#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-17
<Inode> none????????????
<Inode> xpmm协议都有哪些模块啊????
<Inode> 有没有相关的手册没有呢
<Inode> 有没有相关的手册没有呢
<Inode> xpmm协议都有哪些模块啊????
<hceasy> 有人挂着么？
<Inode> xpmm协议都有哪些模块啊????
<Inode> 有没有相关的手册没有呢
<evensidematgun> /qit
<evensidematgun> \quit
<hceasy> Inode: 有没有那个非常邪恶的游览器
<Inode> hceasy:: 哪个
<hceasy> Inode: 无界
<hceasy> Inode: 能帮忙下载个么 》
<Inode> 哪里有
<hceasy> Inode: 你机器能翻墙么 ？
<Inode> 可以,我有美国ＩＰ
<hceasy> 都谁在线啊 ？
<OT_iux> @@
<hceasy> 你谷歌上搜 无界游览器
<hceasy> 小心被墙
<OT_iux> 那货在Ubuntu下没法用吧？！
<hceasy> 我现在WIN
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> VPN，或者SSH呀，不管啥系统都通用
<hceasy> 没钱
<hceasy> 没时间
<Pip> 弟兄们都用的什么输入法阿？
<Pip> *啊
<OT_iux> fcitx-sunpinyin
<Pip> sun 拼音？
<Pip> 感觉如何啊？
<hceasy> 兄弟帮忙下个无界游览器
<Inode> ibus-table-wubi
<Pip> 我帮你下？
<OT_iux> 感觉还可以呀
<hceasy> 嗯
<hceasy> 急用
<Pip> 为什么？
<hceasy> 你机器不会让墙吧
<OT_iux> who knows
<Pip> 你怎么知道我能下？
<hceasy> 我现在用老师办公室的电脑
<hceasy> win的系统
<hceasy> ...
<OT_iux> hceasy: 你用 vpn1010.com 的免费VPN翻墙即可
<hceasy> 这里的人一般都会翻墙
<OT_iux> Windows在网络连接->新建网络连接->VPN里面即可建立PPTP的
<Pip> 怎么不用tor ?
<OT_iux> 因为他在老师办公室，用tor
<OT_iux> 配置半天
<OT_iux> 在你老师办公室的话就不要用那个无x，
<OT_iux> 小心那啥……
<OT_iux> 咳
<OT_iux> hceasy: 其实也可以用puff呀
<Pip> 我怀疑你老师知不知道什么是无界
<Pip> 什么是浏览器她知道不？
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> 我知道
<hceasy> 老师现在没在
<Pip> 我的经验是，很多人知道什么是浏览器，但是不知道什么是 IE
<OT_iux> Pip: 他老师可能不知道，但是这种公共单位计算机，很容易让别有用心人士发现
<OT_iux> hceasy, Pip:  危险哩，小心弄个政治问题给你，那估计你以后就堪忧了
<Pip> 也不无道理，可能受到管理员您的监控
<hceasy> ....
<OT_iux> Pip: 用 puff 之类的吧。
<Pip> 我没事，我不在天朝
<OT_iux> hceasy: 用 puff 之类的，比较方便安全
<hceasy> 多谢  现在正在申请
<Pip> 不在国内很不方便，很多youku电影都不能在线看。
<Pip> 想代理用国内的服务器
<hceasy> vpn怎么创建 ？
<hceasy> win下 ？
<hceasy> 具体点
<OT_iux> Windows在网络连接->新建网络连接-> 选择那啥办公网络(VPN)
<OT_iux> http://www.vpn1010.com/node/148
<hceasy> 然后你给我的那个网站申请的密码帐号登录就可以 ？
<OT_iux> 按照这个教程做吧 http://www.vpn1010.com/node/148
<hceasy> 多谢  成功了貌似
<hceasy> 链接成功  然后直接上 ？
<OT_iux> yes
<OT_iux> 连接成功你就已经在墙外了
<Pip> lol
<Pip> Damn
<hceasy> 多谢
<Pip> 因特网的设计太牛逼了
<Pip> 非常稳定，坚固
<Inode> xpmm协议都有哪些模块啊????
<Inode> 有没有相关的手册没有呢
<Pip> !wiki xpmm
<Inode> where???
<Pip> !google wikipedia xpmm
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pip> :S
<Inode> Pip:: thanks
<Pip> Inode, What the hell is xpmm ?
<Inode> xmpp,
<Inode> xpmm that is wrong
<Pip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xmpp
<Inode> Pip:: 有没有中文的呢
<Pip> XMPP网络是基于服务器的（即客户端之间彼此不直接交谈），但是也是分布式的。不像AOL实时通或MSN Messenger等服务，XMPP没有中央官方服务器。Jabber.org的公众服务器上有大量的用户，所以有些人误解了，以为它是官方服务器，不过事实上任何人都可以在自己的网域上运行XMPP服务器。
<Pip> 假设朱丽叶（juliet@capulet.com）想和罗密欧（romeo@montague.net）通话，他们两人的帐号分别在Capulet.com及Montague.net的服务器上。当朱丽叶输入消息并按下传送钮之后，一连串的事件就发生了：
<Pip>    1. 朱丽叶的XMPP客户端将她的消息传送到Capulet.com XMPP服务器。
<Pip>    2. Capulet.com XMPP服务器打开与Montague.net XMPP服务器的连接。
<Pip>    3. Montague.net XMPP服务器将消息寄送给罗密欧。如果他目前不在联机，那么存储消息以待稍后寄送。
<Pip> Inode, 你要是一点英语也不懂，那就很困难了 ---> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3920
<Inode> Pip::  我想有关模块的问题,因为我想通过对它的一些简单调用,实现特殊功能
<Inode> Pip:: 懂一点,我在xmpp频道里有问过
<Pip> 那个RFC有中文版的
<Pip> Inode, http://wiki.jabbercn.org/RFC3920
<XwinX> iFvwm:
<iFvwm> 啊大叉叉。你回家了啊。
<iFvwm> 这家伙
<iFvwm> risque de vigxxxx  谁会法语的。
<iFvwm> XwinX: 回家了？
<l_er> test
<^k^> l_er, ....  09:55 
<l_er> 这个怎么用啊，看wiki看蒙了
<XwinX> iFvwm: 没有啊
<XwinX> iFvwm: 还在帝都
<l_er>  /msg NickServ help commands
<iFvwm> XwinX: 前阵子，都不在呢？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 忙
<iFvwm> 忙生2胎吗？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 没钱生
<iFvwm> 不会吧。你老大啊
<XwinX> iFvwm: 老啥大？
<iFvwm> 五岳的
<iFvwm> lol
<XwinX> iFvwm: 五岳个毛
<iFvwm> XwinX: 还回家不
<XwinX> iFvwm: 没钱买票
<iFvwm> 额。咋你出来，斗篷就不出来了
<iFvwm> 你可以去找狒狒。买票算啥。他是帝都的地头蛇。
<iFvwm> 坐镇西站的
<XwinX> iFvwm: 狒狒是哪个？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 他今天送老婆回家
<iFvwm> 谁
<iFvwm> 斗篷lp?
<XwinX> iFvwm: 嗯
<iFvwm> 都这样啊。lp送过去滋润下。。。高级的生活。
<iFvwm> 狒狒就是上面的op嘛。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 哦？西站站长？
<iFvwm> freeflying: 有人找你买票。
<iFvwm> 那估计比站长高级。 lol
<XwinX> freeflying: 真在铁路工作？
<XwinX> freeflying: 能不能弄到到广州的票啊
<FrankLv> 奇怪，我设置了双屏，为什么扩展屏虽然设置了大分辨率，画面还是小的，要鼠标移动来显示看不到的部分 超过扩展屏的支持分辨率了？
<iFvwm> 咋不坐飞机。一个熟人，最近往返上海和长沙，都是2折的和5折的。 XwinX
<XwinX> iFvwm: 不是我，斗篷
<XwinX> iFvwm: 他弄不到回去的票
<NoIE> FrankLv: 请说得详细点，谢谢。
<iFvwm> 留着陪你嘛。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 我不要他陪
<iFvwm> 正好
<iFvwm> 。。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 早点送走他，落得清静
<iFvwm> 嗯。碍事的斗篷
<iFvwm> lol
<XwinX> iFvwm: 嗯
<iFvwm> 不是说送他lp回家。咋不一起回去
<iFvwm> 年假没有？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 年假不够
<iFvwm> 坐火车。那么远。唉。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 嗯，是啊
<XwinX> iFvwm: 过年，飞机不打折嘛
<iFvwm> 我记得北京，以前都是到处可订票。提前点就行的啊
<iFvwm> 元旦的，还打折啊。 飞机
<XwinX> iFvwm:  春节不打
<noah_bentusi> 没有吧. 我提前 一个月 在携程上也没 看见 出北京的 打折机票.
<iFvwm> 网上有没团购订飞机的
<noah_bentusi> 这玩意儿 没有团购的吧
<iFvwm> 携程的，不是可以半年前就订的嘛
<noah_bentusi> 可以订. 但是没有 打折的.
<XwinX> noah_bentusi: 嗯，大年初一有
<noah_bentusi> em
<iFvwm> 不是啊。越提前，打折越多
<noah_bentusi> 也一定.
<noah_bentusi> 你瞅瞅 五一的机票
<iFvwm> 初一回家也好嘛
<iFvwm> 都空车
<noah_bentusi> 哎. 把家里人 接过来. 比 回去 要省钱的多
<iFvwm> 我很久不出门了的。没火箭不坐。不知道行情了。 noah_bentusi
<iFvwm> 对啊。反向省钱
<noah_bentusi> ~_~ 五一的机票 四折.
<missing> iFvwm: /lib/ld-2.12.2.so
<iFvwm> 啥
<noah_bentusi> 谁用过 vs 2010?
<missing> iFvwm: ni de tian qi,ti shi zhe ge cuo wu
<missing> noah_bentusi: wo
 * missing shu ru fa gua le
<iFvwm> 你系统烂了吧。输入法都没了。
<iFvwm> 我这正常
<noah_bentusi> 有没有 像gcc的-std选项那样, 可以选择指定 标准编译的选项?
<missing> iFvwm: wo de shi 11.04,shi bu shi perl de ku?
<tcpct> 偶尔在浏览器中挂过
<OT_iux> @@
<iFvwm> 我的脚本，基本不要维护的。强壮的。 missing
<iFvwm> 1004
<missing> iFvwm: wo zhe li you zhe ge ti shi ,ran hou nong li bu xian shi
<iFvwm> 1104的。谁知道哦
<noah_bentusi> missing 用的是ibus?
<XwinX> @~@
<iFvwm> 农历哦。
<iFvwm> 农历你不是更新了嘛
<if_else> 各位兄台，debian testing 冻结时间一般多长，2.3个月，还是1年？谢谢
<noah_bentusi> 有没有 像gcc的-std选项那样, 可以选择指定 标准编译的选项? missing
<missing> iFvwm: wo zhe bu shi wen ni,ni de jiao ben shi bu shi yong zhe ge wen jian
<iFvwm> 呀。要过生日了
<missing> noah_bentusi: bu zhi dao,wo zhuang lai kan kan er yi
<iFvwm> 不用这库
<iFvwm> 或者不知道。
<iFvwm> ls: 无法访问/lib/ld-2.12.2.so: 没有那个文件或目录
<missing> iFvwm: ...ee sheng ri si hu he qing ren jie cha bu duo o
<XwinX> ..
<iFvwm> ld-2.11.1.so   ld-linux.so.2
<XwinX> iFvwm: 你的系统好老
<iFvwm> 这句没看懂。 nnnnd missing
<missing> ...kan lai sheng ji shang lai de mao bing
<iFvwm> 情人节？
<iFvwm> XwinX: 稳定多好。
<iFvwm> 不编译
<missing> ee的生日似乎和情人节差不多是同一天
<XwinX> iFvwm: 新的才稳定
<iFvwm> 额。不是吧
<missing> wo ji de shi
<missing> lun tan you de
<iFvwm> 我过阳历呢
<missing> bu shi ba
<missing> zhuang nian qing a
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/132990
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 知道怎么提取subtitile么？
<cfy> iFvwm: mp4的
<iFvwm> mkv?
<cfy> iFvwm: 我家的路由器太破了。。。早知道我就把那台带回来了。。。
<iFvwm> mp4不清楚。这格式名，不明白是标准的包装不
<cfy> iFvwm: mp4
<cfy> iFvwm: 那mkv咋样提取？我觉得应该差不多吧
<iFvwm> mkv的。我发贴过。
<cfy> 用mencoder?
<cfy> 哦。
<XwinX> iFvwm:
<iFvwm> 不记得了。你找找。 cfy
<iFvwm> 是的，回长沙99，春秋航空，到上海199，东方航空 XwinX 你看别人的
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦，小悲剧。我在局域网里传文件。路由器吃不消了。。。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 几号的？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 怎么可能嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 是用mencoder么？
<iFvwm> cfy: 等下。我找找
<iFvwm> XwinX: 我问下
<XwinX> iFvwm: 你帮斗篷搞张票吧
<cfy> iFvwm: okay
<XwinX> iFvwm: 我不想看到他了
<iFvwm> 我在问
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=251274 cfy
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - mkv释放字幕
<iFvwm> 12月31号回长沙的，1月3日返程。 XwinX
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@,你竟然用释放。。。。
<iFvwm> 你看。
<iFvwm> cfy: 包裹，当然是释放
<XwinX> iFvwm: 让他来你那里过年？
<missing> iFvwm: 啊啊啊,换个能输入中文的终端,fvwm什么设定程序的启动大小,opera启动不是全屏而是超过了屏幕大小
<cfy> iFvwm: 我用了关键词。。。提取。。
<iFvwm> 斗篷？那也贵吧。
<iFvwm> cfy: 你。。。
<missing> iFvwm: 快回答
<cfy> iFvwm: 哎。。。还没打开。。。路由器太破了。。。
<missing> 我生气啦
<iFvwm> missing: 上次，别人就折腾这个。找出一个重来没看过的命令。 style xxx xxx incyyyy
<iFvwm> missing: 自己看log。 最近一周
<iFvwm> 其实，就是sechedule 延时resize
<missing> iFvwm: ....那还不如我自己google呢,你那个天气脚本就是有这个错误,然后农历不显示了
<iFvwm> cfy: 资源不足。开点简单的嘛
<iFvwm> missing: 农历，你建立了农历的日历没嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 我在给ipod touch传音乐。。。。
<iFvwm> calendar 执行，看得到。 missing
<iFvwm> calendar             calendar.2012.lunar  calendar.china.gg
<iFvwm> calendar.2010.lunar  calendar.2013.lunar  calendar.eexp
<iFvwm> calendar.2011.lunar  calendar.china
<missing> iFvwm: 啊啊啊,就是这个命令出问题了,就是这个出来那个错误提示
<missing> /lib/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x37)[0x7f3633f7c897]
<missing> /lib/libc.so.6(+0xf77b0)[0x7f3633f7b7b0]
<iFvwm> 你有2011.lunar没。包括到calendar没。
<missing> /lib/libc.so.6(+0xf9e6c)[0x7f3633f7de6c]
<iFvwm> 有，现在可以买到年前700多的票。 XwinX lerosua
<missing> iFvwm: 有,包括到了
<iFvwm> 执行calendar。显示正常。我的脚本就正常
<XwinX>  iFvwm 700到广州？
<lerosua> iFvwm: 怎么买？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 动车组?
<iFvwm> 700到长沙的飞机吧。
<iFvwm> 才问的
<XwinX> iFvwm: 到长沙投奔你？
<iFvwm> 我不熟悉哦。是帮你们问的
<iFvwm> 好罗。
<iFvwm> 住宿包5天。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 有红包发吗？
<iFvwm> 不是吧。以为我开公司啊。。。。
<XwinX> iFvwm: 你不是老财嘛
<iFvwm> 有笔意外的钱，要是到了。就发红包。
<missing> 啊啊啊
<missing> 我也要红包
<iFvwm> 好。乖
<iFvwm> 一人送一个ipad?
<missing> htc g7就好了
<iFvwm> 多少钱？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 我想直接要现金
<iFvwm> 咋要G7。不是G9了嘛
<missing> g9也可以啊
<iFvwm> XwinX: 你个钱迷子
<missing> iFvwm: 你送的我都喜欢
<missing> 哈哈
<iFvwm> 我也换一个5w以上的手机。洋气下。nnnnd
<missing> iFvwm: 哈哈,支持
<cfy> 5w.....
<missing> iFvwm: 促进内需
<iFvwm> 平时没洋气过。 cfy
<missing> iFvwm: 我的g9才2k啊,赶紧给我买
<missing> 哈哈
<iFvwm> G9还没出吧。今年吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 把东西全部换成apple的。
<xinen007> 求助
<iFvwm> 水果不好吧。
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<roylez> iFvwm: ..
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<xinen007> kubuntu 1010不能上wpa2加密的无线网络怎么办
<XwinX> 打倒果粉
<iFvwm> 水果没衣服品牌
<iFvwm> roylez: 干嘛干嘛
<xinen007> 无线网络隐藏ssid
<iFvwm> wep
<roylez> iFvwm: 3拜神
<iFvwm> roylez: 回家不
<xinen007> 我用10。04和windows7都可以上
<missing> roylez: 讨个大红包啊...
<cfy> 靠。。。
<roylez> iFvwm: 回...
<cfy> 我要疯了。。。。
<xinen007> 米人理我啊
<cfy> 什么破网速。。。
<missing> xinen007: 啥事
<iFvwm> roylez: 租一个90后回家吧
<roylez> missing: 。。。你想神在红包里面放个雷吗
<missing> iFvwm: 赞
<cfy> 没有带我的路由太失策了。。
<iFvwm> xinen007: 不是说了。只wep
<missing> roylez: 我无所谓
<xinen007> 新安装的10.10不能用wpa2加密的无线网络
<roylez> iFvwm: 你家娃有女朋友吗，我租下来...
<cfy> xinen007: 隐藏ssid的。不是wpa2-psk的问题
<missing> xinen007: 没用过呢...可以的应该,设置问题,\看看
<xinen007> iFvwm, 什么意思？
<iFvwm> roylez: nnnnd 那是幼儿园的。
<xinen007> 哦，不能隐藏ssid？
<roylez> iFvwm: 也是90之后的...
<xinen007> 10.04用着正常。。。
<roylez> iFvwm: 便宜阿，棒棒糖就搞定了
<cfy> xinen007: 估计要设置。不过我是用wpa_supplicant
<xinen007> 可能是kde的问题吧
<iFvwm> xinen007: wap wap2的个人。那种加密。正常的
<xinen007> 恩，就是这个加密
<iFvwm> roylez: 恶毒的主席
<xinen007> 我估计加密没问题
<xinen007> 不行的话我换成ubuntu
<xinen007> 不用kde的啦
<cfy> xinen007: 不要隐藏嘛
<xinen007> 我也没看出来kde有啥优势
<iFvwm> xinen007: 你用wicd试试
<iFvwm> k的软件多
<xinen007> iFvwm, 行，我尝试一下
<xinen007> k是不是比g占用内存多啊
<xinen007> 我才2G内存。。。
<iFvwm> k是大包库。
<iFvwm> 2G啥不都够了嘛
<iFvwm> roylez: 回哪里
<xinen007> k开机就占用800多M
<Danielfeng> linux下风扇报警有办法去了？
<iFvwm> xinen007: 大包库，就是这样的
<cfy> xinen007: 我搜了下。貌似没啥结果。ap_scan啥的不知道能不能行
<cfy> xinen007: 不过既然都wpa-psk了。没必要隐藏把
<xinen007> 大宝库是啥意思
<xinen007> 我第一次听说呢
<iFvwm> 库都巨大。
<iFvwm> 整合一起的
<cfy> xinen007: scan_ssid=1
<xinen007> 额，那这样的话，硬盘占用也必定比gnome多了？
<missing> 多
<xinen007> 我用g比较习惯
<iFvwm> 硬盘无所谓嘛
<xinen007> 8.04开始的
<xinen007> 要不然我装ubuntu试试。。。。
<xinen007> 发现对kde并无爱啊
<iFvwm> 我这现在336M占用
<OT_iux> kde好卡
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> xinen007: 你在干啥？因为上不了隐藏ssid的无线，就要换系统？
<iFvwm> 启动时候，占用小于100M
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@,不启动opera的？
<OT_iux> 我目前开了wine QQ 2010， Chromium， pidgin， iptux， Dropbox，LibreOffice rc3
<xinen007> cfy, 恩，是的
<iFvwm> 那当然。主要是浏览器嘛
<OT_iux> 内存占用 955
<cfy> xinen007: @_@
<xinen007> 也不全是因为隐藏ssid
<xinen007> 我发现最kde下的软件不熟悉
<cfy> 哎，什么破网络。。。
<iFvwm> OT_iux: 你不是节约的家伙。都是些大软件
<xinen007> 而且，你看，kde下好多软件和系统集成程度很高，我都不敢卸载
<cfy>  iFvwm: 算了。不搞了。。。其实就是字幕前面都有<fontsize=6>啥的东西。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 字幕格式不对嘛
<tenzu> chatzilla...
<iFvwm> 释放，去掉，再加入
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么调整。应该是html的表记
<cfy> iFvwm: 内嵌的啊
<Kandu> cfy: 也許是 isp 的問題呢
<xinen007> 你们都用的什么系统啊
<iFvwm> mkv的那套命令。你试试嘛
<cfy> Kandu: 也许把。。。。我要崩溃了。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 算了。我想mplayer解决
<Kandu> cfy: 我家這邊今年免費升級 4M，最近我下載非常慢
<Kandu> cfy: 打了電話過去，那邊說設備吃不消了，給我換了接入的機器立馬就好了
<cfy> Kandu: 崩溃。google打不开。。。。打开了。。。搜索结果的网页也打不开。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 过会试试
<MaskRay> cfy: 其实也不一定是设备更新就好了，可能是“拆东墙补西墙”，“资源”分配
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，我先确认下。以前我的网速只有30k/s...后来发现是由于用了wpa...路由器吃不消。。。。
<cfy> 我的dir-825,传给ipod touch,1m/s+的
<cfy> 现在只有800k/s....
<cfy> 好的时候，dir-825有1.5M/s
<tenzu> 还是屁精给力
<iGirl> iFvwm: ee,我错了,是我改了那个Maximize成110 110了,不关别的事...
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu 哈哈。没关系我是gentoo...大不了，一个月不升级。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 越晚升级越难升级。。
<Guest39769> 推荐一下聊天软件吧，pidginqq不能用了
<XwinX> 放弃QQ
<Kandu> cfy: 半年升級一次足夠啦
<void1> gentoo常规一个月1升级
<iFvwm> iGirl: 。
<Guest39769> 是想放弃，就是想找一个新的换掉啊
<lerosua> Guest39769: gtalk吧
<XwinX> Guest39769: gtalk msn 都可以啊
<Guest39769> 用户多不，还要讲实用性的
<XwinX> Guest39769: 那要看你找谁了
<Guest39769> 是谷歌的？
<XwinX> Guest39769: gtalk上mm少
<tenzu> ...
<MeaCulpa> QQ 貌似就是用来玩人妖游戏的
<Guest39769> 问题是，很多事情已经被QQ绑架了
<XwinX> Guest39769: 比如？
<Guest39769> 不仅仅是习惯问题
<XwinX> Guest39769: QQ游戏？
<XwinX> QQ空间？
<Guest39769> 我都是工作
<iFvwm> Guest39769: qq不安全啊。警察会找你的
<lainme> Guest39769: webqq，如果一定要用的话
<iFvwm> 你在qq上叫一个小姐。第2天，可能发现是钓鱼的
<jyf1987> iFvwm: irc不也是
<iFvwm> 这只有log。没ip
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你被抓了？
<sunkwei> 输入法都统计了
<iFvwm> 除开那些躲这里的bot
<iGirl> iFvwm: ee...有妹妹啊...
<XwinX> tenzu: 肯定被抓 守
<Guest39769> webqq以前的版本还好用，现在的版本升级后太大了，机子跑不快
<XwinX> 抓过
<iFvwm> tenzu: 我没qq嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: 今天发现又要添加use啥的。。我就懒得升级了。。。
<iGirl> 现在叫小姐会给抓?
<cfy> Kandu: 我基本一天一升。。。
<iFvwm> iGirl: 钓鱼执法。你不知道？
<iFvwm> 证据确凿。别跑了。抓的就是你。 lol
<iFvwm> qq记录为证
<Kandu> cfy: <--OO--< 浪費流量，電費，機時；還煲機  -_-b
<Kandu> cfy: :P
<iGirl> iFvwm: 这个我不怕的,钓鱼,钓死他,我一般不换个四五拨小姐不选定的,看看他有没有那么多
<iFvwm> iGirl: 额。你这套路，别人也知道。迟早
<cfy> Kandu: 反正宿舍里电费共用的XD
<Kandu> cfy: 不過你是 gentoo 倒是無所謂
<cfy> Kandu: 为嘛？
<Kandu> cfy: use 唄
<iFvwm> 盯上你，就没跑 iGirl
<iGirl> iFvwm: 所以我不叫的,哈哈
<Pwnna> django好强大啊
<tcpct> 知道 东 京 HOT ？
<iGirl> iFvwm: 最多坐十五天,罚款就没有钱给的
<Kandu> cfy: 我用 arch，只有一些常用的工具做定製編譯。弄好後就不願升級了
<Kandu> cfy: 免得又要看 configure 文檔做編譯
<MaskRay> cfy: package.use 。。。我的这个文件已经乱七八糟了。
<Guest39769> 这个聊天室太单调了，有没有热门一点的啊
<Pwnna> Django’s template parsing is quite fast. Behind the scenes, most of the parsing happens via a call to a single regular expression.
<Pwnna> 我现在很想看看这个regex
<Pwnna> 会有多么的复杂啊
<iFvwm> iGirl: 你的香料没气味了。15天
<Pwnna> 太强大了
<iFvwm> Pwnna: man perlre
<iFvwm> Guest39769: 你去#ppmm
<Pwnna> iFvwm?
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你不教人学好的
<iFvwm> 学regex? 不就这样嘛
<iGirl> iFvwm: 我没打算泡jc
<iGirl> 没有也没有关系的啦
<Pwnna> 有的时候看regex可以看疯掉的。
<iFvwm> 你这职业病啊。我是说你的货物。没说让你用香料去泡jc。 iGirl
 * iFvwm 围观强大的 missing
<tenzu> 神马香料？
<XwinX> 迷香?
<iFvwm> 猜吧
<iFvwm> 强大的
<iFvwm> iGirl:  XwinX 问你呢
<iGirl> iFvwm: 呵呵,那货物你就不用担心,我不在一样可以发货的,我的货保质期3个月呢
<iGirl> XwinX: 嗯...
<XwinX> iGirl: 效果如何？
<iGirl> XwinX: 要来点不?
<iGirl> XwinX: 用了都说好
<XwinX> iGirl: 不要
<XwinX> iGirl: 给 ee 吧
<XwinX> iGirl: 他用得着
<iFvwm> iGirl: 你先给 XwinX 邮寄点样品
<iGirl> XwinX: 你不行了?
<iFvwm> 他lp刚好在
<iGirl> iFvwm: 你们两个干吗?
<iFvwm> 还干嘛。nnnnd tenzu 去举报下 iGirl
<iGirl> ooops
<tenzu> iFvwm: 举报啥？有啥举报的？举报有奖么？
<jyf1987> 阿龙在么
<iFvwm> 贩卖迷香。直接抓去
<jyf1987> 如何做一个软件包  和 做一个虚拟包
 * iGirl 吃饭了啦,迷香下饭,走过路过别错过啦
<iFvwm> tenzu: 有奖。
<jyf1987> 我这开发环境一个个装太繁琐了
<tenzu> iFvwm: 木纹的奖品我可不要
<iFvwm> 木纹本本。
<iFvwm> 竹子的那。asus的
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 脚本嘛
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 不会整
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你别想忽悠我
<iFvwm> 啥。过年，举报都有奖的
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 去请 XwinX 吃饭。让他写一个c++的。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 撑着了阿 我就要学怎么打软件包和虚拟包而已
<iFvwm> 学啥。你学了，也不会的。那复杂的
<iFvwm> * Device "eexp-fake-512-usb" is not connected.
<iFvwm> * Access denied.
<_myke> MaskRay: 是重定向stdin到字符串
<_myke> MaskRay: echo "string" | command
<_myke> MaskRay: 可以command <<< "string"
<_myke> MaskRay: bash也支持的
<_myke> MaskRay: 我搞错了，以为是zsh的功能了。
<_myke> MaskRay: zsh也支持
<z_> 问一个网络设置问题：我用pppoeconf设置宽带连接以后，用路由器上网就不行了
<roylez> iFvwm: 襄樊
<iFvwm> roylez: 那还不如直接过来。
<_myke> 谁熟悉fdisk?
<roylez> iFvwm: 去长沙？长沙的票不好买
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 票还没搞到？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 坐飞机嘛
<cfy> _myke: sh不支持
<_myke> cfy: bash...
<cfy> _myke: 不是所有地方都有 bash啦
<_myke> cfy: 我昨天说的是zsh
<_myke> cfy: 今天发现竟然bash也支持
<cfy> _myke: 嗯，用echo xxx|command也不错。
<NoIE> http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-CN-monthly-200912-201012
<NoIE> 凄惨。。。
<_myke> cfy: 我bindkey -v, 如果要输入echo xxx到前面的话 首先Esc, 然后按下0, 然后i, echo xxx | 不知道要多输入多少了……
<cfy> _myke: :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没，没钱，你支援个？
<_myke> cfy: 觉得直接<<< ""方便多
<cfy> _myke: 嗯。
<_myke> cfy: 我有些网页必须trident才能访问，在wine中安个什么比较方便？IE6,7,8?
<cfy> 重启路由试试。。。。。
<cfy> _myke: 不知道。不会wine...
<_myke> cfy: ....
<cfy> _myke: 我说我重启路由器去。。。
<calebot> _myke: wine 应该还不能用 ie8
<calebot> _myke: 推荐用 ie7
<_myke> calebot: #winehq里面人说6
<calebot> _myke: 6 估计是说方便性
<calebot> _myke: 但这年头大家都努力消灭 ie6
<_myke> calebot: 说7 easy crashed
<calebot> _myke: 你又没要常常用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<calebot> _myke: 特定网页再开就好啦
<_myke> calebot: 这年头大家都努力消灭IE
<calebot> _myke: 连 m$ 都在消灭 ie6 了
<_myke> calebot: 对了，IE7和IE6大小？
<_myke> calebot: 我挑一个体积小的
<calebot> 不知，我猜 ie6 小
<MeaCulpa> 尤其是
<MeaCulpa> ie6 尤其该被消灭
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 我还是wine ie6
<MeaCulpa> _myke: 咋说还要套个xargs
<MeaCulpa> wine ie我宁可虚拟机
<calebot> 虚拟机++
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 虚拟机要整套Windows.
<calebot> 还可以上 ie9
<calebot> _myke: 网银啥的 wine 不方便
<_myke> calebot: 本人没有
<_myke> calebot: 如果有的话还是重启方便
<MeaCulpa> _myke: 整套windows和ie比麻烦不了多少
<MeaCulpa> 就是，留着ie就是为了网银
<cfy> 谁用debian?
<MeaCulpa> 还是虚拟机，双系统了
<calebot> 重启什么的最讨厌了
<cfy> truncate是哪个包的？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 主席用
<cfy> roylez: 主席，truncate哪个包的？
 * calebot uptime == 内核升级日数
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 怎么查看归属哪个包....
<Inode> cfy::: 我ＦＥＤＯＲＡ
<roylez> cfy: truncate？干什么用的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不知道。aptitude search truncate没效果
<Inode> cfy::: 一样的啦
<_myke> cfy: 你不是用gentoo?
<cfy> roylez: 就是创建一个sparse的文件。我想测试网络。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实机票越早买越便宜，要是早两个月，比火车票便宜
<roylez> cfy: ....
<cfy> _myke: 是啊。vps是debian
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 你虚拟机里面整什么Windows啊？激活怎么办
<cfy> Inode: 哦。
<calebot> 机票++
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 自己写一个大文件？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你不出远门的，瞎猜个啥
<calebot> 过年的火车不是人坐的
<MeaCulpa> _myke: 啥激活？winXP
<calebot> _myke: 啥激活？win7 都没问题
<Inode> 问下gentoo里,编译完内核之后,如果想进入桌面,还需要编译哪些软件包呢
<_myke> calebot: Win7怎么弄的我还不知道呢
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那不得占空间的？比如，我想要个1G的文件。但是在硬盘上占用不到1M的。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哥哥我当年发大水做过成都逃难出来的火车，30小时不上厕所不能动，你试试看
<cfy> Inode: 要啥装啥
<calebot> _myke: 放狗搜就有啦
<_myke> calebot: ?
<Inode> cfy::: gnome
<calebot> _myke: google
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ... 哦，不知道... 这种事我就用那个yes做，功能就是输出一行行的yes
<cfy> Inode: 不清楚。我是fvwm.用不来gnome....
<Inode> cfy::: fvwm也行啊
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ... 哦，不知道... 这种事我就用那个yes做，功能就是输出一行行的'y'
<Inode> 问下gentoo里,编译完内核之后,如果想进入桌面,还需要编译哪些软件包呢
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我找个搜索package的网站试试。实在不行，我用你那nc
<_myke> calebot: 我这电脑上win7是别人给我装好的
<_myke> calebot: 好像是用grub模拟acpi
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 啥叫我那nc...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: netcat啊
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...哦...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 再去看你blog...温习下用法。。。
<MeaCulpa> 那你还不如直接google...
<MeaCulpa> :P
<Inode> cfy::: 你fvwm都装了什么包呢
<calebot> cfy: 做啥要用 sparse file?
<Inode> xorg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实吧，你没路，真的很难买到火车票
<_myke> 怎样允许FireFox多进程？
<cfy> calebot: 测试网速，我在http下，放个几个G的sparse file,然后我这里curl下，看下速度
<_myke> 我配置英语的看不懂
<cfy> Inode: å°±fvwm,tint2,xterm,opera ,emacs,rox,stardict,zsh,perl,testdisk,
<cfy> Inode: 我都是需要啥装啥。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 看了一下某些美国大学讲课视频，发觉和国内一样啊，老师在黑板上自问自答，问的问题下面学生沉默以对...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 找不到。。。。。我晕了。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: @_@
<cfy> dd if=/dev/zero of=filename.img bs=1k seek=128M count=1
<MeaCulpa> 尤其是讲编程啊，算法啊，unix啥的
<cfy> 哎，用dd吧。。。
<Inode> cfy::: 你gentoo吗
<_myke> cfy: seek?
<cfy> Inode: 嗯
<cfy> _myke: 嗯，网上是这么说的
<Inode> 我是说依赖,进不了X环境
<_myke> cfy: seek什么意思，我看man没看懂
<cfy> _myke: 没用过这个参数。只用过skip
<Inode> cfy::: 我是说依赖,进不了X环境
<_myke> cfy: 我都没用过，只用过if= of= bs= count=
<cfy> curl iperl.co.cc/net-test -o /dev/null
<_myke> Inode: X依赖不多
<cfy> 搞定。一个42G的文件。。。
<Inode> _myke::: 说来听听
<_myke> Inode: 别人和我说fontconfig什么都不要的
<cfy> 阿。。。。。测试出来只有120k/s+...
<cfy> 167
<Inode> _myke::: 哪startx如何进不了桌面呢
<cfy> 170....
<Inode> 好像有个xorg
<Inode> _myke::: 好像有个xorg
<_myke> Inode: 你把xorg装上就全部Ok了……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在对业务很懵懂...从头看电子书很慢，直接折腾hmc又没耐心
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 指条明路~~
<Inode> gnome要单独编译吗
<_myke> Inode: 不需要gnome
<_myke> Inode: xorg装上就有X了
<Inode> 那startx后是什么样子
<_myke> Inode: 顶多再装上显卡驱动
<_myke> Inode: 然后你X测试
<_myke> Inode: 不是startx, 就X
<touparx> Inode: \fs20 ubuntu编译？
<touparx> Inode: 自带的X启动后有个xterm
<Inode> 哦,X也是一条指令???
<_myke> Inode: 恩
<cfy> 要是btrfs稳定了就好了。。。。
<calebot> Inode: debian / ubuntu 提供的
<Inode> _myke::: thanks
<Inode> calebot::: 什么意思
<calebot> Inode: Xorg & 也行
<calebot> Inode: X 命令是 debian / ubuntu 提供的 wrapper
<Inode> _myke::: 不指定显示器么
<_myke> Inode: 新版本的xorg能自动detect
<lts_> pard
<xxc> 请求增援...
<xxc> wine 推出后我的分辨率就改不回来了,怎么办?
<_myke> Inode: 很少需要手动xorg.conf
<xxc> 杀掉X也无用
<_myke> xxc: 启动KMS么？
<Inode> calebot::: 你的意思是不是说除了debian/ubuntu这两个发行版外,其它发行版不能用X指令
<calebot> xxc: 试试 ctrl - keypad+ / ctrl - keypad-
<calebot> xxc: 或是把 ctrl 换成 ctrl+alt
<Inode> _myke::: 明白了,
<_myke> calebot: keypad是什么？
<lts_> asf
<lts_> Èý
<calebot> Inode: 可能有些发行版也有提供 X 吧，我不知
<calebot> Inode: Xorg upstream 没提供 X
<lts_> ²»ÄܴòÖÐÎÄÐÅϢ?
<_myke> Inode: 新版本的xorg很多都省掉了，原来是键盘鼠标都要自己弄的
<xxc> 没反应
<lts_> omg...
<xxc> calebot>
<lts_> zhcon --utf8 not good.
<calebot> xxc: ctrl-alt-f1 回 console
<_myke> xxc: 分辨率现在是多少
<cfy> iFvwm: MaskRay 我晕。。。水木的perl版。没版主，差点关门。。。。还好fvw出来了
<lts_> can't see chinese.
<_myke> lts_: use fbterm
<_myke> lts_: use fbterm
<xxc> 我重启了了都没效
<lts_> _myke: sudo apt-get install fbterm ?
<_myke> lts_: zhcon is out of date
<Inode> _myke::: 你是说,之前的版本,进入X后,连键盘都没法子用
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这种火车我坐过，去我家的车大部分是进川的，你想象下
<_myke> lts_: yes
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 贿赂我
<cfy> perl书籍推荐，入门
<xxc> 分辨率没有变,但是视觉效果变了
<cfy> http://www.perl.org/books/beginning-perl/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Beginning Perl (free) - www.perl.org
<_myke> Inode: 如果不装的话，现在都变成evdev了
<calebot> xxc: 关机，电源关掉等五分钟再插电开机
<xxc> ......
<_myke> xxc: 什么视觉效果？听不明白
<calebot> evdev++
<xxc> 就是看上去是600X800
<lts_> _myke: Download {fbterm} now...:D
<_myke> calebot: 上次我忘记把evdev编译进内核，就报废了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我那次是小时候，水灾
<xxc> 但是显示的缝边率是1024
<MaskRay> cfy: `版面连续 1 个月没有版主的'，看到了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 铁轨边有浮实
<_myke> lts_: exit zhcon, and run fbterm
<Inode> _myke::: 现在没用gentoo了,之前因为无线网卡装不了就以失败告终
<_myke> Inode: 我也不用Gentoo :)
<Inode> _myke::: 有时间再试
<lts_> _myke: use same {$fbterm --utf8}  ?
<Inode> _myke::: 你什么呢
<_myke> lts_: only fbterm is ok
<xxc> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。小悲剧
<_myke> lts_: $ fbterm
<_myke> lts_: No arguments
<cfy> MaskRay: http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fblob.perl.org%2Fbooks%2Fbeginning-perl%2F3145_AppD.pdf
<^k^> ⇪ title: Powered by Google Docs
<lts_> _myke: _myke  The system said :"can't open frame buffer dveice"..
<lts_> -_-
<_myke> lts_: Oh, are you enable the KMS?
<_myke> lts_: what's your graphical card?
<lts_> _myke:  i don't know.. N card
<_myke> lts_: It's maybe awful.
<lts_> Nivida
<MaskRay> cfy: 看到了 .doc 然后就没兴趣了
<cfy> MaskRay: .doc?
<cfy> MaskRay: 下载的是pdf的呀
<_myke> lts_: Because you don't enable the KMS, the pure console cannot enable framebuffer so you can't enable Chinese in console. You must learn how to enable KMS
<lts_> _myke: My PC have Two system.  one is Desktop Version. One is Server Version.  The Desktop work is good with my Nivida card..
<cfy> MaskRay: file-> download origin
<_myke> lts_: Desktop version uses X so the KMS is not neccessary
<_myke> lts_: But you want to use CLI only, so It's ......
<lts_> _myke: so how to enable KMS?
<MaskRay> cfy: 那为啥名字叫 xx.doc
<cfy> MaskRay: doc的，装个ooofice bin嘛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 尸体嘛，常见得很的风景...
<cfy> MaskRay: 估计做文档的用不来那个。。。只会word?
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<_myke> lts_: First, upgrade your linux kernel to 2.6.36 or 2.6.37 (The newest may be good)
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<lts_> _myke:  CLI system is my livecd...  Beacuse Today my Desktop System do not work.....
<cfy> lfs lts
<_myke> lts_: upgrade kernel
<lts_> _myke: Linux Kernel it's ok.:))
<_myke> lts_: uname -r
<_myke> lts_: My KMS isn't supported until 2.6.35
<lts_> _myke: 2.6.32.27
<_myke> lts_: it's too old, upgrade it
<lts_> oh..
<lts_> OOOooo
<MaskRay> 2.6.37-git11 开始的 acpi-video 不支持我的笔记本的亮度调节了
<DraZet> lts_: why do you wanna upgrade your kernel
<_myke> DraZet: 他要命令行支持中文
<lts_> DraZet: Use KMS module.... now i'm in server system..i want see chinese...
<DraZet> _myke:  安装zhcon不可以么
<_myke> DraZet: 他是N卡，老的内核恐怕不支持KMS
<lts_> DraZet: zhcon do not work
<cfy> MaskRay: 晕。过时了。。。。还是看系列三部曲再加上标准文档好了。。。
<_myke> DraZet: zhcon, fbterm都要求fb
<_myke> DraZet: 而且zhcon is out of date
<iFvwm> 不支持kms，一样可以开fb嘛
<DraZet> o
<DraZet> i see
<lts_> _myke: but this kernel is high with my Gnu/Linux (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<_myke> iFvwm: 那个fb的驱动简直是鸡肋
<iFvwm> cfy: 你去当版主
<lts_> -_-
<cfy> iFvwm: 我怎么够格。。。。。
<_myke> lts_: maybe there's ppa
<iFvwm> 你学术派啊。
 * MaskRay 至今没注册成功
<_myke> lts_: I don't know the ubuntu
<cfy> MaskRay: @_@
<_myke> lts_: I'm using archlinux and the kernel is much newer
<cfy> iFvwm: 还不够彻底。。。我再看看书。。。。
<_myke> lts_: there's ppa for new kernel
<DraZet> why not install a WM like gnome or xfce or E17
<_myke> DraZet: 他是服务器版本，X都不装
 * cfy 看三体三去。。。。lol
<lts_> _myke:  now i use {Links2} download Fedora DVD..  my ubuntu desktop system is Down.#$#$^#$ i havn't CD..DVD.USB...
<DraZet> _myke: o
<lts_> i just have  this  CLI
<cfy> _myke: X都不装这不是折腾么。。。
<cfy> 你至少得有一台装X吧。。。
<DraZet> _myke: 他为什么命令行要支持中文啊
<_myke> cfy: 人家有人家的需求
<lts_> so i hope this CLI do not down..
<cfy> ssh过去也行。。。。
<lts_> :D
<_myke> cfy: 又不是我
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 出来推销你的tinycore
<cfy> _myke: 折腾的需求。。。。
<cfy> lts_: you are wasting your time with cli.....
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 又不是我的 我现在有开发任务 等下再扯
<_myke> lts_: Now you're using Fedora?
<lts_> _myke: Download Fedora DVD ,then use Disk ISO install Fedora
<_myke> lts_: Now you're using Fedora LiveCD?
<lts_> _myke:  Server System.(Ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<lts_> cfy: -_-
<_myke> lts_: downloading fedora?
<cfy> lts_: download the minimal cd,then install packages from internet
<cfy> i think one machine run a X is necessary......
<_myke> cfy: 没有X我就觉得浏览网页不行
<DraZet> lts_: compile kernel from source code,then you can choose what you need
<cfy> _myke: 是这样。至少得有台跑着X
<_myke> DraZet: 这个给别人太大压力了吧
<DraZet> _myke: w3m is good enough
<cfy> just run kernel is good.....
<_myke> DraZet: 不行的，js, flash什么都不行
<DraZet> _myke: 编译内核 尤其是大便的内核 是很简单的事情吧
<lts_> _myke: yes ,download fedora DVD.
<_myke> DraZet: 我前两天配置了4~5小时内核
<_myke> DraZet: 一个radeon显卡折腾了老半天
<lts_> cfy:  i use DSL conection to NET..
<DraZet> _myke: 都命令行了 还那么多要求 那就只能用emacs了
<cfy> DraZet: 你怎么看pdf?
<_myke> DraZet: 用不来
<lts_> cfy:  netinstall do not support DSL
<_myke> cfy: fbgs可以吧
<DraZet> _myke: 非常规硬件不在我说的那个范围里面
<_myke> lts_: I'm 512Kbps
<DraZet> cfy: emacs
<_myke> DraZet: 你看很多参数至少2~3小时吧
<cfy> DraZet: _myke: 不装X...然后你需要装一堆东西来代替。。。然后你发现。。。你需要的就是"X"
<DraZet> _myke: 很多参数可以参考当前的内核的配置
<_myke> DraZet: 像我对硬件不熟悉还老是要lsmod
<_myke> DraZet: 怎么参照？至多make localmodconfig吧
<cfy> DraZet: cli下的emacs看pdf....丑。。。
<DraZet> 我觉得 服务器 装个lxde或者e17的 应该还可以吧
<_myke> cfy: 不是代替
<cfy> DraZet: ssh过去啊。。。
<cfy> _myke: 那是啥？
<DraZet> cfy: 要啥自行车啊 都命令行了
<_myke> cfy: 你X下不装pdf阅读器能阅读？
<DraZet> cfy: 也有远程桌面
<lts_> DraZet: i don't wont my last sysem is down...:D
<cfy> _myke: 我就这么一说。。。。你不装，X，怎么跑x下的pdf？
<lts_> _myke:  i'm 2M
<cfy> DraZet: 不X啊。。。
<lts_> KuanDai
<lts_> :P
<xxc> 请教一下,如何修改gnome的分辨率
<cfy> 要么彻底点，
<cfy> 纸带算了。。。
<DraZet> lts_: just backup first
<_myke> cfy: 只不过一个是装X下的软件，一个装CLI下的
<DraZet> c
<xxc> 我现在X正常,但是gonme的用户配置出了问题
<_myke> cfy: 并没有模拟整个X
<DraZet> cfy:  顶纸带
<MaskRay> DraZet: 终端下如何用 emacs 看 pdf?
<_myke> lts_: I think archlinux is good
<cfy> MaskRay: 直接打开嘛。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 好像pdf2text啥的。。。格式全没。。了。。。
<xxc> 一登录分辨率就下降
<_myke> lts_: The fbterm in Ubuntu is not very good
<zy> linux网络基础从哪儿学起啊
<OT_iux> xxc: try gnome-display-properties ?
<_myke> lts_: It can show Chinese but when you want to input Chinese, you will find that there's a little bug
<cfy> DraZet: XD
<_myke> lts_: That's because of Ubuntu's patch
<lts_> _myke:  i have download one archlinux netinstall ISO,but not work..
<DraZet> MaskRay: 不知道 没配置过
<_myke> lts_: put it into CD, what's wrong?
<xxc> OT_iu:那个是设置X的
<OT_iux> 喔
<cfy> lts_: see chinese character?just look at the hex.then .......
<DraZet> zy: 从上网开始学起
<xxc> 我的X很正常,
<lts_> i have no CD USB DVD ...
<cfy> so don't need a font.....
<lts_> .-
<_myke> lts_: You can install archlinux in your Ubuntu
<_myke> lts_: only download the pacman
<_myke> lts_: then pacman -r
<xxc> ..就是刚才wine后gonme就出问题了
<_myke> lts_: I will search for the wiki for you
<DraZet> _myke: bad idea,arch is not good for server
<zy> DraZet, 不知是我没说清楚还是你理解错了，普通的上网我是知道的
<_myke> DraZet: He is not server but only installed a server version
<_myke> DraZet: Do you see that a server runs not only server version but also a desktop version?
<iFvwm> zy: 会钻洞了不。
<zy> 觉得linux网络设置很复杂样的
<cfy> 我怎么感觉btrfs很稳定了？
<DraZet> zy: ok了 那就可以了 你还想学什么？ socket编程？
<cfy> wzssyqa: hi
<_myke> lts_: Is your computer a really server?
<iFvwm> 不会钻洞，就还差
<_myke> cfy: btrfs是功能不全
<DraZet> _myke: ok i see ,他在得瑟
<wzssyqa> cfy: hi
<xxc> 请教一下gnome的配置文件在那里?
<MaskRay> DraZet, cfy: doc-view-mode 不能在终端下用的吧
<zy> iFvwm, 你是说代理么？
<_myke> DraZet: I want to make sure that.
<iFvwm> zy: 差不多
<cfy> wzssyqa: btrfs貌似没啥问题？我刚才去google下。。。貌似没啥人说他的btrfs出了问题
<lts_> _myke: PC,not server..this is one backup syste,
<_myke> DraZet: So I asked him
<DraZet> zy: 没有多麻烦吧  /etc/network下面几个配置文件而已啊
<_myke> DraZet: Now, he has answered.
<wzssyqa> cfy: 恩，我也没有遇到什么问题
<cfy> wzssyqa: 我有点想，把btrfs作为数据分区。。。
<iFvwm> zy: 先实现任何软件都可钻洞
<cfy> wzssyqa: 你的root是btrfs么？
<wzssyqa> cfy: 用了大半年了都
<DraZet> MaskRay: 没在终端下用emacs看过pdf
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚。。。。全部cli,就是折腾。。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 2012, btrfs出现大漏洞
<cfy> MaskRay: 开个X,xterm再cli也不错。。。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 是
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<cfy> wzssyqa: 怎么弄的？
<zy> DraZet, 我现在碰到一个最基础的问题，我先是用pppoeconf拔号上网，现在公司弄了个路由器，始终上不了网，我只得重新装了系统才能上网
<cfy> wzssyqa: 我没找到通用方法。。。自己修改了initramfs....
<iFvwm> zy: 取消pppoe的配置
<_myke> wzssyqa: 你还有initramfs?
<MaskRay> DraZet, cfy: doc-view-mode 太卡了。。
<lts_> _myke: u mean is download PAcman in m ubuntu?
<cfy> wzssyqa: 通用方法是指简单的方法。比如给genkernel啥的加个参数
<cfy> MaskRay: 别折腾。。。。用evince就好。。。
<cfy> 怎么走了。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我到时候换回来。。。
<iFvwm> zy: 在 /etc/ppp/peers/
<zy> iFvwm, 如何取消pppoe的配置呢
<_myke> lts_: Let me prepare well for you
<iFvwm> cfy: 可以
<cfy> wzssyqa: 怎么弄的?我一开始无法启动
<wzssyqa> using /boot sepearte
<iFvwm> 回ext4
<cfy> wzssyqa: 这个早分开了。用lvm的时候就分开了。
<lts_> _myke: thanks
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯.。。。。
<iFvwm> lvm也取消算了
<wzssyqa> cfy: then, any problem?
<iFvwm> 换大硬盘
<cfy> wzssyqa: 说是无法找到，device
<cfy> wzssyqa: 问题现在是解决了。貌似是启动阶段要‘激活一次’
<cfy> 囧。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<lts_> _myke: how to boot archlinux from Disk ISO?
<iFvwm> 这磁盘企鹅，肯定是偷网。
<cfy> 悲剧。。。。
<_myke> lts_: No, It's not necceary
<_myke> lts_: Only boot to ubuntu is ok.
<lts_> _myke: so how do i download pacman ?
<_myke> lts_: You must prepare your partitions for Archlinux first?
<cfy> iFvwm: 我想把硬盘每20G一个分区。。然后组成lvm....
<lts_> apt-get  can get pacman ..:XD
<cfy> iFvwm: 你觉的咋样？
<_myke> lts_: / and /boot
<_myke> lts_: /, /boot, swap
<iFvwm> cfy: 现在你多大的盘
<_myke> lts_: prepare first
<iFvwm> 1T的很便宜嘛
<lts_> _myke:  my server system in /dev/sda1  other is Desktop System Disk. and i have  backup already.
<cfy> iFvwm: notebook 160G,移动硬盘 250G
<iFvwm> 省的搞。我80G的。都不搞lvm
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<_myke> lts_: yes, and then, you must make sure that you're connected to the internet now.
<iFvwm> 因为我n年前，就知道/需要多大。 lol
<lts_> _myke: so now i just need can boot arch,then i can use DSL(ppp),then all it's ok~
<iFvwm> 8G
<lts_> _myke: i'm use internet now :D
<lts_> -_~
<_myke> lts_: what's your arch? x86 or 64-bit
<lts_> ubuntu have one  {pppoeconf} it's easy to use PPP~
<lts_> _myke: x64 it's  better
<lts_> ~
<ofan> 最近有发行版升级？
<iFvwm> ofan: 有啊
<iFvwm> 喜欢升级？
<ofan> iFvwm: ubuntu的？
<lts_> _myke:  i have download one archlinux-2010-05-netinstall-x86_64.iso already
<ofan> 昨天进ub发现升级了
<iFvwm> ofan: win8快了。
<wzssyqa> cfy 有什么问题？
<ofan> iFvwm: ..
<lts_> _myke: 169MB
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 你不如一边凉快去。你这网络。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 需要btrfsctl -a xxxx一次。。。。
<iFvwm> 浪费别人表情
<_myke> lts_: wget http://www.archlinux.org/packages/core/$ARCH/pacman/download/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 当然和神的网络没得比
<wzssyqa> cfy: pidgin崩溃了
<iFvwm> 是不是偷网啊。
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 哦。。。
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 怎么会是偷网呢，600块的 8
<wzssyqa> m呢
<iFvwm> 。。我可记得以前，你也吹嘘过600块这事情
<iFvwm> lol
<ofan> 8m? 600
<cfy> wzssyqa: 求initrd
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 恩，当然神可直接接到骨干网上，下载动作片给仔仔看，很爽的
<wzssyqa> cfy: 遇到什么问题了？
<iFvwm> nnnd 又胡说了。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 没啥问题。。。gentoo的genkernel不支持multi device
<cfy> wzssyqa: 启动的时候需要手动‘激活’一次
<wzssyqa> it seems that fictx sucks
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 我晕。。。。
<_myke> lts_: are you ok?
<ofan> fcitx 还不错
<apple> 大家好
<iFvwm> cfy: 我说的对吧。
<ofan> 就是和urxvt兼容不太好
<lts_> _myke:  The {$arch} is /os/x86_64/ ?
<_myke> ofan: fcitx-sunpinyin
<^k^> apple, 好  14:27 
<ofan> _myke: 我就用这个
<cfy> iFvwm: 哎。不说了。。。。。
<DraZet> iFvwm: ee  gtalk群号多少啊
<_myke> lts_: $ARCH == x86-64
<_myke> lts_: no os
<iFvwm> 没群吧。只有conference
<_myke> ofan: urxvt? 我用低级的xterm
<DraZet> iFvwm: 怎么加入
<ofan> DraZet: 群里没东西
<iFvwm> 要邀请吧
<ofan> _myke: 习惯了
<apple> 第一次使用irssi，不知到能聊天不？
<ofan> 懒得折腾..
<iFvwm> apple: 第一次？你这nick迟早被踢的。赶紧改了。
<lts_> _myke:  ok..download
<apple> 恩，马上改
<OT_iux> 我之前用irssi进另一个服务器的中文名的频道，完全乱码了
<lts_> 700+ KB
<MaskRay> _myke: xterm 多好，哪里低级了
<OT_iux> xD apple
<_myke> MaskRay: 主要是我配置的低级
<_myke> MaskRay: 我没配置过
<iFvwm> MaskRay: 和vte比，本来就是低级
<calebot> xterm 比 vte 高级
<HV54> 试下有没有改好
<MaskRay> iFvwm: vte 连 framebuffer 都没，哪里高级了
<iFvwm> 没标签啊
<ofan> 笔记本内置无线网卡有单独卖的么？
<iFvwm> 不支持系统的fontconfig啊
<iFvwm> 那高级了
<_myke> lts_: sudo su
<calebot> xterm 支持闪烁，速度快，兼容性好
<lts_> _myke: ready
<iFvwm> .
<_myke> lts_: mkdir /tmp/archlinux
<calebot> vte 没闪烁，速度慢，兼容性差
<MaskRay> iFvwm: 要标签干啥？screen 就够了
<iFvwm> ..
<_myke> lts_: copy the file to /tmp/archlinux
<calebot> iFvwm: vte 也没标签的
<_myke> lts_: what you downloaded
<iFvwm> 就知道screen。那么难用的东西。
<MaskRay> calebot: vte 性能不差了。。
<ofan> use urxvt
<calebot> iFvwm: 标签是用 gtk 搞的
<iFvwm> calebot: 都有吧。
<lts_> _myke: one  .tar.gz file
<_myke> lts_: yes
<lts_> _myke: all ready
<iFvwm> 见过的vte的，都带啊
<MaskRay> calebot: 上次评测了下 gnome-terminal，居然比 xterm 略快。。
<_myke> lts_: cd /tmp/archlinux
<_myke> lts_: export ARCH=x86_64
<calebot> iFvwm: 那只是因为大家都有写标签
<noahbentusi> 同一个shell脚本, 在ubuntu下和cygwin下 速度 不是一个量级的都.....
<_myke> lts_: wget http://www.archlinux.org/packages/core/any/pacman-mirrorlist/download/
<iFvwm> 评测都假
<noahbentusi> cygwin能不能提速?
<calebot> MaskRay: 那是因为 vte 有做弊
<ofan> noahbentusi: no
<ofan> cygwin就那鸟速度
<noahbentusi> sigh...忒慢了.
<calebot> MaskRay: vte 有用特殊方法让显示 *感觉上快* <- 其实是跳过一堆东西不显示
<ofan> 用colinux
<noahbentusi> 嗯. 我找找看
<iFvwm> xterm有些方面高级。比如那无数的参数。
<_myke> lts_: *See my private msg*
 * calebot 虽然都用 vte, 但讨厌 vte 没闪烁
<ofan> 有个基于ub的系统就用的colinux，gui都本地化的
<iFvwm> 没闪烁？我都不记得
<MaskRay> calebot: 什么叫 *感觉上快*
<ofan> linux下有啥做u盘启动的工具
<_myke> ofan: 不需要
<noahbentusi> ofan, thank you.
<MaskRay> ofan: unetbootin
<iFvwm> MaskRay: 反正你别信评测就是。
<calebot> MaskRay: 跳过一堆东西不显示，直接显示最后一个 page
<calebot> MaskRay: 所以飞快
<MaskRay> iFvwm: 自己测试了下大量输出，gnome-terminal 居然略快
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不？
<cfy> MaskRay: @a ~~ 2
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个啥意思？
<iFvwm> 。。咋测试的
<noahbentusi> grub 就能 做u盘启动吧.
<calebot> MaskRay: 你认真让 vte / xterm 一个一个 char 跑，保证是 xterm 大胜
<ofan> 我要写winxp的镜像
<noahbentusi> 我用lfs做了一个 u盘系统.
<MaskRay> calebot: 这不叫作弊吧。看过 roylez 对 xterm 的评语，不知是不是这个
<iFvwm> roylez 是在我启发他后，才用xterm的
<iFvwm> 不算
<calebot> MaskRay: 照你这种测法当然 vte 快
<calebot> MaskRay: 但 benchmark 不能只测对某产品有利的部份啊
<iFvwm> 测试，基本都是避重就轻的。
<calebot> 话说很多大公司都针对 benchmark 做弊
<MaskRay> cfy: perldoc perlsyn 搜索 smart match
<iFvwm> 尤其ms google
<iFvwm> lol
<MaskRay> cfy: 我猜是看 scalar @a 是否等于 2
<cfy> MaskRay: 我知道2 ~~ @a
<cfy> MaskRay: 但是@a ~~ 2我不明白
<_myke> ofan: 直接dd不是了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你试试。貌似不是数量
<ofan> _myke: 不行的
<iFvwm> 出个题目。bash判断参数为全部数字的。 cfy 赶紧想
<ofan> _myke: 镜像是光盘用的
<iFvwm> 变量
<MaskRay> calebot: 那应该怎么设计测试方法？
<_myke> ofan: 用grub
<_myke> ofan: 解压出来然后装上grub,
<calebot> MaskRay: 可以安装 vttest 参考看看
<ofan> _myke: 是windows的镜像
<_myke> ofan: 在U盘
<_myke> ofan: chainloader +1啊
<calebot> MaskRay: 不过 vtetest 主要是测兼容性，不太测效能
<calebot> MaskRay: 不过 vttest 主要是测兼容性，不太测效能
<ofan> _myke: 光盘的不一样
<iFvwm> 就测试1000次刷ansi color序列吧。
<_myke> ofan: chainloader /ntldr不知是否可以？
<cfy> iFvwm: echo 123|grep -q -P  '^[0-9]++(?:\.[0-9]++)?$';echo $?
<calebot> 测闪烁 <- 于是 vte 完败了 XD
<cfy> iFvwm: 1不是，0表示是
<_myke> ofan: Win下的制作启动盘的工具我看见的是grub4dos
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看perlchina 又有人问了
<iFvwm> cfy: 就知道。用傻办法。可以不调用外部的命令不，不用正则不。
<wzssyqa> 回到ibus。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@,我想想
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> 这题目，有水平的
<ofan> _myke: 手动搞比较费力
<iFvwm> 纯bash
<cfy> iFvwm: 是整数还是有小数？
<_myke> ofan: 那里面是自动搞好grub4dos
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么测闪烁的？
<iFvwm> 整数吧。这又不搞复杂的
<ofan> _myke: 也不一定的
<cfy> MaskRay: 测试闪烁？那个@a ~~ 2你知道了么？
<_myke> ofan: 我看见的是这样
<_myke> ofan: 你熟悉fdisk么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:30 coffee break
<ofan> _myke: 我要比较通用的工具..
<ofan> _myke: fdisk还行
<iFvwm> fdisk。 用得不多的。
<OT_iux> fdisk不是通用工具么……
<iFvwm> 按m看帮助就是
<OT_iux> 虽然我习惯 Gparted
<cfy> sfdisk
<cfy> fisk
<cfy> cfdisk
<iFvwm> cfy: ..
<ofan> cfdisk有时候不给力
<iFvwm> 不至于吧。
<_myke> iFvwm: no
<calebot> OT_iux: 不通用，同样叫 fdisk 的很多种
<iFvwm> 啥no
<cfy> 用cfdisk分
<_myke> ofan: iFvwm 我fdisk然后n,l提示no free sectors available
<cfy> 以免fdisk,sfdisk分，cfdisk估计读不出来。。。。
<iFvwm> 直接不好嘛。何必用这些。 cfy 很少用到
<_myke> ofan: 用cfdisk可以分的
<OT_iux> @@ 噢
<ofan> _myke: 啥意思
<iFvwm> _myke: 没空间
<OT_iux> calebot: @@ 很多种？
<iFvwm> 先fsck
<_myke> iFvwm: 有100G空间
<ofan> 我cfdisk不能分，fdisk可以..
<_myke> iFvwm: 并且我后来用cfdisk成功分好了
<iFvwm> 那就分区标示符不对。 _myke
<calebot> OT_iux: 很多 OS 的不同实作都叫作 fdisk
<iFvwm> 认成其他分区格式了
<OT_iux> i see... 但是它们不是同一种工具？
<ofan> 有没有查看 编辑iso文件的工具？
<calebot> OT_iux: 功能天差地远
<_myke> iFvwm: 我分逻辑分区，他不允许，分p好像可以，我直接q了，不w
<OT_iux> xD 跨平台的fdisk
<MaskRay> ofan: mount -o loop
<calebot> OT_iux: 很多功能都不兼容的
<iFvwm> u盘？
<cfy> MaskRay: @a ~~ 2啥意思？
<_myke> MaskRay: 你遇到过么？
<_myke> MaskRay: fdisk提示没有空间
<MaskRay> cfy: 我怎么记得你在 newsmth 上问过这个问题
<_myke> MaskRay: 分逻辑分区
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 从某版本里 @a ~~ 2 行为发生变化了
<cfy> MaskRay: 就说要写成2 ~~ @a,@a ~~ 2啥意思还是不明白。。。
<roylez> iFvwm: 你好意思阿，“偷偷”转用xterm的人
<MaskRay> me 是 roylez 的配置让我对 xterm 有了全新的认识
 * MaskRay 是 roylez 的配置让我对 xterm 有了全新的认识
<iFvwm> 拉，我从fvwm开始，一直用啊。
<cfy> ofan: 这个貌似不能编辑。你倒是可以先挂在，复制出来。然后生成新的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么有新的认识了？
<iFvwm> 啥全新。就那几行配置嘛。我的一直没变
<cfy> 我用ee的。。。。
<cfy> 感觉一般。。。。
<cfy> @_@
<_myke> 我什么配置都没
<iFvwm> 什么的没。不至于。字体要设置吧
<_myke> iFvwm: 没，就启动的时候是-fa default
<_myke> iFvwm: 自动就用微米黑了
 * roylez 脚本写完了，去厕所视察去了
<iFvwm> XTerm*preeditType: Root
<MaskRay> cfy: xterm 是如此好用，我要求不高，阴暗的主题，看的下去的等宽字体，方便的复制粘贴，framebuffer就行了
<iFvwm> 这要吧。要不很慢的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？我就字体。。。然后一些最普通的东西。比如复制啥的
<_myke> MaskRay: 我就xterm -fg white -bg black -fa default
<iFvwm> 除开这，其他的，是可以不配置
<iFvwm> 就2点而已
<calebot> MaskRay: 要 framebuffer 做啥？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看perlchina又有人问了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 复制粘贴很麻烦的，一开始 roylez 的配置只对我的 freebsd 有效，gentoo 不行，后来发现是 mod1 没定义
<iFvwm> 啥麻烦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 这么复杂。。。。
 * calebot 中键贴上的飘过
<iFvwm> 最简单的。搞复杂干嘛。 94 calebot 这样嘛
<_myke> calebot: 复制只要拉一下就醒了吧
<iFvwm> 睡觉？
<_myke> 什么中键？S-Ins不Ok了？
<iFvwm> 说不定现在 preedit都可以不配置了。
<iFvwm> 就没需要的配置了。
<MaskRay> M-v 粘贴挺方便的，shift+insert 太难按，触摸板鼠标什么的尽可能不要用
<iFvwm> shift-insert也是标准手法啊。
<_myke> MaskRay: 你怎么复制的？
<_myke> MaskRay: 不用鼠标
<iFvwm> 不用鼠标？
<iFvwm> 唉。
<ofan> Ctrl-Insert
<ofan> 一般选择就复制了吧
<calebot> 不用鼠标怎么复制?
<ofan> C-Insert
<iFvwm> 不用鼠标，用啥term
<iFvwm> 用tty
<iFvwm> 嘛
<MaskRay> _myke: screen 复制，还是鼠标用的多。。
<iFvwm> gpm加载一个？ :D
<_myke> MaskRay: screen怎么复制的？我会进入Copy Mode : C-[, 但是不会复制
<ofan> usb无线网卡，有啥好的推荐的没？
<HV54> 额。。。
<iFvwm> ofan: usb的都要驱动。你先搜索支持不嘛
<iFvwm> 西门子的手机，都支持AT命令。你可以用这个。 ofan
<iFvwm> 不要驱动
<ofan> iFvwm: ..是说需要单独的驱动？
<iFvwm> 当modem
<ofan> 那linux就不能用了？
<cfy> MaskRay: @_@
<iFvwm> usb的特性，
<cfy> MaskRay: 你也不研究下。。。。
<ofan> 汗. 呢只能搞个内置的了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我知道了。。。@a是被当作\@的。所以@a ~~ xxx，应该是比较引用吧
<MaskRay> _myke: C-l [，设置 mark，SPC，设置 point，SPC。但只能在 screen 内部用
<ofan> 闪人~~
<_myke> MaskRay: 只是一个buffer......
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么发现的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 用-MO=Deparse
<cfy> MaskRay: perl -MO=Deparse -e 'use 5.010; 2 ~~ @a '
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后是@a被提换成了\@a，我就这么以为了。
<iFvwm> 有终端截屏的软件啊。配合grep -o。可以选择文字的。 _myke 这样可以复制终端文字。
<iFvwm> 忘记叫啥了
<MaskRay> _myke: : inotify 检测 .screen_exchange 的 close_write，调用 xsel -ib 复制到剪贴板
<cfy> iFvwm: 那个判断的有答案么？
<iFvwm> cfy: 额。我当然有
<cfy> iFvwm: 说说XD
<cfy> MaskRay: 你觉得呢？是这样么？
<iFvwm> 只是我的答案而已
<cfy> MaskRay: perl  -e 'use 5.010; $c=sprintf "%s",\@a;print "y" if @a ~~ $c'
<iFvwm> if [ $1 = ${1/[^0-9]/} ];
<cfy> iFvwm: 这是。。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<MaskRay> cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/322040/
<_myke> iFvwm: 现在bash支持~=的吧
<iFvwm> 支持。高版本
<iFvwm> 只是调用正则，开销大
<cfy> MaskRay: 是啊。\@a ~~ 2嘛
<_myke> iFvwm: 6.0
<HV54> wiki
<MaskRay> cfy: 理解
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，那我去再去回复邮件。不过我奇怪为啥没找到资料。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哎，看小说去。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 还不如grep那个。。。lol
<aBiNg> chrome 在下载页面中，双击 zip 文件直接 crash 了...屡试不爽@_@
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 换opera....
<aBiNg> 我没有 UI 的程序用于打开 zip，之前有 xarchiver 的，怀疑是，卸了，还是 crash。。
<aBiNg> cfy: 不光是 chrome 没反应，所有 UI 控制都没有反应，只有鼠标和键盘有些用
<cfy> aBiNg: 哦。那换系统。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 怎么可能。那么开销很大
<aBiNg> ：D
<cfy> iFvwm: 换成gentooXD
<aBiNg> 才几个 tab  iFvwm
<iFvwm> ？
<cfy> 我的ipv6 google不好用。。。
<cfy> 还是encrytped好。。
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 你干嘛。把系统搞得这么乱了？
<aBiNg> 我去下 adblock，在 chrome extension 页面中安装不了。就跑到网页中下，然后跑到 download 页面去双击，结果...
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 我系统还乱...没天理啊
<iFvwm> 你啥系统。现在
<aBiNg> debian 啊
<aBiNg> 你要不做个测试？ Fivesheep
<aBiNg> iFvwm:
<Discover> 可算有人说话了，
<iFvwm> 那有aptitude罗。直接dist-update。 回到发行版本
<aBiNg> 打错 :(
<Fivesheep> 为啥是我?
<aBiNg> Fivesheep: 本来是 if，打得快就成了 fi...XD
<Discover> 大家还有啥频道不，让我加加
<iFvwm> 就是你，炖洋腿
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 我一直 testing...跟这没关的
<iFvwm> Discover: 去 #fvwm
<Discover> 谢谢
<iFvwm> chrome在dist范围？ aBiNg
<iFvwm> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> Discover§ #black-hat
<Fivesheep> ee么 噎死你丫的..
<aBiNg> 8.0 啊，什么 dist 范围？
<Discover> thank you
<iFvwm> 洋腿
<aBiNg> google 官网 stable 啊
<iFvwm> 闭源，我宁可opera
<aBiNg> 估计不是 chrome 的 bug。我记得这前在 pcmanfm 中打开 zip 也 crash 的，症状一样。不知何故。@@
<aBiNg> 只能 kill Xorg
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有 minizip libzip
<iFvwm> pcmanfm可不遵循mime设置
<iFvwm> 谁知道调用了什么
<aBiNg> CyrusYzGTt: 没 :P
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 另先说什么 mime，可比 rox 好些。
<CyrusYzGTt> aBiNg§ google-chrome 還需要minidns_modlues
<iFvwm> rox有全套mime的设置呢。
<iFvwm> 管网有
<iFvwm> 官网
<aBiNg> CyrusYzGTt: 不解，求解释 :(
<iFvwm> 去终端执行下压缩，解压嘛。看啥情况
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 那没事。装有 zip
<iFvwm> 那看chrome或者pcmanfm怎么调用了嘛
<_myke> 什么pcmanfm
<iFvwm> 说不定是zip出错信息，crash了
<CyrusYzGTt> aBiNg§ 俄，無可奉告，無關提示：可以在google-chrome-stable 上 chrome://flags 啓用 wgl
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: perl写gui好不？
<iFvwm> 很简单啊。叫你不看我写的
<cfy> iFvwm: 咋学的？文档很少啊。。。
<iFvwm> 和c++差不多写法。而且更简单
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 解开就一 crx 啊，chrome 的 ext 后缀？
<iFvwm> 没文档。我不看的。有需要，就去找。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee会c++?
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。。。。
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 假假的会
<iFvwm> win下多数都是假假的会，不怪我
<_myke> Windows难度太大
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl5.porters/2010/05/msg160142.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [perl #75152] Smart match doesn't work with list and given-when - nntp.perl.org
<cfy> MaskRay: 看这个。算是唯一几个我找到的讨论~~的东西
<lts> _myke: hello...back
<iIlL10oO> 我的 # 被 map 成 :<Esc>i<Esc>i# 了,怎么办
<_myke> IE6好像不支持访问中文网页
<calebot> _myke: 支持的
<_myke> calebot: 我现在不支持，不知道为什么
 * iFvwm 支持ie6继续50年。搞死ms。
<Discover> fvwm 那个频道杂说英语？
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<cfy> Discover: #perl
<Discover> 哦
<iFvwm> Discover: 不带cn的。都说外语
<Discover> 额，唧唧歪歪的，，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 15:45:17 up 1 day, 17:21,  4 users,  load average: 0.33, 0.33, 0.32
<iIlL10oO>  15:52:35 up 2 days, 19:44,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<iIlL10oO>  15:51:48 up 630 days,  3:54,  1 user,  load average: 0.39, 0.41, 0.36
<CyrusYzGTt> ....我又不是鬥誰長，我只是在說fedora也是很合適當桌面操作的
<cfy> dir-825开机18天过
<iIlL10oO> 你不说我怎么知道
<cfy> 还是很稳定
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ 而且貌似fedora穩定多了，可是軟件更新保守了
<iIlL10oO> bufexplorer.vim
<iIlL10oO> CyrusYzGTt: 高手是自己定制的
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，
<iIlL10oO> lfs gentoo arch
<CyrusYzGTt> 除了 gentoo 沒用過
<iFvwm> lerosua: 你呆在北京。我过来玩几天，要不。你只负责伙食。
<lerosua> iFvwm: 啥时候啊
<youngray> 谁用过remastersys刻录自己定制的ubuntu？
<iFvwm> 初5？初5是可以出门的不。
<iFvwm> youngray: 似乎做过。作了没地方用。删除了。
<youngray> 系统现在8G，不知道压缩过有多大？
<lerosua> iFvwm: 初五我还在老家哩。让xwinx接待你。他不回家
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不?
<MaskRay> cfy: .
<cfy> MaskRay: 那邮件,貌似连learning perl5th的翻译的都出来了...
<cfy> MaskRay: 就那个~~
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我就顺便问了下勘误的问题
<cfy> MaskRay: ~~的那个在perlchina里发的.5th的翻译的,也出来了
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<cfy> RavenChan: ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 干吗要改源代码?
<RavenChan> cfy, 哪有learning perl的翻译？
<RavenChan> cfy, 因为我空虚
<cfy> RavenChan: 我是买的.
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<cfy> RavenChan: 电子版忘了有没有了...你找找...
<MaskRay> cfy: 好像是诶
<cfy> MaskRay: 在你的自动登陆列表里再加个perlchina,冲人气XD
<RavenChan> cfy, 我现在在用自己改的内核。。。虽然只改了几行。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要问下勘误,我提交了几个,不理我的.囧
<cfy> MaskRay: 有两个外文的问题.我提交,人家都改了...中国的oreilly不管...
<cfy> RavenChan: 哈,不错XD
 * cfy 烧饭去.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 好了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 空虚》》那就开发 acpi video 吧。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 那个很NX的autogroup功能要和cfs一起用，所以我现在有点纠结是用cfs还是bfs...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: cfs bfs 是什么？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, completely fair scheduler
<RavenChan> MaskRay, brain fuck scheduler
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 后者名字太难听了
<cfy> MaskRay: no,加入perl6开发...
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@,怎么看我用了哪个?
 * thomasxie .......
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<RavenChan> cfy, bfs要打补丁的
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦.我是用gentoo-sources
<RavenChan> cfy, 那就是没有= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦.cfs么...
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay: curl iperl.co.cc/net-test -o /dev/null
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay:测试网速...
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<cfy> RavenChan: 对了,debian 怎么才能有truncate?
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<MaskRay> cfy: 42G?
<cfy> gentoo是 sys-apps/coreutils
<cfy> RavenChan: 我想用这个.可惜不知道哪个包里有
<cfy> MaskRay: yes.42
<cfy> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(number)
<cfy> Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything
<MaskRay> cfy: 40K~40K
<MaskRay> cfy: 40K~90K
<MaskRay> cfy: 知道的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦....
<calebot> 我校职工董晓娟于2010年5月到达国家规定的退休年龄，已办理了退休手续。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...我說的那個，沒有這麼老的
<cfy> calebot: 老有人贴出来了...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我们也不知道你几岁啊....
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 黄昏恋啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 。。。。。剛成冠禮
<calebot> 不知道 freenode 最老的用户年纪多大
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 黄昏恋啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ....不要把自己的觀點強加別人
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§  ....不要把自己的觀點強加別人
<cfy> calebot: 可以找到最年轻的....
<cfy> @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> 我說的那個現在才24週歲
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 可以学柯南的....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 姓名出现的时候都带着年龄.和干什么的
 * cfy xxx(几岁,干什么的),我爱你
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 恋姐情节？
<calebot> 姐弟恋--
<calebot> 女人老得快
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ ...胡說八道，再說我就每天跟你談道
<RavenChan> cfy, 话说是真有一个42G文件？
<RavenChan> cfy, 还是怎么弄得？
 * calebot 真心求道
<cfy> RavenChan: truncate -s 一下就可以
<MaskRay> RavenChan: truncate -s 42g xx
<cfy> RavenChan: 没有的话,dd
<RavenChan> cfy, 那不是要占很大空间。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 我給妳講的是十方絕殺魔道
<cfy> RavenChan: 不用的是,sparse文件
<cfy> RavenChan: 不用的是sparse文件,只是表记为这么大.到时候读的时候是用zero代替的
<cfy> RavenChan: 你不是有root么...看下history XD
<cfy> dd if=/dev/zero of=net-test bs=1 count=0 seek=42G
<jyf1987> 为何要42G
<cfy> MaskRay: vps上装不来truncate,囧
<RavenChan> cfy, 原来如此。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 随便找个数,就找了这个42,看过银河系漫游指南的应该知道
<RavenChan> cfy, 原来sparse不占空间。。。我第一次知道。。。
<cfy> 其实可以小点....不然axel的时候会悲剧的...
<jyf1987> cfy: 关键是单位为何是G
<cfy> RavenChan: 呵呵.
<calebot> G for galaxy
<cfy> jyf1987: 因为我google出来,人家dd的结果是G.....而且,万一什么时候我们的网速到M了呢....
<cfy> jyf1987: 哈哈
<cfy> 估计上帝也看不到那一天...可以和国足取得世界杯冠军比较下...
<cfy> 我去换成42M
<calebot> cfy: 网速还没到 M?
<cfy> calebot: MiB啊.
<cfy> 不是bit
<cfy> calebot: 我这里没有...我想很多人都没有吧...
<cfy> 比如10M/s...
<jyf1987> calebot: 你老人家在机房还是夹盘？
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay: 换成M了.这下可以axel 了
<RavenChan> cfy, 我重个启先。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 為什麼42G不能AXEL》
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 你什么文件系统 vfat有4G限制麻
 * MaskRay 很好，说到网络我的网速就不行了。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦.也是....
<cfy> RavenChan: 应该也会sparse
<cfy> 我试试...
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么破网络...irc是最坚挺的....
<jyf1987> cfy: 挺到你菊花一紧
<RavenChan> cfy, 存活。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay: okay,原来axel也是sparse file
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay: 又换成G
<_myke> cfy: 有没有vim-like的irc？
<cfy> jyf1987: @_@
<RavenChan> cfy, 什么意思？
<cfy> _myke: 我可是emacs
<MaskRay> cfy: axel 支持大文件？
<_myke> 有没有vim-like的irc客户端？
<cfy> RavenChan: 本来我以为要创建一个固实的42G.那不是要......
<cfy> RavenChan: 原来也是sparse
<cfy> MaskRay: 你试试就知道了.42G可以的.
<RavenChan> cfy, cfs+autogroup不如bfs似乎
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦...不懂的....
<pocoyo> 刚才论坛进不去?
<MaskRay> cfy: tmpfs 支持 256G 的文件
<cfy> 无鸭梨...
<jyf1987> tmpfs
<RavenChan> cfy, 我是拿make -j5来测试的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?
<jyf1987> damn
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@
<cfy> MaskRay: 我的内存怎么也不会有256G...
<RavenChan> cfy, -j9会不会更能比较。。
<jyf1987> 话说ubuntu那个基督教版本有人用么
<MaskRay> RavenChan: autogroup 是什么？智能调度？
<cfy> MaskRay: kernel.org也只有144G of Ram......
<MaskRay> cfy: 空洞文件。。所以放心测试
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<cfy> RavenChan: 你试试....
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你试试ext4,btrfs啥的
 * cfy 吃饭
<MaskRay> cfy: 安全期间，拿 ramdisk 测试
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ramfs会吃光你的内存的
<RavenChan> cfy, 爽，很流畅= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 编译着内核不觉得卡
<RavenChan> cfy, -j9诶
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 为什么？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ramfs不能限制大小
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/Hbgbv.jpg
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 空洞文件，不怕的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/aQRLT.jpg
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ext4 是 4T
<roylez> 印度的广告贴的 http://www.gagmode.com/attachments/20110110d78874848bfda75-460x400.jpg
<RavenChan> cfy, 高io的时候也不觉得非常卡。。
<RavenChan> cfy, autogroup太牛了= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 一会说cfs 好，一会儿说 bfs 好？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =刚才那是失误
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 所以刚才我说了‘似乎’
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 现在更正
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 到底哪个好？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不着急，让我在比较一下
<_myke> MaskRay: 4T不够？
<happyaron> MaskRay: CFS支持4096个CPU
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我又不是器。。。
<happyaron> ck说bfs也就能支持16个
<RavenChan> happyaron, 服务器
<happyaron> RavenChan: 是服务器一般也没那么多CPU啊。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 家用。。哪儿要这么多
<happyaron> MaskRay: bfs我在ubuntu kernel没打成功，可能是我功力不足，改patch时弄出问题了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 其实就是一种思路 你太特殊情况自己解决 贡献社区 或者花钱雇人解决 也等于贡献社区
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃，和前面说的有啥关系？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 有吗？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没觉得
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哦 那就好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你丫现在在躁动期
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/i4sxY.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没事情做了嘛
<happyaron> MaskRay: 据说不少人说bfs快，也不知心理作用占多大。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我是merge了zen-kernel那个
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不知道你说啥呢
<RavenChan> happyaron> MaskRay: bfs我在ubuntu kernel没打成功，可能是我功力不足，改patch时弄出问题了
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我是手工merge patch到ubuntu kernel，编译的时候symbols出问题了。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 刚休眠了一会...did i miss anything?
<happyaron> RavenChan: 哦
<MaskRay> happyaron: 我要直接上 git-sources 了
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没吧
<_myke> MaskRay: 你天天编译内核？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, -j9的时候可以用电脑暖手OTL
<happyaron> 你们都啥cpu啊，-j9 ...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我只能暖1分多钟
 * maonx 奇怪了，最近我的Fetchmail怎么收不到邮件了，好像我也没有改变设置
<happyaron> MaskRay: ...
<_myke> MaskRay: 你精简的比我好多了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 少年主席之烦恼
<_myke> MaskRay: 我竟然要3分钟
<jyf1987> maonx: 服务器换设置了 呵呵
<maonx> jyf1987: 是哪个服务器？
<jyf1987> maonx: 我咋知道你用哪个
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: hehe
<_myke> 请问怎样Bold字体？
<_myke> *Test*
<maonx> jyf1987: 这个我都没变过。。不知道怎么回事了。。找不到原因了，我是Gmail的
<_myke> my *Test*
<jyf1987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/132529.htm   xfce感觉还行
<^k^> ⇪ title: Xfce 4.8 稳定版发布，可供下载_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<jyf1987> maonx: 那考虑下墙先
<MaskRay> _myke: 编译内核其乐无穷
<jyf1987> MaskRay: so is 小霸王
<_myke> jyf1987: 你不是ion3?
<maonx> jyf1987: 我网页可以上去的
<roylez> maonx: 人品值发生突变...
<_myke> MaskRay: ……
<maonx> roylez: 。。。。
<happyaron> maonx: imap or pop3?
<_myke> MaskRay: 我以后打算半年一次
<maonx> roylez: 本来好好的，现在。。
<maonx> happyaron: pop3
<_myke> MaskRay: 弄的头都疼死了
<roylez> maonx: 发生了突变...
<_myke> MaskRay: 一弄就3~4小时
<happyaron> maonx: 是不是查有家你太频繁？
<happyaron> maonx: 查邮件
<maonx> roylez: 。。。悲剧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/i4sxY.jpg   这个赞不？
<MaskRay> _myke: git 学了没地方实践，只能找 kernel 了。。。
<maonx> happyaron: 不是，好像如果我看过的邮件他也会下载的以前，现在我直接用Fetchmail 什么也取不到了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我是i3 370m
<happyaron> maonx: 文件夹怎么设置的？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你什么cpu？
<jyf1987> _myke: 是 ion3 不过有问题不要找我
<MaskRay> RavenChan: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q8200  @ 2.33GHz
<happyaron> MaskRay: 有钱人
<maonx> happyaron: 哪些文件夹，因为本来都是正常在用了，突然收不到了。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 四核！！
<jyf1987> maonx: 网页是走 www.google.com 你用smtp是另外的域名解析的ip不同呢
<_myke> jyf1987: 哦，我现在还是用一些稍微主流的，awesome
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不和你比OTL
<maonx> jyf1987: 那这个等下要试试看。。
<jyf1987> maonx: 你可以尝试自己搞个能ping通的记录放 /etc/hosts里
<happyaron> maonx: 不知道了，我用的和你不是一路东西。
<jyf1987> _myke: 我准备尝试下新出来的那个平铺的
 * maonx 谢谢各位了，写吃饭
<MaskRay> happyaron: 一年多前我是 256M mem...
<maonx> happyaron: ：）
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 哪个？
<maonx> jyf1987: 嗯
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 忘记名字了 里头带个p还是i
<happyaron> MaskRay: 再往前一年我是128M...
<_myke> jyf1987: 哦，awesome几乎不要配置，我就把terminal弄成xterm了
<jyf1987> _myke: 胡扯吧 不用配置的 根本就不平铺 我是平铺倾向的
<happyaron> MaskRay: fetchall
<happyaron> MaskRay: 发错。。。
<MaskRay> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> maonx: fetchall
<happyaron> folder "[Gmail]/All Mail"
<_myke> jyf1987: Mod4 + Enter不是么？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 给 maonx 的
<MaskRay> awesome 默认配置够清楚的了
<jyf1987> _myke: 默认不如ion3这么彻底 ion3也不用配置阿 我就改个配色而已 然后改下默认的terminal 其他我都没改
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我现在也会写lua了。。
<_myke> jyf1987: 哦
<RavenChan> jyf1987, ion3不是停止开发了么
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我伪代码用的就是  lua..
<_myke> jyf1987: 我是Linux菜鸟，所以不用高级的东西
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 作者换到win下去了
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @foxzool RT @justidle: 中午吃饭，又看到那一家烧烤店了，叫“明月三千里”，旁边写着拼音缩写，华丽丽的“MYSQL”
<_myke> MaskRay: 你新电脑多少￥？
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 额 作者跑路我知道 没想到居然且到win下去了 他开发啥的
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 不知道
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 额 lua被你用作伪代码
<MaskRay> _myke: 6000+
<_myke> MaskRay: 我i7的才3000+
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 据arch论坛的情报，他是被debian气走的
<jyf1987> _myke: 就是个使用偏好而已 有啥高级不高级的 我用他是因为我喜欢同时做许多事 比如我写代码的时候 也能看下你们这的聊天
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 额 那就去arch阿
<RavenChan> jyf1987, = =
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我买了 sicp了 不过他好像没怎么介绍schema阿
<RavenChan> jyf1987, sicp!
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 是 scheme
<_myke> happyaron: 觉得四核不太实用
<happyaron> _myke: 你天天编译程序就知道它很实用了。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 重启测试bfs...
<_myke> happyaron: 要知道很多程序只有make -j1才能编译通过
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 有啥奇怪的 36.5快当当上有卖 货到付款 无运费
<jyf1987> _myke: 举几个例子？？
<MaskRay> Ravenchan: 今天不折腾了，明天用不了就悲剧了
<happyaron> _myke: 举例？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 恩 反正是这玩意
<jyf1987> ubuntu源里没有 scheme  要去哪里搞适合教材的 MaskRay?
<_myke> test-suite?
<MaskRay> jyf1987: racket guile
<_myke> happyaron: 反正我看到gcc的PKGBUILD里面很多make -j1, 我也不敢改掉
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 就是guile阿
<jyf1987> freetalk的脚本是用guile的 额
<happyaron> _myke: 那是为了照顾单核CPU的啊。
<MaskRay> racket 也不错，以前叫 plt scheme
<_myke> happyaron: 不是吧，单核CPU的话make和make -j1有什么区别？
<hv54_> :-)
<MaskRay> git12 编译不通过，怀疑就是 -j1 的问题
<happyaron> _myke: 多核cpu默认也j1，只是人家喜欢写，表现一下自己懂job control
<MaskRay> linux-2.6.37-git12 编译不通过，怀疑就是 -j1 的问题
<RavenChan> 测试测试
<^k^> RavenChan, ....  17:54 
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么会。。。
<RavenChan> 这样也行= =
<happyaron> RavenChan: ?
<RavenChan> 感觉上bfs其实和cfs+autogroup差距并不大
<MaskRay> _myke: 放心拿掉，不通过再去掉
<RavenChan> 差不多，都挺流畅的
<CyrusYzGTt> 用自動化 anLfs
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我要 mit scheme
<happyaron> RavenChan: 跑点大东西，比流畅性
<MaskRay> jyf1987: guile 就是基于 mit scheme 的
<RavenChan> happyaron, make -j9够么。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: make -j128
<RavenChan> happyaron, 感觉差不多
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<_myke> MaskRay: 如果他的PKGBUILD指定是make -j1, 那么我MAKEOPTS="-j9"就没用了对不？
<MaskRay> make -j 就是不限制
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我只有双核。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: autogroup允许你这样干
<_myke> MaskRay: 超线程有什么优势
<RavenChan> happyaron, 感觉bfs在io上不如cfs
<happyaron> RavenChan: 已知问题
<happyaron> RavenChan: bfs适合放在手机上
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<_myke> 请问thunderbird收好email之后会不会在服务器上面删除？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 為什麼。。
<MaskRay> _myke: 不知道，要看它顺序是则么弄得，如果是 $(PKGBUILD) $(MAKEOPTS) 这种，就有用了
<_myke> MaskRay: 上面什么都没，就make -j1
<happyaron> RavenChan: 手机i/o少，但是要高响应速度
<happyaron> RavenChan: 普通电脑都是i/o瓶颈是主要矛盾。
<RavenChan> happyaron, autogroup又不会把cpu占用弄下来。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 也对= =
<RavenChan> happyaron, 那SSD就要用bfs?
<_myke> 谁用thunderbird?
<CyrusYzGTt> tb?
<jyf1987> MaskRay: gnu的东西好是好 就是老有点古怪的额外东西 就好像给你一块蛋糕 香甜诱人 但是又在上面吐了口口水
<happyaron> RavenChan: RavenChan ssd用btrfs
<happyaron> RavenChan: 和bfs关系不大
<happyaron> RavenChan: scheduler 的 i/o 问题在调度设计
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我的io是bfq
<happyaron> RavenChan: 那我就没读过了，我最近刚看到scheduler的概念，而且这书出的时候还没有cfs
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 多定义了些函数，不去用不就行了。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 什么书？操作系统设计与实现？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我是说 gnu的一贯作风总结
<jyf1987> osdi么？
<happyaron> RavenChan: Understanding the Linux kernel
<jyf1987> 有没有v4中文版for osdi
 * RavenChan 吃饭去。。。
<jyf1987> 陈瑞文？
<jyf1987> 美科学家发现全球最古老生物 寿命高达34000岁
<hv54> 恐龙？
<CyrusYzGTt> 證據圖片?
<jyf1987> 女孩对男孩说：“咱们分手吧。”男孩：“为什么？”女孩：“考试周过了，图书馆的座位没用了吧。”男生：“可是我有两张软卧的车票啊”。女孩：“讨厌，不早说。”
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我同学评论说，不如改有两张飞机票
<maonx> happyaron: 确实不一样
<jyf1987> happyaron: 飞机速度太快了 价值不高阿
<jyf1987> happyaron: 火车可以坐一晚
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> jyf1987: 卧铺多不浪漫啊，一会儿都睡着了。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这个玄机就大了 你还是太年轻了
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @Lynette_xu RT @xie107: 年会上，一个同事抽中了一等奖：苹果笔记本。当他看到那个贴着“苹果笔记本”的大箱子喜极而泣，拆开重重包装后，他却杯具地发现，竟然是一大箱子的苹果和一本精美的笔记本！
<iIlL10oO> > a=Proc.new { |x,y,z| x.class } ; a.call(1,'a',true)
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Fixnum
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> happyaron: 呵呵
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @liancheng RT @ivershuo: 一篇《如何给老婆普及计算机知识》的文章后面最热门评论是：“请先给程序员普及老婆”。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 系統把妳的話轉發到別人的log了
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 我都发到我人人网状态去了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 從來不用人人網，在用抄襲版非死不可
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 非死不可是穿越抄襲人人網的，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<jyf1987> gzip有没有可能把1个 1G大小的 全是0或者其他重复内容的文件给压到几k
<pityonline> jyf1987: 论坛上不有个 19.6G 的压缩到几百k？
<jyf1987> pityonline:  suanfa ?
<jyf1987> pityonline: 什么算法
<pityonline> jyf1987: 用7z压缩的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你试试就好了。
<pityonline> jyf1987: 估计是lzma吧
<jyf1987> pityonline: 额 什么内容的
<pityonline> jyf1987: 内容应该都是yes
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不是 昨天 xwinx给我展示了 bzip2的可以压到十几k
<jyf1987> 如果gzip也可以就好了
<jyf1987> 可以制作html炸弹
<pityonline> jyf1987: 不懂
<jyf1987> pityonline: http传输是支持 gzip压缩的
<pityonline> jyf1987: 嗯
<jyf1987> 假如你那边把这个 压缩后的文件的二进制内容直接输出 然后设置个标头告诉浏览器 这个是gzip的 那么 浏览器会解压这个十几k的文件 然后内存狂飙 卡死
<jyf1987> 可惜不支持bzip2不然就有得爽了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 咋爽？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 浏览器哪有那么傻，这种低级的攻击都抵御不了就不用出浏览器了。
<jyf1987> happyaron 所以说你小孩子就是年轻
<jyf1987> happyaron: 年轻人阿 浏览器就是这么傻
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<pityonline> jyf1987: 拜见老师！:P
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这个我曾经实验过的 gzip压1 G重复内容有几个m
<maonx> jyf1987 happyaron 测试出来了，是Fetchmail里面的一个参数好像变了，改了后正常了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我找人测试过 浏览器解开那些文件占用的内存是文件实际大小的3倍
<jyf1987> maonx: 你居然自动更新了
<maonx> jyf1987: 。。。 神马的自动更新。。。
<happyaron> jyf1987: xz压缩456M的zero，结果69k
<happyaron> maonx: :)
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那样会出发OOMK
<happyaron> 触发
 * maonx 有用类似Fetchmail 用Imap取邮件的么/
<happyaron> fetchmail丢信，不好玩。
<caleb-> maonx: fetchmail 本来就可以用 imap 吧
<maonx> happyaron: 我好像还没发现丢信，我大多数也只是让它备份着
<maonx> caleb-: 我还没试过，所以来问问呵
 * caleb- 喜欢 pop3
<happyaron> gmail的pop3有限制
 * caleb- 不喜欢 gmail
<maonx> - -
 * caleb- 虽然有很多 google account XD
<happyaron> :)
<maonx> happyaron: 什么限制？
<caleb-> gmail pop3 貌似不会真的砍信
<caleb-> 只会把信丢到 trash folder
<happyaron> maonx: 一次性下载邮件数量，查询频率
<caleb-> 还得定期登入 web 砍信
<maonx> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> caleb-: 可以改设置
<happyaron> caleb-: trash也30天清空
<caleb-> 了解
 * caleb- 等不到 30 天就砍了，所以没发现
 * maonx 邮件小需求用户 ，这样用用已经够了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 但是http的压缩目前只有gzip阿 大佬
<iamfbi> hi
<^k^> iamfbi, 好  19:21 
<iIlL10oO> FaceBook
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你觉得用别的不会很影响性能么。。。
<caleb-> gzip++
<jyf1987> happyaron: 和你说不清阿
<Discover> windows下的xchat有中文版没啊
<caleb-> Discover: 有
<Discover> 哪里下哦啊
<Discover> 哪里下载啊
<happyaron> caleb-: NM process太闹心了，一堆问题。。。
<caleb-> happyaron: 正常
<Discover> ^_^
<happyaron> caleb-: AM用模版，一发就好几套。。。
<Discover> 大哥那下载啊
<jiero> Discover: 中文版=any package with Chinese translation.
<Discover> what?
<Discover> 到底哪里下啊
<_myke> MaskRay: 刚才装了chromium
<_myke> MaskRay: 觉得Vimium做的太差，换成Vrome，稍微好些
<zdc> 朋友们，kde最简化能是什么呢，会不会只是.xinitrc里面只有xterm&和exec kwin呢
<hv54> 怎么这么冷清呢？
<zdc> 我觉得应该加上plasma-desktop。之后会和开个kde一样
<caleb-> zdc: kwin 就绑 libkde + dbus 了
<zdc> caleb-: 我说怎么kwin要比fvwm慢多了呢
<caleb-> 如果只想用 wm, 就不要选 kwin
<zdc> caleb-: 其它wm能设置窗口的大小和位置呢
<zdc> caleb-: 其它wm能设置窗口的大小和位置吗
<MaskRay> _myke: 不用 chromium
<_myke> MaskRay: teledactyl用过么
<_myke> caleb-: 用awesome么？
<MaskRay> _myke: ?
<jiero> Discover: anywhere.
<Discover> 什么？
<Discover> windows下有xchat的汉化版不？
<_myke> MaskRay: 用thunderbird么？
<hv54> 好像有
<jiero> Discover: 都是一样的.|
<MaskRay> _myke: 不用
<Discover> 额，中文我看的懂，E文看不懂啊、
<jiero> Discover: 聊天的这个看不懂也没关系。因为用不上。
<yhzm1314> 就是呀，能进来就成了
<yhzm1314> 不用看得懂
<Discover> 呵呵~~ 我在fedora上用那个xonversation刚了解了irc
<_myke> MaskRay: 那么你怎么收邮件的
<_myke> 谁用thunderbird的？
<Discover> 跑windows上用这个xchat就傻眼了
<_myke> Discover: win上xchat收费的吧
<Discover> 不是吧，没见注册啥的啊
<yhzm1314> 。。。。。。。。
<yhzm1314> 我现在就是WIN上的 xchat
<MaskRay> _myke: web..
<caleb-> _myke: 有非官方提供的免费版
<caleb-> Discover: 现在不是就在 irc? 还找啥 xchat?
<Discover> 对，现在用的就是xchat，但是是英文的啊
<Discover> 设置了啥的，有些看不懂
<guodongbin> :)
<Discover> 能发表情？
<jiero> Discover: change the Lang=en_US to Lang=zh-CN
<Discover> 额，没在linux下啊
<Discover> 我在windows上呢
<Discover> 呵呵
<yhzm1314> ^_^|||
<zdc> caleb-: 在吗，对wm了解吗
<zdc> caleb-: 在吗，对wm了解吗
<Discover> vmware？
<caleb-> zdc: 可以先装几个热门的 wm 试试
<hv54> wm？
<caleb-> zdc: fvwm / awesome 之类的，这里用户不少
<jiero> hv54: or something not common: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/E16
<^k^> ⇪ title: Enlightenment DR16 - Ubuntu中文
<caleb-> 很多人用了 wm 才发现 gnome / kde 多么难用
<zdc> caleb-: 能说一下哪个wm能设定程序启动时的位置和大小呢
<caleb-> zdc: fvwm 可以, 但我不熟
<caleb-> zdc: 要问神 <- 神一般上班时间在
<jiero> zdc: e16 can do.
<hv54> 感觉gnome不错啊
<roylez_> zdc: 很多
 * wzssyqa 有功夫折腾那玩意不如直接去命令行好了
<zdc> caleb-: 我用过fluxbox，和kde一样，直接在title上右键搞定，
 * caleb- 用 evilwm, 几乎都是用命令行没错 XD
<wzssyqa> gui要的就是尽量少的配置，直观
<iIlL10oO> zdc: 只要是wm, 都可以做到. gnome/kde也可以,就是要安装compiz
<zdc> caleb-: fvwm很麻烦的，只能在函数里ResizMove
<caleb-> gnome / kde 是量产房车，wm 是改装车
<hv54> :-)
<jiero> caleb-: =-O
<caleb-> 新手不宜改装车
<_myke> caleb-: 没觉得wm好用
<iIlL10oO> cli + ssh 是瞬间移动
<zdc> hv54: gnome怎样设定程序启动时的大小和位置呢
 * MaskRay 不用 wm  xinit /usr/bin/emacs -- :0 才是正道
<iIlL10oO> MaskRay: 那是裸奔
<caleb-> 不用 xinit  Xorg & 才是正道
 * _myke *emacs太难*
<zdc> wm，关键是功能，我觉得能够设置程序启动时的大小和位置这个功能因该是最基本的，这也是我选择wm和桌面环境的一个必备条件
<caleb-> zdc: 每个人觉得的「基本」不一样啊
<caleb-> zdc: 所以 wm 至少有几百种
<caleb-> 只开量产房车是无法体会改车乐趣滴
<yhzm1314> 各有所好呀！也不是所有人都去改车
<xxd> tenzu?
<tenzu> xxd: 干吗？
<wzssyqa> caleb-: 如果改装和自己制造的难度差不多，为啥不自己造一辆？
<jiero> caleb-: 改GNOME 很多的
<xxd> 这么熟的名字
<zdc> caleb-: 我想知道wm们是不是都有设定大小和位置的功能 ，fluxbox和kde很直观,fvwm有启动函数，听说openbox有position选项可设，不知道其它的wm有没有类似功能 ，反正我找不出gnome能如何设置
<xxd> 我捣鼓半天终于上来了
<xxd> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……，第一次上
 * wzssyqa 改装车是因为设计和制造难度太大了
<caleb-> zdc: 很多有，但不是所有都有
<caleb-> zdc: 先找主流的 WM 试试，总有你喜欢的类别
<xxd> tenzu。我是大仙
<caleb-> zdc: 觉得好使了，再去找些罕用的 WM
<caleb-> 这年头 tiling WM 大行其道
<tenzu> xxd: 拜见大仙
<xxd> ？？？不认的我了？
 * tenzu 请问有去过巴厘岛的么？
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<tenzu> xxd: 把IDshow出来
<xxd> ？
<xxd> 什么ID
<xxd> 我第一次上
<jiero> xxd: UbutnuForum?
<xxd> 吼吼
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见主席
<roylez_> happyaron: .
<zdc> caleb-: fvwm，我喜欢，只是在arch和fedora上有字体等错误，在debian上安的包太多挺全，没有什么错误，只是自动设置的东西太多太杂
<roylez_> happyaron: 哈皮...
<xxd> 这就是传说中的聊天室啊
<happyaron> roylez_: ？
<hv54> 没用过
<hv54> :-)
<happyaron> roylez_: 刚认识了个perl大佬，要不要介绍给你？
<roylez_> happyaron: 没事，fcitx classic，你有没有好点的配色方案？
<iIlL10oO> p   9wm                             - emulation of the Plan 9 window manager 8-1
<roylez_> happyaron: ...谁
<happyaron> roylez_: 我用默认的
<happyaron> roylez_: Gunnar Wolf
<MaskRay> roylez_: screen 如何开个新 session?
<roylez_> happyaron: 鬼佬？
<happyaron> roylez_: 米国鬼佬
<roylez_> MaskRay: 你是要开新窗口还是新screen进程？
<MaskRay> roylez_: create a session
<roylez_> happyaron: 不用了...咱不惦记perl
<ghw> 还推荐女生用的笔记本不/
<roylez_> MaskRay: 直接输screen不行吗
<xxd> 来了又
<zdc> 我不喜欢debian,自动安个zhcon，又不能用，一启动zhcon就死机，还是kiss好
<happyaron> roylez_: 他现在正全身心投入接管debian里的ruby
<roylez_> MaskRay: screen -ls
<happyaron> roylez_: 要不要介绍给你？
<roylez_> happyaron: nice...
<caleb-> ghw: 叫女生自己挑
<MaskRay> roylez_: 已经有了，想再开一个
<caleb-> 女生的选择重点很不实用滴
<roylez_> happyaron: 不用了...
<caleb-> 女生宁可用可爱但难用的鼠标…
<happyaron> roylez_: 咋又不用了？
<roylez_> MaskRay: screen外面的terminal，再输screen就好
<happyaron> caleb-: 呃，不全是。
<ghw> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez_> happyaron: 我放弃perl了
<happyaron> roylez_: ruby呢
<tenzu> happyaron: openfetion有windows版的么？
<xxd> ?
<happyaron> tenzu: 没有，你可以试试在win上搞搞pidgin插件
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席你不要跟神学坏了
<xxd> 怎么改名啊
<MaskRay> roylez_: 没反应
<happyaron> xxd: /nick newname
<roylez_> MaskRay: screen -ls贴下结果
<zdc> 我不喜欢fedora,麻烦不说，设置出来的东西不如arch上的华丽
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 如果有兴趣，你可以移植下，问题不大
<tenzu> happyaron: 我不会弄那个，只想找个在win7能用的
<happyaron> roylez_: 这人介绍自己的时候只提了ruby，我查了一下他本是个pl大佬
<xxd> s
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子，你教我
<happyaron> tenzu: 叫 edison0354 给你编译
<MaskRay> roylez_: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/322164/
<wzssyqa> tenzu: mingw 编译就可以了么
<edison0354> happyaron: ?
<roylez_> happyaron: ruby我现在基本上不用系统自带的，我一般装个系统自己的ruby，然后用这个版本去装rvm，然后就用rvm管ruby了
<xxd> 怎么改名啊，/nick不好使
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 俺不会噻
<edison0354> happyaron: 我还是不知道怎么在瘟到死上编译原生的……
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 那就很遗憾了
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃
<edison0354> happyaron: 只会在cygwin里面弄，然后出来又不是原生
<roylez_> MaskRay: 只有一个阿
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 几乎一样的
<happyaron> roylez_: 呃，他还没开始packaging，不过确实是个大佬。
<sheshark> my_hdr X-Disclaimer: Why are you listening to me? # This is a comment
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 有mingw么
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我就坐那儿等人弄好了用，嗯嗯
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 没
<roylez_> MaskRay: 你的screen是不是设了什么alias
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 同等待
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 额，mingw for gcc算不？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 你跟我一样懒啊还是跟我一样菜？
<hv54> 额，都私聊，，哦哦，闪人
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 啥叫mingw for gcc？
<roylez_> MaskRay: 似乎也没有阿
<MaskRay> roylez_: 你的配置，就改了个 escape，从 ^A 换到 ^L 了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 额，好像记错了，我看看我有啥
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 主要是偏见
<ghw> gcc for mingw？
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不清楚，我试了下，我这边没问题
<Echol> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Echol> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.35.6-45.fc14.i686; make sure that the version is being
<happyaron> edison0354: 应该就是那个
<happyaron> edison0354: 不过你需要装库
<wzssyqa> xxd: 直接说 /nick IamADonkey
<wzssyqa> mingw也带有包管理器的，很方便的
<happyaron> edison0354: libxml2 openssl libpurple
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<roylez_> MaskRay: 试下给session弄个名字？ screen -S abc
<Echol> 在fedora 14 上装 ati x1300 驱动 报这错怎么解决呢？Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Echol> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.35.6-45.fc14.i686; make sure that the version is being
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 他网速不给力。
<edison0354> happyaron: 然后cmake指定编译器？
<xxd> :-S
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道，没在win上搞过。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: i686-w64-mingw32-gcc.exe是这些不？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我试过一次，人家直接就error了……
<MaskRay> roylez_: screen -S abc 可以了。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 找找选项。
<roylez_> MaskRay: ...
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不清楚，但是手动写个脚本编译应该不难
<roylez_> MaskRay: 肯定是哪里有不对了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 汗，我直接不会……俺很菜的
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 就是设置环境变量啥的稍微麻烦点
<wzssyqa> edison0354: win上也有pkg-config 的
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 有的，但是不会用……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 为啥不用官方的？
<MaskRay> roylez_: 我是 screen-4.0.3，打过的补丁如下：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/322168/
<seamt> 我WINE个游戏，以前是成功的，但重装WINE后不行了，提示：fixme:msvcrt:_setmbcp trail bytes data not available for DBCS codepage 0 - assuming all bytes
<seamt> 谁能帮助一下我，谢谢
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 啥官方的？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 官方飞信啊
<hv54> 玩游戏还是windows爽
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是疼疼要。。。
<_myke> seamt: wine版本不同
<hv54> 干嘛要wine啊？
<xxd> 虚拟机
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 用啊，就是很简单的想试试在win下编译那东西……
<xxd> 我的就是
<hv54> :-)
<edison0354> happyaron: 疼疼干嘛不用官方？嫌占资源？
<roylez_> MaskRay: ... gentoo仔，我从没编译过screen，没法帮你，没准是bug，你有闲心的话去screen的mailing list里面问问
<wzssyqa> 官方也有轻量版的
<roylez_> 突然想玩玩slashem了
<zdc> 我不喜欢kde,konqueror好吗，不如firefox吧，还是kdebase的。kopeta好吗，边irc都 没有
<happyaron> edison0354: tenzu
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 有轻量的？
<seamt> 我把笔记本里的硬盘移到了光驱位，之后WIN就启动不了了，懒得重装WIN系统
<wzssyqa> happyaron: http://feixin.10086.cn/download/fetionsmart/
<zdc> 不喜欢gnome,吹得厉害，比kde差多了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: great
<happyaron> zdc: kde4 不给力啊
<_myke> seamt: 什么错误？
<seamt> _myke: 我升级后成1.3了，以前是1.2，难道要降级到1.2才行
<zdc> gnome连个窗口管理器都不如kde
<_myke> seamt: 提交BUG吧
<_myke> seamt: 这是有利于开发的方法
<_myke> seamt: 自己降级对以后没好处
<zdc> happyaron: 我的kde4,很好啊
<seamt> _myke: 好的
<zdc> happyaron: arch
<happyaron> zdc: 太卡了。。。
<hv54> 没感觉
<MaskRay> zdc: gnome 2.x 时代抛弃了 sawfish，不知 metacity 好在哪里了
<_myke> seamt: 而且弄了不巧是你的某种配置问题，那里都是开发人员
<_myke> 现在Ubuntu是Unity?
<happyaron> _myke: sawfish的开发还在继续
<happyaron> MaskRay: sawfish的开发还在继续
<happyaron> _myke: 发错，抱歉
<zdc> MaskRay: 就是那意思，sawfish，应该很好，
<tenzu> happyaron: 叫我干神马？
<seamt> _myke: 嗯，我再配置一下看看是不是我的问题，不是的话我再提交
<happyaron> tenzu: wzssyqa 问你干吗不用官方的
<_myke> seamt: 先提交
<zdc> MaskRay: sawfish,用的语言，你看，都 不用perl了
<MaskRay> happyaron: 比死了强不了多少。找文档只能找到改名前的 sawmill，还有个 wiki，其他就什么都没有了
<_myke> seamt: 先提交BUG等别人问你哪些配置是否是哪些配置的时候
<seamt> _myke: 好的
<tenzu> wzssyqa: happyaron 以前XP下用，连开两天以后感觉挺占内存的
<zdc> MaskRay: 叫么，lisp吧，咱都学不会
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 用mini飞信啊
<happyaron> MaskRay: 但是我真的在两三个月前还和开发者交流过中文翻译的问题
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我去找找，阿里阿多
<happyaron> MaskRay: 而且是他主动找的翻译组
<Echol> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Echol> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.35.6-45.fc14.i686; make sure that the version is being
<Echol> correctly set by --iscurrentdistr
<Echol> 帮我看下这个怎么解决呢
<MaskRay> zdc: sawfish 根据 class 匹配窗口，自动最大化、定位什么的还是挺方便的
<happyaron> MaskRay: http://git.gnome.org/browse/sawfish/log/
<^k^> ⇪ title: sawfish - The Extensible Windowmanager
<edison0354> wzssyqa: cmake指定编译器的时候要完整路径还是直接名字就行了？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不知道
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 哦
<zdc> MaskRay: 就是，metacity好在哪里呢
<_myke> 觉得awesome简直是DE
 * happyaron 让KDE情何以堪
<MaskRay> happyaron: 很好
<caleb-> MaskRay: 当时 sawfish 开发停滞，死了好几年
<caleb-> sawfish 是后来才又继续开发的
<zdc> archlinux的kde挺好的，自动开启3D特效，透明任务栏，好多可设置特效
<caleb-> metacity 没啥大特色，只是方便配合 gnome
<caleb-> metacity 不也被换掉了？
<zdc> metacity能设置程序启动时的大小和位置吗
<zdc> gnome没有正形
<zdc> 不是换这就换那
<caleb-> gnome 对 WM 的依赖比较少
<caleb-> 不少 gnome user 会把 WM 换掉
<zdc> 你看gnome的两个任务栏，占用空间太明显，看着就不舒服
<iGirl> 干掉一个啊
<zdc> 这任务栏，如果是大屏就摆上边，不然就摆下边，两个，为什么
<happyaron> zdc: 自己干掉一个呗
<MaskRay> happyaron: caleb-: 知道它没死，但文档急需提高啊
<happyaron> MaskRay: 等待你去帮忙写，:)
<zdc> happyaron: 不是这问题，琢磨这gnome官家是啥心思
<MaskRay> happyaron: 就猜到你会这么说
<happyaron> MaskRay: :)
<happyaron> zdc: Mac还是上栏下dock呢
<happyaron> zdc: 习惯一个栏可能是因为windows那样给大家弄习惯了
<zdc> 不知道有没有用fvwm作桌面的发行版
<youwinr> 啊哈哈。。。终于看到tenzu的ID了。哈哈
<happyaron> zdc: forxp
<happyaron> zdc: 神做的
<zdc> happyaron: 我的是宽屏，两不好
 * iGirl 有没有那个见过主板问题导致误报cpu温度高导致关机的???????
<iGirl> zdc: linux最大的优点就是自己定制
<happyaron> zdc: ^
<iGirl> 不自己打造没有意思,个人感觉
<hv54> 都是大佬，就俺一个啥都不会，惭愧
<zdc> 好些好软件都没人维护了，比如zhcon
<iGirl> zdc: 目前11.04我这里还可以用的
<zdc> fbterm，安个输入法还这问题，那问题
<zdc> iGirl: 你的amd64？
<iGirl> fbterm我安装输入法也没有成功,嗯
<iGirl> 一直都是64位的
<zdc> iGirl: 32位的当然能用
<zdc> iGirl: 自己设置的吧
<iGirl> zdc: 我的是amd64的
<iGirl> 肯定要改一点啊
<zdc> iGirl: debian系的就是大而杂，比如debian安个scim还安字体?
<iGirl> 那个fbterm-ucimf我就没有成功
<happyaron> zdc: 那是推荐，你可以删
<iGirl> zdc: 你喜欢用那个?
<happyaron> iGirl: 呃，你悲剧，哪里出错了
<iGirl> zdc: 一般是保证安装就可以用的出发点...有的人英文系统没有中文字体的
<zdc> iGirl: zhcon没人维护，就选fbterm,只是没输入法
<_myke> zdc: 可以用ucimf
<happyaron> zdc: ucimf
<iGirl> happyaron: 不记得了,google没有键任何消息,我估计可能是我的11.04的原因
<_myke> iGirl: 你是自己编译fbterm还是debian官方的
<happyaron> iGirl: 那个东西，默认装上是不能用的
<iGirl> zdc: 能用就行了,
<happyaron> iGirl: 要给fbterm设置suid
<iGirl> happyaron: 我知道,我看了官方wiki了,但是我那个出错信息那里都找不到...
<_myke> happyaron: 不是说fbterm要自己编译么？
<happyaron> iGirl: 再弄的时候记一下出啥问题。
<happyaron> _myke: 官方的已经修复问题了。
<iGirl> happyaron:  fbterm要加入video就可以了,但是似乎是那个-   _的问题?那个说fbterm_ucimf找不到,好像是
<happyaron> zhcon到底能有多少用户？
<happyaron> iGirl: fbterm -i fbterm_ucimf
<_myke> happyaron: zhcon已经out了吧
<iGirl> 对,找不到
<happyaron> iGirl: 你看里面的README.Debian
<zdc> 我在flaglinux上一直用zhcon
<happyaron> _myke: 不知道，我也说不好
<zdc> zhcon模式挺好
<yhzm1314> 没有多高要求  zhcon 够用了吧
<iGirl> happyaron: 我还解包啊...等下次折腾再说吧
<happyaron> zdc: flaglinux是啥？
<happyaron> iGirl: :)
<_myke> happyaron: 我觉得zhcon键绑定太多
<zdc> happyaron: 旗子啊，自然是红旗了
<happyaron> 哦。
<iGirl> 我的系统11.04的,估计有不少兼容问题的
<_myke> happyaron: 别人大多数用fbterm的
<happyaron> zdc: 呃，redflag
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110115/166620.html
<happyaron> iGirl: python2.7的问题？
<happyaron> 不晓得了，如果有需要可以问问有没有人愿意接手zhcon
<zdc> happyaron:红旗丢人
<tenzu> roylez_: 投稿人亮了
<happyaron> 。
<zdc> happyaron:红旗丢中国人的人
<roylez_> tenzu: 看就是了
<_myke> zdc: 话说Kylin已经进教材了
<caleb-> _myke: 写成啥？
<iGirl> happyaron: 不是,python没有出问题,就是fbterm 还有也是你打包的amule-dlp-daemon经常会自己退出,还有关机经常不正常...这个可能是kdm的问题
<caleb-> _myke: 自主产权的系统？
<_myke> caleb-: 我们去年教材上面好像有
<happyaron> iGirl: fbterm还有啥问题？
<_myke> caleb-: 我那书是直接over的，没仔细看
<caleb-> 编教材的人该砍头
<b4yourback> openoffice 的文献管理库一点就崩溃，请问如何解决
<iGirl> happyaron: 不就是不能输入中文嘛,使用显示中文就没有问题
<_myke> caleb-: 教材好像是教怎么用Microsoft Windows, Microsoft Office还有什么数据库，Flash什么的
<edison0354> happyaron: 想起来了，指定了编译器以后，原来的头文件就都搜索不到了……
<_myke> caleb-: 哦，还教什么VB。
<zdc> archlinux kde是我见过的最华丽的桌面
<zdc> 也稳定
<happyaron> zdc: opensuse kde呢
<wzssyqa> zdc: 为啥说红旗丢人？
<happyaron> zdc: 其实红旗做了些事情的
<zdc> wzssyqa: redoffice
<wzssyqa> zdc: 此红旗非彼红旗
<happyaron> zdc: 那是俩公司
<happyaron> zdc: 红旗是搞系统的，红旗贰仟是搞redoffice的。
<happyaron> zdc: 不是一个公司
<zdc> 红旗为什么软件那么少，
<zdc> 误解了
<edison0354> happyaron: make的时候搜索头文件的目录在哪里设置呐？
<happyaron> edison0354: $LIBS
<zdc> 那不丢人，不是他们，红旗系统挺好的，就是软件少点
<caleb-> edison0354: 啥软件？
<void1> 一直很期待龙芯可以卖的便宜点
<zdc> 只是有一件事想不明白
<MaskRay> zdc: 红旗用什么包管理器？
<edison0354> caleb-: 没，cygwin瞎折腾呢
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: rpm
<_myke> mipsel只不过做了mips的低端指令吧？
<zdc> 我的机子在新内核上有个usb的问题
<MaskRay> wzssyqa: 自己有仓库？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 那玩意是用命令行的
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: 应该有吧，但是要注册什么的，跟rhel类似
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ？没懂
<wzssyqa> edison0354: gcc -option ss.c
<caleb-> edison0354: cygwin 有 2.x 开发版，POSIX 兼容较好
<_myke> 是叫mipsel吧
<edison0354> caleb-: 额
<_myke> M$是否有POSIX子系统？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 不是在环境变量里？
<caleb-> edison0354: 1.x 很多软件没法用的
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不是，但是一般用make变量
<Kandu> happyaron: make 的搜索好像是 VPATH 變量和 vpath 命令設置的
<edison0354> caleb-: 反正那东西效率巨低
<happyaron> Kandu: 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 为啥不用mingw?
<Kandu> edison0354: vpath %.h 目錄
<_myke> happyaron: 对了，MinGW怎么弄？
<Kandu> edison0354: 這樣的命令就設置 .h 文件在目錄下尋找
<zdc> 同志们有没有人知道fvwm的fixed字体在arch上是哪个软件包啊
<happyaron> _myke: 下载，安装
<edison0354> happyaron: 就是mingw的编译器，然后msys由于网速问题，没装……
<edison0354> Kandu: 哦，thx
<_myke> happyaron: 那个MinGW的下载器简直什么都不能下载
<happyaron> _myke: 问 wzssyqa，我就用它编译过不需要下载东西的。。。
<caleb-> 墙的问题吧
 * edison0354 天杀的学校的网速啊！
<Kandu> edison0354: 這個很詳細 :)   http://www.linuxsir.org/main/doc/gnumake/GNUmake_v3.80-zh_CN_html/make-04.html#_gnu_make_4.5
<^k^> ⇪ title: 第四章 : Makefile的规则
<wzssyqa> _myke: 下载压缩包，解压对地方就可以了
<_myke> happyaron: wzssyqa: 下载速度大概属于 三位数
<MaskRay> Kandu: 那样是 make 搜索 .h 的路径，不是对源文件的
<wzssyqa> 或者使用 -I -L 这种参数
<Kandu> MaskRay: make 搜出來可以用自動變量在編譯用的命令里引用 :)
<happyaron> _myke: xxxB/s ?
 * wzssyqa 不对windows 和mac用户怀疑一丁点的怜悯之心
<_myke> happyaron: Yes, 这已经是最快速度了
<happyaron> _myke: 呃
<MaskRay> Kandu: 那还是直接配置 -I 比较好吧
<edison0354> wzssyqa: mac还好，至少自带个终端用，和Linux差的不是很厉害
<Kandu> MaskRay: make 的搜索和編譯器的搜索是獨立的。但通過自動變量就結合在一起用了，很方便啦
<_myke> wzssyqa: MinGW能构建很多Linux的常见工具么？像bash?
 * wzssyqa 没有本事就不要用那种烂系统
<_myke> edison0354: Windows也带了一个终端的……
<wzssyqa> _myke: mingw自带 bash
<edison0354> _myke: cmd?
<_myke> wzssyqa: 哦，那么zsh?
<_myke> edison0354: powershell
<edison0354> _myke: 那东西没用过，好用？
<nihui> powershell is good!
<_myke> edison0354: 总归我在那里至少能ls, grep之类
<edison0354> nihui: 至少有粘贴快捷键吧？
<wzssyqa> _myke: windows和mac用户可以找人帮忙编译么，花钱
<edison0354> _myke: 哦
<_myke> edison0354: 比没有好多了
<edison0354> _myke: 囧
<void1> gnuwin32 mingw msys gvim
<_myke> edison0354: 我不太用bash编写什么东西的
<_myke> edison0354: 所以……
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我理解你的意思，搜出目录再用 -I ，那还不如直接配置 -I的路径
<_myke> wzssyqa: 明天弄下MinGW
<_myke> wzssyqa: 可能是因为SourceForge的原因
<Kandu> MaskRay: 是啊
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不如直接配置編譯器的搜索路徑
<_myke> MaskRay: 对了，echo "String" | command ==> command <<< "String"
 * CyrusYzGTt 把ee改造得，两弯似蹙非蹙罥烟眉，一双似泣非泣含露目。态生两靥之愁，娇袭一身病。泪光点点，娇喘微微。闲静似娇花照水，行动如弱柳扶风。心较比干多一窍，病如西子胜三分。
<MaskRay> _myke: here string
<edison0354> Kandu: 这里指定的路径仅限于在Makefile文件内容中出现的.h文件。  并不能指定源文件中包含的头文件所在的路径
<_myke> MaskRay: ?
<edison0354> Kandu: 剩下的还得去gcc那边
<MaskRay> edison0354: 是的。make 和编译器是独立的
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 你是背会这一段的还是现找的？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: -I 选项
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 恩，看到了
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 現找的，我looking neting smailing 想起，就找來
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 要是背会的就太牛了
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 現找的，我looking neting smailing talking 想起，就找來
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我只會背《陋室銘》
<Kandu> edison0354: 唔，獨立的嘛。不過你剛剛問的好像是 make 的搜索
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 那个我都基本快不会了
<edison0354> Kandu: 恩，我刚刚知道那个是独立的……
<Kandu> MaskRay: 兩個都配置比較好。因為還得靠 make 來解決依賴關係
<wzssyqa> Kandu: make的搜索最后还是归结到-I 选项
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 還有那天朝國殤曲
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 不懂就好，要不被妳跨省就麻煩了
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<aLinUser> 各位，請教下X org log中出現(EE) intel(0): Non-contiguous GTT entries: (6295552,0x161ffbe000) vs (131072,0x1f820000)是什么意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 引内养性,黄老自然者,谓用大易之道,引之于内,以养心性,即黄老自然
<CyrusYzGTt> 之道也。盖黄老养性,亦不外乎大易之阴阳也。
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: $_$
<CyrusYzGTt> aLinUser§ 額～～我猜是某個core dump
<aLinUser> 我用的是intel GMA945集顯
<aLinUser> 謝謝Cyrus
<CyrusYzGTt> aLinUser§ google GMA945+linux 貌似我曾經聽說過關於這個顯卡的問題
<aLinUser> 是的，我查了半天，發現好多人有這個信息，在我這裏，這個Error信息時不時出現，但奇怪的是不影響使用
<CyrusYzGTt> 混沌者,厥中惟虚,厥外惟无,浩浩荡荡,不可
<CyrusYzGTt> 名也。
<aLinUser> 但每次退出X都看到一個大EE不舒服，所以想把它搞掉
<CyrusYzGTt> aLinUser§ 這個，妳應該問ee
<caleb-> aLinUser: 为毛要退出 X?
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 我要跟妳私聊，講道
<aLinUser> 我用的startx，习慣了關機時先退出X
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 是啊，肯定得設置編譯器的搜索路徑的
<CyrusYzGTt> <^k^> ...不要玩机器人...不然....  不是說，跟bot私聊可以嗎，
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只是跟她說
<RavenChan> ^k^, 喵
<CyrusYzGTt> 太上垂训 感应之篇
<CyrusYzGTt> 日诵一遍 灭罪消愆
<CyrusYzGTt> 受持一月 福禄绵绵
<CyrusYzGTt> 久行不怠 寿命长延
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 祸福无门,惟人自召;善恶之报,如影随形
<wmpotato> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 樓上那位MM,是不是妳平時爲非作歹所以"..."了
<wmpotato> ...
<wmpotato> 我成MM了...
<wmpotato> - -
<CyrusYzGTt> 樓上那位MM,是不是妳無語鬱悶所以"..."了
<CyrusYzGTt> 樓上那位MM,是不是妳感概整形醫院的有違天意所以"我成MM了..."了
<CyrusYzGTt> 樓上那位MM,是不是妳感概天地之大、無奇不有，所以"- -"了
<wmpotato> 来了个疯子...
<CyrusYzGTt> wmpotato§ 正解，瘋子與天才一綫之隔，可惜俺是瘋子了
<wmpotato> CyrusYzGTt: 你的机器人怎么搞的？
<CyrusYzGTt> wmpotato§ 什麼機器人？我可是用戶級別的，又不是編程出身的
<wmpotato> CyrusYzGTt: 不是机器人能回复的这么有个性...
<CyrusYzGTt> wmpotato§ ...看來你要回去學校學造句了
<CyrusYzGTt> wmpotato§ 這叫“回覆八股”，
<CyrusYzGTt> wmpotato§ 都有套路的，跟寫作文一樣，起承轉合
<CyrusYzGTt> wmpotato§ 例子: 不是人類能回复的这么鳥蛋...
<CyrusYzGTt> wmpotato§ 你應該瞭解那個“愛情動作大片”是出自 #ubuntu-cn的，你可以查查log
<xxd> 设定当前对话的主题是什么意思啊
<xxd> topic是什么啊
<xxd> 则呢么弄啊
<xxd> :-!
<jervis> 
<CyrusYzGTt> 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<wmpotato> cd /usr/share/fonts/myfonts/
<wmpotato> ls
<wmpotato> ls
<wmpotato> 不好意思 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 人來瘋？
<wmpotato> 打错窗口了
<Genieliu> Help,I install the kde and remove the gnome,now my ibus can't select input method.
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 是妳出動的時候了， Genieliu 需要妳的，，
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 话说perl取得匹配部分是怎么做的？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: $&
<RavenChan> MaskRay, thx
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 源代码中出现 $` $& $' 之一后，性能可能不行
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 保佑我到那鬼地方后 kms 能用，无线不出问题。。。
<drazet> Genieliu, use the fcitx
<drazet> Genieliu, use fcitx instead of  ibus
<CyrusYzGTt> Genieliu§ yong fcitx ti dai ibus
<Genieliu> drazet: I now use the fcitx but it still doesn't work...
<drazet> Genieliu, install im-switch
<drazet> Genieliu, after installing it,put    im-switch -s fcitx
<drazet> Genieliu, then  logout
<drazet> Genieliu, and login
<Genieliu> drazet:im-switch is already the newest version.
<drazet> Genieliu, im-switch -s fcitx
<drazet> logout and login
<nihui> 好像输入法切换本身需要 gnome
<s_cd> ....怎么用起english了，我还以为我进错频道了
<drazet> kde 不怎么好用
<Genieliu> drazet: sorry,i just close the terminal...can you tell me the command again?
<nihui> kubuntu 是最糟糕的 kde 发行版，没有之一!!!
<drazet> Genieliu, im-switch -s fcitx
<Genieliu> nihui: Maybe I should consider install fedora...
<wmpotato> Genieliu: opensuse和Arch的KDE据说很好
<drazet> 恩 arch的kde好像还行
<nihui> 哈哈, fcitx 作者说的啊
<drazet> 取决于发行版的支持力度
<_myke> 请问vim里面如何插入一个字符？
<drazet> _myke, why not use emcas
<lainme> Genieliu: for now, you can enter "fcitx &" in terminal to start it.
<drazet> emacs
<wmpotato> 我用Ubuntu的KDE时KDE是最不稳定的时候...那个时候对KDE很失望
<wmpotato> _myke: 按i
<_myke> wmpotato: 只要插入一个字符的时候有没有代替i的方法
<_myke> 还有，如何删除到上面一行的最后？
<_myke> drazet: 我的智商用不了emacs
<_myke> wmpotato: 就像R和r的关系
<RavenChan> wmpotato, kde一直不稳定。。。
<Genieliu> I got it,it's the language support's problem
<void1> kde界面真好看，只是我无所谓界面
<RavenChan> _myke, end d k?
<_myke> RavenChan: 删除到上一行的$
<alvin_rxg> d^J
<wmpotato> RavenChan: KDE3.5.10比较稳定
<wmpotato> _myke: 你想不进入insert模式就插入一个字符？这个不知道唉
<Genieliu> 终于好了，看来也不用弄得重装那么麻烦
<_myke> alvin_rxg: d C-J?
<_myke> wmpotato: yes
<alvin_rxg> d^kJ
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, ?
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: ?
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 不行。。
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 什么不行？
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, d^kJ不行。。。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 厄
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<cfy> wzssyqa: 刚才由于btrfs出了问题死掉了...
<wzssyqa> 。。。
<cfy> 失去响应.....
<cfy> 然后我用了busier...
<wmpotato> btrfs文件系统比ext4有什么优点？
<RavenChan> cfy, 為什麼知道是btrfs的问题？
<wmpotato> 很快吗？
<cfy> RavenChan: 因为死的时候有带btrfs字样....
<cfy> RavenChan: 不是btrfs,也和btrfs有关了-
<RavenChan> cfy, 噗
<RavenChan> cfy, 噗哈哈哈哈
<cfy> RavenChan: @
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@
<RavenChan> cfy, 我要重启，呆会儿来帮你= =
<cfy> wmpotato: 多分区
<cfy> RavenChan: ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 我没问题...好了啊
<RavenChan> cfy, 潜在问题= =
<cfy> wmpotato: 有部分的lvm功能
<cfy> wmpotato: 压缩的文件系统
<cfy> wzssyqa: 那我回去离线fsck下
<RavenChan> 当前还是用cfs。。
<drazet> 都睡觉了？
<wmpotato> 编译vim， ./configure时checking --enable-multibyte argument... no 这个是缺少什么包？
<_myke> wmpotato: 你是Debian的话aptitude build-dep vim
<wmpotato> _myke: 这个命令会让我装很多很多东西...
<cfy> wzssyqa: 检查出来没有错误...
<xxd> 我刚开始看命令，这命令太多了
<xxd> :-&
<cfy> 拿纸记录下来...
<cfy> 只记名字即可
<RavenChan> cfy, 你怎么突然消失了。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我去离线检查文件系统去了.结果是没有错误
<RavenChan> cfy, 看看kernel log
<cfy> RavenChan: 在哪里?
<RavenChan> cfy, 就知道什么东西出事了
<RavenChan> cfy, /var/log/kernel.log
<RavenChan> cfy, 你怎么连这都不知道。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 没有这个文件,怎么开起来?
<RavenChan> cfy, 你是gentoo?
<cfy> RavenChan: 是的
<RavenChan> cfy, 怎么会没有。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 就是没有...
 * RavenChan 谁知道gentoo的kernel扔在哪。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: ?,/usr/src/linux
<delvin008> 请问个问题， 我装了ati的显卡驱动，安装成功了，可是为何很卡，移动窗口时还会出现断层？
 * RavenChan 谁知道gentoo的kernel log扔在哪。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 打错了OTL
<cfy> RavenChan: OTL是啥?
<delvin008> 囧
<drazet> delvin008, 你装的什么版本的驱动？我用官方的没这个问题
<RavenChan> cfy, Orz等价物
<NoIE> 各位，
<cfy> RavenChan: o
<NoIE> 我想在网易上注册一个帐号。
<NoIE> 我以前，10年前，有一个帐号，但是现在连用户名代密码都忘了。
<delvin008> 我装的是官方的啊，ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run，我的显卡时ati radeon 4300
<NoIE> 我想注册一个新的。
<NoIE> 但是我试了许多我想要的，都显示已经被占用。
<NoIE> 不过，
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 和其他linux一样
<NoIE> Canoncial 还没有被占用，我可以用吗？
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, cfy说没有
 * drazet 碎觉，碎覚。。。
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 我从来没看过
<MeaCulpa> 问隔壁gentoo-cn
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 您来啦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Y, 在床上呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你在床上玩电脑？
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 床上？怎么上irc的？
<MeaCulpa> ipad
<xxd> 我也在床上
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 鄙视
<MeaCulpa> 我还在床上玩老婆呢
<xxd> 暖和
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 流氓
<xxd> 给我玩玩不？我没有
<MeaCulpa> 不在床上玩得才是流氓
<hunt_O> MeaCulpa: 沙发和地板就不行？
<xxd> 你们谁会黑客啊
<xxd> 用ubuntu能入侵别人电脑吗？
<hunt_O> xxd: 对方电脑是否物理攻击免疫？
<xxd> 我在windows下用远控捉过肉鸡
<xxd> ？？？
<xxd> 什么免疫啊
<xxd> 捉肉鸡
<xxd> 捉肉鸡就行
<xxd> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<MeaCulpa> 沙发不错，地板•••••
<hunt_O> xxd: 给你我的ip，来抓我？
<xxd> ubuntu怎么捉肉鸡啊
<hunt_O> MeaCulpa: 草地？浴缸？
<xxd> --
<xxd> 不会额
<hunt_O> MeaCulpa: 哥有三千多个地点选择
<RavenChan> cfy, 你有syslog么
<xxd> windows下远控是傻瓜式的
<cfy> RavenChan: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/322224/
<cfy> RavenChan: 没有
<xxd> 想在ubuntu下专业点吧
<MeaCulpa> hunt_O: 我还以为你说你有三千老婆
<xxd> 怎么捉肉鸡啊
<xxd> ？
<MeaCulpa> xxd: Linux 比windows傻瓜多了
<xxd> 推荐个工具吧，我命令行看快一半了
<xxd> 什么工具啊
<xxd> 好用吗？
<xxd> 感觉我越来越专业了
<xxd> 什么黑客工具好啊
<hunt_O> 命令行看快一半神马概念？
<xxd> 刚学命令行
<hunt_O> 直接锤子了事...
<xxd> 以前看不懂
<huangg> qqqqq
<MeaCulpa> 无聊的话题
<hunt_O> 最烦工具什么的了...
<xxd> ？？？？
<xxd> 呢么怎么弄啊
<hunt_O> ç ¸
<xxd> 砸什么啊
<hunt_O> 电脑咯
<xxd> ？？？？
<xxd> 砸毛啊，我说黑客
<MeaCulpa> 无聊的话题
<xxd> 想捉个小肉鸡
<xxd> ？？？
<xxd> 怎么无聊啦
<xxd> 我们在讨论技术问题
<hunt_O> 物理攻击都不会，还先学魔法了啊
<xxd> ？？
<xxd> 什么物理攻击，魔法啊
<xxd> 我说黑客
<huangg> xxd: 回你的xp 继续脚本小子吧
<huntxu> 神马黑的白的...
<xxd> ？？？？
<Kandu> cfy: 叫你折騰 :P
<xxd> 什么啊
<cfy> Kandu: 没事,lol
<MeaCulpa> 脚本没用吧，只要是用户不用administrator跑xp
<huntxu> me
<MeaCulpa> 黑客，就是提权的事吧
 * RavenChan huntxu 没IQ
<xxd> ？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 漏洞一个一个试，都是现成的...
<xxd> 怎么试啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 找0day的那些，估计都没空搭理咱
<xxd> 网上没有linux黑客教程啊
<RavenChan> huntxu, 表示0
<huntxu> RavenChan 没rp
<MeaCulpa> 哦，抓权限
<xxd> 哪有ubuntu黑客教程啊，你们在哪学得啊
<xxd> ？？？？？？？？？？？
<RavenChan> huntxu, 表示0day漏洞出现的地方都不再我的编译选项里
<MeaCulpa> xxd这里不是黑客频道
<RavenChan> xxd, 关注下新闻，啥时候出了个0day啥的
<huntxu> RavenChan: 下一个将出现在ext4中
<huntxu> RavenChan: 你躺着也中招
<xxd> 哪有新闻 啊
<cfy> 睡觉
<xxd> 你们都看什么新闻啊
<RavenChan> huntxu, 我承认你的乌鸦嘴功力很强
<huntxu> RavenChan: 或者出现在filesystem
<MeaCulpa> xxd 艳星动态
<xxd> - -
<huntxu> RavenChan: 还有可能是core2,而pentium4不受影响
<xxd> 你们都很专业吗？
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我成熟我骄傲
<xxd> 我好像挺菜哈
<RavenChan> huntxu, 还有可能只有nick是huntxu的出事别人不受影响
 * caleb- 看成「我成熟我傲骄」
<huntxu> RavenChan: 话说咱的cpu时代差距好像和年龄差距差不多了... >.<
 * caleb- 看成「我成熟我傲娇」
 * RavenChan caleb- +1
<huntxu> RavenChan: 不对，cpu的差距都大过年龄差了...
<_myke> huntxu: 下次0day出现在elf support中
<RavenChan> huntxu, 显卡差距更大。。。。
<huntxu> _myke: 那不好玩，全都中招
<RavenChan> huntxu, 对了你现在全是btrfs了？
<huntxu> RavenChan: 天上什么时候掉钱...
<huangg> caleb-: 傲娇是什么
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我是爱测试新玩意，但我不是白痴...
<RavenChan> huntxu, 等你往上面抛一把钱之后
<RavenChan> huntxu, 那你怎么没ext4..
<huntxu> RavenChan: in what universe can btrfs be used
<caleb-> huntxu: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=某科学的超傲娇砲
<huntxu> RavenChan: 所以我改口说core2了啊
<RavenChan> huntxu, = =
<RavenChan> caleb-, 吐槽的病原菌huntxu。。。
<nkadun> hi all
<Kandu> xxd: 黑客？你去把 5 樓的代碼分析一下看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=299139
<^k^> nkadun, 好  23:14 
<nkadun> new comer from forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<xxd> ？
<xxd> 看不懂额
<RavenChan> xxd, 去看shellcoder's handbook= =
<xxd> 额？
<caleb-> social engineering 才是王道
<xxd> 2600net敢进不？
<huntxu> RavenChan: 闲的无聊就把 Classification of finite simple groups 的证明抄一遍！
<xxd> 听说进去就被黑了
<huntxu> RavenChan: botfish的经典语录之一
<RavenChan> huntxu, 去死。。。
<huntxu> 2600.net?
<RavenChan> huntxu, 复印一遍都要好多钱。。。
<xxd> 就是IRC的2600net
<huntxu> join #2600net?
<huntxu> xxd: 你进去试试
<xxd> 不敢
<xxd> 我怕他们黑我
<xxd> 先多少学点再说
<huntxu> RavenChan: incq是ic的加强版？
<xxd> 我要努力学
<huntxu> RavenChan: incq是inc的加强版？
<RavenChan> huntxu, 是什么。。
<RavenChan> huntxu, 哦。。
<RavenChan> huntxu, 可能吧= =
<RavenChan> huntxu, 你试试
<huntxu> RavenChan: ...
<happyaron> 拜神，拜主席，拜主席下划线，拜大写风扇
<roylez_> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> :)
<ofan> 躺着都能中枪..
<nkadun> 这都什么啊...
<ofan> 没啥，午夜茶话时间..
<happyaron> ofan: :D
<nkadun> ubuntu 10.04 删除OpenOffice之后自动装Abiword???
<nkadun> 这是神马情况？
<nkadun> 我不想装任何的办公软件
<nkadun> 咋办啊？
<happyaron> 删abiword
<nkadun> 删了之后发现OpenOffice lib还在
<happyaron> 再删
<nkadun> openoffice-common
<nkadun> 再删就是ubuntu-desktop了
<happyaron> nkadun: ubuntu-desktop随便删
<happyaron> nkadun: 那个包啥内容都没有。
<nkadun> 然后我就只能console了
<nkadun> ？
<happyaron> nkadun: 那个包啥都没有
<nkadun> 哦～～～
<nkadun> 我一直没敢删
<happyaron> nkadun: 就是方便人选择一组包而设立的。
<happyaron> :)
<nkadun> thx
<nkadun> 那我删除ubuntu-desktop之后是不是就可以在新立得里删除“可自动卸载“的东东了？
<happyaron> y
<nkadun> 如果ubuntu-desktop包包含重要的东西，导致我没法进x，我回来打你：）
<happyaron> :)
<nkadun> 我可要开始了啊
<nkadun> last chance
<happyaron> nkadun: 开始吧
<RavenChan> happyaron, ubuntu-desktop是个虚包是吧。。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 正解
<happyaron> metapackage
<nkadun> good，删除之后没啥情况～～～
<nkadun> 再去删OO
<cfy>       ChallengeResponseAuthentication no
<cfy>       PasswordAuthentication no
<cfy> 这两个参数啥关系?
<cfy> PasswordAuthentication在我这里没效果...
<nkadun> apt-get purge openoffice.org-*可以否？
<nkadun> the guy who may be beat?
<nkadun> 那个可能要挨打的孩子呢？
<nkadun> happyaron
<nkadun> 呼叫happyaron
<happyaron> nkadun: ?
<_myke> nkadun: aptitude purge openofice*
<nkadun> ok
<nkadun> thx a lot
<nkadun> 今晚终于找到组织了
<_myke> Kandu: if a * b < c then c := a * b;
<cfy> c=a*b if a*b<c
<cfy> c=a*b if a*b<c;
<Kandu> cfy: 啦啦，剛完成每日200代碼量，nds 去也
<Kandu> _myke: 唔
<cfy> Kandu: 200行?
<cfy> Kandu:       ChallengeResponseAuthentication这个sshd_config的你知道么?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，最少要求了。因為今天都在弄描述符，太多bit，所以剛達到要求。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦?
<cfy> bit?
<nkadun> ttf-opensymbol删除之后在网页中还能显示那些字符吗？
<nkadun> 介绍里是used by openoffice
<_myke> Kandu: 如果tmp := a*b; if tmp < c then c := tmp;
<_myke> Kandu: 反而慢
<Kandu> cfy: 描述符裡面很多 item 都是位，然後一個 4字節的地址，會被拆成低3字節，高_低 4bit 這樣亂七八糟的，
<_myke> Kandu: 以前书上都是后面那种，说什么快，今天发现是错的
<Kandu> cfy: intel 干的好事兒
<cfy> Kandu: 还是不明白....先睡了XD
<cfy> _myke: 可能编译器有优化的缘故.你多写反到没识别出来?
<_myke> Kandu: 什么时候申请一个变量比较好？
<_myke> cfy: 标准环境是-O1
<cfy> _myke: C里面应该是多次求引用的时候
<cfy> _myke: 一般是耗时大的缓存起来
<Kandu> _myke: 呃，這沒關係
<Kandu> _myke: 全看編譯器
<cfy> pause的反义是unpause啊...
<cfy> 睡觉...
<_myke> Kandu: fpc 2.4.0
<Kandu> _myke: 我去編譯個瞧瞧 ==
<Kandu> _myke: 呃，我是 svn 里的 2.4.3
<Kandu> _myke: 你是用什麼 target 的？
<Kandu> _myke: i386-linux ?
<nkadun> Compiz能删除吗？如果我永远也不想开3D之类的东东
<happyaron> nkadun: 最好别
<RavenChan> happyaron, y？
<nkadun> 看到了，会影响gnome-session
<happyaron> nkadun: :)
<happyaron> RavenChan: ?
<happyaron> RavenChan: 否则可能要手工改脚本来启动metacity --replace
<RavenChan> happyaron, 这样。。。。
<nkadun> 对某一个人说话用什么参数。这里
<RavenChan> nkadun, /msg
<happyaron> RavenChan: 硬件不支持的话自动会禁用compiz，删不删无所谓
<happyaron> RavenChan: 那是私了。。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 他要打名字这个
<nkadun> 对
<nkadun> how to proceed?
<Kandu> _myke: 剛看過出來的反匯編了。兩個一樣的
<Kandu> _myke: 兩種寫法都是5次內存存取和1次跳轉
<Kandu> _myke: 不開優化的情況下，兩種沒區別
<nkadun> @happyaron fdsafdsa
<nkadun> #happyaron test
<happyaron> nkadun: 打名字的前几个字母，然后按tab键
<nkadun> 唉，我把这事儿给忘了...
<nkadun> 强大
<nkadun> happyaron: test
<_myke> Kandu: -O1下
<_myke> Kandu: 我刚才看过汇编
<happyaron> nkadun: okay
<_myke> Kandu: 如果是a * b > c then c := a * b
<_myke> Kandu: 会a * b运算出来之后%eax直接进入c
<_myke> Kandu: 第二种会经过中间变量tmp
<_myke> Kandu: 我fpc -al
<Kandu> _myke: 開了 O1 結果沒區別
<_myke> Kandu: 刚才一种过了，另一种没过
<Kandu> _myke: 單獨比沒意義的，因為肯定要從內存先讀取，算好，然後再存入。放在長一點的有上下文的，才好比
<Kandu> _myke: 不然，寄存器優化體現不出來了
<Kandu> _myke: 開了 O1 fpc 也不會窺孔優化。 c:= a*b 這個上面已經算好的 a*b 也沒窺孔掉
<chenliang> :-D
<chenliang> 第一次进入IRC，新鲜事物
<nkadun> 都睡了?
<nkadun> :-)
<nkadun> 终于来人了
<nkadun> 好无聊啊
<nkadun> 晚安各位～～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 你的asus上网本键盘好用么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 巧克力键盘吧？
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 上班感觉如何?
<Fivesheep> 比irc上瞎扯轻松不..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 操
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 别提了
<Fivesheep> 为啥
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 干坐了一上午
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 我的账户没开通
<Fivesheep> 第一次嘛.. 是生疏点的咯
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 直接吃饭去了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 不是我的问题
<Fivesheep> 对方还没全身心准备好接纳你的插入
<gebjgd> ......
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 路上时间太长了
<Fivesheep> 多远?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 1个多小时的车程
<Fivesheep> 那没多远...
<Fivesheep> 自己开车?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 来回就是快3个小时阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 火车
<Fivesheep> 那搬过去住算了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 坐在那里没事情阿。是阿。正在找
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 先买个上网本子打发时间了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 受不了了
<Fivesheep> 上网本... 等公司配阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 公司不会给你配上网本那样的小东西的。。。。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 而且一开始我不需要出差
<^k^>  06:09
<cfy> 大家早上好,lol
<cfy> 永远的痛么...
<cfy> perl:Too Slow For Number Crunching
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-18
<erdosjiang> 各位早！
<plugandplay> 我必须更认真工作。。。
<cfy> .
<plugandplay> cfy, you know i am french
<cfy> plugandplay: ?,no,i don't know that
<plugandplay> 我是法国人。
<cfy> 哦.
<cfy> ee不在啊,刚好ee有个法语问题
<plugandplay> i am a noob in chinese ; i don't understand :(
<plugandplay> cfy, ee means ?
<cfy> plugandplay: 这里有个人,前几天有个法语的问题.貌似是什么地方弹出了一个法语的提示.
<cfy> plugandplay: 昵称.eexpress的简称
<cfy> plugandplay: 人名
<plugandplay> so hard ^^
<cfy> :)
<plugandplay> i need print and stick basic chinese words on my walls
<plugandplay> to be more efficient in understanding
<cfy> 呵呵
<plugandplay> :)
<plugandplay> your langage can help me to train my brain memory ^^
<cfy> don't you need to go back work?
<plugandplay> no i go to bed
<plugandplay> i work at home cfy
<cfy> plugandplay: oh,i know
<plugandplay> cfy, how to say : "good night" in Chinese ?
<cfy> plugandplay: 晚安
<plugandplay> ok google has truth
<plugandplay> :)
<cfy> hehe
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 你那个法语问题解决没有?
<iFvwm> hello
<^k^> iFvwm, 好  09:05 
<cfy> iFvwm: plugandplay是法国人
<iFvwm> o..
<iFvwm> 可不记得一个单词啊
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> risque de vigxxxx
<iFvwm> 多记得一个了
<iFvwm> 咋这名字的法国人？
<plugandplay> 晚安人人
<iFvwm> 拉，我还准备查下的
<iFvwm> bonjour
<xxd> ?
<uPad> 这个webQQ 比pidgin 还强大一点，也不错
<uPad> 谁有他的源代码，学习学习阿？
<iFvwm> uPad: 外星人？
<iFvwm> lerosua: 你来了
<uPad> 你们有什么长相靓丽一点的站，秀一个看看。让我学习学习。
<uPad> iFvwm: 本地人
<uPad> 偶做的网站像 google 一样，10多年也没有什么新花样。需要打扮打扮了。呵呵
<uPad> 感觉花炮的网站，寿命都不长。
<uPad> 还是简单的好。
<uPad> 敬请PK
<xxd> 你网址是什么 啊
<xxd> uPad:你网址是什么啊
<xxd> 我看看
<uPad> 微软.com
<xxd> - -
<xxd> 什么啊
<uPad> 类似的。不是 microsoft.com
<xxd> 给我看啊可能
<xxd> 网址啊
<uPad> 那岂不是泄漏隐私
<xxd> - -
<xxd> 我给你增加访问量，笨蛋
<uPad> 没有关系。我现在还忙呢。一年5亿IP
<xxd> 真的？
<xxd> 我也在学做网站
<xxd> 指点下哦
<uPad> 哦。吹了。不是5亿。
<xxd> 我打算用ubuntu
<xxd> 想先学shell命令，然后html，然后php+mysql
<xxd> 这样好不？
<xxd> javascrip要学不
<xxd> ？
<xxd> 人哪
<uPad> xxd: html + php + mysql + js 是挺好的
<xxd> 哦
<xxd> 哦
<xxd> 用ubuntu？
<xxd> scc学不？
<xxd> css？
<uPad> html + css + php + mysql + js
<uPad> html 最值钱 。
<xxd> javascrip学不？
<uPad> 花一点就会用到 js
<xxd> ？
<uPad> js 是客户机上用的，主机上用则  php
<xxd> js？
<xxd> jsp？
<uPad> js = javascript
<xxd> - -
<xxd> 好的
<xxd> 我先学命令
<xxd> 命令不用学的很深哈
<uPad> 那个 jquery 好像挺好。但我还是没有入门。
<xxd> 哦
<uPad> 现在 ubuntu 也不需要几个命令就能使用。比 xp 还 GUI
<uPad> ubuntu 真好
<xxd> 哦
<xxd> 我用ubutnu主要是感觉安全
<uPad> webQQ 有没有 open php+jquery code 让俺学习学习 :D
<xxd> ？
<xxd> webqq不好
<uPad> xxd: 我总觉得 iFvwm 能够登入你的 ubuntu o ?
<xxd>  iFvwm是深恶魔
<xxd> 什么
<uPad> 是程序，一定有bug
<xxd> ？
<jiero> what?
<xxd> 加个防火墙？
<uPad> xxd: 是阿。遇到他几年了，我头上好像还鸡毛耸立，踢不掉。
<xxd> 哦
<xxd> 怎么弄啊
<xxd> 什么程序啊
<uPad> xxd: 我原来闭上眼睛看自己是光光的头，自从遇到EE 头山老是有毛。。
<xxd> 什么啊
<xxd> 不懂额
<xxd> EE是什么啊
<Ler> ee是大神吧
<jiero> xxd: ee is god
<uPad> 印地安人
<Ler> >:o
<xxd> - -
<xxd> 我昨天才知道IRC的，听到好多新名词，长见识喽，吼吼
<uPad> 头发象征烦恼，还是光头的好。
<xxd> 多泡泡这个
<xxd> 去他的qq，飞信，人人
<Kandu> xxd: 初中生？
<xxd> - -我大三了，偶学计算机的
<xxd> 笑话啦
<uPad> xxd: 不会了。
<xxd> 惭愧，到现在计算机连皮毛不通
<xxd> 愁找工作啊
<iFvwm> uPad: 你丫丫的谁啊
<uPad> 精髓通了就好。管她皮毛不皮毛
<xxd> 好
<iFvwm> 别乱说话
<xxd> ？
<uPad> 我好怕 iFvwm
<xxd> 啊？iFvwm是个人啊
<uPad> 是人才可怕呢。
<pityonline> uPad: 怕他干啥？
<uPad> 头上毛拔不掉阿。讨厌不讨厌，你 说
<pityonline> uPad: 不明白，不清楚
<uPad> pityonline: 最近有什么学头的，共享一下，最近想学习了
<uPad> 大家都在忙什么阿？快过年的。祝福新春吉祥吧。
<uPad> iFvwm: 你也一样阿。
<FrankLv> aptitude 安装软件时 很多软件后面的 {a} 是什么意思 The following NEW packages will be installed:  expect tcl8.5{a}
<iFvwm> 依赖附加的包
<iFvwm> 下雪了。
<iFvwm> 狗看到下雪，一般会高兴的。
<MeaCulpa> http://www.dfdaily.com/html/33/2011/1/18/560044.shtml
<Ler> 狗看到下雪，应该会兴奋
<roylez> 今天163好慢
<iFvwm> 狗是地挛心，喜欢冷？
<iFvwm> roylez: 不慢啊。有1.3M
<Ler> 那你咋说他高兴呢
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<roylez> iFvwm: 难怪我这边这么慢，不到20k，原来都被神用了
<iFvwm> 通常是高兴啊
<iFvwm> 已下载 63.6MB，耗时 52秒 (1,218kB/s)
<iFvwm> 你说慢。我才开始测试的
<iFvwm> 居然at会升级？？？
<iFvwm> at还有改进？
<iIlL10oO> at已经完美了
<xxd> 你们下什么 a
<xxd> at是什么啊
<xxd> ？？？？
<_myke> xxd: 你昨天不是想黑别人么?
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 你的要求太低了。完美是不可能的。
<xxd> 恩
<xxd> 怎么黑啊
<FrankLv> iFvwm: thx
<iFvwm> 拍照。用mypaint打开。选涂鸦的笔，涂黑。 _myke
<_myke> xxd: 你黑了别人不就知道at是什么了咯，:)
<xxd> - -
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/jD166.jpg
 * tenzu 主席万岁～～！
 * tenzu 拜神拜各路大仙
<iFvwm> 难道疼猪中奖了
<_myke> 请问Linux能控制远程Windows机器吗?
<_myke> 类似ssh的
<iFvwm> win喜欢vnc控制。
<_myke> iFvwm: 对对方有什么要求？可以是对方局域网内部的机器么？
<_myke> iFvwm: vnc是否是加密连接
<xxd> tenzu：我就是0大仙0
<iFvwm> 不知道。自己搜索。我基本用不到vnc。
<iFvwm> xxd: 仙姑？
<xxd> ？
<tenzu> xxd: 见过，新ID
<roylez> _myke: MeaCulpa 可能知道
<xxd> 什么是ID？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 神看上他/她/它了？
<Kandu> _myke: 今天凌晨，你突然下線了
<_myke> Kandu: 你不睡觉的啊
<xxd> 我要看命令啦，都10点半了
<Kandu> _myke: 睡覺的
<iFvwm> tenzu: 去看帖子，就知道了
<_myke> Kandu: 凌晨应该睡觉了吧，昨天我一个程序debug不出来才搞到这么晚的。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 给个传送门
<iFvwm> roylez:  http://imagebin.org/133147
<iFvwm> 最近的。不知道。 tenzu
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :P
<MeaCulpa> _myke: windows有telnet, 也可以装shs
<MeaCulpa> s/shs/ssh
<MeaCulpa> vnc比较妖...
<MeaCulpa> 奇怪的是windows自带的telnetd灰常灰常慢
 * MeaCulpa 嫌自己的windows cmd不好看，硬开了个sshd, 用putty自己连自己
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 用 rdesktop
<iIlL10oO> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/vim-color-scheme-test.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 找一套喜爱的 Vim 配色方案 — LinuxTOY
<MeaCulpa> 找到一个所有代码都能看得清的即可
<iIlL10oO> 我喜欢黑色背景
<MeaCulpa> 怎么能有背景...
<MeaCulpa> 必须透明
<_myke> iIlL10oO: cli下的？
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: at已经完美
<iIlL10oO> _myke: cli + ssh
<MeaCulpa> 否则哥那些桌面图片咋看
<_myke> iIlL10oO: 最好不让别人装任何东西
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 别人不知道密码
<_myke> iIlL10oO: ?
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: at 完美不?
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 没密码怎么装东西?
<_myke> MeaCulpa: Windows下能不能控制桌面环境？
<iIlL10oO> http://vimcolorschemetest.googlecode.com/svn/colors/soruby.vim
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 让他装sshd?
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 说实话我都没用过sshd
<MeaCulpa> _myke: rdesktop和vnc-server都是desktop啊
<MeaCulpa> windows自带telnetd,可能要安装盘
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 他是XP, 没有VNC-server的对吗？
<MeaCulpa> sshd只有第三方的了，比如www.winSSHD.com
<MeaCulpa> _myke: XP可以装vnc server吧
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 如果我ssh到他，然后显示什么？我只ssh过Linux Servers, 对Windows不知道
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天有个人没来，work from home --- "because of the heavy snow"
<MeaCulpa> _myke: windows的sshd当然会spawn一个cmd.exe
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 张江雪不大
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是那个人觉得雪很大好不好，这是个天才阿
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 就是说没办法启动GUI程序？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> _myke: 你要咋的？ 不是有vnc和rdesktop么
<_myke> MeaCulpa: rdesktop是要对方也安装吗？还是只是安装sshd?
<cfy> 嘉兴下雪啦...
<iFvwm> cfy: 我这也是。
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 你白说了。他是要学黑别人。跟你说的不搭界。
<iFvwm> cfy: 4天下雪。预报是。那就爽了。
<_myke> iFvwm: 谁说黑别人啊。。。。。。
<XwinX> _myke: rdesktop 是登录windows机器用的
<_myke> XwinX: 对方是XP，需要对方装什么东西？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 据说你要来帝都？
<XwinX> _myke: 3389端口打开
<_myke> XwinX: 就是要他安装SSHD?
<XwinX> _myke: 不要
<_myke> XwinX: 那么怎么打开端口？
<XwinX> _myke: 不过在xp上，只能有一个用户登录
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 最近这种需求咋那么多
<iFvwm> XwinX: 过年后，可能
<iFvwm> 准备好吃住一条龙
<XwinX> iFvwm: 哦，来指导工作？
<iFvwm> 吃喝xx而已
<XwinX> iFvwm: 哦，那你带 jyf1987 去 ooxx
<XwinX> iFvwm: 让他长点见识
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: win8要来了，盗版用户紧张了。都想报复下。
<iFvwm> XwinX: 。那地头，我不熟悉。你带路
<XwinX> iFvwm: 我老婆在，不方便嘛
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 就是说我让它装好sshd, 我就可以rdesktop?
<iFvwm> 。。哦。忘记这了
<iFvwm> 那找斗篷带
<XwinX> iFvwm: 嗯，有理
<iFvwm> 斗篷正好有空
<XwinX> _myke: 你有用windows机器登录另一台windows机器吗？
<_myke> XwinX: 没有
<cfy> iFvwm: 下雪就不用上班咯?
<XwinX> _myke: 没做过？
<iFvwm> cfy: 怎么会。
<cfy> iFvwm: 那怎么爽....车都开不了...
<_myke> XwinX: 恩
<cfy> 一到白天,铁通就慢的...
<iFvwm> 这倒是。满街的爬虫。气死我了。
<_myke> XwinX: 听iFvwm胡扯，什么黑，昨天有人说要黑，怎么今天扯我头上了……
<cfy> iFvwm: 用squashfs不?
<XwinX> _myke: xp 本身就带一个远程桌面
<XwinX> _myke: rdesktop就是登录 xp 的远程桌面
<iFvwm> 不记得是啥了。 cfy
<iFvwm> 看着熟悉
<cfy> iFvwm: 一个文件系统啊,用作存档和livecd啥的.
<cfy> iFvwm: 只读的.
<cfy> iFvwm: 带压缩.
<iFvwm> 额。作cd的。那不用
<_myke> XwinX: 那个是一个守护进程？我网上查一下看看
<jyf1987> XwinX: 有得请客我当然去
<XwinX> _myke: windows的服务嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是...是cd有用它来作为root,一个iso的文件,然后挂在作为root嘛
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 吃饭是斗篷定桌子了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 主要带压缩,我想用它在ext4上,备份数据...不过用起来不爽的...
<XwinX> cfy: 什么东西？
<cfy> XwinX: squashfs
<iFvwm> cfy: 就是论坛老搞的那些嘛。我不需要。
<iFvwm> 搞iso。改配置。折腾
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是.....是livecd有用到....
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你不是要请我玩小姐么
<cfy> iFvwm: 主要是存档用的文件系统
<iFvwm> @@就是一样
<XwinX> cfy: 哦，用来做cd
 * cfy 晕,刚才ipod touch卡死了...
<cfy> XwinX: 怎么都这么想....
<XwinX> cfy: 那还用这个玩意做啥
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 请，只是你个小白。小姐费用，都是自己出的。这是规矩。
<XwinX> cfy: 慢得要死
<XwinX> cfy: 压缩率到是很高
<cfy> XwinX: 就生成慢啊.....读取很快的.
<XwinX> cfy: 嗯
<iFvwm> 啥都可出，就这不能出的。 jyf1987
<cfy> XwinX: 恩,支持gzip和lzma,不过lzma的不能挂载,只能unsquashfs
<XwinX> cfy: 一个200M的，抽2根烟才能做完
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 胡扯 你直接给我钱就行了
<iFvwm> ..
<jyf1987> cfy: 支持gzip??
<cfy> XwinX: 你那太慢了吧.....我几十G都做的...
<iFvwm> 你这下头脑蛮灵活嘛。
<cfy> jyf1987: squashfs默认就是用gzip压缩
<iFvwm> cfy: 你作了干嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 厄,我把opera关了...白天根本上不了网....
<iFvwm> 咋老折腾fs
<jyf1987> cfy: 有支持bzip2的么
<iFvwm> 没网？
<cfy> iFvwm: 数据存储和备份啊....
<XwinX> cfy: 好像是可以的
<cfy> iFvwm: 有,破铁通....
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> XwinX:  哦?我没挂成功....我一开始还不知道...都是lzma...
<_myke> XwinX: 好的，我知道了，就是还要让对方退出登陆是吧？
<cfy> jyf1987: 貌似不行.只有gzip,lzma,lro
<XwinX> _myke: 会把对方踢出桌面的
<_myke> cfy: btrfs是zlib吧？
<XwinX> _myke: 服务器版本没问题
<cfy> _myke: 嗯,目前是
<_myke> cfy: 怎么开始gz, lzma了？
<cfy> _myke: 在说squashfs啊
<jyf1987> 有bzip2就好了 可以做个专门害人的包
<cfy> 害人的?
<jyf1987> 是的 许多小发行版都是用 squashfs来做软件包的
<cfy> 厄....大文件,然后压缩率很高么...
<jyf1987> 对
<jyf1987> 是挂在内存上的 所以瞬间就咔嚓了
<cfy> squasfs压缩好啊,速度又快.
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> jyf1987: 然后就要骂你了.lol
<iFvwm> 还带自动执行？
<jyf1987> cfy: 恶意程序制造者还怕骂？
<iFvwm> 只是挂载嘛
<cfy> jyf1987: 好吧......
<cfy> okay ext4+squashfs
<cfy> 备份数据去
<jyf1987> 挂要先解压哈
<cfy> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  14G Jan 17 00:04 books.squashfs
<cfy> XwinX抽烟速度太快了.....
<XwinX> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  19G Jan 11 09:08 music0.squashfs
<XwinX> ..
<iFvwm> nnnnnnnnnnnnd X居然到c-a-f4了。
<iFvwm> 吓我一跳
<cfy> ?ee在说啥?
<iFvwm> 你说呢
<cfy> 不知道....
<iFvwm> ctrl-alt-f4
<cfy> 哦....
<cfy> squashfs不能增量备份.这样不好....
<cfy> btrfs如果能稳定到作为数据分区就好咯
<iFvwm> 没备份需求的，围观你。
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 250G硬盘,一个logical的分区16G,一个primary,lvm
<user8888> hi,everybody
<cfy> user8888: hi
<user8888> 请教一个指针的问题，我发现我迷惑了
<cfy> 说,这里有人会的,XD
<user8888> char [10][10]，这样的一个数组，为什么传入到func(char **),这样一个函数中
<cfy> 阿.
<cfy> char **是指向指针的指针
<user8888> 直接用func(grp),编译说报错，是什么原因
<cfy> 而char [10][10]应该是char [10] * 吧
<user8888> 是啊，但是我感觉char grp[10][10]这里，grp不是就是char **类型的吗
<cfy> 一个指针,指向另一个指针,而那个指针是指向具有个char的指针
<cfy> 反正不一样....
<user8888> cfy: 恩，好像有点道理
<cfy> user8888: 类型是不一样的.
<user8888> 我再编译下看看
<cfy> user8888: 不要编译了.虽然我可能理解不好,不过这两样东西肯定是不一样的.
<_myke> 是C还是C++
<cfy> char [10] * ,和char * *
<user8888> _myke: C
<user8888> 好像的确我理解有些问题了
<_myke> 数组变量名在C中是指针常量
<cfy> _myke: 两个类型就不一样吧
<cfy> user8888: 多维的东西有点麻烦我觉得
<_myke> cfy: C99好像ucast强制转化的吧?
<cfy> Kandu: 在不?
<cfy> _myke: 不知道.知道也忘了XD
<_myke> cfy: C++是强类型的
<_myke> cfy: 我查下C Primer Plus
<user8888> _myke: 强制转换就出现错误，我也挺奇怪的
<user8888> 我原先也是用强制转换的
<_myke> user8888: -std=c99
<cfy> user8888: 不一样的东西.你再理解.
<cfy> 多维数组和,指向指针的指针是不一样的.
<user8888> cfy: 恩，似乎有差别
<cfy> 多维数组有点像
<user8888> cfy:  刚重新弄了一下，改成char *grp[10]
<user8888> 似乎就可以了
<cfy> a[3][2]有点像*((int *)(0xaeuaoe+3)+2)
<user8888> 的确，我在理解上面还是有问题
<cfy> user8888: 语法有点问题.不过大体这个意思,我好久没写了.
<cfy> a[3][2]有点像*((int *)a+3*10+2)
<cfy> 如果是10一个一维的话
<user8888> cfy: 你这种表述挺学院派的
<cfy> user8888: 呵呵.那你怎么表述的?
<_myke> cfy: 恩，结构不同
<cfy> 100GiB,备份分区
<cfy> 我还是想跑btrfs
<_myke> cfy: 我现在/home都在btrfs上
<cfy> _myke: 我整个root都在:)
<_myke> cfy: 我不敢，万一启动不起来了就……
<cfy> _myke: 我有两个系统,另一个救援就可以了
<cfy> _myke: 主要我没多的U盘和光驱...
<cfy> 貌似问题也不大...
<cfy> _myke: 我听说,即使上了logical,分区数量也有限制的?
<cfy> 有多少?
<cfy> 算了.我试试....破网络....大不开网页的...
<user8888> cfy: 其实我感觉char grp[10][10]和char *grp[10]差别不是很大，如果强制转换的话，应该也可以用
<user8888> 当然我也不确定
<user8888> 只是为什么编译错误，运行错误，比较奇怪
<XwinX> user8888: grp[10][10] 可以转成 *grp[10]?
<cfy> user8888: @_@,char grp[10][10]和char * grp[10]一样的吧....
<cfy> user8888: 和char ** grp才不一样吧
<XwinX> user8888: 如果写函数参数的话，应该是 grp[][10]吧
<cfy> 多维第一维不是都是无所谓长度的吧
<cfy> XwinX: 难道不一样的?char *a[10]和char a[10][10]?
<user8888> 哈，但是，编译的是，char *grp[10]作为 func(char **)的参数，编译就没有问题
<XwinX> cfy: 不一样
<user8888> 而char grp[10][10]作为参数就不行
<XwinX> user8888: grp[10][10]内存限制大
<cfy> XwinX: 我再想想
<ofan> （char**)grp
<XwinX> user8888: 用 grp[][10]
<user8888> XwinX: 恩，好像这样的意思
<user8888> XwinX: grp[][10]也许可以，我试一试
<user8888>  ofan：强制转换编译可以通过，但是运行通不过，比较奇怪
<ofan> user8888: 那你代码有问题，越界了
<cfy> 分了11个分区
<cfy> 让btrfs多device吧XD
<user8888> launchinng
<cfy> 真麻烦....还是perl好,XD
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/132583.htm
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> Kandu: 没事了.刚才在讨论C的指针
<roylez> cfy: .
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，記住指針和數組完全是兩回事兒，然後記住數組的變態語法就ok Le
<jyf1987> Kandu: 为何是两回事？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，你沒學過 c 吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 略懂
<jyf1987> 数组名不就是个指针么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 數組，符號表中的值指向一個地址，這個地址就是目標數據的地址。指針，符號表中的值指向一個地址，這個地址指向的值是個指針，這個值再指向的數據才是目標數據。
<jyf1987> 符号表是运行时候的概念么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 只是在“同一個 c 語言文件中” 你已聲明為數組的，不管你用數組還是指針來操作它，編譯器會幫你全換成數組。聲明為指針的，編譯器也會幫你。所以造成新手認為數組和指針是一回事兒
<Kandu> jyf1987: 會影響到運行時
<jyf1987> 就是说 运行时还是有符号表 可以知道你用了什么变量名了？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 數組是直接指向，指針是間接指向，不一樣的
<jyf1987> 我还一位link以后就没了呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 推薦你一本好書《c專家編程》
<jyf1987> Kandu: 看过 在车上看完的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 呃，你沒仔細看。。
<jyf1987> 这个当然 别说技术书 就是 《枪炮病菌与钢铁》我读了三遍每次都有收获呢
<jyf1987> 关键是圣经上没说指针和数组的区别吧
<nkadun> 圣经...
<jyf1987> c语言的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，c 語言，折騰人。用 pascal 多好
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我是流行吃饭
<ofan> pascal用的还多么
<ofan> delphi貌似都不行了
<Kandu> ofan: 我打算有空時就去推廣推廣 :)
<ofan> Kandu: 怎么推广？
<_myke> Kandu: pascal语法检查比C严格是吧?
<Kandu> ofan: 先多做做文檔翻譯
<jyf1987> Kandu: 本来大家都差不多的 而且pascal还有点优势 但关键是现在这么多人用c了以后 可供学习的代码也多了
 * Kandu af(irc)
<ofan> Kandu: delphi的vcl库多牛拜.. 可惜被m$打压了
<_myke> Kandu: 现在pascal标准化是不是基本上就是FreePascal?
<jyf1987> Kandu: 现在pascal跟c比有啥优势？ 还是只是你个人爱好？
<ofan> jyf1987: 编译很快吧，至少在delphi里是超快
<jyf1987> ofan: 这是编译器实现而已
<ofan> jyf1987: c++估计不会有那么快的
<ofan> 运行速度也很不错.
<_myke> 至少fp规定的:ts=2很不爽
<_myke> 至少pas规定的:ts=2很不爽(Borland)
<NoIE> http://tech.xinmin.cn/3c/2011/01/18/8941620.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 英国官方启动98英镑Linux电脑计划_3C_新民网
<jyf1987> ofan: 谁用c++
<jyf1987> Kandu: 人呢
<user8888> 我记得C专家编程里面还是C语言里面说到，数组会被转换为指针来操作的
<ofan> jyf1987: me..
<cfy> jyf1987: 他 away from irc
<_myke> user8888: **很复杂
<NoIE> user8888: 是的。
<ofan> user8888: 做函数参数的时候全部按指针处理.
<_myke> ofan: 他刚才说的是int func(char **arr); //prototype
<cfy> 还不如自己模拟呢
<cfy> a(xxx*low+col)
<_myke> ofan: 不能用char _arr[10][10]; func(_arr)调用
<cfy> *(a+xxx*low+col)
<sheshark> l
<cfy> ofan: 看生活大爆炸的吧
<cfy> ofan: 出到几了?
<ofan> cfy: 貌似13了，verycd上的
<cfy> 我用btrfs作为数据分区
<cfy> 哈哈
<iIlL10oO> 新加坡定制 Touch2 HTC T3333智能手机 GPS WIFI WM/安卓系统   http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3413872714&ali_refid=a3_419149_1006:1102437507:7::cfff80b4a349a4704c8be1d28a56c1f2&ali_trackid=1_cfff80b4a349a4704c8be1d28a56c1f2
<cfy> 相信kernel.....
<cfy> ofan: okay,我去下来看
<jyf1987> cfy: 那你说 pascal有什么优势么？ 编出来的程序小点还是 机器码效率高
<jyf1987> 不过这些貌似都是编译器实现问题
<cfy> jyf1987: C的很多问题,pascal都没有.
<cfy> jyf1987: free pascal编译器很nb
<cfy> jyf1987: 就是说pascal可以代替C了现在.不过人少....
<jyf1987> cfy: 举例来说呢
<cfy> jyf1987: 找 Kandu 举例....我不知道的XD
<jyf1987> cfy: 不要吹牛逼 pascal有end的对吧
<cfy> jyf1987: 找 Kandu .我又不用pascal的...
<cfy> ofan: 115里13还没出来....
 * cfy 看三体三
<cfy> RavenChan: 一般内核怎么开cfs的?还是已经开了?
<Guest65950> halo
<_myke> cfy: ofan jyf1987 C里面怎么编译源代码成汇编时以注释的形式保留源代码？
<jyf1987> _myke: debug应该有保留吧 否则gdb怎么定位到行
<_myke> jyf1987: -g之后完全看不懂了
<_myke> jyf1987: 什么.line什么的
<cfy> _myke: -g吧,不过也是外链吧
<ofan> _myke: gdb的时候能显示源码
<_myke> cfy: 恩，有没有直接嵌入的，-g太难看了
<_myke> cfy: 编译出来代码晦涩
<_myke> cfy: 我刚才看过了
<_myke> cfy: 如果是int **arr;
<_myke> cfy: 然后用arr[3][4]访问
<cfy> _myke: 嗯
<_myke> cfy: 他是movl %arr, %eax
<_myke> cfy: addl $12, %eax
<_myke> cfy: movl (%eax), %eax
<_myke> 然后等等
<_myke> cfy: 就是说如果编译器发现是一个指针的话，会按照指针的方式去访问二级指针
<_myke> cfy: 也就是说int arr[10][10]和int **pnt;访问arr[2][2]和pnt[2][2]仅仅是形式上相同
<_myke> cfy: 访问方法是完全不同的
<cfy> _myke: @_@,看到C就头痛.....
<zhang_> 还真是奇怪了,我刚在看汇编语言,怎么这就开始聊了呵呵
<_myke> cfy: 不能把二维数组的地址赋值给二级指针
<cfy> _myke: 用perl吧...就没这么多问题了...
<_myke> user8888: 不可以强制转化的
<_myke> user8888: 二级指针和二维数组都有var[8][3]这种访问方法，但是从编译的结果看，这两种方法只是形式上相同，本质上是不同的
<MeaCulpa> pascal 语法清晰一点
<MeaCulpa> 上海中学生学习pascal，不过那是因为出教纲的老师是Delphi党
<zhang_> 呵呵
<zhang_> pascal 挺好的阿
<centerpoint> cfy: 放假了？
<centerpoint> ls
<ofan> pwd
<oinil> /root/fuck
<oinil> lol
<cfy> centerpoint: 放了
<cfy> perl -pe 'print "hello world"'
<RavenChan> cfy, cfs是自带的。
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦,就是我默认就是cfs咯.
<RavenChan> cfy, 是
<cfy> RavenChan: 那你说的那个啥group咋用?要打patch?
<RavenChan> cfy, 如果你是git的话应该已经有了
<RavenChan> cfy, 配置的时候打钩就行
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 教pascal都乱教
<cfy> 我看看
<cfy> 我是gentoo-sousrces
<cfy> RavenChan: 那个叫啥来着?
<RavenChan> cfy, = =忘了
<iIlL10oO> ruby -pe 'p "hello world"'
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@
<RavenChan> cfy, 你查找一下autogroup
<cfy> RavenChan: okay
<iIlL10oO> ruby -e 'p "hello world"'
<cfy> RavenChan: 那我,git看下,gentoo-sources里没搜索到
<cfy> iIlL10oO: kk,原来我的nick补全,部分大小写...
<cfy> iIlL10oO: kk,原来我的nick补全,不分大小写...
<cfy> RavenChan: git哪个呢?
<iIlL10oO> cfy: irc nick 一般都不分
<cfy> iIlL10oO:  o
<cfy> RavenChan: 2.6.37?
<RavenChan> cfy, 什么哪个？
<cfy> RavenChan: 内核用哪个?我要打好patch的
<RavenChan> cfy, 什么patch...
<cfy> RavenChan: autogroup....
<RavenChan> cfy, 跟你说已经在git里了。。
<_myke> RavenChan: 你们都是git clone或者git pull的？
<cfy> RavenChan: 那是mainline还是snapshot?
<RavenChan> _myke, 我是。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 那不是一样的嘛
<_myke> RavenChan: 那样下载不是很慢？
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么会一样...
<RavenChan> _myke, 还行
<RavenChan> cfy, 两边的git是一样的。。
 * RavenChan 考完试了，大雾挂了TAT
<cfy> RavenChan: 囧,git地址多少?
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<_myke> git.kernel.org吧
<RavenChan> cfy, 页面上有的。。
<cfy> 看到了
 * RavenChan 求打wesnoth
<cfy> RavenChan: ....
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 没事
 * RavenChan 求打wesnoth
<DraZet>  哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<RavenChan> DraZet, 会打wesnoth不？
<guodongbin> (￣﹏￣)
<user8888> _myke:  不能把二维数组的地址赋值给二级指针
<user8888> 哦，这个有这样的说法吗？
<DraZet> RavenChan: wesnoth是神码
<_myke> user8888: 实现上是不同的，你如果类型强制转化
<user8888> _myke: 二级指针和二维数组都有var[8][3]这种访问方法，但是从编译的结果看，这两种方法只是形式上相同，本质上是不同的
<_myke> user8888: 会访问出错的
<user8888> 还有这个，
<user8888> 恩，看运行似乎是这样
<user8888> 不过确认不了，
<_myke> user8888: 刚才我编译成汇编看过了
<_myke> user8888: gcc -O0 -S -o somefile.s somefile.c
<_myke> user8888: 也许标准化有这样的规定我也找不到
<_myke> user8888: 你要想gcc如果遇到int **pnt = arr; arr是二维数组，他怎么编译
<user8888> _myke: 你从汇编部分验证了二维数组和二级指针不一样的地方吗？
<_myke> user8888: 你自己可以编译一下看看的
<_myke> user8888: int **pnt;
<user8888> _myke: 有空看看
<_myke> user8888: pnt[8][3] = 4;
<user8888> _myke: char *grp[10]和char **grp，你认为区别大不大？
<_myke> user8888: 就这2行代码，然后gcc -O0 -S -o somefile.s somefile.c (当然还有int main(void)之类不说了)
<_myke> user8888: 然后vim somefile.s
<_myke> user8888: 虽然这个代码是非法的，但是汇编结果不会影响
<_myke> user8888: 我忘记说了，应该是static int **pnt;
<_myke> user8888: 否则gcc会优化成一个寄存器的
<_myke> cfy: pascal不会把局部变量优化成寄存器，C会
<cfy> _myke: perl呢?
<_myke> cfy: perl不是脚本语言嘛？
<cfy> _myke: 那也可以吧
<RavenChan> _myke, perl是JIT 吧？
<_myke> RavenChan: Perl不是解释执行的么？
<RavenChan> _myke, 我记得perl是jit编译的。。。
<_myke> RavenChan: Perl可以编译，也可以解释执行，编译出来的几乎没办法反汇编，无从研究
<happyaron> perl编译出来的是elf可执行文件？
<RavenChan> happyaron, perl似乎是在内部编译成bytecode执行的吧？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 应该是
<happyaron> http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn052/20110114/2020/p_large_x1ni_16f1000b869b5c16.jpg
<happyaron> roylez: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3341
<^k^> ⇪ title: auto - Programming automation for c/c++/python/shell/perl/... : vim online
<user8888> 既然对二级指针和二维数组，在处理是有不一样，作为函数参数传入有问题，那么我碰到这样的一个需求，各位说该如何处理？
<user8888> 有这样的一个字符窜数组:char grp[256][10]，其中[10]保存当前时间。共256个
<user8888> 我需要传入到一个函数中，比如func()，我该怎样定义这个函数的输入参数类型？
<user8888> _myke:
<user8888> cfy:
<user8888> ofan:
<cfy> user8888: 我下学期才会温习C
<maple> 这里有用LNMP的吗？
<user8888> cfy: 温习？
<user8888> 现在就温习
<maple> 这里有用VPS的吗 /
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3405
<^k^> ⇪ title: auto-kk - from auto.vim : vim online
<RavenChan> user8888, char (*)[10]
<cfy> user8888: 现在要看小说,三体三.....
<user8888> RavenChan: 但是，如果那个func对外部的字符窜想处理的更加范围大一些，怎么办？
<user8888> RavenChan: 这个时候就定义为func(char **)最好了
<user8888> RavenChan: 所以，这里就有一些矛盾的地方了
<RavenChan> user8888, ？
<user8888> RavenChan: 这样的推理，似乎挺合理，怎么做比较好？
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: auto-kk有啥好处呢？
<huang> rr
<RavenChan> user8888, 什么矛盾？
<Use-Firefox> 额，刚才手贱，不小心dog > xxx了。\e9nd,全是东西阿。
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 修复 auto.vim 的一个功能, 关于 map # 的
<_myke> user8888: 你是想传入数组的两维都不受限制？
<user8888> _myke: 是的
<_myke> user8888: 不可能
<RavenChan> happyaron, vim是不是有能够关了以后再开仍然可以撤销的功能。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 不知道怎么描述。。
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 7.3 听说有这个功能
<user8888> 就是我希望func(char **)定义不变，能够处理所有的外部字符窜数组
<user8888> 比如打印之类的
<_myke> user8888: 我知道你什么意思
<user8888> 在许多api中有这样的函数啊
<huang> 有在用unity的没 -
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 早7.3了
<user8888> 怎么会不行
<_myke> user8888: 有域分隔符
<_myke> user8888: 比如abc\0def\0
<_myke> user8888: 他是根据\0分隔字符串
 * huang unity 有人用没，在哪儿设置的- -
<_myke> user8888: 但是数组本身是没有分隔符的
<RavenChan> _myke, 你要用char **就这么用就行了啊，有什么问题么
<RavenChan> _myke, 发错了。。
<RavenChan> user8888, 你要用char **就这么用就行了啊，有什么问题么
<_myke> RavenChan: char **做形式参数，那么实际三参数怎么弄？
<user8888> RavenChan: 你是指func的输入参数吗？func(char **)
<RavenChan> user8888, 嗯。。。
<user8888> _myke: 是啊，就是这个问题
<_myke> RavenChan: 啊必须是地址，地址，地址这样的数组传入
<RavenChan> user8888, const char **={"a","b","c"};
<RavenChan> _myke, 是啊
<user8888> 我现在的一个api的输入参数就是char **类型的
<_myke> RavenChan: 而不是一个指向二维数组的地址
<RavenChan> _myke, 我知道，我不傻。。。。。
<user8888> RavenChan: 但是你给的是一个const
 * edison0354 还有最后一门(x_x)
<RavenChan> user8888, char *a[10];a[0]="a";a[1]="b";a[2]="cadfasd";
<RavenChan> user8888, 这样的
 * aBiNg 请教，如何在 debian 中设置默认声卡？
<RavenChan> aBiNg, 你有好多声卡？
<_myke> RavenChan: C99有种方法，什么(struct SOMESTRUCT) {.a = 1; .b = 2}
<_myke> RavenChan: 能不能用在数组上？
<RavenChan> _myke, 什么意思。。
<aBiNg> RavenChan: 刚购的 rapoo 无线声卡..
<_myke> RavenChan: C89没有这种语法的
<_myke> RavenChan: C99规定的这种语法，能不能用于数组常量？
<user8888> RavenChan: 但是，如果这个时候，我想实参是一个char grp[256][10]类型的该怎么办呢？
<RavenChan> aBiNg, 应该两个卡可以同时工作吧，不清楚= =
<_myke> RavenChan: (struct SOMESTRUCT) { .a = 1; .b = 2; } 这不就是结构常量?
<user8888> RavenChan: 你给的例子过于限定了
<RavenChan> user8888, for(i=0;i<256;i++)a[i]=grp[i]....
<_myke> RavenChan: 我和你说过他是想要可变长二维数组，是不可能的
<user8888> RavenChan: 实际情况是，func(char **)是一个api，而处理的实参可能有各种情况，但是都是字符窜数组的指针数组类型的，比如char grp[25][10]这样的
<aBiNg> RavenChan: 两种方法。一种是在 modules 加载时，将 usb_snd 设置为默认，一种是 asound 在 user space 切换。但 debian 据说不推荐 asound 程序，只有 Ubuntu 这样作。asound 也只有在 ppa 中才有 @_@
<iIlL10oO> 直接 string s = 256 * 10
<aBiNg> 我觉得这个应该有个专门程序作切换声卡的啊，居然没找到..
<_myke> aBiNg: 通过blacklist
<RavenChan> aBiNg, 我觉得可以同时工作的= =
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 音量控制没？
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 在 alsamixer 中控制了
<iIlL10oO> 多显卡,多声卡,多鼠标,多键盘
<iFvwm> 那是落后的拉。 aBiNg
<iFvwm> 都pa了
<aBiNg> _myke: 在 /etc/modprobe.d 中的 alsa 中
<aBiNg> 啥 pa iFvwm
<iFvwm> pulseaudio
<_myke> aBiNg: 你lsmod把一个模块的模块名记住然后blacklist
<aBiNg> 装了试？ iFvwm
<_myke> aBiNg: 或者rmmod
<_myke> aBiNg: 这样一个声卡就彻底不工作
<aBiNg> _myke: 我知道，但是有些暴力啊...
 * _myke 这年头怎么要求这么多啊。
<aBiNg> :D
<aBiNg> iFvwm: pa 可以切换默认声卡？
<iFvwm> _myke: 去学点asm。理解指针，就不会这么难了。
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 当然可以。高级些嘛。
<aBiNg> asoundconf 还是 0607 年的东东..
<iFvwm> 其实是麻烦些，还带点bug。 lol
<aBiNg> 啊
<_myke> iFvwm: 现有内存结构除非自己控制否则不可能实现2维两个方向都是可变长的
<iFvwm> 我用perl。根本不理会C了。
<_myke> iFvwm: 这种模型也许在解释执行里面可能可以做到
<_myke> iFvwm: 因为解释器可以明确告诉函数传入参数当中有几维什么的信息
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 2
<RavenChan> _myke, 给一个参数表示指针表的长度就行。。。
<iFvwm> C的必须指明传入类型，要不然它不知道处理几层。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 我写C的时候啊，看到你在吃奶。
<_myke> iFvwm: 恩，他是想要char arr[][]这样形式的都能传入，不加任何别的条件，事实上是做不到的
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你就扯吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: not on seat?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<iFvwm> 2维指针而已。没问题的啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: I need 梦龙
<_myke> iFvwm: 那样传入参数就不是简单的arr了吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 乜哇？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gogogo
<roylez> ...
<iFvwm> 我用过3层指针的。对C来说，只是得到一个地址类型，比如4字节，然后C需要解释成几层指针而已。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ?不go?
<roylez> go
<MeaCulpa> I serve u
<jyf1987> go语言？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 哪个2b应用要3层的
<iFvwm> 额。 MeaCulpa 你最近和 roylez 比较勾搭。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 芯片上的
<iFvwm> 你不会明白的嘛
<jyf1987> 芯片上还这么搞 额
<iFvwm> 你就会抱着这系统机玩
<iFvwm> 都是直接处理寄存器啊。当然指针多
<_myke> iFvwm: 那不是asm的？
<jyf1987> sss
<iFvwm> asm如果你懂指令了，C指针就容易理解了。简单的
<iFvwm> 寄存器间址。都是指针
<happyaron> iFvwm: perlcc生成的是elf还是bytecode？
<iFvwm> 不知道。因为perlcc早废弃了。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 哦
<iFvwm> 我都没用上
<iFvwm> 这个问豆腐，可能知道。 happyaron
<jyf1987> 那你运行时的时候把一个数字指针转换成字符指针 系统怎么知道要从取4个变成取一个？
<RavenChan> iFvwm, 那个用haskell写的perl解释器叫什么来着。。。
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 因为由类型定的
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 一次都是取固定4个字节。看系统架构设置的
<iFvwm> 8位机器，就是2个
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 那取过以后的分配呢 也是要有个地方存储这个是什么类型吧
<_myke> iFvwm: 不是有base(offset, index, )那三个东西的
<iFvwm> RavenChan: 不知道。你问学术派。 -> cfy
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 编译的时候就要知道，就要处理好啊。
<iFvwm> _myke: 你说间址？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我是说运行的时候 转换
<cfy> RavenChan: pugs?
<RavenChan> cfy, 这样，牛么？
<cfy> RavenChan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pugs
<iFvwm> 那强制转换？嘛地址都可以。只要是4个字节，都可以瞎转换。
<cfy> RavenChan: 不清楚.没怎么关心
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 运行时转换是假象。。。
<_myke> iFvwm: 概念搞不清楚，那里不就是定4的地方：%base(,20,4)
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 从哪来，去哪里不是早写在代码里了么。。
<iFvwm> _myke: 慢慢看。
<jyf1987> 是的 但是转换了以后你不是 指针+1 地址跳得就不一样了么 你是int指针 指针+1在内存里是跳4  你是字符指针 指针+1在内存里是跳1  那这个跳多少 总要有个地方保存吧
<cfy> jyf1987: 类型嘛
<cfy> char就是1,int就是....
<cfy> 指向类型
<cfy> sizeof
<iFvwm> 指针+1，就是4字节+1啊。实际的
<_myke> iFvwm: 总觉得at&t asm中文资料太少
<iFvwm> sizeof(int
<jyf1987> cfy: 那就是内存里有快地方还是有带size这个东西麻
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 為什麼要带。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 不清楚.没研究过.
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你一个char数组的指针+1 不是只移动了1位么
<iFvwm> _myke: 你只看下asm的间址，基本教程，带框图的。
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 编译的时候所有size都已经定了
<iFvwm> 看一下就够
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 额 就是转换以后 某些跳就全改了是吧
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 改？
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 我觉得我们一定在什么地方相互误解了。。。
<user8888> jyf1987: 你说笑了，的确有需要3层的，已经用过好几次了
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 额  我知道你意思 要跳多少 都是编译器改的 比如虽然 int指针和str指针都+1 但是改成asm代码的时候一个是 内存地址+4 一个是内存地址+1 这些都是编译过程搞定的
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 嗯对。。。
<jyf1987> 我以前就老以为crt还托管变量 以为指针是个特殊的结构 有存type size这些
<iFvwm> _myke: 没pdf了。本来准备截图给你看的
 * _myke C怎么编译出来代码可以以注释形式嵌入.s?
<_myke> iFvwm: 觉得还是学的完整扎实点好，蜻蜓点水学不好
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 没的，这就是為什麼头文件里会写明白结构体的定义
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 所以照你这个思路 就是 如果中间我有转指针 后面编译器碰到这个变量 就知道他已经是字符串指针了 再+1就是真的内存地址+1 而不是之前int指针要内存指针+4这样
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 让编译器可以定size
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 恩
<_myke> iFvwm: 对了，有没有像wgetpaste一样的发照片的东西？
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 还有个东西 union这个主要用在哪里呢
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 嗯，这些都是在编译期做的。。
<iFvwm> _myke: 不知道这干嘛的。贴图？
<jyf1987> 那crt管些什么
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 和位段一起用？我只能想出这个用途。。。
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 这个union的好奇怪
<_myke> iFvwm: 恩，wgetpaste贴代码
<jyf1987> 还有个就是 为何内存分配函数里有个是 一次性给你分配多个内存区域的 为何不直接用那个一次性给你分配一个大内存块的函数
<jyf1987> extern void *calloc(int num_elems, int elem_size);   就是这个函数
<jyf1987> 为何要用这个
<iFvwm> _myke: 贴图的脚本就有。还是不知道wgetpaste是什么。
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 别问我，问写标准的人去= =
<jyf1987> 这个是标准么？
<jyf1987> 我想知道他搞出这么个函数来目的何在
<calebot> jyf1987: google 说明一大堆
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你研究C了？咋不去问 xwinx
<iFvwm> 斗篷也可以
<RavenChan> iFvwm, 我也可以 jyf1987 ....
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 早上问过 斗篷没说明 让我问立松 立松根本没说过话 今天
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 那你说阿
<iFvwm> lerosua: 今天有吃饭的地方了。出来下。
<iFvwm> 。。。 你 rp 下降啊。
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 我知道你可以 所以才在这里问
<jyf1987> calebot: 都没说为何要这么做
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 实现一个目的可以有很多方法。。
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 这不像是c的风格阿 专门搞两个完全可以替代的函数 我怀疑是否是早期内存小 分配不出大内存快
<iFvwm> 你关键点是说啥。说那 int elem_size?
<jyf1987> 那个int我完全明白了 RavenChan对吧
<RavenChan> jyf1987, ?
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 刚才不是已经完全讨论明白了
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 是吧。。。
<iFvwm> xx出来说  jyf1987 又逻辑乱了。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你什么时候来请吃饭？
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 那我刚才那个问题呢 为何有calloc这个函数 目的何在
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 照这么说realloc也可以不要。
<iFvwm> 我请一次大的。然后来的人，每人回请一次。
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 还有一大坨函数都有重复功能
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 我觉得最可能的是优化问题
<iFvwm> 很重复的。
<iFvwm> 衍生的，一堆
<jyf1987> 本来就是如此阿
<iFvwm> 前缀都可以带2层
<iFvwm> 后缀带1层
<iFvwm> 比如print
<jyf1987> 你存几个东西 也可以一次性申请一块大内存来存阿
<jyf1987> 而且效率还高点 为何要分成零碎的几个呢
<iFvwm> 正常的
<iFvwm> scan jyf1987' brain
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 你觉得哪些函数有重复的 可以找出来 精简掉
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 快说 啥时候来请吃饭
<iFvwm> 准备接管C？
<iFvwm> 你这计划比较大
<iFvwm> 过年后
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 这就像RISC/CISC什么的。。。
<calebot> jyf1987: 可以看看 nwcc / tcc
<jyf1987> 那倒不是 学脚本的最终都是要搞c的
<iFvwm> 先地主之谊
<jyf1987> 以前连php的人都要写c模块 何况我现在搞py和lua
<calebot> jyf1987: nwcc 是 one man project
<jyf1987> 地主你妹
<jyf1987> calebot: tinycc我经常用 看不知道从何看起 我一直希望有tinycc for mips
<iFvwm> 这不错。想请妹
<jyf1987> calebot: nwcc可用么？
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 都到了c了 额
<RavenChan> calebot, 求官网。。
<calebot> nwcc 可以 编译/使用 大多数软件的
<RavenChan> jyf1987, ?
<calebot> http://nwcc.sourceforge.net/
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 怎么
<jyf1987> calebot: 这么牛？有for mips么
<calebot> jyf1987: 有
<jyf1987> calebot: 那不错
<calebot> x86, x86-64, sparc, powerpc, mips
<jyf1987> calebot: 不过我看tinycc编译速度很牛阿 而且代码结构很棒 我这个外行一眼都看出来他的结构了
<iFvwm> 真不知道这 calebot是搞嘛的。都是些古怪的东西。
<RavenChan> iFvwm, 典型geek..
<calebot> iFvwm: 写 kernel / compiler / OS 是男人的浪漫啊
<iFvwm> 一眼看出的结构，不好不好
<RavenChan> calebot, 噗。。。
<jyf1987> calebot: 你喜好跟我倒是蛮接近的 有msn/gtalk不
<calebot> iFvwm: 再大牛一点就发明新的好用语言了
<iFvwm> calebot: 额。真高级。写点妹朵吧。
 * calebot 是可怜的 end user
<iFvwm> 啊。佩服。支持你加入perl6计划
<iFvwm> 。。
 * calebot 不看好 perl6
<iFvwm> 转的太快了。
<iFvwm> 我会继续perl5的
 * calebot 兼容才是王道啊
<RavenChan> calebot, 知道J语言么。。
<calebot> 要打破兼容必需有很多新的优点才行
<MeaCulpa> perl 5.8.8 大家用了那么多年了...
<jyf1987> lua有前途
<calebot> 要不就要像 apple 一样搞宗教
<jyf1987> perl从4-5大家也罗嗦了好长一阵 还有人固守阵地
<jyf1987> 不过又怎么样呢
<jyf1987> 现在perl5都有顽固用户了
 * RavenChan 人是讨厌变化的
<calebot> RavenChan: 没人用/少人用 的语言表示不好用
<iFvwm> 蛮好的啊，不换。不就是这句嘛。 jyf1987
<RavenChan> calebot, 那未必= =
<jyf1987> 是老年人讨厌变化
<jyf1987> 或者说 既得利益者
 * MeaCulpa 还没开始学习perl 5.8.8
<jyf1987> 有些人靠perl5研究搞到大牛身份 自然不乐意你换个新的
<MeaCulpa> 大部分人用perl就是因为有现成的可用
<happyaron> jyf1987: 已经大牛了，搞6也不会费劲
<cfy> perl5.8.8bug很少么?
<MeaCulpa> 脚本语言尤其如此
<happyaron> jyf1987: 只不过是懒
<cfy> 如果有严重的咋办?
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 你这么说多少perl用户要泪流满面，换到perl6以后会有多少代码要重写。。
<cfy> 自己修复?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 貌似很多年没变了
<cfy> RavenChan: 那我们就重写
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 厂商自己patch
<iFvwm> .
<happyaron> cfy: perl5巨稳定啊。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦
<iFvwm> 重写啥。 nnnd
<cfy> happyaron: 是这样.如果不多线程
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那未必阿  你就算是搞脚本的人 也要研究底层才能精进阿 就像py3k一样 底层变了阿 你就降级到普通用户了 这落差谁受得了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 出厂的unix perl 5.8.8免费的
<cfy> iFvwm: 全部重写.....
<iFvwm> 稳定得死的。
<happyaron> cfy: 多少年都不变了，发行版也用了n年。
<iFvwm> 。。。
<happyaron> jyf1987: py3k 还早
<cfy> MeaCulpa: perl怎么会收费?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 出厂的unix perl 5.8.8免费的, 所以大家就用咯
<happyaron> jyf1987: 性能低下。
<calebot> 没有明显的好处谁换啊
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 所以啊，编译器要钱，shell太麻烦，大家就用perl咯
<cfy> happyaron: MeaCulpa: gentoo貌似64bit的稳定的也是5.10啥的了?
 * RavenChan 要是哪年posix标准大概，肯定有一堆人要发飙什么的。。。
<iFvwm> 这就是没利益的家伙。年青的，出来夺权的。 -> cfy
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 原来如此
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<happyaron> iFvwm: :)
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不知道，我gentoo从来没有稳定过
<calebot> 电脑史就是 兼容/兼并 史啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我有个救援用的是稳定的.然后我发现不是5.8.8了
<MeaCulpa> This is perl, v5.8.8 built for aix-thread-multi
<MeaCulpa> Copyright 1987-2006, Larry Wall
<cfy> iFvwm: 我帮你写....
<calebot> 搞不兼容的都死了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我在AIX 4, 5, 6 里面perl都是这个版本
<jyf1987> happyaron: 实现的问题
<RavenChan> calebot, 用的人少不代表不好用，比如linux相对于win这种。。。
<jyf1987> 不过py3k许多改进都是为了追求完美 额
<MeaCulpa> cfy: hpux 10, 11, 11.3 也都是这个版本
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯,不过新特性还是好的.
<iFvwm> 我的强壮的，重来不要维护。最多自己改改。 lol
<happyaron> This is perl, v5.10.1 (*) built for i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi
<happyaron> Copyright 1987-2009, Larry Wall
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那就是大问题
<calebot> RavenChan: 我是说语言
<RavenChan> calebot, 语言也未必。。。。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 对py社区是个大问题 同样的问题在pl社区就是个p 额
<iFvwm> py迟早完蛋
<cfy> This is perl 5, version 12, subversion 2 (v5.12.2) built for x86_64-linux-debug
<jyf1987> calebot: 竟然无视我！！！
<happyaron> jyf1987: python写不好本来就容易效率低下，解释器再拖慢30%，那不更没戏了么。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我又不是粉丝 hoho
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 编译器革新反而可以更快，因为代码反正要重编译
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那就用lua倍 我没意见的
<happyaron> cfy: 你都5.12了
<happyaron> jyf1987: lua和py pl不是一回事
<cfy> happyaron: gentoo嘛
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 很多时候不关心效率
<jyf1987> happyaron: luajit2那效率很彪的
<RavenChan> calebot, 比如lisp/erlang这样
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯.
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<iFvwm> 有时候而已吧。 MeaCulpa
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 也是 需要关注效率的那块都用c改写了
<iFvwm> 多数还是要效率的哦
<jyf1987> 比如我们这里的过滤器功能
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 不过效率也不能太垃圾
<jyf1987> 何况现在许多程序 效率都拖在io上了
<iFvwm> 效率低到可以卡死cpu。。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: en, 反正水平比我写c高即可
<happyaron> jyf1987: python很容易再垃圾到内存上。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: :)
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 你还是想那个事
 * MeaCulpa 这辈子c水平不及python解释器了，所以从不考虑效率
<iFvwm> 那该自杀。 MeaCulpa
<cfy> @_@
<MeaCulpa> 作为系统工程师，要效率的时候，可以把工作拆分到用小的coreutils来做
<iFvwm> 多大了？有遗产没
<happyaron> :)
<iFvwm> 赶紧说
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 未必阿 py要通盘考虑的 比如说就算是存个数字 他也要整个object出来 你就算是初学c的人 用int就能胜过他了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: python的sci模块恰恰效率不错...
<jyf1987> nwcc可以编译内核不
<cfy> jyf1987: 说到数学...你让perl咋办....
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: python科学计算恰恰用处挺多
<MeaCulpa> 我记得py的sci用途比perl广吧
<jyf1987> cfy: 有专门的数学库 这几大脚本语言都有专门的数学库  但是我刚才有说数学么 额
<cfy> jyf1987: 有啊...
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 一大把分布式，网格的计算用py来做粘合剂，这个时候反而不关注那个
<iFvwm> 。
<jyf1987> 我上次做一个过滤器模块 就是把几个用作循环变量换成cython声明 结果出来的模块就比python的快3倍
<guojing-cn> 我今天irc竟然也要翻墙才能上。。
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 再牛也比不上mathematica LOL
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那当然 就如我刚才说的 这个时候是io问题
<jyf1987> guojing-cn: 我那悲剧好多天了
<RavenChan> guojing-cn, 用ipv6吧。。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: mathematica也不见得就最牛
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我没说‘最’。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不知道，不懂，不关心...
<iFvwm> RavenChan: 一样的意思
<MeaCulpa> 唉好久没写我那个py1line了... 差点忘了
<happyaron> RavenChan: 用那个得有钱，要知道外国也有教授买不起那东西的。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不可以盗版么...
<cfy> RavenChan: 这个 mathematica,能装么?免费么?
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 哦，也是，教授就是为了发布的，盗版了就没意义了
<RavenChan> happyaron, 那倒是。。。
<iFvwm> 打倒搞数学的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: .
<jyf1987> 上次看到 matrix67说用 mathmatic寻找相似汉字的很有意思 可惜刚才他来的时候忘记扯住他了
<MeaCulpa> 教授这种职业，做的东西一定要吼出来...可怜啊
<guojing-cn> RavenChan:  还真是晕了。。。
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 你在哪= =為什麼能见到m67...
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 他在我们公司做编辑
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 这样= =
<jyf1987> RavenChan: www.guokr.com 你去看看 有 没有他的专栏
<calebot> m67 打工？
<happyaron> 不关心效率的时候，应该有不少人用lisp做和mathmatica相似的事情。
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 原来m67都工作了。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 你买来多少钱?
<calebot> m76 不还没毕业么？
<calebot> m67 不还没毕业么？
<RavenChan> cfy, 我没有。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: ?
<RavenChan> cfy, 不过学生版似乎可以承受
<cfy> RavenChan: 大概多少.
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 大概是实习的活着义务的 或者半工作的
<cfy> RavenChan: 有linux的吧
<RavenChan> cfy, 具体不记得。。。去官网看看
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯有
<jyf1987> nwcc代码也不多阿 不错
<jyf1987> 额 nwcc这个代码目录不如tinycc 的好看
<happyaron> 问个问题，实习的时候给钱么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 50$
<cfy> $50
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯。。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 很关心这？
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 话说莫非你想自己写个crt...?
<cfy> RavenChan: 到时候需要的话,我去买个.
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<happyaron> iFvwm: 好奇啦
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 没有吧 我啥时候说了
<iFvwm> 基本生活费用。 happyaron
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 看上去像= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 不过貌似买起来蛮麻烦的
<RavenChan> cfy, 没买过不知道。。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 哦。
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 额 你从我哪句话里看出来的？ 我只是要给脚本语言写模块
<happyaron> iFvwm: 一般实习期是多久呢
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 没什么。。。
<iFvwm> 这自己定的吧。
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 别激动。。
<jiero> 教授会让学生购买的,图外快.
<happyaron> iFvwm: 实习太短的话，单位能给写证明么。
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 将来可以试试阿 不过为何要做crt呢 有那个能力的时候 我希望做个vm
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 模块？ pm?
<RavenChan> cfy, 嘛，wolframalpha还能凑合
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 额 我不搞pl 给py 和lua写c模块
<iFvwm> happyaron: 证明当然可以。只是有用？
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 编译器+vm?
<happyaron> iFvwm: 不知道
<cfy> RavenChan: 我原来还想买matlab.....
<RavenChan> jyf1987, ......
<cfy> RavenChan: 现在octave代替了...
<RavenChan> cfy, ....
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 差不多就跟llvm那个样子吧
<delvin008> 请问我安装了ati显卡驱动后，glxgears显示是3000左右的fps，也能设置catalyst，进入桌面版很正常，compiz开启也没有问题，但进入unity或者gnome3时就明显感觉很卡，移动窗口时有断层，请问是什么问题啊？
<happyaron> iFvwm: 这些事情还啥也不懂呢
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 精简指令 呵呵 抽象指令什么的
<RavenChan> cfy, octave和maxima哪个好用呢？
<iFvwm> 混半年就都知道了。 happyaron
<cfy> RavenChan: 软件啥的都是浮云
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,下次我来你那混吧
<delvin008> maxima感觉不错哈，不过喜欢R
<happyaron> iFvwm: 哦。
<cfy> RavenChan: 不清楚.
<iFvwm> 额。好吧。实习没工资的。
<cfy> iFvwm: 包吃住么?
<jyf1987> RavenChan: brainfuck你知道么
<iFvwm> 基本生活补助
<cfy> iFvwm: 实习多长的?
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 嗯。。。
<iFvwm> 外地的包
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 為什麼说起bf。。。
<iFvwm> 自己看
<cfy> iFvwm: 我肯定算外地...
<cfy> iFvwm: 15天行么?
<happyaron> 嗯
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 那个那么简单 都可以实现基本逻辑 所以指令没必要那么多
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> .. 这太短了吧。
<delvin008> 请问我安装了ati显卡驱动后，glxgears显示是3000左右的fps，也能设置catalyst，进入桌面版很正常，compiz开启也没有问题，但进入unity或者gnome3时就明显感觉很卡，移动窗口时有断层，请问是什么问题啊？跪求解决方法啊……
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦.....
<iFvwm> 混吃混喝
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 想想看图灵机。。。
<cfy> @_@
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 教材上没有么
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 就没么好说的了
<RavenChan> jyf1987, brainfuck是完全的似乎
<happyaron> iFvwm: 外地是指老家，还是大学？
<iFvwm> 老家
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 什么教材，我还没学编译原理。。。。
<happyaron> 嗯
<jyf1987> nwcc很有趣阿 居然连 x87这个虚拟机器都有支持
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 对的 作者的目的就是要做个最小的实现
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 讲形式语言与自动机的教材难道不说这个
<RavenChan> jyf1987, x87?x87不是浮点运算用的么。。
<jyf1987> 是么 那我想错了 是 y86
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 也没上过OTL
<jyf1987> 高老头那个书上虚构出来的机器
<calebot> RavenChan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3keLeMwfHY # 图灵机
 * jyf1987 希望有一天 所有的机器都是可编程的 并且是容易办到的
<cfy> @_@
<RavenChan> calebot, 你怎么什么都找得出来。。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 按摩器可以不
<iFvwm> 又开始瞎说了
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 可以阿
<iFvwm> 可以C perl?
<RavenChan> calebot, 这机器好萌。。
<jyf1987> 我们办公室沙发上的那个按摩器有多模式的 这个肯定也是编程控制的了 只不过是固化的 所以我要容易办到的可编程的
<cfy> iFvwm: Kandu: 我电路分析只有87分.....
<iFvwm> 可编程在你这，原来是这么简单的概念哦。
<cfy> Kandu: 三体三,真是....
<guojing-cn> 有人玩过移动版的ga么
<RavenChan> calebot, 这机器的纸带可以记录三个状态= =
<iFvwm> calebot: 不就一个绘图仪。。
<calebot> iFvwm: 重点是它做出来啦，除了「无限」这一点
<iFvwm> 以前的xx40。微型绘图仪，画东西，还是蛮好玩的。
<iFvwm> 3色圆珠笔。
<RavenChan> calebot, 看到这个我想起一个游戏来了。。
<RavenChan> calebot, manufactoria
<iFvwm> epson微打。没电路板的，自己作。也好玩。 cfy 赶紧多试试。
<iFvwm> 微打头
<cfy> iFvwm: ...看书....
<iFvwm> 不动手实践。当然考试不好拉
<calebot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX09WnGU6ZY # 无聊的可以用 Lego 做图灵机
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@,考试才不考实践呢...
<iFvwm> 抱歉，打扰一下。 我们收到大量来自您的网络的请求。
<RavenChan> calebot, 那只是打印机。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 电路分析啊.你上次说模拟电子技术都没用了,电路分析还有用的?
<iFvwm> cfy: 实践，能彻底理解嘛
<calebot> RavenChan: 我只是举例啊
<iFvwm> 实际生活，设计中，就没用了。 cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: 貌似还太底层.估计数字电子技术就可以咯
<calebot> RavenChan: 那图灵机的结构比打印机简单多了
<iFvwm> 是啊。只要数字电路
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦.好像用物理来解题一样...
<RavenChan> http://pleasingfungus.com/#Manufactoria
<RavenChan> 牛X编程游戏
<cfy> 我觉得什么时候,我再去逛逛书店
<iFvwm> 书虫子
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 星际都有api呢 你可以编程控制电脑玩
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 但是这个是类图灵机编程。。
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 这个我就搞不清了
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 去玩玩=w=
<iFvwm> 我也不知道是啥。
<iFvwm> 放了3个块。就赢了？
<RavenChan> iFvwm, 开头是教学关= =
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 不会基本规则阿 额
<RavenChan> jyf1987, = =
<iFvwm> 翻译个说明先？
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> 头脑灵活->图灵。啊。这样理解不对嘛。
<RavenChan> iFvwm, 运输带是运输= =
<RavenChan> iFvwm, 自己读教程嘛。。
<RavenChan> iFvwm, 每一关都有各自要求的
<iFvwm> 难理解。我习惯fps游戏。
<iFvwm> 杀人的。知道不。打仗的那种啊
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 你自己写个简短的说明我就玩 我对编程游戏也是有兴趣的
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 英文不好可以理解= =
<RavenChan> jyf1987, http://www.matrix67.com/blog/archives/3306
<RavenChan> jyf1987, m67推荐过这个= =
<iFvwm> 难道现在的学校，都教些这。。概念性的？
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 我又不崇拜他 他推荐又咋了
<RavenChan> jyf1987, = =我只是说一下
<jyf1987> rtmeme:  RT @wenyunchao:  新华网突尼斯1月17日电：突尼斯总理宣布立即开放党禁报禁，成立“政治改革高级委员会”、“清算贪污腐败和行贿受贿行为全国委员会”和“清算近期滥用职 权行为全国委员会”，决定立即释放所有在押政治犯、立即承认所有政党的合法地位和立即实施新闻自由。
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 各个部件有介绍的，整个游戏的目的就是按要求接受机器人= =
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 额 这种阿 我不爱 我喜欢自己写脚本去控制rts游戏
<jyf1987> 就是本来由人指挥的战略 改由脚本指挥
<iFvwm> 可你的逻辑，会影响成绩的啊。 jyf1987
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 你这个是 programming game 我说的是 programable game 两码事 汉字害死人
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 这个啊，你可以看看codecup
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 喵。。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 可以不断改进麻 你去看看 星级那个api 还有大赛呢 很有意思
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 看看先
<iFvwm> 我可不喜欢星际。
<iFvwm> 我喜欢c&c
<jyf1987> c & c还没有可编程的 我也希望玩玩
<iFvwm> 能不死人的
<jyf1987> 可以玩红警的ai 那就爽了
<jyf1987> 拿坦克集群狂撵人
<Use-Firefox> ...
<iFvwm> 。。
 * Use-Firefox Use-Perl
<iFvwm> 我要精确控制，不死人的那种
<happyaron> 红警默认的ai太弱智了。
<iFvwm> 魔兽2
<iFvwm> c&c95
<jyf1987> 不死人怎么赢？ 做任务阿？
<iFvwm> 这就是水平
<jyf1987> 遭遇战不大可能不死人
<iFvwm> 是任务啊。不是对战
<iFvwm> 微操作
<jyf1987> 你只有一种可能就是用超时空兵把别人建筑物都转移掉就赢了 但是他转移也要时间  除非对方极度弱智
<cfy> 打电脑
<iFvwm> 那你是大大咧咧玩游戏的那种嘛
<cfy> 以前无聊.一堆超时空兵进去.
<cfy> 整个基地都被控制了...
<cfy> 不过还是有死人的
<if_else> 还再下雪阿
<iFvwm> 那是红警吧。画面丑的
<RavenChan> cfy, 红警平衡性似乎极差
<iFvwm> 重来不玩
<cfy> RavenChan: 不清楚.都是乱玩的.
<cfy> iFvwm: 来玩wesnoth?
<RavenChan> cfy, 我也来
<iFvwm> 走路的，不玩
<cfy> RavenChan: 要不我装下?我还没装...
<jyf1987> 红警的引擎不错 根本不需要改代码 改改配置和资源文件 就能搞出不同的体验来
<RavenChan> cfy, 你一装就不知道要多久。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 有没有ipod版本的?我看看那
<cfy> RavenChan: 有没有ipod版本的?我看看
<RavenChan> cfy, ipod?...
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> RavenChan: 有的,我看看能不能装
<RavenChan> cfy, 我只知道ipad上似乎有
<xxd> ?
<RavenChan> xxd, 喵？
<cfy> RavenChan: 我去下载
<xxd> ?
<RavenChan> xxd, 喵？
<xxd> 什么猫
<RavenChan> xxd, 什么问号。。
 * jyf1987 诶,破的
<RavenChan> cfy, Orz
<xxd> 你们天天上网不累？
<RavenChan> cfy, ipod屏幕略小诶
<xxd> 我一天上10个小时就不行了
<cfy> RavenChan: 变异略痛苦.呵呵
<cfy> RavenChan: 编译略痛苦.呵呵
<xxd> 眼不舒服额
<RavenChan> cfy, 编译比小屏幕还痛苦？
<RavenChan> cfy, so why do you use gentoo in the first place..
<cfy> RavenChan: 我试试ipod嘛
<cfy> RavenChan: 我电脑玩不了游戏的....
<cfy> RavenChan: 其实也没啥,大不了mask啥的手段搞下就好
<jyf1987> 我一天活24小时挺痛苦的
<jyf1987> 其实我想活100小时
<jyf1987> 让我的主频比你们高个4-5倍 就爽了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我以为你嫌多，嫌多的话给我几个小时。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 让你倍频降低些，lol
<jyf1987> happyaron: 当然是嫌少
<jyf1987> happyaron: 尤其是中间还要睡觉很郁闷 要是能像海豚那样就更爽了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 等我的周期调快 世界在我眼里就是一天100小时了 哈哈
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 你觉得你的左右半球都是你么。。。
<jyf1987> 可以思考更多 做得更多
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 是机器人阵营的电池？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 如果是周期快了，那你死得也快
<happyaron> jyf1987: 总时间是一样的。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 都是要死的 有啥大不了的
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<_myke> 活1000000年还不是Die out
 * jyf1987 洞箫涓 来来来
<jyf1987> 当然如果能多活点也好 撑到技术奇点 就可以永生了
<jiero> jyf1987: http://code.google.com/p/opennero/
<xxd> 技术还有奇点？
<jyf1987> xxd: 就是说 某一个时刻 发明了一种技术可以很大程度的延长你的生命 而延长的这段实践内 延长技术又有了新的突破 可以让你延长更多的实践 如此反复 你就相当于是永生了
<RavenChan> jyf1987, http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/量子自杀
<jyf1987> 这个 opennero有意思
<xxd> 哦，递归啊
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 可惜咱们这个世界没有落在那个概率上 我们还是有人死亡的 额
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 对你的理解能力失望了= =
<xxd> 不太懂，以前看霍金的东西都没坚持看下来
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 额
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 网速好慢。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 喵？
<RavenChan> jyf1987, http://www.hudong.com/wiki/量子自杀
 * Use-Firefox 
<Use-Firefox> ...
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 这不就是概率问题么 我说的概率是说我们的宇宙是哪个这个概率
<jyf1987> 多重世界的观点可以让 matrix的世界崩溃 呵呵 资源呈指数级增加
<CyrusYzGTt> quantum immortality
<CyrusYzGTt> 消滅神魔指日可待了
<Use-Firefox> -i 58.20.51.237
<jiero> Sintel 4k Version going to relase
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<Kandu> cfy: 如何？
 * _myke 请问贴图用什么*软件*？类似wgetpaste的？
<_myke> cfy: 贴图用什么软件？
<RavenChan> 为啥psp上愤怒的小鸟里面建筑经常不碰就倒了？
<RavenChan> 某非psp的浮点处理器有bug？
<_myke> RavenChan: PSP 1000?
<RavenChan> _myke, 3000
 * _myke *请问贴图有什么软件?*
<Use-Firefox> _myke: paste-img.pl
<Use-Firefox> exp的
<cfy> Kandu: ?什么如何
<cfy> _myke: 用ee的吧
<_myke> cfy: ?
<cfy> _myke: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=296204&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 将 paste-img 改得更加 KISS
<_myke> cfy: 那个code.google.com可以不可以hg clone?
<Kandu> cfy: -_-b
<Kandu> cfy: 你剛不是說三體來着
<jyf1987> 三体0我看过 之后都没看了
<Kandu> jyf1987: python 有指針不？
<sheshark> utt太复杂了点，有没有简单的终端文本邮件客户端？
<sheshark> mutt太复杂了点，有没有简单的终端文本邮件客户端？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 没有
<xxc> 求救~~~nautilus已启动,我的屏幕缝边率就下降,这是怎么回事..
<nkadun> xxc: 什么显卡？
<xxc> ati
<xxc> 和显卡没关系
<xxc> 直接启动fvwm一切正常
<nkadun> 那跟什么有关系？
<xxc> 一旦启动了nautilus 分辨率就下去了
<nkadun> 你先装的alternative，后装的gnome?
<xxc> 不是
<xxc> 直接装的gnome
<nkadun> xxc: 没装FVWM之前是好的吗？
<xxc> 昨天wine一个程序崩溃后就出了问题
<xxc> 我kill了x
<xxc> 之后又重启了
<nkadun> xxc: wine...那就不知道了
<nkadun> xxc: 敢删除wine试试吗？
<xxc> wine应该没有影响的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦,三体三,前面有讲些事情了.
<xxc> 可能是gconf出了问题
<cfy> Kandu: 就是把故事详细点了.逻辑那个时代的
<cfy> jyf1987: 三体0....
<happyaron> roylez: ping
<nkadun> xxc: 那俺就不懂了
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<happyaron> roylez: mutt里怎么把一个线索里的所有邮件折叠起来？
<cfy> Kandu: 离太远了.否则我看完可以借你.
<nkadun> 有人在玩PLU武林英雄吗？
<Kandu> cfy: 今天有老友到訪。在我這兒呆了半天 :)
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，我會去買一套的
<cfy> Kandu: 没过夜啊.呵呵
<cfy> Kandu: 一套?那你前面怎么看的?
<Kandu> cfy: 前面的在網上看的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你还有老友？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<Kandu> jyf1987: 幼兒園時認識的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 那够老了
<cfy> Kandu: @_2
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<Kandu> jyf1987: 初中，高中都在一起
<jyf1987> Kandu: 哦 那真是青梅竹马 一对壁人
<CyrusYzGTt> 斷壁的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 說得好
<xxc> 好诡异
<xxc> 不是所有的gnome都会导致我的分辨率下降
<xxc> gnome程序
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额
<nkadun> x = x < 1 ? 0 : x;   和if(x < 1) x=0;哪个快一点？
<nkadun> x = x;编译器会不会做实际操作？
<cfy> 还不如想想用啥算法
<xxc> 一样快
<xxc> 把执行多的放到else里据说可以提速
<xxc> 貌似ai32 cpu优先预读else段
<xxc> 不过新的cpu应该更适合用函数循环
<xxc> 好像经过优化的
<nkadun> 别好像啊。。。
<nkadun> 研究一下，虽然没太大意义
<xxc> cpu不一样情况不一样
<xxc> 如果全部用汇编开发,会快一些
<xxc> 恩
<_myke> Kandu: FPC的for downto比for to快？
<Kandu> _myke: 不知道
<_myke> Kandu: 刚才提交一个题，to超时，改成downto变成0.2s了，很惊异
<Kandu> _myke: 算法問題吧
<_myke> Kandu: 不可能，执行次数肯定一样，当中没有break, 就是for i := 1 to n改成downto
<Kandu> _myke: 呃。 1 to 2 執行1次， 1 downto 2 執行0次，當然。。
<_myke> Kandu: 当中有break, 原来是正向扫描到第一个不符合的数然后break
<Kandu> _myke: 貼源碼
<_myke> Kandu: 也有可能是评测机的问题，我等会儿晚上到我的P3机器上去测试下
<Kandu> _myke: 唔，好的。  s/1次/2次  :P
<CyrusYzGTt> ...鏈接 irc 竟然 延時1min獲得 信息了
<Virca2811> 早！
<Virca2811> 假做真时真亦假；真做假时假亦真.
<RavenChan> cfy, wesnoth?
<cfy> RavenChan: 下好了.我装下
<cfy> RavenChan: Automatic process group scheduling么?
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么知道开启了呢?
<RavenChan> cfy, 是。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 你自己会有感觉的。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 这样啊.那我编译试试...
<happyaron> 我有点感觉，但是在我的平时的使用上没那么很明显。
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<RavenChan> happyaron, 这只会表现在你j9编译的时候= =
<RavenChan> happyaron, 以及更高。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 假作真时真亦假，无为有处有还无。
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<cfy> RavenChan: 是不是就这么一个?
<cfy> 这样真爽
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我的用途和这个不一样，但是有点类似。
<cfy> happyaron: 我把btrfs作为数据分区了...
<happyaron> cfy: 我也是
<cfy> happyaron: 哦?
<happyaron> cfy: 没有它的话我的那些mail是存不下的。
<cfy> happyaron: 主要我考虑到我有备份的,物理分开的.移动硬盘
<RavenChan> happyaron, btrfs目前性能不见得
<cfy> happyaron: 我想同时坏掉的可能性很小
<happyaron> cfy: 我也偶尔备份
<RavenChan> happyaron, 原来你是用它的压缩。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你这么多邮件...
<happyaron> RavenChan: 看各自的体验了。
<cfy> RavenChan: 其他的哪里还有压缩?
<RavenChan> cfy, 没了= =
<happyaron> cfy: 删掉邮件列表的也就四千封
<cfy> RavenChan: 我有错觉用了btrfs,portage变快了.rsync同步的时候
<cfy> RavenChan: squashfs,不过难用得很
<RavenChan> cfy, 这可能不是错觉= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 增量备份是个问题.
<cfy> RavenChan: 我没测过时间.不好测啊.rsync的话,每次量都不一样
<happyaron> cfy: 有点想折腾squashfs的/usr，但是没动力，因为需要很多时间。
<cfy> RavenChan: 不过btrfs性能不会太差的.
<cfy> happyaron: 你真是...
<cfy> happyaron: /usr要变的.变一次你就麻烦死了...除非你有脚本来干,那也烦
<happyaron> cfy: 必然写脚本
<happyaron> cfy: 变的直接存硬盘，隔一段时间再重新压缩。
<cfy> RavenChan: 200M,装好久....
<cfy> happyaron: btrfs么好了.
<happyaron> cfy: 压缩比低
<cfy> happyaron: 你音乐.还有固定的比如电子书啥的可以嘛
<cfy> happyaron: 我就这样的.
<cfy> happyaron: 你硬盘资源也太缺了....
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你说google那里,数据是压缩存储的么?
<cfy> 应该有压缩,gzip?
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得是不压缩
<cfy> happyaron: 我昨天btrfs出了错
<cfy> X死了
<happyaron> cfy: 海量数据的话，gzip也是极大的开销
<happyaron> cfy: 什么文件出错了呢？
<cfy> 然后用busier重启
<cfy> happyaron: 没有出错.突然卡死.然后X死了.也不能操作了.busier倒是有效果,重启没检查出错误
<happyaron> .
<happyaron> cfy: 如果把移动硬盘分俩区其中一个用linux的格式，win能认另一个吗？
<cfy> happyaron: win只认第一个
<cfy> 我的经验.
<cfy> xp
<happyaron> cfy: 第一个留成win分区，对吗？
<cfy> happyaron: 移动硬盘?
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 我以为是U盘
<RavenChan> cfy, 都认的吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 那应该没关系,都人的吧
<happyaron> cfy: 然后？
<happyaron> 哦
<cfy> 认
<cfy> linux的会被认为可用吧
<cfy> 我给我同学弄过.他没说什么.应该就是认成未格式化的吧
<happyaron> 嗯。
<cfy> ipod touch上跑wesnoth.不知道费电不..
<RavenChan> cfy, 肯定费
 * RavenChan 悲剧/home满了
<touparx> RavenChan< lvextend
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@
<RavenChan> touparx, 没有TAT
<happyaron> RavenChan: 很正常，表示经常发生。
<cfy> RavenChan: btrfs device add xxxx /home ,lol
<RavenChan> touparx, 没lvm...
<cfy> RavenChan: btrfs总有吧XD
<RavenChan> cfy, 没btr...有了也没空分区给他
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@
 * cfy 看三体三
<RavenChan> cfy, 删掉一个kernel tree,现在会git了，就没必要留着了
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 看 美剧 英雄
<RavenChan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjMxOTkxNTMy.html
<RavenChan> chrome给力...
<CyrusYzGTt> 瑞文-陳
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 是raven酱。。
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ ...呃～～我在學翻譯，不要理會吾
<foxbaby> 在ubuntu下怎么才能看pps嫩
 * foxbaby anybody？
<CyrusYzGTt> google sopcast
<Yangtse> 一个人写了个收费软件，使用了ffmpeg，我举报了他。我做的对吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 一半正確的做法，
<Yangtse> 他使用了gpl和lgpl，并且没有公开源代码。
<CyrusYzGTt> 而且要看有沒有授權，還有是否按照協議辦事
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果你舉報的是中國人，就浪費時間
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果你舉報的是中國企業，就更加浪費時間
<Yangtse> 他在编译的时候使用了enable-gpl的选项。
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果你舉報的是中國的跨國兼IT企業，就更加浪費時間
<Yangtse> 是中国人
<CyrusYzGTt> 那她是名人嗎？
<Yangtse> 我没听说过他
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是，也沒用，貌似天朝最不遵循協議
<CyrusYzGTt> 而且，還要看那個人，用什麼方式使用了ffmpeg
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果是要用戶自己安裝並且調用選項，就沒有問題的
<Yangtse> 收费的
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Yangtse> 发布了
<Yangtse> 正式版
<Yangtse> 刚给我说话了，他意思是他没有使用gpl的代码。
<Yangtse> 收费的，2.99刀。
<happyaron> Yangtse: link了gpl的代码也不行
<Yangtse> 他说他编译ffmpeg的时候没有编译gpl，只使用了lgpl。但是他现在还没有公开修改过的ffmpeg代码。
<happyaron> Yangtse: 修改的代码也必须开放
<Yangtse> qq影音都发布了代码了，虽然他没有注意到他使用了gpl部分。
<happyaron> Yangtse: 你不是说enable-gpl了么？
<Yangtse> 于是qq影音上榜了。
<happyaron> Yangtse: 修改的代码，link了gpl的代码，都必须开放，否则你就可以举报。:)
<Yangtse> 他自己说，那是他的博客，写怎么编译ffmpeg，他的软件并不是这么编译的。
<happyaron> Yangtse: 你检测下二进制文件就知道了。
<Yangtse> 多谢 你应该注意到那是我写的博客，跟VPlayer有关， 但不是VPlayer的编译方式。可悲的人
<happyaron> Yangtse: 如果你觉得困难，给ffmpeg的人发信，让他们检测。
<Yangtse> 作者给我的mail
<Yangtse> http://roundup.ffmpeg.org/issue2558
<Yangtse> 已经说过了。
<happyaron> Yangtse: 按照人家的说法来试试呗
<happyaron> ffmpeg -i
<Yangtse> 只有
<Yangtse>                                                                                                                            
<happyaron> Yangtse: ?
<Yangtse> 只有libavcodec
<happyaron> Yangtse: objdump -T /path/to/libavcodec > symbols.txt
<hv54> 好安静
<happyaron> Yangtse: 然后把symbols.txt作为附件给传到那个issue上，并说明只有这么一个lib，没有ffmpeg可执行程序。
<Yangtse> 好。不过，我这里网络连不上那个issue，不然我就不在mail list上面说这个问题可。哈哈
<happyaron> ...
<Yangtse> 而且，我是个没有电脑的穷小孩。
<Yangtse> 电脑已经成为别人的游戏机。我没有使用权
<Yangtse> 当试图与 http://roundup.ffmpeg.org...联系时操作超时原因：此站点暂时不可用或者太忙。请稍后重试。
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:20:24)
<RavenChan>    26.9M  379.7M/s 00:00:00 以前从硬盘到硬盘的速度没这么快啊= =
<CyrusYzGTt> ...肯定有人在內網也在下載
<guodongbin> 8-)
<foxbaby> 官网上的sopcast-player.tar.gz 下载不下来
<foxbaby> 大家帮我试一下这个地址中的文件能否下载？http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/downloads/detail?name=sopcast-player-0.4.1.tar.gz&can=2&q=
<foxbaby> 谢谢诶
<foxbaby> 能么
<iIlL10oO> 可以
<lainme> foxbaby: 可以
<foxbaby> 为什么我的不可以呢
<foxbaby> ---
<iIlL10oO> 你被 GFW 了?
<foxbaby> 还有和它同一个目录下的就可以
<foxbaby> 另一个文件
<freeflying> survey.ubuntu.com
<foxbaby> 就是sp-auth-3.2.6就可以下载
<iIlL10oO> 思佳围棋网
<foxbaby> 用lrc能传文件么
<xxd> sopcast不是在ubuntu下不好用吗？
<foxbaby> 只要搞一下 vlc就行了 据说
<foxbaby> 你用什么阿 xxd
<xxd> ？
<xxd> 我有vlc
<foxbaby> pplive？  xxd
<xxd> 没用
<xxd> 没网络电视
<xxd> 不看电视
<ai1> 有人在么?
<tcpct> 有啊
<xxd> 我的sopcast有频道可是链接不上
<xxd> 上网搜，说ubuntu下sopcast不好使就再没弄
<ai1> .. 问一下. 在10.4下怎么配置awesome
<foxbaby> 你们聊 我继续搞我的东西
<ai1> 有人玩awesome么?
<xxd> 什么东东啊
<RavenChan> cfy, ~
<jyf1987> ion3的路过
<soquick> 请问为什么我装完ubuntu之后打开终端还是提示 To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details.
<RavenChan> wmii路过= =
<soquick> 请问为什么我装完ubuntu之后打开终端还是提示 To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details.
<ai1> jyf1987: ION3比awesome好吗?
<soquick> 请问为什么我装完ubuntu之后打开终端还是提示 To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details.
<ai1> jyf1987: 或者说是更容易上手?
<xxd> ION3和awesome是什么啊，百度一下没有
<jyf1987>  ai1  更容易上手 并不比awesome好
<xxd> ai1：ION3和awesome是什么啊，百度一下没有
<ai1> 窗口管理器..
<ai1> jyf1987: .. 那你会配置awesome吗?
<xxd> 啊，我正愁自己住面丑呢
<xxd> ai1：这个能让桌面变得漂亮是吧
<ai1> .. .. 有这方面的教程么?
<xxd> ai1：哪个好啊
<ai1> xxd: 不算吧..
<xxd> ai1：？
<ai1> xxd: 提高效率..
<xxd> 哦
<ai1> xxd: .. 要好看.. 就去玩KDE
<xxd> 呢什么软件能让住面变得漂亮啊
<xxd> 呢不是很麻烦啊，还要换kde？
<ai1> xxd: 狠精致的说..
<ai1> sudo apt-get install KDE
<xxd> 可我的是gnome
<xxd> 默认的
<ai1> xxd: 可以都装的..
<xxd> 呢我的好像撞了
<ai1> xxd: 进的时候选桌面环境就可以了..
<xxd> 我有compiz
<xxd> 没选啊
<xxd> 哪选啊
<xxd> gnome不可一很漂亮吗？
<ai1> xxd: .. 我觉得compiz不够精致..
<ai1> jyf1987: ..还在不在..
<xxd> 有些软件是功能哦么下的啊，换成kde，软件怎么办啊
<xxd> gnome下的呢些软件
<ai1> 比如?
<xxd> 比如gedit
<xxd> 要换吗？
<ai1> vim的说..
<ai1> ..KDE下有别的东东..
<ai1> .. 常用的都有.
<xxd> 就是吗，换成kde，还要换软件
<ai1> 不常用的也都有..
<xxd> 我想用gnome，怎么弄啊
<ai1> 你用VIM不就行了..
<xxd> vim
<jyf1987> ai1: 不在
<xxd> 呢个太高级啊
<ai1> Emacs也不错..
<ai1> jyf1987: .. 求教程
<jyf1987> ai1: 我自己都不会用
<xxd> 这两个，老牌自用不会啊
<ai1> jyf1987: 用教程赶走我吧..
<xxd> 在gnome下怎样让桌面变得好看啊，
<ai1> xxd: 配置一下compiz就可以了..
<jyf1987> 我走 你慢慢来 我下班要紧
<xxd> compiz配置完了变得不多啊
<ai1> ..我记得坛子上有个教程的..
<xxd> 我就是看得呢个
<ai1>  还把什么conky
<xxd> 用没有好的主题啊，一键搞定，我比较懒，嘿嘿
<ai1> 还有长的像mac上的那个条都装上..
<xxd> 怎么装
<xxd> 我就像要呢个
<xxd> 我看到别人还有个企鹅在上边走
<ai1> 这个只要设置一下就可以了..
<xxd> compiz没有吧
<xxd> ai1：？
<xxd> compiz可以做出来？
<xxd> 怎么做啊
<ai1> 这个不是compiz的..
<ai1> .. 是另一个的..
<xxd> 什么啊
<ai1> 叫什么名字我忘了..
<xxd> - -
<xxd> 谁知道啊
<ai1> 你搜一下 mac ubunut..
<xxd> 说下啊
<xxd> 好
<xxd> 额，没，我到坛子发帖吧
<Virca2811> 早！
<CyrusYzGTt> 假作真时真亦假，无为有处有还无。
<Virca2811> 哈哈哈哈…
<Virca2811> 天气变冷的最大好处：使劲烧CPU!
<cfy> RavenChan: iIlL10oO 重启.测试内核
<cfy> RavenChan: 不错
<cfy> RavenChan: 不过系统有个脚本错误...我晕...
<cfy> RavenChan: 还有没有别的方法可以知道自己开了auto group?
<ofan> voila..
<ofan> 萝卜家园的ghost系统布满了病毒 ..
<icesword> 什么系统
<icesword> win7
<cfy> RavenChan: 你测试过-j多少?
<ofan> XP
<icesword> 你要下吗
<icesword> 用那个无限的未知的系统好了
<ofan> 无限的未知的系统？
<icesword> 是啊
<icesword> google
<icesword> it
<ofan> 原来是一部动画..
<icesword> 用google
<ofan> 恩 不错.
<guodongbin> 升级到10.10不能开3Ｄ特效了
<guodongbin> 是怎么回事
<ofan> 重新搞下显卡驱动
<cfy> RavenChan: 不在了?
<cfy> happyaron: 在不?有没有什么明显的方法知道开了auto group?
<happyaron> cfy: make -j128
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<guodongbin> cfy: make -j128
<NoIE> guodongbin: 有什么提示？
<cfy> 正在64
<guodongbin> NoIE: 标题栏没了
<happyaron> cfy: cat /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled
<cfy> happyaron: 囧...编译的时候,可以看到make -j64 -j1....
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> 这是啥情况...
<happyaron> cfy: cat /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled
<cfy> 显示1,应该是开了
<guodongbin> NoIE:........
<cfy> happyaron: 两遍贴的是一样的?
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<guodongbin> 郭东斌:测试
<ofan> - -
<guodongbin> ..........
<huntxu> guodongbin: 小心人肉...
<guodongbin> ........
<guodongbin> :)
<lubcat> 人肉。
<lubcat> 酸的。
<icesword> !fail
<ofan> 男银名，不感兴趣..
<huntxu> cfy: 有些软件貌似自己强制-j1的
<happyaron> lubcat: 放小苏打里过一遍就好了。
<guodongbin> quit
<lubcat> o.O
<cfy> huntxu: 怎么看呢?我刚才进去grep了一下没发现
<cfy> huntxu: 正在编译perl
<huntxu> cfy: perl还是别开-jn...
<icesword> 。。。
<cfy> huntxu: 嗯,它默认-j1
<yilian> 明明ALSA安装了，为什么关机喇叭还是啪的一声叫
<cfy> nb的patch,
<cfy> 完全感觉不到在编译呢
<icesword> cpu
<icesword> 用的多。。
<icesword> bios的声音吧
<alvin_rxg> bios 有声音？
<icesword> æ»´ æ»´æ»´ æ»´æ»´æ»´
<lubcat> ...
<sitaback> 主板坏了
<icesword> 呵呵
<RavenChan> yilian, 正常= =
<yilian> 可是在Mandriva 下就没有
<cfy> RavenChan: cat /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled
<cfy> RavenChan: 你显示多少?
<void1> huntxu: 为什么编译perl不要开 -j?
<RavenChan> %cat /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled
<RavenChan> 1
<alvin_rxg> yilian: `lsmod | grep -i spk`
<RavenChan> cfy, 我还以为自己要成为安慰剂效应的又一个证据= =
<cfy> RavenChan: ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 非常不错,以后我就-j64了...
<RavenChan> cfy, 没事= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 64 也行。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<cfy> 刚才pgrep一下62
<huntxu> void1: 你试试开一下
<cfy> RavenChan:  21:15:47 up 45 min,  5 users,  load average: 38.24, 16.37, 7.31
<cfy> RavenChan: 38了...以前不敢想的...
<RavenChan> cfy, 噗。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 什么cpu？
<void1> huntxu: 说一下不就完了...
<huntxu> 试一下不就完了。。。
<yilian> pcspkr                  1614  0
<yilian> alsaconf 配置下，声音掉了，怎么恢复？
<alvin_rxg> yilian: take it out
<void1> 要是能简单试，还问什么
<cfy> RavenChan: 我晕...刚才卡主3s...然后opera死掉...
<Tell360> 版本号？
<cfy> Tell360: ?
<RavenChan> RabbitHair, 兔毛兔毛。。。这nick来自苏菲的世界?
<Tell360> opera
<cfy> Tell360: 我么?
<cfy> Tell360: 11.01.1170
<Tell360> ？
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位太監大哥來了，喊：千歲
<MaskRay> 如何让 xelatex 内嵌字体？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ping ... 救我
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ google ctex-doc-ready-only
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 防止他的机器没字体
<cfy> Kandu: 很有意思.内容信息量挺大的
<cfy> Kandu: 三体三
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, ....
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那如何察看是否内嵌了字体？
<alvin_rxg> 壹岁
<cfy> MaskRay: 你用了autogroup没?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 明天就轮到我答辩了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 弄個圖片，不是更加方便
<cfy> MaskRay: 答辩什么?
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 千歲，麼事？
<cfy> MaskRay: 全部转成图片放到ppt里
<MaskRay> cfy: 已经用 xelatex  了，来不及改了
<drazet> 咱们国家的物流真烂
<MaskRay> cfy: 今晚截止
<cfy> MaskRay: 解图啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 解图.然后贴在ppt里
<drazet> 京东 垃圾  凡客也垃圾
<cfy> 截图
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 天朝的人流服務最好，都是計劃生育中訓練的，只要有人就可以每天訓練人流
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 。。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 比如evince可以看。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, pdffonts
<youwinr> 京东 凡客 为啥 垃圾了呢？
<drazet> 京東  凡客最近發的貨都有問題
<drazet> 總是發次品
<CyrusYzGTt> 是不是就像臺灣那個烏魚子事件
<yilian> 如果是2009年入学，是叫2009级还是2009界？
<CyrusYzGTt> 就叫零玖級
<CyrusYzGTt> s/零玖/靈柩/
<yilian> 这街道车水马龙，我能和谁相拥
<nkadun> 谁碰到过IBM T42P的本本，电池电量显示是能用3小时，但用5分钟就报电量不足了
<nkadun> 有人知道怎么回事吗？9芯锂电
<nkadun> 换到别的本子上就没问题，会是什么硬件的错误呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 老雷紫红色的脸庞就如同是菊花盛开一般，笑得眼睛都看不见了。
<nkadun> ......
<CyrusYzGTt> 額～我猜是acpi的問題
<nkadun> IBM T42P的本本，电池电量显示是能用3小时，但用5分钟就报电量不足了
<CyrusYzGTt> 額～我猜是acpi&APM的問題
<nkadun> how to test / fix?
<CyrusYzGTt> 詳細請google之
<CyrusYzGTt> I ye bu zhi dao "how to test /fix"?
<nkadun> o, hao ba, wo qu google try try
<yilian> google 怎么用？
<CyrusYzGTt> en ,duo xie li jie you qu google zhi
<CyrusYzGTt> www.google.com
<yilian> 怎么有效搜索，比如他的问题
<nkadun> i zhi dao the site ming zi, but xie xie all the same
<CyrusYzGTt> 直接在搜索框中輸入
<roylez_> nkadun: 正常，我们办公室里面有人的T61能管10分钟
<delvin008> 这拼音+英语，太给力了
<CyrusYzGTt> hao de, bu yong xie ,xia ci qing yong zhong wen wen,bu ran ni can ting bu dong de
<roylez_> nkadun: 电池老化，话说回来，我的老x32电池还能管2个小时左右呢
<yilian> 搜了一大堆［原创］内容一样，位置不同的内容，，如何过滤
<nkadun> 不是，我换的新电池
<nkadun> roylez_: 我刚换的新电池
<roylez_> nkadun: ...
<nkadun> roylez_: 很奇怪的说
<roylez_> nkadun: 无话可说了
<yilian> 充电8＋或者冲放电3次
<roylez_> nkadun: 南开仔？
<nkadun> 你咋知道的？
<nkadun> yilian: 这是什么意思？
<roylez_> nkadun: 我曾经是
<nkadun> roylez_: 什么学院的？
<roylez_> nkadun: phy
<nkadun> roylez_: 哪一年？不会跟我一级的吧？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 主席看到老鄉了，要不要兩肋插一刀
<roylez_> nkadun: 做梦吧99
<yilian> 新电池不都是这样用的吗？首次充电8h以上
<nkadun> roylez_: 我们不会认识吧？你的名字是什么？
<nkadun> 我是99的，哈哈
<nkadun> 就不告诉你我是谁
<roylez_> nkadun: 去去，我才不信
<nkadun> 你光电的，还是应物的？
<nkadun> 还是理论物理？
<roylez_> nkadun: .... 理论物理
<nkadun> 你会打星际吗？
<roylez_> nkadun: 你说个极品人的名字好了
<nkadun> 张志龙
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀基情，這讓人情何以堪的打情罵俏
<yunfan1> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是基情么
<nkadun> roylez_: 你不会说，我就是张志龙吧？
<MaskRay`> RavenChan: 如何让 \tableofcontents 只显示 section，不显示 subsection
<roylez_> nkadun: ....
<roylez_> nkadun: 祖宗的，你是谁？
<nkadun> 哈哈
<alick> MaskRay`: subsection* ??
<nkadun> 物理系星际第一人
<nkadun> 南开大学星际校队队长，就是在下了～
<alvin_rxg> 星际?
<nkadun> starcraft
<alvin_rxg> 2?
<roylez_> nkadun: jojo？
<nkadun> 他是个弱！
<yunfan1> 星际干我毛事阿
<MaskRay`> alick: 不行
<roylez_> nkadun: ...
<yunfan1> 要玩星际找暴雪频道去
<nkadun> roylez_: jojo是个弱
<nkadun> roylez_: 说，你是哪位？
<roylez_> nkadun: 13宿住2楼的
<nkadun> roylez_: 那你是应物的啊？怎么会是理论物理的？
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, 可以设depth..
<nkadun> roylez_: 你能把那个roylez注销了吗？每次tab都显示两个！！！
<Genieliu> 剛用了fcitx，感覺挺不錯的。：）
<roylez_> nkadun: 那个在公司
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, \setcounter{tocdepth}{1}
<roylez_> nkadun: 无所谓，你跟哪个说我这边都会高亮的
<iPeipei> nkadun: 多按一次tab就可以了
<iPeipei> 可以切换的
<iPeipei> iGoogle: 阿姨
<nkadun> iPeipei: 怎么切？
<nkadun> roylez_: 在吗？
<iPeipei> nkadun: 你输入ro，然后再看tab键，就看到自动补全了，再按一次tab键，就切换到另一个roylez_
<nkadun> 不会的
<nkadun> 你试试
<iPeipei> 你用的什么客户端？
<nkadun> empathy
<roylez_> nkadun: 不影响的
<iPeipei> 哦，不知道，没用过
<nkadun> roylez:你还是得告诉我你是谁啊
<nkadun> roylez_: 主席同学
<roylez_> nkadun: 你先说，是大夫吗？
<nkadun> roylez_: 大夫怎么可能玩linux呢？
<nkadun> roylez_: 大夫现在在搞显微镜
<roylez_> nkadun: 老马？
<nkadun> roylez_: 你亮了
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<nkadun> roylez_: 主席V5
<Kandu> nkadun: 你玩星海爭霸很厲害？
<MeaCulpa> ......
<nkadun> Kandu: 搞两把？
<Kandu> nkadun: 沒時間
<nkadun> Kandu: 哦，我忘了，我现在没有win了
<nkadun> roylez_: 你说你是谁啊，我的主席！！！
<Kandu> nkadun: 我保留着 win32 玩星海 :)
<roylez_> nkadun: 乐
 * Kandu 繼續 coding
<nkadun> roylez_: 你在考虑我的排列组合？百家性＋6万个汉字＋乐？
<nkadun> 考验
<roylez_> nkadun: 白来个人，带乐的就我
<MeaCulpa> Le 还是yue
<nkadun> roylez_: 求姓氏，我一时真没法从大脑里搜出来
<roylez_> nkadun: 开了小窗跟你聊，你看不见...
<MeaCulpa> 超胆侠
<MeaCulpa> 今天班车在高架抛锚
<yunfan1> 然后有爆炸？
<MeaCulpa> 步行十米
<MaskRay`> RavenChan: 如何让 \tableofcontents 只显示 section，不显示 subsection
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, \setcounter{tocdepth}{1}
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, 没看到么
<cfy> MaskRay`: 什么答辩?
<yunfan1> 大便
<happyaron> RavenChan: latex大牛？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 额？google一下就行。。
<yunfan1> RavenChan: 陈瑞文？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 拜见latex大牛。
<RavenChan> yunfan1, 那是什么。。
<yunfan1> RavenChan: 我以为你名字叫这个
 * RavenChan raven酱。。
<Lavande> test
<^k^> Lavande, ....  23:17 
<richard_ma> 刚刚用autotool生成了Makefile，第一次成功啊～～
<MaskRay`> RavenChan: 万分感激
<richard_ma> 有会deb打包的么
<richard_ma> 我在运行dpkg-buildpackage时候，最后提示签名失败，这个怎么处理
<richard_ma> 但是不影响安装，能装上
<richard_ma> 也能卸载
<richard_ma> 这个签名有什么用？
<hv54> 好冷清啊
 * microcai 有人么？
<Kandu> cfy: 晚安 :{
<Kandu> cfy: :P
<microcai> ... ..
<microcai> 为何 SATA 硬盘始终以  133MB/s 的速率工作？
<microcai> 而不是 SATA 应该的  150MB/s ?
<kingbo> hdparm -i /dev/sda自己看看
<microcai> kingbo:  hdparam 没， sdparam 有一个
<ajingskyyy> ？
<ajingskyyy> 还有人阿？
<nkadun> 还有人在吗？
<nkadun> 求ubuntu 11.04的主题名称叫什么？
<FeiRuoWa>  我在，可是不知道ubuntu 11.04
<FeiRuoWa> 对不起
<nkadun> 好像是基于GNOME3的，MS我的10.04装不了～～
<nkadun> 呵呵，谢谢，没事～
<FeiRuoWa> 不可起 :p
<FeiRuoWa> class! bbl!
<^k^>  06:11
<Ubberlisk> 这频道有人说话么？
<knownbad> 你？
<Ubberlisk> 哦
<Ubberlisk> 原来有人:D
<knownbad> 不，我不是人。
<Ubberlisk> 哦，为啥不是人呢？
<Ubberlisk> 自动回复程序？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-19
<knownbad> 我是ET。
<knownbad> 溜了
<MeaCulpa> echo 'Morning, World!'
<Lavande> Morning, World!
<iIlL10oO> > 182517 @iIlL10oO > Proc.new { |x| x.class } .call(1,'a',true)
<iIlL10oO> > 'TW9ybmluZywgV29ybGQh'.unbase64
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Morning, World!
<MeaCulpa> ...
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕早
<iIlL10oO> > 'Morning, World!'.rot13
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Zbeavat, Jbeyq!
<iIlL10oO> > "Zbeavat, Jbeyq!"            .rot13
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Morning, World!
<iFvwm> cfy: risque de verglas nnnnd
<FrankLv> 我想装virtualbox，不过默认源中的qt版本稍微低点，我需要怎么做？
<iFvwm> 不装
<iFvwm> 系统用户"messagebus"已经存在，退出。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Z-Turning... I'm building a 2.6.37 kernel on working laptop
<roylez> MeaCulpa: idiot
<MeaCulpa> roylez: dummy!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: super-fast, makeopts=j7 building, bzimg completed in 4min
<Lavande> 有没有啥比较给力的同步备份工具？我想把home里面的东西备份到移动硬盘……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> Lavande: 你可以用unison，双向同步的，有了配置文件，你以后把硬盘接上来很快就能更新同步了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: and a very fat configuration, with almost all filesystem/hw support
<Lavande> roylez: 搜嘎，我搜搜看，不知道易用不 。。
<iFvwm> cp就是嘛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: You live to waste resources of our country!
<iFvwm> -dpr
<Lavande> cp。。ee肯定自己写自动的脚本的。。。
<iFvwm> 这也用软件，太傻了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: help me migrate to capitalism devilish super power U.S. then
<iFvwm> roylez: 难得你挤兑 MeaCulpa
<roylez> iFvwm: 神解码了我的英语
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: vanilla TTy, no chinese support...
<FrankLv> iFvwm: 发现apt source.lst不对 我是Lucid
<iFvwm> list？
<iFvwm> 我最近也去买一个mid什么的。 roylez 怎么样
<iFvwm> 不知道有些啥好的
 * FrankLv source.list 改对后就可以装了 
 * MeaCulpa tells Roylez: Wise man says, If you don't buy enough food, u waste your time; Buy food and don't eat'em up, u waste your money; Eat but shit, you waste your food; Eat and shit, you waste everything!
<MeaCulpa> s/Eat\ and\ shit/Eat\ and\ no\ shit
<iFvwm> nnnd 这理论，不要活了
<iFvwm> 最后修改的，不对了
<iFvwm> 加什么转义哦。
<iFvwm> 加了还是错的
<OT_iux> @@
<iFvwm> roylez: 乐乐。有好玩的没。
<iFvwm> 下雪了，你们都冬眠了。
<Kandu> :)  http://china-images.ubuntu.com/
<Yangtse> 想做个数字签名，用rsa 还是dsa elgamal好？
<iGirl> o
<iiGirl> aaa
<iGirl> 晕....
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/133337
<jyf1987> $  scrot $1 /tmp/screenshot.png && curl -s -F  file1=@/tmp/screenshot.png -F submit="OMPLOAD\!"  http://ompldr.org/upload | egrep '(View file: <a  href="v([A-Za-z0-9+\/]+)">)' | sed 's/^.*\(http:\/\/.*\)<.*$/\1/' |  xsel -b -i ? (full in a sample output)
<iGirl> iFvwm: 我的g9啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<yilian> 大家推荐些VPN吧，不要贵的，一般用用，看看网页的。
<tenzu> 为神马不用ssh？
<jyf1987> riku 写道 "昨天，风凰网发布了一篇名为“独家对话Ubuntu创始人：中国版产品已经推出”的新闻，文章中说 Ubuntu 创始人 Mark  Shuttleworth 今日现身北京，并表示 Ubuntu  中国版产品今天正式发布了，用户可以从网站直接下载使用，产品CD也已经在运往中国的途中。这里是中国版下载地址，据说 10.10  里没什么改变，只是语言默认设置成了中文，来源: Ubuntu 
<jyf1987> 哈皮呢
<jyf1987> 难道去拜boss了？
<yilian> SSH配置麻烦，
<jyf1987> riku 写道 "昨天，Ubuntu 的创始人 Mark Shuttleworth 在自己的博客中发表通告说，可能会在 Natty 之后的  Ubuntu 11.10 中内置 Qt 库及运行环境，同时会对一些有价值的 Qt 程序进行评估，并考虑会把它们内置于安装光盘及默认安装到  Ubuntu 中
<jyf1987> 靠 qt
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<pigscott> 大家好，请问有没有fedora的频道？
<srdgame> cnbeta 掛了？
<yilian_> 看yotube的视频还是很流畅的
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你咋也不屑qt了？
<iFvwm> cfy: 理解没
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我一直就不屑 又不是今天
<iFvwm> 叉叉斗篷都差点跑qt了的啊
<jyf1987> 那是他们阿 他们都搞cpp呢 我从来就不搞
<iFvwm> op不依赖qt。你来不。
<jyf1987> 扯吧 只是静态编进去了而已
<iFvwm> 无知的 jyf1987
<jyf1987> 随你
<iFvwm> 赶紧去搜索吧
<jyf1987> 没空跟你扯
<iFvwm> 我倒是有空。
<iFvwm> 心情愉快
<jyf1987> 你是地主
<jyf1987> 额 财主
<jyf1987> 西门大官人
<eth2net> pigscott, #fedora-zh?
<iFvwm> 你个官2代啊
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你是大官人
<pigscott> eth2net 谢谢
<cfy> iFvwm: 不理解...
<guojing-cn> 其实qt还行吧
<guojing-cn> 就是觉得被诺基亚买了有点不值得。。
<iFvwm> cfy: translate嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 你直接告诉我嘛....
<cfy> iFvwm: 早上我这里开不开网页的...
<cfy> iFvwm: 有意义的?
<cfy> iFvwm: 翻译不出来...
<cfy> ee又骗人....
<iFvwm> cfy:  http://imagebin.org/133345
<jyf1987> ee就是行骗卫生的
<jyf1987> 为生的
<cfy> 淫秽的verglas
<jyf1987> live on cheating
<ghosTM55> freeflying: there?
<iFvwm> cfy: 这家伙。仔细看截图没。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 看了.为啥我的出来结果不一样?
<iFvwm> 法语啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 失误.....竟然默认不是法语是西班牙语....
<cfy> iFvwm: 这得怪google的...
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> cfy: 搞一个7“的mid玩不。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 额。。。
<Use-Firefox> -i 124.88.193.65
<Use-Firefox> -i 58.20.51.237
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 那是啥?
<cfy> iFvwm: 没钱....
<iyten> http://tinyurl.com/6dyq3js
<gleerat> 我的Pidgin登录不了QQ了，你们呢？
<hv54> 很早就登录不上啦？
<hv54> 用webqq吧
<lainme> gleerat: 靠RP，有时不行。webqq
<gleerat> 啊？
<hv54> qq for linux
<gleerat> 不用QQforlinux，不好用
<gleerat> 真不行了用webQQ，不过现在只能用web2.qq.com了，这个界面不喜欢，更喜欢web.qq.com但是不能用了
<hv54> 新版的还行
<gleerat> 什么时候更新了？
<hv54> 前几个月吧
<iyten> gleerat: 试试 w.qq.com   webqq mini版
<hv54> 加了个截图功能
<gleerat> iyten: 好的，谢谢。
<gleerat> hv54: 可以文件传送吗？
<hv54> 不能哦
<hv54> 自己要改配置，不然老掉线
<gleerat> hv54: 那还是用webqq吧
<happyaron> make -j128
<gleerat> hv54: 好歹能传送文件
<hv54> 就是截图不方便
<happyaron> hv54: shutter
<hv54> :-)
<gleerat> hv54: 截图可以用Ubuntu自带的抓图工具啊，这个比QQ的好用多了
<hv54> 用webqq那个确实不错，但还要上传
<lainme> printscreen alt-printscreen <- ~/脚本/screenshot.sh
<hv54> gleerat
<hv54> ^_^，谢谢，我试试
<Lavande> ubuntu server 怎么有600多M啊！！？？
<happyaron> Lavande: 安装完启动内存占用30M
<Lavande> 我想弄个比较轻便的放在虚拟机里面，然后从真机ssh过去，搭建lamp然后建wp神马的，练手用的啊。。。
<Lavande> happyaron: 那么大，真不想下载，哈哈
<happyaron> Lavande: Debian netinst
<Lavande> happyaron: 我网速不是太给力，不知道要装多久呢。。。
<hv54> 我也装了个，但不会用
<happyaron> Lavande: debian netinst可以先下100多M的镜像，安装基本系统
<jyf1987> happyaron: 今天你老板来了？
<happyaron> Lavande: 然后ssh进去弄
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不是我老板
<Lavande> happyaron: thx，那我试试看啊
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那是你的啥？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没啥关系。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 那他来 你们不去应酬下？
<happyaron> jyf1987: freeflying 的老板，他去
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哦 原来这样
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 现在32G的ssd大概多少钱
<palomino|working> 不知道
<fnytm> 应该很便宜了吧现在。
<palomino|working> http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/22-c10-021.htm
<jyf1987> 我看到个天时达的 n89固态本机器 从16G换到32G就要加500
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 太狠了
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 笔记本用的固态盘和pc用的是一个价格么 还是说跟内存一样不同的
 * NoIE 真想买一块回家玩玩，固态硬盘。
<jyf1987> 那个小本还不错 32G ssd完全ok
<knownbad> 这里128G最便宜可以一千。
 * NoIE 不过，ubuntu的开机速度已经很快了，再买固态硬盘好像没有太大的必要。
<palomino|working> 应该是一样的 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 这么说这个店真黑
<palomino|working> :-)
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 同样的 2G内存版 换成普通硬盘就价格到1k8了 nnd
<jyf1987> 真黑
<Use-Firefox> -w
<jyf1987> 换个32Gssd 价格增加了700
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 太贵了
<jyf1987> 真黑 漆黑的
<jyf1987> palomino|working: ssd省电不
<palomino|working> 还行 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 不过比笔记本硬盘也省不了太多了 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 笔记本硬盘也就2-3w了 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 哦 这样我买普通硬盘的吧 受不了这帮黑人
<palomino|working> 也可
<jyf1987> 那ssd除了速度有啥其他优势呢？ 难道是重量上？
<palomino|working> 只有速度
<palomino|working> 重量是轻，但是笔记本硬盘也不怎么重嘛
<jyf1987> 那好 就这么定了
<jyf1987> 有没有什么for win32的测试工具
<palomino|working> hdtune
<jyf1987> 不是获取信息那种 是实际跑些运算来测试的
<palomino|working> hdtach
<palomino|working> o
<palomino|working> pcmark
<palomino|working> hdtune之类的能得到传输速度，寻道时间什么的
<jyf1987> 那内存呢
<palomino|working> 内存无所谓吧，随便买个ddr3就行啦
<jyf1987> 额 是这个笔记本 我怕他是改的 要拿个软件去测试阿
<palomino|working> 内存你想看信息?
<jyf1987> 当然 他要是搞个二手的ddr400的骗我说是ddr533的怎么办
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> ddr1代么
<jyf1987> 额 ddr2
<palomino|working> 可以用cpu-z看见内存频率
<palomino|working> 或者everest
<palomino|working> 不过everest改名了。。我忘了新名字...
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<jyf1987> palomino|working: cpu-z 看是通过bios查询吧 不是像bogomips那样测试一下的吧
<roylez> iFvwm: mid是什么？
<palomino|working> 不是通过bios吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 3d mark
<palomino|working> 应该是读某些io寄存器
<NoIE> http://bbs.news.163.com/bbs/photo/196134752.html
<NoIE> 钱云会一案官方调查组组长自杀？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 有绿色版本不
<palomino|working> 测试的话
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不知道
<palomino|working> 你可以试试sisoft sandra
<^k^> palomino|working, ....  13:12 
<palomino|working> 有成绩对比
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你搜索一下吧
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那行 可以试试
<palomino|working> everest也能测
<jyf1987> happyaron: 好
<jyf1987> 每次去中关村都是一次战役
<palomino|working> hehe
<jyf1987> 不是你死 就是我亡阿
<roylez> palomino|working: 怕米，你啥时候回家阿
<jyf1987> 主席想念笸箩的菊花了
<roylez> jyf1987: 你这个jr，就不说点别的
<jyf1987> roylez: 想不到别的了 你俩非亲非故
<iFvwm> 支持 roylez 掐 jyf1987
<iFvwm> 打雪战拉
 * happyaron 支持各位掐 ee
<iFvwm> 支持 dest 掐 happyaron
<iFvwm> 最近怎么不见 happyaron 的 destine了
<palomino|working> 一会儿。。 , roylez
<palomino|working> 发烧了。。 , roylez
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<roylez> iFvwm: mid是啥？
<jyf1987> mid麻
<iFvwm> 就平板嘛
<iFvwm> pda
<iFvwm> 都差不多
<roylez> 哦，有钱没文化的人玩的
<iFvwm> 破马发烧？
<iFvwm> roylez: 不是吧。可以换很多系统玩的。
<jyf1987> mobile internet device
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 你那里发烧了
<happyaron> iFvwm: 她放假了。
 * palomino|working 传给ee
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 到年龄没。到了，赶紧结了。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<happyaron> iFvwm: 没到。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 我得等到del那年龄
<iFvwm> happyaron: 耽误别人不是。。
<iFvwm> 身份证改下年龄
<iFvwm> 然后全国各地，请一次客
<happyaron> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> 20年没见过这么大的雪了。
<iFvwm> 2012真的来了
<fnytm> 呃?snow?
<xinen007> 问个问题，希望有人在啊
<xinen007> 我安装的1010
<xinen007> splash启动的时候不启动啊
<xinen007> 十分难看，还有字符跳出。。。
<qide> 刚安装完squeeze,开机的时候起先好好的，但是快到登录界面那会突然字体输出的字体就变小了，怎么回事？ati 4300显卡
<qide> xinem007,虚拟机安装的还是？
<qide> ub我用的时候基本不用理的，一点都没问题。。。
<xinen007> 当然全新安装
<xinen007> 从来不用虚拟机和wubi安装的
<xinen007> 我是笔记本，我觉得这个笔记本问题比较多
<xinen007> 如果是台式机，我觉得可能就没这些问题啊
<xinen007> 我决定取消这个splash，直接看跑码
<xinen007> 怎么做比较好
<qide> xinen007，我用ubuntu跟fedora suse都 没出过大问题，现在跑到debian来，问题一大堆……
<qide> menu.lst有没splash一段？
<qide> 注释掉？
<cfy> Kandu: 在不?
<xinen007> grub2就没有menu.lst了啊
<cfy> grub.conf
<xinen007> 应该是修改/etc/grub.d/中的某个文件的某一段
<qide> 诶，grub2的都比较悲剧。。。。以前的方法不能用
<xinen007> 或者是/etc/default/grub
<xinen007> 呵呵，我也许找到了，试试去
<qide> 有没用debian squeeze的高手呀？ help!!!!!!
<marco1> hello
<^k^> marco1, 好  13:58 
<qide> 安装ati官方驱动一直报错，不知道咋办……
<xinen007> quiet splash，改这个，
<qide> xinen007,好了？
<xinen007> qide：还不知道，我试试、、
<marco1> 你们有旧的linux内核版本的UBUNTU没有 ?
<xinen007> 应该就是这个里
<marco1>  ^k^??
<qide> xinen007,good luck!
<xinen007> 重启下，一会儿汇报
<Kandu> cfy: 唔
<cfy> Kandu: 三体三,有好多技术哦
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道真的假的....
<xinen007> 呵呵，搞定啦
<happyaron> ...
<hv54> 额，没人:-)
<iFvwm> 大雪
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<cfy> iFvwm: 不看了...我还是api...
<iFvwm> 很智能的，可适应图标尺寸的。
<iFvwm> 那你用我老的文字版本？
<cfy> 我复制了下...
<cfy> 用不了...
<happyaron> iFvwm: 拜见ee你老
<iFvwm> 中文拼音城市当参数的
<cfy> 我要发邮件的
<iFvwm> 哈皮。
<cfy> 这个我知道.
<iFvwm> 发邮件？
<cfy> 嗯,发到139,然后会有短信
<iFvwm> 有maito-attach.pl
<iFvwm> 方便的
<cfy> 这是啥?
<iFvwm> mailto
<happyaron> iFvwm: 脚本再发一次行不？上次你发给我的因为数据丢失已经全没了。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: authpwd => '01220539',
<cfy> iFvwm: 不要告诉我这是你密码...
<iFvwm> happyaron: 常用的，都放到git.ubuntu了。
<happyaron> iFvwm: ok
<iFvwm> cfy: 你个死家伙。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 为啥不用github？
<iFvwm> 害我
<iFvwm> 慢啊
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<happyaron> 呃，我这里满速
<cfy> iFvwm: 我登陆进去了....
<iFvwm> 。。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 有readme么？
 * cfy 退出了...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我終於後知後覺的發現ee喜歡說“死傢伙”
<iFvwm> 这不行了啊。改密码去。
<cfy> iFvwm: 快改吧.......
<cfy> happyaron: ee,哪有时间写readme......
<happyaron> iFvwm: 看来泄漏你密码的是你自己。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 他还没时间写readme，那谁有时间。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我
<happyaron> cfy: 那写吧。。。
<happyaron> 主席的配置文件每次我都要说明。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 快去吧！改了後，把密碼私聊告訴我
<cfy> happyaron: 新的都有...旧得就懒得动了....
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> Kandu: .
 * cfy 看fvwm
<Kandu> 剛剛人都到哪兒去了？
<cfy> Kandu: 我看完了
<Kandu>  /names 一下只有30個人。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 我要掐你了。害我改密码。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我是告诉你有安全漏洞...
<iFvwm> 。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 你都挂在网上了...能怪我么....
<cfy> iFvwm: 你要感谢我啊
<iFvwm> 居然发到irc，还带log的
<Kandu> cfy: 你寫了什麼程序偷 ee 密碼？
<cfy> iFvwm: 说不定有人整天盯着你的...
<iFvwm> ~。~
<cfy> Kandu: ee,写程序,不带配置文件和参数的....都在代码里....然后git管理.于是密码泄露了
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我整天釘着ee
<iFvwm> 就这一个密码嘛
<cfy> 我估计在挖掘下,可能还有...
<Kandu> cfy: 唔。 perler 就這樣 :P
<cfy> Kandu: 不要误解.......
<iFvwm> 有飞信的。上次被哈皮泄漏了。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 扯，我还没看到你密码呢。。。
<iFvwm> 我要哭了。
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> 给我加了2百个好友。
<cfy> Kandu: 就ee那样...
<iFvwm> happyaron: 可能是你的妹朵，她喜欢调皮
<happyaron> iFvwm: 她还没碰到那些脚本，脚本就已经被mkfs干掉了。
 * cfy 可见ee的产品不考虑安全的.....
<iFvwm> 我去找下，怎么从密钥环取密码。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 啊。
 * Kandu ee 是被 perl 毒害了
 * CyrusYzGTt 考慮跟ee合作，讓後就知道ee所有的密碼
<iFvwm> 女人的事情，不好说的。 你可能被偷窥了。 happyaron
 * Kandu af(irc)
<iFvwm> ..
<cfy> 下班
<happyaron> iFvwm: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ee我可能知道你系統密碼，不過就是沒有你的ip地址
<iFvwm> 以色列有一个沉睡的女特工。特点就是会套其他人的信息帐号。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 别乱喷人啊。
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 那个简单的
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我貌似有妳給我的3個腳本
<cfy> 我的电脑的ssh,禁止密码登陆,lol
<iFvwm> 。。 一边去。 别在这里说。 CyrusYzGTt
<cfy> iFvwm: 改了有毛用...
<cfy> iFvwm: 你脚本再改...再git push....
<cfy> iFvwm: 然后又知道了...
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iFvwm> 有密码本的啊。网易
<CyrusYzGTt> 糟糕我之前也用網易的
<iFvwm> 这你总没有吧
<cfy> 没有......
<cfy> 不过我登陆进去了..
<iFvwm> 我等下想个办法先。
<cfy> 张 斌?
<iFvwm> 死家伙，啥都说
<cfy> okay...
<cfy> 搞到ee名字了..
<iFvwm> 唉。
<cfy> 我登出了....
<CyrusYzGTt> ...看來ee被某個組織盯上了
<palomino|working> ............
<lainme> ……
<cfy> 我去改手机通讯录....
<cfy> 把eexpress改掉,lol
<iFvwm> 我明天去改身份证
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> :D
<iFvwm> 后天搬家。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我們去問國安局就知道了。。:-)
<cfy> 搬家干啥?
<iFvwm> 似乎地图的坐标也泄漏过。
<iFvwm> 我怕导弹。
 * cfy 改好了
<iFvwm> 国安的，我这倒是有熟人。你过来吧。 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 不怕，只要加入天地會，就沒事的，雖然天地會是個外門組織
<Kandu> cfy: 你那兒雪下得大不？
<cfy> Kandu: 还好.不是很大
<happyaron> iFvwm: 是不是谁去你那里然后带出来的信息？
<iFvwm> ..
<happyaron> iFvwm: 你脚本里从不能有坐标啊。
<iFvwm> 反正是有人知道。迟早泄漏嘛。未雨绸缪
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 。。。。我雖然不喜歡某黨，可是我是不喜歡進入政府組織的
<iFvwm> 是那google的坐标
<iFvwm> 疼猪知道。 nnnd
 * CyrusYzGTt 熱烈慶賀#ubuntu-cn 終於有個真實身份的淫了
<cfy> 最重要要知道
<cfy> 崽崽读哪个幼儿园
<iFvwm> 会被跨省的
<cfy> 其他就都知道了,lol
<iFvwm> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 張彬MM.
<iFvwm> 下班。
<cfy> .
<iFvwm> 打雪战去。
<xxd> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 張大美人，雪中遊戲，飾泄漏
<CyrusYzGTt> 假作真时真亦假，无为有处有还无。
<void1> bs ee
 * roylez 沃尔沃天津在招人，有没有人有兴趣的？engineer月薪12k +
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: wtf
<jyf1987> roylez: 关键是做啥 你都不说做啥 就乱问一汽了
 * roylez 只是替人问问...他们用ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉～可惜，我用的是fedora
<jyf1987> 他们要是招人去做车子 我们咱们插的进去 额
<roylez> jyf1987: 大约是 sys admin，今天有猎头找我
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 恭喜主席被獵頭
<freeflying> roylez: 猎头给你打电话的？
<freeflying> roylez: 北京的一个猎头吧
<jyf1987> roylez: 怎么你才12k 太糟蹋人才了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 張大美人，急logout,雪中遊戲，飾泄春，心竊喜，愛人依舊
<CyrusYzGTt> 怎渡，怎渡，驚起#ubutnu-cn 一片譁然
 * jyf1987 请把你地哥额，带回你地家，请把你地妹妹留下
<CyrusYzGTt> 知否！知否！ee被泄密
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @Carlure RT @ljqu: 模电课上，老师说：这个放大器是增益可变的 顿时全班疯了，曾哥还会这个？
<jiero> dungeon crawl soup : anybody with me?
<roylez> jyf1987: 没说给我这么多
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @soneverdance RT @pufei: 据说当今和奥巴马今天除了就双方关心的国际问题交换看法以外，还将就两国领导人子女在美的学习、生活问题分享经验。
<jyf1987> roylez: 给你更少？ 不会吧
<roylez> jyf1987: en...
<roylez> freeflying: 大连的，04xx的电话大过来，我以为是国外的...
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @na_sheishei RT @milpitas95035: 2011年1月18日下午，来自中国广东韶关的拆迁户王永利、王东炎父子来到华盛顿白宫前，展开他们的标语，在胡锦涛到达白宫参加奥巴马的私人晚宴前进行抗议。
<jyf1987> roylez: 那你海龟不是白当了？额
<roylez> jyf1987: 本来就是...
<metbsd> 奥巴马这边谈合作，那边继续派航母入中国领海
<metbsd> 美国人就是这样的
<metbsd> 冷战思维
<CyrusYzGTt> 跟當時國共談判的情況一樣
<jyf1987> roylez: 那你还回来做啥 古人云  千里为官只为钱， 现在你 万里海龟 没有钱财你还来啥
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過當時共黨做的事被美國做了，所以共黨就暫時當國黨
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 中美可是亲密伙伴 领导人子女家属都在美呢 你见过 国共双方家属在对方的么
<jyf1987> 中美打不起来 不要瞎想
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 哦，我想起來了，還在當質子
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 不過這個質子對於天朝的國主來說是可以放棄的
<metbsd> 欧洲中东都讨不到甜头，现在又想回亚洲打仗了
<metbsd> 美国就是个战争贩子
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 差不多 不过 秦异人是一门心思想回国 可是当今的红贵可不想回来呀 再说 这人质也太他妈多了吧
<metbsd> 打不起来航母开来家门口都够受了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 那就有理由說明某國可能是另外某個的秘密附屬國
<jyf1987> 挺好的 美军来了我带路 lol
<metbsd> 美国人很勇于尝试的，一定会搞亚洲的
<metbsd> 看着吧
<metbsd> 到时找个借口就来了
<CyrusYzGTt> 航母來了，收破爛的可以去碰運氣
<metbsd> 当时韩战就是这样打起来的
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @aoon3tta RT @waiwailess: 查到个外地的路叫“解放大路”…看着还没觉得什么，念了一遍突然泪流满面了…
<jyf1987> 韩站保住了韩国 不是挺好的
<metbsd> 来别人家的地盘打仗，然后获得半个朝鲜半岛，合算
<CyrusYzGTt> 航母來了，一起去收破爛，看看能不能節省材料建個房子
<xinen007> 有人在10.10安装过gnome-globalmenu吗？
<xinen007> 我安装不好
<xinen007> 需要点经验啊
<metbsd> 美国实在太强大了，实力没地方发泄
<CyrusYzGTt> 美國人夢想自己就是西秦，準備橫掃八荒六合，席捲宇內
<jyf1987> 统一江湖
<Kandu> metbsd: 韓戰是朝鮮發起的好不？
<CyrusYzGTt> 統一度衡量
<Ubberlisk> 请问一下我在别的聊天室里看中文是乱码，怎么解决？
<Ubberlisk> 用的xchat
<jiero> Ubberlisk: because Chinese IRC use non-utf-8
<metbsd> 朝鲜本来就该社会主义阵营管
<jiero> metbsd: 打倒一切军国主义
<jiero>  打倒一切独裁军国主义
<Kandu> metbsd: 呃，剛剛還沒反應過來。原來是你啊， metbsd
<metbsd>  是我，怎么了
<Ubberlisk> 那怎么修改呢？
<Kandu> metbsd: 好久不見，挺想你的
<jiero> Ubberlisk:change port number, rise one
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你想他 额 基情
<metbsd> 中美竞争得意的是俄罗斯
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯，是 metbsd 看上我對我表白的
<metbsd> 你没事吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 你好男风
<jyf1987> 断袖之嗜
<Ubberlisk> 把端口号变成6677+1 = 6678？
<jiero> Ubberlisk: I tried it, it works/
<CyrusYzGTt> 用8080
<jyf1987> Kandu: 从今天开始 我要正式认真的学c了 要一口气学下去
<Kandu> jyf1987: metbsd 說什麼都檔沒看見就行了
<jyf1987> 学到葛屁为止
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哦，好啊。好好學
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我已经忽略过了 怎么 难道她是你妹？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我只是忘了加 ignore 列表了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 又看到這個名字，感覺很詫異
<Ubberlisk> 好使了:)
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 真晕 你还是练习下如何在眼睛里ignore 而不借助工具吧
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 终于找到组织了！！！！
<Ubberlisk> 发现文字编码的问题，得用GB编码
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> xchat编个名字就这么麻烦呀！！！！！！！大家好，新手在这里给您打招呼了！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也是新來的哈
<jiero> Tang...
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 。。。。唐呀！！！！
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 我地新新来的
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 正了一下无，总算用上这个ubuntu系统了
<jyf1987> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 你是马甲吧 以我这么多年的经验来看
<lainme> 我感觉不是
<Kandu> jyf1987: 要是有空，把 pascal 也學學？
<jyf1987> lainme: 那担保人是你了
<Ubberlisk> 这里也有马甲=。=
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那天问你 pascal究竟有啥好处 你没说 坏处我可是知道的
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 马甲，以前好像用soier等等进过，原来用过一次ubuntu这个东西，原来那个帐号好像已经不能用了
<xinen007> Ubberlisk, 我用的就是xchat
<jiero> Gallium3d: Directx 10/11 recreated, opensourced, and now on Linux
<lainme> jyf1987:没书面的，不算的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你說說壞處
<xinen007> 你在编码设置成utf-8即可
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 那個 Tang_XX_2011_okc 是新來的，我發現新手的毛病，她叫 唐玉濤
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 那個 Tang_XX_2011_okc 是新來的，我發現新手的毛病，她叫 s/tangyutao/唐玉濤/
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ？？这个能够查到呀？
<Ubberlisk> 唐玉涛？
<Ubberlisk> o.O
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 错了，不是她，是他
<CyrusYzGTt> s/tangyutao/唐玉濤/
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么知道
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 对呀，这个怎么能看到呀？
<Ubberlisk> 啊，你看他的用户信息了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 她說她用xchat,我就知道了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这个我怎么看我的信息呀
<happyaron>  /whois Tang_XX_2011_okc
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是后面的名字阿
<jyf1987> Kandu: 坏处首先是 用得人少 源码也就少拉
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 在哪里用可以看到这个信息呀
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯，非常壞
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ ???什麼關鍵？？？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 能讨论的人也不多 需求也不多 不能拿来混饭吃 还有就是用得人少 改进自然也就少了 这个是主要问题
<jiero> scribus 14
<Ubberlisk> 唐玉涛在法国？
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: /whois Tang_XX_2011_okc
<jyf1987> Kandu: 另外他语法上好像有专门的开始与结束关键字吧 这个比较2  begin end
<Ubberlisk> pratchett.freenode.net :Rennes, France
<jyf1987> lua用一个end已经骂死了
<happyaron> Ubberlisk: 服务器没有在中国的
<Kandu> jyf1987: c 裡邊還不是有 { }
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 受不了了！！！不教我方法算了，还错误的指出我的错误信息，我是男的，人在中国
<jyf1987> Kandu: 少写许多压
<jyf1987> Kandu: 当然不写更好
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这些都是干嘛的英语？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯，也很懷
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 貌似妳被激將了，透露了你是男的是天朝人
<jyf1987> Kandu: 其他也没有啥了 我觉得主要还是用得人少 这个是一切的关键
<Kandu> jyf1987: 還有，每個單元文件都得寫 interface  implementation 這麼長的關鍵字
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这个...有问题吗，起码大家谈论起来不陌生呀。。。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 那是挺厂的 为何没有人去改进他呢
<Ubberlisk> IRC挺不错的，为啥当初在天朝没普及开呢，QQ群站了伤风
<Ubberlisk> 我们说的都是汉语啊
<jyf1987> 反正也没有多少人用 不会遭到别人阻碍 现在c要改个东西 就有好多人不情愿 呵呵
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我也納悶呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 標準化進程咋就這麼慢
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这个xchat东西还真像以前的聊天室，有意思，就像大烩菜！
<Kandu> jyf1987: oop 都只有一個提案
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有，我也說過俺是天朝廣府人士
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这个xchat有没有像QQ那样私聊，发文件的功能呀？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 是不是那帮人忙着干别的去了 根本不来管这事了 lua的委员会就3人 改东西快得狠
<Kandu> jyf1987: 結論就是 pascal 很不好
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 可以
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 怎么私聊，帮忙指点一下！
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ xchat就是右鍵，打開對話窗口
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 同志们，我搞明白了，点用户名就可以进行私下聊了
<CyrusYzGTt> 打住，我不是同志，
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 太逗了...没那意思，尊称呀
<Ubberlisk> 别，同性恋也需要尊重
<Ubberlisk> its ok to be gay
<CyrusYzGTt> 你應該說 lady & 什麼men
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 哈哈哈
<Ubberlisk> 国际会议啊，哈哈
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 有明白了一个，这个XCHAT有好多命令可以用，有点像原来的mud和聊天室的混合产出，是吧。。。不许嘲笑我。。。
<Ubberlisk> 哇，玩过文字mud,老玩家啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 錯，irc是聊天室的鼻祖
<Guest32144> 不能改名了
<jiero> irc is eailer than mud
<Guest32144> 咋回事
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 鼻祖，原来这样呀
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 简洁，给力，不错
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 錯，irc是聊天室的鼻祖,是諸聊天室的創始神
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 不说还真不知道
 * CyrusYzGTt 警告了 Tang_XX_2011_okc 一下
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 像这么多的对话，可以保存吗？
<happyaron> Guest32144: /nick newname
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 为什么还有警告，这是什么意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 在 ~/.xchat2/下
<Ubberlisk> 话说多了？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 好像是不是拿我做实验呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 在 ~/.xchat2/scrollback/
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 不明白
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 黑客行为？
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 在 ~/.xchat2/scrollback/ 下 就是你的log
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 也不用进我电脑吧，才装的系统，没重要文件的
<flh> 请教朋友们：gnome下，urxvt想tab在一个窗口中。要在哪里配置？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这个是个什么路径？
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ ...我告訴你xchat本地聊天記錄的位置，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<Ubberlisk> 在你的home 目录下，有个xhact2文件夹
<Ubberlisk> 如果你用的linux的话
<CyrusYzGTt> Ubberlisk§ 是 .chat2
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 不好意思，水平太差，能一天之内弄好这个ubu，然后输出个中国字就已经不错了，不得嘲笑寡人
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 我找找
<hv54> :-)
<flh> 请教朋友们：gnome下，urxvt想tab在一个窗口中。要在哪里配置？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> home，home在那个
<jiero> Tang_XX_2011_okc:  ~ is your current home directory
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 。。。。黑客是誇平臺的，不會受到系統的制約的
<Ubberlisk> 银行卡密码永远比艳照重要，哈哈
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 哪位高手能现在进入我的系统，拿走我桌面伤的一个docx文件，我就给他50元
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 这些人比较喜欢扯淡，别把什么话放在心上。
<hv54> 扯。。。。。。。。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ^_^，我还都当真了。。。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 原来这个，o(∩∩)o...哈哈打出来的字，是一个字符画呀
<Ubberlisk> 他在吹牛，你的艳照和密码都很安全
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 進來的時候看了 topic了嗎？
<flh> 走人
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 算了，桌面上有个叫秘密的avi文件，谁能拿走，白送50
<tang> 啥？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> topic是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<ghosTM55> 有多少朋友用中国版的ubuntu了
<tang> cy
<Ubberlisk> 中国版ubuntu? 绿坝花季护航版？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 啊，这些东西呀，还没来得及看，能打出字已经很激动了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 第一个用的软件
<tang> cyr
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 第二个用的软件就是......xchat
<tang> 怎么输入别人的名字?
<happyaron> 没有，默认选择仓库里的一些中国人常用的软件做成CD，就是中国版
<Ubberlisk> 糖糖也是在上大学么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ Ub那些問她們，我是fedora的，除了那些共通的可以問我
<jyf1987> happyaron: 好简单的想法 额
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 那个唐唐
<Ubberlisk> ä½ 
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ Ub那些問她們，我是fedora的，除了那些共通的可以問我,不過我不會編程，也不要問我
<tang> 我要和那个人说话
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> fedora是什么东西？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 本来就是啊，其他的各种改进都直接推到仓库里的包中
<Yangtse> 一群小p孩
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 真是了不起，有这么多热心的朋友们帮助
<happyaron> 哈哈，人要有童心嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ fedora是ubuntu的表哥
<tang> 我电脑取消屏幕保护怎么做？
<gtolden> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 另一个发行版
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那就是打个虚拟包
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ......糊涂了，ubuntu怎么读 ，好像绕口呀
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ ubuntu是fedora的表妹
<happyaron> jyf1987: 正确
<gtolden> CyrusYzGTt: 算远房吧
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 算了，那么ubuntu这个东西是不是我这中低能人士比较好用的一个桌面系统？
<gtolden> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 对很多人来说都是这样的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 比如说要添加gwibber的新浪插件，那必须让apt-get install gwibber-plugins的人也一样能用。
<Ubberlisk> 别低能人士啊，那些所谓高手也不过就是一天泡三个小时，一年之后谁都是专家
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 錯了，不要把GNU/linux想的很高技術，其實是習慣問題
<gtolden> CyrusYzGTt: 就是就是
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 你可以爲了win7而改變用XP的習慣，爲什麼不爲了linux改變win的習慣
<Ubberlisk> 就是个操作系统而已，用TI的计算器的觉得用Casio的是高手？
<gtolden> 我觉得ubuntu的桌面比windows高效多了
<tang> gtolden,怎样取消屏幕保护
<hv54> 系统--->首选项--->屏幕保
<jiero> tang: http://www.utchina.net/
<Ubberlisk> 最为懒人着想的系统是Mac OS
<tang> 我看电影时一会又得动鼠标，不然就黑了。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这个逻辑是对的，我非常支持这样的想法，就像用这个系统的初衷是，一个人告诉我，oppenoffice是用在ubuntu上的，而我用openoffice做了一个项目，觉的非常好用，所以一年之后，又回到这个平台上了。
<jyf1987> Ubberlisk: 考虑到果粉有钱 当然得如此了
<happyaron> Ubberlisk: Casio的计算器和Tl比是低档货好不好
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 让人感动的是。。。刚才可以放mkv了，激动呀。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 嗯，你應該說LibreOffice(是openoffice 的fork)將來是默認用在
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这个libreoffice是什么？
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: openoffice的后继项目
<gtolden>  Tang_XX_2011_okc: 多亏了linux下解码器是各软件共用的
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 播放多媒體ub我不知道怎麼配置，我知道的是fedora,你問 happyaron 哈皮龍兄
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/udc-cn/
<lainme> tl是什么……
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 桌面培训
<happyaron> lainme: 德州仪器
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> mkv高清的速度好像比win7暴风影音快，只是字幕好像阴影重呀
<gtolden>  Tang_XX_2011_okc: 各有优劣
<Ubberlisk> 看来你驱动不错，我ubuntu下不能硬件解码视频:(
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 你應該回答 Tang_XX_2011_okc 的問題，，她不是用fedora有些我不知道怎麼回答
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 呵，朋友们，你们还有分工呀
<jiero> Tang_XX_2011_okc: to http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 桌面培训，看到了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...我在推销我的桌面培训
<jiero> happyaron: I promote Ubunut WIki
<jiero> lol
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 不错不错
<happyaron> jiero: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 隨便，只要她不問我關於ub的配置方案就是了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 太好了。。。真是非常感谢大家的帮助
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这个xchat能用中文名字吗？
<gtolden> CyrusYzGTt:我倒是很想问问，为什么我的fedora14开了compiz后隐藏上面板，那个面板就死活出不来了
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 不能
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 不能，不然我早就用了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 感觉也是这样....
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 设计上就是为了大家打的时候方便，没有支持复杂字符集。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 也是个好的想法
<CyrusYzGTt> gtolden§ ...這個問題是在特效一直存在，要重啓。。。我還沒報bug,我不隱藏面板的
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 一台5年前的笔记本，能播放mkv高清这么流畅，装这个系统起码也值了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 还能用openoffice，vym，知足了
<gtolden> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚开始很天真地把ubuntu的习惯往fedora上照搬，结果悲剧
<hv54> ub下有没有在线看电影的？
<Ubberlisk> 哇，还能放高清，我的悲剧了:(
<Ubberlisk> 08年的，高清只能在windows下面看
<lainme> 感觉有这计算器，数学考试可以无虑了
<CyrusYzGTt> gtolden§ 我告訴妳，不要把fedora開特效，開2D就行了。能看1080(在我的機器上)，
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 盗梦空间720p，流畅，但快进后短暂跳帧
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 我推薦用 vlc ，
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> vlc软件吗？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 问一下，ubuntu是不是不用杀毒软件？
<Ubberlisk> ubuntu 怎么和windows共享文件？ 除了架设FTP之外
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 360好像不能装呀
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 嗯，是很強大的播放器，，
<tang> 盗梦空间怎样？
<happyaron> Ubberlisk: samba
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 不用
<zzmfish> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 不用杀毒软件的
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 片子不错，画面流畅，
<lainme> Ubberlisk: samba、nautilus-share，简单
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 能，不過只要注意安全，就不用殺毒軟件
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> vlc怎么装
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 是不是软件中心找？
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 參考 happyaron 和 jiero 給你的鏈接
<jiero> Tang_XX_2011_okc:apt:vlc
<zzmfish> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 裸奔的linux比安装杀毒软件的windows安全一万倍
<tang> 2011，在哪儿看的？
<tang> 怎么输入你的名字？
<jiero> Tang_XX_2011_okc:  type    apt:vlc   in firefox
<jiero> or click it here
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这么牛,我说呢，win7装了360确实比ubuntu netbook要慢呀
<Ubberlisk> VLC 在网上下就可以
<jiero> tang: type j and press "Tab"
<jiero> you will see a list
<jiero> including my nick jiero
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ...
<Ubberlisk> 360大流氓软件，尽量避免啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ en ,neng yong zhong wen ma ,
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 妳看 Tang_XX_2011_okc 都 ...了
<tang> jiero, 谢谢
<happyaron> Ubberlisk: 尽量避免安装源外的软件。
<tang> CyrusYzGTt, 可以了
<Ubberlisk> jiero的中文输入似乎坏了
<happyaron> Ubberlisk: 那样不安全
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> install......
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ Tang_XX_2011_okc 是妳的馬甲？
<tang> 不是
<tang> 我就这一个名字
<tang> CyrusYzGTt,
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> j+tab是什么功能？
<Ubberlisk> 怎么都以为是马甲？ QQ用多了？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 难道还有位唐兄？
<CyrusYzGTt> 這裏曾經一個人用幾個帳號，特別是jyf
<tang> tang-xx我是
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 知道了，列出符合字幕的名字。。。
<tang> Tang-xx-2011
<tang> 你的怎么不可以哦
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> vlc media player...安装成功
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 可以呀
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 别胡说
<lainme> tang: 客户端的问题……
<tang> CyrusYzGTt, 最近这些天可好
<tang> 我们这下雪了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ freenode服務器作證
<tang> 冷
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: you talking about me?
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 那你拿记录来说
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 在家誰懶覺。。
<jiero> i have 3 or 4.
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 实验一下vlc
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 讓你去教導 Tang_XX_2011_okc
<tang> 我也今天没有出去
<tang> 昨天喝醉了
<tang> 难受
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ ...一邊去，我才沒有時間玩蒐證
<tang> VLC做什么的
<Ubberlisk> 播放软件
<jiero> tang: vlc recording your video/ make webcam working better
<Ubberlisk> 还能视频广播，视频监控
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 万能播放器
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 测试完毕
<tang> 系统自带有啊
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 棒！
<^k^> Tang_XX_2011_okc, ....  18:36 
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 是基於 qt的很強大的播放器，能放我機器本來不支持的1080P
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 帅！
<tang> 高清？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 高清720p
<tang> CyrusYzGTt,
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ ..??
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 用5年前的老笔记本
<tang> 我这个没有装那软件也可以播放啊
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 比win7帅
<tang> sohu高清
<tang> 网页里看
<CyrusYzGTt> 高清，在我的機器上用vlc才能放1080P,要不然只能用mplayer 放720P
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 我在网上找的，大家都说smplay这个东西好像万能，原来vlc也万能呀
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> smplay测试了一下，可发放fla
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> tang，网页也能看高清，真的。。。
<jiero> smplay have 70% features of VLC, imo
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 了解了，强大呀......
<tang> CyrusYzGTt, 你电脑配置不高？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 唉，破习惯，还是用ctrl+Enter 发信息，老发不出去，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 嗯，
<randy_> Tang_XX_2011_okc, 能说的详细一点吗？用vdpau
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> vdpau是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 在網頁上用vp8也不錯，還有 ffmpeg (含高清)
<tang> 我没有安啥
<tang> 直接看的
<tang> 就可以啊
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 知道妳的機器厲害了，有錢淫，，，不聊妳
<tang> 不是机器的问题哦
<randy_> 我是使用vdpau的高清
<randy_> 小于3%
<happyaron> jiero: vlc也用ffmpeg吗？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 我也是新手，vdpau不知到是什么东西，我还以为拼写错了呢，不过用smplayer和高手介绍的vlc看高清真不错，1080p没测试过，片源少，文件太大，我硬盘才80G
<tang> 下载后再看？
<randy_> Tang_XX_2011_okc, 是一个nvida的库
<Ubberlisk> gefore 9300m ubuntu下面的驱动是不是不能高清硬件解码？ 我调整到使用硬件解码的时候，画面就是蓝色的
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 专业名词太多了......连库都能装电脑里面呀
<randy_> Tang_XX_2011_okc, 是lib
<jiero> happyaron: yeah
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这个破笔记本，原想只要能不装杀毒、用上openoffice、就可以了，没想到，还能弄出这么多花样，真不错
<Ubberlisk> 老树新花，哈哈
<cfy> perl肯定是要装的
<randy_> Tang_XX_2011_okc, 但是不是所有都支持vdpau
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 要不要，我幫妳發那堆文檔給她
<randy_> cfy, 我就不用,python代替
<cfy> randy_: @_@
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不用.装了就可以了
<cfy> ln -s perl python
<cfy> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..perl黨的果然在招收黨員
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我知道 有個 perl-python
<randy_> happyaron, 可以用ffmpeg解码,但是基本上不用
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 可以在 perl調用 python 和 在 python調用 perl
<happyaron> randy_: 哦。
<happyaron> randy_: 它自己写解码器？
<randy_> happyaron, 是阿
<happyaron> randy_: o
<randy_> happyaron, 法国人的东西
<Ubberlisk> 法国佬对开源软件热情很高似乎
<happyaron> 试过vlc，在我电脑上表现没mplayer好，很久都没再试了。
<randy_> 我正在翻译维基上的jack,不说呢
<happyaron> x264没事更新啥，又一大堆软件要rebuild，悲剧。
<tang> 哪儿可以看到盗梦空间？
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。
<randy_> happyaron, x264的引用是动态库（默认），只需要re它自己
<CyrusYzGTt> 用mldonkey下載
<tang> CyrusYzGTt, 你知道不？
<tang> 要装个软件？
<happyaron> randy_: 有些软件是要rebuild的，因为ABI变了
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 去 veryCD搜索然後用mldonkey下載
<tang> CyrusYzGTt,  veryCD是啥？
<tang> 一个地址？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...去看 happyaron 的 培訓教程
<tang> 在哪儿看？
<randy_> happyaron, 对于这次更新我不熟悉，abi我是不太清楚确切的定义，不过在翻译中
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 告訴 tang 妳的教程地址
<happyaron> randy_: 我已经在编译了，Application Binary Interface
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...里面没有mldonkey
<randy_> happyaron, 对了，您竞赛得奖了，有时间出教材了
<happyaron> randy_: 远着呢。
<randy_> happyaron, 我知道abi是什么！
<happyaron> randy_: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 那你就說 amule
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 也没有
<Kandu> happyaron: 什麼競賽得獎啦？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ....嘆哉！悲哉！，，
<happyaron> Kandu: 。。。
<nihui> happyaron:   /dev/stdout 就是 abi
<happyaron> Kandu: 以后不学那科，不提也罢
<Kandu> happyaron: 化學么
<happyaron> nihui: :)
<nihui> linux 的 abi
<tang> 要电驴下载？
<happyaron> nihui: 但是linux分kernel space和user space
<happyaron> nihui: 一般东西不受它影响。
<youthful> 大家好
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 列位，我何我的IP成了123.62.4.45
<randy_> nihui, 那个有关系吗？abi?
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> youthful，你好
<^k^> youthful, 好  19:04 
 * happyaron 拜见泥灰，哈哈
<youthful> 这么温暖，热心的朋友们
 * happyaron 拜见哈皮哈皮
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 和我感觉一样，这里比较温暖
<happyaron_>  mj
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 怎么改名字呀？
<happyaron> happyaron_: ...
<happyaron> 这个咋拜呢，拜见我的假马甲。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ubuntu one 是个什么东西，好使吗？
<youthful> 刚加入 IRC 阵营 呵呵 新手 大家多多关照呀
<freeflying> youthful: welcome
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
 * maonx 话说有人用了Pidgin的Openfetion插件么
<happyaron> maonx: 有
<maonx> happyaron: 感觉怎么样，直接包下载下来的包解压安装么？
<_myke> happyaron: 不知道是wicd还是新内核的缘故，发现很容易掉线
<happyaron> maonx: 嗯，在pidgin上还好。
<happyaron> maonx: empathy上没中文，不知道咋回事
<happyaron_> happyaron: pidgin 插件有飞信群么?
<maonx> happyaron: 忘了解压放在哪个文件目录下了。。。。
<happyaron> happyaron_: 没有
<happyaron_> 为啥...
<happyaron> happyaron_: 作者自己不想写群，有愿意写的欢迎加入。
<yilian> 用免费的SSH会不会发生DNS劫持
 * maonx 你们这二个算是同一个人自余自乐么。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron_§ 哈皮龍假兄，妳好
<happyaron> happyaron_: 他写这个是为了给他女朋友发短信。:)
<nihui> :)
<maonx> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yilian§ 會，我現在就沒有了翻牆用句
<CyrusYzGTt> yilian§ 會，我現在就沒有了翻牆用具
<yilian> 飞信还是网页版的
<nihui> yilian: 有客户端和插件，需要的话自己装。
<nihui> happyaron_: :)
<nihui> happyaron_: 好像没有nickname enforcer
<yilian> 那个知道，就是用了才发现网页版的比插件和客户端好。
<happyaron_> happyaron: 客户端有群 ?
<lainme> 飞信哪个pidgin插件，最近好像没法用了
<_myke> 谁用wicd?
<happyaron> happyaron_: 微弱的支持
<happyaron> lainme: 提示啥错误？
<maonx> lainme: Openfetion
<yilian> 客户端有群，
<lainme> happyaron: 登入上，issue里也有人提
<lainme> maonx: 我是打算弄到bitlbee里，本来想或许可以直接用呢
<maonx> lainme: 没试过，我自己还在安装中。。。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 朋友们，推荐一个邮件客户端软件，多账户的，好吗？
<yilian> thunderbird
<happyaron> lainme: 我的没啥问题
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ thunderbird = tb
<yilian> 比Gnome带的那个好用，特别是配置POP3 SMTP
<randy_> yilian, 不免费的也会,ssh的本都解析dns的
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> thunderbird 系统自带那个evolution是不是不好用呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 如果希望支持exchange的話，就用devmail
<youthful> 我想提个问题，就是 我的 键盘映射表 经常丢失 就是使用 xmodmap 查看 没有映射 重启gnome 后就好了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> exchange是什么功能？
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 如果希望支持exchange的話，就用默認的安裝插件或者devmail
<lainme> happyaron: 我不打算再试了，以pidgin插件形式存在，bitlbee-libpurple看起来不认，还是去琢磨openfetion
<happyaron> lainme: 呃，估计这个插件还是不够兼容
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 以前用foxmail大家都用吗，就是类似那个形式的多账户管理邮件客户端，大多是163的邮箱
<happyaron> 现在pidgin empathy adium可以用那个插件
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: thunderbird
<yilian> 是的，非常难用，还是thunderbird好，简单，他有很多邮件支持商的配置文件，帮你自动配置，不需要手动设置服务器和端口号，加密规则
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 或者 evolution，我推荐thunderbird
<_myke> yilian: 用thunderbird?
<happyaron_> lainme: bitlbee 是什么?
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 谢谢各位，这就安装那个tb
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 我同意 happyaron
<yilian> Mozilla Thunderbird
<_myke> yilian: 用teledactyl么?
<yilian> 不用，没听过。。。
<lainme> happyaron_: 可以在irc客户端里连接到其他IM软件，就像irc一样
<_myke> yilian: tb的一个xpi, vim-like key binding
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 忘了问，那个tb是中文的还是外文的？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 还多附加程序呀
<_myke> yilian: 类似vimperator
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 装语言包就是中文的了
<yilian> 多国语言支持，像火狐一样
<_myke> happyaron: 默认设置下tb接收邮件是否从服务器删除？
<youthful> help
<happyaron> _myke: 不晓得，我用mutt，:)
<yilian> 不删除
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 装软件实在软件中心，还是新李德里面装？
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 一样
<_myke> yilian: 哦，可以改设置的对不？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 那么语言包在哪里装？
<_myke> yilian: teledactyl我是从源码compile的，结果tb无法加载
<yilian> 这个具体看你的邮件设置，需要以网页形式登陆你的邮箱，然后设置，至少163，com的是这样
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 在软件中心里搜索 thunderbird zh
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 了解，谢谢
<_myke> happyaron: 语言包好像叫做什么i18n
<maonx> happyaron: 我装了那个Openfetion解压包后，在Pidgin下找不到。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 你該給個教程吧，，不然每天被人這樣重複問，很煩的
<lainme> maonx: 那是独立程序
<happyaron> maonx: 装pidgin-openfetion
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...没时间写
<maonx> happyaron: 文件名改成这个？
<maonx> lainme:  我装的是插件。。。
<happyaron> maonx: 插件是pidgin-openfetion啊。
<_myke> happyaron: btrfs df怎么弄的?我忘记了
<happyaron> _myke: ...
<maonx> happyaron: 我的文件名是后面还有版本号。。
<lainme> 有pidgin-openfetion……out了
<happyaron> btrfs.wiki.kernel.org
<happyaron> maonx: pidgin-openfetion-0.1.tar.gz
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 那就擠點時間寫
<maonx> happyaron: 对，我把这个解压了。。
<happyaron> maonx: mkdir build
<happyaron_> happyaron: pidgin 插件现在有些啥功能了？
<happyaron> cd build
<happyaron>  cmake ..
<happyaron> make
<happyaron> sudo make install
<happyaron> happyaron_: 发短信，好友分组，好友信息，给自己发短信
<happyaron_> happyaron: 添加删除好友也有吧
<happyaron> happyaron_: 有
<_myke> btrfs filesystem df
<maonx> happyaron: 谢谢了，原来还有这个。。刚才我直接make了。。。
<happyaron> maonx: :)
<maonx> happyaron: 不能make 还以为不用编译了。。还没弄过cmake
<happyaron> maonx: happyaron_ 是cmake牛（nihui）
<yilian> cmake -D
<maonx> happyaron: 呵
<maonx> happyaron_: 大牛~~~
<maonx> happyaron: 终于装上了：） 它的用户名手机号可以的吧？？ 我登不上
 * maonx 悲剧呀，Amule都要重新编译么。。如果系统更新一次。。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> tb已经安装，正在创建帐号
<_myke> maonx: gentoo?
<maonx> _myke: arch
<_myke> maonx: 不需要吧?
<_myke> maonx: pacman -Syu为什么要编译?
<maonx> _myke: 我更新后就老是  amule: error while loading shared libraries: libupnp.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<maonx> _myke: 不太清楚了..我碰到二次了..
<happyaron_> sudo ldconfig
<yilian> maonx:登陆错误你要确认编译过程没有出错，而且没有安装过飞信2.0以前的版本
<_myke> maonx: 那么你怎么编译源代码的
<maonx> yilian: 没有出错,我装过,最新的Openfetion
<maonx> _myke: 编译后用是正常的..然后更新内核后好像什么的..就又这样了
<_myke> maonx: 你是怎么编译的？ABS or ?
<yilian> 作者主页有登陆失败的解决方法：http://basiccoder.com/openfetion
<maonx> _myke: 自己下源码编译的
<maonx> yilian: 我去看下,谢谢
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> tb,正常工作，正是我想用的那种，谢谢朋友们
<_myke> maonx: 你用abs试试
<_myke> maonx: 也许是patch的问题，可以提交bug
<maonx> yilian: .... 这个搞错了,我不是说这个错了,我说amule..
<_myke> maonx: 稍微修改下/etc/makepkg.conf
<maonx> _myke: 我试下看
<_myke> maonx: 把什么-mtune=gen...去掉
<yilian> 你不是说你飞信登陆不上吗/
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 对了，libreoffice与openoffice 功能上有什么不同？
<maonx> yilian: 我说的是Pidgin的插件..
<yilian> openoffice用的多，比较接近MS-Office,但是对于宏的支持我觉得不如MS-Office2003
<maonx> _myke: 对了,现在正在删..都不知道装的是什么名字了..正在找..
<_myke> maonx: /etc/makepkg.conf
<_myke> maonx: 前面的march改成native
<maonx> _myke: 这个是什么意思,改掉对另外的影响么
<Colin-shzsc> yilian: 如果只是用来看doc和ppt的话那还是wine微软自己的查看器比较靠谱点
<_myke> maonx: 优化的参数
<_myke> maonx: 针对你的CPU稍微优化下
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> openoffice 用的比较多一些，它的文字与表格定位要比ms office 强
<_myke> maonx: 更加激进的优化我都不开的
<Colin-shzsc> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 这我倒是同意的
<maonx> _myke: 哦,我这些都没开,我上次装的是dlp版的
<Colin-shzsc> Tang_XX_2011_okc: OOo 的页面设置更接近专业排版
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ^_^ 没错，单就是那个缩进2字符比较难弄，还得换算
<_myke> maonx: 这些是我用过gentoo之后再回到arch的时候开始改的
<maonx> _myke: 呵呵 我没用过Gentoo 上次装过一次没成功
<yilian> 我还是习惯微软的，毕竟老师也好，教材也好，都是基于微软的软件讲，让我在OOo上实现相同功能，我迷茫
<_myke> maonx: 你应该改过/etc/make.conf
<maonx> _myke: 没有
<Colin-shzsc> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 我最无法忍受的是 OOo 对行距和基线难以控制，要么行距大大小小，要么中文里夹的英文基线太高
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 还有那个公式编辑器，真的比较难用，不知到现在新版的怎么样了
<_myke> maonx: 你装到哪里? 内核编译过吧?
<Colin-shzsc> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 貌似它用的 TeX 语法吧
<lainme> yilian: 额，你们还交这个，我们这里大都空格排版。不行就用表格，再把边框设为无……
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 学习LaTeX
<maonx> _myke: 没有,我都没有自己编过内核...
<_myke> maonx: 用genkernel?
<maonx> _myke: 我等下也想装下Latex
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> <Colin-shzsc> 好像和msoffice根本就不是一个心脏
<Colin-shzsc> _myke: 握手
<_myke> Colin-shzsc: 还没用LaTeX
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> latex这个好像有点太难了吧
<maonx> _myke: 这个真没玩这么那个,我直接在ArchLinux官网下的
<Colin-shzsc> Tang_XX_2011_okc: M$ 可不会把它的心脏掏出来
<_myke> maonx: 哦，回到arch吧，那两个修改好之后abs下
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 老板让10分钟就要出一片文章，我用latex1天都弄不完呀
<_myke> Colin-shzsc: 你熟悉tex?
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 真是听过介绍latex比较强大，但真的比较难入门
<maonx> _myke: 我现在在想装什么版本的amule..
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 还有latex这个软件在ubun上？
<Colin-shzsc> _myke: 我只会抱着 lshort 和各个宏包的文档瞎折腾
<_myke> maonx: 说实话，我这里不适合amule
<yilian> 新立得里找现成的装，避免麻烦
<_myke> yilian: 不好吧
<maonx> _myke: 我是另外也没有什么好的下载软件..
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 应该TexLive
<_myke> maonx: 就http下载的
<_myke> maonx: 我这里网络环境很难p2p
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> _make 这个真的好学吗？
<maonx> _myke: http下载的资源不好找,不多
<_myke> maonx: 需求不同 吧
<maonx> _myke: 嗯 这也是实施
<Colin-shzsc> _myke: 但我还真就拿它做过美国文学课的作业（我是英语专业，所以一般用不到公式排版）
<maonx> _myke: 实话
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 夹杂这文字，图片，公式的文字资料，用tex好用吗？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 我另一台机子用office2007，别说，这个弄公式真是好看漂亮，又快
<_myke> Colin-shzsc: 我学了很少的TeX就是为了录入\sqrt{},什么的
<Colin-shzsc> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 只要是有清晰的逻辑顺序的东西 LaTeX 理论上都没问题
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 公式肯定TeX了，\sqrt{x}就是根号x
<CyrusYzGTt> OOo有個latex的插件
<_myke> Colin-shzsc: Donald Knuth弄的tex吧
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 好似latex是不是与html或其他语法语言类似呀
<_myke> Colin-shzsc: 数学家的语言
<Colin-shzsc> _myke: 我更多的是考虑输出质量的问题
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 应该是结构化的语言，这个排科技文章比较有力吧
<maonx> _myke: 谢谢了,在装了
<CyrusYzGTt> 輸出質量的最好還是latex
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 有空，尝试一下这个tex东东
<_myke> maonx: abs? 今天163源好像很慢
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 用那个软件安装？
<jiero> Why all latex?
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: TexLive
<Colin-shzsc> _myke: 我比较追求完美，当然没法忍受 OOo 的基线问题
<maonx> _myke: 我用了好几个源,感觉速度还行吧,我用yaourt
<_myke> maonx: yaourt是aur吧，不是……
<maonx> _myke: ....
<_myke> maonx: 而且我建议你把yaourt给t了
<yilian> 你们是出版书刊的吗？对排版那么苛刻
<maonx> _myke: 为什么,感觉还行呀..
<_myke> maonx: 换bauerbill
<_myke> maonx: 强大
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 基线问题，还没有遇到过，英文，中文混排还没弄过，不过，去年做了一本年鉴就是用的openoffice write，排版真的不错，彻底不用word了。
<Colin-shzsc> _myke: 况且 OOo 还不支持 Ligature，这放在一些字体里面会很别扭的
<maonx> _myke: 比yaourt强大在哪?? 最近很少折腾了..
<RavenChan> yilian, 只是方便而已 = =
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 尤其是pdf输出，印刷厂都喜欢
<_myke> maonx: 支持abs, aur, 普通的包
<_myke> maonx: 可以决定哪些包编译，哪些包直接pkg
<maonx> _myke: 等下去看下..我编译完Amule再说
<Colin-shzsc> OOo 如果一用网格，英文的基线就容易偏高
<_myke> maonx: 还有后台是aria2下载
<lainme> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 行内公式比较讨厌，对不齐。不过现在都不用自带的公式编辑器了，没Tex输出的好
<_myke> maonx: 最后一个对我很有用，我网络一塌糊涂
<maonx> _myke: yaourt也是aria2下的..
<Colin-shzsc> 不用网格又难以控制行距
<_myke> maonx: 不是的
<maonx> _myke: 我感觉这个用用也行..我没有很多要求..
<_myke> maonx: 应该是wget
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 看来大家都是行家呀！
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 行内是比较麻烦，要一个一个调整
<maonx> _myke: 现在看看好像是 wget
<tcpct> 阿！
<_myke> maonx: 可以通过配置改，但是不伦不类的
<maonx> _myke: 这个倒无所谓,现在对这个问题倒不大,我网速也可以
<CyrusYzGTt> google ctex-doc-read-only 有中文文檔，可以不必看鳥語
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 妈呀，texlive最少要40个软件包，都装那些呀，今天折腾软件真够狠的了
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 从官方下载ISO
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 好像是1.9G
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 現在折騰到時就輕鬆多了。
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 1.2还是1.9忘了，反正巨大无比
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 。。。。。。1.9G ，安装不得10个G
<yilian> ctex是中文的
<zhang_> 请教,我的gedit怎么用鼠标选几行复制,没法选择阿
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 不需要的，本身texlive的光盘就是一个环境，可以说安装过程基本上就是cp
<zhang_> 哪位也遇到国这样的问题阿
<_myke> zhang_: 用vim
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 不安了，等我把那个Y450腾出来装ubuntu后再装这个吧，机器太老，怕它老人家累着。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 太大了，有没有tex操作系统，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<zhang_> myke:vim不熟悉呵呵
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 主要是TexLive的lib多，不是他的运行依赖多
<yilian> 弱弱地问句，tex有图形化编辑器吗？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ......弱弱的也想知道这个问题...
<CyrusYzGTt> vim-latex 也很給力
<_myke> zhang_: v[数字]jY即可
<zhang_> 没见过
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 弱弱的，像看一下tex排版的pdf文章样本
<lainme> happyaron: thanks, bitlbee可以识别pidgin-openfetion
<zhang_> _myke:谢谢,对vim不熟悉阿,不同文档之间的切换这些都不熟悉,所以暂时没用
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 弱弱的还想问一下，用中文字体有没有什么麻烦呀？
<_myke> zhang_: 用了才会熟悉
<_myke> zhang_: 我也不熟悉:)
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 哈哈
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 我记得2010年的时候TexLive已经很好的解决了中文问题
<zhang_> _myke:呵呵,谢谢,好,有时间我好好弄一下,现在还是win下的习惯
<zhang_> _
<zhang_> _myke:看来还是不够linux哈
<_myke> zhang_: 现在就开始吧 vimtutor
<zhang_> 用中文没有什么麻烦的
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 有道理，现在垃圾win下实习一下这个东再说吧，有没有中文版？
<zhang_> _myke:恩,但是放下手里的事有点舍不得呵呵
<maonx> lainme: 我安装了后,登陆失败
<happyaron> lainme: good
<_myke> zhang_: 开终端（支持中文的，LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8），vimtutor
<lainme> maonx: 我的可以，bitlbee里也登录成功了
<yilian> windows有那么垃圾吗？不觉得
<maonx> lainme: 我是Pidgin
<_myke> zhang_: 看完一次大概半小时就够了，多用多熟练是关键
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 前天做了一个幻灯片，今天又实验了一下openoffice里面的简报，客观的说，好像没有ppt2007好用呀
<lainme> maonx: pidgin也是，我是用手机号登录的
<zhang_> _myke:好的我看看
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 错了，对不起，是“立即”不是“垃圾”
<maonx> lainme: 我也是,可惜没用,唉,现在用着Openfetion客户端
<zhang_> _myke:我就是闲终端开多了,麻烦呵呵
<happyaron> maonx: 手机号应该可以
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 看来您还是用Microsoft Office吧
<maonx> happyaron: 我二个都试了,不行
<happyaron> maonx: 呃
<_myke> zhang_: awesome的话Mod4 + Enter就可以终端了
<metbsd> 何必折腾
<happyaron> maonx: 那还是用客户端吧，最起码能用
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> _myke: 可能是习惯问题，这个系统才入手
<zhang_> 怎么vim & 后没东西,只有进程号奇怪
<zhang_> awesome是什么
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: windows也有很多人用tex
<maonx> happyaron: 唉,悲剧...本来想就开个Pidgin方便点..
<zhang_> _myke:awesome是什么
<_myke> zhang_: vimtutor然后回车就行，不要&
<_myke> zhang_: 恐怕你用gnome
<happyaron> maonx: 你问问levin吧
<zhang_> _myke:我是用gnome
<_myke> zhang_: awesome是一个Window Manager
<maonx> happyaron: 好的,谢了~
<_myke> zhang_: GNOME是一个Desktop Environment
<zhang_> _myke:哦!还不知道谢谢看看
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> _myke: 这个东西这么多人推荐，应该是个不错的软件，有空一定跟列位学学，唉，就是年纪大了点，脑子有时候不好使。
<_myke> zhang_: vimtutor不是后台所以不要&
<zhang_> _myke:看到了谢谢
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: tex是一种语言，你可以先上wikipedia了解下历史
<yilian> 干嘛要用飞信的linux客户端，web飞信功能更多，还稳定，方便。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> _myke: 是呀，了解一下吧，没想到ubuntu还有这么多的好东西。
<zhang_> Tang_XX_2011_okc:你说tex???
<lainme> yilian: 需求不同。我希望所有IM都在bitlbee里，功能上文字聊天就够了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...要轉變觀念。。。。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> zhang_: tex,大家都说好，应该比较好使
<adam8157> 求用vim处理svn的conflict方法
<zhang_> Tang_XX_2011_okc:那是相当的好阿!
<CyrusYzGTt> 所有基於linux的發行版叫GNU/Linux
<metbsd> ms office, foxmail, qq, xchat, 阿里旺旺，miranda， 我最喜欢的xp软件
<zhang_> Tang_XX_2011_okc:很好很强大.老生长谈了!呵呵
<bogle2000> 咪咕音乐还通用吗？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> zhang_: 唉，早知道几年就好了，那时候还年轻！
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> metbsd: 你的喜好与我差不多相同
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 能知道就是一种有缘
<zhang_> Tang_XX_2011_okc:这个其实很简单的,和年轻不年轻没关系哈!
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ metbsd 好男風，難道妳也是？
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: tex 入门的时候会比较难，明白了以后就很简单
<zhang_> Tang_XX_2011_okc:我现在终于除了看股票不上windows了!
<zhang_> 我现在终于除了看股票都不上windows了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 唉，现在每日只忙于处理事务和工作，比以前关心技术方面的东西少多了，堕落呀！
<zhang_> 有linux下的看股票的就好了
<yilian> 想学的轻松记忆力很重要。
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 股票，不是上网就可以看吗，然后打电话买卖，应该是这样吗？
<zhang_> Tang_XX_2011_okc:能吃饭就好,技术也是为了糊口阿呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> zhang_§ 看股票用linux也行，不過交易還是要回到win,除非支持網頁交易
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 股票，06年后就已经不弄了。
<metbsd> CyrusYzGTt, 我有女朋友的，你找其他人吧
<zhang_> CyrusYzGTt:网页是可以的,我说的就是交易.还有其他的,什么淘宝阿,网上银行阿
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 我不找男人的，
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 看着同事们黑丫丫的看股票，我真为他们感到难为情
<metbsd> CyrusYzGTt, 可你是男人风
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 然後再加一句，情何以堪
<metbsd> 网上银行linux根本用不了
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 不是，你才是，
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 那些赔本的同事们，经济常识都不懂，然后还在我面前打谈国家经济，我快受不了了。
<metbsd> CyrusYzGTt, 别纠缠我了，男人风，你去同性恋酒吧试试吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 去外面玩玩
<metbsd> CyrusYzGTt == faggot
<zhang_> Tang_XX_2011_okc:这怎么说呢
<_myke> 论证现在经济形势一片大好
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 你去吧，我要去“天上人間”
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> o(∩∩)o...
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 终于也有人受不了了，我也只是诉诉苦而已。
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 磚家的說法，跟實際不符
<metbsd> 真倒霉，遇到个fag (CyrusYzGTt )
<xiaoba> 晚上好阿
<randy_> happyaron, 关于vlc我记错了，是调用ffmpeg的，不是不调用
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 晚上好
<xiaoba> 快过年了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 快到2012了
<xiaoba> 现在到处都开始放鞭炮了
<zhang_> _myke:恩,在学校,一个北大的教授做了一个相当精彩的演讲"中国是当老大还是当老二"
<metbsd> 讨厌过年
<xiaoba> - -
<CyrusYzGTt> 額～～遇到這樣的煩人 metbsd
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 同样，面子上的事太多
<happyaron> randy_: 哦。
<ovov> - -
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 有点像1929年
<ovov> - -
<ovov> 神码意思
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> zhang_: 当老二都可以，老大还是别了
<zhang_> Tang_XX_2011_okc:你觉得能当老二????
<ovov> 浮云
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位安座，講道時間
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 是1756好不
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> zhang_: 最好是老末（当着别人说）；心里想着是老大。
<zhang_> Tang_XX_2011_okc:想什么不重要,关键事实是什么!呵呵!
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 事实，世界上能看到事实的人，太少了，不到100个
<bogle2000> 同志们，咪咕音乐还能用吗？
 * CyrusYzGTt 善为重者，莫于泰山；善为轻者，莫于鸿毛。善为明者，莫于日月；善为晴者，莫于斗辰。善为静者，莫于汪洋；善为燥者，莫于烈炎。善为君者，莫于皇王；善为臣者，莫于公侯。重为轻根，静为躁君；轻则失臣，躁则失君。君子终行，不离辎重；虽有荣观，燕处超然。是以圣人，敬天爱民；慈心开怀，博爱万物。天藏地遁，与神
<zhang_> ???
<randy_> 总算翻译完了jack audio
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> CyrusYzGTt: 有点那个意思
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> CyrusYzGTt, 个人感觉，还是老子说的比较有道理
 * CyrusYzGTt 道莅天下，其神不神；德莅天下，圣人同民。道德相和，天地尊民；天地相和，神鬼敬物。互为相和，道之交焉；互为相往，德之归焉。
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位安座，講道時間
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ...朋友，还有这个独家策划呀？
 * CyrusYzGTt momo Tang_XX_2011_okc 的頭說，請安靜
<CyrusYzGTt> randy_§ 感謝你的翻譯
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> CyrusYzGTt: 跑题了......对不起
<_myke> 无线网络wicd大家是否掉线过?
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 求教一下，为什么系统开机画面不是图像，而是文字版的logo?
 * CyrusYzGTt 夫天之道，犹强弓乎？高者仰之，下者举之。余者损之，欠者补之；为而不恃，功成不处。圣人之德，含天纳地；台举万民，是为道均。
<_myke> 经常掉线
<zhang_> 运
<zhang_> 晕
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ubuntu 10.10 的文字，然后下面有几个点点在动？
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 用NM的，很久沒有wicd了
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 修改grub, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg 把splash全部删除
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 现在决策，是否换NM
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 我不知道是我编译内核的问题还是wicd问题
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> _myke, 这个可以改？
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 把splash删掉
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 換吧，使用DNS,VPN方便了，可以撥號，也可以用手機來撥號
<Tang_XX_2011_okc>  sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yilian> 没有gfx??/
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 我目前只要连接无线网络
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 不起作用，在浏览器里面弄？别嘲笑我
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: DNS?
 * CyrusYzGTt 百姓同尊，万民俱富；甘食美服，安居乐俗。
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 無綫用NM也可以，
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 命令行
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 查查，查查
<zhang_> _myke:改什么,开机画面>
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 问题我在用Ubuntu的时候别人告诉我无线wicd好我才换wicd的
<_myke> zhang_: 把splash删除了不就ok了
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 不用
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 那個DNS其實 wicd也可以自己配置的，不過貌似除了例如電信自己能用，其他沒有備案的都wall
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 我都改成8.8.8.8的
<zhang_> _myke:哦!我觉得挺好的呵呵,早知道linux那么好,哀,早知道也没用,不然估计都没得毕业
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 命令行。。。笨，查查，查查
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 建议你还是gedit, 不要去碰vim
<yilian> 无线上网还有那么麻烦？
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ ..那個8.8.8.8或者8.8.4.4我都不用了，我這裏被wall了或者說DNS污染了，
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 不能污染的，只有dns投毒
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 除非他把8.8.8.8给block
<zhang_> _myke:vim有没有专门针对python的设置?
<zhang_> _
<_myke> zhang_: 不知道，不用python
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 還是用ssh或者vpn吧，我這裏只能用其他的很小衆的DNS
<zhang_> _myke:哦,谢谢.
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 目前没有bypass wall的需求
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 我這些都是免費的，，，
<zhang_> _myke:请教,我怎么知道当前我的vim是什么版本的
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ (1)nameserver 95.64.64.1 ; ns1.miratech.ro.(2)nameserver 95.86.129.42 ; ns1.provayder.az.
<_myke> zhang_: vim --version
<zhang_> _myke:谢谢
<yilian> bypass wall是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 謂。。。看到沒，我很沒禮貌的說
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 我，我，我，都不知到该怎么做了，vi什么的...一头雾水...
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 对了，修改dns和NM, wicd无关吧
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 修改/etc/resolv.conf不行么？
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 还是命令里面执行sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg吧
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 通常每次NM鏈接都會把 resolv.conf 重置的。。所以在NM中修改就是了，不用打命令
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> _myke: 不好意思，多问了，这个是弄好了,然后再怎么整？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic root=UUID=2c2fa9cc-c432-4afc-9aa4-c52dd5ad8220 ro   quiet splash
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: quiet splash可以全部去掉
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 還有你要記得ub的vi和fedora的vi是不同的
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 我不知道，我用arch……
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 所以还是让他用gedit了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> _myke: 有2个地方出现这个，是不是都删掉？
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 恩
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 保存，重启
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 所以，自己收尾吧，圍觀
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 对了，Fedora的vi是怎样的
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 教她用nano也可以的
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 一開始ub的vi和fedora的vi是不同在於 "i"
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> _myke: 我在看怎么能让这个编辑器不自动换行，等等啊
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ ub那個i後移動光標會有亂碼
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 这我不知道，arch的vi可以说几乎不支持上下左右键的
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ro   quiet splash 前面那个ro用不用删？
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 还有诸如ZQ这种不支持
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: ro保留
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ok
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 刚才一全屏，差点出不来了
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 所以一般在終端用nano
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 然后如果cw进入修改模式，修改的样子也是看不见的，只有Esc之后才显示
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ ...不聊了，我要looking neting smailing talking
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 重启，看看发生什么变化
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 保存成功，先退出重启了，如果我回不来，替我给上帝稍个信！万分感谢
<zhang_> 奇怪我咋找不到vim
<zhang_> 找不到.vim文件
<zhang_> 文件夹
<yilian> linux 有什么所见即所得的html编辑器？
<zhang_> 升级成只用vimconfig了?
<happyaron> .vimrc
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 活过来了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 重启后，就全成文字了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 速度好像快了一些
<yilian> 想要启动时又图片菜单，有个gfx???什么的文件
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 速度不会快，文字是真正的东西
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 感谢二位高手帮忙，非常感谢
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 真正的东西，也是，代码看着比较踏实
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 差点以为回到dos时代了
<yilian> 切，开机启动后按esc不是也能看到文字吗
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 你敲入dmesg | less, 看看是不是差不多?
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 没错
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 人家系统也真不容易，启动要做这么多功课...
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 再次致敬
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 今天感谢大家，让我重新认识了ubuntu，这个聊天文字一定要保存学习。
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 学习编译内核吧
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 这个...还是留给你们高手弄吧
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 自知能力不足
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 弄弄宏观的事情就ok了
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 没学了就区分出什么“高手”，不存在的
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 只有菜鳥和老鳥的區別
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 等我内核入门了，黄花菜都凉了，所以我定位自己在“熟悉桌面程序使用”上。
<happyaron> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 用着开心就好
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 当然开心了
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 不是自己写内核，就是自己编译内核
<_myke> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 源代码已经放在www.kernel.org, 只要 自己编译下
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 还有这里这么多朋友帮助，真是温暖倍致
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ......高手呀，我英语太差，拼音还成
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 能让我的合作伙伴们用上这个系统，我觉得是对此最大的支持。
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ gen I a same ,use this En ,jiu ke yi le
<_myke> happyaron: Linux对ipw2200网卡支持如何？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> CyrusYzGTt: 您的这句话，我得找位懂法语人事翻译一下，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Hongbo> 中英混合
<flh> 求教的：gnome下，urxvt想多个窗口融合在一起.在哪里配置？
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 這是 pinyilish
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 列位慢用，新手先走了，要回家抱孩子，感谢了，明日见！
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 下次要开发个ShuangPinLish
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> bye
<CyrusYzGTt> bye
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 对了，退出用什么命令？
<_myke> "/exit"
<huangg> 0oO1li|
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 使用前，再次致谢！
<happyaron> _myke: 不了解
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ ...xchat 退出就 ctrl+Q 就可以了，然後企業頂
<roylez_> happyaron: http://jandan.net/2011/01/19/eiffel-tower.html
<flh> 求教：gnome下，urxvt想多个窗口融合在一起.在哪里配置？
<huangg> 。。
<_myke> happyaron: 我今天老是掉线
<roylez_> happyaron: eiffel铁塔就一悲剧，20年的设计寿命
<happyaron> roylez_: 呃。
<_myke> happyaron: 不知道是wicd问题还是kernel
<happyaron> _myke: 不知道。。。
<happyaron> _myke: 一般kernel能支持的话，就不会老掉线
<roylez_> happyaron: 1889年建的，临时寿命20年，为何最后没拆掉？
<roylez_> 哦，20年后的1919年一战刚结束没钱拆。
<roylez_> 之后经济复苏了一段时间又经济危机了，还是木有钱拆。
<roylez_> 然后二战被打的稀巴烂没机会拆。
<roylez_> 二战之后经济需要恢复没那心思拆。
<roylez_> 这么说来埃菲尔铁塔其实是法国悲催的象征啊。
<_myke> happyaron: 我今天刚刚编译内核，把ipw2200编译进内核
<CyrusYzGTt> efi鐵塔不會是中國商人建造的吧，20年
<happyaron> _myke: 你都试试吧，我也不知道咋办
<roylez_> _myke: ipw2200不能用？
<roylez_> _myke: 你装了那firmware没有
<_myke> roylez_: 能，就是今天掉了好几次
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來efi鐵塔是釘子戶來的
<_myke> roylez_: 让我找下
<roylez_> _myke: 你路由器那边的设置能改吗？
<_myke> roylez_: 可以，但是其他网卡好像没有类似情况
<_myke> roylez_: CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<_myke> roylez_: CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<_myke> roylez_: CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<_myke> roylez_: 怎么回事，让我看下
<roylez_> _myke: 在路由器那边，如果可以的话，把 RTS/CTS 改成 500，beacon interval改成50
<_myke> roylez_: CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<_myke> roylez_: CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="ipw2200-bss.fw"
<_myke> roylez_: 哦，我去看看
<roylez_> _myke: 对阿，ipw需要额外装firmware，不过你能连应该是装了吧
<yilian> 你们自己编译内核后是在虚拟机里用还是主机上用啊？
<_myke> roylez_: 昨天刚刚装arch, /lib/firmware/ipw2200-bss.fw有的，是在arch的一个firmware包里面，不知道是否要更新下
<huangg> 为万恶為什麽
<roylez_> _myke: 可以了
<_myke> roylez_: 以前用Debian, 只有开机准备网络慢的问题
<roylez_> _myke: 我的x32也用ipw2200，信号超好。现在的asus用ath9k，信号差多了
<_myke> roylez_: 昨天换成arch, 今天自己配置参数编译了下2.6.37, 就发现掉线的问题
<roylez_> _myke: 自己编译个什么劲哦...用了5年linux，没编译过内核
<_myke> roylez_: 原来是编译进模块，被我编译进内核了，于是把那两个CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE调整成了刚才那样子
<_myke> roylez_: 默认arch没有cpufreq的driver
<roylez_> _myke: 不是吧，我一直用，好好的阿
<_myke> roylez_: 哦？
<_myke> roylez_: 默认内核不能cpufreq
<Kandu> _myke: 默認有
<roylez_> _myke: cpufreq-info看了下，似乎不行
 * RavenChan 手改的内核已经运行1天了没出问题。。。看来是稳定了
<roylez_> _myke: 以前32位内核似乎没这毛病
<Kandu> _myke: 不過默認的設置是 performance
<_myke> roylez_: 我就是32的
<roylez_> _myke: ...
<_myke> Kandu: 不能调整
<cfy> 谁宁波理工的?
<Kandu> _myke: 嗯，前幾天看 abs 樹里的內核配置文件剛看到，還有點映像 :)
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@
<cfy> RavenChan:  21:10:06 up 1 day, 40 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.13, 0.28
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<cfy> RavenChan: 稳定.
<RavenChan> cfy, %uptime
<RavenChan>  21:10:47 up 1 day,  2:59,  8 users,  load average: 0.54, 0.83, 0.65
 * RavenChan 8 users...
<_myke> Kandu: zcat /proc/config.gz | grep "CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ"
<cfy> RavenChan: 还没我长....开这么多终端?
<nkadun> 我們這里也有台灣人？
<cfy> CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m
<RavenChan> cfy, 不是= =
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有吧，臺灣是在 #ubuntu-tw 不像 #fedora-zh 已經合併了
<RavenChan> cfy, 终端多点怎么了。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 那是?
<cfy> RavenChan: 多了.用户就多了呀
<_myke> cfy: 你gentoo攘攘什么啊，自己编译内核的……
<cfy> RavenChan: 你不是gentoo?
<nkadun> 哦了，问一个问题，有没有现成的kernel.config下载？我的本本是T42P
<cfy> _myke: 我不会编译的.....我是genkernel生成的啦
<nkadun> 自己手动配太累了
<cfy> nkadun: try genkernel
<RavenChan> cfy, 是好像是终端多了点
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@,太多了.也麻烦.
<_myke> cfy: 只能说明gentoo的默认内核是支持CPUFREQ, Debian也支持，我用下来就arch
<cfy> C-l n都按死......
<cfy> _myke: ?我自己打开的.谁说默认了?
<nkadun> cfy: genkernel怎么选？
<cfy> _myke: gentoo没有默认!
<nkadun> cfy: genkernel会帮你选择，然后再手动改是吗？
<_myke> cfy: genkernel不是默认的?
<cfy> nkadun: 不清楚.估计会帮你弄些东西.估计兼容之类的吧
<cfy> _myke: 不会的.还是要自己进去打开的.
<penguin> 露个脸
<_myke> cfy: 每个参数都要自己调整?
<cfy> 同学们....gentoo最大的特色就是可以自己选择!!!
<cfy> _myke: 没有啊
<_myke> cfy: 那么genkernel怎么样子的，
<RavenChan> cfy, 话说发现一个看上去很牛的东西,ureadahead
<RavenChan> cfy, 准备尝试看看是不是真的牛= =
<cfy> _myke: 估计就是帮你解决了每次配置的兼容问题啥的
<_myke> roylez_: 那会不会是2.6.37的一个bug
<cfy> _myke: 还有可以自动生成initramfs
<_myke> cfy: 我现在老是掉线
<roylez_> _myke: 不知道
<nkadun> 因为genkernel编译一个支持几乎所有硬件的内核，编译的完成将会占用很长的时间。
<cfy> _myke: 哦
<penguin> gentoo太难了
<penguin> 小白表示有压力
<roylez_> _myke: 我无所谓了，反正cpu 39度...
<_myke> cfy: 是内核的问题还是wicd我不清楚
<_myke> roylez_: 如果不开cpufreq我这里一会儿就95度了
<cfy> _myke: 内核吧
<roylez_> _myke: 煮鸡蛋好了
<cfy> _myke: @_@,你冬天这么热,你夏天怎么办?
<penguin> hehe
<_myke> cfy: cpufreq改了就没问题了
<cfy> penguin: 怎么难了?说来听听
<penguin> 夏天用win
<_myke> cfy: 那么怎么弄法?
<cfy> _myke: ?
<nkadun> 有没有自动配置内核的工具，根据硬件自动选择
<cfy> nkadun: 用现成的内核吧.....
<cfy> 不要那样了...
<_myke> cfy: 调整内核参数 or 提交bug?
<nkadun> cfy: 想折腾一下
<_myke> nkadun: 不可能自动配置
<happyaron> 我gf的电脑换了风扇，全负荷跑时CPU温度23度。。。
<cfy> _myke: ?
<cfy> _myke: 不懂....
<nkadun> 上次自己折腾完了，1.7M的内核。。。直接不敢用了
<nkadun> image
<_myke> nkadun: localmodconfig已经是自动里面的比较好的了，还是一塌糊涂
<_myke> cfy: 掉线是哪方面的问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> make rpm
<nkadun> _myke: localmodconfig用过了，确实没啥变化
<cfy> _myke: 多方面.....
<nkadun> 还是很烂
<_myke> nkadun: 会把诸如loopback精简掉我这里
<RavenChan> nkadun, 为啥不敢用？
<RavenChan> nkadun, 32位的系统么？
<nkadun> RavenChan: 是的
<cfy> 内核可以大点嘛.....
<nkadun> 1.7M的image根本不可能启动起来
<cfy> 怕啥.....
<_myke> nkadun: 可能是ata的问题
<cfy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5.6M Jan 18 18:59 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.37+
<happyaron> nkadun: 怕啥
<nkadun> _myke: 理论上是，我把SCSI乱配了
<happyaron> nkadun: 你安装上，不能启动再用回原来的。
<_myke> cfy: 现在我的无线网卡驱动在内核里面，不是模块
<RavenChan> nkadun, 32bit -> 1.4M kernel image is normal
<_myke> nkadun: 不是，应该是某个东西忘记编译进内核而不是模块
<nkadun> 我装上了，不能用，只能还原了
<_myke> nkadun: 导致的kernel panic
<cfy> _myke: 听说这种驱动要模块的.
<_myke> nkadun: 这是最常见的错误了
<_myke> cfy: ?
<_myke> cfy: 我把firmware也编译进内核了
<nkadun> _myke: 嗯，好多我看不懂的就模块了
<nkadun> 想在网上找个同配置的别人配好的拿来改，发现没有
<nkadun> 搜了一晚上
<happyaron> nkadun: 不懂的要编进内核。。。
<_myke> nkadun: 挂载/之前所有东西必须进内核，否则initramfs要修改参数，其实也不简单
<cfy> _myke: firmware这种也可以的?
<_myke> cfy: CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE
<nkadun> 我这PM 2.13G的CPU，CC完一遍要30多分种
<nkadun> 太累了
<nkadun> 光配得花2小时
<nkadun> 关键是不知道哪里配错了
<_myke> nkadun: 精简的不够
<cfy> 看书....
<nkadun> ATA那一块我是很迷糊
<cfy> 你们继续折腾...
<_myke> nkadun: 参考Docs
<nkadun> 我论坛里签名改成：再折腾把手剁了，现在又痒了……
<nkadun> 去gentoo看看去
<_myke> nkadun: 一种方法是你lsmod看见的所有东西都进内核
<_myke> nkadun: 这样基本上没什么问题
<nkadun> 其实我就是想明白我为什么死的
<RavenChan> nkadun, dmesg
<nkadun> 那样也没啥意思了，学习去先～
<_myke> RavenChan: panic也能dmesg?
<nkadun> 主要是对Bus 和 ATA那几块不懂
<RavenChan> _myke, magic sysrq= =
 * Kandu 心煩，遭遇 fpc bug
<_myke> nkadun: 那样很正确，因为lsmod的所有东西是你电脑上加载着的
<cfy> Kandu: 这么nb........
<_myke> RavenChan: Alt + SysRq在panic的时候无效吧
<Kandu> cfy: 這是我第二次遭遇
<RavenChan> 表示我只有4个mod在工作
<cfy> Kandu: 你第二次nb了...
<_myke> RavenChan: 说道这我忘了，我应该去改下sysctl.conf
<Kandu> cfy: 全是做底層編程的時候遇到的
<RavenChan> _myke, 不然你觉得sysrq是為什麼存在的。。。
<_myke> RavenChan: 我现在也只有4个
<_myke> RavenChan: 我都是在启动好之后出现的各种问题的时候用的
<nkadun> 表示lsmod显示一页半
<RavenChan> _myke, panic也能用
<nkadun> 1400＊1050
<RavenChan> _myke, 除非内核被死锁了什么的
<_myke> RavenChan: 我用的时候怎么都不灵呢，panic的时候我记得我尝试过SysRq
<RavenChan> _myke, 不知道= =
<_myke> RavenChan: panic的时候rootfs都没挂载
<_myke> RavenChan: 是不是要把什么东西参数调整下，我去看下Kernel Hacking
<Kandu> cfy: fpc 的 asm reader 錯誤地把 indirect ljmp 轉換成了 indirect jmp。現在還得把內聯匯編寫到專門的一個匯編文件里讓 gas 來編譯。問題也不大，就是難看點兒
<nkadun> lsmod 里 Used By 0的是不是都是不需要的？
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<_myke> RavenChan: 我MAGIC_SYSRQ = y
<cfy> Kandu: 我现在知道为啥需要perl6了...
<RavenChan> _myke, 我弄错了吧= =
<Kandu> cfy: 高級語言出問題，你都不能自己想辦法避免
<Kandu> cfy: 中級語言出問題，就可以自己控制了。perl 的控制能力太差了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,要是perl出问题.我就懵了
<cfy> Kandu: 只要不多线程,perl不出问题
<_myke> nkadun: 只是依赖是0，还是加载的，有用的，否则内核不会加载
<richard_ma> 有没有做过deb打包的
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，解釋器出問題呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 上次遇到 fpc bug，我也用自己寫代碼避開掉了。等它們修好 bug 再寫回漂亮的那種。
<cfy> Kandu: 少.没遇到过
<nkadun> _myke: thx
<richard_ma> 我这里debuild总是报错，gpg不能签名，不知怎么改
<cfy> Kandu: 多半是特性...
<cfy> Kandu: 模块出问题倒是遇到过.
<happyaron> richard_ma: log
<richard_ma> happyaron: where?
<_myke> nkadun: 如果去掉之后还可以正常启动内核，说明这模块是内核的某种非必须特性的体现（譬如是否开某个功能）
<Kandu> cfy: 唔。俺寫 bug 報告去
<_myke> nkadun: 但是如果彻底没用内核不会加载
<cfy> Kandu: 去吧......
<_myke> 今天Google怎么回事
<nkadun> _myke: 收到！学习了，正在研究
<nkadun> _myke: 我想先参考一下别人的配置说明
<_myke> roylez_: 也是1，2小时掉线一次的频率，感觉是
<_myke> 大家上的了Google么？
<lainme> richard_ma: 格式不对？
<richard_ma> lainme: 稍等，我把报错贴上来
<_myke> richard_ma: 用wgetpaste
<richard_ma> _myke: 是命令行么？
<RavenChan> _myke, 无线？
<richard_ma> 我在用empathy
<happyaron> richard_ma: 把log帖一下
<_myke> RavenChan: 恩
<roylez_> _myke: 你在rc.conf里面加了那些模块没
<richard_ma> happyaron: Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<richard_ma>  signfile hello_2.4-1.dsc Richard Ma <richard.ma.19850509@gmail.com>
<_myke> roylez_: 我是进内核的
<richard_ma> gpg: skipped "Richard Ma <richard.ma.19850509@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<RavenChan> _myke, 掉线的信息是什么？
<RavenChan> _myke, dmesg里？
<richard_ma> lainme: Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<nkadun> roylez_: 这么晚才上线
<richard_ma>  signfile hello_2.4-1.dsc Richard Ma <richard.ma.19850509@gmail.com>
<richard_ma> gpg: skipped "Richard Ma <richard.ma.19850509@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<_myke> RavenChan: 我去看看，可能找不到了
<happyaron> richard_ma: 你的gpg keyid是啥
<_myke> RavenChan: 不知道是不是这个
<_myke> RavenChan: b44 ssb0:0: eth0: powering down PHY
<_myke> RavenChan: 不是，eth0是有线网络的
<richard_ma> happyaron: A8911056
<cfy> happyaron: log怎么打开知道么?
<richard_ma> happyaron: 你能把happyaron_注销一下么
<_myke> RavenChan: 看上去好像没有信息
<cfy> happyaron: kernel log
<happyaron> richard_ma: 那是nihui，不是我的
<RavenChan> _myke, = =
<_myke> RavenChan: 就是我发现连接不了了，wicd-curse发现没连接
<happyaron> richard_ma: debuild -kA8911056
<happyaron> richard_ma: 看看这样能不能正常sign
<richard_ma> happyaron: 好的，我试试
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<roylez_> nkadun: 恩
<roylez_> nkadun: 吃饭阿，洗澡阿，三国杀什么的
 * RavenChan 测试ureadahead
<nkadun> roylez_: 连续两把内都赢了，oh yeah~
<_myke> RavenChan: ipw2200
<RavenChan> _myke, 可能有很多原因啊= =
<roylez_> nkadun: ...你果然是个奸人
<richard_ma> happyaron: 可以了，为什么要手动指定key呢？
<cfy> RavenChan: 看下你的/proc/config.gz
<nkadun> roylez_: ……死去～
<cfy> RavenChan: 我比较下
<cfy> happyaron: : 看下你的/proc/config.gz
<happyaron> richard_ma: 默认的配置是按你的邮箱搜索。
<cfy> happyaron: 传给我下,我找找怎么打开
<happyaron> cfy: s /proc/config.gz                                  ~/ffmpeg
<happyaron> ls: 无法访问/proc/config.gz: 没有那个文件或目录
<richard_ma> happyaron: 这个我知道，但我要到哪里修改我的邮箱呢？
<happyaron> richard_ma: debian/changelog和debian/control
<cfy> /proc/config.gz
<cfy> 没有?
<cfy> 奇怪
<_myke> cfy: 他编译内核的时候恐怕去掉了
<richard_ma> happyaron: 我设置了DEBFULLNAME DEBEMAIL这两个环境变量，都没有问题啊
<happyaron> richard_ma: 改 ~/.devscript
<richard_ma> happyaron:没有这个文件，是不是创建一个？
<happyaron> richard_ma: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-build.zh-cn.html#s-debuild
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian 新维护人员手册 - 构建软件包
<z_> ping qq无解了么
<forensic> 我想问，有人当过 中国版ubuntu的小白鼠么？
<richard_ma> happyaron: OK! Thx
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora用戶御空飄過
<happyaron> richard_ma: :)
<Aerowolf> 有，中文论坛中有贴图。
<huntxu> happyaron: 中国版和原来的区别是啥？把默认语言改成中文？
<forensic> 据说还改了部分软件，有没有HX的东西就不知道了
<happyaron> huntxu: 改默认语言，改默认软件选取
<happyaron> huntxu: 其他修改一律推到各个软件包里
<huntxu> happyaron: = =b，推到软件包？就是看作者意愿？
<happyaron> huntxu: 作者不要就在ubuntu里canonical弄patch呗
<huntxu> happyaron: 不大明白，软件一般会有啥可以改的？
<huntxu> happyaron: 加入自动翻墙功能 hiahia
<happyaron> huntxu: 比如要给gwibber加新浪插件，那就把这个插件直接打到gwibber-plugins
<happyaron> huntxu: 要飞信插件，就把飞信插件推到官方仓库
<huntxu> happyaron: 收录本地软件做本地源再专门维护不好么
<happyaron> huntxu: 能进仓库的一定推进仓库
<happyaron> huntxu: 不能进仓库的维护一个PPA，但是不默认安装。
<huntxu> happyaron: 嗯呐
<caleb--_> 如果改动很大也可以 fork 一个新 project
<happyaron> caleb--_: 没啥可fork的。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 但是这样一来上游仓库越来越大越杂额
<huntxu> happyaron: 好高成本其实
<happyaron> huntxu: 上游仓库软件数量已经要用万个来数了，不差这几个。
<happyaron> huntxu: ubuntu的上游是debian
<void1> 现在ssh tunnel到burst的vps上都上不了youtube，有人知道为什么吗？
<huntxu> happyaron: 此上游非彼上游~
<happyaron> huntxu: :)
<happyaron> huntxu: 其实没多少要改的
<_myke> MaskRay: 你编译内核有没有遇到过网络掉线的情况？我不清楚是今天rp问题还是怎么，提交题都掉线
<MaskRay> _myke: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ I ken ding ni shi rp wen ti
<MaskRay> _myke: panic 都是启动时的，没网也是启动时的
<huntxu> _myke: 编译内核和网络掉线神马关系？
<caleb--_> chinglish v5
<_myke> huntxu: 查不出原因，现在1小时内又没掉线
<_myke> huntxu: ipw2200
<void1> 现在ssh tunnel到burst的vps上都上不了youtube，有人知道为什么吗？
 * maonx 用Libreoffice读9M多的txt文件,竟然只有72页...
<_myke> MaskRay: texlive对电脑要求高吗? 我今天晚上打算开机下载, 不知道应该装在那个机器上
<huntxu> _myke: 如果网络正常就没啥啊
<huntxu> _myke: texlive刚学还是用dvd吧...
<_myke> huntxu: arch源里面的不好？
<happyaron> huntxu: 我至今没弄明白xetex，倒是用上luatex了。
<huntxu> _myke: 没说不好
<huntxu> happyaron: luatex又是什么玩意...
<huntxu> happyaron: 跟lua什么关系？
<happyaron> huntxu: 嗯
<happyaron> huntxu: xetex的作者说，luatex基本完成以后xe就不再开发
<huntxu> happyaron: 和lua有关系的没？
<happyaron> huntxu: 有，可以用lua扩展功能
<RavenChan> cfy, 内核崩溃的很欢乐啊= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 我肯定什么地方做错了= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 啊，你panic了
<RavenChan> huntxu, null pointer dereferance
<happyaron> RavenChan: 内核说了，它紧张
<happyaron> lol
<huntxu> RavenChan: 啊哈哈哈哈哈
<RavenChan> huntxu, 我打算把symbol编译进去看看是哪出的错= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 拍照了没？
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<RavenChan> huangg, 不是panic
<RavenChan> huntxu, 不是panic
<RavenChan> huntxu, oops而已
<huntxu> RavenChan: 也可以拍照啊
<RavenChan> huntxu, 很快就刷过去了，怎么拍
<cfy> RavenChan: 你说我?
<RavenChan> cfy, 我说我
<cfy> RavenChan: 你的patch哪里找的?
<RavenChan> cfy, zen kernel
<cfy> RavenChan: 我这里用git的内核.有个脚本出错.虽然没啥事,不过我想打patch到gentoo-sources
<cfy> RavenChan: 进他主页后,diff?
<RavenChan> cfy, git merge...
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见花花
<cfy> RavenChan: 不明白
<RavenChan> happyaron, 花花是什么。。
<RavenChan> cfy, git remote add/git fetch/git merge= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 这样子啊.
<happyaron> RavenChan: 拜一下就好了，问那么多干嘛。
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<RavenChan> happyaron, 拜的不明不白的
<Huahua> huntxu: 道长好
<happyaron> RavenChan: 拜吧
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没错
<Huahua> RavenChan: 渡鸦好
<Huahua> happyaron: 老徐好
<roylez_> Huahua: 好久不见
<RavenChan> Huahua, 拜花花(?)
<Huahua> caleb--_:  前輩晚上好
<Huahua> roylez_ 主席好
<happyaron> RavenChan: 看见没，主席都要说好久不见
<roylez_> RavenChan: 这个是元老级
<ni_> 新手级的來了
<RavenChan> roylez_, 所以向我这样的小辈介绍一下？
<Huahua> 奇怪， metbsd 和 MeaCulpa 没 pk 了
<z_> 什么是翻墙？如何翻？有什么好处？
<CyrusYzGTt> 大家好，我是新來的哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 那位不世出的op,沒見過？
 * RavenChan 带symbol大了100K= =
 * RavenChan 再重启去。。。
<Huahua> iPeipei: 姵姵好啊
<huntxu> Huahua: 花好~
<Huahua> ipv6 党好多啊
<zhang_> 装了半天的python vim环境,看的别人的流口水,自己稿不定郁闷
<huntxu> Huahua: 有钱人好多
<Huahua> zhang_: 什么问题
 * RavenChan = =带了symbol编译就不oops了，这是想闹哪样啊= = huntxu  cfy 
<zhang_> 处理 /home/zhang/.vim/plugin/VimPdb.vim 时发生错误:
<RavenChan> huntxu, ipv6和有钱有什么关系= =
<Huahua> zhang_: 遇过的是 ppa 里的 vim 干了 python3，而我自己用 python2.6
<huntxu> RavenChan: 纯属rp问题
<zhang_> 我用2.7
<caleb--_> Huahua: 晚上好
<zhang_> 有没有傻瓜点的教程,我在看一个外国人写的东西
<huntxu> RavenChan: 有钱->小时候有条件->学习得好->考上超一流大学->有ipv6
<RavenChan> huntxu, 别人说也就算了，你也这么说我= =
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@
<huntxu> RavenChan: 有钱->小时候有条件->学习得好->考上超一流大学->有ipv6->rp出问题
<RavenChan> huntxu, 超一流你妹！
<Huahua> 有啊，找人 ssh 上妳机器帮忙搞
<zhang_> ssh是啥?
<zhang_> 呵呵,我linux新手
<Huahua> RavenChan: huntxu 好了，别吵了，妳们都是超一流
<CyrusYzGTt> 大家好，我是新來的哈
<cfy> RavenChan: 你是gentoo不?
<RavenChan> cfy, 我是arch= =
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 那位不世出的op,沒見過？
<Huahua> …
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦
<huntxu> Huahua: 比不上啊
<happyaron> RavenChan: 快拜，要好好拜才行。
<Huahua> 回了趟三体而已
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 那位超級牛人啊！
<cfy> Huahua: 三体?
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 那個 Huahua 是誰？
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 用来拜的，问那么多干嘛
<cfy> Huahua: 听说你弄perl的?
<Huahua> 拜妳妹…
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 要問清楚才能拜的，我不拜邪神，魔神
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 花花是真神
<zhang_> 交换文件 ".test.py.swp" 已存在！这句话什么意思
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 還有不拜妖人和人妖
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ Huahua 是 女的？？
<Huahua> 妳妹
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 不要这样么....
<cfy> 传说中的人物...
<happyaron> Huahua: 把他踢了吧。。。
<Huahua> cfy: 小狼和张乐等人 perl 的
<zhang_> pydiction 很简单,可以用了
<cfy> Huahua: 哦...
<zhang_> 但是pbd不行
<Huahua> zhang_: 但是那个没语法分析
<cfy> Huahua: 小狼是谁?
<RavenChan> cfy, 传说中的人物传说中的人物。。。有哪些传说呢？
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道参见log....
<Huahua> zhang_: 其实带了 python 的 vim 自己支持全能补全，不需要 pydiction 的
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 不拜釋迦牟尼的教、西方教、耶和華的教、外國的，那些
<Huahua> cfy: 到 #perlchina 看看
<cfy> RavenChan: 虽然这几年没出现,但我记得以前的统计指出.他的话很多很多....
<happyaron> RavenChan: 这里面的传说中的传说中的人物，是万能挂机王 r0bertz
<happyaron> RavenChan: 万年挂机王
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: happyaron: 拜飞天面条教好
<cfy> Huahua: 看啥...就两个,我不去也知道另外一个是ximming
<zhang_> Huahua:哦!弄个东西真是麻烦!继续努力了
<cfy> xinming
<happyaron> Huahua: 那是什么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 莫非妳是飛天御姐派的？
<Huahua> zhang_: 用木头前辈的 ulipad 不麻烦
<Huahua> happyaron: zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/飞行面条怪物
<zhang_> Huahua:ulipad?一个ide?
<chgtg> Huahua: 华华好！
<Huahua> zhang_: 对，WxPython 写的 IDE
<chgtg> 很久不见了
<Huahua> 博士好
<happyaron> Huahua: 太丑了。
<zhang_> 很不错??
<zhang_> 我看看
<happyaron> Huahua: 你在用哪个版本的ubuntu？
<CyrusYzGTt> 博士=揩油人士（粵語的方言，不會打暫時用普通話）
<Huahua> 待会 natty-desktop-amd64
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: ^_^
<Huahua> 你们…博士可是生化博士，惹急了的话
<chgtg> 炸弹 & 生化武器，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 迂腐，嚴肅的傢伙，跟老人家說說渾話，不行嗎？
<richard_ma> 搞不好生化危机都有可能～～哈哈
 * chgtg 被drupal搞的头大
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 對吧，開開big玩笑，沒問題的，對吧，我說對
<Huahua> 博士当然没问题啦，是自己得小心被生化屠城～
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: :(|)
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 博士，加油，我支持你毀滅天下有靈衆生
<Huahua> 德国大佬走了
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵！咱们一起吧！<=== 估计中情局会有我们的这次谈话记录滴
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 不了，我學歷只有高中水平（因大學退學，就這樣算），我精神支持你，
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 對了，我在天朝，不鳥中情局的，國安局才差不多呢，
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 精神层面就我主安拉了
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 怀疑x安能力ing
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 我也有點懷疑，特別是最近的諸多事件，影響人民的穩定
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 那就組件個叫炎黃會吧，
<Huahua> 技工堂
<happyaron> Huahua: ubuntu的多媒体包真烂
<caleb--_> 最近啥事件？
<Huahua> happyaron: 要怎么改
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 啥？沒頭沒腦的三個字？
<Huahua> happyaron: gst 解码器塞多点？
<happyaron> Huahua: 不是，ffmpeg系列上有问题
<Huahua> happyaron: 咋
<happyaron> Huahua: 好多选项自以为开了，实际上buildlog显示都没开。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 自己裝個mplayer然後裝上 codecs包就是了
<Huahua> happyaron: 只开了 gpl 部分？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 不是那意思。
<happyaron> Huahua: 非
<happyaron> Huahua: 必须x264，专门为添加ffms支持做了个upload，实际上缺别的东西没开
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: ffmpeg 相关的编译有问题，有选项实际上没开
<RavenChan> happyaron, 相应的库没装？
<Huahua> 大概编译依赖写漏了
<happyaron> RavenChan: y
<zhang_> uplid 下载不了郁闷
<happyaron> Huahua: 类似的好几个
<Huahua> ulipad
<RavenChan> happyaron, 你要开什么= =
<happyaron> Huahua: x264包没开lavc支持
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ ...沒編譯過，那麼我就不參與討論了，繼續looking neting smailing talking
<Huahua> happyaron: vlc 里边如何
<happyaron> RavenChan: mplayer不支持libvpx
<happyaron> Huahua: 没看，不用vlc
<Huahua> happyaron: kde4win 似乎默认 vlc 引擎了
<RavenChan> happyaron, vpx是啥 = =
<Huahua> vp8
<happyaron> Huahua: 那不也得用ffmpeg么
<Huahua> google 视频
<RavenChan> happyaron, 这样，那ffmpeg有内置的么？
<Huahua> RavenChan: 有些播放器是在自己源码树带上 ffmpeg
<happyaron> RavenChan: libvpx是有，但是mplayer提示dynamic linking to libvpx is irrelevant when using dynamic libavcodec
<Huahua> happyaron: mplayer 放着吧，totem 如何了
<RavenChan> happyaron, ffmpeg不用libvpx也能解码vp8不是么
<happyaron> Huahua: 没看
<happyaron> RavenChan: 嗯，但是mplayer似乎不行。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 编译一个ffmpeg给mplayer= =mplayer应该能用外部的ffmpeg而不用自己的
<happyaron> RavenChan: 刚编译了，:)
<Huahua> happyaron: totem 似乎很可用了
<Huahua> happyaron: 除了浏览器插件依然不如 gnome-mplayer 的
<lainme> Huahua: 有什么新特色？
<happyaron> Huahua: 我这里totem看东西卡，所以就抛弃了
<Huahua> happyaron: 大概用 userjs 转为 <video> 会更好
<Huahua> happyaron: 呃
<happyaron> Huahua: vlc也类似，于是也抛弃了
<Huahua> lainme: 就是不卡了
<happyaron> 目前就是mplayer+ffmpeg
<lainme> Huahua: 从来没卡过……
<happyaron> Huahua: 我还是10.04用户，没去吃螃蟹。
<Huahua> lainme: 很久以前 totem 看影片没法接受
<Huahua> lainme: 明显没 mplayer  流畅
<Huahua> 为啥 Ubuntu 中文总不够完善，就是因为 happyaron 这些重要人物不肯用开发版 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 正解，
<happyaron> Huahua: 我不是重要人物，侯总是重要人物
<Huahua> 以及 lidaobing 等人不肯用中文 locale
<caleb--_> POSIX locale++
<Huahua> 候总是极端重要人物
<Huahua> caleb--_: POSIX 不就是 C/anscii 么，不支持 utf8 呀
<happyaron> Huahua: 话说，我10.04的时候用开发版了
<happyaron> Huahua: 这个版做好了以后就没再更新。
<Huahua> 唔，不过，11.04 可能不支持 happyaron 的显卡
<happyaron> Huahua: 我现在用10.04+11.04的混合体
<Huahua> 呃
<happyaron> Huahua: 内核显卡驱动啥的都是natty版的。
<Huahua> 请候总给老徐批一套 macbook 好～
<happyaron> Huahua: 没有啊，弄一套thinkpad也行
<Huahua> 嗯，X210i
 * RavenChan 重启，求不挂
<CyrusYzGTt> ..都是些高級工作，，，，
<happyaron> r
<Huahua> 老徐保佑
<happyaron> RavenChan: 花花保你不挂
<Huahua> 老徐保佑渡鸦不挂
<happyaron> RavenChan: 快拜
<chgtg> Huahua: 弄个210T吧
<caleb--_> Huahua: gtk / qt 支持就好啦
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不拜立马就挂
<RavenChan> huntxu, 徐？
<RavenChan> Huahua, 拜一个。。
<Huahua> 渡鸦啊，老徐是 happyaron
<Huahua> 不太喜欢 tp 博士
<Huahua> caleb--_: 要用 terminal 啊
<happyaron> 喜欢t410，买不起。。。
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见大写风扇
<Huahua> 逼候总批吧
<happyaron> Huahua: ofan 是要拜滴，jc叔叔
<caleb--_> Huahua: gtk / qt 支持就好啦
<Huahua> 拜 ofan
 * RavenChan 多谢保佑XD
<Huahua> 老徐保佑狠有钱的 ipv6 党
<RavenChan> Huahua, 我很穷的= =
<happyaron> Huahua: 我都得靠你保佑呢
<Huahua> RT huntxu: RavenChan: 有钱->小时候有条件->学习得好->考上超一流大学->有ipv6
<RavenChan> Huahua, 我只知道xu，现在知道了是徐LOL
<zhang_> uplid 好像很不错阿
<RavenChan> Huahua, = =huntxu的逻辑你也能信
<Huahua> 道长权威鉴定过了的
<Huahua> 他是道长啊
<zhang_> 呵呵!
<Huahua> 叫 徐L 的 OL 么
<Huahua> 挺好啊
 * RavenChan 诶，重启了两分钟，我真失败。。。
<Huahua> 换 SSD
<Huahua> 就能数秒启动了
<RavenChan> Huahua, huntxu 為什麼是道长？
<Huahua> 因为他是
<RavenChan> Huahua, 懂了。。。
<Huahua> huntxu: 道长保佑
<happyaron> Huahua: 推销俩ppa
<Huahua> happyaron: 啥
<happyaron> ppa:happyaron/kernel
<Huahua> happyaron: 什么包
<happyaron> ppa:happyaron/sandbox
<RavenChan> happyaron, ppa什么的，能和AUR比么。。
<Huahua> happyaron: 给 10.04 的 backports？
<Huahua> RavenChan: 不比
<happyaron> Huahua: y
<happyaron> RavenChan: 免费build farm啊
<happyaron> RavenChan: 省电费
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<Huahua> 这就像：衬衫什么的，能和蛋糕比么
<RavenChan> happyaron, 好了我要再重启测试ureadahead了= =
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 要搞点啥计算，写debian/rules里就可以了，lol
<Huahua> build.opensuse.org 似乎有 arch 的 build farm
<Huahua> 老徐很邪恶啊
<Huahua> 不错，学了一招
<RavenChan> happyaron, 嗯= =做readahead时间有点长，但是之后的启动飞快。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: :)
<huntxu> RavenChan: 你第一天认识我？
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我姓啥你都不知道？
<RavenChan> huntxu, 你从来没坦白过你是道长！
<zhang_> 相当强大阿
<RavenChan> huntxu, 而且刚我在说aronxu= =
<yunfan> huntxu: 你姓胡 你是当今的国姓爷阿
<RavenChan> huntxu, 你姓胡+!
<huntxu> RavenChan: ...
<huntxu> RavenChan: 你是超一流学校的
<RavenChan> huntxu, 你才是= =
<RavenChan> huntxu, 我才不是= =
<happyaron> RavenChan: 他的姓是敏感词
 * CyrusYzGTt 互揭大戰，打響了，警告，請不要繼續，，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……繼續
<Huahua> 妳们都是超一流的
<happyaron> RavenChan: 一搜索，就reset，所以你没发现他是道长。
<happyaron> Huahua: 花花是超级无敌流的。
<huntxu> happyaron: 搜今天的推，关于超一流学校的
<happyaron> huntxu: 不用推啊。
<Huahua> 总之，道长是超一流的，渡鸦也是
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉～～我才高中而且是勉強的高中學歷。。。。羨慕這些腐朽的高才生
<Huahua> 嗯，禁止给墙内的良民说推特
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 你錯了，我早就有帳號了，
<Huahua> 没被墙的时候有的帐号吧
<Huahua> 咦，那位推销 vpn 的不在？
<happyaron> Huahua: 不在的话你推销吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 你又錯了，我的帳號是被牆後自己用ssh申請的，
<happyaron> Huahua: 在的话踢出去就不在了。
<Huahua> 算了，没准安安会看 log
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 你又錯了，每天都有專門的安安看log的
<RavenChan> happyaron, 话说huahua的活动时间是从什么时候开始的？我去翻log..
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 你看 安安 RavenChan 藉口去看 log了
<happyaron> RavenChan: 比ubuntu中文论坛建立还早
<RavenChan> happyaron, 论坛啥时候建立的OTL
<Huahua> 大概，几百年前建立的吧
<happyaron> RavenChan: 05年前后
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 你看 安安 RavenChan 和 無間道 happyaron 藉口說話透露資料
<Huahua> 1805
<happyaron> RavenChan: 那时候花花就已经是大牛了。
<Huahua> 玩捧杀的都该上税
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 原來妳是洪荒時期的大牛啊！失敬！
 * RavenChan (°Д°)
<zhang_> 而且速度也相当快
<zhang_> 很不错!我喜欢谢谢Huahua
<Huahua> zhang_: 败木头前辈吧
<Huahua> zhang_: 是他干的 ulipad
<zhang_> 呵呵,我一个同事的外号也叫huahua
<yunfan> happyaron: 中国版加了什么东西阿
<zhang_> 木头前辈?没听过呵呵
<Huahua> yunfan: 中国版有候总开光过
<Huahua> yunfan: 用了考试铁定不挂科
<yunfan> Huahua: 额  那是不是全球限量99套阿 俄
<RavenChan> happyaron, 表示05年log里面还没ubuntu-cn TAT
<Huahua> yunfan: 赌钱一定赢
<ofan> Huahua: 候总？
<Huahua> ofan: 警察叔叔您好
<zhang_> 装了什么ecllipse阿,什么swing阿什么的,还是这个好
<ofan> Huahua: 小朋友好..
<yunfan> Huahua: 我不用考试 也不赌钱 不抽烟 不会开车游泳  开了光对我有啥好
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 警察叔叔，妳好
<happyaron> yunfan: 就是默认语言改中文，软件包选择上做下修改
<yunfan> 还不如送个妞给我
<Huahua> yunfan: 可以做枪手帮人考试啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 我就想知道去掉哪些臭名昭著的软件包了
<Huahua> yunfan: 好吧，用了保佑妳一月七次狼
<yunfan> Huahua: 没那兴趣
<yunfan> Huahua: 没有马子
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 裏面編譯安裝了，西廂計劃？？
<happyaron> yunfan: checkbox之类的
 * ofan Who is 候总?
<yunfan> happyaron: 那个相册管理没有去掉么
<RavenChan> <Huahua> bs 我的那位 bs_Huahua 是位美眉
<RavenChan> <bs_Huahua> Huahua 欠了我娃奶粉钱十八年了不还
<happyaron> ofan: 挂机的bot
<happyaron> yunfan: 换shotwell了
<Huahua> yunfan: 那么，可以兑换北京八大胡同消费券
<huntxu> RavenChan: 每gtalk？
<ofan> happyaron: 额.. 这样.
<RavenChan> 随便一找就是这样欢乐的对话= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 没gtalk？
<RavenChan> huntxu, ？
<happyaron> ofan: 你知道哪个？
<yunfan> Huahua: 额 得看打几折 基数太高 打3折以上我都消费不起
<yunfan> happyaron: 额
<ofan> happyaron: 我不知道阿
<CyrusYzGTt> ...看來 洪荒時期也有缺少靈氣的時候
<Huahua> yunfan: 候总法力有限啊，妳自己也要努力
<ofan> 我以为是哪位牛人..
<happyaron> ofan: FrankLv
<happyaron> ofan: freeflying
<Huahua> ofan: 您才是牛人啊
<happyaron> ofan: 后面这个
<yunfan> Huahua: 恩 我要努力赚钱 争取承担得起 7.7折
<ofan> happyaron: 呵呵，晓得了..
<ofan> Huahua: 世界上本没有牛，吹的多了，就有了牛..
<yunfan> Huahua: 你是不是就是传说中的deepin那边的
<ofan> 为毛我一来就冷场..
<zhang_> 这儿真的高手如云阿!
<Huahua> 说了传说，就是是假的咯
<Huahua> 警察叔叔在，要严肃啊
<yunfan> 传说也要基于事实哈
<yunfan> 当然细节可能有出入 比如可能不是深度 是ylmf
<zhang_> 呵呵,请教一下,我想做一个网页的应用程序,主要是数值分析,但是对于图形绘制上不知道使用什么
<ofan> 警察多亲民..
<zhang_> 有什么好推荐的
<zhang_> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。吾不知其名，強名曰道。
<CyrusYzGTt> 夫道者，有清有濁，有動有靜。天清地濁，天動地靜；男清女濁，男動女靜。降本流末，而生萬物。清者濁之源，動者靜之基。人能常清靜，天地悉皆歸。
<CyrusYzGTt> 夫人神好清，而心擾之；人心好靜，而慾牽之。常能遣其慾，而心自靜；澄其心，而神自清。自然六慾不生，三毒消滅。所以不能者，為心未澄，慾未遣也。能遣之者，內觀其心，心無其心；外觀其形，形無其形；遠觀其物，物無其物。三者既無，唯見於空。
<CyrusYzGTt> 觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<CyrusYzGTt> 如此清靜，漸入真道。既入真道，名為得道。雖名得道，實無所得。為化眾生，名為得道。能悟之者，可傳聖道。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<yunfan> zhang_: 给专人用就 vml/svg/canvas/flash都可以
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 叫你不要装 这下遭劈了吧
<ofan> zhang_: 是那种动画演示的？
<zhang_> flash?又要学阿!
<yunfan> ubuntu要引QT了 以后我怎么办俄
<ofan> qt多好阿
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯，我給 ofan 領導增加熱鬧
<yunfan> cpp的 我不喜欢cpp
<zhang_> ofan:不是,就是一些简单的静态图片,比方如一个y=x**2的图像
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<Huahua> yunfan: 不写程序的话，就别评论了
<ofan> yunfan: 有py版本
<happyaron> Huahua: 他职业程序员
<Huahua> yunfan: 反正，不告诉妳某个程序是 C++ 的，妳能发觉不是 C 么
<Huahua> orz
<yunfan> Huahua: 你指的是为u写程序 还是指职业写程序？
<Huahua> yunfan: 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 警察叔叔，這次要給多少$$才能放過ee呢，
<ofan> pyside,pyqt,现在还有qml，语法跟js很接近
<Huahua> yunfan: 唔，收回～
<yunfan> Huahua: 俄 如果默认是QT的库 那写 cpp+QT程序就比较好了 包小点嘛
<Huahua> yunfan: 有可能吧
<Huahua> yunfan: 反正 Unity 都要 Qt 了
<Huahua> yunfan: 不过，Qt4.5+ 默认就是桌面主题
<yunfan> 你写个gtk3的程序 执行文件是不大 结果要别人下个几十m的支持来 就郁闷了 就跟dotnet/java的悲剧一样了
<Huahua> yunfan: 在 Gnome 会用 Gtk 皮肤
<Huahua> yunfan: 唔，至少 Gtk3、Qt4 不比 jre 大
<Huahua> yunfan: dotnet 指望 windows 自带了
<Huahua> yunfan: 反正 win8 直接带了个软件商店
 * CyrusYzGTt 各位看看今天的log,ee今天被露底，而且知道叫張斌了
<Huahua> yunfan: 不用考虑发布包了
<yunfan> 自带的根本不行 俄
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 妳才知道 ee 底细啊
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 真的假的？？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 啥意思阿？ 貌似§ 结尾的话，我这都不给提示...
<yunfan> Huahua: 你有ee的爆料？
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 为 ofan 修改下提示符号吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 是cfy爆料的
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 用空格或冒号通用些
<Huahua> cfy: 干得好
<Huahua> cfy: gj
<Huahua> cfy: 继续加油
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 不！這是方便安安MM追我呢
<cfy> Huahua: @_@
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 跟这有啥关系
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: you are in danger....
<Huahua> 唔， CyrusYzGTt 是 s，求 m
<yunfan> cfy: 哪里搞来的？
<Huahua> yunfan: 大概入侵了 ee 吧
<cfy> yunfan: 你猜
<yunfan> cfy: 估计是你猜的 俄
<cfy> yunfan: 这概率...
<Huahua> <CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ee我可能知道你系統密碼，
 * CyrusYzGTt 各位要知道有句話貌似，智者千慮，必有一失
<zhang_> yunfan:你说的vml/svg/canvas/flash是什么阿
<Huahua> <iFvwm> 我明天去改身份证
<Huahua> <cfy> @_@
<Huahua> <iFvwm> :D
<Huahua> <iFvwm> 后天搬家
<zhang_> 你们这刷屏速度非常阿
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 嗯，貌似ee把她系統的幾個腳本給我了
<yunfan> cfy: 概率小还撞中才牛逼阿 不然这里这么多人 怎么就你搞倒了呢
<yunfan> zhang_: 逐个google看说明
<Huahua> 嗯，密码，信用卡啥的都有了吧
<ofan> zhang_: 绘图的麻
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 绑架他儿子
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 知道哪个幼儿园了吧
<lainme> zhang_: 或许可以考虑python，也有现成的数学函数库。或者看下sage，可以做成网络应用的
<zhang_> 哦!是几个推荐的东西阿!我以为是一个呢,google没反应呵呵额
 * CyrusYzGTt 我宣佈，這次爆ee菊的榮譽給cfy
<Huahua> <cfy> Kandu: ee,写程序,不带配置文件和参数的....都在代码里....然后git管理.于是密码泄露了
<ofan> 有组织有预谋的犯罪前活动。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 看.
<zhang_> 我希望使用python,但是python没有web的绘图阿
<Huahua> <cfy> iFvwm: authpwd => '01220539',
<Huahua> zhang_: 用 js 库啊
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 額～你太邪惡了，罪不及妻兒，這是共識
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: @_@,ee要被你气死咯XD
<Huahua> zhang_: 直接利用 html5 画板绘图
<Huahua> zhang_: 不支持 ie6 就是了
<huntxu> Huahua: 多难看的perl hash啊
<huntxu> 尤其是显眼的 "=>"...
<zhang_> Huahua:没关系,好的,我看看!
<yunfan> cfy: 这也行阿 那这回ee彻底挂了 不像我 我平时就公开 没东西好暴露了
<cfy> huntxu: @_@
<cfy> huntxu: 怎么难看了...
<huntxu> cfy: ee记得贴过头像和照片的啊
<Huahua> cfy: 别跟道长抬杠啊
<Huahua> cfy: 他会作法弄死妳的
<cfy> Huahua: 无知者无畏....
<huntxu> cfy: perl就是猴子写的...
<cfy> Huahua: 他不像你有名.....
<cfy> huntxu: @_@
<Huahua> （上回罗马尼亚的政府不就给当地巫师诅咒了么
<cfy> yunfan: ee肯定要改写脚本咯....
<yunfan> huntxu: 小心猴子
<lainme> zhang_: http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/ 还有其他一些python的数学库，不知道带不带绘图功能
<^k^> ⇪ title: matplotlib: python plotting — Matplotlib v1.0.1 documentation
<yunfan> cfy: 哈哈
<cfy> yunfan: 否则改一次,脚本里又要记载一次...
<Huahua> 罗马尼亚巫师被征税，用猫粪便和死狗诅咒总统
<Huahua> zhang_: lainme 还是 js 绘图省事
<Huahua> zhang_: lainme 也省服务器
<huntxu> 总统错了嘛，没事征巫师税...
<Huahua> huntxu: 希望道长没诅咒方校长
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 對了，你碰過過去的自己嗎？
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 我碰过未来的自己
<zhang_> lainme:这个我知道,带绘图的,但是不是web的
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 未来的我就碰到过去的自己了
<ofan> zhang_: 用java也行
<zhang_> Huahua:我就是希望学最少的语言,干这个事呵呵
<yunfan> 考虑入个小本
<Huahua> zhang_: 学 jQuery 一门就足够啦
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 還有你看過自己的背影嗎
<Huahua> yunfan:  mba 11' 挺好
<zhang_> Huahua:我只是爱好.现在用bottle.py写web应用
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 没有背影，更没有背景...
<yunfan> Huahua: 你送？
<ofan> zhang_: 我看过一些老外搞的网页，都会内嵌java applet的演示
<yunfan> 我预算就200
<Huahua> zhang_: 唔，python 的话，也有几个库用来做 py->js
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 你去過平行世界嗎？
<lainme> Huahua: 不过数值计算这些，python现成的东西多...
<zhang_> Huahua:看那个有点头疼呵呵,不知道怎么了,就是不感冒
<huntxu> yunfan: 买彩票，倍投100
<huntxu> yunfan: 中了要mba 1111'都有
<zhang_> lainme:恩,我这个是自己写的,智能算法类的.懒得看别人的代码
<yunfan> Huahua: 那不如换成硬币去玩老虎机
<RavenChan> huntxu, = =
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 對了，那博士試試量子自殺這個遊戲
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, = =
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 你看明白量子自杀了？
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 明白了
<huntxu> 睡觉~
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 理解起來簡單，不過貌似設備要很精密而且要很高的能量
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 要是他试了反正他大概在我们这个世界不会存在了= =
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 那你是没明白= =
<zhang_> 谢谢各位,今天收获很多,先休息了,改天再向大家请教
<zhang_> 再见了
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 所以我才問 huntx 平行世界
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 那你還是說量子永生吧，我有點似懂非懂的
 * RavenChan 我要重启让ureadahead再做一次tracing...,刚才的不满意啊XD
<Huahua> 晚安，各位牛人
<Huahua> 晚安博士
<Huahua> 咦，道长被你们弄没了
<Huahua> 渡鸦晚安
<RavenChan> Huahua, 晚安。。。= =？
<RavenChan> Huahua, 你也要撤了么？
<Huahua> 也？
<Huahua> 还有谁
<RavenChan> Huahua, hx不是撤了= =
<Huahua> 道长是有人邀请开光去了吧
<Huahua> 老徐和陈悦姑娘晚安
<RavenChan> Huahua, 那他得托梦去开光了XD
<Huahua> 由于星座月份偏移的错误被披露，市民纷纷表示不再相信星座占卜，改为信仰道长等人的东方问卦
<RavenChan> 噗 。。。
<Huahua> 当然也有流言说是罗马尼亚的巫师弄坏的星座，而罗马尼亚那档子事情又是道长策划的（生意不好做了啊得做点啥
<Huahua> 所以，各位乖乖睡觉吧，别惹道长
<RavenChan> Huahua, 道长有说过，“你认识我这么久还没被我劈死是个奇迹" O_o
<RavenChan> 感情道长是在说用雷劈？
<yunfan> 腿
<Cn2dy> 哼哼，果然没人
<RavenChan> Cn2dy, 哼哼，你错了
<Cn2dy> RavenChan: 好吧，你赢了
<RavenChan> Tenzu, 原来是tenzu = =
<happyaron> Tenzu: 今天大写了？
<Tenzu> RavenChan: 你怎么知道是我？
<RavenChan> Tenzu, 因为你的nick = =
<Tenzu> happyaron: 爱疯登录的
<RavenChan> Tenzu, 因为你的nick是tenzu= =
<Tenzu> RavenChan: 好吧。。。
<happyaron> Tenzu: o
<happyaron> Tenzu: 有钱人
<Tenzu> happyaron: 半价买的。。。
<happyaron> Tenzu: 呃，强
<RavenChan> Tenzu, 怎么作到的= =
<Tenzu> happyaron: 学校给报销
<Tenzu> RavenChan: 学校福利
<RavenChan> Tenzu, 我的version回应是什么？
<Tenzu> RavenChan: 看不到，ip那里一直loading
<RavenChan> Tenzu, 我是v6我自豪。。
<Tenzu> RavenChan: 2001:...神马的最讨厌了
<RavenChan> Tenzu, ?
<RavenChan> Tenzu, = =
 * Tenzu 睡觉了，还得早起，各位大神大仙晚安
<Rothsdad> test
<^k^> Rothsdad, ....  00:52 
<sila> :-)
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://is.gd/Got3Vf  从 cu 一文章开始搜索的……
<^k^> ⇪ title: IT业其实是被java毁了，而不是开源 - Google 搜尋
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我已经和java绝缘了
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 今天上班有活干了么
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 第一天就一堆
<^k^>  06:05
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 列位早上好！
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 都没起床呀！
<cfy> 真早...
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 你好
<cfy> 你好
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-20
<Yangtse> http://mirror.teamdouche.net/?device=bravo
<Yangtse> 这个连接能打开吗？
<Yangtse> 我打不开
<ghosTM55> Yangtse: 打不开
<Yangtse> 谢谢
<ghosTM55> 不客气
<xinen007> identified\
<xinen007> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<xinen007> 这个是什么意思呢
<xinen007> 我电脑启动会出现这个
 * Kandu 剛去用尺量了下，雪居然有35厘米厚了
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<xinen007> Kandu, 你哪里的啊
<cfy> Kandu: 今天开车好危险
<CyrusYzGTt> 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ 提問的智慧
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<Kandu> cfy: 唔
<Kandu> xinen007: 浙西北
<Kandu> cfy: 還在下得很大，下午就能破40了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 幹嘛啊，偉大的社會工程學專家
<cfy> Kandu: 恩,我这里也在持续下.....要悲剧了....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 幹嘛啊，偉大的黑客社會工程學專家
<cfy> Kandu: 路面马上就要结冰了.....
 * cfy afk......
<cfy> lerosua: 斗篷好
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大，該更新下 gmlive 了，在 svn 源裏更新也行
<lerosua> cfy: 早上好。
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 你真是不死心啊...
<cfy> Kandu: 厄,貌似我代码写的太少了......写起来好吃力...总是错误估计形式..
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 誰讓妳的gmlive比sopcast-player好用，也好編譯，而且能當集成
<Kandu> cfy: 我和你一樣 :)
<cfy> Kandu: 肯定比我好咯.我写代码去咯.
<cfy> Kandu: 原来perl里打开关闭文件, pipo啥的还是很方便的.以前误解了
<Kandu> cfy: 看起來很簡單的問題，處理起來，可能就會遇到沒想到的問題了，十八
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 要不你把你的需求写成一封邮件发给我。我好把它列入事件表里找时间做一下。就当是为你打造特别的一个版本吧。
<xinen007> 我这里好几个月没下雨下雪了
<Kandu> cfy: s/十八/是吧
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 我的邮件就是这个名字加gmail.com
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊.然后以为自己解决了.现在发现实现得有点问题....多了一个层...
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 嗯，真的？
<xinen007> 从入秋到现在，一滴雨都没
<cfy> xinen007: 你哪里的?
<xinen007> 郑州
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，你写详细点，我能做到尽量做。
<cfy> Zhengzhou, Henan China
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 額～～太好了，不過俺的表達能力不強，，，
 * cfy 地理没学好
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 高手们好！
<xinen007> cfy, 从9月3号到现在
<Kandu> http://machinelifelorg/osc/snow0.jpg
<cfy> xinen007: 缺水..
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 没事，邮件里可讨论嘛。
<cfy> Kandu: 我好像大不开
<Kandu> 錯了，是 http://machinelife.org/osc/snow0.jpg
<xinen007> 住在城市，不清楚周边的农村干的成什么样子了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我能將這個信息轉發到fedora-zh的郵件列表嗎？
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥？fedora-zh列表里有很多人还在用?
<Kandu> 剛量的就是左邊的牆柱墩子上的雪
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 是啊，再用，
<cfy> Kandu: 你还出去啊...冷死了...
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 不过，如果你让我集成pps,pplive这些就没啥可能了，因为那些是不开源的东西，我无能为力。
<Kandu> cfy: 出不去了
<cfy> Kandu: .
<cfy> 晕,有下大了......
<cfy> 又
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 嗯，可以，不過就是把mms.list更新，主要是刪除默認的沒用的地址
 * cfy 能改成perl不XD
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 那個sopcast的節目列表就最好能跟網頁的節目列表相同
<cfy> Kandu: 你觉得一个小程序有必要bottom-up么?
<cfy> Kandu: 就是函数之间相对独立
<cfy> Kandu: 估计不到50行..
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，总之有需求发邮件就成了，这样 我可以有根据地改。
<Kandu> cfy: 那無所謂了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.
<Kandu> cfy: 做大的話，上下和下上結合起來用比較好
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 嗯，謝謝
<xinen007> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2这个是什么意思
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我又是把事情想复杂了.
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我有时把事情想复杂了.
<xinen007> 我查了下，全是国外论坛的，也没看太明白
<cfy> Kandu: 内核里有句,只要把事情变得简单.而不是更简单
<cfy> xinen007: 让你用特定版本的fsck么?
<xinen007> 没有啊
<Kandu> cfy: 這句不錯
<xinen007> cfy, 我是全新安装10.10
<xinen007> 这个就是ub10.10里带的
<cfy> Kandu: Make it as simple as you can, and no simpler.
<cfy> Kandu: Documents/SubmittingPatches
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 看到郵件沒有，我發了 也是 CyrusYzGTt
<cfy> Kandu: 厄,看来我总是过度设计...
<xinen007> 我这个问题能解决么，虽然也可以启动起来。。。
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 看到了。
<Kandu> cfy: :)  這個不錯  http://download.pchome.net/development/reference/download-10800.html
<cfy> Kandu: 代码大全?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，你看過了
<cfy> Kandu: 没有啊
<xinen007> xinen007@xinen007-H54F:~$ sudo fsck -V /dev/sda7
<xinen007> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<xinen007> fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found
<xinen007> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/sda7
<xinen007> 我也许找到问题所在了
<xinen007> 大牛帮忙解释下哈
<xinen007> 刚才我吊线了
<xinen007> 我的问题有人解释么
<xinen007> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/sda7
<xinen007> fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 昨天去了趟猪圈口，好多人，看门猪与某排队猪发生口角，排队猪意见很大，说猪圈口太小排队几小时还有出圈预约券发放失误，有猪骂看门猪是人类的走狗，看门猪反讽要不是因为你们想出去的猪多，哪会那么拥挤...并威胁收掉排队号...最后一位猪倌平息了争执，出头猪顺利拿到出猪圈资格
<MeaCulpa> 哦，应该是好多猪，人不算多，就十几个
<tcpct> 什么玩意 拿人不当人阿！
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这是那里
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 美领馆
<xinen007> 额，各位，刚才有人回答我的问题么
<xinen007> 我没看到有人回答，因为我杯具的掉线了
<Kandu> xinen007: 剛剛你貼出的錯誤信息已經回答你了
<MeaCulpa> 你对ntfs分区搞fsck ?
<xinen007> Kandu, 能不能帮忙把那段话复制过来？
<xinen007> MeaCulpa, 呵呵，我对这个不了解啊，只是尝试了一下
<xinen007> ntfs的不能fsck么？
<yilian> http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<CyrusYzGTt> xinen007§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<Kandu> xinen007: 因為沒人寫這樣的工具
<xinen007> 谢谢
<xinen007> Kandu, 谢谢
<cfy> Kandu: 哈,缓存果然是个好东西
<MeaCulpa> 写了也不敢用...
<cfy> 就是太费内存..
<yilian> 一块磁盘上能两个分区挂在同样的目录吗？
<xinen007> 给大家看个百度的问题
<iGirl> yilian: bu xing
<cfy> yilian: 你需要的是lvm或者btrfs
<cfy> yilian: btrfs可以,lol
 * Tang_XX_2011_okc 搬个小板凳一边坐着，等着看别人的回复
<xinen007> 百度搜索"国都期货"，打开公司网站，结果就被劫持到一个广告站了
<Kandu> cfy: http://www.archive.org  這個？
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<cfy> Kandu: 你在说什么?
<Kandu> cfy: 緩存？
<xinen007> 如果直接输入域名或者是google搜索不会出现这个问题
<cfy> Kandu: 我大不开...
<cfy> 打
<xinen007> 感兴趣的试试，给点意见。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，被牆了
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<Kandu> cfy: 你是說什麼緩存？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.没啥...我在玩3x+1那个数学问题
<cfy> Kandu: 写个程序跑,把中间结果缓存了下来...
<cfy> 我还用到了Math::BigInt,现在感觉用不到.....
<uPad> ku6 的电影会不会盗版？昨天看了《赵氏孤儿》
<uPad> 电影还可以，就怕是盗版
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<uPad> ubuntu 之伟大是让人告别盗版软件 :D
<OT_iux> @@
<MarginWang> 啊
<MarginWang> bs ee
<wxp881025> 老谭那书里为生么是void main啊？在linux下编译总是报错啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你也拿到出圏证了？
<freeflying> :)
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 啥 你可以出狱了？
<lenage> hi`
<^k^> lenage, 好  10:53 
<MeaCulpa> ... 出圈证~
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那你出去就是大圈了 呵呵
<jyf1987> XwinX: 打倒
<XwinX> jyf1987: ...
<XwinX> jyf1987: 打倒谁？
<jyf1987> XwinX: ä½ 
<XwinX> jyf1987: 打倒我做啥，我又不是当权派
<XwinX> jyf1987: 要打倒，就打倒 ee
<jyf1987> XwinX: ee现在不出头了
<XwinX> jyf1987: 会出来的，一冒头就打倒
<Joey64> mldonkey3.06发布，其中一个新特性是支持upnp,但是编译的时候发现upnp/natpmp-disable了，我怀疑是有开发包没有装，大家有编译的说一下，要装什么包
<ofan> configure的时候没提示？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 猪倌只问我三个问题
<Joey64> 没有
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 1家里有没有土工成员 2 有没有土工成员联系你 3 出去以后还回来么
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 是这三个问题么
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 美国面签的确很恶心
<Joey64> libminiupnpc看了./configure -help,发现要libminiupnpc和libnatpmp的开发库，而源中没有，呵呵，看来还是不行
<ofan> 名字可能不一样
<cfy> RavenChan: 去聚会不?
<cfy> RavenChan: 厄
<cfy> RavenChan: 我又看错日期
<metbsd> 甚么工具给所有Jpg加水印
<ofan> metbsd: imagemagic ?
<metbsd> 批量的吗
<ofan> 应该可以批量
<cfy> 当然可以批量
<ofan> metbsd: http://www.imagemagic.cn/command_line_tools.html
<MeaCulpa> 恩，提供啥身份证护照啥的，最好打个水印
<MeaCulpa> 免得别人拿去乱用
<metbsd> 你说的很对
<MeaCulpa> 复印传真件的话可以写字，扫描件就最好水印了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 有密码不就行了
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<if_else> 各位兄台，calc 如何导出分列的 txt 谢谢了
<cfy> RavenChan: 你去不?
<cfy> RavenChan: 我才发现有..所以不去了......
<RavenChan> cfy, 去不了，今天我要回家= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 回家?你不是上海的?
<cfy> 回老家么?
<RavenChan> cfy, 当然不是= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 我不是上海的
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦
<xxd> ?
<RavenChan> xxd, 您為什麼上来就是‘？’
<xxd> 嗨
<xxd> 恩
<cfy> @_@
<xxd> 习惯了
<cfy>  12:21:38 up  3:34,  3 users,  load average: 1.86, 1.22, 1.06
<xxd> 问下，你们没工作吗？怎么天天在啊
<ofan> 得到google storage邀请了，太激动鸟..
<RavenChan> xxd, 学生我是。。
<xxd> 哦
<xxd> 我也是学生
<xxd> 菜鸟级
<RavenChan> xxd, 握手
<xxd> ofan：google storage是什么啊
<xxd> ravenchan：握手
<ofan> jyf1987: 在不？
<ofan> xxd: google的一个服务
<xxd> 哦，我也试试
<xxd> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Kandu> xxd: 伺服器一直開機的，所以一直掛着  :)
<cfy> 18.3 MiB / 625.9 MiB = 0.029
<cfy> Kandu: 伺服器放家里的?
<Kandu> cfy: vps 嘛，你不也有
<cfy> Kandu: 那你怎么连的?
<xxd> kandu：你什么工作啊，告诉我月薪吧
<xxd> 我参照下
<cfy> Kandu: notebook->vps->freenode
<Kandu> cfy: ssh + screen
<cfy> Kandu: 那,如果你notebook关机了呢?
<jyf1987> ofan: 什么事阿 组织上有任务要外包？
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么再连回来?
<Kandu> cfy: 呃， screen -r
<cfy> Kandu: 哦...
<Kandu> cfy: 你不用 screen 的？
<Kandu> xxd: 我沒工作
<cfy> Kandu: 没用这个功能
<Kandu> cfy: C-a h
<Kandu> cfy: 看看幫助，很有用的
<xxd> 啊
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，錯了，是 C-a ?
<jyf1987> screen -S name
<ofan> jyf1987: 额 不是  那个google storage需要填写信用卡信息，我没有，怎么搞阿？
<jyf1987> ofan: 没有吧 我的都不需要 你大概是进入购买的申请了吧
<ofan> jyf1987: 貌似是，但是价格为0，是google checkout绑定的..
<lainme> ofan: 先骗取google checkout再骗取storage？
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 想不到现在这么搞了 还好我及时骗了一个用 哈哈 你没信用卡可以申请一个阿
<ofan> lainme: 怎么骗？
<xxd> ofan：google storage是网络硬盘吗？如果做网站可以放上边当服务器使吗？
<ofan> jyf1987: 我试试能不能用国内银联的卡
<lainme> ofan: checkout不是不包括中国大陆么，你怎么弄的？
<ofan> xxd: 差不多就是
<ofan> lainme: 香港的阿
<ofan> 有hong kong
<yilian> 下载youtube视频用什么插件
<xxd> ofan：哦，呢我也去申请个，吼吼
<jyf1987> ofan: 银联不行 要信用卡 你搞个信用卡不难的 国内的信用卡没听说哪个不支持mc和visa
<Kandu> yilian: firefox + flashgot
<ofan> jyf1987: 汗了。。 非要信用卡..
<Kandu> yilian: 檢測到視頻後下面有 flashgot 圖標，右鍵，選擇最大的下載就沒錯 :)
<yilian> flashgot怎么同时开了几个视频页面后出现一个视频几种大小
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 他说要信用卡你用银联卡有啥用 你能用uc账户登录qq么？
<cfy> jyf1987: Kandu 会了
<ofan> jyf1987: 额.. 那只能去搞个信用卡了..
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> jyf1987: Kandu 可不可以一个多个attach?
<Kandu> cfy: 好用吧
<ofan> 太dt了
<cfy> Kandu: 一定要detach后,才能attach么?
<cfy> Kandu: 不错XD
<Kandu> cfy: 好像是，不確定
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.我感觉可以多reattch,我看看去
<jyf1987> cfy: 会啥
<cfy> jyf1987: 会reattch...
<jyf1987> ofan: 搞信用卡很简单阿 现在许多小银行都在求你搞阿
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 这个看下man不难吧 我就用到他的 reattch其他基本不用
<cfy> jyf1987: 我就用到多screen,其他不用...
<Kandu> cfy: 一個就夠了吧
<Kandu> cfy: 可以 C-a c
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊,就是这个多screen
 * Kandu 正在為播放 midi 犯愁，哪位教教我
<ofan> jyf1987: 刚刚发现可以直接进管理页面，不用添那些也可以
<cfy> Kandu: -x
<cfy> Kandu: 转换?哪里播放啊?
<cfy> Kandu: -x可以多attach
<cfy> ikk-: kk好
<Kandu> cfy: mplayer
<Kandu> cfy: 或者其他什麼都行
<cfy> Kandu: 不能播放的?
<cfy> Kandu: 你传给我试试,
<ikk-> cfy: hi
<Kandu> http://machinelife.org/osc/wateroftyne.mid
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 你直接申请 自动开通的？？
<Kandu> 在 win32 下播放是一首簡單的鋼琴曲
<cfy> Kandu: Invalid seek to negative position!
<cfy> Kandu: 坏了?
<Kandu> cfy: 沒壞，剛剛我自己做的一個 mid 文件也播放不了
<Kandu> cfy: 也是這個提示
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你做个类似汇编的midi控制语言吧
<jyf1987> 我想做点简单曲子
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不懂， midi 的原理都還不知道呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 正在 google
<ofan> jyf1987: 恩，我已经上传文件了
<jyf1987> Kandu:  额 是指类似他那种功能 不是说原理类似
<jyf1987> ofan: 你没回答我呢 我问你的申请是自动开通的么
<ofan> jyf1987: 因该是的，google给我的邮件里只有一个邀请连接，打开是添checkout的信息
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似要硬件支持?
<ofan> jyf1987: 然后我直接登录管理页面，可以用
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 还是人工审核呢
<jyf1987> 我还以为即时开通呢
<ofan> jyf1987: 当然不是，我提交过申请的阿
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.lesbell.com.au/Home.nsf/b8ec57204f60dfcb4a2568c60014ed0f/c4b39482154feb03ca256f8100150ad9?OpenDocument
<^k^> ⇪ title: Getting Started with MIDI on Linux
<ofan> http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/ofan/powder-sse3 测试连接
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，在 win32 下能播放，硬件應該沒問題
<cfy> Kandu: 不是.驱动.
<cfy> Kandu: 比如内核模块没有编译进去
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，去看看
<jyf1987> ofan: 恩
<jyf1987> ofan: 你都放点什么东西
<ofan> jyf1987: 现在空间是免费的吧，貌似流量是收费的
<ofan> jyf1987: 刚放上的是个游戏..
<jyf1987> ofan: 空间也有上限阿 不过对我们来说足够用了 500G存储 600G流量
<xxd> ofan：呢个去哪申请啊，我怎么没找到啊，给个链接吧
<jyf1987> ofan: 对了 桶的名称是全局唯一的 所以赶紧抢注吧
<xxd> jyf1987：什么500g啊
<xxd> 免费？
<ofan> jyf1987: 恩，已经抢注ofan了，哈哈。 只是现在是免费的，还是会一只免费？
<jyf1987> xxd: 额 是说最新的 东芝智能本 总重量 500克
<xxd> ofan“google呢个哪申请啊
<jyf1987> ofan: 居然这个没注意 我大意了 nnd 早知道要抢注你们的名字
<xxd> jyf1987：什么是智能本啊
<xxd> 笔记本？
<jyf1987> xxd: 就是 smartbook 什么是smartbook 去google
<ofan> jyf1987: 额.. 不带这么玩的，注册别人名也没啥好处
<jyf1987> ofan: 这是我爱好
<ofan> jyf1987: 额..
<cfy> 374     3732423
<cfy> 3x+1
<cowpussy> ?
<cowpussy> what?
<cowpussy> anyone there?
<cowpussy> asdf
<cowpussy> 大家好
<ikk-> 好
<cowpussy> 这是我第一次来IRC
<^k^> cowpussy, 好  13:06 
<cowpussy> 我的第一次就这样奉献给大家了
<cowpussy> 请不要客气
<cowpussy> 有个问题
<cowpussy> 我用GNOME的自定义快捷键 设置scrot
<cowpussy> 无效
<cfy> 看来你很淡定...
<cowpussy> 在终端下好用 但快键无效
<cowpussy> 有没有在GNOME下的帮忙试下
<iIlL10oO> 我用命令行
<iIlL10oO> 没桌面
<cowpussy> 啊
<cowpussy> ^k^ 好...
<cowpussy> 什么...很淡定
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，搞定了
<cowpussy> -_-!
<Inode> wftc
<iIlL10oO> cowpussy: 你还是装个 compiz 吧, 里面就有区域截图功能
<cowpussy> 这几天闹鬼
<cowpussy> 出的问题都好奇怪
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么回事?
<cowpussy> 我的GAE也上不去了 家里和公司的网络都不行 同事在同一局域网下 他能进我的GAE网站
<cowpussy> 我的LINUX和WINDOWS都进不去
<Kandu> cfy: 直接用 timidity 了
<iIlL10oO> cowpussy: 你被 GFW 了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 我的聲卡倒是支持的，不過不懂怎麼配置。直接用 timidity 軟件解決算了
<roylez> iIlL10oO: 为了截图装 compiz 这主意出的
<iIlL10oO> roylez: emacs 回到上一个位置是什么快捷键?
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: C-@ ?
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 只有mark才有效果
<cfy> iIlL10oO: C-@
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 哦
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 主席什么时候emacs了?
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 我忘了主席不搞emacs,不好意思
<cfy> iIlL10oO: .
<iIlL10oO> roylez: ..
<iIlL10oO> cfy: C-SPC 是什么键,  SPC
<cfy> iIlL10oO: space
<iIlL10oO> 哦
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 好多简写,怎么办
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 怎么简写了?
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 下次遇到了再问你
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 嗯
<roylez> cfy: ....
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见主席，不见主席下划线啊。
<roylez> happyaron: ...
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<happyaron> cfy: 拜见陈逢缘
<cfy> happyaron: 打错了
<jyf1987> chengfengyuan
<happyaron> cfy: 程逢缘
<jyf1987> 程？
<cfy> happyaron: no
<jyf1987> 程序猿
<cfy> jyf1987: 我gtalk上有...
<cfy> @_@
<happyaron> cfy: 程丰圆？
<cfy> happyaron: .
<jyf1987> cfy: 你的 鸡脱壳 上没有name
<roylez> happyaron: 你瞎说，是成方圆好不好，名人呢
<happyaron> cfy: 对了？
<cfy> jyf1987: 有的.
<Kandu> 鳳媛？
<Kandu> 凤媛？
<jyf1987> 成凤姐
 * roylez 太无聊了
<happyaron> roylez: 呃
<jyf1987> roylez: 罗乐子？
<roylez> ee似乎已经西游去了
<happyaron> cfy: 到底是啥呢？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 有个 rosegarden 不错
<cfy> happyaron: 陈逢源
<jyf1987> Kandu: 工具还是曲子
<Kandu> jyf1987: 工具
<Kandu> jyf1987: 正想学呢
<happyaron> cfy: 拜见陈逢源
<cfy> happyaron: .
<happyaron> Kandu: 拜见Cando
<jyf1987> Kandu: 哦 那个有什么特性
<jyf1987> 砍肚
<Kandu> happyaron: 等我成仙了再拜吧 -_-b
<happyaron> jyf1987: 拜见勾歪挨复
<happyaron> 拜见姐控
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇
<happyaron> 拜见泥灰
<happyaron> 拜见xx
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你可以叫我 唧歪艾夫
<happyaron> 拜见包子叔
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃，多难听
<Kandu> jyf1987: gosTM55 推薦的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 关键是特性 我管他谁推荐的
<Kandu> jyf1987: ghosTM55  問問他唄
<jyf1987> 额 你都没看特性就准备用了
<jyf1987> 要是果粉推荐我用mac 我才不用呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 也沒見其他推薦了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 做人一定要站稳立场阿
<cfy> Kandu: $x % 2 ? $x = $x * 3 + 1 : $x /= 2;
<Kandu> jyf1987: 就一個軟件，還立場
<cfy> Kandu: 看到陷阱了么....我郁闷....
<jyf1987> Kandu: 软件当然是有立场的 你看你不就坚持用pascal而且还想推广他么
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼語言？
<cfy> Kandu: perl
<Kandu> cfy: 看不懂
<cfy> Kandu: ($x % 2 ? $x = $x * 3 + 1 : $x )/= 2;
<cfy> Kandu: 我郁闷啊...
<cfy> Kandu: 吐血......
<cfy> Kandu: 不过这样竟然也能回到1....
<alick> ...
<Kandu> cfy: 在 perl 里，每個表達式都有值？
<cfy> Kandu: 不清楚.可能$x=$x*3+1最后也算$x?
<Kandu> cfy: 丑
<cfy> 等下...貌似错误不在这...
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我都不了解音樂工具，沒立場
<Kandu> jyf1987: 試了再說
<jyf1987> Kandu: 好吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你的站点怎么也不更新的 一天在家混 居然比我们工作的还没实践
<jyf1987> 时间
<cfy> Kandu: perl -e '($x=3)=2;print $x'
<cfy> Kandu: 结果2
<Kandu> 哦，這個語法很新奇
<Kandu> 看不懂
<Kandu> jyf1987: 都在本地 svn repo 里
<Kandu> jyf1987: 更新了你看不到
<jyf1987> Kandu: 应该更新到googlecode上
<Kandu> jyf1987: 有些項目會，有些不會
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我说文章呢 在家也要写点东西阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 其實沒啥好寫的，不如直接多做做翻譯別人的
 * Kandu af(irc)
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那也行阿 总之要产出点文本内容出来阿 无论是博客 代码还是翻译文章
<cfy> 靠...perl 太慢.了..
<happyaron> ?
<cfy> 相对于tail,head
<happyaron> 废话
<cfy> time perl -MTie::File -e 'tie @array,"Tie::File","3x+1.log";print $array[-1]'
<cfy> tail -n 1
<cfy> 差了好多...
<happyaron> cfy: 你那个光编译的时间就够人家处理了。
<cfy> happyaron: 慢正常,'太'就不好了...
<happyaron> cfy: 你想想，要引用模块，要编译，再解释执行
<cfy> happyaron: 这个不是问题.本来就是perl 程序
<happyaron> cfy: 人家定向的二进制代码直接执行这么个简单任务。
<cfy> happyaron: 只是,可以感觉到是读的问题不是编译的速度慢了.
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 去收拾那个模块的作者
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<cfy> jyf1987: 怎么不在irc?
<cfy> jyf1987: gtalk我不关注的..
<jyf1987> cfy: ok
<Kandu> jyf1987: 呃，我的 IronOS 代碼，你都看明白了沒？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我又不会x86如何明白
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這個例子，文檔不全。那個 4GByte.com 有文檔
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那也得我会x86哈
<Kandu> jyf1987: 寧缺毋濫
<Kandu> jyf1987: 《所謂資源文件》，看明白了沒？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這種東西，不能多產，不然我就成仙了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 等我今天工作完成吧
<iamfbi> 查看软件安装后文件在哪里，用哪个命令？
<roylez> dpkg -L <pkg>
<iamfbi> thanks roylez
<happyaron> 拜见斗篷
<happyaron> 拜见神
<lerosua> happyaron: 拜见快乐
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<ofan> ub中国版出了？
<iIlL10oO> http://www.oschina.net/news/14877/linux-kernel-2638
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 内核 2.6.38主要开发阶段完成 - 开源中国社区
<cfy> happyaron: 囧,多device的移动硬盘,一pmount就死掉了...
<MeaCulpa> 这都能算新闻...内核三个月一个小版本，丫新闻真多
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 而且cb的新闻 凡是有发布从来不贴 具体的更新的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: coffee?
<MeaCulpa> 看来都在忙黄牛票啊
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 制造信息泡沫
<iGoogle> .。oO0
<iIlL10oO> 限制每个身份证只能买2张票,就不会有黄牛了
<CyrusYzGTt> 可憐的ee,在裝沒有發生過悲摧的遭遇
<iGoogle> 收身份证，一个5块
<iGoogle> iIlL10oO:
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 捣票的和买票的都是一伙的。
<iIlL10oO> iGoogle: 你贩卖人口呀
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 是的,卖票的腐败
<iGoogle> 说你那方法没用。
<iIlL10oO> iGoogle: 腐败就没办法了?
<iGoogle> 一直没办法
<iGoogle> 除开杀人。
<iGoogle> 毛大嗲的做法
<iIlL10oO> iGoogle: 有办法,但是不告诉你.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://ikan.pptv.com/p/TkNZRHZsgoqJw.htm#2
<iIlL10oO> wine 跑 7K7K 游戏盒
<iGoogle> 高薪养。有些效果
<iIlL10oO> iGoogle: 有钱了更腐败
<iGoogle> iIlL10oO: 你想换zf。那也一样
<iGoogle> 海关现在好些了。
<iGoogle> 高薪
<iIlL10oO> iGoogle: 钱多了,可以控制风声了. 表面好多了.
<iGoogle> 你如果报关过，就知道。额，你还是学生嘛
<xinen007> 请教个问题哈
<xinen007> 我的摄像头竟然是倒立的。。。
<xinen007> 是笔记本自带的
<iGoogle> 某配置的某参数。 xiaogaozi
<iGoogle> xinen007:
<iGoogle> rp好的，碰不到。论坛有帖子，某些摄像头。 xinen007
<xinen007> 额，我给我的型号
<iGoogle> 你给我也没用。
<iGoogle> 我的正常
<iGoogle> 应该去搜索型号
<xinen007> usb2.0 uvc 1.3M webcam(v4l2)
<iGoogle> 这也不是型号
<iGoogle> lsusb带-v 还是啥。看详细信息
<iGoogle> 或者hwinfo lshw 看
<CyrusYzGTt> lspci -vvv
<iGoogle> 芯片组的型号
<iGoogle> pci不一定看到
<iGoogle> 通常是usb接口
<chenwl> hi
<chenwl> hello
<sila> hi
<chenwl> anyone?
<chenwl> 汉字
<^k^> chenwl, 好  15:17 
<chenwl> Kanji
<chenwl> good
<chenwl> sila: 哈哈
<sila> 我在呢 :-)
<chenwl> 自动不全昵称
<chenwl> ^k^: ..
<chenwl> exit
<sila> 我已经把win赶出我的本本了
<sila> 老中毒
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在否？
<sila> 现在ubuntu +vbox+  cross over game
<jyf1987> 我的win也从来没中毒过呢
<CyrusYzGTt> sila§ 根據linux的哲學，妳的作法是錯的
<sila> cyrusyzgtt，  那你说不用这个如何使用工行的ukey
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gogogo
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 那是你历史短吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老板找...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 等等
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @sephrioth13 RT @kingszar: Kircheis 10:43:52 腾讯年终奖给力啊 DNF 年终奖48个月工资——48个月工资。。。。。。48个月工资。。。。。。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 挺长的阿 但是我又不用ie
<sila> 这有啥
<jyf1987> 然后软件都是自己搞的绿软
<CyrusYzGTt> sila§ 額～那就安裝clamav殺毒，聽說商用的免費了
<jyf1987> 根本就没啥机会中
<iGoogle> 你能多长啊
<xinen007> 芯片组是hm55
<sila> 老某子的电影公司发套北京的房子
<iGoogle> 额。绿色软件
<sila> cyruyzgtt  就用的clamav  结果中nsis病毒杀不出来  用韩国的V
<happyaron> jyf1987: 一个月工资1k，年终奖48个月工资，你觉得咋样。
<happyaron> :) joke
<iGoogle> 青春时间都浪费在杀毒上了？ sila
<iGoogle> happyaron: ..
<sila> CYRUYZGTT， 用韩国v3   治疗以后就崩溃鸟  360急救都没用  可牛急救查没有问题
<happyaron> iGoogle: 相当于一个月5k嘛
<iGoogle> 没员工愿意这样吧
<iGoogle> 公司倒是乐意
<sila> 呵呵   igoogle 是呢  所以我就干脆只用ubuntu了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 你真是哈皮阿
<CyrusYzGTt> sila§ ...
<sila> 用到ukey就装了个vbox
<happyaron> jyf1987: 是啊
<iGoogle> sila: 你可以开组策略，禁制各种主要文件或者目录的修改。
<sila> 其他的游戏就wine下了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我这个nick有enforcer，30秒内不登陆自动变Guestxxx
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那个恐怕就避税了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我说的是 你果然是哈皮 好哈儿
<happyaron> :)
<sila> igoogle   ，那样很麻烦呢  我还要做asp网站什么的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呵呵
<sila> 经常倒腾肉卷
<iGoogle> sila: 那asp，你怎么搞哦
<iGoogle> 换php?
<jyf1987> asp?
<jyf1987> 微软都不支持了
<sila> igoogle  现在打算部分用  vbox
<sila> 虚拟机里做吧
<jyf1987> 还不如用用php python搞搞好了
<sila> php服务器贵
<happyaron> sila: 差不了多少。
<sila> 不熟悉mysql
<sila> mssql都不熟悉
<sila> mssql我都用的access
<happyaron> sila: 那熟悉下mysql就完了
<happyaron> sila: 反正哪个也不熟悉
<iGoogle> 作啥网站的，给我们围观下？ sila
<sila> php代码和asp不一样 。。。。
<jyf1987> sila: 你脑子秀逗了？php的贵？
<happyaron> sila: 下载mdb你的网站不久报废了么。
<sila> mdb我用asp的
<sila> 没用mdb
<happyaron> sila: access不用mdb用啥。。。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你转it了？
<happyaron> ODBC?
<sila> bdbc
<happyaron> iGoogle: 没有，做作业用过access，发现比学SQL难多了。
<iGoogle> 哦
<happyaron> sila: 呃，你不如学学mysql/sqlite之类的
<sila> access比sql难？
<happyaron> sila: 多费劲啊。
<happyaron> 点来点去的手都要累掉了。
<sila> happyaron  我自学的
<sila> 没有人教
<happyaron> sila: 我sql自学的，access是逼出来的
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你个Lin脑袋。当然觉得难。
<CyrusYzGTt> unixODBC 是linux的
<iGoogle> 别人喜欢gui
<happyaron> iGoogle: Destine 用access很牛，直接打开SQL窗口往里写代码。
<sila> 哦
<iGoogle> 视图
<iGoogle> 。it妹朵啊
<jyf1987> happyaron: 难道你不能？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我用不明白那个代码窗口
<CyrusYzGTt> OOo-brand-ui是圖形的數據庫前端
<if_else> 各位，sed 脚本文件，有后缀名吗，awk 有*.awk 的后缀名，谢谢
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 你居然不会用命令行
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: . 你个it
<jyf1987> 这还了得
<happyaron> jyf1987: 她让我帮她用鼠标做前面的图形窗口
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那不是命令行
<iGoogle> if_else: 。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那是sql的cmd麻
<jyf1987> 还不是一样的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那是个文本编辑器，一行一行往里码
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 張大美人。何事怨吾
<happyaron> jyf1987: 还要考虑access那些破控件，vb我都不会
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 瞎说的，改踢
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这个哥会 哈哈
<sila> gimp你们觉得和photoshop比如何
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 惱羞成怒？
<happyaron> sila: 差一个级别，但是高手照样用。
<CyrusYzGTt> sila§ gimp
<Fivesheep> if_else, awk需要后缀名??
<Inode> 为什么
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 终于当一此哥了
<sila> 哦
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 那又怎样 斌爷
<if_else> Fivesheep: 方便 vim 高亮而已
<iGoogle> 。瞎说的家伙
<if_else> Fivesheep: 我知道 -f 可以指定文件的
<iGoogle> if_else: vim的规则，巨多，不是靠扩展名判断的
<Fivesheep> 那可以改高亮语法文件的判断方法
<if_else> iGoogle: 我不专业，不好意思
<happyaron> Filetype?
<sila> 我倒觉得 gimp打开psd快多了
<happyaron> 喜欢就用呗
<iGoogle> sila: 常规的，gimp更好用
<sila> ubuntu下没有编辑asp html类似dreamware的软件骂
<iGoogle> wave吧
<sila> wave支持调试不
<iGoogle> weaver
<redmorning> http://code.bulix.org/0om0mb-79250
<sila> 关键是支持access数据库文件调试不
<iGoogle> 不熟悉，太复杂。代码冗余
<redmorning> perl object 的问题，求人解答，谢谢。
<sila> linux里asp文件好像都是utf8代码    到win里会不会gb2312乱码阿
<sila> 我之前linux里写的记事本 到win里就乱码了
<sila> 主要是中文乱码
<CyrusYzGTt> encode 問題 文件名如果只有一個就手動更改 如果多就用 covmov ,內容就用 iconv
<if_else> 各位，sed 里面匹配括号使用 \( 不对，请问，应用什么匹配括号，谢谢
<iIlL10oO> sila: vim + w3m
<CyrusYzGTt> encode 問題 文件名如果只有一個就手動更改 如果多就用 convmv ,內容就用 iconv
<jyf1987> 最近google buzz的未读数经常出现42 难道是神启？
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<sila> ？
<locate> 求nagios经验者
<jyf1987> intel gma950的显卡在linux支持有没有比较2的地方的？
<iGoogle> redmorning: 你那只有cow是sound调用。其他的都是无效的speak
<wecing> 我参照《鸟哥的linux私房菜》用dd在/home下创建了一个2G的文件，然后用mkswap -f把它格式化为swap，最后在fstab里用UUID将它设置为自动挂载。但是为什么重启之后发现并没有挂载上？
<lainme> sila: 不用windows自带的记事本什么的就可以，现在各种编辑器都能识别多种编码和格式的
<redmorning> iGoogle: 谢谢！
<jyf1987> 去问鸟哥
<wecing> jyf1987: >.<
<iGoogle> wecing: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=36167
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 通过文件方式增加swap空间,不用再重新分区
<wecing> iGoogle: 哦哦哦！！！研究一下……多谢了。
<iamfbi> 谁是鸟哥
<iamfbi> 很多年前就听到这个名字了，一直不知道是谁
<CyrusYzGTt> 臺灣的那個大牛
<jyf1987> 大概是鸟特别大吧
<iamfbi> 没想到台湾也有这等人才，我一直以为是大陆人
<jyf1987> 为何台湾不能有呢？ 我怎么感觉许多技术大牛都台湾的呢
<iamfbi> 台湾那小地方，能有什么人
<locate> CN13亿人，国足不还那鸟样？
<jyf1987> 台湾也有几千万人 不少了
<jyf1987> 何况老是有大陆这边压着 其他发展很有动力哈
<yilian> 说话注意点
<jyf1987> ofan: 这位同志是你们地同事？
<iamfbi> 呵呵，尝尝鸟哥的私房菜
<ofan> jyf1987: 额...
<jyf1987> ofan: 是不是阿
<ofan> jyf1987: 不认识阿
<jyf1987> ofan: 那就奇怪了 不拿钱也办事 额
<ofan> jyf1987: 志愿军麻..
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 这个
<sila> LAMP能不能支持  asp +access
<sila> LAMP能不能支持  asp +access
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 怎么统计按键次数？
<sila> jyf1987找个人在旁边数
<sila> ofan 来拉
<mfnyt> lamp = linux+mysql+php+apache..
<jyf1987> sila: 好方法 你一天工资几块钱》？我给你10快 来帮我数吧
<oinil> 数什么？
<yilian> lamp != linux+mysql+php+apache
<sila> mfnyt  我知道   我是说有没有办法让他支持 asp   access
<sila> iis 也可以支持 php  mysql
<sila> 没有解决方案我只有在vbox里xp里做编译了
<jyf1987> sila: 有个项目
<sila> ps我已经决定用gimp代替了
<jyf1987> 可以asp 不过那个要用到一个收费的模块
<mfnyt> 也许支持吧，但那就不叫LAMP了的说
<sila> 将依法987
<sila> jyf1987  给个资料    应该有破解吧 :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> sila§ CAD就用 qcad
<yilian> nagix应该比apache好，lamp要改一改，哈哈
<sila> 鄙视下我自己  用开源还想盗版。。。。
<jyf1987> sila: 这个别指望了
<CyrusYzGTt> sila§ 那個搞什麼就用blender
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 3d
<sila> 不弄 3d
<sila> cad不弄
<sila> 只弄弄网站
<sila> asp的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 多謝提醒，等下吃完飯睡覺，我熬通宵了
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 你通宵做啥？
<sila> eclipse可以编译asp么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 看行屍走肉
<sila> CyrusYzGTt 好看么
<iamfbi> 请教下，移除USB设备有什么命令？或者重置USB端口
<CyrusYzGTt> sila§ 嗯，比較生化3好看
<yilian> asp靠服务器解释，不要eclipse编译
<CyrusYzGTt> sila§ 嗯，比生化3好看
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 有点无聊哈
<yilian> apache有支持的模块，但是我没有运行成功，用的是baby web这个简单的asp server
<jyf1987> sila: 有个叫 netbox的东西 可以解释asp 那个应该很好移植到linux的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ ...XD,我lonking neting smailing talking
<sila> 你们说的两个在源里都没有找到
<yilian> baby web是windows平台的，要wine
<happyaron> yilian: asp就老老实实用iis
<yilian> 但是IIS无法解释我的页面，我也没办法
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<happyaron> yilian: 那说明你写得有问题
<happyaron> yilian: asp 的金标准就是 iis
<yilian> 偶也是照着教材的联系步骤做的，那只能说编写教材的人有问题
 * MeaCulpa 豆瓣搜索'A片'怎么啥都没有
<sila> asp标准就所iis
 * CyrusYzGTt 得用百毒
 * CyrusYzGTt 得用百毒.jp 能看的
<sila> :-)
<yilian> a z j a v%%%%%com
 * MeaCulpa hosts文件里把baidu指向了google
<sila> 算了  我还是 ubuntu下处理图片   vbox里做代码吧  反正都做无缝模式
<MeaCulpa> 所以我永远不可能上百毒
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 那就用 ee 搜索
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也把114 改爲 google的了，還有那個 10000ct...
 * MeaCulpa hosts 文件三万行
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 壮哉
<MeaCulpa> 总之不想去的都指到127.0.0.1
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 不如自己搭个DNS服务器
<MeaCulpa> 或者指到我自己本机的httpd，搞点url放点辣图
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 太麻烦，hosts一劳永逸
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我是分 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.3 和 指向正確ip
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 还跨平台
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 嗯。。。
<MeaCulpa> 可以指向一个计数器，看看一个url里有多少个我不想去的东西
<yilian> 那东西就那么有意思吗？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 在想你的电脑上正常站点理论上要慢一点 额
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: hmm... 国内的站点太难了，我在国内下载个啥东西，基本都是下成skype flashget xunlei
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不这样搞根本无法上网
<xkamt_> 大家好啊
 * MeaCulpa 的智商已经跟不上时代了
<^k^> xkamt_, 好  17:12 
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这说明你没啥经验 我也下东西 但是没问题 我能判断
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我不行，我基本只上国外下载了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 很难下到一些你继续的破解版
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我用本地dns服务器
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我不用盗版软件
<happyaron> jyf1987: 速度比较快
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那递归怎么设计
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你不用盗版为何需要到下载站点下载呢
<happyaron> jyf1987: 递归啥？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 这几年去的少了，我下载些字体啥的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 还有一些freeware
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你本地没有的记录 不就得向上查找
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 字体不就是盗版的么 难道你还付钱
<jyf1987> 我也想搞个本地dns呢 这样好做泛解析的记录
<happyaron> jyf1987: 向上的用opendns
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 字体是和windows捆绑的licence，windows我是正版的
<jyf1987> 哦 我现在本地是 8.8.8.8
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那非win自带的那些呢
<xiangfu> 怎么知道 一个channel 用的是什么 charset??
<jyf1987> 这里有搞 xmpp的不
<tiejohn> 大家好。
<CyrusYzGTt> 才是真的好
<^k^> tiejohn, 好  17:21 
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 貌似清华，方正那些都是免费提供给windows用户的啊
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 没有吧 方正不是告了微软了？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 是么...土星了
<iGoogle> 告了魔兽吧。
<jyf1987> 也告过微软
<iGoogle> 字体，用fontforge改下版权说明先。
<jyf1987> 而且是个十几年的官司 额
<iGoogle> 免费字体那么多
<iGoogle> 组合下就是
<jyf1987> 斌爷就是有办法
<iGoogle> ä½ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 濱哥，我決定讓妳當個㣃馬溫
<MeaCulpa> :P
<hv54> :-)
<iGoogle> 这2个妖精。唉
<jyf1987> 斌爷
<hv54> 聊的好high
<medicalwei> 免費字體不自由啊 ~>w<?
 * jyf1987 为人民币服务
<medicalwei> （暫時沒有繁簡轉換，不好意思）
<MeaCulpa> 腾讯年终奖真的是48个月工资？
<medicalwei> !!
<iGoogle> 免费用，不就够了嘛
<iGoogle> 又不修改
<CyrusYzGTt> 日本有個mplus支持cJK-ABC
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以自己編譯。。。。
<medicalwei> 對一般使用者而言這樣是夠沒有錯，但是整包字體打包放在軟件裡面就很危險就是
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 平时一个月发1k
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: lol 不可能
<jyf1987> 我以后还是得跟斌爷混
<jyf1987> 尤其是学git
<MeaCulpa> 腾讯应该是不少钱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .............
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: :D
<MeaCulpa> git...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 斌爷最擅长的就是git了
<jyf1987> 社区核心开发人员呢
<iGoogle> win下那些搞字体的，都不知道lin。根本不说明使用环境的。
 * MeaCulpa 有一种逆反心理，看到别人都用git,就不想用了
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 一边去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 谁在疼殉？
<roylez> iGoogle: 嘎子...
<iGoogle> 乐乐
<medicalwei> MeaCulpa: 用的是 bzr? 還是 hg?
<lg_> can you speak chinese?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 网上说的
<MeaCulpa> medicalwei: bzr
<medicalwei> lg_: we don't speak mandarin, but we type chinese.
<cfy> Kandu: 我晕,我搞出28G的数据...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<jyf1987> medicalwei: so who are you?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<lg_> 问一个比较幼稚的问题昂
<iGoogle> roylez: 你想去？学perl先。招过2次了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 斌爺，不是搞了個git門嗎？
<MeaCulpa> 我靠，弹跳帝
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 。
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 是阿 跟拉链门一样
<lg_> 怎么安装tar的软件
<iGoogle> 2个妖精
 * MeaCulpa 体重80kg的时候可以勉强扣篮，在拉了几次篮筐把它稍微拉下点角度以后
 * MeaCulpa 手太小
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 唉～可憐的斌爺。。
<lg_> 怎么安装tar.gz的软件
<lg_> 怎么安装tar.gz的软件？
<cfy> iGoogle: 改了没?
<yilian> 新立的软件包管理，搜tar。。默认有这个命令的
<iGoogle> cfy: 你去收了那2个妖精吧。都是你搞出来的事情
<yilian> tar.gz是压缩文件
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@.不能怪我.你目标太大了....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 大学时代没玩过这个？
<lg_> 我解压了，不过不会装0.0
<yilian> 需要解压缩，然后按照README里的文件说明安装软件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 玩什么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 跳床
<lg_> 0.0
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我第一次扣篮是在初三，最后一次扣篮是在高二... 跳窗从来没玩过，旁人不允许
<yilian> 通常确认有gcc make 等就好，然后./confi* 之后make之后make install
<lg_> 这聊天软件可以发截图吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 迄今没有扣过篮，从小就弹跳力差
<cfy> 扣篮?
<lg_> X-Chat
<yilian> 只有文字可以发，图片要发到免费的图片分享服务器上去
<CyrusYzGTt> lg_§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 啥身材。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<lg_> 哦哦
<ofan> lg_: 不能，不过可以帖到imgur.com上，发链接
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 那时候我184, 80kg
<lg_> Ubuntu Linux系统哪里下载的比较好用？
<roylez> cfy: 你在youku搜索弹跳帝
<iGoogle> 现在变矮了点？ MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> echo 'int main(){puts("Compiler OK!"); return 0;}' > test.c && cc test.c && ./a.out || echo 'Compiler Broken'
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 现在186cm
<iGoogle> 184，差不多可以扣了
<cfy> roylez: 不敢开opera....
<lg_> 我现在用的玉林木风3.0
<iGoogle> 。。。还有长的啊。
<roylez> cfy: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩高中长了2cm
<lg_> 我都1.86了，还是不能扣  o.o
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 手小，四肢短～～
<iGoogle> 哦。那还好
<iGoogle> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 加上 authpwd  => 'eejiami',
<cfy> roylez: 下午搞个perl跑3x+1,结果出来28G的资料.....home被塞满了.内存也不够....
<iGoogle> 四肢短，，就别说了嘛
<MeaCulpa> lg_: 我186,现在篮板勉强摸到...
<cfy> roylez: 我现在wc -l看下....还在运行....
<lg_> 握个手哈
<roylez> cfy: 3x+1??什么东西
 * MeaCulpa 100kg的时候还能抓到篮筐
<Kandu> cfy: 不錯
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 怎麼寫 hosts?
<iGoogle> 超。难道120了？ MeaCulpa
<cfy> roylez: 奇数就乘上3+1,偶数就除以2,然后不断对这个数这么做,所有的都会回归1
<iGoogle> 巨人
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: echo 'www.baidu.com 127.0.0.1' >> /etc/hosts'
<cfy> Kandu: 太恐怖了....wc还没数完....
<happyaron> roylez: 主席，“题设”这个意思应该怎么用鸟语表达？
<roylez> happyaron: 什么是题设？
<lg_> http://www.cs2d.com/
<MeaCulpa> suppose
<ofan> cfy: 算这个干什么
<roylez> cfy: 你为什么无聊到做这个？
<happyaron> roylez: Suppose you have something, 要用名词形式来表达
<Kandu> jyf1987: 發現那篇配色不好，你到這裡看吧  http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread368413.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 所謂資源文件 - LinuxSir.Org
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 你会 rst么 建议你以后用rst格式写文章
<yilian> gedit /etc/hosts
<cfy> ofan: roylez 本来是想练习perl的双向pipo啥的.和gzip啥的双向通信.
<roylez> happyaron: 不知道
<happyaron> roylez: 呃。
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: thx
<roylez> cfy: 这个关pipo和zip什么事情阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 現在都用 docbook
<jyf1987> Kandu: 写xml比较繁琐吧
 * MeaCulpa dokuwiki
<roylez> cfy: 你很闲呢...
 * MeaCulpa 看到xml就头晕
<cfy> roylez: perl把计算的结果先给gzip,然后获取.....以前没弄过,试试
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯，但是很漂亮
<cfy> roylez: 没错...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 搞个中间输出文件都不行？
<MeaCulpa> 下班~~
<cfy> 晕...bus error
<cfy> $ wc -l 3x+1-btrfs.log
<cfy> 30162980 3x+1-btrfs.log
 * roylez 下班...
<cfy> 为啥ee不用上班?
<jyf1987> Kandu: rst比较好 反正你要漂亮 可以翻译成html改css就是了
<iGoogle> 今天不想起床。冷。
<jyf1987> cfy: 斌爷早已经超越了上班这个阶段了
<cfy> @_@
<iGoogle> 我监督你们
<jyf1987> cfy: 当然 也有可能在临时整理自己的代码 修改以往的提交
<cfy> iGoogle: 改了没?代码
<cfy> jyf1987: ...,
<lainme> iGoogle: 用rox-filer的话，samba你是怎么办
<iGoogle> 没。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那密码呢?
<iGoogle> 以前是smbclient lainme
<iGoogle> 密码早改了
<cfy> 哦....
<iGoogle> 不能让你们乱搞
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉～～！可惜了那昨日菊花
<lainme> iGoogle: 以前？那现在呢，不用了？
<cfy> iGoogle: 早发现是好事...说不定早有人一直窥探你邮箱呢
<iGoogle> lainme: smbfs. 几乎不用
<iGoogle> 都ftp
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 現在是昨日黃花，已經是無能了
<cfy> 目前最多688
<iGoogle> cfy: 嗯。不知道那git有记录没。查ip。跨省
<cfy> iGoogle: 一叶那估计有记录呢.那个算是http吧,http server应该有每次请求的记录
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ git 有個 恢復 舊版 功能
<cfy> 704     15733191        52.16%
<cfy> 目前perl快于硬盘读取
<cfy> 也不一定...cpu 100%了...
<medicalwei> jyf1987: 抱歉剛剛離開了一下...
<medicalwei> jyf1987: 我只是混進來離天的而已 orz
<jyf1987> medicalwei: 什么事阿 叔
<lg_> 红旗linux要钱吗？
<lg_> 好大阿，比win7还大.....
<medicalwei> jyf1987: 只是回應而已
<jyf1987> medicalwei: 可是刚才我有喊你么
<jyf1987> 难道你就是传说中的鸟哥？
<iGoogle> 贼欧？
<iGoogle> 贼鸥哥
<yilian> 要钱的是redhat，SLES，SLED，Manriva Linux Powerpack,这些是我所知道的
<lg_> 哦哦
<lg_> 谢谢
<medicalwei> jyf1987: 17:33 < jyf1987> medicalwei: so who are you?
<yilian> Manriva Linux Powerpack最方便，包含了英伟达，ATI的官方驱动程序，装完直接折腾3D
<medicalwei> jyf1987: 我不是鳥 >w</
<jyf1987> medicalwei: o
<yilian> Manriva Linux one版本同样包含私有驱动程序，不过少了些要钱的软件
<yilian> Manriva Linux one是免费的
<cfy> happyaron: 在不
<cfy> happyaron: 实测,我的输出到文件.我竟然没看出来btrfs有压缩....
<happyaron> cfy: 你在du看肯定没压缩啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 我删除了.df现实没压缩....
<cfy> 显示
<happyaron> cfy: 输出的东西用gzip能压缩么
<cfy> happyaron: 可以的.而且应该小于50%的
<cfy> 应该是很明显的.然后我考虑到btrfs带压缩才,自己不压缩
<happyaron> cfy: 你报bug吧
<happyaron> cfy: 2.6.38会带LZO压缩支持
<cfy> happyaron: 报bug?怎么报.程序再运行一次?
<happyaron> cfy: 把你的数据详细说明一下
<cfy> happyaron: lzo怎么样?这个版本啥时候出来?
<happyaron> cfy: 现在有2.6.38-rc1，我不打算测试
<cfy> happyaron: 我再试试看
<lg_> CPU 1 名称:
<lg_> 		Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU   E5300 @ 2.60GHz
<lg_> 	CPU 1 一级缓存大小:
<lg_> 		32K Data cache. 32K Instruction cache.
<lg_> 	CPU 1 二级缓存大小:
<lg_> 		2048K Unified cache.
<lg_> 	CPU 1 Mips:
<lg_> 		5186.93
<^k^> lg_:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<CyrusYzGTt> lg_§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<cfy> happyaron: 奇怪了.现在貌似又是有的.
<lg_> o.o   我错了....
<CyrusYzGTt> 爭取每天log超過1G
<lg_> 这里不是qq...
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<sila> ^_^
<sila> lg 你当qq搞小心被t
<cfy> happyaron: 不行啊.不能这样算
<lg_> 恩
<cfy> happyaron: df体现不出来.我再换个
<cfy> 算了.不弄了.....
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs fi df
<cfy> happyaron: 那是G为单位的...
<cfy> happyaron: 我前面是 28G的文件.这个时候文件系统已经没有剩余空间了.然后我删除.多出28G空间.....
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道。。
<cfy> happyaron: 中间还有此bus error.....
<sila> 什么东西那么大阿
<cfy> happyaron: wc -l统计文件行数的时候,我iotop看下,出了bus error
<cfy> sila: 小结果....
<sila> 哦
<cfy> sila: http://www.ericr.nl/wondrous/
<cfy> sila: 3x+1的穷举记录.
<sila> 我升级10.04到10.10  为什么 updata-grub不能用了
<sila> 我升级10.04到10.10  为什么 updata-grub2也不能用了
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道你咋了。
<sila> 难道和我装了启动管理器有关系
<cfy> happyaron: 要么是,我是一行一行输出的.所以btrfs比较难以压缩?
<sila> 呵呵
<sila> 吃晚饭去
<sila> 你们继续
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<happyaron> cfy: 可能吧。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 只能这么说了.因为是全文本的.很好压缩的.xz貌似已经达到了不到10%了.感觉...
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<oneju> ;-)
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/01/20/microsoft-parasite.html
<NoIE> 有人搞到微软的一个专利，与之前做软件系统不同，这是与人体与生化有关的一项专利。
<NoIE> 该专利提出了一个：使用寄生虫来帮助人类维持健康的理念。我们会被各种寄生虫而感染生病，反过来，它们也可能帮助我么维护健康，就好像身体上的纳米机器人。
<NoIE> 微软觉得：由于寄生虫可以在人体内很好的生存下去，而科学家要做的便是将它们从“害”变成“利”。改进这些寄生虫的功能，让它们为人类服务。
<_myke> happyaron: 是否有命令行下IRC, vim-like?
<_myke> ofan: 是否有vim-like IRC in terminal
<_myke> maonx: 结果你昨天abs结果如何
<cfy> You don't need anything special really. The main program is a small EXE program that can run on any Windows platform. So you need a PC. Sorry, there is no version for MacIntosh or Unix systems
<cfy> 我晕,win only...
<maonx> _myke: 结果装好了..但好像我没有动ABS..
<_myke> maonx: ?
<maonx> _myke: 搞不太清楚,我直接用yaourt装的,好像没有动ABS什么的吧....
<_myke> maonx: 那么你每次更新呢？
<maonx> _myke: 每次更新   就Syu 另外没什么问题吧,就Amule好像会出问题
<_myke> maonx: yaourt -Syu>
<happyaron> _myke: irssi/weechat，然后自己调快捷键
<_myke> maonx: ?
<maonx> _myke: 我用的是Pacman -Syu..
<_myke> happyaron: 仅仅快捷键不爽，希望还有命令模式，Ex模式等等
<_myke> maonx: yaourt bauerbill
<_myke> maonx: yaourt -S bauerbill
<maonx> _myke: 你是说装这个呀?? 这个先不装了对我来说应该没有多大差别
<_myke> maonx: 用bauerbill --aur --build-as yourusername -Syu #In root user
<_myke> maonx: 更新，可能不能用pacman更新
<maonx> _myke: ??
<_myke> maonx: 用bauerbill上述指令更新
<happyaron> _myke: 也许你要自己开发一个
<_myke> happyaron: 哦
<maonx> _myke: 不是,我没有装Bauerbill ,不想装暂时
<_myke> maonx: 那用yaourt -Syu
<maonx> _myke: 嗯 ,暂时就用这个
 * maonx 用好的Blog发布程序么
 * maonx 有好用的Blog发布程序么
<nihui> maonx: 是什么服务的?
<maonx> nihui: wordpress
<NoIE> http://www.dzwww.com/shandong/sdnews/201101/t20110120_6134923.html
<NoIE> 央视放风：“广告过滤”软件将成违禁品？
<yilian> 常用irc客户端  irssi (字符界面) http://zh.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Irssi
<nuanhuai> ....
<nuanhuai> .....
<nuanhuai> what?
<nuanhuai> a big cup
<nuanhuai> test
<^k^> nuanhuai, ....  18:54 
<tenzu> nuanhuai: acquired
<nuanhuai> hi
<nuanhuai> tenzu: ........
<nuanhuai> tenzu: is that cn-character-character
<tenzu> nuanhuai: wats up?
<nuanhuai> tenzu: sorry
<nuanhuai> I typed some chinese character,but they turn to some thing like ...
<nuanhuai> wtf
<nuanhuai> -character
<cfy> NoIE: wtf....
<NoIE> cfy: google
<youthful> 怎么恢复 root 密码？
<cfy> NoIE: ?
<cfy> youthful: 有除了ub 的livecd么?
<youthful> 怎么恢复 ubuntu root 密码
<youthful> 有
<youthful> 哦
<NoIE> cfy: 搜索一下就知道了，好像还有什么截止到这个月月底的征求意见稿。
<youthful> 进 光盘 用 命令？
<NoIE> cfy: fedora
<happyaron> 行业规定，没效力的。
<ofan> youthful: 进单用户模式，passwd
<cfy> youthful: 用那个启动,变成root,然后挂载,chroot 到那个分区.passwd,然后改就可以了
<cfy> happyaron: 反正不用中国软件....
<happyaron> 只对厂商有点小影响，管不了你用啥。
<youthful> 进入 cd 模式 吗
<happyaron> cfy: 呵呵
<NoIE> happyaron: 要是他们敢这么干，我就只浏览国外的网页。（希望我的英语水平够。。。）
<cfy> happyaron: 那我们写的脚本...
<happyaron> 一旦通过，将意味着加入中国互联网协会的软件厂商不能再提供广告过滤功能，同样提供这类功能的国外软件则不受限制。
<cfy> NoIE: 有墙在...
<happyaron> cfy: 无所谓，他们又不是什么立法机构
<cfy> happyaron: 软件厂商不能提供...
<happyaron> 起草权都没有。
<cfy> happyaron: 我们不算...
<happyaron> cfy: 加入那个破协会的不能提供
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: adblock加入了还是firefox加入了？
<happyaron> cfy: 或者chromium加入了？
<cfy> happyaron: 随便,我opera...
<happyaron> cfy: opera加入了吗？
<ofan> dt
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道....
<happyaron> cfy: 加入了你不用中国版就完了呗。
<ofan> 知名媒体人士炳叔
<cfy> 随便
<cfy> 发错...
<cfy> happyaron: 我不用的.uc web知道么?
<happyaron> cfy: 用
<cfy> 一个浏览器,我在ipod touch上也用外国的
<_myke> 什么？
<ofan> ucweb挺好的
<happyaron> cfy: 靠浏览器生存的厂家不可能加入
<yilian> 怎么恢复 root 密码？ 启动到GRUB引导界面，按ESC进入文本模式，选中你的linux引导项，按e 编辑，在最后面添加个 空格  然后输入single,回车确认，按b启动
<cfy> happyaron: 没错.
<happyaron> cfy: 你问问遨游愿不愿意去掉广告猎手
<cfy> happyaron: 或者一别得方式提供....第三方
<cfy> happyaron: 或者以别得方式提供....第三方
<happyaron> :)
<_myke> yilian: 如何mount /?
<yilian> 会进入sh-??# ，敲passwd root 回车，两次输入相同的密码就好用新密码登录了
<_myke> yilian: 他是Ubuntu
<_myke> yilian: Ubuntu的root很奇怪的
<cfy> youthful: grub能用么?
<yilian> mkdir /mnt/myroot，mount / /mnt/myroot
<yilian> 错了
<_myke> yilian: 什么啊。
<_myke> yilian: 有的时候我root=后面配置错了，我要手动mount root, 怎么做的
<yilian> mkdir /mnt/myroot，mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/myroot sd3是我的第一块银盘的/ 。在livecd挂在
<yilian> 不清楚
<ofan> _myke: mount到一个文件夹，chroot就是
<_myke> ofan: 是chroot?
<ofan> _myke: chroot dir
<_myke> ofan: 我觉得不是chroot
<yilian> chroot /mnt/myroot /dev/sda3 ???/对吗？
<ofan> _myke: chroot是个命令
<_myke> ofan: 我知道
<_myke> ofan: 装gentoo, arch, debian的时候我都用过
<_myke> ofan: switch_root?
<yilian> _myke:gentoo的make.conf默认模板要改哪些呢？
<_myke> yilian: 不清楚，什么USE什么的都要改的，CFLAGS什么
<yilian> 我停在cpu的优化方面了。酷睿2duo的CPU，一堆引文，眼花
<ofan> _myke: switch_root也行
<ofan> yilian: 没什么用
<_myke> yilian: 不会优化多少的，更加重要的是USE
<_myke> initramfs和initrd什么区别？
<ofan> google
<ofan> 看过有篇文章说的比较详细
<cfy> 刚才谁问改root密码?
<_myke> ofan: archlinux的kernel.img是initrd? 我在google, 还没特别清楚
<ofan> _myke: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/ramfs-rootfs-initramfs.txt
<yilian> 问该密码的失望地离线了
<cfy> 厄
<cfy> 其实只要把/etc/passwd里的x去掉,就可以无密码登陆了.
<cfy> 至少在我这里.
<caleb-> 用 root 登陆是坏习惯啊坏习惯
<iIlL10oO> sudo pass root
<cfy> caleb-: 人家密码忘了啊.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 感觉他用不了sudo,而且我这里不允许这么sudo
<caleb-> 密码忘了也不需要用 root 登陆啊
<iIlL10oO> cfy: ubuntu 可以
<iIlL10oO> sudo passwd root
<cfy> iIlL10oO: gentoo,要自己写....
<_myke> caleb-: Ubuntu我不太清楚root的密码是怎么回事
<yilian> 普通用户sudo 还是无法拥有/usr的写的权限
<caleb-> _myke: ubuntu 默认不能用 root 登陆
<ofan> yilian: 是文件没有写权限吧
<_myke> caleb-: Ubuntu的root有没有password
<caleb-> yilian: sudo 本来就可以区分很多种权限的
<xiaoy> yilian, sudo su -> passwd -> 输入ROOT的密码 - > exit -> su -
<_myke> caleb-: 为什么Recovery mode可以进入root? 他好像不是single
<ofan> _myke: 就是single
<caleb-> _myke: 所以 bootloader 应该设置密码
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 默认 password 是随机乱码, 非常长. 一定要修改过才行. 不修改可以重启进 修复模式, 默认就是 root 模式不用输入密码
 * _myke 我没有su
<caleb-> 主机要上锁，bios / bootload 要上密码
 * _myke 我没有sudo, 说错了.
<ofan> 个人用没必要
<_myke> ofan: single可以选择模式的啊？
<yilian> 是你没有在suder里
<caleb-> 如果能碰到主机，很多软件防护都无效了
<_myke> ofan: single好像就给你一个 sh #
<ofan> _myke: 那是启动脚本
<metbsd> s''(q.S:$/9=(T1';s;(..)(..);$..=
<metbsd> substr+crypt($1,$2),2,3;eg;print$..$/
<_myke> ofan: 哦，是init 1的脚本?
<iIlL10oO> _myke: ubuntu root 默认不能被 ssh 登录, 要修改ssh配置
<caleb-> ssh 用 root 登录也是坏习惯啊坏习惯
<ofan> _myke: yeah
<metbsd> s''(q.S:$/9=(T1';s;(..)(..);$..=substr+crypt($1,$2),2,3;eg;print$..$/ 谁能给我解释下这段是干吗的
<iIlL10oO> caleb-: 是的
<cfy> metbsd: sed?
<NoIE> metbsd: php+正则表达式。
<cfy> metbsd: 什么语言?
<iIlL10oO> ruby ?
<metbsd> perl
<_myke> iIlL10oO: 随机?
<cfy> metbsd: 看我的
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 不清楚
<_myke> iIlL10oO: 如果我用useradd申请了一个账户，他的密码是什么？
<cfy> metbsd: 给完整代码
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 没研究过,应该是空的
<cfy> _myke: 没密码
<metbsd> 这就是了哦
<cfy> _myke: 不过不让登陆的
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 可以被 su -i
<cfy> _myke: 不是.应该是说是空的.所以你怎么输入都是错误密码吧,我猜
<cfy> metbsd: 你会perl么?
<cfy> s[][(q.S:\$/9=(T1];
<metbsd> 会啊
<cfy> s/(..)(..)/$. .= substr(crypt($1, $2), 2, 3);/eg;
<cfy> print $. . $/;
<caleb-> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2011/01/msg00003.html # Debian Squeeze 预定于春节开市发布
<^k^> ⇪ title: Release Update: timings, status and awesomeness
<cfy> metbsd: 还是感觉很奇怪...这个代码干啥的?
<metbsd> 我想知道这个代码是干吗的
<cfy> metbsd: 能给全部代码么?
<_myke> cfy: 请问/etc/shadow的用:作为分隔符的第二个域是不是就是存密码的？
<cfy> _myke: 嗯?是啊.不过也有格式的
<cfy> _myke: man 3 crypt
<_myke> cfy: 新建用户的第二个是!
<metbsd> 我就这许多
<_myke> tstusr:!:
<cfy> _myke: 哦,那就是不能登陆的意思
<_myke> cfy: 看下Ubuntu的root
<cfy> _myke: A password field which starts with a exclamation mark means that the password is locked. The remaining characters on the line represent the password field before the password was locked.
<MopperWhite> hi大家
<MopperWhite> 问个事
<_myke> cfy: 我这里man 3 crypt出来的是char *crypt(...)
<cfy> _myke: 错了.是man 5 shadow
<iIlL10oO> cfy: man 后面数字代表什么?  有文档吗
<cfy> iIlL10oO: man man,分类
<MopperWhite> iphone不能挂载是什么状况？
<_myke> iIlL10oO: 比如文档中shadow(5)就说明是5
<cfy> 5      File Formats and Conventions
<_myke> cfy: 能方便从一个manpage切换到另一个？
<cfy> iIlL10oO: _myke :看文档就 man -a xxx,会显示所有的分类.按q换下一个
<cfy> _myke: 不清楚.
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 哦
<Guest66675> hi
<^k^> Guest66675, 好  19:46 
<Guest66675>  有谁是postfix高手
<_myke> 哈，我刚刚从squeeze转到arch
<NoIE> http://bugu.cntv.cn/news/now/xinwen30fen/classpage/video/20110119/101064.shtml
<NoIE> 从第17分钟开始.
<tenzu> NoIE: 平均一件20公斤？
<NoIE> tenzu: 什么？
<tenzu> (7:57:20 PM) NoIE: 从第17分钟开始.
<happyaron> 对邮件系统一无所知的支持一下。
<NoIE> tenzu: 我看看。
<tenzu> NoIE: 看到了规范那段
<ofan> ccav 满屏幕广告...
<tenzu> 杀毒软件公司360
<NoIE> tenzu: 那就是再往后一点。
<NoIE> tenzu: 17分30秒。
<tenzu> NoIE: 看到了，杀毒软件公司
<happyaron> tenzu: 啥时候它也混成shadu了。
<happyaron> 它敢出linux版，我就敢用虚拟机装。
<tenzu> happyaron: 那个，央视新闻，要担待点儿
<NoIE> 哈哈。
<happyaron> tenzu: 哦。
<tenzu> happyaron: 看央视新闻让我有一种回家了的感觉
<happyaron> 哈哈。
<_myke> 什么事情
<lg_> 什么是超级用户阿
<_myke> 360杀毒?
<_myke> lg_: root
<lg_> 密码呢？
<lg_> 是多少阿
<_myke> lg_: 你是ubuntu?
<lg_> 恩
<_myke> lg_: Ubuntu里面不用超级用户的
<lg_> 雨林木风3.0
<NoIE> _myke: http://bugu.cntv.cn/news/now/xinwen30fen/classpage/video/20110119/101064.shtml ，17分40秒.
<_myke> lg_: 只用sudo
<lg_> 我现在要安装java
<_myke> NoIE: 好像打不开
<_myke> lg_: sudo
<_myke> NoIE: 我用FF 3.6.13
<happyaron> lg_: sudo
<lg_> 啥
<_myke> NoIE: 有没有mms
<NoIE> _myke: 我用 FF 3.6.14.
<happyaron> lg_: 用sudo来临时获得root
<lg_> 哦
<NoIE> _myke: 只是视频有点大而已。
<_myke> NoIE: 整个网站几乎打不开
<happyaron> lg_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/udc-cn/lucid-html/ch11s08.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 关于系统安全
<lg_> 那我怎样才能得到超级权限呢/？
<NoIE> _myke: 是吗？我用 Firefox 和 Chromium 都没问题。
<happyaron> lg_: 说了，sudo command
<_myke> NoIE: Chromium刚才测试过，整个屏幕抖起来了
<lg_> 这个是临时的阿
<_myke> lg_: 你要装软件当然是临时
<lg_> 哦...
<NoIE> _myke: 怎么会？
<_myke> happyaron: Ubuntu的root是不是shadow下是root:!:
<_myke> NoIE: 不知道，估计显卡问题，ati radeon
<NoIE> _myke: 也许是吧？
<happyaron> _myke: y
<_myke> happyaron: 网上乱说，说什么root有默认的随机密码
<happyaron> _myke: 没有
<happyaron> ! 是不会出现在有效的密码串里的，所以加上它就没有哪个密码能匹配它。
<_myke> happyaron: 我觉得这不符合Linux的/etc/passwd; /etc/shadow的做法, 所以问了下.
<happyaron> :)
<_myke> happyaron: man 5 shadow
<_myke> happyaron: 刚才cfy告诉我的.
<happyaron> 嗯。
<_myke> cfy: 如果是类似bin:x:这里x是什么意思呢? man里面提到如果是!或者*则是无法登陆的, x不知道
<lg_> 将您下载的文件的权限更改为可执行。类型：
<lg_> chmod a+x jre-6u<version>-linux-i586.bin
<lg_> 这是什么意思阿
<_myke> lg_: chmod u+x file
<ofan> _myke: man 5 passwd
<lg_> 什么意思？
<_myke> ofan: 不是吧，我说的是/etc/shadow下的第二个是x
<Guest66675> 请问postfix 全域备份怎么做?
<lg_> 输入，提示没有哪个文件或目录
<_myke> lg_: Linux下可执行权限不是靠扩展名的
<_myke> loader_: chmod u+x 文件名
<Guest66675> 就是说,所有进出的邮件都备份一封
<_myke> lg_: chmod u+x 文件名
<lg_> 我是这样输的
<_myke> lg_: 你文件名要弄对……
<_myke> lg_: 而且在你下载文件的目录里面
<lg_> 文件名要带后缀吗？
<_myke> lg_: 完整的文件名
<lg_> chmod u+x jre-6u23-linux-i586.bin
<lg_> chmod: 无法访问 “jre-6u23-linux-i586.bin”: 没有那个文件或目录
<lg_> lg@ylmfos:/usr$
<_myke> lg_: 你下载在哪里?
<Kandu> lg_: http://linux.vbird.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜
<lg_> 下载-文件浏览器
<Kandu> lg_: 至少看完基礎篇再來問
<_myke> lg_: cd ~/下载
<_myke> Kandu: ylmf比较害人
<lg_> 我觉得也是
<lg_> 特别费劲.....
<jervis> 用来用去，还是ubuntu最好用
<MarginWang> 唔，差点看成 jserv
<jervis> jserv是谁？
<iGoogle> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/133499 那 P.I. 是啥意思
<MarginWang> 台湾一位大虾
<chenwl> hi
<chenwl> hello
<chenwl> hello, world
<chenwl> echo 'hi'
<^k^> chenwl, 好  20:32 
<chenwl> printf "%s" Hello
<chenwl> ^k^: ?
<chenwl> 有人吗
<chenwl> 有人在吗
<^k^> chenwl, ....  20:32 
<chenwl> 有任吗
<chenwl> 有人吗
<chenwl> 有人吗
<chenwl> 机器人除外
<chenwl> *,有人吗
<chenwl> 你说有人吗
<chenwl> kingbo: hi
<chenwl> kingbo: hello
<jervis> 有事说事就行了
<chenwl> kingbo: 我是机器人
<chenwl> kingbo: 你知道什么是机器人吗
<chenwl> kingbo: 机器人就是bot
<chenwl> kingbo: bot就是机器人
<chenwl> kingbo: http://en.wikipedia.org/bot/ 就是我了
<chenwl> kingbo: 你怎么不说话
<chenwl> kingbo: 你不会用irc吗
<ofan> iGoogle: 这个？ http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/57990145
<Guest59778> 我就试试 我能不能说话 打断你们不好意思
<kingbo> chenwl: 你是机器人？是男是女？
<jervis> 在讲神马东西？
<chenwl> kingbo: 分男女吗
<happyaron> iGoogle: 不知
<Guest59778> 为什么我没有名字 而是guest？
<Guest59778> 有人能帮帮我吗？
<kingbo> chenwl: 你说的，女的当然不一样了
<name>  /nick name
<name> 可以改名字
<name> Guest59778: /nick <name>
<kingbo> Guest59778: 你没注册
<Guest59778> 怎么注册？
<Guest59778> Guest59778: /nick robin
<Guest59778> ………… 貌似不是这么弄
<kingbo> Guest59778: 用的什么软件
<_myke> Guest59778: /nick 名字
<chenwl> exit
<Guest59778> ubuntu自带的
<_myke> Guest59778: /前面不要有任何东西
<Guest59778> 哦
<chenwl> quit
<_myke> kingbo: 是xchat, 支持的
<Guest59778> Guest59778: /nick robin
<Guest59778> 要换客户端吗？
<_myke> Guest59778: 前面不要加任何东西，不要加什么Guest什么的
<kingbo> xchat里面也可设置吧，没用过
<lainme> Guest59778: 不要加自己的名字
<Guest59778> 哦
<Guest59778> 成功了么？
<Guest59778> 米有……
<_myke> Guest59778: 用irssi吧
<_myke> Guest59778: aptitude install irssi
<Guest59778> 额  谢谢了
<y5a5n5y> 成功了
<y5a5n5y> 谢谢了
<y5a5n5y> 原来是有人和我的昵称一样 不能改
<missing> 恭喜。。。
<y5a5n5y> 谢谢
<y5a5n5y> 新人刚路面 向大家问好
<y5a5n5y> 露面
<y5a5n5y> 窘 第一次打招呼 还有错字…… 汗了
<happyaron> :)
 * kingbo 旧人上线，不发一言，呵呵
<cfy> _myke: x就是说密码在/etc/shadow里
<_myke> cfy: 我说/etc/shadow下第二个分隔域是x
<_myke> cfy: 如bin:x:
<yilian> _myke:我可算在配置Portage了
<_myke> yilian: 我不清楚Gentoo
<ofan> _myke: 那个应该功能跟!一样
<cfy> _myke: 可能是随便的意思
<cfy> _myke: 我是*,估计是不让它匹配上就好吧
<_myke> yilian: Gentoo你问cfy吧
<cfy> _myke:            If the password field contains some string that is not a valid result of crypt(3), for instance ! or *, the user will not be able to use a unix password to log in (but the user may log in the system by other means).
<cfy> _myke: 也有说的.
<ofan> _myke: 跟!一样的，!和*只是个例子
<_myke> cfy: 从root里面还是可以su过去的?
<cfy> _myke: root的su貌似不需要这些
<MarginWang> ofan: 警察叔叔好
<MarginWang> cfy: 加油，继续搞 ee
<Guest59778> …… 这都说的是什么啊
<ofan> MarginWang: 汗.. 马甲？
<MarginWang> iFvwm 和 Fvwm 被 cfy 搞得来不了了啊
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,有人找
<cfy> MarginWang: @_@
<_myke> cfy: 看来不可以
<cfy> _myke: ?
<MarginWang> ee 居然还敢来……
<lg_> 下了.....
<lg_> 各位再见....
<_myke> cfy: 如果是user:x:的话即使是root也不能su user
<lg_> 不对，不再见了.....
<MarginWang> _myke: 无密码登录又是咋样
<ofan> _myke: 可以直接setuid
<_myke> lg_: 还是改用什么archlinux之类的
<_myke> ofan: 阿，setuid可以设置一个不存在的uid的吧
<lg_> 玩游戏去～55555555～
<cfy> _myke: 估计group不能su过去吧
<_myke> cfy: group也在/etc/shadow?
<cfy> _myke: 不清楚.你研究下.你的问题已经超过了我所知道的....
<_myke> MarginWang: 就是第二个作用域是空的，用passwd -d实现
<ofan> _myke: 应该不可以
<_myke> ofan: 我记得实现SandBox的一种方法就是拿rand()的结果给setuid
<ofan> _myke: 哪里说的
<_myke> cfy: 在/etc/group
<cfy> _myke: 嗯.
<cfy> _myke: 你搜搜看,我觉得应该有人总结过.
<happyaron> rand()本身就不安全
<cfy> 破路由器
<cfy> 后悔没把dir-825带回家...
<pengpeng> hello
<^k^> pengpeng, 好  21:02 
<Guest70081> hello every one
<zhang_> 大家好
<^k^> zhang_, 好  21:03 
<pengpeng> 好
<jiero> hi
<^k^> 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<zhang_> ^k^:机器人??
<_myke> ofan: http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fplaintext.blog.edu.cn%2F2010%2F552859.html&ei=kzI4TYe5AtP4ccS54eEK&usg=AFQjCNFaXIq_KcTfH9o8_DgbTzL-1Es2bg
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux沙箱(1): setuid sandbox-明文-中国教育人博客
<pengpeng> 是吧
<zhang_> 请教,怎么在ulipad中输入def 自动出现def (${2:}):这个.
<zhang_> 怎么取消
<ofan> _myke: 打不开..
<ofan> _myke: k
<ofan> _myke: OK了，很慢
<iGoogle> 。
<MarginWang> 有问题找 ee
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<MarginWang> 有难题找警察 <- ofan
<MarginWang> happyaron: Natty 默认的 Unity 基本不可用，中文版也照搬么
<MarginWang> happyaron: Ubuntu Classic Desktop 还好
<ofan> MarginWang: ..
<ofan> MarginWang: 中文版出了么？
<winniesun> hi,大家好阿
<_myke> Kandu: 现在fpc的boolean多大?
<happyaron> MarginWang: 我还在用10.04...
<winniesun> 最近遇到了个问题，想请教大家
<winniesun> 我想启动时让系统自动挂在分区/dev/sd9，为什么修改fstab老是崩溃呢
<MarginWang> 出了啊
<MarginWang> 中文版 http://china-images.ubuntu.com/11.04/daily-live/current/ 不过只有 i386
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Chinese Edition 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) Daily Build
<ofan> _myke: 揪出一个这个来
<Kandu> _myke: 從 1 bit 到 64 位 都有
<ofan> _myke: http://code.google.com/p/setuid-sandbox/
<_myke> winniesun: 用wgetpaste贴一下fstab
<Kandu> _myke: 1bit ~ 64bit :)
<winniesun> 我添加了这么一行/dev/sda9       /home               ext4    errors=remount-ro     0       0
<_myke> Kandu: 默认
<MarginWang> winniesun: 你确定你要挂载到 /home 么
<winniesun> _myke:是阿
<_myke> winniesun: errors去掉吧，就defaults
<winniesun> default也试过，不行阿
<Kandu> _myke: 默認 8bit
<winniesun> MarginWang：是阿，想挂在那，分区不够了
<_myke> Kandu: 怎么弄成1bit?
<winniesun> _myke：改成过defaults也不行
<Kandu> _myke: bitpacked record :)
<_myke> Kandu: 没编写过，不清楚
<Kandu> _myke: 比如你聲明了 T3= %000..%111，在 bitpacked recordd 里就是 3bit
<Kandu> _myke: fpc 控制力很強的，你多看看文檔   :)
<ofan> Kandu: fpc支持2进制数？
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯， 2 8 10 16
<_myke> Kandu: 我只知道C有这东西，位结构体，现在在看
<Kandu> _myke: gcc 的位控制也很不錯
<_myke> Kandu: 没怎么看懂，我重新搜索bitpacked关键词
<Rothsdad> test
<^k^> Rothsdad, ....  21:29 
<_myke> winniesun: 原来有/home?
<zhang_> ulipad里的mixin是干什么用的
<Kandu> _myke: 說明就在這裡了 http://freepascal.org/docs-html/ref/refse14.html#x38-420003.3
<zhang_> 怎么出现莫名其妙的缩进错误,检查半天都没问题
<zhang_> 终端下也显示有缩进控制
<zhang_> 终于明白了原来@classmethod必须要和def在一条线上
 * Kandu Zzz. good n8
<iamverycools> 无法找到软件包 chrome
<iamverycools> 这是怎么回事？
<iamverycools> dyu@dyu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install chrome 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        E: 无法找到软件包 chrome这是怎么回事？
<touparx> iamverycools< 你先search一下看看名字对不对
<ofan> iamverycools: google-chrome
<winniesun> 怎样开机自动挂载硬盘
<happyaron> man fstab
<happyaron> winniesun: 里面有说明
<NoIE> 请问，有人在墙内用 python-dl 吗？
<freeflying> iamverycools: chromium-browser
<_myke> 对已经生成的thunderbird邮件账户，如何修改IMAP为POP3?
<iamverycools> “no readable config file"什么意思
<NoIE> 请问，我能不能让在某个虚拟中断下的程序使用代理服务器？
<iamverycools> 要自己配置是吧？
<_myke> NoIE: proxychains
<iamverycools> chromiun不稳定吧？
<chgtg> export http_proxy .... ?
<NoIE> _myke: 谢谢，我试试。
<winniesun> 请问，ext4分区能合并吗
<cfy> 合并?
<cfy> 不能.
<cfy> iGoogle: ee.重启好快啊...
<winniesun> 开机自动挂载/下呢
<happyaron> https://github.com/happyaron/dotfiles/blob/master/usr/chromium/grab-chromium.sh
<cfy> winniesun: 移动硬盘还是本地分区?
<winniesun> cfy:本地分区
<cfy> 本地分区啥的.就是每次开机都有的可以写在fstab里.别的话,有别的方法可能好
<cfy> winniesun: 那fstab
<_myke> cfy: 自动挂载移动设备开什么DAEMONS?
<cfy> _myke: 我都是手动pmount
<cfy> _myke: 听说改下udev啥的规则就好吧
<winniesun> cfy：我照网上方法试了好几次都崩溃掉
<_myke> cfy: 只是想了解下，pmount是什么？
<cfy> _myke: 非root也可以挂在的东西
<_myke> cfy: 哦？可以挂载在哪里？
<cfy> _myke: 一般U盘插入,直接pmount sdb1,就会自己 挂在在/media/sdb1
<cfy> _myke: 别的地方应该也可以,你man下看看
<cfy> winniesun: 崩溃掉?
<_myke> cfy: 有/media的都写权力?
<cfy> _myke: 嗯.可以读写,/media/sdb1
<winniesun> cfy:没挂载成功，还进入了一个什么模式的
<cfy> winniesun: root?
<cfy> winniesun: 根分区么?
<winniesun> cfy：/和/home都试过，不行阿
<_myke> cfy: 这工具是否是suid/sgid的mount
<cfy> _myke: 是的
<_myke> winniesun: 当然不能是/
<winniesun> _myke:为什么呢
<cfy> winniesun: /的话,比较麻烦一点.有了initramfs,我感觉没有什么是不可能的.
<_myke> winniesun: 怎么可以挂载在/呢
<winniesun> _myke:可是/home也不行
<cfy> winniesun: 你要说崩溃我就不懂了.....
<_myke> winniesun: 只要/home非空，就不能挂
<_myke> winniesun: 除非开某个设置
<cfy> _myke: 不过目前pmount一挂载btrfs的multiple device的就真崩溃
<winniesun> _myke:必须挂载在空分区？
<cfy> _myke: 骗人的.....
<cfy> winniesun: 随便挂载在哪里!!!
<winniesun> cfy:挂不上去。。进入一个默认的原始界面了
<cfy> winniesun: 你肯定哪里搞错了.从头开始吧
<_myke> cfy: 我记得只有空的目录才能挂
<cfy> _myke: 记错了.你再试试
<_myke> cfy: 还是查下man
<cfy> _myke: 非空目录挂了以后,以前的内容就无法访问了.除非是以前cd进去的.
<cfy> _myke: 试试就知道嘛
<cfy> _myke: 哦.
<winniesun> 我再试试吧。。。
<NoIE> _myke: 您好，使用proxychains 和自由门，是将 http 127.0.0.1 8580 加入 /etc/proxychains.conf 的 dynamic_chain 就行吗？
<cfy> _myke: 好像多次挂载会出问题,我试试
<_myke> cfy: 不完全是，有个-o什么的可以让老的保留，新的用新的
<_myke> cfy: 反正至少不建议这样
<yjcsuper> linux下可以使用自由门啊？
<MarginWang> winniesun: _myke 你是说挂你的 /home？
<kenifanying> 大家好，用squeeze的可以帮我看看你们的源里面能搜到fcitx aircrack-ng 以及 Gnochm几个软件不？
<NoIE> yjcsuper: 是的。
<MarginWang> winniesun: 那相当于你把你自己所在的目录给改掉了
<MarginWang> winniesun: 那显然会崩溃啊
<kenifanying> 我用aptitude 跟 aptitude 搜索居然都没有
<_myke> 我就是挂载/home的
<happyaron> kenifanying: fcitx不可能有
<cfy> _myke: 我试过,可以.
<_myke> 在/etc/fstab修改
<winniesun> MarginWang:那应该怎么挂呢？
<kenifanying> 我main contrib nonfree都有的说
<happyaron> kenifanying: 非自由码表，删了，到unstable里取4.0的包。
<kenifanying> squeeze下没fcitx?
<cfy> _myke: 本来就是以前cd进去的可以读取旧的
<happyaron> kenifanying: 没有
<_myke> cfy: 有个设置，如果挂载之后原来文件还是能看见，但是如果加入新东西的话放在挂载的块设备上面
<winniesun> Marginwang:默认挂载/media?
<NoIE> yjcsuper: 通过wine。
<kenifanying> 诶，怎么记得lenny下有fcitx的
<kenifanying> 那么剩下的呢？
<_myke> cfy: 一直是这样的?
<happyaron> kenifanying: 不了解
<kenifanying> gnochm这个应该是要有的吧？
<cfy> _myke: 这么高级...你找找...
<NoIE> yjcsuper: 是的。
<kenifanying> 可以帮我看看不？
<kenifanying> 要看chm文件
<NoIE> yjcsuper: 还算好用。
<kenifanying> gnochm找不到，我用gnome
<_myke> cfy: 你有空问下MaskRay
<cfy> kchmviewer
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不?
<kenifanying> 还有，aircrack-ng的网站被墙了？
<MaskRay> cfy: "在
<jiejie> 弱弱的问吓。。。linux下有啥在线看视频的软件没？
<cfy> MaskRay: 挂载里面
<kenifanying> cfy,gnome下还是用原生的gnochm好吧？
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有个选项.旧得依然可见的?
<winniesun> jiejie:PPS
<cfy> MaskRay: 新的保存在新的里面
<NoIE> jiejie:  pps
<jiejie> winniesun: 我找找看。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: unionfs?
<cfy> kenifanying: 不知道.无所谓
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?
<jiejie> NoIE: 不知道能否看tom365的网站。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/133514
<NoIE> jiejie: 那是什么？
<kenifanying> 用squeeze的前辈们，帮我看看有没Gnochm吧……
<jiejie> NoIE: 是个电影网站。。。用qvod播放的。。。
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 要那干吗。
<cfy> iGoogle: 基本没翻墙的,路过...
<iGoogle> 直接7z解压。 kenifanying
<_myke> kenifanying: 刚刚把squeeze给T了
<NoIE> jiejie: 好像不行，好像。
<iGoogle> cfy: 省了pac
<jiejie> NoIE: 额。。。
<_myke> iGoogle: 7z能解压？我都是用extract_chmLib
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会。。
<iGoogle> _myke: 试试先。
<cfy> MaskRay: _myke: 果然犀利.
<kenifanying> iGoogle,什么直接解压？
<_myke> cfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UnionFS
<cfy> MaskRay: _myke: 虽然很cool,不过对我没用.....刚刚拿到一个16g的SD卡,哈哈.
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> _myke: 嗯.正在看
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 7z
<cfy> iGoogle: pac是啥?
<_myke> iGoogle: 我找下在squeeze里面的依赖
<iGoogle> .
<lainme> jiejie: 看来那东西不仅是windows only，而且是ie only的
<_myke> kenifanying: xchm肯定有的
<jiejie> lainme: 我看看pps能看哪些。。。平时也就看看动漫。。。
<_myke> kenifanying: chmlib
<_myke> kenifanying: aptitude install chmlib
<iGoogle> 折腾。。
<cfy> MaskRay: _myke: 知道那东西大概如何实现的么?
<cfy> MaskRay: _myke: 和squashfs绝配.
<kenifanying> _myke,我试试
<_myke> kenifanying: 只有Lenny有gnochm
<cfy> MaskRay: 你还在用git管理etc么?我完全当作快照了.每天照下....
<_myke> kenifanying: 如果你没什么洁癖的话aptitude install xchm
<_myke> kenifanying: 然后xchm somefile.chm
<MaskRay> cfy: 有类似的其他文件系统
<_myke> kenifanying: 虽然没有什么vim-keybinding, 但是还是不错的
<kenifanying> iGoogle,还是不解，安装7z,然后做什么呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯?类似unionfs?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不管理了。。
<_myke> kenifanying: 不要用7z
<kenifanying> _myke,squeeze怎么把Gnochm都踢掉了？
<cfy> MaskRay: ...,我就怕误删啥的.反正当快照用.
<_myke> kenifanying: 可能很多，譬如License改变了，还有维护组发现难以修复的bug
<_myke> kenifanying: xchm不错的
<_myke> kenifanying: 就是没有vim-like
<_myke> kenifanying: 不要折腾那种gnome的工具
<cfy> _myke: livecd啥的估计用的多.我目前只有电子书在squashfs下.太麻烦...
<_myke> cfy: 我不玩这种东西的，只是听说
<cfy> _myke: 玩玩可以.可以拿来装13....实用就两说了....
<cfy> XD
<_myke> cfy: 最近事情多起来了，没那么多时间折腾
<kenifanying> 嗯，也是，准备捣鼓fvwm，也不理这个了
<kenifanying> fvwm,真的好难呀
<kenifanying> 都不懂怎么入门
<cfy> _myke: 嗯.要新就btrfs
<_myke> kenifanying: awesome, 不折腾
<cfy> _myke: 否则ext4+lvm
<cfy> 无敌了.基本
<_myke> cfy: 我觉得lvm没需求
<kenifanying> 写的~/.fvwm/fvwm2rc文件对默认桌面一点影响都没，不起作用，，，，
<_myke> cfy: 我就/home上了btrfs
 * _myke 临近高考真累
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 7z x xxxx.chm
<kenifanying> _myke,你高中生？
<iGoogle> ~/.fvwm/config
<kenifanying> iGoogle,7z x xxx.chm是把chm文件变成什么文件呢？我试xchm可以用了
<iGoogle> 解压成目录啊。都是html了。直接看
<kenifanying> _myke,果然是难以修复的bug
<_myke> kenifanying: 马上开学了啊
<_myke> kenifanying: ?
<kenifanying> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=549036
<^k^> ⇪ title: #549036 - RM: gnochm -- RoQA; dead upstream, has replacement - Debian Bug report logs
<Inode> 好难找了，哪里还有xp安装版下载啊，我想装在虚拟机上试下
<kenifanying> _myke,你厉害呀，高中生用linux
<Inode> kenifanying, 我高中都没毕业
<Inode> 好难找了，哪里还有xp安装版下载啊，我想装在虚拟机上试下
<kenifanying> 诶，Inode你也厉害
<kenifanying> 你们高中的时候是老师介绍的还是有家人在用
<kenifanying> 我读高中的时候连开关机都不会
<kenifanying> 不许笑哈
<kenifanying> ：-)
<_myke> kenifanying: 正常，我们这里还听说教别人Power键关机
<kenifanying> 想必你们接触linux多半是身边有家人再用吧?
<cfy> kenifanying: 到处都是高中生
<kenifanying> 高中大陆的话学校一般不可能提这些
<cfy> kenifanying: 还有初中生
<_myke> kenifanying: 说来也很巧合
<cfy> kenifanying: 你out啦XD
<kenifanying> 港，澳台？
<kenifanying> cfy,我也刚发现
<kenifanying> 确实out了？
<kenifanying> ！
<cfy> kenifanying: MaskRay高中生
<cfy> kenifanying: RavenChan前年也是高中生
<cfy> kenifanying: 我本人两年前也是...
<_myke> kenifanying: 我开始用Linux是因为有次去外地，觉得电脑不太干净，打算构建一个新系统，手头没有XP，于是网上找小系统，开始想ReactOS，后来找到Puppy Linux和Damn Small Linux。
<kenifanying> 我一个大学生，……
<_myke> kenifanying: 手头没有XP, 开始想要ReactOS, 发现那东西极其不成熟，后来DSL
<cfy> cool的东西.年轻人总喜欢试试
<cfy> kenifanying: 我也阿是阿.
<cfy> kenifanying: 我也是阿.
<kenifanying> 今天算是长见识了
<cfy> linux本来就不太难吧用起来.
<cfy> 难得是共同的东西
<cfy> 难的是共同的东西
<kenifanying> 嗯，确实
<kenifanying> 都是学校把人教坏了
<cfy> 好好学习.
<kenifanying> 现在还给人教red hat 9
<cfy> 再把歌听一遍就睡觉
<kenifanying> 误人子弟
<cfy> 不要照学校学嘛
<cfy> 还有人用谈好强的C教程
<_myke> cfy: MaskRay 听英语吗？我打算去下载一些英语的音频（国外原汁原味的），不知道哪里比较好
<Inode> 好难找了，哪里还有xp安装版下载啊，我想装在虚拟机上试下
<kenifanying> ：-) 要不然现在就不用debian了，没自学的话
<kenifanying> _myke,可以去www.putclub.com去看看
<_myke> cfy: 之前我不知道学习要看经典
<kenifanying> 比较多演讲之类的
<kenifanying> _myke,我也差不多
<cfy> _myke: 不清楚.我有买过一次美国之音的音频
<cfy> _myke: 不知道经典的前提下,看英文的.不要中文的.
<kenifanying> 抱着本谭的书慢慢看以前
<cfy> 搜索的时候尽量不中文
<_myke> cfy: 现在停看了，《C Primer Plus》
<cfy> _myke: 我入门的是C和指针
<cfy> _myke: k&r应该不错
<roylez_> happyaron: 苹果的股价狂插水...
<kenifanying> cfy,用英文这招是以前搜不到都西用的，后面挺好用，就一直保持了
<cfy> kenifanying: 没错XD
<_myke> kenifanying: 最好像BBC Radio这种，而不是专门教英语的或者考试用的，功利性的那种我最讨厌
<kenifanying> www.putclub.com上面挺多BBC 跟VOA的东东
<kenifanying> _myke,像你这种应该考虑高中读完直接出国留学，要是英文过得去的话……
<_myke> kenifanying: 主要看看有没有专门可以下载的，我看见的第一个页面很多都是所谓什么“训练”，“练习“，这种我很get tired
<_myke> kenifanying: 不可能，经济也不行
<kenifanying> 可以……
 * MopperWhite flash放置元件是直接拖入吗？
<kenifanying> 嗯，绝大多数还是经济的原因
<MopperWhite> ?
<kenifanying> 像我，大一都完掉的，什么都没学……
<MopperWhite> wei
<MopperWhite> 	
<MopperWhite> MopperWhite flash放置元件是直接拖入吗？
<MopperWhite> 	
<MopperWhite> MopperWhite flash放置元件是直接拖入吗？
<bao_> windows, linux, bsd, linux, 最后还是windows
<bao_> 没空折腾了，需要好好玩软件了
<_myke> kenifanying: 我英语烂的不的了
 * cfy sleep
<winniesun> slpp
<winniesun> sleep
<winniesun> how to sleep?
<_myke> 听mp3用mod对么?
<_myke> mop?
<_myke> moc?
<bao_> 听个MP3还要装这装那，真会折腾
<DeanBear> 不就一行指令吗
<bao_> 还有rmvb也不好放
<DeanBear> 人挺多 没人说话呢
<NoIE> 请问，怎样下载youtube上的视频？
<DeanBear> 翻墙成功了吗
<NoIE> DeanBear: 成功了，用的是自由门。
<NoIE> 有一个问题，我用youtube-dl+proxychains，死活不能用。
<NoIE> 但是用winetricks，没有使用proxychains，却自动使用proxychains。
<flh> 大家晚上好
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  23:39 
<Guest58966> 唉，我的pidgin qq
<Guest58966>  /nick z
<FrankLv> DSA的ssh pub key： ssh-dss AAAAB3×××××End comments 中间部分的长度有什么规定或者规则么
<knownbad> yes, dsa 得是 1024 bits.
<FrankLv> knownbad: en  man page里看到了， DSA keys must be exactly 1024 bits as specified by FIPS 186-2.
<knownbad> 如有需要用rsa吧。
<FrankLv> knownbad: 不过我还有个问题:这里的1034 bits 表现为？ 是中间的长度么
<knownbad> 不知，应该是padding吧？
<FrankLv> ssh 具体知识还在看电子书，有个具体问题在troubleshooting 我生成了个 那个pub中间是580
<MarginWang> 恩，没人了
<MarginWang> 剩下的都是僵尸
<lainme> I am alive
<MarginWang> 炸尸而已吧
<lainme> ……
<_xiaoMo> - - .....
<NoIE> 我现在晕晕乎乎的，你想害我做恶梦？
<MarginWang> 老刘不怕
<MarginWang> 晚安，各位别怕黑
<Ubberlisk> 下一代ubuntu把LibreOffice整合进来了，是不是怕Oracle突然某天不继续OOO项目啊？
<pangyu> 帮帮忙。我用wicd管理无线网络，然后pidgin 和 firefox就不能上网了。chrome 等其他程序没问题。这是怎么回事？
<Ubberlisk> 什么事wicd?
<Ubberlisk> ifconfig 不好使？
<shaowei> 各位，我有个小问题，有没有方法可以给pidgin 读取新消息加个快捷键
<FeiRuoWa> bye, classes until 11
<Ubberlisk> 夜深人静。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 悲剧了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< o2的3G卡用不了
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 悲剧哥啥
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 买了个3G usb卡
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< linux下不行
<Fivesheep> 可怜的娃
<Fivesheep> 退货阿
<Fivesheep> 又不是不能退
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 直接上win7了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: hmm
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 实在不行
<Fivesheep> win 太难用了阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 我现在都没时间上网
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 天天加1到2个小时的班
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 路上还3个小时
<Fivesheep> 爽阿.. 加班2小时.... 一天多赚120欧..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 昨天折腾到2点。都不行
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 屁
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 没有加班费的
<Fivesheep> 双倍工资 没?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 根本没有
<Fivesheep> 这太可恨了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 你想的太美了
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你是 in a salary... 本来就高薪..
<alvin_rxg> (21:46:14) gebjgd: Fivesheep< 没有加班费的  ???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 没
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<knownbad> 3g卡可以换嘛。
<knownbad> 买前没查下相容？
<gebjgd> knownbad< 网上都是写的华为的
<gebjgd> knownbad< 结果买回来一看我的是ZTX的
<knownbad> 我两年前用时更惨
<gebjgd> knownbad< 错了是ZTE的
<gebjgd> knownbad< 日
<knownbad> 国内买的？
<gebjgd> knownbad< 你能买到made in 爱美丽卡的电器？
<knownbad> 可以
<gebjgd> knownbad< 现在除了世界人民不是 made in china
<Fivesheep> 偶尔有一些.
<gebjgd> knownbad< 剩下的都是made in china了
<knownbad> 我有个风扇是made in usa。
<gebjgd> knownbad< Fivesheep 这边都是中国产
<Fivesheep> assembled in china
<gebjgd> 马勒戈壁的
<gebjgd> 一堆东西在硬盘里呢
<gebjgd> 重装烦死
<knownbad> 但国内的描述有时不准确。  难过你买错了。
<knownbad> 难怪。
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 退货阿.. 老板..
<knownbad> 奶奶的打不准。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 退货之后我再买别的牌子的？
<Fivesheep> 是阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 也是
<knownbad> 为了配件换os不值。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 让老婆换去
<Fivesheep> 结婚了?
<Fivesheep> 她还没工作么
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 没
<Fivesheep> 这是对哪个问题的回答
<knownbad> 都有吧？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< yes no
<Fivesheep> 年纪轻轻就结了婚, 然后只有一个人工作, 过着清苦的生活?
<knownbad> 我交了老婆三年后才娶的。
<knownbad> 叫。
<Fivesheep> 这何苦呢, 祖国欢迎你哇..
<Fivesheep> 全世界都说中国好.. lol
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 屁
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 欧洲都是一个人上班。另外一个人半职
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 结婚了一个人全职税烧
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 结婚了一个人全职税少
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 半职你就亏了
<Fivesheep> 少于400的工作才行
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 有逃税的工作
<Fivesheep> 一个全职, 另一个少于400...
<Fivesheep> 钟点工..
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 可以生孩子了.. 减税
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 自己做买卖贝
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 到时候再说了
<Fivesheep> 先去洗个澡.. 然后上班去
<Ubberlisk> ka-booom
<^k^>  06:16
<hope> hi
<^k^> hope, 好  07:55 
<hope> ^k^ 早
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-21
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iIlL10oO: kk好
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 好
<cfy> iIlL10oO: ruby支持nan么?
<cfy> iIlL10oO: not a numebr
<cfy> iIlL10oO: not a number
 * cfy 看书
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 支持
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 哦.
<iIlL10oO> > a = 0.0/0.0
<cfy> 哦?
<^k^> iIlL10oO, NaN
<cfy> perl不能这样
<iIlL10oO> irb(main):130:0> a = 0.0/0.0
<iIlL10oO> => NaN
<iFvwm> .。oO
<cfy> 要当作字符串用
<cfy> 'nan'
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 'nan'+0等于多少?
<iIlL10oO> irb(main):133:0> a.nan?
<iIlL10oO> => true
<iIlL10oO> irb(main):134:0> a + 0
<iIlL10oO> => NaN
<iFvwm> ...O
<cfy> iFvwm: 下次要小心了.如果字符串以nan开头,那么转换成数字的时候是nan,而不是0
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 看不懂.....
<iIlL10oO> 字符串是不能和数字相加的
<cfy> perl可以
<iIlL10oO> irb(main):135:0> 0 + '1'
<iIlL10oO> TypeError: String can't be coerced into Fixnum
<cfy> perl -le 'print "3"+2'
<cfy> 5
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,opera挂了
<iFvwm> why
<cfy> iFvwm: 不知道,刚才突然卡了下,我再看下,opera没了...
<iIlL10oO> ruby -e 'print "3"+2'
<iIlL10oO> -e:1:in `+': can't convert Fixnum into String (TypeError)
<cfy> iFvwm: 我开了auto group.所以是make -j64,lol
<iFvwm> ruby 居然带类型
<iFvwm> rubbish
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 不懂不要乱说
<iFvwm> 不知道这是啥。 cfy
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 那你还得转换?
<iFvwm> 带类型
<cfy> iFvwm: 就是分配资源.这样即使高load average,也不会卡.
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 是的，要转换
<iFvwm> cfy: 蛋痛
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 你把转换的写进去看看
<cfy> iFvwm: 像io限制的时候,开了autogroup完全不卡
<iIlL10oO> ruby -e 'print "3".to_i + 2'
<iIlL10oO> 5
<iFvwm> 随便怎么用，有没卡过啊
<cfy> iFvwm: pv /dev/sda > /dev/null
<cfy> iFvwm: 然后你不卡?
<iFvwm> 一个数据都带一个类了。 iIlL10oO 还不rubbish
<iFvwm> cfy: 那你不傻了。
<iFvwm> 折腾这干嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 还好阿.....不卡阿,负载再大也不卡.多好....
<iFvwm> mencoder最占用。其他的，都是自己蛋疼
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 带类有什么不好， 硬件在发展
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 不懂硬件吧
<iFvwm> 要kiss
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 做底层难道你用 PERL ?
<iFvwm> 有蛮多perl在底层啊。驱动的外围都有
<cfy> iFvwm: 真的假的...
<iFvwm> 你删除perl试试
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 买了车，你就再也不用双腿走路了？
<iFvwm> 你这比喻不好。
<cfy> iIlL10oO: ee是这样的...
<iFvwm> 你的rubbish才是车。带类的车
<iFvwm> 填补c和shell之间，啥都能作的。就是perl了啊
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 每种语言都有场合，不要说不好
<iFvwm> 没rub什么事情
<iFvwm> 只是说带类不好
<iFvwm> 冗余了
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 人家设计出来的， 管他呢
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: perl6 不是也这样嘛
<cfy> iIlL10oO: ee不用perl6....
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: compiz还占资源呢
<iFvwm> 嗯。才不用6。那是蛋痛
<iFvwm> compiz才不占用
<iFvwm> opengl啊
<iFvwm> 是那些py占用的
<iFvwm> 5%的cpu
<cfy> How do I write OO programs in Perl?
<cfy> Put -00 on your #! line, like this:
<cfy>         #!/usr/bin/perl -00 -w
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 昨天有人问perl oo
<cfy> 这是搞笑么?
<cfy> iFvwm: ee又不会oo
<iFvwm> 我会看，看了，还解决了啊。
<cfy> 哦?
<cfy> 难以置信.....
<iFvwm> 我只要看到一个正确的，就其他都可以搞定。 呵呵
<iFvwm> 这就是perl的精神。
<cfy> iFvwm: http://perl.plover.com/IAQ/IAQlist.html#how_do_i_get_my_perl_program_to_run_faster
<^k^> ⇪ title: perliaq - infrequently asked questions about Perl
<yilian> root密码忘了可以清空密码，以空密码登录
<cfy> iFvwm: 厄,这篇文章是搞笑的...
<cfy> yilian: 你昨天问的?
<cfy> 我也发现了....
<yilian> 不是
<cfy> yilian: 不过你怎么改?
<yilian> 今天在看opensuse的指南，看到的
<cfy> 要有root,直接passwd
<cfy> 哦
<iFvwm> sudo su 的吧
<iFvwm> 一直这样
<yilian> 我昨天说的那个单用户模式该密码是在mandriva下的
<cfy> iFvwm: ee看了没?
<iFvwm> 啥
<cfy> iFvwm: http://perl.plover.com/IAQ/IAQlist.html#how_do_i_get_my_perl_program_to_run_faster
<iFvwm> 那草的系统，我才不看
<iFvwm> 半天打不开。。。才开
<cfy> ...
<iFvwm> 这哦。perl的经常这样乱说的。调侃
<cfy> How come exec() doesn't return?
<cfy> Have you considered using a mouthwash?
<cfy> 这都啥.....
<iFvwm> 乐趣嘛
<yilian> 最后 /etc/shadow 被清空成root::13368:::::: ，这个数字是社么意思？
<iFvwm> 自己对比啊。谁记得这。
<cfy> man shadow
<cfy> date of last password change
<iFvwm> Item, "127.0.0.1:8000 [GAppProxy]"=Set preference, "Proxy|HTTP server=127.0.0.1:8000"
<iFvwm> Item, "127.0.0.1:8080 [CdnProxy]"=Set preference, "Proxy|HTTP server=127.0.0.1:8080"
<iFvwm> item, "Use Proxy"=Enable proxy servers | Disable proxy servers
<cfy> ..
<iFvwm> 加了试试
<cfy> 我?
<iFvwm> 为了速度，
<cfy> 速度?
<iFvwm> 论坛
<cfy> 我不翻墙.要翻也是下个youtube.还是知道链接的.
<cfy> 哦?
<cfy> 我不常去...
<iFvwm> 当你无法忍受的时候，你必须
<cfy> iFvwm: 我可以忍的...
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 你可以用ROR建个论坛
<iIlL10oO> cfy: leobbs
<iFvwm> 你还可以藐视fx啊
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: ror?
<iFvwm> 不是it
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: ruby on rails
<cfy> ?
<iFvwm> 不搞这
<iFvwm> 更不搞。
<iFvwm> perl都有wiki
<iFvwm> 丑陋的wiki。
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 把 微薄功能加上，只要一行代码 gem install ror_weibo
<iFvwm> 有几个
<iFvwm> 使用模块的，就别说了。
<iIlL10oO> 你不想把 IRC 和 微薄联接起来？
<iIlL10oO> t.ubuntu.org.cn
<iFvwm> irc可以和twitter fb 相连啊
<iFvwm> 可我没那微薄
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: twitter 多不方便，要翻Q
<iFvwm> 都没了。啥都不发表
<iFvwm> 发现cpan没imlib的模块
<iIlL10oO> 狡猾的兔子4个窝
<iFvwm> 要自己写
<iFvwm> 4个线索，跨省抓你。
<yilian> shadow里的日期不是正常的显示方式，怎么计算的？
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 最危险的地方，往往是最安全的
<iFvwm> 163？ :D
<cfy> yilian: 从1970年1月1号开始的天数
<iFvwm> 不是天数吧。
<iFvwm> tick数吧
<cfy> The date of the last password change, expressed as the number of days since Jan 1, 1970.
<cfy> iFvwm: tick?秒?
<iFvwm> 那不是一个概念了
<cfy> ?
<iFvwm> 比秒小很多的
<cfy> lerosua: 斗篷好
<lerosua> cfy: 早上好
<iFvwm> 斗篷都要哭了，还不回家
<iFvwm> 我明天过生日了。
<cfy> 祝张先生 生日快乐
<iFvwm> 要收礼
<iFvwm> 是叔叔。这要正式点
 * cfy 围观,照 jyf的观点,没见过面就算不认识.....所以,我不用送,lol
<iFvwm> 送我一个 mid
<iFvwm> .
<cfy> iFvwm: 谁知道真的假的,你要把身份证贴下XD
<iFvwm> 如果这样，那他会倒霉的。我过年就去北京的。
<cfy> ...
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/133647
<cfy> @_@.....
<cfy> 我去论他发贴
<cfy> 我去论坛发贴
<iFvwm> .
<iFvwm> 我要去找你。
<cfy> 找我?
<iFvwm> 都没ip的。。nnnnd
<cfy> 你又不知道我哪里
<iFvwm> 温州大学
<cfy> 我早离开了...
<cfy> 你去那里吧XD
<iFvwm> 不送礼，我叫兔兔开除你
<iFvwm> 额。
<iFvwm> 假透了吧
<cfy> 兔兔?
<cfy> 我到现在也不知道兔兔是谁....
<iFvwm> 就这学校的教务处的
<cfy> 哦....
<iFvwm> 而且你还逃课
<cfy> ...
<iFvwm> 还不送礼
<iFvwm> 呵呵
<cfy> 我什么时侯逃课了?
<iFvwm> irc log啊
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> 铁证
<iFvwm> 对比时间
<cfy> iFvwm: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=314832
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<iFvwm> 不分ipod上的。
<iFvwm> 。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我们学校这效率
<cfy> iFvwm:  差不出来的....
<iFvwm> 兔兔是it高手。
<iFvwm> 网络高手
<iFvwm> 不是it
<cfy>  JiangHui好暴力....
 * cfy 我转学....
<iFvwm> 这家伙，迟早疯了
<iFvwm> cfy: 别。那样会失踪的
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@.......
<iFvwm> 你要同时销毁学校档案不
<freeflying> iFvwm: 马上都要过年了，你还来北京出差啊
<cfy> 我送本书吧....
<iFvwm> freeflying: 过年后。抽一个时间，去下。
<iFvwm> cfy: 啥
<iFvwm> freeflying: 到时候，我确定你在，去吃你一次的。lol
<freeflying> iFvwm: 来送礼？ lol
<freeflying> iFvwm: 好说好说
<cfy> iFvwm: 没啥....
<iFvwm> 送吧。带点特产
<freeflying> iFvwm: 湘妹子？
<iFvwm> 剁辣椒。臭豆腐。
<iFvwm> 。。。不是吧。要妹朵。那没。。。
<freeflying> iFvwm: 剁椒很好，顺便帮我多带些吧
<iFvwm> 是吧。你也喜欢这啊。难得。
<freeflying> iFvwm: 做菜很好啊
<iFvwm> 那是。你在家难道做菜？
<iFvwm> 你老总啊。。
<iFvwm> 有秘书的
<freeflying> iFvwm: 不然谁做啊
<iFvwm> 招一个会做菜的秘书先嘛。
<freeflying> iFvwm: 没钱啊
<iFvwm> 秘书不是靠钱的，是靠老板对她好的
<iIlL10oO> > "#{'D'.next * 2} \346\230\216\345\244\251\347\224\237\346\227\245\345\277\253\344\271\220"
<^k^> iIlL10oO, EE 明天生日快乐
<iFvwm> 这也能玩。玩字符啊。
<iIlL10oO> 。
<roylez> iFvwm: 神要做寿了？
<iIlL10oO> > sprintf '是 的'
<^k^> iIlL10oO, 是 的
<iFvwm> 啊。不能说这样吧。太。。。
<iIlL10oO> 贵庚？
<iIlL10oO> 时间就是金钱
<iFvwm> 庚不了了。大把年纪
<kenifanying>  find . -iname "*.mp3" -execdir mid3iconv -e gbk {} \;
<kenifanying> 这个命令有问题没？
<kenifanying> 已经在Music目录
<kenifanying> 执行时出现如下信息：find: paths must precede expression: exec
<kenifanying> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<kenifanying> 怎么回事？
<iFvwm> -execdir
<iFvwm> -exec midxxxx
<iFvwm> 逐条执行
<kenifanying> iFvwm,我把它改为 -exec 也是一样的结果
<iFvwm> 没道理啊。
<freeflying> kenifanying: 换 xargs
<kenifanying> 我的所有*.mp3结尾的音乐都在Music目录下
<kenifanying> 我试试
<kenifanying> freeflying,还是那个输出……
<kenifanying> :-(
<iFvwm> 你贴实际的命令行和提示，到paste网页。
<kenifanying> 好，等等
<iFvwm> 看标题的paste
<iFvwm> 没道理不行的
<iFvwm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<iFvwm> http://fpaste.org/
<kenifanying> http://code.bulix.org/c78kaz-79266
<cfy> 我这里没错误
<cfy> 看find版本
<kenifanying> 诶，我贴到http://code.bulix.org/c78kaz-79266
<iFvwm> 少了-啊
<iFvwm> -exec
<kenifanying> iFvwm,真的耶……可以了
<kenifanying> 谢谢哈
<kenifanying> 太粗心了……
<cfy> 额
<cfy> <kenifanying>  find . -iname "*.mp3" -execdir mid3iconv -e gbk {} \;
<cfy> 这里却有-
<iFvwm> 是拉，你这里贴的，都有-
<iFvwm> 知道了。你不会鼠标中键粘贴文字。 kenifanying
<kenifanying> 诶，我也不知道怎么回事……
<kenifanying> 诶，什么鼠标中键粘帖文字？
<iFvwm> 鼠标选择文字，中键粘贴。
<kenifanying> 嘿嘿，学习了……
<iFvwm> 是不是那yume
<roylez> iFvwm: 兽神...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天上班没
<freeflying> roylez: 你还没放假啊
<roylez> freeflying: 没，25
<ghosTM55> freeflying, roylez : morning
<freeflying> ghosTM55: morning
<iFvwm> roylez: 今天又嘛不爽了/
<iFvwm> 想折腾我的名字？
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: morning~
<iFvwm> 取个外号？
<Kandu> ghosTM55: rosegarden 里，如何給音軌設置樂器？
<iFvwm> ghosTM55: 别摸。去摸女的吧。
<Kandu> ghosTM55: 現在只有 piano 可用
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: 没女的可摸，只能摸男的
<iFvwm> 。。。怕
<Kandu> ghosTM55: 而且，用 rosegarden 加載的 mid 文件，包含非 piano 的，都放不出聲音來
<ghosTM55> Kandu: 不清楚，我没仔细研究过，你到SHLUG的邮件列表里用英文问，然后我让Zigo回复你，他用Linux做音乐的
<Kandu> ghosTM55: 好的 :)
<ghosTM55> Kandu: :)
<ghosTM55> Kandu: 他还特地买了块MIDI键盘，400块，囧
<freeflying> iFvwm: 有啥htpc推荐的没
<iFvwm> 自己写音乐的？ ghosTM55
<iFvwm> 这啥
<Kandu> ghosTM55: 昨天試用了下 lmms 不錯，可以加載 sf2 文件選擇各種樂器。lmms 可以解決問題。但是 rosegarden 可以寫五線譜實在很好用，還是想用 rosegarden
<iFvwm> 有简谱转无线谱的软件
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: 我一个朋友，Zigo，是法国人，Debian Developer
<ghosTM55> Kandu: 恩，你去我们邮件列表咨询一下好了
<iFvwm> 没这样的细胞。 ghosTM55 法国人最懒，就会享受。啊。
<roylez> iFvwm: 没，一过节就不爽
<roylez> ghosTM55: 好久不见
<iFvwm> 以前一个法国人，泡妞，找四川的。还要我告诉他vnc怎么设置。
<iFvwm> roylez: 不就是没多少年终奖嘛。换地方。
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> 学Perl。去tecent。 roylez
<roylez> iFvwm: 3月份有点钱
<iFvwm> 我这个月就有钱了
<roylez> iFvwm: perl不学，tencent，考虑下...
<iFvwm> 你过来，我请你吃一周。
<roylez> 你是神阿，擦屁股都可以用100元的
<ghosTM55> roylez: 我一直挂irc的 :)
<iFvwm> nnnnnd
<roylez> ghosTM55: ...
<ghosTM55> roylez: 只是比较少说话
<freeflying> iFvwm: 啥时候去凤凰去
<iFvwm> ghosTM55: 你会法语不
<roylez> 你家那边的火车票相当的不好订
<iFvwm> freeflying: 旅游？那地方一般的。
<iFvwm> roylez: 你假装民工。说没工资。政府会帮助你买票的
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: 骂人的会一些，还有deja vu, bon voyage, sault这种常用的
<iFvwm> freeflying: 可以去宁乡温泉
<roylez> iFvwm: 靠政府还不如拜神
<iFvwm> 水乡温泉镇。知道不。麦昆的那电影。 freeflying
<iFvwm> roylez: .
<iFvwm> ghosTM55: 咋学这些。。
<iFvwm> bonjour
<iFvwm> 我就会这个
<roylez> 崩脚
<iFvwm> 。
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: 你学一门语言当然是先把helloworld类型的讲法学个遍咯
<iFvwm> hello也不是骂人的嘛。
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: 你要学法语?
<freeflying> iFvwm: 哦，离长沙多远
<iFvwm> ghosTM55: 不是啊
<iFvwm> freeflying: 一个小时多点的车程。在山上，从上到下都是温泉。
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: 那要泡法国妞?
<iFvwm> ghosTM55: 。。怕气味不适应。
<freeflying> iFvwm: 好，下次先到长沙，然后开你车去
<iFvwm> freeflying: @@
<iFvwm> 你带gps跑吧。那路可绕的。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 老财 你啥时候来阿
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 过年后啊。
<iFvwm> 记得准备礼物
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 是你准备礼物才对 我们都是小辈 要准备啥礼物 记得带红包来
<iFvwm> 我过生日了。去收礼的。
<jyf1987> 那我也过
<jyf1987> 风险对冲
<iFvwm> 见面红包，随便放点就是。
<jyf1987> 我要当场拆的 不要自己把脸面给抓破了
<iFvwm> 想过就过，那不假了。
<jyf1987> 我生日确实在年后不远阿
<jyf1987> 你总不会刚过完年就来吧
<iFvwm> 我去看身份证。 nnnd
<jyf1987> 你问立松
<iFvwm> 某些事情，利益相关的，不能问他
<jinghua> iFvwm, 什么时候请我吃饭啊。
<iIlL10oO> aptitude purge emacs-snapshot*
<iFvwm> jinghua: 你确定过来。就请
<jyf1987> 那你到时候来直接验我身份证 你要说身份证也能伪造 那我就无话了
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 好吧。那我带一个蛋糕过去。
<ghosTM55> iFvwm: -_-|||
<ghosTM55> freeflying: 什么时候来上海找我玩
<freeflying> ghosTM55: 原计划下周去上海
<iFvwm> 嗯。还是 freeflying 舒服。天天到处旅游
<jyf1987> 蛋糕我不喜欢吃 还是折现好了
<jyf1987> 折个千儿八百就行 千万别破费
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 别提钱，像钱迷子。
<Relaed> 大家好
<^k^> Relaed, 好  10:50 
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我是穷人阿 你老财当然讨厌提钱了
<jyf1987> Relaed: 回夹盘了？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你们那里不是美女多嘛。找几个，去贿赂下 freeflying。他是老总。你一下就发达了。
<iFvwm> 候总急需美女。目前。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 他不喜欢大陆妹吧
<iFvwm> 。。不会的。都喜欢
<jyf1987> 那不见的 我就不喜欢台湾妹
<iFvwm> 。你。。。你试过？你不是还。。。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我寫的如何？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 写得啥？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 没有
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，你都不看的，還催我多寫，這不是消遣我么
<DraZet> 有什么好的软件能够支持exchange的？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我是让你多写点技术文章 但是 不是你写的每个我都看哈
<DraZet> thunderbird有什么好插件支持exchange的？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 好吧
<iFvwm> DraZet: 你问 roylez
<DraZet> roylez: thunderbird 怎么支持 exchange？
<nkadun> roylez: 好好上班～～
<jyf1987> Kandu: 一周写一篇 就这么简单
<DraZet> jyf1987: 写什么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: py 老爹现在还在google？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 应该还在
<jyf1987> 千龙网北京1月17日讯  今年年底前，本市五环以内以及各郊区县中心地区将实现WIFI无线网络全覆盖。市人大代表、北京移动总经理何宁在分组审议时表示，为实现建设“无线  城市”的目标，本市年底WIFI网络站点将成倍增长。此外，今年上半年还将实现手机缴纳税费以及用手机刷卡乘车。政府工作报告中指出，今年，本市将完善网 格
<ghosTM55> freeflying: 那现计划呢?
<jyf1987> DraZet: 写点技术文章被
<DraZet> jyf1987: 地址在哪里
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 是的 前几天我还跟了他的帖 额 在搞GAE
<DraZet> jyf1987: 啥样的文章叫技术文章?
<freeflying> ghosTM55: 现在可能取消
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那个是我对 kandu 这个有为青年的要求
<DraZet> jyf1987: 。。。
 * DraZet 有奸情
<jyf1987> DraZet: 像你们这些其他人员 就不作要求了 回去后 好好吃 好好睡吧
<xrfang> 借问有人用freepascal写程序否？
<roylez> DraZet: 不知道，好几年没用thunderbird了
<roylez> nkadun: 你居然来了
<DraZet> roylez: 哦
<jyf1987> xrfang: kandu
<nkadun> roylez: 我终于不打在某人名字后面加下划线了
 * DraZet 我还是继续忍受outlook2007吧
<xrfang> kandu在马
<roylez> DraZet: google 搜索出来一大把的
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 这么说你还在用win32?
<roylez> DraZet: http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2007/03/30/howto-thunderbird-and-ms-exchange-server/
<xrfang> 在的。:-)。kandu帮忙看下这个？http://paste2.org/p/1203240
<DraZet> jyf1987: 工作环境是win的
<nkadun> roylez: 上海暴雪？
<jyf1987> 你给kandu发信息私聊吧 好不容易找到用pascal的 他一定很兴奋
<DraZet> roylez: 3x
<jyf1987> DraZet: 啥工作
<roylez> nkadun: 你加不加无所谓的，我这边都一样 highlight
<xrfang> 问题只有一个：当UnloadLibrary以后那句WriteLn不执行。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓 嵌入式
<roylez> nkadun: 前天下过了
<xrfang> 哦，pascal少见，但我喜欢。^_^
<jyf1987> 嵌入式为何用win32好奇怪
<roylez> nkadun: 可惜我没把电脑带回去，否则昨天我就可以说雪太大，在家办公了
<nkadun> 晕
<nkadun> roylez: 我刚我了个本本风扇，超级强劲啊～～～
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: py老爹原来挺帅的 现在怎么这么憔悴
<DraZet> jyf1987: 没什么好奇怪的，有些simulator是基于win的 还有好多调试工具是基于win的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://butian.org/security/internet-observation/20080626/124.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 囧！Python语言遭动物保护组织MM大街裸体抗议！ - 互联网观察 - 新补天网 - 网络安全资讯站
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得假新闻吧...
<jyf1987> DraZet: 恩 科班出身 教材里都用win32
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 有外文的 还有图 额
<Relaed> 这个新闻已经N久了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: “什么是女人？！”他问到
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不是 是公司里面一直都用的是win 没办法
<Relaed> 怎么感觉是千年的
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那你居然还继续混
<jyf1987> 话说那些mm挺漂亮的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓 用win跟用lin有区别么
<jyf1987> DraZet: shell别扭 其他倒是无所谓
<MeaCulpa> 嵌入式大多数只是用linux跑个编译器
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Rossum这个猥琐的，居然也蓄胡子
<MeaCulpa> win也挺好嘛，gnu就是要跨平台，把unix里好用的东西提供给大家用
<DraZet> jyf1987: ... ... win下不用shell 只用command窗口
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hmm
<MeaCulpa> cmd.exe 不错啊
<jyf1987> DraZet: 就是那个阿
<DraZet> jy
<DraZet> jyf1987: ... ... 无语
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: DraZet 可是许多嵌入式产品本身就是linux系统 用的文件系统也是for linux的 你主机是linux 直接挂不就行了 在win下 还老有这个镜像解压工具  那个镜像解压工具 太2 了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嵌入式只有linux么？
<ghosTM55> freeflying: :(
<jyf1987> roylez: py老爹很帅的 以前有个他背着小孩的照片 当时看起来很像马景涛
<ofan> Jacob Kaplan-Moss说：“太他妈的无敌了！她们全部裸了”
<jyf1987> DraZet: 当然也有别的 别告诉我你用的主要是51级别的
<ofan> XD
<DraZet> jyf1987: 好多的嵌入式设备都是 main-loop结构的
<jyf1987> 额 低级的不考虑
<DraZet> jyf1987: 没有 手机卡级别的
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那都是差不多的 属于 其他 这个类别
<jyf1987> 高级 低级 其他 LOL
<DraZet> jyf1987: .... ....  网页编程也分html asp php和其他
<DraZet> jyf1987: facebook也算其他
<jyf1987> DraZet: asp应该算其他类
<DraZet> jyf1987: 当年主流过 现在肥猪流
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我以前还写过asp.net的数据库大作业呢
<DraZet> jyf1987: 现在全忘了
<ofan> vnc登录中..
<ofan> 测试
<^k^> ofan, ....  11:15 
<Relaed> jyf1987: ASP.net...
<jyf1987> DraZet: 都是其他类的浮云 哈哈
<DraZet> 呵呵
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我忽然想起来 你是在北平的那个是吧 搞公交卡还是手机卡的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 貌似只有做代码优化和系统裁剪的需要明白linux
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 其他人只要拿来当作编译器即可
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓 洒家帝都的 搞智能卡 你才想起来啊
<jyf1987> DraZet: 好久不见你id 忘记这事了 再说这些事都属于 其他类的 我哪里会记这种
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 主要是看有些镜像解包打包还专门做个工具 感觉太挫了
<jyf1987> 在linx下 mount不就ok了
<winniesun> DraZet:搞智能卡的用Linux吗？
<DraZet> winniesun: 不用
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你就盯着松鼠会的那些大波波美女了
<winniesun> DraZet: ;-)
<jyf1987> DraZet: 松鼠会哪里有大波美女
<DraZet> jyf1987: 那有什么美女
<jyf1987> DraZet: 一大波僵尸来了
<DraZet> jyf1987:  你这个死变态 恋尸癖
<jyf1987> DraZet: 这是 植物大战僵尸的原话 和我没关系
<DraZet> jyf1987: 没玩过
<jyf1987> http://hihistory.net/post/9318/?pid=3730  八国联军中的华勇营
<jyf1987> 让斗篷教你吧
 * jyf1987 同心同德 贯彻始终
<onshoestring> centos pidgin不是上irc，不知什么问题
<jyf1987> 看看 dns server
<DraZet> 神吐槽，笑死爹了：再给emacs加上编辑器功能就是操作系统了——vimer
<xxd> ?
<jyf1987> DraZet: 搞得到mips的芯片不
<DraZet> jyf1987: 去买龙芯的片子就是了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 频率低了点 而且也买不到吧
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你要买么
<xxd> 有问题请问，我安装了lamp成功了，再怎么安装eclipse啊
<DraZet> jyf1987: 龙芯的主板现在能买到啊
<jyf1987> DraZet: 性价比也差 fanless能干啥 拿来做家庭路由么 我花个上k买个路由 没意思吧
<jyf1987> DraZet: 芯片呢
<DraZet> xxd: 我好像只下载了eclips的压缩包 解压缩就可以用了啊
<xxd> 在软件源里下了一个eclipse，好像是java的，怎么弄php啊
<DraZet> jyf1987: 问题是你只要芯片么? 淘宝搜索一下吧
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我都要 我要个可以用的 性价比还行的 1k6都可以买个atom的了
<bao_> atom 垃圾处理器
<bao_> 阉割的celeron
<xxd> 写php都是黑色的字，而且也预览不了，http://localhost/text.php出现错误了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 提供mips解决方案的公司没几家吧 好多都是提供教学版 性价比差
<xxd> 高手求解决啊
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你要mips片子干嘛?
<jyf1987> DraZet: 玩 用 喜欢mips的哲学哈
<xxd> eclipse和eclipsephp不宜样吗？
<ofan> xxd:phpeclipse
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我想要个续航长的小本 要便宜的 只能是选arm / mips了 喜欢mips的哲学 所以重点是mips
<xxd> ofan：phpeclipse?
<DraZet> jyf1987: ...  上层代码都没区别吧 真正的区别应该是在startup阶段吧 有毛好折腾的
<xxd> 还是eclipsephp
<DraZet> jyf1987: 那你只有一个选择了 那就是龙芯笔记本
<ofan> xxd: 这些东西google一下有很多吧
<jyf1987> DraZet: 扯淡 mips还是很有特点的 指令少许多 定长
<jyf1987> DraZet: 但是mips又不是只有龙芯 好多厂家阿 ces上有展出那些本本 就是买不到 我是真恼火
<xxd> 我搜了，老版本系统的，好多代码，没10.10啊
<DraZet> jyf1987: 恩 我写过龙芯2F的 startup.s 确实，但是对于我等来讲 就是好看了点 没啥特别的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我是说 你能买到的 其他都是概念本 不量产
<ofan> 这个跟ub版本没什么关系
<jyf1987> DraZet: 就这点让我恼火阿 我很看好这些产品 可是这些都是光宣传 不出货 或者是不零售
<jyf1987> 尤其是mips的
<jyf1987> arm还好一点
<xxd> 啊，这么多代码啊，我还以为系统先进了，直接安装就性
<DraZet> jyf1987: 正常 没市场 谁会做赔本的事情
<jyf1987> DraZet: 龙芯本什么性能和价
<xxd> 谢谢喽，我再嗖嗖
<DraZet> jyf1987: 性能不高 装debian mini+轻量级桌面，当上网本没问题 价格可能稍贵 好像是3k左右吧 google一下 我记得不是很清楚
<jyf1987> DraZet: http://darrenyates.com.au/2010/12/my-new-toy-a-sub-100-smartbook/2051  这个很搞 是用君正的那个 性能很低
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那续航呢
<DraZet> jyf1987: 没用过不知道 应该比x86的好吧
<jyf1987> 其实现在中国山寨厂这么厉害 如果能把龙芯/arm-based 芯片 装到那些模具上 靠续航主打 还是不错的
<jyf1987> 何况 微软要进军嵌入式市场了 以后windows都不成问题了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 续航这优点都没有了 那龙芯就只剩噱头了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 人家ms支持的是arm 其实微软早就支持arm架构了 只不过大家都不知道而已 wince
<jyf1987> DraZet: 不是arm 他那个标语我看到了 是支持所有Soc
<jyf1987> DraZet: wince上又不能跑 win32的一些exe
<jyf1987> DraZet: http://laoyaoba.com/ss6/?action-viewthread-tid-37412  这种产品 续航又高  主频也还行 拿来替代上网本是不错的 在家写点代码 文章啥的都不错
<DraZet> jyf1987: 反正不支持mips
<yilian> 刚才打开谷歌的首页，谷歌没打开，倒是冒出个图片在左上角，提示六类目标财产安全
<DraZet> jyf1987: apple用事实证明 没有 intel 没有 ms 大家一样能活
<DraZet> jyf1987: 那还不如买 ipad呢
<jyf1987> DraZet: 事实证明 需要付出很多成本的
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我不喜欢平板 也不愿意交苹果税
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 我用 vs2005 编译过 wince 的 native 程序
<DraZet> jyf1987: 那你自己组装算了
<ghosTM55> 现在有什么笔记本是靠谱的? 预算5000
<ofan> 联想的？
<iIlL10oO> ghosTM55: 神舟
<jing> 还是华硕把
<ofan> acer
<DraZet> ghosTM55: 靠谱的笔记本都不止5k
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 额 pe的呢
<DraZet> ghosTM55: 再攒点钱 买TP或者MBP吧
<jyf1987> 联想不靠谱
<jyf1987> 如果脸皮厚 可以买神舟 质量我觉得靠谱 只是容易被人歧视 当然我无所谓
<jyf1987> 神舟用户不少呢 斗篷 我 还有谁
<cfy> jyf1987: 骨头
<jyf1987> 对 骨头应该也是
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 那也是交叉编译吧
<jyf1987> 都没爆炸过
<jyf1987> 所以大家可以放心购买了 额
<cfy> 买过台式的
<DraZet> 笔记本千万别买hp 除非你想用它炒鸡蛋
<jyf1987> 额 我专指笔记本
<jyf1987> hp这个 立松有经验
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 是的, vs2005 模拟模拟了 win mobile 6.1
<jyf1987> 机器的具体配置为，ARM A8 飞思凯尔 i.MX515 处理器，10寸液晶屏，1G  DDR2内存，2D/3D显卡支持720P播放，无线网卡，蓝牙，硬盘信息不详，整机重量小雨850克，浏览网页是整机使用时间可以超过9个小时。最惊人 的是这一切BOM价格在130美元左右。
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 能编 pe 的程序么
<jyf1987> 我感觉pe这个平台不错
<iIlL10oO> 我的本本是神舟 F208S , 照样跑 WIN7 + UBUNTU, 07年买的
<jyf1987> 许多人去修电脑都用pe系统
<jyf1987> 要是能基于这个开发专用的维修检测工具 肯定好多人用
<ofan> pe是pc机用的
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: winpe 就是 win32 吧? 我直接运行  ghost32.exe 可以运行呀
<jyf1987> 那是部分 有些exe跑不起来 额
<jyf1987> 我拿自己机器测试过
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 那是因为缺少 dll 和 sys
<ofan> 就是超精简的windows
<iIlL10oO> 我现在只装了 vs2008
<ofan> 不敢用vs
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: mightbe
<jyf1987> ofan: 为何？组织上有严令？
<ofan> jyf1987: .. 资源占用太多
<jyf1987> ofan: 可以之用他的编译器
<iIlL10oO> 安装包3G, 装完占用5G
<iIlL10oO> 用着用着就达到 8G 了
<jyf1987> 装的东西多被
<yilian> 笔记本买康柏，信誉好，质量好
<ofan> jyf1987: 编译器不是问题，这个ide太庞大了
<ofan> compaq被hp收了
<jyf1987> ofan: 云风都是用mingw的 额
<ofan> jyf1987: 按理，win下mingw生成的代码效率不及vc
 * MeaCulpa 又迷上了塔防游戏
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 的确是的啊，vc2005 开源界的几乎都是用它来做binary
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 恩.. 只是没实际测试对比过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 宅男
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/zsXac.jpg   看看人家多威猛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> 本来就是，我国的存在就是用来给美国冲债务的
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 猴子那套，赶紧去玩
<iFvwm> 打气球
<iFvwm> roylez: ..
<MeaCulpa> hp elitebook 我用过几个月，不错啊，就是太重
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 中国刚刚宣布停止增持美国国债
<MeaCulpa> 停止增持而已
<jyf1987> 恩 慢慢来被 不过都不关我事
<jyf1987> 为什么咳嗽的时候蛋蛋会往上提一提？
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 因为蛋蛋是被动的
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 额
<jyf1987> 打咳嗽的时候你可以体会到 扯蛋的感觉
<Kandu> xrfang: 唔
<xrfang> Kandu: hiu
<xrfang> pascal 的干活？
<Kandu> xrfang: 呵
<MopperWhite> 问一下
<yilian> 你的喉结很大嘛？咳嗽还会上提？发炎的很厉害啊
<MopperWhite> hi
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  12:25 
<MopperWhite> 问个事
<jyf1987> Kandu: 这个肥羊是我给你抓到的
<MopperWhite> 有人会flash吗？
<xrfang> Kandu: 我在作linux下的动态库使用的联系。
<MopperWhite> 我想在ppt里加入一个特效
<xrfang> Kandu: http://paste2.org/p/1203240
<xrfang> 请帮我看看22行为何不运行？
<Kandu> xrfang: 哦，那個 rtl 可能有些問題，等下我去做個補丁。你先用這個  http://machinelife.org/osc/dl.pas  http://machinelife.org/osc/main.pas
<yilian> 那个要AS编程的吧，flash特效
<Kandu> xrfang: 那個 dl.pas 我等下去完善下，現在只做了動態庫加載和釋放，等下補全了再通知你 :)
<MopperWhite> yilian,应该不用的
<xrfang> Kandu: fpc的dynlib是大师您的作品啊！
<MopperWhite> yilian,只是放大效果
<sheshark> ping不通的机器可以用nmap扫描出来吗？
<sheshark> 可以用nmap -sP 吗？》
<Kandu> xrfang: 不是，我小菜鳥
<sila> 我来了
<xrfang> Kandu: 小菜鸟还能做RTL的补丁？绝对是个老鹰了。
<sila> 谁那有ubuntu下好用的qq   linuxqq好友显示不全。。。
<xrfang> Linking main
<xrfang> /usr/bin/ld: warning: link.res contains output sections; did you forget -T?
<xrfang> 请问你这个dl是什么？我编译通不过。
<sila> webqq用着不方便
<krfantasy> sila: 个人感觉WEBQQ很爽
<jyf1987> http://www.shanzhaiben.com/10/n-3010.html
<ofan> xrfang: 链接器
<sila> krfantasy， 不能截图和远程
<xrfang> ofan: 什么连接器？
<Kandu> xrfang: 這個沒問題
<xrfang> ld是连接器，但是-T是什么？还有这个dl.pas引用了个外部函数，external “dl”？
<krfantasy> sila: 能稳定地挂Q，足矣足矣
<Kandu> xrfang: -T 是用來指定 操作系統的
<xrfang> 系统还是fpc提供的dl.so?
<Kandu> xrfang: 忽略就行
<xrfang> o
<Kandu> xrfang: 唔，弄錯
<Kandu> xrfang: 那個是 ld 的 -T 我混成 fpc 的 -T 了
<xrfang> Kandu: 请问你的external 'dl'；怎么解释？还有就是程序貌似无法加载.so文件
<Kandu> xrfang: 你是 linux 系統吧？
<xrfang> Kandu: kubuntu 10.10
<Kandu> xrfang: 編譯 main.pas 然後執行 ./main ?
<xrfang> Kandu: 对的
<xrfang> o
<xrfang> 发现一个拼写问题。
<xrfang> 稍等
<Kandu> xrfang: 直接下載我的兩個文件編譯執行應該沒問題的，如果你目錄下有 libgreat.so 的話
<xrfang> Kandu: 你写错一个字母。现在比我原来的代码多了一个问题了。
<xrfang> 首先请问这个external 'dl'，是什么意思？dl是系统的一个库？
<Kandu> xrfang: 使用 linux 的 libdl.so
<xrfang> Kandu: 原来如此。
<xrfang> Kandu: 第二个问题。用了你的代码还是和我原来代码一个样。dlclose以后代码就不执行了。
<xrfang> 而且没有任何错误消息，没有exception
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 出来
<MeaCulpa> ??
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 干嘛
<MeaCulpa> 请我喝茶？
<roylez> http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/f5plk/shanghai_1990_vs_2010/
<roylez> Porn being illegal here makes the Chinese quite open about sex in general, though... I went to the sex mall recently to find some non-Asian sized condoms. It's an unassuming looking building on the outside, but inside it's about 4 or 5 floors of sex shops which seem to increase in craziness the higher up you go. Herbal sex remedies on the first floor, shops of wall-to-wall condoms on the second, dildo shops on the third... then it gets a bit odd. You can b
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 去过这牛的地方没？
<MeaCulpa> ... 大号condom?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 来楼下大堂，借我10块钱...请你喝咖啡
<MeaCulpa> 丫的收快递的钱都没
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<Kandu> xrfang: 唔，確實有問題，我去問問
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gogogo
<xrfang> Kandu: 嗯，谢谢。
<sila> ……—
<freeflying> roylez: MeaCulpa 你们两现在很爽啊
<jyf1987> Relaed: 你不也在上海么 可以
<roylez> freeflying: 爽嘛...
<freeflying> roylez: 那是必须的
<Yangtse> 武功再高也怕菜刀；身体再好一砖撂倒。走自己的路让别人打车去吧；穿别人的鞋让他光脚去吧。今天送你兔年吉祥，让别人羡慕去吧！
<roylez> freeflying: ...
<jyf1987> 走自己的路 让别人无路可走
<Kandu> xrfang: 你是 32位還是 64 位系統
<jyf1987> 泡自己的妞 让别人无妞可泡
<xrfang> Kandu: 32/64没关系，都一样的结局。
<xrfang> 我家里32，现在公司里面64
<jyf1987> 拳打南山敬老院 脚踏北海幼儿园
<Yangtse> 泡全地球的妞
<jyf1987> Kandu: pascal有类似 stdlib的 这类东西么
<roylez> jyf1987: 你搞pascal干什么
<sila> pascal。。。
<sila> 貌似很老很老了
<roylez> 这个很牛的，有封神可能性的
<jyf1987> roylez: 问问而已 可以借pascal和kandu套近乎麻
<Yangtse> 小兔儿赛跑时输给了小乌龟，不服气，怒气冲冲地说：有本事我们再比一场！小乌龟说：行啊，上次长跑，这次咱们比游泳，小兔儿新年快乐！
<jyf1987> roylez: 用pascal能牛到哪里去
<sila> roylez那用最古老的dos吧  一切皆有可能
<roylez> jyf1987: ... 看不出你好这个...
<Yangtse> 靠谱的人越来越少，芙蓉姐姐越来越多。工资越来越低，物价越来越高。趁你还靠谱，话费还有，短信费还没涨，给你发个祝福“新年快乐”！
<roylez> sila: dos不能封神
<jyf1987> roylez: 你菊花痒的时候也可以来找我
<jyf1987> dos box还不错
<Yangtse> 新年天气预报：春节前后大面积会下钞票，东北华北下美钞，西北下卢布，华中华南下英镑，东南部分地区有支票，局部地区有金条！
<roylez> jyf1987: 死去
<jyf1987> 可以让我在linux上 wolf3d
<sila> roylez 想封神  用最古老的0101010100010010001001111000101
<jyf1987> sila: 那就疯子了
<Yangtse> 一只蚂蚁在路边晒太阳，大象走过来，蚂蚁钻入土中只漏出一只脚，旁边兔子问：你干嘛？蚂蚁说：嘘~别出声，我要拌它一跟头~。兔年快乐！
<sila> jyf1987 用10010001绝对疯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 原来我也早就有reddit帐号...
<jyf1987> 16G的ssd不知道用来跑linux够不够
<sila> 得把人脑整成2进制同步的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...要帐号干什么，看帖不回贴是王道
<sila> jyf1987 光跑linux 应该够了吧
<jyf1987> 那就去买这种的 重量轻好多
<jyf1987> 1G ram 16G SSD
<happyaron> jyf1987: 20G ATA 跑linux的表示支持一下。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我还有个8Gu盘存资料
<jyf1987> happyaron: 其实我是想买一台来写文章 写代码用 额
<sila> jyf1987 不装其他的东西了？
<happyaron> jyf1987: :)
<jyf1987> 不知道哪个用过 n450上跑gcc
<jyf1987> 到时候要编译python不知道要编译几个小时 额 所以阿 happyaron 你要教我打包deb我就搞一次 以后就不用弄了
<Yangtse> 傻笑的人听着！你已经被我方新年快乐包围了！乖乖接受祝福才是唯一出路!否则将有更多开心射向你，让你天天笑口常开!祝新春愉快!
<sila> 你们先聊着 出去了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你要学的话没问题。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 当然要学 我是铁定用py25和ubuntu了 这两者有冲突 得编译 额
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你可以虚拟机试试Debian Squeeze
<happyaron> jyf1987: 看顺手不
<jyf1987> happyaron: debian软件仓库不如ubuntu 这个不姓
<happyaron> jyf1987: mirrors.163.com
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没啥不行的啊。
<happyaron> jyf1987: sohu也有
<ofan> sohu的比163快
<happyaron> 163是铁通双线，哈哈
<happyaron> sohu是联通单线
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/tour/brunei/ouch.jpg.html
<ofan> 我就联通的..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 文莱货币比美元 0.75:1
<happyaron> ofan: 单位vpn也是联通？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 驱动啥的 总之ubuntu做得不错 虽然代价是臃肿 但是爷乐意
<jyf1987> 当然要折腾 就是tinycore了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那就ubuntu吧，呵呵
<ofan> happyaron: 额.. 没vpn
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o...
<MeaCulpa> 吃两次罚单，这个车就可以扔掉了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 具体debian里的软件不多 你明白么 不是说软件源服务器少
<happyaron> ofan: 还jc叔叔呢。。。单位咋能不发vpn
<happyaron> jyf1987: 扯
<MeaCulpa> debian 软件少么
<happyaron> jyf1987: ubuntu的软件大多数是从debian copy&rebuild 的。
<ofan> happyaron: 以前有，不过是自己搞的
<happyaron> ofan: 嗯
<happyaron> ofan: 原来如此
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我就不说别的 debian5的仓库里就没有ion3
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你也不看看那是啥年代的，ubuntu 8.04 里有ion3么？
<happyaron> jyf1987: debian5 和 ubuntu 8.04 年代差不多。
 * MeaCulpa 中学里上课也打过牌，不过是最后一排
<roylez> jyf1987: non-free，http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=ion3
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Package Search Results -- ion3
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 ubuntu有没有比debian多出的软件
<happyaron> jyf1987: 现在基本没有，有也就是n卡闭源驱动。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 似乎debian现在也有那驱动了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这样阿 那放心多了 不过ubuntu更新快 debian更新慢
 * MeaCulpa 永远记得 "环球操作系统"
<jyf1987> happyaron: debian6正式的又没出来 我下到的都是5 那有啥办法
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你要是用unstable+experimental，保证你天天更新加心跳，:)
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我真的很讨厌强迫更新 ubuntu那个更新提示也是 我看得就火大
<happyaron> jyf1987: 卸了更新提示
<jyf1987> happyaron: 但是你用upgrade更新下整个都更新了阿
<jyf1987> 我希望可以对某个软件做标记 永远不自动更新 除非我手动去掉那个标记
<happyaron> jyf1987: 用新立得手工更新
<jyf1987> 这样比如python25我就可以保留了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没问题，锁定版本号
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哦 那如果新的桌面要求py26怎么办
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: Ubuntu/Debian难道没这个功能？
<jyf1987> 而且是要py26作为 python 来用的
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我学艺不精麻
<happyaron> jyf1987: 再装上py2.6
<happyaron> jyf1987: 各种py版本都是设计成可共存的。
<xxc> fvwmbuttons 不能用pixmap么?
<xxc> 为什么背景出不来
<happyaron> jyf1987: 只不过是默认版本设置不同
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你没明白
<xxc> ee呢
<happyaron> ls -l /usr/bin/python                                      ~
<happyaron> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 [2010-11-25 19:18] /usr/bin/python -> python2.6
<jyf1987> happyaron: 虽然版本共存 但是你系统里的 python只能有一个
<happyaron> jyf1987: 默认py只有一个
<jyf1987> happyaron: 要么是py25 要么是py26
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那是默认python
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你可以同时装俩版本
<jyf1987> happyaron: 所以说你还是没听懂
<jyf1987> happyaron: 有许多软件 虽然他是要求 py25或者py26 但是他的代码里写着是要 python的 所以 你随便装哪个 都会导致另外一个有兼容问题
<jyf1987> 除非你要求他们以后写代码明确版本
<jyf1987> 依赖 py26的 就写个 #!/usr/bin/env python2.6
<happyaron> jyf1987: 如果不能兼容新版本，本来就该明确版本的啊
<jyf1987> 这样才可以 但是目前的那么多软件谁来改呢
<jyf1987> happyaron: 有许多不兼容的 也没有明确 额
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你系统里默认python2.6，这样系统程序都能用了
<jyf1987> 比如 gnome里那些 我改了默认的python2.6到py25 结果连apt都有问题了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你要自己写程序用2.5，那就env 2.5
<ofan> chromium的编译真恐怖： Even if you're building a 32-bit executable, you need a 64-bit machine since linking requires >4GB virtual memory.
<happyaron> jyf1987: 如果你要啥问题没有，就只能用老版本。要用新版本最少需要重新编译所有需要python-dev的软件，二进制发行版达不到这个要求。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 是应该这样阿 但是许多人没有遵守阿
<CyrusYzGTt> f14的py是2.7
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你为啥要改系统默认python版本号呢？
<jyf1987> 所以我希望发行版能够明确这个
<jyf1987> happyaron: 当时没注意这个哈
<happyaron> jyf1987: 做不到的，不是明确的问题。
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<jyf1987> happyaron: 还有c库
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃，你用deb系列已经可以有很多库并存在系统里了，rpm系列都不允许
<happyaron> jyf1987: 一定要用老版本，那只好回去用老的发行版。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 许多c程序也没有明确so文件的版本号 结果导致版本上的问题
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那是configure的问题。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 恩 debian这点还好
<happyaron> jyf1987: 检查编译环境的时候要查lib版本号
<xxc> iFvwm
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora有向下兼容套件組
<jyf1987> 恩 总之还是不让人满意
<happyaron> ...
<jyf1987> 旺旺这个真2 明明是web的 在linux 上就不让我跟人在线聊天
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 用 firefox 可以
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 我就是用ff的 点那些联系的 让我下载旺旺 额
<yilian> 装个vbox去淘宝买东西
<locate> FF可以买
<yilian> 没有web版的淘宝汪汪，联系卖家不方便
<jyf1987> 我知道原因了
<jyf1987> 买东西是可以的 linux支付宝我已经用过多回了
<jyf1987> 很不错
<Warm_HUG> Bye
<FrankLv> sftp user@server.dm.com 这样找密钥的顺序是怎么样的？发现连不上。 sftp -vv 没法操作，别人机器
<iIlL10oO> vim 输入 a( 显示 函数 a 那一行代码的 插件是什么?
<yilian> 用nano
<iIlL10oO> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2901 这插件 不错
<^k^> ⇪ title: ShowFunc.vim - Show the function's define. : vim online
<iIlL10oO> yilian: nano 哪个插件?
<yilian> 偶也不清楚
<iIlL10oO> yilian: nano 太菜
<yilian> 偶只是觉得vim键盘布局别扭，不会弄，容易不小心有撞墙的欲望
<iIlL10oO> http://www.vimer.cn/2011/01/%E4%BB%8Eauto-vim%E6%83%B3%E5%88%B0%E7%9A%84.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vimer的程序世界 » 从auto.vim想到的
 * DraZet 打倒Vim，反清复明
<iIlL10oO> DraZet: 你不是一个人在战斗
<yilian> 虚拟机里开迅雷下载速度如何？会不会让vbox挂了？
 * DraZet Emacs仙福永享，寿与天齐
 * CyrusYzGTt 打倒太監，掃滅宦官
<DraZet> yilian: 速度没啥影响，不会挂
<yilian> iIL1O0O玩龙之谷的吗？
 * jyf1987 恭祝emacs千秋万代 一统江湖
<yilian> Emacs有图形界面，这个要支持，
<iIlL10oO> yilian: 玩过, 10级就不想玩了, 这游戏我看不上
<iFvwm> 有gui的，就支持？
<iFvwm> 这啥逻辑
<happyaron> gvim
<yilian> 哦~真的？我去找找
<Oicebot> 对，真的。 c9
<lainme> 我觉得emacs布局别扭，有撞墙的冲动……
<iIlL10oO> emacs 能自动 show function 不?
<iFvwm> happyaron: xterm也是gui，还带标题栏
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> ion也带标题栏 可惜上面中文不能
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: lin下函数定义这些，都不太自动的。
<iFvwm> 想啥
 * ghosTM55 emacs党围观
<iFvwm> ion几
<iFvwm> 还不支持xft?
<iIlL10oO> nm <silent> tt :!ctags -R .<CR>
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: emacs估计也要插件
<iFvwm> 手动，，，打飞机。 iIlL10oO
<iIlL10oO> 有时候插件之间还会冲突,我这里的 ShowFunc.vim 竟然无效
<iFvwm> 冲突经常会的。
<Kandu> xrfang: 剛看了 rtl 中 dynlibs 就是直接調用 libdl.so 中的 dlopen dlclose。 rtl 沒問題。  應該是編譯器的問題
<Kandu> xrfang: 用到動態鏈結的，暫時不要用 fpc，問題還很多
<iFvwm> 中国七大军区均与茅台集团结为友好共建单位
<iIlL10oO> 打仗不喝酒, 喝酒不打仗
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在玩欺善怕惡的遊戲，當然不打仗
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: ShowFunc.vim 不起作用了,怎么办
<iFvwm> 看vim.org嘛。有问题，通常会有人提出的。 iIlL10oO
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 找到了作者的网站
<iIlL10oO> http://www.vimer.cn/2009/10/%e6%8a%8avim%e6%89%93%e9%80%a0%e6%88%90%e4%b8%80%e4%b8%aa%e7%9c%9f%e6%ad%a3%e7%9a%84ide1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vimer的程序世界 » 把VIM打造成一个真正的IDE(1)
<iFvwm> 让nokia把vim收了。马上出一个不想事的ide
<Fivesheep> vim的老大不早被google收了
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 是啊,折腾ide的时间也满多的.
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 我都能看懂 vim 插件了.
<iFvwm> nokia闲得蛋痛，正好再作一个好事。整一个vimde。 iIlL10oO 啥都不要调整。尤其ctags全自动
 * roylez 好困
<jyf1987> vim的老大不是也搞了个语言 结果没什么下文了
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 关键是语言特性
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 可以去 #vim问他 上次我还碰见了
<iFvwm> 开放式的软件，搞插件复杂了，也不好收拾了。
<iFvwm> 插件良莠不齐。
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 我英文单词量不行
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 那你是苹果思路了
 * iGirl 打到ee
<lainme> 有个pida，编辑部分可以嵌入vim或emacs的，不过现在身为一个IDE的功能还有些不足
<iFvwm> 三国都没看过？
<iFvwm> 久合比分。。
<iGirl> 三国是中国货,人家老外不懂
<iFvwm> 哲学，到哪里都是通的
 * jyf1987 打倒ee 
<iFvwm> 丫丫的，提了这2家伙。
<jyf1987> 狗屁 政府都说了 西方那一套不适合我们
<iFvwm> 你是狗腿子嘛
<jyf1987> 西方那套哲学也不适合我们 我们的哲学也不适合西方
<jyf1987> 我们尊重西方人民的意愿 不干涉其自主选择的权利
<iFvwm> 你先确定你能干涉。
<iGirl> jyf1987: 赞~~~
<iFvwm> 蝴蝶效果去干涉？
<jyf1987> 这话你跟政府说去 我只是肉喇叭
<iFvwm> 效应
<Fivesheep> 送钱来干涉
<iFvwm> 你打一个屁，伦敦桥倒了。
<jyf1987> 那你扣鼻子怎么没引起南美地震呢
<Fivesheep> 买下伦敦桥
<iFvwm> 我没那干涉的效果啊。你有嘛
<iGirl> 还打炮,世界大战什么没有爆发,哈哈
<jyf1987> 别以为有几个臭钱 是个老财 就可以肆意干涉他国内政 告诉你 我们不答应
<iGirl> jyf1987: 要义正言辞的说,注意你的口气发言人
<jyf1987> iGirl: 恩 刚才喝了几杯麻
<iFvwm> 喝茶，也头晕？
<iFvwm> 这状态还干涉别人？
<iFvwm> lol
<iGirl> jyf1987: 哦,记过一次..今天我也喝了半斤,哈哈
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我要严正的告诉你 帝国主义随便拿几麻袋钱就可以干涉他国内政的时代一去不复返了，要干涉 拿一开车来再说
<iFvwm> iGirl: 你傻不。他不能喝酒的。只喝插的
<iGirl> jyf1987: 是火车皮
<iFvwm> 开车。是啥
<jyf1987> iGirl: 额 你看我今天怎么搞的 老弄错 看来喝的是勾兑的
<iGirl> iFvwm: 哦...不是吧,喝茶也晕?
<iFvwm> 打错字的人，不能上台面。
<iFvwm> iGirl: 他就这水平啊
<iGirl> jyf1987: 嗯,100%勾了农药 甲醇在里面
<jyf1987> 我就是能代表亚洲
<iFvwm> 。。
<jyf1987> 我代表亚洲问你一个问题 ee
<iFvwm> 还起劲了。围观。
<iGirl> iFvwm: 嗯,神是不可超越的存在
<iGirl> lol
<iFvwm> 死miss，你干嘛
 * jyf1987 土老财没文化 用了这么多典故居然都看不出来
 * iGirl ooops
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 喝茶也是能醉的，妳沒聽說過醉茶嗎？
<iFvwm> 还典故。故去吧。你这年纪。
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 你个伪处男没有资格说话,破处才可以说话
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 当然有啊。尤其 jyf1987
<jyf1987> 没前途 代表亚洲都不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ ....好，我明天去增城叫小姐
<jyf1987> iGirl: 原来是要这样 借我一火车钱吧 我去天上人间破一破
<iFvwm> 咋出2个了。
<jyf1987> 要不去清华抢那个奶茶mm
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯,立照为证,谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E9%86%89%E8%8C%B6
<iGirl> jyf1987: 好的,你等着,我这就去开单
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 你干嘛。
<jyf1987> iGirl: 恩 事急尽快
<iGirl> jyf1987: 好的,过年前收到,我保证
<iFvwm> 喝茶喝醉的。历来就有。你应该去跟 jyf1987 说。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 不過，我前年辭職了，沒錢，給我幾萬去破處
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 關於醉茶的資料
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 你破你的处，干嘛还出钱啊。
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 哦...这样啊,自慰吧,勉强算破处了
<iFvwm> 逻辑反了
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 一邊去
<iGirl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 一邊去，我是男的
<iFvwm> 我怀疑 CyrusYzGTt 和 jyf1987 是马甲关系。你看啊，破处，还有逻辑混乱。还有骂人。都一样。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 不行，我得要那些爲了國家穩定犧牲自我身體的小姐
<iFvwm> 2个窗口
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 你应该说我要安慰那些为国家稳定牺牲自我身体的小姐
<iFvwm> iGirl: 你猜是不
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我質疑你的邏輯能力。我可是唯一的
<iGirl> iFvwm: 嗯嗯
<iFvwm> 看成一个人再说。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ nnd的死張斌
<iGirl> 爆粗我喜欢
<iGirl> 哈哈
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 赞
<iFvwm> 连以前踢了一个，另外一个就出来抱怨。这也对上了。
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> 你看，熬不住了
<iGirl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ nnd的死張斌,我可是具有獨立人格的
<iGirl> iFvwm: ee,道理暴力的时候了啦
<iGirl> 哈哈
<iFvwm> 独立人格一直有。你本来就是分裂人格
<DraZet> iGirl:  mm?
<iFvwm> lol
<iGirl> DraZet: 处男?
<DraZet> iGirl:  非处 how about you
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ nnd的死張斌,我可是具有獨立人格的，我可是廣府人士。ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦
<iGirl> DraZet: 过来看看先再说
<iFvwm> 丫丫的。又要我踢你啊
<iGirl> lol
<gekr> ÇëÎÊÏÖÔÚ×îºÃµÄÖÐÎÄÁÄÌìÊÒÔÚÄÄÀ
<^k^> gekr:say 请问现在最好的中文聊天室在哪里？ in GBK ? We use UTF-8 !
<iGirl> iFvwm: http://news.163.com/08/0903/02/4KSQQO5O00011229.html
<DraZet> iGirl: 你是谁的马甲？
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 一邊去，
<iGirl> iFvwm: 果然有二奶啊
<iGirl> DraZet: 什么马甲啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 是 iFvwm 和 iGirl
<iFvwm> æ­»miss
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: iGirl 是missing？
<DraZet> iGirl: 广东省云浮市 电信
<iFvwm> 是啊。死黑脸嘛
<DraZet> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 根據我之前的經驗和小說的理論， iGirl 是miss
 * DraZet 我讨厌死人妖
 * DraZet 吐槽～～～～
<gekr> 请问现在最好的中文聊天室在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> gekr§ 歡迎來到被 iFvwm 爲所欲爲的 #ubuntu-cn 中文聊天室
<iGirl> ooops,人妖也是妖他妈生的,请不要bs,谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视人妖
<gekr> 请问现在最好的中文聊天室在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> gekr§ 沒有最好，只要更好
<cfy> 扔掉lvm,全面btrfs(除了部分地方使用ext4,ext2)
<RavenChan> cfy, why?
<gekr> 最好就是比较好的意思，“最”本来就是在一个标准下比较出来的，怎么没有最？
<cfy> RavenChan: 没啥,顺便的事情.都有btrfs,还有必要留着lvm么?
<cfy> RavenChan: 中间多一层也累
<cfy> gekr: perl最好了
<CyrusYzGTt> gekr§ 而且，最好的也不一定適合妳，還要看妳需要什麼類型
<cfy> gekr: 那lisp吧
<RavenChan> cfy, btrfs resize ze
<cfy> RavenChan: ?
<RavenChan> cfy, 不如lvm方便吧？
<RavenChan> cfy, btrfs resize
<cfy> RavenChan: 不过分区有点乱,到时侯重新弄下
<cfy> RavenChan: 我用multi device.
<cfy> RavenChan: 相对的.
<gekr> 原来喜欢qq聊天室，有很多专业房间，我都喜欢。现在，只要人多就行了
<gekr> 请问有吗？
<cfy> 好了.数据移动完毕.
<cfy> 准备移动系统.
<iFvwm> nnnd 网站验证，都搞反白，和浮雕效果了。真强。
<CyrusYzGTt> 這裏就是了。基本什麼話題都有，也有討論gentoo arch debian額
<Fivesheep> 上得了qq的, 还谈何专业.. 除了专业嫖赌淫荡吹
<iFvwm> gekr: 啥专业
<iFvwm> 。
<iGirl> iFvwm: 服务业
<ofan> 一夜情专业
<iGirl> ofan: 那么白啊...
<Fivesheep> freenode这随时找到各类牛人.. 物理学家, 音乐家, 数学家.....
<DraZet> gekr: qq聊天室里有好多寂寞少妇 irc里面全是些饥渴老爷们
<iFvwm> 你的软件有问题，随便进一个房间就是。房间名就是软件名。 gekr
<ofan> 在线（哔）聊
<ofan> iGirl: 忘和谐了..
<Fivesheep> 来freenode说qq, 不是自找被bs么..
<DraZet> ofan: 哈哈 果然是网警
<xrfang> Kandu: 你是怎么和fpc联系的？是mailing list？
<winniesun> 現在很火爆嘛
<winniesun> 大家好啊
<iGirl> ofan: 你这个网警的觉悟很低...
<^k^> winniesun, 好  15:36 
<iFvwm> iGirl: 借故骂他？
<ofan> iGirl: 网警也是人阿
<iGirl> iFvwm: 额...踢爆我干嘛...
<iFvwm> 我说ofan
<iGirl> iGirl: 但那不是一般人,是五毛啊
<winniesun> ofan:這裏還網絡警察。。。
<gekr> 我才刚知道这里；普通人都用qq；我知道这里都是高手。只是想问问罢了，因为这里人数还不如icq
<winniesun> 阿sir...
 * DraZet 话说大连有的外包公司专门给日本AV公司打马赛克，开会review的时候大家坐在一起看A片... ...
<iFvwm> 自愿顶着这帽子。 我们的确可以骂他。 iGirl
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 有沒有，沒有被河蟹而且有背景的愛情行動大片網站
<iGirl> iFvwm: 好的,我同意神的意见
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 草榴
<winniesun> ^k^: :)
<ofan> iFvwm: 真损阿
<gekr> qq聊天室有电脑爱好、有心理等分类，我觉得比这里只有一个中文房间有人说话有些优势。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那麼有隱科技的嗎？
<gekr> 可惜被封了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 啥叫隐科技
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 就是山寨的升級版
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 謝謝，不稱職警察叔叔的幫助
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: Engadget?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ bingo,果然是後知後覺的偉大人民警察
<happyaron> DraZet: ...
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 什么跟什么。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我在測試妳是否能去 #black-hat 當網警
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 一点都不好笑..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我該looking neting smailing talking
<iFvwm> emacs怎么删除到前面的一个空格。
<DraZet> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-209015-1.html
<iFvwm> 从行尾
<cfy> iFvwm: M-del?
<iFvwm> 一个？
<cfy> iFvwm: 不知道...
<DraZet> iFvwm: C-k
<DraZet> iFvwm: 这个是删除一行
<iFvwm> 不是组合按键？
<iFvwm> 回退，删除到前一个空格
<ofan> 回合制不太爽
<DraZet> iFvwm: Ctrl-k
<iFvwm> 。
<DraZet> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-208989-1.html
<iFvwm> 瞎说吧。 DraZet
<DraZet> iFvwm: 我只知道 Ctrl + k 可以删除一行
<cfy> iFvwm: 用emacs了?
<iFvwm> 这样的事情，想来都不是一个热键能完成的
<DraZet> iFvwm: 如果你要求只删除某一行的空格 可能需要写lisp方法
<cfy> iFvwm: 写个函数吧.ee
<iFvwm> term的emacs模式。 cfy
<iFvwm> ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦.
<iFvwm> 你们都是人才
<iFvwm> 这也函数
<cfy> iFvwm: 那你想怎么?
<cfy> iFvwm: 那你想怎样?
<DraZet> iFvwm:  你想要的是什么?
<iFvwm> 就是去掉命令行的最后一个参数嘛
<iFvwm> 长长的
<iFvwm> 'dt\ ' 这样的。
<DraZet> iFvwm: 嚓 老实使用del吧
<iFvwm> 作好事。等于没问嘛
<DraZet> iFvwm: M-d 删除一个word
<iFvwm> 要不是term没insert提示。直接上vi模式了。
<cfy> iFvwm: vi可以?
 * DraZet 鄙视vi党
<ofan> vim党呢
<iFvwm> 一边去
 * happyaron 被鄙视了。
<iFvwm> 你们白学了emacs的。
<cfy> DraZet: 你在乱鄙视啥....
<cfy> iFvwm: 我表示不会emacs
<DraZet> iFvwm: 武功再高，也怕刀削
<DraZet> cfy: 没啥，鄙视ee用vi
<cfy> DraZet: 那可以XD
<iFvwm> 你咋不说天冷，想不起来了？
<iFvwm> 死大胡子
<cfy> iFvwm: vi可以做到的?
<iFvwm> vi模式。
<cfy> iFvwm: vi怎么做?
<cfy> iFvwm: C-x e
<ofan> cfy: 肯定的
<iFvwm> -o 啥参数
<cfy> how
<iFvwm> 随便怎样都可以。
<ofan> 编辑功能emacs就是不如vim爽
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 白问了...
<iFvwm> 反正emacs是白学了。 :D
<iFvwm>  :'(
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 搞定了: echofunc.vim
 * DraZet 表示Emacs的强大是尔等低等种族所不能理解的
<cfy> iFvwm: 表示不会emacs
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 你又找一个啊。
<iFvwm> DraZet: 我会让鲇鱼去掐死你的。等吧。 呵呵
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: echofunc.vim 代码量是 showfunc.vim 的 20倍
<ofan> dt
<iIlL10oO> 插件代码量
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: ... 这太没边了吧。
<DraZet> iFvwm: 来吧 我好久没见到他了 怪想他的
<iFvwm> 这不复杂啊。
<iIlL10oO> 强烈建议安装 echofunc.vim
<iFvwm> DraZet: 你准备骚扰他？
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 差原型，我都直接看文档
<ofan> s/差/查
<DraZet> iFvwm: ee你好YD啊
<iFvwm> 你不就这样的人嘛。
<iFvwm> 喜欢瞎说的
<DraZet> 。。。
<iFvwm> ofan: 文件内函数，那里来的文档
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 有些函数 文档还没有
<cfy> 代码本身就是文档么
<ofan> iFvwm: 有tag,跳转一下就可以
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 弹出式？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你给我搞ip?
<iFvwm> ofan: 不好跳的。不方便
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 在 命令位置,最下面一行显示
<iFvwm> 在statusline显示就最好。
<ofan> iFvwm: taglist阿
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 额。这样不错
<iFvwm> 那窗口啊。
<ofan> iFvwm: 有tag的话，gd直接跳过去
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 很好用, perl c++ 等语言都支持
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 按 gd 浪费时间, 不按才是王道
<cfy> grub支持ext4么?
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=231738&start=45 有人写那么长的辩论。很少见了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 有什么可以替代source insight？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 。。。您直接别碰电脑得了
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 你不会理解这个插件的作用的
<iFvwm> ofan: 不方便的
<ofan> 不太喜欢用插件，需要手动维护..
<iFvwm> 写东西的时候，不应该打断思维。
<ofan> 还要去适应
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 你给个url。我下载一个。只是目前没src
<iIlL10oO> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1735
<^k^> ⇪ title: echofunc.vim - Echo the function declaration in the command line for C/C++. : vim online
<iFvwm> 都散中国人才搞这的。 iIlL10oO
<iIlL10oO> 输入 ( 时,自动显示函数原型
<iIlL10oO> 中国人是码农
<iIlL10oO> 人口多
<iIlL10oO> 写代码的人也多
<iFvwm> 没设置自动ctags吧
<ofan> 这个也是用tag搞的
<ofan> 貌似已经装过了
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: ctags 要自己生成
<iFvwm> 不是代码那么长，这都不设置下。
<iFvwm> 加载，就自动刷一次
<iIlL10oO> nm <silent> tt :!ctags -R .<CR>
<iIlL10oO> 我按 tt 就刷一次, 有时候代码太多,刷一次要5秒
<iFvwm> 何必
<iFvwm> 其实只要本地的。
<iFvwm> 你包括了lib的吧
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 不是可以自增量的么？
<DraZet> 为了个编辑工具都吵到人品高度了，无聊，谁爱用什么用什么，谁觉得什么好就什么好呗，党同伐异，有意思么
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 还能自增量 ctags ?
<ofan> DraZet: 刚才你不还鄙视vi
<iFvwm> 党同。这是人性。是真理啊。
<iFvwm> 94
<iIlL10oO> DraZet: 一边玩 emacs 去
<DraZet> ofan: 跟ee开玩笑而已 不过他也确实应该被bs的
<iFvwm> 嗯。 bs emacs的
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 奥 是append -a
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 我去研究研究
<ofan> DraZet: ..
 * DraZet 表示想吃牛板筋了
<iFvwm> 吃筋可以长筋吧
<DraZet> 求大家blog地址 无聊了
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 不排序的话 可能还会快一点
<iIlL10oO>   --append=[yes|no]
<iFvwm> 难怪难怪。
<DraZet> ...
<iIlL10oO>        Should tags should be appended to existing tag file [no]?
<iIlL10oO> DraZet: emacs 有这样的插件吗? 输入 ( 自动显示函数原型
<freeflying> iIlL10oO: 当然有
<DraZet> iIlL10oO: 不知道 好像有
<iIlL10oO> freeflying: 我先去搜索一下
<iFvwm> 还是ide好
<DraZet> iIlL10oO: 我一直懒得用这个，写代码尤其是c代码连自己的函数原型都记不住的话，bug肯定不少
<iFvwm> DraZet: 难记住的。
<iIlL10oO> DraZet: C的代码肯定自己记得住
<iFvwm> 很多带几个的。
<iFvwm> 记住？
<iFvwm> imlib的函数，你去看几个。
<iIlL10oO> DraZet: 你没见过 EE写的 魔幻代码吧,有时候要读别人的代码
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 参数多于3个就记不住了
<iFvwm> 。又瞎说了
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 我只是打个比方
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 多于4个肯定记不住
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 如果有重载的话，你就更累了
<DraZet> iFvwm: 有一个好的编码规范就好了 比方说 函数命名    模块名_返回值类型(小写)+功能名()
<iFvwm> 这难
<DraZet> ofan: 我写c++的时候少
<ofan> “好”的估计不会有
<iIlL10oO> C++ 不规范了
<iFvwm> 函数随便写。参数随便带。都这样
<DraZet> iIlL10oO: 没见过
<DraZet> 嚓
<DraZet> 遇到写代码不规范的人直接就抽丫的，给别人增加工作量
<freeflying> iIlL10oO: 写c/c++的话试试qtcreator
<iIlL10oO> freeflying: 哦
<iIlL10oO> 有时候机器人也要学着写些简单的代码
<iIlL10oO> lol
<iFvwm> qtcreater的布局，有些地方，有点乱的。
<iFvwm> 放置控件，删除的时候，
<iFvwm> nokia
<iFvwm> 话说，这是本本上唯一的qt软件。。。
<iFvwm> 发现slot机制，也不好
<iFvwm> http://s.taobao.com/search?q=ipad+16g&pspuid=122035894&v=product&p=detail&cat=50047310&navlog=mpcombo-1-title-122035894 可breakjail什么的不。
<iIlL10oO> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script_search_results.php?keywords=&script_type=&order_by=rating&direction=descending&search=search
<iFvwm> 额。不带游戏的？
<^k^> ⇪ title: search results : vim online
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: iPad 就是游戏机
<iIlL10oO> 掉地上就坏的游戏机
<iFvwm> 我是说自带游戏。要下载出钱的，就不好玩了
<iFvwm> wii老不出新游戏
<Relaed> 有人知道ICP证书有啥用么
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: WII 也就打打枪了
<freedmit> 大家好，这里有没有平板电脑安装ubuntu的兄弟啊
<freedmit> 如X61t ,X60t等等
<mengfei> 有爱好看小说的同好没，推荐“天珠变”
<mengfei> ^_^
<iFvwm> freedmit: 赶紧找。我要买一台
<freedmit> :-)，刚刚入手了hp 2710p，装了ubuntu 10.10，感觉不错
<mengfei> freedmit: 也想折腾一下，
<freedmit> 不过还有点小问题要解决一下，想找个用过的兄弟
<mengfei> 在淘宝上寻找能用硬盘的开发板的，没找到
 * RavenChan 内核被我改panic了= =
<freedmit> mengfei：我已经折腾过很多年了
<freedmit> 难道没有么？
<mengfei> freedmit: 你是说的x86平台啊，我是说的arm架构的平板上折腾ubuntu或debian,
<DraZet> blogspot.com 解封了？
<DraZet> mengfei: 支持usb口的 或者 IDE SATA的都可以挂硬盘啊
<mengfei> 还没试过，在youtube上看了arm a9运行ubuntu的视频
<freedmit> :-)，哦，前面用过智器V7，就是ubuntu，不过似乎官方优化的不算好
<DraZet> freedmit: 烫手么
<freedmit> no
<DraZet> mengfei: 天珠变是谁写的？什么题材的
<mengfei> DraZet: 唐家三少，奇幻
<freedmit> DraZet: cpu   45度左右,正在装虚拟机
<DraZet> mengfei: 哦 他的书啊 不看 垃圾
<DraZet> freedmit: 哦 还行
 * DraZet 刚才突然发现blogger解封了 很开心
<ofan> 暂时的吧
<DraZet> freedmit: 是商务本啊 那还行
<DraZet> ofan: 乌鸦嘴
<freedmit> DraZet：就是硬盘速度不太给力
<ofan> DraZet: .. blogger和谐内容太多了
<mengfei> freedmit: 换个ssd吧
<freedmit> ssd目前价格感觉还是比较贵啊
<DraZet> ofan: 你跟上面建议一下，封了也有和谐的，别封了，没劲
<mengfei> 买个小的
<JudeHyoe> 大家好
<freedmit> 32G的，399，但是似乎不带缓存啊
<^k^> JudeHyoe, 好  16:42 
<mengfei> JudeHyoe: hi
<JudeHyoe> 我误操作把快捷键搞坏啦 放大镜的快捷键默认是什么？能帮我在你的系统的设置快捷键里面看看吗？
<jyf1987> ssd
<jyf1987> 不带缓存的话 速度和笔记本硬盘比如何
<JudeHyoe> mengfei:能帮我看看吗 英文是toggle magnifier
<JudeHyoe> jyf1987:你现在再用ubuntu吗？
<mengfei> JudeHyoe: 我的放大用的是compiz里的 super button4
<freedmit>  两年没有用ubuntu，发现这个Linux版本越做越给力啊，支持 2710P真不错
<JudeHyoe> 我是说系统-设置-快捷键里面的
<JudeHyoe> 全局快捷键下面的第一个
<JudeHyoe> mengfei
<mengfei> jyf1987: ssd一般的读取速度都要比传统硬盘快，写入速度只是快那么 一点点，还不如raid 0
<JudeHyoe> freedmit:你现在再用ubntu上网？
<freedmit> 恩
<freedmit> 相当给力啊
<jyf1987> JudeHyoe: 当然
<jyf1987> mengfei: 那没缓存的话呢
<JudeHyoe> freedmit:能帮我看看系统-设置-快捷键里面的全局快捷键下面第一个-放大镜的默认快捷键是什么吗？
<jyf1987> 我是全天候ubuntu用户
<JudeHyoe> jyf1987:好的 我也是 现在准备解决难题了 一下误操作啦
<jyf1987> JudeHyoe: 不必刻意  我是写程序的 所以没啥障碍
<jyf1987> 而且我也不爱好玩win游戏 这才是重点
<mengfei> JudeHyoe: 我那个快捷键禁用了，用的是compiz里的
<freedmit> ubuntu10.10默认的放大镜键盘快捷键被禁用
<freedmit> Judeyoe: 被禁用
<JudeHyoe> 哦 我记得按ctl+鼠标滚轮可以放大缩小的 怕破坏啦
<JudeHyoe> 你们都是台式安装的这个系统把‘’
<NetDreamer> 求救! brasero自己刻的盘,自己不能导入
<iGirl> NetDreamer: 不要用那个brasero
<freedmit> JudeHyoe ：  我用惠普平板2710p
<JudeHyoe> netdreamer: 用nero吧
<NetDreamer> iGirl: 用GnomeBaker,　可以多区段刻录,　但windows 不认
<JudeHyoe> freedmit:都识别啦？
<iGirl> NetDreamer: 试试k3b?
<NetDreamer> JudeHyoe: 现在下载的nero,　软件中心说"bad quality"
<NetDreamer> iGirl: k3b还没试,　它不是ＫＤＥ的吗
<freedmit>  JudeHyoe：指纹还没有研究，电磁笔OK
<NetDreamer> iGirl: 我不希望装ＫＤＥ的东西...
<iGirl> NetDreamer: 是啊,这个很难说的...linux有可能驱动某些光驱有问题
<freedmit> JudeHyoe: 其他都OK
<JudeHyoe> freedmit:那电脑支持多点吗？
<NetDreamer> 可是,从１０.10以来多次遇到了,而且是３台机器
<JudeHyoe> netdreamer:换个软件试下
<NetDreamer> 没人有和我一样的遭遇?
<freedmit> JudeHyoe: 不支持，只有tx2支持或dell的 xt2支持
<mengfei> 刻盘我这台新买的机子在ubuntu中就从来没刻出一张能用的盘过，在win 7又好的
<NetDreamer> JudeHyoe: 最后只剩下k3b了
<JudeHyoe> freedmit:ubuntu 连我的触摸板滑动都不支持
<iGirl> NetDreamer: 先看看k3b可不可以再说嘛
<NetDreamer> nero原来用的挺好来的,最近安装提示bad quality
<freedmit> JudeHyoe:网上找找资料，应该有的
<iGirl> 如果都不行,那可能是光驱支持不好
<JudeHyoe> netdreamer:试下xfburner
<JudeHyoe> freedmit:没有 找过啦 好多这个问题没有解决 thinkpad的解决啦
<freedmit> JudeHyoe: thinkpad对Linux的支持最好了，怀念自己的X22了
<JudeHyoe> freedmit:支持个屁 好多功能还是支持的不好 支持最好的是DELL的
<DraZet> 2011年1月20日，继马化腾在深圳提交“一号议案”后，腾讯股价再创新高，收盘价达到195.5元,公司市值达3590亿元。联交所数据显示，马化腾 持有腾讯的长仓股份约占公司11.52%，即使不计马化腾其它收入，马化腾个人财富也已轻松超过420亿元。2010年4月份胡润公布马化腾财富为 320亿，不足一年时间，其个人资产轻松增加百亿。
<JudeHyoe> 可悲的中国网民
<DraZet> 为富不仁的马化腾
<JudeHyoe> linux下面应该开发个适合中国人用的IM软件
<DraZet> 这么多钱都不舍得做点公益事业
<DraZet> 连个开源的镜像都没有
<DraZet> 我觉得网易做的很不错
<JudeHyoe> 搜狐不错
<Fivesheep> linux上人用的IM软件已经够多了, 除非你能证明中国人不是人. 时刻需要特色
<JudeHyoe> 国内最强把
<JudeHyoe> 一个老外给我发了个ogv的文件 是什么类型的文件？
<JudeHyoe> fivesheep:中文支持不好把
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 好家伙，里外你都是人。。。
<JudeHyoe> DCC RECV wifi fix.ogv to dustin aborted
<Fivesheep> JudeHyoe, pidgin 哪里不好?
<JudeHyoe> pidgin:是多面手 不错呀
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 不能把伟大的人民禁锢在一个语言环境里..
<JudeHyoe> 对了  怎么使用dropbox?
<JudeHyoe> fivesheep: 你怎么爬墙的？
<Fivesheep> 不爬
<Fivesheep> 不让看的东西, 我就不堪
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 你已经爬过了。
<JudeHyoe> 我安装dropbox都安装不了
<happyaron> JudeHyoe: 他肉身爬墙
<JudeHyoe> happyaron:怎么搞？
<JudeHyoe> happyaron 很郁闷dropbox不能用‘
<Fivesheep> 买张机票 从墙上飞过
<JudeHyoe> fivesheep:你真幽默
<Fivesheep> 谢谢, 我认为你这句话是对我最大的激励
<JudeHyoe> fivesheep:你用什么看网络电视
<happyaron> JudeHyoe: 他就是飞过去的，:)
<JudeHyoe> 为什么sopcast不能全屏呢？
<Fivesheep> 不用sopcast...
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 打倒美帝，lol
<JudeHyoe> happyaron:我知道他很可能已经在异国他乡啦‘
<happyaron> :)
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 中美友谊万岁, 胡core说的. 刚送来了450亿, 感激涕零了..
<JudeHyoe> FIVESHEEP：你用什么？
<happyaron> Fivesheep: ...
<Fivesheep> JudeHyoe, 基本不看..
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 唉。
<Fivesheep> 不过你可以用 pps 之类的
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 别看你今天闹得欢 哼哼
<JudeHyoe> fivesheep:你在美国啦？
<Fivesheep> 看足球界面 我去 http://atdhe.net/
<happyaron> JudeHyoe: 美国鬼子。
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 450亿... 200架飞机能带动这边经济 起码两年的.
<JudeHyoe> fivesheep: hu core?
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 不是吧 美国这么大 450e就能带动经济了？
<jyf1987> 450e摊到美国人民头上 一人才10几块而已阿
<JudeHyoe> fivesheep:老胡过去送钱啦？
<jyf1987> 所以奥黑应该说还不够 然后把乎core带到阳台上说 你看 人口问题始终是我们美国的大问题
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 不能那么看.. 45B 相当于一剂猛药
<Fivesheep> 促进血液循环
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 200架飞机是19b
<jyf1987> 人口一多 乘上基数 再小的问题也是大问题 人口一多 除以基数，再多的钱也是小钱  因此要求你们地中国人的 再掏1000亿地干活， 和平奖地 我们地不提地干活
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 剩下那26b是之前送过的。
<Fivesheep> o
<Fivesheep> 19b也不少了
<Fivesheep> 创造很多就业, 然后带动相关的产业
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 能有多少阿 现在造飞机难道还手工打磨 额
<jyf1987> 又不是2站
<jyf1987> 光是带动那么点人没用的 只能对选情有影响
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 很多的. boeing 会招更多的人
<Fivesheep> 飞机还有很多零配件, 供应商
<jyf1987> 其实这是再对投票群体进行游说
<Fivesheep> 然后这些工人有钱, 还会消费.. 带动服务业
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 那你说究竟有多少人 以万做单位 给我估个出来
<Fivesheep> 总之十分感激胡总
<jyf1987> 这些工人本来就有钱哈
<Fivesheep> 更多钱, 意味更多的消费
<JudeHyoe> fivesheep: 你在米国跑这里玩干嘛
<jyf1987> 你那种思维是19世纪的 以为订单少了 工人工资立刻就降低了
<jyf1987> 订单多了 工人工资立刻就升高了
<Fivesheep> JudeHyoe, freenode又不是中国的
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 不是工资升高. 是提高产量, 要招更多人
<jyf1987> 他工人工资大的趋势是有跟市场 但是没有你想象的那么多
<jyf1987> 而且有滞后
<Fivesheep> 总之创造就业就好了. 最近boeing在招人呢
<Fivesheep> 大量地
<JudeHyoe> 怎么爬墙？
<JudeHyoe> 不要转移话题他
<Fivesheep> 买飞机票阿
<JudeHyoe> fivesheep:买不起
<Fivesheep> 如果你只是想凿个墙洞看看
<Fivesheep> 可以买个vpn
<Fivesheep> 免费的不好
<Fivesheep> 找个收费的
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 你怎么知道他需要招更多的人呢 他之前就招好多人了 只是订单少的时候没有立刻解雇而已
<Fivesheep> 或者去 oneleaf那买个vps 自己弄个vpn
<JudeHyoe> vpn还是ssh?
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 再说了 你是资本家 肯定还是愿意投资机器的 就像intel的做cpu的
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, boeing在附近阿
<JudeHyoe> 多少米？
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 招不了多少人的
<Fivesheep> JudeHyoe, 不知道.. 一百几十?
<Fivesheep> vpn更方便.
<JudeHyoe> 速度咋呀‘
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 暂时有些东西 人手还是无法取代的.
<Fivesheep> 睡觉去...
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 比如说？
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 你要去播音混么？
<Fivesheep> 暂时没能力. 没学位.. 好点的职位都干不了. 现在只能从事体力劳动
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 你是啥身份？留学生
<happyaron> 正经美帝鬼子，lol
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 不是.. 永久居民
<freeflying> Fivesheep: 入籍吧
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 什么时候搞定的
<Fivesheep> freeflying, 要等5年
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 来的时候就搞掂了
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 什么理由阿？ 迫害还是啥
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 最普通的方式 家庭团聚
<maoboo> 大家好啊！
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 额 你父母什么理由过去的？
<xrfang> 请教一下，screen这个工具究竟是干什么的？
<freeflying> xrfang: man screen
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 也是亲属团聚
<xrfang> freeflying: 看了，有点不太明白。和一般的gui工具有什么区别，比如我开多个gterm/konsole...
<xrfang> 当然，如果是纯文本的。。。
<freedmit>  :-)，刚刚搞定了指纹识别，不错
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 额 你们一家最早的那个人是啥理由阿 真是拔出萝卜带出泥阿 居然两代都是团聚过去的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 是不是特别恨自己没那样的亲戚？
<jyf1987> happyaron:  我太爷爷死得早 额
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 如果真要追溯 可能都是卖猪仔过来挖金, 开发铁路的了.
<jyf1987> 他是个开当铺的
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 那得追多少代？ 何况 怎么你父母过去了 还把你留国内
<maoboo> 额……
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 超龄阿
<maoboo> 不明真相的围观群众……
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 好奇怪
<Fivesheep> 我姨丈的父亲申请我姨一家  我姨一家申请我父母 我父母申请我
<Fivesheep> 我姨丈的父亲是他的父母还是兄弟申请他过来的 60年代, 然后再之前的我不知道了
<maoboo> 兄弟你在美国？
 * DraZet 羡慕嫉妒恨～～～
<jyf1987> 额 果然 美国政府碰到你们头大阿
<jyf1987> 一个带一个 额
<jyf1987> 最后估计你们村里的人整个都过去了吧
<maoboo> 额……不是吧，移民局不管的么？
<jyf1987> 要不你们整个村搬到加拿大去开荒？
<Fivesheep> 不是最后, 我们机会是我妈那边最后过来的了
<Fivesheep> 已经差不多是最后的了.
<Fivesheep> 很多村子空的
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 美国的核心价值本来就是亲属团聚形式的移民
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 要不你找个人结婚吧 把她们一家带来
<Fivesheep> 而不是高科技移民, 加拿大才是高科技
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 然后你们离婚 我再跟那女的结婚 把我一家带过去
<Fivesheep> 这个时间很长
<maoboo> 结婚还不如生孩子来的快……
<Fivesheep> 即使操作顺利, 你都要10几年才能过来
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 你成为公民以后 能够立刻结婚 把别人带过来不？
<Fivesheep> 现在都能结婚带人过来, 大概要等3年. 公民就6个月
<jyf1987> 我还年轻 哈哈
<onshoestring> jyf1987: 直接和 fivesheep同性结婚 更快 哈哈
<Fivesheep> 两点了.. 快要睡了.. 各位再见
<jyf1987> 同性结婚 美国哪几个州支持来着
<onshoestring> 用不着中间那个女的
<jyf1987> onshoestring: 多带点人出去哈
<onshoestring> 美国现在经济不好 不好找工作的
<happyaron> 瘦死的骆驼比马大。
<maoboo> 移民新加坡吧，全球免签，热带气候条件好
<maoboo> 而且可以无缝适应
<jyf1987> 新加坡算了
<jyf1987> 我这个人一来懒惰 二来邋遢 受不了新加坡那种管束
<jyf1987> 去荷兰吧 大麻合法化
<maoboo> 额，吐痰是要打屁股的……
<jyf1987> 我不吐痰 但是我爸爸吐 他要来看我 结果被鞭刑 那不是太2了
<maoboo> linus是不是还住在芬兰？
<maoboo> 不知芬兰移民怎样……
<maoboo> 呵呵，到了可以随身带着纸巾
<jyf1987> 没有 linus已经是美国公民了
<jyf1987> 我记得他移民了
<maoboo> 我搜艘
<happyaron> linus是美帝公民了。
<maoboo> 确实是具有帝国国籍啊……
<maoboo> 但他的父亲居然是共产主义者……
<jyf1987> 这有什么 我父亲是共产党 我还不是朝阳
<maoboo> 什么朝阳？
<jyf1987> 照样
<maoboo> 额……估计共产主义塑造了linus的开源思想
<happyaron> maoboo: 他开始都不知道咋回事
<maoboo> ？
<happyaron> maoboo: 还不是让大胡子制造的声势给拐卖了。
<jyf1987> 对 都是大胡子的事情
<jyf1987> 我也是大胡子 哈哈
<happyaron> ...
<jyf1987> 等我传个现场照片
<jyf1987> 最近刚好没刮
<happyaron> 剃了。
<maoboo> 怎么用Empathy 对某个人说话？
<maoboo> happyaron：test
<maoboo> maoboo：test
<happyaron> maoboo: ok
<maoboo> 直接打名字啊……
<maoboo> 大家都用的什么系统？我的win2008r2+wubi ubuntu
<maoboo> 原来是只用ubuntu虚拟xp的，后来种种原因转回win……
<alvin_rxg> 由于游戏的原因转回win...
<happyaron> maoboo: ubuntu
<happyaron> maoboo: 既然以前有过真机ubuntu，何必wubi呢
<happyaron> 每次升级都得冒着死掉的风险。
<maoboo> 我好想有电脑洁癖……
<jyf1987> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i82491  看哥的大胡子
<maoboo> 但是wubi卸载的干净……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 和rms那大胡子比差远了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我这才几个礼拜而已 我去找以前的给你看看
<happyaron> jyf1987: 特别像我们班第一能吹牛的一个同学。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 巨像。
<ofan> 有没有支持压缩文件的 看漫画软件？？
<jyf1987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/QgJtwN43Nh   happyaron
<jyf1987> happyaron: hoho 我也能吹
<maoboo> jyf1987：大哥刚照的?- -
<jyf1987> maoboo: 有啥？
<maoboo> 额……络腮胡……
<jyf1987> 络腮胡也不是罪阿
<happyaron> jyf1987: 这和RMS比也差很多啊。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那当然差好多了 人种都不一样
<maoboo> 你们的RMS是谁的缩写？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 徐亮是你？
<jyf1987> maoboo: 额 是人民币 写错了 其实是 rmb
<happyaron> jyf1987: y
<happyaron> maoboo: Richard Matthew Stallman
<happyaron> 好像没拼错。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 可是那个女的不像陈悦阿
<happyaron> jyf1987: 就是啊，咋了？
<jyf1987> 上次你们开什么大会我在门口看了 应该是个瘦的
<jyf1987> 短发的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你啥眼神啊。。。
<jyf1987> 那就是看成别人了
<jyf1987> 不错 果然有许多mm
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那天你不是来了么？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 和我穿一样款式上衣的那个是Destine
<jyf1987> 是的 但是你没看到
<happyaron> jyf1987: 嗯。。。
<maoboo> 什么会啊？
<jyf1987> 我哪里找你了 我就看主席台上那帮人
<jyf1987> maoboo: 联欢会
<maoboo> 关于linux的》
<happyaron> jyf1987: 当时我正在喘粗气，捧着礼品一路跑过去的。。。
<maoboo> 关于linux的？
<happyaron> maoboo: y
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你们几个也是，等一会儿就有坐了，那帮学生有人赶着回去上课。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我又没全程在 额 我 斗篷 立松 武老师 在门口观望了一阵 又观望了一阵 然后走了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 悲剧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 干嘛不进来呢。
<maoboo> 你们是哪里的？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你没给电话 和联系方式
<jyf1987> happyaron: 里面挤满人了 坐不下我们4个
<happyaron> jyf1987: 开始1小时之后就走了一些要赶课的学生。
<maoboo> jyf1987：你还在上学？
<FrankLv> 各位screen或byobu用，如何在screen中把一个大文件cat出来的内容拷贝出来
<jyf1987> maoboo: 恩 是阿 09年刚入社会大学
<maoboo> 额……那你们这是在哪开得联欢会？你们俩不是一个地方的吧
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不对 我们去晚了 你们都开起来了 反正人超级多 所以我感觉 ubuntu还是有前途的 至少能忽悠到这么多人 而且还有不少mm
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃。
<maoboo> 居然有MM……
<happyaron> maoboo: 比预想中的多。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 下回给手机号码吧
<jyf1987> 这样可以直接找人方便点
<happyaron> jyf1987: ok
<maoboo> 我先在大二，我们学校就三个知道ubuntu的，那两个今年还大四了
<jyf1987> maoboo: 那跟我一样阿 我也大2
<maoboo> 你们那里气氛好好啊
<happyaron> jyf1987: 下回估计是四五月份
<jyf1987> maoboo: 你在哪里上大学哈
<jyf1987> happyaron: 还在北京么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是我应该去不了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没
<maoboo> 我是河南……
<jyf1987>  happyaron上海？额
<happyaron> jyf1987: 二月会去一趟，九月以后就在了。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没，在东北。
<jyf1987> 在帝都就通知我吧 其他地方就算了 为了光盘买个机票划不来
<happyaron> jyf1987: 光盘不在我这儿。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 光盘都在帝都。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 去参加大会难道索取不到光盘
<jyf1987> 其实我想看中国版团队
<happyaron> jyf1987: freeflying
<maoboo> 额，话说我申请了好几回，一直没收到
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是我也没见到真人呢。
<happyaron> maoboo: 海关扣那种东西
<jyf1987> 能卖给我一张全球限量99套的光盘么 额
<maoboo> 额…原来如此
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不是吧 以前都有人收到 现在怎么查扣起来了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我觉得不如搞个系统安装志愿者网络 登记地址 有人想安装系统 就去申请 给他分派个志愿者去 这样也增加线下交流
<jyf1987> 然后给志愿者搞个u盘什么的 每次有更新直接更新u盘好了
<happyaron> maoboo: 如果离北京上海近，就来release party吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没人出钱啊。
<maoboo> 其实下载镜像也是一样的，但是我看到好像他们分发的光盘有说明，可以留做纪念
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这点钱都出不起
<maoboo> release party每次发布新版本就会有么？
<jyf1987> 光盘都发了一摞摞了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 话说，10.10的盘剩很多，你能到红旗给做做广告不？
<happyaron> maoboo: 差不多。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 做什么广告？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 发几张去啊。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 要不你给我点1010的光盘 我去负责给北京地区的发 只要地铁能到的地方 我都可以
<jyf1987> 我倒是喜欢给人装系统
<happyaron> 10.10的盘最少还有一两百张。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 为何要发去红旗？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 地铁费咋办？
<jyf1987> 去砸场么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃，开玩笑。砸场子，:)
<jyf1987> happyaron: 地铁才2块钱 我自己出 交朋友么
<maoboo> jyf1987：你给他们装ubuntu他们领情么》
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那6个月你能用多少张呢？
<jyf1987> maoboo: 当然是他们要求我去 我才去 我又不是自己上门
<jyf1987> happyaron: 一张
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我是说给你发的话。
<maoboo> jyf1987::-)
<jyf1987> 除非有更新 把10.10.2再邮寄过来就行了
<jyf1987> 我发给谁去？？
<jyf1987> 你不要指望我主动上街去发
<happyaron> jyf1987: 18:33 < jyf1987> happyaron: 要不你给我点1010的光盘 我去负责给北京地区的发  只要地铁能到的地方 我都可以
<jyf1987> 我只会做应对性的服务 不高推销
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 改为装
<happyaron> jyf1987: 有10.10的中文外壳的CD，还在运输中。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我的意思是 如果有人要光盘 不用去总部申请 我直接在北京就给他送过去
<happyaron> 嗯。
<jyf1987> 然后让他留个联系方式 拉进组织
<jyf1987> 因为有人帮忙安装 用户会安心许多
<happyaron> jyf1987: 等我有机会看看给你点。
<jyf1987> 有问题可以及时找到人心理上就不怕问题了
<maoboo> 其实我想在我学校发展社团，但是发现社团都是学院下属的组织，好没前途……
<jyf1987> happyaron: 可以 最近我周末都没事 周末可以给你们干活 反正我新公司是任务不多的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 嗯。
<happyaron> maoboo: :)
<maoboo> happyaron：你不是学生么？
<maoboo> happyaron：怎么还做ubuneu
<maoboo> happyaron：怎么还做ubuntu推广？
<jyf1987> 回去研究下 谷歌地图的api
<jyf1987> hello 蕊
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 為什麼你会有fedora这个mask?
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ ...俄～_～！我申請的。。。。ubuntu的你問 happyaron 哈皮龍兄
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 你果然 死是fedora的死人阿
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 如果ubuntu讓我申請，我也可以用ubuntu的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 你太死板了，都死Linux.無所謂，哪個申請容易就用哪個
<RavenChan> happyaron, 怎么申请呢，要什么特殊贡献么。。。
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 那给我申请个 lfs的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 我會就不會用fedora的，用lfs多微風啊
<CyrusYzGTt> s/微風/威風/
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 也不微风吧 就是装逼
<jyf1987> 我现在还没做blfs连声音都放不了 额
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 裝B != 裝逼 = 裝b <= 威風
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的就是装逼
 * RavenChan 有空也去做个lfs啥的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 好，你說對了，那又不關我事
<happyaron> RavenChan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 我什么时候错过了
 * RavenChan 完全没希望的说╮(╯_╰)╭
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 經常出錯
<zhang_> 大家好
<^k^> zhang_, 好  19:04 
<RavenChan> zhang_, 好= =
<CyrusYzGTt> 知道了，你是新來的哈
<zhang_> RavenChan:好==,?呵呵额
 * RavenChan 做贡献什么的，太麻烦了。。。
<NoIE> http://forums.internetfreedom.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=5e2fa2414de86d764f9589485b43137e&topic=4112.0
<NoIE> 如何在LINUX 中使用自由门
<NoIE> 字好多。。。
<tcpct> 由门 那个很容易
<Guest3422> firefox 用代理，反而却很慢，为啥
 * edison0354 终于考完试了
<RavenChan> edison0354, 我的绩点杯具了= =
<edison0354> RavenChan: 我一直很悲剧……
<edison0354> RavenChan: 北航成绩普遍偏低，而我又是那更低一点的……
<lainme> 北航的都这么晚啊，我一个同学也是，25号才能回家
<edison0354> lainme: 今天已经全考完了
<lainme> edison0354: 我们10号全部完了
<tcpct> 你晚了一个星期
<edison0354> lainme: 那你们是正常时间……
<edison0354> lainme: 我们的放假时间不是正常的
<tcpct> 不正常需要精神上桥正一下
<edison0354> tcpct: ……
<edison0354> tcpct: 北航不属于教育部，所以……
<tcpct> 可以去发泄一下
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃，北航自荐未通过的说
<lainme> edison0354: 去消灭工信部吧
<happyaron> edison0354: 这样我计划内的学校都是教育部的了。
<happyaron> lainme: 北航是工信部的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，为啥没通过？
<edison0354> lainme: 是工信部
<happyaron> edison0354: 自荐
<edison0354> happyaron: 那你就人大了？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 喵，您还会去北航= =？
<tcpct> 你过了NOIP？
<happyaron> edison0354: 不一定，也可能北大/北邮
<lainme> happyaron: 恩，旧国防科工委那几所学校
<happyaron> edison0354: 不过北大几率很小啊。。。
<happyaron> tcpct: 我有ip。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 北邮就在我们斜对门
<edison0354> happyaron: 北邮跟北影隔壁啊！
<tcpct> 我在公安大学
<tcpct> 公安部……
<edison0354> tcpct: 这个狠！
<happyaron> edison0354: 啊？
<youthful>  Please use utf-8 charset ???
<edison0354> happyaron: 北影跟我们斜对角，然后北邮再远一点
<edison0354> happyaron: 上次吃饭的时候走路经过的地方就离北邮不远了
<jyf1987> tcpct: 额 你是ofan的传说中的同事？
<tcpct> 我在西站他在郊区 我是待岗他是在职
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦。
<edison0354> tcpct: 北京西站？
<tcpct> 嗯
<jyf1987> tcpct: 你在西站做啥？
<freeflying> 18:31 < jyf1987> happyaron: 我觉得不如搞个系统安装志愿者网络 登记地址 有人想安装系统 就去申请 给他分派个志愿者去 这样也增加线下交流  <-- good idea
<tcpct> 住在附近，没了……
<edison0354> tcpct: 24号去西站！
<tcpct> 我愿意去当志愿者
<edison0354> freeflying: ……
 * edison0354 kk机器人掉线了？？？？？
<jyf1987> freeflying: 我都说过好多次了 你们一直都不做 真是
<jyf1987> tcpct: 你莫不是自谋出路 做黄牛吧
<krfantasy> 在emacs里如何自动换行
<tcpct> 没有试过做黄牛
<jyf1987> 可以试试 自谋出路 不给政府添麻烦
<WiiW> GFW 每周五升级
<krfantasy> 没人知道emacs中如何实现自动换行吗？auto-fill有等于没有。。。
<jyf1987> WiiW: 你咋知道
<WiiW> jyf1987: 第七感
<jyf1987> WiiW: 原来你是女人
<WiiW> jyf1987: 女人才有第七感?
<tcpct> 男人还有第八感
<CyrusYzGTt> 人妖有第九感，妖人有第十感
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 人妖他妈呢？
<WiiW> 都在乱谈情
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那就 10.1 感
<jyf1987> WiiW: 不是 女人有第六感 所以你可以发展出第7感 像我有jj的 只能先发展第6感了
<WiiW> jyf1987: 当然是先有第六,才有第七
<WiiW> jyf1987: 你懂什么
<GPLfeng> 问我的吗
<jyf1987> WiiW: 所以嘛 你先天就有第6感 你是女人
<GPLfeng> 寒
<GPLfeng> 汗
<GPLfeng> 我是男人
<jyf1987> 居然抢我台词
<WiiW> jyf1987: 只有女人有第六感?
<GPLfeng> 人好多呀
<GPLfeng> 第一次用irc
<WiiW> s irc | GPLfen
<^k^> 230: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<GPLfeng> 谢谢
<jyf1987> 你懂什么
<GPLfeng> 我是新手
<jyf1987> 终于把台词抢回来了
<GPLfeng> 呵呵
<WiiW> jyf1987: 就知道抢台词
<CyrusYzGTt> GPLfeng§ 歡迎，希望妳是MM,而且是PLMM
<WiiW> 　真实的第六感其实是常人的感官天生功能。每个人都与生俱来具有第六感！
<WiiW> 　　所谓的第六感，就是人类除了听觉.视觉.嗅觉.触觉.味觉，的第六感“心觉”。
<GPLfeng> 我是男人
<wufei> 弄点专业的
<jyf1987> 终于有arm本卖了
<GPLfeng> 看样子这里有好多狼
<WiiW> GPLfeng: 就他和我,2只
<mengfei> jyf1987: 什么型号啊，给我链接去看看
<GPLfeng> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 上士無爭，下士好爭。上德不德，下德執德。執著之者，不明道德。  眾生所以不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<jyf1987> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8480560073&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=      mengfei
<mengfei> 谢了，去看看
<WiiW> GPLfeng: 色狼最高境界,表面是和尚,内心也是和尚.
<edison0354> WiiW: 牛！
<WiiW> edison0354: 呵呵
<GPLfeng> 色狼的最高境界就是美学家
<WiiW> GPLfeng: 何解
<CyrusYzGTt> 色狼最高境界是沒有境界
<cfy> ..
<WiiW> 无界 和自由门,才是色狼最高境界
<cfy> 《生活大爆炸 第四季》(The Big Bang Theory Season 4)[更新第13集]
<jyf1987> mengfei: 这个要是价格掉到1k6左右 真是爽翻了
<GPLfeng> 窈跳淑女里说的
<yilian> 昨天谁问如何在一个shell终端打开多个终端窗口的。有法子了
<WiiW> jyf1987: 16G 硬盘太小, 屏幕至少12寸, 男人嘛, 只要不超过1.5KG 就可以了
<CyrusYzGTt> ctrl+shift+T
<WiiW> yilian: screen
<cfy> screen
<yilian> 那个一个终端多标签的模样是不是要像苹果的那样？
<jyf1987> WiiW: 续航 arm的续航强大
<yilian> 知道，但有个ubuntu插件Terminator
<jyf1987> tmux
<krfantasy> yilian: 干吗要像苹果。。。
<WiiW> jyf1987: 我都是带来带去,用的时候插电的.
<yilian> ctrl+shift+T就是苹果的那个样子
<krfantasy> yilian: 还是screen好
<WiiW> yilian: 带标签的screen 就是 byobu
<WiiW> byobu 绝对要体验一下, 高手都用 screen
<jyf1987> WiiW: 这个也轻巧哈
<yilian> screen又是一堆键盘操作，忽略~~
<WiiW> jyf1987: 我还是喜欢山寨的上网本, 320G硬盘, ATOM双线程, 2G内存, X4500集显 , 1700左右
<ilinux> 请问登录自己的空间的ssh，老是返回说权限被否定，请再次尝试，这是为什么呢？已经换了很多端口了
<ilinux> 谢谢
<yilian> 怎么把http://www.w3school.com.cn/tags/index.asp相关的网页正常克隆下来，要链接有效。
<krfantasy> ilinux: ssh 公钥没问题吧
<ilinux> krfantasy, 没有问我公钥的问题啊
<ilinux> 怎么整呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> yilian§ wget -N -c -P url
<krfantasy> ilinux: google ssh-keygen
<ilinux> krfantasy, thank you very much
<jyf1987> WiiW: 我也喜欢山寨本阿 可是我想要 sony vaio那种键盘的 这种的山寨版本贵好多
<Ubberlisk> 山寨货好多东西还不错的
<mengfei> 山寨有些就不错，同意……
<CyrusYzGTt> 也很吸費
<happyaron> squeeze还有15个RC bug，修完就要来了。
<holmescn> 大家有没有用过10.10的netbook版啊？我用的时候，每当需要授权的时候，我输入了密码，但那个授权框并不消失，只是没有了密码输入框。但点X关闭以后，却授权成功了。这是什么情况？
<WiiW> emacs help
<WiiW> 如何找到 display-faces 的文档
<WiiW> 找到了
<sila> huhu
<sila> anybodt
<sila> ^k^
<sila> ^k^, hellp
<sila> ^k^, hello
<^k^> sila, 好  21:10 
<sila> ^k^, 你好阿
<sila> ^k^, 人呢
<sila> ^k^, 今天是几号啊
<sila> ^k^, 怎么不说话拉
<Ubberlisk> 那个^k^是机器人
<sila> ^k^, nice to meet you
<sila> Ubberlisk 我知道  逗它玩呢
<sila> Ubberlisk :-)
<Ubberlisk> :)
<freedmit> ^k^:hi
<^k^> freedmit, 好  21:20 
<freedmit> ^k^:are you robot?
<happyaron> 拜见0354
<happyaron> 拜见胡须
<happyaron> 拜见主席
<happyaron> 拜见kk
<happyaron> 拜见袜子
<WiiW> happyaron: 为什么拜这么多人啊,大过年的
<WiiW> happyaron: 红包[8000元] 给你
<happyaron> WiiW: 无聊了，出来聊天。
<happyaron> WiiW: 呃
<Kandu> happyaron: 無聊就開講 ppa 打包 :)
<Ubberlisk> 什么命令式对特定人说话，而不是开一个聊天窗口？
<happyaron> Kandu: 呃
 * Kandu 念念不忘
<happyaron> Kandu: 我准备准备找个时间讲吧。
<edison0354> happyaron: 无聊复习数学去
<happyaron> edison0354: 复习无聊了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 看动画片去
<edison0354> happyaron: 电影也行
<WiiW> s irc | Ubberlis
<happyaron> edison0354: 没啥可看的。
<^k^> 230: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<iTron4> Android 上用 glRotatef(0,0,0,0) 后，东西就不见了... 晕...
<edison0354> happyaron: 我这里一堆
<gDD|tmp> 长冻疮了。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 问题是传不过来。
<happyaron> gDD|tmp: 悲剧。
<edison0354> happyaron: 自己下啊:-D
<gDD|tmp> happyaron: 我在北方的时候就没事，放假回南方就。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/133711
<CyrusYzGTt> 用斌爺的腳本貼上的
<WiiW> gDD|tmp: 多运动,每星期喝点酒
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯。。。
<gDD|tmp> WiiW: 喝酒有根据吗？
<gDD|tmp> WiiW: 运动倒是没坏处
<WiiW> gDD|tmp: 酒活血
<gDD|tmp> WiiW: 那明天就开始喝，还有运动
<happyaron> gDD|tmp: 少喝，喝点就成，别练成酒鬼
<_myke> gDD|tmp: 学生？
 * gDD|tmp 看到一个说法：在想起床的时间前12－16小时不要吃东西，就能按时起床了，我试了非常有效
<CyrusYzGTt> gDD|tmp§ 用蛇泡的也很好，加上牛鞭，羊鞭，虎鞭
<gDD|tmp> _myke: 是
<edison0354> gDD|tmp: 是有效的
<edison0354> gDD|tmp: 喝水应该也有效
<WiiW> gDD|tmp: 他是专业喝酒的,你只要喝点啤酒就够了
<gDD|tmp> edison0354: 尿钟法，对我无效。。。
<edison0354> gDD|tmp: 竟然有这个名词。。。
<gDD|tmp> WiiW: happyaron 同学聚会从不多喝的
<gDD|tmp> edison0354: 是啊，很搞笑，笑死了
<_myke> gDD|tmp: 不要喝
<WiiW> gDD|tmp: 我出去也不喝的
 * edison0354 QQ for Mac Beta2 Build 676发布
 * edison0354 蛋疼死了
<happyaron> 在家喝就成了，出门最好别喝。
<gDD|tmp> WiiW: edison0354 同学们会来劝酒，不鸟他们只管吃就行了
 * edison0354 gmail挂了？
<WiiW> gDD|tmp: 喝奶或可乐
<edison0354> Bad Request    Error 400
<gDD|tmp> WiiW: 可乐也不怎么好，吃完磨磨牙有种粗糙的感觉
<gDD|tmp> 喝完
<WiiW> gDD|tmp: 是的,喝的时候不要碰到牙
 * gDD|tmp 以后出去也不喝酒了
<WiiW> 不能多喝
<happyaron> edison0354: 没
<happyaron> edison0354: 我这里没事。
<CyrusYzGTt> 今时之人不然也,以酒为浆,以妄
<CyrusYzGTt> 为常,醉以入房,以欲竭其精,以耗散其真,
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知持满,不时御神,务快其心,逆于生乐,
<CyrusYzGTt> 起居无节,故半百而衰也。
<edison0354> happyaron: 刚才我还没事的，忽然就挂了
<WiiW> 果汁也不能多喝,有防腐济,影响人体循环系统
<gDD|tmp> 水里还有漂白粉，什么都没法喝了
<CyrusYzGTt> 是以嗜欲不能劳其目,淫邪不能惑
<CyrusYzGTt> 其心,愚智贤不肖不惧于物,故合于道。
<gDD|tmp> 听说金属灌装的饮料会好些，防腐剂加得少
<Josh1990> -_-#
<Josh1990> 你们在讨论什么？
<WiiW> 加多加少,都是打工者操作的,不会很正规的.
<edison0354> Josh1990: 不知道，貌似应该是在扯蛋
<WiiW> gDD|tmp: 也不是打工者,就像富士康,只要完成工作就好.
<WiiW> ..
<edison0354> GPLfeng: 你的ID是GPL的？
<GPLfeng> 什麼意思
<CyrusYzGTt> 苍天之气清净,则志意治,顺之则阳气固,
<CyrusYzGTt> 虽有贼邪,弗能害也,此因时之序。
<iTron4> GPLfeng: 可以随意...
<GPLfeng> 恩
<gDD|tmp> s/灌/罐/g
<CyrusYzGTt> 风客淫气,精乃亡,邪伤肝也。
<GPLfeng1> GPLfeng:-D
<gDD|tmp> 对的，我想起来去年是有体会得，运动得多的话绝对不会长冻疮
<gDD|tmp> s/得/的/
<WiiW> gDD|tmp: 也不是打工者,就像富士康,只要完成工作就好.
<WiiW> gDD|tmp: 21:50之前要进被窝, 大寒节气
<gDD|tmp> WiiW: 到富士康装iPhone也不是那么容易啊
<WiiW> gDD|tmp: 用社会工程学,哪不能进啊?
<gDD|tmp> WiiW: 这么早啊-_-||
<gDD|tmp> 还有三分钟，洗脚水还没煮呢
<edison0354> happyaron: 刚刚gmail是cookie的问题
<WiiW> 我睡觉了.
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<gDD|tmp> 向大家推荐Spotify，听歌的，不过现在直接注册的帐号一个月只能听20小时，我以前的帐号可以无限听，有广告
<iTron4> w
<Josh1990> 囧
<sunrain> 菜鸟路过
<iTron4> 打
<sunrain> 今天才刚装了UBUNTU
<iTron4> 哦。
<_myke> Ubuntu?
<iTron4> 好吃么
<sunrain> -.-||
<Josh1990> 我用手机的，看你们说话
<CyrusYzGTt> 量子表示很糾結
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:13:31)
<iTron4> 我用闹种看你们说话。
<sunrain> 我刚才进的那个频道全都是讲英文吓死我
<Josh1990> →_→
<_myke> Ubuntu复杂
<iTron4> 多少赫兹？
<iTron4> 刚刚那个频道。
<Josh1990> 晕
<Josh1990> 你们的联想让俺很无语
<Josh1990> 说点什么吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果進行有效的穿越行爲
<Josh1990> 有人要喝点咖啡了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 把表的指针拨一拨
<CyrusYzGTt> 是ICAC的嗎？聽說很好喝
 * _myke Ubuntu复杂
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 從不用表
<Josh1990> ╰_╯
<jmagicking> 为什么我的empathy连不上qq
<CyrusYzGTt> 因爲。。所以。。問 happyaron
<jmagicking> 没在呀？
 * ofan 推荐个vim的网站 http://vimcasts.org
<Josh1990> 是不是要改一下
 * CyrusYzGTt 量子糾纏=量子表示很糾結，
<Josh1990> QQ2008
<CyrusYzGTt> Josh1990§ XD
<Josh1990> 登完了QQ立马被封
<Josh1990> -_-///
<jmagicking> 改过了，现在一直处于connecting状态
<Josh1990> 用WebQQ吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Josh1990§ 還要去QQ安全中心，把那個只用最新版QQ的勾去掉
<jmagicking> Emathy的界面很好呀
<Josh1990> 是么，改天试试
<Josh1990> 安全中心还要改啊，真晕
<jmagicking> 怎么试呀，之前可以用但是现在不能用，很郁闷
<CyrusYzGTt> Josh1990§ 等GNOMEQQ吧
<jmagicking> gnome qq吗？
<Josh1990> ……
<jmagicking> gnome qq吗？是什么东西呀
<Josh1990> 新项目？
<Freebuilder> 今天重装系统，把我辛辛苦苦写的不知积攒了多久的一堆 vim 配置及脚本给误删了！
<CyrusYzGTt> vimer表示深切的同情，
<Josh1990> 晕
<jmagicking> vim都看不懂呀
<Josh1990> -_-!
<CyrusYzGTt> 並對 Freebuilder 進行深刻的教育
<Freebuilder> 一切皆因放在主目录而又忘了归档！
<chgtg>  /home单独一个分区是多么好的习惯呀！
<CyrusYzGTt>  /root单独一个分区也是多么好的习惯呀！
<Freebuilder> 我是单独分的，但我习惯对新系统重建主目录
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 这是个坏习惯
<chgtg> 重建个user name就可以了
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉！pool Freebuilder
<Josh1990> 你们多系统环境？
<Freebuilder> 主目录太乱，归档重要文件时，落下了 .vimide
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 博士，我想讓妳展示一下量子永生的方法，讓我學習學習
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<cfy_ipod> 折腾
<cfy_ipod> 我真是太空了........
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 放心，我會在這個世界，對你表示深切的懷念
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 不急不急
<Freebuilder> 一般我没归档的东西都放 ~/work ，那绝不会忘记，看来以后得只用 ~/work 了
<chgtg> 为啥喜欢重新装系统？
<chgtg> 直接升级不行吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 滾動更新
<chgtg> 哦
<chgtg> 让更新来得更猛烈些吧~~
<CyrusYzGTt> 直面那慘白的代價
<happyaron> Freebuilder: ...
<Freebuilder> 重装完系统了，一些莫名其妙的问题自动解决了
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 你就把home都不动就好
<_myke> Freebuilder: 什么问题
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 出了问题就清理自己的配置文件。
<Freebuilder> handing, 一些毫无道理的问题，似乎我被人 hacks 了
<chgtg> 前些天，水母上也有人说被hack了
<chgtg> 据说passwd文件被改写了
<CyrusYzGTt> 那是合法的hack ，是爲ubuntu入華作準備
<Freebuilder> 我的莫名其妙，搞不清楚，我还特地检查了坏道，但没发现任何问题
<chgtg> HOHO
<_myke> Freebuilder: 什么错误
<Freebuilder> _myke, 很多，有些都快忘了，拖了三个多月了
<Freebuilder> _myke, 比如 kvm 不能 -smp 2
<_myke> Freebuilder: 不懂，哈哈，kvm不是那个内核支持的虚拟机
<Freebuilder> _myke, 还有这个 IRC 时常，不显示消息，而是过一分多钟才刷新
<Freebuilder> _myke, 根本谈不上实时聊天
<iTron4> 发现 Android GLES 里 glRotate 中的 X,Y,Z 如果都是 0.f，会出错...
<iTron4> 奇闻...
<naruto01>  /topic
<FrankLv> 有用irssi的么？ irssi可以自动连入服务器和频道，但是我想某个频道自动执行些命令 不知道要怎么设
<FrankLv> 要整~/.irssi/scripts/么
<ofan> 有没有比vnc快的远程桌面
<ofan> ？
<Relaed> FrankLv: 自己去下载
<happyaron> Freebuilder: autosendcmd
<Relaed> FrankLv: 还要perl支持
<happyaron> ofan: 据说有，但是我没记住是啥。
<happyaron> ofan: vnc已经非常快了，比x forwarding快无数倍。
<ofan> 真的假的 我内网用的 感觉延迟好大
<FrankLv> ofan: nx 也不错
<happyaron> ofan: 比qq的远程控制效果好。
<ofan> FrankLv: nx是啥？
<FrankLv> Relaed: irssi是有不少脚本，
<happyaron> ofan: 带宽占用上adsl就能承受。
<ofan> happyaron: 不过跟ms的远程桌面比 貌似有点慢
<FrankLv> ofan: http://www.nomachine.com/ 值得一试
<ofan> FrankLv: thx！
<happyaron> ofan: 没用过那个
<FrankLv> Relaed: 我的功能有现成的还是？
<Relaed> FrankLv: 貌似是有现成的，default folder里面有什么就是什么
<ofan> 现在用的手机vnc连电脑 哈 太方便了
<Relaed> 你是什么手机啊。。
<Relaed> iPhone?
<FrankLv> 我手机putty连电脑
<ofan> e
<ofan> Relaed: yeah
<Relaed> putty...诺基亚》。
<FrankLv> Relaed: you got it
<FrankLv> Relaed: 你刚才说什么脚本可以在频道里运行命令？
<Relaed> FrankLv: 这个不是我说的
<Relaed> FrankLv: 这是神马?
<FrankLv>  Relaed: FrankLv: 自己去下载
<FrankLv> Relaed: FrankLv: 还要perl支持
<Relaed> 频道里面哪个客户端都可以运行命令的
<Relaed> 脚本是irssi自己的
<MarginWang> FrankLv 是手机用 ssh 连上计算机再跑 irssi 来上 irc？
<MarginWang> 何必嘛
<MarginWang> 塞班也有不少 irc 软件的
<MarginWang> ofan: 警察叔叔好！
<MarginWang> RavenChan: 道长跑了
<MarginWang> RavenChan: 上回道长是说没劈腿劈死你是个奇迹？
<MarginWang> iGoogle: 阿姨居然还在
<ofan> MarginWang: 你是谁的马甲？
<MarginWang> 警察不准对纳税人凶啊
<FrankLv> MarginWang: 不是 我用putty管理机器。 IRC用另外个，还支持utf8的
<MarginWang> 哦
<MarginWang> 你用的 irc 叫啥？
<FrankLv> MarginWang: mIRGGI
<MarginWang> 唔
<ofan> MarginWang: 乖。。。 你是谁的马甲？！
<MarginWang> 撤
<MarginWang> 晚安
<Relaed> 靠...真的被吓跑了
<ofan> 妹！
<FrankLv> 唉 Perl脚本不会写，例子都看不懂
<Pwnna> 有人在吗？
<Pwnna> 我现在有4gb内存。如果没有64bit只能用到2.43GB
<Pwnna> 我是应该装64bit ubuntu还是32bit
<ofan> 装64bit的
<Pwnna> 不是说没有flash吗？
<Pwnna> 另外切换显卡的问题解决了吗？
<ofan> 可以兼容32bit的吧
<chawxj> 测试一下
<^k^> chawxj, ....  01:33 
<chawxj> 怎么？
<chawxj> 前几天看新闻，貌似后面ubuntu在os架构上会有大动作啊
<^k^>  06:00
<knownbad> 使用linux-generic-pae可以用4G。
<knownbad> x86_64上也有64bit flashplayer。
<knownbad> 所以两个都好用。
<Kandu> Pwnna: adobe flash 有 64 的哎，我在用的
<gebjgd> Kandu, 早就有了
<gebjgd> Kandu, 有了很久了
<Kandu> gebjgd: 知道，只是 Pwnna 不知道 :)
<Kandu> gebjgd: 你怎麼還不睡？
<gebjgd> 还有时间
<gebjgd> Kandu, 还没制服那个3G上网卡
<knownbad> 孙了些
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-22
<lixinfish> 早上好~
<yilian> ied2k。com是不是废了？
<yilian> amule如何保护不被吸血
<lainme> yilian: amule-dlp
<iIlL10oO> DVD COPY 软件叫什么? 最好是考成 ISO 格式的
<roylez_> iIlL10oO: dd
<iIlL10oO> roylez_: dd成 iso 文件吗? 参数怎么写
<roylez_> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom_image.iso". 4. Or type "mkisofs -o /tmp/cd.iso /tmp/directory/
<roylez_> google出来的，我哪里能够都记得
<iIlL10oO> roylez_: 哦,多谢
<yilian> ubuntu 默认安装的那个DVD刻录软件可以保存成iso的，也可以制作iso文件
<yilian> 图形界面~~~我喜欢
<kilior> 什么嘛，直接cp就可以了。这么简单的东西，还要用dd
<lixinfish> 有人用过clioftion吗？
<lixinfish> 编译的时候碰到问题了
<lixinfish> 进入cliofetion里面cmake的时候提示找不到ofetion包
<lixinfish> 怎么把编译好的包链接过去？
<NoIE> http://aio.zol.com.cn/214/2143653.html
<NoIE> 为什么是红旗？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux操作系统介绍_独特“烽火红”设计 惠普Omni305评测_中关村在线
<Kandu> NoIE: redflag 不錯 :)
<Relaed> Hello
<^k^> Relaed, 好  12:03 
<Use-Firefox> ls
<jervis> ls: command not found
<Use-Firefox> ls
<jervis> ls: the fucking command not found
<Use-Firefox> ls
<ninja_> 有fedora 14 ati驱动安装成功的吗？
<_myke> ninja_: ati-radeon?
<ninja_> _myke,嗯
<_myke> ninja_: 你是说X的驱动还是内核驱动
<ninja_> 应该是x驱动吧！！！
<ninja_> 显卡驱动
<_myke> ninja_: 装开源驱动? 显卡有2方面，一个是内核驱动，就是内核选项，要把radeon的DRM编译好，另外就是X的，X的装开源驱动
<ninja_> 那就是内核驱动
<_myke> ninja_: 从www.kernel.org下载新内核，然后编译内核。
<ninja_> 在论坛上发现有fedora 9 装ati驱动成功的，14确不行
<_myke> ninja_: 和什么版本的操作系统无关的
<ninja_> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.35.6-45.fc14.i686; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<ninja_> 报了这错
<ninja_> 我去看看那网站，_myke谢谢了
<_myke> ninja_: 看来你下载的是闭源驱动，用开源的
<spirit> AIT官网上下载的驱动不行吗?
<_myke> spirit: 不推荐
<spirit> _myke, 那么开源驱动在哪下?
<_myke> spirit: git
<_myke> spirit: "git://anongit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati"
<_myke> spirit: 用git clone下载，以后用git pull origin更新
<ninja_> _myke,刚装好系统那显卡驱动不是开源？
<_myke> ninja_: 是开源的，但是不是新的，老的会有点问题，我这里就是
<_myke> ninja_: 我这里会导致花屏什么的，支持不太好
<_myke> ninja_: 最好还要编译一下内核，把radeon的DRM编译进模块即可
<spirit> _myke, 你能说下具体的方法吗?我没接触过
<_myke> spirit: 我是用arch的比较自动
<_myke> spirit: git clone那个网址，然后参照wiki去./configue下参数，然后make && make install
<_myke> spirit: 要看发行版可以打包二进制包
<ninja_> _myke,你有没有博客什么的
<iIlL10oO> 有些 DVD 用TOTEM 放不出,怎么办
<iIlL10oO> 搞定了,用 vlc
<_myke> ninja_: No
<Inode> 哪位帮忙下载个dropbox,gmail给我
<Inode> 要代理，
<_myke> iIlL10oO: vlc? mplayer?
<Inode> that printf:"in order to use dropbox,you must download the proprietary deamon"
<Inode> 哪位帮忙下载个dropbox,gmail给我
<Inode> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<iIlL10oO> mkisofs -dvd-video -o myfilm.iso /media/cdrom0/
<INTJ> 听说11.04出来了，有没谁试玩下
<_myke> flv是什么格式
<iIlL10oO> _myke: flash video
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> 有人么?
<^k^> hceasy, ....  14:08 
<hceasy> 有人么?
<^k^> hceasy, ....  14:09 
<hceasy> 呵呵  机器人真捣蛋
<hceasy> 要是能再智能点陪我聊天就好了
<hceasy> 没有跨时区的闲人么?
<happyaron> flamewar是啥？
<hceasy> 想问下op
<hceasy> irc 里有闲扯的频道没?
<Fivesheep> 这里基本就是闲扯
 * FrankLv Yes,irssi+bitlbee MSN,gtalk 工作不错
<hceasy> 刚才喊了半天没人说话
<Fivesheep> 你可以提个技术问题, 然后有技术地把之闲扯开
<Fivesheep> hceasy, 你需要的是耐心
<hceasy> 嗯嗯
<hceasy> 学习水区的方式?
<hceasy> 水掉irc
<hceasy> 水掉irc
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!
<ninja_> up!!! up !!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iamfbi> 你干嘛
<tcpct> 作甚？
<tcpct> 杀了你
<tcpct> 踢了你
<tcpct> 刮了你
<tcpct> 撕了你
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tcpct> 杀鸟人
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tcpct> 撕了这厮
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tcpct> 哥哥撕了他
<tcpct> 呀呼
<tcpct> 乎哈嘿
<tcpct> 我用过  不会 再见
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FrankLv> launchpad 是不是就是PPA
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_myke> happyaron: 管一下
<_myke> roylez_: 管一下
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hceasy> 好吧  谁用过wordpress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_myke> happyaron: 总算安静了
<happyaron> :)
<hceasy> 悲剧了
<hceasy> 不过总算有人理我了
<tcpct> 还是能管的住你的
<hceasy> 嗯嗯
<FrankLv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/bitlbee-libpurple  这种软件我该如何加到apt-get里来着？
<hceasy> 昨天没事google了一下我的名字
<hceasy> 竟然直接搜到我在irc里面的犯罪记录...
<tcpct> 最好还是搜不到 这下知道错了吧
<_myke> FrankLv: ppa:bitlbee-libpurple
<hceasy> irc难道只有技术频道?
<Fivesheep> 可怜的娃
<tcpct> 还有耍流氓频道 都是外语的
<hceasy> 哦?
<Fivesheep> ##english 是聊天频道
<hceasy> 去过
<hceasy> 怎么把一个自己的频道注册下?
<iIlL10oO> hceasy: #ppmm #ubuntu-cn-ot 是闲聊频道
<hceasy> 就我一个人
<FrankLv> _myke: 怎么操作，我查了下 要找出apt源地址，加key什么的 但是我找不到那个页面
<happyaron> FrankLv: 那个是lucid-backports，用新立得打开backports源。
<happyaron> FrankLv: 安装完之后记得关掉。
<jervis> 为什么apt-get update地时候有地显示“ignore",有地是hit
<FrankLv> 我需要激活PPA么
<_myke> FrankLv: 问happyaron
<FrankLv> _myke: 我先尝试下
<happyaron> jervis: 文件没有改变，不需要重新下载时，就ignore
<FrankLv> 找到那个界面了，apt源 key啥的。 我的在System Apps下
<jervis> 比如http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org
<jervis> 下面的文件我看到有更新地了
<jervis> 似乎是它地dists目录里索引没更新，你说得又道理，谢谢
<FrankLv> _myke: 开始装了 cool
<jackey> 升级内核麻烦不
<Fivesheep> 不麻烦
<Fivesheep> 新立得直接升级
<_myke> 不麻烦，只要从www.kernel.org下载编译内核即可
<jervis> 编译内核不麻烦，你又骗人
<_myke> jervis: 默认内核去折腾各种特殊驱动才麻烦呢
<jervis> 不去折腾那些编译内核派神马用
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<_myke> jervis: 我说用默认内核去折腾那写
<_myke> jervis: s/那写/那些/
<jervis> 我一直用默认内核
 * Kandu 萬惡的 rm, 一天的工作成果全沒了
<jervis> 如果想找回一个文本文件或许还有救
<_myke> jervis: 而且我的默认内核连acpi-cpufreq都没
<_myke> jervis: 机器就是加热器
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的編譯內核步驟:cd ~/rpmbuild/BUILD/ && git kernel && cd linux-.... && ln -sf /boot/config-"uname -r" .config && make rpm && yum localinstall kernel.rpm
<happyaron> Kandu: 恭喜。。
<jervis> 关键看执行。因为往往是中央政策“很好”，而到了地方对策“好狠”！
<jervis> 看到句评论说得真有意思
<NoIE> http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/22/0534250
<NoIE> 《永远的毁灭公爵》五月三日上市
<onshoestring> 今天还是没有讲座
<Rothsdad> 有用git
<Rothsdad> 的吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> 有，只要是更新套件
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有做自己開發用
<Lavande> NND，在godaddy买域名，搜了个优惠码，输进去价格涨了几块钱……
<Lavande> 怎么办。。。
<songzero> .....厉害
<Rothsdad> 问个问题,我在gitorious上创建一个项目后,如何删除呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> .....找 happyaron 問問她有沒有
<CyrusYzGTt> Rothsdad§ 嗯，你把本地的刪除git rm，然後建個test，再按照程序git上去，或者讓那個網站的管理員解決
<ofan> Rothsdad: edit project->delete project
<CyrusYzGTt> Rothsdad§ 不要學ee把密碼也上傳了。。:-)
<Rothsdad> ofan: 没有delete project
<ofan> Rothsdad: http://gitorious.org/<your project name>/edit
<ofan> Rothsdad: 右边
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 明文密码？
<Rothsdad> ofan: 只有Edit the slug选项
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯嗯
<songzero> 问下，ubuntu自带的gwibber是不是就没用了？感觉预设的站点似乎都是国外的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt:
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 牛拜
<ofan> 话说我也不小心传过，不过立马删了
<ofan> Rothsdad: slug?
<Rothsdad> ofan: en
<Rothsdad> ofan: 我截个图
<ofan> Rothsdad: 那你没权限..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 貌似git 有個命令可以恢復上上次的版本的。。。ee
<songzero> 各位有用gwibber的没？
<Rothsdad> ofan: 不会吧,那个项目是我自己建的啊
<ofan> Rothsdad: 你是owner么？
<ofan> Rothsdad: 如果是也删不了，就联系gitorious的管理员吧
<Rothsdad> ofan: 是owner
<Rothsdad> ofan: http://imagebin.org/133826
<Rothsdad> ofan: 我的截图
<youthful> 有没有人知道 awstats
<ofan> Rothsdad: 项目地址？
<youthful> 有没有人用过 awastas
<Rothsdad> http://gitorious.org/something
<ofan> Rothsdad: 这项目有clone阿
<ofan> Rothsdad: 应该需要吧 clone也都删掉吧
<Rothsdad> ofan: 恩,我试试
<M-sprite> songzero: 你可以链接上？我从来没有链接上过
<M-sprite> 有人用过ubuntu新出的那个界面uilty吗
<CyrusYzGTt> GNOME用戶圍觀
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 想问一下是不是bug比较多，不多就试试
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 你试过gnome3了吗，出来了
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 不清楚，沒用過
<M-sprite> alpha的
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 。。。快了4月份就有了gnome3
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 那是过就果断用3，看了界面，好很多了
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 嗯，等等吧，
<M-sprite> 有中文频道的C
<M-sprite> 有C语言的中文IRC频道吗
<ofan> 有
<M-sprite> ofan: 哪个？
<ofan> M-sprite: 就这个
 * RavenChan 谁知道文件权限里的S和T是什麼意思？
<M-sprite> 额
<M-sprite> 好吧
<ofan> RavenChan: setuid stick?
<RavenChan> ofan, stick是做什么用的 = =
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只會用755 644 000
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者用selinux指定
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 只能添加不能删除
<ofan> RavenChan:
<RavenChan> ofan, 我看过man了= =
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..???什麼，哪件事？
<RavenChan> 是这么说的"The directory containing pathname has the sticky bit (S_ISVTX) set and the process's effective UID is neither the UID of the
<RavenChan>               file to be deleted nor that of the directory containing it, and the process is not privileged"的话就不能删除
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 说错了
<ofan> RavenChan: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 一邊去，找找ee有沒有其他密碼留下
<FrankLv> RavenChan: /tmp 就是有stick的，自己建的文件只能自己删
<RavenChan> FrankLv, 那T和t的区别是什么？
 * RavenChan 我先重启下
<eth2net> RavenChan, 是否有执行权限，有就是t，么有就是T
<CyrusYzGTt> > `gcc -c   -g -fkeep-inline-functions -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings -Wold-style-definition -Wc++-compat -fno-common  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.
<RavenChan> FrankLv, ~
<FrankLv> RavenChan: eth2net说的对的
<FrankLv> 17:30  <     eth2net> | RavenChan, 是否有执行权限，有就是t，么有就是T
<RavenChan> FrankLv, 刚重启了，没看到
<RavenChan> FrankLv, 这样,thx= =
 * RavenChan 杯具啊新的nvidia驱动还是不能用
 * CyrusYzGTt 正在編譯LibReOffice
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 自己写驱动
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, how?
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 把硬件的可用指令全部列出,然后自己实现
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 怎么列。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lspci -vvv
<ofan> 有没有用arch 但是u盘写入很慢的
<ofan> 有没有用arch 而且u盘写入很慢的
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 从芯片生产厂家要一份硬件程序接口
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, nvidia不肯给的= =
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 黑掉他们内部的服务器
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, = =
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 不黑,就拿到接口就行
<RavenChan> ofan, 缓冲没开？你的挂载选项是啥？
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 那可是商业机密= =
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 不会,那为什么有开源驱动
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 开源驱动是反向工程的
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 哦,那简单,我们也反向一下
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 您反向吧= =
<ofan> RavenChan: 跟挂载选项有关么.. pmount挂载的
<RavenChan> ofan, 有的= =
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 我也没时间,等我有空,我编个机器人那他去反向
<ofan> RavenChan: 写入不超过1M/s
<ofan> RavenChan: 1M/s左右吧‘
<RavenChan> ofan, 估计是因为你开了sync,dsync这两个选项
<RavenChan> ofan, 你是不是抄了wiki里的代码？
<ofan> RavenChan: == 你一说我想起 可能是开sync了
<ofan> RavenChan: 确实 开sync了
<RavenChan> ofan, XD
<ofan> RavenChan: 这玩意影响这么大？
<RavenChan> ofan, 去掉这玩意你要拔U盘就得先 umount
<ofan> RavenChan: 奥 要是直接拔呢
<RavenChan> ofan, 加上你就要忍受1M/s的写速度
<RavenChan> ofan, 那就挂了
<ofan> RavenChan: 不至于吧
<RavenChan> ofan, 丢失数据呗
<ofan> RavenChan: 以前常这么玩
<happyaron> 有没有啥好的java的手机gtalk客户端？
<happyaron> j2me的
<RavenChan> ofan, 自己决定吧= =我是选择每次都umount的
<RavenChan> happyaron, 为啥非要java?
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我的低端手机，非智能，仅支持java。。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 囧
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
 * RavenChan I hate nvidia
<zdc> 大家有没有发现在archlinux 上，新版stardict 不能发音啊
<RavenChan> zdc, tts装了么。。
<zdc> RavenChan: 用play命令，WyabdcRealPeopleTTS库
<RavenChan> zdc, 那就不知道了= =
<zdc> RavenChan: 我刚升级，旧版的正常使用
<Kandu> zdc: 我覺得還是 goldendict 好用，對比 stardict
<zdc> Kandu: 容易设置发音吗
<Kandu> zdc: 很容易
<fishoneeyed> verycd.com把音乐全都取消了?
<zdc> Kandu: 我有WyabdcRealPeopleTTS，也可以使用吧
<Kandu> zdc: 我也用這個
<zdc> Kandu: 捣鼓捣鼓
<zdc> Kandu: 捣鼓成功，删stardict ,早就烦stardict了，迫于无奈。记得安装过goldendict,之前不用是因为不能发音
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:15:08)
<Relaed> stardict...居然删除，为啥...
<Relaed> 话说我在android,symbian上都用stardict
<CyrusYzGTt> Relaed§ stardict 3.0.2的某個 string 出錯 ，導致不能用wordnet 等本地辭典
<M-sprite> 有谁知道哪里能买到正版的kindle啊
<zdc> 觉得stardict  像是自作聪明，设置窗口位置、最大长度、高度、且不能大开屏幕分辨率，你作成标准x程序多好
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 亞馬遜
<Relaed> M-sprite: AmazonStore, 上海的话，很多地方有的
<M-sprite> Relaed: 晚上订货可以吗
<Relaed> CyrusYzGTt: StarDict还是被某中国人在维护么...
<M-sprite> 在上海订购？
<Relaed> M-sprite: 不是，实体店..不过他们有没有做过手脚我就不知道了
<M-sprite> Relaed: 好像上次是一个俄国的还是哪儿的人出了新版stardict
<CyrusYzGTt> Relaed§ 是吧!我一直svn 更新的，
<Relaed> CyrusYzGTt: 我可耻的转换了放在Mac上的原生词典里面用
<M-sprite> Relaed: 那到官网订购呢，会多麻烦？邮费也不少吧
<Relaed> M-sprite: 嗯，的确不少。
<CyrusYzGTt> Relaed§ 那好，給我一份，用加密傳輸給我
 * maonx 话说我用的一直是一个简单的脚本字典...
<M-sprite> 是啊，脚本简单，但是不能屏幕取词
<Relaed> CyrusYzGTt: 让我看看。
<maonx> M-sprite: 可以....
<CyrusYzGTt> maonx§ 哪裏下載的源碼，我或許放棄stardict用妳那個腳本字典
<M-sprite> maonx: 脚本还可以屏幕取词啊，怎么弄的？发个给我？
<maonx> CyrusYzGTt: 这个我还真忘了..我上次找的时候是配合Awesome的,按个Hotkey 就会用 Notify-send 显示
<Relaed> 不会又是Python脚本吧...
<maonx> M-sprite: 是你先中词以后按Hotkey 显示..
<Relaed> pygtk,还有pystardict两个库写出来的东西?
<CyrusYzGTt> maonx§ ....是不是pystardict....
<zdc> 感觉archlinux太激进，好多地方都有些小问题，虽然这问题可能是软件开发者的。比如安装完成后第一个问题就是Xorg -configure后的新文件xorg.conf.new，你ls一下，居然看不到这个文件，只能退出再登录才能看到
<M-sprite> find下，有脚本使用说明吗
<maonx> CyrusYzGTt: 不是
<Relaed> zdc: 从来都是自己从某个地方wget来的
<maonx> zdc: 没发现...
<CyrusYzGTt> zdc§ 有時候，默認的配置文檔就在 /usr/share/doc下的
<CyrusYzGTt> maonx§ ....
 * maonx 原来也是星际译王,但是命令行版 的
<maonx> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/awesome-窗口管理器——换种方式使用星际译王.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Awesome 窗口管理器——换种方式使用星际译王 — LinuxTOY
<maonx> CyrusYzGTt: 你的这个对话命令...后面多个符号..我的脚本不能提醒我有对话给我了.. - -||
<M-sprite> 我知道了sdcv
<CyrusYzGTt> maonx§ 哦，那沒關係，你要眼觀八方。就可以了。。
<M-sprite> 是吧，我以前用过，和gui版冲突的
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 這個？ http://blog.csdn.net/Rainland_Lee/archive/2010/06/03/5645180.aspx
<^k^> ⇪ title: vim下使用linux终端辞典sdcv - Rainland_Lee的专栏 - CSDN博客
<maonx> M-sprite: 我这不冲突,我也装了Stardict
<maonx> 只不过好久没有打开这个软件了
<M-sprite> maonx: 我是上次之前的了，后来就没再这样过，等会儿试试
<maonx> CyrusYzGTt: 现在我一般就挂着
<CyrusYzGTt> http://code.google.com/p/sdcv-mode/  for emacs
<maonx> M-sprite: :)
<maonx> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉你刚才发的那个 还没我发的方便 ..
<maonx> CyrusYzGTt: 我的也直接可以在VIm里面用
<M-sprite> maonx: 什么样的，方便多好啊，想要
<CyrusYzGTt> maonx§ ...我也裝，只是發個google到的鏈接問問
<CyrusYzGTt> maonx§ ...我也沒裝，只是發個google到的鏈接問問
<maonx> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<maonx> M-sprite: 我发了链接呀!?
<CyrusYzGTt> maonx§ 還有，我可是gnome用戶
<M-sprite> 哦，那个啊，怎么使用的啊，我打开了链接，没找到使用说明
<M-sprite> maonx: 我现在也是gnome。。。。
<maonx> CyrusYzGTt: M-sprite :  好像是有点麻烦的.... 要自己写脚本
<maonx> 那还不如开一个Stardict得了
<Kandu> 學 lua 唄
<CyrusYzGTt> maonx§ 。。。
<maonx> 没用gnome 的飘过....
<M-sprite> 那个是awesome的脚本，谁大牛，可以仿制下这个脚本啊
<zdc> M-sprite: 在gnome下怎样设置程序启动时的大小和位置啊
<Kandu> M-sprite: 找 jyf1987，他學過 lua
<maonx> 应该可以的吧,就自己显一个脚本送到Notify里面去
<M-sprite> 把gnome里的鼠标告诉指针就可以得到当前位置的单词？
<zdc> CyrusYzGTt: : 在gnome下怎样设置程序启动时的大小和位置啊
<M-sprite> zdc: 不知道
<zdc> 用gnome的朋友: : 在gnome下怎样设置程序启动时的大小和位置啊
 * maonx 谁有歌词下载脚本?/
<M-sprite> Kandu: 只能下次了，他好像不在
<zdc> 用gnome的朋友: : 不能设置
<CyrusYzGTt> zdc§ 在菜單的>>系統》首選項》啓動應用程序,
<CyrusYzGTt> zdc§ 在菜單的>>系統》首選項》啓動應用程序,中設置
<M-sprite> zdc: 看看管于DISPLAY的，这个是在xorg里的，我用在crontab里
<CyrusYzGTt> zdc§ 我錯了。應該安裝gconf..-edit修改
<zdc> CyrusYzGTt: 加什么，怎样修改
<CyrusYzGTt> zdc§ 詳情請問 FrankLv Freebuilder
<zdc> CyrusYzGTt: 是不是依赖程序，如：app*geomtry:100x100-9-9
<alvin_rxg> zdc: metacity 不支持，你只能依靠程序自个儿的设定了
<zdc> CyrusYzGTt:stardict就不吃这一套
<CyrusYzGTt> zdc§ 不清楚，一直使用默認方案。。。我很懶的
<zdc> alvin_rxg: gnome选择metacity,所以我不喜欢gnome
<alvin_rxg> zdc: 那你可以 gnome + 其他 wm
<zdc> alvin_rxg: 我喜欢默认的
<alvin_rxg> 默认的是什么？
<zdc> alvin_rxg: metacity啊
<alvin_rxg> »gnome选择metacity,所以我不喜欢gnome« 何解？
<zdc> alvin_rxg: 默认的终端、默认的。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 默認的依賴，有時也很煩
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以說gnome應該退出GNU
<zdc> alvin_rxg: gnome默认的wm是metacity
<alvin_rxg> 逻辑都乱了……
<zdc> alvin_rxg: 是，不是乱一点半点
<CyrusYzGTt> 這叫情感邏輯，沒有出錯， jixu
<alvin_rxg> 你都说不喜欢 gnome 了，还要那啥默认的……
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 三脚猫
<zdc> 再见朋友们
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒辦法，fedora的默認來的
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ...???
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: yo
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以去log看看，发言最多的应该是你哦
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我出去買早餐了，雖然我生活在天朝廣府。。。
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<CyrusYzGTt> 我很遲睡，也很遲起牀嘛。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<iIlL10oO> 看越狱了
<iIlL10oO> http://bk.pptv.com/tv/15850
<lemonmi> 有人没
<lemonmi> kubuntu 感觉开机好慢
<lemonmi> 有什么可以设置的吗
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:10:39)
<ofan> 有用zsh的没？ zsh不支持`echo x`？
<CyrusYzGTt> man zsh
<lemonmi> 哪个播放软件最好
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ gmlive集成
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: gmlive是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ gmlive
<cfy> 我要重新整理分区
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 能放1080p吗
<maonx> ofan: 好像是不行...
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ 指定播放器vlc就可以了
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 字幕老是乱码
 * maonx 用Mplayer的飘过...
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ 轉換編碼。。自己
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 换过了，ass的字幕老是乱码，而srt的没有问题
<ofan> maonx: 那怎么搞
<maonx> ofan: 不太清楚 支持 echo x  应该是不支持``
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ ...用gedit另保存，選擇linux 和 utf-8
<maonx> !echo x
<ofan> DT了
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 有点麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ ...我喜歡看內嵌字幕的truehd
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: hd一般不是外挂的字幕吗
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ 後期處理。。。
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 哦  这样的hd不多
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ 是不多，不過，我大多是測試機器能否正常放1080P就行了
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 呃，是大部分能放，但下载了那么8、9个G的那种，真的法放了
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ 那就不知道，沒遇到，而且硬盤空間剩餘不允許下載
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，之前有几部这样的电影，smp
<lemonmi> 都不行
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 你用ubuntu还是kubuntu？
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ fedora
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: fedora用kde还是gnome？
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ gnome
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 没有用过那个东西
<lemonmi> 长啥样
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ 除了配置和管理方式以及商標不同，沒區別
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，你是台湾？
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ 不是，天朝廣府人士也
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么用繁体呢
<ralph> ubuntu会不会越来越不和gnome兼容
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonmi§ 好看&&好認
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt: 汗
<lemonmi> CyrusYzGTt:商標
 * cfy 无聊....
<yilian> ied2k         184\82/:)227.134/forum     .com || .net
 * Kandu 發現在 stardict 3.0.2 里輸入 hu 就會出現作者照片
<yilian> 某论坛不登录不能查看内容，那如何克隆他的站点上的页面？
<ofan> Kandu: eastern egg?
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI4MTk5ODk2.html
<CyrusYzGTt> 量子表示很糾結
<Kandu> ofan: 應該不是。這應該是 stardict 的新功能。比如輸入 lin 會出現 企鵝
<CyrusYzGTt> 觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<edison0354> cfy: 同无聊
<iIlL10oO> CyrusYzGTt: 每天唱歌啊
<hv54> :-)
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯,笔记本硬盘已经清空.正在恢复数据
<edison0354> cfy: ………………
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ ???
<edison0354> cfy: 你真是无聊到境界了……
<iIlL10oO> cfy: /tmp 放进 ramfs , 可以减少对硬盘的读写操作.
<edison0354> iIlL10oO: 他那时淫湿
<cfy> edison0354: 你境界肯定没我高.....
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 哪有哪么多内存....
<iIlL10oO> edison0354: 他是诗人
<iIlL10oO> 湿人
<edison0354> iIlL10oO: 湿人
 * edison0354 听歌吧
 * edison0354 把itunes资料库都放一遍就该过年了……
<hv54> æ·«.................
 * edison0354 错了，过完年了
<Yangtse> 苹果，有极其sb的操作方式。
<Yangtse> 他做出了一个37的鞋子，他认为这是嘴合适的，最美的
<Yangtse> 然后一大堆粉丝，切割了自己41 42的脚，来感受美。
<edison0354> cfy: 你果然不上校内
<Kandu> cfy: 這麼無聊，幫我來寫程序吧
<ofan> Yangtse: 然后出个大号的鞋子，仍旧大卖
<Kandu> ofan: argument 和 parameter 有什麼區別？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的flash稳定否？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<Yangtse> 然后出了个鞋子，没有鞋底，向世界宣告。这就是真正意义的鞋子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的i686老是崩溃
<alvin_rxg> o
<Yangtse> 有人给他出了鞋垫，他告别人侵犯专利。
<Kandu> ofan: 好像我們這邊譯為“實參”和“形參”。臺灣那邊譯為“引數”和“參數”
<CyrusYzGTt> ..........................................................................
<CyrusYzGTt>                 H A P P Y  B I R T H D A Y   !
<CyrusYzGTt> ..........................................................................
<CyrusYzGTt> .....................**............................*......................
<CyrusYzGTt> .....................++..............**..........*+.*.....................
<CyrusYzGTt> ...................*+*+..............**..........*++*.....................
<CyrusYzGTt> .................*+***++*............*+........*.*.*++*...................
<CyrusYzGTt> .................**..*+*.*..........*+.......*..*+.*.**...................
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wavekidsjp> your birthday?
<CyrusYzGTt> FFFFF  U   U   CCC   K   K  EEEEE  EEEEE
<CyrusYzGTt> F      U   U  C   C  K  K   E      E
<CyrusYzGTt> F      U   U  C      K K    E      E
<CyrusYzGTt> FFFF   U   U  C      KK     EEEE   EEEE
<CyrusYzGTt> F      U   U  C      K K    E      E
<CyrusYzGTt> F      U   U  C   C  K  K   E      E
<CyrusYzGTt> F       UUU    CCC   K   K  EEEEE  EEEEE
<CyrusYzGTt> wavekidsjp§ 不是，我在測試ibus-pinyin的高級功能
<wavekidsjp> sorry
<maonx> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> wavekidsjp§ mei guan xi ,zhe yang di que hui rang ren wu hui de
<wavekidsjp> 我使用的emacs23为utf- 8。
<CyrusYzGTt> ┏━┓
<CyrusYzGTt> ┣━┫
<CyrusYzGTt> ┃　┃
<CyrusYzGTt> ┣━┫
<CyrusYzGTt> ┗━┛
<CyrusYzGTt> 希望log趕快爆掉
<ZhangNing> 大家好
<^k^> ZhangNing, 好  20:22 
<CyrusYzGTt> 知道了，你是新來的哈，
<ZhangNing> Ubuntu下的启动盘创建器是不是只能用来做Ubuntu的启动阿
<alvin_rxg>        _               _                      _
<alvin_rxg>  ___  | |__    _   _  | |_    _   _   _ __   | |
<alvin_rxg> / __| | '_ \  | | | | | __|  | | | | | '_ \  | |
<alvin_rxg> \__ \ | | | | | |_| | | |_   | |_| | | |_) | |_|
<alvin_rxg> |___/ |_| |_|  \__,_|  \__|   \__,_| | .__/  (_)
<alvin_rxg>                                      |_|
<CyrusYzGTt>  OOO   K   K   M M   EEEEE  IIIII
<CyrusYzGTt> O   O  K  K    MMM   E        I
<CyrusYzGTt> O   O  K K     MMM   E        I
<CyrusYzGTt> O   O  KK      MMM   EEEE     I
<CyrusYzGTt> O   O  K K    M M M  E        I
<ZhangNing> 我想在Ubuntu下面做一个windows7的启动U盘，可以吗？
<wowoto> whereis pocoyo ....
<wowoto> happyaron: ;D
<wowoto> roylez_: ;D
<wowoto> hi
<wavekidsjp> hi
<wavekidsjp> too cold..
<wowoto> 墳
 * maonx 我用Mplayer * 来播放一个文件夹下的全部文件 ,有没有命令,让他播放完一遍后重新从头开始播放,像一个循环
<wowoto> maonx: 有這個必要？
<maonx> wowoto: 我看网上的Flash声音太小,在/tmp中用Mplayer看
<maonx> - -||
<wowoto> maonx: 列表。
<maonx> wowoto: ?
<wowoto> maonx: 搞一個play list
<wowoto> ..
<maonx> wowoto: 说真的在Player里我 不会搞..而且缓存文件马上就换了,一段视频只有5分钟的样子
<wowoto> maonx: 五分鐘您就懶得動手換下..
<maonx> wowoto: 那要按一次命令嘛..如果不用按的话当然最好了..
<wowoto> maonx: mp不是什麽麻煩的命令呢
<maonx> wowoto: 呵呵  如果没用当然就只能按了..
<wowoto> 如果不會playlist可以用smplayer的嘛
<wowoto> maonx: 為蝦米非要在一棵樹上吊死
<maonx> wowoto: .....用Playlist没用的吧?? 缓存文件应该就换过了  不知道我有没有装smplayer
<wowoto> 聲音小用這種方式解決..還不如直接解決聲音的問題喲
<maonx> wowoto: 随便写了一个Py文件
<maonx> wowoto: 可以了...
<wowoto> 嗯
<hv54> ubuntu怎么设置双显示屏？
<bogle2000> 同志们好
<hv54> 好
<hv54> ubuntu怎么设置双显示屏？
<NoIE> hv54: 您用的是什么显卡？
<NoIE> 请问，k = k.replace(new RegExp("<![CDATA[","gm"),"")。
<NoIE> "<![CDATA[" 作为正则表达式是不是有问题？
<cfy> edison0354: 没什么好友阿
<cfy> Kandu: 什么程序?
<edison0354> cfy: 加你同学啊
<cfy> Kandu: 我去测试下,新弄好的系统.
<ofan> Kandu: 在计算机方面 应该是一样的意思吧，都是“参数”，引用应该是“reference”
<cfy> edison0354: 没这些习惯阿.buzz里,也是看别人.自己没怎么弄
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<ofan> Kandu: 我的理解是，“实参”都是指argument或parameter，“形参”都是指reference..
 * happyaron parameter 多是说选项一类的参数吧？
<Kandu> 剛看到這樣一句  When arguments must be passed to a function or procedure, these parameters must be declared in the
<Kandu> formal parameter list of that function or procedure
<happyaron> 这样哦。
<Kandu> pass argument    declare parameter
<ofan> happyaron: 选项 用 option/setting更好些？
<Kandu> 所以， argument 是形參， parameter 是實參，這樣理解吧
<happyaron> ofan: option 是选项，setting是设置，preference首选项/偏好设置
<Kandu> 說錯, argument 是實參， parameter 是形參 **
<happyaron> ofan: parameter 在用户层基本上都是指命令行参数。
<ofan> 我从来没区分过啥形参 实参..
<Kandu> ofan: 比如在递归调用的时候，就有必要说明了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 给讲讲big endian和little endian呗。
<AutoCat> ofan: Kandu 当初谁翻译的啊，弄那么差的译名
<ofan> 先吃反去..
<Kandu> AutoCat: 不知道，我看臺灣的 msdn 是翻译 argument 为 引数，  parameter 为 参数
<Kandu> AutoCat: 我們這邊是“實際參數” “形式參數”吧
<Kandu> 感覺還是我們這邊的翻譯好
<Kandu> ofan: 還有那個 reference 好像是指參數傳遞的方式，也就是傳地址
<cfy> Kandu: 啥程序?
<Kandu> cfy: pic :)
<Kandu> cfy: 可編程中斷控制器，你幫我寫不
<cfy> Kandu: 我要是会的话...
<cfy> Kandu: 不会.....
<Kandu> cfy: 你把折騰的時間用來看下就好嘛
<Kandu> cfy: 剛看你無聊到重整筆電硬盤，和你開玩笑呢 :P
<mza_> 有谁在用conky？
<yilian> wiki￥￥￥￥le$$$aks：archive.7z里的文件是不是到现在为止全部的内容？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...沒有看全就被封印，不清楚
<s_cd> mza_: 用conky的人多着
<mza_> s_cd: 刷新的时候总是要跳一下，是不是就是网上说的闪烁？
<s_cd> mza_: 刷新一般都会跳的，你的是跳一下，还是闪烁？两者不一样的
<mza_> 跳一下。能够看到矩形范围变化。然后就稳定了
<s_cd> mza_: 那就属正常了
<mza_> s_cd: thx
<s_cd> mza_: 你将conky 嵌入背景就行了
<yilian> 。de的镜像站点下载了个文本文件，说有到现在为止的所有磁力链接
<cfy> Kandu: XD
<ofan> Kandu: 形参不就是传地址？
<iIlL10oO> 地址就是一个整数
<ofan> Kandu: 记得vb里有ByVal和ByRef 当时书上就写“实参”和
<ofan> 形参
<cfy> byval....byref....
<Kandu> ofan: http://book.51cto.com/art/200907/139509.htm
<ofan> Kandu: 这不是在说参数声明么..
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，沒說是傳遞方式
<ofan> Kandu: 这样的话，“形参”应该对应declaration
<Kandu> 嗯，聲明
<ofan> 反正我是从没见过老外的书里提到过“形参”或“实参”的具体定义，应该是国人自己发明的。
<cfy> 自己发明的?
<CyrusYzGTt> 就好像人參
<cfy> 好像e语言
<cfy> 中国特色
<iGoogle> 知道啥软件可部分兼容itune吧
<iGoogle> 不
<cfy> iGoogle: gtkpod
<ofan> 记得以前看过一篇正则的文章里，有超长名词
<cfy> iGoogle: 同步歌曲吧
<iGoogle> 只是歌曲 mp3?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee买了?生日丽舞?
<cfy> iGoogle: 其他不清楚.
<iGoogle> 你试过没
<Kandu> ofan: 他們應該是用 argument parameter 這兩個來區分的吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 我只同步过歌曲
<Kandu> ofan: 剛才好奇有這兩個單詞，就去查了下 :)
<iGoogle> cfy: 视频呢？
<cfy> iGoogle: 你啥东西?
<freeflying> iGoogle: maverick+ppa, 能支持最新的ipod/ipad/iphone
<cfy> iGoogle: touch?
<iGoogle> ipad呢
<iGoogle> freeflying: 这啥
<freeflying> iGoogle: 插上就直接当usb mass storage
<mza_> 用的起apple的都是有钱淫啊
<iGoogle> 没看到说明。maverick。 freeflying 给个url吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 要不你越狱一下.视频这种,ssh传过去看就好啦
<cfy> iGoogle: 我现在都不同步了.同步的好处就是可以后台播放.不同步.越狱的话,只能前台播放.不过我是touch
<cfy> gentoo is a two-pane file manager for the X Window System. @_@
<iGoogle> 你那，多任务可以了？ cfy
<judai> hey
<cfy> iGoogle: 多任务本来就可以.不过音乐不能后台播放.除非你同步过去.因为只有自带的程序和越狱的程序可以后台的.
<cfy> iGoogle: 一般的ipa程序不能后台.跑在sandbox里嘛
<iGoogle> 额。不是吧。没多任务的啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 可以.只不过不让你这么做罢了
<iGoogle> 那是破解后嘛
 * CyrusYzGTt 支持 cfy 對 iGoogle 的決定
<iGoogle> 安装那啥，
<cfy> iGoogle: app store都不能后台跑.
<cfy> iGoogle: 破解阿.你想破解不?
<cfy> iGoogle: 你不是有win么?
<iGoogle> 软件本身限制？
<cfy> iGoogle: 系统限制.sandbox阿
<iGoogle> 不会想去开win嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: apple这点麻烦的.
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你破解下嘛.很多都破解的.
<cfy> iGoogle: 破解方便的.貌似只要上一个网站就可以破解了.....
<iGoogle> 植物，，，，那，还只有iphone版本。分辨率不行
<iGoogle> 破解那，我看过的
<iGoogle> 怀疑很容易被禁止。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.反正我现在不同步.我本来还可以用gtkpod同步ipod shuffle,现在也不行了.估计是操作问题.
<cfy> 禁止?
<cfy> 越狱不违法阿.
<iGoogle> 额。不会吧。那么DRM的东西。
<cfy> drm?
<cfy> 越狱下得了.
<cfy> 想我喜欢ssh,你不越狱咋用?
<iGoogle> 觉得麻烦。usb都没
<cfy> wifi嘛
<iGoogle> 可ssh。确定吧
<cfy> 路由器好得话,1.5m/s的速度.
<iGoogle> 不
<cfy> iGoogle: 确定.我一直用.不过我是ipod touch,你是ipad
<ofan> Kandu: 恩 这里有个解释 http://h30097.www3.hp.com/docs/base_doc/DOCUMENTATION/V40F_HTML/AQTLTBTE/DOCU_056.HTM
<iGoogle> 哦
<cfy> 破解后,功能多些.不过有人说不稳定
<cfy> iGoogle: 像你不越狱.我都不知道该怎么换闹钟铃声.越狱后,直接把音乐放到某个文件夹里就好.
<iGoogle> ssh都是ipod啊。没搜索到ipad可以的
<Lavande> 买还是不买 that is a question啊啊啊
<cfy> 估计差不多.
<freeflying> iGoogle: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似fedora應該有人安裝在ipad上，我看到ibus-ipad的輸入法
<cfy> iGoogle: 越狱也没啥损失,要不你看看能不能越完之后再回去的...
<ofan> Kandu: 这也有个，http://www.devx.com/tips/Tip/13049，看来c++里是有定义的 :D
<iGoogle> freeflying: 看了。没提ipad..
<freeflying> iGoogle: 我用的ipad
<iGoogle> cfy: 还没呢。今天要买。那家伙没货。
<iGoogle> freeflying: 哦。那就好。
<iGoogle> freeflying: 可以ssh不
<freeflying> iGoogle: jailbreak就可以用ssh
<iGoogle> 哦。
<iGoogle> 那多谢
<Lavande> ee是不是衡天小张呃
<iGoogle> 明天还是去买了。
<iGoogle> Lavande: 不知道
<iGoogle> 有ssh，就安心了。
<Lavande> iGoogle: 汗，不是ee马甲吧
<Colin-shzsc> 我其实一直在想苹果的东西有哪些好
<Colin-shzsc> 也许更多的是说不好说不出口吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦
<iGoogle> 给小孩子玩的。在乎啥。 Colin-shzsc
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽要ssh干啥...
<ofan> 我的已经越狱了，cydia装openssh总是缺文件..
<iGoogle> 看动画片
 * cfy 真高级...
<iGoogle> freeflying: 有植物大战。。那游戏没。完整的分辨率的版本的。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 我花了9.99$买的
<iGoogle> 啊。 freeflying 才是有钱人嘛。
<ofan> 有米银..
<cfy> iGoogle: 你那边,多少钱?ipad
<Colin-shzsc> 如果以后有兴趣也有实力那我肯定会倾向于 Android，不鸟苹果
<iGoogle> 不记得。好像是3988
<ofan> apple android两手都要抓..
<iGoogle> Colin-shzsc: 有山寨平板。只是我这边没买的
<ofan> motolora的xoom不错
<Colin-shzsc> iGoogle: 如果我用山寨货，我会下意识地鄙视自己
<Relaed> iPad2不是马上要出了？
<freeflying> iGoogle: 山寨pad没电容屏的
<iGoogle> Colin-shzsc: 我喜欢。
<iGoogle> freeflying: 有呢。
<iGoogle> 我要一个可安装fvwm的山寨平板
<iGoogle> 额。不对。热键没法按。
<Relaed> iGoogle: 这些都有3G的么？
<iGoogle> 不是。那3G的贵些
<iGoogle> 我崽崽只要植物。。。。和涂鸦，看动画。
<cfy> iGoogle: 顺便把路由升级一下.
<iGoogle> 为啥
<cfy> iGoogle: 我估计你目前的路由没这么快速度吧,无线传输多快?现在
<iGoogle> 2M多吧
<cfy> 哦?
<iGoogle> 够了吧
<cfy> 那够了.
<cfy> 这么快?
<cfy> 我这里500k/s
<cfy> 果然破路由器...
<iGoogle> 哦
<iGoogle> 那复制电影，不难受啊
<ofan> cfy: 我新买的路由150Mbps
<cfy> 2m/s也快阿
<cfy> ofan: ipod也会限制阿
 * Tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<iGoogle> 额。速度限制？
<ofan> cfy: ipod的传输很快
<cfy> ofan: 我这里1.5m/s
<iGoogle> 再/8?
<cfy> iGoogle: 实际的
<shui_> Tenzu, 拜ipad...
<iGoogle> e
<ofan> cfy: 差不多，最少也有1M/s,不过cpu占用多的时候就慢了
<cfy> iGoogle: ipod的话,最好插着电源传
<cfy> ofan: 嗯.也要看人品....
<Tenzu> shui_: 我没有爱拍的
<cfy> iGoogle: 不用除以8
<iGoogle> 电源用不久？
<shui_> Tenzu, 那是iphone?
<cfy> iGoogle: 传输耗电
<iGoogle> 你不是说500k嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 看电影估计就很省了...
<Tenzu> shui_: 是爱疯
<cfy> iGoogle: 那是我这里路由破.在学校是1.5m/s
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 转换累死你.....
<iGoogle> 哦。真的。视频要转换不。 freeflying
<cfy> iGoogle: mp4挺省电
<iGoogle> h.264压片麻烦
<cfy> iGoogle: 应该是mp4,faac,mpeg4
<cfy> iGoogle: mpeg4就可以了.支持的.
<iGoogle> 那是封装格式嘛
<cfy> 嗯?
<iGoogle> aac是编码格式
<cfy> lavcopts=aglobal=1:vglobal=1:vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=600:acodec=libfaac:abitrate=128
<freeflying> iGoogle: 去香港买吧，很便宜
<freeflying> iGoogle: 差不多是大陆行货的82折
<cfy> freeflying: 香港多少钱?
<iGoogle> 没人去，目前
<CyrusYzGTt> 那要關稅5000以上。。。
<cfy> 额....
<iGoogle> 。是哦。
<Tenzu> iGoogle: 买个爱疯
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 看你rp，我就是在香港买的
<iGoogle> Tenzu: 不要
<iGoogle> 自己的，用安猪的。
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 出入境，要不要給錢給海關啊
<Tenzu> iGoogle: 没用过按猪，不知道咋样
<iGoogle> 至少自由些嘛。 Tenzu
<Tenzu> iGoogle: 爱疯买了送你夫人
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 当然不用
<iGoogle> 那别想了。 Tenzu
<Tenzu> iGoogle: 爱疯越狱以后也不错
<iGoogle> 贵的手机，不要的
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 額～～我記得貌似很久以前商務部要收很高的關稅
<iGoogle> freeflying: ipad视频格式要转不
<freeflying> iGoogle: 要，必须的
<iGoogle> 这么麻烦。唉
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 凡事都要亲自实践，切不要道听途说
<iGoogle> 手机跑安猪的，都可以不转
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 越獄後安裝上mplayer然後安裝codecs
<iGoogle> 有自动适应的
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 額～～可是CCTV說的新聞厄
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 有这？ mplayer?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 貌似被apple store 撤了
<iGoogle> .
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你越狱就完了呗。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 官方網站有方法
<iGoogle> 就怕太麻烦。无数动画片。 happyaron
<cfy> iGoogle: 我有脚本....
<cfy> iGoogle: 就那个compress_video
<iGoogle> cfy: 机器cpu啊。
<happyaron> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 整天搞这个了
<cfy> iGoogle: 慢慢来嘛.....速度也快的...
<_myke> 有没有手机的cross-compile tools?
<happyaron> iGoogle: 用webm格式，编码速度据说快么。
<_myke> 那个Google的什么手机
<cfy> iGoogle: 先下载好,然后一次转好,再rsync下
<iGoogle> 好罗。那明天拿来再试试。
<cfy> iGoogle: 今天干啥了?
<iGoogle> 看了。没货啊
<cfy> 我说你生日...
 * _myke rdesktop的-s选项好像是鸡肋
<iGoogle> 32G版本有一个
<FrankLv> Full Circle杂志中文版第42期 出啦哈
<iGoogle> 加800。显得不值得。。
<iGoogle> 生日。不就过了。重来不作的
<cfy> 42
<iGoogle> freeflying: 你是多大容量的啊
<freeflying> iGoogle: 32G的
<freeflying> iGoogle: 越大越好
<iGoogle> 哦。那就好
<freeflying> iGoogle: 不过你不如等等买ipad2
<iGoogle> freeflying: 我要是不能挂载。就去换你的。 lol
<iGoogle> 带usb的那版本？
<iGoogle> 不知道会怎样。难说
<iGoogle> 带摄像头。这没用吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 再裝個監控軟件，
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你要知道現在的小孩隨時表現出驚人的行爲
<iGoogle> 作鬼脸？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 以防上什麼網站。。。
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 什么软件有这种功能?
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 日誌文件
<freeflying> iGoogle: 换我的啥啊
<iGoogle> freeflying: 你提供的嘛，可以挂载。要是不能实现，就只好找你换机器了。 :D
<iGoogle> 正好过年后过去。
<CyrusYzGTt> 然後隨便兜紅包
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你要是给你儿子玩的话就jb了，装一堆软件，我的没jb
<iGoogle> 拉
<iGoogle> 。。预装全部游戏而已嘛
<iGoogle> jb可以取消吧
<iGoogle> 狒狒紧张了。 lol
<freeflying> iGoogle: 紧张个毛啊
<iGoogle> 拉。候总。有这句就好。呵呵。
<iGoogle> freeflying: 打仗去了。我过去的时候，看我手上，带了ipad就是去换的，没带，就是去请你客的。记住记住。 lol
 * CyrusYzGTt ee斌爺，還是那麼嬌蠻
<wowoto> jnk
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<Relaed> 有没有人在command line下面阅读google reader ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ...w3m ...
<ofan> Relaed: 有工具的
<CyrusYzGTt> mutt
<Relaed> w3m...
<ofan> 专门读rss的
<Relaed> ofan: 是?
<_myke> ofan: 有个工具是Google专门reader的，vim-like
<ofan> Relaed: 我忘了... - -
<Relaed> ofan: 不是snownews吧...
<ofan> Relaed: 啥样子
<ofan> Relaed: 以前闲逛的时候看到过..
<ofan> _myke: cli的？
<_myke> ofan: 恩，需要在gmail里面通过一下，我一直没去干，怕万一忘记SSL
<ofan> _myke: 叫啥
<_myke> ofan: 我在Google
<cfy> freeflying: 你能ssh的?没jb也可以?
<ofan> _myke: 这样我就省的开浏览器了，一个tmux全搞定了嘎嘎..
<Relaed> ofan: 警察叔叔你知道ICP执照是什么经营范围么?
<ofan> Relaed: 额.. 经营执照还限范围？
<ofan> Relaed: 不违法的都可以把
<_myke> ofan: 首先我Google到一个东西叫做GoogleCL, 可以用来命令行下编辑Google Doc
<Kandu> ofan: 唔，果然如此 :)
<freeflying> cfy: 我啥时候说没jb就能ssh?
<Relaed> ofan: 呵呵，原来如此。通管局的人脑子里面一片浆糊。
<ofan> _myke: 那是啥效果
<cfy> freeflying: 那我理解错了.
<ofan> _myke: 所见即所得？
<_myke> ofan: 自己Google下，我继续Google
<Relaed> 最近想换电脑了。各位觉得是alienware好还是mac好？
<wowoto> 经营执照必须有范围
<wowoto> Relaed: 都是alienware///
<cfy> ofan: 用ipod听fm不?
<Relaed> wowoto: Alienware好？发热大么，装个arch神马的有问题么
<ofan> cfy: 不听..
<cfy> ofan: o
<_myke> Relaed: arch有什么问题
<Relaed> _myke: 风扇驱动
<ofan> 风扇还要驱动？
<Relaed> _myke: 不是，ACPI
<M-sprite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=312168
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - mocp 设置一个快捷键F3
<Relaed> ACPI是个很烦的东西
<ofan> Relaed: arch没问题的
<_myke> Relaed: 哦，我知道了
<_myke> Relaed: acpi-cpufreq
<_myke> ofan: arch的默认内核竟然没把acpi-cpufreq编译进去
<Relaed> _myke: 之前被我烧掉过三星的一台机器的主板...
<ofan> _myke: 干嘛用的
<_myke> Relaed: 自己编译一下内核即可
<ofan> _myke: 风扇控制我用cpufrequtils
<_myke> ofan: 调节CPU主频率
<cfy> ofan: 那个也可以用这个控制?
<ofan> _myke: 装个cpufrequtils就好了
<_myke> ofan: 不可能
<_myke> ofan: 内核驱动没装
<Relaed> ofan: 这玩意儿不是万能的
<ofan> _myke: archwiki里有讲
<Relaed> ofan: 比如在eeepc上就有不同的内核
<_myke> ofan: 我去看看，那个Google工具一下子找不到
<ofan> 我就用这个控制cpu频率
<_myke> ofan: 那个是自动控制的工具，我把他直接调节到consersative
<_myke> ofan: 不对吧
<ofan> Relaed: 没玩过eepc
<_myke> ofan: 我装的就是cpufrequtils我忽然意识到
<ofan> _myke: 啥
<_myke> ofan: 然后cpufreq-info
<_myke> ofan: No cpufreq driver found
<_myke> ofan: 大概返回这意思
<Relaed> _myke: ....
<ofan> _myke: 显然你没看wiki
<_myke> ofan: 你把wiki的地址给我
<_myke> ofan: 哦，我看见了
<_myke> ofan: 我知道了，我是用make localmodconfig编译的，看见acpi-cpufreq是空的，我以为默认内核没有他
<_myke> ofan: 原来是模块
<_myke> ofan: 我改下/etc/rc.conf
<ofan> _myke: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cpufrequtils
<_myke> ofan: 我已经看见了，我知道怎么回事了
<ofan> _myke: 恩..
<_myke> ofan: 不过我是编译内核解决的
<ofan> _myke: 遇到问题 我都先搜wiki
<_myke> ofan: 听说wiki关于laptop-mode-tools写入DAEMONS的说法是错误
<ofan> _myke: 为何错了
<_myke> ofan: 不清楚，上次看到有个blog这样写的，应该改其他设置，不过我也写DAEMONS
<CyrusYzGTt> wiki%%20%&&20%le&&20%20%ak&&20%&&20%s 誰能上去看看
<ofan> _myke: 话说 除了挂起，睡眠方便，没感觉laptop-mode有啥用处
<Relaed> 其实在laptop上用linux还是相当蛋疼的。
<_myke> of
<Relaed> 所以才买mac..
<ofan> _myke: 哦 那是pm-utils..
<_myke> ofan: 硬盘减速，等等多了。什么睡眠？
<ofan> 丫又搞混了..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 要看清是誰發言的。。。不然怎麼秋後算帳
<ofan> _myke: 主要是在电池模式下省电吧
<ofan> _myke: 睡眠说的是pm-utils
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 完蛋了
<_myke> ofan: 我把hibernation给t出内核了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2006年的老本子坏了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 装什么系统都是用一会儿死机
<ofan> _myke: 有时候还是挺好用的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 自己編譯下LFS,當下載機
<_myke> ofan: 我好像启动的时候回不到那里
<_myke> ofan: 估计我交换分区没有分比内存大的缘故
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 从来不下载
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能买个上网本去了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 那就當穿牆服務器
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 或者搞科學羣集，
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 屁
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 跑东西就死
<ofan> _myke: 交换分区分的小了应该睡眠的时候就关不了机
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 沒可能，我記得我2006年買的神舟垃圾筆電也很好的
<ofan> _myke: 其实我的也分小了，本来想分个正好的，结果分好了竟然差几个MB.......
<_myke> ofan: 那就不知道了，我觉得hibernation没用的
<_myke> ofan: 我小多了，小50%
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我要是知道什么问题就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 檢測。。。。空話，我也不會，，，
<AutoCat> 看各人了
<AutoCat> 苹果就依赖休眠
<AutoCat> 来实现即开即用
 * CyrusYzGTt 準備又通宵，體驗死亡遊戲的快感
<AutoCat> 另外，休眠未必是用 swap
<_myke> Linux休眠用swap
<ofan> AutoCat: 用内存的 一般叫挂起
<ofan> 不完全断电的
<_myke> ofan: 实在找不到，等会儿想想我从哪里看见的
<AutoCat> 许多人 swap 比内存小，一样休眠
<ofan> _myke: 无所谓.. 其实那个意义不打，图片也显示不了
<happyaron> 没有swap的表示从不休眠。
<AutoCat> suse 的休眠唤醒时会跳过 grub 选择，看起来跟挂起差不多
<ofan> AutoCat: 那是挂起吧
<AutoCat> 台式机休眠的意义就是保持工作现场了
<AutoCat> 不，suse 是休眠，完全断电的
<AutoCat> 另，有些台式机硬盘慢，休眠和唤醒的时间反而比正常开关机慢
<ofan> AutoCat: 难道单独建立swap文件？
<AutoCat> 大概 / 下的映像文件吧
<AutoCat> 不过个人确实不怎么用休眠
<AutoCat> 倒是挂起用得挺多
<AutoCat> 唔，叫 挂起到内存 估计旁观的人误解少些
<ofan> win的休眠就用单独的文件
<dawnfantasy> 把球猫挂起
<AutoCat> 把幻想休眠
<_myke> ofan: 可能是我搞错了，是Google Docs?
<_myke> AutoCat: 确定是跳过grub?
<_myke> AutoCat: 还是只是grub menu没显示?
<ofan> _myke: 没，就一rss阅读器
<AutoCat> 跳过 grub 选择
<AutoCat> 不表示跳过 grub 啊
<_myke> ofan: 编辑google docs的有，rss阅读器远远不如Google Reader吧
<AutoCat> 同意
<AutoCat> mac 上没啥靠谱的 rss 阅读器
<ofan> _myke: 编辑docs的啥效果?
<AutoCat> 64 位 chrome 不带 flash 真不好
<_myke> ofan: 就是用vim编辑
<_myke> ofan: 或者用emacs编辑
<ofan> _myke: 那不错
<richard_ma> 刚刚第一次成功向LaunchPad的PPA提交了一个代码包
<richard_ma> 终于搞懂这东西怎么用了
<jervis> shutdown -h now
<abc> 请教个问题，我使用adsl+路由器上网，连接好之后登录不了路由器管理页面，这是为什么？
<ofan> ifconfig 看ip对不对
<chenliang> 用自由门上ubuntu.org.cn显示IP被管理员永远禁止
<gebjgd> chenliang, 显然有人用过这个ip，之后被禁止了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 找工作了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 去了一周了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我了个去，你不是天天在网上吗，怎么去了一周
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我这周都没上网
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你一定眼花了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 然后捏？定了　?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 已经上班了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 合同早就签了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啥班?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, linux c/c++
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 写啥?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 控制自动化
 * Jagdwurst 蹭饭去了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: real 很多蔬菜原价 1,5+ 的，都卖 0,49€……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都没时间买菜了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 家里边上没有real
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你还有管家婆的呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩纳
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以我不管买菜的事情
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 以后你专管赚钱的事了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 话说，你现在做的还是和学校一样的网络安全？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linux c/c++
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自动控制
<alvin_rxg> -.-  这范围太大了吧
<alvin_rxg> 哦，那不错
<^k^>  06:10
<aprilpony> hi
<^k^> aprilpony, 好  07:49 
<yilian> Dropbox真的有那么好？怎么只有ubuntu和fedora的二进制包？太没发展眼光了
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-23
<Relaed> 大家好
<^k^> Relaed, 好  08:45 
<FoxHelo> :)
<Inode>  问下，程序出现段错误是怎 么回事，用gdb调试显示：no debugging symbols found
<zzmfish> 程序有错
<zzmfish> 程序编译时没有带有符号信息，因此显示no debugging symbols found
<Inode> file(count,argv[count])这是对它的调用
<zzmfish> 段错误一般是指针错误
<Inode> int file(int well, char filename[])这是函数原型
<zzmfish> 具体问题要从你的程序调试才知道，从语法上看不出来
<Inode> int file_exists(int well,char filename[])
<Inode> {
<Inode>         if(access(filename[well], 0) == 0);
<Inode>         return 0;
<Inode> }
<zzmfish> 你确认filename的存储是正确的额吗？
<zzmfish> 你把filename[well]打印出来看看是不是预期值
<Inode> 好
<Inode> zzmfish, 很感 谢，原来是实参值出现了问题
<zzmfish> Inode, 不用谢
<Inode> zzmfish, 你做开发的吗
<zzmfish> Inode, 是的
<zzmfish> Inode, 做Linux下的服务器程序开发
<Inode> zzmfish, 非常佩服
<zzmfish> Inode, 不用，你还是学生吧？
<Inode> zzmfish, 恩，
<Inode> zzmfish, 调试完了，仍然是段错误呢
<zzmfish> 一般都是指针错误
<Inode> 我只是参数传 递 ，没用指针
<zzmfish> char filename[]就是指针
<Inode> zzmfish, 好简短的一段代码，头都 大了
<Inode> #include <stdio.h>
<Inode> #include <stdlib.h>
<Inode> int file_exists(int well,char filename[])
<Inode> {
<Inode>         printf("%d\n",filename[well]);
<Inode>         if(access(filename[well], 0) == 0);
<Inode>         return 0;
<Inode> }
<Inode> int main(int argc, char *argv[])
<^k^> Inode:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<zzmfish> 你在哪一行出现段错误呢？
<Inode> 79285
<Fivesheep> if();
<zzmfish> 你的程序是怎样编译的，为什么不能用gdb调试呢？
<Inode> make
<Inode> cc -c
<zzmfish> 加参数-ggdb，如gcc -ggdb test.c
<freeflying> Inode: 看不到topic?
<Inode> FrankLv, 默认主题
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Rothsdad> 问个问题,ipad的应用能在linux上开发吗?
<Rothsdad> 也就是iOS的sdk,有Linux版本吗?
<Use-Firefox> <quit>
 * Rothsdad 有人吗??
<Rothsdad> ofan: help me
<lixinfish> Rothsdad: 貌似是不行的。网上搜了下，没有很好的解决方法
<lixinfish> 可以远程一台mac，然后在linux下工作
<Relaed> Rothsdad: 这个貌似必须有mac
<adam_wen> 大家都用什么中文拼音输入法？
<adam_wen> 最近想换输入法
<adam_wen> 想咨询一下各位的意见……
<lixinfish> fcitx-sunpinyin
<Inode> adam_wen, ibus
<Inode> ibus-table-chinese-wubi
<adam_wen> ……
<adam_wen> This is the first time I entered this channel,in this,we still chat in english?
<void1> adam_wen: 中文可以
<XwinX> Hello
<lerosua> XwinX: 用手机也敢上irc，刷 死你
<adam_wen> i see
<^k^> XwinX, 好  11:32 
<Echol> fceu 控制键修改版
<Yangtse> 手机
<Echol> 谁有这个文件
<Inode> lerosua, 你用什么 客户端啊，可以看到他用手机上？？、
<XwinX> Lerosua 操
<cfy> lerosua: 物理可见?
<adam_wen> 物理可见是最牛叉的……
<XwinX> Inode andchat
<lerosua> 因为那个客户端是我介绍给他用的
<lerosua> 他在推上问我手机用啥上irc，我就说是andchat
<cfy> lerosua: 什么名字?
<cfy> 哦
<cfy> Android.....
<adam_wen> 不错 我也是android手机 下载下来试试
<Inode> zzmfish, 问题 找到了，是参数为0，指针错误，可是怎 样解决呢，我要向main传递 参数，但是argv[argc]为0，
<lerosua> cfy: andorid手机不错啊。耐折腾
<Inode> main又要向其它函数传递 参数，被 调函数参数又变为0
<cfy> lerosua: 可惜,我已经在用moto了....现在玩玩ipod touch....
<zzmfish> argv[argc - 1]
<lerosua> cfy: moto很多android手机啊
<adam_wen> android不要买索爱 我现在就很后悔……
<cfy> lerosua: 我是zn5嘛,那时候,android还不流行.09年的暑假.
<lerosua> cfy: 噢，那换个手机吧。:-)
<lerosua> adam_wen: 为啥，索爱的android改过啥？
<cfy> lerosua: 再说吧......zn5用得好好的....
<Inode> 为什么 没用全功能的linux手机呢
<adam_wen> 索爱的讲bootloader锁定了 无法刷自制系统……
<lerosua> Inode: 全功能？你要啥功能？
<cfy> 谁知道safari的playlist的格式怎么样的?
<cfy> http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2009/04/iphone-web-audio-playlistshtml.html
<adam_wen> 而且官方定制的超慢 升级也很滞后
<lerosua> adam_wen: 我也没刷rom啊，问题是有root吗？这个是关键。
<adam_wen> 有
<lerosua> adam_wen: 不过要是不是2.2，的确是有点悲剧，我觉得。
<Inode> lerosua, 台式机上有的，都 要有才好
<adam_wen> 呃 ces2011上索爱宣布会给x10升2.2好像
<lerosua> Inode: 可台式机上的程序都不如手机的丰富
<lerosua> Inode: 台式机无法gps定位吧，
<lerosua> Inode: 台式机无法用重力感应玩极品飞车吧。
<adam_wen> ……其实我觉得现在智能机需要做的是续航
<lerosua> adam_wen: 对头，我觉得现在最需要的就是续航和网络。
<Inode> lerosua, GPS定位？？将来开发个
<adam_wen> 台式机可以gps……自己去买个gps模块……
<lerosua> Inode: ... 这个要硬件啊。台式机配个gps，挺傻的啊
<Inode> lerosua, 那是硬 件不支持好不好
<Inode> 就是说吗
<lerosua> Inode: 硬件也是功能啊
<Inode> 跟你一同说了
<adam_wen> 问题是台式机有必要gps了？
<adam_wen> 你还搬着台式机整天跑？
<Inode> adam_wen, 有水平
<Inode> lerosua, 我再补充一句台式机上有的，台式机上没有的也都 有
<cfy> 谁熟悉safri 的playlist?
<lerosua> Inode: 这句话不通啊
<XwinX> 还是在电脑上爽
<Inode> int file_exists(int well,char filename[well])
<Inode> {
<Inode>         printf("well=%d\n",well);
<Inode>         if(access(filename[well], 0) != 0)
<Inode>         printf("the file %s exists",filename[1]);
<Inode>         return 0;
<Inode> }
<Inode> lerosua, 帮我修改下，段错误
<Inode> 哪里有问题啊、
<Inode> if()不通
<lerosua> 被踢了...
<lerosua> Inode: 你那段能编译过去的啊？
<Inode> lerosua, 编译 通过
<lerosua> Inode:  printf("the file %s exists",filename);
<lerosua> Inode: 这句段错，改成这样试试
<Inode> lerosua, 数组应该 是什么 格式呢
<Kandu> 這句和上一句都會段錯
<Inode> 删 了
<lerosua>  23 int file_exists(int well,char *filename)
<lerosua>  24 {
<lerosua>  25       printf("well=%d\n",well);
<lerosua>  26       if(access(filename, 0) != 0)
<lerosua>  27         printf("the file %s exists",filename);
<lerosua>  28       return 0;
<lerosua>  29 }
<lerosua> 逻辑有问题，if(access(filename, 0)== 0)
<lerosua> 要这样，access有文件应该返回0
<nihui> char filename[well]  ->  char* filename[well]
<Inode> 恩，
 * nihui ......
<Inode> nihui, 为什么 是char* filename[well]呢
<nihui> char* 数组啊
<Inode> 哦
<Kandu> nihui: 別想得太複雜
<nihui> 不然 well 这个东西有啥用。。。
<Kandu> nihui: 他就是還沒搞懂數組，怎麼能夠折騰指針數組
<Inode> nihui, 那对它的调用呢
<lerosua> Inode: 数组后面自动跟\0,  一般的函数能够判断的。
<Kandu> nihui: 不然，他真的是指針數組的話，就算聲明有問題，也不會段錯誤。或者類型檢查強的，編譯器直接就說 char 和 char* 不兼容了
<nihui> file_exists 按照意思是 filename 数组里的第 well 个 filename 是否存在
<nihui> freeflyi1g: ......
<Inode> ??Kandu说对了，char**和char*不兼容
<windwhinny> 有人在马？
<gtolden> 嘛事？
<windwhinny> 我电脑连路由器的
<windwhinny> 怎么设置才能让其他人访问我电脑里搭建的服务器
<gtolden> 呃，不好意思，我不懂网络
<gtolden> 问问别人吧
<gtolden> sorry
<windwhinny> 还有个问题
<windwhinny> 桌面右上角的那个菜单，这个列表在本地哪里储存着的？
<windwhinny> 左上角，说错
<gtolden> 我记得设置里有一个“主菜单”设置，配置文件还真没找过
<windwhinny> 谢谢。。
<gtolden> 不用谢
<Inode> windwhinny, find找下
<gtolden> Inode:参数写什么？
<windwhinny> find这命令干嘛的？
<gtolden> windwhinny:和它英文意思一样
<windwhinny> 。。。
<gtolden> 好吧，根据条件找文件
<gtolden> windwhinny:你可以去看看蜗牛的《笨笨兔的故事》
<Inode> sudo updatedb
<windwhinny> 童话预言吗？。。。
<Inode> locale 主菜单
<cfy> locate
<Inode> locate恩，是locate
<gtolden> windwhinny:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=267518
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 笨兔兔的故事全新PDF版_指导你安装配置使用Ubuntu_基于10.04(新年礼物，笨兔兔序章)
<Inode> nihui, 我就是给指针数组弄糊涂了
<windwhinny> C语言 ？
<nihui> ...........
<Inode> windwhinny, locate menu可以的，因为国际化的原因，配置 文 件都是英文
<windwhinny> 嗯，我找到了，谢谢
<windwhinny> 还有个问题，我用chrome的时候，flash总是崩溃，尤其是在关闭标签的时候
<Inode> windwhinny, 怎 么找到的
<windwhinny> 表示程序的文件名都以.desktop结尾
<windwhinny> gnome环境下。用户自定义的程序都存放在~/.gnome/apps下面
<windwhinny> 比如我的一个程序
<windwhinny> #!/usr/bin/env xdg-open
<windwhinny> [Desktop Entry]
<windwhinny> Version=1.0
<windwhinny> Name=腾讯 WebQQ 2.0
<Inode> KAO搞了半天,原来你是找桌面图标的****
<windwhinny> 嗯。。
<FrankLv> ptables -nvL 出来的列表，  rulenum从0算还是从1算的？有参数可以显示rulenum么
 * FrankLv 是1开始算的
<CyrusYzGTt> ...某人在自問自答
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd，我一來警察叔叔就來了。。。。
<FrankLv> 我小心把自己ip禁止掉了，从路由器登server改的 man开始没查到
<FrankLv> 不小心
<CyrusYzGTt> iptables -N -F 是清空
<CyrusYzGTt> #允 许 ping localhost,ping 192.168.0.1/2
<CyrusYzGTt> #allow loopback access
<CyrusYzGTt> iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -i lo -j ACCEPT
<CyrusYzGTt> iptables -A OUTPUT -p icmp -o lo -j ACCEPT
<CyrusYzGTt> #打 开 内 对 内 连 接
<CyrusYzGTt> #iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
<FrankLv> 恩，我用了shorewall，一堆默认规则
<CyrusYzGTt> 我認爲搞個腳本，放在計劃任務裏更好
<FrankLv> 还没时间好好研究下，iptable基本规则以前整过，最近得看solaris上的ipfilter
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<FrankLv> 唉 可能irssi的nicklist脚本在screen下工作不好 屏幕乱了
<CyrusYzGTt> # 防 止 DDOS
<CyrusYzGTt> ###-------------------------------------------------------------------------###
<CyrusYzGTt> #iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,ACK,FIN,RST RST -m limit --limit 1/s -j
<CyrusYzGTt> ACCEPT
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，加上我沒有用fpaste的關係，，，，那樣太麻煩了。。。
<happyaron> 为啥不用sysctl来处理呢。。。
<Fivesheep> hello, 哈皮阿隆
<CyrusYzGTt> Fivesheep§ 應該是 哈皮隆兄
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82525  shorewall 自带的Reject
<happyaron> hello 五羊
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ ..我不知道源裏有沒有 shorewall 但是之前我是用 system-config-firewall & selinux的一個圖形界面配置 ip(6)tables的，
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: 和你一样 我从CentOS过来的
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ ...我現在用的是fedora.9.10.11.12.13.14
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt, ,同感
<FrankLv> 这里有人做Solaris SA么？ 没有机器随便捣鼓，他的Zone功能和ipfilter我最近有接触
<windwhinny> 怎么让外网能访问到我本机搭建的服务器呢？我电脑通过路由上网的
<centerpoint> 大家好
<^k^> centerpoint, 好  14:21 
<centerpoint> 还是小K热情…
<centerpoint> 过年不放假…
<CyrusYzGTt> windwhinny§ 路由器啓動DMZ給你搭建的服務器的ip,然後。。。自己解決，
<centerpoint> 大年三十申请管理员把小K踢了，刷屏…
<windwhinny> CyrusYzGTt，不行，我试过了
<CyrusYzGTt> windwhinny§ 。。。我說了後面自己解決
<windwhinny> CyrusYzGTt:本机IP为192.168.0.101 ，DMZ也激活了这个IP，本机的80端口也开放了‘ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www’
<CyrusYzGTt> windwhinny§ 等下，我把資料發個鏈接給妳
<windwhinny> CyrusYzGTt:嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> windkids§ http://fpaste.org/7ZZh/
<CyrusYzGTt> windwhinny§  http://fpaste.org/7ZZh/ 那些 帶$的自己修改
<windwhinny> 谢谢了，我等会看看
<CyrusYzGTt> windwhinny§  http://fpaste.org/7ZZh/ 那些 帶$的自己修改 還有內網的ip也要自己修改下
<windkids> /msg nickserv register IezohCh9 yamamoto.taku01@gmail.com
<windkids> sorry
 * Kandu 趕快記密碼
 * CyrusYzGTt 看到ee的繼任者了，
<ghosTM55> 悲剧了
<CyrusYzGTt> \\\///msg nickserv regster password>>>IezohCh9 email>>>yamamoto.taku01@gmail.com  ...千萬不要只用一個密碼
<CyrusYzGTt> windkids§ 趕快去修改密碼。。
<windkids> Thank you
<Guest47089> 那个好像是注册用的吧，我也刚用，怎么注册？谢谢
<windkids> I am done.
<CyrusYzGTt> windkids§ 不要按我的格式，我只是說明而已，我是個壞人。。。
<FrankLv> 悲剧了，debian升级时好像把lvm包移除了，系统起不来了
<happyaron> FrankLv: 报bug
<FrankLv> 应该是自己不熟悉debian,4升级到5时需要升级内核，我先是把老大内核移除了，装新内核可能没装模块
<windkids> 吓人
<happyaron> FrankLv: 呃，升级完成前咋能删老内核呢。。
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ 有潔癖的人啊！終於遇到了
<FrankLv> happyaron: 是啊，我想也不应该，他装新内核时让我选择 我选了不要 后来可能准备装新内核了，要输入yes我直接回车了，后来装的那次就选了删老内核 然后悲剧了
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ 我就是因爲遇到這個問題才用fedora的
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: fedora能跨版本升级么？
<FrankLv> 我想学习 solaris 不知道 solaris for 86 还是 opensolaris合适，两个都没什么更新了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 能啊， f10到f12也可以的只要注意/etc就可以了
<FrankLv> 好像有 Oracle Solaris 11 Express
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 我现在一台ubuntu server用的还舒服。 centos5系列一直升级，还没尝试过跨版本
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ 嗯，不過有一次在發行前升級了導致重裝回比較舊的，重新升級
<FrankLv> 我昨晚就是先装了debian 3.1(好老) 然后成功升级到4，准备升级5时，内核升级失误
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<FrankLv> 现在就给我个busybox的shell，不知道怎么才能装上缺的包
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<freeflyi1g> nihui: ?
<FrankLv> 该去 #debian 求救了
<nihui> freeflyi1g: 什么?
<happyaron> FrankLv: 去吧
<freeflyi1g> 这孩子貌似缺心眼，一直在这里直接帖代码
<FrankLv> 唉 先放放吧，这机器准备倒腾 Oracle Solaris 11 Express 了
<yilian> 推荐个好的偷窃站点的工具，要正确保存文件。可以离线浏览。
<CyrusYzGTt> yilian§ 我們私聊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yilian§ 把 url 拿來
<CyrusYzGTt> yilian§ 被-W Wall 了，看不了
<happyaron> yilian: wget
<yilian> 没有，你直接上.net/fourm
<CyrusYzGTt> yilian§ 错误 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET)：未知错误。
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: REST 多熟悉的错误啊
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ 嗯，唉～～不能去了，我的工具都成廢物了
<lindows915> Is there any eggaching people here?
<yilian> 我昨天用VPN上，wget那种维基，到半夜两点才弄好，文件供218MB，速度不行，求专业点的工具。
<yilian> 我昨天用VPN上，wget那种维基，到半夜两点才弄好，文件供218MB，速度不行，求专业点的工具。
<CyrusYzGTt> aria2c
<yilian> 图形界面吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 命令
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者axel
<yilian> 能够显示整体进度吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 能
<zhang_> 大家好
<^k^> zhang_, 好  15:39 
<yilian> 我下载了个pyspider，python语言的，带图形界面，但是在ubuntu下不能用。不会用
<zhang_> pyspider 是不是那个蜘蛛?
<CyrusYzGTt> ...沒聽說過，寡人孤陋寡聞
<lindows915> yilian, wget? or DownThemAll?
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, Have you ever touched Latin or Hebrew?
<yilian> http://www.cnblogs.com/tonybinlj/archive/2009/09/16/1567736.html
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, Sorry for English, no ibus currently.
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ please use pinyin I use pinyi
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, Hao de.
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, shi zhe yang shi ba.
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ zheng jie ,en ,jiu shi zhe yang
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, Qing wen yi xia, ni zhi qian you jie chu guo la ding yu huo zhe xi bo lai yu ma?
<yilian> 安装scim,再装个scim-googlepinyin ，非常顺手
<lindows915> yilian, I use Wubi input method.
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ ....語法不標準阿，太長的話要用","分開
<yilian> 最好带音节
<FrankLv> Oracle Solaris 11 Express 下好了，刻录光盘前 照例找找能不能硬盘安装，都找不到他频道
<CyrusYzGTt> 不能帶音節
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, Qing3 wen4 yi2 xia4, ni3 zhi1 qian2 you3 jie1 chu4 guo4 la1 ding1 yu3 huo4 zhe3 xi1 bo2 lai2 yu3 ma0?
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ mei you ,wo xi guan yong pin yin shu ru,dan shi mei you zhu guo yin,
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, You might want to "s/,/./" ?
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, Mei you for my ask of whether ever learned Latin or Hebrew?
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, and the rest part are about the number?
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ sui bian ,fan zheng biao dian fu hao shi wai lai de
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, I see.
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, 3Q
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ zi ti de hua ,wo bu hui ,ye bu zhi dao , ru he hui da ni
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, 总算有ibus了
<Galaxy> file_exists(argc,argv[count])这一句调用
<yilian> openSolaris
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 嗯，我就是用ibus,不過俺用的是ibus-pinyin
<Galaxy> 跟下面这句int file_exists(int well, char filename[well])
<Galaxy> 匹配 么
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, 我 是 问 你 有 没 有 接 触 过 拉 丁 语 或 者 希 伯 来 语...
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 都說沒有了
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ mei you ,wo xi guan yong pin yin shu ru,dan shi mei you zhu guo yin,
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, 明 白 了
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, 谢谢
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, 打擾了
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> la ren jiu shi zhe yang de
<CyrusYzGTt> we le ren tong chang bei zhe yang dui dai
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, la ren是什么人,拼音有 we le吗 ?
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ I hate you all la people
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<lindows915> 我 又说错 话 了 ?
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ zheng tian bu ba le people about us ,fang zai yan li
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt, ... You words are too hard to understand...
<NoIE> 我发现可以把ubuntuone当作静态网页空间使用，要是canoncial的人知道我这么干，他们会把我怎样？
<lindows915> NoIE, 会 希望你给他们打广告
<iamfbi> 说拼音，真欠扁
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 開鞭妳
<lindows915> iamfbi, CyrusYzGTt 要的
<NoIE> lindows915: CyrusYzGTt: 这个功能很好用，希望他们不要把这个功能屏蔽掉。
 * NoIE 什么时候UbuntuOne支持人民币，我希望成为付费用户。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 我告訴你fedora除了fedorapeople這個空間，也有可以當網頁的
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 我可能是国内的网盘用多了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<happyaron> fedora people提供shell
<happyaron> 不限制转发。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 正解，我把那個shell 結合 nautilus 當網盤用
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 你有多少空间？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 3G 左右吧，
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥你的fp空间那么大？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 似乎默认300M哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ....你要去做點貢獻
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 多用fedora自身的服務
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 啥贡献和增加空间有关？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ...你要多利用那個空間搞git 的，還有在fas和cla上也要搞
<happyaron> git，okay。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 很語重心長的對 happyaron 進行了 擴展教育
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我錯了應該是 4G 4.8G  3.2G  1.4G  71%
<void1> 推荐一个音乐播放器吧
<lindows915> void1, aplay
<void1> alsaplayer?
<lindows915> void1, en.
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 。。。看到準確數字沒有
<lindows915> void1, Of course for me the best is still gnome-mplayer / smplayer
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 你运行一下 quota 看看输出
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 等等，我剛剛卸載了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 在fedorapeople上你咋卸载软件？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 不是fedorapeople.org么？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我說了，我把她當網盤用在 nautilus上了
<happyaron> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 貌似我又錯了，變成欺騙你了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 要看 quota 的結果嗎
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，要看
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 在fp服务器上运行$ quota
<CyrusYzGTt>  Filesystem  blocks   quota   limit   grace   files   quota   limit   grace
<CyrusYzGTt> /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-srv00
<CyrusYzGTt>                     280  150000  150000              35       0       0
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ...很亂
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 150M
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 可能上次我幹了壞事被降級了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<happyaron> 我觉得fedorapeople的管理员都很尽责的，不说明理由不会没事给你改东西。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 上次，我用來下在tor和種子了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 那不会被降级
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 那我不清楚了，我記得，這個網盤我用來下載愛情動作片的，還有下載穿牆工具的
<snoop_fy> quit
<windkids> 我不能标记开机/ RAID和LVM2的启动引导标志。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<windkids> ubuntu-server-10.04
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 这必然要xx掉你。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 沒辦法，當時好奇就當下載機了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 還別說，網速超快，下載完後，就scp下來
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<yilian> ied2k 可以用www.httrack.com的工具保存，不出错。哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> yilian§ 那個 httrack.com 在我的hosts是127.0.0.3
<yilian> webhttrack ?
<yilian> 不过速度是龟速，还是得找人直接截取电驴链接，保存到数据库实惠
<mfmg1911> 為什麼在ＡＤＳＬ撥號下電驢還是Low-ＩＤ？我沒有經過路由啊
<yilian> 我高ID人家也不传文件给我，，
<mfmg1911> 低ＩＤ確實慢很多的
<iIlL10oO> mfmg1911: 有防火墙吗
<mfmg1911> 剛拉了鐵通寬帶，６００元包年，其中３００元網費，３００元轉成手機話費，還送一壺油，反正我不玩遊戲，晚上慢點無所謂了
<mfmg1911> 提示是在防火牆中
<mfmg1911> 但是我沒有設置過
<iIlL10oO> mfmg1911: 可能铁通的上层路由开了防火墙
<mfmg1911> ２Ｍ寬帶現在有１４７的速度應該算可以了啊
<ofan> 2M应该有256K
<mfmg1911> 那就沒辦法了，謝謝，湊合著玩了
<yilian> 2M怎么也得有200K以上才有点正常
<mfmg1911> 鐵通這輩子恐怕沒上過２００吧
<yilian> 256那叫奇迹，能稳定在230很牛了
<yilian> 那用电信的，我都稳定在220
<ofan> 铁通不是合并了么
<gebjgd> 2m/8你说能多少
<gebjgd> 已经不错了
<yilian> 今天4点起床VPN上网，速度是150K ，看youtube舒服啊
<mfmg1911> 對，和移動搞一起去了，但是業務上還是分開叫的
<ofan> 本来想办个10M的
<desksong> 有无用傲兔 hotot上推特的？
<desksong> 我这里出了填写一个名字。啥子都无法填写，api填写了，也没用
<desksong> 只有一个 从 twitter 官网登入
<mfmg1911> 曾經用命令走ssh用過hotot，但是不會設置ＡＰＩ，現在我用pino
<desksong> mfmg1911: pino咋个安装的？
<desksong> http://i.imgur.com/YR7Dc.png
<mfmg1911> 等下
<happyaron> mfmg1911: 你这个网费真便宜。
<yilian> wine+myentunel
<mfmg1911> http://pino-app.appspot.com/
<mfmg1911> 是啊
<desksong> mfmg1911: 这个地方
<desksong> Packages
<desksong> Ubuntu
<desksong> mf
<desksong> mfmg1911: 没用。404
<desksong> 那个源估计移动文职了
<desksong> 位置
<mfmg1911> 好像有deb包下載的
<mfmg1911> 我在湖南常德
<mfmg1911> ＠desksong:　Ubuntu　sudo add-apt-repository ppa:vala-team/ppa
<mfmg1911> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:troorl/pino
<desksong> mf
<desksong> mfmg1911: 这两个没用，update会出现404
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd 我發現 yum install dpkg-devel後，能夠在fedora的apt-get用debian的源，，，
<mfmg1911> 那就沒辦法了
<CyrusYzGTt> 幸好debian也能安裝rpm的包管理，心理平衡多了
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 你敢用么？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 敢啊
<desksong> 囧
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: /sbin 下的全部装一遍吧
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我現在的fedora是從ubuntu>>>debian>>>fedora的
<alvin_rxg> 一条路子？……
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 中間就是用BLFS的編譯方法，把衝突去掉
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 你的胆量太大了。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 額～都是GNU/Linux沒問題的
 * roylez_ 感冒2天了，快升仙了
 * desksong 哈哈，搞定
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 昇仙後，把耶和華幹掉，既然又想要靈魂製作天使軍圖了
 * roylez_ 决定明天work from home...
 * CyrusYzGTt 羨慕自由職業
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: fedora可以用debian的源？？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 可以，我現在yum update google-chrome-stable && apt-get 升級opera
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ...你看了下 /etc/apt.d/mirrorlist 没
<roylez_> 按照我的记忆，帽子里面装了apt，还是用apt下的帽子的源
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 是的，但是自從有了dpkg-devel後可以用deb
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 不再需要alien
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 本地编译吗？deb-src？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ dpkg-1.15.5.6-6.fc14.i686 dpkg-devel-1.15.5.6-6.fc14.noarch
<dawnfantasy> 请教个问题：1024柱面的问题，是不是只要 GRUB 装在了1024之前就可以了，因为grub会去装载kernel。
<roylez_> 你装个sysv-rc-conf试试
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我很難從debian轉移到 fedora,系統的我現在還不敢，但是opera,google的可以
<CyrusYzGTt> 況且，我還有chkconfig
<roylez_> 帽子系列要想用得舒服，还是得自己编译...
<chgtg> 烂豆豆，现在没有1024的问题了吧
<dawnfantasy> chgtg, 坏博士
<dawnfantasy> chgtg,  那就是怎么分区都可以了？
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: 牛人很久不自己装机了吧？
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: 据说是，HOHO
<bao_> 如果系统好，为什么要经常重复装机
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: 我找到一个php，拿来就能用
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: 现在有个问题：一个网站下，会有很多个session，每个session都单独注册
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: 让3个session统一注册
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: 这个在专业上怎么叫法？
<chgtg> 用户通行证吗？
<dawnfantasy> chgtg,  这么高级的，，应该是你说的通行证之类的
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: e文怎么说？
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: 一会儿问问作者去
<dawnfantasy> bao_, 那要问问win了
<chgtg> ;-)
<dawnfantasy> ChanServ, portal?
<bao_> 我的win重来不重装，都用了好几年了
<bao_> 可能有些人不会用吧
 * chgtg ^_^
 * chgtg &_&
<dawnfantasy> 。。。。。。。。。。
<dawnfantasy> 无辜¬
<chgtg> .............
<caleb-> 我的win重来不用装，都用了linux十几年了
<ofan> 最近几天win重装了无限次..
<dawnfantasy> caleb-, ghost是很不错的
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: 又上什么牛机了？
<dawnfantasy> chgtg, 家里机器~~老掉牙了
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: 老机器估计还会有1024的限制
<chgtg> dawnfantasy: 呵呵！not sure
<dawnfantasy> 呜呜
<dawnfantasy> 保险为准
<_myke> Linux下怎么备份系统的? tar?
<dawnfantasy> 备份linux可以tar
<cfy> _myke: dd
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 豆腐好
<cfy> _myke: 如果是分区之间对着备份,那用rsync
<CyrusYzGTt> conezilla
<CyrusYzGTt> clonezilla
<dawnfantasy> 吃饭去了～～
<dawnfantasy> cfy, hi
<cfy> 我也吃饭去.....
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈.我在给别人恢复分区
<cfy> Kandu: 用着screen,这样他也看得到呢.
<caleb-> 恢复分区 <- 有啥工具？
<caleb-> cfy: 是说 undelete?
<CyrusYzGTt> 得找軍工科技
<cfy> caleb-: 分区标
<cfy> 表
<cfy> testdisk
<^k^> cfy, ....  18:12 
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> caleb-: 那的全部win的硬盘,安装的时候误操作.然后把ubuntu装上去了.不过马上拔电源了.
<cfy> 所以分区表坏了
 * cfy 21%.....
<caleb-> 拔电源...
<vicwjb> nnd 还是搞不定opera的字体
<huangg> cfy: 重新分区？
 * huangg 据说ubuntu的定位是免费的macos
<CyrusYzGTt> vicwjb§ 我現在只用wqy，可以說有時opera比較難看
<caleb-> 问题是 ubuntu 没有教主
 * CyrusYzGTt 可以找ee當那個教主的助手
<CyrusYzGTt> 倭國是不是發生生化危機了
<CyrusYzGTt> 宮崎
<Relaed> CyrusYzGTt: 禽流感
<Relaed> CyrusYzGTt: 那里之前是口蹄疫...瘟疫之地啊
<vicwjb> CyrusYzGTt: 郁闷啊
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 倭国是指东瀛？
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§ 嗯，
<_myke> cfy: dd太慢
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§ 扶桑是古墨西哥
<_myke> cfy: rsync没有用过
<Relaed> CyrusYzGTt: 现在要搞FTA了，虽然中国不参加。但是，若真的搞起来，日本的农业就几乎game over了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Relaed§ ...啥是FTA
<Relaed> CyrusYzGTt: Free Trade Agreement
<CyrusYzGTt> Relaed§ ...中文
<caleb-> 各大有钱国家的粮食自给率都不怎么样啊
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 自由贸易xx？
<Relaed> CyrusYzGTt: 你很烦诶，自由贸易协定...
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 扶桑没听过
<caleb-> 都靠剥削穷国活着
<huangg> caleb-: 接受现实吧
<Relaed> caleb-: 鹅城是个剥削的好地方..
<huangg> Relaed: 鹅城有什么寓意没
<Relaed> huangg: 你这是钓鱼么？
<huangg> Relaed: 怎么刚当
<Relaed> df
 * RavenChan 谁在用mutt？
<vicwjb> wqy有一个在线的制作fonts.conf
<vicwjb> 的网址是什么啊
<huangg> Relaed: http://user.qzone.qq.com/710004141/blog/1294989760
<_myke> RavenChan: mutt有什么功能? 和thunderbird比?
<NoIE> huangg: 你的空间？
<huangg> NoIE: 不，google出来的
<Relaed> huangg: 背景真恶心啊
<RavenChan> _myke, 应该说thunderbird会的mutt都会吧= =
<RavenChan> _myke, 没用过thunderbird= =
<huangg> Relaed: 地图像雄鸡，但里面说不像鸡而是鹅~是蠢鹅的意思~
<huangg> 说的还挺带感的
<_myke> RavenChan: 我在thunderbird里面套了一个vim-like的插件，完全用不来
 * RavenChan 手头的问题是opera mail不支持gpg签名,所以打算换mutt= =但是mutt的邮件提示功能是肯定比不上opera...
 * CyrusYzGTt 那就tb
<yunfan> dgp
<Relaed> 现在警察叔叔不在么。。
<happyaron> Relaed: 反正有log
<CyrusYzGTt> 警察叔叔有飯局
<happyaron> Relaed: 人家还挂机
<CyrusYzGTt> 我猜的
<Kandu> 玲瓏筆電打 55 折在賣
<alvin_rxg> mutt的邮件提示功能?
<happyaron> Relaed: 据说可以写脚本用notify
<CyrusYzGTt> mutt 結合notion-send
<Relaed> happyaron: 真晕，警察不知道隶属什么部门...通管局?警察局?安全局?
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 可以单机打开mutt并切换到指定邮件么
<happyaron> Relaed: 是网警
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 不清楚，還是tb吧，我跟你說的是那些上古linuxer說的
<caleb-> thunderbird++
<Relaed> happyaron: 让我想起了1984里面的女学生干部...Youth Anti-Sex League..
<Relaed> happyaron: 当我没说过
<happyaron> ...
<_myke> caleb-: 哟用thunderbird?
 * _myke 表示Muttator + Thunderbird 压力很大
<CyrusYzGTt> 夫人神好清，而心擾之；人心好靜，而慾牽之。常能遣其慾，而心自靜；澄其心，而神自清。自然六慾不生，三毒消滅。所以不能者，為心未澄，慾未遣也。能遣之者，內觀其心，心無其心；外觀其形，形無其形；遠觀其物，物無其物。三者既無，唯見於空。
<bao_> linux就是给一些老掉牙的机器发挥下余热
<bao_> 新的机器好好的win不用干吗折腾
<caleb-> 小白又来了
<_myke> win就是给一些老掉牙的机器发挥下余热
<happyaron> win是给一些老掉牙的银行发挥余热，XD
<Relaed> _myke: 给别人发挥余热，比如说发垃圾邮件神马的。。。
<_myke> 新的机器好好的linux不用干吗折腾
 * FrankLv 正在自己大学时期的台机上装 solaris...
<Relaed> happyaron是个女的么？
<Lten> 额。
<sila> 求救 求救  sos
<Relaed> 虽说Aron这种名字不多见，倒过来拼就是Nora...
<_myke> sila: ？
<sila> ubuntu死机过2次了   用着用着  鼠标就不能操作了
<CyrusYzGTt> 是uorA
<sila> 右击可以
<sila> 单击不行
<sila> 菜单栏点击无效
<_myke> sila: 现在是吗?
<sila> docy可以
<sila> 重启后就好了
<_myke> sila: 现在是这样吗?
<sila> 现在好的
<_myke> sila: 等到不好再说吧
<sila> 用ctrl alt  del  选择重启回车就好了
<huangg> sila: 是不是ctrl卡住了
<yunfan> Kandu: 什么笔电？ 玉玲珑？
<sila> 没有卡住
<_myke> sila: 你现在用xchat?
<sila> _myke  菜单栏点击会无效
<windkids> 我Linuxbox已被抑制成长为超过10年
<sila> _myke 我用ubuntu10.10   gnome
<sila> irc我用的 smuxi
<yunfan> ubuntu for arm的仓库用的是哪个？
<_myke> sila: 等到鼠标不能用了你就不能irc了是吗?
<sila> _myke 可以的  鼠标但不能用
<sila> _myke 键盘可以操作的
<_myke> sila: 那么你能到不能用之后来问
<_myke> sila: 现在无从诊断
<sila> _myke 但重启又好了  这会是什么问题呢
<_myke> sila: 可能性很多，譬如Xorg的evdev驱动的问题，等等
<sila> _myke 我两次死掉的时候  都是用vbox开着winxp 挂着qq的聊天的时候
<_myke> sila: 你还用qq?
<sila> _myke 没开vbox的时候没碰到过
<Kandu> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5456971998
<sila> _myke 女朋友用qq
<Kandu> yunfan: 以及下面所有掌柜推薦的
<sila> _myke webqq就不能存历史消息
<Kandu> yunfan: 你愛 mips，若有閑錢，可以趁機買一台
<yunfan> Kandu: 晕 原来是狗剩
<yunfan> Kandu: 我刚才下午就去中关村看了山寨的vaio
<yunfan> Kandu: 龙芯这个价格很垃圾 不如买个 东芝的 ac100
<_myke> sila: WebQQ可以
<Kandu> yunfan: 據說狗剩3加了200多指令來模擬 x86
<sila> _myke  对了  我死机的时候还开了 ppslinux版
<_myke> sila: 问happyaron
<yunfan> Kandu: 光靠一个cpu也降不了多少能耗 如果存储用固态盘就好了
<sila> _myke webqq平时聊天还可以
<caleb-> Kandu: 可以 source 兼容？
<yunfan> 另外屏幕也要找棒子要折叠的
<Kandu> yunfan: 8089d
<Kandu> yunfan: 8g ssd
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 能上两个插槽就考虑 一个插槽就悲剧了
<sila> happyaron   在
<Kandu> caleb-: binary 兼容
<yunfan> Kandu: 照你这么说 狗剩3就成了 mips/x86通吃了？
<yunfan> 是不是直接加了一块芯片阿
<caleb-> Kandu: 不太可能
<Kandu> yunfan: 我咋知道
<yunfan> caleb-: 这有什么不可能的
<caleb-> yunfan: source 兼容就很猛了
<yunfan> Kandu: 我觉得他们是放不下架子找深圳的寨机厂咨询哪些外壳流行
<yunfan> caleb-: 2进制就行了哈
<sila> yunfan linux用固态盘做系统会不会太短命？
<yunfan> Kandu: 你可以考虑下 ac100
<caleb-> sila: linux 系统基本是 read only
<caleb-> sila: win32 才会短命
<Kandu> yunfan: http://bbs.lemote.com/viewthread.php?tid=18132&extra=page%3D1
<_myke> sila: 最好不要用什么QQ
<yunfan> Kandu: 虽说我喜欢mips 龙芯走这个方向不错 不过从市场来看 应该投靠arm才是出路
<_myke> sila: 是QQ4Linux还是Wine QQ?
<yunfan> Kandu: 兼容才是王道 最好他们三种指令都通吃 这下 intel就傻眼了
<yunfan> 不过 win8要支持嵌入式了 以后win不是问题了 估计以后山寨本会主打功耗
<Kandu> yunfan: 不懂
<yunfan> Kandu: 哪块不懂？
<bao_> qq好用啊
<_myke> sila: 特别是什么QQ4Linux, 那东西折腾的很
<_myke> sila: 闭源，并且BUG百出
<yunfan> Kandu: 发表于 2008-9-5 13:36    你发的那帖子是08年发的 现在都11年了 还是没见到产品的毛
<zhang_> 我想在我的机子上弄一个网站,推荐个服务器程序吗
<Kandu> yunfan: 會不會三個架構做一起，變成是 wow 里的德魯伊那樣。樣樣會，樣樣不行
<sila> _myke  我没有用那个  我用的虚拟机里的qq
<_myke> sila: 查下系统日至
<_myke> sila: 日志
<sila> _myke 怎么看
<yunfan> Kandu: 那又没关系 以后工艺进步了 兼容性比那么点性能狠阿 现在比性能都是比显卡 玩游戏对处理器有啥要求 ？ 想想你有个处理器 又可以玩pc game居然又可以玩psp game 还是原生的 根本不需要模拟器 多好
<_myke> sila: /var/log
<_myke> sila: 里面很多，注意看下Xorg的日志，有没有什么evdev，HID之类的字眼的错误
<sila> 有3个  xorg
<_myke> sila: 都去看看
<Galaxy> 用的久了就会明白,redhat比Debian ubuntu的技术支持不知强多少倍
<sila> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<void1> 一个收费的，一个免费的...
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora
<_myke> sila: 无关紧要的，注意看下关于和鼠标有关的
<caleb-> Galaxy: debian 本来就没有技术支持好呗…
<caleb-> Galaxy: 你比较 fedora 还比较有意义
<sila> (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，我漏了一句話沒說
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<Galaxy> caleb-, 说的就是fedora,在用
<_myke> Galaxy: Windows的技术支持如何
<alvin_rxg> sila: 搜索 EE ...
<sila> [    21.258] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
<sila> [    21.258] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
<caleb-> Galaxy: 用 fedora 然后说 redhat 技术支持强…
<void1> Galaxy: 你说的fedora的技术支持在哪里？
 * caleb- 不理会小白
<CyrusYzGTt> fpel
<caleb-> 我校职工董晓娟于2010年5月到达国家规定的退休年龄，已办理了退休手续。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...都說她才20多而已
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 他那错误有点离奇的，仅仅左键不能用
<alvin_rxg> _myke: sila: 看有没有 xorg.conf 有的话，看看里边的鼠标配置是否正确
<CyrusYzGTt> 觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<Galaxy> caleb-, 各方面的体会,打个比方,如何开机进入命 令,相信fedora容易多了
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 你觉得Ubuntu会有xorg.conf?
<alvin_rxg> _myke: 那就 xorg.conf.d
<caleb-> Galaxy: 不是都一样按下开机纽？
<sila> alvin_rxg 没有看到EE
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 他是使用过程当中出现的问题
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<_myke> sila: cat /var/log/Xorg* | grep EE
<sila> WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<sila> [    21.261] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<sila> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<sila> [    16.991] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<sila> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<sila> [    18.712] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<^k^> sila:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<_myke> sila: 用wgetpaste并且贴上地址
<Galaxy> caleb-, echo $deep
<caleb-> Galaxy: 你被 fedora 洗腦了
<zdc> CyrusYzGTt: 作桌面fedora还是debian
<caleb-> Galaxy: linux 不是只有 fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> Galaxy§ 吾道不孤
<CyrusYzGTt> zdc§ 爲什麼這樣問，
<Galaxy> caleb-, inode           ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL
<caleb-> 小白常見行為：沒見過世面然後都說自己用的最好
<CyrusYzGTt> zdc§ 應該說，我用的是GNU/Linux
<Galaxy> caleb-, 你真的很行么
<Galaxy> caleb-, 你真的很行么,一口一个小白
<caleb-> 各个 distro 各有优缺啊
<caleb-> 只因为自己只会 fedora 就说其它 distro 不好, 明显是小白
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 那就學我的方法把她們給合體
<Galaxy> caleb-, 我只是说它的技术水平
<Galaxy> caleb-, 我只是说它的技术水平,不是说它好呆
<yunfan> arm阵营的笔电都是骗子  mips阵营的笔电是大骗子
<CyrusYzGTt> ...還是intel的筆電吧。。。或者AMD
<yunfan> intel的续航不行
<_myke> `mips? mipsel?
<yunfan> 坐火车回去的时候 有个能撑个7-8小时的有现实意义
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就 xingling
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<yunfan> el和没有还不是差不多 只不过大小头而已
<Galaxy> caleb-, ubuntu出了默认的软件库数量比较多,比较全,从根本上说,它们不是一个级别的水平,
 * huangg ssh 的22端口默认是开着的？
<void1> fedora的技术高在哪里？
<_myke> huangg: 关闭，netstat -an
 * CyrusYzGTt 爆發了關於fedora代表技術前沿的真相大討論
<yunfan> 阿 想起来了 amd的apu也很有前途 内置图形核心居然到6200了
<cfy> 怎么在linux里面设置windows分区为隐藏?
<sila> (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled
<sila> 我觉得是这个的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> ... mv win分區 .win分區
<huangg> 22/tcp  open   ssh
<huangg> 25/tcp  closed smtp
<huangg> 53/tcp  open   domain
<huangg> 80/tcp  open   http
<void1> 一直没明白图形性能在linux下有什么用，没有东西可以用这些性能啊
<sila> 因为我只有开启vm输入的时候 才死机
<_myke> huangg: 你装了sshd?
<huangg> _myke: 没- -
<huangg> _myke: 蛋疼了
<iIlL10oO> huangg: ADSL 开80, 其它人能访问吗? 电信好像很流氓,会禁掉
<_myke> huangg: 肯定装了吧，要么你的发行版默认的
<sila> _myke (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled
<_myke> sila: 应该没关系的
<huangg> _myke: 没装过阿- -我的自己的
<huangg> 本
<sila> _myke 我想问题就是这个
<CyrusYzGTt> 發行版默認的是openssh
<_myke> sila: 现在是用evdev不是input
<_myke> huangg: ps -A | grep ssh
<caleb-> void1: 3D 软件很多啊
<sila> _myke evdev是什么  我貌似用的input。。。。
<huangg> _myke: 没翻译
<huangg> _myke: 没反应。。grep是什么命令
<void1> caleb-: 比如说
<_myke> huangg: 匹配
<_myke> huangg: 发行版? Fedora?
<huangg> _myke: ubuntu 1004
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<_myke> sila: 100%是evdev
<sila> _myke 我编译过输入法
<huangg> _myke: 怎么关闭它
<sila> _myke  系统自带输入法语言支持我关闭的
<_myke> sila: 没关系的
<_myke> sila: evdev是很核心的东西
<_myke> sila: 不是编译Xorg或者内核不会碰到
<sila> Xorg 貌似不会编辑过  nvidia显卡安装我用的ubuntu推荐的
<_myke> sila: 没关系的
<alvin_rxg> huangg: 安装 bum，之后看看哪个不需要关闭哪个
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 是开了sshd的守护进程彩绘这样吧?
<sila> myke  kbd安装应该也没有关系阿
<alvin_rxg> _myke: bum 可以方便管理所有的 daemon
<alvin_rxg> _myke: bum 可以方便管理所有的 daemon(services)
<sila> _myke  要不换个kbd compat？
<huangg> alvin_rxg: 瞧瞧
<sila> alvin_rxg   安装olpc是不是 和kbd一样用？
<alvin_rxg> no idea
<huangg> _myke: 好像我什么都没装过- -这台机只是上web 和irc扯淡的
<_myke> huangg: 不知道ubuntu怎么弄的
<huangg> _myke:  浏览网页是需要80端口不？
<_myke> huangg: 这些都是服务器的端口，都应该关闭的
<huangg> 22,25,53,80.113
<huangg> _myke: - -难不成。。我。。
<sila> huangg  浏览应该是8000  加密443
<_myke> huangg: lsof -l
<_myke> huangg: lsof -l | grep 22
<_myke> sila: 不是，浏览是随机端口
<sila> _myke 默认不是8000？
<sila> _myke  http协议不就是8000么
<_myke> sila: 个人计算机的Linux基本上不开放任何端口
<huangg> _myke: 没看出个什么所以然
<_myke> sila: 这是服务器端的
<sila> _myke  kbd有没有什么配置文件
<huangg> _myke: 在bum
<_myke> sila: 不清楚，问别人
<_myke> huangg: lsof -i:22
<huangg> _myke: 刚用nmap扫了下自己，，吓
<huangg> _myke: lsof -i:22 没发生什么
<CyrusYzGTt> 用nmap -v -A localhost
 * FrankLv solaris自带的ssh就是启动的，我又折腾了半天去看装ssh。。。
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 631/tcp
<CyrusYzGTt> chkconfig sshd off
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fpaste.org/EmzL/
<MopperWhite> BSD好玩吗？
<Lten> 个人认为不好玩。
<_myke> huangg: 刚才是什么告诉你有22端口打开的?
<huangg> _myke: nmap
<huangg> _myke: 扫localhost又只有一个631,扫我的内网IP又有22,25xxx端口 怎么回事呢 还没回过神来
<_myke> huangg: 先lsof -i :631
<alvin_rxg> huangg: nmap -sV -p1-65535 看看
<_myke> huangg: 我对网络不清楚
<yilian> 那个compiz主题怎么安装，非ubuntu，用rpm包的那些系统
<alvin_rxg> huangg: `nmap -sV -p1-65535 localhost` 看看
<huangg> _myke: 谢了，这条命令也没反应
<yilian> 我想要MAC OX 风格
<_myke> alvin_rxg: lsof -i :port不完全显示的?
<alvin_rxg> _myke: no idea
<huangg> alvin_rxg: 631/tcp open  ipp     CUPS 1.4
<alvin_rxg> 还有问题么？
<huangg> _myke: lsof -i:631 没反应
<_myke> huangg: 搞不清楚
<_myke> huangg: 我刚刚装上nmap在自己机器测试
<_myke> alvin_rxg: xxxx/tcp open X11 X.Org (Open)怎么回事
<alvin_rxg> _myke: no idea
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 netstat -antpu
<huangg> _myke: 是 - -nmap 扫出631，lsof -i没返回内容，神奇
<_myke> huangg: 我也是，我对网络实在不清楚
<zhang_> 怎么windows下写的中文,到ubuntu下不识别了呢?
<_myke> huangg: 有些是0.0.0.0:xxxx
<_myke> zhang_: 一个是gb18030, 一个utf-8
<CyrusYzGTt> zhang_§ 字符編碼問題
<huangg> _myke: 我这就一个631
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: -antpu挺正常的
<_myke> huangg: 应该没什么问题
<zhang_> 哦!好的谢谢
<fusheng> 我想问下那个我都firefox浏览网页的时候有点问题
<yilian> asp网页乱码怎么弄？access2007数据库，网页编码utf-8
<fusheng> 这里可不可以贴图的？
<yilian> tinurl
<_myke> yilian: 不就:set encoding=utf8?
<huangg> _myke: lsof没反馈是不是说明没东西在用22口？
<_myke> huangg: 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個就是貼圖 http://imagebin.org/133978
<yilian> 没有，强制和数据库传递也是utf-8。依旧乱码。
<CyrusYzGTt> 以 eexp 的名義發出
<yilian> 我如果不启动asp服务器，打开的asp网页直接显示网页源码。*……*
<_myke> huangg: 我先看下ibm的文档
<yilian> 在电脑上同时安装Gnome和KDE不会出乱子吧/
<yilian> ?
<_myke> yilian: 不会
<zhang_> ubuntu好像本来就有这两套吧
<huangg> _myke: ok
<zhang_> 我还装了flux呵呵
<yilian> 我没用ubuntu，只是opensuse那边人死一般的寂静，我来这里捣乱
<fusheng> 这里挺热闹的
<zhang_> 还是ubuntu流行阿,主要是windows用习惯了,转过来还很不习惯
<Kandu> cfy: 加了哪幾個郵件列表？
<fusheng> 吼吼，来这里请教下各位前辈点问题
<cfy> Kandu: perlchian,shlug,hzlug
<cfy> Kandu: perlchina,shlug,hzlug
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ 老前輩妳問吧
<fusheng> 就是firefox的
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么了?
<fusheng> 这样子我也说不清，得贴图
 * CyrusYzGTt 各位，老前輩要不恥下問了，準備回答
<fusheng> 这里怎么贴图的呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ 類似這個就是貼圖 http://imagebin.org/133978
<yilian> ubuntu论坛可以贴图，gmail邮箱视频
<fusheng> 把图放到你的那个链接里面就好了吗？
<fusheng> 要不我给个论坛的链接吧
<fusheng> 我在论坛里问过，没人回。。。
<zdc> freebsd vs linux
<yilian> i386~
<happyaron> yilian: opensuse有人搞中文化么？
<yilian> 什么破emul协议，我都上传了几个G的了，才让我下载不到150MB，操蛋
<Router2> yilian: 我也是在用openSUSE，那边一直就是没人状态。这里差不多用各发行版的都有
<CyrusYzGTt> yilian§ mldonkey表示雅麗一般
<yilian> 11.2的好像语言包支持犬，11.3有很多没完成本地化
<Router2> happyaron: 当然有中文啊
<happyaron> Router2: 我是说，有没有社区的人专职补缺的翻译
<_myke> huangg: 我知道了
<Router2> happyaron: 这个就不清楚了
<happyaron> Router2: 或者说有没有类似opensuse翻译组这样的团体
<huangg> _myke: 哪里查的 - -
<_myke> huangg: 刚才那个lsof -i要在root下运行
<huangg> _myke: 我在sysv关程序
<huangg> _myke: 那不至于一点提示都没吧
<Router2> happyaron: 我以用为主，没太关注过社区具体的东西
<happyaron> Router2: :)
<yilian> 别给我提那个中文wiki了，11.3根本就没有了sax2配置命令了，他还来个安装英伟达驱动最后sax2 ...
<_myke> huangg: 是一点提示都没
<huangg> _myke: 有了
<cfy> 谁使用encfs?
<_myke> huangg: 你看下lsof -i :22
<cfy> fstab里还支持脚本的?
<huangg> _myke: cupsd   1138 root    6u  IPv6   5024      0t0  TCP localhost:ipp (LISTEN)
<cfy> 谁清楚?
<cfy> 我在网上有看到.不过自己还没尝试.man fstab没看到
<huangg> _myke: lsof -i:22 还是没提示
<_myke> huangg: 那说明22没开放
<huangg> _myke: ok谢了  我查查631
<fusheng> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=314933
<ofan> huangg: 当前没有程序使用22端口
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 新手求助！！！关于firefox都问题
<fusheng> 各位前辈帮我看看这个问题吧
<huangg> ofan:。。。
<_myke> huangg: 恩，是ofan说的
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ 老前輩，俺不去Ubuntu中文论坛,只在#ubuntu-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ 老前輩，俺是fedora用戶
<fusheng> 。。。好吧。。
<huangg> ofan: 那631
<_myke> ofan: netstat -anp对吗
<_myke> ofan: 察看开放端口
<yunfan> 刚发现个问题
<yunfan> chromium的flash崩溃了 整个都崩 chrome的崩溃了 刷下就好了
<yilian> 你打开谷歌首页或者去w3c认证的站点看看，如果还是那样，就是程序问题了
<iIlL10oO> 电信封了我的80端口,怎么办? 我想自己做个 web server
<yunfan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIyMjkxMjIw.html        Toshiba AC100 running Ubuntu 10.10- Apps demo
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 换个端口
<_myke> ofan: 启动脚本是不是都在/etc/rc.d?
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 或者找他们营业厅经理，拿协议让他没话说
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 以前网通因为协议的问题赔过我点网费，虽然就几十块，也算舒心了一点。
<huangg> _myke: ok关了，停了cups 就好了
<gebjgd> MM有买小终端的了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, MM有买小终端的了
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 换个端口监听,好像也不通了
<ofan> _myke: 我一般 netstat -tuln 或-tun
<yunfan> gebjgd: 什么小终端
<huangg> gebjgd: 今天你买了没
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 这应该不会吧
<_myke> huangg: arch的话DAEMONS都是手动控制的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 跑linux的小玩意
<ofan> _myke: 不通系统不一样吧，启动脚本
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 实在不行就自己弄sockets server
<knarf> Hello
<_myke> ofan: 我说arch
<gebjgd> yunfan, 鼠标大小
<NWMonster> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rbeqbj-n1Z0/Skeak1qBGyI/AAAAAAAAAeM/3k_ntrDWmOw/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<knarf> 中文
<^k^> knarf, 好  20:31 
<ofan> _myke: /etc/rc.*
<yunfan> gebjgd: 发出来看看呢 你看我就在关注这些 就我上面发的链接
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 我搞了个 sockets server , 端口是8000, 不通
<knarf> Cool..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mm? 小终端？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, media market
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 5w耗电
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能跑linux
<_myke> ofan: /sbin/init加载的时候首先加载哪个文件？
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 换个不寻常的端口
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, sd为载体
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: ok
 * fusheng 被无视了。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能当下载机器
<_myke> ofan: 就是有没有如同main()的东西
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...
<ofan> _myke: 这要看inittab的设置
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 30多欧
<huangg> gebjgd: 地址
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 很好……
<huangg> gebjgd: 这不是你梦寐以求的嘛
<gebjgd> huangg, mediamarket.de
<gebjgd> huangg, 没有屏幕
<yilian> 听说vc不行了，心里很高心，就是该啊！
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 没屏幕怎么玩
<yunfan> gebjgd: 搞得到google的和谐本不?
<huangg> gebjgd: 每天背个显示屏就够了，也可以当平板用
<gebjgd> yunfan, ssh
<iIlL10oO> 有没有基于 udp 的 http
<gebjgd> iIlL10oO, 有
<_myke> ofan: 正常是rc.sysinit?
<gebjgd> iIlL10oO, ssdp
<cfy> Kandu: 你知道在fstab里使用script的事情么?
<windwhinny> 那应该叫做瘦客户机吧
<windwhinny> 我也想要一台。。。当作个人服务器
<iIlL10oO> gebjgd: 浏览器支持不?
<gebjgd> iIlL10oO, 不知道
<ofan> _myke: rc.sysinit -> rc.multi
<_myke> ofan: . /etc/rc.d是不是就是source /etc/rc.d?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我这里有一台终端机呢 netpiliance的
<gebjgd> windwhinny, 对。可以当服务器。可以当下载机器
<ofan> _myke: 恩
<gebjgd> windwhinny, 超级省电，没风扇
<ofan> _myke: 应该source一个文件吧
<huangg> gebjgd: 那网站居然被墙
<CyrusYzGTt> 懷疑 happyaron 叫 徐颖
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 亮
<DBLobster> 大家服务器用的什么系统啊?
<windwhinny> gebjgd: 惠普有几款瘦客户机，但是价格很不划算
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: yy?
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 那個英文是什麼意思 wipe
<Relaed> CyrusYzGTt: 果然是个女的?
<gebjgd> windwhinny, 多少钱？
<_myke> ofan: 谢谢。是不是厉害一点的后门是让netstat -anp查不到的?
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 错了，lol
<yunfan> Relaed: 呵呵 她是女的你要去搞上一腿？
<DBLobster> =-O
<ofan> _myke: 不会吧
<windwhinny> gebjgd: VIA芯片的要1000出头，intel芯片的接近2000
<Relaed> yunfan: 我才23岁，我假设此人比我大。我虽然是姐控，但是....
<yunfan> happyaron: ubuntu for arm的用什么源？
<windAwy> 什么是客户端薄是否仍然存在？或Sun雷
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 你不要立刻回答的雖然我還沒纔對
<yunfan> Relaed: 哈皮可比你小
<gebjgd> windwhinny, 我说的东西在500元人民币下
<Relaed> windAwy: 批发价105Dollar也可以搞定
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我买的那个200人民币 还有个10寸伪真彩液晶屏
<_myke> ofan: 我刚刚看到一个文章，这样写：netstat -anp 嘿，看来这个后门还很弱什么的，让这个程序也显示了什么的
<Relaed> yunfan: 恶，这是勾引我么...
<happyaron> yunfan: 我看看。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚才在和别人说话。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ....
<yunfan> happyaron: 等我拿出来拍个照片
<ofan> _myke: ...
<windwhinny> gebjgd: 那应该需要定做吧。CPU加上内存都接近500了
<gebjgd> windwhinny, 不需要
<gebjgd> windwhinny, 有卖的
<ofan> _myke: 如果这都能隐藏，那netstat就没任何意义了
<windwhinny> gebjgd: 哪？质量怎么样
<Relaed> 你们谁是做瘦客户机的?
<Router2> gebjgd: 国内哪儿能买到么
<gebjgd> Router2, 不清楚
<Lavande> 呃，问一下，两个分开的wp程序可以同时使用同一个数据库用户（操作不同的数据库）吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/133984
<ofan> Lavande: 当然
<windwhinny> CyrusYzGTt: EVE？。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> windkids§ 啥？？
<Lavande> ofan: 如果两个blog同时用这个用户往数据库里写数据，不会冲突吗？
<windkids> 瘦客户机已经死了..
<ofan> Lavande: 写到不同表里就不冲突
<Lavande> ofan: 酱紫啊，我是写到不同的数据库，应该没问题吧
<ghosTM55> hi all , 晚上好
<ofan> Lavande: 没问题的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/133985
<Lavande> ofan: 多谢啦:P
<yunfan> happyaron: 拍下来了 好久没用过
<Relaed> windkids: 在发展中国家还有很大市场的。
<ofan> Lavande: np~
<happyaron> yunfan: 呵呵
<Relaed> WTF...这是什么照片啊
<windkids> Solaris的也已经死了。
<ofan> 手机上装openssh包就会自动删除，邪门..
<CyrusYzGTt> 懷疑 happyaron 叫 徐榮
<_myke> ofan: Linux Mobile?
<cfy> 晕...有人在尝试我的密码...
<ofan> _myke: unix
<yunfan> happyaron: gebjgd   http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i82529   看看这台传说中的200快机器
<fusheng> http://imagebin.org/133986哥哥姐姐们，帮我看看这个问题吧
<NWMonster> 200刀？
<iIlL10oO> http://skks.3322.org:802/ 能访问吗?
<happyaron> yunfan: http://ports.ubuntu.com
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 不对
<windwhinny> fusheng: 还带显示器，才200？这能用吗？。。。。
<sila> InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"  如何改到      INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
<Relaed> 200RMB还是Dollar ?
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..我又不是問你，，，，，
<NWMonster> 200刀，不便宜了
<cfy> 晕...怎么盯上我了...
<huangg> fusheng: 你那是什么图片 没看到
<_myke> ofan: 现在好像就是拿POSIX定义UNIX的吧?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/133985
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: OK
<Relaed> 200Dollar算正常价格..
<huangg> yunfan: 中国产的？
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 多谢
<ofan> _myke: 具体不清楚，应该是unix的啥委员会说的算
<yunfan> huangg: 不是
<sila> InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"  如何改到      INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
<yunfan> Relaed: 200人民币
<fusheng> 那个是我用firefox浏览网页时截下来的
<_myke> sila: ?
<fusheng> 总是要横向
<cfy> Kandu: 真奇怪,forum.ubuntu.org.cn说我的密码尝试次数超过限制.......
<fusheng> 感觉很麻烦
<cfy> Kandu: gmail要我重新登陆...
<sila> _myke 我的xorg里是InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<_myke> sila: zcat /proc/config.gz | grep EVDEV
<huangg> cfy: 老大哥看上你了
<cfy> huangg: 啥意思.....
<cfy> 大家有没有这种状况?
<yilian> 不要抓站了，真够笨的，左上角全站下载看不到吗，已封800IP
<huangg> cfy: 这两天提示我greader重新输密码。。论坛还没看
<cfy> huangg: 你去看看....
<cfy> ofan: 组织有行动?
<_myke> cfy: 今天早上我登陆freenode的时候还说我的IP banned呢
<sila> No such file or directory    _myke   看来我的还不是evdev阿
<cfy> _myke: 然后你怎么解决的?
<happyaron> yunfan: 你试试看感觉怎么样
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 论坛很正常。。没不良反应
<_myke> cfy: 下午登陆就没了
<cfy> _myke: 哦....
<_myke> cfy: 他叫我访问一个网站询问ban原因，上了之后提示：没有该IP记录
<cfy> huangg: 收到...
<huangg> cfy: 发错了- -
<_myke> sila: 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§ 我沒有問你，而且也不上論壇
<Kandu> cfy: 有人看上你了？
<cfy> _myke: o
<_myke> sila: 说明你内核没有config.gz
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 发错了，是cfy ~- -
<sila> _myke   看来问题是这个了
<yunfan> happyaron: 试什么
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§ nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<_myke> sila: 无关
<sila> config.gz  怎么装上
<_myke> sila: 你看下/boot有没有.config文件
<cfy> Kandu: 不清楚.不过我今天ssh过去帮别人跑testdisk,挺爽XD
<Use-Firefox> s/n+d/\e9nd/g
<ofan> cfy: 盯上你了
<cfy> ofan: 不是吧.....
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: - -sorry打搅了 您继续
<sila> _myke  没有。config
<huangg> cfy: gmail不是有IP可以看的嘛
<ofan> cfy: 可以问一叶要log吧
<ofan> cfy: 看看是谁的ip
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§ 上士無爭，下士好爭。上德不德，下德執德。執著之者，不明道德。  眾生所以不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<cfy> huangg: 那是登陆的log吧,gmail估计他没登陆进去
<cfy> ofan: 好主意
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 我错了 别念了
<windAwy> 什么是config.gz意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§  如此清靜，漸入真道。既入真道，名為得道。雖名得道，實無所得。為化眾生，名為得道。能悟之者，可傳聖道。
<happyaron> yunfan: 往里装个系统，看看性能怎么样
<happyaron> yunfan: 有没有普通智能手机好？
<yunfan> happyaron: 要能装系统我还让他闲置着干嘛
<ofan> 有人用vala么？
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个要装系统也不是不可以 要改硬件
<happyaron> yunfan: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§ 真常之道，悟者自得。得悟道者，常清靜矣！
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个机器叫 i-opener 国外有专门的网站讲怎么hack的 有人都上gimp了 额
<ofan> dpkg 有没有操作历史的log？
<cfy> ofan: bash的history?
<yunfan> happyaron: 你给的那个 ports.ubuntu.com是for arm的源么
<ofan> cfy: 远程主机上的
<cfy> ofan: 那也有吧,难道不记录history的?
<ofan> cfy: 不是shell下装的
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<cfy> ofan: Kandu: 不过,别想尝试我vps的密码,哈哈,我关掉密码登陆咯
<_myke> sila: uname -r告诉我
<iIlL10oO> http://yehudakatz.com/2009/12/26/the-rails-3-router-rack-it-up/
<sila> uname -r？
<cfy> Linux localhost 2.6.37+ #1 SMP Tue Jan 18 18:59:07 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<_myke> sila: 恩
<yunfan> 刚才崩了 谁给我发消息了再发以此
<sila> 2.6.35-24-generic   2.6.35-24-generic
<cfy> yunfan: 我可能发了
<sila> _myke 2.6.35-24-generic
<Kandu> cfy: 那 bug 修好了，可以不用 as 了
<yunfan> cfy: 那就再发下被 我看到这里有人给我发了 但是记录没记
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> yunfan: 那不是我
<cfy> yunfan: 我开玩笑的.....
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§
<CyrusYzGTt> 是不是這樣
<cfy> Kandu: XD
<sunwilston> cfy: 你用的内核真够新的？
<cfy> sunwilston: 我用btrfs的必须新.
<fusheng> :-(可不可以插个话。。。问个关于无线网络的问题？？
<_myke> sila: 肯定是用evdev
<fusheng> 各位哥哥姐姐们
<sunwilston> cfy: 你桌面用什么 gnome?
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<cfy> sunwilston: 不过也不是特别新.我也要稳定的XD
<cfy> sunwilston: fvwm.缺什么装什么
<_myke> 我才2.6.37
<sunwilston> cfy: 哦，呵呵
<fusheng> CyrusYzGTt:
<sila> _myke  我机器是由10.04lts 升级来的  xorgconf我自己编辑过  当时触摸板不能禁用
<cfy> _myke: 貌似出到38了......
<_myke> cfy: 恩，我知道
<yilian> 500 Internal Server Error
<_myke> cfy: 所以我内核很老
<cfy> _myke: 你的名字补全...我每次都要按下shift+-......
<cfy> _myke: 37还老......
<Kandu> cfy: 你的客戶端太不智能了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 現在出38了
<sila> _myke  Section "InputDevice"是我自己百度了输入上去的 会不会是这个使用evdev不能用了
<cfy> Kandu: erc.....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦?我看看去
<_myke> sila: 把/etc/Xorg.conf删除，新的Xorg不需要
<Kandu> cfy: 我這邊只要 my<Tab> 就好了
<yunfan> ac100额
<cfy> Kandu: 别说了......我不会lisp......
<sila> really？？？？
<yunfan> 我现在就盼有个sb买了不会用 拿来二手出售
<yunfan> cfy: 要lisp做啥
<sila> _myke  不会挂掉？
<cfy> yunfan: erc有些东西要改下.不会lisp咋改?
<lindows915> Kandu, ERC?
<cfy> Kandu: irssi?
<yilian> 现在simplecd.org上出现大量敏感内容，估计要被害死了
<yunfan> cfy: 哦 忘记你是emacer了
<Kandu> lindows915, cfy: irssi
<_myke> sila: 我没有/etc/xorg.conf
<Kandu> cfy: irssi 可以插 perl，應該是你最愛呀
<cfy> Kandu: 我只是用emacs.用得很烂.....称补上emacser
 * fusheng 被无视的感觉真好。。。
<_myke> sila: 最好是mv, 万一问题了mv回来就ok
<cfy> Kandu: 懒得配置啊.....erc里很多东西都现成
<cfy> sila: mv foo{,-bak}
<cfy> Kandu: irssi怎么搜索?
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ 不在沉默中爆發，就在沉默中死亡
<M-sprite> Kandu: irssi 怎么搜索log？
<Kandu> cfy, M-sprite: 我不會用 irssi 的
<fusheng> CyrusYzGTt:姐姐 我已经在沉默中灭亡了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 你看.....
<_myke> sila: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cfy> Kandu: erc在emacs里.所以我知道怎么搜索.....
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ 我是男的，，，，你快滅亡吧
<M-sprite> Kandu: 额，，，，我在用，但是就是不会hack
<cfy> Kandu: 碰到啥问题.我可以问问 MaskRay
<cfy> Kandu: irssi有问题.我问谁啊....
<yunfan> 大家围观下这个投票页  http://detail.zol.com.cn/pk/264132_231889.shtml
<Kandu> cfy: 無所謂，這種無關的工具
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.
<cfy> MaskRay: hi
<lindows915> yunfan, What's the problem?
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有人尝试你密码?
<MaskRay> cfy: hi
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<yilian> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2807452 这个帖子里的内容就是色情的，18禁 ，这个站点完咯~~
<fusheng> CyrusYzGTt: 我已经灭亡了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似有人尝试我forum.ubuntu.org.cn和gmail的密码....
<cfy> 我郁闷
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ 那就復活再滅亡
<yunfan> lindows915: 看右边那个结果 只有2票投进去 然后看那个直方图
<MaskRay> cfy: 提示有人在试密码？
<cfy> MaskRay: gmail里是让我重新输入密码
<DBLobster> cfy: 你怎么看到的?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我估計是ee的復仇行動
<lindows915> yunfan, :) What I got at first is 0 to 0. :) Now I see.
<cfy> MaskRay: forum.ubuntu.org.cn里是提示说我尝试密码次数超过3次...需要输入验证码登陆
<cfy> DBLobster: 登陆的时候和以前不一样
<fusheng> CyrusYzGTt:复活不了。。。这个怎么在聊天的时候加某人的名字？我都是复制粘帖。。囧！！
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 应该找你...我低调的....
<DBLobster> 我这边 https 拆机慢
<huangg> fusheng: tab
<DBLobster> SSL 经常 （错误码： ssl_error_bad_mac_alert）
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ 前面幾個字符再"Tab"
<fusheng> CyrusYzGTt: SO GA
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 貌似爆料的是妳。。。而且你直接說出密碼
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 都gpl了....能怪我嘛XD
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ 我不會說倭語，走開
<fusheng> CyrusYzGTt: 哥哥，你就帮我解决解决那firefox的问题呗
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ......應該用BSD和lgpl雙授權協議
<fusheng> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fusheng§ ...我不會，
<fusheng> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。。。。唉。。。
<happyaron> yunfan: 里面有armel的
<happyaron> yunfan: 还有ppc之类的。
<yunfan> happyaron: 有 for mips based device的么
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ee说随便的...看可以让ee用这个http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/
<happyaron> yunfan: 那要用debian
<happyaron> yunfan: debian有mipsel
<fusheng> 我这个ubuntu10.10 无线网络有时候搜的到无线网络，有时候搜不到。。哪位哥哥知道是怎么回事啊？
<azuis> 信号不好？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,,妳介紹好了，，，，
<happyaron> yunfan: debian支持linux kernel支持的绝大多数硬件平台
<iIlL10oO> http://skks.3322.org:802/rails/info/properties
<fusheng> azuis: 不是/。。。
<fusheng> azuis: 那无线路由就在我的房间里
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ 	E:/www/my1 ??? win? virwin? linux
<iIlL10oO> CyrusYzGTt: windows
<iIlL10oO> Linux ub1 2.6.37-12-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 5 18:42:49 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<happyaron> wm手机能模拟android么？
<huangg> iIlL10oO: 我的怎么才2.6.32
<iIlL10oO> CyrusYzGTt: 做了一层 putty 隧道
<iIlL10oO> huangg: 我是 11.04 server
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ ..額，
<sila> 完蛋
<_myke> sila: ?
<sila> 无法startx。。。。。
<iIlL10oO> i A linux-image-2.6.37-11-generic       - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.37 on x86/x
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 把rtkit删了
<iIlL10oO> i A linux-image-2.6.37-12-generic       - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.37 on x86/x
<_myke> sila: mv之后?
<sila> 显示不正常了
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 那东西现在无法工作，弄一堆spam到syslog里
<iIlL10oO> p   rtkit                               - Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 我没装
<sila> _myke 从新mv回来以后  无法加载kbd 和nvidia
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: server版本可能默认不装的
 * M-sprite 
<_myke> sila: 都不正常了？
<sila> rm以后  现在可以进入 屏幕只显示一半x
<sila> nvidia说驱动没有安装
<_myke> sila: 哦，你mv回来还是有问题？
<sila> _myke  mv回来不行
<_myke> sila: 奇怪
<sila> 现在鼠标点击也死了
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 哦。
<sila> _myke  我
<sila> _myke 我hal下
<M-sprite> sila: 什么是hla？汇编？我在ubuntu上找不到这个包啊
<sila> M-sprite  halt
<sila> M-sprite  重启而已  :-)
<_myke> sila: 好了么？
<sila> _myke 还没  我重装nvidia驱动看看  现在config删除的
<_myke> sila: 你装的是受限制驱动还是open source?
<sila> _myke  current推荐的
<_myke> sila: 你看下官方文档https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_myke> sila: 英文版的比较新
<sila> _myke 哪个好
<sila>  _myke 系统里自带的那个应该是opensource吧
<_myke> sila: 你还是看下那个网址吧
<azuis> 显然受限驱动性能好些
<sila> 下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了：
<sila>   telepathy-logger mono-csharp-shell libmono-management2.0-cil mono-gmcs
<sila> 下列软件包将被【卸载】：
<sila>   xserver-xorg-video-all* xserver-xorg-video-nouveau*
<sila> 。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 上次那个弄在/dev/shm的是不是PORTAGE_TMPDIR这个变量
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是每次build的
<_myke> sila: 如果你purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau的话
<sila> _myke 会如何？
<yilian> 男#女健康成长视频示范http://www.simplecd.org/id/2815673 ，这个站点诡异
<_myke> sila: 可能就没有显卡驱动了
<sila> _myke 已经purge了
<MaskRay> cfy: 根据 make.conf(5) ，默认值试 /var/tmp
<sila> _myke 从新装入新的
<_myke> sila: 哦，正常了?
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是这个是吧
<sila> 还没装
<sila> http://ubuntulifeblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/update-on-nvidia-96-driver-with-ubuntu.html 无法打开
<_myke> sila: 装最新的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<cfy> MaskRay: genkernel的ccache是不是在root下面的?
<_myke> sila: 打不开的，那个在墙外
<sila> _myke 。。。 那怎么装
<cfy> 谁用btrfs的?
<MaskRay> cfy: 是的
<happyaron> cfy:
<cfy> 我对SD卡开启ssd优化有效果么?
<happyaron> cfy: 有
<cfy> happyaron: 你说我对SD卡开启ssd优化咋样?
<cfy> happyaron: okay
<cfy> happyaron: 我去开起来.
<sila> # 96.43.18 (driver is 96.43.19 in the proposed updates source in ubuntu 10.10 )# 173.14.28# 185.18.36# 195.36.24
<_myke> sila: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=294540&start=0
<_myke> sila: 看5楼
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Linux中Nvidia显卡驱动全攻略（一）：驱动的安装
<sila> _myke  arch的源？？？？
<_myke> sila: 不是
<_myke> sila: ppa
<_myke> sila: 我复制过来
<_myke> sila: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<sila> sudo apt-get update 以后我命中很多arch
<sila> 命中 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe i386 Packages
<happyaron> cfy: 有单点读写寿命限制的都可以用ssd优化
<happyaron> cfy: 比如flash disk也可以。
<_myke> sila: 不是arch
<_myke> sila: 和arch没什么关系
<sila> _myke  o   我装看看
<cfy> happyaron: 我有个不心疼的.只要能给我提高性能就好XD
<happyaron> cfy: 性能没啥提高的。
<cfy> happyaron: 就是说坏了无所谓的.
<cfy> happyaron: 哦?这样子.....
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs之于flash disk就是寿命
<cfy> happyaron: 那我还是开起来好了.
<happyaron> cfy: flash disk本身寻址速度和初始读取速度都远快于硬盘，压缩的效果不明显
<sila> 受限制驱动列表里启用最新的显卡驱动就好了 _myke  再哪里
<happyaron> cfy: 所以就剩下btree本身咋样了。
<_myke> sila: Ubuntu有个地方，好像是系统==>受限制驱动
<cfy> happyaron: 压缩?
<sila> _myke  我的没有  只有附加驱动
<_myke> sila: 大概就是那个，然后？
<cfy> happyaron: okay开起来了.
<sila> _myke  下载中
<happyaron> 习惯全键盘s60v3手机之后再用WM的触屏手机，能习惯吗？
<Relaed> happyaron: 绝对不能习惯
<sila> _myke 真慢阿  还不如国外的ppa下载的快。。。。。。
<huangg> happyaron: 现在还有wm机器？
<huangg> happyaron: 上wp7
<_myke> sila: 本来就是国外的ppa
<RavenChan> happyaron, vimscript里面怎么执行命令行命令？
<sila> _myke 哦
<happyaron> Relaed: 主要是哪里不能习惯呢？
<happyaron> huangg: 呃，wm6.5的
<happyaron> RavenChan: 问主席
<RavenChan> roylez,  vimscript里面怎么执行命令行命令？
<_myke> cfy: 你用screen么?
<Relaed> happyaron: wm6.5反应本来就迟缓。呵呵，打字出错率极高。
<Relaed> happyaron: 没有物理回馈的键盘就是不给力...
<huangg> happyaron: 什么机
<happyaron> Relaed: 哦
<cfy> _myke: 用
<happyaron> huangg: htc hd mini
<huangg> Relaed: 我也习惯了全键盘
<Relaed> huangg: 我买android都是全键盘的...
<Relaed> 其实诺基亚粉可以等N9出来。这机器绝对看好。
<cfy> _myke: 怎么了?
<huangg> Relaed:  上wp7吧 越看越爽
<happyaron> Relaed: 呃，有俩选项，一个是htc hd mini，另外是nokia E72，但是后者要多付出1000RMB，你觉得选哪个好？
<_myke> cfy: 我正在操作的一个screen的链接，能不能让用户名相同的login也看见?
<Relaed> huangg: 你是HD2刷的么？
<_myke> cfy: 譬如我ssh到远程电脑
<huangg> Relaed: 网上yy的
<Relaed> happyaron: 你近期买手机就是错误选择...
<_myke> cfy: 然后screen vim一个文章
<cfy> _myke: 在没有开screen的地方.screen -x
<_myke> cfy: 哦，我看下-x
<Relaed> huangg: N8待机时间超长，N9貌似是原生meego
<happyaron> Relaed: 不是我，但是就在近期。
<huangg> Relaed: megoo...
<Relaed> huangg: linux机器不动心么？
<cfy> _myke: 我想你的意思是一个screen多次attach吧
<huangg> Relaed: meego
<huangg> Relaed: 还没看过
<huangg> Relaed: 心动
<huangg> Relaed: 没钱入
<_myke> cfy: 恩
<huangg> 有钱想玩玩wp7  看着 挺带感的
<_myke> cfy: 就是这样，否则如果是-r的话我要Detach了
<cfy> _myke: 那就是这样了,我今天我在他机子上操作,远程ssh过去的.开了screen,他attach可以看到
<cfy> _myke: 嗯,是
<cfy> _myke: -x            Attach to a not detached screen. (Multi display mode).
<CyrusYzGTt> nnnd，我遇到linux卡死。。。。
<_myke> cfy: 我看到-h就明白是我的意思了
<cfy> encfs太费cpu.....
<_myke> cfy: Windows没有ssh……
<Relaed> huangg: 反正我就憋着，然后在白色iPhone4和N9之间做出抉择...
<huangg> Relaed: 款爷
<Relaed> huangg: 这两种都很保值啊...我打算用3-4年的诶...不算款爷
<huangg> Relaed: 6月出ip5
<_myke> cfy: ssh默认exit是什么快捷键?
<Relaed> huangg: 那就憋白色iPhone5..白色！！我要白色....
<sila> 白色iPhone4
<sila> CyrusYzGTt  也去看看 log  我也是卡死 发现xorg配置有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> sila§ 我知道這是主板問題，，所以我說垃圾神舟筆電
<_myke> sila: 装好么？
<RavenChan> huntxu, = =
<sila> _myke 还在下载
<sila> CyrusYzGTt :-)
<_myke> sila: 之前我托大了，我不知道nvidia
<sila> CyrusYzGTt 神舟便宜
<_myke> sila: 抱歉
<CyrusYzGTt> ...............
<sila> _myke  没事 :-)  我的asus k40in的及其
<sila> gebjgd 才来阿
<_myke> sila: 我的radeon也搞了半天，不过比nvidia好多了
<sila> _myke 不过现在删除了xorg以后  应该可以edeve吧
<_myke> sila: ati radeon
<_myke> sila: 恩，你是硬性把evdev屏蔽了
<sila> _myke 10.04的时候 触摸板不能正常驱动  那时候改动了xorg
<_myke> sila: 很久没用Ubuntu了
<sila> _myke 以前没有用虚拟机 没发现输入有问题会卡死
<sila> _myke 最近彻底删除了双系统里的xp   只用ubuntu  然后网银和qq有时候要用就装了vbox  才发现有问题的
<_myke> sila: WebQQ不行?
<sila> 以前那个xorg配置是拷贝的人家ubuntu 8.04的。。。。借鉴的人家的经验
<_myke> sila: 8.04时代应该还不是用evdev的
<sila> _myke webqq不能保存历史消息
<_myke> sila: 群？
<gebjgd> sila, ?
<gebjgd> sila, 你是？
<_myke> sila: 普通用户有历史纪录的
<_myke> sila: 我不知道他保存在哪里的
<sila> gebjgd 不记得我了。。。。 我伤心
<gebjgd> sila, 不记得了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd 你的炮友太多了　哈哈
<sila> gebjgd 我们以前都聊过呢 一看你这名字我就记得了
<sila> _myke :-)
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 对
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 还是你的菊花好
<_myke> sila: 我这里一直保存的，web2.qq.com
<gebjgd> sila, 你不如 Jagdwurst 的紧。所以我不记得你
<_myke> sila: 我浏览器数据全部删除的
<_myke> sila: 大概是因为你不用archlinux所以他记不住
<sila> gebjgd rose  happyon  ofan 这些都是老江湖了 经常在irc混的
<_myke> sila: 哦，只保存一个礼拜
<sila> gebjgd 入门ubuntu的时候你们帮忙解决了很多问题  :-) 我都记得
<gebjgd> sila, 有这事情？我做了好事？
<_myke> 啥时候也让我入门一下，谢谢
<sila> _myke arch真的有那么好  怎么都用arch。。。。
<sila> gebjgd 是阿   好人阿
<gebjgd> sila, 太假了
<sila> _myke 我重启 驱动ok了
<Kandu> gebjgd: 好人就該忽悠別人用 arch，快忽悠
<_myke> sila: 等会儿
<_myke> sila: 万一不能启动
<_myke> sila: 你有没有想过怎么办
<gebjgd> Kandu, 限你早日去archlinux-cn报道
<sila> _myke 不能驱动就重装了
<yilian> [emacs基础视频教程].GNU-Emacs-Part-3.ogv
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我不一直在那兒么
<_myke> sila: 太……
<gebjgd> sila, , 限你早日去archlinux-cn报道
<sila> _myke 重装fsb
<gebjgd> Kandu, 刚睡醒。头脑不清醒
<_myke> sila: 你要保证你在命令行下也能
<M-sprite> test
<_myke> sila: 命令行下可以说话
<^k^> M-sprite, ....  22:21 
<sila> _myke  学阿   :-)  反正还有个台式的
<_myke> sila: sudo apt-get install fbterm
<sila> _myke 不会的就百度 百度没有就google  google不到就wiki  wiki被墙就死心装gnome
<_myke> sila: sudo apt-get install irssi
<yilian> 苹果电脑的键盘是不是很硬？
<sila> _myke :-) 用上了ubuntu就不再想用xp了
<_myke> sila: 这三个装下，万一等会儿X启动不了就用的上了
<sila> _myke 我同事用的federa
<_myke> sila: sudo apt-get install irssi fbterm
<Kandu> sila: 用上 arch 就不再想 ubuntu 了 :P
<Relaed> Kandu: 同意啊，ubuntu是懒人之选
<_myke> Kandu: 没有Ubuntu真累
<sila> _myke suse如何
<_myke> sila: 没用过‘
<Kandu> inet_ntop(AF_INET, &cliaddr.sin_addr, str, sizeof(str))  這行，為何編譯成 -m64 就段錯誤， -m32 就沒問題呢？
<bao_> 不就是linsux吗
<sila> _myke 你不是让装三个吗  怎么只有2？
<_myke> sila: 就2个
<Kandu> 定義是 char str[INET_ADRSTRLEN]; struct sockaddr_in cliaddr;
<_myke> sila: 试试看能否安装
<sila> 如何运行irssi 如果不能进x
<sila> 已经装好
<sila> _myke 已经装好
<sila> _myke 直接irssi？
<_myke> 然后Ctrl+Alt+F1 输入fbterm 看下是否可以  然后Ctrl+Alt+F7
<_myke> sila: 看见没？
 * _myke 什么时候让我也入门下
<sila>  _myke fbterm不行么
<_myke> sila: 刚才不行?
<cfy> _myke: C-d?
<_myke> cfy: 什么？
<yilian> 我安装了英伟达的驱动，但是系统自带的显示器管理器不能识别显示器，刷新率只有50，但是显卡驱动带的配置工具能达到60，该如何是好？
<sila> _myke irssi 可以出来
<_myke> sila: Ctrl+Alt+F1然后fbterm看下是否正常，然后Ctrl+Alt+F7
<cfy> _myke: 退出ssh
<_myke> cfy: 好像不行，我上次遇到：远端关机了，结果我这里死了
<cfy> _myke: 哦?
<sila> stdin isn't a interactive tty
<_myke> cfy: C-d无效
<sila> _myke stdin isn't a interactive tty
<_myke> sila: 要CTRL+Alt+F1
<cfy> _myke: o
<_myke> sila: 然后fbterm
<_myke> sila: 然后CTRL+Alt+F7
<sila> 里面irssi开了如何关
<_myke> sila: 你是否Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<sila> _mykeshi
<sila> _myke en
<_myke> sila: 在C-A-F1中的irssi?
<Kandu> ok, 找到原因了
<sila> _myke en
<_myke> sila: 就输入/exit
<_myke> sila: 然后启动fbterm
<richard_ma> 有用git的么？
<sila> _myke  can't
<richard_ma> 帮忙看看我这个从remote取得代码并打包的命令有什么问题
<_myke> sila: 提示什么？
<sila>  _myke cant open buffe 。。。
<richard_ma> 显示 fatal: git archive: protocol error
<richard_ma> 我的命令是：git archive -v --format=tar --prefix=autogeili-1.0/ --remote=git://github.com/richard-ma/autogeili.git v1.0 | gzip > autogeili-1.0.tar.gz
<M-sprite> 谁用irssi，给个好看的theme
<_myke> 麻烦
<sila> _myke can‘t open frame buffe什么
<_myke> sila: 因为N卡的原因，比较麻烦
<sila> _myke :-) 估计是吧
<lixinfish> M-sprite: 我用的evowhite
<sila> _myke irrsi也不能链接到服务器
<_myke> sila: ？
<lixinfish> sila: 不能连接？
<_myke> sila: "/server irc.freenode.net"
<_myke> sila: "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<_myke> 终端下中文恐怕困难了
<lixinfish> 正在终端下
<lixinfish> 一切正常
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 在不？
<_myke> lixinfish: 没X?
<lixinfish> 哦，放screen里远程
<_myke> lixinfish: 开sshd风险
<happyaron> knockd
<lixinfish> _myke: 何来风险。。？
<sila_> wo lai le
<sila_> bu neng zhong wen
<sila_> hehe
<_myke> sila_: reboot
<M-sprite> lixinfish: 你知道那个在旁边显示当前在线users的脚本名字吗，找了半天没找到
<sila_> ok
<lixinfish> M-sprite: 没有用过，也不觉得有必要。。
<_myke> lixinfish: 在root里如何察看正在登陆帐号
<lixinfish> M-sprite: 旁边才能显示几个啊。。看那干嘛
<M-sprite> 这样啊
<M-sprite> 看看在线的有哪几个认识的啊
<lixinfish> _myke: 貌似是 last?
<lixinfish> M-sprite: 。。。irssi不觉得切换窗口，翻页累么。。
<cfy> M-sprite: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/nicklist.pl
<cfy> M-sprite: 这个么?
<M-sprite> cfy: 谢谢了
<M-sprite> lixinfish: 还好啊
<M-sprite> 不经常切啊
<cfy> M-sprite: 是这个?
<_myke> sila: ok?
<sila> _myke ok了
<lixinfish> M-sprite: 哦，我没那习惯。。就是有个给nick上颜色的script感觉很好用~
<sila> _myke ^_^ 又学了一招  原来终端下irssi那么爽的
<sila>  _myke 我有点指令控了
<M-sprite> cfy: 我已经有了，不知道是不是，但是没有那个效果，我是放在autorun里的
<cfy> M-sprite: o
<M-sprite> lixinfish: 那个啊，不习惯，呵呵，dictcomplete还不错
<_myke> sila: 学习vim
<_myke> sila: vimtutor
<sila> _myke linuxer好像都有点指令控的哦  不过终端下如何用中文呢
<lixinfish> M-sprite: dictcomplete 是啥？
<ofan> weechat 比irssi好用
<lixinfish> sila: 找个能输入中文的地方，远程之
<_myke> sila: 问下N卡的fb
<_myke> ofan: weechat?
<M-sprite> lixinfish: 就是用tab来单词补全，索引在/usr/share/words
<_myke> ofan: vim-like的吗?
<ofan> 恩
<lixinfish> M-sprite: 哇~貌似很赞的嘛~
<_myke> ofan: vim-like的？太好了，pacman -S weechat可以吗?
<M-sprite> lixinfish: 还好，就是那个文件里的单词量一般，不过这样在速度上就比较好了
<ofan> irssi-like
<ofan> 直接装
<ofan> 不是vim-like
<_myke> ofan: 悲剧
<ofan> vim-
<ofan> vim-
<_myke> ofan: ?
<ofan> vim-like有什么意思
<sila> vim干吗的。。。。。
<sila> 我看的云里雾里
<sila> 平时编辑用gedit不就好了
<ofan> vim的键只适合编辑
<caleb-> sila: vim / emacs 可以从头到尾完全不用鼠标
<caleb-> sila: 自定性强，可适合 99% 不同人的需要
<sila> caleb有鼠标用的多舒服阿
<caleb-> 剩下的 1% 只好自己开发 editor 了
<ofan> sila: vim通用 可以在n多环境下用
<_myke> ofan: 单行编辑，譬如$,0,cw等等
<_myke> ofan: 还有上下翻页
<ofan> 那1%估计都选择转行了
<ofan> xd
<caleb-> 转行++
<_myke> ofan: 现在PgUp, PgDn离开主键盘区
<ofan> myke 不好 感觉很别扭
<ofan> 不如emacs的键
<_myke> ofan: 你在bash里面不用set -o vi的?
<_myke> ofan: 不会emacs
<_myke> ofan: 我试用下weechat
<ofan> 我bash里用emacs的
<ofan> c-a c-e 。。。
<sila_> ...
<sila> 终端下看中文是个方块 :-)
<caleb-> sila_: 不习惯就不用学，不过 vim / emacs 受欢迎是很合理的
<ofan> zsh跟bash好多不兼容 太不习惯了
<caleb-> sila: 不过如果平常多用 Un*x 系统，vi 基本用法最好学一下
<happyaron> ofan: 脚本用bash
<happyaron> ofan: 交互用zsh
<happyaron> zsh从来也没说是个批处理型shell
<sila> Yong输入法？
<ofan> happyaron: xxx & 后还是和zsh绑定的
<myke1> ofan: 竟然不支持下划线
<myke1> ofan: weechat的nick不支持下划线
<ofan> myke1: 挺好 你不知道打你名字多累
<myke1> ofan: 在irssi里面m[Tab]能自动补全成_myke
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，确实。
<ofan> happyaron: 应该可以配置吧
<myke1> ofan: 右边那个用户列表如何向下遍历?
<happyaron> ofan: 不知道。
<ofan> myke1: op在前 其他的字典顺序
<myke1> ofan: 不是，我无法翻页了
<ofan> f11 f12
<nihui> http://csslayer.tk/wordpress/linux/%e5%85%b3%e4%ba%8egnome3%ef%bc%8c%e4%bb%a5%e5%8f%8a%e5%85%b3%e4%ba%8e%e9%a1%b9%e7%9b%ae/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 关于Gnome3，以及关于项目 | CS Slayer
<myke1> ofan: 哦，开始我在狂按C-W, C-W
<sila> sudo apt-get install zhcon
<myke1> sila: zhcon也要framebuffer的吧
<myke1> sila: 还有zhcon已经OUT了
<sila> ...
<ofan> myke1: 可以对教程看看 文档比irssi好
<myke1> ofan: man?
<myke1> ofan: weechat如何ignore CTCPS
<ofan> y
<ofan> myke1: 我说官方的
<ofan> myke1: /help看下吧
<myke1> ofan: 我看ignore的帮助几乎没有
<nihui> 现在 tty 下面没有中文？
<nihui> zhcon 和 cce 都没有更新了吧
<nihui> 那么怎么办？用什么解决？
<myke1> nihui: fbterm
<jyfl987> cfy: 你得nn上有 gcc嘛？
<sila_> ?
<sila_> ÄãÃÇÄÜ¿´µ½ÎÒ˵ÖÐÎÄÂð
<^k^> sila_:say 你们能看到我说中文吗 in GBK ? We use UTF-8 !
<freeflying> nihui: gnome的确是一帮 big mouth
<sila> gbk。。。
<nihui> [23:12] <sila_> 你们能看到我说中文吗
<nihui> sila: 我可以看到...
<sila> nihui 怎么是gbk阿  我云
<M-sprite> hi
<nihui> fbterm 的源码仓库呢...
<nihui> sila: 。。。
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  23:13 
<M-sprite> awesome ^k^
<sila> ＃alias zhcon='zhcon --utf8 --drv=vga'  我加了参数utf8的阿
<nihui> Smuxi 是什么客户端呢....
<sila> nihui 也是一个irc客户端  ubuntu下的
<ofan> zhcon不好用
<happyaron> nihui: 为啥要源码？
<sila> nihui fbterm我打不开
<nihui> happyaron: 因为要支持 locale
<happyaron> nihui: http://code.google.com/p/fbterm/
<myke1> happyaron: zhcon不需要framebuffer?
<nihui> happyaron: 没有版本控制啊...
<happyaron> myke1: 不了解。
<happyaron> nihui: 呃，再给你找找。
<M-sprite> 谁有weechat的配置文件，我试试这个
 * nihui 果然乱码了...
<M-sprite> 都是什么啊
<happyaron> nihui: 似乎是，没有人用vcs来开发fbterm
<M-sprite> test
<^k^> M-sprite, ....  23:21 
<M-sprite> test again
<myke1> happyaron: zhcon --drv=vga
<myke1> happyaron: vga是什么意思
<happyaron> adam8157: 使用vga驱动吧。。。我不咋懂。
<M-sprite> kk test
<M-sprite> test you kk
<myke1> happyaron: vga驱动对应的内核参数是什么
<jyfl987> 有没有什么工具可以破解win32下命令行窗口不能最大化的问题？
<jyfl987> 现在在win32下用vim很别扭 窗口太小了
<myke1> happyaron: 知道了，CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE
<M-sprite> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  23:27 
<Jagdwurst> jyfl987: 直接可以设置的
<myke1> Jagdwurst: 右键点击标题栏，默认值，修改下缓冲区以及窗口的width和h
<myke1> Jagdwurst: 发错人了
<myke1> 各位晚安
<kilior> 如果知道要用kvm，当时就该买2×4G内存
<M-sprite> good night test
<jyfl987> 恩 我已经搞定了
<kilior> 现在内存又不够用了。/
<happyaron> jyfl987: gvim
<happyaron> kilior: 买新的，旧的拔了给我。
<jyfl987> happyaron: e
<kilior> 刚买了2根2G的。
<Relaed> 1
<kilior> 现在内存还只有200M不到了。
<ofan> ...
<kilior> 关键是缓存了1.7G，不知道怎么卸下来。
<kilior> 缓存了1.8G了
<sila> bash ＃alias：找不到命令
<happyaron> kilior: 使用的时候会释放的阿。
<sila> 这个是怎么回事
<kilior> 等4G内村便宜了，换成2根4G的。
<happyaron> kilior: sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<happyaron> kilior: 这样也能清空caches
<M-sprite> hilight
<kilior> 哦，试试
<M-sprite> test
<^k^> M-sprite, ....  23:37 
<M-sprite> test
<^k^> M-sprite, ....  23:39 
<M-sprite> test
<^k^> M-sprite, ....  23:43 
<jamesfung> 玩弄机器人...
<M-sprite> no, i test my irssi
<ofan> kilior: 缓存的没关系
<ofan> kilior: 就算128G的内存 也可能会用满
<kilior> 。。。
<M-sprite> overflow ?
<happyaron> 内存空间的问题，溢出啥。
<happyaron> 内存要是那程度了的话内核会自动kill进程。
<sila_> ÄÜ¿´µ½ÎÒµÄÖÐÎÄ?
<^k^> sila_:say 能看到我的中文? in GBK ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> 每到这个点，BT的速度就开始疯狂了...
<happyaron> ofan: 一个枪版电影我都上传到ratio 9.61...
<happyaron> ofan: 没事就传，传成这样了。。。
<kilior> 怎么用rdesktop连接kvm guest?
<ofan> happyaron: 做贡献了 XD
<sila_> 中文
<sila_> 好了  黑
<richard_ma> ubuntu 的section分类在哪里能查到，是什么main之类的叫section么？
<DaBao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=164&t=315134
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<DaBao> ⇪ title:［3D電影分享］16.5G《阿凡達》BT下載（紅藍版、真3D、1080P、mkv格式、英俄双语）
<DaBao> 帖子发表于 : 2011-01-24 0:07
<ofan> 让子弹非的有没有高清？
<DaBao> 那玩意兒要高清的？
<ofan> 恩
<DaBao> 那就自己淘吧
<wzssyqa> richard_ma: 不是，libs 之类的才叫section
<richard_ma> wzssyqa: 我现在要打包，control文件要填入section一项，我这个程序是自动更新gnome壁纸的脚本，应该写什么section？
<wzssyqa> richard_ma: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu -- List of sections in "natty"
<happyaron> richard_ma: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Policy Manual - The Debian Archive
<richard_ma> happyaron: 这个我看过了，ubuntu的section和debian的section完全一样吗？其实我想问这个。。。
<happyaron> richard_ma: 完全一样
<richard_ma> happyaron: 那ubuntu的什么main universe之类的是section吗？
<happyaron> richard_ma: 不是
<richard_ma> happyaron: 那这个是什么？
<happyaron> richard_ma: component
<richard_ma> happyaron: 好，我再去RTFM
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Jagdwurst knownbad http://www.6park.com/enter9/messages/18883.html
<M-sprite> 怎么在打开terminal的时候自动运行命令screen，我的是bash
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 40min?
<qinglingquan> 不知道你用的是什么terminal, 你试试 alias YourTerminal = ' YourTerminal -e screen'
<M-sprite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=315141a
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 命令mv的参数包含空格错误
<M-sprite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=315142
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 备份软件配置的脚本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去过汉堡的miniatur wunderland了么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://pop.6park.com/life2/messages/9533.html
<alvin_rxg> 没
<xiaoy> telnet thekeep.net <--- 老BBS游戏
<^k^>  06:02
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-16
<happyaron> 有多少人真的学好了C/C++呢，恐怕不多。
<happyaron> 学好的人，的确什么都有了。
<archl> happyaron: 恩。
<archl> happyaron: 你是不睡了？
<knownbad> 有个朋友 c/c++ 都熟悉去做 console game 了。
<archl> knownbad:  游戏娱乐是这个世界的主旋律o1
<archl> ——1
<archl> +1
<zhao> 现在win8正式上市没？
<zhao> 不是找win8防破解做的怎么样，如果不好破解，估计瘟痘死用户会减少 在中国
<roylez_> eexp: .
<roylez_> eexp: 神早
<eexp> roylez_: 你又迟到一小时了
<roylez_> eexp: 我给您留了好东西给您早上开胃用 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac286034/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 【高能】这是怎么回事呢，我想问的不仅仅是火灾 - AcFun.tv
<eexp> 放假没
<roylez_> eexp: 我还没起床呢
<eexp> 拉。不去上班？
<roylez_> eexp: 迟到再起床
<eexp> 看来18m蛮好。这都不管
<roylez_> eexp: 神当年不招我后悔了吧？多好的员工啊 :P
<eexp> 其实，我比你还喜欢迟到。我从中学开始的。 lol
<eexp> 睡觉是享受。
<roylez_> 那你还12点上网
<bluek> 哇啦啦
<eexp> 晚上12点？
<bluek> 我突然想学英语啦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]新装系统，头一天关机第二天就再也进不去桌面。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360882 刚开始用UBUNTU,这几天连装了两遍10.04lts,第一次装上后卸载了一个程序，关机后第二天进入不了桌面，症状是点击在登陆界面点击登录后，黑屏白字一闪而过又回到了登陆界面，根本看不清显示的是啥，想着可 …
<fzfh> 大家伙儿早啊
<bluek> 太阳晒到屁股勾啦
<fzfh> 这边好多天没有太阳了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 你知道猫体内的弓形虫卵一旦感染其他动物，会释放一种信息素让宿主更喜欢猫...
<fzfh> MeaCulpa: 哦，看来不能养猫了，一旦感染了就会更多的亲近，就会更多的感染。啊哈
<bluek> 我的星际译王发音有问题
<MeaCulpa> fzfh: 对成年人弓形虫没什么坏处
<bluek> 有的时候根本就发不出来，有的时候只发了一点，后面的就不发啦
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 乐乐还在被窝里面。你叫啥。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于Qt程序 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360885 Qt程序如何访问硬件呀，如触摸屏，串口，LCD屏之类的? 难道是通过访问/dev目录下的设备文件么？但是不同人做的文件系统，有些设备对应的设备文件所在/dev下的路径，名字可能不一样 但是Qt程序在任何环境下都能找到设备，这又是什么原理呢？ 统计信息: …
<fzfh> MeaCulpa: 正常成年人感染弓形虫时大多数是隐性感染，没有什么症状，或者症状很轻，可能有的会出现类似流感的发低烧、流鼻涕、淋巴结肿大、头痛、肌肉关节痛和腹痛等轻微症状，几天后就随着人体产生免疫力，症状消失，一般都能自愈。
<eexp> 昨天去fa了。还是断线。最后还说no pure pk3。被踢。
<fzfh> MeaCulpa: 但如果孕妇感染弓形虫病，再传染给胎儿或者后天获得性感染，后果就严重了，可引起流产、死胎，有接近一半的婴儿出生后会有畸形、耳聋、失明、脑内钙化、脑积水、智力障碍等等，甚至导致成年人神经分裂、心脏病变、死亡。此外，弓形虫还是肿瘤患者、艾滋病人致死的原因之一。
<fzfh> 对了，最近发现一个硬盘频繁的丢文件，用hd tune pro快速检查无坏块，慢速检查有坏块。mhdd检查有unc块。同时smart显示硬盘是正常状态，不知道mhdd检查出来的unc块是逻辑坏道还是硬件坏道。
<fzfh> 如果是逻辑坏道，mhdd的erase命令不知道能不能修复。尝试用erase全盘清数据，结果1T的硬盘，竟然需要将近25个小时。各位大神有没有更快的方法解决。
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂你還沒來
<kingbo> 早
<fzfh> 亚哈，没人搭理哦
<huntxu> fzfh: 壞了的硬盤，趕緊換，邏輯壞道的概念是忽悠人的
<huntxu> fzfh: 沒錢換的話隔離開那部分的區域不用
<huntxu> fzfh: 等數據丟了你後悔都來不及
<fzfh> huntxu: 意思就是mhdd检查出来坏块，就赶快换硬盘？
<huntxu> fzfh: mhdd是那個dos下那個麽？
<bluek> OtdRealPeopleTTS   找了半天没找到，谁有？
<fzfh> huntxu: 家用机的本地盘，重要数据都不在里面。remap以后效果如何？
<huntxu> fzfh: 那看你信不信軟件的檢查結果咯
<huntxu> fzfh: 就只能看查出來的壞道大概在哪些位置，分區時跳過，別用他們，還能挨一段時間的
<roylez> huntxu: 早
<roylez> eexp: 早
<fzfh> huntxu: 是啊dos下的，这个相对熟悉一点，没找到linux下同类型的软件。
<huntxu> fzfh: 反正我的經驗是趕緊換，要不然會後悔。。。
<fzfh> huntxu: 哦。如果要屏蔽的话可能有点困难，前300个柱面，有蛮多个红x
<huntxu> fzfh: 那換吧。。。
<fzfh> huntxu: 这就比较郁闷了，时下硬盘正贵。。。
<eexp> roylez: 18m难道前店后床。
<bluek> 我去年在涨价前买了哈哈，买了不到一个月，硬盘飞涨
<bluek> 是今年
<bluek> 不，是去年，现在是2012了
<bluek> 哈
<fzfh> 运气好啊
<bluek> 正在安装OtdRealPeopleTTS
<fzfh> 另一个问题就是 能不能无损在raid0里面加入新硬盘
<lxz> hello，大家好
<netw0rm> 你们都装了些啥软件那
<roylez> eexp: 滚
<fzfh> 不做桌面，只用来提供服务。nginx+php+mysql，然后kvm跑几个guest od
<netw0rm> ubuntu看着还是不错都
<netw0rm> 的
<netw0rm> 但是自带都的输入法不好用啊
<netw0rm> 你们用啥输入法
<netw0rm> google拼音好不
<fzfh> 不错
<netw0rm> 准备换google拼音
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 找打
<bluek> netw0rm, 我用fcitx
<bluek> netw0rm, 只用五笔。：）别的不会
<netw0rm> 哦
<fzfh> 哈哈，有人要被ban了。可怜
<netw0rm> 我用拼音啦
<bluek> netw0rm, 五笔才是王道
<fzfh> bluek: 不回拆字
<bluek> ^_^
 * adam8157 五笔让人精神分裂
<netw0rm> 我，不太会用啊
<fzfh> 另，现在那个支持kvm的那个opengl加速程序成熟不
<roylez> adam8157: 用5笔蛋都碎了
<fzfh> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/HOWTO_VMGL
<^k^> fzfh ⇪ t: HOWTO VMGL - KVM
<fzfh> 如果这个vmgl成熟的话，kvm中实时3d加速就成为可能了
<netw0rm> 我晕啊，google还没有提供linux版，貌似还得编译
<bluek> 哈哈，星际译王发音正常了。。。
<bluek> 感谢google
<fzfh> http://sysweb.cs.toronto.edu/vmgl
<^k^> fzfh,啥网址y Projects: show
<bluek> 下一步，装辞典
<fzfh> g 星际译王
<bluek> 只是郁闷的是发音的是男的
<bluek> 要是女的我学习英文更有劲啦
<fzfh> bluek: 星际译王是干嘛的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<bluek> fzfh，你英文好，和你不是一个档次的。别意淫
<fzfh> bluek: 嘿嘿。我英语从来没及格过。所以从来不用英文。就是用也是挂上google在线翻译。^_^
<bluek> fzfh,我要能读的，因为我要学英语，很多单词不会读，音标也差
<eexp> roylez: 那就是你寄生在公司？激动啥。 lol
<fzfh> bluek: 啊哈。那不是和金山快译一样的东西。我是老头了，so，不再学英文了，
<bluek> 我日哇，下载词典还要注册哇？
<bluek> 谁有词典哇？实在不想注册
<eexp> adam8157: 建议你改名，省得乐乐老调戏你的蛋。反过来， mada$(md5sum)
<bluek> fzfh，没用过金山快译
<adam8157> eexp: - -!
<eexp> 马达
<fzfh> bluek: 帮人装过
<fzfh> eexp: 然我想起来了马达班长
<bluek> 我不用婊子
<fzfh> eexp: “最后一颗子弹留给我”
<bluek> fzfh，太脏了，动不动就感染梅毒
<eexp> 马达班长？
<fzfh> bluek: 哈哈
<eexp> bluek: 感染过几次？
<bluek> eexp，你经常感染？哈
<fzfh> bluek: win 配置好也不是那么容易染病毒的。善用组策略
<bluek> eexp,我的硬盘就一个系统。gpedit有的时候也不管用
<adam8157> roylez: 准备把C和Python过一遍 http://learncodethehardway.org/
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y Learn Code The Hard Way -- Books And Courses To Learn To Code
<bluek> fzfh,道高一尺魔高一丈，不是解决不了，实在不想折腾。
<eexp> bluek: 。理解错误了。我以为说你的肉体呢。。
<fzfh> eexp: 哈哈
<eexp> adam8157: 改名不。
<adam8157> eexp: 不改...
<eexp> c和py毛关系。完全不同的东西。
<eexp> 尤其，c是只要看到警告，就必须修正。py是只要看到警告，就完全忽略。思维都不同嘛。 :D
<adam8157> eexp: 因为喜欢这俩啊
<eexp> 你会精神分裂的啊。
<adam8157> eexp: 才不会
<eexp> 赞 adam8157。完美的分裂体。
<eexp> 左右脑，分开工作的完美体。
<fzfh> eexp: c严禁，py随意。so，应该是白天教授严肃，晚上嘛……
<eexp> nnnnd 整天交罚款。这过年，事真多。
<cap_sensitive> kernel.org 被封了么？ nslookup kernel.org 没有结果返回
<eexp> fzfh: 晚上淫荡。你直说嘛
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<eexp> kernel.org.		600	IN	A	149.20.4.69
<eexp> dig 吧
<fzfh> cap_sensitive: 正常解析
<eexp> adam8157: 下次，我制作一个左右脑的jiepao图
<cap_sensitive> fzfh: dig 也是 connection timed out
<eexp> 解剖
<eexp> cap_sensitive: 换系统。
<eexp> lol
<fzfh> cap_sensitive: 你的dns
<cap_sensitive> eexp: 是dns污染么？我能上网
<fzfh> cap_sensitive: 换成opendns试试
<eexp> 看nslookup的第2行嘛
<eexp> 看得出是不是污染
<fzfh> cap_sensitive: 当地isp的话，什么事情都有可能
<cap_sensitive> fzfh: 应该是被疯了，挂代理是能上的
<eexp> fzfh: 你敢污蔑isp?
<eexp> 断你的网
<fzfh> eexp: 我这里的isp一直是dns劫持的
<cap_sensitive> 就是本地的isp，我去同学家试过了，也无法解析
<roylez> eexp: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<cap_sensitive> 奇怪了，kernel.org 得罪谁了
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 得罪神了
<fzfh> cap_sensitive: 本地isp的问题，换dns服务器。实在不行，上sec named，直接从根dns查询
<eexp> roylez: 胖子吃饭去了
<eexp> 找你吃早餐，你不在
<roylez> eexp: ...
<cap_sensitive> fzfh: ok。我可以用pdnsd，就是不太稳定……
<fzfh> freebsd9 正式版发布了，有人尝试过没
<netw0rm> $ ./autogen.sh
<netw0rm> 执行到这不走了，是咋回事啊
<netw0rm> 装googlepinyin呢
<netw0rm> 谁给解答下
<netw0rm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=273683
<^k^> netw0rm ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 10.04安装google拼音输入法
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ..
<netw0rm> 谁教教我啊
<fzfh> netw0rm: scim框架提前装好，然后编译环境ok不，再尝试编译
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 11:00
<netw0rm> 编译环境以前没用过，scim装好来
<eexp> 执行后不走，还没提示的，是破sh。
<fzfh> netw0rm: 估计开发环境没有装好
<eexp> MeaCulpa: no pure pk3。
<netw0rm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=273683
<eexp> 你安装了pb没。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: ?? 被T啦
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 装了
<eexp> 当然
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 那些.tmp什么的删了
<eexp> 和tmp无关。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 有什么你自己乱下的pk3么
<eexp> 老地图。以前的pk3
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 删了
<netw0rm> 我在找找开发环境怎么设
<eexp> 找死哦。那么多地图。
<jska>  有熟悉grub2 的么?
<MeaCulpa> 我以前自己的cfg都喜欢打包成pk3的，遇上pb这变态的，都改了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 可以玩的服务器就那么几个
<eexp> 那是，检测md5的。记得
<MeaCulpa> pb就是反人类
<eexp> 啥地址，可以刷全部的fa地图
<adam8157> jska: 有 咋了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: seta log_file "2"
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 随便连个服务器，然后看url和needed files
<eexp> 额。log_file的位置呢？
<MeaCulpa> 如果那个http没有关了dir listing, 你就全下了
<eexp> need的看过。
<eexp> 下载地址，记得没有
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 可能在etmain也可能在jaymod
<MeaCulpa> 那就是相对地址
<MeaCulpa> 淫荡了~~
<eexp> 只要etmain嘛
<eexp> jaymod基本不去
<MeaCulpa> fa不需要下很多东西的
<jska> adam8157:  能用grub2 引导VHD文件么?
<eexp> 你开一个httpd?
<adam8157> jska: 不能 你想太多来
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我有httpd, 但传起来太慢
<eexp> 18m有服务器嘛。上传。
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 去
<MeaCulpa> fa 下载很快的
<jska> adam8157:  俺google下,有人说成功引导了装ub的VHD
<eexp> 干脆，在18m服务器，开一个服务。
<adam8157> jska: link?
<eexp> 昨天看了，还行1xxk。以前只有2xk的。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 你连个server晚上别关机一直spectator就行了~~
<eexp> 组建中国服务器
<MeaCulpa> 中国有服务器，现在都是bot
<eexp> 。。
<eexp> 蛋疼不
<eexp> 有？
<MeaCulpa> 以前中国的那些傻逼战队用的版本都是低于世界
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 装个xqf, qstat的GUI
<MeaCulpa> 中国那些战队都脑抽的
<eexp> 那个xqf还是我从源找出来的。
<eexp> 用不上了。直接bash
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 你...qstat 参数你明白？
<MeaCulpa> 我还没蛋疼到研究那个...
<iSUSE> 尼玛，github用ssh连不上去了
<MeaCulpa> iSUSE: 这一天总要到来的
<eexp> 不需要qstat啊。我都是直接抄几个常用的ip
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 是啊，你不是要刷服务器么
<eexp> 只是，昨天发现，我的脚本不见了。
<eexp> 再找找。应该啥地方有记录的
<alpha080> 上周还能上的。。。
<alpha080> 刚写的烂脚本啊@ @
<MeaCulpa> qstat拿ip. 再geoip...
<MeaCulpa> 祖国的ET我看到还有一个
<eexp> 回家找
<alpha080> 绕墙上github还有啥选择？只能vpn了么？
<eexp> 人要是多。其实可以开的。
<eexp> alpha080: 为啥要钻洞？ github直接上的。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我国人不多的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: < 10
<eexp> 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 我国人对FPS无爱
<MeaCulpa> 仅有的爱也是那些弱智马桶游戏，比如CS
<alpha080> ssh上不了啊
<MeaCulpa> 现在貌似CS都在QQ里玩了
<jska> adam8157:  http://vmlite.org/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=158&func=view&catid=17&id=2098
<alpha080> 无法上传了
<^k^> jska ⇪ t: Ubuntu 10.04 VHD available for download - VMLite
<eexp> 是et的模式不好。
<eexp> 他们不喜欢。
<eexp> 没积分，没钱挣
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 他们看不懂任务简报
<alpha080> ssh -T git@github.com 毫无反应啊
<eexp> lol 也可能
<jska> 现在是用grub2 引导有问题
<eexp> 关键是中国人怕死。比如 roylez。就不敢玩这种要冲锋的。
<adam8157> jska: 这个一是要vmware虚拟机 二是要VHD的module. 你想单独靠grub2实现是不可能的
<roylez> eexp: 我不怕。我信神的，原地满血复活
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 中国人对战争的理解不一样
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 中国人喜欢那种狙击的，千里之外杀人的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 不喜欢硬拼
<eexp> roylez: 怀疑
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 中国人，，对头
<eexp> 就是怕死
<zhao> 中国已经派特工去暗杀达赖乐
<adam8157> zhao: 这你都知道 真好笑
<alpha080> 胡说
<alpha080> 阴谋论///
<jska> adam8157: vhd的module, 1.97版里有,我改了下可以在1.99里编译生成 vhd.mod
<adam8157> jska: 要vmware配合的吧
<zhao> 印度媒体报道的 还告诉达赖提高警惕
<alpha080> 无语，难道真要买个vpn...
<eexp> zhao 是大马的政治宣传员。
<adam8157> jska: 你搞这么麻烦干啥
<MeaCulpa> 就那个卖大便的老和尚还要暗杀？
<eexp> debian?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我来放东西
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 甘露丸
<MeaCulpa> eexp: google 甘露丸
<alpha080> 继续胡扯吧，
<eexp> 搞不清。只知道 debian
<jska> adam8157: 俺想把系统装vhd里,机器硬盘就一个大的数据分区用
<eexp> 有一种法物，叫作“甘露”（甘露丸），自古以来，密宗的上师就鼓吹“甘露”（甘露丸）的种种神异功能，谓能够起死回生，乃至猪狗
<adam8157> jska: 类似wubi那种东西? 直接用wubi不完了
<jska> adam8157: wubi是针对window平台的吧?
<adam8157> jska: 对
<eexp> 无比
<alpha080> 为啥ping不上github，浏览器却连得上？
<fzfh> alpha080: 人家ban掉了icmp包
<alpha080> icmp?google去了。。。
<eexp> http://huaban.com/pins/648533/ 写得不错
<^k^> eexp,啥网址y logsee的采集 - 明 文徵明 小楷《莲社图记》册
<alpha080> 好嘛，连wikipedia都挂了
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/193867 roylez
<eexp>  
<alpha080> 惨了，我用的ssh也挂了
<fzfh> alpha080: 用goagent，很好很快的http代理
<fzfh> 然后挂一个http2socks，什么都有了
<alpha080> github的ssh也能用？
<fzfh> 你试试
<alpha080> 我就关心这个，我对http代理没太多需求的
<fzfh> http的proxy可以转换成socks
<alpha080> 先找找好了。。。整天浪费时间在这上面，哎
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • ORACLE安装25031出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360895 我上数据库课的时候老师就跟我们说过在LINUX安装这个软件是一件很很困难的事情。当时装的时候经历了很长的一番折腾，后来终于摸索出适合自己的一个安装步骤，之后装我都没有失败过。 可是现在换了一个电脑，我真的折腾不起，原来的教程一 …
<fzfh> 、c
<fzfh> 11点20咯，准备午餐了。肚子有点饿了
<freeflying> ee现在都不来了啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救，，ubuntu10.004安装问题，手动分区没显示分区类型 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360901 我用ultraiso做了个u盘装ubuntu10.04，是64位DVD版，4G多 我在手动分区的时候新建分区，没有分区类型选项啊，怎么办 我系统是win7ultimate了 统计信息: 发表于 由 logeable — 2012-01-16 11:35
 * CyrusYzGTt 终于进来了，，昨天一整天都进不来。。。 呜呜
<iss> CyrusYzGTt 这么夸张
<CyrusYzGTt> iss§ 嗯嗯，， 昨天进不来。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 诅咒 让我上不了网的，， 除了 家人
<iss> ChanServ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 昨天上不了irc,,无聊就去 看了 一整天的 youtube.. 唉，，
<alpha080> 昨天我也进步来好不
<alpha080> gitorious解决一切
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ati用户求安慰 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360905 各位坛友童鞋好，小弟我是个喜欢折腾但不求甚解的人，所以折腾这么久ubuntu还是菜鸟一个，最近换了ubuntu 11.10，各种折腾各种不给力，对ubuntu是各种又爱又恨啊。 事情的起因是这样的，Dell 15R的HD5650，这显卡应该主流吧，Win7x64旗舰版上面，没怎么 …
<flh> hi
<flh> ls
<^k^> flh, 好 ㍤ 12:10 新年快乐，除夕还有 6.49天
<iss> hehe
<iss> 还在苦逼的上班ing
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 你昨天也一整天上不了 irc??
<roylez> adam8157: 神驾鹤西游了？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..竹席，，你在 透露 ee的行踪？？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 很好宝地还在
<MeaCulpa> 翻个墙还要上GAE...
<fzfh> 我们这边的办公网也上不了irc，该死的防火墙把irc的端口封闭了。只能ssh proxy上
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> fzfh: 你这劲费的
<MeaCulpa> 我也经常 proxychains irssi
<fzfh> 呀，貌似用ssl连接的7000端口开放了。哈哈
<fzfh> 哈哈，安逸了。终于不用proxychains挂irc了
 * MeaCulpa 要剪指甲了，看起来太不Professional. 干活也不方便
<fzfh> 对了，现在微硬的07版以后的office文档，能不能解压缩以后用awk之类的处理，然后再按照原包格式重新压缩成zip后再改名来进行批量处理。
<nyfair> 巨硬的docx是utf-16吧
<binker> 不想用巨硬或者微硬的软件
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【经验】 firefox不能正常显示网页 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360906 前几天在上浏览网页的时候发现，有些网页不能正常显示，例如tieba.baidu.com.如下： Screenshot-1.png 开始以为是编码错误，js不能正常工作等问题。但均没有解决问题。偶然建发现，错误的网页上都没有显示汉字，猜测可能是字体的 …
<adam8157> roylez: 刚面试去了
<roylez> adam8157: 哦，蛋 + 面，你做烙饼的么？
<binker> Editra是一款需要重点介绍的重量级的文本编辑器，官网称之为“跨平台的文本编辑程序”，其功能完全可以称为“准IDE”。使用python开发，图形界面采用pywxWindows。支持六十多种语言的语法高亮、代码折叠、自动补全等功能。支持编辑远程文件、支持插件扩展、支持会话保存等等。
<binker> 刚刚发现的一个文本编辑器
<CyrusYzGTt> http://techparty.org/2012/01/15/%E7%8F%A0%E4%B8%89%E8%A7%92%E6%8A%80%E6%9C%AF%E6%B2%99%E9%BE%99201201%E5%B9%BF%E5%B7%9E%E6%B2%99%E9%BE%99%E6%80%BB%E7%BB%93/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 珠三角技术沙龙201201广州沙龙总结 | TechParty:珠三角技术沙龙
<foob> binker: 你觉得这个编辑器怎么样
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,4k. 我昨天 一整天 进不来。。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 一般可以换 port
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..我换了。。 就连 非 ssl 端口也进不来。。。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 那就是被 freenode 讨厌了...
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ... 为么？？
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 我一般顶多几分钟进不来
<fzfh> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里是6667端口进不来，只能用7000
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 天晓得，freenode 傲娇呗
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> fzfh§ ..我今天才进来，用的也是 7000
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=360902
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求 invoke-rc.d XXX 与 /etc/init.d/XXX 区别
<fzfh> 是不是freenode强制ssl了
<binker> foob：很好阿
<foob> binker: Bug多吗?
<binker> 我刚刚用呢
<binker> 还没遇到bug
<binker> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/editra.html
<roylez> fzfh: 不用ssl确实不行。在米国的服务器上试过了
<^k^> binker ⇪ ti: [推荐]代码编辑器──Editra — LinuxTOY
<foob> 我看过这个了,试装了下,但没用过
<zhan>  。。。。
<zhan> 都神马年代了，还在纠结编辑器
<roylez> zhan: http://cnbeta.com/articles/169597.htm
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y 雷军为小米挑代言人：韩寒、王珞丹、黄晓明、李宇春四选一_Xiaomi 小米科技 / 米聊 / MIUI_cnBeta.COM
<roylez> zhan: 信春哥不？
<zhan> roylez: 不信，那天我骂他的时候被滚键盘了。
<roylez> zhan: 键盘你也滚啊
<roylez> zhan: 果然是技术宅。我原以为只有滚床单这种技能的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/7gv3xSwbeFM/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 红灯梦_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 红灯梦 性喜剧 独立电影 中文喜剧片 加拿大 司马优 土豆独家
<freeflying> roylez: 18摸啥时候放假
<zhan> roylez: 你们这群肤浅的人啊。怎么能信李宇春，她只是一个普通的歌手，信她不能永生，也不能不挂科，因为她只是一个普通的人，不信？有本事现在抓我脸滚键哦阿斯。ndgauhd9h哦阿森纳vckhzxoloijzcvaspoidf阿斯匹的浪费>,FKXHN咯点击放大，【啊飒飒的大厦，
<roylez> freeflying: 21还是22什么的，忘了
<zhan> 22 都过年了
<fzfh> roylez: 不过也不是。上午的时候挂了米过的ssh代理，一样可以用6667端口上
<roylez> zhan: 少年好身手......
<freeflying> zhan: 在滚了？
 * ofan 清仓处理VPN,SSH
 * zhan 刚滚过一轮。。。
<roylez> zhan: 以后克隆人是个产业 http://jandan.net/2012/01/16/to-clone-dog.html
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y 花5万美元克隆自己的宠物狗[v]
<freeflying> ofan: 你要去微博
<ofan> 不用微博
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/01/16/atty-sixth-taste.html
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y 研究：只有1/6的人能尝出脂肪的味道
<jyfl987> 话说春运期间到底放了多少票阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 难怪我对味精一点点感觉都没有，因为尝不出鲜味
<jyfl987> roylez: 你的舌头不错
<roylez> jyfl987: 1/5的人才能吃到鲜，味精原来只对他们有用
<freeflying> roylez: 脂肪有味道？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> freeflying: 别问我，我不知道
<void1> 脂肪香味啊
<zhan> 油脂
<freeflying> roylez: 过年啥安排呢
<freeflying> roylez: 去新马泰？
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鲜味是多肽和氨基酸吧
<zhan> 啥味道？
<roylez> freeflying: 在家长膘
<jyfl987> roylez: 扯淡吧 如果有4/5的人都吃不到 味精怎么可能变成产品
<jyfl987> freeflying: 你回去投票了么
<roylez> jyfl987: 如果LV的包95%的人都不用，怎么可能变成产品
<huntxu> jyfl987: 還有9999 /10000  的人開不起奔馳
<jyfl987> roylez: 你说得对 是我错了
<freeflying> jyfl987: 回哪里投票啊
<void1> 吃不出未经鲜味的人，直接吃味精是什么味道？
<roylez> jyfl987: 用的人越少越赚钱啊
<MeaCulpa> 有种鲜味我觉得是粘膜受到轻微破坏的味道，来自自己的蛋白质
<roylez> void1: .....
<zhan> 直接吃味精。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 脂肪，我只吃过 猪肉的。。 貌似 是 味道很古怪。。 有点像汽油。。
<zhan> 好恐怖啊
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 你还吃过汽油啊
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ .. 木有。。
<bluek> 大嘎好
<void1> 直接吃味精和小时候直接吃调料什么的又没大区别
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dp45svstc6j.jpg
<jyfl987> freeflying: 会台湾阿
<zhou> 直接吃味精味道很冲
<jyfl987> 还有个湾湾呢
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你投票了没
<bluek>  投个毛票
<jyfl987> roylez: 不见的 我发明的东西用的只有我一个 却并不赚钱
<jyfl987> roylez: 应该是大家都想用 但实际上能够用的人越少越赚钱
<roylez> jyfl987: 因为你没开公司
<bluek> ^k^,把小JJ掏出来晒晒
<freeflying> jyfl987: I wish I'm a Taiwanese
<^k^> bluek, 你听起来像一个科学家。 ㍥ 13:29 新年快乐，除夕还有 6.44天
<jyfl987> freeflying: 额
<jyfl987> freeflying: 你可以去台北看看民政局发不发你身份证 lol
<jyfl987> caleb-: 说话嘛
<bluek> ^k^, 真聪明，我就是科学家！专研究你的小JJ
<freeflying> jyfl987: 他们有民政局吗
<mraandtux> ^k^: F♂ck You.
<nyfair> 囧，原来wine还有windows版，在win上模拟win
<bluek> wine还有for windows?
<nyfair> 嗯
<^k^> bluek, 智力是终极春药。 ㍥ 13:31 新年快乐，除夕还有 6.44天
<mraandtux> nyfair: 太多余了
<bluek> 日，这个bot是谁写的？这么有力？
<mraandtux> ^k^: Fuck You!
<nyfair> 我觉得有用
<mraandtux> ^k^: 屌你老母！
<bluek> mraandtux, 你完完了，当心踢
<nyfair> 我有些老游戏，win7玩不了，但是wine能玩
<roylez> mraandtux: bluek 说得对
<^k^> mraandtux, 我不回应亵渎。 ㍥ 13:31 新年快乐，除夕还有 6.44天
<iss> ....
<nyfair> 有这个就不用切换去linux了
<jyfl987> freeflying: 不知道 反正大韩民国是承认北韩人民的公民身份的 只是得自己亲自去民政局领
<mraandtux> ^k^: Slaves! Get Your Ass Back Here!
<nyfair> 而且wine比win98要小很多
<jyfl987> 不过湾湾恐怕不行 不然的话 厦门人口要暴增
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<^k^> mraandtux, 响应。 ㍥ 13:32 新年快乐，除夕还有 6.44天
<jyfl987> roylez: 我在想 假如以后民主了 是不是要专门成立一个 春运部
 * bluek 驾着 UFO 在五角大楼上空转了一圈
<zhan> 假如
<bluek> 一人买一个车，以后都开车吧，别折腾了
<jyfl987> 都开车 公路会堵死 北京就是个例子
<zhou> 春运完了以后，春运部干什么呢
<jyfl987> 到时候卡在路上100公里 呵呵 沿路居民纷纷卖桶面发财
<zhan> 怎么能都开车。。。
<bluek> 春运完啦，春运部统统下地挖土
<jyfl987> 研究部署清明运
<jyfl987> 清明运玩了研究部署五一运
<jyfl987> 五一运玩了研究部署中秋国庆运  不过下个政权国庆未必是十一
<zhan> 应该叫假日部
<jyfl987> 就叫运输部吧
<jyfl987> 专门研究运输
<jyfl987> 下设客运与货运两个司
<bluek> 大雪飘飘，春运部扛洋锹
<jyfl987> 运输部每个人都要拿 ccie
<iss> jyfl987 真的假的
<jyfl987> iss: 我在做梦
<iss> jyfl987 =。=！
<zhan> 这 iss 真好玩
<bluek> 我每天都在做梦
<jyfl987> zhan: 你买到票了？
<bluek> 梦见好多money
<zhan> jyfl987: 早买到了
<jyfl987> 短途还是长途？ 卧铺还是座票
<roylez> zhan: http://jaspervdj.be/hakyll/
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Hakyll - Home
<zhan> roylez: 有点意思
<jyfl987> zhan: 怎么12306已经挂了？
<jyfl987> 这不是还没结束么
<jyfl987> 我这都访问不了了
<zhan> jyfl987: 你被ban了
<zhan> jyfl987: 刚试了一下，可以上
<roylez> jyfl987: 你被ban了，刷太猛了
<roylez> jyfl987: 我被ban过，呵呵
<jyfl987> roylez: 擦 我都没买过票 怎么刷太猛
<roylez> jyfl987: 你们的出口ip是不是公共的
<jyfl987> 这个自然
<roylez> jyfl987: .
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<iss> 。。
<iss> 不公共你出的去么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 被zf当成攻击源了
<iss> 12306不堪重负 新型黄牛党开发订票软件牟利
<roylez> iss: 今天刚给俩朋友订了返程票
<MeaCulpa> "每次打开这个“抢票工具”，360安全卫士都会报毒，对此店主解释道，软件是用“易语言”写的，所以会报毒，并不代表工具本身设置了“后门”之类的陷阱。"
<MeaCulpa> 易语言~~
<zhan> 这是神马语言？
<MeaCulpa> 360的托啊
<MeaCulpa> http://www.techweb.com.cn/internet/2012-01-16/1142157.shtml
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 12306不堪重负 新型黄牛党开发订票软件牟利_TechWeb
<MeaCulpa> https://github.com/search?q=12306&type=Everything&repo=&langOverride=&start_value=1
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Search: 12306 - GitHub
<MeaCulpa> 怪不得GitHub都被干，原来如此...那些家伙都host到Github了
<adam8157> roylez: 回来了
<adam8157> roylez: 又是一个IBM的人过来面
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额
<roylez> adam8157: 叫神马，老子过去骂
<jyfl987> 所以说这是问题阿
<adam8157> roylez: 而且和存储测试沾边
<jyfl987> 你订票系统做得方便 那黄牛哗的一下就把票给全买了 然后还是让大家都买不到
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦？
<roylez> adam8157: 应该商量好跳槽成功给我钱才像话嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 又不是内推 是猎头推过来的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 北京忽悠的多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/newsgraphics/2012/0115-one-percent-occupations/index.html?ref=business
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y The Top 1 Percent: What Jobs Do They Have? - NYTimes.com
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Physicians??!!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 理疗师
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 搞物理的是 Physicist...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我知道啊，我是说搞按摩的能有那么多钱？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 居然有 cashier ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中学老师哪来的钱...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ca....颜色越浅越好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我明白了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中小学老师赚得不多，但是嫁的人有钱
<MeaCulpa> School teachers don't earn enough to make the top 1 percent on their own, but many live in 1-percent households, primarily through marriage
<MeaCulpa> 原来做老师胜过做空姐
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: p阿 我老妈就是小学教师 嫁的人就是个穷鬼
<jyfl987> 还好这穷鬼人还行 不好赌不好抽
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这又不是中国
<roylez> jyfl987: ...............做你爹真不讨好
<jyfl987> roylez: 这是事实么 穷就穷呗 又不丢人
<bluek> 有没有地方学德语啊？
<MeaCulpa> 德语很热门啊，到处有学
<MeaCulpa> 来钱的都热门
<zhou> 报班学啊
<bluek> 我想网上
<foob> jyfl987: 你是男的女的啊
<zhan> 。。
<foob> zhan: ~_~
<Freebuilder> 是否可用命令提取 deb 包中单个特定文件？
<RavenChan> Freebuilder, tar
<lolicon> Freebuilder: deb 其实就是个压缩包……‘
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=360913
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求提取 deb 包中特定文件命令
<jyfl987> foob: 你想做啥？
<foob> jyfl987: 嘿嘿,想了解下你的性别
<jyfl987> foob: 带把的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求提取 deb 包中特定文件命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360913 以前都是用 file-roller 打开，点鼠标提的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-01-16 14:16
<foob> jyfl987: 你还小吧
<jyfl987> foob: 也不小 硬起来有个10几厘米 跟主席没得比 但好歹能用
<foob> jyfl987: 果然年轻人
<jyfl987> foob: so?
<foob> 说话真豪气
<jyfl987> then?
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 要分两步，先 ar 解开再用 tar 提取单个特定文件
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你来了
<caleb-> jyfl987: 票都开完了…
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我说你投了谁阿
<caleb-> jyfl987: 虚渊玄
<jyfl987> caleb-: what?
<caleb-> jyfl987: 为人不识虚渊玄，看尽动漫也枉然
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我不怎么看动漫 除了猫和老鼠
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 能用管道连接两命令不？
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 應該可以
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 不过貌似用 temp file 方便点
<caleb-> Freebuilder: deb == 用 ar 打包的 tarballs
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 算了，继续点鼠标
<caleb-> 所以 deb / ipk 比 rpm 兼容性高，deb / ipk 可用常规 Un*x 命令解开
<caleb-> rpm 要用专属工具，而且新旧版本不兼容
<caleb-> 要解开旧版 rpm 还得编译旧版 rpm2cpio
<knownbad> Freebuilder: "Extract a single file named "blurf" (or a group of files named "blurf*" from a Debian archive: dpkg --fsys-tarfile foo_VVV-RRR.deb | tar -xf - blurf*"
<knownbad> 搜出来的，别问我其他的。
<caleb-> knownbad++
<Freebuilder> knownbad, dpkg --fsys-tarfile qemu-kvm_0.12.5+dfsg-5+squeeze6_amd64.deb | tar -xf - /etc/init.d/qemu-kvm
<Freebuilder> tar: /etc/init.d/qemu-kvm：归档中找不到
<Freebuilder> knownbad, 我确定存在该文件
<knownbad> /etc/init.d/？
<knownbad> 应该可以看下 tar 吧？
<knownbad> 你得找档案不是路径。
<hata> yo,各位猿
<Freebuilder> knownbad, 汗！路径前要加点！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 大家好！我想请教下关于U盘的UBUNTU11.10不能保存设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360914 大家好！是这样的，我自己买了个高速U盘！ 然后下载了UBUNTU11.10的ISO，然后通过LINUX LIVE USB CREATOR 2.88安装到我的U盘，一切都很顺利，能启动，是一个很好的操作系统 现在，我发现了一个这样的问题，就是，不 …
<knownbad> 年纪大了得去睡了。
<cap_sensitive> 大家好，如果我在 facebook 上浏览一个*非*朋友的公开相册，会留下我的访问痕迹么？
<knownbad> 哦，直接解压去路径。  忘了。
<knownbad> 会。
<cap_sensitive> knownbad: 可以删除么？我能看见自己的历史么？
<knownbad> 任何点击都有记录。
<knownbad> 不是你，是 facebook。
<cap_sensitive> knownbad: 那被访问者能看见么？
<knownbad> facebook 的目标就是记录每个人每个点击。
<knownbad> 可以但似乎得用 api 和付费？
<cap_sensitive> knownbad: ok。但是被访问者能发现自己被某个非朋友访问么？
<knownbad> 不太清楚，很久没用了。
<cfy> 谁用ed2k的？
<cfy> ed2k_hash谁用过？
<cfy> 我找到了个bug....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 愿闻其详
<cfy> MeaCulpa: bus error,计算把文件计算成 ed2k链接。直接bus error...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: gdb调试结果是 它的md4.c有问题 。 143           ((POINTER)&context->buffer[index], (POINTER)input, partLen);
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ed2k_hash这个包,gentoo
<MeaCulpa> ?
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 没用过
<MeaCulpa> 我只弄过mldonkey
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我想是它的md4计算程序的问题。我想能不能报下bug...但是。sourceforge太慢了。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: sf.net上去抱啊
<MeaCulpa> 慢但不至于连不上
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 正在上
<cfy> Artifact: This ArtifactType Does Not Allow Anonymous Submissions. Please Login.
<cfy> 意思是我得登陆么。。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=360902
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求 invoke-rc.d XXX 与 /etc/init.d/XXX 区别
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我还是写email好了。sf报的话还要注册用户，太麻烦了。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: en
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 有点麻烦，貌似md4那部分不属于那个软件的。。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 发一张截图,你有木有兴奋? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360915 仅涂去个人信息. 桌面 2_008 (复件).png 统计信息: 发表于 由 juniz — 2012-01-16 15:09
<adam8157> roylez: 这个爽: let SuperTabDefaultCompletionType = "context"
<cfy> adam8157: 淡淡。貌似，你还没更新你的blog?
<adam8157> cfy: 只有几行脚本而已, 在考虑有没有必要整个repo
<cfy> adam8157: 那直接贴出来吧。 :D 我可以google
<adam8157> cfy: 昨天饭醉去了
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 是不是 mld_hash这个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哪》？
<lei_> lei
<adam8157> jyfl987: 风波庄
<lei_> ?
<lei_> lei_
<lei_> 服务器时间不准啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lei_§ 用 fedora的 ntp校准就是。。 然后 写入 bios
 * adam8157 想在虚拟机里试一下debian testing 结果直接gnome 3 fallback了
<CyrusYzGTt> mld_hash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, not stripped
<lei_> gnome3很难用啊
<cfy> http://developers.solidot.org/developers/12/01/16/0713230.shtml
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: Solidot | 16岁天才程序员Arfa Karim去世
<cfy> 猫叔不在。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 天妒英才？？
<lei_> 虽然理念很不错,但操作不方便,感觉是为触摸屏设备设计的.
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不是。看来微软有个认证，不用读大学也能进微软是吧
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 等下。这算不算进微软工作了？
<cfy> 好像不算。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. ..
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 当我没说。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜人一个。请帮忙。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360917 想从WIN走向UBUNTU但是现在装上UBUNTU以后真的觉得好难了。。从来没有用过。不知道有人能帮我下不。。。 问：怎么才能入门U， 统计信息: 发表于 由 jahuawu — 2012-01-16 15:17
<nyfair> 登船了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 估计是哪个天才发现 M$ 的 秘密被灭口了
<medicalwei> 癲癇嗎…
 * medicalwei （抖）
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,我看到了，，原来 Arfa Karim Randhawa 是美女。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.geekwire.com/2012/arfa-karim-randhawa-19952012-remembering-philosophy-life
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Arfa Karim Randhawa, 1995-2012: Hear her philosophy of life - GeekWire
<lolicon> medicalwei: ……
<lolicon> 心脏本身有问题吧
<lolicon> 癫痫不会死人……
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 这绝对不止是 天妒英才 ，是 红颜薄命
<nyfair> Aaaaaaaa, MOE MOE MOE
<medicalwei> >w<…
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 大叔。。表激动。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 。。 你为么 叫 吾 大叔。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那正太？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 叫我 哥哥。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: - -!
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 呕泥浆
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ .. 去 沙漠 呕。。 这样有利植物的成长
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 猊猊
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ .. 是什么意思，， 寡人不会
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: Ni Ni
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ ,, 什么意思，，我会读。。 不知道意思。。
<ChinaForge> 请问，如果能在本机上调用远程主机的iftop，以便可以监控远程主机的网络流量。
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ suān ní ㄙㄨㄢ ㄋㄧˊ  ???
<CyrusYzGTt> 清 蒲松龄 《聊斋志异·象》：“少时，有狻猊来，众象皆伏。”
<ChinaForge> 我用ssh hostip iftop，报错。Error opening terminal:unknown.
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: ni ni 就是呕泥浆的意思
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ .. 额，， 不会嘛。。 反正我 语文 从来都是 倒数第一的
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 什么班语文那么牛？倒数第一也能搬聊斋？
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ .. 额，差生班
<lolicon> nyfair: 全班都满分
<ypsjd> 各位能上playdeb.net吗
 * MeaCulpa 语文高考不及格，曾经熟读四书五经
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 我 06年 高考 才 357分
<void1> 语文不及格又不是什么光荣的事情...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我 06年 高考 才 英语 378分
<void1> 日本小学教育唐诗宋词论语什么都有
 * cfy 唉。。。语文及格徘徊的路过
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 老师说，，只教 要 考试的。。 不考就不用教
<roylez> adam8157: context有啥用？
<adam8157> roylez: 根据上下文选择补全方式. 路径补全 词补全 智能补全...
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<CyrusYzGTt> mld_hash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, not stripped
<adam8157> roylez: 很方便的
<roylez> adam8157: 我还是用 c-n / c-p / c-x c-l 比较多
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 这个 是 mldonkey 的。。 不过我之编译64bit的mld_hash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, not stripped
<roylez> adam8157: tab还是留着加空格吧
<MaskRay> ConTeXt?
<adam8157> roylez: 多麻烦
<adam8157> MaskRay: context意思是上下文 语境
<MaskRay> adam8157: 误以为 ConTeXt 了
<adam8157> MaskRay: emacs or vim
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 16岁天才程序员Arfa Karim去世 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360919 九岁成为微软认证专家的少年程序员Arfa Karim Randhawa是世界上最年轻的认证微软专家，上周末在巴基斯坦拉合尔一家医院去世，年仅16岁。去年12月22日她的癫痫病发作，心搏停止跳动，被送入重病特别护理。两周前医生表示乐观，认为奇迹 …
<zhan> emacs 有 dwim
<MaskRay> adam8157: 这是什么插件
<adam8157> MaskRay: SuperTab
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你变ipv4了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 到家了
<CyrusYzGTt> 在明明德，在亲亲民，在止至善
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 大学之道！
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ bingo..
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 鬼来了，，快 吐唾液
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 为啥你的hostname是linode的= =
<MaskRay> adam8157: neocomplcache呢？
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 代理/vpn?
<adam8157> MaskRay: 那个插件略显复杂
<CyrusYzGTt> 天下有道，则礼乐征伐自天子出
<RavenChan> adam8157, supertab的默认补全方式你用哪个的？
<adam8157> RavenChan: context
<CyrusYzGTt> 老吾老以及人之老，幼吾幼以及人之幼
<RavenChan> adam8157, 我是说这个：SuperTabContextDefaultCompletionType
<adam8157> RavenChan: 那个我不设置, 默认是C-p
<ypsjd> 今天playdeb上不去？
<RavenChan> adam8157, 话说你有没有觉得vim默认的几个omni补全函数很慢……
<adam8157> RavenChan: 没有啊 觉得慢可以用neocomplcache
<adam8157> RavenChan: http://0x3f.org/?p=1399
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<RavenChan> adam8157, 比方说C语言里按个tab要等好久才会出补全。大概是我的tag太大了？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 那个，， vim补全，，貌似有 一灭死 的 影子
<adam8157> RavenChan: 可能是吧
<roylez> adam8157: 那个neocomp神马的，是不是太重口了？
<roylez> adam8157: 配置要加好大一坨
<adam8157> roylez: 所以我就安心用内置omni
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 我是一直vpn的
<MaskRay> let g:neocomplcache_enable_at_startup = 1
<MaskRay> 一行
<cap_sensitive> roylez: 主席（前主席），你的 octpress 的 pygments 还能正常高亮代码吗？我在 archlinux 下即使按照你”博客“指定 pygments_code.rb 使用 python 2.7 也会报错。
<RavenChan> adam8157, 还有补全javascript用什么比较好？
<adam8157> RavenChan: 不写js的..
<cap_sensitive> MaskRay: 老电脑吃不消呀，05年的笔记本，缓冲的时候vim都快卡死了，用vim写东西的流畅感完全就没有了……
<adam8157> RavenChan: 只写C Python Shell...
<RavenChan> adam8157, 好吧
<adam8157> roylez: 你都前主席了..
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 可以用啊
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 你装了python2.7没有...
<cap_sensitive> roylez: 当然装了
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 开个ssh，小窗告诉我用户名密码，我上去看看
<roylez> adam8157: neocomp貌似不错，在找教程
<RavenChan> adam8157, MaskRay, 话说你们vim上都有些什么插件？
<adam8157> roylez: http://0x3f.org/?p=1399
<cap_sensitive> roylez: ssh还是算了……我把错误信息报到github上了，有一些arch用户反应有相同的情况，帮我看看？ https://github.com/tmm1/pygments.rb/issues/10#issuecomment-3459987
<^k^> cap_sensitive ⇪ t: #10: Lib.so issues when calling Pygments::Lexer - Issues - tmm1/pygments.rb - GitHub
<roylez> cap_sensitive: hehe
<adam8157> RavenChan: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc#L256  这些, 现在没有OmniCppComplete了
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: .vimrc at master from adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<cap_sensitive> roylez: 这个是按照你的配置修改后的出错信息。不用 ”hehe“ 吧 :-)
<roylez> cap_sensitive: rubypython没装？
<MaskRay> neocomplcache用的什么算法？
<cap_sensitive> roylez: 在 rvm 里单独装得，rubypython 0.5.3, 可以么？
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 可以
<cap_sensitive> roylez: 主席你的arch是最新的么？有人反馈说更新后才出现了问题
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 要密码是故意逗你的
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 昨天刚升级，然后没试过了
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 我可以晚上试试看
<cap_sensitive> roylez: 好的。如果你也有相同的问题的话去github上开个issue吧，你的error report应该写的比较专业 :)
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • tinycore64位系统，首创和32位共存双制式系统，4个界面任选，“天龙八部”版ISO镜像133M http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360921 Tinycore linux 可选择32位系统和64位系统内核，个人系统设置文件双系统通用。 开机可选xfce /LXDE/E17/ICEWM 界面。 带最新firefox完整中文版。 core64.png 开机菜单 core64-xfce.png xfce界面  …
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 晚上你还在么？
<cap_sensitive> roylez: 挂机，notify随时提醒
<roylez> cap_sensitive: okay
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 大概是把默认补全算法的结果缓存下来吧？
 * adam8157 "A programmer will eventually tell you to use Mac OSX or Linux. If the programmer likes fonts and
<adam8157> typography, they’ll tell you to get a Mac OSX computer. If they like control and have a huge beard,
<adam8157> they’ll tell you to install Linux.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.qq.com/a/20120115/000716.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 狒狒身中50枪仍疯狂作案 学会偷窃_新闻_腾讯网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://piccache3.soso.com/img_sp/6452/8444026253267676452
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 狒狒偷窃有啥目的？ 换钱买香蕉么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 报复人类吧，， 我猜的
<cap_sensitive> 纳尼？”啥网址y“是机器人自己加的？！是有关键字过滤么？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 11.04系统安装Qlogic HBA卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360923 各位大侠，小弟目前碰到个问题，我在Ubuntu 11.04上安装Qlogic的HBA卡，安装驱动时发现无法识别，安装失败。 想请假下各位有没有相关的经验，我应该使用哪种驱动才能解决这个问题？ 我再Qlogic官网上看没有针对Ubuntu的官方驱动，大部分 …
<archl> 奇怪啊。。。为啥 Midi 都不支持 Pulseaudio 呢。。。
<nyfair> 话说，现在wayland能稳定使用了么？
<archl> nyfair: 可以尝试去不过没软件支持吧。
<archl> nyfair: 其实差异不大吧。。。
<cap_sensitive> ^k^: 测试
<archl> nyfair: 看 webos和maemo系都不比 ios 慢的感觉。
<^k^> cap_sensitive, .. .. ㍨ 16:41 新年快乐，除夕还有 6.30天
<archl> nyfair:  hedgewars 中文情况如何？
<cap_sensitive> ^k^: 日期
<archl> cap_sensitive:  。。。
<cap_sensitive> archl: 抱歉，我测试一下irssi的notify功能……
<archl> ign
<^k^> cap_sensitive, ，2012年1月16日（星期一）。 ㍨ 16:42 新年快乐，除夕还有 6.30天
<archl> nyfair: 教我创作音乐吧
<archl> bluezd:  你和 bluez 有何关系？
<nyfair> archl: 你这4句太跳跃了吧
<archl> nyfair: 4个不同的事情啊。
<nyfair> hedgewars 中文？
<bluezd> archl: 没啥关系啊
<nyfair> archl: 要翻译哪里？
<archl> nyfair: 不是翻译啊，是检查语句的连贯性-因为我中文太差
<nyfair> archl: 怎么检查呢？
<archl> nyfair: 玩hedgewars或者直接看源码中的翻译。
<adam8157> roylez: :edit 后头的文件名能忽略大小写补全么
<nyfair> archl: 要装汞灯？
<archl> nyfair: 。。。什么？ http://code.google.com/p/hedgewars/source/browse/#hg%2Fshare%2Fhedgewars%2FData%2FLocale
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: / - hedgewars - A turn-based ballistics strategy game - Google Project Hosting
<nyfair> archl: mercurial, archlinux只装了py3没装py2
<archl> nyfair: 直接下载，不需要拖游戏吧？
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道，总共就那么几个文件
<roylez> adam8157: ranger或者nerdtree找文件不是很方便的么
<adam8157> roylez: 有时候没有:vs方便
<MaskRay> cap_sensitive: 如何notify
<roylez> adam8157: nerdtree可以开vs的啊
<cap_sensitive> MaskRay: 用一个perl脚本，irssi支持
<nyfair> archl: 朴实的英文，这么翻也没问题啊
<adam8157> roylez: 没有直接用命令方便 有时候
<nyfair> archl: 首先要想好，有多少人需要这个的翻译
<archl> nyfair: 没人
<roylez> adam8157: 你就是懒人，多敲几个字母会死啊
<MaskRay> cap_sensitive: 我目前是 irssi(bell_keeps), xterm(xterm*bellIsUrgent: true) 然后用wm捕捉urgency hint
<archl> nyfair: 因为。。。没人翻译就没人玩。。。
<archl> nyfair: 这个无聊的鸡蛋问题
<adam8157> ...
<cap_sensitive> MaskRay: http://codepad.org/cpaCYO9g 这是修改版，原版在 awesome wm 下notify的格式不整齐
<^k^> cap_sensitive,啥网址y Plain Text code - 62 lines - codepad
<nyfair> archl: 小众游戏总是有人的吧
<archl> nyfair: 没见过中国人——
<archl> nyfair: 有的没中文也有中国人在老外服务器玩。
<archl> 这个不属于那个行列
<cap_sensitive> MaskRay: 用 irssi 的”scripts“吧，简洁一些。
<nyfair> archl: 你看东方厨有几个玩汉化版的
<archl> nyfair: 不要拿日本的说哦。
<archl> nyfair: 平视日文的比平视英文的感觉还少。
<iaxmps> 有人用emacs的org-mode吗？
<nyfair> 我觉得吧，需要游戏汉化的人都是些泡在ali213和三大妈不学无术下盗版游戏的人
<archl> nyfair: 恩。
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.ariel.com.au/jokes/The_Evolution_of_a_Programmer.html
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: The Evolution of a Programmer
<archl> RavenChan: 乌鸦，变形金刚
<roylez> adam8157: 似乎你在manager一途上有进展了
<nyfair> archl: 我觉得翻译的很好，但更觉得你不是想让我校译，只是想让我看你的劳动成果
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<nyfair> archl: 大大我们来组团日英翻译赚美刀吧
<archl> nyfair: 我承认翻译得很好的开源游戏=2009年由syelcn 主持的 wesnoth 。。。
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<archl> sylecn。。。
<RavenChan> archl, = =？
<archl> nyfair: 我曾经去参与一个翻译赚钱项目，后来懒了。。。只翻译了一篇。。。
<archl> RavenChan: 乌鸦，变形吧
<nyfair> archl: 翻译文章？
<RavenChan> archl, 咔咔咔咔！变形了！
<archl> nyfair: 恩。是的。
<MaskRay> 上吧，阿鸦!
<nyfair> archl: 那个只要翻译同人志，没几句话，而且很多象声词
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<archl> nyfair: 你看我感情丰富不？
<archl> nyfair: 不论是 中文 英文，谈到感情方面我就没词了
<nyfair> archl: 翻译点糟糕本子培养培养就有了
<archl> nyfair: 算了，教我如何创造音乐吧，我听了 Katy Perry 的 Firework 想要重制一个类似的。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 感情丰富，是不是翻译成 rich EQ
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 不是哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 好吧，，我就用这个
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你讨厌
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 你 可爱
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 不如用dokidoki？
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ .. 德语？？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我可爱路人皆知。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 好吧，， 你可耻
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 无数人傻乎乎的开车窗看我。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. 你是 AV女优？？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 去死。。。我是男的。。。
<nyfair> 进能欺身压正太？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 好吧，， 你混帐
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  我是坏人
<archl> nyfair: ？
<archl> nyfair: 你是正太？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 好吧，， 你是 奸袅
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 照片拿来。。。
<archl> nyfair: 照片拿来 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ google 爱因斯坦，年轻照
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 爱因斯坦这个姓太多了。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 那就 阿尔伯特-爱因斯坦
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 看周恩来。。。我总觉得和我长得太像了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§  - -
<archl> nyfair: 没有看到如何快速入门制作音乐呢。。。
<huntxu> RavenChan: 鴉
<gjp> cfy: Hello!
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> gjp: hi
<archl> huntxu: 会创作音乐么？
<roylez> cfy: 渣c
<cfy> roylez: 主席。。。
<huntxu> archl: 當然，我放屁的旋律特優美
<archl> huntxu: 写到谱上去给我发来吧
<archl> roylez: 乐乐
<archl> roylez: 抱抱
 * zhan 坐等袋鼠被 t
<archl> roylez: 显示器买到了，没 线
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂我也要抱
<jyfl987> 谁好像搞了我的 $nick_
<jyfl987> ${nick}_
 * adam8157 又折腾了下vim 更舒服了
<nyfair> archl: 入门音乐，还是先学好语文吧
<zhan> 喔也
<roylez> adam8157: 我把那重口的补全插件装上了
<huntxu> roylez: TAT
<RavenChan> huntxu, 啥事
<huntxu> RavenChan: 聽說你有vps
<huntxu> RavenChan: 交出來
<RavenChan> huntxu, 是的我有
<adam8157> roylez: 有必要么...
<roylez> adam8157: 补全菜单自己就蹦出来
<RavenChan> huntxu, 不交，你又不出钱
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我們的關係還要談錢！
<huntxu> RavenChan: 你太讓我失望了
<roylez> adam8157: 写 .vimrc.bundle ，不会太脏
<zhan> 好基友
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你是用 gentoo的？
<archl> RavenChan: 用 vps 做游戏服务器给我玩吧
<FrankLv> 有些自解压的 bin文件 开头是文本的，我IE想下载 现在他给我打开了。。。
<RavenChan> huntxu, 两码事= = 一起来合租吧
 * FrankLv firefox可以的
<roylez> adam8157: 你又折腾了点啥？
<RavenChan> archl, 你能谱曲？
<adam8157> roylez: 有没有比较干净的文件查找跳转插件, Command-T需要ruby Fuzzyfinder会生成垃圾文件, 而且还不是用绝对路径 经常跳到空文件
<adam8157> roylez: set wildmode=longest:full,full
<archl> RavenChan: 不会。
<RavenChan> archl, 那你要怎么制作音乐= =
<roylez> adam8157: 你真悲催，我没这需求
<zhan> RavenChan: 袋鼠会嚎叫
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 交出来
<adam8157> roylez: 算了 还是手动跳转吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, huntxu 又不是我一个人的vps= =
<RavenChan> huntxu, 话说你来注入这个看看 ： test.rorvn.info
<huntxu> RavenChan: 多少錢
<adam8157> roylez: 你这玩儿ruby的也不整台mac机
<huntxu> RavenChan: 啥注入
<roylez> adam8157: 没钱
<roylez> adam8157: 想砸电脑回家
<RavenChan> huntxu, 跨站脚本啊，数据库啊
<adam8157> roylez: ç ¸?
<RavenChan> huntxu, 随你= =
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> roylez: why
<huntxu> RavenChan: 切
<roylez> adam8157: 工资年涨幅到不了20%
<RavenChan> huntxu, 我这里5人合租，一月9元/人
<huntxu> RavenChan: 域名哪來的
<jyfl987> roylez: 你用不用gentoo
<huntxu> RavenChan: 速度，我要試用
<RavenChan> huntxu, 卖的，12rmb/年
<adam8157> roylez: 我还在等涨工资 :)
<roylez> jyfl987: 不用
<roylez> jyfl987: MeaCulpa 他用
<jyfl987> roylez: 知道谁用么
<jyfl987> 额 但是 MeaCulpa 不回话
<RavenChan> huntxu, test.rorvn.info就在那服务器上，你自己想办法测速吧
 * MaskRay 喵~
<medicalwei> MaskRay: aul
<roylez> jyfl987: 估计是闪了
<medicalwei> MaskRay: 喵 OwO
<roylez> MaskRay: 卖萌呢
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我用
<roylez> adam8157: 13.	 It Has Begun - Singapore Considering Following USA's Lead With SOPA/PIPA (facebook.com)
<flh> 大家好，请教如何防止无线网络的掉线?
<adam8157> roylez: 最近在看<美国宪政历程>, SOPA绝对通不过联邦法院的
<adam8157> 大家过分紧张了
<archl> adam8157: 通过了也没关系，世界会因此变革的。
<roylez> adam8157: http://andrewhy.de/extreme-minimalism/
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Extreme Minimalism | Andrew Hyde
<roylez> adam8157: 这哥们是神
<roylez> adam8157: 天天住旅馆
<flh> 你们讨论什么啊?
<adam8157> roylez: 旅馆不舒服啊
<adam8157> roylez: 你也开始用ranger了?
<adam8157> roylez: ...这么一堆  https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/commit/b33fc5994bbc0ced0f5e7b4e190ebc98077dc42e
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Commit b33fc5994bbc0ced0f5e7b4e190ebc98077dc42e to roylez/dotfiles - GitHub
<archl> RavenChan:  黑了。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在装有Win7的机器中，USB启动，“与其他操作系统共存”的方式安装Ubuntu，安装成功后没有Ubuntu的启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360930 在装有Win7的机器中，USB启动，“与其他操作系统共存”的方式安装Ubuntu(11.10左右)， 安装过程一切顺利，但安装成功后没有Ubuntu的启动项，启动后直接进入Win7 …
<nyfair> 话说，我以前看到有一种分区格式，兼容swap和fat32，可以同时在不同系统当虚存，那个叫什么来着？
<archl> nyfair: 哦。可是。。。那很奇怪啊。如何识别呢。记得 82好象是 swap
<maya> 我来也、、、
<maya> ofan: 小年好。。
<maya> nixzhu: 哇  乃还在~
<adam8157> maya: .
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 为么不第一个对我说话。。。 伤心
<maya> adam8157: 当叔~
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: C叔~
<maya> :D
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 俺不是 叔。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋变成叔了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: C弟~
<adam8157> maya: 又放假了?
<maya> adam8157: 寒假。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 我也不知道，， 可能  maya 不理我了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 叫我 哥哥
<adam8157> maya: 放啥放 这么珍贵的学习时间 lol
<maya> adam8157:
<maya> 囧
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 快叫
<archl> maya:  叫 CyrusYzGTt 叔啊。他和 adam8157 一般年纪 :D
<maya> 有糖吃么~
<maya> archl: :D
<archl> maya:  糖。
<archl> maya: 我和他俩差不多年纪 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 棒棒糖，， 乖 叫 哥哥
<maya> archl: archl叔。。。
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 大叔
<archl> maya: 我还是叫你小妹 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ .. 叔叔
<archl> maya: 放假中？
<maya> Y
<archl> maya: 哦。好好耍，我睡了。
<maya> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1363586692
<^k^> maya,啥网址y 山东省乳山市冯家镇初级中学老师逼死学生。。。天理何在_威海吧_贴吧
<maya> ARC
<maya> archl: 真的假的。。。。
<maya> archl: 在哪。。
<archl> maya: 什么？
<adam8157> maya: 他那里已经晚上8点了
<archl> maya: 我要睡了，9点了。。。
<alpha080> 呃///整天看这新闻做什么@ @
<maya> 翻墙看  可以看到视频 听到录音 墙内则没有。。。
<archl> adam8157: 阿当。晚安。
<adam8157> archl: 晚安
<adam8157> archl: 你们也夏令时?
<archl> adam8157: 额是吧。
<adam8157> o 我说咋差了一小时
<archl> adam8157: 反正那个，今年没夏天。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你的老师？？ 怎么你还在？？
<alpha080> 看基地前传
<nyfair> archl: 袋鼠国？
<maya> alpha080: 因为我明天打算去看一看。。
<maya> alpha080: 看他父母需要什么  我能不能借助网络这个平台去帮她实现
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 不是啊
<maya> 靠  irc怎么延迟了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 唉，， 最近irc不稳定，，看来最近要有什么事情了，，
<adam8157> maya: 想帮助可以 但是不要掺和别的
<Kandu> maya++
<maya> adam8157: 掺和啥。。
<alpha080> 呃。。。查明真相还须谨慎
<maya> 学校不给说法 地方教育局搪塞
<maya> alpha080: 是呀
<maya> 所以现在求大家给意见
<adam8157> maya: 我明晚的火车
<maya> 奥~
<adam8157> maya: 后天就回威海啦~
<maya> 哇哈哈~
<alpha080> 这小孩也有点脆弱。。。
<maya> 说是这么说  但是现在只剩父母以及5W的债  父母怎么活呢。。
<maya> 我就是因为考虑到这 所以才决定帮他
<alpha080> 唉。 。 。不好帮啊
<maya> 尽管我知道很危险  但我怕将来有一天 我生活富足 回过头来想当年的事  由于我懦弱 没能帮他  我会内疚的
<maya> 尽力就可以了
<maya> 现在准备下明天的东西
<happyaron> 想去的话就不要对别人说，去就好了。
<happyaron> 这里说不定有谁正盯着，发现你要去了，磨刀等你。
<happyaron> lol
 * adam8157 蓉蓉...
<happyaron> 完了，破马被netsplit出去了
<happyaron> adam8157: what's up?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<nyfair> what's these net splits?
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马，刚才netsplit出去好多人，你怎么自己回来了？
<maya> happyaron: :)
<adam8157> happyaron: 你个潜水的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于SMPLAYER播放网络直播 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360935 我在终端输入SUDO SU 然后用SM播放器打开M3U 试验过很多MMS地址都无法播放 有人能告诉一声 怎么回事吗 越详细越好 统计信息: 发表于 由 zoucunying41 — 2012-01-16 18:04
<happyaron> adam8157: 还不够深
<alpha080> 恩，记得随时保持联络。。
<maya> hap
<happyaron> ubuntulog <-- 像这种才是核潜艇
<maya> happyaron: 这儿不大可能有我们这里的人。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 你和它比... 没下限啊
<happyaron> maya: 网特咯
 * CyrusYzGTt maya 真正的抛弃了我。。去看 AV去
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
 * adam8157 一会儿吃啥呢...
<happyaron> adam8157: 吃饺子
<MaskRay> 馄饨
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么啦。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你木有 叫 哥哥
 * adam8157 吃啥呢 吃啥呢...
<maya> 囧
<happyaron> adam8157: 小年你不吃饺子。
<maya> adam8157: 吃“啥”
<nyfair> maya: 叫妮妮
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 她要是叫你哥, 你可就比我小一辈儿了
<adam8157> happyaron: 今天小年儿?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 那也得叫。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 各管各交
<alpha080> maya要带好电池。。。多用手机。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 外面烟花爆竹都放上了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 你还不知道呢？
<happyaron> adam8157: 快想办法吃饺子，lol
<maya> nyfair: 啥意思
<adam8157> happyaron: 不知道... 楼下有饺子馆 但是他家上菜特别慢...
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 今天应该格外慢
<adam8157> happyaron: 我决定再上会儿闲网 避开吃饭高峰期
<happyaron> hehe
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 Mac OS
<alpha080> 肚子又饿了。。刚刚吃过饭唉
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 还没叫 哥哥。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哥！
<alpha080> 你们这些瓜娃子。。。雄性荷尔蒙分泌太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 乖～～ 妹
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 吃了？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 还木有，，
<maya> 为啥呀
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 今天妈妈回来了，，等妈妈 煮
<alpha080> 啧啧，真有口福啊。。
<alpha080> 我要是给我女儿做饭，恐怕她只会呼呼生气...
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ .. 。。
<cfy> adam8157: 你们写代码用lint么。。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫、、、
<adam8157> cfy: no
<adam8157> cfy: 走了
<maya> alpha080: 哇  都有女儿了。。。
<maya> cfy: 好~
<cfy> 用splint，真是要死人了。。。。
<cfy> maya: loli好
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 吃饭了。。 待会见
<alpha080> 哼哼，叫蜀属~
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 好的
<cfy> adam8157_away: 那你们用啥工具么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 话说你的那个电脑
<cfy> jyfl987: 为啥不买个n卡呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan: namoamitabuddha: 用过splint(lint)么？我发现用起来真是。。。。
<cfy> 有科幻迷么？
<s_cd> ....
<alpha080> cfy: 有。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 好东西
<alpha080> 你要做啥子？搞个startrek的桌面？还是学习克林贡语？
<cfy> alpha080: 我准备把 the lord of the rings 再看遍
<cfy> MaskRay: 你在用？
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚知道有这个东西
<cfy> MaskRay: 你啥程序是splint通过的？貌似splint不支持c99..于是乎。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。
<MaskRay> cfy: splint自己的源代码通过了测试。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看看去。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 啥东西
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥玩意
<cfy> MaskRay: 果然霸气了。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: C源代码检查的工具。但是我觉得太变态了。。。
<cfy> 用了split
<cfy> 用了splint，我觉得cl编程，简直就是。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我搞错了，不知道如何让它检查自己的代码。头文件路径不会设置
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看了下，各种，splint检查的东西。应该还是通过了的。否则太丢面子了。。
<happyaron> cfy: lol
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵。
<cfy> alpha080: 求科普
<cfy> alpha080: 魔戒有啥用？
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:02:58)
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 由于显卡驱动问题，退回到10.04，有问题求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360937 悲剧的ATI，试了ubuntu11.12,11.04linux deepin11.12都很悲剧，而且gnome3和unity的界面也确实不习惯也我退回到了10.04，问题求教 10.04.3的软件中心的软件为什么如此陈旧，没有最新的火狐，没有libreoffice，怎么办，编译安装之类的 …
<alpha080> cfy: 你确信要被剧透？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: hi
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: hi
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 我试过了，没问题
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 写个新贴再说
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: …… 能提供一个octopress例子么？我这里试试看
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 你说帖子的代码？
<jyfl987> cfy: 魔戒大概可以提高写代码速度
<cfy>  alpha080: 我看过一遍了。。
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 不是，是 octopress 的（什么东西，不会描述），把你的 octopress 给我，让我试试能否正常生成
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 整个 ”运行环境“都给我
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 我看看github那个project还能不能用
<cap_sensitive> 好
<jyfl987> cfy: 魔戒带上手上 可以拦截手部神经信号 相当于是个 proxy server 所以在写代码的时候 大脑的所想一到这里 立刻指挥手指发飙写代码 速度能提高十倍
<cfy> jyfl987: 能提高变异效率么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 能提高编译效率么？
<cfy> alpha080: 求剧透
<Kandu> cfy: splint 能檢查按 c99 寫的代碼麼?
<cfy> Kandu: 不行貌似。for(int i=都不行
<jyfl987> cfy: 能 这个将持续改变手部血液里的基因 通过人体血液循环 将在血液循环一周以后全部改造 当然套在jj上变异速度更快
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • samba下共享文件夹的子目录（很多）权限应怎样设置（包括继承） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360939 请教各位，如果在一个samba共享文件夹下的子目录分别设置不同的用户权限（子目录和用户很多），应该怎么设置，如果在文件smb.conf文件下配置吗，会很麻烦，还有别的办法吗 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<cfy> jyfl987: jj上？
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐
<jyfl987> cfy: 姐姐上？
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> 没剧透了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似，说是支持的。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我再试试
<cfy> Kandu: 测试结果是不支持，for(int i=xxxx
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: roylez.github.com 在我的名下，叫这个名字
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 我试试看，多谢 :)
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: github上网页没法看
<cap_sensitive> r
<cap_sensitive> r
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: octopress同时在github和heroku挂网页似乎不那么方便。以前用裸的jekyll的时候挺方便的
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 1.9.2 和 1.9.2-head 可以通用么？对ruby不了解
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 不能通用吧
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: rvm install 1.9.2 会安装 1.9.2-pxxx
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 然后rvm list看到的就是pxxx，1.9.2-head可以跟着升级，名字不变
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: ok
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: *-head 就永远是这个分支的最新版对么？
<cap_sensitive> Lag：24.36……
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 对，可以用rvm命令跟着升，gem也不用重新装
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 安啦，才25的lag，150我都见过...
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 主席你装python3对应的pygments了么？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 没
<foob> Linux访问windows共享文件一定要用Samba吗？
<foob> 那位高人给讲讲
<roylez_> foob: 现在是cifs了，samba落伍了
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 正在克隆ruby，网速慢…… 我在 github 的回复里看到这样的思路：用heroku的远程pygments api代替本机的朋友哥们特色，但是还是不行，在生成时没有错误信息，但是网页上有liquad的错误信息。不知道这个方法能不能使同时在github和heroku上挂网页方便些？http://jasongarber.com/blog/2012/01/10/deploying-octopress-to-heroku-with-a-custom-buildpack/
<^k^> cap_sensitive,啥网址y Deploying Octopress to Heroku with a custom buildpack - JasonGarber.com
<foob> roylez_:cifs？
<cap_sensitive> s/朋友哥们特色/pygments/
<roylez_> foob: mount -t cifs x.x.x.x:/xxxx /mnt
<adam8157> roylez_: 你又逗别人
<roylez_> adam8157: 咋了...
<foob> 这样的话，也不错，配置容易不？
<adam8157> foob: ftp吧
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez_: cifs和samba可以算是一个东西啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 不同的实现吧
<foob> 我感觉samba的配置有点麻烦，而且我只想从linux访问XP的共享文件 ，不想共享本机的文件
<roylez_> adam8157: 感觉cifs稳定些
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 你这个应该慢吧。每一段代码都传到网上去上色呢
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，不支持，也不打算做
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: I have a little hack to avoid rubypython and use a remote API at http://pygmentize.herokuapp.com/. Since you're presumably generating your production site and not rendering each page in just-in-time, the latency shouldn't be a problem.
<^k^> cap_sensitive,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 那人的原话
<Kandu> cfy: 現只有一些限制能檢查 splint --help flags iso99limits
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 我说的是编译的时候慢。作者的意思是用不着每次访问的时候从新上色
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 嗯，编译的时候肯定慢，而且还必须联网。
<roylez_> 对
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • grep '4$' datafile为什么没有显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360942 按理说输入grep '4$' datafile会输出第一行吧，当为什么没有显示出来 1.jpg datafile的内容 Code: northwest   NW   Charles Main      3.0   .98   3   34 western      WE   Sharon Gray      5.3   .97   5   23 southwest   SW   Lewis Dalsass      2.7   .8   2 …
<foob> roylez_: CIFS是不是得和samba结合使用？
<roylez_> foob: 不需要
<foob> roylez_：单独安装使用？
<roylez_> foob: cifsutils，似乎有这么一个包，装了就万事
<foob> roylez_:百度里关于CIFS的东西不多貌似
<roylez_> foob: 几乎没想过去百度
<foob> roylez_:GOOGLE访问有问题啊,要不我也不百度
<roylez_> foob: 翻墙也要上google
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac286171/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 咦，日本妹子你在那里跳什么？ - AcFun.tv
<foob> roylez_:怎么翻墙
<roylez_> foob: 自己想办法，肉身送过去最好
<foob> 那是没希望的
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 又一个老毛子的开车过河 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac286142/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 俄罗斯人民依旧给力 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> yellow submarine
<zerta_D> hello
<zerta_D> 各位喜欢过年不？
<^k^> zerta_D, 好 ㍬ 20:32 新年快乐，除夕还有 6.14天
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个太牛了
<zerta_D> 各位有在外地过年的吗？
<lanying37> 有啊
<tusooa> ls
<roylez_> file not found
<zerta_D> 过几天就过年了。现在还没有感觉。
<zerta_D> 都不知道这十几天假期怎么度过
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 居然有硬盘只能安装linux，吓死我了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360944 两块硬盘居然无法安装除linux以外的任何系统。我试过无数次了就是无法安装，系统盘全是自己购买的正版。就是下面这两块异类 统计信息: 发表于 由 intel — 2012-01-16 20:37
<lanying37> 过年不知道到那转啊
<zerta_D> 过年真的很无聊的。
<zerta_D> 好在在广州过年，不需要走亲戚
<fzfh> 是啊，過年過錢，無聊的要命。一點都沒有小時候快樂。
<soiamso> zerta_D: 只有四天假的飘过
<zerta_D> soiamso: 怎么只有四天假？
<soiamso> fzfh: 老了不知足
<soiamso> zerta_D: 香港公司，抠门
<zerta_D> 哦。
<soiamso> zerta_D: 希望员工现在就把年假请完
<soiamso> zerta_D: 香港公司特有的吧，
<zerta_D> soiamso: 应该是香港特有的
<zerta_D> soiamso: 我所工作的日本公司，假期就很多的
<soiamso> zerta_D: 如果资本主义没有了限制就这个样子，一点都不人性化，但是整个企业却毫无动力
<fzfh> soiamso: 有什麼知足不知足的，這年頭就這樣。小時候盼著長大，長大了又羨慕小孩子的時候無憂無慮。東山母雞看西山好，西山母雞看東山好。
<lanying37> 是啊，
<zerta_D> 我工作的公司，假期多，但请假很难
<soiamso> fzfh: 憂慮其实就是从不知足开始。。。
<soiamso> fzfh: 可以说压力你能说出来的都跟欲望有关。
<soiamso> zerta_D: 什么类型公司？
<zerta_D> 广本
<soiamso> zerta_D: 薪水高啊
<fzfh> soiamso: 我等屁民沒有慾望的話，只能修仙了。不過共黨不循序修仙啊
<zerta_D> 薪水可以。福利也不错。
<soiamso> fzfh: 循的其实， 你可能是下一个改革者或革命者，也就是你本不在那条路上
<zerta_D> 但广本的年终奖很少
<soiamso> zerta_D: 在什么部门？
<zerta_D> 我是最低级的组装部门。
<soiamso> zerta_D: 你说的少也最少是3个月的等值薪水
<soiamso> zerta_D: 香港公司今年还只想发一个月，薪水就涨5%
<zerta_D> 上海大众发27个月薪水，震惊全国啊！！
<soiamso> zerta_D: 其实不多，6万
<zerta_D> 本田从日本派来的中层领导，每天不干啥事，一个月都有上万收入！
<fzfh> soiamso: 月薪6萬嗎？
<zerta_D> 年终奖6万
<soiamso> fzfh: 大众的年总将
<soiamso> zerta_D: 装配工需要什么学历？
<fzfh> 大眾真幸福
<zerta_D> 都是从职业学校招的。不需要很高学历
<zerta_D> 中专学历就可以
<soiamso> fzfh: 那不是幸福，那是正常
<zelsazgh> 话说前段时间adam8157不是要写一篇关于qemu的博文，怎么没影了???
<soiamso> fzfh: 在中国开企业其实可以一点良心都没有，反正政府的政策不管，但总只是停留在提倡这个那个
<adam8157> zelsazgh: 呃 一直懒得写... 我努力今天贴上去
<soiamso> fzfh: 需要担心的是这个涨薪潮后很多人就更难受了
<fzfh> soiamso: 我們單位的工資總是湊成一堆再發，結果被扣稅扣的那叫一個雞血啊
<zerta_D> 发现金最好
<soiamso> fzfh: 看来你年终奖很高
<fzfh> soiamso: 高毛線
<fzfh> soiamso: 我們年終獎一共5000塊，是大眾的1/12.
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 你的 rubypython 是 0.5.1, 更新一下（=> 0.5.3）试试看？我这里网速慢，bundle install 还没好……
<soiamso> fzfh: 看来我可以离开我这公司了，也就5000
<zerta_D> 看起来高，但被税一扣，社保一扣，公积金一扣，就所剩无几了。
<zelsazgh> adam8157 ~~~~表示期待
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: proxychains bundle install...
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 啥意思？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 挂代理
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: gfw似乎对rubygems.org稍有屏蔽
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 本身网速慢……访问国内网速都不超过50kib/s……
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. ，， gem也被墙？？‘
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: en，有一阵子了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 额，， 好吧，， 难怪听说 淘宝 建个 gems的源。。
<soiamso> 看来gfw 还需要拖慢技术进步
<tusooa> gfw hotot
<soiamso> zerta_D: 到你退休的时候，基本这些社保医保可能都不存在了
<zerta_D> 是啊！这些社保，公积金，都是坑爹的。
<L-----D> 你可以不交 我就不交
<soiamso> zerta_D: 就足够养你的父辈
<void1> 公积金还好，买房还能回来
<soiamso> zerta_D: 在这么大贪特贪的环境下
<CyrusYzGTt> 愿上帝保佑，阿蒙
<L-----D> 不交公司会把该交的部分发给你
<L-----D> 除了补充公积金
<zerta_D> 没办法，公司要求我们买
<soiamso> zerta_D: 单然收费部分不会放过你们公司的
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 还是可以的
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 我再试试
<zerta_D> soiamso: 毕竟是大公司，这些方面还是不能马虎
<L-----D> zerta_D, 不交不违反什么 我以前在HP一直都没交
<soiamso> zerta_D: 这个不是马虎而是日本人多一事不如少一事
<zerta_D> 在广本，共党组织渗透很重的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 践兔的声音问题你咋解决的
<L-----D> zerta_D, 正常 因为广汽也算国企控股
<tusooa> <tusooa> MaskRay: 践兔的声音问题你咋解决的
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ ,,什么是 广本？？
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 淘宝的gems源对外开放么？
<zerta_D> CyrusYzGTt: 广州本田汽车有限公司
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, 广州本田？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..貌似对外的，，不过要自己设置
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 设置不care的...
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ .. 额，， 好吧，我还以为是 飞地
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ ,,,
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ google 淘宝 rubygems
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 哈威武了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 关键是 media-libs/alsa-lib
<zerta_D> CyrusYzGTt: 什么是 飞地？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 内核的配置。开不开pc-speaker
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 飞地，就是 飞地，， 因为所以 科学道理
<MaskRay> tusooa: 以前跟着 wiki 做 http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml。有一步没介绍清楚，就是 alsa-lib 默认USE在我机器上不管用。。
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ t: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide
<zerta_D> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧！我问谷歌兄
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 去吧，，此时不去，，更待何时
<MaskRay> tusooa: 然后我就 USE='*' emerge alsa-lib
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这样就好了
<zerta_D> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/飞地
<^k^> zerta_D ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<MaskRay> tusooa: 用gentoo了？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 系统启动好直接就输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360947 因为通常只使用一个五笔输入法,英文切换可以按shift键,但是每打开一个新的窗口都要按ctrl+空格切换输入法,感觉很麻烦, 问:能不能实现不管在哪个窗口都只用五笔输入法呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-01-16 21:10
<tusooa> MaskRay: er.用了好长时间了
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..原来 USE是这样用的，， 以前 microcai不教我怎么用，，我就不用gentoo..
<tusooa> MaskRay: USE="python -alisp -debug -doc -static-libs" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"
<tusooa> media-libs/alsa-lib:alisp - Enable support for ALISP (ALSA LISP) interpreter for advanced features.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 什么选项？
<tusooa> MaskRay: < >   PC-Speaker support (READ HELP!)
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 话说回来， ruby.taobao.org 这网页蛮萌的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没有
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/535617/
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ... 好吧，，我当时看的时候木有这个，，只有 目录。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 找不到这个选项
<tusooa> Device Drivers->Sound card support->Advanced Linux Sound Architecture->Generic sound devices->PC-Speaker support (READ HELP!)
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我是 [ ]   Generic sound devices  --->
<happyaron> edison0354: 0354
<tusooa> MaskRay: 贴一下--- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 里的
<CyrusYzGTt> 刚刚升级 systemd完毕，，注销 登录 X11
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩
<MaskRay> tusooa:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/535622/
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那咋都是tbz2
<zerta_D> 各位系统内核版本多少？3.2内核性能有提升吗？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 台式gentoo编译tbz2给笔记本
<tusooa> ..
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你贴的那个网址……我猛地一看还以为是水牛的网站……
<DRDarkRaven> 为什么 "7"不匹配 m/(\d*)/   ?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那没HR-timer backend support
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 可以啊 $ echo 7|perl -pe 's/(\d*)/a\1a/'
<tusooa> MaskRay:  -alisp -debug -doc -static-libs #这不是USE='*'啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 能不能像hosts表给域名强制IP那样把某个IP重定向到另外一个IP……
<iGlofe> ,,, CyrusYzGTt ,,你怎么还不退出，，我怎么归位啊
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 我用的是m//
<MaskRay> tusooa: hr-timer backend support是什么
<tusooa> MaskRay: 就是在Advanced Linux Sound Architecture     下边的。
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 可啊 $ echo 7|perl -ne '/(\d*)/;print $1'
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 等下
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 还遇到比如m/£|$|€/能匹配，但是m/(£|$|€)/就不匹配的事
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 你不要*,+就行
<happyaron> edison0354: iptables
<MaskRay> tusooa: 有啥用
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 因为，回溯一下，刚好0的时候符合
<edison0354> happyaron: 噢
<edison0354> happyaron: 瘟到死有iptables么……
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 什么意思？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不知道。估计是3.1.6新加的。
<happyaron> edison0354: 额。那可就不知道了
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 就是，你包含0啊。
<happyaron> edison0354: 自己想办法吧。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 看个视频都费死劲……
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 比如说我要匹配 £|$|€ 数字.数字/month|year
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 然后分别捕捉三个部分
<edison0354> happyaron: 新浪视频，貌似有的服务器上的视频不全……囧
<happyaron> lol
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 为什么这样不对m/(£|$|€)([\d.]+)\/(month|year|quarter)/i
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 我想想
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: $ echo aoeu7aoeu|perl -ne 'use English;/(\d*)/;print $POSTMATCH'
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 比如这样就不匹配 echo '$' |perl -ne '/(£|$|€)/;print $1'
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: $要转移
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: \$
<cfy> 转义
<tusooa> $是行尾吧
<foob> :-*
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 不用的，自己试试 echo '$'
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360948 请问各位大牛，小弟刚装得ubuntu 11.10，刚刚发现软件中心提示有三百个软件需要更新，我就选择了更新，结果更新完重启系统的时候，进不去了，一直停留在粉红色界面，中间只有ubuntu字样，一直没反应，请问该怎么解决？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于  …
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: $ echo '£|$|€ 42.3/month|year' |perl -ne 'm/(\Q£|$|€\E) ([\d.]+)\/(month|year|quarter)/;print $&'
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 你是说里面这个？
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 我知道了 MaskRay
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: ray应该说的是re的
 * cfy fak
 * cfy afk
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 丫    乃来啦。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 丫，， XD
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, \Q \E 是？
<maya> 囧啊、、、
<tusooa> DRDarkRaven: quotemeta
<MaskRay> \Q          quote (disable) pattern metacharacters till \E
<tusooa> DRDarkRaven: perldoc -f quotemeta
<DRDarkRaven> tusooa, MaskRay thx
<CyrusYzGTt> 綗麼
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看得见我说话？
<kingbo> 晚啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 发现其实声音啥的都是好的，就是espeak不出声
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 我已經写不来了
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 我已經写不来了renrenfeed
 * kingbo kms 不支持ati闭源? maskray
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 有以前的script么
<MaskRay> kingbo: 要开源驱动。。nvidia ati都是
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: https://github.com/MaskRay/renrenfeed/blob/master/renrenfeed 还能用吗
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ t: renrenfeed at master from MaskRay/renrenfeed - GitHub
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 能否发 email? 我现在网络很不正常
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: gmail
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 知道了
<kingbo> MaskRay: 是啊，开源的测试成功了，因为要双屏（不同分辨率的，相同就用了）又换回闭源了
<namoamitabuddha> 请教sysrq如何开启
 * kingbo 闭源啊闭源。。。。。无语中。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 我有部分功能被mask
<kingbo> MaskRay: msn看新浪微博还很方便的
<kingbo> MaskRay: 什么时候把QQ微博或空间动态也搞到msn上来就好了
<tusooa> 践兔的一般都是直接在内核里配置sysrq
<MaskRay> kingbo: 有钱人……xinerama
<MaskRay> Kernel hacking -> Magic SysRq key ，默认开的吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升级到12.04了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360950 今天把台式机的系统升级到12.04了，看看12.04怎么样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzc8825745 — 2012-01-16 22:09
<tusooa> MaskRay: espeak可以输出wav,那wav可以用aplay播放。但是espeak word就是不出声。啥子问题
<kingbo> MaskRay: 没钱，国企整个淘汰显示器还是可以的，呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> gentoo 折腾
<MaskRay> 折腾一次，以后不折腾
<kingbo> 是啊，看到新东西又开始折腾的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没用过espeak
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Coc* 从 Gentoo 撤离了
<tusooa> er
<kingbo> namoamitabuddha: 那是什么东东
<namoamitabuddha> kingbo: 人，你不认识的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啊
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 你的 octopress 是最新的版本吗？Gemfile.lock里面限制rake为0.9.2, 我这里默认的rake就是0.9.2.2
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 不知道呢
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 应该是的吧
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 从github上pull下最新版在merge一下试试？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 不干。。。太危险
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 我的_config.yml跟你的基本一样……
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥危险？
<cap_sensitive> 把你的源复制到/tmp下再试，死了也不怕
<roylez_> cfy: 三国杀要输的
<cap_sensitive> cfy: 前主席怕死……
<cfy> roylez_: 信春哥，原地满桃复活
<cfy> cap_sensitive: :D
<cap_sensitive> 虽然金2已然是去了
<cfy> MaskRay: 看到vimer.表示很伤感。。。
<tusooa> ..
<cfy> tusooa: 唉。。。你没啥感想么
<tusooa> cfy: 怕被kick
<cfy> 3 => 3
<cfy> 哦。
<tusooa> cap_sensitive是linux默认
<cfy> 还有个 zhan 是op....
<\b> alvin_rxg: 侬学习归来啦?
<cfy> http://solidot.org
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<alvin_rxg> \b: 對
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 为啥你去掉现实 title了？
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是好好转眼lisp...
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 没啥。。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ??
<cfy> 专研
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 小鱼儿。。 给我OP
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 俺只幹kk不幹的活
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 比如给我个op?
<cfy> :D
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 我也要 op
<alvin_rxg> 我沒有…
<alvin_rxg> \b: 有家夥現在准備午餐/晚餐
<tusooa> *** #ubuntu-cn: topic set by cfy!~cfy@unaffiliated/chenfengyuan, 21:22:53
<\b> alvin_rxg: 然后呢
<tusooa>     2012/01/07 #这代表,,,cfy明显有帽子啊
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: push的反义词是啥？
<tusooa> cfy: pull
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 之後肯定又不收拾的……
<cfy> 程序员幽默 : 区分是否程序员的方法之一：push的反义词是什么？ 非程序员:pull ；程序员:pop。（via twitter）
<tusooa> cfy: 或者unshift
<edison0354> cfy: pop||pull
<\b> ...
<edison0354> cfy: 早就看到这个了
<cfy> edison0354: 你来啦。。。。
<cfy> edison0354:
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 然后他转 ArchLinux，但貌似 ArchLinux 也折腾
<roylez_> cfy: 今天输了一把
<cfy> roylez_: 玩了几把？
<cfy> tusooa: perler伤不起
<tusooa> cfy: 呵呵
<cfy> MaskRay: perl还记得多少？
<cfy> tusooa: 我都快忘光了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不记得了
<roylez_> cfy: 7-8把
<cfy> tusooa: DRDarkRaven 前面说 m/foobar/ 我还以为m是s/foobar/aeu/m那个m....
<cfy> tusooa: 以为是 Modifiers 。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 不记得了
<cfy> roylez_: 威武
<tusooa> cfy: m,match,一般/m才是multiline
<cfy> (/ 6.0 7) => 0.8571428571428571
<MaskRay> cfy: 匹配的m确实一般都不加的
<cfy> roylez_: 高胜率。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: 我忘了 有m/ 只记得有/m
<tusooa> 一般m//用于m{},m[],m<>这样的。//一般不加m
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 有什么PSP模拟器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360953 我想弄个PSP模拟器，玩一些PSP小游戏，不知道对电脑要求高不？ 我的是集显双核的笔记本，不知道可以用吗。 我看中一些PSP的小游戏，但有不想浪费钱去买PSP 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2012-01-16 22:48
<cfy> 哦。对。还可以换//
<cfy> {}
<cfy> ;;
<tusooa> 分号太容易混淆了
<tusooa> ..
<tusooa> @d = ($calendar =~ /${mon}月 (\d+)/g);
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 主席，你把根目录下的 pygment 生成的缓存都删除后再试一次 rake generate :)
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: pull已经搞死了，你坑的
<MaskRay> =~ 的多种用途太乱
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，你gtalk到底是上的哪个号？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: Your branch and 'origin/master' have diverged,
<roylez_> and have 6 and 38 different commit(s) each, respectively.
<MaskRay> 不如 Haskell 清晰
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你几号放假的？
<cfy> edison0354: jeova.那个吧
<MaskRay> edison0354: 12日考完，之后放假
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 也许一段时间以前就不行了，只是因为有缓存，所以貌似没有错误
<tusooa> MaskRay: =~就匹配，替换
<edison0354> MaskRay: 我终于找到安慰了……
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: ... git pull heroku，算是把帖子救回来了
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 我把你的缓存删了以后再 rake generate 就报错了，跟我的错误信息一样
 * kingbo wayland 真的很好么？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 用类型来区别 =~ 的两个参数的类型和返回值类型（匹配个数、本文中匹配的部分、本文中所有匹配的部分等）
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 升级前一定要开branch
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 是的。我忘了提醒……
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那是context
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 没问题
<tusooa> MaskRay: 一般使用，用不到/g的
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 缓存在哪里？
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 在 octopress 根目录下的 .pygments-cache 目录下
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 隐藏目录啊
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 对
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 你是不坑死我不放弃呢
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 嗯
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 果然，挂了
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: Could not open library 'lib.so'
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: ffi居然出错
 * CyrusYzGTt 发现一件奇怪的事，， 在 mldonkey明明有速度在下载，可是 用检测网速的 检测，偏偏就木有速度
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 那不是很好吗
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 错误信息是一样的。我发现用你提供的 octopress 源，如果锁定 rubypython 为 0.5.1, 就ok，如果更新到 0.5.3，就会挂
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ .. 额，，可是我木有 ipv6.. ，，
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 似乎是libtidy
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 怎么降级 gem 呀？
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 我的意思是怎么降级 rubypython？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 不降级，bundle里面写明版本啊
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: bundle exec jekyll
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 原来如此
 * tusooa 还是自己写jekyll网站
<roylez_> tusooa: 渣
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 那个命令也不行。相同的错误信息。我现在想把 rubypython 降回 0.5.1, 再试一次，咋整？
<tusooa> roylez_: ..
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 我的没问题
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: Gemfile里面写   gem 'rubypython', '0.5.1'
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: :development 那里面加这一句
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 然后是bundle exec
<MaskRay> cap_sensitive: 用铅和火：m4和make来做。。
<tusooa> cap_sensitive是linux默认
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 我 git reset --hard 了你的源，再用那条 jekyll 就行了。看来就是 rake 或者 rubypython 的问题
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃在干神马丫
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 看小说呗
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 啥小说。。。
<maya> 姑妄言么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 垃圾小说丫
<maya> 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 木有钱，只能看 全本的免费小说。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 乖，， 你记得养我，，给我 起点 帐号 充值 ，就行了，，每天 300起点币
<maya> 。。。。
<maya> 关系搞错了吧，。。
<\b> maya: 你们搞关系?
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有搞错
<maya> 木木木
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 现在是 女权社会了，， 你得当家作主啊
<maya> 广州是吧。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..嗯嗯，， 广府
<CyrusYzGTt>  maya 默认了，， 明天去 领结婚证
<\b> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 晚安，我先去 冲凉了，， 你要睡觉就早点睡，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 去洗澡，，明天让 maya 跟我 去 领结婚证
<linsux> 现在的女的太不值钱
<maya> 。。。
<Evanescence> linsux: 你卖女人?
<linsux> 女人，毒品，武器，就这三样生意不做
<maya> 哈哈
<Evanescence> linsux: 难道你可以做鸭子?
<\b> lol
<linsux> 你美国回来的啊
<linsux> 讲话阳痿十足
<Evanescence> 失败,
<Evanescence> 先看shell,再看C
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 我知道了，有两个因素，我的源里面把 pygment.rb 手工锁定到 1.3 版本，rubypython 会相应锁定到 0.5.1 版本，就能正常编译了
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: ruby的东西拿python去做语法高亮，始终是个蛋疼的方案。rubypython更是个不知道东西南北的项目。不知道为什么都不用ruby自己的syntax gem
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 是的
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 总之现在我们有个 work-around 了，把 pygmize.rb 锁定在 1.3.
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 我不管版本，不影响我写就行...
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: ok。如果维护者们找到了解决办法我在通知你。PS：ruby 原生的 syntax hilighter 叫啥名？
<phoenixlzx> 515521，9475 神马意思...
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: syntax
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 05年上次更新，唉
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 所以…… 不过那个 pygments 的在线版咋样？那个也可以工作
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 没试
<MeaCulpa_> Pygments 一般
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 关键是去掉本地的 pygments.rb 依赖。我试过了，没错误信息。（不过没 preview 过）
 * cap_sensitive 睡了。晚安。
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:34:26)
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 为夫，回来了
<ofan> yoooooo
<CyrusYzGTt> > " yoooooo " * 8
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,  yoooooo yoooooo yoooooo yoooooo yoooooo yoooooo yoooooo yoooooo
<CyrusYzGTt> > " maya ,,在不在，，  " * 8
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,  maya ,,在不在，， maya ,,在不在，， maya ,,在不在，， maya ,,在不在，， maya ,,在不在，， maya ,,在不在，， maya ,,在不
<alvin_rxg> > " hello \n" * 2
<^k^> alvin_rxg,  hello hello
<alvin_rxg> > " hello \x13" * 2
<savr> hello
<savr> why has 12306.cn switch to a chinese captcha
<^k^> savr, 好 ㍘ 00:23 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.98天
<savr> it is not a a lot more difficult for non-chinese users to use
<\b> how could a non-chinese travel with a train?
<phoenixlzx> 515521，9475 神马意思...
<savr> \b: lol
<savr> why can't we travel on trains?
<savr> I travel on them all the time
<savr> I just want to see what time has what seats
<alvin_rxg> > "CyrusYzGTt " *  1024
<^k^> alvin_rxg, CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt C
<CyrusYzGTt> > " alvin_rxg  " * 11
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 在
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 快点睡吧，，不然 你的身体 会 不好的，， 安神 安体 安心 才是 最重要的，，
<maya> 没事
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦哦。。 好吧，，让我 摸摸你的肌肤 有木有 变坏
<savr> could someone write to the chinese government that the captcha should not be in chinese
<maya> 一直没好过。。。
<savr> foreigners also need to use train services
<ofan> ...
<savr> yay
<savr> t
<maya> 囧
<savr> the answer was 0
<savr> I finally got the results
<maya> 这哥们进错地儿了吧  cn不讲中文讲神马。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 正常 这哥们 savr 每次 都会 进来的
<maya> 丫
<maya> ofan来啦
<ofan> maya: 来啦
<savr> oh no
<maya> ofan: 是呀
<savr> only one train with seats!
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 那我宠幸一下你，，让你 滋润一下
<savr> this is bad
<alvin_rxg> savr: just write a letter to them, say u r the assisant of obamao
<knownbad> you're lucky to even find seats.
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 呃呃呃
<savr> chinese new year and there are never enough seats
<savr> :(
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<alvin_rxg> savr: u got it. so have a happy holidays then.
<savr> knownbad: to shanghai
<knownbad> you shouldn't be surprise unless this is your first lunar new year in china.
<savr> who the hell migrates FROM shanghai to work in the west
<knownbad> i actually avoid going to chinese during new year.
<savr> knownbad: I was here just after the new years last year
<savr> but really
<savr> who the hell is traveling to shanghai
<knownbad> basically avoid going places during new year and labor day holidays.
<knownbad> well, you're finding out now isn't it?
<savr> knownbad: I need to catch a flight to beijing and then to singapore
<knownbad> my wife in chinese doesn't even want me there during new year.  you'll have to line up couple hours everywhere easily.
<knownbad> can't help you since i am not familiar with domestic system there.
<knownbad> try alvin.
<alvin_rxg> no, try knownbad
<knownbad> he'll even crack few nuts for you.
 * knownbad throws a pine cone at alvin_rxg
<savr> I don't need help
<savr> I figured it out
<knownbad> good to hear.
<savr> I need to get to the station soon
<knownbad> good luck then.  get ready to line up again...:)
<savr> knownbad: at this hour?
<savr> its 1:30am
<savr> the seat is a soft sleeper
<knownbad> don't know, but that's not unthinkable.
<savr> the train ends in shanghai
<knownbad> ah, you'd better bring your own sheet if my wife's experience tells some truth.
<savr> worse case someone from here can get a car and pick me up
<knownbad> it won't be too clean especially in this busy season.
<savr> who wants to drive from yiwu to shanghai?
<savr> my flight leaves at 7:55!
<savr> am
<knownbad> i'd better stop here since i have noting more to add.
<alvin_rxg> savr: call a taxi, they maybe could drive u to shanghai
<savr> alvin_rxg: too much money
<alvin_rxg> :|
<knownbad> or try private cab.
<savr> that probably will be more affordable
<knownbad> you'll need to negotiate price though.
<alvin_rxg> stand beside the highway, and wait if someone's friendly
<savr> or someone from here can rent a car in yiwu and drop it off in shanghai and get a train back
<alvin_rxg> :/
<savr> total cost should around 400rmb
<savr> who wants to do it?!
<savr> who know anyone in Yiwu?
<savr> or lives near by
<alvin_rxg> not here..
<linsux> do 什么？
<linsux> 从上海开车到义务？
<linsux> 义乌
<knownbad> savr: someone maybe able to help if you type in chinese.
<savr> I'm going to try and make the train first
<linsux> drive from sh to yw?
<knownbad> savr: linsux is trying to help you.
<savr> yw to sh
<savr> thanks linsux !
<linsux> help what, help how
<knownbad> lol
<linsux> what's going on
<knownbad> savr: i think your only choices are taxi or private cab at this hour.
<linsux> what's savy's story
<savr> knownbad: and train
<knownbad> my wife lives in mid size city and bus doesn't run after mid night.
<savr> I need to get a ticket soon
<savr> I'll be back if I miss the train
<linsux> savr, where are you stuck
<knownbad> go.
<linsux> always remember, call 110 when you need help
<savr> lol
<linsux> savy irc from airport or what
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 怎么会是我在帮他呢？
<savr> need to get to shanghai for a flight
<cleamoon> 用C怎么才能做一个bit类型呢？
<knownbad> linsux: he's not in any danger.  just ranting about not finding train ticket.
<linsux> change your flight
<linsux> won't make it
<linsux> i'm in hangzhou
<knownbad> +1
<savr> maybe a good idea
<savr> for now I'll get to the station asap
<linsux> problem solved, you are welcome
<snugglecat> cleamoon, struct
<linsux> should call them up asap instead
<linsux> to reschedule your flight
<snugglecat> cleamoon, struct test { unsigned int : 1; unsigned int :1; ... };
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 那只能做成位域，我想做成像是类型那样的
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 我记得是酱紫， 我没用过， 你看看资料
<cleamoon> 是这样子
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 哦， 那我不知道了
<snugglecat> 那我不清楚了
<cleamoon> 比如我需要一个100000个bit的空间，可我不能对位域用sizeof，那也就没法用malloc了
<linsux> cleamoon, 看书会更清楚
<ofan> cleamoon: bitset?
<snugglecat> 终于劝楼下啊婆不把猫关在笼里了， 但是 晚上他就跑掉不知道去哪了
<cleamoon> linsux: 书上没有这种用法
<snugglecat> 楼下啊猫被阿婆用 铁链 绑住猫脖子， 几次了， 猫带铁链一起跑到我家。 今天它来我家时铁链还给扯断了。
<cleamoon> ofan: bitset不是C吧......
<snugglecat> 它是无论如何都要跑。 可能阿婆太限制它了， 它不再认阿婆的家了
<knownbad> 是你自个不忍要回来的。  怪谁？
<ofan> cleamoon: 跟是不是c有毛关系
<cleamoon> ofan: 因为我在用C......
<cleamoon> gebjgd不在吗？
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 你可以自个做吧
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 就是要自己做，然后不会......
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 自个想阿。
<cleamoon> ......
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 自己的想法自己实现
<ofan> cleamoon: 就是个bytearray
<cleamoon> ofan: 对，不过是bit array
<savr> bye!
<savr> off to the train station
<ofan> cleamoon: ....
<ofan> cleamoon: 真死脑筋
<knownbad> http://aws.amazon.com/free/
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y AWS Free Usage Tier
<cleamoon> ofan: 为了优化。内存里存不下10000000000（10GB）个byte
<ofan> cleamoon: 笨死哦，一个byte 8bits，你就用一个？
<ofan> cleamoon: 基本的位操作回吧
<ofan> aws垃圾
<ofan> 莫名其妙的宕机，然后还被扣了$0.51
<cleamoon> ofan: 位操作有把bit改成类型的方法吗？
<cleamoon> ofan: 你还真花钱弄aws了？
<ofan> cleamoon: 免费的
<ofan> instance莫名其妙被shutdown，elastic ip必须要绑定才免费，宕机50多小时，所以扣钱了 擦
<cleamoon> ......
<cleamoon> ofan: 你要交吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 0x1 & data ,检查第一位，0x2 & data，检查第二位，懂？
<ofan> 0x1 | data,设置第一位
<ofan> cleamoon: 我卡没钱了，amazon扣不成
<cleamoon> ofan: 哦，试试看。你打算以后换卡买东西？
<ofan> cleamoon: 不知道
<gebjgd> aws是什么
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> cloud
<knownbad> 他妈的 cloud。
<knownbad> 你戳完香肠了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没戳完
<gebjgd> knownbad: cloud 干嘛用的?
<knownbad> web app?
<knownbad> 应该对贱猫有用。
<knownbad> 但他只迷恋他的母猫情妇。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你也可以找一只
<knownbad> 我已有只母猪了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 新来的那女的是fernstudium毕业的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 估计是不是钱少点
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 那是缺少什麽？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 第一次遇到这样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 本身女的 钱就少了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 再加上fernstuduium 就更少了
<alvin_rxg1> 她做你上司？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 显然不可能.我以后做她上司差不多
<alvin_rxg1> 讓她做你的小蜜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 算了.比我大 长得不好看 白给都不要
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 还单身母亲
<alvin_rxg1> 都有孩子啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 恩
 * gebjgd 去健身房
<hidingCat> 我要啊
<knownbad> 给你个充气娃娃
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: taxi taxi 他們翻譯的語速太快了……  =.=
<hidingCat> \b, 好
<\b> hidingCat: 好
<hidingCat> 我着凉了
<\b> ...
<hidingCat> 头有点晕
<\b> 吃好睡好玩好。。。就不会着凉了
<\b> hidingCat: 吃吃药睡吧
<hidingCat> :)
 * \b 的生日马上就要过去啦...
<\b> 流光过隙
<\b> knownbad fivesheep alvin_rxg1 gebjgd 天亮啦～起床啦～
<knownbad> 快吃午餐了。
<knownbad> \b: 生日快乐
<\b> knownbad: thank u
<knownbad> 没去找妹妹过生日？
<\b> knownbad: 又吃奶茶?
<\b> knownbad: 刚上完课回来
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 我吃撐了
<knownbad> 什么奶茶？
<alvin_rxg1> 生日快樂
<\b> thanks
<\b> knownbad: 你不是中午常常吃茶吗?
<knownbad> 没，上班时只有咖啡。
<alvin_rxg1>  _
<alvin_rxg1> | |__   __ _ _ __  _ __  _   _   _ __   _____      __  _   _  ___  __ _ _ __
<alvin_rxg1> | '_ \ / _` | '_ \| '_ \| | | | | '_ \ / _ \ \ /\ / / | | | |/ _ \/ _` | '__|
<alvin_rxg1> | | | | (_| | |_) | |_) | |_| | | | | |  __/\ V  V /  | |_| |  __/ (_| | |
<alvin_rxg1> |_| |_|\__,_| .__/| .__/ \__, | |_| |_|\___| \_/\_/    \__, |\___|\__,_|_|
<alvin_rxg1>     |_|   |_|    |___/                         |___/
<alvin_rxg1> 怎麽感覺歪了
<\b> new year 还有一个星期呢
<knownbad> 小年夜饭呢？
<\b> 今天是小年?还是昨天?
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: 你鸡鸡也歪了。
<knownbad> 不知道，老婆家是今天。  她姐姐去河南过年。
<knownbad> 还好让老婆过完年再来，要不岳母就一人过年了。
<alvin_rxg1>  _   _                           _   _                __   __              _
<alvin_rxg1> | | | | __ _ _ __  _ __  _   _  | \ | | _____      __ \ \ / /__  __ _ _ __| |
<alvin_rxg1> | |_| |/ _` | '_ \| '_ \| | | | |  \| |/ _ \ \ /\ / /  \ V / _ \/ _` | '__| |
<alvin_rxg1> |  _  | (_| | |_) | |_) | |_| | | |\  |  __/\ V  V /    | |  __/ (_| | |  |_|
<alvin_rxg1> |_| |_|\__,_| .__/| .__/ \__, | |_| \_|\___| \_/\_/     |_|\___|\__,_|_|  (_)
<alvin_rxg1>             |_|   |_|    |___/
<^k^> alvin_rxg1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 报应了
<\b> 78s
<\b> kk反应迟钝啊
<alvin_rxg1> xD
<alvin_rxg1> 吃太多了，不想看書。。
<archl> alvin_rxg1: o1.
<alvin_rxg1> archl: o2.
<archl> alvin_rxg1:  gnome3 fail...
<archl> alvin_rxg1: lol nothing else respond to me... except the IRCclient!
<alvin_rxg1> archl: o3.
<\b> 晩上回到家后，原来打算看书的也不看了
<\b> 这么差的灯光
<alvin_rxg1> 台燈呢？11w的很不錯了
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 太怀念原来那盏灯了
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<archl> w...
<\b> alvin_rxg1:搬家时候所有灯都卖了
<archl> IM broken...
<hidingCat> knownbad, 让你岳母也来美国过年啊， 也让她看看你那的环境， 也让她放心让女儿在美国生活不是不
<\b> archl: 别跟我说你卖灯
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 那小的燈，ikea 也就賣3塊錢啊
<knownbad> ？
<hidingCat> 也让她母亲放心阿
<alvin_rxg1> hidingCat: 你覺得有必要？
<gebjgd> \b: 恭喜你又老了一岁了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: taxi是什么?
<fivesheep> 刚吃了午饭.. 两片面包+一个香蕉+一个橙子+一个奇异果+一个苹果
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 什么语速太快
<hidingCat> alvin_rxg1, 只是说让她母亲放心交女儿给 knownbad ， 知道 knownbad 不会亏待女儿阿
<knownbad> fivesheep: 女生吃的？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 啥. 我得控制体重
<knownbad> 我就是喜欢亏待她。
<ofan> alvin_rxg1: 给我个帽子，我把你踢了
<hidingCat> .....
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你在减肥?
<fivesheep> 是啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 去健身房
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 超级管用
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: kabel 1 => "taxi taxi"
<hidingCat> 岳母应该去过美国吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 没有kable 1
<alvin_rxg1> ofan: 啥帽子？
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<knownbad> 干嘛？
<ofan> alvin_rxg1: op
<fivesheep> 北方的老人一般不喜欢来美国的
<alvin_rxg1> x_X
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 没ikea
<ofan> 啥？
<fivesheep> 语言不通生活不方便
<\b> gebjgd: 多谢
<ofan> \b: 肠男？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我爸妈对德国感觉还挺好
<hidingCat> fivesheep, 哦， 貌似他的岳母是杭州的
<hidingCat> 杭州还是上海的
<\b> ofan: 现任肠男是 gebjgd
<knownbad> 那是二奶的妈。
<hidingCat> ............
<ofan> \b: 你是前度？
<\b> ofan: 是。　但 gebjgd 接班了
<gebjgd> ofan: 他是原型.我太胖.当不了肠男
<hidingCat> 怎么不可以， 不是有脂肪肠么
<ofan> gebjgd: 肥肠男
<ofan> 话说买了的平板还没给人家钱
<ofan> 还欠了amazon好几毛
<archl> ofan: ．．．
<\b> ofan hidingCat :   gebjgd　的肠男是我们民主投票选出来的。
<\b> 当之无愧
<hidingCat> 如果两夫妻都胖， ooxx 的时候， 会不会 肚腩 撞肚腩
<archl> 你们说的肠男是啥意思。。。
<knownbad> 水煮肥肠啊。
<knownbad> gay
<archl> ？？？
<archl> 哦。
<knownbad> 通肠。
<hidingCat> 会不会
<archl> 。。。
<\b> 。。。
<ofan> archl: 有肠的男人
<gebjgd> 我体重差不多是我老婆的2倍
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 你老婆30kg=
 * archl 完全看不懂。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 45kg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不过我瘦了
<hidingCat> 说说 如果两夫妻都胖， ooxx 的时候， 会不会 肚腩 撞 肚腩
<archl> alvin_rxg1:  30KG？
<archl> 破猫。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 77kg
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 身高多少啊
<alvin_rxg1> 這體重應該要 180cm
<archl> alvin_rxg1: 。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 170
<hidingCat> 会不会啊， 很好奇阿
<alvin_rxg1> 那你是真胖了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 恩.厚
<hidingCat> 俩夫妻都瘦， ooxx 会不会骨头撞骨头
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 刚来德国才67kg
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 你居然没  gebjgd 的照片?
<knownbad> 会的，胖的人侧身做爱好些。
<\b> 刚来德国才 55kg
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 沒有。
<hidingCat> knownbad, 那不就是肚腩撞屁股了???
<gebjgd> \b: 现在多少ß
<\b> gebjgd: 70 多
<gebjgd> \b: 70多kg?
<alvin_rxg1> 我剛來也差不多55,現在59
<gebjgd> \b: 那你也胖了
<knownbad> 后方进入。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不行.自己做饭太好吃
 * hidingCat 想象 肚腩 撞屁股 的 情景 中...
<\b> gebjgd: 嗯。那时候在国内大学特宅。食堂离宿舍远，懒的去吃饭r
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 他不胖，他有180
<knownbad> 跟你那母猫一样。
<hidingCat> 呵呵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 180 那么高?
<alvin_rxg1> :p
<gebjgd> 南方人少见
<\b> gebjgd: 你暴露了自己身高了
<gebjgd> \b: 暴露呗
<hidingCat> 半夜和母猫出去楼梯间 转， 给着凉了
<\b> gebjgd: 姚明就是南方人...
<gebjgd> \b: 已婚男人表示毫无压力
<ofan> 我都有73kg
<gebjgd> hidingCat: 没和母猫野合?
<hidingCat> ....
<gebjgd> ofan: 多高
<ofan> 180
<gebjgd> ofan: 不胖
<alvin_rxg1> ofan 是標准滴哦
<ofan> 虚胖
<alvin_rxg1> 難不成是密度低了？
<ofan> 肚子肥肉多
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 我换了城市之后就再也没去跑歩过了。。虽然也有不大不小的森林，但去森林的路上要穿过市中心，就懒的去了
<alvin_rxg1> 我也沒。。
<gebjgd> \b: 找个德国姑娘床上锻炼吧
<\b> gebjgd: 伤精
<gebjgd> 有老婆真好.有人陪着去健身房
<gebjgd> 太有动力了
<alvin_rxg1> 適合中國人的算法  http://www.scpo.nccu.edu.tw/show/part1/b/B2/bmi.htm
<^k^> alvin_rxg1,啥网址y 計算BMI
<alvin_rxg1> 錯了，那好像是說女人的
<\b> 晕
<alvin_rxg1> 網頁裏說是男女都一樣的算法，但以前記得有地方說，女性的值都偏低的啊。。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 那是你运气好。  我得逼我老婆去健身房。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 广东老婆好啊
<\b> 明天中午吃两根胡萝卜当午饭
<knownbad> 屁话。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆不好啊
<knownbad> 我连她的健身房会员证都办好了。
<\b> gebjgd alvin_rxg1: edeka 卖的高质胡萝卜特粗特大特均勻
<gebjgd> knownbad: 休了得了
<knownbad> 她懒。
<gebjgd> \b: 胡萝卜要过油
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<\b> gebjgd: 当 salat 吃
<knownbad> 是啊，我都跟他说了。  但她不怕我。
<gebjgd> \b: amd现在的显卡驱动太给力了
<\b> gebjgd: 食堂的胡萝卜都不过油，直接 salat
<gebjgd> \b: 胡萝卜过油更健康
<\b> gebjgd: 怎么个给力法?  alvin_rxg1 不是还郁闷着
<gebjgd> \b: 连德国人都知道
<gebjgd> \b: 闭源直接上gnome3
<gebjgd> \b: 直接支持高清分辨率
<alvin_rxg1> 怎麽我知道的胡蘿蔔過油是為了更好的吸收它的營養……  油多了也不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 显然.一点点油就好
<archl> alvin_rxg1: 你多高啊。。。我首次知道你比我还轻。。。
<alvin_rxg1> ati 不帶 hd 的顯卡都被拋棄了
<alvin_rxg1> archl: 163-164
<archl> alvin_rxg1: 。。。
<alvin_rxg1> archl: 我知道，在這的，就我最矮
<archl> alvin_rxg1: 看你的样子，别人不会把你当小孩吧。。。
<alvin_rxg1> 人矮，jj又短，哎~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 男人的身高不足以说明问题
<\b> gebjgd: 不是今天早上听谁说闭源不支持 kms 吗?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 浓缩的都是经典
<gebjgd> \b: 不开kms
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 你們容量大呀
<archl> alvin_rxg1: 打击你一下，我爸170在院里就被当最矮的。。。
<knownbad> 现在发觉国内的统战对台湾还是不了解。  总统选举就直接报道就好了却画蛇添足的评论一大堆。
<alvin_rxg1> archl: 沒事，打擊不了我。畢竟我不怎麽關心身高
<\b> gebjgd: 人家在给你打糖衣炮弹，别被迷惑了
<alvin_rxg1> knownbad: 是很多。 xD
<knownbad> 这都给了民进党有一个理由搞台独。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 德国有160左右的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 女孩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 欧洲女人不在意男人的身高
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 別拿我跟 stefan raab 比哦~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你有本事就行
<knownbad> 没事去捅蜂窝干嘛？
<\b> stefan raab 粉丝路过..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: stafen raab怎么了?
<archl> alvin_rxg1: 恩。当你结婚了，大概找个比自己高的吧。
<\b> 改良后代
<knownbad> 松鼠喜欢爬树嘛。
<archl> 哦对了，看不到 gebjed的。发现这个效力没有截止日期
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 電視裏 stefan raab 不是很矮麽…
<gebjgd> archl: 什么效力?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不矮啊
<\b> 开饭
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 他經常跟2m以上的站一起……
<gebjgd> \b: 这么晚才吃饭?
<\b> 嗯
<\b> 刚下课回来
<\b> 还去看了冰箱
<archl> alvin_rxg1: 你也可以啊。
<gebjgd> \b: 对身体不好
<alvin_rxg1> archl: 呃？
<archl> alvin_rxg1: 我很少见 2m 以上的人
<gebjgd> \b: 7点以后就不应该吃东西了
<\b> gebjgd: 那是 11 点睡的人群
<alvin_rxg1> archl: 是很少的…
<gebjgd> \b: 你几点睡?
<\b> gebjgd: 如果是僧人，下午１点后就不能吃了
<gebjgd> \b: 时间长了你会虚
<\b> gebjgd: 今天大概１点，明天一早有课
<archl> alvin_rxg1: 我小学同学到高中就有2米了，小学毕业大概也有1.7m了
<alvin_rxg1> 呃。。
<archl> 我 小学毕业那时不到 1.4m
<archl> 初三一年长了15cm还是多少，才高点了。
<archl> 额。继续搞网页
<gebjgd> archl: 不做印刷工了?
<\b> 。。我小学都坐最后一排的，小学最后一年，班里同学都长高了，于是忽然坐到第一排了。
<\b> 坐那时候开始近视了..
<\b> 从那时
<archl> \b 是吗。我是从前排调到后面才开始近视的。。。
<archl> \b 因为我对不住几乎所有老师，从来不听课的。
<archl> 最对不住几何老师——2年都没完整听课超过20分钟就趴下了
<\b> archl: 小学初中的老师其实也不在乎你听不听，只要不捣乱闹事就行了
<\b> 已经很对的住他了
<archl> \b 好吧。。。捣蛋？我在的初中就没有上课捣蛋的。。。
<gebjgd> 突然发现liberation字体超级好看
<archl> \b 真的，后来听其他中学的人说上课闹，我都觉得不可思议哦。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 不觉得。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我说的是英文字母
<knownbad> 是说英文？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<knownbad> 我是说英文!
<knownbad> 打错了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 挺好看的啊
<knownbad> 在小银幕上大了些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可以改小点
<knownbad> 大了太宽，小了又太小。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你屏幕多大
<knownbad> 12.1“
<gebjgd> knownbad: 10 寸路过
<knownbad> 老花的经过
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不老花的经过
<knownbad> 美国香肠经过
<\b> lol
<gebjgd> knownbad: 吃米国香肠的路过
<knownbad> 错了，美国进口香肠经过
<gebjgd> 下个月就吃到米国香肠了
<knownbad> 不行我有老婆了，不能让你吃我香肠。
<\b> gebjgd: knownbad 请你去吃美国玉羊
<\b> 玉米
<gebjgd> knownbad: 割断了吃
<knownbad> 甜玉米加奶油超好吃。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不喜欢.准备到了那里自己做饭吃
<gebjgd> knownbad: 汆丸子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 又快又简单
<knownbad> 不知道，得你住的地方有厨房。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有厨房
<\b> 𤆅丸子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 公司租的公寓
<knownbad> 就你的蛋蛋吧？
<archl> knownbad: 吃奶油习惯了
<\b> archl: 奶油小生
<knownbad> 下冷冻水饺就好了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 冷冻水饺?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还不如我包的好吃呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我一个人就能包饺子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 简单极了
<knownbad> 你自个擀面皮？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我擀皮超快
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是擀皮好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 3秒钟一个
<knownbad> 我也想学。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 父母教的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我在北京的时候,我家一周吃3次饺子
<archl> \b 我头部冒油，几乎不吸收油脂。。。
<\b> ... 这也要教..
<\b> archl: 榨出来卖
<gebjgd> archl: 所以你干瘪干瘪的
<knownbad> 这里可以买些好的肉自个做。 要不真不知道外面卖的是放些什么。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 笨
<gebjgd> knownbad: 去超市买个mixer
<\b> 下个月开始我就有冰箱啦，能买肉啦
<gebjgd> knownbad: 自己买五花肉.一打就行了
<knownbad> 我有，发面难些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 饺子不需要发面好不好
<\b> 饺子不用发面
<knownbad> 哦。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你以为是蒸包子啊
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 我晚点看看。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 自己做饭比外面做的好多了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 外面没有好吃的东西
<knownbad> 有，水煮牛。
<\b> 水煮鴫
<gebjgd> 不喜欢吃水煮
<knownbad> 偶尔吃啦。
<knownbad> 哪能常吃那些。
<hceasy> 这么晚了还有人
<knownbad> 不是，我们不是人。
<gebjgd> hceasy: 天天这么晚都有人.你不知道而已
<hceasy> 好久没过来了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你要是来orlando看我.我就给你露一手
<hceasy> 两点多睡醒
<knownbad> 我疯了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你就和你老婆说. 你去和网友见面
<knownbad> 她觉不会相信。
<archl> knownbad: 早餐吃什么？
<knownbad> 一定以为去会二奶。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有什么不相信的
<archl> knownbad: ...
<archl> knownbad: 公开化了？
<knownbad> oatmeal & coffee.
<archl> knownbad: 不会闹肚子？
<hceasy> 插不上嘴……
<knownbad> 其实我跟她也是网路恋。
<gebjgd> hceasy: 去.接着睡去
<knownbad> 通便。
<archl> hceasy: yoho 哭一下
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和我网络恋吧
<hceasy> →_→
<knownbad> 好用的很。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你瘦我胖 合适
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我上你下
<knownbad> 我那廋啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 压出屎来
<knownbad> 你不是还要吃我香肠吗？
<hceasy> 有奸情
<archl> hceasy: 哭哭更健康
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<knownbad> orlando 应该还不错。  要不年轻的多要不老人家多。
<hceasy> archl是?
<knownbad> 要是你待到 spring break 更棒。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 2月20日到.估计一个月吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我知道
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计赶上了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正2年的签证
<knownbad> 帮你老婆也办个。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没那么简单
<hceasy> archl,报上论坛ID
<archl> hceasy: 猜不出来我就把你封了。
<hceasy> 又来……
<knownbad> 你那里去 caribbean 方便。
<archl> hceasy: 提示一
<knownbad> 澳洲的贱人？
<jiero> hceasy:  提示2，我不学无术。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<hceasy> 刚把lenovo当南瓜疯了又逗我……
<jiero> hceasy: 恩。
<knownbad> 喂鲨鱼去
<jiero> hceasy: 确实
<hceasy> 算了.问个东西继续睡去
<gebjgd> hceasy: lenovo?
<jiero> ...
<hceasy> 昨天把硬盘搞坏了
<gebjgd> 基佬走了
<hceasy> 拿到售后.他把我的西数蓝盘换成日立的
<gebjgd> hceasy: 你亏了
<knownbad> 共产基佬？
<hceasy> 笔记本上用的那种
<knownbad> 公用屁眼？
<gebjgd> hceasy: 西数的牛逼
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈
<hceasy> 总感觉次了点儿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 来啊 ut
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 正在台式机上下载
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 哪個服務器？
<knownbad> 上 ssd 啦。
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 暈…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 等 还有几分钟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 分辨率应该对了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: linux下
<alvin_rxg1> 應該…
<hceasy> 人家嚷嚷着西数没货
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: archlinux 麽？
<knownbad> 其实公用屁眼应该叫公交车。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 都上了a卡闭源驱动了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 别的发行版我也得会用啊
<hceasy> 日立到底多次
<gebjgd> hceasy: 反正没有西数的贵 质量好
<gebjgd> hceasy: 所有人都知道
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 玩哪種模式的？ ffa? tdm? team survive? ctf? ctf hold?
<hceasy> 笔记本的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 等我下载完了的.随便你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 真大....
<knownbad> hitachi 没什么不好，只旧了些。
<hceasy> 要不要塞坏了再去换个?
<knownbad> 但其实比较 compatible。
<gebjgd> hceasy: 我觉得行
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 所以好玩嘛，像 CS 就沒多少了
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: tdm 吧，隨便玩。
<hceasy> 唉
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: tdm 隨便玩，到時候你告訴我你的 名號，我找你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: gebjgd
<alvin_rxg1> ok ok
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 还能什么名字
<hceasy> 我那个原装的有C1问题
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 我那是 alvin{sniper}  N久了
<hceasy> 这个我还没看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: assaultcube新出了一种枪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 很给力
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 那游戲像在漂的……不好玩
<hceasy> 走了
<hceasy> 早点儿睡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 要求低.我上网本都能跑
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<hceasy> test
<^k^> hceasy, .. .. ㍝ 05:25 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.77天
<\b> gebjgd alvin_rxg1 : 你们开战了？
<alvin_rxg1> 等他呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 还有4分钟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 太大了
<alvin_rxg1> 裝一下也要10來分種…
<alvin_rxg1> 1G  多點嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 安装就是拷贝过去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 8G内存 没啥问题
<alvin_rxg1> 解包啊
<alvin_rxg1> urt 的背景玩法和 cube 一樣。。
<alvin_rxg1> 我倒是挺想玩玩 enermy terrorist 的
<alvin_rxg1> *territory
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 下载完了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 安装不到1分钟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 来
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<alvin_rxg1> 你先進個服務器， team death match 的，我待會兒找你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 怎么加血?
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 自己只能包扎自己來止血，不能加血。加血需要隊友或者醫療人員，普通隊友最多醫療到50%，醫療人員可以到 90%
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 怎么包扎?
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 默認是按 Q
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 按Q，先給自己包扎，如果受傷的話，然後對准隊友可以醫療他們
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 然後，分
<alvin_rxg1> 然後 f3 到 f10，預定的雷達
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 其他的你看看設置吧
<^k^>  06:01
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你被杀的够呛啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, alvin_rxg1: 你们在玩什么？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: ut
<cleamoon> 这个好玩吗...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 凑合
<cleamoon> 感觉很CS手感差很远呀...似乎很难打死人...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 所以我喜欢assaultcube
<gebjgd> 靠.关机的时候kernel panic了
<gebjgd> amd闭源驱动......
 * gebjgd 洗澡睡觉
<cleamoon> ...amd还是开源驱动好吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 闭源驱动支持gnome3 还有hd的分辨率
<cleamoon> 开源不支持？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不支持hd分辨率
<cleamoon> 哦
<knownbad> 哇，pacman 4 出来了。
<knownbad> 但其他的 dependencies 还没上。
<ofan> arch？
<\b> pacwoman
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: rayland 這張圖太大，顏色我也不喜歡。
<knownbad> ofan: 是
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 最好還是 uptown 這類圖。或者無聊的玩 pussy paradise 虐小白
<cleamoon> 有人知道libreoffice的languagetools在开libreoffice的时候崩溃的原因和解决办法吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-17
<tusooa> ls
<AlexeyesWorld> wo de xiangfa henduo
<Barden> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/159820.htm
<^k^> Barden ⇪ t: 眼见为实 WPS For Linux_Kingsoft 金山_cnBeta.COM
<Barden> 计划春节前后发布linux版wps....马上就到春节了啊啊啊
<Barden> libreoffice用的想吐
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> wps不也是OOo一脉么
<huntxu> 是麽
<MeaCulpa> 高仿M$ Office的OOo有意思么...
<huntxu> 比沒有強 = =
<Barden> 现在arch下光驱在/dev下的那个文件上？我咋找不到了
<Barden> 日哦，想制作个iso文件，光盘跑到/dev/by-label下去了...
<ofan> oo太丑了
<zhao> linux下有什么网游可以玩么？
<YeLee> Barden: /dev/sr0吗？
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂早
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡子早
<roylez> adam8157: 死蛋
<roylez> adam8157: kernel:[3337687.715306] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP
<roylez> adam8157: kernel:[3337687.715308] last sysfs file: /sys/module/sd_mod/initstate
<roylez> adam8157: kernel:[3337687.715533] Code: 41 0f 18 09 75 bb 48 8b 02 48 89 70 08 48 89 06 48 89 56 08 48 89 32 c3 53 48 89 fb 48 8b 43 18 be 01 00 00 00 48 89 df 48 8b 00 <ff> 50 20 85 c0 75 ea 8b 8b b0 03 00 00 85 c9 74 34 8b 15 ca 2a
<roylez> adam8157: kernel:[3337687.715564] CR2: 0000000000000020
<adam8157> roylez: 有dump出来么?
<roylez> adam8157: 没有stack，没有trace
<adam8157> roylez: 只是oops一下?
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> roylez: 这种事情多了去了 我decode下看看
<roylez> adam8157: 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP
<huntxu> roylez: 吐核了
<huntxu> 尼瑪誰把core dump翻譯成吐核應該拉去打靶。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 自己说自己么？
<Kandu> huntxu: core dump 譯成吐核，非常形象貼切呀
<huntxu> roylez: 顯然不會是我幹的
<adam8157> roylez: 只有这些log?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: KFC
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<huntxu> lol
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,, 我这边显示的是 吐核
<roylez> adam8157: 现在登录都奇奇怪怪的
<roylez> adam8157: 登录超慢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dodoincfedora.wordpress.com/2012/01/17/vim-classroom-for-beginners-repeat-for-apac/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: VIM Classroom for beginners repeat for APAC « Ankur's Tech blog
<adam8157> roylez: 我这里看到一堆汇编, 有那个模块源码, 或者dump出的内核就好了
<roylez> adam8157: 在哪里找？
<roylez> adam8157: 我都登不上了
<adam8157> roylez: 你这个没有panic?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.roccat.org/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - HOME » Home » Overview
<CyrusYzGTt> 这种linux竟然有驱动，，而且提供的是 fedora centos rhel的 repo
<adam8157> roylez: 如果是RHEL可以报到我们的bugzilla. 这个bug应该很简单, 估计字符串没初始化
<adam8157> roylez: 死到最后是几个.byte
<huntxu> adam8157: 好厲害 = =b
<adam8157> huntxu: 内核树里有个脚本专门做这个事情, 能让你看到当时的汇编代码 剩下比较好说
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 报bug给他们拉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 嗝屁了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似是网络问题
<MeaCulpa> :P
<nyfair> \(^o^)/
<savr> I made it! I got a train at the last minute before the chinese new year! The train was pretty empty. As usual I made a mistake and checked shanghai to yiwu instead of yiwu to shanghai
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.csdn.net/ce123/article/details/7204458
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux系统对IO端口和IO内存的管理 - ce123的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<savr> biggest announce was only 2 ticket stations open
<savr> and the train station being a complete mess
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.jjgod.org/2012/01/16/tools-for-a-typography-hacker/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y jjgod / blog - Tools for a typography hacker
<savr> cleamoon: ofan knownbad: share the news!
<knownbad> what's up?
<knownbad> well, told you it's next to impossible to get ticket around this time.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.ccidnet.com/art/3215/20120113/3515509_1.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 现身国外论坛 IvyBridge i7-3770K实物曝光 - 新闻中心 - 赛迪网
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,我最近 才用上 i7-2600k,,这么快就出新的，，
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, ha
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, 现在还买老款的 我们都在憋着等新款
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<knownbad> savr: leaving.  good luck.
<savr> it was easy
<savr> the train was mostly empty
<savr> whole sleeper carriages empty
<CyrusYzGTt> http://ps3.tgbus.com/zt/pojie/pjzx/201201/20120116102018.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y PS3 国外黑客指出JB2电子狗非原创破解是骗局 - 电玩巴士
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 你的dotfile
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 咋了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..ee 我好伤心啊，，，
<roylez> MeaCulpa:  20:03:03 up 39 days, 22 min, 23 users,  load average: 52.25, 49.89, 46.17
<huntxu> roylez: 52...
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 英文维基百科确认本周三关站一天抗议美国网络反盗版法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360971 欢迎在灌水区同步讨论 cnBeta消息： 维基百科创始人吉米·威尔士（Jimmy Wales）今日通过推特微博正式确认，为抗议充满争议的《禁止网络盗版法案》(SOPA)，英文维基百科将于美国东部时间本周三零点起实施关站24 …
<huntxu> roylez: 大俠來一下poweroff吧
<roylez> huntxu: 够不着，太远了
<huntxu> roylez: 沒權限？
<L-----D> 这个SOPA是关于什么的
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 地址给个啊
<roylez> freeflyi1g: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: roylez/dotfiles - GitHub
<huntxu> palomino|working: 破馬，你來啦
<palomino|working> ........
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ 跟 gfw类似
<huntxu> L-----D: 版權相關
<huntxu> L-----D: 本身沒什麽問題，問題是一旦通過，就可以使用與這個法案相關的條例，來實現監控言論以及窺探隱私。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 你干嘛说呢，，不能 误导 L-----D 了
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: = =
 * L-----D ride palomino|working 
<palomino|working> 工地少年 , L-----D
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 本來就是反盜版的啊。。。
<L-----D> palomino|working, 工地放假了 我现在是银行少年
<huntxu> happyaron: 茸茸中午早
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 好吧，，这个 法案有 gfw和 专制的嫌疑
<palomino|working> ...... , L-----D
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 這個和gfw還是很大區別的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 木有区别，，
<L-----D> 这个法案通过了？
<iGoogle> 只做不说的是g f w
<iGoogle> 这个，更麻烦。
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 神说了，， 这个 法案 麻烦，，是个 不好的东西要 唾弃
<iGoogle> 说了还作
<L-----D> palomino|working, 你们还没放假
<palomino|working> 刚几号阿
<palomino|working> 还有5天呢
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 無視小e
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 無視小依
<iGoogle> 你ignore嘛。干嘛还看
<iGoogle> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,ee huntxu 说要 无视你，， huntxu 要 反抗你
<palomino|working> huntxu不看就还心痒痒 , iGoogle
<L-----D> palomino|working, 你研究过wayland么
<palomino|working> 没呢 , L-----D
<huntxu> 小依頭上有綠光的
<palomino|working> wayland有正式的发行版用么现在 , L-----D
<iGoogle> 是阿。阴暗心态的 huntxu
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 你作为去了？
<huntxu> L-----D: 09年編譯過一次，能運行= =
<freeflyi1g> 昨晚
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 加班到8點半，能去嘛。。。
<huntxu> 一點都不像年底的樣子。。。TAT
<iGoogle> 又是it?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 谁能给我一份mint12安装后自带的~/.bashrc文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360973 发现我的用户下没有这个文件，可能是被我误删了。 谁能给我一份mint12自带的~/.bashrc文件，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2012-01-17 11:07
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: ee?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e 你来啦~
<iGoogle> 有电影看没。
<iGoogle> 。
<huntxu> iGoogle: 看金陵十三釵去
<adam8157> iGoogle: 铁甲钢拳, 适合带着崽崽看
<huntxu> 元旦想去看電影，拿出學生証居然忽悠不了人。。。
<iGoogle> 我买了2把高级自动枪给崽崽玩
<adam8157> huntxu: 假证?
<huntxu> 再管我要身份証，然後說87的不給學生票。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 看电影也有优惠的?
<huntxu> adam8157: 真証，學生半價啊。。。
<iGoogle> 啥片子，需要学生证
<huntxu> 而且我長得那麽年輕，對不，@
<adam8157> huntxu: 你哪里来的学生证...
<adam8157> huntxu: 表示我有假证
<huntxu> adam8157: 我們那時候都已經發卡了啊，學生証畢業時也沒交貌似
<huntxu> 還在我手上，而且有一張能表明身份的一卡通
<cfy> 一卡通。。。
<cfy> 有啥用？
<iGoogle> 上厕所，坐车，通用嘛
<cfy> 考试的时候，都不能用一卡通
<iGoogle> 交零钱，才通用
<huntxu> cfy: 我們考試的時候可以用的
<cfy> huntxu: 好学校
<lainme> huntxu: 我们的一卡通注明只有在学校内可以做为身份证明
<huntxu> lainme: 我們那個貌似注明可以作為學生身份証明。。。
<lainme> huntxu: 我们有人做过，在毕业前称学生证丢失，补办一个。最后就能留一个用。不过用不了太久，毕竟有盖章的
<huntxu> adam8157: 你不是今天的火車嘛？
<adam8157> huntxu: 对
<huntxu> adam8157: 那還不走？
<adam8157> huntxu: 下午开完会就走
<huntxu> ...
<cfy> adam8157: 今天的火车啊。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 系啊
<cfy> 淡淡好忙。。。。
<huntxu> adam8157:  你們這麽早放假還是請假的？
<adam8157> huntxu: 我没咋请...因为回家要WFH
<adam8157> huntxu: 我们一年15天带薪假
<huntxu> adam8157: 可憐的。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我还有去年的8天假没用呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似我們差不多，但是還沒到有假的資格。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 你都回家了?
<cfy> adam8157: 在家很久了。今天回老家。也近的。
<adam8157> cfy: 还是学生比较爽
<cfy> adam8157: 呵呵。
<cfy> 再更新下系统
<cfy> 下午就没网络用了。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 我到老家只需要1hour
<adam8157> cfy: 我从家到老家也差不多是1h
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装后重启后 直接变成安装ubuntu 就是要你分区什么的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360976 以前重启后是直接安装的 但我进入后 问我要不要卸载dev/sda 我选了否 然后好像就进了livecd模式（好像装在了内存里 ,硬盘显示是1.7Gb,就是我内存的大小） 该怎么办 ， 太头痛了 统计信息: 发表于 由 fangfangf — 2 …
<lainme> adam8157: 21天带薪假
<roylez> lainme: 涨了啊
<roylez> lainme: 原来科大是15天
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 我的web服务器每天10点半会掉线1分钟 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360977 请问是由什么原因造成的，以及如何排查 我检查了cron好像没什么问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 bitpart — 2012-01-17 12:01
<adam8157> lainme: 你不是上学呢么  啥带薪的...
<ofan> 求工作...
<ofan> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%85%B1%E6%B5%8E%E4%BC%9A
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: 共济会 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<ofan> fivesheep: 了解这个么？
<roylez> adam8157: iotop是0，但是大把的进程卡在D状态了
<roylez> adam8157: 她上学工资比你的高
<adam8157> roylez: wow...
<roylez> adam8157: reboot -f没用
<roylez> adam8157: 有办法重启么？
<roylez> adam8157: 21:50:39 up 39 days,  2:10, 25 users,  load average: 68.49, 67.70, 65.28
<adam8157> roylez: 现在都重启不了了?
<roylez> adam8157: 废话
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 估计卡到umount上了
<adam8157> roylez: sysrq啊
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么做？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • caps lock 大写灯延迟 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360980 如题，我习惯用大写灯来输入大写，输完再转回小写。 打字速度有点快（大概80~110字母/分） 在Win下没什么问题，在Ubuntu下很容易出现，关掉大写灯后马上输入的下一两个字母仍然是大写。。 比如我输入 Ubuntu ，按键顺序是 Caps lock + u + Caps lock + b + u …
<iGoogle> adam8157: 好狠心的蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger  这是重启
<iGoogle> 初始化下载: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/precise-alternate-amd64.iso
<roylez> adam8157: 不能ping了，多谢
<adam8157> roylez: 可能还需要echo 1 >/proc/sys/kernel/sysrq 来启用sysrq
<iGoogle> adam8157: 好高级。
<adam8157> roylez: 远程的?
<roylez> adam8157: ......废话
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你也试试看嘛
<iGoogle> 真好我的键盘，没sysrq按键。
<roylez> adam8157: 还能回来么？
<iGoogle> 。
<roylez> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 回来干嘛。 lol
<adam8157> roylez: 那是重启, 重启了不就回来了么
<roylez> adam8157: 我不是被你坑死了吧
<iGoogle> 这标准自毁啊。回来吃饭啊
<adam8157> roylez: 有可能
<iGoogle> 我等下试试proc
<roylez> adam8157: 被你坑了我让 palomino|working 践踏你一万次
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<iGoogle> 可怜的蛋蛋
<adam8157> lol
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 死瞎马
<palomino|working> ....
<iGoogle> 居然调用破马函数
<fivesheep> ofan: 听过
<ofan> fivesheep: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B8%8A%E5%B8%9D%E4%B9%8B%E7%9C%BC
<iGoogle> 破马返回值是 .....
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: 上帝之眼 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<roylez> adam8157: 3分钟了，没反应
<ofan> fivesheep: 一美元上果然有
<roylez> adam8157: 找avocent终端去了...
<adam8157> roylez: 服务器启动那么快?
<adam8157> roylez: 那是啥? 我们都用netconsole
<iGoogle> # 故意让系统崩溃 （ Crashes the system without first unmounting file systems or syncing disks attached to the system）
<fivesheep> ofan: 你要加入?
<ofan> fivesheep: 加不了，只要高端人才
<fivesheep> ofan: 努力方向
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 破fa。新建帐号，居然说empty cd key。踢了。还是老帐号可用
<caasi> 问一个很弱的问题
<caasi> 笔记本里的网卡为啥有两块儿？
<caasi> 博通 NetLink (TM) 千兆以太网
<caasi> 英特尔(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
<ofan> ..问完就跑？
<danielfeng> 大家ubuntu有没有碰到死机？
<nyfair> danielfeng: Oh, I love kernel panic
<danielfeng> nyfair：linux有啥能方法能找到系统死机的原因，最近ubuntu一直频繁死机
<fivesheep> ofan: 基本的irc素质都没... 不值得帮忙
<iGoogle> danielfeng: 看top
<ofan> fivesheep: agreed
<fivesheep> ofan: 你可以找工作的不?
<ofan> fivesheep: 你说我的签证？
<fivesheep> 对
<danielfeng> iGoogle：top？
<fivesheep> 我好奇问问
<ofan> f1只能校内打工
<ofan> 外面工作算打黑工
<fivesheep> ofan: 网上有招 tour的
<fivesheep> tutor
<lainme> roylez: 以后更宽松。有些系已经不要假条了，导师批准就能走
<fivesheep> 说错..
<fivesheep> ofan: $14 一小时
<ofan> fivesheep: 是计算机方面的？
<fivesheep> 数学
<fivesheep> 中小学的
<ofan> 不好做吧
<fivesheep> ofan: 美国的数学有多难... 初中水平
<ofan> fivesheep: 额.. 这倒是
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 启动时脚本错误：expect not found http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360981 请大家帮忙看看，问题出在哪里？ 我写了一个脚本ee.sh，目的：在启动的时候执行一段程序。 当我手动执行这个ee.sh时，可以正常的运行，自动回复config.sh的选项，并执行autorun.sh，得到结果。 但是当我通过update-rc.d ee.sh start 20 2 3 4 5 . 把ee.s …
<fivesheep> 不过F1大概干不了.. 这些也是正规的工作
<ofan> fivesheep: 是那种在线视频的？
<fivesheep> 对
<ofan> 晕
<fivesheep> ofan: 我在西雅图看过有留学生去别人家里当保姆+家教
<fivesheep> 教白人小孩中文
<ofan> fivesheep: lol
<fivesheep> ofan: 不过得是没把子的..
<ofan> fivesheep: 显然..
<fivesheep> 我还跟那女的聊了几句
<ofan> fivesheep: 碰上混蛋小孩就麻烦
<fivesheep> ofan: 有钱人家
<fivesheep> 小孩比较有教养
<fivesheep> 我也是上门给他们装灯泡
<ofan> fivesheep: ....
<ofan> fivesheep: 原来如此
<fivesheep> 然后我看到那女的拿些写着中文字的幼儿书, 我就跟她普通话聊了会..
<fivesheep> ofan: 不过, 现在国内来的留学生 基本都是富二代
<fivesheep> 也无需干活的
<ofan> fivesheep: 唉..
<ofan> 哥..就不是
<gfrog> adam8157: 下午回家喽，待会收个touch的套套去
<fivesheep> ofan: 我同学的房子17个租客. 只有一个是全奖的
<adam8157> gfrog: 拿了红包再走啊
<fivesheep> ofan: 别的全是自费. 父母都是国内当官 或者 企业的领导
<gfrog> adam8157: 几点发？
<ofan> fivesheep: 工薪阶层也有的，比如我这样的，很苦逼
<adam8157> gfrog: 3PM
<fivesheep> ofan: 是不是啊... 你父亲算是教过你做人要低调, 不能网上炫富了? lol
<ofan> fivesheep: 我哪炫富了
<fivesheep> ofan: 你还有几年毕业?
<ofan> fivesheep: 一年半吧
<fivesheep> 抓紧往github里堆代码
<ofan> 恩
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<ofan> 堆html
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<fivesheep> ofan: 码农是个好活儿
<ofan> fivesheep: 希望是..
<fivesheep> ofan: 别的行业不好找工作的
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，看来时间还来得及
<ofan> fivesheep: 首先我得逃出大农村
<nyfair> 你们都驻扎github?
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也下午走 晚上火车
<adam8157> nyfair: 嗯
<gfrog> 你几点？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你几点走？
<ofan> nyfair: 我们作业都用github
<fivesheep> ofan: 我同学还不是留学生. uw建筑硕士毕业了, 就是找不到工作.
<nyfair> adam8157: win上git现状如何？我现在用bitbucket
<ofan> 建筑不好搞.. 太需要资历了
<fivesheep> ofan: 还有几个师兄也是.. 有mba, 有几个这uw ee, 建筑行业的 都没找到对口工作...
<adam8157> gfrog: 拿了之后, 看看有啥事儿没有 最晚5点
<fivesheep> ofan: 都成了 waiter..
<ofan> fivesheep: 我弟学建筑，本科要5年
<adam8157> gfrog: 你几点的车
<gfrog> adam8157: 5：50
<ofan> nyfair: github有win的安装包
<adam8157> gfrog: 5:50的火车?
<fivesheep> ofan: 建筑... 大概都得回去.
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，北京站
<adam8157> nyfair: 不用win, 不大清楚啊
<fivesheep> ofan: 没什么工作机会. 本地人都找不到
<ofan> fivesheep: mba不值钱，我这里mba毕业的就知道有个去附近的超市当cashier了
<nyfair> git名字不好听啊，水银灯多好
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 我也是北京站
<ofan> fivesheep: ee应该好找啊
<fivesheep> ofan: 我认识那个是跑赌场当waitor
<ofan> fivesheep: ..
<fivesheep> ofan: 我认识有几个都没找到
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马你不是南站？
<fivesheep> ofan: 他们想入boeing
<adam8157> gfrog: 又不是动车
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<ofan> fivesheep: ...我去  这很敏感了吧，不会让中国人接触核心技术的
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要坐几个小时?
<gfrog> adam8157: 5
<adam8157> gfrog: 15
<ofan> fivesheep: 像intel之类的估计门槛也会被提高
<fivesheep> ofan: 他们又不是中国人... 都美国国籍的
<gfrog> adam8157: 真远。。
<ofan> fivesheep: 哦..
<palomino|working> 困阿 , fivesheep
<adam8157> gfrog: 不远 是因为慢
<fivesheep> ofan: intel 我倒是有同学在那干过. 不过后来跑去跟另外的同学创业了
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 这么早?
<adam8157> roylez: 启动起来了?
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 你是血液太黏了吧
<palomino|working> 只要醒着就困阿 , fivesheep
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<ofan> fivesheep: 创业好，我想去做，但是也是不允许
<palomino|working> maybe , fivesheep
<adam8157> roylez: 先前慢可能实在fsck吧
<roylez> adam8157: 在哪里可以看到点以前的记录
<nyfair> github支持host不想开源的项目么？
<ofan> nyfair: 不支持
<fivesheep> 支持
<adam8157> roylez: /var/log/message
<fivesheep> 给钱
<lainme> nyfair: 花钱就支持
<nyfair> 哦，那我还是继续bitbucket吧
<ofan> nyfair: 就别想用private的了
<roylez> adam8157: 不是，渣x系列，不禁了san上的盘就不能启动
<adam8157> roylez: /var/log/messages
<roylez> adam8157: 没货啊
<roylez> adam8157: 你要不？
<ofan> 你放上去的东西能被人看算是牛逼
<fivesheep> lol
<adam8157> roylez: 就那个oops?
<nyfair> 有人用，没人看...
<adam8157> roylez: 你可以扔到bugzilla上, 顺便描述下就好
<nyfair> https://bitbucket.org/ny/foo_thbgm
<adam8157> roylez: 啥版本rhel?
<^k^> nyfair,啥网址y ny / foo_thbgm / overview — Bitbucket
<roylez> adam8157: debian stable
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: messages里面没有了
<ofan> nyfair: acg?
<roylez> adam8157: 找到了，我发给你吧
<nyfair> ofan: yeah, decoder plugin for game's music
<ofan> nyfair: 奥
<adam8157> roylez: 还是那几行的话就不用了 log里有
<roylez> adam8157: 有trace
<adam8157> roylez: 发来发来 pastebin也行
<roylez> adam8157: 我直接把整个发给你吧，似乎是multipath相关的
<nyfair> 主要是git在win上实在不好用，不能用汉字当文件名，linux上倒是没问题。所以我还是mercurial
<adam8157> roylez: OK, 不过我也就是看看, 我们不会support的
<roylez> adam8157: ....nnnnd，没人性的家伙，你不能去开个defect啊
<adam8157> roylez: 发来看看. 看看我们有没有相关的bug.
<nyfair> windows这个操蛋的os什么时候能有utf-8的locale啊
<phoenixlzx> 哟。今天好热闹啊
<ofan> nyfair: win都是unicode的
<roylez> adam8157: 发了
<adam8157> en
<nyfair> ofan: 但是cmd里没法用啊
<ofan> nyfair: ms所谓的i18n就是自己找麻烦
<roylez> adam8157: 能看出来啥么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 過年前股市能天天這麽漲就還有紅包。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 空指针引用...
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥?
<roylez> adam8157: 然后呢？啥软件？
<roylez> adam8157: 常见么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天有點莫名其妙，GDP也沒超出預期，突然漲了接近3%
<adam8157> roylez: 还没找到对应的bug 但是空指针引用很好fix的
<roylez> huntxu: 啥涨了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 社保入市
<huntxu> adam8157: 這是今天唯一聽到的利好，但是千億也不至于一下抬升信心啊。。。
<roylez> adam8157: o.... 原来他们看中社保的钱了
 * gfrog 尼玛还能来个过期不候，真不厚道
<roylez> adam8157: 帮开个defect吧
<caasi> http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html
<^k^> caasi,啥网址y 用hostapd自己架无线AP - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<caasi> 为嘛网卡都识不了 啊
<caasi> 查上去没反应
<huntxu> caasi: 問作者。。。
<roylez> caasi: 又是你
<adam8157> roylez: 这个是流程问题, 前头没处理好 error了 后台还接着弄 结果空指针了
<roylez> caasi: 问 huntxu
<caasi> roylez: 。。。
<zhan> 哈哈
<huntxu> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 啥叫开defect
<zhan> 被当球t了
<roylez> adam8157: 去bugzilla灌水
<huntxu> zhan: 鮎魚午安
<caasi> roylez: 插上后都没有wlan1。。。
<zhan> huntxu: 额，中午好
<roylez> caasi: 说了你那网卡没驱动起来
<caasi> roylez: 额。。。我用那usb的
<roylez> caasi: 懒得费心就去买块方便的
<caasi> roylez: 就你说的那块
<roylez> caasi: 不是吧。。。难道换芯片了？
<roylez> caasi: 背面有写版本号，v几的？
<huntxu> roylez: 你忘了我那個芯片換了嘛？
<huntxu> roylez: 上次跟你說過啊
<zhan> roylez: 主席啊，写 blog 还能被人追到这里来
<roylez> huntxu: 哦，那你拉他一把
<roylez> zhan: 鲇鱼，你也帮他
<huntxu> roylez: 我的也是插上認
<caasi> roylez: 亚马逊地址都一个。。。
<caasi> roylez: 还会换？
<roylez> caasi: 几版的？
<zhan> 我都不知道这啥
<caasi> roylez: 我看看
<huntxu> 貌似我的是bcm。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 你的跟他的一样的
<caasi> roylez:没写
<roylez> caasi: 很小的几个字，比如说v2
<huntxu> tplink = =
<huntxu> rt5370
<roylez> caasi: tplink经常干同一个型号不同芯片的事情，没办法，不厚道的国企
<nyfair> 其实github之类的东西也是简历吧
<adam8157> roylez: 你这机器几个盘
<roylez> adam8157: 两块
<caasi> roylez: 不会吧。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 一块内置raid 1
<adam8157> o
<roylez> adam8157: 另一块是4 path的ds8k的lun
<huntxu> caasi: lsusb看看什麽結果吧
<zhao> 怎么才能翻强？
<zhao> 怎么才能翻墙？
<roylez> 重新投胎
<ubuntu-tommy> ubuntu11.10网卡驱动（ＲＴＬ８１８７哪位有啊）
<caasi> huntxu: http://snippi.com/s/bypjt8e
<ubuntu-tommy> ６４位版本的
<^k^> caasi,啥网址y Snippi
<huntxu> 瘋了，一下3.3%了
<caasi> huntxu: 好像没有
<huntxu> caasi: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp.  ...
<adam8157> roylez: known issue in upstream
<adam8157> r
<huntxu> 這個不就是了麽。。。
<huntxu> caasi: 跟我的一樣。。。
<adam8157> roylez: you need this patch http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2011/11/msg00047.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Bug#647185: linux-2.6: kernel null pointer dereference while adding SAN path
<huntxu> caasi: lsmod|grep rt2800usb，沒有就自己加載。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 果然，device mapper的毛病
<huntxu> adness, this is adness...
<caasi> huntxu: nothing  happened
<huntxu> caasi: 那自己加載啊
<caasi> huntxu: 额。。。怎么加载
<huntxu> modprobe = =b
<adam8157> roylez: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=432a212c0dd0f4ca386cf37c5b740ac9dbda4479
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: git.kernel.org - linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git/commitdiff
<adam8157> roylez: http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2009/12/15/19416
<adam8157> roylez: 这一系列patch进了2.6.33=rc1
<adam8157> roylez: 这一系列patch进了2.6.33-rc1
<roylez> adam8157: okay...
<roylez> adam8157: debian stable悲催了？
<roylez> adam8157: lock在2.6.32了
<nyfair> 话说我也是这个网卡，之前一直悲剧。但自从linux3后就好了
<adam8157> roylez: 我们还不是freeze在32 但是会从upstream抓
<nyfair> 所以升级吧
<adam8157> roylez: debian一般不会backport这种内核补丁
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<caasi> huntxu: 怎么加载。。。
<nyfair> ofan: how much, I need JPN VPN
<zhan> 我倒。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 所以看出来有商业支持的好处了, 你们那么专业的地方, 还是买RHEL吧 :)
<ofan> nyfair: 9元/月，不限流量
<nyfair> 怎么支付？
<ofan> nyfair: SSH+VPN,14/月
<ofan> nyfair: 支付宝
<tomcheng76> ofan, 有HK連去CN的VPN嗎? 不是反方向
<nyfair> ofan: 好吧，其实价格不是问题，只是支付方式
<ofan> tomcheng76: 啥意思
<nyfair> ofan: 可以手机话费支付么，这个可报销
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<tomcheng76> 我要CN的ip..我本身是HK的
<ofan> nyfair: ...你能给T-Mobile充值么？
<huntxu> caasi: modprobe...
<ofan> tomcheng76: 没，我这只有US的
<nyfair> ofan: 不能
<tomcheng76> ofan: 謝謝
<ofan> tomcheng76: np
<ofan> nyfair: 还是支付宝吧
<adam8157> roylez: debian 没修, 要不你下debian的内核源码自己打patch吧 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=647185
<lubotu2> Debian bug 647185 in linux-2.6 "linux-2.6: kernel null pointer dereference while adding SAN path" [Normal,Open]
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: #647185 - linux-2.6: kernel null pointer dereference while adding SAN path - Debian Bug report logs
<ofan> http://www.freemasonry.bcy.ca/history/chinese_freemasons/index.html
<^k^> ofan,啥网址y Chinese Freemasons
<ofan> 还真有天地会...
<lainme> tomcheng76: 搜索。国内vpn
<nyfair> ofan: 那能不能开几个port给我，我保证不用bt ed2k之类的
<ofan> nyfair: ssh 支持所有port
<ofan> nyfair: vpn也是
<adam8157> huntxu: 果然涨了a
<caasi> huntxu: 不行额。没反应
<caasi> huntxu: 貌似要个选项
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 话说archlinux这边的initramfs已经支持独立的/usr分区了
<huntxu> caasi: 啥啊。。
<tomcheng76> laime: 謝
<huntxu> caasi: 你ifconfig -a看看吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 接近1K了 = =b
<nyfair> ofan: 这个不是很懂，比如我有个要联网的游戏，自己用时要路由器做下端口映射
<caasi> huntxu: 没有
<adam8157> huntxu: yooo
<caasi> huntxu: 没有wlan1
<ofan> nyfair: 那个是必须的
<huntxu> adam8157: 考慮今晚賣掉些。。。
<huntxu> caasi: 是不是wlan0。。。
<nyfair> ofan: vpn不用？
<huntxu> DRDarkRaven: 這個世界還有人用initramfs？
<caasi> huntxu: wlan0是我笔记本上的
<ofan> nyfair: 这两个不是一个概念，一个是nat，一个是tunnel
<caasi> huntxu: 现在要得是usb的
<huntxu> caasi: 你modprobe rt2800usb啊。。。
<ofan> nyfair: 你要访问外网必须要映射端口
<ofan> nyfair: 你要上twitter就得用vpn翻墙
<nyfair> ofan: 人家不是想听概念的技术宅啦，人家只想知道解决之道
<ofan> nyfair: ä¹°VPN
<adam8157> roylez: 这一系列补丁我们有打
<caasi> huntxu: 嗯，但是ifconfig还是只有wlan
<caasi> 0
<nyfair> ofan: 然后只要像平时一样，做个端口映射就ok了？
<ofan> nyfair: ...
<huntxu> caasi: ifconfig -a...
<caasi> huntxu: 对啊
<huntxu> caasi: lsusb都有了就是認了
<ofan> nyfair: 新建一个网络连接，想翻墙的时候拨号就行，跟端口映射没关系
<huntxu> caasi: 你貼結果吧= =
<caasi> huntxu: 那加载那个模块是起什么作用的
<caasi> huntxu: 哪个结果？
<huntxu> caasi: 就是這個網卡的驅動。。。
<huntxu> caasi: ifconfig -a
 * zhan 觉得 huntxu 要抓狂了
 * adam8157 围观
<DRDarkRaven> huntxu, initramfs才是标准的做法
<caasi> huntxu: http://hpaste.org/56532
<huntxu> caasi: ifconfig -a = =
<caasi> huntxu: http://hpaste.org/56533
<zhan> 你小心他把 ＝＝ 也抄过去了
<huntxu> caasi: 還真沒有。。。
<caasi> huntxu: 对啊
<huntxu> caasi: 你真悲劇
<adam8157> huntxu: wow 涨的好厉害
<huntxu> adam8157:  簡直凶殘，今晚趕緊賣
<adam8157> huntxu: 着啥急
<caasi> huntxu: 如何是好啊
<adam8157> caasi: 啥网卡?
<huntxu> adam8157: 變現，給老爸買件夾克，lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 给我买个xbox吧
<caasi> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/MERCURY-MW150U-150M%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BFUSB%E7%BD%91%E5%8D%A1-%E5%8E%82%E5%AE%B6%E5%8D%87%E7%BA%A7%E5%A4%96%E8%A7%82%E8%AE%BE%E8%AE%A1-%E8%AF%B7%E4%BB%A5%E5%AE%9E%E6%94%B6%E4%BA%A7%E5%93%81%E5%A4%96%E8%A7%82%E4%B8%BA%E5%87%86/dp/B004HFQMFG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313063460&sr=8-1
<^k^> caasi,啥网址y MERCURY MW150U 150M无线USB网卡 （热销）-电脑/IT/办公-卓越亚马逊 [usb无线网卡]
<adam8157> caasi: 啥系统?
<huntxu> caasi: 確實和我的一樣。。。你的udev正常麽 = =
<caasi> adam8157: ubuntu11.04
<adam8157> caasi: 这个包装了么 firmware-ralink
<caasi> adam8157: kernel: 2.6.38
<adam8157> caasi: lsusb的结果也给我发下
<caasi> adam8157: 我看下
<adam8157> caasi: 那个包没装就装下
<caasi> adam8157: http://snippi.com/s/bypjt8e
<^k^> caasi,啥网址y Snippi
<adam8157> caasi: 哦 这个我知道
<adam8157> caasi: 那个包装上, 然后modprobe rt2870sta
<adam8157> caasi: 38内核啊? 那个包装上然后 modprobe rt2800usb
<caasi> adam8157: rt2800usb已经加载了，但是那个包好像找不到
<caasi> adam8157: synaptic
<huntxu> adam8157: rt2870sta是啥玩意？
<adam8157> caasi: 可能是ubuntu和debian的差别
<adam8157> caasi: rt2800usb安装好的话就不用管了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于火狐浏览器的声音问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360988 今天给火狐浏览器装了flash插件，可以看视屏了。但为什么看视屏的时候就只是开始一段时间有声音，到后面就没了呢？ 求哪位大大帮帮忙~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 洛霜晴 — 2012-01-17 14:27
<adam8157> huntxu: 老驱动
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒這驅動 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 新的内核叫rt2800usb
<huntxu> adam8157: 難道內核版本問題。。。你沒上3？
<caasi> adam8157: 但是ifconfig -a还是没有出现wlan1啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 那是了
<ofan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/169721.htm
<^k^> ofan_,啥网址y [图]微软推出Windows 8新文件系统ReFS_Windows 8_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> caasi: 重新插拔下
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且在我這firmware都不用
<adam8157> huntxu: 我是debian 不一样吧
 * adam8157 咩的 这个月交了好多税啊!!!!
<caasi> adam8157: 拔了，还是没反应
<caasi> huntxu: 你是3.6内核吗？
<huntxu> adam8157: 601628，到現在唯一掙錢的 = =
<huntxu> caasi: 3.2 = =
<caasi> huntxu: 2.6
<adam8157> caasi: 另外modprobe -r rt5370sta
<adam8157> caasi: 你和这个网卡型号一样 看下https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M
<adam8157> caasi: echo 148F 5370 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id
<caasi> huntxu: FATAL: Module rt5370sta not found.
<huntxu> http://comment.news.163.com/news3_bbs/7NUMVKRF00014AED.html
<^k^> huntxu,啥网址y 埃及发现三千年前职业女歌手墓穴_新闻跟贴_网易跟贴
<adam8157> caasi: echo 148F 5370 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id
<huntxu> 網易評論人才輩出。。。
<huntxu> 服了。。。
<caasi> adam8157: sudo了还是permission denied
<adam8157> caasi: 先su到root
<adam8157> caasi: 开会去了
<caasi> adam8157: 好吧
<caasi> abam8157: hx
<caasi> thx
 * L-----D ride palomino|working 
<palomino|working> go ride yourself
<kingshish> whats the cn for?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez Debian也是个不留.proc/config.gz的撮货
 * MeaCulpa 喷Debian
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 貌似很多都不留了
<zhao> 为什么ubuntu-tw频道里面人很多 可是都不说话？
<ofan> 我爱开罗金字塔，金字塔上太阳升
<ofan> 网易IBM中国公司网友(202.108.*.*)的原贴：
<ofan> 真精确
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 汗 ～～ 看成 我爱罗金字塔，金字上太阳升
<ofan> 起来，不愿做奴隶的木乃伊们。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 弱弱地带想象图来问个问题。。grub2能弄成这样的不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360991 就算是不能弄的完全一样。那可以弄的了多少？ 这图是我自己画的。。。。。。。。表拍偶。。。。[左边的那个Windows图标是可以跟着选择去变化的。] 统计信息: 发表于 由 独自の哀怜 — 2012-01-17 14:58
<oneIeaf> 求删除GNOME3和Unity，回到GNOME2的方法
<nyfair> grub2可以直接用tga萌图当背景大图，支持高分辨率
<ofan> VPS后台又bug了
<ofan> nyfair: 还要vpn么
<nyfair> ofan: 想要
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: ee
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: 你知道吗
<gebjgd> pacman 4.0
<knownbad> finger print
<knownbad> 已上了。
<nyfair> pacman怎么了，今天很多地方都在提
<gebjgd> nyfair: 升级了
<nyfair> 又有新豆子了？
<gebjgd> nyfair: arch
<nyfair> gebjgd: 我就用arch啊，yaourt没挂吧
<nyfair> gebjgd: 我一般都用yaour
<huntxu> nyfair: 加了簽名支持，如果開著testing應該一早就是了
<knownbad> yaourt 建构在 pacman 之上。  怎么会没影响？
<gebjgd> nyfair: packer
<gebjgd> knownbad: 升级了么
<knownbad> 升了。
<tomcheng76> 在用archlinux arm, 還是3.5 :D
<gebjgd> tomcheng76: 不稳定
<gebjgd> tomcheng76: 又换回debian arm了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tomcheng76> gebjgd: 那不隱定? 我覺得很好啦..package 升級方便
<knownbad> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman-key_(简体中文)
<tomcheng76> 我也是由bebian轉會的:D
<ofan> nyfair: 买呗
<nyfair> 话说ffmpeg mplayer x264这种为什么不是用版本号是日期，而不是这些东西原本的版本号？
<nyfair> ofan: 怎么联系？
<ofan> nyfair: 有gtalk?
<knownbad> 中文版没 download script。
<ofan> nyfair: 这里联系也行
<nyfair> ofan: 都有
<ofan> nyfair: 加gtalk
<ofan> nyfair: odayfans@...
<gebjgd> tomcheng76: arch arm 不稳定
<huntxu> nyfair: git
<nyfair> huntxu: what's wrong with git?
<huntxu> nyfair: 所以用日期，因為mplayer自從1.0rc2就沒有release貌似
<nyfair> huntxu: 但是x264 ffmpeg之类都有版本啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 同mplayer
<zhao> huntxu, 怎么啦？
<nyfair> huntxu: 我想写个pkgbuild，要求ffmpeg>0.9
 * gebjgd 上班去
<huntxu> nyfair: 你直接依賴源裏的ffmpeg，或者隨便寫個日期
<nyfair> huntxu: 源里的不能用
<huntxu> nyfair: 0.9是去年12月的
<nyfair> 源里那个我都不知道是什么地方来的版本
<nyfair> src还大的要命
<huntxu> nyfair: 不用看，有新的，arch不會用舊的，lol
<ofan> nyfair: 再不要就睡了
<nyfair> ofan: 先睡吧，我现在也没法要，还在上班
<alpha080> Did you not ssh to github +?nyfair
<tomcheng76> nyfair: abs, ftp://ftp.archlinux.org/other/mplayer/  ??
<nyfair> I've grabbed it from arch's ftp, it is just a patch-fixed version about an old ffmpeg's branch
<nyfair> It was very old, and doesn't have new ffmpeg's feature like 10bit or 4:2:2 chroma sampling about h264 stream
<tomcheng76> 最新是34426, 0.9 version 是多少?
<nyfair> And I can't build x264 with ffmpeg's libav
<nyfair> but everything is ok if I grab them from ffmpeg or libav's site
<alpha080> On bus...
<tomcheng76> nyfair: 你試一下mplayer2-git ? 在AUR..
<nyfair> tomcheng76: 那个肯定行啊
<tomcheng76> 那不就行了= =?
<nyfair> tomcheng76: 我自己用本来就行，只是想写点东西放aur就有问题了
<tomcheng76> 那你改這個? http://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/plain/trunk/PKGBUILD?h=packages/mplayer
<roylez> adam8157: 你确定是那个patch？
<nyfair> tomcheng76: 其实是我想写一篇linux下的rip教程，但是只靠源里的很多都没法实现，只能靠自己编译
<roylez> adam8157: drivers/md/dm.c:2033: error: implicit declaration of function ‘dm_deleting_md’
<tomcheng76> nyfair: 你想兩個PKGBUILD 放上AUR, 一個是你的mplayer, 不就行了?
<nyfair> tomcheng76: 而且源里的pkgbuild有点大而全的味道，依赖太多，很多人根本不需要这么多
<tomcheng76> s/想/寫
<CyrusYzGTt> Generated Tue, 17 Jan 2012 07:41:01 GMT by CT-SHJH-116-137.fastcdn.com (squid)
<roylez> adam8157: 哦，我少打了一个
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: systemd?
<nyfair> 话说自从mplayer社区分裂后，debian ubuntu走了mplayer2+libav路线，arch这个追新党反而走了mplayer+ffmpeg路线，感觉很奇怪啊
<nyfair> 之前mplayer2还在community repo里，现在也被移除了
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 就是说initramfs会先挂载好/usr, 这样init启动的时候就用/usr用了
<tomcheng76> nyfair: 新不如舊..有強CPU就行了:P
<DRDarkRaven> nyfair, rip? 用cdparanoid?
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ ,, fedora也是 mplayer+ffmpeg 还有 一点 codecs不过 只有 一两个旧格式视频 需要，，
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: mplayer路线？
<DRDarkRaven> nyfair, arch不是追新党，只是听从上游的决定罢了= =
<nyfair> DRDarkRaven: 不是那个，就是普通字幕组干的活。那个还是eac吧
<MeaCulpa> 是说mencoder？
<DRDarkRaven> nyfair, linux没有eac啊= = 你wine?
<nyfair> DRDarkRaven: wine啊
<nyfair> DRDarkRaven: cdparanoid抓烂碟真心不行
<DRDarkRaven> nyfair, 真的= =？
<nyfair> DRDarkRaven: 这个我担保
<adam8157> roylez: 那一堆儿都打上算了
<nyfair> DRDarkRaven: eac质量绝对可靠，我有同学在日本做同人音乐的，拿自己的raw和别人eac抓轨的资料比对过都一样
<DRDarkRaven> nyfair, 好吧= =
<nyfair> 以前有人用虚拟光驱保存cd，结果事实发现根本无法100%还原
<MeaCulpa> ??
<tomcheng76> nyfair: 虚拟光驱 是 img + cue ?.?
<nyfair> tomcheng76: 恩
<lolicon> nyfair:
<lolicon> 数字音频为什么不能还原……
<root____> hi
<hu> 有人么？
<^k^> root____, 好 ㍨ 16:02 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.33天
<L-----D> ubuntu并没有默认带mplayer2吧
<tomcheng76> lolicon: 我在看EAC, 應該說其他ripper只有jitter, EAC有multi-reading with verify and AccurateRip
<L-----D> libav不也是ffmpeg的一部分么
<tomcheng76> 應該花了的cd / 震cdrw才比較明顯吧
<zhan>  AV
<tomcheng76> 其實我也不清楚為什麼不一樣xdd
<tusooa> ls
 * cainiao 有人么
<nyfair> L-----D: 你说的是libavformat libavcodec之类的吧
<L-----D> 那你说的是？
<nyfair> L-----D: http://libav.org/
<^k^> nyfair,啥网址y Libav
<L-----D> 这个不就是ffmpeg的子项目么
<hu> 那个gtkqq怎么样， 大家用了么
<cainiao> 对了这系统怎么连cisco的设备啊  本人一无知菜鸟
<nyfair> L-----D: 不是哦，是一个完整的fork
<zhan> 这名字太假了
<cainiao> ？？？
<cainiao> 怎么没人说话了呢
<L-----D> ok
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • pacman用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360995 rt Code: [cat@Arch ~]$ sudo pacman -S pacman warning: pacman-4.0.1-4 is up to date -- reinstalling resolving dependencies... looking for inter-conflicts... Targets (1): pacman-4.0.1-4 Total Installed Size:   3.45 MiB Net Upgrade Size:       0.00 MiB Proceed with installation? [Y/n] y (1/1) checking package integrity           …
<nyfair> L-----D: ubuntu的
<nyfair> 软件包: mplayer (2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn33713-1) 负责填实 mplayer 的软件包 mplayer2  next generation movie player for Unix-like systems
<hu> cainiao
<L-----D> 那mencoder呢
<cainiao> hu: 啥事
<zhan> 这个菜鸟应该是假装的
<nyfair> L-----D: mencoder还是mplayer的...  ubuntu还真闲
<L-----D> 真混乱
<cainiao>  - -！
<L-----D> 我一直用mediabuntu源里的
<L-----D> 不知道又是什么
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> #?
<ubuntu_> #j
<hu> 你说什么怎么连cisco的设备
<dada> 是的
<nyfair> L-----D: 其实mencoder一直不推荐使用吧，具有的功能ffmpeg基本也有，问题却多了一大堆。mplayer2分裂后第一件事就是把mencoder删了
<hu>  telnet/ssh?
<hu> telnet/ssh 的话直接连不就行了
<dada> - -
<L-----D> ffmpeg不能压字幕 至少我不会
<dada> 你知道IP
<hu> 我了个去。。你不知道ip怎么连
<dada> - -
<dada> 不是
<L-----D> hu, 靠意念！
<hu> 串口？
<dada> 是的
<hu> 意念。。
 * L-----D ride palomino|working 
<dada> - -
<nyfair> L-----D: 我倒是没用过ffmpeg来压字幕，不过看官网的文档似乎有
<hu> 串口连的话， linux 下可以用minicom
<L-----D> 意念骑马
<hu> 同样 putty有linux版本
<hu> 一样可以连串口
<nyfair> 话说ubuntu关于x264 ffmpeg之类的版本号和分包比arch好很多啊
<dada> 我试试
<hu> 好的
<hu> 不想上班了。。
<dada> 0 0
<zhan> 跑了算了
<dada> 啥意思
<adam8157> zhan: 回家没
<hu> linux 用起来太麻烦了。。
<dada> 我敢觉很好啊
<dada> 多好的系统啊
<hu> 好毛啊。。你没windows试试看习惯么
<zhan> adam8157: 木有，我家在山沟沟里啊，前几年才通电，更别说网了
<nyfair> 正在用win7的表示什么好用用什么
<L-----D> zhan, ...
<hu> 还是win7好用
<adam8157> zhan: 我家刚装宽带
<L-----D> adam8157, ...
<adam8157> zhan: 5M光纤包年500
<dada> 我这双系统
<zhan> 。。。。
<L-----D> adam8157, 便宜啊
<dada> win7和linux都有
<L-----D> 我刚换了30M
 * zhan 打倒土嚎
<nyfair> adam8157: 好便宜
<dada> - -
<adam8157> L-----D: 是啊 而且这是最贵的联通. 电信移动更便宜
<L-----D> 要3XX一月
<dada> 30M
<dada> 多钱
<L-----D> 300多一月
<zhan> 壕
<dada> 不贵
<dada> 但是也太便宜了吧
<L-----D> 最近新闻说广州人民已经上100M了！
<L-----D> 我顿时馁了
<dada> 晕
<hu> 不可能吧 100m
<hu> 帝都人民才10m还得是明年
<dada> 你胡谁呢
<nyfair> 一直被低速高价压榨的上海人民表示羡慕嫉妒恨
<L-----D> 100M有新闻 我也是看新闻的
<dada> - -
<dada> 人都被说跑了
<L-----D> hu, 我老家也在北京 还在走海淀宽带呢！~
<L-----D> 渣的很
<dada> - -你在海淀
<hu> 我在上地
<dada> 我在硅谷
<zhan> 我在老山里面，租卫星上网的
<dada> 吓！
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤。。。
<zhan> happyaron: 哈皮
<hu> 牛人一帮一帮的
<dada> 真是啊
<hu> gtkqq好用么。。好用的话我考虑装个linux 日常用
<zhan> hu: 就是个 webqq 的包装
<dada> 我装的是ubuntu
<hu> 好吧。。那就是还是不好用
<nyfair> hu: 一直在用webqq，表示还好
 * hu 
 * dada 
<tomcheng76> wine 裝 QQ @@
<hu> 不舒爽啊 马化腾真不仗义
<hu> webqq不能语音， 每次还都得看。。
<dada> - -
<hu> wine就算了。。我精神洁癖
<nyfair> hu: 有洁癖不是应该用贱兔么
<hu> wine个ie6, qq 用着都不爽
<L-----D> 不用QQ 表示更好
<hu> arch 就还好， gentoo慢死了。。成天单位编代码就恶心， 玩个系统还不能用2进制 要了命了
<dada> 你编程的
<straybirdsnest> 大家好，我又回来了
<iss> ....
<dada> 编程什么的
<L-----D> <dada> 编程什么的 最萌了
<dada> - -
<dada> 我问一下啊  编程软件从什么语言学起
<hu> 我得用啊 。。 我无聊的时光全贡献给qq了
<hu> c
<L-----D> 谁推荐个C IDE，vi emacs除外
<L-----D> 衍生品也除外
<straybirdsnest> 没有从什么语言学起的
<hu> vi 不是ide 谢谢
<straybirdsnest> 一般是C
<dada> 哦
<straybirdsnest> 你可以用code blocks
<L-----D> straybirdsnest, 好用么
<dada> 谁写的C语言好
<dada> 我说的是书
<hu> stallmen的c写的好
<nyfair> dada: 从写游戏mod学起
<straybirdsnest> L-----D: 我觉得还不错
<hu> ..书不知道 随便找教材
<straybirdsnest> L-----D: 我现在装着，但是最近我在学习使用g++手工编译
<L-----D> 我先试试看再说
<L-----D> debug方便么 还要自己配置什么么
<nyfair> 求推荐高大全的ide，要装jvm的除外
<hu> debug 得用gdb
<straybirdsnest> 你试试看吧，不好用你再删呗
<dada> - -
<straybirdsnest> 彩笔表示在哪个系统都先装一个Eclipse
<hu> 其实大家基本都在用vim+cscope+taglist+gdb+make+gcc, 我见到的linux c编程基本都这个配置
<zhan> 彩笔是啥？
<hu> eclipse应该靠谱
<straybirdsnest> 主要这个IDE用了不少时间了，写Java的时候
<L-----D> 嗯 我现在用的就是eclipse cdt
<nyfair> zhan: if you don't know, then it's not for you, congrautulation
<L-----D> 总是有点别扭
<straybirdsnest> 请教是学QT好还是学GTK好一些？
<zhan> nyfair: congratulation， 你给写错了啊
<hu> irssi怎么跟一个人说话？
<nyfair> zhan: d[T_T]b
<hu> 我好像都是群发。。
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • linuxqq 安装技巧 播放器乱码解决技巧 分享我的桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360996 经过多天的打磨 终于初见原型了 呵呵 我的ubuntu 已经可以胜任一般上网需求了先看看我的linuxqq还可以吧 这个qq的最大有点在于 省内存。qq2010协议我也有，但是empathy出来的qq总是被封，总是掉线 根本用不了 。我现在不 …
<zhan> hu: h<TAB>
<hu> happyaron: hahah
<straybirdsnest> zhan又指导了，哈哈哈
<hu> zhan: 是这样么？
<hu> 我一个tab出来就是人名。。
<hu> 这样在别人的屏幕上是变色显示么？
<straybirdsnest> tab是自动补完呢
<hu> 是的。。所以补全的是h开头的用户名
<L-----D> hu, 那要看别人的客户端怎么设置的了
<straybirdsnest> 不知道，你用的是什么，em的话都一样的
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 17 日 星期二 16:39:52
<hu> 谢谢大哥们。。
<straybirdsnest> xchat默认也的都一样的
<L-----D> hu, 不过大部分irc客户端应该可以
<hu> 我这不是装b在用irssi么。。全命令行ncurses做的。。
<hu> L-----D 不太习惯
<straybirdsnest> 彩笔表示根本没听说过呢
<liutos> 啊～好久没来了～
<straybirdsnest> 还是有界面的简单啊
<hu> 如果有这样的qq或者飞信就好了。。上班聊还以为是在写程序呢
<iss> irssi表示用不来
<iss> 装逼我都没资格啊
<straybirdsnest> 你可以考虑自己搞一个
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360996，为什么我觉得这个是ubuntu黑
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - linuxqq 安装技巧 播放器乱码解决技巧 分享我的桌面
<zhan> straybirdsnest: 鸟，小心猫叔来了把你吃掉
<hu> 腾讯老他娘的换协议啊， 不消停
<straybirdsnest> zhan: 话说我习惯人家这么喊我呢，哈哈哈
<straybirdsnest> binker今天不在吗？
<liutos> nyfair: 居然是.com.cn的，我还要再登录……
<straybirdsnest> 继续刚才的请教，是Qt还是gtk，哪个学起来简单一些？
<kingbo> }
<LOL__> zhan: Papa怎么发音
<hu> qt/gtk我不了解， 没做过java之类
<zhan> LOL__: 杀手你好
<hu> 有高手给我讲一下xorg/ de 之间的区别跟联系么
<LOL__> zhan: ...
<straybirdsnest> 我是先想学一个用C++写的，Java的话貌似挺多人讨厌了
<LOL__> zhan: 怎么发音
<straybirdsnest> 而且甲骨文我也挺讨厌的
<zhan> straybirdsnest: Qt
<L-----D> straybirdsnest, 我建议你学python 然后用binding来写界面
<liutos> 多人里面的其中之一路过……
<zhan> LOL__: 怕怕
<lolicon> straybirdsnest: c++ 更多人讨厌……
<straybirdsnest> 不是吧，这么悲剧啊
 * L-----D 表示是做 java 的
 * adam8157 准备发封邮件就闪人...
<lolicon> straybirdsnest: 写界面我只会用qt。。。
<LOL__> zhan: <Svadilfari> Pron <papa>: (UK) /pəˈpɑː/ ~ (US) /ˈpɑpə/ ~ Audio (US):  http://tinyurl.com/77z5276 ~  http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/papa
<lolicon> straybirdsnest: gtk 不会……
<^k^> LOL__,啥网址y File:En-us-papa.ogg - Wikimedia Commons
<alpha080> Xorg是手，de是武器
<straybirdsnest> python有任务要学，但是感觉挺奇怪的，算是勉强看了一些
<LOL__> zhan: ?
<nyfair> 写sas的表示还是java美好
<straybirdsnest> python的图形化界面是需要包吗？
<liutos> hu: 用编程语言来类比，xorg是语言，de是应用程序
<LOL__> alpha080: 啥东东
<L-----D> straybirdsnest, linux界面库基本都有python的binding包
<liutos> straybirdsnest: 应该要Tk包吧～
<straybirdsnest> 话说乃么hu还能tab有用啊
<liutos> straybirdsnest: Tab补全？
<hu> liutos: 哥 能详细点说么。。 你那样打比方我觉着xorg是开发de的了
<straybirdsnest> 恩，我这里貌似补全不能
<hu> liutos: 我搜了搜 自己觉着xorg 是个server de是个app
<hu> liutos: 但也不肯定
<wzlxx> adam8157: 没放假？
<LOL__> zhan: 你挂了?
<liutos> hu: 不好意思……
<adam8157> wzlxx: 没呢啊
<straybirdsnest> 那我找点时间去研究研究吧，python啊
<root____> 我终于回来了
<adam8157> wzlxx: 为啥会放那么早
<liutos> 准确地说，DE是一套东西，不是一个程序
<wzlxx> adam8157: 呵呵，我还以为就我放假晚呢
<hu> python可以学
<liutos> 总觉得IRC聊天很混乱……
<adam8157> wzlxx: 我在上班... 你还是学生吧
<root____> - -
<hu> liutos: de那堆东西能自己定制么。。有核心组件跟周边组件一说么
<nyfair> 我推荐学lua，自己写点小东西也方便，python还是太大了
<hu> liutos: 比如gnome 自带ff吧 不想让他带咋办
<root____> 心情好啊
<straybirdsnest> python我觉得有些不大习惯，不过和basic的时候有点像
<liutos> 我推荐Lisp……
<hu> 不要搞些太小众的。。
<liutos> hu: Gnome自带FF？真的？
<hu> liutos: 是我又土了么
<liutos> 那就OCaml吧，^_^
<hu> liutos: 我觉着带啊。。我装了几个发行版都带。。难道不是gnome带的
<straybirdsnest> 主要还是想界面做起来容易一些的
<zhan> wzlxx: 学生放假还这么晚？啥学校的，炸了
<liutos> hu: 我宁可相信是发行版安装的……
<hu> straybirdsnest: python可以学 真心的
<nyfair> straybirdsnest: 做界面就vc+.net吧
<liutos> zhan: 好多学校还真的这几天才放……
<straybirdsnest> 我说了上头确实有任务要学这个啦，感觉不大习惯
<zhan> adam8157: 话说昨天我们出去找吃的，朝印像中的一家饭店走去，走到了发现那饭店貌似被人砸了一样的。。。
 * kingbo help.  conky闪屏没法解决。。。。。double_buffer启动不了
<adam8157> zhan: 结果是咋了?
<liutos> kingbo: 怎么安装的Conky？
<kingbo> liutos:  emerge 的
<zhan> adam8157: 那上面写的“招租”，然后门也破了，乱78糟的，还没人
 * root____ 
<kingbo> liutos: nvidia卡，看dbe已经启动了
<liutos> kingbo: Gentoo不会……
<adam8157> zhan: 怕了你们了
 * root____ 
<happyaron> adam8157: 昨天吃饺子了么？
<zhan> adam8157: 只能换家吃饭。
<adam8157> happyaron: 吃到了 等了好久...
<root____> 都是什么地方的人啊
<liutos> 肚子好饿啊，居然讨论吃的……
 * zhan 表示我们那的小年是正月十五！
<root____> 没意思啊
<root____> 有什么游戏推荐一下
<root____> linux的
<nyfair> root____: dominions3
<zhan> roylez: 主席，你们那的小年是啥时候啊
<kingbo> root____:  openttd
<straybirdsnest> 我最近才装了一个FC模拟器
<tusooa> 12 2
<tusooa> 3
<tusooa> 12 23
<root____> kingbo 谢了
<straybirdsnest> 谷歌搜索又被吞了
<straybirdsnest> 蛋疼啊
<kingbo> straybirdsnest: gg经常上不了
<zhlong> ipv6不受影响
<straybirdsnest> kingbo: 所以我现在考虑装翻墙工具
<adam8157_away> happyaron: zhan roylez 回去打包, 晚上火车. bye
<roylez> adam8157_away: 一路走好
<straybirdsnest> 就是不知道某个工具是不是linux下也有效
<tusooa> !ssh
<lubotu2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<root____> 哎！什么时候才能从菜鸟到专家
<straybirdsnest> 那样我就不用再装一遍了
<kingbo> straybirdsnest: 办公室翻不了，很蛋疼的
<tusooa> root____: 玩几遍lfs,就是专家了。 :em04
<zhan> adam8157_away: bye
<kingbo> straybirdsnest: 在家用ssh翻墙很方便啊
<root____> 无聊啊
<phoenixlzx> hi
<root____> 我了个去  都下班了 啊
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好 ㍩ 17:03 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.29天
<root____> 人呼呼往里进
<phoenixlzx> 我表示已经放假了...
<zhan> root____: 你尾巴好长
<hu> 我们后天放假
<phoenixlzx> hu: 你在哪里？学校还是单位...
<root____> 他在上班
<hu> 单位
<hu> 学校后天放假太惨了。。
<phoenixlzx> 嗯嗯，我还是学生哩
<hu> 什么学校这么万恶
<hu> phoenixlzx: 爽
<zhan> 炸了算了
<hu> lfs没啥意思
<phoenixlzx> hu: 学校放假早呀
<hu> 就是照着教程走一遍
<hu> phoenixlzx: 是的
<phoenixlzx> 话说这里有用lisp的么
<hu> 这个真不会
<phoenixlzx> .....我才买了pratical common lisp
<phoenixlzx> 还给lispbox写了个PKGBUILD
<phoenixlzx> 感觉比C++好玩
<hu> aur里没有lisp的编译器么？
<root____> C语言啊
<root____> 对了
<root____> 使什么编程软件
<root____> 编程的软件
<root____> 在么  我没掉线吧
<root____> 人都干什么呢
<hu> 你没
<root____> 是的
<phoenixlzx> 有的
<hu> mengfei: 您是非诚勿扰主持么
<phoenixlzx> 但是书里推荐lispbox
<root____> - -
<phoenixlzx> mengfei: 同问
<mengfei> 我已经回答过好几次了，我梦飞,用这网名已经好多年了，那时孟非还不知道在干嘛呢
<root____> linux的使什么软件
<root____> 说话吧 大爷们
<phoenixlzx> 你们注册archlinuxCN有问题吗
<phoenixlzx> 验证码
<root____> 人都咋了   快下班激动了
<hu> 还有好长时间呢
<straybirdsnest> 你C学得如何？
<hu> 没劲啊
<straybirdsnest> root____: 如果C刚刚开始学的话可以选很多IDE的
<phoenixlzx> 你们用Opera试试看注册archlinux中文，有人反映说显示有问题
<root____> 哦
<root____> 歇息人
<root____> 谢谢
<hu> archlinux 中文 是不是那个没有什么人气的论他
<hu> 论坛
<hu> 我问个很土的问题。。我怎么在freenode上注册用户
<tomcheng76> msg NickServ register help
<straybirdsnest> 这会人估计都在吃饭了，表示彩笔用的默认em注册的
<tomcheng76> 前面加一個"/"
<root____> 人多了  啊
<tusooa> hu: /msg NickServ help
<hu> 谢了
<tomcheng76> hu: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-hant/Wikipedia:IRC%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B
<^k^> tomcheng76 ⇪ t: 維基百科:IRC教程 - 維基百科，自由的百科全書
<hu> 呵呵， 看到了
<hu> 改个名
<root____> a
<root____> a
<root____> a
<root____> 靠  还是没改回来
<straybirdsnest> root____: 乃小心因为刷屏被系统t掉哦
<root____> - -
<straybird> 表示命令行改名字很容易的啊
<staybirdsnest> nick 昵称 最前面加"/"，这个貌似是临时性的
<root____> 是啊
<root____> 但是  我这不起作用
<fhmdgxs> 改名注册成功。。
<root____> 难道说改了5个名字就不行么
<root____> 次
<fhmdgxs> 你再改5次就下班了
<staybirdsnest> 不知道，或者你退出了改了ID再进来试试
<root____> - -
<root____> 就4分钟
<fhmdgxs> 你这名真洋
<root____> 0 0
<fhmdgxs> 5：30下班的都是公务员。。
<root____> 我不是
<root____> 你是
<phoenixlzx> 帮下忙，各位
<root____> 啥事
<staybirdsnest> 学生党毫无鸭梨（大雾）
<phoenixlzx> 有木有win7下用operade
<phoenixlzx> 的
<staybirdsnest> 表示现在在这里还用win的都是模拟器党啊
<root____> 我用不上
<staybirdsnest> win下也用火狐的路过一下
<phoenixlzx> 有人反映说win7下opera和chrome打开archlinux中文论坛的注册页面不正常
<root____> 我干的IT界民工的活
<phoenixlzx> 各位打开下试试正常吗...
<phoenixlzx> 特别要看注册码
<root____> 好
<staybirdsnest> 我现在正在试着修改窗口界面的按钮到右边
<staybirdsnest> 一会改好了再改回来
<fhmdgxs> 地址是什么
<fhmdgxs> 我试试
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org
<^k^> phoenixlzx ⇪ t: Archlinux中文论坛 • 首页
<staybirdsnest> 其实我挺好奇^k^这样的bot是怎么工作的
<fhmdgxs> 这个论坛是你的？
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: 我的
<root____> 啊
<staybirdsnest> phoenixlzx: 真厉害啊
<phoenixlzx> 看看注册页面的注册码正常吗
<phoenixlzx> staybirdsnest: 呵呵
<fhmdgxs> 注册成功了
<fhmdgxs> 我搜索到过这个论坛。。 可惜人气太少
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: 你是什么系统和浏览器？
<phoenixlzx> 包括版本
<root____> 我的也OK
<staybirdsnest> 表示现在不方便帮你测试呢
<phoenixlzx> root____: 你的系统版本和浏览器版本也报下吧，thx
<phoenixlzx> staybirdsnest: 没关系的...
<fhmdgxs> 资源也比较少win7+chrome 16.0.912.75
<fhmdgxs> win7 sp1
<root____> win7 旗舰版的
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: thx
<fhmdgxs> phoenixlzx: 不用 你论坛的美工我还挺喜欢的， 希望能火起来
<fhmdgxs> 哈啊哈
<root____> 也挺好
<staybirdsnest> 表示以后有机会先学习架设个人的博客
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: 呵呵，其实是没找到archbbs的主题....我的css学的也不好
<phoenixlzx> staybirdsnest: 我们班级博客有傻瓜教程...
<phoenixlzx> root____: 用的什么浏览器？
<root____> 火狐
<phoenixlzx> staybirdsnest: http://www.dreamcoder.me/wordpress-howto/
<^k^> phoenixlzx,啥网址y 建站其实不难——五分钟搭建WordPress博客 « 那些年，那些代码
<root____> - -
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 你说我们班级博客吗... Cy
<staybirdsnest> phoenixlzx: 其实看到过很多种方法，现在就是不确定用什么，php还是django或者其他的
<staybirdsnest> word
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 我有道理。 ㍩ 17:38 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.26天
<phoenixlzx> 好了已经回复了，thx~
<staybirdsnest> 还是想自己架啊，嘛
<fhmdgxs> 我觉着 @^k^是不是个聊天机器人？
<fhmdgxs> 不是个真实用户吧
<fhmdgxs> 广告性质的机器人
<staybirdsnest> ^k^我看着就是一个bot
<root____> 又可能
<fhmdgxs> 恩
<fhmdgxs> 做的还挺好的
<fhmdgxs> 哈哈 有意思
<staybirdsnest> 不过它肯定不是广告性质的
<fhmdgxs> 用shell写一个有空
<fhmdgxs> 是么
<MaskRay> 小年夜日期各不相同啊，长见识了
<staybirdsnest> 它只是帮助大家抓url还有它关注论坛的新帖子，特别是菜鸟区的
<fhmdgxs> 哦 原来是这样
<fhmdgxs> 那挺好的啊
<staybirdsnest> 所以说它很好啊
<root____> 下了
<fhmdgxs> 恩
<fhmdgxs> 牛啊
<staybirdsnest> 我挺好奇它怎么工作的
<fhmdgxs> 用脚本语言写个应该不难
<fhmdgxs> 就是字符串匹配吧
<staybirdsnest> 运行在哪里呢？
<fhmdgxs> 匹配了 就发言
<fhmdgxs> 就跟你现在的情况一样
<fhmdgxs> 应该就是这样
<staybirdsnest> 我觉得它是运行在服务器上面的，可能是ubuntu中文论坛那个服务器上面
<fhmdgxs> 其实没必要的对么。。随便找个能连freenode 的client上面用个程序就可以做到这种效果吧
<fhmdgxs> 我挑逗他一下
<staybirdsnest> 它24小时在线呢，我觉得他们就把它顺便挂上去了
<fhmdgxs> 我们班级博客有傻瓜教程...
<fhmdgxs> 不上当啊
<fhmdgxs> 我关键词没用对么？
<staybirdsnest> 你要输一个url
<fhmdgxs> 呵呵，其实是没找到archbbs的主题....我的css学的也不好
<fhmdgxs> 哦。。
<fhmdgxs> http://www.irc.com
<^k^> fhmdgxs,啥网址y Arabs.com℠
<fhmdgxs> 哈哈
<fhmdgxs> 太骚了
<staybirdsnest> 我在看http://www.cnblogs.com/hoys/archive/2011/04/07/2008629.html
<fhmdgxs> 他上当了
<fhmdgxs> @^k^： 你是水
<staybirdsnest> 貌似它对我的url没兴趣耶
<fhmdgxs> http://www.caoliushequ.com
<fhmdgxs> http://www.irc.com
<^k^> fhmdgxs,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<fhmdgxs> 恩看来是关键字
<fhmdgxs> http www irc
<fhmdgxs> http://www.irc
<^k^> fhmdgxs,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<staybirdsnest> 哈哈哈
<fhmdgxs> http://irc
<staybirdsnest> 话说它的输出貌似有点问题啊，那个y是bug吗？
<^k^> fhmdgxs,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<fhmdgxs> 是丫的缩写、
<fhmdgxs> 或者是多打了个东西呗
<fhmdgxs> http://ubuntu
<fhmdgxs> http://linux
<fhmdgxs> http://wordpress
<^k^> fhmdgxs,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<fhmdgxs> http://irc
<phoenixlzx> pacman 4 可以指定多个gnupg密钥吗...
<fhmdgxs> 恩 就是依赖关键字
<phoenixlzx> 指定多个gnupg服务器
<fhmdgxs> gpg认证我就没搞懂什么意识
<staybirdsnest> 那新手区的帖子是不是它另外的规则啊？
<fhmdgxs> yum也要pacman也要
<fhmdgxs> 那是它的回复规则。。
<phoenixlzx> 我用pacman 4 安装opera 又提示找不到密钥了
<fhmdgxs> 它得到新帖放到回复区， 根据得到不同的关键字 找出对应回答
<lolicon> clang 怎么出语法树
<lolicon> --analyze 怎么没有东西……
<fhmdgxs> lolicon: clang没用过 只会用gcc
<fhmdgxs> ....
<fhmdgxs> 土人一个
<staybirdsnest> gnome如何快速重启它了？
<staybirdsnest> alt+f2+r?
<fhmdgxs> killall -9 gnome-session可以么
<fhmdgxs> 他应该会自己重启的吧
<happyaron> 那是gnome-shell
<happyaron> fhmdgxs: 会重新登录
<fhmdgxs> 哦。。
<staybirdsnest> 恩，我就想看看修改呢，是shell的，抱歉
<staybirdsnest> 只好先手动注销了
<fhmdgxs> 我有个问题 登录#archlinux 频道 怎么不能公聊？
<fhmdgxs> 你们可以么
<tusooa> \e9nd,不知道咋回事，binutils就挂了
<fhmdgxs> binutils挂了是什么意思
<tomcheng76> fhmdgxs 你要identify
<fhmdgxs> tomcheng76: 我identify了， 不行然后退了软件 再进还是不行。。
<straybirdsnest> 晕倒，我改了貌似没效果，启动错shell么貌似
<tomcheng76> 有甚麼錯誤?
<fhmdgxs> tomcheng76: -!- #archlinux Cannot send to channel
<fhmdgxs> 就这个错误
<straybirdsnest> 好了，改回去了，懒得再试了
<straybirdsnest> 话说em现在右边的在线人员列表消失了，是什么情况？
<tomcheng76> fhmdgxs: 不知道了.你看看你identify時有沒有 You are successfully identified as fhmdgxs吧
<fhmdgxs> 是的 NickServ承认了。。
<fhmdgxs> 哎
<tomcheng76> 我可以@@"
<fhmdgxs> 研究研究。。为啥啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • PC-BSD 9.0 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360999 紧跟着 FreeBSD 9发布 消息的脚步，FreeBSD 面向桌面的衍生版第九版本闪亮登场 。“基于FreeBSD 9.0发行，这是首个给用户提供了各种桌面环境（比如KDE, GNOME, XFCE, LXDE 等等）以供选择的PC-BSD发行。同样可用的是预构建的集成了客户工具以供快速进行虚拟系统部 …
<fhmdgxs> 研究研究。。为啥啊
<fhmdgxs> 看来不是我的词。。
<straybirdsnest> 我再注销一次看看
<straybirdsnest> 原来是被区间区分隐藏了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 回家，试用电信的3G，嗯，速度不错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361002 回家，试用电信的3G，嗯，速度不错 华为的EC189上网卡。 我只是简单设置一下就OK。。。 插 上上网卡，在网管管理器，那里，移动宽带，添加，直接下一步。直到OK。 都是自动选定的。挺方便。 统计信息: 发表于 由 错 …
<straybirdsnest> 太好了，某个python写的代理工具ubuntu下也可以使用
<straybirdsnest> 不过得终端开启有点不大爽呢，貌似.py没被终端自动匹配
<happyaron> 改名，把 .py 删掉。。。
<happyaron> straybirdsnest: ^
<pocoyo> happyaron: 怎么从 debian 访问 xp 里共享的文件夹？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没设置过，只知道用samba+nautilus能做。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 没有安 samba . 我只想从 debian 把 xp 里的共享文件夹复制过来。
<lolicon> clang 的 -ast-print-xml 是不是在3.0版被弄掉了
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<happyaron> pocoyo: 要装smbclient吧
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<flh> hi 新年好
<flh> 又回到了ubuntu的怀抱喽
<flh> 晚上是不是大家有事啊？
<MaskRay> 还有这东西 http://sopablackout.org/
<^k^> MaskRay,啥网址y Sopa Blackout
<flh> 没有提示音咋办？
<flh> 什么东西啊？
<straybirdsnest> 用empathy确实没有提示音呢
<flh> 不是不是，我的声音开得太小了，所以听不到
<flh> straybirdsnest: 换回ubu,还真有点不习惯
<tomcheng76> flh: 你以前用甚麼?
<flh> tomcheng76: debian的，一个声卡弄不好。
<straybirdsnest> flh: 表示只用过ubu的彩笔乃伤不起啊
<tomcheng76> flh: (廣告)用archlinux吧 :D
<flh> straybirdsnest: 我是新平台，得新一点的系统，
<straybirdsnest> tomcheng76: 是哪里人啊，用繁体中文
<flh> tomcheng76: 看到一句话，archlinux幼稚，而freebsd难产，真难取啊
<huntxu> 感覺用arch的總喜歡宣傳讓別人也用 = =b
<tomcheng76> 香港人0.0
<straybirdsnest> 我觉得大家都是linux，没必要这么狠啊
<flh> 以前的笔记本，debian适合，现在换台式机，ubu的表现也不错，
<tomcheng76> ubuntu 很煩呀,太多限制0.0
<jiero> tomcheng76: 不是的，很多人喜欢。
<jiero> tomcheng76: 哦。
<jiero> tomcheng76: 什么限制？
<straybirdsnest> tomcheng76: 我也说白话的，哈哈哈
<flh> ubuntu的确方便，安装快，一完基本就能用
<fhmdgxs> mint 呢
<fhmdgxs> arch比较简单干净 要啥自己安啥
<tomcheng76> 常常要upgrade 版本...LTS CD 裝新機也有問題啦
<fhmdgxs> arch滚动升级
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 那要经常升级。。
<tomcheng76> 又怕了unity/KDE...太多花巧東西了
<fhmdgxs> lts不能这么挫吧
<fhmdgxs> ubuntu 11.10有点慢
<fhmdgxs> 不如1104快乐。。
<flh> tomcheng76: 我觉得10.04.3..已经相当稳定了
<fhmdgxs> ‘我是不是该换个ssd
<tomcheng76> archlinux 起麻你裝一個package時會最最新啦..又可以改PKGBUILD自己compile @@"
<tomcheng76> 10.04.3...有人用IBM serveraid m1015 硬盤都找不到啦
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好 ㍪ 18:44 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.22天
<tomcheng76> 不過安裝體驗的確ubuntu較好..正常時候XDD
<huntxu> 5.22天，lol
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 请问OPENBOX的autostart.sh应该怎么写？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361008 我很天真的写上了tint2 feh 然后重启就卡死了。。。 一想，tint2被启动，在tint2的进程退出前，这句命令都不能被视作执行完毕。 看了其他人的一些脚本，很复杂，哪个都没看懂。请问，谁能解释解释这最简单的需求?（加载tint2和feh …
<MaskRay> freebsd竟然不支持非primary partition……
<fhmdgxs> hi
<flh> MaskRay: freebsd的驱动适应是不理想
<^k^> fhmdgxs, 好 ㍪ 18:45 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.22天
<fhmdgxs> 霸道
<flh> MaskRay: 太新的平台安装起来不方便
<pocoyo> happyaron: 直接在 nautilus 里输入 smb://192.168.0.101 有效 (没安装smbclient) 。  就算安装了 smbclient 也还是Failed to retrieve share list from server
<tomcheng76> 0.22 day @@
<tomcheng76> MaskRay: 真的? 才4個partition = =
<fhmdgxs> 一般情况是3个。。 因为你总要扩展
<MaskRay> tomcheng76: 好像kernel必须在primary partition
<snugglecat> @历史袁老师归来：据说马克·吐温出生时是双胞胎，兄弟两人长连他们的母亲也分辨不出来。 有一天洗澡时，其中一个不小心跌入浴缸淹死了，没有人知道淹死的究竟是哪一个。 “最叫人伤心的就在这里。”马克·吐温说，“每个人都以为我是那个活下来的人，其实我不是。活下来的是我弟弟。那个淹
<snugglecat> 死的人是我。”
<fhmdgxs> 这个聊天室好有爱
<fhmdgxs> 这么多人一起瞎侃
<snugglecat> 如果真的是酱紫， 活着的为 死的那个的 留下来 了名字， 一定程度上说， 来个人都活了下来
 * tomcheng76 回家去
<straybirdsnest> 我希望遇到更多ACG的，嘛
<tusooa> ncftp上传的时候有没有啥替换保留规则
<happyaron> pocoyo: 哦。
<straybirdsnest> 那才有爱呢
<snugglecat> fhmdgxs, 那又怎么样， 我就一没正经的
<fhmdgxs> me2
<fhmdgxs> 我也就是扯淡来的
<snugglecat> 我是扯蛋的
<snugglecat> 蛋蛋已经扯得变圆了
<straybirdsnest> 话说ubuntu默认ibus输入法能换成横版排版吗
<snugglecat> 明天会扁
<fhmdgxs> 再扯你就变性了。。
<snugglecat> 蛋蛋就一直被扯 搓圆按扁
<MaskRay> gpasswd group -a user 刚加的组是不是不登出的话只有用newgrp才能尝鲜
<snugglecat> 蛋蛋就一直被扯得 搓圆按扁
<fhmdgxs> 应该是瞬间生效的吧？
<jiero> 什么？
<jiero> ACG？
<fhmdgxs> 增加用户付佳祖
<jiero> 那个是我编辑wikipedia时最讨厌碰到的到哦给你洗
<jiero> 东西。
<snugglecat> 干嘛瞬间， 一天一个样
<tusooa> MaskRay: sudo su - $USER
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我们互相扯蛋去
<fhmdgxs> 你们过年的时候在么
<jiero> roylez_ 主席。
<happyaron> 面主席下划线好
<jiero> roylez_ 有什么好东西分享吗？
<roylez_> jiero: 少儿不宜
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮放假了？
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 主席竟然当着儿子做少儿不宜的东西
<happyaron> jiero: 主席只有个小女儿
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。你告密了。
<maya> snugglecat: 丫 猫叔
<roylez_> jiero: 你别这么无聊行吗
<jiero> happyaron: 他从来不告诉我。
<happyaron> maya: lolicon 这才是猫叔
<jiero> roylez_ 好吧。
<jiero> roylez_ 你认为你欺负我。。。
<maya> happyaron: 额  酱紫  为毛。。。
<maya> 那 snugglecat是谁
<happyaron> maya: lolicon 是秋猫
<happyaron> maya: 不认识
<maya> 呃呃呃
<happyaron> lolicon: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<jiero> maya: 最近很常见。
<maya> jiero: 系呀 放寒假了。
<straybirdsnest> maya总是让我想起某个3d soft
<jiero> maya:文明
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 呜 肚子坏掉了。。
 * jiero 真的不想吃东西就活着。。。
<straybirdsnest> 。。。乃的悲剧发生得真快啊
 * jiero 的语文：破句了
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮也放？
<pocoyo> happyaron: jiero  我这系统怎么没有 nmblookup 这个命令啊？ packages.debian.org 搜索了 也没有啊。。
<snugglecat> maya,  lolicon 是猫叔， 我是奸猫贼
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<happyaron> pocoyo: dnsutils
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯
<snugglecat> maya, 哪里人
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 了解哲学么？
<snugglecat> maya, 哪里人
<jiero> snugglecat: 哪里人？
<snugglecat> 不告诉你
<snugglecat> maya, 哪里人
<jiero> snugglecat: 哪里人？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 那个是 nslookup 。。。
 * snugglecat 听到乡音了
<snugglecat> jiero, 不告诉你
<jiero> snugglecat: 为啥？
<jiero> snugglecat: 我多么坏啊
<snugglecat> jiero, 为什么要告诉你， 我在和老乡两眼泪汪汪， 和你鸟事
<happyaron> pocoyo: 哦，那不知道
<tusooa> <tusooa> ncftp上传的时候有没有啥替换保留规则
<pocoyo> 晕死。。。
<jiero> snugglecat: 你和maya老乡？
<snugglecat> 不知道， 所以我问阿
<L-----D> 老乡见老乡
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。所以你肯定不是，说句乡音让我google
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,, 我知道。。。
<L-----D> 赶紧脱光光
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里的？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是哪的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 地球
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 亚洲
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 也是广府的???
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, 别装了 火星人
<jiero> snugglecat: 你别装了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 自己猜
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我们组个广东帮
<jiero> snugglecat: 你绝对不是广府人。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ .. 你也别装了 水星人
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不搞，，
<snugglecat> jiero, 我没说是
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, 其实我是那美克星的
<snugglecat> 又不是搞广府帮
<jiero> L-----D: 我是沙丘里的。
<snugglecat> 是搞广东帮
<straybirdsnest> 表示真正的北海人
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ .. 我 要 能搞 航行 300万年 的  宇宙飞船
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 只搞  粤语帮
<maya> 瞎了、、、
<maya> 我忘儿叫俺爹去开家长会了
<straybirdsnest> 对了，怎么开启触摸板啊？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那也行
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 。。 额， 好吧，， 哥会去的，，不过 我去 吃饭先。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 粤语帮
<straybirdsnest> 去新建一个频道吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 帮主再上， 首在下一拜
<maya> 是酱紫的   老师把住校生的家长通知书单独发给我们了  走读生的留在老师那 开家长会的时候亲自发  话说我还给老师了 我说我爸回来开
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 帮主再上， 受在下一拜
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,..粤语 大概 有 九种 语调，，你说的是 哪个
<jiero> maya: 那个没关系啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 呃呃，， 可以 远程 视频会议的家长会的
<maya> 会说我刚看同学的扣扣说说更新  她说家长会出奇安全  我瞬间石化了。。。
<tusooa> <tusooa> <tusooa> ncftp上传的时候有没有啥替换保留规则
<maya> 我自告奋勇叫俺爹去  现在我爹忘了！！！
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 粤西图画， 就是 "开窗" 说 "开枪"， 无 说 “毛”的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..滚，，
<maya> 打麻将去了  啊啊啊啊  情何以堪啊。。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 粤西土话， 就是 "开窗" 说 "开枪"， 无 说 “毛”的
<snugglecat> maya, 哪里人
<snugglecat> 毛使
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 你让你爸爸，， 我 丈人 打个电话 给老师
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 贫嘴啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 额，， 丈人 好赌？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 她是杭州人
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10更新后鼠标右击桌面没有反应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361011 今天更新后突然发现上述问题，不知如何解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2012-01-17 19:03
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 貌似 fivesheep 也是广东那边的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 额，，
<maya> 我跟着虎跑寺的方丈混。。。
<maya> 我先给班班打个电话吧。。   呜。。
<snugglecat> maya, 哪里人
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. ..
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 吃饭去，，
 * snugglecat 按下 maya 脱下裤子， 打pp
<snugglecat> maya, 哪里人
<maya> snugglecat: 到底是谁啊
<snugglecat> 奸猫贼阿
<maya> 胡树彬？
<maya> 、、、、
<snugglecat> ...................
 * CyrusYzGTt 救走 maya 
<maya> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 何敏慧
<jiero> /me 受不了热火朝天的景象。跳水
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看来就我俩实名
<snugglecat> maya, 你哪的
 * CyrusYzGTt snugglecat 滚
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> maya, 你哪的
<maya> 乃猜~
<snugglecat> 杭州那边的
<maya> 我是虎跑寺的 啊
<maya> 不知道？
<snugglecat> 不知道
<maya> 、、、
<snugglecat> maya, 就是杭州那边的罗
<snugglecat> 沿革 虎跑定慧寺，原称大慈定慧禅寺，俗称虎跑寺，位于杭州西南大慈山。
<maya> 必须得
<maya> 我是个打杂儿的~
<snugglecat> maya, 哦
<snugglecat> maya, 杭州是麻将起源地吧
<snugglecat> maya, 还以为你也是广东的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 类型是必须的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 无类型会导致悖论
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 就像太监么
<snugglecat> 太监就是无类型
<straybirdsnest> me是干嘛的？/me
<snugglecat> 等等， 太监不大对
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ?
<snugglecat> 藤壶 蚯蚓 蛞蝓 是无类型的
<maya> 刚帮同学解决问题了。。
<snugglecat> 棉垫蚧虫 也是无类型， 且可以 自体交配
<straybirdsnest> 好吧，乃这话题太冷了
<straybirdsnest> avfun这ID有点蛋疼
<snugglecat> maya, 解决什么
<snugglecat> maya, 终身大事??
<maya> 额
<maya> 你先说你是谁啊
<maya> 为什么假冒猫叔啊啊啊啊
<snugglecat> http://jandan.net/2012/01/15/flatworm-penis-fencing.html 这个也是无类型的
<^k^> snugglecat,啥网址y [v] 用铅笔来打架的生物
<zoufeng> 我的Ubuntu 11.10右击桌面没有反应？
<snugglecat> maya,  我就是 你口中的 猫叔， gebjgd 口中的奸猫贼， knowbad 的贱猫
<maya> 他们说不是啊。。。
<maya> 而且猫叔怎么会不知道我是哪里人，。。
<snugglecat> 谁说不是
<snugglecat> 不是 你， gebjgd  knowbad 说不是， 就不要信阿
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 给我验明正身
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 定义类型 完美解决了 罗素悖论
<snugglecat> maya, 从来猫叔都不知道阿
<maya> 囧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 给我验明正身
<flh> 不明白
<maya> 那乃讲件让我信服的事情吧
<snugglecat> maya, 我原本有俩猫， 公猫几个月前跑了， 我为找猫找了十几天， 等了十几天
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 不是送给楼下了吗
<snugglecat> 公猫和母猫生了4小猫， 都送给别人了， 其中一个送给楼下阿婆
<snugglecat> 跑的是楼下的老爸
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 跑的时楼下的猫的老爸
<snugglecat> 楼下的猫时不时跑上来玩
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 怎么解决
<lotcor> 上来吃奶?
<maya> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 说清楚点， 要不然变成楼下阿婆的老爸了
<snugglecat> 没呢， 上来玩
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 类型集合论
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 无类型就相当于 "扁虫，是扁形动物门(Platyhelminthes)的无脊椎动物，是涡虫、绦虫和吸虫三类的统称。没有完整的消化系统，腹面的开口既是口又是它的肛门。多为雌雄同体，常进行自体受精，但也能进行异体受精。"
<straybirdsnest> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 可以根据不同情况， 变换自己的类型
<snugglecat> 就是无类型
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:30:20)
<CyrusYzGTt>  maya 夫君 归来
<maya> 额
<CyrusYzGTt> :-)
<straybirdsnest> 都吃过饭了吧
<snugglecat> 吃过了
<maya> 猫叔  乃儿子上几年级啊
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 怎么扯到了罗素悖论……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10发现一个BUG http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361014 tab+alt，本来是切换。 但是11.10变成全屏，ctrl+alt+T，终端调用不了，上下栏全没。 你们有这样问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 crazyyujie — 2012-01-17 19:51
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 胡扯？？
 * lolicon 只会公理集合论 ……
<snugglecat> 幼儿园学前班
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/lemonpos/index.php?title=Installation_Guide
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SourceForge.net: Installation Guide - lemonpos
<lolicon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6eb30f1fgw1dp3ghe4yfoj.jpg
<lolicon> 不是我拍的但是我在现场……
<snugglecat> lolicon, 你真的是萝莉控阿
<lolicon> snugglecat: 我有说过我是假的么==
<snugglecat> lolicon, 没
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, lemonlinux ???
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的???
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ ... 为么不是 透明 60% 的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不是
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有啥特点阿
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不知道，， 看到 新鲜的就发上来了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥来的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 貌似也不是发行版阿
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不是，，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 基于 kde的
<snugglecat> 啥的
<maya> 呜
<snugglecat> 炒股的?? 我看到曲线图
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看不懂英文， 是啥来的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f16945242o1p0.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 南京官方再谈彭宇案 称不应被误读 - 南京官方再谈彭宇案 称不应被误读[看东方] - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ... google翻译
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你就说是啥， 有兴趣再 google  阿
<lolicon> http://cnbeta.com/articles/169727.htm 百度躺着也中枪
<^k^> lolicon,啥网址y 35周孕妇凌晨胀痛不上医院上百度 大出血险些送命_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ google
<snugglecat> 一句话都不跟我说么
<yanunon> empathy如何屏蔽“加入、退出”消息啊？
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦
 * snugglecat 按下 CyrusYzGTt 脱下屁股， 让 maya 打 pp
<snugglecat> cuole
 * snugglecat 按下 CyrusYzGTt 脱下裤子， 让 maya 打 pp
<maya> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,  你是 电灯泡
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQyOTk5Mzc2.html 好怀念，，我当时之看过 开头 和打结局。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 爆裂战士剧场版-永不终结的地球 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<cap_sensitive> 大家好
<lei> 遈
<^k^> cap_sensitive, 好 ㍬ 20:13 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.16天
<cap_sensitive> “书的最后几十页没有裁开，需要用裁纸刀手工剪裁”用英文怎么说？
<CyrusYzGTt> book de last above 30 pages not cut ,need to cut by paper cut
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://s1.dwstatic.com/group1/M00/C2/D8/c2d8229581920bff1513055fdde0221e4060.jpg
<snugglecat> maya, 别看
<maya> 啥。。。
<snugglecat> 给 CyrusYzGTt 解馋的
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQzODU1MTM2.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y EVA剧场版插曲 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 洗牌应该知道如何洗的吧？我在考虑，对 [1 .. 2 * n] ，洗多少次又变成 [1 .. 2 * n] 了
<straybirdsnest> EVA是永远的神作啊，嘛
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: …… 怎么洗
<lolicon> clang_complete 现在直接使用 libclang.so 了
<namoamitabuddha> 看来是已知结论
<tusooa> @_ = map { $_[$_] => $_[$_+27] } 0..26;这样的？
<tusooa> 上下两等分，再一张一张地插
<namoamitabuddha> 对
<namoamitabuddha> 但是一般化成n
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQzODQ5NTc2.html
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 要是n是奇数咋处理
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 哆啦A夢剧场版-大雄的创世日记 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 我上面写了 2 * n
<tusooa> 执行若干次，再比较 "@_"
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.10联网提示木有发现端口 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361018 本人新手，想慢慢摸索，刚装的双系统win7和ubuntu11.10，求dsl怎么设置，还有木有发现端口是怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 mengzhanyu123 — 2012-01-17 20:32
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 怎么洗？
<snugglecat> 我们这
<snugglecat> maya, 装了数字电视了么
<maya> 木，。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: shuffle xs = mix $ splitAt n xs where { mix ([], _) = []; mix (x : xs, ys) = x : mix (ys, xs) }
<lolicon> maya: 数字电视的用途就是家里不能两台电视看两个台……
<straybirdsnest> 呵呵呵
<tusooa> my $n = int $ARGV[0];my @orig = 1..(2*$n);my @new = @orig;my $num = 0;do { $num++; @new = map { $orig[$_] => $orig[$_+$n] } 0..($n-1); } until ("@new" eq "@orig");print $num;
<straybirdsnest> 数字电视就是一个悲剧，用于坑爹
<tusooa> my $n = int $ARGV[0];my @orig = 1..(2*$n);my @new = @orig;my $num = 0;do { $num++; @new = map { $new[$_] => $new[$_+$n] } 0..($n-1); } until ("@new" eq "@orig");print $num;
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 一次shuffle把i换到2i%(2n+1)
<maya> lolicon: 囧
<snugglecat> lolicon, 数字电视就一恶心
<billlee> 请问 defunct 进程是不是就是“僵尸进程”？如果有 ppid 为 1 的僵尸进程是不是只能重启解决？
<lolicon> billlee: 不是。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: thanks
<lolicon> billlee: 装逼死进程是 zombie
<billlee> lolicon, 那 defunct 进程是什么？
<snugglecat> 数字电视就是 坑钱的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 就是一个 ord
<tusooa> f(1) = 1, f(2) = 2, f(3) = 4, f(4) = 3, f(5) = 6, f(6) = 10, f(7) = 12, f(8) = 4, f(9) = 8, f(10) = 18, f(11) = 6, f(12) = 11, f(13) = 20, f(14) = 18, f(15) = 28, f(16) = 5, f(17) = 10, f(18) = 12, f(19) = 36, f(20) = 12
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我 sb 了
<lolicon> billlee: 查了一下貌似还真是……
<snugglecat> 我们抵制数字电视
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不懂
<snugglecat> 装数字电视，和之前就没一点区别。 而且又不能不装， 不装就6个台
<lolicon> billlee: 你哪里看到这些进程
<snugglecat> 你妈的， 不是数字频道，你妈也装数字频道。
<snugglecat> 我们这就是个笑话
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmichael_function
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Carmichael function - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<billlee> lolicon, ps -e 看到的， wine 出来的进程
<snugglecat> 我不装数字电视， 我就想看原来的电视， 你装毛机顶盒啊
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 没想到数学刻画。
<lolicon> billlee: 他的父进程是啥
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不就 sb 了 ……
<tusooa> 就是一个map{}动作啊
<lolicon> snugglecat: 就CCAV是数字……
<snugglecat> 你妈的， 原本的电视台都通过机顶盒， 你妈就是数字电视了，
<lolicon> snugglecat: 我们通常只看三色台……
<snugglecat> 你妈的不是装女性生殖器吗
<snugglecat> 我也是
<billlee> lolicon, init
<snugglecat> 明珠， 翡翠
<billlee> lolicon, 就是 ppid 为 1 才让人郁闷...
<lolicon> billlee: ……
<lolicon> billlee: 为什么 init 不把他吃掉 =。= 郁闷……
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 每个数都有类似 primitive roots 的东西，只不过指数不是 eular phi function, 而是 Carmichael function
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 怎么个类似法……
<flh> 大家好，请教：无线网卡系统装xp，如何设置文件夹的共享？
<tusooa> <tusooa> <tusooa> ncftp上传的时候有没有啥替换保留规则
<flh> 我共享不了，并且xp也远程不了，是不是精简系统的原因？
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: [ a | a <- [0 .. n - 1], a ^ lambda n == 1 ]
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 不会 haskell ……
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 如何变换
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: i*2%(2n-1) ?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不是这个函数，我搞错了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你给的变换对的
<tusooa> for my $n (1..20) {my @orig = 1..(2*$n);my @new = @orig;my $num = 0;do { $num++; @new = map { $new[$_] => $new[$_+$n] } 0..($n-1);} until ("@new" eq "@orig");print "f($n) = $num, ";}
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 忽略0和2n-1(它们的位子不变），那么就是 2i%(2n-1)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 0也对啊
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 0 * 2 = 0
<pocoyo> 一般的调制解调器 多少钱？
<snugglecat> maya: 教我打麻将
<maya> 额
<maya> 教你打保皇。。
<maya> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 啥是保皇
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 那么两种变换都能解
<tomcheng76> pocoyo: 56K modem ?.?
<snugglecat> 啥时侯我们这能变天啊
<maya> wiki去~
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 答案不是 Carmichael 函数，我糊涂了
<snugglecat> 我们这的天是个笑话啊
<pocoyo> tomcheng76: 就一般的 adsl 猫。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 是这个 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplicative_order
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Multiplicative order - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: a = 2
<lolicon> MaskRay: 一般是这样的…… 一个洗牌就相当于一个置换…… 分解成若干个”环“，最后求这些环长度的最小公倍数……
<snugglecat> maya: wiki 只有保皇党阿
<maya> ，，，，，，
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 1 的操作次数最多
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 1 -> 2 -> 4 -> 8 -> ..., 就是这个
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 最小指数，就是 Multiplicative order
<tomcheng76> 一百多吧,不清楚.我這邊是ISP提供的
<lolicon> MaskRay: 我搞错了我以为你是求什么时候回到初始状态
<snugglecat> maya: http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E4%BF%9D%E7%9A%87 这个么
<^k^> snugglecat,啥网址y 保皇_互动百科
<tomcheng76> HKD @@"
<maya> 对敌~
<maya> 对滴~
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 是回到初始状态的时间，但是 这些“环”的长度都是最长的那个的因数
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 那答案就是最长那个罗
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 就是最小的m, 满足 mod (2 ^ m) (2 * n - 1) == 1
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 我开始知道是环，但是没注意到就是 * 2 搞出来的。
<tusooa> 要是把0空出来，那么 $a[$x] => $a[(2*$x)%(2*$n)]
<tusooa> = $a[2*($x%$n)]
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 我昨天看到别人洗牌，我测试了下2^n，发现是一个循环，因此怀疑洗牌次数多未必有效。
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 肯定是循环啊……
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: f(54) = 106
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 是，所以没用。
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 有限可逆啊
<tusooa> 估计没人有耐心洗106次牌。
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 问题是你不大可能每次洗牌都用同一个置换……
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 不太了解那些理论
<tusooa> 2副牌居然洗28次就回去了
<tusooa> f(162)=72
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 你洗一次牌相当于一个置换……
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 你算错了，你这里f(n)是1..2n
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 什么置换的不懂
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 额，对
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 牌的排列次数是有限的，那么你一直洗牌，最后某一个排列肯定要出现大于一次吧
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 如果没有大怪和小怪
<pocoyo> 笔记本的键盘按ctrl 还真是麻烦。
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 由于置换是可逆的，这个序列肯定是一个循环的序列……
<MaskRay> shuffle=uncurry((concat.).zipWith(flip(:).return)).splitAt n
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 你计算f(26)，会得到一个恐怖的答案
<MaskRay> 精干的haskell
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: thx
<tusooa> f(26) = 8, f(52) = 51, f(78) = 20
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不懂 Monad 的路过
<tusooa> f(27) = 52, f(54) = 106, f(81) = 33
<tusooa> MaskRay: 只可惜看不懂代码。。
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 至少我们这里，是以能否做到我描述的方法作为洗牌水平高低的判定
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: :t uncurry 就知道这函数啥意思了，但是 Monad 不是一下子明白的
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 所以，珍惜生命，远离赌博。
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 扑克和赌博还有点远吧
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 有的老千可以通过洗牌，制造出对自己有利的牌局
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 是利用类似原理么？
<MaskRay> 暴力：f=(!!1).findIndices(==[0..2*n-1]).(iterate$uncurry((concat.).zipWith(flip(:).return)).splitAt n)$[0..2*n-1] where n=4
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<pocoyo> 珍惜生命 远离编程
<maya> 。。。。
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 但是千术肯定是有的
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 如果没有两个怪，洗8次就 cycle 了
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 至于啥赌博的显然是有准备的
<tusooa> zipWith是啥
<tusooa> f(27) = 52, f(54) = 106, f(81) = 33
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 路边那些棋局，每次都看到有人在玩……
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 而且就算是完全随机意义下的赌博，也是负和游戏，得钱的数学期望 < 0，不可能合算。
<snugglecat> maya: 我让母猫出去玩了
<snugglecat> maya: 晚上找它回来
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 不过不知道是被骗的人还是合伙的
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 玩玩可以，带上￥就不好了
<maya> 哈哈
<snugglecat> maya: 总困在家里都郁闷了
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 肯定是要软妹币的……
<maya> 囧
<snugglecat> maya: 但放它出去又怕它不回来
<maya> 不会啦\
<snugglecat> 开了门让它回来
<snugglecat> maya: 怕啊
<maya> 木事啦
<maya> 不回来就不回来 哈
<snugglecat> maya: 公猫就不回了， 它从二楼跳下去， 但回不来，就酱紫走了
<maya> 额。。。。
<maya> 这样啊
<maya> 呜呜呜
<snugglecat> 还好，母猫没那么大胆敢从二楼跳下去
<maya> 。。。
<snugglecat> 公猫走了， 让我都神经兮兮的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我不清楚三国杀是怎么分牌的
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 我连怎么玩的都不知道……
<tusooa> s
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 太复杂了
<tusooa> ls
<snugglecat> maya: 喜欢吃鱼么
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 我连分牌都不知道怎么分，怎么可能知道怎么玩
<maya> 只喜欢几种。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<maya> snugglecat: 猫叔 不至于吧。。。
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 还是真心话大冒险好玩……
<straybirdsnest> 三国杀什么的没爱
<snugglecat> 至于阿
<straybirdsnest> 虽然知道怎么玩
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 掀旁边女仆裙子什么的……
<straybirdsnest> 。。。。
<tusooa> ............
<straybirdsnest> lolicon: 乃去过妹抖咖啡店啊
<maya> 今天去同学家玩  在路上 看见妹妹在哭。。 她说刚才过马路的时候狗狗被车撞了 快不行了。。
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<maya> 养了四年  看了真心疼、、、
<snugglecat> maya: 我母亲的狗也是撞死了
<maya> 想想 很多时候  很多东西都是一瞬。。
<lolicon> straybirdsnest: ……
<straybirdsnest> 算了，反正那种东西吾辈是木有去过了，虽然上海有
<snugglecat> maya: 现在开车的人以为自己是老大
<straybirdsnest> 而且感觉挺坑爹的
<maya> snugglecat: 而且车没停。。
<maya> 我看出来了
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 表示对四个轮子的木有兴趣
<lolicon> straybirdsnest: 要有爱……
<maya> fuck他mother。。。
<snugglecat> maya: 不说狗猫啥的， 人过马路， 也是人躲车的
<snugglecat> maya: 撞我家小狗的也没停车， 装人都不停了
<straybirdsnest> lolicon: 不说有爱没爱，主要还是觉得挺害羞的
<maya> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<straybirdsnest> 旁边在玩cod8的伤不起
<straybirdsnest> cod = call of duty
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> <tusooa> <tusooa> ncftp上传的时候有没有啥替换保留规则
<lolicon> straybirdsnest: 要不要考虑去女仆店做一个月什么的……
<maya> snugglecat: 5555
<straybirdsnest> lolicon: 表示穷矮挫木有那个勇气
<maya> 安慰完妹妹 转身我就哭了。。
<lolicon> straybirdsnest: 上海有没有伪娘店
<maya> ╮(╯▽╰)╭ 太脆弱了。。
<straybirdsnest> lolicon: 表示木有去看过，应该有管家店
<straybirdsnest> lolicon: 执事，这个说法才对
<straybirdsnest> 不知道这里有没有卖萌的桌面精灵啥的
<snugglecat> maya: 我们这儿的斑马线是毫无意义的，
<snugglecat> maya: 纯粹装饰
<snugglecat> maya: 知道斑马线有啥用的么
<straybirdsnest> http://moebuntu.web.fc2.com/
<^k^> straybirdsnest,啥网址y moebuntu
<maya> 额，，，，，
<straybirdsnest> 突然发现有这个东西
<straybirdsnest> 不过貌似默认是11区文字
<straybirdsnest> 早知道应该装一个的
<snugglecat> maya: 我想没人知道， 知道也不当回事， 斑马线的意义是什么
<maya> 话说在青岛  都是自觉定时间 看攒了一大堆人 四级就会自己停下 让我们先走
<maya> （在木有红绿灯的地方）
<snugglecat> maya: 只是知道过人行道 要走斑马线
<maya> 青岛到处都是红绿灯。。。。。
<snugglecat> maya: 走斑马线和不走一点区别都没
<straybirdsnest> Ubuntu 相信大家都知道，而在日本，最新就推出了 Moebuntu。Moebuntu 採用 Ubuntu 的操作現境，不過就加入了大量的萌化元素，萌化的桌面佈景等等，對於阿宅來說，絕對是一個非常不錯的 Ubuntu 操作系統。
<snugglecat> 青岛到处都是红灯区???
<straybirdsnest> 表示世界很强大，特别是otaku们
<maya> 不系啊。。。。
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 宅就喜欢萌？？ 不见得吧
<straybirdsnest> 这只是复制粘贴的文字，我只是说刚发现了这东西罢了
<tomcheng76> 太粉紅了 = =
<snugglecat> 宅一般喜欢猫， 因为狗需要时不时带出去溜达
<lolicon> fc2 is walled ……
<straybirdsnest> 混ACG的确实有不少喜欢萌的，当然各种分类
<snugglecat> 狗适合户外的， 猫适合室内的
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 也有重口味的宅
<straybirdsnest> 引用某人的言论就是，历年萌王都是没有胸，11年太凶残了，头都可以没有
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 所以说了不是一概而论的嘛
<lolicon> kagami ……
<lolicon> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114663
<straybirdsnest> 而且演示画面里面是kagami无误
<straybirdsnest> 应该是某个神秘少女A比较合适啊
<straybirdsnest> 被墙神马的，只需要挂个代理就行了
<lolicon> straybirdsnest: 店长才是正道阿混蛋
<straybirdsnest> 再说一般混ACG的都要能去niconico的才对啊
<straybirdsnest> 店长太过凶残了
<lolicon> straybirdsnest: gae 翻墙对 nico 无力……
<straybirdsnest> 不过已经不再追新番的吾等貌似已经被ACG抛弃了
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 和每个地方不同
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 可能日本的宅喜欢萌
<lolicon> snugglecat: 中国的喜欢基…… 特别是 a 站上的 ……
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 11区的宅表示吾辈不清楚，那里太奇特了
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 美国一宅，就容易出杀人狂魔， 变态狂
<mraandtux> lolicon: 这里可以取代#acfun 了
<straybirdsnest> lolicon: ab站吾辈都不大喜欢啊
<straybirdsnest> ab很多nico搬运啊
<snugglecat> 中国一宅就喜欢上 Irc
<straybirdsnest> 误操作了一下
<straybirdsnest> 发现上面很多主题嘛
<straybirdsnest> 表示现在先去实验一下了，发现了说明文档，测试一下
<metbsd> 有什么好看的电影吗
<metbsd> 推荐下
<metbsd> 看了十分钟的暮光之城2，实在看不下去了
<snugglecat> metbsd: 建党伟业
<snugglecat> metbsd: 看看建党时宣扬的是什么， 再看看现在实际是什么
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 那片子纯粹是在搞笑吧
<straybirdsnest> 话说这主题实在太pink了
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 不仅是电影搞笑吧， 这... 本身就搞笑吧
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • opera哪里没有设置好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361035 Screenshot.png Screenshot-2.png 就是那个 [] ，不知道哪里没有设置好 另外我在网上搜索了在新标签中打开链接的方法，但是我在链接上右击选择“在新标签中打开”却没有效，没有任何反应 问题不大，但是感觉不爽 统计信息: 发表于 由 思考者 — …
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: ZZ话题还是算了，嘛
<snugglecat> 某档本身就是个笑话吧
<metbsd> 哪个国家政府你觉得不是笑话的
<cleamoon> metbsd: 瑞典做的不太像笑话
<metbsd> 瑞典和其他西方国家有什么区别
<cleamoon> 很大区别
<cleamoon> 瑞典是世界上唯一一个真正的社会主义国家
<metbsd> 体现在什么地方
<cleamoon> 从摇篮到坟墓的全面并且无差别福利
<metbsd> 所以都没人工作了吧，都是政府养着
<windwhinny> 话说论坛有开放api没？
<cleamoon> 所以人们都工作，因为这是活着的责任
<cleamoon> 而且福利只在需要时有
<cleamoon> 如果一直需要就要有人来监督是不是真的需要了
<alvin_rxg> 局域網裏，誰開迅雷誰老大
<straybirdsnest> alvin_rxg: 乃说得一点没错
<straybirdsnest> 求一个聊天用的免费图床
<metbsd> 你在瑞典？
<cleamoon> 是的
<metbsd> 那你不是很爽
<cleamoon> 对呀
<metbsd> 进摇篮了
<cleamoon> 瑞典的缺点是低技术人力流失
<metbsd> 你在瑞典做什么的
<cleamoon> 是摇篮
<cleamoon> 在上学
<cleamoon> 只要上学每个月得2720
<metbsd> 瑞典工作很好找吧
<cleamoon> 也分，太容易的工作就不好找
<cleamoon> 有技术的就总缺人了
<metbsd> 他们说瑞典的福利过度了？
<cleamoon> 我倒不觉得
<cleamoon> 有人还说要加福利呢
<metbsd> 不是说瑞典人个个都有自杀倾向吗
<cleamoon> 政府开支基本为零，但是项目开支还是太大
<metbsd> 活的腻歪了，因为福利太好了
<cleamoon> 瑞典的自杀率高是因为所有没有明确原因的死亡一律算作自杀。实际自杀率是中档偏下
<metbsd> 听说瑞典一年大部分时间都很冷的吧，和西伯利亚差不多？
<cleamoon> 不冷呀
<cleamoon> 夏天也有25度
<cleamoon> 冬天也就是-5
<cleamoon> 平均
<cleamoon> 当然是有极端的时候
<metbsd> 那挺好的
<cleamoon> 最冷的一次是-36
<metbsd> 我瑞典朋友说瑞典人比较刻板，呆板，而且缺乏情趣，是真的吗
<cleamoon> 全市停工了一周
<straybirdsnest> 大体都修改了，重启看看神马效果
<cleamoon> 什么叫刻板呀...?
<metbsd> 就是不爱说话啥的
<cleamoon> 应该说是没有美国人那么激情
<cleamoon> 挺爱说话的
<cleamoon> 尤其是黑人，一聊起来就没完了
<metbsd> 瑞典总人口有一个上海市的人口多吗
<cleamoon> 上海多少人？
<metbsd> 我只知道杭州大概八百多万
<metbsd> 杭州人口多还是瑞典总人口多
<cleamoon> 瑞典九百多万
<metbsd> 这么可爱的小国家啊
<cleamoon> 国家不小，人少
<cleamoon> 国家比日本大1/6
<snugglecat> 年轻学子不应被绝对真理或终极教条所左右，应培养自身独立判断思考与解决问题的实力，总统认为这象征著五四时代最重要的启蒙精神，相信这也将有助深化台湾民主经验的内涵，让我们的社会尊崇追求真实且不媚俗的精神。
<cleamoon> snugglecat: ...寂寞了？
<snugglecat> 饥渴了
<cleamoon> ......
<lei> 有没有办法让 dmenu显示在下方啊
<snugglecat> lei: 没有配置么
<snugglecat> lei: 没配置改源码
<lei> snugglecat: 没有
<lei> snugglecat: 那还是算了
<lei> 没那个本事
<windwhinny> 有fedora的用户吗？。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt nnd 今天的 网络环境又变差
<lei> 如何让tint2显示虚拟桌面的按钮
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 到高峰时段了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求VPS Ubuntu10.04 邮件服务器配置教程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361037 鸟哥的太老了，谷歌上搜到的都不能用（可能是我太菜了） 最好是postfix+courier-imaps 感谢各位了 统计信息: 发表于 由 allarem — 2012-01-17 22:23
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,,什么高峰？？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 全国用户用网高峰时间啊
<medicalwei-n900> happyaron: im-config done.
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..是哦，，都回家和放假了。。
<happyaron> medicalwei-n900: great
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 那不是说，，下载变快了，，特别是那什么 吸血雷
<happyaron> medicalwei-n900: 那你那边得加油啊。。。之前和你说的那些问题赶快折腾。。。
<medicalwei-n900> happyaron: i dont remember if there are any problem. hime-table got separated to /usr/lib.
 * medicalwei-n900 on the phone. typing in chinese is hard.
<windwhinny> 话说我用bt下载，速度从来没超过10KB/S
<happyaron> medicalwei-n900: well, another big problem is git.debian.org is down today, we may need to wait it come back to life if you don't have a local copy.
<medicalwei-n900> i have a local copy on my laptop and i was going to push.
<happyaron> medicalwei-n900: I can give you our chat log when you use computer.
<happyaron> medicalwei-n900: okay, push it to another place this time...
<medicalwei-n900> happyaron: ok. i will mark what's done.
<happyaron> ok
<medicalwei-n900> somewhere like github? lol
<happyaron> medicalwei-n900: github is good, :)
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 难道 要我开启 vpn 才能 突破 网速。。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice里显示的这些灰色的杠怎么去除呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361040 如图，怎么不让它显示呢。在openoffice里以前也有见过。 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 frankleng — 2012-01-17 22:38
<CyrusYzGTt> windwhinny§ 在这，，，
 * CyrusYzGTt 跳到 windwhinny 的头顶上说 ，， f16 x86_64 gnome
 * straybirdsnest 这么给力的me？
<windwhinny> CyrusYzGTt，话说这个。。。怎么搭建GTK开发环境
<liuzhijing> anyone here ?
<windwhinny> 1
<liuzhijing> 刚学会用IRC：）
<windwhinny> 恭喜！
<windwhinny> 你已经半只脚踏进技术宅的世界了
<liuzhijing> 我想为公司找一个即时聊天软件，所以才发现IRC
<windwhinny> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<liuzhijing> IRC适合在企业里当聊天软件吗？
<windwhinny> 不知道。。。
<liuzhijing> OMG
<windwhinny> 企业里还是邮件列表比较好
<liuzhijing> 邮件列表没有客户端的吧，而且有新消息不会自己冒泡
<windwhinny> 邮件列表的好处有很多啊，一个是聊天记录存放在服务器上，其次用手机也可以接收。
<windwhinny> 客户端就是普通的邮件接收软件啊
<windwhinny> thunderbird或者foxmail都可以
<caasi> 还是不行啊
<liuzhijing> 邮件，还是不够即时，一般邮件设置为5分钟自动接收一次
<caasi> 无线网卡识别不了
<windwhinny> 即时聊天比较适合闲聊啊
<windwhinny> 在邮件里比较容易把事情说清楚
<\b> alvin_rxg: 谁 tmd 把我的地址泄漏了
<alvin_rxg> 什麽地址
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这次 gez 居然知道我的全名..
<alvin_rxg> \b: 哦，去問 bürgeramt
<\b> alvin_rxg: ?
<\b> alvin_rxg: bürgeramt 应该不会
<\b> alvin_rxg: 否则早就該泄露了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我這邊也一樣呀。而且，我只有在 bürgeramt 等級的地址裏寫了“2樓”。其他地址全不寫“2樓”的。他們寄來的就是寫了“2樓”
<alvin_rxg> *登記
<\b> ...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你的新地址?
<alvin_rxg> 對
<\b> alvin_rxg:　写了你的全名了？
<alvin_rxg> 對
<\b> ...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 为啥从前没有
<\b> alvin_rxg: 然后你填了吗?
<alvin_rxg> ~_~  不是說啥時候要按家庭繳費了麽… 自然會去找 bürgeramt 的
<alvin_rxg> 沒動。反正再倆星期走人了~
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只是说按基友或者伴侣繳费
<\b> alvin_rxg: WG 是每人单独交的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> 我这又没网又没电视的，交了不甘心呐
<alvin_rxg> 路由裏加了個 人人網的圖片服務器~ 兩星期後拍屁股走人
<sysf1> +i sysf1
<sysf1> ?
<sysf1> sysf1 +i
<flh> 大家好
<^k^> flh, 好 ㍯ 23:27 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.02天
<flh> kennyluck: hi
<flh> 我的英语如何hi
<kennyluck> flh, hi
<kennyluck> 英語？
<flh> kennyluck: 没事，只会一个hi ,,,哈哈
<sysf1> 我不太喜欢节日，烦躁
<sysf1> 只有外出打工的人们才能体会到节日团聚快乐心情
<tenzu> 突然冒出来个没密码的wifi信号, 于是我上来了
<sysf1> tenzu, 不错呀，浏览数据量别太大了，免得被发现
<tenzu> sysf1: 只是开了irssi和gtalk
<sysf1> tenzu, irssi也是聊天的？
<sysf1> 没用过
<tenzu> sysf1: 开irc的
<sysf1> tenzu, 哦
<sysf1> tenzu, 这种不加密的，很少了
<tusooa> .
<tenzu> sysf1: 突然冒出来的, 也许是临时的
<tenzu> tusooa: yooooooooo
<sysf1> tenzu, 可能，现在安全意识都比较高了
<sysf1> tenzu, 有的是基于MAC的，多数是加密了
<binker> tenzu
<tenzu> sysf1: 我家的只是wep而已
<tenzu> binker: yooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<binker> 很久没见阿
<binker> 是不是出国了
<tenzu> binker: 前段时间我经常在这里, 没见到你呢
<binker> 哈
<sysf1> tenzu, wep加密很少了
<binker> 我偶尔上来
<tenzu> binker: 上个月23号回来了, 以后不走了
<binker> 现在都是用WPA2加密的
<binker> 无线路由器加密
<binker> 几乎无解的可能
<sysf1> 只要有恒心，还是有可能，但技术要高，我的感觉
<binker> 不是恒心，是要用那种强劲的解码运算能力
<binker> 因为要靠暴力穷举的破解
<tenzu> binker: 我没那水平, 有免费的就用一下, 没有就拉倒
<binker> 要是用超级计算机来跑就可以
<sysf1> 哦，原来是这样，又学到东西了
<binker> 或者用CUDA显卡加速运算
<alvin_rxg> 學會化妝了？ http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BFRjQOQQ/axgD3.jpg
<binker> 或者有彩虹表
<sysf1> CUDA显卡是个什么?
<sysf1> binker, 请指教
<binker> CUDA是英伟达的显卡技术
<binker> 用来加速运算的
<binker> 天河一号就是用英伟达的技术构建的
<sysf1> 就是类似GPU转换位图文件的类似意思?
<binker> 英伟达™ CUDA™ 是英伟达™ (NVIDIA®) 公司的并行计算架构。 该架构通过利用GPU的处理能力，可大幅提升计算性能
<binker> 因为GPU的性能处理一些计算密集型任务的性能非常强劲
<binker> 适合用在比如密码破解上面
<binker> 或者一些需要大量运算能力的科研分析计算任务上面
<sysf1> 为了加速运算,也就是把CPU的运算功能交给图形处理器,因为处理能力比CPU强劲对吧
<\b> 不一定，看具体应用
<\b> 解个线性方程还行
<binker> 目前为止基于英伟达™ CUDA™ 的GPU销量已达数以百万计，软件开发商、科学家以及研究人员正在各个领域中运用英伟达™ CUDA™ ，其中包括图像与视频处理、计算生物学和化学、流体力学模拟、CT图像再现、地震分析以及光线追踪等等。
<binker> 计算正在从CPU"中央处理"向CPU与GPU"协同处理"的方向发展。 为了实现这一新型计算模式，英伟达发明了英伟达™ CUDA™ 并行计算架构。该架构现在正运用于英伟达™ (NVIDIA®) Tesla™、英伟达™ Quadro (NVIDIA Quadro®) 以及英伟达™ 精视™ (NVIDIA® GeForce®) GPU上。对应用程序开发商来说，英伟达™ CUDA™ 架构拥有庞大的用户群
<sysf1> 哦,哪果然广泛,哪程序执行时是否由程序决定使用运行GPU还是CPU或是同时或者异步?
<binker> 在科学研究领域，英伟达™ CUDA™ 受到狂热追捧。 例如，英伟达™ CUDA™ 能够加快AMBER这款分子动力学模拟程序的速度。全球有6万余名学术界和制药公司的科研人员使用该程序来加速新药开发。 在金融市场，Numerix和CompatibL已宣布在一款对手风险应用程序中支持英伟达™ CUDA™ ，而且因此实现了18倍速度提升。
<binker> 在GPU计算领域中，英伟达™ Tesla™ GPU的大幅增长说明了英伟达™ CUDA™ 正被人们广泛采用。 目前，全球《财富》五百强企业已经安装了700多个GPU集群，从能源领域中的斯伦贝谢和雪佛龙到银行业中的法国巴黎银行，这些企业的范围十分广泛。
<binker> 俄罗斯有一家公司开发出用CUDA加速破解密码的工具软件
<binker> 大部分的系统登录密码都被秒杀
<alvin_rxg> 表復制啦…
<binker> 懒得打字
<alvin_rxg> 還用秒殺啊， windows 系統直接刪掉 sam 文件
<binker> 删除了，你登陆不了系统
<void1> 删sam就不能启动了
<void1> 类似删除passwd文件
<binker> 人家是要获取系统里面的资料
<binker> 比如要解开加密的文件
<sysf1> binker, 谢谢
<binker> 要是用普通的死俺你CPU就要跑几百年都可能解不开密码
<binker> 要是用普通的电脑CPU就要跑几百年都可能解不开密码
<\b> ----
<binker> 刚才那一句打错字了
<sysf1> HACK们用很强的GPU加CPU？
<binker> 不是黑客
<\b> 就 gpu 做 LU 分解，我得到的结果一个 3000€  的 tesla 显卡，比 16 核的 intel cpu 慢上不止几十倍...
<binker> 黑客喜欢找漏洞
<alvin_rxg> 好游戲哇  http://www.lgdb.org/game/airmech
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: AirMech | Linux game database
<binker> 嗯
<binker>  tesla 显卡要有相应的针对编程才行阿
<binker> 要针对tesla 显卡进行多线程的并行处理编程的
<binker> 要是显卡没有合适的显卡驱动，显示效果很烂的
<binker> 对吧
<sysf1> 对的
<binker> 现在的AMD最新的FX8150运行效能比不上英特尔的I7 2600K
<sysf1> 你说的是针对性，多线程编程类的
<binker> 不是说AMD最新的FX8150不好，而是现在的软件都没有针对新的架构重新编程优化
<binker> 就是阿。
<binker> 你要有相应的工具，才能使用CUDA的加速性能
<binker> 现在的新版视频编辑软件都有CUDA加速了
<binker> 拥有更快的渲染速度
<sysf1> 我理解，就是没有针对性的催化剂或是其他优化程序对吧
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 慢慢就有拉
<straybirdsnest> 求助，不小心删了一个.icon的自建文件夹，如何彻底删除它，现在它在系统回收站里面删不了
<straybirdsnest> 我进入trash文件夹删除它，又自动生成了一个类似的文件夹
<alvin_rxg> straybirdsnest: .local/.........
<alvin_rxg> straybirdsnest: .local/share/Trash
<straybirdsnest> ./local/share/trash
<straybirdsnest> 这个是trash现在位置
<alvin_rxg> 幹脆刪了唄。
<sysf1> 当然效果不行，这就是好像QQ影音有INTER专版一样能够优化指令对吧,使其更加流畅
<straybirdsnest> 我就是进入这个位置删除里面的file下.icon，但系统会自动生成一个文件夹啊
<snugglecat> http://jandan.net/2012/01/17/human-clitoris.html 科普一下
<^k^> snugglecat,啥网址y 科普：神秘的阴蒂
<alvin_rxg> straybirdsnest: 呃，是你那啥 DE 幹的事。。
<snugglecat> maya: 还不睡啊
<straybirdsnest> 貌似现在回收站正常了
<straybirdsnest> 真奇怪啊
<snugglecat> maya: 老爸去打麻将， 你就乘机玩啊
<binker> 嘿嘿
<maya> 哈哈
<sysf1> binker, 有个不明白的事情，AMD硬件设置为何比软件超前很多，感觉很多硬件还没有开发出好的程序就已经退役了
<straybirdsnest> 好了，我要注销看看效果了
<\b> http://www.adityaravishankar.com/projects/games/command-and-conquer/
<straybirdsnest> 米纳一会见
<^k^> \b,啥网址y Command and Conquer - Tiberian Dawn - HTML5
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这个牛屄
<alvin_rxg> \b: 看過，玩不動滴…… cpu 不行
<\b> ,..
<snugglecat> maya: 还不睡啊
<snugglecat> maya: 明年要高考了吧
<maya> snugglecat: 是呀
<maya> 是呀。。
<maya> 是今年。。。
<\b> 冬天高考?
<maya> 有问题么。。。
<snugglecat> 没问题
<\b> 不是夏天　6　月多的吗? 再早一点 7 月　８月的
<snugglecat> 让你学习
<maya> 哎呦。。。
<snugglecat> 老爸回来了
<maya> 木。。
<maya> 这个没关系啊
<maya> 老爸不管啊
<alvin_rxg> maya: 今年參加高考？
<snugglecat> 直接关电源，跑去床， 盖上被子， 装睡
<maya> alvin_rxg: 系啊
<\b> maya: 原来是小萝利?
<alvin_rxg> 膜拜~
<alvin_rxg> 剛好，一個怪署書，一個小蘿莉
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 丫
<maya> ofan来了~
<ofan> maya: yoooooo
<caasi> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338643
<^k^> caasi ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 腾达w311M无线网卡Linux下安装驱动及设置soft AP的方法tenda USB (RT5370)
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你有爸？  不是老妈子捡回来的？
<flh> 还不睡啊？？？？
<caasi> "如果想开soft AP只能从内核驱动下手，2.6.39.3没有，3.0.0rc7有了，CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT53XX=y，其他的看着选。"
<maya> knownbad: 这都神马跟神马
<caasi> 这句什么意思？
<maya> 那是猫叔跟我说的。。。。
<flh> 想玩一下12.04 可惜安装时就不支持无线鼠标，只好作罢
<straybirdsnest> 现在我的登录画面背景是一片漆黑了，晕倒啊
<flh> 有朋友遇到这样的事没？
<knownbad> 蓝牙？
<flh> 不清楚，是一般的，10.24安装时是可以的
<flh> 到另一台机上拔鼠标，觉得太烦
<knownbad> 那应该没问题。
<flh> knownbad: 是，没有反映
<flh> knownbad:真的，我试了两次，就放弃了，也许正式版才会好点
<knownbad> 插了接收器后 dmesg?
<flh> knownbad: 键盘和鼠标全没有响应
<flh> knownbad: 键盘和鼠标全没有响应，都是无线的。
<caasi> 折腾了一天了
<caasi> 网卡硬是没驱动起来～
<flh> knownbad: 无线的好处可以在床上看电视。
<caasi> 唉～
<caasi> 求救啊
<knownbad> 嗯，我 3.2 的 kernel 也没问题。
<flh> knownbad: 您上了12.04？
<knownbad> 没，arch。
<flh> knownbad: 不错，还能上这来关心我们这些小鸟儿
<flh> 其实lucid对我的硬件支持恰到好处。刚好。
<knownbad> cassi: 笔记本？
<flh> caasi: 什么系统，硬件这样难？
<caasi> 笔记本
<caasi> usb无线网卡
<knownbad> 无线吧？
<knownbad> lsusb 呢？
<caasi> knownbad: 恩
<caasi> knownbad: lsusb可以识出来事ralink的
<flh> 我晚上才弄好lenny下的一台无线
<caasi> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338643
<caasi> 这篇写的挺详细的
<flh> 好像用无线的基本上是笔记本是不是？
<caasi> ap啊
<caasi> 建ap，所以……
<flh> 我的台式机想弄个无线 ，是不是可以？呆了
<knownbad> 应该得下 firmware。
<caasi> knownbad: 干嘛使的？
<caasi> 我就编译了下官方的那个驱动
<knownbad> 硬体驱动。
<caasi> 没有报错，但是ifconfig -a还是看不到那网卡
<flh> caasi: 是不是iwconfig ?
<snugglecat> 匿名 – 澳大利亚
<snugglecat> 今天，在坚持了一年好的生活习惯和锻炼后，我终于减到梦寐以求的体重。接着我很兴奋地告诉男友这一消息，他的回应却是，“恩，那是不错，但你的咪咪也小了很多。”
<caasi> flh: 只有笔记本的那快网卡
<\b> ...
<caasi> flh: usb的那块没有
<\b> snugglecat: 你的咪咪多大了?
<flh> knownbad: 问一下，无线的网卡，能不能也网络开机？
<snugglecat> \b: 煎蛋上看的
<knownbad> 不知道呢，猜想一个不行。
<\b> snugglecat: 真无聊。　你不是着凉了吗?
<snugglecat> 好了
<\b> 真快
<flh> 弄点吃得去吧。太晚了
 * CyrusYzGTt 好悲摧，刚刚上不了 irc,,被迫去看 freenet
<knownbad> 得忙去。
<straybirdsnest> 真惨啊，还是没把登录窗口的图给改掉
<flh> knownbad: arch的软件是不是比较新？
<knownbad> 是新但有时不稳。
<knownbad> 最大的问题是某个软件更新后其他的依赖会暂时有问题。
<knownbad> 得一群的升级才行。
<straybirdsnest> 貌似这个配置起来会很辛苦
<knownbad> 所以要不就暂时 hold 等其他的依赖赶上了在升级。
<flh> knownbad: 谢谢
<knownbad> 不难，一定有对策的。  要不就只是暂时的。
<knownbad> 但确实比较需要用脑筋。
<snugglecat> 猫又叫吃了
<\b> snugglecat: 猫不能吃巧克力吗?
<straybirdsnest> \b: 貌似巧克力对猫来说和毒药一样
<straybirdsnest> \b: 据说吃了会挂呢
<knownbad> 老妈子的股票赚钱了。
<snugglecat> 不知道
<snugglecat> knownbad: 恭喜， 介绍她买中国国内 A股的股票
<straybirdsnest> 重启去了
<knownbad> 美股而已，不敢买中股。
<snugglecat> knownbad: 你老妈一定不是和你住一起
<snugglecat> 住一起还用假人， 那我真服了你了
<maya> 哇
<maya> 还不随叫哇
<snugglecat> maya: 啥意思
<maya> 碎叫。。
<snugglecat> 猫叫
<maya> 。。。。
<snugglecat> .........
<knownbad> 没，我拒绝跟老妈子住。
<snugglecat> 开门放风
<maya> 哈
<snugglecat> knownbad: 是啊， 买个假人也不方便
<maya> 放母猫出去玩啦~
<snugglecat> 是的
<maya> 假人。。。。
<\b> 开饭!
<snugglecat> 过1小时还不回来就去找他
<maya> 额
<maya>  真麻烦啊
<snugglecat> maya: 准备通宵么
<maya> 不挖
<snugglecat> 不麻烦啊
<maya> 马上睡觉
<snugglecat> 哦， 被踢被子
<straybirdsnest> 现在开机关机就听到“主人”神马的，这本本萌多了
<snugglecat> 网速 13M 一秒算快么??
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> 13M
<straybirdsnest> 说来还没装一个11区文字输入法呢……
<snugglecat> 没看清单位
<\b> 13MByte? 13MBit?
<snugglecat> \b: https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=56571
<^k^> snugglecat,啥网址y 铂程斋--台湾宽带的网速全球倒数第四，资费第二
<snugglecat> 还没详细看呢
<\b> 标题党
<\b> penti2 上都是低俗的反重力
<snugglecat> 13MB
<snugglecat> o
<\b> 天涯上的反重力高雅一些，而且有低俗的５毛参战
<snugglecat> 不明白你说的
<snugglecat> 你看了那视频了么
<\b> 没看
<snugglecat>  13MB 算快还是算慢
<snugglecat> 国内的一般每秒多少啊
<\b> snugglecat: 繁体的动字怎么写?
<snugglecat> 不知道
<\b> ...
<\b> snugglecat: 你不就在国内吗？
 * CyrusYzGTt 抱住 maya ，，晚安..
<\b> 。。。
<maya> 丫  乃还没碎叫丫
<snugglecat> \b 是啊， 我一直不知道我的网速多少， 怎么算
<snugglecat> 你说 Mbyte还是Mbit 我直接就蒙了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 想你
<snugglecat> 应该和国内是同一单位的吧
<snugglecat> 有说国内的是 2M 呢
<maya> CyrusYzGTt乃肿么了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 额，， 今天 老是断线。。 很郁闷
<maya> 我看出来了
<maya> 看你忽上忽下的
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 抱抱
<snugglecat> 如果看下载的那个速度， 我最快也只有 200K/s 阿
<snugglecat> 我还觉得快得不行了
<maya> 碎叫咯
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我觉得 很慢，，虽然我也是 200k/s
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 亲爱的，晚安
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: 我给的那个网址啥意思
<maya> 额额
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不知道
<\b> 2.1k/s 的路过..
<maya> CyrusYzGTt晚安 snugglecat晚安
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: 台湾每秒 13M 的宽带啥意思
<snugglecat> \b 哦
<snugglecat> 13M/s 啥意思 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 额，， 我说的是 K.. 是 字节大点的，，，
<snugglecat> 还有说 80M/s 的， 那又是啥意思阿
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 搞不清， 台湾下载的速度 每秒多少阿， 上不去 13M/s吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ..貌似 是 带宽，，不是 网速，，
<\b> 一般网卡 10Mbit/s 到 100Mbit/s 自适
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> 光纤能到 1Gbit/s
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: 我不懂带宽和网速啥区别
<\b> 但都是　bit
<snugglecat> 帮我解释下阿
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 台湾的 13M 对比国内的带宽， 算快还是算慢啊
<snugglecat> 去 台湾频道问问看
<happyaron> 一般的光纤+千兆网卡，能跑到 750Mbps 就很不错了。
<snugglecat> happyaron: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我的是 百兆，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 可能 台湾看的是 4k.. 吧，， 我的笔电不支持 4k..
<snugglecat> 网上那新闻说的， 台湾带宽13M， 和国内相比， 是高还是低阿
<snugglecat> ibus 怎么打繁体阿
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ibus-pinyin  ctrl+shift+f 切换 简体和繁體
<snugglecat> 不行
<\b> happyaron: 那 75Mbps 里算进去协义头了?
<\b> 750M
<snugglecat> 我去台湾频道问了
<\b> 协议
<\b> 键盘老了，硬了
<snugglecat> knownbad: 出来给我科普一下
<knownbad> 什么是科普？
<snugglecat> 13M/s 的带宽， 一般下载速度是多少
<\b> snugglecat: 他不是湾湾人了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我搞不懂 13M/s 带宽， 算快还是算慢
<\b> snugglecat: 你自己签的上网协议，查下合同不就有了
<snugglecat> 国内的带宽是多少
<snugglecat> 不知放哪了
<\b> snugglecat: 这几年国内肯定变化很快了，没回国签过网络，不知道
<snugglecat> happyaron: 你应该知道吧， 我的签的不知道放哪了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你那键盘还好用?
<knownbad> 看地区的标准啦。
<snugglecat> 台湾人美人说话
<snugglecat> knownbad: 哦
<snugglecat> 我去 google 下， 到底国内带宽多少
<knownbad> 我之前用的只有 3M。
<knownbad> 我不是台湾美人，我是俊男。
<\b> snugglecat: 想来在四川那种多山的地方应该比较慢，平原、大城市会快点
<\b> knownbad: 美人..
<snugglecat> 台湾带宽13M 倒数第四， 我奇怪的是， 那新闻说全球倒数第四
<knownbad> 可能，其实美国的宽带是倒数的。
<snugglecat> 那我们这儿呢， 台湾还包年200多人民币， 我这包年还600呢
<knownbad> 美国企业只对利润有兴趣。
<knownbad> 宽带品质不在端口而在 backbone。
<knownbad> 比如说从你到隔壁有 13M，但去 youku 却只有 1M。
<snugglecat> http://business.sohu.com/20110219/n279418775.shtml 这个啥意思
<^k^> snugglecat,啥网址y 中国电信宽带突进 家庭接入带宽可达100M-搜狐财经
<snugglecat> knownbad: 哦
<snugglecat> 到底带宽啥意思
<knownbad> 有时是网站服务器外接够宽吗？
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 明白了
<knownbad> 得看每家的服务器跟的上吗。
<snugglecat> 我去测试看看
<knownbad> 但宽带高些是有帮助的。 比较不卡。
<knownbad> 可以多工而不卡。
<snugglecat> knownbad: 1.7MB/s
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 带宽 1.7Mbit/s
<snugglecat> 好像算错了
<knownbad> 电信经常有促销可以免费升级。
<knownbad> 老婆家里就升级了一次。
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> knownbad: 牛了
<knownbad> 猪了
<\b> 猫了
<gebjgd> knownbad: arch支持源加密e了
<snugglecat> 871KB 是不是这么算的
<gebjgd> 滚
<knownbad> 是啊，昨天就上了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没注意到
<snugglecat> 871*1024*8 = 7,135,232 bit
<knownbad> snugglecat: k 你的头。
<snugglecat> knownbad: 啥
<knownbad> 但得 script download keys。
<\b> snugglecat: 你太聪明了，奖励一条鱼吃
<snugglecat> 7,135,232/1024/1024 = 6.8046875 Mbit/s
<snugglecat> 是这么转换的么
<snugglecat> 怎么网上网速测试给的例子算出来和我算的不一样
<snugglecat> 他的是 871KB/秒 约等于 8.71Mbit/s 阿
<snugglecat> 我算的是 6.8阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 日.告诉我密钥不对
<snugglecat> 我哪里算错了
<snugglecat> 我哪里算错了
<\b> snugglecat: ÷1000
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫阿
<snugglecat> 我再算算
<knownbad> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman-key_(简体中文)
<knownbad> 我昨天就给了你了。
<snugglecat> M是1024吧， m才是1000吧
<snugglecat> 难道我反过来了????
<knownbad> 但英文版比较好。  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman-key
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没给
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Pacman-key - ArchWiki
<\b> snugglecat: 这都是 marketing 的策略，哪样算出来数字大，哪样算
<snugglecat> o
<knownbad> snugglecat: 没，只有 Mb 和 MB。
<knownbad> bit 和 byte。
<snugglecat> 但问题是转 KB 转 bit 的时候 * 1024 怎么再转到 Mbit 时就除1000了呢
<\b> snugglecat: 你说m哦，小写的m 是毫。。　mm , mg
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我再算算
<knownbad> 科学算法都是 1024，只有商业算法才骗人用 1000。
<\b> snugglecat: 但 M 可以 1024 ，但对做销售的来说，M 可以是 1000
<snugglecat> 除1000也不对阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 麻烦
<snugglecat> 我套不回例子的数
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你加了所有的key?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 搞过那一段后就好了。
<knownbad> 是啊。
<snugglecat> \b http://www.bdchina.com/inc/test/test2.htm
<^k^> snugglecat,啥网址y 网速测试
<snugglecat> 帮我看看我哪算错了
<knownbad> 我跟着 wiki 用 root 跑过。
<\b> 我的流量太贵，不测了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 不鸟
<snugglecat> 不是测， 是看他的公式
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是.你加了所有的?
<snugglecat> 我不知道我哪算错了
<knownbad> 是啊，不大。
<gebjgd> knownbad: developer 和 trust user?
<snugglecat> 此处的B即是Byte，1KB=1024B=8192bit，你可以近似认为871KB/秒≈8.71Mbit/秒。
<\b> 打不开...
<knownbad> curl https://www.archlinux.org/{developers,trustedusers}/ | awk -F\" '(/pgp.mit.edu/) {sub(/.*search=0x/,"");print $1}' | xargs pacman-key --recv-keys
<snugglecat> \b 上面的例子是 "此处的B即是Byte，1KB=1024B=8192bit，你可以近似认为871KB/秒≈8.71Mbit/秒。"
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Arch Linux
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我觉得没用吧
<knownbad> 不伤啊？
<\b> snugglecat: 那是近似
<snugglecat> 我怎么算也算不回他 871KB/秒≈8.71Mbit/秒
<knownbad> 我自己都有 gpg key。
<snugglecat> 近似也近似太多了吧， 我算的是6.几阿
<snugglecat> 差2Mbit呢
<\b> snugglecat: 那就是6.几
<snugglecat> ..........
<knownbad> 但 script 有时会没过。  得盯着萤幕。
<snugglecat> 好吧， xKB*1024*8/1024/1024=Mbit， 这个公式对么
<snugglecat> 我只是想看看到底我的带宽多少
<knownbad> 昨天公司机子就没过事后一直给 key error。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 要不要看看屁眼多宽？
<snugglecat> 如果我的公司没错的话， 我的带宽是 1.7Mbit
<knownbad> 从塞黄瓜开始。
<snugglecat> 如果我的公式没错的话， 我的带宽是 1.7Mbit
<knownbad> 然后丝瓜。
<snugglecat> 左右
<gebjgd> knownbad: 真麻烦
<snugglecat> .....
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还好。
<snugglecat> 如果我的算法没错， 台湾 13Mbit 的带宽， 他们还埋怨什么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 到时候台式机还要弄
<knownbad> 没事一次后就熟悉了。
<snugglecat> 如果他们还埋怨，就让他来国内上网，就像我对儿子说的， 在国内就很幸福了， 你去看看非洲那些人
<straybirdsnest> 国内的网速慢是出名的
<knownbad> 我还得 -Rdd 的卸了 yaourt。
<straybirdsnest> 想体验快网速到韩国去
<snugglecat> \b: 我只想知道我的公司对不对， 按我算的， 我的带宽是 1.7Mbit/s 左右
<straybirdsnest> 他们那里是全球第一啊
<snugglecat> 台湾 13M 的带宽， 还全球倒数第四
<\b> snugglecat: 你是按照实际的下载速度算的？
<snugglecat> 看视频是台湾的新闻播的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不需要卸载
<knownbad> 我需要，有 dependency 问题。
<snugglecat> \b: 是啊， 按那我给你的网页给的说明测试的阿
<snugglecat> 那网页是教网速测试的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接选no就好了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 自动更新了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不需要删除
<snugglecat> 我机子不懂怎么算带宽， 合同暂时找不出来
<\b> snugglecat: 那理论上还能再写的高一点。其中还包涵了丢包重发之类的
<snugglecat> 我自己不懂...
<knownbad> 反正以前干过。  如果 pacman 一出来就上得 -Rdd.
<snugglecat> \b哦就是说我的公司没错罗， 那就 2Mbit 左右吧
<snugglecat> 公式
<knownbad> 其他配备的 dependency 还没出来。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道
<\b> snugglecat: 我说呢，你啥时候找到公司了
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 台湾人倒数第四，阿
<snugglecat> 公式
<snugglecat> 国内怎么办呢
<snugglecat> knownbad: 美国多少
<knownbad> 你太执着了。
<snugglecat> 3M???
<knownbad> 之前。
<snugglecat> 现在呢
<knownbad> 16M 吧。
<snugglecat> 3M我也勃起了
<knownbad> 免的老婆来了又 ggyy 的。
<gebjgd> 4M路过
<snugglecat> 16M 下载速度一般到 多少 KB/s
<knownbad> 看网站，你还没听懂？
<snugglecat> knownbad: 3M 看 tube8 的也爽了
<snugglecat> knownbad: 哦， 我是不懂， 我2M 的看 tube8 的， 也勉强可以， 换 3M 的应该会快点吧
<\b> snugglecat:  传说 alvin_rxg1 签了 100M
<snugglecat> 哦
<straybirdsnest> ibus you ao jiao le
<alvin_rxg1> straybirdsnest: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<^k^> alvin_rxg1,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<knownbad> 除非在你附近设了 content caching。
<snugglecat> 如果我 100M ， 的我就爽透了， 猛开 tube8 的视频， 十个二十的， 一起放
<snugglecat> 来个群交
<snugglecat> 日本，欧美的， 整个屏幕 按 5*5 矩阵 排列， 一起放
<straybirdsnest> 现在ibus又说找不到输入窗口，它傲娇拉
<snugglecat> 阿
<knownbad> 直接不如动车很快对不？  但从车站到乡下得半天。  那时间上就不能只算动车的时间而已。
<knownbad> 得看点到点之间。
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: 用fcitx不就完了
<straybirdsnest> 对一个会傲娇的输入法，你真是一点办法都没有
 * snugglecat 正意淫满屏幕放着 25个av视频 的情形
<\b> ibus 手感不错
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 16M 哇
<straybirdsnest> 我刚才好不容易又让它工作了
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 怎么又 16M 了?
<knownbad> 美国的高速在 backbone 而客户端口慢。
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 因為有人乃不住寂寞了
<CN> 终于找到个中文频道了...
<knownbad> 国内可能端口快而 backbone 还不到。
<straybirdsnest> 新しい好了，新安装的日语输入法也能工作了
<straybirdsnest> 这下总算舒服一点了
<knownbad> 基本上 backbone 得跟的上 端口。
<snugglecat> RitsuSya: 好
<straybirdsnest> 现在还剩下一个问题，就是怎么解决登录窗口的背景
<straybirdsnest> 这个问题解决了今天的工作就算结束了
* alvin_rxg1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Ubuntu 中文频道 || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Image: http://imagebin.org
<straybirdsnest> bopomofo这个输入法貌似是给台湾的童鞋用的？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120118/119280.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Tomcat 又爆出两个重要漏洞_Linux开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120117/119274.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 亚马逊旗下Zappos2400万客户账户被入侵_Linux开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<straybirdsnest> 我晕倒
<straybirdsnest> 这下问题大了吧
<snugglecat> 啥问题大了
<snugglecat> 楼下阿婆困住了猫仔， 母猫连吃的都没心情了
<straybirdsnest> 也对，反正我们也不用那东西
<\b> snugglecat: 你楼下阿婆也不睡?
<snugglecat> 睡恶， 但不妨碍她困猫阿
<gebjgd> \b: 他和楼下阿婆一起睡
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你贝戈戈
<\b> 哦
<snugglecat> ......
<knownbad> 不如你把儿子寄养给阿婆吧。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 阿婆爱你
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 你老婆是因为阿婆而离开你的吧?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计是
<\b> vim 的 haskell 加色不给力啊
<gebjgd> qq群太冷清了
<gebjgd> 太无赖哦了
<gebjgd> 靠
<snugglecat> 可能找到我跑掉的公猫了
<\b> 注释里有个 \ 就乱了
<snugglecat> 不是公猫的
<snugglecat> 不是我的公猫。
<alvin_rxg1> 好久沒整 spoj 了…… =.=
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 找个题目我们做吧
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 我无聊了
<alvin_rxg1> 題目：准備晚餐~ xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: ut
<alvin_rxg1> 真是的，我剛把走廊燈關了，他們又開起來了…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 日他们
<snugglecat> knownbad: 你那的也是 adsl 么
<snugglecat> 有说 adsl 不是宽频， 我又犯糊涂了
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 你怎马也这么晩才觅食?
<knownbad> 3M 的是 dsl。  16M 的是 cable.
<snugglecat> knownbad: 哦， 就是说我用的是假宽频， 像 数字电视一样
<snugglecat> 说是宽频， 实际上不是???
<straybirdsnest> 请教一下，python里面的gnome.ui模块是不是改名了？
<snugglecat> 装了数字电视机顶盒， 看得还是普通的频道， 他妈的不是笑话吗
<snugglecat> 越想越来气
<snugglecat> 他妈的，儿子还觉得新鲜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你那里cf能上什么分辨率
<\b> snugglecat: 为什么不能看数字?
<snugglecat> \b: 但我不看啊
<snugglecat> \b 问题是我只看一般的频道， 他还得装数字电视才能看啊
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 羡慕有高清信号的人
<\b> ..
<snugglecat> \b: 不装数字电视，就得 6 个频道
<\b> snugglecat: 有这事?
<\b> 不过我们家早就数字了..
<snugglecat> \b 只为看原来频道，还得通过机顶盒， 那不是笑话吗
<snugglecat> 啥数字啊
<\b> 电视啊
<snugglecat> 十几个高清， 基本就没啥看头
<\b> snugglecat: 但用的不是原来模拟的网
<\b> snugglecat: 数字里 porn 频道叫作金色频道..
<snugglecat> 十几个收费， 每一个好看， 还只是3个月的免费时间
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 当然数字信号的好了
<snugglecat> \b: 你说说 啥是数字电视
<snugglecat> 数字电视 == 高清????
<snugglecat> 全都是直播的， 不能点播的
<\b> snugglecat: 就是数字信号的电视啊
<\b> snugglecat: 以后会有的
<\b> snugglecat: 我们那里大部分频道都能点播了
<snugglecat> 13个高清电视， 真的要的， 也只有 3 个可以看
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 莫非你要看点播的淫荡成人片不成?
<snugglecat> 化妆的你要????
<snugglecat> 车的你要????
<snugglecat> 能看的就3个高清
<snugglecat> 收费的基本全不想看
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 别的没有了?
<snugglecat> 问题不是数字不是数字
<snugglecat> 别的就是以前的频道
<snugglecat> 多出来的就这写
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 那确实有点弱
<snugglecat> 问题不是数字不数字， 问题是我不想看数字， 我就一土老冒， 看以前传统频道
<snugglecat> 还得装数字电视才能看
<\b> snugglecat: 大概数字化后把原来的帯宽重复利用了吧?
<snugglecat> 你妈的不是笑话吗
<snugglecat> 我怎么知道
<\b> 原来模拟的利用率太低
<\b> ofdm 牛力
<snugglecat> 不懂， 不是数字频道， 强制捆绑到数字电视要你安装
<knownbad> 你儿子有钱途。
<snugglecat> 装了机顶盒， 看的还是以前的频道， 就这就想造反
<knownbad> 更好可以教你儿子什么是欺骗社会。
<snugglecat> 我装了数字电视机顶盒， 看的不是数字频道， 你妈的， 就一装 B
<knownbad> 这提醒了我这个周末得爬屋顶装天线。
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<knownbad> 爷爷的
<gebjgd> 姥姥的
<straybirdsnest> 现在我的ubuntu软件中心也跟着傲娇了，真是无语啊
<straybirdsnest> 启动不了它
<snugglecat> 该死， 我放猫出去玩， 忘了， 把大门关了
<snugglecat> 忽然怎么这么安静了， 才发觉猫出去，而我把门关了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你的母猫情妇跑了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你完了
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad: 还没解答我的问题呢， 我用的 adsl 是不是假宽带
<knownbad> 不是
<knownbad> 这就跟网吧一样。
<\b> 宽帯还有真假?
<snugglecat> adsl 不是宽带???
<snugglecat> \b: 就是说是宽带， 但其实不是， 所以说他是假的， 就是用数字电视设备看的是传统频道， 挂羊头卖狗肉
<\b> snugglecat: 没有绝对的宽帯，只是和曾经的比起来，频帯宽了、速率快了，就叫宽帯
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad: 你现在用的是 adsl 么
<snugglecat> 16M 的
<snugglecat> 我是不懂
<\b> snugglecat: adsl 只是上下行不对称而已。反正你也用不到很快的上行
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 最早的定义是一直开着。  以前是拨接的。
<snugglecat> knownbad: 16M 的是 adsl 么
<\b> snugglecat: 那时候的技术：总共就那么点帯宽，要么分给上行多一点，要每分给下行多。。。
<snugglecat> 这个明白
<knownbad> 从 56k 直接跳到 512-1024k。
<\b> 还在用 54k 的路过...
<knownbad> 在那之前只有 28k - 56k 进化着。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 然后数位的 isdn 也只 112k。
<snugglecat> 韩国说 80M 的用的是啥， 也是 adsl 么， 看 wiki adsl 下行最高也上不了那么多阿
<knownbad> 刚开始只有 9k 上 BBS。
<snugglecat> 最高的 adsl 标准也只是 ITU G.992.5
<snugglecat>     Annex M ADSL2+ 下行24Mbps，上行3.5Mbps
<snugglecat> 阿
<\b> snugglecat: adsl 应该可以上到 100M 左右的，如果没记错的话
<snugglecat> 但我看 wiki 不是这么说的
<knownbad> 买饭去。
<\b> snugglecat: 但是只有在人口密集的地方才上的去
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 但我看 wiki  最高的 annex m adsl2+ 也是 下 24M 阿
<snugglecat> 那 wiki 没更新么
<snugglecat> 我看看英文的
<snugglecat> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/ADSL
<gebjgd> snugglecat: vsdl
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: ADSL - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cleamoon> 应该是光纤吧
<gebjgd> vdsl
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> \b: 不用人口密集
<gebjgd> \b: telecom几年前就有了
<cleamoon> VDSL都到不了80呀
<snugglecat> vdsl 哦，看到了， 日本还上下均 100M 阿
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有100的
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 刚看了， 日本有达到 100M
<snugglecat> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: VDSL - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 而实际上在日本，此技术已经被广泛应用，且上下行速度均可达100Mb/s。
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 那是超短距离吧...可能就几米...
<snugglecat> 我是看 wiki 的， 完全不懂的
<\b> 几米内就该用光纤接出去.
<snugglecat> vdsl2
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 早就有了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: vdsl2
<cleamoon> 确实是早了
<\b> gebjgd: 人口不密集，做了亏本
<snugglecat> knownbad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_Digital_Subscriber_Line 是不是 维基抗议什么 SOPA 和 PIPA， 不到 10小时就要暂时关闭啊
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: Asymmetric digital subscriber line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<snugglecat> knownbad: 看前面那图片的文字
<\b> 看 http://www.stupidedia.org 的路过...
<^k^> \b,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<snugglecat> SOPA 是什么阿
<snugglecat> \b: 没中文的
<\b> ...
<\b> 我记得有的
<\b> 不过在台湾
<\b> snugglecat: 比如这个 http://goo.gl/9itn4
<^k^> \b,啥网址y 中国共惨主义粪青团 - 伪基百科
<cleamoon> SOPA - Stop Online Piracy Act
<snugglecat> 貌似上不去
<\b> ---
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 可怜的人
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 用 knownbad 的vps
<snugglecat> 我已经设好了。
<snugglecat> 好的
<knownbad> 不给贝戈戈
<knownbad> sopa 是美国版的 gfw。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 贝戈戈是谁?
<knownbad> 贱猫
<\b> knownbad: 有何典故?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你太坏了
<knownbad> 贱字就是贝戈戈
<\b> 哦
<\b> 也对
<\b> 那还少了猫
<gebjgd> knownbad: 贝戈戈猫
<\b> 犭卄田
<gebjgd> 贝戈戈犬草填
<gebjgd> 贝戈戈犬草田
<\b> 犭卄囗十
<snugglecat> knownbad: realvpn 上不去阿
<snugglecat> 上去不起作用阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老刀巴鬼
<snugglecat> 上得去
<snugglecat> 起作用
<snugglecat> 不起作用
<knownbad> 上啥？
<knownbad> 上你的母猫？
<snugglecat> vpn 阿
<knownbad> 你的 real-vpn 呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还不把你的给他
<snugglecat> 是啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 抠门着的
<knownbad> pptp 和 openvpn 都试了？
<knownbad> 会不会你自个的 vpn 设定有问题？
<snugglecat_> 终于能上了
<snugglecat_> 上一次，好麻烦阿
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 恭喜
<knownbad> 用 networkmanager 吧。
<snugglecat_> 呵呵
<\b> 煮咖啡去
<cleamoon> 这里的人都有blog吗？
<gebjgd> \b: 买个咖啡机吧
<snugglecat_> networkmanager 弄过， 根本就上不去， 上去的几秒能上， 然后就断
<snugglecat_> 现在虽麻烦， 至少还能上
<knownbad> 嗯。
<cleamoon> 微软Windows 8官方博客公布了新文件系统ReFS的细节。 ReFS是Resilient File  System的缩写，代号Protogon，它将首先作为Windows服务器的储存系统，然后成为Windows  8客户端的储存系统，最终作为一个启动卷（boot volume）。Windows操作系统目前使用的文件系统NTFS（代表New  Technology File System）分别是在2001å¹´Windows XP和1993å¹´Windows NT  3.1引入进客户端和æ
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 乱码
<knownbad> 没。
<cleamoon> ......不是吧
<knownbad> 我这里没乱码
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么客户端
<cleamoon> 就是M$公布了新的文件系统ReFS
<cleamoon> pidgin
<cleamoon> 我是
<knownbad> pidgin
<gebjgd> 难怪
<\b> gebjgd: 没钱，用唯一的小锅煮。连烧水壶都没有。
<\b> gebjgd: 我这里也没乱
<gebjgd> \b: 我都在公司喝.回家不喝
<\b> gebjgd: 我烧了明天一早喝，当然今晩也喝一点
<\b> 否则早上起来没热茶热咖啡，太冷了
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<cleamoon> \b: 家里没暖气？
<\b> cleamoon: 睡觉就关了
<gebjgd> 暖租的路过
<\b> cleamoon: 古老的暖气，低效又费能
<cleamoon> \b: 那多冷呀
<\b> cleamoon: 开着会太热
<\b> cleamoon: 这暖气太古老了，不能调节
<\b> 1890 年的房子
<\b> 刚搬进来的时候连电都没有
<knownbad> 找个妹妹一起裸睡更暖和。
<knownbad> 又环保。
<cleamoon> 开暖气也开窗户
<\b> knownbad: 我找贝戈戈
<cleamoon> 妹妹饭钱很高的
<gebjgd> 有老婆的路过
<knownbad> 猫喜欢抓小鸡鸡的。
<mayli> gebjgd: winner
<\b> gebjgd: 就我这里又没电视网又破，交 gez 不甘心呐
<\b> knownbad: 那女孩没小鸡鸡咋办
<\b> knownbad: 不能养猫了?
<snugglecat_> 贝戈戈是什么
<knownbad> 女生有小白兔。
<knownbad> 有短毛的和长毛的。
<gebjgd> \b: 你按说可以不用交gez
<knownbad> snugglecat_: 你的名字。
<knownbad> 贝戈戈是台湾用词。
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 有老婆还在这里干什么？
<\b> gebjgd: 谁把我的地址又出卖了，这次 gez 居然知道我的全名了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有老婆就不能在这里了?
<gebjgd> \b: 可怜的娃
<snugglecat_> knownbad: shayisi
<knownbad> cleamoon: 你是未婚才这么说。
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 不陪陪老婆吗？
<snugglecat_> shayisi
<snugglecat_> nainaide
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 就在身边
<snugglecat_> 啥意思
<knownbad> 就是因为已婚才在这里。
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 一块聊？
<snugglecat_> \b: 你给的网址太恶心了
<\b> snugglecat_: 贝戔
<\b> snugglecat_: ...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你还年轻.等你28了.你也会在这里的
<snugglecat_> .....
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 我没到28不也在这里......难道年纪大了的人会喜欢泡网吗？
<snugglecat_> 大学，像西方的价值观，自由的飘洒
<snugglecat_> 大雪，像西方的价值观，自由的飘洒
<cleamoon> snugglecat_: 你想说什么......
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 他老婆在旁边监督呢
<snugglecat> gebjgd 的老婆， 放心吧， 我们都是男的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 监毛
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> snugglecat:  最近看到一词，飄 （“𦅸”的左半边，右边是个“風”字），才知道小时候学的飄摇是不正确的写法
<\b> snugglecat: 刚才你说飘洒，我想起来了
<snugglecat> 不明白
<\b> 这个字我的郑码居然还打不出...
<snugglecat> 完全看不懂
<\b> snugglecat: 我是说“飄搖”的“搖”字，应该是“搖”的右半加，加上“風”字
<knownbad> 他老婆不需要监视，她忙着看猛男呢。  你没听他常去健身房？  竞争啊。
<\b> snugglecat: 你前面说大雪飘洒，让我想起这个词了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫
<\b> 但我的输入法居然打不出...
<snugglecat> 睡觉去了
<snugglecat> 那死猫折腾了我一夜了
<knownbad> 猫死了就埋了吧。忙什么？
<gebjgd> \b 飄颻
<gebjgd> \b: 你的输入法不灵
<\b> gebjgd: 你这个"颻"的左边不是"搖"的右边..
<mugebjgd> \b, 不是么
<\b> mugebjgd: 是么?
<\b> 你的是“爫”，　那个是"夕"多"丶"
<mugebjgd> \b, 飄飖
<mugebjgd> \b, 摇
<mugebjgd> \b, 搖?
<\b> 搖的右半边
<\b> 加个風
<\b> 反正我打不出来
<\b> 就当作"颻"吧
<mugebjgd> \b, 两个搖一样
<\b> mugebjgd: 不一样
<mugebjgd> \b, 没有区别
<mugebjgd> \b, 搖同“摇”
<\b> mugebjgd: 我看的书里都是那个"颻"。。。
<\b> mugebjgd: 你的 pdf 电子书里只有揺..
<\b> 所以我不看 pdf 的中文书..
<mugebjgd> \b, 你说的那字没有
<\b> mugebjgd: unicode 里肯定有
<\b> mugebjgd: 只是输入法里没编进去
<\b> mugebjgd: 所以我在自己推护一套输入法
<\b> 码表
<mugebjgd> \b, 打出来看看
<\b> mugebjgd: 要查 unicode 表，几十MB, 下载不下
<knownbad> 骑猪的经过
<\b> mugebjgd: 我现在输入法里也只能打“颻”字
<mugebjgd> \b, http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi/ZdicE9ZdicA2ZdicBB.htm
<^k^> mugebjgd,啥网址y 字典中 颻 字的解释
<\b> mugebjgd: 但“颻”和“摇”，虽然通用，但明鲜是两个感觉
<mugebjgd> \b, 怎么2个感觉了?
<mugebjgd> \b, 说说看
<\b> mugebjgd: 两个不同的偏旁，给人的第一意像就不一样
<\b> 意象
<mugebjgd> 印象
<\b> mugebjgd: 人家一看颻，就知道是飄颻
<mugebjgd> 人家是谁?
<\b> mugebjgd: 读者
<mugebjgd> \b, 读者是谁?
<\b> mugebjgd: 但一看“摇”字，感觉就是摇摆不定
<\b> mugebjgd: 有点负面的感觉
<\b> mugebjgd: 读者就是读书的人
<mugebjgd> 打酱油路过
<straybirdsnest> 中国古汉字很多的，像囧这种表示明亮的字都有，太复杂了
<\b> straybirdsnest: 那种字没人用
<\b> straybirdsnest: 但像“颻”字，杜诗里随处可见
<\b> gebjgd: 你提到过的那个简单的　C 语言编译器是叫啥的?
<\b> gebjgd: 想看看代码
<\b> gebjgd: 莫非 #define 宏替换也要用 token? 那也太小题大做了
<gebjgd> \b: 我什么时候提到过了
<\b> gebjgd: 不像是 alvin_rxg1 说的，也不像是 snugglecat 和 knownbad 说的，那应该是你提到的。那个编译器
<gebjgd> \b: 我对编译器没啥研究
<gebjgd> \b: 应该不是我
<snugglecat> 我说啥了
<gebjgd> 准备有时间了看看opencl
<straybirdsnest> 那种字也是有人用的，也可能是代替字或者是文字狱时候的结果
<\b> gebjgd: 呵呵，我前段时间也想看 opencl ,　最后发现我的显卡不支持-.--
<\b> gebjgd: 那时候公司里拨款近十万欧元，准备买一台数值计算用的电脑。也考虑过用 gpgpu。结果我想写个 benchmark, 发现我的显上不支持 opencl...
<\b> 最后也没买帯牛逼显卡的..
<\b> snugglecat: 你不是睡了吗?
<snugglecat> 没， 猫睡了， 我就不睡 了
<gebjgd> \b: 用学校的机器啊
<gebjgd> \b: opencl比cuda更广泛些
<\b> gebjgd: 那时候学校也没支持。可能现在有了
<gebjgd> \b: cuda很旧的卡都有了。
<\b> gebjgd: 我就看着 opencl 兼容性广一点，不仅限于 nvidia
<gebjgd> \b: 2007年年底
<\b> 所以找了 opencl　的资料
<gebjgd> \b: 对。我弄过cuda，opencl和那个差不多。但是bug更多
<\b> gebjgd: 学校里的项目还在用 opengl 算...
<\b> gebjgd:　但如何把 opengl 移植到多显卡上，是个大问题
<\b> gebjgd: 不知道等 alvin_rxg1 做 BA 的时候用啥
<gebjgd> \b: 不需要移植
<gebjgd> \b: online编译后 就能用
<\b> gebjgd: 不，opengl 用在单显卡上，免强还行。但多显卡就有点麻烦了。不是 opencl
<gebjgd> \b: opencl无所谓对象是什么。可以用pthread
<\b> gebjgd: 杯具的是，我用到的那个算法，能向量化用 gpu 解的，只是一小部分。。。绝大多数时间用来积分填充矩阵元素，所以即使用上 opencl 并行处理，也不见效果
<gebjgd> 2004年的老本真的可以扔了
<cleamoon> 未来的趋势是显卡用来计算，CPU用来显示
<gebjgd> 好热 好慢
<gebjgd> cleamoon: apu
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 相当不错的东西
<\b> 好像那个编译器叫 tcc... 不错，全手打的。
<cleamoon> intel似乎又出了新东西，用来抗衡nvidia
<gebjgd> cleamoon: intel就会堆处理器
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 一块运算卡上放32块cpu。来吧
<cleamoon> 是nvidia就会堆处理器吧...现在已经128块计算核心了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不是一个概念的东西
<cleamoon> 当然...
<cleamoon> 也许以后电脑不需要CPU......
<\b> 不可能　。。。
<cleamoon> 全靠GPU呀
<gebjgd> cuda已经开源了。看amd的动作了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: gpu是协处理器
<\b> cleamoon: 很多事 gpu 干不了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不能单独运行
<\b> cleamoon: gpu 连递归都不能写...
<cleamoon> 我一直在想如果以后有了量子计算机，那现在的C还不都得改了...
<\b> 能干毛
<fivesheep> yo
<cleamoon> 现在不能不代表以后不能呀
<fivesheep> 各位老板 下午好
<cleamoon> intel的CPU技术又不算高
<\b> .......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 相当高
<\b> 这世界上也就 intel 和 amd 有这工艺和技术生产大规模集成 cpu
<fivesheep> amd怎么能跟intel并列....
<gebjgd> cleamoon: nv一直想要x86
<fivesheep> intel搞个那个3d的东西
<\b> 所以我把 intel 放在前面
<fivesheep> 已经领先全宇宙了
<cleamoon> nvidia不是一直在追
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 追毛
<cleamoon> amd做的也是intel兼容机
<gebjgd> cleamoon: nv没cpu
<fivesheep> nv放弃了. 改投arm
<gebjgd> amd更牛逼
<cleamoon> 我知道没有...可他们想有
<gebjgd> 有cpu还有gpu
<gebjgd> 啥都有
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 本来我想说又啥都不怎样..
<cleamoon> 现在是intel的应用多，amd不得不做intel的兼容CPU
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 哈哈
<fivesheep> 但nv太不给面子
<cleamoon> 实际intel很多东西都很过时了
<fivesheep> amd的gpu现在倒是领先或者持平
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 就是啥都有。啥都不是领先的
<cleamoon> 我怎么觉得amd比nv还不给面子......
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 驱动还是差点
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 但不能否认集成的apu很领先
<gebjgd> nv的cuda差点没搞死amd
<fivesheep> 但是.. 夕阳行业
<fivesheep> 电脑现在2,3年都没升级的欲望
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 说不好
<fivesheep> 都跑移动设备那去了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 这倒是
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 手机换得欢啊
<fivesheep> 好像不要钱一样
<cleamoon> 但是手机每两个月就想升级一次呀
<cleamoon> 还真不是不要钱...
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你看看啊.. 一个jb手机 如果全价买. 都是600-800的价格
<fivesheep> usd
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 还不如pc便宜
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 买个高端的笔记本电脑也才800
<fivesheep> 低端的.. 300 有交易
<fivesheep> 400能买i5的了
<cleamoon> 哪里有卖800的高端笔记本的？我要
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 电脑如此便宜
<gebjgd> a饭路过
<fivesheep> cleamoon: i7 cpu算不算高端
<fivesheep> 6g mem
<cleamoon> 算吧
<cleamoon> 算吧
<fivesheep> dell 的xps 就这个价格
<gebjgd> dell
<cleamoon> ￥800？
<gebjgd> 米国人的神舟
<fivesheep> usd
<cleamoon> 我用的就是xps呀
<fivesheep> gebjgd: hp的powerbook也查不到
<fivesheep> 差不多
<cleamoon> ......什么时候这个irc改用美元结算了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 都是烂牌子
<cleamoon> xps还不错的
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 要不 lenovo
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 都只有这些牌子..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: thinkpad t520
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 2000欧
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 公司发的
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你还不如说 日本的丰田 就是中国的吉利...
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 爽歪歪
<fivesheep> bsu
<gebjgd> 包。dockting 全套的
<\b> 这些笔记本一分钱一分貨的，全看出多少钱。大家都是压到了最低价
<fivesheep> 丰田不合适... 日本的本田就是中国的吉利.. lol
<cleamoon> VAIO的笔记本手感很好
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 美元是国际通货
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 你用欧罗也没人反对
<fivesheep> freenode作为一个国际频道...
<\b> 过几年迟早变 ￥
<knownbad> 羊肉炉
<fivesheep> 当然要国际化了
<gebjgd> \b: +1
<cleamoon> fivesheep: 瑞典没加入欧元区，所以欧元我也不习惯
<fivesheep> knownbad: 丟你屎氟
<cleamoon> \b: -1
<cleamoon> 什么时候国际也不会用￥结算的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 显然会
<cleamoon> 必然不会
<\b> cleamoon: 祖国过几年会很牛逼的
<\b> cleamoon: 在人口快速老齢化之前
<cleamoon> 政治动荡，金融没有监管，谁能相信￥？
<cleamoon> 人口已经老龄化了...
<\b> cleamoon: 过几年就不动荡了
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 但穷人勤劳..
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 这是一个可怕的现实
<fivesheep> 地球上有这样一个国家, 贫困人口以勤劳的人为主..
<cleamoon> 穷人越勤劳越穷
<fivesheep> 这国家的生产力是可怕的
<cleamoon> 关键是中国有人力但没有劳动力
<\b> ....
<cleamoon> 所以勤劳也只是重复功
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 屁。
<cleamoon> 实话
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 中国劳动力过剩
<cleamoon> 中国人力过剩
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 是劳动力被过度束缚
<cleamoon> 为了听的明白才叫劳动力的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什么力都过剩
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你学到博士后回到中国也是平民一个
<fivesheep> 不过中国已经开始劳力短缺了
<cleamoon> 制造业大幅失利呀
<fivesheep> 制造业的麻烦会逐渐显现
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 照样傻逼
<fivesheep> 合资格的技工越来越难找
<cleamoon> 那不是劳动力过剩而是教育资源过度不均，导致教育影响力下降
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 啥.. 是教育产业化的恶果
<\b> 大家都读大学去了，到时候每个人都拿着本科文凭
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 中国压根不需要那么多大学生
<\b> 这个国家太牛逼了
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 现在这鸡巴大学生人数是我们当时的5-10倍
<cleamoon> 以制造业为主的国家基本不需要工科大学生
<cleamoon> 需要的是商科的
<\b> .....
<fivesheep> 阿猫阿狗都有个大学文凭
<gebjgd> \b: 哈哈哈。他好可爱
<fivesheep> 结果找工作就变成了拼爹
<\b> lol
<gebjgd> 傻逼才去学商科
<cleamoon> 在中国必然不能学商
<cleamoon> 因为没有商学院
<\b> cleamoon: 眼界远一点，到时候中国是高科技研发兼生产大国。。。
<\b> cleamoon: 就国内的市场都开发不完
<cleamoon> 中国只会成为大量重复制造国家
<fivesheep> 也不至于如此小看中国的
<\b> cleamoon: 加之过几年还有朝鲜小弟
<fivesheep> 你可以看低中国政府
<cleamoon> 国内市场永远饱和不了，因为人人都想买东西，可惜没钱
<cleamoon> 如果中国不是CCP控制那中国真有可能成功
<cleamoon> 而且很快
<cleamoon> 中国（曾经）不缺资源，（曾经）不缺人材
<\b> ...
<fivesheep> ccp是个祸害
<fivesheep> 但他们少作恶就足够了
<cleamoon> 不可能少做恶的吧...
<fivesheep> 他们又没法完全控制资讯
<fivesheep> 没有这种条件
<fivesheep> 他们垄断的根基就不稳固
<cleamoon> 网络白名单呀
<cleamoon> 重开文革呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你学了商。回国试试看
<fivesheep> 重开文革, 他们有这胆量才行
<fivesheep> lol
<cleamoon> 我学了商为什么要回国？
<cleamoon> 没有需要的我的企业
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 学商.. 不如学怎么喝酒
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 那二代说的。他说中国需要学经济的
 * gebjgd 笑死
<cleamoon> 学商...不是学经济的...
<cleamoon> 我也不是二代...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你学了经济。回国试试看
<\b> 呵呵
<\b> 跑米囯跑香港还行
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 完全没人搭理你这些知识的
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 国内
<cleamoon> 我绝不会学经济的，但有可能学商
<\b> 或者拼爹，进银行
<cleamoon> 国内没人搭理是因为没有公司需要
<cleamoon> 学商是要为大公司服务的，而中国的大公司都是垄断企业
<\b> cleamoon: 公司需要。　需要会计，財务师
<cleamoon> 不是会计和财务那类的工作...
<\b> cleamoon:　加上物流，如果也算经济的话...
<fivesheep> 其实.. 你说的学商.. 都是哪类知识
<cleamoon> 是像精算师那样的职业
<fivesheep> 你还不如学数学, 经济
<cleamoon> MBA，金融，管理，精算是四个大项目
<\b> cleamoon: 那得先弄个名堂出来。。。
<fivesheep> 你还不如说学数学, 经济
<\b> cleamoon: 和学建筑一个道理
<cleamoon> 学数学收入不好呀...
<^k^>  06:09
<\b> 靠
<fivesheep> 扯啊
<\b> 数学工科哪都吃香
<fivesheep> 数学是任意转高端专业的
<cleamoon> 要是能得北美精算师认证就好了...
 * gebjgd 笑死
<cleamoon> fivesheep：那不最后还是要选别的...
<fivesheep> 华尔街那一大堆 都是数学专家
<\b> cleamoon: 面试题就是让你口算概率..
<cleamoon> 为华尔街工作的都是数学学家...
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 不是最后还是选别的.
<fivesheep> 而是他们都是二流, 不能有学术上的成就.. drop out
<fivesheep> 但他们的技能.. 在别的领域都很有用
<cleamoon> 一流数学家不挣钱的...
<fivesheep> 人家就没想过去赚钱
<fivesheep> 你不如问问那 terry tao 之类的人物
<fivesheep> 如果他改行去华尔街, 大把人会请他
<cleamoon> terry tao是谁？
<fivesheep> 那个 澳大利亚华人数学家
<cleamoon> ...没名呀...
<fivesheep> 菲尔兹奖的
<cleamoon> ...不知道呀...做出什么来了？
<fivesheep> ... wiki
<gebjgd> 以后绝对不能让我孩子在欧洲读高中。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: home school
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不。国内
<fivesheep> 国内教坏了
<cleamoon> 分析学是很不错啦，要是做拓扑的就2了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你我\b都是国内出来
<cleamoon> 欧洲高中确实很2
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 行不行看他自己。没本事就去当兵
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不养着
<cleamoon> 我们高二才学二次函数
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我觉得我的特长被抹杀了. 国内的教育中庸化...
<\b> gebjgd: 欧洲高中的文科很不错
<\b> gebjgd: 文化发源地
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 另外我不会忍心让自己的子女去背诵政治这种东西
<\b> cleamoon: ...高中学的那些数学凭空搭起来的。。重学吧
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我忍心
<\b> fivesheep: 学理科不用北政治...
<cleamoon> \b: 这我倒是知道...可是懒得自学了...
<\b> fivesheep: 背
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 理科还好
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我觉得. 小学去到初中阶段
<cleamoon> 国内学校也很参差不齐呀
<fivesheep> 这个国内教育算是黄金期
<fivesheep> 之后就不行了
<cleamoon> 很分什么学校的
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 说的整体的基础教育
<fivesheep> 欧美是太轻松
<\b> 只要不是太小的城市，都过的去的
<cleamoon> 我小学1-5年级就是年年都是小白鼠班，次次都是新教材，新考纲，新老师...
<cleamoon> 整体的基础教育也就算是扎实吧...
<cleamoon> 其实欧美也在于孩子到底想不想学
<cleamoon> 我身边就有用wiki学高数的
<fivesheep> 父母对孩子的压力小了点
<cleamoon> Yahoo's Jerry Yang quits the company he co-founded, walks away from Alibaba as well
<\b> 上床...
<ofan> \b: 上谁？
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<\b> 上 ofan
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-18
<ypsjd> 本机系统安装的是ubuntu 10.04 ，昨天用U盘体验了把edubuntu 11.10 今天一开机，edubuntu随机的那些软件都给我装上了
<tusooa> !ssh 可以了
<ofan> !ssh
<lubotu2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ofan> !wtf
<lubotu2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ofan> !ubuntu
<lubotu2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ofan> !mac
<lubotu2> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ofan> !!
<knownbad> !ofan
<ofan> !knownbad
<knownbad> !kick ofan
<knownbad> !ssh ofan@ofan.com
<lubotu2> knownbad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ofan> !kick em' all!
<knownbad> 这根本没用。
<ofan> !ban knownbad
<ofan> !bsd
<knownbad> !fist ofan
<ofan> bsd都不知道
<knownbad> !rmb
<knownbad> !prc
<knownbad> 完了这得抓去枪毙了。
<archl> ofan 犯人。
<archl> ofan 你买了什么平板？
<ofan> archl: acer a500
<archl> ofan 。。。 $200？
<ofan> yeah
<tusooa> ls
<archl> ofan 哦。性能跑Arch如何？
<ofan> archl: 没跑过
<archl> ofan 跑android 4？
<ofan> 3
<archl> ofan 装rockbox当音乐播放器用吧
<Guest99201> 大家早上好
<archl> 又是一个 Guest99201
<ofan1> archl: 蛋疼
<archl> ofan成了 ofan1了。。。
<archl> ofan 偏远地区卖ebay东西都便宜呢。
<ofan> archl: 你真闲
<archl> ofan对啊。
<archl> ofan我讨厌闲着
<ofan> phpmyadmin怎么这么垃圾
<ofan> nnd 设置密码后就登陆不了了
<Guest99201> 各位都放假了没？
<ofan> 没
<Guest99201> 火车票买没？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有一个外接摄像头，一个本本自带摄像头，CHEESE如何选择？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361061 机子是linux mint 自带摄像头插上以后接口可以检测出来，但是木有驱动，求一个通用驱动吧， 想自己编一个Qt,用来做视频采集，求指导！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luyuyux — 2012-01-18 8:35
<kingbo> 早
<archl> Guest99201: 没
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • zeitgeist可以删掉吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361062 似乎是日志有关的东西，但时不时的总会来个CPU占用100%甚至更高。风扇转的那个响啊。好歹K掉后就不怎么转了。 请牛人指点一下，这个东西能不能删除。 没有马上删的原因是我发现那个图标很像ubuntu的标志 统计信息: 发表于 由 myhyperion — 2012-01- …
<fzfh> 各位早啊
<cursorzz> pacman 4真是搞死人啊
<huntxu> siglevel已經自動是never了啊
<cursorzz> 刚升的级
<cursorzz> pacman的新配置文件还没覆盖。
<cursorzz> 我看看
<cursorzz> huntxu, 谢谢了。好久没动conf了
<gjp> 问一句？有人用过GNU/Hurd吗？
<nyfair> 据说gnu厨战斗力是东方厨的100倍
<LOL_> zhan: 刚看完狩魔手记,感觉心里有点空荡荡,
<LOL_> zhan: 烟雨江南的书总是给人一点落寞的感觉,
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<LOL_> zhan: 只能在只有自己的房间里才能看得下去烟大的书
<zhao> gparted必须要在图形界面下使用么 有没有可以在终端下用的版本？
<tomcheng76> zhao: liveCD or parted ??
<zhao> parted
<ofan> nyfair: 1万倍
<zhao> tomato, 找到了  parted可以
<zhao> tomato, g代表图形化界面  我居然忘了。。。。。
<ypsjd> 本机系统安装的是ubuntu 10.04 ，昨天用U盘体验了把edubuntu 11.10 今天一开机，edubuntu随机的那些软件都给我装上
<zhao> 10.04维护到2015年  11.10只维护到2013年。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你还在呢
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
 * roylez 想绞死 palomino|working 然后用马头铡剁成渣
<roylez> zhan: 鲇鱼你还不回家？
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 残暴
<ypsjd> 坐等12.04正式版
<ypsjd> 我没搞明白，我就用edubuntu11.10的livecd试用了下，怎么就将里面的软件和主题装到我的实体系统上了呢
<LOL_> zhan: 烟大的书结局总是带着点悲残,唯美,和落寞,给人的感觉怎么说呢,还真不知道如何去表达,狩魔手记感觉要远远差于尘缘,而尘缘又差于亵渎,有时都怀疑这是不是烟大的作品,风格跟以往的感觉不同,只有结尾才有点烟大昔日的作风,如果跟亵渎比的话,真的只能说狩魔手记是本烂书,就好像不死医神和星云的彼端的比较,虽然它们都是出自幽谷听泉人的手
<MeaCulpa_> 爽，FlameShower爽了一把
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 编译时遇到 error: The QtCore library >= 4.1.0 could not be fou http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361068 configure: check QtCore >= 4.1.0 checking for Qt4... no configure: error: The QtCore library >= 4.1.0 could not be found. 安装源码包编译时遇到的问题 是要升级什么东西? 求指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 dianzm1 — 2012-01-18 10:49
<LOL_> zhan: 提到网络小说就不得不提到飘渺之旅,诛仙,暗黑之路,亵渎还有我是大法师,虽然几乎没人看过我是大法师,但它真的开创了一个YY的先河,从来没有人这样YY过,看过这本书的人才发现,原来书还可以这样写,
<roylez> LOL_: 我看过
<roylez> LOL_: 诛仙是垃圾，其他都还成
<ofan> zhan: 鲇鱼？
<ofan> zhao? zhan?
<zhao> ofan, zhao  和zhan没关系
<ofan> 奥
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 在？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 开会中，在家
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 3小时后wiki就休息了
<MeaCulpa_> 网络小说... 我以后会开个厂把网络小说打印在厕所上
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: yeah美国越走越远
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 美国的A片都要通过北欧和法国来转手了
<MeaCulpa_> s/厕所/厕纸
<LOL_> zhan: 当然提到这里还有不得不提的禁书,比如炼狱天使,堕落之王,逍遥小散仙,骑士的血脉,朱颜血,冰峰魔恋,淫术炼金士,阿里不达年代记,睡着的武神,小芳芳童话集,,,,,,等等,前两部真的写的很好,他们已经从哲学的角度去思考问题了,而不是像后面的小说那样用下体去思考,炼狱天使和堕落之王写的真的很好,虽然炼狱天使太监了而堕落之王的结尾又太仓促,
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: https://github.com/pda/roflbalt
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: pda/roflbalt - GitHub
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub引导的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361072 ubuntu10.10,从wubi安装直接硬盘化,,ubuntu的盘为hd7(最后一个盘),用grub引导双系统成功. 然后在win7下再分出个盘,使ubuntu的盘变为hd8...hd7就是新分出的盘,为NTFS系统.. grub引导系统报错,filesystem error. grub应该引导成hd7盘了. grub.cfg修改的是grub启动引导菜单,但最初的 …
<nyfair> 诛仙在11区都能出同人音乐了，在天朝反而不受待见，真是奇怪
 * MeaCulpa_ 拉屎的时候眼压偏高，不待见厕所文学
<palomino|working> .............
<palomino|working> 用力过猛会爆眼球么
<MeaCulpa_> palomino|working: 不会，但可能把眼睛挤压出眼眶
<palomino|working> -o-
<palomino|working> 恐怖
<MeaCulpa_> 或者造成青光眼
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<huntxu> roylez: 現在入內存靠譜不？
<MeaCulpa_> 视网膜可能出血，脱落
<palomino|working> 靠谱阿 , huntxu
<palomino|working> 超便宜 , huntxu
<palomino|working> ..... , MeaCulpa
<LOL_> zhan: 当然虽然有人说亵渎,紫川,佣兵天下是网路三大神作,但我只认可亵渎,紫川看不下去,而佣兵天下看名字就不想看,后两本感觉还不如随欲飞凡那样有想像力,尽管随欲飞凡很YY,但我喜欢有天马行空般的YY,而不像战甲的百花图卷和梦入神叽的佛本是道那样已经让封神榜封锁住了想像,
<MeaCulpa_> 内存绝对越大越好
<huntxu> palomino|working: 本2G，再加2G還是再加4G = =
<MeaCulpa_> 内存绝对越大越好
<palomino|working> 建议4 , huntxu
<palomino|working> 反正才100多块 , huntxu
<palomino|working> 如果是ddr3的话。。。 , huntxu
<MeaCulpa_> 我还想加我那老DDR3的
<huntxu> palomino|working: 本的話需要型號一致麽？還是一樣頻率就ok？
<palomino|working> 频率一样就行吧...
<palomino|working> 型号一直当然更好
<huntxu> 新本哦，ddr3 1333
<palomino|working> 哦
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 加内存是善待硬盘
<palomino|working> 上
<huntxu> 好吧，上～
<MeaCulpa_> 硬盘不贵，但是一旦罢工...麻烦
<palomino|working> 我前几天买了2条
<palomino|working> 给imac插上了
<MeaCulpa_> 内存点亮即可
<nyfair> 内存不是白菜价咩
<nyfair> 我弄了16g，然后发现根本用不上，于是分了10g当虚拟硬盘
<zhao> 现在硬盘价格降回来没？
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 就是用来当硬盘用的
<nyfair> zhan: 我猜要今年年底
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: linux上有没有这种功能的软件
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: tmpfs
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 比如firefox的cache
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 比如编译的临时文件
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 哦，谢指教
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 都这么用的
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: /tmp目录直接用tmpfs么？
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: no
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: /tmp下面往往有些app会滥用
<palomino|working> /dev/shm
<palomino|working> 不就是虚拟盘
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 不过如果你内存够多，无所谓了
<archl> mea
<archl> MeaCulpa  内存只有 1GB 不够用啊！
<LOL_> zhan: 当然不得不提的还有跳舞的恶魔法则,辰东的神墓,血红的人徒,它使我想起了方想的卡徒,哈哈,唐家三少那个脑残的书可以直接无视,虽然我也闹残的在玩魔兽争霸时看过他的琴帝,但不得不说那时的我很快乐,那或许是我出生以来最快乐的两年时光,
<MeaCulpa_> archl: ...太少
<huntxu> palomino|working: MeaCulpa 2+4沒事吧
<MeaCulpa_> 我现在只有4G了...
<palomino|working> 一般没事儿 , huntxu
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 不知道，我个人觉的点亮即可
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 我用的深圳产的烂内存
<ofan> http://www.adityaravishankar.com/projects/games/command-and-conquer/
<^k^> ofan,啥网址y Command and Conquer - Tiberian Dawn - HTML5
<ofan> js & html5 重写红警
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: pointless
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 占用资源比原来的红警还大
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 打开网页比下载个红警还慢
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 我这还行
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: web app现在完全是妖道
<MeaCulpa_> 下个浏览器的功夫都能在steam下游戏了
<nyfair> damn
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: chrome有native client
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: :) 我是指对小白来说
<ofan> 还得学web
<nyfair> 玩游戏学什么web?
<MeaCulpa_> 我高中的时候玩红警，觉的比上网容易理解
<MeaCulpa_> :)
<LOL_> zhan: 差点忘了还有天下霸唱的鬼吹灯,它是我看过不多的非玄幻小说之一,还有平民百姓的剑之修真者,他们都很不错,虽然剑之修真者有点像太监而又不是太监,连我也无法判定它算不算太监,
<MeaCulpa_> 只不过现在大家都用浏览器而已
<MeaCulpa_> 真的从0开始教育，web app还是比桌面的难懂
<MeaCulpa_> 用户体验也要差很多
<ofan> 这学期得搞web
<nyfair> sas语法真恶心
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<nyfair> ofan: 大大，vpn有个问题我还是没弄明白
<ofan> nyfair: ？
<ibodi> 窗口滚动条（左右，上下）可以*不*自动隐藏不？
<LOL_> zhan: 06年-08年真的算网络小说的黄金时代,后面出的简直就是垃圾,说他们是垃圾都有点玷污了垃圾这个词,他们那些闹残的作者都应该集体跳海去,他们活着都浪费资源,
<ibodi> 是否这个是 unity 的问题呢？
<nyfair> ofan: 比如我有个游戏，需要把自己的ip和port告诉别人，然后让别人来连接。用了vpn之后告诉别人哪个？
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: sas?
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 建模？统计？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: both
<MeaCulpa_> 我以前觉的作统计的话，是不懂SQL的小白搞的
<MeaCulpa_> 至于建模，就不知道了
<MeaCulpa_> 这东西有啥高深的么，还是只是一些现成的shortcut集合？
<MeaCulpa_> 以前单位的两位分析员在那里搞，后来发觉他们的统计，我些几个sql即可
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 同意，那东西语法真丑陋
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 但应该比pl-sql好懂些...
<cfy> roylez: 主席还没走？
<cfy> 淡淡走啦
<cfy> adam8157_away: ...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 嗯嗯，但是写sas比写sql赚钱，所以商业环境需要忽悠
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: bingo
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 雇佣这类人的，都是有钱的主，哥们，看好你
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 你开个shell，上awk给他们算出来了，人家还觉的不靠谱，非得上SAS
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 是啊，所以还是SAS好，装逼利器
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/AutoWorld/6664390
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y ZZ 上海：1岁半幼儿被反锁车内 家长拒砸车窗延误救援
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ...
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 我听我一个同学，作警察的，说
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 砸窗貌似要砸角角上。否则砸不开。。
<LOL_> zhan: 好吧,我又书荒了,不知该干些啥,有些能力需要从小培养,而我却没有那么好的环境,所以到现在为止我依然是个废柴只能沉浸在虚幻的世界里不能自拔,那是对现实生活的逃避,但逃避又何尝不是一种解决问题的方法呢,起码它提供了时间,我也曾有过许多不切实际的幻想,但幻想终究只能是幻想,
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 又一次一个劫匪拦截了一个大奔里一对母子，被警察围住，领导下令强攻，结果锤子砸窗子没砸开，人质挂了
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 额，质量太好了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<binker> 那哪里能强攻
<caasi> 驱动可以了
<cfy> binker: 那怎么办。
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 操
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: POLO阿
<binker> 砸是来不及的
<binker> 情形不同
<binker> 劫匪没给你时间
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 如果是我，我能把POLO抬起来
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 以我当年的力量绝对可以
<happyaron> 好汉不提当年勇
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 要是我娃娃在里面，我非把车子捣鼓翻了不可
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 然后呢？
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 抬起来呢？
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 倒过来
<caasi> roylez: 驱动可以了，不过不知道是不是支持ap
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 。
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 不砸车子，娃娃挂了算自己的，砸了，娃娃被砸死算车险的
<caasi> roylez: iw list只显示原来的网卡
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 如此简单的道理...
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 哦。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 单车事故嘛
<binker> 这次要是不能及时开出车门
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 原来如此。。。先砸。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 再加玻璃险意外险
<binker> 孩子挂了，就悲剧了
<MeaCulpa_> 既能救出娃娃，又能捞一票
 * CyrusYzGTt o(∩∩)o...哈哈从昨天开始 google的页面是 孙悟空，。
<MeaCulpa_> 后挡风嫩
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 还会动的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ enen
<MeaCulpa_> 话说POLO密封有那么好么
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 点东西，还有歌放。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 知道了，， 你罗嗦
<LOL_> zhan: 好吧,谢谢你的聆听,让我有个倾诉的对象,虽然最初的目标并不是你,哈哈,Bye
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 是POLO发动机停机以后的废气让娃娃难受的
<ofan> http://programming-motherfucker.com/become.html
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Become a Programmer, Motherfucker
<binker> en
<binker> 是车主人舍不得砸
<binker> 要是救不出，只能怪罪自己
 * LOL_ orz CyrusYzGTt.....
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf1§ 冒牌小叶子
 * LOL_ is gone...
<oneIeaf1> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，吃够了没？
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf1§ ,, 小叶子，，给我 免费的ssh用 24小时。。
<happyaron> roylez: 假冒一夜的，你还不踢掉？
<oneIeaf1> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么可能
<oneIeaf1> roylez: 他们都认识我的。
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf1§ .. 你不给，你就是假冒的小叶子
<happyaron> 那我踢你，lol
<happyaron> ...
<oneIeaf1> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> 3
<happyaron> 2
<oneIeaf1> ...
<oneIeaf1> ....
<huntxu> ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 神来
<happyaron> lol
<oneIeaf1> happyaron: 你的帽子加得好快
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<huntxu> roylez: 你舍得出来了
<happyaron> oneIeaf1: 额
<oneIeaf1> huntxu: 救
<jyfl987> 哪个对分词有研究的
<oneIeaf1> 我
<oneIeaf1> 有人T我
<huntxu> jyfl987: 中文分词？
<oneIeaf1> happyaron:  #ubuntu-cn 一秒钟之内被你hold住了
<happyaron> 额
 * nyfair 对英文分词颇有研究，有空格大法
<huntxu> roylez: 昨晚即時出手了，幾百塊錢收著過年 = =
<ofan> jyfl987: 搞个字典自动分
<jyfl987> huntxu: 恩 难道英文还需要分？
<huntxu> roylez: 于是買了條內存，lol
<huntxu> jyfl987: 額，可以是日文神馬的。。。
<jyfl987> huntxu: 这个可以有 道理都一样
<jyfl987> 我想研究下句式
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf1§ .. 你不给，你就是假冒的小叶子
<jyfl987> 从别人的小说里找出他的常用句式 比如古龙就是有常用句式的
<jyfl987> 我也想找出我的 这样以后犯罪的时候就可以不用此类句式了
<roylez> huntxu: ???
<nyfair> 求大大开发阿拉伯文分词
<huntxu> iGoogle: 小依，你又來啦
<roylez> huntxu: .
<roylez> cfy: .
<iGoogle> lol
<jyfl987> 这里就没一个真正搞技术的 诶
<roylez> jyfl987: ..
<roylez> iGoogle: 神踢下 jyf
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你去#ubuntu房间吧。
<huntxu> 提前打好/join無壓力～
<iGoogle> 别浪费你到青春
<iGoogle> huntxu: 难道要ban你？
<huntxu> = =
 * roylez 坚决支持神
<huntxu> 投訴到freenode去 = =
<iGoogle> 下次我开bot来。看你舒服不。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 把假一夜踢了
 * nyfair 本来就不是学编程的，也不是干it的
<iGoogle> 别人不认识你嘛。
<ofan> jyfl987: 我是搞技术的
<iGoogle> 哪里有？
<jyfl987> roylez: fuck
<iGoogle> oneIeaf1:
<huntxu> 打招呼被ban，太妨害言論自由
<ofan> jyfl987: 他们都是扯淡的
<jyfl987> ofan: 要不开个技术狂专区？
<roylez> jyfl987: ???
<ofan> jyfl987: 随意
<iGoogle> huntxu: 这是中国。
<huntxu> 去，服務器不在
<caasi> roylez: 昨天那个网卡驱动起来了，可是咋知道它是否支持ap啊
<iGoogle> 要讲礼貌。
<jyfl987> ofan: 但没几个人阿 你要能找到10个常驻irc 用中文的技术狂 我们就开分区
<huntxu> caasi: 支持
<caasi> iGoogle: 神你知道吗？
<roylez> caasi: iw list
<huntxu> caasi: 直接設成master
<huntxu> 靠，那網卡跟我那塊就一樣的
<huntxu> 你也是中了樂樂的計買了那網卡 = =
<ofan> jyfl987: 不好找
<iGoogle> ap热点？ 这个 roylez 熟悉。他老偷网。 caasi
<caasi> huntxu: install hostapd之后那个hostapd.conf是不是自己touch出来的？
 * huntxu 懷疑樂樂拿了tplink提成。。。
<huntxu> TAT
<lerosua> 怎么踢人了
<ofan> jyfl987: 有点技术的就装逼，不爱跟人交流
<iGoogle> . 这下 huntxu 惨了。
<huntxu> lerosua: 兩連了。
<caasi> = =
<iGoogle> 斗篷
<lerosua> huntxu:  为啥踢你啊
<roylez> lerosua: 羽绒服
<zhan> 哦哈哈
<huntxu> lerosua: 因為你沒送我ios
<lerosua> iGoogle:  ee好
<jyfl987> ofan: 不见的 像你这样就行了 技术都可以学 兴趣是没办法
<caasi> huntxu: 你的可以吗？
<lei> 我想为常用程序设置启动快捷键,没有启动程序时按下启动程序.以启动则激活程序以及程序所在桌面,而不是再打开新程序窗口.如何能实现.
<zhan> iG
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨
<iGoogle> lerosua: 我看到你在论坛很郁闷。
<root____1> ^_^
<Kandu> cfy: .·.·
<huntxu> caasi: 不可以，別折騰了
<iGoogle> 鲇鱼
<lerosua> iGoogle:  哪看出来的
<root____1> 都在干什么呢
<caasi> huntxu: ...
<lerosua> iGoogle:  我已经尽力回答我能回答的问题了
<caasi> huntxu: 早说啊。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 我这样的就更不好找了。。。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 别人都熟悉好多种语言了。你都回答，很无奈都语气。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ship only DRI2 3D drivers in F17.
<iGoogle> 的
<happyaron> 额 lerosua 现在确实应该叫羽绒服了
<iGoogle> 你会几种。赶紧说。 lerosua
<jyfl987> ofan: 也有几个
<lerosua> iGoogle:   这个是很无奈，至今只会c,c++,objective-c , 全带C
<lerosua> happyaron:  不是还有斗篷嘛
<iGoogle> happyaron: 现在冷天嘛
<jyfl987> ofan: 像 lerosua 现在对技术就没什么爱好了
<WiiW> 我的screen是 16色的，咋办？
<root____1> C语言到底买谁的书
<lerosua> jyfl987:  嗯，我对妹子有爱好
<ofan> jyfl987: 老了啊 将来我也会的
<iGoogle> lerosua: 那你可怜了。只能算一种。 hehe
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我终于有办法在灌水上超过你了
<caasi> huntxu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=338643
<jyfl987> ofan: 说不好
<^k^> caasi ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 腾达w311M无线网卡Linux下安装驱动及设置soft AP的方法tenda USB (RT5370)
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 傻了才灌水
<WiiW>  我的screen是 16色的，咋办？ 如何显示当前终端的颜色数？
<root____1> - -
<caasi> 貌似就是这个rt5370
<iGoogle> 论坛有专业灌水都啊
<CyrusYzGTt> % 	DRI2 Drivers Only 	Ship only DRI2 3D drivers in F17.  fedora 17的新特性之一
<caasi> 很高深的样子
<jyfl987> ofan: 前几天还有个 程序员读过他的40岁生日 然后出来写了个文章痛批程序员界的年龄歧视
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 有语义分析的
<iGoogle> 能智能答题？
<ofan> jyfl987: 看了，那还是个老外
<iGoogle> 你人工智能啊。不会吧。
<jyfl987> 不会 我不懂那个
<ofan> jyfl987: 可以搞一个Special Interest Group
<jyfl987> 我有个同事专门研究这些 是我们招来做推荐算法的
<jyfl987> ofan: 恩 sig?
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你在啥企业？
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩呢
<happyaron> jyfl987: 去amazon偷算法啊
<jyfl987> happyaron: guokr.com
<jyfl987> happyaron: 怎么偷？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 这就看你本事了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我说了 没有常驻10个人是不行的
<ofan> jyfl987: 关键在质量 人数不重要
<roylez> jyfl987: 推荐算法我都会
<ofan> jyfl987: 采用引荐制，由内部会员引荐新会员
<jyfl987> ofan: 瞎说 只有三个人是不行的
<root____1> 哎
<cfy> 混乱。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 我也会 只是不那么精确
<ofan> jyfl987: 招10个人还不容易么
<jyfl987> ofan: 要保证质量
<cfy> lerosua: 头像换来换去还是斗篷啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 而且要低调
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜见ee
<lerosua> cfy:  就是为了适应你们叫斗篷啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 比以前都头像，更郁闷。说吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ gmlive的监护人，，
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以要在irc里 irc里随便开个频道 让人找不着
<WiiW> 搞定： .screenrc
<WiiW> http://frexx.de/xterm-256-notes/
<^k^> WiiW,啥网址y The 256 color mode of xterm
<iGoogle> lerosua: 自适应？
<ofan> jyfl987: 原来的TL挺好，但是后来谁都能入，就很扯淡了
<lerosua> iGoogle:  我的胡子有型不
<cfy> iGoogle: 没事
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 要不，我给你找一个头像。
<jyfl987> ofan: 这跟管事的有关系 都是大佬了 想搞点业界影响力
<cfy> roylez: 拜见主席
<lerosua> iGoogle:  原来的头像是抄别人的，我现在这个是自己的，有自己版权的
<iGoogle> 啥版权哦。你又不会画。
<iGoogle> 多半说改别人都
<lerosua> iGoogle:  自己照的不就有了。何必要画
<iGoogle> 额，这是照片？
<iGoogle> 没看出
<lerosua> iGoogle:  晕，搞半天，还以为是画出来的 ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 没意思啊
<zhan> 。。。
<cfy> lerosua: 你拍的？
<lerosua> iGoogle:  好吧，我去论坛发大图
<iGoogle> 我去数下胡子去。
<iGoogle> 发吧
<zhan> 阿姨不懂肖像权
<cfy> zhan: fish好
<iGoogle> zhan: 你能看出这是真人？
<cfy> iGoogle: 显然是真人啊。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 原来你发到论坛了 你那胡子跟我的不能比 不过我最近 踢了
 * zhan 没看见
<cfy> 只不过不知道是谁。。。
<cfy> zhan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=228318
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - GMLive 0.22.2版本释出
<lerosua> jyfl987:  我也剃了。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 额 因为过年么
 * zhan 这个，明显不是画的啊
<zhan> bs 阿姨
<lerosua> jyfl987:   有点吧，回去要被老妈说的
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你这么大的人了 自己还没点主见
<cfy> ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 拜见有主见的。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 新年到了。。 能不能优化下 gmlive,, 播放 h264格式的 声音比图像慢十分钟。。
<lerosua> jyfl987:  这都能扯到主见去  ...
<jyfl987> lerosua: 难道不是
<jyfl987> lerosua: 难道是你突然讨厌胡子了
<ofan> jyfl987: 搞不搞啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 先弄几个人 降低要求 5个以上
<ofan> ..
<roylez> zhan: http://i.imgur.com/R1dKk.jpg
<lerosua> jyfl987:  胡子长了不好打理的。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/F6SX8.jpg
<jyfl987> lerosua: 好
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.ibeini.com/archives/559.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Reaver的软件包已经提交给Tiny Core Linux小组（修1） | iBeini
<iGoogle> 为什么1204那么流畅，换了我的home，就显得不流畅了呢。
<lerosua> jyfl987:  何况家人肯定要说的，坚持主见不是不好，这点小事上，何必跟家人闹呢。
<iGoogle> 不流畅 不流畅
<zhan> 胡子长了睡觉不知道放被子里面还是外面，哈哈
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 这是你的网站？
<lerosua> iGoogle:   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361075
<^k^> lerosua ⇪ ti: 水区水贴?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不是
<jyfl987> lerosua: 家里人又不是一定要说的 我爸爸前几年还说我 今年他来 已经不说我了
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你这种小事 认为正确的都不能坚持 何况是大事
<lerosua> jyfl987:  因为他已经死心了
<jyfl987> lerosua: 这样说也可以
<roylez> iGoogle: http://imgur.com/fI2gl
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y This is my favorite leaf! - Imgur
<lerosua> jyfl987:  你这种认识论的错误，以一屋不扫，何以扫天下的逻辑一样，根本没有对应关系。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你出名了。这下。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 踩到你尾巴了
<jyfl987> 吃饭去u
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/fxvrU.jpg
<lerosua> jyfl987:  我只是纠正下你逻辑，不要老学中国逻辑
<iGoogle> roylez: 丑了点。
<lerosua> iGoogle:  我咋出名了？
<iGoogle> 你看回帖。会出名都
<iGoogle> 的
<lerosua> 这么快有回帖了？
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..gmlive的父神。。
<zhan> lerosua: 阿姨把你的照片打印出来满大街的贴了
<cfy> lerosua: 擦，2楼，三楼，动作太快了吧。。。。
<lerosua> F5出新一下
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ..呜呜。。。
<namoamitabuddha> F5...
<cfy> f5没效果啊。。。。
<lerosua> iGoogle:  嗯，我想出名，以后多贴照片才行。不过我不是mm啊，哎。
<iGoogle> 2楼要你都裸照
<iGoogle> 的？
<zhan> 话说，2楼在这么？
<iGoogle> 每次都是都。。。nnnnnd
<archl> lerosua: 你也要出名？
<archl> lerosua: 握手
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 什么是父神
<zhan> 袋鼠也要出名？ archl
<roylez> lerosua: http://i.imgur.com/iKSBG.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 你可以出名的，，， 去优化 gmlive吧
<iGoogle> WiiW: 就是米的妈妈是谁。
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ gmlive.. 你跟 gmlive的父神nick好像
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: o
<iGoogle> 脑筋急转弯
<zhan> 米的妈妈是阿姨
<ypsjd> ?
<WiiW> 妈妈咪呀
<iGoogle> 鱼卵的妈妈是谁。
<iGoogle> 黏在一起都鱼卵。
<zhan> 我猜阿姨想说花生米
<roylez> zhan: http://imgur.com/IvHQJ
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Using Keyboard - Imgur
<WiiW> 花生米
<iGoogle> 好吧。都可以
<iGoogle> 其实，本地只会说人生米。
<zhan> 还有蝶恋花呢
<ofan> 智障大师 的专栏
<lerosua> 吃饭去。饿啊
<zhan> 庄周化蝶，所以米的爹是庄子， iGoogle
<iGoogle> zhan: 最近研究这些语文了？
<zhan> iGoogle: 这是小学水平啊
<iGoogle> 你读书读回去了嘛
<snugglecat> 我要放弃 arch 了
<cfy> 3:42:54的 指环王2双塔奇谋。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 来 precise snugglecat
<snugglecat> precise 是啥
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iGoogle> Ubuntu precise
<zhan> 这什么妖怪？
<snugglecat> 一个发行版么
<snugglecat> iGoogle: http://www.precise.com/ zhegeme
<^k^> snugglecat,啥网址y Application Performance Management - Precise Software
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdtw1dp36vsvrfcj.jpg
<snugglecat> iGoogle: 欺负我不知道 ubuntu 版本名字么
<iGoogle> 给你全称了啊。你都不会搜索。。
<snugglecat> 我还以为是啥新发行版
<iGoogle> 就是新版本。
<zhan> 哦。到 p 了啊
<iGoogle> 机制变了，加载软件非常流畅。
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我以为是新的 linux 发行版，非 ubuntu的
<oneIeaf1> iGoogle:
<oneIeaf1> iGoogle: 中午吃了吗？
<oneIeaf> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ .. 我的 ssh代理呢？？
<oneIeaf> CyrusYzGTt: 没有，我不是一叶
 * CyrusYzGTt 打到冒牌一叶 oneIeaf .. 踢走 oneIeaf 
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 你好丢人，叶子都不认识
<oneIeaf> CyrusYzGTt: 你好像头一天知道一样。。。。
<iGoogle> 这也是斗篷?
<oneIeaf> zhan:  说得好
<oneIeaf> 以前我们大家都在玩山寨游戏的时候，注册的
<oneIeaf> 哎。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ..小鱼儿，，我记忆不好，，只有这样
<oneIeaf> EE也玩过。。
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，是你的眼神不好
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ ..早就知道，，当时 09年看过你冒牌一叶
<oneIeaf> CyrusYzGTt: 是的。。
<oneIeaf> 都好几年了
<oneIeaf> ^k^: hi bot
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ 那就 奖励我 ssh代理，，
<oneIeaf> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有ssh代理
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ vpn..呢？？
<oneIeaf> 。。。
<zhan> oneIeaf: 他缠上你了
<oneIeaf> zhan: 火速改名。。。
<OutMan> 安静了
<CyrusYzGTt> OutMan§ .. 看到了。。
<OutMan> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iSanzai§  少于300人，，我这里设置显示详细记录
<iSanzai> :(
<CyrusYzGTt> iSanzai§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9535c634gw1dp54saapywj.jpg
<roylez> zhan: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b11dd0cgw1dp4unbvkajj.jpg
<iSanzai> 这个是么子意思？
<iSanzai> 没有看懂
<MaskRay> zhan: 你原来用啥nick？
<zhan> MaskRay: 就是这个
<MaskRay> zhan: 以前没看到过你
<zhan> MaskRay: 你的以前不够前。。。
<MaskRay> roylez: 他以前也尝过？否则则么知道。。
<WiiW>   while(argc>=0)   cout << argv[argc--] << "\n" ;
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-30012 .. 好吧，看过的，，不过怎么还是显示在我的订阅中
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 30012:Google Chrome HTTPS地址栏欺骗漏洞 - Sebug
<zhan> MaskRay: 我很长一段时间没在这里混了。。
<WiiW> 这代码你们能输出吗？
<WiiW>   while(argc>=0)   cout << argv[argc--] << "\n" ;
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 帮妈妈大扫除
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么天天大扫除
<MaskRay> google.com.hk 好有趣
<WiiW> 我这里竟然没输出，也不报错
<MaskRay> WiiW: --argc
<MaskRay> 今天看wiki还得禁用js...
<WiiW> MaskRay: 哦，果然，多谢
<WiiW>   while(argc>0)   cout << argv[--argc] << "\n" ;
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:24:45)
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 一点一点的扫除。。反正，，妈妈要我帮忙就帮
<CyrusYzGTt> http://legal.scol.com.cn/2012/01/17/201201172307373909135.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y “纸厂”藏5吨烫金纸 够印10亿元假币 -四川在线-四川法制报
<roylez> MaskRay: 应该喝过他自己的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.gdwst.gov.cn/a/ggsp/201201109507.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 关于撤销广东民安医院医疗广告审查证明的通告-广东省卫生厅
<jyfl987> 不错阿 可以印这么多人民币
<jyfl987> 不知道10e是拿100快来算 还是拿1快来算
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.pcauto.com.cn/video-18903.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y [视频]侠盗飞车迷 广东最牛违章车 -太平洋汽车网
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那人的下家莫非是你
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不是，如果是我，马上印出来 买 最贵电脑
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: old
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.163.com/12/0117/22/7O0MHIIV00014AEE.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 广州推春运便民服务:39个重点交通站场提供免费WiFi上网(组图)_网易新闻中心
<CyrusYzGTt> http://xieyifeng2010.blog.hexun.com/72284634_d.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["403 => Net::HTTPForbidden . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ yes..不旧，，也不会拿出来
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ ..你怎么显示 403..
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. ee,,你也 当官迷了？？
 * CyrusYzGTt 话说，昨天和前天上不了irc,无聊就玩了 两天的 freenet
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 邮件客户端evolution和thunderbird是不是冲突啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361083 原来没有thunderbird，一直用evolution。后来ubuntu和firefox升级，自动装了thunderbird。我想试一下thunderbird，把邮箱都加进去了。 结果thunderbird正常，evolution的”新建邮件“（写邮件）失效了，弹不出窗口。 两者貌似有点冲 …
<CyrusYzGTt> https://www.google.com/landing/takeaction/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: End Piracy, Not Liberty – Google
<roylez> zhan: 黑了 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<nyfair> 中文wiki没黑？
<L-----D> 只有en的黑了吧
<nyfair> google的页面呢？
<jyfl987> wiki黑到了？
<CyrusYzGTt> https://www.google.com/landing/takeaction/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: End Piracy, Not Liberty – Google
<jyfl987> 终于黑了
<liuzj> 请问谁有RHEV-M的软件包？？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.10桌面进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361084 昨天晚上扩展了一下/home分区，但是今天启动系统时提示硬盘的/home分区出现问题，我直接跳过之后出现 Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority 错误，点关闭后再出现配置服务器有错。(/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2的退出状态为256)  …
<zhan> roylez: sopa 那个
<zhan> roylez: github 被墙了？
<cloudsben> roylez: 没阿
<cloudsben> ro
<cloudsben> roylez: 我现在还在上呢
<huntxu> 啊哈，黑了～
<zhan> cloudsben: 刷一下？
<cloudsben> zhan: 一直就可以上啊,要不项目那么多都在上面,不疯掉了
<Lifehack0r> 铁道部的网页http://www.12306.cn/mormhweb/kyfw/用chrome打不开的？
<^k^> Lifehack0r,啥网址y 铁路客户服务中心--客运服务
<Lifehack0r> http://www.12306.cn/mormhweb/kyfw/
<cloudsben> zhan: 年后还是买个VPN吧,或者买个国外VPS,架个VPN吧
<Lifehack0r> 证书问题怎么解决？
<lainme> Lifehack0r: 用IE8或以下吧……
<zhan> cloudsben: 刚想起 12306 刷票脚本了，去看，发现上不去
<Lifehack0r> lainme: ubuntu啊
<cloudsben> zhan: 我看看上去了不
<zhan> Lifehack0r: 你自己的问题啊。。。
<cloudsben> zhan: 我可以上去
<lainme> Lifehack0r: http://www.9008.org/11218.html
<^k^> lainme,啥网址y 在12306买火车票的小技巧 | 九八博客
<Lifehack0r> zhan:你上得去？chrome？
<cloudsben> github不可能让一个项目被墙阿
<lainme> Lifehack0r: https://dynamic.12306.cn/otsweb/ chrome用这个网址
<^k^> lainme,啥网址y ["footer is not found . IN gettitle"]
<zhan> cloudsben: 我开个 goagent 的代理，就上去了
<cloudsben> 何况小道消息,我们公司于github合作还在探讨中
<L-----D> cloudsben, 你们公司？
<cloudsben> 嗯
<L-----D> 是什么公司？
<cloudsben> csdn
<L-----D> 我用GoAgent上不了google code
<L-----D> zhan, 你能上么
<zhan> 我试试
<L-----D> cloudsben, 做一个本地服务器镜像吧 访问速度能快点
<zhan> L-----D: 额，我估计是 ipv6 直接上的
<Lifehack0r> zhan：我显示服务器证书无效～真崩溃
<cloudsben> L
<cloudsben> L-----D: 本地服务器镜像做什么
<zhan> Lifehack0r: 证书啊。。。 你之前没上过 12306 啊
<L-----D> cloudsben, 把github的git server放到国内来速度就快了
<L-----D> 不过我最近准备换去bitbucket
<cloudsben> L-----D: 这个如果合作谈下来应该肯定的吧
<Lifehack0r> zhan：一直上不去～怎么chrome没提示忽略的？win下的chrome是有的
<L-----D> 我实在受不了windows git的配置
<cloudsben> 我只是那天要去看电影,将涛和我们头探讨来的
<archl> 有人做 github中国镜像？
<archl> roylez:  $5买了 1.1KG loli
<roylez> archl: ?
<cloudsben> 我只是听我们头说要于github合作
<archl> roylez:  糖果
<iGoogle> swap-mouse
<archl> roylez: 显示器到手，但是没有线可以连。。。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 还记得上次说的字体渲染的问题么？
<roylez> archl: 20买根线
<archl> roy
<archl> roylez: 不错。。。
<archl> roylez: 发现线比显示器贵。。
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: EE
<L-----D> cloudsben, 我建议你们最好加上 mercurial的支持
<cloudsben> L-----D: 这个得我们头来做决定
<cloudsben> L-----D: 这个我决定不了
<L-----D> 向上反映呗
<fzfh> L-----D: 更新下goagent的版本咯，faq上面不是说遇到证书错误的就去更新版本。
<L-----D> fzfh, 我用的最新的 我没提示证书错误 就是google code会被墙
<L-----D> fzfh, 你的访问google code么
<fzfh> L-----D: 访问过，不过用的是hk的ssh proxy
<LOL_> iGoogle: 神,你咋戴帽子了,你不是最讨厌官僚主义的吗? lol
<fzfh> L-----D: 我试试goagent，看看ok不
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • FlightGear启动错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361085 安装的是源里的，lubuntu11.04。以下是提示，求个解决方案。 i@i-MS-7258:~$ fgfs FGMultiplayMgr - No receiver port, Multiplayermode disabled Nasal runtime error: bad/missing argument to subvec() at /usr/share/games/FlightGear/Nasal/string.nas, line 225 called from: /usr/share/games/FlightGear/Nasal/stri …
<CyrusYzGTt> ..现在才发现。 QQ原来有ipv6地址的。。
<nyfair> 话说github sourceforge googlecode bitbucket gitrious repo.co launchpad这类网站哪个速度快点
<L-----D> nyfair, 我上海电信 觉得 launchpad 最慢
<L-----D> googlecode被墙的太厉害 也慢
<fzfh> L-----D: goagent，连接被重置，被墙了
<nyfair> L-----D: +1,现在好一些，以前bzr基本下不了东西
<nyfair> googlecode和sourceforge也不行
<L-----D> 其实微软的那个 codeplex 最快
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 看你代码登陆renren好像是明文的？
<L-----D> 不过那里基本都是.net的项目
<fzfh> 很不理解共党一直墙技术类网站有什么好处
<L-----D> 我觉得像facebook youtube被墙 明显是内地企业塞钱了
<metbsd> 你是内部人员吧
<nyfair> 那nico呢？
<iss> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 愚民黔首 呗
<nyfair> 我现在准备把python2清了，不知道用git项目扔哪里好
<fzfh> youtube用goagent还是很快的。另，如果是业内塞钱的话，freebsd之类的org网站也被干掉就更奇怪了，毕竟麒麟是基于freebsd的
<L-----D> fzfh, 有很多是误伤 因为带了free等字做域名
<L-----D> 类似的还有freenas freeXXX
<fzfh> 嘿嘿，曾有一段时间，胡萝卜都无法搜索，搜索就重置
<nyfair> 那python.org呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> In order to prevent Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) attacks from being perpetrated by web pages and extensions that run within Chrome, the HTTP throttling mechanism keeps track of errors requesting a given URL (minus the query parameters), and after a few 5xx errors in a row, starts exponentially increasing an interval during which requests to the given URL are disallowed. ...原来 chrome有防止 DDoS的功能。。
<nyfair> fzfh: 报告，胡萝卜现在还重置
<iss> 最近google搜索老是被重置，我靠的
<huntxu> fzfh: 胡蘿蔔，溫度計，吳下阿蒙。。。
<huntxu> 小學生表示壓力很大。。。
<L-----D> 换届了估计就好了
<L-----D> 带习得要重置了
<fzfh> 一丘之貉，还能好到哪里去
<L-----D> 我是说你上面那几个要好了；D
<nyfair> fzfh: 以后不能说复习、实习了？
<tomato> 怎么样测cpu的速度
<huntxu> tomato: 目測
<tomato> huntxu: 高手！
<tomato> huntxu: 佩服！
<iss> 有软件测啊
<L-----D> tomato, 用舌头舔
<L-----D> tomato, 要用力的舔才精确
<namoamitabuddha> lscpu
<namoamitabuddha> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nyfair> tomato: 最通俗易懂的方案，用zip压缩你的/home
<tomato> iss: 有个著名的软件ubench。。结果不能理解
<iss> namoamitabuddha 这个只能看cpu信息吧
<tomato> huntxu: 有没有什么标准的程序？
<tomato> /proc/cpuinfo???
<namoamitabuddha> 不看cpu看啥
<tomato> 我想要通过程序得到精确结果..
<fzfh> tomato: superpi之类的，纯粹烧烤cpu
<nyfair> 打个800电话问
<tomato> nyfair: 高手！
<tomato> 膜拜
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求救！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361087 我的本本很无语，联想的ThinkPad 拿来时以后一个硬盘分区，请问我想装ubuntu，怎么办？？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mrwybyahoo — 2012-01-18 14:39
<tomato> 可有这种一直做运算的。。
<nyfair> x264压蓝光，用扭曲点的高压参数，让它跑3天
<tomato> shit
<tomato> nyfair: 我是ARM
<tomato> 板子扛不住阿
<namoamitabuddha> 自己写代码测试吧
<nyfair> 话说这种事情能不能搞个分布式x264云啊
<palomino|working> 有分布式压片的呀
<nyfair> palomino|working: 大大求详细
<palomino|working> virtualdub当初不就支持么
<palomino|working> virtualdubmod
<palomino|working> 说错
<palomino|working> 它就是把源视频切成多段，几个机子一起分头压
 * L-----D 爱抚 palomino|working 
<tomato> namoamitabuddha: 如何操作。。求指教
 * palomino|working 把LD切成多段
<nyfair> palomino|working: 那个只能用支持vfw的codec啊，限制太多
<namoamitabuddha> tomato: 例如计算 1 + 1 做 10^8 次，然后计算时间
<tomato> namoamitabuddha: 这个不准确把。。
<tomato> 1+1要执行好多条指令的
<namoamitabuddha> tomato: -O0
<tomato> 具体几条也不知道
<namoamitabuddha> tomato: 你可以看汇编代码
<tomato> namoamitabuddha: 。。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> tomato: 每条指令的周期数不同的
<tomato> 哥。。。淫才
<palomino|working> 要不你试试这个 http://www.funknmary.de/bergdichter/projekte/index.php?page=ELDER , nyfair
<^k^> palomino|working,啥网址y TobiWiki - ELDER
<nyfair> vaapi decoder - distribute decoded stream to each node - x264 encode - merge all h264 stream in a mkv container
<nyfair> 这个需求不复杂
<nyfair> palomino|working: 这个不行啊 zones don't work and are hard to do since it interferes with the trim command
<palomino|working> ?_? , nyfair
<nyfair> palomino|working: 这需求用人工管控很容易，但要自动分发，感觉要考虑的问题太多
<palomino|working> 不用zones功能不就完了
<palomino|working> zones Default: Not Set
<palomino|working> 默认也没用呀
<nyfair> palomino|working: 不用zones那还能叫分布式同步压片么？
<palomino|working> 它自己给你切阿
<palomino|working> 何必你定义zones
<nyfair> palomino|working: 明白了，似乎可行
<palomino|working> 试试呗
 * L-----D 分布式切割 palomino|working 
<palomino|working> 莫非你机子很多。。。
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 你中间已经是一段一段的了 , L-----D
<nyfair> palomino|working: 字幕组总是有很多喜欢听感谢大大发片的小白的
<L-----D> palomino|working, 这叫骨肉相连
<palomino|working> :o , nyfair
<palomino|working> 都断了，已经没用了 , L-----D
<L-----D> palomino|working, ...
<WiiW> rm -f a a.o
<WiiW> kk@ub3:~$ make
<WiiW> g++ -c a.cpp
<WiiW> mg++ a.o -o a
<WiiW> kk@ub3:~$ make
<WiiW> make: “a”是最新的。
<happyaron> 这张很欢乐 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/5656495bjw1dp6fehbwtxj.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> .. net split；了
<WiiW> libboost-all-dev  libboost-dev
<WiiW> 装哪个？
<nyfair> 话说,github能像mercurial一样不用ssh用https提交么？
<zhan> WiiW: all
<WiiW> zhan: ok
<jyfl987> nyfair: google的git都走https提交
<nyfair> jyfl987: googlecode墙的厉害啊，github不行？
<jyfl987> nyfair: 我这无压力
<jyfl987> 装了个 miredo 加 ipv6 hosts 就ok了
<L-----D> jyfl987, win下能用么
<WiiW> boost好大啊
<a18ccms> WiiW 如何用IRC
<WiiW> s irc | a18ccm
<^k^> a18ccms: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<a18ccms> 3Q
<WiiW> thread , socket , sqlite3
<MeaCulpa> 大部分git hoster都用ssh...尽管git支持那么多方式
<zhan> MeaCulpa: 咦，没有尾巴了
<MeaCulpa> zhan: 这是我另一个Avatar
<MeaCulpa> 尾巴那个Avatar在玩ET呢
<flh> 过年好
<flh> 有没有大师解决了无线网卡远程-内网----开机？
<flh> 有没有大师解决了无线网卡内网----开机？
<cloudsben> flh: 这个应该花生壳可以搞定吧
<flh> cloudsben: 谢谢，其实我只是内网。笔记本丢在一边，想用就内网开一下。
<nyfair> 好吧，ssh也不是问题，但谁能告诉我hg怎么转换成git
<nyfair> 我看了这篇文章http://arr.gr/blog/2011/10/bitbucket-converting-hg-repositories-to-git/，但是装了mercurial-git之后告诉我找不到hggit插件
<^k^> nyfair,啥网址y Bitbucket: Converting Hg repositories to Git | Pseudo Random Bytes
<flh> cloudsben: 花了些时间，无线总算稳定不掉线了。
<cloudsben> flh: 为什么会掉线?
<cloudsben> 是路由器不好用?
<flh> cloudsben: 不清楚。我用一个开机就ping网关。启动到后台就算了
<flh> cloudsben: 无线内网，传送文件的速度跟有线一样大11.2M/s
<flh> cloudsben: 这实在意想之外。
<WiiW> a/b/g/n
<cloudsben> flh: 嗯,我是写程序的,一般路由器之类的我不是很懂
<cloudsben> flh: 这个不应该意外,现在都能达到这个速度,我在家下载还每秒8M的速度
<WiiW> 路由器简单，读一本20页的书就有。
<flh> cloudsben: 问下：如果有线与无线，分两路同时传送，能不能各自全速？
<flh> cloudsben: 眼下我是干掉了有线，单用无线了，
<WiiW> 看路由表
<cloudsben> flh: 我拿无线网卡试过,但是只能和一个全速一样!
<WiiW> route
<flh> cloudsben: 无法双倍传送量？
<cloudsben> flh: 我试的时候是不行
<flh> cloudsben: 我没试，再接网线烦
<WiiW> 需要修改路由表
<flh> WiiW: 谢谢，
<flh> cloudsben: 你在家下载有8m网速？
<cloudsben> flh: 是,我家光纤
<flh> cloudsben: 那是用光纤的？
<WiiW> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/iostream/ifstream/
<^k^> WiiW,啥网址y ifstream - C++ Reference
<cloudsben> 最快每秒8.2M
<flh> cloudsben: 想请教家中如何最省钱方式实现1000兆网络？
<cloudsben> flh: 这个不是很清楚了,我在家里只是买了个当时300多的路由器
<flh> WiiW: 看不懂啊，我的englist太差了
<flh> cloudsben: 现在的网卡基本是1000兆的，可惜目前用不了
<flh> 至少两台机之间，我想有个理想的传送速度
<medicalwei> flh: 10000 兆 (Cat.7!)
<flh> medicalwei: 没见识过。头回听
 * medicalwei 是看過網路線，沒看過網路卡…
<flh> medicalwei: 家里四台机，的确需要传送文件的速度
<flh> rsync同步非常吃资源，是不是如此？
<flh> 有没有大师解决了无线网卡内网----开机？
<flh> 还没新年大家就这样忙啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有人在ubuntu下安装了vmware http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361093 有没有人在ubuntu下安装了VMware-workstation-full-8.0.1-528992虚拟机，老是安装失败 huang@huang-virtual-machine:/vmware$ sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.1-528992.i386.bundle [sudo] password for huang: Extracting VMware Installer...done. (vmware-installer.py:3298): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模 …
<flh> 吃饭了没有？
<straybirdsnest> 一觉睡到大天光，路过一下
<zhan> straybirdsnest: 一把弹弓谋杀你
<straybirdsnest> zhan: 汗……
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 求教 你CTSC之后学啥
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助桌面背景如何使用xml文件阿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361094 我按网上的教程修改了 /usr/share/backgrounds/contest/background-1.xml 文件，然后网上说右键桌面,更改桌面背景,然后添加xml文件就好了。 但是更改桌面背景里添加只能添加图片格式阿，如何添加xml文件？？ 如何显示所有文件类型？？ 统计信息:  …
<flh> i7 2600 的集成显卡能不能开特效？
<a18ccms> flh: 听说HD3000不错的说。
<flh> a18ccms: 我是为了方便，就集成算了，平常用用可以
<palomino|working> 2600带得是3000还是2000
<flh> a18ccms: 我也不明白好坏，就是可以用，看看电影什么的，也可以
<flh> palomino|working: 要怎么查看？
<palomino|working> intel网站上的规格里有
<palomino|working> Intel® HD Graphics 2000
<flh> a18ccms: 想问下，要不要自己安装显卡的驱动？我只是安装了一下xorg
<palomino|working> 2600k才是3000
<palomino|working> 2000比3000性能差1半吧。。大约
<oneIeaf> 哈哈
<flh> palomino|working: 我是头一次听到你的说法，真有这么一回事？
<palomino|working> 为何没有? , flh
<palomino|working> 桌面版本的大多集成的2000
<palomino|working> 移动版的都是3000，貌似
<flh> palomino|working:真心请教，要不要自己安装驱动？
<palomino|working> 我没用过这个。。我只有i3 530
<palomino|working> 装完系统直接就能开特效
<flh> palomino|working:有好u,要用好它，不然不合算
<palomino|working> 我想i7 2xxx应该一样
<flh> palomino|working:我的意思是要不要手动安装驱动，或者
<palomino|working> 应该不用吧。。。
<palomino|working> 默认安装时应该装好了
<flh> sudo aptitude install fglrx-driver
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 不是intel显卡么。。。
<palomino|working> 怎么会装amd驱动。。。
<flh> palomino|working: 弄错了，所以，不成功，哈哈
<palomino|working> :D
<flh> palomino|working: 网上有下载吗？
<palomino|working> xserver-xorg-video-intel <-- 应该是这个吧?
<flh> palomino|working: 我开不了特效，所以
<palomino|working> 额。。我用compiz没问题
<flh> palomino|working:我平常不玩特效，只是对新核好奇
<palomino|working> 喔。。。
<flh> palomino|working: 说是最新版了
<flh> palomino|working: 说是最新版了--驱动。
<palomino|working> 喔。。。
<nyfair> 我转换完了，但是github比bitbucket慢好多啊
<L-----D> nyfair, 我刚从github->bitbucket
<straybirdsnest> 表示刚才为了试试3d桌面效果，按论坛教程试了一下，貌似unity崩溃了
<binker> 	
<binker> straybirdsnest
<binker> 还在弄那个系统阿？
<maucat> 我电脑上的无线网络的开关是开着的，但是每次开机时，networkmanger都不会自动启用无线，必须把开关关一下再打开，它才会自动连接。我想一开机networkmanger就自动连接无线网，应该怎么做啊
<jiero> 搞系统。。。
<jiero> 讨厌啊。
<nyfair> L-----D: 那就开两个port吧，反正bitbucket现在也支持git
<straybirdsnest> 吓死我了，差点桌面都启动不了
<jiero> 桌面
<straybirdsnest> 刚才进修复模式貌似它自己修好了unity
<straybirdsnest> 不去折腾那些东西了，现在这样就挺好
<jiero> 用 e16 + GNOME 2 或者 e16 + GNOME3
<nyfair> github的个人博客在哪里搭建？
<tusooa> nyfair: github
<nyfair> 我注册了啊，https://github.com/nyfair
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: nyfair's Profile - GitHub
<tusooa> nyfair: 去添加一个repo,叫nyfair.github.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: GitHub Pages - File Not Found - GitHub
<tusooa> ^Z不错。
<straybirdsnest> 请教，如何查看这个频道的聊天记录啊，empathy里面
<nyfair> tusooa: 然后？
<tusooa> nyfair: 上传html文件
<nyfair> tusooa: 没有简单点的所见即所得么？
<tusooa> nyfair: 编辑的时候可以。但是同步会有点麻烦
<nyfair> tusooa: 不会写html啊，有模板吗？
<tusooa> nyfair: 没。做网站，哪能不会html的额
<tusooa> nyfair: 要不，把要写的，都写在text/plain里，全没格式啥的。
<Joey64> 笔记本连接高清电视，笔记本只有VGA接口，电视不能上到1920x1080,howto?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求救：ubuntu11.10上的libreoffice3.43不能安装中文包（请看图） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361099 求救：ubuntu11.10上的libreoffice3.43不能安装中文包 统计信息: 发表于 由 feitat — 2012-01-18 17:26
<alvin_test> www.douban.com/group/topic/26900040
<alvin_test> www.douban.com/group/topic/26900040
<alvin_rxg> Title: 怎么样从电脑皮毛成为电脑高手 (@ www.douban.com)
<alvin_rxg> seems fine
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 抱抱
<alvin_rxg> wat
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 一邊去，我只抱女人
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我抱你可没把你当女人，也没把自己当女人。。。
<jiero> 也没当男人。。。
<jiero> 随意的抱抱比较舒服
<alvin_rxg> 一邊涼快去
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我无聊了。学做曲。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04选中xen内核后，无法启动进桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361103 我的 内核： llz@llz-desktop:~$ uname -a Linux llz-desktop 3.2.0-8-generic-pae #15-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 11 15:34:57 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux Xorg.0.log的部分内容是这样的 Quote: XKB: Could not invoke xkbcomp 52: [ 3755.926] (EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap 53: [ 3755.926] XKB: Faile …
<zhan> 袋鼠。。。
<jiero> zhan: 我。。。
<jiero> zhan 我是不是很讨人厌烦？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩 airmech 吧
<snugglecat> jiero: zhan 是女的话， 会这么说
<snugglecat> jiero: 如果 zhan 是女的话， 会这么说
<snugglecat> zhan: 讨厌
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 找不到下載鏈接
<xiaozh> 汗。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8a3c2078jw1dp6nlr1vbdj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 還有， airmech 有沒有免費版的？
<nyfair> 求救，kde成了这样子了http://imagebin.org/194235，怎么弄回原来正经的模样
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你能不能討好下那個中國女生？讓她給送幾個
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 如果啥都不想要了的話，可以直接 rm -r ~/.kde*
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 這很悲劇麽  Currently for PC, will support Mac and Linux at some point in the future
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 没有效果啊
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: kde 離線操作…
<nyfair> 我干脆把~/全删了
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 不會吧？你還有很多別的東西的吧
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 哦，明白了，话说这个是什么功能？
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: ~/.kde* 裏邊存的是 kde 的配置呀…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 什么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 什么中国女生。。。
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 我指的是这个界面，命令我懂啊
<alvin_rxg> jiero: airmech 目前沒有 linux 版本
<jiero> alvin_rxg: chrome 版本
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你说制作这个 airmech的 中国女生？
<jiero> 我不认识
<LongkerDandy> 2012年1月15日，某网络公司年会在北京国家会议中心隆重举行，代言人韩寒、王珞丹、黄晓明、李宇春出席，近年来中国发展的日本**苍井空也出现在发布会现场，引起众多关注，诸位互联网界大佬纷纷上台和其拥抱。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: - -!
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那你在说什么？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 就剛那個
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 清空~/之后也没用啊，又变回这种花哨的样子了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你喜欢这个孩子？
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 不是它默認的麽？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不是……是想讓人送個 airmech
<jiero>  alvin_rxg 直接跟她啊。 http://wengchen.com/
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y Weng Chen Illustration
<jiero> https://twitter.com/#!/messycow
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<jiero> alv
<nyfair> http://imagebin.org/194235，这个哪里像默认的啊，更像平板电脑用的
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我跟着一个 bysusanlin，不过人家是当业余的，做了 raincat 和一堆其他的cat
<snugglecat> nyfair: 你发链接， 前后留个空格好么
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 哎，我還是無業學生一個
<snugglecat> nyfair: 一般人的 irc 客户端都 需要酱紫的
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你和人家 CMU 快速课程硕士生比么？
<snugglecat> nyfair: 你右计桌面
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 看我，我不学无术啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我是小白。沒法比
<snugglecat> nyfair: 你右击桌面
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就一直被人爱着罩着。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 嗯？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我太邪恶了。。。
<xiaozh> 爱着罩着？
<jiero> xiaozh: 家人
<snugglecat> nyfair: 选配置 搜索和启动
<snugglecat> nyfair: 布局中选择你需要的
<xiaozh> IRC的中国频道多么？
<snugglecat> nyfair: 看到了么
<jiero> xiaozh: 中国频道？没有吧
<xiaozh> 就是打中文的
<snugglecat> jiero: 你向人大提议
<jiero> xiaozh: 连名都不能中文，多数汉语人士就躲得远远的了。
<snugglecat> xiaozh: 向人大提议
<xiaozh> 他们用英语用的比我还乱 没法交流
<xiaozh> 不过貌似也不需要交流什么  有问题了问问就可以
<snugglecat> xiaozh: 啥问题
<xiaozh> 暂时木有问题
<snugglecat> 好的
<xiaozh> 度娘还是很伟大的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 做一件事情吧，把 awesome 加上和gnome 一样的操作方式，一键转换。
<snugglecat> nyfair: 看到了么
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 或者其他你用的wm
<xiaozh> 等度娘和谷哥不行的时侯再问
<snugglecat> xiaozh: 喜欢上她了????
<xiaozh> 谁。。
<snugglecat> 度娘阿
<xiaozh> 百度。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 给你个创业主意：写个菜谱收集程序，自己买个服务器，专门收集免费的互联网菜谱～发到网上服务隐形订阅赚钱——利用谷歌找本地销售店。。
 * jiero 认为经济越不景气，人们对于食物的要求就越恶心。。。
<palomino|working> .......
<jiero> 经济迫使人们集中注意力到吃的玩意上。。。
<xiaozh> 作伪一个宅男我认为我只需要知道方便面和菜单
<xiaozh> 食谱等结婚以后给老婆去看就好了！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 刚换到11.10，发现连新立得都装不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361107 用了11.10，安装deb包软件商店总是告诉我不是可信任的来源，安装按钮是点不开的。Chrome从官方下载了也装不上，只告诉我有错误。那我装个新立得吧，结果： Quote: 下列软件包未满足的依赖关系： synaptic: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)  …
<xiaozh> apt-get install libc6  安装一下试试？
<jiero> roylez_ 主席好。。。终于我能买 kindle 了。。。
<xiaozh> kindle是什么
<jiero> xiaozh: Amazon Kindle
<jiero> 电子阅读器
<xiaozh> 嗯 了解！
<roylez_> jiero: 你的袋子升级了？能掏出来kindle了？
<happyaron> 掏给我一个吧，lol
<zhan> 这袋子不错
<zhan> 快赶上机器猫了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用grub装ubuntu之后，重启有win7选项，但是就是进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361109 下午看了老秀才的视频，用用grub装ubuntu之后，重启也有win7选项，但是就是进不去，win7是64位的，也不知道到底是什么情况，现在只能进ubuntu了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wxw0813 — 2012-01-18 18:31
<jiero> roylez_ happyaron 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮你还有时间 kindle 啊。
 * zhan 表示 kindle 是好东西
<jiero> roylez_ 省下 10天的饭费，就有 Kindle 了。
<jiero> roylez_ 现在我以水果度日
<roylez_> jiero: 吃不起水果
<zhan> 10 天就能kindle啊，这神马生活质量啊
<jiero> roylez_ 不会去菜市场买么。 10KG $10
<jiero> zhan: ？是按每天少吃$10来算的。
<zhan> 袋子还挺大。能装 10kg
<jiero> roylez_ 以前买二十公斤土豆3个星期自己吃光了
<roylez_> jiero: 你是土豆天敌啊
<jiero> roylez_ 我吃的土豆比馒头多多了。可以当菜，也可以当主食。
<happyaron> jiero: 有啊
<happyaron> jiero: 同吃不起水果
<jiero> happyaron: 好的，我会帮你省钱的。
<happyaron> jiero: 额，开玩笑啦。别当真。
<jiero> happyaron: 另外，男人有酒窝是很可怕的吗？
<happyaron> jiero: 印象中极少见，前几次见到会感觉有点奇特，稍微熟悉一点就没事了。
 * jiero 发现自己有酒窝。。。
<happyaron> lol
<tusooa> 233
<cfy> 233 => 233
<tusooa> cfy: 啥意思
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道啊
<tusooa> cfy: ..
<tusooa> 100
<cfy> 100 => 100
<tusooa> bot
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<snugglecat> jiero: ...... 我发现自己有 梨窝
<tusooa> cfy: 啥意思。那n => n
<cfy> (+ 1 1) => 2
<snugglecat> 梨涡
<tusooa> sub parse { print "$_[0] => $_[0]"; }
 * cfy pasted "erc-cmd-SHOW" at http://paste2.org/get/1873123
<tusooa> ..
<cfy> tusooa: above
<snugglecat> maya: 老爸又去大麻将了???
<maya> 哈哈  是呀
<tusooa> (ansi-term)
<tusooa> (shell-mode)
<maya> 最狗血的是  今天 老爸给班主任打电话 非常实在的说 昨天吃完饭直接去打麻将了。。  把家长会忘了。。。
<cfy> maya: 家长会。。。
<cfy> maya: 让 CyrusYzGTt 去。。。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 233
<maya> snugglecat: 才不是；老爸打麻将我才敢上网的  囧
<maya> 上午逛街  下午碎叫。。。
<maya> 刚起
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,
<maya> 我成猫头鹰了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..
<snugglecat> maya: 是啊， 老爸大麻将你才敢上网阿
<maya> CyrusYzGTt我给你发了几张照片
<cfy> maya: 放假没
<maya> snugglecat: 不系啊。。。
<tusooa> <snugglecat> maya: 是啊， 老爸 大麻 将你才敢上网阿
<snugglecat> ..................................................................................................................
<maya> cfy: 当然放啊。。
<maya> tusooa: 乃是。。。。
<cfy> maya: 那还不让你上网啊。。。
<tusooa> 现在^Z不
<maya> cfy: 听猫叔胡说。。
<tusooa> 96 => ^Z
<cfy> <maya> snugglecat: 才不是；老爸打麻将我才敢上网的  囧
<cfy> maya: 你的断句有问题？
<maya> cfy: 没有那个分号。。。
<snugglecat> cfy: 她口吃
<maya> 也不知道哪儿来的。。。
<cfy> snugglecat: 哦。。。
<cfy> maya: .... 这，意思差大了。。。
<maya> 哈哈  下
<xiaozh> 过年的时侯有活动么
<maya> 系啊
<tusooa> .
<snugglecat> maya: 从你的感情上迸发出来的
<maya> 明儿爷爷过生日~
<maya> snugglecat: 猫叔  我要告诉乃儿子  乃整天欺负俺。。
<snugglecat> maya: 你儿子该叫他什么
<maya> 和他串通起来坑乃 哇哈哈·
<snugglecat> maya: 我儿子不用你乃
<maya> snugglecat: 乃叫爷爷，，，
<snugglecat> maya: 你叫爷爷， 我也叫爷爷， 但我俩不是兄妹， 啥意思阿
<tusooa> fg
<maya> snugglecat: 你说呢~
<zhan> 姐弟
<maya> snugglecat: 不过说真的  你真打算这么一直下去啊
<snugglecat> 怎么阿
<maya> zhan: ;)
<maya> 单身。。。
<snugglecat> 我怎么单身了
 * cfy 太混乱了。。。。
<snugglecat> 有猫有儿子
<maya> 。。。。。
 * zhan 坐看猫叔被教育
<maya> 儿子单亲。。
<cfy> snugglecat: 但是你没google
<snugglecat> cfy: 晒意思
<maya> 酱紫表达有误哇。。。
<cfy> snugglecat: 。。。。
<snugglecat> ...........
<xiaozh> 只要别喜欢男的 单身就单身吧
<snugglecat> xiaozh: 能自己解决就自己解决吧
<maya> 这样  多少  孩子的心理是畸形的吧
<xiaozh> 嗯  对
<snugglecat> 没有阿
<maya> 。。。。
<xiaozh> 男人麻   都有一双万能的双手阿
<maya> 你怎么知道没有
<happyaron> lolicon: 猫叔，有人抢你猫叔的位置
<maya> 父母对于孩子的发展 都是不可或缺的啊
<zhan> 感觉猫叔完全被教育了
<snugglecat> happyaron: 我只是 maya 她的猫叔。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ,,真的？？
<happyaron> o
<snugglecat> 哦
<maya> CyrusYzGTt什么真的？  照片？
<zhan> happyaron: 猫球啥时候变猫叔了？
<maya> happyaron: 系谁啊
<snugglecat> 我只是 maya cfy 的猫叔， 貌似只有他俩叫我猫叔
<maya> zhan也叫了。。
<happyaron> zhan: 我来的时候都管他叫猫叔
<zhan> 貌似大家都叫你猫叔
<snugglecat> o
<xiaozh> 那我以后叫你大咪咪好了
<maya> 虽然俺不认识她/他。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: 你幸福了
<maya> 我发现我起nick的影响力都不是一般的。。。。
<snugglecat> zhan: 别人都叫我贱猫
<xiaozh> 猫叔什么的太俗  年级大点的咪咪应该叫大咪咪
<maya> 班上我起的  一般传着传着就一直叫着了。。。
<happyaron> 影响力太好的nick一律踢出去。(开玩笑)
<maya> snugglecat: 盗贼王小义。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<zhan> 嗯，贱猫叔
<jiero> maya 蚂蚁？
<cfy> 乃们真无聊
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> jiero: no。。。。
 * cfy 看 [指环王3：王者归来].The.Lord.of.the.Rings.3.双语字幕.HR-HDTV.AC3.960X528.x264-人人影视.mkv 去。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你等这被踢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一不小心用了电脑清洁工，怎么才能把清除掉的安装包修复回来啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361111 一不小心用了电脑清洁工，怎么才能把清除掉的软件安装包修复回来啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1477237152 — 2012-01-18 18:53
<tusooa> cfy: 这个。。
 * cfy 3:12:44......
<jiero> cfy: 就懂看电影。
 * cfy 伤不起。。。。
<zhan> 听起来是 玛雅
<cfy> jiero: e....
<phoenixlzx> 有在无锡的吗
<cfy> tusooa: .
<jiero> cfy: 自己去拍去
<zhan> cfy: 看啥破电影啊
<phoenixlzx> 无锡除了PPPoE家庭宽带还有动态IP？
<jiero> 我。。。听到耳机左右声音不一样不太舒服。。。
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 那论坛，为啥用archlinuxcn.org，不能访问，用www.~可以
<alvin_rxg> Title: 403 Forbidden (@ )
<jiero> 是不是就该不一样啊。
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 你看alvin_rxg显的标题
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 收到了，怎么木有 裸照。。
<zhan> 啊？这是在干啥？
<maya> CyrusYzGTt有啊
<maya> CyrusYzGTt 有雪的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你不在。。
<maya> 有啊
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 有张
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 那么远。。
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 配置nginx的时候写的域名是www.archlinuxcn.org,所以archlinuxcn.org不认
<alvin_rxg> Title: www.archlinuxcn.org, (@ www.archlinuxcn.org,)
<maya> 哈哈
<cfy> alpha080: 为啥 smeagol和 deagol 当初直接没有 顶住 魔戒的诱惑？
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: archpublic.tk是干啥的
<phoenixlzx> alvin_rxg: who are you?
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 幸好我有你的 出浴照
<zhan> phoenixlzx: 和一个 bot 较啥真啊
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 原来方便大家下载分享文件注册的一个免费域名
<maya> 。。。
<tusooa> ..
<phoenixlzx> zhan: 原来记得说过话的...怎么成bot了
<tusooa> *** alvin_rxg is/was on server gibson.freenode.net (Oslo, Norway)
<alvin_rxg> Title: gibson.freenode.net (@ gibson.freenode.net)
<cfy> zhan: fish,我肚子好饿。。
<cfy> tusooa: 有啥有趣的？
<zhan> phoenixlzx: bot 出现自我意识了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 还有，，你怎么不给 标题，，我差点当垃圾邮件 删除。。
<cfy> tusooa: 今天碰到个人
<zhan> cfy: 。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 说这样写perl,用C啥的写好了。。。然后perl里Xs....
<alpha080> @ I don't know...
<cfy> alpha080: ...
<maya> CyrusYzGTt一直都酱紫啊。。。
<snugglecat> 今年没年三十么
<maya> 我重启下
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 你有点 可恶，，，
<tusooa> cfy: 比较纠结c的字串。很蛋疼
<cfy> tusooa: 哈哈
<tusooa> cfy: XSLoader貌似满烦的。
<cfy> tusooa: 哦？
<tusooa> exp跑啥，讨论下
<tusooa> ?
<cfy> iGoogle: e...
<cfy> iGoogle: 神
<snugglecat> 今年没年三十啊
<snugglecat> 今年没年三十啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 你是被 tusooa 召唤出来的么？
<alpha080> 你干嘛不问我韦小宝不去取龙脉的宝藏。。。
<cfy> alpha080: ...
<zhan> snugglecat: 29 不也一样么
<tusooa> *** iGoogle (~eexpress@118.250.3.40) has quit: Read error: Connection reset by peer
<cfy> alpha080: 我知道你是科幻迷啊
<snugglecat> alpha080: 取龙脉宝藏， 取了你闺女???
<snugglecat> alpha080: 龙女好么
<zhan> alpha080: 科幻迷？
<alpha080> 你问的问题问书中人物还差不多。。
<tusooa> snugglecat: 额，好像是的额
<alpha080> 其实我只看小灵通漫游记。
<oink> 谁在说我呢?
 * LongkerDandy 爱抚 oink 
<cfy> tusooa: 神，关掉了
<tusooa> snugglecat: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/536658/
<tusooa> cfy: 估计exp用的不是opera
<zhan> tusooa: 去骂他，那个是假阿姨
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ,,,
<maya> 怎么啦
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我要 你所有的照片
<tusooa> 全是i头的。。
<maya> ，，，，
<zhan> i 头的？
<alpha080> cfy: 像龙枪，迷航，基地，沙丘之类我根本就不看的
<zhan> 这都是啥，太专业了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 18 日 星期三 19:18:47
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: Good
<tusooa> oink:
<tusooa> LOL_: !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 18 日 星期三 19:19:20
<zhan> LOL_: 杀手你好
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ !time
<LOL_> zhan: 鲇鱼好
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 小眼不理你,哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<LOL_> zhan:  !4w
<snugglecat> maya: 其实我这家子挺有趣的
<snugglecat> maya: 猫儿子回来了。
<maya> snugglecat: 恩。。
<snugglecat> maya: 猫是 母子， 我是 父子
<maya> 你觉得幸福  你儿子觉得幸福就好。。
<zhan> 组合家庭
<snugglecat> maya: 楼下阿婆 给回猫儿子了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你对象来了..嘿嘿
<maya> LOL_: 乱说。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: But奸夫没来 lol
<adam8157> maya: 在家
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 你要承认， 本尊是你的 夫君
<maya> adam8157到家啦？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<LOL_> maya: ...
<snugglecat> maya: http://jandan.net/2012/01/18/episode-iii-date.html
<^k^> snugglecat,啥网址y [v] 约勒个会！
<adam8157> maya: en na
<maya> 细细~
<zhan> adam8157: 就到家了啊
<adam8157> zhan: 啊
<adam8157> zhan: 准备飞回去了 软卧也累人得很
<zhan>  超过一定时间之后啥都累
<maya> adam8157奢侈啊、、
 * zhan 打倒壕
<adam8157> maya: 火车太累咯
<LOL_>  > "<zhan>  超过一定时间之后啥都累" * 9
<alpha080> 都坐火车阿。。。
<maya> 12个小时吧。。
<^k^> LOL_, <zhan> 超过一定时间之后啥都累<zhan> 超过一定时间之后啥都累<zhan> 超过一定时间之后啥都累<zhan> 超过一定时间之后啥都累<zhan> 超过一定时间之后啥都累<zhan
<zhan> LOL_: 杀手你真无聊
<adam8157> maya: 15小时哦
<maya> 啊  酱紫。。。
<happyaron> zhan: 15个小时一点都不长
<happyaron> zhan: 有钱人
 * zhan 火车超过 5 小时我就会很郁闷了
<happyaron> adam8157: ^
<alpha080> maya: 你还没去乳山？
<tusooa> > "这bot挂了 " * 500
<^k^> tusooa, 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这b
<maya> alpha080: 我就是乳山的 啊。。。
<zhan> happyaron: 你个常常跨国旅行一坐飞机一整天的。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我以前上学的时候硬座26小时
<zerta_D> 过年回家坐火车要坐12个小时
<maya> alpha080: 为什么这么问。。。
<LOL_> zhan: 那你给找点有趣的事,我们谈谈人生,哲学,女人,数学,,,  lol
<zhan> LOL_: 数学？
<alpha080> 你那天不是说要去那里？
<snugglecat> haha
<maya> 为啥不谈物理。。
<snugglecat> alpha080: 如山 ????
<snugglecat> alpha080: 乳山 ????
<zhan> maya: 谈玛雅人吧
<maya> alpha080: 噢噢  我同学告诉我 他们家和学校私了了
<maya> 我家就是乳山的牙  只不过不在同一个镇
<snugglecat> zhan: 谈乳山 或者 乳峰
<maya> zhan: 好吧，，  乃了解玛雅神马。。
<LOL_> zhan: 嗯,很久前看过点数学,知道一些人和事
<maya> snugglecat: 传说，，  海神娘娘大战妖怪 死的时候倒在海里 一只乳房露出海面 化作一座城 名曰 大乳山。。 于是我们就叫乳山了。。。
<alpha080> 还是私了了。。也好
<zhan> LOL_: 听你的杀手秘史吧
<alpha080> 不错了，乃不知道还有个地方叫做双乳山么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<alpha080> 传说神娘娘大战妖怪 死的时候倒在海里 一只乳房露出海面 化作一座城 名曰 大乳山。。  于是我们就叫乳山了。。。
<zhan> maya: 不了解，但是觉得你可能了解的样子。。。
<alpha080> 晕，复制错了
<maya> zhan: 哈哈 不了解不了解。。
<LOL_> zhan: alpha080大神在数学方面有很高的造诣 lol
<alpha080> 知道哈代那个牛人不？
<zhan> 哈代？
<maya> N。。。
<maya> 哈根时代。  哇哈哈
 * oink 听不懂
<zhan> 记得有个作家叫哈代
<LOL_> G.H.Hardy 我梦想的人生
<alpha080> 嗯哼，我是博而不精的典型。。
<maya> 搬小板凳坐听 LOL_ 讲了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..混沌时代？ 洪荒时代 ？ 上古时代？ 中古时代？ 近古时代？ 古代？ 现代？ 当代？
<maya> 课。。。
<LOL_> Ramanujan
<alpha080> 不，黄金时代，白银时代，青铜时代
<alpha080> 当然，还有圣斗士们
<zhan> 。。。
<cfy> tusooa: ruby lazy的？
<cfy> > "这bot挂了 " * 500000000
<alpha080> vlc要出2.0了
<^k^> cfy, argument too big
<cfy> > "这bot挂了 " * 50000
<tusooa> cfy: ^k^ 自动截断的吧。
<cfy> tusooa: 这个我知道。
<zhan> cfy: 再 lazy 你也不能 * 50000 啊
<cfy> zhan: why?
<cfy> > "这bot挂了 " * 50000
<^k^> cfy, 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这b
<zhan> print 的时候， lazy 也不管用
<cfy> > "这bot挂了 " * 500000
<^k^> cfy, 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这bot挂了 这b
 * zhan 谁来把 cfy t 了！
<cfy> zhan: 截断的时候可以lazy啊
<cfy> zhan: ...
 * cfy 看电影去。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 发现 ^k^ 重复 4.15次，，
<LOL_> zhan: 你没帽子?
<CyrusYzGTt> 发现 ^k^ 重复 14.15次，，
<zhan> LOL_: long long ago
<LOL_> zhan: ...
<binker> 知道牛魔王那个牛人不？
<zhan> 把人去掉，就知道
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 这个是用啥解释器实现的？
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 你有没有^k^的源代码？
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 没记错的话,ruby
<cfy> > i
<alpha080> 牛顿么？
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 是开源的
<CyrusYzGTt> binker§ 戴绿帽 那个？？
<cfy> tusooa: 你知道源代码在哪里么？
<tusooa> cfy: github上？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 苍老师是不是已经隐退了
<cfy> tusooa: 具体点嘛
<tusooa> 貌似是sevk
<LOL_> 牛逼顿是在是牛
<straybirdsnest> 话说写这样一个bot困难吗？
<straybirdsnest> 不难我也学着写一个来玩
<LOL_> 不难
<straybirdsnest> 大概需要些什么知识？
<LOL_> 有很多Python写的在网上
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 早就退居 二三线了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还是最喜欢松岛枫
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ lol
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 前几天看了一个小泽老师的步兵片,原来小泽老师有步兵片
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我问过 maya 先，。，再问你拿链接
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<alpha080> 牛顿最牛的地方在于，他证明了一个定理之后，往往不会发表，先把秘籍藏到密处
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 为夫寂寞。。想看AV
<maya> 我最近在喝中药
<zhan> alpha080: 总比费马好
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 那就把寂寞前面两个字去掉。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯。。希望你早点 痊愈
<alpha080> 等到武林中有人练成相同武功的时候，他到对方面前轻轻一亮招，对手顿时吐血身亡
<maya> 苦哇！！！
<LOL_> 费马的东东好像是他儿子替他发表的
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 改成 你老公--我
<zhan> 。。。 中药
<alpha080> 嗯，你不知道爱因斯坦的论文全部是米列娃写的么，就他老婆
<LOL_> 最悲催的牛人应该是Abel吧
<zhan> 伽罗瓦呢？
<adam8157> maya: 呵呵
<alpha080> 当然不是，应该是帕斯卡
<maya> adam8157 55555555555
<LOL_> 爱的数学很差,听人说,但在物理方面很有思想
<adam8157> maya: 咋了 喝中药?
<alpha080> 作为情书圣手，只为别人写情书真实悲哀阿
<lolicon> alpha080: 黑^
<maya> adam8157痛经。。
<zhan> 。。。。
<alpha080> 你相信爱因斯坦的数学很差么？现代物理离开数学就是啥都不是
<lolicon> LOL_: 爱因斯坦数学很差？？你听谁讲的……
<LOL_> Abel可是活活饿死的
<adam8157> maya: ...
<alpha080> 傅立叶是活活热死的
<lolicon> alpha080: 不是变换死的么……
<CyrusYzGTt> .. maya ..这么重要的事不跟 夫君说。。
<LOL_> 听Hilbert说的,他说爱的数学很差
<alpha080> 没错啦，爱因斯坦数学很差，但是他老婆数学很好哇，这就叫互补
<adam8157> maya: 一直不理解为啥会痛
<LOL_> 提到天才,就不得不提到很多牛人
<alpha080> 希尔伯特就是个开旅馆的，他说的你也信？
<maya> 我才喝了1/3的 3/8
<zhan> 那就是 1/8
<maya> 真的很苦哇。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我教你 坎赤龙
<maya> 55555555  想吃零食
<cfy> maya: 让 CyrusYzGTt 买给你
<adam8157> maya: 感觉中药都是一个味儿
<LOL_> 巴黎高师的那个布尔巴基不知还有没有
<lolicon> LOL_: 跟hilbert比……
<adam8157> maya: 草莓食用中
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 来我家】
<zhan> 这个时候还有草莓？
<maya> 草莓啥时候没有啊。，。。
<zhan> hilbert 被 godel 搞残了
<alpha080> 嗯哼，爱因斯坦每天工作到晚8点下班，那里有时间写相对论涅？
<alpha080> 可怜的小公务员
<LOL_> Paul Erdos到底算不算牛人?
<alpha080> 所以，他背后一定有个团队炒作1!
<adam8157> maya: 今天晚上吃的海鲜面和龙虾 lol
<straybirdsnest> 问题是他自己一年内发表5篇不同领域的论文
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 外星人
<straybirdsnest> 而且还都是大突破
<zhan> 穿越的
<alpha080> 厄尔多斯连老婆都没娶到，多失败阿
<maya> adam8157眼馋我。。。
<alpha080> 去看脱衣舞都会发抖的人而已
<lolicon> alpha080: 那是狭义……
<LOL_> 发现变态的数学家都有一个变态的记忆力
<snugglecat> 死猫
<lolicon> 所以 lolicon 不是变态的数学家
<straybirdsnest> 是的，很多数学家记性太奇葩了
<maya> 话说 我这是第一次喝中药诶。。。
<zhan> 所以 lolicon 只是变态
<alpha080> 同意
<maya> 从找老中医 到看病 到开钱  都是我自己。。。
 * zhan 表示没喝过
<lolicon> zhan: 你连态都不会变
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你当女修道的，， 坎赤龙  断绝 经血  由红变黄 再变 白 最后 化气  ...
<maya> ，，，
<snugglecat> 那死猫，要睡我大腿上。 如果睡在大腿上的是 maya 该多好
<alpha080> 表示从不会找回乡老军医。。。
<LOL_> Leonhard Euler的心算堪称变态,当然还有那个冯 诺以曼
<maya> 话说  当初学正态分布 我们戏称为变态分布。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 踹 snugglecat 
<snugglecat> ............
<alpha080> 没事甭喝中药了，妮子不知道里面多少成分有毒么
<adam8157> maya: 为啥自己
<maya> alpha080: 为啥啊。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • IBM发布Lotus Symphony 3.0.1 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361115 除了传统的OpenOffice、国产的WPS、互联网巨无霸Google推出的Google Apps，以及Sun和Google Pack联合推出的StarOffice，最近IBM也不再甘做此领域的旁观者，推出了自己的免费办公软件IBM Lotus Symphony。Symphony包括文字处理、电子表格和演示幻灯片共3种工具，基 …
<maya> adam8157就是自己咯
<alpha080> 没有写出成分阿。。。多少毒性更是不知道
<adam8157> snugglecat: 老太把小猫锁笼子了?
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 现在 天朝污染严重
<straybirdsnest> 我发现irc的中文文档没找到
<alpha080> 吃了啥都糊里糊涂的，
<maya> snugglecat: 猫多大呀
<zhan> 空气也是不好的
<alpha080> 以前的古西医跟现代中医差不多
<lolicon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/9043c8b5tw1dp6k9090jxj.jpg
<alpha080> maya: 要不试试看放血疗法，古西医常用的，挺有效的17世纪流行一时
<snugglecat> maya: 还没过一年呢
<LOL_> Ramanujan挂的有点早,貌似那些变态挂的都有点早
<lolicon> alpha080: 某些情况下的确有效……
<maya> alpha080: 哎呦  先试试吧。。。。
<snugglecat> adam8157: 没， 给回我了， 她今天想将猫阉了， 但太贵， 舍不得钱，给回我了
<maya> 我可不想在高考考场上痛经。。
<straybirdsnest> 。。。。
<maya> snugglecat: 这么小啊。。
<adam8157> snugglecat: 那就好
<alpha080> 窘，不会先转移周期阿
<maya> ofan哎呦
<alpha080> 笨死了
<LOL_> E.Galois N.Abel Ramanujan
<alvin_rxg> Title: E.Galois (@ E.Galois)
<snugglecat> 母猫妒忌了
<maya> alpha080: 额。。
<straybirdsnest> maya: 乃这说法，真是……
<adam8157> maya: 调经最好用的就是避孕药
<maya> snugglecat: 嫉妒啥
<snugglecat> 见公猫躺我大腿上阿
<maya> adam8157不知道
<maya> snugglecat: 不是没有母猫么。。。
<LOL_> adam8157: 怎么用套调经
<alpha080> 如果一群女人住在一起，周期很容易同步的，你现在就该找志同道合的人啦
<snugglecat> maya: 它妒忌我和猫儿子的基情阿
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<maya> alpha080: 我们宿舍 算不算一群女人。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://gnu.wildebeest.org/blog/mjw/2012/01/18/503-service-unavailable/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Mark J. Wielaard » Blog Archive » 503: Service Unavailable
<straybirdsnest> 这里的话题怎么这么蛋疼呢？
<maya> snugglecat: 哈哈  酱紫
<alpha080> 这群宅男哪里懂这个，还是薯薯来教你好了
<LOL_> 白合好 lol
<alpha080> 算，所以民那要一起努力。。。
<straybirdsnest> 算了，我还是继续去看irc bot需要知道啥吧
<alpha080> 这不是会个三角函数就会算周期那么简单的
<LOL_> E.Galois
<alvin_rxg> Title: E.Galois (@ E.Galois)
<LOL_> 这怎么回事
<CyrusYzGTt> https://www.popvox.com/media/gis/map_background_cds.png 美国的属地
<LOL_> G.Hardy
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> www.popvox.com/media/gis/map_background_cds.png 美国的属地
<alvin_rxg> Title: www.popvox.com (@ www.popvox.com)
<CyrusYzGTt> http:www.popvox.com/media/gis/map_background_cds.png 美国的属地
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.popvox.com/media/gis/map_background_cds.png 美国的属地
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 你弄个不蛋疼的话题阿， 没正经的话题聊， 不就蛋疼么
<CyrusYzGTt> kashyapc.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/nested-virtualization-with-kvm-and-amd/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Nested Virtualization with KVM and AMD | Kashyap Chamarthy (@ kashyapc.wordpress.com)
<LOL_> 3.941015
<straybirdsnest> 比如讨论下写个irc bot需要哪些irc协议知识之类的
<LOL_> E.Galois
<alvin_rxg> Title: E.Galois (@ E.Galois)
<CyrusYzGTt> dodoincfedora.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/im-on-strike-too/
<straybirdsnest> 我觉得可以拿来当作学习python的一个练习，挺好的
<CyrusYzGTt> wtogami.blogspot.com/2012/01/hawaii-android-automatic-time-zone-bug.html
<metbsd> ircbot,尽整些没用的东西
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • eclipse怎么添加photran插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361116 我要学fortran，我知道ubuntu有个原生的编译器，但是没有完整的IDE。朋友推荐用eclipse。我是10.04。eclipse我已经正常安装了。 但是不知道： 怎么添加photran，我看官网，似乎说eclipse装了photran就装了 eclipse界面是英语，有汉化包吗？ 统计信息: …
<LOL_> 写Bot去看对应的rfc协议,虽然俺几乎没看过
<straybirdsnest> 我觉得bot还是挺有用的，比如无聊的时候找事干
<straybirdsnest> 哈哈哈哈
<straybirdsnest> 乃们换乃们有爱的话题吧，吾辈去看文档去了
<LOL_> 再加点Socket就行了,网上有很多现成的Python写的Bot
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: Someone like you听过没
<maya> 想吃辣。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 木有
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 要 吃 轻淡的
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 要忍哇。。。 5555
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 奸夫竟然没来 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 乖
<maya> LOL_: 囧
<LOL_> maya: ...
<LOL_> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 18 日 星期三 20:16:07
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<^k^> LOL_, 2012-01-18 20:16:52 +0800
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 聊聊这个 http://jandan.net/2012/01/18/test-tube-meat.html
<straybirdsnest> 这个东西在各种SF里面看多了
<straybirdsnest> 没感觉了
<LOL_> adam8157:  jandan.net跟你有关系吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel-announce/2012-January/000880.html  help
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Packages with inactive owners orphaned and inactive comaintainers removed
<straybirdsnest> 倒是我发现empathy里面好像没法获取聊天室列表
<adam8157> LOL_: 没...
<straybirdsnest> 难道又是我设置的问题？
<LOL_> adam8157: 真没?
<adam8157> LOL_: 你说呢
<LOL_> adam8157: 蛋蛋 煎蛋 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ kick LOL_
<adam8157> LOL_: 黄牌一张送给你
<maya> 话说 LOL_ 多大
<straybirdsnest> 他不是lolicon嘛？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<straybirdsnest> 一般lolicon都是大叔心啊
<LOL_> 多大是啥意思?
<straybirdsnest> 一般是指年纪
<CyrusYzGTt> lolita§ 洛丽塔？？
<straybirdsnest> 当然乃可以各种恶心的曲解
<LOL_> 本人极品小正太
<straybirdsnest> loli的词源
<lolita> LOL_: 乃自己悟。。
<straybirdsnest> 195X年的电影
<LOL_> lolita: 你跟lolicon是一对吗?
<lolicon> ……
<lolicon> 我感觉膝盖有点东西……
<lolita> lolicon: 说话了。。
<lolita> LOL_: 咱三是一对儿。。
<LOL_> 一只小Loli还有一个猥琐的Lolicon大叔, lol
<k3nz0> PENIS!
<straybirdsnest> 好吧
<straybirdsnest> 乃们需要聊一聊和蓝白色胖次有关的话题，大概
<straybirdsnest> 错了，应该是蓝白条纹
<LOL_> 你膝盖中了一箭101
<k3nz0> 大 <- fuck that guy
<CyrusYzGTt> lolita§ ..你 移情，，
<lolita> CyrusYzGTt: 重么了。。
<maya> 还是酱紫舒服。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ,,嗯嗯，， 抱抱
<straybirdsnest> 话说乃还木有高考吗？
<maya> 我去。。
<maya> straybirdsnest: 我呀？
<maya> straybirdsnest: 是呀、、
<straybirdsnest> maya: 是啊
<k3nz0> 我吸
<CyrusYzGTt> straybirdsnest§ 我代替 maya 说 木有，，要 今年的 6~7月份
<straybirdsnest> 高一的话就算了，高二以上还是请去多复习吧
<maya> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 人造肉， 谁会吃
<maya> 年后。。 年后。。
<k3nz0> 哈哈
<alpha080> 我。。
<straybirdsnest> 毕竟一个好的学校还是会让有一个好的感觉的
<alpha080> 人肉我都吃过了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 对喔，， 你将来要 养我的，，，快去 复习，
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哥屋恩。。
<snugglecat> maya: 准备考哪
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 妹屋恩
<maya> 南京
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 我去。。。
<alpha080> 乃们谁吃过？味道不会酸的哈
<alpha080> 挺好吃的，啧啧
<straybirdsnest> 看着各种晒吾辈觉得鸭梨很大
<snugglecat> maya: 哦， 南京大学??
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 屋恩 ，，不是 亲亲的意思么，，
<maya> straybirdsnest: 多大
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哥屋恩=滚，，，
<snugglecat> maya: 找到 弟 了 ??
<alpha080> 这儿有没有codecademy的同学阿？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 小心奸夫爆你菊 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ... 伤心。。
<zhan> 南京？
<straybirdsnest> 乃可以自行猜想，反正还没到失业的时间
<maya> snugglecat: 考不上南大。。
<alpha080> 学习javascript中
<straybirdsnest> 虽然已经到了失业的年纪了
<snugglecat> 南京妹子大学???
<alpha080> 那来福建吧。。。
<maya> straybirdsnest: 囧
<zhan> maya: 要有信心嘛
 * CyrusYzGTt 被 maya  伤心的去 玩  freenet 和 看 youtube去了
<straybirdsnest> maya: 至少考个一本吧
<maya> alpha080: 去福建乃给我学费？
<snugglecat> maya: 准备考什么
<alpha080> 薯薯带你去吃泉州小吃
<maya> straybirdsnest: 捏一定的。。
<cap_sensitive> 谁跟我说句话？我测试一下irssi。谢谢
<alpha080> 没事还可以游到金门玩
<zerta_D> cap_sensitive: hello
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 鄙视你,',
<maya> snugglecat: 神马准备考神马
<alpha080> cap_sensitive: 不屑
<snugglecat> maya: 专业
<maya> 奥。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。
<snugglecat> maya: 文学??
<maya> 准备主修中文  自学计算机 到时候考计算机证 就业以计算机为主
<zhan> 天－－文学
<maya> snugglecat: 乃太有才了。。
<straybirdsnest> maya: 乃这个想法，嘛……
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERmHdy-7T70&feature=g-sci&context=G260c35eCIAAAAAAAPAA
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - Incredible UFO - Sinking of the Costa Concordia, January 15, 2012.mp4
<alpha080> 学中文么？赶快写文章去
<snugglecat> maya: 怎么有才了
<maya> straybirdsnest: 肿么了。。
<LOL_> 数学 曾经的梦想
<alvin_test> E.Galois
<straybirdsnest> maya: 跟乃说有些囧乃信不信
<alvin_test> dodoincfedora.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/im-on-strike-too/
<alvin_rxg> Title: I’m on strike too! « Ankur's Tech blog (@ dodoincfedora.wordpress.com)
<maya> straybirdsnest: 好吧。。。
<LOL_> E.Galois
<maya> 求解释
<zhan> maya: 挺好的啊，别听那死鸟扯
<straybirdsnest> maya: 老实说现在的学校感觉都挺混的，还得靠自己
<maya> 我写文章不好  找出别人文章的毛病到时可以。。
<straybirdsnest> zhan: 好吧，吾辈不扯了，嘛
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: <alvin_rxg> Title: E.Galois (@ E.Galois)
<maya> straybirdsnest: 我这些事情也没打算考学校啊。。
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 之前的 bug，忘了限定變量的有效範圍了
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 哥哥，会祝福你的，， 别了，，
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 咋啦？
 * CyrusYzGTt 无视 maya 
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你怎么写了个Bot出来?你不是很讨厌Bot吗
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 肿么了。。
<lei> 我装了这个透明引擎
<lei> gtk-engine-murrine
<lei> 但只有终端会透明,其他窗口都不透明
<CyrusYzGTt> 继续无视某人
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 临终之前再玩几句呗
 * maya CyrusYzGTt 重么了！
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 你要挂了？大家会怀念你的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..一边去
<LOL_> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 滚，。。
 * CyrusYzGTt .. 你叫 为夫滚。。 5555
<LOL_> !ddw
<oink> DDW: LOL_ 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  451584890
<zhan> 额。。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt .. maya 你叫 为夫滚。。 5555
 * maya CyrusYzGTt 我晕。。。
<maya> 哇哈哈 好孝顺。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt .. maya 抱抱
<straybirdsnest> 一群晒的人太伤了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 来呀
<happyaron> iGoogle: ee
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !ddw
<oink> DDW: LOL_ 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  451682437  451682437
<LOL_> zhan: !ddw
<oink> DDW: LOL_ 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  451703734  451703734
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 在玩 freenet 和看 youtube没空
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<tusooa> ls
<zhan> happyaron: 把 ee 他
<zhan> happyaron: t 了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ freenet http://freenetproject.org/
<happyaron> zhan: 说干就干哦
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y The Freenet Project - /index
<alpha080> !ddw
<oink> DDW: alpha080 加入游戏 (2/4)  451819562
<happyaron> 不是4w么？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 4w是 那个 Oicebot
<metbsd> 有人玩英雄杀吗
<LOL_> zhan: 把cc t了,你不是很想这么做吗   lol
<metbsd> 腾讯的
<tusooa> \e9nd ● sudo ln -sv /bin/grep /usr/bin
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 玩过，，不过 不会玩，，整天输就不玩。。
<CyrusYzGTt>  \e9nd ● sudo rm -fr /
<metbsd> Linux能玩英雄杀？
<tusooa> ● sudo rm -vi /usr/bin/grep
<tusooa> rm：是否删除符号链接 "/usr/bin/grep"？y
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: rm -rf /*
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: http://img165.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20120116/22/64565888201201162245592980602453322_013.jpg 这是你的饭量么
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 么事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 这个才是正确的命令啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,,但是 rm -fr 也能用。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 问什么 ln -s
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 要顺序的么。。
<oink> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  452059796
<happyaron> # LC_ALL=C rm -rf /                                          ~
<happyaron> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on `/'
<happyaron> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<tusooa> MaskRay: 编译hyghen(是神马???)的时候提示 checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... configure: error: no acceptable grep could be found in /usr/lib64/ccache/bin:/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/4:/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3:/usr/xpg4/bin
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 反过来也是一样的提示
<MaskRay> tusooa: % eix hyghe
<MaskRay> No matches found.
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..可是我 以前 玩过  rm -fr / 就将删除干净，，除了 ram的
<tusooa> MaskRay: hyphen
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 你再试试呢。
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 新版本的coreutils
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 找个chroot
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 我用 虚拟机 测试过的
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ .. 啥？？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKquJtIS-l0&feature=g-sci&context=G238b324CIAAAAAAAUAA
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - OCZ RevoDrive Hybrid 1TB SSD/HDD Review & Benchmarks
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我的版本是8.5
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ coreutils-8.12-2.fc16.x86_64
<tusooa> [ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/grep-2.9  USE="nls pcre" 0 kB
<lolicon> grep 2.10 。。
<lolicon> coreutils 8.15
<tusooa> grep: symbol lookup error: /lib64/libpcre.so.0: undefined symbol: ^pcre_ucd_stage2 #全这样
<tusooa> revdep-rebuild的时候
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没碰到，sys-apps/grep[nls,grep]
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没碰到，sys-apps/grep[nls,pcre]
<tusooa>      Installed versions:  2.9(23时07分30秒 2012年01月16日)(nls pcre)
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 额
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 历史版本了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 最近发现 fedora的 底层 lib都很 旧。。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 升级之
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..源里，，木有，，
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 换gentoo
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 不回去，， 上次 macrocai 很可恶，不教我 USE 和 make的详细配置
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 换发行版，比如gentoo
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 跟滚动发行版拼版本……拼不过的……
<happyaron> lolicon: 他那也太旧了
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 除非你追开发版……
<happyaron> lolicon: 我这儿10.10都coreutils 8.5
<lolicon> ……
<happyaron> lolicon: 他那F16才到8.12
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: /etc/portage/package.use <-- 在这里配……
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..想换，， 不过，我找到工作，， 会很少接触 电脑，，想能够 平滑升级的，不搞服务器的，所以暂时不换，，
<happyaron> 都不是一个年代的事情。。。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: debian能平滑升级
<happyaron> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ ,,上次问，你们怎么不说。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 就算 6个月 不接触 电脑也能平滑 安稳 稳定 顺利的升级？？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 一般来说两年升级一次问题也不大。
<happyaron> 前提是你用stable
<happyaron> stable的包大概比ubuntu 10.10新一点
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,, 但是 不会用 apt  deb 还有 我以前 用 debian testing 升级 内核 都不成功，，都要重装
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 用stable啦，非冻结期谁用testing谁傻逼
<happyaron> 两年一个大版本
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 不过 debian不能 用户名 大小写结合，，
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 不过 debian不能 用户名和登录帐号 大小写结合，，
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ...
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 你是说登录帐号名，还是用户的name？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 都有
<happyaron> 帐号名只能小写，用户的name随便。。。
<happyaron> 似乎是这样。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 不喜欢，， fedora怎么可以，，
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: lol 那你还是用fedora吧
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,,
<happyaron> 或者centos，虽然软件少点，但是比较稳定。
<happyaron> 很早以前用过centos + apt-rpm
<happyaron> 那个时候的yum实在太矬了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 没有什么要写的，eselect profile set，最多加个 xft
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: http://iof5.imgkeep.com/i/00090/tfvdteq37xgl.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM2eFfTXnCs&feature=g-sci&context=G2497be5CIAAAAAAAYAA
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - Why the Runaway Universe Discovery Won the Nobel Prize in Physics
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..但是，，还是 很麻烦，， 有些 源码的网站被 gfwed的，，编译很麻烦。。
<happyaron> http://www.brendangregg.com/Specials/onstat.c
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<^k^> happyaron,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 我玩这么久都没遇过源码被 gfw 这种事……
<LOL_> Nobel?为毛不发个Fields
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 你装什么软件这么和谐……
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ .. python..
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 所以有 GENTOO_MIRRORS 啊
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: lolicon 是python黑
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: gentoo镜像呢
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ .. 但是 木有 fastestmirror.. 自己加比较麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 哦
<alpha080> mirroselect
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 对，yum 这插件也极为矬
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 不就那几个…… 163什么的……
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..现在好用，，
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 是 .sg 和 lupa的快
<alpha080> .toUpperCase
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我手里一堆centos，fastestmirror偶尔脑残
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDZo51k2BWQ&feature=g-sci&context=G27fd2a8CIAAAAAAAlAA  我比较喜欢的loli..科学家
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - Squishy Circuits -- Sylvia's Mini Maker Show
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..额，，好吧，
<CyrusYzGTt> 最近貌似 ruby也被gfwed..
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ruby.taobao.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Rubygems 镜像 - 淘宝网 (@ )
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 知道，，
<cap_sensitive> 我测试一下irssi，下面可能会说几句废话跟机器人。别理我。抱歉。
<cap_sensitive> ^k^: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> cap_sensitive§ ，， 好吧
<^k^> cap_sensitive, 好 ㍭ 21:17 新年快乐，除夕还有 4.11天
<straybirdsnest> 给力的家伙
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 为什么我下了个skype不能用阿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361119 我是ubuntu11.10的 刚安装好一个skype 却发现不能用。。不知道怎么回事 谁帮忙解决下阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 最爱小香猪 — 2012-01-18 21:16
<DRDarkRaven> 怎么办，这几天好颓废
<cap_sensitive> ^k^: Hi
<cfy> SOPA!!!!!
<cfy> 我们能干点啥？！
<^k^> cap_sensitive, 好 ㍭ 21:22 新年快乐，除夕还有 4.11天
<CyrusYzGTt> DRDarkRaven§ 去帮助 fedora
<MaskRay> cfy: 等到我们也颁布这个。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 用 USA IP去 阻止 SOPA
<cfy> MaskRay: 悲剧。gnu和wikipedia都显示SOPA的东西。。。可是我们能干啥呢。。要不，去捐款。。可是我没信用卡。。
<DRDarkRaven> CyrusYzGTt, fedora怎么了？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 好久不翻墙了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> DRDarkRaven§ ,, fedora最近 好多包 要消失了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> DRDarkRaven§ http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel-announce/2012-January/000880.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Packages with inactive owners orphaned and inactive comaintainers removed
<DRDarkRaven> CyrusYzGTt, 这也不是我帮的上的啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Linux multipath SAN Boot 是不是还要另外折腾点啥
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 中国根本用不到这个
<CyrusYzGTt> DRDarkRaven§ ,, 你不是 颓废么，，给你 工作就 有精神的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 要加到启动ramfs
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 江磊发过个dev works...
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 怎么说
<DRDarkRaven> CyrusYzGTt, 至少给我让我有动力的工作嘛= =
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 然RHEL安装的时候给我选multipath device...我以为它帮我全都搞定...
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 中国要审查还用得着去弄部法律么= =
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. USA 的 SOPA 被批准后，， 天朝会颁布比 SOPA更加 苛刻的 super SOPA
<cfy> MaskRay: configure.ac都是手写的么?
<alvin_rxg> Title: DOMAIN ERROR (@ )
<CyrusYzGTt> DRDarkRaven§ 。。 。。 好吧，， 继续颓废去吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 还是AIX好阿，OS里把SMS选的都重载了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: 我好苦恼啊
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你是不是 把  configure.ac 当 网址了。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: alt_disk_install多傻瓜
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 没用挂就好，用挂了很不好
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 看 youtube去
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: 不行啊
<cap_sensitive> ^k^: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 去 天上人间
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 用挂了就是自己干了自己爷爷，时间旅行悖论了
<^k^> cap_sensitive, 好 ㍭ 21:27 新年快乐，除夕还有 4.11天
 * DRDarkRaven 趴 
<MaskRay> cfy: 你要学autotools...
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, configure.ac确实是手写的不是？
<alvin_rxg> Title: DOMAIN ERROR (@ configure.ac)
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 是判斷 domain suffix 的
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 是啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: 公猫总要躺在我怀里， 看个av片都觉得别扭， 看来以后打飞机是没办法了
<MaskRay> m4博大精深
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, makefile.am也是吧？autotool里的= =
<alvin_rxg> Title: Домен зарегистрирован. (@ makefile.am)
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？
<cap_sensitive> ^k^: hi
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你写个脚本……tar xf /usr/portage/distfiles/$1 -C /tmp ，要带zsh-completion的
<cfy> MaskRay: autoconf+automake?
<snugglecat> 死猫不给摸肚子
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, m4怎么了，有什么好的地方？
<^k^> cap_sensitive, 好 ㍭ 21:30 新年快乐，除夕还有 4.10天
<tusooa> http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64/dev-libs/libpcre-8.12.tbz2 #践兔是咋了，老坏东西
<tusooa> MaskRay: ae-解压.bash 你看看
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥都可以解压的。
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: m4 examples里有个curry……functional的东西。。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..额
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 你不是 奸猫犯么。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 要自动解压distfiles里的。。
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, OTZ
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 但是你不会把买
<snugglecat> :)
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 但是你不会把m4当作单独的语言用吧？
<tusooa> MaskRay: xdist () { tar xf "/usr/portage/distfiles/$1" -C /tmp; }
<MeaCulpa_> tusooa: 没遇到~~
<tusooa> 下了个tbz2，解决了。
<tusooa> 然后bootstrap
<MeaCulpa_> tusooa: 是perl烂
<tusooa> MeaCulpa_: 啥额。libpcre的问题。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 关键是zshcomp
<MeaCulpa_> tusooa: libpcre是啥
<tusooa> MaskRay: man zshcompsys
<tusooa> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> tusooa:  Perl-compatible regular expression library
<MeaCulpa_> tusooa: 很多问题的根源都是perl....
<cfy> MaskRay: 有生成configure.ac的么？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 写了一个，怎么测试？zsh导入
<tusooa> MaskRay: autoload啊。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 放到fpath里
<MaskRay> cfy: 试试用m4生成？
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么弄？
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, cfy 生成configure.ac的东西应该叫什么 autoautoconf = =?
<tusooa> _files -W /usr/portage/distfiles -g '*.tar*' 这样的?
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: ?
<tusooa> DRDarkRaven: autoscan
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, MaskRay 不试试cmake?
<tusooa> 就是的额。cmake简单，好用。
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/536707/
<MaskRay> tusooa: 不行
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 哦。下次试试
<namoamitabuddha> SOPA
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 那 configure.ac有自动生成的么？还是都是手写的？
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 照 MaskRay 的说法应该是有，我不知道= =
<tusooa> MaskRay: 光_files -W /usr/portage/distfiles呢
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 哦。 看某个项目的configure.ac有7.9Kb.....
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 这也不大吧？也就2～3百行吧？
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 328行不大？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 咱公司的Windows真可爱，"Network Error. No buffer space available."
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: ..
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 不大
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 好吧。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 能否利用sabayon的binpkg
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不知道额
<lolicon> ac 貌似是手写…… 不过有模板吧……
<flh> weekey
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 可以加sabayon的overlay, emerge entropy equo, 再 equo install包，但依赖就难说了
<cfy> lolicon: 原来如此。
<CyrusYzGTt> MOV    传送字或字节.
<CyrusYzGTt>         MOVSX  先符号扩展,再传送.
<CyrusYzGTt>         MOVZX  先零扩展,再传送.
<CyrusYzGTt>         PUSH    把字压入堆栈.
<CyrusYzGTt>         POP    把字弹出堆栈.
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<cap_sensitive> hilight
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 还不如找人emerge出一个包发给他
<flh> wheeyz---
 * MeaCulpa1 quickpkg
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 刚找个某个 破解注册软体 的 文档
<cap_sensitive> 怎么实时保存 irssi 的配置文件？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我。。。想要去商店了。
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 找别人qpkg
<cfy> 还有人用C写fcgi么。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 。。 关我么事。。
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 我有2台gentoo可以相互qpkg
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: http://cnbeta.com/articles/169885.htm
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 黑客入侵南非银行系统 盗取670万美元_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 万一有点小包小库装不上
<flh> 这有人装wheezy
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 好吧。我不懂得。
<namoamitabuddha> 装 squeeze
<happyaron> freeze之前谁用testing谁傻逼
<happyaron> 这话我重复不下五次了。
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 真的
<cfy> happyaron: 那想用新版本的软件的人怎么办？
<happyaron> cfy: unstable
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 阿，没人用 testing 没人测试咯
<lolicon> happyaron: 我是傻逼……
<lolicon> happyaron: 为什么
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: freeze以后再用testing
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 话说 testing 和 sid 就差一个月左右吧？
<happyaron> lolicon: bug修复最少10天才能进入testing，以至于因为别的bug阻碍某些包长期不能进入testing
<happyaron> lolicon: testing没有安全支持
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 听说 sid 依赖关系破损
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，这个实在是。。。不能忍受。包缺失。。。
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: cfy sid 依赖关系出问题，报bug之后第二天就解决了
<cfy> happyaron: 我gentoo了。。。。等到夏天。。。
<happyaron> 而testing在freeze前不能避免这种问题，反而是要多等很久才能得到修复
<cfy> happyaron: 我不知道该怎么办。。。我的破散热。。。
<happyaron> cfy: debian stable/unstable
<MaskRay> cfy: 找个台式
<edison0354> cfy: 额，你又在折腾了
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，考虑买台新电脑。。
<edison0354> cfy: 我今天刚收拾好我的10.7.2
<cfy> edison0354: 哪有！
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 拆开来清理下
<cfy> edison0354: 我不准备装了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 这部片子 支持 3D转换 1080p 可是，，木有 3D眼睛/眼镜
<cfy> edison0354: 你什么时候帮我装下 T_T
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 很麻烦的。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 考研前一次升级，升坏了，我就再也没管……
<CyrusYzGTt> 这部片子 支持 3D转换 1080p 可是，，木有 3D眼睛/眼镜 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYmctNpC47M&feature=g-sci&context=G2b3bde0CIAAAAAAAmAA
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - 1/16/2012 -- Phobos-Grunt satellite crashes near south Chile -- same region as Earthquake swarm
<edison0354> cfy: 有两个多月了……今天终于收拾好了……
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 对了，bpo 的 bug 能报么?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..忘了给链接。。
<cfy> edison0354: ... 考研 考上没？
<edison0354> cfy: 鬼知道哦啊
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<edison0354> happyaron: 你今年是不是还得考……
<tusooa> 吾的践兔，夏天没啥问题，现在经常90多。
<tusooa> cpu温度
<edison0354> tusooa: 我的tjmax才90……
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ .. 兔嫂，， 。。
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 反馈给backports邮件列表
<happyaron> edison0354: y
<tusooa> 只好编译中间^Z降温下
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ Physical id 0:  +49.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 0:         +45.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<happyaron> tusooa: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 1:         +49.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 2:         +49.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 3:         +46.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
 * edison0354 有在墙外的么？求帮下载 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=98OI8TEF
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 有个reportbug的工具可以么？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 伤不起的四核……
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ,,我忘记我的帐号密码。。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 我看那里写strongly recommend
<flh> cpu温度高，我吃够了苦
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ..
<jiero> edison0354 下载  Tetris (Game Music)？？
<flh> 是笔记本还是台式机？
<jiero> lol
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 嗯。
<jiero>  算了不帮了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ megaupload木有帐号密码，， 我之前用代理下载的
<jiero> 耗费流量
<tusooa> .
<jiero> tusooa: 兔兔
<happyaron> edison0354: 挂代理下
<edison0354> jiero: 恩……
<tusooa> 兔年要过去了。是不 ^k^
<jiero> tusooa:  兔叟
<tusooa> ^k^:
<edison0354> happyaron: IP爆了……
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下... ㍭ 21:59 新年快乐，除夕还有 4.08天
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 你问 寡人？？
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 看到有人cpu高温就有同感
<edison0354> flh: 我改洗风扇了……
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..我夏天 全开性能，， 有 80对度。。
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 没办法就找了台式机，是的，你的方法可以，就是不方便
<edison0354> cfy: 今天MAC删错驱动，CPU直接稳定在最高频率……那个温度直线上升啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 用 液氮，，
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 我是平时就80度，95度就死机
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 小心把XX冻掉下来
<Patrick_DJ> 80...
<namoamitabuddha> 开 performance ...
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ .. 我用麻将 抬高，，
<tusooa> test是linux默认
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 额，，我一般不用 当下载机 有 活动就 40多
<flh> 办法总比困难多，哈哈
<tusooa> cap_sensitive是linux默认
<flh> hp的本就是鸟，不好，
<cap_sensitive> ^k^:
<happyaron> 我去twitter再重申一次非freeze阶段谁用testing谁傻逼。
<^k^> cap_sensitive, 休息一下... ㍮ 22:05 新年快乐，除夕还有 4.08天
<flh> happyaron: 我用呀，可惜不理想
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 没研究出 aptitude 怎么用其他下载器接管
<namoamitabuddha> flh: downgrade to squeeze
<MeaCulpa1> iGoogle: F|A服务器不错，早上美国人多，晚上似乎有亚洲人，只有下午才是Bot唱主角
<flh> namoamitabuddha:  我用wheezy
<flh> namoamitabuddha:  窗口管理器不习惯
<namoamitabuddha> flh: wm 可以换
<herdingcat> 请教大家一个问题，在淘宝上能买到ARM的开发板吗？我看有很多，但是大部分是有显示屏的，我想要那种没有显示屏的，可以有VGA。
<herdingcat> 然后最好有SD卡槽，做存储用，大家有好的建议吗？谢谢。
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 又觉得好看，新鲜，不想换
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 那就折腾吧
<edison0354> happyaron: roylez_ 刚刚发生啥了……
<flh> namoamitabuddha: gnome-terminal的透明可以看后台的视频。工作时
 * herdingcat is waiting......
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 你可以单独用新软件
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ 用 /me 大声说。。
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 首先在 bpo 里面找找有没有
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 把整个系统放在 testing 太危险
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚，只是玩玩，不是常用的系统
<flh> namoamitabuddha: debian的testing稳定的，大可以放心
<jiero> 主席是危险人物
 * CyrusYzGTt       herdingcat 有事问各位
<roylez_> jiero: 只要不坐火车，我就是无敌的
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 我在 testing 有过一次因为好久没更新，依赖关系实在搞不定导致几乎所有软件被 remove 的经历。
<roylez_> jiero: 后天上火车...
<tusooa> 。。。。。
<MeaCulpa1> Debian testing = Debian ONLY FOR testing
<herdingcat> CyrusYzGTt, that's okay. I can wait.
<tusooa> MeaCulpa1: 在only前边加个is
<MeaCulpa1> tusooa: 那太过了
<tusooa>  :em04
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ 你再发一两遍，， 她们之前还在 聊 月经
<jiero> roylez_ 带好心脏病的药？
<jiero> roylez_ 要特效的
<roylez_> jiero: 我信神，等着原地满血复活
<herdingcat> 请教大家一个问题，在淘宝上能买到ARM的开发板吗？我看有很多，但是大部分是有显示屏的，我想要那种没有显示屏的，可以有VGA。
<herdingcat> 然后最好有SD卡槽，做存储用，大家有好的建议吗？谢谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ ..对了，，我记得 她们 貌似发过 京东 和 当当的 开发板的。。
<herdingcat> en ?
<herdingcat> CyrusYzGTt, http://search.360buy.com/Search?keyword=%BF%AA%B7%A2%B0%E5
<^k^> herdingcat,啥网址y 开发板 - 商品搜索 - 京东商城
<herdingcat> 啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ 不过。。 你最好 在淘宝 再找找，，哪里貌似有 的。。我以前貌似看过有 电子零件的
<herdingcat> 恩
<herdingcat> 我准备在淘宝买了
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ ..貌似现在木有了。。
<pocoyo> cfy: .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何修改Ubuntu的默认字体 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361125 如何修改Ubuntu的默认字体，我的版本是Ubuntu11.10的中文是宋体感觉不好看，如何更改成微米黑字体呢。 昨天刚装的系统，对这个系统很陌生。 统计信息: 发表于 由 1094454852 — 2012-01-18 22:12
<pocoyo> cfy: 在不？
<herdingcat> CyrusYzGTt, 要不整个x86的嵌入式主板玩？
<herdingcat> 好找
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ 找 ARMv7 看看
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ 高通
<herdingcat> 恩
<Pwnna> Java.
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ ARMv7 64bit..的
<cfy>  pocoyo: 在
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ mach-imx         mach-nomadik    mach-s5pv210    plat-iop
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ mach-bcmring   mach-ixp23xx     mach-prima2     mach-tegra      plat-s3c24xx
<CyrusYzGTt> herdingcat§ 都是 arm 的
<pocoyo> cfy: 收 gmail.
<tusooa> source compiled
<cfy> pocoyo: okay
<whsailing> !t
<cfy> pocoyo: 你试过了么？
<tusooa> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pocoyo> cfy: 我用你的泄露密码包 没解开。
<herdingcat> 好滴
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<cfy> pocoyo: 你跑了多久？
<pocoyo> 跑了两小时了，我的速度貌似才200K那个速度那儿显示。
<cfy> pocoyo: 两个小时就跑完了呀
<pocoyo> cfy: 没跑完 我测不下去了
<cfy> pocoyo: 为啥？
<jiero> 最近经常坏掉。
<pocoyo> cfy: 时间太长了
<cfy> pocoyo: ....
<cfy> pocoyo: 那我跑跑看。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 想看看你的速度有多快。
<cfy> pocoyo: [00:00:12] 11840 keys tested (993.14 k/s)
<cfy> pocoyo: 两个ap么？
<pocoyo> cfy: 比我的快了快4倍了，为啥我的机器这么差？ core 一代 1.86
<pocoyo> cfy: 应该是一个ap.
<cfy> pocoyo: 那我跑跑看。看能出结果不
<pocoyo> cfy: 好。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我用了专门给wifi的。也会快点。
<cfy> pocoyo: 去掉了范围外的密码
<cfy> 比如wpa-psk需要8~63
<pocoyo> cfy: 没有。 不懂。
<pocoyo> cfy: 啥是专门给wifi的？
<cfy> pocoyo: 就是去掉了不可能是wifi密码的东西
<cfy> pocoyo: 比如小于8位的密码。是不能作为wpa-psk的密码的
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么去掉的？
<cfy> pocoyo: 写程序啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 我不是不会写嘛。你别欺负老实人嘛
<edison0354> pocoyo: 看你也不像老实人
<edison0354> pocoyo: 老湿淫还差不多
<zhan> æ·«
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114668 看我这个破解步骤对不对。我用bt5 测试的。
<pocoyo> edison0354:  好吧我是老湿淫。
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以的吧。
<cfy> pocoyo: http://code.google.com/p/cfy/downloads/detail?name=wifi.7z
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: wifi.7z - cfy - wifi - some stuff - Google Project Hosting
<pocoyo> cfy: 我用我的 无线路由器测试的话，密码allpassword里面有，我用自己的机器连无线的同时用mon0抓到的handshake 很快就破解出来了 但是别人的就不行了。 我就怀疑是不是有问题。
<cfy> pocoyo: 如果有密码的话， 密码应该是 agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<cfy> pocoyo: 别人的密码，没那么好破嘛
<cfy> pocoyo: 如果用数字的话，就麻烦了。比如电话号码啥的。
<pocoyo> cfy: agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa 这是啥？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我专门为wpa-psk整理的密码
<cfy> pocoyo: 你可以下载。密码如果有的话，就是 agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<cfy> pocoyo: 那些路由器的ssid是啥？
<cfy> pocoyo: 实在不行的话，你把你在的城市名字告诉我，我再试试手机号码。电话号码啥的。
<cfy> pocoyo: 这种本来就看运气 :D
<pocoyo> 就一个。ESSID 是 hero2003
<pocoyo> 就一个。ESSID 是 hero2003 在郑州。
<edison0354> cfy: 你温州连到郑州么……
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。
<cfy> edison0354: 没啥分析下。
<cfy> edison0354: pocoyo: 有了郑州，手机号码可以缩小范围嘛
<cfy> 前面7位啥的都是固定的。
<cfy> pocoyo: 估计暴力破解没希望了。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 要不。hero+数字试试？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 你连着破解 当然快。。
<jiero> 是？
<jiero> 破解什么啊？
<jiero> 手机？
<cfy> jiero: wifi
<jiero> 哦。
<cfy> jiero: wpa-psk
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...又不是wep
<jiero> 你们。。。为何呢？
<cfy> jiero: 测试嘛。
<straybirdsnest> 为了蹭网吗？
<straybirdsnest> ……
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 什么叫 连着破解？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我自己试过 链接我家的 wpa2 然后破解。。发现 30秒就破解出来
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么才能生成 hero+数学的组合？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 自然码双拼练习工具... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361127 ubuntu下这方面工具比较少，做了个简单的练习工具。要的自己点吧 http://mattmonkey.github.com/shuangpin/shuangpin.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 mattmonkey — 2012-01-18 22:32
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 啥密码？你暴力破的？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 就是 边链接 wifi边破解
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 还有这种法子？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§  大概 16位密码
<cfy> pocoyo: 编程，生成字典，然后aircrack -w xxx
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得不会吧。。。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 没错， 我试着另外一台机器连上 用我这台破解 结果还是得不出结果。
<cfy> 这么快？
<cfy> wpa-psk怎么连着破？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..我有 两个 无线局域网卡，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不是方法啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 给我说说怎么编程 符合 wifi 密码的 生成个密码表吧
<maya1> 额要碎叫咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..本机 双 无线
<cfy> pocoyo: 最简单的是套n个循环。。。否则的话，找算法。
<CyrusYzGTt>  maya1 走吧，， 然后 滚回 我的 床
<cfy> pocoyo: 8~63位嘛
<cfy> maya1: ....
<cfy> maya1: 你太萌了。。。
<maya1> 昨晚熬到两点 今天逛街的时候差点死掉。。
<tusooa> ls
<maya1> 后来实在熬不了了  去KFC吃了一顿就趴在桌子上睡了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 试试 先 aiodump-ng-oui-update 然后，，再开始
<maya1> 明儿去爷爷家 所以今天一定早点睡。。
<maya1> 各位也要早睡咯~
 * tusooa Segmentation fault
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. 照片。。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 去去去
<pocoyo> cfy: 我看youtube上的视频 wpa2 在海盗湾上的密码表有9G多啊。真受不了。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. 去 我家？？
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: BT5 也有这个命令吗？
<maya1> 去你老母哇
<cfy> pocoyo: ...霸气
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ aircrack-ng 自带的，
<pocoyo> cfy: 我看后就不想下载了。我感觉只有生日的最好破解。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你用的啥，连着破？
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯这个知道。我 grub4dos 加载 BT5 live 配置的。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 网上 找到的是 3TB .. 当中 多数是 raintable..
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,就是 自己家的
<pocoyo> cfy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19FuKNS_zIA
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不是。用的啥软件？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 然后 步骤 照旧 就是，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 给教程。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 好啦 睡咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§  mdkv3
 * maya1 乃们也早睡哦~  晚安~
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: mdkv3是破解无线的？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 亲亲，，晚安
<cfy> 不是高破坏的么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯嗯
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那我再看看。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 可以 破解无线，，
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 也可以结合 msf一起用
<pocoyo> cfy: CyrusYzGTt 我听说 那种卖的蹭网卡 效果比较好一点儿， 也不知真假
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..功率被不安全放大，，当然好。。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 原来还是专业点儿的好一些呵。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://hack-it.org/index.php?title=Mdk3
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y Mdk3 - Hack-it.org
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我再看了一遍
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 嗯，， 也不需要 字典。。 就用工具默认的 msf就有 几个 字典
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个是破解的？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: msf?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 都是
<cfy> .....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 都是。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我说破解wpa密码啊。具体那个功能是破解wpa密码的？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..都可以单独破解。。结合起来就是 神器。。加上一定的硬件设备可以攻破 无人机 卫星
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..msf自己找教程 。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: msf?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ mdk3 本身就是
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: mdk3只能高破坏吧
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那你说，mdk3的哪个mode?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 说清楚点啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 结合 aircrack-ng的一个命令 可以 高速破解
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 求教程。
<CyrusYzGTt> mdk3 [your_interface]  -a 00:00:11:22:33:44 -m
<CyrusYzGTt> mdk3 [your_interface] -i 00:00:11:22:33:44
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 详情 自己 man mdk3
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: -i ?
<CyrusYzGTt> .. -i 是 旧版的，， mdk3-v6的，，现在都 v7了。。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉着工具默认的 不符合中国人的密码习惯。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我用过mdk3.感觉只是破坏。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ... 额，，但是，，是这样用的，， 我破解 别人家的，，就是用这个。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: deauthentication一下，马上就可以获得握手包
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 但是，没感觉可以除了本地暴力破解握手包的其他方法
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 你这么顺利 我都没这么顺利过。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有 pyrit 也是 帮助破解利器
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你不会是刚好碰上字典吧。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 默认的字典在哪儿放着呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 可能是 楼下近的关系
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 碰上字典的话，我随便个密码。也很快啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..可能。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..什么工具？？
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: bt5 里面的
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..木有用过 bt5
<pocoyo> firefox 里面的鼠标手势不会用。难受。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 能告诉我你当初设置的密码类型么？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 我也不会用，，
<cfy> 比如纯数字？
<cfy> 11111111111111111111111111111
<cfy> 啥的？
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: BT5也是用的 aircrack 那一套。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..我自己的还是 邻居？？
<binker> BT5是基于Ubuntu的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 都要把。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..可是，我用的是 fedora的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..不行，，只能 二选一
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 谁都一样吧
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 随便
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你的吧
<roylez_> cfy: 东西呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 就是 字母大写小写数字符号。
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: .....
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ cfy 在 骚扰我。。 踢走 cfy
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ cfy 不给你干活。。
<cfy> roylez_:  CyrusYzGTt 说有30s破解英文大小写加数字的wpa-psk的方法。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我说的是 自己家。。
<cfy> roylez: 别人家的也破了。 CyrusYzGTt
<binker> 当然有了
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 你用的密码字典在哪儿的？
 * edison0354 有在米国的淫木有？
<straybirdsnest> 悲剧，还注销不了了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 别人家，用了 40分钟。。收集 握手包
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 代理呗，，我当时 下载 穿墙软体也是在那下的
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 我都是边抓包边破解的
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 写教程，email给我，否则kickban
<cfy> edison0354: 你说的是wep吧
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 太大，代理扛不住……
<edison0354> cfy: 除了WEP啥还能破……
<cfy> edison0354: wpa-psk
<cfy> edison0354: 如果能猜到密码的话。。
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ .. 我是收集后再破解，，顺便看看有木有其它嗅探出的信息
<edison0354> cfy: 现实么……
<cfy> edison0354: 我有个字典。 密码泄露事件中提取的
<edison0354> cfy: 反正我是WPA2-PSK
<edison0354> cfy: 一般WIFI密码跟用户密码不会一样的……
<cfy> edison0354: 如果你吧qazwsedc这种作为密码
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..就是 双 无线局域网卡。。 其他木有区别
<cfy> edison0354: 那肯定能行
<cfy> edison0354: 哦？
<edison0354> cfy: ?
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 写教程
<pocoyo> edison0354: 生日的也行。大概。
<cfy> roylez_: 对，不写就kickban.太吊胃口了
<edison0354> pocoyo: 也许吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..就是 传统的方法，，不过就是 做双次，，
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 你真的不想来这聊天室了？
<edison0354> cfy: 话说所有密码事件的数据我这里都有……
<edison0354> roylez_: 这里不是聊天室，是水房
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..我说了。。 双网卡。。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 写详细教程
<cfy> edison0354: 我差不多也有。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 额。。 我的命令就 几条。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 写
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..跟你搜索到的一样，，木有区别，，就是 做两次。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 写
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..你有 4核么？？
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 写教程，等到我有新电脑了测试
 * cfy lol
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 别"....."了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 快写啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..说了。。 就是 搜索到的，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 主席让你写。你不得不写
<cfy> pocoyo: 已经测试了2530000，总共4089万
<pocoyo> cfy: 估计试不出来。唉。
<cfy> pocoyo: 试试好了。实在不行。我再试试比的规律的。
<pocoyo> cfy: 没事 我就是想试一下。
<pocoyo> cfy:  是不是所有捕获cap类型的包 都可以用 来破解密码？
<cfy> pocoyo: wep是这样
<cfy> pocoyo: wpa-psk只能是握手的
<brandy> 還有沒有人吶
<pocoyo> 没活人了
<brandy> 哦，你是哪裡的啊
<straybirdsnest> linux真是各自折腾都不怕啊，太好了
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 搜索到的给链接
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ aircrackwep 就是这个给的步骤。。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 不好使的话，哼哼
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ...这是 比较 傻瓜化的，， 你要有心理准备，，
<zhan> 啥啥啥？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。
<zhan> 啊，我怎么有帽子了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。
<cfy> roylez_: CyrusYzGT 跑了
<zhan> 是啊
<roylez_> cfy: .
<zhan> 早知道他要跑 t 一把的
<zhan> 现在只有 cfy 了
<cfy> zhan: 啊？
<pocoyo> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 18 日 星期三 23:54:16
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<yanqian> 问大家个事情，关于机房温湿度监控的，国内有什么方便好用的设备不？
<yanqian> 比如类似国外的ITwatchdog的，插上电源，网线，配置个IP，就可以web界面看到实时温度变化，默认内置一个温度传感器，也支持外接别的传感器。
<yanqian> itwatchdog这个国内都不买，从国外买周期较长。
<user6666> 监控湿度，这种东西很平常吧？
<yanqian> 比如具体什么产品呢？
<user6666> yanqian: 哦，看你的说明，是那种可以网络查看的，就不太清楚了
<zhan> 温度计
<knownbad> 公司有但不知那个厂商。
<zhan> 然后弄个摄象头识别读数
<yanqian> 啊……
<yanqian> knownbad: 您注意过是什么牌子的产品不？
<user6666> 有些也是无线的，一般是工业用品
<knownbad> 机房的空调也可以上网路。
<happyaron> roylez_ roylez 中枪的主席，看我推给你解释为啥说你傻逼了。
<knownbad> 机房空调是 emerson。
<yanqian> 是的，有些空调、UPS都可以联网mail报警等，不过现在确实需要个单独监控温度的。
<knownbad> 有 snmp alert。
<zhan> 。。。。
<happyaron> 不识好歹的面主席。
<happyaron> 为什么冻结前不要使用 #Debian tesing：testing冻结前修复bug，从开发者上传到用户更新至少要10天，若软件有其他严重问题卡在unstable则可能几个月都无法修复；testing几乎没有安全支持；testing经常会因开发需要删除一些受影响的软件包。
<happyaron> roylez_ roylez ^^^^^
<zhan> 额，我刚跑去看，你就给贴出来了
<happyaron> lol
<alvin_rxg> 怎麽還在討論 stable testing unstable 啊？……
<pocoyo> 我现在一直用着 testing unstable.
<alvin_rxg> 系統用著挺好的，就沒必要更新咯
<alvin_rxg> 怎麽 freenode 也開始廣播 sopa 了…
<knownbad> yanqian: 我晚点看看。  正忙着。
<yanqian> knownbad: 不急的，就是顺便问下，谢谢你！
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: freenode不广播才奇怪
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> “在有提示线的情况下，我的视力和智商都提高了 8%” ……
<alvin_rxg> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/emacs-indent-vline.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: emacs 缩进提示线 — LinuxTOY
<straybirdsnest> 。。。。
<stlifey> freenode建了个#sopa给人骂街来着=。=
<knownbad> yanqian: http://www.monitortools.com/environmental/
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y Monitor Temperature, Humidity and Wetness
<knownbad> 对国内的产品不清楚，我人在外。
<alvin_rxg> debian 那啥不爭論了？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 考试考完了`?
<alvin_rxg> 今天沒
<\b> 煮咖啡!
<\b> snugglecat: http://hugo-kde.blogspot.com/2012/01/oxygen-gtk3-10-is-out.html
<^k^> \b ⇪ t: KDE Hugo: Oxygen-gtk3 1.0 is out
<saimazoon> 大家好
<saimazoon> 你们知道有没有别的中文的频道？
<^k^> saimazoon, 好 ㍘ 00:47 新年快乐，除夕还有 3.97天
<saimazoon> 在这个网上
<\b> 中文 channel 很多，有人的 channel 仅此一家
<straybirdsnest> 我觉得想找个ACG频道empathy它又不给聊天室列表
<happyaron> \b: +1
<knownbad> straybirdsnest: 用 /list
<happyaron> 速溶咖啡飘过
<straybirdsnest> knownbad: 谢指教
<knownbad> irc 其实是 cli 架构。
<straybirdsnest> 貌似这货不支持这个命令
<knownbad> 哦？  我没试。
<alvin_rxg> 恭喜你在 /list 中死亡
<alvin_rxg> \b: 話說，昨天考試，我的名號不在教授的表裏邊……網上查了，不知道啥時候給 ab 了…… =.=
<\b> o ye
<\b> 不用考试了吧？　提前放假
<alvin_rxg> \b: beck 還是讓我考了呀。
<\b> ...
<\b> alvin_rxg: beck 这个精干的小老头..
<straybirdsnest> 汗，我现在有两个ID在这里
<alvin_rxg> \b: 是很奇怪的嘛。那個顯示已報名的列表裏是沒了。但在成績裏表裏卻寫寫 an
<alvin_rxg> *成績列表
<\b> alvin_rxg: 很多的。这些小考试都能考前一分钟报名
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 以前那些德国同学都这么干。。
<alvin_rxg> 就不會碰到個較真的教授給趕出去？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不会
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 就连 kopp homi　都赶不走你
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> \b: 無冬 pass 了。
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg> \b: morag 怎麽死的都不知道……  =.=
<\b> 我以为你考试 pass 了..
<\b> 那两名字太相近，morgan 还是 morag 。。。我至今没分清谁是谁
<\b> 反正只知道都是负面人物就够了..
<alvin_rxg> morag 那個到底怎麽回事啊… 把 priester 幹掉2個，然後 morag 我打到 barely wundered，就沒了……
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 應該是怎麽的呢？我咋覺得太輕松了……而且還沒打完， source stone 就崩潰了
<straybirdsnest> 无冬之夜吗？
<alvin_rxg> straybirdsnest: yo
<straybirdsnest> 倒是想玩FFX，无奈眼下最现实的是PS模拟器
<straybirdsnest> PC版各种悲催
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你到 barely wundered 已经降了 100 HP 吧?  每级 d10 的 HD　就是牛逼
<alvin_rxg> \b: 怎麽說？我打 morag，她每次就掉2、3點血啊…
<straybirdsnest> 写个脚本帮你打吧
<straybirdsnest> 全程自动操作，你只要盯着屏幕看就行了，把它磨死（大雾）
<alvin_rxg> 我是這麽打的，進門殺了個擋在門口的2個怪，然後插祭壇，回頭打 morag 發現武器無效。然後在 priester 裏邊隨便找個殺，殺了 免疫劍和 mace 的兩個。再打 morag，她開始掉血，每次2、3點……
<alvin_rxg> *拆祭壇
<alvin_rxg> 這 boss 打得太不爽了，我以為能打上半個小時的
<straybirdsnest> 玩怪物猎人一开始一个boss怪能打40分钟的路过一下
<straybirdsnest> 那游戏任务限制时间是50分钟
<alvin_rxg> 怪物獵人是啥？
<alvin_rxg> 我的build是 2bard, 16fighter
<straybirdsnest> monster hunter
<straybirdsnest> 台湾叫魔物猎人
<alvin_rxg> 呃，那是 nwn 的一個角色？
<straybirdsnest> 是一款游戏啦，呵呵呵
<alvin_rxg> :|
<straybirdsnest> 在PSP，PS，和3ds，水果，和PC上都有
<straybirdsnest> 不过PC上是网游
<alvin_rxg> 沒聽說過
<tomcheng76> 請問現在破WPA2-P2K 是不是只有brute force/dictionary attack ?
<happyaron> tomcheng76: y
<tomcheng76> monster hunter @@"
<straybirdsnest> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%AD%94%E7%89%A9%E7%8D%B5%E4%BA%BA%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97
<^k^> straybirdsnest ⇪ t: 魔物獵人系列 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<tomcheng76> happyaron: 不太清楚,所以問問.
<straybirdsnest> 乃可以自行围观
<\b> ... 对游戏没啥兴趣。。。
<happyaron> tomcheng76: y 就是 yes 啦
<straybirdsnest> y和enter效果一样呢
<tomcheng76> 好像Backtrack可以做到..就想買隻WIFI USB 玩玩看=.=
<tomcheng76> 嗯...香港y是why :D
<tomcheng76> 當然也可以yes ~~
<straybirdsnest> 其实HK里面混了各种E文的
<straybirdsnest> 比如沙发
<tomcheng76> y = yy,問y=甚麼
<straybirdsnest> 不知道呐
<\b> 开饭
<straybirdsnest> 刚巧肚子饿了，不过吃不到啊
 * \b 画饼充飢
<tomcheng76> 去睡了...晚安了廣大的同胞們..ubuntu-tw 都沒人:P
<tomcheng76> \away sleep
<straybirdsnest> 表示吃饼干中……
<flh> 我烧点心了
<\b> 神马世道，今天 reddit 怎么也罢工了..
<\b> 晩上的娱乐没了。。。
<cleamoon> google没罢工就不错了...
<\b> 上天涯，天涯不会罢工
<alvin_rxg> 127.0.0.1 google.com
<\b> ?
<knownbad> 墙
<gebjgd> 放个屁
<knownbad> 错了。  玉米棒伺候
<gebjgd> knownbad: 伺候什么?
<knownbad> 玉米棒塞屁眼。
<gebjgd> 去超市
<knownbad> 免得你遗臭万年。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你臭过?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 吃饭呢?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 新来的女同事身材很好
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 搞了她
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 有孩子了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我这大雪天..
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 这又如何?
<fivesheep> 离婚再结在德国很常见
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 长的太丑
<fivesheep> 关灯之后你只能摸到身材
<fivesheep> 不买摸到好丑
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 机会给你了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我的jj没有隔空xoxo的功能
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我相信你
<knownbad> fivesheep: 好羡慕
<knownbad> gebjgd: 流了满地口水？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么口水
<knownbad> gebjgd: knownbad: 新来的女同事身材很好
<knownbad> core kernel 3.2 出来了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上了
<gebjgd> knownbad: fivesheep alvin_rxg1 \b 内地游客在香港地铁上吃东西被骂
<\b> ---
<gebjgd> 给dockstar换硬盘
<\b> 20:08 < gebjgd> knownbad: 新来的女同事身材很好
<\b> 20:32 < gebjgd> knownbad: 上了
<knownbad> 好似上海也不能在轻轨上吃喝东西。  这正常的吧？
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> \b: 绝配。
<mugebjgd> 准备旧笔记本不用了
<mugebjgd> 把旧硬盘给dockstar
<knownbad> 老婆休了？
<fivesheep> 那女人有点竭斯底里. 不过, 小孩的父母的反应也不对.. 既然有人说了, 就让小孩别吃了呗..
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 反正, 这些新闻的评论背后也绝对少不了地域攻击..
<knownbad> 有些老中的心灵IQ有点问题。  我第一次去中国看老婆坐了东方航空。  后面坐了一对夫妇和两个小孩。  小孩脚踩在我椅背上当跑步机。  我请小孩父母管教下他们竟然跟我说他们管不了。
<knownbad> 我很想踹那对夫妇的椅背因为我也管不了我的脚。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 那是你见到傻逼了
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 回国我向来不坐国内的航班
<knownbad> 除了那次其他的都还好。
<knownbad> 我喜欢南航。
<knownbad> 航空小姐漂亮些。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 讨个空姐老婆啊
<knownbad> 不行我老婆只能当运输机空姐。
<knownbad> 要不飞不动。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆太胖了
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 让她减肥啊
<knownbad> 也没，我说说罢了。
<straybirdsnest> 乃们的话题变得还真多啊
<straybirdsnest> 又看了两三章python，觉得里面顺理成章的东西挺多的
<straybirdsnest> 我发现下的这本pdf没有说怎么做界面的问题，果然是一本语言教学的书，很好
<snugglecat> knownbad: 楼下阿婆给回猫儿子了
<\b> ..
<\b> snugglecat: 楼下阿婆半夜找你，只为了给回猫儿子?
<snugglecat> 今天她去给猫儿子去做绝育， 可能是太贵了， 舍不得
<snugglecat> 啥半夜找我
<\b> 我以为她刚找的你...
<snugglecat> 我看那猫给阿婆困在窗台， 用铁链牵着就去看看他， 阿婆就顺势给回我了
<snugglecat> 不想绝育， 又不想它跑来跑去
<\b> 为啥绝育?
<snugglecat> 公猫太调皮了
<snugglecat> 总要跑出去
<\b> 绝育就能不调皮了?
<snugglecat> 至少没那么多心思出去着母猫阿
<snugglecat> 不过阿婆理解错了， 猫儿子总跑出去， 不是因为发情， 而是阿婆用铁链困它得太厉害了。
<knownbad> 你儿子也快了。
<\b> lol
<snugglecat> 基本上就是公猫要逃离她
<knownbad> 拍张猫的照片让她供着。
<knownbad> 反正她要个东西陪她。
<snugglecat> 准备每晚 楼梯间美人的时候都让猫们出去活动
<snugglecat> 她还有一个母猫， 母猫则没那么调皮
<snugglecat> 她的母猫，走不远， 每次都回来， 公猫则总来我家
<knownbad> 有没跟你儿子说不乖把他送给阿婆关笼子？
<snugglecat> 因为猫儿子来我家， 我都会收留它， 她母猫则不大敢来我家，就是说她家的母猫和她已经建立感情， 猫儿子则没有
<snugglecat> 不过， 公猫确实很难建立与人的关系
<\b> snugglecat: 没弄清楚怎么个伦理。。。
<\b> snugglecat: 公猫就是猫儿子？　母猫是阿婆的?
<\b> snugglecat: 那你的母猫呢？
<knownbad> 他老婆
<snugglecat> 我这里确实不适合养猫， 出去就很难回来。 不过还好，俩猫都还不敢从二楼跳下
<\b> 哦
<snugglecat> 三猫呢
<knownbad> 太子
<knownbad> 门下开个洞就好了。
<\b> snugglecat: 你弄根绳子吊在阳台上，让猫爬上来
<\b> 晩上
<knownbad> 小偷也爬。
<snugglecat> 我有一母猫，半个公猫(公猫要回她家， 我也不阻碍它，所以算半个)， 她家本身也有个母猫和半个公猫
<\b> 绳子只能支撑猫的重量
<snugglecat> knownbad: 我家的门口可以开洞， 楼梯口的大门可是公共的， 我怎么敢开洞啊
<\b> snugglecat: 你给猫装个　gps,
<snugglecat> 关键问题是楼梯口的大门， 以前的公猫就是敢从1/2楼跳下， 但回不来的
<\b> snugglecat: 跑哪都能追回来
<knownbad> 为何不敢？  共产主义下无阶级。  把猫拱上去。
<snugglecat> 所以以前公猫跑了后， 我就一直不敢再放猫出去玩了。 本身我不想限制猫的自由， 觉得猫和狗不一样， 猫需要自由
<snugglecat> 1/2 楼听得懂么
<snugglecat> 一楼上二楼， 楼梯会有个转折点， 以前公猫就从这个转折点往下跳
<knownbad> 中间钉块板子让他跳接力。
<snugglecat> 原来我还真想过在楼梯口大门开个洞， 但这不大可能
<snugglecat> 原来我还真想过在楼梯口大门开个洞， 但这不可能
<knownbad> 找个地方让猫跳就行了。
<snugglecat> 找不到阿
<knownbad> 你垫背。
<snugglecat> 公猫确实麻烦
<knownbad> 挖地洞。
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 你变猫
<knownbad> 做个秘密通道。
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 天天陪着那只公猫
<snugglecat> 不过我还真想买个 追踪颈圈， 解决好自个的问题后， 攒点钱买俩追踪颈圈， 就让他们自由
<snugglecat> knownbad: 美国为宠物戴上这种颈圈的人多么
<knownbad> 上吊？
<snugglecat> gps 啥的， 我也不知道什么， 就是可以知道宠物的位置
<snugglecat> 好像是有的
<knownbad> 有钱人干的。
<snugglecat> 哦
<straybirdsnest> 如果你养一个所谓血统正的贵族猫，没准你也会买一个这种东西
<snugglecat> 美国人养宠物， 特别是猫， 是不是会留个门口让他们自由活动的
<knownbad> 美国穷人多。
<snugglecat> 美国人养宠物， 特别是猫， 是不是会留个门口让他们自由活动的
<knownbad> 没，都放高压锅里。
<snugglecat> 我看电视， 很多镜头都看到 有个门洞让宠物自由活动， 不过不知道是不是情节需要还是 习惯是酱紫
<knownbad> 煮15分就够了。
<snugglecat> ............
<straybirdsnest> 你这说的，真是一点不心疼
<\b> ,0
<snugglecat> 怎么心疼
<straybirdsnest> 他不是都直接煮了吗？
<snugglecat> 猫本身就一认屋不认人的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 你说他啊， 他就一说阿
<straybirdsnest> 想起来我家之前养的两条狗，被小偷小摸的恶贼给毒死了
<snugglecat> 猫本身就一认屋不认人的， 它们本身就是要自由活动， 困在一个小地方对它们我觉得就是一虐待。
<\b> snugglecat: 买个大房纸
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 对头，乃努力赚钱，买个豪宅
<knownbad> snugglecat: 去跟党说去。
<snugglecat> 玩累了， 要吃东西睡觉， 就会回来， 但我的环境做不到这样子阿
<\b> snugglecat: 或者搬到动物园。
<snugglecat> :)
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 然后乃给猫咪分个200平方米的地方，够它们活动了
<knownbad> 你不觉得也被铨着？
<snugglecat> 不过它们不会像前一个公猫那样敢从1/2楼跳下去， 我则很乐意给他们出去， 俩楼梯间够他们活动了
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> 其实全人类都被銓着-.-　逃不出地球
<straybirdsnest> 等过个几百年就变成初步了太阳系了
<snugglecat> 我这边的楼梯间，上下跑， 跑到天台， 又从天台跑到另一边楼梯间
<knownbad> 我母船在月球背面瞪着。
<snugglecat> 不过跑到另一边楼梯间就有的让我找了
<straybirdsnest> 至少我们有生之年是看不到大规模太空移民了
<knownbad> 等着。
<knownbad> 奇怪了。。。。
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 有钱就可以。 美国开放太空旅游了。
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 是移民，不是那种体验几天的旅游，比如在月球上建立一个殖民地啥的
<\b> ....
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 应该技术上可以了， 但上去就孤单一个人， 也没人上去阿
 * \b 不太相信太空这些东西。科学还没那没发达..
<straybirdsnest> 对的，现在的科技水平还不行
<snugglecat> 那不清楚了
<\b> 或许整个所谓的宇宙都是假像，都是人唯心造出来的
<knownbad> 等美国干嘛？  从苏联上太空更容易。
<straybirdsnest> 毕竟人口大爆炸，殖民其他星球也不是一个说说而已的事
<snugglecat> :)
<straybirdsnest> 不过SF里面那种改造成地球一样就太假了，不知道N百年后能不能搞
<snugglecat> 大家说说， 当我们这实现民主的话， 共产党，国民党， 民进党， 还有香港啥的， 会选择哪个
<knownbad> 中国移民外太空的机会比较大。
<\b> 中国官员多
<snugglecat> 领导先走
<\b> 移民也多
<snugglecat> 大家说说， 当我们这实现民主的话， 共产党，国民党， 民进党， 还有香港啥的， 会选择哪个
<straybirdsnest> 早期的移民多半也是棋子工程，去那里搞建设当苦力
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 别做梦了，中国人不给人家踩着心里会不舒服的
<snugglecat> 没说不是梦啊
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 再说没人告诉他们该怎么活，他们估计还得再抬一个皇帝出来
<\b> 显然某党人数最多，不用问的
<snugglecat> 就是一个看不出可能的假设
<\b> straybirdsnest: 否能一杆子打死一片...
<\b> straybirdsnest: 只是没几个人。大多数都是无辜的
<snugglecat> 共产党， 国民党， 民进党， 都不是什么好东西， 是党都不是东西， 但各位会接受哪一个
<straybirdsnest> \b: 吾辈觉得这不能说是打死一片了，貌似天朝人民的历史就是被统治的历史
<\b> straybirdsnest: 就像我这个粪青团员是无辜的一样。不知不觉就成为一份子了
<snugglecat> knownbad: 你希望美国哪个党赢， 问你几次都不说
<straybirdsnest> \b: 天朝的P民被驯化了几千年了，难改啊
<snugglecat> 哦， 不过问一个美国人选谁， 是个不礼貌的行为
<snugglecat> 好吧我不问了
<\b> straybirdsnest: 不能这么说。总体上都是好的。若当时换了别的dang，也会有这个过程
<\b> straybirdsnest: 这是个正常的过程。只能接受了慢慢改进
<snugglecat> \b: 问题是 dang 只是个挂羊头卖狗肉的
<snugglecat> \b 和数字电视一样一样的
<\b> snugglecat: 换了别的 dang 也是一样。不可避免的。
<straybirdsnest> \b: 并不是指GD，只是说我们在信念上已经有一直被人管的念头，难以改掉了
<snugglecat> \b: 难说， 台湾就不是阿
<knownbad> 我去请示 cia 要我怎么说。
<\b> snugglecat: 当时GMD，也是腐败不化。
<snugglecat> \b 如果只有一党， 你说的是对的
<snugglecat> \b: 当时的 GMD 和现在的 GCD也是一毛一样， 不允许其他党存在
<snugglecat> 不过貌似台湾的转折点是开放党禁， 这个要问曾经湾湾人 knownbad
<\b> snugglecat: 你不说，清朝末年，也分改良派和维新派。两派互相争斗
<straybirdsnest> 都一样，不管在哪个国家哪个地方，神马政府，普通民众就是蚂蚁，就是蜜蜂
<\b> snugglecat: 最后一点结果也没有。却把責任都推到慈禧头上
<snugglecat> 最终不是 GMD 抓了一切么， 蒋介石就是一窃国夺权的
<knownbad> 得要司法独立，民主才给力。
<snugglecat> 我也不懂， 也是瞎说
<knownbad> 要不都是幻象。
<snugglecat> 但我想应该没那么悲观
<knownbad> 国内不是也标榜民主吗？
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 党内民主
<straybirdsnest> 西方国家的福利待遇是好，但其实那里普通人也还是蜜蜂蚂蚁
<\b> 文化不一样，不能硬搬
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest: 至少每个人能保住自己的一分三亩地
<snugglecat> 没说硬办
<knownbad> 上告请愿都会失踪了怎么还能奢望民主？
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 社会这个大机器零部件很多，但成品就那某些人享受去了
<snugglecat> 我只有一个想法， 执政必须有人民授权， 预算和政策啥， 人民没权制定， 但必须有人民的通过。 是真正的， 而不是人大政协那样子
<\b> snugglecat: 只能想办法改进，现在抱怨没用。当时某人的个人错误居多。整体上都是好的
<mugebjgd> 郁闷
<mugebjgd> 老硬盘无法启动
<knownbad> 阳痿了。
<snugglecat> 啥法律， 预算， 人民没通过， 就不能执行
<mugebjgd> 512内存的老本子
<mugebjgd> 能干毛用啊
<\b> mugebjgd: 洗一洗，就能用了
<snugglecat> 管你政府关闭
<knownbad> 线插错边？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 不是
<snugglecat> 其他的， 我倒无所谓
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 硬盘的控制芯片不行
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 新的硬盘随便启动
<knownbad> 电流不够？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 硬盘的控制芯片不行
<mugebjgd> 装xp中
<knownbad> 贴耳朵听听？
<mugebjgd> XD
<snugglecat> 底层必须保证 执政必须有授权， 政府所有的行为也必须获得授权
<\b> snugglecat: 还是要摸石头的。不是说的那么容易。就像那个火车票网上订票一样。纸上谈兵谁都会谈。
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 乃也不看看被代表这个词
<snugglecat> \b: 我只是说在我看来， 不一定对， 我觉得那个是底线， 方法是另一回事
<straybirdsnest> 说来没准过段时间吾等就要被就业了，嘛
<\b> snugglecat: 所以现在正在摸索中。
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> snugglecat: 一夜想出来的方法，不一定可行。要通过时间的考验。
<\b> snugglecat: 一点一点的经验积累
<snugglecat> 方法是方法， 我觉得那个是底线， 无民主也可以不破坏那个底线的， 我也没意见
<straybirdsnest> 要是混ZF饭吃没啥好处，就没那么多人去混了
<\b> snugglecat: 如果照你说的立刻大改，成功了，没话说；若是失败了，遭人唾骂，写进史册。就不是好事了
<snugglecat> 国家是人民的， 不可能十几亿人管理， 好， 委托某人或组织代替管理， 但要弄清楚， 股东是谁， 管理人只是个代理人而已
<mugebjgd> 估计老的xp驱动都找不全
<straybirdsnest> 话说老的PC吾辈觉得书上说那种用来做各种利用还挺不错的
<snugglecat> 到底如何管理， 如果人民通过， 那就没问题
<straybirdsnest> 比如做一个数据共享存储的地方，虽然老机器硬盘也比较小
<alvin_rxg1> 地震地震地震 erdbeben erdbeben earthqukae earthquake
<snugglecat> 说到底， 底线就是国家是谁的， 政府是啥角色。 政府是代替人民管理国家， 但管理而出现政策预算， 必须得到人民的审核
<alvin_rxg1> 3級地震，天天見
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 我这里天塌了
<alvin_rxg1> 煩死了
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 半夜开低音炮，如果两分钟后，他们还在开。立即叫警察来
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 啥地震?
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 支持你
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 你们楼下没意见?
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 沒呢，至少到現在為止沒人提過意見
<snugglecat> 昨天我傻了
<snugglecat> 我没看清楚我的程序到底啥错误， 就 编译了一天的 qt
<\b> snugglecat: 在得到人民审核的同时，也泄露给敌对分子了
<alvin_rxg1> 3
<snugglecat> 最后发现是我服务端的一个错误
<snugglecat> 如果我细心一点， 就会发现那个错误的
<snugglecat> 还傻傻去 #archlinux-cn 去说
<snugglecat> 那死猫太粘人了
<alvin_rxg1> #archlinux-cn 不是沒人麽？
<snugglecat> 睡觉到人的被窝睡， 熬夜就在大腿睡， 死猫又躺在我大腿了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg1: 有阿， 大肠，色男都在呢，就差你了
<alvin_rxg1> 從窗口扔下去
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<snugglecat> ....
<straybirdsnest> 乃们难道是那边人少才过来混吗（大雾）
<alvin_rxg1> 從來沒在那混過
<snugglecat> \b: 其实我和你没啥分歧，只是在我个人看来， 必须坚守我说的那个底线
<straybirdsnest> 聊聊天又看了一两章pdf，这就是当小说看的办法啊，哈哈哈
<alvin_rxg1> straybirdsnest: 是之前說的 python ？
<\b> snugglecat: 我只是觉得你有点糞青了
<snugglecat> 还好母猫除了要吃鱼之外， 没那么粘人， 要不然俩猫跑到大腿上， 我可受不了
<straybirdsnest> alvin_rxg1: 是啊，虽然早之前算是粗略看过了
<snugglecat> \b: :)
<\b> snugglecat: 大腿的哪个部位？
<straybirdsnest> 基本的麻烦感觉就是格式习惯和某些数据结构，其他东西好像差不多
<alvin_rxg1> straybirdsnest: 呃，那些我喜歡邊看邊聯系它的代碼。雖然它有說啥啥代碼運行結果是啥，我還是會自己整一遍
<alvin_rxg1> *練習
<snugglecat> 就大腿阿， 基本整个大腿都占满了
<\b> ..
<alvin_rxg1> snugglecat: 沒事，大腿溫度高了沒事
<snugglecat> 确实烫
<snugglecat> 哦， 会阳痿阿
<\b> snugglecat: 把你的腿毛当草丛了吧
<alvin_rxg1> xD
<alvin_rxg1> 不是陽痿
<straybirdsnest> alvin_rxg1: 乃这样比较容易有印象，我习惯了记一些主要的东西，然后写得简单一些，最后是查手册
<snugglecat> 我没腿毛， 像个大姑娘
<alvin_rxg1> 是殺精
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 是避孕。
<snugglecat> 那我将它挪远点
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 神马殺精?
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 聯系到早前的報道說， laptop 的溫度使讓男人那啥啥不孕了…
<\b> straybirdsnest: 看了，把它忘掉。自己重新推导或应用。反复多次。才能记憶。
<\b> straybirdsnest: 一次性记憶起来的东西不长久的
<straybirdsnest> \b: 基本后面都是写得多的东西记得多
<^k^>  06:10
<alvin_rxg1> 理論性的東西，我貌似都不太能記住 =.=
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 理论性的东西从来自己推导，不记
<gebjgd> 当时35欧元500G的硬盘买少了
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 有些理论，用的多了，自然就熟了
<gebjgd> 应该买2到3个
<gebjgd> 后悔了
<straybirdsnest> alvin_rxg1: 我讨厌那些拿来卖弄技巧的写法，宁可他们多写两行，一看就懂
<alvin_rxg1> 呃……
<\b> straybirdsnest: http://www.ioccc.org/winners.html  这个卖弄技巧看的很爽
<^k^> \b,啥网址y Winners - about the authors of winning IOCCC entries
<\b> straybirdsnest: 这才是默默无闻的牛逼人物呐
<straybirdsnest> 我觉得写得浅显简单，自己以后看也容易，别人看也容易
<\b> straybirdsnest: 牛人写的都很浅显
<gebjgd> \b: 代码不工整
<straybirdsnest> 多加几个括号什么的，比搞一堆优先级好太多了
<\b> gebjgd: 代码可以用工具格式化
<gebjgd> \b: 不是那意思
<\b> gebjgd: 因为它的代码有长度限制
<gebjgd> \b: 电话号码簿式的代码
<gebjgd> \b: 可读性差
<\b> gebjgd: 4k 的代码长度限制。不那样 define ，写不了多少东西
<\b> gebjgd: 你是说哪个?
<alvin_rxg1> 哎呀，批一下10美分在 android 的程序吧，幾乎每個都浪費電的
<\b> 那不是帐篷吗，怎变１０美分了
<alvin_rxg1> TenCent 呀
<alvin_rxg1> 不是 tent..
<\b> 前段时间找到偶像了：　http://bellard.org/
<^k^> \b,啥网址y Fabrice Bellard's Home Page
<alvin_rxg1> qemu, tinyql..
<\b> 那淫写的代码我特喜欢
<gebjgd> \b: 贴出来看看
<\b> tcc 的作者。ffmpeg　的发起人。读了这两程序的代码，足以成为我的偶像
<\b> gebjgd: 昨天我问你那个 C 编译器的时候找到的
<\b> gebjgd: 叫 tcc,  他写的..
<\b> gebjgd: 代码巨漂亮
<straybirdsnest> 牛啊，就这么挂了一个linux系统在上面
<ofan> \b: 他还搞了个js版的x86虚拟机
<ofan> 能直接跑linux
<\b> ofan: 嗯，那个代码没看
<ofan> 之前一个牛人，在dos下模拟linux，演示编写完整的nes模拟器
<\b> ofan: 写模拟器是体力活。只要照着标准写就行了。但能优化到什么程度，就是功力的深浅了
<ofan> http://code.google.com/p/leveldb/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: leveldb - A fast and lightweight key/value database library by Google. - Google Project Hosting
<ofan> 不知道有没有适合shell下用的数据库
<\b> foxbase
<\b> base+
<ofan> foxbase..?
<\b> 开玩笑的
<\b> 你开个 sqlite 不就行了吗
<ofan> shell下用
<ofan> 最好是nosql
<\b> 怎么个用法?
<ofan> 只提供cli的接口而
<ofan> 比如 db set 'key' 'value'
<ofan> VALUE=`db get 'key'`
<\b> ofan: 数据多吗?
<ofan> 不多
<\b> ofan: 那，直接写个几行的 shell 脚本。或者直接用 perl 的 hash。然后序列化之后存到文件里，启动的时候再从文件里读出来就行了。
<ofan> 不写perl
<\b> ofan: key 是啥类型? 都是字符串?
<ofan> 基本都是字符串
<ofan> 最好能支持自定义结构的value
<\b> ... 不知有啥用
<\b> 直接用环境变量不行?
<ofan> http://fallabs.com/kyotocabinet/ 找到一个
<^k^> ofan,啥网址y Kyoto Cabinet: a straightforward implementation of DBM
<ofan> 不过还是有点繁琐
<\b> 要功能多，肯定会繁琐
<\b> 功能简单的话，自己花个十分钟实现就够了
<\b> 比找起来快。
<\b> 以后要括展，不如直接上 mysql/sqlite
<gebjgd> sqlite
<ofan> sql的太烦了
<gebjgd> 或者psql
<ofan> 而且跟shell配合不好
<gebjgd> sql的太烦了?
<\b> perl 的不错，tie 一下就行了
<ofan> shell里就是字符串
<\b> 不管神马数据库后端＃
<cleamoon> int* a; *a=123; <--怎么合成一句？
<alvin_rxg1> 恕我愚昧……
<alvin_rxg1> a = random
<cleamoon> 是呀...我也这么想...可是该怎么解决呢？
<alvin_rxg1> cleamoon: 不會合并
<\b> 靠， parsec2 居然不帯 transformer
<\b> 杯具了
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 你是 LOL_ 吗
<straybirdsnest> 困了，睡觉去了，米娜晚安/早安
<straybirdsnest> 话说ubuntu就算是win下安装的不能自动睡眠也会切换到省电模式吧？
<snugglecat> cleamoon: int* a = new int (123);
<snugglecat> 该死
<snugglecat> 告诉他答案，他却走
<snugglecat> \b: 听广播的么
<snugglecat> mms://38.96.148.89/kmrb
<\b> snugglecat: 不听，流量太贵
<snugglecat> 哦， 我倒没留意过流量， 我是包年的
<\b> 150ï¿¥/GB
<snugglecat> 哦， 你按流量收费的阿
<snugglecat> 弄个简单的 ai 需要啥技能阿
<snugglecat> 就是说我想的那个 irc wm
<\b> 不需要啥技能，乱写出来的也是个 ai
<snugglecat> 可以理解类似 "小蜜, 帮我看看有啥新的邮件" "小蜜, 帮我看看有没有新邮件" 这类的 语句
<snugglecat> 前面的 如果有新邮件会打开邮件客户端， 后一个只是显示有没有以及多少个新邮件
<\b> nlp 有点麻烦，尤其是中文..
<snugglecat> 是阿
<\b> 现在估计实验室里都还没先进到这地歩
<\b> 或者你就匹配句子里的要素，不分析语法
<snugglecat> 只要简单的就行
<snugglecat> 是的， 我就这么想
<\b> 像匹配 “看”　“新”　“邮件”
<\b> 或者相近的词
<snugglecat> 是的， 我就这么想
<\b> 弄成一个专家系统一样..
<snugglecat> 去掉一些形容词，或其他次要的词
<snugglecat> 或者实现规定语序规则， 不能倒装句啥的
<snugglecat> 事先
<snugglecat> 算了， 我还是缺少这些技能，希望有哪位大牛帮忙实现他
<snugglecat> 最好可以设机器人是一个性感的钢管舞美女
<snugglecat> 无聊时， 说， "小蜜, 给我跳个舞"
<snugglecat> knownbad: 现在美国是不是该睡觉的时候了阿
<snugglecat> knownbad: 广播怎么总放使人睡觉的歌
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-19
<tusooa> ...
<ofan> ls
<tusooa> ofan: ls
<ofan> - -
<tusooa> lambdaqisnotlambda
<snugglecat> knownbad, Dooh（男）- 英国
<snugglecat> 今天，我发现自从我每天坚持大量锻炼后，我的睾丸激素上升到前所未有的高度，让我一直感觉很饥渴。我女友在另一个国家。而且我这么热衷锻炼也是为了下次见到她能让她惊艳到。FML
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你经常锻炼也是这意思么
<gjp> 有没有人今天看gnu.org了？
<gjp> 或者上google首页看看
<gjp> http://roll.sohu.com/20120119/n332624406.shtml
<^k^> gjp,啥网址y SOPA/PIPA抗议转向真实世界-搜狐滚动
<gjp> http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2012-01-19/08036653797.shtml
<^k^> gjp,啥网址y 美国各大网站黑屏抗议反盗版法案_互联网_科技时代_新浪网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 原来是ubuntu,重装成kubuntu,然后开机很易死机. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361146 因为/home没有格式化,所以新系统毛病多多,比如死机等.现在把/home下面的东西全部删掉,可以吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-01-19 9:11
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我是为暴你菊而锻炼。
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋你好慘
<huntxu> adam8157: 在家上班比在公司還早。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: huh?
<adam8157> huntxu: 你咋知道我在家上班
<huntxu> adam8157: = =b
<lokirf> adam8157:貌似之前有提过的...
<gjp>  http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2012-01-19/08036653797.shtml
<adam8157> ...
<gjp> http://roll.sohu.com/20120119/n332624406.shtml
<^k^> gjp,啥网址y SOPA/PIPA抗议转向真实世界-搜狐滚动
<gjp> http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2012-01-19/08036653797.shtml
<cfy> 有人熟悉syslog-ng么？
<cfy> 我记录在本地的只有messages
<cfy> 但是我发现我的配置没有filter,这样都给了messages么？
 * cfy pasted "syslog-ng.conf" at http://paste2.org/get/1874103
<cfy> 这是我的配置
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> cfy: 东西呢？
<cfy> roylez: 主席。。。。
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 归位了？
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔
<cfy> roylez: cy那个，昨天给了没有啊
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 你还上班呢?
<cfy> adam8157: 主席被刺激了。。。
<roylez> cfy: 没，给了个wep的破解
<cfy> roylez: ...
<lokirf> log { source(src); filter(f_acpid); destination(d_acpid); };
<lokirf> log { source(src); filter(f_authpriv); destination(d_authlog); };
<cfy> roylez: 这丫的。。。估计就是和你的replay一样
<lokirf> log { source(src); filter(f_syslog); destination(d_syslog); };
<lokirf> log { source(src); filter(f_cron); destination(d_cron); };
<lokirf> log { source(src); filter(f_daemon); destination(d_daemon); };
<lokirf> log { source(src); filter(f_kernel); destination(d_kernel); };
<lokirf> log { source(src); filter(f_lpr); destination(d_lpr); };
<gjp> cfy: 来了？
<^k^> lokirf:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cfy> gjp: 嗯
<huntxu> roylez: 你還沒放假？
<cfy> lokirf: 你在干嘛？
<cfy> lokirf: 我知道了。我没有filter，都传到messages了，也挺好
<gjp> cfy: 你的gentoo字体是怎么配的？
<cfy> roylez: 我得去搞台台式的。。笔记本，散热太烂了。。
<cfy> gjp: 你说中文的，还是默认英文的字体变态？
<roylez> cfy: 冬天多暖和
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣
<cfy> roylez: 冬天开个空调。。。尼玛。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 你难道在家了？
<cfy> roylez: 2点多，cpu 100%在跑东西。。。过热保护了。。。
<cfy> roylez: 看来我应该把东西放在/var/tmp下面。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 靠，明天晚上才到廣州
<cfy> roylez: /tmp下的都没了 T_T
<gjp> cfy:我现在配的中文感觉还行，英文就乱七八糟了，（我现在用的是cleartype补丁）
<cfy> gjp: 哦
<cfy> gjp: 因为字体比较变态是吧
<cfy> gjp: eselect fontconfig list
<gjp> cfy: 很难受，全部都扁扁的
<cfy> gjp: 去掉几个。我看看
<roylez> cfy: 该
 * cfy pasted "eselect fontconfig list" at http://paste2.org/get/1874108
<cfy> gjp: 这是我的
<cfy> gjp: 你可以试试，disable和enable下
<gjp`> cfy: 你用什么贴的？
<roylez> huntxu: http://imgur.com/393IK
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y GF asked if I'd shovel the driveway, her daughter asked if I'd take her sledding. I said yes. First post. - Imgur
<cfy> gjp`: paste2,emacs的插件
<huntxu> Ar... Are those.. Snow stairs?
<cfy> Kandu: 我本来想跑nodejs...
<cfy> Kandu: 结果你内存不够。。编译不出来。。。
<gjp`> cfy: 稍等
<cfy> Kandu: 话说也没有gcc啥的 啊。。。
<gjp`> cfy:http://paste2.org/p/1874118
<cap_sensitive> 这个表情符号是啥意思呀：:w ?
<cfy> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/FamilyLife/11810137
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 这算尺度大的自拍么 (转载)
<cfy> roylez: 这个算么
<cfy> gjp`: 20-unhint-small-vera.conf *
<cfy> gjp`: 可能是这种把。你把它去掉试试
<cfy> gjp`: disable,然后enable一下sans-mono啥的。
<cfy> gjp`: 算了。。。
<cfy> 我合理的英文也有点坑爹。。。
<cfy> 略微有点。。。
<gjp`> cfy
<gjp`> cfy: 我试试
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/gRfZq.jpg
<roylez> cfy: 上班让我看这个，你真不应该
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/nKkE7.jpg
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 这猫也太小了
<roylez> palomino|working: 不够你吃的，对么？
<palomino|working> 不吃猫
<roylez> 破马吃龙虎斗
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/8zfLN.jpg
<roylez> huntxu: http://imgur.com/r/funny/JzVT0
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Zero fucks are being given - Imgur
<gjp> cfy: 好吧，没啥改善。。。。。
 * huntxu 坐等4G內存到貨
<gjp> cfy: 用过GNU/Hurd吗？
<huntxu> 大火雞 = =
<cfy> gjp: 没
<huntxu> 用hurd難度在于，你得找到一堆有驅動硬件 = =
<gjp> cfy: 那个才是GNU的目标吧
<gjp> huntxu: 这个没啥难度，我的硬件都太老了，而且一机子的intel
<huntxu> gjp: 哪天你來一個攝像頭
<huntxu> gjp: 或者突然心血來潮加點什麽
<gjp> huntxu: 我从不用摄像头
<gjp> huntxu: 啥也加不上呀。。。我是本子。。。。
<oneIeaf> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361147
<^k^> oneIeaf ⇪ t: 水区水贴?
<oneIeaf> ^k^: bot，是的，这个是水区的。你说对了。
<huntxu> oneIeaf: 你又來冒充
<gjp> huntxu: 不过Hurd的驱动不能从Linux移植吗？
<oneIeaf> huntxu: 是的，你又不是不知道我是哪个
<oneIeaf> huntxu: 你们放学没有
<oneIeaf> huntxu: 买到了回家的火车票了吗
<huntxu> gjp: 不是不能，是沒必要吧
<huntxu> gjp: gnu和linux的合作是既成事實 = =
<huntxu> 沒多少人會真的對hurd上心的。。。
<gjp> huntxu: 也许吧。。。不过Marh是微内核的吧，应该有些独有的优势吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu玩坏掉了，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361148 删个软件，TMD想没想到这垃圾依赖了那么多东西。 我也没注意看。 等发觉不对，已经晚了。现在进不了ubuntu图形界面了.... 这个能修么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-01-19 10:14
 * gjp 见鬼的flash又没声音了
<gjp> cfy: 我有一张神声卡，一会在card2，一会在1，一会又回0
<cfy> gjp: ...
<LOL_> Hi
<^k^> LOL_, 好 ㍢ 10:28 新年快乐，除夕还有 3.56天
<LOL_> zhan: .
<cfy> zhan: .
<LOL_> cfy: .
<cfy> LOL_: .
<tomcheng76> Hi
<^k^> tomcheng76, 好 ㍢ 10:30 新年快乐，除夕还有 3.56天
<LOL_> cfy: mail里的那个Exchange是啥东东
<cfy> LOL_: don't know
<LOL_> cfy: Android的Mail设置选项里有
<cfy> LOL_: 我用gmail
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ???'
<LOL_> cfy: ...
<LOL_> cfy: 俺也有Gmail,虽然是自己加上的gms包
<cfy> LOL_: 哦。
<oinil> 加班真苦b
<LOL_> cfy: Pop imap倒是知道点,Exchange不知是啥
<Kandu> cfy: debootstrap 個環境編譯?
<CyrusYzGTt> oinil§ ,, 表达深切的 同情 与 围观
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。我gcc变异的能在你那里跑
<cfy> Kandu: 我直接做个static的出来，复制过去
<Kandu> cfy: 所以 debootstrap 呀
<Kandu> cfy: 這樣 binary 環境都一樣了
<cfy> Kandu: 或者直接跑用C写的fcgi好了 :D
<cfy> Kandu: 内存占用更小。。
<Kandu> cfy: 自訂個 httpd 好了
<cfy> Kandu: .
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.garshol.priv.no/download/text/http-tut.html
<cfy> Kandu: 随便一个网站都开始了。。
<huntxu> roylez: 喲呼～
<roylez> huntxu: .
<huntxu> roylez: 咱的本也6G內存了～
<cfy> roylez: 到了？
<cfy> huntxu: 这么快到货。。。
<roylez> cfy: 在公司
<cfy> roylez: 主席。
<roylez> cfy: 到你妹
<huntxu> cfy: 京東本來就是一天。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 又涨了
<cfy> roylez: T_T
<cfy> roylez: 死主席
<cfy> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 前晚賣了一個
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨晚趁低買了兩個 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 晚上卖?
<huntxu> adam8157: 隔夜委托嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: o
<huntxu> adam8157: 發現我做短線還是很有天分的
<fivesheep> 这年头.. 没个16g内存 好意思么
<roylez> huntxu: 买啥了？
 * L-----D ride fivesheep 
<binker> 用了
<fivesheep> L-----D: yo
<huntxu> roylez: 買內存了
<binker> 8GB
<roylez> huntxu: 恭喜你
 * huntxu again ride fivesheep 
<fivesheep> 8g单条开始便宜了
<fivesheep> $80
<huntxu> O_O
<fivesheep> 再过半年 40 的时候就可以入手了
<binker> 我买的是骇客神条 双通道套装
<binker> DDR3 1600的
<adam8157> roylez: 回去机票买了么
<fivesheep> 不过升级内存提升有限... 得ssd才行
<fivesheep> yo ofan_
<roylez> adam8157: 没，刷票没压力
<cap_sensitive> gjp: 试试udev的强制指定设备名称？ http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml  udev loads modules in an unpredictable order
<^k^> cap_sensitive ⇪ t: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo udev Guide
<huntxu> roylez: 米人啊，回程是灰機
 * adam8157 在考虑中午吃什么
<fivesheep> 刚吃了饭.. 兔子肉
<binker> 哇
<binker> 野兔么？
<binker> fivesheep：怎么不吃羊肉？
<fivesheep> 大前天吃过羊肉
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 五羊吃同累
<palomino|working> 同类*
 * L-----D ride palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 切断工地少年
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 你的imac可习惯否?
<palomino|working> 超不习惯
<palomino|working> option和control键
<palomino|working> e....
<palomino|working> 不对
<palomino|working> command
<binker> 他的名字说明他至少吃了五只羊
<palomino|working> 和control
<fivesheep> 这个很容易适应的..
<binker> palomino|working：就卖掉了
<binker> 不习惯的话
<medicalwei> palomino|working: 換 GNU/Linux!
<fivesheep> 集体资产
<palomino|working> ........ , medicalwei
<palomino|working> 还有那finder，有时能看见网上邻居，有时只能看到我自己的文档?_? , fivesheep
<fivesheep> 不至于.
<fivesheep> 你可以用 command+k
<binker> iMAC
<CyrusYzGTt> http://olea.org/paquetes-rpm/repoview/thinkfan.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y RepoView: olea.org/paquetes-rpm/
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20120118/n332590685.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Mozilla、Fedora社区宣布加入反SOPA行列-搜狐滚动
<L-----D> palomino|working, 坚持上班到大年夜？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 差点头脑发热，对自己的root分区RAW IO...
<palomino|working> 到周六 , L-----D
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: RHEL Installer终于有令我满意的Feature...直接Install to Multipath Device
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 其余的都帮我搞定
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.sina.com.cn/s/2012-01-18/09216650374.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux六大清理工具为系统保驾护航_软件学园_科技时代_新浪网
<L-----D> palomino|working, 现在有android 4.x 的手机么
<palomino|working> 有阿
<palomino|working> google亲儿子不已经4.x了么
<L-----D> 第三子？
<palomino|working> 2儿子也有吧
<huntxu> 2兒子的還沒來。。。
<L-----D> :o 可惜我的nexus s快坏了
<palomino|working> 之前升级了一部分呀 , huntxu
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 公司你的dropbox用的什么ip？我现在同步速度只有0.3
<roylez> huntxu: 来回都是火车啊
<huntxu> palomino|working:  我的還沒來
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，践踏 huntxu
<huntxu> roylez: 哦，其實動車快
<roylez> huntxu: 动车不好，还是卧铺便宜
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 你果然跟我有仇
<medicalwei> 這裡聊天沒問題吧…
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/537074/
<L-----D> roylez, 别怕 我替你报仇
 * medicalwei 想問有沒有人做 Linux Kernel Module 的…
 * L-----D deep ride palomino|working 
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 很久没变过
 * palomino|working 把ld放进工地的搅拌机里
<L-----D> palomino|working, 现在都不用搅拌机 你out了
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 还是工地少年专业
<medicalwei> cat /dev/null > /usr/bin/ld
<medicalwei> 喵…
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.mhtml5.com/2012/01/4182.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y WebGL 巨作《3 Dreams of Black》荣获 FWA 2011 年度大奖_HTML5研究小组_HTML5教程_HTML5资源_HTML5游戏
<L-----D> palomino|working, 现在都是一个大桶 不需要搅拌 厂家还能远程看存量 然后部署运输
<palomino|working> ...........
<palomino|working> 不搅拌凝固了咋办
<MeaCulpa1> [skipnotify]^4Allies^7 ^3awk '!a[$0]++' ^3  16  19   0  0^3  45^3   0^2  3732^1  3067^6    0^3  10269
<MeaCulpa1> 好糟糕的一天
<L-----D> palomino|working, 是预搅拌，搅拌好了拿过来可以用一段时间
<MeaCulpa1> 枪法烂，手冷，ping高
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 1.4k/s
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 没啥好说的了
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 司机ppstream
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: ....
<MeaCulpa1> ee呢...来操机
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 我挂goagent从dropbox下东西，700k
<MeaCulpa1> goagent要自己有google api key?
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 速度又回去了
<roylez> gebjgd: 不需要
<L-----D> 只需要注册gae就行
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 不需要
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 我笔记本用公司网络dropbox, 然后又LAN speed共享给我的家里电脑
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: :)
<MeaCulpa1> 以及ipad
<MeaCulpa1> dropbox颇有我国流氓软件的风范
<MeaCulpa1> 现在yyets下片子真给力
<MeaCulpa1> 比veryCD方便得多
<palomino|working> 键盘上控制音量的键，怎么设置控制哪个声卡阿。。。
<palomino|working> 现在只能改我板载声卡音量。。。
<LOL_> MeaCulpa1: Android里 mail里 exchange 与imap有啥不同?
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 公司dropbox走香港代理得了...
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 我的外置声卡自带旋钮控制音量
 * adam8157 刚掉线了
<palomino|working> 我的耳机也自带，但它是调用的控制音量键= = , fivesheep
<LOL_> MeaCulpa1: ?
<L-----D> LOL_, exchange是指微软的exchange服务器吧
<L-----D> palomino|working, 一般耳机不都带音量控制么
<palomino|working> 是带阿，但我那个是调用的调音量按键 , L-----D
<LOL_> L-----D: 嗯,但Android里面出现了,
<L-----D> palomino|working, 啥意思 调用系统的？
<palomino|working> 是阿 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 就相当于它模拟了一下你按键盘上调音量的键 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 而不是实际调它自己的音量 , L-----D
<L-----D> LOL_, 这很正常吧 我看HTC默认都带了
<LOL_> L-----D: 它到底是啥?
<LOL_> L-----D: Imap好还是它好?
<palomino|working> 你有exchange server么? , loader
<L-----D> LOL_, 这是两回事 你如果公司里有Exchange服务器
<palomino|working> 你有exchange server么? , LOL_
<L-----D> LOL_, 才能用 不然没意义
<fivesheep> gmail 支持exchange
<L-----D> palomino|working, 你耳机怎么连的？
<fivesheep> 可以用来同步联系人信息
<ikk-> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/string/operator+/
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: operator+ - C++ Reference
<LOL_> palomino|working: 那些邮件服务商不提供吗?比如126
<L-----D> fivesheep, 同步联系人 必须你联系人也用gmail才可以
<L-----D> 不然别人改了 你肯定反应不了
<palomino|working> 不提供阿 , LOL_
<palomino|working> 这东西是企业内部自己用的阿 , LOL_
<LOL_> palomino|working: 哦
<fivesheep> L-----D: 不是那个. 只是contact list.
<LOL_> palomino|working: Gmail提供吗?
<fivesheep> ios要跟gmail同步地址簿, 必须得用exchange
<L-----D> palomino|working, 我手动把你的头像改成了布欧
<palomino|working> ........ , L-----D
<palomino|working> 你大爷的 , L-----D
<L-----D> palomino|working, 上次我老婆问 谁这么萌 是只猫 我想想以后还是别让大家误会
<L-----D> palomino|working, 你说是么
<palomino|working> = = , L-----D
<LOL_> fivesheep: 只能同步手机理的联系人吗?
<palomino|working> 你破坏我在施老师心目中的形象阿
<L-----D> LOL_, 你用邮件客户端也可以 thundbird之类的
<L-----D> outlook
 * adam8157 刚又掉线了...
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ 是 thunderbird吧，，
<L-----D> 嗯
<LOL_> L-----D: 比如想把一个文本文件同步到网上怎么办?
<L-----D> 这是另一回事吧
<LOL_> L-----D: 怎么实现
<L-----D> 我一直用微软的那个skydrive同步本地文件夹 不过那应该只支持win
<LOL_> L-----D: Gmail也有日记簿之类的东西吧
<L-----D> ubuntu的话 有ubuntu one
<L-----D> 不过我这里速度很慢
<LOL_> L-----D: 把手机上的一些文件同步到网上,怎么整?
<L-----D> 一样的原理
<LOL_> L-----D: 求具体实现的方法
<lerosua> 装dropbox不就可以了
<L-----D> https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/android/
<^k^> L-----D ⇪ t: Ubuntu One : Downloads : Android
<LOL_> 哦,thx
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: dropbox肯定有什么自动寻找最优链路的算法，后来没挂代理也有100k的速度，同步完了
<cfy> roylez: http://bcs.duapp.com/xiachufang/dish/600/92/7a/23915.1.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 明天去办护照
<kukey> cfy: 哇，你做的吗，看起来很好吃到样子
<cfy> kukey: roylez做的
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥？
<kukey> cfy: 恩 厉害啊
<roylez> cfy: 你皮痒
<adam8157> roylez: 户口在家, 就顺便办了呗
<roylez> adam8157: o
<adam8157> roylez: 不知道中午吃啥...
<roylez> adam8157: 我护照还是在brisbane办的
<kukey> roylez: 其实你真实到职业是厨师吧
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋炒饭
<adam8157> roylez: 家门口貌似没啥吃饭的地方
<roylez> adam8157: 自己煎蛋吃。冰箱里所有的
<adam8157> 懒得做饭
<L-----D> 叫外卖
<palomino|working> 外卖少年
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 哈哈 ubuntu11.10 升级内核 3.2，感觉好多了，不卡了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361152 原来3.0内核总感觉有点卡，gnome3 点击左上角的时候，或者点击某个程序的时候。虽然是官方驱动，但是还是有这个问题。 升级了3.2内核。重新安装显卡驱动。 感觉好多了 很多新手可能会遇到跟我一样的问题， …
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，冲刺，践踏，蛋蛋
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 看个电影 睡觉去了
<palomino|working> ..........
 * palomino|working 冲刺践踏 roylez 的蛋蛋
<cfy> roylez: ...
<palomino|working> 睡的够早的 , fivesheep
<ofan> 被git狂虐中...
<ikk-> SOAP 基于 XML ， 我喜欢 YAML
<adam8157> 我们这儿没外卖吧...
<ofan> jyf没在？
<L-----D> palomino|working, nexus s官方rom哪里下？
<palomino|working> google有ota推送阿
<L-----D> palomino|working, 我不是刷了cm么
<palomino|working> ...... , L-----D
<palomino|working> 那继续刷新版cm吧 , L-----D
<palomino|working> cm9不是快了么 , L-----D
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> >_<
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 3连击
<^k^> roylez:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 主席被xx了
<palomino|working> 农民工因1年未赚到10万不敢回家见妻子 <-- 还好我没有妻子 -_-
<palomino|working> :o 自行脱困了
<palomino|working> .......报复心真重
<palomino|working> ^k^以德报怨
<roylez> palomino|working: 宁教我负天下人，莫叫天下人负我
<L-----D> palomino|working, 民工现在公司很高
<palomino|working> -o-
<palomino|working> ... , L-----D
<L-----D> 工资
<L-----D> 1年10w真的有的
 * adam8157 做饭去了
<L-----D> 而且不用交税
<L-----D> palomino|working, 找不到nexus s的rom呢 我的刷回去 万一要拿去修呢
<palomino|working> 去xda问问 , L-----D
<L-----D> xda没有irc吧
<palomino|working> 有论坛呀
<L-----D> palomino|working, 我需要4核平板
 * L-----D 抢劫 palomino|working 
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 四核用处不大
<palomino|working> 还不如高速双核
<L-----D> 视频播放？
<L-----D> 比如T2？
<palomino|working> t2不行
<palomino|working> 等A15的双核吧
<L-----D> ... 有厂家说要出了么
<palomino|working> 有阿
<L-----D> 我听到的都是T系列啊
<palomino|working> OMAP5xxx
<ofan> 2012年1月，美国人民掀起了Protest Against SOPA & PIPA运动，史称PAPAPA运动。
<L-----D> 这是啥
<L-----D> 没听过
<palomino|working> Ti的芯片
<ofan> xda forum
<ofan> 什么rom都有
<L-----D> palomino|working, 那你现在播放视频效果如何啊
<tomcheng76> SOPA 會不會令到freenode關站?
<palomino|working> 就一个diceplayer完美支持 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 别的播放器好像还不认识我的cpu , L-----D
<L-----D> ...
<medicalwei> tomcheng76: 會
<L-----D> 可惜android貌似反编译有困能
<fivesheep> tomcheng76: http://www.khanacademy.org/video/sopa-and-pipa?playlist=American+Civics 这有个简短的关于sopa的说明
<^k^> fivesheep,啥网址y SOPA and PIPA | American Civics | Khan Academy
<L-----D> 不然抄袭diceplayer就简单了；D
<palomino|working> .......
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> 主席
<palomino|working> 破主席
<roylez> 破马
<L-----D> 基情的呼唤
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 因为 Haskell 的 lazy 求值所以所有的 lazy 标记都不需要了（seq了）是吧？
<palomino|working> “刘易斯速度非常快，开车富有侵略性，注意力非常集中，他只对如何取胜感兴趣。塞巴斯蒂安还没有达到这种水平，”阿隆索，“我知道他是两届世界冠军得主，但是与刘易斯相比，他在某些地方还差点儿。” , L-----D
<roylez> L-----D: 一刀斩了你
<palomino|working> 你的最爱阿隆索跟黑汉的基情隐隐显露了阿
<L-----D> ....
<L-----D> 塞巴斯蒂安是谁
<palomino|working> vettel
<L-----D> 不应该念路易斯
<L-----D> 么
<palomino|working> 这是阿隆索对他的特别爱称吧
<L-----D> 我总觉得塞巴斯蒂安不是德国人的名字
<fivesheep> 见过很多德国人叫这个
<L-----D> palomino|working, 我请你来看f1
<L-----D> palomino|working, 来吧
<palomino|working> 有一年有仨塞巴斯蒂安 , L-----D
<L-----D> palomino|working, 趁自己还能动的时候 应该多动动
<palomino|working> 太远了阿 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 而且你上哪儿搞票呢 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 找水莲?
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，吃完了没？
<L-----D> 网上订票呗
<L-----D> 上海站貌似上座率不高
<palomino|working> :o
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2012/01/19/reveal-likely-live.html
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y 走进科学：科学家通过血液测验告诉你能否成为百岁老人
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 按我目前身体状况能不能撑过60都是个疑问
<L-----D> 今年法拉利有戏么
<palomino|working> 不好说阿
<palomino|working> 法拉利自己信心满满
<roylez> palomino|working: http://98.139.102.46/6180/6148923905_d64c1db547.jpg
<L-----D> 他去年冬天也这么说
<palomino|working> hehe,看过 , roylez
<palomino|working> 去年测试时看起来好像挺有竞争力的 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 结果敌不过mclaren1星期鼓捣出来的山寨红牛扩散器 , L-----D
<roylez> palomino|working: http://98.139.102.46/6124/6041515057_73c82441bf.jpg
<palomino|working> 下楼拿快递去。。
<L-----D> 我送的充气娃娃到了？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马又要跑腿了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 帮忙把背景换成白色 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361153 蓝底.jpg18了，做身份证用，。。。顺便能把方法说下就好了，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 muziyumumu — 2012-01-19 12:26
<adam8157> roylez: 炒了半颗白菜 和着虾仁儿, 刚开始吃
<L-----D> 我叫了外卖
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/nbuRZ
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Your friendly neighborhood subway ride - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: 怀念帝都么？
<adam8157> roylez: 没呢
<adam8157> roylez: 我炒的真好吃
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/ZwblD
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Third World Success on Internet - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/14gNH.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114669
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好 ㍤ 12:59 新年快乐，除夕还有 3.46天
<MeaCulpa1> L-----D: Sebastian典型的天主教徒名字，德国人叫这个很自然
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/818591f8jw1doydpeqzsgj.jpg 我这几天都吃这个，你哪里人...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 我? 山东威海啊
<nyfair> xiviv the arch devil
<ikk-> http://tupian.hudong.com/433410/7.html?prd=zutu_next
<kk> ikk-,啥网址y 新西兰“辫子河”获谷歌地图航拍最受欢迎照图片_互动图片
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, :o
<ofan> 快要死了..
<roylez> adam8157: 刚一直在搜折耳猫的东西，这种猫基本上都有遗传病，真悲催
<nyfair> 有没有支持滚屏的截图工具？不要跟我说那些有这功能chrome和firefox的插件啊
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我错了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: line 32
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 改成   | (l1 <= r) && (r <= r1) = sum
<zhao> 怎么修改挂载上的文件系统的权限  我的那几个设备文件系统挂载上 全都要root权限才能使用
<mraandtux> 内涵文：http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/80b0d9e2jw1dp7gnmtegug.gif
<mraandtux> 以上文章有可能令人不安
<palomino|working> 看看。。。
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 我靠 我也要写书
<palomino|working> 太长了- -
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 这样多好 礼送出境
<mraandtux> 北大三大才子之一，却被逼出国。悲哀······
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 让他跟我换一换？ 我替他出国
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • Ubuntu 11.10开始菜单的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361156 1 按win/super键弹出"发射台"开始菜单，在按下的瞬间（on press）就执行了，这带来“win+其他”组合键意外调出开始菜单。应该是按下释放的时候（on release）再执行。11.04版本好像修复过这个问题，到了11.10又出现了…… 2 虚拟键盘onboard …
<roylez> palomino|working: 神马太长了？
<jyfl987> 这个世界最大的悲哀就是你眼里的宝贝 别人却弃之如履
<mraandtux> 那些国安真笨，老是拍上级的马P。
<zhao> jyfl987, 余洁么？
<mraandtux> zhao: 其实是余 杰
<adam8157> roylez: 你咋还没回家? 火车要多久?
<lolicon> xorg 爆漏洞……
<lolicon> 大家有兴趣的话可以尝试 锁屏， 然后 ctrl-atl-小键盘的*
<lolicon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA0NTA
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y [Phoronix] An Easy But Serious Screensaver Security Problem In X.Org
<huntxu> lolicon: 貓居然關心這個
<huntxu> lolicon: 難道你常鎖屏 = =
<lolicon> huntxu: 难道你经常不锁屏……
<huntxu> lolicon: xscreensaver向來不裝的 = =
<flh> 用了ubuntu12.04没有啊？
<flh> 用了ubuntu12.04没有啊？
<roylez> adam8157: 一晚上
<adam8157> roylez: 几个小时嘛
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 有比我这个再简单点的截图吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361157 钱包像桌面一样空， 年终奖也像桌面一样空。 啥都没有 12.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuejiangshi — 2012-01-19 13:53
<flh> kk: 什么呀
<kk> flh, “它”指的是它，我觉得。 ㍦ 14:00 新年快乐，除夕还有 3.42天
<adam8157> lolicon: huntxu 我用slock
<huntxu> adam8157: lolicon 我直接關機帶走
<lolicon> adam8157: 你试一下……
<flh> 过年如过难
<adam8157> lolicon: no 我这儿还工作呢
<nyfair> kk: nya
<kk> nyfair, 响应。 ㍦ 14:08 新年快乐，除夕还有 3.41天
<roylez> adam8157: 给我寄点脆脆鲨当干粮
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也要脆脆鯊
<huntxu> 話說上次回廣州國航的晚餐好像有脆脆鯊 = =
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu 我在家呢...
<roylez> adam8157: 你在公司的时候也没见着你寄的
<mengfei> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i114670
<mengfei> 重新装了个arch,用openbox+tint2+feh+pcmanfm+openbox-menu
<Patrick_DJ> mengfei: xfce跟openbox相比怎么样? 哪个方便以及哪个好看?
<mengfei> xfce大多了
<Patrick_DJ> mengfei: 是指文件大小么? 各是什么数量级啊? 我一直都没注意过. 0_0
<mengfei> openbox安装包只有10多M
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 最靠近棒子的地方，前几年流行买威海房...
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 你们脆脆鲨还能顺回去作干粮？
<Patrick_DJ> mengfei: 那如果不考虑文件体积呢? 还有其它的优点没?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 嗯 来买吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 当然不能...
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 木有$$
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 威海...狗肉
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 把我家老房子处理给你 我去买新的
<mengfei> 比较老的电脑跑openbox绝对快些
<Patrick_DJ> mengfei: 了解. 谢谢啦:)
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 市区不少狗肉店
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 有个小吃街， 对面是很漂亮的海滨街
<roylez> adam8157: 寄两斤狗肉来当干粮
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 我不熟市区 我在石岛
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 我有一次在威海，海里有人抓了个海蜇，结果脸被弄得肿的像猪头
<tomcheng76> xfce比較好用和正常,P4級有512MB以上都可以用了
<roylez> adam8157: 威海是我最喜欢的地名之一
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 为啥
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 威海，定远，镇远，宁波
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 都是北洋水师的港口
<MeaCulpa1> 也是舰艇番号
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 镇远不错。宁波太渣了
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 武夷更棒
 * nyfair xfce用了三年，转gnome-shell，两小时之后换了kde
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: roylez 蚌埠 (中国珍珠港)
<huntxu> 北洋水師歷史上有沒打贏過 = =
<Patrick_DJ> tomcheng76: 嗯，正在用的xfce，感觉还行.
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 一共才打了一次吧
<roylez> adam8157: 蚌埠就像小村的名字
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 但是北洋水师在当时也是世界排的上号的
<MeaCulpa1> 就是没有日本那样的轻炮而已
<huntxu> MeaCulpa1: 那沒辦法，人家後來不流行船了
<MeaCulpa1> 但排水量，航速，都不差的
<huntxu> 晚了半個世紀。。。
<Patrick_DJ> 大家正在用的电脑多少岁了? 我的电脑已经4岁半了...
<MeaCulpa1> 李鸿章去德国买的，稍有落后但是很猛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你去哪里买房子
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 哈哈 没被海蛰弄死？
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 还有撞头
<huntxu> 德國人的質量還是信得過的。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 想给家里换新的
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 只是当时腐败，弹药太少
<jyfl987> adam8157: 弄来弄去还不是在威海
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 否则硬拼，还是牛的
<huntxu> adam8157: 財主你要買房了啊？
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 硬拼火力，北洋水师还是牛的
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 慈禧也下了血本了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa1: 趕在1840以前，還能派上用場
<huntxu> 後來太晚了
<adam8157> huntxu: 过两年吧 给家里换 我自己再说
<huntxu> adam8157: 那不是你出資的？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 日军的吉野号本来是给清政府定制的 但是慈溪要钱 海军不要了 所以卖给日本
<MeaCulpa1> 丫颐和园影响太差，但是还是比很多碌碌无为的皇帝NB
<adam8157> huntxu: 老房子卖了 剩下的我出就好
<adam8157> huntxu: 我们这儿房子便宜
<huntxu> adam8157: 好有錢。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 羡慕嫉妒。。。
<MeaCulpa1> 慈禧作掉戊戌变法以后，还是搞了点政治改革的，力度绝对比当朝大
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 北洋装备是好的 只不过大家都没想过要战 当然拼不过日本那边要开拓疆土的士兵了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 那是因为被八国联军搞得灰头土脸的了
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 4岁还好意思说
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: en, 明军预备役还干部过日本浪人的呢
<jyfl987> 还不改的话 就玩完了
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 当朝没有联军了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa1: 按朝代末期的統治階級算，清政府的比之前的要好多了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 因为浪人以斗谋生 预备役虽然是职业搞这个 其实并不怎么训练
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 所以阿
<jyfl987> 清末是有谘议局的
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 清前期虽然辫子戏吹得神，但是政治上其实没啥作为
<nyfair> 慈禧是民族英雄啊
<jyfl987> 那时候不必大家都涌到京城来求生 是人才的话 在乡里做个士绅是没问题的
<huntxu> 政治上其實還是漢化。。。走原來那套
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 是啊...汉人知识分子觉的清明了，其实还是可惜错过了机会了
<huntxu> 人多，東西老外又都沒有，國際貿易的收入自然就高
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 农业本来就不差，不打仗就显得业绩好
<jyfl987> 明可惜了海禁
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 到现在还有人对辫子戏津津乐道，可见在当时汉族知识分子追捧之极
<jyfl987> 明要是不禁海 搞不好东南亚华人会更多
<huntxu> jyfl987: 明前期東南幾個港口不是特牛逼嘛
<jyfl987> huntxu: 限制很多
<huntxu> 泉州福州，都在世界大港的行列吧
<MeaCulpa1> 明太矛盾了，一方面东西方交流很活跃，后来又突然禁了
<jyfl987> huntxu: 集中到一个地方那种繁荣并不好 就像现在北京上海城市特大特繁荣 其实不好 还不如各地小城镇都发展起来比较好
<MeaCulpa1> 我想明要是真给阉党揽权，说不定结果会更好
<huntxu> jyfl987: 那要平衡太難了，那種是屬于先天不平衡，位置和資源占優勢的地方就有錢
<MeaCulpa1> 现在很多老人吹嘘的中华传统文化，其实有不少是明的时候中西交流的结果，比如历法
<MeaCulpa1> 农历，辣椒~~
<CyrusYzGTt> 这么说 穿越 去吧
<jyfl987> huntxu: 是政府限制的 全国有那么大的交流需求 政府只准在那几个地方 那几个地方当然繁荣了 你如果现在开放某个地方可以合法交易大麻 保证也能立刻繁荣起来
<MeaCulpa1> 都是明朝和老外一起搞出来的东西
 * MeaCulpa1 爹妈这辈连历法都搞不清，不明白农历不是阴历，更不明白为啥二十四节气是从阳历
<huntxu> jyfl987: 那也得看條件啊，有些地方根本就沒港口條件吧
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 农历不是阴历吗？
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 农历是典型的阴阳历
<huntxu> Cherrot:  陰陽歷。。。
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 哦……
<jyfl987> huntxu: 有港口条件的地方多了去了 你要看福建的地形 当时开放泉州是为了跟全国其他地方隔开 因为山太多了
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 是明朝旧历和罗马历法结合的产物
<CyrusYzGTt> 阴阳是 。。 交媾
<huntxu> 現行農歷還是挺牛的
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 因为不是阳历，所以二十四节气每年都要有专人计算--因为节气是看太阳的
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 潮汐也要专人计算，应为是从月亮
<huntxu> MeaCulpa1: 現代有天文台～
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 当然牛，结合东西方了
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 原来是这样  只知道明朝时科技还是挺发达的，比起辫子朝来
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 还有辣椒，土豆，番茄..
<huntxu> 明朝的皇帝們認真點，實業早就發展了。。。
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 不过番茄似乎被推翻了，据说先秦的墓穴都有出土
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 明朝皇帝有画家，还有木匠...
<jyfl987> 明朝其实皇帝一点也不好 不过制度上对士绅有利 所以这帮人鼓吹得明朝很不错 我想到这些士绅就跟现在的网民一样
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 哦
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 只是巩固当年的统治而已，那些皇帝都不知道在干嘛...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa1: 他會回答你：“你以為我想當啊”
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 囧，刚才丈母娘来我房间，忘了切换壁纸了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 所以他那个制度是先进的 皇帝可以几十年不干活 国家照样运转
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: .
<huntxu> jyfl987: 六部集體決策啊
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 你的壁纸这么限制级啊
<jyfl987> 如果能够重视商业的话 后来的发展搞不好就跟英国国会一样了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 就差分權了
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 我有7个等级的壁纸
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 。。。
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 最低一级是风景，最高一级是器官
<palomino|working> .............
 * Cherrot 吃饭咯
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: Orz ！
<huntxu> jyfl987: 後來清又收回變君主集權了，于是就挂了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.1下用GOAGENT不能进入GOOGLE PLUS？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361162 刚装好UBUNTU时用FIREFOX不用代理能进入GOOGLE PLUS，昨天确不能访问了。 我用GOAGENT＋CHROMIUM＋SWITCH PROXY插件设置后能进入TWITTER和FACEBOOK，但GOOGLE PLUS仍打不开。 网上说解决问题是打开GOAGENT下的PROXY.INI文件，把plus.google.com这段删除，试 …
<huntxu> Cherrot: 器官你還能吃得下
<jyfl987> huntxu: 满清皇帝很有作为 不过这是自找的 你人再牛 总处理不了全国那么多事务 但是他们也没办法 满清人太少了 又不想汉化 什么都想自己抓
<huntxu> 一班工作狂
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 一天两顿饭，工作18小时
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 还要OOXX
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 满清皇族算不上庞大，估计有些皇帝体力不支了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa1: 一人大概20左右第二代吧
 * itrufeng 大家好
<huntxu> 短命那些不算的話
<MeaCulpa1> 满清皇帝不吃午饭的，所以下午不太容易犯困
<MeaCulpa1> huntxu: 不吃午饭可以多出很多working hour
<jyfl987> 满清要是像土共这样 允许汉族人抬旗 估计就能活得轻松点了
<MeaCulpa1> 点心又都是甜食，一下子就精神了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa1: 強身健體的補品不知道得吃多少
<huntxu> 一天18個小時太容易挂了
<MeaCulpa1> 鹿血...
<huntxu> 乾隆在位都是親政的吧。。。一幹60年 = =
<huntxu> 康熙還有前面幾年是個小孩
<huntxu> 算一下他的工作時間。。。
<gebjgd> 你们上班直接聊irc 太幸福了
<phoenixlzx> 在家闲着无聊的路过
<roylez> huntxu: 在厦门看乾隆写的碑文，也上千字了，拿毛笔写的，那时候乾隆也过70了，当时就觉得当个皇帝也不轻松啊，一天要写太多字了
<jyfl987> 当皇帝实在太烦了
<huntxu> roylez: 乾隆去過廈門
<huntxu> ？
<jyfl987> 不如把皇子皇孙都分封到全国
<phoenixlzx> 那还这么多人自称朕
<jyfl987> 然后下一代继续分封
<huntxu> 貌似乾隆的字和詩都不錯
<jyfl987> 这样血统一下子就扩散出来了
<roylez> huntxu: 不知道，厦门干了倭寇，乾隆写的表彰信
<phoenixlzx> jyfl987: 这不是西周的分封制么
<huntxu> jyfl987: 那和歐洲一樣，變領地了
<MeaCulpa1> 朕不会乱叫
<huntxu> jyfl987: 然後貴族通婚。。。
<MeaCulpa1> 欧洲也没几个皇帝，都是King而已
<huntxu> 直接變白痴，lol
<phoenixlzx> 哎哟喂我居然还记得初中学的历史
<MeaCulpa1> 皇帝也就Augustus开始
<MeaCulpa1> 然后啥神圣罗马帝国...
<MeaCulpa1> 再后来就是文艺复兴以后的那些地过了
<jyfl987> phoenixlzx: 汉武帝的推恩令也是这样 呵呵
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 欧洲是有皇帝的 讲历史嘛 我还算熟
<phoenixlzx> 那几个地跨欧亚非三洲的帝国来着
<phoenixlzx> 罗马
<phoenixlzx> 还有么
<jyfl987> 神圣罗马帝国那个皇帝位
<jyfl987> 法兰克人的皇帝 不过后来领了罗马的
<jyfl987> 东欧波兰那块有皇帝
<jyfl987> 保加利亚
<phoenixlzx> 你咋不说沙俄
<jyfl987> 一直没称皇帝
<phoenixlzx> 在家闲着真无聊，想出去玩又找不着人陪
<nyfair> 大公
<nyfair> 那边不是叫第三罗马么？
<aromu> does anyone know whether Canonical is creating chinese font or not?
<nyfair> aromu: absolutely not
<aromu> not even in future?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..郁闷，，都在说过去，不能改变的事，，，，
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 欲将心事付瑶琴，知音少，弦断有谁听？
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ ,,怎么这么 熟悉，哪里的？？
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • [转载]使用 GLib 工具集管理 C 数据 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361163 目录 ================================================ 组织数据 单向链表 双向链表 散列表 数组 树 队列 关系 总结 参考资料 关于作者 ================================================ 开放源代码的程序库提供了很多种类的实用数据工具 glib 不是一个学院派的东 …
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 岳飞的
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ .. 不对，， 哦，，想起来了，，是 西厢记的。。。
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 哈？
<nyfair> 话说西厢计划如何了？
<roylez> 貌似渣了吧
<nyfair> aromu: try using apple's font, that's wonderful
<nyfair> well, who can solve my problem. is there any screen-shot tool that can capture scroll window?
<nyfair> some chrome or firefox plugin can do it, but... I need to make a key-binding, and open a browser is such a pain
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你还没回家呢?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这不是帝都大雾么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你飞机延误了?
<zhan> 灰机延误了？真操蛋
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没有 我明天的票
<straybirdsnest> 米纳下午好，一觉睡到大天光再次路过
<zhan> straybirdsnest: 我去找弹弓
<straybirdsnest> zhan: 汗，乃的怨恨有那么深吗？
<jyfl987> zhan: 你中标了？
<zhan> 没啊，看到鸟飞过去的。
<zhan> jyfl987: 没，我火车
<jyfl987> 额
<zhan> roylez: 主席明天走？
<jyfl987> 保加利亚有自称皇帝过的 nyfair 参见 欧洲中世纪史
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助笔记本触控板驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361166 x43s的有办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 怒锣江闷 — 2012-01-19 15:39
<roylez> zhan: .
<happyaron> ...
<nyfair> jyfl987: 我没有不信，只是很奇怪。那个地方之前被奥特曼附庸，然后旁边匈牙利、波兰-立陶宛都不是好鸟，它立足都成问题啊
<zhan> happyaron: 你想去炸主席的火车？
<fzfh> jyfl987: 很久不见啊
<jyfl987> fzfh: 是你好久不来
<jyfl987> nyfair: 要看年代 突厥和匈奴都占草原 但是年代不同
<happyaron> zhan: 老金不是已经挂了么，他咋还在？
<nyfair> 盲生，你发现了华点
<fzfh> jyfl987: 先前的proxy到期了，一直上不了。单位吧6667端口封闭了，前几天才发现irc的7000端口用ssl可以上了，就上来了有
<jyfl987> fzfh: 额 你这么悲催
<jyfl987> fzfh: 你用 irc.ubuntu.com 可以转到8k端口 好像
<L-----D> fzfh, freenode本身有好多端口
<happyaron> 6667 - 7000 都可以用
<fzfh> jyfl987: 是挺郁闷的。11年很霉，什么事情都不顺
<jyfl987> fzfh: 没升职？
<happyaron> fzfh: 12年就好了
<fzfh> 问题是出了7k可以连接，其他的我用nc测试都被干掉了。单位的网管脑袋被门夹了，nnd
<happyaron> fzfh: 其实还有7070
<fzfh> jyfl987: 除了没升值，母亲还因病过世，家里的显示器和硬盘各完蛋一个。郁闷
<straybirdsnest> 原来语言支持还会帮我们找语言包的啊，没想到呢。
<fzfh> happyaron: 哦。7070应该可以，不过今天你说了才晓得
<adam8157> jyfl987:  刚买了回京的机票. 我看着给你带点海鲜, 可能没法带太多了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没关系 尝鲜就好
<zhan> adam8157: 住海边真好
<adam8157> zhan: :)
<zhan> adam8157: 你下海去游泳的时候怕不怕那些啥的来把你拖下去了？
<adam8157> zhan: 我不往深地方去的
<jyfl987> adam8157: linux的声音设备是 多少采样率的 是不是 44.1kHZ?
<zhan> adam8157: 你吃了那么多，人家来浅的地方抓你
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个可以改吧... 录音的时候
<adam8157> zhan: - -
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说播放的时候
<jyfl987> adam8157: 播放那个设备是要求多少的
<alpha080> Yes
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那不知道, 应该是通用的44k吧
<jyfl987> 那就是原始的码率 我也可以自己写个data文件 cat进去么？ 要不要按 44.1k hz这样定时刷进去？
<jyfl987> 奇怪阿 /dev/dsp 和 /dev/audio都说设备忙
<CyrusYzGTt> 谁有兴趣 跟我一起玩 freenet 反正 最近 irc上不去的
<MeaCulpa1> .
<MeaCulpa1> ET
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 早上好 ， gmlive监护人
<Guest18943> 大家红啊
<zhan> 红？
<Guest18943> 打错了
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 昨晚怎么一下子就跑了。。
<zerta_D> hey
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ .. irc断网。。  去上 freenet
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  你刚醒啊 … 还早上 …太阳都下岗了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ,,我不管外面，，只用身体的生物钟
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  你那么自我，我很难跟你沟通的啊
<Guest18943> 请问，我的win7系统有四个主分区，分离出20个G安装UBUNTU。可是在ubuntu中分区的时候显示不了改怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ..这个很容易的，，你 改进和升级 gmlive就可以
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 色雷斯人...
<zhan> 哈哈
<Guest18943> gmlive 跟分区没关系吧
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:   我决定投入到给别人提供 twitter API的光荣事业中
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04如何与win7共享文件夹？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361169 我原先在vmware7中安装了ubuntu11.04，这个时候ubuntu是可以共享win7文件夹的。但是后来闲得蛋疼，把ubuntu升级到11.10，于是杯具发生了，ubuntu无法跟win7共享文件夹了！！即使重装vmware tools也无法解决这个问题。后来发现ubuntu出了12.04 …
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ .. 你好坏，，我都不用 twitter很久了，，
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  那你不是更坏，我不用gmlive很久很久了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: ??
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 但是 gmlive还有 很大的 进化空间。。
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  项目已死，有事烧纸
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 。。 呜呜，，
<jyfl987> happyaron: 在lucid上如何直接喂数据给声卡？ /dev/dsp 和 .de
<jyfl987> /dev/audio 都不行了
<straybirdsnest> 乃们都好给力啊
<fuhao> 请教个问题，我有4块320G单个的硬盘，想做个磁盘整列，不知道怎么弄~麻烦懂的朋友给讲讲。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fuhao§ 软 raid5 吧，这个好
<yuan> 向大家请教个汉字编码转化问题，我用iconv把gbk编码转成utf8，一个文件转成utf8后是乱码，文件里面存储为\xxx\xxx\xxx格式，应该是utf8编码，但是都是很诡异的汉字
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 你的教程呢？破wpa的
<roylez> cfy: CyrusYzGTt 归位了
<gjp> yuan: 也许源文件不是gbk
<yuan> gjp: 很有可能是我之前把这个文件从gbk转成了utf8，然后我又转化了一次
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 去aircrack-ng论坛。。那里大把
<yuan> gjp: 不知道这种情况还能不能恢复原来的文字
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 给链接
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ bbs.aircrack-ng.org
<gjp> yuan: 没遇到过。。。。抱歉
<yuan> gjp: ok，谢谢：）
<cfy> roylez: +1
<zhan> 哈哈
<cfy> roylez: 你来ban。。。
<roylez> cfy: ban了就没的玩了
<cfy> zhan: 哈哈
<gjp> cfy: 在吗
<cfy> gjp: 嗯
<zhan> 找个借口 t 下 cfy 吧
<cfy> zhan: ...
<gjp> centos上有zabbix用户，centos本机发信，可以发给139邮箱，发给qq，发给公司内部邮件。
<gjp> 但是，用zabbix触发的邮件，只能发给内部，发给外部的，都未成功
<roylez> cfy: 别惹phd
<cfy> roylez: 哦。
<cfy> gjp: 不会。。。
<zhan> cfy: 苦逼啊，现在还没回家
<cfy> zhan: 那你和 roylez 一样啊。
<alpha080> The same to you
<happyaron> gjp: 服务器配置的问题 + 被 greylist + domain key 不对被拒
<happyaron> 三种可能性吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ .. 看着你，，为 gmlive默哀
<orafy> 有玩pandaboard的吗
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  你贵手高抬，就放我一马嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ..好吧，， 继续默哀。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..你为么踢我。。
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 给死链
<zhan> 哈哈
<tusooa> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. 你上官网找，反正我很久没有去过
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..而且我安装都是 /yum的
<gjp> happyaron: 从本机调用sendmail发向126邮件服务器会被拒吗？
<yuan> gjp: 我源文件连续两次gbk  -> utf8， 通过连续两次utf8 -> gbk找回了源文件
<gjp> yuan: 还不错。。。。
<gjp> yuan: 因为没碰到过。。。。
<nyfair> 这也行？
<iGoogle> 连续两次？肯定只一次有效都
<iGoogle> lerosua: 支持你踢了 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, ee。。。
<alpha080> 这苦娃子。。
<lerosua> iGoogle:  这里又不是一言堂，我想不到为啥要踢别人
<iGoogle> lerosua: ...
<iGoogle> 居然喜欢被别人不断的叫唤。
<zhan> 打倒阿姨暴政！
<iGoogle> 难道还在以gmxxx自豪
<alpha080> 推倒。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ .. 小鱼儿。。
<iGoogle> 中国嘛。世界现在都 在学习中国的中央集权。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> 打倒ee
<alpha080> 悲剧地等快递。。
<cfy> 居然发贴
<lerosua> iGoogle:  我好像没有吧，从来都是 CyrusYzGTt 在提，我从来都不主动提的。
<cfy> 没老婆的不让进。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥事情
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..嗯嗯
<cfy> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=133299
<iGoogle> 那啥时候的帖子了。你不仔细看。
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 可以挂到文件管理器，右键菜单发送邮件附件的脚本。perl。没老婆的别进。
<iGoogle> 应该支持perl，打到一切使用sendmail的。
<alpha080> 我去甲地他在乙地，我回乙地他去甲地。。。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 那你还在享受嘛。
<iGoogle> 都果粉了，还留恋
<zhan> 这 alpha080 在自言自语啥呢？
<lerosua> iGoogle:  言下之意，只有把 CyrusYzGTt 踢了才叫不享受啊？
<iGoogle> 表明立场
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<alpha080> 等快递。。。身份证丢了
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 你让阿姨和斗篷吵架了
<lerosua> iGoogle:  得，我踢了我自己不得了嘛，省得在你眼中出现，以为我是来这拿啥虚荣感的
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ..额，， 是 ee 说起此事，，
<iGoogle> 支持果粉踢自己
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你天天提这事情，难道是斗篷要你天天提的？
<roylez> iGoogle: 神
<zhan> 阿姨是阴谋论者
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,木有，，是我一直在用 gmlive..
<iGoogle> 要怀疑啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 大过年的居然还来照耀irc频道
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt 你是一蓝颜祸水。。。。
<iGoogle> roylez: 你回家了？
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ - -
<jyfl987> ofan: 在不在？
<roylez> iGoogle: 在公司
<roylez> iGoogle: 救命～～～～
<iGoogle> zhan: 你不出来，不明白过程的，都提了1，2年了。
<iGoogle> roylez: 不是有票
<roylez> iGoogle: 有票也难过啊
<iGoogle> 哪天
<roylez> iGoogle: 明天
<roylez> cfy: 你上次给我发的那字典，你的gmail邮箱是神马鸟玩意？
<iGoogle> 这也要想这么久。lol
<iGoogle> 别忘记了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 也还在？
<cfy> roylez: ...
<roylez> cfy: 你试过aircrack走一遍要多久？
<roylez> cfy: 没解压缩154M
<roylez> cfy: 解压缩上G？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 是 665.5MB.. cfy 那个  破解专用，，
<alpha080>  var time = 1024; for ( i = 0; i < time; i++) {console.log("waiting");};
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 有多少个密码？
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: wc -l一下看看
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 49035542
<cfy> roylez: 不知道。。。
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 5000W 。。。。。
<alpha080> 恩山不是有个4g大的密码库么？
<roylez> cfy: 渣c，谢谢你了.....
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 是 cfy 的，，
<flh> hi 过年喽
<roylez> cfy: 放dropbox存着...
<cfy> roylez: 效果不好的。。其实。。。
<roylez> cfy: 那你给个效果好的啊
<cfy> roylez: ...没。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 我自己的 19195 acronym.lst
<CyrusYzGTt>   3917193 all.lst
<CyrusYzGTt>      1641 alnum.lst
<CyrusYzGTt>     71740 cap.lst
<CyrusYzGTt>        81 charset.lst
<CyrusYzGTt>       410 chinese
<kk> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<roylez> cfy: CRC Failed in encrypted file. Wrong password?
<alpha080> 今年满地都是雪地靴。。
<roylez> cfy: 重给密码
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§  52848572 总用量 我自己的是这个数，，不过部分重复
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 47024989 wpalist.txt 我收集的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 求。。。
<cfy> roylez: 你进那里看wiki
<cfy> roylez: 有个code
<cfy> roylez: http://code.google.com/p/cfy 我现在上不去。。
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: cfy - some stuff - Google Project Hosting
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,你去 raintable网站下载，，
<roylez> cfy: 解不了
<cfy> roylez: ..不会吧。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ cfy的 密码就跟 序列号一样，，
<roylez> cfy: 就不能用点人用的密码
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> roylez: 等下。。。
<tusooa> roylez: 人用的密码，人都知道的。
<roylez> cfy: 150M白下了
<roylez> cfy: 我诅咒你
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ，， roylez 竹席诅咒你呢，，
<zhan> cfy: 快三呼主席万岁
<CyrusYzGTt> http://discus.weather.com.hk/discus/viewthread.php?tid=1109&extra=page%3D1
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 香港天氣資訊中心討論區 - 氣象討論地帶 - 地球將進入迷你冰期? - powered by Discuz!
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: 等下。。。你的sha512sum值多少？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/7R6Wa
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Found this picture on my news feed. - Imgur
<cfy> ro02dfd3609c719b207963a65fdd79d4ef76256905fa1240876cfef0ab41888456b038efcae5aee63513a0abc9833b72904980a7469cab8fe2829e384bc96c1e9f  allpasswd.7z
<roylez> cfy: 删了，不知道了
<zhan> roylez: 主席啊，貌似武汉要下雪了。
<cfy> roylez:  02dfd3609c719b207963a65fdd79d4ef76256905fa1240876cfef0ab41888456b038efcae5aee63513a0abc9833b72904980a7469cab8fe2829e384bc96c1e9f  allpasswd.7z
<cfy> roylez: .............................
<cfy> zhan: 主席万岁 主席万岁 主席万岁
<roylez> zhan: 下雪啊，不惧。我就在火车站耍耍
<cfy> 然后雪太大。。。
<cfy> 火车不开咯
<zhan> roylez: 晚点了。
<cfy> roylez: 我下载下来试试。。。
<roylez> cfy: wifi.7z是神马？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.discuss.com.hk/viewthread.php?tid=17288511&extra=page%3D1
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【轉貼】福盡而死是真理 故當惜福少享福 - 佛道信仰交流 - 宗教交流 - 香港討論區 discuss.com.hk - 一個香港只得一個香港討論區
<roylez> zhan: z27，特权车，中途不停，没听过晚点的
<cfy> roylez: 因为allpasswd.7z里有很多长度小于8的密码，我在wifi中去掉了
<cfy> roylez: 特权车。。。
<cfy> 主席专列
<zhan> roylez: 动车晚点的都有好多呢
<iGoogle> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=12249076472&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y 德国视得乐 高端 航海 望远镜 7550 7450 自动聚焦 保30年-tmall.com天猫
<roylez> iGoogle: 神要过寿了？
<iGoogle> 无所谓的
<roylez> iGoogle: 多少了？
<zhan> iGoogle: 啊，神寿啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 会天上去吧。。。一天过一次。。。
<iGoogle> roylez: 买这个望远镜送我吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 难道 你已经在家了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 偷窥利器啊
<jyfl987> weired.com 这种效果真帅
<cfy> jyfl987: 你为啥不买个n卡？
<iGoogle> cfy: 我天天在家啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 有阿
<cfy> jyfl987: 啊，配置里没有。。
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 又不是可以转弯看的。
<jyfl987> 家里那个i7配的就是个n卡
<straybirdsnest> 怎么RFC的中文翻译计划没有了吗？
<jyfl987> cfy: 哪个配置？
<cfy> jyfl987: http://diy.360buy.com/DIY_Xxpz.aspx?id=616135
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 详细配置 - DIY装机大师 - 京东商城
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 好吧，， 以为 可以偷窥 野战
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,, 羡慕，，
<jyfl987> cfy: 后来买的 一开始不知道那快主板不能引出vga 奶奶的 我本来是打算用i7内置的集成显卡的
<roylez> iGoogle: 我替神求神赐
<cfy> roylez: 主席！！！
<adam8157> iGoogle: https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/flash-down.pl 这个还好用么?
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: flash-down.pl at master from eexpress/eexp-bin - GitHub
<cfy> roylez: 你网络问题！！！
<cfy> roylez: 我呢咯解压的。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 昨天的破解出来没？
<cfy> pocoyo: 没有。。。后来。cpu过热，自动保护了。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 就没有再尝试。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 哈哈。
<roylez> cfy: ... 我挂goagent下载的
<pocoyo> cfy: 以后看谁有巨型计算机 慢慢算。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 屏蔽的越来越多了。不屏蔽的，一直好用。
<iGoogle> roylez: 送一个吧。就一个月工资嘛
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 思路很对
<jyfl987> cfy: 你要n卡做啥
<roylez> iGoogle: 不够...
<jyfl987> 我最近用nvram刷我的ac100 结果貌似把我的n卡什么配置刷坏了 nnd
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 看来这破解密码还是硬件要足够好啊。
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 驱动好啊
<iGoogle> roylez: 估计又是要我找蛋蛋？
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 不然再牛b的软件也跑不开。
<cfy> pocoyo: ....
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 先把原始数据搞下来 慢慢算
<roylez> iGoogle: 您真心有钱。神是土豪
<cfy> 打土豪？
<iGoogle> 工资太少。求主席发工资
<cfy> 主席要打土豪么？
<iGoogle> 要不，发点朝鲜妹子？
<zhan> 朝鲜妹子？
<palomino|working> 。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 给你帽子，你踢神么？
<palomino|working> 脑补成露点朝鲜妹子了......
<cfy> roylez: 不敢。。。
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/2FHl2.jpg
<iGoogle> roylez: cfy至少还是perler。
<iGoogle> 不会干这个的。 lol
<roylez> ...........
<iGoogle> palomino|working: ..
<zhan> cfy: 胆小鬼
<adam8157> roylez: 派塔星?
<roylez> adam8157: zoidburg
<roylez> adam8157: 这都认不出来，笨蛋
<cfy> zhan: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/3PCum.jpg
<zhan> 哈哈
<pocoyo> 踢得好
<zhan> cfy 太激动了
<roylez> cfy: +1
<zhan> 写成 zhao 了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 选了个靠近紧急出口的座位
<jyfl987> adam8157: 万一我挂了 你看看我那个主机里喜欢什么就拿什么吧 送你好了
<roylez> zhan: 踢了白踢，神到了归位的点了
<pocoyo> zhan： 这是为了保护你
<zhan> 。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我都是选靠近走廊的 懒得往里挤
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的也是靠近走廊阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: how much
<iGoogle> cf.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我每次登记前都要研究下 人挂了的对策
<iGoogle> 跑了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说机票？
<adam8157> jyfl987: en
<zhan> iGoogle: 怕你 t 他
<jyfl987> adam8157: 1k2吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 米人
<iGoogle> zhan: 臭鱼鱼，赶紧找妹子去吧。
<zhan> iGoogle: 你又不给介绍
<roylez> iGoogle: 神还不归位？
<iGoogle> zhan_: 你还敢躲这里
<iGoogle> 归啥
<iGoogle> zhan: 自己找
 * zhan_ 洗澡去。。。
<iGoogle> 学校多的是
<zhan_> iGoogle: 神。。。
<roylez> zhan: 给我捎一个妹子
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你回来多少》？
<iGoogle> roylez: 朝鲜妹子
<iGoogle> 批发
<roylez> iGoogle: 也行
<adam8157> jyfl987: 700-
<iGoogle> 你给呢
<roylez> iGoogle: 先给我来72个
<zhan> 阿姨应该有好多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这可不便宜 我的里程是你的两倍
<iGoogle> 说反了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 而且是带附加费用的
<iGoogle> zhan: 你个笨蛋。 roylez是金主席。
<iGoogle> 统领朝鲜的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我也加了税费
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有地方查询航班信息的？ 我爸叫我去看 会不会延误
<zhan> iGoogle: 哦，这样啊
<iGoogle> 金哥bye，金哥来，金哥on the way
<tusooa> roylez: screen咋改默认的prefix key
<roylez> iGoogle: .....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 计划的延误会通知的吧
<nyfair> 恩恩，求朝鲜loli
<zhan> cfy 被 t 了回不来了啊
<iGoogle> 朝鲜没loli吧
<roylez> tusooa: defescape
<tusooa> roylez: 比如改成C-x，screenrc里咋写
<jyfl987> 今天居然没有取消的
<iGoogle> http://www.360doc.com/content/12/0109/13/226255_178281197.shtml
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y 文静艳丽 朝鲜妹子
<zhan> iGoogle: 这个不好看
<iGoogle> wii.
<iGoogle> sev
<jyfl987> 说错了 是没有延误的 但是有两趟东航的取消航班 wtf
<iGoogle> kk: 死家伙
<roylez> tusooa: escape '^X^X'
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/DNRAj.jpg
<kk> iGoogle, 响应。 ㍩ 17:17 新年快乐，除夕还有 3.28天
<roylez> iGoogle: 今天神加班？
<tusooa> roylez: 刚才在screen里^X没写上去，咋办。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你坐飞机有感觉起降的时候耳朵痛么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 打打哈欠就好了
<alpha080> 肯定的
<roylez> tusooa: ???不懂
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我压根没感觉阿 不知道那些说痛的人是啥耳朵
<adam8157> jyfl987: 因为气压变化 \
<alpha080> 吃糖果不就得了
<jyfl987>     杭州图书馆新浪机构认证：【亚洲最古老的图书馆改造提升 445岁的天一阁新在哪里？】天一阁位于浙江省宁波市区，明朝中期由当时退隐的兵部右侍郎范钦主持建造，是我国现存最早的私家藏书楼，也是亚洲现有最古老的图书馆和世界最早的三大家族图书馆之一。via光明日报http://t.cn/z0DRfZk
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是油耳朵
<iGoogle> roylez: 。这2天都没去
<alpha080> 说明你脑压过大。。。
<zhan> 天一阁？ 天一生水？
<iGoogle> tusooa: 你啥破机器，需要screen那变态的热键
<alpha080> 没错
<tusooa> iGoogle: ..
<alpha080> 寓意正是如此，
<iGoogle> tusooa: 好机器，上新版本多好
<alpha080> 可惜了
<zhan> 可以被偷被烧啥的都弄得差不多了
<alpha080> 人祸猛于火啊。
<alpha080> 其他倒没什么
<tusooa> roylez: 2 chars required after escape
<zhan> 我最早看到这个还是余秋雨的《文化苦旅》里面的
<alpha080> 名气本来就很大的
<alpha080> 私人藏书无出于此
<tusooa> roylez:
<jiero> 你们。。。
<zhan_> iGoogle: 神
<jiero> 今天谈话这么热烈啊。
<zhan_> iGoogle: 还得跟你混。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如果从天津坐海轮去你们那要多少个小时？
<zhan> zhan_: 快把名字改回去！
<adam8157> jyfl987: 天津不知道 大连过来要5个小时
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也不远哈
<cfy> iGoogle: 神
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那到上海呢
<tusooa> roylez:
<iGoogle> cfy: 好吧。送我那个望远镜。
<cfy> iGoogle: 找 roylez
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道... 就知道大连
<cfy> iGoogle: 神，刚才怎么发现的我成zhan_的？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有网站查这个么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 百度知道 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 查过的 没结果
<iGoogle> cfy: 又转弯。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 啊？
<cfy>  iGoogle: 怎么发现的？
<jiero> cfy: 记录？
<jiero> cfy: 来吧。
<cfy> jiero: 都被kick了
<jiero> cfy: ...
<jiero> cfy: 记录啊。。。irc 记录啊。
<cfy> jiero: ee被kick了。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 躲都不会，自己下op，就难找了。笨。
<jyfl987> 太好了 终于看到ee挂一次了
<jiero> cfy:  你看 !title
<cfy> jiero: 哦。。。
<cfy> !titile?
<jiero> cfy: 不是
<iGoogle> jiero: 没那么无聊。看log
<cfy> iGoogle: 我猜也是这样。。。
<jiero> cfy: 神露出答案了
<zhan> cfy: 你也 ignore 了 NICK 信息？
<straybirdsnest> 各种神聊天记录啊，囧
<cfy> zhan: 你干嘛kick我？
<zhan> cfy: 你说呢？
<cfy> zhan: 我要听你说
<zhan> cfy: 看信息
<cfy> zhan: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 当初应该kick zhan...
<jiero> cfy: 没了？
<cfy> jiero: 啥。。。
<jiero> cfy: 替人能力？
<tusooa> roylez: 吾说的是改prefix key.把C-a改成C-x.
<jiero> cfy: 你懂跳线不？台式机的
<cfy> jiero: 不懂。 iGoogle 估计会
<jiero> 不明白啊。。。4个IDE 设备，双光驱双硬盘。不知道怎么设置一起使用
<jiero> master slave 还有线。。。都不懂了
<jiero> 哦。。。我有两个。。。
<jiero_> 到底是哪个。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 别。他会报复的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。
<lolicon> iGoogle: kami sama
<jiero_> cfy: 好玩哦，今天开了两个一个还带钩的。。。为啥可以这样啊。
<iGoogle> jiero: 看硬盘上贴的图
<iGoogle> lolicon: ..
<jiero> cfy: 好玩哦，今天开了两个一个还带钩的。。。为啥可以这样啊。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<jiero> iGoogle: 我看了之后发现根本我没有那么多跳线照着做啊。
<jiero> iGoogle: 一共2个跳线4个设备。
<iGoogle> jiero: 新的bios不需要了，可以一直空着。老的需要跳。
<cfy> roylez: 一个叫John F. Street的男子，凌晨3点起床，冒雨排队想买部iPhone。不幸的是，排队时被认出他是费城市长，就质问他：费城那么高的犯罪率，你不去理会，竟然排队买手机？已经排了8个小时队的市长只好中途掩面走人了。这个居然是真事！
<lolicon> 现在的硬盘还用设跳线么^
<jiero> lolicon: 没办法2003年的 P4电脑啊。
<iGoogle> lolicon: 袋鼠国的机器，都老
<palomino|working> 掩面走人- -
<jiero> iGoogle: 可以卖 $100 呢，一根VGA线卖 $15，一根 3.5mm 1.8m音频线卖 $12
 * zhan 修改了 git 里面的某一个文件，想把这个修改丢掉，怎么做？
<jiero> iGoogle: 我买的二手电脑涨价了。
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Joke/2901858
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 高速没油引发楼主悲剧的一天！zz
<zhan> roylez: 主席。教我用 git
<iGoogle> jiero: 所以啊，袋鼠国是挣钱的天堂
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Joke/2901294
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 金正日去世 冬眠熊出洞大哭
<jiero_> iGoogle: 是么。。。
<jiero_> iGoogle: 囤积然后销售么。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 这谁哦。你熟人？
<iGoogle> jiero_: 。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<jiero_> iGoogle: 圣诞节前买，圣诞节后卖，利润100%哦。
<iGoogle> jiero_: 也可以嘛
<iGoogle> 买卫星盗版接收机的，我记得很挣钱。 jiero_
<jiero_> 。。。
<jiero_> iGoogle: 恩。
<straybirdsnest> 悲剧，貌似光驱坏了
<jiero_> roylez: 主席我是继续卖耳机好呢还是不卖呢。
<jiero_> roylez: 继续卖的话，大概3天收回$75。
<jiero_> 我还是想送人罢了。。。
<cfy> jiero_: 送 tenzu
<pocoyo> linux 下 有没有像 苹果里 屏幕显示 按键的 软件
<cfy> pocoyo: xev
<jiero_> pocoyo: 录制视频用？
<pocoyo> jiero_: 嗯
<cfy> roylez: 12. 两个程序员聊天：A：借我1000块。B：拿去，1024块，我给你凑了个整儿。-
<cfy>  -我勒个去，科技宅的异世界太凶残了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 看 到 org-mode 的视频里 有显示 向上 向下的 xev 有么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 16. 日本某海边立着一牌子，据说让这个地方的自杀者数量减半。上面的文字的
<cfy>  大意是：等等！你的硬盘删干净了吗？
<jiero_> pocoyo:  我记得我放在 ubuntu 中文 wiki里了
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道。。。但是要全局的话，估计得root权限
<jiero_> pocoyo: 名字忘记了
<pocoyo> jiero_: 给我找找。
<cfy> pocoyo: 有个你可以读入设备
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian6为什么/var/log目录会被自动删除 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361179 安装的Debian6系统，中途安装了一些服务，如mysql/apache/nginx...等等，后来删除了一些程序又重新安装了apache软件，结果发现/var/log目录隔一段时间会被自动删除掉，重新系统时还是好的，会自动创建一些/var/log/...的目录，但是运行 …
<jyfl987> cfy: 帮我找找有没有X上全局替换某种颜色值到另外一种颜色的办法
<cfy> pocoyo: /dev/input/by-path/
<jiero_> pocoyo: 泡泡自己破不了？
<cfy> jyfl987: ......
<cfy> jyfl987: 你怎么不自己找。。
<jiero_>  泡泡 http://code.google.com/p/key-mon/
<kk> jiero_ ⇪ t: key-mon - Keyboard Status Monitor - Google Project Hosting
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo3omsaCDCw&feature=youtu.be
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - 九唔搭八 Vol.6 之 商場樓層
<jyfl987> cfy: 找找看 我这不要出行了么
<pocoyo> cfy: 那是啥？？？
<cfy> jyfl987: 你要出行了？
<jiero_> pocoyo: 你没把 泡泡加入 nick 提醒列表？
<pocoyo> jiero_: 这个不行。我装过了。效果差太多了。
<cfy> jyfl987: 我没一点概念啊。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 回家么 你难道不回家？
<jiero_> pocoyo: 哦，那么你自己写个吧。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你是哪里人？
<cfy> jyfl987:  家中了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 嘉兴咯
<pocoyo> jiero_: 会写 就不扯淡了。
<jyfl987> 那你读书是在省内了
<jyfl987> cfy: 有真相没有？
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥？
<jyfl987> cfy: 真相
<pocoyo> Screenkey 倒是也行 不过还是不够好
<jiero_> pocoyo: 让神帮你
<jiero_> pocoyo: 什么不够好呢/
<pocoyo> jiero_: 显示效果不好看。
<jiero_> pocoyo: 。。。
<jiero_> pocoyo: 泡泡要做什么视频呢/
<jiero_> pocoyo: 今天早上去超市买 Kindle ，告知卖光了。。。
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 国产av?
<flh> 那么客气啊
<jyfl987> 环球时报说了要警惕日本女优
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 没错。想出部 冠希哥
<jyfl987> 所以我们要大力推出国产品牌
<jiero_> pocoyo: 顺便瞥了一眼 $298 42寸电视。哦。
<jyfl987> jiero_: 价格和国内差不多阿
<jiero_> jyfl987: 恩。
<cfy> jyfl987: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,我做不到，，警惕，，我会被 色诱的，，
<jyfl987> cfy: 快发出来让我看看
<pocoyo> jiero_: 我不喜欢看电子书。
<jiero_> pocoyo: 可以上网用～
<cfy> jyfl987: 不知道。。。
<lolicon> kindle2 什么时候能刷多看……
<jyfl987> cfy: 真人影相
<jiero_> lolicon: 刷？
<lolicon> 写错了 。。kindle
<cfy> jyfl987: 你说我的照片？
<lolicon> kindle4
<jyfl987> cfy: 你怎么这么呆
<lolicon> jiero_: 刷机
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> 估计长得和 jiero_ 差不多
<cfy> jyfl987: email
<lolicon> jiero_: 好像刷手机那样给kindle刷定制系统
<jyfl987> 就我这个 1987@gmail
<jyfl987> 记得jyf
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<cfy> 啥啊。。。。
<lolicon> 看了一下 duokan 官网。。。原来已经有 k4 的版本了啊啊啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 19 日 星期四 18:03:22
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚
<LOL_> Good
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 下次你再骚扰我，，我直接回复  滚蛋吧，五毛
<jyfl987> !weather
<oink> 呵呵 笨 jyfl987  528823156
<jyfl987> :]
<LOL_> ...
<jyfl987> 后面一个数字什么意思
<LOL_> !hi
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp41K8TPVQ8&feature=g-vrec&context=G2a3fc2bRVAAAAAAAAAg
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - AE86 Fail
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ssh?
<nyfair> 啊睐，kk自带翻墙功能？
<user6666> 是不是美国的剧情电视剧的剧情都比较烂?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 一边去，， 无视你
<jiero_> lolicon: 破解出系统了？
<lolicon> jiero_: 你上官网看看…… 那个2012R1说支持K4
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 诅咒你
<lolicon> non-touch
<user6666> 刚看了LOST第一季的几集,剧情太假了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 诅咒你,too
<jiero_> lolicon: 我怎么知道官网啊。。。破解的吧。。。
<lolicon> jiero_: http://bbs.duokan.com/forum/forum-47-1.html
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y 多看 for Kindle - 多看论坛 多看软件 - kindle 系列软件 电子书论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<jiero_> lolicon: 我买 kindle keyboard啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: Fuck yourself with chainsaw !
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ Fuck yourself with chainsaw !too
<alpha080> K 3? 3g
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: Too你妹
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: * <=8
<jiero_> alpha080: 不，我买最便宜的。
<cfy> jiero_: 求照片
<LOL_> jiero_: 求果照
<tusooa> roylez: screen到底咋改prefix key
<lolicon> 可以改么……
<lolicon> man 看看……
<lolicon> http://mil.huanqiu.com/weapon/2012-01/2351908.html
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y 谨防日本女优俘虏中国男人心窃取国家机密_军事_环球网
<lolicon> 环球时报你碉堡了……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问从展览状态进入桌面怎样立即聚焦到窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361180 还是 Ubuntu 11.10 Unity Compiz 的多个桌面, 然后展览模式 好像一直从展览模式进入(右键点击进入)到指定桌面时窗口没有聚焦, 焦点还停留在展览之前聚焦的窗口上面, 而不是切换到当前桌面的 像浏览器都是鼠标点点的无所谓了, …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/user/ImprovEverywhere?feature=watch
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ImprovEverywhere's Channel - YouTube
<jiero_> cfy: lolicon  裸照不给哦。lolicon 要给我你的才好。
<jiero_> lolicon: 给照片吧。
<jiero_> cfy: 我掉线了？
<isfine> 哈哈
<jiero_> lolicon: 求照片
<jiero_> ofan: 照片拿来
<jiero_> zhan: 照片拿来
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 我又不是 GCD，， 不怕，，GCD才是 领导核心
<jiero_> lolicon: 。。。
<jiero_> cfy: 你们怎么不说话了
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 给我照片啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 不给，
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 你都给maya了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 不一样
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 有什么不一样，你那么邪恶吗。。
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 使用deepin wine qq tm2009时出现错误（内有终端错误信息） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361181 Quote: xj@xj-System-Product-Name:~$ deepin-wine-tm2009 DELETE - HKCU\Software\Wine\DllOverrides *oleaut32 0 0 1 Error: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value ADD - HKCR\http\shell\open\command (null) 0 REG_SZ C:\windows\system32\winebrowser.exe -nohome  …
<cfy> jiero_: 吃饭。。。
<cfy> lolicon: 求照片
<jiero_> roylez_ 求照片
<jiero_> roylez_ 你买到票了吧。。。
<roylez_> jiero_: 显然
<jiero_> roylez_ 恶魔。。。
<cfy> jiero_: 主席做专列回去
 * jiero_ 呼唤小偷把 roylez_ 的票藏起来
<lolicon> 又关果照什么事……
<jiero_> lolicon: 你的大头照给我啊。
<roylez_> jiero_: 老实从你的袋子里面掏一个kindle给我，否则kickban
<jiero_> roylez_ 卖光了
<tusooa> <tusooa> roylez: screen到底咋改prefix key
<roylez_> tusooa: 自己
<roylez_> tusooa: RTFM
<roylez_> tusooa: 我要三国杀
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<tusooa> roylez_: man里只有escape...
<cfy> tusooa: 我知道
<jiero_> roylez_ 三国都不够你杀的。。。
<roylez_> tusooa: escape可以的
<tusooa> 三国杀。。。
<cfy> tusooa: escape ^L^L
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。我搞错了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<tusooa> roylez_: 是要把prefix key 改成C-x
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> cfy: 居然解决。去掉括号就行。。。
<tusooa> \e9nd
<tusooa> \e100nd
<happyaron> tusooa: 你一直mention面主*席的nickname，他就没法三国杀了。
<cfy> tusooa: ?
<cfy> tusooa: 不明白
<tusooa> cfy: s/括号/引号/g
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<cfy> tusooa: 贴出来看看
<lolicon> jiero_: 五百块一张次
<tusooa> cfy: escape ^X^X可以。escape '^X^X'就不行。
<cfy> tusooa: @_@
<tusooa> cfy: 待会儿贴到github上。
<jiero_> lolicon: 你要给钱吗？寄给wqy吧
<jiero> lolicon: 给我。
<edison0354> happyaron: 出来出来
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 你简单的会用了么？
<edison0354> cfy: 完全不会……
<edison0354> cfy: 怎么获取当前网页的URL啊……有那个就能正则了貌似……
<cfy> ...
<cfy> edison0354: 正则啥？
<edison0354> cfy: 正则出来那个ID，然后扔进那个JS里……
<edison0354> cfy: 然后存着方便……
<cfy> edison0354: 然后呢？
<edison0354> cfy: 然后就没有然后了
<cfy> edison0354: T男不懂风情？
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM4ODgxMjU2.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 清华男不解风情之“然后就没有然后了”系列（全）—THTV清华电视台新年献礼[1080P无水印修正版] - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，你在啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 来看这个 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM4ODgxMjU2.html
<cfy> MaskRay: 专门说你们学校的。。
<edison0354> cfy: 几年前的东西了，别人都看过了……
<cfy> edison0354: 几年钱？！
<edison0354> cfy: 至少是去年的了……
<fzfh> 硬盘好贵啊，啊啊啊啊，头疼啊。500gb现在都要600多了
<cfy> edison0354: 去年。。。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: js学起来块的。
<cfy> edison0354: 我看你的资质。一个星期可以了
<edison0354> cfy: 我现在连日语都懒的学了……
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> fzfh§ 还不如去买个 SSD
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<happyaron> edison0354: 考上了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说为啥有的flac我itunes和winamp都不能播……
<edison0354> happyaron: 分还早着呢……
<happyaron> edison0354: linux 上能播吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: ffdshow跟foobar是能的……说明ffmpeg也能……
<edison0354> happyaron: 我就无语了……
<tusooa> ls
<happyaron> edison0354: 说明itunes和winamp弱爆了
<edison0354> happyaron: 而且转出来的WAV也不能播……
<lolicon> =.=
<happyaron> edison0354: 这一点就更弱了。。。
<lolicon> edison0354: 你应该
<happyaron> 弱得有点出奇。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 错了，手动转出来的wav是能用itunes播的……
<happyaron> edison0354: 那就是itunes/winamp弱爆了
<edison0354> happyaron: 所有位深都试过了，winamp都不行……
<happyaron> lol
<edison0354> happyaron: 这太离奇了……
<lolicon> edison0354: 什么格式啊
<happyaron> edison0354: winamp比itunes 更弱一点
<edison0354> lolicon: 我是御姐控
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<lolicon> edison0354: winamp 这么远古的东西，用千千静听啊
<lolicon> edison0354: 我又不是御姐
<happyaron> lolicon: winamp还在开发，好吧。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 好歹winamp的aac encoder也是跟dolby合作出的，应该会比faac和nero aac强……
<edison0354> lolicon: 千千那个垃圾……
<happyaron> edison0354: 有itunes的强么？
<happyaron> edison0354: 没有的话就不要比较了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 显然我只用水果的……
<happyaron> edison0354: 你作为一个音质控，还这么无聊地比较二流编码器干啥。
<Inode_LF> hello
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • [求助帖]U盘（USB）写入慢（卡死）问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361184 RT，挂上U盘后，一开始写入速度很快，但在写大文件时中途会遇到速度变为0，并且桌面僵死的情况，拔掉U盘又恢复了，初步认定跟文件系统无关，因为我格了ext2还是一样，跪求解决方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 牵牛星 — 2012-01-1 …
 * lolicon 表示 320K 就够了
 * lolicon 用个破耳机
<edison0354> happyaron: 没啊，我是果控，我耳机都没过百的……
<edison0354> lolicon: 果果的256完爆你的320
<lolicon> edison0354: ?
<happyaron> edison0354: 果果的256完败我的ape/flac
<edison0354> happyaron: 体积上……
<cfy> MaskRay: 学python还不如去学javascript
<happyaron> edison0354: 那mp3秒杀你。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 这俩有可比性么……
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么没有？
<MaskRay> cfy: 为什么
<edison0354> happyaron: 乃们MP3都是320的……256也秒杀……
<happyaron> edison0354: 没有哪个编码器有mp3的那么成熟。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 用途一样么……
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得到处都能跑了块。。。javascript
<lolicon> cfy: ……
<cfy> lolicon: ...
<lolicon> cfy: javascript 源码里粗口数量仅次于C++
<palomino|working> lol
<edison0354> happyaron: 编码器有啥成熟不成熟的……flac的5年前就停止开发了……这东西又不是file system……
<cfy> lolicon: ..
<edison0354> lolicon: ……
<MaskRay> cfy: 不好用
<happyaron> edison0354: 成熟的才能用更低的码率得到更好的音质
<cfy> MaskRay: v8
<happyaron> edison0354: mp3编码器秒杀果果aac
<cfy> MaskRay: nodejs
<lolicon> edison0354: 这是不一样的……
<edison0354> happyaron: 这个经过无数人测试……apple aac完爆MP3
<edison0354> lolicon: 直接在注释里爆粗口么……
<happyaron> edison0354: ... audio dvd 算了
<MaskRay> cfy: ravenchan也学这个，js哪里好了
<cfy> MaskRay: ravenchan也在学js?
<lolicon> MaskRay: 爆粗时更有理由，负罪感小
<cfy> lolicon: ...
<edison0354> happyaron: ？
<windwhinny> 同学们！推荐一个稳定点的VPN吧！
<happyaron> edison0354: audio dvd 这种大绝招你都不知道，bs你，lol
<MaskRay> lolicon: js设计不是很糟糕吗？python的lambda不支持多句我已經看不下去了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我感觉不错。。。那都能跑。。。。而且web上用啊
<lolicon> MaskRay: 不然你以为为什么要爆粗……
<cfy> MaskRay: js设计确实糟糕。。
<edison0354> happyaron: CD机都不认……
<cfy> javascript: the good parts
<lolicon> MaskRay: python lambda 不支持多句什么意思
<MaskRay> cfy: 既然糟糕那就不要学。。
<freeflying> 招人 http://t.cn/z0D38ee
<kk> freeflying,啥网址y Service Engineer at Canonical Ltd. in Home based - Beijing - Job | LinkedIn
<lolicon> MaskRay: 不是…… 得糊口……
<MaskRay> lolicon: 只能接一个表达式。callback写起来不舒服
<lolicon> MaskRay: 不行
<lolicon> MaskRay: lambda 只是给你绑参数的吧 =。= 。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 上面 freeflying招人呢，你不用考研受罪了，去应聘吧……
<cfy> edison0354: 你去吧
<cfy> edison0354: 我还是要考研
<edison0354> cfy: 我去了人家肯定不要……
<cfy> edison0354: so do i
<cfy> so am i
<edison0354> cfy: 我只持有本科四六级，还有个数控工程师的证书……
<edison0354> cfy: 你完了……四级过了么……
<cfy> edison0354: 我只有4级。。。
<lolicon> ...
<tusooa> ...
<cfy>  edison0354: 还是你nb
<lolicon> 6级包过5800
<lolicon> 南方日报上说的……
<edison0354> cfy: 红帽认证是考啥的？难考不？
<cap_sensitive> lolicon: 好像 lambda 表达式只是语法糖吧（对python而言）
<edison0354> lolicon: 6级随便考考不就过了么……
<cfy> edison0354: don't know
<lolicon> cap_sensitive: 嗯…… 我理解就是绑参数的……
<lolicon> cap_sensitive: 不是 lisp 那种完备的系统
<cap_sensitive> lolicon: 我也是这么想
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: hi,好久不见
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 好
<cap_sensitive> lolicon: 即使现在看，lisp 的想法确实很牛。可惜作者去世了。
<\b> long time no see
<edison0354> cap_sensitive: ……
<phoenixlzx> 刚才刷人人来着，没看见你进来
<lolicon> cap_sensitive: 那是数学语言…… zhanzhan说一下吧
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 我在刷flac的doc……
<cfy> edison0354: 在刷？
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个flac好像确实比较特殊……因为cuetools说那个audio format有问题……
<edison0354> happyaron: 而且我今天第一次发现原来flac也是可以打tag的……
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 我现在还在想你那个可怜的本本
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 四个系统的感觉....我还是没体验到
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 没事的，昨晚刚把10.7.2整理好……
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 只有三个
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 怎么删掉一个？
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 两个U盘上还有各一个……
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 忘了……
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: ......
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统关于重装WIN7引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361188 众所周知，由于WIN的垃圾情况，我们必须时不时的要重装系统，是的，重装后的引导问题是个很操蛋的事情，所以，所以，哥碰到了，网上查了一堆技术帝的大作，尼玛的那个麻烦，老子毛了，这你妈的就是找个启动文件有他妈那么麻烦， …
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 靠这谁的帖子说话这么niubility
<lolicon> 大家有没有一些现代点的 vim script  推荐一下
<edison0354> ……
<edison0354> 这个孩子是抓狂了么……
<edison0354> kk: 你有必要开关键字过滤了……
<phoenixlzx> kk的关键字做的不错
<phoenixlzx> http://www.dreamcoder.me/
<kk> phoenixlzx,啥网址y 那些年，那些代码
<phoenixlzx> 看看
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: kk的关键字做的很好的
<palomino|working> 为了避免他这样抓狂...
<MaskRay> lolicon: 什么是 lisp 那种完备的系统
<palomino|working> 我已经每台机子只装1个系统了
<phoenixlzx> 我表示不喜欢双系统，麻烦的要死
<phoenixlzx> 什么lisp， Common Lisp
<edison0354> palomino|working: 你每个U盘备一个系统就好了……至少不至于没得用……
<phoenixlzx> 还是神吗
<palomino|working> -o-
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 没那么多U盘，我就俩，一个是给别人装系统用的，另外一个放平时上课写的源代码，文档教程神码的
<edison0354> palomino|working: 没事，好好爱护pad，没得用了还有它撑着……
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 回家。。。byebye
<slacker_HD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/438379
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 438379 in linux (Ubuntu) "ext4 journal error, remounted read-only after resume" [Medium,Won't fix]
<kk> slacker_HD ⇪ t: Bug #438379 in linux (Ubuntu): “ext4 journal error, remounted read-only after resume”
<slacker_HD> 这个问题有人解决了吗？
<phoenixlzx> 我表示关机时在unmounting non-api filesystems 的时候会卡死
<phoenixlzx> 不扯淡了...我要去学一会lisp
<Evanescence> 有谁推荐一下么？我想学网络原理，有什么经典教材么？
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 NoScript
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 拿哪个编辑器写？:-
<namoamitabuddha> vim
<slacker_HD> 我郁闷，U盘装系统就是不能休眠，
<slacker_HD> 我的主板bug又要求必须休眠下调节亮度和风扇转速才能正常工作
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个find命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361189 现在想搜索一个android文件夹，这个文件夹里面还有一个文件夹，名为app，请问怎么用find进行搜索？ 如果说不管那个app文件夹的话，我知道用如下命令即可： Code: sudo find / -name android -type d 但是现在搜出来的名为android的文件夹一堆，一个个找哪个androi …
<namoamitabuddha> 我压根没 swap 无休眠
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: lispbox,就是emacs了
<phoenixlzx> Evanescence: 去皮皮书屋看看吧
<Evanescence> phoenixlzx: 我知道那个网站，就是不知道哪本经典，因为看好几本也是没有时间的啊。。。而且不深入，就是了解。
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: 休眠要该/etc/mkinitcpio.conf和/boot/grub/grub..cfg或者/boot/grub/menu.lst
<phoenixlzx> Evanescence: 那就看看有那些相关的书籍，然后上网搜索下评论
<Evanescence> phoenixlzx: 嗯，也对，找google去了
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: 你在用lisp吗
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 没。但是以前玩过一会
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 我是拿 vim 写 lisp……配 slimv……
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: 我在书店看到了Practical Common Lisp
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 有在线版（作者的）
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: 然后就买来了...里面推荐的lispbox,就是emacs+slime+clozure
<snugglecat> 1月13日，北京市副市长洪峰在海淀区代表团交流，称四分之一PM2.5来自外地
<snugglecat> 其实 pm2.5基本上来自美国
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: 电子版的到底不如纸质的好呀
<snugglecat> pm2.5 就是境外反动势力放的毒气
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 是呀。但每本书都买的话预算不够
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: 嗯...其实我并不准备买很多书，只要我专注的就好了
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: 例如我的路线是软件，网络方面的我只要看看在线版的或者wiki里的东西就够了
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 还有一本 on lisp，国人翻译后还把 例子 更新了，这样能在 新的lisp 解释器？（这么说不太合适，因为 lisp 既可以解释也可以编译）上执行
<cap_sensitive> 比如 sbcl
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: 我真正需要的书目前只有《Practical Common Lisp》、《C++ Primer》、《Visual C++ 黑客编程揭密与防范》。on lisp我有电子版的...
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: 书里说的是编译器...还可以改原作代码的...?
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 按照作者的解释，原作的代码太老了，不能在新的 lisp （）中编译
<edison0354> cfy: 万恶的cygwin现在竟然默认sh了……
<edison0354> cfy: MAC默认的也是sh……
<MaskRay> edison0354: bash的ln -s?
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: 哦。。我光看Emacs Tutorial就废了两天时间...用惯了vim和nano真不习惯emacs
<edison0354> MaskRay: 就是活生生如假包换的sh……
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 其实可以拿 vim 写 lisp 的。用 slimv 插件
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 现在还挺成熟的
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: ....我还为lispbox提交了一个PKGBUILD...
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: nano都能适应，为什么不习惯emacs
<freeayu> lisp能做什么？为何大家都在学？
<freeayu> 好像没看到什么公司在招lisp
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: nano的键风格不也是emacs的
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: nano就用的上下左右...==
<cfy> edison0354: 求装mac
<cap_sensitive> 我只是觉得 lisp 的括号们很好看……
<phoenixlzx> cfy: pcbeta上有黑苹果镜像
<edison0354> cfy: 以你的程度，初五前肯定能完成的……
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 算了
<edison0354> cfy: 顺便，10.7.3的beta又更新了……
<cfy> edison0354: 懒得折腾。gentoo很好用
<phoenixlzx> gentoo...太不环保，还是arch
<cfy> edison0354: 如果你帮我装的话，我还是可以换的
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 节能减排，少用gentoo……
<phoenixlzx> 我还记得 edison0354 的本本跑Mac 温度飙到90+
<cfy> edison0354: gentoo不归路。。。
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 有么……我一直开speedstep的啊……
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: vim +1
<phoenixlzx> freeayu: 调试一个运行在一亿英里之外且价值一亿美元硬件上的程序是件有趣的经历。一个运行在宇宙飞船上的读-求值-打印循环，在查找和修复这个问题的过程中，真是无价之宝啊。
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 我还提醒你了呢
<cap_sensitive> arch 还是个很好的折衷。既不用编译所有的包，也有足够好的编译系统。其实就几个包需要定制。我只是编译内核和vim
<freeayu> phoenixlzx  这种for ，只有lisp能做嘛？其它语言不行嘛
<snugglecat> 节能减排该用 dos
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha: 我现在习惯emacs了，vim用来写C++和shell
<cfy> 把电脑砸了
<cfy> 玩猫
<namoamitabuddha> 节能减排不用电脑
<phoenixlzx> cfy: ...这个最节能...
<cfy> snugglecat: 求猫
<edison0354> cfy: 额，你抛弃大便了？
<cfy> edison0354: 不好用。
<snugglecat> 猫现在在几个玩
<edison0354> cfy: MAC好用，骚年
<MaskRay> freeayu: 学编程思想吧。
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu 好用
<cfy> edison0354: 你帮我装
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 编程思想 我一点都没
<edison0354> cfy: 看了mission control，然后就可以无视其他WM了……
<phoenixlzx> freeayu: 嗯...我觉得用lisp的原因不是几句话就能解释的
<cfy> edison0354: 我本来就无视wm
<freeayu> LISP是通过什么方式火起来的？
<cfy> freeayu: lisp以前火。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你是不是不用 wm 啦
<cfy> 现在有越来越多人关注了。。。
<phoenixlzx> freeayu: lisp已经火了50年了
<MaskRay> edison0354: 怎讲
<freeayu> 比如ruby是通过rails火的，php是通过yahoo，， python通过youtube
<cfy> 但是。。。。
<phoenixlzx> lisp是通过AI火的...==
<freeayu> phoenixlzx 我居然不知道一个火了50年的编程语言
<tusooa> perl
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: sawfish.随便用用的。。。我还在用xfce的panel
<phoenixlzx> 我说的没错吧...
<freeayu> 惭愧
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: å­¦cweb?
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 你不用跟 MaskRay比……人家是全国26th……
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 你最初是咋见到lisp的？:)
<edison0354> MaskRay: 谁用谁知道，还有教主的UI设计
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 阿
<phoenixlzx> freeayu: lisp语言家族最早诞生与于1959年，是人类历史上第二个高级程序设计语言（第一个是fortran）
<tusooa> cap_sensitive是linux默认
<ayaka> 请问一下，有比较好的xetex的教程吗？
<namoamitabuddha> 现在 lisp 哪个方言比较流行
 * edison0354 刚知道fortran是1st……
<cfy> edison0354: bs ni
<cap_sensitive> namoamitabuddha: common lisp吧
<edison0354> cfy: 哦耶
<namoamitabuddha> cap_sensitive: o
<edison0354> ayaka: aya是绫，ka是啥？
<phoenixlzx> cap_sensitive: 从liu涛的签名...XD
<phoenixlzx> Common Lisp是一门好语言，接触了你就会发现在语言上它给了你太多的东西，以至于有其它语言没有的很大的灵活性……
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315509
<kk> phoenixlzx ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 需要明确一件事，我们用的到底是glibc还是libc？
<ayaka> edison0354, 彩花
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 你是liu滔？
<edison0354> ayaka: ……这是啥名字……
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 我是phoenixlzx...
<cap_sensitive> phoenixlzx: 我是用 bc 的时候知道了 dc，然后知道了 后缀、前缀表示法，然后就看见了 lisp :)
<cfy> phoenixlzx: ...
<ayaka> edison0354, 桧月彩花　hidukiayaka
<cfy> 感觉最近学lisp得真多。。。
<edison0354> ayaka: 好吧……我错了……
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 最近换e17的也多
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 比如我
<phoenixlzx> 那个liu涛貌似还没在Archlinux中文注册过呢
<namoamitabuddha> 好吧，我放弃了 lisp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: why?
 * edison0354 为毛线gracenote不认识Trine2的OST！！！！！
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha: 看起来不太好学，比如1+1i写成(+ 1 1)
<cfy> cl的问题在哪里？
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha: 对吧...不太像现代编程语言
<cfy> 感觉主要是库太少。
<cfy> 用cl的人有问题
<phoenixlzx> CLOS算什么
<cfy> 用cl的都是些。。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 显卡驱动安装后无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361192 一时好奇给笔记本装了显卡驱动，激活重启后，一进入登陆界面画面直接静止，没有反应，只能重启。 求大家帮忙解决一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Linayanse — 2012-01-19 20:21
<cfy> 非一般程序猿。。。。
<cfy> 然后，你懂得。。。。
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 不懂
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 然后搞出来的东西。文档少。。。
<ayaka> 还是c最好阿
<phoenixlzx> cfy: lisp有CLOS和MOP
<cfy> 其实实现有的也差。。。。
<cfy> phoenixlzx: .....
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 我说一般应用库
<phoenixlzx> 我表示埋头看书
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: sicp 太厚
 * cap_sensitive 看书去……
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: sicp教的不是scheme....
<phoenixlzx> 这个前面仨星号是怎么敲出来的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那是啥
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好 ㍬ 20:33 新年快乐，除夕还有 3.14天
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 编程思想吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: scheme标准只有几十页
<phoenixlzx> 这个...nick前面仨星号是怎么敲出来的？那个命令？
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 人家退出了。。。
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 怎么做到的？
<namoamitabuddha> hi
<kk> namoamitabuddha, 好 ㍬ 20:36 新年快乐，除夕还有 3.14天
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: 转好了？
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha:神么...
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: (Quit: 玩Lisp去了...)
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha: ....不是这么发的呀
<phoenixlzx> 看到刚才有个 ***cap_sensitive:看书去了
<phoenixlzx> 这个怎么实现的
<snugglecat> *** 看书去了
<snugglecat> 酱紫么
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<phoenixlzx> 不是
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: /me
 * phoenixlzx hi
<phoenixlzx> soga~
<namoamitabuddha> 这个不要乱用
<phoenixlzx> ?
<phoenixlzx> 有限制吗
<\b> snugglecat: 睡醒了?
<namoamitabuddha>  /me 是用在关键时候的
<namoamitabuddha> 原则上是这样
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha: ....中国人最不讲原则了你不知道么...==
<namoamitabuddha> 不相信你到其他频道，例如 #ubuntu, 然后发几个 /me, 别人马上给你 CAUTION
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: ……
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看完了？
<cfy> alpha080: 求推荐
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没。随便看下论坛。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 要推荐书？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 电影。。。
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha: 恩，我一般都是去#archlinux
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 书这种不用推荐。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 书我倒是有
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 说啥
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那说说
<snugglecat>  /me 是动作
<cfy> alpha080: 人呢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求人陪看
<phoenixlzx> 同球推荐电影，都快无聊死了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 找 MaskRay啊。。。
 * snugglecat 将 \b 一脚打上天上去
<\b> ..
 * \b 掉下来了
<snugglecat> 应该是酱紫用才对
<cfy> 有木有谁知道！！！！
<cfy> 电影！！！
<phoenixlzx> 同球！！！！
 * snugglecat 用屁股接住 \b 然后用头顶入球门
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://www.amazon.com/Godels-Proof-Ernest-Nagel/dp/0814758169
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Amazon.com: Godel's Proof (9780814758168): Ernest Nagel, James R. Newman, Douglas R. Hofstadter: Books
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 中文：http://book.douban.com/subject/3029210/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 哥德尔证明 (豆瓣)
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, 知道怎么用了么
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还有
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, 是动作 /me 表示的是自己， 后面是动作
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://book.douban.com/subject/1400393/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 可计算性与数理逻辑 (豆瓣)
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .....
<phoenixlzx> snugglecat: 嗯嗯，就是表示动作...那为什么会给CAUTION呢
<snugglecat>  /me love \b
 * phoenixlzx confused
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还有
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://book.douban.com/subject/1852515/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 计算理论导引 (豆瓣)
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, 别人不喜欢你做动作阿
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 推荐完了，求陪读
<phoenixlzx> snugglecat: 好吧。动作我就在这里玩玩好了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: MaskRay
<cfy> 。。。
<cfy> 怎么走了。。。
<cfy> 我还想说raven....
 * phoenixlzx 这回真的看书去了...
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, 可能那里的人认为动作是 个骚扰， 或者你乱用
<snugglecat> 你这句就不应该用 动作
<snugglecat> 你应该这样
 * snugglecat 正在做看书的准备ing...
<snugglecat> 或者
 * snugglecat 看书中...
<cfy> snugglecat: 求猫。。。。。。。。。。。
 * phoenixlzx 向 snugglecat 说老师好
 * snugglecat 和猫打情骂俏中 ...
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, 又错了， 应该
<\b> snugglecat: 你把猫嫁给 cfy 吧
 * snugglecat  loving with phoenixlzx 
<phoenixlzx> ......
<cfy> \b: ......
<cfy> roylez: 求op
<\b> 之猫于归
<phoenixlzx> 这回真看书去了...玩了半天一页纸都没看
<snugglecat> \me 看着母猫和 cfy 在举行婚礼，两眼不自觉留下了两行 老泪
<cfy> roylez: ....
<cfy> roylez: 干嘛
 * snugglecat 看着母猫和 cfy 在举行婚礼，两眼不自觉留下了两行 老泪
<cfy> roylez: 死主席。。。
 * snugglecat 看着母猫和 cfy 在举行婚礼，两眼不自觉留下了两行 老泪
<roylez_> cfy: 有点幽默感嘛
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
 * snugglecat 倦缩在墙角中。
<cfy> roylez_: 你kick了下。。。我都忘了我要kick谁了。。
<cfy> \b: ...
<cfy> \b: 想起来了。。。
<snugglecat> cfy, 我不是躲起来了么， 还踢我啊
<lolicon> ……
 * \b 怂恿 snugglecat 给 cfy 猫
<cfy> snugglecat: 没看到。。。。。
<lolicon> =怎么又耍花枪了……
<snugglecat> 真没道义
<snugglecat> 不给
<cfy> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> lolicon, 弄个正经话题阿， 我们就没机会耍花枪了
<snugglecat> ubuntu 12.04 有啥特点阿
<snugglecat> 除了长期支持外
<snugglecat> 我准备换 linux 发行版
<snugglecat> 不用 arch 了
<\b> snugglecat: 换 opensuse 吧
<snugglecat> \b 不怎么喜欢 opensuse
<snugglecat> 用了一断时间
<snugglecat> opensuse 还是11么
<snugglecat> 版本好像没更新过阿
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 早上你是不是问了一个 int* a = 123; 的问题阿
<ayaka> 求xetex的教程名字
<snugglecat> 现在是 12 了， 终于升了
<lolicon> snugglecat: 编译过不去的……
<cleamoon> yes
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 是你么， 应该是 int* a = new (123);
<cleamoon> can't type chinese now
<snugglecat> lolicon, 哦
<snugglecat> cleamoon, is int* a = new int (123); if you use c++
<snugglecat> cleamoon, can you see?
<cleamoon> snugglecat: C++, right? ok...
<cleamoon> yes, i can see
<snugglecat> cleamoon, don't forget delete it later
<snugglecat> nice can help you
<cleamoon> i'm at school which do not have chinese input
<cleamoon> snugglecat: thanks
<snugglecat> \b, 能这么说么， 很高兴能帮助你， nice can help you
<\b> http://patternsinfp.wordpress.com/2012/01/19/comprehensions/
<kk> \b ⇪ t: Comprehensions | Patterns in Functional Programming
<cleamoon> i read about the new function yesterday...
<\b> snugglecat: 不知道
<snugglecat> cleamoon, no thanks
<snugglecat> 你不是懂英文么
<\b> snugglecat: 只能读和写，不能说－－
<\b> snugglecat: 好久没说了..
<snugglecat> 哦
<maya1> sn
<snugglecat> maya1, hi， nice to meet you
<maya1> snugglecat: 猫叔~
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, are you fun today???
<maya1> 为啥多个1  好丑。。
<snugglecat> ...........
<cleamoon> it's good to practice a little english
 * CyrusYzGTt 好悲摧，，又忘记 密码了，，从新申请个新的 freewebsite
<cfy> .....
<snugglecat> maya1, just like you, the "1"
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<snugglecat> maya1, just like you, the "1"
<cfy> maya1: 你来啦
<maya1> cfy: 系呀。。
<maya1> 今天又累死。。
<snugglecat> maya1, i am study english
<\b> studing
<snugglecat> maya1, why？
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> maya1, i am studing english.
<maya1> snugglecat: good good study,day day up!
<snugglecat> maya1, thanks
<cleamoon> \b: studying...
<\b> ...
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> ok
<cleamoon> it really should be studying
<maya1> snugglecat: because I 'm taking care of my little sister today
 * cfy 太颓废了。。。
<snugglecat> maya1, i am studying english.
 * cfy 重启打游戏。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 要我踢你出去么？
<L-----D> 你晚了一步
<snugglecat> maya1, o. is your sister beauty???
<snugglecat> how old is you sister
<maya1> snugglecat: 想给你儿子找对象么。。
<cleamoon> snugglecat: "is your sister beautiful"...
<maya1> snugglecat: 小姑娘非常漂亮。。
<snugglecat> can i???
<snugglecat> i like it
<maya1> cleamoon: 大家都好心肠啊。。。。
<snugglecat> marry me
<cleamoon> maya1: why?
<maya1> snugglecat: 你还是marry the night 吧。。
<maya1> cleamoon: 帮猫叔纠正错误啊
<snugglecat> marry the night???
<cleamoon> ...
<snugglecat> my little cat no gf yet
<snugglecat> how about ubuntu 12.04
<cleamoon> snugglecat: "my little cat has no gf yet"
<snugglecat> ye
<cleamoon> snugglecat: and 12.04 sucks as usual
<snugglecat> maya1, my little cat has no gf yet
<maya1> snugglecat: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI0NTE4NjE2.html
<kk> maya1,啥网址y 【猴姆独家】Lady GaGa现身英国深情自弹自唱新单Marry The Night钢琴版！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<snugglecat> o
<\b> 中学里一路都是英语课代表，可惜现在全废了
<cleamoon> Lady Gaga is the kind of person that you either deadly love or deeply hate...
<snugglecat> maya1, are you love lady gaga???
<maya1> do you love...
<zerta_D> why you are speak English?
<cleamoon> good chinglish...
<\b> speaking?
<cleamoon> zerta_D: because i'm speaking english
<zerta_D> 我英语很烂。。。
<maya1> snugglecat: at first,I didn’t like the style she played,then,I got moved sometimes,so you cant say whether I like or dislike her ;)
<snugglecat> 我放弃了
<maya1> sn
<cleamoon> zerta_D: don't mind. you can speak whatever you want. just take us as practicing
<maya1> snugglecat: 别啊~
<\b> snugglecat: do not give up..
<stlifey> http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2012/01/richard_stallman_was_right_all_along.html
<kk> stlifey,啥网址y 理查德·斯托曼一直是对的 - 阮一峰的网络日志
<flh> /usr/bin/screen -S  irssi /usr/bin/irssi
<flh> screen 改为xterm 要怎么写？
<cleamoon> http://www.osnews.com/story/25469/Richard_Stallman_Was_Right_All_Along
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址y Richard Stallman Was Right All Along
<cleamoon> read the english version
<\b> flh: xterm -e
<maya1> 猫叔为啥要学英语
<fzfh> flh: tmux也很不錯也
<flh> \b: 高，谢谢
<cleamoon> tmux is awesome
<zerta_D> 还是中文好 。
<snugglecat> :)
<maya1> snugglecat: 为啥啊？
<snugglecat> maya1, 要偷渡国外
<zerta_D> 既然是中国人，在普通情况下，就说中文吧！
<flh> \b: 刚才安装了tmux,,
<\b> wat is tmux?
<maya1> snugglecat: 囧 我还以为你儿子给猫上课了  猫又给你上课了。。
<snugglecat> :)
<cleamoon> \b: it is a better version of screen
<cleamoon> \b: and a little slow version
<\b> 没听说过。。。用不着 screen 这样的东西
<\b> 远程直接写批处理。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 乃干嘛呢
<\b> 本地多开个窗口就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. 悲摧，，你终于 理  为夫了
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 囧 乃不会这么久就这么注视吧。。
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 她是你的妈呀!
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 。。看着你呢
<cleamoon> \b: sometimes it just takes too f*cking long time to log in...
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 不是。
 * Inode_LF 悲哀
<\b> cleamoon: useless except zhuangbiable
<maya1> :D
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • pacman4 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361199 看了下wiki，又是密钥环又是主键神马的，最后链到gnupg手册去了，好长，朕凌乱了，然后看了几个帖子不管用， 求大神简单做法，Never就算了 Code: 错误：cifs-utils: key "771DF6627EDF681F" is unknown :: 导入 PGP 密匙 7EDF681F，"Tobias Powalowski <tpowa@archlinux.org>"，创建 2011 …
<flh> \b: 我弄的关于irssi开机时运行的shell ,总是启动不来
<cleamoon> \b: it takes like 10 minut to log in my school's computers
<lolicon> http://solidot.org/articles/12/01/18/1336208.shtml 卧槽 这个 cuthead 太奇葩了
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y Solidot | 众多美国网站愚蠢地抵制SOPA
<snugglecat> 草尼马之歌 几乎看不到了
<\b> http://www.randomhacks.net/articles/2012/01/18/best-article-on-sopa
<kk> \b,啥网址y Best article I've seen on SOPA
<cleamoon> \b: they
<cleamoon> nothing...typed wrong...
<\b> cleamoon: you need not to remote login
<cleamoon> \b: that's right...
<flh> \b: 谢谢，换作xterm gnome-terminal ,那么就可以
<fzfh> flh: 開機啟動tmux，然後在tmux的配置文件裡面配置，啟動tmux直接新建一個窗口，運行irssi。
<flh> 冷场了？？？
<flh> \b: 我的irssi启动后，窗口总是status这个，能不能直接进入这里？
<MaskRay> 原来Stallman用Loongson
<\b> flh: 写配置文件
<flh> \b: 或者说去掉status
<flh> \b: 是有一个的，那个文件太长了，真不容易看
<\b> flh: 写配置，例如　  { name = "#ubuntu-cn"; chatnet = "freenode"; autojoin = "yes"; }
<flh> \b:我是直接打开的，但讨厌开始的那个窗口
<\b> ?
<\b> 应该也能写配置关掉
<cleamoon> ...Stallman uses Loongson...LoL
<flh> \b:status,,想去掉{status}这个
<\b> 哪个 status?
<\b>  /WINDOW IMMORTAL OFF?
<flh> 我试试
<flh> "MANUAL-WINDOWS" = "set use_status_window off;set autocreate_windows off;
<mailnan> 大家好。
<zerta_D> mailnan: 你好
<flh_> mailnan: 你也好
<mailnan> 我请问一下 seechm 为啥打不开chm呢
<mailnan> 我用的是fedora 16
<mailnan> 好像提示版本不对
<zerta_D> seechm没用过。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...什么来的？？
<roylez_> tusooa: arch的pacman升级了，现在要用gpg签名软件包了，import key太多了，nnnd，全局禁用又不想
<mailnan> 你们一般用什么看chm呀
<mailnan> firefox插件吗
<mailnan> 在xchat 怎么进这个IRC
<mailnan> 有人知道吗
<mailnan> xchat 怎么进这个频道
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • KDE的桌面环境只显示部分中文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361201 今天第一次用Arch，在Virtualbox上按官方的wiki一步步安装好了。从源里装上了KDE后，设置了中文，重启后还是有部分没有汉化完全，请问是KDE的汉化本来不完全，还是我的安装有问题呢？KDE的版本是4.7.4 统计信息: 发表于 由 Huozic — 2012-01-19 21 …
<cleamoon> Richard Stallman said "freedom is my priority. I've campaigned for freedom since 1983, and I am not going to surrender that freedom for the sake of a more convenient computer."
<cleamoon> So he thinks the loongman netbook is not convenient...
<Asik> mailnan: Xchat进是最简单的吧．
<mailnan> 不会
<Asik> mailnan: 选服务器，输频道就行了．
<snugglecat> \b, 我放猫出去还是放不下心， 我是不是紧张过度了
<mailnan> 选那个服务器
<Asik> mailnan: freenode.net
<\b> snugglecat: 你的猫真的不认你？
<maya1> sn
<maya1> snugglecat: 昨天你出去找貓了？
<Asik> perl程序转换成exe程序好转不？有熟悉的吗？
<snugglecat> \b, 认阿， 我放过它出去， 会回来， 但我还是放心不下
<maya1> snugglecat: 那你不有病么。。。。
<Asik> snugglecat: 再放条狗跟着．
<maya1> Asik: ;D
<zhan> 猫狗大战
<snugglecat> 放它出去， 开着门， 过段时间它就回来了
<\b> Asik: active perl 最方便
<\b> Asik: par 目前不知怎样了
<\b> Asik: 但没什么转的必要
<Asik> 那你怕啥？你的猫身上也绑了个IPHONE　４s?
<wly> 我进来了
<maya1> snugglecat: 讓乃兒子跟著
<zhan> 开着门，一会小偷也来了
<zhan> 让儿子跟着，一会发现猫回来了，儿子丢了
<Asik> \b: 不转我怎么在没装perl解释器的win机器下运行？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 注射 生化危机 的 疫苗
<\b> Asik: 装个 perl
<snugglecat> maya1, 等我这栋楼的人全回来了， 才放他出去
<Asik> ï¼¼b ....
<Asik> 能装我早装了
<\b> Asik: 写　windows 程序还不如用 .net / c# 或者直接 c
<\b> Asik: 现成的库够多
<lolicon> 有没有什么插件可以在 firefox 的 tab 上显示编号
<maya1> snugglecat: 乃是不是擔心的有點多？  雖然我們家夠已經好幾天沒回了。。
<snugglecat> Asik, 我不是说了么， 貌似我有点紧张过度
<snugglecat> 了么
<maya1> 么了、、
<lolicon> \b: 只会用Qt……
<Asik> 近百台机器，多麻烦．
<snugglecat> maya1, 都是跑的的公猫给吓的
<Asik> c不太熟练．
<CyrusYzGTt> ... Asik botnet??
<maya1> 公貓丟了呀。。。
<snugglecat> maya1, 是啊，
<maya1> snugglecat: ~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<\b> maya1: 是私奔了
<snugglecat> 以前跑的公猫阿， 你是不是 maya 阿
<zhan> 肯定被人抓了
<maya1> \b: 噢噢  那不慌不慌
<snugglecat> \b, 最大可能是给抓去煮了。
<maya1> snugglecat: 額  乃猜啊。。。
<zhan> 你们那的人还吃猫啊
<snugglecat> \b, 基本上大院的所有猫都登场过了， 唯独公猫一面都没见过
<maya1> zhan: 物以稀為貴嗎
<snugglecat> zhan, 我在广东呢
<snugglecat> zhan, 吃猫的
<zhan> 额。。。 广东人啥都吃
<maya1> 為啥搞技術的都喜歡貓？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 额，， 我身为 广府人，， 最多就是 吃 蛇肉 狗肉 。。
<maya1> 暑假的時候玩G+  見的最多的就是貓的萌圖。。
<wly> 你们的qq 用什么 pidgin吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 狗肉是 山东朋友 带我去吃的。。
<snugglecat> 有种龙虎煲， 是猫和蛇一起煲的
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 囧  不系我。。
<\b> lol
<zhan> 喵星人
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. 额，，  不是你，， 我首先要 吃了你，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 就是你广府人带坏的风气
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...可是我不吃的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我 吃的最多的是 即食面。。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 乃敢！
<snugglecat> 艾， 看着猫困在屋里， 但又紧张过度
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 就 吃了你，， 然后 娶了你
<L-----D> maya1, 因为很多宅男没有GF 只能玩猫
<snugglecat> 冥婚么
<maya1> L-----D: 醬紫。。。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 吃了我 你和你自己結婚么？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 在语言里 对 女人说 吃了你 就是 XXOO的意思
<snugglecat> 哦
<maya1> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§  在语言里 对 女人说 吃了你 就是 XXOO的意思
<maya1> 。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. 为夫 要 娶你。。 ^_^
<\b> 太肉麻了，看不下去
<lolicon> zhan: ^
<lolicon> zhan: ……
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 曾經聽過一句很感動的話   我要強暴你   如果你報警  我就進去  如果你不報警 我就娶你。
<zhan> lolicon: 猫球，嘛事？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 嗯
<lolicon> zhan: 不是什么都吃…… 只不过比你们多吃一点……
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 我不是對你說的哈。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 哈， 知道
<zhan> lolicon: 哦，桌子椅子，飞机不吃
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 哈，恩。
<lolicon> 有没有办法个firefox 的tab显示编号
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 哼哈
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ ??
<zhan> 你们。。。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 哎。。。
<maya1> 我們來對宋詞吧，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 额，， 不会。。
<maya1> 不准使用搜索引擎。。。
<zhan> 寻找文艺青年啊
<maya1> 恩恩
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ ..反正我不用，，会就回答，，不会自己想
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 说吧
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 乃真好~
<maya1> 淚眼問花花不語
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 嗯嗯，，  亲亲
<maya1> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. .. 不会，， 貌似 很熟，，
<zhan> 乱红飞过秋千去？
<snugglecat> lolicon, 貌似有，好像还可以根据编号切换， 我装某个插件的时候顺便看到的
<lolicon> snugglecat: 根据编号切换这个很简单
<maya1> zhan: bingo~
<maya1> 歐陽修 蝶戀花
<zhan> lolicon: 那个 vimperator 用 buffer 那个命令不就可以么。。。
<lolicon> snugglecat: 问题是很难一眼看出编号……
<snugglecat> lolicon, 那应该他就会显示编号阿。
<lolicon> zhan: vimperator , 编号gt
<snugglecat> lolicon, 那我不知道了， 我只是扫了一眼， 详细的没看
<lolicon> zhan: 或者 alt-数字
<lolicon> zhan: 问题是，一大堆tab难道还要逐个数么……
<maya1> 為人性僻耽佳句
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. .. 不会，，
<maya1> 李清照  漁家傲。。。
<zhan> lolicon: 额。。。 你先 buffer 一下
<lolicon> zhan: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ ^_^，， 我不是 文艺青年，，
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 我看出來了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 好悲摧，， 不会，，
<zhan> lolicon: 话说 alt+N 超过 10 个了怎么办？
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, google吧
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 翻书吧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ ..我是 喜欢 和 某些 精神感觉 才记忆的 例 欲將心事付瑤琴，知音少，弦斷有誰聽。
<lolicon> zhan: 没办法……
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ 不，，答应了的事，
<maya1> 這首也背過。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,,书籍早就被我 扔了，，或者 卖了
<maya1> 不過忘記是誰的了。。
<lolicon> zhan: alt+N 这个是gtk 的功能…… 1～8 是第N个，9是最后一个
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 西厢记的，，
<maya1> 岳飛？  陸遊？
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, 说谎是成为文艺青年的必备技巧
<zhan> maya1: 岳飞
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ 我以真心待人
<maya1> 滿江紅？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. 我看 西厢记 里面的
<maya1> 小重山？
<zhan> maya1: 小重山
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 还有  大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。
<maya1> 西廂記是哪個朝代的？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. 不知道，，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ ..我只记得 那句
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装rar unrar不成功，求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361207 在Terminal下输入 sudo apt-get install rar unrar 安装之后，打开了好几个现有的rar文件，解压时都提示： An error occurred while extracting files. ......... Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character 求指导，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yimao — 2012-01-19 22:09
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, 真心的是2B青年的必备技巧
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 乃誠實嗎
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ .. 额
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. 嗯嗯，， 对 老婆 诚实 是 美德
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: - - 那對別人呢。。
<snugglecat> maya1, http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn065/xiaozhan/20120119/1320/x_large_F6SA_130500009d081262.gif
<zhan> lolicon: 你一般开多少 tab？
<snugglecat> maya1, 你也弹弹
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 不影响家人和生命财产安全的，，选择回答，，就是 问了 才考虑
<marvin-42> 对别人的老婆诚实吧？
<maya1> snugglecat: 額  還真有才，，
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 乃是處男嗎
<maya1> marvin-42: 哈哈
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> maya1, 我证实， 是的。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ ..。。  0  0
<maya1> snugglecat: 你為毛能證實？  乃搞基？
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 乃說過誠實的~
<lolicon> zhan: 看情况……布丁……
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ .. 处男会被 耻笑的，，，
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 那你到底是不是啊。。。
<zhan> 布丁？
<lolicon> zhan: 不定
<marvin-42> 他早就不是了，左手作证
<zhan> 布丁威武
<maya1> :-D
<zhan> 不是右手么
<marvin-42> 说不定蛋糕也可作证。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> marvin-42, 哦， 他确实不是， 让他失身的是右手
<snugglecat> maya1, http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b47ee31jw1dp7tmw19vhg.gif
<maya1> 額。。
<fengya90> chrome 中的download assistant是不是没了？
 * zhan 不用 chrome
<fengya90> firefox感觉是日薄西山
<roylez_> fengya90: 瞎扯
<binker> 嗯
<happyaron> fengya90: 瞎扯
<binker> 火狐危机
<fengya90> roylez_: 我也只能瞎扯
<binker> 都是孤狗的chorme所赐
<fengya90> 你们还别说，反正我周围吧，在windows用户中firefox相比chrome少的可怜
<binker> 嗯
<binker> chorme后台硬钱多
<binker> 可以砸死人
<happyaron> binker: firefox后台是谁你知道不？
<zerta_D> 没人说opera
<CyrusYzGTt> ff的后台绝对比 其他的都硬
<zhan> fengya90: 代表火狐消灭你
<binker> 火狐的后台就是以前的网景
<happyaron> binker: 火狐的钱，是google给的，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ opera也很好用，
<zodiac1111> 大家晚上好
<binker> 当然了。那是给零花钱
<maya1> zodiac1111: 晚上好。
 * maya1 大家晚上好~
<fengya90> 我觉得opera一点都不好用，然后有人说我搓
<binker> 等自己的浏览器羽翼丰满
<zerta_D> 正用opera挂irc
 * maya1 大家晚安
<binker> 就是是火狐的死期了
<happyaron> binker: google无缘无故给mozilla钱做啥呢？
<zhan> maya1: 你也晚安
<binker> 广告阿
<maya1> zhan: 哈。恩
<binker> 广告费阿
 * maya1 閃一段時間。
<binker> 火狐上面不是内嵌了一个孤狗的搜索么
 * zhan 看来这里火狐党很多，哈哈
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194805/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 喂喂，你的小裤裤里面塞的是什么啊！香蕉么~ - AcFun.tv
<zhan> 。。。
<zerta_D> opera党貌似很少
<cleamoon> there is no vimperator on chrome
<cleamoon> and no good adblock on chrome
<zhan> roylez_: 看了一眼，关了。。。
<binker> opera好是好
<roylez_> zhan: 我只要看见这个在主页，就忍不住要点....
<binker> 字体不给力阿
<cleamoon> basicly chrome is just a game platform
<roylez_> zhan: 没毕业的博士到底觉悟还是低了点呢
<zhan> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> opera字体不给力 ff chrome不设置，用默认 也能 识别 extABCD
<CyrusYzGTt> opera字体不给力 ff chrome不设置，用默认 也能 识别 CJK-extABCD
<zhan> roylez_: 你是 arch？
<roylez_> zhan: .
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac277176/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 猴子已经不搬砖了！ - AcFun.tv
<fengya90> 对，偏偏opera字体要自己搞，dt
<zhan> roylez_: 飞字是乱码啊，我刚发现
<zerta_D> opera字体不错啊！至少在我电脑上，opera字体表现还不错的
<roylez_> zhan: 右边的设置，点最下面的播放器设置，然后可以选字体...
<roylez_> zhan: 全乱码，不好找
<binker> zerta_D opera的字体能让人蛋疼几天
<cleamoon> binker: which browser do you use?
<tusooa> Use-Firefox
<zhan> roylez_: 要看猿族崛起！
<zhan> roylez_: 好了
<roylez_> zhan: 再看看那个跳舞的？很带感的
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ cfy 来了
<zhan> 不看那个
<cfy> roylez_: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/FamilyLife/11814924/353
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: roylez_: ?
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac287930/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 你丫到底是害怕还是高兴？ - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯嗯
<zerta_D> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=194446  opera字体
<cfy> zhan: ....
<roylez_> cfy: 你咋啦
<cfy> roylez_:  没啥啊
<cfy> roylez_: 睡觉去咯
<cfy> roylez_: 主席明天走啊。。。。
<zhan> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 求你的 password list
<cfy> zhan: 没啥。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 那有 绝大部分 重复的，， 是我 cat file1 file2 > file3 && cat file3 file4 > file5 这样来的，，木有 编辑过
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 求
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: xz压缩下
<LOL_> MeaCulpa1: 你那黑莓的邮件是实时收取吗?还是3分钟一次?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 给 命令压缩， 密码你设定，，
<roylez_> zhan: 这个灰常好 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac287925/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 我们班一共28个同学，居然全到了 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: xz -v9 foo
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 别密码了
<cfy> roylez_: old啊
<stock-cn> google 最近搜索老是断线，你们有感觉吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 话说，， cfy ,, foo是什么。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你不是睡觉了么
<roylez_> cfy: 别说梦话
<cfy> roylez_: 准备
<zodiac1111> stock-cn GFW
<cfy> roylez_: 这个可以说
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你的文件
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你自己去下载吧，我发现我下载的地址了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里？
<stock-cn> google日历为何没有阴历？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ http://www.openwall.com/wordlists/
<LOL_> cfy: Android的邮件好像最短的是五分钟收一次,你的Gmail是多长时间检查一次?
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Openwall wordlists collection for password recovery, password cracking, and password strength checking
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 要钱的？
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Openwall wordlists collection for password recovery, password cracking, and password strength checking
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 自己下载不用钱的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ http://download.openwall.net/pvt/sample/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Index of /pvt/sample
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 下载zip那个么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我以前下载的，， 貌似很旧了，， 看来还是你那个好
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ txt 是 校验用的
<stock-cn> google日历如何设置显示阴历？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 效验问价这么大。。
<snugglecat> maya 走了??
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: iso那个，还是content?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..额。。我以前就是下载这个，，
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 都下
<LOL_> cfy: Nokia s40的imap好像是实时收取(Push mail),因为它连接后,你若不中断,它便一直连着,所以就好像成了实时收取
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 用 wget
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/728c503djw1dozo74tqj2g.gif
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 要钱。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不要的，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我点了之后。。。跳转到付钱页面啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ #!comment: This list has been compiled by Solar Designer of Openwall Project,
<CyrusYzGTt> #!comment: http://www.openwall.com/wordlists/
<CyrusYzGTt> #!comment:
<CyrusYzGTt> #!comment: This list is based on passwords most commonly seen on a set of Unix
<CyrusYzGTt> #!comment: systems in mid-1990's, sorted for decreasing number of occurrences
<CyrusYzGTt> #!comment: (that is, more common passwords are listed first).  It has been
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Openwall wordlists collection for password recovery, password cracking, and password strength checking
<iGoogle> roylez: 明天上车，记得打一个电话，我去论坛发帖欢送。
<iGoogle> 唱那歌
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不行
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你现在就可以唱
<zhan> 哈哈
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 跳转到  https://www.2checkout.com
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Sell Online using 2Checkout’s Online Credit Card Processing
<iGoogle> oops。就上车了？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 没，只是不想放过神唱歌的机会
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 上船吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 额，，可能最近 太多人下载，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 买到票了??
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 求。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那你传下
<LOL_> iGoogle: Nokia s40的imap是不是实时收取?
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 乖。交2w，我让你上船。
<cfy> iGoogle: 只要2w?
<iGoogle> LOL_: ?
<cfy> snugglecat: 那你赚了。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 收一个是一个嘛。反正他要去了。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<snugglecat> 哦
<cfy> iGoogle: 原来你是卖船票的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,嗯，， wpalist那个？？
<iGoogle> 卖
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯？全要啊
<stock-cn> 从乌鲁木齐到海口1月20日的飞机票头等舱1万元谁要？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..不行，， 有部分是 我附近的，，
<iGoogle> stock-cn: 和身份证一起，卖给票贩子
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 什么意思？
<lolicon> ……
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那把能给我的给我嘛
<stock-cn> iGoogle: 要怎么操作阿
<iGoogle> 到机场，把票一举，自然有人联系。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 建议 wpalist那个 ，，是 最大的 559.5MB
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 其它都是 几百KB
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。xz -kv9 压缩下
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你给个 免注册的上传网站来，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<cfy> 唉
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 算了，不要了。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,额，， 你在 浪费我 宝贵的 mlnet cpu资源
<LOL_> iGoogle: 手机实时收取邮件,就是没有延缓,国内黑莓好像是三分钟检查一次,Android是五分钟,Nokia s40若不中断便一直连着,这算不算实时收取,就是没有时间延缓
<tusooa> github drop box
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 啊？mlnet?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你在传mlnet?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,在下载 AV,,
<tusooa> .
<iGoogle> LOL_: 不知道。手机最烦收邮件了。又多又浪费资源。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 关键我没有啊。。要不你注册个google code?
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> LOL_: 我htc desire hd
<cfy> LOL_: 感觉不到1min可以收到邮件
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 额，，我这里 reset,,的，，
<iGoogle> g10发热
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪里哦。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 乱说
<iGoogle> 据说都是
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<LOL_> cfy: 你那Gmail有没有检查频率的设置?
<cfy> iGoogle: 我这有好几台，貌似没有
<cfy> LOL_: 好像没。大师
<cfy> LOL_: 大师
<cfy> LOL_: 你自己写个应用，不完事了么？
<iGoogle> 你也是二道贩子？还几台
<cfy> iGoogle: 好几台了。。。
<cfy> 我见过5台
<iGoogle> 果然是
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,还有，你给我的命令是 单线程的，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 然后呢？你又不传给我。。。压缩干啥？
<LOL_> cfy: 为用一个功能,你难道要俺去学Java自己写,那不累死
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 早就压缩完毕，就等你 网盘
<cfy> iGoogle: http://developers.solidot.org/developers/12/01/19/1415207.shtml
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国籍程序员被控盗窃源代码
<cfy> LOL_: 你不大师么。。。。
<tusooa> .
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....没啊。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 去注册个google code吧，以后也能用
<LOL_> cfy: cc...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 要不我的项目，拉你入伙？
<cfy> LOL_: ?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 有啥电影推荐?
<LOL_> cfy: 你替俺写个吧
<iGoogle> 打仗去
<iGoogle> 没片子
<cfy> LOL_: 等我成为大师吧。大师
<cfy> 再说
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,额，， 等等，我发现我以前注册的网盘，看看能不能用是 ofan 介绍的
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: drop-box
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..木有 dropbox
<cfy> tusooa:
<LOL_> tusooa: Dropbox不是被墙了吗?
<LOL_> cfy: 我感觉你那Gmail延时应该大于1分钟,你应该测试下
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,告诉我，， ofan 说的那个网盘的网址，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有。。。。
<cfy> LOL_: 我试试，大师
<cfy> LOL_: 几十秒吧
<LOL_> cfy: 羡慕嫉妒恨呀
<cfy> LOL_: 大师。。。为啥
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 找到了。不用注册的那个 正在上传，，等吧
<LOL_> cfy: 俺的Gmail时间比较长
<cfy> LOL_: 哦。写一个吧
<cfy> LOL_: 几十分钟么？2~3分钟也可以忍受吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,不过，我不会用参数，，只能压缩到 61.45MB
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 好
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: xz -v9就是极限了
<LOL_> cfy: 额,俺只懂一点C不会Java
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我是 xz -v9 --threads=8 wpalist
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: thread是没用的参数。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 是直接被忽略的参数。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 哦
<cfy> LOL_: 那。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,早说，， 我在man xz 看到 的
<LOL_> cfy: 俺希望能有电脑上的接收速度
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: Multithreaded compression and decompression are not  implemented yet, so this option has no effect for now.
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 额，， 怎么我的 cpu有 三个线程 满 100% .. 不用 threads就 只有一个线程 100%
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 啊。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你的版本
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 什么？?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你用什么版本？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: xz版本
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你先说你的，，
<cfy> xz (XZ Utils) 5.0.3
<CyrusYzGTt> xz (XZ Utils) 5.1.1alpha
<cfy> 我试了下。没效果。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 这还要我先说。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 看来做出，multithread的决定了 ：D
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 哼哼，我想对比下最近fedora的底层 lib都很低，， 例如 gmp
<cfy> 5.0.2_p1
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,可是我用的是 --threads=8 不是 3哦，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你总共有8个cpu?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 是8个线程
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,上传好慢，，现在才 8%,,,
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 幸好这个网盘 可以 保存 30天
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ Guest uploads expire in 30 days.
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那我明天再下好了。我洗漱去
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ Create Account or Publish to keep your files.
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..明天不给，，我早就忘记，要重新上传呢，， 木有注册
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那我挂着。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你可要想好。 明天还要重新上传
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 希望 roylez_ 不会踢走你，， 阿蒙
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<zhan> 啊门
<cfy> roylez_: 擦
<cfy> roylez_: 这3+了。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么算
<\b> 说到啊门，忽然想起来拉丁语作业还没做...
<cfy> \b: xb....
<LOL_> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ ..
<cfy> roylez: .......
<cfy> roylez: ....
<zodiac1111> \b, ...
<cfy> roylez: 死，主席。人呢
<roylez_> cfy: .
<pocoyo> .
<pocoyo> ...
<roylez_> cfy: 过年多给点你嘛
<LOL_> roylez_: 主席你那S60用imap连接邮箱后,是不是不中断它,就一直挂着?
<roylez_> LOL_: 从来不用手机上邮箱
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<LOL_> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> LOL_: 手机上twitter的host又挂了，正烦呢
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..我用过上 qq 邮箱
<LOL_> roylez_: 整个Vpn吧
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..我也要 OP..
<roylez_> LOL_: 就一s60，还开那么多进程.....
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 不能给你，你那破wpa的玩意还没给呢
<cfy> roylez_: 对
<LOL_> roylez_: Android更多
<roylez_> LOL_: android机器性能应该好些吧
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我给你 wpa的密码表。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我会发给 cfy 链接，，你找 cfy 要 整理后的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 还要整理？
<LOL_> roylez_: 为啥手机方面的东西都是Java写的呢?不是说C在硬件方面很好吗?不解
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我说了。。加上了些自己 家附近的密码表
<roylez_> LOL_: 图快呗
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 冲凉去
<zodiac1111> 消费电子，速度就是金钱
<LOL_> roylez_: C不是有全球最多的码农吗?怎么没人用C写个手机上面的系统
<zodiac1111> LOL_, 汇编，C，C++/Java
<roylez_> LOL_: java最多
<LOL_> C不是最多的?入门好像都是它吧,虽然后面不一定用它,嘿嘿
 * LOL_ zodiac1111: 国外有用C写的系统吗?在手机上,
<LOL_> 都有闲得用汇编写OS,怎么没人用c在手机上写个os
<cfy> LOL_: ios啊
<cfy> LOL_: android也只是应用软件是java
<zodiac1111> 安卓好像也是源于linux吧
<cfy> 用的确实是linux
<LOL_> cfy: 神说Android是Java写的
<cfy> LOL_: 应用软件
<zodiac1111> 哈哈。
<fyodor_> 啥“源于”，不清楚什么意思
<cfy> 内核是linux
<zodiac1111> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android
<kk> zodiac1111 ⇪ t: Android - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<LOL_> cfy: ios是用C写的?只知道好像不是用Java写的
<zodiac1111> linux内核用的真广泛阿
<fyodor_> 要看 android 设备中 linux 内核的 patch，那怎么是个“乱”字了得..
<LOL_> 记得神曾经说过,一开始都不看好Java写出系统,但Java的爸爸去了就写出了Android,现在也不理解
<fyodor_> LOL_: 要看你怎么看“系统”了。应用而已
<fyodor_> 硬件抽象层都 C++
<fyodor_> 各种库也都是 c/c++ 混战.. 然后 java 通过它们与内核通讯
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8a3c2078jw1dp6nlr1vbdj.jpg
<zodiac1111> 西半球的人们开始苏醒了，，，
<zhan> 还有西半球哦
<zodiac1111> 嘿嘿，该睡觉了
<LOL_> 睡觉去,
<cfy> zhan: ...
 * LOL_ orz CyrusYzGTt...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 传好没
<LOL_> is gone...
 * LOL_ is gone...
<zhan> cfy: huh？
<zhan>  /kick cfy
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:41:02)
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 。。 冲凉回来发现 路由死机了，，明天 再传再发吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我先下线，连上 vpn 上传试试
<metbsd> 今天心情不好
<metbsd> 只想说四句话
<metbsd> 包括前面两句
<metbsd> 我的话说完了
<flh_> 大家晚上好
<straybirdsnest> 今晚都没人说话聊天了啊
<flh_> straybirdsnest: 我来了，你好
<straybirdsnest> flh_: 好啊，这个时候了人必须少，平时人也挺少的
<flh_> 是的，过年了，可能有事忙去了
<\b> 有粪青喷两句就可聊了
<\b> 这年头技术都是自己练的，没啥可交流
<flh_> 的确如此
<\b> 唯粪青可言也
<straybirdsnest> 没啥可以交流倒是一个问题
<CyrusYzGTt> straybirdsnest§ 交流 分享技术
<metbsd> 今天心情不好
<metbsd> 只想说四句话
<metbsd> 包括前面两句
<metbsd> 我的话说完了
<Colin-shzsc> 最近发现很多东西都爱崩溃，从 Chromium 到 VBox 到 X，有时还来个 Page Fault、Kernel Panic 什么的
<flh_> 我用了gnome3，感觉不习惯
<metbsd> 你用什么linux
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ ，， 默哀，  愿 上帝 保佑 你
<Colin-shzsc> Arch。如果说 nouveau 有问题的话不会打击面那么大吧，况且之前一次更新 nouveau 后有一段时间是没有任何问题的。memtest 发现不了问题。
<Colin-shzsc> 难道虚拟机底下跑虚拟系统的那一块自己崩溃也会和显驱有关？
<flh_> metbsd: 感觉你用的是bsd系统
<metbsd> 我现在用来聊天的系统？
<flh_> metbsd: 不是，看你的网名啊，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 哦 ，，我重新登录 X11先 刚才 gnome-shell出漏洞更新了
<metbsd> 你也用过bsd?
<flh_> metbsd: 是的，眼下的新机，本打算装bsd的，
<metbsd> 装bsd干吗
<flh_> metbsd: 感觉它简洁
<flh_> metbsd: 可惜硬件支持不怎么样
<metbsd> 要看你的需求的
<CyrusYzGTt> 回来了。。。
<flh_> gnome3边上的快捷栏，可不可以隐藏掉？？？
<flh_> 求教：gnome3边上的快捷栏，可不可以隐藏掉？？？
<straybirdsnest> 可惜吾等彩笔也不知道呢，搜索看看
<\b> snugglecat: 你把你的 atompub 扔在 sourceforge 上了?
<snugglecat> 是的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,我找到的那个网盘不行，，上传不了。。我去碎叫了
<\b> snugglecat: 那万一哪天要卖给别人，需要闭源怎办　？
<snugglecat> 还没想呢
<\b> snugglecat: 还是说只是你的业余项目?
<\b> 没打算用来卖?
<snugglecat> 怎么说呢， 本身不打算卖
<\b> 打算用来补充简历的?
<snugglecat> 也不是， 东西本身免费。 我做的 网页收费， 提供这个给客户管理网页内容的
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 现在都流行github了.. 还sf
<snugglecat> 我的网页 默认不提供 web 的后台管理， 管理 web 内容用我开源的
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 个人喜好
<fzfh> /c/c//c
<\b> http://www.cppstdlib.com/sopa.html
<kk> \b ⇪ t: The C++ Standard Library - A Tutorial and Reference, 2nd Edition
<\b> 这么牛逼
<\b> The SOPA problem
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/58345.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 亚洲小姐泳装彩排 韩国佳丽洪利朱获青睐(组图) -6park.com
<straybirdsnest> 怎么变成KK了？
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<fivesheep> ofan: 这个钟数出现在这频道的人有几个会需要你的vpn
<fivesheep> 做生意得需要见机行事..
<ofan> 有好几个野猫
<ofan> 夜猫
<straybirdsnest> 表示已经有免费的代理了，对翻墙没有特别渴望
<ofan> 免费的都是渣渣
<straybirdsnest> 主要买来没太大用处啊，要拿来干嘛呢，不需要干嘛免费的就够了啊
<straybirdsnest> 再说这时候不是夜猫子就是在墙外面的人，确实不大合适呢
<fivesheep> 资讯的自由在你心中就这么点分量么
<straybirdsnest> fivesheep: 还真没多大心情去看啥咨询说
<fivesheep> 网络不就是为了获取资讯的?
<straybirdsnest> fivesheep: 感觉在O学里面混日子的时候，那些XX争端啥的还不如哪里吃饭便宜有价值感
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 不是没有， 但是我已经有了
<ofan> python都还在被墙
<ofan> blogspot一直被墙
<ofan> wordpress也是
<straybirdsnest> 不巧乃举例的东西之前基本没用过，眼下也很难说会用到哪些
<fivesheep> 人又不是猪. 只吃饱饭就能满足? 这满足感也太廉价了..  所以, 你也不能怪别人喂些什么奇特的化学物品给你吃了
<ofan> linux所有邮件组的存档也都被墙着
<ofan> mail-archive
<ofan> wiki被墙
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 在说啥子话题呢， 关系到猪的
<snugglecat> ofan, wiki 不是自己关的么
<ofan> snugglecat: ...
<ofan> snugglecat: 那是抗议
<snugglecat> 因为那个反盗版议案
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 有人说资讯的价值不如吃饱饭
<snugglecat> 哦
<straybirdsnest> fivesheep: 乃要想想对某些人来说吃饱喝足都有问题呢
<snugglecat> 在中国是酱紫啦，虽然很悲哀
<fivesheep> 关键是你不是那些人
<fivesheep> 绝大部分人都不是吃不饱的
<fivesheep> 怎么几十年了, 大国都崛起了
<ofan> 现在基本没有吃不饱的
<fivesheep> 还成天说吃不饱?
<straybirdsnest> 关键现在在O学生活确实缺少那种危机感，乃可以去体验看看
<ofan> 除非你生活在隔壁
<fivesheep> 我看营养过剩的大把
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 现实是就是 D"妈妈" 就是按猪一样养我们的
<ofan> 网站一个一个被墙不算危机？
<fivesheep> ofan: nod
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 现实是 D"妈妈" 就是按猪一样养我们的
<fivesheep> 找工作得拼爹 不是危机?
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<straybirdsnest> ofan，乃要围观到N多人连墙存在这回事都不知道
<ofan> 有危机感没错，拿不是危机的事情当危机就有点杞人忧天了吧
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: 我支持不买
<ofan> straybirdsnest: 这就是最大的危机！
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 是危机， 但“感觉不到” 危机， 已经麻木了
<snugglecat> 这是最悲哀的
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: 最值的还是人肉翻墙
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: 别的都是扯蛋
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 都得看看 救赎这电影
<snugglecat> 我们已经 死肉不怕开水烫 了
<straybirdsnest> gebjgd: 乃说得还比较有道理
<fivesheep> gebjgd: nod...
<straybirdsnest> 在天朝，乃不麻木地活着会蛋疼死
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 你说的很对， 危机非常严重， 关键是已经麻木了
<fivesheep> 肖申克的救赎
<straybirdsnest> 天天说D的坏话有半毛钱用处
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 那只有自救
<straybirdsnest> 日子还得过
<snugglecat> 用针扎已经 感觉不到 疼了
<fivesheep> 如果都不说.. 是不是说明很高兴, 很满意啊? 党得继续加强这样的统治
<straybirdsnest> 在天朝，典型的学生党生活就是比较隔离的
<fivesheep> 最少美国反SOPA 是看到立法者的退缩了
<ofan> straybirdsnest: 未来不会有好日子过
<straybirdsnest> 光说没啥用处，只是这个意思，要干没那么多人会干
<snugglecat> 我们已经犬儒了
<straybirdsnest> ofan，乃看看这些领导们乃个关心过未来这回事了
<fivesheep> 大学生本来应该是最关心政治, 最要求改变的群体..
<snugglecat> 已经在末日的边缘了
<straybirdsnest> 问题是乃在天朝的O学，关心自己能不能毕业找不找得到工作的危机感比那个严重得多
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 在那年以后之后就没有那种学生了
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 在那年以后之后就没有那种学生了
<cleamoon> 现在反抗了是你们遭殃，现在不反抗是你们和你们的孩子一起遭殃
<ofan> 被别人卖了还要请人贩子吃饭，还说没被卖的没有危机感
<fivesheep> straybirdsnest: 你刚才又说没危机感.. 现在又有了...  找不到工作, 要拼爹 这不需要起来反抗么..
<straybirdsnest> 得等绝大部分人都忍受不了了才会有用处
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 自我救赎...
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 最光明的道路
<snugglecat> 已经没有自己的独立思想， 没有自己的思维， 和猪一样。 人将不成为人， 和末日有啥区别呢
<ofan> straybirdsnest: 没有什么大部分人都忍受不了，只有大多数人都饿死
<cleamoon> fivesheep: 也叫YY
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 啥yy啊.
<straybirdsnest> fivesheep: 那种反抗不过是搞笑罢了，再说有些东西知道也叫知道，知道了还得装作不知道
<fivesheep> 争取留学移民, 很多人都有能力做到
<cleamoon> fivesheep: 自我救赎就是YY
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest, 革命都是少数人反抗的， 看一文章， 美国最初也不是大多数人想要脱离应该过独立
<straybirdsnest> 翻墙能救得了谁呢
<fivesheep> ofan 做到了, gebjgd 做到了
<fivesheep> 自己
<snugglecat> 救自己
<straybirdsnest> snugglecat: 乃错了，那些失败的东西都是拿来做教材放着好看的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我打包出国
<fivesheep> 直系亲属
<snugglecat> straybirdsnest, ：）
<straybirdsnest> 真正成功的时候都是天朝人受不了了，所以能成
<cleamoon> 在中国什么都靠背景，大部分现在没有背景以后也没有背景，只有出国才能有背景
<knownbad> 没钱打包，你自个邮寄吧。
<straybirdsnest> 现在还没到那时候，所以还该怎么搞怎么搞，时候到了，神马宣传都不许要做，他们会自己起来搞
<snugglecat> 那年之后， 再没有想反抗的学生了
<straybirdsnest> 乃还以为那些宣传领导效果大了啊
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: 你看你看 连高中文凭的人都在说教你
<snugglecat> 那年以后， 所有家长都教育儿子， 多一事不如少一事
<cleamoon> 中国是U形社会，就是不饿死不反抗斯基
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: 还不是因为那高中文凭靠爹出国了么
<snugglecat> 那年以后， 所有家长都告诉孩子， 不要有自己的想法， 随大流
<snugglecat> 那年以后， 大学就不是大学了
<snugglecat> 那年以后， 大学只是个高级 职前培训 所
<straybirdsnest> gebjgd: 乃不必跟吾辈说，吾辈打小起看各种事情也看了不少了，自然是知道的
<cleamoon> 本座注册大学生好不好...
<fivesheep> 还没毕业
<cleamoon> ...
<fivesheep> 也就高中? lol
<snugglecat> 基本的 大学精神， 国内哪个大学是有的
<straybirdsnest> 只是说确实急那些东西没啥意义
<straybirdsnest> 国内的O学完全是在搞笑，现在
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: 你傻吧.谁说你了.没看出来我挖苦高中水平的人呢么
<straybirdsnest> 只是辅助培养工具罢了
<snugglecat> 问题是， 上面的人压制你的思想自由， 你也逆来顺受
<straybirdsnest> gebjgd: 吾辈表示乃挖苦谁木有意义，大家一样是中国人，该互相爱护
<cleamoon> 当年印尼大肆屠杀中国人，邓小平连个屁都不敢放，可是之前蒋介石也遇到同样的事，直接就打过去了，到底谁在窃国？
<fivesheep> 大家都是人, 应该互相关怀
<fivesheep> 无需中国人
<straybirdsnest> 中国人当然是好人居多善人居多，坏的那些人是少数少数罢了
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 印尼屠杀华人, 还不是华人在那输出革命
<straybirdsnest> 虽然坏起来是没下限的
<fivesheep> 党支持的
<snugglecat> 官也是少数的一群
<snugglecat> 官也是少数的一群
<cleamoon> 中国人好坏无所谓，关键是CCP坏到根了
<snugglecat> 大多数的人被少数的官
<cleamoon> fivesheep：是因为种族歧视
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 有历史原因的
<straybirdsnest> 恩，大多数人都很温顺，乃不能说这是他们的不好
<fivesheep> 不是一天两天的矛盾
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 有一段时间, 印尼华人有相当部分人跟党有联系
<fivesheep> 搞革命输出
<straybirdsnest> 现在X岛问题，老美又如何如何，难道不知道吗，知道了也不过放在心里一个地方罢了
<cleamoon> fivesheep：再有原因也要至少谴责吧
<fivesheep> 当然了
<straybirdsnest> 或者说现在GD的不好又不是大家都知道
<cleamoon> 怎么现在怎么会谴责了
<fivesheep> 任何屠杀都必须零容忍
<fivesheep> 国际社会制裁
<cleamoon> X岛不是中国的，当然也不是日本的
<gebjgd> 是哪儿的?
<straybirdsnest> 是地球的
<cleamoon> 国际社会谴责了，他们凭什么替中国人制裁
<fivesheep> 什么中国人不中国人
<fivesheep> 人类
<fivesheep> 一群人类被屠杀
<cleamoon> 没有法律规定是哪的，按道义应该是周围小国的
<gebjgd> 就是地球的.你们还是去睡觉吧.天朝是地球的.有地球去操心
<straybirdsnest> 人这个东西既然是生物，自然会和生物一样竞争
<fivesheep> 那么参与屠杀那一帮人 必须要受到国际社会惩罚, 如果这时政府主导的
<straybirdsnest> 这也怪不得
<snugglecat> 少数人欺负大多数温顺的人， 问题是这些少数人本应该是大多数人委托管理国家
<cleamoon> 当然是政府主导的，总统下的令
<knownbad> 但电视上演的都是党和政府都是为民服务的。
<snugglecat> 现在是少数人根本从没得到过人民的授权
<knownbad> 说的我很感动。
<cleamoon> 几万人被活活打死
<ofan> 说温顺是假的
<straybirdsnest> 电视演啥还不是D说了算吗
<ofan> 国人大多是也都是伪善
<fivesheep> knownbad: 当然. 党是人民支持的党
<snugglecat> 而且这些少数人根本不是在管理国家，而是在利用权利谋私利
<straybirdsnest> 国人也确实有很多好人的，只是这类报道少，多了也被人家说虚伪，有啥意思呢
<snugglecat> 少数人没得到人民的授权， 本身就是非法政权
<cleamoon> 包括到现在都有的中国武器禁运，有几个人知道为什么吗？基本没有。这是64之后联合国的制裁决议，禁止对中国贩卖任何武器。到现在都没有解除。
<straybirdsnest> 一个老奶奶摔了扶不扶为啥还能成问题
<straybirdsnest> O合国不过是老美的一个工具罢了
<cleamoon> 人好人坏不是重点，而是社会病了，社会坏了
<fivesheep> 联合国如果是美国的工具还好. 我看联合国就是废物
<straybirdsnest> 社会好过吗，没有
<knownbad> 身上没带钱是扶。  要不被扒了。
<cleamoon> 那其他制裁中国的四十几个国家也都是美国的工具？
<fivesheep> 成天有一两个奇特的国家投奇特的票
<cleamoon> 美国只是中国报道的靶子，实际美国没做过什么
<knownbad> 老婆跟我说的。
<gebjgd> 表示天朝还不错的路过 起码还没让你天天膜拜某个傻逼
<straybirdsnest> 那有啥吗，乃还跟O美反了不成
<fivesheep> 有啊... 膜拜党.... 不过是一个群体
<gebjgd> 你要是在北朝鲜怎么办
<cleamoon> gebjgd：现在还是要求人天天膜拜毛泽东呀，他不也是个傻逼
<knownbad> 美国也有错，每个国家都以一己的利益来看待其他国家。
<snugglecat> 美国是为美国国内投票人负责，欺负其他国家
<snugglecat> 中国相反
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 这得感谢金元帅的鸡蛋!
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你穿越了吧?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你这说朝鲜是不对的.
<knownbad> 不是，不是对投票人负责。
<straybirdsnest> 天朝这为数不多的XX阵营跟人家就是不一样
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不知道怎么说
<fivesheep> 没有金元帅送上的鸡蛋
<cleamoon> 中国是为自己党负责，欺负自己的百姓
<snugglecat> 总之是反过来的
<fivesheep> 中国现在也是毛二世的统治
<snugglecat> 中国是欺负老百姓
<snugglecat> 对外夹着尾巴
<cleamoon> gebjgd：没有，现在还有毛泽东纪念堂，所有学校强制参观
<fivesheep> 蛋炒饭救了中国
<straybirdsnest> 恩，统治权总是在少数人手里，甚至是在少数家族手里
<snugglecat> 总有一天的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 强制参观? 谁说的?
<snugglecat> 总有这么一天阿
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你被强制了?
<cleamoon> gebjgd：学校说的
<knownbad> 像我反对对以色列金援。  老是说它是个独立自主国家那干嘛拿美国的钱？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 扯蛋.我就是帝都长大的.我们怎么没被强制
<cleamoon> gebjgd：我们校长特喜欢反对CCP
<snugglecat> 不过这么一天过后， 是不是起来的是另一个GCD
<straybirdsnest> 肯定的，乃不用担心
<fivesheep> knownbad: 美国需要个能对以色列说不的总统
<cleamoon> gebjgd：你住哪？
<straybirdsnest> 天朝不过是换皇帝罢了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 东城区
<knownbad> 美国的政治其实并不对国民负责的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 以色列不是犹太教么
<straybirdsnest> 对党派负责就行了
<snugglecat> 犹太教至今不承认基督教阿
<knownbad> 是被少数利益团体把持。
<cleamoon> gebjgd：东城有几所学校和CCP关系特不好，这也就是为什么他们总拿不到钱
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没听说过
<knownbad> 犹太教不等于以色列。
<snugglecat> 犹太教还说 基督是假基督， 真的还没来
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 知道五中吗？
<snugglecat> 耶稣不是预言的那个， 预言的还没出现
<straybirdsnest> 其实教育系统也是洗脑系统，大家也都知道
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 能不知道么
<knownbad> 把宗教等于国家是自找麻烦。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧
<snugglecat> 我错了
<snugglecat> 我错了
<snugglecat> 我错啦
<cleamoon> gebjgd：老校长是人大代表，改革派，校会当众讲64
<snugglecat> 枪毙他
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 他是人民公敌
<straybirdsnest> 利益对P民来说没意义，对少数权利集团有意义就行
<cleamoon> gebjgd：于是民办公助的学校拿不到政府的钱
<knownbad> 不是说你。  说的是每个国家。
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 代表人民枪毙他
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我又错了
<knownbad> 尤其是中东国家但美国也是。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 拿不到就拿不到呗
<snugglecat> 我又错辣
<cleamoon> gebjgd：现在两所学校都是危楼...
<snugglecat> 我们应该要 gcd 实现当初的诺言
<straybirdsnest> 拿到也不知道他要吞多少呢
<knownbad> 每件事都 swear by bible.
<cleamoon> gebjgd：有地震就会塌，没有也会塌...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那就砸死呗
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 反正帝都人多
<cleamoon> gebjgd：...现在已经成马屁精了...所以得了点钱，正买地呢
<straybirdsnest> 反正天朝人多……吗？
<cleamoon> gebjgd：你以前都什么学校的？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 2中的
<cleamoon> gebjgd：高中？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 初中
<straybirdsnest> 柯达原来跪了啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 高中4中
<cleamoon> gebjgd：不错呀小鬼，咱校友
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我都能当你爸了
<cleamoon> gebjgd：得了吧
<snugglecat> http://jandan.net/2010/05/30/pixel-legions.html 这个好玩
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y 像素军团
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你妈当年追我.我没同意
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 和你爹走了
<cleamoon> gebjgd：我妈还真是喜欢小动物
<cleamoon> 有人用平板工作吗？
<knownbad> 有啊，拿来钉墙壁。
<cleamoon> ...tablet computer呢？
<ofan_> yoooo
<knownbad> 什么叫用平板工作？
<knownbad> 难道是拿平板做编译？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 应该可以把
<snugglecat> knownbad, 只拿平板做显示终端
<snugglecat> knownbad, 然后背一个台机 做编译， 不可以么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 将cpu, 啥的， 弄成一个盒子大小， 别在皮带上， 平板只作为一个终端， 实际处理在裤带别着的及其处理， 不可以么
<cleamoon> knownbad：平板不能编译吗？我的n900都可以呀
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 他在和二奶买年货
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国过年气氛浓么
<knownbad> 我不会拿瑞士小刀去盖房子。
<knownbad> 不怎么庆祝。
<snugglecat> 哦
<cleamoon> knowbad你承认有二奶了？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 将他作为 终端可以么， 处理在皮带挂着的电脑
<snugglecat> 对某些处理， 输入输出在平板， 处理在机器， 而一般情况下则切换到平板本身的系统
<knownbad> 每个女人都是二奶。
<snugglecat> 不一定， 如果做了乳腺癌割除的， 就是一奶了
<snugglecat> 甚至无奶
<cleamoon> snugglecat：那随便买个什么支持ssh不都行了...
<knownbad> 平板只是个工具，看场合用吧？
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 是阿
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 但可以切换阿
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 俩状态， 需要到强大处理的时候， 切换到平板为输入输出终端
<snugglecat> 平常用的时候，则切换回 平板本身的系统
<cleamoon> 现在的板子应该都支持ssh吧？
<knownbad> 手机也可以输入但你不会拿来写正式的程式。  改程式倒是方便。
<alvin_rxg1> snugglecat: 還在做白日夢啊？ 我在等你的小蜜 ai 呢
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, :)， 我没打算做那个阿， 我只是说出来等有兴趣的人实现阿
<knownbad> 如有平板和桌上型电脑在你面前，你会用那个写程式？
<snugglecat> 我会用平板来手写， 然后用台机编译
<knownbad> 我会用平板塞你屁眼。
<snugglecat> 手写源码是个享受阿
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 我的东西过一阶段，下来是做服务端部分， 我是该睡觉去，还是继续呢
<snugglecat> \b 呢
<knownbad> 去睡吧，你明天得陪儿子。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 睡觉觉了
<knownbad> fivesheep: 咦，seattle 停电？
<\b> 贝戈戈不在啦?
<knownbad> 去跟母猫生小猫了。
<\b> 不闻鸡住声，唯闻猫叹息
<cleamoon> 不闻妓住声
<\b> 你太低俗了...
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<fivesheep> knownbad: 谁说的
<fivesheep> knownbad: 果然..
<fivesheep> 还好不是这
<fivesheep> 我说今天电压不稳定
<knownbad> 嗯，你运气好
<knownbad> \b: 低俗的好，高贵的伪君子太多了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 没电就惨了
<fivesheep> 用的电暖
<knownbad> 去hotel。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 倒是可以去投靠亲戚
<knownbad> 有暖气又有热水。
<knownbad> 那太麻烦了。
<fivesheep> 很近. 他们用gas
<knownbad> gas pipe 也可能冻姜了了。
<fivesheep> 冻裂倒是可能
<fivesheep> 不过也没到这个份上
<knownbad> 嗯。
<\b> vlc　后端怎么又挂了...
<knownbad> 撒泡尿。
<fivesheep> 我都想去堆个雪人了
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> 尿是很保暖的。
<fivesheep> 尿大腿上
<knownbad> 滑雪去。
<fivesheep> 随便找个山头就可以了
<knownbad> 互相对尿。
<fivesheep> 我都看到很多小孩在附近的山头滑雪
<knownbad> 说的是真的滑雪。
<fivesheep> 是真滑雪
<fivesheep> 雪是真的
<knownbad> 废话。
<fivesheep> 滑也是真的
<knownbad> 滑个 couple miles?
<fivesheep> couple yards
<fivesheep> 小山头
<fivesheep> 但如果你不断重复
<fivesheep> 加起来数字也很可观
<knownbad> 那只是玩玩。
<ofan> knownbad: 有白妞么
<knownbad> 我看看桌子下。。。。
<knownbad> 没白妞躲桌子下。
<knownbad> 但滑雪场很多。
<ofan> knownbad: 拍照
<knownbad> 穿着紧身裤。
<knownbad> 看着就想贴上去。
<ofan> 刚看到还有穿网孔袜的
<ofan> 零下7度，真不怕冷
<knownbad> 有你看就不怕。
<ofan> 我点燃了她
<knownbad> 没错。
<knownbad> 拿你的热棒子。
<ofan> fap fap fap..
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<gebjgd> 刚从健身房回来
<fivesheep> 其实, 有老婆还何须去健身房啊?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 当然要去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买个手机屏幕保护膜
<fivesheep> 大床已经是一个很好的运动中心
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 才0,76€
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你找个天天练练试试看
<alvin_rxg> 明明都賣好幾塊的
<fivesheep> 你可以隔日
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: druckerzubehoer.de
<alvin_rxg> ...
<knownbad> 那是健身分明是贱身。
<knownbad> 在老婆身上贱身。
<ofan> 一日一日
<knownbad> 如果是重量训练隔天，修身就得天天。
<knownbad> 跟老婆呢，按三餐来。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 扯蛋.你天天跟假人干啊?
<fivesheep> ofan: 一天就是一日, 一日就是一天
<knownbad> 我不算，老婆又不在身边。
<ofan> fivesheep: 两天就挂了
<cleamoon_> 日并不伤身，不睡觉就死定了
<fivesheep> node
<fivesheep> nod
<alvin_rxg> 恭喜您，又堅挺了24小時
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<knownbad> 少量多餐嘛，别太执着了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 一天就是一日, 一日就是一天 有信心过这样的日子么
<knownbad> 什么意思？
<fivesheep> 草
<fivesheep> 你不懂日的?
<knownbad> 日你的？
<fivesheep> 汉语语言的艺术
<knownbad> 有些国内用词是真不懂的。
<fivesheep> 这貌似是武汉传出来的
<knownbad> 台湾好似用 X字。
<alvin_rxg> s/日/入肉/g
<alvin_rxg> 入
<alvin_rxg> 肉
<fivesheep> 肏
<knownbad> X你的。干XX。
<cleamoon_> 肏，草的正字
<alvin_rxg> 多形象啊
<fivesheep> knownbad: 台湾人说 肏屄 不?
<knownbad> 其他人不知道，但我没这么高级。
<knownbad> 看不懂。
<fivesheep> 是不是啊
<fivesheep> 这个不用教的.. 小孩都知道
<knownbad> 屄字有时看到。
<fivesheep> 那么你们用什么字去描述那东西
<fivesheep> 学术性问题
<\b> vlc 怎么一天到晩挂。。。
<alvin_rxg> spawn port
<\b> 换 audacious
<knownbad> 我还真不知道，我国文当了的。
<\b> 靠，audacious 没有音乐库緩存，开个文件夹好慢...
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你这也太衰了..
<kk>  06:09
<gebjgd> \b: 直接lastfm
<\b> gebjgd: 不听广播
<\b> gebjgd: 我本地 70多 GB 的音乐
<cleamoon_> \b, 直接moc
<\b> gebjgd: 移动硬盘上还有 100 多Ｇ
<gebjgd> \b: 都什么歌
<\b> cleamoon_: 那个是装逼
<\b> gebjgd: 国乐和古典
<cleamoon_> \b: moc真的很快，比audacious快
<gebjgd> \b: 我只听new age
<\b> gebjgd: newage 没什么经典的，听多就厌了
<gebjgd> \b: 那么多乐队呢
<cleamoon_> 古典也不能天天听...
<\b> gebjgd: 喜多郎一堆，姖神的一堆，都扔在移动硬盘里了
<alvin_rxg> 那有很多現代民樂
<gebjgd> \b: 不听你说的这些
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他也不聽你說的那些
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 八成
<\b> gebjgd: new age 的经典...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 12成
<gebjgd> \b: era enomine
<fivesheep> 我喜欢听女声
<knownbad> 日本AV？
<knownbad> 太有品味了
<fivesheep> celtic woman 有几个唱得很不错
<\b> cleamoon_: 古典的往往都很庞大。百听不厌
<cleamoon_> \b, 你喜欢听谁的？
<\b> cleamoon_: tschaikowsky 还有那几个德国的
<alvin_rxg> 阿柄
<\b> mozart
<fivesheep> 小提琴也不错
<alvin_rxg> 我一直在重復 00 - 05 年間的情歌…… >_>
<fivesheep> 陈美
<alvin_rxg> 確切點是 00 - 06
<cleamoon_> \b, mozart很有爱，Strauss家族也很好
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 陈美太臭了
<cleamoon_> \b, Tschaikowsky的音乐听不惯呀...
<fivesheep> 自己唱... beyond的歌总引起一些感概
<\b> cleamoon_: strauss 家族的感觉有点小资了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 太老了.没啥新意
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我觉得她也不错
<\b> cleamoon_: tschaikowski 的最有感觉
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 早就听腻了
<\b> cleamoon_: 其次是 beethoven 和 mozart
<\b> cleamoon_: 一套套上一套的
<alvin_rxg> 王力宏 - 兩個人不等于我們
<\b> cleamoon_: 各种形式
<\b> cleamoon_: 一直想学着写几篇赋格，
<cleamoon_> \b, beethoven能听的也就是那几套吧...很多他不著名的音乐都很不习惯
<cleamoon_> \b, tschaikowski有什么感觉？革命？
<\b> cleamoon_: 呵呵，确实有一些比较激进的
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 只有情情爱爱的歌才能听腻
<alvin_rxg> 張學友 - 我真的受傷了
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 說我嘛？
<fivesheep> 地图炮
<cleamoon_> \b, bach的音乐也好一些，比较让人安心
<alvin_rxg> 我是炮灰
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 陈美 yanni secret garden 班的瑞都听腻了
<fivesheep> 对号入座
<\b> cleamoon_: bach 是另一种经典了
<\b> cleamoon_: 不是同种类型、同一时代的
<fivesheep> 那些我不听的了. yanni啥的 电子音乐
<fivesheep> 不过我是比较喜欢听小提琴
<\b> cleamoon_: 不过话说回来，我最喜欢的柴６，是测试有损压缩格式的行业标准之一
<gebjgd> new age太多额
<gebjgd> new age太多了
<alvin_rxg> 文化的東西，就感覺西方進入東方。反過來感覺很少
<cleamoon_> \b, bach多是宫廷音乐，也可以睡觉用
<cleamoon_> \b, 柴6是什么？
<\b> gebjgd: new age 谁都能顺手写一个。单调的合成乐一遍一遍重复
<fivesheep> 其实我想说, 中国有些歌曲唱得很好的, 如果抛开意识形态的话
<fivesheep> 不是说流行歌曲
<\b> cleamoon_: pathetique
<cleamoon_> \b, pachelbel的canon d也经常听，其他的canon就基本忽略了
<alvin_rxg> 好多車啊  http://www.dolc.de/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1432273
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 德累斯顿大学化学楼发生爆炸萍聚社区中德新闻 - Powered by DOLC
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/J4dJO
<\b> ... 临时工干的
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<fivesheep> http://www.amazon.com/Diabolus-Musica-Paganini/dp/B000BD8120/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327012032&sr=8-2
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y Amazon.com: Diabolus in Musica: Paganini, Accardo, Dutoit, Lpo: Music
<alvin_rxg> kk: 不認 google 嘛？  http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hn27A10vVnL0Q1CFG-5sOAqE_YUw?docId=CNG.3805a2637a6b1b94f4711fb2879a7f10.751
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: AFP: Furcht vor Chemieunfall an der TU Dresden
<alvin_rxg> nani... 為啥縮了網址它不認
<cleamoon_> \b, 我都不知道tschaikowski写交响曲...
<\b> gebjgd: newage 还有那被夬视放滥的神思者。不知哪年，花了好多钱，买全了三张..
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/ztp4F
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 中德新闻Information 中德实用信息 - Powered by DOLC
<\b> cleamoon_:  其他的也不错，协奏曲，歌剧
<\b> cleamoon_: 都是极品
<\b> cleamoon_: 为啥中国不出个
<fivesheep> 中国出的是 歌唱祖国 歌唱党的 人才
<fivesheep> 人民合奏曲
<alvin_rxg> 上北大音樂系，得先考八股 ._.
<fivesheep> 黄河大合唱
<cleamoon_> \b, 中国有诗，你可以自己唱
<\b> cleamoon_: 相比之下中国陈培勋那些就单薄了
<fivesheep> 黄河大合唱 其实也不错
<\b> ...
<\b> fivesheep: 声乐里面长恨歌不错啊，如果当时能做全，也是一套很个庞大的作品。
<alvin_rxg> 冼星海呢？只聽說過名號，從沒見過
<\b> fivesheep: 可惜还没做完一半就挂了...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 感觉洗星海有点被 TG 神化了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不过那时候出来留学学作曲的，最后都很牛逼
<alvin_rxg> 有嘛？只在課本裏有過一次，其他啥都沒見過
<cleamoon_> \b, 中国能看的基本只有诗
<\b> alvin_rxg: 但回国后都被文靯折磨的生不如死了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 還有臉神化
<\b> alvin_rxg: 拼命写作品，赞美 GC-D。最后还是被折磨..
<cleamoon_> 文革是世界上前无古人后无来者的邪恶运动
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 跟中世紀教會的作為比較呢？
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 中世纪教会算个屁
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<cleamoon_> 从来没有哪个运动是要把自己人分成几拨自灭的
<fivesheep> 你说前无古人
<fivesheep> 这个可能还有信服力
<fivesheep> 你说后无来者
<fivesheep> 这我觉得保证不了
<cleamoon_> ...那就看CCP的寿命了
<fivesheep> 中国的历史高度螺旋化
<cleamoon_> 高度螺旋化是有原因的
<fivesheep> 欧洲是基本向前发展的. 经历一个一个阶段的进化
<cleamoon_> 很多大官的家谱一查都是几十代，跨越很多朝代都是大官
<cleamoon_> 原因就是在国家快亡是卖国
<cleamoon_> 这样就能继续当官
<fivesheep> 中国古代哪有什么国家的概念
<fivesheep> 江山社稷
<cleamoon_> 永远是这批人在政府，也就永远都是相同的政策
<cleamoon_> 没有国家是因为没有边境吧...
<fivesheep> 国家概念是泊来品
<\b> parsec3 终于编译完了，奶奶的，要这么多依赖
<fivesheep> 远不如宗族的概念
<cleamoon_> 所以说梁启超是高手
<cleamoon_> 饮冰室文集真的值得一读
<\b> 呵呵，梁也是从糞青头目做起的
<\b> 全集没看到过好的版本，
<cleamoon_> 台湾有原著影印版的，应该有下的
<\b> 家里有本几十年代都不知道的»清代学术概论«
<fivesheep> 书香门第...
<\b> 后来又买来看了历史研究法
<cleamoon_> 明明是近代最重要的思想家，就因为政策和CCP不同就没人提
<\b> fivesheep: 还有一堆书都是批林批孔的...
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 人家97年就有好台电脑了
<cleamoon_> 和梁启超比起来鲁迅算什么
<alvin_rxg> 算 韓寒
<fivesheep> 95的时候我也有电脑了...
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 真鸡巴有钱
<cleamoon_> 老爸不让学历史，所以历史都得在学校偷偷看...
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 艹
<fivesheep> 98开始上网
<\b> 鲁迅的只读过朝花夕拾，
<\b> 不是我喜欢的类型
<cleamoon_> 鲁迅就是一个喷子
<cleamoon_> 朝花夕拾写的很2...
<cleamoon_> 阿Q正传值得一读
<\b> 小时候还能读
<cleamoon_> 狂人日记和铸剑没看懂
<\b> 本来就是适合小盆友看的
<cleamoon_> 大人看鲁迅容易变得不蛋定
<cleamoon_> 红楼梦真的很难读...
<\b> cleamoon_: 红楼梦很适合你这年齢的
<cleamoon_> 到现在都还没读一般呢...
<cleamoon_> \b, 为什么？
<gebjgd> 正是蛋疼的年纪
<fivesheep> 读那些东西.. 不如找本西方哲学史看看
<\b> cleamoon_: 太小看不懂，再大就定形了，没时间看
<cleamoon_> 哦...
<\b> cleamoon_: 我指的是内容看不懂
<fivesheep> 鸡巴马克思主义不是什么哲学.. 祸害太多了
<fivesheep> 看它给形而上学的定义
<\b> cleamoon_: 语言的话，看两页就习惯了
<fivesheep> 这是操蛋
<\b> fivesheep: 在手抄 hegel 的 wissenschaft der logik
<cleamoon_> 哲学只了解尼采
<\b> fivesheep: 有空就去图书馆抄一点
<fivesheep> cleamoon_: 那么高级?
<\b> fivesheep: 买书太贵
<cleamoon_> \b, 可是内容太多，需要很耐心的慢慢看
<fivesheep> 文学小青年
<cleamoon_> fivesheep, 了解，不是精通...
<\b> cleamoon_: 红楼梦网上有好版本的能下载到
<\b> cleamoon_: 几本经典的古本几乎都有下载
<cleamoon_> \b, 我有一本eis不知道为什么非常轻的...
<\b> cleamoon_: 后面人文出版社的，把一些少儿不宜的都去掉了
<\b> cleamoon_: 把一些地域的文化也有改动
<cleamoon_> \b, 哪些古本是经典的？
<\b> cleamoon_: 最推荐的是有正本
<cleamoon_> \b, 都去掉还能剩几页...
<cleamoon_> \b, 是正本，别说注释，连目录NND都没有...
<\b> cleamoon_:　比较牛逼的甲戌本，但本来就没几页能看的，抄的又太烂
<cleamoon_> \b, 甲戌本听说过，但不知好在哪
<\b> cleamoon_: 庚辰本据说有点不是原貌了。我看过一本校正过的庚辰本
<\b> cleamoon_: 甲戌最接近原貌。有许多其它本子上没有的批注和文字
<cleamoon_> \b, 原貌...你把后面50章略去不看吗？
<\b> cleamoon_: 但总共就没几章，抄书的人又不认真
<cleamoon_> \b, 七十多章呢...
<\b> cleamoon_: 在国内的时候我看的有正
<\b> cleamoon_: 甲戌总共就十来章好吧
<cleamoon_> \b, 甲戌只有十几章？到哪里呀？
<\b> cleamoon_: 不连续的
<cleamoon_> \b, 那怎么看...
<fivesheep> 其实, 生活在那国家几十年.. 即使没看过, 生活的方方面面有受到这些古籍的影响. 既然已经掌握了别的语言, 应该把眼睛放远一些.
<\b> cleamoon_: 所以不推荐看
<\b> cleamoon_: 我国内看的有正大字本
<cleamoon_> \b, 哦...
<\b> cleamoon_: 出国后又找到了一本庚辰的电子版
<cleamoon_> \b, 你都从哪里淘来的这些高级品...
<\b> cleamoon_: 到处都是。现在的网络上
<cleamoon_> \b, ...我读那些东西的时候还没电脑呢...
<\b> cleamoon_: 国内大城市也都有卖
<\b> cleamoon_: 小城市也常见书店里有摆
<\b> cleamoon_: 到网上找只是出国以后的事
<cleamoon_> \b, 北京怎么没有...大书店全都是教辅...
<\b> cleamoon_: 不可能。北京应该是最容易买到东西的地方
<\b> cleamoon_: 特别是书
<cleamoon_> \b, 但是大书店里没有
<\b> cleamoon_: 可能你没看吧
<\b> cleamoon_: 一般小书店里也很多。文史类的书店
<\b> cleamoon_: 不是小漫画或者盗版书店
<cleamoon_> \b, 上什么地方才算看...我家周围的书店里全是网络小说...
<\b> cleamoon_: 大学附近找找，肯定有许多
<cleamoon_> \b, 有一个文史类书店，我找到了最2的一本书...
<\b> cleamoon_: 连文革的时候北京都有内部特供的红楼梦。供“内部人士”批判用的
<cleamoon_> 大学就没去过...
<cleamoon_> 那边书店确实多...
<cleamoon_> 轻小说倒是看了不少，一晚上一部那个样子...
<cleamoon_> 不需要精读...
<\b> .. 那种都是从同学那里借来读的。一晩一本
<\b> 自己没买过..
<cleamoon_> 网上有
<cleamoon_> 有意思的少
<\b> ……看那些书的时候还没网..　住校，连计算机都没有
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<cleamoon_> 也就是说新的都没看过？
<fivesheep> 都是北京人啊?
<\b> 和没看差不多，只看了当时同学间流行的
<\b> 不是
<cleamoon_> 对了，村上春树很好
<\b> 南蛮
<\b> 。。那个太 YD..
<cleamoon_> YD是什么？
<fivesheep> 1q84?
<\b> ..
<fivesheep> 是很多情色描写
<cleamoon_> 我们同学间流行鬼吹灯...太2了就没读...
<fivesheep> 鬼吹灯写得还不错
<cleamoon_> 不就是经常抱吗，不重要啦
<fivesheep> 跟别的网络小说有很大区别
<\b> 没看过，据说到现在都还没出完?
<fivesheep> 做完小说 还不错了
<fivesheep> fiction
<cleamoon_> 有个同学还把鬼吹灯里面大段的管口全背下来了...
<cleamoon_> 最近在读the kite runner, 还不错
<\b> 最近在读　paper .. 一头雾水
<\b> wrtzh
<cleamoon_> paper是用来抄的，不是用来读的...
<\b> 这个学校都在用自己的工具搞，和寻常见到的不怎么一样...
<\b> 用到的也都是所里自己写的 paper..
<\b> 别人还没开始用这些“新东西”
<cleamoon_> \b, 什么学校呀...
<cleamoon_> "经新闻出版总署核实，您所打开的页面很黄很暴力，已被我们送往火星总部审查！
<cleamoon_> 我们正在联系火星总部查找您所需要的页面，请耐心等待返回……
<cleamoon_> 如果没有耐心，请返回首页重新搜索。"...这NND什么倒霉网站...
<gebjgd> 卡鲁。号称德国的it精英学校
<gebjgd> 之一
<alvin_rxg> 𝄡
<gebjgd> 卡尔斯鲁额
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你这啥符号，太邪恶了
<gebjgd> lua真恶心
<gebjgd> 看起来就不爽
<cleamoon_> lua哪里恶心？
<gebjgd> 标识
<gebjgd> 那堆括号
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我隨便找的
<\b> lua 有 jit，据说还不错
<alvin_rxg> \b: 想找3個Z的符號，貌似沒有
<gebjgd> Subtle看起来不错
<alvin_rxg> 那又是啥東西
<archl> roylez: 主席到家了？
<archl> 喜欢睡觉啊。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-20
<archl> 都到家了？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • VBOX和主机共享问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361223 我真机是UBUNTU11.10，VBOX上装了XP，再VBOX上设置，数据空间，增加了我真机共享的文件夹，是选择固定分配，再宿主目录装了一个文件夹：share，然后到XP上的网上邻居，找不到virtualbox shared folders，只有microsoft windows network， 统计信息: 发表于 由 amwufku …
<a18ccms> 给你们出个题：
<a18ccms> 甲深夜潜入乙家行窃，发现留长发穿花布睡衣的乙正在睡觉，意图奸淫，便扑到乙身上强脱其衣，乙惊醒后大声喝问，甲发现乙是男人，慌忙逃跑被抓获，甲的行为属于
<a18ccms> A强奸未遂 B强奸中止 C不构成强奸罪 D属于强奸预备
<a18ccms> 没人？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 过年台式机要关么
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 非12.04用户，抢先体验unity 5.0，响应速度大幅度提升 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361224 有ppa了，是官方的哦～ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/staging sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade unity 5.0进步很大，除了稳定了不少，最主要的就是快，感觉速度达到了gnome 2.x的速度。 统计信息: 发表于 由 c300fan —  …
<flh> hi
<a18ccms> hi
<kk> flh, 好 ㍡ 09:37 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.60天
<flh> a18ccms: 可不可取消grub2的uuid
<a18ccms> flh: 我是新手。。啥都不懂。呵呵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 显然不关
<archl> roylez: 主席回家闭关？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10，unity，能自动换壁纸么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361228 ubuntu11.10，unity，本人小白，升级了11.10.轻轻问下怎么才能自动更换壁纸？没有见这个设置啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 chansoncs — 2012-01-20 9:59
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看了Ginni comm没？STG down 8%
<roylez> MeaCulpa: cloud revenue trippled.... 不知道都怎么忽悠的
 * a18ccms 哈哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/NBulg.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yeah
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开40w给我我去忽悠
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/7Cfek.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我拉起一个编译...谁还坐在1楼的要倒霉了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .......
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Dell E6220安装ubuntu 10.10 桌面版64位之后，没有无线网卡驱动，哪位能提供解决方法呢？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361231 Dell E6220安装ubuntu 10.10 桌面版64位之后，没有无线网卡驱动，哪位能提供解决方法呢？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 firstinline — 2012-01-20 10:26
<adam8157> roylez: 还在上班啊
<roylez> adam8157: en
<roylez> adam8157: 年后等我问候你
<lainme> 回到家了
<adam8157> roylez: 咩的, 我们这里遍地壕, 打个车比北京都贵
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡在家呢?
<zodiac1111> 早
<lainme> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> roylez: 上午去办护照, 结果说还得发函给我以前学校啥的调查.... 咩的 估计下次回家才能办成了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 进入学习linux时期…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361233 进入学习linux时期……，先用ubuntu，以后可能会用gentoo！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 michael_8023 — 2012-01-20 10:42
<ltaoist> 要把一个文档里面的全部%1替换为12345然后输出，要怎么办呢？
<roylez> adam8157: 最恨这些官爷
<adam8157> roylez: 户籍他妈的烦死了, 刚才还去办了新身份证...
<roylez> adam8157: 护照什么的，应该是有身份证的人免费都发的，哪里有这鸟事
<adam8157> roylez: 就是哦 而且什么东西都特么和户籍有关...
<roylez> adam8157: 都2012了，还保甲制
<tusooa> .
<zodiac1111> 一秒內启动系统 Integrating systemd: Booting Userspace in Less Than 1 Second http://free-electrons.com/blog/elce-2011-videos/
<kk> zodiac1111 ⇪ t: Embedded Linux Conference Europe 2011 videos
 * itrufeng おはよう
<huntxu> roylez: 下午四点闪人～
<huntxu> roylez: 7点就到广州了
<LOL_> Hi
<kk> LOL_, 好 ㍣ 11:03 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.54天
<flh> 好，
<LOL_> bbe: srs ?
<a18ccms> kk: ~
<LOL_> 有人没?
<kk> a18ccms, 休息一下... ㍣ 11:06 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.54天
<Kandu> ofan_ ofan : c++ 裡，和機器字長相等(i386-32, amd64-64)的整數類型是?
<adam8157> Kandu: int 难道不是么..
<LOL_> C好像是Int
<Kandu> adam8157: 不是
<ofan> Kandu: 这个不一定
<adam8157> Kandu: C是的, CPP竟然不是?
<Kandu> adam8157: c 也不是
<adam8157> Kandu: C是的啊
<Kandu> adam8157: ptrdiff_t 才是
<LOL_> 跟编译器有关
<adam8157> Kandu: 标准中int的没规定长度, 但是一般都是字长啊
<Kandu> ofan: 算了，我用 <cstddef> 好了
<ofan> Kandu: 恩 用标准给的
<ofan> int在64位下也是32bit
<ofan> 发现Boost库作者里有不少中国人
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 火星问题：怎么反应ubuntu的bug？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361240 RT。关于apu的，ubuntu开源驱动无法支持apu，直接黑屏，好像不止我一个，论坛有好多人都apu本都是这样，而mandriva，fedora没这事。。。只能用闭源的，可我想用正常的gnome3，不想用彩虹版的。。。谁知道怎么反馈这个bug？？（12.04 …
<tusooa> 有专门的bug汇报区
<tusooa> > Time.now
<ypsjd> 谁用12.04版了呀
<kk> tusooa, 2012-01-20 11:21:45 +0800
 * tusooa Use-Gentoo
<ypsjd> 现在用11.10还不错
<ofan> > Time.tomorrow
<kk> ofan, undefined method `tomorrow' for Time:Class
<iGoogle> ypsjd: 1110估计和1204差不多。
<iGoogle> 1204快。
<kiss990a> gnome video arcade 玩街机游戏，
<ypsjd> iGoogle,  12.04现在还不稳定，bug很多，还是再等等吧
<kiss990a> 分析rom 文件，已经很久了。还是没有前进
<iGoogle> 没啥bug。我记得11的bug无数呢。
<ypsjd> 等到4月份出正式版的时候升级下
<iGoogle> 现在一样。都没alpha版本了。
<iGoogle> 对我，是难得满意的一个版本。
<ypsjd> 你用着没有崩溃吗
<iGoogle> 11的时候，我都坚持不下去
<iGoogle> 没。
<ypsjd> 我用了两天 老崩溃
<ypsjd> 12.04 x64
<ypsjd> iGoogle, 你用的是x32还是x64
<iGoogle> 刚安装的时候，有提示崩溃，当时都可以自动恢复。很奇怪。更新后，没见过任何错误了。
<iGoogle> adm64
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, amd64 吧，，， 也就是 x86_64..
<ypsjd> iGoogle, amd64 QQ的问题不好解决
<iGoogle> 都是些py的崩溃提示，居然软件不死，也不推出。当时是这样的。
<iGoogle> update一次，就没事情了。
<iGoogle> 没qq
<ypsjd> 我用的x32，qq2010用着比较稳定
<iGoogle> 不进源的软件，你不想折腾，就用32
<ypsjd> 周围同事都用qq,不用不方便
<iGoogle> 这常理嘛
<iGoogle> webqq嘛
<ypsjd> webqq传文件和远程协助不行
<tusooa> ypsjd: 没事远程啥。
<iGoogle> ～～。那你不如用win。还远程协助啊。
<ypsjd> 是呀，偶尔要给外地公司的同事做远程支持
<iGoogle> 你工资比对方高？
<iGoogle> 对方是妹子？
<iGoogle> lol
<ypsjd> 工作需要而已
<iGoogle> 其实，安装ia32-libs，32位都正常跑。
<ypsjd> 我试过了，即使安装了32位运行库，兼容性也不行
<CyrusYzGTt> ypsjd§ fedora有 旧软体 兼容包
<iGoogle> 你找tencent客服吧。hack的软件，你拿来说事，没理由嘛。
<ypsjd> iGoogle, 哈哈，又没说必须解决
<CyrusYzGTt> zer4tul§ 你是 zok7的 马甲？？
<iGoogle> ypsjd: 32bit库，连老的游戏都兼容啊。老游戏，最难兼容的，就是那些声卡，显卡啥的。
<lolicon> 大悲剧
<lolicon> 广州市明年中考的下朋友要悲剧了……
<lolicon> 小朋友
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: what?
<huntxu> lolicon: 怎么了？
<lolicon> huntxu: 男 1000 女 800 必考……
<huntxu> lolicon: 无压力。。。
<L-----D> 我记得我那个时候 就有30分的体育了
<namoamitabuddha> 。。。
<flh> kk: hi
<kk> flh, 好 ㍣ 11:57 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.50天
<a18ccms> kk: hi
<namoamitabuddha> 没跑10000米已经很幸运了
 * lolicon 长跑必抽筋
<ofan> 怎么让git两个分支track不同的文件，并且互相不影响
<lolicon> huntxu: 我那时是一分钟跳绳…… 一百九十几下满分，忘记是几了
<lolicon> ofan: 不是本来就不影响么……
<ofan> lolicon: 会的
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • lightdm竟然可以为每个用户设置不同背景 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361245 运行了下unity-greeter竟然悲剧了！无法加载图标主题！ 写折腾半天竟然发现lightdm背景自动换成了我的壁纸！ 切换用户背景也换。 统计信息: 发表于 由 npnufn — 2012-01-20 11:59
<namoamitabuddha> kdm 飘过
<flh> hi
<kk> flh, 好 ㍤ 12:06 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.50天
<flh> 机器人出来。。。
<iGoogle> lolicon 长跑必抽筋
<iGoogle> 球猫这身体。
<iGoogle> roylez: http://imagebin.org/194563
<lolicon> iGoogle: 这叫病娇你懂么
<iGoogle> roylez: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361247
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ t: 水区水贴?
<lolicon> iGoogle: 是萌点
<iGoogle> lolicon: .. 你又不是妹子。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.guao.hk/posts/google-plus-users-in-india-to-get-free-wi-fi-access-to-the-social-network.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google 在印度与 WiFi 供应商合作让大家免费上 Google+ 和 YouTube | 谷奥——探寻谷歌的奥秘
<L-----D> lolicon, 求病娇套图
<flh> qq for linux稳定吗？
<lolicon> no
<lolicon> flh: 用 webqq
<L-----D> 不用qq
<L-----D> 更好的选择
<flh> lolicon: 谢谢，
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何制作游戏安装包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361246 游戏会用到一些第三方的动态库，例如zlib,zzip,freeimage等。 求请一定帮忙。怎么把这些库提示安装或者直接放在安装包内呢？ 游戏下载地址是: 电信下载 http://113.105.223.84/download/linux_bin.tar.gz 网通下载 http://120.31.52.83/download/linux_bin.tar.gz 视频地址：  …
<flh> lolicon: 过年了，有朋友联系下，想到qq
<ofan> git在checkout的时候会丢失untracked文件？
<lolicon> ofan不会
<ofan> 但我这丢失了
 * adam8157 网线钳多少钱?
<lolicon> ofan: untrack 的不会删掉
<lolicon> ofan: 怎么个丢法
<ofan> lolicon: 在一个分之内track了，checkout到另一个分支
<lolicon> ofan: 那当然会删……
<ofan> lolicon: 但是其他的没丢
<ofan> a,b,c都在分支A里track了，checkout到B，B都没track a,b,c，但是a丢了，b,c没丢
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..我这里 15软妹币一个
<tusooa> .
<itrufeng> kk: 距离除夕还有几天
<ofan> kk: DIE
<lolicon> ofan: 那就不清楚了……
<cfy> tusooa: 哈哈。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 30吧。180的也有。
<cfy> tusooa: 我清理了下风扇。。。。
<kk> itrufeng, 响应。 ㍤ 12:26 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.48天
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<lolicon> ofan: a 同 b，c 有什么区别
<itrufeng> kk 是机器人还是人啊。。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: iGoogle 下次回家把家里有线改无线
<tusooa> kk: 不好意思，今年没除夕
<adam8157> iGoogle: 其实只用那么一次的
 * itrufeng kk 是机器人么？谁能告诉我
<ofan> lolicon: 没什么区别
<iGoogle> adam8157: 有线改无线，咋需要钳子？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..是无线路由。。还是 直接 无线宽带
<tusooa> itrufeng: 是
<ofan> checkout不能忽略冲突？
<itrufeng> tusooa: 呢他好聪明的说。居然可以知道我问什么
<lolicon> ofan: 那不可能啊…… 肯定有区别
<iGoogle> ofan: co -- xxx
<itrufeng> kk: 你穿什么颜色的内裤啊。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 原来的线扯掉啊, 加个头子接无线路由
<lolicon> ofan: 凭什么就砍 a
<kk> itrufeng, 紫色。 ㍤ 12:28 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.48天
<ofan> iGoogle: 我是想编导另一个分支
<iGoogle> adam8157: 不如买根线啊。你，，，傻了。
<itrufeng> kk: ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..支持 ee直接使用 无线宽带
<tusooa> ...
<ofan> 把某些文件的修改commit到另一个分支
<itrufeng> 看他怎么回答。。。
<ofan> lolicon: 我咋知道
<iGoogle> ofan: 切换分支过去
<adam8157> iGoogle: 直接接到家里的网线 我要在那上头接头子
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,,我决定 暴露自己的IP给你下载了，
<adam8157> iGoogle: 扯掉之后原来的头子就坏掉了
<iGoogle> 钳子多贵，网线多便宜。换一根
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 好
<ofan> 知道了 git checkout -B
<ofan> 直接reset
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你如果暴露了，我就ban
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 等等，，我启动 web服务。。
<roylez> iGoogle: 唱歌
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. 额，，我是 动态IP。。
<iGoogle> roylez: 去看论坛帖子
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<iGoogle> 那丑陋的玉照也贴了。歌曲也有。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,还是算了，， iGoogle ...不想我 暴露IP
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 又咋了。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你问 iGoogle ..
<cfy> iGoogle: 你干啥。。。
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。我不看你的ip。
<iGoogle> 这可以了吧
<cfy> iGoogle: CyrusYzGTt要贡献wordlist呢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,你不会 ban我吧。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你又想不开了。。
<iGoogle> 他自己的字典？
<cfy> iGoogle: 差不多
<iGoogle> 那支持公布
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你还ban..
<iGoogle> 以后，天天ssh他
<iGoogle> 上他
<archl> iGoogle: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. 我 只要 重启 modem..就换IP 的。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 你手机收到系统更新了么？
<iGoogle> 干嘛
<iGoogle> 没
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,还是 不敢，， 你找找有什么 网盘，，吧
<iGoogle> 收到也别更新。会变砖头的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: p
<iGoogle> 真的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你退出#ubuntu-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,正在 启动 web服务，，
<cfy> iGoogle: 我都更新好了。。
<iGoogle> 水货机器，不兼容的。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我们私聊
<cfy> iGoogle: ...怎么会。。。
<iGoogle> 那你运气好
<adam8157> roylez: iGoogle CyrusYzGTt 我做饭去了 你们聊
<cfy> iGoogle: ....................................
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,
<iGoogle> 国内哪里不是水货？都是刷的js的rom
<cfy> adam8157: 做饭？
<cfy> iGoogle: 网购
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我要重新压缩，你把那个 压缩命令给我，， 忘记了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: xz
<iGoogle> 破蛋蛋，显摆有钱，不买网线，宁愿买钳子做网线。 roylez
<roylez> adam8157: 又炒饭去了？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,详细，， 不用参数了？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: xz -v9 xxx
<roylez> iGoogle: 槌了他的蛋蛋
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥网购
<iGoogle> roylez: lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 网购的手机
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ OK.. 等。。 5分钟
<iGoogle> cfy: 国外的rom? tw的？
<roylez> cfy: 啥牌子？
<roylez> cfy: nckia？
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: nnnd 开一个服务，要5分钟，啥破机器
<iGoogle> roylez: ..
<iGoogle> 勾引我的回忆？
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<cfy> iGoogle: g10嘛。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..还要 压缩下，，到时传快点，，不然 家里的 路由 会死机的
<cfy> iGoogle: 压缩嘛。。。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: xz的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 等下。你把ip报给我就好。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ee又不知道。。。
<cfy> roylez: htc g10
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,不用IP,,我给你 opera的 地址
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，随便。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么又多出个用opera的？
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥。都没明白你跟我说啥。
<iGoogle> unite嘛。安全
<iGoogle> 直接出口。叫你不用Opera
<lenovo> test
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,，， 我早就用上 opera了，， opera 8 开始用的。。
<kk> lenovo, .. .. ㍤ 12:41 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.47天
<cfy> iGoogle: .......
<cfy> iGoogle: 我在用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 等下 设定登录 密码，就用 wpal
<iGoogle> unite你啥时候开过哦
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。。。
<iGoogle> 还有聊天室
<cfy> iGoogle: 我？
<archl> roylez: 你诅咒我买不到 kindle 了吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 坏掉了
<lainme> iGoogle: 有路由行么。unite
<iGoogle> lainme: 穿越的服务。和路由无关。
<cfy> iGoogle: The installation was unsuccessful. Please try again later.
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐，，可以的，，我曾经用来传送 以前公司的机密文件
<iGoogle> archl: 你今天郁闷？
<archl> iGoogle: 十分
<iGoogle> 。。看着就知道你不爽。 lol
<archl> lainme: 再跳只歌舞看看
<archl> lol
<ofan> git config alias.bra branch
<iGoogle> ofan: 啥哦。点点文件，还branch.
<iGoogle> bra?
<lainme> iGoogle: 哦。那就是我记错了，之前是设置了代理
<iGoogle> C cup?
<lenovo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361250
<kk> lenovo ⇪ ti: 水区水贴?
<ofan> git bra
<lenovo> 真智能。。。
<iGoogle> lainme: 。这也设置代理。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 私聊去
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 私聊去
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 私聊去
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 私聊去
<lainme> iGoogle: 以前在学校，走外网要设置代理。不然花钱太多，流量根本不够用
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 喂 。。在线不？？
<iGoogle> lainme: 那倒是。学校有限制。
 * archl_ 发现很多戴头巾的中佬妇女一直叼着烟。。。
<lainme> archl: 你先来
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<ofan> > '低价出售VPN,SSH '*10
 * lainme 利用bot打广告啊
<iGoogle> 支持 lainme 掐死 ofan
<ofan> > '低价出售VPN,SSH ' * 10
<ofan> kk: DIE!
<lainme> iGoogle: 我一直坚持只围观不参与的原则
<iGoogle> lua 溢出了。
<kk> ofan, 当然可以。 ㍤ 12:50 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.46天
<ofan> iGoogle: 我邪恶了
 * archl 打滚
<iGoogle> 额。似乎是rubbish
<ofan> iGoogle: lua 溢出了..
 * archl 支持 ofan 掐 iGoogle
<iGoogle> archl: 你个袋鼠。
 * archl 今天谁都想欺负
<iGoogle> archl: 诅咒你不能回家。
<ofan> iGoogle: 你可以让 archl 配你儿子玩游戏
<ofan> 陪
 * cfy 支持你们互掐
<iGoogle> 他。肯定玩不赢的。
<archl> iGoogle: 不需要诅咒。
<lenovo> 刚上来就看见ee掐架
<iGoogle> archl: 只是表达下意思。
<ofan> lenovo: 你这nick没被注册？
<archl> iGoogle: 我诅咒你被儿子强占所有电脑
<iGoogle> 知道你没船票钱。
<lenovo> 木有，不会注册，每回上都换MJ
<ofan> 擦
<iGoogle> 占一会儿没关系
<linus> yooo
<linus> 同志们好
<lenovo> 不过无所谓，只来打酱油
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 绝望了，ACER AO722本，没完没了的死机！求救了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361249 本人新买的ACER AO722本本，AMD C-60 APU 、2G内存、250G硬盘、显卡好像是APU集成的 ATI HD 6290. 以前玩过ubuntu的早期版本，最近心血来潮，在已装win7后，用30G硬盘空间已双系统方式（不是wibu）安装了个ubuntu11.10 …
<lenovo> linus: 围观同志
<linus> 没有我的粉丝？
<lenovo> linus: 过年刚买了粉条。。。
<linus> 发现gui的gtalk客户端都很一般
<iGoogle> tusooa: 你居然想强奸md5.
<linus> lenovo: 奥
<linus> lenovo: 给我个thinkpad用用
<archl> lenovo: 你的外号是啥来着。。。
<archl> lol
<roylez> archl: 没买到？
<lenovo> linus: 扇你个拍的？
<tusooa> iGoogle:
<linus> http://code.google.com/p/zen-coding/
<kk> linus ⇪ t: zen-coding - Set of plugins for HTML and CSS hi-speed coding - Google Project Hosting
<archl> roylez: 没，一个空了仓；一个怎么都没法用 firefox付钱 LOL
<linus> 最近写html  这玩意课用上了
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: 受不了了。。。
<archl> roylez: 明天去远处的商场碰运气。
<cfy> roylez: CyrusYzGTt 太墨迹了。。。。
<iGoogle> 跟你一起暗暗喜欢热爱堆满
<cfy> roylez: 还说我是五毛
<roylez> archl: 袋鼠没人品。。。袋鼠品不好使
<iGoogle> tusooa: 我没说错吧。
<archl> roylez: 人。
<roylez> cfy: 他干啥了？
<tusooa> ...
<archl> roylez: 我没有品德的。
<cfy> roylez: 不就是那个字典嘛。。。。传到现在。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 我现在0.5kb/s得再下载。。。。
<tusooa> iGoogle: 没懂
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<iGoogle> 依依爱话未觉闷
<roylez> cfy: 懒得看你们互掐了，掐到现在也没掐出点油水来
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 你是不是用迅雷了，，我的opera僵死了。。
<cfy> roylez: .....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹啊。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我是 opera！！！！！！！1
<lenovo> irc上陌生人多，可耻的匿了。。。
<iGoogle> 金哥bye，金哥来，金哥on the way
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 现在没速度了！！！！
 * iGoogle 围观2个op卡死
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 你等下，，可能是我用 GPU启动才慢的，，我忘记开 GPU会慢，， 等下我重新启动opera
<cfy> iGoogle: 我的好好的。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 受不了 CyrusYzGTt 了。。。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 啥gpu......
<iGoogle> loooooooooool
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ bumblebee的作者不给力。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: @_@
<iGoogle> 传个文件，开 gpu... 啥哦
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那你/usr/删掉没？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你停止吧，，我用 i915试试
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 停了。。。
 * tusooa Use-Emacs
 * linus USE VIM
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/01/20/over-size-casket.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 致富信息：胖人棺材
<cfy> linus: linus......
<linus> cfy: 要签名么
<archl> linus: 数字签名？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 再试试
<cfy> linus: ....
<linus> archl: no
<linus> Last seen  : Nov 24 15:36:20 2010
<linus> 这nick都没人用
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 还是没速度啊。。。。
<archl> linus: 注册了？
<cfy> iGoogle: CyrusYzGTt 就是在丢opera的脸。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 0.4KB/s
<linus> 当然
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,可能是我的ADSL不行。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: - -!
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 笨蛋。改nginx
<archl> 好像linus不用 irc
<cfy> iGoogle: 他说为了安全。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,不会 nginx
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 你让 CyrusYzGTt 开dmz.不是让他死么。。。。
<iGoogle> 映射一个9999端口嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 不安全。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你可以透过nginx攻击。。
<iGoogle> 文件列表，又不是那php。
<iGoogle> 攻击啥
<cfy> iGoogle: CyrusYzGTt 觉得不安全。。。。最好物理断网。。。然后链接wifi...
<iGoogle> 快递都放假了，要不你u盘快递吧。 CyrusYzGTt
<iGoogle> 丫丫的
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 换了pae内核，运行vbox时出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361253 大家好，我刚装了一条4G内存，现在一共6G。所以我把内核换用了pae的，以便支持大内存。（我用的是32位的系统） 弄好之后，我运行vbox，出现了下面小图中的提示。我按照提示运行 sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup，出现了如下错误： :~$ /etc/ …
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<iGoogle> tusooa: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361244
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 水区水贴?
<linus> google code的空间限制是多少？
<cfy> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361244&p=2615366#p2615366
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 水区水贴?
<iGoogle> 那个看到这个星球
<iGoogle> 日以继夜变丑?
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<iGoogle> sawfish了？
<roylez> cfy: cc
<iGoogle> roylez: 原始主席
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<roylez> cfy: AOE
<cfy> roylez: .
<cfy> roylez: 主席卖萌
<iGoogle> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Rhythmbox was not provided by any .service files
<cfy> roylez: 还是ibm好 http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fan_control_scripts
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Fan control scripts - ThinkWiki
<cfy> 我去。。。
<cfy> octave这么大。。。。
<cfy> 我还不如matlab...
<roylez> cfy: octave不大啊，就几十m吧？
<cfy> roylez: 不爽。
<cfy> roylez: 还在编译。。。
<iGoogle> nnnnnnnnnd Rhythmbox的dbus接口，全改了。
<cfy> 可怜的ee
<tusooa> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2615376#p2615376
<cfy> zhan: fish
<kk> tusooa ⇪ t: 水区水贴?
<zhan> 阿姨还用着破烂玩意啊
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道。我用opera
<happyaron> iGoogle: 阿姨你自己爱升级
<roylez> cfy: 你用gentoo？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我用10.10很开心
<cfy> roylez: 是啊
<tusooa> cfy: opera没源码。不能use定制
<cfy> tusooa: 不能use...你gentoo啊
<tusooa> cfy: 践兔啊
<zhan> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> tusooa: opera也有use的。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 渣
<cfy> 我在想要不要装个 www-client/opera-next 试试
<cfy> roylez: 烂主席
 * zhan 坐等 cfy 被 t
<cfy> zhan: ...你又来。
<tusooa> {elibc_FreeBSD +gstreamer gtk gtk3 kde linguas_af linguas_az linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_es_ES linguas_es_LA linguas_et linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fr_CA linguas_fy linguas_gd linguas_hi linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_me linguas_mk linguas_ms linguas_nb linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_pa linguas_pl
<tusooa> linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_sw linguas_ta linguas_te linguas_th linguas_tl linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_uz linguas_vi linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW linguas_zu}
<tusooa> #全是lingua
<cfy> tusooa: .....
<flh> 主席万岁
<roylez> palomino|working: http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/446/overrides/travel-extreme-airports-short-runway-caribbean-saba_44637_600x450.jpg?01AD=0&01RI=541B59A5A18FAC7&01NA=
<cfy> flh: ....
<flh> 刚才有人叫主席，所以万岁
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/PQ5o9.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 你会不？
<cfy> roylez: 3x3的
<archl> 主席万岁
<zhan> 这个太简单了
<cfy> zhan: ........
<cfy> zhan: 你别说话。看主席
<zhan> 我会还原 7 阶的
<archl> 哦。
<cfy> zhan: nb
<archl> 我从来没完成过一次魔方。
<zhan> 有公式的。。。。
<archl> 不管几和几的。
<cfy> zhan: 不愧是phd
<roylez> zhan: http://i.imgur.com/4FT5V.jpg
<archl> zhan: phd 啊。
<zhan> 我经常拿 2 阶的来糊人
<cfy> zhan: .....
<zhan> 看到的都说简单，结果一两个小时都搞不出来
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/VjkbS.jpg
<tusooa> 吾玩3x3x3的。
<cfy> zhan: 2的很难？
<roylez> tusooa: 吾玩1x1x1的
<palomino|working> ........ , roylez
<cfy> roylez: ......
<zhan> cfy: 是没有想像中简单
<tusooa> cfy: 应该比3x3x3简单点。玩得快很难。
<cfy> zhan: 有没有模拟软件？
<archl> cfy: 有。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/rSQsB.jpg
<archl> cfy: qcube
<tusooa> cfy: 自己写一个
<zhan> cfy: 不信你要吃亏的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不下了？？
<tusooa> cfy: 可以看着公式复原。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/d7A1U.jpg
<palomino|working> ...
<zhan> cfy: 软件没有手感，一点意思都没有
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 怎么木有负载了。。 你不下载了？？
<roylez> palomino|working: 看得清字么？ http://i.imgur.com/7vsHp.jpg
 * adam8157 呛锅时的油温没把握好
<roylez> iGoogle: 帮看看是什么字 http://i.imgur.com/7vsHp.jpg
<palomino|working> 第二个字好像是蕊
<palomino|working> 第四个字是廉?
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 谢蕊
<palomino|working> 威廉
<alpha080> go on JS
<zhan> 不就是反着的么
<alpha080> 我是来自Percal 25 行星的 哥顿人
<alpha080> travel.sendto(earth)
<zhan> 快回去吧，地球太危险了
<alpha080> typeof(earth);
<alpha080> 'dangerous'
<happyaron> alpha080: action(alpha080);
<zhan> roylez: 主席晚上走？
<happyaron> 'escape'
<happyaron> ?
<roylez> zhan: 对
<happyaron> roylez: 小心火车啊
<roylez> happyaron: .
<zhan> 武汉明天貌似中雪
<roylez> zhan: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/73dc3ee7gw1dp8si7qm8zj.jpg
<roylez> zhan: 你什么时候的车？
<zhan> 明早
<roylez> zhan: .
<roylez> zhan: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/402f4dfcgw1dp8pvnszy2j.jpg
<itrufeng> kk: 我就不信你能听懂我这句话。
<kk> itrufeng, 为什么不呢？ ㍥ 13:41 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.43天
<zodiac1111> itrufeng, 还在调戏机器人阿...
<itrufeng> zodiac1111: 是啊。
<itrufeng> zodiac1111: 反正快过年呢了
<zodiac1111> itrufeng, 噗，
<roylez> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9535c634gw1dp8kk5d48zj.jpg
<zhan> 。。。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助一个解压缩的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361257 应该是zip档。直接压缩的文件，所以直接解压出来还是一堆文件，但是我想让他解压出来在一个文件夹里，文件夹名称和压缩档一样。 PS：能批量更好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2012-01-20 13:45
<itrufeng> kk: 几点了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不下了。
<cfy> zhan: 我试试。。
<cfy> tusooa: 写不来。。。
<kk> itrufeng, 响应。 ㍥ 13:47 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.43天
<itrufeng> kk: 我喜欢你的内裤。
<kk> itrufeng, 你喜欢我的内衣。 ㍥ 13:48 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.42天
<itrufeng> kk: 你胸有多大
<zodiac1111> kk, 3.141592658978323849264338327950288
<zodiac1111> ...
<zodiac1111> kk, 3.141592658978323849264338327950288
<roylez> 3.1415926535897**9**32
<zhan> 你们真无聊
<kk> zodiac1111, 休息一下... ㍥ 13:52 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.42天
<nyfair> 人类希望国把mu封了啊，我东西还在那上面，肿么办？
<itrufeng> kk: 你喜欢听什么歌
<kk> itrufeng, 你考验我吗？ ㍥ 13:54 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.42天
<roylez> zhan: http://i.imgur.com/qiev8.gif
<itrufeng> kk: 我是猪
<zodiac1111> 请教一下 Live CD 和USB Disk Image有什么区别？
<zhan> roylez: 汪星人也要崛起了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Live CD 是系统可以启动，一般还要做到可用度比较高。
<itrufeng> kk: ubuntu
<itrufeng> kk: かわい
<kk> itrufeng, 响应。 ㍥ 13:59 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.42天
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<itrufeng> KK: 调戏你
<itrufeng> kk: 调戏你哦
<nyfair> kk: 祖鲁伊
<kk> itrufeng, 我会如果我能。 ㍦ 14:00 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.42天
<zodiac1111> namoamitabuddha, o,谢谢
<itrufeng> kk: how are you.
 * nyfair 捏担kk的脸蛋
<reloc> 大过年的，我还在上班，哎...
<nyfair> 五笔真是疼
<zhan> 还没过年啦
<lolicon> vim script 推荐 LycosaExplorer
<iGoogle> http://jandan.net/2012/01/20/viagra-3.html
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y 伟哥可以使切花鲜艳的时间更长
<flh> 感觉过年不味道
<itrufeng> kk 咋 会 给 iGoogle 说话呀。。。。
<itrufeng> 它不是机器人啊
<kk> itrufeng, 响应。 ㍦ 14:07 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.41天
<zhan> 。。。。
<itrufeng> 弄了半天 调戏错了。。。它不是机器人
<itrufeng> 他又开始装 机器人了
<zhan> 人笨就没救了
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 大家有没有考虑过单网卡多开ADSL叠加网速？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361261 就像许多运行于Windows系统下的软路由一样。 我们ubuntu linux是否也可以虚拟出一个路由进行多重拨号，叠加网速（针对ISP帐号限速），许多vmware的都行了，有没有人实验过，在linux环境下，安装vmware，然后在vmware …
<flh> kk: 什么意思啊？
<flh> kk:你那么聪明当老师去喽
<kk> flh, 你这么聪明，你能告诉我它是什么。 ㍦ 14:11 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.41天
<lolicon> http://www.douban.com/note/176818722/ 卧槽……
<kk> lolicon ⇪ t: pypy的编译姿势尼玛是有多蛋疼
<lolicon> zhan: mandelbrot set
<zhan> lolicon: 那个分形？
<fzfh> kk 就是个robot呢
<zhan> lolicon: 。。。。
<lolicon> zhan: 你看douban那个链接……
<fzfh> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/xorg-attack.html
<kk> fzfh ⇪ t: Linux 桌面爆出入侵漏洞 — LinuxTOY
<zhan> lolicon: 看到了。
<lolicon> fzfh: 已经出 patch 了
<kk> fzfh, 它是一个机器人。 ㍦ 14:16 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.40天
<fzfh> lolicon: 打好了
<fzfh> 今天帮老婆安装电脑，那个雨林木风的所谓的纯净版xp封装就他妈的扯淡。系统功能随便阉割，偷偷后台安装N多垃圾，真是吹的好听。nnd
<Rockyguy> hi,all
<kk> Rockyguy, 好 ㍦ 14:19 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.40天
<Rockyguy> fzfh: 后台有啥垃圾？
<zhan> fzfh: 神马年代了，还用 xp
<fzfh> Rockyguy: 病毒、广告、还有什么鸟pipi，cntv，酷狗什么的乱七八糟的，一股脑给你装上。
<fzfh> zhan: 老婆办公室的电脑啊，配置低，用不起win7
<zhan> 鸟pipi是啥？
<fzfh> zhan: 去做免费劳工
<fzfh> zhan: pipi貌似是个影视软件吧，看介绍好像
<fzfh> zhan: 有后台进程，偷偷上传的东东
<linus> https://github.com/Shougo/neocomplcache 超帅的vim 补全插件
<kk> linus ⇪ t: Shougo/neocomplcache - GitHub
<zhan> 貌似当年的 深度 xp 还可以。。。
<reloc> xp 都不都是一样
<reloc> 就是装了一点软件 补丁而已
<fzfh> zhan: 恩。深度的就算改也是在容忍限度内，雨林木风完全无法容忍。龙卷风自己封装的纯净的也算ok
<ypsjd> 下个官方版本安装呀
<fzfh> 对了，问问各位大侠，1000台左右的局域网络，如何全网杀毒。PS，不能苛求每台机器的主人安装指定的软件。
<ypsjd> 不需要的可以用nlite自己减肥
<roylez> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac288199/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 那一年 无聊到蛋疼的美国大兵他们在。。。 - AcFun.tv
<ypsjd> 搞个杀毒服务器呀
<fzfh> ypsjd: 殺毒服務器？如何實施？
<kk> 新 东北校区 • 东北电力大学—数值计算及软件研发中心 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361263 统计信息: 发表于 由 高亭宇 — 2012-01-20 14:27
<ypsjd> fzfh, 用企业版杀毒软件  瑞星 诺顿等等都可以 做个服务器，客户端装杀毒软件的客户端即可
<roylez> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac286034/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 【高能】这是怎么回事呢，我想问的不仅仅是火灾 - AcFun.tv
<fzfh> ypsjd: 。。我的意思就是沒辦法強迫用戶安裝某種軟件的情況下解決這個問題
<Kandu> fzfh: 等 CyrusYzGTt 羽化升仙，就能幫你解決這個問題了
<namoamitabuddha> fzfh: 为啥不能装纯净的 XP
<ypsjd> fzfh,  你的这种想法本身就是一种病毒
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ ..
<fzfh> Kandu : 有個想法，通過網關，劫持瀏覽器會話，然後靜默安裝軟件。就是不曉得可行不可行。
<archl> Kandu: 为什么看到你我想到 kindle 呢。
<ypsjd> fzfh, 不装客户端杀毒，你从后台推送本身就不合法了
<fzfh> namoamitabuddha: 那是前一個話題了。
<cfy> Kandu: .
<namoamitabuddha> fzfh: 问问而已
<cfy> Kandu: 我洗了风扇，感觉好多咯
<fzfh> ypsjd: 問題是很多電腦小白，沒辦法苛求他/她安裝指定的東西。
<tomcheng76> fzfh: 用windows 2008 domain 禁止user安裝東西, 再一個antivirus server
<zodiac1111> 一键安装 223
<namoamitabuddha> 杀毒软件不需要把
<namoamitabuddha> s/把/吧/
<fzfh> tomcheng76: domain的前提是用戶計算機加入domain
<fzfh> namoamitabuddha: 1000的網絡環境，如果不殺毒，不隔離網段，你就知道錯了。
<ypsjd> Battle for Wesnoth  谁会玩
<namoamitabuddha> fzfh: 不给 Administrator 没啥问题的吧
<tomcheng76> fzfh: 不加入就不能上網..可他加不加入 :D
<Leonhard_Euler> Hi
<kk> Leonhard_Euler, 好 ㍦ 14:39 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.39天
<tomcheng76> kk: 電腦可以吃嗎?
<kk> tomcheng76, 你喜欢电脑吗？ ㍦ 14:40 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.39天
<fzfh> namoamitabuddha: 嘿嘿。你的意思不會是讓每個人的電腦都專人來安裝吧。汗
<ypsjd> 1000台，给最终用户之前不装好系统吗
<fzfh> ypsjd: 當然不是。是先有的環境。電腦購買有先後。都是用戶自己安裝的系統
<namoamitabuddha> fzfh: …… 有 Administrator 就不能堵住病毒
 * itrufeng http://fc.5sing.com/4685587.html
<itrufeng> 强人。9个女人录的干声。the boys
<namoamitabuddha> fzfh: 就好像 Linux 带着 root 跑
<fzfh> namoamitabuddha: 啊哈
<ypsjd> 对了，给全部弄成ubuntu吧，随便怎么折腾，反正中毒就和中彩票一样
<fzfh> ypsjd: 那些人會殺了我。ubuntu，word、excel、ppt都沒有。這個……
<CyrusYzGTt> fzfh§ libreoffice
<namoamitabuddha> fzfh: 本来设计的时候 Administrator 就不是随便给人用的，只不过 XP 为了推广，做出向 98 靠近的 2B 措施。
<tomcheng76> 要不中毒只可以安裝AV server. 加入domain 自動安裝...
<fzfh> CyrusYzGTt: 你的合作單位會殺了你。因為人家的文檔格式你打開變形，你的文檔格式人家打開變形。合作單位都是ms office
<CyrusYzGTt> http://piccache2.soso.com/img_sp/6639/6583746452375996639
<CyrusYzGTt> fzfh§ 可以保存为 pdf
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: libreoffice 不是解决办法
<fzfh> CyrusYzGTt: 事業單位，你的上級是不會接收pdf的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，， 这些木有 回扣
<fzfh> CyrusYzGTt: liboffice不是解決方案。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://piccache1.soso.com/img_sp/9214/11678883216195149214
<namoamitabuddha> fzfh: 还有一种办法是虚拟机
<CyrusYzGTt> ..现在的linux已经很强大的了。
<namoamitabuddha> fzfh: 具体怎么操作我不会，就是一台Server跑虚拟机，然后其他用户都登陆那台机子
<MaskRay> libreoffice很多公式都显示不正常
<fzfh> 所以說，最好是能夠通過網關劫持瀏覽器會話，後台靜默安裝。這個方法最好
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，能降十到二十度吧
<lolicon> 这几天看韩寒同方舟子对掐…… 无限喜感
<namoamitabuddha> 过分！
<gebjgd> MaskRay: 公式？tex
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: ……
<alpha080>  wps linux!
<fzfh> namoamitabuddha: 嘿嘿。我自己的辦公室就是這麼幹的。linux用kvm跑了N個OS，除了不能3D加速，一切應用都還ok。宿主機24G內存
<fzfh> wps linux據說節後就要內測了，到時候看看。按說wps對哦哦項目；
<lolicon> fzfh: ……
<MaskRay> gebjgd: .doc里的公式
<fzfh> wps linux據說節後就要內測了，到時候看看。按說wps對ooxml兼容是最好的
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<lolicon> fzfh: 我现在开 vbox 超过一半都是为了用里面的 wps ……
<namoamitabuddha> fzfh: 不是，我是说有一种机制，就是让所有机子上那台虚拟机，类似老式的硬件还原卡那样，每次启动重置的。还原卡的坏处是可以干掉。
<fzfh> lolicon: 還是kvm用來跑後台比較爽
<lolicon> fzfh: vbox 易用
<namoamitabuddha> vbox 易用
<fzfh> namoamitabuddha: 你說的是瘦客戶機機制，辦公環境個人覺得不太適合。瘦客戶機在圖書館的公共查詢環境用起來效果很好。
<MaskRay> vbox 易用
<fzfh> lolicon: vbox，無gui環境好不好配置和管理？多guest os效率如何
<lolicon> fzfh: 如果你是个人跑windows，推荐 box
<lolicon> vbox
<fzfh> lolicon: 另，vbox對usb、并口等加密狗支持如何
<MaskRay> fzfh: 人家应该是单人用，只是为了解决一些windows特定的任务。。
<lolicon> fzfh: 支持 usb，并口加密狗没用过
<fzfh> 哦。曉得了
<tomcheng76> KVM/Xen 還是ESXi好用?
<lolicon> fzfh: 关键是配置很简单……
<lolicon> fzfh: 图形界面管理……
<fzfh> tomcheng76: 個人感覺，command line 多guest os還是kvm來的爽快
<gebjgd> MaskRay: 不收doc。让对方弄成pdf
<fzfh> lolicon: 服務器一般不安裝gui，節省資源
<namoamitabuddha> Windows XP 是不是一旦换了很多硬件就要重新激活了？
<cfy>  /join #xp-cn
<lolicon> gebjgd: 我开vbox大部分是看 doc ……
<MaskRay> gebjgd: 你老板当然不用管这些……
<lolicon> gebjgd:  剩下的大部分是看 ppt ……
<gebjgd> lolicon: 不收doc
<gebjgd> MaskRay: 用。但是都发pdf
<iGoogle> 并口加密狗，啥机器还有并口。
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 从来不知道什么是激活过？
<iGoogle> lolicon: 你堕落
<iGoogle> wv转换出来看
<fzfh> iGoogle: 專有軟件，譬如仿真程序之類
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: o
<lolicon> gebjgd: 学校公文……奖学金填表……
<cfy> ise怎么办？
<cfy> protel99se
<cfy> multisim
<iGoogle> 关键是，机器没口了
<cfy> freescale开发
<iGoogle> cfy: 咋还99
<cfy> iGoogle: 破学校
<ypsjd> 现在这个年代不会超过2种以上操作系统的都算文盲了
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iso xp win7
<gebjgd> lolicon: 不是学生了。和学校没有关系
<cfy> ios
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 谁知道工作时间管理软件？推荐几个，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361266 工作比较懒散，希望能有一个计划时间管理工具，协助工作。谢谢。谁推荐几个 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eiffi — 2012-01-20 14:49
<lolicon> cfy: 对……
<zodiac1111> 一种OS都不会。。。
<cfy> xp 和win7算两个系统吧
<lolicon> cfy: 课设一大堆win专用软件……
<cfy> 98,xp,win7
<CyrusYzGTt> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/70023903-2339387862.html
<iGoogle> atm机器，也算系统。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 香港地铁骂战香港人大战内地人__新浪播客
<tomcheng76> 95 98 98se 2000 xp 2003 2008 7 8 ?
<cfy> linux 2.6.30
<cfy> linux 2.6.25
<iGoogle> 胡扯。还2个系统。谁真熟悉了？
<lolicon> cfy: 尼玛信息安全还要用 cryptoapi 做项目……
<cfy> linux 2.4.*
<zodiac1111> 学校充钱的也算吧，。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: ee真熟悉了
<tomcheng76> linux 3, 3.2 :D
<iGoogle> 没真熟悉了的
<cfy> android 2.3.5
<cfy> android 2.2.*
<iGoogle> cfy: 你不会操作atm，才是真文盲。
<cfy> iGoogle: atm机器？
<cfy> iGoogle: 取钱那个？
<iGoogle> 取钱都不会的话。
<iGoogle> 当然
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽不会
<lolicon> atm 是 xp ……
<iGoogle> 现在小学啊
<fzfh> atm 好多是 os2吧
<iGoogle> 教一次就会
<cfy> iGoogle: 快教吧。不会是文盲。。。。
<lolicon> fzfh: 不知道……
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> 还有emacs23
<iGoogle> 打雷神都会。教你一天，你会不。 cfy
<lolicon> fzfh: 我见过有 xp 坏掉的……
<iGoogle> lolicon: 你没见过正版的xp
<cfy> iGoogle: 不会。。。。不过，我不是文盲。lol
<iGoogle> 兼容性差很多的
<cfy> iGoogle: vista
<lolicon> iGoogle: 我见过正版 win7 ……
<cfy> freedos
<cfy> bsd
<cfy> freebsd
<cfy> netbsd
<iGoogle> 7啊
<ypsjd> linux下的游戏真不会玩
<cfy> 预装正版。。。
<iGoogle> 破 ypsjd 胡说的。你们还来劲。
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: 来玩ET
<adam8157> roylez: 惨啊, 我的东西respin了, 搞不好初一还得上网加班呢
<fzfh> 哈哈
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 才换系统。又要安装。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....换啥了？
<iGoogle> 1204了
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 你在这里啊
<ypsjd> 我最不会玩的就是策略游戏 还有射击游戏
<tomcheng76> 1204有beta了?
<cfy> iGoogle: 看来你弄了dmz?
<iGoogle> ypsjd: 你是那不穿裤子的破裙子不。
<ypsjd> et源里有吗
<iGoogle> cfy: 少来
<pocoyo> 以前就会玩红白机的 霸王的大陆
<roylez> adam8157: 旋转的蛋蛋
<cfy> iGoogle: nmap分析结果啊。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 估计开了
<iGoogle> roylez: 还没走？
<cfy> roylez: 不走了？
<iGoogle> cfy: 我掐死你。
<ypsjd> 我一般都玩暗黑破坏神之类的
<iGoogle> 额。没安装nginx。还没。 lol
<adam8157> roylez: 咩的, 一个啥用没有的patch但是说加进去就加进去, 现在又说有安全问题要revert...
<cfy> iGoogle: 你又重装了？
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 废人
<iGoogle> 你刷不到啥嘛
<roylez> iGoogle: 晚上10点
<cfy> roylez: 好晚啊。。。
<roylez> cfy: 安全
<cfy> roylez: 专列怎么这么晚。。。。
<ypsjd> E T 的全称是哈
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 我喷火兵，multi killerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :-)
 * roylez 支持神掐死 cfy 
<ypsjd> MeaCulpa, ET的全称是嘛
 * pocoyo 同情 cfy 
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: TK 被T
<iGoogle> enemy-territory
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: Enemy Territory
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不会
<iGoogle> 5 kill 一次
<cfy> pocoyo: 你来啦
<iGoogle> 多爽
<cfy> pocoyo: 我清洗了下风扇。
<ypsjd> 软件中心没有
<cfy> pocoyo: 跑密码中。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。 没用。
<iGoogle> ypsjd: getdeb ppa
<ypsjd> 我最近上不了getdeb
<cfy> pocoyo: 为啥？
 * iGoogle 考虑不安装nginx。防止 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: ft.................................................
<iGoogle> getdeb速度最近很快啊
<iGoogle> 2xxk
<ypsjd> 你们能连上getdeb吗
<ypsjd> 我为啥连不上
<iGoogle> 你个裙子，当然连不上
<roylez> cfy: 玩一把三国杀？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不想看书怎么办。。。。
<ypsjd> 我去下载源码来玩
<ypsjd> 谁给个下载地址
<cfy> roylez: 我看看我还记得帐号么
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 玩代码
<iGoogle> 没听说过编译et的
<roylez> cfy: .....
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 怎么玩？
<cfy> roylez: 不行。。。。flash支持不好。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 写 lisp 解释器
<iGoogle> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=361260
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - org.gnome.Rhythmbox3
<cfy> iGoogle: mpc路过。。。。。。
<iGoogle> .
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .....
<iGoogle> adam8157: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=361260 赶紧去问这个
<cfy> iGoogle: 换mpc不就得了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee真麻烦。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 不用那玩儿
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 这FA服务器里全世界人都有，南美的都有
<iGoogle> cfy: 你没大局观念嘛
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: . 我在，你又不在。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 蛋蛋丫丫。你不是FAQ嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥大菊观？
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ...我在玩呢
<iGoogle> 我还没安装
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 我的 正常啊 可以通知。
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 啥。你是3版本？
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 啊。啥3
<pocoyo> 什么叫调不出当前歌曲？
<iGoogle> 额。cli怎么写的？
<iGoogle> 脚本调用dbus啊
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 呃。没
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这个对你大概轻而易举吧
<pocoyo> 没脚本。
<pocoyo> 有病
<iGoogle> 打到蓝色药丸。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 乱说
<ypsjd> sjd@sjd-HP-ProBook-4321s:~$ wget -c http://ftp.games.skynet.be/pub/wolfenstein/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<ypsjd> --2012-01-20 15:18:37--  http://ftp.games.skynet.be/pub/wolfenstein/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<ypsjd> 正在解析主机 ftp.games.skynet.be... 195.238.1.6
<ypsjd> 正在连接 ftp.games.skynet.be|195.238.1.6|:80... 失败：拒绝连接。
<ypsjd> sjd@sjd-HP-ProBook-4321s:~$
<nyfair> 这个是什么游戏？
<iGoogle> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ lucid-getdeb games
<iGoogle> 可能没 precise 版本。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 语法简单
<iGoogle> ● l /media/_Root0/var/cache/apt/archives/enemy-territory*
<iGoogle> /media/_Root0/var/cache/apt/archives/enemy-territory_2.60b+pb2.213-1~getdeb1_amd64.deb
<iGoogle> /media/_Root0/var/cache/apt/archives/enemy-territory-data_2.60b-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<ypsjd> igoogle传给我一份吧
<MeaCulpa> 300 ping 玩FPS真是挑战
<iGoogle> enemy-territory 依赖于 lib32stdc++6
<ypsjd> 99% [正在连接 archive.getdeb.net (209.105.191.78)]
<ypsjd> 我连不上getdeb
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你什么破系统multilib都没搞定？
<ypsjd> 无法下载 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/lucid-getdeb/InRelease
<ypsjd> W: 无法下载 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/lucid-getdeb/Release.gpg  不能连接到 archive.getdeb.net：http：
<ypsjd> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ypsjd> why?
<iGoogle> 跨版本，安装。64位安装32位库。 MeaCulpa nnnnd
<ypsjd> 谁给我个et的deb包
<MeaCulpa> deb包...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ET我这里是64的run貌似
<MeaCulpa> 不知道了
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo玩游戏简单，你们废柴
<ypsjd> 谁有32位的传给我一份
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你啥服务器。
<iGoogle> +connect ip
<iGoogle> 给一个
<iGoogle> 赶紧啊
<ypsjd> ET是射击游戏吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: alias etfajay2="et +set fs_game jaymod +connect jay2.clan-fa.com:27960"
<iGoogle> 你个胖子，这么慢。我去jay.xxx了
<iGoogle> 。
<zhan> et 是 ee 的游戏
<iGoogle> jay2干嘛
<ypsjd> nexuiz好玩不
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: 重要的是热闹
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: nnnd 没声音，改oss去。
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: 再好玩，玩的人少，对咯没意思
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 废柴
<ypsjd> MeaCulpa, 哪个人多
<iGoogle> 你pa？
<iGoogle> 胡说
<MeaCulpa> pa?
<iGoogle> etpub的profile吧。这应该
<MeaCulpa> 憋了两盘的鸟了...解脱了
<iGoogle> pulseaudio
<zhan> 弄死 pulseaudio
<iGoogle> nnd 忘记改哪里了
<iGoogle> 居然没 /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<MeaCulpa> 被人rush了...
<MeaCulpa> 话说src based rolling distro对商业和binary pkg支持恰恰最方便
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 渣ifs测试环境又烂了。30000个文件，都不知道哪里错了
<ypsjd> 谁推荐个RPG游戏玩玩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我写的xiv的测试脚本，总共就3个文件
<fzfh> 話說linuxdeepin的livecd裡面，貌似沒有包含btrfs
<lotcor> .......
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 30000个perl文件，一坨坨的。应该让神来修
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<nyfair> ypsjd: tome4
<nyfair> ypsjd: stone_soup
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS for linux官方预测4月前一定出测试版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361269 WPS官方微博：【WPS for linux】刚有朋友说之前那张原生态linux版的WPS截图太模糊，看得不过瘾。小编这就奉上高清大图！欢迎各种细节党围观！ 官方人预测2、3月一定可以发测试版。 消息来自 http://www.linuxeden.com/htm …
<zhan> 30000 个文件？
<zhan> 真悲剧
<roylez> zhan: 十八摸不缺的就是人和文件
<namoamitabuddha> 看上去 ReactOS 停滞了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 死吧。没dsp 没oss。陪你打一把无声的。nnnd
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> google
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你来了？
<MeaCulpa> 估计要下载地图了...
<tomcheng76> 5年前是ET..現在還是ET...我還是玩Android好了...
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 很多游戏都玩了很多年了
<tomcheng76> 我玩不了,太高ping..太多電腦人...
<MeaCulpa> 日本服务器还好
<MeaCulpa> bot是在2010年et源代码公布以后才出来的
<MeaCulpa> 现在这个美国的也还好
<MeaCulpa> Ping就诅咒GFW了
<tomcheng76> 有IP 或Server名嗎? 有空我玩玩看
<MeaCulpa> alias etfajay2="et +set fs_game jaymod +connect jay2.clan-fa.com:27960"
<tomcheng76> 嗯,謝謝嚕
<reloc> ？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • WPS又有新进展了，2、3月份发布第一个测试版。上几张高清大图！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361271 //@章庆元: 演示基本上可以做完一个完整的文档了，文字还需要做一些工作，我预计2，3月份一定可以发测试版 【WPS for linux】刚有朋友说之前那张原生态linux版的WPS截图太模糊，看得不过瘾。小编这 …
<nyfair> kk刷屏，重复发帖
<tomcheng76> WPS是甚麼?
<ypsjd> 我决定玩regnum online了
<nyfair> 不好玩啊，很单调的
<MeaCulpa> 网游... NWN
<nyfair> 人物动作生硬
<tomcheng76> F2P是這樣的了...
<ypsjd> 没啥好玩的呀
<ypsjd> 两个选择，单机的玩flightgear 网游玩regnum
<nyfair> 不是，这个毕竟有商业成分，我宁愿推荐那个纯开源的planeshift
<tomcheng76> ypsjd: facebook game :D
<nyfair> 虽然那个画面是渣，但各种背景设定真心很棒
<ypsjd> planeshift 不好玩
<nyfair> 然后regnum的bgm太难听了
<ypsjd> linux下的游戏就找不到画面精美的
<MeaCulpa> 精美...
<L-----D> ypsjd, 放弃吧
<L-----D> planeshift也不是纯开源 就开了一部分
<L-----D> 而且到处著名图片啊 音效啊不能用
<ypsjd> regnum 里面没有药可以恢复体力，打个怪要等好半天
<nyfair> http://www.dilogus-game.com/ 这个可以期待么
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y Dilogus
<nyfair> ypsjd: 用召唤师，互相扛
<nyfair> ypsjd: 或者组队秒怪
<ypsjd> 哦
<ypsjd> 英文不行，不好交流
<nyfair> ypsjd: 最好的方法是会西班牙语
<ypsjd> 。。。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 中国人少，没时区
<nyfair> ypsjd: 英文在那游戏是二等公民
<ypsjd> 我用pinyin
<ypsjd> 哈哈
<nyfair> ypsjd: 你只要会说cy cy就好了
<ypsjd> 让他们以为我是ufo
<ypsjd> planeshift谁玩过介绍下
<MeaCulpa> 一般般，类似EQ
<MeaCulpa> 网游挺多的
<MeaCulpa> 但还是商业游戏好玩，nwn
<nyfair> 一个体验度非常差的游戏，接任务对话都没有选项，自己敲英文
<nyfair> 一进游戏先逐个找npc说can i help you
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: RPG这样很好
<ypsjd> 商业的就是要花钱才能玩？
<MeaCulpa> 是
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 不够快餐，而且这游戏要升级技能比棒子游戏还浪费时间
<MeaCulpa> 有的是月钱有的是买客户端要钱
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你想着升级？
<MeaCulpa> 角色扮演不一定是升级...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 这个我明白啊，我只是指出而已
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 而且这游戏tutorial里不就提到了roleplay这个词的真谛么
<MeaCulpa> 还是没啥意思
<MeaCulpa> 因为澳大利亚人和中国人大部分没兴趣RP
<ypsjd> planeshift人多吗
<MeaCulpa> 所以MMORPG没啥意思，时区不对
<MeaCulpa> 很少
<MeaCulpa> 八杆子打不到
<MeaCulpa> Eternal-Land可能人多
<nyfair> ypsjd: 全球人数少于100
<ypsjd> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<nyfair> ypsjd: 城里还能见到活人，一出城基本就是独步走天涯
<MeaCulpa> Linux下面多人玩的最爽的还是NWN
<MeaCulpa> 可惜现在搞不到cd-key了
<nyfair> ypsjd: 然后这游戏没地图，自己买白纸自己用鼠标画
<ypsjd> nwn是啥
<MeaCulpa> 后来的人没法玩了
<nyfair> 没冬天
<ypsjd> 无冬之夜？
<MeaCulpa> 总之在我国，这都没意思
<MeaCulpa> ping太差
<iGoogle> 你个破人，喷火的不会用
<ypsjd> NWN是无冬之夜吗
<MeaCulpa> 时区相合的也少
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> iGoogle: 唱歌
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你进来了？
<nyfair> 据说有个openmw项目要用ogre重新做老滚3，然后加入联网功能
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我喜欢Axis
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<iGoogle> 卡得，只能喷火。你占了。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 老滚3是神...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我现在不是了
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa> 你叫啥
<ypsjd> nwn的网站多少
<iGoogle> 推出了。没声音。又卡
<nyfair> linux上找游戏，还是roguelike吧
<MeaCulpa> 我擦这帮老外的枪法
<MeaCulpa> 是不是我ping太差的关系
<MeaCulpa> 还是有人用aim bot
<nyfair> 或者dom3吧，良心推荐 http://dominions.eastgame.org/
<kk> nyfair ⇪ t: Dominions Wikipedia - 欢迎来到神域维基百科（Dominions Wiki）
<nyfair> http://pandemia.syndicatesofarkon.com/ 这个毛子网游似乎有linux版
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y Syndicates Of Arkon: Pandemia - ММОРПГ в стиле киберпанк
<archl> nyfair: 那个不是太麻烦的游戏吗。
<nyfair> archl: which one?
<ypsjd> 我喜欢打怪升级的游戏
<archl> nyfair: 当然是 dom3
<archl> ypsjd:  Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: nwn
<nyfair> ypsjd: Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup + 1
<ypsjd> 给个网址呗
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: 但搞不到cdkey了可能，代理商倒了
<MeaCulpa> ypsjd: 自己google
<ypsjd> google搜索nwn?
<nyfair> archl: 其实命令也就那几个，说麻烦只是因为人类对手总是非常狡猾滴
<archl> nyfair: 看起来很多很多东西啊。。。
<nyfair> archl: Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup的东西岂不更多？
<archl> nyfair: 怎么会。。。
<flh> 哪位朋友给我试下：115.230.89.74 这个ip能不能ssh ,过年回家了，要远程。
<nyfair> flh: 帮了之后，过年时分能用来翻墙咩？
<L-----D> flh, 告诉我用户名 密码 我帮你试
<flh> nyfair: 我是单位上的，有它吓小偷吧
<archl> nyfair:奇幻的就是东西多啊。左设一个右设一个。。。
<flh> nyfair: sn:  f
<nyfair> archl: 觉得麻烦就先从一个国家上手吧
<ypsjd> 我的regnum下完了，安装上玩会
<archl> MeaCulpa nyfair 毛子是指的 什么国家？
<MeaCulpa> Russia
<nyfair> archl: 第三罗马，东斯拉夫
<flh> nyfair: ？如何？
<archl> nyfair: 我现在肯定玩不了 没强点的3D显卡。
<archl> MeaCulpa nyfair 荷兰不是毛子。。。
<flh> nyfair: 我担心本地试没有用
<nyfair> flh: 偷偷告诉你哦，其实我现在用win7，没装ssh client
<MeaCulpa> 红毛子
<flh> nyfair: putty
<nyfair> archl: 我没提到过荷兰啊
<nyfair> flh: 大大，偶们是金融类公司，不能乱装软件啊
<L-----D> putty不需要装 看不出的
<flh> nyfair: 唉，这个根本不用安装，唉。。
<archl> nyfair: 我记得以前也叫荷兰毛子哦。。。
<nyfair> archl: 不是红毛么？
<archl> nyfair: 哦，少了一个形容词。。。
<flh> nyfair:还这么嫩啊，，老天
<archl> /me 逃跑了。
<ypsjd> putty是一个几百K的绿色软件吧
<flh> ypsjd: 是的，
<tomcheng76> plink + xming + x11 forwarding, 一流
<nyfair> 哎哎，用啥ssh真是，windows远程操作多简单
<L-----D> 。。。
<ypsjd> vnc多方便
<tomcheng76> nyfair: Xvnc...
<nyfair> 报告，ssh连不上
<MeaCulpa> x11++, vnc--
<MeaCulpa> putty++
<WiiW> Life beyond HTTP 1.1: Google's SPDY   http://www.igvita.com/2011/04/07/life-beyond-http-11-googles-spdy/ 
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: Life beyond HTTP 1.1: Google's SPDY - igvita.com
<L-----D> WiiW, 看日期就知道是old news了
<WiiW> 哦
<tomcheng76> XRDP吧...如果你要remote desktop..
<L-----D> 以前unix默认都支持远程桌面
<WiiW> vnc+java
<nyfair> 话说写sas有ide么？
<WiiW> ssh + X11 frowarding
<ypsjd> 正在升级regnum
<ypsjd> 哈哈
<ypsjd> 等下进去溜达下
<nyfair> regnum一边玩一边升级，你有得等了
<L-----D> 我等着火炬之光2呢
<nyfair> 没啥期待了，先观望东方14作
<ypsjd> 火炬之光也没有for linux版本亚
<L-----D> linux还玩啥游戏~
<ypsjd> 完了，更新不动了
<ypsjd> 人也得休闲娱乐下亚
<L-----D> 你可以wine
<ypsjd> wine太不稳定了
<ypsjd> 没几款游戏能完美wine的
<L-----D> 还好吧 我以前wine打dota
<L-----D> 就是中文有问题
<nyfair> 咱们老大说了，开源软件都是有安全隐患的，能不用就不用。想要买神马就打报告
<L-----D> ...
<L-----D> 先买套msdn 回头共享下载给我们
<ypsjd> 买套sap的授权给我，哈哈
<ypsjd> facebook的服务器用的全是开源软件
<L-----D> sap按cpu核卖的 谁也不会有多余的
<L-----D> msdn就不一样了
<nyfair> ypsjd: 认真就没意思了
<L-----D> 服务器端本来就是*nix用的多 win用的少
<L-----D> mac几乎等于0
<ypsjd> macos的server版本 看介绍似乎不错
<ypsjd> 但没用过
<nyfair> L-----D: 老大不管这些哟，卖钱的就是好东西，ibm aix
<L-----D> 走了
<nyfair> 这年头，技术公司还是需要销售忽悠啊
<ypsjd> 销售就是刨坑的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Fqimm.png
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/O3SjI.jpg
<WiiW> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14263088199&spm=1003.2.2.4&scm=1003.640.1110.3-1
<kk> WiiW,啥网址y 昂达VI30豪华版 8G A10平板电脑 8寸电容屏 1.5G主频 摄像头 现货-tmall.com天猫
<WiiW> 这个可以装linux不？
<tomcheng76> http://gigaom.com/apple/apple-to-stop-selling-the-xserve-jan-31/
<kk> tomcheng76,啥网址y Apple to Stop Selling the Xserve Jan. 31 [Updated] — Apple News, Tips and Reviews
<nyfair> 等kernel3.3吧
<tomcheng76> 根本沒人買Apple Server
<flh> nyfair: win7不需要kernel
<WiiW> android 没有 gcc 吧？
<WiiW> android 的 g++
<WiiW> gnu
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • Gnome、KDE和Unity都是什么关系 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361274 好多关系都乱了。个位大神帮帮忙。 1、Gnome、KDE和Unity都是什么关系？它们是平等的关系吗？还是unity要依赖于gnome。 2、GTK和Qt又是什么关系？GTK对应Gnome，Qt对应KDE？那Unity呢？ 3、窗口管理器又是个啥？与Gnome、KDE和Unity有什么关系。 统 …
<lolicon> http://www.guokr.com/post/89776/
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y [求鉴定]日本科学家研究发现违反量子力学基本原理现象 - 死理性派小组 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<nyfair> 求恶搞版回答
<nyfair> guokr不是民科集散地么？
<lolicon> nyfair: ……
<lolicon> nyfair: guokr 的非主流理论 小组才是……
<flh_> 什么注流下流，是同流
<itrufeng> kk: 百度网址是多少
<kk> itrufeng, 还有什么是多少？ ㍩ 17:21 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.28天
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu11.10安装vbox最新版解决USB，视频等设备方案（2012.1.20） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361276 我说得是11.10，不是其他得版本，安装完vbox,然后安装增强包，然后在vbox里装完系统后，每次打开vbox都提示说USB无法连接，网上很多帖子有多中方法 最广泛得是： 增加用户组usbfs $ sudo groupadd usbfs 查看usbf …
<itrufeng> kk: 你的内裤是什么颜色的
<ghw> 哈哈哈
<flh_> 太那个了，先生们
<tomcheng76> kk CPU full load了
<tomcheng76> 好快我們就有第個AI了
<tomcheng76> 第一個
<kk> tomcheng76, 响应。 ㍩ 17:39 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.26天
<ghw> 有木有人？
<ghw> 有木有人？
<lolicon> http://www.guokr.com/post/90279/
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y 数学史：正弦读sin你们都弱爆了 - 死理性派小组 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<CyrusYzGTt> tomcheng76§ 大小眼 才是 第一个
<ghw> 推荐一个windows下使用这个聊天室的软件
<ghw> 有木有，亲
<lolicon> ghw: firefox
<lolicon> ghw: xchat
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat for windows
<namoamitabuddha> pidgin
<namoamitabuddha> xchat2
<ghw> firefox  是要安装插件吗？
<ghw> xchat  是收费的啊
<namoamitabuddha> xchat2 好像不收费
<namoamitabuddha> firefox 只要装 ChatZilla
<namoamitabuddha> 还有如果你用 emacs 的话
<lolicon> ghw: xchat 有源码，官方的 win32 binary 要收钱。但是有其他人自己build的免费binary
<jiero> lolicon:  相差太
<jiero> lolicon:  xchat 和 chatzilla 比呢？
<lolicon> jiero: 够用就行了……都差不多……
<lolicon> jiero: 反正我用 chatzilla
<jiero> lolicon: 哦。第一次见现在还用 chatzilla的。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 用 pidgin 也行
<ghw> ChatZilla  怎么连接这个？
<jiero> lolicon: 我以为你是用 cli 的。。。
<ghw> ChatZilla  怎么连接这个？？？？
<lolicon> ghw: firefox extension
<jiero> ghw:  ?什么意思啊。。。
<ghw> 我装好了
<jiero> gh无
<ghw> 怎么连接这个频道
<jiero> ghw 这个频道在 Freenode 服务器
<jiero> ghw: 去了那个服务器然后 /j
 * zkwlx 我勒个去，终于租到房子了，真特么费劲
<jiero> zkwlx: 。。。春节租不到房子？
<jiero> zkwlx: 你在哪里啊？给张照片吧
<jiero> zkwlx: 你的照片我也会收藏的。
<zkwlx> jiero, 租不到合适的啊，租的北京西直门
<jiero> zkwlx: 。。。好吧。。。北京什么样子我都不知道
<zkwlx> jiero, 先是交押金，那个2。2号才到期呢
<zkwlx> jiero, ....
<ghw> 哈哈哈
<ghw> 我进来了
<ghw> 谢谢各位了 亲 我爱你们
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero> zkwlx: 你。。。不在家过年？
<CyrusYzGTt> ghw§ 你为么不用 gfw..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你。。。不流浪去？
<zkwlx> jiero, 我....就是北京淫
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 。。我为么要 流浪
<jiero> zkwlx: 北京人租房子还租不到。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉你该去啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 流浪生死，， 人生一直在流浪
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,,为么
<zkwlx> jiero, 我勒个去！！这个跟那个没关系
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你看起来与其说闲，不如说傻。。。
<zkwlx> 他是挺闲的
<lolicon> jiero: 空气好差……
<lolicon> jiero: 全聚德好吃但是好贵……
<jiero> lolicon: 你在北京吗？
<zkwlx> lolicon, 今天算不错了
<lolicon> jiero: 暑假呆过3天
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. bingo ，，
<jiero> lolicon: 哦。
 * zkwlx 吃饭去了
<itrufeng> kk: 你的内裤是什么颜色的
<lolicon> jiero: google 公司对面就有一间……
 * jiero 从小进中餐馆饿着出来 。。。
<itrufeng> kk 不是机器人吧。。。机器人不会回复这么慢呀
<jiero> lolicon: 哦照片给我吧。。。
<lolicon> jiero: 什么照片
<jiero> lolicon: 你的大头照啊。
<kk> itrufeng, 给我一个机器人的例子。 ㍩ 17:56 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.25天
 * itrufeng 谁知道kk是人还是机器人
<lolicon> jiero: 都说了五百块一张
<itrufeng> iGoogle: kk是机器人么
<jiero> lolicon:  用我的交换。
<jiero> lolicon: 我没人民币
<jiero> lolicon:  看来你是不打算给了。。。
<jiero> lolicon: 和 ofan 一样讲条件。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kk 是 人机合一
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 如果是的话，那么我将非常惊讶。 ㍪ 18:08 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.24天
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Guest7578> 有人出来欢迎本小姐嘛
<wzssyqa> roylez: 你的zsh配置文件有个问题： X -version     zsh: parse error near `|'
<wzssyqa> Guest7578: 先上照片
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest7578§ ,,, maya 你怎么了，。。
<XuXian> wzssyqa: 照片不好玩
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ ..那我就是 BaiMeiliang 了。。 - -
<wzssyqa> XuXian: 视频？果照？
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt:  niang 不是liang。。。。
<XuXian> wzssyqa: 好丫 视频
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ ,, 同音。。
<wzssyqa> XuXian: 你hulan滴？
<XuXian> wzssyqa: ？
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: ^
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ ??么事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 傲娇的 maya
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 你不是 maya 不理你，，
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: ~
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 好吧，， 不说你了，， 你自由了，， 伤心的去 画圈圈
<CyrusYzGTt> 左手圆形  右手正方形
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 最后你成周伯通了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ .. 。。 我就专做你的周伯通
<XuXian> 5555555555555555555555555555555
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 咋了？？
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 你一边去
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。 我也去画圈圈。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 不行，，你要为吾 相夫教子
<XuXian> 那你干啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 你说呢
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 这也行。。
<XuXian> XuXian: 那你教我计算机吧。‘
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ ..我也不会，， 只会 普通的，， 你学完了，，肯定超越我，，现在也超越了，。。
<XuXian> 发错对象了。。 囧
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 木事  超越了我就一脚把你T开 再去找别人。
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 伤心的去 画圈圈
<XuXian> 额
<XuXian> 玩笑的。
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 你这样是不行的，， 我要重夫纲
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 儒学在我身上行不通的
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 我都还木有 死
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 狗屁儒学，， 我又不搞
<XuXian> 重夫纲
<cfy> http://linux.solidot.org/linux/12/01/20/0727217.shtml
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Solidot | 发现绕过X.org屏幕锁定的方法
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 。。 这样才能每天跟你 那个
<XuXian> 哪个/
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 就是 XXOO
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: XXOO是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> 然后 你才能 相夫教子
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 造人运动
<zhan> 。。。
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 乃有攻击性么。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 你给个 ssh我 上传。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ .. 看情况
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 额  这个也要看情况。。 那通常情况呢
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 直接上传到 ssh 然后你 scp 下载
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 对你好
<cleamoon__> hello
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ .. OTBOT,, 》》
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 对我好？ 这话啥意思/
<kk> cleamoon__, 好 ㍪ 18:32 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.23天
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 嗯嗯，， 不可说，， 说了，生活就木有情趣
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫。。
 * XuXian 大家找点好玩的玩玩吧。。。
<XuXian> 大家情绪不好的时候都干什么。。 就是那种长时间的
<cleamoon__> i will just sleep...
<XuXian> 乃不会一直睡几个月吧。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 修真
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 或者 读读  太上老君说常清净经
<XuXian> 在高三 木时间
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 那就 读读 课本的 逍遥游
<cleamoon__> when i feel sad for months, i will just let it go and do something boring but don't need to think.
<zhan> 情绪不好？
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 月经来了？？
<cfy> zhan: fish
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 至人无己，神人无功，圣人无名。。。
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 没啊
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 好吧，， 那就 看看电影 听听 音乐
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉上高三以后 以前坚持的原则什么的都没有了  总是很轻易发火 求全责备
<zhan> cfy: 靠，我去弄个帽子来对付你
<cfy> zhan: 干嘛对付我？
<zhan> XuXian: 高三就不是人过的。
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ .. 额，， 不理解，，我高考除了 地理选修 用心过，，其他木有感觉
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 我不是机器人··
<XuXian> zhan: 我知道丫  但我还是想凭自己  比较正常的度过高三。。
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 哦，， 那你一边去
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> fk
<zhan> cfy: 你在嘉兴？
<cfy> zhan: 干嘛
<cfy> zhan: 你想干嘛
<XuXian> 谷歌又抽风了。。
<zhan> cfy: 主席的车会经过嘉兴哦。你可以去拜拜
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 试试 www.google.com/ncr
<zhan> cfy: http://qq.ip138.com/train/Z27-Z26.htm
<kk> zhan,啥网址y 从上海南开往武昌Z27/Z26次列车时刻表
<cfy> zhan: 太晚了
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: O(∩_∩)O谢谢
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 还是乃好。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 嗯，，
<cfy> zhan: 你怎么知道主席做这趟？
<zhan> cfy: 。。。。
<zhan> cfy: 他自己说过的
<cfy> zhan: 我没主席手机。。。联系不上。。算了。我过去，我来回也要1h了。。。
<cfy> zhan: 再说。。。我怎么进去啊。。
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 谷歌又死掉了。。
<zhan> XuXian: 你真厉害。
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ ..再试试 www.google.com/ncr 我今天也是这样，，
<windwhinny> google死掉不是很正常嘛
<XuXian> 哈哈  木事啦
<XuXian> 也不是啥重要的是
<XuXian> 事
<zhan>  /names
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ cfy 找你
<cfy> roylez_: 还不走啊。乐乐
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<zhan> 哈哈。我就知道
<cfy> roylez_: 4+
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 小鱼儿，， 给我 OP
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有啊
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,, ，，
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 找主席要
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,,算了。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你要op干啥。。。
<zhan>  估计要 t 你
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不要 惊慌
<cfy> zhan: ...
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 你跟 主席说要 op t cfy 的，他就给了
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 算了
<cleamoon__> xchat on N900 sucks...
<XuXian> cleamoonm 乃不会是老猫吧？
<XuXian> 老猫也是N900
<cleamoon__> no
<cleamoon__> but i like cats.
<zhan>   猫叔好多。
<tusooa> echo *;
<cleamoon__> i'm not that old.
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ http://baike.baidu.com/view/56052.htm  我想起 小鱼儿是谁了，，  你跟 HuaHua 是 .
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 小鱼儿与花无缺_百度百科
<zhan>  CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 绝代双娇
<zhan>  冏rz
<cfy> huahua，传奇人物啊
<cleamoon__> a programmer was killed in iran.
<cfy> zhan: 毫无了啊
<zhan>  cfy: 神马？
<cfy> zhan: 好无聊啊
<zhan> cfy: 。。。。
<zhan> cfy: 去看 csapp 吧
<cfy> zhan: csapp....
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> zhan: 你怎么知道我要看？
<tusooa>  > File.exists? "/home"
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你也放弃perl了啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 放弃perl啥。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 谁说的。
<cfy> ....
<tusooa> 咋老这样想。
<cfy> tusooa: 你也放弃吧。去搞erlang?
<tusooa> cfy: 为啥。
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 10.04 电源容量问题（刚买1个星期） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361283 刚买一个星期的Acer 4739z笔记本 电池容量飞速下降，现在已经到84%了 总共才充了3，4次电 昨天把电彻底用完，再充满，居然直接没了3% 这太不寻常了吧，上网查了查，别人的都是1年多才没掉20%，我现在才买了1星期 是电池 …
<tusooa> cfy: perl好。模块多。
<tusooa> cfy: 不用手动编译。
<tusooa> cfy: 不是解释型语言
<cfy> MaskRay: 没心思看书怎么办
<cfy> tusooa: python?
<zhan> cfy: 去看空姐吧
<tusooa> cfy: py太慢
<cfy> zhan: 。。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 在/etc/rc.local里加入reboot,然后重启。。。
<cfy> tusooa: py太慢？你怎么得出结论的？
<tusooa> cfy: 用笨兔的若干软件之后的感受。
<cfy> tusooa: 没rc.local,要新建么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 看代码吧
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥，代码？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你最近有看书么？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你那段ruby应该暴露一切了
<MaskRay> cfy: 看了diveintopython3
<cfy> tusooa: ruby啊。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没事，gentoo不会执行rc.local
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那是因为，，jekyll是ruby的。所以只能用ruby写插件。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你看那git的log.都是start-script.perl
<cfy> tusooa: 看来你精通各国语言啊
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<cfy> tusooa: js会么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 会了js,可以写刷票脚本。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 就可以回家啦。。。
<zhan> 奸商
<cfy> MaskRay: 话说你车票容易买？
<tusooa> cfy: 最简单的会一点。
<MaskRay> cfy: 学校里帮订的
<cfy> MaskRay: 好学校。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 去上海的高铁到处都是，不愁买不到……
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。这样啊。哦。。。好像是的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过，就算没人去上海。你依然需要一个刷登陆的js...如果你网上购票的话。。
<cfy> tusooa: 行了，下次就找你了。
<tusooa> cfy: 啥子额。就会像alert啥的。
<MaskRay> cfy: mechanize不能用？
<lolicon> python 写起来快……
<cfy> MaskRay: 啊？js可以一直模仿提交吧。然后其他的可以浏览器操作。用mechanize,你得把全部的都写完吧。麻烦点
<cfy> tusooa: 能看到我query么？
<cfy> zhan: http://my.tv.sohu.com/u/vw/12760992
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 小萌猫伸手求抚摸 -在线观看-播客视频-搜狐视频
<tusooa>  :em04
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<tusooa>  :em20
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<tusooa>  :em06
<MaskRay> tusooa: :em是啥
<tusooa> ....................
<tusooa> MaskRay: 笨兔论坛的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 论坛里的表情
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求解::挂载的问题. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361284 手动挂硬盘, U盘我都会. 现到手一手机储存卡, SanDisk, TransFlash Adapter, 无法挂载. 用hub连到usb上后, /dev/里, 仅出现sdb而没有sdb1, mount sdb, 则显示mount: no medium found on /dev/sdb mount sdb1, 则显示mount: special device sdb1 does not exist lsusb, 则显示 Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0420:130 …
<MaskRay> cfy: 好吧……
<cfy> tusooa: 话说你有插件可以显示表情？
<cfy> :em04啥意思。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 没。
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em04.gif
<LOL_> 好冷啊!俺这现在正下雪呢
 * tusooa 这里天气预报说小雨转雨夹雪，就是没下。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 你背出来了？
<tusooa> or 愣是
<\b> LOL_:恭祝提前2012
<tusooa> cfy: 用得多了嘛。
<zhan> 话说，我知道论坛的这个表情怎么来的
<cfy> tusooa: 果然水。。
<cfy> zhan: 说
<tusooa>  :em20
<zhan> cfy: 那时候估计你还在穿开档裤
<cfy> zhan: 然后呢？
<LOL_> \b: 你今晚没拉丁语作业啦?
<\b> LOL_: 昨天做了
<MaskRay> cfy: 看Pearls of Functional Algorithm Design
<cfy> MaskRay: 这本书讲怎么写functional algrorithm?
<LOL_> \b: 小弟弟,你现在上几年级呀? lol
<zhan>  cfy: 还是看 csapp 去吧
<cfy> zhan: 然后呢？
<cfy> zhan: 然后就没有然后？
<zhan> cfy: 然后，最初的那个表情就是现在的那些小表情，很丑呢。
<cfy> zhan: ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 是的
<zhan> cfy: 然后一个叫 |Element| 的，现在貌似还在这里混的。弄了一个表情包
<zhan> 发给了一叶，over
<\b> LOL_: 大六
<cfy> zhan: 哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> zhan: 你以前就这个nick?
<LOL_> \b: 哪个国
<zhan>  cfy: 是啊，你不知道？
<cfy> zhan: 貌似以前没见过你。。。
<zhan> cfy: 我给你发个传奇贴子
<cfy> zhan: 嗯
<zhan> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=48101
<kk> zhan ⇪ ti: 水区水贴?
<MaskRay> zhan: 嗯，我前年（好象是）来，一直没看到过你
<MaskRay> zhan: 大神……
<LOL_> zhan: 我也没看到过你,前年
<zhan> MaskRay: 额，07, 08 年那阵最活跃。。。
<MaskRay> zhan: 有眼无珠，冒犯了，你就是这帖的作者啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈  大神。。
<tusooa> ......
<tusooa>  :em70
<cfy> zhan: 大神
<zhan> 那个贴子里面的一堆人都是那个时候很活跃的，现在都不大来了
<cfy> ee说：大家来我家，都请吃饭。休闲。娱乐。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan orz
<cfy> zhan: 大神啊。。。
<zhan> 。。。。
<cfy> zhan: 我以前无聊的时候就看这帖子。。。。。
<zhan> 哈哈
<cfy> 研究 fvwm 附带研究 rox 的时候作乐 rox 的 send-to 菜单
<cfy> 乐乐
<cfy> 看43楼
 * tusooa Use Fvwm
<cfy> ee:啊。看到有人支持我。我眼泪哗哗的。 对各位的感激，如滔滔湘江水，流都流不完。 我一定端正态度，坚决不挑起纠纷，打不还口，骂不还手，作好人们的公仆，为人们服务。 还有，坚决不修改别人的帖子。 大家来我家，都请吃饭。休闲。娱乐。
<cfy> 当然 opera 有让人省心的地方，也有让人不省心的地方，比如浏览某些网页的时候格式不对，这个时候 ee 会说是网页不标准，ee 说 opera 是最好的，是全部按照标准来做的，只要是与 opera 有关的问题，那么就一律是别人的不是，反正 opera 是好的。曾经一度，我几乎让 ee 蛊惑，但是后来发现 opera 的字体显示在我这里确实有问题，所以就不用了，
<zhan> 。。。。
<zhan> 干啥呢
<cfy> zhan: 眼泪哗哗的。。。。
<cfy> zhan: 大神啊。。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 什么字体？
<tusooa> gebjgd: 帖子里的。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..我一直 对 opera的字体问题很反感，，所以 opera不常用
<cfy> gebjgd: 没啥。我在引用帖子的话
<cfy> gebjgd: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=48101
<cfy> gebjgd: 传奇贴
<gebjgd> cfy: 很少上论坛
<cfy> zhan: 你有没有出合集？
<gebjgd> 话说我这里opera挺好的
<gebjgd> 正在习惯awesome
<cfy> gebjgd: 我这也挺好
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 163源怎么没有最新Ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361287 http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/11.10/ Code: ubuntu-11.10-beta2-alternate-amd64.iso             21-Sep-2011 05:36           710193152 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuihao — 2012-01-20 20:07
<zhan> opera 后来不知道怎么样了
<gebjgd> [更新]Linux 桌面爆出入侵漏洞
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ opera 正式版 11.60了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 知道，， 我 f15的时候就是这样 进入桌面的
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 好久不用了。。。
<gebjgd> 11.60
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 哦 11.61出了，，但是得自己去找
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 12.00 出了 不过 字体问题依然是，， 老问题
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 12.00 出了 alpha > beta 阶段不过 字体问题依然是，， 老问题
<zhan> 是啊，opera 不知道怎么搞的，不理会 fontconfig 那一套
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果不是 字体问题，，我会用上 opera-next 版本
<cfy> zhan: 你总共写了几篇？
<cfy> zhan: 算是把计划写玩了，抛砖引玉，就此搁笔。 至于 ee 的传奇故事，就让论坛来见证，大家
<cfy> 一起来书写吧.....
<cfy> zhan: 只有5篇？
<cfy> zhan: 我发现，我挂过此贴的坟。。。。
<cfy> zhan: 我发现，我挖过此贴的坟。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<cfy> tusooa: 还是被你发现的。。。
<zhan>  cfy: 啊
<zhan> cfy: 只有那么点。
<cfy> zhan: 美人写了。。。
<zhan> cfy: 没人响应。我也写不了多少啊
<cfy> zhan: 美人写了。。。
<jyfl987> l
<cfy> zhan: 美人写了。。。
<zhan> cfy: 你去写吧
<cfy> zhan: 没人写了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: ..
<cfy> zhan: 有压力
<jyfl987> cfy: 哈
<zhan> jyf 怎么不见了？
<fengya90> 拜了一晚上的佛
<XuXian> 诶哈
<XuXian> 为啥
<fengya90> 被逼的
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2615892#p2615892 #挖坟的。
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 水区水贴?
<zhan> 拜佛？
<fengya90> 反正是集封建糟粕于一身的一种绍兴的祭祀
<fengya90> 哪里有在linux上的汇编资料
<zhan> chenfengyuan <- 这个就是 cfy？
<zhan> fengya90: 找 at&t 汇编
<cfy> zhan: 嗯
<fengya90> zhan: thx,先搜索下
<tusooa> zhan: /whois cfy
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim下蓝字的xx是什么字符 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361290 vim在显示一些奇怪的字后面总带有蓝字的xx，应该是一个字符，但不知是什么字符，替换时也不知道怎么换，请教一下大家 未命名.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuyuxi — 2012-01-20 20:16
<Kandu> fengya90: asm.sf.net
<zhan> fengya90: http://book.douban.com/subject/1446250/ 这个书不错
<kk> zhan,啥网址y 汇编语言程序设计 (豆瓣)
<kukey> fengya90: linux好像支持两种汇编格式 不只有asm
<fengya90> kukey: 我只知道同样是asm，和dos下的不一样。。。
<kukey> fengya90: 恩，写的时候格式不一样
<cleamoon__> i think assembly has nothing with system, it's more about architectures.
<fengya90> cleamoon__: 仅仅是兴趣
<fengya90> cleamoon__: 而且我这里说的显然是x86
<cleamoon__> oh. are you going to do anything with it?
<kiss_kill> 怎么是英文？我进错地方了？
<cleamoon__> no, it's just i can't type chinese.
<fengya90> cleamoon__: 不，我并不想用它来做什么
<zerta_D> hey
<fengya90> cleamoon__: 我看汇编要说目的性，可能是想看写内核源代码
<kukey> fengya90: linux内核源代码的进程处理程序就是用汇编写到
 * zhan 拜   
 * jiero 拜 Kandu
<jiero> zhan: 砖？
<cleamoon__> ok...
<jiero> cleamoon_ 下午？
<happyaron> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=576184
<lubotu2> Debian bug 576184 in wnpp "ITP: jidanni -- a natural intelligence to find many bugs" [Wishlist,Open]
<kk> happyaron ⇪ t: #576184 - ITP: jidanni -- a natural intelligence to find many bugs - Debian Bug report logs
<cleamoon__> yes
<happyaron> 这孩纸牛逼啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<cleamoon__> 13:50
<jiero> happyaron: 这不是孩纸了。。。和我爸一样大吧。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 唉，太牛逼了。
<jiero> happyaron: 今天你感觉这个牛逼，明天感觉那个牛逼哦。
<cfy> su -
<ye> ns
<jiero> happyaron: 想要简单的。。。网页设计收缩原则。。。
<ye> 我ping www.baidu.com 怎么出来一个a.shifen,com
<happyaron> jiero: 我不是说Paul Wise，虽然他也很厉害
<happyaron> jiero: jidanni是个人。。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 将/usr单独挂载到另外的分区后，grub乱码且背景变成黑色，如何修复？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361293 系统ubuntu11.10,由于硬盘容量不足，把/usr挂载到了另外的分区上，然后grub出现乱码等问题，不影响使用，但是比较难看，请问如何能够修复啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyricorpse — 2012-01-20 20:55
<jiero> happyaron: 这个人和我爸一样大。
<tusooa> kk: 应该和/usr没啥关系。
<kk> tusooa, 也许你应该问一个年长。 ㍭ 21:00 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.12天
 * jiero 懒散的想要让人拖着到处走。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 找个女朋友
<happyaron> :P
<jiero> happyaron: 哦，新年快乐。
<happyaron> jiero: 新年快乐:)
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。可是我找不到女朋友啊。我连朋友都没找到呢。
<jiero> happyaron: ——说的是日常
<happyaron> jiero: 慢慢找吧
 * jiero 闭嘴。
<zhan>  jiero: 袋鼠
<jiero> zhan: 砖
<zodiac1111> ?...
<XuXian> :'(
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 你在哪
<zhan>  jiero: 你说神马？
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ .. 么事？？
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 55555555555  求安慰
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 抱抱
<jiero> zhan: ur nik reminds me "zhuan"
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: ~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<zhan> jiero: 。。。
 * jiero 想要 抱抱 happyaron  人哦用、
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 亲亲 爱爱
<jiero> 哦。。。
<zhan> 是 斩！
 * jiero 想要抱抱 roylez
<jiero> zhan: 砖。
<zhan> jiero: 死袋鼠
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: ~~~~(>_<)~~~~  ~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<jiero> zhan: 金砖铁腕。
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ .. 额，， XXOO
<jiero> XuXian: 虚线？
<zhan> 。。。
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈  这是不是就会传说中的得寸进尺啊
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 当心我告诉maya哦~
<zhan> 明显是 许仙
<XuXian> jiero: 许仙。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zhan> 袋鼠真傻
<jiero> zhan: 转
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ .. 额，。，你骗人，， 你用的是 maya的 IP
<jiero> zhan: 砖
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你真不懂风情。。。
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 我去。。  你就不会陪我玩一玩啊
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，我更不懂
<XuXian> 5555 还是 jiero好
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 躲在角落去 左手画园 右手画正方形。。
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 袋鼠要把你的 maya 抢走了
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ .. 给我 OP..
<zodiac1111_> irc.freenode.net 的IP都被GFW封了？。。难怪刚才xchat连不上。。。
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 我不在 access list 里面，你找哈皮吧
<XuXian> jiero: 你好~
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ .. 额，， happyaron 恨我的，，
<XuXian> jiero: 你多大啦~
<zhan> 。。。。
<jiero> XuXian: 。。。我本命年过去了
<zhan> 今年 13
<XuXian> jiero: 我第一个也过了~
<jiero> XuXian: 我受不了了。。。也去画方块去了。。。
<jiero> XuXian: 恩。我要 25了
<jiero> XuXian: 实际年龄的话。
<jiero> lainme: 看来我不用回去上大学了 :D
<lainme> jiero: 哦。我还要回去
<NoIE> 我妈妈说，她在新浪网上的黑名单已经有九百多人了。
<MeaCulpa_> .
<jiero> lainme: 支持你
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 在家休假了？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ .. 都是 五毛？？
<XuXian> 我被人欺负了。 ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<zhan> XuXian: 谁敢啊，打他
<jiero> XuXian: 打她
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 没，上班
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 都是。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 还上最后一天？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ..有 MM么
<MeaCulpa_>                                                     
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 对
<XuXian> 不对，是“他”和“她”
<zhan> XuXian: 打他们。
<jiero> XuXian: 拥抱他们急死她们！
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 谁知道，因为是网络。
<jiero> NoIE: 你妈妈。。。这样招惹人啊。
<jiero> NoIE: 又不是蜂后。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ .. 好吧，， 估计你家里的电脑有很多 木马 病毒什么的，， 你有空 拿些出来 逛逛 互联网
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ NoIE 唤起了我玩 Stone Soup的记忆。。。我就喜欢杀光蜂巢拿到100多食物。。。塞满背包。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我还停留在nethack阶段
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 这和病毒有什么关系？顺便说一下，她用的是 Ubuntu 。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我没经过那个阶段。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ..我的 fedora就有几种木马。。 我发表过某些文章 测试过，，
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 最近几天有条件FPS
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 什么样的木马？
<zhan>  ubuntu！
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 杀上 Postal2
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 检测 某些文件
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我玩　Tribes2 ，得负分。你有windows的话不要错过。
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 那，这和黑名单有什么关系？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 估计 你更新过。。 DDos呗， 或者 拒绝服务攻击
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的是新浪博客、新浪微博上的黑名单
 * jiero 傻傻的要去睡觉了。
<zhan> 这黑名单是啥东西？
<jiero> 0:28了。
<zhan> jiero: 袋鼠国 是 gmt
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ .. 知道，， ，，只是 在 猜测 系统会有什么。。
<zhan> jiero: 袋鼠国 是 gmt＋11啊
<jiero> zhan: 是10.5
<jiero> zhan: 是 10
<jiero> zhan: 是8
<jiero> zhan: 都可以理解。。。
<tusooa> jiero: 在australia?
<jiero> zhan: 沾？
<tusooa> zhan: 一般都说utc+-吧。
<jiero> tusooa: 兔叟。。。太逊
<zhan> utc 啊 gmt 啊都一样啊
<jiero> tusooa: 你又不聊天。啥的都不看
<tusooa> ● TZ=Australia/Sydney date
<tusooa> 2012年 01月 21日 星期六 00:26:43 EST
<MaskRay> emacs 23.4 了?
<Kandu> jiero: XD
 * zhan 还是 23.3.1
<MaskRay> zhan: 新版的el-get把我的包搞坏了
<XuXian> jiero怎么走了。。。
<zhan> XuXian: 袋鼠去冬眠啦
<XuXian> zhan: 55555555555
<zhan> MaskRay: 没用这个。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..又一个 奸夫，，
<layerbase> 有用yy语音的么?
<zhan> yy 语音是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> ekig
<CyrusYzGTt> skype
<zhan> 为啥叫 yy
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: skype 比 ekiga 好多了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: sip 协议的，linphone也远比ekiga好
<metbsd> p7100和g12哪个更好
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..额，可是，， ...  skype会 crash,,
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我没遇到过。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> w800i
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..额， 好吧，， 在 64bit系统，会遇到的，，
<happyaron> i7500 青春依然不老。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我用64位系统啊
<zhan> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..肯定是 对 fedora支持不给力，， chrome多给力啊
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我用chromium
<happyaron> chrome更新太慢，不给力
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 可以用 google-chrome-bate/unstable
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: unstable 也太慢了。我直接跟 chromium svn / firefox nightly
<happyaron> lol
<zhan> 这是疯子。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ happyaron 是 疯子
<happyaron> zhan: firefox nightly 很稳定，chromium 就不行了，自己看buildbot结果抓
<zhan> 我用的是 ppa 的 firefox/next 还是啥
<happyaron> zhan: firefox的ppa弱爆了
<happyaron> zhan: 还是mozilla的给力
 * zhan 对 chrome 啥的没兴趣。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯 mozilla下载解压就可以用，，
<happyaron> 而且自动更新啊。。
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 反正哈皮是疯子
<happyaron> zhan: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ happyaron 是 彻头彻尾的疯子
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 就是就是
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ +1
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: +1
<happyaron> ...
<zhan> 瓦哈哈
<happyaron> 那cfy是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ?? ..
<zhan> cfy 也很疯么？
<happyaron> zhan: cfy 是折腾鬼，我和他比起来实在算不上一点折腾。
<zhan> 那是你们年轻啊
<happyaron> zhan: 额，你又不是老大爷。
<jerry1> 有使用fedora的没？
<happyaron> zhan: 要不我叫你颤颤老大爷？
<zhan> happyaron: 。。。。
<wodesuck_> Hello World
<NoIE> wodesuck_: 什么？
<tusooa> hello world
<wodesuck_> 都只会说”Hello World“了
<CyrusYzGTt> Hello world! 哈佬，我的！
<wodesuck_> 那些join了又quit的只是来试一下上IRC的吧
<tusooa> wodesuck_: changing host的，是有cloak的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是，我也遇到，，是因为刚上，就被 gfw 断线了。。
<wodesuck_> gfw连这都要墙吗!?
<CyrusYzGTt> gfw之下 还有 ISP的金盾
<tusooa> 功 夫 网。。。
<flh> hi
<kk> flh, 好 ㍮ 22:55 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.04天
<flh> kk: 多少年后就新年了？
<kk> flh, 超过100年。 ㍮ 22:58 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.04天
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 有木有世界末日？
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你的AI水平还是比 大小眼低
<tusooa> > File.exists? "/#{nonSense}"
 * kingbo 要过年了，还有这么多神在上面......
 * zhan 神在哪？神在哪？
 * CyrusYzGTt 看着 zhan ,, 说 就是你，是其中之一
<zhan> ee 才是神啊，我等只能仰望
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，， ee在 最最上层，， 你在 最上层
<linuxjack> ee是谁？
<zhan> linuxjack: 打死你，ee 都不认识
<linuxjack> ...新来的...
<Ansik> ubuntu-cn的城管．混世小霸王．．
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 给我 OP 我帮你 执行 家法，为 恶人谷 助威
<zhan> *** You need to be a channel operator of #ubuntu-cn to do that
<linuxjack> 原来如此，谢谢ansik
 * kingbo 一会儿神出来给你们药吃.....
<linuxjack> how to get a channel operator of #ubuntu-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 的解释 告诉 ee听 肯定有好玩的
<Ansik> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我更愿意有人问：CyrusYzGTt是谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ .. 好吧，，我问 CyrusYzGTt 是谁？ 你怎么回答？？
<Ansik> ＃ubuntu-cn的文艺小清新．邪恶的双面人．
<linuxjack> ansik是搞计算机还是搞小品的？
<zhan> 双面人？
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ .. 不能这么说，， 善恶存乎一念之间
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 每个人都有 的，，
<Ansik> Ｃ＃写出来的程序可以直接在Ｗin系统下运行不？　需要不需要再装什么库之类的？
<Ansik> 一到晚上思想就变得很邪恶...胆子也大了一点，什么都看得开，就是变得懒了，不愿意动．
<Ansik> 生活少了很多乐趣．
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ ..
<Ansik> CyrusYzGTt: 你是不是有同感？
<CyrusYzGTt> 晚上是 黑暗生物的 活跃时间，， 早上是 光明生物的 活跃时间。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ ,木有
<lainme> edonkey server no2 彻底屏蔽中国的了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 幸好我用 mldonkey有很多
<Ansik> 用来下片么？
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐，，， 谁让 emule会自动搜索某些文件，，所以这样
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 游戏 电影 动漫 杂志
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 服务器谁都可以加吧……只是eDS2文件多用户多很喜欢用
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 屏蔽了，，可以 约定用其他的，， 没必要 困死在一个 有spy 和监控的 服务器
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 知道的
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 你有 服务器介绍么，，我最近用的都是 巴西的服务器，，
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: TV underground和emule security...
<flh> 大家在玩什么？
<lainme> 1.81.90.58。今日IP很有意思
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ..这两个 我链接了，，可是 以链接，，就下载不到 电影。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 我的 IP 14.58.234.35 也很奇怪，， 貌似最近 IP 都在 很前，， 以前都是 218....开头的
<flh> 天亮了
<flh> hi 没人理我啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，， 日落西山，， 该睡觉了
<Ansik> flh: 洗洗睡吧，都困了，懒得动手了．
<flh> 哈哈，行
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://1saleaday.com/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day
<Ansik> 要是前面是＂￥＂这个符号就好了．
 * zhan 各位 good night
<flh> hi
<flh> ls
<kk> flh, 好 ㍘ 00:01 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.00天
<flh> kk: 谢谢，知道了。
<kk> flh, 不，我不知道。 ㍘ 00:02 新年快乐，除夕还有 2.00天
<flh> 早啊，
<cleamoon> 晚上好
<vbflh_> fennng_: ?
<flh> hi
<kk> flh, 好 ㍘ 00:22 新年快乐，除夕还有 1.98天
<lpy> 用archlinux，fat32的移动硬盘无法写  是read-only... 请问如何解决？
<alvin_rxg> 挂成可以 write 的唄
<cleamoon> lpy, 你确定是fat32的吗？
<lpy> 嗯
<lpy> cleamoon: 是fat32
<lpy> alvin_rxg: 怎么挂？插上的时候就自动挂了
<cleamoon> 大家有办法加速firefox吗？太慢了
<cleamoon> lpy, /dev/sda9 /mnt/fat32 vfat user,rw,umask=111,dmask=000 0 0
<cleamoon> lpy, 这么mount
<cleamoon> lpy, 这是fstab的内容
<lpy> fstab？
<cleamoon> 恩
<alvin_rxg> lpy: 自動挂載的去問幫你挂載的家夥
<alvin_rxg> lpy: 先把 mount 的內容貼出來
<cleamoon> lpy, 配置一下udev也行，wiki上有，直接抄过来就好了
<lpy> cleamoon: Thanks
<lpy> alvin_rxg: Thanks
<cleamoon> u r welcome
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我說啥了？
<flh> mpc tomcheng76
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不知道，似乎还没说什么...
<lpy> 弱弱地再问一下  如果是ntfs呢？
<cleamoon> lpy, 安装ntfs -3g
<cleamoon> lpy, 是ntfs-3g ...
<lpy> cleamoon: 安装了呢？
<cleamoon> lpy, 直接mount就行了
<\b> 今天居然没见到贝戈戈..
<knownbad> 去陪他儿子了。
<\b> 对哦，过年了
<knownbad> 不是，利用可爱的儿子去钓妹妹。
<cleamoon> NND，为什么fcitx就是不能用CTRL+SPACE...
<\b> knownbad: 这主意不错
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 可以用的呀。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我按CTRL+SPACE没反应
<\b> 除了 ctrl+space 我还不知道有别的键...
<cleamoon> arch wiki里的内容都做了...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 默認是沒有設置這個快捷鍵，默認是另外一個
<\b> ... 为啥我默认是　ctrl+space..
<alvin_rxg> -.-  我這默認不是，我改成 ctrl+space 的
<cleamoon> 我看了，我的configure里写的是ctrl+space...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: TriggerKey=CTRL_SPACE
<cleamoon> 对
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 呃，其他能用？ 還是說和你系統裏的啥沖突了？！
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: awesome wm 有快捷鍵你沒改
<cleamoon> ibus可以用...
<alvin_rxg> ._.  x_X
<cleamoon> ibus我设的也是ctrl+space...
<cleamoon> 当然测试时ibus是关了的
<alvin_rxg> env 沒變？
<alvin_rxg> 黴變
<cleamoon> 更邪恶的事情发生了...
<cleamoon> gedit里能使
<cleamoon> libreoffice和xchat里不能使...
<cleamoon> firefox里也不能使...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 是不是得，右鍵 -> Input Methods 選 x input
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 中彩了，没有x input...
<alvin_rxg> env 沒生效吧
<cleamoon> 一定要重启才能生效吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 重啟 session/X
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 或者有那啥 im-switch
<gebjgd> 怎么不能用
<gebjgd> 我这里好好的
<gebjgd> 周末咯啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦
<alvin_rxg> 他在重啟 windows ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 重启啥win
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 原来 bt5 破解 wep 的密码太容易了。。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: wep基本上就是没锁
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, still not working... and ibus does not work neither...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: awesome fcitx表示毫无压力
<pocoyo> gebjgd: wpa的不知道怎么样。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, i'm using the same thing...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: env | grep -i im 有啥
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx'
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2004年老本子 syslinux + btrfs + systemd + awesome
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, QT_IM_MODULE=xim
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 然後啟動 fcitx 了？
<pocoyo> GTK_IM_MODULE= 也设成 fcitx
<pocoyo> cleamoon:
<cleamoon> 还是只在gebit下能用...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, yes
<alvin_rxg> 那還缺啥…… =.=
<cleamoon> pocoyo, still not working...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 输入法无法启动？
<pocoyo> cleamoon: rp 不好啊。没法。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: .xinitrc .profile
<cleamoon> gebjgd, it's running and i can use it with gedit
<cleamoon> gebjgd, but not others
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我这里随便用
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 配置有问题
<gebjgd> cleamoon: arch?
<cleamoon> gebjgd, it's default configure...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, arch
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 贴配置
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: awesome是快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不得不承认。比openbox快了一大截
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有嘛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有。我在2004年的老机器上感觉比上网本都快
<alvin_rxg> 除去 de， wm 都一樣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没。能感觉出来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要不然就是新内核 btrfs的缘故？
<alvin_rxg> 沒，一樣。 openbox, dwm, wmii, awesome, wmfs 都一樣
<knownbad> gebjgd: 又买了个平板。
<alvin_rxg> 速度都一樣，就看使用習慣。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里openbox慢些
<cleamoon> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114673
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你真有钱
<knownbad> 不，是我聪明。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有钱就聪明？
<knownbad> 因为老妈子有了平板，老婆也得给一个。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我是说.xinitrc .profile的配置
<gebjgd> knownbad:哦 他们觉得怎么样？平板？
<knownbad> 老妈子喜欢，几乎不用笔记本了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你老婆到美國後是做全職主婦嘛？
<cleamoon> have no .profile, and nearly nothing in .xinitrc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 逼的我都在上网本上也搞awesome
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 显然不能用
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 要配置的
<knownbad> 老婆的还没到，刚买。  我给了你 url。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 這速度其實都一樣吧，就看使用習慣的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我感觉到了速度差异
<knownbad> http://1saleaday.com/
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是整個環境啟動的速度？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我希望她学英文后找工作。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是。是在使用过程中的流畅感觉
<cleamoon> gebjgd, i need a .profile?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: .xinitrc .profile
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 不需要，你那些變量已經生效了
<cleamoon> ...
<\b> cleamoon: gtk problem?
<knownbad> don't need .profile.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是 ibad 啊？
<cleamoon> \b, i think so since i can use gedit
<knownbad> only .xinitrc
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: ibad?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他要是用dm呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: ibad=ipad
<gebjgd> knownbad: 笨
<knownbad> lxdm 不需要。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 需要
<cleamoon> knownbad, have .xinitrc but has nearly nothing in it.
<knownbad> 当然不是，我没钱。
<\b> cleamoon: have a look at  /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules
<cleamoon> \b, i changed that too...
<knownbad> cp /etc/skel/.xinitrc ~/
<\b> cleamoon: can you invoke a context menu by right click on gtk edit boxes
<\b> cleamoon: then select xim
<cleamoon> \b, yes, and i can choose fcitx and it works in this way...
<cleamoon> \b, 没有简单点的办法吗？
<\b> cleamoon: reboot
<cleamoon> \b, 难道每次都要点？
<cleamoon> \b, 重启了...
<\b> cleamoon: setup GTK_IMMODULE rightly
<knownbad> oh.....
<cleamoon> \b, 只有GTK_IM_MODULE
<\b> cleamoon: so i mean that
<cleamoon> ok，再重启？
<\b> 但貌似不是这么拼的
<\b> 不用重启
<\b> 改动后的程序，派生出来的进程就己经是这个环境变量了
<knownbad> you can export
<cleamoon> 可是在firefox里还是不能使...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 还是没明白你那里有什么问题
<knownbad> did you click on input field?
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 问题就是ctrl+space激活不了fcitx...
<knownbad> 非输入是不能切换。
<knownbad> 是=时。
<cleamoon> knownbad, 知道...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你配置有问题
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我和你一样的系统 和wm
<gebjgd> 一样的输入法
<knownbad> ibus 好。。。。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你的 fcitx 烂。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 关键是哪里有问题呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: xinitc的配置
<gebjgd> cleamoon: slim启动？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我的xchat在设置了输入法之后能用了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我所有的程序都能用
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 还得开slim？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: slim和startx一样的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 哦...startx是有的
<\b> 看 verycd 上那么多 cd, 可惜不能下载...
<cleamoon> \b, 为什么？
 * \b 眼馋中
<\b> cleamoon: 网络差
<gebjgd> \b: 你也敢？
<gebjgd> \b: emule没有加密
<cleamoon> \b, 小水管慢慢流
<\b> cleamoon: 小水管没法下
<\b> cleamoon: 限流限速
<\b> cleamoon:  2k/s 下个三秒钟就停掉了
<cleamoon> \b, 好网络...
<\b> cleamoon: 要重新断开后再连接才能继续下３秒
<\b> 现在只能买 cd 了。。
<crychen> hi
<kk> crychen, 好 ㍙ 01:52 新年快乐，除夕还有 1.92天
<crychen> 唉，我想回家过年
<alvin_rxg1> ip 巴拉圭
<\b> 小巴
<gebjgd> 可怜的娃
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 你４年没过年啦?
<alvin_rxg1> 有嘛
<\b> 加上今年
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<\b> 2012了
<\b> 我对面的老太婆家里已经连续开灯三天三夜了
<\b> 不晓得他家出什么事故了
<alvin_rxg1> 通宵？
<alvin_rxg1> 是時候去問候一下咯
<alvin_rxg1> :p
<gebjgd> \b: 她在挑逗你
<\b> ... gebjgd 她在等你
<gebjgd> pattern: 没用了.老太太爱i你
<pattern> gebjgd:　你竟然这么了解她，从实招来，和她神马关系
<gebjgd> 还是openbox用的顺手啊
<pattern> 还是 xmonad 用的顺手啊
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你直接上 openbox？
<alvin_rxg1> 高速公路又 umfall 了
<gebjgd> 风行上又有新片咯
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一直openbox
<pattern> 哪?
<knownbad> 嗯，我还是 lxde。
<gebjgd> knownbad: lxde不好看
<knownbad> 还好习惯了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你习惯我不习惯
<alvin_rxg1> 還是錯…… TAT  http://www.spoj.pl/status/PALIN,alvin_rxg/
<kk> alvin_rxg1,啥网址y Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Status
<pattern> https://www.spoj.pl/status/PALIN,jagd/
<kk> pattern,啥网址y Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Status
<alvin_rxg1> 發現問題了，判斷大小那裏出錯了
<alvin_rxg1> endlich
<alvin_rxg1> pattern: 我的運行時間是你的2倍…… 0.17
<pattern> 大至能优化到0.3左右，题目太简单，没啥意义
<alvin_rxg1> 呃…
<alvin_rxg1> 那你在做 projecteuler 麽？
<alvin_rxg1> 麽麼 這兩個字是同一個意思嘛？
<alvin_rxg1> 好，准備晚餐…… =.=
<pattern> 一个人做无聊。不做
<pattern> 但 eulerproject 更需要动脑，比 spoj 有意义点
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 最近就没有什么好电影
<pattern> no
<gebjgd> pattern: no什么
<pattern> no film
<gebjgd> pattern: 只能看a片了
<gebjgd> xplanetFX不能用
<gebjgd> 下载不了背景
<knownbad> xplanetFX 是什么？
<knownbad> 哦，吃饱闲了
<cleamoon> 弄个fcitx还真是一波三折呀...累死了...
<knownbad> 所以我不觉得 fcitx 好用啊。
<knownbad> 只有德国香肠一直推销。
<cleamoon> knownbad, 快呀，为了快我都用vimprobable了
<knownbad> 我用过 vimprobable 还行。
<knownbad> 如果不用 plugin 的话我会用。
<cleamoon> 就缺一个adblock
<cleamoon> 有了adblock就直接忽略firefox了
<knownbad> 那结果你的 .xinitrc 长的什么样子了？
<cleamoon> knownbad, 没变化，不是那个的问题
<cleamoon> gtk-2.0下有一个很多网站都说要改的文件，但是firefox和libreoffice是gtk-3.0，所以也得把那个文件挪到gtk-3.0下...
<gebjgd> knownbad: xplanex增强版
<knownbad> fcitx 没有 lib32 版。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 为什么我什么都没有挪就直接能用
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 谁知道...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 都告诉你了写xinitrc
<cleamoon> xinitrc没改呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: xinitrc要设置
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 无所谓了...反正能用了...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我这配置用了2年 没改过
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 无所谓了...
<knownbad> 但在 64 上有问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么问题?
<cleamoon> 不会是这个原因吧...我用的就是64位的...
<knownbad> 没 lib32。  不是之前打了吗？
<knownbad> 那你的问题是 lib32.
<cleamoon> lib32什么？后边没了？
<cleamoon> 没写要lib32呀...
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> gebjgd: 谜题揭晓。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 揭晓什么?
<knownbad> 我也不知道。
<snugglecat> 揭晓 knownbad 是女的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没电影看.所以就只能看veetle了
<knownbad> 你儿子呢？
<knownbad> 阉了没？
<snugglecat> ......
<gebjgd> linus: 这傻名字
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我懒得搞 32 bit support 就没上 fcitx。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的64位的arch能用fcitx啊
<knownbad> skype 也可以？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一直可以
<gebjgd> knownbad: 笨
<knownbad> 咦，.xinitrc 给看看。
<cleamoon> 那谁知道NND 64位skype麦克没声怎么解决？
<snugglecat> 怎么觉得 普京有点像憨豆
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 写信
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://pastebin.com/m2G04VLK
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有声音的路过
<cleamoon> 有更建设性的意见吗？
<alvin_rxg1> 語言那些好復雜……
<knownbad> export gebjgd="德国香肠“
<knownbad> 我 skype + alsa 没什么问题。
<alvin_rxg1> http://code.bulix.org/voznn0-81020?raw
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你在xinitrc写的我都写了...
<cleamoon> knownbad, 是不是64位的问题？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什么locale?
<knownbad> 不是。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你的假人是这个么
<knownbad> 需要 locale?
<cleamoon> 对了，我用lxde时有声，用awesome wm时没声
<pattern> gebjgd: you could change /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodule to reassign locale
<pattern> gebjgd: sorry
<pattern> cleamoon:  you could change /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodule to reassign locale
<pattern> cleamoon: so did i usually do
<cleamoon> pattern, how？
<pattern> cleamoon: ...  i mean the fcitx.
<pattern> cleamoon: you said, you've modified /etc/gtk-2.0/.....
<cleamoon> yes...
<gebjgd> pattern: 我没改就能用
<gebjgd> pattern: sorry
<cleamoon> pattern, do you know anything about skype?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我没改就能用
<pattern> cleamoon: as a user ,yes
<pattern> cleamoon: but not as a developer
<pattern> i know something about skype, but not everything
<cleamoon> pattern, user will do fine...do you know how to solve no sound problem
<pattern> cleamoon: you must use pulseaudio
<pattern> cleamoon: or use old versions of skype
<knownbad> ?
<snugglecat> !
<knownbad> alsa works too.
<pattern> cleamoon: since 2008 or 2009, skype changed its backend to pulseaudio
<pattern> ..
<knownbad> 你带你儿子去那里？
<cleamoon> pattern, i am using pulseaudio... and get sound on my laptop's microphone but not other microphone...
<pattern> cleamoon: do not forget to demute the mics and speakers
<cleamoon> pattern, i think i have done that too...
<knownbad> check alsamixer.
<gebjgd> 新版本的skype随便用 输入法mic声音随便用
<knownbad> and save state.
<knownbad> i had to adjust alsamixer before skype works with mic.
<pattern> i do not have to
<knownbad> yes, you do if using alsa only.
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/88cd333ajw1dp98m7nbhlj.jpg
<knownbad> 我想笑。。。
<knownbad> 但他看起来可怜
<knownbad> gebjgd: fcitx 自动启动？
<gebjgd> knownbad: autostart.sh
<knownbad> pastebin please.
<pattern> i used skype with alse too, before the existence of pulseaudio. it did not need to be demuted manual..
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我用openbox-session
<gebjgd> knownbad: 写autostart.sh
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接fcitx -d
<knownbad> it's device dependent.  i need to setup alsa on my laptop.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接用pulseaudio多简单
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: veetle效果不错.而且速度给力
<knownbad> 屁话，有问题是依赖的更多。
<\b> knownbad: i remembered. i wrote the demuting command into the starting script of xmonad and it was long long ago, so i forgot it already
<gebjgd> knownbad: 依赖就依赖呗
<\b> the network sucks
<gebjgd> \b: 弄个小天线
<\b> gebjgd: 干啥用的?
<gebjgd> \b: 你不是学通讯的么
<gebjgd> \b: 增大接收面积
<\b> gebjgd: 我以为你买了一根天线...
<\b> gebjgd: 没设备调试
<\b> gebjgd: 而且也拆不出..
<\b> 这个信号本来就很差，室内装了天线作用不大
<knownbad> 拆了烧焊。
<snugglecat> 你们说的天线指的是前笔墨
<snugglecat> 还拆了烧焊
<\b> 我在室内用属于那种 rayleigh 模型
<\b> 本身信号重叠，质量不好
<\b> 装了天线也没用
<knownbad> snugglecat: 不是，是我裤子里的天线。  可长可短。
<knownbad> 还可以当灭火器。  会喷泡沫的。
<snugglecat> 泡沫???
<knownbad> 你要奶酪也可以。
<knownbad> 试 fcitx.
<knownbad> 噢，怎么切换中英？
<knownbad> 哦，找到了。
<knownbad> 是快些。
<\b> alvin_rxg1: arch? debian?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里的arch还是ati的显卡呢
<alvin_rxg1> deb
<gebjgd> knownbad: mic用的是摄像头上的自带的
<\b> alvin_rxg1: testing?
<alvin_rxg1> squeeze
<gebjgd> knownbad: 64位arch skype好的很
<\b> ...
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 怎么不用 arch 了?
<\b> gebjgd: arch?
<alvin_rxg1> 嗯
<gebjgd> \b: 只有arch
<\b> gebjgd: 麻烦看一下 parsec 的版本是 2 还是 3?
<gebjgd> \b: extra/haskell-parsec 3.1.1-2.1
<\b> 啥意思？
<\b> gebjgd: 又是 3.1.1　又是 2.1?
<gebjgd> \b: 你不是用过arch么
<\b> gebjgd: 那 haskell-platform 版本呢?
<gebjgd> \b: 3.1.1
<\b> gebjgd: 你就给我一行我哪知道...
<gebjgd> \b: extra/haskell-platform 2011.2.0.0-4
<\b> 嗯..
<\b> 那我就放心的用 parsec 3 了..
<knownbad> 是可以用。
<knownbad> 之前不知为何有问题。
<\b> 在我这里 3 和 2 是共存的，就像 python3 和 python2 一样。所以一看到那个版本 3.1.1-2.1 有点迷惑
<knownbad> 你用 pinyin 还是 googlepinyin？
<kk>  06:04
<gebjgd> knownbad: pinyin
<\b> 昨天刚编译了 parsec3 ，　为了用 monad transformer
<gebjgd> knownbad: 感觉挺好用的
<\b> knownbad: why do you use pinyin?
<knownbad> 比 googlepinyin 好吗？
<knownbad> because i am foreigner.
<\b> knownbad: you'd use taiwanish inputer
<knownbad> roman character makes more sense to me.
<knownbad> unfortunately i don't know taiwanese input.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你介绍的那个什么hulu太次了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还限制区域
<\b> ыщ
<knownbad> 节目比较现代啊。
<\b> Ш ВЩ ТЩЕ ГЫУ КЩЬФТ ФТЯ ЬЩКУ
<knownbad> 是，所以有地域限制。
<gebjgd> knownbad: veetle上的更现代
<knownbad> 是吗？  但一样的地域限制吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有
<knownbad> 有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有什么?
<knownbad> 有限制
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有
<knownbad> 等等，一堆的 dependencies?
<knownbad> 奶奶的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么东西?
<knownbad> http://pastebin.com/SijPM1aV
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那没办法谁让它是32位的呢
<knownbad> 还好我以前已装了。
<knownbad> 要不还不想装呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: skype多好用
<gebjgd> knownbad: 无所谓了
<knownbad> fcitx 怎么搜下一页？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 天天挂
<gebjgd> knownbad: 默认是=
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可以改
<knownbad> 还真跟 ibus 不同。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 比ibus快
<knownbad> 中英的切换就不太方便。  ctrl 太远了些。
<knownbad> 怎么改？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一直用ctrl space
<knownbad> arch wiki 上没说
<knownbad> 那是开关不是切换。
<knownbad> ibus 上是 shift.
<knownbad> veetle 怎么用？
<knownbad> 哪里开？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 能改
<gebjgd> knownbad: 网页
<knownbad> 啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: # Hotkey of Switching Chinese and English Mode
<knownbad> 奶奶的被骗。。。呜呜
<gebjgd> # Available Value:
<gebjgd> # R_CTRL R_SHIFT L_SHIFT L_CTRL Disabled
<gebjgd> SwitchKey=L_CTRL
<gebjgd> knownbad: 需要安装veetle能全屏.我的2004年的老本都能上清晰的视频
<knownbad> 哦，是我白痴。  有 gui 还在找 rc file。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有config
<gebjgd> knownbad: 笨.config/fcitx/config
<knownbad> 找到了
<knownbad> 那我就试试吧。
<knownbad> 你用那个 skin？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正我觉得默认的分辨率就已经很清晰了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 默认的
<knownbad> default skin 有点模糊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没觉得
<knownbad> classic 又有奇怪的蓝色。
<gebjgd> knownbad: veetle还能在android上看
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可以躺在床上看电视剧或者电影
<knownbad> 还是没搞懂怎么看。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有客户端
<gebjgd> knownbad: aur里装好客户端
<gebjgd> knownbad: veetle.com channel
<knownbad> 装了 veetle 了，再下来呢？
<knownbad> 噢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: android上直接有客户端
<knownbad> 嗯， ff 看不见
<gebjgd> knownbad: opera
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看得刚刚的
<knownbad> 要这个吧？  veetleplugin
<gebjgd> knownbad: 2个一样
<knownbad> ff 死了。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad: fx现在不好用
<knownbad> 需要 pulseaudio 吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道.我所有的机器都是pulseaudio
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不论新旧
<knownbad> 在 ff 上不知为何卡了。
<alvin_rxg1> firefox 一直卡
<cleamoon> veetle的节目好吗？
<fivesheep> hulu 不是很好么.. 还高清
<gebjgd> hulu是什么.都没国际化
<gebjgd> 垃圾
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 自己实验
<\b> huluwa
<cleamoon> ...
<knownbad> chromium 不行
<gebjgd> knownbad: opera
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和你说过了
<knownbad> fivesheep: 买了这个 http://1saleaday.com/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day
<knownbad> veetle 也垃圾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 7寸?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这么贵?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不值
<knownbad> 给老婆的
 * gebjgd 洗澡上床睡觉
<knownbad> 我自个还舍不得。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 叫贱猫跟你刷背
<\b> snugglecat: 你起的好早..
<fivesheep> knownbad: 7"
<knownbad> yes?
<snugglecat> :: 导入 PGP 密匙 3B94FA10，"Jan de Groot <jgc@archlinux.org>"，创建 2011-06-06 吗？ [Y/n] y
<snugglecat> 错误：inetutils: key "FCF2CB179205AC90" is unknown
<fivesheep> 不如等kindle fire2
<snugglecat> 这个啥意思阿
<snugglecat> pacman -Syu
<snugglecat> 出现这个
<knownbad> 但这个快些。
<snugglecat> 啥意思啊
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 把这些没用的都关了吧...
<snugglecat> 啥意思啊
<snugglecat> 啥没用阿
<snugglecat> mysql 也有问题阿
<snugglecat> 基本啥都有问题
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 就是这些密钥之类的
<snugglecat> 更新不了阿
<snugglecat> 错误：无法提交处理 (无效或已损坏的软件包 (PGP 签名))
<snugglecat> 发生错误，没有软件包被更新。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来
<knownbad> snugglecat: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman-key_(简体中文)
 * snugglecat 叫阵 knownbad 
<knownbad> pacman.conf 改了 never
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> SigLevel     = Never 这个么
<knownbad> 我有用 key 但得设定。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你这个平板不值啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 太贵了
<knownbad> 中文上没 script，英文版上有 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman-key
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: Pacman-key - ArchWiki
<knownbad> 还好，1.5g 的 cpu。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 中文版的arch wiki基本不用看了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 双核？
<knownbad> 给贱猫看的
<snugglecat> 不懂英文阿
<knownbad> 单核
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那太贵了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不值得
 * gebjgd 看 veetle
<knownbad> 要不让老婆看了老妈子的平板我更遭殃。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这东西倒是带4G
<knownbad> 没用，sprint 放弃 wimax 了。
<knownbad> 买来当 wifi 用的。
<fivesheep> 放弃了?
<fivesheep> clearwire 怎么办?
<knownbad> 不知
<fivesheep> 也还有3g功能
<knownbad> 不打算上。
<knownbad> 有 32g 给老婆看电影就好了。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 看出来了没？
<fivesheep> 你还成天老婆前老婆后的.. 估计以后你是个受
<snugglecat> 我 never 了
<knownbad> k
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 体谅下他啦
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 老夫少妻?
<knownbad> fivesheep: 她对这些比较计较，其他的不会。
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 他难得快可以不用抱假人了
<fivesheep> oh
<fivesheep> 也是
<knownbad> 废话，我娶了个女儿
<fivesheep> 可以释放双手了
<fivesheep> 人类迈向文明的第一步也是如此
<fivesheep> 释放双手
<knownbad> 我试过上下抓好似也没这么长。
<fivesheep> 这是 knownbad 迈向完整人生的第一步
<fivesheep> 可喜可贺
<knownbad> 左右更不可能。
<fivesheep> 那配置整体看来还可以 就是屏幕太小 不知道显示效果如何
<knownbad> 其实我苦些。好不容易经历了移民的过程。  现在又得陪老婆过一次。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不过中国的女人喜欢苹果的东西. 比春药还有效
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你故意的
<fivesheep> 本来也就6个月的事情
<fivesheep> 你搞成几年...
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<knownbad> 就是不想开先例用 apple 的东西。
<fivesheep> 不过, 面对一个陌生人, 这样的婚姻方式安全一些
<fivesheep> 我一个同学申请他女朋友,她也是我的中学同学,过来玩, 然后顺便结婚生孩子.. 大概花了3个月就跑出来了, 然后花了半年收到绿卡
<knownbad> 也不真是陌生人。
<knownbad> 但另一个朋友娶了国内女孩但她却跟她前男友勾上后来就离婚了。  还有小孩。
<knownbad> 那男的蛮不错的。  我猜可能这里生活不惯。
<knownbad> 我那是也问我老婆办过来看我但她一直嫌麻烦。  也好，让她多陪岳母些。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看春晚么
<knownbad> 国内的节目看不惯。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 看不懂你说的
<snugglecat> 我那时也问我老婆办过来看我， 但她....
<knownbad> 我放屁，你把他吸进去就行了。
<snugglecat> 土豆看春晚
<alvin_rxg1> 春晚是啥？
<knownbad> 春节晚会？
<snugglecat> 是阿
<knownbad> 春天的豌豆？
<snugglecat> 看视频， 凡是土豆的，都来个 土豆看春晚
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 从长这么大, 一次所谓的春晚都没看过
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> hi
<kk> \b, 好 ㍟ 07:31 新年快乐，除夕还有 1.69天
<\b> 其实我只想看看除夕是哪天...
<fivesheep> 新年.. 我都没什么感觉的
<fivesheep> 农历 新历 都没感觉
<snugglecat> haiyou 1.69
<\b> 这么快　？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-21
<knownbad> fivesheep: 你想要有什么感觉？
<snugglecat> 想要有飞的感觉
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怀念在台湾过年的感觉么
<knownbad> 有， 那是应该多糟蹋些女孩子。
<fivesheep> 台妹啊台妹.. 上天什么时候赐个台妹给我啊
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 太妹不一定好吧？
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 太妹???
<snugglecat> 泰妹???
<knownbad> 哦，台妹。
<snugglecat> 睡觉了
<knownbad> 压在台妹身上应该有征服台湾的感觉吧？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 最怕太妹翻身在上面
<knownbad> 我希望老婆也有征服的感觉。。。。
<knownbad> 老婆，来压我吧。
<knownbad> 我愿意。。。
<snugglecat> 来啦
<knownbad> 去你的。
<ypsjd> ...................
<knownbad> 你不是去睡觉吗？
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<ypsjd> 一大早就看到这个
<snugglecat> 装 amaya
<knownbad> 过年见红吉利。
<ypsjd> 今天还有谁在上班的
<snugglecat> 我的母猫越来越粘人了， 原来都不那么粘的
<knownbad> 她有了你爱的结晶了。
<ypsjd> 异性相吸？
<snugglecat> 还是不会像猫儿子那样主动跳上来抱， 不过抱它， 它一动不动， 挺享受的
<snugglecat> 熬夜趴在旁边
<ypsjd> 真闲，还有时间养猫
<snugglecat> 怎么杨， 我就是养了
<ypsjd> 我去年的时候养过个猫，跟人跑了
 * snugglecat 抱着玻子猫在怀里， 抚摩着小脑袋
<snugglecat> 看些电影， 好像米国华尔街的华人春节挺热闹的， 又是鞭炮又是舞狮子
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你那给放炮的么
<knownbad> 打麻将是。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你是不是在唐人街阿， 还是在外面了
<knownbad> 您尽量放炮。
<snugglecat> 我看的是港产片啥的
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 还唐人街？
<snugglecat> 内容是大概清朝民国时代的。
<snugglecat> 看港产片得到的印象阿
<knownbad> 是啊，我出门还扎辫子。
<snugglecat> 就是很热闹。 但我不知道真实情况是怎么样
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 脑门光光的??
<knownbad> 下面光光。
<knownbad> 你应该试试裸睡。  给母猫个机会。
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<cfy> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> cfy, .............
<cfy> snugglecat: 昨天我看到个萌的小猫。。。结果你不在。。。
<snugglecat> cfy, 你也不睡???
<snugglecat> 我不喜欢萌的
<cfy> snugglecat: ....
<cfy> snugglecat: 啥不睡。你看看几点了。。
<snugglecat> 我喜欢骚的
<snugglecat> 快9点了
<cfy> 骚猫
<snugglecat> 编译 完 amaya 就去睡了
<knownbad> 几分熟？
<snugglecat> knownbad, AUR 有升级的么
<snugglecat> 啥几分熟
<knownbad> 烧猫 不是吗？
<snugglecat> knownbad, AUR 有升级的么。 我都忘了我从 aur 里装了什么了
<snugglecat> 骚
<knownbad> 有啊。
<snugglecat> 不是烧
<snugglecat> is 'sao' not 'shao'
<knownbad> 有烧鸭就有烧猫。
<knownbad> 广东人很会吃的。
<snugglecat> 在美国呆那么久， 平舍和卷舌都分不清了么
<snugglecat> aur 怎么升级的
<snugglecat> 都是编译的
<knownbad> 你 aur 用什么装的？
<snugglecat> 有几个还是直接从 git/svn 里直接下载源码编译的
<snugglecat> makepkg -s
<snugglecat> pacman -U ...
<cfy> snugglecat: 求猫
<snugglecat> cfy, 没机会了， 我母猫绝育了
<cfy> snugglecat: ....
<snugglecat> maya 不在， 我正编译 a maya 呢
<snugglecat> 谁在用 amaya 的
<knownbad> -U 是直接装包的。  aur 基本上得编译。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是阿
<snugglecat> makepkg -s 不就是编译了么
<knownbad> 直接 -S 盖过好了。
<snugglecat> 酱紫怎么升级阿
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 如果有自动的就好了
<snugglecat> 如果要一个一个手动下载再升级， 我都忘了我装了什么了
<knownbad> 有些 wrapper 应该可以。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 是不是不同的 linux 发行版 的系统目录结构都不同的
<snugglecat> 如果相同的， 是否可以混源
<knownbad> 像我用 yaourt -Ss | grep installed 就好了。
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<knownbad> aur 装的不是很多，偶尔查一下就好了。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那可不可以混源哦
<snugglecat> 不同的发行版之间
<knownbad> 可以但得小心，看打包者的道行。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好像目录结构也不同阿
<snugglecat> 如果可以混源的， 弄个包系统，整合 archlinux, ubuntu, frodea, suse 啥的
<cfy> gentoo
<knownbad> 免责声明:
<knownbad> 位于 unsupported 的包为用户产生的内容。使用它们造成的后果自负。
<knownbad> aur 的首页就说明了。
<snugglecat> 优先 发行版自己的源， 如果缺少则从其他源找
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> cfy, gentoo 可以混源??
<snugglecat> 但其他的呢
<knownbad> 但打包者得把任何的 dependencies 搞清楚。 aur 不像既定的源有测试过。
<cfy> snugglecat: 我不知道
<snugglecat> 是否可以 有个通用的 包安装系统
<cfy> MaskRay: rc-update |grep alsa看下
<knownbad> 有，源码家你的脑袋。
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 不就是想不用脑袋么
<knownbad> 那上 windows 去。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 不用脑袋就失去选择。
<snugglecat> amaya 编译失败了
<snugglecat> 编译了俩次
<knownbad> 对了，编译后得存档。  万一可以恢复。
<cfy> MaskRay: 额，我忘记 rc-update add alsasound boot 了。。。
<tusooa> cfy: MaskRay: 你们为啥老是想让吾放弃perl...
<knownbad> 我有几次都是以存档救回的。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • fedora16启动菜单花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361316 fedora16无论是安装时还是安装后启动时，启动菜单grub2都是花屏的，但进入系统后就好了，应该是启动时分辨率判断不对，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 axiom.wang@live.cn — 2012-01-21 6:28
<cfy> tusooa: 哈哈
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 我其实感觉javascript还算实用
<tusooa> ../.
<knownbad> snugglecat: 人多了。  要聊去 #archlinux-cn。
<cfy> tusooa: python也不慢
<cfy> tusooa: 库也多。不错。
<tusooa> cfy: 和perl比,,, :em04  :em04
<cfy> MaskRay: 但是你不觉得写python不够酷么？
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有 alsasound
<cfy> MaskRay: 你gcc装了哪几个？
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你用的啥？
<cfy> 声音
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个只是恢复音量设置吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，是的。
<tusooa> sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1
<tusooa> sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1
<cfy> 启动设置音量，关机保存音量
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<cfy> tusooa: 不是要多装几个悲愤么？
<cfy> 备份
<tusooa> cfy: 为啥。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我以前大概折腾过一次，现在默认就可用
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道，怕万一坏了/
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道，怕万一坏了？
<tusooa> cfy: 坏了就装bin包，然后bootstrap
<MaskRay> cfy: python还好，不算太丑
<cfy> MaskRay: 不加，我这里43每次开机
<cfy> tusooa:  不会装bin包。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 但是不够酷啊
<tusooa> cfy: 看吾的那tusooa.tk
<cfy> tusooa: 给ip
<MaskRay> snugglecat: gentoo可以用多个源GENTOO_MIRRORS
<tusooa> 209.190.24.11 tusooa.tk
<tusooa> http://tusooa.tk/2012/01/17/%E4%BF%AE%E5%A4%8D%E8%B7%B5%E5%85%94%E5%B7%A5%E5%85%B7%E9%93%BE%E5%92%8C%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85tbz2%E5%8C%85%E7%9A%84%E6%96%B9%E6%B3%95.html
<kk> tusooa,啥网址y 修复践兔工具链和安装tbz2包的方法
<cfy> tusooa: 还是打不开。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 咋可能的额。你放到hosts里
<cfy> tusooa: 这么麻烦。不能直接装么？
<cfy> 还要放到目录下。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 吾也不知道额。直接装会提示错误。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你的nick已经被认证了……
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<ypsjd> haha
<ypsjd> ryzom好玩吗
<cfy> tusooa: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap4
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Portage Features
<tusooa> cfy: 那样应该也可以。就是看看速度。。
<cfy> tusooa: 这啥 OVy2T{WiV4CQWFW5UF:UPI[QV{WreWeMcjuYb4Fs[Ums[WeRbV:YUnhs[U[xL2N3bHewQRp> (-1)
<tusooa> cfy: 每个字符+1,再给base64 decode
<cfy> tusooa: 你妹。。。+1.。docode....
<cfy> tusooa: 给脚本
<tusooa> ● perl -e '$a="[";print (++$a)'
<tusooa> 1%
<cfy> tusooa: ?
<tusooa> ● perl -e '$a="abcd";print (++$_) for split "", $a'
<tusooa> bcde%
<cfy> (elt "abc" 0)
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> (elt SEQUENCE N)
<tusooa> Return element of SEQUENCE at index N.
<MaskRay> ruby -rbase64 -e 'puts Base64.decode64 gets.chomp.chars.map{|c| (c.ord-1).chr}.join'
<cfy> tusooa: MaskRay: 算了。不看这篇了。。。
<cfy> 真麻烦。。。
<cfy> 欺负我不会emacs lisp...
<Kandu> MaskRay: 沒認證，只是 tusooa 填錯 dns a 記錄了
<six> Kandu: 买到 Kindle 了。。。
 * six 踹 cfy 一脚玩
<Kandu> kindle 是啥
<cfy> Kandu: 这个six是睡
<cfy> Kandu: 这个six是谁
<six> Kandu: 船桨
<Kandu> cfy: 猜是 jiero
<six> cfy: 竟然没猜出来额。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<tusooa> cfy: 那篇文章大概是说nine one one,很多网站都被g f w了
<cfy> jiero: 这怎么猜。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<six> cfy Kandu 猜出来了不是
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么猜出来的。。。
<cfy> 估计你讲了kindle
<Kandu> cfy: 昨天 jiero 講過 kindle. 有印象
<six> cfy: 欺负你的还有谁？
<cfy> six: .....
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯
<reloc> 妈的，今天还上班..
<six> 可以删除 gnome-shell 只留 fallback 吗？
<MaskRay> eddie -mData.Char -l 'map$chr.pred.ord'
<tusooa> MaskRay: which eddie
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> tusooa: cabal install eddie
<tusooa> er
<MaskRay> cabal update && cabal install eddie
<tusooa> <<名词>>
<tusooa> 艾迪 (男子名)
 * cfy 又要更新了。。。。 [ebuild     U  ] net-libs/nodejs-0.6.8 [0.6.7-r1] 10,244 kB
<tusooa> cfy: 啥是nodejs
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361286&start=0
<kk> tusooa ⇪ t: 水区水贴?
<cfy> tusooa: http server
<tusooa> kk: 对啊
<tusooa> cfy: e
<tusooa> r
<kk> tusooa, 响应。 ㍢ 10:07 新年快乐，除夕还有 1.58天
<freeflying> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/170002.htm
<freeflying> 这个又是wine的貌似
 * cfy 都是libreoffice打开，然后转成pdf.再evince打开
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> eddie -mData.List -mControl.Monad -lL 'return.join.join.intersperse[" "].filterM(const[False,True])'
<MaskRay>  d c cd b bd bc bcd a ad ac acd ab abd abc abcd
<tusooa> MaskRay: 看起来好像很复杂。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 就是让haskell能在命令行发挥威力
<tusooa> MaskRay: 还是perl好理解点。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥叫return.join.join
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 用kppp上（电信）3G网的图解设置，上网计时计流量软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361319 本人环境： kubuntu 11.10 amd 64 zte AC2736 中兴3G网卡 电信cdma2000，包小时上网卡（时速有3M）。上网原理类似以前的小猫拨号。 networkmanager的确很强，它包含一个ModemManager模块（专门负责3G网卡设备）。 …
<MaskRay> 名称应该来源于 Eddie Haskell
<lei> js好
<MaskRay> 这个人不幸地和Haskell Brooks Curry有名字重复了……
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: join是Monad里的一种抽象，对字符串列表用就是concat；return是Monad里一种抽象，对字符串用得到包含一个元素的字符串列表
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那.join.join是啥意思
<MaskRay> eddie -mControl.Monad.Instances -mControl.Monad -l 'show.join(*).read'
<MaskRay> 9
<MaskRay> 25
<MaskRay> 64
<MaskRay> join对一个 a->a->a 的函数 (*) 作用就成了  lambda x: x*x
<MaskRay> 这样的抽象在Haskell程序里随处可见
 * cfy tusooa 你转haskell好了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 额。
<MaskRay> tusooa: join.join 就是 concat再concat
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果有个人的智商足够高，是否能写出其他人都不能理解的程序？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 以为是输入一个list,然后把里边的元素乘起来
<MaskRay> cfy: 看一下unlambda。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我儿子说的话他人也无法解释
<cfy> MaskRay: unlambda?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 说了啥
<tusooa> Num a => a -> a -> a #貌似是这样吧
<zkwlx> 谁能告诉我一个用gimp扣psd素材的最简单方法。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 主要是无法理解。
<cfy> MaskRay: 好像哲学。
<MaskRay> tusooa: Haskell的抽象是有原则的，要由很多定律保证性质，以此达到便捷。不像其他很多语言如 Perl，引入便捷性（比如=~的不同上下文的不同语义）时让人觉得是乱来，硬编码
<tusooa> MaskRay: =~就是返回匹配成功与否啊。
<cfy> tusooa: 你还是别perl了。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 只有在/g的时候，而且是array context，才是返回各个$1
<tusooa> MaskRay: 和=~没有任何关系额。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 列表上下文、标量上下文，是否有 /g，是否在 while 里用。确实很便捷
<tusooa> cfy: 那那些正则，咋办。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 语义太多，而且是乱来
<cfy> tusooa: 有正则啊
<tusooa> cfy: 不喜欢要转义\的。
<tusooa> cfy: 像lisp,要狂转义的。
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 那少用正则
<tusooa> cfy: 关键是，，吾这些脚本，经常要用到正则
<cfy> tusooa: 那就狂转义
<tusooa> cfy: 会累死人的。
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 开发起来略麻烦嘛。。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这些脚本确实还是用perl ruby 好些
<tusooa> 还有那些，elisp里，括号，和|居然都要转义
<tusooa> MaskRay: ruby也不咋快。
<tusooa> 。。
<woju> 不能在线听歌，装什么东西阿？
<tusooa> 就perl，是自动编译语言。
<MeaCulpa> 正则本来就是SA喜欢的东西
<MeaCulpa> 码农本就该远离正则我
<MaskRay> mastering 上说elisp到处都是 牙签
<MaskRay> \\| \\\|
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈
<cfy> tusooa: 乱说。sbcl
<cfy> 你随便顶一个函数都给你编译好了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: re.搞硬件的也不re
<woju> 求助，不能在线听歌，装什么软件，用
<woju> 用mplayer听电台没有声音
<cfy> zhan: 你是会C还是会c++?
<cfy> zhan: 还是都会
<nyfair> 装flash
<MeaCulpa> cfy: re要是比字符串操作快，那re是怎么写的...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我这么说么？
<woju> nyfair: flash装了，可以听歌，但是不能听电台
<zoufeng> 加班过年。
<zoufeng> 鼓励鼓励自己
<cfy> tusooa: 要不你去学习下erlang吧
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 这样又能装13了 :D
<tusooa>  :em06
<cfy> tusooa: 你写个erlang.我们集群破wpa-psk密码怎么样？
<cfy> mapreduce?
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 可以研究下怎么破wpa-spk
<cfy> tusooa: 可以研究下怎么破wpa-psk
<cfy> tusooa: aircrack速度太慢
<MaskRay> haskell吧，functional要加上pure和lazy才能发挥威力
<tusooa> cfy: 这样危险的事，还是您自己写吧。。。 :em06
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么危险了？
<tusooa> cfy: 吾看吾的电脑会cpu...
<tusooa> google cpu100问题
<woju> 双核四线程是不是相当于4核心
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<Kandu> woju: 对于普通不用多线程的程序,性能反而小於2核，即使适用，也不过 2.2 核左右性能
<woju> Kandu: 哦，多谢回答！
<metbsd> 那为什么4核比2核的贵
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我到家了
<jyfl987> metbsd: 商业考虑而已
<palomino|working> 何止2.2...
<metbsd> 什么意思啊
<palomino|working> 现在snb的假核性能还不错了
<metbsd> 商业考虑是考虑些什么
<jyfl987> 就是虽然成本一样 也要让你价格上有区分
<jyfl987> 其实你看amd开合就知道了
<Kandu> intel 用來騙錢的廣告而已
<jyfl987> 同样一个处理器 有的可以开合 有的不行 生成线都不一样
<Kandu> jyfl987: XD
<jyfl987> Kandu: 难道不是
<Kandu> jyfl987: 開核是啥，不懂
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不是把？？？
<jyfl987> Kandu: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/416a5242336c1eb91a375d1c.html
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y AMD开核_百度文库
<jyfl987> 话说 大家都回来了 各自工作城市里的出租屋情况关心不
<cfy> jyfl987: 你起床啦
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩 家里很难起床
<cfy> jyfl987: 同感
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠
<jyfl987> cfy: 因为屋里冷 不像帝都
<jyfl987> jiero: 袋鼠过年在哪里呢
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦，這個我的 cpu 也四核了
<jiero> jyfl987:  在袋鼠国。
<jyfl987> Kandu:  你的cpu多少的
<jyfl987> jiero: 华人新年放假不
<jiero> jyfl987: 不
<jyfl987> jiero: 可怜
<jiero> jyfl987: 自己给自己放假
<tusooa> cpu100几次，估计就要挂了。
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<Kandu> jyfl987: amd athlon x2 5000
<jyfl987> jiero: 也是
<woju> 袋鼠国还是夏天呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 阿 这个 理论上可能开合 不过实际上这个太有名了 别人卖给你如果没加价 多半是挑剩下的了 你买的散装还是盒装呢
<jyfl987> 对阿 这也是个问题
<woju> 我们这边冷的要死
<rothsdad> 请问一个问题，我在kde下，xterm不读.Xdefaults的配置了，怎么办？
<jyfl987> 如果袋鼠国过年 许多习俗都要改一改
<Kandu> jyfl987: 在 newegg 買的套裝，沒挑
<jyfl987> 夏天过年吃饺子 哈
<rothsdad> jyfl987: hi
<jyfl987> Kandu: 采购的有可能预检
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 哈 你来了
<metbsd> 袋鼠肉好吃不
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 新年好
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 呵呵 你过年在哪里过
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 老家 呵呵
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 老家？ 哪里阿
<Kandu> jyfl987: 啊，明天就除夕了
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 郑州
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 你呢？
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 哦 我想起你名字了 我刚才把你看作别的人了
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 我在家里 徽州
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 汗...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 今年好像没三十
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 请问一个问题，我在kde下，xterm不读.Xdefaults的配置了，怎么办？
<jyfl987> rothsdad: 没用过kde
<woju> 我也没怎么用kde
<woju> unity不好用，还是用gnome，unity是为了平板电脑和手机设置的应该
<jyfl987> 对 尤其是平板
<jyfl987> 再准确点 是为有触摸屏的设备
<rothsdad> jyfl987: 好吧，我重新解释以下问题，在一个叫kde的wm下，xorg的配置好像都没有读，如何设置才能读xorg相关的配置文件呢？能在.bashrc下写吗？
<rothsdad> woju: 我用的arch的kde
<rothsdad> woju: 没有unity
<rothsdad> source一下行吗？ 我先试试
<metbsd> 有平板电脑不用安卓用unity? hahaha
<nyfair> gnome3看着就像平板，只是平板都不鸟它
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我这下雪了 你那呢
<ypsjd> 我还是喜欢gnome 2系列
<jyfl987> 呵呵 最近论坛里 不是有了许多山寨平板用户么
<jyfl987> 关键是电池续航不行 应用再好也没用
<nyfair> arch现在装gnome2还附送gtk3，麻烦
<nyfair> 干脆kde鸟
<ypsjd> kde还不错的
<pocoyo> gtk3 大势所趋
<nyfair> kde有输入法推荐么？
<nyfair> 其实我就想要个支持云同步词库的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 一直陰雨，只在前幾天下過雪
<jyfl987> nyfair: 那个什么输入法框架不能同步么
<jyfl987> Kandu: 同地不同天阿
<nyfair> jyfl987: 哪个啊
<nyfair> jyfl987: 我需要一个在win和linux上互通的方案，这点google日文输入法做的很好
<pocoyo> 输入法真是个大问题
<nyfair> 输入法、字典、多媒体。这是目前我觉得比较麻烦的地方
<jyfl987> nyfair: 要互通就麻烦了 同步还是可以做到 互通需要有人去解析他们的协议
<jyfl987> 说到字典
<jyfl987> 感觉字典和wiki形式很像
<nyfair> vdpau从原理上讲应该比dxva效率更高，为什么事实却相反呢？
<nyfair> 结论还是没人关注、缺人开发啊
<jyfl987> 耗时阿 费力不讨好的事谁会去做？不赚钱的事大把的人作 因为赚名声 如果既不赚钱 还好多人骂 你会做么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你不是在做么
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 做什么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..木事
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: =下说 我切下wm
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
 * nyfair 表示字幕组也不赚钱，还经常要熬夜，有人催档有人谩骂，照样能招到人
<nyfair> 开源厨的共产主义精神难道不如字幕组小白么？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20120120/n332793185.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 Beta4版官方发布-搜狐滚动
<jiero> nyfair:  哈哈。
<jiero> nyfair: 流行文化
<jiero> nyfair: 你和流行文化比么。。。
<jiero> ny
<nyfair> jiero: 嘛嘛，我明白不能啊
<jiero> nyfair: 关注基数问题。
<jiero> nyfair: 硬解啥的我都不明白——算，我也不是用户。
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠工作了？
<jiero> cfy: 我没。。。正式签过任何合约。但是工作了几种。。。
<cfy> jiero: 哦。都做过哪些啊
<jiero> cfy:  清洗地毯——商店销售——网店管理。。。
<cfy> jiero: 啥网店?
<jiero> cfy: 澳大利亚的 某 ebay店铺
<cfy> jiero: 哦。ebay
<cfy> jiero: 可是为啥你不算用户呢？
<cfy> jiero: 你不看电影？
<jiero> cfy: 不错，我不下载电影看。看得也就是免费的 tv.sohu.com 里看看。
<jiero> cfy: 要不去过几次电影院。
<cfy> jiero: 哦。你那能看tv.sohu.com啊
<jiero> cfy: 有些美国日本的不给～
<cfy> jiero: 哦。我同学说。苦B的不能看国内视频网站。。
<jiero> cfy: 是盗版的吧？
<jiero> cfy: 或者就是流行的
<cfy> jiero: 嗯？什么盗版？
<cfy> jiero: 好像就是不能。不过，他也用盗版软件，貌似装好了的不算。只查刻录出来的。。。
<jiero> cfy: 好像是有内容识别，盗版的著名的视频上传就不能播放。
<cfy> 这念头谁还刻录啊
<nyfair> 我记得11区的人写了个翻墙到天朝看视频的软件，据说反响很好
<cfy> nyfair: 11区是啥？
<cfy> 这年头谁还刻录啊，我连光驱都没。。。
<jiero> cfy: 泥哄
<nyfair> cfy: 日本
<cfy> nyfair: 哦。。。。
<jiero> 你哄
<jiero> 我也就记得这一个日本词的发音。。。
<cfy> jiero: 我有个同学。由于动漫看多了。。已经能听懂日语了。。。。
<nyfair> cfy: 很多人都是这么学的啊
<jiero> cfy: 哦。
<jiero> nyfair: 呵呵。。。我在家乡待了那么多年，本地方言也是听不懂。。。
<cfy> nyfair: 哦。。
<jiero> cfy: 我是听不懂浙江话的
<cfy> jiero: 你浙江的？
<jiero> cfy: 我5岁去过，奶奶的故乡。
 * Kandu 有個同學 perl 寫多了，已經能看懂 cat /dev/random 了
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。。。。。。。。
<jiero> lolicon: 照片啊。不给钱，免费给我。
<nyfair> 巨巨
<cfy> Kandu: 在说 tusooa  呢。。。
<jiero> Kandu: 。。。
<jiero> Kandu: 要是html写多了能看懂 javascript 就好了。。。
<medicalwei> happyaron 不在啊 OwO
<tusooa> ...........
<tusooa> 3_�@�ddWl�kg�&��O�1ȁI�ni�Kҳ��sd�PS�������M���;-?s���}-��R�׮f��D�!X��������3�'4�aLE.��ΉZ�ܴj��c�c�}�|�'���uTi#2ڎ\��np�۟M�)# �,o&ڭ֊_�'�M���,�_�I�Y�Z
<cfy> KÒã'n4ýú§Á
<cfy> Kandu: tusooa +�I?��$�2�����?�h?�W@�>UP}�h|�#C��(���31�TS��B6�!��z^�Ծ6�/aA^�zÓ´u��uIp:�.�;Q�v�=���ڄ��5�.��^M�i�4�,iY��l���Dj;ҵ�E��_>NN �pt?�<ɸ�!0�^'��0�f����}^p��0�?�w�1�,�U�%�6*��������     �g��W��@@"�������������AbGY�@��2�f.�����Rï¿
<cfy> tusooa: 啥意思？
 * cfy 午饭
<jiero> cfy tusooa 你们两个在。。。
<pocoyo> tusooa: 。。。
<pocoyo> tusooa: 登船咒语
<lolicon> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/170108.htm
<kk> lolicon ⇪ ti: Vim 被移植到了 iOS_Open Source 开源_cnBeta.COM
<lolicon> 第3楼 匿名人士 发表于 2012-01-20 15:51:49
<lolicon>     主要功能：自动缩进
<metbsd> 很少见到穿着衣服的日本人
<nyfair> vim用着不爽，emacs太大，如何破
<ofan_> nyfair: 用ed
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<woju> 现在怎么没有mozilla-mplayer了？
<jiero> woju: 哦。不知道。
<MaskRay> 主要功能。。
<jiero> roylez: 搞到 kindle了。
 * ofan 都怎么过年？
<jiero> roylez: 你也是使用 calibre 传输吗？
<jiero> ofan: 上网。
<jiero> ofan: 上网一天。
<cfy> jiero: 发email
<woju> 有网上真幸福
<jiero> ofan: 现在我有好多可以上网的设备了。
<ofan> jiero: 你还活着
<cfy> jiero: kindle收
<jiero> cfy: 恩。我才知道有 @Kindle.com 的邮箱。。。
<jiero> cfy: 开始时候发去了 gmail.com...
<cfy> jiero: ......
<ofan> jiero: 买kindle来当扇子？
<cfy> jiero: 不过发邮箱感觉略慢，尤其需要转换的时候
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • gnome 的对话框自动吸附怎么取消 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361326 我尝试了gnome 觉得还不错 只是那个对话框的自动吸附让我有点不习惯，早上down完android的客户端就发现悲催了 对话框吸附了 这个怎么关啊 gnome 怎么设置取消对话框吸附 求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 domain22 — 2012-01-21 12:17
<jiero> ofan: 来上网用的
 * MaskRay kindle还没上过网
<jiero> ofan: 可以 irc 哦
<ofan> jiero: kindle上网就是看幻灯片
<ofan> 还是黑白的
<jiero> ofan: 对啊。
<jiero> ofan: 对啊
<ofan> 不如买平板
<ofan> 我现在上课就带个平板
<jiero> ofan: 没意思啊，平板。
<ofan> jiero: 你不懂
<jiero> ofan: 你不懂。
<jiero> ofan: 我看发光物时间太长了
<ofan> jiero: 教育你还不听
<jiero> ofan: 我要不发光的。
<jiero> ofan: 你还教育我。。。
<jiero> ofan: 继续教育
<ofan> jiero: 背光可以调
<ofan> 没背光太不方便
<jiero> ofan: 你要说Nokia那种技术还好。。。但是。。。Nokia的屏幕太小了。
<jiero> ofan: 你说获得环境光不容易么。。。
<ofan> jiero: 晚上睡前看
<jiero> ofan: 。。。我没你这福分，我要睡只需要1分钟。
<jiero> ofan: 我从不在床上玩手机/电脑之类的。
<jiero> 除非我不想睡
<ofan> jiero: 你就睡一分钟？
<woju> 要在浏览器当中听收音机需要装什么软件？
<woju> 找了半天没找到
<jiero> ofan: 笨，从躺下到睡着。
<jiero> woju: 不用软件，用服务
<ofan> jiero: 去医院看看
<jiero> ofan: 你。。。该去看医生了。。。
<ofan> jiero: 让医生看看，帮助其他失眠的人
<woju> jiero: 用什么服务？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<woju> firefox不自动提示安装拉
<nyfair> 用手机听吧
<jyfl987> 坑爹阿 装个asciidoc 关联的下下来要300多mb
<woju> nyfair: ubuntu11.10是不是不能听mms了？
<nyfair> woju: arch党表示爱莫能助
<nyfair> woju: 抱歉啊，不过我记得mplayer2编译的时候有个选项叫enable-mms
<MaskRay> app-text/asciidoc-8.6.5: 94 files, 21 non-files, 759.435 KB
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 这个名气不大？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我是ubuntu apt-get install的
<woju> nyfair: 哦
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 另外 考虑到你是用tex的 那些关联的说不定你都已经安装过了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 这个和 docutils 比较呢？
<nyfair> 道理上讲，我觉得没错。解码只有对和错，根本不存在一个比另一个好的说法。可为什么gstreamer效果永远感觉很不好呢
<jyfl987> MaskRay: docutils才多少阿
<jyfl987> MaskRay: docutils没啥依赖 所以就那么大 额
<jyfl987> 不过如果选的是 sphinx 估计也有个几十mb
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 这个比起 docutils，优点在哪儿
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 哪个？ 你说 sphinx阿 他的生成文档 默认的更漂亮
<jyfl987> 针对 reStructuredText格式
<MaskRay> jyfl987: asciidoc 比起 docutils，优点在哪儿
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 不知道 我是因为i3-wm的doc需要用这个才装的 貌似许多项目的文档都用这个
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你放假了？
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 全屏游戏时有时自动log out http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361329 系统 Linux Mint 12 游戏 warzone2100 设置为全屏启动就自动log out 临时解决办法 设置为窗口启动再alt-enter 统计信息: 发表于 由 a14331990 — 2012-01-21 12:54
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQzNjE5NjAw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 财经郎眼 2012 - 第20120116期 - 谁动了我们的账号? 120116 - 2012 - 综艺 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<nyfair> http://nyfair.weebly.com/baka.html
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y kk我是个大笨蛋 -
<nyfair> \(^o^)/
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
 * tusooa /quit 去火车
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10开机速度问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361331 开机logo动画原来只要亮一圈即可，但自从装了KDE桌面，又卸载后，就需要由亮-暗-亮三个轮回，是不是kde没卸载干净的问题？怎么解决啊，系统是ubuntu11.10. 统计信息: 发表于 由 漫秀星辰 — 2012-01-21 13:12
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<nyfair> 这个同问，我也有这问题
<pocoyo> 鬼知道啊
<tusheng> 很难折腾明白啊
<nyfair> 不折腾linux了，以后改用cygwin算了
<roylez_> zhan: .
<roylez_> cfy: 渣c
<jiero> roylez_ 主席啊。
<jiero> roylez_ 在家耍什么？
<roylez_> jiero: 恩
<cfy> roylez_: 乐乐
<jiero> roylez_ kindle 升级了。
<roylez_> cfy: 大过年的，你又找不自在
<roylez_> jiero: ??? kindle 5？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<jiero> roylez_ 你专门踢我。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 软件升级
<roylez_> jiero: 地址呢？
<jiero> roylez_ 你的已经升过了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席你到家也有网？！
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 怎么升？
<jiero> cfy: Home Menu Sync×××
<roylez_> cfy: 废话
<roylez_> jiero: 我的没升，我的还是3.2，现在3.3了
<cfy> jiero: 然后呢？
<roylez_> jiero: 马上kindle连上网
<jiero> cfy: 然后wifi连接着进入 sleep 模式
<jiero> cfy: 或者你是3G的。
<cfy> jiero: ... 都没有提示么。。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。我没看提示。
<cfy> jiero: 怎么看系统版本？
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> v3.2.1
<jiero> cfy: 和我刚才一样
<cfy> jiero: 那我连着试试
<roylez_> jiero: 骗人
<roylez_> jiero: 连上之后没有自动升级
<jiero> roylez_ 需要 Sync & Check for Items 之后 进入sleep
<jiero> 人哦用、
<roylez_> jiero: o
<cfy> 推送升级。。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 怎么进入sleep .锁上 ？
<roylez_> cfy: 我的越狱了，不知道会不会有问题
<jiero> cfy: 拨动电源按钮 5秒闪光停止
<cfy> roylez_: kindle怎么越狱？
<cfy> jiero: 哦。我试试。。
<jiero> roylez_ 越狱有好处？
<cfy> jiero: 要多久？
<jiero> cfy: 。。。5秒。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 改了中文字体而已
<jiero> roylez_ 我也只想到这个
<cfy> jiero: 升级只需5s?
<jiero> cfy: 不是。。。
<jiero> cfy: 升级需要3分钟吧
<cfy> jiero: 哦。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席也看中文？
<jiero> cfy roylez : 自带的中文不好看吗？
<jiero> 我没看过
<cfy> jiero: 没感觉很烂
<jiero> cfy: 书目共享出来，发到我的邮箱里
<cfy> jiero: 干嘛你又不是lisper
<cfy> jiero: 邮箱给我
<jiero> cfy: lililjlj@Kindle.com
<jiero> cfy: 原来，那个论坛里自称lisper的是你啊。。。
<cfy> jiero: ....... 都是些lisp的书。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 哦。。。那我要了也没用哦。
<cfy> jiero: 哪个，我好像没有自称lisper吧，忘了。。
<cfy> jiero: 没有小说的。。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 连你的朋友都不相信 http://i.imgur.com/DLrwl.jpg
<cfy> jiero: 小说有 魔戒。
<jiero> cfy:  ChenFengyuan  不是你才怪。。。
<cfy> jiero: 那是我。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席 好拍摄技术
<jiero> cfy:  关于“抄袭”这个事情，事实上我们 (lispers) 有三个观点：
<jiero> 1. 很多语言抄袭了最初来自 Lisp 的特性；
<jiero> 2. 没有一种语言在抄袭时抄到了该 Lisp 特性的精髓；
<jiero> 3. 即便没抄到精髓却也已经够用了。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<jiero> --binghe
<cfy> jiero: 对看最后一行
<jiero> binghe？
<jiero> 冰河？
<cfy> jiero: 其实吧。我应该也算
<cfy> jiero: 嗯。
<cfy> jiero: 这个 http://tianchunbinghe.blog.163.com/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Chun Tian (binghe) - 冰河 - 网易博客
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/ULGpV.jpg
<cfy> jiero: 很利害的。估计打架在程序猿里第一了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 。。
<cfy> roylez_: 坏掉了？
<cfy> roylez_: 飞夺卢沟桥
<tusheng> 黑带？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。 我清洗了风扇
<cfy> roylez_: 终于可以无忧无虑得gentoo了。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。你竟然想到鹿鼎桥
<cfy> jiero: .....
<roylez_> cfy: 我的kindle自己断了无线
<roylez_> cfy: 估计是升级去了
<cfy> roylez_: 我看看我的
<cfy> roylez_: 也断线了
<cfy> jiero: 我开机了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 至少5+分钟了
<cfy> jiero: 还是老样子。。
<roylez_> jiero: 死袋鼠连渣c都骗
<gebjgd> jiero: 买了新出的苹果翻盖了么
<cfy> roylez_: 干嘛老叫我 渣c。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 哦。也是 kindle keyboard?
<cfy> jiero: kindle 3
<jiero> cfy: 好吧。似乎是
<cfy> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> cfy: 因为我不知道啊。。。
<cfy> 不过推送强制升级有点不好吧。。。。。
<cfy> 我就没见过这种系统。。。。
<jiero> cfy: ubuntu，fedora
<cfy> jiero: 你欺骗了我。。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 产妇怨
<cfy> jiero: .....
<jiero> cfy: 怎么？
<cfy> gebjgd: 早上好
<jiero> cfy: 说哪里骗了
<cfy> jiero: 没事。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 玩笑
 * jiero 抱抱cfy
<cfy> jiero: 不过就算可以，我也觉得 强制推送升级 太。。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 不用户友好了。
 * cfy 即使我想升级
<gebjgd> 准备买个KINDle dx
<roylez_> cfy: 渣c
<cfy> roylez_: 我不叫 渣c
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 渣C
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我不叫 渣c
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 曾飞扬
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 产妇怨
<gebjgd> 或者厨房盐
<roylez_> cfy: 升级完成了
<tusheng> 。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 假的吧。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 我sync完了没有任何东西。
<cfy> gebjgd: 你在说国语么？
<gebjgd> cfy: 你觉得呢
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 哦
<cfy> gebjgd: 方言
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 才反映
<cfy> roylez_: 你过年都带kindle啊。。。。好读书啊。。
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/88cd333ajw1dp98m7nbhlj.jpg
<gebjgd> cfy: 橙方言？
<roylez_> cfy: 看版本号啊
<cfy> roylez_: 看了。没变
<cfy> gebjgd: 个比较公道
<roylez_> cfy: 我的已经升级好了
<cfy> roylez_: 国会再试试，
 * cfy fak
 * cfy afk
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，无法自动搜索无线网络怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361332 以前是开机以后自动搜索无线网络的，按宽带以后就把搜索到的所以无线网络删了，新建的dsl网络可以用，然后查看wifi驱动，显示已经激活但没有启用，该怎么办啊，找了一些帖子，也没怎么看明白。。。 统计信息 …
<sikao_lfs> 问个问题，python里使用pamie3.0操作网页。如果对方网页里嵌入xls电子表格，并且有 点击保存按钮可以保存。希望大家能提供线索和提示。
<cfy> roylez_: 哦？貌似在走进度条。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 最近过年，我要发飙，搞定每天上某些网站固定某些操作。
<sikao_lfs> 有什么资料可以提示的嘛？比如某个模块和插件可以实现？
<sikao_lfs> pamies3.0的基本操作，比如登录啊，基本的都会了，也实现了。包括 弹出对话框，网上搜出来了，也有人提供了模块。现在的问题是，如果对方网页出现xls电子表格，并且还夹带保存按钮。请问网上有无 相关模块可以拿来使用？
<sikao_lfs> 问个问题，python里使用pamie3.0操作网页。如果对方网页里嵌入xls电子表格，并且有 点击保存按钮可以保存。希望大家能提供线索和提示。有什么资料可以提示的嘛？比如某个模块和插件可以实现？  pamies3.0的基本操作，比如登录啊，基本的都会了，也实现了。包括 弹出对话框，网上搜出来了，也有人提供了模块。现在的问题是，如果对方网页出现xl
<sikao_lfs> 给个模块的名字。。。。。。我可以自己搜索并测试。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问适合Matlab程序计算的文件系统类型 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361334 台式和笔记本都安装的是10.04 LTS 默认安装的话，格式应该是ext4，从官方的桌面培训介绍如下： ext4 是一个很好的通用日志文件系统。它可以很好地处理多数任务,但是有时在媒体 中心上转而选择 xfs,因为它在除 …
<fengya90> 最近使用chromium时发现一个问题，当标签开多了的时候，内存使用就上去了，这个倒是正常现象，但是我关闭标签不能使内存下去，必须要关闭浏览器
<fengya90> 这个kk是论坛的自动传送吗？
<sikao_lfs> 恩，自动定周期传送。
<sikao_lfs> 你的问题很奇怪，主要是linux好像是尽量用内存吧。除非内存不够了，才把一些挪走。。。。。。这是我个人感觉。
<sikao_lfs> 微软的尽量不用内存。。。。保存到硬盘。尽量腾出内存空间。但是linux的设计哲学好像是尽量用内存。。。。。
<fengya90> sikao_lfs: 主要是我有时候开虚拟机，当使用chromium时，它会显得内存不够而使用交换空间
<fengya90> 怎么禁用交换空间
<sikao_lfs> fengya90: 好像有个内存和交换空间使用比值。。。。。。你搜索一下。
<fengya90> sikao_lfs: ok
<fengya90> sikao_lfs: 其实我是想完全禁用
<fengya90> 一般那个比值我觉得过时了n年了
<Kandu> fengya90: sudo swapoff -a
<sikao_lfs> Kandu: 你干脆。。。。直接关闭交换空间。。。
<sikao_lfs> fengya90: cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness  看看是多少。
<fengya90> 60
<sikao_lfs> fengya90: 我想既然你都出现用交换空间。。。。肯定是内存太小。还是保留一下吧。
<fengya90> free
<fengya90> 2G内存
<sikao_lfs> fengya90: http://blog.okao.info/2011/04/ubuntu.html
<kk> sikao_lfs ⇪ ti: 东方网志: ubuntu优化内存交换空间
<sikao_lfs> fengya90: 我猜想你能折腾。。。。。。人才。。。。2G都不够折腾。
<sikao_lfs> fengya90: 我们这里欢迎一切自找苦吃的折腾型人才。。。。。
<fengya90> sikao_lfs: 我才没有折腾
<fengya90> sikao_lfs: 只是开了哥浏览器和一个虚拟机而已
<fengya90> 当然用的是kde
<sikao_lfs> fengya90: 不是贬义啊。。。。。。我折腾的也很厉害。曾经为了LFS折腾了近9个月啊。
<fengya90> sikao_lfs: 明白明吧，lfs我是不敢
<sikao_lfs> fengya90: 不自找苦吃，怎么玩linux啊
<sikao_lfs> fengya90: 简单。。。。。其实很简单。。。。就是我点背搞错了宿主系统的配置。。。。大部分是瞎忙活。
<fengya90> sikao_lfs: 不环保啊，学校里的上课要求我们编译内核我就受不了了
<sikao_lfs> 问个问题，python里使用pamie3.0操作网页。如果对方网页里嵌入xls电子表格，并且有 点击保存按钮可以保存。希望大家能提供线索和提示。有什么资料可以提示的嘛？比如某个模块和插件可以实现？  pamies3.0的基本操作，比如登录啊，基本的都会了，也实现了。包括 弹出对话框，网上搜出来了，也有人提供了模块。现在的问题是，如果对方网页出现xl
<happyaron> fengya90: ccache
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 你不是现在还在继续折腾么
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 播放音频，只有乐声，好像人声被过滤掉了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361339 播放音频，只有乐声，好像人声被过滤掉了。需要将平衡调到最左/右才行。 而且，每开一个程序就得调一次。 其实，不仅音频，其他的（视频）也是。 怎么说呢..模拟环绕5.1 Output 统计信息: 发表于 由 nopriler — 2012-01-21 15 …
<gebjgd> cccc4444: admin党
<CyrusYzGTt> maya 也是 admin党
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: bravo
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,,啥 意思。。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: google
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ...
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 继续折腾。。。。。不过现在是折腾公司里的稀奇古怪的东西。
<sikao_lfs> 刚回来。出去了一会。要过年呢。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 比如
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 报表。。。。还有话务量统计。。。。。尤其是过年中秋等等。
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 还有什么月质量分析报告自动生成。
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 移动交换，固网，传输，数据方面的月质量报表自动生成。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ..你直接用中文，， 。。
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 反正就是图自己省事。绝对不上报给公司。
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 办公室党。。。。。整天就是这个表，那个表。。。。。。。甚至我们相互都称呼，表哥，表弟，表嫂，表姐，表妹之类的。
<sikao_lfs> 年级大的做表的，叫表哥，结婚了的女的做表的，叫表嫂。。。。。。年龄低的自然是表弟表妹
<cccc4444> gebjgd:什么admin党阿???
<sikao_lfs> 年长的女做表的，叫表姐。
<sikao_lfs> cccc4444: : 估计就是root敢死队。。。。。。
<cccc4444> sikao_lfs:?
<gebjgd> cccc4444: 用admin登录win的
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 可怜的娃
<cccc4444> gebjgd:恩,用win的话基本都是直接administrator用户登录的
<cccc4444> gebjgd:貌似linux用root的也不少阿
<gebjgd> cccc4444: 显然不是
<gebjgd> cccc4444: 建个自己的账户
<jerry_> cccc4444: root只是系统管理员用的
<cccc4444> 个人喜欢吧
<cccc4444> 我有几个网友就喜欢直接root的
<jerry_> 如果是服务器，估计没随便用root的
<gebjgd> cccc4444: 那叫傻
<cccc4444> 为什么?感觉也没什么不好的阿?
<lolicon> root 不方便管理权限……
<lolicon> sudo 可以定制甚么人用什么身份干什么事
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • [分享]Acer AO522-C6Ckk上安装Lubuntu-11.10-Desktop-amd64 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361340 上个月终于入手Acer AO522-C6Ckk(以下简称AO522)，看重APU C60的高性能集成显卡与低功耗，还有轻薄便携。系统选择方面，Windows 7是必须的，网银支付、玩游戏，都得用它。重点是Linux方面，Ubuntu都习惯了，当然是首选。但是Unit …
<sikao_lfs> lolicon: 有没有法子搞个类似的  sudo但是每次不用输入这个用户的密码的？我输入的已经无力了，个人表示本人电脑里也没多少有价值的，谁爱上就上。只要他懂linux就行。
<cccc4444> 修改sudoer就可以了
<lainme> sikao_lfs: 可以设置
<sikao_lfs> cccc4444: lainme: 好，我研究一下sudoer
<Kandu> sikao_lfs: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=301389
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 开sshd,让我上
<kk> Kandu ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 有没有办法使登录密码和sudo的密码不一样？
<cccc4444> sikao_lfs:看下这个http://tanger.iteye.com/blog/190362
<kk> cccc4444,啥网址y sudoers文件配置(转) - tanger - ITeye技术网站
<sikao_lfs> Kandu: 谢谢了。谢谢大家。慢慢琢磨
<cfy> Kandu: pascal...
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python模拟人工操作网页，如何处理网页里的电子表格？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361342 问个问题，python里使用pamie3.0操作网页。如果对方网页里嵌入xls电子表格，并且有 点击保存按钮可以保存。希望大家能提供线索和提示。有什么资料可以提示的嘛？比如某个模块和插件可以实现？ pamies3.0的基本 …
<sikao_lfs> 我发的帖子出来了。。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 不是有个pam么？
<cfy> Kandu: 你这样绕过pam了？
<cfy> Kandu: 这样是否可以通过你这个程序本地暴力破解密码呢？
<cfy> Kandu: 调用2次，再重来
<Kandu> cfy: pam 是啥?
<cfy> Kandu: 不能破root,只能破当前用户的。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我不知道。貌似，现在验证和pam有关。
<Kandu> cfy: 破解了，也只有可散列成當前 ksudo 密碼的，不能得知用戶密碼
<cfy> Kandu: 好像是一个机制。全局密码管理的。
<Kandu> cfy: md5 的，確實很容易
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。我喜欢pascal
<cfy> Kandu: 因为你写的，我大致能看懂思路。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 如果是haskell啥的。估计就看不懂了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 你有空，去改下 sha 好了
<cfy> Kandu: sha?
<cfy> Kandu: 不是这个意思，你看你的c变量是本地的嘛
<cfy> Kandu: 我先试试
<cfy> Kandu: 算了，没啥
<cfy> jiero: 我升级了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 哦。没有变化吧
<cfy> jiero: 我出去了下。回来的时候，竟然刚好看到kindle在走进度条。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你的肯定是故障产品。。
<cfy> jiero: 估计是我还有书没有下完的缘故，导致没有升级。。。
<cfy> jiero: 啊。有变化？
<cfy> jiero: 你那啥变化
<jiero> cfy: 3G的网络下载据说好些了，但我这个没3G
<cfy> jiero: 有明显的么？我也只是wifi
<cfy> Kandu: 不知pam有没有防止暴力尝试密码的
<jiero> cfy:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200529700&tag=kwab-20
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Amazon.com Help: Kindle Keyboard Software Update
<jiero> cfy:      Voice Guide Shortcut: Kindle Keyboard users can now quickly turn the Voice Guide feature on and off by holding the Shift key and pressing Spacebar.  Voice Guide reads aloud menu options, content listings and item descriptions. To learn more about using Voice Guide on Kindle Keyboard, visit Customize Your Reading on Kindle.
<jiero> 这个最有用了。
<Kandu> cfy: 只要能物理接觸的，誰都能把 shadow 拿去爆破了
<jiero> Kandu: shadow？
<Kandu> jiero: /etc/shadow 保存你單向散列後的密碼的
 * jiero 是文盲
<happyaron> jiero: 你买k3还是k4？
<jiero> happyaron:  å¿«
<jiero> happyaron: k3
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。
<jiero> happyaron: 没有 k4卖，且我只买便宜的。
<cfy> jiero: 貌似不太会用。。。这个voice guide...
<jiero> happyaron: 这个便宜些。
<Kandu> cfy: 不知 pam 是啥，但原理上是避免不了的
<happyaron> jiero: k4 便宜吧
<happyaron> jiero: $79
<happyaron> k3 功能要多一点
<cfy> Kandu: 不是物理接触吧，比如给个一般用户的权限，你不能直接读取shadow文件
<Kandu> cfy: 不能
<cfy> jiero: 不会用啊。。
<cfy> Kandu: 这样。就不能拿走，集群算密码了
<jiero> happyaron: 这里不是美国。。。我是买了 Refurbishmed Kindle Keyboard
<jiero> happyaron:  $99
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯, 這樣拿不走，也沒事的
<happyaron> o
<cfy> jiero: ...
<jiero> cfy: 怎么？
<cfy> jiero: 原来显示turn on是关着，让你开起来
<cfy> jiero: 你觉得这个用处很大？
<cfy> jiero: 看书肯定眼睛看着啊
<jiero> cfy: 也就这个用处大些～
<jiero> cfy: 其他的都没用～
<cfy> jiero: 这个，我觉得没啥用。。。
<happyaron> jiero: k3 根本就是个有eink的电脑
<happyaron> jiero: k4 似乎还没破解好。
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么开 emacs ?
<cfy> happyaron: 能跑gcc不 :D
<jiero> happyaron: 破解？
<happyaron> cfy: emacs不知道，vim/mutt http server 之类的是都有了
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧。。。需要外接显示器。。。
<jiero> happyaron: usb显示器
<happyaron> jiero: 不用啦，直接eink显示器
<happyaron> 里面都是gtk写的
<jiero> 哦。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 蛋疼啊。。。这键盘。。。能接电脑的键盘么？
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<jiero> cfy: 当然能。。
<cfy> jiero: 怎么接？
<jiero> cfy: micro-usb 转换吧
<happyaron> cfy: 有全键盘的啊
<cfy> jiero: 哪里全了。
 * happyaron 真正的有钱人都去买 kindle DXG 了。。。
<jiero> cfy: Sym按下就全了
<cfy> jiero: 不能这样的，有usb host和usb啥的区别的
 * cfy afk
<gebjgd> happyaron: kindle dxg有键盘?
<happyaron> gebjgd: yes
<Kandu> cfy: 我知道你的意思了 ksudo 把散列後的密碼存在家目錄，且可讀。可物理接觸的用戶都能拷貝一份回暴力破解，所以不安全
<happyaron> gebjgd: http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-DX-Wireless-Reader-3G-Global/dp/B002GYWHSQ
<jiero> gebjgd: 你还没被我解封呢。
<kk> happyaron,啥网址y Amazon.com: Kindle DX, Free 3G, 9.7" E Ink Display, 3G Works Globally: Kindle Store
<jiero> 个把、
<jiero> gebjgd: 忘记了。
<happyaron> 在美帝还要卖$379啊，太贵了。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不错.准备买个
<jiero> happyaron: 和ipad比啊
<happyaron> jiero: 看书秒杀ipad
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有钱人
<happyaron> gebjgd: 支援我个kindle吧，不要dxg的 lol
<jiero> happyaron: 你叫多人一起帮忙会比较简单。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 你现在躺到床上. 把枕头垫高
<happyaron> jiero: dxg 是9.7吋屏幕的，可以正常看A4开本的扫描PDF
<gebjgd> happyaron: 就有了
<cfy> Kandu: 不是，我本来以为系统对全局用户验证有个时间限制的。现在看来貌似没有。。
<happyaron> jiero: 额，开玩笑啦
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<fzfh> cd
<fzfh> clear
<cfy> Kandu: 如果有的话，那你的程序可以绕开，是个漏洞。既然没有。就无所谓了。我试了，貌似没有。
<happyaron> gebjgd: kindle dxg 杀器啊，买一个绝对值
<Kandu> cfy: 時間限制倒好辦 sleep 下好了
 * happyaron 对 gebjgd 这种有钱人来说
<fzfh> Kandu: 你說的是那個最新的漏洞對吧，那個漏洞不是已經有patch了嗎？
<jiero> happyaron: 你不需要开玩笑啊。当真是可以的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<happyaron> jiero: 我有看的啦，而且现在也没空天天看闲书。
<Kandu> fzfh: 不是漏洞，是 ksudo 的設計問題，不該把散列後的密碼讓對應用戶可讀的
 * Kandu 太不仔細了
<fzfh> Kandu: 哦
<happyaron> jiero: amazon 的服务好好利用，kindle 不是买个eink就完事，amazon的服务还是很赞的
<gebjgd> happyaron: 买了送老爸
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我当你老爸如何？
<cfy> Kandu: 设计成只root可读的就好啦
<gebjgd> happyaron: 你现在躺到床上. 把枕头垫高
<happyaron> ...
<fzfh> Kandu: 剛剛回來mount上tmux的終端看消息
<cfy> Kandu: 反正删除权限是目录的
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，不要 .ksudorc 了，併入 /etc/ksudoers 好了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯
<happyaron> jiero: 现在过于忙碌了，等7 8 月份再考虑
<happyaron> 前一段时间都没空来吹水
<mraandtux> 水区新帖：用新浪微博的朋友们，你们有没有绑定了手机吗？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361344
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ t: 水区水贴?
<cfy> jiero: 啊，也有用。说了声 screen saver啥的。。锁屏幕了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 還有那個時間限制問題，光加 sleep 還不夠，還得忽略幾個 signal 才行
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。嗯。是的。
<cfy> Kandu: su是这样做的。
<cfy> Kandu: su 不理我C-c
<Kandu> cfy: 還有其他錯漏了麼?
<cfy> Kandu: 好像没别的漏了。
<Kandu> cfy: XD 多謝媛媛
<cfy> Kandu: ..
<jiero> cfy: 媛媛？
<Cherrot> cfy: 这是什么情况？
<jiero> cfy: 。。。那个是自己按的吧。。。怎么会有麦克风。。。
<cfy> Kandu: http://297020555.blog.51cto.com/1396304/574570
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: linux下防止暴力破解 - www.netcat.tk - 51CTO技术博客
<cfy> jiero: 自动锁屏幕啊
<jiero> cfy: 放 10分种就自动锁。。。
<jiero> cfy: Kindle Keyboard仍然是最贵的啊。。。
<cfy> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> cfy: 平常型号的话。
<cfy> jiero: 啥是keyboard?我这个系列的？
<jiero> cfy:  Kindle Keyboard 3G 怎么和普通的一个价格？
<Cherrot> jiero: 有hedgewars的nemo的邮箱么？
<jiero> Cherrot: 如果不行的话 去 #hedgewars 找kobo之类的其他人
<Cherrot> jiero: 恩
<jiero> Cherrot:  nemo 在那里呢。
<jiero> cfy: 我想要 3G的了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 3G的是不是免费下载啊。为啥啊。。。
<lolicon> sikao_lfs: 当然可以
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装ubuntu11.10后，如何彻底删除ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361347 如题。。。。是不是直接格式化就可以了？现在开机的引导貌似不是windows，是一个紫色的界面 统计信息: 发表于 由 春宵一刻值千金 — 2012-01-21 17:19
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的娃娃升级了 http://web.6park.com/bbs/messages/39136.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 高级美女娃娃随你摆布
<wanggjghost> gebjgd: Ping
 * jiero 看不到 gebjgd。。。
<jiero> kanbudaokanbudao
<gebjgd> wanggjghost: 你过时很久了
<jiero> iGoogle: 狗狗晚上还来，放假了？
<jiero> Guest51740: 。。。
<fzfh_> exit
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好 ㍩ 17:33 新年快乐，还有 1.27天
<phoenixlzx> 各位有架设过邮件列表的么...不用mailman
<gebjgd> 继续战地3
<phoenixlzx> 比如用GAE...
<zerta_D> hey
<zerta_D> 明天就过年了～
<zerta_D> 我怎么不感到兴奋呢？？？
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 撸管子
<CyrusYzGTt> 看完 EVA 剧场版 真心为妳 ---归来
<zerta_D> gebjgd: 撸管就不必了。
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 估计微博也是可以的
<zerta_D> 我猜是天气原因。阴雨天让人高兴不起来。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 看了，，做的很好，，不好，怎么 都是 SM的，，不太喜欢
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 感觉 stackoverflow 这类模式更实在
<Guest51740> test
<kk> Guest51740, .. .. ㍩ 17:39 新年快乐，还有 1.26天
<wanggjghost> 有在用archlinux的吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel 3.3 http://schaiba.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/kernel-weekly-news-21-01-2012/
<gebjgd> wanggjghost: 多了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..kk 这是 linux网站，， 怎么不给反应
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel 3.3 schaiba.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/kernel-weekly-news-21-01-2012/
<wanggjghost> 请教个wifi的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,带班的也不在
<gebjgd> wanggjghost: networkmanager
<CyrusYzGTt> wanggjghost§ 问吧，，不会就不回答
<wanggjghost> 我是acer的4920, 有一个无线的硬件开关，如果开关处于“开”的状态，开机的时候没法自动链接，用rfkill提示有一个hard还是soft的block（阻塞？）， 必须哟过年rfkill释放以后才能继续用wpa_supplicant来链接（我是用的加密的无线路由）
<wanggjghost> 好吧。。。小企鹅输入法。。。输粗了，是，必须用rfkill来释放，或者关闭硬件开关，然后用ip link set wlan0 up来启动
<CyrusYzGTt> http://6park.com/news/messages/58612.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 逗趣狗熊打哈欠 舌头伸出20多厘米憨态可掬(组图) -6park.com
<wanggjghost> 之前按照中文wiki上面的说明，把那个网路启动已经加到deamon里面了
<CyrusYzGTt> wanggjghost§ ,,我的网络都是交由 NM管理的，， 而且你说的我也遇到过 ，后来升级 两次就解决了
<CyrusYzGTt> wanggjghost§ 将 NM默认 启动 deamon 将 network关掉
<wanggjghost> 安装network manager吗？
<wanggjghost> CyrusYzGTt: 安装network manger？
<CyrusYzGTt> wanggjghost§ ,,我是用 NM的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> http://6park.com/news/messages/58604.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 费列罗巧克力频现“活蛆虫” 企业屡推责任(图) -6park.com
<wanggjghost> CyrusYzGTt: NM是什么？ 用pacman还是yauort 搜索/安装？
<zerta_D> network manager?
<CyrusYzGTt> wanggjghost§ 就是  NetworkManager
<wanggjghost> CyrusYzGTt: 额，谢了，我试试看
<CyrusYzGTt> wanggjghost§ ,,告诉这是 图形的，，如果是 cli的，，也可以用 不过得有 dbus
<wanggjghost> CyrusYzGTt:恩，dbus我已经加了，顺便，kde下dolphin怎么以root方式启动，sudo dolpin的时候一直提示没有链接到x-server
<CyrusYzGTt> wanggjghost§ NM有 NM-kde的
<soiamso> wanggjghost: sudo su
<zerta_D> kdesudo dolphin
<CyrusYzGTt> http://6park.com/news/messages/58600.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 英国一名14岁男孩强奸77岁老妇 将面临至少2年监禁 -6park.com
<CyrusYzGTt> http://schaiba.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/kernel-weekly-news-21-01-2012/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: kernel weekly news – 21.01.2012 « Schaiba's Blog
<wanggjghost> 多谢了
<wanggjghost> 先去吃饭，等下试试看 lol
<wanggjghost> btw
<wanggjghost> 新年快乐各位
<wly> 大家好。这里是ubuntu的irc吗
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于软件源升级的问题～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361349 求各位大神指导一下 我是新手，刚安装好 UBUNTU11.10 想了解下怎么配置电脑 ，因为我怕配置得不好 可能硬盘会坏掉，今天已经因为升级一个播放器电脑自动关机了，而且超烫。 我根据论坛里的帖子进行配置，一开始是升级软件源 我就输了 …
<cfy> wly: 是ubuntu-cn的irc
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: fedora?
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ ???
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 你用　fedora 16?
<wly> 我在用fedora
<\b> wly: 麻烦帮忙看下 parsec 版本是 2 还是 3?
<cfy> Kandu: http://pascal-central.com/top10.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Top 10 Reasons Pascal Beats C
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ .. 额，是 f16 ,,但是 不知道 parsec是什么？？
<cfy> Kandu: 每当你写pascal，我就想why pascal....
<wly> 我用的是fedroa 16.
<wly> 我怎么看
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 应该有这么一个包  yum  list '*parsec*'
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 哦，，你得等等，，我在 yum makecache
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 找 wly ，也是 f16 的
<wly> 等等。咋yum list 中
<wly> ghc-attoparsec.i686                            0.9.1.1-3.fc16            updates
<wly> ghc-attoparsec-devel.i686                      0.9.1.1-3.fc16            updates
<wly> ghc-attoparsec-enumerator.i686                 0.2.0.4-2.fc16            fedora
<wly> ghc-attoparsec-enumerator-devel.i686           0.2.0.4-2.fc16            fedora
<wly> ghc-parsec.i686                                3.1.1-4.fc16              fedora
<wly> ghc-parsec-devel.i686                          3.1.1-4.fc16              fedora
<wly> rubygem-parseconfig.noarch                     0.5.2-4.fc15              fedora
<kk> wly:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<\b> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 为 wly 默哀
<\b> 这年头怎么都上 3 了
<\b> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ ghc-parsec.i686                                 3.1.1-4.fc16
<CyrusYzGTt> ghc-parsec.x86_64                               3.1.1-4.fc16
<CyrusYzGTt> ghc-parsec-devel.i686                           3.1.1-4.fc16
<CyrusYzGTt> ghc-parsec-devel.x86_64                         3.1.1-4.fc16
<CyrusYzGTt> 为自己默哀
<\b> 我还在为 2 没有 monad transformer 纠结
<\b> 谢啦
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用 x86_64
<CyrusYzGTt> http://club.6park.com/gz1/messages/13904.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 美丽的夜拍 [61P]
<wly> 我用的是32位的。
<wly> 你们的qq怎么解决的
<CyrusYzGTt> webqq
<Cherrot> wly: webQQ
<wly> 我晕。没有什么别的办法了吗
<\b> linuxqq
<cfy> wly: 虚拟机+xp+qq
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者 装 32bit的 lib用 linuxqq 不过 linuxqq只是当遇到  像当时 汶川地震 禁止 娱乐的时候有用
<wly> cfy 你是void
<metbsd> linux没QQ的
<wly> 吗
<metbsd> 我们只需要喷下qq有多烂，问题就解决了
<gebjgd> wly: webqq  gtkqq
<wly> gekqq 在哪里下
<wly> webqq 不喜欢
<gebjgd> wly: google
<wly> 目录 有空格怎么写 cp命令
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ cp ./ 目录 /path
<\b> \
<wly>  我的路径中 有 ‘My Music
<\b> 'My Music'      "My Music"      My\ Music
<wly> 谢谢 ok了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmpxmbJ5uCw
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - 香港狗送給蝗蟲之歌 - 虫皇 - ARHO SUNNY
<gebjgd> wly: 直接tab就能补齐
<wly> 那个在win7 下
<wly> 我试试看
<CyrusYzGTt> http://pop.6park.com/chan6/messages/55428.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y MU关闭了，免费资料逐渐远离我们了[信息]
<gebjgd> wly: win的问题来这里问?
<gebjgd> wly: 出门左转
<wly> 从 win7 拷贝东西到fedora
<wly> 呵呵。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 十万火急 win7 下 装 完 ubuntu 双 系统后 无法回到 win7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361351 本 人 昨日 装 完 ubuntu后 发 现 启动 项里 没 有 win7 只 能 启动 ubuntu 但 在 盘里 任然 有 window 的 文件,说 明并 没 把 win7移除 咋整啊 乌乌乌 伤心 统计信息: 发表于 由 546062 — 2012-01-21 18:14
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=16
<kk> phoenixlzx ⇪ t: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Archlinux主题群聊(GTalk/IRC)[更新]
<wly> tab键的确可以
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqNzpg7vF1o&feature=g-sci&context=G2972109CIAAAAAAABAA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - NASA SDO - M2.6 Solar Flare on January 19, 2012
<CyrusYzGTt> ..前天有太阳告诉电子流。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..前天有太阳高速电子流。。
<phoenixlzx> Archlinux中文 原来的群不要了，新群是archlinux-cn@appspot.com
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 搞这么的 东东，，开了有关，，这很烦人的，，
<wly> arch这个版本我从来没有用过。
<wly> 我就是红旗 红帽 和ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈， sudo swapoff -a 后发现，，速度 貌似提升了，，
<wly> 默认不是全部的交换分区吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ?? 你这句话，，有 歧义，
<wly> swapoff 是disable  all swaps from /proc/swaps 吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，， 要加  -a
<CyrusYzGTt> -a, --all              disable all swaps from /proc/swaps
<CyrusYzGTt> swapoff disables swapping on the specified devices and files.  When the
<CyrusYzGTt>        -a flag is given, swapping is disabled on all known  swap  devices  and
<CyrusYzGTt>        files (as found in /proc/swaps or /etc/fstab).
<CyrusYzGTt> -a, --all
<CyrusYzGTt>               All devices marked as ``swap'' in /etc/fstab are made available,
<CyrusYzGTt>               except for those with the ``noauto'' option.  Devices  that  are
<CyrusYzGTt>               already being used as swap are silently skipped.
<kk> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXbxpF41fD0&feature=g-logo&context=G202d907FOAAAAAAALAA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - Anonymous ultima advertencia, habla sobre Megaupload
<wly> 谁有arch的截图 看看。
<wly> 漂亮吗
<wly> arch这个系统刚刚听说
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.com.hk/url?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Dg3GYD46RYtE&rct=j&sa=U&ei=_pgaT-roAabBiQewo9jmCw&ved=0CCsQtwIwBw&q=site:youtube.com+archlinux&usg=AFQjCNHbz4qg1cTzsOaOBDTzS5nw7JvnEg
<\b> 除了 opensuse 其它发行版不都长的一样吗…………最多壁纸换个 logo
<\b> 好像 ubuntu 外观最近例外了
<phoenixlzx> LOIC不太会玩...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzqMoOk9NWc&feature=g-logo&context=G20baf53FOAAAAAAAMAA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - SOPA and PIPA
<wly> opensuse 我也没有用过。
<wly> 呵呵
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Archlinux GTalk群聊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361354 首先感谢lilydjwg的GAETalk应用 加入请直接添加 archlinux-cn [ at ] appspot [ dot ] com为好友即可,第一次加入请使用-help查看可用命令 原来的两个群都将不再使用，请大家删除原来的群然后加入新群 统计信息: 发表于 由 phoenixlzx — 2012-01-21 18:58
<Guest16161> ..............
<wly> empathy 这个工具感觉不是很顺手
<CyrusYzGTt> pidgin飘过
<wly> 昨天用piddin 登录QQ 。那个费劲呀
<CyrusYzGTt> webqq飘过
<lolicon> webqq 很好啊
<wly> 我也web吧。
<happyaron> 我发现 firefox 的地址栏行为学 chrome了。。。
<happyaron> 自动补全
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCaEjwYBNec
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - 香港中學生5P性派對
<wly> 我在大陆。看不了 你 5p
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也是 大陆的
<wly> 你怎么看到的。
<wly> 翻墙吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，，
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 嗯你个死人头啊
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ ..么事？？
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 没事
<wly> linux下怎么翻墙。
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ ..
<wly> what
<CryChen> 哈哈，第一次上IRC.............
<CryChen> 正在烟酒中~
<mugebjgd> wly, 人肉翻墙
<wly> linux下怎么翻墙。我不会
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ ..我们 fedora中文论坛有教程阿。
<wly> 第一次IRC
<wly>  第一次 想翻墙。
<wly> 第一次。真心的不喜欢web全球
<wly> webqq
<mugebjgd> wly, gtkqq
<lolicon> inoremap <expr><TAB>
<lolicon> expr什么意思
<mugebjgd> lolicon, expression?
<lolicon> mugebjgd: vim 的
<mugebjgd> lolicon, 表达式?
<jiero> roylez: 问下，有说 @free.kindle.com的是不是没有意义哦？
<happyaron> jiero: 用3g的话，就别用@kindle.com了
<happyaron> jiero: 用wifi，无所谓
<lolicon> mugebjgd: 搞懂了
<mugebjgd> 正在看新闻联播
<jiero> happyaron: 你不是没有么。。。为啥都知道。。。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 3网卡，路由设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361357 eth0: 115.238.80.154 netmask:255.255.255.248 gateway: 115.238.80.153 eth2: 10.10.1.36 netmask:255.255.255.0 gateway: 10.10.1.1 eth3: 124.160.224.78 netmask:255.255.255.240 gateway: 124.160.224.65 怎么设置路由可以让3个网段都启用？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xurwxj — 2012-01-21  …
<jiero> happyaron: 想的太多了？
<happyaron> jiero: Eleanor 有啊
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> happyaron: 哦
<jiero> happyaron: 原来如此。
<wly> google fedroa翻墙。被墙了。
<wly> 谁有资料。给我一份
<XiaoQing> mugebjgd: 好看么。。
<jiero> happyaron: 中文的那些网站都是盗版书吧。。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。
<Kandu> cfy: 這些批評，也有些過時了
<Kandu> cfy: 就像對 pascal 的批評，也有很多過時
<happyaron> jiero: 无所谓吧，除非警察会因此找你罚款。
<happyaron> jiero: http://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/
<kk> happyaron,啥网址y eBooks@Adelaide: Free Web Books, Online
<happyaron> 这个也不错
<jiero> happyaron: lol
<wly> fedora翻墙，真么做
<wly> 怎么做
<XiaoQing> freeayu: 哈喽
<jiero> happyaron: 竟然这样么。谢谢。
<Kandu> cfy: 第三條，現在 pascal 的標準化進程幾乎中斷了，所以後來發展的方言也多。第六條 c99 的 stdint 已經可以明確 integer 的大小. 第八條用 $ 或 0x 其實無所謂
<freeayu> xiaoqing yes?
<happyaron> jiero: 额，别客气
<XiaoQing> freeayu: 我系maya啦
<andyroot> 用firefox 装一个 插件就可以翻墙
<freeayu> xiaoqing 你退出，再用maya登进来
<XiaoQing> freeayu: 为毛
<XiaoQing> 不信？
<wly> pascal 好像是结构化语言吧。上学的时候学过
<wly> 好像没有什么用。
<andyroot> pascal早就面向对象了
<freeayu> xiaoqing,, 我IRC有保存你的maya ID聊天记录
<andyroot> delphi 就是面向对象的 pascal
<XiaoQing> freeayu: 为毛啊
<\b> XiaoQing: 小芹?    让我想到小二黑结婚..
<XiaoQing> \b: 小青，，，
<andyroot> 而且 现在还有个开源的 free pascal  还有一个 类似delphi的RAD  Lazarus
<Kandu> cfy: 不過第十條批評我覺得很好 一旦允許別人這麼做，就一定有人會這個做，所以糟糕的設計從一開始就要避免，一旦發現設計糟糕，要敢於放棄向下兼容
<freeayu> XiaoQing 你的问题好多
<freeayu> 不懂了
<\b> pascal 目前的标准是几年前还是几十年前的?
<mugebjgd> XiaoQing, 好看的很
<mugebjgd> XiaoQing, 正在看天气预报
<XiaoQing> 哈哈   好吧
<andyroot> 我觉得 pascal 做快速开发 比VB好  自我感觉 pascal 看着舒服  我第一个学习的编程语言就是Pascal
<jyf> andyroot: 那你跟 kandu有得谈
<andyroot> 呵呵
<andyroot> 前面是有对pascal的批评吗？ 我刚进入频道 怎么看以前的聊天记录？
<wly> ep可以看聊天记录吗
<andyroot> ep
<happyaron> wly: 聊天记录去 irclogs.ubuntu.com 找
<Kandu> andyroot: 前面是說 pascal 比 c 好的地方，對 c 的批評和對 pascal 的論述都有過時 http://pascal-central.com/top10.html   不過也經常有人拿以前的資料來批評 pascal 的。都不合適了
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y Top 10 Reasons Pascal Beats C
<wly>  irclogs.ubuntu.com 怎么看。
<wly> 呵呵
<happyaron> wly: 在浏览器里打开咯
<lolicon> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3342
<kk> lolicon ⇪ t: VimOrganizer - An Emacs' Org-mode clone for Vim : vim online
<mugebjgd> 焦点访谈
<CryChen> HI
<kk> CryChen, 好 ㍫ 19:45 新年快乐，还有 1.18天
<lolicon> 不过有点坑爹…… 安装步骤最后一步要安装emacs……
<CyrusYzGTt> ...讨厌 emacs 。，一般键盘用起来就像  弹钢琴
<wly> 我的fedora 开机也花屏。
<AnThOnYhO> 大家新年快乐！
<\b> http://pascal-central.com/top10.html 这网页讨论的观点几乎没价值啊..
<kk> \b,啥网址y Top 10 Reasons Pascal Beats C
<mugebjgd> wly, 垃圾n卡?
<wly> 垃圾的A
<wly> 卡
<wly> 3600
<mugebjgd> wly, a粉路过
<mugebjgd> wly, 没见过到花屏
<mugebjgd> wly, 闭源用的很好
<wly> 我就是A
<mugebjgd> wly, 上闭源
<jyf> 想买个a卡来玩计算
<wly> 上次崩溃了。
<mugebjgd> wly, 我天天在用
<andyhuzhill> 我一用gnome3就花屏  所以现在只用XFCE
<mugebjgd> wly, 什么事都没有
<wly> 我上次用官网的ati驱动。卡的厉害。
<andyhuzhill> 还是不习惯GNOME3
<wly> yum remove  ok了。
<wly> 我把桌面上添加许多的快捷方式。还行。
<mugebjgd> wly, 上新的闭源驱动.我这里一切正常
<mugebjgd> wly, 新的老的a都没有问题
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: happy birthday!
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 用QQ的福音来啦，突然想到的！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361359 用QQ的福音来啦，突然想到的！ 用Linux系统最费劲的就是怎么用QQ，至今没有什么好的解决办法，在这里给大家一个建议，不好勿喷！！ 最近想用ubuntu，但是不能用QQ，就是能用也有各种各样的问题伴随，让人恼怒不以! 方法很简单，就 …
<andyhuzhill> 我也觉得 用android的SDK 比用box
<andyhuzhill> 简单
<andyhuzhill> 只是 andorid 的SDK 启动好慢 怎么回事呢？
<andyhuzhill> #fedora 频道还要注册才能进去 ？ 这么不开放？
<wly> 刚刚掉线了。
<wly> 用那个ep就上不来。
<cfy> Kandu: 额C1x....
<cfy> iGoogle: 谁生日？
<Kandu> cfy: c1x?
<cfy> Kandu: c11
<cfy> Kandu: gcc里貌似参数是c1x
<cfy> Kandu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C11_(C_standard_revision)
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: C11 (C standard revision) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，在 deepin 上見過
<Kandu> cfy: 怪不得找不到，正用的 gcc 還是 4.4
<cfy> Kandu: o
<cfy> :D
<cfy> Kandu: 你也用C？
<wly> 刚才哪位老兄在吗。就是玩ati显卡的。
<Kandu> cfy: 最近幾天都是 c++ 和 lua 混合編程
<Kandu> cfy: 在前幾天是 c++ 和 pascal 混合編程 ..
<cfy> Kandu: 还是你语言学的多。。。
<cfy> Kandu: lua也会。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 干嘛混合？
<wly> 官方的驱动。有特别的设置吗
<wly> ？？
<Kandu> cfy: 比如有個 c++ 庫我要用，就寫接口庫混合了。然後 c系和 lua 混合是傳統了 ;)
<cfy> Kandu: 可是。。lua....
<wly> 高人。
<cfy> 我看看。我记得语法啥的不太相同啊
<cfy> Kandu: 你拿什么学的lua?
<Kandu> cfy: pil
<cfy> Kandu: 最经在搞啥呢？
<cfy> Kandu: 啥
<Kandu> cfy: http://www.lua.org/pil/
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: Programming in Lua : contents
<mugebjgd> wly, linuxtoy.org
<mugebjgd> wly, 自己去看
<Kandu> cfy: 沒搞啥，正寫點不那麼底層的放鬆下
<AnThOnYhO> 有没有配过uwsgi经验的同志
<\b> 同志
<AnThOnYhO> 有的话，吱一声
<wly> pkcon install akmod-catalyst xorg-x11-drv-catalyst xorg-x11-drv-catalyst-libs.i686  中的pkcon 是什么意思
<wly> 有 yum 可以吗
<wly> could not find xorg-x11-drv-catalyst-libs.i686
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: .. 你居然跑出来了。
<ypsjd> .........................
<ypsjd> 明天谁还上班
<CyrusYzGTt> 我
<ypsjd> 年终奖都到帐了吗
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 无法运行pacman-key --init http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361361 not enough randrom bytes availables. PS:论坛手机无法发帖了。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2012-01-21 20:30
<wly> gnome3 我的ati3600带的动吗
<ypsjd> wly, 完全没压力呀
<wly> su -c 'rpm -Uvh http://download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/rpmfusion-free-release-stable.noarch.rpm http://download1.rpmfusion.org/nonfree/fedora/rpmfusion-nonfree-release-stable.noarch.rpm'                    这个是那个源。
<wly> 我怎么知道 我添加了没有呢
<NoIE> http://www.cietv.com/show/?10-99.html
<kk> NoIE,啥网址y 2012年CCTV春节联欢晚会在线直播观看 - 网络电视直播，程序源码下载，电脑网络教程
<NoIE> 不知道是不是直播。虽然画面不太清楚，不过能看。
<wly> 我就是添加这个源。
<wly> 也装不上 驱动呀。
<wly> 说找不到包
<wly> 谁能帮帮我。
<soiamso> wly: 什么？
<wly> su -c 'rpm -Uvh http://download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/rpmfusion-free-release-stable.noarch.rpm http://download1.rpmfusion.org/nonfree/fedora/rpmfusion-nonfree-release-stable.noarch.rpm' 这个源。我怎么知道安装了吗
<wly> 我运行这个命令。但是下面的命令。说找不到包。
<CyrusYzGTt> 要联网
<wly> kcon install akmod-catalyst xorg-x11-drv-catalyst xorg-x11-drv-catalyst-libs.i686
<wly> 命令失败: 此工具未能找到任何可用的软件包：could not find xorg-x11-drv-catalyst-libs.i686
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,你安装 闭源。。
<wly> 对我ati显卡。
<wly> 3600server
<NoIE> wly: 您用的是什么操作系统？
<cfy> Kandu: 你对c++感觉怎么杨？
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果想要有 特效 要 用 gl glU 就必须安装 mesa
<soiamso> NoIE:难道不是fedora ?
<cfy> Kandu: 有没有公开的项目？求加盟
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 跟 本尊一样 用 f16 最新的战斗机
<soiamso> cfy: github 上面一大堆
<NoIE> soiamso: CyrusYzGTt: 每次有关 Linux 的聚会中，总有不少人用 Ubuntu 。每次 Ubuntu 的聚会中，总有少人用 fedora 。
<cfy> soiamso: 找个熟悉的人
<mugebjgd> cfy, gtkqq
<soiamso> NoIE: 现在基本没有什么区别了吧，也有很多wine的
<wly> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fedora-16-amd-proprietary-driver-installation-guide.html   安装不了
<kk> wly ⇪ t: Fedora 16 AMD 闭源驱动安装指南 — LinuxTOY
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ..嗯嗯，， 这叫 阳中有阴 阴中有阳
<wly> 谁帮我看看。
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 按照上面干就是了。。
<wly> 我复制过来的。但是不行。安装的时候说找不到包
<wly> 我都郁闷死了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,要 联网
<wly> 我联网了。
<wly> 就是现在的机器。
<wly> 我晕。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 其实弄qq不是很好吧
<wly> O:-)
<cfy> soiamso: 不搞qq
<cfy> Kandu: .
<mugebjgd> cfy, 小活看不上, 大活干不了.你说你能干嘛
<cfy> mugebjgd: ....
<cfy> mugebjgd: 没有啊。
<cfy> mugebjgd: 。。。
<cfy> 我还是私聊
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 你可以下载下来再安装
<wly> 好的。
<wly> 怎么做。
<CyrusYzGTt> 首相 下载下来
<wly> pkcon install akmod-catalyst xorg-x11-drv-catalyst xorg-x11-drv-catalyst-libs.i686 有书写错误吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 首先 下载下来
<wly> 怎么下载。
<wly> wget吗
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ rpm -qa rpmfusion*
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 先看看你有木有安装
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 还有 顺便把你参照的步骤网址给我
<wly> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fedora-16-amd-proprietary-driver-installation-guide.html
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 还有 我当时 ati驱动，，我是 安装 run比较好，，
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ rpmfusion那两个 repo安装了没？？
<wly>  rpm -qa rpmfusi*
<wly> rpmfusion-free-release-16-1.2.noarch
<wly> rpmfusion-nonfree-release-16-1.1.noarch
<CyrusYzGTt> OK
<CyrusYzGTt> 下一步
<CyrusYzGTt> 你是x86 还是 x86_64
<wly> pkcon install akmod-catalyst xorg-x11-drv-catalyst xorg-x11-drv-catalyst-libs.i686
<wly> 命令失败: 此工具未能找到任何可用的软件包：could not find xorg-x11-drv-catalyst-libs.i686
<CyrusYzGTt> 你是x86 还是 x86_64
<wly> 86
<wly> 32位的。
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 直接 输入 pkcon install akmod-catalyst xorg-x11-drv-catalyst xorg-x11-drv-catalyst-libs
<wly> 下载中。
<CyrusYzGTt> 好了吧，，下面的步骤你会了吧
<wly> 我试试吧。
<lolicon> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/01/21/1218245&amp;from=rss
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y Solidot | SOPA的作者侵犯版权
<wly> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet rhgb nomodeset"  复制可以吗
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 你不是明天生日
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 你用了 grub2??
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 如果用了不要问我，。， 我的 f16 x86_64 还木有使用
<wly> 我用的是grup2
<wly> No layout section was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'.
<wly> Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configuration file manually and run aticonfig again.
<wly> aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 先 su -c 'chcon -t textrel_shlib_t /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so'
<wly> 好了。我重新启动机器了。
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 不要重启
<wly> ？？
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 不要重启先，先做完步骤
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 先 su -c 'chcon -t textrel_shlib_t /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so'
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 然后 su -c 'aticonfig --initial'
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 最后，重启系统生效！
<wly> aticonfig --initial 我已经运行了。
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 先 su -c 'chcon -t textrel_shlib_t /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so'
<CyrusYzGTt> 这个呢
<wly> 丢了。没有做
<wly> 现在可以吗
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 先 su -c 'chcon -t textrel_shlib_t /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so'
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 然后 su -c 'aticonfig --initial'
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 最后，重启系统生效！
<wly> 这个是什么意思。
<XiaoQing> iGoogle: 明天生日？
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 在老家
<wly> chcon: 部分关联无法应用于文件"/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so"
<wly> 这个对吗。
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 啊。回家了啊。你难得出来的啊
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 再不露脸，就要被掩埋在历史的尘土里了。
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ locate fglrx_dri.so
<iGoogle> 你的那曼德拉草，似乎完蛋了哦。 AnThOnYhO
<iGoogle> 天天应酬。老板嘛。
<wly> locate fglrx_dri.so  没有返回值
<wly> 是不是有问题了。
<wly> 如果今天成功。我等会就回来。否则 明天了。
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 无聊在折腾python
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯 有问题，，
<happyaron> wly: find / -name fglrx_dri.so
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 额，你不是搞业务嘛。咋还亲自搞这些。
<wly> selinux 好像给我禁止了。
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 就是无聊呀
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 新好呀
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 新年好呀
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 那就经常出来聊天。
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 新年好！
<wly> find /-name fglrx_dri.so
<wly> find: `/-name': 没有那个文件或目录
<wly> find: `fglrx_dri.so': 没有那个文件或目录
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 一出来都不认识人，又退回去了。
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ .. 讨厌禁止 selinux的，，
<happyaron> wly: / 和 -name 中间有个空格
<wly> 没有返回值。
<wly> 我打开selinux 试试。
<iGoogle> 不会吧。 AnThOnYhO 只是之前的，是跑了好多
<wly> 真没打开来着
<AnThOnYhO> 雪莉也不来了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 好吧，， chcon 步骤 不要
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 生成 xorg.conf 重启
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 不要打开。。 反正你也不用
<iGoogle> 恩。早不出来了。估计跑啥挣钱的地方，不搞这了。
<wly> selinux 是干嘛用的。
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 去年挣了多少钱了。不会是大发了吧。
<wly> 我看人家说这么做好，就禁止了。
<lolicon> 太蛋疼了……
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 没赚什么钱，都在老板那边。
<wly> 我打开。。。。。
<iGoogle> 大发了，要庆祝下
<iGoogle> 你不是独立了嘛。
<AnThOnYhO> 从9月份开始倒是做了几个工程
<AnThOnYhO> 就看今年的了
<AnThOnYhO> 可惜没钱投资
<lolicon> 为了用QQ，在vbox里装android然后装QQ……
<AnThOnYhO> 缺口30-40W
<iGoogle> 今年正式独立？
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ .. 糟糕了。。
<iGoogle> 哦。那不多。可以贷款
<AnThOnYhO> 能不能起来就看今后两年的了
<AnThOnYhO> 不知道肯让不让贷
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 额，，
<wly> 怎么了。
<iGoogle> 小额的，现在政策鼓励啊
<iGoogle> 你干脆贷多点
<iGoogle> 准备全部自己搞的话
<AnThOnYhO> 银行都没钱
<AnThOnYhO> 什么贷
<iGoogle> 有工程，没不贷的
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 额，你勇敢的重启吧，， 如果不能，，启动，，。。 不富责任
<AnThOnYhO> 莫非你们那边银行有钱
<CyrusYzGTt> wly§ 额，你勇敢的重启吧，， 如果不能，，启动，，。。 不=负责任
<iGoogle> 不至于吧
<AnThOnYhO> 我这是接老板的贷
<AnThOnYhO> æ´»
<AnThOnYhO> 又不是直接和甲方对接的
<iGoogle> 额，拿不到合同。办手续是麻烦些。
<AnThOnYhO> 我这都算三包的了
<wly> 谢谢。
<AnThOnYhO> 我们这边银行没钱
<iGoogle> 天天业务喝酒，应该人际关系有了，搞定手续。
<iGoogle> 银行咋还没钱嘛。
<AnThOnYhO> 难呀！又不认识银行方面的
<AnThOnYhO> 我们这边银行实际缺钱
<AnThOnYhO> 你不知道呀
<iGoogle> 上次，老板跑路，冲击得没钱了？
<AnThOnYhO> 不是
<AnThOnYhO> 是贷款的人太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> //
<AnThOnYhO> 要贷的钱也多
<AnThOnYhO> 银行没那么多钱
<AnThOnYhO> 再加上调控
<iGoogle> 不过你们那边，是私人借贷的多。
<iGoogle> 环境可能是不同
<if_else> 各位，gnome3 更换壁纸哪个程序！
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<iGoogle> 我们这，没听过银行没钱的。
<AnThOnYhO> 我们这边私下的多
<AnThOnYhO> 都是高于三分利的
<AnThOnYhO> 民间借贷很火
<iGoogle> 温，，也说估计私人借贷嘛。上次。
<iGoogle> 3分啊
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 系统设置》屏幕
<iGoogle> 你们那边，都是钱玩钱的多。:-)
<woju> if_else: gnome桌面和windows差不多
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<AnThOnYhO> 3分算不高
<iGoogle> 而且，帮派，家族，，什么的性质的浓厚。
<iGoogle> 是不是现在的老板，控制很严
<AnThOnYhO> 那是没有。
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 今年应该不错吧
<iGoogle> 哦。可是我都以为你前年就准备独立了呢
<AnThOnYhO> 那是小打小闹
<AnThOnYhO> 今年看能不能做到100万的工程款
<iGoogle> 你自己这边的？
<AnThOnYhO> 是的
<AnThOnYhO> 老板至少是300万
<iGoogle> 起步就好了。
<AnThOnYhO> 利润按30%摊
<AnThOnYhO> 也是30W
<wly_> 我回来了。
<iGoogle> 利润还算好。
<wly_> 现在 打开窗口。花屏
<iGoogle> 一般别的行当，没这么高。
<AnThOnYhO> 我们这行有的
<AnThOnYhO> 我这是纯施工的
<iGoogle> 纯施工啊。不是卖配套设备啥的，也应该做嘛
<woju> mozilla-mplayer怎么在ubuntu11.10里面没有？
<AnThOnYhO> 老板的利润更高呀
<AnThOnYhO> 有的话也做
<woju> 搞的我不能在线听收音机拉
<iGoogle> 应该做。
<AnThOnYhO> 老板要垫钱我也要垫
<AnThOnYhO> 我小垫
<iGoogle> 初期嘛。都这样
<happyaron> woju: gecko-mediaplayer
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 你做大生意，这点小钱你是看不上的。
<AnThOnYhO> 哈哈
<iGoogle> 我还没做呢。
<AnThOnYhO> 你不是被新奥收购过一次
<iGoogle> 想搞一个公司。不知道做啥。没想好
<AnThOnYhO> 我是没存到钱
<iGoogle> 那是公司嘛。又不是我的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 在mcu上跑perl
<AnThOnYhO> 现在要创业的时候，无比坚难
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 你生晚了。 lol 要90年代，而且有点点钱的时候。创业容易
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<AnThOnYhO> 90年代那是创业的好时代
<AnThOnYhO> 赖先生就是那时候开始的
<iGoogle> 瞎搞都成的
<AnThOnYhO> 晋江老板很多人都是那时候发家的
<iGoogle> 要敢搞事情
<wly_> 刚才那个大哥还在啊。
<AnThOnYhO> 做生意 的要胆大心细
<AnThOnYhO> 胆太小成不事。
<wly_> 我驱动正确安装了。
<AnThOnYhO> 心不细很容易倒
<iGoogle> 勤算账
<wly_> 但是切换花屏。
<AnThOnYhO> 我记帐是自己记的
<AnThOnYhO> 对我纯施工的比较简单
<AnThOnYhO> 只有人工和交通支出
<iGoogle> 最开始，当然自己嘛。等你大了，就不用了
<AnThOnYhO> 是大头的
<iGoogle> 交通也大头啊
<AnThOnYhO> 记帐用的是
<wly_> clear
<AnThOnYhO> feidee.com
<iGoogle> 运输？
<iGoogle> 额。还搞一个记账的网站？
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<AnThOnYhO> 我手机有上软件
<iGoogle> 外国的。可靠不
<AnThOnYhO> 叫随手记
<AnThOnYhO> 国内的
<AnThOnYhO> 是金碟做的
<iGoogle> 哦。
<iGoogle> 那还可靠。
<cfy> ee的记账软件
<iGoogle> 我这用挖财。私人帐。
<AnThOnYhO> 记几次后就熟悉了
<cfy> 自主知识产权 :D
<AnThOnYhO> 我以前用过挖财
<iGoogle> cfy: 那好久没用了。
<AnThOnYhO> 同步太坑爹了
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iGoogle> 只是同步？我记得同步还好。
<iGoogle> 我以为你缺少啥功能
<AnThOnYhO> 随手记我是V	
<AnThOnYhO> VIP
<AnThOnYhO> 20块买的
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=48101 此贴
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 水区水贴?
<iGoogle> 要是重要的。我宁可自己搞一个。
<iGoogle> cfy: .. 又翻出来了
<cfy> iGoogle: 昨天，回顾了下此贴
<iGoogle> 好吧。你回顾吧。
<happyaron> 我们要将它人工置顶。
<cfy> iGoogle: 引用：大家来我家，都请吃饭。休闲。娱乐。
<iGoogle> 鲇鱼在下面。你和他一起回顾
<iGoogle> 哈皮。
<cfy> iGoogle: 其实是 zhan 爆出来的
<AnThOnYhO> 再做个两三年就直接做二包的
<cfy> zhan: 怎么一天没说话了？
<AnThOnYhO> 那时候就要垫大钱了
<happyaron> 啊。看到有人支持我。我眼泪哗哗的。
<happyaron> 对各位的感激，如滔滔湘江水，流都流不完。
<happyaron> 我一定端正态度，坚决不挑起纠纷，打不还口，骂不还手，作好人们的公仆，为人们服务。
<AnThOnYhO> 哎
<happyaron> 大家来我家，都请吃饭。休闲。娱乐。
<happyaron> 还有，坚决不修改别人的帖子。
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 恩。支持全独立。
<happyaron> iGoogle: ^^^^
<iGoogle> 。当然不修改。只删除。 happyaron
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 疯子。。
<AnThOnYhO> 希望今年能平平安安
<cfy> iGoogle: 那吃饭呢
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 祝平安
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron:感恩感恩
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 现在时局还算稳定。应该没事。
<iGoogle> 能顺利几年，就可以了
<cfy> Kandu: lua你装了哪个？ dev-lang/lua ？ dev-lang/luajit？
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 话是这么说
<AnThOnYhO> 能赚得到手里的钱就要赶紧赚
<AnThOnYhO> 自己也缺乏资金周转
<AnThOnYhO> 做起事情来无比困苦
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 顺便帮我想一个啥公司，只要不赔钱的，皮包性质的。 lol
<AnThOnYhO> 你做哪个行业的
<iGoogle> 能贷款就贷款。
<wly_> 刚才那个大哥还在吗。
<AnThOnYhO> 银行能贷出来的就赶紧贷
<iGoogle> 随便啥行业。
<wly_> 我的驱动是安装了。但是 切换花屏。是怎么回事
<AnThOnYhO> 一年的利息总起来也就是15%左右
<AnThOnYhO> 只要利润高于这个就没事
<iGoogle> 我只是要利用下公司法的26条。
<AnThOnYhO> 那不成，要熟悉的才能好操作。
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, 什么26条
<AnThOnYhO> 公司法的26条是说什么
<wly_> 我的驱动是安装了。但是 切换花屏。是怎么回事
<iGoogle> 搜索就知道嘛
<wly_>                             我的驱动是安装了。但是 切换花屏。是怎么回事
<mugebjgd> iGoogle,阿姨要开包皮公司?
<iGoogle> 一句说不清
<AnThOnYhO> 开个公司就要跟各行各业，各形各色的人打交道
<iGoogle> mugebjgd: 你有经验？
<AnThOnYhO> 你不熟悉的行业，很容易被人骗
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, 没有. 有精液
<iGoogle> 不太需要的。 AnThOnYhO 你看26条。
<AnThOnYhO> 3W
<iGoogle> mugebjgd: 你就知道邮寄精液。死家伙。
<AnThOnYhO> 现在注册个50W的公司，外包给别人也就是1W2
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 那不是关键。
<AnThOnYhO> 熟人也就8K
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, 防辐射
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<iGoogle> 代理会计事务所嘛
<AnThOnYhO> 要想赚钱，关键看商业模式
<AnThOnYhO> 做公司看人脉的
<iGoogle> 不需要挣钱的。 lol 目的不是这。
<AnThOnYhO> 开公司要场所
<CyrusYzGTt> 骗钱吧，，
<AnThOnYhO> 要会计
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, 阿姨就是有钱.不为挣钱
<AnThOnYhO> 这些都是要钱的
<AnThOnYhO> 虽然都可以做假
<iGoogle> 就这2条。我知道的。这不重要。
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 人家有钱.开公司就是为了玩
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，， 我知道了 ee 想将 钱 漂白。。
<AnThOnYhO> 恩，那没事，我们来合开一家吧！
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, 能给个差事么?
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, 月薪2w
<AnThOnYhO> 2W日币
<iGoogle> 想一个大概的，啥可以做。保本的就行。
<AnThOnYhO> 这么多行业我哪知道呀
<AnThOnYhO> 每个行业都可以赚钱的
<iGoogle> mugebjgd: nnnnd 我都没这么高工资。你抢蛋蛋去吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我 要 月薪3w 软妹币
<AnThOnYhO> 关键看你的周边资源
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: lol
<happyaron> iGoogle: 看样子蛋蛋的公司也给不上那么多
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 躺下 把枕头垫高 就有了
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ ..
<AnThOnYhO> 包皮公司就是有资源
<iGoogle> 干脆，搞一个办假证的公司。。
<AnThOnYhO> 所以能生存
<iGoogle> 谁要假证
<happyaron> iGoogle: great
<happyaron> iGoogle: 等我大学毕业了，你给我半假学生证吧
<AnThOnYhO> 你处于哪个行业，自然会有哪个行业的资源
<iGoogle> 恩。慢慢想。 AnThOnYhO
<AnThOnYhO> 或多或少
<happyaron> 要能买学生票的
<wly_> SELINUXTYPE=disabled 是打开吗
<AnThOnYhO> 我04年就做通信
<cfy> happyaron: 12306.cn
<AnThOnYhO> 首先当然想到是要做通信
<iGoogle> happyaron: 好。你的先邮寄过来
<cfy> iGoogle: 我
<AnThOnYhO> 虽然其它项目我知道能赚钱
<AnThOnYhO> 但是人家不会让你做呀
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 想换无关的呢
<AnThOnYhO> 暂时想不到别的可以做的
<AnThOnYhO> 不是我不会
<AnThOnYhO> 主要是资源没这一行丰富
<AnThOnYhO> 人脉和可利用的资源那就是无形资本呀
<AnThOnYhO> 要不你2分借我10W呀
<AnThOnYhO> 我靠
<AnThOnYhO> 挂了
<iGoogle> rediscover 这是谁啊。 nnnd
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手安装ubuntu11.10有线无法上网！急求帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361364 我的本本是宏碁4745g！以下是ifconfig -a后的信息：ping网关可以通，但是就是不上网！偶尔可以，但是重启以后就无法上网了！实在是不知道什么原因！ 上网方式是dhcp eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 c8:0a:a9:95:b8:05 i …
<AnThOnYhO> <AnThOnYhO> 暂时想不到别的可以做的
<AnThOnYhO> <AnThOnYhO> 不是我不会
<AnThOnYhO> <-- happyaron (~aron@ubuntu/member/happyaron) has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<AnThOnYhO> <AnThOnYhO> 主要是资源没这一行丰富
<AnThOnYhO> <AnThOnYhO> 人脉和可利用的资源那就是无形资本呀
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 啥系统，现在
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, 他用win的
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, 以前用arch
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, archlinux-cn就是他贱的
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<iGoogle> 以前不是曼德拉草嘛
<AnThOnYhO> 是的
<CyrusYzGTt> wly_§ 么事？
<AnThOnYhO> 中间用过gentoo arch
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 说真的要不要借10W给我
<iGoogle> win7了？
<CyrusYzGTt> wly_§ 嗯
<AnThOnYhO> 2分利
<AnThOnYhO> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> wly_§ 不要跟我 私聊，，
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你是大牛
<iGoogle> 没搞过这。不知道操作
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你看小白都找你去了
<wly_> 刚刚喊你半天了
<wly_> 谢谢了。
<iGoogle> 在本地就好说啊。 AnThOnYhO
<AnThOnYhO> 就是一年后10W变12.4
<wly_> 切换花屏。
<CyrusYzGTt> wly_§ 不清楚，，  当时 我用ati卡，， 只有 一个显卡的，，木有那么多
<AnThOnYhO> 我找长沙的同学担保
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 是你们木有回应，，而且，， wly_ 貌似用的是 fedora我就回答
<iGoogle> 这知道。只是外地，这怎么搞。
<iGoogle> 同学是哪里的。
<AnThOnYhO> 长沙的
<CyrusYzGTt> wly_§ ..不会，， 要对别人说话，，否则不知道你说什么，而且我不是一直看 xchat的
<AnThOnYhO> 也有湘潭的
<AnThOnYhO> 哥是湘大的出来的呀
<AnThOnYhO> 你不知道
<iGoogle> 额。还这么多。:-)。他会担保不。
<AnThOnYhO> 算了，开开玩笑，10W我找亲人何时
<iGoogle> 关系要好的
<AnThOnYhO> 亲人何时
<AnThOnYhO> 贷款再贷15W
<AnThOnYhO> 再去找个10W
<iGoogle> 是啊。远程搞这个。麻烦
<AnThOnYhO> 就35W了
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 这年头还有亲人借你10w?
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 太假了
<AnThOnYhO> mugebjgd: 都要还利息的
<AnThOnYhO> 你以为不要
<AnThOnYhO> 只是亲人的低一点
<iGoogle> 亲人可以低些
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 哼.我出国的时候 都没亲人借我钱的
<iGoogle> 家人，就可以不要
<AnThOnYhO> mugebjgd: 看你是做什么用的。
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 出国留学的
<AnThOnYhO> mugebjgd: 只要能回本的，还有利息拿
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 这年头亲戚就是那么回事
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 所以我向来六亲不忍
<AnThOnYhO> mugebjgd: 我们这边是借急不借穷
<mugebjgd> 认
<iGoogle> 恩。我去改一个借贷公司算了。
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 就是借急啊
<iGoogle> lol
<AnThOnYhO> 你那哪是借急
<AnThOnYhO> 你留学后要多久才能还得上呀
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O94thSstBhA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - 从农场到冰箱(肉类生产背后的真相)
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 那是借什么?
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 我都上班一年了
<AnThOnYhO> 摆明借穷呀
<iGoogle> mugebjgd: 你那是不还的。
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 2005年时出国
<AnThOnYhO> 还钱最长都要一年内还的
<AnThOnYhO> 出了一年免谈
<iGoogle> 恩。没指望的。 lol
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, 扯.谁书不还的
<AnThOnYhO> 除非是银行
<mugebjgd> iGoogle, 扯.谁说不还的
<AnThOnYhO> 没说不还
<AnThOnYhO> 人家就不肯借
<AnThOnYhO> 问题是什么时候还
<cfy> Kandu: count from 1
<AnThOnYhO> 人家要考量你到时候能不能还得上
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 还是南方的亲戚好啊
<cfy> Kandu: counting from one
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 我给同事，借过几w，没要利息的。没打条子的。
<AnThOnYhO> 出了一年人家不愿意借的。
<AnThOnYhO> 正常的
<mugebjgd> AnThOnYhO, 别说了.帝都的人情如此.
<AnThOnYhO> 好的几十万都不要利息的
<AnThOnYhO> 人家是看中了你以为的发展
<AnThOnYhO> 懂感恩
<hbczljr> CyrusYzGTt: youtube一直访问不了啊
<cfy> iGoogle: gebjgd: CyrusYzGTt: zhan: Kandu: foob: MaskRay: 好了。拜个早年。龙年快乐 :D
<AnThOnYhO> mugebjgd: 京人
<CyrusYzGTt> hbczljr§ ...
<mugebjgd> cfy, 乖 我高亮了
<iGoogle> cfy: 恭喜发财。给红包
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯 渣c ，，新年快乐
<mugebjgd> cfy, mu(gebjgd)
<AnThOnYhO> 相对来说我们南方民间借贷确实比较盛行
<AnThOnYhO> 历来如上
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..额，，还有 红包给我
<AnThOnYhO> 如此
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 尤其你们那边。
 * mugebjgd 出门买东西去
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: iGoogle: 不是长辈给么？
<cfy> iGoogle: 给红包，前辈啊
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 盛行做生意的地方都如此
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 我这里 只要 结婚了，就给的，，
<iGoogle> cfy: 谁说，给谁嘛
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 是啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 给结婚的？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 结婚给 未婚
<MaskRay> cfy: 红包拿来
<AnThOnYhO> 我脑袋瓜开灵光太慢了
<AnThOnYhO> 不然前几年就赚到钱了
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 恭喜大叔发财，求红包
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 求红包
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 。。 求红包
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。你倒是比我小。。。
<iGoogle> send $100
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我绝对没结婚。。。。
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 你们湖南的奇怪
<AnThOnYhO> 红包都是包400的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 额， 你快点 结婚，，我要 红包。。
<iGoogle> 额。不一定。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你应该比我快。。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 我包过400的
<iGoogle> 以前200，现在涨价，就400嘛
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 找 ee 啊。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 大学同学结婚
<iGoogle> 关系好的，就1k
<cfy> 1k...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。 我暂时不结婚，，除非我 有 300W软妹币 的 积蓄
<cfy> iGoogle: 有钱的图财主
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 你那边，，包多少的
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 200
<AnThOnYhO> 现在估计要300
<AnThOnYhO> 这是正常的
<iGoogle> 哦。那只是还没涨价嘛
<AnThOnYhO> 好的往上走
<AnThOnYhO> 400不能包
<iGoogle> 都是双数，才成啊。
<iGoogle> 啥禁忌
<AnThOnYhO> 4呀
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 好慷慨。。
<AnThOnYhO> 我们这边不喜欢
<iGoogle> 3也不好嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你还不perl6
<AnThOnYhO> 那是没办法
<MaskRay> 一般200
<cfy> iGoogle: 5是单数。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 涨一点
<iGoogle> 我出过600
<AnThOnYhO> 反正就是200 300 500 600 800
<iGoogle> 反正不能单数。
<iGoogle> 哦。
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<AnThOnYhO> 以前是如此
<AnThOnYhO> 现在300可以包
<AnThOnYhO> 500也可以
<iGoogle> 500当然没问题。
<CryChen> 有钱人呀，送红包都成百上千
<iGoogle> 讲究的，看人来
<AnThOnYhO> 我结婚我以前包200的都包回200
<AnThOnYhO> 一个包300一个包500
<AnThOnYhO> 呵呵
<iGoogle> 我一直不讲究这些。lol
<MaskRay> 都是财主
<AnThOnYhO> EE是土财主
<AnThOnYhO> 这是大家都知道的。
<iGoogle> 这点，就算财主。难道你包50？ MaskRay
<AnThOnYhO> 上次去长沙，EE说要包下最好的酒店招待我
<AnThOnYhO> 吓得哥赶紧跑回来
<iGoogle> .. 那我会被吓的呢。 lol
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: .....
<cfy> 过年，没网络的，想学习 lua的，看这个 http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/pil.7z
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 我还没机会包。。
<iGoogle> 没算过。这大话个不敢说。
<cfy> 离线版 的 http://www.lua.org/pil/ 。。。
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Programming in Lua : contents
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 。。你读书？
<cfy> iGoogle: 这记性。。。。
<iGoogle> 啥事情？ cfy
<MaskRay> cfy: pdf好啊
<AnThOnYhO> 用httrack离线呀
<cfy> iGoogle: <cfy> MaskRay: 哦。你倒是比我小。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 哥都是用这个离线下来
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么pdf?
<iGoogle> 马甲，哪里搞得清楚嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: +1，很多不是马甲，我已经分 不清了。。。。
<cfy> 我去。。。看了下load average... 3.85..
<cfy> 发现。还在emerge......
<MaskRay> cfy: pdf的kindle可以看
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 威武
<cfy> MaskRay: 尴尬，kindle没怎么看。。过年我就不带kindle看了。。。有点装。。。
<iGoogle> AnThOnYhO: 你都有方向了。我还没方向呢。咋办。
<MaskRay> cfy: emerge就要这样，你不知不觉，它却默默地滋润着你的电脑
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是带电脑好 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueqHIbgesKA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - 幕後真相大公開 亞特蘭提斯 (1/3)
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈
<cfy> 还有翻译版本的pil read.pudn.com/downloads144/doc/630616/programinlua.pdf
<leyle> AnThOnYhO: 8w6v5
<wly_> cyrusYGt 我的问题解决了。
<wly_> 怎么对某一个人说话。
<AnThOnYhO> leyle: 瓜乐威武
<MaskRay> cfy: 学lua了？
<leyle> AnThOnYhO: 有钱人v5
<AnThOnYhO> iGoogle: 创业是很坚难的事你事业稳定，何必来掺这混水
<wly_> 怎么对莫一个人说话。
<leyle> wly_: 心里默念他的名字，手里打字，打出来就发给他了
<leyle> linux的世界就是这么神奇。
<cfy> MaskRay: 随便学学。
<iGoogle> 我要自由。 :D
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<cfy> iGoogle: 神都不自由了？！
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 威武
<iGoogle> 想睡到几点就几点。行不。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 可怜的 ee
<AnThOnYhO> 不行的，有事情照样要早起
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Dhcpcd http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361365 /usr/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/30-hostname：line 9: 什么的 统计信息: 发表于 由 qy117121 — 2012-01-21 22:15
<cfy> 额。。。
<cfy> 下这个吧。。。 http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Funderpop.free.fr%2Fl%2Flua%2Fdocs%2Fprogramming-in-lua.pdf&ei=NcoaT9f7Au-5iAfRlaDmCw&usg=AFQjCNEHDQfB19m57h5QECWhTCVQs385XA
<cfy> 额。。。
<AnThOnYhO> cfy是何方神圣
<cfy> underpop.free.fr/l/lua/docs/programming-in-lua.pdf
<AnThOnYhO> 我没来的这段时间进来的吧
<cfy> 下载这个。
<cfy> 还是second-edition的
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 我是打酱油的。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 给 iGoogle 打酱油的。
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 很好，我以前就是给 iGoogle 打酱油的。
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 用httrack离线
<AnThOnYhO> 非常好用
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 算了，我直接看2rd的pil好咯
<iGoogle> 。
<wly1> 现在有花屏了。
<wly1> 啊 。烦死我了。
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 你打的是什么酱油？
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: E大妈酱油
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 你啥专业的？
<MaskRay> AnThOnYhO: 什么时候比wget好啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 正常，， linux受专利影响 图形方面比较差
<leyle> cfy: 他专业撸管的
<AnThOnYhO> MaskRay: 没用过wget离线
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 通信
<cfy> AnThOnYhO: 哦。
<cfy> leyle: 看来你懂 AnThOnYhO
<cfy> MaskRay: 感觉 AnThOnYhO 也是大神。。。
<AnThOnYhO> cfy: 客气
<cfy> zhan: 在不？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ AnThOnYhO 很早就在了，， 跟 雕叔 ，，貌似一样，我整天搞混她们
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我印象中 见过 AnThOnYhO
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你说的是 08 09 年的时候？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: en
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 同感
<wly1> 怎么对着某个人说话。
<wly1> 就是句子前面有他的名字。
<AnThOnYhO> 打你要说话的人名字前一两字，三字也可以
<AnThOnYhO> 然后按tab补全名字
<XiaoQing> ///
 * hbczljr 晕倒
<XiaoQing> hbczljr: 扶起来
 * leyle 扶不起来了，撸多了
 * XiaoQing 额 这也行。。
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 现在用Arch了，总结管用的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361370 办公 Code: pacman -S libreoffice pacman -S libreoffice-zh-CN 安装永中前（因为它依赖gnome组件） Code: pacman -Sy libgnomeui 永中下载 http://download.yozosoft.com/free/zh/20 ... .N1.tar.gz 声音 pacman -S alsa-utils 统计信息: 发表于 由 874768078abel — 2012-01-21 22:42
<hbczljr> kk: forbiden了
<hbczljr> kk: http://download.yozosoft.com/free/zh/20
<kk> hbczljr,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<hbczljr> kk:http://download.yozosoft.com/free/zh/2010/5.2.0660.101ZH.N1.tar.gz
<kk> hbczljr,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<leyle> /
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BGsSV9qR/RB8Z.jpg 这个是厕所里的一个告示
<snugglecat> knownbad, 笑死我了
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 猫叔
<snugglecat> XiaoQing, 谁啊
<snugglecat> 小青???
<snugglecat> 小晴?????
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 还能有谁啊
<XiaoQing> 小青~
<snugglecat> 何铭慧
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 猫叔  我们割裂了。。
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 55
<snugglecat> 晓晴
<snugglecat> 啥
<CryChen> hi
<kk> CryChen, 好 ㍮ 22:56 新年快乐，还有 1.04天
<cfy> snugglecat: 你拍的/
<snugglecat> 你这 cfy 扮啥学生妹
<cfy> snugglecat: 啥？！
<zodiac1111> $pia
<maya> 我来也~
<snugglecat> sha
<cfy> maya: 哦。你来啦
<wodesuck> "㍮" 擦，还有这字符
<snugglecat> maya, http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BGsSV9qR/RB8Z.jpg 看看这个
<maya> cfy: 系呀
<hbczljr> kk: 天还带小数点呢？
<maya> snugglecat: 猫叔  你天天调戏我
<snugglecat> 晓晴是谁
<snugglecat> .....
<kk> hbczljr, “它”？ ㍮ 22:58 新年快乐，还有 1.04天
<XiaoQing> 是小青啦
<bainiangzi> 谁改个 许仙
<XiaoQing> bainiangzi: 姐姐
<hbczljr> kk: 恩纳
<kiss_kill> 偶来了
<kiss_kill> 嘎嘎
<Xuxian> bainiangzi: 娘子  我来啦~~
<bainiangzi> xuxian 相公
<kiss_kill> 汗
<kiss_kill> 这么晚了，居然？？？
 * Xuxian 讲 bainiangzi按到在床上  扒开衣服~
<snugglecant> ............................
<kk> hbczljr, 响应。 ㍯ 23:00 新年快乐，还有 1.04天
<snugglecant> 晓晴是谁
<kiss_kill> 我响四
<XiaoQing> 是小青。。。。。
<Xuxian> kiss_kill: 淡定。。。。
<kiss_kill> 蛋疼
<snugglecant> ............
<Xuxian> snugglecant: 猫叔 我来调戏你把~
<snugglecant> ..............................................
<kiss_kill> 青妹妹 叫你姐姐出来聊天
<cece> lol
<snugglecant> 不管你了，我去看猫圆滚的屁股
<XiaoQing> kiss_kill: 姐姐不在~  我来替她
<Xuxian> snugglecant: 别丫
<kiss_kill> 青妹妹，变个蛇看看
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ，， 你是冒牌的，，
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 不是啊
<maya> 为什么这么说
<XiaoQing> kiss_kill: 折煞妹妹了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 而且你木有先跟我 说话
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 我们分手了丫
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..伤心的去 左手画圆圈  右手画正方形
<Administrator> 看看是不是乱码
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 伤心啥
<maya> 不是
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 难道不是吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你改 nick吧，， 看见就 伤心了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 好，
<maya> 我走。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢你对我的好。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 。。 0 0 O O o o
<maya> snugglecant: 猫叔我走啦。
<maya> cfy: 我走啦。
<maya> zhan: 我走啦。
<cfy> maya: bye
<cfy> maya: 你去哪里？
<maya> cfy: 走了 就不回来了。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 是 改 nick 回来。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 不了。
 * maya 白白。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cfy> Kandu: a = 1 b=a*2都行。。。估计lua和C一比。。。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 你聊天太敬业了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 么事？？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 惊奇的发现你还在
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 为么如此说呢？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ = =
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,最后 连 maya的分身也走了。。
<\b> snugglecant: who are you
<wly> ls
<zodiac1111> 墙
<cfy> snugglecant: 猫叔。
<cfy> snugglecant: 猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫猫叔
<wly> ati 显卡 有人装过amd官网的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 以前装过，，只是 单独的 a卡。。木有 双显卡
<\b> alvin_rxg1: shit , http://www.spoj.pl/problems/SBSTR1/ 这题的 brainfuck 解析器对负数太不友好...
<kk> \b,啥网址y Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem SBSTR1
<CYN> -,-
<mugebjgd> CYN, 艹晕你?
<CYN> .....
<CYN> 呃...我装ubuntu遇到麻烦了..
<mugebjgd> CYN, 好淫荡的名字
<CYN> 核心显卡，驱动不起来...
<CYN> 你想多了...
<mugebjgd> CYN, 啥显卡
<CYN> i5-2410m的核心显卡
<alvin_rxg1> 准備晚餐~
<CYN> GT555M，有optimus
<mugebjgd> CYN, ati都没有问题. intel还能有问题?
<mugebjgd> CYN, bios里设置下
<CYN> Y570，BIOS特别苦逼
<CYN> 没有这样的设置
<CYN> 不能禁用独显什么的
<mugebjgd> CYN, 刷bios
<mugebjgd> CYN, 那就用nv的显卡好了
<CYN> glxgears只有600多fps，我要崩溃了
<CYN> 貌似用不起来
<CYN> 应该是optimus的缘故
<CYN> nv驱动装了无用
<CYN> ironhide装上也无用...
<CYN> 难不成联想+optimus=苦逼...
<mugebjgd> CYN, 上intel驱动
<CYN> 你是说开源的？xf86？
<mugebjgd> CYN, 恩呢
<CYN> 试着编译了一下，貌似没起效，也不知道有没有装上去....
<CYN> 最近才开始用linux....
<CYN> configure似乎是成功了
<CYN> 后面make和make install我就不知道是怎么回事了
<CYN> 装完之后什么都没有发生，glxgears继续苦逼在600fps....
<CYN> 我想砸了我的电脑
<alvin_rxg1> 有 600 了，比我的強，
<CYN> 额？
<alvin_rxg1> 錯了，我的跑 glxgears 有 900
<CYN> rxg1，你用的是什么....
<alvin_rxg1> ati, x2300
<lihaitao> 用拼音输入法输入正体中文用什么？
<CYN> 驱动起来的应该不会就三位数吧..
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, 随便什么输入法
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, 都能輸入
<CYN> lihaitao，记得原生就有正体输入的
<mugebjgd> CYN, 什麽叫原生?
<lihaitao> 哦，是吗？我需要怎样设置？比如我现在用的这个"pinyin"输入法
<CYN> mugebjgd，其实我的意思是live cd里就有...嗯....
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, 意淫.它就自動變繁體了
<mugebjgd> CYN, 什麽livecd?
<CYN> 脑输么......
<CYN> mugebjgd，没有么....
<CYN> mugebjgd你名字好难打
<mugebjgd> CYN, tab
<lihaitao> mugebjgd: 请问你用的输入法是什么呢？如何设置
<mugebjgd> CYN, 自動補全
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, fcit
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, fcitx
<CYN> mugebjgd: 额...3Q
<lihaitao> mugebjgd: 好吧，我去试试
<CYN> mugebjgd: 那个，libva是干嘛用的....
<mugebjgd> CYN, 号称intel的驱动
<mugebjgd> CYN, 用的另外的一个lib
<mugebjgd> CYN, 具体不清楚 google去
<CYN> mugebjgd: xf86只依赖libdrm就行了吧？
<mugebjgd> CYN, 不用ubuntu不知道
<CYN> mugebjgd: 额，你用的什么
<mugebjgd> CYN, arch
<CYN> mugebjgd: 好吧，高端货
<mugebjgd> CYN, 懒人专用
<alvin_rxg1> lihaitao: 你現在在使用哪個呢？一般現在除了 scim 外，都支持直接輸入的
<CYN> mugebjgd: 那总比ubuntu要高端...
<mugebjgd> CYN, 更方便
<CYN> mugebjgd: 一看到要自己装桌面环境什么的，我就果断放弃了
<lihaitao> alvin_rxg1: 我是一直在用scim，呵呵。正要试试其他的
<mugebjgd> CYN, 一看到那么多ppa 或者无法平滑升级 我就果断放弃ubuntu了
<CYN> mugebjgd: libva下载之后我不知道怎么编译...
<CYN> mugebjgd: 里面没有makefile...好像....
<lihaitao> alvin_rxg1: 刚才说错了，我是在用iBus，和上面的Pinyin，不是scim。我依然没有找到可以在ibus+pinyin里切换正体输入的地方
<alvin_rxg1> lihaitao: ibus-pinyin 可以直接輸入的。
<alvin_rxg1> lihaitao: 先確認在拼音輸入狀態，然後在托盤圖標上單擊，就可以找到了。如果要永久設置，那就點擊那個 設置
<alvin_rxg1> 我很忙， 我在看動畫片
<lihaitao> alvin_rxg1： 谢谢！ ibus-pinyin：Installed: 1.4.0-1
<lihaitao> 单击后没有这个选项
<lihaitao> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<lihaitao> 不知是不是和我的地区设置有关
<lihaitao> alvin_rxg1: ctrl-shift-F 這個是有效的，只是還沒有看到那個切換的界面，不過可以用了。謝謝你的信息
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, 找ibus pinyin的配置
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, 藏起来了
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, ctrl space之后那个输入条出来应该可以选择设置的
<lihaitao> mugebjgd: 我看不到有所谓输入条，我在用Unity，也许和这个有关？
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, 不清楚 不是ubuntu用户
<lihaitao> mugebjgd: 好的，呵呵。可这里是ubuntu channel 不过Arch也可以Unity吧
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, 这里是arch-cn
<alvin_rxg1> lihaitao: ibus 在托盤的圖標不是會變成 “拼” 嘛？點擊那個圖標就行了
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, 管理员忘记改名字了
<knownbad> 打倒unity。
<lihaitao> alvin_rxg1: 无论左右点击那个“拼”字，都无法看到有切换的选项。我指的是Unity top panel右侧的区域中的输入法图标，也许和你说的托盘不是一个东西
<lihaitao> 也许是unity的bug，需要去调查一下
<lihaitao> knownbad: 我其实更喜欢unity :-)
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, unity是相当的垃圾
<mugebjgd> lihaitao, 惊起骂声一片
<knownbad> 不喜欢单一公司搞的东西。
<CYN> unity不能设置
<CYN> 这个比较讨厌
<mugebjgd> knownbad, ubuntu以为自己牛逼了.所以就做了个桌面. 企图搞独裁 给小白们洗脑
<knownbad> 就是这个意思。
<knownbad> 跟redhat靠近了。
<happyaron> 坐等看 unity 悲剧掉。gnome-shell真的太适合开发了
<happyaron> RH 是 linux 内核最大贡献着好吧。。。
<knownbad> mint的gnome3 backward fork就比较community走向。
<happyaron> 没 RH 还不知道现在是咋样
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg1, knownbad 红灯梦出来了
<happyaron> knownbad: 看deepin那个呢，个人觉得其实比mint那个好
<happyaron> 虽然我不用。。。
<mugebjgd> 他就是出了个改动的de而已
<knownbad> hiweed - deepin 在英文来说都蛮好笑的。
<mugebjgd> happyaron, 难怪你成了其中的开发人员
<knownbad> hiweed = 吸大麻， deepin = 做爱深入。。。。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 我也是这么感觉
<knownbad> 取名的人太有才了。
<knownbad> 没说RH不好，只背后的目的不同。
<happyaron> mugebjgd: 我没开发，lol
<knownbad> 没公司还能走下去，没了community就玩完了。
<mugebjgd> happyaron, 写了你的名字
<happyaron> mugebjgd: 我在那里只做软件包描述翻译
<happyaron> 不折腾技术
<happyaron> lol
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 那天那个什么cat来了.宣传了白天
<mugebjgd> happyaron, 没说服一个.走了
<knownbad> 忘了，我觉的有理想是好的。
<happyaron> mugebjgd: 额，没懂这句是啥意思
<mugebjgd> happyaron,  那天那个什么cat来了.宣传了半天
<knownbad> 但卖点得有。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 我不知道了。
<happyaron> 但凭良心说，gnome-shell这块的确不错。
<mugebjgd> happyaron, 对于不用gnome的人来说没啥意义
<happyaron> mugebjgd: +1
<happyaron> 对于我这种用gnome2的人来说也没意义
<knownbad> straybird.
<knownbad> 不是cat。
<knownbad> 嗯也不是。。。
<knownbad> 奶奶的，log不好搜。
<knownbad> ManateeLazyCat
<\b> snugglecant: 你不过年?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg1, GL_ARB_robustness
<mugebjgd> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.728 FPS
<knownbad> 他天天过年。
<knownbad> vertical refresh 限制
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 红灯梦出来了
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你还不快看
<\b> 神马是灴灯梦?
<knownbad> 哪里？
<knownbad> 什么卖点？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 风行
<knownbad> 不知。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 就是上次那个华人拍的喜剧
<knownbad> 国内的东西我需要 details.
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 上次是你发的链接
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 靠
<knownbad> 哦，我忘了。  呵呵
<knownbad> 在哪里？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 风行
<knownbad> 不知哪里找来了。
<knownbad> 哦，找到了。
<knownbad> 干嘛不直接 spell out？
<knownbad> 想去吃这个。  http://goo.gl/7xANO
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: Google Offers
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 明天自己涮
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 啦啦啦啦啦啦啦
<knownbad> 怎么不能播放呢？
<knownbad> 不是说你和老婆的鸳鸯澡。
<knownbad> 你快成了雪花肉了。
<lihaitao> 刚才试过gnome-shell，同样看不到ibus繁简切换的设置，应该和unity无关。在此澄清
<alvin_rxg1> lihaitao: 沒圖沒真相
<knownbad> 奶奶的不能看。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 能看的路过
 * mugebjgd 先去健身房
 * mugebjgd 出汗去 回来再看
<knownbad> fsp是什么？
<knownbad> 我也去健身房。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 靠 跟人走 变黄狗
<knownbad> 等会儿见。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 跟人学 变土鳖
<knownbad> 你诱惑我有了基情。。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 我和老婆一起去 啦啦啦拉拉
<alvin_rxg1> 嚇人啊，打雷了竟然
 * alvin_rxg1 冬天啊…………………… 打雷了！！！ 冬雷陣陣啊！！！ 夏天會下雪嘛？
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg1> 傍晚的時候風就很大，現在更大了。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 六月飞雪
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚到健身房 2个漂亮妞就走了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 遗憾
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooo
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg1> 傍晚的時候jj就很大，現在更大了。。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，你的更大
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 未必
<alvin_rxg> 薑還是老的辣。你的上了那麽多的戰場，自然更大
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 红灯梦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad http://www.pro-linux.de/umfragen/2/95/welche-desktop-umgebung-nutzen-sie-ueberwiegend.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Welche Desktop-Umgebung nutzen Sie überwiegend?
<gebjgd> 德国人还是更爱kde
<fivesheep> knownbad: 屋里很多霉菌, 有什么好的解决方法
<larry____> fivesheep: 晒太阳?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 多开暖气
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 喷药
<fivesheep> 就是因为暖气到不了那些地方
<fivesheep> larry____: 哪有太阳 现在...
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 喷了消毒水.. 但很多角落反复出现
<larry____> fivesheep: 是不是 太潮湿了? 弄干燥点?
<fivesheep> 对.. 窗户结露
<fivesheep> 墙壁也是
<fivesheep> 没暖气的房间
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 按说不应该啊.德国的那种药相当好用
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 喷了之后当年不会复发
<fivesheep> 什么成分? bleach?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 忘记了
<fivesheep> 过两天去超市看看
<larry____> 旧的笔记本可以用来作什么呢?
<fivesheep> larry____: paper?
<fivesheep> 生火
<fivesheep> lol
<larry____> fivesheep: 笔记本电脑
<gebjgd> larry____: 笔记本电脑?
<fivesheep> 前天我烧了很多旧报纸广告用来取暖
<gebjgd> larry____: 上arch
<fivesheep> larry____: linuxbox
<yao_ziyuan> 大家介绍一下开源界的华人牛人吧
<fivesheep> 下载机
<yao_ziyuan> 除了 scim, ibus-pinyin, stardict
<larry____> 我有个2000年的, 最近在想, 作点什么让它有点利用价值
<gebjgd> larry____: 多少w?
<fivesheep> yao_ziyuan: 这个重要么.. 是个人类就行了, 只要拥抱开源
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 下载机看功率
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 他讨论好几次了
<larry____> gebjgd: 哦这个不知道啊
<gebjgd> larry____: 买个测功率的
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 哪个他?
<larry____> larry____: 有道理, 里面的零件拆下单独利用的可能性大不?
<larry____> 应该不是我吧, 第一次问的哦
<gebjgd> larry____: 什么配置?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 做个开发环境也行
<fivesheep> web开发环境
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 那机器太费电
<fivesheep> 笔记本
<larry____> 估计 也就是个web 开发了
<fivesheep> 撑死90w
<fivesheep> 美国电便宜
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我的台式机90w
<fivesheep> 几分钱一度
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你没算显示器
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 能跑战地3的电脑
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 算了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: led的
<fivesheep> 是不是啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 是
<gebjgd> fivesheep: amd apu
<fivesheep> 我的也才80w, 还挂了3个外置硬盘了
<fivesheep> 笔记本电脑估计更少
<fivesheep> 60w 没准
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我的上网本10w
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 笔记本一般30w
<fivesheep> 我的屏幕大, 否则也不会那么费电 估计
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 42?
<fivesheep> 27
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 靠.那还大
<fivesheep> 电脑啊
<fivesheep> 这不算大么
<fivesheep> 42 你怎么坐在面前看
<fivesheep> 大幅度摇头?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 用gnome3
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不用摇头
<fivesheep> 为啥
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 图标默认就大
<gebjgd> XD
<fivesheep> ...
<fivesheep> 你看都看不全一个图标
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 减肥成功了么
<\b> alvin_rxg: 在干啥呢?
<fivesheep> no
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 去健身房啊
<fivesheep> 去了一次
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 要坚持啊
<fivesheep> 贵啊.. 32 一个月
<fivesheep> 弄盐水鸭去
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 32美元哈贵?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 32美元还贵?
<fivesheep> 这段时间没工作
<fivesheep> 得省点花
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 额
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 去找啊
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我先准备读书
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 哦
<knownbad> 坚持？
<knownbad> 你早泄啊？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 在家待着很容易废掉
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 知道
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你回来了?
<fivesheep> 但现在不去读书 再托不是办法
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 美国这段经济比较差
<knownbad> 是啊，中午没什么美女
<fivesheep> 工作也不是很好找
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 读书去吧
<fivesheep> 不想在华人的圈子混
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 但是需要学费吧
<fivesheep> 申请贷款之类的了
<fivesheep> 或者半工读
<fivesheep> 都要的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 哦 那还行
<knownbad> 去 cia 应征。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你今天硬了么
<knownbad> 当个情报分析员。
<knownbad> 没，只有一大早稍微硬一些。
<knownbad> 跟三年前差多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可怜的娃
<knownbad> 那是可以挂购物袋的。
<knownbad> 那时。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 现在呢?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 氢气球挂你
<knownbad> 挂个洗手巾
<knownbad> 后来想起来 deepin 应该是深深的插入。
<knownbad> 那个取名的人真太有才了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.linuxdeepin.com/joinus
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin - About
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为那个人叫deepin
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他插的很深
<knownbad> 或是被插的很深。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: Wang Yong <ManateeLazyCat>
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这就是那天和我蛋逼的那个人
<knownbad> 王勇？
<knownbad> 其实应该鼓励的，只我每想到这个名字我就严肃不起来。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 得洗澡去，要不感冒了。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 看動畫片
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是他不是deepin
<ofan> yoooooo
<kk>  06:10
<gebjgd> fivesheep: yao_ziyuan
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 回答你刚才的问题
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 啥问题
<gebjgd> fivesheep:  fivesheep | gebjgd: 哪个他?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 他想去米国
<fivesheep> oh
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 然后? 他要干啥
<fivesheep> 为啥总要找啥知名华人...
<fivesheep> 知名华人又不是你自己..
<fivesheep> 有鸡毛用
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 成为华人中知名的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 总结别人成功的经验
<fivesheep> 最关键是 有个好老爸老妈. 这不局限于官职.. 有相当的学术修养, 关心子女教育... 这足够了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不是,总结那些靠做开源软件成名的人直接得到米国绿卡的成功经验
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 他想去米国
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 似乎没有
<archl> 大家早上好。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 买猪肉，放在为极限酱油、盐、糖、料酒里泡半小时，丢微波炉里6分钟，吃。
<archl> roylez: 主席。。。阅读发现我的英文真是烂到家了。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 好几个直接google转美国的. irc上我都见到两个
<fivesheep> archl: 我在做盐水鸭
<archl> gebjgd: 这里也屏蔽你啊。。。看来上次你让我相当生气呢。
<archl> fivesheep: 哦。。。我不喜欢吃鸟肉。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你刺激别人了?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 刺激什么别人
<gebjgd> archl: 不是这里屏蔽是哪里屏蔽? 基佬
<archl> o.O
<archl> geb
<fivesheep> 基也是一个因素, google和ms在推动同性婚姻. 就是为了方便招这些gay工程师
<archl> gebjgd:哦，这里没有，那么就开始
<gebjgd> archl: 你不是屏蔽我了么
<knownbad> 打算给老婆取个英文名字 nikki。
<\b> 听着像狗的名字。。
<\b> 或者宠物的名字..
<knownbad> 不，是猪的名字。
<knownbad> 短的名字好发音。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-22
<knownbad> 在考虑是否和二奶吃晚饭。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 风行只能用 wine play?
<MeaCulpa1> knownbad: 在我家，二奶是我的电脑
<knownbad> 我要的是真的有两个奶。
<BoyOfWuHan> 大家早上好
<if_else> 各位相亲父老，准备过年了！
<BoyOfWuHan> 。。。
<BoyOfWuHan> debian中文频道谁知道啊。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 都冒起来啊
<knownbad> 好了，有两个奶的来了。
<freeayu> 新年快乐
<archl> 真好。。。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 3.5.0 完美支持VISIO，100%兼容。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361391 进步很大，3.5.0功能又增强了不少 下载http://www.libreoffice.org/download/pre-releases/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 c300fan — 2012-01-22 9:49
<archl> 果然都么人了
<cfy> zhan: 五只羊，没复数
<cfy> [
<lotcor> 北京南站化粪池堵塞 工作人员清出9部手机
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 怎么直接看网络电视阿？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361394 例如中央电视台的国际频道和财经频道，我都喜欢看。 喜欢凤凰卫视的 还有喜欢一些地方的打频道，例如东方卫视，湖南卫视等，或者其他的，主要是怎么看？我尝试了一下，无法看。 求方法，求地址。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eiffi — 2 …
<LOL_> hi
<cfy> 大湿
<kk> LOL_, 好 ㍢ 10:57 新年快乐，还有 13.04小时
<LOL_> cfy: 。。。cc大神好
<cfy> LOL_: 。。。
<LOL_> pop 110 smtp 25 imap 143  ssl smtp465 imap993那有没有加ssl的 pop  , cfy
<cfy> LOL_: 不知道啊。
<MaskRay> LOL_: grep pop /etc/services
<cfy> pop3s           995/tcp                         # pop3 protocol over TLS/SSL
<cfy> pop3s           995/udp
<LOL_> 哦
<LOL_> 国内的邮箱支持吗？
<archl> 美食
<LOL_> archl: 罗姐好
<archl> LOL_: 今天是三十吗？
<archl> LOL_: 乐呵呵好。
<LOL_> archl: 罗姐想吃啥美食呀，貌似有饺子
<LOL_> archl: 今年没三十
<archl> LOL_: 哦。我不懂阴历
<archl> LOL_: 所以，什么时候大年初一呢。
<archl> LOL_: 我想吃百合和莲藕。都要新鲜的。
<LOL_> archl: 俺也不懂，明天初一
<archl> LOL_: 好。谢啦。
<LOL_> archl: 。。。百合？
<LOL_> archl: 你原来有特殊癖好，好吧，我有邪恶啦，lol
<archl> LOL_: 。。。
<archl> LOL_: http://www.xinshipu.com/%E5%81%9A%E6%B3%95/%E7%99%BE%E5%90%88/
<kk> archl,啥网址y 百合的做法大全_心食谱
<archl> LOL_: 你本性不好，要改
<LOL_> archl: 你还真吃
<archl> LOL_: 。。。你假吃，假笑小子。。。
<ghosTM55> 各位春节快乐 :)
<Kandu> 春節快樂 XD
<LOL_> archl: 。。。
<archl> 新春快乐哦
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 22 日 星期日 11:21:35
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: good
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚，， 艹
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你就不能文明点，该不会现在还没吃饭吧？你妈妈又出去玩去了？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚，我又不是 bot 问时间 问 oink 别问我
<oink> ...?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚蛋
<LOL_> archl: 你那用黑莓的多不？
<archl> LOL_: 不多
 * CyrusYzGTt 求 OP t LOL_ ...
<LOL_> archl: 不是说国外用黑莓的挺多的吗，你那用啥的多呀
<archl> LOL_: 黑莓只有美国多。
<archl> LOL_: 恶心的国外说。
<archl> LOL_: 中国人说的国外每次都是拿自己知道的最好的。
<archl> LOL_: 这里最多的是Nokia Moto HTC Apple Samsung
<LOL_> archl: 哦
<LOL_> archl: 你说个小草，看我这里能不能显示出来草这个字，我估计我这里被过滤了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ !time
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ !data
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ !date
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ !fuck
<archl> LOL_:  小草你是灰。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 降临。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 给我 OP t LOL_
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 一边去
<archl> CyrusYzGTt无礼。。。
<LOL_> archl: 竟然显示出来了，，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你刚才发的是个草字头？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 一边去，不要打扰我看 伟大光明正确的AV女优
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 优你妹
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 艹 ，， 滚蛋，， 一边去
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的也就只能看av
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯，， 那你 滚蛋吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又是草子头？
<mike-w> 怎么在配置文件里设置默认的桌面？比如启动OPENBOX
<mike-w> 而不是gnome
<cfy> 艹
<Kandu> cfy: 有啥壞事?
<zerta_D> 需要我说新年快乐吗？？
<LOL_> cfy: 草字头？
<LOL_> 艹
<cfy> Kandu: LOL_: 没啊，我测试下能不能打出 艹
<Kandu> cfy: 艹
 * cfy ...
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<LOL_> cfy: 你那不能打出草？
<Kandu> cfy: 我那小兄弟吃飯去了，陪他聊了一早上
<cfy> Kandu: 小兄弟。哈哈。
<LOL_> 草&艹
<cfy> LOL_: .....
<cfy> Kandu: 我家附近都没wifi.....
<cfy> 我去。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 00後的表弟
<LOL_> 短袖之癖 lol
<Kandu> cfy: 正用有線網?
<cfy> Kandu: 在用3g呢
<zodiac1111> LOL_, 好冷，下雪了。。。
<LOL_> zodiac1111: 前天晚上俺这下了，现在是大晴天
<LOL_> 你们都有哪个端口连这里？
<zodiac1111> * 正在查询 irc.freenode.net
<zodiac1111> * 正在连接到 irc.freenode.net (213.179.58.83) 端口 7070...
<zodiac1111> 这个？
<LOL_> zodiac1111: 你用的是ssl?
<zodiac1111> LOL_, 不知道耶，。。。我用xchat上的
<LOL_> zodiac1111: 哦
 * LOL_ 吃饭去，
 * LOL_ is gone...
<cfy> Kandu: 3g不错是不错。就是太贵了。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似套餐都要1k rmb/year
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 真心推荐bumblebee3 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361396 我的笔记本是Y460N，intel/GT425。以前在10.04下关闭独显总是不成功。 昨天无意中去PPA看了看，发现bumblebee已经更新到3.x版本了，马上安装试试，发现太好用了， 推荐有optimus笔记本的都去试试bumblebee3。 说说现在bumblebee3实现的功能 1、通过bbswit …
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是觉得学ruby好。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我就说ruby嘛 :D
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个好，都是文明的谈论：http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/007085.html
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: Should I Learn Python or Ruby next? (by Jeremy Zawodny)
<MaskRay> cfy: 里面提到过haskell的一般都建议ruby
<cfy> MaskRay: 那就ruby
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也觉得ruby不错。
<cfy> MaskRay: 好长啊。。
<cfy> I've been programming (when I do program) mainly in Perl for the last 10 years or so.
<cfy> MaskRay: tus*不在啊。。。给他看看也不错 哈哈
<MaskRay> cfy: tus*是谁？
<MaskRay> tusooa
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯， tusooa
<archl> cfy: 你么？
<cfy> archl: ?
<archl> cfy: 你用了10年 perl？
<cfy> archl: 我就知道
<cfy> 引用：I've been programming (when I do program) mainly in Perl for the last 10 years or so. But I've been itching to learn a new language for a while now, and the two near the top of the list are Ruby and Python.
<cfy> archl: http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/007085.html
<archl> cfy: 。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，python 上看不到functional paradigm
<archl> cfy: 你的抄袭太差劲了。
<cfy> archl: 。。。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ruby还有宏
<MaskRay> cfy: it felt like Python promised a lisp experience, but when it came down to it, just wasn't lispy enough.
<cfy> MaskRay: 应该是‘宏’，不太清楚。。。
 * MaskRay lunch
<cfy> Kandu: 我又想比较速度了。。。。。过会比较下table的速度。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，是有點
<Kandu> cfy: 速度，無所謂的
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么无所谓。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 語言的速度，再怎麼有差距，也只有1，2十倍的差距
<cfy> Kandu: 几百倍也有的。
<Kandu> cfy: 那樣的，如果夠用，也 ok 了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯 :D，但是貌似lua是我需要的。
<cfy> Kandu: 话说c++有啥好的？linux都用C写出来了。。不就是oop么？
<cfy> Kandu: 还有人说，复杂的系统就用复杂的C++来写。。
<Kandu> cfy: 以前是這樣說的，不過現在說得比較多是是「沒有銀彈」
<Kandu> cfy: 我覺得，做個東西，只要在速度足夠的語言裡。若是小東西，則選最適合的語言，若是大東西，則選最不會寫出錯誤代碼的就好
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，所以我可以简单的用lua或者C。复杂的用common lisp
<Kandu> cfy: 正確性總是比速度更重要的，速度還能靠硬件來彌補，編譯器，解釋器的發展來改進。有些語言設計得就容易寫出錯誤代碼，改不了的
<Guest88580> Kandu: 额，刚才断网了。。。
<Guest88580> cfy: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 你刚才有说什么么？
<Kandu> cfy: 好了
<cfy> test
<cfy> 擦坏了。。
<kk> cfy, .. .. ㍤ 12:26 新年快乐，还有 11.56小时
<Kandu> cfy: 正確性總是比速度更重要的，速度還能靠硬件來彌補，編譯器，解釋器的發展來改進，或者改進下算法，優化下架構和設計。有些語言設計得就容易寫出錯誤代碼，改不了的
<CryChen> 请问我以自己的昵称登录后，说已经被占用，用密码确认的命令是怎么样的
<Kandu> cfy: 弟弟要玩遊戲 重啟進 win32
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> dota?
<archl> 都玩 dota。。。多么无聊的游戏啊。。。
<cfy> archl: ....
<adam8157> archl: 没回家?
<archl> adam8157没。
<CryChen1> hi
<kk> CryChen1, 好 ㍤ 12:35 新年快乐，还有 11.42小时
<CryChen> hi
<kk> CryChen, 好 ㍤ 12:36 新年快乐，还有 11.39小时
<CryChen> :)
<MaskRay> Kandu: vbox..
<archl> MaskRay: ...dosbox
<BoyOfWuHan> 中午好。。
<archl> BoyOfWuHan: BOW?
<cfy> MaskRay: kandu detch了。。。
<archl> BOWH
<BoyOfWuHan> bow?
<BoyOfWuHan> 是的，武汉人
<MaskRay> cfy: detch?
<BoyOfWuHan>   在武汉
<cfy> MaskRay: detach
<BoyOfWuHan> 如何对某个人私聊？
<cfy>  /query 某人
<BoyOfWuHan> 我已经会用了。。
<MaskRay> /msg sb msg
<BoyOfWuHan> haha ...
<MaskRay> 这两个其实一样
<archl> MaskRay: 不一样。
<BoyOfWuHan> 不一样吧。。
<cfy> archl: 收到我说的没啥了么？
<archl> MaskRay: 开/不开窗的问题
<MaskRay> archl: 最终都是 PRIVMSG xxx :msg
<BoyOfWuHan> :/query 这个好用
<BoyOfWuHan> 有没有人用debian啊。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 我是debian用户。。
<BoyOfWuHan>   吃饭了，，，过一会儿聊
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 网络连不上，系统也没用啊，elementary os是不是有问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361400 先祝大家新年快乐！ 今天装elementary os，装好了根本不能上网。症状如下： 装好系统编辑连接，在DSL中填了用户和密码，连接没有显示，注销后本地的连接丢失。重新建立，本地能连上，但是点互 …
<cfy> 本来想刷 archl
<cfy> 结果erc死了。。
 * MaskRay UseIrssi
<cfy> 知道。。。
<archl> cfy: perler坏
<lotcor> irssi不好用
<MaskRay> cfy: 我逐渐意识到，我对 emacs 的要求只是一个 一致性的操作环境 和 buffer/window管理，后者可以用 window manager 来而不需要 emacs
<cfy> MaskRay: 好吧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 但是，你用irssi，就缺少了emacs的很多东西了
<cfy> archl: :D
<MaskRay> cfy: 哪些？
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如occur啥的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如
<cfy> (+ 1 1) => 2
<cfy> MaskRay: paste2
<lotcor> irssi对gbk的昵称支持不行吧
<lotcor> 反正我是没有搞定
<cfy> 比如rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrray
<cfy> C-u 42 ray
<cfy> 当然。都是些无关紧要的东西
<MaskRay> 呃，我在irssi里还不会搜索。。
<cfy> 哈哈
<lotcor> ......
<phoenixlzx> 新年快乐～
<web4free> elementary 是什么啊？
<web4free> 如何取消提示信息啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.ku6.com/show/3uJzSXf3MpeqYSKxk4U8Sw...html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 实拍日本加开“女仆专列” 专陪宅男合影玩游戏1 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<woju> q
<woju> quit
<phoenixlzx> web4free: http://docs.enlightenment.org/auto/elementary/
<kk> phoenixlzx,啥网址y Elementary: Elementary
<web4free> 如何取消其它人进出聊天室的消息提示？
<woju> web4free: 百度一下便知
<woju> web4free: 命令好像是ignore
<archl> woju: 护士某人
<web4free1> 就是谷歌不到，我才来这儿问的
<web4free1>  好了，我解决
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxyBWbtK3k0&feature=g-sci&context=G2a42225CIAAAAAAAOAA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - Nike+ FuelBand, il bracciale per gli sportivi
<luoshupeng> 大家新春快乐啊
<woju> 今天这里人还蛮多的
<knownbad> 看你的客户端。
<knownbad> 噢，已过了。
<archl> 春节过了？
<archl> 好吧。
<luoshupeng> 问个问题啊，我本子上有个指纹识别，请问在Ubuntu里有什么指纹识别的软件吗？可以用指纹来登录系统。
<archl> luoshupeng: 没有吧。
<luoshupeng> 那这个有没有什么计划啊，现在指纹越来越多了吧
<archl> luoshupeng:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-laptop.html
<kk> archl ⇪ t: The Novice Guide To Buying A Linux Laptop
<archl> luoshupeng: 计划？是笔记本厂商准不准备支持的问题。
<phoenixlzx> fingerprint-gui
<phoenixlzx> luoshupeng: 用fingerprint-gui就好了，ppa有源的
<roylez_> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天ee大兽
<adam8157> roylez_: yo? 真的假的?
<roylez_> adam8157: 显然真的
<jyfl987> 估计假的
<roylez_> cfy: 你那下载目录呢？
<cfy> roylez_: 下载目录？
<cfy> roylez_: 你说字典？
<cfy> roylez_: 假的吧。。。
<archl> roylez_ 真的？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: wget 加什么参数能让文件名比较正常？
<cfy> roylez_: 难道是农历生日？
<roylez_> cfy: 给目录
<cfy> roylez_: 什么东西的？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 难道不是 -O
<roylez_> cfy: 里面有一张ee桌面的截图
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哪个是不是要指定文件名的
<archl> roylez_ 哦。
<cfy> roylez_: 没有
<roylez_> cfy: 给目录链接啊
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha:  是的
<cfy> roylez_: ee桌面？没有啊
<roylez_> cfy: 你那整个的下载目录链接
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我就想要一种自动的参数，会正常化（不知道原理是啥，反正用浏览器下载是正常的，估计是redirect的缘故）
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> roylez_: 你说啥呢
<cfy> roylez_: http://code.google.com/p/cfy ?
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: cfy - some stuff - Google Project Hosting
<roylez_> cfy: 你那google code目录
<cfy> roylez_: 密码，在wiki下面的code里
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我知道 浏览器会根据 octect那种格式里的文件头的名字来当文件头吧
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦，那是不是说我要自己写脚本了
<cfy> 谁会lua?
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不是 写wget的patch么
<jyfl987> cfy: 你要作什么
<cfy> 怎么禁止使用global variable?
<cfy> jyfl987: 就是说用变量一定要local弄下
<roylez_> cfy jyfl987 archl adam8157 http://code.google.com/p/cfy/downloads/detail?name=ee.png&can=2&q=
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我写脚本，wget下然后1s切断，做一次grep
<jyfl987> cfy: 把 _G 替换掉就可以了
<cfy> jyfl987: _G?
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩 以前有个函数里的局部环境变量 现在5.2取消了
<cfy> jyfl987: 怎么替换_G=nil?然后呢？
<cfy> jyfl987: 我想要我必须local a一下，不然不能用a
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。真的呀。。。ee大寿
<jyfl987> cfy:  _G = {} 比较好
<woju> 过年了还不消停阿，还在忙工作？
<cfy> jyfl987: 依然能用啊。
<jyfl987> cfy: 就那样就行了
<cfy> a=3
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不会
<cfy> print(a)，还是行的呀
<jyfl987> cfy: 他自动给你设置到_G里嘛
<roylez_> cfy: 是大兽，万兽无缰
<cfy> jyfl987: 我就说怎么禁止使用global variable,比如perl的use strict
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 不在irc啊
<roylez_> cfy: en
<jyfl987> roylez_: 大受吧 不知道ee她老攻怎么给她庆祝
<jyfl987> cfy: lua没此类设置
<jyfl987> 你在 a=3的时候就自动帮你搞到全局表了
<cfy> jyfl987: 不开心。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 考虑 --content-disposition
<jyfl987> 不过好像可以通过设置_G的 metatable来拦截这类事件
<jyfl987> 我好久没写lua 需要预热下
<cfy> jyfl987: 好高级。等我看完pil,看看。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: lua的metatable很简单的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/CnCQO.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: thx
<cfy> roylez_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361406
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 水区水贴?
<archl> 深得生日快乐啊。
<namoamitabuddha> randomIO 好东西
<cfy> Kandu: 你知道不？怎么必须在使用变量前声明？比如，设置成只能用local啥的？
<cfy> jyfl987: http://www.dreamincode.net/code/snippet5522.htm
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Prevent Creation of Global Variables - Lua - Source Code | DreamInCode.net
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥语言
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: lua嘛
<lenovo> ee今天不在啊？
<cfy> 是啊
<lenovo> 过大寿去了？
<cfy> 支持你们打电话过去拜寿
<jyfl987> cfy: 这不就是我刚才说的 用 metatable
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，看到了。你果然是懂的。
<jyfl987> cfy: 我在 luaer.cn 是版主
<cfy> jyfl987: 我打不开luaer.cn
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个我管不着 我这里是可以
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 斑竹啊。。。帮咱解决下问题呗
<jyfl987> cfy: bbs.luaer.cn 你访问不了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个行。luaer.cn不行
<jyfl987> 额
<cfy> jyfl987: 哪个板块的？
<jyfl987> cfy: 你自己看 有个我的名字
<cfy> jyfl987: 新手入门。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 我发过一些动画脚本 所以就在那个版块作版主了
<cfy> jyfl987: 论坛怎么存密码的？
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥软件的lua脚本？
<jyfl987> cfy: phpwind 应该是md5的 带不带salt不知道
<jyfl987> cfy: 不是软件 就用lua-gd库 自己生成gif
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你学lua做什么
<cfy> jyfl987: C某些地方略麻烦。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 额，我竟然注册了。。。还用了。。。我的第二密码。。。完蛋了。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: md5的你怕什么 我知道总版主不会php 他不会记录=你密码的
<jyfl987> cfy: 我昨晚在用c生成 声音数据 感觉比脚本容易点 用py反而麻烦
<cfy> jyfl987: 声音数据？
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩 就是  wav的 raw data    44100hz的 16bit
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。那lua不方便？
<cfy> jyfl987: 怎么不用common lisp?
<jyfl987> cfy: 二进制操作 还是c方便 那些都不行
<jyfl987> cfy: 倒是可以考虑forth
<cfy> jyfl987: cl怎么不方便了？
<cfy> cl也方便的
<jyfl987> cfy: 我对cl还不了解 不知道她对二进制操作如何
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你非要说 ability 哪个语言都可以
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> cfy: 不过要搞声音 确实得用 lisp forth这类抽象语言比较方便
<jyfl987> 44100hz的数据很多 才1s的数据
<jyfl987> 用c是挺不爽的
<cfy> jyfl987: 对嘛。
<mraandtux> kk: Shit Pickle.
<cfy> jyfl987: cl才是王道
<kk> mraandtux, 你能不能比较客气？ ㍦ 14:38 新年快乐，还有 9.36小时
<mraandtux> kk: Pickle.
<jyfl987> cfy: 你写个cl生成数据给我看看 就是生成 0-65536范围内的二进制数据就可以了 然后用 aplay -t raw -f S16_LE -r 44100 x.raw  来播放
<jyfl987> kk: fuck you
<jyfl987> cfy: 对了 最好用数学公式生成
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥意思？还用公式？
<cfy> jyfl987: 你先写个C的。
<kk> mraandtux, 响应。 ㍦ 14:40 新年快乐，还有 9.33小时
<jyfl987> cfy: 声音一般都是 sin cos这类函数的直混合起来的
<jyfl987> cfy: 我已经有c的了 要不发你玩玩？ 你机器里有aplay么
<cfy> jyfl987: 反正从C翻译过去都是比较容易的吧。
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 好。我有aplay
<jyfl987> ok wait
<lenovo> 处理声音的话，mathmetica不行么？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教，A卡双显卡在11.10版本下安装驱动的详细过程。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361407 本人电脑为惠普4436s， 显卡类型双显卡切换（独立+集成） 显卡芯片AMD Radeon HD 6470M+AMD Radeon HD 6520G 再一次装好ubuntu11.10版本，但是显卡驱动由于打错或者某种原因导致再次开机卡在checking battery state，现在想请教1， …
<wly> ati 建议不要安装驱动了。包括官方闭源的。
<wly> 昨天我折腾了一夜。 看了大一个大牛的建议。重新做的系统
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<wly> 我用的是fedora。
<roylez_> cfy: http://imgur.com/Me5Wq
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y I've never read a fish before. - Imgur
<cfy> roylez_: fuck....
<jyfl987> cfy: gmail放不出来 我用126邮箱发给你了 你收收看
<jyfl987> cfy: 直接 make 就可以听声音了
<cfy> jyfl987: 好
<cfy> 还是tbz2啊。。
<jyfl987> 习惯了
<cfy> jyfl987: 等我打开gmail....
<wly> 大家新年快乐
<jyfl987> 额
<wly> 什么东西。
<cfy> jyfl987: 暂时打不开了。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你有地方给我传也性
<cfy> jyfl987: 好。正在进入gmail
<wly> 谁能把ati开源的驱动，给我转rpm一下。
<L-----D> 大家新年快乐
<wly> aline 在fedora下没有包。我都郁闷死了。
<jyfl987> Hi，推荐文件给你 "snd.tbz2" http://vdisk.weibo.com/s/24Vny     cfy
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y snd.tbz2_微盘下载
<mraandtux> 为什么孔庆东会在那年夏天出现？http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7145/6740438505_119c48cb11_o.jpg
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 估计是密探
<cfy> jyfl987: 不用啦。。我在看呢
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 也有可能是去广场监督同学们用普通话演讲的
<cfy> jyfl987: cl有write-char的。
<jyfl987> 我出去一下
<cfy> getchar();
<cfy> 你win啊。。。
<cfy> 还getchar一下？
<mraandtux> 总理乱入 https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/zh/0/04/Zhao.jpg
<mraandtux> 总理乱入大图： http://images.cnblogs.com/cnblogs_com/DesignPatterns/WindowsLiveWriter/fadf45f02235_9001/70318203152794%5B9%5D.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/uSQWm.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 在哪呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 归位了
<adam8157> roylez_: 湖北?
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 竟然也有网络
<roylez_> adam8157: 必须的啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 带宽多少
<roylez_> adam8157: 2M
<adam8157> roylez_: 小水管
<roylez_> adam8157: 你在威海？
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯
<cfy> 搞个3g嘛
<cfy> 到处都能irc咯
<roylez_> adam8157: 居然也有网？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paALINSBeJM&feature=g-logo&context=G232ee82FOAAAAAAADAA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - DIY Magnetometer Design
<adam8157> roylez_: 5M光纤
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<cfy> 5M。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席伤不起啊
<roylez_> adam8157: http://imgur.com/OiKUr
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Photobomb level 99 - Imgur
<roylez_> cfy: 我都说过多少次了，蛋蛋是土豪
<cfy> roylez_: 第一次听说。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: cfy 我们这里联通5M一年500, 电信一年350, 移动一年240
<happyaron> 还刷屏么？
<happyaron> adam8157: 好便宜啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 是啊 在家很舒服的
<cfy> happyaron: 这么有兴致啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 我这2M就500
<CyrusYzGTt> 刷，，
<cfy> adam8157: 好地方。。
<happyaron> cfy: 累了，找点消遣啊
<adam8157> cfy: 是啊 据说要免费提速到20M cc roylez_ happyaron
<roylez_> adam8157: ....240...
<happyaron> adam8157: 我这里似乎只能免费提到8M，而且啥时候提还不知道。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我这边移动2M一年480
<roylez_> adam8157: 电信720
<happyaron> roylez_: 恭喜你，上海？
<adam8157> roylez_: 240那个是移动的3G无线
<roylez_> adam8157: 一年？
<happyaron> adam8157: 可以漫游么？
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy好久不见
<adam8157> roylez_: en
<happyaron> adam8157: 可以漫游的话帮我办一个，lol
<happyaron> roylez_: 是啊，好久没见到harpy了
<adam8157> happyaron: 不能漫游, 只能在镇上用
<happyaron> adam8157: 那就没意思了。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/Kosk1.jpg
<happyaron> cfy: 啥时候开刷？
<L-----D> 移动的3G很慢啊？
<roylez_> adam8157: 这身材好
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯, 还是联通好, 连公司VPN快
<L-----D> 无能的很
<cfy> happyaron: 我要看你们刷好了。
<soiamso> adam8157 连国外用联通
<happyaron> L-----D: 如果是移动设备，那点差别其实感觉不出来。我朝的网络本来就很慢。
<happyaron> soiamso: 我这里联通连国外悲剧死
<happyaron> soiamso: 白天20k/s，高峰基本不通。
<L-----D> happyaron, 差远了 联通的快多了
<soiamso> happyaron: 哪里？
<happyaron> soiamso: 吉林啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 这两天在家就跟霍金似的, 歪着脖子躺床上 动动手指
<happyaron> soiamso: 连电信比连国外还要更悲剧一点。
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见蛋蛋霍金
<soiamso> happyaron: 什么线路阿，不正常吧
<happyaron> 或者霍金蛋蛋
<L-----D> 我就是忍受不了移动打开个google map都要等1分钟
<L-----D> 换成了联通的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paALINSBeJM&feature=g-logo&context=G232ee82FOAAAAAAADAA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - DIY Magnetometer Design
<roylez_> adam8157: 祝愿你有一个霍金一样光明的前途
<adam8157> ...
<happyaron> soiamso: 全省都这熊样，我电话都直接打机房里去了，他们扭扭捏捏的，行政原因解决不了
<happyaron> soiamso: 到辽宁的线路阻塞，感觉是路由写的脑残了。
<soiamso> happyaron: 电信的地盘？
<roylez_> adam8157: 3g上网卡，有流量限制么？
 * wly 跳一下
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们这儿的没有
<soiamso> roylez_: 可以用 天翼，不限流量，但是不限流量你就别想它快
<roylez_> adam8157: 全国漫游？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不能
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<soiamso> roylez_: 按小时收费就是等的时间比较长，】
<L-----D> roylez, 一般包漫游的流量少 包本地的流量多
<wly> 你们好。这个irc我使用的很少
<metbsd> 我的是4M电信光纤，挺快的
<wly_> 我是6M的
<liying> nicename 不能用中文吗
<zypeh> 不错
<soiamso> google groups 又能上了？
<zypeh> 不习惯irssi
<zypeh> 玩惯了GUI的就是不习惯命令行的
<jyfl987> cfy: 网上搞来的
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯？
<jyfl987> cfy: 那个getchar阿
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Ubuntu怎么玩zork这款文字游戏？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361409 网上找到的貌似都是win版本的。在线的太慢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 排插仔 — 2012-01-22 15:21
<jyfl987> cfy: 我的代码给你了 你的cl版本呢
<cfy> jyfl987: 等我被迫看春晚的时候给你写。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 毛 去年我是写代码过的
<cfy> jyfl987: ...那我也这样嘛。。。我现在学习下lua...
<happyaron> soiamso: 联通的地盘
<jyfl987> cfy: 我现在就在混这个了 cant wait to see your code
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<soiamso> cfy: 撸阿
<jyfl987> cfy: 你出去到外面拍个你们当地的样子给我看看
<cfy> jyfl987: ?
<cfy> soiamso: ...
<jyfl987> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dpb5i79fwsj.jpg 这是我家门口
<soiamso> cfy: lua pipe
<cfy> jyfl987: 看不了
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 你事真多
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<cfy> jyfl987: 砸了。。。有啥好看的？！
<cfy> jyfl987:  太麻烦了。。。还要连上电脑。。。
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> 等着
<jyfl987> cfy: 我想看看各地外景
<jyfl987> 最好是和我们这完全不一样的
<jyfl987> 比如广东 CyrusYzGTt
<jyfl987> 或者西北 西藏什么的
<cfy> jyfl987:  额，我拍出来的有gps信息。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 什么意思
<cfy> jyfl987: 手机嘛。。
<jyfl987> 我也手机拍的
<cfy> exif信息嘛。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 给邮箱，发哪个？
<jyfl987> cfy: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<cfy> jyfl987: ...好吧。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 我先吧exif信息去掉。。。否则太危险了。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 有啥好怕的？？
<cfy> jyfl987: 有很具体的地址信息的啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 我在想 fib数列听起来不知道啥感觉觉
<jyfl987> cfy: 手机的照片里有地址？？
<cfy> jyfl987: gps嘛
<happyaron> cfy: 手机gps从没正常过的路过
<cfy> happyaron: ..
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你刚用飞信群发了？
<happyaron> jyfl987: y
<jyfl987> 群发的我一律不回复
<happyaron> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> 没意思 因为我都是要自己想一个的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我是几个人发一样的，分几组，lol
<happyaron> 联系人实在太多了，一个一个想我今天就啥也不用干了。
<jyfl987> 所以我不主动发 管她那么多呢
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请教一个关于PacketiX VPN设置出错的问题！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361410 前面的步骤基本都通过了，就是到了这一步手工配置VPN帐号，出现了如下错如，请求高手解答！！谢谢！！ 作者的原文http://hi.baidu.com/phoenixlzx/blog/item/e7cd219498da2858d0135ec8.html VPN Client>AccountCreate AccountCreate command - Create New VP …
<CyrusYzGTt> thepiratebay.org/torrent/6833511/IBM_i_V7R1_Complete
<Kandu> cfy: 設置下環境
<fvw> 有用emacs的吗?
<fvw> 问个问题
<fvw> define个快捷键 最优先的 怎么define呢
<Kandu> cfy: http://paste.debian.net/153162/
<fvw> Kandu: lua?
<Kandu> fvw: 嗯
<fvw> 哦 emacs的问题 有人帮忙吗?
<fvw> 怎么有流行起lua了 python的库多哦
<cfy> Kandu: 不明白。。。
<fvw> lua的全局变量 都在 G里
<Kandu> cfy: pil 看下去，就明白了
<jyfl987> fvw: 我也纳闷嘛
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。你看了多久？
<fvw> cfy: pil 看完没 http://www.lua.org/pil/
<kk> fvw ⇪ t: Programming in Lua : contents
<cfy> fvw: 没
<Kandu> cfy: 不知多久
<fvw> jyfl987: 不过 通过 lua 学学 函数式编程 也不错
<cfy> lua...
<nTest> emacs用global-set-key ?
<cfy> 函数式变成？！
<jyfl987> lua的pil真的不错 看完对 脚本语言那套把戏全了解了
<fvw> nTest: 不够优先 会被 miro-mode 覆盖
<fvw> cfy: 词法作用域 闭包 挺有趣的
<soiamso> cfy: 这么简单的结构，后面就是越来越多的 template ...
<fvw> cfy: js lisp py 都有
<Kandu> cfy: 你試試在 n=2 後面寫個 m=3 然後在最後 print(m) ，只能 print 出一個 nil, 所以就沒影響全局
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.dreamincode.net/code/snippet5522.htm
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Prevent Creation of Global Variables - Lua - Source Code | DreamInCode.net
<fvw> lua 好像也有lint 可以用用
<fvw> nTest: 怎么办
<cfy> fvw: 哦。忘了你了。。。
<fvw> jyfl987: 你在用py吗?
<phoenixlzx> arch不能正常关机，各位遇到过没
<fvw> phoenixlzx: 不如用debian 呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: 他可真能寫，還寫元表
<phoenixlzx> 到 unmounting Non-API filesystems 这就卡住了
<phoenixlzx> fvw: .....
<cfy> fvw: Kandu: :D
<phoenixlzx> 不想换，刚装好不久
<fvw> Kandu: 一般都要用的meta表
<cfy> fvw: Kandu: 这个是我需要的，我需要‘完全’禁用global :D
<cfy> lua一点都不快。。。。
<cfy> 还没有perl快。。。。。
<fvw> cfy: 可以呀  lualint检查下
<fvw> cfy: 模拟下oo 基本就可以了
 * cfy pasted "read-write" at http://paste2.org/get/1878819
<cfy> fvw: 帮我看下这个
<cfy> fvw: 还能优化不？
<fvw> cfy: 关键是纯C 可以嵌入
<cfy> 这个比不过 $ time  perl -e 'open IN,"<","/home/cfy/all-passwd/allpasswd";open OUT,">","/tmp/b";while(<IN>){print OUT $_;}'
<soiamso> cfy: lua jit  比 perl快吧
<cfy> fvw: 哦。帮我优化这个程序。不能嵌入C。需要纯lua
<fvw> cfy: 用 read all
<cfy> soiamso: 我在测试。单纯读入一行，输出一行。perl快。
<cfy> fvw: 文件很大哦。
<fvw> cfy: 一行行的读 时间都在io上了
<cfy> fvw: 全部读入？内存不够用。
<cfy> fvw: 那为啥perl快呢？
<fvw> cfy: 那就一段一段的读
<cfy> fvw: 哈哈。
<cfy> perl为啥更快？
<cfy> fvw: 怎么一段一段？
<soiamso> cfy: line buffer, multi-line buffer,  cow的话就没有buffer
<jyfl987> fvw: 恩 我靠py吃饭
<soiamso> cfy: 后面那个是其他特性跟语言没有关系
<cfy> soiamso: 啥？
<fvw> cfy: buffer了把
<cfy> 其实我需要的还是perl么。。。。
<jyfl987> buffer size多大的？
<cfy> 看来是perl太好了。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 可以自己实现 这个又不难
<soiamso> cfy: http://luajit.org/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y The LuaJIT Project
<cfy> soiamso: 我本来就是用luajit跑的。
<cfy> jyfl987: 那我还不如C。
<jyfl987> cfy: luajit在io上没啥可加速的
<cfy> 都可以自己实现。。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 你写的那个代码还有很多空间提升的 mmap 你用了没有？
<soiamso> cfy: lazy mmap 呢？
<cfy> soiamso: 没。。
<cfy> 我看看
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，不過也用不到元表 setfenv 就夠
<jyfl987> cfy: c的问题在于 不定长字符串麻烦 但是你平时就用的这个多
<cfy> soiamso: perl没有mmap.也很快
<cfy> jyfl987: 对啊。但是lua略慢啊。。。。
<soiamso> cfy: perl 有read buffer吧 ?
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。这个再说。
<soiamso> cfy: 你是手工输入吗？
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯，我需要的就是这种语言。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 因为这是算法问题 靠jit没用
<cfy> 哦只是比较下
<Kandu> cfy: http://paste.debian.net/153163/
<cfy> jyfl987: 不管有没有用 luajit总比lua快吧
<soiamso> cfy: 你lua 的实现就没有使用 buffer 是 getchar 一个一个读一行一行读。而且每次到磁盘上读。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 转成本地吗只是理论上快 如果你不是大量操作 看不出来什么的 你这主要是io
<soiamso> cfy: 你应该用 io.read , io.write ?
<cfy> 我不求理解程序
<jyfl987> soiamso: c库不是有buffer么
<cfy> 只求比我那个perl快的lua程序
<cfy> 求代码。
<soiamso> jyfl987: 没有吧，getchat 有buffer ?
<cfy> 不要讲技术啦，只求代码
<jyfl987> soiamso: 记得c那本书里有讲阿
<jyfl987> soiamso: 因为有 ungetc
<soiamso> cfy: lua是很底层的语言？
<cfy> fvw: jyfl987: 某字符串不能直接修改。只能复制个新的，然后在新的上面修改。。
<cfy> fvw: jyfl987: 看来也快不到哪里去啊。。
<soiamso> cfy: http://www.lua.org/pil/21.2.1.html
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: Programming in Lua : 21.2.1
<soiamso> cfy: pil 不是有写吗？
<jyfl987> cfy: 都这么干 py也是如此的
<soiamso> cfy: 。。。。。。
<cfy> soiamso: 我没看完啊。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你说错了 是修改以后的结果输出到新的字符串上
<cfy> soiamso: 我只是对熟悉lua的人求代码。
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，print(n) 前漏了個 f()
<cfy> jyfl987: 但是，原字符串没变啊
<Kandu> cfy: 陪弟弟玩了一天，啥都沒幹..
<jyfl987> cfy: 是的 但是不是在新字符串上修改
<jyfl987> 逻辑不一样的
<soiamso> cfy: 所有语言都基本有 list 跟 array, 就算经常用的那个是要复制新的，也有一个后备的是为了性能的版本而在原地修改。
<cfy> jyfl987: 。。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。
<cfy> soiamso: ...
 * cfy 算了，我还是看书。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 我不熟悉，也写了一百多行，也就写过一次
<fvw> cfy: 书有 直接copy
<jyfl987> cfy: 我还等你的cl版本的代码
<cfy> jyfl987: 有点小失望。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 对于lua.
<jyfl987> cfy: there's no magic
<cfy> 本来以为很快的。至少得比perl快吧。
<cfy> jyfl987: 唉。
<jyfl987> after you read the book LOL
<soiamso> cfy: 最快的方法是 lazy mmap, 然后 copy
<jyfl987> cfy: 但是作逻辑运算什么的快嘛
<cfy> jyfl987: 算了，总算能和C结合好。
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。
<jyfl987> cfy: 还有她的coroutine调用开销小阿
<cfy> soiamso: 。
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。
<cfy> jyfl987: 我继续看书。
<soiamso> cfy: 你那种这么自动的想法适合用 haskell 这类
<jyfl987> 你要是弄个网游 开个上万几十万个agent 就看出好处了
<cfy> soiamso: 呵呵。
<fvw> cfy: 要快用C
<cfy> soiamso: 或许吧。
<cfy> fvw: C麻烦嘛。
<jyfl987> 不过 coroutine不是真并发 要真并发还是上ati吧
<fvw> cfy 差不多
<cfy> fvw:  你也说的。字符串处理
<cfy> jyfl987: ati?
<cfy> fvw: 真的假的。。。如果差不多。我还学啥。。。。
<fvw> cfy: 这是
<jyfl987> cfy: 目前流处理器最多的显卡貌似是ati的
<fvw> cfy: 函数编程 闭包 递归
<fvw> cfy: 好东西在这
<cfy> fvw: 切
<cfy> fvw: 我有common lisp
<jyfl987> fvw: 她是玩lisp的
<cfy> fvw: 对这种东西。不屑
<jyfl987> cfy: 所以你注定要失望
<cfy> jyfl987: 好吧。
<soiamso> cfy: 代码开发速度与程序性能的平衡点。。
<fvw> cfy: 那就算了 lua 就是学lisp的
<jyfl987> cfy: 不如学学forth
<fvw> cfy: lisp ok
<roylez_> cfy: arch的ppstream又不能用了
<cfy> fvw: ....
<roylez_> cfy: nnnnnd
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你还想ppstream呢?
<fvw> fvw: cfy 你用emacs把 我的问题 你可以解答不
<cfy> roylez_: 我开虚拟机+xp+qq旋风。
<cfy> fvw: 不能。。。
<fvw> cfy: 迅雷 only
<fvw> cfy: 你不是用 emacs嘛
<cfy> fvw: ...
<roylez_> gebjgd: lib32-qt4里面的libQtWebKit库被去掉了，结果就不能用了
<cfy> jyfl987: forth?我装啥编译器？解释器？啥书？
<fvw> cfy: 怎么也叫我丁酉个 miro-mode 加载进去呀
<roylez_> cfy: 扣抠旋风，你真能耐
<soiamso> cfy: lisp 干你那个活也不快吧
<cfy> fvw: 我不会啊。。
<cfy> jyfl987: dev-lang/gforth ?
<jyfl987> cfy: 简单 http://www.forth.com/starting-forth/  这里是官方提供的教程
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Starting Forth - Leo Brodie
<fvw> cfy: 有学 lisp 不用 emacs的?
<jyfl987> cfy: 然后用她官方提供的 swiftforth免费版
<cfy> soiamso: 是不快啊。但是C的话，我写起来问题多。比如字符串处理，对吧
<cfy> soiamso: 所以我想学快的。在某种程度上代替C
<soiamso> cfy: 用glib 这类的 ？
<jyfl987> cfy: forth非常快 而且语句不罗嗦 所以我是想底层用lisp 高层用forth
<fvw> jyfl987: 搞不懂
<cfy> jyfl987: soiamso: fvw: 我觉得lua甚至可以跑在单片机上。。。。
<soiamso> cfy: C 就是要用库。。。
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯？
<jyfl987> 反过来当然也可以
<fvw> cfy: 是可以
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯
<jyfl987> cfy: 可以阿 有个叫  elua的项目
<jyfl987> e for embed
<cfy> jyfl987: 好
<cfy> fvw: 但是，现在看来。。。太慢。。。
<fvw> cfy: 早就 有人实现了
<fvw> cfy: 只是比C稍慢
<jyfl987> 不过跟forth比 lua实在是太大 太慢了
<fvw> cfy: 刚才是你的io慢
<soiamso> cfy: 需要lua的coroutine 是基于 时间分片的。
<cfy> fvw: 那你给快的。
<fvw>  http://www.lua.org/pil/21.2.1.html
<kk> fvw ⇪ t: Programming in Lua : 21.2.1
 * cfy 只求超过这个 $ time  perl -e 'open IN,"<","/home/cfy/all-passwd/allpasswd";open OUT,">","/tmp/b";while(<IN>){print OUT $_;}'
<fvw> cfy: 书上说的很清楚
<fvw> cfy: copy & paste
<fvw> cfy: 加个buf
<cfy> fvw: en
<fvw> soiamso: coroutine 是自己放弃的
<jyfl987> cfy: 跟你说了 算法问题而已 perl无非是把 buffered 的那个库默认带了而已
<cfy> fvw: do i need buffer when write?
<jyfl987> that's why its so fat
<cfy> jyfl987: oh
<fvw> soiamso: 其实没多大用的 要多线程 还是 ptheard
<fvw> cfy: 同一个
<fvw> cfy: 读一块 写一块
<jyfl987> 你非要我们用lua实现 还不是那套代码 先 read(4096) -> blocks 然后一个个字节找\n
<fvw> jyfl987:   local lines, rest = f:read(BUFSIZE, "*line")
<jyfl987> fvw: 哼哼 这个不知道是不是调 buffered 库的
<fvw> 可能用line效率不高
<soiamso> cfy: 看来lisp不适合做教学语言
<cfy> soiamso: why?
<fvw> 最好是想 得到 size read(num) 这样读 应该会更快
<fvw> 不用检测\n
<soiamso> cfy: 看到你的疑问就知道了。
<cfy> soiamso: .....
<fvw> 抽象的太高?
<jyfl987> fvw: 底层还不是得检测 lol
<cfy> soiamso: i just wonder why lua seems slower than perl
<jyfl987> 系统应该会有库的哈
 * cfy afk
<fvw> jyfl987: 不用啦 seek 得到 长度 固定长度 读入n次
<jyfl987> cfy: 你给她加个带buffer的库就不慢了 不过官方是不会带的
<fvw> jyfl987: 不以line为单位
<jyfl987> fvw: 她现在就是想按行读而已
<jyfl987> passwd文件是按行的
<fvw> jyfl987: 看他程序 不需要好像
<fvw> jyfl987: 好像就是个copy而已
<jyfl987> fvw: 只是复制确实不需要
<fvw> http://www.lua.org/pil/21.1.html
<kk> fvw ⇪ t: Programming in Lua : 21.1
<fvw> pil 其实 都讨论的很清楚了
<jyfl987> 是阿 书上港过得
<fvw> 好久没用
<jyfl987> 我也是 不过马上要用了
<jyfl987> nginx+lua+redis 性能非常好
<fvw> jyfl987: 我还是lamp
<soiamso> cfy: mmap .....
<jyfl987> fvw: 太落后了 你需要加强下 nginx作插件对你这种c用户也有利点
<fvw> jyfl987: 能用就行
<jyfl987> fvw: -]
<fvw> jyfl987: 你做后台
<jyfl987> fvw: nginx+lua 直接用配置就可以完成简单工作了 多方便
<fvw> jyfl987: php 顶住
<jyfl987> fvw: 那你配mpm了？ 没上mpm恐怕顶不住
<fvw> 晕了 我的emacs问题 还没解决
<jyfl987> lol cfy你不给fvw解决下 emacs问题
<fvw> jyfl987: 无 我是 初级用户
<jyfl987>  fvw  这里我知道 emacser都很低调 主要是都vimer带帽子
<fvw> jyfl987: 用nginx apace 对我来说 都差不多
<jyfl987> 浮在水面上的就那几个
<fvw> 我是emacs外壳下的vimer
<jyfl987> fvw: 最近我也学了 哈
<fvw> emacs跑viper......
<fvw> 一起 xp比较慢一直用 发现debian emacs速度尚可 打算用用
<fvw>  xp比较慢一直没用
<gebjgd> fvw: debian vim更快
<fvw> gebjgd: 是 可惜 扩展性一般
<gebjgd> fvw: 怎么一般了?
<fvw> gebjgd: 起码emacs可以模拟vim vim不可以模拟emacs
<fvw> gebjgd: 我在emacs 可以用vim快捷的操作方式 又可以用emacs强大的lisp
<gebjgd> fvw: 因为emacs用户爱vim
<gebjgd> fvw: 不会lisp的撸过
<fvw> emacs的按键方式 的确没vim快 但是 lisp强太多
<fvw> 如果速度尚可 emacs 下用vim应该是  vimer的首选
<fvw> vimirc 夭折了 erc 还活的 欢快
<gebjgd> 有几个人用vimirc的
<snugglecat> 新年快乐
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 贱猫
<snugglecat> ......
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<snugglecat> 肥肠男
<gebjgd> snugglecat: jagdwurst是肠男
<snugglecat> knownbad, 色男， 新年快乐
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 他睡了.被我搞完了
<snugglecat> 你是肥肠
<snugglecat> .......
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 好吧.减肥中 不过我没五羊肥
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我为了你守着玉米棒
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 肥肠羊 新年快乐
<snugglecat> 都是肥肠
<soiamso> cfy: 速度比perl快了吗？
<knownbad> 玉米棒已塗满奶油等着你
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 那我应该放嘴，还是放菊花呢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我su到一个权限更低的用户下，发现无法从命令行打开浏览器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361413 Code: [leo@~]$ su test 密码： test@leo-desktop:/home/leo$ firefox No protocol specified No protocol specified Error: cannot open display: :0.0 test@leo-desktop:/home/leo$ No protocol specified 有办法让他打开吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo_songwei — 2012- …
<fvw> gebjgd: 完全不能用
<knownbad> 有两头。。。随你
<knownbad> 双倍的乐趣
<knownbad> 过年你不出去？
<gebjgd> snugglecat:
<zerta_D> 过年在家里宅好点，
<snugglecat> .........
<knownbad> 有小孩就得出去，现代的童年已没多少乐趣了。
<snugglecat> 准备看春晚
<gebjgd> knownbad: 瞎说
<zerta_D> 出去逛街，下雨。店铺大多也已关门/
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接买几个变形金刚和lego
<happyaron> zerta_D: 回来泡irc
<snugglecat> 我这和美国不一样阿， 春节，街上全没人的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小孩美出鼻涕泡
<knownbad> 不，我是睁着眼睛说瞎话。
<snugglecat> 我和儿子出去就俩野鬼
<zerta_D> 在家里上网真爽。
<knownbad> 穿多些嘛。
<happyaron> fvw: 还是 irssi 好用，erc 按错键就太悲剧了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小孩美出屁泡
<gebjgd> weechat好用
<zerta_D> 又暖和。又安静。不需要应酬。
<knownbad> 你平常又不给出去
<happyaron> fvw: 应该把 vim 装到 emacs 里，作为 emacs 的文件编辑器。
<fvw> happyaron: 我要定义个快捷键 最高优先级的 怎么办
<fvw> happyaron: 恩
<fvw> happyaron: emacs os
<happyaron> y
<fvw> 展望
<happyaron> fvw: 它早就是个os了
<happyaron> fvw: 除了缺文件编辑器，别的啥都不缺。
<fvw> 那 viper 就是干这事的
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> emacs除了缺文件编辑器 什么都不缺
<fvw> happyaron:  我要定义个快捷键 最高优先级的 怎么办
<happyaron> fvw: 没这需求，表示不知道
<fvw> thanks
<CyrusYzGTt> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6829298/microcore_4.1.iso
<fvw> happyaron: i findhttp://stackoverflow.com/questions/683425/globally-override-key-binding-in-emacs/1758639#1758639
<kk> fvw ⇪ t: keyboard shortcuts - Globally override key binding in Emacs - Stack Overflow
<phoenixlzx> 大家新年快乐呀
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我想问问 mldonkey 支不支持 PT的？？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: PT 标准工具：transmission
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我知道 ..我也安装了。。 但是，，我想 mldonkey支持
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: qt支持
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我安装了 transmisson 的 CLI 和 GTK 版
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 可惜有的学校自认 utorrent
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ..大小眼 的父神。。今晚 新年了，，让 大小眼 回魂，，
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ .. 额。。 utorrent也有linux版，，可惜了，，我不是读书的
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: utorrent cpu100% 无法使用
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: wine it
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ... 额。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神奇了，， 今天的 ed2k服务器 都是 USA的，，
<gebjgd> transmissioncli多给力
<gebjgd> 支持-er
<gebjgd> 全加密
<snugglecat> knownbad, @金矢：今天家里朋友聚会，几个加入美国籍或有绿卡的朋友大倒苦水。美国政府最近宣布对美国公民和绿卡身份的人财产状况进行调查，防止隐瞒财产和逃税对他们是一大打击。据讲去美国驻华使领馆约谈放弃绿卡的人大幅增加，排队都约不上。一些有美国籍的华人把财产也挂在国内亲属的帐上。看来赴美移民形势不妙。
<gebjgd> 警察叔叔看不到
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你怎么办
<snugglecat> knownbad, 调查了你么
<CyrusYzGTt> ..可惜 transmission 不支持 ed2k..
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你刚知道?
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 从来不用ed2k
<knownbad> 有，玉米棒被查封了。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 那网络是开放的.警察叔叔随便看
<knownbad> 今晚给你的是最后一根。
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 之前略有所闻
<snugglecat> knownbad, ....
<knownbad> 请珍惜。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 好吧，，吾所谓
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你在天朝是无所谓
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ..额，，也不是，，我有时 用 vpn 就要关闭了。。
<knownbad> 美国政府最近宣布对美国公民和绿卡身份的人财产状况进行调查 -》 你觉得可能吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可能
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我的 vpn 上不去了， 以前可以的
<roylez_> knownbad: 你不看新闻的么？
<gebjgd> roylez_: 他就天天去健身房看白人妞意淫的
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ ..看起来，， USA在向 专制 前进
<knownbad> 有海外收入和财产的才查。
<gebjgd> roylez_: 新闻他读不懂
<snugglecat> knownbad, CHAP authentication succeeded
<snugglecat> MPPE required, but kernel has no support. 出现这么一个错误
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没查怎么知道有没有
<knownbad> 呵呵，有白妞看是福利。
<roylez_> knownbad: http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/01/21/1608217.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 太大也苦恼：男子睪丸重89斤 筹款百万欲切除(图) - wenxuecity.com
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你老婆不是算海外收入么
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 显然算
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 为么不自己 挥刀 。。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 由外国财务机构给资料，所以不是乱查的。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 恨你
<snugglecat> 那我给资料
<snugglecat> knownbad 收入了 一海外老婆
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 恨我干嘛
<knownbad> 我老婆算海外支出吧？
<snugglecat> .........
<snugglecat> ni
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ maya 说 喜欢你，。。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 自己挥刀容易剌歪
<snugglecat> 你的支出算成本把
<snugglecat> 你的利润呢
<cfy> soiamso: fvw: use buffer,lua is faster than perl
<knownbad> 我还不能减税呢。  没社安卡号码。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 好吧，， 那么  葵花宝典 不是 要自己 切除的么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ......
<knownbad> 基本上我失血。
<snugglecat> 在额头打个
<snugglecat> 不说了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 一边去，， 今天 22:00 之前你不能在这说话
<knownbad> 毫无利润可言。
<snugglecat> 说得有点像贩卖奴隶了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 小说
<snugglecat> ..............
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 学过语文没
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ... 电视上是这么说的
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 木有
<gebjgd> 正在看CNTV
<gebjgd> 处女电视
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<fvw> cfy: good
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ..大小眼的父神，， 请求 大小眼 今晚复活
<snugglecat> amaya 装不了
<cfy> fvw: but is there a convenient way to know where the line is end by a "\n"?
<cfy> fvw: in lua
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 闭嘴
<cfy> jyfl987: can you use clozure cl?
<fvw> 如果你用read line 的花 就是行为单位
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez_: chairman
<cfy> fvw: but,i need a extra write("\n")
<roylez_> cfy: 说国语，否则踢
<gebjgd> 李欲肛是谁?
<cfy> roylez_: i can't use scim now T_T
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 给我 OP t cfy  snugglecat
<gebjgd> 李欲肛是谁?
<gebjgd> cfy: 输入法都搞不定了还玩lua
<roylez_> gebjgd: 李玉刚
<gebjgd> cfy: 丢脸
<gebjgd> roylez_: 干嘛的
<cfy> gebjgd: ...
<roylez_> gebjgd: 给你普及下
<knownbad> 李欲肛是倪脱肛的弟弟
<gebjgd> knownbad: 明白了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是涂红肛的表弟?
<snugglecat> 为什么
<snugglecat> 为什么踢我
<knownbad> 是猫屁眼的表弟。
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 给Arch64安装iNodeClient认证客户端 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361415 貌似是我原创吧 前一段时间刚刚踏入Arch的大门，为了顺应时代潮流，装了个Arch64，结果死活装不上学校的校园网认证客户端iNodeClient ，无奈换回了Arch32 当时不了解Arch所以的出了Arch64不能安装iNodeClient的结论，对此我表示十分的抱歉 现 …
<snugglecat> .......
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 给我 OP t snugglecat
<snugglecat> 广白话， 踢吾踢
<snugglecat> .........
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 照踢
<roylez_> 过年，算了
<knownbad> 扑街？
<snugglecat> 踢你个死人头， 有气某店透
<knownbad> snugglecat: 叫他扑街去。
<snugglecat> 踢你个死人头， 踢到你有气某店透
<fvw> cfy: 用字符替换 把 如果又要 一行行取有点慢
<snugglecat> 踢你个死人手， 踢到.....
<fvw> cfy: 如果非要得到一行行 可以 看看手册 好像有 提成 一个list的
<knownbad> 没关系，过年见红好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆什么时候去你那里卖?
<knownbad> 二月。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和我一样
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你逃离老婆吧?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆回国
<gebjgd> knownbad: 去香格里拉
<knownbad> 你去spring break快活去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 算了. 搞不定年轻小姑娘
<knownbad> 怎么过年后回去？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩 没时间
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 下一句系什么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<knownbad> 机票是便宜些。
<snugglecat> 踢你个死人头， 踢到你有气无点透
<cfy> fvw: oh
<snugglecat> 下一句系咩野
<knownbad> 较惨的是去前忙和回来后隔天就得工作再加班。
<snugglecat> 踢你个死人手，....
<fvw> cfy: 定义一个 miro 问题解决了
 * knownbad 摸摸 snugglecat 的屁屁。
<snugglecat> 。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你没听说过 贱猫屁股摸不得
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滚蛋
<cfy> fvw: how ?
<knownbad> 一指还是两指？
<snugglecat> 踢你个小人手， 等你有钱某识收
<snugglecat> 打你个小人耳，等你日日疴烂屎，敏屎用手指。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 老婆还可以调试差我就得马上去上班。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你调试你老婆??
<knownbad> 调时差。
<knownbad> 我强奸她。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你都无法强奸她
<gebjgd> knownbad: 累的无法勃起
<knownbad> 叫她吸吸。。。呵呵
<snugglecat> knownbad, 挺押韵的
<knownbad> 星期4回来，星期五回公司，星期六加班。
<snugglecat> 调时差， 强奸她
<knownbad> snugglecat: 就算年终奖金吧。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 当红包也行。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 周6干嘛加班?
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 他是富士康驻美技工
<knownbad> 刚好公司的email outsource出去。  我老板直等到我通知他行程才跟我说的。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我是玉米康厂。
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> outsource??? 出院???
<snugglecat> 外源???
<knownbad> 男基工。
<snugglecat> 啥来的
<knownbad> 外包啦。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 不懂
<knownbad> cloud去了。
<snugglecat> insource 是内包么
<snugglecat> 外包不是 outpackage 么
<snugglecat> 外面的包裹
<knownbad> 相反词是inhouse.
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> inhouse??? 内房??
<snugglecat> inhouse women 是不是内人的意思
<knownbad> 你不是要学英文吗？
<snugglecat> 内屋
<snugglecat> 在听美国之音学英文
<kiss_kill> 偶来了，青青在不在啊？
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 假
<snugglecat> ...........
<snugglecat> 什么假了
<snugglecat> 美国之音都有个时间教英文的
<gebjgd> 正在看btv
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 回老窝了？
<gebjgd> jyfl987: cntv
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 处女电视
<knownbad> 没关系，慢慢来别放弃。
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 处女放不开 lol
<snugglecat> kiss_kill, 啥青青
<gebjgd> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> gebjgd: cntv么
<snugglecat> 晓晴到底是谁啊
<gebjgd> jyfl987: cntv为什么放不开?
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 没什么好片
<snugglecat> 大家都在等春晚吗
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 正在看养生堂
<jyfl987> 无聊 一回国就被这般洗脑
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 没回国
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 没时间回
<ghosTM55> 各位新年快乐，吃年夜饭去了~~~
<snugglecat> ghosTM55, ......
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你呢， 怎么过年阿
<jyfl987> gebjgd: what
<jyfl987> 我都吃完了
<alvin_rxg> 1月1號過啦呀，還什麽年
<jyfl987> 居然才开始吃年饭
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 是过春节 笨
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 怎么过春节阿
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg: 民国开国没有强制易正溯嘛
<alvin_rxg> 春節是啥，能吃嘛？
<jyfl987> 要是在古代 你敢在春节过年 那是怀念前朝 搞不好要掉脑袋
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> http://public.blu.livefilestore.com/y1pZ37ghw7_b-P5qLKiY9_KBR7qSDIPRsxh9ts8xIbavQ7eoxcNVAFG8I6XZrHOqs_5nE7Qz8lSGydUM4AXIp_XWg/5.jpg?psid=1
<snugglecat> 这个
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你可要吸取教训
<alvin_rxg> LOL   一个操湖南口音的中年男子庄重的宣布“中华人民共和国中央人民政府今天成立了，中国人民从此站起来了”，后面突然传来一声怒吼“不说普通话的都是王八蛋！”......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> kno
<snugglecat> knownbad, 貌似是你台湾的 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b47ee31jw1dpb5my5phfg.gif
<knownbad> 演练的谁不会？
<knownbad> 解放军不是更威猛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gtkqq相当可以了.能看到群列表了
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b47ee31jw1dpb5pa9wn3g.gif 这个
<alvin_rxg> 這年頭不怎麽用qq了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有同学啥的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<knownbad> 你爷爷的，玉米棒还不够？
<snugglecat> ....
<knownbad> 去睡了，你保重别被踢了。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问在论坛发表帖子怎么输入图片？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361419 如题，不能发图片，还真不太方便提问题和回答问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 rrr789 — 2012-01-22 17:59
<mengfei> 有用kvm的不？
<mengfei> 我刚学着用，
<snugglecat> haode
<snugglecat> knownbad, 睡个好觉
<mengfei> 都说kvm快，我怎么觉得比较慢啊，装个xp比vbox慢多了，而且图形支持也太差了
<gebjgd> mengfei: 装什么xp
<LOL_> hi
<happyaron> mengfei: vbox 对主流操作系统的安装和开机速度有优化的
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> gebjgd: 装win7
<mengfei> 哦
<kk> LOL_, 好 ㍪ 18:09 新年快乐，还有 5.84小时
<happyaron> mengfei: 实际跑I/O性能的时候，才见分晓
<mengfei> 这样子啊
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不行 win7至少8G内存
<happyaron> gebjgd: lol
<LOL_> zhou: zhan 的弟弟？
<snugglecat> zhan 你是晓晴啊
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你是晓白啊?
<cfy> jyfl987: e....
<snugglecat> 昨晚有个 xiaoqing的人
<jyfl987> cfy: za?
<cfy> jyfl987: on some byte. my lisp's output  is one larger than yours...
<\b> snugglecat: 过年啦
<jyfl987> hd7970怎么才 2048个流处理器阿
<cfy> jyfl987: maybe the float's problem....
<\b> snugglecat: 小白~~
<jyfl987> 我还以为要上万了
<snugglecat> \b, 新年快乐
<LOL_> gebjgd: pussy是啥意思？
<jyfl987> cfy: you need to use float number while computing , but for output integer please
 * cfy pasted "sgen" at http://paste2.org/get/1878916
<cfy> jyfl987: (in-package :sgen)
<\b> snugglecat: 同快乐
<cfy> jyfl987: (main "/tmp/abc")
<jyfl987> will check that
<cfy> jyfl987: of course,i use float number
<gebjgd> LOL_: 自己查字典
<jyfl987> i need to install sbcl
<cfy> jyfl987: i don't know what's going wrong....
<snugglecat> :)
<cfy> jyfl987: -000000c0  d8 ee d8 f0 d8 f2 d8 f4  d8 f6 d8 f7 d8 f9 d8 fb  |................|
<cfy> +000000c0  d8 ee d8 f0 d8 f2 d8 f4  d8 f5 d8 f7 d8 f9 d8 fb  |................|
<cfy> jyfl987: diff -u each hexdump -C of the output
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你上次说两个亚洲棒子无法满足欧洲女人的pussy,到现在我都不知道是啥意思
<gebjgd> LOL_: 没说过
 * LOL_ 难道我太纯洁了
<gebjgd> LOL_: 查群记录我从来没说过
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你说过，你还说国外的妹子很勇猛
<jyfl987> cfy: how to use it ? i store it at sgen.cl
<cfy> jyfl987: (load "sgen.cl")
<gebjgd> LOL_: 找记录 我绝对没说过
<cfy> jyfl987: (in-package :sgen)
<cfy> jyfl987: (main "/tmp/output")
<LOL_> 。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux vi 底色 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361417 vi编辑器的文字有底色 请问怎么去掉底色 还有，我第一在论坛发帖，请问怎么发图片 统计信息: 发表于 由 rrr789 — 2012-01-22 17:51
<jyfl987> cfy: got it
<jyfl987> cfy: i like to use high level language which have the ability to low level data
<cfy> jyfl987: :D
<cfy> jyfl987: it should be easy to translate C to common lisp.
<cfy> jyfl987: i'm figuring what's going wrong
<jyfl987> cfy: yep, with ugly syntax and wired structure from a pure cl programmer?
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> cfy: actrualy ,there should be a macro for line 28-30, so that it could be re-used at once
<zerta_D> 各位今晚看春晚吗？
<cfy> jyfl987: yeah,and data2 is useless....
<cfy> jyfl987: data2 is  also useless in C....
<cfy> i think
<jyfl987> cfy: yes
<cfy> jyfl987: haha
<jyfl987> cfy: ] , just leave c programming for years
<jyfl987> 加入Google+，即可观赏日本女子天团 AKB48 演唱会 Google+ 直播 - 就在今晚5点。
<cfy> jyfl987: gen 2.02
<jyfl987> cfy: what?
<cfy> jyfl987: the output is different in C and cl
<cfy> (gen 2.02) != gen(2.02)
<jyfl987> cfy: oh
<jyfl987> there's a float -> int translation and sin/cos might be another problem
<cfy> jyfl987: faint...
<cfy> jyfl987: your pi is not so percision in C....
<cfy> precise
<cfy> jyfl987: float pi = 3.141592653589793;.....
<cfy> jyfl987: haha
<jyfl987> cfy: i copy from the internet
<cfy> jyfl987: so the output of C is wrong....
<cfy> jyfl987: hahahaahahhahahhahaa
<jyfl987> you know the million lies network
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> float is not like double
<jiero> jyfl987: 现在干嘛？
<jyfl987> jiero: 看看cfy的代码
<jiero> jyfl987: 春节快乐
<jyfl987> jiero: 袋鼠也是
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<jiero> cfy: 。。。连话都不会说了还想着我。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 玩过单手键盘不
<cfy> jiero: yousha hongdong me ?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<jiero> jyfl987: 乐器？
<jiero> cfy: English please...
<ayaka> 有人让xen和nvidia一起工作过吗？
<cfy> jiero: ....
<cfy> jiero: can't you read pinyin?
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 小心"kmod 4-1"这个包的更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361420 RT，那个包会替换module-init-tools，导致开机时udev报错，内核崩溃 过年了，祝大家身体健康，万事如意 !!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 牵牛星 — 2012-01-22 18:40
<jyfl987> jiero: wtf
<jiero> cfy: not yours... even kk cannot read it...
<jiero> cfy: 你的pinyin kk 都看不懂。。。
<cfy> jiero: poor kangaroo
<cfy> jiero: .....
<cfy> jiero: do you have something to do tonight?
<jiero> cfy: if I want, I do have a lot
<cfy> jiero: like what?
<jiero> cfy: now Im free to do anything
<jyfl987> dvorak呢
<jiero> cfy: like gnome-shell extension
<cfy> jiero: ......
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐新年快乐
<jiero> cfy: like hack inkscape draw logo
<jiero> cfy like improve the webpage of the ebay store
<jiero> cfy: Also, I'd apply to a Uni...
<jiero> cfy: 或者我可以去学3D建模贴图和查中国历史帮助 scion
<jiero> cfy: 或者去搞 hedgewars 或者去找以前一起翻译wesnoth的家伙写wesnoth战役
<jiero> cfy 你要干嘛呢？
<jiero> cfy 或者，我直接读kindle，偷懒。
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠
<\b> jiero: pocket mouse
<cfy> jiero: 带带
<cfy> jiero: 叔叔
<cfy> jiero: 人呢？
<zerta_D>  ;)
<jiero> 车费用、
<jiero> cfy: 你叫我叔叔啊。
<gebjgd> 靠.应该买肉馅
<gebjgd> 包饺子
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 蜇曼尼 没肉馅饺子？
<jyfl987> 开玩笑阿
<cfy> jiero: 袋袋
<cfy> jiero: é¼ é¼ 
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 自己包
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 今天先吃火锅
<jiero> cfy: 去给我买百合空运来
<cfy> jiero: 为啥，袋鼠
<cfy> jiero: 你要百合干啥
<jiero> cfy: 吃
<jyfl987> jiero: 袋鼠ye 素食?
<cfy> jiero: 吃百合？
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 袋鼠吃你。
<jiero> cfy: 吃藕，吃花生
<jiero> cfy: 吃百合吃橄榄
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠 吃 jiero
<gebjgd> jiero: 搂着你表妹
<jiero> cfy: jiero 吃 cfy
<gebjgd> jiero: 搂着你表妹困觉
<jiero> roylez: 主席帮我踢了cfy
<jyfl987> jiero: 你表妹呢
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠好吃不
<jiero> jyfl987: 在看春晚
<jiero> cfy: 比你好吃。。。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 他还没身份.娶了他表妹之后 他就有身份了
<cfy> jiero: 你表妹呢？
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 春晚还没开始.他说的是假话
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你今天装傻？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 为何春晚没开始要说假话
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 一定让表妹看他的纯丸
<cfy> jyfl987: 。。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 20点才开始
<jyfl987> gebjgd: lol
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 她又没说是央视的春晚
<jiero> conflict terra restarted
<jiero> 咯了、
<jiero> 太棒了
<jiero> cfy: 玩这个 http://media.moddb.com/images/games/1/13/12677/Resource_Drop_Off_Circles.png
<cfy> jiero: 这啥
<jiero> cfy: 我说的啥？
<jiero> cfy: We fix it later.
<cfy> jiero: 这啥
<cfy> jiero: 这啥
<jyfl987> jiero: 白奥总理没对华人表示点啥？
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。我管她。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 也许有15年不看春节联欢晚会了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我说白奥的总理阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 我没看她有啥表示，那么现在看看报纸罢。
<jiero> jyfl987:  她去了 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORJmgSh7w4
<Patrick_DJ> 10年没看春晚.
<kk> jiero,啥网址y YouTube - Julia Gillard Lunar (Chinese) New Year Banquet, Sydney 2011.1.22
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文来玩hedgewars
<jiero> cfy: 你。。。
<snugglecat> 我沉浸在浓浓的年味里了
<zerta_D> snugglecat: 沒感覺到任何年味。
<snugglecat> zerta_D, 去看catv， 会让你深感年味
<zerta_D> snugglecat: 只聽到屋外鞭炮震天響。
<zerta_D> snugglecat: 不看春晚
<snugglecat> zerta_D, 不过前提是你得像和尚一样
<snugglecat> zerta_D, 抛开一切尘嚣
<snugglecat> zerta_D, 把所有注意力专注到 catv 中。
<zerta_D> snugglecat: 我做不到
<snugglecat> zerta_D, 自我洗脑
<zerta_D> snugglecat: 我五根未淨
<snugglecat> zerta_D, 那根净了就行
<zerta_D> snugglecat: 當太監？
<snugglecat> 不觉得哪朝哪代都是 宦臣弄朝的么
<snugglecat> 当今也差不多
<snugglecat> 当朝也差不多
<zerta_D> snugglecat: 我還是喜歡當純爺們
<snugglecat> 啥纯爷们
<woju> 看了好几年相声，还是结巴问路不错
<woju> 有次在天津台看到的
<snugglecat> 现在有多少纯爷们那话儿除了撒尿以外还有啥用的
<snugglecat> 都是自己解决
<zerta_D> 我單身。。。
<snugglecat> zerta_D, 表示同情
<jiero> zerta_D: 你谁啊。。。
<zerta_D> jiero: 我是zerta_D
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你那根终于能派上用场了阿
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 还能用手
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 是阿
<zerta_D> jiero: 真實身份不能告訴你
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 你要是多年不在天朝就会想看了
<jiero> zerta_D: CyrusYzGTt 你认吧，那是个笨蛋。
<woju> gebjgd: 有道理
<zerta_D> 今年過年和以往一樣，沒收到任何新年祝福短信
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不要 打扰我，，我在看  /AV
<jiero> zerta_D: 只有。。。我想劈了你。。
<jiero> zerta_D: 为啥呢。。。砍掉你的尾巴。。。
<zerta_D> 來劈我吧！
<zerta_D> 我在廣州
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 蛞蝓 虽说雌雄同体， 交配还得俩呢
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 蚯蚓也是
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你也是
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 不跟你说，你都有老婆
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ ,,你也是 广府的？？
<jyfl987> zerta_D: 广州不用我们p  你地不港补东哇，自有孔庆东去p你地
<zerta_D> 嗯
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你是客家的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不是
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 还以为你是台湾人
<zerta_D> jyfl987: 我幹嗎要講廣東話？老毛還不講普通話呢！
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看你的 av，何铭慧
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..我打简体的，，
<zerta_D> jyfl987: 其實，我老家湖北的
<jyfl987> zerta_D: 我也想知道你干嘛要讲广东话 每年一到过年，到黟县来工作的人就特别多，连央视都要专门对这些奋战在黟县的工作者表示感谢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滚蛋 ,艹
<jyfl987> zerta_D: 你地客家的？
<snugglecat> 我系
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 方言要给于理解和支持
<zerta_D> 切回简体
<zerta_D> 我老家湖北荆州的
<snugglecat> 但不会是说客家花
<zerta_D> 在广州工作了三年
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 么事 我本人就是方言使用者 我们这方言只有100k user
<snugglecat> 我是福建永定的
<zerta_D> 其实，我广州话也说得不算好
<jyfl987> 哦 原来是9头鸟
<snugglecat> 什么是9头鸟
<zerta_D> 九头鸟，就是湖北人的代称
<snugglecat> 哦
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 这个你要问问湖南骡
<snugglecat> 哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求各从位大侠帮忙，看一下这段代码！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361424 zlp@zlp:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon [sudo] password for zlp: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被【卸载】： xserver-xorg-video-all* xserver- …
<snugglecat> 去看看洗脑会开始没有
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 看AV中。。 谁打扰，就是 性无能  性冷淡 。 同时在新年 邪恶的诅咒你/妳/你们
<zerta_D> 看《人在囧途》。这片子我看了两遍了。还是觉得搞笑
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 看红灯梦
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 老片子了.
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 早日看成早泄男
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 何铭慧
<freeflyi1g> 同学们过年好
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:01:45)
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987 snugglecat ./.艹
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 菊花痒了？
<snugglecat> freeflyi1g, 新年好，给利市
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 一边去
<zerta_D> 各位今天拿了多少红包？
<ayaka> how to let apache2-mpm-worker  work with php5？
<\b> snugglecat: 神马是何銘慧?
<snugglecat> \b, /whois CyrusYzGTt
<happyaron> ayaka: fastcgi
<ayaka> happyaron, only php5-cgi?
<ayaka> happyaron, cgi的工作效率实在是太差了，apache2不是可以模块化php5成为内联的吗？
<happyaron> ayaka: worker 不行
<happyaron> ayaka: 必须 prefork
<ayaka> happyaron, prefork是多进程的阿，worker是多进程与线程混合的阿
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 何名讳?
<snugglecat> 何敏慧
<alvin_rxg> 赫敏
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 君讳何字敏慧广东广府人也
<happyaron> ayaka: 我知，但事实如此
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<ayaka> happyaron, 可是dpkg 又说apache2-mpm-prefork version of the server because it is the only version that provides thread-safe execution in the apache php module.
<ayaka> happyaron, 难道us最佳方案写错了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<alvin_rxg> 難道我掉線了？
<happyaron> ayaka: prefork 是only，也就是说只有prefork支持。
<ayaka> happyaron,  thread-safe是指线程安全吧？
<happyaron> ayaka: 反正我的使用经验上也的确prefork是only。不知道别的书上怎么写的，没看过。
<happyaron> ayaka: y
<happyaron> ayaka: 但线程安全不代表本身是以线程来处理请求的
<happyaron> 所以这里的thread safe 和 worker没啥关系
<ayaka> happyaron, 线程安全是虾米意思？我不清楚，我也知道prefork only了
<happyaron> ayaka: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thread_safety
<kk> happyaron ⇪ t: Thread safety - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<happyaron> ayaka: http://searchcio-midmarket.techtarget.com/definition/thread-safe
<kk> happyaron,啥网址y What is thread-safe? - Definition from Whatis.com
<ayaka> happyaron, 我应该自己搜索的，麻烦您了
<snugglecat> 洗脑开始
<jyfl987> 想搞个显卡 nnd
<jyfl987> happyaron: ati hd系列的推荐哪个？ 要能用到opencl
<ayaka> jyfl987, 专业的如何
<jyfl987> ayaka: 么钱买专业的
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 随便新卡都性
<ayaka> jyfl987, 1k就可以入门级了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我的是amd apu + 6670
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 推荐个价格合适 流处理器比较多的
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 随便找个就行6770
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我主机是i7的 不用再加处理器了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 现在amd的闭源驱动很不错了
 * gebjgd ccav的春晚开始了
<jyfl987> 我的 gt 430 被我刷得有问题了 nnd 该死的 nvram
<happyaron> jyfl987: 现在不了解了
<jyfl987> 才800个sp
<snugglecat> 去看春晚，拜大年
<ayaka> happyaron, 我现在真搞不懂provides字段到底有什么用ffmpeg提供libavcodec52，libavformat52结果php5-ffmpeg竟然还要装它，看来我要做只有一个man的虚拟包了
<NoIE> http://tv.sohu.com/s2012/2012yscw/
<kk> NoIE,啥网址y 2012龙年央视春晚 - 搜狐视频
<NoIE> 有人看春节晚会吗？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 现在二手的 hd6770多少千？
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不知道.谁敢买二手的啊
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 为啥不敢
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 二手的东西我不知道
<NoIE> jyfl987: 500？我猜的。
<mengfei> 刚刚下了疑犯追踪第12集，播放中……
<jyfl987> NoIE: 额
<Patrick_DJ> 去淘宝
<foob> 大家新年好
<Patrick_DJ> the same to you
<ayaka> 准备换ipv6，该死的router会阻止41协议，rom又太小了
<foob> 谁用arch？
<gebjgd> foob: 多了
<foob> udev 卡，然后貌似说有什么问题，怎么办？
<jyfl987> 要 570阿
<foob> Udev有日志没？怎么看？
<gebjgd> foob: dmesg
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你那apu里头带什么核心的
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 3450?
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 不会把
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 还是3550
<jyfl987> 听说apu里都是hd6xxx的
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 哦 对了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 是6350
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 有空玩玩那个opencl
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我知道
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 等有时间就上
<jyfl987> gebjgd:  你那个有噪音么
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 没有
<jyfl987> 真不错
<gebjgd> jyfl987: apu + 6670交火
<jyfl987> 没必要阿
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 以前买的
<foob> 关痛，看不出有什么问题来，郁闷
<foob> [    0.912736] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<foob> [    0.912740] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
<foob> 记得显示好像是这部分出的问题，郁闷
<widon> http://ent.youku.com/chunwan2012/zhibo2012 这个地址视频可以用mplayer播放吗？
<kk> widon,啥网址y 2012央视龙年春节联欢晚会 - 央视龙年春晚直播 - 优酷视频
<ayaka> ipv6了，可以问一下，除了网页在线代理（我自己架了个），ipv6外，还有别的穿越方法吗，ssh可以推荐几个，sourceforge似乎没法使用tunnel阿
<zhanshime> 冒泡果断祝祝大家新年好:-D
<CyrusYzGTt> zhanshime§ 小鱼儿？？
<lpy> 请问，我的emacs在写C程序的时候，if语句无法自动缩进，其他语句都正常，请问怎么解决？
<foob> udevd[216] worker[231] timeout kill it
<lpy> 请问，我的emacs在写C程序的时候，if语句无法自动缩进，其他语句都正常，请问怎么解决？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 春节快乐
<stlifey> 各位基友新年快乐
<cap_sensitive> Hi
<ayaka> stlifey, 自己基吧
<kk> cap_sensitive, 好 ㍬ 20:49 新年快乐，还有 3.18小时
<widon> hi
<widon> Hi
<kk> widon, 好 ㍬ 20:50 新年快乐，还有 3.16小时
<cap_sensitive> vim 的 isdirectory 函数能用“变量”么？比如 isdirectory("/home/user/a/") 怎样能写成 isdirectory("~/a")？
<foob> arch 启动的时候udev卡了大概1分多钟，然后显示:udevd[216]: worker[231]timeout,kill it
<foob> udevd[[216:seq1227 '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0' killd
<foob> 这是什么意思，谁能看懂啊
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 应该可以
<zhanshime1> en,新年快乐
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于从10.04平滑升级到11.10的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361427 先备份了home目录和deb包，然后重装11.10，恢复home目录，deb包，发现软件似乎都不见了 T . T，请问正确的步子应该是怎么样子的啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-01-22 20:36
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: isdirectory($HOME'a') 提示 Invalid arguments
<tingo> 大家新年快乐
<ayaka> foob, 这个好像是sysfs
<foob> ayaka: 我现在想知道这是那个设备，虽然现在启动后不影响使用但不能每次开机都在这卡那么长时间 啊
<ayaka> foob, ls /sys/device|pastebinit
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 我知道了，少了一个'.'。应该是 isdirectory($HOME.'/a')
<foob> broken_parity_status      enable         msi_bus   resource0
<foob> class                     firmware_node  net       subsystem
<foob> config                    ieee80211      power     subsystem_device
<foob> consistent_dma_mask_bits  irq            remove    subsystem_vendor
<foob> device                    local_cpulist  rescan    uevent
<foob> dma_mask_bits             local_cpus     reset     vendor
<foob> driver                    modalias       resource
<foob> 那个目录里是这些东西 ，我晕了
<kk> foob:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ayaka> foob, 贴到网站上去
<DaNian> lpy: 换 vim 写
<AnThOnYhO> 除夕夜~新年快樂！！恭喜發財！！
<ubw_> 各位新年快乐啊
<foob> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114676
<fzfh> 恭贺大家春节快乐，新春愉快，阖家欢乐。龙年行大运。
<alvin_rxg> DaNian: 很鬱悶……卡著時限 https://www.spoj.pl/status/TWOSQRS,alvin_rxg/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Status
<CyrusYzGTt> 看完 AV回来了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: http://imgur.com/cFe3J
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Oh God... Oh wait nevermind - Imgur
<foob> ayaka: 看出来了吗？
<xw_y_am> no body here??
<DaNian> alvin_rxg:　硬做差不多就刚好能卡在这速度。我交了几次，时间虽然比你短，但一路wa。又查不出哪有错
<alvin_rxg> :|
<ayaka> foob, cat /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/class
<foob> ayaka: 0x028000只有这个
<ayaka> foob, 我搜索一下这是什么类型的设备
<foob> 嗯 ，谢谢了ayaka
<ayaka> foob, 网卡
<DaNian> alvin_rxg: 我用二分法查找出的 sqrt，也许那里比你快了点
<Kandu> DaNian: landanian?
<DaNian> 但测试了若干个大区间，也没见得有错
<foob> ayaka: 郁闷了，昨晚升级了udev就这样了，也不知道是无线网卡还是以太网卡
<alvin_rxg> 我是從兩邊開始湊數的……
<ayaka> foob, 您的网卡是realtank的？
<DaNian> Kandu: 13:08 < snugglecat> 去看春晚，拜大年
<DaNian> Kandu: 13:08 -!- You're now known as DaNian
<foob> ayaka: LG470集成 的
<Kandu> DaNian: XD 以為是舊識
<DaNian> Kandu: xD
<snugglecat> DaNian, 哦
<ayaka> foob, 它的的问题，不知如何解决
<foob> 进ubuntu没有任务问题，晕
<cleamoon> 过年好
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<xw_y_am> kk: 我有我有
<kk> xw_y_am, 这是非常酷的。 ㍭ 21:29 新年快乐，还有 2.51小时
<xw_y_am> 不看春晚的都支持一下我的帖子呗，水区的
<xw_y_am> kk: 囧rz。。。。
<kk> xw_y_am, 响应。 ㍭ 21:30 新年快乐，还有 2.50小时
<xw_y_am> kk: 我错了。。。囧rz。。。。
<kk> xw_y_am, 关于什么？ ㍭ 21:31 新年快乐，还有 2.47小时
<xw_y_am> kk: about who don't see "spring night"
<kk> xw_y_am, 你考验我吗？ ㍭ 21:32 新年快乐，还有 2.45小时
<xw_y_am> kk: 额，不是啦，刚才输入法一直打不开。。。
<kukey> 新年快乐，给大家拜年啦
<xw_y_am> kk: 关于谁不看春晚的。。。
<kk> xw_y_am, 你考验我吗？ ㍭ 21:33 新年快乐，还有 2.44小时
<xw_y_am> kk: 哈？？神马意思。。。
<DaNian> lol
<alpha080> kk不乖，又在調戲萌妹子了。。。
<ayaka> 你们知道he.net的Route Server是干吗的吗？
<kukey> ayaka: 不知道
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]用U盘+syslinux安装Ubuntu 11.10的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361432 要给一台新电脑装Ubuntu，由于光驱不怎么好用，打算用U盘启动安装。 之前已装上Parted Magic的启动U盘是用的syslinux，所以这次打算还用syslinux，实现 “安装Ubuntu”的功能。 我按照这个帖子的方法制作： http://www.softpanorama.org/Commercia …
<NoIE> 春节晚会的相声小品没有字幕。外面放炮声音太大，根本听不见。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..这么早 放炮。。 我这里起码会 23:59开始。。
<xw_y_am> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，“这么早 放炮”这句话太喜庆了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> xw_y_am§ 好吧，， 这么就泄。。
<DaNian> lol 这篇文章太令人感动了: http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1795463
<kk> DaNian,啥网址y Compiler writing in FORTRAN on a small computer
 * CyrusYzGTt 有谁能去做 海盗湾的 镜像服务器。。 想下载，，可是，代理不能p2p下载。。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 迅雷离线
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 不是 会员。  只是 普通会员，，而且从 06年 到现在。。才 八级
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 直接海盗湾不就行了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: isohunt.com
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,上不去，。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: isohunt.com
<majia321> CyrusYzGTt: torrentz.eu
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 你说的，，isohunt.com mldonkey默认的寻找 ，，是链接被充值
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 你说的，，isohunt.com mldonkey默认的寻找 ，，是链接被重置
<CyrusYzGTt> majia321§ ..
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 那没辙了 翻墙
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 花钱咯，也没多少钱
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,需要 能 p2p bt 的 代理。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..木有工作。。
<ayaka> 话说我在下gal game
<MeaCulpa1> 擦怎么又是刘千
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问：手动下载了Wine.bz2文件，要怎么安装进去呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361435 因为联网下载太慢了，我就从网路找来用工具下载了wine1.2.3.bz2压缩包，怎么给安进去呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccic — 2012-01-22 22:06
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 刘老谦
<xw_y_am> gebjgd: 老千，哈哈
<jyfl987> cfy 不再了？
<gebjgd> 日
<gebjgd> 打了个电话就看不到刘老谦了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给家里电话了么
<alvin_rxg> 劉謙是誰
<NoIE> 见证奇迹的时刻。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 拉魔术的
<gebjgd> 现在跳舞的这帮老外是谁?
<gebjgd> 错过了字幕
<kukey> 俄罗斯到
<jyfl987> 好了 现在出来纯曲调了
<gebjgd> 哦
<gebjgd> 多谢
<zhanshime1> 这个irc应该是最大的中文irc
<wodesuck> 中文irc好像的确没几个
<gebjgd> 要那么多干嘛
<zhanshime1> 有其他的中文irc么
<gebjgd> zhanshime1: #archlinux-cn
<ayaka> 有人上过 ptt.cc吗，台大telnet bbs 穿越需要
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 新年快乐! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361436 祝各位新年快乐!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 heavencen — 2012-01-22 22:17
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 刘千无聊啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: Kim Dotcom牛死了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 如果不坐牢就是人生的赢家了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: http://i.imgur.com/ycHXu.png
<roylez_> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/0Hg57.jpg
<phoenixlzx> 新年快乐～
<dhs227> hello
<kk> dhs227, 好 ㍮ 22:41 新年快乐，还有 1.30小时
<phoenixlzx> 美国海军卡尔文森航母战斗群上起飞的战斗机当地时间17时许袭击了伊朗在霍尔木兹海峡附近的海军基地，击沉15艘伊朗海军军舰，美国白宫目前正在召开记者会，宣布美国正式向伊朗开战。——求证，这真的假的？
<dhs227> 当然是假的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..真亦假时假亦真，无为有处有还无
<cap_sensitive> archlinux 列出安装的字体 的命令是啥？
<DaNian> fc-list
<DaNian> xlsfonts
<cap_sensitive> DaNian: fc-list 是我需要的。谢谢 :)
<CyrusYzGTt> cd /usr/share/fonts 也可以 还有 其他地方
<roylez_> ayaka: ptt我上过
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 主席，你用的是 thinkpad 吗？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 卖掉了。现在是asus某型号...
<cap_sensitive> ……
<gebjgd> cap_sensitive: thinka
<gebjgd> cap_sensitive: thinkpad t520
<gebjgd> cap_sensitive: 路过
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cap_sensitive> gebjgd: 你的 thinkvantage 键还能被 xev 捕获么？
<gebjgd> cap_sensitive: 没上linux
<gebjgd> cap_sensitive: 还是win
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 如果ideapad yoga能装ubuntu就太棒了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361439 不过好像yoga是有uefi的,会限制安装ubuntu. 我怀疑yoga一定会大热啊.因为一个顶俩.笔记本加平板. 如果ubuntu有这样的产品才行,并且可以便宜几百块,很有竞争力哦. 统计信息: 发表于 由 zorsting — 2012-01-22 22:47
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 在哪呢？
<gebjgd> 这发帖子发的 直接ubuntu arm
<cap_sensitive> gebjgd: 我更新内核后那个键就失效了，我最开始还以为是键盘坏了，拆下清洗也没用。后来 另一台更新后那个键也失灵了，我才知道应该是内核的关系……
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 公司对面
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我在家里。
<gebjgd> cap_sensitive: 一样 我的arch也是
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 鞭炮太响了。
<gebjgd> cap_sensitive: 键盘失效了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 国内?
<cap_sensitive> gebjgd: 待会去反馈一下……
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 对呀。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你老婆呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我也没出过国，不再国内在哪？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 和我一起。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 装
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 哈哈。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 还说去法兰呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 谁让你不来了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 让你请我喝苹果酒
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没问题。小意思。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 经常健身房 累
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不在家做运动了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 臀部运动。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不聊了，等会放鞭去。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: fixed-point combinator 很熟悉么
<DaNian> 只为了造匿名递归?
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不会
<namoamitabuddha> 在研究 Godel's proof, 觉得那个命题的构造和 fixed-point combinator 很像
<gebjgd> \b: 真疼,天天改名
<NoIE> 聊西游记那段庭有意思的。
<ofan> 都不过年？
<MaskRay> 嗯
<foob> ayaka: 真奇怪，我把brcmsmac 加到MODULE里，就没事了，让他自动启动就不行，
<mza_> 过年还在折腾啊
<iGoogle> 大家刷屏了。过年快乐。
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt	..
<iGoogle> 	fishoneeyed	gebjgd: 我也没出过国，不再国内在哪？
<iGoogle> 22:56	fishoneeyed	gebjgd: 和我一起。
<ghosTM55> iGoogle: 快~~~乐~~~
<iGoogle> 	gebjgd	fishoneeyed: 装
<iGoogle> 	fishoneeyed	gebjgd: 哈哈。
<iGoogle> 	gebjgd	fishoneeyed: 还说去法兰呢
<iGoogle> 	fishoneeyed	gebjgd: 谁让你不来了。
<kk> iGoogle:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<iGoogle> 	gebjgd	fishoneeyed: 让你请我喝苹果酒
<MaskRay> \b: 德国
<iGoogle> 	fishoneeyed	gebjgd: 没问题。小意思。
<iGoogle> 22:57	gebjgd	fishoneeyed: 经常健身房 累
<iGoogle> 	fishoneeyed	gebjgd: 不在家做运动了？
<iGoogle> 		<- jyfl987 已经断开连接 (Quit: Leaving.)
<iGoogle> 	fishoneeyed	gebjgd: 臀部运动。
<iGoogle> 22:59	fishoneeyed	gebjgd: 不聊了，等会放鞭去。
<iGoogle> 		<- fishoneeyed 已经断开连接 (Quit: ERC Version 5.3 (IRC client for Emacs))
<iGoogle> 		-> namoamitabuddha 加入了 ubuntu-cn
<iGoogle> 	namoamitabuddha	MaskRay: fixed-point combinator 很熟悉么
<iGoogle> 23:00	DaNian	只为了造匿名递归?
<iGoogle> 23:01	MaskRay	namoamitabuddha: 不会
<iGoogle> 23:02	namoamitabuddha	在研究 Godel's proof, 觉得那个命题的构造和 fixed-point combinator 很像
<iGoogle> 		DaNian 将昵称更改为 \b
<namoamitabuddha> 和谁一起过年
<iGoogle> 23:05	gebjgd	\b: 真疼,天天改名
<iGoogle> 23:06		-> ayaka 加入了 ubuntu-cn
<iGoogle> 23:07	NoIE	聊西游记那段庭有意思的。
<iGoogle> 		-> mza_ 加入了 ubuntu-cn
<iGoogle> 	ofan	都不过年？
<iGoogle> 23:08	MaskRay	嗯
<iGoogle> 	foob	ayaka: 真奇怪，我把brcmsmac 加到MODULE里，就没事了，让他自动启动就不行，
<iGoogle> 	mza_	过年还在折腾啊
<iGoogle> 		<- \b 已经断开连接 (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<iGoogle> 23:09		-> \b 加入了 ubuntu-cn
<iGoogle> 		<- \b 已经断开连接 (Changing host)
<\b> MaskRay: 嗯
<iGoogle> 		-> \b 加入了 ubuntu-cn
<iGoogle> 破kk，没op了，还威胁别人。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 和谁一起过年？Turing or McCarthy?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 自己...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快乐
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快乐
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快乐
<mza_> 刷屏无敌啊
<MaskRay> 改编了就不灵了
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　　　　　　　　　　--\--+--/--
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　　　　　　　　　　 {　o_o　}
<CyrusYzGTt> ┏━━━━━━━━━━oOo━(__)━oOo━┓
<CyrusYzGTt> 　
<CyrusYzGTt> ┗━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┛
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　　┏━━━━┓　　┏━━━━┓
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　　┃　搜索　┃　　┃手气不错┃
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　　┗━━━━┛　　┗━━━━┛
<kk> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<MaskRay> 费翔啊
<MaskRay> 怀旧了啊
<NoIE> 这歌拿到现在来听，还是挺好听的。
<\b> 据说可以刷屏?
<\b> æ°«
<\b> æ°¦
<\b> 鋰
<\b> 鈹
<\b> 硼
<kk> \b:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<\b> 碳
<\b> æ°®
<\b> æ°§
<\b> 氟
<\b> 氖
<\b> 鈉
<\b> 鎂
<\b> 鋁
<\b> 矽
<\b> 磷
<\b> ç¡«
<\b> æ°¯
<\b> æ°¬
<\b> 鉀
<\b> 鈣
<\b> 鈧
<MaskRay> \b: haskeller?
<\b> 鈦
<\b> 釩
<\b> 鉻
<\b> 錳
<\b> 鐵
<\b> 鈷
<\b> 鎳
<iGoogle> ...:.:::............................-..-.-.-.-.-.:.--.:.:.:.:.:.:-:.:-::;;=====:
<iGoogle> .....-...-................-.-.-.:.:.-.:.-.;;:.:.:.---------:.:-:.:.::.:.::;;;=;:
<\b> 銅
<iGoogle> .....................-.-.:..;:.-.:_;-:;-.=%%=:::.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:-::--:::::-::::-
<iGoogle> .....-.:..........-.-..-..:=x]x==]]3x33ga;33X%3v+::::::-:-:-:-:-:.:-:--:-:::;:::
<\b> 鋅
<mza_> 王珞丹……
<iGoogle> ...::::::.-.-.-.:..-.--.:.:xu=33qx=x%X3XXGx%OXx%>]x==x:--:.:-:-:-::-:::::;=====:
<\b> ...
<iGoogle> ...:.:.:...-..-...:.-.:uo)==OGXX4G3%]!%]!!]+%%%]]+=+x+::-::-:-:-::-::-:-::;====:
<\b> MaskRay: sometime
<iGoogle> .........--.-.-.:..-.::]33==:3X3%]]+++==qwxqwaxx;=====:-:--:-:::-:::-:::::::::::
<\b> lol
<Patrick_DJ> 看到有人被踢了.
<mza_> 截屏啊
<Patrick_DJ> 这叫刷屏吧.
<NoIE> 似乎现在踢人不看行数，只看字数。
<MaskRay> 大碗茶
<happyaron> 截屏截屏
<happyaron> 额，声明下，我是刚回来才看到的。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..怎么 KK 。。
<MaskRay> 又是好歌
<gebjgd> \b: 莫非是你的昵称牛逼?
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 刚才 iGoogle 把 kk 踢出了。。
<mza_> 嗯
<\b> gebjgd: 呵呵
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我看见kk把igoogle k了。。。
<NoIE> 菜国庆旁边那位似乎跑调了。
<mza_> 王珞丹就根本不在调子上
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..应该是 kk报复 iGoogle 之前 的 夺权
<CyrusYzGTt> ..........................................................................
<CyrusYzGTt>                 H A P P Y  B I R T H D A Y   !
<CyrusYzGTt> ..........................................................................
<CyrusYzGTt> .....................**............................*......................
<CyrusYzGTt> .....................++..............**..........*+.*.....................
<CyrusYzGTt> ...................*+*+..............**..........*++*.....................
<CyrusYzGTt> .................*+***++*............*+........*.*.*++*...................
<CyrusYzGTt> .................**..*+*.*..........*+.......*..*+.*.**...................
<CyrusYzGTt> ................+*.**++**+*........*+*+*.....*.*+**+***...................
<CyrusYzGTt> ................+**+*.*+**+*.....*+*.*++*.....**+**++*....................
<CyrusYzGTt> .................**++**+*++*....**..*++.*+.....**+..+*....................
<CyrusYzGTt> ..................*+++.++*......+*.*+***.+.......*.+..**..................
<CyrusYzGTt> .............********..*.***...*.**+*.*+**.....+*+..****..................
<CyrusYzGTt> ............*+*...****...+*....*+++++**++.....********....................
<CyrusYzGTt> .............++....***+++**....+.*******....****...*******................
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*........*+******+***..****.**+.......*+**................
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*..........+++...***+.#+**...*+*.......+*.................
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*..........+**+*.....**+++*..++.........++................
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*..........**.*+*........*+*..*+*......*+**...............
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。被阴了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*............+++*..........**.*+*........*++..............
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*............+++*...........*+*..........*++..............
<CyrusYzGTt> ...........***+.*............+++*...........*+*..........*+***............
<CyrusYzGTt> .......******.*+*............+++*...........*+*..........*+*.++*..........
<CyrusYzGTt> ......***......++...........*+*+*...........*++*************...**++.......
<CyrusYzGTt> ....*+*.**......***************+*...........*+*********....*.....***......
<CyrusYzGTt> ....++...*+**.................*+*...........*+*............*....**.**.....
<CyrusYzGTt> ...*+*.....*******.............*+*..........*+*....**********.***...**....
<CyrusYzGTt> ...*+*...*......************....*************...
<MaskRay> 爸妈又激动了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..........................................................................
<CyrusYzGTt>                新年快樂   !
<CyrusYzGTt> ..........................................................................
<CyrusYzGTt> .....................**............................*......................
<CyrusYzGTt> .....................++..............**..........*+.*.....................
<CyrusYzGTt> ...................*+*+..............**..........*++*.....................
<CyrusYzGTt> .................*+***++*............*+........*.*.*++*...................
<CyrusYzGTt> .................**..*+*.*..........*+.......*..*+.*.**...................
<mza_> 。。。
<iGoogle> 兔子啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ................+*.**++**+*........*+*+*.....*.*+**+***...................
<CyrusYzGTt> ................+**+*.*+**+*.....*+*.*++*.....**+**++*....................
<CyrusYzGTt> .................**++**+*++*....**..*++.*+.....**+..+*....................
<CyrusYzGTt> ..................*+++.++*......+*.*+***.+.......*.+..**..................
<CyrusYzGTt> .............********..*.***...*.**+*.*+**.....+*+..****..................
<CyrusYzGTt> ............*+*...****...+*....*+++++**++.....********....................
<CyrusYzGTt> .............++....***+++**....+.*******....****...*******................
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*........*+******+***..****.**+.......*+**................
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我苦恼的很
<iGoogle> 拿。这下好了
<hoxily> http://www.haoqu.net/
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y 好趣网-高清在线直播&回看CCTV-卫视-香港-台湾-韩国电视台-cctv新闻频道直播-cctv1在线直播
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..
<mza_> 。。。
<iGoogle> aview的图，只能发一次嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 牛逼了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 我也要 当 OP.. 临时。。。
<iGoogle> ...:.:::............................-..-.-.-.-.-.:.--.:.:.:.:.:.:-:.:-::;;=====:
<web4free> op是虾米？
<MaskRay> iGoogle: op不被踢？
<iGoogle> .....-...-................-.-.-.:.:.-.:.-.;;:.:.:.---------:.:-:.:.::.:.::;;;=;:
<gebjgd> \b: 刷屏试试看
<iGoogle> .....................-.-.:..;:.-.:_;-:;-.=%%=:::.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:-::--:::::-::::-
<iGoogle> .....-.:..........-.-..-..:=x]x==]]3x33ga;33X%3v+::::::-:-:-:-:-:.:-:--:-:::;:::
<iGoogle> ...::::::.-.-.-.:..-.--.:.:xu=33qx=x%X3XXGx%OXx%>]x==x:--:.:-:-:-::-:::::;=====:
<iGoogle> ...:.:.:...-..-...:.-.:uo)==OGXX4G3%]!%]!!]+%%%]]+=+x+::-::-:-:-::-::-:-::;====:
<iGoogle> .........--.-.-.:..-.::]33==:3X3%]]+++==qwxqwaxx;=====:-:--:-:::-:::-:::::::::::
<web4free> 哈哈。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 有兴趣看书么？
<\b> gebjgd: KK 复活了，不刷了
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 什么书
<web4free> 黄书
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，， 解恨了。。 等ee回来
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 破kk，踢了算了
<CyrusYzGTt> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<iGoogle> +q居然还可以。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 怎么解封，，
<iGoogle> 解啥
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Godel's proof
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..帮你 -q.. 不过貌似不要
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Introduction to the Theory of Computation
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 你咋这么亢奋
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: ?
<ayaka> hoxily, 好慢的要死就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> 等待 23:59-0:00。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我被 Godel's proof 搞亢奋了
<hoxily> ayaka, 哦?我这里不卡.你网速不行吧?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 首先把整个数论体系编码，然后对元数学推理编码，之后他开始搞出来一个类似不动点组合子的东西。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 完全不懂。给个最基础的
<hoxily> ayaka, 中央频道-->CCTV3综艺-->华数双线H3.flv
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Godel's proof 是基础书
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 科普书
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哲学家写的，写给数学外行看的
<kiss_kill> 刘欢的  亲 真有感觉 嘎嘎
<kiss_kill> 感觉在taobao
<kiss_kill> 有谁在搞webos?
<web4free> 大家有没有好的QQ插件啊？
<gebjgd> 现在明明是杨丽萍
<kiss_kill> 你延时了
<ayaka> hoxily, 好吧，我看nhk
<ayaka> 我的网线有的坏，ipv6就不稳定了
<ayaka> 我的网线有的坏，ipv6就不稳定了
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: introductioon to the theory of computation 这本？
<\b_> 这破网，又断了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这本是专业书
<kiss_kill> 求webos开发人才 嘎嘎
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这本基础 http://book.douban.com/subject/3029210/
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> 你们都刘欢了
<gebjgd> 我才刘欢
<gebjgd> 有延迟
<NoIE> 我家的猫睡得好香。。。
<kiss_kill> 刘欢走了
<kiss_kill> 嘎嘎
<kiss_kill> 6亩3分地了
<NoIE> http://tv.sohu.com/s2012/2012cwdlbhz/
<MaskRay> kiss_kill: 鸭子乖
<fzfh> 好多帽子啊
<NoIE> 还是搜狐的比较流畅，毕竟搜狐的支持修改画质，可以将画质调低。
<mza_> 准备放炮
<kiss_kill> 我在用高清盒子看的也是souhu
<CyrusYzGTt> mza_§ ..附近是 军区，， 不给 放炮。。
<kiss_kill> 搜狐高清在现在的电视上看还是不错的，不回有马赛克，看人不会感觉像方块
<ayaka> CyrusYzGTt, 我后面就是军区，不过是生活区，放的可厉害了
<kiss_kill> 一定要放啊，赶走年兽
<CyrusYzGTt> ayaka§ .. 我这边是 空军指挥部。。 。还有 防空指挥中心。。
<ayaka> CyrusYzGTt, 我是广播电台
<CyrusYzGTt> ayaka§ .,我这边 800米内 有个 油库 ，， 而且大规模的。。。
<mza_> CyrusYzGTt: 这么严？我们这军分区边上照放
<zerta_D> 我优酷上看的。不清晰
<CyrusYzGTt> mza_§ .. 额，， 也不是的，，可以放，不过要申请。。
<gebjgd> 朱之文
<fivesheep> gebjgd: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/71fafb35jw1dpbg8myiuoj.jpg 这个无敌了
<kiss_kill> 搜狐高清还不错
<kiss_kill> 稳定的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 什么玩意?
<gebjgd> 5子棋?
<NoIE> 五子棋？
<kiss_kill> 围棋
<fivesheep> 围棋是不可能的了
<gebjgd> kiss_kill: 这围棋也太高了
<fivesheep> 完局的五子棋. 大概是. 不过拍照装着下.. 也不注意点
<kiss_kill> 就是围棋的，如果是五子的话，温应该收子了
<CyrusYzGTt> Probes disks on the system for installed operating systems 探头在系统上安装的操作系统的磁盘 ..这个翻译对么。。
<kiss_kill> 而且感觉那5个子放的太bt了
<kiss_kill> CyrusYzGTt: 错
<kiss_kill> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似离得蛮远
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss_kill§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss_kill§ 你翻译看看，，我是 刚刚 pkcon update 升级看到的。。
<NoIE> 围棋是先从四个角开始下子的。
<gebjgd> 撒贝宁边上的女人是谁?
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 不一定。。 有些 奇局 是 直接 放在 天元 位 的
<NoIE> 把棋魂从第一集看到最后一集的举手！
<happyaron> gebjgd: 李思思，我师姐
<gebjgd> happyaron: 为什么是你师姐?
<gebjgd> happyaron: 李师师?
<gebjgd> happyaron: 名妓之后
<happyaron> gebjgd: 她高中时的好几个老师都教我。
<kiss_kill> NoIE: 不一定的，看什么开局方法
<gebjgd> happyaron: 哪儿人?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 吉林长春啦
<gebjgd> 东北女人啊....
<happyaron> gebjgd: 自己看百度百科去 lol
<gebjgd> 李师师
<gebjgd> 我查查
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 我一般开局是 左上角 那个点 的 斜右下方
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/a70027.html
<kiss_kill> Cyr
<kiss_kill> CyrusYzGTt: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=678442   这个貌似是个bug
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 678442 in Package Review "Review Request: os-prober - Probes disks on the system for installed operating systems" [Medium,Closed: errata]
<gebjgd> 高中：东北师范大学附属中学（2001年9月-2004年7月）
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: :-)。
<kiss_kill> 还有5分钟 等待被炮轰
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss_kill§ .. 0 0
<kiss_kill> xx的，已经开始放炮了
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ..么事？？
<Patrick_DJ> 没法睡了...
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 小时候学过围棋。
<kiss_kill> 我想撞墙
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ..厉害，，我只是 看 聂老师 的 教程，，学过
<alvin_rxg> 123
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss_kill§ 去吧，， 找块 豆腐
<zerta_D> kiss_kill: 撞吧！不给你收尸的哦！
<gebjgd> op *会发生什么
<NoIE> 黄羊界上炮生隆。
<CyrusYzGTt> 准备 放炮
<ghosTM55> 各位新春快乐
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位 新年快乐
<NoIE> 炮轰帝都。
<NoIE> 新年快乐！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 龍年行大運
<ghosTM55> 魔都人民表示已经轰烂了
<gebjgd> 时差真蛋疼
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ..你好危险，，小心被 跨省。。
<MaskRay> 忘记ntp校时了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 告诉你，洪荒世界是木有时差的，就算你在 什么时空纬度
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 是洪毛时代
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 。。 你坏。。 我说的是 天道 算计 人族气运的 时候
<gebjgd> 今天怎么没有抢台词了
<gebjgd> 去年春晚还有抢台词呢
<gebjgd> 无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉， 天道蹦摧已久
<gebjgd> 我靠
<gebjgd> 国母好艳丽
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 额
<kiss_kill> 中国的鞭炮又要震惊全球了
<kiss_kill> 现在美国的地震检测到地球的震动
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss_kill§ 伽玛射线 又要 误报了
<NoIE> ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> :-)
<gebjgd> 她竟然会弹棉花
<gebjgd> 没想到
<web4free> 在说谁呢？
<gebjgd> web4free: 前国母
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 个人觉得类似Kurt Godel, von Neumann, Alan Turing, Alonzo Church, Don Knuth远比魔术歌舞值得学习
<zerta_D> 我被屋外的鞭炮吓到了。
<NoIE> 这是什么？微软新开发的体感游戏？
<kiss_kill> 这个动画不错
<zerta_D> 村里那些流浪狗们，估计现在都躲在狗窝里，瑟瑟发抖
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 村里?
<NoIE> 刚刚那个洞作，是把蛋蛋捏碎了吗？
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 羡慕
<zerta_D> gebjgd: 城中村
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 哪儿?
<zerta_D> gebjgd: 广州
<kiss_kill> 这个机器人不错
<kiss_kill> 哈尔滨那个大学要出名了
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 我去你家拿红包吧，， 利是
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 靠 光粥啊
<NoIE> 不会合体、不会三段变身不算机器人！
<kiss_kill> :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 我也是 广府的
<\b> PING alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> pong
<web4free>  据说日本的机器人非常的厉害了。
<zerta_D> 日本人的机器人技术最厉害
<kiss_kill> gnodm
<web4free> 日本的高达什么的动画，其实很有民族根源。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ ,,不是 AV么
<kiss_kill> 对头
<kiss_kill> 2个极端
<kiss_kill> 男人的刚蛋文化 和女人的 av文化
<web4free> 传说可以投入实战了。。。
<web4free>   真的可以做到机器人战争。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,动漫呢
<web4free> 不是动漫 。。
<NoIE> 美国的无人机已经很厉害了。
<web4free>   说的是日本机器人的当前水平。。
<kiss_kill> 其实日本人的动漫文化蛮厉害的
<web4free>  美国还差一个水平。。
<kiss_kill> 一部足球小将 造就了多少日本足球厉害的明星哦
<kiss_kill> 一部灌篮高手 又让多少男人投入篮球事业
<web4free>  日本的小电机什么的，超强
<NoIE> 日本女足那么厉害，为什么没有写日本女足的动画片？
<gebjgd> 一部电影少女 又让多少男孩射精
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，，， 新年，，说这些 会被  ，，
<kiss_kill> 这个就和av文化有关了。日本很少有女人的励志的动漫的
<NoIE> 电影少女，只看过漫画。
<kiss_kill> 除了很久以前的  排球高手
<zerta_D> 日本的动漫，我看得不多
<zerta_D> 不过确实很好看
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 呃呃 。好吧，，
<kiss_kill> 日本的动画 里面都有主题 有文化，国内的总感觉缺点神码
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 。。 你点解 吴理哦
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 都是 广府人，，
<web4free> 日本人挺敬神的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 再不理我，我就用 OP权限 t了你
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 3
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 2
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 1
<kiss_kill> 这个玩球的是干嘛的？
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 。。
<zerta_D> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚才在刷微博。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 好吧，， 暂时原谅你
<zerta_D> twitter上满屏的抱怨鞭炮太吵闹的推文
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ ,, 都是 翻墙老手。。 怎么我就上不去。。
<gebjgd> 不是吧 就没有相声或者小品啊
<zerta_D> 今年在广州过年，没有放鞭炮，倒是被鞭炮声吓到了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 最近 相声 的 小王爷 和 赵本山 。。 弄的，
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ ..我这边。。木有 放炮。。。
<zerta_D> 有免费VPN的。可以用用。
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 好安静阿。。。
<zerta_D> CyrusYzGTt: 没有放鞭炮好啊！
<zerta_D> 春晚终于要结束了
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 我这边 不给放，，放要去 居委会 申请，，
<kiss_kill> 今年的春晚好快哦。都结算了
<MaskRay> 难忘今宵。。
<zerta_D> 今晚在微博上吐嘈春晚，真的好欢乐
<CyrusYzGTt> zerta_D§ 你可乐
<kiss_kill> 凤凰卫视在全球采访
<NoIE> 我妈妈的微博上也尽是吐嘈春晚的，大家还说明年也要看春晚。
<kiss_kill> XX的 圣保罗也在过春节
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，，
<MaskRay> 今宵不难忘了。。
<zerta_D> 一边看春晚，一边骂春晚是过年的保留节目嘛！
<kiss_kill> 巴菲特在弹琴  哈哈
<kiss_kill> 自弹自唱
<zerta_D> 今年春晚竟然没赞助商广告。
<kiss_kill> 广电强制要求的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..额
<kiss_kill> 去年那个太恶心了
<CyrusYzGTt> 难怪 赵本山 木有 上来。。
<kiss_kill> 神码话后面都有个所谓的赞助
<fivesheep> 这春晚我还真是一次都没看过
<gebjgd> 好无聊 结束了
<gebjgd> 日的
<kiss_kill> 凤凰卫视居然在搞12生肖在龍年的运势  厉害
<gebjgd> 错过了曹云金的相声
<gebjgd> 靠
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<fivesheep> 为啥你们这些人成天骂, 成天看...
<fivesheep> 不可调谐的矛盾?
<kiss_kill> 我是个看客  也木有骂
<CyrusYzGTt> 我木有看，也木有骂，， 围观 骂的
<zerta_D> 找乐。或者找虐
<NoIE> 弱弱的问一下，wx.Slider 的回调函数怎么用？
 * NoIE 忘了加 /me 了。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ .. wx 2.8 跟 wx2.9不同的哦
<zerta_D> 简单说，就是找刺激。过年太无聊了
<kiss_kill> 有谁搞过WEBos开发的？
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么知道自己用的是 wx 2.8 还是 2.9 ？
<kiss_kill> 我最近搞了个veer 感觉蛮有意思的
<zerta_D> veer好机
<kiss_kill> 好？
<samhu> 新年好
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ .. wx 用 tab 补全，，就看到 出现的是 wxrc-2.8 还是 wxrc-2.9
<zerta_D> 外观很萌
<samhu> 大家热情不减啊
<kiss_kill> 恩，不过对webos了解不多
<happyaron> zerta_D: veer是卖萌机。。。
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 不行，按 tab 键没用，我可以用 dpkg -s 吗？
<NoIE> dpkg-query: error: package name in specifier 'wx*' is illegal: 不允许出现字符 *  (只能使用字符、数字和 -+._)
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ..你可以用类似 rpmm -qa wx* 来查的
<kiss_kill> 外形是很可爱的
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ..你可以用类似 rpm -qa wx* 来查的
<MaskRay> 今天有重播吗
<MaskRay> 小品忘看了
<fivesheep> 我有个hp touchpad
<kiss_kill> 万能的优库肯定回有的
<gebjgd> youtube
<fivesheep> 准备换android了
<kiss_kill> fivesheep: 我一直想入手，女朋友不让
<fivesheep> webos is dead
<zerta_D> 明天春晚有重播的
<fivesheep> kiss_kill: 才99
<kiss_kill> fivesheep: 99？
<fivesheep> 是啊
<fivesheep> 16g的
<zerta_D> 99美刀
<kiss_kill> fivesheep: 99刀把？
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 我用新立得查，我用的好像是 wx2.8 。
<fivesheep> kiss_kill: freenode嘛. 应该用国际通货
<gebjgd> kiss_kill: 自己挣钱有什么不让的
<fivesheep> kiss_kill: 折算成rmb也没多少
<kiss_kill> 呵呵，是的折算人民币 2000多，其实很想入的
<fivesheep> 扯
<fivesheep> 99*6
<fivesheep> 不到600
<kiss_kill> 我说的32G的
<fivesheep> 我买的32g
<fivesheep> 150
<fivesheep> 900 相当于
<kiss_kill> 等下，我看下，我可能记错了
<fivesheep> 不过早卖完了
<fivesheep> 看了也没用
<fivesheep> 当初不买就买不到了
<kiss_kill> 现在还是有的
<fivesheep> ebay上大概有 高价的
<kiss_kill> 不过在taobao
<fivesheep> 他们肯定要赚一笔
<kiss_kill> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12960129314&_u=n2311is3ccc   2000多哦
<kiss_kill> ebay上次的99刀的 是官方翻新机，第一次的不是
<NoIE> slider.Bind(wx.EVT_ENTER_WINDOW,。。。
<zerta_D> 大家是否发现，今年春晚竟然没有假唱啊！
<knownbad> 贱猫呢？
<samhu> 你看得真仔细
<zerta_D> 这么多唱歌跑调的。
<zerta_D> 要是有假唱，跑调的问题完全可以杜绝啊！
<samhu> 晕
<\b> 去年和前年跑调太严重了
<\b> 今年没看。。
<zerta_D> 今年王菲跑调跑得太恐怖了。
<\b> 09年那次除了宋祖英和两农民，谁唱谁跑调..
<zerta_D> 和去年唱传奇时，完全是两个样子
<fivesheep> 国母威武
<zerta_D> 王菲自从唱了传奇后，就被传复出，现在我看，复出是没可能了
<gebjgd> 还是前国母厉害
<\b> 像去年，那第二个节目杂技，那是真工夫，比台上歌舞类节目有价值多了。但为啥没怎么好评.. 不公啊
<gebjgd> 只听相声的路过
<\b> 今年有好相声吗?
<gebjgd> 曹云金
<\b> 春晚其实最期待的是冯巩那张鬼鬼祟祟的脸
<zerta_D> 冯巩的脸太有喜感了。
<\b> 至少去年几个相声一败涂地
<\b> 前几年也没好哪去
<zerta_D> 郭东临的光头也很有喜感
<\b> 现在春晩里相声没啥看头
<\b> zerta_D: 巩汉林也不错，不知今年有没有
<zerta_D> \b: 貌似没有
<\b> 消失好多年了
<\b> 怎么都独釣寒江雪去了..
<gebjgd> 赵丽蓉没了 巩汉林难啊
<\b> gebjgd: 之前他和黄骅那几个也不错..
<knownbad> fivesheep: 你哪里应该有。  http://goo.gl/qm5Ll
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这垃圾食品. 你还让肥羊羊吃呢
<knownbad> 他肥吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他比我还胖
<\b> 肥羊羊
<\b> 其实是暖羊羊..
<knownbad> 你胖?  没压坏老婆？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有
<fivesheep> knownbad: 现在不敢吃那么多了
<knownbad> 那他那时怎么还能爬楼梯装灯泡呢？
<fivesheep> 楼梯高度不允许比桌子高 lol
<knownbad> 几磅？
<knownbad> 哦，难怪。
<knownbad> 我也有164了。
<\b> 什么是爬楼梯装灯泡?
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://6park.com/news/messages/58693.html
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的爱
<knownbad> 不敢。 得一晚干两回
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<knownbad> 她这样也不好怀孕吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位 永别了
 * knownbad 烧香
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<knownbad> 你忘了k吧？
<knownbad> 我就说。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有个朋友的公司给了cruz t301。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么东西?
<knownbad> 你以前不是疯cruz吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: cruz是什么
<knownbad> tablet。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没听说过. 我从来不爱tablet
<knownbad> 好吧。
<knownbad> 啊，不对。  johnny rockets只有那个地点有效。
<alvin_test> http://www.google.com
<knownbad> 哦，有location detection。
<alvin_test> http://www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> not work?
<knownbad> 骗子
<knownbad> 山寨
<knownbad> 次品
<knownbad> you bet it doesn't work.
<alvin_test> http://www.google.com
<void1> 现在还有人吗
<void1> 是不是都是挂着的啦
<zerta_D> 我还在
 * knownbad 当场暴毙
<alvin_test> http://www.google.com
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有键盘的平板没啥用 只能用来看电影
<alvin_test> http://www.google.com
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 贱猫贼
<snugglecat> ganma
<snugglecat> 干嘛
<knownbad> 平板原本就是outpu大于input了。
<alvin_test> http://www.google.com
<knownbad> 你想多了吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没想多
<gebjgd> 想睡觉
<zerta_D> 买ASUS变形金刚平板吧
<gebjgd> 没用的东西
<gebjgd> 上网本足够额
<void1> 上网本那么大
<gebjgd> 平板就小?
<gebjgd> 上网本和平板一样的大小
<void1> 薄多了
<gebjgd> void1: 用着最薄的上网本的路过
<void1> 最字能出来，很明显就以偏概全了
<gebjgd> void1: 事实如此
<gebjgd> asus x101h
<void1> 就算薄也薄不过平板
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，之前改代碼咋就去掉了個 [
<void1> 而且也就是你自己一个人稍微薄点
<gebjgd> 最薄的上网本
<alvin_test> http://www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 隨便貼個網址看看
<snugglecat> http://tube8.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: xxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxx (@ tube8.com)
<snugglecat> .....
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 就不能貼個正統點的麽
<snugglecat> :)
<alvin_rxg> 算了， 暫時 pass 了
<snugglecat> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B8%80%E4%B9%9D%E5%85%AB%E5%9B%9B
<alvin_rxg> Title: 一九八四 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书 (@ zh.wikipedia.org)
<snugglecat> 这个可以么
<\b> 年夜饭!
<gebjgd> http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4ebae27361f3e
<alvin_rxg> 可以了，只是測試如何在 機器人不在的時候，頂班
<gebjgd> http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4ebae27361f3e
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不管用
<alvin_rxg> 源碼沒法讀…
<cleamoon> 用上网本工作是可能的吧？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 可能.当终端用
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 不能编译？
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/gPf41
<knownbad> snugglecat: http://goo.gl/gPf41
<alvin_rxg> Title: 500 Service Unavailable Error (@ goo.gl)
<\b> snugglecat: 你活啦?
<knownbad> 给你的。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 当然可以编译
<snugglecat> 活了
<knownbad> 不，是给你儿子的。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧
<snugglecat> 谢谢了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 太慢？
<knownbad> 让他干瞪眼。
<ayaka> alvin_rxg, 您看过吗？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我帮你买个然后从广州白云寄给你。
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: http://db.tt/yk5Rybid
<snugglecat> ...
<snugglecat> 谢啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 什么玩意?
<snugglecat> 心意收到了， 但不能收阿
<zerta_D> knownbad: 你也是广州的？
<knownbad> 我是火星的
<\b> snugglecat: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/699906/Gummipuppe_fuer_meine_Mietze_Katze_2  能看这个吗
<alvin_rxg1> Title: xxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxx (@ www.myvideo.de)
<snugglecat> 太刺激的不能看
<snugglecat> 上不去
<\b> snugglecat: 或者买个这个给你的小猫： http://www.hunde-bar.de/36/hotdoll-sexpuppe-fur-hunde/
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你还真龟毛呢。
<snugglecat> :)
 * knownbad 打倒龟毛
<snugglecat> 小时候妈妈说，不能随便要人家的东西 :)
<\b> what is  龟毛
<knownbad> 没错，先预约儿子的屁眼了。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 刚才 xxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxx 是啥?
<snugglecat> :)
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 代碼傻逼了。
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<knownbad> \b: 台湾用词
<snugglecat> 谢了， 我去忙了。 你是第二个让我感动的人， 之前的是一女的
<knownbad> 我要让你愿意奉献屁眼。。。。呵呵
<\b> alvin_rxg1: ?
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 为啥后来那个链接没 title?
<snugglecat> 以前那个女的是帝都的
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 幾個 erotic 的詞匯唄。 發現代碼傻逼了，應該只檢查 title 的
<snugglecat> 之前我去北京学了半年野鸡的英语
 * \b 围观直播
<snugglecat> 后来我又去了一次北京旅游了几天。 她以为我还是读英语，还介绍我一个程序员的工作， 半工读的
<knownbad> 不错啊，怎么错过了？
<alvin_rxg1> 是啊是啊
<snugglecat> 想她了
<knownbad> 肯定龟毛
<snugglecat> 她有男朋友，现在是她老公了
<knownbad> 奶奶的
<\b> snugglecat: 你太有魅力了
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg1> 可惜沒後悔藥
<alvin_rxg1> :|
<snugglecat> 而且还是我另一个朋友
<knownbad> 那还是真心的好。
<knownbad> 不错。
<alvin_rxg1> snugglecat: 男朋友你還能競爭
<snugglecat> 男的还是我另一个朋友
<snugglecat> 没竞争阿
<knownbad> 只能说你迟了一步
<snugglecat> 很少联系了， 男的还有电话， 都生儿子了
<snugglecat> 迟了好几步了。
<\b> snugglecat: 是你的还是你朋友的?
<snugglecat> 一认识他们， 他们就是一对
<snugglecat> 本来就是一对
<snugglecat> 他们大学就一对，毕业出来在网上联络，
<\b> 大学……这个萬恶的地方
<knownbad> 你太忧郁了要不好找。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 不说了， 我先去忙了， 搞完我那件事先
<snugglecat> 准备泡那个女的
<knownbad> 想开点走出来，人生没几年。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 别只是在心里泡。
<knownbad> 要动手。。。。
<knownbad> 上上下下的。。。。
<knownbad> 小心键盘就是了
<cap_sensitive> hi
<knownbad> low
<\b> mid
<snugglecat> .....
<cap_sensitive> 我测试 irssi，要跟机器人说废话。别理我。抱歉
<\b> no ji qi ren
<alvin_rxg1> \b: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<snugglecat> 好吧， 先去练手功
<alvin_rxg1> x_X
<cap_sensitive> 没机器人……
<cap_sensitive> 谁跟我说句话。谢谢
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: call uncle
<alvin_rxg1> knownbad: 爺爺好
<\b> ?
<\b> 发生神马了?
<cap_sensitive> 有那个专门测试用的频道么？
<alvin_rxg1> knownbad: 爺爺好，發壓歲錢
<alvin_rxg1> cap_sensitive: 測試啥
<\b> cap_sensitive: 出门左拐
<cap_sensitive> alvin_rxg1: notify.pl
<alvin_rxg1> Title: Asall.pl - kupuj bez rejestracji - sprzedaj bez ryzyka - Serwis ogłoszeń regionalnych (@ notify.pl)
<knownbad> 你爷爷的，就知道没好意
<\b> lol
<alvin_rxg1> x_X
<cap_sensitive> alvin_rxg1: 再说一句
<alvin_rxg> cap_sensitive:
<cap_sensitive> OK
<gebjgd> 竟然断网了
<gebjgd> 靠
<cap_sensitive> 机器人怎么了？它不过节的吧
<knownbad> gebjgd: 靠背？
<alvin_rxg> 機器人不接受 invite ...
<knownbad> cap_sensitive: 有没听过机器人里藏个人的?
<cap_sensitive> knownbad: ……
<knownbad> 我只是提醒你
<knownbad> 机器人是个山寨版。
<cap_sensitive> ubuntu-cn 的机器人是谁写的？我感觉关键字高得还听像真人的
 * knownbad gone with wind...
<gebjgd> 吃了一天的火锅
<gebjgd> 爽歪歪
<\b> 好久没溜溜我的机器人了
<cleamoon> 哪个bot比较好呢？
<\b> bot 不分善恶好坏
<cleamoon> 好用...
<snuggle{cat}> ……自己写的最好用..
<cleamoon> snugglecat, ...谁有那个有时间呀...
<alvin_rxg> snuggle{cat}: 你好
<alvin_rxg> snuggle{cat}: 寶寶乖
<alvin_rxg> :|
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<snuggle{cat}> 写个机器人不费事，顺手就能写个七八个出来
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 那你顺一下手顺呀？
<snugglecat> 顺手什么阿
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 写几个机器人
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你被肠男骗了
<gebjgd> 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> cleamoon: snuggle{cat} != snugglecat
<alvin_rxg> :|
<cleamoon> ..................................................
<alvin_rxg> lol
<cleamoon> ..............................................................
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 可怜的傻娃。你被肠男骗了
<cleamoon> 到底哪个是肠男？
<snuggle{cat}> gebjgd 是肠男
<snuggle{cat}> 现任的
<zerta_D> 洗澡睡了。晚上冷。各位夜猫子，安了
<ayaka> 对了你们有下日本电视剧的好地方吗？
<gebjgd> jagdwurst snuggle{cat} 还有那个肛b都是肠男
<gebjgd> ayaka: 看不懂日本节目
<gebjgd> ayaka: Av 算么？
<ayaka> gebjgd, av禁止
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 笨 看Ip
<gebjgd> ayaka: 不爱看日剧
<gebjgd> 喜欢美剧
<gebjgd> Av 也是日本电视剧啊
<gebjgd> 为什么禁止？
<ayaka> gebjgd, 谢了，我不喜欢av
<gebjgd> 爱日剧就会爱av
<gebjgd> 你喜欢欧美的？
<gebjgd> 白人？
<cleamoon> (~snuggleca@58.255.224.73)  snuggle{cat} (~purple@89.204.130.202)......
<\b_> cleamoon: 晒一晒 n 年前写的机器人源码： https://gist.github.com/1527731
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  jagd's gist: 1527731 — Gist (@ gist.github.com)
<\b_> -!- Nick \b is temporarily unavailable
<\b_> 为啥呢
<alvin_rxg> \b_: 試試讓 NickServ ghost 一下
<\b_> 大概我常常断网，nick 数据库里还没同歩
<alvin_rxg> 所以讓 NickServ 幫你 ghost 掉
<\b_> 绝妙的方法:  我最绝妙的主意是将我的音箱贴在墙上，然后拿话筒学鬼叫……我的声音不用加特效就有那种效果，或者尖声尖气的轻喊：“公子，救我啊，我在墙里面……”然后舍出指甲挠墙，路线我都想好了。
<\b_> ghost 显示:   \b is not online.
<\b_> ...
<\b_> 还是没法换到 \b
<\b_> 它数据库里没同歩
<alvin_rxg> 那只能去 #freenode 裏問咯
<\b_> -!- Nick \b is temporarily unavailable
<\b_> 特会儿数据库同歩了就好了
<\b_> 晩上数据库备份的流量比较繁忙
<gebjgd> 因为你换昵称过于频繁
<knownbad> 你爷爷的。  前天买了7“的今天10”跑出来。  http://www.woot.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Woot® : One Day, One Deal™ (@ www.woot.com)
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可怜的娃
<\kao> 这名字都有人注册
<\kao> 太蛋疼了
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 早就告诉你 你的那个价格买7寸的贵了
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你还不新
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你还不信
<knownbad> 去健身房泄粪去。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 天天去?
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 这么健康
<cleamoon> 对了，日本出了新的技术j，彩色的 E Ink Pearl
<mugebjgd> cleamoon, 早就出了.....
<cleamoon> 没开始没卖没呀
<cleamoon> 为什么这么多没字...
<kk{cat}> alvin_rxg: http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/itinfo/1/165323.shtml  精辟
<kk{cat}> mugebjgd knownbad :  http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/itinfo/1/165323.shtml
<kk{cat}> 不过这只是国内的情况
<\f> 还是不能叫 \b
<cleamoon> \f, 你的bot怎么全是否定呀...
<\f> cleamoon: 本想写几个随机的，再弄套关键词数据库，自动记录下网友的回复，弄个 expert system 。后来没兴致弄了
<\f> cleamoon: 毕竟那时候不常上 irc
<\f> cleamoon: 不像现在天天挂
<cleamoon> \f, 到现在也没兴趣？
<\f> cleamoon: 感觉不出做这个有趣
<\f> cleamoon: 宁可花时间做些更有趣的
<cleamoon> \f, 比如？
<\f> cleamoon: 现在对数值计算感兴趣
<\f> cleamoon: 编译器也有兴趣，只是写起来工程量大太
<\f> 太大
<cleamoon> \f, ...直接用Mathematica不好吗？
<\f> 不是一朝一夕写的完
<cleamoon> \f, 什么的编译器呀？
<wobu> 几位大大，大年三十晚上哦，要么去泡妞，要么好好陪老婆，
<mugebjgd> wobu, 在陪
<\f> 首先，mathematica 不是数值计算，或者设计的初衷不是数值计算。matlab 还行，但用来写程序 sucks
<cleamoon> wobu, 有妞有当然都去了，没有才在这里呀
<\f> cleamoon: 随便什么编译器，平时有空就做一点 brainfuck 为后端的编译器。
<cleamoon> \f, mathmatica网站上写的是先进的数值计算...
<\f> cleamoon: 再转向自己弄个语言，现在构思是像 haskell 这样纯函数，又能很方便的向量化。具体细节还没想好
<\f> cleamoon: 用什么工具是次要的。一般我宁可用 C 或者 FORTRAN ，　能练手
<mugebjgd> cleamoon, 计算都是matlab
<mugebjgd> cleamoon, 很多实验室都是脚本+matlab
<mugebjgd> cleamoon, 现在很多都用gpu
<cleamoon> \f, 总练?
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, cuda一类的吗？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon, cuda opencl
<\f> cleamoon: 我在学校的个人主页挂了，否则可以展示几个例子
<cleamoon> \f, 为什么挂了...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, opencl真的可以增加速度吗？
<\f> cleamoon: 好像整个 http 服务器挂了，ssh 还能上
<\f> cleamoon: 不一定能増加速度，相同的价格下
<mugebjgd> cleamoon, 显然
<\f> 而且不是所有计算都能用显卡算的
<mugebjgd> \f, opencl可以用cpu
<cleamoon> \f, 关键是我觉得opencl效率不高...
<\f> 神马效率?
<\f> cleamoon: 比如之前有个周末无聊，写了个这个 http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uajid/Ladung/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 静电场计算 (@ www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de)
<cleamoon> \f, 计算的效率
<\f> cleamoon: 莫名期妙的又恢复了,大概是我自己的网络不行
<cleamoon> \f, 静电场计算这么麻烦...
<\f> 自己闲暇时的练手,不用在乎版权
<fivesheep> 高级
<\f> cleamoon: 其实只是解一个二维的微分方程
<cleamoon> \f, 其实应该加上一个CC0...用C写很麻烦呀...
<\f> cleamoon: 所以只是无聊的练手
<\f> cleamoon: 而且这个没什么难度
<\f> s/而且/好在
<cleamoon> 对了，我觉得除了STL，C++没什么地方比C好了...
<cleamoon> 怎么才能把fcitx的Remind关上呀...
<\f> cleamoon: 靠， C++ 除了复杂，其它都比 C 好
<cleamoon> \f, 比如？
<fivesheep> c++除了复杂, 其它都跟c一样...
<\f> cleamoon: 现在迀发模型都是面向对象的了。描述问题的方式也都是 OOP。C做起来很困难
<cleamoon> \f, 用java不好吗？
<\f> cleamoon: 又比如，就刚才那计算。我的代码用了 float　类型做运算。哪天我想用 double ，还行
<fivesheep> 一样啊... 只是数据结构的操作方式稍微不同而已.. 原来是 通过指针传进去
<fivesheep> c++是通过 类变量传递
<fivesheep> c++是通过 实例变量传递
<\f> cleamoon: 但如果哪天我要用复数做同样的运算，几乎要全部重写 C 的代码，来支持复数 (C89)
<\f> cleamoon: 没有 template ，代码很难重用
<cleamoon> \f, 就是重用麻烦呀...
<\f> cleamoon: 用#define宏替换的话，一是 +-*/ 不能重载，二是没有 template 那样的类型检查
<fivesheep> python表示无压力..
<\f> cleamoon: 封装也麻烦。C 没有分 namespace。　只有模块里 static 和不 static 的区别。
<cleamoon> \f, OOP就只是重用，封装之类的好用了
<\f> cleamoon: 我是把差不多 10 年前的 C++ 和 C89　比较 (支持 C99 的编译器还不多)
<\f> cleamoon: C++ 11  更牛逼了
<\f> cleamoon: OOP 是拿来描述问题的
<\f> cleamoon: 重用只是一个副产品
<\f> snugglecat: 是吧?
<cleamoon> \f, C++0x只是一个标准吧...
<cleamoon> \f, 不用OOP也能描述问题...
<\f> cleamoon: 许多编译器都实现了。　里面匿名函数，列表初始化之类的，更发挥了 C++ 的潜力
<\f> cleamoon: 不用OOP也能做，但这不是技术上的问题，而是成本上的缺陷
<snugglecat> 是什么
<cleamoon> \f, 没用过C++0x...加了很多新东西吗？
<\f> snugglecat: < \f> cleamoon: OOP 是拿来描述问题的
<cleamoon> \f, 但是用C排查时成本会低一些低吧...
<\f> cleamoon: 我连 c++ 都很少用，因为复杂。看着那些 Feature 眼馋，但又不想去熟悉那些陷阱，干脆不用
<snugglecat> oop 是隐蔽细节的
<\f> cleamoon: 整个框架复杂了以后，我宁可看 c++ 。
<cleamoon> \f, ...
<\f> cleamoon: c++ 有封装。C的封装做的很次。排查要花力气
<cleamoon> \f, 不封装不就好了...
<\f> cleamoon: 复杂了以后，不封装，你自己清楚结构，别人不清楚
<snugglecat> 别炒了， oop 就是面向对象的
<cleamoon> \f, 也是...只有小一点的项目才能用
<snugglecat> 先介绍个对象给我
<snugglecat> 寡妇也行
<\f> 找呀找呀找对象
<\f> 找到一个好对象
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<\f> 拉拉手啊敬个礼
<\f> 你是我的好对象
<\f> 再见
<snugglecat> 对象， 上帝设计的好的，有外貌， 有钱， 有内涵的
<snugglecat> 干嘛不用
<snugglecat> 几个对象还可以协助
<snugglecat> 这个是满足性欲的
<snugglecat> 那个是解决给钱的
<snugglecat> 还有个陪儿子读书的
<\f> snugglecat: 那你需要拥有若干个接口...就一根可不行
<snugglecat> 不用同时阿
<\f> 嗯，串行
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 对象之间也可以互相调用阿
<\f> lofl
<snugglecat> 我只有一根， 他们不是有手指么
<\f> a = new A(); a.finger = snugglecat.getJJ();
<snugglecat> 再者， 我也有若干接口阿， 谁规定借口只能是那鸟
<ayaka> snugglecat, 打开opencalc
<snugglecat> 管性欲的通过 jj， 给钱的放钱包，教儿子读书的，接口是我儿子阿
<snugglecat> 啥是opencalc
<\f> 同问
<mugebjgd> ayaka, 都用libreoffice了 谁还用opencalc
<snugglecat> lady aLady;
<snugglecat> this >> aLady
<snugglecat> this >> aLady;
<ayaka> mugebjgd, 反正都会说找不到对象
<mugebjgd> ayaka, ????
<snugglecat> this.get精子 () >> sexLady;
<snugglecat> this->get精子 () >> sexLady;
<ayaka> mugebjgd, 您没看过excl演示？
<mugebjgd> ayaka, 没有
<snugglecat> this << moneyLady.money ();
<mugebjgd> ayaka, 很少用
<\f> snugglecat: 吃的是奶，挤的是草啊
<snugglecat> 。。。
<\f> snugglecat: 你有付出，怎么没回报
<snugglecat> 付出的是精子给 sexLady，回报的是 moneyLady 给的钱
<snugglecat> 怎么貌似我是个拍av 的
<\f> snugglecat: 那不是卖屁股吗？  knownbad 就足够了
<snugglecat> 那我改改
<snugglecat> 算了
<snugglecat> 一个对象(女)提供了什么接口
<snugglecat> 提供了 鲍鱼， 调用着为男的
<ayaka> snugglecat, 还是看我的面条c吧
<\f> 找上帝查查
<snugglecat> 提供了乳房， 接收者为婴儿
<snugglecat> 宅男提供了什么借口
<snugglecat> jj， 使用者为自个
<ayaka> send_mans_liquid(&woman,zhencu);
<snugglecat> class 宅男 {...};
<snugglecat> 宅男 a宅男;
<snugglecat> a宅男.play(a宅男.jj);
<ayaka> then it will return a int which means she paid for you
<\f> :(
<\f> snugglecat: jj 应该是 private 的
<snugglecat> ..
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我改改
<snugglecat> class 宅男 {public: play () { play (this->jj); } private: jj};
<snugglecat> class 宅男 {public: 自慰 () { 玩 (this->jj); } private: jj};
<\f> 还有 public: pee()
<snugglecat> 酱紫可以了么
<fivesheep> public: errect()
<snugglecat> 没有 pee
<\f> snugglecat: play() 须要身份验证
<fivesheep> public: fuck()
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 不需要啊
<snugglecat> 自个玩自个还要验证阿
<\f> 哦
<\f> snugglecat: 那万一哪天，某人做个循环，不停调用你的 object.play() 那不是杯具了
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<ayaka> snugglecat, 可以设定打开计数器
<\f> snugglecat: 还能在不同 thread 同时调用 play()。
<snugglecat> 不说了， 等会主席要踢人了
<\f> ..
<snugglecat> .........
<\f> snugglecat: 你大过年不陪着家人?
<snugglecat> ayaka, 计数器是这么用的， 某个人 玩 A 君的JJ， 计数器+1, 另一个人加入+1, 不玩了， 计数器减1， 直到为0时 A君才可以穿裤子
<snugglecat> 家人睡觉了呢
<ayaka> snugglecat, 可是这种不洁的事情自己就好了
<snugglecat> 好的， 不说了
<mugebjgd> 靠
<mugebjgd> linux 的skype玩命的崩溃
<mugebjgd> 日的
<\f> mugebjgd: 是 archlinux 的 skype 玩命的崩溃
<alvin_rxg> 咋我以前用的時候不崩潰呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在崩溃的厉害
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天死了5次
<\f> mugebjgd: 我几乎每天都挂着，虽然有崩潰，只是一个月一次的事..
<mugebjgd> \f, 挂着没事
<knownbad> db的问题。
<ofan> rpwt
<mugebjgd> \f, 视频语聊过程中崩溃
<ofan> 我擦 谁给我加的帽子
<knownbad> 把mv .Skype就好了。
<knownbad> 哦，那就不同了。
<knownbad> 别mv了。
<knownbad> 你近来的问题还真多呢。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> mugebjgd: mein skype hat deutschlandweit drei benutzer gefunden, die vermutlich du wärst.  bist du der 8477 typ?
<snugglecat> \f 你是女的????
<snugglecat> 一个月一次
<\b> snugglecat: 神马眼神...
<\b> ...
<snugglecat> 不是一月一次么
<\b> snugglecat: 那一月两次吧
<mugebjgd> \b, nein
<\b> mugebjgd: sicher?
<\b> mugebjgd: nein, vier typen, einer in stuttgart, einer chemnitz, einer münchen und noch ein unbekannter
<mugebjgd> \b, nein
<\b> mugebjgd: dan wie laut deines?
<knownbad> 哦，搞错了。  不是gebjgd
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, skype的屏幕传输功能真好
<\b> 费流量
<mugebjgd> \b, 包月
<mugebjgd> \b, 无所谓流量
<\b> 不过能跨平台
<snugglecat> 我用 skype 干啥， 我一宅男， 自个和自个打电话么
<mugebjgd> \b, 我的老昵称
<\b> mugebjgd: 你若双向整个屏幕传输，还是很费的
<mugebjgd> \b, 无所谓 宽带
<mugebjgd> \b, 何况是给小白用户解决问题
<mugebjgd> \b, 公司都直接ssh
<\b> mugebjgd: 不是说费钱，而是传不动。 如果分辨率太大的话
<gebjgd> \b: adsl随便传
<gebjgd> \b: 1m流量足够
<gebjgd> 错了 带宽
<\b> gebjgd: ... 我试过和别人，我看他的 windows, 他看我的 linux。 还是有时候传不过来
<gebjgd> \b: 单向没有问题
<gebjgd> \b: win linux随意
<gebjgd> 其实最好的im就是邮件
<gebjgd> 还跨平台
<\b> 邮件不算 im
<\b> 只有 m 没有 i
<gebjgd> 足够快了
<gebjgd> 起码比微薄强
<\b> 我到现在还不知道微博是神马东西——只听说过没用过
<alvin_rxg> 微波 不是 twitter ...
<alvin_rxg> 微波是用來追星的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 怎么说?
<gebjgd> 最近arch怎么那么多烂尾包
<gebjgd> 各个需要--force
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那上邊，全是轉發，全是 retweet，很少有原創的
<gebjgd> 靠.偷懒的包维护者
<alvin_rxg> \b: 很可能就是，5分鐘前一條信息剛有人轉發過，一會兒你又再看到一次了……
<\b> 神马情况: 1926年梁启超因小便出血住进协和医院，被诊断为肾肿瘤，医生建议切除那个 坏肾 。当时国人对手术还有恐惧心理，梁启超为倡导西医毅然决定切肾。但手术护士用碘酒标明手术位置时，把本该标明的左肾标成了右肾，而主刀医生也没仔细核对就将梁启超健康的右肾切除了。梁于三年后去逝
<alvin_rxg> 所以在那上邊，我就關注了12、3個人。其中一個是煎蛋的 fall-ark
<alvin_rxg> 假
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你帖给我的不都是文艺青年们平时的照片吗？
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不是啊， fall-ark 的信息都是國外翻譯啥的， reddit 啥的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 然後，經常看到別人發圖，原圖全是 fall-ark 的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我怎么没看到什么图片
<alvin_rxg> 可以說，fall-ark 的信息可以等同于中文信息裏的原創。就全世界來說，原創是在 reddit 之類的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那不如直接看 reddit...
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<\b> 只是信息量太大
<fivesheep> reddit这一个多月可出名了..
<\b> alvin_rxg: 其实天涯也不错
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: medion有个电子书 比kindle dx便宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 9.7寸
<alvin_rxg> medion 是德國的神舟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 已经被联想买了
<fivesheep> 默克尔是德国的总理, 温家宝是中国的总理... 但默克尔能跟温家宝比么
<fivesheep> 我说演技
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> 就一句： 从瞿颖，到周迅，再到王菲，跟了李亚鹏，嗓子都变哑了
<fivesheep> 鸭彭肯定有什么过人之处
<\b> ?
<knownbad> 深喉咙把声音搞坏了。
<fivesheep> 这个解释将活得诺贝尔医学奖
<\b> 1964年，中苏边界谈判时，中方指责苏联贪得无厌，用了个成语“得陇望蜀”。不知道苏联的是怎么翻译的，总之导致苏联谈判代表很生气，强烈抗议，说中国人污蔑苏联对中国的甘肃、四川有领土野心。
<knownbad> 只能怪鸭彭的鸭脖子长了些。
<fivesheep> 嫉妒, 羡慕?
<knownbad> 不知，老婆还没吃我鸭脖子。
<knownbad> 我和i避免deepin的。
<knownbad> 此deepin非linux deepin也。
<knownbad> 这正是我无法严肃面对linux deepin的原因。
<fivesheep> 你老婆买了机票了么
<knownbad> 我买的。
<fivesheep> 多少钱?
<knownbad> 我看看
<fivesheep> 我那次花了四千多
<knownbad> $718
<knownbad> 单程？
<fivesheep> 对
<fivesheep> 差不多价格
<fivesheep> 你这个
<knownbad> 但exchange rate dropped。
<knownbad> 你的i比较便宜。
<fivesheep> 韩亚
<knownbad> 我上次雙程$680
<knownbad> 东方。
<fivesheep> 不坐中国航班
<fivesheep> 韩国的空姐漂亮
<knownbad> 我也觉得。
<fivesheep> 思密达 思密达的, 听着都欲仙欲死
<knownbad> 但我没钱。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你喜欢韩国妹子?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我说他们的空姐
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 难道让我喜欢美国国内航班的大妈大叔么
<gebjgd> 春晚抄袭日本
<knownbad> 难道你觉得意外？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<gebjgd> knownbad: 王力宏一家子都是高级知识分子
<gebjgd> 真牛比
<knownbad> 国内慢慢也会成长，时候到了就什么让人意外了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说什么呢
<knownbad> 到时学历只是一张纸，只看兴趣和成就。
<knownbad> 我的意思是学历和他的成就无关。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 学历是基础
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你是王力宏的粉丝???
<knownbad> 不是，我是ET的粉丝
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看时什么人
<snugglecat> knownbad, 打工的靠学历
<snugglecat> 如果 像 比尔啥的， 无所谓
<snugglecat> 我就不信去微软做个程序员可以不看学历
<knownbad> 那倒过来看看？  他上大学时我们知道他会有今天的成就？
<knownbad> 当然今天看来就容易解释些了。
<snugglecat> 我就不信 去微软做个程序员 可以只靠兴趣
<snugglecat> 我是说，靠想法和靠技术要求不同
 * gebjgd 睡觉.
<snugglecat> 我指的是去微软做技工，就是那些码农， 需要的不是你的想法
<knownbad> 只有一点是真的。  似乎大家都同意大学的critical thinking好似最有关联。
<snugglecat> 需要想法的， 知道他想知道的， 当然， 有想法不一定会成功
<snugglecat> 做技术工的， 需要的看的是实现上头构思的能力
<snugglecat> 只是我的想法， 看志向是什么， 有些志向的，靠的就是兴趣， 和实现这个兴趣的动力
<knownbad> 但成就不是读出来的。
<snugglecat> 如果只是作为码农让公司奴隶的， 那公司看的就是学历
<snugglecat> 想法或者新的技术不是读出来的， 但原有的技术是可以读出来的
<snugglecat> 所以中国的大学生只能做技工， 而没有创造力
<snugglecat> 所以很多都是美国那些不是都出来而是自己构思设计出来的， 中国最多只能代工
<snugglecat> 所以很多都是美国那些不是读出来而是自己构思设计出来的， 中国最多只能代工
<knownbad> 所以我说王力宏的成就不是学历。
<snugglecat> 中国大学就是职前培训所， 而不是培养有独立思想，有创造力的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是啥？不读音乐。他行么
<snugglecat> 谁 11 岁就会作曲了呢
<knownbad> 是因为他有睡觉。
<snugglecat> 也不是没读过吗
<gebjgd> knownbad: 教育的形式有很多
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠
<snugglecat> 那个谁， 忘了名字
<knownbad> 所以快去睡吧。
<snugglecat> 什么邦
<gebjgd> knownbad: 肖邦？
<snugglecat> 忘了
<snugglecat> ..............
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 错了 音乐神童莫扎特
<knownbad> 没，说我自己。
<snugglecat> 还是他老爸无意中发觉他的才能
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 是
<snugglecat> 记错了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 还有贝多芬
<knownbad> 我太天才了。
<snugglecat> 所以我说有些是靠兴趣， 天赋， 想法
<gebjgd> 都是有天赋的
<snugglecat> 但有些做技术工的就是靠学， 像国内的大学
<gebjgd> 教育还是好的
<snugglecat> 国内大学就是个之前培训所，不需要你思考， 只需你掌握一门手艺
<gebjgd> 如果天朝都大学文化水平 绝对是世界第一强国
<knownbad> 我只是说多数人看了学历就自动+1了,而稍微忽视了背后的努力。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> 和兴趣。
<snugglecat> 看公司招人的目的啦
<knownbad> 有点表面化。
<snugglecat> 公司招的就是码工， 你勤勤恳恳，实现上面设计的质量好， 就可以
<snugglecat> 你有什么办法
<gebjgd> 因为想要拿到学历就要付出一定的努力和代价
<snugglecat> 他就是不需要你思考
<snugglecat> 思考的是上面设计的人， 你就做码工就好
<wly> 呵呵。
<wly> 这个代码工人非常的累。
<gebjgd> 所以学历很重要 是衡量一个人最简单的标准
<snugglecat> 家具的设计不关你的是， 你就一木工， 你能做成和她设计的图纸一摸一样就行
<wly> 了解。
<wly> 我做木工很久了。
 * gebjgd 睡觉去
<wly> 希望在龙年能设计一下。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 没说你说的不对， 靠兴趣 和 努力， 是美国人的事情， 国内的就一技工
<knownbad> gebjgd: 骗子
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就是因为这样， 觉得国内教育太差
 * wly 刚刚起床
<wly> 国内的教育。。。。的确。
<knownbad> 国内也可以只时候未到。
<snugglecat> 怎么说呢， 有思想的人很危险
<knownbad> 是危险！
<wly> 的确。但是你阻止不了。
<knownbad> facebook的成功只是个想法。。。。
<snugglecat> 只限于技术的， 到没问题， 难保有哪个sb 思想着政治的错误
<knownbad> 但已快击败google了。
<snugglecat> 我有个想法， 当然可能很幼稚
<alvin_rxg> 好， snugglecat 你趕緊做個網站，趕超 12360
<knownbad> 虽说可能是抄袭来的。
<snugglecat> 创新的， 很可能不成功， 但如果成功的话， 会有段时间 领先， 独占市场， 但慢慢后来者越来越多， 市场越来越饱和，行业慢慢成熟
<wly> 比如说qq
<snugglecat> 不能靠创造收入来提高利润， 就会转向如何减低成本
<snugglecat> 只是我个人的想法。 可能幼稚
<knownbad> 你想多了。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 想多时并不危险。
<knownbad> 过度思想失去原动力。
<snugglecat> 我想创新是个高风险的投资，因为很大可能会失败， 但如果能够成功， 在一段时间会回报极高， 在那段时间没有其他人可以与他竞争
<knownbad> 从出生直接到死亡，没活过。
<snugglecat> 但终会有后来的会追上
<snugglecat> :)
<wly> 你看看思考，决策，行为的东西。希望早点实现。
<snugglecat> 我是这么想的
<knownbad> 你守岁？
<knownbad> 干嘛不睡？
<snugglecat> iphone 活了， google 也凑过来
<snugglecat> 等儿子起来出去玩
<snugglecat> 苹果要不被其他竞争者赶上，就不断出心东西
<knownbad> 有时让你儿子犯错是个好的学习过程。
<wly> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 让后来者总处于追赶的状态
<snugglecat> 是啊
<wly> 你儿子多大了
<snugglecat> 儿子不断犯错
<snugglecat> 不惩罚他， 但让他知道犯错会有什么后果
<snugglecat> 定好时间， 7.30分上学， 之前穿衣服， 洗脸刷牙， 不管他， 让他自己做， 他磨磨蹭蹭也不管他
<knownbad> 不是后果，是结果。  你说的好像都是反面的。
<snugglecat> 7.30分准时上学， 脸没刷也要去。 让它知道，做事情不能磨蹭
<wly> 我女儿也上学了。
<knownbad> 这不就是大学的生活嘛。。。
<wly> 希望能交流一下。
<snugglecat> 就是他自己的事情自己做， 做得怎么样由他自己承担， 做的好， 剩下时间就任他玩
<knownbad> 要知道对自己负责而已。
<snugglecat> 做的不好， 让他自己知道做的不好会怎么样
<snugglecat> 一些时间是不能拖延， 上学， 开饭
<snugglecat> 做完一件事再做另一件事
<knownbad> 但你却在这里耗时间？
<snugglecat> 自己的事情自己做
<alvin_rxg> 好像看到了，把成人世界的東西強加過去了…
<knownbad> 是辛苦。
<snugglecat> 我一直在赶阿， 偷闲过来看看你们说什么呢
<knownbad> 成长是辛苦的。
<snugglecat> 说着说着就说那么长了
<knownbad> 滚
<snugglecat> ...........
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我继续忙了
<knownbad> 我去叫老婆起床尿尿去。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> Mon Jan 23 00:00:53 CET 2012
<alvin_rxg> 機器人來了啊
<alvin_test> http://www.spoj.pl/problems/NHAY/
<kk> alvin_test,啥网址y Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem NHAY
<alvin_rxg> 哦耶， gut，自動判斷 kk 在不在了
<snugglecat> 老婆来啦
<knownbad> 骗子
<snugglecat> ........
<knownbad> 你不是走了吗？
<knownbad> 我打电话
<snugglecat> 等等， 我的叫儿子起床了， 忙不了了
<knownbad> 老婆爱睏的声音很性感。
<knownbad> 我喜欢吵她起床。
<snugglecat> ...............
<snugglecat> 谁在一起你就知道了，女人起床的时候会吓死你
<snugglecat> 睡
<knownbad> 我睡过了啊？
<knownbad> 我喜欢在睡梦中强奸她。
<snugglecat> 那我不知道
<snugglecat> 总之以前，总给前妻吓着
<knownbad> 你期望太高了。
<knownbad> 我没怎么期望老婆睡相有多好。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 忙去了
<knownbad> 你儿子起床干嘛？
<knownbad> 不是过年吗？
 * knownbad 等着骗子回来。
<snugglecat> .........
<snugglecat> 好吧我是骗子
<MegaDownload> xD
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-14
<ofan> https://speakerdeck.com/stevan_little/perl-is-not-dead-it-is-a-dead-end
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Perl is not Dead, it is a Dead End // Speaker Deck (@ speakerdeck.com)
<DaBao> 各位早上好！
<airead> DaBao, day day see
<UbuntuTalk> [talk] 早上好
<DaBao> airead:  。。。，好 Good 的英国历史
<airead> DaBao, 哦呵呵
<DaBao> 请大家推荐个IP查询网站，要通过域名查IP的，感觉Ping出来的及在国内网站查出来的不太准确
<David-zwssd> 大家早上好
<DaBao> 早！
 * DaBao is away: 网络本来没有墙，拦截的多了，也就成了墙。
<freeflying> imtxc: 那谁在吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 消失了好像。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 昨天呕饭给你说的那个耳机就很不错嘛
<freeflying> imtxc: 200多刀买个耳机太扯了吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个其实你听到的建议越多你越迷糊啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 洋快么今日
<freeflying> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028N78BG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0028N78BG
<freeflying> 这个如何
<imtxc> freeflying: 手机上听的话肯定够了，或者好点的K450
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Acoustics-K-240-Studio-Headphones/dp/B0001ARCFA/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1358128043&sr=1-1&keywords=K240s
<imtxc> 现在都不知道色大象改成什么nick了
<freeflying> :)
<ofan> freeflying: 那个绝对物有所值
<fivesheep> 啥东西
<ofan> fivesheep: 耳机
<fivesheep> 高级
<fivesheep> ofan: bose?
<ofan> fivesheep: tf10
<fivesheep> 耳塞... 这就算了
<fivesheep> 对耳朵不好
<fivesheep> 而且大部分人听不出区别
 * imtxc 耳朵孔太小的人悲剧啊。。。 耳塞戴着难受。
<freeflying> ofan: which one?
<imtxc> freeflying: 他用的tf10
<freeflying> imtxc: 太贵了
<ofan> freeflying: 几百块的都不经用
<onlylove> 耳机么？FC707啊
<freeflying> ofan: 几百都不经用啊
<ofan> freeflying: 恩
<ofan> freeflying: 能撑一年就算奇迹
 * imtxc 发动一切资源帮忙订张车票。。。。
<abine> 到哪里的车票？
<imtxc> abine: 北京-兰州
<alayasix> 大家好啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33093
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | MIT.edu和Doj.gov下线，匿名组织声称对此负责 (@ solidot.org)
<imtxc> alayasix: 好，有亲戚是铁道部的么
 * DaBao is back (gone 01:04:27)
<alayasix> 汗--
<DaBao> 直达的肯定挤
<onlylove> 给请假直接回家算了
<alayasix>  imtxc: ...
<onlylove> 或者在家远程办公
<DaBao> 迂回的说不定还松一些
<onlylove> 省得过年挤来挤去
<abine> 木有
<abine> 有个朋友本来是在中铁上班的
<abine> 搬走了
<imtxc> 要现管的
<abine> 申请远程办公了
<DaBao> 要不，和家里说说，初一再回
<abine> 嗯
<imtxc> 初一的票也没那么好买
<DaBao> 。。。
<abine> 我也打算过了大年才回去
<abine> 坐长途大巴
<DaBao> 初一人应该会少很多的
<abine> 少
<abine> 都呆在家里呢
<abine> 很多人出远门
<abine> 是旅游的人
<DaBao> 大巴要坐最早那一趟，否则就等着在高速路上散步溜达吧
<abine> 。。。。
<abine> 被冻成冰棍
<imtxc> 近一点的话坐汽车可以
<imtxc> 远的话车票和飞机票一样了。
<abine> 嗯，那你买飞机票啊
<abine> 预订机票
<abine> 网上就可以预订
<DaBao> 回想我去丈母娘家，就因为起晚了点，结果正常情况3小时可达，结果历经11个小时才到
<imtxc> 能买起就买了。
<abine> 提前预订有打折的
<imtxc> 现在都是全价
<abine> 现在预订20天后的
<DaBao> 而且冬季机场易起大雾、易晚点
<abine> 以后呢，你从10月份开始预订
<imtxc> 飞机票能那么早顶？
<abine> 可以啊
<imtxc> 不懂。。
<abine> 你可以选择比较便宜的一天回去
<DaBao> 上航空公司的官网看看，别上机票定购网站
<imtxc> 为什么飞机票不这么紧张呢
<imtxc> 那么多人回不去啊不是么
<DaBao> 贵呗
<imtxc> 是不是提前很早订的话也能打折啊
<DaBao> 据说是的
<abine> 是的
<freeflying> ofan: 一年也太短了吧
<abine> 我就预订过好几次了
<DaBao> 酒店也是如此，同一房间，提前预订比到店后便宜
<ofan> freeflying: 就那质量
<imtxc> 算了我排队去，这里买不起飞机票的也就我了。。。1300+太不划算了。
<abine> 现在买机票肯定贵了
<abine> 提前预订便宜一大半
<freeflying> ofan: 我手机送的耳机都用了不止一年了
<DaBao> 把自己装箱里，请快递公司送过去，呵呵
<ofan> freeflying: iphone?
<abine> 耳机一下子就坏了
<freeflying> ofan: htc
<abine> DaBao: 没人领件就闷死在里面了
<alayasix> 快递太可怕了。不敢买电子产品啊
<DaBao> 自己破箱而出
<abine> alayasix: 经常买
<DaBao> 1300+，租车开回去得了
<alayasix> abine: 快递卸车不都是扔来仍去的
<alayasix> abine: 可怕。。。也就买点不怕摔的
<imtxc> 租车比那贵多了。
<DaBao> 。。。
<DaBao> 组团包车
<imtxc> 回我家开汽车得好长时间吧
<imtxc> 我也不清楚
<abine> alayasix: 嗯
<abine> 我买过显示器
<abine> 寄过电脑主机
<abine> 手机
<abine> 硬盘
<abine> 主板
<abine> 显卡
<alayasix> abine: 霸气～！！！
<abine> 内存
<abine> 其中有一台主机给压坏了机箱
<abine> 其他的都没什么问题
<abine> 准备买个手机
<abine> 不知道要买哪个好
<abine> 谁给推荐一个
 * yunfan tmd 彻底被封住了
<alayasix> abine: 你想买啥啊
<alayasix> abine: 谷歌四儿子在
<alayasix> abine: 刷个ubuntu os
<imtxc> yunfan: 怎么了
<yunfan> imtxc: 现在走的是两层代理 昨晚买了个10刀一年的vps先顶着
<nopcall> yunfan: 10刀1年？求地址。
<ofan> yunfan: 何必呢
<yunfan> ofan: 拿来做跳板 为毛不要？
<ofan> yunfan: 真当自己是黑客呢
<yunfan> ofan: 黑你妹的 现在看着你们这些人就想砍死
<ofan> yunfan: 我给你有啥仇?
<yunfan> ofan: 帮凶
<ofan> yunfan: 帮谁的凶？
<imtxc> yunfan: linode全被认证了？
<ofan> yunfan: 你这比老毛还厉害，莫名其妙的就被打成右派了
<yunfan> ofan: 那还用说 土共嘛
<ofan> yunfan: 你才土共，你们全家都是土共
<yunfan> imtxc: 没有 是墙升级了 正常的连接都没事 他解不开的协议都自动给你重发一遍
<yunfan> ofan: 我家里是有土共
<alayasix> yunfan: 流量如何？
<yunfan> alayasix: 不多 只能我这种不看youtube的人用
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你家不党，能当官？
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我不是说了我家里有一个嘛  你这什么眼神
<imtxc> 求赠送回家车票
<yunfan> imtxc: 你回家不是有军航？
<imtxc> 是不是我去广场写首反诗他们就把我送回家了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 军航是什么
<yunfan> imtxc: 你去搜下 好像 从帝都到兰州 到乌鲁木齐这一路的军航比较多
<imtxc> yunfan: 搜了。。。
<iGoogle> 不是一个吧。说不定一窝。lol
<imtxc> yunfan: 真的假的
<woodboy4_> 有人么
<ywy> 有
<woodboy4_> 有人用wine搞定过酷狗么
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有空姐 没意思，第一次坐飞机看不到空姐太失败了。
<ywy> 不用酷狗的
<yunfan> imtxc: 能回家才是正道
<iGoogle> imtxc: 过年，你可以包一个miss回家嘛。不就有“空姐”了。
<imtxc> 。。。
<iGoogle> 过年过节，划胡子死绝。
<iGoogle> 不懂就赶紧搜索
<huntxu> iGoogle: 神在推上用的語言，很高端
<alayasix> 现在wineqq 都直接 龙井的deb包了 啊。。。。哪里边已经有wine了吗？
<yunfan> 龙井的比较专业 额
<ywy> 一般我都用qq音乐，酷狗有点大
<yunfan> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fjcjs.siat.ac.cn%2Fch%2Freader%2Fcreate_pdf.aspx%3Ffile_no%3D201205006%26flag%3D1%26journal_id%3Djcjs%26year_id%3D2012&ei=DH3zUKqoGYWElAXixYGICQ&usg=AFQjCNHSPkXVNo1_tppo_1PTOGTYVptzjA&sig2=qU0qtEzzdMbvXYKky3q6uQ&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.dGI
<alayasix> 那里边有wine了。就不用单独装wine了吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个飞机看起来跟火车票站票一样 很给力嘛
<imtxc> 不过只有到酒泉的。
<imtxc> 没有到兰州的。。。。
<alayasix> woodboy4_: 坛子里不是有个搞定酷狗7的吗
<yunfan> imtxc: 以前有看过几个 印象里有到兰州的 大概那几天没有 这个没办法 要不让主席打个电话给海里的 执行一趟兰州任务？
<imtxc> yunfan: ....他这个时间不确定。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 靠谱的还是接着刷火车票吧，能抢到一张卧铺就万岁了。
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以打电话让海里出几趟兰州的任务  你不就可以了么
<yunfan> imtxc: 刷不动的
<imtxc> yunfan: 兰州那破地方没人去执行人物
<gfrog> huntxu: 神在推上一般都会挖挖昨天的坟啥的。 XD
<iGoogle> huntxu: 。鼓动你折腾而已
<yunfan> 哼哼
 * gfrog 这两天吐槽sudo的好多。。。
 * gfrog RT @rebecca_kidult: 校内上有人截图给小黄鸡说给爷侍寝，小黄鸡说卖身不卖艺；然后那个人换了一句 "sudo 给爷侍寝！" 小黄鸡说：小女子脱光躺好了大爷您来吧！
<huntxu> iGoogle: DAAP是蘋果那個麽
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 该
<imtxc> gfrog: sduo给咱去排队买张票
<imtxc> sudo
<iGoogle> huntxu: 是。局域网共享的
<iGoogle> 适合rpi这种没显示的
<huntxu> iGoogle: nfs不就完了麽... =.=
<yunfan> huntxu: nfs是个大坑
<iGoogle> 手机客户端，使用nfs？哪只是数据共享嘛。不是音频共享
<huntxu> 音頻，不是數據咩
 * adam8157 usb设备的驱动好简单....
<iGoogle> 你听数据吧。lol
<yunfan> adam8157: 你用的libusb吧
<adam8157> yunfan: kernel space...
<iGoogle> 协议包裹的。有区别嘛
<yunfan> adam8157: 那不就是message乱发么 额
<iGoogle> usb很麻烦的。
<iGoogle> 开发麻烦
<yunfan> 发现一个很叼的jvm alternative
<yunfan> 居然可以打包成elf
<yunfan> 而且在1m以内
<iGoogle> 啥都可以elf包吧
<yunfan> 主要是 and <1m 这个附加条件
<piggybox> yunfan: 叫啥名字？
<yunfan> 要是可以把minecraft打包下 就不用要求别人装java了
<yunfan> piggybox: http://oss.readytalk.com/avian/status.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Avian | Status (@ readytalk.com)
<yunfan> 额 bot又改名字了
<piggybox> yunfan: 牛X
 * yunfan 终于找到一个活的 参与日常开发的 并且写blog的forth大牛了
<ibodi> 12.10 大家用的怎么样了，可以用了吗？安定了没？
<wiiw> ibodi: 12.04.1 安定
<ibodi> 因为我的12.04 好像不稳定。所以我想要不干脆新装12.10 了
<ibodi> 其实还是喜欢10.04
<ibodi> 就是已经过期了
<CyrusYzGTt> ibodi§ debian stable
<ibodi> 是 CMD 还是 GUI ？
<CyrusYzGTt> ibodi§ GUI也有。默認貌似 gnome2
<ibodi> 能将就就 Ubuntu 了。好不容易学会用一个
<ibodi> 我现在回XP 又不会用了。只能呆在 ubuntu  里
<CyrusYzGTt> ibodi§ ubuntu 跟 debian同是 deb系
<wiiw> ibodi: http://wynmuller.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/ubuntu-release-cycle-2.png
<ibodi> WIIW 哦。那我重新安装12.04 看看
<ibodi> wiiw: 12.04.2 啥时候出？
<ibodi> 01-30
<ibodi> 恩。要不等 。2 出重新装。
<ibodi> ubuntu 已经很好了，不要搞新花样，弄的我电脑不稳定，谢天谢地
<wiiw> ibodi: 恩
<wiiw> ibodi: 12.04.1 自动升级 .2
<ibodi> 如果闲得没事，就开发一个新种。别老更新
<wiiw> ibodi: 不更新的话,很多软件都是旧的. 内核驱动也是旧的
<ibodi> 我还是格式化重新安装吧。我现在电脑保存一个 .txt 有时候都要等2分钟。
<wiiw> ibodi: 这么慢,肯定没优化
<ibodi> 现在很多越更新越找高
<ibodi> 记得原来一个 gThumb 可以简单编辑图片的。一更新回不去了。现在基本不用他了
<DaBao> LinuxMint
<ibodi> 这个奶爷，吃饱饭没事，更什么新啊
<ibodi> 没装成，实验2次，放弃
<ibodi> mint
<DaBao> 没装成？不会吧，都一样啊
<ibodi> ubuntu 坚持到底。铁杆粉丝
<iGoogle> ibodi: shotwell编辑
<ibodi> 是啊。纳闷中
<iGoogle> 或者shutter处理
<ibodi> 我一版 crop resize 就好了。现在基本用 inkscape 编辑，又很花时间。
<ibodi> iGoogle: 股票赚了多少，请吃茶吧。别存太多啊。
<ibodi> 我习惯新装，要不以后留个区专门放数据，就不用考来考去了。比如C 装 WIN ；D 数据 E ubuntu 怎么样?
<ibodi> 我现在只好把里面数据拷贝出来，格式话重新安装。累了
<wiiw> ibodi: 处理图片,我用 gimp
<ibodi> print screen -- scrop -- resize ; gimp 我不熟悉没怎么用过
<wiiw> gimp 就是不支持字体阴影和投影,其他还好
<wiiw> gimp 和 PhtotShop 差不多
<ibodi> photoshop 一窍不通
<ibodi> 不谈这些了。不然太自卑了。。
<nyfair> photoshop cs3现在免费了啊
<nyfair> 不过我还是用sai
<nyfair> gimp那个是渣渣
<ibodi> 给钱使用都不想用。大概我终于对电脑没有任何兴趣了
<ofan> cs3免费？
<ibodi> 所以喜欢一样东西就全心全意的做吧。虽然做哪一行都会厌倦的。如果工资还好。不要随便跳槽
<nyfair> adobe现在东西都是注册了免费给你下载
<nyfair> 哦，是cs2免费
<nyfair> Adobe本次向用户提供的免费软件包括：Creative Suite 2、Acrobat 3D 1.0 for Windows、Acrobat Standard 7.0、Acrobat Pro 8.0、Audition 3.0、GoLive CS2、Illustrator CS2、InCopy CS2、InDesign CS2、Photoshop CS2、Photoshop Elements 4.0/5.0、Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0。
<nyfair> 用户登录Adobe账户（注册免费）后即可下载上述软件并获得序列号。
<nyfair> Adobe官网列出的CS2系统要求是：
<nyfair> Mac OS X v.10.2.8–v.10.3.8.  PowerPC G4/G5处理器
<nyfair> Windows 2000/Windows XP 英特尔 Pentium III或者4处理器
<nyfair> kk是笨蛋
<wiiw> 我用 photoshop 7.0
<ibodi> ofan:  还在米国吗？
<nyfair> 女孩子都喜欢ps7.0
<ofan> ibodi: 干嘛
<wiiw> nyfair: 我是帅哥
<ibodi> 米果白菜价房子又来了，扫货去吧。
<onlylove> s人明明是激活服务器下线
<onlylove> 然后提供序列号而已
<onlylove> 现在激活服务器又上线了
<ibodi> 是否地产税其实很多的。不然我给你500 元你给我买2个豪宅。
<jusss> 问个问题
<jusss> 网通的帐号可以在别的市里用吗？比如我在市1拉了个网通线，有帐号密码，我能在市2的网通线里用那个帐号密码吗？
<maplebeats> jusss: 当然，不能
<jusss> maplebeats: 但是cmcc edu那个手机号可以跨市使用
<maplebeats> jusss: 那个当然可以，认证方式不一样
<maplebeats> jusss: 那些有线的上网号，应该是在你的本地局的设置的
<jusss> maplebeats: 拉移动的网线据说不需要猫和路由，这是什么方式
<maplebeats> jusss: 3G2WIFI?
<maplebeats> jusss: 没拉过呃
<jusss> maplebeats: 哦
<jusss> maplebeats: 要拉网线，在移动和电信之间纠结
<jusss> maplebeats: 想玩dnf，可我是北方的....
<jusss> 还差两级满级
<abine> DNF玩不了
<abine> 老是卡
<abine> 娘的
<abine> 安装的win7
<imtxc> nyfair: gimp 是渣渣 那什么不是啊
<jusss> abine: 你哪个区？
<jusss> 好冷呀
 * bluezd ......................
<abine> jusss: 刚玩的
<abine> 都进不去
<abine> 就在登录游戏那里卡住了
<abine> 垃圾游戏
<jusss> abine: 我河北一区，河北一区一直都很卡...
<abine> 不知道是怎么回事，以前的电脑配置没有那么好也可以玩
<abine> 现在的电脑配置比以前好好几倍了
<abine> 也玩不动
<abine> 4核心的
<abine> 16GB双通道内存
<abine> 固态硬盘
<abine> 2GB的显卡
<jusss> abine: 你可以用你的树霉派试试
<alayasix> abine:  jusss: DNF這麼威武？
<jusss> alayasix: 反正很坑
<CyrusYzGTt> dnf? https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DNF
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Features/DNF - FedoraProject (@ fedoraproject.org)
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 坑的要死
<abine> 我是不玩的
<abine> 是帮人家组装的
<abine> 然后，叫我帮忙安装这个游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們用 fedora dnf ？？
<abine> 木有
<abine> 那种烂游戏想玩
<CyrusYzGTt> 那你們爲麼說 DNF 威武？
<abine> 不想玩
<CyrusYzGTt> DNF 不是遊戲，是軟件包管理軟體
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DNF
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我们在说tx代理的那款游戏
<jusss> 马上要开80了，还没满级
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 額，， 不用 M$ 好久了。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是有win7吗
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 300+软妹币，你给格了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 額，沒有用過，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ,, 額，我自己將其消滅了
<abine> 不懂那个游戏有啥好玩的
<abine> 垃圾一个
<jusss> win7 家庭版300+  高级家庭版600+ 专业版 1000+ 旗舰版2000+
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 都不要
<jusss> 盗版只要5元
<abine> 不要
<abine> 盗版也不要
<abine> 用着不放心
<abine> 在win系统下我不联网的
<freeayu> I want to look for a iPhone development job
<abine> 除非是用虚拟机里面的系统
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> hello
<freeayu> I want to look for an IOS development job
<abine> 这里不是IOS开发论坛
<freeayu> 好吧
<wiiw> win7 玩游戏, 不如xp
<jusss> wiiw: 有什么好的字幕网站没
<wiiw> jusss: 没
<jusss> wiiw: 下了两部电影没字幕
<alayasix> 哈哈。。只知道色手
<jusss> 为啥linux没快播和风行？
<alayasix> jusss: 老闆，來份虛擬機
<jusss> alayasix: 1g内存，不敢开虚拟
<alayasix> jusss: 歡迎加入wine的世界
<Stone_lei> alayasix: wine模拟占用的资源情况怎么样？
<abine> wine的性能太弱了
<alayasix> Stone_lei: 我被卡在32位，64位哪裏了
<abine> 你要有极强的处理器性能
<alayasix> Stone_lei: QQ一碰密碼框就崩潰
<Stone_lei> - -
<abine> 跑wine才有流畅的体验
<abine> QQ是带有安全模块的
<alayasix> vbox常用。。15%左右的cpu
<abine> wine要经过改装
<alayasix> 內存比firefox還省
<alayasix> abine: 哦。。這麼高級啊。。
<Stone_lei> 现在的主流的电脑  比如i5的CPU 行么
<Stone_lei> 配个4G内存
<alayasix> 靠
<abine> 可以吧
<alayasix> 4g內存直接虛擬機吧
<abine> 没用i的处理器很久了
<Stone_lei> 哦
<alayasix> abine:你那四核是啥？
<abine> 谁的主机可以完美播放2160P的视频
<abine> @120fps的
<alayasix> ………………2160p？你確定是要看的麼。感覺是測試用的
<Stone_lei> 那有行程序linux下没有 也只能用wine 来实现了
<abine> 我的是AMD A10 5800K
<alayasix> ……醬紫啊
<abine> 在linux下可以播放
<abine> 在win7系统播放不了
<abine> 卡住了
<abine> 卡顿的厉害
<alayasix> 哪裏來的資源啊。自己壓的？
<abine> 下载的啊
<abine> 网上有2160P@120FPS的超高清视频
<yunfan> 18bit chip
<abine> 没有那个软件可以播放
<iGoogle> abine: 看毛的？
<abine> 1080P的，用AMD双核炫龙64 TL-60加集成显卡就可以播放了
<abine> EE你来啦
<abine> 看大脚时代的
<abine> MV
<xueweiling> 大家好
<abine> 不好
<xueweiling> 我地一天用这个
<xueweiling> 还不太熟悉怎么用
<abine> 快点交钱
<abine> 交保护费
<abine> 学费
<xueweiling> 恩，节操吗？
<abine> 组织管理费
<xueweiling> 早掉没了
<alayasix> 惹不起qq，wine了个utorrent
<abine> UTORRENT还用wine？？
<abine> 不是有linux版的么？
<xueweiling> web QQ就不错啊
<abine> 很久很久不用QQ了
<alayasix> abine: 那个是web版的a
<alayasix> abine: 搭配ff，下载速度高的时候太占内存
<abine> 不是吧
<abine> 我用Aria2下载
<alayasix> xueweiling: 要用语音的伤不起啊
<abine> 现在就是在拼命的下载
<abine> 敢死队2
<alayasix> abine: 蹭教育网的ipv6 10M/s
<xueweiling> 请问，怎么针对某个人说话呢？
<xueweiling> alaysix
<abine> 让树莓派跑的
<abine> 我的是小水管
<abine> 好像是4M这样
<alayasix> tab？
<alayasix> 4m的是bits吧
<abine> 你输入某人的昵称用tab补全
<abine> 嗯
<xueweiling> alayasix, so?
<abine> 不是4MB
<alayasix> xueweiling: 对啊
<xueweiling> alayasix, 刚才我已经对你说话了？》、
<alayasix> xueweiling: 恩啊
<abine> 你输入前面几个字母，然后用tab补全
<abine> 就可以了
<xueweiling> alaysix,直接打逗号行吗？
<fivesheep> yo palomino|working
<xueweiling> abine, 已经学会了，谢谢您~~`
<palomino|working> :o
<xueweiling> 直接在名字后面打逗号可以吗？
<alayasix> xueweiling，好像可以
<abine> 打的是冒号
<abine> 补全后就是冒号了
<xueweiling> alayasix, 你刚才那句话是是吗？
<abine> 逗号不行
<abine> xueweiling: 就是这样
<xueweiling> abine:这样？
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 对了
<alayasix> xueweiling:  我这里显示你打逗号也能跟我说
<abine> 昵称加冒号
<fivesheep> 加冒号很不自然
<fivesheep> 像是那个人说的话
<xueweiling> 逗号也可以吗？
<fivesheep> 而不是对那个人说
<fivesheep> 无所谓
<xueweiling> 就是逗号，冒号都可以吗？
<fivesheep> 反正对方知道你在跟他说就可以
<abine> 冒号很自然
 * palomino|working momo五羊
<abine> 嗯
<fivesheep> 你在日常生活中怎么聊天
<fivesheep> irc上就怎样
<abine> momo 破马
<palomino|working> ....
<xueweiling> soga~
<fivesheep> 没有固定的聊天格式
<xueweiling> 各位大神都是通过什么形式学习IRC的？
<abine> wiki
<palomino|working> google
<alayasix> 只会用tab。。。。
<abine> 网上有详细的资料
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 一起玩两把dota2?
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 不玩
<palomino|working> 上班呢
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 从游戏中找灵感啊
<fivesheep> 反正你是老板
<fivesheep> 怕啥
<fivesheep> 而且你这不是玩, 是学习
<pity> 请教个问题：一台电脑上两个用户可以同时使用同一个 git 吗？global 能够设置两个 username 吗？
<palomino|working> ..... , fivesheep
<fivesheep> 每个git clone 都可以设置单独的username
<abine> 唔担出来勒憋死胶己，担出来勒感觉胶己好像个怨妇…做勒爱嫌，唔做勒担我惰…做人过惨…
<nyfair> github上扔个html，能支持浏览器访问么
<pity> fivesheep: 谢谢
<abine> 谁看得懂这个
<abine> 唔担出来勒憋死胶己，担出来勒感觉胶己好像个怨妇…做勒爱嫌，唔做勒担我惰…做人过惨…
<abine> 给翻译一下
<iGoogle> abine: 赶紧去下PGD-627
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 粤语？
<abine> PGD-627是神马？
<fivesheep> 唔似
<nyfair> 接吻とSEX かな？
<abine> ？
<abine> 不是
<abine> 肯定不是
<nyfair> 那是google娘说的
<abine> 是个妹子的签名
<pity> fivesheep: git clone 时需要密码，我已经把公钥贴在帐号里了，是因为我的 .ssh/ 目录中密钥的名字不是 id_rsa 吗？
<fivesheep> 你clone了 https?
<pity> fivesheep: 内网的，ssh 协议的
<iGoogle> clone为啥要密码
<abine> 你参看一下SSH的密钥配置
<abine> 就知道了
<iGoogle> 不公布的？
<pity> iGoogle: 我正奇怪的，之前好像遇到过，忘了
<fivesheep> 用https 提交要密码
<alayasix> nyfair: 代码都出来了啊
<abine> 不是，他是用ssh连接上去的
<abine> 密钥对没有配置好
<iGoogle> fivesheep: 别人可说的是公钥了。
<abine> 所以需要密码
<pity> abine: 生成密钥时用的 ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "xxx@xxx.com" -f xxx.com_rsa
<abine> 公钥也要合并啊
<alayasix> nyfair: 一直不明白那些md格式扔文档里的怎么看。。。
<abine> 你也要配置好啊
<fivesheep> iGoogle: 可以指定密匙的
<pity> fivesheep: 应该不是 https 的啊
<iGoogle> 那蛋疼不
<fivesheep> pity: 要指定. 如果不是默认
<pity> fivesheep: 如何指定？
<alayasix> nyfair: e md格式能显示出格式来了
<iGoogle> 啥私密的？不如直接邮件gpg发出
<pity> fivesheep: 我很奇怪为什么连 clone 都要密码，push 要密码已经够烦人的了
<fivesheep> IdentityFile
<jusss> iGoogle: ubuntu有没有android模拟器？
<fivesheep> 改一下 .ssh/config
<abine> 有啊
<iGoogle> jusss: 官网去找。sdk
<fivesheep> 指定identifyFile
<pity> fivesheep: 我晕，我都没有用过 .ssh/config 文件
<pity> fivesheep: 你的思路我大致明白
<fivesheep> 那个用来设置一些链接某个特定host的默认方式
<jusss> iGoogle: 那在ubuntu里可以安装安卓里的扣扣和快播了？
<fivesheep> 你自己google一下就知道了
<fivesheep> 或者 man ssh
<iGoogle> jusss: 傻。那跑得多慢哦
<abine> 烂的要死
<abine> 慢慢的说
<pity> fivesheep: googling
<jusss> iGoogle: ...
<irc_user1> :):-D
<pity> fivesheep: thx a lot
<iGoogle> bye不在。
<alayasix> qq挺快吧。要是开个快波放个动作片就吃力了
<yandong>  各位，我使用df，发现 /tmp单有一列， overflow                  1024      1024         0 100% /tmp。 其中filesystem 对应的叫overflow, 只有1024 blocks（1k/block）=1M
<yandong> overflow是什么样的文件系统啊？
<iGoogle> man
<iGoogle> tmp的，根本不要看
<fivesheep> pity: yw
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 真的不来dota2吗?
<yandong> iGoogle: 目前tmp只有1M大小，动辄满了，
<alayasix> 64位ubuntu不能搞32位软件吗？
<iGoogle> yandong: alias d='df -hT -x tmpfs -x devtmpfs' 这样吧
<alayasix> win都能兼容的啊
<iGoogle> alayasix: 谁说的？
<jusss> iGoogle: 拉网线，移动的说不需要猫和路由，这是咋回事
<alayasix> iGoogle: 下了个skype的mutil什么版本
<yandong> iGoogle: 我现在整个磁盘满了，所以出来了个叫overflow的tmp，是tmpfs文件系统
<iGoogle> jusss: 局域网那种嘛。不可靠的
<alayasix> iGoogle:  报错说 Wrong architechure i386
<jusss> iGoogle: 哇咔咔，局域网，那不是可以sniffer了
<onlylove> 移动和你说是有线的？那小区宽带，确实不需要路由
<iGoogle> alayasix: ldd找出bin需要的库，看i386的，就安装
<onlylove> jusss: 做梦pppoe
<pity> fivesheep: 搞定了，再次感谢！
<iGoogle> yandong: 没碰过。看man吧
<jusss> onlylove: ？是移动说不用猫的
<yandong> iGoogle: 我现在想的是，怎么能把tmp该会成原样。。。
<yandong> 这个1M的空间太小了
<alayasix> iGoogle: o .thx
<iGoogle> tmp的。tmpfs的。都是系统的。不是你管理的。 yandong
<onlylove> jusss: 对，不用猫，但是也是pppoe
<ofan> 帝都人民过得如何啊
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> ofan: 等你拯救
<iGoogle> onlylove: 假装pppoe一次的
<ofan> 今天看到太阳了没
<yunfan> ofan: 等你给我带3M的口罩
<yunfan> ofan: 还有防毒面具
<iGoogle> jusss: 网速说卡死，就卡死的。
<jusss> iGoogle: pppoe不能sniffer？arpspoof？
 * yunfan 还有特供空气
<abine> 有啊
<abine> 压缩空气
<abine> 灌装的
<ofan> 我这空气很舒服
<iGoogle> 你搞这些干嘛。关键的，你应该考虑你有出口没。 jusss
<yunfan> abine: 缴税了么
<abine> 液体空气
<jusss> iGoogle: pppoe没发现bcast
<iGoogle> 这种的，bt ed都卡死了的。 jusss
<ofan> 万里无云
<abine> 交了
<jska> 帝都人民已经为下一场生化大战做好准备了
<alayasix> iGoogle: e .用Qapt装报错，用个dpkg有能装了
<yunfan> abine: 有官部门批准了么
<jusss> iGoogle: 好吧
<abine> 有啦
<jusss> 俺这阴天都有一星期了
<iGoogle> alayasix: .. 看到i386的。安装xxxx:i386的包。
<jusss> 没看到太阳，没有云朵
<abine> 还备案了
<abine> 免费得到的东西人家不懂的珍惜
<abine> 收钱了就知道珍贵了
<iGoogle> abine: 你这是贪官的立场。他们最喜欢这样说
<abine> 空气要收费
<yunfan> 我要抓紧回南方找工作了
<abine> 阳光也要收费
<ofan> yunfan: 抓紧移民吧
<abine> 水都缴费了对吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 来广州吧！
<yunfan> ofan: 我家里那边空气不差的
<abine> 广州还不是一样
<abine> 暗无天日
<yunfan> 切 广州哪里有我大黄山好
<onlylove> 广州太热
<ofan> 同样是大城市，看看纽约的天气
<iGoogle> 不热
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广州比北京强那么点吧！
<jusss> 我这里现在好冷
<jusss> 估计零下6℃
<abine> 纽约的是冰天冻地
<alayasix> jusss: 室内？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广州今天大太阳。
<jusss> alayasix: 差不多
<jusss> alayasix: 没暖气
<iGoogle> 顺京广线，开大运河吧。把北方的冰移动到南方来。
<abine> 那个冰有毒
<abine> 你要么
<jska> 挣点银子去海南岛吧
<iGoogle> 隋朝就是这样完蛋的
<jusss> iGoogle: 你那里很热？
<abine> 化工厂泄漏的新闻看了吗
<iGoogle> 不热
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 最好来个super 温室效应。全球气候升高20度
<iGoogle> 火炉
<abine> 湖南
<jusss> ...
<jusss> 那非洲人们怎么ban
<onlylove> stardiviner: 到时候你就得住喜马拉雅山了
<iGoogle> 哪里没泄漏。你这也当新闻。 abine
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广州现在的空气污染指数是120。
<yunfan> 北方夏天也热
<stardiviner> onlylove: 那我就赶紧到海底去
<jusss> 对
<jusss> hij
<abine> 非洲不怕热的
<yunfan> 我国是夏季普遍高温 额 高中地理我还没忘
<abine> 北方人怕热
<jusss> 石家庄夏天热的都睡不着
<iGoogle> 北方人，天天抹大宝
<stardiviner> ....
<jusss> 空气都是干热的
<iGoogle> 皮肤干得。。
<abine> 嗯
<jusss> iGoogle: 你才摸大宝
<iGoogle> 抹。不是摸
<yunfan> abine: 夏天怕热 冬天怕冷 吃饭怕噎 出门怕撞
<iGoogle> lol
<onlylove> 南方人不怕热，夏天别用空调
<abine> 神马大宝都不比椰子油好
<jusss> 我们北方人不用摸那种油腻腻的东西
<jska> 北方人怕冷的也不少
<yunfan> 北方怕冷的太多了
<archl_> iGoogle: 。。。
<yunfan> 目测比我们那边的人要怕冷多了
<iGoogle> jusss: 以前，你娃娃的时候，电视广告天天这样说啊
<abine> 北方人有耐寒的基因
<jusss> 据说南方的空气都是湿乎乎的
<yunfan> 有没有是一回事 愿不愿意挨是另外一回事
<archl_> jusss: 其实没关系，潮湿只在热的时候难受
<yunfan> 就算你有吃苦的能耐 谁也不会选吃苦来着
<abine> 南方的冬天气候宜人
<jska> abine 北方有暖气才是
<abine> 不冷
<jusss> iGoogle: 那只是广告，从来没见过附近的人摸大宝
<yunfan> abine: 宜个p 你是广东人吧
<archl_> iGoogle: 大宝只是过去的记忆，你老土了
<pity> fivesheep: 除了直接查看 repo/.git/config 中的用户配置外，有命令查找当前 repo 用户信息方面的配置吗？
<iGoogle> 那只是比喻嘛。 jusss 这牌子找没了。
<iGoogle> archl_: 你也笨了吧。
<archl_> iGoogle: 。
<iGoogle> lol
<abine> yunfan: ？？？？
<jusss> iGoogle: 谁说没了，人家依然健在
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你这个北方人
<iGoogle> 还有末？
<abine> EE是湖南啊
<yunfan> abine: 只有你们广东才是冬天气候宜人
<abine> 不算北方
<yunfan> abine: 但你是广东的啊
<jusss> iGoogle: 是你们南方人摸大宝吧
<yunfan> 广东的看谁不是北方人
<iGoogle> 这边不需要 jusss
<archl_> yunfan: 海南的？
<abine> 嗯
<yunfan> archl_: 海南是广东的一部分 :]
<archl_> yunfan: 。。。
<iGoogle> 海南还是？
<abine> 三沙市
<iGoogle> 你家的家法规定的？
<jusss> iGoogle: 据说北方一哥们去你们南方待了一个月，身上起了很多红豆豆
<abine> 其实我们都是北方的
<abine> 哈，因为都在北半球
<iGoogle> jusss: 怎么会。啥地方。
<iGoogle> 那是传染的吧。
<abine> jusss: 那是水土不服
<jusss> iGoogle: 海南
<yunfan> 过敏哪里都有
<onlylove> 没准是湿疹
<abine> 不是
<iGoogle> 。。海南，那是传染的。
<abine> 是水土不服
<iGoogle> 梅毒啥的。估计
<yunfan> 找小姐染上的
<abine> 回来就没事了
<abine> no
<jusss> ...
<jska> 😄
<abine> LOL
<yunfan> 回家有老婆管 不敢找了 lol
<wiiw> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot (@ ubuntu.com)
<wiiw> mini.iso
<jusss> wiiw: 你的bot功能被alvin那厮取代了
<iGoogle> 海南哪地方，长久也呆不了。皮肤起壳。
<wiiw> jusss: 是的
<abine> iGoogle: 晒的脱皮
<abine> 然后变黑
<yunfan> 人都是求快活的
<iGoogle> 那是。
<iGoogle> 然后一层一层脱皮
<archl_> iGoogle:  。。。皮肤冻的破皮。。。
<jusss> ...
<yunfan> 在帝都住了几年暖气 现在我也不如以前耐冷了
 * archl_ 的皮肤太薄了
<yunfan> 不过现在很耐堵车 额
<jusss> archl_: ？
<iGoogle> 山东大汉啊。。。 archl_
<archl_> iGoogle: 笨蛋。。。我的皮肤是广东的。。。
<jusss> archl_: 你大汉还...
<iGoogle> 细皮嫩肉的山东大汉。
<iGoogle> 额。
<archl_> 。。。
<jusss> 在澳洲待的大汉
<archl_> jusss: 。。。
<archl_> 什么大汉。。。
<iGoogle> 难道是黑黑的，精瘦的广佬？ archl_
<archl_> iGoogle: 我的照片你都没见过？
<jusss> 还可能是矮挫丑
<iGoogle> 似乎没
<archl_> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 只记得袋鼠模样。没见过照片
<archl_> jusss: 照片拿来。
<archl_> 。。。
<archl_> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 乐乐是大袋鼠。你是小袋鼠。
<abine> 没见
<archl_> iGoogle: 乐乐的照片拿出来
<jusss> archl_: 我都没网，现在是手机上的
<archl_> jusss: 手机。。。网络。。。
<abine> 乐乐
<jusss> iGoogle: 乐乐的女儿照片拿来
<abine> cherrot: 早
<cherrot> abine: long time no see :)
<iGoogle> 没。不就他哪头像嘛
<archl_> cherrot: 兔子好，最近吃草肚子不好了？
<cherrot> archl_: 好久不见
<cherrot> archl_: 妹子丢了 比较郁闷 lol
<abine> cherrot: 是不是还在弄路由器
<archl_> cherrot: 。。。真的。。。
<jusss> cherrot: tx的dnf要开80了据说
<cherrot> jusss: 什么意思？
<cherrot> archl_: 恩啊
<abine> 不好玩
<jusss> cherrot: tx代理的游戏dnf
<iGoogle> 丢了？发照片啊。我们一起找
 * archl_ 拍拍 cherrot  可怜的兔子
<archl_> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl_> iGoogle: 看 cherrot.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Cherrot | Hacker to be (@ cherrot.com)
<iGoogle> 见着有份
<cherrot> 有个问题  现在做PV UV等点击量统计，是不是都是基于 HTTP协议的？
<cherrot> iGoogle: 想的没
<cherrot> iGoogle: 想得美
<iGoogle> 那照片，似乎见过。。。。
<jusss> 看电影去
<yunfan> cherrot: 是的
<yunfan> cherrot: 你也搞DA了?
<abine> jusss: 有啥好片
<abine> 介绍一下
<cherrot> yunfan: 屁
<archl_> ??DA
<archl_> ...
<cherrot> iGoogle: 在北京还有可能看到
<yunfan> cherrot: 那怎么要管pv uv
<abine> lll
<abine> ？？？
<yunfan> archl_: data analyze
<cherrot> yunfan: 哦  你说的这个啊
<iGoogle> 在某帖子看到过。
<cherrot> yunfan: 我理解成了"大“
<archl_> yunfan: 哦
<cherrot> yunfan: 只是想做个刷点击量的小程序
<yunfan> cherrot: 你瞒不了哥
<archl_> yunfan: 。。。都怪你
<cherrot> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> cherrot: 额 没用的
<yunfan> archl_: 怪我什么
<archl_> yunfan: 没啥。我只是有些迷糊了。
 * archl_ 已经无法回忆起刚才想到了什么。。所以。
<cherrot> yunfan: 我司是通过js发送统计的
<cherrot> yunfan: 为什么没用啊？
<yunfan> cherrot: ip判断嘛 除非你搞移动广告
<yunfan> 移动广告只要伪造uuid mac这些就行了
<cherrot> yunfan: 我就像知道IP的判断是基于什么做的 要是HTTP还好办，可要是在TCP里抓 估计就没戏了
<iGoogle> 断网换ip
<yunfan> cherrot: 那看2b管理员用什么了
<yunfan> 我们这边用代理的 很不靠谱
<yunfan> 不过我们不判断ip
<cherrot> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> cherrot: 我很痛恨你这种把妹子照片放banner炫耀的人
 * yunfan 当然 比那种还把自己猥琐头像也放上去的要好点
<cherrot> yunfan: 炫耀怎么了 还不是丢了
<ofan> cherrot: 哪里？
<yunfan> cherrot: 丢了？
<ofan> 喔槽
<ofan> cherrot: 丢哪了，我去捡
<st0bmv> 有没有人碰到过pidgin连不上gtalk的情况，求指教...
 * cherrot 丢别人怀里了。。
 * yunfan 丢了为毛还放banner 勇气可嘉啊  cc adam8157
 * cherrot 你们这些无聊闷骚八卦男
<iGoogle> 用完就丢？不厚道啊
<yunfan> cherrot: 再找呗 its just another opportunity
<cherrot> yunfan: 不行 得抢回来
<yunfan> 不无聊 不闷骚 谁去关心你banner 单访问就n秒
<st0bmv> iGoogle: ...
<cherrot> yunfan: 后悔大学时没学点做坏事的技巧了
<yunfan> cherrot: 有什么好抢的 额
<st0bmv> iGoogle: hi..
<cherrot> yunfan: 我妹子明明是被骗了
<ofan> cherrot: 被插足了？
<ofan> cherrot: 对方高帅富？
<cherrot> ofan: 没错  还是个大叔
<abine> 可怜的兔子
<abine> 有钱大爷啊
 * cherrot 艹艹艹艹艹
<cherrot> abine: 和钱没关系
<ofan> cherrot: 我看她第一眼就知道她喜欢大叔
<yunfan> cherrot: 额 你早说啊 早知道你妹子喜欢大叔 我就去了
<cherrot> ofan: 。。。那看出来的
<abine> 大叔经验丰富
<yunfan> 肥水不流外人田来着
<cherrot> yunfan: 你嘴皮子不行 人家是个做公关的
<abine> 妹子太嫩了
<abine> 经不起勾引
<yunfan> cherrot: 呵呵 我其他地方行
<ofan> cherrot: 没安全感，不成熟，略幼稚
<cherrot> ofan: 120% right
<ofan> cherrot: 还在懵懂中
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 见过一个16岁的妹子
<ofan> cherrot: 所以我一般不找这样的
<abine> 超级亮
<abine> 肚子大了都不知道怎么回事
<abine> 现在两三个小孩了
<yunfan> abine: 然后呢？
<abine> 19岁生3个小孩子了
<yunfan> ofan: 你一般找什么？ 洋妞？
<abine> 做老妈了
<cherrot> abine: ... 多么渣的男人才做这种事
<ofan> yunfan: 洋妞范围太大了
<iGoogle> of
<abine> 那种就叫先下手
<yunfan> ofan: 那你说说你的标准
<abine> 捷足先登了
<ofan> yunfan: 前凸后翘
<yunfan> ofan: 这只是体型而已
<ofan> yunfan: 内外兼修
<abine> 要善解人意的
<yunfan> ofan: 这个太笼统
<abine> 哈
 * yunfan 善解人衣
<ofan> yunfan: 善解人衣
<ofan> yunfan: 你都会抢答了
<abine> 这是男人的标准
<yunfan> ofan: 这说明我们两个的思考模式有点像
<ofan> yunfan: 像毛
<iGoogle> 贴错了
<ofan> cherrot: 有全身照没
<yunfan> ofan: bs
<yunfan> cherrot: 有艳照咩
<abine> 有
<abine> 要么
<yunfan> 拿来做啥？
<ofan> yunfan: http://i.imgur.com/mfwVH.jpg
<yunfan> ofan: 我爸当初跟我说 他就不要护士 最好是教师
<ofan> yunfan: 啥时候跟你说的...
<iGoogle> yunfan: 作业每天重做？
<iGoogle> ofan: 你乱贴笑话。
<abine> 不及格
<abine> ？
<ofan> iGoogle: 啥
<cherrot> ofan: yunfan 不给你们
<yunfan> ofan: 有点年头了 我上高中的时候
<yunfan> cherrot: 给了我也没用
<ofan> cherrot: 给我们看看又不会怀孕
<iGoogle> 你都高中了。你爸还在挑？ yunfan
<abine> 94
<iGoogle> 强大啊
<cherrot> ofan: 有我的 要看吗
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我上高中 我爸跟我谈他当初跟做媒人提的要求而已 你这人一点逻辑都没
<yunfan> 硬件上有问题
<ofan> cherrot: 你长得比妹子好么？
<iGoogle> 我们可是顺你的逻辑来说的
<yunfan> cherrot: 看下你的先
<yunfan> 你有个p逻辑
<cherrot> ofan: 我是曾经的励志哥
<abine> 唔担出来勒憋死胶己，担出来勒感觉胶己好像个怨妇…做勒爱嫌，唔做勒担我惰…做人过惨…
<ofan> cherrot: 荔枝哥是谁
<iGoogle> 你又急了。
<abine> 妹子来解释了
<yunfan> 你本来就没有嘛
<cherrot> ofan: 天生励志
<abine> 不说出来憋死自己，说出来感觉自己好像个怨妇，做了要嫌，不做了说我懒惰，做人好惨
<yunfan> 我都给你儿子捉急
<cherrot> yunfan: https://plus.google.com/115841582420797688668/posts
<huntxu> abine: 潮汕人？
<abine> 嗯
<huntxu> =.= 哪的
<ofan> cherrot: 果然励志
<iGoogle> 我给斗篷看了
<cherrot> ofan: 必须的
<abine> 妹子是揭阳的
<ofan> 朝鲜人？
<abine> 揭阳
<huntxu> abine: 原來不是你... =.=
<abine> 印度再发公交轮奸案 司机和售票员等7人施暴
<ofan> cherrot: 你妹子的发来
<abine> 阿三就是重口味
<iGoogle> 阿扁。
<yunfan> 我倒觉得阿三的媒体自由
<abine> 自由啥
<abine> 是他们管不了那么多
<ofan> haskell的qt绑定最后更新是2010年....
<huntxu> 哈哈，管不了那麽多這個說法比較靠譜
<yunfan> 比天朝好点 不用酸
<cherrot> ofan: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-EKBA1e9O0xI/UOeCegJPAZI/AAAAAAAABFw/IVJdTeyDGBM/s0/mmexport1357347082206.jpg
<ofan> cherrot: 全身的有没有
<yunfan> cherrot: 差不多了 你这样子
<abine> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130114/000038.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 消息称Facebook将在周二发布自有品牌手机_科技_腾讯网 (@ qq.com)
<abine> FB要出手机了
<abine> KK退休了吗？
<cherrot> ofan: 目前没有 什么时候心情好了给你看
<yunfan> facebook跟苹果合作 推出 FBIphone
<ofan> abine: 激动个啥，墙内又访问不了
<cherrot> yunfan: 差不多是啥意思
<ofan> cherrot: ...这都没有？
<yunfan> cherrot: 就是说 我地这样都没妞 你有过 无所谓了
<cherrot> yunfan: ...
<cherrot> ofan: 我在公司啊亲
<yunfan> cherrot: 我得在我相册里传张右手的照片
<abine> ofan: 番茄啊
<abine> 番茄就能用了
<abine> 你懂的
<ofan> abine: 你翻墙上FB?
<ofan> 蛋疼不，我都不用FB
 * yunfan 照片的title叫 相知多年 荣辱与共
<cherrot> yunfan: !
<yunfan> ofan: 确实 fb很无聊 就youtube有点意思
<archl_> 。。。
<abine> http://edu.qq.com/a/20130114/000064.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 幼儿园举办“集体婚礼” 老师和家长代表主婚_教育_腾讯网 (@ qq.com)
<abine> 这个。。。。
<archl_> 真的果然要感冒了。。。穿这么多，睡那么久都。。。
<abine> 罗姐，快吃板蓝根
<abine> 提高免疫力
<abine> 抵抗病毒
<iGoogle> 那该死的雷，真纯吸血。
<abine> 至6岁的孩子中，不少进入“婚姻敏感期”，比如有的男孩会对女孩说“我喜欢你”，有的女孩也会给自己喜欢的男孩送糖果，有的甚至就说要和对方“结婚”
<abine> iGoogle: 你也用X雷
<abine> ？？
<iGoogle> bt看到的对方啊
<abine> 哦
<abine> 封了他
<iGoogle> 9节点，全0下载
<abine> 下载插件
<abine> ，
<ofan> iGoogle: rpwt
<abine> 过年不回家了
<hamo> roylez_: ping
<abine> 又是看到追尾事件
<iGoogle> 只一个傻的xunlei 0.0.12 傻傻的还传点点。
<ofan> 我有个种子下了快两个月了
<archl_> 可怜的 cherrot。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇蛋蛋
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<hamo> adam8157: 犇蛋蛋
<gfrog> archl_: 罗姐儿
<adam8157> hamo: 你起什么哄
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> adam8157: input buneng a
<archl_> gfrog: 蛙人
 * hamo FxxK IBUS and GNOME!!!
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿，皈依KDE党吧
<cherrot> http://vb2005xu.iteye.com/blog/1183760 此方法可能有效
<alvin_rxg> Title: 伪造IP与伪造referer - 过客阵营 -- 简单的就要最简单 - ITeye技术网站 (@ iteye.com)
<hamo> gfrog: nop
<gfrog> hamo: 还nop，rst乃。
<cherrot> gfrog: 基蛙好久不见
<gfrog> cherrot: 是呢，两天多
<irc_user1> 去用了用XMPP的闲聊群
<irc_user1> 发现还是IRC比较好用
<irc_user1> freenode这种服务，靠什么赚钱的？
<cherrot> irc_user1: 捐助
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<irc_user1> cherrot: 这样啊，那看来没捐赠的我，要怀有感恩之心才行啊。。。XD
<irc_user1> 这个irc，是否有用到那种假设在gae上面的irc的bot？
<irc_user1> 也想着freenode上面搞一个闲聊的irc群组
<freeflying> adam8157: hamo 啥时候吃饭呢啊
<abine> 吃早饭
<adam8157> freeflying: 周五
<hamo> adam8157: which memory you bought?
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B006LB30EA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
<alvin_rxg> 哦，还得 follow redirect ...
<hamo> adam8157: 162...too expansive
<adam8157> freeflying: 看来公司网络断了下刚才
<huntxu> freeflying: 侯總請客求攜帶
<freeflying> adam8157: 北京办公室？
<freeflying> huntxu: adam8157 和 hamo情况
<freeflying> 请客
<adam8157> freeflying: 啊, 我irc掉了下
<huntxu> 我是黑毛的監護人，所以必須出現
<adam8157> freeflying: 我放过血了 555
<adam8157> huntxu: 有奸情
<huntxu> adam8157: 你妹
<ILYG> Hi 大家~
<ILYG> 问个问题， 怎么隐藏用户名后面的IP地址啊？
<ofan> 尼玛又是问完就跑
 * hamo 可算上来了...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<maplebeats> hamo: ...
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 除了emacs不能用外，gnome3整合的效果还是不错的
<ofan> hamo: 用vim
<hamo> ofan: vim不会啊
<ofan> hamo: vim多简单
<hamo> ofan: 不会，笨啊...
<ofan> hamo: 那会emacs?
<iGoogle> 屌毛的蛤蟆。
<hamo> ofan: emacs其实也不会撒...
<maplebeats> hamo: emacs os
<hamo> ofan: 我就是听说emacs gaoji我才偷着用的...
<ofan> hamo: 。。。
<iGoogle> 额。蛋蛋和蛤蟆，又被侯总惦记上了？
<hamo> freeflying: 侯总啊，淡淡总是欺负我...求帽纸啊
<hamo> freeflying: 饭咱们gather以后吃
<iGoogle> gather。。。 gay以后？
<hamo> 。。。
<iGoogle> 可怜的蛤蟆
<hamo> iGoogle: 神，你的bot呢？
<iGoogle> 没网线。。。小机子没法挂。。
<hamo> iGoogle: 小机机没地方挂？
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆。你没鸡鸡
<iGoogle> 找主席来。
<hamo> nnnnd..受不了了，找我的bot去
<abine> HA
<abine> 哈
<cfy`> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 没有零食不幸福啊
<hamo> adam8157: 吃手指
<iGoogle> 好高级。
<abine> 你啃了
<abine> 小时候有个女孩子就是一直含着拇指
<abine> 我们都叫她啃鸡腿
<abine> LOL
<iGoogle> nnnd 挂机下载。这该死的雷
<iGoogle> 别干扰我。
<abine> 你下载什么？？
<abine> EE
<namoamitabuddha> http://goodbye-microsoft.com/more.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Say goodbye to Microsoft. Now. (@ goodbye-microsoft.com)
<gfrog> hamo: 乃喜欢吃手指？
 * gfrog 啧啧
<hamo> gfrog: 淡淡在吃
<hamo> adam8157: 你有没有把蛋蛋设置成关键字呢？
 * maplebeats 事实证明，设置了的
 * maplebeats 躺着也中枪
 * gfrog 黑毛儿太杯具了。
<abine> 威武的城管
<abine> 想T谁就T谁
<abine> 哈
<abine> 伟大的神啊，赐予我力量吧
 * maplebeats 神跑都跑了
<gfrog> abine: 神不在
<abine> 求拥有神一样的力量
<abine> 神挂机下载
<abine> 呢
<abine> 走了
<abine> 开吃去
<abine> 今晚不知道吃什么？
<maplebeats> abine: 吃个蛋啊
<abine> https://github.com/prey
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* prey (Prey) · GitHub (@ github.com)
<abine> 定位追踪你的电脑
<abine> 这个用来找回你丢失的笔记本
<abine> 大家进去看看吧
<jusss> roylez_: 刚看完我知道那个夏天你做了什么，
<jusss> roylez_: 你看过没
<abine> 我们去游泳了
<abine> 还有去钓鱼
<jusss> Jeniffer Love Hewitt那时真漂亮
<jusss> but时间是把杀猪刀
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇蛋蛋，据说N4停产了呢。
<adam8157> gfrog:  没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 估计乃要等5儿子了。
<adam8157> gfrog: google官方辟谣了
<gfrog> adam8157: 真的？ 求链接
<bluezd> LOL
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨晚看的 忘了
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸
 * bluezd ......
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃还不如从了三星，买部银河系算了
<adam8157> gfrog: 买不起啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 呸，都准备四儿子了。
 * bluezd 沁园春.雾 haoshi
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有零食吃不幸福啊
<abine> 吃蛋挞
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃可以过来RH，我送你小强爬过的饼干
<abine> LOL
<adam8157> gfrog: rh有小强?没见过啊
 * gfrog 成天生活在小强周围，不幸福啊。
<bluezd> adam8157: 这的破零食跟没有一样
<gfrog> adam8157: 我还发过邮件。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 真不一样
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们木有下午茶？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥叫下午茶
<bluezd> gfrog: 高级
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.36kr.com/p/200736.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 传LG已停产Nexus 4，其下一代或将搭载Android 5.0系统 | 36氪 (@ 36kr.com)
 * adam8157 咳咳, 我们招两个QA和一个开发
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<adam8157> gfrog: 标题里有 传 和或的都ignore
<bluezd> adam8157: 啥开发？
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，C家内推费多少哇？
 * adam8157 咳咳, 我们在招两个QA和一个Dev
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥QA
<adam8157> huntxu: 普通qa
 * gfrog 乃们俩。。 我只能问“啥我们”了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 能remote明天就去
<gfrog> adam8157: 第一类QA、第二类QA和第三类Dev？
<gfrog> adam8157: CES期间放出的消息，很可能靠谱啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 一周来一次两次的算remote么
<stardiviner2> test
<stardiviner2> stardiviner: 哈。你的配置真好啊。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 能在廣州上班的，算remote
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
 * huntxu 异地戀真辛苦
<gfrog> adam8157: 能在盛京上班儿的，算remote
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君你肥来啦
<hamo> huntxu: 淡淡在北京啊
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。。
<hamo> huntxu: 是手辛苦么？
 * hamo lol
<huntxu> 錢包辛苦 TAT
 * bluezd 重口
 * hamo momo bluezd
<gfrog> hamo: 知道帝都北部哪里有烤馕好吃的地儿不？
 * bluezd 抱 hamo 
<hamo> gfrog: 烤馕是啥？
 * hamo patpat bluezd
 * gfrog 好机油 -> bluezd hamo 
<gfrog> hamo: 烤串儿啥的呢？ 烤羊腿？
<bluezd> gfrog: 乃们组来新人了？
 * adam8157 想吃手抓饭
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃看好哪个了？我给乃介绍
 * hamo bluezd 你怎么能抛弃淡淡啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 随时可以嘛，晚饭别用勺子筷子
<adam8157> gfrog: 新疆手抓!
<gfrog> adam8157: 我正蹭hamo的饭呢，乃怎么把他踢出去了。。。
 * gfrog 不扯了，磁饭要紧
<huntxu> nv閉源的驅動，怎麽1920x1080
<huntxu> 接了根VGA線，最高只到640x480
<huntxu> 讀不到EDID
<gfrog> huntxu: 线不对。别让udev瞎搞，自己写xorg.conf
<hamo> huntxu: 问淡淡壕犇
 * bluezd 真是好诗啊
<hamo> bluezd: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 寫了 Modes和Virtual，都不行
<gfrog> huntxu: nv自己的那个config生成的呢？
<hamo> bluezd: 不是不撸了嘛？
<gfrog> huntxu: log里报WW EE木有？
<bluezd> hamo: 沁园春. 雾 是好诗
<huntxu> gfrog: 只有EE
<gfrog> huntxu: EE是神马？
<abine> EE是大神啊
 * gfrog 总有一种偷偷说ee坏话的感脚
<huntxu> gfrog: 好吧我錯了，有WW
<huntxu> 沒有EE
<gfrog> huntxu: 跟着log查查看吧，俺晚饭去 @@
<abine> 广外女生又火了一把
<abine> 广外女生自制漫画简历微博“求转”3天揾到工
<abine> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/hqgj/jryw/2013-01-10/content_7994740.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 广外女生自制漫画简历微博“求转”3天揾到工- 中国日报网 (@ chinadaily.com.cn)
<huntxu> 關掉Hsync和VertR，能到1024x768了
<huntxu> 師妹真聰明~
<huntxu> 問題是08的不是畢業半年了咩。。。
<abine> http://cd.qq.com/a/20090818/002328.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 移动泪流满面！网友自制GSM网随意打电话_通讯/营运商动态_大成网_腾讯网 (@ qq.com)
<stardiviner> nopcall: 你竟然冒充我的nick？
<stardiviner> nopcall: 肯定会被人轰的
<jzmer> 如何用fontconfig设定某一个字体family/face的某种特定的style为默认？
<jzmer> 比如，一些字体默认的style是medium而我想要regular
<abine> http://www.2cto.com/News/201212/175758.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 微软调查显示中国59%电脑销售前已感染恶意软件 - 安全资讯 - 红黑联盟 (@ 2cto.com)
<abine> http://www.2cto.com/uploadfile/2012/0413/20120413040927990.jpg
<abine> 进来膜拜一下吧
<abine> 各位
<abine> 他们15个员工10亿美刀！
<abine> 如果被TX或者BD等大公司看上了，于是会有下面的对话：
<abine> “50万，卖不卖？”； “你当我傻啊，我有几千万用户，我创新，我....”； “创新你妹，不卖老子明天就做一个，让你5万块都得不到！”； “算你狠，我能上你们公司上班不？”
<yunfan> abine: 说到底还是自己没有盈利能力 有就不怕
<star_chl> 请教个问题，再signal_handle函数截获信号时候，如何能打印出来signal的来源信息？
<Zhanshime> 给我们公司供货的一家私企，就几个人，年销售额几千万
<Zhanshime> 他们有时利润400%
<abine> yunfan: 小公司斗不过那些山寨巨头啊
<abine> 才几个人，
<nopcall> stardiviner: 不是冒充 。是试了下你的配置。。
<abine> 他们砸钱做一个和你一样的
<nopcall> stardiviner: 原来你也用awesome的。。
<nuk> ...
<abine> 你就坑了
<nuk> ?
<nopcall> stardiviner: 你的mutt的配置
<nopcall> stardiviner: 好多啊。。还有加密的？
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我早就不用了，现在用subtle，以后用Xmonad
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我的mutt是至今看到过的最繁杂的
<nopcall> stardiviner: xmonad比awesome好么。我当初看了下没什么大的差别啊。
<Zhanshime> 有用feodra18的么
<nopcall> stardiviner: 我看了下你的mutt的配置5号更新过啊。。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 它用的是haskell还是lisp来着
<saimazoon> 哪张是中国最好的找工作的网页
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我是一直在用，偶尔想到东西就会更新的
<nopcall> stardiviner: 。。现在懒得折腾这些了。我的awesome还停在3.4呢。
<nopcall> stardiviner: 你的mutt看了好有压力啊。。。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 全部是为了自动化。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇蛋蛋，微薄一姐儿在买全新四儿子呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: ä¹°?
<star_chl>  AIX Stack backtrace from signal handler ??HOW??
<gfrog> adam8157: 卖
<gfrog> adam8157: 打错了
<adam8157> gfrog: how much
<gfrog> adam8157: 没问，四万姐儿，乃可以自己问下。
<yunfan> nopcall: 那人的mutt配置在哪里 给我看看
<nopcall> yunfan: https://github.com/NagatoPain/dotfiles stardiviner 的。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* NagatoPain/dotfiles · GitHub (@ github.com)
<yunfan> 刚好看看 我也在用mutt
<yunfan> nopcall: 我发现他所有配置都是超长的 怎么这么自虐啊
<nopcall> stardiviner: 出来 有人说你自虐了。。
<yunfan> 配置超级多 一看就是vimer
<nopcall> 哈。他是emacser
<yunfan> 那为毛到处都有vim key binding?
<yunfan> 还有 为毛要用mutt  emacser不是有各种功能插件嘛
<imtxc> 为了这12306的破证书，我好像把什么东西改乱了。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 乖乖用firefox算了，那个证书真不值得折腾。
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙，pi上面跑mpd輸出到icecast CPU一樣很高怎麽破
<imtxc> 为了票啊。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 没搞过啊帅胡
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过我记得mpd的cpu占用一向很高的，所以后来干脆不用这货了。
<abine> 金山WPS的遭遇，当时金山WPS在国内占据垄断性地位，微软Word跟金山谈合作、让WPS开放自己的格式标准，使Word可以读取WPS文件，以此切入中文办公市场。但当微软获得市场优势以后，金山WPS便迅速衰落，一直在市场上不上不下，进入了尴尬境地。
<sou_> abine: 这是微软的一贯作风 当初win界面的得来和这个类似
<huntxu> gfrog: 木有的，放到snd_bcm2835 CPU很低 <10%
<gfrog> huntxu: 真心不懂了，不搞mpd好多年。
<huntxu> gfrog: 給pi的交叉編譯環境有搞不？
<gfrog> huntxu: 搞了一半儿，gcc搞定了，还没编过东西
<huntxu> gfrog: 求手把手教程 =。=
 * adam8157 手把手
<gfrog> huntxu: 等下，有个工具包，直接就搞定了。
<gfrog> huntxu: http://www.bootc.net/archives/2012/05/26/how-to-build-a-cross-compiler-for-your-raspberry-pi/
<alvin_rxg> Title: How to build a cross compiler for your Raspberry Pi | Chris's Digital Realm (@ bootc.net)
<abine> sou_: 现在诺基亚的遭遇也和金山的差不多，估计将来诺基亚的下场好不到哪里去了
<archl> nokia 该卖了
<abine> 诺基亚以为和微软是相爱的
<abine> 谁知道，被睡了以后才发现
<sou_> abine: 不用将来了,现在就够差的了~~
<abine> 只是被利用了而已
<abine> 抱错大腿了
<sou_> 就看nokia能不能做出当年apple的气势来了
<abine> 欲哭无泪
<abine> 做啥，员工都裁完了
<abine> 核心开发人员都走了
<abine> 剩下的都是微软的木马
<Cell> 呵呵
<abine> 只能翻身为奴了
<abine> 贱价卖身为奴
<abine> 这条咸鱼无翻身的可能了
<abine> 最高领导是木马来的
<abine> 走了
<abine> 去睡觉
<widon> vim怎么判断一个宏是否有效啊
<nopcall> stardiviner: 哇哇哇。。。简单改了下你的配置 基本能用了。赞一个～～棒
<imtxc> stardiviner: 你用org mode?
<kevinyings> 馕就是大饼
 * kevinyings 馕不好吃 肉馕才好吃
<imtxc> 。。。
<Atavg2012> 后天期末考试了，唉，
<nopcall> Atavg2012: 。后天。。你们考试怎么那么晚啊。
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐有好事儿没? 这两天哪里去了
<nopcall> stardiviner: 你的QQ暴露了。。
<hamo> adam8157: 淡淡壕
<adam8157> hamo: 鬼
<alayasix> \topic
<iIlL10Oo> http://v.pptv.com/show/1n7satI4qOZJxy8.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 杨澜访谈录-20130113-徐峥爆料范冰冰加盟泰囧细节_杨澜访谈录-20130113-徐峥爆料范冰冰加盟泰囧细节高清在线观看_PPTV网络电视 (@ pptv.com)
<iIlL10Oo> 这个不错
<nopcall> 怎么让fetchmail 在sleep的时候重新收邮件啊？
<cfy> nopcall: gaoji.........
<cfy> 发现yahoo也不错了呀
<nopcall> 我设置的 daemon 为20分钟。但是中途要收邮件 能不能强制刷新呢。
<mao> 各位大神，python中如何比较带有K，M，G这些单位的数字
<devilken> 我用的linuxmint13 xfce 想重新分区 用tar恢复系统 请问可以在重新安装完系统后 再用tar恢复（覆盖刚安装好的系统文件）可以吗？
<cfy> devilken: 除了引导部分，应该问题不大，最好通过live系统悲愤
<cfy> 备份
<devilken> live系统备份？是说的livecd里的某个东西么？？
<cfy> devilken: 从另外一个系统启动（比如live cd),然后备份
<cfy> devilken: 其实最好的方法不是这样
<cfy> devilken: 把数据分区里的数据移走，然后删除，直接on-enlarge系统分区即可
<nopcall> devilken: 你要注意你的设置 在你重新分区后能不能正常启动 比如fstab中的挂载设置。
<cfy> devilken: 如果你能把权限啊这种全部备份，再复制回去是没有问题的
<cfy> devilken: 注意，如果你的引导/fstab里写得是UUID,那么要做相应的修改
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 还原的时候最好删除原系统
<cfy> devilken: 也可能需要重做引导
<yunfan> nopcall: 再执行一次fetchmail会唤醒后台的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 同一个硬盘,如果mbr没有改动的话就不用重新安装grub
<nopcall> yunfan: 不行的。
<yunfan> nopcall: 我这就是这样的
<devilken> 谢谢各位的帮助！ 其实具体情况是这样的 因为不得不用到win 所以才决定重新分区留一部分装win 同时又想重装后能快速的恢复好现用的linux系统
<nopcall> yunfan: fetchmail:background fetchmail at *** awakened
<yunfan> nopcall: 我平时是 fetchmail -d30 这样的
<cfy> devilken: 装virtualbox,再在里面装虚拟机，这最简单了
<nopcall> yunfan: 我直接在配置里写set daemon 1200
<yunfan> nopcall: 那跟fetchmail -d1200效果一样 你再执行下 fetchmail他就自动唤醒
<devilken> 恩 virtualbox也装过 因为是老本本 也就2G内存 进了虚拟机如果要使用我需要的软件 也会很痛苦呀 所以双系统对老本子来说比较合适
<nopcall> yunfan: 试过了。。不行的。
<yunfan> devilken:莫折腾虚拟机
<yunfan> nopcall: 那你在配置里取消 set daemon 直接学我用 -d来
<devilken> 我用虚拟机连动鼠标指针都慢啊 惨。。
<yunfan> 其实你不要跑ubuntu也成
<cfy> devilken: ....................显卡问题？
<nopcall> yunfan: 。。。试了下还是不行。
<yunfan> 我以前512m的笔记本都跑过qemu
<yunfan> nopcall: then goodluck to you
<nopcall> yunfan: = =#你的fetchmail 版本号
<yunfan> nopcall: 办公室里的是打了个patch的
<yunfan> nopcall: 44最新的好了
<devilken> 很可能是显卡问题。。比较老了嘛。。老爷车一台
<cfy> devilken: 这。。。。比较难。。
<devilken> 所以想分区出一部分装个win 为了使用工作必须的软件
<cfy> devilken: 你哪里人？
<devilken> 重庆 嘿嘿
<cfy> devilken: 那。。。。。如果你是上海/北京/杭州，可以找当地用户组求救
<devilken> cfy 你说的那个on-enlarge的方法 这个东西是个软件还是？
<iIlL10oO> 修改分区大小，然后备份mbr，安装xp，然后
<cfy> devilken: 打错了。。
<cfy> devilken: 是online enlarge
<sd44> ls
<iIlL10oO> 把mbr写进boot.ini
<devilken> 我看见网上有些教程建议先装win 再装linux 这样引导不容易失败
<cfy> devilken: 就是说，文件系统在挂载的时候，能进行分区变大操作
<cfy> devilken: 倒是好像没有能在线缩小的。。。
<devilken> 那这种操作必然会丢失数据是么？
<cfy> devilken: 开玩笑。。。安全的好么。。。
<iIlL10oO> devilken: xp也可以引导ubuntu
<devilken> 呃。。好像跑题了 哈哈 我是想分一部分出来安装win 不是想把现有分区变大来着。。
<cfy> devilken: 嗯，你不说。。。。。我猜测是变大。。。
<devilken> 呃。。我。。刚才说了的 呵呵
<nopcall> yunfan: 找到个办法 了。加个--quit 参数 再启动fetchmail ..
<yunfan> cfy: select_keys = lambda d, *keys: dict((k, v) for (k, v) in d.iteritems() if k in keys)
<yunfan> nopcall: 好坑爹的方法
<iIlL10oO> dd /dev/sda to ub.mbr
<nopcall> yunfan: = =#好歹能用。
<devilken> 那这样的话是不是也就没有不丢失数据的办法了 必须得备份 重分区 安装win 安装linux 最后恢复
<yunfan> nopcall: 对了 如果你的fetchmail版本比较老 最好升级下 有个补丁是我上次收gmail遇到的一个超长log输出的解决
<namoamitabuddha> lvm 上的 ext4 能在线 reduce 么
<devilken> 我倒不介意备份再恢复 就是不了解重分区后恢复 哪些东西会不奏效- -#
<nopcall> namoamitabuddha: 能。有危险吧。
<namoamitabuddha> 我之前做了个在线 extend
<nopcall> yunfan: 刚更新了。。
<namoamitabuddha> 但是发现打错了, 多大了 5G
<yunfan> nopcall: ok
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: 你要做什么? 减少 linux 分区大小?
<devilken> 现状是整个硬盘都是linux在用 但是想重新分区 分一部分装个win
<namoamitabuddha> 好像是先做一次 fsck 再 reduce
<abine> 新买个硬盘吧
<abine> 别把现在的硬盘里面的数据给整没了
<devilken> 在网上看了一些tar备份恢复的教程 不知硬盘分区改变后 恢复了会不会失败
<abine> 两个不同类型的系统共存
<abine> 出错的几率非常大
<devilken> 哦 还有这种情况 第一次知道
<abine> 有一天你会发现无法开机了
<devilken> 倒是有个500G硬盘 不过是专门拿来装资料的。。更不敢动了
<devilken> 难道你就曾遭遇过？。。
<abine> 就是硬盘上的文件系统乱了
<abine> 现在硬盘都白菜价的
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 我遇到了
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: 什么文件系统
<abine> 而且不是一个硬盘
<abine> 是好几个硬盘
<nopcall> yunfan: 好吧 我的错。确实直接fetchmail就能重新刷新邮件了。。忘记看日志了。。囧
<yunfan> nopcall: 哼哼
<abine> 一个320GB的笔记本硬盘和一个1TB的硬盘
<abine> 都是文件莫名丢失
<devilken> <namoamitabuddha> ext4
<abine> 恢复的好辛苦
<abine> 现在好了，
<abine> 一个系统就是装一个硬盘
<abine> 单独的
<abine> 没有交叉使用
<devilken> 汗。。不是吧 我主要是觉得如果每次用还得插个移动硬盘 吊个尾巴 很不爽来着
<devilken> 哦
<abine> 这样好一点了
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: ext4 支持 resize 么?
<devilken> abine: 让我纠结了。。
<abine> LVM才支持调整分区大小
<abine> 没必要调整
<devilken> namoamitabuddha: 这个我也不清楚 我是小白呢 呵呵 abine兄说的系统混乱让我有点纠结了 不稳定也就没意义了
<abine> 调整也是很容易挂掉的
<devilken> abine: 看来你曾经。。丢失了不少数据。。
<abine> 你不如安装一个虚拟机好了
<cfy> abine: 你可以强制改分区表，如果不支持德化
<namoamitabuddha> abine: 需要之前做个 fsck 还是什么
<namoamitabuddha> abine: 我记得
<abine> 嗯
<devilken> abine: 啊 老本子 虚拟机很痛苦啊 更别说在虚拟机里面要跑程序了
<namoamitabuddha> 扩大是没问题的
<namoamitabuddha> 关键是 shrinking
<abine> devilken: 买新机了
<abine> 过年了
<abine> 买个
<abine> 都很便宜的
<abine> 现在的性能都是很好了
<abine> 随便买个中等配置的
<devilken> abine: 就是最近决定推迟入手新机 所以才买了个内存升级 一切皆是有因有果的。。
<abine> 都比以前的好几倍
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 那就刻苦将就用着
<devilken> abine: 是啊 我也看了现在的机器 随便一款都比我的配置好太多了
<abine> 再忍忍
<abine> 哈
<devilken> abine: 我这本本 大一的时候买的 哈哈 用了5年了 天啊。。
<abine> 我也是觉得现在随便一款的笔记本都比我的好几倍
<abine> 我的笔记本是2008年买的
<devilken> 我2007.。。。
<abine> HP的6515b
<abine> 我本来想卖掉了
<devilken> 我感觉08年的电脑比07的好不少 至少我身边的有比我晚买一年的 差别
<abine> 1500
<abine> 没人要
<abine> 我只好留着自己用
<abine> 前几天安装了一个解码器包
<abine> 现在可以播放1080P的视频了
<devilken> 留着用吧 哈哈 老爷车也没什么 买个新机器不玩游戏 没特殊用途 也是性能过剩
<devilken> 之前想换个本子 就是纯粹心痒。。
<abine> 暗暗庆幸了一下
<abine> 用来上上网
<abine> 聊天
<abine> 看电影豪爽
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: 用 gparted 调整分区大小
<abine> 就算现在马上坏掉，也是很值了
<abine> 都用了这么久了
<abine> 一直都没有问题
<devilken> abone:你都用什么看电影呢 我试了xbmc 还不错 就是有时候莫名就死了
<devilken> namoamitabuddha: 光调整分区不行吧 能挤出一部分重新格式化成其他文件系统么？
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: 看上去好像 gparted 会自动调整, 不用你去 resize2fs 什么的
<abine> smplayer
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: 不过不能在线调整, 要用一个 LiveUSB
<devilken> abine: 我的也基本没什么问题 就硬盘有一点点的坏道 其他都还好
<abine> 安装了网友在论坛上共享的解码包
<abine> 安装了以后，重启一下
<devilken> namoamitabuddha: 哦 谢谢 有空去下个gparted的livecd试试
<abine> 立即可以播放高清了
<abine> 以前是不可以播放1080p的高清视频
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: 不是那个
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: systemrescuecd 你找找
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: 那个里面工具很全的
<abine> 安装了解码后，就可以播放了
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: 当然最安全的办法还是备份
<devilken> abine: 可能是以前用win搞习惯了吧- -# 喜欢在线看电影 其实下载高清看也挺好的
<devilken> namoamitabuddha: 恩 谢谢 已经用tar备份了的：）
<namoamitabuddha> devilken: 话说我刚才做过 resize, 现在好像最好应该 fsck 下, reboot 了
<devilken> namo
<abine> 在线的画质不怎么样
<abine> 也没音效
<abine> 再说，我的网速不够快
<abine> 只能下载回来看
<abine> 不然，老是不停的缓冲
<abine> 看着没劲
<abine> 就是，比如确定要看的电影，
<abine> 然后找电影的英文名字
<abine> 接着用电骡搜
<abine> 找到ED2K
<abine> 复制到web迅雷离线下载那里
<abine> 把资源离线下载到迅雷的服务器上
<abine> 用树莓派从迅雷的服务器上下载回来
<abine> 满速下载
<abine> 要是直接用电骡下载，一部电影可能下载一年都没有好
<abine> 因为没有源
<abine> 我记得下载过一部20GB的生死狙击
<devilken> abine: 对了 我一直没解决的问题 怎么下载迅雷链接
<abine> 连续挂着下载
<abine> 差不多一个月
<tristan1> abine: 蓝光原盘还是去玩PT吧……
<abine> 你要有迅雷的会员帐号
<devilken> abine: 有相关的教程么 想看看
<abine> 才能用的迅雷离线下载
<abine> 我部署了一个树莓派用来专门从迅雷的服务器上下载文件
<abine> 有啊
<abine> 网上大把的教程
<abine> 你搜迅雷离线下载教程
<tristan1> devilken: github上有下载脚本
<abine> 用ARIA2下载最简单了
<abine> 加一个网页前端
<devilken> abine: 树莓派 啊 我搜了一下 还有这种东西
<abine> ARIA2+YAAW
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 在树莓派上安装一个ARIA2
<devilken> abine: 好咧 谢谢 哈哈
<abine> 然后，可以通过浏览器给树莓派添加下载任务
<stardiviner> nopcall: 你是说mutt里的qq邮箱？
<stardiviner> nopcall: 没事没事
<abine> 把一个USB移动硬盘挂载在树莓派上面
<nopcall> stardiviner: 控制台下怎么回滚屏幕啊
<tristan1> stardiviner: 对，反正你也不怎么上qq - -
<nopcall>  控制台下怎么回滚屏幕啊
<devilken> tristan1: 下载迅雷的脚本么？
<tristan1> devilken: 迅雷离线的下载脚本，支持批量下载
<sd44> nopcall: shift+pageup 试试
<chenhaixiao_> kk
<tristan1> devilken: 叫xunlei-lixian
<abine> 用YAAW就可以
<abine> 不用另外导出的
<abine> 超级简单
<stardiviner> tristan1: QQ上有好多东西可以找的。一旦QQ被登录，那就意味着一个在网络上真实的你。
<devilken> tristan1: 哦 谢谢～：）
<stardiviner> nopcall: 有很多不同的，
<stardiviner> nopcall: urxvt，tmux，weechat回滚都不同
<abine> Yet Another Aria2 Web Frontend
<tristan1> stardiviner: 我没放上过照片～
<stardiviner> tristan1: 我放了，
<stardiviner> tristan1: 在这里我也帖过，看过的人都知道
<tristan1> stardiviner: 哈哈，而且你还注册了朋友网
<abine> 朋友网就是坑爹
<tristan1> abine: 必然的
<abine> 分明就是山寨FB
<stardiviner> tristan1: 我的信息几乎都是假的，但是QQ上的社交网络是真的。
<abine> 以前上QQ都是
<abine> 上一个号码
<abine> 加一大堆人进去
<stardiviner> facebook 一点都不好玩，感觉该市G+好玩点，但是G+我也只玩了1个小时不到。因为上面没有认识的人。
<tristan1> abine: 那人人呢
<abine> 然后把那些不在线的删了
<abine> 人人是另外一个山寨版的FB
<abine> 就像山寨手机不止一个一样
<abine> 山寨版的FB不止一个
<tristan1> abine: 这俩都没玩过 - -
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 我也没用
<abine> 我觉得
<abine> 用这个，其实是被利用了而已
<abine> 我们的资料都被那些公司给搜集了
<abine> 拿去卖给广告公司
<abine> 经常有未接的电话
<abine> 半夜的时候
<abine> 嘟一下
<tristan1> abine: 特别渗人
<abine> 以后在网上买东西
<tristan1> 据说是特殊服务 - +
<abine> 最好是匿名买
<abine> 还有用化名签收
<abine> 别写太详细的门牌号码
<abine> 还有9个小时，我的影片就下载好了
<weichen> abine: 你几天看一部电影?
<abine> 明天醒过来就可以看了
<abine> 偶尔看而已
<abine> 网速不快的
<abine> 也不是经常看
<abine> 现在好一点
<abine> 可以挂着一个树莓派在后台跑下载
<Stone_L> linux下什么中文输入法好用点？
<weichen> fcitx
<Stone_L> weichen：是不是可以看成是windows下的搜狗？
<weichen> 词库差很多
<Stone_L> weichen：哦
<Stone_L> weichen：好用吗？
<weichen> 可以试试小狼毫
<Stone_L> weichen：这么奇葩的名字。。
<weichen> http://code.google.com/p/rimeime/
<chenhaixiao_> fcitx很好用的
<alvin_rxg> Title: rimeime - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting (@ google.com)
<chenhaixiao_> 比ibus好用多了
<Stone_L> ibus确实不好用
<Stone_L> 看看fcitx这个好不好用
<erhandsome> 也有fcitx-rime
<weichen> erhandsome: 还没进 Debian testing 吗?
<Stone_L> na
<erhandsome> weichen: 没用deebian，不知道
<Stone_L> 果然还是fictx这个输入法好用
<Stone_L> 亲切感十足
<weichen> erhandsome: 早都想试试了, 不过还得编译...
<Stone_L> 现在支持的还是不够全面
<black_angel> 我每次看到写着 "c:\xxx", "d:\xxx" "x:\xxx" 的文章，我就觉得恶心
<alvin_rxg> smb:\xxx
<black_angel> 每次看到这种文章我都觉得用 windows 的人是白痴
<black_angel> M$ 的文件系统我怎么看，怎么觉得丑
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av439287/index.html
 * adam8157 我擦 丹东离朝鲜真特么近 http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av439287/index.html
<gfrog> adam8157: 一步之遥
<adam8157> gfrog: 看看这视频, 你就懂我啥意思了
<gfrog> adam8157: 在这边放个P那边都能闻到。
<weichen> 15 min 的人参...
<gfrog> adam8157: 卡的一逼啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 缓冲不完了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这里10M光纤 瞬间满啊
<black_angel> 看完我就 ORZ... 了
<weichen> 看点科学的... TED 论姿势的重要性 http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av440464/
<alvin_rxg> Title: TED——如何努力提高自己的姿势水平 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv (@ bilibili.tv)
<weichen> ...
<alvin_rxg> wiiw: kk 呢？ sevk 呢？
<alvin_rxg> :D 好搞笑的文章 http://www.brankovukelic.com/2013/01/on-state-of-windows-on-desktop.html
<alvin_rxg> <3   http://www.ups.com/img/de/hp_710x400_businessSuccess_v2.jpg
<abine> 回来了
<abine> 疗伤中
<abine> 刚才去买网线，那店主说，8块钱一条
<abine> 你们说够坑吧？
<abine> 就一米长的成品网线
<abine> 在网上买才一块钱
<abine> 可是光买一条网线，运费太贵了
<abine> 不划算
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近考试呢？
<gebjgd> 某人去瑞士滑雪，一下飞机，头一口气就呛晕菜了。丫空气太纯了，醉氧！急救车一到，拼着命冲大夫比划：拆那！大夫立马明白：OK！把氧气袋放掉，接了袋汽车尾气，插上管，然后直接把他送回飞机。等飞机在首都机场一落地，舱门一开，一闻，哇靠，味儿真正！呼吸舒畅浑身通泰，好啦！...
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, ......
<locodir-user> hi guys
<locodir-user> wonder is anyone here?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-15
<wiiw> alvin_rxg: 度蜜月去了
<wiiw> p   nautilus-pastebin                      - 将文件发送到 pastebin 的 Nautilus 扩展
<imtxc> 是不是仰视电脑屏幕脖子能好点啊
<david_wu> jjjj h i ie...
<david_wu> thtc im w kb
<wiiw> mini.iso 就是给力 http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/163428
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.com.cn)
<david_wu> wiiw: 怎么个给力法
<wiiw> david_wu: mini.iso 才 27MB, 就可以硬盘安装ubuntu
<david_wu> wiiw: 也是网络安装的吧。
<wiiw> david_wu: 是的,联网安装需要的组件,不用下载700MB的光盘那么大
<david_wu> wiiw: 要是 27M 直接能安个 ubuntu 全系统，不依懒于网络才给力呢。
<david_wu> wiiw: 哦，我的梦想，什么时候压缩技术到达如此地步的话，生活是多么美好。
<wiiw> david_wu: 全系统有400G
<david_wu> wiiw: 400G -> 27M ，给力啊。
<wiiw> 桌面的话 kde + e17 够了
<wiiw> 开发的话 kdevelop + vim + emacs 够了
<david_wu> wiiw: 我用 awesome... KDE 太大了。
<wiiw> e17 不错
<MeaCulpa> 用kdevelop不代表用KDe
<MeaCulpa> Awesome 不小，里面乱得很
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 可惜做嵌入式也用不上这么高级的开发工具。emacs + gcc 就够了。。。
<david_wu> wiiw: e17 ? 没试过。
<MeaCulpa> 运行环境和开发环境有关系么？ 你哪怕Visual Studio也无妨:)
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 不用这些东西，简单就好。
<wiiw> Linux ub6 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:52:46 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 他们用 eclipse。。。我从来不用，感觉太慢了。
<wiiw> eclipse本身是用java开发的
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 我就挑最简的环境用。怎么简单怎么搞呗。功能太多容易晕。。。
<MeaCulpa> 早年电脑慢的时候，有同事早上上班开机后就运行eclipse, 然后花一上午时间点点菜单啥的，下午开始干活
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 这办法好，逃避工作啊。
<MeaCulpa> JBuilder也一个德行，还好这妖货被我摸收购Eclipse所灭
<MeaCulpa> david_wu: 被迫的，内存要预热，否则Eclipse卡死
 * MeaCulpa 一直认为我摸对人类最大贡献就是收了Eclipse再免费开放出来灭掉Borland
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，我们这边大家都用 CentOS 5.5 + Eclipes ... 可想，被 BUG 啊，崩溃啊折磨啊。
 * MeaCulpa 埋葬Delphi/C++/JBuilder
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 我自己安个 Ubuntu + chrooted CentOS 5.5 + Emacs。
<MeaCulpa> 这三个我都躲远远的~
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 我们是 C C++，C++ 是躲不过地说。嵌入式的 UI 大多是 C++ 的。
<MeaCulpa> 嵌入式恐怕是国内C/C++唯一选择
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 其它都 Java 了？
<david_wu> C Apache Module + HTML5 + Javascript 不错。
<david_wu> 万恶的 Java ，可惜国内用 Java 的真多啊。
<MeaCulpa> 没事，国土安全部都建议禁用PC OS Java插件了，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> C Apache Module...那对码工还是有要求的，至少要写出来的东西比pl快，否则意义何在
<FireInTheHole> cfy: 在不?
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 按嵌入式的要求写 Apache Module...
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 静态正则用 ragel goto-driven 就比 pl 快多了，libc regex 比 pl 稍慢，RE2 巨慢。
 * FireInTheHole 各位大牛, 我想在一个文件的第13行末尾追加一个字符串, 有啥好的命令吗?
 * MeaCulpa 我以为只有我们系统工程师才用RE...
<zer4tul> @_@
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: RE是虾米？
<FireInTheHole> regexp...
<zer4tul> -_-
<cfy> FireInTheHole: 你是？
<zer4tul> 好多人都用吧
<david_wu> FireInTheHole: awk '{if(NR == 13) {print "new line" >> "your file"}}'
<FireInTheHole> david_wu: 好的, 谢谢.
 * zer4tul 网络各种不稳定
<MeaCulpa> FireInTheHole: 要改原文件只能 sed -i 或者ed
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: awk之后mv也行吧
<MeaCulpa> david_wu: 他要行尾追加...
<FireInTheHole> MeaCulpa: 恩, sed怎么指定某一行呢?
<FireInTheHole> MeaCulpa: sed -i
<FireInTheHole> MeaCulpa: sed -i "22s/$/xxx/" 这样吗?
<MeaCulpa> 差不多，前面指定行数，但是后面可能要用/(/)把一行copy下来
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 我们不用，只是试过性能。十在是垃圾啊。。。。
<FireInTheHole> MeaCulpa: 好的, 谢谢, 我去试试看.
<MeaCulpa> 行数s/\(.*\)/\1添加的字符/ 之类
<FireInTheHole> MeaCulpa: 不用吧? 不是只替换匹配到的字符吗?
<MeaCulpa> 不知道，也许可以把$替换
<MeaCulpa> 试试看咯... gnused 也许可以你那样
<FireInTheHole> MeaCulpa: 我用s/$/sss/  应该是只匹配到了行尾吧, 我先试试, 多谢了.
<MeaCulpa> david_wu: FireInTheHole awk应该这样: awk 'NR == 行数 {print $0"添加的字符";next} {print}'
 * MeaCulpa gnused真的可以...牛
<FireInTheHole> MeaCulpa: 恩, 刚试过了, 确实可以. 不过我没有别的sed, 不知道别的可以不.
<david_wu> 领导坐在身后就是不爽。。。
<MeaCulpa> FireInTheHole: 大部分都可以
<cfy> david_wu: 坐在领导旁边算什么水品？
<MeaCulpa> david_wu: gaoji
<david_wu> 上网得偷偷地。。。
<FireInTheHole> MeaCulpa: 哦, 好的, 谢谢.
<david_wu> 上个网还得走受限代理，还好能走到我的 VPS，才能翻出来。
<tryit_> FireInTheHole, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/sed.html#id2
<alvin_rxg> Title: sed学习笔记 — funexploit 1.0 documentation (@ readthedocs.org)
<david_wu> 快过年了，没心情干活啊。
<\rs> perl 居然能妥善處理 perl -e '("a" x 1000000) =~ /^(ab?)*$/;' 了
<FireInTheHole> tryit_: 好的, 谢谢.
 * cherrot 好奇视频网站是怎么统计的点击量。。竟然没找到发送统计的请求。。
<MeaCulpa> 被你找到了，人人都去刷了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: cherrot http://t.co/P8NDi3sq
<freeflying> imtxc: 不入耳机了
 * adam8157 谁有帐号赶紧贴到多撸   http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av439287/index.html   
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 我司的web统计就很简单  不过没注意视频的统计方案。。
<bluezd> adam8157: done
<adam8157> bluezd: 踢不死你
<bluezd> adam8157: 咋了？
<Alvise> test...好多年没用过irc了，还是当年在newsfan的时候用过
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
<bluezd> gfrog: 咋不 WFH 涅
<gfrog> bluezd: wfh干不了活儿啊，光想着趴着看片儿了。
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<bluezd> hamo: 黑毛儿
<MeaCulpa> 黑莓有微信了...我的2G SD卡立即爆了...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 都是摇到的妹子的照片儿么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道...这年头摇到的都是汉子吧...黑莓貌似还没摇的功能...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 都不能摇啊，那乃扔瓶子玩儿？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 丫我就是用来和朋友联络下
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要妹子不会自己去夜店啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Naive
<MeaCulpa> 话说
<MeaCulpa> MicroSDHC不能用在MicroCD槽里？
<ofan> 撸拉拉撸拉拉撸啦撸啦撸
<david_wu> 每次干点儿活回来都不知道这里聊到哪了。
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕，看到乃的blog了
<bluezd> gfrog: ...... 我不是壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 烧得起键盘跟耳机的都是壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 何况还有俩本子。。
<bluezd> gfrog: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> 壕
<yandong> chroot 到/mnt/test (是一个ubuntu10.04的目录)， 执行apt-update 提示 sh: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied， 哪位指点一下
<hamo> yandong: 你chroot前没有挂/dev /proc和/sys把？
<hamo> yandong: # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
<hamo> yandong # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
<hamo> yandong: 这两步要做了才能chroot
<yandong> 哦哦，我试试
<david_wu> names
<yandong> hamo: 能解释一下这句是什么意思么 mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc, 另外一句是临时目录替换吧
<david_wu> yandong: 你这是要 chroot 吧。
<yandong> david_wu: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> proc下面的东西一看便知
<david_wu> yandong: chroot 前必须把 sys proc dev 映射到 chroot 到的目标里。
<david_wu> yandong: 不然 chroot 后是看到原始这些东西的，也就访问不了设备文件和内核信息的。
<yandong> 原来如此
<hamo> yandong: 听gaoji酷胖的没错
<MeaCulpa> 因为内存里的内核还是现在跑的那个
<MeaCulpa> 你要用mount模拟所有内核和root交互产生的东西
<yandong> hamo: MeaCulpa david_wu好像可以了
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo就是这样，手册纯粹授人以鱼，不授人以渔
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿，lxc之类的是不是就是一高等级的chroot啊？ XD cc adam8157
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这货你问帽帽党啊，我等肤浅着呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 去年搞lxc的哥们闪人了呢，去了C家
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> gfrog: 你说的是淡淡？
<gfrog> hamo: 邮箱是xia神马的那个人。
<hamo> gfrog: .
<hamo> roylez_: gaoji席
<hamo> gfrog: 邮箱是汽车那个嘛
<gfrog> hamo: 汽车？ 哦，是。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们那里的很多人去C家？
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚在和boss 11
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不算太多吧，就那几个，都被乃发现了。
<MeaCulpa> C家需要那么多dev么...还是转行去忽悠
<gfrog> adam8157: Linda？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的老板...
<MeaCulpa> C记也有老板/
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是说Linda被乃忽悠去了嘛？
<MeaCulpa> 厉害，Boss都忽悠过去
 * MeaCulpa 说不定啥时侯开搞Ubuntu 4 POWER...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 人家是Ubuntu 4 Human being
<MeaCulpa> 不是人...
 * gfrog 我今天才理解这句话的意思，原来Ubuntu的终极目标是给人的大脑做操作系统 @@
<yandong> 我也给大家看个视频吧 激情的一笔 http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av439287/index.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 丹东阿里郎风采展示 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv (@ bilibili.tv)
<MeaCulpa> Aaron Swartz自杀了？
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸乃怎么会粉大连队？ 乃是大连人？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 谋杀
<cherrot> python3 没有相关的补丁可以让 httplib2 支持http代理么
<ofan> cherrot: socks?
<cherrot> ofan: 貌似没有移植到py3
<ofan> cherrot: 那就用py2
<cherrot> ofan: 恩
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃刚知道？
<huangya> ubuntu通过pppoeconf联网，能ping通外网，有些网页能打开，但很多网页打不开。我用的是联通fttx+lan。请问这是什么原因？
<maplebeats> huangya: ........我正在解决的问题= =
<huangya> maplebeats：和此贴差不多，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=259338只不过他用的是电信的
<alvin_rxg> Title: ubuntu通过pppoeconf联网，能ping通外网，但不能打开网页 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<maplebeats> huangya: 你试试改mtu吧，我的情况比你可能要复杂些。。。
<huangya> 用网页测速，能连接电信，但不能连接联通的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 被人做掉了？
<wiiw> http://os.51cto.com/art/200703/41426.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 使用Gnu gprof进行Linux平台下的程序分析(1) - 51CTO.COM (@ 51cto.com)
 * kevinyings 买了块arm学习板 190大洋，贵不？
<wiiw> kevinyings: 内存多少
<alayasix> 你们都在怎么搞得字幕啊。smplayer那个字幕网站从没下成功过字幕
<palomino|working> xbmc有个插件能自动从射手或者别的字幕站找字幕 , alayasix
<MeaCulpa> alayasix: 只看内嵌
 * MeaCulpa 把石头汤存档文件放进了bzr push进了dropbox...
<alayasix> palomino|working: xbmc用的插件啊。。那个sm没有这种插件？
<palomino|working> 不知道
<fivesheep> 这些都太挫了
<fivesheep> 我找到一个最好的解决方案
<palomino|working> 学好英语么
<fivesheep> 字幕内嵌到脑里..
<fivesheep> 对
<palomino|working> 这方案虽然是最完美的
<palomino|working> 但是实施起来也最难。。
 * maplebeats 刚刚哪个有网络问题来着？
<palomino|working> 还是等有钱了雇个会做字幕的翻译好了.. , fivesheep
<MeaCulpa> l98o07l6
<palomino|working> 这是谁得密码?
<MeaCulpa> 23234452
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 我电脑的
<palomino|working> 何故贴出来呢。。
 * gfrog 我的都是123456这种，或者abcdef啥的。
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 打错了好几次
<palomino|working> ......
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: synergy crash了
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> synergy有时没crash但clipboard共享失灵了
<alayasix> ShooterDownloader 1.1.1.56 (射手网字幕下载器)!!
<palomino|working> :o , alayasix
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo g蛙
<alayasix> 一直在wine球球，太挫折了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿
<alayasix> 搞这个下载器
 * gfrog 备份机器越搞越复杂了，本来计划U盘插到usb上之后就自动挂载然后同步，但是想拔下来的时候又不知道是不是同步完了，看来还得加个显示器看看状态。
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 同步完了给手机发个邮件
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿这个策略不错呢。本来我是想给树莓派加个led啥的，备份完了就闪啊闪
<alayasix> palomino|working: 囧没有影片测试。。刚wine射手也不成
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我还有套密码，是自己不停的md5:  print 12345678 | openssl md5 | cut -c 10-17
<palomino|working> lol , alayasix
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 自己只要记住算过多少遍即可
<palomino|working> xbmc吧，不用wine了 , alayasix
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 矮油喂，这还是公私钥形式的呢，公钥跟算法都公开，密钥是计算次数。。
<palomino|working> -_- , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 高，实在是高 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 对，全公开
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 最初的数字算是密钥吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不过被破解的机会实在是太高了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 公司密码，有不是我自己的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 公司的。。。 一概123456，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我是因为再也想不出自己能记住的密码了...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不行，有好几个，还不停的要换
<palomino|working> 对公司太残忍了 , gfrog
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 需要复杂点的密码我都是用机器的mac，XD
<gfrog> palomino|working: lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 换？ 加前缀
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: Jan，Feb，Mar，Apr,
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 公司那种密码复杂度要求，只要按照某种模式来，太容易搞定了。
<imtxc> 公司的密码不是111么，为什么那么复杂123456呢
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/222298.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 美司法部放弃了对亚伦・施瓦茨的指控_the United States 美国_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<gfrog> imtxc: 111没123456简单，还得自己数按了多少次。。
<imtxc> 正因为怕数，才弄成三个嘛，111111就累了。
<ofan> 1qaz2wsx3edc4rfv
<imtxc> 酷帕叔的办法好。
<imtxc> 再说下去银行卡密码就曝光了。。。
<onlylove> 人都死了，要是继续指控的话，美国人所谓的人权就是打自己嘴巴了
<ofan> lzma压缩dna序列后aes-cdc加密后计算sha512后base64做密码
<iGoogle> ofan: 管你搞多少层。最后不还是128字节嘛
<imtxc> ofan: 。。。搞这么复杂。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你信他。。
<imtxc> ofan: 米国的银行卡密码也是6位数字么
<ofan> imtxc: 是
<ofan> imtxc: 不是，是4位
<imtxc> 四位啊，好像国内一些旧点的卡也是4位密码
<ofan> imtxc: 米国人都用信用卡，连密码都省了
<alayasix> 终于wine好球球了。。要不是为了语音
<imtxc> alayasix: 语音还不如gtalk呢
<alayasix> imtxc: 天朝能用？gtalk？
<imtxc> alayasix: .
<imtxc> alayasix: 手机哇
<alayasix> imtxc: wa..关键家里人不会用gtalk哇
<imtxc> alayasix: 案桌手机不是自带了么。。
<alayasix> imtxc: 阉割了吧。。还是QQ习惯了。咯
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/ZG2WH.jpg
<imtxc> ofan: 这是你的账单？
<ofan> imtxc: 恩
<ofan> imtxc: 我改的
<debianer> 请问，小米手机2能用的Google 服务包哪里有吗？
<imtxc> ofan: ....改的。。我以为你一年花500w呢
<imtxc> ofan: 过年回祖国么
<ofan> imtxc: 不回
<imtxc> 哎，过年还是来呼吸一下家乡的pm2.5亲切啊
<alayasix> 厚德载雾啊
<iGoogle> ofan: 你不是去读书的嘛。你说不回就不回啊。有卡了？
<iGoogle> 帝都的人，还不溃散，真是奇怪
<jarod_ch_> 圣上在
<jarod_ch_> 否则谁去北京待着
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我无路可退，无票可退。
<iGoogle> 走路回家吧。 imtxc
<iGoogle> jarod_ch_: 别人在XX海上啊。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 走路回家是有氧运动，会吸收更大量的pm2.5 我还宅着可以减少空气吸入。
<iGoogle> 出了哪圈子，不就好了嘛。是说回老家
<jarod_ch_> xx海上是什么东西？
<iGoogle> xxæµ·
<jarod_ch_> 这个频道的服务器在美国 中国网监什么时候入侵美国了？
<iGoogle> 席主席 理总理
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 话说，刚才那个...我发觉我有点问题...shell来搞递归, 用太多管道和进程，根本跑不了几百层...
<alayasix> …………
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 用shell模拟核爆炸？
<jarod_ch_> shell 搞递归 栈受不了吧
<maplebeats> fork炸蛋？
<debianer> 请问，谁知道哪里有小米2可以用的谷歌服务包
<night> hello
<MeaCulpa> 恩，要用全局变量，然后避免递归的时候开管道和进程替换
<MeaCulpa> 否则一眨眼就空了
<Guest78806> - -
<Guest78806> 问个问题阿
<Guest78806> 我在我机器上编译的二进制程序，到其他机器上运行
<yunfan> imtxc: 你家里不也一样么
 * MeaCulpa 原来以为自己算密码可以算一辈子...现在看来没几年就不行了...
<Guest78806> 如果不能运行成功，那么原因都可能是那些呢
<iGoogle> 18m的，善于用简单的东西，搞定复杂的世界。gaoji
<alayasix> debianer: 不懂小米2
<Guest78806> 有没有人理我呢
<iGoogle> 你一个guest，谁理哦
<Guest78806> 我才不是guest
<yunfan> jarod_ch_: 你以为海里的真跟你呼吸一样的空气？ naive啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 创建个临时文件啥的？
<alayasix> MeaCulpa: 何解？
<jarod_ch_> 你个白痴 没听懂什么意思么
<iGoogle> Guest78806: 这里实行实名制。改了，再来问。
 * yunfan SB
<maplebeats> Guest78806: = =这Guest太明显了。。
<jarod_ch_> 明显是打酱油来的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，写文件可以
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 94 居然比蛋蛋和排骨的数字还高，还说不是guest.
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我原来是这样的 function pissword { if (( $2 < 1 )); then print $1; else pissword $(printf $1 | openssl md5 | cut -c 10-17) $(($2-1)); fi; }
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 结果刚才算了下pissword CaoNiMa 1000 就挂了
<MeaCulpa> 显然是无数管道无数进程挂着
<imtxc> ...................... MeaCulpa ..
<iGoogle> 这干嘛。。。酷胖
<iGoogle> 18m这么无聊。整天干这些
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 算密码
<iGoogle> 生成？
<MeaCulpa> 还是纯物理方式好
<MeaCulpa> 我在想，是不是可以用个橡皮泥捏成一定形状，然后往键盘上砸去...
<iGoogle> 统计每天的虫子数？
<MeaCulpa> 然后把橡皮泥烧制成陶器...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪乃太gaoji了。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 算密码不如挖矿
<iGoogle> 恩。是太gaoji
<imtxc> gaoji
<jarod_ch_> 社会工程比较管用
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还不如找个妹纸往键盘上坐一下。。。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 固定的妹子？
<imtxc> gfrog: 妹子被别人揉变形了怎么办
<iGoogle> imtxc: lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 在我司每3月要换若干密码，不知道那些服务了我司20年的家伙怎么活下来的...
<gfrog> iGoogle: 这个。。。 要看酷啪的口味喽。
<iGoogle> 他比较重哦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，系统报密码长度不够，然后对妹子语重心长的说：“亲，最近瘦了啊”
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 查查他们脑后 说不定有植入式芯片
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我猜肯定是有规律啦。要不就是自己维护一个密码本，例如从圣经某篇开始，一个季度一个单词往下抄。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 圣经也有好多版本...
<iGoogle> gfrog: ...你这笨的。
<MeaCulpa> 古兰经比较靠谱
 * MeaCulpa 任何穆斯林国家酒店里都有古兰经，且一字不差，出差都不怕
<palomino|working> .......
<maplebeats> =....
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这主意也不错。就怕被人当恐怖分子 XD
<MeaCulpa> 菲律宾的圣经和印尼的就差别很大
<yunfan> 古兰经好像也有不同版本
<MeaCulpa> 安拉，赫喇合吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 出差到反伊斯兰的国家怎么破
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 以色列？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 类似的地方
<imtxc> 还算唐诗三百首拼音往下背靠谱
<MeaCulpa> 不知道...
<yandong> 各位  http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_87770  这个错误如何解决啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 执行apt-get upgrade遇到的错误 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: gaoji..
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 随身的，只有你自己的裸体。你还是以这取密码吧。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 那就真得算DNA了。。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 酷胖的皮肤面积，比较大。可以取很多次。一次一平方厘米。
<iGoogle> 算纹路的坐标
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 可以在JJ包皮上打环, 从信鸽协会取材料
 * pity 有人搞过 flask 吗？
 * cherrot 谁有二手D90套机出手...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 用电阻色环也可
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不确定你哪个地方足够大哦。lol
<yunfan> pity: enheng?
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你用信鸽的就好，哈哈
<pity> yunfan: 做过那个 flaskr 小程序吗？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你堕落了= =
<yunfan> pity: 没
<iGoogle> 太gaoji
<onlylove> yandong: 你这内部源？
 * iGoogle 求酷胖的3d扫描版本
<pity> yunfan: 呃，我照着 flaskr 的教程做了一遍，现在想加个回复的功能
<onlylove> iGoogle: 然后用打印机打印个？
<iGoogle> 不打印了。费电。
<yunfan> pity:那就加呗
<sjd_zeus> 请问amazon使用了vertica了吗
<yandong> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> yandong: 先update下，再upgrade试试
<yandong> 那个deb包，源里面有，wget就下载下来了，但是为和apt-get下不下来
<yandong> onlylove:
<yandong> update过了
<iGoogle> 提示啥
<ofan> pity: 有
<ofan> pity: 在用flask
<pity> yunfan: 加不上
<sjd_zeus> apt-get也是利用wget
<pity> ofan: 导师让我练练
<yunfan> pity: 他默认的scheme只有entry 你再弄个reply表就是了
<iGoogle> gfrog: 蛋蛋不是到了C。咋一点都不负责呢？不回来做FAE。
<pity> yunfan: 是啊，我加了 reply 了，sqlite3 里也知道怎么往里写，但渲染模板时不知道怎么写了
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<yunfan> pity: 额 你还有导师管这个？
<pity> yunfan: 我们要做这个框架
<gfrog> iGoogle: 人家gaoji了呢，咱理解不了
<pity> yunfan: 所以让我入入门
<yunfan> pity: 这简单 参考sina
<onlylove> yandong: --fix-missing试过了没，还有你把那些文件都删掉，/var/cache/apt/archives/partial/libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1_i386.deb -> /var/cache/apt/archives/libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<yunfan> pity: 你们导师为毛要做这个框架？
<pity> yunfan: sina？
<yunfan> pity: sina weibo
<iGoogle> gfrog: 额。难道是以前整天吃零食，打球，导致的？
<pity> yunfan: 有用呗
<onlylove> yandong: 然后重新update，upgrade
<pity> yunfan: 如何参考？看 sina weibo 的 api 文档？
<iGoogle> hamo:
<yunfan> pity: 无非是加个评论数 ， 然后一段js hook 点击的时候加载评论
<MeaCulpa> weibo不让第三方开发吧？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 听起来帽帽的生活确实太清闲呢
<pity> yunfan: 不要那么 gaoji 的功能，我只要 reply 的测试
<yunfan> pity: 没听明白
<pity> yunfan: 就是对条目加个回复
<iGoogle> gfrog: 有钱公司嘛
<sjd_zeus> 请问谁接触过hp的整体解决方案
<iGoogle> sjd_zeus: MeaCulpa
<yunfan> pity: 我不是跟你说了 ？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 真木钱
<iGoogle> 他就是被hp变胖的。 sjd_zeus
<pity> yunfan: 这回是换我没听明白了
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa .
<iGoogle> gfrog: 不是收入最高的开源公司嘛
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我要说我来了这么多年，没去打过球，吃零食要边吃边看邮件，乃信？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我擦。。。 原来是这么比
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你职位低
<gfrog> iGoogle: 好吧。。。
<yunfan> pity: 我不是跟你说了 scheme里加个reply表
<gfrog> iGoogle: 确实没gaoji蛋职位高
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ...
<MeaCulpa> 谈方案了啊，好gaoji
<pity> yunfan: 那个我已经加了
<pity> yunfan: 用 sqlite3 可以向 reply 表里写入回复
<pity> yunfan: 我想在网页上写入回复
<sjd_zeus> 你在hp就职？
<yunfan> pity: 然后在flaskr.py里加个 add_reply 怎么实现不用我也跟你说吧
<pity> yunfan: 嗯，我的思路也是这样的，但渲染模板时不会
<yunfan> pity: 网页里要写入回复 那就得加个表单，这一步如果不想用js 那就用个css 在hover的时候显示隐藏表单
<yunfan> pity: 渲染模板无非是 show_entries里为每个entries加载replys 这个虽然很挫  不过你是入门 无所谓
<pity> yunfan: 我晕，看来 css 中使用 hover 我只知道 a:hover 那部分
<pity> yunfan: 挫没关系，能实现就行
<yunfan> pity: 那就用jq好了 toggle更简单
<pity> yunfan: 完了，那些我只听说过名字
<yunfan> pity: 实在不行 你就每个都带个表单吧 丑点而已
<pity> yunfan: 直接在 show_entries 中每个条目中都加个回复框可以吗？
<yunfan> 每个entry下面都直接带评论 + post form
<yunfan> pity: 可以啊
<hamo> iGoogle: ?
<pity> yunfan: 我再试试，谢谢！
<imtxc> hamo: 拜蛤蟆
<yunfan> hamo: 你搞arm不
<onlylove> 论坛有人要屠版
<wiiw> rvm --debug install ruby-1.9.3
<iGoogle> 可怜的 wiiw，为啥版本问题这么严重。所以没人用
<yandong> onlylove:
<yandong> root@ubuntu-999:/# cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<yandong> root@ubuntu-999:/var/cache/apt/archives# ls
<yandong> ls: cannot access libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1_i386.deb: Input/output error
<yandong> ls: cannot access libgomp1_4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1_i386.deb: Input/output error
<yandong> ls: cannot access binutils_2.20.1-3ubuntu7.1_i386.deb: Input/output error
<yandong> binutils_2.20.1-3ubuntu7.1_i386.deb  libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<yandong> libgomp1_4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<imtxc> wget默认用的哪里的证书啊，用wget下googlecode 上的代码的时候，给我提示The certificate's owner does not match hostname `smarthosts.googlecode.com'  aria2c就没问题
<Guest78806> hello
<Guest78806> 我怎么还是guest
<Guest78806> 擦
<imtxc> --no-check-certificate 也可以
<night____> ok
<night____> 终于改成功了
<wiiw> iGoogle: 没电脑啊,原来那个vbox升级了一下,windows需要重启,我就换了一台电脑安装了vbox
<wiiw> 硬件不给力
<onlylove> yandong: 你看看检查下磁盘？我感觉像磁盘故障，fsck下根分区，如果你的/var没有单独分区
<yandong> onlylove:  不至于吧，这个系统是我之前用chroot进去的，然后想安装更新，就这样了。 df发现还有44%on
<onlylove> yandong: 那我没办法，你现在ls都不成，提示io error了我能想到的就是fsck
<night____> 帅哥们
<night____> 有没有空
<night____> 我快自杀了
<night____> 你们忍心马
<onlylove> 赶紧去
<night____> onlylove, 我想带你走。。。。
<palomino|working> ......
<imtxc> night____: 你尾巴比主席还长 谁敢跟你说啊。。
<night____> imtxc, - -
<palomino|working> night____, 【运维小伙子因加班失恋 格式化所有服务器后自杀】杭州某高新技术开发公司一名运维员工，长期以来饱受公司加班的摧残，近段时间，女友因无法忍受他长期加班，遂与之分手。此男悲痛欲绝，伤心之余，格式化并关闭所有服务器之后跳楼只杀。
<palomino|working> 你也是这样么? , night____
<ofan> night____: 年纪轻轻的
<night____> 当然不是拉，我是有个问题没办法解决
<night____> 不过我恨加班
<onlylove> 这个好，把server的硬盘全部mkfs
<yunfan> palomino|working: 这个事情说明搞个备份多重要 建议卖备份服务 cc MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 没错 , yunfan
<night____> 我现在的程序编译成二进制，分发到其他版本的linux上，运行会不会出问题呢
<ofan> yunfan: 备份肯定有
<jarod_ch_> 谁啊
<palomino|working> 看到这消息后我马上跟同事说咱得弄分布式备份 , yunfan
<ofan> night____: 会
<imtxc> night____: 当然有问题
<night____> ofan, 原因呢
<yunfan> palomino|working: lol 其实搞 devops也行
<night____> imtxc, 我想知道原因
<palomino|working> devops是何物?_?
<ofan> night____: 依赖和abi mismatch
<iGoogle> wiiw: 没必要vbox吧。如果公司，直接rdesktop简单。
<yunfan> 开发运维
<onlylove> 马叔哪里弄来的新闻啊
<yunfan> 开发人员做运维
<palomino|working> 转贴的.. , onlylove
<palomino|working> 大概是微博上来的
<yunfan> 全是自动化的 哪里有毛加班的事
<ofan> yunfan: 不会写脚本？
<yunfan> 要加也是家里加 放心 能受得了开发人员的女孩子都受得了 你在家远程登录服务器
<yunfan> ofan: 你去问问新浪的运维
<jarod_ch_> 格式化完应该多填写一些数据 才能弄干净
<night____> 同是linux abi会不同马
<yunfan> 格式化不如写反动标语效果好
<ofan> night____: 你的程序依赖很多库
<wiiw> abi 不一样的
<wiiw> 早期的linux的abi是不一样的
<night____> wiiw, 不一样？？为什么，比如说内核版本都是2.6
<onlylove> 新浪运维？前几天不是还在找人么
<night____> ofan, 这个依赖库确实很多
<hamo> yunfan: arm是哪个妹纸？没见过面的不搞
<ofan> night____: 要么就全部静态链接
<yunfan> hamo: 我还以为你屏蔽老子了 正准备屏蔽你
<iGoogle> hamo: 见过的就搞？
<night____> ofan, 全部静态链接。。。
<ofan> night____: 或者查找依赖打包
<ofan> night____: win下程序都这么干
<hamo> yunfan: 淡定淡定...忙死..刚看到你的消息
<ofan> msvcrt什么的都打包进取
<hamo> iGoogle: 见过的才能知道个搞不搞
<yunfan> adam8157: 改成用weechat了 有人提到自己 没有提醒了 原来irssi那个可以在tmux里有提示的
<yunfan> hamo: 你以前不是拉过阿蛋去搞arm?
<yunfan> 我还是不明白哈佛架构是怎么实现jit的
<ofan> yunfan: 啥子？
<wiiw> night____: 如果就这个程序,就静态编译.
<hamo> yunfan: 没有吧？阿蛋倒是自己搞过一个叫mips的妹纸
<night____> ofan, 依赖查到了，也是自己打的包，但是都是在某一个特定版本上做的，我用的是ubuntu11.04包括依赖库的编译都是在那上面搞的，我很担心我在我机器上编译出来的东西，拿到其他本版上就不行了
<yunfan> ofan: ?
<ofan> night____: 对啊，你解决了一层依赖还要解决依赖的依赖
<ofan> 依赖的依赖的依赖，依赖的依赖的依赖的依赖
<night____> ofan, 我去。。。
<yunfan> hamo: 就是因为他搞mips 你不是拉他转arm嘛
<onlylove> 还是手工编译吧
<ofan> night____: 这叫dependency hell
<night____> 源码发布不得行，boss会跳脚
<onlylove> 那没办法……
<hamo> yunfan: 我才不拉他...
<night____> dependency hell翻印成依赖大坑？？？
<yunfan> night____: 让他跳 天塌不下来
<hamo> yunfan: 他太大坨了，拉不懂
<wiiw> night____: 用ruby吧,没有依赖
<onlylove> 要不你看看腾讯的linuxqq怎么搞的？我记得那货有个二进制
<yunfan> hamo: 所以这个证明你必定搞arm  证明完毕
<wiiw> wps for linux
<night____> onlylove, 腾讯确实是一个二进制的
<hamo> 。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 依赖xlib :] 还静态
<hamo> yunfan: 你小学数学一定是食堂阿姨教的
<night____> wiiw, 哥哥程序都搞好了，换python你明显逼我年前拿不到年终奖辞职
<yunfan> hamo: 是的 下一题
<yunfan> night____: 那换成lua?
<onlylove> 怎么食堂阿姨啊，明明是买菜大叔
<night____> lua解释器是个好语言
<wiiw> night____: 像xlib这样的库,绝对不用关心版本问题
<yunfan> 呵呵
<wiiw> night____: 越是底层,变化越小
<night____> wiiw, glib？
<imtxc> 买菜阿姨的数学很牛啊，她们算账的时候口里默念的那套口诀我都听不懂，但是很快的样子
<wiiw> night____: glib版本最多了
<night____> 那不同体系的cpu有关系马
<ofan> glibc
<night____> 比如我在x86
<yunfan> imtxc: 那个叫lookup table
<ofan> 倒不是问题
<night____> 上编译的
<imtxc> night____: 不同体系的CPU，那就只能重新编译了吧
<ofan> imtxc: mac不用
<imtxc> ofan: 这样啊，还没用过mac呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 反正很快
<night____> ofan, 为啥mac就没关系
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个容易 让ofan过年给你带一台
<night____> 哦对，mac就特瞄的一种兼容指令模式
<ofan> linux的elf格式问题
<imtxc> yunfan: 他不回家，我也买不起
<yunfan> hamo: 尼吗 c记既有搞arm的
<ofan> night____: mac的执行文件可以同时包含两个或多个构架的
<yunfan> ofan: 我记得有个二进制兼容的trick
<imtxc> 过年能买个茶轴就很幸福了。。
<ofan> yunfan: 得搞内核
<onlylove> imtxc: 壕果然就是壕
<yunfan> ofan: 我去找找看 这个还有个专有名词来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 壕都是座飞机回家的。
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是硬座。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我家没机场
<night____> 我家有鸡场
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且我不是壕
<imtxc> onlylove: 机场也不是谁家的
<imtxc> onlylove: 至少飞到能有汽车的地方也就好了。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 战斗机不需要机场
<onlylove> yunfan: 垂直起降的那种？还是直升机
<imtxc> onlylove: 「走你」那种，甲板上弹出去～
<onlylove> imtxc: 航母舰载机啊……那回来咋办，得有皮筋拉着减速啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 垂直起降 直升机火力不行 怕你对付不了老乡
<imtxc> onlylove: 到上空了直接跳伞
<imtxc> 天上掉下个onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan: 武装的带一门机关炮，应该够用
<imtxc> yunfan: 什么地方的老乡这么热情
<imtxc> yunfan: 对了 你的linode彻底被认证了么，那还有什么用。
<yunfan> onlylove: 那哪够 你不知道有民兵高射炮么
<yunfan> imtxc: 只是ssh不能而已 再说了 我买了个另外一个垫脚的 这不又上来了么
<onlylove> yunfan: 有高射炮……我申请B2
<imtxc> yunfan: 你在上面搞了什么服务？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个可以有
<ofan> yunfan: 改端口
<yunfan> imtxc: 一个weechat
<ofan> imtxc: 我的ssh还能用？
<yunfan> ofan: naive 你以为哥没试过？
<imtxc> ofan: 好像可以，我这两天没用
<yunfan> 哥周末那两天没出门 试遍了各种tunnel
<ofan> yunfan: 你个程序员这个搞不定？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你把ip tunnel 命令背下来了？
<ofan> yunfan: 这个用py搞下就行
<yunfan> ofan: 我专门去找了校长的论文来看 他是用统计特征的 管你用什么端口
<imtxc> ofan: 你的ssh还活着呢
<yunfan> ofan: 搞倒是有思路搞  只是买个垫脚的vps才10刀一年 我一天coding就不止这个了 何苦
<imtxc> ofan: 难道你打算跑路了？
<ofan> yunfan: 写个socket，封装下ssh
<ofan> imtxc: 我在计划破墙
<imtxc> 。。。。
<yunfan> ofan: 光是写个socket封装还是要中招的 要做成那种空闲也发数据包的 用卷积的方式把数据加载到迷惑用的数据包上
<ofan> ssh和vpn 都不是长久之计
<iGoogle> 新金瓶梅
<ofan> yunfan: 又开始扯
<onlylove> 要学习skype的静音数据包
<yunfan> ofan: 有论文为证 你自己去看看方校长那篇论文 了解下他的原理再来批评我
<imtxc> ofan: 这个，能破掉功德无量啊。。。
<ofan> yunfan: 发来吧，我看看
<yunfan> ofan: 网络流量分类研究进展与展望
<wiiw> 用卷积的方式, 牛
<wiiw> 利用每个数据包的时间间隔的微妙数,当成一个值.
<yunfan> wiiw: 把间隔毫秒数排成曲线算每个点上的斜率不是更好
<ofan> ...
<yunfan> 这不就是FM的原理么
 * adam8157 好忙...
<wiiw> yunfan: 这个很给力
<yunfan> adam8157: 忙着打包?
<nicol> fedora iso泄露出来了阿 @redhat
<adam8157> yunfan: 改代码  刚因为一个irq的问题把内核搞挂了....
<gfrog> nicol: 啥？
<yunfan> adam8157: 这不挺好的 说明自己终于在做很重要的事了
<adam8157> yunfan: 没有羽毛球不幸福啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 有得有失
<nicol>  gfrog: 网上已经可以下fedora 18 release了阿
<MeaCulpa> C记也会忙？
<gfrog> nicol: 毛，那是beta
<hamo> adam8157: 拜淡淡壕
 * adam8157 这bug拖了好几个月了, 然后我老板让我今明搞定....
<gfrog> nicol: 昨天我看GOLD里还空着呢
<MeaCulpa> C 记也往内核push了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 投名状啊
<adam8157> hamo: 懒得踢你
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你来就干这个？ 不错有前途
<adam8157> hamo: 我有点低血糖, 现在头晕   中午吃不少啊
<MeaCulpa> C记一干bug都被干掉
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是吃多了大脑缺血吧。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不会也学那个运维 一怒之下格服务器硬盘吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 当然啊 focus的地方不一样而已
<hamo> adam8157: 无比同意基蛙
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<nicol> gfrog: fedora.mirror.lstn.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ lstn.net)
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你看 这就是 devops的好处  开发人员不会这么干的
<nicol> gfrog: http://fedora.mirror.lstn.net/releases/18/Fedora/x86_64/iso/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of /releases/18/Fedora/x86_64/iso (@ lstn.net)
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋改了啥。最近2个月不要update了。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 尼码
<nicol> 1月9号就完成了
<iGoogle> lol
<txthinking> 在安装软件的时候如何不用确认 y
<txthinking> 直接一路自动安装?
 * iGoogle 怕能导致崩溃的东西
<nicol> xxxx -y
<gfrog> nicol: 我擦，果然放出来新iso了，昨天patch白做了。
<txthinking> thx
<txthinking> 刚看到 - -
<txthinking> nicol: have a nice day
<hamo> yunfan: devops就是挂着dev名头的op
<iGoogle> 额。哪s呢？
<yunfan> hamo: 那是你地
<iGoogle> cfy``: 最近没见imadper
<yunfan> iGoogle: 额 我还以为他跟你说了 想不到
<nicol> gfrog: ??
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: C记focus在哪里？硬件驱动？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<iGoogle> yunfan: ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就是让客户都能点亮，对吧
<MeaCulpa> 不错的focus...
<yunfan> adam8157: 负责arm版本的跟你们一块么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我刚来 不熟悉情况
<nicol> 不知道18号的地沟油好不好吃阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 和我一个组一个老板, 但是在台湾
<adam8157> yunfan: 但也不都是他负责
<adam8157> yunfan: 欧洲应该还有个
<yunfan> adam8157: 好吧 我还是去ac100频道里探探消息好了
<imtxc> adam8157: 手机那块是你负责么
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是啊
<yunfan> 现在很关心tegra4的产品什么时候出来
<adam8157> imtxc: 那是高帅富负责的
<imtxc> adam8157: 你不就是高富帅么。。。
<yunfan> 蛤魔负责哪块？
<adam8157> imtxc: 富个鬼
<imtxc> 至少高帅
<adam8157> imtxc: 你见过?
<huntxu> gfrog: fedora 18不跳了
<huntxu> gfrog: 嗎？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你自己说的啊
<huntxu> hamo: 你去做神馬了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我见过 确实高 确实帅
<imtxc> adam8157: 估计是1年前左右说的。
 * adam8157 啥都不沾啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 不了解啊，昨天刚做了个beta的profile，结果丫就发新的iso了
<huntxu> yunfan: 比你，估計都帥。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 我从来就没帅过 怎么能跟我比
<yunfan> 跟我比胖还差不多
<huntxu> gfrog: =.= 看來這次不再跳了
<huntxu> yunfan: 那你跟 MeaCulpa 比比？
<gfrog> huntxu: 我比较关心RHEL7要跳到神马时候
<huntxu> gfrog: 內部都沒確切時間？
<yunfan> 他估计有2开头了 如果没有 那就可能跟我差不多
<gfrog> huntxu: 你懂的，不跳是不可能的。
<pity> yunfan: 再请教个问题，在 flaskr 中，我想让添加的回复和所在的条目对应起来？是要在数据库上做设定吗？
<huntxu> gfrog: 問題是連跳幾個月第一次見啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 不清楚是为啥，确实比较蹊跷
<huntxu> gfrog: 據聞
<yunfan> pity: well 我不喜欢用orm 从数据库层面 用什么框架都是如此
<huntxu> gfrog: 據聞f18的安裝界面大改了？
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，对，乃可以围观我昨天的推
<gfrog> huntxu: anaconda加了个tmux，真尼玛敢想敢做
<night____> 擦擦擦擦擦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Anaconda大改？
<night____> cpu怎么有那么多架构
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 内部改动不知道，反正界面大改
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我家Sabayon就用Anaconda...
<pity> yunfan: 我用的 sqlite3，如果不用数据库，怎么让该条目的回复只在该条目中显示呢？
<huntxu> gfrog: 昨天你沒發過圖啊
<MeaCulpa> 加tmux 干啥...多进程管理方便？
<gfrog> huntxu: @@，我看看有录像剩下没
<yunfan> pity: 如果不用数据库 那就用文件存个dict ，每个的key是entry_id
<yunfan> pity: 这个方案更挫 我建议你不要这么干
<imtxc> yunfan: 内网里面谁不小心弄了环路又没stp设备的时候，这种广播风暴我要检测出来的话除了统计广播包的量的办法还有其他办法么
<yunfan> pity: 其实用redis还方便点
<MeaCulpa> 写文件，搞memcache/redis
<yunfan> imtxc: 我不知道 我又不是运维
<MeaCulpa> dqlite也挺好，就是py的DBAPI特罗嗦
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过目测也是个办法，刚才灯狂闪
<pity> yunfan: 现学 redis 又要好久啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，有呢，有啥轻量级视频分享网站？
<huntxu> imtxc: 這種不用檢測，你一定知道的。。。
<yunfan> pity: 几分钟
<huntxu> gfrog: 嘟嚕不能放視頻？ cc hamo roylez_
<pity> yunfan: omg
<yunfan> pity: 因为你只需要用到几个命令
<gfrog> huntxu: 那种gaoji网站放一个黑乎乎的屏幕录像？ @@
 * MeaCulpa 一个函数抓dooloo的链接，然后寸临时文件...恩...去改成memcached
<yunfan> pity: 而且redis官方就有个twitter的克隆演示 跟你这个flaskr的目的是差不多的 只是那个是php写的
<pity> yunfan: 还是下次再学吧，现在我只能用不借助其它工具的方法来实现
 * imtxc 有几个实习生搞实验老不小心弄出环路，我想找到他。。。 昨天用pacp搞了个统计广播包的，但是有时候量也不够
<yunfan> pity: 我看你就是想要代码 哼哼
<gfrog> hamo: roylez_ 球多撸地址啊。。。
<onlylove> 你把实验室的路由和外面隔开
<pity> yunfan: 呃，我有思路，但具体实现的时候眼高手低
<onlylove> 让他在实验室跑去吧
<yunfan> pity: 但是你这个入门就是要自己实现来着 又不是做作业
<huntxu> imtxc: 看廣播包的源頭麽？
<pity> yunfan: 好吧，我再想想办法。多谢
<huntxu> imtxc: 環路的話會明顯比別人多很多啊
<abine> 永远不要相信免费（包括google）
<abine> 这是我领悟到的第一个道理。在disable的开始几天，我每天都发信，每天都幻想google会如何回复，会不会直接拒绝恢复账号。一个周末过去了，我发现我错了，非常严重的错了。那个“与我们联系”页面完全如同一个静态页面，无论你提交什么，它都会杉杉有礼地告诉你，“您的信息已收到”。然后，就没有然后了
<MeaCulpa> http://plasticnews.wf/2013/01/costa-rica-mamaton/
<imtxc> huntxu: 我就是看看广播包是不是多了很多。
<hamo> gfrog: dooloo.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蠹撸，蠹撸， roylez 的蠹撸蠹撸蠹撸～～～ (@ dooloo.info)
<hamo> huntxu: 可以啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 交换机可不可网管？ SNMP遍历接入交换机端口，看RX数量。
<MeaCulpa> ....
<imtxc> gfrog: 可以snmp就好办了。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: expect写脚本也行
<imtxc> gfrog: 我直接down掉丫的端口。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 多撸木办法发视频。。
<hamo> gfrog: 可以的...
<hamo> gfrog: 有几个post就是有视频的
<hamo> gfrog: 而且带弹幕撒
<gfrog> hamo: 肿么发？
<hamo> gfrog: 就发什么youku,tudou什么的视频页面就可以了啊
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<yunfan> hamo: youku的有些地址转换不了
<gfrog> huntxu: 看我只能使出终极解决办法了，base64
<hamo> yunfan: 哪些地址?我看以下
<yunfan> hamo: 这个我哪里还记得 都是当年在果壳做rst parser发现的
<huntxu> gfrog: =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 800多k，base64完之后增大四分之一，1M。。。 pastebin是不是也有压力？
<yunfan> 主席呢
 * yunfan b64 encode 3->4
<hamo> adam8157: 主席呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 出家了?
<hamo> adam8157: 有可能...前段时间还去普陀山踩点
<yunfan> 正想问 在一个tmux里登录了多个机器 每个都开了tmux怎么玩
<Guest53711> 今天装了一天slax usb
<Guest53711> 没成功 64 的32 的都是了
<huntxu> gfrog: 還好吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 貼到多擼
<Guest53711> 总是提醒 cannot open /dev/sbd
<Guest53711> 我的系统环境ubuntu 12.10
<Guest53711> 高手有在12.10 装过slax usb 给指点
<yunfan> Guest53711: 44 tinycorelinux
<gfrog> huntxu: 搞定 http://dooloo.info/p/QDI
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蠹撸，蠹撸， roylez 的蠹撸蠹撸蠹撸～～～ (@ dooloo.info)
<gfrog> huntxu: 还是多撸速度快呢。 hamo roylez_
<hamo> gfrog: 必须快啊
<gfrog> roylez: ^
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<hamo> gfrog: 擦列
<hamo> gfrog: 这啥东西？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿，乃赶紧加个功能，把base64的字符转换成视频。
<Guest53711> slax linux
<Guest53711> slax linux
<Guest53711> slax linux
<Guest53711> slax linux
<Guest53711> cannot open /dev/sdb
<roylez> gfrog: 缺德蛙
<hamo> roylez 普陀山的网如何？
<gfrog> roylez: 贵撸网速真的赞啊
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb
<roylez> hamo: 回武汉办入台的证件了，好大的灰
<roylez> hamo: 北京冬天好不？
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<gfrog> roylez: 主席要去Taipei？
<huntxu> hamo: 快加功能
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<roylez> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> roylez: 球带单车 @_@
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<hamo> roylez 周末两天PM2.5超最高值6倍
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<roylez> gfrog: 蛙跳多有意思，不带
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<roylez> hamo: 果然还是北京的冬天好
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<gfrog> roylez: @@
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
 * gfrog kk最近几天罢工了？
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<roylez> gfrog: 藐视新人啊你
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<roylez> adam8157: 出来溜溜
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<gfrog> roylez: 我们在背景音乐里河蟹的吹水。。。
<Guest53711> 在ubuntu 12.10 64位系统中往u盘中装slax  32位和64位 usb版都不成功 提示 cannot open /dev/sdb 求高人指点
<roylez> gfrog: 初生河蟹不怕蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 你在啊...
<roylez> adam8157: 刚刚归位
<adam8157> roylez: 去哪了? 有啥好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 去武汉办入台通行证几乎把我弄残，武汉的灰太大了
<roylez> adam8157: 还是北京空气好
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 快去看阿里郎风采展示
<roylez> adam8157: 我在查stp的运货状况...
<roylez> adam8157: 卧槽 UPS 的发货速度真心渣啊
<roylez> adam8157: 你的货到了没？
<hamo> roylez 你又海淘什么了？
<adam8157> roylez: 都用了好久好久了
<roylez> adam8157: o
<roylez> adam8157: 硬盘被菲律宾人换掉了？
<hamo> roylez 我也换arch了
<roylez> hamo: 给爹买了件 marmot 的羽绒服，然后再给自己买了两瓶淫荡的香水
<hamo> roylez 淫荡的香水什么味道？ cc adam8157
<palomino|working> ..........
<roylez> hamo: .
<hamo> 。。。
<palomino|working> why???? , roylez_
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 你没过来朝拜我
<palomino|working> 擦
<hamo> palomino|working: 可怜淫
 * palomino|working 诅咒 roylez 被香水呛死
<hamo> palomino|working: 你应该说诅咒 roylez 喷了香水后被阿蛋迷死
<palomino|working> ...... , hamo
<palomino|working> 太狠了 , hamo
<roylez> hamo adam8157 palomino|working http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LCETUO/?tag=k--20
<hamo> roylez 哟哟，古龙水撒？
<palomino|working> 纯本能性激素古龙水
<yunfan> adam8157: 有没有手那边的托很大的键盘？ 就像笔记本那样
<palomino|working> 微软人体工程学键盘? , yunfan
<adam8157> yunfan: 有卖手托的
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 发个链接看
<hamo> roylez 为啥还买个性激素的
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你送/
<adam8157> yunfan: 忙呢 自己去找
<roylez> hamo: 你才看到这词啊
<palomino|working> 自·己·买 , yunfan
<yunfan> adam8157: 你忙着chatting
<roylez> hamo: 仔细看评论
<hamo> roylez 你这个应该适合 adam8157
<yunfan> palomino|working: 当然是你自己买 总不能让你公司报销吧 这个太不像话
<palomino|working> 你·自·己·买 , yunfan
<palomino|working> 以好逸恶劳为耻阿 , yunfan
 * yunfan 淘宝上买了个 新疆鹿肉 马肉 骆驼肉的mixin
<palomino|working> è¿·ä¿¡?
<yunfan> palomino|working: 我高中班主任就批评我 不以为耻 反以为荣
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 八荣八耻
<yunfan> 那是要求党员干部的 我是群众呢
<palomino|working> 都一样，要学习党的先进性经验
<ofan> yunfan: 看完了，可破
<yunfan> ofan: 所以说嘛  换端口这种低级方法不要想了
<ofan> yunfan: 除了那个流量分析的，但是在NAT后面，这种方法没用
<yunfan> ofan: 不过话又说回来 这种情况促人学习啊 以前我看数学觉得挺无聊 现在觉得真有趣
<yunfan> ofan: 这个完全是在贯彻党中央关于建设学习型社会的方针啊
<ofan> yunfan: 机器学习也是基于现有数据，这个也不是不可破
<ofan> yunfan: 搞个隧道，不断变换加密方式，再多路复用下
<yunfan> ofan: 当然可以破 你就不断发明新协议呗 svm还有投毒呢
<yunfan> ofan: 知道养寇自重不？ 要是一招就封死了 那些墙的承包商明年吃什么
<palomino|working> ......
<ofan> yunfan: 看最后那个“单独使用时是否适用于动态变化协议的流量分析”
<yunfan> ofan: 这些要聊 私聊
<ofan> yunfan: 怕毛
<ofan> yunfan: 所以你写个py脚本基本就破了
<yunfan> ofan: 我不想刚做出来又失效了 哥的时间也是钱来着
<ofan> yunfan: ...你比美帝还资本主义
<yunfan> ofan: 事实如此么
<yunfan> ofan: 你要送我去美帝 有救济吃 我天天研究翻墙
<archl> 呃。
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你还是把重要部件，3d扫描，传送出去吧。
<ofan> iGoogle: 我看行
<iGoogle> 恩。让 ofan 托管就是。
<yunfan> iGoogle: bullshit
<ofan> 先把脑袋发过去
<yunfan> tmd 今天根本没看书
<iGoogle> 别，他脑袋有些混乱。不值得托管。
<yunfan> 也没做事
<cfy``> iGoogle: 别提了。。。忙死我了。。。
<cfy``> iGoogle: 之前他来了，现在好像不在的样子
<iGoogle> cfy``: 发邮件了。没事了
<yunfan> cfy``: 上班了？
<cfy``> yunfan: 看上去你比较闲啊。。。
<cfy``> iGoogle: oh
<cfy``> yunfan: 是啊
<iGoogle> 上班？
<cfy``> iGoogle: 实习生嘛
<iGoogle> 哪里
<cfy``> iGoogle: hangzhou
<iGoogle> 好嘛。终于有主了。
<iGoogle> 杭州严重空气污染啊。
<cfy``> iGoogle: 。。。。。。
<yunfan> cfy``: 这周是这样 上周忙得跟狗一样
<iGoogle> 甲醛超标最大。是不
<cfy``> iGoogle: 不说了，。。。我继续看文档去。。。。
<kk> [34m新 初学者园地 • 求助，如何去除ubuntu软件中心残留的痕迹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=399097 这几天刚开始熟悉ubuntu 为了用qq按照一些网上介绍的方法安装了libqq-pidgin 结果后来发现了更好用的wine版qq 所以就又卸载掉了 但是却发现ubuntu软件中心所有软件的下拉菜单中软件来源分 …
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 触摸屏快到了
<yunfan> 多大？
<iGoogle> 15.6"
<iGoogle>  7243 transmission-gtk /home/username/.opera/temporary_downloads/Tomb_Raider_Underworld-Ga
<iGoogle> 谁有这种子没
<palomino|working> ?_?
<yunfan> 你要这做什么 做假平板？
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你一说话 我整个屏幕都动了一下
<palomino|working> 我威力不小阿
<iGoogle> 测试
<kk> iGoogle, 点点点. ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 25.31天
<iGoogle> 。。。 wiiw 这bot 在干嘛
<acacio> 有没有做java的啊
<abine> B-)
<kk> [34m新 系统安装和升级 • 请教大神，怎么在ubuntu下把nfts格式的分区化成ubuntu可以识别的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=399099 之前在win7，和win8的基础上装的ubuntu12.04，给了40g，现在感觉win7没用了，想把win7格了，由于装win7的分区为100多g，想再分出50多个g给ubuntu使用，怎么弄啊，需要什 …
<imtxc> gfrog: expect 脚本好像很gaoji的样子？
<imtxc> 还有25天了啊 kk
<gfrog> imtxc: 运维手里的利器
<jarod_ch_> TCL语言写的
<imtxc> gfrog: 它是在交换机上面运行的么
 * adam8157 尼码 还是简单粗暴好了!
<imtxc> adam8157: 太粗暴了没人敢用1304了。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我理解错了。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 那意思是我基本上可以用一样的办法检测那些ARP病毒了？
<gfrog> imtxc: arp病毒？
<gfrog> imtxc: 不理解你要干啥。
<gfrog> adam8157: 简单粗暴蛋
<stardiviner> 怎么把Emacs里用Customize 修改的配置变成 写在init.el里的格式？ https://gist.github.com/4537243
<imtxc> gfrog: 我就瞎玩，想写个找局域网里面坏人的工具
<imtxc> gfrog: 打算把那些arp欺骗的啊，广播风暴的都找出来, 局域网里面用着玩
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码 workqueue最近改动太大... 依赖一大堆patch, 索性直接lock了...
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋这样猛，迟早搞死我们的系统啊。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 支持你举报
<hamo> iGoogle: 不能同意更多啊
<iGoogle> hamo: 支持你反对
<gfrog> adam8157: backport啊骚年
<adam8157> gfrog: backport太费劲了 一堆conflict
<hamo> adam8157: 发挥你的gaoji精神啊
<acacio> 我机器hd4000+amd7670装ubuntu会不会有问题啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 想想RHEL5的maintainer们年复一年做着这种蛋疼的事儿
<adam8157> hamo: 你听到bark了么? hoho
<hamo> acacio: 你看看 adam8157，你决定呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有那些给RHEL3.9修floppy bug的大佬们。。
<acacio> hamo是机器人吗？
<gfrog> acacio: 嗯
<ofan> acacio: 有啥问题
<gfrog> acacio: 被你识破了
<acacio>  我机器hd4000+amd7670装ubuntu会不会有问题啊
<ofan> acacio: 有啥问题
<acacio> 双显卡
<acacio> 独显还是AMD的
<acacio> 驱动会不会有问题啊。
<freeflying> adam8157: https://github.com/taobao/taobao-kernel/blob/master/kernel-source.changes
<freeflying> adam8157: 这是RHEL5里的内核吧
<gfrog> acacio: 肯定能用，至于热不热/3D效果怎么样都不在X的考虑范围内了。
<acacio> 嗯。我周末装一下试试。
<adam8157> freeflying: 6
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦
<ofan> acacio: 集显玩不了ubuntu
<adam8157> freeflying: 6.3
<acacio> 双显卡的。
<acacio> 自动切换会不会有问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 里面都写RHEL6U3了啊。。大叔
<freeflying> adam8157: gcc-4.1?
<freeflying> gfrog: 老了，眼神不好
<gfrog> freeflying: gcc version 4.4.7 20120313 (Red Hat 4.4.7-3) (GCC)
 * gfrog 矮油，这个gcc肿么还是去年的。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来是了，gcc最近没更新啊。
<wiiw> `rst 111
<ofan> acacio: X不支持自动切换
<ofan> acacio: 就别想了
 * gfrog 帽帽这编译服务器上的tag风格变得也太快了
<acacio> 悲催。。。
 * gfrog 去年还是都大写，今年全改小写了，擦。
<ofan> 搞kernel的分点人过来搞搞gui，也不至于会这样
<gfrog> ofan: 搞GUI一点都不cool，怎么吸引像蛋蛋这种gaoji人才去搞GUI。
<gfrog> ofan: Geek要玩儿点cool的东西才行。
<ofan> gfrog: gui很酷，只是搞kernel的看不上
<ofan> gfrog: 主要是看不上c++
<huntxu> ofan: 集顯不能用ubuntu？
<abine> 能用啊
<ofan> huntxu: gnome那啥要求挺高
<gfrog> ofan: 出去跟人说，写kernel的，别人的表情都是->牛逼牛逼太牛逼。说写GUI，基本都说->傻比傻逼大傻逼。
<hamo> gfrog: 对啊
<gfrog> ofan: 这年头拖个高中生过来都能画GUI
<hamo> gfrog: 写kernel的都是阿蛋这种大牛逼
<huntxu> ofan: HD4000是intel的高端顯卡好吧。。。
<ofan> gfrog: 毛线
<huntxu> ofan: i915你說吃力我都不信。。。
<gfrog> ofan: 米粉
<ofan> huntxu: 怎么都算集显
<ofan> gfrog: 做gui基础框架，高中生搞得来？
<abine> 我现在就是集成显卡的
<abine> 用快5年了
<abine> 这个笔记本
<abine> 老古董
<abine> 可以播放1080p
<huntxu> ofan: HD4000性能能秒amd/nvidia的中低端同期卡
<abine> 跑Ubuntu12.04的
<ofan> 要流畅跑就得独显
<gfrog> ofan: 基础框架更没人爱搞，写800年看不出效果，谁去搞
<acacio> 我机器除掉玩极品飞车之类的游戏用独显意外基本上都用独显的。
<palomino|working> ........
<ofan> gfrog: 所以Linux gui一直就这鸟样
<palomino|working> 除掉...用独显意外基本上都用独显的 , acacio
<gfrog> ofan: 这玩意跟学物理一样，程序员如果没有衣食无忧的经济基础，根本没人去搞这种上层建筑。
<Jason_B_> 汗，colloquy，点了人名之后不知道怎么返回...
<ofan> gfrog: 这算是系统重要组件啊，不算多上层
<gfrog> ofan: 鸟样就鸟样吧，还好把那些牛逼kernel devel伺候好了一样能生钱。
<acacio> 它自动切换的啊；
<acacio> 自己可以配置哪些程序用独显；
<nopcall> stardiviner: 你的mutt中用lynx 解开html不会出来乱码么。我试了下收到的中文邮件是乱码的。还有。你的QQ还写了密码= =
<hamo> gfrog: gnome3还不错啊
<gfrog> hamo: 你品味太与众不同。。
<hamo> gfrog: 啊？
<ofan> gfrog: +1
<hamo> gfrog: 我真心觉得不错啊
<abine> 你们两个都是蛙类
<abine> 一个是蛤蟆
<abine> 一个是鸡哇
<ofan> gnome这渣渣就该消失
<gfrog> hamo: 真心与众不同啊，要不就是你用的时间还短，不超过半个月吧？
<huntxu> gfrog: gnome3是蠻不錯啊 =.=
<abine> GNOME快到头了
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃告诉我丫怎么查看之前的notify消息？
<abine> 连DEBIAN
<abine> 都不用了
<huntxu> gfrog: 偶不知道，偶又不用 =.=
<ofan> x11的构架严重制约了kde和qt的发展
<hamo> ofan: 我真不觉得kde好看和好用
<abine> 快要出现wayland了
<gfrog> huntxu: 连修改字体/改日期格式都要hack的DE，只配给Hacker用啊。
<huntxu> hamo: 審美問題
<abine> 明年有wayland的了
<abine> 硬件加速渲染的GUI解码
<huntxu> gfrog: 是咩？
<ofan> hamo: 默认的我也不喜欢
<abine> 界面
<gfrog> hamo: KDE虽然慢虽然吃内存，不过目前足够稳定足够不折腾。
<abine> g哇不稳定地说
<abine> 那个KDE应用经常退出
<abine> 只是比较华丽而已
<huntxu> gfrog: 乃用kde？
<gfrog> huntxu: .
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] KDE是linux下最堪用的桌面环境了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 太顛覆了
<gfrog> huntxu: 没办法，俺叫Qt，不皈依KDE说不过去啊。 XD
<nopcall> awesome党路过。。酱了个油
<abine> 准备改用LXDE了
<ofan> kde太庞大，很多组件应该放到后端
<abine> 超轻量级的LXDE
 * gfrog 好吧，我唯一觉得不爽的就是KDE的声音设备管理太弱了，必须得借用Gnome的组件搞点复杂的配置。。 
<hamo> gfrog: 你这个理由找的不错
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛
<ofan> gfrog: linux声音系统本身就一堆乱麻
<stardiviner> nopcall: 好吧，我去把dotconfigs删了，删掉密码。
<nopcall> stardiviner: 哈哈哈哈。
<gfrog> ofan: 嗯，看起来像历史遗留问题一直没抖利索。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 至于lynx的乱码问题，你要搜索lynx乱码，我没碰到过。mutt的乱码方案是在那个啥的选项里
<ofan> kde用phonon做声音系统，为了统一api肯定不会alsa,oss什么的都集成的很好
<gfrog> ofan: 我改成pulseaudio了
<ofan> 写kde的程序就不用关心怎么播声音，完全和硬件隔离
<gfrog> ofan: 其实从某些方面来说KDE整体封装的真不错，可惜就是没有足够稳定
<freeflying> ofan: 那是因为kde的人太矫情了，总想跨各种平台，结果搞得每个平台上都没几个人用
<gfrog> ofan: KDE4再发展20年，估计能不错，哈哈。
<ofan> gfrog: 对，基本把所有系统api都封装了
<ofan> freeflying: 不是为了跨平台，是为了提供一个好的生态环境
<gfrog> freeflying: 给上层应用一个统一的API不是啥坏事。
<nopcall> stardiviner: 你都用gnupg来加密了 怎么在那个文件里就没加密呢～～哈。
<gfrog> freeflying: gnome的玩意一会儿要走gnome的api，一会还得直接去call X API，要不还得直接exec X的那一坨儿命令行。
<stardiviner> 谁用Emacs的？帮我改下这个 https://gist.github.com/4537243 我想把这个custom改成setq或者 set-face之类的
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: init.el
<freeflying> gfrog: gnome更二
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我没加密，gpg我都忘记是否有上传过私人密钥了
<ofan> freeflying: 二的是基础设施
<gfrog> freeflying: 再加上dbus这个搅屎棍，妥了，乱七八糟一大堆。
<ofan> linux就该搞个类似win的.net/mac的cocoa的环境，方便开发者和用户
<stardiviner> nopcall: 况且，要是我丢了密钥，那不是打开文件很麻烦？
<ofan> X11这种东西早死早超生
<freeflying> ofan: 真有了你们又不干了，说没自由
<freeflying> gfrog: dbus本身没啥问题啊，你见过比它好的IPC不
<ofan> freeflying: 友好的环境就是自由
<freeflying> ofan: ios的开发友好不
<stardiviner> ofan: 反对
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧。。。 创意不错，可惜生不逢时，没早早一统天下。
<ofan> freeflying: dbus问题还不多？
<nopcall> stardiviner: 嘿嘿 所以你才会把密码暴露了。
<ofan> systemd的出现直接拯救了dbus
<freeflying> ofan: 你有比它好的不
<ofan> freeflying: systemd
<freeflying> ofan: systemd更搞
<ofan> ipc就应该搞到底层
<gfrog> ofan: 我去查查dbus是不是也是帽帽众搞出来的。。
<freeflying> ofan: 初衷systemd是干啥的？
<stardiviner> nopcall: 没关系，我最近常碰到有人登录我的帐号，今早收到百度的消息，宁波有人登录我的百度帐号。
<ofan> freeflying: ios和mac开发真的很友好
<stardiviner> 我看了一眼就删了。。。
<freeflying> ofan: 你有自由吗
<freeflying> ofan: systemd后来强奸了dbus
<ofan> freeflying: 这不就是自由
<ofan> freeflying: dbus本身就问题一堆
<stardiviner> nopcall: 实在是没空理这些，除了QQ帐号和gmail还重要点，其他都无所谓。我几乎都不用了现在。
<gfrog> ofan: freeflying dbus果然是帽帽出品啊，难怪带着一股子浓浓的XX味儿
<freeflying> lol
<nopcall> stardiviner: = =话说你怎么没在git里忽略掉那个文件呢。
<ofan> ipc用c/s搞就很搞笑
<stardiviner> nopcall: 为了一个密码忽略一个配置文件，我是当作备份的，要是一个文件忽略了，那不是不完整了么？之前有人给我过方法。我还没时间去整理dotfiles，等有时间了再弄。现在先删了再说。。。
<gfrog> ofan: freeflying dbus跟systemd的实现方式/配置方法/还有那个文档，都透着一股子帽帽味儿。真是。。。 谁用谁蛋疼啊。
<ofan> freeflying: 你们搞kernel的多关心下搞userspace的
 * ofan 真捉鸡啊
<nopcall> stardiviner: http://code.bulix.org/5f6el7-82846 试试看成不 我也不太会elisp
<stardiviner> nopcall: thanks
<stardiviner> nopcall: 你也玩emacs？
<stardiviner> nopcall: 这里怎么看都应该用set-face-attribute. 我也还不会elisp。
<nopcall> stardiviner: 额 偶尔码码点小文字
<stardiviner> nopcall: ....
<nopcall> stardiviner: 我配置好后就不管它了。。
<nopcall> stardiviner: 这些颜色的配置 直接写theme里不就好了么。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我用的是solarized，fork什么的挺麻烦，为了helm-mode单独写在init。el里简单。
<nopcall> stardiviner: 额 我还是喜欢st2的颜色 然后改了下别人的自己用。
<Guest50780> 0 0
<Guest50780> 名字又被改
<Guest50780> 我去
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我本来喜欢molokai，在vim下用的就是着color-theme，但是据说solarized对眼睛好，我就改用solarized了
<nopcall> stardiviner: 从哪听说的啊。。
<stardiviner> nopcall: Tristan
<stardiviner> nopcall: 果然是用set-face-attribute. 修改成(set-face-attribute 'helm-selection nil :background "black" :foreground "white")
<ll1> 有没有使用过A8-5600K的
<ll1> 觉得怎么样，要配台电脑。不知道该选哪个啊
<ll1> 纠结了
<onlylove> 直接买TP X1 纠结什么
<ll1> 我要买台式机
<hamo> adam8157: 走了
<adam8157> hamo: 我也走
<hamo> adam8157: 一起把
<adam8157> .
 * roylez 目基
 * palomino|working 给 roylez 加一小撇
<palomino|working> 暴戾阿 , roylez
<iIlL10Oo> http://code.google.com/p/smarthosts/
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: smarthosts - 我是一个云Hosts文件，用来干啥你懂的 - Google Project Hosting
<ll1> 用apu的出来吼吼啊
<apu5800k> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/37d12f2eb9389b502c82f4c58535e5dde7116e23.jpg?v=tbs
<apu5800k> MEIZI
<iIlL10Oo> 不错的妹子
<Zhanshime> good
<maplebeats> apu5800k: 谁的妹子。。。
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.nsfocus.net/index.php?act=magazine&do=view&mid=418
<kk> iIlL10Oo 啥, ⇪ 绿盟科技--www.nsfocus.com--绿盟月刊
<yunfan> http://www.hackbase.com/tech/2013-01-15/67143.html
<kk> yunfan 啥, ⇪ TP-link路由器后门漏洞-学院-黑基安全网
<yunfan> adam8157: nexus 5要用tegra 4
<nopcall> 各位除开urxvt之外还有什么好的终端推荐么。
<tryit> nopcall, gnome terminal就很好啊
<nopcall> tryit: ..没装gnome
<yunfan> nopcall: lxterminal
<nopcall> yunfan: for lxde?
<iIlL10Oo> tplink果然有后门
<iIlL10Oo> 牛
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] tp用的是Linux?
<Zhanshime> 1
<imtxc> gfrog: 你在多撸里面放了什么。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 一段片儿。
<imtxc> 。。。。黑
<iIlL10Oo> framebuffer 我写入后，又被系统刷新掉了。咋办
<CyrusYzGTt> http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/torrents/Fedora-18-x86_64-DVD.torrent
<CyrusYzGTt> 出來了
<tristan1> 来了！
<iIlL10Oo> stardiviner: emacs 怎么查看一个c函数的man
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: framebuffer, 我写入后，一闪就被系统写回去了
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 你也用emacs了？
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 在学，活到老学到老
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ ,, 額，， 不會，我只知道用這個 要加入 vedio 組
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 下次我还要学 kdevelop
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ 還有 舊的 內核引導參數要加  類似 vga=792
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: 不写 vga=xxx 就不能使用 framebuffer 吗
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ 額。。 不清楚，自從 f15之後就不需要。內核自動
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ 哦，對了，貌似要裝上 vesa 驅動還是 mesa驅動
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<stardiviner> iIlL10Oo: wow, 我才玩emacs几天，就有人当我是高手了么？well，Google help me and you: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4983364/emacs-c-c-reference-document
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: emacs c c++ reference document - Stack Overflow
<iIlL10Oo> stardiviner: 多谢
<zrqlx126> 那位有bash编程的教程~~分享一下
<tristan1> zrqlx126: ABS多好 - -
<CyrusYzGTt> zrqlx126§ GUI 多好，
<zrqlx126> abs?英文的，看起来有些吃力
<tristan1> zrqlx126: 有中文我才推荐的……
<zrqlx126> 脚本用来来比gui快捷
<iIlL10Oo> zrqlx126: 网上找找
<zrqlx126> 哦，哈哈，不知道哈，搜搜看
<black_angel> 论坛又傻傻的想挂掉啦？
<zrqlx126> 以前看过一个大神，使用bash作为服务器端脚本，很牛逼
<zrqlx126> 搜到一些东东，但是看起来费劲，主要是bash编程不过关;-)
<cfy``> 过年了。。
<cfy``> 都没人了呀
<black_angel> 我每次打开 emacs，终端里都会有一条出错信息
<black_angel> `GTK_IS_MENU_SHELL(menu)' failed
<black_angel> 然后本来会有一个 emacs logo 的现在变成这个样子的了
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/242985
<black_angel> 那个 logo 不知道怎么就不见了
<black_angel> LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL 意思好像是 dbus 这个程序的出错信息吧，对其不熟悉，知道的说一下
<mntcdcrom> k语音精灵有人用过吗
<black_angel> 完整错误信息显示如下：
<black_angel>  LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: watch_submenu: assertion `GTK_IS_MENU_SHELL(menu)' failed
<mntcdcrom> k语音精灵有人用过吗，我为何不能使用
<stardiviner> mntcdcrom: what's that ?
<mntcdcrom> 请问k语音精灵的播放语音是什么命令？
<stardiviner> mntcdcrom: what's that ?
<freeayu> mac 下这个快捷键是什么  ^
<nickme> 能不能让pppoe自动生成resolv.conf
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] chattr
<nopcall> stardiviner: 你的irssi设置里有notify send?
<stardiviner> nopcall: yes
<stardiviner> nopcall: plugin
<nopcall> stardiviner: ~~你的各种密码都改了没啊 哈哈。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 没，趁我还没改，赶紧登录试试
<nopcall> stardiviner: 哈哈。看你下次还敢这样不。有关个人信息的东西我都不会传到外人能看到的地方。至少加个密嘛
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我都是添加了，忘记了嘛
<nopcall> stardiviner: 话说你的dotfiles有多少人看过了哈。
<nopcall> stardiviner: yunfan 算一个哈。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 不知道。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我估计没几个，咱不算是啥高手。别人不会来看咋的dotfiles的
<nopcall> 睡觉～～
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 12306是你寫的？
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 怎么可能！
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 怎麽不可能？
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 我想发个comment在那个著名的issue上都发不上去。。。。
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 我也想这么DDos看看，但是我没想到这个好主意。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 你可以發一個免費快速翻牆的js插件，那樣就能ddos了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 最好能扰乱网络的。DDOS效果太简单了。
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 最好是开发一种一个数据包被检测就自动爆破的。这样就可以不让GF检测到了
<cleamoon> stardiviner, gfw現在都用行為認知屏蔽了，只是把包隱藏起來現在已經不好用了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] p2p用来翻墙应该不错,可以现在没有使用p2p技术的
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 所以要防止被检测啊，只要被检测就自动爆破。。。。
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 不过会很有难度
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 我記得有一個p2p搜索引擎。不過軟件巨大，而且基本都是成人內容
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 因为服务器的防火墙也是靠检测来判断的。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 我覺得還是銥星計劃那樣的可靠，大不了靠衛星。有本事拿電子屏蔽車把全國蓋上
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 以后就设定法律，说私人发送卫星违法。要么就在国外发。国内就算不设定法律，也会各方面有阻碍。
<stardiviner> 如果在国外发。还不如移民算了
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 國內本身發射私人衛星就是違法的...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 所以嘛
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 这方法可能性不高
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 早晚國外公司會用衛星全覆蓋的
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 像google這樣的
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 你的早晚之后，GFW也会升级的啊
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 你现在觉得这技术可行，以后就不一定了
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 屏蔽衛星困難點吧...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 以后中国用卫星光线，射落其他卫星。。。或者强迫联合国设定法律。说私人公司不允许发送卫星
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 办法有的是。最终我们都只是树下的人。只是换了颗树乘凉而已
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 所谓道高一尺，魔高一丈
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 射落肯定不敢...法律也很難通過，頂多是真的把電子屏蔽車鋪滿全國
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 我估計到不了那會大家就都熏死了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 你看看物联网都可能，覆盖全国不是没可能的
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 不会的，官员自己也要活的啊。除非他们找到了不用像普通人那样活着的办法。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 中南海有特供的空氣
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 中國的經濟和資源也等不到官都熏死的時候了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 最好中国人都死光了，那样他们就没什么可以捞取资源的了
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 快了...真快了...
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 你可以看看王力雄的《黃禍》，看完真覺得中國沒救了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 说简单了，是因为人还能承受压在肩膀上的重量，于是依然行走，当承受不了的时候，就死去活着反抗。正如鲁迅所说的。不在沉默中。。。。那啥。我忘了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 我早就这么觉得了。
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 很多人还觉得这样普通的生活着。大势就是中国正在走向一个对很多人不利的方向。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 那句是魯迅說的嗎？我怎麽覺得是某俄國人說的...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 鲁迅说的，不在沉默中暴发，就在沉默中死亡
<stardiviner> 类似的话。我记不清了
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 《黃禍》用一個非常理性，而且拋開倫理的方法解釋了中國完了....
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 哦，那應該是他說的吧
<stardiviner> 我也去看看
<stardiviner> 我喜欢毁灭，因为它会带来新生
<stardiviner> 这就是我不喜欢旧事物的原因。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 很好看的書，當然也是禁書
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 《黃禍》的最後部分有點二，看看樂樂就好了。但是前半部分寫的極好。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 觸目驚心呀。1991年寫的書，很多現在都實現了...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 就坐看中国吧，不去推波助澜，也不去挽回什么。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 還在國內的很難坐看吧？
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 如果这是一部我参演的戏，我愿意陪它走向死亡
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 還是惹不起躲得起方便
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 没有旧时代的国家观念，就可能有你这样的想法。旧时代观念的人就会觉得中国这个国家很重要，因为自己是一部分。而一些论自由的书中提到。国家是一种组织。组织需要成员放弃一些权利和自由去得到保护和力量。
<\rs> stardiviner: dotfiles 刪了？
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 所以，通常那些具有爱国思想的普通人，都是以国家为依存，来对抗外国的。在一些中国人鄙视外国人上就很能体现这种说法
<stardiviner> \rs: 是啊， nopcall老是说我的配置文件里有密码，而我现在又没空去整理dotfiles，于是简单起见就删了，不过我在gitcafe和bitbucket都有备份，你要是需要，可以去那里看
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 中國對我來說就是每天得和我的同學解釋的一個丟人的東西。我只有和他們一起鄙視才能省點廢話。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 愛國思想是法西斯主義中最重要的部分之一。其他部分是民族主義和種族歧視。
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 不说这些没有结果的话了。继续无聊无能的生活
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 你博客的頭像應該弄成三體的...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 为什么？
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 因為你的世界觀比起長門更應該崇拜三體
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 嗯，这么说我应该去看看三体这本书了。
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 长门的思想还是不错的。在痛苦中轮回。作为接近神的存在。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 長門的思想只能說是正確。他倒沒提出什麽新鮮東西
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 三體一定要看
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 那你还有啥推荐的，一次推荐了
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 有個漫畫，漫畫本身極度2...不過裏面討論的問題非常深入，裏面有很不錯的論點...就是漫畫本身太2了...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 额，你这么说，我觉得这漫画肯定很怪异。类似一大团白色里面一点黑的那种怪异
<stardiviner> 那漫画叫啥？
<cleamoon> st
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 魔法少女PrettyBell
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 其實和魔法少女基本沒任何關系...
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 只是借用這個方便的大綱而已
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 其實應該叫魔法大叔...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 嗯，ok 看看，我喜欢思想异于常人的人
<stardiviner> 因为我觉得自己在普通人中间就是个异类，于是我就喜欢靠近异类了。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 我感覺漫畫的作者就是一個學政經的...借漫畫抒發自己的思想罷了...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 如果你不喜欢异类这个说法，真实sorry，
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 还能这样的？
<stardiviner> cleamoon:
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 我也是异類...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 嗯，觉得是个好途径
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 怎麽不能？漫畫討論政治的篇幅比戰鬥的篇幅還長...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 我的todo列表里就有一项，建立一个专门找寻异类的网站。
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 。。。。 很强悍
<cleamoon> stardiviner, ...健出來了嗎？
<cleamoon> stardiviner, s/健/建
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 没，学了RoR就去建。不过要构思一个好的方法
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 没，学了RoR就去建。不过要构思一个好的方法
<stardiviner> 需要能在怪人圈子里广泛流传，而且能让怪人们联系起来，
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 漫畫剩下的篇幅基本就是討論其他的事和搞笑賣萌......而且設定和其他漫畫都差得挺遠的...
<stardiviner> 但是又不在大众视线内存在
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 都是小眾的東西唄
<stardiviner> 小什么？小后面那个字这里是个口
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 就像假设我是吸血鬼，我要联络其他的吸血鬼，又保证不被大众知道。还要能联络到尽可能多的人。
<stardiviner> 比较麻烦。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, zhòng....
<stardiviner> 众？
<cleamoon> stardiviner, yes
<stardiviner> 也是一个思路，就是本身提供的是大众不会去看的东西
<stardiviner> 我写进去了
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 一個是有“入學考試”那類東西的網站
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 一個就是靠推薦
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 你如果弄最好弄英文的...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 靠推荐，就是靠六度里论，这样速度还是很快的。使用一种检测方法我也在考虑，但是这个检测就很有难度了。
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 我还考虑了提供翻译版本。不过我觉得不会英语这一项基本技能，本身就限制了一个人的能力。但是这只是概率上比较大而已
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 檢測+推薦
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 關鍵是檢測什麽內容。總不能只檢測計算機方面的吧...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 那是当然la
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 所以我说很难啊
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 怪人就是像非主流这样的说法
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 但是非主流有很多啊
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 所以我说检测这一方法很难
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 自薦信也可以
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 但是必須有足夠吸引人的內容怪人才回來呀...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 但是可以提供一些核心的问题。比如：你认为自由和国家是存在矛盾的么？这样的问题来检测用户对于自由的认知范围
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 這個是仁者見仁的吧...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 其实和开店一样的，你要同时宣传和货物同时进行，宣传在做，货物也同时弄好来
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 所以我觉得这个检测很难做啊。要做到怎样的浓缩思想和语言才能得到人类思想的基本？
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 可以做美國那個綜藝節目那樣的，提供一個大事件的一小部分，讓人說出他能想到的最詭异的事件全貌
<stardiviner> 比如，对于生命，对于死亡。这是哲学，对于政治，法律，这是另一方面。对于计算机linux，windows，mac，对于性:同性恋，双性恋，异性恋。对于其他的还有很多。把这些东西都提取出共通的并且核心的问题。这是很难的。于是我把这个检测就放在最后考虑了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 但是让用户提供数据，我们来检测就很麻烦了啊，要一个一个看。。。。。我们提供问题，用户回答，这种方式又不足够安全
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 多蛋疼的一事儿啊，其实不用考虑这么多，只要网站上线就行了。我就是还没开始做，才这样想，等真的开始建了，就不会考虑了
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 最安全的就是網站難用到大多數人根本用不了...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 是个好办法，那就是用户自愿的。类似苹果用户的崇拜
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 關鍵還是網站具體要提供什麽內容...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 是一开始提供什么内容，等一开始的内容吸引了怪人，那么怪人们后面就由怪人自己提供内容了
<\rs> 做 reddit 這種
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 内容为王的说法确实是重要的
<stardiviner> \rs: reddit那样的讨论方式不好
<stardiviner> 你们感觉什么样的交流方式好？
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 那一開始會很難受的...
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 我覺得irc就挺好...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 额，难道还要去用js实现一下irc的客户端嵌入到网站里？
<stardiviner> 实时通信估计要看wfc（是不是叫wfc来着？）协议
<\rs> websocket?
<stardiviner> 如果那个协议实现简单，我就考虑加进去，因为实时通信确实有很大的作用
<stardiviner> 就是mozilla之前提出的一个通信协议，（哦，好像是用于视频还是网上聊天的）
<stardiviner> WCF http://stackoverflow.com/questions/934859/consume-wcf-with-javascript-but-keep-it-generic-enough-for-all-clients
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ ti: Consume WCF with JavaScript but keep it generic enough for all clients? - Stack Overflow
<stardiviner> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Communication_Foundation
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: Windows Communication Foundation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<stardiviner> 奇怪，似乎不是这个，我在solidot上看到的
<stardiviner> 终于找到了 WebRTC
<stardiviner> 没人了？我也洗洗睡了
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 直接用xmp
<cleamoon> xmpp
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 我看下xmpp的wiki
<stardiviner> cleamoon: xmpp , take in consider
 * stardiviner go to sleep now
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 考得如何？
<gebjgd> o_O
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看书复习呢？
<gebjgd> ofan, 饭饭 起床了
<ofan> gebjgd: 在上课
<gebjgd> ofan, 上课还上irc 找死
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-16
<wiiw> http://askubuntu.com/questions/144743/ubuntu-server-12-04-waiting-for-network-configuration-and-network-down
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: wireless - Ubuntu Server 12.04: "waiting for network configuration" and network down - Ask Ubuntu
<txc-tmp> imtxc: ...
<txc-tmp> imtxc: test
<wiiw> 下载 57.4 MB，耗时 11秒 (4,975 kB/s)
<txc-tmp> imtxc: test again.
<wiiw> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=126841
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: [建议]镜像整个Ubuntu源，并通过ubuntu官方镜像源认证 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> 今天的google 的logo挺好玩
<MeaCulpa> .
<abine> imtxc: ????
<abine> 孤狗今天是不是蛋疼？
<imtxc> abine: 磨冰车挺好玩啊，要是家里有个这，弄院子里面天天滑冰玩
<onlylove> https://github.com/iccfish/12306_ticket_helper/issues/16
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* raw.github.com embeds disabled · Issue #16 · iccfish/12306_ticket_helper · GitHub (@ github.com)
<onlylove> 大清早起来就看到订票插件差点把github搞掉，这真正高峰还没来呢
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Fa1c0n> 今天是什么日子，怎么谷歌弄那个么东东……
<imtxc> 订票插件干嘛搞github。。。
<pity> Fa1c0n: 鼠标悬停在 Doodle 上不就知道了吗？
<pity> imtxc: 你没认真看那个 issue
<imtxc> pity: 刚才看到。。。
<Fa1c0n> pity: 我浏览器就是没显示出来……
<yandong> mount -o bind 之后 怎么解除呢？
<Fa1c0n> pity: 好吧，我承认他终于显示出来了……
<pity> Fa1c0n: :)
<MeaCulpa> 為什麼你们都能看到doodle
<imtxc> pity: onlylove 是祖国人民吓到可怜的github了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 订票插件作者把代码扔github了，然后就那样了
<imtxc> onlylove: github这下见识到12306的威力了。。。
<pity> onlylove: imtxc 订票插件引用了 github 上的 js，然后众多用户向 github 发起请求，导致 github 网络出现压力，我是这样理解的
<MeaCulpa> 他也不打包找地方http host一下
<MeaCulpa> 何必要js藏那里
<pity> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/iccfish/12306_ticket_helper/issues/16#issuecomment-12265568
<imtxc> pity: 这下弄不好被12306发现之后，GFW认证了github。。。
<imtxc> 早晨8点那一瞬间，估计有数十万人对github发起ddos....
<wiiw> 通通更健康
<pity> imtxc: github 本来处于半墙的状态
<MeaCulpa> 这js放哪里都烫手
<MeaCulpa> 应该放Amazon
<MeaCulpa> 挑战一下业界老大
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 应该还是宣传不够广，不然的话amazon压力也大吧。。
<MeaCulpa> Amazon不是动态计费的嘛，最适合搞这种
<MeaCulpa> 为啥你们都能看到doodle？我打开google都是已登陆状态，从来没doodle
<MeaCulpa> 你们看google都是不登陆的？
<imtxc> 是登陆的啊
<fivesheep> Oo
<fivesheep> 下班回家...
<MeaCulpa> 我没doodle可看
<MeaCulpa> 以前是iGoogle
<imtxc> ....
<MeaCulpa> 现在不是说没了iGoogle了么
<imtxc> igoogle 看不到
<imtxc> 说是要没了，但是还有。
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 怪不得
<MeaCulpa> 我不是ncr就是iGoogle
<MeaCulpa> 所以从来看不到doodle
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 发现中文语言界面的载入快点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖次
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我用的 https://www.google.com 英文的，可以看见 google
<kk> pity ⇪ t: Google
<pity> MeaCulpa: doodle
<imtxc> 这个抢票助手里面的音乐也是引用的github上的。。 怪不得他们受不了了。
<ofan> 段子：我去瑞士滑雪，一下飞机，头一口气就呛晕菜了。Y空气太纯了，醉氧！急救车一到，我拼着命冲大夫比划：拆那！大夫立马明白：OK！把氧气袋放掉，接了袋汽车尾气，插上管，我一闻，哇靠，味儿真正！呼吸舒畅浑身通泰，好啦
<piggybox> 把github当免费媒体服务器了
<MeaCulpa> 图片，音乐
<MeaCulpa> github的raw链接让人随便用的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 当然
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 的确是随便用的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以它可以用来建站。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 听说好多人用 github 来搭刷淘宝用的机器人。
<ofan> github只能静态的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你归位了？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 传说中的“双眼冒绿光”的站长们。
<yunfan> google也有许多托管静态文件的 不过p民不敢用 lol
<MeaCulpa> google太复杂了不行
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 静态文件应该找godaddy, dreamhost这类便宜的
<MeaCulpa> 家大业大的无所谓
<yunfan> 哪里  google有免费的托管的
<imtxc> 那个issues被中文淹没了，估计那个github管理员已经晕了。
<MeaCulpa> godaddu dreamhost也免费啊
<yunfan> google才真是家大业大  而且一屏蔽他 国际上就指责  比github好点
<MeaCulpa> 谁会指责...
<MeaCulpa> 应该搞Amazon, 阿里云之类
<yunfan> 你看现在防火墙不封出去的包 只封进来的包 也是迫于压力的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 八旗的子弟也要跟洋人做生意嘛 那google后面可是有股东的哈
<MeaCulpa> Paypal急了，给我发广告:  "PayPal提现不再难，省钱赢利小case! "
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 也给我发了
<yunfan> paypal这狗东西
<imtxc> yunfan: 已经过滤掉paypal的邮件了。
<MeaCulpa> PayPal在我国就是被打压的，原本提现就手续费高
<yunfan> 之前认证过  就经常折腾人 余额老用不了
<MeaCulpa> PayPal很可怜的，很多银行和他们合作才几个月就断了‘
<abine> 都用支付宝了
<abine> 到时侯
<yunfan> paypal要收交易费 就没这么多事了
<abine> 支付宝果汁化啦
<MeaCulpa> 我还用paypal, 只要能用paypal都用paypal
<MeaCulpa> 当然，只是支付而已
<abine> 没有背包什么事了
<lainme> 支付宝国际化完全是渣
<abine> 如同现在没有ICQ什么事了
<yunfan> paypal是不是新加坡政府搞的?
<abine> 当然不是了
<yunfan> 那是谁搞的 貌似新加坡只要是大生意 都是政府那个主权基金投资的啊
<abine> 贝宝不好用
<MeaCulpa> abine: 那是国内黑的
<lainme> 因为国内基本不用信用卡
<MeaCulpa> abine: zf勒令银行不合作，没法用
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 国内都用啊
<abine> 要国际信用卡
<yandong> 各位，如果原来的机器是64位的，想使用chroot进去32位的镜像里面去，可以么？
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 不用信用卡我早就在5年前饿死了
<MeaCulpa> abine: 信用卡都是国际的啊
<pity> 请教个问题，知道一段内存地址，如何读出它存储的数据？例如 object at 0x1034fff50 如何知道这个对象的内容？
<abine> 老子没有信用卡
<ofan> pity: python?
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 少人用吧
<MeaCulpa> abine: 你有钱...
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 很多人用，不用活不下去
<abine> MeaCulpa: 在乡下
<pity> ofan: 嗯
<yunfan> pity: 看是什么对象 对象只是个抽象概念
<MeaCulpa> abine: 还是你有钱
<abine> 要信用卡
<abine> 没地方刷
<ofan> pity: py不能直接用地址
<pity> yunfan: 就是几个字符串
<pity> ofan: 呃？
<MeaCulpa> abine: 我最恨那些早饭摊，不给刷卡
<abine> 现在都是手机付款
<abine> 带个手机就行了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开年大会了...
<abine> 谁还用信用卡啊
<MeaCulpa> abine: 恩，要没有手机，我们还在被ActiveX蹂躏
<lainme> 几个月前支付宝国际信用卡支付，连日期都没法输入
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 是么...那么烂？
<roylez> abine: 海淘必备
<lainme> abine: 所以支付宝国际化才是渣
<abine> 那是几个月以前了事情了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 她说的是那些“纯”国际卡
<yunfan> pity: 同一个进程的话还是有办法的 py的字符串对象还是可以读出来的
<MeaCulpa> 我国的信用卡是银行发的，不是发卡机构发的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 神马叫做纯国际卡？
<pity> yunfan: 我现在还没退出进程
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就是第三方独立发的，比如VISA, MASTER
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 恩。现在终于都能输入了。欣慰啊，虽然要3%手续费
<MeaCulpa> lainme: gaoji
<abine> lainme: 手续费是正常的啦
<yunfan> pity:你是py控制台么
<abine> 没有手续费
<MeaCulpa> 我们天朝P民没那个
<abine> 你让人家吃西北风么
<imtxc> 哦，那个issues笑的人肚子疼啊。。。 onlylove
<pity> yunfan: 嗯，在 python 交互式命令行里
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..... 这种渣渣
<ofan> pity: py不能直接使用对象的地址
<MeaCulpa> 我们是POS商，楹联，发卡银行，发卡机构 层层剥，到VISA/MAster那里估计都没啥利润了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你得想想12306那多钱的项目
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这次在佛山又遇到工行卡密码锁定了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<yunfan> ofan: c可以
<pity> ofan: http://packages.python.org/Flask-SQLAlchemy/quickstart.html 这个例子中使用 py.posts.all() 读取来了
<ofan> yunfan: 他用的py
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 密码锁定是lifetime的...三次就锁，且没有记录，我都不知道谁把我卡输了3次密码
<ofan> pity: ...大哥
<sjd_zeus> 请问现在拿个列式数据库好点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 再一次证明信用卡有密码是多么的傻
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 肯定是尊夫人
<abine> 嗯
<yunfan> ofan: 你就是思路僵硬
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这卡我从不用，难道是国旅...
<yunfan> ofan: python有个ctype
<ofan> yunfan: ctype是FFI
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<yunfan> ctype可以引用c的
<abine> 信用卡有密码，丢失了，银行不负责么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这次南方之行，让我体验到Director诗歌祸害...
<ofan> yunfan: ctype用过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 从来都是
<MeaCulpa> s/诗歌/是个
<abine> MeaCulpa: 回去了吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老实说远不如两年前我忽悠的HP产品
<MeaCulpa> abine: 回了
<ofan> pity: 显示<Post 'Hello Python!'> 是Post定义了__repr__
<abine> 那么快？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好软件一次搞定拿不到钱，垃圾可以不停的要钱...
<yunfan> ofan: 你用ctype引用个自己编写的c代码 专门读取内存地址就行 只是得在同一个进程而已
<MeaCulpa> abine: 我倒想多呆，暖呵
<abine> 不多呆些日子
<ofan> yunfan: 你才思路僵硬
<pity> ofan: 呃，我还以为用那方法可以读取内存地址呢……
<yunfan> roylez: 你总算开悟了 后来必定大有可为
<ofan> yunfan: py的对象是虚拟机统一管理的，不能直接读取
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在hp忽悠的，是被hp收购的一个startup做的, 创始人是Netscape三巨头之一
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 比这种阿三排泄物强太多了
<yunfan> ofan: 虚拟机难道跑在外星啊 哥哥
<abine> MeaCulpa: 顺便在广州带个非洲妹子回去
<ofan> yunfan: 你没懂，对象引用计数等信息由py管理的
<ofan> 直接访问有什么意义
<yunfan> ofan: 他只要读 是完全可以的
<ofan> yunfan: 那你自己写个试试
<yunfan> ofan: 没事别跟我扯淡 py我可比你懂
<yunfan> ofan: 等我看完GR
<ofan> yunfan: 写啊
<ofan> yunfan: 懂毛
<yunfan> ofan: 你激我也没用
<ofan> yunfan: 什么时候也学会摆架子了
<ofan> yunfan: 说不过就说‘我比你懂’
<yunfan> ofan: 别的不敢说 py吃饭的家伙 还是比你懂的
<ofan> yunfan: 啧啧 犇
<imtxc> 明天才是真正的高峰期吧，压力大的要命啊，买不到怎么办。。。
<pity> ofan: 那个 __repr__ 是啥意思？
<yunfan> imtxc: 买不到就坐飞机
<ofan> pity: 怎样用字符串表示唯一的对象
 * MeaCulpa 拜吃py饭的
<ofan> pity: 还有个__str__是把对象内容表示成字符串
<ofan> pity: 可以看下这个 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1436703/difference-between-str-and-repr-in-python
<pity> ofan: thx!
<abine> 在攻城之前，先让敌人的军事能力（包括指挥能力和作战能力）严重短缺，根本无力抵抗，才是高明之中的最高明的
<MeaCulpa> abine: ...
<ofan> pity: 如果对象没有定义__repr__就显示成 <object at 0xOOXXOOXX> 这种
<MeaCulpa> abine: 你这是围城，攻城的下下策
<abine> MeaCulpa: 不用打仗.就能让他国臣服.
<MeaCulpa> abine: 围城对双方都不好
<abine> 谋攻
<MeaCulpa> abine: 参见【投名状】
<MeaCulpa> 除非是利比亚...
<abine> 嗯
<pity> ofan: 哦，那个例子中如果把 Post  __repr__ 定义成 self.body 的话就可以显示 Post 中 body 的内容了吧？
<ofan> pity: 就会调用self.body的__repr__或__str__
<pity> ofan: 我试试
<abine> MeaCulpa: 欲攻城，必先谋
 * ofan arch已经崩溃了俩月了
<sjd_zeus> .....
<abine> ofan: 没重新装一个？
<abine> 那你现在用的什么系统？
<imtxc> yunfan: 实在没办法了就只能飞机了。
<sjd_zeus> win98
<pity> imtxc: 订机票最好提前一个月吧，到时候就只剩头等仓了
<ofan> abine: 没，在更新
<ofan> imtxc: 头等舱的壕
<abine> 、现在就可以定飞机票了
<gfrog> abine: MeaCulpa 这句话的意思是，编码之前一定要做好设计，典型的瀑布式开发思想
<abine> 头等的舒服一点哈
<imtxc> ofan: pity 我不懂啊。。 太贵了就不回去了，年过完了找个时间回去
<pity> imtxc: 提前订还能订到经济仓，到年底再订就会因为买不到火车票的去抢飞机票只剩头等仓了
<abine> imtxc: 你还没买到车票
<abine> ??
<ofan> imtxc: 可怜的娃
<ofan> imtxc: 不行就坐汽车回去
<abine> 提前预订机票还能打5折
<abine> 价格比车票还便宜一点点
<abine> 有的是3折
<imtxc> abine: 我明天才买。。。已经担心的好几天没睡着了
<ofan> imtxc: 。。。
<abine> imtxc: 实在不行
<abine> 自己弄个车开回去
<abine> 当是去自驾旅行
<imtxc> 。。。。
<yunfan> ttp://dapenti.org/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=72114
<yunfan> abine: 我回家飞机从来不提前 都是9-10折
<yunfan> http://dapenti.org/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=72114
<abine> 。。。。
<pity> imtxc: 你是从哪到哪？
<abine> 加上机场建设费和燃油附加费和全价是一样多了
 * pity 其实我还不知道我们这哪天放假，估计是年前最后一天……
<abine> 9折是坑爹价格
<sjd_zeus> 请假呗
<abine> 和没打折是一个样的贵
<abine> 如同现在火车票价降价5毛钱一样
<abine> 降那5毛钱能干嘛用？
<pity> ofan: import xxx 和 from xxx import * 有啥区别？
<yunfan> abine: 所以我才不用提前定呢 反正都是那价
<gfrog> pity: python？ 怎么还搞起python来了。。。
<pity> gfrog: 工作中用的到
<pity> gfrog: 前段时间我就开始学了，算入点儿门了
<gfrog> pity: 不错
<ofan> pity: import os后就是os.uname(), from os import uname，就直接写uname()
<jusss> pity: 你找到工作了？
<pity> jusss: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> pity: 不错，开始码了
<pity> ofan: 哦，抱歉，没描述详细，我指的是它们导入的函数都一样多吗？哪个多？哪个少？
 * jusss 希望毕业后能直接找到工作
<MeaCulpa> ofan: from XXX import * 比较偷懒了
<pity> MeaCulpa: 艰难前进
<imtxc> pity: 北京-兰州
<pity> MeaCulpa: 是偷懒，要不就得写一大堆函数啊
 * jusss 月薪2500即可
<MeaCulpa> pity: 我觉得最理想的当然是一个个导入，但是import package也不错，from XXX import * 有点大条了
<pity> imtxc: 那各种交通方式都用得上
<ofan> pity: from os import uname 只导入uname
<ofan> pity: from os import * 导入os下所有名字
<MeaCulpa> 万一有两个库有相同东西，就头晕了
<fivesheep> 这还要在这里教? 随便找本书看看不都有了..
<MeaCulpa> google, stackoverflow即可，书还不至于吧
<pity> ofan: 这个我知道，我指的是 from xxx import * 是不是会把 xxx 包中所有的函数都导进来？ import xxx 是不是也导入所有函数？
<ofan> pity: import os 导入os所有函数，但是全部在os名字下
<MeaCulpa> 是，否
<gfrog> pity: 扔掉函数的概念吧。。
<pity> gfrog: 呃，对象
<ofan> pity: 访问os下名字只能是os.
<MeaCulpa> pity: ofan 如果有在一个module里面写了对象外代码，from XXX import * 不会导入吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 比如我在XXX第一行写了print "XXX", import XXX 显然会输出XXX
<pity> ofan: 这么说 import xxx 和 from xxx import * 都会导入 xxx 中的所有对象，但只是引用对象时写法不一样？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但是from XXX import * 不会？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 也会
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我试过
<fivesheep> 啥对象不对象的..
<ofan> pity: 对，from xx import *，导入的名字可能会和当前scope下的重复
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 全局的语句都会被执行，例如xxx里还有import的话，那些module都会被一起import了。
<pity> ofan: thx，这点算是搞清楚了
<yunfan> 上海林涛：警方周一宣布上周五一辆公交车爆炸，造成11人死亡，DNA测试证实，在爆炸中死亡的主要犯罪嫌疑人，郜湾丰，1958年生，住黑龙江省双鸭山市朝阳村，矿工，三次离婚。05年从监狱释放。去年与一位矿主他有损害赔偿纠纷。40人在爆炸中受伤，他们在医院接受治疗。进一步的调查正在进行中。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我倒是喜欢在module里面写代码，import * 也会执行这个代码？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 看来不是好习惯...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不oop :)
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 之前我还遇到一个因为这引起的操蛋bug，
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 丫的google那帮哥们直接在全局扔了一个异常，结果import都import不了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呵呵那么低级？一定没写过C
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/1RrIv.jpg
<MeaCulpa> C那些防止多次include的宏
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 是个好习惯. 这种代码只执行一次
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 一些singleton的东西, 可以这么做.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 抄那些宏一点也不pythonic -_-
<ofan> singletons are evil
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 尤其那可恨的Logger
<fivesheep> ofan: 不是设计模式那种. 但有些时候, 的确有一些东西需要初始化一次
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我现在还不知道改了__ALL__之后全局的代码是不是还会被执行，猜测也是一样的，只不过是导出的对象少了点。
<ofan> fivesheep: 那就初始化
<fivesheep> ofan: 重复的初始化, 或者用lock的初始化都是代价太高
<ofan> fi
<ofan> fivesheep: 你说的py？
<fivesheep> 对
<fivesheep> pep上的推荐方式
<MeaCulpa> ...
<yunfan> @地獄麵麵 ：美国洛杉矶举办了一场在国人眼中无比(异常)的比赛.其比赛名字非常響亮(爆菊花大赛).比赛必须是男人和男人才能参加,大赛在街头举行,引起无数路人围观“爆菊花”大赛是一名男子对着另一名搭档的肛门舔和吹，规则及其之简单：哪对坚持的时间最长便是谁获胜.(有童鞋想參加嗎)
<MeaCulpa> 我都是扔一个函数
<ofan> 我是弄个全局变量，然后弄个init 函数
<yunfan> 我是在模块里弄个install函数 执行下安装里面的函数到当前的global里
<ofan> install 语义不明显
<yunfan> 本来就是安装一些utils而已 py不支持宏 没办法
<Guest4307> hi all
<kk> Guest4307, 好.. . ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 24.53天
<freeayu> UISlider *slider = (UISlider *)sender;
<freeayu> 为何不能直接写成 slider = sender
<Guest4307> who can send me pidgin thanks
<freeayu> i can't
<freeayu> i'm using mac
<Guest4307> do pidgin support qq project
<Guest4307> who use qq thanks
<Pwnna> ...
<Guest4307> irssi can not send file
<wiiw> Guest4307: QQ加密算法没公开
<wiiw> Guest4307: 发文件用dcc 命令,菜单里找找
<Guest4307> i hear that pidgin  can support qq  on network
<wiiw> Guest4307: 不支持发文件,除非QQ公开某个接口
<Guest4307> why not disclose it
<jusss> wiiw: 扣扣信息是明文传输吗
<fcl> the best way is to miss qq, as me
<Guest4307> wow
<jusss> Guest4307: web qq
<Fa1c0n> 大家都是用ubuntu？
<Guest4307> how to use pidgin encryptom
<jusss> Fa1c0n: 对
<Guest4307> i am using window xp haha
<Fa1c0n> 怎么感觉ubuntu最新版用起来好卡！各种缓慢哦……
<Fa1c0n> 奇怪了配置也不差吖！
<Guest4307> v machine can not protect comupter from virus why  all guys use it
 * imtxc 明天了我也用用github上那个脚本买票
<imtxc> 我就成了DDOS github的一员了
 * kk 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:52:46 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 
<Fa1c0n> imtxc: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 已经重定向了，你到时候DDOS作者的个人站点吧
<jusss> onlylove: 你还放假吗
<onlylove> jusss: 怎么听着那么别扭啊
<onlylove> jusss: 不放假难道天天上班？
<jusss> onlylove: 因为我表达能力又退化了...
<Guest4307> who send me input software  i wanna type chinese
<onlylove> jusss: 你这不是表达能力，是思考能力
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，是思考能力
<onlylove> Guest4307: just type sudo apt-get install ibus in a terminal
<jusss> 我dnf马上，要70级了，争取在开80级之前拿30深渊票
<onlylove> jusss: 有点追求，玩个像样点的游戏
<jusss> onlylove: 他是win，so
<Guest4307> windows xp
<jusss> onlylove: 别的玩啥
<pity> Guest4307: 在自己在网上找嘛，别人发给你的不一定合适
<onlylove> 靠，windows xp自己用云输入法
<jusss> Guest4307: xchat or web irc
<onlylove> 再说了，有智能ABC
<onlylove> jusss: 山口山什么的
<jusss> onlylove: ...他是cygwin irssi
<jusss> Guest4307: web irc不错
<onlylove> jusss: 没用过cygwin，让他自己看着玩吧
<Guest4307> i like irssi
<jusss> onlylove: 山口山是啥
<Guest4307>  how to use cloud input thanks
<onlylove> jusss: 玻璃渣出品，必属玻璃渣
<jusss> onlylove: 魔兽世界？
<onlylove> jusss: bingo
<jusss> onlylove: 国服据说很坑
<onlylove> jusss: 你会跳墙，自然玩台服或者美服
<jusss> onlylove: 那个免费ssh不免费了....
<onlylove> jusss: 那就别玩了，干点别的去，比方说，帮主席和hamo修理dooloo
<Pwnna> .
<jusss> onlylove: 他们不会让我修的...
<onlylove> jusss: 不让修就scan，然后hack
<jusss> onlylove: 吃饭去
<dailiweiren> hello world
 * kk 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:52:46 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: awk '/^v[0-9]/ {sub(/^v/, "") ; print $1 }' 這和 sed 's/^v//' 什麽區別 =.=
<night> - -
<night> 我又来了
<Guest76694> 我又被改名字
<Guest76694> 我去
<wiiw> night_______: 你为啥改名呀
<onlylove> fedora18安装界面还成，就是网络老是纠结，搞不定，以后再说……
<night_______> wiiw, 一位我又变成guest了，擦
<wiiw> night_______: night是别人注册过的名字吗?
<night_______> 我注册的以前
<night_______> 后来忘记密码了。。。
<wiiw> night_______: 可以找回密码的,邮箱记得不
<night_______> 邮箱记得，应该是我三个邮箱中的一个，how to找回密码呢
<wiiw> night_______: 去某个频道要求一下就可以了
<night_______> wiiw, 某个？
<night_______> wiiw, 额。。。
<wiiw> night_______: 好像是 #freenode
<wiiw> night_______: 我忘了
<night_______> wiiw, ok
<night_______> wiiw, 你是程序员还是运维阿
<wiiw> night_______: 都是,领导发话,什么都做
<wiiw> night_______: 我还搞测试,和提功能要求,还要出差安装设备
<night_______> wiiw, 擦，全能五项。。
<night_______> wiiw, 你们公司是不是一共就你和老板俩人。。。
<wiiw> night_______: 嗯,现在有所改善了
<night_______> wiiw, 怎么改善，雇了一个妹子跟你一起加班？
<wiiw> night_______: 哪有这么好
<night_______> wiiw, 如果是结婚的，根老公关系不好的，其实也可以的撒
<worm> 话说用btrfs做/的话会不会有什么问题啊？
<wiiw> night_______: 那可不能说出来
<night_______> wiiw, =___________=
 * ________________ hi, there
<ofan> ________________: ...
 * ________________ momo ofan 
<worm> 用这样的昵称会让人家很困扰的啊……
<night_______> 下划线很流行阿
<worm> 搞那么长的尾巴是给我玩的么？
<night_______> 玩么子
<worm> night__ℓℓℓ打几个环什么的
<worm> 或者换成双的, night‗‗‗‗‗‗‗
<night-0_0> 很纠结
<worm> 没有尾巴给我玩了……呜~~
<night-0_0> 死基老。。。
<abine> 看北京的牛肉好便宜啊
<abine> 新闻说的
<nopcall> 囧 。。不要起这种名字嘛 。看着好疼啊
<abine> 每公斤才42.5元
<night-0_0> 北京的牛肉便宜，我怎么不觉得
<abine> 我们这里1公斤98元
<night-0_0> 你在高丽国？
<abine> 高丽国的隔壁
<abine> 进口的牛肉1公斤180
<abine> 更贵
<night-0_0> 朝鲜撒
<nopcall> test
<kk> nopcall, 点点点. ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 24.46天
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你那个，前面一个多匹配了数字啊
<imtxc> roylez_: adam8157 速来维护秩序，有人用长尾巴捣乱。。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 还有这个sub漏了最后一个参数，应该是sub(/^v/, "", $0)
<MeaCulpa> 牛肉都不便宜吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 猪肉的两倍多的价格。
 * MeaCulpa GitHub被围观后果很严重...一水的mail
<MeaCulpa> Git众，GitHub现在还是不能无版本export到本地？
<pity> 我的 zsh 好像因为 git 又一次升级导致找不到文件了
<pity> command not found: __git_main
<ofan> 谁用arch和a卡
<night-0_0> imtxc, 你是在说我么？？？？
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 群里好冷清
<ofan> catalyst-utils 最新版是多少？
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 12.10
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 吧
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 不好意思，我看错了
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] catalyst-utils是什么
<ofan> catalyst竟然进入arch官方源了
<________________> MeaCulpa: 可以直接download
<________________> MeaCulpa: export嘛，git好像就没这功能？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> /////
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 下载zip即可
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那么Gentoo portage里的eclass要改改
<imtxc> 哎，那个刷票的项目里面的围观的笑得人肚子疼，居然没了。。。
<imtxc> 太可惜了。
<piggybox> ofan: perl的web框架？
<ofan> piggybox: amd显卡驱动...
<MeaCulpa> 还是Git问题，如果git有个export功能，Portage里面就不用用clone了
<piggybox> ofan: 哦，不幸重名
<ofan> o yeah, arch终于复活了
<imtxc> ruby 好复杂啊，装个gitlab 这么费劲的
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: gitlab 是什么
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 一个开源的类似github样子的东西
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 安在公司服务器上自己玩
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: git可以不用服务器的,命令是 git --bare init
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 知道啊，但是有个那样的页面不是更好玩么
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 恩
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.google.com.hk/webhp?hl=zh-CN
<iIlL10Oo> 这里有游戏
 * kk 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:52:46 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 
<eexp> 这谁啊。一条杆的家伙。
<onlylove> 基蛙
<huntxu> 神ban了帽帽內網的
<eexp> 额。帽帽的，现在没蛋蛋，都好老实的嘛
<eexp> 就这条杆，不老实
<imtxc> eexp: 办他
<eexp> 哇。咋都这样想
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33136
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | Verizon的程序员将自己的工作外包给中国 (@ solidot.org)
<eexp> pvc名片，80 2盒
<onlylove> 求外包工作……
<________________> eexp: 神
<chenshaoju> 节操什么的。。。
<eexp> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/eef17e7f7169c710d1dcb33c
<eexp> kk 你不老实工作？
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<kk> 网络坏了...
<roylez_> kk: 帽子
<kk> 经常断线...
<onlylove> 蚯蚓……
<________________> roylez_: 尾席！
<onlylove> ________________: 小心被ban
<imtxc> ________________: lol
 * gfrog 不好玩，不搞了。
<eexp> 清汤嘎蟆。
<imtxc> gfrog: 基蛙归位了
<eexp> 清汤寡水，煮嘎蟆。
<roylez_> gfrog: 抠抠登不上去了
<imtxc> onlylove: 1/5的工资就雇一个外包公司啊。。。
<yunfan> ofan: pity  python -c 'import ctypes; a = "fuckyouall"; print ctypes.string_at(id(a)+20, ctypes.c_ulong.from_address(id(a)+8).value)'
<nopcall> ..贴了这么多。
<yunfan> 就三行代码 演示在py里读内存地址而已
<ofan> yunfan: bus error python -c
<yunfan> ofan: python2.7
<yunfan> 20, 8 这些偏移量都是2.7 specific的
<yunfan> jyf@yunfan:~$ python -c 'import ctypes; a = "fuckyouall"; print ctypes.string_at(id(a)+20, ctypes.c_ulong.from_address(id(a)+8).value)'
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<yunfan> fuckyouall
<ofan> yunfan: 你想说明啥
<roylez_> gfrog: 蚯蚓你进化啦？
<ofan> gfrog: 蚯蚓变青蛙
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席乃闹哪般？
<gfrog> ofan: 。。。
<yunfan> ofan: 只想证明我刚才没说错嘛 借助ctypes读内存地址完全没问题
<ofan> yunfan: 他那是个object
<yunfan> ofan: object都有结构的 不然你以为我干嘛要用20 8 这些偏移量  刚才花了我好一会去读py源码 额
<pity> yunfan: 我这好像没有装 ctypes
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 挂着ssh代理还连不上dropbox，什么状况
<yunfan> pity: 不可能的
<yunfan> 除非你跑的是别的改装版的py
<ofan> yunfan: 当然有结构，问题你这有啥意义
<yunfan> ofan: 就是为了证明而已 你刚才说不能 我说能 所以写个代码证明下 免得空口无凭
<pity> yunfan: 的确没装
<yunfan> pity: 跑下 python -c 'import sys; print sys.version'
<ofan> yunfan: 如果a被回收了就不能
<yunfan> ofan: 这个当然 你这是狡辩嘛
<pity> yunfan: 哦，装了，但你那个语句在我这里跑是语法错误
<yunfan> pity: 你复制错了吧
<pity> yunfan: 有可能吧
<yunfan> http://codepad.org/uU2mgmjf  pity 看这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: Python code- 3 lines - codepad (@ codepad.org)
<ofan> yunfan: 我一直在强调gc和引用计数，变量被回收了还读个毛
<yunfan> ofan: 我管你强调什么 我只是证明我的论点
 * maplebeats 求人教perl
<onlylove> maplebeats: 找神去
<ofan> yunfan: 一开始就没说ctypes，是你自己强调自己论点，驴唇不对马嘴啊
<yunfan> ofan: 我还有聊天记录呢 你自己忽略了以后还死不认账
<nopcall> -
<pity> yunfan: Bus: error 10
<eexp> 破饭团
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 改host
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你代理挂了，哪里的代理？
<ofan> yunfan: 你这叫断章取义，扣一句话来单独解释，小孩子才玩的把戏
<yunfan> ofan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/163520   第1,5,18,25行
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<yunfan> ofan: 今天怎么这么嘴硬
<eexp> nnnnnnd twitter完全发不出。
<eexp> 啥毛病
<yunfan> eexp: 土老财不舍得买代理
<eexp> 傻吧。没代理，怎么看得到嘛
<ofan> yunfan: 我这里bus error
<gfrog> eexp: 公司代理表示无压力
<eexp> gfrog: 去。
<abine> eexp: 你怎么老换昵称？
<abine> 是不是在不同的机器上的？
 * gfrog 刚才围观BGP AS分布，我朝有些土豪公司有自己的AS号啊，八成还能有个自己的MPLS啥的。
<eexp> 。
<eexp> as是啥
<eexp> 洋嘎蟆
<abine> G蛙
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 如果是公司机器，也许你要重过墙而已~
<abine> 神问你话呢
<abine> 快回答
<yunfan> ofan: 你肯定贴错了 我刚才发的那个 codepad的运行都没问题
<abine> 神马是AS号？
<ofan> yunfan: 跟你说了没你想得那么简单，我一直强调py会自己管理内存，硬读取会出问题
<eexp> 说不定，不如使用论坛的代理。。。
<ofan> yunfan: 我运行了3遍
<yunfan> http://codepad.org/uU2mgmjf  ofan
<ofan> py bus error就是内存越界访问相关
<yunfan> ofan: 我又不是不知道gc  额 我就是说这个办法是可以的 你还说我死抠 我看你才是
<ofan> yunfan: http://i.imgur.com/JzEUQ.png
<eexp> 妖蛾子。
<ofan> yunfan: 你这就像c里写char a[100]; printf("%c", a[1000]);
<yunfan> ofan: p呢 那是按照pystring_object的结构来找的 你的mac的python版本多少？
<ofan> Python 2.7.3
<iIlL10Oo> 越界访问,程序会崩的
<yunfan> id(obj)+8 是 obj_size
<ofan> yunfan: 64位
<yunfan> ofan: 我linux上没问题  codepad的也没问题 你的有mac有问题 怪不得我
<ofan> yunfan: 恩 你的代码太gaoji
<yunfan> ofan: 我本机也是2.7.3 应该是64b的问题 我的是32b
<ofan> whatever
<yunfan> 64b无非是调整下偏移量
<yunfan> 还是说点高兴的 verizon的收入太高了
<yunfan> 还是在美帝写代码好
<pity> yunfan: 的确是 Bus: error 10
<yunfan> pity: 你也是mac ? 还是64b?
<abine> 　进入春秋以来，楚同晋国长期征战，争霸中原，搞得民疲财竭，国力中衰。同时楚国内部政治黑暗，军事无能，民众怨愤，君臣离心，也给敌国创造了可乘之机。所以说，当时的楚国虽然貌似庞然大物，余威尚存，可其实早已是外强中干，是经不得风雨飘摇的， 吴楚柏举之战前夕，楚国实际上已经处于战略上的被动地位了
<pity> yunfan: Mac 64b
<maplebeats> eexp: 在推上被我吐槽了，反吐槽不能？
<iIlL10Oo> http://web.qq.com/cgi-bin/get_group_pic?type=0&gid=142299353&uin=1117860542&rip=124.115.0.99&rport=8000&fid=1419642544&pic=%7BE55C2F31-2A8E-3A3F-313C-E3BCE3813274%7D.jpg&vfwebqq=325c2e09820c3e37840c176da23684c50ce5bd427c8af7340b8eb2a3ecfe4b81104b97cf524d5fa5&t=1358319942
<yunfan> abine: 晋也是一样 所以才派人来吴搞军事援助
<yunfan> pity: 刚才不是说了么 额
<yunfan> abine: 不过楚也依样画葫芦 对越搞军事援助
<abine> 我觉得现在的形势如同楚国啊
<yunfan> abine: 你说孙中山看到大清和日本开战  是希望谁赢呢
<pity> yunfan: 呃，刚在写东西，没看到你们的讨论。回复我的都有颜色，所以没注意到
<abine> 不知道
<MeaCulpa> http://cnbeta.com/articles/222536.htm
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ 美国一位“天才程序员”将工作外包给中国公司被识破_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> 牛！
<abine> 孙中山和日本的关系非常好
<eexp> maplebeats: 自己看
<abine> 如果放在现在，孙中山肯定被炮轰为汉奸
<MeaCulpa> 孙中山基本就会把长江以北送给日本
<abine> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 定都湛江
<MeaCulpa> 上海南京都会是自由港
<abine> 主要，他是靠日本帮助起来的
<iIlL10Oo> 人多就是好
<maplebeats> eexp: 不懂。。
<maplebeats> eexp: 我看不懂啊
<iIlL10Oo> 房价飙升
<abine> ，另外他还娶了日本小妾
<eexp> maplebeats: 这都不懂。才看到你的新blog。那动态的龟头。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我刚才说的正是这个  1/5的工资 呵呵 养活沈阳这边的一个公司
<txthinking> 大家使用rdesktop 如果能使画面清晰流畅点
<ofan> eexp: 。。。
<maplebeats> eexp: = =！！！
<abine> eexp: ？？？
<maplebeats> eexp: 前照片上万是什么情况
<ofan> maplebeats: 求blog链接
<yunfan> abine: 所以说啊 成王拜寇 想卖国无须顾虑
<eexp> 你发的美女图片啊。
<maplebeats> eexp: 你不说，还真的像也
<maplebeats> eexp: 我哪发了美女图片了！
<eexp> 是吧
<abine> yunfan: 嗯
<maplebeats> eexp: 可以再美化一下，做成真的。。
<eexp> 啥链接过去的。上万
<eexp> maplebeats: 加油
<maplebeats> ofan: = =！少儿不宜！
<ofan> maplebeats: 看得就是少儿不宜
<maplebeats> eexp: 听不懂啊，啥上万啊
<ofan> 今天gtalk 1分钟掉一次线
<eexp> 不记得地方了。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我记得差价的确有1:6
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 基本要赶上汇率了
<iIlL10Oo> 美国聪明
<maplebeats> eexp: photos?
<iIlL10Oo> 这样,很多东西都可以外包给中国
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 问题是他是拿一个人的收入养这边的一个公司啊 不过看solidot的评论 那人还另外找了别的兼职
<yunfan> 话说 这人应该被投资机构请去
<yunfan> 这才是经典的精明投资家嘛
<maplebeats> ofan: 不骗点击量了:)
<yunfan> 发现老外的评论也跟cb一样有意思
<yunfan> Bob is no longer employed by the firm, ....
<yunfan> But has been hired by the firms management consultants.....
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 本来就是汇率，1:6
<yunfan> The only reason anyone is angry at Bob...
<yunfan> ... is that they didn't think of it first....
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 沈阳这边是一个人做么？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 现在的大公司基本都这样
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 1:6呢，就算建立个4人团队，还赚两人呢
<iIlL10Oo> 1:6不变,但美国平均工作 *2 呢?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 干活任劳任怨，还不会如阿三那样吐槽英文，多好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你怎么算的
<ofan> Bob也啥，把这方法多介绍给几个人，也不至于就自己被发现
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 什么叫平均工作？
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 就是政府强制提高国民收入数值.
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: IT行业，尤其是软件工程师，在美国还是高收入
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是这边4个人总共才要了他1/5 也就是他的收入是这边1个人的 20x
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 他是明星程序员啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 一般的美国软件工程师没他那么多
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 基本1:6
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这么说倒是讲得过去
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 这样别的国家就来不及调整1:6 到 1:5.9
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 一般程序员收入也就十几万
<yunfan> solidot的评论说沈阳一个程序员3k 感觉太低了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 一个外包公司，我信
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 外包以前不是收入高么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 3k给大专生，码字，有的是人来干
<ofan> 我家那本科就3k
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 写代码又不是人人都可以的
<ofan> yunfan: 是人人都可以的
<yunfan> 沈阳离帝都不远  如果有本事 不是呆子都会想到来帝都
<yunfan> ofan: 你又来了
<ofan> 培训几个月java就上岗的多得是
<yunfan> ofan: 我现在找个人不会写 是不是就赢了?
<ofan> 还都是‘企业级’
<yunfan> 不是人人培训出来都能写出你需要的 这个很重要
<ofan> yunfan: 是人人都可以 不是人人都会写
<yunfan> 明星级程序员 意思不是 代码量比别人多N倍
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 很多事就是人人都可以的
<ofan> 这语文真捉鸡
<yunfan> ofan: 有的人就是不行 参考 fuzzbuzz那个文章
<MeaCulpa> 代码亮高也是本事啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我不觉得
<ofan> 抓个高中生过来，只要肯学，几个月就能上岗，写的好不好是另一吗事
<yunfan> 只要肯学 这就是过滤条件了
<yunfan> 就不是人人了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你怎么知道沈阳那个Team里一个会写的都没？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我只是说solidot说的那个3k有点不靠谱
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 如果真的能把这人捧成明星程序员 显然不是拿3k的
<MeaCulpa> 我本科毕业第一份工作2k5...不过是10年前...
<ofan> yunfan: 有的人就算有天赋但不啃学，那你不能说不能写，这种的根本没办法
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 专科3k很正常吧现在
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你不是明星级程序员
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你是说，要沈阳的组里都是明星程序员？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没必要吧
<yunfan> ofan: 是有的人 不是人人 就是有许多人 既没天赋 肯学也学不会
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 至少要有一个
<ofan> 我表哥高中毕业，目前在老家月薪1w+，当时我就震惊了
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 这。。是做什么行业
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那就是了，其他人3k, 那一人10k
<yunfan> 这跟学历没关系 xwinx也是高中学历 收入上万
<ofan> 他就从asp学起
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 其他人2k我都信
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那这个人的收入又要往上抬了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 平均下来沈阳团队3k, 我信
<yunfan> 不过也许美帝的明星级标准太低
<ofan> 不过我感觉有点吹，我老家连3线城市都算不上
<yunfan> 连员工登录公司都要审计 感觉这种公司也挺极品的
<yunfan> 我家乡都有收入过万的
<yunfan> 门道千奇百怪
<ofan> 几年前还窘迫的不行，现在都已经有车有房有老婆了
<yunfan> 所以远程办公才真能推动城镇化
<yunfan> 帝都两万不如狗  回家就是爷爷了
<MeaCulpa> 上山下乡
 * ofan 以后还是回农村混
<MeaCulpa> 丫人肉翻墙了还凑热闹
<yunfan> 现在下乡还不容易呢 农村户口不是你想办就能办的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我家里机器铲了，回头发你若干个key
<yunfan> 人家有宅基地的
<ofan> MeaCulpa:  哦 好，email给我
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 用户名都不一样...麻烦
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ssh无所谓
<jusss_> ，
<ofan> 一朋友被车撞在地上,其女友刚要去扶,突然果断掏出手机拍照,发到微博:男朋友被车撞了,好心疼…
<mmmyddd> hi
<^k^> mmmyddd, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<mmmyddd> 最近为啥pidgin 连不上freenode了？
<mmmyddd> 你们遇到过这种情况么？
<xiaoy> mmmyddd, xchat那么好，还用pidgin干什么...
<mmmyddd> xchat没用过，能连上么？
<mmmyddd> emacs irc反正是连不上了
<xiaoy> mmmyddd, 当然可以
<mmmyddd> 装下先
<xiaoy> mmmyddd, 不过什么client都可以，你好好看看服务器的设置
<kevinyings> yunfan, 农村户口不容易吗？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 看到英文的blog说了 他付给中国人 50k
<maplebeats>  kevinyings:农村户口怎么了
<yunfan> 一年
<yunfan> dollar
<ofan> 。。。。
<yunfan> Evidence even suggested he had the same scam going across multiple companies in the area. All told, it looked like he earned several hundred thousand dollars a year, and only had to pay the Chinese consulting firm about fifty grand annually.
<ofan> yunfan: 英镑把
 * maplebeats 163源坏了？
<yunfan> kevinyings: 容易？ 出来容易进去难
<yunfan> ofan: grand 1000dollar
<ofan> 哦
<yunfan> ofan: dict.cn的解释 出错不怪我
<alvin_rxg> Title: 在线翻译_在线词典_英语在线翻译_海词词典_中国最专业的网络词典 (@ dict.cn)
<yunfan> 我觉得最挫的是 那人的活动全被调查的人搞清楚了 平时不走加密访问
<yunfan> 以后再干这种事要记得花钱弄个3G网络 让中国公司走这个登录进来
<kevinyings> yunfan, 怎么难了？
<yunfan> 50k dollar = 300k rmb 话说也差不多
<yunfan> kevinyings: 你有路子帮我弄一下吧 我是宅男 急需宅基地
 * kevinyings 买了个kindle，灰色的旧版，淘宝450,亚马逊上一看20$,怎么差这么多？
<kevinyings> yunfan, 你原来哪个村的？
<mmmyddd> 端口号是6667么？
<maplebeats_away> 尴尬了，不会用irc
<night-0_0> 我喜欢蚯蚓
<mmmyddd> 端口号是6667么？
<mmmyddd> 连不上啊，
<mmmyddd> GFW？
<yunfan> kevinyings: 我家里在农村时候就不是农村户口了 额
<night-0_0> 我发现我到了任何一个地方都会一起一阵狂潮
<night-0_0> 唉，真是有魅力没有办法阿
<kevinyings> yunfan, 为什么？
<yunfan> night-0_0: 那什么种类的好吃?
<night-0_0> yunfan, 好吃
<night-0_0> 好吃么子？
<kevinyings> 好吃不过饺子
<yunfan> kevinyings: 因为我爸爸妈妈都是农村出生但是考出来 有了商品粮户口了  所以我家里那时候连水田都没有
<night-0_0> 蚯蚓我擦。。。一条鱼
<kevinyings> yunfan, 额
<yunfan> kevinyings: 只有菜地 还是我奶奶的
<yunfan> 后来进城连菜地都送人了 今年听说老家的屋子倒了
<maplebeats_away>  正常。。。
<yunfan> 有上百年的徽州民居 一没人住 就这样了
<ofan> yunfan: 我老家都盖洋房了
<ofan> 以前的老房子还在
<yunfan> ofan: 你们那能跟我们那比么
<kevinyings> yunfan, 额，好像村委会同意就行吧
<yunfan> kevinyings: 你这不是说废话 要移民美国不也只要美国移民局同意就行了 问题是怎么让他同意
<kevinyings> yunfan, 你现在什么户口啊？
<yunfan> kevinyings: 前一阵去了趟杭州 把户口从大学迁回家了 应该就是一般的城镇居民户口
<maplebeats> 原来如此
<kevinyings> yunfan, 这不蛮好的吗？什么地方不满意
<ofan> kevinyings: 他要到美帝或奥帝
<kevinyings> ofan, 这跟农村户口有关系撒
<yunfan> kevinyings: 没宅基地 你丫转移话题真快 解决不了就说这样挺好
<kevinyings> yunfan, 老家有人就行
<kevinyings> yunfan, 是要移民款吗？
<yunfan> kevinyings: 倒是有亲戚 年年过年都要吃饭去的
<yunfan> kevinyings: 额 是啊 你赞助我个百八十万吧 或者开个公司把我雇过去也成 再雇主担保
<kevinyings> yunfan, 没有村委会的一半票是不行的
<ofan> yunfan: 你可以找印度人的公司
<kevinyings> yunfan, 不过如果你是大家族长房长子，那说不定会有老头来帮你
<ofan> yunfan: 经常外派米国，说不定能搞个绿卡
<kevinyings> ofan, 跟印度人有什么关系？
<yunfan> http://onlinedisassembler.com/odaweb/run_hex  这个不错
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ ODA - Online Disassembler
<yunfan> ofan: 找印度人不如找华人
 * maplebeats 神又爆照了
<ofan> kevinyings: 我们的话题早就不在农村户口上了，你掉队了
<yunfan> kevinyings: 额 那你刚才还说容易
<yunfan> 我好像还真是长子
<yunfan> 我爸爸虽然是老幺 但前面的伯伯没生儿子
<yunfan> 按照古代的规矩 我是嫡孙
<ofan> yunfan: 反汇编器
<yunfan> ofan: 最关键是在线的 还支持那么多架构 要是有个api调用就好了
<kevinyings> yunfan, 长辈走走门路，换10年前是相当容易
<ofan> 静态的没多大含量
<kevinyings> ofan, 跳跃性的思维撒
<yunfan> 主要就方便
<roylez_> kevinyings: k几？
<yunfan> kevinyings: 原来是10年前 你这牛皮啊
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<yunfan> ofan: 你为毛不拿那个例子去组织外包 你跟洋鬼子接洽 任务发回国内
<ofan> yunfan: 我是有节操的人
<kevinyings> yunfan, 你想啊，这就是钱啊。。。啊啊啊啊啊
<yunfan> ofan: 额 不是叫你去欺骗老外 我是说拿他这个作为经典案例 你开的是正规外包呢
<yunfan> kevinyings: 是啊 到处都是钱
<ofan> yunfan: 也不是不行
<yunfan> ofan: 这样你既在美帝玩出名堂了 又没放弃国内 还给中国创造了就业岗位 两边都落了好
<yunfan> ofan: 也可洗白上岸了
<ofan> yunfan: 不过外部大多数都是jaba和.net的，我都不会
<yunfan> ofan: 你不是说 只要肯学 人人都可以学会么 何况你本来就会编程的人
<ofan> yunfan: 对啊 我就是不想学java .net
<ofan> yunfan: 我编程其实还在初级阶段
<jusss> ，
<_jusss> roylez_: 给个帽子
<roylez_> _jusss: 你要干啥
<ofan> 尾巴接上了
<_jusss> dict.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 在线翻译_在线词典_英语在线翻译_海词词典_中国最专业的网络词典 (@ dict.cn)
<ofan> lol
<_jusss> ...
<_jusss> roylez_: 这是为啥
<yunfan> ofan: 你只要去跟客户谈能理解就行了 反正你也不是coding之人 不要求那么多
<roylez_> _jusss: 不知道，从来不懂 +q
<ofan> yunfan: 恩 我适合当老板
<yunfan> ofan: 这当然了
<yunfan> cfy: (defn fib [n] (last (nth (iterate (fn [[a b]] [b (+ a b)]) [0 1]) n)))
<_jusss> dict.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 在线翻译_在线词典_英语在线翻译_海词词典_中国最专业的网络词典 (@ dict.cn)
<_jusss> dict.cn
<_jusss> dict.cn
<_jusss> roylez_: 有啥好看的电影没
<worm> 怎么今天被+o的人突然多了几个啊……
<roylez_> _jusss: 没有
<_jusss> roylez_: 喜欢看惊悚的，刚看完i'll always know what you did last summer
<_jusss> i konw what you did last summer
<_jusss> i still know what you did last summer
<ningyu> 有人用goagent吗
<_jusss> sceam 1996
<ningyu> 我的goagent怎么不能用了啊
<yandong> suse能否使用opensuse的源呢？
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<adam8157> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 gfrog 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * gfrog 点名完毕，撤退。
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛又忘了交听车费
 * gfrog 尼玛忘记给房东打电话了。
<palomino|working> 听车费.....
<_jusss> 吃饭去
 * adam8157 尼码, 刚来就遇到个这么难缠的bug...
<huntxu> adam8157: 投名状
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥意思
<imtxc> adam8157: 意思应该是C家用来测试你入伙的诚意和实力的。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 投名状
<imtxc> 实在搞不定就火拼了他们
<gfrog> adam8157: 比较gaoji的职位过去了肯定会被这样考一下的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是考啊, 是个给我竖立信心的, 结果竟然是个难缠的
<gfrog> adam8157: 过了呢，乃就high翻了，没过呢，乃就准备当小弟吧。XD
 * gfrog 这周末有F18 热了阿瑟
 * gfrog 这周末有F18 release party啊 adam8157 
 * gfrog 败家ibus
<imtxc> F18 累积跳了多少时间
<adam8157> gfrog: pwu 要去讲呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，他去讲ibus，我准备去围观他
 * gfrog 装作谁也不认识，悄悄的进去。
<imtxc> 基蛙藏起来，听我掷杯为号
<gfrog> imtxc: 你都准备摔杯子了？跟ibus这么大仇恨。。。
<imtxc> 恩
<gfrog> imtxc: 要不要我赞助你皮鞋甩pwu？
<imtxc> gfrog: 要门票不，我去领张光盘
<gfrog> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Release_Party_F18_Beijing imtxc 听起来不要
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Release Party F18 Beijing - FedoraProject
<huntxu> gfrog: where
<imtxc> 在清华啊，不去了
<gfrog> adam8157: Tommy He是不是就是Linuxtoy的那哥们儿？
<gfrog> huntxu: ^
<adam8157> gfrog: 黑日白月
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然呢。
<abine> G蛙早
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不乃也申请个大屎玩玩？ 每年开party
<abine> 切饭了没得？
<huntxu> gfrog:  是
<abine> http://www.oregon-berries.com/
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ Eat Your Oregon Berries | Oregon Raspberry & Blackberry Commission
<abine> 树莓啊
<abine> 还有黑莓
<adam8157> gfrog: 我对fedora无爱...
<imtxc> 不是说ubuntu的光盘有金粉什么的么，你家的呢 gfrog
 * adam8157 不过无比怀念beaker, beaker真是方便
<gfrog> imtxc: fedora都从pxe装的，没见过光盘。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用钻石粉吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 涂在光盘边缘，可以用来切割。
<imtxc> 这么犀利
<huntxu> gfrog: 拜pxe
<imtxc> 还没用过pxe
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] anaconda 的 pxe 很方便。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] debian 系的 pxe 就麻烦多了。
<abine> SSD迎来2TB的大容量
<abine> 准备快要赶上机械硬盘了
<abine> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/15/foremay-claims-to-have-the-first-2tb-2-5-inch-ssds/
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ Foremay claims to have the first 2TB, 2.5-inch SSDs
<nopcall> 啊啊啊～～在grub里添加了resume=swap:/dev/mapper/swap 之后启动时间加长了 怎么办啊。。
<gfrog> huntxu: imtxc @_@
<imtxc> ...
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss, 好.. . ㍫ 新年快乐，春节: 24.20天
<jusss> wodesuck: 好名字，
<iIlL10Oo> wode是什么
<wodesuck> ……瞎起的id
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 我的
<jusss> wodesuck: 我也喜欢wode
<iIlL10Oo> 哦 还行
<huntxu> gfrog: rpmbuild 能讓他把所有的rpm輸出到某個地方不？
<gfrog> huntxu: 不太了解，基本不用这玩意。
<huntxu> =.=
<iIlL10Oo> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/15/ 超过200K的日志不多
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: Index of /2013/01/15Ubuntu IRC Logs
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Index of /2013/01/15Ubuntu IRC Logs
<kenzo> 。。。 新人刚刚用ubuntu 这边群里在线的人还挺多么 吼吼
<kenzo> 就是大家不怎么说话～～
<gfrog> huntxu: 敝司分工太细了，打包发布有专人负责，俺们都不哟呢管这些事。
<gfrog> huntxu: 不用
<huntxu> gfrog: TAT
<iIlL10Oo> 机器人自动打包了
<gfrog> huntxu: 打完包复制下呗
<huntxu> gfrog: 就是不想寫難看的sh
<gfrog> huntxu: 那。。。 perl？
<gfrog> XD
<maplebeats> kenzo, = =!
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 那就写 perl 或 ruby
<huntxu> gfrog iIlL10Oo : 就是不想寫難看的scripts lol
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 那就只有 Rakefile 了
<iIlL10Oo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rake_(software)
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Rake (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iIlL10Oo> 我决定，把vim 里的 ctrl+x,k 映射成 :bd<cr>
<abine> 高清：瑞典清洁女工为过瘾偷开火车撞上民居
<abine> http://news.qq.com/a/20130116/000104.htm
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ 高清：瑞典清洁女工为过瘾偷开火车撞上民居_新闻_腾讯网
<iIlL10Oo> 清洁女工
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 出轨的女人……
<iIlL10Oo> framebuffer 需要 root 权限，屏幕画点一般用哪个函数？
<iIlL10Oo> https://www.expressvpn.biz/order
<^k^> iIlL10Oo 啥, ⇪ Express VPN - Order
<Mayaer> adam8157: 啦啦啦啦～～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 啦啦啦啦
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<Mayaer> 当叔，我高数过了！！
<Mayaer> 哈哈～～～～
<iIlL10Oo> 高数没啥用，高中的数学够用了
<adam8157> Mayaer: 厉害啊...
<wodesuck> 尼瑪，今天剛考完
<Mayaer> iIlL10Oo: 我得拿毕业证不是。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 三天搞定的。。。 平时上课打酱油了
<vamadir> 大家好
<maplebeats> 高数必须学好啊
<^k^> vamadir, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<Mayaer> vamadir: 你好～～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 更厉害了
<vamadir> 我想找工作在上海，知道工作网地址吗？
<iIlL10Oo> 百度一下
<vamadir> iIlL10Oo: 怎么写在百度？
<iIlL10Oo> vamadir: 搜索 上海 招聘
<vamadir> iIlL10Oo: 谢谢
<iIlL10Oo> vamadir: 技术资料用 google
<maplebeats> vamadir, 为啥想去上海
<Mayaer> 是中国人吗。。
<vamadir> maplebeats: 在上海有很多外国公司
<vamadir> 我不是中国人
<vamadir> 俄罗斯
<Mayaer> vamadir: 我想找工作在上海，   中国人会说 我想在上海找工作
<maplebeats> Mayaer, maya hao
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 你好你好～～  hoho
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔，编程真的跟数学有关系么。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 和计算机科学有关, 普通的编程更多的是逻辑
<vamadir> Mayaer: 好。明白了
<iIlL10Oo> 大学的数学都是用高中的数学推导出来的
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 有= =！
<vamadir> 呢个， 在上海IT工作多吗
<maplebeats> vamadir, 很多呀
<vamadir> 怎么说linux system admistrator？汉语
<maplebeats> vamadir, 运维工程师
<vamadir> maplebeats: 谢谢
<maplebeats> vamadir, you are a SA?
<vamadir> maplebeats: SA? what mean?
<maplebeats> vamadir, system admintrator = =
<vamadir> maplebeats: no, just want find some work to take exp.
<maplebeats> vamadir, 哦～
<vamadir> maplebeats: i know how to use linux ubuntu debian redhut centos suse madrake. How to make and configure ftp,apache,php,mysql.
<maplebeats> vamadir, cool~
<vamadir> maplebeats: 不多。可是我想试一试我的IT
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕，前team都是壕啊，今天看到一个背O包儿的。
<maplebeats> vamadir,可以试一下
<adam8157> gfrog: O包?
<gfrog> adam8157: Osprey
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁啊, 我没见过
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们组的俺认不全
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天问不撸
<adam8157> gfrog: 男 黑框眼镜?
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们组有女的吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 两个女的啊
<gfrog> 哦，好吧。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 真叫不上名儿
<IRChat> ubuntu出手机系统了呀？谁用过呀？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还只是出了demo而已。
<IRChat> 哦
<IRChat> 不懂
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你如果有Galaxy Nexus的话，可以等ROM
<IRChat> 机型支持的少？
<damnworld> wow
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 官方ROM，只有Galaxy Nexus的。
<IRChat> 哦
<IRChat> 那就没什么意思了
<damnworld> 机器人=w=
 * adam8157 求赠送 ubuntu phone
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我在等jolla的手机。
<IRChat> 那是什么手机？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 目前关于其手机的，还没有任何消息。。
<IRChat> 那怎么知道好不好呀？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Sailfish OS你知道不
<IRChat> 是什么引起你对他这么着迷的？
<IRChat> 知道，怎么了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 系统啊！
<IRChat> …………
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 因为喜欢meego，喜欢Qt
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我上一部手机是Nokia N9，不过屏幕被我摔碎了，算是报废了。
<IRChat> meego是什么系统修改的。你查查
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] N9的meego系统，基于meamo。
<IRChat> ……………
<IRChat> 那你看看和debian是什么关系
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 当然知道。N9的软件包格式就是deb
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的四儿子真的停产了呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 都是传闻
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 但是，sailfish os虽然也是基于meego，但是是rpm包。
<maplebeats> adam8157, 乃的四儿子到了？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 还没买呢
<Mayaer> 我今天看了LG澄清了消息诶
<gfrog> adam8157: 无论咋传，等五儿子比较靠谱
<adam8157> gfrog: sigh
<maplebeats> gfrog, 但是只说五儿子也是LG的啊
 * maplebeats 没希望入手了
<gfrog> maplebeats: 安卓买新不买旧嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我现在用800块钱的国产安卓机。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer, LG说的话你也信啊= =
<maplebeats> Ein, 我比你好点，用的900块的
<IRChat> 国产安卓机除了照相差点，分辨率低，没什么缺点
<Mayaer> - -
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我用 459 的国产 andriod 机……
<Mayaer> 屏幕易碎。。
<Mayaer> 擦，这里跟gtalk互通了啊
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 没碎呀。。。只是600MHZ的强劲CPU，拖起来压力大。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 时通时不通的。。。
<Mayaer> 我说我的。。
<Mayaer> 经常死机
<IRChat> Mayaer 怎么通？
<maplebeats> Mayaer, ....啥手机
<Mayaer> IRChat: 这里跟群通了啊
<Mayaer> 联想
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 哦，联想已经堕落了
<Mayaer> 我想买四儿子来着
<IRChat> 还不知道，好久没上gtalk了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我感觉这里和 gtalk 一直是通的。
<IRChat> 我是手机上的irc
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 我好多同学都在等四儿子，然后永远的等了下去。。。
<adam8157> 555
<maplebeats> adam8157, .......
<Mayaer> 。。。。
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<maplebeats> adam8157, 蛋蛋壕你应该买galaxy nexus
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕贵司神马时候出手机硬件啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<cfy> gfrog: ........
<gfrog> adam8157: 车子好贵啊
<gfrog> cfy: 哈？
<cfy> gfrog: 你改名字啦
<gfrog> cfy: 死基蛋乱叫
<cfy> gfrog: 原来如此
<adam8157> gfrog: 神马车
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75527
<^k^> gfrog 啥, ⇪ Corratec CCT Team Ultegra Compact 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0
<cfy> adam8157: linux 多少行？
<cfy> adam8157: linux有多少行？
<adam8157> cfy: 百来万
<cfy> adam8157: linux也百来万了？
<damnworld> mojilong
<adam8157> cfy: .
<maplebeats> cfy, 不是上千万了么
<cfy> maplebeats: 你妹啊
<maplebeats> cfy, 我没妹啊
<cfy> maplebeats: 你确定？wc -l一下，看看
<maplebeats> cfy, 你自己试。。。我才没这么无聊呢
<iIlL10Oo> 应该统计单词数
<cfy> maplebeats: 我木有linux......
<maplebeats> cfy, 我也没内核源码啊
<cfy> maplebeats: 你搓爆了。。。。。。你有网络么。。。我网络烂爆了。。
<maplebeats> cfy, 一般吧，8M的网
<maplebeats> cfy, 目测这个运行wc时间太长了。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: .....快啊，
<cfy> maplebeats: 我在外租房。。。。６０k/s...
<maplebeats> cfy, 快毛线。。
<cfy> maplebeats: your sister
<maplebeats> cfy, 08年都超一千万了
<gfrog> cfy: maplebeats 俩搓人，说了10分钟都懒得google嘛？ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: Linux kernel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gfrog> cfy: maplebeats As of 2012, the Linux 3.2 release had 14,998,651 lines of code.
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕乃估错数量级了。
<imtxc> 千万
<imtxc> 这么多了啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 这还只是3.2
<gfrog> imtxc: 之后又多了一大堆
<imtxc> gfrog: 这里面包括其他芯片厂家的驱动什么的么
<gfrog> imtxc: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-15-000-000-lines-of-code-3-0-promoted-to-long-term-kernel-1408062.html?view=zoom;zoom=1
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Kernel Log: 15,000,000 lines of code, 3.0 promoted to long-term kernel - The H: Open Source, Security and Development
<gfrog> imtxc: 显然的，kernel自身没那么多，一多半都是drivers
<imtxc> 这样啊。。。
 * gfrog 做这个图的这个二货，那些颜色看起来都差不多。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 他的屏幕估计好
<cfy`> gfrog: adam8157: 修复linux bug和增加新功能，不算底层驱动，需要多少人（以 adam8157  或者 gfrog )水平来算
<gfrog> cfy`: 你这标准太离谱了，壕蛋蛋是正规军，算上我干啥。 让我给kernel加新功能还不如杀了我
<cfy> gfrog: 谁说没google....
<cfy> gfrog: wo yahoo了。。
<cfy> gfrog: 那你估计需要多少 adam8157
<cfy> gfrog: 你用啥关键字搜的？
<gfrog> cfy: linux kernel line count
<cfy> gfrog: 太nb了。
<gfrog> cfy: ....
<cfy> gfrog: 行数都是怎么分布的？
<gfrog> cfy: 参见第二个连接
<cfy> gfrog: 再发我次，我该才掉线了
<cfy> 刚才
<gfrog> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-15-000-000-lines-of-code-3-0-promoted-to-long-term-kernel-1408062.html?view=zoom;zoom=1 cfy
<alpha080> 成功地将树莓派弄成无线播放器鸟
<adam8157> chrome 怎么打开12306...
<gfrog> adam8157: fork一个firefox
<alpha080> adam8157: 走国外通道啊
<cfy> adam8157: 。。。。。。。。。
<alpha080> adam8157: 那个可以直达的，而且速度快，去搜搜吧
<cfy> gfrog: 擦，网络太烂了。。。打不开。。。
<cfy> gfrog: arch是啥意思？
<imtxc> adam8157: 12306 firefox完美
<gfrog> cfy: 问壕蛋蛋，我不熟kernel
<alpha080> 又见h-online
<cfy> adam8157: 大神
<adam8157> cfy: chrome导入证书不管用啊
<imtxc> alpha080: 国外通道那个是去年
<alpha080> 呀，今年不在了？
<cfy> adam8157: 我擦。。。。irc不能卖萌。。。。没意思 cc gfrog
<alpha080> imtxc: 我春运还指望买上票呢
<imtxc> alpha080: 今年有 但是没有优势
<cfy> The majority of the code is for drivers, filesystems and architecture-specific code
<imtxc> adam8157: https://dynamic.12306.cn/otsweb/  访问这个 添加成例外
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ 铁路客户服务中心
<iIlL10Oo> linux驱动大
<adam8157> imtxc: Invalid Server Certificate
<imtxc> 然后那个导入的证书就能用了  adam8157
<imtxc> 不是吧。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 驱动应该按品牌分类，然后选择性安装
<iIlL10Oo> 都放在内核里，太大了
<adam8157> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 你开这个页面也说证书无效么 https://dynamic.12306.cn/otsweb/
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> 手动把 dynamic.12306.cn add Exception  试试？
<imtxc> 不添加例外的话会说那个证书无效。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 在哪里添加例外
<jusss> roylez_: 刚看完one day 2011
<imtxc> adam8157: 应该在导入证书的旁边吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 没有...
<jusss> roylez_: 我喜欢这种电影
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ubuntu那个软件源竟然不能选择使用什么协议
<jusss> roylez_: yify 700mb的电影质量这是令人惊奇，画面真好
<roylez> jusss: 他家的最好了
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯
<jusss> roylez_: 它是怎么办到的？感觉不可思议，像demo intro那样？
<roylez> jusss: 我去翻了他们的主页，他们说自己调的参数。他们建议新手试试handbrake，我试了下，默认参数压缩比是渣渣
<roylez> jusss: 放弃了，除了膜拜就只有看片了
<roylez> jusss: 是不是觉得yify完爆rmvb？
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯，画面质量真好
<jusss> roylez_: 很少看rmvb...除了岛国动作片
<roylez> jusss: ....
<jusss> roylez_: 快播上的岛国动作片都是rmvb...
<roylez> jusss: 从来不用快播
<abine> LELE用神马？
<abine> 用神马播放器？
<roylez> abine: mplayer
<abine> 用4线程暴力破解一个RAR的密码
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<nopcall> 那用什么解马赛克。。主席
<roylez> gfrog: 蚯蚓
<abine> 风扇狂转
<abine> 电源的温度直线上升
<abine> 怀疑电源顶不住
<gfrog> jusss: 竟然还看rmvb的岛国片儿。
<gfrog> jusss: 我早升级到720p+了
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<abine> 破解密码太耗电了
<abine> G蛙看2160P的
<abine> 或者4K分辨率的
<gfrog> abine: 木有那么大显示器
<abine> 投影
<abine> 不然拼接也行
<gfrog> abine: 顶多1080了，有个刚好能放下1080p的显示器。
<gfrog> abine: 擦，看毛片儿用拼接，万一重要部位在接缝儿那乃捉急不捉急？
<abine> 2160P需要4个1080P的屏幕拼接
 * gfrog 不秀下限了，撤退。
<abine> 跑了？
<jusss_> 掉了...
<abine> 谁有那种用显卡跑密码破解的
<jusss_> roylez_: 你喜欢啥类型的电影
<abine> 工具？
<alpha080> cuda?
<imtxc> chrome 貌似真不能用。。。难道需要在系统什么地方添加证书才能行？
<imtxc> alpha080: 因为今年国内用户访问那个网站已经没有延迟或者是刷不动的情况出现了，所以国外线路的方法就没用了嘛
<kaio> 現在能用 CUDA 了嗎？
<alpha080> imtxc: 我觉得春运还是一道坎。。
<alpha080> imtxc: 相当于DDOS 12306啊
<alpha080> 上次跨了，这次也好不到哪里去
<imtxc> alpha080: 这次倒没跨，因为它加了个排队的。。
<sou_> 哈哈 几个亿的系统加排队?
<imtxc> 那网站死不死其实关系不大的， 票就那么多
<imtxc> sou_: 你能有什么办法？
<imtxc> sou_: 让google做那个网站，也好不到哪里去，人和票的供需比例在那里。
<sou_> imtxc: 主要问题在车~
<imtxc> 对啊
<maplebeats> 所以我们去做高达吧
<abine> 68岁高玩带全家打魔兽
<sou_> imtxc: 几个亿 可以去开发调度系统~
<abine> 可以开发超级系统了
<abine> 一个小孩用纸做的围棋就可以学会围棋了
<maplebeats> abine, = =！围棋怎么下
<abine> 而另外一个，家长买了最好的围棋回来给他小孩
<abine> 结果，那小孩还是对围棋没入门
<alpha080> maplebeats: 他在举例。。。
<alpha080> 我会下，要我教你么？
<maplebeats> alpha080, 教了也没人和我下。。
<jusss_> so. what are you talking about?
<abine> 给越多的钱和资源还是无法完成的
<alpha080> maplebeats: 可以上网下啊
<maplebeats> jusss_, 2333
<abine> 给4万亿
<alpha080> 就算是linux下也可以跟gnugo玩，还能上igs
<abine> 建成的系统照样烂
<maplebeats> alpha080, 蛋。。。
<jusss_> maplebeats: what does it mean 2333?
<maplebeats> jusss_, I don't know
<alpha080> 睡觉鸟， 2333 is =_=
<abine> 睡那么快？
<abine> 你家庭作业做了么？
<maplebeats> 家庭作业。。。
<jusss_> maplebeats: 我突然感觉我英文水平提高了那么一点点在看完电影后，脱口而出
<alpha080> abine: 老婆不在家，不用交
<maplebeats> jusss_, 洗洗睡吧，别做梦了
<jusss_> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> jusss_, 我考六级前也是这么想的
<jusss_> alpha080: 交？
<alpha080> jusss_: u said what a fucking film?
<alpha080> zzzzz,各位明日亥时再会
<jusss_> maplebeats: so what about it? i mean cet6
<jusss_> alpha080: 大师
<jusss_> alpha080: 你要自撸去了吗
<abine> 在克钦邦，所有男子年满13岁就被征召入伍，且终身不能退伍
<abine> 当兵
<abine> 个个都得当兵
<maplebeats> jusss_, 考完了知道了，英语这种东西不适合我
<abine> 你适合日语
<abine> ？
<jusss_> maplebeats: 嗯
<jusss_> maplebeats: 你的确适合日语
<jusss_> maplebeats: 你那么喜欢11区动漫
<maplebeats> jusss_, 谁说我喜欢了，我已经转行了
<black_angel> 今天将堂妹的机器装成 12.04 的了，直接将她以前用的 xp 给换掉
<black_angel> 得给她找个 QQ 就是了
<maplebeats> black_angel, 你连堂妹都上？
<jusss_> maplebeats: 转行av了
<kaio> 真多牛人
<black_angel> 那必须的，只要是我周围的小朋友，从小就开始接触 linux
<jusss_> black_angel: 这是近亲，法律不允许的
<black_angel> 你们搞哪门子去了
<black_angel> http://www.longene.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4700
<^k^> black_angel ⇪ ti: Linux兼容内核论坛 • 查看主题 - wine qq 2012 for linux Ubuntu 64位兼容（12月21日末日版）
<black_angel> 这个网址的 QQ 能装在 12.04 上不？
<jusss_> black_angel: web qq
<abine> 你试试就知道了
<black_angel> jusss_, 不是我用，给堂妹用的
<abine> 最好是网页版的QQ
<abine> 别弄那些安装包
<abine> 现在已经有针对linux漏洞的攻击包了
<abine> 提权的
<black_angel> abine, 就堂妹那爱玩 QQ 的，用不用 web qq 还真不知道
<abine> 用webQQ的应用体验是一样的了
<black_angel> abine, 还得最好能给她弄成可以视频的
<abine> 只要你的网速够快就行了
<sou_> web版的好多功能没有
<abine> 可以视频的
<abine> wine那个视频不怎么好
<abine> 不稳定
<abine> 我弄过了
<abine> 我也是给别人安装了
<black_angel> 装个虚拟机来试试
<abine> 非要给我整个QQ
<abine> 这人是没钱还想安装个WIN
<abine> 7
<abine> 我给他安装个Ubuntu12.04的
<abine> 然后弄个wineQQ
<kaio> 有朋友在用 BLENDER 嗎？
<abine> 后来，他嫌这系统不好用，不能玩游戏
<black_angel> kaio, 你应该找论坛那个写 blender 教程那个
<chenshaoju> Ubuntu只适合专家，或者刚接触电脑的用户……
<jusss_> abine: 5元的win7，你值得to
<black_angel> abine, 游戏也给他 wine
<abine> 就自己找人弄个盗版碟子安装了个WIN7
<abine> 没有声音了
<abine> LOL
<abine> 然后怪那机器不好
<abine> 说声卡坏了
<chenshaoju> 淡定。。。Linux嘛……
<kaio> black_angel, ubuntu cn 論壇？
<abine> 其实是没有安装声卡驱动
<abine> 你知道他要玩什么游戏么？
<black_angel> kaio, 嗯，好像已经写到十三章了还是怎么的，忘了
<abine> cf
<black_angel> cf
<chenshaoju> abine: 问题是声卡……你没给他装驱动么。。。。
<chenshaoju> cf....
<abine> 要安全模块的
<kaio> black_angel, 問題是在配置 CUDA 上，LINUX 總是太折騰
<abine> wine根本就不能运行那些变态的安全模块
<jusss_> chenshaoju: 芍菊？好名字
<chenshaoju> jusss_: ＝，＝，节操，谢谢 http://twitter.com/chenshaoju
<^k^> chenshaoju 啥, ⇪ 陈少举 (chenshaoju) on Twitter
<abine> chenshaoju: 我给他安装的Ubuntu系统是有声音的
<abine> 是他自己安装的盗版win7没有声音
<kaio> 雙顯卡用 BUMBLEBEE 我可以用到 N 卡，可是 CUDA 在 BLENDER 上不能選.
<chenshaoju> abine: 是的，CF的安全模式要安装内核驱动的……Wine根本不支持这玩意儿。。。
<black_angel> kaio, 你说的对我来说太专业了
<abine> 盗版win7的碟子中内置的都是通用的声卡驱动
<kaio> black_angel,我相信這裏的牛力不低吧
<chenshaoju> abine: Windows上的驱动已经很简单了，驱动精灵什么的。。。点一下就全装好了。。。
<abine> 但是，他的主板是新出的，所以没有支持他的内置声卡
<chenshaoju> abine: 没查一下HardwareID么？一般不都是Realtek的……
<abine> 谁知道用的是什么样的盗版碟子
<abine> 不是我给安装的
<chenshaoju> abine: ……那你在这里抱怨啥……不应该有CF？
<black_angel> kaio, 我呀，安装过一次 blender，不过没有用它来做过东西。你要是问我其他系统方面的东西我还能回答你一下。
<abine> 要是我安装，肯定有声音了
<abine> 我没有抱怨什么啊
<kaio> black_angel, 我就是想問安裝的問題
<chenshaoju> abine: 话说上次在树莓派上，编译Realtek的驱动无线网卡驱动，真是搞死我了……
<abine> 只是，我帮他安装Ubuntu，弄的好好的，他不喜欢
<kaio> 如何能用到 CUDA 做渲染
<chenshaoju> abine: 太正常了……Windows普及嘛。
<abine> chenshaoju: 你也有树莓派？
<kaio> 我有PI
<kaio> 兩枚
<abine> 我的树莓派上不用编译无线网卡的驱动
<abine> 可以直接识别
<chenshaoju> abine: 当然，各种调教： https://plus.google.com/108281241220294160411/posts/SZ92dC6ymYU
<^k^> chenshaoju ⇪ t: 陈少举 - Google+ - 在树莓派上搞定了Chrome(Chromium)，Java(IceTea)和Flash(Gnash)，流畅播放时不指望…
<abine> 但是没有连接
<chenshaoju> abine: 不……我是计划用来做黑暗用途的（抓包，干扰2.4G频段），结果内核驱动不支持。。。
<abine> 我现在用的来下载用的
<abine> 配置了一个ARIA2
<abine> 加上一个YAAW前端
<chenshaoju> abine: 我现在跑了一堆东西……摄像头监控，内部业务系统，数据库……还行，能撑得住。
<abine> 你牛啊
<abine> 我还没弄视频监控
<chenshaoju> abine: 主要是小巧……真的很小巧，而且功耗很低。
<abine> 你是直接用USB连接摄像头监控么？
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 我已经卖掉一个树莓派了
<chenshaoju> abine: 对。 /dev/video0
<chenshaoju> abine: 我只买了一个……研究用，中国版。
<abine> 带显示器卖掉
<black_angel> kaio, 你不是已经安装了吗？
<abine> 中国版的不稳定啊
<chenshaoju> abine: ，，，，我目前用SSH管理。
<abine> 被无线鼠标干扰
<abine> 我试过了
<abine> 我有两个树莓派
<kaio> black_angel, 那只是 CPU 渲染
<abine> 一个是中国版
<chenshaoju> abine: 稳定性还行啊：23:11:09 up 22:58,  1 user,  load average: 0.16, 0.05, 0.06
<abine> 一个是英国版的
<kaio> 要用上顯卡才行阿
<abine> 播放视频是没有问题了
<chenshaoju> abine: 我用的也是无线鼠标，罗技的Anywhere MX
<kaio> 還要用 N 卡的 CUDA
<abine> 你用的是什么系统？？？
<abine> 我的无线鼠标是雷柏的
<abine> 不怎么好
<chenshaoju> abine: 官方的wzeey，Linux Shaoju-RasPi 3.2.27+ #250 PREEMPT Thu Oct 18 19:03:02 BST 2012 armv6l GNU/Linux
<abine> 哦
<chenshaoju> abine: 我用了两个无线鼠标，都是罗技的。。。
<abine> 那就没有问题
<abine> 我用的系统是OPENELEC
<chenshaoju> abine: 感觉这个东西吧，就是小巧，尝试在上面编译node.js，结果花了４个小时，囧！
<abine> 卖给人家当网络视频播放器
<abine> 哈
<black_angel> kaio, nv 显卡有 cuda 呀
<abine> 嗯
<chenshaoju> abine: 最开始计划做交叉编译，但是懒得在Win上装cygwin……
<abine> 哦
<abine> 最好用交叉编译吧
<chenshaoju> abine: 没办法，工作和游戏还是得在WIn上跑。
<abine> 直接在树莓派上编译很慢
<abine> 因为处理器性能太弱了
<chenshaoju> abine: 还行，反正能接受，睡觉前开始编译，第二天早上肯定编译好了lol
<kaio> black_angel, 就是有，就是用不到
<abine> 你可以完成一个用树莓派控制的抽水机么？
<black_angel> kaio, 无驱动时默认为CPU，CUDA算法时默认为显卡型号GPU
<abine> 就是用树莓派来控制抽水机
<abine> 比如家里有水池
<black_angel> kaio, 虽然看不大懂，不过可能意思是，你的显卡的驱动是否已经正确安装
<chenshaoju> abine: 有难度，理论上用GPIO的某个引脚进行电平输出。
<kaio> 因為我是雙顯卡，官驅好像不能用。
<abine> 需要用抽水机往屋顶抽水
<abine> 当水满了就自动停止抽水
<black_angel> kaio, 这你最好发邮件问下官网了
<kaio> HMM
<abine> 当水位到了一定的水位就开始启动
<chenshaoju> abine: http://www.cnblogs.com/guanhe/archive/2012/12/25/2832982.html 可能可以参考一些。
<^k^> chenshaoju 啥, ⇪ 使用树莓派制作的远程开门器 - 关河 - 博客园
<abine> 继续抽水
<abine> 那个看过了
<abine> 是用一个数字继电器
<kaio> 能CUDA，WIN8就只剩下BF3用途了
<chenshaoju> abine: 肯定要用续电器的……
<abine> 战地3？？
<black_angel> kaio, 只要是已经购买了产品，你就有权要求产品方提供服务，我买无线 3G 网卡的时候就直接打电话到华为去了
<abine> 我想用无线传感器
<abine> 就类似恒温控制的那种
<kaio> black_angel, 那些牌子只支持 WINDOWS
<chenshaoju> abine: 那么你可能得考虑用802.11了……要不然FM射频也行。树莓派好像自带一个FM发射器，我昨天在豆瓣上看到了。
<kaio> 第一句就是要你跑還原
<abine> 把树莓派的抽水机应用弄成web下载监控差不多的页面
<black_angel> kaio, 当时那产品，最高支持 ubuntu 10.04 呢，有 linux 的驱动
<abine> 用手机可以随时查看抽水机的工作状态
<abine> 外国已经有人实现了
<chenshaoju> abine: 难度挺大把。。。
<abine> 远程控制家里的设备给盆景浇水
<abine> 用手机控制的
<kaio> 按一下噴一下一定很好玩
<chenshaoju> 233
<kaio> 還加上視像頭，有人再按噴。
<abine> 可以的
<abine> 那是可以实现的
<adam8157> kaio: 哇!!!! 好久不见
<chenshaoju> 摄像头早就实现了……motion……
<chenshaoju> motion Version 3.2.12, Copyright 2000-2005 Jeroen Vreeken/Folkert van Heusden/Kenneth Lavrsen
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 加上水位监控
<kaio> 貌似將一些神秘用品加個聲音感應會好刺唳
<kaio> 激
<kaio> adam8157, 是同一個人嗎？
<adam8157> kaio: 你是fedora的人呗, 在澳洲呗
<chenshaoju> abine: 这个更复杂了……需要有探头丢到水里做检测……
<abine> 现在已经有那种探头了啊
<abine> 简单的继电器线路就可以完成这个了
<chenshaoju> 话说有摄像头的话，写一个算法做水位检测也行，只不过可能会很复杂，而且晚上不一定能动作。。。
<kaio> adam8157, 這樣你也知道
<kaio> F 頻道太靜了
<adam8157> kaio: 之前你跟我吐槽过RH北京... 音箱略深
<adam8157> 印象略深
<abine> 要3根导线
<abine> 就可以实现
<kaio> 我的陰箱不淺 XD
<abine> A
<abine> B
<adam8157> -,-
<abine> C
<chenshaoju> abine: 我觉得这个实现起来难度略高。。。
<chenshaoju> #节操丧尸
<gfrog> adam8157: 套近乎失败，啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 555 俯卧撑去
<kaio> adam8157, 剛剛 F18 出來，中文輸入又杯具了。（OT）
<abine> 用IBUS？
<adam8157> kaio: 吐槽pwu去 lol
<abine> PWU？
<kaio> adam8157, 不是他啦，再者就算是他也不忍心欺負。
<kaio> GNOME 的錯
<black_angel> fedora 的 rpm 包管理机制真没法和 deb 比
<chenshaoju> 话说……yum管理好还是apt-get管理好……
 * adam8157 发现pwu知名度特别高, 我司同事大多都认识他 cc gfrog 
<gfrog> adam8157: 老家伙嘛。
<black_angel> 那个 yum 管理包机制还有好多地方要向 apt-get 学习
<adam8157> chenshaoju: yum属于眼高手低, 理念先进, 现实残酷
<abine> 嗯
<gfrog> chenshaoju: adam8157 习惯了yum+koji我还真不太想去碰apt-get了
<abine> apt是暴击莲花手
<abine> 自动连发的
 * gfrog 虽然aptitude自动解决冲突很赞，不过最后还是得挨个手工搞定。
<abine> 解决依赖问题
<chenshaoju> 目前就遇到这个问题……Ubuntu，树莓派（Debian)，都是apt-get，但是我用的一个CentOS的VPS又是yum。。。现在搞的乱七八糟的。
<abine> chenshaoju: 你面临多个不同环境的使用问题
<black_angel> 我是用过一两次 yum，还是 apt-get 好用多了
<abine> 用DEBBIAN吧
<chenshaoju> abine: 所以非常郁闷……
<abine> 嗯
<adam8157> gfrog: 话说我司有个小伙听说pwu结婚当时的神情相当失落
<chenshaoju> abine: 商用环境，迁移不能……
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦擦。。
<black_angel> pwu 谁呢？
<abine> //
<abine> 问蛋蛋呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 话说我司有个小伙听说pwu结婚当时的神情相当失落   是小伙的神情  貌似有歧义
<gfrog> adam8157: 我想想我司有没有如果结婚了会让我很感脚失落的人。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 历任前台
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个真不会，没一个喜欢的
<black_angel> 是的，历任前台呀
<abine> 问候蛋蛋
<abine> 早
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有啊，我司那些人。。。 啧啧。。
<maplebeats> 唖
<gfrog> black_angel: 怎么说呢，你用一个熟悉的场景去套一个陌生的事物，肯定感觉这个陌生的东西二爆了。还是等你都熟悉了之后再评价吧。
<gfrog> black_angel: 我现在真心不觉得yum比apt差。
<chenshaoju> ，，，，，
<maplebeats> gfrog, 我感觉pacman 最强。。。
<kaio> 相反地，PHUANG 在加拿大可自在一些
 * gfrog 表示用apt用了7年，yum用了3年不到。
 * adam8157 论理念, yum要先进的
<kaio> 希望 PWU 也朝雞社邁進
<gfrog> adam8157: drpm牛暴了。
<adam8157> kaio: 鸡社是啥
<chenshaoju> 我觉得这个就像“PHP是最好的语言”一样……永无止境的……
<maplebeats> chenshaoju, PHP= =!
<chenshaoju> maplebeats: #我在吐槽
<chenshaoju> http://www.guokr.com/post/422238/
<^k^> chenshaoju 啥, ⇪ PHP是最好的语言! - Geek笑点低小组 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<chenshaoju> ,,,
<abine> http://img1.gtimg.com/tech/pics/hv1/249/20/1246/81026499.jpg
<abine> 不问候你了
<abine> 无视
<chenshaoju> 赌场监控把。。。看过了。。。
 * adam8157 不搞upstream的那个bug版了, port了一个stage的, 节操不要了!
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧。
<gfrog> maplebeats: 莫提最强。只列举每家的优点跟缺点，这样更能让你深入了解各个产品的特性。没有东西是最强的，只有适用与不适用的场景。
 * gfrog 我前公司的网络产品，跟Cisco比web界面，跟Juniper比CLI，跟Checkpoint比性能，都完胜。XD
<maplebeats> gfrog, 恩恩～
<maplebeats> gfrog, 没人买，再好也没用= =！
 * gfrog 其实事实是，CLI抄的Cisco，Web抄的Juniper，性能有加速卡加持，跟软件实现无关。。。。
<maplebeats> gfrog, ......
<abine> G蛙
<abine> 你以前在哪里上班啊
<gfrog> abine: 做硬件防火墙的。
<abine> 牛啊
<abine> 这个是暴利行业吧
<abine> 去开眼镜店更好赚哇
<abine> 和企业应用扯上关系的价格都是高高在上
<chenshaoju> ，，，现在眼镜店也不赚钱了，都到医院去验光，然后淘宝上买镜片和框架。。。
<abine> 唯独，眼镜行业好赚钱
<gfrog> abine: 2k的硬件，加上300人团队开发一年，标价20万，成交价在4-5万的样子。
<abine> 嗯
<gfrog> abine: 哦，1年扯了点，18个月吧
<abine> 300人太多了吧
<abine> 30个这样
<abine> 剩下的是业务推广
<abine> 销售
<black_angel> abine, 根本不可能有 30 个人来搞
<gfrog> abine: 你太小看这行了
<abine> 你不是说都抄别的公司么
<abine> 30个人还抄不来？
<gfrog> abine: FPGA自己焊的，内核转发流程自己实现，Web自己画，翻译成三国语言
<gfrog> abine: 擦，抄风格，还能连代码都抄嘛？
<abine> 。。。
<abine> 嗯
<black_angel> 我只想知道，卖得过 cisco 不？
<abine> 抄个皮囊
<abine> 而已
<abine> 肯定好卖
<abine> 卖给小企业
<black_angel> BYD 还 TM 抄宝马的 logo 呢
<maplebeats> 中兴华为不一直在卖这种东西么
<abine> 思科太贵，小企业买不起
<maplebeats> 我们学校全是中兴华为的设备，拿着CCNA去都能配出来，，，
<abine> 吉利抄老死赖死的外观
<black_angel> 哎，中国的企业不抄真的会死呀
<abine> 抄太难听了
<abine> 所以就有了微创新
<black_angel> 我觉得应该叫做新创
<abine> 。。。
<abine> 跑一个晚上的4线程破解密码应用
<abine> 主机应该不会挂掉吧？
<abine> 4个内核100%运行中
<abine> 风扇全速开启了
<kaio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131506/how-can-i-get-nvidia-cuda-or-opencl-working-on-a-laptop-with-nvidia-discrete-car
<^k^> kaio ⇪ ti: bumblebee - How can I get nVidia CUDA or OpenCL working on a laptop with nVidia discrete card/Intel Integrated Graphics? - Ask Ubuntu
<abine> http://finance.qq.com/a/20130116/001914.htm
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ 河南大用集团长期加工病死鸡卖给肯德基麦当劳_财经_腾讯网
<black_angel> 12.04 能装 wine QQ 2012，明天给堂妹装上
<abine> 别折腾了
<abine> 直接让她用webQQ
<black_angel> webqq 问题还多多呀
<abine> 没有修改过的QQ2012你用不了的
<abine> 你不信
<abine> 到时侯你还得继续折腾
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 恩。现在终于都能输入了。欣慰啊，虽然要3%手续费
<black_angel> 龙井版的，:)
<maplebeats> black_angel, wineqq还行吧
<lainme> ……
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 输错了
<black_angel> maplebeats, I'm testing.
<maplebeats> lainme, 啥玩意儿
<abine> 信用卡
<abine> 付款
<lainme> maplebeats: 翻页+回车的后果……
<abine> 龙井版的就是修改过的版本了
<abine> 黑天使
<maplebeats> abine, 我现在就在用这个版本，烦死个人了。。。
<abine> 嗯
<black_angel> 貌似能用，ibus 输入也正常，也能打开空间
<abine> 没有那么好用
<abine> 真的
<abine> 和原生的差远了
<black_angel> 能用就行
<maplebeats> black_angel, 除了比较卡以外，还行吧。。。
<black_angel> maplebeats, 我还以为是我虚拟机上的问题呢
<maplebeats> black_angel, 卡得我想哭
<abine> 全球美女富二代
<abine> 来啦
<black_angel> maplebeats, 你赶紧的，hack 一个不会卡的解决方案出来。
<abine> http://image1.caixin.com/2013-01-10/1357808628997585_660_440.jpg
<maplebeats> black_angel, 。。。没那个水平面。
<maplebeats> s/面//
<maplebeats> abine, 好丑，是谁啊
<abine> 你不如找马虎的兄弟
<abine> 饭团
<abine> 那是美女
<maplebeats> abine, 美女？
<abine> f付耳朵
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 网页上如此说的
<abine> 我是原话转达
<abine> 美女富恶带
<black_angel> abine, 你，是艺术家吧
<abine> 富二代
<abine> 这输入法没有联想功能啊
<abine> 要全部拼音打出来才行
<black_angel> 那人肯定是艺术家
<abine> younizhenhaolk：宗馥莉很漂亮啊 ，甜甜的……
<abine> 网友的评论
<CyrusYzGTt> 升級f18成功迴歸
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: rawhide 发来贺信
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 用了那个fedup嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 嗯，用 fedup 直接使用下載的iso
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 据说安装界面大变样
<abine> 好用么
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ XD
<abine> 有正式版了？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 輸入法佈局，值得吐槽
<abine> 没怎么关注F
<abine> 我下载了一个F17
<abine> 都没安装过
<abine> 准备在一台实体机子上安装
<abine> 然后卖掉
<maplebeats> abine, f17?
<maplebeats> abine, fedora18不是都出了么
<abine> 我以前下载的时候还没出啊
<abine> 老是跳票
<abine> 后来我没怎么关注了
<abine> 最近都在弄树莓派
<abine> 都快把这件事给忘掉了
<abine> 那台主机还扔在角落
<abine> 没有显示器
<abine> 卖掉一个显示器了（和树莓派一起卖掉的）
<abine> 应该要买个23寸的3D显示器
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺了。升級完了。明天再配置雙顯卡使用方案
<abine> 有电视剧关于孙子兵法的么？
<maplebeats> abine, 三国？
<abine> 三国不是
<abine> 是孙子兵法
<maplebeats> abine, 孙子兵法是什么时候的事
<maplebeats> abine, 我记得好像有
<abine> 在三国几百年之前
<abine> 就是春秋的时候
<abine> 春秋五霸
<abine> 想看孙武的故事
<abine> 还有孙膑的故事
<cleamoon> abine, 你為什麽要看孫子兵法呢？
<abine> 突然想看
<abine> 想看以前那些智慧
<abine> 很久以前的人们就拥有这样的智慧了
<abine> 妹子来啦
<abine> 谁要
<abine> 吱一声
<abine> 给你发过去
<abine> 保证是你喜欢的类型
<maplebeats> abine, 妹子 ？
<abine> 要么
<maplebeats> abine, 哪
<abine> 发给你
<maplebeats> 滚
<abine> 拉倒
<abine> 不要拉倒
<maplebeats> 要发也要发3D的
<abine> http://img1.gtimg.com/finance/pics/hv1/125/152/1244/80929985.jpg
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<abine> 木有3D的
<maplebeats> 你这啥审美观啊
<abine> 代码猴子的审美观啊
<abine> 这个才叫有共同语音
<abine> 语言
 * maplebeats forever alone
<abine> 快要下载好了
<abine> 经过漫长的等待
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你沒事弄什麽blog呀，妹子都弄沒了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, .......你怎么知道的
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你不是寫了...
 * maplebeats forever alone...
<maplebeats> wineqq怎么这么卡，比wine WOW还卡
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 用lwqq
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 在用。。。lwqq很多不爽。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 什麽不爽？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 各种
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 比如不能裸聊之类的
<cleamoon> maplebeats,  .........
<IRChat> 轻轻的我来了，轻轻的我走了！
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 用skype gtalk啊
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 愿意和你裸聊的还怕麻烦
<maplebeats> gebjgd, = =。打个比方 。。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 没有比方
<maplebeats> = =
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 还在公司呢
<^k^>  05:36
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-17
<imtxc> 众神们早
<abine> 蛋蛋 早
<solidsnake0> 大家早上好。。。
<hyp> 早上好
<chenshaoju> 早上好～
<NotMe> 陈邵菊？？
<NotMe> 父亲姓陈，母亲姓邵？
<NotMe> if_else?? i'm while(1);
<NotMe> wiping 是啥意思
<NotMe>  isn't e17 wiping your ~/.e  at this piont? 这个啥意思
<NotMe> 我在#e 里问问题，回了这么句话，我不懂啥意思
<iGoogle> 删除此目录
<iGoogle> 就是个人配置目录
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 他是问我是否删了这个目录么
<NotMe> 谢谢
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 胡敏惠好
<iGoogle> 贴完整的一句
<NotMe> 就是完整的额
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 贴上下文。这怎么会是完整的
<NotMe> http://imagebin.org/243166
<iGoogle> 强行翻译，就是，如果你不是e17，就删除这目录。
<NotMe> 看看这个
<NotMe> 是不是说配置已经更新，e17已经删除旧的并初始化新的configure了
<iGoogle> 模糊，大概就是删除旧配置目录，让系统新建立缺省的配置。
<NotMe> 我提了问题，他就回这一句话
<iGoogle> 字体那么小？
<NotMe> 就是那贴图的问题，他就回了这么句话，上下文就这么些
<iGoogle> e16的字体，就一直不爽的
<NotMe> e17了，十年了，最终释出了正式版
<chenshaoju> NotMe: 注意节操…… http://twitter.com/chenshaoju
<^k^> chenshaoju 啥, ⇪ 陈少举 (chenshaoju) on Twitter
<iGoogle> 少举？谁取这名的
<NotMe> chen
<ofan> yoooooooo
<NotMe> chenhaixiao, 不好意思，我还以为你的名字是你父母的姓结合的呢。我就曾经认识个人的名字是这么来的
<NotMe> 我还曾想，曾经有个扮演老毛的古月同志，他父亲姓古，母亲姓胡
<NotMe> 我喜欢e17，但是他的问题多多
<NotMe> 也喜欢 kde， 但他确实太大了
<NotMe> 不喜欢 gnome
<NotMe> 不喜欢 gnome3, 不喜欢ubuntu默认的那个desktop，untry啥的
<NotMe> 名字都忘了
<NotMe> 那个回答我问题的人，不理我了，可能我的烂英文吓着他了
<xshagua> xfce怎么样？
<Guest67311> 各位问个问题  windows系统下 如何确定 C盘是  hd0,0  还是    hd0,1 有什么工具没有
<ofan> 看你分区并里的顺序
<ofan> 分区表
<chenshaoju> iGoogle: ＝，＝
<xshagua> 直接在开始菜单里搜索格式化
<chenshaoju> Guest67311: 你是磁盘故障了还是？
<ofan> Guest67311:  看你分区表里的顺序
<xshagua> Guest67311：磁盘管理里可以看到
<chenshaoju> Guest67311: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=388266
<^k^> chenshaoju ⇪ ti: SOS,windows分区驱动号在linux怎么显示？ (hd0,0) 这样吗？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<NotMe> chenhaixiao, 是的
<Guest67311> 我用NeoGrub 在windows7下安装ubuntu  系统镜像放在C盘下 hd1,0 hd0,0 都无法引导进安装界面
<NotMe> Guest67311, 你是想硬盘安装么
<Guest67311> 嗯
<NotMe> Guest67311, 网上有很多教程的额。
<NotMe> Guest67311, 现在我都刻盘安装了，以前我一直用硬盘安装，但现在忘了，只要能进grub 就可以
<NotMe> 就改几个参数
<Guest67311> 用磁盘管理查看windows下的分区  c盘前面还有个100M的未分配的空间  这个会有影响吗？
<NotMe> 能进 grub 么
<Guest67311> 嗯  能进
<NotMe> 等等，我帮你找找。
<Guest67311> O(∩_∩)O谢谢
<iIlL10Oo> https://github.com/gmarik/vundle
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: gmarik/vundle · GitHub
<NotMe> 有一个方法，下载iso，然后装载iso为lo设备，剩下就好办了。
<Guest67311> 我系统镜像在地二块硬盘的第一个主分区上面 那么镜像的位置是不是就应该是  hd 1,0
<Guest67311> 嗯  我试试
<NotMe> Guest67311, http://www.2cto.com/os/201201/116338.html
<^k^> NotMe ⇪ ti: 通过iso引导ubuntu live-cd - Linux - 红黑联盟
 * pity 刚蛋疼更新了一下 vim 的插件，Powerline 挂掉了……
<ofan> pity: 喜闻乐见
<pity> ofan: 好像配置的写法和原来的有些不一样了
<NotMe> Guest67311, 希望对你有用
<iIlL10Oo> 硬盘安装很简单的
<huntxu> adam8157: 黑軸特價399啊
<NotMe> 这里有谁用 e17的
<MeaCulpa> .
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 我用
<NotMe> 我的问题在#e解决不了。我的英文太烂
<NotMe> iIlL10Oo, 我增加不了 personan applection 额
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 拖放进去就行
<NotMe> iIlL10Oo, 我增加不了 persona appliction 额
<NotMe> 不行
<NotMe> 试过了
<NotMe> 我是通过 ppa 安装的， 前俩天新装的
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 我没用ppa
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 系统自带的
<NotMe> 以前还未释出正式版的时候，那时我在archlinux，可以
<NotMe> 系统自带的应该行，但那是旧的额。旧的可以
<NotMe> 新的反倒不行了
<iIlL10Oo> 哦..
<NotMe> 郁闷额。等会我直接从源码里编译看看
<NotMe> 谁英语好的
<NotMe> 直接通过源码编译是否可以解决我的问题
<NotMe> 怎么翻译
<NotMe> 我英语没过1级
<iGoogle> 基本功能都不对的。何必折腾。明显有bug
<NotMe> 我超爱e17额
<NotMe> e17从源安装总会多少有问题，以前我也是通过编译的。
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 源码编译需要英文?
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 直接 make && sudo make install
<iGoogle> 你迷信的？编译能编译出不同的结果？
<NotMe> 我想在#e里问这个问题，确实一下。
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: ppa的版本可能旧了
<NotMe> 编译的是最新的代码额
<hyp> 英语有1级？
<iGoogle> ppa直接看包的日期
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 安装编译依赖是 apt-get build-dep e17
<iGoogle> 最新的，看提交的说明
<iGoogle> 会明显说明补丁了什么bug之类的
<NotMe> 以前的，e17的问题，通过编译就好了。以前是因为ubuntu自带的超老的。不知道现在的情况如何
<NotMe> 这么说吧，我超爱e17的，但有问题，不想放弃，死马当活马医了
<iGoogle> 哪除开落后很多版本
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 系统自带的没啥问题
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 就是没主题
<NotMe> iIlL10Oo, 现在不知道，以前的装很多的emodule都有问题
<iGoogle> e17除开图标好看，真没啥好的。
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: e17配置简单
<NotMe> iIlL10Oo, 有些emodule 系统根本没有，去e17下载编译，根本编译不过去
<NotMe> iIlL10Oo, 当时ubuntu的官方源的e17太老了
<iGoogle> 想念那些配置的小界面？
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: e17出来也没多久,还年轻
<hamo> adam8157: 基狗又要去英国？
<hyp> e17很好么
<NotMe> e17刚释放的正式版，用ppa的源装，应该和编译的没多大区别，我就是想死马当活马医。
<NotMe> hyp, 个人喜好额。没什么好不好。
<NotMe> 有些特性我喜欢的，kde也有相似的，kde也许的更好，但太大了
<hamo> adam8157: 你没有买到票是因为你没有用抢票助手把
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<NotMe> e17 轻巧很多，而且我也喜欢他的界面
<hyp> NotMe: 第一次听说这个，刚百度了下，是个桌面
<NotMe> 是额
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
<NotMe> 我在#e里问那个问题的时候，貌似那个回答的人没这个问题。肯定是哪理由问题
<iIlL10Oo> hyp: sudo apt-get install e17 , 然后注销,登录时选择 e17
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe:  rm ~/.e/ -r
<iGoogle> e16时候，记得图标都打包里面。真不爽
<NotMe> iIlL10Oo, 有问题。如果是ubuntu自带的应该没问题，我装的是PPA新的版本，有问题
<hamo> roylez 归位了？
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 删除配置试试
<NotMe> “直接通过源码编译是否可以解决我的问题” 这个怎么翻译，了却一下我的愿望啦
<NotMe> iIlL10Oo, 该试的都试了
<iGoogle> 自己去google translate
<NotMe> google translate 我这上不了。bing的翻译貌似不大对
<iGoogle> if i can solved this by compile source code?
<NotMe> iIlL10Oo, 我也重新删除了e17，包括配置，包括旧的
<NotMe> iGoogle, 谢谢了
<hyp> iIlL10Oo:我知道，我的源里只有e16
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 哦
<hyp> iIlL10Oo: 应该是上一个版本把
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 系统问题? 我用 12.04.1
<NotMe> me2
<NotMe> 我先装系统自带的，然后升级到PPa如何
<hamo> roylez 入台证搞定了？
<roylez> hamo: 搞定了
<NotMe> 不过还是有问题。有一个包的改名字了，我从ppa安装后，今天提示要升级，就提示错误了。
<NotMe> 还是通过编译了
<hamo> roylez 已经回魔都了？
<iGoogle> roylez: 18m搞这么官僚。入厕所，是不是也要证的。
<roylez> hamo: .
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以去玩台妹了
<iGoogle> roylez: 你还超重吧
<iGoogle> 买2个座位？
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 还是自己编译吧,不难
<hamo> roylez 你要踢神？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你基本是要买2个？
<iGoogle> hamo: 通常是你。lol
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 你试试,我有空也编译一下,从 git clone
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 2 个 what?
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 2个座位啊。坐飞机
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> iIlL10Oo, e17还是比较容易编译的。很少出现莫名其妙的错误
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 去，紧急出口或者第一排不好么？
<iGoogle> 啥。商务舱？
<NotMe> 是用 cmake 来编译的
<iIlL10Oo> NotMe: 是的
<NotMe> :)
<iGoogle> 奢侈的。nnnnd
<abine> 买两个好啊
<abine> 可以用来睡觉
<abine> 不被打扰
<hamo> iGoogle: 坏神
<hamo> iGoogle: 听说神你爆果照了？
<iGoogle> 以前，做公车，有胖子坐那，一半屁股都没坐进去的。。。
<iGoogle> hamo: ..
<abine> 蛤蟆你不怕被T？
<abine> LOL
<roylez> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/maskin-617510-carbon-call-valve-type-cup-respirator-american-standard-n95-pm2-5-10-pack-69.html
<^k^> roylez 啥, ⇪ MASkin 617510 活性炭+呼气阀型 杯型防护口罩（美标N95、除PM2.5、10只装）　69元包邮-亚马逊中国-国内促销,实用工具-什么值得买
<^k^> roylez 啥, ⇪ MASkin 617510 活性炭+呼气阀型 杯型防护口罩（美标N95、除PM2.5、10只装）　69元包邮-亚马逊中国-国内促销,实用工具-什么值得买
<abine> ？？
<abine> 买个贩毒面罩吧
<roylez> hamo: 今年几号过年？
<hamo> roylez 9
<hamo> roylez 你不会要在呆湾过年吧？
<roylez> hamo: 恩，过两天再来看火车票
<roylez> hamo: 3号从台湾返程
<hamo> roylez 你干脆呆湾过年算了
<roylez> hamo: 不跟你这渣说话，混饭去了
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<roylez> gfrog: 基娃
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕犇蛋蛋
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<imtxc> roylez: 基席已经在岛上了？
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙，你肥来啦
<hamo> gfrog: 还没找到靠谱翻墙机会那？ccie考完了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 牛啊，大神都ccie了
<gfrog> hamo: 考是考完了，不过没机会翻啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 那个试考几天？
<huntxu> adam8157: awesome 默認screen的排序是從左到右？
<gfrog> imtxc: 两次，一次两小时，一次8小时
<imtxc> gfrog: 8小时 壕，那考试费得多少啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 350 + 1750
<imtxc> gfrog: 刀？
<gfrog> imtxc: USD
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 这这这。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 有公司报销，我只掏了大概2k-3kRMB，算上开发票的税点
 * gfrog 帽帽这个每年培训经费的福利真赞。
<imtxc> gfrog: 这样啊，有钱的公司就是好。
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛儿，没钱公司，只不过有个给力福利
<MeaCulpa> 先给钱还是后报销？
 * MeaCulpa 也有培训，但是没钱垫付考试费
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 显然要先垫付，不过还好有信用卡
<MeaCulpa> 那没意思，没这个钱
<imtxc> gfrog: 信用卡也只能顶一个月。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿乃这个这个问句是一个意思啊。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 错开时间就来得及报销了嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 考不过就得自掏腰包，所以去年压力狂大。
<MeaCulpa> 报销的人很烦的
<MeaCulpa> 我是我们组唯一的非CATE
<imtxc> gfrog: 求各种Cisco资料
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 大公司报销确实麻烦，俺这里去ERP里填个单子，然后把各种材料扔给前台mm就好了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...Eth? FC?
<hamo> MeaCulpa: CATE是什么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 大学的时候复习过CCNA，没钱考...打算13年至少考一个嘛证书。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: Eth是啥啊
<fivesheep> 考证有啥用
<hamo> gfrog: 贵帽前台还管报销和复印收据？
<fivesheep> 不如多花点时间在github上填代码
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Certificated AIX Tech Expert之类
<gfrog> imtxc: NA好简单啊，各种不深入，至少NP level吧。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Ethernet
<imtxc> gfrog: 可以跳着考？
 * hamo AIX...
<gfrog> hamo: 不管，不过她管给那边office寄送文件。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我们是AIX tester...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: AIX现在什么公司负责认证阿？不会就是摸摸吧？
<imtxc> gfrog: 你都IE了，肯定看着NA好简单。
<gfrog> imtxc: 不行，我是说连在一起学。 NA都是些知其然不知其所以然的玩意
<archl> 需要帮助。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 外面的野鸡
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，这个有道理
<imtxc> gfrog: 求二手资料。
<hamo> adam8157: 裸姐需要你
<archl> 抓取 网页中的图片和描述整理成文本。。。
<archl> hamo: 蛤蟆。。。
<hamo> archl: 裸姐早
<archl> hamo: 白儿好。
<gfrog> imtxc: http://certcollection.org/index.html 想学RS的话，这里的资料足够了，连IE lab题目/解法都很准
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: IT Certification Forum - Articles - IT Certification Forum
<gfrog> imtxc: 其他的目前我还没找到啥好的分享网站
<imtxc> gfrog: 你没买过书啥的？
<imtxc> 上学的时候听说CCIE嘛的都是神一级的人物啊。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 都是电子的，加pad。买书不如买kindle，看kindle不如看pad
<archl> 文本和bitmap图片表格数据怎么处理呢？
<archl> gfrog:  其实。。。还是书最好。
<archl> gfrog: 就是买不起
<gfrog> imtxc: 现在不行了，我是37xxx号，各种被鄙视。
<imtxc> 。。。。pad不也要钱么
<archl> imtxc: 怎么样？
<gfrog> archl: 屌丝没地方放啊，搬家搬书太困难了。
<imtxc> archl: 对啊，那些书都好贵
<hamo> adam8157: 看来你要有新机油了...
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<imtxc> gfrog: 实验什么的你都是用模拟器做的？
<gfrog> imtxc: 交换要有真家伙，路由的基本都模拟器了
<gfrog> imtxc: 考试的时候troubleshooting竟然也都是模拟器
<archl> adam8157:  该问主席么？网络数据抓取？
<imtxc> gfrog: 擦，1750 都见不到真东西？
<adam8157> archl: 问gfrog啊, 有证儿的网络工程师
<gfrog> imtxc: ts才俩小时。剩下6个点折腾真家伙，5RT/4SW
<imtxc> gfrog: 霸气
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<archl> gfrog:  谢谢，给我点指点吧。 http://www.princess-wardrobe.com/eng/p2.asp?ItemClass1=Specical+Festival+Items&ItemClass2=Easter 把这里面的图片和描述和价格信息提取出来。 怎么个思路呢。
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ Princess-Wardrobe
<archl> 手工一个一个的复制出来好可怕。。。
<abine> 写个脚本
<archl> abine: 不会写。该从哪里开始？
<archl> 然后导出到什么样的格式？要包括图感觉需要比较麻烦的格式。
<imtxc> NP实验也得找个点家伙练练手啊。。。。
<imtxc> RH 的本本是不是有个电脑就可以。。
<Stifler> ls
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, 点点点. ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 23.51天
<gfrog> archl: 这是码农的活儿吧，分析下html就成呗。
 * gfrog 磁饭
<archl> gfrog:  分析要学应该可以，就是导出图比较麻烦。。。
<archl> 什么带图的格式？
<abine> archl: 你可以先把这个网站先完整镜像下来
<abine> 然后就可以出来那些图片了
<abine> 批量处理那些图片
<iGoogle> archl: 做爬虫？
<archl> iGoogle: 差不多那个意思。。。要求出 excel 文件？当订货单。。。
<iGoogle> 学perl嘛。小意思。输出excel嘛。有模块。
<hamo> adam8157: z.cn的备货有时候真心不如360buy阿
<hamo> adam8157: 但是我又不喜欢渣东
<adam8157> hamo: 我还有很多礼品券呢
<hamo> adam8157: 能报销，干吗用礼品卷
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157: 看你操作两个本，就觉得你真心高富帅阿
<imtxc> hamo: 你不是也有MBA了么
<hamo> imtxc: 没有阿
<imtxc> 。。装
<hamo> imtxc: 真没有阿，着了淡淡的道
<hamo> imtxc: 买了x230
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<imtxc> hamo: 一样壕啊，也是海淘的？ 年后到？
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<iGoogle> 2个本算啥。当年我一人5台电脑。 hamo
<iGoogle> roylez_: 尾巴。带点槟榔回来。
<imtxc> ig
<imtxc> iGoogle: 槟榔不是湖南的么
<hamo> imtxc: 没...没有淡淡壕...我只会从国内买东西...
<imtxc> hamo: 国内的不是更贵么
<hamo> iGoogle: 壕跟神还是不能比的...
<hamo> imtxc: 我笨阿
<imtxc> hamo: 以为你不茶钱
<imtxc> hamo: X230电池能用多久 adam8157
<abine> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDk3MzY3NzQ0.html
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ Raspberry pi，这个美女逆天了！—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<iGoogle> imtxc: 海南的嘛。
<iGoogle> 台湾有。青壳子
<imtxc> 求大神们入侵12306,在数据库里面给我写张票。
<hamo> imtxc: 这么gaoji的事情找淡淡壕
<maplebeats> imtxc, 出门右转，买个自行车
<maplebeats> abine, 你的审美观绝对有问题！
<abine> 饭团 美女不是我说滴
<iGoogle> 破视频，一直转
<abine> 我是原话转达而已
<abine> 表T我
<gfrog> adam8157: 收购礼品券儿
<maplebeats> abine, 但是你肯定是通过“美女”这关键词搜到的，然后表示同意了再发出来的！
<adam8157> gfrog: 我自己还要用呢...
<abine> G蛙不如收钱
<imtxc> 槟榔到底是个啥，看见很多小超市玻璃门上左边贴的槟榔，右边贴个成人保健
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕乃斗可以报销了
<gfrog> adam8157: s/斗/都/
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 收购礼品券儿
 * adam8157 没抢到软卧, 买了全价机票 555
<gfrog> hamo: 快去抱壕大腿 ^
<abine> imtxc: 槟榔吃了会上瘾
<imtxc> adam8157: 接着抢啊
<hamo> gfrog: 早上已然抱过了
<adam8157> imtxc: 早没了, 我第一下刷出来就没了软卧
<abine> 脸颊发烫
<gfrog> hamo: 继续抱
<iGoogle> 槟榔，本地和香烟一样的规模。 imtxc 产量大的
<iGoogle> 植物口香糖嘛
<abine> 木有爱
<imtxc> iGoogle: 这样啊。。。我以为是兴奋剂类型的什么呢
<hamo> gfrog: 壕不愿意让我抱大腿呢
<abine> 也算是一种兴奋剂了
<imtxc> abine: 跟红牛一样？
<iGoogle> abine: 专门晕倒你们这种人的
<abine> 哈
<iGoogle> 妹子吃了，都亢奋。
<abine> 神别黑我
<iGoogle> 脸颊发烫 <-
<abine> 反正吃了，就觉得热呼呼的
<abine> 脸上
<imtxc> 那我还是不尝了
<iGoogle> imtxc: 怕失身？
<abine> 尝尝没事
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我意识中槟榔是跟榴莲一样的味道。。。
<iGoogle> 。。。。
<abine> 榴莲的味道是和香蕉差不多
<adam8157> hamo: 今天他们集体不来了啊
<abine> 吃在嘴巴里的感觉
<hamo> adam8157: 饭饭？
<adam8157> hamo: èµ°
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 果然是过来人～～
<iGoogle> 饭团，你的破机器里面，是不是有无数资源的。
<iGoogle> 公布下
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 好呀
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 要哪种
<iGoogle> ftp开一个
<iGoogle> av全集嘛
<maplebeats> iGoogle, av没有，动漫一堆，你要哪部
<iGoogle> av动画
<maplebeats> 我找找
<abine> LOL
<abine> 水神
<iGoogle> 此领域，从未涉及。
<abine> 黑水邪神
<iGoogle> 你干嘛呢
<abine> LOL
<maplebeats> 么找到。。
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 谁信嘛
<abine> 有找到也说没有了
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 神你先把你的片子放出来吧
<abine> 鬼信
<abine> 神的也是动漫
 * maplebeats 我又不只一台电脑
<iGoogle> 我这，就上次imadper给的那个。
<abine> 看过了
<abine> 上次那个树莓派播放的么？
<iGoogle> 3d
<abine> 神
<maplebeats> 3D?
<iGoogle> 啥天啥丽的
<maplebeats> 一路向西我到是有
<abine> ？？
<iGoogle> 这啥片子。
<abine> HK出品的
<maplebeats> 没啥意思
<maplebeats> 搞笑的
<abine> 烂片来的
<iGoogle> 某人某主页上，都是性感的动漫。记得是
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 谁的
<iGoogle> 问我？
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 谁的主页上有性感动漫啊
<iGoogle> 哟，装得
<maplebeats> iGoogle, = =!
<iGoogle> 我找噶嘛去了。
<maplebeats> iGoogle, .......
<yunfan> https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing  ssd vps 额
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ SSD Cloud Servers from $5/Month, Hourly Billing, Pay-As-You-Grow | DigitalOcean
<ofan> yunfan: 看着不错
<ofan> yunfan: kvm? openvz? 还是xen?
<alpha080> http://lixian.vip.xunlei.com/actives/lx_free/
<^k^> alpha080 啥, ⇪ 迅雷离线下载免费使用资格领取处
<yunfan> ofan: 不知道 可以免费一个月  先弄个44
<ofan> yunfan: 看了 是kvm的
<ofan> yunfan: 价格相当不错啊，流量还免费
 * MeaCulpa 迅雷离线还是颇有用
<yunfan> ofan: 主要是无限流量 我觉得这个花得来 其实我就觉得流量很烧钱
<ofan> yunfan: 对，流量最贵
<imtxc> yunfan: ssd vps?
<chenshaoju> yunfan: ofan: 我对SSD在这种VPS上用持有怀疑态度。本身不适合频繁写入的SSD能经得起这样折腾么。
<ofan> chenshaoju: 怀疑吧
<yunfan> chenshaoju: 我对ssd也不感冒 我只是看中他的价格与流量免费这个features
<yunfan> ofan: 我的linode这价格都可以买他的2G ram的了
<imtxc> yunfan: 这家店靠谱么，跑路概率大么
<ofan> yunfan: 早说了linode很不值
<ofan> 买了个$5的
<ofan> 用cloudflare做个cdn去
<MeaCulpa> SSD就是Enterprise忽悠玩意儿
<yunfan> ofan: 那没办法 以前没有找到这个 这个也不过是我刚才看到gmail广告点进去的
<yunfan> imtxc: 跑路了也没及块钱
<chenshaoju> 这个去年在Twitter上就有讨论，认为是噱头 https://twitter.com/cosbeta/status/273609393348681728 。
<^k^> chenshaoju 啥, ⇪ Twitter / cosbeta: ssd 硬件raid1 ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 你买了一年的么
<ofan> Your trial period will last 12 hours.
<ofan> yunfan: 只能试用12个小时
<yunfan> ofan: 哦 那就12小时好了
<ofan> ping 50ms
<chenshaoju> 香港？日本？韩国？
<yunfan> ofan: 你在墙外 额
<imtxc> yunfan: 你选的ubuntu么
<chenshaoju> ,,,,
<yunfan> imtxc: 恩 1204x32
<yunfan> ofan: ping不乐观 我这600ms 不过ssh登录上去不卡 不知道为毛
<ofan> yunfan: 服务器在纽约
<ofan> yunfan: 离国内太远
<yunfan> ofan: 面向老外创业就不需要考虑国内了
<abine> 国内没有买应用花钱的习惯
<archl> abine: 当然有啊。无数游戏会员物件费
<hamo> ofan: 呕饭，你的vpn咋收费萨？
<abine> 玩盗版的多
<ofan> hamo: 我自己的？
<yunfan> abine: 网游
<abine> 网游没法盗版
<hamo> ofan: 你不出售vpn了？
<abine> 只好乖乖交钱
<yunfan> 不知道自己做个网游会如何
<ofan> hamo: o 看成vps了，vpn 9 RMB/月
<hamo> ofan: 流量啥的呢？
<abine> 要有服务器
<ofan> hamo: 没限制
<abine> yunfan: 要蛮牛
<abine> 要烧钱
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<abine> 砸出来的
<abine> 现在网游太多了
<abine> 简直就是多如牛毛
<abine> 没点特别的
<Stifler> vpn=翻墙？
<yunfan> 弄个面向程序员的网游
<yunfan> 给程序员一个细菌 让他编程去发展壮大
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 衍生出一个千头百足怪物
<abine> LOL
<yunfan> 就像云服务一样 按细菌消耗的资源收费 当然 你可以吞别人的细菌 冲抵费用
<abine> 不断的改进基因组合
<maplebeats> yunfan, linux不就是么
<abine> 话说，现在linux真的就像是一个网游了
<abine> 自由改造创建的网游
<yunfan> Stifler: 我在淘宝上买了个新疆的马肉  额
<abine> 马肉不好吃
<abine> 象蜻蜓肉
<abine> 你还不如买切糕
<yunfan> 好不好吃 因人而异 吃过才知道
<void1> 蜻蜓肉...
<abine> 嗯
<void1> 怎么不是蚊子肉...
<abine> 蜻蜓肉
<ofan> nnnd 在vps上ping另一个vps，比我自己ping还快
<abine> 你见蚊子腿上的肉长啥样/
<abine> LOL
<yunfan> 额 我这ping linode不如我自己ping快
<imtxc> ofan: 你都50ms了还不够快？
<abine> 要0.001ms
<ofan> 网速确实快，arch更新都2MB+
<Stifler> yunfan: 新疆的马肉刚刚的
<ofan> 擦 更新成systemd就崩溃了
<maplebeats> ofan, .....
<ofan> nnd ssd启动太快了，都看不到grub界面
<Stifler> 快下班了，哈哈哈哈
<maplebeats> ofan, 。。。= =
<imtxc> ofan: grub界面？
<yunfan> Stifler: 还有骆驼肉鹿肉
<yunfan> Stifler: 你终于去阿拉伯了？
<Stifler> yunfan: 有
<Stifler> yunfan: 还在新疆
 * yunfan 韵达慢递真慢
<yunfan> Stifler: 那怎么说快下班了 时间不对啊
<yq> 很久没来了
<yq> 各位安好啊
<Stifler> yunfan: 对的呢啊，我们这都2点下班
 * Stifler go dinner
<yunfan> Stifler: 额 为毛2i点下  北京时间么
<jusss> http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/KernelTech/57797
<^k^> jusss 啥, ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<jusss> page table error
<yq> Q:我可以弱弱的问个问题么？老的台式机，装的xp系统。没法启动，黑屏，只有一个光标在闪烁。用光盘去重装，没法进入PE。求解决办法？大神……
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<hamo> yq: 我已经呼叫大神了
<alpha080> 来这里问这个。。。
<adam8157> yq: syq? 扔了...
<jusss> hamo: help.
<alpha080> 没有windows的irc么？
<yunfan> pe?
<yq> 额……主要是老师的机器
<ofan> yq: 这个问题我遇到过
<jusss> hamo: page table error
<yunfan> yq: pe问题可以去 #microsoft
<hamo> jusss: 我帮你呼叫大神
<alpha080> yq: 给你老师装个linux
<jusss> hamo:http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/KernelTech/57797
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<yq> 我用ubuntu+win8
<iIlL10Oo> yq: 安装 ubuntu 吧
<yq> alpha080: 那他会疯掉的哈哈哈
<alpha080> 旧机子装什么ubuntu啊。。
<yq> iIlL10Oo: 哈哈……我正在转型，ubuntu—+window8
<adam8157> jusss: bug
<iIlL10Oo> yq: 哦
<yq> alpha080: 学校同一的那种办公机器嘛……soso
<yq> alpha080: 各种盗版xp。
<alpha080> yq: 装成双系统啊，神不知鬼不觉的
<yq> alpha080: 呵呵……我自己就是双系统的说。那台老机器是老师在用着。
<alpha080> 然后给linux加个xp主题
<hamo> adam8157: 拜
<imtxc> 什么时候掉线了都发现不恶劣。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 乖
<imtxc> 什么拼音。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 求请客吃糖
<alpha080> yq: 你老师要是觉得奇怪就说这是xp2012,最新的windows系统
<yq> alpha080: 我本来想拿u盘的livecd给吧重要资料给备份下，结果只显示一句linux的版权信息就然后了
<ofan> yunfan: 那vps已经被我rebuild 3次了
<yunfan> adam8157: 泡到妞了?
<yunfan> ofan: so?
<ofan> yunfan: 没有so
<adam8157> hamo: 什么鬼糖
<yq> alpha080: 就没有然后了
<yunfan> ofan: 无聊
<ofan> yunfan: 哼
<imtxc> ofan: 12小时内rebuild 次数最多的优惠不
<alpha080> yq: 显示啥了？换个livecd?sysrecue
<yunfan> ofan: 前途不大
<yq> 闲问一句：经常活跃的各位都是忙什么的啊
<hamo> yq: adam8157负责壕，我们负责拜壕...lol
<alpha080> yq: 学生最多
<adam8157> hamo: 真想ban了你
 * hamo 扣腚
 * adam8157 下午休息
<alpha080> yq: 把硬盘拆出来备份呀
<yq> alpha080: 我把ubuntu-12.04desktop烧录到u盘，然后想着引导进入livecd。结果那笨蛋机器显示：linux 19**-2011 peter之类的一句话
<yq> alpha080: 实在不行我就果断拆硬盘了
<alpha080> yq: 你直接烧录到u盘了？
<jusss> adam8157: so那能解决吗
<yq> alpha080: 拿ULTRAISO把iso扔到u盘了。usb-hdd和usb-zip模式都试过了
<alpha080> yq: 这不行吧？你确信在其他机子上也能引导，去看看怎么做liveusb吧
<adam8157> jusss: 有完整的代码和log可以试一下, 这样的我搞不来
<yq> alpha080: 在我的笔记本上跟lab的台式机上都可以的
<yq> alpha080: 现在有种砸了那台笨蛋机器的冲动
 * bluezd momo adam8157 hamo 
<alpha080> 再弄个sysrecue 的 liveusb试试看，不行就只能拆盘了
<yq> alpha080: ok
<yq> alpha080: 洒家去试试
<yq> alpha080: 谢谢。这个不能忘给你说
<yq> alpha080: 哈哈
<jusss> adam8157: 我echo disk|sudo tee /sys/power/state出现这种信息的，page table error
<jusss> adam8157: 2.6的内核
<yq> 、quit
<adam8157> jusss: 这样真不要定位
<jusss> adam8157: 在echo disk|sudo tee /sys/power/state前，执行了一下sync，会不会是这个原因
<adam8157> jusss: 不碍的
 * adam8157 我想打台球
<qiao> adam8157: 那你过来吧。。。
<adam8157> qiao: 那多不好意思
<qiao> adam8157: 嘎嘎，那又啥不好意思的，前台妹子还能不让你进来？！
<adam8157> qiao: 当然不会让我进去....
<qiao> adam8157: 你走的时候就没找人家妹子聊聊天之类的～
<adam8157> qiao: 靠 我都不认识
<qiao> adam8157: 唉，你平时都不关心公司的妹纸。。。
<maplebeats> adam8157, 少骗人
<qiao> +1
 * yunfan 我看你是想打炮
<jusss> 打炮是什么
<maplebeats> jusss, 你装纯
<jusss> maplebeats: ？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋估计就没认真工作过。舒服惯了。
 * bluezd 脑袋晕
<yunfan> jusss: 小心糟人轮
<jusss> yunfan: ....
<yunfan> jusss: 你还装
<jusss> yunfan: 我百度了一下，明白了
<yunfan> jusss: 你今年多大了 家里几口人 学什么专业 胸围多少
<jusss> yunfan:在等拉网线的，10Mb的光纤
<jusss> 电信的
<yunfan> jusss: 哪里？
<jusss> 拉网线的赶快来吧，我要玩dnf
<jusss> yunfan: 我在家
<archl> jusss: 胸围几何？
<yunfan> 就是问你家哪里
<jusss> 家里要拉电信的10Mb的光纤，我家邢台
<jusss> archl: 没量过，不知
<jusss> 赶快来吧，我要玩dnf
<jusss> 30深渊票在等着我，史诗装备在向我招手，拉网线的赶快来吧
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DNF
<CyrusYzGTt> DNF
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Features/DNF - FedoraProject
<jusss> ...
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: dota好玩
<jusss> http://dnf.qq.com/main.shtml
<^k^> jusss 啥, ⇪ 地下城与勇士-DNF-官方网站-腾讯游戏-格斗网游王者之作,300万同时在线
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DNF
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Features/DNF - FedoraProject
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 我感觉澄海比dota好
<nopcall> 有没有类似rss2email的软件啊。。想弄mutt里。
<nopcall> http://www.oschina.net/news/36770/12306_ticket_helper?p=1#comments
<^k^> nopcall ⇪ ti: 12306 抢票版插件拖垮 Github 服务器 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<adam8157> hamo: RH给我发保险报销了...
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 节操何在
<bluezd> adam8157: 看来 RH 还是很靠谱的嘛
<adam8157> bluezd: 那是相当靠谱
 * bluezd 爱 RH 到永远
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<hamo> ...
<hamo> bluezd: 那你不爱 adam8157了？
<bluezd> hamo: ......
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<bluezd> adam8157: 蛤蟆有 linode 的 VPS ?
<adam8157> bluezd: dooloo嘛
<jusss> 壕
<bluezd> 壕
<bluezd> adam8157: VPS 上禁止用 irc 之类的东西吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 他代理而已
<adam8157> bluezd: irc应该不禁吧
<jusss> sunshine face feel cool
<yunfan> 发现淘宝上有些卖的太阳能发电还不错
<yunfan> 禁这禁那 那是hosting
<yunfan> vps只要你不托管违法的东西 谁管你
<adam8157> bluezd: 回家的票买了么
<bluezd> adam8157: 正在纠结买哪天的呢
<adam8157> bluezd: 明天的
<bluezd> adam8157: 买2月1号或者2号的
<adam8157> bluezd: 我擦...
<adam8157> bluezd: 我买的5号的
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，动车？
<adam8157> bluezd: 没动车, 软卧没抢到, 全价机票 555
<bluezd> adam8157: 我只能买软卧了
<yunfan> 想不到还有速冻冰带  一直以为只能靠压缩
<maplebeats> adam8157, 机票要提前多久买才有打折
<adam8157> maplebeats: 过年的机票咋提前都没折扣 最多八九折
<maplebeats> adam8157, 2月末，3月初的呢
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你去 qunar.com看看就知道了
<maplebeats> adam8157, 10号以前的真便宜。。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 12.04 里面的 gbd 才 7.4 版本,太旧了
<iIlL10Oo> 还得 自己用源码编译
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: 不够使?
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 是的, gdbserver 报错: Malformed packet(b) (missing colon)
 * maplebeats ...还是火车便宜，干脆做火车算了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 买不到
<maplebeats> adam8157, 呃。。。真纠结= =
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我都是买软卧 买不到就飞机...  以前软卧很好抢 但今天失败了
 * adam8157 又来活儿了
<maplebeats> adam8157, = =
<archl> adam8157:  直接找人搭车回去？
<adam8157> archl: 不好找
<maplebeats> adam8157, 自己买呀，壕
<jusss> 芍菊走了
<adam8157> archl: 飞机蛮好 快
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋高级货，皮肤细嫩，无软卧睡不着。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 软卧睡着也超级难受的
<iGoogle> 飞机2头难受。
<jusss> 芍菊又来了
<iGoogle> 好多了嘛
<iGoogle> 可怜的，每年回家的人们。
<archl> adam8157:  恩。你适合飞机—确实飞机爽快，直上直下的最好玩了1
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 。。。
<maplebeats> archl, = =
<iGoogle> 飞机坐久了。有综合症
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 啥综合症
<iGoogle> 不记得名了。
<archl> maplebeats:  你不觉得吗。上上下下的，全身都轻松了～
<jusss> 空姐综合症
<maplebeats> archl, = =，我觉得很累
<bluezd> adam8157: 又接个活？
<iGoogle> archl: 你适合坐风筝旅游。潍坊嘛
<archl> maplebeats: 又不是你上窜下跳的。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。风筝旅游死亡率太高
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯 又接了个bug, 上周没干活, 这周接了这是第三个
<iGoogle> archl: 你试过再说。
<void1> 自行车回家
<maplebeats> adam8157,你修的是android内核还是桌面内核呃
<adam8157> maplebeats: 桌面啊, 我们哪有android内核
 * mosesofmason O_o chenshaoju
<maplebeats> adam8157, ubuntu phone啊
<chenshaoju> mosesofmason: ＝，＝　肿么了？
<archl> iGoogle: 话说。人在风筝上，真的可以保持好几天不下来吗？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 那个又不是android
<iGoogle> archl: 飘上去，然后滑翔。多美好
<archl> html5
<chenshaoju> 不是QT吗？
<iGoogle> 没内核bug修吧
<maplebeats> adam8157, 但是和android内核肯定有一腿呀
<iGoogle> 太高级了。你。 maplebeats
<archl> iGoogle: 滑翔的一般都飞不过1个小时。
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 我啥都不知道。。。只是想吐槽
<iGoogle> archl: 翼装，最多可以1.5km
<mosesofmason> chenshaoju, 你肿麼在這裡...
<archl> maplebeats: 你不是槽男吗
<jusss> iGoogle: 我有，page table error
<archl> iGoogle: 我说时间啊
<chenshaoju> jusss: 是掉线了。。。
<iGoogle> 时间，哪就是几分钟嘛。
<jusss> iGoogle: eir 0x000010
<archl> iGoogle: 风筝似乎可以飞几天---
<maplebeats> archl, 不是有那种滑翔翼么
<iGoogle> jusss: 问蛋蛋。太高级
<jusss> iGoogle:http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/KernelTech/57797
<^k^> jusss 啥, ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<onlylove> kk呢……
<onlylove> test
<yunfan> 还是飞机好
<iGoogle> archl: 你不断线，飞得出去？
<jusss> iGoogle: wenguole
<^k^> onlylove, 点点点. ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 23.35天
<chenshaoju> mosesofmason: Freenode支持SSL……
<archl> iGoogle: 不断线，力都是向上的？
<maplebeats> archl, 你可以去试试从国际空间站上滑翔下来
<archl> maplebeats: 着火了
<iGoogle> 那缠他问。 jusss 他现在是C家FAE
<iGoogle> archl: 。。。没这说法吧
<archl> FAE?
<maplebeats> FAE是啥
<iGoogle> 贴面支持啊。
<palomino|working> 现场支持工程师
<palomino|working> ...... , iGoogle
<palomino|working> 这样
<iGoogle> 破马，你歪曲事实。
<archl> adam8157: 啊。有人要你啊。
<archl> adam8157: 都在北京么。
<maplebeats> archl, 好像是
<adam8157> archl: 啊?
<adam8157> iGoogle: fae是啥
<archl> Field Applications Engineer
<archl> Sales engineering
<iGoogle> no 我们都是说 face to face 支持的。
<iGoogle> lol
<archl> adam8157: 有人要你，说明，他们用Ubuntu吧。
<archl> 我只是这样随意猜的
<mosesofmason> chenshaoju, 能看到你 IP...
<chenshaoju> mosesofmason: 是……无所谓，没隐藏。。。
 * maplebeats gaoji
<jusss> 好冷
<yunfan> palomino|working: faq Engineer?
<jusss> 阳光照在脸上，还是觉得好冷
<yunfan> jusss: 你家哪里？
<chenshaoju> jusss: 递暖暖宝。
<jusss> yunfan: 河北邢台
<yunfan> jusss: 北方有什么冷的 额都有暖气的
<jusss> chenshaoju: 芍菊
<chenshaoju> jusss: ＝，＝
<jusss> yunfan: 我屋里没暖气...
<yunfan> jusss: 北方这的干冷不如南方的湿冷啊 只要不刮风
<iGoogle> jusss: 暖宫贴。赶紧去买。
<mosesofmason> chenshaoju, #acfun 都沒進啊~~
<jusss> yunfan: 我这一连7天都是阴霾的天，没太阳
<iGoogle> 额。又关了蛤蟆。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 放了
<chenshaoju> mosesofmason: 啊？有这个频道？我去看看。。
<jusss> iGoogle: 那是啥？你经常用？
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆就是开心果
<iGoogle> jusss: 额。你不是没暖气嘛。
<iGoogle> 是阴气上升，阳气不足的症状。
<jusss> iGoogle: 没听过这个东东
<yunfan> jusss: 我们那是山里 早上很晚才有太阳 傍晚很早就没太阳 哪能跟我们那比呢 几十年了也没暖气啊
<iGoogle> lol 淘宝有买。去吧
<iGoogle> 不下雪了。nnnnnnd
<yunfan> 那就开始化了 嘿嘿
<iGoogle> 我的皮大衣，还没穿过一次。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 给我的x230买了两年的延保
<adam8157> iGoogle: 送我
<bluezd> adam8157: 手机买了吗？
<yunfan> 化雪时候可以穿
<adam8157> bluezd: 买不到啊
<iIlL10Oo> 新版本 gdb 也一样 Malformed packet(b) (missing colon): ore:0;
 * yunfan 妇道人家就是喜欢皮草啊
<iGoogle> adam8157: 额。你穿不出去的。太年轻了，不适合。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 没事儿
<iGoogle> 。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 火车票搞定了
<adam8157> bluezd: z?
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 一辈子搞 z ... 的命
<adam8157> bluezd: 现在有几个z?
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.7.2-201.fc18.x86_64 #1 SMP
<iGoogle> 好秘密的。啥z。
<bluezd> adam8157: 3 个
<adam8157> bluezd: 正好
<jusss> 同问
<bluezd> adam8157: 你还关心这个 ......
<iIlL10Oo> 问题终于找到了, gdb 版本比 server
<iIlL10Oo> 旧
<adam8157> bluezd: 操心这个习惯了
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，这个我理解，都是工作狂～
 * yunfan 活该撸管
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.techbang.com/posts/11967-a-channel-b-flute-c-flute-26-sectors-out-of-code-letters-will-do
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt 啥, ⇪ A槽、C槽到D槽，Windows 系統 26 個磁區代號字母用完會怎樣？ | T客邦 - 我只推薦好東西
<roylez_> adam8157: 有钱，居然买延保
<adam8157> roylez_: 不贵啊 一年两百三十五
<roylez_> adam8157: 有钱
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 这x230我准备用好久的
<roylez_> adam8157: 为了换电脑，我也要辞职
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 受够了这stinkpad了
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋这么守旧
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez_: 那你用啥
<adam8157> iGoogle: 不是守旧 是穷
<iGoogle> 乐乐为了电脑，连老婆都肯换。
<roylez_> adam8157: 华硕、macbook.....只要不是stinkpad，其他都还好
<iGoogle> 穷。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: think和lenovo分了部门 以后可能乐观呢
<roylez_> jusss: 消失了
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。乐乐，你搞阴的
<jusss> roylez_: 没
<roylez_> jusss: o
<jusss> roylez_: 刚睡醒
<iGoogle> roylez_: 好久没关心你了。你最近有新老婆了没。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 没
<iGoogle> 难道lag了？
<iGoogle> 还没找到目标啊。赶紧换公司。
<jusss> roylez_: 做梦梦到拉网线的来了，然后我能玩dnf了，再然后就醒了，发现拉网线的还没来
 * adam8157 想下班了
 * iGoogle 年轻的时候，换公司和玩一样，其实是看不到美女就换公司。
<jusss> roylez_: 用mbp retina看电影不知啥效果
<iGoogle> 支持大家换
<jusss> iGoogle: 换？老婆？
<iGoogle> 换吧。
<iGoogle> 看了一眼，幸好没在。
<iGoogle> 不准乱说了。
 * adam8157 又来了个活儿...
<iGoogle> 看着蛋蛋不停的挣钱，我们真嫉妒。
<iGoogle> 一个小时多少米啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 一个小时多少米啊？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 又不是计件工资
<iGoogle> 计时嘛
<adam8157> roylez_: 一麻袋
<iGoogle> 。。。。
<iGoogle> 土豆才一麻袋的。
<jusss> iGoogle: 访问utube之类的网站会让几秒钟登不上网站，这是为啥
<iGoogle> jusss: 改https
<iGoogle> jusss: 额，你不穿衣服，就到处流窜。哪活该。
<bcao> adam8157, 你是工资日结么
<adam8157> bcao: 不是啊
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 神又在说什么风凉话呢
<jusss> iGoogle: 我想如果不停地访问utube会不会使局域网内其它机子一直登不上网站？
<adam8157> bcao: ps, 另外找了一家 手续费100 很靠谱
<bcao> adam8157, 求名字
<iGoogle> jusss: 当然
<adam8157> bcao: 你又不用这个
<roylez_> adam8157: 黄金大米？
<bcao> 万一用呢。真傻
<adam8157> roylez_: 我想吃黄金大米 哪里有得卖?
<adam8157> bcao: 用的时候再说啦
<jusss> iGoogle: 冒充你的ip向gfw发送utube的访问，然后gfw就能把你灭了？
<iGoogle> 这nick好。 caob
<iGoogle> jusss: 你要局域网停顿？
 * maplebeats is away: /nick maplebeats_away
<jusss> iGoogle: 想知道怎么利用gfw，不能一直被日，也得学日呀
<iGoogle> maplebeats: hi， 啊萎
 * maplebeats is back (gone 00:00:23)
<maplebeats> iGoogle, ....
<iGoogle> jusss: 穿斗篷嘛。
<adam8157> bcao: "16:36 < iGoogle> 这nick好。 caob"
<maplebeats> xchat不会用。。。。
<imtxc> lollolololololololololololololololo
<jusss> iGoogle: ...ip spoof是很难实现的吗；
<jusss> iGoogle: ？
<iGoogle> 这不会。问别人
<imtxc> yunfan: ofan 只能玩12hours啊
<iGoogle> 能玩ofan了？
<jusss> iGoogle: 伪装你的ip访问外网，让gfw灭了你，哇咔咔，
<iGoogle> 咋可能。你以为那么傻能伪装哦
<jusss> 玩ofan
<iGoogle> 硬件路由会管理的
 * Stifler is back
<jusss> iGoogle: 以前忘在哪见到过一篇文章是讲怎么让gfw为你服务攻击对手的
<imtxc> iGoogle: jusss 不是玩ofan，是跟着他们一起玩那个免费一天的VPS
<maplebeats> tenzu, 疼疼好
<jusss> iGoogle: 不光被gfwed还要gfw别人
<imtxc> tenzu: 疼老湿好
<yunfan> imtxc: 觉得好 就买
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆好
<iGoogle> imtxc: 知道，只是提醒你的语法问题。
<iGoogle> jusss: 过时的东西，少看
<maplebeats> imtxc, = =！
<imtxc> iGoogle: 标点错了，下次注意。
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 求op
<imtxc> maplebeats: 他自己都没
<iGoogle> 额。干嘛
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 我想清理掉我的外号
<iGoogle> 没看出有啥啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 12小时也试不出什么来嘛，ping时延到比较大
<iGoogle> 。。 找城管。 roylez_
<jusss> iGoogle: ...我是一点都不懂的小白，
<IntelDan> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<^k^> IntelDan 啥, ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<iGoogle> .
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个本来就不适合你玩的 是适合向老外建站提供服务
<imtxc> yunfan: 那就不玩了。
<imtxc> yunfan: 无限流量比较好
<jusss> 玩ofan，一定不错
<IntelDan> 同样是小白，慢慢长进，当然要做个能自我成长的小白
<maplebeats> IntelDan, 啥？
<tenzu> maplebeats: imtxc yoooooooooooooooooooo
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆不是我取的名字啊，所以城管不会协助你的。
<adam8157> tenzu: yo
<IntelDan> …………
<iGoogle> 媒婆？ lol
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁
<imtxc> tenzu: 且可闹
<iGoogle> tenzu: ....!!!
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼猪九千岁
<imtxc> tenzu: 疼老师个给个帽子玩。。。
<maplebeats> iGoogle, !!!!
<iGoogle> 这是那样。。。
<iGoogle> 九千岁 ！！！
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 自残了。。。。
<iGoogle> lol
<tenzu> imtxc: 找阿当君要帽子
<tenzu> iGoogle: 拜神
 * maplebeats ....
<iGoogle> 瞬间回唐朝了。
 * imtxc 求帽子ban媒婆， cc adam8157 roylez_
<jusss> iGoogle: 你还不下班，以前跑的挺快的呀
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<iGoogle> ban 不如掐架好玩。
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当哪天回家？
<adam8157> tenzu: 2.5
<tenzu> adam8157: 会带煎饼么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天买到的是头等舱么
<adam8157> tenzu: 我们那里木有煎饼啊
<imtxc> tenzu: 煎饼山东带过来凉了就不好吃了
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋老家是哪里的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 经济舱啊 必须的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 威海
<imtxc> 好像潍坊什么地方有煎饼
<bcao> adam8157, 别慌
 * adam8157 我们那里没有煎饼!
<iGoogle> 哦。草啊。你不在威海呆。跑破帝都，吸废气。。。。
<imtxc> 煎饼都没的，那拿什么卷大葱吃
<IntelDan> PM2.5
<iGoogle> 记得了。。。。唉
<iGoogle> 威海，多好的地方。
<maplebeats> imtxc, = =！
<imtxc> ..............
<adam8157> iGoogle: 是哦
<iGoogle> 为了你的身体，回家吧。
<adam8157> iGoogle: ... 回家多无聊
<imtxc> iGoogle: 是不是去了也会醉氧啊
<iGoogle> 。。
<archl> 煎饼不就是吃凉的么。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 哪不知道。以前去，那空气好啊。
<archl> 煎饼+奶油蛋糕
<imtxc> archl: 不卷大葱不好吃
<tenzu> archl: 。。。
<imtxc> lol
<maplebeats> imtxc, 为毛要吃大葱
<imtxc> maplebeats: 。。。媒婆
<IntelDan> 貌似山东老乡不少撒……
<archl> maplebeats: 大葱沾酱，香，煎饼，香
<iGoogle> archl: 鼻子插根葱。
<archl> tenzu: 不错啊。
<iGoogle> lol
<archl> iGoogle: 那就不好了。不灵活
<maplebeats> IntelDan, 没有啊
<iGoogle> 。。。威武啊。
 * imtxc 寻找老乡
<adam8157> iGoogle: 威武了 但是不能屈
<IntelDan> 额，都卷葱的……
<maplebeats> archl, 为啥我没吃过。。。
<archl> imtxc: 你是哪里？
<imtxc> archl: 拉面都
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你也是山东的
<iGoogle> adam8157: hoho
<adam8157> maplebeats: ?
<maplebeats> adam8157, 不。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 听说啥？
<archl> imtxc: 兰州？
<maplebeats> archl, 大葱酱
<imtxc> archl: .
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。我也没吃过大葱酱。。。你厉害，是蘸甜面酱
<archl> imtxc: 烧饼？
<imtxc> archl: 木有烧饼 烧饼不是河北的么
<maplebeats> archl, 我哪有？
<IntelDan> 山东也叫烧饼…………
<tenzu> 驴肉火烧好吃
<maplebeats> 烧饼。。。
<archl> imtxc: 烧饼这个称谓——代表几十种饼。
<imtxc> IntelDan: 我只知道山东吧馒头叫炊饼。。。。 大郎卖的
<archl> maplebeats: 那么你发明大葱酱吧。
 * imtxc 估计要被kick啊。。。
<archl> imtxc: 馒头就叫馒头。。。
<archl> imtxc: 吃窝窝头吧
<imtxc> 窝窝头是啥
<IntelDan> kick who？
<maplebeats> imtxc, 馒头？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 肯定不是
<maplebeats> kick imtxc
<archl> imtxc: 就是怕股
<maplebeats> imtxc, 没漂白的馒头？
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 听名字感觉窝窝头是比较硬的食物
<maplebeats> imtxc, 馒头放久了也很硬。。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 那就是没漂白的硬馒头
<tenzu> 窝窝头不是玉米面的么
<IntelDan> 芋头面的更香，哈哈
 * imtxc 表示还没见过窝窝头
<archl> imtxc:  maplebeats  就是玉米面做的成型的中间有个窝的和馒头形状类似的食物，或者同材料的饼。
<imtxc> 芋头是什么
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc, .....
<maplebeats> 磨芋？
<archl> imtxc:  Colocasia esculenta
<IntelDan> 地瓜…………
<imtxc> archl: 我真没见过啊。。。 吃的东西我见过的可以数过来。
<imtxc> 地瓜啊，就是红薯不
<archl> imtxc: 吃中国的全部谷物。
<IntelDan> right
<archl> 吃高粱
<maplebeats> 缅甸是不是社会主义国家
<archl> imtxc: 也是白薯。
<archl> imtxc: 只要不是土豆的就是地瓜
<archl> 不是山药，不是芋头
<archl> maplebeats: 吃啊吃啊
<imtxc> 白薯和土豆是同一个东西不
<maplebeats> archl, 早晚会吃死
 * imtxc 擦，发现就我家食物匮乏，跟别人聊吃的什么都没见过
<imtxc> ^k^: 还有几天过年
<^k^> imtxc, 我的大脑不具有一个响应。  ㍩ 
<imtxc> ^k^: /mode +o imtxc
<onlylove> 白薯和红薯都是地瓜
<adam8157> ^k^: 还有几天过年
<^k^> imtxc, 你喜欢的书籍或电视吗？ ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 23.29天
<onlylove> 区别是瓤的颜色不一样
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove, 点点点. ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 23.29天
<onlylove> 3个周多点
<onlylove> 然后芋头和地瓜是有区别的
<imtxc> ^k^: 离过年还有几个工作日
<^k^> imtxc, 我相信你。 ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 23.29天
<IntelDan> ？？？一样的
<imtxc> -bk 过年
<onlylove> imtxc: 大概可能是16
<imtxc> onlylove: 那还要三周啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 本来啊，23天不就是三个自然周多点么
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过好像除夕是周六
<imtxc> 谁知道北京有啥不贵的特产啊
<palomino|working> 毒空气 , imtxc
<tenzu> imtxc: 切块腊肉带回去
<onlylove> imtxc: 京八件什么的……
<imtxc> palomino|working: 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实真没什么
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我家不缺毒空气
<imtxc> onlylove: 我想买点来着，实在想不出什么。
<onlylove> imtxc: 要不你去全聚德买只鸭子
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个可以密封不
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，一只大概两百软妹币的样子
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，我看车站有卖的包装好的那种，是山寨烤鸭吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 车站的……多钱啊，不是火车站那38的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个没法吃
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没问过呢 猜着不好吃
<adam8157> 全聚德? 半支就要196了 这还是去年的价格
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕犇蛋蛋
<imtxc> adam8157: 带回家去路上24小时会坏掉么
<adam8157> 不过可以考虑买两只回去
<adam8157> imtxc: 有真空塑封的, 但是味道肯定不行
<adam8157> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<gfrog> adam8157: 去店里买，别买超市的，点两只叫他直接封好
<onlylove> 要不你问下全聚德或者便宜坊有真空的不
<imtxc> gfrog: 封好能保鲜2天么
<gfrog> imtxc: 真空的，必须能
<imtxc> gfrog: 那就好。
<onlylove> 只要不是高温环境两天没问题
 * gfrog 不过感觉全聚德真心不好吃
<imtxc> gfrog: 那哪的好吃
<onlylove> 那就便宜坊
<gfrog> imtxc: 据说中关村到苏州街那有家店相当赞
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<adam8157> gfrog: 这附近有便宜坊?
<onlylove> gfrog: 哪里，叫什么名字
<imtxc> 有的话带两只回去。
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像有吧。。。
<gfrog> onlylove: 忘了名儿了，我可以回去探索下。
<imtxc> NND的北京，就有鸭子？
<gfrog> adam8157: 苏州街有超多好馆子啊，白家大院啥的
<onlylove> gfrog: 可惜除夕是周六，如果是周日就好了，到时候可以去买
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 明天去吃白家大院的
<onlylove> 我在安贞门……咋办啊，离苏州街好远
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<onlylove> 不知道……
<onlylove> 包子，面条
 * imtxc 好久没吃面了
<Stifler> 面不好吃
<imtxc> Stifler: 。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 湘西的干活
<onlylove> 面条很多吃法，炒面，拌面
<imtxc> onlylove: 臊子面好吃
<imtxc> 岐山臊子面
<imtxc> 老陕的很多吃的很美味啊。。。
<onlylove> 表示路边面馆的老板见了我都不用点菜，直接上面条了
 * maplebeats is away: 滚了。。
<Stifler> ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 那如果你想吃个别的的时候，会不会很尴尬不好意思跟他说
<onlylove> imtxc: 没钱，吃不起，就吃那个
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就遇到这样的，在一家面馆天天吃同样的，后来想不吃这个了，开不了口。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是说同一家馆子的不同饭啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 好鬱悶啊，，bumblebee再fedora18用不了
<onlylove> imtxc:想吃别的当然要说了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的 N卡算是廢了。。
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 欢迎逃离fedora
<imtxc> onlylove: 你一进门，老板很热情的说，来了啊～～ 再往后面一喊： 一碗炒面辣椒多点～～  这时候，你怎么开口告诉他，我要拌面。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ .. 不逃，， 就當擺設吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没见这么热情的……
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过想吃还是要说的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我早上会路过一家卖饼的店，那老板看见我从路口走过来就给我装好了，后来我不想吃了，只能绕路走了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 之前确实遇到过……
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以说会觉得尴尬啊，不能在同一家店天天吃同样的饭
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 那得把独显禁用，不然费电是小事，发热很纠结
<imtxc> 不驱动的显卡好烫手
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 我感覺都是小事
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 你肯定没感受过DELL D630那批机器
<onlylove> 当然，那时候还没双显卡
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油喂，壕，大土豪。
<onlylove> 那时候的N卡可怜啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 白家大院我只敢想想。
<onlylove> gfrog: 大概多钱
<adam8157> gfrog: 尾牙来的
<gfrog> onlylove: 人均4位数
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<onlylove> gfrog: 4位数？你确定不是日元？
<gfrog> onlylove: 放心，RMB，不是GBP
<imtxc> gfrog: adam8157 一顿饭四位数。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 注意，人均
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
<onlylove> adam8157: 膜拜壕
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ ,, 好吧，，我是CPU顯卡+N顯卡，就差N卡的
 * imtxc 差距 好好干活去我
<onlylove> 我继续考虑吃泡面……
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 点评上倒是没说那么贵 http://www.dianping.com/shop/510320
<^k^> gfrog 啥, ⇪ 白家大院电话,地址(图)-北京-大众点评网
<gfrog> adam8157: 想吃的话周末去吧，还有表演
<imtxc> 价格“一个字，贵”，适合商务宴请，尤其“有外宾”的那种
<onlylove> 不带你们那么坑人的……
<onlylove> 一个月一共才那么几张毛票，还要保险
<onlylove> 等收入水平上来再和你们讨论吃的问题……
<abine> 晚上吃炭炉火锅
<abine> 长叶子嫩绿生菜
<abine> 牛肉丸子
<abine> 还有蒜蓉辣椒酱
<abine> 每人一瓶青岛啤酒
<abine> 98块钱的牛肉+30块钱的啤酒
<abine> 6个人
<abine> 还有10块钱的生菜
<abine> 一碟5块钱的香辣青丝爆炒石螺
<abine> 10块钱瘦肉+6块钱豌豆
<hamo> adam8157_: 你咋也带尾巴了？
<abine> 蝌蚪
<onlylove> adam8157: 怎么看bios支持aspm不
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<yunfan> abine: 不如去吃麻辣烫
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
<onlylove> hamo: 知不知道怎么看bios支持aspm不
<onlylove> 都跑了……下班
<^{^> 大家好
<^k^> ^{^, 好.. . ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 23.25天
<abine> http://www.eeboard.com/news/%E5%8D%8E%E5%8C%97%E5%B7%A5%E6%8E%A7%E9%A6%96%E6%8E%A8%E5%9F%BA%E4%BA%8Einter-cedar-trail%E5%B9%B3%E5%8F%B04%E5%8D%83%E5%85%86mini-itx%E4%B8%BB%E6%9D%BF/
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ 华北工控首推基于Inter Cedar Trail平台4千兆Mini-ITX主板 | 爱板网
<^}^> hello
<^k^> ^}^, 好.. . ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 23.24天
<^}^> dajia
<byzantium> 有人在吗？
<abine> 没有
<byzantium> 问下 怎么知道socket的端口号属于那个进程？
<byzantium> linux下有相关的命令吗？
<abine> 搜索吧
<byzantium> 搜了一下午le
<abine> 你能用搜索引擎搜索一下么
<abine> 你可以看WIKI
<abine> 一些用户指南之类
<abine> 或者常见问题解答
<abine> 你用的是哪个发行版//？
<byzantium> debian
<byzantium> 6.0
<abine> O
<abine> 你是不是用了一些网络服务
<byzantium> ？？？
<byzantium> 我是在做测试
<abine> 就是你的机器上开启了一些服务
<abine> 早
<abine> imtxc:
<byzantium> 想创建一些条件，看看软件是否做相应的处理
<abine> 吃几个饺子了
<abine> byzantium: 看debian的资料
<abine> 以及一些linux的书籍
<abine> 那些讲解命令基本用法的书籍
<byzantium> abine, 我只是想问问有人知道相关的命令嘛
<maplebeats> 又死机了，ho,ho
<abine> ？
<abine> 饭团
<maplebeats> abine, 恩？
<abine> 神马情况
<maplebeats> abine, 死机呀
<abine> 你跑神马应用啊？
<abine> 我跑密码破解
<maplebeats> 啥也没跑呀
<abine> 4个内核的占用率是100%
<abine> 风扇狂转
<abine> 电源吹出暖暖的暖风
<abine> 刷刷的
<maplebeats> 安逸呀
<byzantium> 你能看到大家在电脑上做什么？？？
<maplebeats> byzantium, ???
<abine> 把电脑变成供暖机了
<abine> 爽歪歪
<byzantium> 问下 怎么知道socket的端口号属于那个进程？
<maplebeats> abine, 我也想暖手
<byzantium> 有相关的命令吗？
<abine> LOL
<maplebeats> 正在编译内核ing
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 在用树莓派听歌
<maplebeats> byzantium, netstat?
<byzantium> 没有相关的进程信息那
<abine> 你用系统监视器看
<abine> 可以看详细的进程
<abine> 信息
<byzantium> maplebeats, 我想把这个进程下的socket链接统计出来
<byzantium> 仅此而已
<abine> 用网络实用工具
<abine> 可以查看你主机上的端口
<abine> 有哪个在使用
<byzantium> abine, !!!!!!!!
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 我就是这么找到树莓派的IP地址的
<abine> 因为我的树莓派没有显示器
<abine> 而且是自动分配IP地址
<abine> 有几种办法可以找到局域网中自动分配IP地址的树莓派主机
<abine> 一种就是用网络实用工具端口扫描
<abine> 另外就是在终端用arp命令
<abine> 找到树莓派之后就好办了
<abine> ssh连接上去
<abine> 回到熟悉的命令行界面
<abine> 安逸的输入命令
<abine> 更新
<abine> 升级
<abine> 安装应用
<maplebeats> = =！
<maplebeats> abine, 树莓派多少钱一台
<abine> 你自己订购的话
<abine> 310
<abine> 在ICKEY上下订单
<abine> 在淘宝上要328
<abine> 英国版的要350
<abine> 建议买英国版的
<abine> 比较稳定
<abine> 是经过对比的
<maplebeats> 哦，没钱
<tristan1> abine: 又开始推销了，哈哈
<maplebeats> 350块不是小数目啊，对于我
<abine> 没推销
<tristan1> abine: 别在意
<abine> 350就是吃一顿火锅的钱
<abine> 我们前几天6个人的吃的火锅
<abine> 现在已经可以用树莓派来离线下载了
<abine> 日夜不停疯狂从迅雷服务器下载回来
<abine> 满速
<maplebeats> abine, = =
<CyrusYzGTt> http://linux.cn/article-980-1.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Web网站压力及性能测试工具WebBench使用指南 - 技术与技巧 - Linux中国 | Linux.cn - 我们的Linux中文社区
<maplebeats> abine, 拿不出来
<abine> 在我睡觉的时候，树莓派也可以拼命帮我下载
<maplebeats> abine, 开着本本下载不一样么
<abine> 可以让我的笔记本电脑休息一下了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://linux.cn/article-979-1.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Debian和Python维基网站遭黑客入侵 - 开源新闻 - Linux中国 | Linux.cn - 我们的Linux中文社区
<abine> 电脑6000
<maplebeats> abine, 哪有这么贵
<abine> 坏了修的钱可以买好几个树莓派了
<abine> 树莓派的应用已经实现好几个了
<abine> 接下来要弄无线遥控开关 了
<abine> 用树莓派当作家庭网络的控制器
<abine> 控制家里的电器
<abine> 灯光
<abine> 抽水机
<abine> 温度传感器
<abine> 网络摄像头
<abine> 蛋蛋来啦
<abine> 早
<abine> 蛋蛋
<maplebeats> abine, 你很安全
<abine> maplebeats: 弄了一大堆无线路由器
<maplebeats> abine, 干啥用
<abine> 用来桥接
<abine> 这样每个角落都有无线网络信号的覆盖
<abine> 一个才38块钱
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<abine> 笔记本
<abine> 树莓派
<abine> 手机
<abine> 台式机
<abine> NAS
<abine> 都要通过无线网络连接
<maplebeats> abine, .......哪有这么多插头，还有。。。。你家多大啊
<abine> 用Ubuntu One 在不同主机同步文件
<maplebeats> abine, 要一大堆无线路由器？？？千把平米？
<nopcall> 60块买了台2手的nec小主机做下载机 wifi 共享的路过。。
<tristan1> maplebeats: 无线啊 - -
<abine> 每层1200平方
<abine> 6层楼
<maplebeats> abine, 次奥
<maplebeats> tristan1, 要2个以上的无线路由器，怎么也得上百平米才啊
<abine> 被隔挡了
<abine> 信号就变弱了
<abine> 要是没有隔档
<abine> 可以覆盖到300米这样的范围
<abine> 我实验过了
<maplebeats> abine, 你家太大！
<abine> 在远远的田野上
<abine> 还能收到无线网络信号
<tristan1> maplebeats: AP伺候 - -
<abine> maplebeats: 别人的才大
<abine> 几十亩地的
<abine> 这才两亩地
<abine> http://www.eeboard.com/news/raspberry-pi%E4%BD%BF%E6%97%A7%E6%89%AB%E6%8F%8F%E4%BB%AA%E5%8F%98%E8%BA%AB%E9%82%AE%E4%BB%B6%E4%BC%A0%E7%9C%9F%E6%9C%BA/
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ Raspberry Pi使旧扫描仪变身邮件传真机 | 爱板网
<abine> http://www.eeboard.com/news/%E5%85%B3%E4%BA%8Eraspberry-pi%E7%9A%84%E8%B6%85%E9%85%B7%E7%9A%84%E7%82%B9%E5%AD%90/
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ 关于Raspberry Pi 的30+个超酷的点子 | 爱板网
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔  在干啥～～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 在和我娘skype
<Mayaer> 哇塞
<Mayaer> 你娘好先进的说
<Mayaer> 我22号回家  你呢～～～
<Mayaer> adam8157:
<adam8157> Mayaer: 2.5
<adam8157> Mayaer: 我妈在用debian呢还
<Mayaer> adam8157: 好神奇。。。。
<Ahe>  :o
<widon> 怎么看什么软件正在使用网络阿
<iwwi> widon: sudo netstat -antpu
<iwwi> widon: 或安装图形界面的 http://www.iprotocolsec.com/2011/08/24/%E4%BF%AE%E6%94%B9wireshark-%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA%E6%8A%A5%E6%96%87%E8%BF%9B%E7%A8%8B%E5%90%8D%E7%A7%B0/comment-page-1/?replytocom=101
<^k^> iwwi 啥, ⇪ 修改Wireshark 显示报文进程名称 - 协议分析与网络安全
<widon> iwwi, 恩
<roylez> adam8157: 我看错了 $ <    adam8157 > Mayaer: 在和我娘skype
<roylez> adam8157: 我看错了 $ <    adam8157 > Mayaer: 在和伪娘skype
<widon> 大家遇到过嵌入式应用在不同linux系统下编译，一个会死机，另一个不会死的情况吗
<widon> 代码和编译链完全一样
<widon> 难道是系统头文件不同造成的
<maplebeats> widon, 和头文件有啥关系。。。
<maplebeats> roylez_, 主席，你太邪恶了
<widon> maplebeats, 那是什么地方影响到了呢
<maplebeats> widon, 不知道。。。我只是觉得头文件应该不会影响而已= =
<widon> maplebeats, 。。。
<maplebeats> reboot
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<imtxc> roylez_: 邪恶啊
<imtxc> tom的那个skype好烦
<imtxc> ^k^: 你好
<^k^> imtxc, 您好！  ㍬ 
<imtxc> ^k^: 哟，这么客气，你丫北京人儿啊？
<^k^> imtxc, 我听不懂。 ㍬ 新年快乐，春节: 23.14天
<black_angel> 之前好像有个哥们说什么 alsa 和 p 什么来着的会冲突，结果将 p 什么的给卸载掉的事
<black_angel> 然后继续来说说我堂妹那电脑，装上 12.04 之后，播放声音会 random 卡，卡一下，播放，再卡一下
<black_angel> 有懂 linux 驱动的分析一下，是什么原因导致声音会卡的呢？我直觉怀疑是声卡驱动
<black_angel> 声卡没配置好或者什么地方有冲突了。没想到遇到这种神级问题了
<nopcall> stardiviner: 。想问个事哈。你那么多的MAILDIR都是手工建立的么？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 白家大院点评上说人均才270 失望
<gfrog> adam8157: ？
<gfrog> adam8157: 大土土土土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正是公司花钱 =,=
<roylez> adam8157: http://erratasec.blogspot.com/2013/01/i-conceal-my-identity-same-way-aaron.html
<^k^> roylez 啥, ⇪ Errata Security: I conceal my identity the same way Aaron was indicted for
<stardiviner> nopcall: yes, 不过procmail似乎能自动建立，如果目标目录不存在的话
<adam8157> roylez: 还没打开...
<nopcall> stardiviner: 。。我也是担心 要是不能建立的话 邮件会怎么样呢。。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 会放在default里
<adam8157> roylez: aaron被起诉的那个案子就很没有道理, 有天朝做事思路的感觉
<roylez> adam8157: 我开完会了就继续整 mac spoofing
<adam8157> roylez: 坏人
<roylez> adam8157: 我又不用metasploit，我是好人
<roylez> adam8157: 你是壕人
<black_angel> 拓海的新女友叫什么名字呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 鬼哦
 * bluezd 真是壕啊
<jusss> roylez_: 刚看玩朗姆酒日记 the rum diary
<jusss> roylez_: 感觉怪怪的
<roylez> jusss: 电影？
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯
<jusss> roylez_: Johnny Depp
<roylez> jusss: 那个啥 cloud atlas 也是诡异的片子
<roylez> jusss: Johnny是渣片的代名词
<gfrog> adam8157: 1000多买个车是不是太奢侈了 @_@
<roylez> gfrog: 海购啊，笨
<jusss> roylez_: ...
<gfrog> roylez: 就是海购，1000多
<jusss> roylez_: 我发现很喜欢Brad Pitt的电影
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么车?
<adam8157> gfrog: 邮费就得1000
<gfrog> adam8157: 两轮儿。
<gfrog> adam8157: 最近免邮费，春节前
<roylez> adam8157: 车子亚马逊可以直邮
<adam8157> gfrog: wow
<roylez> gfrog: 买回来网上卖，5000
<adam8157> gfrog: 买俩 送我一辆
<gfrog> roylez: adam8157 1000胖
<jusss> roylez_: 本来今晚要看fight club的，可是那个电影让我的机子一直有电流音，很怪异，就看了莱姆酒日记
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0  1000英镑?
 * adam8157 愁苦, 俯卧撑去 gfrog bluezd 
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃们组都是壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕组
<bluezd> gfrog: 为啥这么说
 * bluezd 愁苦啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 昨晚看到有人背Osprey背包，然后说起某人使2k+的键盘
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕+++
<maplebeats> bluezd, 愁啥，苦啥？
<bluezd> gfrog: 谁背 Osprey 包
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1765014/
<^k^> jusss 啥, ⇪ 莱姆酒日记 (豆瓣)
<bluezd> maplebeats: 各种愁苦啊
<roylez> gfrog: 你等北京猿人都是壕啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕
<gfrog> roylez: 主席您才壕，我是屌丝
<alpha080> 内存又涨价了。。买不起啊
<roylez> jusss: 豆瓣的文艺青年影评看不得啊
<maplebeats> bluezd, 高富帅有啥好愁的
<bluezd> gfrog: 我哪是壕啊，我旁边的 intern 是，hhkb 啊
<maplebeats> alpha080, 不会吧！！！
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕不撸
<alpha080> 110->140
<alpha080> 太贵了。。。
<bluezd> maplebeats: 毛啊，高帅富，adam8157 才是
<jusss> roylez_: 有个习惯，看完一部电影就去豆瓣看评论
<roylez> bluezd: 啥公司？
<roylez> bluezd: 冻猪
 * adam8157 咦, 前几天买的内存涨了20元   http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B006LB30EA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
<maplebeats> jusss, 我有个习惯，看一部电影前先去豆瓣看评分
<bluezd> roylez: ...... 什么啥公司， RH 啊
<jusss> roylez_: 昨晚看了Anne Hathaway的One Day
<maplebeats> adam8157, 真涨了啊:(
<roylez> jusss: 穿衣服没？穿衣服不看
<alpha080> 早知道囤内存了
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
 * bluezd 求包养啊
<roylez> bluezd: RH的都是壕
 * maplebeats 早知道就换8G内存了
<alpha080> 4242
<maplebeats> roylez, 就是就是。。。你也是壕！
<jusss> roylez_: love and other drugs里面没穿衣服
<alpha080> 悲催的2G内存。。。还用64位系统。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 20而已啊
<roylez> alpha080: 这有神马悲催的
<bluezd> gfrog: 我们组还有个背 cucci 包的呢
<alpha080> 而且还是gentoo..
<gfrog> bluezd: 谁？谁谁？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 蛋蛋壕是不会在乎20块的。。。
<alpha080> roylez: 隔壁都是4G起
<bluezd> gfrog: 不能说
<maplebeats> 20块可以吃一周了
<gfrog> bluezd: 说，快说。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 20也算壕啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，全价机票啊
<roylez> alpha080: 我这4G内存，用超过1G的时间不到1%
<adam8157> gfrog: 别和 bluezd 组人比富, 尤其是 bluezd 组从实习生干起的
<gfrog> adam8157: .
 * gfrog 围观各种壕 -> adam8157 bluezd roylez 
<bluezd> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
 * maplebeats 我想充分利用我的内存啊。。。可惜linux/acer不给力啊，天天死机
 * alpha080 俺用gentoo啊。。2G编译太慢鸟
 * bluezd 连女朋友都没有，壕个毛啊
 * adam8157 debian 8G
<roylez> maplebeats: 好久没死机了，死机是神马
<alpha080> bluezd: 就是因为没女友才是土豪？
<maplebeats> roylez, 那我们换换？
 * maplebeats 不是有个图么，有钱的原因
<roylez> maplebeats: acer不要
<roylez> maplebeats: asus完爆acer
<bluezd> adam8157: 今天我们组有人讲 btrfs 和 emacs
<maplebeats> roylez, 给你体验一下啥叫死机啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 求pdf
<adam8157> bluezd: 他内心估计很郁闷
<roylez> bluezd: btrfs真有人用？
 * adam8157 emacs 有个鬼好讲的
<abine> 乐乐
<abine> 把内存分一半给我吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 还是你懂他
<gfrog> roylez: 我们这边搞存储的devel强烈不推荐。
<abine> 反正你4G用不完
<bluezd> roylez: 恩，每人用现在
<abine> 别浪费了
<bluezd> 没人
<abine> 外面好冷
<bluezd> adam8157: btrfs 最大的问题是神马来着？
<alpha080> 丢数据？
<abine> 出门就像进了冰箱
<adam8157> bluezd: 大文件的细碎读写
<gfrog> adam8157: 大文件还肿么细碎读写？
<bluezd> adam8157: 我记得好想和 page size 有关
<roylez> gfrog: 你那边还有玩存储的啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 不能挂载到其它block size的系统
<adam8157> gfrog: 数据库
<gfrog> roylez: 有，virtio-block嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，大概虚拟机的image也算一个
<abine> roylez_: 你用两台机？
<abine> 幸好没有用BTRFS
<gfrog> roylez: 哎呦，不是乃那个level的存储啦
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，对，它的 block size 是多大 4kb ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 和当前系统一致
<adam8157> bluezd: 和当前系统的page size一致
 * roylez 开会了
<abine> 半夜还啥会？
<abine> 潘桃会？？
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，今天最想问得就是这个问题，可是他没听懂我在问什么
<adam8157> bluezd: 可能他不知道 =,=
 * bluezd 搞文件系统的有前途啊
<abine> 蛋蛋
<abine> 你不用去开会？
<jusss> 蛋蛋是什么？
<abine> roylez 都去开会了
<stardiviner> abine: 这么晚了还开会？
<stardiviner> 难道是派对？
<abine> 跨国集团啊
<jusss> 睡衣派对
<abine> 半夜开会是正常滴
<abine> 因为时差的关系
<stardiviner> abine: 原来如此
<jusss> maplebeats: 我想要神器
<stardiviner> jusss: Emacs ?
<abine> opera
<stardiviner> jusss: pussy ?
<jusss> stardiviner: dnf
<stardiviner> jusss: DNF ?
<abine> “”“、
<abine> DNF？
<stardiviner> jusss: Oh ......
<abine> 这个是哪门的神器啊？
<abine> 难道是消磨时光的神器
<maplebeats> jusss, 那是什么
<jusss> maplebeats: 我刷深渊时，你跟tx的那个dnf的部门商量下送我一件粉矛
<abine> 地下城与勇士
<abine> 饭团在TX？
<jusss> 嗯
<maplebeats> jusss, 送你妹啊
<maplebeats> jusss, 你把你妹介绍给我啊
<abine> 帮我要个靓号哈
<abine> 饭团
<maplebeats> abine, 想多了
<abine> 不多
<jusss> maplebeats: 这对你来说是小事呀，帮帮我
<abine> 要5位数的就行
<jusss> maplebeats: 你是什么部门的
<maplebeats> jusss, 反正你别想就对了。。
<maplebeats> jusss, 清洁部
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<abine> 草鸡
<abine> ？
<maplebeats> abine, 五位，哪里去抢
<abine> 内部啊
<abine> 内部资源
<abine> 腾讯保留了
<abine> 不少靓号
<jusss> abine: ofan有5位
<abine> 我要那个10086
<abine> LOL
<jusss> ..，
<abine> 太冷了
<abine> 怎么无法调出输入法啊
<abine> 在远程桌面下无法使用输入法
<stardiviner> abine: 按键被截获了
<abine> ///
<abine> 还是用ssh比较好
<abine> 远程桌面鸡肋一个
<stardiviner> abine: 不喜欢就说是鸡肋。。。
<abine> 主要是ssh无法看到挂载的U盘
<stardiviner> abine: mount
<abine> mount了
<abine> 看不到的
<stardiviner> abine: check it in /mnt or /media
<abine> ssh，就是挂载了图形界面的
<abine> 但是就是只能挂载当前用户的文件
<abine> 没法子进到/
<onborad> 硬盘设备找不到
<abine> 所以看不到/media的U盘
<abine> 用远程桌面就可以看到了
<abine> 要是没什么事情，不用开远程桌面的
<abine> 真的没有必要用远程桌面
<abine> 用SSH开启X转发
<abine> 照样可以使用远程主机的图形界面
<onborad> ？
<iwwi> ssh操作复杂
<onborad> fuck
<abine> stardiviner: 是挂载在/media下面的
<abine> 自动挂载的
<abine> iwwi: ssh简单
<abine> 都不用密码
<abine> 就可以登录了
<abine> 速度快
<maplebeats> fuck wine卡死了
<abine> 也可以使用图形界面
<abine> maplebeats: 你干嘛用wine
<abine> 从不用wine
<maplebeats> abine, wine qq啊
<abine> wine就是给人的感觉就是把脚丫子削掉
<abine> 然后拼命穿上那双小鞋子
<onborad> 我用U盘启动系统后，发现/dev目录下没有硬盘设备
<abine> 三寸金莲就是这样炼成的
<abine> 硬盘没有自动挂载么？
<maplebeats> 好卡。。wine qq+wine yy，机器都要卡爆了
<jusss> maplebeats: 据说不是有qq for linux？
<abine> 你和我以前的同事一样
<abine> 偏偏要弄QQ和YY
<maplebeats> jusss, 有那玩意？
<jusss> yy...
<abine> YY是可以直接wine的
<maplebeats> abine, 同学叫我去，我敢不去么。。。
<abine> 不用修改什么
<jusss> maplebeats: of course
<maplebeats> 不得不说。。。wine YY比wine QQ安逸很多。。。
<abine> 是女同学么？
<maplebeats> abine, 男同学。。。
<maplebeats> 虽然老子想砍死YY
<abine> 男同学你管他啊
<abine> 让Y自己装
<iwwi> https://zd.alipay.com/ebill/annualreport.htm
<^k^> iwwi 啥, ⇪ 年度全民账单 - 支付宝
<abine> 支付宝的钱超过银行的金库了
<maplebeats> 支付宝银行
<jusss> 看
<abine> maplebeats: 应该是阿里银行
<black_angel> 睡觉去，头痛
 * black_angel 头好晕
<jusss> 一部电影喜欢一个女主角
<jusss> 唉
<abine> black_angel: 做个头皮按摩
<black_angel> abine, 只能自己按啦喂
<abine> 促进头皮微血管的血液加速循环
<abine> 保证你头不痛
<abine> 脖子也不酸了
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在还在公司撅着是神马水平？
<maplebeats> gfrog, 平均水平
<cleamoon> 這裏有人用gentoo嗎？感覺怎麽樣？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这么牛...
<alpha080> cleamoon: 不错。。
<cleamoon> alpha080, 感覺最好的地方在哪？
<alpha080> 看到编译时风扇呼呼转很有成就感
<alpha080> cleamoon: 其他发行版带不来的快感
<cleamoon> alpha080, ......按你這說法，這個應該算缺點吧?
<alpha080> cleamoon: USE的使用也是大爱
<alpha080> 不算吧，只是个人喜好
<cleamoon> alpha080, ...好吧
<alpha080> gentoo的真正特点是让你的选择可能性达到最大值
<alpha080> 我最喜欢的发行版之一，还有个是debian
<alpha080> http://sports.sina.com.cn/go/2013-01-17/21536382729.shtml
<alpha080> kk?
<WarringStates>  点餐系统的点餐功能是怎么实现的呀，求思路
<cleamoon> alpha080, 于是選擇也很麻煩呀...
<reed_> #Ubuntu-CN
<reed_> hello veryone
<reed_> hello everyone
<roylez> reed_: 你好
<reed_> 你好
<reed_> 怎么私聊
<reed_> reylea:你好
<roylez> reed_: /msg xxx hello
<xiaopeng> 请问有使用 *xpdf* 作为 pdf 阅读器的吗？有的话，可否应答我一下。 :-)
<xiaopeng> 请问 *xpdf* 如何打开上次打开的文件位置？
<genophy> 我觉得默认的pdf阅读器不错.
<genophy> adobe的linux版本,也可以.只是恐怕软件加载比较大.
<xiaopeng> 我没有使用 adobe ，我安装时没有安装adobe的
<xiaopeng> genophy: 请问你用的什么pdf 阅读器呢？
<xiaopeng> P-)
<genophy> 哦..我现在用的是Okular
<xiaopeng> genophy: 其实我觉得 Okular 是最好的了在 Linux/Unix 平台下
<xiaopeng> 有时间了我也装上 Okular。
<genophy> openSuseKde环境下,默认安装Okular...
<xiaopeng> 我前年冬天用过一次 Fedora, 上面的 KDE 桌面就默认安装了 Okular，可以作笔记，当时感觉真不错。像 xpdf 这些和它差得很远很远
<genophy> 嗯
<superTJD> ofan: 好啊
<cleamoon_> 第一次知道耶...long long的運算速度比int慢了將近一倍呢...
<^k^>  05:16
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-18
<MeaCulpa> .
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33151
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国过滤设备被越来越多的专制国家使用
<iIlL10Oo> 美国聪明,卖设备.
<MeaCulpa> 本来么，赚钱
<kingbo> linuxsir不能用了，原先在上面的记录没了，什么原因
<MeaCulpa> LinuxSir动荡了好几年了
<MeaCulpa> 貌似2年前改版就乱了
<kingbo> 保留一个linux网站这么难？
<MeaCulpa> 你不说我都一年没去了
<kingbo> 唉，我很多的心得想法都在上面，没保留
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: 中文论坛是稀有货了
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: 你写东西自己不离线打草稿的？
 * MeaCulpa 非rst, wiki不写，忍不了其它的
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 谢谢推荐
<kingbo> 是要考虑一个好站点了
<onlylove> 到底怎么弄的……服务器的问题么
<MeaCulpa> adaam: gfrog http://kotaku.com/5975610/the-exceptional-beauty-of-doom-3s-source-code
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: The Exceptional Beauty of Doom 3's Source Code
<kingbo> 改版后我也很少发东西了，不过多年的经历和手记确实有用，
 * MeaCulpa 发觉早年做对日外包被灌输的东西，不能叫美，只能叫肿~~
<tryit> kingbo, readthedocs.org 推荐这个
<jusss> 坑爹是中国电信，网线都拉2天了，还没开通网络
<iIlL10Oo> zhcon 不用root 可以吗?
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 800一年 ?
<iIlL10Oo> zhcon
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 800给个手机，然后每月消费69
<onlylove> jusss: 电信这么纠结，不是一周搞定么
<jusss> onlylove: 一周....
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 哦,我有移动的手机,换我,就只交800,不要手机
<jusss> onlylove: 我都等3天了，太坑爹了，
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 反正是各种坑
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-35-generic-pae #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 18:04:39 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
<chenhaixiao> 谁有12306-ticker-helper最新版，麻烦发我一份，haixiaochan@gmail.com,订不了票回家不了啊
<jusss> onlylove: 光纤猫，市场价多少
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊，你淘宝看下吧
<iIlL10Oo> chmod 4775 /usr/local/bin/zhcon
<iIlL10Oo> chenhaixiao: 坐飞机,也就高铁的票价
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 4是啥
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 4?
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 4775
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 我查一下
<MeaCulpa> 电信光猫还做小动作...
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 查不到...
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: ...那你指令哪来的
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 4775是啥
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ?
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: google: zhcon root
<jusss> MeaCulpa: chmod 4775
<MeaCulpa> 目录，自己, group, 所有人
<cherrot> 各位都用的什么抢票插件？
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 找到了:   将三个特殊位的用八进制数值表示，放于 u/g/o 位之前。其中 suid :4 sgid:2  sticky:1
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 有什么问题么？
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: suid是 执行的时候,按文件的 owner 来执行.
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: google : linux 特殊 权限
<cherrot> adam8157: 火车回家么？
<adam8157> cherrot: 没买到, 全价灰机...
<cherrot> adam8157: ...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 把directory file去除读取权限，那就不能cd 进那个文件了吗？
<Guest85737> 各位  请教！ libreoffice 有没有中文版的？
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 飞机提前1个月,半价
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: 不可能的
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 提前2个月才半价?
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: 过年时期的机票 + 小机场 + 国航, 不可能半价
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: 你提前一年买过年的也不可能半价
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 哦
<Guest85737> libre office calc 的菜单是英文的  排序和筛选 在哪儿？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 貌似是,按理没都取权限就不能列出目录里文件
<iIlL10Oo> Guest85737: 快使用 wps for linux
<Guest85737> wps for linux 发布了吗? 我在官网 看状态是 敬请期待
<Guest85737> 载哪儿下载
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 可以cd进去,但进去后不能读取里面的文件, cd进去是x权限
<iIlL10Oo> Guest85737: 发帖抢的
<iIlL10Oo> Guest85737: alpha版本,一般不传播的,有bug
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 哦...我还真没注意过
<Guest85737> 哦 在哪儿可以弄到
<MeaCulpa> Libre不够用么/
<Guest85737> 只有发帖强吗？
<MeaCulpa> WPS只是UI高仿M$ Office而已
<jusss> MeaCulpa: chmod 222 /
<iIlL10Oo> 用过wps, Libre就是卡
<Guest85737> 英文不好  Libre 排序和筛选都找不到
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ...够二
<iIlL10Oo> wps流畅
<Guest85737> 哪位告诉我下 libre office calc 的菜单是英文的  排序和筛选 在哪儿？
<MeaCulpa> 哎，要折腾这些的都是可怜的娃
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 你试试chmod 222 /会发生什么
<iIlL10Oo> Guest85737: http://bbs.wps.cn/forum-wpslinux-1.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: WPS For Linux-金山WPS Office官网论坛
<Guest85737> 谢谢
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 这个太危险了吧
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 到时候 chmod 命令都会找不到
<iIlL10Oo> wps不需要root
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 把放爱情动作片的directory file chmod 000一定不错
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 那是,不过有些文件管理器会提示权限不足,右键可以修改权限的
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: cd的权限是x，那ls的权限也是x？
<MeaCulpa> ls 是 r吧
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: ls应该是读取
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: cd是进入
<MeaCulpa> 但是没有x的目录，你要使用全路径直接访问下面文件，还是和你这目录的权限无关吧
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 那什么的权限是w？mv？
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 没研究过,这些不需要关心吧,遇到了再研究
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: mv肯定要修改数据,修改后要保存,肯定要写入
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 什么上面会讲到这些？
<ws90q> ls
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 对文件的内容修改是w，那对文件名的修改也是w？
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 这个自己测试一下 cd /tmp ; mkdir a ; cd a ; chmod 111 a; mkdir b;
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 将文件去除w权限，然后mv
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 自己测试才是王道
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 没开机...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<iGoogle> jusss: 父目录权限必须x。
<iIlL10Oo> 如何把 /tmp 映射成内存盘?
<jusss> iGoogle: 目录里面又是目录，哇咔咔，那如果是根呢
<iGoogle> ln 到/dev/shm吧
<iGoogle> jusss: 全路径中，只要一个目录没x。下面的都别想动
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 哦, mount 好还是 ln -s 好?
<jusss> iGoogle: chmod -w / 然后还能mv吗
<iGoogle> 。。就是ln
<iGoogle> 不能w了，你只能读
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<iGoogle> 基本的权限，自己测试。
<iGoogle> 问啥
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿发的那是啥连接？
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: ln 写在哪个文件里? mount我知道是 /etc/fstab
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你肉体出国了没。天天发那个。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 捧Doom代码的
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: .. ln -s xxx /dev/shm
<gfrog> iGoogle: 木，只有精神出了
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 开机自动执行,一般写在哪里
<jusss> iGoogle: cd是x权限 ls是r mv是w，什么上面会讲到这些
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: zeze
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 现在开机，不知道标准写哪里了。各种废弃。虽然到处都可以写。比如rc.local啥。其实都废弃了。
<iGoogle> init.d也等于废弃了。
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<iGoogle> 摸蛋蛋。。。@@
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 摸摸，systemd党？
<gfrog> adam8157: 土.豪.蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<iGoogle> upstar嘛
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 那我还是用mount吧  /etc/fstab ; none    /tmp    tmpfs    defaults    0    0
<hamo> adam8157: 淡淡壕，帮我看下我有cloak没？
<adam8157> hamo: linode
<jusss> iGoogle: 什么上面会讲到目录文件
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 这个不是mount的吧。这不知道了，你自己折腾。都是ln的
<iGoogle> jusss: 权限的问题，问 adam8157。否则自己测试。@
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: ok
<jusss> iGoogle: 那mount跟ln有关系？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我总感脚kernel-qe比我们工资高了不是一点半点。。。
<iGoogle> 毛关系
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛乃们都那么壕
<jusss> 哦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 土豪口巴
<adam8157> gfrog: 真不高, bluezd 的team最苦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要进这道儿，也不容易啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，土豪口阿
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们team跟team还不一样？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要不是外面大公司的见UNIX都傻眼，我等真还没饭吃
<iGoogle> team只是群p的意思吧。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃们那叫技术壁垒
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊，苦啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸乃肥来啦
 * gfrog hamo 范儿
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩，肥来了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不是，码工不屑玩Linux
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那码工玩啥？妹纸？
<iIlL10Oo> http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22357217-1-1.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo 啥, ⇪ a8p2下载地址，点我！！！顶起哈。-金山WPS Office官网论坛
<adam8157> gfrog: 从钱来说, 是
<gfrog> adam8157: 求钱儿最多那组
 * hamo hamo-style
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 码字啊，架构师啊
<gfrog> hamo: 蹦一个
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸你是什么team阿，这么壕
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽啥组钱多？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啊，我懂了，都出去忽悠去了
<iGoogle> 业务员，才钱多吧。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不撸兄他们组钱多
<jusss> iGoogle: chmod 555 /.是不是就不能创建修改任何文件了
<bluezd> hamo: 壕个毛啊
<MeaCulpa> 不撸干啥的
<iGoogle> 。自己测试，分清楚5的意思。
<iIlL10Oo> [ 71%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [9428.2KB/s]
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你们哪，是不是跑业务的最有米。
<hamo> roylez___: 尾巴这么长啦？
<iIlL10Oo> 168.3 兆字节 已下载，用时 40 秒。（4289.12 千字节/秒）
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为 bluezd 组的人都不差钱, 对新臭美要求  cc gfrog hamo
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为 bluezd 组的人都不差钱, 对薪酬没要求  cc gfrog hamo
<jusss> iGoogle: 没开机and怕出问题
<iIlL10Oo> axel -S 给力啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 我缺钱啊，我缺钱啊
 * bluezd 求带走，求包养
<iGoogle> hamo: 你应该说，主席，蛤蟆都是尾巴变短的，你咋返祖呢。
<iGoogle> jusss: ..自己touch mkdir 玩。别问我，问蛋蛋。
 * gfrog 求高薪啊
<hamo> adam8157: 不撸胸让你包养他呢
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: -S 记得没成功过。
<adam8157> hamo: 比手机
<hamo> adam8157: ..
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 哦,那可能本身就快
<iGoogle> bluezd: 你是做啥工作的？具体的
<jusss> iGoogle: 好吧，
<hamo> adam8157: 比信用卡额度！
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 这个给里
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 是啊。可能
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 这个给力~~~
<jusss> 测试去
<bluezd> iGoogle: kernel qe
<^k^> jusss, 点点点. ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 22.54天
 * bluezd 惭愧啊
<iGoogle> bluezd: 这重要。我们经常崩溃，就是你搞的吧。
<bluezd> iGoogle: ......
<iGoogle> 测试都没过，就放版本？ lol
<iGoogle> QE啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 就是你搞得
<iIlL10Oo> hamo: 我的额度是3000RMB
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋乃额度多少啊？
<iGoogle> 比额度。。。你们蛋疼不。
<iIlL10Oo> hamo: 但我每个月消费只有500RMB
<iGoogle> 比妹子数量吧。
<ibutu> 中文有了
 * bluezd 何时能发现个巨牛逼的安全的漏洞 cc adam8157 
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 这么乖？
<iGoogle> bluezd: 改源码，留一个口。
 * pity git 如何修改已提交的用户名和邮箱？
<ibutu> iwconfig : no wireless extensions. 怎么还是能上网了呢？
<pity> 我记得有个办法来着，但没用过，就给忘了
<ibutu> 我重新安装，终于有wifi 了。
<adam8157> pity: git commit --reset-author
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 赚得少..
<ibutu> 不过还是不明白是怎么弄的
<gfrog> bluezd: 自己写一个有漏洞的提交进mainline @@
<pity> adam8157: 这么简单啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 高
<adam8157> pity: 啊
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 换地方
<ibutu> iwconfig 不准确？
<bluezd> gfrog: 想这么搞过
<iGoogle> bluezd: 草。你这样的人才。
<iGoogle> 敢搞不？
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 都太远了
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 啥远
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 我的理想工作是离家15分钟路程
<gfrog> pity: adam8157 reset-author是干啥？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 要是害人，最多害几个软件。不撸这，，害死一堆
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 懒虫嘛。
<pity> adam8157: 能把所有提交中的用户名都改了是吗？
<adam8157> pity: 那不行
<gfrog> pity: 那不能，挨个reset
<pity> adam8157: 只能改最后一次提交啊？
<adam8157> pity: 改所有的 要 filter-branch
<pity> gfrog: 晕
<ibutu> 从12.04 升级到12.10 ，说保留我的文件。怎么我的文件统统被删除到哪里去了啊。
<pity> adam8157: 对，弹核选项
<ibutu> 这 ubuntu  真有种的啊
<MeaCulpa> 你真有胆
<iIlL10Oo> ibutu: 没遇到过
<ibutu> CD 提示我说，升级的时候保存原来个人文件的啊。现在一个也没有了
<ibutu> 真啊爷了现在
<iIlL10Oo> ibutu: 用CD升级还是重新安装?
<iGoogle> adam8157: 玩git的蛋蛋。这熟练得，，是不是经常搞坏仓库，锻炼出来的啊。
<ibutu> 不过能上网了倒是还是很开心的
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 不遇到问题，能这都知道？
<ibutu> 用 liveUSB 升级的
<iGoogle> 破坏蛋蛋。
<iGoogle> 必须碰到问题，才有经验啊
<ibutu> 但是问题是 iwconfig 现在统统说 no wireless extentions. 不知道是那个神在给我  我wifi ?
 * MeaCulpa lp在我不在家的时候，windows缺文件进不去了，她给来了下雨林木风“一键安装到C盘”...
<ibutu> 反正我现在没有网线能上网
<ibutu> 不明白是啥神
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 赞
 * hamo 暗黑破坏蛋
<iGoogle> 赶紧公布lp的照片。我们敬仰下。
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 似乎是灭掉了/boot, 可以挂上copy个内核进去...干脆重装一个算了~~
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 在想一个问题。你平时忽悠不会unix的，是不是你lp也是这样被你忽悠来的？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 怎么忽悠了？
<richyoung>  大家好谁会用tor 啊谢谢教教我吧
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 richyoung 说「不用谢!」
<iGoogle> 女人不忽悠，能主动找你？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我Windows用的比大多数人牛B好哇
<iGoogle> 额。忘记这了。
<iGoogle> 只记得你是大忽悠了。lol
<iGoogle> 牛皮的win酷胖
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 咋说也全套gnu coreutils, 2套gnu toolchain, KDE和blackbox任选，外加一套andlinux 寄生内核一套cygwin
 * gfrog 继续刷票
<iGoogle> win下牛皮的gnu酷胖
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 还有native wget curl zsh 2种awk
<MeaCulpa> 自己编译的imagemagick mplayer
<iGoogle> 咋awk还2种？ 说原生的和cygwin的？
<solidsnake0> 大家好，有个问题弄了一晚上也没解决，WINE下运行EXE为啥中文都显示的乱码。。。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: native 2 种，gawk和mawk啊
<MeaCulpa> gawk功能多，mawk速度快
<onlylove> awk不止2中
<iGoogle> 你不折腾死啊。win下编译这mplayer
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: windows上这两种好用
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 弄过一次依赖就全了，无所谓了
<iGoogle> onlylove: 是说win下。
<onlylove> o
<MeaCulpa> 当然gvim很安逸
<onlylove> jusss那货不知道setuid?
<iGoogle> gaoji  MeaCulpa
<onlylove> 弄死他的滋味
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 去年开始放弃了，mplayer和ffmpeg开始分家了，网上一坨第三方binary, 有的是
<MeaCulpa> 再说python在win下也安逸
<iGoogle> 啊。哪你试试inkscape，那些py插件，可经常崩溃的。你在win试试。
<MeaCulpa> 那个没搞过
<MeaCulpa> 用不着~我就用来娱乐
<MeaCulpa> 吃饭吃饭
<xiaolinli> 还早呢
<iGoogle> 破py啊。
<xiaolinli> 咋啦
<pity> adam8157: git 可以修改从前的某条提交吗？比如倒数第 8 条？
<iGoogle> 这谁啊。小伶俐？
<iGoogle> 以前的，修改了干嘛
<adam8157> pity: 你还不如把commit全变成patch, 改了再打回去
<iGoogle> 作假。估计是。
<pity> adam8157: 没事儿，现在不存在那个问题了，刚写错了
<adam8157> hamo: 看看人家 羡慕
<hamo> adam8157: 羡慕啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 各种肉身
<hamo> adam8157: 转销售
<hamo> adam8157: 各种翻墙
<bluezd> hamo: 求赠送 linode
<adam8157> hamo: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<hamo> adam8157: 我也想翻墙阿
<hamo> adam8157: 羡慕死了
<iGoogle> 钻洞。
<hamo> adam8157: 我也想去迪士尼阿
<hamo> bluezd: 找淡淡壕
<bluezd> hamo: 你和 adam8157 一起去迪士尼啊
<hamo> adam8157: !!!
<pity> adam8157: 奇怪，改用户名时提示 GIT_AUTHOR_NAME 找不到呢
<adam8157> pity: git 的 config里要写的哦
<pity> adam8157: 写了 [user] name = newname email = newemail 了
<iGoogle> pity: 多用gitg
<iGoogle> 特殊情况，数HEAD都困难。
<pity> iGoogle: 那是啥，我没装
<iGoogle> gui的
<chenhaixiao> wps4linux现在能用了吗？
<pity> iGoogle: 呃？gui 程序提供了全部更换用户名和密码的功能了吗？
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 你的生意来了。
<iGoogle> pity: 里面有修改的。只是我没试过改这些。
<iGoogle> 不确定正确
<pity> adam8157: 不是 GIT_COMMITTER_NAME 吧？我的 log 里也显示的 Author xxx 呢
<pity> iGoogle: 嗯，一般人用不到
<iGoogle> 搞不定，再找不是一般人的蛋蛋。
<iGoogle> 超级git蛋
<adam8157> pity: ... 试试 --amend --reset-author ?
<adam8157> pity: 真不建议修改历史
<adam8157> hamo: 看看人家, 好愁苦啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛壕
<pity> adam8157: 我要把一个仓库推到公司服务器上，要换成公司的邮箱，之前没想过要推送到公司的服务器上
 * adam8157 afk
<Guest85737> ubuntu下面那个文本编辑软件好用  能替代win 下面 UE
<iGoogle> ue那种拼凑的软件，何必替代
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙，你肥来啦
<Guest85737> iGoogle 兄弟的意思  下面有更好的  介绍下
<Guest85737> 少了个词 ubuntu
<nopcall> vim emacs
<iGoogle> hamo: gfrog 你们2个同类。可否杂交出一个新品种啊。
<Guest85737> 研究下
<iGoogle> nopcall: 说不定对方习惯geany。 <- Guest85737
<gfrog> iGoogle: 杂交个蛋蛋！
<iGoogle> ........!!!!!!
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 青蛙和蟾蜍相去颇远，基本和你与母大猩猩相当
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 我们吃的时候，没觉得有差距。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 别的动物吃你的时候也没觉得
<iGoogle> 。。你这都联想得出啊。
<saimazoon> 大家好
<^k^> saimazoon, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<pity> adam8157: 用 filter-branch -f --env-filter 搞定了
<nopcall> 啊～～大家有什么好的字体推荐下么。我这用DejaVu Sans Mono打了个powerline的patch 可是有点字符还是没有哦。。。比如上面kk说的话最后一个是框框。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33167
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 铁道部试图扼杀抢票插件
<MeaCulpa> 有意思，12306.com是个中介网站...
<wujie> hi
<^k^> wujie, 好.. . ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 22.49天
<MeaCulpa> 小k真无聊...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 要不你研究下怎么调戏小K或者弄个好玩的
<b5m> 菜鸟咨询个问题，ubuntu没有什么可以截图的im聊天软件不
<b5m> 或者我的gtalk怎么能截图聊天啊
<MeaCulpa> 怎么Oracle弄得Linux和RH同步的？？https://oss.oracle.com/ol5/docs/RELEASE-NOTES-U9-en.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Oracle Linux Release Notes
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 本来就是clone的东西
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 记得某oracle粉丝说oracle不屑收购redhat，所以自己搞了个出来
<iIlL10Oo> b5m: scrot -s
<b5m> 那个就能截图了/
<b5m> 你给我示范一下
<b5m> 谢谢
<b5m> scort -s
<b5m> 不行啊
<MeaCulpa> b5m: 接了图，然后发去其他网站，聊天的时候贴链接即可
<b5m> wo le ge qu
<b5m> im im就是要Im
<iIlL10Oo> b5m: scrot -s /tmp/a.png 是选择区域截图到 a.png
<b5m> 能直接诶在empthy里面发送图片吗
<MeaCulpa> 貌似Linux下面聊天就是聊天...全世界都是，除了我国有这些方便功能...
<MeaCulpa> b5m: 贴个有意思的壁纸 http://i.imm.io/TcWz.png
<MeaCulpa> 大陆和海洋交换一下
<onlylove> 这图不错，有完整的么
<onlylove> 我是说，没有终端信息 的那种
<iIlL10Oo> b5m: 写个脚本,遇到有人贴 jpg png ,就自动弹出小窗口,显示图片
<hyp> !_!
<iIlL10Oo> 显示30秒后自动关闭
<iIlL10Oo>  Wxruby.new.add(Wximage.new(open(url).read)).show
<MeaCulpa> 这应该很容易，tail -f -n 1 | XXXX feh之类即可
<MeaCulpa> wxruby...库包库包库，这是笋，不是程序 :)
<iIlL10Oo> 要 wget @url -O /tmp/a.png
<iIlL10Oo> Timeout.timeout(30){myshow(url) }
<MeaCulpa> 拿了图片直接feh --bg-scale, 边聊天桌面背景边显示大家发的图，岂不快哉？
<MeaCulpa> 弹出个毛~
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: feh --bg-scale 可以设置 gnome-terminal 的背景?
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 我不用gnome-terminal我用urxvt, gnome-terminal总能透明吧？？
<MeaCulpa> 透明啊
<MeaCulpa> 然后改的是桌面背景
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 我觉得还是30秒合理,万一你发个黄色, 我不是要一直看这个背景了...
<MeaCulpa> 开窗看图弱爆了，我都是壁纸看图~~
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> 所以偶也不这么干~
<iIlL10Oo> 女友还好,就怕某姐来了
<iIlL10Oo> 优
<MeaCulpa> 这里风气还行~~
 * gfrog 毁三观，慎入 http://h.acfun.tv/Images/Upload/5273618a-606d-4bc2-9419-c56eeb98932d.jpg 
<hyp> 这是什么图
<palomino|working> 囧
<ofan> gfrog: 有点像认识的人
<gfrog> ofan: 你说那条狗？
<gfrog> ofan: 还是能看jj识人？ @_@
<ofan> gfrog: "有点像认识的人" <- "人"
<ofan> gfrog: 头像  擦
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，对，有头像来着。 威武啊，接近实名啊
<ofan> gfrog: ...
 * roylez___ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻传染感冒给 roylez___ 
<palomino|working> 尾巴缩回去了
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * gfrog 被感冒吓抽抽儿的主席 ^
<hyp> 这里都是用ubuntu的？
<roylez> hyp: 几乎没有了
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10]
<phoenixlzx> hi
<palomino|working> 用ubuntu的弟兄们赶紧show一下好打主席脸
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好.. . ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 22.46天
<phoenixlzx> hi guys
<gfrog> palomino|working: fedora党发来贺电
<roylez> hyp: 现在这里就只有一匹马 palomino|working 在用ubuntu
<hyp> roylez: 为是呢么
<hyp> 为什么
<phoenixlzx> I need some one help me do some tests.
<roylez> phoenixlzx: ?
<palomino|working> 大概是都慑于主席的淫威不敢说自己用 , hyp
<phoenixlzx> roylez: 你在用ubuntu吗
<roylez> phoenixlzx: 上班用debian，回家用archlinux
<hyp> palomino|working:主席是什么
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马班图
<phoenixlzx> roylez: 好吧，我需要ubuntu来测试。话说debian能用ppa仓库么？
<sjd_zeus> 我上班用ubuntu 12.04 回家用centos 6
<palomino|working> 一会儿你看谁把我踢出去谁就是主席了 , hyp
 * palomino|working 践踏主席
<gfrog> sjd_zeus: 竟然用centOS，真少见
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<freeayu> 苏州街是在北京吗
<nopcall> gentoo路过.
<freeayu> 苏州街是在北京吗
<roylez> phoenixlzx: 搜了一把，可以的
<palomino|working> 前几天装了一下centos，被折磨得不行了... , gfrog
<roylez> phoenixlzx: 你还是找 palomino|working 吧
 * palomino|working 不当白鼠
<roylez> palomino|working: centos，那么你就要编译一大坨的软件了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 敝司内部用RHEL的也不多
<phoenixlzx> palomino|working: 有没有在用PPA仓库？
<palomino|working> 网卡驱动都是现编译的 , roylez
<roylez> gfrog: wtf？？？红帽的不敢用红帽？
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<gfrog> roylez: Fedora很多
<palomino|working> 有 , phoenixlzx
<sjd_zeus> 帽子做出来就是忽悠别人的，自己不用
<roylez> gfrog: 哦，肥多拉
<gfrog> roylez: .
 * palomino|working 也曾经是fedora用户..
<palomino|working> 大概...05年?
<phoenixlzx> palomino|working: 请把 source list里面的ppa仓库地址改成 http://ubuntu-ppa.archlinuxcn.org
<sjd_zeus> 我不是不想用RHEL,就是RHEL的官方源的速度忒慢了点
<^k^> phoenixlzx ⇪ t: Index of /
<gfrog> palomino|working: 05年的时候用debian呢。
<roylez> palomino|working: 05年我在用ubuntu，你现在才到我05年的水平
<gfrog> roylez: ^
<hyp> palomino|working: *_*
<palomino|working> 哪敢跟主席比肩 , roylez
<phoenixlzx> 然后执行 apt-get update 再从PPA安装一个包试试看 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> * palomino|working 不当白鼠
<roylez> palomino|working: 05年以前我用Windows...
<palomino|working> ....
<phoenixlzx> 没有人愿意帮忙么？
<iIlL10Oo> 2个生物体,互相接近时,DNA会被改变的.
<sjd_zeus> ppa的速度也慢
<gfrog> roylez: 03-04年用FreeBSD
<roylez> phoenixlzx: 没人愿意当小白鼠呢
<palomino|working> 是太近了嵌在一起了么? , iIlL10Oo
<palomino|working> -o- , gfrog
<phoenixlzx> roylez: 这个只是一个反向代理而已。我就想测试下稳定性
<hyp> 现在用debian
<phoenixlzx> roylez: 我昨晚测试的时候速度不很稳定，在200k/s~600k/s之间波动
<phoenixlzx> 服务器那边连ppa貌似速度也不很快
<iIlL10Oo> http://hi.baidu.com/jxsunyan002/item/bcb70535a5d8bcd02e8ec21f#713670-tsina-1-80063-128ff9f28d958dae738be418601ffbcd
<^k^> iIlL10Oo 啥, ⇪ 转载:研究表明，可以通过语言和频率来改变DNA！_觉醒字幕组---紫光欢迎您_百度空间
<hyp> 那时就装了显卡驱动，以为可以了，之前视频聊天时发现mic故障
<hyp> 各位有什么意见
<phoenixlzx> 诶...我就不想在论坛宣传，因为怕流量爆掉
<sjd_zeus> 还是下载下来自己编译安装舒服点
<phoenixlzx> 吃饭去
<phoenixlzx> 撤了
<hyp> sjd_zeus: n卡不开源
<MeaCulpa> 闭源驱动功能少，但是玩游戏刚刚的
<hyp> MeaCulpa: 这样
<MeaCulpa> kvm/fb 一塌糊涂, 但是xorg刚刚的
<MeaCulpa> wow 有意思
<MeaCulpa> http://awk.info/?doc/tip/whinyUsers.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: awk.info » The Secret WHINY_YSERS flag
<MeaCulpa> WHINY_USERS, gawk的菜鸟用户Flag, lol
<MeaCulpa> 刚刚在隔壁#awk看到
<sjd_zeus> 我的是ait的卡
<sjd_zeus> wow啥破机器都能玩
<sjd_zeus> 我的机器玩flightgear都没问题
<YuKunYi> 我的wow玩起来还是卡
<sjd_zeus> 我用wine玩wow还是很流畅的，就是现在不玩了
<sjd_zeus> 暴雪的游戏都没问题的
<MeaCulpa> 暴雪一般的图像技术都是落后当时3年的
<MeaCulpa> 所以没问题
<palomino|working> 太残忍了 , MeaCulpa
<sjd_zeus> 暴雪的游戏几乎都是绿色版本的，没啥DLL的依赖性
<sjd_zeus> 所以wine运行起来才完美
<sjd_zeus> 像腾讯的游戏就不成，太依赖windows平台了
<YuKunYi> 腾讯的是DX的
<YuKunYi> 暴雪的可以用opengl
<yunfan> 暴雪出那几款经典的时候 opengl还没落后dx嘛
<onlylove> iGoogle: print @ARGV和print "@ARGV\n"区别在哪，就是array内插和不内插有什么区别
<iGoogle> onlylove: 没啥区别。分割符号不同嘛。理论的东西，问 cfy。
<iGoogle> 喝酒，睡觉
<archl> 啊。Sega 竟然出Linux游戏了。日货进军了。
<chenshaoju> 这让我大Steam情何以堪。
<archl> steam是啥。。。我真没印象。。。sega倒是很多。
<chenshaoju> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/?snr=1_4_4__12
<^k^> chenshaoju ⇪ t: Featured Linux Games
<onlylove> 世嘉还活着？
<chenshaoju> 初音好像赚了不少钱。
<onlylove> N久没有SEGA的消息了
<onlylove> 印象里面的SEGA就是MD和土星游戏机
<onlylove> 那时候还是16bit的东西
<archl> SEGA 的印象，刺猬SONIC
<archl> 速度，无攻击力
<chenshaoju> 迈克杰克逊的一个横版游戏，记忆深刻。。。
<onlylove> sonic是sega的东西？
<chenshaoju> 现在的SONIC感觉不好玩了，还是那种老式的横版好玩。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<Guest49318> 结宝宝起了个名，但网上测试名字却不好，
<archl> onlylove:  恩。sega最著名的商标
<roylez> Guest49318: 去他大爷的测试
<onlylove> archl: 我还以为是樱大战呢
<archl> onlylove: 那是啥。。。
<onlylove> archl: 居然不知道樱花大战
<Guest49318> 呵，各个网站，都是千篇一律的说法
<onlylove> archl: 也是世嘉的游戏
<archl> onlylove: 其实我对日本风格的都不太感兴趣。
<onlylove> archl: 也是，sonic那东西就是和马里奥像，没啥日系风格
<archl> roylez:  乐乐
<onlylove> cfy`: 刚有问题问ee，然后让我问你……
<onlylove> cfy`: print @ARGV和print "@ARGV\n"区别在哪，就是array内插和不内插有什么区别
<apu5800k>    冷天了手太冻怎么办
<apu5800k> 不用愁
<apu5800k> 多线程全速跑rarcrack破解带密码的RAR包
<apu5800k> 可以让你的电脑变成供暖机器
<apu5800k> LOL
<apu5800k> 暖暖的感觉
<sjd_zeus> 不过现在网页游戏一堆一堆的，Linux也不缺游戏玩了
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 有钱就有游戏玩了
<sjd_zeus> 现在的游戏都是砸钱的咯
<apu5800k> 就是
<sjd_zeus> 谁玩MUD呢
<apu5800k> 没钱玩，没装备
<sjd_zeus> 没装备就是找虐
<sjd_zeus> 没钱就是找虐
<sjd_zeus> 有钱人被更有钱的虐
<apu5800k> 就是过过瘾
<apu5800k> 有的就是用玩游戏来赚钱
<Mayaer> http://www.dawndiy.com/archives/229
<apu5800k> 练到比较高的等级就可以卖掉
<^k^> Mayaer ⇪ ti: Android 手机上安装并运行 Ubuntu 12.04
<Mayaer> ^_^
<apu5800k> out啦
<apu5800k> 早就有了
<Mayaer> 好吧。。
<apu5800k> 呵呵
<Mayaer> 我是昨天才知道的。。
<apu5800k> 你山里的娃子啊
<Mayaer> 恩。。。。
<Mayaer> 山沟沟里的。。
<apu5800k> 现在都有UBUNTU手机版了
<Mayaer> 这个我知道。。
<apu5800k> 快要出13.04了
<Guest49318> 我要买手机
<apu5800k> 卖个给你
<Mayaer> 恩。。快到4月份了。。
<apu5800k> 要么
<apu5800k> 诺基亚的
<Guest49318> 报价
<apu5800k> N78
<Guest49318> 多少
<apu5800k> 很旧了
<apu5800k> 按键失灵了
<apu5800k> 可以当3G网络模块用
<Guest49318> 那算了，我准备买个三星的，两三千可以了
<apu5800k> 或者用来连接树莓派
<apu5800k> 有米之人
<Guest49318> 我这里现在两个手机
<apu5800k> 干嘛不买苹果
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你必须请客，梦龙吧
<Guest49318> 苹果被咬了一口，不喜欢
<apu5800k> samsung
<nopcall> urxvt里中文字使用了两种字体怎么办啊。一种颜色比较浅怎么去掉啊。
<apu5800k> 丧门星
 * gfrog 好像壕蛋跟壕黑毛儿真去白家大院儿腐败去了
<apu5800k> G哇
<apu5800k> 你怎么不一起
<Guest49318> @*#能
<apu5800k> 用Ubuntu习惯了
<apu5800k> 离不开Ubuntu了
<apu5800k> 想换个别的系统用用了
<Guest49318> 走了，去给宝宝上户口
<apu5800k> Fedora18
<apu5800k> G蛙
<MeaCulpa> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.17-17579659015.28.84bD9G&id=16985887410&
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ 2012年秋冬STELLA McCARTNEY的PHYTON 单肩包 TEAL-淘宝网
<sjd_zeus> fedora 18发版了吗
 * MeaCulpa 老婆问我Python好不好，要不要，我说Python很好
 * MeaCulpa 于是上链接...
<apu5800k> sjd_zeus: 不是发了么？
<apu5800k> cherroot出来
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你回答之前有没有想过是不是一个东西
<apu5800k> MeaCulpa: 那是莽蛇皮包啊
<apu5800k> LOL
<apu5800k> PHYTON=大莽
<onlylove> 蟒
<onlylove> 而且貌似蟒和蛇是两类
<apu5800k> 蟒，本义是巨蛇
<apu5800k> 蟒科（學名：Pythonidae）是一類無毒蛇類
<apu5800k> imtxc: 买到车票了吗？？？
<imtxc> apu5800k: 未遂
<imtxc> apu5800k: 早上一个整点刚好弄到，正在提交的过程中，路由器被我们老总重启了。。。。。
<imtxc> 明天都成了2.7的了。。
<apu5800k> 关键时刻
<apu5800k> 怎能重启路由器啊啊
<apu5800k> Ts你们老总
<apu5800k> 不然叫他包车送你回家
<imtxc> apu5800k: 他也不知道，估计在搞什么实验
<imtxc> apu5800k: 没事儿，明天还有机会……
<apu5800k> 嗯
<imtxc> 大不了宅北京了，还能省钱呢。
<archl> 提示一下：如果 localhost:8000 和 IP:8000 结果不同。是属于哪里错误呢？
<imtxc> 主要是大家都用什么刷票插件，搞得大家压力都很大，节奏太快。
<apu5800k> 多呼吸些新鲜空气
<onlylove> 宅北京有什么意思啊
<imtxc> archl: hosts?
<archl> imtxc: hosts 文件设置？受网络影响？
<apu5800k> localhost:8000是直接访问本机啊
<archl> imtxc: 是路由决定吗？
<apu5800k> 没经过路由器网关
<imtxc> archl: 你看你的hosts里面有没有 127.0.0.1 localhost
<apu5800k> IP：8000是要经过路由器的网关
<imtxc> archl: 跟路由没有关系
<imtxc> archl: 听说北京过年没什么车，也没什么人啊，那空气能好很多。
<apu5800k> hosts默认设置有的127.0.0.1 localhost
<archl> imtxc: 额。不知道北京。
<imtxc> gfrog: 那个很好吃的烤鸭店在什么地方叫什么想起来了么 吉娃娃
<apu5800k> 全聚德
<gfrog> imtxc: 没想。。 忘了
<archl> apu5800k: imtxc:  我这里 127.0.0.1:8000 自动跳转到 http://wap.life.nokia.com.cn/index.php?source=unicomdns
<imtxc> gfrog: 速速想起来～
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: 诺基亚生活通
<imtxc> archl: 你用了  autoproxy?
<sjd_zeus> 大鸭梨
<archl> imtxc: 应该是
<imtxc> archl: 那就对了
<apu5800k> 我的还会自动跳到114la的导航网址更郁闷
<archl> imtxc: 。。。对网络我真不通。这点我不知道怎么高。
<imtxc> archl: 但是他们两个应该是一个地方
<imtxc> archl: cat /etc/hosts 看看啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 想不起来了，之前看过一个给中关村吃货的攻略
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧。。。
<apu5800k> imtxc: 是全聚德烤鸭店
<archl> imtxc: 额。这个怎么用我都不知道。
<imtxc> archl: 直接复制到终端
<imtxc> apu5800k: 他说的不是这个
<imtxc> apu5800k: 应该是其他名字的点
<archl> imtxc: 我该直接把 /etc/hosts 里所有 *.cn 都删除么？
<imtxc> archl: 看看都有啥
<archl> imtxc: 很长，是从某google code 上复制的
<apu5800k> 你复制的是谷歌被XX掉的那些网址
<apu5800k> 就是被DNS解释跳转了的网址
<archl> apu5800k: 哦。那么该用什么好呢。。。
<lainme> archl: 直接用VPN吧，全天挂着。不下载的话，也不需要考虑切换
<onlylove> 全聚德有很多店面的，但是据说和平门和前门的最正宗
<imtxc> archl: 第一行加上 127.0.0.1 localhost 就好
<apu5800k> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 全聚德~~鸭不错，但是调料差，连那金葱都没味道
<apu5800k> imtxc: 正解
<MeaCulpa> 北方没办法，啥都淡
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真没觉得全聚德好吃到哪去
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 大概我没去过总店，吃过几家分店，都烂爆了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 北京菜基本都是比拼原料
<apu5800k> 全聚德就是出名了而已
<imtxc> 其实要是能把票贩子和开淘宝店的人枪毙，估计票就好买了
<archl> lainme:  哦。。。谢谢提示。
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 archl 说「不用谢!」
<archl> imtxc:  apu5800k  不过。有了
<onlylove> 我在考虑要不要带鸭子回去
<archl> mosesofmason: 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你瞎扯呢，加钱帮农民工兄弟买票的不是被刑拘了
<apu5800k> imtxc: 开淘宝店枪毙？
<apu5800k> 这个
<imtxc> onlylove: apu5800k 就那些人搞的不公平了
<apu5800k> 非也非也
<apu5800k> 找贪官算账差不多
<onlylove> 就TM不应该出12306这么个笑话
<apu5800k> 管理好了
<onlylove> 都去排队去
<apu5800k> 怎么会有这样的事情
<archl_> vpn 之后， 127.0.0.1:8000 仍然被转到了那个地方。。。
<archl_> lol
<apu5800k> archl：别用vpnLE
<onlylove> archl_: 你机器上有webserver?
<archl_> onlylove: 可能有吧。apache 可能存在。
<apu5800k> 直接在那个文件上加127.0.0.1 localhost
<apu5800k> 就好了
<onlylove> archl_: 你访问的这个地址是做什么的？
<apu5800k> 就不会跳转到别的地方去了
<archl_> onlylove:  就是 python SimpleHTTPServer 简单的共享文件。
<apu5800k> 他想访问本机的地址啊
<archl_> -m
<archl> 实验发现错误。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: http://imagebin.org/243262
<MeaCulpa> 情节严重，数额巨大，立即枪决
<onlylove> 127.0.0.1是预留的，不应该扯到别处去，除非你在本地起了代理
<imtxc> apu5800k: onlylove 前两天就那跟们的那个JS脚本有人都在淘宝上卖钱
<cfy`> onlylove: 那个perl变量内插有人回答你了么？
<onlylove> 比方说某翻墙软件
<onlylove> cfy`: 没呢，就等着你
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ...
<cfy`> onlylove: 内插的话，会自动在元素之间添加分隔符（空格）
<imtxc> test
<cfy`> onlylove: 其他的话，不记得了
<^k^> imtxc, 点点点. ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 22.37天
<archl> iGoogle:  心怀悔恨？
<apu5800k> imtxc: 那是抢票插件
<imtxc> apu5800k: 对，有人都拿那东西卖钱呢
<onlylove> cfy`: 好了，谢谢，我在看learn perl the hard way,回家看看小骆驼参考下
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 onlylove 说「不用谢!」
<onlylove> 这什么东西……
<archl> onlylove: 只要有 谢 字。。。
<onlylove> 正则断词太弱了
<apu5800k> è°¢
<archl> 额不是吗
<apu5800k> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
 * archl 谢谢
<onlylove> 看来得两个
<apu5800k> 谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 apu5800k 说「不用谢!」
<archl> 。
<onlylove> 反应真慢……
<apu5800k> LOL、
<onlylove> 刚怎么那么快
<onlylove> 难道定时的
<apu5800k> 不是的
<iGoogle> archl: ? http://imagebin.org/243263
<apu5800k> 是扫描聊天信息
<apu5800k> 如果发现有谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 apu5800k 说「不用谢!」
<onlylove> 知道是扫描，定时扫描么
<apu5800k> 就会触发
<archl> iGoogle: ...你也和主席。。。。
<onlylove> 唉？罗杰被忽视了
<apu5800k> 不是定时的
<onlylove> notice不会触发？
<apu5800k> 实际上当那个机器人收到信息里面有谢谢就会触发
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 apu5800k 说「不用谢!」
 * archl 需要权限
<apu5800k> 这两个字是关键字
<archl> 哦不止， 还有 感谢
<imtxc> 谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 imtxc 说「不用谢!」
<imtxc> 不客气
<apu5800k> 就是已经被设置为触发的关键字
<onlylove> 这不好玩
<apu5800k> 防火墙就是用这个过滤的
<apu5800k> 设置敏感字词过滤
<apu5800k> 这是个简单的触发规则
<onlylove> 米帝国的设备
<apu5800k> 基于明文的
<cfy> onlylove: when you interpolate a array into a double-quoted string,perl will add $" between the array elements.
<apu5800k> 还有那种加密数据包内容深度分析感知
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<apu5800k> 像X光机一样
<apu5800k> 在网上传递的数据包
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: http://awk.info/?teachingawk
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: awk.info » Teaching Awk
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: awk社区总有人喷perl
<cfy> onlylove: the default value of $" is space
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ignore them.
<MeaCulpa> 喷的好~~
<onlylove> cfy: 就是说，没有内插的话，就直接顺序输出，没有分隔符是吧，理解了
<yunfan> awk社区为毛用info米不用org
<cfy> yunfan: 穷吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这只是个私人网站吧
<onlylove> 这个，.info是后来新加的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你不是说是社区么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 社区里的人~
<onlylove> 也就是说，网站应该比较年轻
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> Whenever Ronald Loui teaches GAWK, he gives the students the choice of learning PERL instead. Ninety percent will choose GAWK after looking at a few simple examples of each language (samples shown below). Those who choose PERL do so because someone told them to learn PERL.
<MeaCulpa>  这句话太精辟了
<MeaCulpa> Those who choose PERL do so because someone told them to learn PERL.
<palomino|working> ........
<onlylove> 这perl黑么
<palomino|working> perl是唯一加密前后看起来一样的语言
<MeaCulpa> lol
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<cfy> palomino|working: 不不。。。。。。机器码才是
<palomino|working> :D
<cfy> 你们这群黑
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 黑的没商量
 * cfy 不科学啊。。。perl后继无人了么？
<ofan> 坚决黑
<cfy> ofan: 坏风扇
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 知道啥叫孤独感了吧
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 以后就和阿姨二人转吧
<imtxc> 神不是也玩perl么
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我已经转走了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 娘的，网上这些买票的人APM多少。。。。
<imtxc> 看见一张 就妙了。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 前perl,和 yunfan 一样
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 神用泥巴就能造人，然而咱们还是得上床啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 前perler,和 yunfan 一样
<yunfan> cfy: 你都lisp系了 还给perl说话
<palomino|working> 不是有抢票插件和抢票浏览器么... , imtxc
<cfy> yunfan: 不能让他们乱黑
<imtxc> palomino|working: 那些个是有点用，但是用了这个，也只是个别人站在一个起跑线上而已
<archl> yunfan:  http://i.imgur.com/2B0Lm.jpg
<palomino|working> 不用就输在起跑线上啦
<onlylove> 突然很想黑py
<yunfan> cfy: 事实如此 有什么黑不黑的 再说了 一个语言如果让别人黑黑就不行了 那说明他确实不行
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 黑py很难
<cfy> yunfan: 那里事实如此。。。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 哪里事实如此。。。。。
<ofan> archl: 有娃了？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 黑py难度太大，因为用py的人很多根本没空听你黑
<imtxc> 禁用掉cache能不能抵抗一下12306的cdn？
<archl> 火车啊。几十年前就有火车。
<archl> ofan: 我妹。。。
<onlylove> archl: 哪来的萝莉，可以勾搭不
<cfy> MeaCulpa: why?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那倒也不难 不过无所谓 让他黑去
<ofan> archl: 哦。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: py几乎是非Programmer用的最多的语言了
<ofan> py太方便了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我怎么感觉你句句都在黑
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你去黑那些一年刷一把paper的？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你去黑那些一年刷一把paper的？再牛的Programmer也没丁点话语权啊
<onlylove> 我讨厌py用空格区分
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 也是。。。。。。
<imtxc> 铁老大天天改那个网站，插件过期很快。。
<onlylove> 一不小心少个空格什么的乱套了
<ofan> onlylove: 说明写的不多
<ofan> yunfan: 那个$5的vps还在用？
<yunfan> ofan: 在啊 我现在就靠那个代理啊
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 程序员界，一年能出两个paper的就能写进教科书了，但是和那些用py的大牛和无数水军比，没得比啊
<yunfan> ofan: 额 看错 不在了
<ofan> yunfan: 只能用12个小时...
<imtxc> yunfan: 12小时就玩完了。
<ofan> 我这里访问速度真心不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 这样黑  python -c 'print u"中文"' > /tmp/whatever
<onlylove> 按小时来的，一天10刀？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你不花钱当然不行了
<ofan> 现在平均40多ms
<imtxc> yunfan: 。。。。
<yunfan> ofan: 那你买几个？
<ofan> onlylove: 一个月5刀
<ofan> yunfan: 我只付了一个月的，先试试
<yunfan> ofan: 放个网站在上面试试
<onlylove> ofan: 一个月5刀，就准用12小时？
<yunfan> ofan: 许多vps 的ssh延迟很大 web访问却还行
<imtxc> yunfan: 咱这边速度又不行，为嘛付款
<lainme> onlylove: 免费试用12小时
<imtxc> onlylove: 试用
<ofan> onlylove: 免费试用12小时
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 用空格是不好，但是要让写游戏的，刷paper的，搞计算的，忽悠的，天才，二货，写出来的代码都差不多，这是唯一的选择
<onlylove> 哦
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 否则就是另一个perl
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以我等ofan架个网站试试速度
<ofan> yunfan: web可以用cdn
<yunfan> ofan: api类的 走不了cdn
<ofan> yunfan: 我没大网站
<ofan> yunfan: api用单独域名访问
<yunfan> ofan: 你弄个paste好了 或者codepad那种
<October21> 请问为什么使用gnome-shell 后unity的配置文件就会丢啊? 我是ubuntu12.04。
<ofan> 我这有个flask的
<yunfan> ofan: 买一个装下看看
<yunfan> 我想弄个列表的网站来着 正要物色服务器
<Guest25719> vim 默认配置在那儿了
<Guest25719> 我想copy个默认vimrcc
<onlylove> vim默认没有设置
<MeaCulpa> 全删了不就行了
<onlylove> .vimrc是手工写的
<Guest25719>  - -
<Guest25719> 有一个可以coyy的
<onlylove> 不过ubuntu的不知道
<Guest25719> /usr/share/vim什么的
<Guest25719> cp /usr/share/vim/vimcurrent/vimrc_example.vim ~/.vimrc
<iGoogle>  /etc/vim/vimrc
<Guest25719> 这里呢
<Guest25719> 找到了
<Guest25719> 搜噶
<yunfan> Guest25719: wget https://jyf-code.googlecode.com/hg/others/myvimrc -O ~/.vimrc
<iGoogle> share是打包保存的地方，配置都在etc
<October21> 普通人学py很好，免得学basic被骂NC
<yunfan> October21: 那不普通人学什么比较好？
<iGoogle> archl: 看图了？
<Confucius> hello，guys。我想问下ubuntu12.04的一个问题，我在文字界面killx（第一次）后，再打开x时（即F7）界面和原来的不一样了，请问怎么恢复？？？
<iGoogle> xkill?
<iGoogle> pkill X?
<Confucius> iGoogle, 就是命令：killx
<apu5800k> EE早
<apu5800k> Confucius: 重启一下
<Guest25719> yunfan: thank you
<hamo> iGoogle: 姨姨早
<iGoogle> 。。
<Confucius> apu5800k, 重启过了，还是没恢复
 * yunfan 怒赞蛤魔
<onlylove> 神是不是特想把蛤蟆扔锅里红烧
<iGoogle> 破蛤蟆。开始问你问题，你跑了
<yunfan> 自从跟了主席以后 蛤魔就开窍了
<apu5800k> EE成了姨姨了
<apu5800k> LOL
<onlylove> 蛤蟆从败家大院腐败回来了
 * yunfan 姨姨喂奶
<iGoogle> 淫妇，别乱说话
<apu5800k> Confucius: startX
<imtxc> ，，，，，
<imtxc> 他不是jyf么
 * yunfan 遵命 姨姨
<iGoogle> 贱。。
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<nanpuyue> http://blog.nanpuyue.com/blog/2013/01/025.html
<^k^> nanpuyue ⇪ t: 来自南浦月的WINE QQ2012 - 南浦月
<imtxc> 今天还有3次买票机会……
<hamo> onlylove: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: roylez iGoogle adam8157 imtxc hamo howto改iso
<iGoogle> roylez: 回家了？
<adam8157> huntxu: ultraiso
<gfrog> huntxu: 解开，修改，重打包
<iGoogle> 。。 adam8157 你不是C家的。
<huntxu> adam8157: linux，我要rw
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋乃肥来啦？
<huntxu> gfrog: 解開再mkisofs？
<gfrog> huntxu: .
<huntxu> gfrog: 可是引導怎麽辦？
<gfrog> adam8157: Yuping撤退了。。
<onlylove> isomaster?
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个。。 貌似可以导出iso boot那部分，这个没做过
<iGoogle> 还不下班。
<adam8157> gfrog: wow 去哪里了
<huntxu> gfrog: =.=
<ofan> yunfan: v2.ofan.me:5000
<gfrog> adam8157: 成都
<yunfan> ofan: 额 你就不能换个端口
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 回家了
<gfrog> adam8157: 好地方啊
<ofan> yunfan: 有区别？
<imtxc> huntxu: 先挂载，改了之后mkisofs?
<yunfan> ofan: 速度很不错
<yunfan> ofan: 看起来有搞头
<yunfan> ofan: 比那个ping值靠谱
<onlylove> ofan那什么东西……
<apu5800k> VPN
<ofan> yunfan: 有点慢
<iGoogle> roylez: http://imagebin.org/243263
<yunfan> ofan: 我想到个东西了 你放个 web代理软件在上面 然后让别人去用 看看能撑多少人
<imtxc> adam8157: hamo 败家大院果然有格格服务员么
<apu5800k> EE
<ofan> yunfan: 你用test, test登录下
<hamo> imtxc: 你问淡淡壕
<adam8157> imtxc: 有
<ofan> ajax返回的慢
<lainme> ofan: v2.ofan.me digital ocean 的？
<ofan> lainme: 恩
<adam8157> gfrog: 听说RH最近又招了二三十人 cc bluezd hamo
<yunfan> ofan: 感觉还行啊
<ofan> yunfan: 我post一个有时候要等好几秒
<bluezd> adam8157: 好象是，哎，人来人往啊
<yunfan> ofan: 这个怕是你用sqlite的问题吧
<ofan> yunfan: 不可能..
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天我们组面试到面试官不够。
<hamo> adam8157: 你走了阿，当然要找人干活
<gfrog> adam8157: 都有人跑到办公区工位上来答笔试了。
<ofan> sqlite再烂也不能这么烂
<adam8157> bluezd: gfrog 疯了么... 幸亏闪了
<MeaCulpa> 走了一个蛋蛋，要那么多人...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 蛋蛋是牛人啊，要N多人才能填这个空儿
<MeaCulpa> 恩太牛了
<ofan> 我靠...
<apu5800k> 牛蛋
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 蛋蛋可以繁殖的。
 * adam8157 疯了
<bluezd> adam8157: RH 失去你仿佛失去一片森林
<roylez> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/announcement-unisiti-student-pig-feast-in-the-new-year-of-2013-use-contributions-and-expenses-detail.html
<^k^> roylez 啥, ⇪ 公告：信天助学 2013年元旦猪宴　捐款使用情况及支出明细（后附第七期链接）–公益-什么值得买
<ofan> yunfan: 这你写的一大堆？
<yunfan> ofan: 有可能是io卡住了嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子，咋了？
<yunfan> roylez: 你那个网站买的linode多大的instanse?
<roylez> yunfan: 512
<roylez> yunfan: 最小的
<bluezd> adam8157: 就像鱼儿缺了水
<yunfan> roylez: 额 那现在日pv多少/
<hamo> bluezd: 淡淡走了你在RH没了森林了是吧
<adam8157> test
<roylez> yunfan: 没多少...
<^k^> adam8157, 点点点. ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 22.33天
<roylez> yunfan: 维护不力啊
<bluezd> hamo: ...
 * adam8157 尼码 lag好几十
<yunfan> roylez: 别不说嘛 pv和流量多少？ 我看你那速度还行来着
<hamo> roylez: 赶紧拉人过来
<yunfan> adam8157: 买个vps挂 就没lag了
<roylez> hamo: 公司的事情都没完呢...
 * bluezd 尼码 我们组何时能招到个妹子啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 你该用bonce 而不是挂
<roylez> hamo: 晚上又冷，不想干活，没暖气啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 恁组里有新人么
<yunfan> adam8157: 我喜欢自己挂
<hamo> roylez: 不用干活阿，赶紧动用你的各路机油
<bluezd> adam8157: 全是老爷们
<yunfan> ofan: 找个flask用redis的例子跑下看看 可以排查下是不是io问题
<adam8157> bluezd: 新给你招了几个老爷们儿?
<bluezd> adam8157: ......
 * imtxc 我会说刚才的一大段是我搞的么
<adam8157> bluezd: 到底有没有新人
<yunfan> imtxc: 要想搞 还得上程序搞
<bluezd> adam8157: 有一个，男的，加入了我们伟大的 Errata 团队
<bluezd> adam8157: Point Person Phd
<adam8157> bluezd: lol
<ofan> yunfan: 你那连续刷新不慢？
 * hamo 拜phd
<imtxc> bluezd: 现在贵帽要的都是phd啊
<yunfan> ofan: 连续刷是有点慢
<bluezd> imtxc: 要肄业的 PHD
<yunfan> Fox78: h
<adam8157> bluezd: lol
<ofan> yunfan: 可能cdn和dns的问题
<ofan> yunfan: 我点banner刷新就没啥问题
<yunfan> ofan: 额 你这没上cdn吧
<bluezd> imtxc: 能毕业的 phd 招不起
<ofan> yunfan: 上的，我域名在cloudflare上
<imtxc> bluezd: 。。。
<ofan> yunfan: 没做cdn但是dns在上面
<yunfan> ofan: 想不到 非80端口他们也做cdn
<ofan> yunfan: 很奇怪，我浏览器刷新会有问题，但是点‘Flaskr'刷的很快
<yunfan> dns在上面又没关系 ubuntu默认走本地dns缓存的
<yunfan> ofan: 你会clojure么
<ofan> yunfan: 不会
<yunfan> ofan: 那就没法了 还想44跑个clojure做的站点占用资源如何
<ofan> yunfan: ..用apache那个工具测吧
<yunfan> ofan: ab啊 额
<bluezd> hamo: 棍刮儿
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸胸
<ofan> orz.. 另一个vps又发账单了
<hamo> bluezd: 新来的汉子们有像淡淡对你那么体贴的没有？
 * yunfan 目测蛤魔要挂了
 * hamo ...
<bluezd> hamo: /kick
 * yunfan 阿蛋居然么行动 难道真的lag了
<hamo> bluezd: 问你呢
<hamo> yunfan: 淡淡一脸凝重，估计心里正fuck公司的网呢
<yunfan> hamo: 也有可能你地 C记 总部在纽约下水道
<hamo> yunfan: 这不会，最次也是在伦敦的下水道...
<yunfan> hamo: 不会 只有纽约下水道有忍者神龟啊
<yunfan> ofan: 你只会py?
<ofan> yunfan: web的只会py和php
<hamo> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> ofan: 诶 本来看你挺有前途的
<ofan> yunfan: 去去
<ofan> yunfan: 你也不是只会py
<yunfan> ofan: 我会的就比你多了
<ofan> yunfan: 啧啧
<hamo> yunfan: 会什么都不如会胡悠阿..看看主席和库胖
<MeaCulpa> bzr update
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子....
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛又打错机器了...这synergy
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛君
<yunfan> hamo: 倒也是 主席动动嘴皮 这需求就又改了
<ofan> yunfan: 你是把html，css也包括了吧
<yunfan> ofan: lua算不算？
<hamo> roylez: 主席酱
<roylez> hamo: 算了，不踢你
<ofan> yunfan: lua其实算dsl
<yunfan> ofan: 呵呵 forth算不算
<ofan> yunfan: 你用lua写web？
<yunfan> ofan: 当然 lua我主要就是搞web和gd
<ofan> yunfan: forth写web?
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: sed 匹配到第一次馬上退出是啥？
<ofan> yunfan: web没前途
<iIlL10Oo> 写web用 sinatra
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 我的文件裏有好多一樣的，我只想改第一處
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 查查
<yunfan> ofan: 原来你不知道nginx-lua
<yunfan> ofan: forth我倒没写过web 不过有人弄了个写web的sample
<ofan> yunfan: c都能写web...
<yunfan> ofan: 当然
<ofan> http://jaspervdj.be/hakyll/
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ Hakyll - Home
<ofan> \rs: ^^
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: sed '0, /foo/s/foo/bar/'
 * yunfan 又是个该死的ruby党
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 很傻的做法，应该有用
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 0?
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 从第0行到第一次匹配的行，进行操作
<ofan> yunfan: 啥，这是haskell
<hamo> roylez: ^^^
<yunfan> ofan: 我说 iIlL10Oo
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 这里没sed牛么~~~ sed伤神啊
<ofan> yunfan: o
<\rs> ofan: hakyll　啊……ming blowing 的東西……Arrow 什麼的
<kingbo> 用概率算个双色球吧，想中奖。。。。
<ofan> \rs: 新版本用monad写的..
<ofan> arrow估计能理解运用的人没几个
<yunfan> 算出来也不会跟你说
<ofan> \rs: http://egonschiele.github.com/HandsomeSoup/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Handsomesoup
<\rs> ofan: Python 的 reactive programming，裏面有些 monad (感覺像 Cont): http://www.valuedlessons.com/2009/08/simple-rx-reactive-programming-in.html
<^k^> \rs ⇪ t: Valued Lessons: Rx Simplified (Reactive Programming in Python)
<ofan> \rs: monad pattern其实在好多语言里都有
<\rs> ofan: 缺 do syntax 就沒法用啊
<ofan> \rs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0EF0VTs9Dc&feature=youtu.be  这个是用js实现monad
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ YouTube - Monads and Gonads
<yunfan> 什么do语法？
<ofan> \rs: do其实就是语法糖
<\rs> scala 的 Pro Scala: Monadic Design Patterns for the Web
 * hamo monad...
 * hamo 能不能不玩这么gaoji的东西...
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你这是考完试了?
<adam8157> Mayaer: 老来
<ofan> \rs: 现在很多语言都在抄haskell
<\rs> ofan: 比如可以重載 >> 用 monad，但是明顯會寫得很不爽
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们测试组是不是有好多机器啊
<ofan> \rs: >>代替do?
<adam8157> yunfan: 嗯 我都是问测试借机器的
<yunfan> adam8157: 他们那有超级本么 我很关心哪个超基本在linux下续航最好
<adam8157> yunfan: 有吧
<archl> yunfan: 超基本。
<archl> yunfan:  买ee买的那个吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 去打听下嘛 年后我估计要买
<apu5800k> gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 这网速...
<archl> iGoogle: 买到本本了吗？
<yunfan> archl: 哪款？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈  怎么地  不欢迎啊～～～
<hamo> adam8157: 我已经掉第3回了
<yunfan> iGoogle: 姨姨你买的是哪款啊
<apu5800k> X230？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 还行
<adam8157> yunfan: 你就买x230吧
<Mayaer> adam8157: 切- -  那就是不欢迎了。。
<yunfan> 10k+的就莫推荐了 还不如mbp
<adam8157> Mayaer: 还行
<Mayaer> adam8157: 今天考完最后一门了
<hamo> adam8157: 又调戏马丫
<yunfan> adam8157: 没你土豪
<Mayaer> adam8157: 这是自动回复么。。
<Mayaer> hamo: 哈  你好～～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 还行吧
<ofan> hamo: 吃醋了？
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 不说话了...
<Mayaer> ofan: 哈哈  ofan～～～  好久不见～～
<ofan> Mayaer: 好久不见
<Mayaer> ofan: 话说你还没回天朝？？
<ofan> Mayaer: ...没
<Mayaer> 好吧。。 好客山东欢迎您。。
<archl> yunfan: http://www.360buy.com/product/741753.html
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ 【联想Yoga】联想IdeaPad Yoga 13.3英寸超极本（i5-3317U 4G 128G固态硬盘 HD4000 摄像头 蓝牙 Win8）日光橙【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<archl> Mayaer: 。。。
<yunfan> i5这个抗得住不
<apu5800k> 好吧
<apu5800k> 这个好好
<ofan> http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized  这blog好漂亮
 * adam8157 联想的本子除了X和T都丑的要死
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ Solarized - Ethan Schoonover
<apu5800k> I5很牛了
<yunfan> archl: 额 win8的不能买 win8的设备有微软认证的 想装其他系统就麻烦了
<onlylove> 内存不能扩吧，4G够用不
<adam8157> yunfan: 关掉就好了...
<apu5800k> 买那些比较厚实一点的吧
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 剛忘了說，我要替換的是$，所以你那個不行 =.=
<apu5800k> 可以自己动手添加内存
<yunfan> adam8157: 弄在主板上 怎么关  就跟android有的手机上锁一样 没点手段是不行的
<apu5800k> 换硬盘也行
<adam8157> yunfan: bios...
<apu5800k> 超薄的机型只能整个机器换掉了
<apu5800k> 普通的笔记本可以自己换硬盘的
<adam8157> yunfan: 微软那个认证强制要求安全启动, 但是pc机上也强制要求提供关闭选项了
<hamo> yunfan: 别买windows RT就行
<yunfan> adam8157: 有提供么 你别忽悠我
<yunfan> 这个yoga的硬件不错
<apu5800k> RT就是个鸡肋
<hamo> yunfan: PC上必须有，ARM平板上必须没有
<yunfan> 6k 有触屏 还能分离 倒是省了不少事
<ofan> win8本装不了其他系统
<apu5800k> 连三星都不打算推出RT
<apu5800k> RT版的不能安装其他系统
<adam8157> yunfan: 当然的
<yunfan> 要是是tegra4就好了
<yunfan> 那个基带芯片叼
<apu5800k> 这是个另外的苹果数字牢狱
<huntxu> MeaCulpa:  sed '0, /foo/{/foo/s/foo/bar/}' =.=
<huntxu> 好奇怪。。。
<apu5800k> 买回来，不能安装其他系统就蛋疼了
<apu5800k> 以后买新机要搞清楚有没有被那个安全启动锁定了
<apu5800k> 这个简直就是绑架
<apu5800k> 买个电脑要是只能安装微软系统的话
 * yunfan 有钱应该买padphone , 现在手机平板本本都需要 hell
<adam8157> hamo: 这网还不换真的没动力来办公室啊, 在家下载编译的内核1M多每秒 这里几十K
<onlylove> 手动加内存，现在超级本的内存都焊在主板上的，手工加什么
<apu5800k> http://www.freebuf.com/jobs/6936.html
<^k^> apu5800k 啥, ⇪ 唯品会诚聘安全高手- FreebuF.COM
<epico> www.canonical.com
<epico> http://www.canonical.com
<^k^> epico 啥, ⇪ Home | Canonical
<hamo> adam8157: 拜壕
<hamo> adam8157: 我家网速还不如这里
<epico> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/amd-catalyst-13-1.html
<^k^> epico ⇪ t: AMD Catalyst 13.1 — LinuxTOY
<hamo> adam8157: 所以你没看我很蛋定嘛
<apu5800k>  技术安全资质要求:
<apu5800k> 1、 具备1年以上Web安全实战经验，包括渗透与防御；
<apu5800k> 2、 大学本科及以上学历，计算机相关专业
<apu5800k> 3、 对常见的Web编程语言要有一定的解读能力
<apu5800k> 4、 具有一定的编程能力，熟悉至少一种编程语言
<apu5800k> 5、 熟悉常见的应用程序漏洞、操作系统等漏洞
<apu5800k> 6、 精通安全技术，如SQL注入，XSS产生原因及防范措施
<epico> ^k^: help
<adam8157> hamo: 你不是说搬家后会好些么
<epico> ^k^ . help
<hamo> adam8157: 一个样...那边基本什么联通这类的大运营商都不愿意去，都是些特别点的共享带宽的运营商
<apu5800k> 依托云主机服务（如Amazon等）打造黑暗云（Dark Cloud）更使得DDoS攻击如虎添翼。
<onlylove> 表示对安全没兴趣
<onlylove> 现在基本就是DDOS
<apu5800k> onlylove: 你对钱有兴趣不？
<bluezd> adam8157: 你家网速升 10 M 了？
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯那 好早了 去海关拿回来笔记本的那天
<onlylove> apu5800k: 因为对钱有兴趣，所以来帝都找工作，然后发现被坑了，现在对钱没啥兴趣了，够花就行
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧，我现在远程连我的 pi 下载呢
<hamo> bluezd: 你的pi?
<apu5800k> 墨西哥国防部网站遭Anonymous攻击，数据全部泄漏
<bluezd> hamo: Raspberry Pi
<apu5800k> 哈
<adam8157> 树莓屁
<apu5800k> 又一个用派的
<bluezd> hamo: 讨厌你，死鬼 ......
 * hamo ...
<onlylove> pi省电
<apu5800k> 被N蛋蛋吐槽了
<onlylove> 还没噪音
<hamo> bluezd: 还有pi, 壕
<apu5800k> bluezd: 我用来破解pin
<apu5800k> 无线扫描
<apu5800k> 离线下载
<yunfan> onlylove: 总比在家好
<apu5800k> 播放音乐
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不是买了 rpi么
<onlylove> yunfan: 在家需要买车票么？
 * bluezd 又到周五了让我欢喜让我忧啊！
<adam8157> yunfan: 我买那个干啥, 没买
<yunfan> onlylove: 我又不买车票
<apu5800k> 蛋蛋要买N4
<yunfan> adam8157: 我以为你买了 想不到
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你怎么回家，用灰的
 * bluezd 求重口味电影推荐
<yunfan> onlylove: 恩
<apu5800k> onlylove: 他走路回去
<yunfan> onlylove: 基票
<onlylove> yunfan: 真正土豪
<apu5800k> bluezd: 找神要
 * adam8157 你们用树莓派都没用那些插排, 和pc有啥区别, 无聊
<onlylove> 长这么大没坐过灰机
<apu5800k> 蛋蛋
<yunfan> onlylove: 豪个p
<yunfan> adam8157: 本来就是装逼么 你看arduino的开发语言
 * adam8157 真要搞嵌入式插排的话, 树莓派又不够用
<apu5800k> 干嘛一定要用那些排插
<nuanhuai> 有伙人没？
<nuanhuai> 活人
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家附近没有机场，除非到潍坊机场，然后又得买票
<apu5800k> 没有
<apu5800k> 有僵尸
 * adam8157 还不如买beaglebone
<archl> onlylove: 。是么。。。来潍坊呢
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊，当初我就是犹豫这点，最后还是买了，本来是来研究内核的，可是 ......
<nuanhuai> apu5800k: 球帮忙
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以坐战斗基回去 刚好解放军公布部署位置了 你告诉我地址我给你查查要找哪个集团军
<apu5800k> 帮什么
<Mayaer> onlylove: 呀，也是山东淫啊
<archl> adam8157:  奇怪你们不出么。。。
<nuanhuai> apu5800k: 日久不爬墙，需goagent梯子一个
 * adam8157 树莓派就是个轻量的小pc, 不明白有啥牛的
<archl> adam8157:  c家要是出钱赞助一个多好。
<adam8157> archl: 啥子
<nuanhuai> apu5800k: 卡在第一步下载上面了
<onlylove> archl: 我要坐火车和灰机最近就是潍坊，对我来说还是长途大巴方便 cc yunfan
<bluezd> adam8157: 求赠送 beaglebone
<bluezd> hamo: 求赠送 linode
<adam8157> bluezd: 买不起
<archl> adam8157:  求赠送鼠标垫。
<nuanhuai> apu5800k: 在么
<Mayaer> bluezd: 求赠送beaglebone和linode
<epico> `t firefox
 * adam8157 求送 独唱团 光明磊落 kindle touch 皮套
<bluezd> Mayaer: 这两样我都没有啊
 * adam8157 求送 独唱团 光明磊落 "kindle touch 皮套"
<Mayaer> bluezd: 你不是在求么。。。求了就有了 XD
<archl> adam8157: 求赠送 Ubuntu One 额外1500MB空间
<adam8157> bluezd: 研究内核, qemu就完了, 更方便
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ??
<MeaCulpa> 你都定位了为啥还要foo一遍
<nuanhuai> lainme: 女神大大
<archl> lainme: 女神。。。
<nuanhuai> huntxu: 胡须
<onlylove> 女神……
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: sed '0, /foo/{/foo/s/$/bar/}'
 * adam8157 求送 独唱团 光明与磊落 "kindle touch 皮套"    免费到付
<huntxu> 我要替換$ ^^
<nuanhuai> huntxu: 胡须，球帮忙
<archl> ??光明与磊落
<nuanhuai> lubotu2: `h
<nuanhuai> `h
<huntxu> nuanhuai: ?
<yunfan> onlylove: 你还是坐轮船回去吧
<yunfan> adam8157: rpi就便宜 如此而已
<nuanhuai> huntxu: 可以帮忙下载个goagent新版并且发到我邮箱么
<nuanhuai> huntxu: 做良民太久不会爬了
<onlylove> yunfan: 从帝都到天津？天津坐船到潍坊？
<onlylove> tor现在还能用不
<yunfan> onlylove: 正是如此 帝都到天津的火车容易 站票都成
<onlylove> 洋葱头
<hamo> adam8157: 这线掉的，跟节操似的
<yunfan> hamo: 买个vps 年付10刀
<onlylove> yunfan: 我还是大巴吧，直接到我家
<onlylove> yunfan: 到潍坊我再买票回家还麻烦
<yunfan> onlylove: 你家哪里？胶东？
<hamo> yunfan: 本地链路掉阿，vps也不管用阿
<onlylove> yunfan: 在烟台和潍坊之间……平度以东
<yunfan> hamo: 和我公司一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 小地方
 * yunfan 隐约嗅到山东帮的味道
<yunfan> hamo: 你回家是走路不？
<hamo> yunfan: 不是...公交
<yunfan> hamo: 我说过年呢
<yunfan> hamo: 难道你家在燕郊
<hamo> yunfan: 过年回家怎么可能走路回去...
<hamo> yunfan: 我家在北京北面一点
<yunfan> hamo: 你不河北的么
<hamo> yunfan: 对阿
<yunfan> hamo: 额 张北大草原
<hamo> yunfan: 没那么远
<yunfan> hamo: 张北都不远 你还近 不如骑马回去算了
<yunfan> 得里个当 驾
<yunfan> 过几天要去趟沧州
<yunfan> 终于有机会去真实北方体验下了
<\rs> ofan: python 有啥推薦學習的庫，gevent 之類？
<gfrog> adam8157: 土豪
<gfrog> hamo: 土豪
<gfrog> bluezd: 土豪
<gfrog> roylez: 主席乃也土豪
<ofan> \rs: twisted
<bluezd> gfrog: 乃们组在招人 ？
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃要来？ 钱儿没乃们多哦
<bluezd> gfrog: 乃们组有妹子吗？
<gfrog> bluezd: 不要太多哦
<ofan> \rs: py库太多了，感觉随便抓一把看都行
<archl> 啊。我又看动画了。http://so.letv.com/comic/75079.html
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ 冰果-冰果全集（更新至23集_共23集）-乐视网
<archl> gfrog: 娃人
<gfrog> archl: @@
<yunfan> ofan: 没有perl的多
<ofan> perl是啥
<hamo> bluezd: 你不要淡淡壕了？
<nuanhuai> ^k^: `h
<yunfan> ofan: CPAN
<^k^> nuanhuai, 很少。  ㍩ 
<archl> gfrog: 蛙儿。 yunfan   http://i.imgur.com/2B0Lm.jpg
<gfrog> hamo: 土豪
<archl> yunfan: 上次说给你照片，推迟了，你也不要不发话
<yunfan> archl: 这个是你的照片还是你妹妹的？
<archl> yunfan: 一起的。。。
<yunfan> archl: 额 想不到你在家倒是养帅了 以前跟个老鼠一样  现在怎么变这么好了
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> archl: 看你眼皮好像割过
<archl> yunfan: 我只补牙20只
<hamo> adam8157: 真心萌，受不鸟了
<yunfan> archl: 我右边的牙齿都烂了
<adam8157> hamo: 唉...
<yunfan> 有一阵得喝流质
<archl> yunfan: 我除了门牙犬齿都修补了。
<yunfan> archl: 我就等着科技发达 以后上个可编程的
<archl> yunfan: 喝流质？你的伤着了？
<adam8157> hamo: 这panic太牛了, kdump搞不定它
<yunfan> archl: 为何你还不出去工作
<ofan> 二代
<yunfan> 看他也不像来着
<archl> yunfan: 我。是疯子
<hamo> adam8157: 你又调bug?还是你自己玩呢？
<yunfan> archl: 找不到就慢慢找吧 千万别着急找 学ofan 好歹你在家不害人
<adam8157> hamo: bug哦 upstream那驱动
<hamo> 哈哈哈
<ofan> yunfan: 找啥
<yunfan> ofan: 没啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 请教  BUG: Bad page state in process postgres 可能的原因是什么呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥我觉得你在说ofan出来祸害人的感觉
<imtxc> 是postgres的错噩梦
<yunfan> onlylove: 仁者见仁
<ofan> onlylove: 他嫉妒
<apu5800k> 需求文档
<apu5800k> 远程信息提取系统（手机木马）应当具备以下特点：
<apu5800k> 植入程序安全方便，触发方式隐蔽
<apu5800k> 方便、快捷、隐蔽的方式通过充电模式进行植入，物理接触嫌疑人手机或平板后，通过USB借口连接上定制设备（一般可伪装成正常的笔记本电脑），手机开始充电的时候即可植入控制部分，并取得对目标的完全控制权。
<apu5800k> 全程数据加密，无痕取证、免杀功能
<stardiviner> 我发现我非常喜欢Lisp的括号写法。越看越好看。有auto-indent 和paredit，写起来也不麻烦了。真实好极了。我来这里劝大家去学lisp
<yunfan> apu5800k: 你听说过sim卡应用么
<stardiviner> common, 难道没人学lisp么？
<stardiviner> 没人么?
<onlylove> 学lisp，你应该推荐两本书
<yunfan> the little schemer?
<onlylove> 一本是黑客与画家
<onlylove> 另一本是SICP
<yunfan> sicp耗时
<apu5800k> yunfan: 我现在就在用
<apu5800k> SIM卡应用
<adam8157> imtxc: 不懂
<apu5800k> 那种一卡多号的
<mao> hi
<yunfan> apu5800k: 那就好
<mao> 各位好呀
<^k^> mao, 好.. . ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 22.27天
<yunfan> hi
<yunfan> 各位好呀
<^k^> yunfan, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<yunfan> 各位好
<yunfan> 各位
<yunfan> 各
<onlylove> k咋不报春节时间了
<yunfan> 大概随机报东西的
<onlylove> yunfan: 给你的信息明显少
<ofan> stardiviner: 没人学lisp
<stardiviner> onlylove: 不用看书，玩玩emacs就会喜欢上的。我玩玩就喜欢上了，玩了2天。
<yunfan> onlylove: 至少报了个时间 总比报菊花好
<imtxc> 大概可能也许是内存泄露？
<stardiviner> ofan: 都学clojure？guile？scheme？
<stardiviner> Emacs Lisp？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我会告诉你我是vimer么
<ofan> stardiviner: cfy å­¦
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我告诉你我是，我是vimer+emacser
<stardiviner> ofan: thanks
<yunfan> cfy现在跟冰河混 你懂的
<apu5800k> VIM是编辑器中的神
<stardiviner> yunfan: 啥是冰河棍？
<onlylove> Emacs Makes A Computer Slow
<apu5800k> emacs是神的编辑器
<stardiviner> apu5800k: 嗯。我赞同这句，也赞同那句，emacs是神的编辑器
<yunfan> 别搞这种陈词烂调了 编辑器之神也好  神的编辑器也好 猪用都不行
<onlylove> 递归什么的
<stardiviner> yunfan: 嗯，确实
<apu5800k> yunfan: 那你用什么？
<yunfan> 刚才在微薄里给人发了一个 (repeate (fuck you))
<yunfan> apu5800k: 我用vim
<stardiviner> yunfan: 不喜欢的人不会喜欢的，像我这样的，玩了没几个小时就立马喜欢上了
<apu5800k> 那就对了
<yunfan> stardiviner: 既然如此 那也不用劝了 劝也没用
<stardiviner> yunfan: 我是一个人孤单无聊，所以拉几个人陪着一起玩
<stardiviner> yunfan: 不用现在这样进来说说lisp，却无人回应
<adam8157> hamo: https://github.com/ashi009/bestroutetb
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: ashi009/bestroutetb · GitHub
<yunfan> stardiviner: 只要你肯出票子 我现在立刻改学elisp 用emacs
<stardiviner> yunfan: 火车票么？
<yunfan> stardiviner: 基票
<stardiviner> yunfan: 黄牛票
<stardiviner> 吃饭吃饭，楼下大人催着喊吃饭。真是的
<hamo> adam8157: 牛逼碉堡了
<yunfan> 额 又是一个小孩
<adam8157> yunfan: kandu好久没来了
<ofan> adam8157: kandu去哪了
<onlylove> 小朋友才有折腾的动力
<yunfan> adam8157: 是啊 上次我还在说这事呢 很人才的一个人 就这么没了
<ofan> 不大哈也不来了
<adam8157> ofan: twitter上偶尔说一句哈 不知道哪里去了
<yunfan> adam8157: 我查下记录 看看最近他有没有来
<mao> 又在讨论vim和emacs了么
<onlylove> 没，在讨论lisp
<yunfan> 额 真的没上来过
<yunfan> 该不会是饿死了吧 或者在家捉急死了
<yunfan> kandu比薇菜牛多了
<yunfan> relaed也好久没来了
<adam8157> yunfan: 吹水扯淡抬杠的本领离蔡博士差得远
<yunfan> adam8157: 你怎么突然想起他了 难道是打起他的主意了 想赚点人头费
<yunfan> adam8157: 薇菜真本事还是有一点的 虽然我屏蔽了他
<adam8157> yunfan: 你屏蔽了他?
 * yunfan 开会
<adam8157> yunfan: 我惹不起他
<yunfan> adam8157: 恩 他竟敢忽悠我进cpp的群 然后在我说我不喜欢cpp的时候kick了我 这种事我不屏蔽他还有天理么
<yunfan> adam8157: 你怎么会怕他 额 这里你有帽子来着
<hamo> adam8157: 现在真心觉得虚拟机开发真爽
<adam8157> yunfan: lol, 你俩竟然吵起来了 喜闻乐见
<hamo> adam8157: 可以随时暂停
 * yunfan 开会去
<adam8157> hamo: 应该搞个gaoji机器
<onlylove> CPP惹的祸
<yunfan> adam8157: 你这是翻身农奴盼打架
 * adam8157 不喜欢cpp
<hamo> adam8157: 不gaoji
<apu5800k> hamo: gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 你本机搞个vmware esx才对
<ofan> adam8157: 吹水扯淡是消遣
<hamo> adam8157: 不搞，带不起来
<apu5800k> http://img.bimg.126.net/photo/DXIq4KA8Vf3yZLoalK3-mg==/3150549414322989917.jpg
<hamo> adam8157: 那东西自己的需求都比我现在配置高
<hamo> adam8157: 更别提开虚拟机了
 * gfrog 不喜欢cpp
<bluezd> adam8157: 今天从财富那面来了几个妹子
<adam8157> bluezd: 你盯着看啊看
<bluezd> adam8157: 看不着啊
 * ofan 喜欢cpp
<gfrog> bluezd: 不喜欢国贸范儿的妹纸
<bluezd> gfrog: 你喜欢春哥类型的把
<gfrog> bluezd: 毛儿，我喜欢萌妹子
 * gfrog 向怪蜀黍方向过渡中。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 祝你成功
<gfrog> adam8157: 谢谢啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 你得转型啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 现在的萝莉不喜欢怪叔叔了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 那喜欢啥？
<imtxc> gfrog: 反正不喜欢怪的了。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我要是知道喜欢啥 我还能过年一个人回家
<imtxc> 话说过来，一个人回家NND都抢不到票，那些票贩子战斗力怎么这么强，我都刷不动了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 你可以带正太回家。
<gfrog> imtxc: 刷一个小时顶你一天工资，你刷不？
<imtxc> gfrog: 你几时回家？还是你是帝都人？
<imtxc> gfrog: 有这么好的收入？
<imtxc> gfrog: 顶你一天的工资我就刷
 * imtxc 去吃饭。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 给我帽子 我要拿个喜欢cpp的开刀
<huntxu> roylez: gfrog adam8157 sh直接執行一個字符串？
<adam8157> huntxu: sh -c "blah"
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
 * bluezd 愁苦啊，晚上吃啥？
<yunfan> bluezd: 我和你一样 刚才被同事放鸽子  额
<yunfan> 本来约好去吃湘菜
<bluezd> yunfan: 我连被放鸽子的机会都没有啊，sigh ......
<yunfan> bluezd: 前途不大啊
<bluezd> yunfan: 是没有前途啊
<yunfan> bluezd: 那也不能这么说 前途是有的 只是不大而已
<bluezd> yunfan: 看不到希望啊
<yunfan> bluezd: 主要是雾太大
<bluezd> yunfan: 怎样能把雾散去？
<yunfan> bluezd: 人工降雪
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/YFBED.png 如何？
 * ofan 又开始折腾字体了
<stardiviner> ofan: 你折腾的是中文字体还是英文字体？
<stardiviner> ofan: 我觉得中文字体里新柳字体最好看了
<ofan> stardiviner: 中英文都折腾，主要还是英文
<ofan> stardiviner: 我用的最像素
<stardiviner> ofan: 你现在用的是啥字体？
<ofan> 无论点阵还是矢量都比较好看
<ofan> stardiviner: 中文用‘最像素EX2' 英文乱七八糟的很多，mac下用Menlo
<stardiviner> 完全弄不清点阵矢量啥的到底是什么样的。没看过关于字体的专业文档，顶多就是自己配置过font配置文件
<yunfan> 额 点阵矢量你分不清？
<stardiviner> ofan: 感觉中文的话 sans就不好看了，还是笔画上有点点多出的那种好看，
<stardiviner> yunfan: yes，如果我没猜错的话，终端tty下用的应该是点阵？
<stardiviner> yunfan: ofan 有没有比较全面并且专业点的介绍字体的？
<apu5800k> http://club.freebuf.com/uploads/questions/20121114/5bdf55b8f84a266d1e8b7cf1d0d1b6d8.png
<ofan> stardiviner: linux下终端我是一定用点阵，mac下都是矢量+antialiasing
<ofan> stardiviner: 点阵推荐Terminus,不过也有矢量版本
<stardiviner> ofan: 你antialias用full还是slight？
<ofan> stardiviner: linux下我用full
<stardiviner> ofan: tty下怎么设置字体？
<ofan> stardiviner: console?
<ofan> 还是终端？
<stardiviner> ofan: tty,
<ofan> stardiviner: 你啥发行版
<stardiviner> ofan: ubuntu
<stardiviner> ofan: arch的我以前弄过，ubuntu的一直不知道怎么搞
<ofan> stardiviner: 那不知道，要改init脚本配置
<stardiviner> ofan: 我只是好奇，如果简单就弄，不简单就懒得弄，几乎不去tty下，除非卡死了
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/Gfp0H.png 如何？
<ofan> stardiviner: 正常人没有一直用console的
<stardiviner> ofan: 你的O和0分不清楚
<ofan> stardiviner: 很清楚啊
<stardiviner> ofan: 我入门linux的时候就是一直用的console。。。。难怪我后来一直偏好终端形式的软件
<stardiviner> ofan: 我的零圈圈里有个点的，这样才清楚
<ofan> stardiviner: http://i.imgur.com/Gfp0H.png
<stardiviner> ofan: 哦，原来是一杠啊
<stardiviner> ofan: 哈哈，前面没看清楚，确实很容易分辨
<stardiviner> 这样就很好了
<stardiviner> ofan: http://ompldr.org/vaDRkdg
<ofan> stardiviner: emacs status bar略丑
<ofan> emacs好处是能插入图片
<stardiviner> ofan: emacs也有powerline，但是不如vim里的好看。感觉还是原来的modeline好看，但是right assign我不知道怎么弄，于是就这样难看了
<stardiviner> ofan: 我转emacs的主要原因是org-mode和auto-complete
<October21> 在gnome终端下 sudo shutdown -h now  结果nity桌面配置就丢了?
<stardiviner> October21: 你在说什么？
<stardiviner> ofan: 以前是听说lisp的括号很恐怖
<stardiviner> ofan: 结果真的开始玩emacs不到2个小时，就立马喜欢上lisp了，很意外
<October21> gnome终端下关机结果unity配置就丢了，为什么啊？
<stardiviner> October21: 检查下你的用户目录下的unity配置文件，或许你可以git commit保存下，然后重新进gnome试试会不会再丢
<stardiviner> October21: 顺便检查下权限啊之类的属性
<ofan> stardiviner: lisp太老了
<October21> unity配置在那里啊？
<stardiviner> ofan: Common Lisp ? 还是Emacs Lisp ? (应该不是说Clojure 之流的吧)
<ofan> lisp最近流行多是因为clojure
<stardiviner> October21: find ~ -iname 'unity' 或者你可以直接在 ~/.config ~/.local ~/.unity 之类的下面找找
<ofan> stardiviner: lisp系所有的
<stardiviner> ofan: 那你觉得clojure怎么样？
<ofan> stardiviner: 没大兴趣，因为跑在jvm上
<stardiviner> ofan: 你最喜欢的是那个lang？
<ofan> stardiviner: 没有最喜欢的，haskell很不错
<stardiviner> ofan: 嗯，我没有不喜欢的语言，也没有最喜欢的语言。我感觉每种语言都有让我喜欢的地方
<ofan> 主要还是c/c++和py
<stardiviner> ofan: 会不会是因为用的多，所以喜欢？
<ofan> stardiviner: 因为好用，生态环境好
<stardiviner> ofan: 嗯，这点确实
<yunfan> stardiviner: 你多大了 小喷油
<stardiviner>  
<stardiviner> yunfan: 24
<stardiviner> yunfan: 嘿嘿，比你大吧
<stardiviner> yunfan: 小朋友
<ofan> stardiviner: 他30+了
<stardiviner> ofan: 和我差不多嘛，
<yunfan> stardiviner: 嘿嘿 确实比我小 小喷油
<yunfan> 下班吃饭去
<stardiviner> ofan: 你应该比我小吧？
<stardiviner> yunfan: 才下班？
<stardiviner> yunfan: 真够辛苦的
<ofan> st
<ofan> stardiviner: 我18
<stardiviner> ofan: small than ?
<stardiviner> ofan: 哈哈，小喷油
<stardiviner> ofan: 等你到20岁，就和咱们差不多了
<dun> 新人报个道
<stardiviner> dun: welcome
<stardiviner> dun: 新人都要守规矩的，新人必须先贴自己的照片
<ofan> stardiviner: 我已经过了好几个18岁生日了
<stardiviner> ofan: 你一直停留在18岁？
<apu5800k> stardiviner: 那是特性冻结了
<apu5800k> ofan: 还停留在18的稳定版本当中
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> ofan: 18岁的偶饭
<ofan> imtxc: 花季的ofan
<jusss> imtxc: 你又玩ofan了？
<imtxc> jusss: 对啊，他才花季
<jusss> ofan: 昨天imtxc说你只能玩12个小时，
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。
<jusss> ofan: /是directory file还是其它的什么special file？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<jusss> 移动的延迟真...
<jusss> http://blog.renren.com/share/305947776/15138462701
<^k^> jusss 啥, ⇪ 如果说1米55妹子是可爱，1米7的妹子是亭亭玉立，那1米7的汉子简直是上辈子被砍了腿的天使啊！！！ – 【人人分享-人人网】
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<jusss> http://blog.renren.com/share/432535883/15140267004
<^k^> jusss 啥, ⇪ “小黄鸡”中文聊天机器人的详细解释（补充） – 【人人分享-人人网】
<mao> 出手二手机械键盘，16号到手的，青轴，nooppo choc mini
<mao> 有需要的朋友吗
<jusss> adam8157: /是directory file吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 是
<adam8157> mao: 因为nooppo不支持linux?
<jusss> adam8157: 那能查看/的权限吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 能
<mao> 支持，关键是太吵了，对面坐着老板，我怕被拉黑
<adam8157> mao: 你试试切换到tty1
<jusss> adam8157: 怎么看？
<mao> 我现在是windows
<mao> nooppo不支持么？
<adam8157> mao: nooppo是两个设备, linux不支持
<adam8157> mao: 一部分键是一个设备, 另外一部分键是另外一个
<adam8157> jusss: ls
<mao> adam8157: 哦，那估计不会有人感兴趣了
<adam8157> jusss: ls -l -d /
<mao> 怎么办哪
<adam8157> mao: 一些比较生僻的组合键不支持而已
<mao> adam8157: 哦，希望有人想要，我不敢用啦
<adam8157> mao: 接着用啊, 我之前的team四把机械, 一把hhkb也没人说啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕team
<jusss> adam8157: chmod 555 /会不让创建文件了吗
<mao> adam8157: 对面是老板呀
<adam8157> jusss: 你可以试试
<mao> 要是让同事心里暗暗不爽就不好了
<ofan> mao: 好嘛翅？
 * adam8157 我只眼馋 从不会不爽
<mao> ofan: 16号359入手的，心理价位不能低于260
<ofan> mao: 包邮吗？
<ofan> adam8157: 用hhkb的壕
<adam8157> ofan: 那是我们组的intern
<adam8157> ofan: 我以前组
<mao> ofan: 已经很低啦，不要趁火打劫呀
<ofan> mao: 好吧，估计光邮费就够买一个了
<jusss> adam8157: 为什么\键在不同键盘上的位置不同？不是有标准吗？
<mao> ofan: 不至于吧
<adam8157> jusss: 讨厌那个标准
<adam8157> mao: 他在美国
<mao> ofan: 逗我玩 ==！
<jusss> adam8157: 你的\键在backspace那一栏，还是在enter的上边，还是在enter的左下角？
<adam8157> jusss: 上
<jusss> adam8157: 哦，笔记本键位，
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋，我已经蛋疼到给autotest做需求分析和架构分析了。求解救。
<jusss> 很讨厌在enter左下角，那样感觉enter很丑
<adam8157> jusss: 我还有一把cherry g80-3000
<jusss> adam8157: 机械键盘的\都是在enter的上边吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 没标准
<bluezd> adam8157: 我们组现在有很多人用 awesome
<adam8157> bluezd: 不能理解
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥不能理解
<adam8157> bluezd: 他们没这需求, 何必呢
<mao> 有人要买么，出血啦！！！
<bluezd> adam8157: 大帝和他基友吵吵着用
<adam8157> bluezd: 所以我不能理解
 * bluezd 其实我也不理解
<jusss> 好安静
<Guest15766> ..
<jusss> roylez:
<PS-real> ..
<superTJD> 人都哪去了？
 * kevinyings 杭州污染太严重了
 * kevinyings 这样不容易活啊
 * \rs 帝都戴口罩路過……
 * knownbad 立即暴毙
<apu5800k> 好冷啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 男性血液中睾丸激素水平是女性的6倍，这或许能解释为什么男人看美女似乎基于一种“自动导航”。而一旦美女走出视野，男人通常会将她们忘得一干二净。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 渣理论
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 看到某個小說說的
<alvin_rxg> 请问谁有便宜的 vps 推荐？
<alvin_rxg> cc ofan
<\rs> ofan: 把 red-black tree 當作 B tree of order 4 (2-3-4 tree) 理解會容易很多，把顏色從頂點轉移到邊也會清晰一些
<apu5800k> 树莓派不够用
<apu5800k> 再买一个
<apu5800k> 298
<lenage> exit
<apu5800k>   .;'                     `;,
<apu5800k>  .;'  ,;'             `;,  `;,   WiFite v2 (r85)
<apu5800k> .;'  ,;'  ,;'     `;,  `;,  `;,
<apu5800k> ::   ::   :   ( )   :   ::   ::  automated wireless auditor
<apu5800k> ':.  ':.  ':. /_\ ,:'  ,:'  ,:'
<apu5800k>  ':.  ':.    /___\    ,:'  ,:'   designed for Linux
<apu5800k>   ':.       /_____\      ,:'
<apu5800k>            /       \
<apu5800k> 在树莓派上跑这个
<mosesofmason> .
<knownbad> 操
<gebjgd> knownbad: 肏
<knownbad> 您的？
<knownbad> 得继续当苦力去。
<ofan> \rs: 恩 rbt实际就是2-4 树的变形
<ofan> 啊儿文呢
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<fivesheep> ofan: 真刻苦
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没有永久居留的小留学生 不刻苦行么 又不是没人都会那么投胎
<knownbad> fivesheep: zo
<knownbad> 有吗？  看他上手的东西应该条件差不到哪里。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 小留是人类的未来啊
<knownbad> 不是吧？  是向钱看吧？
<knownbad> 资本主义可好可坏正如社会主义。
<knownbad> 老婆花钱时是资本主义，跟我对上时则是社会主义。
<piggybox> 后半句不理解
<knownbad> 以老娘说的算数？
<knownbad> 以党的利益？
<piggybox> 哦。。。
<^k^>  05:04
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-19
<fivesheep> knownbad: 当爸没
<knownbad> 生不出来。
<knownbad> 老婆说爆菊不会生的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: lol
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你在加州?
<knownbad> 只有加州人爆菊吗？
<knownbad> 你可能想的是旧金山吧？
<fivesheep> sj?
<knownbad> sf.
<knownbad> sj都是打飞机的。
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: http://www.smzdm.com/beyerdynamic-dtx300p-wearing-a-folding-portable-headphones-199-per.html
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ Beyerdynamic 拜亚动力 DTX300P 头戴折叠式便携耳机　199元包邮-京东商城-国内促销,耳机音箱-什么值得买
<nanpuyue> 大家用QQ么？
 * gfrog 腊八啊，哪能喝腊八粥？
<roylez_> gfrog: 你去紫金河，有给基蛙的
<roylez_> gfrog:
<roylez_>  ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.c
<roylez_>  [3freenode]
<^k^> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ 提问的智慧
<roylez_> $ ::: Topic for #ubuntu-cn: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程
<roylez_>           http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<roylez_> $ ::: Topic set by alvin_rxg Sat Dec 29 22:24:55 2012
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<roylez_> $ [Users #ubuntu-cn] 65 total
<roylez_> $ [@^k^        ] [ bones7456] [ FrankLv   ] [ lubotu2     ] [ robbin     ] [ ubuntulog ]
<roylez_> $ [@ChanServ   ] [ cece     ] [ freeflyi1g] [ MeaCulpa    ] [ roowe      ] [ urlgrabber]
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> gfrog: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/75e5a224jw1e0wq7x85efj.jpg
<gfrog> roylez_: tooooooold
<roylez_> gfrog: http://jandan.net/2013/01/18/gold-nugget.html
<^k^> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ 澳大利亚独立勘探者发现一块12磅天然大金块
<yc4891> :q
<nopcall> test
<^k^> nopcall, 点点点. ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 21.49天
<nopcall> test
 * mosesofmason TEST SUCCESSFUL!!!
<^k^> nopcall, 点点点. ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 21.45天
<nopcall> 。。。延迟好大啊。
<imtxc> 终于在最后关头得到了票。
<imtxc> roylez: 尾席怎么了。
<imtxc> 12磅，那是狗头金么
<kowalski_> hi
<^k^> kowalski_, 好.. . ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 21.43天
<kevinyings> 嘿，有人马
<foourser> quit
<foourser`> 没有人
<foourser`> ？
<namoamitabuddha> à priori
<mosesofmason> 破喉咙
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不大哈
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 很久没见你了
<archl> 这里的网络，联通和电信真不一样啊。联通的网络不可以去wikipedia，电信的不可以去baidu
<ballcat> ……
<archl> 哦。联通的同时不能去 google plus，
<archl> 。。。切，联通的连 blogspot 都屏蔽了。
<archl> 还是电信的好。
<archl> gebjgd: 猫儿。
<gebjgd> archl 滚
<archl> gebjgd:  为啥孩子要喝奶粉？
<archl> 因为懒？
<gebjgd> archl 因为女人的奶被男人都给喝了
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> 孩子没奶了 自然要喝奶粉
<Stifler> ...
<archl> gebjgd: 可以喝鲜奶。。。
<hrzhu> 我的vim每次保存.py的時候都要卡住幾十秒 有什麼查看牠幹了什麼嗎
<hrzhu> 什麼辦法*
<gebjgd> archl 鲜奶有塑化剂 二恶英 啥的免费添加剂
<archl> gebjgd: 。因为加热了？塑化剂渗入不会在70度以下加工环境出现吧。
<archl> gebjgd: 给我个研究文章。
<gebjgd> archl 自己去找
<ofan> hrzhu: :verbose write
<ofan> hrzhu: :debug write
<hrzhu> ofan: call RopeBeforeSaveActions() 估計和這個有關 牠每次寫文件的時候會啓動一堆lint
<ofan> hrzhu: 用Syntastic
<ofan> hrzhu: 包满意
<archl> 。。。
<hrzhu> ofan: 好的 我去試試syntastic rope我主要是用它的重構autocomplete之類的
<ofan> hrzhu: 补全用neocomplcache,包满意
<hrzhu> .neocomplete和原來的omnicomplete有什麼區別
<ofan> hrzhu: neo做了cache,速度很快
<levone> 各位好  请教下  ubuntu 12.04  火狐浏览器上网看着字体很不舒服   你们是怎么解决
<gebjgd> 不用
<gebjgd> Chrome 路过
<hrzhu>  我覺得默認的字體蠻舒服啊 就是裝了宋體之後chrome會變得很醜
<levone> Chrome  我试试
<levone> 就是说你们字体是用的系统默认的
<hrzhu> 我是xubuntu 12.04沒設置過字體 默認的 firefox下貌似是文泉驛黑體
<gebjgd> Levone droid sans mono
<levone> 我的看着字体有些虚
<gebjgd> Ubuntu太差
<gebjgd> 换
<levone>  呵呵  ubuntu我还没有用熟悉哩
<namoamitabuddha> www.debian.org
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.debian.org
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian -- The Universal Operating System
<hrzhu> chrome在裝了宋體還是楷體之後會變得很難看 chrome的字體設置比較奇怪
<namoamitabuddha> kritik
<namoamitabuddha> Chrome 的字体是自成系统的
<gebjgd> Chrome 的
<levone> 咦  我怎么安装的是  chromium  这个和 google chrome 什么关系?
<hrzhu> 我依賴firefox的pentadactyl 只在訪問js比較多的時候用chromium V8比firefox那個什麼monkey快太多了
<gebjgd> Chrome的flashplayer给力
<hrzhu> chromiun是社區開源版本
<namoamitabuddha> vimperator
<gebjgd> Chrome != chromium
<hrzhu> chrome是google發佈的 開源版本少一點東西 具體什麼區別我也不知道
<namoamitabuddha> vernunft
<levone> 哦 那我重新下
<gebjgd> hrzhu flash
<omengye> pdf
<namoamitabuddha> Chrome versus. Chromium
<gebjgd> hrzhu 自带 效果好
<namoamitabuddha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(web_browser)#Differences_from_Google_Chrome
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Chromium (web browser) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 学术帝
<nopcall> urxvt里我中文有会使用两种不同的字体  怎么办啊。
<ofan> cfy: 凤媛儿
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<cfy> ofan: 死风扇
<ofan> cfy: @_@
<gebjgd> ofan 今天撸够没有？
<ofan> gebjgd: 今儿不撸
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你读 Kritik der reinen Vernunft?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: gaoji帝
<levone> ubuntu 下你们都用什么中文输入发
<ofan> levone: 拼音
<levone> 系统自带的这个吗？
<levone> 习惯了 搜狗的连拼  有点不习惯这个
<cfy> 风扇别扯了，你用os x的。。。
<ofan> cfy: 也是拼音啊
<cfy> ofan: .
<ofan> rime
<Stifler> 微软ABC,不错
<gebjgd> levone fcitx pinyin
<gebjgd> ofan, 为何今日不撸？
<gebjgd> ofan, 你那里4点半 你又不睡了？
<gebjgd> ofan, 早就告诉你了 每日一撸 keep the doctors away 一觉睡到天亮
<freeflyi1g> sohu上的视频咋下载下来
<ofan> gebjgd: 一边去，别打扰我学习
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 插件
<ofan> freeflyi1g: chrome用FVD Video Downloader
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 这个都有啊，NB
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 必须有
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 还有啥好东西啊
<freeflyi1g> ofan: ipad上咋看samba上的视频呢
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 装个支持samba的播放器
<ofan> android上一大堆，ios不知道
<gebjgd> ofan, 学习什么？
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g, 节操
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: nani?
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g, 竟然投降了苹果的东西
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在没苹果产品的人算少数
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 我是从苹果转头ubuntu的
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 这个插件咋用啊
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 在有flash视频的页面会显示可以下在
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g, 节操
<ofan> gebjgd: 你都投奔java了还谈啥节操
<cfy> 哈哈。。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 还没投奔成功呢
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 没有啊
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 我这都有..
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 给个视频链接我试试
<freeflyi1g> ofan: http://tv.sohu.com/20130105/n362491649.shtml
<^k^> freeflyi1g 啥, ⇪ 《无耻之徒第1季》第10集 - 高清正版在线观看 - 搜狐视频
<freeflyi1g> ofan: Version 26.0.1386.0 dev
<ofan> 亲爱的用户，该视频仅授权中国大陆地区用户...
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 看看，我们在墙内好吧
<ofan> freeflyi1g: http://i.imgur.com/dApMp5o.png  我这里显示了
<gebjgd> ofan, 你可以看hulu啊
<ofan> gebjgd: hulu收费
<gebjgd> ofan, 不免费了么
<Stifler> sohu不错
<ofan> gebjgd: 电影没多少，电视剧也没多少
<ofan> gebjgd: 电视节目没兴趣
<gebjgd> ofan, 我都是上youtube上看
<ofan> 还浪费时间
<gebjgd> ofan, chrome 看youtube 效果不错
<ofan> gebjgd: 你以前用啥
<gebjgd> ofan, chromiume或者firefox
<gebjgd> ofan, 不带flashplayer的 效果没有chrome的好
<ofan> gebjgd: 我都直接屏蔽flash
<gebjgd> ofan, 不看 flash 看什么电影啊
<cfy> ofan: 都没装flash的路过。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: flashblock
<stardiviner> ofan: " 亲爱的用户，该视频仅授权中国大陆地区用户..." If they really show this warn to not chinese people, they should use English.
<gebjgd> cfy, 没flash还用毛linux
<stardiviner> gebjgd: use HTML5 <video>
<ofan> stardiviner: o
<stardiviner> gebjgd: use mplayer
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 能看所有的视频？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 麻烦
<ofan> stardiviner: non-Chinese
<stardiviner> gebjgd: flash is just one way which cover more then 50%.
<ofan> warning
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 没觉得  我这里速度刷刷的
<stardiviner> ofan: right, your english is better than mine
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 不许装逼
<ofan> http://ofan.me/Hash.hs.html 这配色如何？
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: ~/tmp/haskell/BloomFilter/Hash.hs.html
<stardiviner> gebjgd: sorry, my IBus is crashed
<ofan> stardiviner: ibus很不稳定
<ofan> 貌似名字是xBus的东西都比较烂
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] ibus相当稳定
<stardiviner> ofan: just very weird, I can not enable IBus in urxvt after restart
<ofan> 不稳定
<ofan> fcitx很稳定
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我的ibus就没有出过问题
<ofan> 我arch上ibus+rime挂了
<stardiviner> ofan: fcitx on my machine is not stable too
<stardiviner> ofan: me too. ibus + rime
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Xubuntu下ibus加pinyin一直正常
<stardiviner> ofan: I can not see fcitx+rime on ubuntu 12.10 now yet
<ofan> stardiviner: 我都从来没碰过ibus的配置，丫自己就挂了
<ofan> stardiviner: fcitx用默认的，sunpinyin什么的就很好
<stardiviner> ofan: I think there is not big relation between the ibus config and crash
<stardiviner> ofan: fcitx can not be enabled at somewhere, but ibus can
<stardiviner> of
<stardiviner> ofan: like libreoffice, I can enable ibus, but fcitx can not
<stardiviner> ofan: I tried to google this problem, but can not be solved
<ofan> ibus还有个毛病是输入框位置在双屏下能显示到屏幕外面
<stardiviner> ofan: your color scheme is a little dark and too colorful
<ofan> stardiviner: o fcitx依赖很少，应该是你用的输入前端的问题
<ofan> stardiviner: 要得就是dark
<stardiviner> ofan: rime is not changed.
<ofan> stardiviner: 突出显示是有必要的，快速定位符号很重要
<stardiviner> screw it, I will switch around ibus and fcitx.
<stardiviner> ofan: the underline in your color scheme, I think is really unnecessary
<ofan> stardiviner: 那个只在import里有
<ofan> 表示整个module
<stardiviner> ofan: And I think some small part show use more highlight and clear color than other syntax. Like '->' should use red or cyan.
<gebjgd> stardiviner, ibus sucks
<stardiviner> ofan: that under line make whole colorscheme weird.
<stardiviner> gebjgd: not too much sucks, but yes, ibus sucks
<stardiviner> gebjgd: I have to say that fcitx sucks sometimes too
<stardiviner> gebjgd: I'm very fair .... -v-
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 从来没遇到过
<stardiviner> gebjgd: Maybe I should consider you are very lucky
<ofan> stardiviner: 操作符太多了，根本不可能都添加高亮
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 因为你用的ubuntu太渣
<stardiviner> ofan: If you're using Vim. you can define a list, or just use [^] to exclude some characters which are not operator. Usually operator are separated, so it is not that hard to use regexp to express them in vim colortheme
<stardiviner> gebjgd: right,
<stardiviner> gebjgd: But I have many things on this machine, I can not switch system at now, but I will port my configs to Arch later. Maybe two months later
<ofan> stardiviner: 不是,haskell里操作符可以随便创建，<*,<*>,*>,||,!!,**,//，etc 得有好几百个
<adam8157> roylez: 晚上吃啥
<stardiviner> ofan: Did you use that vim-cute-python plugin ? which concate some strings into a sign, like "lambda" -> "λ"
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 有什么麻烦的 不动home 不动usr 直接装arch就是了
<ofan> stardiviner: 没
<stardiviner> ofan: Em, I see.
<stardiviner> adam8157: Can I bite(eat) you ?
<adam8157> stardiviner: 0_0
<stardiviner> gebjgd: Arch /home is same with Ubuntu /home ?
<ofan> stardiviner: 用的haskell-conceal
<stardiviner> adam8157: seems I can not...
<ofan> stardiviner: 貌似这vim-cute-python就是学的haskell-conceal
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 废话
<stardiviner> ofan: no, the author copy from Emacs concealed lambda. λ
<ofan> stardiviner: This plug-in is very much inspired by http://github.com/Twinside/vim-haskellConceal
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Twinside/vim-haskellConceal · GitHub
<stardiviner> gebjgd: I do not know that. I will change two days later.
<archl> adam8157:  吃掉你
<adam8157> archl: 饿啊
<archl> adam8157:  我碰到一个漂亮妹子
<adam8157> archl: 哦?
<archl> adam8157: 但是前几天看漫画了。
<stardiviner> ofan: very good proof
<cfy> gebjgd: ....有什么关系么。。。
<ofan> adam8157: 你这反映说明你没妹子
<stardiviner> adam8157: I'm hungry too now. Human should bite each other
<stardiviner> ofan: really ? I have two girls, but I'm hungry
<stardiviner> ofan: What does that mean ?
<archl> stardiviner: ...you may bite yourself..
<ofan> stardiviner: 你有俩孩子?
<archl> ofan: 我有俩妹妹
<stardiviner> archl: I can not, because I can not bite my own mouse ....
<ofan> archl: 太小了
<archl> ofan: 干嘛？
<ofan> archl: 不干嘛
<stardiviner> ofan: two girls, not two children
<archl> stardiviner: 。。。
<ofan> stardiviner: 你说i have two girls 意思就是 我有俩女儿
<stardiviner> archl: You can cut your part off, I will bite them apart
<stardiviner> ofan: really ?
<archl> adam8157: 看了动画 冰菓。果然，我还是喜欢有好奇心的家伙。
<stardiviner> ofan: I need to use Google translate to verify your speak
<ofan> 没人叫自己老婆叫girl
<archl> stardiviner: send me your body parts ?
<archl> stardiviner:  then I will bite
<ofan> stardiviner: 要么就说girlfriend
<ofan> stardiviner: 看机器翻译的没用
<stardiviner> archl: If I send, you will die of hungry. Because time
<archl> stardiviner:  Im dating 2 girls
<stardiviner> ofan: I see
<gebjgd> ofan, 会说my girl
<gebjgd> ofan, 你就是my girl
<gebjgd> ofan, XD
<stardiviner> gebjgd: my baby ....
<archl> stardiviner:  It isn't true
<archl> stardiviner: ...
<ofan> gebjgd: piss off
<archl> gebjgd: 猫儿
<stardiviner> archl: which part isn't true ?
<gebjgd> archl, 什么时候我叫猫儿了？
<stardiviner> gebjgd: now, you have a new name
<archl> gebjgd: 感觉你和我们楼下的流浪猫挺像的
<ofan> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<fivesheep> yo
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 ofan 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<fivesheep> 还不睡觉啊
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<stardiviner> archl: Have you seen gebjgd before ?
<ofan> mosesofmason: ...
<cfy> ofan: gaoji...
<archl> stardiviner:  no
<stardiviner> ofan: ..... your mouse
<gebjgd> archl, 你和我楼上人家养的狗很像 狗儿
<ofan> gebjgd: 流浪猫儿
<gebjgd> ofan, 猪儿
<stardiviner> archl: then you have not seen that cat too ?
<fivesheep> 这货是谁啊.... 满嘴让人看不懂的鸡肠...
<ofan> gebjgd: 蛋儿
<ofan> fivesheep: 印度人
<fivesheep> oh
<gebjgd> archl, 狗儿 你现在在兲朝有固定收入了么
<archl> stardiviner:  不懂。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 永远不会了吧。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我又得找工作了
<ofan> fivesheep: 羊儿
<ofan> fivesheep: 咋又找？
<fivesheep> ofan: 公司被收购了.. 要搬到加州去
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 为什么？
<fivesheep> 但我家在西雅图
<archl> fivesheep: 似乎美国就业不乐观
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 搬过去啊
<ofan> fivesheep: 直接去啊
<stardiviner> archl: It means you can image one thing is true based on another is true but actually it is fantasy.
<ofan> fivesheep: 收购员工有票子拿不？
<gebjgd> 鄙视弄不好输入法的
<stardiviner> gebjgd: I will restart now. back soon
<stardiviner> gebjgd: then back to bite your
<archl> stardiviner: if sufficient then necessary ?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我不一定能搬. 我是contractor, acquisition跟我一点关系都没
<fivesheep> 徒增麻烦
<fivesheep> 也没钱
<fivesheep> 最快下个月中就知道整个收购会否被批准.. 也就是说一个月后 我就得另谋出路 - -
<ofan> fivesheep: contractor啥意思
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 重新找 或者随公司一块过去不就行了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 最快下个月中就知道整个收购会否被批准.. 也就是说一个月后 我就得另谋出路
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你还在试用期？
<fivesheep> ofan: 干活, 收check 没benefit
<ofan> fivesheep: o
<fivesheep> 不算试用.
<ofan> 不懂..
<fivesheep> 免费试用了一周
<ofan> fivesheep: 不算employee?
<fivesheep> 不算
<ofan> 这样..
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 接着找
<fivesheep> 因为老板没预算
<ofan> fivesheep: 收购了就有了吧
<fivesheep> 但又要人干活 刚好有朋友介绍我去
<archl> fivesheep:  不搞远程？
<fivesheep> 那个大公司 大概不会要我. 我没美国学位
<fivesheep> 但即使给我同样的活, 钱少也不去.... 生活费太高
<fivesheep> 我在西雅图吃住不花钱
<ofan> fivesheep: 这么看重学位？
<ofan> fivesheep: 为啥不花？
<fivesheep> ofan: 不知道..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 但是不可能一辈子在西雅图吃住不花钱
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 那是..
<fivesheep> 但西雅图是我家
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你要想的长远点
<ofan> fivesheep: 不是说google,m$这种里辍学生一大把么
<fivesheep> 很多亲戚朋友
<fivesheep> ofan: google少
<fivesheep> ofan: 我那小公司都全是master.. 就我不是 lol
<ofan> fivesheep: ..
<ofan> fivesheep: 我还纠结要不要读ms
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你老堆在亲戚朋友圈里有什么意思
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 还不如自己出去闯荡
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 加州也很多亲戚朋友...
<ofan> fivesheep: ....
<ofan> fivesheep: 你太幸福了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 所以去了也不是闯荡...
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 但生活费, 税收徒增
<fivesheep> 西雅图没州税
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你太幸福了
<fivesheep> ...
<fivesheep> 幸福个毛.. 早来10年倒是
<ofan> fivesheep: 分几个亲戚给我 :P
<fivesheep> 如果你是女的 可以
<fivesheep> lol
<ofan> ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 你和骚羊羊结婚不就是了么
<ofan> gebjgd: piss off
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正他们州允许同性恋
<ofan> gebjgd: piss off
<fivesheep> ofan: 不过这几个月也不错.. 我可往简历上填上: pig, hadoop, big data, nlp....  lol
<ofan> fivesheep: 这么多
<ofan> fivesheep: 感觉写多了反而不好
<fivesheep> ofan: 我还写 ruby, 用 mongodb, 写大量shell script, 还有相当一部分java
<fivesheep> ruby on rails
<ofan> 大公司招聘很看重基础，算法和数据结构什么的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 高手
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 人才
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 高个毛啊... 这玩意.. 你会写点伪代码, 会找文档 就都能干
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 骚羊羊高手 瘙痒样人才 找白人妹子了么
<fivesheep> ...
<fivesheep> 碰不到
<ofan> fivesheep: 话说有公司能直接从F1给办成绿卡的么？
<fivesheep> 认识几个白人妹子.. 都是 蕾丝边
<fivesheep> ofan: 要等吧
<fivesheep> ofan: 但如果找人结婚 是直接绿卡
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有
<ofan> fivesheep: 不是结婚，就是跳过h1b，直接给绿卡，我觉得不可能
<gebjgd> ofan: 绿卡要等年头
<ofan> 还说一年就搞定
<fivesheep> 不知道 有猫腻
<gebjgd> ofan: 我班上一哥们 刚拿到绿卡
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不来美国了么
<fivesheep> 人傻钱多, 速来
<ofan> fivesheep: 恩 我室友碰到了一个，还高兴的不得了，公司让他必须干满一年，承诺给办绿卡
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 国家烂 没有德国好
<ofan> fivesheep: 印度人搞的公司
<fivesheep> ofan: 你找到没
<ofan> fivesheep: 还没，我找实习
<fivesheep> ofan: 搞不好忽悠.. 不过有活都好
<gebjgd> ofan: 对于你来说 给签证就行 拿到绿卡 马上跳呗
<ofan> gebjgd: 我都没奢求
<ofan> 给个活干就行
<fivesheep> ofan: 如果算法过得去.. 投大公司吧
<fivesheep> ms, amz, fb, google
<apu5800k> 牛一点的公司
<apu5800k> ofan: 要找牛一点的
<ofan> fivesheep: 不直到yahoo行不行
<fivesheep> yahoo也好
<gebjgd> apu5800k: 中国共产党？
<ofan> apu5800k: 进google刷锅？
<ofan> gebjgd: 那个难度太大
<ofan> 这辈子是没指望了
<apu5800k> 不一定要谷歌之类的大公司
<ofan> apu5800k: nb的都搞学术了
<apu5800k> 要进那些让能让你快速发展的
<apu5800k> 比如那些新崭露头角的小公司
<\rs> 好多同學在 hulu 實習，感覺他們的工作都好有趣
<ofan> \rs: 在米国？
<apu5800k> 类似那个fb花10亿美元收购的图片滤镜效果应用公司
<fivesheep> 任何一个有大量用户的地方都很有趣
<ofan> fivesheep: 对
<\rs> ofan: 北京
<ofan> \rs: o
<apu5800k> 现在有个那个闪信的公司
<ofan> fivesheep: 感觉赚大钱还是回国好啊
<fivesheep> 不见得
<fivesheep> 除非你有个好爸爸
<cfy> \rs: hulu做什么的？
<ofan> fivesheep: 我觉得国内还是很有商机的
<fivesheep> 有 但轮不到你
<fivesheep> 真的
<ofan> 在米国就是一辈子中产阶级
<ofan> fivesheep: 得拼啊
<fivesheep> 你也 startup个牛逼的 idea
<fivesheep> 就是暴发户了
<ofan> fivesheep: 我还真相
<gebjgd> \rs: 帝都好地方
<ofan> fivesheep: 可惜我签证不能搞
<apu5800k> 那个公司叫什么来着
<apu5800k> Instagram
<\rs> cfy: 視頻。他們研究用戶點擊廣告行爲什麼的，比較兩個明星相似度之類的
<ofan> \rs: 数据挖掘？
<fivesheep> 我在干类似的活
<fivesheep> 不过分析的不是明星
<fivesheep> 是餐厅, 酒吧
<cfy> \rs: gaoji
<fivesheep> 统计学和高性能计算的结合
<\rs> ofan: 應該是。我還沒學過
<ofan> 话说我对DM,NLP这些都一点兴趣都没，仲么办
<fivesheep> 因为你还不熟悉?
<fivesheep> 很有趣的
<ofan> 有可能
<\rs> ofan: 玩過openvpn bridging?(dev tap)
<ofan> 感觉搞头不大
<ofan> \rs: bridging没搞过
<ofan> openvpn倒是搞过
<fivesheep> 睡觉去
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang, 好.. . ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 21.24天
<jlzhang> 手头有一个shell脚本，里面涉及到一个两个命令，通过管道传输数据。
<jlzhang> 前一个命令是echo
<jlzhang> 后一个通过管道接受echo 出来的文字
<jlzhang> 现在如果echo简体中文，后面的程序能处理，如果是繁体中文，后面的程序处理出来就是乱码……
<jlzhang> 如果echo到文件，然后后一个程序读取，就简繁体都正常。
<jlzhang> 然后这两个命令在bash里手动输入执行，也简繁都正常
<jlzhang> 请问，会是在那个环节出问题呢？
<airead> jlzhang, 有例子没/
<jlzhang> echo "title=忘情水" | metaflac --import-tags-from=-
<jlzhang> 类似这样
<airead> jlzhang, 我试试
<jlzhang> metaflac 后面还要带一个参数，是flac格式的歌曲文件。
<ofan> jlzhang: iconv处理编码
<ofan> jlzhang: 终端编码用utf-8
<ofan> jlzhang: 脚本编码也是
<jlzhang> 我已经转utf-8了
<jlzhang> 第一步就是转utf-8
<jlzhang> 脚本在https://github.com/gumayunov/split-cue/blob/master/cuetag
<^k^> jlzhang ⇪ t: split-cue/cuetag at master · gumayunov/split-cue · GitHub
<airead> jlzhang, 让 ofan 帮你啊，我吃点东西
<hamo> adam8157: 淡淡壕
<ofan> jlzhang: cue里的信息可能不是utf-8的
<jlzhang> ofan: 我转码后用file和less都查看过
<jlzhang> ofan: 是utf-8编码的
<ofan> jlzhang: id3信息很多不是utf-8
<jlzhang> ofan: 如果里面是简体就没问题
<ofan> 尤其中文歌
<ofan> jlzhang: 中文的很多是gbk
<jlzhang> 我用这个脚本处理一个ape文件，先根据cue里面进行分轨分割
<jlzhang> ofan: 然后用cuetag.sh处理转成utf-8的cue文件
<jlzhang> ofan: cuetag.sh的功能是自动把cue里的歌曲信息写入到分割后的flac文件
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<ofan> jlzhang: 我看这cuetag里没有处理编码的
<ofan> jlzhang: 如果不做转换可能会破坏原有的数据
<jlzhang> ofan: 我先手动用iconv处理了一下cue文件
<jlzhang> ofan: 是转过码的cue文件，我手动转的。
<ofan> jlzhang: 包含其他二进制数据的，iconv可能不行
<jlzhang> ofan: iconv只处理cue格式的文件，
<jlzhang> ofan: cue格式的文件是文本的。
<jlzhang> 要不我给两个cue文件你试试？
<ofan> jlzhang: no
<jlzhang> ofan: 一个是简体的，一个是繁体的。
<jlzhang> 都是用iconv转的
<jlzhang> ofan: 用的命令是iconv -f GBK -t UTF-8
<ofan> jlzhang: 繁体的不是GBK
<jlzhang> ofan: 我用BIG-5报错……
<ofan> gb18030的可能行，这个得手动判断
<jlzhang> ofan: 用GBK能用less正常查看
<ofan> jlzhang: 那你终端啥编码
<jlzhang> 终端肯定是UTF-8的
<ofan> gbk在utf-8环境下不会显示
<hamo> adam8157: 看我的cloak
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<jlzhang> 原始的CUE肯定是乱码的
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<jlzhang> ofan: 我用iconv转过的显示正常。
<ofan> jlzhang: 本身cue就乱码那就是坏数据
<jlzhang> ofan: cue是utf-8格式，不乱码的。
<ofan> value=`$CUEPRINT -n $1 -t "$conv\n" "$cue_file"` 他这估计是赚码的
<jlzhang> ofan: 原始的cue我没用它哈……
<jlzhang> ofan: 这句不是转码呢，根据上下文
<ofan> 要么就是mp3info之类的问题
<jlzhang> ofan: 大哥……
<ofan> 还有个cueprint
<ofan> jlzhang: 编码要在所有环节都一致
<ofan> jlzhang: 要么就sh -x 来debug
<jlzhang> ofan: 都是utf-8码，简体中文处理正常，繁体乱码
<stardiviner> 我需要到处virtualbox里的虚拟系统么?我现在是ubuntu,想要安装Arch,打算/home目录不动, 这样,下次在arch里安装好virtualbox后还能使用原来的virtualbox文件么, 如果不export成voa的话?
<ofan> stardiviner: 能
<jlzhang> ofan: 我手动执行里面的语句，也能正常将繁体歌曲信息写入flac文件。
<stardiviner> ofan: thanks
<ofan> jlzhang: 那就sh -x调试
<jlzhang> ofan: 如果echo出来的歌曲信息写入到文件，然后用metaflac写入，也能正常嵌入的现实繁体歌曲中文呢。
<ofan> 跟echo 没关系
<jlzhang> 要么是echo 要么是 管道 要么是 metaflac
<ofan> echo不会decode也不会encode
<jlzhang> 你觉得那个可能性大点？
<ofan> jlzhang: 管道也没关系
<jlzhang> ofan:
<jlzhang> ofan: 现在感觉奇怪的是简体没问题，繁体出问题……
<jlzhang> ofan: 都是utf-8编码
<ofan> jlzhang: 只有程序，和你环境编码，系统LANG,LC_ALL等
<ofan> jlzhang: 都是utf=8就不会有编码问题，只在decode和encode会出问题
<jlzhang> ofan: 从哪里入手调试呢？
<ofan> jlzhang: sh -x 执行脚本呗
<ofan> 多弄几行printf
<jlzhang> ofan: shell脚本，还真没调试过，嘻嘻
<ofan> jlzhang: 可以弄个简单的logger
<ofan> jlzhang: 或者把那脚本里每个函数都测试一遍，排除法
<jlzhang> ofan: 我都基本上都排除过了
<jlzhang> ofan: 关键是这一句：done) | $VORBISTAG "$2"
<ofan> jlzhang: 那就是metaflac
<jlzhang> ofan: 是一个循环，把cue里的的歌曲信息提出出来，后面一个$VORBISTAG里面是一个命令metaflac --remove-all-tags --import-tags-from=-
<jlzhang> of
<jlzhang> ofan: 所以我简单缩写成echo "title=歌曲名" | metaflac --import-tags-from=-
<jlzhang> ofan: 所以照你这么一说要么是metaflac处理不好管道传过来的繁体中文歌曲信息
<jlzhang> ofan: 要么是我的iconv命令用错参数
<ofan> jlzhang: 还是直接调试脚本
<jlzhang> ofan: 我尝试过把echo的歌曲信息写入到一个文件里，现实是正常的繁体中文歌曲信息，没有乱码……
<ofan> jlzhang: 那就是metaflac
<jlzhang> ofan: echo "..." > song.txt 类似这样
<jlzhang> ofan: 所以我现在改了一下脚本,都是echo 到文件，然后metaflac读取这个文件里面的信息
<jlzhang> ofan: 这样处理繁体中文的歌曲就正常了
<jlzhang> ofan: 我感觉很奇怪都是UTF-8编码，为什么能出处理简体而不能处理繁体呢？
<jlzhang> 我还是继续调试去吧，祝大家周末愉快
<ofan> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac525667
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ 【鸦乐铺】草泥马小姐【ophelly】【夏に去りし君を想フ中文版】 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<\rs> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<^k^> \rs ⇪ ti: Why Linux is better
<imtxc> ofan: 呕饭  帮个忙
<imtxc> ofan: 帮忙把那天后来买的那个SSH 给换成vpn的吧，他不怎么会用ssh，还把密钥丢了
<imtxc> ofan: 麻烦了，谢谢啊
<ofan> imtxc: 哪个？
<imtxc> mejun什么的那个
<ofan> 密钥换一个就是了
<imtxc> 还是弄成vpn，他用起来简单点
<cfy> \rs: why os x is better
<cfy> \rs: 竟然有中文版　http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_cn.php?lang=cn
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: Why Linux is better
<ofan> cfy: 你被os x驯服了吧
<cfy> \rs: haha,but not translate the parse 'no more c**pware'
<cfy> ofan: bad fan
<ofan> cfy: 你被os x驯服了吧
<\rs> cfy: 什麼是 c**pware
<cfy> \rs: don't know
<ofan> cfy: 回答我的问题，表害羞
<cfy> ofan: 不不，只是看到 \rs 贴的，感觉就是linux vs windows，这不公平嘛
<ofan> cfy: 让世人都见证你被os x神感化了
<cfy> ofan: 这都什么啊。明明是你
<ofan> cfy: 真聪明
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<imtxc> 谢谢 mosesofmason
<nopcall> 求推荐电影
 * mosesofmason 的机器人急忙对 imtxc 说「不用谢!」
<cfy> mose of mason?
<\rs> cfy: os x 了？
<cfy> \rs: 是啊,就是方便。没有别的。
<onlylove> 这个中文版太烂了
<onlylove> 需要有人重新翻译
<ofan> \rs: os x有所有linux的东西，除了某些gnu的
<onlylove> ofan: 有fluxbox或者awesome么
<onlylove> ofan: fvwm也成
<ofan> 没，没
<ofan> onlylove: gui就别比了，真没mac好
<onlylove> 不能自定义wm是个硬伤啊
<ofan> onlylove: 我说的cli的工具基本都有
<onlylove> ofan: cli和bsd比较下就是了
<ofan> onlylove: no，linux的cli工具都有
<onlylove> ofan: os x是基于bsd的，当然里面的cli也就很自然是bsd的
<onlylove> ofan: 比方说c编译器就是clang
<ofan> onlylove: gpl的也有
<ofan> onlylove: gcc也有
<\rs> wm 是個硬傷……然後是編譯（用gentoo）
<ofan> mac不分wm和de了
<ofan> \rs: linux开发者都太不重视userspace
<\rs> gui 往快捷鍵和定製性方向發展沒 linux 好吧
<ofan> \rs: 很好，因为所有的程序都可以注册成service,每个service可以设置全局快捷键
<ofan> \rs: 还有applescript，基本所有的gui操作都可以脚本话
<wiiw> 每个按钮都是统一的，又很漂亮
<gebjgd> mac粉又在吹mac好
<wiiw> 这时艺术
<ofan> 果黑又一次及时的出现了
<wiiw> mac是艺术品
<gebjgd> 也是垃圾
<wiiw> mac开发者，都是统一界面控件的。
<gebjgd> 系统太旧 就没法用了
<ofan> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> 不能滚动的系统都是垃圾
<wiiw> linux界面开发复杂，mac和windows简单多了
<ofan> gebjgd: 其实是滚动的，只是mac组件不滚动
<ofan> gebjgd: macports随时更新
<ofan> 重要组件求稳定
<ofan> 只是编译安装很不爽
<gebjgd> ofan: mac系统不滚动
<ofan> gebjgd: 内核不滚动，cocoa不滚动，其他基本都是滚动的
<gebjgd> ofan: 系统本身也不滚动
<ofan> ssh,samba,nginx,mysql etc全都自己更新
<ofan> gebjgd: 软件都是自动升级，不跟系统一起升级
<ofan> gebjgd: mac的系统升级都是更新cocoa和内核
<gebjgd> ofan: 我说系统本身 还有版本号 垃圾
<ofan> 果黑又凌乱了
<onlylove> windows用户淡定表示，没了比尔盖子的微软还是微软，没了乔布斯的苹果不再是苹果
<gebjgd> onlylove: 这话对
<ofan> 跟乔布斯没多大关系
<ofan> 他就是个宣传人物
 * pity 请教：用 vim 写了一个 py 文件，想执行它，但保留 vim 窗口，怎么操作？比如 silent !pythone % 这样？
<ofan> pity: vim shell
<pity> ofan: 能具体点儿吗？
<ofan> pity: 装插件
<pity> ofan: ……
<ofan> pity: 在vim 里开个shell窗口
<ofan> 也有个配合tmux的插件，可以实现repl
<wiiw> pity: !gnome-terminal -e python %
<ofan> pity: 一般我都用tmux配合
<pity> ofan: 哦，要不我还是在 iTerm 中开小窗吧
<ofan> zsh+tmux+vim
<ofan> 黄金组合
<pity> wiiw: iTerm 用什么命令行启动？
<ofan> iterm 不好用
<wiiw> pity: 没用过
<pity> ofan: 哦？
<pity> ofan: 好多人都嚷嚷着这个好用嘛
<ofan> 没自带的Terminal好用
<ofan> pity: 人云亦云
<twang> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<^k^> twang, 点点点. ㍬ 新年快乐，春节: 21.16天
<pity> ofan: 自带的 Terminal 怎么分屏？
<pity> ofan: 如果不借助 screen 或 tmux 的话
<ofan> pity: cmd+d
<namoamitabuddha> gewibheit
<pity> ofan: 怎么移动到另一个小窗上去并进行普通操作？
<ofan> pity: 菜单里都有……
<ofan> 我只用tmux
<ofan> 比那分屏好
<pity> ofan: ofan 没有啊
<boy_China> 如何用tar只查看第一层的目录呢？
<pity> ofan: 而且如果在一个 tab 里用 cmd+d 分屏后，两个小窗会同时动作，完全没有意义
<boy_China> 抱歉，插播了:P
<ofan> pity: 应该可以运行别的程序，那个分屏其实跟screen的一样
<pity> ofan: 刚试了一下，居然不一起动了
<pity> ofan: 但我无法把输入焦点移动到新分出的屏上去
<ofan> pity: 还是用tmux吧
<pity> ofan: 呃
<UU123> :-D
<UU123> 有对kdenlive熟悉的朋友吗
<UU123> 论坛里有个叫大宝的，很想交流
<pity> adam8157: 你的 .vimrc 里写的 nnoremap <F5> :w<CR>:make!<CR> 按下 F5 后 vim 窗口会消失掉吗？
<UU123> 我用KDENLIVE 转MPG2的制作DVD，总是不够清晰
<ofan> pity: make调用外部命令
<pity> ofan: 我就是想调用外部的命令啊
<cleamoon> ofan, 直接make a.cpp調用的是什麽命令呀？
<ofan> pity: 外部命令都会中断vim
<ofan> cleamoon: 看你的makeprg设置的是啥
<adam8157> pity: 会吧
<ofan> 默认是make命令
<ofan> cleamoon: 直接编译用gcc，make是读取makefile
<cleamoon> ofan, makeprg?是不是makepkg?
<cleamoon> ofan, gcc比make長...
<pity> ofan: adam8157 呃，这么说只有读入到 vim 中的命令像 !!date 这种才不会中断 vim 窗口？
<ofan> cleamoon:  ：set makeprg 看看
<ofan> pity: 也会
<ofan> pity: 只是速度很快
<wiiw> vim 中断是好事
<adam8157> pity: ^^
<pity> ofan: 哦，感觉不到中断
<pity> wiiw: 有时候不方便啊
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦，沒在用makeprg。我是進入terminal之後用make a.cpp編譯的
<pity> wiiw: 比如你调试 conky 呢，你修改一处后保存，再启动 conky 查看修改后的效果，不满意，终止 conky 再重新打开 vim，多麻烦啊
<pity> wiiw: 要么就开两个窗口，一个窗口用来启动 conky，另一个窗口用 vim 编辑 conkyrc，vim 中一保存 conky 就会有效果同步
<ofan> cleamoon: 直接make a.cpp?
<wiiw> pity: vim需要重新打开？
<cleamoon> ofan, 是的
<cleamoon> ofan, 直接寫 make a
<wiiw> pity: 不用重新打开的，vi
<ofan> cleamoon: vim里？
<wiiw> vim自动出现
<pity> wiiw: 假设你在一个窗口中，就要那样
<cleamoon> ofan, 終端下...
<ofan> cleamoon: 搞笑吧
<cleamoon> ofan, 怎么了？
<ofan> cleamoon: 你写了makefile
<cleamoon> ofan, 没写makefile
<ofan> cleamoon: make不接受源码
<pity> wiiw: 要不就分屏
<ofan> cleamoon: make -v 显示啥
<cleamoon> ofan, 支持呀
<ofan> cleamoon: make -v 显示啥
<cleamoon> ofan, make -v沒顯示什麽特殊的呀
<ofan> cleamoon: 显示的是什么
<cleamoon> ofan, 一個cpp程序a.cpp，直接用make a可以編譯
<ofan> cleamoon: make 会显示GNU Make 3.81
<cleamoon> ofan, GNU Make 3.82
<cleamoon> Built for x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<cleamoon> Copyright (C) 2010  Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<cleamoon> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
<cleamoon> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
<cleamoon> There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.
<^k^> cleamoon ⇪ t: The GNU General Public License v3.0 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<pity> wiiw: 当然不用重新启动 vim，但你必须中断窗口啊
<wiiw> pity: 终端也不需要重新打开vim
<pity> wiiw: 不能实时地进行修改并查看效果
<cleamoon> ofan, 3.82和3.81應該沒區別吧...
<pity> wiiw: 当然，conky 在启动的情况下可以直接修改配置文件并看到修改后的效果，我举的这个例子不太合适
<ofan> cleamoon: 没这用法
<pity> wiiw: 如果是需要启动服务器的就麻烦了
<ofan> cleamoon: make只能处理makefile
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 你的chrome啥版本啊
<freeflyi1g> ofan: android上有能下影视的不
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 25.0.1364.36 beta
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 没下载的吧，只有在线看的，pplive,风行
<cleamoon> ofan, 我這裏可以這麽用呀.....
<pity> wiiw: 比如 flask，写好代码后用 :!python % 运行这段代码，会启动一个 127.0.0.1:5000 的服务器，它是可以调试的，就是不必中断这个进程也可以修改代码并同时查看修改后的效果，但vim窗口被中断了，就不能实时修改了
<ofan> cleamoon: impossible,估计你有makefile
<wiiw> pity: 改成:!gnome-terminal -e python % 就可以了
<cleamoon> ofan, 其他地方有沒有我不知道，但目錄下肯定沒有
<ofan> cleamoon: 你a.cpp不会是个makefile?
<ofan> cleamoon: make 100%不会接受源文件
<cleamoon> ofan, 應該不是吧......
<cleamoon> ofan, 不是make a.cpp，是make a
<cleamoon> ofan, make a就能直接編譯
<ofan> cleamoon: 擦
<ofan> cleamoon: 擦哦
<cleamoon> ofan, 但是編譯選項似乎很詭异
<wiiw> cleamoon: makefile 里面有关于a的定义
<ofan> cleamoon: 那个是make的自动生成
<wiiw> cleamoon: 打开Makefile 查找 a 或 a.cpp ，有定义就能编译
<cleamoon> ofan, 自動生成用的什麽編譯選項呢？
<cleamoon> wiiw, 沒有makefile
<wiiw> cleamoon: 大写的 Makefile
<ofan> make a == a: cc -c -o a.o a.c ; cc a.o -o a
<ofan> cleamoon: make file里的规则，可以简写
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦...這樣呀...
<cleamoon> ofan, 多謝
<cleamoon> wiiw, 也沒有
<wiiw> cleamoon: make -p | grep "^a" 可以显示所有 a开头的规则
<ofan> cleamoon: 其实跟你创建个makefile里面就写一行'a:'一样的效果, a 是target
<pity> 输入大段文字后 irssi 把 Terminal 给逼死了
<ofan> pity: 用weechat
<ofan> pity: 有好用的竟然不用
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦
<pity> ofan: 还不习惯
<ofan> pity: 很容易习惯，界面都差不多
<pity> ofan: 我忘了 weechat 有啥问题了
<pity> 又有人放《快乐大本营》了……
<pity> 我要戴上耳机！
<\rs> 還可以 -f /dev/null 放出錯
<ofan> lol
<inode_lf> 还有人活着吗
<freeflyi1g> ofan: pplive没美剧啊
<wiiw> freeflyi1g: 有 http://list.pptv.com/sort_list/2--4.html
<^k^> wiiw 啥, ⇪ 美国电视剧_在线观看大全-PPTV网络电视
<freeflyi1g> wiiw: 太少了啊
<wiiw> freeflyi1g: 哦，那是
<lpy> 第一次用erc，测试～～～～
<wiiw> http://www.oschina.net/code/snippet_98523_9594
<^k^> wiiw 啥, ⇪ 最强大的which whereis 命令 - 代码分享 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 我记得有人很擅长音频设备的……谁来着
<onlylove> adam8157: 记不记得谁对耳机比较专业
<adam8157> onlylove: imadper
<onlylove> adam8157: 大象啊……好吧，下次看到我问他了
<pity> adam8157: 好像 imadper 好久没露面了呢？
<onlylove> pity: 据说，仅仅是据说bye_bye也是imadper的马甲
<pity> onlylove: 呃
<onlylove> pity: 但是好像imadper否认过……我记不清了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<black_angel> 你想变成斯摩格吧，吃个烟雾果实呗，要不
<black_angel> 话说 Z 剧场版到底什么时候才有得看呢？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<freeflyi1g> ofan: android下啥音乐播放器好
<eexpress> 蛋
<freeflyi1g> eexpress: 啥蛋
<eexpress> 叫蛋蛋，他不理。
 * cherrot fuck off..
<adam8157> eexpress: nnnnnd
<jusss> adam8157: 子目录的权限跟父目录的权限有没有关系？比如ts/sts/kk chmod -r ts，虽然不能ls ts但能ls ts/sts
<jusss> roylez_: 子目录的权限跟父目录的权限有没有关系？比如ts/sts/kk chmod -r ts，虽然不能ls ts但能ls ts/sts
<roylez_> jusss: 太搞基的内容我不会
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<jusss> gfrog: 取消目录的rw权限，但该目录的子目录下面依然可以rw
<jusss> gfrog: 这是为啥
<gebjgd> jusss: -r
<jusss> gfrog: 但取消该目录的x，则下面的都不能cd
<pity> vim 的 surround 插件按完 cs< 再按啥上屏？
<jusss> gebjgd: 取消目录的x，下面的都不能cd，但取消目录的rw，该目录的子目录下面依然可以rw，感觉有点奇怪
<gfrog> jusss: 啥跟啥？
<bluezd> jusss: x 权限表示目录可不可以访问，r 权限表示有没有权限查看目录下的文件
 * cherrot 为毛pull github这么慢。。
<jusss> gfrog: ts/sts/kk chmod -rw ts 依然能ls ts/sts和mv ts/sts/kk ts/sts/ko.但chmod -x ts.还是不能cd ts/sts
<jusss> gfrog: 子目录与父目录的权限有关系没
<jusss> 我表达又出问题了？
<Saturn_> linux 下有什么好的做图软件吗？
<Saturn_> 做做程序流程图， 业务结构图等
<Saturn_> 不要CAD这么强大的。
<onlylove> jusss: 目测你应该问目录权限的继承
<onlylove> jusss: 虽然我也不明白
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，
<gebjgd> Saturn_: 多了 dia
<gebjgd> Saturn_: yEd
<Saturn_> 哪个好用些？
<gebjgd> Saturn_: 自己试验
<Saturn_> 呵呵， 试的话， 一般是先试哪个， 用哪个的
<gebjgd> dia
<CyrusYzGTt> plan
<Saturn_> 谢谢大家， 我试试 dia 看看
 * mosesofmason 的机器人急忙对 Saturn_ 说「不用谢!」
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.shakthimaan.com/posts/2013/01/19/dvorak/news.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt 啥, ⇪ Shakthimaan's Blog | Dvorak keyboard layout
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4c250edfjw1e0y37k7vjnj.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 这图看过没？ cc gfrog
<adam8157> roylez_: 我刚坐下来
<adam8157> roylez_: 魔都好不到哪里去
<roylez_> adam8157: 得了吧，今天天是蓝的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 可怜的蛋蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 把德国佬踢了吧
<gfrog> roylez_: 这是啥？
<roylez_> gfrog: 空调通风口的罩子，刚换的，24小时后，48小时后
<roylez_> gfrog: 怎么样？
<gfrog> roylez_: 这个不用看空调，看我的口罩就行，一周就黑了。
<debianer> 请问Ubuntu手机系统可以下载吗？
<roylez_> gfrog: 那是你口黑
<abine> 搞定树莓派的无线网卡设置了
<gfrog> roylez_: @_@
<abine> 可以丢弃网线和显示器了
<abine> 网速刷刷的
<roylez_> adam8157: iherb一月10刀包邮了
<adam8157> roylez_: 药补不如食补
<roylez_> adam8157: 可惜他不卖gnc的
<roylez_> adam8157: 给爹妈买的
<roylez_> adam8157: triflex，这个耗的真是快
<adam8157> roylez_: 这是啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 包养关节的。老年人关节磨损厉害，上下楼难受
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦? 那我可以买点
<roylez_> adam8157: 问题是iherb没用啊....
<roylez_> adam8157: 上次同事一下买3瓶，我好奇下就买了一瓶，结果爸妈吃过之后就离不开了
<adam8157> roylez_: 一天一片?
<roylez_> adam8157: 3片
<roylez_> adam8157: 一罐子240片
<adam8157> roylez_: 貌似review都不错哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 你哪里看到的？
<adam8157> roylez_: google 和amazon...
<roylez_> adam8157: 哦，我以为是渣宝
<roylez_> adam8157: 近期弄不到，我年后就渣宝买了
<adam8157> roylez_: amazon有卖啊 为啥要淘宝
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 貌似淘宝不贵
<roylez_> adam8157: 擦啊，没注意
<roylez_> adam8157: 早知道一块买了
<adam8157> roylez_: 一块儿amazon?
<roylez_> adam8157: 去美国出差的时候买的好便宜，同事的vip 95折，每周第一个星期店里又8折
<roylez_> adam8157: 可以啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 我说你"早知道一块买了" 是说一块儿amazon?
<roylez_> adam8157: 我不是刚转运了一件羽绒服么
<adam8157> roylez_: 每周第一个星期?
<roylez_> adam8157: 每月
<adam8157> roylez_: 今年要是去米国就多买点
<adam8157> roylez_: 淘宝上靠谱不? 准备买两盒
<roylez_> adam8157: 鬼知道有没有机会呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 我说我...
<roylez_> adam8157: 应该还靠谱的
<roylez_> adam8157: 你出去就给我带
<adam8157> roylez_: 和amazon价格比贵不了多少啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你爸妈也有这毛病么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我妈胳膊疼
<roylez_> adam8157: 很多海淘的人，顺便刷淘宝级别的
<onlylove> 风湿的？
<roylez_> onlylove: 不是风湿的，就是劳损的那种
<debianer> 请问现在的Ubuntu 手机系统可以下载了吗？
<roylez_> onlylove: 风湿的，你可以考虑买电击油
<onlylove> ofan: 铁三角的fc和sj系列的区别是什么？
<onlylove> roylez_: 电击油是什么，听起来怪吓人
<roylez_> onlylove: http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/123711900/T2ny5dXdBaXXXXXXXX_!!123711900.jpg
<onlylove> roylez_: 我也记不清了，我记得我爸说的好像是类风湿……
<roylez_> onlylove: 天气变化就疼的话，就是风湿；上楼就疼的话，是劳损
<onlylove> roylez_: 天气变化这个没说，但是就是手握不成拳了
<roylez_> onlylove: 好像很严重....
<roylez_> onlylove: 每天都这毛病，triflex应该比较合适
<onlylove> roylez_: 我也一直愁这个事情，可是也没什么好办法
<roylez_> onlylove: 那就淘宝买一个吃吃看呗
<roylez_> onlylove: 买那240片的，小瓶的是给做运动的人用的
<onlylove> roylez_: 这个对类风湿有效么？
<roylez_> onlylove: 不清楚....我只知道对我妈上楼膝盖痛有用
<onlylove> roylez_: 谢谢，我哥说有个morefree，你听过没
<roylez_> onlylove: move free吧？
<onlylove> roylez_: 哦，那就我听错了
<roylez_> onlylove: http://www.iherb.com/search?kw=move%20free&sr=0#none
<^k^> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ Search - move free - iHerb.com
<roylez_> onlylove: gnc瓶子大，实惠...
<onlylove> roylez_: 觉得这个也是磨损型的，对风湿那套不知道有效没
<roylez_> onlylove: 风湿你还得找新加坡人，新加坡那地方，是风湿的大本营。比如电击油就挺好
<onlylove> roylez_: 还是过年回家找我爸仔细问下吧……
<gfrog> roylez_: 上楼膝盖疼？ 你确定不是髌骨磨损？
<gfrog> roylez_: 蹲下疼么？
<roylez_> gfrog: 不清楚
<gfrog> roylez_: 仔细检查吧，髌骨磨损比风湿严重啊。
<roylez_> gfrog: 是么
<roylez_> gfrog: 那我让她去看看吧
<onlylove> 好复杂
<onlylove> 这个频道需要有职业医生
<roylez_> onlylove: 上年纪很糟糕的事情呢
<onlylove> roylez_: 总有一天你我也会上年纪……
<roylez_> onlylove: 恩，希望那时候我有双管猎枪
<onlylove> 希望那时候医学能发展的好点
<roylez_> gfrog: http://jandan.net/2013/01/19/poor-porn-actor.html
<^k^> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ 满满都是泪：日AV业界男女优比例悬殊，新片揭露男优辛酸“穴累史”
 * gfrog 趁着没病赶紧享受，病了直接去死就好了，神马医学不医学。 onlylove 
<onlylove> gfrog: 你这什么理论……
<gfrog> roylez_: 这行业有发展不？
<onlylove> g蛙打算去？
<roylez_> gfrog: 到头了吧。日本像样点的女人都入行了
<gfrog> roylez_: 没见识过，主席去过日本？
<roylez_> gfrog: 没
<archl> roylez。
<roylez_> archl: 呆鼠渣
<archl> roylez_ 我。。。竟然又喜欢看动画了。。。
<roylez_> archl: 越来...越渣了
<onlylove> archl: 返老还童了
<archl> roylez_ 。真的那。发现我真的够无聊，本来不屑看名侦探柯南一流，因为都能想到八九不离十，竟然又看了类似的 悬疑推理 动画---
<gfrog> archl: 看动画不是错啊
<archl> roylez_ http://so.letv.com/comic/75079.html
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ 冰果-冰果全集（更新至23集_共23集）-乐视网
<archl> gfrog:  有些和我类似的男主角。
<archl> 不过我更消极。
<archl> gfrog:  roylez 前一段时间把以前从来没看过的宫崎骏动画都在深夜看了一遍。
<archl> onlylove: 我老了啊。
<archl> onlylove: 看到那么多小孩子都比我成熟多了
<roylez_> archl: 你还是多看点毛片好了
<onlylove> archl: 宫崎骏的片子不错的，大人小孩都能看
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<archl> onlylove:  也是。
<archl> roylez_ 对不在意的东西不在意。。。这就是消极吧。
 * archl 补水去了
<lainme> 补水。。
<lainme> archl: EVA / Monter / 十二国记 我比较喜欢的几个
<onlylove> archl: 对不在意的东西不在意，这应该是正确的态度啊……
<onlylove> 熬夜要多喝水
<archl> lainme: 通常12点之后才能看到你发言呢 —— ；那几个我仅仅看过你放在 dooloo上的eva介绍，看到有十二国记，会看看Monstor是恐怖的吧，我胆小如鼠。。。 ；恩，补水确实有些想到皮肤脱水要用护肤品——忽视了。
<archl> onlylove: 额，不知道是不是，因为我不在意的东西太多太多了
<onlylove> archl: 一个人的精力是有限的，所以，尽量在意能在意的
<lainme> archl: 额。我觉得不恐怖。
<archl> onlylove:  呵呵。能迈出步的人 和 想去做的人 能在意的都不一样，迈出去的，才能在意的多。
<archl> lainme: 哦。那么我有些放心了。。。不过lain都吓着我了。。。
<lainme> archl: 那还是都别看了……
 * archl 有过5岁看了蜥蜴人之后10年不能单独入睡的心理阴影。
 * archl 之后就不再看恐怖的东西了。。。
<archl> lainme:  好奇害死猫
 * archl 安心了-
<gebjgd> archl: 至于么
<gebjgd> archl: 所以就把恶毒的手伸向了你的表妹
<archl> gebjgd: 哦。我只是觉得这个是事实。确实我表妹也有过类似的心理阴影—— 怕雷声。
<archl> gebjgd: 你脑袋装的东西太杂了，用干净点的替换些吧。。
<archl> gebjgd:  照片给我吧。
<archl> gebjgd:  她们都要走了
<archl> gebjgd: 哈哈，妹妹们。
<archl> gebjgd: 接触不到的，还是忘掉的好——
 * archl 下线了，各位晚安/午安/早安
<callmev> awesome can't use ibus ?
<callmev> help me
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] maybe you can try fcitx
<apu5800k> 编译无线网卡错误
<apu5800k> ralink 5572的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 编译无线网卡驱动吧
<apu5800k> 是啊
<apu5800k> 弄了一个晚上
<gebjgd> ralink直接就能用的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 内核没包含这款网卡驱动么？
<gebjgd> backport
<apu5800k> 好像我的系统少了lib
<apu5800k> 文件
<apu5800k> 编译错误
<gebjgd> kernel
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 这个是新出的型号
<apu5800k> 内核里面还没有可以用的驱动
<apu5800k> 所以需要自己动手编译
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 悲剧。
<apu5800k> 我的系统是Ubuntu12.10的
<apu5800k> 64位系统
<apu5800k> 需要安装那些编译环境呢？？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 试试添加第三方源，升级内核
<apu5800k> make -C tools
<apu5800k> make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/home/a/5572/tools'
<apu5800k> gcc -g bin2h.c -o bin2h
<apu5800k> make[1]:正在离开目录 `/home/a/5572/tools'
<apu5800k> /home/a/5572/tools/bin2h
<apu5800k> cp -f os/linux/Makefile.6 /home/a/5572/os/linux/Makefile
<apu5800k> make -C /lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/a/5572/os/linux modules
<apu5800k> make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/build'
<apu5800k> make[1]: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“modules”。 停止。
<apu5800k> make[1]:正在离开目录 `/lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/build'
<apu5800k> make: *** [LINUX] 错误 2
<apu5800k> 原来是提示没有/lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/build'这个文件或者目录
<apu5800k> 后来我在里面建立一个build的目录
<apu5800k> gebjgd: 需要安装哪些lib？
<gebjgd> 不是有wiki么
<gebjgd> 照着做就是了
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 好吧
<apu5800k> 我跑去看看
<apu5800k> 今晚弄到头痛了
<apu5800k> 先是弄好树莓派的无线网卡配置
<apu5800k> 然后顺手编译一下这个新买的无线网卡
<gebjgd> 买ralink的干嘛 蛋疼
<gebjgd> 我这里3个usb无线网卡都能随便用
<abine> gebjgd: 很多无线网卡都是用它的芯片啊
<abine> 牌子不一样
<abine> 但是芯片都是ralink的
<abine> 就象电脑主机一样
<abine> 牌子不相同，但是用的芯片都是相同的
<gebjgd> abine: 买网卡前去看论坛上 什么牌子能被linux直接识别就是了
<gebjgd> abine: 笨蛋才不看就去买
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 这个是比较新出的
<abine> 型号
<abine> 所以系统的内核还没有那么快把这个芯片的驱动集成进去
<abine> 我本来是想买个比较快的网卡
<abine> 这个是300M的双频
<abine> 在win7系统下可以用，有驱动光盘
<abine> 在linux下，估计要等一年以后就可以直接用了
<abine> 用比较新的系统内核就可以直接支持了
<abine> 现在的系统内核都支持以前的芯片
<abine> 买普通的网卡都是可以直接使用了
<gebjgd> abine: 你既然是为了给linux用 就直接查了资料再没
<gebjgd> ä¹°
<abine> 只要不是太新的
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 树莓派上用的无线网卡，我是查过了
<abine> 可以使用
<gebjgd> 废话
<gebjgd> 树莓派就是给linux做的
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 重新安装系统
<abine> 配置好无线网卡，
<abine> 系统升级了一下
<abine> 进去不去了
<abine> 进不了了
<abine> 树莓派
<abine> 没有显示器
<abine> 无法连接到ssh
<gebjgd> 傻 ssh过去
<gebjgd> 没配置sshd？
<abine> 能ssh就不用重装了
<abine> 升级的过程提示非法命令
<gebjgd> 自己重装就是了
<abine> 连ls都提示非法命令
<abine> 这系统是挂掉了
<abine> 正在安装中文字体
<abine> 安装好字体，把默认使用设置位中文
<abine> 重启
<abine> 再ssh连接进去
<abine> gebjgd: 你休假完了么？
<gebjgd> abine: 恩呢
<abine> ？
<abine> 你们那里过年放假吧？
<abine> LOL
<gebjgd> 过什么年？
<gebjgd> 已经过年了
<abine> 春节
<abine> 中国年
<gebjgd> 春节可以休假啊
<gebjgd> 一年30天 随便休啊
<abine> 我还以为你不想过中国年了呢
<abine> LOL
<gebjgd> 本来就不过
<gebjgd> 春节不是中国年 傻冒
<abine> 帽子不在
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你那儿中国人多么
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不多
<piggybox> gebjgd: 那是没啥过春节的氛围了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 早就不过了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 也就吃顿饭的事儿
 * tiiiit_ 为什么各种刷屏
<gebjgd> tiiiit_: 你有意见
<tiiiit_> gebjgd, 只是路过
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> 都跑了啊
<cleamoon> 有什麽辦法可以從google的搜索頁中提取出全部地址嗎？
<fivesheep> 有
<fivesheep> chrome developer tool
<fivesheep> 里边有全部的链接
<fivesheep> 或者你用 whiteshark 之类的
<fivesheep> 也能看到全部http请求
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 我看看
<fivesheep> 但最简单还是你自己写个script去抓
<gebjgd> wireshark?
<piggybox> http://www.labnol.org/internet/rss-feeds-for-google-searches/19944/
<^k^> piggybox ⇪ ti: How to Create RSS Feeds for Google Searches
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<fivesheep> 其实 我刚才理解错了.. 你写script吧
<piggybox> “Google search servers seem to deny screen scraping requests.” 直接抓页面不怎么靠谱
<cleamoon> fivesheep, script似乎也挺麻煩的...
<fivesheep> 除了 piggybox 说的.. 并不麻烦.
<fivesheep> 解析工具很多.
<fivesheep> 你基本不用干什么
<piggybox> 可能抓得太勤会被拒，一般抓几次应该没问题
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 比如有什麽解析工具？
<fivesheep> beautifulsoup
<kin3z> test。。呵呵。。。
<ofan> piggybox: 有个google alert
<kin3z> 新来报道，想问个问题，我注册了用户名，能同时多个IRC吗？
<^k^>  05:30
<cleamoon> 北京风光，千里朦胧，万里尘飘。望三环内外，浓雾莽莽，鸟巢上下，阴霾滔滔！车舞长蛇，烟锁跑道，欲上六环把车飙。需晴日，将车身内外，尽心洗扫。空气如此糟糕，引无数美女戴口罩，惜一罩掩面，白化妆了。唯露双眼，难判风骚。一代天骄，央视裤衩，只见后座不见腰。尘入肺，有不要命者，还做早操！
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-20
<jusss> 下雪了
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<sulit> 这几天你们能上google吗？
<sulit> 是不是有什么动作
<^{^> 大家好
<^k^> ^{^, 好.. . ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 20.62天
<erhandsome> sulit: 翻墙吧，一直都是半墙的
<sulit> erhandsome: 好吧，谢啦
<erhandsome> sulit: 要不然直接用ip
<erhandsome> http://74.125.128.138/
<^k^> erhandsome ⇪ ti: Google
<sulit> erhandsome: 非常感谢
<sulit> erhandsome: 用ip能上了
<erhandsome> sulit:  :)
<alayasix> =_=
<lpy> 早上好
<inode_lf> none
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<Aerowolf> 早上好！
<lpy> 早上好！
<Aerowolf> 请教一个问题。我用Opera浏览器。在Ubuntu下，如何将它与下载软件，比如uGet关联。在Win下我用oGet关联的。谢谢大家。
<Aerowolf>  :)
<archl> 早上好。
<kyo> irc是什么 0 0
<kyo> 我打字有人看得到么 0 0
<kyo> 好吧好像还是不行
<oinil> kyo: 没错。看不到。
<oinil> kyo: 日本人？
<archl> 连云港空气质量一直很好呢。
<archl> 为啥呢。
<imtxc> ofan: 偶饭那，那个vpn搞定了木有
<ofan> imtxc: 搞定了，忘了回复邮件了
<imtxc> ofan: ok～～
<Favorinfo> 亲  有木有人使用ibus-rime的啊
<archl> Favorinfo:  ibus 比较瘸。。。只是这样。。。
<ofan> Favorinfo: 我用
<onlylove> 我被ibus伤到了，我改了locale以后ibus就废了
<archl> 我曾经被 fcitx 伤到，然后用了1年多 ibus。不过后来 fcitx 好用了，就换fcitx了。。。
<onlylove> archl: 你现在什么发行版，debian家族的话帮我试试改完locale以后fcitx能用不
<archl> onlylove: 应该是 en_US和zh_** 之外的不行吧
<archl> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8" LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<onlylove> archl: 我默认是en_US，改成中文以后不干活了，有托盘图标，但是切不了输入法
<archl> 以前用 en_AU.UTF-8就不成。
<archl> onlylove: 其实我现在是 ubuntu，8月前Debian。不记得这个问题怎么解决了。。。我只用图形设置工具
<onlylove> archl: 哦，忘了，我用的是ibus……所以请你做下fcitx的实验
<onlylove> archl: 我这么讲，如果我改了locale，那么图形设置也不能用，ibus-setup直接显示段错误
<archl> 额。ubuntu 是 im-switch ，debian 是 im-chooser?
<archl> 我记得有效。
<onlylove> debian 也是im-switch，那个是没问题的，我的问题是，ibus不能用
<onlylove> 等下次update下看看吧
<Favorinfo> ofan 那个你的能打开么
<Favorinfo> ofan  好像我的都打不开呢......
<ofan> Favorinfo: 一开始能，现在挂了
<Favorinfo> ofan  准备把他卸载了
<Favorinfo> ofan  反正不能用
<Favorinfo> ofan   诶 还要删除repo  纠结
<archl> onlylove:  ibus 的 bug 我觉得很烦-没人修吧
<onlylove> archl: 就是不明白输入法框架，明白的话自己看看
<onlylove> archl: 要不我把那东西卸载了，用中文local再装遍就是了
<archl> onlylove:  ibus 和 fcitx 都有开发奖励似乎 -
<onlylove> archl: 我不管开发，只管用，提交BUG有奖励没
<archl> onlylove: 没～
<archl> onlylove:  ibus 需要自己添加输入法- 另一个提示
<onlylove> archl: 我的ibus在en_US底下完全是正常的，我都弄好了
<onlylove> 我就改了下locale然后就废了
<archl> onlylove: 额。经常改 locale 么？
<archl> onlylove: 真不知道
<onlylove> archl: 我哪里有经常改，就是觉得文件保存成utf-8不太方便，就想用中文locale谁知道它给我来这么一下
<roylez_> adam8157: cnepub，你有号么？
<ballcat> raw.github.com is walled
<roylez_> ballcat: great ....
<Keshi> You know something… China is awesome!!!
<roylez_> Keshi: indeed, indeed
<erhandsome> 这都中午了0.0
<ballcat> pages 也被操了
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: cnepub貌似我之前有号
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: http://mail.cnepub.com/355714.html
<^k^> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ Understanding Power-Chomsky, Noam; Schoeffel, John (Edited by)-epub电子书下载-mobi电子书下载-书评
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 帮我下mobi版本的，电邮给我....
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 那版主脑残的，我刚刚好发帖凑了1书币，这棒槌就扣了我5个
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> gfrog: 基娃
<freeflyi1g> 错误：您的书币余额不足，无法进行该操作！
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: www.ikandou.com
<gfrog> roylez_: http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/344128833/?tab=summary 跟这本一样么？
<freeflyi1g> 要登机了，NND
<roylez_> gfrog: 是
<gfrog> roylez_: 我看看用迅雷能挂下来不
<archl> roylez_ http://crawl.develz.org/trunk/crawl_tiles_android-0.12-a0-1700-g5a6c22f.apk
<roylez_> gfrog: 离线雷？
<gfrog> roylez_: .
<roylez_> archl: 擦，别毒害劳资
<roylez_> gfrog: 我先去吃饭，你弄到了就email给我
<archl> roy
<archl> roylez_: 。。。
 * archl 可以碾 roylez_ 吗？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) archl
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| archl
<gfrog> roylez_: 没速度。。 先挂着吧。
<archl> 有没有人用我的睡觉姿势成功睡出腹肌的？
<archl> adam8157: 实验了么？有几块腹肌了？
<nopcall> archl: 真的假的。睡觉都能出腹肌。
<gfrog> roylez_: 擦，抓回来的是个epub
<CyrusYzGTt> 打倒僞科學
<archl> nopcall: 把臀部和背部垫高，一直处于拉伸状态睡觉。
<archl> nopcall: 一般我觉得你睡不着。
<nopcall> archl: = =那血液能流通么。。脑充血了都
<archl> nopcall: 我的身体就是天然那样的，臀部和背部比腹部和腰部高好多。。。
<archl> nopcall: 我又是仰天睡
<nopcall> archl: 求裸照～～
<archl> nopcall: 。。。男人。
<archl> nopcall: 裸照不给。
<Favorinfo> 弱弱的问一句  现在chrome的版本已经是多少了啊
<Favorinfo> 每次登陆的时候  总提示说什么版本不符之类的  纠结ing
<CyrusYzGTt> Favorinfo§ v24
<CyrusYzGTt> Favorinfo§ v24.0.1312.52
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 菜菜子
<Favorinfo> jphofyycdjmgrbtf  难怪 我现在还在用23的说
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<Favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt  那个下载地址是多少来着
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .
<Favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt   更新的那个
<CyrusYzGTt> Favorinfo§ .. 我是yum update來的
<Favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt  那么它的repo
<Favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt 能发一份给我么
<CyrusYzGTt> Favorinfo§ 等會，我用上傳
<Favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt  直接邮箱吧
<Favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt   liujianhncn@gmail.com
<Favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt 这样可能还快点
<CyrusYzGTt> http://paste.stg.fedoraproject.org/3317/
<CyrusYzGTt> Favorinfo§ http://paste.stg.fedoraproject.org/3317/ 這就是了，， 如果你用32位就將 x86_64改成 i386 或者 i586 i686 就是其中一個
<Favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt  恩恩   看到了
<Favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt 3Q啦
<CyrusYzGTt> Favorinfo§ 你看多簡單比郵箱方便多了
<Favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt  好吧  我之前是想要你直接把那文件给我的
<CyrusYzGTt> Favorinfo§ ..話說你在這裏公佈地址會被垃圾郵件入侵的
<abine> 垃圾邮件
<abine> 看到了头就大了
<abine> 谷歌的垃圾邮件最多
<abine> 还有微软的HOTMAIL
<adam8157> roylez_: archl 刚吃饭回来
<CyrusYzGTt> 最多色情垃圾郵件是 YAHOO 發出的
<archl> adam8157:  嗯嗯。回来吧。
<archl> abine: 跟你订阅有关。 我都抛弃了以前用的 yahoo和opera邮箱。
<archl> adam8157:  发张腹肌图上来
<abine> 老子啥都没订阅
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> adam8157: 照片还没到呢
<adam8157> archl: 哪有撒子照片...
<archl> adam8157:  用摄像头
<iIlL10Oo> wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<iIlL10Oo> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list'
 * archl 对 google chrome 失望，大概再也不会去装了。
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 那用什么
<roylez_> gfrog: 多谢了
<gfrog> roylez_: 那个是用epub转的，不是网上那个mobi
<roylez_> gfrog: 可以了，知足了
<gfrog> roylez_: 不过看起来跟epub没啥区别
<roylez_> gfrog: email给free.kindle.com就可以了么？
<gfrog> roylez_: 嗯，发到你自己的那个邮箱地址
<stardiviner> After I install Arch, I found my screen is weird, a part of right side is at left side. just like a whole screen move right half.
<stardiviner> And how to make xterm support show chinese ?
<iIlL10Oo> 还是ubuntu 安逸
<Evanescene> 进来求助了，Arch装好后，屏幕显示很奇怪，整个屏幕向右移动了，以致于右边出现在了左边。而左边变成了中间。。。请问各位用arch的大牛知道可能是什么原因么？
<iIlL10Oo> Google Chrome 版本 25.0.1364.36 beta
<iIlL10Oo> 还是ubuntu 安逸
<Evanescene> 各位arch大牛呢？都躲哪儿去了？
<Evanescene> 得了，再去琢磨琢磨那个archwiki 上的xorg wiki吧。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/trip-bags-americantourister-us-91z-09003-trolley-case-29-inch-caster-499-at-least-by-150-actually-pa.html
<^k^> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ AmericanTourister 美旅箱包 91Z*09003 拉杆箱（29寸、万向轮）　499元（满499减150，实付349元包邮）-亚马逊中国-国内促销,旅行箱包-什么值得买
<roylez_> adam8157: 我打算买个这个 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00A6NY2JQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_p193_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=18X5X05NVGBPWAH726NZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=58223232&pf_rd_i=899254051
<^k^> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ Eminent 雅士 四轮拉杆箱 中性 1206-25寸-服饰箱包-亚马逊
<adam8157> roylez_: 我有个美旅20寸的
<roylez_> adam8157: 去美国一个月那次，没大箱子，还是用同事的箱子拖货回来的
<adam8157> roylez_: 买那么大干啥
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 登机箱我有
<roylez_> adam8157: 而且搬家也要箱子啊
<adam8157> 你不会一个登机箱 一个25寸去美国吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 废话，我本来打算在美国买的，没赶上好价钱
<adam8157> roylez_: 啊, 我准备出国就带一个登机箱的, 难道不行?
<roylez_> adam8157: 有的同事一个登机箱去，3个箱子回
<roylez_> adam8157: 呆一周以内够了吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 一个月肯定不行，你得买很多东西
<adam8157> roylez_: 0_0
<adam8157> roylez_: 讨厌大箱子
<roylez_> adam8157: 你搬家不用么？
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] ls
<adam8157> roylez_: 不用, 我搬家一堆袋子搞定, 不超过一个出租车的东西
<roylez_> adam8157: 有道理，我不买了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 考虑到用这箱子的频率不会太高
<roylez_> adam8157: 万一要再去米国一个月，我再买
<adam8157> roylez_: 确实, 买几个收纳箱子都比这实用
<jusss> roylez_: yify支持http下载不？10Mb的光纤和2Mb的bt下载速度没啥区别...
<roylez_> adam8157: 谢谢啊，又多了300块
<roylez_> jusss: 迅雷离线
<adam8157> roylez_: 过年回来要扔些东西, 讨厌一大堆用不到的
<jusss> roylez_: 需要掏钱吧
<roylez_> adam8157: amazon上的simplify这本书不错，我看看能不能借给你读
<roylez_> adam8157: 2.99刀46页，很好的书
<adam8157> roylez_: 就是讲最小化身外之物的?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没错
<adam8157> roylez_: 不用看, 我最喜欢扔东西, 衣服鞋子都是穿烂了扔掉买新的
<roylez_> adam8157: 那我省了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你买了很多原版书?
<onlylove> 原版的看起来多累
<jusss> 现在感觉开9个page在fvwm里很累
<onlylove> 你有几个显示器，开那么多page用得到么
<jusss> 1个显示器
<jusss> 喜欢一个page一个程序
<eexp> android手机通过wifi传文件给电脑。你们怎么做的。
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: alt+tab切换程序很快的,一个page够用了
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: adb push
<eexp> iIlL10Oo: 你这真不怎样。
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: adb 很方便,支持perl调用
<eexp> 你不知道有啥bonjour服务的软件。
<eexp> 找半天，只有discovery，没有内置传输的app/
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 好吧
<jusss> eexp: 有这类的软件
<jusss> eexp: 在market里
<eexp> 你找到再说。我可没找到。。
<jusss> eexp: 搜文件管理器之类的
<jusss> eexp: 有提供ftp传的
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 安装 apache类似的软件 http://ihacklog.com/post/best-open-source-http-server-for-android.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Android下最好用的开源HTTP 服务器 » Hacklog
<eexp> 。。说bonjour。@@
<eexp> avahi服务。看来你们落后太多了。lol
<jusss> eexp: 怎么没有transmission for win
<eexp> win下那么多软件，谁用这哦
<eexp> 一个雷，就够了。
<jusss> 可是雷速度不给力
<eexp> 你们难道就不想手机上拍照，然后马上点共享->bonjour这样的传文件？
<jusss> 也可能有限制
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 等你的手机安装了ubuntu , 就有scp , rsync 了
<onlylove> jusss: 你居然敢说雷速度不给力
<jusss> eexp: 那得有个好手机才行，可是俺们没有
<eexp> iIlL10Oo: 去。和我说这些。搞先进点的來。
<iIlL10Oo> eexp: 微信?
<jusss> onlylove: 10Mb的光纤下载速度才200kB
<eexp> avahi开源的。应该android有人搞这整合才对。
<onlylove> jusss: 你资源不好，基本上雷下不动的其他的也下不动，要不你用bitcomet或者utorrent试试
<jusss> onlylove: 可能电信做了bt下载限制
<onlylove> jusss: http快？
<abine> x雷离线满速
<eexp> bt当然都限制了。
<jusss> onlylove: http 1mB
<eexp> 离线，咋好意思说速度。
<abine> 把小水管撑爆了
<jusss> onlylove: bt 200k
<abine> 白天不敢开载
<eexp> transmission最高6M
<abine> 怕被K
<eexp> 看种子
<abine> 因为别人也要上
<jusss> abine: 求离线号
<onlylove> jusss: 你换linux用transmission快啊？
<abine> jusss: 买的
<abine> 开通手机会员啊
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<abine> 用支付宝付款
<abine> 没事爆一下隔壁的XP主机
<abine> 让他休息一下啊
<abine> 偶尔让Y重启一两下
<abine> LOL
<abine> eexp: 你的USB HUB好用不？
<abine> 能不能带动硬盘的
<eexp> 似乎还可以。没硬盘
<eexp> 带电源嘛。
<eexp> 只是插了电，ipad也跳。
<abine> 哦
<eexp> 整个hub都跳。
<abine> 上面写的输出电流多大？
<eexp> 不记得
<abine> 轮到我买个
<eexp> 2.5A
<abine> 哦
<abine> 每个口是2.5A么
<abine> 还是总共才2.5？
<eexp> 。。。怎么可能。
<eexp> usb接口本身就限制了
<jusss> adam8157: tdkr里面抢银行用的平板是啥？
<apu5800k> 谢谢 测试
 * mosesofmason 的机器人急忙对 apu5800k 说「不用谢!」
<abine> 用siri语音实现扫描网络端口自动抓肉鸡
<abine> 太疯狂了
<abine> 吹个口哨
<abine> 基于语音识别控制启动的自动攻击脚本
<stardiviner> abine: shit, that's awesome
<ofan> stardiviner: awesome shit
<stardiviner> ofan: ...
<ofan> stardiviner: 老美经常这么说
<abine> wifite.py就是类似的批量 网络扫描攻击脚本了
<gebjgd> ofan, 老妹
<gebjgd> ofan, 你又在这里建设国家？
<ofan> gebjgd: 建设毛国家
<stardiviner> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTA0NDU2MTI4.html Arch安装的问题。。。
<abine> gebjgd: 你还没睡觉
<gebjgd> ofan, 高人 确实是在建设毛国家
<abine> 早点睡哈
<gebjgd> abine, 起床了
<abine> 继续
<abine> 周日
<abine> 别浪费了
<abine> 好好睡觉
<gebjgd> abine, 现在10点
<abine> 我睡到12点才醒
<gebjgd> ofan, 凌晨4点 你天天过中国时差？
<abine> 昨晚弄那个树莓派
<gebjgd> ofan, 厉害
<ofan> gebjgd: 我放了4天假
<abine> ofan: 爽
<gebjgd> ofan, 你学生 不是天天放假的么
<abine> 4天
<abine> ofan: 实习了
<abine> 把树莓派的图形界面给关掉了
<ofan> 周五没课，周一纪念马丁路德不上课
<abine> 这样启动的时候就不用启动桌面环境了
<abine> 更快一点
<abine> 反正有没显示器
<gebjgd> ofan, 你休息不休息你平时都是过中国的时差
<gebjgd> 叶选廉，叶剑英的小儿子。妻子苏丹丹，生女孙叶明子。1993，叶选廉唯一的儿子叶德中出生，生母是妾侍赵欣瑜。 1993年，原来还存在妾侍这种传统。叶选廉有四个非婚生女儿，分别由四个不同的妾侍所生。2009年9月9日，叶明子北京太庙成婚，丈夫Jonathan Mork，一位中年犹太人，美国银行家。
<gebjgd> 经证实，这个是姜瑜从发言台上说出口的，不是网友杜撰。
<gebjgd> 美国驻华大使馆不断发表北京空气质量低劣的报告，
<gebjgd> 为此中国外交部发言人姜瑜表示：“根据国际公约，众所周知美国使馆区是美国领土，他们在那里监测到的数据只能说明美国空气质量不好。”
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDY0MzYyNDA0.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt 啥, ⇪ 煎蛋小学堂04： 手把手教你盗梦—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<ofan> gebjgd: 精力旺盛，没办法
<gebjgd> ofan, 高手
<gebjgd> ofan, 最近没怎么撸巴？
<gebjgd> ofan, 北大校长的裸照 看了么
<redhatlinux10> gebjgd: 男的女的？
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 男的抱女的
<abine> 雷神啊
<redhatlinux10> gebjgd: 给个链接吧。我看看
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 上g+你就什么都看到了 这年头不用g+基本上等于文盲
<redhatlinux10> gebjgd: 那我文盲了。我一上G+,铺天盖地的在抱怨，就难得上了
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 少看抱怨 多看爆料
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 你能选择的
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 不上g+上什么？ 性浪？
<redhatlinux10> gebjgd: 和老婆一起上新浪或者腾讯微博，也很爽嘛
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 擦 那上面都是不关心政治的 幸福的很那
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 被过滤多少遍的东西  所以你慢慢幸福了
<redhatlinux10> gebjgd: 上G+，一堆意图不轨的言论，你一样得辨别，所以一些人慢慢愤青了。
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 意图不轨比听不到好
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 那才叫言论自由
<redhatlinux10> gebjgd: 就言论自由的程度来说，我同意在境外说境内的事，自由度高
<abine> 混乱不堪的关系
<redhatlinux10> gebjgd: 但是在境外说境外的事，是否也高呢？
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 也高 随便说
<abine> 快吃饭了
<redhatlinux10> gebjgd: 其实对我来说，上不上G+,是个选择的问题。我选择了先关心小家，在关心大家
<redhatlinux10> gebjgd: 国家大事先交给你们了
<gebjgd> redhatlinux10, 国家大事是国家领导人的事情 不是我等屁民的事情
<stardiviner> 为什么我在新的Arch里看不到 /etc/rc.conf 文件呢？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 早就没了
<gebjgd> stardiviner, systemd了
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 额，这个不是算是Arch的一个标志么？ BSD-style config
<gebjgd> stardiviner, systemd了
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 看wiki去
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 正在看
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 你也用Arch？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 从2008年
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 你现在要去吃饭么？我想问个问题
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 直接问
<stardiviner> 安装好Arch后，整个屏幕被向右移动了一半，结果左边变成了中间，右边到了左边。。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 一般arch没有问题 wiki上都写了
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 我找了xorg，dkms，catalyst，
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 我估计可能是kernel mode setting的问题。
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 我就在ati显卡的机器上 没有这个问题
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 开源的
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 我也用的是xf86-video-ati 开源驱动，但是就出现了这个问题
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 你觉得这个问题可能和什么有关？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 机品
<stardiviner> .....
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 你安装了xf86-video-modesetting 模块么？
<FireInTheHole> hi. Can I speak Chinese here?
<gebjgd> stardiviner, no
<gebjgd> FireInTheHole, 这里只能说中文 说外语的tjjtds
<ofan> stardiviner: arch已经全面转systemd
<ofan> stardiviner: 你改过xorg.conf?
<stardiviner> ofan: 没有啊
<stardiviner> 我就是安装了一些驱动软件包什么的，
<ofan> stardiviner: xrandr 设置一下屏幕
<stardiviner> ofan: 除了locale这些之外，没改过很重要的可能影响屏幕显示的配置文件
<ofan> stardiviner: kms是内核的功能不需要单独安装包
<ofan> stardiviner: 看下xorg的log有啥东西
<stardiviner> ofan: 没有EE error，又WW warning，是没有加载ACPI，
<ofan> stardiviner: xrandr设置下mode
<stardiviner> ofan: 1920x 后面一般是多少来着？我忘记我的屏幕是多大了
<ofan> 1080
<\rs> xrandr [-q] 可以查看
<stardiviner> ofan: 我试了几个arch wiki里的xrandr命令，都不行，（是命令没有成功执行，总是淡出--help结果）
<stardiviner> ofan: 设置mode该怎么设置？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, ofan 不需要xorg.conf
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 你的什么显卡
<ofan> stardiviner: 要么xrandr,要么改xorg.conf
<stardiviner> gebjgd: AMD Radeon
<archl> stardiviner:  强制吧
<stardiviner> ofan: xrandr 命令设置mode该怎么写？
<ofan> \rs: 现在看haskell动不动就得看paper
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 型号
<\rs> stardiviner: man xrandr 最後的例子
<ofan> stardiviner: 忘了
<gebjgd> stardiviner, amd radeon多了
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 我看看
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 没有xorg.conf那个文件 根本不需要 lspci | grep 就是了
<archl> VNC 的那个？
<archl> 手动设置 vsync 和 hsync。。。
<\rs> ofan: 是啊
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 6450
<ofan> \rs: https://sites.google.com/site/leventerkok/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Levent Erkok
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 6450是新的apu
<stardiviner> gebjgd: apu ? 啥东东？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 你敢google下么
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 你敢么？
<ofan> \rs: 现在积累了一些论文，以后慢慢看
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 敢，大不了被google bite
<stardiviner> 哈哈
<\rs> ofan: 我也積了好多……感覺沒時間看了
<ofan> \rs: 主要有些看得吃力，在看关于fixIO的一篇，很多不懂
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 了解了APU，但是和我的屏幕问题有什么关系？
<\rs> 我還是等看過 type theory 後再來研究這些吧，但又有無數比 type theory 有趣的東西在面前
<ofan> mfix和fixIO有点y combinator的味道，把一个函数输出不断作为输入执行，但是IO actions只被执行一次
<archl>  stardiviner 没关系，只是说 新的硬件支持比较慢
<stardiviner> ofan: 我执行命令：  xrandr --fb 1920x1080 --output VGA1 报错： warning: output VGA1 not found; ignoring (用 VGA 作为参数也一样）
<stardiviner> archl: 哦。。这够蛋腾了，我又碰到这问题了。我以为这样的机子算是旧的了的说
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 如果新的支持比较慢，我应该装私有驱动么？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 试试看 反正我的apu没有问题
<archl> stardiviner:  不用 xrandr 不带参数看看？
<ofan> \rs: 看Concepts of Programming Languages
<ofan> stardiviner: 你的显示器名称不一样
<archl> stardiviner:  我其实至今都没在linux下用过分辨率超过 1680×1200的。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 得到一列支持的分辨率
<ofan> stardiviner: xrandr -q
<gebjgd> archl, 1920x1080路过
<ofan> stardiviner: VGA只是一个名称，可以是任意的
<archl> stardiviner:  我这里用的 不是 vga呢，而是 LVDS1
<archl> 只是接口名
<ofan> http://mega.co.nz
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ MEGA
<\rs> ofan: 記下來了，估計開始看要等猴年馬月了
<ofan> http://mega.co.nz  megaupload回来了
<archl> gebjgd: 羡慕下木没
<gebjgd> archl, 没有
<ofan> \rs: 你们肯定有这课程
<archl> ofan: megaupload 游泳么。
<archl> 哇。真的不只能
<archl> 哈哈
<\rs> ofan: 最近發現什麼有趣東西？
<\rs> ofan: 不指望，自學最好
<stardiviner> ofan: gebjgd archl 这是xrandr -q输出的结果，https://gist.github.com/4577777 我估计是x 轴偏移了
<ofan> \rs: nothing much, 最近一直看RWH，学得新东西不少
<ofan> \rs: 我经常发现好东西在豆瓣分享
<archl> VGA-0
<ofan> \rs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arity  今天看到这个，unary function也叫monadic
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Arity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<\rs> ofan: 鏈接？Burkhard-Keller tree, Levenshtein automaton
<ofan> \rs: 啥链接？
<\rs> ofan: douban好東西
<ofan> \rs: 恩，http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~antoy/Courses/TPFLP/lectures/TYPE/BasicTypechecking.pdf
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ TheCAT - Web Services Overview
<stardiviner> archl: 改成 VGA-0后命令倒是对了， $ xrandr --output VGA-0 --fb 1920x1080 但是这屏幕一点没有变化。。。
<ofan> \rs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0EF0VTs9Dc&feature=youtu.be
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ YouTube - Monads and Gonads
<ofan> http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tiny/teensy.html
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ Welcome to Muppetlabs
<ofan> 这个也很有意思
<ofan> stardiviner: 实在不行就凑合着看吧
<\rs> good 收藏慢慢看
<\rs> 幾種 succinct/implicit data structure
<\rs> 先看 gevent 吧
<stardiviner> ofan: 这个实在受不了。这要是屏幕scale了我还可以忍受，这右边变成左边，我真不习惯，这不是给我玩360度景象么。。。
<\rs> data analysis with open source tools 還沒怎麼動……
<ofan> stardiviner: 换catalyst
<stardiviner> ofan: 嗯，应该试试，重启回来
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 你多大的显示器？
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 1920x1080
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 我这里什么事情都没有 重启x就好了
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 开源驱动就是有点水土不服
<stardiviner> gebjgd: .... 难道是我安装了其他东西的缘故？
<archl> stardiviner:  你自己知道。。。
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 要不帮我检查下我的pacman log，看看有没有哪个包导致这个问题？
<ofan> stardiviner: 你几个显示器
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 不管
<stardiviner> ofan: 一个
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 重启x
<archl> stardiviner:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr#Using%20xrandr%20with%20VNC
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Xrandr - ArchWiki
<ofan> stardiviner: 外接的？
<archl> gebjgd: 这个不用重启x吧。。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 他的是普通台式机 能不是外接的么
<\rs> stardiviner: 研究一邊 man xrandr 吧，你這樣搜索效果也不好
<ofan> stardiviner: 一般vga不支持1080P那么高的分辨率
<stardiviner> 我重启过几次，都不行，这次安装闭源驱动试试
<gebjgd> archl, 我的ati显卡就这样
<archl> stardiviner:  arch wiki的最后一行
<archl> gebjgd: 额
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 你早晚还会用回来开源驱动
<ofan> stardiviner: 要把mode写到xorg.conf里强制设置成1080P
<archl> gebjgd:  你们都是新的。也是arch。我没用过 arch 啊。
<stardiviner> \rs: 我看了man，压根看不懂它的x aixs和y aixs什么的啥东东
<gebjgd> archl, 那就闭嘴
<archl> ——
<ofan> stardiviner: 你换成dvi或者hdmi的就好了
<archl> gebjgd:  我以为 debian sid 和 arch 设置这个应该没啥区别吧。
<stardiviner> archl: 我试过了，
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 你的内核后面加nomodeset了么？
<stardiviner> ofan: 对，我一直在试VGA，试试HDMI什么的
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 没
<ofan> stardiviner: vga强制设置mode有点危险，不过我的成功了
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 你是说grub启动项里面的参宿？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 还有那里能设置？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 显然
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 我以为是mkinitpo里面。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 你的是台式机？
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 什么显卡 什么型号 什么时候的机型
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 没有加nomodeset参数
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 上闭源 加nomodeset 生成xorg.conf
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 是啊， AMD Radeon, 6450 台式机， 联想机子
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 试完了再来汇报
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 烂想
<stardiviner> gebjgd: yes, sir
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 呵呵，sucked
<archl> stardiviner: 我疯了。。。我忘了告诉你，可以按显示器的设置让硬件自行调整。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 这个我也试过了，不行，
<stardiviner> archl: 左右移动只能移动50点，还不到屏幕偏移的1／3.。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 硬件上的手工调整也不行？
<archl> 哦。
<stardiviner> archl: 是的
<stardiviner> 重启回来
<houge_> 到目前为止steam里面还是没有传说中的《求生之路》，唯一的大作就是英雄萨姆3，fps还爆低。
<gebjgd> houge_, 谢谢分享
<gebjgd> houge_, intel显卡如何？
<gebjgd> houge_, steam 你应该ati nv intel显卡分别测试下 写在你的blog上
<gebjgd> houge_, 测出fps
<houge_> gebjgd: 我的显卡是ati hd7750
<gebjgd> houge_, ati在linux下不是很给力
<houge_> gebjgd: 如果是win7上跑英雄萨姆3，特效全开，垂直同步，最高抗锯齿，平均pfs是29～35
<houge_> 嗯，那倒是，不过7系列的显卡自从引入了新的算法后，一直存在些小问题，包括win的驱动
<gebjgd> houge_, 最给力的显卡就是intel
<houge_> 那倒是，这是LInux上最好的显卡
<stardiviner> 终于搞定了。。。
<houge_> gebjgd: 不过对于Steam传说要大力支持Linux平台上的游戏，至今都没有出一款杀手锏级别的游戏。个人觉得有点失望
<stardiviner> 加了nomodeset参数，重新导出grub配置文件修好了。
<stardiviner> 这真是让我无比开心爽快。。。。 archl gebjgd ofan 谢了
<archl> stardiviner:  就谢 gebjgd 吧。
<gebjgd> houge_, 没法杀手锏 显卡驱动太弱
<archl> 杀手锏是啥～
<gebjgd> stardiviner, arch的问题去#archlinux-cn
<stardiviner> archl: 都应该的
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 嗯
<houge_> gebjgd: 可惜的很啊
<ofan> 这里就是arch-cn
 * gebjgd 看隋唐演义去
<houge_> 其实dota2使用source引擎，完全可以移植到linux上
<gebjgd> houge_, 没办法  win上太多好游戏了
<gebjgd> houge_, hon你可以试试看
<ofan> houge_: 玩FarCry3
<stardiviner> houge_: 你要移植dota2？ 我果断donate啊
<ofan> 用上AMD新出的鸡血驱动可以特效全开
<houge_> stardiviner: 我没有那个实力的
<gebjgd> ofan: linux下的？
<ofan> gebjgd: windows
<gebjgd> ofan: 昨天给游戏机升级了 但是没啥好游戏玩啊
<ofan> gebjgd: farcry3
<archl> gebjgd: 玩ipad游戏啊
<archl> gebjgd: 然后再玩别的，什么都好了
<gebjgd> archl: 我只玩rts
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。你玩什么rts？
<ofan> gebjgd: assassin's creed 3
<gebjgd> archl: 红警 星际 沙丘
<archl> ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 没意思
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: gta v
<archl> ofan: 没意思
<gebjgd> ofan: gta v没买呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 上古卷轴
<archl> ofan: 你一直是FPS+ACT。。。不累？
<gebjgd> ofan: 上古那个我不喜欢
 * gebjgd 看非城勿扰
<ofan> gebjgd: 快出了
<archl> gebjgd: 感觉老婆婆和婚后男女挺多看非诚勿扰的
<archl> gebjgd: 为啥呢
<houge> 囧，掉线了
 * archl 溜
<houge> 最近网络就是太不给力
<houge> 各位去mega注册了么？
<houge> 免费50G云储存
<fishoneeyed> houge: 新闻铺天盖地
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed:  又怀上了么
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 悲剧不要提
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你老婆怎么样了？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 5月份
<Guest12743> 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是
<Guest12743> 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有一些您需要的软件
<Guest12743> 包尚未被创建或是它们已被从新到(Incoming)目录移出。
<Guest12743> 下列信息可能会对解决问题有所帮助：
<Guest12743> 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系：
<Guest12743> initscripts : 破坏: console-setup (< 1.74) 但是 1.68+squeeze2 正要被安装
<Guest12743> 破坏: initramfs-tools (< 0.104) 但是 0.98.8 正要被安装
<Guest12743> 破坏: nfs-common (< 1:1.2.5-3) 但是 1:1.2.2-4squeeze2 正要被安装
<Guest12743> keyboard-configuration : 破坏: console-setup (< 1.71) 但是 1.68+squeeze2 正要被安装
<Guest12743> klibc-utils : 破坏: initramfs-tools (< 0.103) 但是 0.98.8 正要被安装
<Guest12743> libc6-dev : 破坏: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) 但是 4.4.5-8 正要被安装
<Guest12743> libgcc1 : 破坏: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) 但是 4.4.5-8 正要被安装
<Guest12743> libgfortran3 : 破坏: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) 但是 4.4.5-8 正要被安装
<Guest12743> libgomp1 : 破坏: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) 但是 4.4.5-8 正要被安装
<Guest12743> libstdc++6 : 破坏: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) 但是 4.4.5-8 正要被安装
<Guest12743> python-apt : 破坏: python-software-properties (< 0.70.debian-1+) 但是 0.60.debian-3 正要被安装
<Guest12743> E: 破损的软件包
<Guest12743> 大家好..
<Guest12743> 每次安装软件都这样是什么原因..
<Guest12743> 需要升级系统吗...
<Guest12743> ...
<^k^> Guest12743, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<mugebjgd> 老k傻了？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 那个什么mega的网址是什么？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不知道 不用
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: megaload？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 看一下还是要的。
<houge> mugebjgd: mega.co.nz
<houge> mugebjgd: 现在基本上被刷爆了
<ofan> 登录不了
<ofan> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/01/20/simcity-beta-kicks-off-january-25th/
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ SimCity Beta 将在 1 月 25 号公测， 快登记啦！
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有一些您需要的软件
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 包尚未被创建或是它们已被从新到(Incoming)目录移出。
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 下列信息可能会对解决问题有所帮助：
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系：
<PS-real> <Guest12743> initscripts : 破坏: console-setup (< 1.74) 但是 1.68+squeeze2 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 破坏: initramfs-tools (< 0.104) 但是 0.98.8 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 破坏: nfs-common (< 1:1.2.5-3) 但是 1:1.2.2-4squeeze2 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> keyboard-configuration : 破坏: console-setup (< 1.71) 但是 1.68+squeeze2 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> klibc-utils : 破坏: initramfs-tools (< 0.103) 但是 0.98.8 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> libc6-dev : 破坏: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) 但是 4.4.5-8 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> libgcc1 : 破坏: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) 但是 4.4.5-8 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> libgfortran3 : 破坏: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) 但是 4.4.5-8 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> libgomp1 : 破坏: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) 但是 4.4.5-8 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> libstdc++6 : 破坏: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) 但是 4.4.5-8 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> python-apt : 破坏: python-software-properties (< 0.70.debian-1+) 但是 0.60.debian-3 正要被安装
<PS-real> <Guest12743> E: 破损的软件包
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 大家好..
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 每次安装软件都这样是什么原因..
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 需要升级系统吗...
<PS-real> 这样发信息会不会被ban...
<mugebjgd> PS-real: 不会的
<mugebjgd> PS-real: 继续发
<PS-real> 有没有知道这是什么原因的..我用的debian系统.
<PS-real> 好像是上次升级系统不成功之后造成的原因把...
<PS-real> 打算把软件源换成以前的再试一下...
<ofan> PS-real: 不要用unstable
<PS-real> 我用的testing
<PS-real> linux的软件依赖性确实是让我头疼阿.......
<ofan> 不要用testing
<ofan> PS-real: testing依赖乱改不会管你普通用户的
<PS-real> ofan, ok..那样,把软件源重新该回去就可以了把...
<mugebjgd> PS-real: 悬
<mugebjgd> PS-real: 我用debian 如果开了testing就开到底
<mugebjgd> PS-real: 要么就用stable + backport
<PS-real> mugebjgd, 但是我开了之后安装软件就会提示上面的依赖性情况.....
<roylez_> PS-real: 别学不怕死的德国佬
<PS-real> mugebjgd, 现在什么都安装不了....与gcc有依赖的都不行....
<mugebjgd> PS-real: 依赖关系破了？
<roylez_> PS-real: 他是专踩地雷的敢死队
<mugebjgd> PS-real: 删除gcc
<PS-real> <Guest12743> 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这
<PS-real> mugebjgd, ....ok试一下..
<ofan> roylez_: 敢死队是盟军的....
<mugebjgd> PS-real: debian不要老换源
<roylez_> ofan: .
<roylez_> ofan: 我看出来了
<PS-real> mugebjgd, 知道了...
<mugebjgd> PS-real: 用arch debian这种滚动型的发行版 换了源就可能回不来了
<mugebjgd> roylez: 蛋疼？
<roylez_> adam8157: mugebjgd 找你
<adam8157> roylez_: 在看simplify
<roylez_> adam8157: 买了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 话说 triflex 淘宝上285的靠谱不
<adam8157> roylez_: 没买 =,=
<roylez_> adam8157: 哪里来的？
<adam8157> roylez_: world wide web
<roylez_> adam8157: 应该还好吧
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.UPOuAL&id=3276035272
<^k^> adam8157 啥, ⇪ 【正品包邮】美国GNC 原装Triflex加强型优维骨力240粒关节炎疼痛-淘宝网
<adam8157> roylez_: 准备先买两瓶 好的话以后从米国买
<adam8157> roylez_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.21.UPOuAL&id=10932629568
<^k^> adam8157 啥, ⇪ 美国实拍◢◤GNC 原装Triflex快速见效型维骨力240粒关节炎疼痛-淘宝网
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^ 这个才285
<roylez_> adam8157: 我们那时候买一瓶才20多刀 0.8*0.95
<adam8157> roylez_: 我擦
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你又和淫席讨论磕药？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我请教
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 他是药罐子
<ofan> adam8157: 关节炎？
<adam8157> ofan: 没有, 老人吃点保养保养
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 蛋节炎？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: nnnnd
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 话说你又不需要做体力活动的  怎么会有节炎？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我娘, 而且也没有关节炎, 吃吃保养着
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 磕药啊
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<ofan> 色大象没在？
<FireInTheHole> ofan: 色狒狒.
<ofan> iMadper: http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p1262560231.jpg
<iMadper> ofan: 终于看到你照片了
<ofan> iMadper: 色大象
<iMadper> ofan: 滚粗, 色狒狒.
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p1228046844.jpg
<PS-real> 糊糊乎 ...换掉软件源更新之后正常了...
<PS-real> ...
<PS-real> 但是gnome系统菜单里面的选项没有了.
<PS-real> ....
<PS-real> ...
<black_angel> 毁三观呀！
<black_angel> http://imgcdn.ph.126.net/VU6VGzHiw_8c4zdCb7I70g==/6597606328331237235.jpg
<mugebjgd> PS-real: 不用gnome就是了
<PS-real> mugebjgd, 正在下载xfce...
<PS-real> 电脑 老了,越来越感觉gnome臃肿了.
<black_angel> 大部分女的见了都应该觉得对不起这个世界呀
<black_angel> PS-real, 用 fvwm 神器吧
<mugebjgd> PS-real: xfce lxde
<PS-real> mugebjgd, 图形界面实在是不想折腾了....用个简单的把....
<PS-real> black_angel, 界面实在是不想折腾了....用个简单的把....
<mugebjgd> PS-real: lxde完了 哪年的机器？
<PS-real> mugebjgd, 记得是06年的...
<PS-real> mugebjgd, 还是07年...
<PS-real> 反正就这两年.
<mugebjgd> PS-real: 我正在用06年的机器
<black_angel> PS-real, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=398698
<^k^> black_angel ⇪ ti: 汇报一下自受不了 ubuntu 12.04 默认桌面换 fvwm 的成果 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<mugebjgd> PS-real: xfce
<black_angel> PS-real, 配置什么的，也不是太难啦
<PS-real> mugebjgd, 恩,,以前用过一段时间的...
<black_angel> 我正在用 05 年的机器
<PS-real> black_angel, 用linux的好多老机器的.
<mugebjgd> 04年机器路过
<mugebjgd> 还有更老的么
<black_angel> 我还想将一台 00 年的 x20 机器装上 linux
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 1904?
<adam8157> black_angel: 你哪里找到我的xterm截图的...
<black_angel> adam8157, 咦，没仔细看，果然是蛋蛋的，哈哈
<adam8157> black_angel: 别乱叫
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 2104年的电脑
<adam8157> black_angel: 我从壁纸认出来的
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .
<black_angel> adam8157, 上面有个 adam-station, 哈哈
<black_angel> adam8157, 忘了跟你说了，你的 .Xresources 已经被我收下了
<black_angel> adam8157, lol
<iMadper> adam8157: .
<adam8157> black_angel: 自便
<adam8157> iMadper: 骚年好久不见啊
 * adam8157 已然买了3K的年货了 0_0
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩...
<ofan> adam8157: 壕
<iMadper> adam8157: ....
<iMadper> adam8157: 出手更阔绰了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我还一分钱年货没买呢...
<adam8157> iMadper: 以前每年也差不多
<iMadper> adam8157: 好吧... 有啥可买的...
 * adam8157 每年过年成本算上路费和红包 8K左右
<iMadper> adam8157: 内联汇编要看到什么程度, 能看到memcpy的内联代码了, 够不?
<iMadper> s/到m/懂m/
<adam8157> iMadper: memcpy的内联汇编是基础知识吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 明日洋快否
<adam8157> iMadper: 达夫设备
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ok
<iMadper> adam8157: 那个不是内联汇编吧...
<iMadper> adam8157: 那个就是c呀...
<roylez_> gfrog: 书很好，多谢
 * MeaCulpa 真gaoji
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 说错了
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你可以了
<iMadper> adam8157: ok. :-)
<adam8157> iMadper: 我基本只能看懂读写寄存器的
 * adam8157 这么一算过年成本好高!!! 生活压力大啊
<ofan> adam8157: 壕 * 365
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 看看书, 找个下家投份简历去.
<adam8157> iMadper: 啊? 黄了?
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<adam8157> ofan: 你不回国了?
<ofan> adam8157: 没脸回去
<adam8157> ofan: 你一搬一年回来一次?
<ofan> adam8157: 没回去过
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<ofan> 吊丝痛，谁能懂
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 壕 * 360 + 屌 * 5
<roylez_> ofan: 好湿啊
<gfrog> roylez_: yw.
<gfrog> adam8157: OS又被封了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以预见啊
<roylez_> gfrog: 说国语啊，混蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的heroku没事？为毛我这连client都没法下载了？
<gfrog> roylez_: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 么事啊
<\rs> 牆外空氣好
<roylez_> adam8157: gmail收不下来了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我这里很好啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 幻觉
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚才收到信了哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 我决定就这么扔着了，估计过几天就会被迁移到没被封的节点了。
<roylez_> adam8157: 党在实验发信给你
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 我总感脚RH在云服务市场上发力太晚了。。。还没啥新鲜独特的应用
<roylez_> adam8157: 我收到的一封奇葩的垃圾邮件 O(∩_∩)O~办╩╚╀理<。)#)))≦各┅┼─类╬═╥╤╤票(～ o ～)~zZ据~~~^_^~~~ 97662467246516940312717969541905252
<adam8157> gfrog: 那我司更晚咯
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，C家有cloud很久了，至少2-3年了。ubuntu one出的更早
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么... u1有人用? 可以在win mac和手机上用么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 好久不关注，当时只有linux客户端
<iMadper> gfrog: rh的云, 有啥有名的大客户吗?
<roylez_> adam8157: 欢迎你进入 u1 和 juju upstart 的渣渣世界
<roylez_> iMadper: rh
<iMadper> roylez_: ... rh自己有在用吗?
<roylez_> iMadper: 有道理
<iMadper> roylez_: 不是.. 我是不知道, 问你呢..
<roylez_> iMadper: 应该是没有
<iMadper> roylez_: 哦, 也对, 软件公司... 又不是互联网公司...
<roylez_> iMadper: 那openshift，没准流量还不如我的dooloo
<iMadper> roylez_: 不过这样一来, rh自己倒成了amazon的客户了...
<iMadper> roylez_: lol
 * iMadper 打倒坏席!
 * iMadper 走了... bye.
<maplebeats> roylez,
<maplebeats> Server Error
<roylez_> maplebeats: ....
<roylez_> maplebeats: 没有啊，吓唬我
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席乃在宝岛呢？
<maplebeats> roylez_, 要我截图给你看么。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 还没呢
<gfrog> roylez_: 要去办身份证不？ XD
<guoker> 那你截图看看
<roylez_> maplebeats: 看到了
<maplebeats> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/7edb02aajw1e10dhd38xrj.jpg
<maplebeats> roylez_, .....
<roylez_> maplebeats: log里面
<maplebeats> 每次都坑我呢
<roylez_> maplebeats: 再试试？
<maplebeats> roylez, 好了
<roylez_> maplebeats: http://tankr.net/s/medium/3R2J.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.smzdm.com/499-of-eminent-ladult-8y9-25-inch-trolley-case-pc-the-non-zipper-tsa-orders-up-by-150-actually-paid.html
<^k^> adam8157 啥, ⇪ Eminent 雅士 8Y9 25寸拉杆箱（PC、非拉链、TSA）　499元（下单立减150，实付349元包邮，三色可选）-亚马逊中国-国内促销,旅行箱包-什么值得买
<maplebeats> roylez, .......
<roylez_> maplebeats: 他用脸颊肉输入单词，你行么
<roylez_> adam8157: 不买了
<roylez_> adam8157: 再说了，雅士有款319就可以拿到，25寸
<maplebeats> roylez, 我给跪了。。。
<stlifey> linux内核usb gadget驱动在PC上能直接使用不？如果可以那是不是可以把PC上指定的设备虚拟成U盘和windows直接互相拷贝？支持 USB3.0不？
<guoker> 不知道
<guoker> ！！！
<MeaCulpa> 那么小的箱子，是想直接带上飞机?
<gfrog> roylez_: adam8157 http://att.newsmth.net/att.php?p.133.7913150.507.jpg
 * gfrog 今天帝都这大姐好奇怪。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥情况
<bluezd> gfrog: 你碰到的？
<roylez_> gfrog: 帝都人都这么不怕冷么
<gfrog> bluezd: 网上传的。
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez_ bluezd 不清楚在干毛儿，各种猜测中。
<black_angel> I'm watching 'The Social Network', for funny.
<abine> 世界变了~~~~``
<abine> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_494c7a12010007c6.html
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ 世界变了~~~~```_兜兜_新浪博客
<black_angel> somebody，哪里有海贼王Z剧场版看呢？
<coco_> hello
<^k^> coco_, 好.. . ㍮ 新年快乐，春节: 20.05天
<coco_> 请问moodle怎么用
<coco_> is everybody  here？
<coco_> somebody？
<realrealjerry_> 汗
<coco_> moodle？
<coco_> 有人知道不？？？？
<coco_> 求大神
<stlifey> 这里基本变成闲聊的地方
<stlifey> 问问题基本不可能有人回答吧
<maplebeats> stlifey, ～。～没办法
<ofan> stlifey: 回答的时候你哪去了
<stlifey> ofan: 我错了。。。。
<mugebjgd> 以前，“我们希望出去，是为了自由的呼吸”，说的其实是政治层面的，经过我党多年的努力，这样一句话，终于物理意义大于政治意义了。
<abine> mugebjgd: 还没睡觉
<abine> 换？
<abine> 了
<abine> 这个是母的的帐号来的
<abine> LOL
<mugebjgd> abine: 你会算时差么
<abine> 懒得算
<abine> 弄了一天的网络测试
<abine> 头快要爆了
<maplebeats> abine, 测试啥？
<maplebeats> abine, 下A片速度》
<abine> http://openelec.tv/
<maplebeats> 么
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ OpenELEC - The living room PC for everyone
<abine> 无线驱动
<maplebeats> abine, Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL
<abine> 下载是满速的
<abine> 我是想Hack隔壁的一台主机
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 死德国佬又黑我大兲朝
<abine> 弄好无线驱动后，扫描了一下
<abine> 发现有一台肉鸡
<abine> 基基主席
<abine> 早
<abine> 你是不是又要开会了？
<abine> LOL
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 北京新难题：女婿抢购得到一瓶新鲜空气，是给老婆用呢，还是给丈母娘用呢？精神文明办评出2013年道德模范小标兵：一位少先队员，从学校得到一瓶新鲜空气奖励，他回到家里，送给了因空气污染窒息的八十多岁的爷爷，爷爷说，多少年我都没呼吸上新鲜空气了，感谢党和政府为我送来了一瓶珍贵的新鲜空气。
<mugebjgd> @appleDaxia：「先生，我们这里的姑娘价钱可能贵了点，但是质量可是一流的。您看......」「恩，不要紧的。」「这个要求倒是比较特别。」
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: df linux有了
<archl> 睡觉吧
<xiaoy> !time
<^k^> lubotu2 ⇪ t: UbuntuTime - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<^k^> lubotu2, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<xiaoy> !now
<apu5800k> Linux下如何知道某个端口在运行什么程序
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mugebjgd 承认刚才放了一个大屁 像一团烟雾
<apu5800k> DigiKam可以和任何专业的图像处理软件匹敌，并且它是免费的，支持Linux，Windows和Mac OS X，由一个摄影师团队开发，因此他们很懂你需要什么样的功能。
<^k^>  05:26
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-13
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于删除【已安装】中Amazon图标的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454555 恕小弟没能完整地描述问题，因为很久之前我用过UBUNTU，后来转去STARTOS用了好久，刚刚转回来，对于很多的名词都已经有点忘了。 个人算是有强迫症的，不用的东西必须要弄掉，哪怕只是扔到
<^k^>  ─> 看不到的地方。在已安装的程序列表中那个Amazon实在碍眼，特别是排在了第一个位置，看着心烦，于是一直想要删掉它，可是一直都不得 …
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • tencentdl.exe占好多CPU了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454556 刚刚用了longene的wine QQ2013, 比较稳定，除了查看消息记录会崩溃。 但是有个tencentdl.exe竟然占用超过50%的CPU 网上搜了一下，说这个东西可以删除？ 那有更精简的QQ2013包吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ifounder — 2014-
<^k^>  ─> 01-13 8:02
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 08:16 新年快乐 : 17.655天
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:咱爸爸 : 我平时难得送儿子去幼儿园,昨天下雪,我主动提出送儿子一趟。 到了幼儿园,阿姨见我送孩子有些意外。 于是,她拉过儿子问:"睿睿,今天谁送你来的?"儿子特美地指着我说:"咱爸爸。"
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • linux for arm软件丰富吗？源里面有吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454557 如题 来自我的 ZTE Grand S 上的 Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2014-01-13 9:00
<newleaves> morning !
<abineQ> ne
<newleaves> test
<abineQ> newleaves: 你洋鬼子？
<^k^> newleaves:点点点.  09:07 
<leeeee> 早！
<newleaves> :D
<abineQ> leeeee: 早
<abineQ> leeeee: 昨晚做了很奇怪的梦
 * leeeee 被快递吵醒了。。
<abineQ> 看见很大的鱼从河水里跳上来
<leeeee> 什么梦
<leeeee> 哦 问度娘啊
<abineQ> ，不问
<abineQ> 没事干才要问度爷和度娘
<abineQ> 接着又梦见火灾
<newleaves> good !
<newleaves> hao meng
<abineQ> 我把电线弄断。结果就开始起火。用灭火器去，都不管用
<abineQ> 火越来越大，把几个燃气罐都烧的爆炸了
<newleaves> 大火，寓意你的事业将腾腾而起！
 * pity 请教个关于 shell 的问题：把一个正则表达式作为位置参数传入，最后再把它换一种方式打印出来，如：ABC-DE-2[xy]，想输出 ABC-DE-2x 和 ABC-DE-2y 两行，如何实现？
<leeeee> 哦 我刚拿到快递了 嗯 不错
<abineQ> leeeee: 那个iPadmini？
<abineQ> leeeee: ？
<leeeee> 嗯
<abineQ> leeeee: 快上拆包照
<leeeee> 不然哪用得着一大早拿
<abineQ> leeeee: 让大伙围观和各种羡慕妒忌
<abineQ> LOL
<leeeee> 我有病啊 你们都各种工作有钱淫 我个死学生还晒图 我才不呢
<abineQ> leeeee: 晒晒，不然会发霉的
<leeeee> 网上有图啊
<leeeee> 这个快递公司很靠谱
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 09:20 新年快乐 : 17.611天
<abineQ> leeeee: 神马快递公司？
<leeeee> 嘉里大通 比顺丰态度好诶
<leeeee> 卧槽 一大早就被猫咪给吓死 居然溜进我们寝室
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 主机名-起什么好(俺是一个开发者，经常使用终端)？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454558 我以前都是用常用的nickname，然后一直用的是root用户，所以终端提示符: root@kangear。 但是当我不用root用户的时候，才发现kangear@kangear是多么难看的。 以前没有对主机名有太多在意
<^k^>  ─> ，现在要看看怎么取名字了，又简单又实用的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kanger — 2014-01-13 9:36
<abc_> 日，高三啥时候才能放假
<onlylove> 高三啊，二十七吧
<onlylove> 然后初七上课，十五休息3天？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 预装Win8的本本无法安装Ubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454559 华硕的A450JF，预装的是Win8中文版，将UBUNTU12.04写入到U盘，用U盘启动能看到GRUB选择项，但选择安装系统之后，黑屏，无任何反应，请问如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 zviki — 2014-01-13 9:49
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 装嫩
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何重启gnome3自带的那个ibus??? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454560 之前用debian，ibus是自己安装上去的 后改用fedora 20，配置一下就有了那个ibus 懒得折腾，体验还凑合 之前ibus待选字框如果不跟随光标，重启一下ibus就好了 但现在，找不到ibus的重启了…… 当然
<^k^>  ─> ，ibus只是在极少部分软件中出现不跟随光标的错误，qt creator 统计信息: 发表于 由 陈小草 — 2014-01-13 9:53
<imtxc> 早
<eexpress> imtxc: 早起的鸟儿
<eexpress> 没虫吃
<ircnewbie> 早起的 imtxc 没有鸟儿
<abineQ> eexpress: 早
<abineQ> 大神
<imtxc> eexpress: 这还早啊
<imtxc> ircnewbie: ......
 * ircnewbie 新人报道!
<eexpress> imtxc: 你自己在说早。nnnnd
<abc_> 终于下课了。。
<abc_> 升国旗
<onlylove> 看那些讨论12306的。。我突然明白为什么非诚勿扰上一说是程序员就立马熄灯了。。。。因为这个行业SB太多。是个人都知道，12306的问题不是技术的问题，而是供需差距太大的问题，你就是大数据他爹都无法解决的问题。任何不基于此现实的讨论都是瞎逼逼。
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 所以解决问题的关键就在于你
 * ircnewbie 每一个你
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 我不坐火车，不去12306，谢谢
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 请继续装嫩
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 关键还是在于你.
<chenshaoju> ...
 * ircnewbie 每一个你
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 和我没半毛钱关系
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 因为家乡不发达, 没机会, 所以人们才背井离乡, 对不对?
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 那你也没有去开发自己的家乡嘛
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 这个评论是我在oschina见到的少有的人话之一
<chenshaoju> 一上来就看到互喷啊。。。
<ircnewbie> chenshaoju: 谁喷谁了?
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 别吵了，凭什么政策都偏向北京
<ircnewbie> chenshaoju: 我可没喷
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 北京有多少政策优惠
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 比上海少多了
<chenshaoju> ircnewbie：这是什么情况。。。
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 那些优惠给我家，不会比北京差
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 比如啥优惠? 北京新发地自贸区?
<abineQ> onlylove: 那些优惠不要也罢
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 是比上海少，北京本身就是政治中心
<onlylove> abineQ: 不要也罢，请给莱州市
<onlylove> abineQ: 百分之一也好
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 问题是, 你家乡没有那么多企业来需要优惠呀.
<onlylove> abineQ: 别站着说话不腰疼
<abineQ> 我宁愿家乡保持原来的样子
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 你怎么知道没有
<abineQ> 不要那么多的工业区
<abineQ> 工业污染严重
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 你可知道我家乡因为处理废旧塑料，水都没法喝了？
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 要是有, 你为啥不回去?
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 北京也一样呀
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 没政策扶植啊，我家里最多的就是切石头的，处理塑料的
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 你以为北京的水还能喝?
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 比我家的强
<abineQ> 搞不好水比黄金还贵
<abineQ> 其实没必要往城里去
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 我凭什么背井离乡，丫的，我家房价是北京的一半，工资是北京的十分之一，我一没车没房的结婚都没人愿意和你谈
<abineQ> 就现在的发展趋势
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 不和你玩
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 你家房价3w一平了???
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 之前说的再好，只要没房，就拜拜
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 你丫刚知道？
<ircnewbie> onlylove: nnnnd, 山东那里呀? 这么贵?
<abineQ> 真的没必要的在城里买房
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 河北啥的, 才3-6k一平
<ircnewbie> abineQ: nnnnd, 这话你跟 onlylove 的未来丈母娘说去, 站着说话不腰疼
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 没人愿意背井离乡，都是被逼的
<abineQ> ircnewbie: 额
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 我就愿意...
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 那些出不来的，纯粹是因为学历不够
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 站着说话不腰疼
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 私聊跟你说个事.
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 看私聊
<abineQ> ircnewbie: ？
<onlylove> abineQ: 你就没事别理想主义了
<onlylove> abineQ: 没房子，就别结婚，这是现实
<ircnewbie> abineQ: 没房子想结婚?
<onlylove> abineQ: 你哪怕爱的昏天黑地，超过梁祝，秒杀罗密欧和朱丽叶也没用
<abineQ> onlylove: 正解
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<abineQ> gfrog 功夫娃娃
<chenshaoju> @mosesofmason =3=
<abc_> cameron.freenode.net, 。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！ubuntu 12.04 根据提示更新软件后不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454561 双系统安装的ubuntu 12.04 一直提示有软件更新，更新之后，下次启动时就是黑屏，只有左上角，一点白点在闪，强制关机重启依然这样，请问是更新软件的原因吗，能不能有办法解决，谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eric1989 — 2014-01-13 10:42
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 建新城市吧，自己雇佣施工队搞大房子lol
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 雇不起，自己吃饭还是问题
 * adam8157 的七百多行改动进了submodule-next
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • yoga 13是装UBUNTO 13.10的桌面版还是平板版呢? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454562 如题，小白如是说。为了不想2次重装，考虑到YOGA 13有触屏这个设定。求解呀。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hezhow — 2014-01-13 10:46
<abineQ> 去透透气
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 赞.
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 700+...
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 是 doc/pci.txt 吗?
<adam8157> ircnewbie: 你是? 是.c
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 膜拜李老板
<adam8157> ircnewbie: 乖
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 想去掉披风
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 但是, 设置proxy之后, 就连不上内部的irc了...
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 真纠结
<adam8157> ircnewbie: lol
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 我去#freenode去问问去
<imtxc> 这货谁啊
<imtxc> 擦，原来是色大象
<huntxu> adam8157: 大神
<huntxu> adam8157: 膜拜
<adam8157> huntxu: 和vendor合作的
<huntxu> 大神李阿蛋
<onlylove> 交换机又坏了！！！！
<huntxu> onlylove: 舊的不去，新的不來
<onlylove> 今上午不干活了
<onlylove> huntxu: 毛旧的不去新的不来，公司的交换机，我直接没法联网
<huntxu> adam8157: 120回本的紅樓夢，拿著kindle已經看到79了。。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 那就別幹活了啊。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥玩意1750？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<onlylove> huntxu: 对啊，不干活
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> huntxu: 我都是看脂评校验本石头记
<huntxu> adam8157: kpw每天睡前躺著，不知不覺就過去了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 那本我有啊，看了三次了 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 怀疑脂砚斋是曹雪芹想象出来的人物, 然后自己给自己写书评卖萌
<huntxu> adam8157: 說人話
<huntxu> adam8157: 曹雪芹得了精神分裂
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37999
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 反战活动人士回忆40年前盗窃FBI文件的经过
<huntxu> 這是明顯的症狀 =.=
<eexpress> 看红楼梦的屌死
<onlylove> eexpress: 高富帅看啥？
<onlylove> eexpress: 富爸爸穷爸爸？
<eexpress> 出去看美女
<onlylove> eexpress: 卡耐基成功学？
<eexpress> 黄金内衣的美女。赶紧去搜索
<huntxu> adam8157: 像湘雲的原型啊脂硯齋
<adam8157> huntxu: 各种猜测很多的
<huntxu> adam8157: 看著像，後來一查，還真有往這個方向考據的。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 那天看到一本书 说的是红楼梦大观园和圆明园的关系. 我还以为是哪个扯淡的, 一看序是周汝昌写的......
<onlylove> 曹雪芹活着的时候养活不了自己，死了以后养活了一堆人
<huntxu> adam8157: lol
<onlylove> 真讽刺
<adam8157> onlylove: 梵高也是
<freeflying> adam8157, http://yurichev.com/writings/RE_for_beginners-en.pdf
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 长度=2.41 MiB ; type=application/pdf
<adam8157> onlylove: 多了去了
<freeflying> gfrog, 合租DO吧
<huntxu> onlylove: 那年代寫書不一樣的吧，而且家庭出身不好
<onlylove> huntxu: 如果按照流行的说法，曹雪芹是家道中落
<onlylove> huntxu: 无所谓出身不好
<huntxu> onlylove: 皇帝說你不好就不好了啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 所以最后大厦倾公府末日？
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞! 这种书对debug很有用
<adam8157> gfrog: momo 你们中午吃啥都
<gfrog> freeflying: 我有免费10个月。你要我给你开帐号就行
<freeflying> adam8157, 关键还是CC协议的
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天想去家乐福买盒饭呢
<freeflying> gfrog,  我要跑shadowsocks
<freeflying> gfrog, ipsec貌似也行
<adam8157> 卖萌啊...
<gfrog> freeflying: 要root？
<freeflying> gfrog, 不用啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我那个ipsec乃没法用？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你上次给我的是ip
<gfrog> freeflying: 额……
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕真是越壕越壕，竟然还能中奖！！
<adam8157> gfrog: 中什么奖?
<freeflying> gfrog, 我那100的卡找不着了都
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道是你的没发？
<freeflying> gfrog, 好像拿了
<adam8157> gfrog: 蓉蓉没去
<gfrog> freeflying: 我记得也给你了，你不会有放回堆儿里了吧……
<gfrog> adam8157: 排除他了
<gfrog> happyaron: 你上周哪去了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 考试周啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog, 应该不至于,肯定被我塞什么地方去了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，那先把你排除，看看是不是还有没拿的，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 要是发个1000刀才有意思
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，这就得靠你争取了。 lol
<adam8157> 支持猴总
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog nancy争取
 * adam8157 饿
<gfrog> freeflying: 1k$估计够呛啊，根本没法汇进来
<gfrog> freeflying: 没那些奇葩客户纠缠真不错。每天看到长长的case list我就头疼。
<freeflying> gfrog, :)
 * ircnewbie 的胸前飘扬着红领巾. 红领巾是红旗的一角.
 * luojie-dune 开始自虐计划，穿了一条脏裤子，所以我自己绝对不会坐在椅子或者沙发等地方。
<luojie-dune> ircnewbie: 红旗和红领巾有一脚
<ircnewbie> luojie-dune: lol~
<adam8157> ircnewbie: 为啥红领巾没有直角?
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 因为太多后宫。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 红领巾太多红旗太少
<adam8157> 0_0
<luojie-dune> adam8157 ircnewbie  今天我去建设银行取钱，结果一群老人，已经把建设银行库存的现金取空了，然后他们在等运钞车
<newleaves> luojie-dune, ....
<adam8157> luojie-dune: .... 把钱取空了....
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 要那么多现金干什么
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 过年
<newleaves> 抢银行吗。。
<freeflying> luojie-dune, 为啥挤兑
<ircnewbie> luojie-dune: ... 挤兑.
<ircnewbie> luojie-dune: 赞.
<luojie-dune> freeflying: 我没懂觉得挺多人不明白啥是　挤兑？
<luojie-dune> g 挤兑
<^k^> luojie-dune: 挤兑 http://lmgtfy.com/ |擠兌|也稱為擠提，兌是兌現，提則是指提款，指的是銀行或金融機構被大批的存款 客戶要求提領回自有的儲金，通常發生在銀行的營運上有重大負面傳聞之時，銀行 遭遇 |...|
<luojie-dune> freeflying: 因为我奶奶也要取钱。
<ircnewbie> freeflying: 挤兑, 就是欺负银行~
<luojie-dune> 挤兑_百度百科　北京话：即用不是很难听的话损你，挖苦你。 一般挤兑人，分为两种情况： 1.不认识的人，互相有点摩擦，拿话损你，损的你说不出话来。
<luojie-dune> 两者不同啊。
<ircnewbie> luojie-dune: 挤兑, 就是大家商量好, 一起去大额取款, 让银行空掉. 以此打击银行
<luojie-dune> ircnewbie: 现在。银行也找不到存款了
<luojie-dune> ircnewbie: 大批大批的没人存款
<ircnewbie> luojie-dune: .~.
 * mosesofmason_v 从一团烟雾中出现了
<luojie-dune> mose...
<imtxc> ircnewbie: 取活期存款银行不会担心的
<ircnewbie> imtxc: 看多少人来取
<luojie-dune> im
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 已经担心没人存定期了
<ircnewbie> imtxc: 几万人在各大城市存的活期, 都来一个小县城取~
<ircnewbie> imtxc: 银行只能临时关门等押运车
<luojie-dune> ircnewbie: 今天早上也就20多个人在取钱，银行就没钱了
<ircnewbie> luojie-dune: ... 说明有个大头儿, 取了几十万? 这种要预约吧?
<luojie-dune> ircnewbie: 没有，我才取了3万，对方就不给了
<imtxc> 3w
<imtxc> 3w 直接 atm
<ircnewbie> luojie-dune: 因为在你之前有人取更多吧?
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog 准备搞个chromebook玩完
<freeflying> 玩
<luojie-dune> imtxc: atm不是说2万么
<luojie-dune> freeflying: 设备狂人啊你。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕
<imtxc> luojie-dune: 剩下的1w柜台啊
<ircnewbie> freeflying: 豪.
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 。。。不如直接去柜台，atm那里排队20多人啊。
<freeflying>  便宜啊
<ircnewbie> freeflying: 你买arm的嘛?
<luojie-dune> freeflying: 直接买个续航1小时的华硕？
<freeflying> ircnewbie, 新出的acer的不错, x86的
<luojie-dune> 哦。是17小时。
<ircnewbie> freeflying: 哦. 买回来装ubuntu?
<luojie-dune> freeflying: 买回来展示ubuntu？
<ircnewbie> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.64.noAwHt&id=19010179181   也挺贵的呀...
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Acer/宏基 V5-171 谷歌 Google Chromebook Pixel美国直邮-淘宝网 价格:10500.00 -
<luojie-dune> ircnewbie: 猴侯有钱啊。
<ircnewbie> luojie-dune: 是呀
<luojie-dune> 这个价格要和苹果pk，大赚辣
<luojie-dune> ircnewbie: 终于有用linux的和苹果接近的利润率了。
<ircnewbie> luojie-dune: 恩.
<jusss> sherlock今天出第三集了
<jusss> imtxc: sherlock今天出第三集了
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 我怀疑Dell　Ubuntu版本的都是配给好硬盘的，Dell都是廉价配件组装机。
<imtxc> jusss: 几点
<jusss> imtxc: 已经出了
<imtxc> jusss: 我看看去
<jusss> imtxc: youku上有
<jusss> imtxc: 应该是今早6点吧
<imtxc> 果然
<imtxc> jusss: 中午看不完了
<jusss> imtxc: 有点淡淡的忧伤
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> jusss: 表说！
<jusss> imtxc: 我还没看
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 。一来就是那个怪表情
<jusss> imtxc: 第三集一完又要等很长时间才会出第四季
<imtxc> jusss: 接着追别的剧
<jusss> imtxc: 昨天敢看我铁杉丛林，发现美剧除了重口味就没别的了，不想看美剧了
<imtxc> 公司新换的运营商不给力啊
<jusss> imtxc: 别的有什么不错的
<leeeee> TT
<imtxc> jusss: 我现在都不看剧了
<imtxc> jusss: 小说++
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<jusss> imtxc: 小说，什么类型
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 我招你惹你了？
<imtxc> jusss: 各种啊
<leeeee> TT
<jusss> 主席貌似也喜欢小说
<leeeee> 凶
<imtxc> jusss: 最近在看卡尔唯诺
 * adam8157 陆犯焉识
<luojie-dune> leeeee ...
<luojie-dune> g
<luojie-dune> g 陆犯焉识
<^k^> luojie-dune: 陆犯焉识 http://lmgtfy.com/ 陆|焉识|本是上海大户人家才子+公子型的少爷，聪慧而倜傥，会多国语言，也会讨女人 喜欢。父亲去世后，年轻无嗣的继母冯仪芳为了巩固其在家族中的地位，软硬兼施 |...|
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<freeflying> ircnewbie, luojie-dune 装ubuntu 还买啥chromebook啊
<leeeee> 鄙视兔子
<leeeee> 揪耳朵
<luojie-dune> freeflying: 超级本中只有chromebook才保证了和linux的兼容性吧？
<freeflying> luojie-dune, 是吧
<onlylove> luojie-dune: mba？
 * adam8157 最近看了活着, 挪威的森林. 在看陆犯焉识. 准备看盖茨比
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 至少没有官方支持/测试？
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣
<adam8157> luojie-dune: thinkpad t440s
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> luojie-dune: 基佬
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 不明白为啥mac os x在自己的硬件山续航那么久？
 * onlylove 心情坏透了！
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 降频
<luojie-dune> roylez: 你就扯蛋。。。
<leeeee> onlylove: 怎么了
<leeeee> roylez: 哟 好久不贱 乐乐~
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 那也可以了，linux降频也是不行——
<onlylove> leeeee: 请假调休的邮件被一顿批，实验结果被一顿批
<luojie-dune> roylez: 再贱贱啊。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你没试过极限
<onlylove> luojie-dune: CPU是降频，还有其他的
<roylez> luojie-dune: 基渣
<leeeee> onlylove: 摸头。。
<adam8157> roylez: 再贱贱啊。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 显示器，无线，硬盘
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 。
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐 回来了?
<GODDOG> adam8157: 看 海边卡夫卡
<jusss> adam8157: 你会看英文版的盖茨比？
<luojie-dune> roylez: 乐够了人妖了？
<adam8157> jusss: 是英文的, 准备啃了
<leeeee> 对吼 主席你从泰国回来啦？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 主要是苹果可以在系统层次对软件调优，linux就那样了
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 苹果的硬件型号是固定的
<jusss> adam8157: 麦田里的守望者看过了？
<adam8157> GODDOG: 变形记也看了
<adam8157> jusss: 没
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋还不去吃饭啊
<onlylove> jusss: 什么年代了，还看麦田守望者
<freeflying> adam8157, 又7-11?
<adam8157> freeflying: 还有一分钟
<onlylove> jusss: 我初中时候的书
<luojie-dune> onlylove: dell也是，不调吧。
<adam8157> freeflying: 5lou
<jusss> onlylove: 什么年代了，还有人看盖茨比。。。
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 大不列颠百科全书
<jusss> onlylove: 现代人都该去看暮色吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 我什么时候说我看盖茨比了
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 晚安。。。
 * adam8157 lunch
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 够你看到眼花的...
<jusss> onlylove: 我没说你「
<onlylove> jusss: 荆棘鸟看过吗
<onlylove> jusss: 没说我别@我
<jusss> onlylove: 只看过亵渎
<jusss> 连亵渎都没看过，有啥可说的，lol
<onlylove> luojie-dune: dell调不调就那样
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我记得有人用u能有4个小时或者更长的续航
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 我。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 四大名著都没看全，就去看现代和国外的
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 关闭无线，不用外接设备。。。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 实际上苹果就是待机时间长，如果是高负荷，估计也不行
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 也可以，玩游戏我见了
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 多大的游戏，用电池玩魔兽么
 * jusss asus 电池能支持看两部电影
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 玩赛车游戏15寸的能3.5小时
<luojie-dune> onlylove: dust2
<luojie-dune> 好像是那个名字
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 那还是降频了
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 苹果上有尘埃？
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 嗯
<ircnewbie> 想做节电很难的
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 那游戏windows玩很费硬件的
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 而且如果是windows的话，用电池会自己降低硬件用电
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 对。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 无线网卡用电源5个信号的话，换电池没准就3个
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 呃。这个linux没有变化吧。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 所以用电池根本就没法说，全速运行游戏
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 如果你装laptop就有了
<onlylove> laptop-mode-tools
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 装了。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你设置了么？
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 我现在换12频道了，周围太多无线信号了。。。
<ircnewbie> 3 community/laptop-mode-tools 1.64-1
<ircnewbie>     A kernel mode that allows you to extend the battery life of your laptop
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 没设置
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 用电池的时候应该是自动active
<onlylove> 基本上如果刚才散热器还全速的话，用电池很快就安静了
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 嗯。这倒是
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 而且经常导致鼠标不正常
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你可以比待机，反正如果待机差不多的话，就是苹果的应用省电
<luojie-dune> 启动很卡。
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 苹果的感觉是图形界面用电少？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 别比看网页，FLASH是个祸害
<luojie-dune> onlylove: linux到目前为止，经常wm就用　%5
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 如果cli，又基本不启动电源管理服务？
<ircnewbie> 你们有人看过powertop的实现吗? 竟然要读msr?
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 这个不清楚，应该是kernel的事情吧
 * luojie-dune 才发现，bluetooth耗电近1w
<luojie-dune> ircnewbie: 拜拜
 * luojie-dune 拜　ircnewbie 　没看过
<ircnewbie> luojie-dune: 我也没看过, 刚想看看怎么实现的, 发现竟然是读msr... 喵的, 超过我能力了, 不看了
<leeeee> 我掉线了？
<leeeee> 啊。。。。
<leeeee> 没掉啊。。。
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 大麦，新一代人全都爱吃肉啊。
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: ...
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 食肉本来就是食物链上层嘛
 * mosesofmason_j 从一团烟雾中出现了
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 以后你们的日子会更艰难
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 为啥
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 我不太会参与抢肉
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 抢肉吃啊
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 蔬菜现在贵阿，外面吃饭都是抢蔬菜
 * ircnewbie powertop 大bug
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: ...谁那么无聊点蔬菜。
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 很多无聊的人的，贵
<leeeee> 生菜要2.5块一斤 都赶上菠菜的价格了
<leeeee> 太不合理了
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 谁叫你是工人阶级。。。
<luojie-dune> 工人农民一家亲，不能总便宜工人
<leeeee> 我在看微博 哈哈 以后手机发微博
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 蔬菜在吃自助的时候总是满满的，肉总是空空的
 * luojie-dune 不想吃那些了。。。喝奶去。
<leeeee> 兔子你还没有断奶么。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 世界上没断奶的人有30亿
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<luojie-dune> gfrog:  go frog!
<GODDOG> adam8157: 我只有村上的看的多
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • amd240+hd6770想装ati驱动。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454564 系统是linuxmint16 64位，基于Ubuntu 13.10 下了amd_catalyst_13_12_linux_x86_x86_64.run 装了n回了，重装了n回。。。。。。。。。。。 实在是装怕了， 高手指点下，详细点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mpofp99 — 2014-01-13 13:35
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
 * madper 终于搞定了! 万能的emacs!
<adam8157> madper: 就是不login呗
<madper> adam8157: 不是呀, 跟login没关系
<madper> adam8157: 不login, 也是有rh的cloak的.
<adam8157> madper: 一个走proxy一个不走?
<iMadper> adam8157: 对.
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥不要cloak
<iMadper> adam8157: 有cloak, 怎么改名字, 都让人一眼就认出来了好伐?!
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚问了一下freenode的人, 说我这个是gateway cloak. 会覆盖别的cloak的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 所以, tnnnnd就是没办法
<aiya> 各位请教个问题http://bbs.chinaunix.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=4118969&page=1&extra=#pid24100034
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 求助:centos启动不起-Linux系统管理-ChinaUnix.net
<iMadper> adam8157: 那个人还建议我用tor
 * iMadper 哎呦我擦, centos现在也是我家产品了...
<adam8157> aiya: secureboot?
<iMadper> 不是. adam8157
<aiya> 啊？
<iMadper> adam8157: secureboot会卡grub. 不会卡内核, 在他的环境下.
<aiya> 我比较菜 请教下各位
<adam8157> iMadper: 不一定吧 万一grub被sign了呢?
<aiya> 到现在还不知道问题在哪里  怎么解决0.0
<iMadper> adam8157: ... centos不干这事吧...
<adam8157> iMadper: 不晓得诶, 贵司的产品 你来解决吧 lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 况且, 如果grub被sign了, 那么secureboot的使命就完成了.  grub又不会验证kernel...
<iMadper> adam8157: 呸, 天天有人问ubuntu的问题, 也不见你出来!
<adam8157> iMadper: 我记得可以搞的要求kernel以至于要求module都签名, 这是可控的
<iMadper> adam8157: 对. securebootlevel 设置大于0就行了.
<iMadper> s/securebootlevel/securelevel
<iMadper> aiya: 只有个黑屏, 没有任何信息, 我们也很难想到原因.
<iMadper> aiya: 你要开early print才行.
<iMadper> aiya: 这个应该是内核初始化早期就出问题了, 需要early printk支持, 才能输出信息.
<aiya> 好的 谢谢各位 我看看
<aiya> 没找到详细的资料
<iMadper> aiya: 得看你有啥early printk的设备. 串口貌似就可以. 顺便一说, 别私聊...
<iMadper> adam8157: early printk有vga的嘛?
<aiya> 1
<iMadper> aiya: 别私聊...
<aiya> 我还没调整过来
<aiya> 现在好了
<iMadper> aiya: 在你的kernel cmdline加上 earlyprintk=<your console device here!>   然后看串口输出吧
<aiya> 恩好的 我试试
<adam8157> iMadper: 有
<iMadper> adam8157: 那就直接用显示器就可以咯?
<adam8157> iMadper: 系吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 我看到lwn上面有文章了, 我看看去.
<iMadper> adam8157: http://lwn.net/Articles/15647/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ early printk for x86 [LWN.net]
<adam8157> iMadper: 看kernel-parameters.txt就是了
<iMadper> adam8157: 那个上面, 东西太少... 不够step by step... 不适合我的智商
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 不好意思 忘了这个
<iMadper> adam8157: 下次请记住
 * iMadper 拥有突破天际的智商!
<eexpress> iMadper: 爆头了？
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ee乃要乖~
<iMadper> eexpress: 不要乱吐槽俺~
<eexpress> iMadper: 发现你最近很疯狂
<eexpress> 用词
<iMadper> eexpress: 怎么疯狂了?
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 乃气跑了？
<abineQ> http://o.aolcdn.com/hss/storage/adam/86c79fa995f61b159c0ec23eec717cdf/4bf1a293432a2ca2.jpg
<leeeee> 据说天猫把ipad air颜色都法错了。。
<leeeee> 都快被骂死了。。
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 14:24 新年快乐 : 17.400天
<gfrog> iMadper: 火星人乃好
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<iMadper> gfrog: 啊啊啊? 怎么突然我成火星人了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<iMadper> iMadper is MIrc (~user@23.236.64.143)
 * gfrog 哪儿有linux的面试题？ cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要面试candidate啊?
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不知道...
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 14:25 新年快乐 : 17.399天
<freeflying> gfrog, 你们又招人啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 春节期间租车真贵啊, 飞度都要400+一天
<adam8157> freeflying: 不会开车 没这烦恼
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 14:28 新年快乐 : 17.397天
<abineQ> http://cn.engadget.com/page/2/
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ Engadget 中国版
<freeflying> 两周多点就过年了
<^k^> 新 Deepin • 深度游戏中心游戏专题更新说明(01-08)——一切只为了速度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454565 1.png 曾经有人说，爱车的人，血管里流的都是汽油。有些人，注定要在驾驶座上，方向盘前，驰骋在风中，到达别人到不了的地方。去吧，追风的少年们！ 本周，深度游戏给大家带
<adam8157> leeeee: 让你天猫, 让你不在官方
<leeeee> adam8157：我又没买那个。。我也没发错啊
<abineQ> leee
<abineQ> leeeee: 快晒晒
<abineQ> 你买的啥颜色
<leeeee> 银的  没了。。
<abineQ> leeeee: 咋不买高级黑呢
<leeeee> 我是屌丝干嘛买高级
<abineQ> leeeee: 用来逆袭啊
<abineQ> leeeee: 你懂的
<leeeee> 我才不呢 一切用来交流的应用仍然用我的诺基亚
<newleaves> ping  ...
<abineQ> newleaves: http://o.aolcdn.com/hss/storage/adam/1a2d0fa6c7930d6cc72d565e3b9ed9a1/headpunch.gif
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ type=upload ; 长度=730.51 kiB
<jusss_away> imtxc: 第三集感觉boss太弱了，小莫同学终于要回来了
<imtxc> iMadper: 来，给个帽子。。。
<imtxc> 这种行为你们看得下去么
<jusss> imtxc: 小莫同学才是真正的好基友
 * jusss 刚看完第三季第三集，lol
<iMadper> jusss: 要乖.
<iMadper> jusss: 不然kickban
<jusss> iMadper: ...你又不看
<iMadper> jusss: 我不看, 不妨碍我kickban
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 13.10的温度为何局高不下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454568 ubuntu 13.10安装kde桌面后，温度一直下不来，都高到70多度了~~~ 可是在ubuntu下却不会这么高啊~~~什么情况~~~ 是不是kubuntu太差了啊？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2014-01-13 14:43
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 13.10的温度为何局高不下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454570 ubuntu 13.10安装kde桌面后，温度一直下不来，都高到70多度了~~~ 可是在ubuntu下却不会这么高啊~~~什么情况~~~ 是不是kubuntu太差了啊？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2014-01-13 14:44
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> iMadper: 火星人乃好
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ... 我啥时候变成火星人了...
<gfrog> iMadper: 你不是智商顶破天了么
<gfrog> adam8157 土壕竟然下线了
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~
<GODDOG> 今天又被C语言虐
<GODDOG> 我希望在函数中定义一个数组 然后调用一个函数 求出这个函数所有数据的平局值
<GODDOG> 均
<GODDOG>  而且我只要传入数组的首地址
<GODDOG> 但是 失败了
 * abineQ 睡觉
<iMadper> GODDOG: 不难吧? paste你的代码.
<onlylove> 一个公司一个发邮件的风格……真TMD
<aiya> 我进入reduce installed system模式
<aiya> 然后卡在 硬件初始化 就不动了？waiting for hardware to initalize ？？ 我用光盘去的
<onlylove> 硬件初始化？不会是硬盘吧……】
<onlylove> 如果是，就恭喜了
<aiya> 我机器有2块硬盘都还没格式化
<aiya> 系统盘在U盘里面
 * imtxc 带薪编译
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * imtxc 论编译机性能低的好处
<nyfair> 日本内阁官房情报资讯安全中心和文部科学省于近日发出通知，要求政府机构和大学在处理敏感文档时，不要使用百度日文输入法以及谷歌输入法和微软输入法。
<nyfair> 央视：日本政府炒作禁用百度输入法别有用心
<nyfair> 这到底是谁别有用心？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 没看懂
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 日本人喷在华美资公司的输入法？当年日文键盘就是被微软IME作掉的
<nyfair> 不是开曼群岛么
<nyfair> 日本不仅喷了度娘，google和巨硬偶喷了
<aiya> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=4118969&page=1&extra=#pid24100034 就是这问题 一天了 还没搞定0.0
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 求助:centos启动不起-Linux系统管理-ChinaUnix.net
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 主要是前几天百度输入法上传数据的事情 cc nyfair
 * luojie-dune 抱抱　nyfair
<nyfair> 央视却只说度娘，这么明目张胆的挺一个开曼群岛的公司大丈夫？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 输入法不都是上传数据的么，云...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 至于谷姐和M$就不知道了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这边是敏感文档了
<luojie-dune> 难道日本人不喜欢模版？
<luojie-dune> haha1
<luojie-dune> 写文章不用模版:)
<nyfair> 百度日文输入法真心不好用，唯一的用途是颜文字，比较适合死宅
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 国内的敏感文档都是在特定的屋子里处理的，打印机都是指定的
<nyfair> 当然无论中文输入法还是日文输入法，没半个好用的
<onlylove> 还是手写来的舒服
<nyfair> luojie-dune: dcss里ice elementalist怎么玩法
<nyfair> luojie-dune: 初始那本书没啥好东西，1级魔法还要近身用
<luojie-dune> nyfair: freeze很好用啊。
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 然后是4级的那个　冰块某某
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 平时有冰盾
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 我就玩了2次 ice elementalist ，17级觉得无聊的死之前放了一个　ice storm
<nyfair> 初期遇到亡灵或者phantom，ice beast这种何解？
<onlylove> 喵的，烦死了！！！！！！
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 我现在一看。。。多么强大啊。Ozocubu's Armour+Condensation Shield+Throw Icicle
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 被ice beast近身？那就死吧。
<luojie-dune> 如果碰到ice beast 之前没有　Throw Icicle
<nyfair> 都能熟练用4级魔法了还怕啥ice beast
<nyfair> 角色才只有4、5级的时候怎么玩
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 其实ice elementalist　是近战专家
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 单纯走魔法路不好搞。
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 呃。要想4~5级无敌必须是berserker
<nyfair> fe初期没有不怕火的，ae能放风筝，ee输出杠杠的，ve至少有个lv3神技
<luojie-dune> nyfair: fireelementalist碰到 crimson imp
<nyfair> 不用管就是了，那货又没伤害
<nyfair> 而且那货自动blink，又近不了你身
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. .. ..
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 但堵路，碰上　ogre或者　gnoll一起就堵死了。
<onlylove> 你们在搞啥……
<luojie-dune> nyfair:  DCSS不是必须灭掉所有敌人的游戏。
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 撤退。。。
<nyfair> 我当然知道啊，ie那不是逃不掉么
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 毒的也不是逃不掉？
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 很多战士类的不也逃不掉。。。
<nyfair> 毒法初期超强的，战士类初期什么都不怕
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 战士初期挺怕高攻击的敌人。。。
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 毒法打啥不死可以啊。。。
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 毒法打ice　beast？
<nyfair> 毒法打其他的更安逸
<nyfair> 而不是ie一见面就得近身去打
<luojie-dune> nyfair: ice elementalist　6级之后很安逸，近战远攻都强
<nyfair> 哪来的近战
<onlylove> 高大上，完全看不懂
<luojie-dune> nyfair: freeze和武器啊
<imtxc> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 近战，双手武器和冰盾啊。
<iMadper> imtxc: ls-14 看上去不错的样子.
<imtxc> g ls-14
<nyfair> 干嘛用冰盾，又没物理盾好
<iMadper> 两节5号AA电池提供高达117小时的录音续航
<^k^> imtxc: ls-14 http://lmgtfy.com/ Olympus |LS|-|14| Linear PCM Digital Voice Recorder features Tresmic three microphone system, 24 BIT/96 KHZ Linear PCM recording and 4GB internal memory.
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 双手武器呗。
<nyfair> vampire ie，双手武器太亏了
<iMadper> 我怎么掉了???
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 盾还要练技巧
<nyfair> 5点就有小盾了
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 很多时候你都碰不到地上有盾。。。
<nyfair> 我之前那天狗不用盾，35ac45ev不也碾压过去了
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 天狗？
<luojie-dune> 就是会飞的哦。
<slucx> 求救，linux内核
<nyfair> http://crawl.akrasiac.org/rawdata/nyfair/morgue-nyfair-20130320-155004.txt
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=19.18 kiB ; type=text/plain; charset=UTF-8
<iMadper> slucx: 啥问题?????
<slucx> iMadper: lcd控制不住了，没有数据输出
<iMadper> slucx: 啥io? uart?
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 所以你用了双手武器不是。。。
<iMadper> lcd... 擦, 看成led了...
<nyfair> 精髓是tornado啊
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 嗯。
<slucx> iMadper: rgb哪些输出信号
<iMadper> slucx: 没事了. 我看成led了... nnnd
<iMadper> slucx: 没输出? 开机没任何显示?
<iMadper> slucx: 你没描述清楚呀
<iMadper> s sq | slucx
<^k^> slucx: sq 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 提问的智慧
<slucx> iMadper: 是跑了一段时间
<iMadper> slucx: 把你知道的, 都说出来
<luojie-dune> nyfair: tornado+firestorm其实是很强大
<nyfair> http://dobrazupa.org/morgue/nyfair/morgue-nyfair-20130228-165425.txt
<nyfair> 这个是有盾的情况，比没盾的差很多
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=20.62 kiB ; type=text/plain; charset=UTF-8
<freeflying> gfrog, 心率带修不了居然
<slucx> iMadper: 我先查查lcd的资料先
<iMadper> slucx: 不用
<freeflying> gfrog, 都不敢再买了
<iMadper> slucx: 你描述现象就行
<gfrog> freeflying: 为啥修不了？
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 用那个小破盾。。。
<iMadper> slucx: 重启有显示吗? bios自检有显示吗?
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过ant+的带子很多，单买一个也行
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 你27级用那种小破盾。。。
<slucx> iMadper: 板子，不是PC
<nyfair> 小破盾都上21了,那个魔法到顶也就30
<iMadper> slucx: 哦.
<freeflying> gfrog, 不多的, 上次搞了个ad的, 用了一次就不灵
<iMadper> slucx: 重启有显示吗?
<nyfair> 小破盾要的shield点数少啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不会吧，很多表都是用ANT+的带子
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 根本不需要用到后期——那个冰盾魔法。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 或者是你表出问题了
<freeflying> gfrog, 用手机连的
<slucx> iMadper: 重启内核就会好了
<freeflying> gfrog, 表已出
<slucx> 应该是驱动问题
<iMadper> slucx: 恩, 可能是.
<leeeee> 阿Q你在吗？
<iMadper> slucx: 看klog吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 看运气，记得我第一次　IE 打　lair　很简单
 * luojie-dune 抱抱　leeeee 我没气跑
<leeeee> 太感人了 ！！
<leeeee> 那就好
<slucx> iMadper: 悲剧的是里面没有log
<iMadper> slucx: 那你有console吗?
<slucx> iMadper: 有啊
<nyfair> 整个lair都没有抗冰的，最多是抗毒的
<iMadper> slucx: 恩. 连上去, 看看没有输出是啥问题.
<slucx> iMadper: 没有Log文件
<iMadper> slucx: 连上去, 然后尝试reproduce
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 而且怕冰的一队
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 打那些青蛙之类的都能减速
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 现在　我用个　Formicid IE 给你按
<nyfair> 。。。你干脆说牛头冰法算了，冰甲冰盾然后直接抡起斧头肉搏
<gfrog> freeflying: 收个Garmin的新表吧。既然怕官翻有问题
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:骑马减肥 : 阿冬:我太太最近为了减肥,天天都在骑马！ 阿平:结果如何? 阿冬:马足足瘦了二十公斤！
 * mosesofmason_j 从一团烟雾中出现了
<nyfair> joke
<leeeee> 哇哈哈 穿好衣服果然横着竖着都能很稳地站着了
<freeflying> gfrog, 等今年的可穿戴设备吧
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 冰法前期就是硬抗呃。。我用过ogre冰法
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 我用的最多的种族好像就是　ogre
<gfrog> freeflying: 带手腕上量心率真心不太准
<freeflying> gfrog, 你上回拿的那种手指上的都差不多啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 心率带应该是比较准的一种方法了，可惜带着太难受，跟带着bra一样。
<gfrog> freeflying: 当时你又没带心率带比较，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<luojie-dune> nyfair: DCSS的人太坏了，我说道什么简单的玩法，现在都被堵住了。以前11级就能用召唤蛇大法灭掉整个 　elven hall；ogre of vehumet无限召唤小鬼散步流；召唤trog兄弟探路流，现在都被改没了。
<luojie-dune> nyfair: scroll of immolation 灭敌现在也没了。。。
<luojie-dune> 算了。不玩了。
<nyfair> 拼分数的话,orc和elven一般不去的吧
 * luojie-dune 从来没拼分数。。。
 * luojie-dune 分数一直很低
<luojie-dune> 拼分数的话就不用自动探索全部场景了
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 像我这种玩完一次就攒下上百固定食物的人不多
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 几十肉几十馒头几十水果
<nyfair> http://crawl.develz.org/morgues/git/jeanjacques/morgue-jeanjacques-20130507-222703.txt，尼玛还有1w回合通关的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=44.25 kiB ; type=text/plain; charset=UTF-8
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. .. ..
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/195097
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 攀高 FB-9403B 按摩文胸_易迅网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 买一个?
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 18级哦，怎么打赢　zot5的
<imtxc> 就不点开了
<imtxc> iMadper: 这种时候你应该把 kk +q
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> leeeee: 俩眉毛长的太近了
<luojie-dune> leeeee: =/=
<leeeee> 别提眉毛了 我的眉毛我修的，，唉
<leeeee> 我近视眼啊 对着镜子修还没什么 结果出去照镜子发现太细了 真难看
<adam8157> leeeee: -- --
<iMadper> =≌=
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> =≡=
<leeeee> 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个最赞: =≡=
<adam8157> iMadper: 来个小新的
<leeeee> 这是什么
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去看看他长啥样子, 等下蛤
<iMadper> adam8157: 应该不难, 你等我找找符号蛤
<iMadper> Π Π
<iMadper> 不像
<leeeee> 这什么啊。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 两个黑块儿就对了
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩
 * iMadper try again
<leeeee> 当哥你那什么玩意儿？
 * iMadper nnnnd, 不会
<onlylove> leeeee: 俩中间被摘断的眉毛
<leeeee> 太凶残了吧。。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 眉毛　中断一下
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 做成闪电形状
<leeeee> 。。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 或者做成4片叶子
<leeeee> 一条蚯蚓被分成4段！！！
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我不吃
<onlylove> leeeee: 你更凶残
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈哈 我也这么觉得 好捉急啊 我被你们带坏了
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 。。。天哪。原来还可以　Pacified an ancient lich
<luojie-dune> 这种事情都行。。。
<leeeee> 同志们 我有点担心啊 什么是阴阳屏啊 我看不出来啊
<CyrusYzGTt> g 阴阳屏
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 阴阳屏 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年11月19日 |...| 11月4日消息，iPadAir发售刚刚三天，就曝出了“黄白|阴阳屏|”问题，涉及产品包括国 行、港版和美版等，截至目前，苹果官方尚未对此事作出回应。
<iMadper> leeeee: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=zkw2k6jfeeqkA2kgUpjas5YHKbV9Ognispv53B6ox300s_8_M7t4aecV_to91vOGZdd-jQAl_WEvgTDoTEGwXK
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 阴阳头1？
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 阴阳屏_百度百科
<luojie-dune> g 阴阳头
<^k^> luojie-dune: 阴阳头 http://lmgtfy.com/ |阴阳头|是文革批斗风盛行时一种侮辱人的做法：把人的头发剃一半、留一半，这样的 发型，就叫“|阴阳头|”。一般是剃光左边、留下右边头发；因为黑五类、牛鬼蛇神等坏人 |...|
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 这样？
<CyrusYzGTt> g 阴阳人
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 阴阳人 http://lmgtfy.com/ 雙性人(人妖)，醫學上稱為两性畸形，俗稱「|陰陽人|」，是指生殖器官发生变异，出现与 正常的男女生殖器官不同的器官的人。 雌雄同體的人在不同文化中有不同待遇。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 你是阴阳人？
<iMadper> leeeee: 肉眼看不出来, 就没事.
<luojie-dune> g　阴阳眼
<luojie-dune> g 阴阳眼
<^k^> luojie-dune: 阴阳眼 http://lmgtfy.com/ |陰陽眼|是一種通靈的特異功能，看到超自然現象存在的能力。 |...| 也能視為|陰陽眼|的一 种。 在民間信仰中，|陰陽眼|可以是先天的，也可以是因好奇而後天施法「開」的。
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 你是阴阳猫
<iMadper> leeeee: 做太薄, 背光一致性差. 再加上色温一致性本来就做不好, 所以背光不一致, 色温就不一直了... (其实还是挺严重的...)
<leeeee> 肉眼在什么情况下看？
<iMadper> leeeee: 早先sony的超薄笔记本也这德行.
<iMadper> leeeee: 日常使用呀
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 我突然想到某天看到的新闻，好像是有个女的穿很少在广州地铁当义工
<leeeee> 一边是红的一边是白的？
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 可惜了，我在乡下郊区上班，看不到
<iMadper> leeeee: 这么严重????
<iMadper> leeeee: 不是一边色温低一边色温高吗?
<leeeee> 没啊 你说的好抽象
<iMadper> leeeee: 应该是一边发黄, 一边发蓝才对呀?
<iMadper> leeeee: 色温不懂?
<leeeee> 不懂。。
<iMadper> leeeee: ...
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 相信自己的眼睛找个白网页之类的测试一下
<CyrusYzGTt> g 阴阳宇宙
<leeeee> 哦
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 阴阳宇宙 http://lmgtfy.com/ |阴阳宇宙|的主要矛盾-阴阳观念是远古时代人们就已总结概括出的带有根本性质的 哲学概念。阴阳学说是表述世界万事万物的内在联系和根本规律的科学。它的形成,其  |...|
<luojie-dune> g 色温
<leeeee> 我只听过马克吐温
<CyrusYzGTt> g 修真
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 修真 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年3月27日 |...| 武侠仙侠小说|修真|世界是方想在纵横中文小说网原创首发最新力作，阅读小说|修真| 世界最新章节，小说|修真|世界最新TXT下载，全文阅读，尽在纵横 |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> g 练气士
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 练气士 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年9月17日 |...| 武侠仙侠小说古|练气士|是简在纵横中文小说网原创首发最新力作，阅读小说古|练气士| 最新章节，小说古|练气士|最新TXT下载，全文阅读，尽在纵横中文 |...|
<leeeee> 表示就那样 看不出所以然 搜了一下说我的序列号算是质量最好 几率最少的
<^k^> luojie-dune: 色温 http://lmgtfy.com/ not defined.
<leeeee> 好怕
<CyrusYzGTt> g 几率
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 几率 http://lmgtfy.com/ 概率，又称或然率、機會率或机率、可能性，是数学概率论的基本概念，是一个在0到1 之间的实数，是对随机事件发生的可能性的度量。物理学中常称为|几率|。
<CyrusYzGTt> g 量子几率
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 量子几率 http://lmgtfy.com/ 在|量子|力學裏，|機率|幅，又稱為|量子|幅，是一個描述粒子的|量子|行為的複函數。例如， |機率|幅可以描述粒子的位置。當描述粒子的位置時，|機率|幅是一個波函數，表達為 |...|
<onlylove> g 6500K
<^k^> onlylove: 6500K http://lmgtfy.com/ Amazon.com: 65 Watt - CFL - 250 W Equal - |6500K| Full Spectrum Daylight - CRI 80 - 52 Lumens per Watt - 15 Month Warranty - Sunlite 05577-65: Explore |...|
<imtxc> leeeee: 收到了？
<imtxc> leeeee: 速度还不错嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> g 智能
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 智能 http://lmgtfy.com/ 人工|智能|（英语：Artificial Intelligence, AI）有時也稱作機器|智能|，是指由人工製造出來 的系統所表現出來的|智能|。通常人工|智能|是指通過普通計算機實現的|智能|。
<leeeee> 早上我还在睡觉就给我打电话啊
<leeeee> 速度快态度好包装不错 就是没一起送发票。。
<CyrusYzGTt> g 发票
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 发票 http://lmgtfy.com/ |发票|，是指经济活动中，由出售方向购买方签发的文本，内容包括向购买者提供产品 或服务的名称、质量、协议价格。除了预付款以外，|发票|必须具备的要素是根据议定 |...|
<leeeee> imtxc: 而且据说天猫把air的颜色全发错了 差评如潮。。
<CyrusYzGTt> g 差评
<imtxc> leeeee: ..
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 差评 http://lmgtfy.com/ 如您在淘宝上收到中|差评|，建议您及时与对方沟通协商，如达成一致，评价后30天内 ，可以请评价方自行登录“我的淘宝”—“信用管理”—“评价管理” —“给他人的评价”， |...|
<imtxc> leeeee: 发票单独送的
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<leeeee> imtxc: 加上膜壳子巴拉巴拉一起也花了一大笔 肉疼
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 身为宅男要学习其它世界的知识
<CyrusYzGTt> g 巴拉巴拉
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 巴拉巴拉 http://lmgtfy.com/ |巴拉巴拉|童装是中国森马集团旗下著名童装品牌,设计紧抓时尚资讯,呈现童装品牌新 意向。|巴拉巴拉|童装带给你不一样的童年。
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 你這是求封印的節奏啊？
<abineQ> 有谁在用这个ReactOS系统？
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 不是，
<huntxu> iMadper 何在
<iMadper> huntxu: 一会儿, 等他再g两次, 我就kickban, 不留活口
<Pudge> iMadper: 霸气点啊
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 美人。你怎么能这样，，
<Pudge> iMadper: 还等2次？你做人的底线呢！
<iMadper> Pudge: 你霸气你找候总要个op来ban...
<abineQ> iMadper: 威猛彪悍
<huntxu> iMadper: 我覺得沖著他叫你美人這點就頂g30次了
<Pudge> iMadper: 能力有限
<iMadper> huntxu: 我觉得, 还是忍了比较好.
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 美女，咋了？
<iMadper> huntxu: 毕竟这个频道里对我更不客气的人, 我都忍了.
<Pudge> iMadper: 打折季开始了，好烦躁。
<iMadper> Pudge: 这是好事呀?
<Pudge> 你要我给你带啥的，赶紧说
<gfrog> adam8157: 艾玛，第一次见你聊微信聊得那么起劲。
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦哦哦, 对了. nnnd, 我去查查去
<huntxu> iMadper: 你忍我了嘛
<Pudge> iMadper: 过了这2周就买不到你的号了
<abineQ> Pudge: 带巧克力
<gfrog> adam8157: 说吧，是哪家闺女叫你看上了？
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog 居然還微信了
<Pudge> abineQ: 。。尼玛，有点追求号码
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 你看上睡了？
<gfrog> huntxu: 是 adam8157，不是我
<iMadper> Pudge: 香水而已.
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观
<adam8157> luojie-dune: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 你不上怎麽知道他上
<abineQ> Pudge: 那好吧带保时捷911
<Pudge> iMadper: 香水不打折。。
<leeeee> 可以带什么啊 扒鸡哥
<iMadper> Pudge: 那啥打折?
<luojie-dune> adam8157: ？
<huntxu> gfrog: 可知你竟也不是個好的
<gfrog> huntxu: 我去他那屋来着
<abineQ> leeeee: 叫浦东哥
<iMadper> Pudge: 有啥网站能让我查价格不? 要英文的, 不要法文
<abineQ> leeeee: 没大没小
<abineQ> LOL
<huntxu> gfrog: 你看，被你氣走了
<Pudge> iMadper: 衣服，裤子，鞋子，生活用品
 * gfrog 啧啧，土壕下线了，irc吹水影响丫聊微信呢
<abineQ> leeeee: 快叫他帮你带惊喜回来
<iMadper> Pudge: 衣服不买了, 够穿了现在.
<Pudge> iMadper: 再见！
<leeeee> 噗叽哥 算便宜点！！！
<leeeee> 能带啥米？
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 香水呀!
<Pudge> leeeee: 。。。自己网上看价格啊，又不是我报价
<luojie-dune> Pudge: 带什么啊。
<Pudge> iMadper: 香水最多8折+退税
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnd, 给个你当地的电商看看呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 自己看着办
<leeeee> 真没劲 居然不知道这个梗
<luojie-dune> Pudge: 带宝宝和包包
<iMadper> Pudge: 总比国内便宜很多吧??
<leeeee> g 老板，算便宜点
<CyrusYzGTt> 香水原料之一 麝香 麝牛的排泄物
<adam8157> luojie-dune: gfrog huntxu 刚screen core dumped
<abineQ> Pudge: 带皮带
<^k^> leeeee: 老板，算便宜点 http://lmgtfy.com/ 而且買東西時套幾句泰文，通常可以加深跟|老闆|之間的情感連結，搞不好還可以擦出 一些趣味的火花，讓|老闆|覺得你很有趣，然後|老闆| |.....| 第2 課 |老闆|，|算便宜點|啦～.
 * gfrog 啧啧，土壕下线了，irc吹水影响丫聊微信呢 cc adam8157 
<iMadper> adam8157: 乖乖用tmux呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 那倒是
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 厉害，该你修screen了
<Pudge> leeeee: 。。啥埂子
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 是screen死了, 平生第二次
<huntxu> adam8157: 可知你竟也不是個好的
<leeeee> 卧槽 这是什么  不科学 明明就是一句很萌的话啊 kimi跟老板说 老板，算便宜点
<Pudge> iMadper: 刚看了报道，说国内奢侈品平均价格比这边高70%，你赚到了
<adam8157> huntxu: LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> 酸奶 乳酸菌的排泄物
<iMadper> Pudge: 是呀.
<luojie-dune> leeeee: ...那是什么
<Pudge> kimi 是谁
<iMadper> Pudge: 你是人肉带, 还是给我寄过来?
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃要去哪倒腾化妆品？
<Pudge> 老板又是谁
<iMadper> Pudge: kimi是xx的儿子
<gfrog> adam8157: 想今年去呆湾玩玩儿啊
<leeeee> 爸爸去哪儿--林志颖的儿子--
<Pudge> iMadper: 人肉啊！， 香水怎么寄
<luojie-dune> kimi 是什么动物？kiwi？
<luojie-dune> lol
<leeeee> 你们这群技术宅
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞. 不过算上请你吃饭, 就不一定赚了~ lol~
<abineQ> leeeee: Pudge 不看巴巴去哪里的
<adam8157> gfrog: 去吧 我兴许下个月再去一趟, 如果我的台湾统一发票这个月底中了大奖的话...
<leeeee> 他只看 妹纸去哪儿
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。你想请我吃啥，我只想吃大栅栏的烤鸭。。
<luojie-dune> Pudge: 香水易燃
<abineQ> leeeee: 所以你说的什么kimi都是哦外星人来着
<iMadper> Pudge: ... tmd, 我吃不气压
<iMadper> 我吃不起呀
<gfrog> adam8157: 再……
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<CyrusYzGTt> 想起 军曹 了
<leeeee> 扒鸡哥 能带什么
<leeeee> 我去看看价格
<gfrog> adam8157: 以后去你屋就叫你土壕了哈
<Pudge> iMadper: 滚蛋，一只就265， 免得税都够你买一只了！
<leeeee> 虽然也不一定会让你带
<abineQ> iMadper: 那吃烧鹅
<adam8157> gfrog: 别拉仇恨
<leeeee> 毕竟又欠人情什么的非常不好！！！
<iMadper> Pudge: 呸! 你丫一瓶香水多少钱?
<leeeee> 虽然我们是老乡什么的
<huntxu> adam8157: 支持爆氣放大招
<luojie-dune> 也就 150欧？
<luojie-dune> 一瓶香水？
<CyrusYzGTt> 香水原料之一 麝香 麝牛的排泄物
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。你只要一瓶香水么？ 只一瓶？ 只香水？
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnnnddddd! 怎么比国内还tmd贵!
<abineQ> iMadper: 买越南香水好了
<abineQ> LOL
<Pudge> leeeee: 啥都能，名牌包包不能超过2个
<leeeee> Pudge: 你妹
<iMadper> Pudge: http://www.amazon.fr/Chanel-women-N%C2%B0-Eau-Parfum/dp/B000VOJ9BG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389603707&sr=8-1&keywords=chanel   我擦!
<leeeee> 哦。。
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Chanel for women N° 5 - Eau de Parfum 100 ml / Eau de Parfum: Amazon.fr: Parfum et Beauté 价格:EUR 149,00
<abineQ> 法国的香水从越南弄过去的贴牌子
<leeeee> 那让你买包的人有几个？
<iMadper> 149欧!!! nnnd, rmb就是1200rmb?
<gfrog> adam8157: 没事没事，就这么叫好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 别介
<Pudge> iMadper: 尼玛100ml？ 你用到下个世纪去？
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 我猜对了，恭喜我
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<Pudge> 没几个，一个牌子最多2个
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 你猜什么了??
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 哦, 价格... 恩.
<Pudge> iMadper: http://www.sephora.fr/CHANEL/BCHANE?_requestid=2287
<^k^> Pudge: ⇪ CHANEL avec Sephora : conseils beauté et vente
<leeeee> 香水和包包我用不着啊 不怎么用啊。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 要成人玩具。
<Pudge> leeeee: 自己去菜市场！
<imtxc> 100ml 很多？
<leeeee> 那你找扒鸡哥 啊 我又没有
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 很多
<iMadper> imtxc: 多, 都能洗澡了
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 一滴可以洗澡
<imtxc> leeeee: 那你就买洗衣粉，透明皂之类嘛
<leeeee> Pudge: TT我又不知道什么打折
<abc_> test
 * imtxc 没用过啊
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  17:06 
<leeeee> imtxc: ==你们。。
<abc_> ^k^, 新年快乐
 * luojie-dune 反正这频道没有看懂法语的
<Pudge> leeeee: 买黄瓜茄子还要打折？你考虑过农民伯伯的感受吗
<leeeee> Pudge: 相机便宜吗
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 　买法国酒
<^k^> abc_, 新年快乐给你，不明身份的人。  17:07 
<leeeee> 我同学在日本买的比京东便宜一千
<Pudge> leeeee: 。。国内买吧，这边贵点，还不打折
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下的哪个软件可以给视频加水印？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454571 ubuntu下的哪个软件可以给视频加水印？最好是可以批量添加的水印的，实在不行的话，单个加水印也可以，有没有哪个软件比较好用点啊？大神们给推荐下哈...谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 邻居
<^k^>  ─> 王大爷 — 2014-01-13 16:56
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 我对酒精过敏
<Pudge> leeeee: 也不好说，现在欧元汇率太低，也许划得来
<luojie-dune> Pudge: 不要带了。纯浪费时间。
<leeeee> Pudge: 那就算了 不麻烦你了 要你带的人估计也很多
<abineQ> leeeee: 买个芭比熊抱枕
<abineQ> LOL
<iMadper> leeeee: 不会很多, 大家都不好意思让他背, 只有我比较厚脸皮
 * luojie-dune 觉得没啥好带的。。。双边喜好1不同
<leeeee> iMadper: 你是为了取悦妹纸嘛 大家都知道
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在国内土豪好多啊，
<iMadper> leeeee: 你知道啥... 你啥都不知道...
<iMadper> Pudge: 对呀, nnnd, 我身边一堆土豪... 弄得我好自卑
<Pudge> iMadper: 昨天去逛老佛爷，70%国人，而且一个个脸上充满了乡土气息
<leeeee> 包包我不能再买了 我还有两个全新的。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 。。。
<abineQ> Pudge: LOL
<luojie-dune> Pudge: 老佛爷？啥东西
<Pudge> iMadper: 每个柜台必配一个华人
<Pudge> luojie-dune: lafayette
<abineQ> Pudge: 让你感受到了老夫也的气势
<iMadper> Pudge: 是呀. 国内有钱人太多了.
<luojie-dune> g lafayette
<^k^> luojie-dune: lafayette http://lmgtfy.com/ A national leader in student research and graduate career success, |Lafayette| offers university-sized resources at a student-centered liberal arts college.
<iMadper> Pudge: 很多穷地方, 特别多有钱人...
<luojie-dune> 不懂。。。
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 唉。。啥都不说了 幸好不用香水
<abineQ> Pudge: 改行做专业代购好了
<abineQ> LOL
<leeeee> 扒鸡哥 有什么值得带啊
<iMadper> leeeee: 扒鸡
 * iMadper 在听: 月球上的人
<leeeee> iMadper: 你带香水？
<iMadper> leeeee: 应该是 .
<leeeee> 好吧
<Pudge> leeeee: 一般就是国内买不到的包包了
<leeeee> 算了 不麻烦你了 要是看好款式再让你买这也太麻烦了。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: R.E.M.?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我的最爱阿
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 啊? 啥东西?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ....当我没说
<MeaCulpa> 17:13  * iMadper 在听: 月球上的人
<leeeee> LV大概多少？我听说LV法国价格最低。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我听的, 是陈奕迅, 不是快转眼球...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: spit onya
<MeaCulpa> 黄种人的流行乐...没法听
<MeaCulpa> 陈易讯？那不是林丹他妈么
<iMadper> lol~
<leeeee> Pudge: 扒鸡哥 LV是多少大概
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 林丹妈妈高秀玉
<Pudge> leeeee: 看款式啊
<Pudge> leeeee: 100到几w都有
<leeeee> 100？
<Pudge> euro
<leeeee> 现在汇率多少
<Pudge> 8.5
<iMadper> Pudge: 现在驴都挺贵的吧. 一头驴多少斤? 900斤?
<iMadper> Pudge: 一斤驴肉35rmb?
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。看品种
<abineQ> Pudge: 来头阿凡提的小毛驴
<abineQ> LOL
<leeeee> 还是不买了 我还有两个MK的包都没怎么背。。
<abineQ> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20140113/001638.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 魅族或将推出首款Ubuntu系统MX3_数码_腾讯网
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ....不便宜了阿
<MeaCulpa> 驴肉还是不错的，吃多不上火，我都是2斤一吃
<MeaCulpa> 就是都是熟的凉的，要配点其他东西
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 驴肉好. 不过最近我都在吃羊肉. 羊腿最近很便宜.
<leeeee> Pudge: 是不是液体都要人肉啊？
<abineQ> MeaCulpa: 小日子灰常滋润啊
<xin> test
<abineQ> 哭胖
<^k^> xin:点点点. 17:38 新年快乐 : 17.265天
<abineQ> http://news.qq.com/a/20140113/002276.htm#p=1
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ 高清：北漂女子欲骑行两千公里回老家_新闻_腾讯网
 * leeeee 想买药妆，，
<^{^> good day,geeks!
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于apue编译链接的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454573 我的机子装的是debian 7 今天在编译apue 第三版源代码的时候遇到链接的问题： fan@sunflower:~/src/apue.3e/threads$ make gcc -ansi -I../include -Wall -DLINUX -D_GNU_SOURCE badexit2.c -o badexit2 -L../lib -lapue -pthread -lrt -lbsd /usr/bin/ld: cannot find
<^k^>  ─> -lbsd collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [badexit2] 错误 1 我查了一下，发现是有libbsd库的 fan@sunflower:~/src/apue.3e/threads$ locate libbsd /lib/i3 …
<newleaves> hi ^k^
<xin> :-D
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕蛋蛋
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<iMadper> leeeee: 那你直接日淘吗, 很快的
<Pudge> leeeee: 。。液体。
<Pudge> leeeee: 还好了，只能托运
<Pudge> 药妆确实也很多人要带
<leeeee> 对啊 我看大家都说药妆必带，，
<leeeee> 雅漾什么都很好
<leeeee> iMadper: 没有双币卡 还没开始海淘呢
<iMadper> leeeee: 找人代付
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<era1> 明明快要下班了，可怜的我还要加班
<leeeee> 我不认识啊。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 下班了壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 一会儿的
<adam8157> freeflying: 昨天买了好多啤酒水果牛奶和奶酪 每天晚饭就是这
<leeeee> adam8157: 不吃咸的？
<leeeee> 算了 我放弃了 啥都不买了
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们真爽
<freeflying> adam8157, 每天都有免费的东西吃
<adam8157> freeflying: 这些我自己买的啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是公司的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • SSD装win8和ubuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454574 买了块三星840evo，分了3个区，一个主分区40G，装win8，一个主分区20G，装Ubuntu，都是64位的。此外还有一个500G的机械硬盘。 装Ubuntu的时候把grub安装在/boot所在分区，也就是/dev/sda3。 装完Ubuntu后怎么也引导不了，
<^k^>  ─> 用EasyBCD添加grub2引导项不行，用NeoGrub也不行。 title ubuntu/Linux 13.10 root (hd0,2) find --set-root /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img kernel /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img b …
<imtxc> ...
<adam8157> leeeee: 隔几天晚上吃个鸡排之类的, 反正晚上避免淀粉类的东西
<leeeee> 减肥？
<adam8157> leeeee: 嗯, 得保持
<leeeee> 我妈跟我说 让我不要减肥。。
<adam8157> leeeee: 嗯 小孩子还在发育
<leeeee> 拜托 都二十几还发育？ 我大概高中就没长个了 泪奔
<abineQ> adam8157: 没的游泳了吧？最近
<abineQ> LOL
<adam8157> abineQ: 下周就可以游了!
<abineQ> 估计都全部结冰了
<Pudge> leeeee: 发育不在个子长不长
<adam8157> abineQ: 室内恒温啊
<abineQ> ofan: 被冻成冰块没？
<abineQ> 看新闻报道米国现在上演灾难大片《后天》现实版
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<imtxc> 现在 nick 换的都找不到了
<abineQ> imtxc: 回家了没
<imtxc> abineQ: 没呢
<imtxc> abineQ: 还加班呢
<abineQ> imtxc: 快啦，
<abineQ> 木有多少天就过年了
<gfrog> freeflying: meeting来着，啥事情？
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 快速构建Java为中心的开发环境「大部分采用软件源安装」 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454575 0. 安装axel多线程下载工具 Code: sudo apt-get install axel 1. 首先添加webupd8的java源： Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java 2. 更新源中的软件数据： Code: sudo apt-get update 3. 安装java6或者
<^k^>  ─> java7, 当然也可以两者都装 Code: sudo apt-get install oracle-java6-installer sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer 4. 下载安装eclipse IDE。<
<luojie-dune> 突然想起以前有个神学院的家伙来过
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 多窗口如何操作？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454577 我在vim中编辑一个文档，使用:help查看帮助文档。 现在我对原来的文档改动了，希望 仅仅关闭最上面的窗口1，如何操作？ :q 不行，因为我将原来的文档修改了内容，我测试过，如果整个编辑一个没有名字的文档，:h
<freeflying> gfrog, 没啥事啊, 下班了
 * cherrot 。。。
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在不
<cherrot> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> cherrot: 有好事没
<cherrot> roylez: 今天又贡献了3个线上bug
<cherrot> roylez: 想想还有点小激动呢
<roylez> cherrot: 渣
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 激动啥？晚安？
<luojie-dune> roylez: 渣
 * luojie-dune 征集运动：集体喊主席　”渣“
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 不用干活了 修bug就好了
<luojie-dune> cherrot: .
<cherrot> > print "roylez 渣" *5
<cherrot> ^k^: 咋玩你来着？
<^k^> cherrot:Insecure operation `_print' at level 4
<cherrot> > "roylez 渣" *4
<^k^> cherrot, 这是我能想到的唯一的事情。 19:27 新年快乐 : 17.189天
<cherrot> roylez: 主席教我
<cherrot> >echo 渣
<roylez> cherrot: https://github.com/rupa/z
<^k^> ⇪ t: rupa/z · GitHub
<roylez> cherrot: 给我找找archlinux里叫什么
<jusss> roylez: 我在看魔女嘉丽2013,你看过了吗
<roylez> jusss:
<roylez> jusss: 没空
<abineQ> roylez: 乐乐
<cherrot> roylez: 我又不用 archlinux
<abineQ> roylez: 好久好久没见你冒泡了
<luojie-dune> roylez: 渣
<jusss> roylez: 你在arch里找啥？
<abineQ> luojie-dune: 你不怕被T？
<luojie-dune> abineQ: 渣不能踢我
<abineQ> luojie-dune: 快改名回来
<luojie-dune> abineQ: 呃呃呃
 * cherrot z is the new j, yo
<abineQ> luojie-dune: 改成jiero
<roylez> jusss: https://github.com/rupa/z
<luojie-dune> abineQ: 为啥？
<abineQ> luojie-dune: 没有那么多为啥
<abineQ> 》》》/
 * cherrot 啥时候摆脱php。。。
<abineQ> gygy:
<abineQ> gygy: ?
<cherrot> gygy: 叽歪叽歪
<gygy> cherrot: 嗯
<jusss> roylez: 名字就叫z?
<abineQ> gygy:基友基友
<jusss> roylez: arch里没这货呀
<gygy> abineQ: 你来？
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> gygy: 不
<gygy> cherrot: 什么时候你就晚上不加班了。。。
<gygy> cherrot: 你是不是只要工作，就加班到晚上？
<abineQ> cherrot: 忙么？
<cherrot> gygy: 真笨 放假了就不加班了啊
<roylez> jusss: sh写的，强到爆
<cherrot> abineQ: 忙啊...
<gygy> cherrot: ...
<abineQ> cherrot: 年终奖少不了你的
<abineQ> LOL
<cherrot> abineQ: 太天真了....
<jusss> roylez: sh...github上有，你还要在源里找干嘛？
<jusss> roylez: zsh
<roylez> jusss: 我以为是c写的...
<badegg> hi
<^k^> badegg:点点点. 19:54 新年快乐 : 17.170天
<badegg> 有用php的同学吗？
<badegg> 请教下echo "Subtotal: $".number_format($totalamount,2)."<br />";
<badegg> 这里后面为什么写<br />?
<ircnewbie> 没见过这里有用php的...
<ircnewbie> 哦, cherrot
<ircnewbie> badegg: 坏蛋, 你问 cherrot 吧
<badegg> PHP这种流行的语言，用的人这么少吗》
<cherrot> badegg: ...
<ircnewbie> badegg: 直接#php
<cherrot> badegg: 你echo到网页里的 打了个换行而已
<badegg> 那个英文的，交流起来比较累
<ircnewbie> badegg: #ubuntu-cn是用来吹水的.
<badegg> 因为问题比较简单
<badegg> 所以就这里顺便问问
<badegg> cherrot: 何以这里要<br/>这样的形式？
<cherrot> badegg: 你想要什么形式？
<badegg> 直接<br>不是就可以了吗？
<badegg> 我记得html里面直接<br>就可以了吧？
<cherrot> badegg: 习惯而已  有些人觉得 <br/>更合xhtml规范
<badegg> 这样啊！！
<badegg> 倒是第一次听说
<badegg> 以前了解些基本的html语言，
<cherrot> badegg: 所以提问前先说明白自己的问题  还以为你要问 <br/>是干嘛用的
<badegg> 看来要与时俱进了
<ircnewbie> badegg: s/与时俱进/学会搜索/
<ircnewbie> http://iask.sina.com.cn/b/4426264.html
<^k^> ircnewbie: ⇪ <br>和<br/>标记有何异同？哪个更标准化？_爱问知识人
<cherrot> badegg: <br> 看起来丑 没有匹配的闭合符号
<badegg> 这个竟然也形成一个问题了
<badegg> 我还以为这种算不上一个问题，甚至感觉无从问起
<abineQ> badegg: 坏鸡蛋
<badegg> 多谢各位
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么ubuntu看不了百度网盘里的视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454578 两个浏览器都这样，打开视频后就会卡死，视频黑屏。 而且ubuntu的CPU占用也太大了，两个核心，其中一个一直100% 百度谷歌都搜过，貌似很少人这个问题，请问这怎么回事？ 我安装的是ubuntu 12.04 lt
<^k^>  ─> s 64位 统计信息: 发表于 由 麻烦了你啊 — 2014-01-13 20:10
<ircnewbie> cherrot: 还有这么nb的地方: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?ie=utf-8&kw=%E8%A1%A8%E5%85%84%E5%A6%B9
<^k^> ircnewbie: ⇪ 表兄妹吧_百度贴吧
<ircnewbie> imtxc: ^^
<FrankLv> 问下 网站没有备案 会导致  通过域名不能访问么？DNS解析正常， 直接IP访问 OK
 * FrankLv 看到了 http://help.aliyun.com/guide?helpId=1377
<gygy> 把自己的不作为转化成了其他压力
<abineQ> gygy: 更应该有
<gygy> ircnewbie: 嘎啦嘎啦
<gygy> abineQ: ？
<abineQ> gygy=更应该有
<ircnewbie> gygy: jiero... 你在干嘛....
<abineQ> ircnewbie: 在睡觉
<gygy> ircnewbie: 反正在这里就是叽歪叽歪
<leeeee> pupupu
<ircnewbie> http://mobile.139shop.com/xlj/goods/29189.htm   小米...
<^k^> ircnewbie: ⇪ 北斗小辣椒四核M1 - 北斗星手机网
<abineQ> leeeee: 用什么上的这个iRC
<ircnewbie>  不会自己/ctcp吗....
<ircnewbie> Version for leeeee is qwebirc v0.91, copyright (C) 2008-2011 Chris Porter
<ircnewbie>     and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; rv:27.0)
<ircnewbie>     Gecko/20100101 Firefox/27.0
<abineQ> ircnewbie: 山寨小辣椒
<abineQ> ircnewbie: 客户端不支持那些
<leeeee> 电脑啊
<gygy> leeeee: 你不是换windows了么
<abineQ> leeeee: 那啥当菜板了？
<abineQ> leeeee:
 * ircnewbie 开始加班
<leeeee> 我是换了呀 干嘛
<abineQ> leeeee: 换了还跑来凑热闹
<leeeee> == 什么菜板？
<abineQ> ？
<leeeee> ==
<abineQ> leeeee: iPad mini
<leeeee> 刷微博什么的呀
<abineQ> leeeee: 换了win7看广告去
<leeeee> mini抱上床玩
<abineQ> leeeee: 买保护外壳了没
<leeeee> 当然买了！！！！
<abineQ> 天气冷，拿那个铝合金外壳，有点冰冷的感觉
<abineQ> 像是拿着冰块一样
<leeeee> 前后膜啊保护壳啊 还有包包
<leeeee> 嗯 是的 超级冷
<abineQ> leeeee: 夏天就还好
<abineQ> 冬天就受不了
<leeeee> 唉 前前后后还是花了快三千。。
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 裸奔就不用3千了
<abineQ> 不用保护壳，不用贴膜
<leeeee> 我不忍心让它裸奔啊
<leeeee> 而且过年全程都是我外甥女拿着
<leeeee> 她属猴的 超级调皮
<abineQ> 话说你现在买的新机子可以免费使用APPLE的各种套件应用了
<gygy> leeeee: 　04的哈
<leeeee> 嗯 是啊
<abineQ> 以前买的阿还要收费
<leeeee> 啥叫套件应用。。==
<abineQ> 办公应用套件
<abineQ> iWork
<abineQ> 还有iLife
<gygy> leeeee: 苹果的生活办公工具。
<leeeee> 我觉得我买的壳子和膜都超级好
<abineQ> 多少银子？
<leeeee> 我同学还笑我 买那么贵的巴拉巴拉 买个十块就好了。。
<abineQ> LOL
<leeeee> 前面是68 比较好
<abineQ> 哦
<leeeee> 厚膜不满意 35
<abineQ> 手感不好
<abineQ> 太厚了的花
<leeeee> mini2的壳子不多。。我买的是82
<abineQ> 那你还是买的便宜啦
<abineQ> 在店里有的卖好几百
<abineQ> 都有
<abineQ> 就一个保护外壳
<leeeee> 那是 请叫我淘宝小达人
 * gygy 没买过壳啊套啊之类的东西。好奇
<gygy> leeeee: 小达人，你用　etao　么
<abineQ> 可以说苹果周边产品最好赚钱了
<leeeee> 一淘么？
<gygy> leeeee: 嗯。
<gygy> leeeee: 那是骗人的一群人
<abineQ> 贴膜，保护外壳，各种古灵精怪的配件
<leeeee> 我没怎么用。。
<abineQ> 走了
<leeeee> 我买一个就够了 才不会一直买
<leeeee> 我觉得我已经买的够贵了
<abineQ> 回去搭建一个本地软件源
<gygy> abineQ: 你是那个老师？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有人在手机使用小小输入法的五笔吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454579 手机上的小小输入比较苗条，简洁好用。 我一般使用小鹤拼音输入法，但是偶尔用用五笔。 我怎么配置都只能保证拼音输入法和五笔中的一个正常运行，是安卓手机。 哪位好心人懂的帮帮忙。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-01-13 20:31
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu手机 应用程序开发 公开课来啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454580 详情看附件图片上的说明，不用在此论坛下报名 报名来这里留言 https://plus.google.com/115563650741463848565/posts/K4M5pYJNeW4 本人只是转发 Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2014-01-13 2
<^k^>  ─> 0:35
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • windows8.1安装ubuntu13.1进不去bios http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454581 １，原系统是windows8.1,然后ｕ盘装ubuntu13.1 2,安装成功，win8.1没启动项，直接启动ubuntu,win8.1找不到 ３进bios，按f2有反映直接黑屏３０秒左右又启动ubuntu，一直都是这样 ４bios有提示，就是进不去 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 HQ齐齐 — 2014-01-13 20:37
 * gygy 出
 * gygy 发现就1个月，样子老了好多岁啊。从10多岁变得像20多了。
<gygy> 太扯了。。。
<jusss> carrie 2013果然很幼稚。。。
<jusss> 一个超能力者的悲剧，
<jusss> 应该出现神盾局去招募她，呀
<leeeee> gygy: 为什么一淘是骗人的呀
<jusss> roylez: 看完魔女家里了，果然够差
<jusss> imtxc: 看完第三集了没
<gygy> 我又怕死了。
<gygy> TED: Stephen Cave: The 4 stories we tell ourselves about death - Stephen Cave (2013)
<gygy> from TEDTalks (video) (15:33)　http://www.ted.com/talks/stephen_cave_the_4_stories_we_tell_ourselves_about_death.html
<^k^> gygy: ⇪ Stephen Cave: The 4 stories we tell ourselves about death | Video on TED.com
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17031.htmlhttp://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36140.html 笑话标题:分享图片 :竟然是图片http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/06/08/Cg-4WlJWGrWIMMtbAADH_jfxmcsAAMZCQKzP58AAMgW094.jpg
<_newleaves_> _kk_ hi
<_newleaves_> ^k^, hi
<^k^> _newleaves_:点点点. 22:26 新年快乐 : 17.065天
<_newleaves_> ^k^, 点点点. 22:26 新年快乐 : 17.065天
<^k^> _newleaves_, 与此相比，大了点22 26新年快乐17点065天。  22:28 
<_newleaves_> ^k^,   嘿嘿
<^k^> _newleaves_, .. 休息一下 .. 22:29 新年快乐 : 17.063天
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> “我虽然睡了你姐，但是你也睡过我弟。”“我睡你姐不是因为想睡她，而是因为不能跟你在一起。
<perr> jusss► 我要假装看懂了,然后大笑三声
<jusss> perr: 这是部电影 your sister's sister
<perr> jusss► 好看?
<jusss> perr: 还可以，一部小独立电影
<jusss> 小成本独立电影
<perr> jusss► 渴望新科幻
<jusss> perr: http://movie.douban.com/subject/11803087/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 普罗米修斯2 (豆瓣)
<perr> jusss► 偶看了已经,珍藏了
<perr> jusss► 弄错了
<perr> jusss► 没看,看了异性前传
<perr> jusss► 高大上,无限期待
<jusss> perr: 我看的普罗米休斯是bd版的，后面有附加片段
<jusss> perr: 附加片段里出现了很多正常版里没出现的画面
<perr> 有地址没  jusss
<jusss> perr: 海盗湾下的。。。早忘了
<ircnewbie> jusss: 环太平洋  看了没?
<ircnewbie> jusss: 变形机体
<jusss> ircnewbie: 看了
<ircnewbie> jusss: 环大西洋 看了吗?
<ircnewbie> jusss: <达·芬奇财宝>
<ircnewbie> jusss: <霍比特人时代>
<ircnewbie> jusss: 都是好电影
<jusss> ircnewbie: 环大西洋也看了
<ircnewbie> jusss: 卧槽!
<jusss> ircnewbie: 美国战舰也看了
<ircnewbie> jusss: 改名了, 叫 美国军舰
<jusss> ircnewbie: 美国战舰和环大西洋是一个很牛b的公司出的
<perr> <perr> jusss► 晕菜, 普罗米修斯就是异性前传...2到14才上
<perr> <perr> jusss► 我看的是高清的,你那里有什么没有的情节
<perr> 给我贴下,掉了
<ircnewbie> jusss: The Asylum 嘛
<jusss> perr: 早没了，都去年的电影了，去年夏天看完就没了
<jusss> perr: 附加剧情你只能去bd里去找了，独立的14个附加片段
<ircnewbie> jusss: 去看imdb bottom 100吧
<jusss> ircnewbie: 哦
<ircnewbie> jusss: http://www.imdb.com/chart/bottom
<^k^> ircnewbie: ⇪ IMDb Bottom 100 - IMDb
<ircnewbie> jusss: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0804492/?ref_=chtbtm_tt_3
<^k^> ircnewbie: ⇪ The Hottie & the Nottie (2008) - IMDb
<jusss> perr: 里面有工程师扭掉那个老头前和机器人的对白，还有关于那个wayland公司的介绍，wayland公司老头的演讲，法叔演的机器人的介绍，女主的参加的面试，还有异形在里面的刚出来时的片段，多了很多内容，正常版里都没有，导演都放到了蓝光版里的附加片段里了，好像有14个
<perr> jusss► 偶没看过,TT
<pity> 如果在 github 上不小心公开了一些不宜公开的内容，是不是只能靠删除仓库或代码来弥补了？
<ircnewbie> pity: reset 不能提交上去吗?
<ircnewbie> pity: 我没试过github. 我只知道git...
<ircnewbie> pity: reset之后push上去
<jusss> perr: http://forum.6cn.org/thread-968603-1-1.htm
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://forum.6cn.org/thread-968603-1-1.htm -- unhandled responsein get head
<jusss> pity: 上github网站上去手动删掉呀
<perr> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<jusss> newbie_Sleeping: 这么快睡觉？
<newbie_Sleeping> jusss: 明天还要上班呀
<jusss> newbie_Sleeping: 我还没工作。。。
<jusss> newbie_Sleeping: 失眠
<newbie_Sleeping> jusss: 有心情看电影都
<newbie_Sleeping> jusss: 不用工作是好事
<leeeee> == 绝代商娇看完了
<leeeee> 唉 睡吧
<pity> newbie_Sleeping: jusss 已公开的代码能把 repo 设为私有吗？
<gcell> 夜深了
<jusss> pity: 掏钱可以吧
<jusss> pity: 私有仓库是要掏钱的
<pity> jusss: 呃，我印象中好像已经开源的代码是不允许再私有的，可能是我记错了
<jusss> pity: 实在是不理解私有仓库存在的价值，对于大企业的收费软件来说人家不需要让别的公司托管吧，而没钱的大家不都搞开源吗，实在是难以理解私有仓库存在的必要性
<jusss> pity: 即使没有仓库，大家依然还是可以通过maillist usenet之类的联系呀，我在用github前所有文件都是用邮件保存的
<pity> jusss: 呃，邮件保存的？找起来麻烦不？
<jusss> pity: 现在的邮箱都有搜索引擎呀，只要你subject取好名，很容易找到呀
<pity> 也是
<abineQ> 睡觉去
<Lattice> ??IRC???????????????????
<Lattice> ????????
<gcell> http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22410279-1-1.html 打半夜的见到这么一条奇葩回帖，见7楼
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 感谢wps的linux版_最新WPS办公软件学习教程_免费企业办公软件下载_金山WPS Office官网论坛
<gebjgd> gcell: 在呢
<gcell> gebjgd: 在
<gebjgd> gcell: 我入了个acer fullhd
<gcell> gebjgd: 哇，不错
<gebjgd> gcell: i3 第四代haswell 只能上新内核
<gcell> gebjgd: 我也入了一台新机
<gebjgd> gcell: debian stable无力
<gebjgd> gcell: 但是有个kernel bug
<gcell> gebjgd: fedora是你不二的选择
<gebjgd> gcell: 无法关机
<gebjgd> gcell: 不沾rpm
<gebjgd> gcell: 给老婆装了kubuntu
<gcell> gebjgd: 内核bug无力，我是普通用户……
<gebjgd> gcell: 有解决办法 需要打patch
<gebjgd> gcell: 懒的弄了
<gcell> gebjgd: 为毛不沾rpm，N年前被吐槽的依赖早就已经不是问题了
<gebjgd> gcell: 就算最新也不用烂小白鼠发行版
<gebjgd> gcell: 我用了5年arch
<gcell> gebjgd: 其实Fedora20是很稳定的
<gebjgd> gcell: 后来转到debian
<gebjgd> gcell: 要新直接arch
<gcell> ubuntu一样小白，君不见unity刚出来的时候，各种崩溃
<gebjgd> gcell: 我说的是小白鼠
<gebjgd> gcell: 起码ubuntu lts还是能用的
<gcell> gebjgd: 我是喜欢尝新，这么些年也没出过大事，还算好
<gebjgd> gcell: 尝新直接arch
<gebjgd> gcell: fedora 不行
<gcell> 更新别追勤了，就比较稳定了
<gcell> arch暂时无时间，不过早就想试试了
<gebjgd> gcell: 我要的是稳定  我家里机器多  不能挂
<gcell> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> gcell: 我不喜欢天天有更新
<gcell> 那你新机器不打patch怎么办？
<gebjgd> gcell: arch 用过了
<gebjgd> gcell: 睡眠
<gebjgd> gcell: 完事
<gcell> 算是一种解决方案
<gcell> gebjgd: 你家里全部是linux了？
<gebjgd> gcell: 从2008年
<gcell> gebjgd: 那你真是资深了
<gebjgd> gcell: 从新到旧
<gebjgd> gcell: 从2005年到2008用了3年时间转移
<gcell> 我只能保证我自己的是Linux，家人的暂时没辙，依赖各种win only的软件
<gebjgd> gcell: 家里人没有东西可依赖win的啊
<gcell> gebjgd: 例如我妈就喜欢qq聊天、偷菜，炒股等等，这些我都没法在Linux下实现
<gebjgd> gcell: webqq
<gebjgd> gcell: 我爸妈直接android
<gebjgd> gcell: 他们都很少开电脑
<gcell> 除非是能无缝接转，否则客服工作做死
<gcell> gebjgd: 水平不一样啊，我妈拿个苹果都只会打电话发短信，别的一概不会
<gcell> 不指望他们学会新东西了，能用win下面的软件就已经算是烧高香了
<gebjgd> gcell: 不碰烂果子的东西
<gebjgd> gcell: 一水的android
<gebjgd> gcell: 我父母用nexus 10 三星s4
<gcell> 我也是安卓，架不住父母自己要求要买苹果
<gebjgd> gcell: 说明你的地位在家里不高
<gcell> 就是一工具，淡定，自由与否不在工具，在于思维和观念
<gebjgd> gcell: nono  意识形态问题
<gcell> gebjgd: 他们爱用什么用什么，我只管买，其他不管
<gebjgd> gcell: 买水果太丢份了
<gcell> 在我们看来是丢份，但是在他们的交际圈子里未必
<gebjgd> gcell: 没有啊  我爸拿着三星 也很爽  很有面子
<gcell> gebjgd: 不是同一个城市，不是同一个圈子
<gebjgd> gcell: 没办法 我父母住在小地方
<gebjgd> gcell: peking
<gcell> 越是大城市，思想观念转变得越快，所以能接受新事物
<gcell> 我们这种小县城，就不指望那么多人能明白苹果是怎么回事了
<gcell> 在我们单位，我身边的人买手机凡是咨询了我的，最后都买了安卓
<gebjgd> gcell: 你是明白人
<gcell> gebjgd: 我能理解你的感受，我也不喜欢那种封闭的环境
<Lattice> Windows XChat 中文显示时而正常，时而不正常
<gcell> gebjgd: 尤其是用了Linux以后，更加深刻
<Lattice> 回到家用了移动的网络，居然无法用IRC连接irc.freenode.net 了，这翻墙才可以
<difan> hi
<^k^> difan:点点点. 02:17 新年快乐 : 16.904天
<gebjgd> Lattice: 放弃windows
<gcell> 一下子这么多人上线，这是秉烛夜谭的节奏吗？
<difan> 刚起床..
<Lattice> gcell: 有些人可不是夜里……
<gebjgd> gcell: 有些人在美地
<gcell> 哦
<gcell> 土豪
<Lattice> gebjgd: 日常如果用了linux，支付宝网银打印机什么的都不能用了
<gebjgd> Lattice: 不在天朝
<gebjgd> Lattice: 打印机有samba share
<difan> gebjgd: 不是日常用不用 Linux 的问题，而是 usability 问题
<gcell> 支付宝如今倒不是问题了，大多数网银还是有点问题
<difan> 抛开网银打印机不说，就只是日常 light use，桌面 Linux 都不是最佳选择的
<Lattice> gebjgd: 恩，CentOS怎么样？我在VPS上用了两个月的CentOS，感觉几乎和Debian一样
<gebjgd> Lattice: 不碰rpm
<gebjgd> difan: 随便用linux  表示很舒服
<gcell> Lattice: 个人桌面不要用 centos
<gcell> Lattice: 很多包版本不够高，在安装一些新应用的时候，依赖很麻烦
<difan> gebjgd: 你如何看中文圈不少 Linux 用户切换 Mac OS X 作为主要操作系统的现象?
<gebjgd> difan: 我不在中文圈
<gebjgd> difan: 高级果黑
<gebjgd> difan: 鄙视用苹果的弱智
<Lattice> gcell: 使用过程中发现了，不过没有太麻烦
<difan> gebjgd: 你如何评价弊厂越来越多的工程师抛弃 Linux 桌面的现象?
<Lattice> gcell: 使用源码安装就不存在版本低的问题了
<gcell> Lattice: 要自己手动打包一些包总是麻烦的
<gcell> Lattice: 那是你没遇到指定依赖版本的包
<gebjgd> difan: 什么弊厂？
<difan> gebjgd: 我司, Google
<gebjgd> difan: 因为那些工程师太笨
<gcell> 苹果的系统界面和工业设计还是很好的，这点应当肯定
<gcell> 就是太封闭，不好
<Lattice> XChat能保存IRC聊天记录吗？
<difan> gebjgd: 说说果黑的道理听听?
<helsinki> Lattice: try to connect chat.freenode.net on port 8002
<alvin_rxg> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net)
<Lattice> helsinki: 感谢啊，终于找到解决办法了
<gebjgd> difan: macos 过了3年你就可以扔了
<gebjgd> difan: 新的软件都用不了  承认不？
<difan> 不承认新软件用不了
<gebjgd> difan: 软件库旧了
<gebjgd> difan: 老的mac 你连新的skype都装不上
<difan> 别说老Mac的事儿
<gebjgd> difan: 老的mac机器超过4年 你怎么用ß
<difan> 一两年换次机器
<gcell> 新的imac一体机不错
<gebjgd> difan: 果然是美的的土豪
<gebjgd> 2006年的笔记本都在跑debian kde
<helsinki> use Arch, you'll never get an outdated OS, :)
<gcell> 暂时没有看到同类的能做到这么薄的的一体机
<gcell> PC的工业设计还要大力加强
<difan> 还在用 2006 年的机器也未免太...
<gcell> 收入不一样，mac在米国貌似没有本朝贵
<gcell> 算上三年保修，确实性价比还可以
<gebjgd> gcell: difan 错  我所有的机器都在跑  都在用  这叫能力 这叫环保意识  不像美帝的土豪们 费电 塑料袋  塑料瓶
<gebjgd> gcell: 美国是个没有环保意识的国家
<Lattice> 一个机器上开两个XChat IRC 一个中文乱码，一个中文正常
<gebjgd> gcell: 去超市随便拿塑料袋 塑料瓶都不值得回收
<gcell> gebjgd: 嗯，三年以后的imac真的不能用了？
<gebjgd> gcell: 你自己试试看
<gebjgd> gcell: 我去熟人家里 用他的mac就是
<difan> 很容易理解的事情，中国是自己的国家，在美国浪费污染的是美国的环境
<gebjgd> gcell: 超过三年的mac 你只能升级系统 老系统是没法用了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 这么久不见你还在说这事儿啊
<gcell> gebjgd: 果断革了系统装linux啊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 哈哈
<gebjgd> gcell: 还是要投靠linux吧
<piggybox> gebjgd: 现在osx是免费升级的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你怎么那么蛋疼  出来搅局
<piggybox> gebjgd: 娃哈哈
<gcell> 哈哈
<gebjgd> piggybox: 免费升级要看配置啊
<piggybox> gebjgd: 那我撤了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 别走啊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 好久不聊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你们还在美国呢
<LatticeSum> 进来了，chat.freenode.net没问题
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-14
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于linux版 防火墙及杀毒软件 comodo http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454591 今天在comodo官方网站上看到linux版。32位64位都有，有ubuntu的版本。 http://www.comodo.cn/product/antivirus-for-linux.php 下载了一个，使用命令： Code: sudo apt-get install -f 来安装缺少支持 反馈内容如下 Quote: $Star
<^k^>  ─> ting cmdagent: The cmdagent started successfully! $Starting cmgdaemon: The cmgdaemon started successfully! Installation succeed, but it must be properly configured before using. Ple …
<imtxc> 早
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<newleaves> morning !
<difan> imtxc: hi
<imtxc> difan: 啊？
<imtxc> difan: google 啊，赞
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 如何选购一台对企业最优的服务器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454593 如何选购一台对企业最优的服务器？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sill_yang — 2014-01-14 10:04
<imtxc> ircnewbie: 擦，你果然藏这里了
<ircnewbie> imtxc: 什么?
<imtxc> ircnewbie: 忘了早上啥事儿找你来的。。
<imtxc> ircnewbie: 没找到
<ircnewbie> ...
<vipzrx> 最近用pidgin链接lwqq，输入验证码之后，连不上QQ
<imtxc> vipzrx: 那不很正常么
<vipzrx> Disconnected.
<vipzrx> ERROR :Closing Link: 58.240.233.90 (Excess Flood)  irc也连不上
<vipzrx> 正常？
<vipzrx> 前几天可以连上的
<vipzrx> 用了最新的lwqq源码，也不行
<vipzrx> 现在用thunderbird来上irc
<imtxc>  webqq 连不上多正常
<vipzrx> Excess Flood  这个和pidgin有关系吗？
<vipzrx> imtxc: 你在linux下用什么连QQ
<imtxc> vipzrx: 无解
<imtxc> vipzrx: 虚拟机/远程 win
<vipzrx> 你在linux下不用QQ？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47810/redflag-capital-chain-rupture
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 中科红旗资金链断裂 员工与中科院软件所起争执 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> windows下面都不用，还要在linux下面用？
<vipzrx> 搞个xp？
<vipzrx> 我也不想用，有的人用QQ联系
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47802/pc-edison
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 世界最小 Linux 电脑 PC Edison - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> QQ联系就不搭理
<onlylove> 邮件手机回复
<palomino|working> pidgin-lwq\q刚刚连上了呀 vipzrx
<vipzrx> 好注意 手机上的QQ也能撑一下
<vipzrx> palomino|working: 我这里的不行 ubuntu12.04 2.10.7
<palomino|working> lwq\q是最新的么
<vipzrx> 我下源码重做一下
<ircnewbie> qq现在用微信回复...
<ircnewbie> 连我身边的妹子们都知道有事找我要用邮件...
<ircnewbie> 或者微信
<vipzrx> ================lwqq flags=====================
<vipzrx> -- With Libev (Option)     : OFF
<vipzrx> -- With Mozjs (Option)     : OFF
<vipzrx> -- Build Document (Option) : OFF
<ircnewbie> vipzrx: ...
<vipzrx> 这样可以吗？  palomino|working
<palomino|working> 可以吧
<ircnewbie> vipzrx: 你的发行版的repo里面没有lwqq?
<palomino|working> 没有mozjs的话
<palomino|working> 貌似webq\q改hash算法时不能自动处理
<vipzrx> 我在公司上QQ pidgin里面挂个QQ 领导不会反对的
<palomino|working> 最好加上mozjs
<vipzrx> 我的是ubuntu12.04
<vipzrx> 邮码？
<vipzrx> 有吗？
<palomino|working> 装libmozjs
<palomino|working> 装libmozjs185-dev
<vipzrx> libmozjs185-dev is already the newest version.
<palomino|working> O_o 那为啥是off
<vipzrx> 已经安装了。还是OFF
<vipzrx> palomino|working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6748212/
<MeaCulpa> QQ的透明功能刚刚的
<MeaCulpa> 领导看不清
<vipzrx> 隔壁的小伙伴会搞米的
<vipzrx> palomino|working: 我安装了libmozjs185-dev之后，还是- With Libev (Option)     : OFF
<vipzrx> -- With Mozjs (Option)     : OFF
<vipzrx> -- Build Document (Option) : OFF
<MeaCulpa> Pidgin的真透明不锉
<MeaCulpa> 就是只支持win
<palomino|working> 我不知道为啥了 vipzrx
<eexpress> 安装dev包干嘛
<eexpress> 编译？
<palomino|working> 编译
<vipzrx> palomino|working: 你用的什么os
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "saucy" 13.10]
<vipzrx> 我的是ubuntu12.04
<ircnewbie> 让你们不用repo里面有lwqq的发行版...
<vipzrx> ircnewbie:  12.04 怎么用？
<palomino|working> 有个ppa vipzrx
<ircnewbie> imtxc: 你只看 /whois ircnewbie 是不是看不出我了?
<imtxc> ircnewbie: 能啊
<vipzrx> ppa ？
<ircnewbie> vipzrx: <ircnewbie> 让你们不用repo里面有lwqq的发行版...   这句话的中文含义是, 要怪就怪你的发行版.
<palomino|working> https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/pidgin-lwq\q vipzrx
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ Launchpad
<ircnewbie> imtxc: 为啥/
<palomino|working> 怎么我输入\q\q总带个\
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> ircnewbie: (~user@23.236.64.143): MIrc  这样的人，就你一个。。。
<ircnewbie> imtxc: nnnd, 我都去掉我的gateway cloak了!
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我还以为你老板屏蔽qq这个关键字你才这样做
<palomino|working> 我就是老板 imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 老板好
<eexpress> 破老板
<onlylove> palomino|working: 求收留
<palomino|working> ....
<eexpress> 破马老板
<palomino|working> 破产老板
<ircnewbie> palomino|working: 对呀, 我也以为是你怕你老板过滤到关键字...
<eexpress> 做啥的
<ircnewbie> eexpress: 小ee
<ircnewbie> eexpress: 乖乖的~
<palomino|working> 就这个频道会加\，别的没事
<palomino|working> 见鬼啊
<eexpress> nnnd imadper?
<ircnewbie> palomino|working: ... ...
<onlylove> eexpress: 你反应太慢
<eexpress> 死家伙嘛。改这nick
 * palomino|working 轻抚ee
<ircnewbie> eexpress: 你反映太慢
<onlylove> palomino|working: 求收留，会吃饭
<palomino|working> ...
<eexpress> onlylove: 破马只需要招人收拾他的秘书
<ircnewbie> 找人收拾破马的秘书?
<onlylove> eexpress: 破马的秘书咋了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你的秘书咋了
<palomino|working> 不知道 onlylove
<ircnewbie> palomino|working: 你秘书好看吗? 好看的话, 我可以"收拾"一下哦~
<eexpress> 破马工作忙嘛。秘书天天捣蛋
<palomino|working> 不知道，招到才知道好不好看 ircnewbie
<eexpress> 啥老板没秘书的。呸
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 完了，男女都不知道……
<palomino|working> <palomino|working> 破产老板
<ircnewbie> palomino|working: 哦.
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 男的给你.
<onlylove> 啥时候能回家上班……
<palomino|working> work for home?
<vipzrx> 源码安装了lwqq，怎么删除，来ppa安装
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 我正常人，不像你
<eexpress> ircnewbie: 你应该使用ircnoob
<onlylove> palomino|working: not work for home, just find a job at home
<ircnewbie> eexpress: 就这个了.
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working:  a job such as system administrator
<vipzrx> palomino|working: 源码安装了lwqq，怎么删除，来ppa安装
<eexpress> 牛憋。。。不好听。 ircnewbie
<onlylove> vipzrx: 有make uninstall 不
<eexpress> make后不会checkinstall的。。 vipzrx
<eexpress> 估计删除了源码。lol
<palomino|working> 直接硬装就行 vipzrx
<vipzrx> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<vipzrx> 源码在的
<vipzrx> https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/pidgin-lwqq  pidgin-lwqq-unstable 和pidgin-lwqq 用哪一个？
<eexpress> 都no rule，啥安装的。py?
<palomino|working> unstable吧
<eexpress> 来米妹子维护的？
<ircnewbie> eexpress: 下次换得时候考虑.
<eexpress> 。
<palomino|working> 开会,bye
<eexpress> 还换
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你老板还开会……
<eexpress> palomino|working: 让秘书来接着聊
<vipzrx> eexpress: cmake安装的
<palomino|working> 得先有个秘书才行 eexpress
<eexpress> cmake的啊。。
<onlylove> eexpress: 没装checkinstall咋办
 * sssss 继续 5s
<onlylove> palomino|working: 找ee当秘书
<eexpress> ，反正不顾后果的安装的，自己折腾
<onlylove> sssss: 靠，求送5s
<palomino|working> ...还不如没有 onlylove
<palomino|working> 走了
<palomino|working> bye
<eexpress> onlylove: 小乖乖，乱说
<onlylove> eexpress: 我没乱说
<onlylove> onlylove_sssss: ……
<eexpress> 破马有我大？
<onlylove> onlylove_sssss: 不知道的以为是我的马甲
<onlylove> onlylove_sssss: 自己看着办
<onlylove_sssss> 没事儿
<onlylove_sssss> 这是隐身的一种方式
<onlylove> eexpress: 应该年龄上没有，职位不清楚
<eexpress> 职位明显也没
<sssss> 人破马是老板啊，还有比老板更高的职位么
<onlylove> sssss: 老板媳妇
<eexpress> 老板不分大小的？
<eexpress> 媳妇。lol onlylove你去当
<onlylove> eexpress: 你不是说你比破马职位高么
<onlylove> eexpress: 我又没说
<eexpress> 职位是另外一个公司嘛。笨
<eexpress> 破马还自己装机，自己写代码的。职位马龙啊
<vipzrx> 还是不行 ，连不上qq
<onlylove> sssss: 前几天给人出了张装机单子，结果人当地配件买不全
<vipzrx> palomino|working: Unknown error
<vipzrx> palomino|working:  pidgin 和lwqq都是用ppa安装的
<vipzrx> Disconnected.
<vipzrx> ERROR :Closing Link: 58.240.233.90 (Excess Flood)  这个在pidgin中怎么解决？
<onlylove> sssss: 我就特郁闷，日照市连个FSP的电源和索泰的显卡都买不到？
<onlylove> eexpress: 别人装机不放心，觉得对方手艺不过关
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我司彻底无望了
<sssss> onlylove: 那还真不一定有
<onlylove> sssss: 很稀有么
<sssss> onlylove: 一年也卖不出去几个，哪个店会有
<onlylove> sssss: 靠，我JD买个寄回去算了
<onlylove> sssss: 这种东西，一般小店没有会从济南和青岛那订货的
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<onlylove> sssss: 你要说济南和青岛没有，我就无语了，我在济南连卡皇都见过
<vipzrx> pidgin是不是出问题了。连irc一直 Disconnected.
<vipzrx> ERROR :Closing Link: 58.240.233.90 (Excess Flood)
<abineQ> cherrot: 早
<abineQ> alvin_rxg: 早
<abineQ> eexpress: momo大神
<abineQ> 67.9 GiB will be downloaded into archive.
<cherrot> abineQ: 早
<sssss> ^k^: 倒计时
<^k^> sssss, 什么是你最喜欢的电影？ 11:09 新年快乐 : 16.535天
<sssss> 16 天？不对吧
<sssss> 擦，今天都腊月十四了。。
<abineQ> >joke
<onlylove> abineQ: 你在下载啥
<onlylove> sssss: 你过糊涂了
<abineQ> onlylove: 搭建一个本地软件源
<sssss> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> sssss: 我还要从JD订块硬盘带回去……愁
<sssss> onlylove: 你比我轻松
<onlylove> abineQ: 哦……准备个大硬盘，如果是debian源的话
<abineQ> onlylove: 多少T的
<sssss> onlylove: 我带的是本儿
<onlylove> abineQ: 不知道
<sssss> onlylove: 对了，从什么地方能淘到DDR2的笔记本内存不
<onlylove> abineQ: 印象里面四张蓝光
<onlylove> sssss: 买那做啥，换新本子了
<abineQ> onlylove: 我现在用的1T的硬盘
<onlylove> sssss: 淘宝或者亚马逊
<onlylove> abineQ: 应该够了，4张蓝光才100G
<sssss> onlylove: 我爹单位发的，用了5年了
<onlylove> sssss: 5年了还不赶紧扔了
<abineQ> onlylove: 要镜像Debian7和Ubuntu
<onlylove> abineQ: 好像ubuntu小很多
<sssss> onlylove: 他们发的，而且，他用电脑唯一的需求就是看电视剧
<abineQ> 另外还有一个Kali和Raspbian
<onlylove> sssss: 给个平板打发了
<abineQ> sssss: 看电视好办啊
<onlylove> abineQ: 你rsync那么多？
<abineQ> onlylove: 额
<abineQ> 就这几个了
<onlylove> sssss: 那哥们说，你看着你能力之内给我弄个……我纠结了，4T的要1K5肯定不行了，然后2T和3T
<sssss> onlylove: 咦，平板，是个路子
<abineQ> onlylove: 3T的就好
<sssss> onlylove: 现在装机硬盘单位都是T了啊？
<onlylove> sssss: 1Tèµ·è·³
<abineQ> onlylove: 4T的要主板支持才行
<onlylove> sssss: 500G都不好意思见人
<sssss> onlylove: 好吧，不装机好多年
<abineQ> 不然买回来当砖
<onlylove> sssss: 没啥的，那哥们下载狂
<sssss> onlylove: 不下载好多年
<onlylove> abineQ: 主板支持？这个怎么讲
<abineQ> 老主板用不了超过3T的硬盘
<onlylove> abineQ: 啥限制？
<abineQ> 不支持超过3T的硬盘分区
<sssss> onlylove: 我的硬盘现在才 256..
<onlylove> abineQ: 哦，没啥的，GPT做数据盘
<onlylove> abineQ: 不是系统盘
<abineQ> 除非你用的新主板
<onlylove> abineQ: 我知道你说的啥意思了
<onlylove> abineQ: 做数据盘没问题的
<onlylove> sssss: 你SSD吧？
<abineQ> 额
<onlylove> abineQ: 而且是单个分区1.8T
<abineQ> 嗯
<abineQ> onlylove: 你用来装电影？
<onlylove> abineQ: 我记得原来有个3T的存储就不能分一个取
<onlylove> abineQ: 不是给我买的，往我家送货太麻烦，我过年带回去
<abineQ> 额
<onlylove> sssss: 3T800
<abineQ> 天猫上是793
<sssss> onlylove: 恩，128 * 2
<abineQ> 我昨晚看的价格
<onlylove> sssss: 2T600,感觉3T的最具性价比
<eexpress> gfrog: 啥手机，电池有多，一直挂机？
<abineQ> eexpress: 待机王
<onlylove> abineQ: 793和800差很多吗？
<eexpress> abineQ: ..
<ibodi> 寻找好友，一起编写：“人从生到死的流程”。不需要编程语言多懂，只要逻辑清晰。
<sssss> 基娃用的 znc 啊
<abineQ> 一碗素菜拉面的价格
<onlylove> ibodi: 你在找妹子？还是机油
<eexpress> onlylove: 别人只要逻辑清晰，估计是不想负责的人，多半是基油。
<onlylove> eexpress: 逻辑一定要清晰啊，我这几天快被逻辑不清晰的team leader逼疯了，有辞职的冲动
<onlylove> eexpress: 逻辑不清晰，活都没法干啊
<eexpress> onlylove: 多大年级的leader
<eexpress> 年纪
<ibodi> onlylove: 2014 抱住你的RMB，别乱动！
<onlylove> eexpress: 不清楚，应该不是很大吧，反正没结婚的妹子
<eexpress> onlylove: 额。那你去搞定嘛
<eexpress> 谈心
<onlylove> ibodi: 怎么，硬盘会降价？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 发现 onlylove 好笨了吧。lol
<onlylove> eexpress: 不搞，不对口味，离得越远越好
<eexpress> ...
<onlylove> eexpress: 我不要那样的
<ibodi> onlylove: 昨天看财经郎眼，估计大家就是意思：啥都要降价
<onlylove> eexpress: 那样的你要是弄回家，就一祸害
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不但笨，还幼稚
<onlylove> ibodi: 没啥，电子产品一直在降价
<ibodi> onlylove: PC 一直涨价好不好。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢文艺小清新，不要女疯子
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这不是笨和幼稚的问题
<ibodi> onlylove: 我两年前的PC 现在都涨2倍多了。
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/status/raw/public/f35bc48301b22d2.jpg
<onlylove> ibodi: 有吗？你两年前的硬件？我现在看都不看，直接买4770
<onlylove> ofan: 403
<ibodi> onlylove: 现在要好好对待PC，不然买不到。现在到处平板。很少出PC 吗？
<onlylove> ibodi: 没有那么一说
<abineQ> 现在的PC都是渣渣的
<gfrog> eexpress: 挂毛线？
<abineQ> 笔记本1366*768
<ibodi> onlylove: 2011 年买的I5 那个时候400多，现在1000多。
<onlylove> ibodi: 你400买I5？
<onlylove> ibodi: 亲，别闹
<eexpress> gfrog: 不是一直挂fb上？
<onlylove> ibodi: 400买赛扬
<ibodi> 哦。不是RMB
<onlylove> ibodi: 400美刀？
<gfrog> eexpress: ios开着fb就是在线的，也能收推送，但是打不开app
<eexpress> 赛扬还400？
<abineQ> ibodi: 那i5能一样么？
<abineQ> LOL
<gfrog> eexpress: 据说是走ios自己的推送机制
<onlylove> eexpress: 实际上大概400是pentium
<eexpress> gfrog: 哦。高级
<onlylove> eexpress: 赛扬也就200
<eexpress> onlylove: 94 吓我
<abineQ> gfrog: 幸福啊
<ibodi> eexpress: 你真高级
<abineQ> gfrog: 用FB
<abineQ> fedora=肥多啦
<ircnewbie> fb == first blood?
<onlylove> 靠……这都啥和啥
<ibodi> 你说QQ 跟微信，能不能毙掉一个。感觉很副本。
<eexpress> 为啥有些单词，chxx念妻，有些chxx念科。
<onlylove> 这个是音节的问题
<ibodi> SKYPE 跟MSN 都被我毙掉不用了。
<eexpress> 开音节都是妻？
<onlylove> 或者说念K的那些ch后面的h都是装饰
<abineQ> ibodi: 那你用吼？
<onlylove> 就像christmas里面的那个t
<ibodi> abineQ: 比较纠结，到底QQ 还是微信
<abineQ> ibodi: 都不用
<ibodi> abineQ: 那你用吼？
<onlylove> ibodi: 用易信，关注冲田杏梨去
<freeflying> gfrog, spice的客户端经常不能focus out
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个客户端？
<abineQ> ibodi: 打电话啊
<freeflying> gfrog, spice自己的
<eexpress> 易信，有人用？
<ibodi> 那个微信是不错，就是没PC 版。
<abineQ> ibodi: 短号集群
<gfrog> freeflying: 有的是按shift+f11/12，有的是ctrl+alt
<onlylove> ibodi: 喜欢萝拉可以考虑360的
<abineQ> ibodi: 包月的
<gfrog> freeflying: …… 丫自己搞了3-4个client了
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有用shif+F11的?
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯
<onlylove> eexpress: 这就和阿里的来往一样，肯定是内部强推
<freeflying> gfrog, 我用的是ubuntu源里的
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个package？
<eexpress> gfrog: 你提供影梭ip?
<abineQ> 阿里就是土财主
<gfrog> eexpress: 啥玩意
<abineQ> 用钱砸
<eexpress> onlylove: 没见易信强推啊
<eexpress> gfrog: ...搜索
<freeflying> gfrog, spice-client
<freeflying> gfrog, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=175216
<^k^_> ⇪ t: Virt-install fail with --location switch (Page 1) / System Administration / Arch Linux Forums
<ibodi> 现在大家还是主要用 ubuntu  的吗？调查一下，以免OUT 了
<onlylove> abineQ: 唉，土财主架不住人多啊
<abineQ> eexpress: 人家是养猪专业户
<freeflying> gfrog, 新的virt-install报这个错还
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<gfrog> freeflying: 渣渣virt-install
<abineQ> ibodi: 用的debian
<onlylove> ibodi: 从来没拿ubuntu当回事，804之后再没用过
<eexpress> 养猪无关，163邮箱历史长久。 abineQ
<abineQ> ibodi: 建议用debian
<abineQ> eexpress: 改行了，
<onlylove> abineQ: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38010
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google前高管眼里的中国
<ibodi> abineQ: 是吗？跟UBUNTU 一样容易吗？
<gfrog> freeflying: 你这个package好像就是spicec吧？ 那就是shift+f11/12
<abineQ> ibodi: 比Ubuntu用的稳定
<onlylove> abineQ: 土财主归土财主，人家用户多啊，啥ebay amazon，弱爆了
<ibodi> 哦
<onlylove> ibodi: 不如ubuntu容易
<abineQ> ibodi: 用Debian稳定
<abineQ> ibodi: 不折腾
<ibodi> onlylove: 我现在几乎不知道怎么用W8，那个估计有史以来，最糟糕的OS
<abineQ> ibodi: 更自由
<eexpress> W7你就会？ ibodi
<eexpress> ub LTS 也稳定
<ibodi> eexpress: 至少还能登入登出W7
<eexpress> 。
<gfrog> eexpress: 你竟然信LTS稳定
<onlylove> eexpress: w8是手机系统
<abineQ> eexpress: ULTS吃硬件多
<ibodi> W8 不知道怎么出入
<eexpress> gfrog: 我这稳定
<abineQ> eexpress: 那是你没折腾
<onlylove> eexpress: 不一样的硬件不一样的表现
<abineQ> LOL；
<eexpress> 4台啊。
<gfrog> eexpress: LTS比RHEL差远了
<freeflying> gfrog, 哦
<eexpress> gfrog: 那你咋辞职 lol
<ibodi> eexpress: 你现在用啥？
<ibodi> 最多
<eexpress> 1204
<abineQ> gfrog: RHEL应该跟Debian比
<ibodi> 噶乌龟的你
<gfrog> eexpress: 我又不是因为RHEL辞的职
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38018
<gfrog> abineQ: Debian更垃圾
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fedora 21将没有名字
<ibodi> 挺会坚持的。
<eexpress> 好吧。是因为蛋蛋的情节。 gfrog
<onlylove> fedora没有code name？
<abineQ> gfrog: 那你用的啥版本？
<gfrog> eexpress: RH中国不是RH的一部分。
<eexpress> . 这不知道
<onlylove> gfrog: debian有毛垃圾的，至少在相当长一段时间内debian不会消失
<gfrog> abineQ: ubuntu devel branch
<abineQ> gfrog: 你抓狂不？
<gfrog> onlylove: 讲稳定这事
<abineQ> LOL
<ibodi> eexpress: 你博客搬哪里去了，看看帅长大啥样了
<onlylove> gfrog: debian稳定性不差啊
<eexpress> baidu
<gfrog> onlylove: 渣渣
<abineQ> gfrog: Debian版本更新是比较慢
<sssss> 神的博客不一直在百度么
<eexpress> 版本不新，相当于gnome2
<abineQ> sssss: 捏捏，你现在才知道
<onlylove> gfrog: 表示没觉得debian有多渣，也没觉得RHEL有多好
<abineQ> eexpress: 现在新出的Debian7是GNOME
<abineQ> 3
<eexpress> 没用过。我只是类比
<gfrog> onlylove: 连土壕铛这种铁杆debian党都不敢对我大RHEL不敬。
 * gfrog 为RHEL工作过之后都会认为RHEL是个伟大的系统。
<eexpress> 挂一个enterprise的牌子，就骗人。
<onlylove> gfrog: 当然不敢啊，debian有不少维护者在RH上班啊
<ibodi> eexpress: 你那个杭州照片，WM 真像地狱一样
<abineQ> gfrog: 额。RHEL有钱啊
<eexpress> ibodi: 。。。全国都这样，本地好些。
<eexpress> 迁都长沙
<abineQ> gfrog: Debian只是一个等捐钱的组织
<ibodi> eexpress: 真是好爹，好好养帅
<onlylove> eexpress: 赶紧的，我还没去过张家界
<eexpress> 我也没去过。 onlylove lol
<onlylove> eexpress: ……
<eexpress> 人多的旅游景点，都不喜欢去
<eexpress> 去了都是杀猪。
<abineQ> eexpress: 过年去哪里，去香格里拉看看
<onlylove> eexpress: 没有人少的景点啊
<onlylove> abineQ: 香格里拉着火了
<eexpress> ，，没想好去哪里
<onlylove> abineQ: 等过几天恢复了再说
<abineQ> onlylove: 嗯，知道啊
<abineQ> 所以才要去看
<onlylove> abineQ: 去看废墟么
<abineQ> 第一现场
<onlylove> abineQ: 不会让你看的，你还是去看玉龙雪山和泸沽湖吧
<sssss> onlylove: 前两天看好多妹子在weibo上发怀念香格里拉的藏民和狗。。
<ibodi> 多说：电脑前久坐早毙。你们是怎么样坐在PC前的？
<onlylove> abineQ: 不过这样，香格里拉可以玩的地方少了一半
<abineQ> 其实这些旅游景点人多了，周围的环境就被渐渐破坏了
<sssss> onlylove: 其实她们不知道那些跟她们在圣地打炮的藏民其实就是四川的中专生....
<ibodi> 原来坐的手脚冰冷。现在盘腿坐，倒是手脚温暖了。
<onlylove> ibodi: 经常活动，去pantry喝水，比方说现在要去吃饭
<sssss> onlylove: 那地方就一群职业骗炮的
<abineQ> sssss: 额
<eexpress> 。
<onlylove> sssss: 啥？
<onlylove> sssss: 去那？打炮？
<onlylove> sssss: 脑残？
<sssss> onlylove: 还有丽江
<abineQ> sssss: 旅游呢最好是慢里悠哉
<sssss> onlylove: 你以为呢
<onlylove> sssss: 玩就玩，搞毛
<abineQ> 不是是赶场子
<sssss> onlylove: 很多文艺妹子去那里，然后看到灵魂升华了，然后看到藏民，然后在圣地，不打炮干嘛
<onlylove> sssss: 四川中专生咋了，四川有藏民啊
<onlylove> sssss: 为毛要打炮
<onlylove> sssss: 脑子有病
<sssss> onlylove: ...
<abineQ> sssss: 给灵魂洗洗脑
<onlylove> sssss: 被喂春药了吧
<sssss> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> sssss: 没有还要打炮的就是脑子有病
<onlylove> sssss: 那不叫文艺，那是伪文艺，真2B
<onlylove> sssss: 以为打炮叫风流？
<sssss> onlylove: 呐，不说这个了
<ibodi> 如何将程序编的完美，推荐观看 8 分钟经典：《source code 》
<onlylove> sssss: 吃饭去
<onlylove> ibodi: 程序完美？说笑呢，怎么可能完美，总会有bug，除非hello world
<ibodi> onlylove: 或者 《groundhog day》
<abineQ> 网速好慢
<ibodi> 看人家是怎么把东西搞完美的
<ibodi> 吃，去了。
<onlylove> sssss: 临走前吐槽一句，那些打炮的有本事别吃药别戴套
<ibodi> 88
<sssss> onlylove: ....
<abineQ> onlylove: 额，
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38019
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 传Windows 9将在2015年4月发布
<ircnewbie> sssss: 人家打炮, 你们这么气愤干嘛..
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 没有气愤啊，好奇
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 打炮哪里不行，非要跑那么远
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 那些打炮的有本事别吃药别戴套
 * ircnewbie 这都不叫气愤那我这么多年语文白学了
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 我手机每天都能收到酒店上门服务的
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 这哪里叫气愤了
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 你可以找你语文老师要钱去了
<adam8157> ircnewbie: 语死早?
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 不用, 我语文老师让我的语文高考129分.
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 还健在
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 少个小数点？
<adam8157> ircnewbie: 好高, 我语文是最差的
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 没有.
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 靠，昨天谁说的高中生
<nyfair> 我
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 你坑我呢
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 我当年差点儿就报考汉语言文学
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 没坑
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 老实交代自己的学历
<onlylove> adam8157: imadper那脑瘫啥学历
<nyfair> 一群学渣矫情啥
<adam8157> nyfair: 你才是学渣
<onlylove> nyfair: 学霸好！
<nyfair> adam8157: 你全家都是学渣
<ircnewbie> onlylove: 会看/msg吗?
<onlylove> adam8157: 别闹，nyfair是学霸
<adam8157> nyfair: piapiapia
<nyfair> adam8157: papapa
<ircnewbie> 这是求欢的暗号吗?
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 电脑声卡没驱动
<onlylove> ircnewbie: 其实是我禁用了
<onlylove> 继续做实验去
<onlylove> 突然想起学渣和学霸的那个梗了
<freeflying> gfrog, shif+F11是系统热键啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就杯具了呗
<gfrog> shift+f12呢？ freeflying
<nyfair> 上次谁推荐的mdict?
<nyfair> linux上就没软件能用的
 * adam8157 中午吃啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 午饭
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<onlylove> adam8157: 你不都是7-11么
<adam8157> onlylove: 不啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 是的，我们都在用硬件
<ircnewbie> adam8157: 那你是717吗?
 * ircnewbie 不过这边的人都不知道717这个梗吧...
<freeflying> gfrog, 没试
<^k^> 新 Mint • 远程监控家里的小鸟（这里好冷清） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454600 这个版块好冷清，写点东西热闹热闹。 最近养了只小鸟，叫豆豆。现在过着吃饭睡觉逗豆豆的快乐生活。不过女朋友又说要养只小猫，估计会叫煤球，这让我对豆豆未来的日子好担忧啊。 怎么办，就想在
<^k^>  ─> 家里架个监控头，看看吧，虽然真出事了也没办法，毕竟还可以聊以自慰吧。 远程视频监控有卖dropcam系统的，不想花这个钱，就只想用 …
<sssss> nyfair: 我？
<sssss> nyfair: 手机上 mdict 本来就支持图片
<freeflying> google translate吧
 * sssss 赞，今天我的联通手机有1格信号！
 * sssss 居然收到了一条短信！
<ircnewbie> sssss: ...
<adam8157> sssss: ...
<onlylove> sssss: 恭喜
<onlylove> madper恼了？算了，下次不吵了
<onlylove> sssss: 用chrome不
 * onlylove 发现自己过于依赖搜索
<sssss> onlylove: 不用啊
<onlylove> 谁在用chrome，有问题提问
<zwindl> test
<^k^> zwindl:点点点. 12:50 新年快乐 : 16.465天
<gygy> 睡在用 chrome
<newleaves> linux 下基本都在用吧
<gygy> newleaves: 肯定是 fx多。
<onlylove> newleaves: 毛叫基本都在用
 * lainme firefox
<gygy> newleaves: 用chromium的也不比chrome少。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [求助]耳机孔发红光 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454601 RT.... 最先安装的是LinuxMint16,后来试了下Ubuntu13.10,都有这样的情况。笔记本型号是联想Y480N-IFI。Google上搜过了下据说这红光是笔记本的音频带光纤输出所致，但数字输出部分一直都是关闭...而且就算按了静音还是
<^k^>  ─> 会发红光。 统计信息: 发表于 由 spatra — 2014-01-14 12:46
<newleaves> fx 翻墙设置不方便
<onlylove> newleaves: autoproxy会用不
<onlylove> newleaves: 别捣乱
<gygy> onlylove: 他用 chrome 你倒是問啊！
<onlylove> newleaves: 用chrome是吧，我问你，我要搜索ip地址，该怎办，chrome默认行为是访问那个ip
<newleaves> onlylove, 打开就是google的啊
<onlylove> newleaves: 我需要chrome的搜索和其他浏览器的搜索行为一样
<onlylove> newleaves: 你傻了吧，你输入搜索内容，他会在地址栏输入
<onlylove> newleaves: 你丫的用不用chrome啊
<onlylove> newleaves: 不用别捣乱
<newleaves> onlylove, 是可以直接在地址栏输入东西，它直接就帮你google了
<onlylove> newleaves: 你输入个ip地址试试？
<gygy> onlylove: 。。。今天沒吃飯？
<newleaves> 比如？
<onlylove> newleaves: 我要搜索的内容是ip
<gygy> 192.168.1.1 chromium可以
<nyfair> 真无聊，有ie干嘛不用非要用没人用的chrome
<onlylove> newleaves: 182.41.198.117就这个了
<newleaves> onlylove, ip
<nyfair> 简直逗
<onlylove> newleaves: 我要搜索这个ip
<onlylove> nyfair: 来，给linux个ie
<onlylove> nyfair: 我谢谢你
<sssss> onlylove: 前面随便加个字母...
<nyfair> onlylove: linux是啥玩意
<onlylove> gygy: 和吃饭有毛关系
<onlylove> nyfair: ie是毛
 * gygy 只用過 ie7
<nyfair> onlylove: ie是电脑装好系统就一定会有的玩意
<sssss> onlylove: 或者在前面加一个 . 来搜
<onlylove> nyfair: 我电脑里面没有
<lainme> onlylove: 刚试了一下，会出现下拉选择，tab选后面有"google search"的就是搜索，第二个
<nyfair> onlylove: 那你这台电脑可以扔了
<onlylove> lainme: 好吧，非常感谢
<sssss> onlylove: 比如搜 8.8.8.8 你这样 .8.8.8.8
<newleaves> onlylove, 不知道为什么，ip在地址栏没法搜索   一直阻塞着
<gygy> nyfair: 你要蘋果破產麼。。。
<onlylove> newleaves: 别傻了，他不是搜索，是访问ip地址
<onlylove> newleaves: 你有路由没，输入路由地址试试
<sssss> onlylove: 搜索出来结果是一样的
<nyfair> gygy: 苹果安心做手机就行了
<gygy> nyfair: 。。。
<nyfair> gygy: macbook上的游戏软件简直垃圾
<onlylove> gygy: 其实我也觉的苹果安心做手机就好
<newleaves> onlylove, 对啊，ip 不是要被转换了嘛，他不会进行搜索了
<gygy> nyfair: 爲啥垃圾？
<nyfair> gygy: 不玩游戏，要电脑何用
<gygy> nyfair: 。。。
<onlylove> newleaves: 你绕回来了吧，我的问题是，我要搜索ip地址
<sssss> onlylove: 次哦，跟你说了办法
<onlylove> newleaves: 你丫的就不知道我的需求
<gygy> nyfair: 還是自定義遊戲規則更好玩。
<gygy> nyfair: 反正遊戲是控制慾的一種
<onlylove> sssss: 我没和你说，我在和newleaves说
<sssss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> sssss: 他还说ip不能搜索呢
<sssss> onlylove: 哦
<newleaves> onlylove, 那你觉得哪一个浏览器会做到你这个需求
<onlylove> newleaves: fx
<nyfair> onlylove: 自己写一个吧
<onlylove> newleaves: 他不会把我的搜索内容在地址栏输入
<newleaves> onlylove, fx自己没装哦
<onlylove> newleaves: 我需要的是改变这脑残的行为
<freeflying> gfrog, 你什么时候日亚下单啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥单？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不会，求在opera上班的给写过
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不是打算在日亚买ipad?
<newleaves> onlylove, 你可以试试把chrome的源码改改，达到自己的需要
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，估计得年后，等账单日过了的。
<freeflying> gfrog, 哦
<gygy> newleaves: chrome的代碼據說不是一般的複雜
<gfrog> freeflying: 上个账单周期卡卡爆。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你那是买了大件啊
<onlylove> newleaves: chrome不是开源软件，谢谢
<nyfair> newleaves: chrome是闭源软件，开源的那个超级烂
<gfrog> freeflying: 那也不敢刷了
<newleaves> gygy, 这个当然嘛，毕竟它有那么庞大
<onlylove> gygy: 你有chrome源码？
<gygy> nyfair: 不同意。。。chrome才是垃圾。。。
<gygy> onlylove: chromium的太复杂了，chrome肯定更复杂
<freeflying> adam8157, debian里的lxde还没换成qt的啊
<nyfair> 一切以g开头的软件和公司都是垃圾
<onlylove> gygy: 都是ADOBE的错，如果不是为了新版flash，才不用chrome
<newleaves> nyfair, chrome 不开源吗？
<onlylove> newleaves: 别问了，不开源
<gygy> newleaves: 就是加了一堆插件的chromium
<nyfair> newleaves: 求代码
<newleaves> onlylove, 哦
<onlylove> newleaves: 开源的那个不叫这名
<nyfair> 另外，chrome还在ffmpeg的耻辱柱上
<onlylove> 靠，啥时候钉上的
<nyfair> 一开始就是了
<onlylove> 现在特希望adobe倒闭
<onlylove> 让flash彻底死翘翘
<gygy> nyfair:  IE确实很难打ice beast
<gygy> 到了5级了，不好用甲冑之类的
<nyfair> gygy: IE有summon ice beast
<freeflying> gfrog, ubuntu里的spice客户端还有啥
<gygy> nyfair: 那要练
<gygy> nyfair: 当然是用，5级的召唤出来也就几个回合
<gfrog> freeflying: virt-viewer啊
<gygy> nyfair: 冰甲还是有用的。
<nyfair> 冰甲要charm
<nyfair> 冰盾低级等于没用
<sssss> 啥啥啥
<onlylove> sssss: 一个高大上的游戏
<sssss> 咋出来冰盾了
<nyfair> 砸wand吧
<onlylove> sssss: 我昨天看了半天没看懂
<onlylove> sssss: 很有大菠萝的感觉
<gygy> nyfair: 法术等级高一级就很麻烦。
<sssss> ...
<gygy> nyfair: 哦。Fo是垃圾种族，拜什么神啊。。。FoIE？
<nyfair> 哪来那么麻烦啊，火法云法地法都不怕这玩意啊
<nyfair> gygy: 我只用ashenzari，你问我？
<gygy> nyfair: 呃。那就算了。不用神再来一次呗。。。
<nyfair> ashenzari和chei是我的唯二选择，因为魔武双修只有这俩
<nyfair> Fo不是滥强种族么，4手啊
<gygy> nyfair: 是么？
<gygy> nyfair: 不能戴4个截止2
<gygy> 哦。ring不是戒指，是臂环吧
<nyfair> 双手武器+大盾牌
<gygy> nyfair: 是IE，是IE！！！
<gygy> nyfair: 你要我转职当战士么。
<nyfair> 我AE不也用的triple sword
<gygy> nyfair: 说的是盾牌。
<nyfair> shield升到25就能用大盾牌了
<gygy> nyfair: 初期没那么多点数，要不然就不能在9级去清理 lair了。
<nyfair> 所以我推荐ashenzari啊，1点shield就能用小盾
<nyfair> 全方面的skill boost
<gygy> nyfair: 是。ash是初期最黑的神之一，特别是 ogre
<gygy> 只要帽子衣服和披风
<nyfair> ogre本来就是初期滥强了，初期神弱点也没什么
<nyfair> 你看demigod都能玩得转
<gygy> nyfair: demigod是超人
<gygy> nyfair: 我好久没有不用神获胜了，这次试试。
<nyfair> ashenzari初期不也挺好用的，至少不会让你武器粘手
<onlylove> sssss: 还能看懂么？有么有晕菜的感觉
<gygy> nyfair: 初期对ogre是行，不过我习惯初期先抓着一个 sling到处逛
<MeaCulpa> 你们在聊啥...
<gygy> MeaCulpa: crawl
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 奥
<nyfair> ogre拿sling干嘛，丢石头啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 一个高大上的游戏
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看到就会晕菜
<gygy> nyfair: 我说如果是ash，但不用ogre
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你知道是啥？
<gygy> nyfair: ogre初期打不过 orc warrior
<gygy> nyfair: 曾经我89HP单练Mace用锤子敲不过对方。。。
<nyfair> orc warrior又不会初期出现
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你什么意思？
<gygy> nyfair: D:4算初期吧。。。
<sssss> 反正我看不懂在说什么
<nyfair> D:4见到直接逃啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不知道他们讨论的啥游戏，你知道么？介绍下
<gygy> nyfair:  你不是不逃的么...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 自己google去
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个单词google的结果是爬行
<nyfair> gygy: 我什么时候说不逃了，我说不逃是因为速度慢逃不了啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: google game crawl
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ä½ googleæ°´å¹³...
<onlylove> g game crawl
<^k^> onlylove: game crawl http://lmgtfy.com/ Dungeon |Crawl| Stone Soup is an open-source, single-player, role-playing roguelike |game| of exploration and treasure-hunting in dungeons filled with |...|
<nyfair> onlylove: g dcss
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: I'm feeling lucky
<nyfair> g 初音岛
<gygy> nyfair: 我怕毒。不敢打蚂蚁
<^k^> nyfair: 初音岛 http://lmgtfy.com/ 《|初音島|》（日語原名：D.C. ～ダ・カーポ～，簡稱D.C.）是於2002年6月28日由日本美 少女遊戲品牌CIRCUS製作發行的戀愛冒險遊戲。電子遊戲同時有電腦版（又分為 成人 |...|
<MeaCulpa> g zdenka podkapova
<^k^> MeaCulpa: zdenka podkapova http://lmgtfy.com/ Zdeňka Podkapová |...| Zdeňka Podkapová (born August 6, 1977) is a Czech adult model, actress and former |...| a b c d e "Personal Bio |Zdenka Podkapova|".
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: google 你要给足关键字
<gygy> nyfair: 不过IE就是硬，打到D:4 ，碰到的狗啥的都伤不到我。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我以为万能的google只要一个keyword就够了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 愚钝
<nyfair> g Da Capo Second Season
<^k^> nyfair: Da Capo Second Season http://lmgtfy.com/ The second anime series, |Da Capo|: |Second Season|, was produced by the animation studio Feel and directed by Masanori Nayoshi. The series also spanned |...|
<nyfair> g 初音岛第二季
<^k^> nyfair: 初音岛第二季 http://lmgtfy.com/ D.C.的53年之后，粉红色的樱花绽放的小岛，无数的樱花在空中飞舞，终年不绝。 整个岛都覆盖在粉红的花海里，时间是冬季。 地面有厚厚的积雪，空中飘着纯白的 雪花 |...|
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> g 吃葡萄不吐葡萄皮
<^k^> palomino|working: 吃葡萄不吐葡萄皮 http://lmgtfy.com/ 和尚端湯上塔，塔滑湯灑湯燙塔；和尚端塔上湯，湯滑塔灑塔燙湯。 |吃葡萄不吐葡萄| |皮|，不吃葡萄倒吐葡萄皮。 天上七颗星，地下七块冰，树上七只鹰，梁上七根钉，台上  |...|
<palomino|working> :o
<gygy> onlylove: 你至少输入 crawl game 啊
<gygy> onlylove: 自己给个分类
<gygy> nyfair: 好了，IE碰上phatom了。
<gygy> nyfair: phantom。直接用slingshot玩死phantom换经验。
<nyfair> gygy: 你不是ogre么，丢石头
<sssss> palomino|working: 马老板中午会开完了啊
<palomino|working> 还得开
<gygy> nyfair: ogre的话前期投掷能力很烂，大石头在throw级别到 lv8之前几乎也打不中。
<nyfair> g 为什么同一个东西用中文和英文搜出来的结果不一样
<^k^> nyfair: 为什么同一个东西用中文和英文搜出来的结果不一样 http://lmgtfy.com/ 就算是|同一|个人在前后几秒刷新浏览器后，也可能是在|使用|着不同的数据中心。 |...| 比如如果用户来自中国，那么他看到的|结果|和来自美国的用户就很可能|不一样|，排在 |...| 的|同一个搜索|引擎大部分|搜
<^k^>  ─> 索|引擎除了.com的版本外，还都有不同国家的|不一样| |...|
 * MeaCulpa 只玩过最简单的Centuar
<nyfair> g 你是笨蛋么
 * MeaCulpa 射死一切
<^k^> nyfair: 你是笨蛋么 http://lmgtfy.com/ |你是笨蛋么|浏览(6157)评论(30); |你是笨蛋么|浏览(7388)评论(16); |你是笨蛋么|浏览( 7095)评论(4); |你是笨蛋么|浏览(6771)评论(13); |你是笨蛋么|浏览(6568)评论(15); 你  |...|
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 当然不一样阿
<MeaCulpa> g nyfair 傻
<^k^> MeaCulpa: nyfair 傻 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年7月25日 |...| 17 |nyfair| 评论 @ 2013-07-26 13:21 Reply to this comment |...| @|nyfair|: 为gtk,俺 放弃geany |....| 所有非矢量的都不行，各种细节上的|傻|大黑粗。
<gygy> nyfair: 哇。竟然输给phantom了。
<nyfair> g 你是喜瑞丝么
<^k^> nyfair: 你是喜瑞丝么 http://lmgtfy.com/ 踢牙老奶奶是一句產生自網路社群的流行語，也稱為踢牙老嫗，主要流行於2002年底 至2003年間。語源來自「台灣 |....| 相對於「踢牙老奶奶」，電影與電視劇的差勁翻譯則被 稱為「奇丁與|喜瑞|兒」。 這稱來自一個老 |...| 翻譯成「|你是|奇丁嗎？」。
<^k^>  ─> 主角B：「No, I |...|
<gygy> nyfair: 留下一个新记录。第一次被phantom打倒。。。
<nyfair> g YOOOOO
<^k^> nyfair: YOOOOO http://lmgtfy.com/ LETS GET ONE THING STRAIGHT I'm from New Jersey. I curse alot. I say "yo". Don't worry about how I tawk.I never had school on Rosh Hashana or Yom Kippur |...|
<gygy> MeaCulpa: centaur 一点都不简单。
<gygy> nyfair: 最简单的是 spriggan
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 初期很猛，后来...不知道，没玩下去，我只有在没网络但有电脑的地方会想到soup
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 就算那样我一般也会玩Dwarf Fortress
<nyfair> gygy: spriggan简单是因为你熟悉了那些花活，初心者最简单首推牛头人
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 现在可以在 android上玩。
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 我没那妖货
<gygy> nyfair: 牛头很没意思啊。。。
<gygy> nyfair: 自动反击。。
<nyfair> g minotaur
<^k^> nyfair: minotaur http://lmgtfy.com/ In Greek mythology, the |Minotaur| was a creature with the head of a bull on the body of a man or, as described by Roman poet Ovid, "part man and part bull".
<nyfair> g ntr
<nyfair> g 牛头人
<^k^> nyfair: ntr http://lmgtfy.com/ Japanese acronym for Netorare, used to define a genre of Eroge (Hentai Game), meaning "Cuckold". In short, the main protagonist's loved one(s) are ...
<^k^> nyfair: 牛头人 http://lmgtfy.com/ 魔兽系列中，|牛头人|种族在创造它的英语环境里称做“托伦（Tauren）”。在中文里， 人们按照他们的种族外形习惯性的称他们为|牛头人|。 |牛头人|是暴雪娱乐公司著名的 |...|
<nyfair> g netorare
<^k^> nyfair: netorare http://lmgtfy.com/ A vastly overrated genre that has it's origins with crappy shoujo anime and manga. It's basically a Japanese term for cuckolding, and only a jealou...
<nyfair> holyshit!
<nyfair> 这意思完全不对吧
<gygy> nyfair: 章鱼挺好的，戴8个环，可以变形同时放2种风暴
<nyfair> g g开头的公司都是逗逼
<^k^> nyfair: g开头的公司都是逗逼 http://lmgtfy.com/ 帮助您顺利踏入杭州逗逗龙服饰有限|公司|的大门，与众多杭州逗逗龙服饰有限|公司| |...| 为我们的行动准则，让逗龙王子的家人们成为父母的骄傲，家族的骄傲，为我|是逗| |...|
<gygy> g开头的公司有哪些？
<palomino|working> gree
<nyfair> gnome基金会？
<hongker> google..
<gygy> nyfair: 那是神庙
<gygy> nyfair:  想起一个 godiva
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 咋了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> roylez: 是不是没kk的感觉真好
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<gygy> palomino|working: 粘住主席，你们两个在一起
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女，支援点钱我办年货吧
<nyfair> gygy: godiva的巧克力不好吃
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38021
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 斯诺登曾在印度学习黑客伦理
<gygy> nyfair: 你都说了：g开头的公司都是逗逼
<nyfair> 以前天朝还有godiva的广告，现在没得广告了反而成了逗逼青年的装逼品牌，真搞笑
<onlylove> godiva是啥，巧克力就知道费列罗
<onlylove> 哦，还有金帝和德芙
<pity> 请教个问题，host-1 0%, host-2 2%, host-3 100%, host-4 0% 一个文本文件里存了一些 ping 主机丢包的数据，我想随机取个丢包不是 100% 的设备名出来，怎么取？
<adam8157> sssss: 你的ss挂了啊?
<sssss> adam8157: 我没有关啊，不过我这里一直不能用啊。。。
<adam8157> sssss: ...
<nyfair> onlylove: 教你一个逼格高点的，L'éclair de Génie
<nyfair> 别问我怎么念
<roylez> adam8157: 被腐女无视了
<onlylove> g L'éclair de Génie
<^k^> onlylove: L'éclair de Génie http://lmgtfy.com/ |L'Eclair de génie| vous invite à découvrir les créations de christophe adam qui raviront vos convives ! Le chef pâtissier christophe adam vous livre tous ses |...|
<hongker> 什么语..
<adam8157> roylez: 你俩只能形婚
<roylez> adam8157: 形婚你老母
<nyfair> g excite翻译
<^k^> nyfair: excite翻译 http://lmgtfy.com/ エキサイト翻訳の中国語翻訳サービスは、中国語の文章を日本語へ、日本語の文章を 中国語へ、翻訳が可能な無料のサービスです。左に原文、右に訳文が表示され、原文 |...|
<adam8157> sssss: 看看是不是down了?
<sssss> adam8157: 在登录呢..
<onlylove> hongker: 法语
<sssss> adam8157: 我们公司换了运营商，现在连do非常慢
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没?
<onlylove> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_bd80f0ac0101klrz.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【转】巴黎甜点名店探索系列之二：天才泡芙店L'Éclair de génie_ELF_妖精_新浪博客
<nyfair> 这种事情问度娘不是比某g开头的逗逼网好很多
<gygy> nyfair: 大牌是不需要广告的
<nyfair> gygy: 但是小牌成为大牌的过程缺不了广告
<yunfan> 蛤魔呢？
<yunfan> 老子都回家快两个月了 这家伙还没出现
<onlylove> yunfan: 大概被谁拿去做牛蛙吃掉了
<yunfan> sssss: 什么运营商
<adam8157> yunfan: 你找他?
<yunfan> onlylove: 下单买了两个艾诺的火线2平板 据说续航不错
<nyfair> yunfan: 村通网？
<yunfan> adam8157: 找他玩游戏
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 移动硬盘装的ubuntu追加安装一个fedora怎么引导啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454602 我在一个移动硬盘上装的ubuntu 13.10作为一个移动系统用，现在我分出一个区安装fedora 20可是在安装fedora提示： 可能无法让grub2嵌入core.img 安装fedora时我选择不安装引导，这样才把fedo
<nyfair> yunfan: 基游？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 摸摸
<yunfan> nyfair: minecraft
<nyfair> yunfan: 冲绳奴隶岛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没啥，动不动就邮件来洗脑，看得烦...
<yunfan> 这几天跟一个小孩在合作 运营个私服 等积累了经验 就自己做个网页版的2D的
<nyfair> yunfan: 他是java黑，你推荐这个不要命啦
<yunfan> nyfair: 我看你是大龄欲求不满女青年
<nyfair> g 冲绳奴隶岛
<^k^> nyfair: 冲绳奴隶岛 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年9月4日 |...| 因为台湾K岛使用和2chan同样的程序，这个|冲绳奴隶岛|恶作剧也很快传到台湾。 据说有满心期待做好撸管准备的呆丸好青年因为被这个游戏恶心到 |...|
<nyfair> g 呆丸
<yunfan> nyfair: 既然我都回来了 你要欲求不满可以来找我 包吃包住包炮
<^k^> nyfair: 呆丸 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2012年9月8日 |...| |呆丸|(俗名：Die-wan，學名：Idiot Ball)，全名浩呆的丸仔(Hao-Die-E-Wan-A)，又稱歹 丸，是檯灣特有的一種毒品食物，主要產地在|呆丸|國。|呆丸|是除貢 |...|
<nyfair> g k岛
<^k^> nyfair: k岛 http://lmgtfy.com/ 台灣以動漫畫、遊戲為主題的Futaba 風格貼圖討論板。討論板包含：綜合貼圖, 動畫, 漫畫, 新番捏它, 萌, 治癒系, 塗鴉王國, 二次壁, 模型, 玩偶, 歡樂惡搞, 祭典, 螢幕攝, |...|
<sssss> yunfan: 之前用的电信通
<nyfair> g futaba
<sssss> yunfan: 现在应该是电信的，我也不清楚
<^k^> nyfair: futaba http://lmgtfy.com/ |Futaba| radio control (RC - R/C) systems and accessories.
<yunfan> sssss: 没听说过的东东
<nyfair> g futa
<^k^> nyfair: futa http://lmgtfy.com/ Jul 26, 2013 |...| The |Federal Unemployment Tax Act| (|FUTA|), with state unemployment systems, provides for payments of unemployment compensation to |...|
<yunfan> nyfair: 只要三个月 包你黑木耳
<sssss> yunfan: 上周说是要换运营商，断了俩小时网来着
<nyfair> g balck fungus
<^k^> nyfair: balck fungus http://lmgtfy.com/ It is also known as |black fungus|, black Chinese fungus (or mushroom), wood ear fungus, wood fungus, ear fungus, or tree ear fungus, an allusion to its rubbery |...|
<nyfair> g pink fungus
<^k^> nyfair: pink fungus http://lmgtfy.com/ The |fungus| is distributed in the eastern United States, south to Florida, and |.....| Entoloma is a genus of |pink|-spored |fungi|, of which this species is the largest.
<pity> 请教个问题，host-1 0%, host-2 2%, host-3 100%, host-4 0% 一个文本文件里存了一些 ping 主机丢包的数据，我想随机取个丢包不是 100% 的设备名出来，怎么取？
 * yunfan 粉木耳解放军成立了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你确定她现在是粉的或者不是天生黑
<pity> 基本上就是想知道怎么在匹配到的多行数据里随机取一个结果
<onlylove> 昨天玩符文玩时间太长，现在犯困
<sssss> pity: 用 $RANDOM % 行数 试试
<nyfair> yunfan: 私信我一张裸照瞧瞧
<sssss> pity: 然后 awk NR== 行号 之类的？
<roylez> yunfan: 你加入了？
<pity> sssss: $RANDOM % 这个 bash 里有么？
<pity> sssss: 就是不想指定行号，要随机取
<pity> sssss: 你的意思是 NR==$RANDOM ?
<sssss> pity: 当然不行
<sssss> pity: NR==$RANDOM%总行号
<sssss> pity: 总的行数总得知道啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> nyfair: momo
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: excel有没有自动画图的功能
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕这屋还有半瓶高粱酒呢，快来消灭掉
<sssss> onlylove: 自动画图？
<adam8157> gfrog: 38度的还是58度的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 就你们那天打开那瓶
<onlylove> sssss: 我给你个表格，你把里面符合要求的数据画折线图
<sssss> onlylove: 这不是 excel 的基本功能么
<onlylove> sssss: 我要自动画
<onlylove> sssss: 手工画太累
<sssss> onlylove: 手工画？说说你手工怎么画的
<gfrog> adam8157: 准备薅中行emv了，唉
<onlylove> sssss: 我说的自动画的意思是，我点下画图，图就画好了
<sssss> onlylove: 哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 白金的有年费么 cc sssss
<sssss> onlylove: 那得 vba
<onlylove> sssss: 手工画，我需要对数据先筛选
<sssss> adam8157: 没有年费，但白金不好薅
<sssss> 金卡能电话申请，白金要提交资产证明之类的
 * adam8157 等明年普及IC卡的
<onlylove> adam8157: IC卡有毛好的，不能和公交卡放一起
<sssss> onlylove: 谁说
<onlylove> adam8157: 放一起就刷不上
<gfrog> adam8157: emv的协议跟银联用的不一样
<adam8157> onlylove: 我基本不坐地铁 乖
<onlylove> sssss: 我遇到不是一次了
<gfrog> adam8157: 想去国外还是得有张emv
<onlylove> adam8157: 哦，你走路上班
 * sssss 空有一张 emv, 出不了国
<gfrog> sssss: 怎么薅中行emv的白金？
<pity> sssss: NR==$RANDOM%总行号 这个 % 是取模？
<onlylove> sssss: 当时第一次是因为建设银行的卡，之后再办就不要IC的了，招商那个差点办M+
<adam8157> gfrog: 等等看, 其实是可以兼容的, 你看台湾的IC协议也不一样 就兼容了
 * gygy 摸摸 sssss
<sssss> gfrog: 拿着中行白金借记卡，电话申请，妹子给你念一堆协议，你回答说“恩，我明白，我了解” 就可以了
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙,看上中行的那个 emv 卡了?
<gfrog> sssss: 那问题就是怎么薅白金借记卡了
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<sssss> pity: 恩，但是你也得检查一下 RANDOM 啊，把太小的去掉
<gygy> gfrog: 月薪10万，对方就给你办
<gygy> gfrog: 好象是
<onlylove> 月薪10万，一年一百万……
<gfrog> gygy: 单位是日元的话，就够了
<onlylove> 这得多累
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ....excel我无能
<sssss> gfrog: 20砖，去清华园支行开，不过有人说在那个支行0开过的样子...
<gfrog> sssss: 你说的砖是大是小？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我记得你以前经常吵吵excel的vba啥的，还顺带黑perl
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我是说，excel+VBA让你可以赚大钱
<gfrog> sssss: 水木标准，10w那种捆才是砖
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你看我像赚大钱的样子么
<sssss> gfrog: 小砖...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 比我赚得多的样子
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: perl可以让你赚小钱，我也没赚到
<gfrog> sssss: 那还是不够。
<gfrog> adam8157: 借一两百万来耍耍撒
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 赚不到钱就黑啊……太不地道了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove:  我这几年错过的报酬是我现在2倍的offer 全部是因为我不会perl
<adam8157> gfrog: 津巴布韦币?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 劝君学好perl或excel
<gfrog> adam8157: 你能换出来我就收
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: imadper说，perl还用学？每天3小时，一周就够了
<adam8157> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.xZ6Sfg&id=15069645080&_u=edpfn3bbc5
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 津巴布韦100万亿 津巴布韦币 世界最大面值 全新保真 纸币 外币-淘宝网 价格:78.00
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 可以看下本月8号的log
<gygy> onlylove: 。
<yunfan> onlylove: nyfair 这样的大龄青年 估计没拿出来用过 不过也不排除自黑阿
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: SA方面的工作？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 他说的没错，但就是这点时间我都不想捏鼻子学
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 差不多
<sssss> 白金除了插队还有啥好处
<gfrog> adam8157: 淘宝上禁止货币交易，这玩意想都不用想，是假的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 但是我没学会，所以我觉得我特笨啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 今年我再招不到工作我就去看perl
<sssss> emv 的白金照样有1w额度的。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 捏鼻子看perl
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 修改用户名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454604 求教如何修改当前用户名 小白 啥都不会。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haiyehuo — 2014-01-14 14:01
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我有本闲置的小骆驼
 * gfrog 不知道拿民生伪白能不能薅出来中行emv……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那比我好了
<gfrog> sssss: ^
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ？
<sssss> gfrog: 难，中行是嘛都不认就认砖的主儿啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 还是那句话，nyfair的性别都是迷
<gfrog> sssss: 四大威武
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我啥书都没
<sssss> gfrog: 你去网点，妹子先问你“请问您名下有什么资产呢？”
<nyfair> yunfan: 真丑，不要再联系我了
<gygy> onlylove: 会语言的意思是不是就是能不停的输入产生一个程序？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove:  明年此时，开始学perl....如果还在18m
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其实可以down电子版的……还是英文的
<gfrog> sssss: 我说多点妹纸会跟我走么？
<sssss> gfrog: 你得让他们看到啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 恩，明年这时候如果你还在18M如果不学，我就翻log
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我有一次去某单位面试，直接把所有pl的题目划了大叉，考官脸都绿了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，以此为证
<sssss> gfrog: 需要的话就申请金卡得了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 估计你的perl要比我先学会了……
<sssss> gfrog: 中行提额也很奇葩，每年一次机会，如果失败了就等明年……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 难说，我很笨的
<onlylove> gygy: 我的目的是，不要做重复性的工作，我要画六个机器的网络流量图，太累
<gfrog> sssss: 金卡不够帅
<sssss> gfrog: 喷漆、贴纸
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我都学了一年了……恩，其实也没怎么看……就是浏览了一遍书……
<sssss> lol
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: C语言你学了那么多年还不是那怂样
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: English你学了1x年还不是那怂样
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，C忘得差不多了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所以，很正常阿
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: english啊，应付考试和工作
 * nyfair 只会汇编，走遍天下都不怕
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 牛X
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 寄存器我都忘光，还汇编...
<nyfair> 我的那个游戏音乐解码器就是反汇编出来c++写的啊
<gfrog> sssss: 好像有人有办的经验…… 调查下去
<gygy> g 汇编
<^k^> gygy: 汇编 http://lmgtfy.com/ |汇编|语言（英语：Assembly language）是一种用于电子计算机、微处理器、微控制器 或其他可编程器件的低级语言，在不同的设备中，|汇编|语言对应着不同的机器语言 |...|
<nyfair> 问题是出去应聘没有哪家公司关心我会不会汇编
<MeaCulpa> 还是perl和excel吃饭香
<nyfair> 在ppt面前都是渣渣
<yunfan> nyfair: 呵呵  等你按奈不住时候再找我
<MeaCulpa> 那种带A的工作，我说perl我不认识人家立马就没兴趣再谈
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你就说会就是了
<pity> sssss: 你说的方法我不太熟，找了一个 awk '!/100%/ {a[NR]=$0}END{srand();i=int(rand()*NR+1);print a[i]}' file.txt
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那不是骗人么~
<nyfair> 你就说perl是你发明的就行了
<sssss> pity: 这不是一个意思么
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我还没死...
<pity> sssss: 我不太会用
<MeaCulpa> pity: 取随即行用不着awk吧
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 你就说我在编写perl7
<pity> MeaCulpa: 匹配后再随机取
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: perl发明者还没挂
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 带A是啥意思
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦？Larry没挂阿？
 * nyfair Mea van Culpa去Xxxooo应聘，只写了三个词I wrote Perl
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: [S|DB|XXX]A
<gygy> onlylove:  administrator
<nyfair> 是不是很厉害？
<sssss> gfrog: 主要是大部分网点连表都不给填
<onlylove> 丫的，太长的东西果然还是用变量的好，总是漏写东西
<MeaCulpa> pity: 想起来了，shuf
<gfrog> sssss: 找外头野代理呗
<happyaron> pity: 你公司地点在哪里？
<pity> MeaCulpa: shuf 是乱序吧？
<nyfair> 好无聊，机器人讲joke的命令是啥？
<pity> happyaron: 酒仙桥 798 北边
<happyaron> pity: o
<nyfair> j
<nyfair> joke
<sssss> > joke
<gygy> .joke
<pity> happyaron: 跟我们有合作？
<MeaCulpa> pity: 你要原始数据的顺序？
<^k^> sssss: 笑话标题:我现在该怎么办 : 今天上班的时候一直觉得秋裤里面扎了个什么东西。 有点扎腿,刚才上厕所时就先脱了秋裤看。 果然扎了一根羽绒,拔下来之后很自然的蹲下尿了。 尿一半发现,没脱内裤！ 现在在厕所蹲着不知道该怎么办……
<happyaron> pity: 没
<happyaron> pity: 想起来了打听一下。
<nyfair> > joke
<pity> MeaCulpa: 不是，只是想随机取一行不含 100% 的数据
<pity> happyaron: .
<^k^> nyfair:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4468.html 笑话标题:看谁伸的远 : 问:请问你的室友小陈怎么受的伤?答:我们打赌,看谁能将身子伸出窗外更远,结果他赢了。       
<MeaCulpa> pity: 那就grep+shuf阿
<MeaCulpa> pity: 何必那么迷awk....
<gygy> find -type f -exec 这种命令是不是过时了？
<sssss> shuf 也可以
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 无路可走的时候很容易想到awk
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还有sed
<gygy> 看着多说 find -type f -print | xargs
<gygy> nyfair: 玩 hedgewars 吧。
<nyfair> hedgewars这画面太侮辱玩家了
<MeaCulpa> pity: 还有，你要取几行？只取一行的话，grep 然后 | awk '{ srand(); for (i=0; i<rand()*NR+1; i++) {next;} print; exit}
<MeaCulpa> pity: 在数据超大的时候，这样scan 最少
<nyfair> 白皮猪就不懂像隔壁小日本学学
<MeaCulpa> pity: 既然用了awk就要对问题有帮助才好嘛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 骗人不是基本技能么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 说的也是....那我就明年开始骗人，也不用学perl了....
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ……
<pity> MeaCulpa: !! 我的设备上居然没有 shuf
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: chomp()这种东西你总要明白做啥的
<MeaCulpa> pity: 那不是Linux coreutils
<MeaCulpa> pity: 么？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不明白
<pity> MeaCulpa: CentOS 5.5 上没有 shuf，Mac 也没有。
<MeaCulpa> pity: ... 死帽帽
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其实很简单，就是获取输入，然后把输入最后的换行符（回车去掉）
<pity> MeaCulpa: Debian 上有，Mac 上我装了 gnu core-utils 里有 gshuf
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你要获取键盘输入的时候用，没别的用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你要说啥
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我的意思是，骗人无所谓，基本东西要知道
<MeaCulpa> pity: CentOS连coreutils也不一样？？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这种不是awk最拿手的么...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不过也是，得骗
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: centos的mini安装连lsb_release都没
<MeaCulpa> 牛比阿
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不需要awk,chomp是perl内置函数
<pity> MeaCulpa: 估计不一样，ubuntu 上也有 shuf
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我知道
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你说的好像perl比awk之类都苗条得多....
<MeaCulpa> pity: ...帽帽果然多妖货
 * MeaCulpa 怎么又要习惯性喷....停
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: perl也可以调用system啊……没啥么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 觉得不爽完全可以调用系统命令嘛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你要我ignore么，你明年再和我说会死阿
<onlylove> 我知道错了……啥不说了
<MeaCulpa> 完全可以调系统命令，那要shell作啥
<onlylove> 继续调试脚本去
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 因为Larry不会
<nyfair> 你们真无聊
<nyfair> linux不都预装perl awk的么，有啥好争的
<onlylove> nyfair: 来张真相？
<nyfair> http://bbs.saraba1st.com/2b/thread-971422-1-1.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 百度药娘吧的人是什么心态 - 外野 - Stage1st - Powered by Discuz!
<vipzrx> joke
<sssss> 百度贴吧的命真长
<vipzrx> >joke
<vipzrx> ^k^: joke
<^k^> vipzrx, 什么，当你越过了严重的贼和一个疯狂的年轻人你得到什么？ 14:52 新年快乐 : 16.380天
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阳光普照你选了么
<onlylove> nyfair: 你是怎么发现的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: perl还是要学下的 骗人的境界在于9句真话 1句关键性的假话
<yunfan> onlylove: 无线电了解不
<onlylove> yunfan: 略知道一点
<onlylove> yunfan: 看过一本关于无线电的书
<onlylove> yunfan: 那时候主要是好奇莫尔斯电码
 * Jack77213 表示正在听无线电中继
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2813709402
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【下水道水】伯伯爱邋遢_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 发现什么东西
<onlylove> nyfair: stage1里面这种帖子
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你知道wifi的上Ghz的信号是怎么发出来的么 有上Ghz的晶振？
 * sssss 现在只求一张大妈行的信用卡
<onlylove> yunfan: 振荡器啊……这个不知道
 * nyfair 求张jcb信用卡，dmm现在不能绑visa，买东西好麻烦
 * yunfan jb我有 jb信用卡就没有
<Jack77213> yunfan: 混频吧
 * sssss 有jcb 卡
<nyfair> sssss: 帮我代购点东西吧
<nyfair> sssss: paypal 支付宝付款随意
<adam8157> nyfair: 他的jcb也是美元卡
<sssss> nyfair: 只有1w人仔额度。。 不知道够不够
<nyfair> sssss: 你别来找我
<sssss> adam8157: 不是米元卡啊
<yunfan> Jack77213: 我也正想这个事  是否是用FFT分解成一组信号 然后同时发射？
<adam8157> 那也就和全币卡差不多嘛
<nyfair> adam8157: 日元的只有中银？
<adam8157> nyfair: 全币卡就好咯
<sssss> 我的就是中行的招财猫jcb卡啊
<nyfair> 全币卡不行
<adam8157> nyfair: 为撒子
<nyfair> hellokitty不行的，前人试过了
<adam8157> nyfair: 一定要jcb?
<nyfair> 别问我为啥，这是dmm订的规矩
<adam8157> o
<Jack77213> yunfan: 表示不太懂。。。
<nyfair> g dmm.co.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: 年齢認証 - DMM.R18 (@ dmm.co.jp)
<^k^> nyfair: dmm.co.jp http://lmgtfy.com/ 成人向けコンテンツを取り扱うアダルト総合サイト。スマートフォン、ケータイにも対応。
<sssss> nyfair: 额，额度不够么
<nyfair> Jack77213: 懂了么
<nyfair> sssss: 不是额度问题，就是不给你用
<Jack77213> nyfair: ?
<nyfair> sssss: 主要是前两年香港那群女权逗逼搞得
<yunfan> Jack77213: 我想错了 刚才找人了解了下fm原理
<Jack77213> yunfan: o.o
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手光盘装ubuntu 8.0.4 ltf出现了问题- - http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454607 我之前是WIN7+SLACKWARE双系统的 后来重装slackware时在安装lilo这一步出错了，好像是把引导文件给弄混乱了 进不了系统，进去就是这个情况 现在手头只有ubuntu的光盘 设置好后，进去选择安装 但是没
<^k^>  ─> 有见到图形的安装界面 只有出现这个 </
<sssss> nyfair: 你发的那个日本网站好慢
<onlylove> yunfan: 来说说看
<onlylove> yunfan: 我见的高频晶振也就160M
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu13.*输入法好麻烦的说。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454609 折腾好了输入法，后来发现不兼容zend studio。。。。无语，又要进入开发了，果断12.04吧。。或者深度也不错。。起点怎么样？起点怎么样？有木有用过的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ssjey — 2014-01-14
<^k^>  ─> 15:12
<newleaves> ^k^, Hi
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在在扯怎么搞fm了
<^k^> newleaves:点点点. 15:20 新年快乐 : 16.361天
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果高频晶振就160M 那5G hz的wifi是如何发射信号的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以wifi的信号不是由晶振生成的
<onlylove> yunfan: 晶振一半的是给CPU提供时钟信号
<onlylove> yunfan: 我的理解是，网卡生成信号，然后由天线发射出去
<onlylove> yunfan: CPU的频率几G可以理解吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 至于信号发射，你可以看下lc振荡器
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是电磁波需要一开一关产生阿 我是想知道他网卡是如何做到那么高的开关的
<yunfan> 还有就是我是否可以通过几个高频的信号合成一些低频的信号
<onlylove> yunfan: 电磁波是连续的……
<onlylove> yunfan: 5G是一秒震荡5G次
<onlylove> yunfan: 你想一个正弦波，一秒钟有5G次波峰
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你的想法好怪
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是合成的话，存在谐波和其他问题
 * hoxily 完全看不懂在说什么...
<onlylove> yunfan: 虽然我们电脑处理是数字信号，但是电磁波的信号是模拟的
<onlylove> yunfan: 所拥有AD DA转换
<yunfan> onlylove: 电磁波是开关切换才产生吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是的，你看LC振荡器去，电容充放电就可以产生
<LatticeSum> PC远程控制android有解决方案吗？
<onlylove> g LC振荡器
<^k^> onlylove: LC振荡器 http://lmgtfy.com/ 由|LC|谐振回路作反馈电路的反馈型正弦波|振荡器|。其放大电路主要由晶体管或 电子管构成，自振频率基本上决定于谐振回路的电感L和电容C，振荡幅度主要受制于 有 |...|
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...你没玩过模拟电路么
<yunfan> onlylove: 那我看下
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 模拟电路是我的基础课
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 虽然学的不咋样
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就记得有个放大器了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩 恩，其实挺有意思的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 再就是晶体管，恩，三极管的工作状态，模拟电路和数字电路正好反过来
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 当时模拟电路实验课，是做一个振荡器，然后驱动扬声器……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 最后从低频到高频的信号，像极了空袭警报
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以是利用电容的储量 和每秒的电流来造出想要的频率
<yunfan> 那我明白了
<onlylove> yunfan: LC振荡器是最简单的振荡器，拉直了就是一避雷针
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以查下振荡器
<yunfan> onlylove: 他不就是利用电容充放电么
<onlylove> yunfan: LC是的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以看下收音机
<yunfan> 充满就连通电路 连通了以后 那个电又被导进来切断电路
<onlylove> yunfan: 收音机是最典型的无线电应用了
<yunfan> 但是上次我看了个计算机性能的文章 有个很有启发性的观点
<onlylove> yunfan: 收音机的接受和放大电路
<yunfan> 他说电在电线里传输速度也不是无限的
<yunfan> 那么这个频率估计也有极限值吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 收音机有主动和被动，大部分都是被动的，主动的很贵
<onlylove> yunfan: 电子的速度比光子慢，就这样
<onlylove> yunfan: 电流在电线里面传递的不是电子直接移动，是传递的电场
<onlylove> yunfan: 换句话说，电在导线里面的速度就是电场的速度，
<yunfan> onlylove: 那电场的速度也有极限值？
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是电磁波咯
<onlylove> yunfan: 可见光也是电磁波，X射线也是
<onlylove> yunfan: 说通俗点，就是光速
<onlylove> 还好物理课上的东西没丢掉……
<Jack77213> o.o
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我让人帮我选了那个什么大礼包
<onlylove> team leader给了俩rpm，我怕影响system的稳定性……咋办……
<nyfair> onlylove: 活用地球online的存档功能
<sssss> onlylove: 切记留着leader给你的邮件
<onlylove> sssss: 没用的，她口头说的，
<onlylove> sssss: 最主要的是，她没逻辑
<onlylove> sssss: 出错了一定是我哪里没做好
<sssss> onlylove: 对女leader，一定要保存好她给安排工作的记录
<nyfair> onlylove: 没有逻辑会死星人你壕
<onlylove> nyfair: 咱俩换换？
<onlylove> sssss: 是啊……
<onlylove> sssss: 问题是保存有毛用，她不承认啊
<nyfair> 网上打嘴炮最讨厌别人扯逻辑，好像没学过逻辑会死一样
<onlylove> nyfair: 记得精神病人思维广
<onlylove> nyfair: 2B儿童欢乐多
<nyfair> 脑残儿童欢乐多
<nyfair> 真实情况是，我比绝大多数人更讲逻辑
<nyfair> 我给你个例子
<onlylove> nyfair: 我受不了第一天安排你做某事，然后第二天说，我安排你做的是另一件事，或者没让你做
<yunfan> onlylove: 决定看下电路
<onlylove> yunfan: 会死的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你会被拉普拉斯变换和傅立叶变换搞死的
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2785976700
<nyfair> 看看我一个人顶起来的这个帖子
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后你去看高等数学去了
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 从剑灵来的，剑灵现在很无聊，想来问问激战怎么样_激战2吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> 我的id yunfan肯定知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 看完高等数学之后……这些人就找不到你了
<yunfan> onlylove: 高数我已经看完了1/4了 在可汗学院看的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦
<yunfan> onlylove: 傅立业变换上次看到一个demo 瞬间就懂了阿
<yunfan> 这些教材很害人的
<yunfan> nyfair: 新季要出来了 你可以考虑改个名字
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: nb
<nyfair> yunfan: 美剧这种没营养只知道装逼的垃圾我可不看
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 什么？
<yunfan> nyfair: 你名字都改成那样 看来谁都有一段不堪回首的往事
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有快速傅立叶变换
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • tcpudptool---本人开发的网络调试助手源码在哪里啊？小弟拜读一下！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454610 tcpudptool---本人开发的网络调试助手源码在哪里啊？小弟拜读一下！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aimi0921 — 2014-01-14 15:52
<onlylove> yunfan: 香农定理
<onlylove> yunfan: 这些都是编码用的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你打算做硬件hacker？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 我喜欢了解运行原理
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你慢慢了解吧……还有网络信道啥的……
<yunfan> onlylove: 我需要的我才去了解 我又没有考试压力
<onlylove> yunfan: 冲突，碰撞
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我以前做过个CBIR的项目，其中有一部分涉及到这个
<onlylove> yunfan: 曼彻斯特编码，差分曼彻斯特编码
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 然后我们有个方案，就是做个在线版本，人力在后台帮人家归类图片....lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 总之，就是把数字信号变换成电信号
<MeaCulpa> 2个字，采样
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你这样要带来多少就业机会，人力归类图片
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哈哈，是阿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这不是，客户的需求是图片自动归类
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 两块功能，采样和神经网络
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 说采样……我想起计算机控制的有纹波和无纹波控制……
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox重启后突然卡在进入界面了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454611 VBOX启动异常.jpg 请看上图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kinetis-wjh — 2014-01-14 15:55
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 慢扯斯特编码不知道 huffman的我倒是懂了 自己也用python实现了个 压缩绿是50%多一点
<yunfan> 很有意思
<yunfan> 没去看lz77
<adam8157> gfrog: have you called?
<yunfan> onlylove: 阿三不是有人肉识别验证码服务么 薇菜还购买过那服务来识别qq的验证码
<nyfair> lz77建字典太费时间了
<gfrog> adam8157: just done
<yunfan> huffman打乱bit还不是一样
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<yunfan> 我看用汇编写比较省事
<yunfan> 高级语言写这种操作bit的反而很烦
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得差分曼彻斯特是80%？忘了咋回事了
<yunfan> onlylove: 模式识别也很好玩computer vision总的来说都有意思
<nyfair> 来个人解释下，打开文件的api里各种属性，rwb之类大家都知道，+是神马？
<happyaron> gfrog: ping
<happyaron> adam8157: ^^
<yunfan> r+ 这样？
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. .. ..
<yunfan> +不是代表也可以有反操作么 只是游标位置不一样
<nyfair> 游标是啥玩意？英文是什么
<nyfair> pointer?
<happyaron> yunfan: 你现在是在junzheng么？
<nyfair> 顺便求开源厨解释下7z这种东西算不算自由软件？
<nyfair> 新版本不开源，出了新的把老版本开源
<nyfair> 虽然是放在public domain上
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 看看哪出了问题。鼠标指的地方有提示。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454612 http://springrts.com/ 在这下的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mpofp99 — 2014-01-14 16:07
<gygy> nyfair: 很常见——重名了 :)
<gygy> nyfair: lol
<nyfair> gygy: 什么重名？
<yunfan> happyaron: 不是 你怎么会以为我在那？
<gygy> nyfair: 不开源的和开源的是同一个名字:)脑残说法
<yunfan> happyaron: 我要是在那混 就不需要来这里请教硬件知识了
<adam8157> nyfair: man fopen
<nyfair> 不是啊，7z不就是个压缩软件么
<yunfan> nyfair: 会用fseek就知道游标是什么
<yunfan> 不过还是赞同阿蛋的意见 专业的就是不一样
<nyfair> 人家作者说了，老子就只给旧版本代码
<yunfan> license本来就可以中途换嘛
<happyaron> yunfan: ...你是想去么？
<yunfan> happyaron: 我去做啥？
<happyaron> yunfan: 那你天天折腾这干嘛呢，兴趣？
<yunfan> happyaron: 你这人真好笑 难道这里这么多人都是想要进发行版公司的？
<gygy> nyfair: 作者可以多授权方式。GPL也可以变。
<yunfan> gygy: 我感兴趣的是别人贡献的代码 怎么处理
<nyfair> 我没问你授权啊，我只是问这个算不算自由软件
<yunfan> 莫非是别人共享的时候就已经认为是转让所有权了？
<gygy> nyfair: 放出来的部分算，不行么，
<yunfan> s/共享/贡献/
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得这个在7-zip的官网上有说
<nyfair> 但是放出来的是好几年前的版本
<gygy> yunfan: ？给的只是共享权。
<onlylove> nyfair: 印象里面只说这个是免费的，其他的没事
<onlylove> nyfair: 没说
<nyfair> public domain，随便乱用
<happyaron> yunfan: 没事扯淡都不行？
<yunfan> gygy: 那新版本岂非只能包含自己的代码了？
<happyaron> yunfan: 谁来这里也不是只为学点东西。
<yunfan> gygy: 如果别人只是给了共享权 你怎么能拿来闭原呢
 * adam8157 我是来吹水的
<yunfan> happyaron: 我觉得你的逻辑有问题 所以那么说
<gygy> yunfan: 呃。说的是作者可以多重授权。哪里说别人的了
 * MeaCulpa 求去任何公司
<onlylove> happyaron: 这里除了学点东西，还能做啥，你打算送我去C？
<happyaron> onlylove: 扯淡，吹水
<nyfair> yunfan: 没逻辑会死星人你好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你这是咋了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你赢了‘
 * palomino|working 旁观 adam8157 吹水
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没前途阿，明年今天我连perl都会看
<yunfan> gygy: 我是说参与7z项目的非作者 他们贡献代码 的同时 是不是认为就是出让了所有权给作者？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 求收留，会吃饭！
<palomino|working> = =
 * adam8157 求double, 求肉翻
<abc_> test
 * MeaCulpa 同求
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 16:18 新年快乐 : 16.321天
<gygy> yunfan: public domain是，全部授权放弃，7z就是。
<gygy> yunfan: 全部权力放弃，说错了
<yunfan> gygy: 那如果之前是gpl呢
 * MeaCulpa Will sell his wife and mom for 肉翻
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<nyfair> 一方面人家放弃了旧版的全部权利，一方面新版又不开源
<gygy> yunfan: 不知道，你想想。
<nyfair> 无聊的开源厨拿了旧代码弄了个p7zip，还把协议改成了lgpl，操蛋呢
<yunfan> 这种思维游戏很好玩
<yunfan> 我觉得我要是当律师也不错
<yunfan> lgpl有利于推广
<gygy> yunfan: 本来律师就是闲的蛋疼，和你类似。。。
<gygy> yunfan: 比 PB呐。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 用不到这样吧……
<gygy> PD
 * MeaCulpa 7-zip不开源？
<gygy> 有错了
<yunfan> 数字公司什么的可以包起来做自己的解压的  有利于推广格式
<nyfair> yunfan: 那你看用p7zip的人多还是用原版7zip的人多
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 只记得7z是免费的，没说开源
<yunfan> gygy: 不是 律师有点像 dsl编程人员
 * MeaCulpa 7-zip不开源？它王子现在还说自己是开源...
<gygy> nyfair: 都没注意。
<yunfan> 而且是规则驱动 :-)
<nyfair> p7zip这个东西就是用来恶心7z作者的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove:     1) 7z.dll: GNU LGPL + unRAR restriction
<MeaCulpa>     2) All other files:  GNU LGPL
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 唯一确定的是，utorrent说自己不开源，免费
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 别看维基了，看官网
<gygy> nyfair: 官网过期了——就蛋疼了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 老子看得是官网
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你给我个新版的7z源码
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: http://www.7-zip.org/license.txt
<gygy> 7-Zip is open source software. Most of the source code is under the GNU LGPL license. The unRAR code is under a mixed license: GNU LGPL + unRAR restrictions. Check license information here: 7-Zip license.
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 去opera的楼上去把nyfair推了去
<nyfair> onlylove: 去死
<nyfair> 好好好，我被打脸了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 源码在哪里？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我找给你,4.65SDK
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不知道，很多所谓开源软件，源码都藏的很深...
<yunfan> 想了下 律师应该学prolog
<yunfan> 然后把那些法律条文都翻译成语句 输入进去运行
<yunfan> 然后就能很容易找到漏洞了
<gygy> yunfan: ...语言学啊。
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个……中文咋办
<gygy> yunfan: 律师就是找 bug的。
<onlylove> yunfan: 中文这种含糊不清的……
<gygy> onlylove: 高权力者，我说是就是！
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 7z官网竟然给的是p7zip的code
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我看不懂了...
 * MeaCulpa 哦... linux port
<billlee> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sevenzip/files/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 7-Zip - Browse Files at SourceForge.net
<yunfan> onlylove: 律师自己翻译阿
<yunfan> onlylove: 要是自动的 还要他们学编程做啥
<yunfan> gygy: 律师目前是靠自己的人脑找bug
<zwindl> test
<yunfan> 而且不太好协作
<^k^> zwindl:点点点.  16:27 
<MeaCulpa> nyfair:
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: http://www.7-zip.org/sdk.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: LZMA SDK (Software Development Kit)
<gygy> MeaCulpa: nyfair 说的是只有老版本的
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你找不到，是因为你google 功力不行，7z 的code一直在
<freeflying> gfrog, qemu-img 能在线resize不
<onlylove> yunfan: 中文译成英文的过程就会产生bug了吧，据说法文是世界上最精确的
<gygy> MeaCulpa:  http://sourceforge.net/p/sevenzip/discussion/45797/thread/49e6a4d4/  7-Zip 9.32 alpha version is provided without source code.
<gfrog> freeflying: 目测不能
<gygy> Source code will be released in future beta version.
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 7-Zip / Discussion / Open Discussion:7-Zip 9.32 alpha
<gfrog> freeflying: qcow2没那么牛逼
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 只不过被他们装b放进所谓的LZMA SDK
<gygy> nyfair: 就是说 如上， beta版本才给 source code
<freeflying> gfrog, 那现在有啥牛逼的能在线调整的
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是我没验证过，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 不尽然，只是新版本不帮你组织代码而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 毛线 你没明白这个东西
<gfrog> freeflying: iscsi？ 不知道。俺在存储方面是白痴
<yunfan> onlylove: 中文也好 英文也好 本质上只是个规则
<yunfan> 律师要干的就是读入法律条纹 翻译成代码可以表达的规则 ， 或者说数据
<freeflying> happyaron, 有啥能在线resize 的不
<gygy> yunfan: 有很多肮脏的规则。
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 好吧，还是去掉了点代码
<yunfan> 然后所有的代码汇总在一起跑一下 看看什么方面有漏洞 钻孔子 然后律师知道了这个以后 他再来研究怎么利用这个漏洞到自己的案子上
<yunfan> 最终还是要靠人
<gygy> yunfan: 嗯嗯。因为案子种类复杂。
<yunfan> 这个无非是把现实的东西映射到计算机的虚拟空间去运算 出结果再映射回来
<yunfan> 就跟虚数一样 :]
<freeflying> gfrog, resize qcow2后 还要resize lvm
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要明白的是，执行规则的是人
<freeflying> gfrog, 我真折腾
<gygy> 很多时候与其断案，不如直接抓双方去进行心理辅导。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 解释规则的也是人
<gfrog> freeflying: 能做么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似不能
<freeflying> gfrog, 我先snapshot下
<gfrog> freeflying: 我比较懒，都是再create个大点的qcow2，然后挂到vm上dd数据。
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说强X幼女和嫖宿幼女
<freeflying> gfrog, 用ssd伤不起啊,不敢搞大的disk
<gfrog> freeflying: 挂个nfs嘛，多余的东西都扔nfs上
<gfrog> freeflying: 每个vm都mount这个nfs
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 大麦，今天我竟然无预兆的感冒了，是上小学之后第一次。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是系统内的利用
<abc_> test
<yunfan> onlylove: 你扯的是系统外的
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 16:34 新年快乐 : 16.309天
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 老了
<gygy> yunfan: 解释器怎么能说系统外的？
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 我今年居然肺炎呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 就像我说手机的物料成本 你再说物流成本
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 以前雪地裸体都不会的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我可以不经过你的系统哟
<yunfan> onlylove: 我知道阿 但是解决问题要一个一个来阿
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且你说的是天朝情况 美帝至少情况好多了
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 肺炎是因为雾霾
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 医生直接和我说，别抽烟了
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 你抽烟？
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 怎么可能...
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 尘肺吧
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 我想也是。。。你该搬家了，就不抽烟了。
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 我住在魔都最混乱肮脏的地方之一
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 我儿子都不怎么出去，我晚上回家开门都要气沉丹田
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 隔壁小区有人晚上回家开们被小偷夺门而出并且捅了
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 你这一说让我想起以前看的n多日本动画电影。
<gygy> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 所以开门要压低重心
<duyue> yunfan: 你怎么不出国
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 开门，身体要在一边，不要在道路上
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 我小区里走路会踩到醉汉，没钥匙的群租客，玩手机的游民之类
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 是阿，擒拿手要准备
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 开门口诀，气沉，侧身，猫洗脸
<gygy> MeaCulpa: ... 穿黑熊装。戴黑熊帽
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 猫洗脸知道么
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 不知道，快速手掌拨动？
<gygy> g 猫洗脸
<^k^> gygy: 猫洗脸 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2009年11月17日 |...| 原因. 经常可以看到猫用瓜子给自己洗脸，老人们都说是因为猫爱干净，下面用科学 的方法告诉大家原因：. |猫洗脸|能洁净皮肤，恢复“胡子”这个很重要 |...|
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 神奇的力量
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 格斗里面最基本的招式，类似猫咪洗脸的上臂运动，对付突刺攻击的匕首
<gygy> 不知道。。。
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 对手最可怕的就是匕首
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 不是菜刀？
<MeaCulpa> 横膈膜到胸腔一下KO
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 一般人可以埃十几下菜刀，还卷刃
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 为啥要有砍骨专用刀？应为菜刀根本毫无战斗力
<MeaCulpa> 匕首致命
<yunfan> duyue: 没钱出国
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 哦。没见过匕首。。
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 无数人死在匕首腹腔刺穿很隔膜
<yunfan> duyue: 你给我汇款2000w 弄个加拿大投资移民项目 我立刻出国
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 尖刀倒是见过
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 那种都是吓唬人的
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 匕首一下就KO阿
<freeflying> gfrog, 终于在美亚上把定错的东西退了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥好东东？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，ssh pubkey 认证的时候还走PAM不？ cc MeaCulpa adam8157
<freeflying> gfrog, 老婆买错了两双鞋子, 把英码当美码了
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似不走
<gfrog> freeflying: 下次直接国内甩货啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到 可以走得吧
<gygy> yunfan:  投资移民9月西班牙正式颁布买房移民新政，购买当地50万欧元以上房产即可申请居留签证
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 去多观察观察猫米阿，能救命
<freeflying> gfrog, 女款的,太大了
<yunfan> gygy: 西班牙是失败国家 唯一有看点的就是那个可折叠的纯电动汽车 我没必要花打钱去那
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 西班牙没活干阿
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<gfrog> adam8157: 用户态的东西不该问你的，跪安吧。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃签证搞好了啊
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 西班牙曾进抢了中国以外全世界黄金居然落到这个地步
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 唯一解释就是人烂
<gfrog> freeflying: 机票旅店定好了，明天被发配。
<freeflying> gfrog, 大连?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 西班牙从美洲搞来的白银都流入中国了
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<yunfan> 后来中国又赔出去
<freeflying> gfrog, 送乃提前回家啊
<yunfan> 所以不要看清末赔了好多钱 其实没什么
<gfrog> freeflying: 下周一之前回来。
<yunfan> 而且有一些赔钱还是借款的 后来改朝换代赖了一部分 世界大战又赖了好多
<freeflying> gfrog, 帮你积累里程
<gfrog> freeflying: 恭迎我U新来的壕大大入场。
<gfrog> freeflying: 来回总共才1k+，还得打折积累
<freeflying> gfrog, 又来人了啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 换了堆泥土烧的东西会去？？
<onlylove> yunfan: 要是钱都赔的话，估计日本现在还在水深火热里，也轮不到安倍在这蹦达
<gfrog> freeflying: 办公室满了呢，啊哈哈
 * gfrog 捣鼓pam去
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 第一比赔款的货币还是西班牙银元呢...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 总理懦弱
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 主席惧美
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 众将心虚
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是阿 主要是茶叶和丝绸
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这不能这么说，中日建交以后，日本对中国的援助还是不小的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 关键还是中正剿匪不力阿...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个很好理解 当时那个赔款有很大部分都是广州十三行赔的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 竹席惧美，朝鲜战争咋回事
<yunfan> 他们本来就做买卖
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我们对他们的援助更厉害，买卖阿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 朝鲜战争, 转移矛盾而已
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有本书叫 东亚海域一千年 你可以看下
<yunfan> 主席是硬着头皮下 结果赔了太子
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 很久不看书了....
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: +1
<MeaCulpa> 主席是不得已硬头皮下本阿
<yunfan> 可惜后宫无数  居然没有有蕃王
<yunfan> 真是失策
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 至于总理的事情……不好乱说，总体上这个人评价还是蛮正面的，比起逸仙和其他人来说
<yunfan> 主席本来被苏联打保票说一定参战 以为可以派太子去走走过场 赚点人望和exp
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你不能拿老太和鼠辈比
<yunfan> 结果被苏联放了鸽子
<onlylove> yunfan: 由此可见，赫鲁晓夫不是东西
<yunfan> 太子为何吃蛋炒饭被炸？ 因为人家在司令部里阿 为何在那 因为太子监军阿
<onlylove> yunfan: 当时是哪个，斯大林？还是赫鲁晓夫
<yunfan> onlylove: 斯大林
<onlylove> yunfan: 总之，中苏关系恶化以后，俩都不是东西
<freeflying> gfrog, openssh能配置用pam
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且根据史料，苏联对中共的援助不是免费的，要了不少钱
<yunfan> 我最近在看晋书 发现矮子的发剂过程和司马懿差不多
<yunfan> 都是当时就跟太祖混 后来自己篡了
<onlylove> yunfan: 司马……
<gfrog> freeflying: 我知道啊，我是想问pubkey auth的时候还走pam嘛。
<yunfan> onlylove: 当时的援助还算真心了 要钱要不了多少 何况有钱买不到呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我觉得现在中日也很铁阿，经济上
<onlylove> yunfan: 看样子是没少要
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 经济上是铁，政治呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: who cares 政治
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 恩 日本政府大大地坏 89以后就是日本政府偷偷给贵国解禁 卖东西
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 野田，安倍，就是俩脑袋有坑的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 政治我们是US属国
<yunfan> onlylove: 你怎么知道双方不是在玩双黄呢
<freeflying> gfrog, ubuntu里默认使用, 估计需要走
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是他们自己泡沫撑不住
<onlylove> yunfan: 看野田怎么说韩国朴总理
<yunfan> onlylove: 那边要选票 这边要情绪 都调动起来了
<yunfan> 中日天天打嘴仗
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 89要是越南菲律宾有现在的规模，你看日商会鸟我们？？
<onlylove> yunfan: 中日从历史上就一直打
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 89那时候日本就是缺市场
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 怎么不会 日本人心态有点问题
<yunfan> 你看三北防护林他们都捐钱
<MeaCulpa> 泡沫大的不得了，亏中国给他揉掉了
<yunfan> 还放贷款
<onlylove> yunfan: 今年又是甲午年，估计日本真挑事有些事情不好说
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: onlylove 没人挑事
<yunfan> onlylove: 挑也好 不挑也罢 不干咱们事
<onlylove> yunfan: 甲午海战的事情一堆人记着呢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 希望如此
<yunfan> onlylove: 日本是选举制 就算来殖民 至少土地也是私有
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: onlylove 都是Lockhead Martin的特工
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: :-)
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这你都不知道，Lockhead的特工在中日zf里弄得阿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你看看 F-35 业绩
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 美国后10年不用愁了阿
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 中日韩可以效仿 联合王国 合并算了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 中日都是美国的属国
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: honywell因为F35在被调查呢
<MeaCulpa> 连韩国都定了F-35单子
<CyrusYzGTt> .. fedora 35?
<MeaCulpa> F-35特性一看就是卖日韩的
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: fighter -35
<MeaCulpa> 都是上百架的订单阿
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 贵国不是飞机上什么组件都用3d打印了么
<MeaCulpa> 光这一个买卖，就是上千亿了
<yunfan> 以后估计是出口机器了
<MeaCulpa> 反正都是托
<MeaCulpa> zf 百姓，都是给美帝打工的，我也是，挺好
<yunfan> 我现在更看好3d打印电力无人机
<yunfan> 一个小导弹见装个十几架 出门秒东南亚那些国家
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 不好玩，不能打飞机， 起码要激光
<yunfan> 比鱼政船威武
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: F-35不能打飞机？
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 带空空导弹就行了吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不知道贵国有没有类似 darpa这种机构
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不知
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我倒是现在觉得中日很热乎阿
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 表面一套，背地里眉来眼去
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 还存心弄点领土争端，大家拉高一下军费，刺激一下内需
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 日本在改教科书
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我们教科书还不是一个太监说了算
<freeflying> gfrog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6749406/
<freeflying> gfrog, strace貌似没看到
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 而且安倍的外祖父是战犯嫌犯
<roylez> yunfan: 在家爽不？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，有看头
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 如果安倍沿着外祖父的路线走，搞不好出啥
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 能出啥？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看看希特勒
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 双方常规武器那么弱，能出啥？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 对仍原子弹么
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过/var/log/auth.log里有log
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 怎么带领德国从一战的经济衰退走出来的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不用看，我们没那个
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 三一重工?
<gfrog> freeflying: 待会儿开会问问他们。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我说的是日本
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 日本也不用看阿，就那样了，双方都没实力
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 希特勒赶上好时候，直接带德国起来，后来就打波兰去了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 就是帮老大US刷刷xp
 * adam8157 困
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: us，看奥黑那熊样，自己都能搞到关门
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 反正我不看好us
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: US就是世界
 * MeaCulpa NBA冠军都叫World Champion...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 要不是苏联解体，现在还不知道啥样
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那不好，没东欧艳星看了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 求解救...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我听说米帝的新船福特问题多多？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu桌面文字显示全部都是方框如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454613 如题。求大神指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 allencai — 2014-01-14 17:05
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还求呢
<gygy> 发射无人导弹。
<MeaCulpa> 无人导弹...
<gygy> roylez: 观世音
<MeaCulpa> 有人导弹是啥样子...
<MeaCulpa> 人间大炮？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38022
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Java之父逐个评价甲骨文对Sun技术的处理
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 就是 Kamikaze
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 恐龙特急克塞号？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...恩
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 有人导弹神风啊
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 我说是怎么从地面将其击落。
<onlylove> gygy: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38023
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | EA宣布《模拟城市》将有离线模式
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Solaris还有lic fee?
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 想起日本动画上，小无人机，多角度发射激光
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: solaris有X86
<gygy> onlylove: 有能力就抓住你们当苦力
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 根据当年打U2的经验，用竹竿戳
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Gosling怎么都在扯些无关紧要的
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 我想到 磁铁
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我觉得sparc处理器，不过这个主要在fusijsu那
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我一直觉得SUN的硬件，存储，OS， 系统软就爱你之类牛阿
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 富士通……总是拼错
<gygy> 不用啊。发射N多小气球带激光发射器打飞机。。。打完了再滑翔回基地。。。
<gygy> lol
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我记得01年还是啥时候，我在家新华书店看到过x86的solaris
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个没准是opensolaris
<gygy> onlylove:  下载opensolaris 吧
<perr> 那些武器都是浮云...仍一个连的贪官过去就可以亡了小日本
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 或者 进行空间 禁固 ，
<CyrusYzGTt> perr§ +10086
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38025
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 日本核反应堆控制室发现恶意程序
<MeaCulpa> perr: 日本男子平均身高早灭了我国了吧／
<MeaCulpa> perr: 不是小日本了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 人种改良没起大面积作用，只是少部分
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有数据么...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没有
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 人家改良了以后还是日本国籍，我国的改良以后就肉翻了....
<perr> MeaCulpa► 把生长激素当疫苗一样普及下就完胜小日本
<onlylove> perr: 这是不想过的节奏
<MeaCulpa> perr: 好主意，稍微有点指端肥大
<onlylove> perr: 你以为生长激素是糖豆
<MeaCulpa> perr: 还能改变脸型，现在的女人不是喜欢大鼻子么
<MeaCulpa> perr: 天才阿
<MeaCulpa> 人类生长激素正好可以让我国的人脸更加西方化，不锉
<MeaCulpa> 妹子喜欢
<MeaCulpa> 鼻子变大，眉骨变发达，就是颧骨要抹掉点
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 非洲人么。
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 以后满大街梁朝伟阿
<gygy> MeaCulpa: 梁朝伟谁啊。
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 谁让妹子喜欢那种，不喜欢我这样脸盆脸的
<gygy> 梁朝伟 是什么样的。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 脸盆……凹进去的么
 * gygy 睡了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还是和波斯猫那样平的
<MeaCulpa> gygy: 闷骚样吧，形容不出
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我见过一个凹进去的，吓人呢
<onlylove> 突然觉得2s一次的采样对于100G的数据来说，太频繁
<onlylove> 画图会累死
<onlylove> 30min了……
<onlylove> 以前都是画几分钟
<onlylove> 最要命的是不是有个节点死了……
<perr> 以 哦你利用
<perr> 基于以 onlylove 为原型的bug而开发的软件让服务器崩溃乃至死机???
<onlylove> perr: 你起开
<onlylove> 被kill掉4个重来了……
<onlylove> 果然死了个节点！
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 是不是所以市面上的andorid都可以刷Ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454614 RT！我现在有一个昂达的渣渣PAD V819mini，不知道可不可以刷Ubuntu，还有如何刷？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cy6751108 — 2014-01-14 17:49
<gygy> cherrot: 吃萝卜
<onlylove> gygy: 我刚刚的cluster死了一个node
<onlylove> gygy: dell的服务器质量就是不行
<gygy> onlylove: 不懂。我只感觉是集群某点坏了——从语义上来说。
<gygy> onlylove: dell的服务器并不是按照全天运行设计的。
<onlylove> gygy: 6个节点，坏了一个
<onlylove> gygy: 那是按啥设计……双11秒杀？
<onlylove> gygy: 秒杀完了就可以扔了？
<gygy> onlylove: dell是中国企业
<gygy> onlylove: 明白偷工减料
<onlylove> gygy: 估计外企决计不会买中国本土服务器
<gygy> onlylove: 没有啊，双十一再多买点服务器呗。
<onlylove> gygy: 然后ibm和hp太贵
<onlylove> gygy: 多买服务器替换？
<gygy> onlylove: 嗯嗯。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Java之父逐个评价甲骨文对Sun技术的处理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454615 在甲骨文收购Sun四周年之际，Java之父James Gosling 逐一评价了甲骨文对Sun不同技术的处理结果 。Gosling在2010年离开了甲骨文，目前担任海洋机器人公司Liquid Robotics的首席软件架构师。Gosling认为甲
<^k^>  ─> 骨文对Solaris OS的处理是灾难性的，彻底杀死了Solaris，因为许可费太高，Solaris服务器用户只能迁移到Linux；他认为甲骨文对Java、GlassFish和 …
<gygy> onlylove: 稳赚不赔
<cherrot> gygy: ..
<onlylove> gygy: 我怀疑12306也是dell的机器
<gygy> onlylove: 人很少评估长时间的成本，但是会评估短时间的——老外都是这样。
<gygy> onlylove: 老外比中国人更短视
<gygy> cherrot: 萝卜白菜一锅炖炖
<cherrot> gygy: 叽歪叽歪
<gygy> cherrot: 介绍你的男朋友到这里来啊。
<onlylove> gygy: ……
<cherrot> gygy: 媒婆？
<gygy> cherrot: 。他么。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 要告诉你他是谁不
<cherrot> onlylove: 谁是谁？
<gygy> onlylove: 他知道，他是第一个发觉的
<onlylove> cherrot: gygy
<cherrot> onlylove: 知道啊  lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 难道你真的和maple在一起了？
<cherrot> onlylove: 没 我在长江头 他在长江尾
<gygy> cherrot: 呃。你现在在青海？
<cherrot> gygy: 。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 这果断在一起的节奏啊……
<gygy> cherrot: 父母又要给相亲了。
<onlylove> cherrot: 唉……
 * gygy 上面一个哥哥结婚了，保护伞少了一层
<cherrot> gygy: 我可以把媒婆借给你
<cherrot> onlylove: 么么哒
<cherrot> onlylove: 不要难过
 * gygy 家里最近30年，结婚的人平均年龄为30
<Pudge> 求相亲
<gygy> 好象是。
<onlylove> cherrot: 我有毛难过的，和我竞争妹子的一下少了2
<gygy> Pudge: 呃。你？你不是有老婆了，还要妹子？
<Pudge> onlylove: 会算么？妹子也少了2！！！
<gygy> Pudge: 难道被ntr了？。。。
<gygy> !imadper的诅咒
<Pudge> gygy: 你又是谁的小号
<gygy> 谁添加一个有趣的句子记录
<onlylove> Pudge: 怎么会，cherrot 和maple在一起，有没说他了的妹子在一起
<gygy> Pudge: 我id没变吧。
<gygy> Pudge: whois就看到了
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本suspend to ram,电池能顶多长时间？
<Pudge> jusss: 你还需要吃多久药，就能顶多久
<Pudge> gygy: 不记得。
<onlylove> jusss: 你电池还多少电……
<jusss> Pudge: 你今天又吃多药了吧
<gygy> Pudge: ...那我就算变回去你也不知道。有意思么
<cherrot> onlylove: 哥是男女通吃的
<gygy> cherrot: 被培养出来了
<jusss> onlylove: 我记得还有30%是echo mem>/sys/power/state 然后在打开就变成了20%
 * gygy 突然想伤 cherrot 的心。。。可以么。。。
<cherrot> gygy: 前后都搞
<cherrot> gygy: 噗  你爱上我了？
<jusss> imtxc_away: 第三集看完了没呀
<gygy> cherrot: 不是，我记得你以前的妹子也变男女通吃的——你说
<jusss> imtxc_away: 莫娘要回归了，第三季的boss弱爆了，除了会个记忆殿堂，别的啥能力也没，比莫娘差远了
<gygy> leeeee: 乐
<gygy> huntxu: 蓄胡哥
<leeeee> 你咋换来换去？
<gygy> leeeee: 是么。你记错了
<jusss> onlylove: suspend to ram也很费电？
<leeeee>  gygy [~jiero@182.41.198.117]
<cherrot> gygy: 嗯哪
<gygy> leeeee: 昨天你也是和这个id对话的
<onlylove> jusss: 基本不费电，就是ram的电
<gygy> cherrot: 。。。伤到了。。。
<cherrot> gygy: 那是因为前任脑瘫
<leeeee> gygy: 昨天我根本不知道是你啊
<leeeee> 我说谁呢
<leeeee> 搞了半天是你。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 就是jiero啊
<jusss> onlylove: 那笔记本的电池应该能支持一晚上吧
<leeeee> 对啊 我今天才发现嘛。。
<onlylove> jusss: 如果一切正常，没问题
<jusss> onlylove: 话说你们笔记本是一天关机一次吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 但是我不保证你的笔记本电池是正常的
<jusss> onlylove: 还是直接就不管机了
<onlylove> jusss: 也不保证你的电脑是不是suspend了
<jusss> onlylove: 都echo mem>/sys/power/state还不是suspend ?
<onlylove> jusss: 经常不开机，因为太累了，公司这个一直不关，台式机
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道suspend执行的啥啊
<jusss> onlylove: 那笔记本呢
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说了，心情好了开机玩游戏，因为是windows
<cherrot> onlylove: 我都是睡眠。。
<onlylove> jusss: 加班累了就不管了
<cherrot> onlylove: 我是一台游戏机 一台办公机
<Pudge> leeeee: 你还搭理他。我就直接装不认识！
<onlylove> jusss: 别在乎那点启动时间，节约点电
<leeeee> Pudge: 卧槽 ！ 还有这种方法？
<onlylove> leeeee: 简单粗暴有效
<jusss> onlylove: 每天开机一次感觉有点累
<onlylove> jusss: 我要是和你说我电脑的电源键有毛病，开机要按好几次，你不得累死
<leeeee> == 你们这不是欺负她么
<leeeee> 他。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不欺负他，欺负你，咋样
<jusss> onlylove: 我电源键有时也这样，需要长按才行
<leeeee> == 为什么就是要欺负别人呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，不欺负你了，调戏你
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求救~如何让中文linux下date +"%b"显示英文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454616 如何让中文linux下date +"%b"显示Jan而非 1月 注:env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 date +"%b" 无效 统计信息: 发表于 由 lei00618 — 2014-01-14 18:23
<leeeee> 切切切
<onlylove> leeeee: 再哄哄你，下班了，准备回家
<leeeee> 眼睛都掉了
<onlylove> leeeee: 发生了啥
<leeeee> 我今天发现一个很有趣的东西
<leeeee> 放在微波炉里面加热的小熊
<onlylove> leeeee: 啥？
<onlylove> leeeee: 微波炉里面不是啥都能放的
<onlylove> 下班下班
<leeeee> 就是小熊玩偶 放在微波炉里面加热啊
<leeeee> 然后可以缓解痛经
<leeeee> 是不是涨姿势了！！！
<leeeee> 以后你可以送女朋友绝对拉轰
<onlylove> leeeee: 拿出来暖手么，痛经这事情要找中医调理的，临时加热只是暂时解决问题
<leeeee> 可以啊 身体里面是薰衣草和小麦
<jusss> leeeee: 痛经这种问题，男的都不考虑的。。。
<leeeee> 女生对这种可爱的东西本来就没什么抵御能力吧
<leeeee> jusss: 你可以送你的妹子呀
<jusss> leeeee: 万一被骂变态怎么办
<leeeee> 为什么？？你给妹纸买大号创可贴也不会被骂啊
<jusss> leeeee: 会吧，如果某天突然一个男的送你个大号创可贴，估计你也感觉他有问题
<leeeee> == 我的意思是 正在恋爱中啊
<leeeee> 不是这样送也太夸张了好吧?
<leeeee> 最近有几个朋友在问这个薰衣草小熊, 我也买了3个,1大2小,给我女人.
<leeeee> 看见没
<leeeee> 就是这样
<Nova_> 最近接触fedora 很不适应。fedora编译软件的时候有没有 像apt-get build-dep这样好用的命令？
<jusss> Nova_: 编译软件不都有makefile？
<Nova_> jusss: 缺少好多包，想找个方便的命令
<Nova_> jusss: 用ubuntu的时候 apt-get build-dep 就挺好。
<gygy>   leeeee 谁给你买的小熊？
<leeeee> 没人给我买 啊
<leeeee> 我这是复制的
 * jusss 真希望莫娘和卷福能幸福快乐的生活在一起
<leeeee> 是谁啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 访客无法用ls查看755权限目录下的内容列表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454617 按照linux的权限设置，如果一个目录的权限为drwxr-xr-x，则其他用户拥有进入该目录及读取该目录下档案名的权限。但我在自己的Ubuntu 13.10上测试发现，用访客身份想要查看755权限目录内档案
<^k^>  ─> 名列表时，居然报“权限不够”的错误！测试结果如下图，实在搞不明白原因，谁能够解释下？ 755test.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 heqiyu34 — …
<gygy> 没事了。有些明白了。
<gygy> 我当考虑某些事情时，就变的冷血了。
<gygy> 可怕。
 * gygy 拜 lainme
 * gygy 开溜
<abineQ> unity 环境真是让人抓狂
<abineQ> 在LXDE下可以连续不断运行上好几个星期都没有任何问题
<abineQ> Unity一天能崩溃好几次
<yunfan> roylez: 一般般
<hxhxhh> sun公司可惜了
<abineQ> hxhxhh: 有什么好可惜的
<leeeee> 困
<leeeee> ==
<perr> 有谁知道啥出名的嵌入式频道哦?
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog, 还在办公室啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，刚开完会
<gfrog> freeflying: 越干越闹心
<adam8157> imtxc_away: 你的ip被block了吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 为毛大晚上跑上来？ 我记得你以前晚上是不上来的
<adam8157> yunfan: 没有shadowsocks用了, 上来求救
<adam8157> yunfan: 救救我
<yunfan> adam8157: 简单 哥有
<gygy> adam8157: shadowsocks是啥
<adam8157> yunfan: pm我下 我明天应该就不用了
<gygy> g shadowsocks
<^k^> gygy: shadowsocks http://lmgtfy.com/ |shadowsocks|. download. Clients · Servers. config |...| |Shadowsocks| is released under the GPLv3 license or the MIT license. Site by Max Lv. Theme by Karma.
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不能上gmail?
<adam8157> yunfan: 才几行哦
<sqq> ksdjkd
<sqq> dskjsdjkc
<sqq> shao ae
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34723.html 笑话标题:穿新鞋 : 霍布金斯买了一双新鞋,他把鞋放在柜子里,没有马上穿。 他的朋友觉得很奇怪,就问他:"为什么不穿?" 霍布金斯说:"是这样,售货员告诉我穿新鞋头几天会感到有点紧,所以我只好过几天再穿。"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 登录后黑屏+鼠标箭头 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454618 统计信息: 发表于 由 steven88 — 2014-01-14 20:06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 把新手吸引进来的必须 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454620 1）能用QQ，最好带上微信 2）可以看视频，最好快播 3）可以完美使用旺旺，淘宝客户端。 4）招商银行客户端。 统计信息: 发表于 由 laoyao02 — 2014-01-14 20:37
<onlylove> l5e还在，继续逗妹子
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求linux版本的matlab http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454621 请问谁有linux版本的matlab下载地址，非常感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2014-01-14 20:53
<roylez> gfrog: 有好事没
<gfrog> roylez: 好毛线
<gfrog> roylez: 郁闷死
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25576718
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ BBC News - China cloning on an 'industrial scale'
<gfrog> roylez: 没功夫看。
 * gfrog 下班！
<roylez> gfrog: 现在就下班了，卢瑟
<roylez> gfrog: 我还在开会呢
<onlylove> roylez: 你现在上班吗？
<mk3548208> 有哪位大神自己从头编译过linux的？
<gfrog> roylez: 啧啧
<imtxc> onlylove: 主席是夜总会的嘛
<roylez> onlylove: 我从中午开始上班，晚上开会
<imtxc> 半夜开会的
<onlylove> mk3548208: 从头开始，你蛋疼不
<onlylove> mk3548208: 给你点hint，LFS
<abineQ> mk
<mk3548208> onlylove, 玩玩，其实我想要把当前系统打包成livecd
<onlylove> mk3548208: 看不懂英文的话，冲天飞豹
<mk3548208> onlylove, LFS之前看过
<abineQ> mk3548208: 弄块板子从硬件驱动开始写
<onlylove> abineQ: 你更狠……
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装ati13.12时生成deb包这一步过不了啦。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454622 ubuntu13.1系统 AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver Installer/Packager ===================================================================== Generating package: Ubuntu/source Resolving build dependencies... (synaptic:3141): GLib-GObject-C
<^k^>  ─> RITICAL **: g_object_set_data: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed (synaptic:3141): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance (synaptic:3141): GLib-GObject-CRITIC …
<jusss> imtxc: 莫娘要回归了
<mk3548208> onlylove, 其实我只是想定制系统而已
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你说的从头开始编译Linux，不就是从源码开始么，就是lfs啊
<imtxc> 谁给我个帽子
<imtxc> freeflying: 球帽子
<jusss> imtxc: 卷福又要抛弃华生回归莫娘的怀抱了
<abineQ> mk3548208: 额，你最好连编译器也给定制了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 定制系统是定制系统，和从头编译两码事
<imtxc> happyaron: 求帽子
<onlylove> imtxc: 有啥好的
<imtxc> jusss: 你TM再剧透老子 ignore 你
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要 kickban jusss
<jusss> imtxc: 你还没看？
<abineQ> imtxc: 快去看
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯很好，我精神上支持你，我没帽子
<jusss> imtxc: 我都是一出来就看的
<gfrog> imtxc: 你要绿的？
<onlylove> gfrog: 别这样……
<abineQ> gfrog: LOL
<imtxc> gfrog: 他们没机会.........
 * imtxc 是不是暴露了屌丝的身份
<onlylove> imtxc: 这里面除了竹席都是卢瑟，无所谓暴露不暴露
<jusss> s/都/
<jusss> 21:22 < onlylove> imtxc: 这里面除了竹席是卢瑟，无所谓暴露不暴露
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [ubuntu 13.10(64bit)]默认已不需要启用multiarch支持i386来运行steam? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454623 [ubuntu 13.10(64bit)]默认已不需要启用multiarch支持i386来运行steam? 我发现13.10 的64bit版本下默认,像原来需要追加multiarch i386的,现在直接,sudo apt-get install 包名:i386 就直接可
<imtxc> roylez: 动手吧， ban 了 jusss
<onlylove> jusss: 哎……被你发现了
<jusss> roylez: 又啥好看的没
<roylez> imtxc: 懒得动
<roylez> jusss: 没空
<perr> jusss► 乃刚出来就去看..精神可嘉
<jusss> perr: 因为实在很好看呀
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，乱改我的话
<perr> jusss► 乃刚从哪出来?
<jusss> perr: 我一连看完两季之后，第三季马上就放出来了，就跟完了
<jusss> onlylove: 没有呀，只是s/都/ 一下下
<onlylove> jusss: 你等着
<onlylove> happyaron: 帽子借用下 cc freeflying
<onlylove> imtxc: 你帽子要来没
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: list index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 130, in track_modes)
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<onlylove> 跑了……
<onlylove> 算了，把帽子还回去
<onlylove> imtxc: 我把jusss吓跑了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你刚才说的是啥电视剧
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级到13.10后 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454624 如图，怎么才能把他们给勾上，点一下，输入密码没反应，头一次升级，不知怎么弄 统计信息: 发表于 由 tianyiytw — 2014-01-14 21:34
 * archl 恨讨厌高大全——比如毛泽东
<archl> nyfair: 呃。夜里你也在
<onlylove> archl: 又改回来了？
<onlylove> archl: 那个人不是高大全
<archl> onlylove: 找不到自己了
<archl> onlylove: 电视里是。
<onlylove> archl: 好吧……
<archl> onlylove: 高大全这种东西就虚构的
<onlylove> archl: 只能说，在电视里面那个时代，好像确实是，但是一个人不可能一辈子那样是吧
<archl> onlylove: 呃。没懂你说的什么。
<onlylove> archl: 毛在新中国之前，还是没啥可挑剔的
<onlylove> archl: 也不能完全那么说，但是，相对而言
<yunfan> onlylove: 有个叫耿氏二极管的 能出上T的震荡 真够变态的
<onlylove> yunfan: 二极管啊，我就记得齐纳和雪崩了……
<yunfan> onlylove: 毛的前后表现刚好说明了  实行民主制度的好处  你看就算是坏人都要冒充好人
<leeeee> == 刚看到一个新闻
<leeeee> 题为 最美伪娘秒杀女星。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个冒充有点……反正……
<onlylove> leeeee: 我今天看nyfair发过一个帖子……说是百度贴吧的药娘吧……
<onlylove> leeeee: 然后被雷的外焦里嫩
<leeeee> 药娘是啥？
<onlylove> leeeee: 我啥都不知道……
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正毛的做法是，需要你的时候拉拢你，不需要或者你成为矛盾的时候打击你
<leeeee> 最美伪娘小灿拥有白皙的肌肤以及完美的脸蛋，他的古装打扮绝对比神仙姐姐还要仙！
<perr> leeeee► 推荐个好听的歌谣
<leeeee> 这评价。。。
<Pudge> 泡沫，挺好听的啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 伪娘无限好，可惜木有胸
<leeeee> 有人说，伪娘小灿是至今为止装扮的最好的伪娘，因此他也被称为最美伪娘。小灿的伪娘相片被广泛转载，不少男性朋友甚至向这位伪娘发出了求爱宣言，也有人大呼，中国的伪娘简直可以秒杀泰国的人妖，若是拿到选美大赛，必定夺魁无疑。
<onlylove> leeeee: 新版玉刚姐么
<leeeee> 跟李玉刚不一样啊
<leeeee> 据了解，小灿首次亮相于优酷网所主办的才艺比赛《我是传奇》第四期中，其惟妙惟肖的扮相，令现场的评委团失控，评委之中，有的茫然不知如何回应、有的不自觉说了禁播词、其中一位评委甚至将麦拿反了，更离谱的是，有人说下次一定记得穿上黑丝，那样更性感更妩媚。
<leeeee> 其实，这位“最美伪娘”是个纯爷们儿，男装打扮时同样是一名帅小伙！
<onlylove> leeeee: 我再提供个人给你，马里山
<leeeee> 唉。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 恶心下
<leeeee> 自愧不如
<leeeee> perr: 歌谣是什么？我听的都是口水歌
<leeeee> onlylove: 确实被。。
<leeeee> 在2013.02.01日本NTV世界番付节目中受邀担任中国嘉宾并获封”世界第一美少年“的封号
<leeeee> 马里山。。
<leeeee> 看来确实是什么人都有啊。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 今天不该刷你三观的……唉……
<leeeee> 唉。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> leeeee: 要再来次不？
<onlylove> imtxc: 估计今晚上jusss应该不会来了
<Pudge> 要再来次不。。。
<Pudge> 好邪恶。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 仁者见仁，邪恶的人眼里只能看到邪恶
<gcell> perr: 小说看完了吗？
<perr> gcell► 没看呢,看电视剧去了
<gcell> 囧
<onlylove> perr: 啥电视剧
<leeeee> 不要
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，其实那是我知道的最恶心的了
<perr> onlylove► 雍正王朝
<onlylove> perr: 很老的电视剧的样子……对清宫戏兴趣不是很大了
<perr> onlylove► 主要是历史局,让我反思下人生而已
<onlylove> perr: 史记，二十四史
<gcell> perr: 前阵子重看了康熙王朝
<gcell> 都是老戏骨，演得是真好
<perr> gcell► 康熙王朝那个在体现人跟人之间的制约上不那么真实,有点扯
<gcell> perr: 比如？
<onlylove> perr: 其实很讨厌勾心斗角的东西
<perr> gcell► 康熙除敖拜时就几个宫廷侍卫就摆平了,在雍正王朝里,即便得了王位,还要有军事力量依托,如果敖拜一方的军事力量反叛有如何是好
<onlylove> perr: 应该不是这么简单的
<gcell> perr: 孝庄可不是摆设
<perr> onlylove► 所以感觉康熙王朝里的故事不是那么真实,用几个人就制约了一方的力量?
<onlylove> perr: 孝庄皇后啊
<onlylove> perr: 摄政王
<gcell> perr: 鳌拜被明正典刑之后，难道还有将军敢起兵造反？真正的铁杆已经奉调入京了，其他的也不是都忠于鳌拜的
<onlylove> perr: 康熙王朝那是为了体现康熙，所以说几个侍卫，你别忘了，康熙为了除鳌拜，忍了多久
<perr> onlylove► 那太扯了,几大力量不夺王位就有些那个了,靠名位就能做王位?
<onlylove> perr: 名不正言不顺，你夺了位也没人服
<gcell> 再说了，康熙那头还有索尼的大批亲信
<onlylove> perr: 政治不光光是靠拳头的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就没要到过帽子
<gcell> onlylove: 同意这个观点
<onlylove> perr: 你可以凭武力篡位，那其他和你差不多的呢，他们看你原来和他们差不多，现在比他们高了，他们能好受？能让你得逞？
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> perr: 知道螃蟹的故事不，一篮子螃蟹，不盖盖子，没有一个跑得掉
<leeeee> 小黄人太可爱了
<perr> onlylove► 如果是我的,我想他们会让我得逞的,哈哈,不说这个了
<gcell> perr: 后面也交代了，康熙一直在监视鳌拜，密探送到人家家门口了都
<onlylove> perr: 因为一旦有想跑的，下面的就会把它拉下来
<onlylove> sssssss: 咋，你还敢回来
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得你曾经有过一段时间的帽子
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> sssssss: 下次换马甲之前，记得吧hostname改下
<imtxc> whois sssssss
<_newleaves_> ！！！
<onlylove> imtxc: jusss
<sssssss> onlylove: 哪有hostname
<leeeee> 。。。。
<sssssss> onlylove: username nickname 哪有hostname
<leeeee> 我说怎么5S和7S同时出现了呢
<imtxc> leeeee: lol
<imtxc> leeeee: 5s 不在
<onlylove> sssssss: 算了，不能教你
<leeeee> 鬼说鬼不在
<sssssss> onlylove: 我的hostname就是localhost
<onlylove> sssssss: 本以为你不会回来了，所以把帽子还回去了
<sssssss> onlylove: 你从哪能看到我hostname
<onlylove> sssssss: 哦，那样的话，那个值你应该改不掉了
<sssssss> onlylove: ctcp version?
<onlylove> sssssss: ~xxxxx@27.129.246.93
<onlylove> sssssss: 我觉得应该在客户端里面设置
<Pudge> onlylove: 别这么麻烦，换家网吧就行了
<sssssss> onlylove: ip地址没法改，那个叫username
<sssssss> onlylove: username可以随便叫，下次我把user name改成 onlylove
<onlylove> sssssss: 你随便，反正我自己的username你不知道
<onlylove> sssssss: 我都是用chatzilla的
<sssssss> onlylove: ircname  : New Now Know How
<onlylove> sssssss: 或者是web
<sssssss> onlylove [~chatzilla@61.148.242.37]
<onlylove> sssssss: 我用irssi的时候极少，你基本别想找到我的username
<sssssss> onlylove: irc的这个username随便改，跟你机器的user name不一样，只是默认用它
<onlylove> sssssss: 我知道啊
<sssssss> onlylove: 我这个xxxxx也根本不是我的user name
<onlylove> sssssss: 我因为启动irssi的时候默认用我的username，结果已经被reg了
<onlylove> sssssss: 是不久前的事情，早知道把我的username 注册下
<sssssss> freeflying: 你在这都8年了
<sssssss> roylez: 你都在6年了
<sssssss> imtxc: 你在这2年了
<imtxc> sssssss: 你怎么知道
<sssssss> imtxc: 22:30 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on imtxc (account imtxc):
<sssssss> 22:30 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : May 08 05:51:53 2011 (2  years, 36 weeks, 0 days, 08:38:11 ago)
<freeflying> sssssss, 你咋知道
<sssssss> freeflying: 22:31 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on freeflying (account  freeflying):
<sssssss> 22:31 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Jun 10 07:32:44 2005 (8  years, 31 weeks, 3 days, 06:59:05 ago)
<imtxc> freeflying: 前辈
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天把玩了一下 D7100, 太重了
<freeflying> 实际上可能还不止
<onlylove> imtxc: 单反嘛，重点是自然的
<sssssss> freeflying: 注册时间8年，主席6年，阿蛋4年
<sssssss> imtxc: 你的好基友的nick注册时间才1年
<sssssss> imtxc: 你可以当他的前辈了
<imtxc> sssssss: 谁
<onlylove> imtxc: imadper
<sssssss> imtxc: 22:33 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on imadper (account imadper):
<imtxc> onlylove: 他之前没有注册而已
<sssssss> 22:33 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : May 21 11:02:39 2012 (1 year,  34 weeks, 0 days, 03:31:12 ago)
<imtxc> onlylove: 而且你看人12年注册的，已经有帽子了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我一直也没注册啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 前几天自己的username被注册了，那个不爽啊
<imtxc> sssssss: 你再挖挖，这个频道最早来的人是谁
<imtxc> 酷啪跟神
<Pudge> 毫无疑问是ChanServ这货
<onlylove> imtxc: chanserv啊
<sssssss> imtxc: ee 7å¹´ 22:36 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on eexpress (account eexpress):
<sssssss> 22:36 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Mar 17 00:53:39 2006 (7  years, 43 weeks, 4 days, 13:42:47 ago)
<imtxc> 肯定有跟 chanserv 同龄的啊
<sssssss> imtxc: nickserv呀
<sssssss> Pudge: nickserv才是最长的,lol
<imtxc> chanserv 也是人拉进来的
<sssssss> imtxc: 酷啪 22:37 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on MeaCulpa (account MeaCulpa):
<onlylove> sssssss: 人问的是这个频道，nickserv丫的和freenode一样长
<sssssss> 22:37 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Apr 22 07:24:39 2008 (5  years, 38 weeks, 2 days, 07:12:53 ago)
<onlylove> sssssss: 看蓉蓉的
<imtxc> sssssss: 挖出更老的来再 cc 我
<sssssss> onlylove: 4å¹´ 22:38 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on happyaron (account  happyaron):
<sssssss> 22:38 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Apr 19 03:35:44 2009 (4  years, 38 weeks, 5 days, 11:02:50 ago)
<sssssss> imtxc: 目测 freeflying 最老
<onlylove> 靠，这不科学
<imtxc> onlylove: 咋，侯总资历最老你不服啊 lol
<onlylove> imtxc: aron才4年？
<imtxc> 丫估计换过nick
<sssssss> 22:40 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on CyrusYzGTt (account  CyrusYzGTt):
<NWMonster> 如何看Nick的信息的？
<imtxc> 之前的nick做了坏事了
<sssssss> 22:40 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Sep 25 12:16:45 2009 (4  years, 16 weeks, 0 days, 02:23:41 ago)
<sssssss> CyrusYzGTt: 你都在这4年啦
 * imtxc 睡觉
<onlylove> imtxc: ubuntu是从04年开始有的，如果我没记错，那假设从那年就有的话
<onlylove> imtxc: 这频道应该10年了
<sssssss> onlylove: 这个频道06年
<sssssss> onlylove: 这个频道2006年建的
<onlylove> 哦，那freeflying 和频道一样长时间了
<onlylove> 不对，比频道还长……
<perr> 最早的记录是2011.11.4的
<sssssss> 22:42 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #Ubuntu-CN:
<sssssss> 22:42 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : BlueTraveler
<sssssss> 22:42 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Registered : Mar 03 13:31:58 2006 (7  years, 45 weeks, 4 days, 01:10:18 ago)
<sssssss> onlylove: freeflying 比这个频道长
<Pudge> 这频道这么落后，我出国的时候还不存在呢
<onlylove> sssssss: 我应该是08年之前来过的感觉，或者09年之前来过，不过那时候的web有个随机的guestname
<Pudge> 为什么总给人一种比qq还要古老的感觉
<NWMonster> -NickServ- Information on NWMonster (account NWMonster):
<NWMonster> -NickServ- Registered : May 29 15:05:58 2010 (3 years, 32 weeks, 6 days, 23:37:26 ago)
<sssssss> onlylove: webn应该没有过随机name，你去的应该是efnet
<NWMonster> 感觉我好年轻啊
<onlylove> sssssss: 就是论坛里面的那个chat入口
<sssssss> onlylove: 没去过论坛入口
<onlylove> sssssss: 那时候是guestxxxx的缺省nick
<onlylove> sssssss: 论坛上面的标签，最右边，有个chat
<onlylove> sssssss: 就是web入口
<sssssss> 22:45 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on BlueTraveler (account  BlueTraveler):
<sssssss> 22:45 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Apr 25 14:00:26 2005 (8  years, 38 weeks, 0 days, 00:44:35 ago)
<Pudge> 当年初中高中时候进去的新浪聊天室比这里还古老啊
<sssssss> 22:45 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last addr  : ~BlueT@ubuntu/member/BlueT
<sssssss> 22:45 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : Dec 21 06:36:10 2013 (3  weeks, 3 days, 08:08:51 ago)
<onlylove> Pudge: 只是这个频道年轻而已，freenode很老了
<sssssss> onlylove: 创始人怎么不来这个频道？
<onlylove> sssssss: 谁create的
<sssssss> freeflying: 创始人咋不来这个频道？
<sssssss> onlylove: bluetraveler
<sssssss> 22:42 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #Ubuntu-CN:
<sssssss> 22:42 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : BlueTraveler
<onlylove> sssssss: 估计换nick了，或者是不玩了吧
<freeflying> sssssss, 人早就不屌丝了,还来这里干啥
<onlylove> freeflying: 说的你好像还是的样子
<freeflying> onlylove, 确实是啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 和我比？
<sssssss> freeflying: 他肉身出国了？
<onlylove> freeflying: 我还没出过国呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 哪怕是工作原因
<onlylove> freeflying: 一直想去岛国转转，丫的那群政客，烦死了
<onlylove> freeflying: 前几天看了篇日本的北海道游记，心里又长草了
<freeflying> onlylove, 高大上啊
<freeflying> onlylove, 我们出差都是去屌丝干活的
<onlylove> freeflying: 有毛好高大上的……
<onlylove> freeflying: 结婚没，没结婚搞个岛国妹子回来？
<onlylove> freeflying: 你干活是赚钱，我瞎逛可是花钱啊
<sssssss> freeflying: 他儿子都会打酱油了
<onlylove> sssssss: 不记得你会打酱油啊
<sssssss> s/ freeflying / onlylove
<sssssss> onlylove: 打
<sssssss> onlylove: ä½ 
<sssssss> onlylove: 妹
<onlylove> sssssss: 今晚上没kick你，被你跑了，自然要把场子找回来
<sssssss> onlylove: 找
<sssssss> onlylove: ä½ 
<sssssss> onlylove: 妹
<onlylove> sssssss: 我手机上没那游戏
<sssssss> onlylove: Pudge教给我的
<nova_> make时发生错误 cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<nova_> 。。。
<nova_> 打错
<nova_> moc: Cannot open options file specified with @  这是什么问题？
<sssssss> onlylove: 找到创始人信息了
<sssssss> onlylove: http://studio.bluet.org/resume
<^k^> ⇪ t: BlueT 的簡歷 | BlueT.org Studio
<sssssss> 出生年月日: 民國 73/06/26
<nova_> moc: Cannot open options file specified with @   求解
<sssssss> 这个民国是什么年代？
<onlylove> sssssss: 台湾人……
<sssssss> onlylove: Official Ubuntu Member (Ubuntu 國際官方成員)
<onlylove> sssssss: 是的
<sssssss> onlylove: 貌似很厉害的样子
<sssssss> onlylove: Learning Perl 3/e - O'Reilly (Perl 學習手冊第三版, 歐萊禮出版社) 翻譯團隊 - 2002
<sssssss> onlylove: 看人家这简历，擦，真猛
<onlylove> sssssss: 翻译而已
<onlylove> sssssss: 小骆驼第三版繁体翻译
<nova_> make的时候 出错 moc: Cannot open options file specified with @ 求解答
<onlylove> sssssss: 简体的是盛春
<zenNamaste> nova_: 你说的不是一个问句.
<onlylove> sssssss: 别觉得猛，和你说，台湾的IT氛围和学术氛围，比大陆强
<nova_> zenNamaste:  make时 出错  提示是 make的时候 出错 moc: Cannot open options file specified with @      求解答
<sssssss> onlylove: 我赶紧能给小骆驼翻译就很猛了
<zenNamaste> nova_: 解答什么? 你说的不是一个问句.
<onlylove> sssssss: 大陆有几个知道linux的，
<onlylove> sssssss: 给你英文版，你翻译下试试嘛
<onlylove> sssssss: 其实很简单的
<onlylove> sssssss: 只要你有perl基础和编程基础
<onlylove> sssssss: 我买中文版之前，看的就是英文版的小骆驼
<onlylove> sssssss: 还在看英文的LWP
<nova_> zenNamaste: 好吧。我整理以下：  make时 发生错误。提示为： moc: Cannot open options file specified with @   该如何处理？
<onlylove> sssssss: http://lwp.interglacial.com/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Perl & LWP
<onlylove> nova_: 软件仓库有moc吧？
<onlylove> nova_: 为啥要自己编译
<onlylove> nova_: apt-get build-dep mocp
<sssssss> onlylove: 23:08 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #Ubuntu-tw:
<sssssss> 23:08 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : BlueTraveler
<sssssss> 23:08 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Registered : Jun 10 02:02:26 2005 (8  years, 31 weeks, 3 days, 13:06:20 ago)
<sssssss> onlylove: #ubuntu-tw也是他建的原来。。。
<nova_> onlylove: 有阿。。 我就是想学习一下
<sssssss> onlylove: 人家估计就是创建#ubuntu-tw,然后附带创建了#ubuntu-cn
<onlylove> sssssss: 也就是说，他建频道是时候捎带着建立的-cn
<onlylove> sssssss: 看看zh的
<onlylove> sssssss: 有没有
<onlylove> nova_: 你想学啥
<sssssss> onlylove: 23:10 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #ubuntu-zh:
<sssssss> 23:10 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : freenode-staff
<sssssss> 23:10 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Registered : Apr 01 07:10:13 2005 (8  years, 41 weeks, 3 days, 08:00:30 ago)
<nova_> onlylove: 抱歉抱歉。我今天装的fedora 。
<zenNamaste> nova_: 你在编译什么软件?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: mocp
<nova_> onlylove: 学习编译软件
<nova_> zenNamaste: fcitx
<onlylove> nova_: 自己查依赖去，
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 他在编译mocp??? 怎么可能?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不是啊……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我就是看前面提示有个moc……
<nova_> 我还是菜鸟 太高端搞不料
<sssssss> 看电影去了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: moc 报错... 编译的时候gcc报错不代表在编译gcc.
<onlylove> nova_: 你要编译软件，首先，你编译的软件依赖的开发包需要存在
<zenNamaste> nova_: 这个不是你应该去解决的问题. 如果你真的想去解决, 去看那个moc命令, 看看后面指定的选项文件是哪个文件.
<onlylove> nova_: 比方说我需要libaio，那就需要libaio-devel（fedora包名）
<zenNamaste> nova_: 应该是生成makefile的时候出问题了.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 依赖库和开发库不全，咋编译啊
<zenNamaste> nova_: 报告给开发应该是更好的办法.
<nova_> onlylove: 按照fcitx上的介绍 cmake已经过了。。  不知道这个MOC是个啥。google也美
<nova_> zenNamaste: 是的 make时错了
<zenNamaste> nova_: Qt Meta Object Compiler  ==>  moc
<onlylove> qt……
<zenNamaste> nova_: moc在编译的时候, 需要指定选项文件, @option-file 这种. 但是可能是你这个makefile指定错位置了.
<zenNamaste> nova_: 换句话说, 是cmake步骤出错了.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我觉得不是指定错了，而是开发库不全
<nova_> zenNamaste: 。。。。可是CMAKE提示OK了亚
<zenNamaste> nova_: 如果你确定你的cmake没有出任何问题. 那你应该向开发报告. 这不是你该解决的问题.
<zenNamaste> nova_: /join #fcitx
<zenNamaste> nova_: 那里面是fcitx开发, 他们能给出比我更好的解释.
<onlylove> nova_: 开发库没装全，继续装包吧，需要啥我也不知道，我是ibus用户
<zenNamaste> nova_: 不过那些人不是很友好.
<nova_> zenNamaste: 奇怪了 昨天在ubuntu上编译fcitx的时候 没问题。。在fedora上就不行。
<nova_> zenNamaste: 哈哈 。好的。。谢谢
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 看吧，估计就是开发库不全
<nova_> onlylove: 好  我再google看看   谢谢
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 他一开始就说是cmake通过了.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: cmake负责检测所有的依赖.
<nova_> zenNamaste: 是的cmake 提示OK
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 如果cmake通过了, 还是缺少依赖, 说明是代码bug.
<nova_> zenNamaste: 完蛋。 这我还是放弃了。。。。超出我能力太多了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我对cmake啥的不懂，我编译hadoop的时候遇到过这种事情
<zenNamaste> nova_: 不用, 去#fcitx问问就好.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: hadoop是什么?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: hadoop编译需要automake
<nova_> zenNamaste: 好
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你不用管hadoop是啥，我告诉你，它需要automake
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 还有一堆的开发lib
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 用apache maven编译
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 然后你也遇到moc的问题了?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不需要qt，那是服务器端程序
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那你为什么要提到hadoop?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 如果你不安装必要的开发库，会有奇怪的错误
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 印象里面是libssl
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我知道. 但是检测是不是有必要的开发库, 是cmake/configure来检查的.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 存在这种情况不，就是没有某个库，可以编译，但是功能不完整之类的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 比方说，我可能需要g++但是系统上没有
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那些是可选依赖. 你有听明白我的话吗?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 如果是可选依赖造成的错误呢
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那么是代码的bug
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我对cmake不懂，我就知道，我编译失败的时候肯定是库不齐
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 就是依赖的问题
<zenNamaste> onlylove: cmake没有检测和指出必要的依赖, 是代码bug
<zenNamaste> cmake的配置是代码的一部分.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 现在你的问题是，忙着指出代码有bug，却不给出可能缺哪个库
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你站在开发者的角度，而不是用户的角度
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 人来提问，是问怎么解决的，不是来报bug的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我给出解决方案了.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我私下认为，帮助解决依赖关系更合适
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你觉得合适, 那你就去做.
<perr> 愿我速知一切法
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你不去做, 反过来怪别人不去做, 义正言辞的批评别人.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我只是指出你的错误，你却说我义正言辞的批评你，我是ibus加debian用户，我不知道fedora怎么装
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那就闭嘴. 我尽我可能的帮他了已经. 做了我能做的. 你怎么就知道我的是错误的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 开发者的bug可以慢慢改，用户需要编译的东西可以通过安装库解决，为什么不先安装必要的库，再去报bug
 * perr  你们要冷静下
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你知道什么是必要的库, 你就说出来, 你不说, 也怪别人不说?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那我说是库不齐有问题么，你懂不懂就bug，bug咋了，不准有吗
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我说不能有了嘛
<zenNamaste> 我就不能说这是bug了?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你的思维很怪.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你可以说是bug，但是解决bug是主要的，而不是揪着cmake不放
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你自己不去解决问题, 反过来要说我做的事情不对. 好吧, 你对.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我的思维是很怪，我如果编译遇到问题，我考虑的是我做错了什么，我缺少啥东西
<perr> ..
<perr> .
<perr> .
<perr> .
<perr> .
<perr> .
<^k^> perr:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 刚也不见你说.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 因为这些东西在别人的机器上是没问题的，所以问题在自己这
<^k^> perr: .. .. ..
<^k^> perr: .. .. ..
<perr> nnd,揍死你  ^k^
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 所以你可以向他指出你的分析.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 而不是来指出我的问题.
<perr> ^k^► 你敢不加q,直接ban嘛
<perr> ^k^► 乃不敢吧
<perr> ^k^► 怕了吧
<^k^> perr, 我觉得可能是少数例外。 23:33 新年快乐 : 16.019天
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我的分析是缺少库，而且我给出了debian下的解决方案，apt-get build-deb
<perr> ^k^► 哼
<^k^> perr, 你想了很多有关当局？ 23:33 新年快乐 : 16.019天
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不用跟我说.
<^k^> perr, 什么是你最喜欢的颜色。 23:33 新年快乐 : 16.019天
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 问题不是我问的.
<perr> ^k^► 你听寂寞在唱歌,轻轻的,狠狠的
<^k^> perr, 现在是什么时候呢？ 23:34 新年快乐 : 16.018天
<onlylove> perr: 别和bot玩了
<GODDOG> 写个机器人 和^@^玩儿吧
<jusss> perr: 我竟然在一个手机小说阅读器里发现了redhat产品资料库
<jusss> perr: jboss fuse openshift
<jusss> perr: 太怪异了
<perr> jusss► 你要和我说啥?
<archl> 新年钟声响起
<jusss> perr: 那是个叫书仓的在线小说仓库，里面竟然有redhat产品资料库 fuse jboss openshift之类的安装手册 使用说明 释放日记等等一堆文件，但有不让下载，太怪异了
<perr> jusss► 恩,表示不关心
<jusss> 一堆redhat产品指导书
<jusss> 太怪异了
<ofan> jusssssss
<archl> ofan: 还不休息？
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<jusss> ofan: 没电影看了
<jusss> ofan: bbc的sherlock也没了
<ofan> lol
<ofan> 谁的bot
<ofan> jusss: 基佬才看那个
<jusss> ofan: 多么基情的电视剧呀
<jusss> ofan: 真的很好看
<jusss> ofan: 美剧太重口，
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> ^k^: 你才3.2…我都3.13rc7了
<^k^> jusss, 有意思的。 00:49 新年快乐 : 15.966天
<jusss> ofan: stable里为什么没见过rc
<knownbad> gebjgd: +v?
<knownbad> 好贱哦。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<gebjgd> ofan: 最近咋样
<ofan> gebjgd: 一般
<ofan> 吃撸睡的节奏
<gebjgd> ofan: 快毕业了吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 快了
<gebjgd> 什么打算
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么打算
<ofan> gebjgd: 找工作呗
<gebjgd> ofan: 留在美帝？
<ofan> gebjgd: en 现在这找
<gebjgd> ofan: 回去报销祖国吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 找不着就回
<gebjgd> ofan: 像你这样的有痔青年
<knownbad> 喔，那天问起你但忘了你的nick.
<knownbad> ofan: 没事了吧？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没你痔大
<ofan> knownbad: 好了
<ofan> 慢慢修养
<knownbad> 有没乘机博得哪个妹妹的爱心照顾？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你说你一个宅男 怎么没被车撞到
<ofan> 。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你说你一个宅男 怎么会被车撞到
<knownbad> 他没被撞？
<ofan> gebjgd: 本命年
<knownbad> 哦，NND说不清楚。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 被撞了
<gebjgd> ofan: è¿·ä¿¡
<knownbad> 黑心钱赚多了吧？
<ofan> 赚毛钱
<ofan> 穷死了
<ofan> 连ps 4都买不起..
<knownbad> 改个nick, vpsqueen?
<ofan> 改啥
<knownbad> 我也买不起啊。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还想ps4
<gebjgd> ofan: 真是二代
<knownbad> 倒是国内的console game会起飞。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 继续找工作
<knownbad> 你想干嘛，去哪里？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 跳槽啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 你还没换？
<gebjgd> ofan: 没  哪有时间啊
<knownbad> 目标呢？
<gebjgd> ofan: 去年年底2个月都在奥地利
<knownbad> 知道你要跳海，那个海呢？
<ofan> 请假在家赔老婆生孩子 XD
<gebjgd> knownbad: 离开这公司  找个新的  这就是目标
<ofan> knownbad: 死海
<gebjgd> knownbad: 去个做java的公司
<knownbad> 废话，那不简单？
<knownbad> 这就不知道了。
<knownbad> Google Deutsch?
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。java的满地都是
<crazy5sheep> ofan, 之前没有人给你安排过来面试吗？
<ofan> crazy5sheep: 没有额
<crazy5sheep> ..
<crazy5sheep> 我等会问一下为啥。。
<ofan> 估计被刷了
<gebjgd> knownbad: google不是那么好进的  因为没那么多职位
<ofan> 这段时间做做题
<ofan> nnd 全都问算法的
<crazy5sheep> ofan, 你GPA多少
<knownbad> GAP有关联？
<crazy5sheep> 貌似对毕业生有个硬性指标
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接投ssi schäfer usa
<ofan> crazy5sheep: 3.2吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 随便进
<gebjgd> ofan: 听我的
<crazy5sheep> 好像刚够
<gebjgd> ofan: 我帮你打声招呼
<ofan> gebjgd: base在哪
<gebjgd> ofan: 下裸体
<knownbad> lol
<gebjgd> ofan: 夏洛特
<ofan> gebjgd: 你暴露了。
<ofan> gebjgd: 哪个州？
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 向来裸体上网
<gebjgd> ofan: charlotte usa
<gebjgd> ofan: North Carolina
<ofan> 哦 北卡
<knownbad> 冻死了。
<ofan> 不冷了吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 我投投试试
<gebjgd> 我闺女在敲键盘.....
<gebjgd> 7~~~7777777777777777777777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~777777777777777从写vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv从dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddOROSmn d用啊我<<<<;5~;5~
<gebjgd> c OR
<gebjgd> 0
<gebjgd> OR
<knownbad> 她编码比你强。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 擦
<knownbad> 美女，这么小就学说坏话喔。
<knownbad> 肯定老爸基因不好。
<ofan> 。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 北卡 冷个屁
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你行不行啊
<knownbad> 不行。
<knownbad> 冬天不冷吗？
<ofan> 零上3度 不算冷
<gebjgd> ofan: 今天9度
<knownbad> 这里一般62f.
<jusss> ，
<knownbad> crazy5sheep: Hey, I lost your facebook page and age info.   Can you msg me again?
<knownbad> And desired age range?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用什么fb
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接g+
<knownbad> 问他啊。
<knownbad> I am only a messenger.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那也不用它啊  直接hangout
<knownbad> NND，我是帮他给介绍人他个人资料。
<knownbad> Pidgin好似没存取私聊。
<knownbad> 再说谁跟你hangout啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 太多了  朋友  父母  还能远程协助
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多方便
<knownbad> 是不错就是比whatsapp差了些但不多。
<knownbad> 啥远程协助？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁还用whatsapp
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接viber了
<gebjgd> knownbad: viber也是走电话号码  直接网络呼叫
<gebjgd> knownbad: whatsapp已经过时了
<knownbad> whatsapp简洁好使。
<gebjgd> knownbad: whatsapp有的 viber也有 viber比whatsapp小多了
<gebjgd> knownbad: hangout自带远程协助功能  直接浏览器里远程协助
<knownbad> 不想到处换，之后大概就留hangout吧。   要不把老妈子烦死。
<knownbad> 但g+却又把人绑定。   之前没用真名还不给开通。
<knownbad> g+应该是美国nsa梦寐以求的工具。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的就不是真名
<knownbad> 现在放宽了，刚开始有这个要求。
<knownbad> 或是个像真名的假名。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没 我的g+帐号很久了
<knownbad> 不鸟你，怎么要五羊的资料牵扯到你身上。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这叫干扰
<knownbad> 你闺女老爸的基因还真有问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 发脾气容易造成便秘。
<knownbad> @@～
<knownbad> 何时自己做贱了？
<knownbad> 用chanserv是比较看不到背后的黑手。。。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: ~@@
<lujun9972> list
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-15
<MeaCulpa> .
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47827/blackberry-world-to-offer-android-apps
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 黑莓将原生支持 Android 应用 - 开源中国社区
<yunfan> 黑莓 :-)
<difan> 将要死的公司
<onlylove> 愁……
<onlylove> 闹心……
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<onlylove> 为毛要我在vm上跑实验，直接给我物理server！
<onlylove> 每次都会死掉一个节点是啥节奏！
<onlylove> DELL的渣渣服务器！
<zenNamaste> irc好难用.
<zenNamaste> 不能发图片.
<archl> zenNamaste: irc好难用不能spam
<zenNamaste> archl: 可以ignore那些spamer.
<archl> zenNamaste: ...
<zenNamaste> archl: 哦, 你是要spam, 不是要anti-spam. 我想错了.
<onlylove>  分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装ubuntu12.04的帖子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454628 一年多之前尝试了下Ubuntu，但是Windows的操作习惯根深蒂固，实在习惯不了，就放弃了。。。 最近又想再来试试，记得当时有个置顶帖，介绍安装Ubuntu12.04 的方法，现在怎么搜烂了都找不到？？ 多谢出手相助！！
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 QIAOXINGXING — 2014-01-15 10:16
 * cherrot 抠腚
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu下ssh到centos服务器，怎么使用rz sz命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454629 我的个人电脑时ubunut系统，服务器时centos系统，我ssh到服务器，想用rz上传一个文件到服务器，但是运行命令后就没反应，终端页无法操作，只能强制关闭ubuntu的中的终端，请问怎么设
<^k^>  ─> 置才能使用rz sz 命令 统计信息: 发表于 由 pingpingdong — 2014-01-15 10:23
 * adam8157 大哥 求你了 别吧唧嘴了!!!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: WFH吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 吧叽嘴的人太多了
<onlylove> adam8157: 搬着电脑去茶水间
<adam8157> 唉...
 * MeaCulpa 我一般周一上午都去会议室
<onlylove> adam8157: 空闲会议室也是不错的地方
<MeaCulpa> 坐等同事吸收废气
<onlylove> adam8157: 你好歹是laptop，比我这desktop强多了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 去卖点儿榴莲, 放着, 不吃. 他就消停了.
<archl> adam8157: 抗议啊。
<archl> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> archl: 戴上耳机放大音量
<archl> adam8157: 。。。老好人，挨欺负
<archl> adam8157: 我讨厌听声音其实。。。
 * archl 玩了多少年无声游戏啊。
<archl> palomino|working: 破马，教育你的员工不要吧叽嘴
<palomino|working> 天津人不吧唧嘴
 * adam8157 Ozzy Osbourne - Facing Hell
<archl> palomino|working: 被压迫习惯了么。。。
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 不是说吃饭时么...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 现在不是吃饭时间，充其量算零食或者点心
<palomino|working> 没事，都一样
<zenNamaste> 现在不正是吃早饭的时候吗?
<archl> zenNamaste: 不是，是午饭时间了
<archl> zenNamaste: 早饭在6点就吃了
<archl> 一天4顿
<onlylove> archl: madper没来呢，到现在为止
<archl> onlylove: ... 不是经常的么
<onlylove> archl: 他经常来好吧……
<archl> onlylove: 隔一段时间就又一次缺席？我也是？
<archl> onlylove: 你丫不也有时候缺席么
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 切歌的时候声音小 还是被恶心到了
 * adam8157 操操操操操
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你的耳机不隔音?
<onlylove> archl: 缺席……
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 开放的
<zenNamaste> 开放的?
<archl> adam8157: 当妈，再大声也是噪音
<onlylove> archl: 我要缺席的话，有可能一缺缺一年
<archl> onlylove: 我缺过3年那
<archl> onlylove: 2009-2011之间我没来
<archl> onlylove: 其实。你啥时候来的我都记不住了，2012上半年？
<onlylove> archl: 去袋鼠国泡妹子去了？
<archl> onlylove: 呃。没
<onlylove> archl: 差不多吧
<archl> onlylove: 我从来没有过女朋友
<onlylove> archl: 那时候我刚到北京，闲的无聊
<archl> onlylove: 反正irclog都在，以后可以分析各个人的作息时间
<onlylove> archl: 之前来过，不过用的是随机的nick，那时候，大概问显卡驱动的事情，nvidia,因为那时候ubuntu自己有n卡驱动，还有个官方驱动
<archl> onlylove: 。。。ubuntu何时有过自己的n卡驱动。。。
<onlylove> archl: 额……这个，就是开源驱动了
<piggybox> archl: 只有男朋友？
<onlylove> archl: 大概07年或者……反正那之前都是官方驱动的，后来发现u有自己的包
<archl> onlylove: 哦。。。年代久远，不可考证了。
<archl> piggybox: 男朋友也没有
<onlylove> archl: 啥考证不考证的，现在不一样有驱动嘛
<archl> onlylove: 找不到你的痕迹——我说的是。
<onlylove> archl: 就是那个附加驱动
<onlylove> archl: 哦……
<archl> 其实是不敢spam
<jlzhang> 请教个问题，我用setxkbmap交换capslock 和 ctrl键，刚开始用是好的，但是过一会会自动还原回来。
<yunfan> 有谁用powerline的？ 为何我的那个分隔符号不是三角形的
<imtxc> yunfan: 字体
<jlzhang> 这个现象是不固定的，有时会还原，有时一直用到关机也是好的。
<adam8157> yunfan: 字体
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个sss的地址真的连不上了，要新的不
<x007007007> 很久以前我还用过ATI的官方驱动呢，那个时候linux下还可以玩游戏。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 换了字体还是老样子
<adam8157> imtxc: 暂时不用了 多谢
<yunfan> imtxc: 难道这帮人不能直接用个unicode symbol么
<yunfan> 我记得在unicode symbols里见过有三角形的
<imtxc> yunfan: 不能够啊，用有 powerline 补丁的
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你告诉我个能用的字体
<archl> x007007007: .。。
<imtxc> yunfan: http://imagebin.org/286806
<yunfan> imtxc: 你不是emacser么
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩啊，之前是vimer
<yunfan> imtxc: 草 配置发我阿
<imtxc> yunfan: 找呢
<imtxc> let g:Powerline_symbols = 'fancy'
<onlylove> x007007007: 那时候……哪个时候，ati之前的驱动一直烂得要死好吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个我有
<imtxc> yunfan: http://imagebin.org/286807
<imtxc> yunfan: 我这里这些字体，忘了具体是哪个了。。。
<x007007007> 。。。虽然都说懒得要死，但是，我现在两张A卡都没法搞3D,原来好好的
<x007007007> 怀念官方驱动啊。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 其实我现在用的竖线也挺好啊
<archl> x007007007: 换电脑吧。
<x007007007> 。不乏钱哪里去换电脑。。
<onlylove> x007007007: 显卡太老了，AMD不管了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那不是有个powerline的字体么
<imtxc> onlylove: 关键我有好多个 powerline 的字体
<yunfan> imtxc: 关键是那个确实好看
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/286808
<x007007007> x2300好像是很老了，07年，05年出的
<yunfan> 这东西怎么这么麻烦 明明可以用unicode symbole的
<yunfan> vim 怎么还有个lisp模式
<imtxc> emacs 里面也有powerline来着，可惜我没有配置成功
<onlylove> x007007007: 用开源驱动3D不行吗？
<imtxc> 今天色大象用的什么 nick
<onlylove> x007007007: 不过开源的驱动3D好像确实弱的很……
<onlylove> imtxc: 目测没来
<imtxc> 好吧
<x007007007> 。。。绝对比官方的弱，看个视频CPU飙到80%，3D的根本没法用
<x007007007> 我的显卡可是支持openGL的。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 不管了  和你说的一样 竖线也行
<onlylove> x007007007: 说的好像谁家的不支持似的
<x007007007> 我只是凸显我显卡性能
<yunfan> 我在用 vundle
<x007007007> 56M显存，笔记本的128M呢
<MeaCulpa> ...
<yunfan> x007007007: 如果你有不支持openGL的显卡 那可真是传家古董
<zenNamaste> (require 'powerline-autoloads) (powerline-default-theme)
<zenNamaste> powerline 是干嘛用的?
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/35985886/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [结贴][请教]vim-powerline不能正常显示符号
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i581969
<archl> x007007007: 会不会是你的那显卡连开源驱动都没文档——太老了？
<zenNamaste> 我的系统崩溃了, 出来好多崩溃信息, 我除了拍照之外, 还能怎么样保存这些崩溃信息呢?
<archl> x007007007: 在AMD开源之前推出的哈。
<onlylove> archl: 不会的
<archl> zenNamaste: 有 log， /var/log
<onlylove> archl: x系列的
<zenNamaste> archl: 谢谢, 我去看看去.
<onlylove> archl: 比起9600raden啥的新多了
<onlylove> archl: 当年x200M性能不错的
<onlylove> archl: 当然了，x200M是集成显卡，独立的大概是x1950？
<archl> onlylove:  哦。我用过 2400 Pro 可以玩 3D游戏不过比intel GMA3100 慢。 cc x007007007
<zenNamaste> archl: 没有呀
<archl> zenNamaste: 具体什么log我也不知道 。。。
<onlylove> archl: 2400……hd的卡了，比x还新一代
<zenNamaste> archl: 内核崩溃了, 应该是没有log的
<onlylove> archl: 2400z之前就是x系列
<onlylove> archl: 那时候好像台式机主流是x550
<archl> onlylove:  现在我这里有台正运行 x550的。
<x007007007> 现在啥卡便宜好用，搞的了3D 做的了视频
<archl> zenNamaste: 不知道。
<onlylove> archl: 古董了
<onlylove> x007007007: intel
<yunfan> onlylove: 他最终的配置和我的一样  算了 我都懒得弄了
<archl> zenNamaste: /var/log/syslog 是不是？ cc onlylove  kernel panic 有记录文档么？
<archl> x007007007: 你肯定骗人哦。2009年我用过ATI9000显卡的开源驱动玩 Urban Terror
<onlylove> archl: kernel panic啊，你要问当妈和madper。不过有个没来的今天
<archl> onlylove: ATI9000显卡才叫老不是？
<onlylove> archl: 是的，9000比x系列老
<onlylove> archl: 9000之后是x系列
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个vundle是在很方便
<yunfan> 唯一不足就是还需要自己手动搞
<onlylove> archl: 9000大概是04年，那时候玻璃渣刚发魔兽世界
<archl> x007007007: 我那才32MB显存就玩3D游戏了
<yunfan> 最好是 有个setup的脚本  直接 setup "your vimrc"
<archl> onlylove: 是04年买的DELL，现在还可以用，但是外壳坏了不少——塑料
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不写C啥的，对vim插件不了解，我的vim就有个rc其他的都没
<zenNamaste> archl: 没有诶.
<onlylove> archl: 32M的显存……我咋记得GF MX440就64M了，你说的是笔记本的吧
<onlylove> archl: 现在的独立显卡，没1G显存不好意思出门
<archl> zenNamaste: 。。。你没搜么，我一搜就找到了 /var/log/kern.log
<archl> onlylove: 是啊。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以前也没有阿  现在可以有了
<zenNamaste> archl: http://code.bulix.org/na7r5d-85446
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<x007007007> archl:是啊，现在手机显卡比我内存都大多少倍了。。。
<archl> zenNamaste: 你是ubuntu么？
<x007007007>  archl:ATI9000是X系列的吗
<zenNamaste> archl: 不是, 我的是rhel.
<archl> x007007007: 不是。
<archl> zenNamaste: 去找红帽要支持去。。。
<x007007007> 那不是白说
<onlylove> x007007007: 不是
<zenNamaste> archl: 哦. 我们没有买服务...
<archl> x007007007: 是比你那个更老的
<onlylove> x007007007: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-sg/ATI_Radeon_9000
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ATI Radeon 9000 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> x007007007: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_X1000_Series
<^k^> ⇪ t: Radeon X1000 Series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<onlylove> x007007007: radeon 9000系列是r300的核心
<archl> onlylove x007007007  不是哦。我的是是 http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-sg/ATI_Radeon_8000
<^k^> ⇪ t: ATI Radeon 8000 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> x007007007: x1000系列就是r5xx了
<archl> onlylove x007007007  r200核心。更老的版本
<onlylove> archl: 你刚和我说9K
<archl> onlylove: 命名是Mobility Radeons和集成式图像处理器 	MR9000 属于 8000系列
<onlylove> archl: 哦，移动的啊……那你要说核心啊
<onlylove> archl: 比方说我的HD4xxx就是M92的
<archl> onlylove: 。乱了乱了
<onlylove> archl: N多人说支持UVE II，我装了官方驱动也没找到，就找到UVE很不爽
<archl> 不想那些了。。。
<x007007007> 不懂了。谁能让我显卡跑起来我谢谢他
<onlylove> x007007007: 官方驱动不支持R600之前的设备了
<onlylove> x007007007: 我只是听说，R600开源驱动不错
<x007007007> 官方早都不支持我的那个了，除非用老内核，
<onlylove> x007007007: 如果你的设备够老，还是用老的kernel的好
<x007007007> 老到连dbus都没有
<x007007007> 2.4
<zenNamaste> dbus不是内核态的吧还
<zenNamaste> 2.4内核... 99年的东西.
<x007007007> 反正我当初没装上。。
<onlylove> 估计又lost tasktracker了……
<x007007007> ubuntu7.10是2.6的内核？
<abc_> test
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 必须是.
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  11:27 
<x007007007> 当初7.10上官方驱动是好的
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 2.4内核, 在2003年就见不到了估计...
<x007007007> 8.04开始好了一段时间，后来好像就没法跑了
<archl> x007007007 onlylove  情况如下 http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<^k^> ⇪ t: RadeonFeature
<x007007007> 那我记错了，2.6的某个版本
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 如果旧的kernel可以, 新的kernel不行, 不是官方把你抛弃了, 而是新的kernel出regression了.
<x007007007> 。。。那咋办，打补丁可以支持吗
<x007007007> 现在都3了。。
<archl> x007007007: 到底什么样的问题哈。
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 一般, kernel不放弃对老硬件的支持. 哦, 不是一般, 是从来
<archl> zenNamaste: 会抛弃的，有14年期限
<archl> 超过14年的硬件就不支持了
<x007007007> 开源显卡支持不是很好，想用官方的，但是官方的放弃支持新内核了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 386已经被抛弃了
<zenNamaste> archl: 是吗?
<x007007007> 但是有不想用旧内核
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没有吧还?
<archl> zenNamaste: 反正286没了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 386已经被抛弃了
<zenNamaste> archl: 哦, 是的.
<zenNamaste> 哦
<archl> 486可用
<archl> 哈哈
<archl> 我们坐在高高的骨灰上面。。。听妈妈讲，那害人的事情。。。
<onlylove> archl: 超市的收银机都是586了，去哪找486
<archl> onlylove: 我怎么刚才想到了那么可怕的歌词。。。
<archl> onlylove: 还有586？
<onlylove> archl: 没啥
<onlylove> archl: 刚知道吧
<onlylove> archl: 恩，应该叫pentium
<archl> onlylove: 还有 k5 k5 k5
<archl> onlylove: k5 玩星际争霸
<onlylove> archl: AMD？别捣乱，
<onlylove> archl: amd也就k6和k7
<archl> onlylove: 那时候还不止AMD了
<archl> 还有几个
<onlylove> archl: 是啊
<onlylove> archl: 移动处理器全美达
<badegg> :-)
<archl> 曾几何时显卡还是4家混战，CPU也差不多4家？
<badegg> 问个PHP的问题
<archl> 算了。上个世纪的事情，另一个星系了。
<onlylove> archl: 是的
<onlylove> archl: 桌面 x86应该是3家的
<archl> onlylove: 好像有个很小很小的。
<badegg> //$DOC_ROOT//..//orders/orders.txt
<onlylove> archl: 后来忘了有家被谁收购了，移动的全美达04年挂了
<archl> onlylove: 某品牌机用过
<archl> 好像是IDT？
<badegg> 这里的..表示方法，是普通这样使用的吗？
<archl> onlylove: 竟然没记错。。。
<archl> onlylove:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinChip
<^k^> ⇪ t: WinChip - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<badegg> 如果表示爷目录，是不是就可以../..这样的方式？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个才是终极解决方案
<yunfan> https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline-fonts
<^k^> ⇪ t: Lokaltog/powerline-fonts · GitHub
<onlylove> archl: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86#.E7.94.9F.E7.94.A2.E5.95.86
<^k^> ⇪ t: x86 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<palomino|working> 爷目录...
<archl> palomino|working: 大爷
<palomino|working> a b c仨目录,a对于b下的文件就是大爷目录，c对于b下的文件就是叔叔目录么
<archl> palomino|working:  parent 对应是长辈么？没有专用词
<archl> onlylove: 老了。
<x007007007> 太爷目录是../../../
<onlylove> archl: 我记得是叫crix II还是啥的那个处理器？
<badegg> palomino|working: 这种方式好奇怪
<onlylove> archl: 反正也是x86的
<palomino|working> lol
<badegg> 一般../a.txt比较容易理解
<badegg> palomino|working: 但是，前面还有个dirc/../a.txt，好似不太对
<onlylove> archl: cyrix
<palomino|working> ....
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。
<onlylove> archl: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrix_6x86
<^k^> ⇪ t: Cyrix 6x86 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<archl> onlylove: 看到了
<palomino|working> <onlylove> archl: 桌面 x86应该是3家的 <-- 何止3家...
<archl> 鸥鸟来源
<palomino|working> intel amd cyrix idt nexgen
<palomino|working> 还有我记得
<archl> palomino|working: 破马你也掺和
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我知道有电脑这个事物的时候，就剩下intel amd cyrix了
<palomino|working> 这不快午休了么
<badegg> <根目录>
<badegg> ├<站点1>
<badegg> │  ├<admin>
<badegg> │  │    └category.php
<badegg> │  │index.php
<badegg> │  └config.php
<badegg> └<站点2>
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后cyrix接着挂了
<^k^> badegg:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<palomino|working> 另外那几家没掀起什么风浪 onlylove
<palomino|working> nexgen被amd收购了我记得
<palomino|working> idt自己灭亡了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我还见过TI的x84处理器
<palomino|working> 噢对，有ti的
<archl> ti 没见过，没听说过。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 8086还是啥的，双列直插的那种
<palomino|working> 嗯。。
 * archl 开溜
<palomino|working> 我记得计算机原理实习课上用的8086还是8088就是双列直插的。。
<badegg> 请问下，这个是怎样一个意思？//$DOC_ROOT//..//orders/orders.txt
<x007007007> orders和$DOC_ROOT同级目录
 * adam8157 中午吃啥
<badegg> x007007007: 这表示没语法错误吗？
<onlylove> palomino|working: idt不是还活着吗，我记得DELL的声卡是IDT的？
<palomino|working> 是
<badegg> $DOC_ROOT/../orders/orders.txt
<palomino|working> 我指x86 cpu这块..
<badegg> 应该是这样
<badegg> 上面笔误
<palomino|working> 原先idt出的叫winchip好像
<x007007007> 如果电脑够智能
<onlylove> palomino|working: 现在觉得intel做啥都很牛X的样子，当年intel做arm也很好
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不过被欧德宁卖了
<palomino|working> intel有制程优势在手
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果当初不卖，现在插手手机处理器
<palomino|working> 嗯
<onlylove> 高通还有活路么
<badegg> 有啥牛叉的
<badegg> 要牛叉，就不卖了
<onlylove> badegg: 当时xscale系列的arm直接秒杀其他arm好吧
<x007007007> 不就是卖电路板的嘛
<badegg> 未来属于ARM，x86估计要没落了
<onlylove> 现在还不清楚
<onlylove> x86有性能优势
<palomino|working> 难说。14nm下atom功耗性能都会有优势
<badegg> 就制程倒是比较厉害
<palomino|working> 现在只是功耗不行
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我不看好x86的功耗
<palomino|working> arm这边..20nm制程的产能貌似被apple自己霸占了。。
<x007007007> 不知道商用和军用的有啥差距
<badegg> 搞计算机的，竟然脱离原理谈问题
<palomino|working> 军用的性能更低可靠性更高吧。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我宁可相信power的功耗比x86低
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> power一贯不都是大火炉么
<badegg> x86晶体管多，待机功耗一定会比较高
<badegg> RISC才是未来啊
<palomino|working> risc cisc早就融合了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不好这么说，你看，微软和索尼的游戏机都用过power，微软的有问题，索尼的没问题
<badegg> palomino|working: 至少X86已经走的太远了
<palomino|working> 微软的不是没焊好么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没焊好，所以脱焊了
<palomino|working> 没事
<palomino|working> 现在游戏机都x86了
<badegg> palomino|working: 有哪些？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不看好amd
<palomino|working> ps4/xbox1都是amd的apu
<badegg> 有也是因为暂时的性能优势
<onlylove> palomino|working: ati的显卡不错，但是amd的CPU……
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<badegg> palomino|working: 而且没法移动
<palomino|working> cpu是弱了点
<onlylove> palomino|working: 虽然ati被收购了，但是还是分开讲比较好
<palomino|working> 不过给游戏机应该够了
<palomino|working> 现在融合啦 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我有个server总是出问题咋办
<palomino|working> 额。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 哦，vm
<badegg> amd的那个apu似乎gpu是重点，cpu是打酱油的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那个server问题貌似不大
<palomino|working> 换成实体server
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 换vm
<onlylove> palomino|working: vmware啊……当然是玩虚的
<onlylove> 把配置保存下，干掉那个VM
<palomino|working> 支持
<onlylove> 吃饭去先……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 挂载 第二块硬盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454630 ubuntu12.04 /etc/fstab上面挂载第二块硬盘成功 UUID=c0e031e5-4327-4080-bbf1-2dee0b314f25 /media/diskEext4defaults 1 0 怎样做才能不会在侧栏显示??? 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alsn — 2014-01-15 12:01
<adam8157> 现在到底是ati还nvidia的显卡牛?
<yunfan> duyue: adam8157 我买的蓝牙键盘到货了 手感非常好  cc imtxc
<yunfan> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1eck3mryq3rj20xc18gdl7.jpg
<yunfan> 手机里装个terminalIDE 就可以开工写带么了
<yunfan> 代码
<adam8157> yunfan: 机械键盘>静电容键盘>>>>>>ThinkPad键盘>>Dell 8115>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>其它垃圾键盘
<archl> adam8157: 斗牛
<yunfan> adam8157: 想法不一样
<archl> adam8157: 不过$20的差价，导致国内大量AMD/ATI显卡
<archl> adam8157: 或者 $15 ，转化成人民币就是大数字
<adam8157> archl: 还是不清楚现在独显界谁牛
<archl> adam8157: 不用管吧。
<archl> adam
<adam8157> just wonder
<archl> adam8157: 通常是这两个月n牛，另两个月a牛。
<archl> adam8157: 反正新产品都想要交替发布。
<archl> 对消费者有利，对自己有害的事，不能做
<archl> adam8157: 现在看似乎是 AMD 牛哈
<adam8157> archl: 介样
<archl> adam8157: 然后就看发布周期了，nvidia发布新品后就是它更牛，然后amd再发的时候又变amd更牛
<archl> 这游戏很多年了
<archl> cherrot: 吃窝头？
<archl> cherrot: 我想到了一种新型网页设计，以后恐怕会流行。
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<archl> cherrot: 就是把少量精粹的内容当上面的置顶，现在置顶的是 nav
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕铛
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<archl> adam8157: 施舍我点钱吧。
<adam8157> archl: 多少?
<\q> archl: 啥設計？
<archl> adam8157:  开玩笑的。以后穷困潦倒再说。。。
<archl> adam8157: 现在被赶出家门扫大街去了。
<Guest24798> 这里能问什么问题？
<newleaves> chenam, test!
<archl> Guest24798: which roads lead to roman?
<adam8157> archl: ...
<Guest24798> 在这问directx的问题有人回答不？
<archl> Guest24798: 无人知道，
<Guest24798> 我在csdn上看到这个irc的 没弄过
<archl> g csdn
<^k^> archl: csdn http://lmgtfy.com/ 提供业界新闻，技术文章，讨论社区和软件下载；出版《程序员》杂志。
<archl> 。程序员的网站么
<Guest24798> 呃
<Guest24798> 这个。。怎么发图片？
<archl> \q 呃。
<Guest24798> 能发吗？
<archl> Guest24798: 发链接
<Guest24798> 好吧 - -、
<imtxc> 擦，一个优先级的bug害我调了一天.....
<archl> imtxc: 才半天
<imtxc> archl: 昨天下午开始的
<Guest24798> 吃饭去了~
<archl> imtxc: 努力啊。奴隶
<imtxc> yunfan: 赞，还是个折叠的啊？
<ofan> 有啥好电影看？
<adam8157> ofan: 地心引力
<ofan> ad
<ofan> adam8157: 看过了 一般
<adam8157> ofan: 时间旅行者的妻子
<adam8157> ofan: 蝴蝶效应第一部
<archl> yunfan: 这个不能拉伸一下让键位靠近一些么。。。我实际上经常用左手食指按b
<ofan> adam8157: 爱情片。。
<adam8157> ofan: ruby sparks
<archl> 美国有非爱情片么
<imtxc> archl: b 本来不就是左手食指按的？
 * imtxc 难道敲键盘的方式一直有错？
<ofan> adam8157: 还是爱情片。。
<archl> imtxc: 你看云帆那键盘。。。
<adam8157> ofan: 你要啥片?
<ofan> adam8157: 非爱情片
<imtxc> archl: 折叠的原因，不能强求太多
<archl> ofan: 不可能。美国不产没有爱情的电影
<imtxc> archl: 总不能让斜着折
<ofan> archl: 懂毛你，别瞎扯
<adam8157> ofan: 最近看得也就还有无人区了
<archl> adam8157: 当妈看爱情片预备身体力行？
<adam8157> archl: =,=
<ofan> 无人区没意思吧
<adam8157> ofan: 还行
<imtxc> 《无人区》里面全兰州、陕西方言嘛
<ofan> 看了，感觉挺无聊。国产片20年出个精品
<newleaves> hi，有人玩  claws mail 没  ？
<newleaves> 请问这个客户端怎么添加多个用户呢
<imtxc> ofan: 上一部国产精品是什么
<ofan> imtxc: 不记得了
<archl> imtxc: 国产精品是什么？
<archl> 精品的定义？
<onlylove> g 国产精品
<^k^> onlylove: 国产精品 http://lmgtfy.com/ |国产精品|推荐. 北斗青葱4G（豪华版） · 北斗青葱4G（豪华版）: 升级1.5G四核CPU，5 英寸HD高清屏，800万像素，秒杀红米！ 优惠价:￥799元. 北斗青葱待机王 · 北斗 |...|
<archl> 如果电影的精品定义为：不假。所有热映电影全部仆街。
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac998284
<onlylove> adam8157: 作为游戏玩家，我偏向nvidia
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 印度将向中国等40国开放落地签 中方免签国将增至23个 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<newleaves> ^k^, claws mail
<imtxc> 23 个，赞！
<archl> adam8157: 你可以去印度吃顿饭，看看剧，抱抱女孩子，然后飞回来
<onlylove> adam8157: 因为大部分游戏会针对n卡优化
<imtxc> 赶紧来32个
<archl> onlylove: 因为n卡驱动bug少
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller]
<onlylove> adam8157: 前几天还看到平安保险的广告，唐僧取经，没有落地签，不能go
<archl> palomino|working: 你妹，你还说你不是 xeon！！！
 * adam8157 今年争取用一下港澳通行证和护照
<archl> palomino|working: 。找你妹
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马，赶紧把7系列的换成8系列的
<ofan> palomino|working: gtx titan是什么水平？
<archl> ofan: 原来你是烧机器的。。。
<palomino|working> 真不是xeon.. archl
<palomino|working> 这插件认错了
<onlylove> ofan: 泰坦是土豪水平
<palomino|working> titan比680快一点
<ofan> palomino|working: 780 vs 680 ?
<imtxc> adam8157: 用那俩证件还不容易。。。
<palomino|working> 780跟titan差不多吧
<palomino|working> 不过显存小
<imtxc> adam8157: 买火车票可以用护照跟通行证哦
<onlylove> archl: E3没有显卡，破马这个是显卡信息
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> archl: 所以应该不是xeon
<palomino|working> 其实是3770k
<palomino|working> 不知道为啥这个插件认成xeon
<imtxc> 用护照买张 北京-廊坊的，然后用港澳通行证买张廊坊-北京的，一天搞定， adam8157
 * adam8157 slaps imtxc 
<imtxc> lol
<ofan> palomino|working: 不是说titan比690还nb么，690貌似双核？
<archl> adam8157: ¥11002.1603.01北京马尼拉
<palomino|working> 690双核，比titan nb多了
<palomino|working> 不过690显存少
<archl> adam8157: 去大马耍 15天去，才1000人民币机票
<palomino|working> 高分辨率高AA下就傻了
<onlylove> ofan: ati的显卡渣渣
<ofan> palomino|working: 看评测了，titan明显nb
<palomino|working> 不会
<onlylove> ofan: 双核干不过人单核
<ofan> 690功耗太大
<ofan> palomino|working: 实际游戏fps titan要高点
<onlylove> ofan: 对，还巨耗电
<palomino|working> 那大概是游戏不支持sli
<archl> linux下没游戏支持 sli
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 不会吧
<palomino|working> 地铁最后之光也不支持?
<onlylove> palomino|working: ati的显卡就像amd的u，8核干不过人六核
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 新出的290x还是蛮强的
<palomino|working> 就是功耗大点温度高点噪音大点
<archl> onlylove: 挖矿专业啊。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 要是当时能干过，现在3960X早白菜价了
<ofan> palomino|working: 690 不用sli吧
<archl> onlylove: 产生的价值圆圆超过 nvidia
<palomino|working> 690自己就是sli
<palomino|working> 如果碰上不支持sli的游戏
<ofan> 板载双核
<palomino|working> 那性能还不如680了
<onlylove> archl: 挖矿除了费电和自娱自乐还有啥用，最大的矿池已经接近51的计算了
<ofan> 貌似不是sli
<palomino|working> 是sli
<onlylove> archl: 还有，中本聪手里掌握大量比特币
<palomino|working> 我用过295
<palomino|working> 就是看到俩显卡
<palomino|working> 如果不开启驱动里的sli
<archl> onlylove: 不知道。
<palomino|working> 比一个还慢
<onlylove> palomino|working: amd那边叫cross fire
<ofan> 两个卡才叫sli
<palomino|working> 是的 onlylove
<palomino|working> 俩gpu叫sli
<palomino|working> 不是俩卡
<^k^> palomino|working:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<archl> 多显卡我还没见过呐。。。
<archl> 都是游戏大神啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你有刷屏吗
<palomino|working> 下回给你show一下我的双titan.. archl
<palomino|working> ^k^ lag了 onlylove
<archl> palomino|working: 。。。
<ofan> palomino|working: 干嘛用的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 炫耀会被kick的
<palomino|working> 打游戏用啊。。
<^k^> palomino|working, 你多大了？ 12:54 新年快乐 : 15.462天
<archl> 。。。
<ofan> palomino|working: 有配置单么
<ofan> palomino|working: 主机一共多少钱？
<palomino|working> 不知道...
<palomino|working> 3770k+titan*2+32g ram
<archl> palomino|working: 。。。。
<ofan> ddr3？
<palomino|working> 是的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这些次要，motherboard
<ofan> palomino|working: 为啥不用4770k
<onlylove> palomino|working: powersupply
<palomino|working> 当时还没有4770k
<onlylove> ofan: 那时候没
<palomino|working> 电源是silverstone zm1200m
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> palomino|working: 多大功率
<palomino|working> 主板是asus的...某个deluxe
<palomino|working> 1200w
<archl> 1200W
<archl> 封了啊。
<ofan> 靠
<Guest24798> https://code.csdn.net/blog/35
<^k^> Guest24798: ⇪ blog/35 | CODE
<palomino|working> p8z77 deluxe?
<archl> 1200W！！！
<onlylove> palomino|working: 居然不是玩家国度
<ofan> palomino|working: 散热啥
<ofan> 风扇？
<palomino|working> 猫头鹰的某个风扇
<ofan> palomino|working: ssd呢
<palomino|working> 忘了型号了
<palomino|working> UP12...什么的
<archl> 150寸电视也就1200W！
<onlylove> ofan: 看到土豪了吧
<archl> palomino|working: 你用什么屏幕玩？
<Guest24798> ^K^回复我的是啥
<palomino|working> 知道没有女朋友能省下多少钱了吧！ onlylove
<archl> palomino|working: 80寸触摸屏？
<palomino|working> dell up3214q
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我也没有
<ofan> palomino|working: 硬盘啥配置，raid?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我也没那些钱
<palomino|working> 硬盘没raid
<onlylove> palomino|working: 求收留，会吃饭！
<palomino|working> 2t*3+4t*4
<palomino|working> .... onlylove
<^k^> Guest24798, 你的回复是有效的？ 12:57 新年快乐 : 15.460天
<palomino|working> 留你何用啊 onlylove
<ofan> 打游戏还行
<Guest24798> 看不懂你说的话
<ofan> 想弄个水冷的，超频
<palomino|working> 就是游戏机+临时的存储
<onlylove> ofan: 知道16T啥概念吗？我这边5个戴尔服务器加上一个存储都没16T
<palomino|working> 新家装修完得攒个nas
<palomino|working> 专机专用
<archl> palomino|working:  $3500 的显示器
<ofan> 弄个mac pro也不错，就是不适合游戏
<archl> ofan: 他显示器就冒 ￥15000
<onlylove> palomino|working: 搞个苹果的屏？
<palomino|working> dell的
<palomino|working> 苹果没有4k显示器
<onlylove> 4K……
<palomino|working> 在4k显示器面前，titan就是战五渣。。
<archl> onlylove: 32寸4K显示器，售价 3500美
<ofan> palomino|working: 4k？
<archl> g 战五渣
<^k^> archl: 战五渣 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年12月16日 |...| 而在作为ACG用语、网络用语实际使用时，多将“渣滓”一词换成了叠音词“渣渣”，或 简称为“|战五渣|”。 “渣渣”一词为四川方言，意为“渣滓”、“垃圾”、“ |...|
<archl> Ultra HD 3840 x 2160:1 Get four times the resolution of Full HD and see the finest details with ultra-high pixel density.
<archl> Vivid, accurate and consistent color: With PremierColor, your monitor provides superb color accuracy and 99% AdobeRGB and 100% sRGB coverage.
<archl> 99% AdobeRGB
<archl> 用来玩游戏。。。
<onlylove> ofan: 我已经理解不了破马的世界了
<archl> 破马你真壕
<Guest24798> 昵称怎么改的？
<palomino|working> /nick xxx
<palomino|working> 这样改
<Guest24798> 哦
<ofan> palomino|working: 4k有啥好
<palomino|working> 文字边缘更清晰.. ofan
<onlylove> ofan: 高分辨率
<archl> 32寸的高级显示器啊。。。
<onlylove> ofan: 可以看更大尺寸的视频
<palomino|working> 编程和上网特好
<ofan> 准备弄个oculus rift
<palomino|working> 强烈支持！ ofan
<palomino|working> 我也想要 ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: 不过现在还是原型
<ofan> 分辨率才480p
<archl> palomino|working: 你就是那种不喜欢女人的眼镜宅男么？
<palomino|working> ...何时才能1080p啊 ofan
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<ofan> palomino|working: 正式版会有
<palomino|working> 喜欢女人，女人不喜欢我咋办 -_- archl
<imtxc> 咦
<ofan> 买了个leap motion
<imtxc> 现在没有暂住证了是不是得被赶走
<onlylove> palomino|working: 给女人买lv 爱疯
<ofan> 配合or用就好了
<palomino|working> 省下来买显示器和显卡了... onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那你还指望女人喜欢你
<archl> palomino|working: 找个和你一样玩游戏的宅女啊。
<archl> palomino|working: 有那样的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 唉……其实她喜欢的貌似是钱
<archl> palomino|working: 我就知道有喜欢玩游戏的宅女。。。
<palomino|working> 总之。。没女朋友省很多- -
<archl> palomino|working: 对，让你给你女朋友买一套和你一样的装备你就空了
<palomino|working> .....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还是那句话，我没女朋友，也没见剩下钱
<imtxc> 谁有帝都居住证
<palomino|working> 那就得降一级 archl
<palomino|working> 一人一个显卡
<palomino|working> 显示器买地点的。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 去派出所搞一张
<archl> palomino|working: 不行，你有了，你女朋友肯定要一样的
<imtxc> onlylove: 必然没有那么容易
<imtxc> onlylove: 暂住证都不好搞到
<palomino|working> .... archl
<onlylove> imtxc: 那没办法了
<Guest24798> 我发现这里其实和QQ群一样乱。。。。
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 除了不能发图
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * archl 飞扑 roylez
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<palomino|working> ?_?
<onlylove> 每天必然上演的么
<Guest24798> 原来以为进来都在讨论技术。。
<happyaron> 想念
<palomino|working> 以身护席? archl
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<happyaron> Guest24798: 主要是在吹水吧。
<lainme> onlylove: 今天只有4行
<onlylove> Guest24798: 天天讨论技术多累
<Guest24798> 哈哈 是啊 - -
<archl> lainme: 4行？另外，你的blog有问题了
<archl> palomino|working: ...
<lainme> archl: 什么问题
<archl> lainme: 好吧，现在没了。。。只记得database
<archl> 好像还有 blogtng
<onlylove> archl: 你有blog没，放出来我参观下
<archl> onlylove: 我没有
<Guest24798> 有谁知道directx中的 Texture Dirty Regions 指的是什么吗？
<onlylove> archl: 我记得前几天你不是搞过vps么
<archl> onlylove: 我很懒，到做事的时候。
<onlylove> archl: 和我差不多
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 13:11 新年快乐 : 15.450天
<ofan> Guest24798: 查sdk
<onlylove> Guest24798: dx……你走错地方了
<Guest24798> 查了 没看懂
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天女朋友5号的价格不错啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥东西
<Guest24798> 算了 不在这里问了
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/675594.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【松下GF5】松下（Panasonic） DMC-GF5KGK 微型单电套机 白色（14mm-42mm）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> Guest24798: 这边没有微软技术
<Guest24798> 哦哦
<lainme> archl: 哦。插件在操作数据库的时候是有点小问题，一直没更新
<onlylove> imtxc: 微单啊，我还是喜欢单反
<onlylove> imtxc: 我喜欢光学取景器，不喜欢电子的
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: http://digi.163.com/12/0914/15/8BCGHBMO001624J3_all.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ “女友5号”驾到 松下GF5评测（全文）_网易数码
<onlylove> archl: 你可以考虑搞个wordpress，那个省心
<archl> cloud: 你不会不知道Ubuntu是什么吧。。。
<archl> onlylove: 以前有用dokuwiki，现在只有备份了
<onlylove> archl: wiki没图
<onlylove> archl: 像我这种拿着手机到处乱拍的不适合
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 13:17 新年快乐 : 15.446天
<archl> onlylove: 怎么会没图。我的有啊。
<onlylove> archl: 我记得好像之前有说，wiki不适合图多的站
<onlylove> archl: 我看过doku和twiki俩，后来……没后来……
<imtxc> wordpress...
<onlylove> archl: 说起来，之前上班的地方，公司内部有twiki
<lainme> pmwiki也不错，很小巧
<onlylove> archl: 不过我那部门用的是MS的sharepoint
<onlylove> imtxc: wordpress咋了
<imtxc> 没咋
<imtxc> onlylove: 之前搞过wordpress，一点都不省心
<onlylove> imtxc: wordpress适合懒人
<onlylove> imtxc: 不省心？为啥
<x007007007> wordpress感觉很方便的飘过
<imtxc> onlylove: 忘记了……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 最新的ubuntu装的64位系统，如何关闭桌面特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454634 rt！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 davidbeckham — 2014-01-15 13:26
<archl> 到底什么是该有的。
<adam8157> 0/away
<jusss> adam8157: 在吗？
<adam8157> jusss: .
<jusss> adam8157: basic regular expression中 *是什么意思
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> jusss: 重复多次
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> jusss: 0或多次
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 终于要从PEK飞一次了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥时候
<gfrog> adam8157: 2hrs later
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<yunfan> imtxc: 关键是手感好了  现在是折叠的 收起来很容易携带  但是展开面积还不错
<jusss> adam8157: `*'  as  any character  other  than the first, `.', `\', `[', and `~' are not ordinary characters and must be escaped (pr
<jusss> adam8157: 这个里面*是？
<adam8157> 就是*
<jusss> adam8157: 看不懂这句英文。。。
<jusss> adam8157: any character other than the first
<palomino|working> *代表除了第一个之外的任意字母?
<gfrog> adam8157: 可惜还是737,唉唉
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<palomino|working> O_o crazy5sheep
<adam8157> "代表所有字符除了^"?   你给我半句话让我猜啊
<palomino|working> 怎么crazy了
<jusss> adam8157: `*'  as  any character  other  than the first
<jusss>  The characters `^' at the beginning of a line, `$' at the end  of  line,  `*'  as  any
<jusss>                       character  other  than the first, `.', `\', `[', and `~' are not ordinary characters and must be escaped (preceded) by `\' to
<jusss>                       be treated as such.
<jusss> palomino|working: hello s/e*/K 会变成Khello
<jusss> palomino|working: 真不明白这个*是啥。。。
<palomino|working> 这是sed?
<palomino|working> sed的话
<palomino|working> *表示0个或者任意个前面的字符重复
<jusss> palomino|working: hello s/e*/K怎么会变成Khello
<jusss> adam8157: hello s/e*/K为什么变成Khello?
<palomino|working> 因为一开头符合 e*啊 jusss
<palomino|working> 0个e么 jusss
<palomino|working> 完全符合 jusss
<ofan> \q: http://book.douban.com/doulist/729313/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 并行编程系列 | Parallel Programming Series
<adam8157> jusss: 应该是hKllo
<jusss> adam8157: 我这就是Khello
<jusss> palomino|working: 哪为什么会出现在开头？
<palomino|working> 因为开头就符合条件啊 jusss
<palomino|working> e+就是hKllo了
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 貌似不是- -
<palomino|working> 我败了
<jusss> palomino|working: s/e*/K我这变成了Khello
<palomino|working> 对呀 jusss
<palomino|working> 因为e*表示0-n个e jusss
<palomino|working> 开头不就符合0个e么
<onlylove> jusss: 你果然不适合学正则，数学不好
<archl> palomino|working: 破马，你公司网站给一下看。
<onlylove> jusss: 知道0或多个啥意思不，就是0个也匹配
<palomino|working> www.asionspace.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 天津雅讯天地科技发展有限公司 (@ asionspace.com)
<jusss> onlylove: o
<archl> 网站更新，为此带来不便敬请谅解!
<archl> palomino|working: 。破马快开启你的网站玩游戏
<archl> palomino|working:  竟然暴露了，肯定要搜出你的照片来！
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 我擦
<onlylove> 居然要翻公司防火墙去看
 * archl 抱抱 palomino|working 这么单纯的笨家伙。
<palomino|working> 何苦呢
<archl> palomino|working 可爱的老男人。。。
<palomino|working> 没事，反正很快就换公司了。。
<archl> palomino|working: 呃。
<onlylove> 网站更新……
<onlylove> archl: 破马据说是公司老总呢
<onlylove> archl: 他换啥公司
<jusss> palomino|working: 哪这有什么意义？*用来给开头添加字符？
<jusss> palomino|working: 有^了，添加*干啥
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working> *是匹配用的
<jusss> palomino|working: hello  s/e*/K变成Khello *是用来匹配e的？
<onlylove> 133个帖子255个会员
<palomino|working> 是啊 jusss
<palomino|working> 0-n个e,都算匹配 jusss
<palomino|working> 所以没有e也算匹配上
<archl_> onlylove: 破马不是公司老总，他是总经理
<jusss> palomino|working: hello s/m*/K也变成Khello
<palomino|working> 对啊
<palomino|working> 在h之前就匹配上了啊 jusss
<archl_> onlylove: 相当于CEO
<palomino|working> no...
<palomino|working> 我不是
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 没有中文市场真不好, 1.99软妹币的事情磨叽了半天
<onlylove> www.asionspace.com/bbs/forum.php
<alvin_rxg> Title: 雅讯天地; - Powered by Discuz! (@ asionspace.com)
<adam8157> s/中文/中亚/
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 论坛能进了啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 能进啊
<jusss> palomino|working: 还是不明白它有什么用，它匹配哪个
<onlylove> palomino|working: 就是好干净
<palomino|working> 匹配了h前面那个什么都没有的东西 jusss
<archl_> onlylove: 这么乱。。。国内网站模版就不能入眼。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 那只接用^匹配不行吗
<palomino|working> 可以啊
<palomino|working> 因为*没有你这样用的 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 哪这不是多次一举吗
<jusss> palomino|working: 那*是怎么用的？
<palomino|working> 没人这么用啊 jusss
<palomino|working> 好比我想把你jusss和jsss都改成xxx
<palomino|working> s/ju*sss/xxx/
<adam8157> palomino|working: 不是不能匹配^么
<palomino|working> who knows... adam8157
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> freeflying: 说了?
<roylez> adam8157: 土豪，居然买应用
<adam8157> roylez: 买书
<roylez> adam8157: 有钱，居然买中文书
<adam8157> roylez: 别人推荐我看, 我就看看咯
<adam8157> roylez: 中亚的书都是一块两块的 便宜, 可惜咱的kindle touch买不了
<roylez> adam8157: 我的kindle都没连过中亚，也不知道怎么连
<adam8157> roylez: 你的更连不了
<adam8157> roylez: 只有国行有的机型才可以连, 根据密码区别 lol
<jusss> palomino|working: xorg s/x*/K 变成Korg了
<palomino|working> 因为x匹配了啊.. jusss
 * adam8157 又得戴耳机了 操操操操操
<jusss> palomino|working: 我感觉好难理解*
<palomino|working> 0-n个匹配啊- - jusss
<palomino|working> xorg开头是1个x所以匹配了x jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 嗯
<jusss> 我理解能力太差了
<palomino|working> 这东西本来就挺绕的- -
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Netrunner 13.12 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454635 KDE里面稳定性、界面优雅能够超过KUBUNTU的衍生版，整合的软件还不错。 Netrunner是基于Kubuntu的发行，其特色在于一份高度定制的KDE桌面及额外应用软件、多媒体编码解码器、Flash和Java插件，以及一份独特
<^k^>  ─> 的观感。开发人员做了大量的改善，以增强桌面环境的用户友好程度并依然保持用户进行微调的自由度。 http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribut …
<huntxu> adam8157: 可是中亞的可以連美亞貌似？
<adam8157> huntxu: 是 关键就是所属地区开没开卖那个型号
<adam8157> huntxu: 只要有卖 就可以连
<adam8157> huntxu: 你现在在用啥
<huntxu> adam8157: kpw =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 我要給我老婆買多個kpw2
<adam8157> huntxu: 多个? 给我一个呗
<huntxu> adam8157: 看到晴雯挂掉了，然後昨晚看到祭文太長就睡覺了 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在只有一個，買多一個給她而已
<adam8157> huntxu: 再买多一个
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你是壕了啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 准备等下一代
<huntxu> adam8157: 算了吧，其實1、2也都差不多
<adam8157> huntxu: 穷 只有等
<huntxu> adam8157: 裝。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 出了kindle touch买下一代
 * adam8157 你这样的还做个毛技术啊 擦
<\q> ofan: thx……不錯要突擊學這個了
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事不，蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 你又好事儿没
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> adam8157: 渡你妹
<October21> 我用的是CrunchBang，今天突然发现时间快了8小时，连上网络后时间就正常了
<October21> 这是什么缘故？
<October21> 我还想怎么改，联网就好了
<huntxu> roylez: 你去了？！
<adam8157> "14:47 < huntxu> roylez: 你去了？！"
<roylez> huntxu: 污蔑人，我是入过团的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 部门年会刚结束
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖次你也来啦
<adam8157> 某人果然还是形婚了.....
 * MeaCulpa 是第一批入少先队的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有人中金条没？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在没了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司年会，我从来没去过
<palomino|working> O_o
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我也没去过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 小强中了个M$ 平板
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 渣
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 能100当了我就给当了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这两年我也没抽，直接删邮件了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 邮件都被我屏蔽了...
<archl> MeaCulpa roylez  两奇葩，难怪感情这么好
<archl> adam8157: 擦窗户？
<adam8157> archl: ?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: [14:51] <roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖次你也来啦
<onlylove> 胖次……
<archl> adam8157: nvm
<adam8157> archl: 这又是啥
<archl> adam8157: 你们不常用 nevermind 缩写？
<adam8157> archl: 不用...
<archl> 哦
<adam8157> archl: 缩写明明是nm lol
<adam8157> 你妹
<archl> adam8157: 是么？
<adam8157> 说笑的
<roylez> archl: 你母
<adam8157> 卧槽这货
<archl> roylez: 不奇葩
<MeaCulpa> 哎
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你哎个啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 突然发现偶们不是CSTL了，CDC了
<archl> roylez:  MeaCulpa 被呼唤了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我就从没搞通过这些部门之类
<archl> g CSTL
<archl> g CDC
<^k^> archl: CSTL http://lmgtfy.com/ |CSTL| is a place where science education is fun! |CSTL| is a full-service science education organization located in Rockville Centre, Long Island.
<^k^> archl: CDC http://lmgtfy.com/ The |CDC| maintains several departments concerned with occupational safety and health, such as the Center for Injury Prevention and Control, and the National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不同名字的作坊而已
<roylez> archl: CSTL 擦死他娘
<archl> roylez: 主席不可爱，小孩子都被你吓哭了
<adam8157> CDC 扯淡城
<onlylove> imtxc_away: 我遇到扯淡的事情了，今天过来和我说，数据节点6个CPU太多了，翻了下邮件，当时她指定要6个CPU的
<onlylove> imtxc_away: vmware这硬件配置可以随便改真坑
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Canonical = Can Adult Not Often Naughty In-pant Cum at Lesbians?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你要挑战缩写帝？
<adam8157> ................................................................
 * adam8157 afk
<yunfan> onlylove: 用过haproxy不
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要搞那个做啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 我公司服务器上装了那个 我想看下目前最大带宽是多少 估算下迁移到云计算要买多大带宽
<nyfair> 谁形婚了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 带宽……这个不清楚，haproxy一般和keepalived组高可用的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: c for china?
<nyfair> http://ask.fm/udu_ann/answer/108091836621
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 聖女タイムってなんですか？ | ask.fm/udu_ann
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你把邮件给那个女的看了没？
<onlylove> yunfan: 懒得给她看，看了肯定要改口，那以后就不要那么多CPU了
<onlylove> yunfan: 改口速度比翻书快
<palomino|working> 让她发减少cpu的需求邮件
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种反复无常的
<palomino|working> 然后。。两封一起转发给全公司
<onlylove> palomino|working: 会死人的
<nyfair> 这么玩你就别想安逸上班了
<nyfair> 或者你是壕
<yunfan> onlylove: 没什么好怕的
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似还听说过用nginx和keepalived组HA的
<yunfan> 就照  palomino|working 的方案
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是怕不怕的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要知道，这是人的习惯
<yunfan> onlylove: 我现在是想了解如何得到最大带宽的数据
<onlylove> yunfan: 翻来覆去
<nyfair> onlylove: 不不，教你
<nyfair> 给艹10分，不给0分
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个和带宽没关系吧……
<nyfair> 6个月之后，你将会成为一个合格的好爸爸
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是要拿到这数据  去估算买云计算 要多少钱而已
<onlylove> nyfair: 喜当爹？
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，那就不知道了，因为用ha的时候一般是双机，然后组高可用，其他的不考虑……或者说我当时没那么考虑
<nyfair> 你们觉得云是什么概念？什么情况下需要
<onlylove> nyfair: 有毛用，是以后一起工作，又不是找媳妇，找媳妇也不要这样的
<onlylove> nyfair: 今天要微软的苏菲，然后明天变苹果的ipad，后天又变苏菲了，谁受得了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 云着，说也，就是扯
 * MeaCulpa 古人运
 * MeaCulpa 古人云...
<nyfair> onlylove: 有公主病首先要漂亮，如果不漂亮还有公主病，那你自己病得不轻
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 古人说话比现代人靠谱多了
<onlylove> nyfair: 不管漂亮不漂亮，有公主病就不要
<yunfan> onlylove: 古人诚不余欺也
<zenNamaste> 古之人不余欺也  -- 石钟山记
<adam8157> nyfair: +1
<MeaCulpa> 汉子有的是，公主病有的是人照顾
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公主病的，填多少汉子也不够用啊
<leeeee> roylez：萨瓦迪卡
<yunfan> 木耳好就行
<yunfan> 其他都是浮云
 * leeeee 这厮居然不鸟我 收拾东西准备回家~回家~
<yunfan> adam8157: 如何用脚本批量登录到其他机器去执行sudo xxx
<adam8157> yunfan: expect
<yunfan> adam8157: ssh到别的机器 控制权已经出去了
<\q> yunfan: 沒有，ssh client 依然爲前台進程組，可以控制的
<crazyfivesheep> yunfan, http://code.google.com/p/sshsudo/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: sshsudo - A bash script to run sudo command on multiple remote computers with least effort - Google Project Hosting
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥，用root ssh
<\q> 雖然遠端 ssh session 確實分配了一個 pty
<onlylove> yunfan: 把root的pubkey拷贝过去
<onlylove> adam8157: 总觉得需要远端有脚本文件如果是expect
<vipzrx> 在emacs中使用 M-x shell ，可以补全文件名。现在的问题是，在执行“M-x shell”之后新建的目录，不能自动补全。重启emacs，进入shell模式，可以补全上次启动shell之后新建的文件。请问，怎么不重启实现？
<crazyfivesheep> palomino|working, yo
<yunfan> onlylove: root ssh有点2
<\q> visudo # %wheel ALL = (ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL # ssh meow@meowu sudo ls
<crazyfivesheep> palomino|working, and的新u 有机会不
<crazyfivesheep> amd
<onlylove> yunfan: sudo不需要password如何
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似有人给你同样的方法了
<vipzrx> 在emacs中使用 M-x shell ，可以补全文件名。现在的问题是，在执行“M-x shell”之后新建的目录，不能自动补全。重启emacs，进入shell模式，可以补全上次启动shell之后新建的文件。请问，怎么不重启实现？
<\q> 我一般用 ssh -t meow@meowhole tmux a
<vipzrx> onlylove: 这里有人用emacs，吗？
<onlylove> crazyfivesheep: intel在养活AMD，因为一旦死掉了，就它一家造x86的
<yunfan> 直接 ssh "cmd" 没有tty
<onlylove> vipzrx: 有，不过不是我
<vipzrx> MeaCulpa: ？
<\q> yunfan: ssh -t
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 我不用emacs, 但是, 为什么不用M-x esh呢?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 戴尔有病！禁用super键居然这么隐蔽！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454637 刚买了个inspiron14 3516，自带ubuntu，但是发现super用不了 结果。。。。戴尔自带了个包叫dell-super-key,描述写的是Disables the super key by default.....受不鸟了 删掉完美解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 dramforever
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-01-15 15:36
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: M-x shell几乎是被抛弃了的东西
<vipzrx> esh 没听过
<vipzrx> eshell  ？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 恩.
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 而且, 你也不是用emacs的呀.
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: ?
<vipzrx> 用的bash
<vipzrx> MeaCulpa: 你用的emacs，？
<MeaCulpa> vipzrx: 你看我像么...
<vipzrx> 什么意思？ 好吧，是我记错了
<yunfan> \q: 好吧
<zenNamaste> emacs不是应该用rcirc或者erc吗? 你用的是雷鸟...  vipzrx
<vipzrx> 我要收邮件的。而且这几天，pidgin上irc 一直flood
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 收邮件不是emacs最好用的功能吗?
<vipzrx> 留着pdigin是要挂QQ
<vipzrx> 你说用gnus
<vipzrx> ？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: gnus/mew/mu4e/notmuch
<vipzrx> 我水平菜，这几天在debian stable /sid ubuntu之间折腾
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 15:48 新年快乐 : 15.342天
<vipzrx> 做android需要ub12.04 家里的台式机上面ubuntu不能识别硬盘
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: 你用过emacs ？
<vipzrx> 知道的很多
<vipzrx> test
<^k^> vipzrx:点点点. 15:48 新年快乐 : 15.341天
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 以前跟风用过org mode. 那时候用了一阵子
<vipzrx> org怎么了，后来放弃？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 后来发现记笔记这种坏毛病, 趁早戒掉比较好一些
<vipzrx> 记笔记是坏毛病》
<yunfan> 我有点想用emacs了
<archl> debian bug...
<archl> debian stable have bug...
<archl> vipzrx: 同意。
<zenNamaste> archl: 我解决了, 我弄了个串口.
<zenNamaste> archl: 内核崩溃的时候直接导出了. 谢谢你.
<archl> zenNamaste: 不懂。你继续。
<archl> zenNamaste: 不用谢我。
<zenNamaste> archl: :-)
<October21> archl: 我用了debain源的fastboot 结果不能正常使用
<vipzrx> 现在纠结，用了stable 里面是emacs23 。之前维护emacs-snapshot的那个哥们不用emacs了，不再维护
<archl> October21: 。。。
<archl> vipzrx: 自己搞定啊。
<vipzrx> 源码编译？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: emacs一两年前就24了, 性能提升非常大. 特性很赞.
<archl> vipzrx: backport上。
<vipzrx> 怎么弄，给点链接
<archl> 哦。没有backport么。。。
<archl> 只有testing
<vipzrx> archl: 你用vi ？
<archl> vipzrx: 我都不懂
<vipzrx> 好吧
<October21> archl: 5装
<archl> October21: ？
<nyfair> emacs？搞笑呢
<October21> archl: 你用了这么多年linux
<nyfair> 世界上只有两个ide，其中之一是visual studio
<archl> October21: 嗯。最多用用nano
<archl> October21: 改配置文件啥的nano就够了
<October21> archl: 怎么设置nano的换行显示
<nyfair> nano检索功能太弱了
<archl> October21: 不知道
<archl> 确实
<archl> 本来就是邮件编辑器
<vipzrx> wo jue de wo yong bu liao linux le
<alvin_rxg> vipzrx: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *0bcG@*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<vipzrx> 04:04:22 PM - SamB: vipzrx: go to #debian-mentors on OFTC and ask how to backport emacs24
<vipzrx> 04:04:53 PM - kusut: vipzrx: wow just realized that naquadah packages are abandoned
<vipzrx> #emacs里面的人这样解决问题
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 你的问题是什么?
<nyfair> PINYIN SHI SHENM MA
<October21> archl: nano 还是GNU的项目呢
<nyfair> NI ZHE GE BEN DAN ZEN ME ZHI DAO WO ZAI YONG PING YIN
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *?VevO.y*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<vipzrx> 04:03:19 PM - vipzrx: how can i use emacs24 on debian stable ?
<archl> October21: 。。。随意一个项目都能成为GNU项目。。。
<nyfair> HOLY SHIT
<vipzrx> 04:03:29 PM - SamB: vipzrx: get someone to backport it?
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 恩, 这个问题要问debian的人
<vipzrx> 04:03:39 PM - vipzrx: who can do it ?
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.backports.general/9280  debian的人不做
<archl> vipzrx: ä½ å¹²
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian backports at backports.org
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 不过你又不是emacs用户, 为啥这么热衷backport emacs?
<vipzrx> 我是用emacs的
<nyfair> ㄧㄣㄆㄧㄣ
<vipzrx> 水平差是一回事
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 我看你邮件, irc都不用emacs的呀
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: emacs不就是用来聊irc, 收发邮件的嘛?
<vipzrx> 我用pidgin，挂skype +QQ +gtalk
<nyfair> ko ro su ko ro su ze dai ni ko ro su ya ru
<nyfair> 这个拼音是怎么检测的？
<October21> vipzrx: 自己动手丰衣足食
<vipzrx> pigin有好多插件，
<vipzrx> 我自己动手的结果是-------搞瘫痪系统
<vipzrx> 然后重装
<archl> vipzrx: 没明白你用 emacs 干什么
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 我也没有明白.
<October21> 编译个软件能弄出什么？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 而且, 我觉得debian早就有emacs24了
<lainme> vipzrx: https://www.google.com/search?q=+emacs+24+on+debian+stable 自己动手编译吧。一个emacs弄不坏系统的，又不是编内核
<vipzrx> 写程序，写笔记
<^k^> ⇪ ti: emacs 24 on debian stable - Google 搜索
<vipzrx> lainme: 你是维护的lwqq的ppa吗》
<lainme> zenNamaste: 他是stable。unstable和testing才有
<zenNamaste> lainme: 哦. 又要用老系统, 又要用新软件. 那是没戏.
<vipzrx> 我水平很差
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 自己编译吧.
<October21> apt-cache search emacs24
<October21> macs24-common-non-dfsg - GNU Emacs common non-DFSG items, including the core documentation
<vipzrx> 前段时间桌面换成了xfce，结果移动硬盘不能挂载
<vipzrx> 这里谁用debian ？
<October21> vipzrx: 你的问题是你不能自己搜索方法解决
<archl> vipzrx: 换桌面是大事情。
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 别人用debian, 也不会去解决你的这个问题.
<October21> 怎么换桌面？
<vipzrx> 我怕自己水平不够，用不了sid
<archl> vipzrx:  sid 和 stable 对你来说没区别
<vipzrx> 上次ssh的一个bug，搞了一天
<October21> ubuntu不就是基于sid
<archl> vipzrx: 反正你会搞坏
<lainme> vipzrx: 没什么不一样啊，只是软件新点
<zenNamaste> 我用linux都半年了, 还没见过ssh的bug!
<vipzrx> lainme: 灯下给你链接
<October21> 你能发现BUG了
<vipzrx> lainme: http://www.cnblogs.com/vipzrx/p/3488384.html
<^k^> vipzrx: ⇪ OpenSSL version mismatch. Built against 1000105f, you have 10001060 - vipzrx - 博客园
<vipzrx> 应该是debian打包的问题，是我表述不清
<zenNamaste> OpenSSL version mismatch. 这个不是ssh的bug
<imtxc> 版本的问题啊
<vipzrx> 这个问题我搞了很长时间，自己水平不够
 * zenNamaste 不想在这个问题上面浪费时间了. 想用什么就用什么吧. 
<zenNamaste> 这个/me好有意思!
<zenNamaste> 我还一直以为我的客户端不支持呢
<onlylove> vipzrx: xfce能自动挂载硬盘啊
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你没装hal还是dbus
<vipzrx> 能挂载，但是不能往里面考东西，提示权限不够
<October21> zenNamaste: 就是你说emacs24好，他才这样吧？
<zenNamaste> October21: 哦, 好象是. 对不住各位了...
<vipzrx> 好吧
<onlylove> vipzrx: 权限不够？挂载选项是啥？-ro？
<October21> 呵呵
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 用udiskstl
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: udiskctl
 * zenNamaste 特别喜欢傻瓜工具: udiskctl
<vipzrx> https://wiki.debian.org/zh_CN/Xfce  是按照这个走的
<onlylove> vipzrx: 该不是你的用户没在remove media组里面吧
<^k^> ⇪ ti: zh_CN/Xfce - Debian Wiki
<vipzrx> 以后多向你们学习吧
<October21> 自动挂载好像是提了权限的
<vipzrx> October21: https://wiki.debian.org/zh_CN/Xfce
<October21> 用一个工具提供的
<vipzrx> 这是我安装的步骤
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你有卸载grome？
<vipzrx> 对啊
<vipzrx> 什么都卸载了
<vipzrx> 我当时把好多资料100G+ 放到debian sid ，结果弄不出来了
<October21> vipzrx: 换桌面不是直接这样搞的
<vipzrx> 使用mv 移动文件的时候，怎么先考一部份。我的资料100G，目标50G，最后发现，原来的没有删，目标盘也有了50G
<zenNamaste> 为什么资料会弄不出来?! 跟卸载gnome有什么关系?
<vipzrx> 都不知道哪些考过了
<October21> zenNamaste: 他移动时，目标位置空间不足了
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 你应该跟我一样, 先去找本书, 从基础学起.
<zenNamaste> October21: 哦.
<October21> 这种问题是unix固有的吧？
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: 因为不能网移动硬盘写东西，也不能网磁盘的ntfs分区写
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: ntfs-3g, 怎么会不能往其他磁盘些东西?
<October21> 什么rm这类没提示的命令
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你是不是没装ntfs-3g
<vipzrx> 不知道怎么把资料考出来
<\q> zenNamaste: ssh-copy-id 就有 bug，但使用 ControlMaster 時
<vipzrx> 撞了的
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • ArchBang 设置成中文后，系统很多东西还是E文的,难道组件都得重装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454640 前天Ubuntu不小心弄坏了，昨天装了ArchBang，默认是E文的 locale.conf 和 locale-gen设置成zh_CN.UTF-8后，又下了几个wqy字体，之后安装了fcitx 重启 Quote: >$ locale >LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 >.
<onlylove> vipzrx: root也拷贝不出来？
<October21> vipzrx: 你弄成这样，不仅你理不清，我们也看不懂了
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩, 我与到ssh-copy-id的问题了. 不过不知道是不是你说的问题. 我去查一下controlmaster是啥去.
<vipzrx> 能考出来
<October21> onlylove: 他估计是目标位置空间不足导致的
<\q> zenNamaste: 用了半年已經如此能折騰了……
<vipzrx> 是 空间不足
<zenNamaste> ...
<October21> onlylove: 怎么事先判断啊？
<October21> 空间不足的问题
<\q> zenNamaste: 我看你骨骼驚奇，是折騰的好材料
<onlylove> October21: 我会人肉看下
<zenNamaste> \q: 我骨骼正常...
<zenNamaste> 想学64位汇编, 有好guide吗?
<zenNamaste> 我没太多汇编基础.
<October21> onlylove: 我也只是用命令看下大小
<onlylove> zenNamaste: \q不是凡人，能看到别人看不到的东西
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 从名字里能看出来.
<October21> 最近看了下unix痛恨者手册
<October21> 里面就提到类似的事
<October21> 比如 rm的问题，cp之类
<October21> 很容易误操作，没备份的话会出大问题
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  16:38 
<onlylove> October21: 我还没遇到那么悲剧的事情
<October21> onlylove: 你没敲错过？
<October21> 比如符号
<onlylove> October21: 没，因为大部分时间在x下面
<onlylove> October21: 最主要的是东西不多
<archl> onlylove: 我的这 vps 真失败，连装 mysql都会错`。。。。
<onlylove> archl: apt-get啊
<archl> onlylove: 安装时会报错。。。
<archl> onlylove: 我一开始甚至怀疑是debian问题。。。
<archl> onlylove: 难道我该换回 Ubuntu 12.04 server...
<archl> lol
<archl> adam8157: 突然想到在这里活跃的帽子成员也就 imadper 了。你们都抛弃他了。
<adam8157> archl: 他哪去了?
<archl> adam8157: 失落。
<archl> adam8157: 我怎么知道
<onlylove> adam8157: 大概昨天被我刺激到了……
<archl> onlylove: 你怎么刺激的？
<onlylove> archl: 不提了
<archl> onlylove: 我昨天刺激兔子了。。。
<adam8157> onlylove: 说他ntr?
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠，他会被这么简单的破问题打倒？
<\q> 最惠国待遇?
<zenNamaste> 有没有学习64bit汇编的好书呀?
<onlylove> adam8157: 总之，别问了
<\q> zenNamaste: 同求。爲什麼直接學64-bit，好像大家從CSAPP開始學的比較多
<zenNamaste> \q: 哦. 是这样的, 因为我想分析我的内核崩溃之后显示的call trace. 里面很多64bit汇编的知识. 我并不是想系统的学习汇编, 而是想知道些背景知识.
 * adam8157 有两本汇编的实体书
<archl> onlylove: 你们怎么看的注册时间？
<\q> adam8157: 給我
<wall0p> g++ -Wl选项无法识别
<wall0p> g++ -Wl -fopenmp -lgomp -shared -o libcpputil.so *.o
<adam8157> \q: 一本王爽的 一本Professional Assembly Language
<wall0p> 这么用是那里错了，，我怎么调试？求帮，，
<\q> wall0p: -Wl,option Pass option as an option to the linker
 * adam8157 送apue v2_chn & TCPL answers v2_chn
<\q> wall0p: 你去掉 -Wl
<wall0p> 去掉直接错误，无法编译
<\q> wall0p: g++ ....... |& wgetpaste
<wall0p> wgetpaste？是？
<zenNamaste> stderr
<vipzrx> \q: wgetpaste 是rpm特有的吗？ debian下用什么？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 自己随便下载一个/写一个
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: http://ix.io/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=text/x-python
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：13.04下如何安裝Argox-cp3140 立象條码打印机驅動 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454642 求助：13.04下如何安裝Argox-cp3140 立象條码打印机驅動 大神，幫幫忙， 统计信息: 发表于 由 lto1234 — 2014-01-15 16:38
<October21> zenNamaste: 这些服务怎么用啊，我一直没弄懂
<vipzrx> October21: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5910/wgetpaste-alternatives
<zenNamaste> October21:   打开终端, 执行 curl http://ix.io/client -o ix
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ encoding=gzip ; 长度=1.13 kiB ; type=text/plain; charset=utf-8
<zenNamaste> October21: 然后 chmod +x ix
<zenNamaste> October21: 然后sudo cp ix /usr/bin
<zenNamaste> October21: ix是我用过的最方便的了.
<zenNamaste> \q: 谢谢你的  |&  我第一次见到.
<October21> wgetpaste我也见过
<\q> /usr/bin 會污染，放 ~/bin ~/.local/bin 比較好
 * adam8157 送apue v2_chn & TCPL answers v2_chn
<October21> 不过我不知道怎么用
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩, 是.
<onlylove> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/286831
<zenNamaste> October21: cat xxx | ix
<onlylove> adam8157: 这是啥情况
<October21> 这些是贴代码的脚本，有什么贴图的啊？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不全, 前面的东西呢?
<adam8157> onlylove: 上面那一截呢?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 死机了
<\q> October21: http://ix.io/9Si
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=text/x-python
<leeeee> TT我又被坑了！！！！
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我也想要上面的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦. 你有串口吗/
<onlylove> leeeee: 快到坑里来
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 老大，vmware的虚拟机
<leeeee> 啊啊啊啊啊 想死啊我 先出去买菜
<\q> adam8157: 送點其他的？
<leeeee> 回来再说
<zenNamaste> onlylove: vmware的虚拟机有串口的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不过不如kvm的好用.
<leeeee> 我能穿睡裤出去么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不过总觉得linux下面用vmware的普通用户很少诶.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那上面没串口，或者说创建的时候就没给那东西
<onlylove> zenNamaste: esxi上的
<onlylove> leeeee: 不能
<onlylove> leeeee: 注意形象
<zenNamaste> onlylove: https://www.google.com/search?q=vmware+%E4%B8%B2%E5%8F%A3&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-nightly&channel=fflb
<^k^> ⇪ ti: vmware 串口 - Google 搜索
<October21> zenNamaste: \q Thx
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 据我所知, vmware的串口还是能用的. 虽然我从来没有用过vmware...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 难道我要为这事给虚拟机先加个串口？
<leeeee> 就这么决定！！穿上我的大花睡裤加上小猫的棉服 好欢型！！！走了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 难道你有别的办法?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 反正这事我重复过一次，再来一次它肯定还会死
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 没有，我就是想换掉服务器而已
<onlylove> leeeee: ……
<wall0p> 额
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我觉得这是硬件不稳定造成的
<adam8157> \q: 这两本书竟然没人要啊
<\q> 我的 qemu 1.6.1 串口 /dev/ttyS0 終端文字有line-through效果.....
<adam8157> \q: 等ULK v4出了我就把v3送出去...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 也有可能是vmware的BUG
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 送v4吧, 我要.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 才不送 而且也没有啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你是imadper?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 什么?
<\q> adam8157: ulk是啥？
<zenNamaste> \q: 深入理解linux用户态
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 双至强，16G内存，另一个虚拟机工作正常
<adam8157> \q: understanding the linux kernel
<\q> 下學期有操作系統＾是不是應該看這方面的東西了？
<wall0p> wgetpaste
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 桌面鼠标失灵 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454645 ukylin64位版，安装了virtualbox，里面虚拟了win7.最近经常出现鼠标在大部分区域都点击无效，但键盘可以正常操作的情况。鼠标只能点左边的快捷方式和上面的关机等功能，在中间点击都失效，虚拟机里也是大部分地方单击
<^k^>  ─> 无效。 有人遇到过么？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 stronghill — 2014-01-15 17:19
<\q> zenNamaste: 果然是iMadper....
<zenNamaste> \q: 什么??
<onlylove> \q让他继续藏一会儿吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 还有3个一样的机器，跑一样的job。4个VM里面就他有问题
 * adam8157 送apue v2_chn & TCPL answers v2_chn, 有人要么
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 17:28 新年快乐 : 15.272天
<onlylove> adam8157: 我要没用的样子……太沉
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5910/wgetpaste-alternatives 这个里面跳到 设置别名 ？怎么弄》
 * adam8157 has a flying nimbus now, :D
<October21> adam8157: 赠书活动啊？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 我没有用过.
<vipzrx> alias   webshare=curl -F "sprunge=<-" http://sprunge.us | xclip
<^k^> vipzrx: ⇪ err: no title
<vipzrx> 这个怎么加引号？
<vipzrx> command1 | command2 这个怎么加引号？
<vipzrx> g$ ls|webshare
<vipzrx>   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
<vipzrx>                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
<vipzrx> 100   442    0    23  100   419     62   1144 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1157
<vipzrx> 这个一直在下载
<October21> vipzrx: 不要刷屏
<vipzrx> 不好意思
<adam8157> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DsLhuK2w/eVC5P.jpg
<\q> zenNamaste: 你留言了…… http://maskray.me/blog/2013-07-25-debug-hacks#comment-1201468693
<^k^> \q: ⇪ 《Debug Hacks》和調試技巧 | MaskRay
<onlylove> adam8157: 你还米说我那VM咋了
<adam8157> onlylove: 上面那一截呢?
<chunyang> vipzrx: alias hello='echo "hello" | cowsay'
<onlylove> adam8157: ……告诉我，怎么让那东西输出到串口……
<onlylove> adam8157: vm死机了，看不到上面
<adam8157> onlylove: kernel parameter, console=
<onlylove> adam8157: 在grub里面添加么
<adam8157> onlylove: 指向一个串口
<adam8157> en
<leeeee> 我回来了~~
<vipzrx> chunyang: 我试试
<onlylove> leeeee: 穿着睡裤回来的？
<leeeee> 嗯啊
<October21> adam8157: ubuntu默认用的是系统时间还是UTC？
<onlylove> adam8157: 今天不知道还有时间没，我看看吧……输出到xshell里面
<leeeee> 冬天的睡裤就是那种皇后的呀
<leeeee> 厚厚。。
<leeeee> 我发了个威信 然后我同学评 笑cry..
<October21> adam8157: ubuntu默认用的是local time还是UTC？
<adam8157> October21: 默认认为BIOS是UTC吧
<adam8157> October21: 我不知道...
<October21> 嗯
<vipzrx> chunyang: 还是不可以，你看一下 http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5910/wgetpaste-alternativeswebshare
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是的.
<vipzrx> chunyang: alias   webshare='curl -F "sprunge=<-" http://sprunge.us|xclip'
<^k^> vipzrx: ⇪ err: no title
<zenNamaste> adam8157: bios/acpi时钟是utc
<zenNamaste> adam8157: uefi时钟是自己指定时区.
 * adam8157 咱不用ubuntu不晓得, lol
<archl> leeeee: 你平时都身着睡衣？
<October21> zenNamaste: 我最近在ubuntu和debian切换了一次
<leeeee> 在寝室就穿睡衣啊
<October21> 结果时间+8了，联网后就正常了
<chunyang> vipzrx: command | webshare
<chunyang> 这么用吗？
<vipzrx> 是
<leeeee> 出去穿是第一次 当然我只是穿睡裤 上面穿的中长的棉衣 A02的衣服也很花  基本看不出啊
<chunyang> vipzrx: 干嘛用的
<chunyang> share 到哪里
<vipzrx> 会出来一个地址的
<chunyang> xclip -o
<vipzrx> http://sprunge.us/
<^k^> vipzrx: ⇪ err: no title
<chunyang> 这个吗？
<vipzrx> 是
<archl>  没有了。
<chunyang> 在剪切板里
<archl> leeeee: 我也决定，暂时不来这里了。
<archl> leeeee: 太多聊天哈。
 * archl say good-bye :)
<chunyang> ^k^: 用 xclip -o 看一下
<^k^> chunyang, 对不起我的眼睛没有连接现在。 17:43 新年快乐 : 15.261天
<vipzrx> $ ls | curl -F "sprunge=<-" http://sprunge.us
<vipzrx> http://sprunge.us/LLGf
<^k^> vipzrx: ⇪ err: no title
<leeeee> 罗杰怎么了？
<^k^> vipzrx: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://sprunge.us/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<mao> ?
<vipzrx> chunyang:  在剪切班里面，Ctrl+v 不会出来那个地址
<chunyang> 嗯，不会的
<vipzrx> 为什么？
<vipzrx> 我写错了？
<chunyang> 貌似X下有两个“剪切”
<chunyang> 另一个是Shift+insert（鼠标中键）
<vipzrx> 这两个都没有
<chunyang> 我的有
<vipzrx> 哪一钟？
<chunyang> 刚刚 alias 的哪个
<chunyang> 相当与用光标选中的情况
<vipzrx> 中键粘贴出来的ls的输出
<vipzrx> 不是那个地址？
 * nyfair 问个问题，类似mv a[1-9] b 这种通配符的写法是bash特有的还是所有shell通用的？
<chunyang> webshare='curl -F "sprunge=<-" http://sprunge.us|xclip'
<^k^> chunyang: ⇪ err: no title
<chunyang> ls | webshare
<chunyang> ➜  ~  xclip -o
<chunyang> http://sprunge.us/CZdC
<^k^> chunyang: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://sprunge.us/CZdC -- unhandled responsein get head
<chunyang> vipzrx: 鼠标中键也没错 http://sprunge.us/dUgO
<^k^> chunyang: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://sprunge.us/dUgO -- unhandled responsein get head
<vipzrx> chunyang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6755339/
<vipzrx> ➜ ~ xclip -o  这个是什么意思？
<chunyang> X clip out
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6755339/ 这个你看了吗？
<vipzrx> ➜ ~    ？？
<chunyang> 看了
<vipzrx> 这个是什么？ 标志吗？
<vipzrx> 我的错在哪里呢？
<chunyang> 好吧，$ 提示符
<vipzrx> 你的$ 是 ➜ ~
<vipzrx> 好吧
<chunyang> 你的alias没问题呀
<vipzrx> $ ls | webshare
<vipzrx>  这个之后显示下载
<chunyang> 没错
<chunyang> 之后鼠标中
<chunyang> 就可以了
<vipzrx>                                                                                                     
<vipzrx>                                                                                                     
<vipzrx>                                                                                                     
<vipzrx>                                                                                                     
<vipzrx>                                                                                                     
<vipzrx>                                                                                                     
<^k^> vipzrx:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<vipzrx> 好的 可以了
<vipzrx> 谢谢
<chunyang> vipzrx: 呵呵
<vipzrx> 我这里还有一个问题
<chunyang> 嗯
<vipzrx> 有的时候是空白
<vipzrx> 再试一次就是正确的输出
<chunyang> command | webshare 时候鼠标不能选中别的
<chunyang> command | webshare 之后鼠标不能选中别的
<chunyang> 之后
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6755364/
<vipzrx> 看到了吗？
<chunyang> 看了，我这边试了几下，没这问题
<vipzrx> 你是ubuntu？
<chunyang> 嗯，是的
<vipzrx> 12.04 ？
<chunyang> 是
<chunyang> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<chunyang> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<vipzrx> 是终端的问题吗？ 我使用的xvrt
<vipzrx> ni是自带的吗？
<chunyang> 不清楚，我用的是gnome-terminal
<vipzrx> 我看到你也是在做android ？
<chunyang> 是自带的
<vipzrx> 是系统自带的
<chunyang> 没有啊，不会java
<vipzrx> 看到android stdio
<chunyang> 有装，不会用
<vipzrx> 你做什么？
<chunyang> 没什么正经事
<onlylove> 好累……真心不想因为dell或者vmware的问题把自己搞成这样
<vipzrx> 好吧
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu12.04升级内核后无法启动，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454646 我的ubuntu12.04lts，感觉3.2的内核对amd显卡支持有问题，然后就自行编译安装3.4，然后就无法启动了（左上角的那个光标闪啊闪没信息）， 然后我怀疑是因为我没有执行update-grub， 所以我的问题是。
<^k^>  ─> 。在无法进入系统的情况下如何执行这个命令。 （安装光盘之类的有） 统计信息: 发表于 由 YuHongkai — 2014-01-15 18:02
<vipzrx> onlylove: 只能精神上支持一下你
<chunyang> vipzrx: 大三/无线电，今天挂一科，明后天还各有一科
<onlylove> 我要下班……
<vipzrx> 你在哪里上学？
<vipzrx> 都是人才
<chunyang> 南京
<vipzrx> 我在苏州
<chunyang> 好吧，大后天就放了
<VaneHay> 大家好
<^k^> VaneHay:点点点.  18:12 
<VaneHay> ^k^、
<VaneHay> #^k^
<^k^> VaneHay, 休息一下.. 18:13 新年快乐 : 15.241天
<yunfan> onlylove: 有什么工具查一段时间内 哪些进程最吃cpu不？
<onlylove> yunfan: 进程？top本身就很吃cpu
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要不用ps啥的定时看看
<yunfan> onlylove: 我现在服务器上显示cpu us 40%
<yunfan> 但是top一看 排名前面的只有1%
<yunfan> 而且还是top自己
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个……
<onlylove> yunfan: 一般的uptime vmstat 其他的不太清楚了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38041
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | AMD发布Kaveri APU，整合基于GCN的GPU
<chunyang> yunfan: htop
<VaneHay> 问个问题，debian aptitude 安装软件的时候会往那些目录下复制文件
<onlylove> 会往缓存下载软件
<onlylove> 往哪个目录取决于你装的啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 果然自己用ps看更精确 mysql吃了个12% top都不报告
<VaneHay> 装php啊
<yunfan> onlylove: amd有不少型号贵国买不到
<chunyang> VaneHay: whereis php
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不想买amd了
<onlylove> yunfan: 他不争气呢
<VaneHay> 原来用apt-get的装的php环境，现在要改用编译的方式  我不知道编译的话  而者 冲突如何解决？
<yunfan> onlylove: 还行阿 看你做什么了
<onlylove> yunfan: 游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 所以 对比 还是买 intel的
<VaneHay> 对了，apt-get 装php 能不能指定参数 ？
<onlylove> VaneHay: which php，还有apt-装的是预编译的，你想自己弄建议把apt装的purge掉，然后自己编译
<VaneHay> 我要打开php  Thread Safety
<VaneHay> onlylove: 哦
<VaneHay> 用的php的线程，才发现apt 装的php Thread Safety 默认是关闭的
<onlylove> VaneHay: 冲突？我记得你可以装好多个(好像是mysql……)
<yunfan> onlylove: 我玩的游戏 主要考验内存 :-)
<onlylove> VaneHay: 绝对路径启动
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 可以考虑买几台amd的apu来玩
<VaneHay> 编译的时候 启动绝对路径 是不 ？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我玩游戏考验CPU，intel明显有优势
<onlylove> VaneHay: 说不明白……唉，你自己装下就知道了
<onlylove> VaneHay: 如果你没有多版本需求，建议你把apt的移除
<VaneHay> 哦 明白了
<onlylove> VaneHay: 编译的时候可以加prefix参数指定安装目录
<yunfan> onlylove: intel的性价比实在是不怎么高  不过发热控制得好
<VaneHay> 谢谢哦
<yunfan> 但是amd的新款也有17w的了
<yunfan> 要是你能憋半年 其实还是买amd好
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就知道我玩的游戏喜欢高频率
<yunfan> onlylove: 你玩什么游戏？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不考虑，
<onlylove> yunfan: 虽然不知道AMD怎么设计的，还是intel
<yunfan> onlylove: 另外我想试试用ati卡玩 opencl
<yunfan> 买个独显 7000核心那种
<onlylove> yunfan: kingsoft的垃圾网游
<yunfan> onlylove: 好吧 我常年不开win 没办法
<onlylove> yunfan: 那破游戏。内存泄漏都4年了还没修好
<yunfan> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且IO有严重问题，需要SSD或者阵列才能不出故障，不过新近一次更新貌似强点了
<onlylove> yunfan: 被亲友绑架的滋味真难受
<onlylove> yunfan: 你电源显卡都到齐了吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 功率咋样
<wall0p> \q还在么
<wall0p> http://bpaste.net/show/168303/
<wall0p> 这个是错误提示，，还是g++选项-wl的问题
<wall0p> \q
<n1639> 怎么没人说话
<onlylove> 你一天到晚说话累不累
<n1639> 噢，这样啊，那什么时候工作
<archl> http://www.projectlinus.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Project Linus-Home
<n1639> 乱码了
<archl> ä½ 
<n1639> 嗯
<n1639> 刚才
<archl> 没有
<n1639> 我感觉我心不稳，这是我年轻的表现吗？
<n1639> 比较浮躁
<n1639> 求大神指点一二
<\q> wall0p: decaf編譯原理？
<n1639> How are you  ?
<leeeee> ==
<archl> n1639: .。。。不太明白，还是长句说吧，我没明白你看到什么乱码，乱码是不可识别的古怪图形。  另外，这里推荐使用长句子，不是短句交流。
 * archl 抱抱 leeeee
<archl> leeeee: 结果我是自己封了一队网站。
<leeeee> 饿死我了
<leeeee> 兔子给点吃的
<archl> leeeee:   买这个吃 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=2672353415
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 黑巧克力类 巧克力砖 巧克力板 巧克力排 500克[美乐臣出品]-tmall.com天猫
<archl> leeeee: 我，不是生产者，不会做食物给你。
<archl> leeeee: 去问苹果树要吧
<archl> tonghuix 搞了个 csdn 频道拉了某人来问 DirectX的问题。。。
<archl> tonghuix 推广 IRC 么
<darksun> 弱弱的问一下，IRC跟以前的聊天室，有什么本质不同么？
<corsy> 哇 好久没来 IRC 了
<wall0p> \q 不是，是个工具包，不过谢谢了，搞定了～
<leeeee> ==
<archl> darksun: 那不知道聊天室的人呐？
<archl> leeeee: 上海好啊。有天猫超市，买黑巧克力简单多了
<leeeee> 我不爱吃
<archl> leeeee: 笑话你可以不。。。
<archl> 算了。没词
<archl> nyfair 也算是一个怪人。
<archl> 是男的吧。
<darksun> 有egg，必须是男的
<darksun> 话说，这种效果怎么来的？离开的时候还能留言么
<darksun> 为什么一般人离开的时候都是显示Ping timeout呢？
<archl> darksun: 客户端里有的，或者临时在 /quit 命令后输入
<archl> darksun: 即使你正常关闭，对irc频道来说也就是发了 /quit 命令。
<archl> darksun: pingout才不正常，说明网络连接非主动断开。
<tonghuix> archl, 啥事啊，和我没关系嘛
<darksun> 还真是可以留言，而且是各个频道都有留言......
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6403.html 笑话标题:皮肤科医生 : 第一位医生:"你为什么选中了皮肤病专业?" 第二位医生:"因为我的病人永远不会半夜吵醒我,永远不会死于这种疾病,而且很少能够康复。"
<\q> wall0p: 是啥問題
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 20:44 新年快乐 : 15.136天
<archl> imtxc:  为什么你会经常用 test？
<archl> test
<^k^> archl:点点点.  20:44 
<imtxc> archl: 因为网络不稳定
<imtxc> 掉线了客户端提示很慢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 换我用的客户端. 很快.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥客户端
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 自己ctcp version看...
 * imtxc 今天qq号码被人异地登录了……， 然后自己登录上去问了一圈，没有一个人上当借给我钱！擦
<imtxc> kisc 是啥高级东西
<imtxc> ksic
<\q> a Kernel Space IRC Client which has extreme low Latency!
<imtxc> 至于么
<imtxc> irc 都弄内核空间里面
<\q> 測了幾個人，CTCP reply from zenNamaste: PING 0.854 seconds 最低，所言不虛……
<zenNamaste> \q: 赞.
<zenNamaste> *** Undefined CTCP query received. Silently ignored    你们在干嘛....
<\q> /ctcp zenNamaste source
<\q> weechat補全出來的，我不知道ctcp怎麼用……
<zenNamaste> \q: 我都不知道有着东西.
<imtxc> \q: 直接  version
<zenNamaste> *** Unknown CTCP message from \q (~MaskRay@unaffiliated/maskray): SOURCE
<zenNamaste>     http://www.weechat.org/download
<^k^> ⇪ t: WeeChat :: download
<zenNamaste> \q: 貌似... 你这个weechat自己实现的东西?
<imtxc> 别人  ctcp 你你当然能收到通知啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fopen无法创建文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454649 if((fp=fopen("hello.txt","r+")) == NULL) { printf("fail to open！\n"); exit(1); } 这段代码，在没有事先创建hello.txt时输出结果是“fail to open!”,也就是说fopen没有创建hello.txt.网上有说是路径权限的问题，改变了hello.txt所在目录
<^k^>  ─> 的权限为777后仍然无法创建文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nuaa__zt — 2014-01-15 20:45
<\q> zenNamaste: weechat是我見過的可定製性最強的應用軟件　http://weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: WeeChat User’s Guide
<\q> 密密麻麻的配置選項
<\q> 支持python perl ruby tcl c guile擴展
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩, 可惜是独立的...
<imtxc> lua 也支持
<zenNamaste> \q: 我还没能打开你给的页面...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你用的这个客户端很高级的样子，为嘛不用 erc 了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 谁说我不用erc了?
<imtxc> 我次哦
<Jack77213> o.o误发。。。
<zenNamaste> guile 值得学吗?
<\q> 不值得
<zenNamaste> 恩.
<zenNamaste> 那还是优先汇编吧.
<\q> professional assembly language看上去還行，但信息密度太低了
<zenNamaste> \q: 想找个全程通过反汇编来讲的书. 不过只找到本32bit的
<zenNamaste> 另外, 还发现这本书了: http://book.douban.com/subject/22994051/   \q
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 格蠹汇编 (豆瓣)
<mk3548208> 这里有搞web开发的大神吗
<zenNamaste> cherrot_: 有人找你
<mk3548208> cherrot_, 求助
<mk3548208> cherrot_, 在？
<\q> zenNamaste: 講調試技術的？看上去不錯誒。它起這麼晦澀的名字是要表達什麼思想感情？
<zenNamaste> \q
<zenNamaste> \q: 并不十分清楚.
<zenNamaste> \q: 可能跟我的新nick一样, 没有实际意义...
<zenNamaste> \q: 特别喜欢 addr2line 这个工具...
<zenNamaste> addr2line -a ffffffff819fd474 -e ./vmlinux
<zenNamaste> 0xffffffff819fd474
<zenNamaste> /usr/src/debug/kernel-3.10.0-67.el7/linux-3.10.0-67.el7.x86_64/arch/x86/platform/efi/efi-bgrt.c:54
<\q> zenNamaste: 嗯mark了。perf也要看一看，我下學期要搞高性能計算
<zenNamaste> \q: 其实我更感兴趣你寒假搞啥
<zenNamaste> \q: 短时间, 有意思的东西, 有没有?
<\q> zenNamaste: 剛剛把最後一門課程清掉……寒假也有好多待辦任務：遷移ftp、網站前端、幫同學數學建模
<zenNamaste> \q: 前端还是提不起兴趣. 现在最想学得就是汇编... 还有acpi...
<\q> zenNamaste: 我筆記本acpi相關還沒折騰過，休眠合蓋啥都沒有。。
<zenNamaste> \q: 怎么会... 休眠都没有...
<\q> zenNamaste: Reversing: Secrets of
<\q> Reverse Engineering
<\q> zenNamaste: 搞彙編的話，感覺可以走一下逆向路線，不知道世面上的人有沒有這麼走的，但感覺嘗試一些可能對調試有啓發，收集的一些書名：
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩, 恩, 这书我记下来了
<\q> A\ Bug\ Hunter\'s\ Diary.pdf
 * zenNamaste acpi的spec没有uefi的厚...
<\q> The\ Shellcoders\ Handbook.pdf
 * sssss 的 vps 貌似挂了
<sssss> ^k^: 几点了
<^k^> sssss, 那是你最后的答案？ 21:31 新年快乐 : 15.103天
<\q> gdb感覺很累啊，你們怎麼忍受的？
<sssss> 不是啊
<sssss> \q: 如果你的调试环境没有 gdb，你就不这么说了
<\q> zenNamaste: qemu win7 guest和host通信你用啥方案，我暫時 -net user + -smb ...   \\10.0.2.4\qemu 訪問宿主文件
<\q> sssss: 沒有gdb的時候你們怎麼調試？
<zenNamaste> \q: 我没有win7. 不过如果我要做, 我就直接cifs
<zenNamaste> printk呀
<\q> zenNamaste: 是指host mount -t cifs guest磁盤？這是不是得先hostfwd_add一下或者用bridge讓guest host在一個網段？
<zenNamaste> \q: nat就可以呀
<sssss> \q: printf/printk
<zenNamaste> \q: 用nat, 你的host难道ping不通guest?
<zenNamaste> \q: 我用virt-manager建立的, 用的都是nat, 直接访问不成问题. (明天我在检查一下, 我记得是nat)
<\q> zenNamaste: 前端就是短時間有意思的東西，寫寫userscript，定製stylish，解決各類上網疑難……外帶習得幻燈片速寫技能……
 * sssss 字体太小，看正体字压力大啊
<hxhxhh> 我想建个sun公司的聊天室 有人支持吗
<zenNamaste> \q: 其实, 我买了本js的书, 看了一点儿. 后来没看下去...
<\q> printk內核的玩意兒太高深了……不懂
<zenNamaste> \q: 我现在最想的是, 等debug类似这种问题.... [    0.030328] WARNING: at arch/x86/mm/ioremap.c:83 __ioremap_caller+0x337/0x360()
<zenNamaste> s/等/能/
<hxhxhh> 不懂是因为你害怕
<hxhxhh> 曾经的sun有人怀念吗 java mysql 甚至还有个操作系统。。。
<zenNamaste> \q: 有个问题, 我 dmesg | less 了, 然后翻到了我想要的位置. 这时候按q, 什么都没有了. 有没有办法保留那些我翻到的内容在屏幕上?
<hxhxhh> 不清楚你说的意思 保留在屏幕的话不如在此篇吧 就  >就可以了吧
<hxhxhh> 然后用vi看就好了
<\q> zenNamaste: 讓 terminfo 裏的 cl(clear) 不生效
<hxhxhh> 说清楚
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩, 不知道办法, 不过貌似不容易.
<hxhxhh> 大概是不容易 到论坛去问问吧
<\q> zenNamaste: http://bpaste.net/show/168356/
<zenNamaste> \q
<zenNamaste> \q: spawn?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 今下午那个图，我重启任务看了，会有N个任务被block120s，然后貌似就kernel panic了，（dmesg和/var/log/messages差不多）
<zenNamaste> onlylove: sysctl kernel.hung_task_panic=0
<\q> zenNamaste: 這個expect腳本執行dmesg|less，然後阻止了 terminfo 的 smcup (測試發現這個東西會清屏)
<zenNamaste> \q: 我好奇你的spawn是怎么来的... bash里面肯定没有...
<\q> zenNamaste: 這是 expect 的命令，bash 確實沒有……
<leeeee> == 大家好
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹子好
<zenNamaste> \q: 我在别的语言里见到spawn, 一般都是fork一个task出来?
<zenNamaste> \q: 用来实现非阻塞的?
<leeeee> 你今天吃啥了？
<onlylove> leeeee: 我？泡面，橙子
<\q> zenNamaste: spawn 應該相當於 fork+exec，這裏用 expect 是因爲它 spawn 的東西在單獨的 pty 裏
<leeeee> 你居然吃泡面
<maplebeats> leeeee: 妹纸？
<maplebeats> 我一定是眼花了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你没眼花，一切还好
<leeeee> 妹纸很稀奇么
<maplebeats> 不稀奇
<onlylove> leeeee: 在这里很稀奇
<maplebeats> 是稀有
<\q> zenNamaste: 我大概是這麼調試的……expect 的 log_file 可以記錄終端會話(控制序列都保留了)，檢查 dmesg|less + 按q的過程輸出了些什麼字符，然後找到末尾感覺用於清屏的序列，刪掉後 cat meow 看是不是不清屏了
<maplebeats> leeeee: 交出联系方式我们还是好朋友
<maplebeats> 我了去,ubuntu touch只支持nexus 2012?
<leeeee> 联系方式是什么？能吃吗？
<zenNamaste> \q: 我没用过expect, 我去看看去. 不过我明白你说的了. interact里面的那个 -re其实是替换了最后的清屏的控制字符了?
<leeeee> onlylove：我来多久了？
<\q> zenNamaste: 嗯 expect 進程假設在 pts0 裏，它會啓動 pts1 運行 sh -c "dmesg|less"，interact 的作用是讓 pts0 的輸入定向到 pts1 的輸入同時把 pts1 的輸出傳到 pts1
<onlylove> leeeee: 不知道啊，我不关心那个
<leeeee> ==
<\q> zenNamaste: -o 是截取應用程序的輸出，在 pts0 的終端驅動程序處理之前把它忽略掉
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩, 理解了. 这个很赞, 有书来讲解这个工具吗? 还是只看man就够了?
 * zenNamaste man好长...
<\q> zenNamaste: expect 用的是 tcl，不能再爛的語言了……和 bash 差不多
<\q> zenNamaste: Exploring Expect 二十年前的書但現在翻來依然激動不已 https://code.google.com/p/obsd/downloads/detail?name=Exploring%2BExpect.pdf
<^k^> ⇪ t: Exploring+Expect.pdf - obsd - Exploring Expect.pdf - funbsd.8800.org & obsd.8800.org & cnduly#gmail.com - Google Project Hosting
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩. 赞!!!
<zenNamaste> tcl... Skyworth... Konka...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 还有海信，长虹
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 牡丹熊猫
<zenNamaste> Philips
<onlylove> SHARP
<\q> zenNamaste: 前幾天拿 expect 做過類似的事，修復古老的 bbs 寬字符問題…… https://github.com/MaskRay/Config/blob/master/home/bin/bbs
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Config/home/bin/bbs at master · MaskRay/Config · GitHub
<zenNamaste> \q: .... ....
<bbc`> \q: 还在irc混啊
<bbc`> \q: 不错，以后就找你交流c++了。。。
<wall0p> \q 大神。。
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 折腾安卓手机常用的一些东东 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454650 remount 为可读写 mount -o remount,rw /system /system 移动 file1 去复盖 file2 mv file1 file2 设置屏幕亮度为 1 最暗，0为关闭，（1－255） echo 1 > /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness 查看输入设备，触屏，感应，指南针之类
<^k^>  ─> cat /proc/bus/input/devices 查看 flash 分区信息 cat /proc/emmc_partition cat /proc/mtd 这个命令没试过 用 dd 命令备份分区 dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p12 of=/sdcard/ …
<archl> shadowsocks 如何用？
<archl> 或者说什么用途？
<zenNamaste> archl: 翻墙
<\q> bbc`: .....你是誰
<archl> zenNamaste: 呃？不就是一个软件么？
<zenNamaste> archl: 是的.
<archl> zenNamaste: 软件怎么翻墙？
<zenNamaste> archl: 需要你有服务端的.
<archl> zenNamaste: 装在自己vps上，为啥不用 ssh？
<archl> 不明白网络
<\q> zenNamaste: http://cgv.cs.nthu.edu.tw/Projects/Recreational_Graphics/Halftone_QRCodes/ 軟件不靠譜……本來想給自己搞一個 qrcode 的。。
<^k^> \q: ⇪ Halftone QR Codes
<archl> \q: 用自己头像？
<bbc_> \q: 用c++11吗？
<\q> bbc_: 用。。
<\q> archl: 嗯，看上去夠geek
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu 13.10 编译skyeye 1.3.5 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454651 这是官方的编译指导http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/skyeye/index.php?title=DownloadSouceCode 但是我编译的时候出现的错误 首先./autogen时总是出现　　　but option 'subdir-objects' is disabled so我在configure.in中改了AM_INIT_AU
<^k^>  ─> TOMAKE　－－》　　AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE([subdir-objects]) 但是接着./configure时就出了这个 ./configure: line 5533: syntax error near unexpected token `GTK,' ./configure: l …
<archl> \q 嗯。比在qrcode后面放图更 geek些
<zenNamaste> \q: 哈哈哈
<archl> zenNamaste: 想知道
<bbc_> \q: 没能用微信扫出来。。。。
<archl> bbc_: 哦我试试。
<zenNamaste> archl: 我也不是很清楚为什么. 可能是shadowsock方便帐号管理/权限管理和收费
<\q> bbc_: 沒法生成圖片……
<maplebeats> Nexus Device Support Dropped？？？？？？？这什么意思？
<bbc_> \q: 没法生成图片？
<\q> 最近有個用 go 寫的 cow
<archl> 没法使用图片。。。
<archl> 那些都没用。
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩, 听说了.
<bbc_> archl: 扫不出来是吧
<maplebeats> archl: Similarly, Tablet work is to refocus on a single device: the Nexus 7 (2013).
<maplebeats> 这是什么意思
<archl> bbc_: 嗯。
<bbc_> 扫不出来没用。。。。还不如中间放高清彩图
<\q> 這個 shadowsocks 是 homebrew 的  v pn
<\q> ?
<bbc_> \q: 换mac了？
<archl> maplebeats: 类似的，平板的工作又聚焦在一种设备Nexus7 2013版上
<archl> maplebeats: 只用 那个设备开发吧？
<zenNamaste> \q: 不知道, 在android手机上是warp的vpn好像.
<maplebeats> WoW，我有这个！
<\q> bbc_: 還是1.5年前的 SVT13117ECS
<bbc_> \q: 哦
<bbc_> 用linux的有钱就换mac 哈哈哈
<\q> bbc_: 我是堅定的折騰用戶，mac怎麼可能吸引我。。
<archl> \q: 就是说一种新的 vpn协议？
<bbc_> \q: mac可能折腾了
<maplebeats> lainme: 偶的mac到了么:D
<bbc_> maplebeats: 你怎么不用fedora?
<bbc_> 不忠诚啊
<archl> bbc_: maplebeats 没用过 fedora？
<maplebeats> bbc_: 我？我用的windows。。。。
<bbc_> 好吧。。。我把nick搞错了
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<\q> bbc_: mac太折騰了，啥軟件都要 homebrew，還不如用 gentoo.......
<archl> maplebeats: 怎么不装黑苹果？
<maplebeats> archl: 我懒
<\q> bbc_: 常見 userland 都是 bsd 那套的，比 gnu 差很遠
<bbc_> \q: 不都是包管理嘛，brew也有很大一部分是二进制的
<bbc_> \q: 所以可以折腾。。。。。各种装gnu-sed,gnu-tar啥的。。。
<\q> bbc_: 你是mac?
<corsy> macports  也还可
<bbc_> \q: 嗯，2013年开始用的
<bbc_> \q: 你写c++11,用啥编辑器/ide？
<sgo11> TMD，freenode.net 都解析不了了。这也被墙了要？暗无天日。
<alvin_rxg> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net)
 * \q gentoo用戶怎麼都被魔鬼誘惑墮落地使用mac了。。。
<gcell>  mac除了界面好看，细节到位，应用丰富，其他已经被Linux超越了
<\q> bbc_: vim
<bbc_> \q: 补全呢？
<bbc_> 我得说说我为啥换mac
<maplebeats> gcell: 其它？还有其它地方？
<\q> bbc_: youcompleteme 其實我一般不開。。
<bbc_> 1. mac下听说有些字体渲染得好～
<zenNamaste> \q: 你都不用emacs了.. cfy也不来了. 这个频道没有几个emacs用户了.
 * maplebeats vim党一桶江湖
<bbc_> \q: 2.我当时不是CL粉吗，自以为买不起lispworks,听说mac对ccl支持好，就换了。。。
<bbc_> 结果被坑了。。。。。。。
<maplebeats> 睡觉
<gcell> maplebeats: 太封闭了，除了开终端，你基本上无法通过finder直达etc usr等文件夹，当然，普通用户一般也用不着打开那些文件夹
<bbc_> gcell: 除了使用方便，功能丰富，B格高，其他都被linux超越了
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 槑婆晚安
<bbc_> gcell: command+G
<bbc_> 直达目录～～～
<\q> bbc_: 現在看清cl的真相了？
<bbc_> 搞的你会用linux去那些目录一样。。。。（逃。。。
<bbc_> \q: 你看清了吗?
<bbc_> CL就是渣
<bbc_> zenNamaste: 你知道cfy?
<\q> bbc_: 我最初就看清了真相 emacs->vim
<bbc_> \q: 我还在用org-mode,所以还在用emacs
<bbc_> \q: 具体说说，哈哈
<gcell> bbc_: 我还是喜欢Linux，而且现在应用很丰富了，我的Fedora调教好之后，应付日常工作毫无压力
<bbc_> \q: 我现在用sublimetext和pycharm,appcode
<zenNamaste> bbc_: 你是想说你就是cfy?
<bbc_> zenNamaste: 没有啊，cfy是谁？emacs用的很好？
<gcell> bbc_: command+G 这个快捷键我这里无效
<\q> bbc_: 從前年用xmonad起慢慢感覺emacs的大而全不夠用，這些功能應該移動到wm裏
<gcell> 什么概念
<zenNamaste> bbc_: cfy是这里失踪了很久的一个人.
 * zenNamaste 我还欠cfy一顿饭的说.
<bbc_> zenNamaste: 为啥欠一顿饭？
<zenNamaste> bbc_: 没事.
<bbc_> zenNamaste: 你是在红帽干吗？
<archl> zenNamaste: 你是谁呃。。。
<zenNamaste> bbc_: 承认了吧, 其实你是cfy对不对?
<bbc_> 我是CL黑，我是bbc~
<archl> cfy？
<bbc_> 是不是承认了，可以吃顿饭
<archl> cfy 前一段时间不小心加进来了，然后退出了。
 * archl 觉得很对不住cfy
<zenNamaste> bbc_: nnnd! 你丫潜水多久了?!
<bbc_> archl: 为啥？
<archl> 感觉这里伤到cfy那孩子了
<bbc_> 怎么说？
<\q> bbc_: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/tuna-general/emacs/tuna-general/vNofgUtzCqg/yhafv2ffzJQJ
<zenNamaste> archl: 怎么回事? 我当时不知道呀
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<archl> zenNamaste:  imadper 么。。。。
<archl> 。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: 啥????
<\q> bbc_: 倒數第二貼“乱涂一点用 emacs 感想，字句不通顺请谅解”
<archl> 。。。算了
<zenNamaste> archl: 是imadper伤的cfy?
<archl> 不是
<archl> 我现在好奇 zenNamaste 是谁。。。
<onlylove> archl: 我大概知道是谁了
<archl> onlylove: 乐乐
<gcell> 国行垃圾桶顶配71944，频道里的土豪速度入手
 * zenNamaste 我擦, 怎么看都觉得 bbc_ 是cfy!
<bbc_> \q: 我看看~~
<gcell> http://bbs.weiphone.com/read-htm-tid-7579541.html
<^k^> gcell: ⇪ 国行垃圾桶顶配价格7w多，哪个土豪来订一台。。。 - Mac综合讨论区 - 威锋论坛 - 威锋网
<corsy> ...........
<archl> 网上猜。。。
<\q> bbc_: 你怎麼cl黑了？
<archl> 应该不是 cfy
<bbc_> \q: 有空细说呵呵
<archl> 或者我脑梗了
<corsy> ... 官网价格也才 28888 阿
<zenNamaste> bbc_: 你现在是在之前实习的公司转正了?
<corsy> Mac pro
<\q> bbc_: 北京市 电信 我20日回上海，還能見到呢
<bbc_> \q: CL这个啃爹的，就跟传销一样
<bbc_> \q: 你现在在北京？
<bbc_> zenNamaste: 什么意思？
<\q> bbc_: 嗯待到20日
<archl> bbc_: 把你当 cfy 的意思
<zenNamaste> archl: 私聊.
<bbc_> 有阴谋啊
<onlylove> bbc_: so 如果你是cfy，就乖乖承认
<bbc_> onlylove: 怎么了。。。。
<onlylove> bbc_: 没啥
<bbc_> 好吧，我就是cfy,各位晚安
<bbc_> 好久不见
<zenNamaste> ...
<bbc_> zenNamaste: 还在红帽干？
<bbc_> zenNamaste: 红旗竟然挂了。。。。还好没去
<zenNamaste> bbc_: nnnd. 你丫终于承认了!
<zenNamaste> bbc_: 是呀
<bbc_> ....
<bbc_> iMadper: 感觉你们还是很空啊。。。我都没空来。。。
<iMadper> bbc_: 你现在在哪儿?
<iMadper> bbc_: 怎么换了这么一个鸟名字
<\q> ip顯示北京
<bbc_> iMadper: 老地方
<bbc_> \q: ranger果然神器啊
<archl> bbc_: 还不改回去1.。
<bbc_> \q: 感觉elisp和CL太不好用了。。。
<bbc_> \q: 尤其那个CL,一个标准委员会都死掉的语言，怎么用？！
<bbc_> jiero: 怎么觉得亏待我了？
<jiero> bbc_: 为什么呐。不知道。总是这样感觉的。
<bbc_> \q: 我一般用ncdu,还能显示容量
<bbc_> \q: 不过mac有目录硬连接。。。。。ncdu会sb掉。。。
<\q> bbc_: 怎麼說?
<bbc_> \q: tuna-general是啥呀？
<gcell> bbc_: 你是imac还是macbook？
<bbc_> \q: 会重复计算大小
<bbc_> gcell: mba2013
<gcell> bbc_: 求教一个问题，mac系统字体设置在哪里？
<gcell> 找了好久没找到
<\q> bbc_: 管http://mirror.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/　的組織，這半年不太景氣
<^k^> \q: ⇪ 清华大学开源镜像站
<bbc_> \q: 哦
<bbc_> gcell: 不知道，我的emacs是单独设置字体的,其他的，都是软件里选择
<\q> bbc_: 我們這些人都快退休了，還沒有大一大二的人接手
<gcell> bbc_: 哦，多谢
<jiero> \q: 呃。你不是大二么？
<bbc_> gcell: 客气
 * jiero 以为 \q 去年刚入学
<\q> bbc_: 我這一年都是 SYNC="rsync://mirror.bit6.edu.cn/gentoo-portage" 或 #SYNC="rsync://6.mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/gentoo-portage" .........
<onlylove> \q: 清华现在那么不景气？
<bbc_> \q: 不开补全写c++感觉还是不行啊，尤其在用别人库的时候。。。
<\q> onlylove: 沒有新鮮血液啊
<bbc_> \q: 用linux的越来越少了？
<\q> bbc_: youcompleteme還不錯(替代neocomplete)，但要折騰一下
<jiero> 当然，因为windows 7 比 vista 成功多了
<\q> onlylove: 學校也沒有支持
<bbc_> gcell: 说错了。。
<bbc_> gcell: shift+command+G
<onlylove> \q: 听说你学校还把服务器给搬出来，闹的沸沸扬扬的
<bbc_> \q: 用clang的呀，那么说能语意识别了？
<gcell> bbc_: 看到了，确实有，多谢
<bbc_> gcell: 不客气
<bbc_> 而且你在某目录下直接open .
<\q> bbc_: 嗯，ncdu不錯
<bbc_> 会用finder打开，多好用
<gcell> bbc_: 主要还是习惯问题，左右键不能同时按，也没有地址栏诸如此类
<gcell> 特立独行带来的小有不便，不过整体还好
<bbc_> gcell: 我还是不多说了。。。。会拉仇恨。。。。哈哈
<\q> onlylove: 嗯。現在找到了一個掛靠的實驗室願意提供機器
<gcell> bbc_: 你在mac上装个linux就平衡仇恨了
<bbc_> gcell: 无所谓，哈哈。
<\q> onlylove: 我們這個組織其實是非法的……沒在團委申請過，因爲手續太麻煩，定期開展活動也做不到
<onlylove> \q: 主要是找到接班的，其他的是次要的
<bbc_> \q: 这么悲催啊。。。
<iMadper> \q: 定期开展同步活动.
<bbc_> \q: 想开点
<jiero> \q: 你们什么组织啊
<jiero> 简称：非法组织
<onlylove> \q: 我觉得清华这么个学校，不支持，有点匪夷所思啊
<\q> 寄希望與14屆出geek了……現在的成員年級都>=我...
<jiero> onlylove: 只要没好处，就是浪费啊
<gcell> onlylove: 不稀奇吧，经济导向可以理解
<bbc_> \q: 现在觉得，还是商业的支持好
<bbc_> 比如clang,appcode,pycharm啥的
<bbc_> 开源的质量都不行。。。（逃。。。。
<onlylove> gcell: 那UTSC呢
<onlylove> bbc_: 老是说，商业的也就那么回事
<onlylove> bbc_: 要我透漏点vmware的内幕不
<onlylove> bbc_: 大家差不多的
<\q> UTSC是全國最先進的吧，我關注他們的 ustc_lug@googlegroups.com 質量最高的郵件列表
<bbc_> onlylove: 说～～
<gcell> onlylove: 我们的天朝奉行一切向钱看，科研经费那么多，真正拿来搞学术和研究的有多少？
<\q> 他們陣容好強大，很多活躍用戶
<jiero> bbc_: 没啥逃的。你不也被养着么。。。
<onlylove> bbc_: 算了，商业秘密，不过，和你说，很ugly，一堆hardcode不过还是milestone，希望以后会改掉
<bbc_> jiero: 啥养着。。
<jiero> bbc_: 被商业养殖 :0
<bbc_> onlylove: 哦，挺好的。
<gcell> onlylove: 你刚刚是想发ustc么？
<\q> bbc_: 商業的確實不錯，但用的編輯器不對
<onlylove> gcell: 中科大
<gcell> onlylove: 你发的是UTSC
<onlylove> gcell: 顺序又错了么？
<gcell> 嗯，明显的
<onlylove> gcell: 好吧，science and technical
<bbc_> \q: 哪里不对？
<\q> bbc_: 都是那些ide，那些ide對編輯器效率不推崇的
<bbc_> \q: pycharm挺好的，你试试。和编辑器一样
<bbc_> \q: 可以理解为帮你配置好补全的、开启代码检查的vim
<bbc_> \q: 带GUI的，你完全可以用vi按键绑定嘛
<bbc_> 我就一直这么用。。。。除了emacs我装不上，其他编辑器一律全部vi按键绑定 (逃。。。
 * iMadper 啥时候vim默认用wsad替代hjkl, 我就用vim
<onlylove> 困了，睡觉
<bbc_> \q: youcompleteme 支持c++11吗？对boost之类的库支持咋样？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<\q> bbc_: vim syntax c++11就很搓。。
<bbc_> \q: ...
<bbc_> \q: 不是吧。。。
<\q> bbc_: pycharm動態類型語言補全沒啥用啊
<bbc_> \q: 我本来还期待着这些依赖clang的会好用很多
<bbc_> \q: 有用的，a=[],a.可以帮你推测出append之类的东西
<bbc_> \q: 可以语意分析的，在一般情况下，你要是乱用，它确实不行。
<\q> bbc_: 所以還是不補全了……append應該記住的。而且我是寫ruby的
<bbc_> \q: 但总比没要好嘛,主要是防止打错字，工作嘛，可累了。。。头脑昏昏成成的。。
<bbc_> \q: a=[];a.foo();直接提醒你弄错了
<bbc_> \q: 第三方库也能加载识别，ruby有rubymine吧
<bbc_> \q: 主要是辅助，万一把append打成appnd,可以识别出来。一定程度的检查
<bbc_> \q: 去睡了，bye~
<saimazoon> hello
<^k^> saimazoon:点点点. 04:28 新年快乐 : 14.813天
<knownbad> Aloha
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蛋疼？
<knownbad> 回人招呼。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu13.10 ibus 覆盖 xmodmap 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454653 我在这个讨论（https://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/detail?id=1469）中知道需要用ibus-xkb 但是Ubuntu13.10源里似乎只有一个叫ibus-xkbr的，而且也不知道怎么设置。 有人知道应该怎么设置吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kamus
<^k^>  ─> hin — 2014-01-16 1:32
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:狗狗,其实你们不是很搭啊~ :竟然是图片http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/07/Cg-4V1I2otWISAB2AAFVe0Kz2P4AALq_wFh3s0AAVWT724.jpg
<newleaves> 早上好！
<newleaves> test !
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu又给我找事了-重启后分辨率自动降低了-不能调上去！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454654 选区_889.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 kanger — 2014-01-16 9:04
<vipzrx1> zao
<jiero> 游戏，每天猜 imadper 新 nick
<vipzrx> 早
<aiya> 早
<aiya> 好烦啊 大清早又要处理问题
<VaneHay> ^k^:  hello
<^k^> VaneHay:点点点. 09:44 新年快乐 : 14.594天
<sssss> ss
<sssss> 早
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何将光标开始的位置到末尾的位置全部选定? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454658 在vim中, 如何选定:光标开始的位置到文件结束 之间所有的字符,全部选定? 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2014-01-16 10:02
<onlylove> sssss: 5S早，啥时候有优惠啊
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47892/irish-politician-calls-for-crackdown-on-open-source-browsers
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 爱尔兰政客呼吁打击开源浏览器 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47860/cos
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 国产操作系统 COS 在京发布 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 笑cry
<onlylove> tree new bee
<zenNamaste> 还好闭源, 要是开源一看, 都是bsd
<onlylove> Copy Operating System 简称cos
<yunfan> onlylove: 昨天怎么那么早就跑了
<yunfan> onlylove: 还想跟你说功率没变呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 别闹，昨天7点半下班
<yunfan> onlylove: 还是早
<onlylove> yunfan: 你妹啊，要我和之前一样10点下班差点赶不上末班地铁么
<onlylove> http://blog.donghao.org/2013/03/20/hadoop%e9%9b%86%e7%be%a4%e4%b8%8a%e6%8d%89%e5%88%b0kernel-bug%e4%b8%80%e4%b8%aa/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: hadoop集群上捉到kernel bug一个 zz:
<onlylove> yunfan: 我可是没有加班费的
<newleaves> 请教给问题
<newleaves> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<onlylove> http://www.10086.cn/aboutus/news/GroupNews/201312/t20131223_50629.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 中国移动与 Apple 于2014年1月17日起发售支持中国移动4G和3G网络的 iPhone_中国移动通信
<yunfan> http://xpra.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: xpra - screen for X
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说你下线
<yunfan> onlylove: 就像我 24小时在线 并不是24小时都在电脑上
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦……我都是下班就下，晚上有时间就爬上来……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没vps也没公司的vpn
<sssss> onlylove: 现在要优惠只能年后了
<onlylove> sssss: 其实我更喜欢4s一点
<onlylove> sssss: 5有点……怎么说……
<sssss> onlylove: 就上周五有过一次优惠，然后就没了
<ofan> newleaves: 密码不对
<sssss> onlylove: 4s 外观不错的
<onlylove> sssss: 水果的东西，不都是卖外观的么
<newleaves> ofan, 好的
<onlylove> google的快照不能高亮关键字……
<onlylove> http://www.academia.edu/4775131/Hadoop_operations
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Hadoop operations | Ribhu Biswas - Academia.edu
<onlylove> 这咋整，我就是搜下terasort会不会导致kernel panic而已……
<onlylove> 我又没时间通读这书
<yunfan> onlylove: 买个do就是了 5刀一个月
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没有完整的call trace. 不好了解是什么问题.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 会不会是硬盘空间不够
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个 xpra挺方便的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 磁盘空间不够, 返回-ENOSPC吧 ... ...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没call trace乱猜, linus也做不到.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/583849
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 机器还活着的时候dmesg能输出的东西就这些了，再往下就死了
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. .. ..
<zenNamaste> onlylove: kjournald和kswapd都hang了. 只能看到这么多. 重点是panic的输出.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 最小安装的centos，连man都没装……
<sssss> onlylove: 再等等，等人仔破了6, 海淘就更实惠了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 啥? 跟你怎么安装的centos有啥关系?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没明白你说最小安装, 想要表达什么
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我受不了的是4台机器跑一样的东西，就它有问题
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 100%重现吗?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 最小安装的意思是，肯定没有kernel调试器，啥panic输出都看不到
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 是的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 最大安装也没有kernel调试器. 看panic输出要靠串口或者pstore
<onlylove> 我再仔细考虑下到底啥会出错……
<onlylove> 我讨厌troubleshooting
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 这你怎么想的出来, 照这个样子, fs/swap/mm/storage/timer/nmi 都有可能
<sssss> onlylove: 每天消bug多开心
<onlylove> sssss: 不开心……上头任务催的紧
<onlylove> sssss: 要看performance，你总是有节点panic
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 说不定是你的core hang太久, 并且关闭中断了, 然后nmi他就没有被feed
<onlylove> sssss: 跑毛的benchmark
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你不配串口, 自己想...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我再重新用vm的东西重新布一遍，啥都不动，如果还有岔子，就申请新机器
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 加串口我给他debug……我要锻炼技术么……如果是物理机的串口我会玩，虚拟机串口真心没搞过，getty？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 一开始给我的5台机器，已经有两台因为硬盘问题起不来了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 如果是kvm, 那很简单. 什么都不用配置. (virtmanager搞定)
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不是KVM啊，vmware……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: vmware这么高大上, 商业广泛使用, 卖钱这么多的东西. 会有更好的解决办法吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 可以加一个文件，然后串口直接输出到文件，其他的还是要在os上配置
<zenNamaste> onlylove: cmdline加  console=ttyS0,115200n8
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 乃不是运维吗...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 谁没事搞串口啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 除了玩单片机的时候玩过串口
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，前几年玩串口猫的时候用过minicom
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 运维怎么会不需要配串口... ... ... 头一回听说不需要记录串口输出的运维...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 串口都是交换机
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 用linux这么多年，第一次见panic
<xyh> 嗨大家好,请问abi-3.11.0-14-generic这个内核是干啥用的?
<xyh> 还有 abi-3.11.0-14-generic  这个是干嘛用的?
<aiya> 弱弱的问下 主板上的ACPI v1.0-3.0  是不是越高越好？区别在哪里噢？
<onlylove> aiya: 理论上是越高越好
<sssss> onlylove: 第一次 panic.. 真羡慕你
<onlylove> sssss: 你panic几次了
<xyh> panic是啥意思
<sssss> onlylove: 当然数不清
<onlylove> xyh: kernel panic
<onlylove> sssss: 如果一切正常的话，就不应该panic，我在跑hadoopp
<onlylove> sssss: 这东西怎么可能导致kernel panic
<sssss> onlylove: 哦，我在调其他的东西
<onlylove> sssss: 你要是调kernel，当然可以经常panic
<sssss> zenNamaste: 用来用去还是 gmail 的 web 最好用
<zenNamaste> aiya: 你需要看ACPI SPEC: http://www.acpi.info/DOWNLOADS/ACPIspec50.pdf
<zenNamaste> sssss: 不喜欢.
<onlylove> sssss: 自己在vps上起一个postfix吧
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<sssss> onlylove: 没必要啊
<onlylove> sssss: 自己的私人邮件服务器，想怎么玩就怎么玩
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 乖
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我遇到一个ioremap了一个错误的物理地址的问题. acpi/efi/bgrt相关的.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 看到acpi就头疼
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38055
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 沃茨称赞小米产品
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 从acpi获取bgrt-table之后, bgrt-table指向的image是错误的, ioremap会报错
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 这种问题怎么调试? 是不是硬件的bgrt-table本身就不对?
<Betach> exit
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 这个真不懂
 * adam8157 洗梨吃
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 今天下午我要去翻看acpi spec了... nnnnd, acpi真是躲不开
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 给你串口输出，就能知道为啥panic么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 就有的可分析的依据了.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win8 里面 vbox虚拟ubuntu12.04 崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454659 我在win8.1 专业版中，用vbox虚拟ubuntu12.04 32位系统，每次快成功的时候，在最后一步restart时就崩溃； 附：在控制面板中打开了虚拟化。vbox最新版本。 在win7 32系统时还很好用，win8就不好使了。 各位大侠
<^k^>  ─> 有什么建议没？ 求解！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ft_2004 — 2014-01-16 11:40
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 会不会有这种情况，就是串口也没有trace
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 除非是内核里串口代码的问题
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 医生让你照个ct, 也不是说照了就一定知道. 只是照了才有下手的地方
<onlylove> 我是做performance测试的……现在却要debug OS，真要命……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 让你们不用最新kernel...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这又不是我说了算，这边是centos5.9，6还在议程里呢
<onlylove> 感觉vsphere迁移虚拟机好慢……迁移了一上午了
<Betach> 终于可以显示中文啦
<onlylove> 字体就那么纠结么
<jiero> onlylove: 我要了个 wordpress 地址，写 blog
<onlylove> jiero: wordpress要爬墙，你在vps上架一个多省事
<onlylove> jiero: 不过那样要域名
<jiero> onlylove: 我的vps说有bug。
<jiero> onlylove: debian wheezy和openvz一起时，有问题。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 那你可以跑jesse
<onlylove> jiero: testing一样用嘛
<jiero> onlylove: 我那vps服务商没有，我自己升级？
<onlylove> jiero: 或者其他的base debian的
<onlylove> jiero: 有控制台可以远程装系统不
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。没用过
<onlylove> jiero: 我只是听说有那么回事……
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 他提供啥，ubuntu总该有吧
<jiero> onlylove: 之前用过 Ubuntu 12.04
<jiero> onlylove: 那时没问题。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 因为网络安装要把iso传到服务器上，所以会很费时间
<jiero> onlylove: 不会吧。下载过啊。速度 5mb/s
<onlylove> jiero: 嗯，下载是下载，网络安装的话，是从你本地的iso镜像引导远程的vps
<onlylove> jiero: 所以就是从你这到vps的速度
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。不能引导它从远程下载。。。
<jiero> 算了
<onlylove> jiero: 如果有控制台，应该可以吧……或者改sourcelist，upgrade
<onlylove> 准备捕捉串口……NNNND
<onlylove> X 丫的启动的时候连grub都不出
<onlylove> 非要我reboot
<onlylove> centos的grub好花……
<onlylove> vmware的东西一点不好用
<jiero> onlylove: 没关系，好用不好用，有名气就行了
<sssss> onlylove: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38052
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软延长Windows XP安全产品更新至2015年
<jiero> onlylove: 根据学到的商业原则，只要能让人付钱并接受就行了，不用太优化
<sssss> onlylove: 我之前说什么来着
<onlylove> sssss: 你想说啥你之前说什么
<onlylove> sssss: 你之前说过的太多
<sssss> onlylove: 我之前就说到时候了微软会自动延期的。。。
<onlylove> sssss: 看好了，是MSE 不是XP
<onlylove> sssss: 微软再延期就是真那啥了xp 7 8 9一起来？
<sssss> onlylove: 9 啥时候来，我还没见过8
<sssss> 哦见过一次
<onlylove> sssss: 据小道消息，2015
<jiero> sssss: 我用过 8
<jiero> sssss: 然后我就说纯抄linux
<jiero> sssss: 浏览器是nokia 为 n900做的浏览器页面改
<onlylove> sssss: 我在索尼的店子里摸过D11，不会玩8……
<jiero> sssss: 左右边缘不会锁
<sssss> jiero: 之前公司给买的一台台式机上面带的8, 用了几分钟没会用
<onlylove> sssss: 估计要被店员嘲笑死了
<jiero> sssss: 用触摸屏及其难用。
<onlylove> jiero: 是没触屏没法用吧
<jiero> onlylove: 你知道触摸屏无法激活边缘的操作难度么。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 鼠标可以死死往边缘顶。触摸怎么搞？
<palomino|working> 死死按住边缘
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<palomino|working> 有压感嘛
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我看了8以后，直接不知道怎么退出应用
<jiero> onlylove: 边缘啊
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 启动的时候就calltrace是啥节奏
<jiero> g Namaste
<^k^> jiero: Namaste http://lmgtfy.com/ |Namaste| is a common spoken valediction or salutation originating in the Indian subcontinent. It is a customary greeting when individuals meet, and a valediction  |...|
 * jiero 抱抱 zenNamaste
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马，穿战甲！
<palomino|working> =_=
<jiero> palomino|working: 呃，你们该推出一个战马培养游戏，上面的骑士是NPC！
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 自由自在的在草原上奔跑不是更好
<jiero> palomino|working: 自由奔跑的游戏是为了吃草么？
<palomino|working> 嗯...
<palomino|working> 参考无双系列
<palomino|working> 把草原清空
<jiero> palomino|working: 你有多么想赶走兔子和老鼠啊
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 从它们身上践踏过去，就如同践踏主席一般
<jiero> roylez: 主席上节目
<sssss> 出招吧
<sssss> 破马要吃空草原了？
<jiero> sssss: 破马要把草原转化成便便
<jiero> palomino|working: 对把
<onlylove> 卍解
<sssss> 次哦
<palomino|working> 把天下都当作蒙古人的牧场
<sssss> 我怎么打不出另一个卍
<palomino|working> 另一个是纳粹标记！
<sssss> 一个读音吧
<palomino|working> 问问元首怎么读。。
<sssss> |||
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教开机登录的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454660 逛了几天的论坛，发现好多都是几年前的文章呀，昨天把ubuntu装上笔记本电脑（版本13.04）。安装时根据安全提示设置了管理员的登录账号和密码，随后发现开机总是得输入密码，很麻烦。后来搜搜网上说的
<^k^>  ─> 办法，可以设置成自动登录什么的，但设置后还是不管用啊！还是得输入密码。 想请教老手，这个开机密码的输入可否取消？ 统计信息: …
<onlylove> 铁十字啊
<onlylove> sssss: 我就知道这个是中文里面确实有的字
<onlylove> sssss: 另一个反向的不知道咋回事
<sssss> 另一个方向的也有吧
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8D%90
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 卐 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> http://culture.ifeng.com/abroad/200811/1116_4088_880133.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 希特勒的“卐”与佛教“卍”的文化揭秘_文化_凤凰网
<MeaCulpa> ......
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 贴call trace出来...
<jiero> 谁知道？那里买马桶靠谱
<jiero> onlylove: 果然不行。。。难道vps必须装 64位系统。。。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 很短时间的，一闪而过，有时候杯具了，就挂在那里了，不过重新连接虚拟控制台就好了
<onlylove> jiero: 啥行不行的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 贴call trace出来...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 等下次启动再给你，我在等现在的机器挂掉
<jiero> onlylove: Debian Wheezy 32bit openvz 无法安装配置 MySQL
<zenNamaste> 恩.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不过我大概知道可能造成这样的原因了，应该是vmware的错
<zenNamaste> 哦
<onlylove> jiero: 那postgres呢
 * jiero 还是装回 Ubuntu 12.04 吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 还有，whezzy已经叫mariaDB了吧
<jiero> onlylove: wordpress不支持MySQL之外的
 * zenNamaste 没有得到任何消息, 只能回复 哦
<jiero> onlylove: 不是
<onlylove> jiero: 不是吗？你装mariaDB试试
<onlylove> jiero: 没关系的，wikipedia都迁移到mariaDB了
<jiero> onlylove: 算了。重装了。本来vps的人说帮我搞好了，结果是装了个 64bit 版本的。
<onlylove> jiero: 顺便吐槽下那家伙，大女儿叫my 二女儿叫 maria，看看他有第三个姑娘不
<jiero> onlylove: 不是说 mariaDB不好，debian下是用外边 ppa类的仓库
<onlylove> jiero: 64无所谓
<onlylove> jiero: 官方仓库就是maria吧，我看看去
<jiero> my maria media
<jiero> onlylove:  64位debian照样用对把。
<onlylove> jiero: 是的照样用，7的默认是5.5
<onlylove> jiero: 居然有人用postgres跑过wordpress，有那么个东西
<onlylove> jiero: 据说
<jiero> onlylove: 哦，是个很少有人用，一个人做的。
<jiero> onlylove: 没什么验证的东西还是算了
<onlylove> jiero: 下载source compile咋样
<jiero> onlylove: 毕竟我对数据库没理解——postgres和mysql我都不怎么会用
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。我已经重装系统了
<onlylove> jiero: 没啥了，超简单的，如果只是增删查改
<nyfair> http://www.douban.com/note/250926663/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 我下面给你吃？
<onlylove> 这是准备不panic的节奏么……
<jiero> nyfair: ？
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。我不会用“下面条”这种说法。。。
 * jiero 一直说煮面条或者做面条
<jiero> 或者吃面条，烧水了
<onlylove> 我觉得vmware这东西超级不地道
 * jiero 同时几乎只会说“水沸(腾)了”，不说“水开了”
<onlylove> jiero: 方言而已
<onlylove> jiero: 还有说水滚了的
<jiero> onlylove: 水让了。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454661 昨天按照度娘上的方法（用easybcd）装ubuntu，安系统时提示"\iso...，无法写入"之后就一直卡在检测文件系统这个环节，怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 镜花水月de时代 — 2014-01-16 13:19
<jiero> onlylove: 你要知道，不乱哪里，不是经常触碰的软件都有不地道的地方，根本没必要——只要使用的人没有强力反对。何必在意
<jiero> 非软件也是
<jiero> 所以无论什么东西，浪费也正常进行中
<onlylove> jiero: 哦……你没有遇到我的问题，所以不知道我为啥这样说
<jiero> onlylove: 做了比不做成本高呗。反正你的工资比开发员低？
<onlylove> jiero: 低很多的样子
<onlylove> jiero: 外包的工资都不高的
<jiero> onlylove: 所以，你是牺牲品。抱歉 :(
<onlylove> jiero: 我怀念在TI当IT的日子
<onlylove> jiero: 虽然工资低，税高，但是上下班近，还有个前台妹子聊天，不过那个妹子在我离开之后不久也离开了
<jiero> onl
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  13:27 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马咋了？
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马你要干什么工作去？
<palomino|working> 我想卖包子
<onlylove> palomino|working: 工作嘛，让自己舒服一点
<jiero> palomino|working: 合作吧
<palomino|working> 不过我新来的一个同事卖过
<huntxu> palomino|working: 連鎖家慶豐嗎
<palomino|working> 说...以前做码农每天加班到3点也没卖包子累
<jiero> palomino|working: 自动包子售卖机
<palomino|working> :o
<onlylove> palomino|working: 一个体力劳动一个脑力劳动，不可比
<palomino|working> 他包包子包出腱鞘炎了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我这几天下班回家，游戏都不会玩了
<jiero> palomino|working: 你还是开餐馆吧
<palomino|working> 只好放弃重回it业..
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 你的语义双重啊
<jiero> palomino|working: 是放弃重回it还是，放弃重回it？
<palomino|working> 放弃包子
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你打算卖包子，然后重回it？
<palomino|working> 重回it
<palomino|working> 我打算放弃it
<jiero> palomino|working: 你准备当试吃的？
<palomino|working> :o
<onlylove> palomino|working: 卖包子去，然后累的熊样，再滚回来？
<palomino|working> 那敢情好
<onlylove> palomino|working: 必须一天吃1000个包子
<palomino|working> .....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 吃不了不行
<palomino|working> 小林尊也吃不了1000个啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不准说你不喜欢茴香的
<jiero> palomino|working: 去试吃烤肉，必须一天吃一头猪，一头羊，一头牛
<palomino|working> 我擦
<palomino|working> 痛恨茴香啊
<palomino|working> ... jiero
<palomino|working> 都用鸭肉冒充牛羊肉呢 jiero
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有人喜欢茴香的
<jiero> palomino|working: 吃不吃香椿芽？
<palomino|working> 太少了 onlylove
<palomino|working> 不吃 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 为啥？
<palomino|working> 有怪味道
<palomino|working> 香椿味！
<jiero> palomino|working: 果然怪味道这种东西很奇怪啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 香椿如果是芹菜味，还叫香椿吗
 * jiero 不吃豆制品，但吃能吃很多很多豆子
 * jiero 不吃菌类，银耳除外
 * zenNamaste 刚才脑残想去看看sun的服务器用的啥声卡. 然后发现没有声卡... 唉, 睡觉去
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working 爱吃菌类，银耳除外
<onlylove> 谁家服务器有声卡……
<palomino|working> lol
<jiero> onlylove: 没关系，虚拟呗。
 * onlylove 通杀所有菌类，有毒的除外
 * jiero 不吃各种海鲜，螃蟹肉除外
 * jiero 还喜欢吃大鱼子
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 大鱼子？国内不多
 * jiero 不能吃中餐的理由是，中餐不能自己调味
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 小时一直吃鱼子啊。。。各种
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 拇指粗细的
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 拇指粗的鱼子。。。鱼得多大啊
<jiero> palomino|working: 不大啊。那是我的拇指也小
<jiero> palomino|working: 说是鱼子，又不是单个的。
<palomino|working> 额。。是单个鱼子还是一堆。。
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 20年前，渔业开始大规模衰败了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 工业兴起了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 他说的是整个的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 应该没有哪个鱼单个鱼子那么大吧
<jiero> onlylove: 我不记得有人提到鱼子会说单个的
 * jiero 鄙视 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 我觉得也是... onlylove
<palomino|working> T_T jiero
<onlylove> jiero: 你看，破马就在说单个的
<palomino|working> 别鄙视我
 * jiero 开玩笑的，抱抱 palomino|working
<palomino|working> T_T
<Jack77213> o.o
<jiero> firefox os 的平板有可能要出了。
<jiero> http://mozilla.com.cn/post/59556/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Mozilla为推广Firefox OS平板电脑启动贡献项目 - Firefox火狐中文社区
<jiero> firefox os 网络电视 + 控制器 + 鼠标么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: firefox的kernel是啥
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，firefoxos的kernel
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道啊。应该是 android 一样？
<nyfair> jiero: 昨天我又开了盘VpIE，下到14层，stealth ice shortblade dodge都ok了，觉得可以随意玩了，然后手贱进了ice cave
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马知道不，fxos的kernel
 * adam8157 谁有用不着的手机号帮我接收个认证码?
<palomino|working> fxos是啥....
<onlylove> palomino|working: firefoxos
<jiero> nyfair: 呃。ice cave 其实不可怕啊
<palomino|working> :o 没研究过.. onlylove
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥见不得人的事情
<jiero> nyfair: 我记得 throw icicle 赢过 ice cave
<adam8157> onlylove: 注销个账号, 手机号类型的, 绑到别的就好
<nyfair> 冰系废了，怪物挤在一起很难刺杀，而且都会shout
<jiero> nyfair: 昨天打ice cave 实在打不过那个冰巨人了
<nyfair> 刺客不怕单个，怕一群
<onlylove> adam8157: 没有不用的号，就那么一个号
<jiero> nyfair: 结果我就实验卷轴，immolation传给了旁边的一支熊，然后 enslavement 。把巨人炸烧死了
<nyfair> 冰巨人又不强
<jiero> nyfair: 还行吧。
<nyfair> 几个雕像才是麻烦的
<jiero> nyfair: 呃。是么。。雕像我直接用肉搏+wand解决了
<nyfair> 有wand of distinguition自然方便
<nyfair> 但你以为那么好弄到？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38056
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Songbird继承者Nightingale发布首个版本
<jiero> nyfair: 没有。。。ice statue 免疫 wand of distinguition
<jiero> nyfair: 我有 wand of distinguition
<jiero> nyfair:  IE 还是那些练技能快的用着好。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 还需要吗? 我有个电信的号码, 不过要晚上才能知道我的号码是多少
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那晚上再说啦 上网卡?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 手机没停机, 因为跟我家座机绑定的, 交钱一起交
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不是, 是座机送的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 电信套餐
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 呃 那算了 最好是那种用完就扔的 =,=
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 因为有很多广告?
<jiero> nyfair: 我没用过 Vp，
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 当妈干了啥见不得人的事情，会各种垃圾短信的
<nyfair> jiero: 冰系最快就只有白龙人了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 倒不会
<jiero> nyfair: 好像上次我就是白龙人。。。
<zenNamaste> adam
<zenNamaste> adam8157: as you wish.
<jiero> nyfair: 打到17级就放 ice storm
<zenNamaste> adam8157: cgroup真是SA之宝
<jiero> 然后挂掉
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 思密达
<onlylove> 真要命，一个节点慢的时候会panic，两个节点慢貌似就慢慢爬去了……这啥啊
<jiero> nyfair:  crawl还是法师强大。前一段时间玩了 tome，那里面是战士系更强。。。
<jiero> nyfair: crawl里最强的战士好象是龙形态的troll+狂暴。
<nyfair> 玩tome还不如玩diablo
<jiero> nyfair: 没玩过 diablo的说1
<nyfair> 最强的战士明显是龙卷风+dispereal dart
<zenNamaste> Baldur's Gate呀.
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。说的是HP哈。
<jiero> nyfair: 1000多HP
<jiero> 记得
<nyfair> 灵吸怪抓两下就忘了怎么呼吸挂掉了
<nyfair> hp何用
<jiero> nyfair: 倒是以前用龙的龙形态很强，HP也高。
<jiero> nyfair: 灰龙
<onlylove> nyfair: HP高耐揍
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 踏席而去
<jiero> roylez: 才睡醒来
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jiero> palomino|working: 马踏飞席——新一代魔毯
<jiero> 算了算了。
 * jiero 不玩了。
 * jiero 睡觉
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求帮忙解决JJ斗地主这个软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454663 在14.04下能不能装个JJ斗地主这个游戏平台 统计信息: 发表于 由 djsky110 — 2014-01-16 13:47
<onlylove> 靠，居然可以睡觉……
<roylez> palomino|working: 扒了你的马皮
<palomino|working> 太暴戾了
<jiero> onlylove: 睡觉的意思就是不看这里了
 * sssss 睡觉
<jiero> palomino|working: 主席的本分
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖, 有不用的手机号么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 干毛线？
<gfrog> adam8157: 早说，前几天还扔了个sim卡
<adam8157> gfrog: 注册注销垃圾网站
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<adam8157> gfrog: 接受一个验证码
 * sssss 有不用的sim卡，只能接收短信，但我忘记了电话号码……
<adam8157> sssss: 打个电话不就知道了
<sssss> adam8157: ^^ 只能接收短信啊
<adam8157> sssss: 可以看到本机号码吧
<sssss> 欠费俩月了，看不到啊……
<sssss> 晚上回去看看
<adam8157> sssss: 多谢
<sssss> 啥网站这么流氓
<sssss> 还得有下家才给注销
<adam8157> sssss: 不给注销 不过可以改绑定
<slitaz> find / -xdev | cpio -p /mnt/  中的find / -xdev是什么作用啊
<slitaz> 都不在线吗
<adam8157> exclude
<adam8157> exclude dev
<zenNamaste> slitaz: 因为不想回复一个man里面明确写明的问题
<zenNamaste> slitaz: -mount Don't  descend directories on other filesystems.  An alternate name for -xdev, for compatibility with some other versions of find.
<onlylove> 目测挂掉一个了
<adam8157> 哦 我猜错了
<winkill_> ??
<winkill_> i am new here
<winkill_> cn?
<zenNamaste> winkill_: i'm new as well.
<winkill_> who tell me how to use this?
<winkill_> irc
<zenNamaste> winkill_: what problem you meet?
<winkill_> no I just fix it
<zenNamaste> fix what?
<winkill_> i don;t know how to join
<winkill_>  i don;t know how to join a channel  just now
<zenNamaste> winkill_: seems you have joined...
<winkill_> yes
<zenNamaste> winkill_: /join #channel-name-here ?
<winkill_> not use this way
<zenNamaste> winkill_: O_o
<winkill_> i click the mouse in some place
<slitaz> 我是一个小白 想吧slitaz这个内存系统 真正的安装到硬盘 搜到了一些资料 但没有理解 上网查find命令的资料 没有找到xdev的作用 想起了这来问的
<slitaz> 英语不会啊
<winkill_> 怎么退出频道啊？
<zenNamaste> winkill_: /leave
<yunfan> slitaz本身就自带安装到硬盘的功能
<sssss> ....
<zenNamaste> ....
<slitaz> 但好像还是引导到内存啊 只是保存在硬盘里 我下的是4.0
<zenNamaste> 吓我一跳....
<sssss> 咋变英文频道了，吓得我没敢说话
<winkill_> ok i see
<yunfan> 我好久不完这种东西了  我那时候还是2  我去看看官网有没有说明
<onlylove> zenNamaste: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/584106
<adam8157> "14:26 < yunfan> 我好久不完这种东西了  我那时候还是2"
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这节点总算挂掉了，这个是串口的所有信息了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩, 在看
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 这是在开机过程中panic了?
<winkill_> 我想找个 linux发行版 做桌面
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦, 不是.
<winkill_> 我自己是搞linux运维的 服务器一般都是centos 想找个桌面版的
<onlylove> winkill_: opensuse咋样
<yunfan> adam8157: 所以呢？
<onlylove> winkill_: 如果你服务器上centos的话，其实建议你fedora
<winkill_> 不知道 别的我没用过
<adam8157> yunfan: 逗你玩儿
<winkill_> 怎么对某个人说话啊?
<sssss> 多坐北京出租车联系捧哏技术
<sssss> s/联系/练习
<yunfan> adam8157: 没看出好玩的地方
<slitaz>  /notice d
<zenNamaste> 别用notice
<yunfan> tmd 刚才又在wiki上流连了几个小时
<adam8157> sssss: zenNamaste yunfan 昨天看到个笑话, "汪峰对汤唯说, 快把那个骗子账号给我, 我给他转账30万"
<sssss> 其实我很想知道
<sssss> 是什么方式骗的
<zenNamaste> 啊? adam8157 我没背景知识...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/584106   你看941
<sssss> 上个新闻嘛。。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/584107
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这个是开机的
<sssss> 说是电信诈骗
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是不是啥地方修改rip了?
<sssss> 电信诈骗的话肯定是先忽悠或者吓住啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个也不好笑 其实我很想知道那个骗子的内容是什么？
<\q> -size 3k 是 2049~3072 ; +3k 是 >3072，-3k 是 <2049 ，這個 man 沒寫明白
<sssss> 对啊，必然有什么把柄
<onlylove> \q: 磁盘？
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个笑话貌似没完或者有别的，我记得汤唯不是被骗了21万么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 像是scsi的问题, 处理某个中断的时候, rip指向0x0了. 你给你的vmware换个存储类型.
<onlylove> adam8157: 顺便问下，那个panic你能看出啥来不，应该不是linux的错，
<yunfan> slitaz: 找到个教程 说livecd自带的那个slitaz-installer可以安装到硬盘 http://www.iceflatline.com/2010/06/installing-slitaz-linux-on-a-hard-drive/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Installing SliTaz Linux on a Hard Drive | iceflatline
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 键盘截浏览器内容图alt+print经常只能截一半 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454664 第一次用还正常，以后就只能截一半高，大概和打开的搜索高度一样 统计信息: 发表于 由 stronghill — 2014-01-16 14:34
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，那就是磁盘问题了，我创建cluster的时候为了不让所有机器在一起，手工迁移了一个节点，就这样了，然后我再迁移一个，另一个也这样了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 如果不动它，应该没问题
<adam8157> onlylove: 看不出啥 看起来是什么东西设置错了然后就把进程都block了
<onlylove> adam8157: 没啥，vmware的错
<onlylove> adam8157: 我已经知道咋回事了，只是往下的事情略纠结
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你可以装kernel-debuginfo 然后用addr2line -a ffffffff881c6a89 -e vmlinux 看看
<slitaz> 怎么向特定的某人发送消息啊 像<onlylove> adam8157:  这种的
<zenNamaste> 不过正好rip存的是0x0, 这就比较就结了...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我已经把cluster干掉了，我因为这个耽误两天时间了，耽误不起了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我确定的是，我只要在vsphere上手工迁移VM，就会发生这种事情
<onlylove> slitaz: 打名字就行了，可以tab补全
<feiyin> :-D
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不管怎么说，非常感谢
<slitaz> yunfan: 那个命令在4.0中不存在的 slitaz-installer
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不用. scsi的问题... 猜不出
<yunfan> slitaz: 所以我没办法 我好久没用过了
<yunfan> slitaz压缩太厉害 开机解压很长
<slitaz> 但我试了下 salx dsl slitaz 好像就slitaz完善 运行稳定 性能好
<slitaz> slax
<\q> The Linux Programming Interface怎麼用來，用來做APUE後續書看？
<adam8157> \q: 都当参考书看...
<\q> s/用來/樣/
<onlylove> slitaz: slax试过，还可以，是不是和你硬件不兼容，或者你觉得功能不全
<slitaz> 我用256m的虚拟机 试了下 slitaz 运行流畅 slax假死严重
<onlylove> slitaz: 那是啊，slax默认kde啊
<onlylove> slitaz: 你太大方了
<onlylove> slitaz: 好歹512内存啊
<slitaz> 但我觉得 因此 slitaz 不错
<slitaz> 哈哈
<winkill_> 25个人 对外带宽多大够用啊/
<adam8157> \q: 我觉得作为参考书The Linux Programming Interface好点点
 * adam8157 送apue v2_chn & TCPL answers v2_chn
<slitaz> yunfan: 是跟快播 云帆有关吗 最近关注虚拟币 一看名字就想起了云帆流量矿石啊
<yunfan> slitaz: 不是 其实我以前是做qq的
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又要开会鸟～
<onlylove> yunfan: 飘云qq？
<roylez> adam8157: 下周三体检，不让吃肉鸟
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<yunfan> roylez: 老子特么一周才吃一次
<roylez> yunfan: 我一天三顿...
 * zenNamaste 离不开吃肉了已经
<yunfan> roylez: 一次一周
<slitaz> yunfan: 那应该是高富级别啦 哈哈
 * luojie-dune 还是想吃巧克力1.
 * adam8157 送apue v2_chn & TCPL answers v2_chn
<\q> adam8157: 看來大家都有這兩本……
<onlylove> 刚删cluster忘了保存conf!
<adam8157> \q: 送不出去哦
<onlylove> adam8157: 我没有，但是我不需要
<adam8157> =,=
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ..
<onlylove> adam8157: 我手里和计算机有关的书一般都是系统管理的，编程的就一本learning perl
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那不算编程
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那算啥，这是唯一和程序靠边的了，擦边球都不让打么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 另外一本书是linux系统管理技术手册
<slitaz> @^k^
<slitaz> ^k^: 天气如何
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 再就是鸟哥两本电子书和abs
<^k^> slitaz, 云里雾里。  15:04 
<slitaz> ^k^: 你活了多久
<^k^> slitaz, 我知道这是怎么长的。 15:04 新年快乐 : 14.372天
<zenNamaste> > uptime
<zenNamaste> > `uptime`
<^k^> zenNamaste:undefined local variable or method `uptime' for Rufus:Module
<slitaz> ^k^: root是谁
<^k^> zenNamaste:Insecure operation - eval_safely
<^k^> slitaz, 这取决于历史背景，因为它改变时。 15:05 新年快乐 : 14.371天
<onlylove> slitaz: 和kk说，who's your daddy
<zenNamaste> > Dir.glob
<^k^> zenNamaste:wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<zenNamaste> > Dir.glob('*')
<KAO> 哟嗬
<^k^> zenNamaste:Insecure operation - eval_safely
<slitaz> ^k^: who's your daddy
<slitaz> 不会有鬼吧
<\q> IO.popen('echo meow'){|io| puts io.read}
<\q> > IO.popen('echo meow'){|io| puts io.read}
<^k^> \q:Insecure operation - eval_safely
<zenNamaste> \q: 坏人.
<onlylove> slitaz: 没鬼，kk不是星际争霸
<zenNamaste> \q: 总想着欺负kk
<onlylove> kk本身就经常重启，你们放过kk吧
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:可我不去啊 : 昨天出差回来,出了车站,就有许多车和人凑过来拉客,去哪里啊！做不做车啊,连说,不要,不去的,好不容易甩掉他们,这时有个人,很是执着一直跟着我,不停的问,我很烦,不耐烦的说；"去城阳,去不去啊！" 这人很是兴奋,连忙说道:"去,去,去,我给你便宜点。" "可我不
<^k^>  ─> 去啊！"我接口道。
<onlylove> 重复了，差评！
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32823.html 笑话标题:单身的麻醉师 : 一次去酒吧喝酒,和旁边的酒友调侃。 酒友:"我看您天天来酒吧休闲,您一定是个单身。" 我:"你说对了"。 酒友:"单身是因为您自身的条件不好吗?" 我:"当然不是！我可以迷倒任何一个女人。" 酒友:"真的还假的?那您是……" 我
<^k^>  ─> :"我是麻醉师。"
<onlylove> 算了，不找kk讲笑话了
<onlylove> 又tmd要修改conf文件，真烦……
<luojie-dune> 谁知道如何寻找一个用户所在的频道？
<\q> > class String; def size; 0 end end
<\q> > class Array; def size; 0 end end
<^k^> \q:Insecure: can't set constant
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你等jusss来了问问看看他知道不，他经常研究些稀奇古怪的
<adam8157> luojie-dune: /whois nick
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 看来freenode不行
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 我司irc可以
<perr> rgrep不能递归到软链接目录怎么办??
<onlylove> adam8157: 可以哟
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 哦 可以的其实
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 加密的不行
<\q> -R, --dereference-recursive 和 -r 不同
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 哦也可以。
<perr> 试试去
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org/mp028r-85449
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<luojie-dune> 或者。是可以不进入任何频道，只是连接到 freenode
<luojie-dune> lol
 * luojie-dune 谢谢 adam8157
<adam8157> luojie-dune: momo
 * luojie-dune momo adam8157
<perr> \q► 谢谢,果然如此,man页上没有指出...
<onlylove> 习惯了ctrl+d退出终端，windows上总是也想这么干
<\q> > h=Net::HTTP::Get.new('/');h['user-agent']='curl';p Net::HTTP.start('ip.cn').request(h).body.force_encoding('utf-8')
<^k^> \q:Insecure operation - open
<onlylove> 删掉cluster忘了删除hdfs上的东西……
<onlylove> 傻掉了……
<vipzrx> 这里有人用emcs吗？ org的问题，(org-html-export-as-html &optional ASYNC SUBTREEP VISIBLE-ONLY
<vipzrx> BODY-ONLY EXT-PLIST)   这个&optional是什么意思？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • longene-1.0-rc2发布说明 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454665 本文链接： http://www.longene.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16083 Longene团队发布了longene-1.0-rc2版本。这个版本解决了以下问题： 1、将wine升级到1.7.10版本 2、解决普通用户重启后无法使用的问题 3、解决若干文件权限问题 4
<roylez> perr: perro？
<perr> roylez► 不是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在来的人越来越有趣了
<roylez> perr: perro没有O？
<perr> roylez► 没有
<roylez> perr: perro -> 公狗
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 不懂你要干嘛. http://coolshell.cn/articles/10804.html
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ X-Y Problem | 酷 壳 - CoolShell.cn
<perr> roylez► perr is short for print error!
<\q> 我覺得挺好的，如果每人提問我就想不到去思考通過分析Y來解決X，能拓展思路
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: 我想用emacs里面的org-mode 写博客园的博客 作者的版本和我的不一样
<vipzrx> 联系不上作者，出现的错误是：set-buffer: Symbol's function definition is void: org-export-as-html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: 你能看懂lisp代码吗？
<\q> 話說如果你直接問X，別人會不會認爲是沒有自己思考的過程
<zenNamaste> \q: 可以说y, 但是要在说明目标是x的情况下说y嘛
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 当英语看
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 或者当伪代码看.
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: 你用emacs吗？ 用的话，试试
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 试啥?
<vipzrx> org写博客的那个插件
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事吗，比如拿了阳光普照
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 叫啥?
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: org写博客的那个插件是啥?
<vipzrx> 灯下
<vipzrx> http://www.cnblogs.com/Open_Source/archive/2012/09/14/2684897.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 用Emacs管理博客园博客 - open source - 博客园
<vipzrx> 就是参考上面的文章
<\q> 換static site generator吧，我看很多power user轉用SSG了
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 还要下载个zip包? 懒得弄了...
 * nyfair 觉得这也是个XY Problem
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: 就是那个包有问题
<vipzrx> 这个问题无解了吗？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 没有折腾的兴趣...
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 函数名没准儿变了都.
<vipzrx> 这样的问题该找谁？
<vipzrx> (org-html-export-as-html &optional ASYNC SUBTREEP VISIBLE-ONLY
<vipzrx> BODY-ONLY EXT-PLIST)  这是手册中说的
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 问问原作者还继续开发不, 不开发就算了.
<vipzrx> 好吧
<\q> vipzrx: 少年你果然也是以前刷oj的
<vipzrx> oj ？
<vipzrx> 是什么？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 虽然我没写过代码, 但是还是可以告诉你: &optional后面的都是可选参数.
<vipzrx> set-buffer: Symbol's function definition is void: org-export-as-html
<vipzrx> 这是那个zip包里面的函数
<vipzrx> 的报错
<\q> vipzrx: 我們玩emacs的我感覺都是不願意看frontend的，看了frontend就不會再折騰org mode寫blog了
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 现在改了.
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 现在这个函数应该用 (org-export-as BACKEND &optional xxx xxx xxx) le
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 也就是说, 你的zip包里面的东西, 调用的是个不存在的函数了, 如果你喜欢的话, 可以自己移植过来.
<vipzrx>  (with-current-buffer (org-export-as-html 3 nil nil "*Org HTML Export*")  这是那个包写的
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 所以, 你要改, 把最后面那个 - 去掉是可能的办法
<vipzrx> 这个函数还是有的
<zenNamaste> <vipzrx> 这个函数还是有的   读不懂
<vipzrx> http://wenshanren.org/?p=145 这个哥们搞过
<^k^> ⇪ t: org2blog hack: 显示章节编号 | 肉山博客 (Wenshan's Blog)
<vipzrx> 就是说 我在我的版本里面可以看到这个函数的帮助
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 你的啥版本的org-mode了?
<\q> vipzrx: 折騰jekyll的人藝術感稍高，朝着static site generator走才是正道。當我nick比你還長的時候沒悟出這個道理，現在終於看破emacs真相了
<vipzrx> \q 听不懂
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: Org-mode version 8.2.3a (release_8.2.3a @ /usr/share/emacs/24.3.50/lisp/org/)
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: 不折腾了。给那个作者写个邮件反映一下吧
<sssss>  房子全新精装修，家具家电齐全。手机信号好、房子户型格局非常棒、房屋南北通透、采光通风极佳、阳光直射房间内。
<sssss>  
<sssss> 额，帝都租房子都得强调“手机信号好”了
<zenNamaste> sssss: 听你的描述, 我总觉得这房子没有房顶..
<sssss> 啊，我问问
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: 开源的东西真心用不了，版本分得太多
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 15:54 新年快乐 : 14.337天
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 那你用啥浏览器?
<vipzrx> 公司用ubuntu ppa的firefox 家里的台式机上chrome
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 都是开源的.
<vipzrx> 我的意思是说，用这些开源的软件太折腾
<vipzrx> 感觉好孤独
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 有不折腾的编辑器, 你不用呀...
<vipzrx> gedit ？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 你自己选择的最折腾的东西...
<vipzrx> 这就是一条不归路
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 然后非要让这东西来写一个啥cnblog的东西
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 你都有这么奇葩的定制需求了, 怎么不折腾.
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 你看我, 记事就用gedit, 啥都不用折腾.
<vipzrx> 已经有人实现了，只是我的emacs的版本和他的不一样
<luojie-dune> vipzrx: 什么不折腾？
<vipzrx> 我一个人折腾，类
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 貌似睡觉也很折腾，这两天没睡好
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 可以趴着睡
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 肚子下垫著一个球
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 趴着睡压迫胸口，会做噩梦
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 没看到么。要垫著一个球
 * adam8157 把vendor工程师搞烦了, 把spec一股脑儿地给我了
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 对linus来说，你胜利的初步
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 垫球那是肚子啊，还是会压胸口啊
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 是不？
<adam8157> ....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 啥硬件/接口的spec?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 自己做acpi不开心, 一起来研究acpi吧
<adam8157> zenNamaste: sensor
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 噗...
<roylez> adam8157: “搞”烦了？
<roylez> adam8157: 你真行
<onlylove> adam8157: sensor……
<adam8157> roylez: .....
<winkill> any body here?
<zenNamaste> no
 * luojie-dune slaps winkill
<winkill> 哪些发行版支持rpm包 桌面好点的
<winkill> 我想找个linux 代替xp
<onlylove> winkill: 和你说了opensuse
<onlylove> winkill: 没事这种问题别一遍一遍的问
<adam8157> winkill: opensuse
<zenNamaste> winkill: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:RPM-based_Linux_distributions
<onlylove> winkill: opensuse不好用就用fedora
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Category:RPM-based Linux distributions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zenNamaste> winkill: 自己选一个: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:RPM-based_Linux_distributions
<adam8157> winkill: 我更推荐fedora
 * zenNamaste 推荐redflag
<winkill> 为啥？
<winkill> 推荐理由呢？
<luojie-dune> winkill: 因为折腾红帽同仁
<roylez> winkill: 找rpm的就已经是自宫了
<luojie-dune> winkill: 因为linus用fedora
<onlylove> winkill: 因为kernel.org的服务器是fedora
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<winkill> ubuntu 为啥没人推荐这个？
<luojie-dune> winkill: 。。。
<zenNamaste> ...
<onlylove> winkill: 你家ubuntu用rpm？你有病吧
<winkill> 哦
 * adam8157 越来越喜欢rhel和fedora
<zenNamaste> adam8157: +10086
<onlylove> adam8157: 慢走不送
<luojie-dune> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157越来越像个卢瑟
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> adam8157: 你先重新投胎再来找我
<winkill> apt 是吧
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 主席已经是观音了
<onlylove> winkill: ubuntu是deb
<adam8157> roylez: 你找到partner就开始嚣张了
<roylez> luojie-dune: 你的牙长好没...
<luojie-dune> roylez: 原来是这样。
<winkill> 怎么专门对某个人说话啊？
<luojie-dune> roylez: 没。。。还要再手术
<luojie-dune> winkill: 输入名字，
<winkill> 怎么 @某个人？
<winkill> luojie-dune: hello?
<luojie-dune> winkill: 。。。干嘛，而且还有 tab键补齐
<zenNamaste> winkill: IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧:  http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<onlylove> 不看topic的直接kick
<luojie-dune> roylez: 乐乐开始了幸福生活——living happily ever after.
 * luojie-dune 说的是叫乐乐的狗狗
<winkill> 正在看了
<winkill> 第一次用irc
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Songbird继承者Nightingale发布首个版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454666 媒体播放器Nightingale发布了 v1.12.1版本 ，这是自去年6月自由软件播放器Songbird宣布终止开发后发布的首个版本。Songbird因为资金枯竭终止开发，公司也被迫关闭。Nightingale是Songbird的社区维护分支，v
<^k^>  ─> 1.12.1的 新特性和改进 包括：修正Ubuntu 13.04下的崩溃问题，改进本地化，更新启动画面，用ngale替代Songbird协议，Mac OS X版不再使用GPU，Unity …
<abc_> winkill,
<abc_> 。。
<roylez> luojie-dune: 不如全拔了换一副新的，可以用到老
<luojie-dune> roylez: 。据说不舒服，算了。
<jusss> roylez: 好冷呀
 * MeaCulpa 打开浏览器满世界阿三吹Linux和Opensource...
<jusss> roylez: 4度没暖气
<roylez> jusss: 恩，确实，多穿点啊，要不就上炕
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 至少阿三某些人知道，没有积累就用都不怕积累的东西。
<jusss> roylez: 冻的的我都不知道开机干啥，打字都哆嗦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 三哥吹的时候世界领先，opensource其实还是第一世界的人玩的
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 看不懂
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 关键是阿三喜欢吹。
<VaneHay> :)
<VaneHay> who is a san ?
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 不论什么事情，都会吹
<VaneHay> luojie-dune: who is a san ?
<sou_> 请问一下，微软的数据库里 select 不支持 LIKE 吗？
<jusss> sssss: 第三集看了没呀
<jusss> sssss: 都好几天了
<luojie-dune> VaneHay: invalid
<jusss> roylez: 你是什么phd?
<zenNamaste> jusss: 搞基学
<jusss> zenNamaste: ...
 * zenNamaste (逃
<MeaCulpa> VaneHay: IIT
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 【求助】perl audio converter 的nautilus脚本显示区域有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454667 Screenshot.png 我的版本是Ubuntu 14.04 daily build， 脚本是pacpl-nautilys-0.1.1,内容如下： Code: #!/usr/bin/perl # # Copywrite (C) Philip Lyons 2013-2014 (vorzox@gmail.com) # #    This program is free software; you can
<^k^>  ─> redistribute it and/or modify #    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by #    the Free Software Foundation; either version 3 of the License, or # …
<jusss> roylez: 天朝政府是不是每月给phd几毛钱呀
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 我的意思是，阿三啥都没有，opensource对他们来说更公平些
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 被传染了。。
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 啥?
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 催肥鸭昨天逃来逃去的，你也被感染了。。。
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 恩.
<jusss> zenNamaste: 键盘上右alt和右ctrl直接的键是啥？
<zenNamaste> jusss: 不会, 别点我的名字问... 直接问大家
<vipzrx> 右键
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我看那个Ash日子真舒坦
<jusss> vipzrx: 好像不一样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上班就是晃悠，聊天，回家还有中国lp
<roylez> jusss: 不给我啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还在米国收租...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ash，那时候真土豪
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 真土豪，还非常抠门
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 估计这边的房子都是公司给租的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 显然么，碧云别墅区
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一等洋人二等官三等少数四等汉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你懂的
<jusss> roylez: 右alt和右ctrl直接的键是？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 他比较低调，不和Hye Young他们一起作班车，自己打的早走的
<roylez> jusss: menu？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他不跟这帮人比爬梯子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 爬梯子多受累，他只要稳定轻松拿钱就好
<jusss> roylez: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 俩好吧，一个super一个menu
<jusss> onlylove: 没super键，有windows键
<onlylove> jusss: 你滚，我问你，super是哪个键
<jusss> onlylove: 键盘上没super键
<onlylove> jusss: windows键就是super
<jusss> onlylove: 貌似不是那样的
<winkill> ash?
<onlylove> jusss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120928/what-is-the-mod4d-shortcut-key
<^k^> ⇪ ti: What is the Mod4+D shortcut key? - Ask Ubuntu
<onlylove> jusss: 你说不是不要紧，上干货
<zenNamaste> onlylove: jusss: In most non-Windows operating systems the super key is mapped to the Windows key and is the preferred term for that key.
<jusss> onlylove: The Super_L and Super_R keysyms correspond to the Win keys
<jusss> onlylove: keysyms
<zenNamaste> onlylove: jusss: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=134
<^k^> ⇪ ti: What the hell is SUPER key in that right side help? (Page 1) / Help & Support (Stable) / CrunchBang Linux Forums
<jusss> onlylove: 不能说win键就是super键
<jusss> onlylove: 就好像不能说meta键是alt键一样
<onlylove> jusss: 你准备犟嘴是吧，我还把ctrl和capslock互换了呢
<jusss> onlylove: 我也换了
<onlylove> jusss: 你不能因为你换了，所以你说不是
<jusss> onlylove: 自己看 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:KB_United_States-NoAltGr.svg
<^k^> ⇪ ti: File:KB United States-NoAltGr.svg - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<onlylove> jusss: 看毛，看自己键盘就行了，我问你，linux下面你按windows键，能弹出啥来
<roylez> adam8157: 拿着上海过期的户籍证明在武汉照样开了指纹公证
<adam8157> roylez: 还有呢
<roylez> adam8157: 周末看毛子片
<jusss> onlylove: 啥也弹不出呀
<onlylove> jusss: windows下面呢
<jusss> onlylove: 开始菜单呀
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，这种说不清道不明的事情，你就别钻牛角尖，维基的东西也不是百分百准确
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是硬钻，你自己钻着玩去，没人陪你
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直想知道rub键是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 就这么和你说，如果画这个图的人用的是windows，他这么画一点错都没
<bluezd> adam8157: 壕
<jusss> onlylove: 还有repeat键
<adam8157> bluezd: 乖
<onlylove> jusss: 你见过sun的键盘没？
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 小型机的
<onlylove> jusss: 你从上面给我找个win key？
<zenNamaste> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.uzEtxg&id=10179204595
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 新到货　新款太阳SUN 带USB口键盘（Type 7）-淘宝网 价格:78.00
<jusss> onlylove: 那个棱形键和mac的command键一样吗，顶替了win的位置
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.generaldigital.com/products/rackmount_flip-up_lcd_keyboard/drawings/121-key-sun-keyboard-layout.gif
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ image/gif
<onlylove> jusss: 求winkey
<adam8157> bluezd: 贵司新来那么多妹子你下手了么
<jusss> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> TMD一次把要求说完了会死啊，一个字一个字的在IM上蹦
<onlylove> 难道真像nyfair说的，给艹10分不给0分？
<onlylove> 硬盘性能参差不齐，有个机器的硬盘明显比其他的好
<onlylove> 渣渣戴尔
<jusss> adam8157: 你见过rub键吗
<jusss> Another very useful key is the DEL or RUB key, which generates an interrupt, telling the editor to stop what it is doing.
<luojie-dune> https://tawk.com/weheha try another webrtc services
<^k^> ⇪ t: tawk.com
<adam8157> jusss: 没
<jusss> adam8157: 如果把某个程序设置成只有接受到某个字符才开始，而标准键盘上又没那个键，这就呵呵了，
<adam8157> jusss: 软键盘
<jusss> adam8157: 软键盘上有rub键？
<adam8157> jusss: 自己写
<jusss> adam8157: 有没有支持自己手动改键位的键盘？
<adam8157> jusss: 有
<jusss> adam8157: 什么键盘?
<adam8157> jusss: hhkb
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哪里有妹子???
<jusss> ....
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 贵司
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 按照不撸老湿的说法"一帮老娘们儿"
<adam8157> ....
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 妹子还是学校的多。
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 恩.
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: it公司, 没有.
<vipzrx> 我对面的很漂亮
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 你喜欢男生
<vipzrx> 女的
<zenNamaste> 那就是伪娘
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<vipzrx> 这样讲没意思了
<vipzrx> 我们公司差，做it都是玩的
<bluezd> adam8157: 还得加个"臭"字
<adam8157> bluezd:
<adam8157> bluezd: ....
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 啥公司, 能推荐我去不?
<adam8157> bluezd: 你什么要求? 我给你介绍
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 。。。
<vipzrx> 苏州的
<bluezd> adam8157: 介绍啥？
<luojie-dune> bluezd: 妹子啊。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 妹子
<vipzrx> 你来了。我们都得视野
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 苏州好地方
<bluezd> adam8157: 你有现货啊？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 求内推
<luojie-dune> bluezd: 。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 有啊
<vipzrx> 有讨论irc的中文channel，啊？
<bluezd> adam8157: 成色怎么样 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 擦 先说要求啊
<luojie-dune> bluezd: 比你白。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 成熟，有钱
<adam8157> ........
 * luojie-dune ...
<jusss> bluezd: adam8157，成色，你们在讨论物品？
<adam8157> bluezd: 原来你不要求性别
<luojie-dune> bluezd: 你在找姐姐还差不多
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ^^
<bluezd> adam8157: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我一直就知道呀. 你怎么才知道???!!!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 没想到还这样
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不是我说你, 你又不是第一天认识不撸老湿了.
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • arm开发板ubuntu12 y运行postgresql ，普通用户 socket: Permission denied http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454668 arm板上系统是ubuntu12，通过adduser testuser,passwd testuser,su testuser,然后在新建的用户testuser上ping 192.168.0.1，出现$ socket: Permission denied。高手帮忙指点一下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> peter_zor — 2014-01-16 16:45
<adam8157> ....
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 介意私聊吗?
<bluezd> luojie-dune: 我的要求和众多妹子一样，找个比自己大的，成熟的
<bluezd> 的女人
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 你的要求和妹子一样?
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 妹子都是喜欢男生的
<luojie-dune> bluezd: 呃。都跑到各处去了。
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 哦, 你也是...
<onlylove> bluezd: 和妹子一样？
 * adam8157 可怜的dzhu老师
<luojie-dune> adam8157:  dzhu？
 * bluezd 疯了，的女人 ...
<yunfan> 在虚拟机上装xp快多了
<adam8157> bluezd: 说点正经的要求啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 乐观，开朗，活泼
<luojie-dune> adam8157 为啥这么热心了？
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 帮忙逮住一个顺便自己逮住另一个？
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 好奇 问问
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 求内推呀, 怎没下文了
<yunfan> adam8157: 最近要出货？
<adam8157> ...
<vipzrx> zenNamaste: ？
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 求内推
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 啥要求? 我可以现在学
<vipzrx> 你现在在哪里？
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 人家 vipzrx 怕你抢了他们一屋子人的饭碗 .)
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 怎么会...
<zenNamaste> vipzrx: 介意私聊吗?
<vipzrx> 聊
 * bluezd 求财路
 * adam8157 求发财
<zenNamaste> bluezd: adam8157: 苟富贵勿相忘
 * adam8157 谁有出行易礼券
<onlylove> adam8157: 出行易是啥
<sssss> 出行易貌似是小招的啥东西
<sssss> 当总介是要去开房啊
<onlylove> sssss: 他和谁去？
<onlylove> sssss: 知道否
<sssss> 这我就不知道了
<sssss> 当然不知道
<onlylove> 恩，不八卦
<sssss> 我倒想八卦
 * adam8157 今天又销掉了5个帐号
<sssss> 没素材着
<adam8157> sssss: 晚上给我手机号哈
<sssss> adam8157: 恩，我找到sim卡就给你……
<sssss> adam8157: 不要报有太大希望
<adam8157> sssss: 好好找
<onlylove> sssss: 恩，不好好找有性命危险
<bluezd> adam8157: 三居的房子，主卧a朝南，两个次卧b,c a 与 b 面积差不多，a 比 c 大个几平米, 有一个挺大的厅，整组的话 5800. 每间房子的价格怎么分配比较合理 ?
<winkill> 那我具体用什么桌面？
<adam8157> bluezd: 都交3000 多出来的给我
<winkill> onlylove:  那我具体用什么桌面呢？
<bluezd> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> winkill: 你用啥桌面关我毛事，喜欢什么用什么
<onlylove> bluezd: 你要租房吗？
<bluezd> onlylove: 租了
<onlylove> bluezd: 有小卧没，便宜点给我
<winkill> luojie-dune: 那我具体用什么桌面？
<bluezd> onlylove: 我搬走的那个房子是个次卧，1600
<bluezd> onlylove: 你要吗？
<sssss> bluezd: 在什么位置
<bluezd> sssss: 逸成东苑
<onlylove> bluezd: 略贵……
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47889/full-speed-ahead-oracle-ship-java-8-in-march-even-bugs?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Java 8 最终发布日期敲定，有 bug 也要发布 - 开源中国社区
<bluezd> onlylove: 这还贵 ...
<luojie-dune> winkill: 自己觉得
<luojie-dune> winkill: 自己决断
<onlylove> bluezd: 我现在不到1K6所以你的略贵
 * adam8157 也想换, 嫌现在合租的人太多还抽烟
<bluezd> onlylove: 恩
<sssss> 来大沙河吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 抽烟是个致命问题
<onlylove> sssss: 脑子坏掉了
<sssss> onlylove: 我等会儿出去看房子
 * luojie-dune 对国内最奇异的感觉是中介不作为。。。
<onlylove> 围观土豪出去看房
<sssss> onlylove: 不过年前貌似没有必要看，看了也不搬过去啊
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 啥叫中介不作为
<sssss> onlylove: 之前房租交到年后了
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 中介是狠赚
<bluezd> adam8157: 问你呢，多少钱比较合理每个屋 ?
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 赚完房客赚房东
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 就是中介不罚破坏房主规矩的人。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 拉倒吧，你看看北京租房那些黑中介
<sssss> bluezd: 平均一下，然后 c 给 a 200
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 抽烟的呐
<sssss> 反了
<sssss> a 给 c
<adam8157> bluezd: 没看到不好说啊 主卧有阳台?
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 抽烟算啥，罚钱的时候你都不知道怎么被罚的
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有
<bluezd> adam8157: a 是主卧
 * MeaCulpa 家楼下一家楼道理贴了个｛寝室守则｝
<sssss> bluezd: 那 a 给 c 150 就可以了嘛
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 抽烟的直接赶出去。。。
<sssss> bluezd: 不是说面积差不了多少么
<bluezd> sssss: a 和 b 面积差不多，a 比 c 大
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 人交钱了，而且如果你之前没说不准抽烟的话你不能那么做
<sssss> b 跟 c 比较呢
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 不知道怎么被罚的很正常，全面拍照对比呐
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 肯定之前说吧。
<adam8157> bluezd: 2100+1950+1750 cc sssss
<bluezd> sssss: a 和 b 面积差不多，但是 a 朝向更好些
<onlylove> luojie-dune: http://dzh.mop.com/shzt/20130713/0/FFO3l5I2c49f7bFS.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 让人汗颜的北京租房黑中介，姐算是遇到了，大家围观一下_社会杂谈_猫扑大杂烩_猫扑网
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 来，长下见识
<sssss> bluezd: 额
<onlylove> luojie-dune: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/15477476/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 在北京租房注意啦，这家是黑中介！！！！！！！！...
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 再长下见识
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，但是我比较倾向 2050 + 1950 + 1800
<adam8157> bluezd: 也行
<onlylove> 妈妈咪呀，这是多大的房子，140么
<sssss> adam8157: 这不就是我的方案么，a 给 c 150
<adam8157> bluezd: 不过b和c差太少了
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 不是很正常么。。。
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 保障房东。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋戴帽帽
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你被虐习惯了吧
<sssss> bluezd: 你租的这房子很大啊，三个卧室差不多大
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 有理由不交么
<bluezd> adam8157: c 比较小
<adam8157> bluezd: 差那么少, c肯定觉得不公平
<bluezd> sssss: ^^^
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 保障房东就狠宰房客？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 而且那钱能不能到房东手里
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 房客做坏了就由房客处理
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 中介出钱修。。。
<adam8157> 2100 2000 1700 差不多我觉得 (如果我是C的话
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 如果没做坏让你出钱，说是你弄坏的呢
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 图样图森普
<luojie-dune> onlylove: ...
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，现在的价格是 1950+1950+1900 今年７月份到期，c 要求到期重新和房东谈过后重新分配房租
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 如果是那样去找中介算账呗。。。
<onlylove> bluezd: 肯定啊，小屋和大屋就差50？
<sssss> 1950 的房租……
<adam8157> bluezd: 50.... 我是C的话肯定不乐意啊, 我多给100咱换换?
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 中介赖帐骂人不承认
<sssss> 目前这个分配显然不合理 bluezd
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 不然你以为黑中介的称呼怎么来的
<bluezd> adam8157: 这个不怨我，不是我定的，我只是转租了主卧的房子
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 了解
<sssss> bluezd: 又要搬家？
<adam8157> bluezd: 到期才重新分配已经很厚到了
<bluezd> sssss: en, 换房子了
<foobar1111212121> 深度linux中。。。
<sssss> 搬家太费劲
<foobar1111212121> :-D
<bluezd> adam8157: 那个是他们已经签好的合同了，只能到期重新签，重新分配啊
<luojie-dune> sssss: 是。
<sssss> onlylove: 还是沙河的房租能看一下
 * luojie-dune 干过搬家公司。
<luojie-dune> lol
<zenNamaste> sssss: 我家那边租房便宜.
<onlylove> sssss: 昌平线……
<onlylove> sssss: 他家燕郊，更麻烦
<sssss> zenNamaste: 远
<bluezd> adam8157: 所以我今年７月份的时候房租会涨啊
<zenNamaste> sssss: 你公司在那儿?
<sssss> zenNamaste: 西二旗
<adam8157> bluezd: 壕
<zenNamaste> sssss: 我不是也天天挤地铁来吗
<bluezd> adam8157: 哎，在北京难啊
<onlylove> sssss: 度娘？
<sssss> zenNamaste: 你是自己家
 * bluezd 求包养！
<sssss> onlylove: 不是度娘
<sssss> onlylove: 就是那个位置
<zenNamaste> sssss: 你去包养 bluezd
<adam8157> bluezd: 你的房租占月薪不多, 发达国家30%以内都是正常
<sssss> zenNamaste: 次哦，不鲁租1950的房我只敢看1000的，怎么包
<onlylove> adam8157: 30%
<adam8157> sssss: 不是吧... 换公司发财还没请吃饭呢你
 * bluezd 求财路啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 太大了吧，20%我可以考虑
 * sssss 不扯了，出门找房子
<zenNamaste> sssss: 好吧.
<bluezd> adam8157: 那你的 30% 可以租个别墅了
<adam8157> .....
<adam8157> 租不起啊
<adam8157> 现在2200已经很贵了
<onlylove> adam8157: 我相信30%只是你说说，你希望是3%
<bluezd> adam8157: 自如的服务费挺贵啊 1.2 的月租金
<onlylove> adam8157: 我也知道，你能租起别墅
<adam8157> onlylove: 我希望是0%
<onlylove> adam8157: 你回威海吧
<adam8157> onlylove: 回去没意思啊
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<bluezd> adam8157: 哪都有男的 ~
<adam8157> palomino|working: momo
<adam8157> bluezd: 你又暴露心态了
<bluezd> adam8157: 威海多好啊
 * adam8157 现在回家可以在镇上全款买120平了.....
<onlylove> adam8157: 果然租得起别墅
<bluezd> onlylove: +1
<onlylove> adam8157: 120怎么也得60万吧
<adam8157> onlylove: 我家的房子二手卖的话每平也就2K吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 新房翻倍，就是4K，然后乘120，恩48万
 * bluezd 膜拜土壕
<adam8157> onlylove: 北京都是二手房比新房贵哦
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 哪里房子这么便宜
<onlylove> adam8157: 咋，你想把2K折价？
<onlylove> adam8157: 12万也不是小数目
 * adam8157 不吹水了...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 威海
<onlylove> bluezd: 当当都有12万存款了
<adam8157> onlylove: 12万就别恶心人了.......
<onlylove> adam8157: 肯定12万买不到120的，我家那边100左右的新房还40呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 所以合理的价格应该是48
<onlylove> bluezd: 恩，当当的存款应该是48万
<adam8157> onlylove: 我就随便一说... 没过脑子
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0116/173753_OREA_31384.jpg
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working 往死里践踏主席
<onlylove> palomino|working: 咋比kk少了俩点点
<palomino|working> O_O
<onlylove> palomino|working: 嗯，自己知道 该干啥吧
<palomino|working> 知道，不可慕虚名而处实祸- -
<onlylove> palomino|working: ……
<onlylove> roylez: 放心，没事，破马不敢动你
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working 试踩 roylez 
<onlylove> 收拾下准备起任务下班
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38057
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 安全研究人员开发出提取TrueCrypt主密钥插件
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 靠
<palomino|working> 是可忍孰不可忍
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<freeflying> palomino|working, 奢靡马
<NWMonster> .....
 * palomino|working momo freeflying 
<gone_> Hello
 * roylez 看破马用蹄子扒拉狒狒
<^k^> gone_:点点点. 18:08 新年快乐 : 14.244天
<NWMonster> gone_: Hello
<gone_> Just say hi to you all~
<NWMonster> :P
<freeflying> palomino|working, 踢乐乐
<onlylove> freeflying: 要很大决心才能踢的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38039
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 前甲骨文经理声称因工资歧视投诉而遭解雇
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38042
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学发现的逻辑
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 怎么让桌面的图标同时变小？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454670 桌面的图标占据大量地方，感觉不够犀利，不够清爽，谁能帮我调一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 37wushan — 2014-01-16 17:56
<freeflying> onlylove, 我都随便就踢了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16830.html 笑话标题:帮她掀上去了...... : 一男士红肿着双眼来上班,同事问:"怎么了?" "昨天我在街上走,一个小姐的裙子被风吹起来了,我好心帮她拉下来,她竟给我左眼一拳！ " "那右眼呢?" "我以为她不喜欢把裙子拉下来,就又帮她掀上去了。"
<Guest81669> 晚上好
<mao> 哈楼。
<Guest81669> 这么冷清
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 闪，让频道更冷清一点
<mao> 问大家个问题，就是聊天时，有女生就问我，你们男生为什么喜欢苍井空呀？  我当时是蛮无语的，，诸位有没有什么好的回答，提供一下。。。。
<Guest81669> 什么叫无语？ 你是觉得提问幼稚？还是你回答不出？
<Pudge> 是因为你不知道苍井空这个词是什么意思吗
<mao> 回答不出，或者说应该是不知道怎么回答好。
<mao> 有没有人专门分析一下这个现象，那有没有什么别的社会意义。
<Guest81669> 给扒鸡哥点赞 啥时候回来过年？
<Pudge> 过年的时候回来过年
<Guest81669> 戳你
<maplebeats> 唔，谁在中国有代理VPN什么的
 * Guest81669 煮了一碗虾仁菠菜豆皮面 香喷喷
<Guest81669> 阿当哥
<adam8157> Guest81669: l5e你好
<Guest81669> == 我不是改名字了么
<adam8157> Guest81669: momo
<Guest81669> 太开心了吧 明天我就回家了
<adam8157> Guest81669: 家在哪
<zenNamaste> 黄土高坡
<Guest81669> 湖北 。。
 * adam8157 洗衣服去
<jusss> 感觉苍井空不是很漂亮呀，还是泷泽萝拉的大牙比较好看点
<jusss> 还是最喜欢濑亚美莉
<zenNamaste> jusss: 安城安娜
<jusss> zenNamaste: Rio也不错，我感觉钢铁苍穹那个德国女主和Rio张的太像了
 * zenNamaste 表示自己什么都不知道
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我还以为德国佬找了个日本女演iron sky
<Guest81669> 都是谁啊？
<Guest81669> 表示只听过苍井空
<Guest81669> ==
<onlylove_> 联通的渣渣网络！
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<onlylove_> 靠，咋还有尾巴
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
 * adam8157 应该搞个自动回复
<onlylove_> adam8157: 原来不是有人搞过么
<gfrog> adam8157: 大连真潮
<gfrog> adam8157: 还冷
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 自动回复什么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 湿冷湿冷的，不知道当年是咋过来的……
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 传说有一直相亲的人
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 回复个"乖"
<adam8157> gfrog: 就今天而已吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天就很冷。今早上地面都是薄冰
<luojie-dune> gfrog: 吃掉 adam8157 就会暖和
<adam8157> ...
 * luojie-dune 感冒了，神智不清了
<gfrog> adam8157: 来来，出个磁盘操作的简单问题。
<adam8157> .
<gfrog> adam8157: 让你出
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我帮你出吧. 如何拆下磁盘里面的马达
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 锤子
<adam8157> gfrog: 清除当前机器的分区表
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是不是很好的磁盘"操作"问题?
<gfrog> adam8157: 太复杂了，简单点的
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你的也不错
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩. 谢谢.
<adam8157> gfrog: 刷新分区表
<gfrog> adam8157: 别想分区表
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 刷新?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: partprobe
<Guest81669> 谁去相亲了？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 问点儿lvm的问题?
<Guest81669> 我室友是大连的呀
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 太复杂
<Guest81669> 她也准备相亲结婚呀
<Guest81669> 不会是她把？？？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... 你不是为了给别人面试?
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天出去看人troubleshooting，一个5分钟能搞定的问题，丫花了俩小时……
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 嗯，就往简单了想
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那就只能问问怎么挂载cifs之类的了吧... 了吧... 如何格式化?
<luojie-dune> Guest81669: 没有相亲的，纯粹我头脑糊了，吃药
 * zenNamaste 真没的问了..
<gfrog> zenNamaste: cifs太复杂了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 如何挂载ntfs!
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 格式化问过了，不再问了
<onlylove_> 这算简单问题
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 挂载也问过了
<Guest81669> 我也有个室友发烧了 她全家都发烧了。。
<Guest81669> 好可怜啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 如何建立一个swap空间.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 绝对是好问题...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 太复杂
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 实习生面试也不用这么简单的吧..
<adam8157> ...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 怎么看磁盘剩余空间...
 * zenNamaste 我不行了
<onlylove_> zenNamaste: df -h
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 这个问过了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 快，尽量简单点
<onlylove_> gfrog: dd？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 这都问过了... 怎么看所有的分区! (包括未挂载的)
<adam8157> gfrog: 你难到我了
<zenNamaste> onlylove_: 又不是考你, 你回答啥..
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 这都问过了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啊啊啊!!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也很犯愁啊，真心没啥太简单的还没问过了。
<billlee> gfrog: fsck?
<gfrog> adam8157: zenNamaste 那系统操作还有啥简单点的？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 休眠?
<onlylove_> gfrog: tar打包啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 同步?
<onlylove_> gfrog: 带权限的
<gfrog> onlylove_: tar打包默认就带权限，你是想说保存属性吧？
<onlylove_> gfrog: 启动服务啊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 都太复杂
<onlylove_> gfrog: tar -pjcvf那个
<onlylove_> gfrog: 还是a来着，忘了
 * zenNamaste 无能为力了. 
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 如何查看系统有多少颗在线cpu?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 如何查看剩余内存...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 如何创建cgroup
<gfrog> onlylove_: -p extract information about file permissions (default for superuser) 这是解压的时候的选项，你用到create的时候本来就不对
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 在线cpu？ 这都太复杂。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 看剩余内存总行了吧
<gfrog> onlylove_: -a是cp的时候保持属性。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 如何看当前系统的位数...
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<onlylove_> gfrog: lsb_release -a
<gfrog> iGoogle: 游牧有简单点的系统操作问题？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我想到了!!!
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 最好的问题!
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你就问: 你会什么呀? 会什么就都说出来吧!
<onlylove_> gfrog: 要不crontab？
<gfrog> onlylove_: uname -m就好
<ofan> gfrog: 基娃竟然删我推特关注
<gfrog> ofan: 有么？ 没吧。我都没上推好嘛
<gfrog> ofan: 好几天没上了
<ofan> gfrog: 哼
<gfrog> ofan: 哼唧
<ofan> 其实我也不上
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 如何找到当前目录最近修改过的文件!
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 这个问过了
<gfrog> adam8157: 快来快来
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 找最大的文件
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 一样的意思，反复考没意思
<adam8157> gfrog: grep -r "foo" ./
<onlylove_> 网络工具？
<sssss`> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> sssss`: 你来啦
<sssss`> adam8157: 算你运气好…… 找到sim卡了 13121467055
<adam8157> sssss`: 马上
<ofan> zenNamaste: find
<adam8157> sssss`: 发了
<ofan> 按修改时间排序
<adam8157> sssss`: 收到没
<sssss`> adam8157: 还没有呢
<adam8157> sssss`: 该不会收不了短信吧
<zenNamaste> ofan: 什么?
<sssss`> adam8157: 能的，我刚试了还能收的
<ofan> ..
<adam8157> sssss`: 再发一遍
<\q> zenNamaste: zsh *(om[1])
<sssss`> 你注册的这啥小网站不靠谱啊
<\q> zenNamaste: 怎麼看未掛載的所有分區
<sssss`> \q mount
<sssss`> 哦 未挂载
<gone_> 大家好
<^k^> gone_:点点点. 21:26 新年快乐 : 14.107天
<gone_> 一上来就问问题，打扰了哈～
<gone_> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/584615
<zenNamaste> \q: 所有未挂载的? 还是所有分区, 包括未挂载的?
<gone_> 那些错误输出我要怎么解决，看源码吗？
<adam8157> sssss`: 悲剧
<Guest81669> 5S 你来啦
<gone_> 那个libglfw3我已经下载并编译安装了
<onlylove_> uptime iostat vmstat
<onlylove_> 实在想不出还用啥了
<sssss`> adam8157: 不能够啊，一定是你注册的那个账户的问题，我这边接电话发收短信毫无压力
<sssss`> Guest81669: 恩啊
<adam8157> sssss`: 应该是网关的问题
<sssss`> onlylove, 刚才去租房了
<gone_> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/584615
<Guest81669> 难道你们都知道我是谁么
<\q> zenNamaste: 嗯，所有未掛載的
<gone_> paste.ubuntu.org.cn/584615
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<gone_> =。=584615
<Guest81669> 为什么我这边显示我自己是 Guest81669
<adam8157> sssss`: 13121467055 对么
<gone_> 在我这里你也显示Guest81669
<sssss`> 对啊
<luojie-dune>   Guest81669 多愁善感的傻孩子
<sssss`> 我这边显示你也是 guest
<adam8157> 不开森
<sssss`> ...
<zenNamaste> \q: 这我得找找.
<zenNamaste> \q: 一条命令好难. 得两条.
<luojie-dune> Guest81669: 喝了苦苦的药。喝啊喝
<sssss`> adam8157: 你尝试给你的手机发一下验证码你看看能收到么
<Guest81669> 那你们怎么知道我谁啊
<zenNamaste> \q: 得用管道
<luojie-dune> Guest81669: 用语很娇气
<sssss`> onlylove, 地方都的1k/月
<sssss`> 而且，我终于找到比我现在更贵的网费了
<Guest81669> luojie-dune: 你可以再喝点牛奶啊 娇气你妹
<luojie-dune> Guest81669: 我妹很娇气
<Guest81669> ==  为什么我的mini一直连不上wifi。。
<adam8157> sssss`: 你猜我怎么注册上的?
<sssss`> adam8157: 用你现在的手机注册的？
<adam8157> .
<zenNamaste> \q: lsblk -a | awk '{if ($7=="" && $6=="part"){print}}'  这样?
<Guest81669> 兔子你是发烧了吧?
<Guest81669> 小心是新型的禽流感哦
<luojie-dune> Guest81669: 没啊。
<Guest81669> 那就好
<freeflying> gfrog, neutron这货居然用dnsmasq做dhcpd
<luojie-dune> Guest81669: http://imagebin.org/287014
<\q> zenNamaste: good
<zenNamaste> \q: 为啥我写出来的awk这么丑... 还能化简吗?
<Guest81669> == 卖萌作甚？
<sssss`> 好便宜的地方啊  onlylove
<sssss`> onlylove， s/便宜/偏僻
<luojie-dune> Guest81669: 这是我妹
<luojie-dune> sssss`: 你们都是找回来后的住址么？
<onlylove_> sssss`: 你在说啥，我看不懂
<luojie-dune> sssss` onlylove: 就是春节一直租着？
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 这玩意轻量又好用嘛
<onlylove_> freeflying: 在不
<sssss`> luojie-dune: 就是一直租着呗
<sssss`> onlylove， 刚才不是去租房了么，给你汇报一下行情供参考
<luojie-dune> 我不挂窗帘。
<onlylove_> luojie-dune: 怎么把我另一个号顶掉
<billlee> onlylove_: 给 nickserv 发 ghost $nick $password
<luojie-dune> !command
<onlylove_> billlee: 我没reg啊
<luojie-dune> onlylove具体忘记了。。。
<luojie-dune> onlylove只能 timeout了
<sssss`> 找人 kick 吧
<onlylove_> freeflying: 帮忙把那个没尾巴的我kick了
<luojie-dune> onlylove_ 等 freeflying 回应了，就已经迟了
<sssss`> 次哦，还要帮忙...
<sssss`> 看我的
<sssss`> 色大象是个渣渣
<onlylove_> sssss`: 你有帽子吗
<luojie-dune> sssss`: 你怎么？
<sssss`> 教你快捷被 kick 的方式
<luojie-dune> sssss`: 喳喳，你就被 kickban了
<luojie-dune> sssss`: 典型的笨蛋。。。
<sssss`> ..
<sssss`> 租个房子太费劲
<luojie-dune> sssss`: 是么。
<sssss`> 楼房都租不起
<luojie-dune> sssss`: 租四合院
<sssss`> luojie-dune: 对啊，我今天看的是个三层的小平房
<sssss`> luojie-dune: 不过我比较喜欢那种有独立卫生间的，不喜欢跟别人共用
<zenNamaste> onlylove_: kick了你也改不过去, 名字是整个server的, kick只是channel的
 * zenNamaste 好脚法!
<onlylove_> zenNamaste: 那咋办
<zenNamaste> onlylove_: ghost呀
<sssss`> 他本来就没有注册
<zenNamaste> sssss`: 哦.
<sssss`> 人本家登录来了，丫还想 ghost 人家？
<onlylove_> 咋办
<zenNamaste> 噗...
<onlylove_> [21:56]	NickServ	onlylove is not a registered nickname.
<zenNamaste> onlylove_: 现在去注册呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove_: 你马上注册, 马上t? 行吗? 我猜的
<onlylove_> zenNamaste: 可是要inuse呢
<\q> zenNamaste: lsblk | awk '$7=="" && $6=="part"'
<zenNamaste> \q: 我去实验
<\q> zenNamaste: action statements 爲空時代表 {print}
<sssss`> \q: 很丑啊
<sasa> zenNamaste: 可以注册多个nick不……
<zenNamaste> \q: 哦, 我知道问题了. 刚才我尝试用空的, 但是出错了. 我写的是: awk 'if($7=="")'
<zenNamaste> \q
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 【【U盘安装Fedora 20 livecd 时出现问题，求指教！】】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454673 U盘安装Fedora 20 livecd 时出现 you have not created a bootloader stage1 target device，在硬盘分区那里，始终都解决不了。。。 求大神指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cangzhang — 2014-01-16 21:5
<luojie-dune> sssss`: 破发
<luojie-dune> onlylove_: 能行么？
<^k^>  ─> 9
<luojie-dune> only
<luojie-dune> onlylove_: 就带着你的尾巴罢了。
<zenNamaste> \q: 看来要多用.
<zenNamaste> \q: 不然语法都记不住.
<adam8157> sssss`: 求带着卡 明天白天再试试
<\q> zenNamaste: 我記得你以前用 perl 的， lsblk | perl -lane 'print if $F[6] eq "" && $F[5] eq "part"'
 * adam8157 下线看书
<sasa> luojie-dune: 那啥，reg咋搞的，register？
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩, 但是现在不用了.
<zenNamaste> \q: 迁移到ruby了.
 * zenNamaste 也去看书. 
<\q> lsblk | ruby -lane 'print if $F[6].nil? && $F[5] == "part"'
<sasa> zenNamaste: 不行，register注册的是当前的，如果带着尾巴，那注册的就是带尾巴的
<zenNamaste> sasa: .
<sasa> luojie-dune: 今晚上先用着这个吧……
<sasa> luojie-dune: 等明天再换回来
<sasa> zenNamaste: 一个账号可以注册多个nick么
<zenNamaste> sasa: 有group的
<sasa> zenNamaste: 我还是想把我原来的那个搞回来
<jusss> 刚看了个法语片，在里面出现英语，感觉真亲切，虽然我也不会英语
<sasa> If you do not complete registration within one day, your nickname will expire.
<sasa> jusss: 有毛好亲切的，中文才叫亲切
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 22:13 新年快乐 : 14.074天
<jusss> sasa: 我还真记得在某部大片里听到过中文
<jusss> sasa: 让我想想
<sasa> jusss: 渣渣联通让我的那个nick变ghost不掉线了，郁闷死了
<abc_> sasa, /msg nickserv release 昵称 密码
<sasa> abc_: 那个没reg
<abc_> sasa, 。。。
<abc_> sasa, 什么Nick
<zenNamaste> sasa: 你就踏踏实实的卖你的化妆品吧
<sasa> zenNamaste: 啥化妆品
<sasa> abc_: onlylove
<zenNamaste> sasa: sasa 干嘛的? 不就是卖化妆品的?!
<abc_> sasa, 哦，是你啊
<sssss`> 有机会了试试那个国产 cosplay 系统
<sasa> zenNamaste: 我真不知道sasa是干啥的
<abc_> sssss`, 烧
<sasa> zenNamaste: 我去freenode频道问下去
<abc_> sasa, 记得说good morning
<zenNamaste> sasa: http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/splash.jsp
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Sasa.com: Best Beauty & Health Care Products, 香港莎莎化妝品官方網站
<zenNamaste> sasa: 香港, 三步一sasa, 五步一卓越
<jusss> sssss`: cosplay系统? 新的android系统？
<sasa> jusss: 去oschina看看
<sasa> jusss: 号称自主产权的不开源手机系统
<jusss> sasa: oschina有git
<jusss> sasa: 刚发现
<sasa> jusss: 有就有呗
<sasa> jusss: 那个网站白痴太多，去看看新闻可以，别的就算了
<sasa> 我得等freenode释放那个连接，好困难……
<\q> oschina git css 據說有直接抄github的
<jusss> http://www.zhihu.com/question/22532678
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ COS（China Operating System）的操作体验和未来怎样？ - 知乎
<jusss> 貌似是cosplay android的
<jusss> 还不开源。。。
<sasa> jusss: 和你说，那些人整天糟蹋好名字，先是麒麟
<sasa> jusss: 这会儿China了
<jusss> sasa: 估计下次就盘古 女娲 伏羲 青龙 白虎 朱雀之类的就上了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 对吧
<sasa> jusss: 盘古搜索
<iOS_worm> 還是友邦拓好
<jusss> sasa: debian用bash还是dash?
<sasa> jusss: 都有
<jusss> sasa: 我记得我的debian好像是默认bash, 但是ubuntu就直接dash了
<jusss> sasa: 我还发现mailx貌似debian和arch都默认装了，用于发信息给其它用户，但是ubuntu就没装。。。
<jusss> ubuntu貌似真的有点远离大众发行版了
<titustian> dash存在的意思是什么。。
<titustian> 意义
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，都是 洪荒 到 太古 到 上古
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 鸿钧是什么时代的
<sasa> zenNamaste: 我大概可能知道为啥了
<sasa> zenNamaste: 我在单位的网页没关就跑回来了
<sasa> zenNamaste: 然后那个nick就一直在了……
<sasa> luojie-dune: 我应该是忘了关单位的网页
<sasa> luojie-dune: 一时着急了，就把这个nick 给reg了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额， 貌似比较可信的是 盘古后时代的人物
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额， 貌似比较可信的是 后盘古时代的人物
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<jusss> sasa: 你是多想做sa呀连nick都取sa2
<sasa> jusss: 我抽你
<sasa> jusss: 明天就改回来
<sasa> jusss: 刚有人说我是卖化妆品的，你又来添乱
<sasa> jusss: 我之前下班都会关掉网页的，今天不知道为啥忘了关
<sasa> jusss: 而且之前这个nick被reg了
<sasa> jusss: 不知道为啥今天又可以用了
<jusss> sasa: 很容易把你这个看成sasha,而sasha是个俄罗斯女孩的名字，LOL
<sasa> jusss: 我怎么觉得应该找人要个帽子
<sasa> jusss: 算了，不吓唬你了、我下了，今晚上虚惊一场
<jusss> sasa: 我也下了
<luojie-dune> sasa不要哀伤不要心急，抑郁的日子里需要镇定
<luojie-dune> 没人了。
<tcpct> 没睡的动弹动弹
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<Niac> 啊
<jasonham1> 有人看过危机解密 The Fifth Estate么
<NWMonster> jasonham1: 有种子吗？
<Chengzi> me 伸了一个懒腰
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样安装.tar.gz 的程序。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454677 下了一个 eclipse-standard-kepler-SR1-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz 请问怎样安装？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2014-01-17 4:55
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升级了这么久，还是存在关机时死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454678 12.04升级了这么久，也是12.04.3了，还是概率性的关机时死机。停在关机时LOGO的界面，不管按什么键或是组合键都无用，只能强制关机。系统有错误是正常的，但是在开机或是关机时死机，我觉得
<^k^>  ─> 我接受不了这样的错误，给人的感觉是Ubuntu做事不踏实，没有经过认真的测试……之前网上搜索，发现这个问题已经存在好久了，不是一 …
<onlylove> 昨晚忘了关机了
<onlylove> 然后……唉……
<MeaCulpa> .
<winkill> hello
<^k^> winkill:点点点. 09:38 新年快乐 : 13.598天
<newleaves> tst
<newleaves> hi ^k^
<imtxc> 原来支付宝的年度账单给我重复计算了，怪不得我账单里面花了那么多钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后那些钱扣了么
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有啊，就是支付宝统计了一下大家20132话了多少钱嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 结果把我的大部分数据重复计算了
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后你就变土豪了
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，吓我一跳
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在支付宝上消费大多是用的信用卡，它给我算一笔消费，然后之后还款也用的支付宝，它又给我算一笔，这就 double 了
<MeaCulpa> im...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 三个点通配符么
<imtxc> lol
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38062
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 网民人数超过6亿，微博用户减少2千万
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:前列腺肥大 : 电视上经常播放"前列康"治疗前列腺肥大的广告,并伴有自来水龙头出水很慢的镜头。 一次客人饭后帮忙刷碗,发现水龙头不大通,水出得很慢,就问:"这水龙头是不是有毛病?"小宝得意地说:"我想是前列腺肥大吧?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 亲，早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38066
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为遏制僵尸网络微软远程删除Tor
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 早.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还没回家?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: erc 怎么过滤 channel 的这些提示信息呢
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啊？ 回家？
<onlylove> > joke
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 比如? 进出?
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:花样滑冰是项恐怖的运动 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sHmIHXycAACHb5OfGY8AALrUwLAzRMAAIeH887.jpg
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩
<zenNamaste> imtxc: (setq erc-hide-list '("JOIN" "PART" "QUIT"))
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 10:10 新年快乐 : 13.576天
<newleaves> 这里有人搞过 uboot 升级系统的吗
<newleaves> 或者说，搞过系统升级的吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> Battle Star Galactica不锉
<MeaCulpa> 有美女的太空pseudo科幻
<MeaCulpa> Babylon更加科幻点，可惜没有美女...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 接到个高大上Singapore打来电话，死活听不懂
<zenNamaste> newleaves: android刷机?
<newleaves> zenNamaste, 是的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阿三还是马来妹子，太考验听力了
<zenNamaste> ... 刷机就刷机, 你又不说是android, 在ubuntu房间问有人搞过系统升级吗... 我还想回apt-get upgrade 呢...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 必须的.
<newleaves> zenNamaste, 哈哈，不好意思
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2014/01/17/what-kind-panties.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 日本调查：你想让女盆友穿什么样的内裤
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阿拉蕾....
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你专业
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 什么???
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 居然根据那问题能分析到丫是要安卓刷机。。
<newleaves> ...
<newleaves> 分享：http://www.crifan.com/files/doc/docbook/runtime_upgrade_linux/release/html/runtime_upgrade_linux.html#linux_nor_driver
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 在Linux运行期间升级Linux系统（Uboot+kernel+Rootfs）
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 其实我一直不理解升级系统是什么意思... 通常对这种问题的答复都是简单的: apt-get upgrade
<newleaves> zenNamaste, 好吧....
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果是uboot的话，通常是那种嵌入设备，因为PC的loader一般没用那个的
<luojie-dune> 早上好，大鱼们
<Router2> 昨天晚上我整了个自己感觉超值的vps,LA的openVZ 128M内存15G硬盘200G流量4个IP，年付了9刀
<luojie-dune> 哦。应该便宜。
<zenNamaste> Router2: 快嘛?
 * luojie-dune 是1GB内存。。。
 * luojie-dune 觉得怕内存不够
<onlylove> Router2: 200G一年够用吗？
<Router2> zenNamaste 我这儿ping大概在190ms左右
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 都是月计的吧
<onlylove> 哦，一月200，那不错
<onlylove> 就是内存略紧张的样子
<zenNamaste> Router2: 不是延迟, 是速度.
<Router2> zenNamaste 速度还没测，我打算挂shadowsock用了
<luojie-dune> Router2: 就是你上传一个文件到你的服务器，然后下载
<luojie-dune> Router2: 测试很简单 wget 某 iso，然后 aria2c 抓到本地——
<luojie-dune> Router2: 你知道shadowsock是什么啊，告诉我？
<yunfan> Router2: 内存和硬盘都小 意义不大
<luojie-dune> Router2: 为什么用shadowsock？
<yunfan> 拿来做代理还流量小 额
<Router2> luojie-dune 很容易啊，几条命令就弄上了，网站上都写着呢
<luojie-dune> Router2: 我不是说怎么用，而是有什么用？
<Router2> luojie-dune 主要手机上能用着方便
 * luojie-dune 手机只有 ssh
<Router2> luojie-dune 番羽土啬
<luojie-dune> Router2: 直接ssh和那个shadowsock有啥区别？
<luojie-dune> 手机方便么。。。
<Router2> luojie-dune ssh不太稳吧，我记得ssh数据大会被墙
<Router2> luojie-dune 手机上有客户端
<luojie-dune> Router2: reset 么。
<RainFlying> 为啥在日本亚马逊上找不到 LaVie Z   8G 了？
<luojie-dune> Router2: 好象是。
<RainFlying> 我昨天给话说打了一个电话，好像我的 Zenbook 的日版键盘可以在兲朝免费换成标准美式键盘。
<RainFlying> 华硕
<Router2> luojie-dune 具体忘了，好像是twitter有人说过，还是哪儿来着，记不清了
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 下架了, 貌似乐天还有.
<luojie-dune> RainFlying: 那就换呗。交些邮费
<luojie-dune> Your client does not have permission to get URL / from this server. That’s all we know.
<^{^> 听说apache 2.4.7有bug
<^{^> 有什么  bug ?
<RainFlying> luojie-dune: 我买了一块 Dell DUW1702 的无线网卡，网卡到的时候直接拿过去换了，就在公司附近。
<luojie-dune> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1bPT0Vbm4A zero-k 目前最强的两个单挑玩家对决
<^k^> luojie-dune: ⇪ YouTube - HD Zero-K 2014/01/11 - One Day Tournament Finals: Godde vs Drone
<luojie-dune> RainFlying: 大城市啊。
<Router2> luojie-dune 速度还行，我已经把apache关了，就传上去了一个文件用ssh拽下来，10M的文件用了25秒
<luojie-dune> Router2: 我这里可没那么快的下行速度。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 1.5M 的宽带，CNY 120/月 的价格是个什么水平
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 抢劫
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 这是3G么？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 强奸
<Router2> luojie-dune 我这儿就是个10M光纤ADSL，ssh上传用了58秒
<luojie-dune> Router2: 我还没用过ssh上传哈
<imtxc> luojie-dune: 宽带，不是3G
<Router2> luojie-dune scp啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我也觉得是
<luojie-dune> Router2: 没用过
<imtxc> 帝都光天化日的，居然有这种宽带价格
<Router2> luojie-dune 。。。。。。
<luojie-dune> Router2: 不是很明白要上传什么文件到 ssh
<luojie-dune> 错了 vps
<luojie-dune> 今天重度污染啊。完全阴天，要是说世界末日都有可能
<luojie-dune> 我需要开灯
<luojie-dune> 50米外看不见。。。
<luojie-dune> 去死啦
<roylez> luojie-dune: 死吧
<luojie-dune> roylez: 。欢乐席子
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那叫宽带？红果果的抢劫啊
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 你家么？
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 除非独立IP还差不多。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 1.5M，下载不到256K啊
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 嗯。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 如果是下载1.5M的话，那应该是20M
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 他肯定看得是上传 1.5M
<luojie-dune> 下载就是 20M
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我说的是下载1.5MB
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 如果那样，价格还成吧……家里2M的要60呢
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 一秒钟赚 1.5M￥
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 求这种工作，日元也成
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 一天上班3600S就够了
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 3600太长？1800也成啊……
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 上班半小时……
<arinya> 刚装上ubuntu12.04。自己机器比较慢，于是连带的感觉用鼠标都要使劲一些～～！
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 如果有那种工作也是躲避激光这种难过的
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 躲避激光？算了
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 人家就付你一秒钟的工资
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 一般，我知道的高单位时间工资的都是工作时间短。
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 比如$150/hr 的只给3hr
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 或者 1hr
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 所以以后主席去外面工作，大概就要到处跑 roylez 你是博士吧，经常转着找工作，同时应聘4个
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47943/nokia-android-screenshot
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 诺基亚 Android 手机界面曝光：类似 WP8 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 那样也好，上午1h下午1h
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 或者一天只上3hour
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 下午可以逛街啊，做点别的
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 所以我一开始看到中国人整天办公室，有点怪。很多人实际不干什么事情，也必须呆着
<luojie-dune> 为了公平么
<luojie-dune> 算了。不说了。要是都追求效率，大部分人都被解雇了
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 比方说我？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我只有想干活的时候才活动，其他时间懒洋洋
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  刚才两个主题是分别的
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 很多人不需要追效率，只要表现出在工作就好了，大家都这么默认的
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 有效率还会导致看起来清闲哈
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 清闲的好处是，老板觉得你不干活
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 然后你就可以滚蛋了
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 所以一直呆在办公室是有理由的。
<luojie-dune> 别人怎么干，就是有理由的，
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47922/openbsd_will_shut_down_if_we_do_not_have_the_funding
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 如果没有资金的话 OpenBSD 将难以为继 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 开源项目都缺钱啊
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 当然
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 维基的吉米还在要钱吗？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47910/talk-about-cos
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 谈谈 COS 中国自主知识产权智能手机操作系统 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 中科院敢不敢要点脸
<imtxc> onlylove: 是下载的啊 一听这价格吓我一条
<onlylove> imtxc: 下载1.5MB？
<onlylove> imtxc: 那应该是20M的带宽
<imtxc> onlylove: b
<imtxc> 擦，cos手机操作系统。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 小b？就是256K都不到？120一月？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的小伙伴呢！
<imtxc> onlylove: 对
<imtxc> 上海联彤 是个啥公司
<imtxc> 这帮人当大家还处在用麒麟的阶段么？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47909/microsoft-open-tech-china
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 微软成立开放技术中国子公司 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> imtxc: 教你个新词，tree new bee
<imtxc> 这公司显然不是在 tree new bee 啊
<imtxc> 擦，我居然想不到一个合适的词汇了
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是在做啥
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 微软和苹果都是让程序员致富的榜样。
<imtxc> 也太没底线了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: copy open source?
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 那RMS呢，程序员是富有啦，可是穷人买不起软件啊
<luojie-dune> onlylove: wikimedia要求你每月给 100RMB那
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 所以相对来说还是喜欢sun一点，可惜被收购了
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 人都只关心自己身边的。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 每月100……我的地铁票钱
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 要想要陌生人社会。哈
<imtxc> onlylove: copy 就 copy，红果果的出来说自主知识产权。。
 * luojie-dune 预测不到中国变成陌生人社会的时间表。
<luojie-dune> 都是因为熟人所以办事的
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 其实国外也是熟人好办事，不过人口少，看不出来，中国人口基数大
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 网站在国外几百万的PV很厉害了，国内小意思
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 那倒是
 * luojie-dune 吃完了
<adam8157> imtxc: try again?
<luojie-dune> imtxc adam8157  你们在干嘛？
 * adam8157 求可以废弃的手机号帮我收个验证码
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 这个
<luojie-dune> 哦
<imtxc> adam8157: 来，发来试试
<imtxc> adam8157: 号码记得不
<adam8157> imtxc: 发了
<adam8157> imtxc: 看来还是收不到啊...
<imtxc> adam8157: 还是没有啊，放弃吧少年，不然你用你的手机给我发个短信看看 lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 试试
<luojie-dune> adam8157 onlylove imtxc  http://www.iqiyi.com/v_19rrh00ky8.html
<^k^> luojie-dune: ⇪ 如此疯狂你爸妈知道吗？妹子一丝不挂极速滑雪-体育视频-爱奇艺
<arinya> 现在有什么好的字体用？
<luojie-dune> arinya: 世界上有啥就有啥
<adam8157> imtxc: 收到没
<arinya> 文泉驿还是不够好
<arinya> 你们不讲究
<luojie-dune> arinya: 讲究，但是法律更重要
<adam8157> imtxc: 看来你那手机号的问题吧
<adam8157> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.61.DNWbAF&id=36849648372    万能的淘宝....
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 各大网站的验证码等 自动发码-淘宝网 价格:0.10
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚出去了，收到了啊 test
<adam8157> sigh
<imtxc> do 的 vpn 连不上了
<onlylove> 总是把dhcpd和bind混淆，咋办
<imtxc> onlylove: 这你都能混淆……
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个解析地址的，一个发ip的……
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是经常需要dhcp的时候会去找bind或者dnsmasq
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 电
<onlylove> imtxc: 要不要这么狠
<imtxc> 需要获取地址的时候，电一下，需要解析地址的时候，电两下
<imtxc> 这样，就能完美解决你的问题，除非你喜欢被电两下
<onlylove> imtxc: 把你从融科楼上扔下去
<imtxc> 保证你以后需要dhcp的时候再也不会想着去找 bind。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那我需要bind的时候找dhcpd咋办
<imtxc> 这是另一个问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 反过来电吗
<imtxc> onlylove: 病要一个一个的治
<imtxc> onlylove: 先不要放弃，把地一个问题治愈
<adam8157> imtxc: 我试试是不是联通的问题哈, 给你手机发个试试
<onlylove> imtxc: 我先把你扔北极冻上两天，再扔南极冻上两天？
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> imtxc: 能收到的话说一下
<adam8157> imtxc: 收不到? 看来是这个破网站的问题...
<imtxc> 收不到呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 真是烂啊 这网站
<winkill> ???
<winkill> 谁搞过postfix 编译
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
 * maplebeats 好多壕
<onlylove> winkill: 你是有多蛋疼才去编译postfix
<winkill> 确实蛋疼
<onlylove> winkill: postfix网站和源码里面有详细说明
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<onlylove> winkill: 照着做
<winkill> 我想问下 是不是必须要交互式的安装
<abc_> onlylove, congratulations to u,你的Nick回来了
<winkill> what nick?
<onlylove> abc_: 没啥，昨晚上忘了关掉web页面
<onlylove> abc_: 我自己吓唬自己玩
<abc_> onlylove, ...
<nyfair> 谁有好用字体，我也要
<onlylove> abc_: 还是freenode的人有经验，whois一下，ping 一下，然后发现是在单位上的
<winkill> 谁帮我下？
<abc_> onlylove, 哈哈
<imtxc> onlylove: 作
<winkill> postfix 编译
<imtxc> winkill: 作
<abc_> nyfair, 苹果上的字体
<yunfan> https://s3.amazonaws.com/qqqun/index.html 这里有个在线查询q号群关系的 很有意思
<imtxc> 字体当然要 monaco 啊
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ QQ群关系可视化查询 每一个被GFW的网站都是一个伟大的网站
<imtxc> 我擦
<imtxc> 这网站狠
<imtxc> yunfan: 他们哪里来的这数据
 * abc_ 真棒！AndroidGitHub很好用
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 13:18 新年快乐 : 13.446天
<yunfan> imtxc: 之前那个qq群数据库嘛
<yunfan> 我也下了那个数据库  但是我没那么大的分区来重建数据  wtf
<imtxc> yunfan: 那数据得是什么数量级
<imtxc> 好像只有群里面的数据
<imtxc> 要是有qq好友就吊炸天了
<yunfan> imtxc: 好像是压缩后200G
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> yunfan: 搜了一圈，能搜到很多有价值的东西
<yunfan> imtxc: 是的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得没有200G的，那么大么
<yunfan> imtxc: 上次那个开房数据 我也存下来了 嘿嘿
<yunfan> 有不少真实身份证号
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就是解压后200G
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个覆盖面有点小
<onlylove> yunfan: 怎么觉得你好邪恶的感觉
<imtxc> yunfan: 我只找到了两个认识的人
<yunfan> onlylove: 更邪恶的是记录这些数据的人  不是么
<onlylove> 一个java的安全更新，dell的BMC就挂了
<onlylove> yunfan: 准确点是泄漏数据的人吧……这些东西貌似GA要求存吧
<onlylove> 看来dell的java安全不怎么重视啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以政府更邪恶
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧，是这样的，但是如果这些东西乖乖的在硬盘里面，没人动，应该就那样了，可惜有人对它有兴趣
<yunfan> onlylove: 你怎么知道政府的不会被滥用
<imtxc> yunfan: 赞啊，我居然找到了失散多年的一个群
<yunfan> onlylove: 我记得上次王立军的事  不是有个航空公司的人 泄露了一个内部的订票系统的截图 显示了他的名字和座位么
<yunfan> imtxc: 有没有找到心爱姑娘的炮友群？
<nyfair> 别坑我了，苹果那个丽黑超丑陋
<nyfair> 黑的一坨
<imtxc> yunfan: 咦，你说的对，我找找
<nyfair> 又方又粗，傻里傻气
<yunfan> imtxc: 你果然脑筋不灵光
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥时候群聊天记录也有就好了
<imtxc> yunfan: 把炮友都加一个群里面的人我不认识呢还
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果你实在没好用的，就用bitmap song吧
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 整理自己从win切到linux的一些东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454684 公司办公的机器,从winxp切到ubuntu12.04,家里还是win7. 下面留着当个备份 大约从13年11月开始到现在14年1月,感觉完全适应,而且体验比xp要好的多. 下面是一些工具切换: 1,outlook foxmail – thunderbird (配合一些
<sevk>  ─> 插件完美) 2,office – wps4linux 3,bcompare – bcompare 4,notepad++ / editplus – ? gvim?gedit? 最终常用的是scite edit 5,Xshell / SSH Secure Shell Client– terminal? …
<nyfair> onlylove: 口胡，wqy droidback yahei hiraginosans都是走一个尿性的
<nyfair> hiragino sans这种东西，连日本人都不用，反而因为支持中文字被天朝果粉当作宝
<onlylove> nyfair: 日本人得用毛笔字体那种假名才好看
<onlylove> nyfair: 中国人没这需求
<nyfair> 别，正经点就行
<nyfair> 我就觉得很多xp时代的字体比现在的好
<nyfair> 现在那类又黑又粗的方块字，看得难受
<nyfair> 连个字体名字都要加个黑
<nyfair> 什么雅黑丽黑冬青黑
<nyfair> wqy也是这个尿性，而且是这里面最丑的那个
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 造业，又上班了
<onlylove> nyfair: 这种事，你找苹果去
<nyfair> 苹果哪里懂东方人的这些，都是外包给千叶文字工坊的
<yunfan> imtxc: 群聊天记录 就算给你 你也没那么大盘装阿
<nyfair> 唉，我想弄个ubuntu手机玩玩啊
<nyfair> 南非姥上次手机公募结果怎么样了？
<nyfair> 魅族的值得一用咩
<onlylove> nyfair: 上次不是挂了么，这次拉魅族去了，你可以找当当前
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 值.
<onlylove> nyfair: 国产机大家差不多
<piggybox> nyfair: 你喜欢楷体啊，日文还好，中文楷体笔画多的字如果字体小就没法看了
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 你先告诉我它卖什么价你认为值
<zenNamaste> nyfair: mx3, 1999
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 1999我倒是真准备买了
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 要用券的
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 哈
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 特价2099 + (满2000 - 100的券)的时候
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 这玩意还学雷不死搞饥饿营销？
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 现在不是没出么
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 不是, 但是偶尔打个折送个券什么的还是有的. (送券是电商行为)
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 没出?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 爽阿，羡慕阿
<nyfair> piggybox: 黑体笔画多更没法看
<zenNamaste> nyfair: http://item.yixun.com/item-856276.html?YTAG=3.21012001
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【Meizu 魅族MX3】魅族 MX3 16G 3G手机 WCDMA/GSM 前黑后白 联通版【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<nyfair> zenNamaste: ubuntu的手机开卖了？
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 没出, 那易讯买的都是假货? 毕竟当天送到, 不是期货
<yunfan> 1999太贵了
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 这个不是android么
<yunfan> 我不买1k5+的
<zenNamaste> nyfair: mx3是android呀
<yunfan> 不如买ff手机
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 等发布了, 就刷成ubuntu呀
<nyfair> yunfan: firefoxos名字太难听
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 我不就懒得刷么
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 找李老板远程ssh过去帮你嘛
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 买手机不是为了折腾
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 这就是为什么我不用linux用巨硬，不是说windows有多好，就是不用折腾
<imtxc> 不用折腾的系统怎么用啊！
<onlylove> nyfair: 功能机不折腾
<imtxc> 那简直是虐心啊
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 好吧...
<nyfair> yunfan: firefoxos有些什么app?
<nyfair> yunfan: 微信 qq 之类的没有都ok，我只要1个，bilibili弹幕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<roylez_> adam8157: 上班除了看acfun，还能干啥，请告诉我....
<adam8157> roylez_: 调戏姑娘
<roylez_> nyfair: bi~
<onlylove> roylez_: 去C站吐槽
<roylez_> onlylove: 屎一样的，吐口唾沫都懒得看呢
<nyfair> dili.li
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘀哩哩(ω) - b站,a站,c站弹幕请你告诉我方向 (@ dili.li)
<nyfair> tucao.cc
<alvin_rxg> Title: 吐槽 - tucao.cc (@ tucao.cc)
<nyfair> 咦，d站关门了？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: hdgg怎么办?
<nyfair> 不是还有个喵站么
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 谁知道啊，还没开
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 要pt站干嘛，bt早就过时了
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 我想看电影呀...
<adam8157> nyfair2012: zenNamaste bt没过时吧, magnet比ed2k活得好
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 为啥要去跟ed2k这种坟墓里面的东西比... ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: magnet起码要跟迅雷链接比呀~
<adam8157> nyfair2012: 你是跟谁比的?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你觉得你能和迅雷比？迅雷有自己服务器上存着迅雷用户下载的各种东西
 * maplebeats 谁要去易迅买东西！
<maplebeats> 易迅这垃圾居然还有人用
<onlylove> maplebeats: 好歹自己家东西
<onlylove> maplebeats: 别骂这么狠
<yunfan> nyfair2012: 我只是觉得用html5开发app爽
<garfield_> 易迅速度、服务还行
<maplebeats> onlylove: 也是，是上他们还给我们一人送了两罐可乐
<maplebeats> s/是上/早上/g
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 你来我们公司, 我给你一箱.
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你来我公司，我可乐，雀巢咖啡，农夫山泉，冰糖雪梨一样给你一个
<garfield_> 都是土豪
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不在TI了，在TI的话，可乐，雪碧一样给你一箱没问题的
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: onlylove 你们来我们公司，我给你们一人半瓶可乐
<onlylove> maplebeats: 土豪公司就这么小气么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 是不是都补助到工资里了
<garfield_> 为啥我公司木有下午茶啥的
<onlylove> 不是下午茶，就是零食
 * zenNamaste 下午茶, 一个月一次... 
 * zenNamaste 因为很多王八蛋一个人吃好几份, 所以很多人吃不上
 * zenNamaste 哦, 不好意思, 我侮辱王八蛋了... 
<onlylove> 下午茶……如果硬说有的话，一周一次的样子
<onlylove> 不是很清楚或者2周一次
<onlylove> 因为经常忘了去
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：ubuntu 13.10 按装双显卡遇到新问题 联想y470 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454688 在因学习需要，在 联想y470 装了win8和ubuntukylin 13.10双系统，后在ubuntu上装bumblebee双显卡。但是按照论坛和其他的方法最后到了下面一步就无法解决了。本人刚学linux，请各位多多指教
<^k^>  ─> 。 使用的是 Nvidia GT 550M的显卡 和 Ubuntukylin 13.10 64位 的系统。 问题： 如图一显示 正在使用了，但是用optirun glxspheres命令却提示第二张图 …
<luojie-dune> 要取消掉一个帐号真麻烦。。。算了，不搞了。让他们费钱制作那个小玩意吧。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我用 adduser把一个用户加到一个新组里  怎么让他生效？
<luojie-dune> 不是即时生效么？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 来我们公司，我帮你投币买饮料
<yunfan> 没有阿
<zenNamaste> 没钱过年了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就不知道了，我记得有个chgrp命令你试试
<onlylove> yunfan: adduser默认是创建一个和用户名一样的组
 * bluezd 求财路
<onlylove> bluezd: 你求财路让这些人怎么过，苟富贵勿相忘？
<bluezd> onlylove: 大家一块发财
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有usermod命令，我很少考虑这些事情
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为如果是mysql那么group就是mysql，如果是www用户，那组也是www
<yunfan> onlylove: 草了  我grep了 /etc/group ,里面有我的记录  但是用 groups命令看却没有
 * adam8157 求发财
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<luojie-dune> worry about how
<zenNamaste> 求内推
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥发行版
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 。。。为什么要内退呐。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: ubuntu 1304 x86_64
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 不然呢>?
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 内推的成功率大
<yunfan> onlylove: 该不会要重启吧  wtf
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就不知道了……你要不man下那几个用户管理命令？
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该不用的……
<luojie-dune> 不知道。
<luojie-dune> yunfan: 你哪个程序有问题？
<yunfan> luojie-dune: 你看名字也改知道是vbox
<yunfan> adam8157: 还是你服务到位 果然要relogin
<yunfan> 网上的文章统统都没有提到这个 真狗屎
<imtxc> 刚看了下报道，COS自主知识产权操作系统支持的安卓应用比黑莓支持的安卓应用还要多！赞！
<yunfan> imtxc: 如果长得像鸭子 走起来来也像鸭子 叫起来还像鸭子  那就是鸭子
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 新装的机器用虚拟机VM Virtualbox安装UBuntu13.10不管是原版还是衍生版都卡复制文件那死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454690 1月份从京东刚配的机器配置如下： CPU：INTEL I5 4670K 主板：华擎Z84极限玩家4 内存：十全的那个2*4G内存 8G 显卡：CPU带的核显 硬盘：128G的闪迪
<imtxc> yunfan: 其实刚才那句话里面的哏本来是打算吐糙一下黑莓来着……
<imtxc> ofan: 乃在豆瓣儿推荐的那个女神不错嘛
<ofan> imtxc: 那你点赞了没有？转播了没有？？
<nyfair2012> adam8157: 哈，你问我什么跟什么比？
<adam8157> nyfair2012: "14:25 < nyfair> zenNamaste: 要pt站干嘛，bt早就过时了"
<imtxc> ofan: 已赞，已转播
<ofan> imtxc: 很好
<adam8157> nyfair2012: 我觉得magnet比ed2k活的好多了
<imtxc> ofan: 你认识她？
<ofan> imtxc: 我推荐了两个
<macint0sh> .
<macint0sh> .
<ofan> imtxc: 另一个是最好的
<macint0sh> .
<nyfair2012> adam8157: 我是这么理解的，欧美方面活跃度已经完全不行了，天朝有渣雷，11区有3大神器
<ofan> imtxc: 不认识，最后推荐的这个像我妹
<imtxc> ofan: 黑白那个？
<nyfair2012> adam8157: ed2k早就不用了
<ofan> imtxc: 对
<adam8157> nyfair2012: 我刚刚卸载掉mldonkey 好久好久没用了
<adam8157> nyfair2012: 11区神器是啥
<nyfair2012> adam8157: 早几年前，海盗湾一个种子3年后还一堆种子，现在大热的东西都撑不过3个月
<nyfair2012> adam8157: winny share pd
<adam8157> nyfair2012: 没听过 =,=
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc> ofan: 那俩都没有下架吧？
<ofan> imtxc: 下什么架
<ofan> imtxc: 你当百货商店呢
<nyfair2012> adam8157: 这么说吧，你bt上能见到的各种色情产物，以及各种新番，都出自这些东西
<imtxc> ofan: 那个小站里面的妹子找到对象之后就下架了啊
<ofan> imtxc: 这不知道
<nyfair2012> ofan: 我也要
<imtxc> 不看了，看豆瓣严重的影响我的幸福感
<ofan> nyfair2012: 要啥
<nyfair2012> 妹抖
<ofan> 腐女别瞎掺和，我们说的是正常妹子
<ofan> imtxc: 捡肥皂吧
<ofan> imtxc: 可以看看单身男人系列
<nyfair2012> ofan: 你说我花6k雇个妹抖好，还是出租房子问妹子收6k
<imtxc> http://site.douban.com/188797/widget/notes/12487751/note/326931946/ 这个不错
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【女生NO115期】24岁天蝎座的翩翩少女：我这辈子就为了买貂和生儿子。
 * bluezd 秀恩爱，分的快
<ofan> imtxc: 这女的发型很失败，本身就是圆脸
<nyfair2012> 比我矮10cm还比我重3kg
<imtxc> nyfair2012: 人说了分量在胸上么不是
<nyfair2012> imtxc: 滚
<luojie-dune> nyfair2012: 孩子。
<nyfair2012> imtxc: 脂肪的比重比肌肉小多了
<luojie-dune> nyfair2012: 预言，以后顶部的导航栏使用图片会流行开来
<luojie-dune> 就好象标签一样。
 * luojie-dune 抱抱 imtxc 看看有大胸么
 * luojie-dune 抱抱 nyfair2012 看看有大胸么
<nyfair2012> luojie-dune: 这年头药娘都有沟
<luojie-dune> nyfair2012: 。我胸脯没发割肉吃。
 * luojie-dune 胸脯几乎感觉不到肉
<luojie-dune> g 药娘
<^k^> luojie-dune: 药娘 http://lmgtfy.com/ 骂我什么我都无所谓，就你这么个专科生，嘴里除了生殖器之外也吐不出更难听的话 了，还医生？在我眼里你就是个江湖骗子。我要是把记录拿给兔子看，估计.
<luojie-dune> ny
<luojie-dune> nyfair2012: 呃。就是男变女的啊。
<nyfair2012> luojie-dune: 滚
<luojie-dune> nyfair2012: ？
 * luojie-dune 滚到 nyfair2012 面前
 * luojie-dune 很久不打滚了
 * nyfair2012 你们老坏呃
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> 为嘛我现在 google 每次搜索都得输验证码了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你的代理
<luojie-dune> 人生的乐趣：也是把不得不做的事当乐趣。。。。
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 什么种类的验证码啊？
<yunfan> tmd 平板到家了
<yunfan> 可惜是到我父母家  下个礼拜我才回去
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/287144
<imtxc>  
<imtxc> luojie-dune: ^^
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 用不用代理都有同样的问题。
<luojie-dune> imtxc:  你左右跳转接入点吧。。。人家以为你是bot
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 你的ip坏了。。。
<luojie-dune> 没有新血液来啊。
<luojie-dune> 好久没有大学新生到这里了。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 公司换了ISP之后就问题好多
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 电脑打出来的符号和键盘不对应是什么情况？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454691 键盘上显示的和屏幕上打出来的符号不对应， 比如要输入“，显示的是@ 输入#显示的是£ 输入反向的/，显示的是# 系统是ubuntu13.10 输入法是fcitx，但是退出fcitx，符号还是乱的。
<^k^>  ─> 原来装的输入法是rime，没碰到这个问题，这次重装了系统，装了fcitx就出现这个问题 有没有人碰到这个情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 roach …
<luojie-dune> 真好意思的 wordpress，要 C$99 才给高级。那点好处够3个vps钱么。。
<imtxc> luojie-dune: wordpress 在里面还是墙外面
<luojie-dune> 不过也因此。。。wordpress不用捐款，Mozilla也是。。。
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 外面
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 只要能评论的非国营网站全在外面——能评论与否是关键
<imtxc> luojie-dune: 给一个404的网站付$99太浪费
<luojie-dune> imtxc: $99 租3年vps。
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 现在都见不到404的。
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 直接说 reset 或者 timeout
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 最近使用了个PcLinuxOS,感觉相当不错. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454692 我用的是minikde,精简的相当好,字体用了ubuntu的,很漂亮.cd容量只有600多M. 还是滚动升级的。 包管理用了apt-get,但用的是rpm打得包。debian系很容易熟悉。 也有不足的，默认不支持汉语日语等。
<^k^>  ─> 需要自己设定。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-01-17 16:26
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: imtxc: roylez_  nyfair2012  zenNamaste io9.com/how-to-shelter-from-fallout-after-a-nuclear-attack-on-y-1502362584/@whitsongordon
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 看过了
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 哦
<nyfair2012> ubuntu字体的中文是什么？
<luojie-dune> nyfair2012:  没有中文吧
<luojie-dune> 无版图 字体
<luojie-dune> 因为无法用某专用软件之外的方式生成，Ubuntu字体被Debian拒之门外
 * adam8157 讨厌笨蛋
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 那你只能单身或者搞基了...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: "呵呵"
<KAO> 哟
<KAO> fivesheep
<sevk> 新 Deepin • Linux Deepin系统更新记录(2014-01-17) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454693 linux-deepin-update-news-2014-01-17.png 今日，Linux Deepin 2013进行了系统更新推送，下面是系统更新解决的部分问题与软件更新情况，供大家参考。 Bug修复 0002947: 显示设置里没有滚动条 0002915: Tomboy无法快捷启动 软件
<yunfan> adam8157: 我在想 能否在kickstarter上筹款  开个项目实现个kvm的显卡 大部分复用ati那个开源驱动
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 16:52 新年快乐 : 13.297天
<yunfan> 支持d3d什么的
<adam8157> yunfan: passthrough
<yunfan> adam8157: 那个据说还是有很大问题 这些人为何不能就认真做一次 筹点钱 然后雇几个超级程序员认真做
<bluezd> adam8157: 几号回家？
<adam8157> bluezd: 25
<adam8157> bluezd: 目前这么打算
<adam8157> 有情况再改
<bluezd> adam8157: 9 号回来 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 应该是
<bluezd> 不错的安排
<bluezd> adam8157: 好想白天坐一次飞机啊，可是太贵了
<adam8157> ....
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 百天晚上有分别?
<bluezd> zenNamaste: 感觉不一样啊，白天可以看见白云
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 白茫茫一片, 一点儿也不好看.
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 晚上黑漆漆一片, 也不好看
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 坐飞机本来就不是看风景...
<bluezd> zenNamaste: 其实只要空姐好看就行了
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 那请远离中国的航空公司.
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 中国的航空公司有好看空姐?
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 我都是期待旁边的乘客不是大妈/大爷
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 如果是个漂亮妹子就更嗨了
<bluezd> zenNamaste: 没坐过几次飞机，不好判断
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 我也没坐过几次. 但是南航/国航 都是渣渣   我是说空姐
 * adam8157 记忆里川航的不错, 东航渣渣
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 完全没有lu的想法.
 * bluezd 漂亮又能怎样呢 ? 又不是自己的 
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 你去了之后, 也可以不撸. 不撸老湿.
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 不是你的, 你也可以对着撸
 * zenNamaste 怎么没人对我点赞... 不开心...
 * bluezd 管理员在哪里，这种货就该 ban 了
<adam8157> 你们这些卢瑟
<Niac> 今天相亲被拒绝给电话了
<zenNamaste> Niac: 直播吗?
<Niac> 好无语啊
<luojie-dune> Niac: 没关系，说明你想要对方，对方不想要你
<Niac> 问题是我并不是看上对方，被这么拒绝很伤的
<luojie-dune> Niac 我知道你没看上对方。
<luojie-dune> Niac: 所以你只是要电话。
<Niac> 表面的客套都没有
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 在这里
<bluezd> adam8157: 基蛙呢 ?
<luojie-dune> Niac: 呃。为啥一定要客套。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 回家了
<Niac> 很伤面子啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 这么早啊
<zenNamaste> bluezd: <zenNamaste> bluezd: 不是你的, 你也可以对着撸
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 好过对着手机
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 好孩子啊。
<imtxc> 基蛙不是早都到大连了么
 * adam8157 讨厌傻逼和笨蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 笨蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚才遇到个臭傻逼, 忍住了没有当面骂他
<bluezd> adam8157: 淡定啊
 * adam8157 送apue和tcpl answers两本书, 快递到付
<adam8157> 一直送不出去...
 * adam8157 送apue和tcpl answers两本书, 快递到付
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<bluezd> adam8157: 我要 Unix 网络编程
<adam8157> bluezd: 没这书了
<bluezd> adam8157: 送人了？
<adam8157> 好像是
<bluezd> 还有啥书 ?
<bluezd> apue 我有了
<adam8157> 只送这两本 别的不送
<Betach> 在
<bluezd> adam8157: 有编程珠机没
<adam8157> bluezd: 有, 当然不送
<adam8157> 只送这两本 别的不送
<imtxc> 现在支持到付的只有顺丰吧
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 小米系统太多垃圾了，刚入手就那么的黄色东东。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454699 第一次上网就发现了，有啥法子干掉这些黄色垃圾。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-01-17 17:59
<adam8157> imtxc: 书你要不要?
<adam8157> imtxc: 对了 我换ie试试发短信验证码
<imtxc> adam8157: 那俩书我有啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 你随时发，收到我会告诉你的 ....
<adam8157> imtxc: sigh...
<adam8157> 不开森啊
<macint0sh> 也不开心
<void1> 人生大ピンチ
<jusss> perr: 系统启动时显示的信息记录在哪个文件？
<Paulyoung> ^v^大家好
<nyfair> void1: 怎么了？人生危机一发？
<luojie-dune> 厉害的家伙的 portfolio labxong.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/portfolio_song2014.pdf
<luojie-dune> gfrog: 大蛙在家做什么？
 * gfrog gfrog_away
<luojie-dune> ...
<luojie-dune> ls
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 今天更新了14.04 LTS,然后就悲剧了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454700 前几天心血来潮，装了14.04，每天坚持升级，赶脚没什么问题。今天也如此，可是悲剧了，原来左边侧边栏和顶部的侧边栏不见了，只剩下桌面了，5555，有大神知道怎么办么？ 我不想再重装系统了
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 kimonn — 2014-01-17 18:57
<jusss> ofan: 再没
<jusss> ofan: The root device is not configured to be mounted read-write! It may be fsck'd again later 这是怎么回事？
<jusss> ofan: 是需要把/分区设置成rw?
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> imtxc: 第三集看完了没
<jusss> imtxc: 都出来n天了
<imtxc> jusss: 明天看 lol
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<jusss> imtxc: 电信的网络太差了，连下个电影都下不了，太怪异了
<jinhao> 我叫李泽丰
<imtxc> jusss: 电信还差？
 * jusss 北方的电信网络太垃圾了
<jusss> imtxc: 下电影，下不动
<imtxc> 李泽丰？ 李嘉诚的儿子么？
<jusss> imtxc: 先是把6667端口封了，前两天又上不去shooter.cn后来发现连海盗湾也上不去，好不容易下了个种子，发现没速度，擦，电信太让人恶心了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn - 与别人分享，别人与你分享 (@ shooter.cn)
<jusss> imtxc: 我在学校用联通和移动，下东西一直很快
<jusss> imtxc: 电信连下个电影都不让，真tmd恶心
<RUHYCGK> join #LBOCCZH
<jusss> imtxc: 这里是不是有人用lisp?
<luojie-dune> 难道是一个到处游荡的 bot？
<abc_> jinhao, hello
<imtxc> jusss: 色大象
<jusss> imtxc: 你的好基友imadper?
<jusss> imtxc: 他不是perl吗
<jusss> imtxc: cfy貌似用cl,不过好长时间没见过他了
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 20:05 新年快乐 : 13.163天
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:矮油,老师、家长与孩子都这么搞笑 : 老师发现一个学生家长的教育方式有问题,总教那些很难学的东西。于是就找学生家长谈话,道:"教育孩子,首先要从头开始……"家长:"原先也从头开始,谁知一棍子就把他敲懵了。经验表明,还是从屁股入手好些……"
<jinhao> 我叫李泽丰
<jinhao> test
<^k^> jinhao:点点点. 20:09 新年快乐 : 13.160天
<abc_> ^k^, 你好
<^k^> abc_, 您好！ 20:14 新年快乐 : 13.157天
<abc_> ^k^, 你是谁？
<^k^> abc_, 我叫KK。 20:14 新年快乐 : 13.156天
<abc_> ^k^,你是女生吗
<jinhao> ^O^
<^k^> abc_, 我是一个女机器人。 20:15 新年快乐 : 13.156天
<abc_> ^k^, 讲个笑话
<^k^> abc_, 一群修士开了一家花店，以帮助他们的钟楼付款。  20:16 
<jinhao> ^k^,你是傻逼吗
<abc_> jinhao, 。。
<^k^> jinhao, 你介意我告诉你说我是傻逼其他人。 20:16 新年快乐 : 13.155天
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 请大家帮忙看下我的配置能刷ubuntu吗? mtk cpu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454701 7寸平板手机 Wifi 移动3G 联通3G 大小卡支持 CPU型号 MTK-8389*2 GPU渲染器 PowerVR SGX 544MP 分辨率 800 x 1280 摄像头 前500w 后1300w 机身容量 32G 内存 2G 请大家帮忙看下我的配置能刷ubuntu吗? 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 xianfengLu — 2014-01-17 20:16
<jinhao> ^k^.可以
<^k^> jinhao, 还能怎样？ 20:27 新年快乐 : 13.148天
<jinhao> ^k^，讲个笑话
<^k^> jinhao, 什么，当你穿过的音乐和助理你得到什么？ 20:30 新年快乐 : 13.146天
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 1204.4出来了。CD还要等段时间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454703 leo@laworks:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS Release:12.04 Codename:precise 统计信息: 发表于 由 infidel — 2014-01-17 20:33
<jinhao> ^k^。讲个笑话
<luojie-dune> > joke
<jinhao> ^k^，讲个笑话
<jinhao> ^k^，讲个笑话
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:丈夫的眼睛 :       贝尔和他的妻子在海滨散步,迎面走来一位漂亮的姑娘,贝尔轻声说:"多么美的鼻子啊,如果长在你的脸上就好了。"妻子听了,反感地皱了皱眉。      不一会,又走来个漂亮的妇女,贝尔又悄悄他说:"这只小嘴多美啊,如果长在你的脸上就
<^k^>  ─> 好了！ "妻子又撅了撅嘴。      这时,过来个瞎子。妻子连忙说:"这双眼睛多好啊,如果长在你的脸上就好了。" 
<hoxily> xiaoxi: hey
<xixihaha> 哈楼
<abineQ> 静悄悄的
<titustian> 哎，每周五都要出故障，到底还能不能愉快的玩耍了
<onlylove> 年会回来啦！
<onlylove> 这点没人在吧，算了睡去
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<lincan> 4321...
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-18
<newleaves> ..
<newleaves> test
<^k^> newleaves:点点点.  09:16 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 彻底摆脱Windows，单系统Ubuntu14.04安装成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454706 彻底摆脱Windows，单系统Ubuntu14.04安装成功 统计信息: 发表于 由 nmimi — 2014-01-18 8:08
<arinya> ubuntu one好用吗？我以前用坚果云
<arinya> 如果不是特别有用，我想删了它
<arinya> ubuntu one能保持联系人同步吗？
<zenNamaste> 好困
<lincan> 多少点了啊 ？
<lincan> 现在 ？
<lincan> 我这边是10点啊。 。
<zenNamaste> $: date  ==>  Sat Jan 18 10:22:25 CST 2014
<xixihaha> 哈喽
<zenNamaste> .
<luojie-dune> 想抱抱？
 * luojie-dune 抱抱 xixihaha
 * luojie-dune 抱 zenNamaste
 * zenNamaste 抱 luojie-dune 
 * luojie-dune 不满，谁传说猕猴桃要软了才吃，明明软了就一股腐烂味道
<xixihaha> 可能是过于软了
<xixihaha> 怎么抱抱
 * luojie-dune 拍拍 xixihaha ：“ /me 之后写”
 * xixihaha  liuhangbin 
<zenNamaste> xixihaha: 你认识 liuhangbin ?
<zenNamaste> xixihaha: 永远, 永远, 别跟我私聊...又不是啥见不得人的事情...
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 罗姐你24小时在的啊
<adam8157> zenNamaste: imtxc 还有你俩
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 在看别人的装机过程, 描述主板的时候, 有这么一句:  还有一个7.1音道的网卡接口。
<zenNamaste> adam
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 网卡xbanzai这么凶残了?
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 才没， [10:25]	-->|	YOU (luojie-dune) have joined #ubuntu-cn
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 凶残...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 这年头你还装机啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我才不装, 我又不打机了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 上次装机是10年前....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我只是随便一看, 顺便吐槽, 果然槽点特别多
<luojie-dune> 7.1 声道什么的，我还没用过
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我上次是初中毕业
 * luojie-dune 没装过。。。
 * luojie-dune 没钱
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 想想, 七年多了
 * luojie-dune 有大人可以装机，不需要我帮忙
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 今年有大羊毛了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 私聊跟你说
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 后悔给老娘买台式机了, 她把线碰送了, 然后就不会搞了....
<void1> http://ryushare.com/53hcvxcx4g1p
<^k^> void1: ⇪ RyuShare.com - Free Online Storage
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 用锁。用锁，用拍照，用拍照。对应好。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 呃. 那是比较麻烦.
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 不知道两年前3000买的dell 现在能出多少?
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 关键是，不敢实验。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 都是一个口对一个口的
<luojie-dune> adam8157:  800
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 也行啊, 出掉给换个pad或者laptop
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 反正我是不会用android平板，前几天别人让我用。我懵了
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 和win8一个级别的
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 我看到win8就蒙了 完全不会用
<luojie-dune> adam8157: android太多键了，对刚拿上的就比较麻烦
<xixihaha> 也没那么难
 * zenNamaste 刚看了nokia 1020和iphone5s的样张, iphone5s的相机真是渣渣. 
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 加上我属于那种认为“应该这样，这样操作简单的类型”
<luojie-dune> 结果觉得android就像没实验太多一样。。。
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste:  iphone的照片很多软件判断
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 都有很多软件后期处理.
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 就像傻瓜相机一样，如果分离出来，肯定有很多判断
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 所有的相机, 都有呀
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 感觉nokia的少些。
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 这能感觉出来...
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 从我的例子来说。
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 白平衡什么的, 都是后期做出来的呀
<xixihaha> 看过920拍的片，确实效果不错
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 我这破相机直接拍 raw
<xixihaha> lumia920
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: raw好.
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 就该是raw
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 错了，是我这破nokia 手机拍raw
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 所以说感觉出来。。。
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 哦...
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 为啥你是root?
<bbc`> zenNamaste: root党？
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 是的.
<luojie-dune> bbc`: 你来了。。。
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 鄙视你 哈哈哈
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 还用emacs呢？
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 怎么了...
<bbc`> luojie-dune: 是的
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 自己ctcp version看呀
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 看不来。。。。
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 为啥?
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 不是都可以改么。。。
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 好吧..
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 在用emacs?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 恩.
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 在emacs，我装不上vi按键绑定。。。逃。。。。就只用用org-mode了
<adam8157> bbc`: momo
<adam8157> bbc`: 好久不见
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 原来用sublime text用的好好的。。。但是sublime-clang太渣，或者sublimetext太渣。。。。
<zenNamaste> bbc`: evil, 怎么会装不上? 我没试过..
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 我现在用vim呢，autocompleteme很好用，至少不会崩溃。。。
<bbc`> HOHO
<bbc`> adam8157: 好久不见，非常想念
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我不写代码, 所以用不到自动补全
<adam8157> bbc`: 死鬼
<zenNamaste> ...
<luojie-dune> bbc`: 死鬼。
<adam8157> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=454702
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<bbc`> 。。。。
 * adam8157 送两本书, 一本Unix环境高级编程中文第二版, 一本C语言程序设计习题解答的中文第二版. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=454702
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我忍受不了tcms和beaker了, hss的人太渣. 我要自己写脚本自动化来同步tcms和beaker的job了
<bbc`> adam8157: 有c++的么？
<adam8157> bbc`: 最近啥情况 在哪呢?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 同问
<adam8157> zenNamaste: tcms就是用来折磨人的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是呀! 我没耐心等他转圈
<adam8157> bbc`: 我会说我惹不起cpp么
<zenNamaste> adam8157: tcms跟12306一个体验. 我是说12306在春运抢票的时候
<bbc`> 为啥irc不能截图？
<bbc`> 真是不好用。。。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 体验是其次, 那个东西本质就是用来折磨人的, 把人当机器
<onlylove> 截图？
<bbc`> zenNamaste: adam8157: 老地方，写py和lua
<onlylove> 系统不是有截图功能嘛
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩.
<adam8157> 这两本书真是没人要啊....
<bbc`> 贴图
<zenNamaste> bbc`: py和lua. lua赞!
<bbc`> zenNamaste: py赞！
<adam8157> bbc`: 赞lua
<zenNamaste> bbc`: lua赞
<bbc`> ....
<onlylove> adam8157: 留着吧，等搞定影印版，两个也有个对照
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 握爪
<bbc`> lua有啥赞的？
<adam8157> lua的文档和社区不如py, 但是语言很棒
<adam8157> bbc`: 小, ansi c
<zenNamaste> 我又想起了bsd的引入lua到kernel...
<zenNamaste> dracut真是难用...
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 送两本书, 一本Unix环境高级编程中文第二版, 一本C语言程序设计习题解答的中文第二版. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=454702
<bbc`> adam8157: 习题解答？
<adam8157> bbc`: 嗯...
<bbc`> 原书没有，送解答？
<bbc`> 求TC++PL 4th
<bbc`> 哈哈
<mindcat> 0w0 好吃好吃好吃好吃....不好吃!
<adam8157> bbc`: 原书当然不送啊
<adam8157> bbc`: 你咋进了cpp的坑?
<bbc`> adam8157: cpp多好用，比
<bbc`> c好用。。。
<mindcat> 正在学C艹中
<mindcat> 原因是RAII
<adam8157> bbc`: 喜欢语法糖的人会喜欢cpp, 但是语法糖用多了就作茧自缚了...
<adam8157> bbc`: 还是c
<adam8157> bbc`: 还是c简洁高效有逻辑
<mindcat> 我喜欢宏!
<adam8157> bbc`: 可能是我太懒了 cc zenNamaste
<mindcat> 教练! C语言内存泄露怎么办?
<adam8157> mindcat: 怪你自己
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 已经大神了
<mindcat> 所以教练把C语言定义为大师级编程语言呢~
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 我现在是渣渣
<bbc`> 我好想贴图啊
<adam8157> bbc`: imagebin.org
<luojie-dune> bbc`: 贴啥？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<bbc`> 还是qq好用，虽然客户端很渣
<mindcat> 一边贴去 http://imgur.com/
<^k^> mindcat: ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<bbc`> 还要去点。。。。
<adam8157> bbc`: immio.io
<adam8157> imm.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io (@ imm.io)
<bbc`> 你贴了，别人也看不到，还得点，没意思啊
<luojie-dune>  bbc` 不想点就皈依 quassel irc
<luojie-dune> bbc`: 因为不想看，才用irc的
<luojie-dune> 哈哈哈
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我是太笨了, 学不会cpp
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 。。。
 * adam8157 afk 洗脸去
<onlylove> 红色的字咋搞的
<zenNamaste> notice.
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 那是臭名昭著的notice
<onlylove> C++不会内存泄露吗？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 惨无人道, 丧性病狂, 灭绝人性, 天理难容的notice
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 智能指针, 引用技术
<zenNamaste> 计数
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 好吧，我只是随口问问 cc luojie-dune
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我也是随口回答.... 你可以  s/notice/notice使用者/
<onlylove> 虽然我不是很清楚kingsoft用啥写游戏，但是内存泄露和滥用实在受不了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你怎么知道人家内存泄漏了...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 就算他不是内存泄露，从开始1G的内存，到1.4G被32的系统干掉
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 就算他占用内存不释放吧
<zenNamaste> onlylove: oom-killer?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那是啥
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 其实刚开游戏也就800M占用
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没有可用内存的时候, os会干掉最坏的进程
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 加载各种地图啊。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 稳定的话是1G到1.2G
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 应该是的吧
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste:  onlylove  我要学 IDE。。。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 它是超过1.4G被干掉的
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste onlylove  LightTable
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 应该有个faq
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 32位系统是不是对单个进程有最大内存限制
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 报 bug 给 kingsoft
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: faq，这个词很多人都不懂
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 4G 2:2
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 报毛BUG，都4年了
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 我们用中文写可以.
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 比如, 这个频道里问得最多的问题: 如何跟某个人说话....
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 百问解答。。。
<onlylove> FAQ
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 入门须知
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 百问, 太多了, 大家都没心情去看
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 为什么我觉得这个名字太恐怖了。。。
<luojie-dune> 入门须知。。。
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: lol~
<luojie-dune> 就是被忽略的前兆。。。
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 忽略, 就kick
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 很多都被忽略了啊
<luojie-dune> 感觉是鬼门关的。。。
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 写啥不会被忽略?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 应该问，须知看过没
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 答，看过，kick
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 很明显啊，看过了还问，
 * adam8157 下周问问有没有同事要...
<October21> onlylove: 你刚才是指带颜色的发言吗？
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste: 比如 避免被踢的守则
<onlylove> October21: 是的
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 恩, 或者, 如何看上去不那么白痴
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这个不好……
<October21> onlylove: 你用irssi吗？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> October21: 不用
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 应该是被踢的原因
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 这个应该是由那些无良op在kick的时候写上去
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你触犯以下几条规则，可能会被踢出irc
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 况且, 从来也不t问简单问题的人吧...
<October21> 这个颜色是mirc的颜色设置，各个客户端的使用方式有别
<October21> weechat irssi都支持
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 现在特恨那个叫西瓜汁的老外，也不知道是真的还是假的老外
<October21> luojie-dune: 你可以翻译个IRC礼仪
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 应该给kk加规则，有关键字就提示
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不好, 我还是喜欢那个功能, 等我演示给你看
<onlylove> zenNamaste: debian频道里面anyone都会被警告
<zenNamaste> s sq | onlylove
<^k^> onlylove: sq 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 提问的智慧
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 容易误伤
<October21> 根本问题是个规矩，新手不了解
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 所以关键字可以长一点嘛
<October21> www.irssi.org/documentation/formats‎
<alvin_rxg> Title: Irssi - The client of the future (@ irssi.org)
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 支持正则就更好了，对.*人说话
 * zenNamaste automating.
<October21> onlylove: adam8157 改了个 rainbow 插件，可以使用颜色
<onlylove> 准备出去吃饭
 * October21 This is a test.
<onlylove> October21: 无所谓了，我在单位只能用web，啥颜色看不到，都黑的，除了聊天的红色
<adam8157> 看不到颜色么?
<onlylove> adam8157: 用过web么，web就俩颜色，红的黑的
<October21> adam8157: ChatZilla 0.9.90.1有颜色吗？
<luojie-dune> onlylove zenNamaste 检查一下？
<adam8157> 这个频道的颜色被我关了 :)
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 提问的智慧太长太罗嗦。。。
<onlylove> October21: 有啊，绿色，蓝色，黄色，红色，这是目前客户端可以显示的
<October21> adam8157: 你的中文rainbow还在吗？
<adam8157> October21: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/09/print-colored-text-through-irc
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 在IRC中输入彩色文字 - Adam's
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 恩!
<luojie-dune> October21: 无视礼仪的人——比如我。。。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 那我们精简下，比方说，这里不负责windows问题，有windows问题请执行 format c:
<lujun9972> 你们都是用什么客户端上的？
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 。。。前几天好像来过不知道ubuntu是什么的
<zenNamaste> lujun9972: /ctcp nickhere version  可以看到别人用的什么客户端
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 百度百科都有吧
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 比如  /ctcp onlylove version  就显示onlylove的客户端是啥.
<October21> zenNamaste: 别人会看到提示
<lujun9972> 好的，我试试
<zenNamaste> October21: 那怎么了?
<luojie-dune> zenNamaste:  哦。和我一样的
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 怒发lxde/openbox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454709 统计信息: 发表于 由 谁又谁 — 2014-01-18 11:34
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 啥? 你说我添加的那段?
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: lol~ 哈哈哈~
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 小白都会百度的，如果百度都不会，要他做啥，典型的伸手党嘛
<zenNamaste> luojie-dune: 我, 我发现了, 我发错人了... 你们都是lu
<October21> 度娘太坑人，伤眼睛
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 乖，知道错了就自己面壁去
<zenNamaste> ...
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 地牢围攻?
<onlylove> 地牢罗杰
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste onlylove  dungeon也有低下城的意思
<onlylove> 龙与地下城？
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: D&D?
<onlylove> dragon呢
<dungeon_archl> g D&D
<^k^> dungeon_archl: D&D http://lmgtfy.com/ |...| of Hasbro, Inc. All Rights Reserved. Terms of Use | Privacy Statement | Code of Conduct | Customer Service |D&D| Insider: My Account | Forgot Password?
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 被哥布林吃了
<October21> dungeon_archl: 你玩zork吗？
<dungeon_archl> October21: 没听说过
<dungeon_archl> g zork
<^k^> dungeon_archl: zork http://lmgtfy.com/ |Zork| is one of the earliest interactive fiction computer games, with roots drawn from the original genre game, Colossal Cave Adventure. The first version of |Zork|  |...|
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求救！修改/etc/network/interfaces后系统无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454710 到亲戚家想用拨号上网，然后网上查了一下用pppoeconf设置了一下帐号密码，可以上了，喜不自禁啊。。觉得自己还是挺NB的。。 没想到重启之后先是显示： waiting for network co
<^k^>  ─> nfiguration 进入系统后发现右上角网络连接的图标没了 于是又去查了一下。。听说只要修改一下/etc/network/interface文件内容即可 于是修改之 …
<October21> dungeon_archl: 文字冒险游戏
<dungeon_archl> October21: 我玩过的游戏书只有 Lone Wolf
<October21> dungeon_archl: 我英文不行
<October21> 看不懂，不能联想啊
<dungeon_archl> g lone wolf
<^k^> dungeon_archl: lone wolf http://lmgtfy.com/ Offers aftermarket and OEM Glock accessories and parts.
<dungeon_archl> omo
<dungeon_archl> 3_3
 * dungeon_archl 摸摸 palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo dungeon_archl 
<imtxc> 必须在线啊………………
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 可是没人问windows问题啊。
<lujun9960> 虽然irc教程里有ctcp命令，但是我在这里试怎么就什么都没显示呢？难道是我客户端的问题？andorid irc这么弱吗…
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 你确定nyfair那个windows用户不会问？
<dungeon_archl> lujun9960: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> lujun9960: 很多客户端不行啊。比如 empathy
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 他似乎不喜欢问问题。。。
<October21> lujun9960: 客户端有功能丰富的，你不要这样类比
<October21> lujun9960: 手机上的客户端估计就androidirc anchat好用吧
<October21> 还有个yaaic
<dungeon_archl> October21: 还有 chatzilla？
<dungeon_archl> lol
<October21> dungeon_archl: android上的fx有？
<dungeon_archl> October21: 没有看样子
<dungeon_archl> 吃什么。
<dungeon_archl> 吃饭了。
<October21> android上我现在一般用内置的webkit
<October21> 速度还行
<October21> dungeon_archl: 来拍一张
<October21> 发微博啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 这网站真优待我, 给我手机发就能发到... 靠
<onlylove> adam8157: 所以你要换号，还是找imtxc要sim卡
<dungeon_archl> October21:  什么？
<dungeon_archl> October21: 你要和我视频？
<adam8157> onlylove: 愁啊
<October21> dungeon_archl: 毛线，你在想什么？
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥高大上的网站，把地址劫持了去
<dungeon_archl> October21: 没明白你
<dungeon_archl> October21 onlylove  adam8157  zenNamaste  https://chat.easyrtc.com/gearo
<^k^> ⇪ ti: tawk.com
<adam8157> onlylove: 我试了 没成功
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 擦 点了进去...
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 我用的3G，别坑我流量！
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 随机的 还是和你?
<October21> 冰鼬20不支持RTC
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 是我
<dungeon_archl> October21: 哦。太老了。至少23么
<October21> 有什么手机RTC的？
<dungeon_archl> October21: chrome和firefox都行吧
<October21> 嗯
<dungeon_archl> October21: 用过平板
<October21> 爪机可能有点吃力
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你要和老外相亲的话，是有的哦。webrtc的网站
<dungeon_archl> October21: 1.0Ghz双核就行
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: fx是25
<onlylove> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/x264EncodingGuide
<^k^> ⇪ t: x264EncodingGuide – FFmpeg
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: webrtc是 vp8 吧。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 帮我收短信验证码试试吧, 保证没有广告
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 所以苹果和微软才不支持
<dungeon_archl> 当然，还有其他元素
<onlylove> 求教ffmpeg的编码问题，昨天年会录的720P的mp4，回来发现方向是反的，要旋180度
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 本来是想让你听我吧唧嘴
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: ...
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 我害羞
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 25
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 呃。。。确实生了副害羞样子。。。
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 22的测试版有的功能
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 呃，是么。。。
<dungeon_archl> onlylove:  22就开启了啊。除非是手机不同的
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 22开启的是自己和自己，和chrome互操作忘了啥时候了，我隐约记得是24或者25
<dungeon_archl> 还是没人啊。
<lincan> ...............
<dungeon_archl> 不玩了。
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebRTC
<^k^> ⇪ ti: WebRTC - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 24
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 那是 android 版本—— 我无视了。我没android。。。
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 正式应该也是的
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 22就行了。测试过
<onlylove> http://www.cherrot.com/2013/05/use-ffmpeg-to-transpose-videos-on-linux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux下视频旋转和高清转码-万能的ffmpeg | Cherrot
<onlylove> 靠，这是兔子的网站嘛？
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 是啊。
<dungeon_archl> 阿姨才注册irc 6年。不够老
<adam8157> iGoogle: ee有没有手机小号 帮我收个短信验证码
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 我觉得手机拍的东西电脑不能正常识别方向实在是个问题
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 当当做了见不得人的事情，你那号接受了就废了
<iGoogle> 啥验证码
<adam8157> iGoogle: 手机认证的
<iGoogle> 认证当当？
<iGoogle> 不会收费吧
<adam8157> iGoogle: 有没有手机小号 不用的号码之类帮我收一个验证码 保证没有广告
<adam8157> iGoogle: 当然不会
<iGoogle> 没。手机哪里有小号
<adam8157> =,=
<iGoogle> 咋你的手机不能收？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我想销号...
<iGoogle> dungeon_archl: 说啥呢。以前的nick删除了
<October21> onlylove: 电脑屏幕可以180转啊 :)
<iGoogle> adam8157: 。。。不会吧。被妹子追的？
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 帐号注册时间吧。
<onlylove> October21: 我昨天试过了，丫的鼠标方向也反了
<adam8157> iGoogle: 销掉某个网络账号...
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: adam8157 要相亲
<iGoogle> dungeon_archl: 很多帐号
<onlylove> October21: 别坑我，我还是直接用ffmpeg搞定的好
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 真的么。。。
<October21> 键盘可以控制啊
<iGoogle> adam8157: 不明白
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 我抵制相亲... (应该也用不着...
<adam8157> iGoogle: 手机号是账户名, 想销掉
<iGoogle> adam8157: 抵制干嘛。说不定有日本女
<adam8157> ...
<dungeon_archl> 哦。ee那个
<iGoogle> adam8157: 用现在的手机可以不。为啥要小号？
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你不想要啊
<adam8157> iGoogle: 子所不欲 不施与人啊
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 实际是注册垃圾网站用
<adam8157> å·±
<iGoogle> adam8157: 这事情，你找乐乐啊。他最喜欢搞垃圾网站的注册了。无数手段
<wall0p> 脑脑示示有题题啊
<onlylove> October21: intel确实有键盘，我还用过，但是amd呢！
<\q> http://www.cherrot.com/2013/09/wtf-windows windows好複雜
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux下安装Windows二三事 | Cherrot
<onlylove> iGoogle: 日本女？难道你想给当当介绍苍老师？
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<iGoogle> 苍。。呸，那么丑的。
 * adam8157 吃饭去
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 刚吃饭回来, 行, 我去找那个手机出来
<zenNamaste> sm
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 小ee?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10无法设置最佳分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454711 # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings # nvidia-settings: version 319.32 (buildd@roseapple) Tue Oct 1 15:02:28 UTC 2013 Section "ServerLayout" Identifier "Layout0" Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0 InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" InputDevic
<^k^>  ─> e "Mouse0" "CorePointer" Option "Xinerama" "0" EndSection Section "Files" EndSection Section "InputDevice" # generated from default Identifier "Mouse0" Driver "mouse" Option "Protoc …
<adam8157> .
<dungeon_archl> 阳光普照大地，可视不过百米
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 找到没?
 * adam8157 终于送出了那两本书
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 当然.
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 前浪死在沙滩上
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 于是?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 稍等, 在充电 + 开机
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 你还在为你的的老机付费？
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 没. 这个一直有缴费
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 看私信
<adam8157> 私信在哪?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: pm给你号码了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 没收到...
<adam8157> .
<adam8157> 发了
 * adam8157 天灵灵 地灵灵
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩.
<adam8157> 莫非又悲剧?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 到现在, 还没有
<adam8157> 5555
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我刚试了一下, 我能打电话出去, 没问题
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 这网站看来有bug, 就我的手机号行, 其它的都不行...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: .... .... 帮不了你..
<adam8157> 55555
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 只有移动刻意?
<zenNamaste> 可以?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我试了imtxc的移动号也不行... 估计是有bug, 更改手机也只能给原手机号发?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我试试ie
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 还是没有.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 开虚拟机中
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我先去封装tcms接口... tcms真是个渣! 12306是几千万人抢票所以卡, tcms是就我一个人访问, 都卡成鸟样
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 发了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 毫无反应
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 55555
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 爱莫能助
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 个人感觉，较6好用。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454715 去年下了6,安装KDE，可能也不太熟悉，老费劲了，不是中文显示小方窗，就是视频播不得…… 此次下载安装了Debian7,3,安装普通窗口，发现一步到位，中文显示基本正常，视频播放也成，特别是支持迅雷格式！ 先
<^k^>  ─> 用着 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinsir — 2014-01-18 13:14
<\q> ptcms 是啥？
<\q> tcms 是啥？
<^k^> \q: define:ptcms http://lmgtfy.com/ |PTCMS|工作室一直在努力，我们的奋斗目标是，让建站变得更简单，让开发变得更 容易！为此我们开发了一系列快捷建站程序，5分钟，百M空间即可搭建一个千万级 |...|
<^k^> \q: define:tcms http://lmgtfy.com/ |Travis County Medical Society| A Professional Society Serving More than 2500 Travis County Physicians. Links | Contact Us | Site Map | Keyword Search: |...|
<zenNamaste> \q: https://fedorahosted.org/nitrate/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Nitrate
<zenNamaste> \q: 完全不值得一看的东西...
<\q> 這是幹啥的？
<\q> 話說你們小團體協作用啥工具
<zenNamaste> \q: 这个是一些公司(特指rh)用来让员工觉得自己是猴子的一个工具...
<adam8157> imtxc: 你自己的150是移动么?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: indeed
<\q> zenNamaste: https://fedorahosted.org/nitrate/timeline 都是中國人……讓人覺得不放心
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Timeline – Nitrate
<zenNamaste> \q: 死了已经.
<zenNamaste> \q: 更新这个的人, 技术怎么样不知道, 但是明显不会: python + html + js + 数据库
<zenNamaste> \q: 你想想, 最大10个人同时在线的一个页面, 用起来跟12306一样卡... 就知道了
<zenNamaste> \q: 不得不跳过他的前端...现在用xmlrpc好了
<\q> 你們用不用這些東西 http://modules.sourceforge.net/man/modulefile.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Man page of MODULEFILE
<\q> 如果不安裝 gentoo prefix 的話，少數幾個包你們用啥管理
<\q> zenNamaste: http://usesthis.com/ 現在已經被 mac 用戶佔領了
<^k^> \q: ⇪ The Setup / Interviews
<bakaCirno> fucking centos
<zenNamaste> \q: 现在是个很纠结的情况, 就是, mac os的用户自豪感太高了
<zenNamaste> bakaCirno: centos这么好用的东西..
<bakaCirno> 尼马,gstreamer插件装全啦，还是提示啥都不能播放
<zenNamaste> .... ....
<zenNamaste> 噗...
<jc_> 提问，ubuntu中文网站上有进中文论坛的链接吗?
<bakaCirno> 蛋都要碎啦
<zenNamaste> bakaCirno: 当你决定在centos上面看视频的时候, 你的蛋蛋就已经消失了.
<bakaCirno> 想看片鲁管这门难？！
<\q> zenNamaste: mac 的 /usr 下似乎連 postfix 都有，吸引那些不深入折騰的用戶還不錯
<jc_> 鲁得多灰飞烟灭
<bakaCirno> 小鲁怡情啊
<zenNamaste> \q: 折腾的人少呀...
<bakaCirno> 我还是滚回arch吧
<bakaCirno> 就算折腾点，至少wiki全
<jc_> 提问，ubuntu中文网站上有进中文论坛的链接吗? 有人答我吗?
<bakaCirno> jc_: you need baidu
<jc_> 度娘没告诉我
<dungeon_archl> jc_: 不知道。
<zenNamaste> jc_: 没有
<zenNamaste> jc_: 自己看一眼就知道呀, 干嘛来问
<jc_> 我就没找着，只有连英文的
<\q> zenNamaste: 你們用不用作業管理系統
<zenNamaste> jc_: 这个问题没意义呀
<dungeon_archl> jc_: 那就没有吧。
<zenNamaste> \q: 作业管理系统? 听起来跟台湾的书籍里面描述操作系统似的?
<jc_> 感觉ubuntu不推广了
<zenNamaste> jc_: 不推就不推呗. 太多新手, 太烦人. 不如不推广.
<dungeon_archl> ROI over five years 1,121% 真的啊？
<jc_> 有没有啦意义看怎么看这个问题
<bakaCirno> 中国自己都不推，ubuntu何必呢
<dungeon_archl>   zenNamaste 以前有个词汇专门形容，每年大学新生入学需要学习互联网礼仪。
<zenNamaste> \q: 作业管理系统是啥?
<dungeon_archl> bakaCirno: Ubuntu正在想法子赚钱，有钱赚自然就推广了
<\q> zenNamaste: 我錯了，應該是集羣裏用來調度任務的
<bakaCirno> dungeon_archl: 做手机赚钱？
<zenNamaste> \q: 做task balance
<dungeon_archl> 既然多数社会是这么想的，那这样做更简单。
<zenNamaste> 的东西?
<dungeon_archl> bakaCirno: 不知道。mark决定吧。
<jc_> 这都不维护，ubuntu在中国更小众了
<zenNamaste> \q: 没用过, 我只用过多个numa node的机器, 用的是auto numa balance..
<onlylove> jc_: 小众就小众，小众有时候不是坏事
<\q> dungeon_archl: netiquette
<onlylove> jc_: 动不动就求这个求那个的伸手党太多，怕了
<mindcat> 只有arch能满足我
<dungeon_archl> g netiquette
<^k^> dungeon_archl: netiquette http://lmgtfy.com/ |Netiquette|, a colloquial portmanteau of network etiquette or Internet etiquette, is a set of social conventions that facilitate interaction over networks, ranging from |...|
<mindcat> g j
<^k^> mindcat: j http://lmgtfy.com/ Shop JCrew.com for the Highest Quality Women's and Men's Clothing and see the entire selection of Children's Clothing, Cashmere Sweaters, Women's |...|
<jc_> 哎有点失望
<dungeon_archl> \q 哦。不是说这个，是说以前有个时代，只有学校有互联网，大众还没有的时代。
<\q> dungeon_archl: 作爲黑客要看一遍 The Jargon File
<bakaCirno> mindcat: 不得不承认,arch wiki真的好的没话说
<dungeon_archl> \q 我不是黑客。。。
<dungeon_archl> \q 努力吧黑客
<\q> dungeon_archl: 我理解的黑客類似於 http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: How To Become A Hacker
<bakaCirno> hacker还是cracker
<dungeon_archl> \q: 呃。我也许能凑上。。。
<onlylove> bakaCirno: 这边不讨论cracker
<bakaCirno> fuck shurufa xiezai la
<bakaCirno> I had remove my pinyin
<zenNamaste> 我在这里负责kick那些用pinyin的
<bakaCirno> fuck
<onlylove> bakaCirno: 同样不欢迎cracker
<bakaCirno> ...
<bakaCirno> i am not cracker
<bakaCirno> wait,i install a pinyin input
<bakaCirno> oh,no,let's see again at archlinux,I'll format my centos,bye
<onlylove> 搞毛……一个拼音就放倒了？
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 结果剩下的人就这么几个了。。。
<dungeon_archl> haroldwu: 神舟大神？
<touparx> 擦～一个拼音没搞好家format系统？牛逼
<dungeon_archl> touparx: 别怕，我以前没搞定别人让我修理搜狗输入法的windows7，他们最终也是格式化了重装。
<touparx> dungeon_archl: 犀利的一塌糊涂啊
<onlylove> ╮(╯▽╰)╭由此可见，输入法是个多恐怖的东西
<mk3548208> 太恐怖了 ， 一个输入法重装系统
<dungeon_archl> 其实是习惯问题。
<dungeon_archl> 一句我不喜欢改变
<mk3548208> sougou这些都不装，广告很多，可能时不时又不知被装了什么东西，或者修改了主页，改都改不回来
<jlzhang> hi
<mk3548208> 有哪位搞web开发的
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点. 14:12 新年快乐 : 12.408天
<mk3548208> 那个ch什么的好像不在
<mk3548208> jlzhang, 有什么问题？
<dungeon_archl> jlzhang: hi 什么。。。
<dungeon_archl>   各种单句"hi", "大家好“,“*有人么”都可被视为''捣乱''，拒绝理睬。
<onlylove> debian默认的ffmpeg是libav的分支，然后吵起来了
<onlylove>  Since the splitting of Libav the Debian/Ubuntu maintainers have followed the Libav fork. Many people have requested the packaging of ffmpeg in Debian, as it is more feature-complete and in many cases less buggy.Rogério Brito, a Debian developer, has proposed a Request For Package (RFP) in the Debian bug tracking system.Please let the Debian and Ubuntu developers know that you support...
<onlylove> ...packaging of the real FFmpeg! See Debian ticket #729203 for more details.
<palomino|working> hi大家好有人么 dungeon_archl
 * dungeon_archl 践踏 palomino|working
<palomino|working> T_T
<dungeon_archl> palomino|working: 别看我这么瘦弱，从背后绝对能跳到你身上给你一击五雷灌顶。
<palomino|working> 多大仇啊这是... dungeon_archl
<jlzhang> 太热情……
<jlzhang> 年夜饭订了么，大家？
<palomino|working> 自己包点饺子煮煮就行啦。。
<dungeon_archl> 。。。那是什么
<dungeon_archl> 全部自行料理
<palomino|working> 最近每年都是吃点饺子早早睡觉。。
<dungeon_archl> palomino|working: 。。。单身的孩子
<dungeon_archl> palomino|working: 也是，网上太多看视频的，不能玩游戏了。
<palomino|working> T_T
<dungeon_archl> palomino|working: 你的猫眼。。
<dungeon_archl> palomino|working:  大年三十就打英雄萨满
<dungeon_archl> 哦。输入错误，是英雄萨姆
<jlzhang> 我们这12点以后还要去寺庙烧香拜佛……
<palomino|working> 英雄萨姆3 BFE?
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 庙里岂不挤满了。。
<jlzhang> 12点整准时出发，伴随着万家礼炮齐鸣。
<jlzhang> 等着点头香的人，早把门口堵住了
<palomino|working> ...
<yunfan> http://blog.jobbole.com/45037/
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 在硬盘留下后门，重装系统都没辙 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> ffmpeg和libav的关系这么混乱啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你刚看这个啊……
<onlylove> 看来还要花时间编译ffmpeg
<onlylove> jusss: ffmpeg和libav到底怎么搞的，debian里面默认是libav没有ffmpeg了
<onlylove> jusss: 不过包的名字还叫ffmpeg
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:只看一面 : 一位诗人素以写短信著称。有一次,他跟朋友争论,说:"任何事物都应该从两方面来看。"他的妻子笑着插话说:"可有一件东西只需看一面。""什么东西?"诗人问。"你的来信,亲爱的,它通常只有一面。"妻子答。 
<palomino|working> ... ^k^
<jusss> onlylove: ffmpeg和libav不是一样吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 一个fork
<onlylove> jusss: 自己去ffmpeg官网看
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在在看很多说lisp是很伟大的文章，发现他们说的貌似完全跟其它语言不一样
<onlylove> jusss: lisp是很伟大，可是我看不懂
<jusss> onlylove: 我都在想要不要学一门lisp
<jusss> onlylove: common lisp or scheme
<onlylove> jusss: scheme，方言太多
<onlylove> jusss: 或者说lisp方言太多，你只要理解个大概
<onlylove> jusss: 我因为最近要用ffmpeg才去看那个的，真折腾，这个fork
<jusss> onlylove: 你的工作开始跟视频有关了？
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是fork，你倒是给个选择，你可以装ffmpeg或者libav嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 没，最近有个小片子，手机拍的，电脑上是倒的，要旋180度
<jusss> onlylove: 你想装哪个就装那个呗
<onlylove> jusss: debian只有一个，想装另一个要编译
<jusss> onlylove: 那就编译呗
<jusss> onlylove: 又不费多少时间
<onlylove> jusss: 你编译过ffmpeg？
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<jusss> onlylove: 我用arch,不搞这些麻烦的
<onlylove> jusss: 那你和我说不费多少时间？
<jusss> onlylove: 我的debian6都一个月没开机了
<onlylove> jusss: 你用gentoo没，知不知道编译x多久
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉arch是个很棒的发行版，debian不是很好
<onlylove> jusss: 知不知道firefox多久，libreoffice多久
<\q> onlylove: 現在clojure風頭蓋過common lisp和scheme了
<onlylove> jusss: debian不是很好，apt很好
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道，反正用arch连mplayer-vaapi都不用编译
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便说，真要好用，你用fedora去
<jusss> onlylove: 那是小白鼠产品，不敢用
<\q> 不是據說rpm很搓嗎
<onlylove> jusss: arch不是？
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉arch很稳定呀
<onlylove> \q: clojure……又一个方言
<onlylove> jusss: 滚，多少滚死的
<onlylove> \q: rpm不搓，yum搓
<jusss> \q: 你用cl还是scheme?
<onlylove> \q: 然后装包搞依赖的时候就麻烦好多
<jusss> onlylove: 我都不敢升级我的debian 6，估计一升级就挂了
<onlylove> jusss: 你搞笑呢
<jusss> onlylove: 我7月份装的arch,一直到1月份才升级，一个事没有
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是ubuntu不敢升级就不敢了，debian你不敢那是你胆小
<jusss> onlylove: 去年6月份的版本
<jusss> onlylove: 是去年，不是今年
<onlylove> jusss: 今年6月还没到
<jusss> onlylove: 农历
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己去论坛看，多少arch升级死掉的
<jusss> onlylove: 我升级还没挂掉过，一直很稳定
<onlylove> jusss: 农历，你12年的？
<onlylove> jusss: 你没死不代表别人没死
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，12年6月份的debian 6
<onlylove> jusss: 死不了
<jusss> onlylove: 都一年半没升级了，很危险
<onlylove> jusss: 你说危险就危险吧，我救不了你了
<onlylove> jusss: 记得按时吃药
<onlylove> jusss: 我去编译ffmpeg去
<jusss> onlylove: debian7的grub2省略了好几个参数，debian6的grub2有
<jusss> onlylove: 连man page里都不写了，但是还是能用，
<jusss> onlylove: 真怪异
<onlylove> jusss: deprecate呗，多大事
<onlylove> jusss: sar在centos5和centos6里面的behavior还不一样呢
<onlylove> jusss: 害得我还要重写脚本
<yunfan> onlylove: 关键不是留后门  而是以后可以收硬盘尸体  拆了 有个很大内存的mcu玩
<yunfan> onlylove: 玩玩netbsd吧
<onlylove> yunfan: ……至于么
<yunfan> 可以用lua写内核模块
<\q> jusss: 都不用，有空了看scheme(優先級很低)
<jusss> yunfan: 你那有暖气吗
<onlylove> yunfan: 买个新路由就好了
<yunfan> jusss: 有个毛 和你不是一样么
<onlylove> yunfan: 我想给openbsd捐几毛
<yunfan> onlylove: 新路由也要个7-80
<jusss> yunfan: 那你几点钻窝呀，
<yunfan> onlylove: 我平时不用openbsd
<void1> http://ryushare.com/5kk9fvzzn68s
<jusss> yunfan: 这么冷的天，昨晚我8点就钻窝了
<^k^> void1: ⇪ RyuShare.com - Free Online Storage
<yunfan> 不过我paypal有点余额 也可以捐
<yunfan> jusss: 我刚回家的时候是9点 现在一般11点
<\q> ctags 5.9~svn20110310 都找不到官方的 binary
<yunfan> 在被窝里再玩玩机器
<onlylove> yunfan: openbsd快没钱了，求2万刀呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不会lua，对kernel module也没啥兴趣
<yunfan> onlylove: 没钱就别搞呗 又没啥大不了的
<onlylove> yunfan: 好歹是据说漏洞最少的os
<yunfan> onlylove: 漏洞这东西跟复杂度也有一些关系 如果你功能少 当然漏洞可以相应少点
<onlylove> yunfan: openssl就是openbsd搞得
<jusss> yunfan: 我家拉的10Mb电信光纤用国外的种子下电影好慢，几乎走不动，你那下电影快吗？
<jusss> 倒是用风行，下电影超快，1M/s
<jusss> 国外种子就10kb/s
<dungeon_archl> yunfan: 告诉我，你觉得将图片镶入到固定置顶的网页导航栏怎么样？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [steam正版]left 4 dead 2,addon扩展包vpk文件名不支持多个点符号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454716 [steam正版]left 4 dead 2,addon扩展包vpk文件名不支持多个点符号 比如deathcraft2.1.vpk,你用linux版steam,放到addon文件夹下,进游戏就读不出来.但是改名为deathcraft2_1.vpk,进游戏,addo
<^k^>  ─> n列表就可以读出. 小bug,改名一下就ok. 统计信息: 发表于 由 alexshots — 2014-01-18 15:42
<yunfan> dungeon_archl: 挺好的 能满足你的审美观点
<yunfan> 我20M的光纤 走到过2M/s
<yunfan> 不过似乎是电信内网代理的 一开始慢 后面就快了
<dungeon_archl> yunfan:  ...
<dungeon_archl> yunfan: 我就是不知道怎么才能做的更美，只知道有用
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu12.04安装gnome后ctrl+alt+t不能打开终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454717 自从装了GNOME Shell 3.5.4后（我想装的是3.8，不知道为什么是这个版本），ctrl+alt+t不能打开终端，有人说大概是unity用gconf gnome-shell用dconf，混合用有问题，我也不知道怎么办？不想重装了，求大神
<^k^>  ─> 帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 canksfh — 2014-01-18 15:54
<yunfan> 开始做菜
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小白想了解ubuntu 12.04的各分区作用（详细） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454719 我想知道ubuntu12.04的软件都装在哪的？如果是装在/usr 那/ 和 /home这些分那么大空间有啥用？我想装matlab2013b 同学说可能空间不够（说是装在/usr） win7和ubuntu双系统下该怎么扩展ubuntu硬盘空间
<^k^>  ─> ?是不是有些分区不能扩展，只能重装来分过？·· 我现在的分区是 / 30g /home 10g /usr 10g /boot 100M /swap 4096M 统计信息: 发表于 由 进击的城管 …
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 17:06 新年快乐 : 12.287天
<CyrusYzGTt> 没有
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 1024 word blocks是多大
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 去 艹榴 看看不就知道了么
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: http://zhidao.baidu.com/s/daily/2014-01-18/1391029218.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 最有女人味坐姿：“鸭子坐”是怎样练成的_百度知道
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 早就看过了， 你发的太迟裸而
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 草榴地址是
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 搜索之
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 可恶，本尊去看垃圾小说了，勿扰
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ OK ，我也去看 AV 小说，这样就不会擼管了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助：联想Y410-GT755M显卡-安装ubuntu的一系列问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454720 其实安装的过程挺顺的 就是黑屏了，因为我是N卡 然后我用nomodeset解决了完成了安装 安装完之后还是进不去。加了nomodeset也进不去。 显示： drm：fill in dev failed kvm：disabled by bios
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 【安装求解】我现在用的是win7系统，想装个双系统，请问该下哪个版本的ubuntu。。该怎么装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454721 官网有桌面版，还有普通版的，太多，不明白到底该下哪一个，，，，顺便交下该怎么操作实现双系统！我是联想y470 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 飞出窗口的狼 — 2014-01-18 17:35
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> 喵的，ffmpeg行不行啊
<onlylove> 原来能流畅播放的视频，让ffmpeg旋转180度以后，质量渣了不说，还不能流畅播放，和我说your system is too slow to play this
<gebjgd> onlylove: 啥卡
<onlylove> gebjgd: ati
<gebjgd> onlylove: 上了闭源了么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 问题是我手机录的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 上毛闭源
<gebjgd> onlylove: 闭源驱动
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我这里台台闭源驱动  表示压力不大
<onlylove> gebjgd: 别闹，源文件不需要闭源
<onlylove> gebjgd: 转化以后就不行了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 而且质量变的奇渣无比
<gebjgd> onlylove: 姿势不对
<onlylove> gebjgd: 靠，我要倒立看么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我电脑放1080P没压力的，我的手机最大720P
<onlylove> gebjgd: 现在我的手机录的视频让ffmpeg一搞，电脑都放不了了
<jusss> onlylove: block是多大
<jusss> onlylove: 1 word block是多大
<onlylove> jusss: 啥
<jusss> onlylove: --heap blocks
<jusss> Specifies the size of the heap in 1024-word blocks. Overrides any default. The size specified by this option is incremented by the amount of heap space needed by the band being loaded. Consequently, --heap specifies how much free space will be available in the heap when Scheme starts, independent of the amount of heap already consumed by the
<gebjgd> onlylove: 太次了
<jusss> onlylove: 1 word block是多少kb?
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<onlylove> gebjgd: 啥次？
<jusss> onlylove: 你fdisk -l不就有了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在不是linux啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己看下好了
<jusss> onlylove: 我也不是
<onlylove> jusss: 那你找个是的人问
<jusss> gebjgd: 你是arch吗现在？
<gebjgd> jusss: 不是和你说了么  早就不用了
<onlylove> 吃饭去……╮(╯▽╰)╭发愁中
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:爱的秘诀 : 记者:请问你们各家的夫妻为什么能相处得这么久?施工员:基础稳固是最重要的。电器工:时而有火花,但我们接了安全地线。旅馆老板:温缓的环境,愉悦的气氛,注重私密性。药剂师:爱是万灵药。邮递员:勤于做好沟通工作。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<xixihaha> 哈喽
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32417.html 笑话标题:一个洞 : 一天,安娜的丈夫死去了,安娜很伤心。 一个人问她:他是怎么死的? 安娜说:因为他衣服上有一个洞。 那人说:什么！我丈夫衣服上有更多的洞,可他却没事啊? 安娜说:可我丈夫不同,他是一名潜水员！
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:14 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Intel 顯卡 Linux 版開源驅動 1.0.3 for Ubuntu 13.10 發行了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454722 參閱 1. Intel(R) Graphics Installer 1.0.3 for Linux* https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/ ... .0.3-linux 2. Intel Linux Graphics Installer 1.0.3 Released For Ubuntu 13.10 And Fedora 19 http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/intel-li ...
<^k^>  ─> r-103.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-01-18 19:17
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:好有创意的鞋子（组图） :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oRmIKlNDAAEOvyzAh3oAALrIgMegHUAAQ7X457.jpg
<adam8157> zenNamaste: http://digi.163.com/14/0118/06/9IRPNCS3001664LU_all.html#p1 看起来不错
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 续航超13小时！东芝Z30顶级商务本首测（全文）_网易数码
<zenNamaste> adam
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 85分
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好过x230的27分
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 触摸板不够简洁
<gebjgd> adam8157: 多少钱
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 目前出的笔记本我应该还是最喜欢tp t440s
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不知道..
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不知道, 我只知道, 我的hp的触摸板巨好用, x230的巨渣, 所以我在bios里面给禁用了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 房地产公司做的笔记本, 不看好
<gebjgd> adam8157: 必须fullhd
<gebjgd> adam8157: 这年头  刚买了个arch的 fullhd i3本子
<onlylove> zenNamaste: ffmpeg有研究没
<zenNamaste> 没
<zenNamaste> 问 nyfair去
<onlylove> 没来的样子……
<onlylove> gebjgd: i3好玩么，怎么着也得i5吧？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 足够了  跑kde 刷刷的
<gebjgd> onlylove: haswell第四代
<zenNamaste> 搞it的, 难道能不用i7?
<onlylove> gebjgd: 编译软件或者转码视频呢
<gebjgd> zenNamaste: 搞it用毛i7
<onlylove> zenNamaste: i7笔记本略贵，除了神船没得选
<zenNamaste> 哥要编译呀
<gebjgd> zenNamaste: 码工到家还编译  真失败
<zenNamaste> 改个printk都要重新link
<gebjgd> zenNamaste: 编译直接amd  核心多  价格便宜量又足
<zenNamaste> 没好笔记本用amd的
<gebjgd> zenNamaste: 用笔记本编译  真心蛋疼
<zenNamaste> 我回家就不怎么编译了, 陪老爸老妈聊聊天看看电视剧
<zenNamaste> 你不喜欢就不用呗. 那你笔记本用atom就够了
 * zenNamaste 反正我用i7编译也不觉得快
<gebjgd> zenNamaste: 确实在用apu
<zenNamaste> 都是渣
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 唉，还得至强啊
<zenNamaste> apu做通用计算, 都是渣.
<gebjgd> nv通用计算更是渣
<onlylove> gebjgd: amd编译一点也不好玩
<zenNamaste> 哪有笔记本用nv当cpu的.. 乖一点儿, 用intel
<zenNamaste> 算了, 不跟你们扯淡了, 我去陪我老妈看电视剧去
<zenNamaste> 也不知道一辈子能陪老妈看几部电视剧...
<gebjgd> onlylove: 怎么不好玩了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 和你说不如intel快你信不
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不信
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu的桌面图标以及快捷方式添加 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454723 在网上找了没有具体说明lubuntu的，都是ubuntu的。请问怎么能将 lubuntu的桌面图标显示出来以及添加快捷方式；如：回收站等等 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuhuiyaolan — 2014-01-18 20:12
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 可以看日剧和美剧，别看韩剧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 日剧和美剧大都很短（其实现在美剧也挺长，比方越狱和hero）
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 韩剧那种一下200集还没开头的没法看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样把启动器里的图标，复制到桌面。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454724 安装的程序越来越多，想把一些常用的复制（或移动）到桌面。 谢问怎样弄？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2014-01-18 20:27
<onlylove> gebjgd: 今天用amd的处理器旋转视频方向，体验非常糟糕
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我妈喜欢看那种手撕小鬼子的抗战片, 我就陪她看, 然后一起吐槽, 很欢乐. 我爸只看凤凰咨询台的新闻, 我也跟他一起看一起吐槽. 其实这两种节目都好tmd无聊!
<dungeon_archl> ... 大家帮我想一个不找女朋友的理由吧。
<dungeon_archl> 	... 大家帮我想一个不找女朋友的理由吧。
<cuihao> 性取向
<dungeon_archl> 年纪不小了。家里1要求至少有女朋友。
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: g 反逼婚攻略
<dungeon_archl> I'm a straight male.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 举起手来系列不错
<dungeon_archl> 喜欢女孩子，也喜欢男孩子。
<cuihao> 那就承认没能力吧……
 * dungeon_archl 抱抱 cuihao
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 至少有个女朋友, 就是说, 可以有个女朋友再来个男朋友. 反正你喜欢女孩子也喜欢男孩子.
 * cuihao 摸摸 dungeon_archl
<dungeon_archl> cuihao: 倒不是那个关系，就是很多人来找。怎么回复。。。
<cuihao> 。。。
<cuihao> 算了，我还年轻，没人找我说这事儿……
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 我倒是想要好多女朋友
 * zenNamaste 没有亲戚. 没人问我. 
<iGoogle> 罗杰果然取向复杂
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 既然不被允许，那多麻烦啊
<iGoogle> dungeon_archl: 去找一个带女朋友的男朋友。一举两得。
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 爱 google
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 。。。
 * dungeon_archl 支持滥交
<iGoogle> 澳洲果然是培养人才的地方啊。
 * dungeon_archl 不负责任。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 3人以上, 是公诉罪.
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 是么。。。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 是的. 聚众淫乱
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 。。。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 你"年纪不小"???
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 这个罪名很有问题, 因为所有人都是自愿的情况下才叫聚众淫乱, 不然叫强奸或者轮奸. 但是, 既然大家都是自愿的, 那么就没有受害人... 没有受害人, 还设置成了公诉罪而不是自诉罪, 很奇怪的感觉.
<adam8157> cuihao: 小盆宇也在啊
 * adam8157 sigh
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 小伙子不错，很有经验。
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 不过那是对于搞性聚会来说吧。。。
<iGoogle> dungeon_archl: 支持你去骚扰 adam8157
<zenNamaste> igoogle: ... ... ... ... ... ...
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 难道是小姑娘？我说错了?
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 就是, 如果你按照ee说的做, 就犯罪了.
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 因为法律维护的就是社会道德。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 没有道德问题呀
<iGoogle> 额，这家伙谁啊
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 有啊有啊。违背一夫一妻制
<adam8157> iGoogle: 渣渣
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 没有重婚.
<iGoogle> adam8157: 谁？
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 违背一夫一妻制度, 应该判重婚罪.
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你猜猜
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 但是显然这是个不同的罪名
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 道德方面违背。类似与重婚/有伤风化
<iGoogle> adam8157: 猜不出
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 有伤风化这个词出现在法典里面很怪.
<adam8157> iGoogle: 名字这么怪 这么笨的 你猜猜?
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 嗯。根据那一条制定的法律。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 说话这么猥琐的 你再猜猜?
<iGoogle> 真猜不出
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 好吧.
<zenNamaste> igoogle: adam是个好人
<adam8157> iGoogle: 笨蛋, 再猜猜
<zenNamaste> adam8157: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.3-linux   这货有用吗?????
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 以后就叫你渣渣吧。
<^k^> ⇪ t: Intel(R) Graphics Installer 1.0.3 for Linux* | Linux Graphics
<mao> ?
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 可以.
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 那你叫adam什么?
<iGoogle> 渣渣妹
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 有用 官方backport
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 如果我从来都是自己编译最新内核就没用了吧?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 嗯 用不上
<iGoogle> 熟悉蛋蛋的，那就是 imadper
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我以为是不同的, 这个更新呢
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 为什么不是homo呢?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你终于开窍了, 这么猥琐不是他能是谁
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 还有可能是homo
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆很老实的啊
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: homo其实言语不算猥亵。
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 哈哈
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 他没资本
<iGoogle> adam8157: 果然带眼镜的，都猥琐。lol
<adam8157> ...
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 我也不猥琐呀....
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 但是你知道的多——
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 坏人
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: ... ...
<iGoogle> 不算猥琐。
<iGoogle> 好吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 坏蛋!
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 坏ee!
<iGoogle> 都回家了？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 咋了?
<dungeon_archl> iGoogle adam8157 好久不欺负 imadper 了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 坏事儿你还不知道呢
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 污蔑我猥琐!
<iGoogle> @@ 才看到msg
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你还干嘛了? 你对homoe做了什么?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 配合不好!!!
<zenNamaste> ... ...
<iGoogle> lol
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 坏蛋!
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 刚才明明可以放个大招的
<dungeon_archl> ？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我一说猥琐你就说imadper, 那就超赞的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 坏蛋!
<iGoogle> 这倒是没联系上。平时带眼镜，好“文雅”的
 * zenNamaste 决定以后都叫 adam8157 坏蛋了.
<iGoogle> 果然内心不纯
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 我是在讲法律!
<iGoogle> 你都会轮见了。你还法律，都实践了啊
<iGoogle> 。
<zenNamaste> igoogle: ....................
<iGoogle> 改啥破nick
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 这个nick很赞的.
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 我要是不说话, 谁也看不出来, 毫无痕迹.
<iGoogle> 真喇嘛沙特
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 你能找到痕迹出来?
<iGoogle> 喇嘛。。
<iGoogle> 这nick更好。 cc adam8157
<iGoogle> 以后叫你喇嘛
<zenNamaste> lama.. lamine这个更像喇嘛?
<iGoogle> 拼音自动出的。天意嘛
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 呸, 你啥输入法?
<iGoogle> lol ibus
<iGoogle> ibuspinyin
<zenNamaste> ...
<adam8157> iGoogle: 其实是禅.合十礼
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 蝉屎
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 坏蛋!
<onlylove> adam8157: ffmpeg有研究没
<adam8157> onlylove: 木有
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 蝉屎
<zenNamaste> adam8157: for i in `seq 10000` do echo 坏蛋!; done
<adam8157> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU3NTU   赞
<^k^> ⇪ t: [Phoronix] A Major Music Company Now Backs Systemd In Debian
<iGoogle> echo个屁，你至少要sendmail
<iGoogle> 回家没。 adam8157
<adam8157> iGoogle: 帝都呢
<iGoogle> 记得你是回家娶媳妇的
<onlylove> adam8157: 说下新闻大意
<adam8157> onlylove: Spotify挺systemd
<adam8157> iGoogle: 没媳妇
<iGoogle> onlylove: 就是他家指定了人家，蛋蛋远程面试过了，准备回家“操办”。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu单系统启动引导突然有多项选项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454725 ubuntu单系统启动引导突然有多项选项，又截图不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 nmimi — 2014-01-18 20:45
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我也挺systemd
<jusss> 谁给我发个苹果的桌面呀
<jusss> 我装伪装下
<onlylove> jusss: 苹果桌面很多
<onlylove> jusss: 搜aurora
<zenNamaste> 这货不是firefox吗?
<jusss> onlylove: 那个默认的，星星图
<onlylove> jusss: lion的那个？
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，那个我真没，我有雪豹的
<jusss> onlylove: 就是电视里苹果都一样的那个桌面，我也不知是哪个
<onlylove> jusss: 不好意思从同事电脑上拿……给你个雪豹的吧
<zenNamaste> 用苹果觉得好跌价...
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/287363
<zenNamaste> 我在考虑是我用5s给我老爸黄油飞还是我用黄油飞给我老爹5s
<zenNamaste> 感觉5s不少地方还不如我的黄油飞
<adam8157> iGoogle: 赞
<iGoogle> 啥语法，以为你爸叫黄油飞呢
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 多少钱买的黄油飞?
<iGoogle> 自动出efi了。14.04
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 当时3200呢
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 现在黄油飞II都出来了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 壕
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好漂亮!
<zenNamaste> adam8157: htc的屏幕不错地说. 1080p, 看youtube很爽
 * adam8157 下个手机买亲儿子
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 亲儿子没啥好东西... n5不知道, 之前的都不好
<zenNamaste> adam8157: n4渣到爆...
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 原生rom 原生市场 不折腾
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 买htc one吧. 或者lg G2
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我的也带原生市场呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我也从不刷机从不root呀
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我的moto是自己装的gms
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我也是呀, gms安装器, 2分钟搞定呀
<jusss> iGoogle: 你两块硬盘？
<jusss> iGoogle: 还是把/装u盘了
<onlylove> 好慢……
<onlylove> jusss: http://imagebin.org/287364
<iGoogle> jusss: 。。继续猜
<adam8157> 明明是买的笔记本有内置ssd
<iGoogle> 买啥手机，继续预存换手机。越便宜的越用得久。
<jusss> iGoogle: 三块硬盘？
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> jusss: 回家去碰壁去。不看容量的。
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 学习汇编语言（ASM）用什么工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454726 Linux asm 有IDE tools kit的吗？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2014-01-18 21:04
<jusss> iGoogle: sdb才26G,猜不出
<jusss> iGoogle: 除了u盘
<onlylove> jusss: 内存
<jusss> onlylove: 是内存？
<jusss> iGoogle: 到底是啥？内存？
<onlylove> jusss: 26+6
<jusss> iGoogle: 那个sdb
<onlylove> jusss: 当然只是一个可能而已
<jusss> onlylove: .
<jusss> onlylove: 不是高分屏感觉屏幕真有点粗糙，14寸 1300*700
<onlylove> jusss: 点点毛，别耽误我玩
<onlylove> jusss: 明明是1366*768
<freeflying> onlylove, 买到票了啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 我下周末去长途站买票，不坐火车
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋啥时候回家
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 注销后无法进入登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454727 我的系统在一次意外停电后，出现注销后无法重新进入登录界面，卡死在命令行的情况。。。请问该如何解决？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hawkIdeality — 2014-01-18 21:15
<jinhao> 李瑶
<jinhao> ^k^，讲个笑话
<zenNamaste> > joke
<^k^> zenNamaste: 笑话标题:这只狗被熏傻了 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nU6IdzoCAADHStVPbAkAALrFAPo69kAAMdi426.jpg
<^k^> jinhao, 什么，当你越过一只猫和一只曲子你得到什么？ 21:22 新年快乐 : 12.109天
<adam8157> freeflying_away: 下周六
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 羡慕. 我除夕还要上班
<zenNamaste> adam8157: T_T
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我们除夕放半天, nnnnd 我请了一天的假
<onlylove> adam8157: 倒休嘛
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你现在改, 变成请半天嘛
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 或者你在灰鸡上办公就好了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 无所谓了
<jinhao> ^k^,曲子
<^k^> jinhao, 你觉得更多的身体感觉比情绪？ 21:26 新年快乐 : 12.107天
<jinhao> 飞行员年薪好高啊
<gebjgd> jinhao: 钱多了 没时间花  也是好事？
<zenNamaste> jinhao: 能高过 adam8157 ?!?!?!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 擦 你毁我
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你被毁了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 一年20+w而已
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 诅咒：你坐得飞机被毁了，你没事
<adam8157> .....
 * adam8157 求高薪
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我刚才说能高过你的时候, 以为是飞行员几百万年薪呢
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 当个体老板去。。。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 后来发现才20w+, 没啥意思
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 飞行员起薪是百万的
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 你竟然被逼婚？  你爸妈不知道你的性取向么
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 供不应求
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 怎么会..
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 只知道我性取向可以是女。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 飞行学院很多的. 里面渣渣太多了而已..
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 你不是一直搞基的么
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 不过性取向我真么想过，那应该就是女了
<imtxc> adam8157: 额
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 说什么钠。男女我都喜欢。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你的150是移动的号么?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我那天加你微信的时候给了你一个 185 的号码啊，你那天把验证码发给 150 那个号码了？ 那肯定收不到。。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 你一直搞基
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 只不过这里女的少
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 你一直搞基
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 你一直搞基
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 下地域去干活
<adam8157> imtxc: 你又换号...
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有换啊
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 巴不得
<imtxc> adam8157: 必然是你记错了……
<adam8157> imtxc: 也记的之前给你发快递的150
<adam8157> imtxc: 185又是联通... 我到底不知道是不是只支持移动...
<imtxc> adam8157: 要再试么，旁边一货有移动号码，帮你看看能收到不
<adam8157> imtxc: 来试试
<zenNamaste> 现在看adam这个nick, 特别像一直兔子
<dungeon_archl> 这里各种兔子啊
<imtxc> adam8157: lol 让你注册那些小网站
<jusss> adam8157: 删除所有空行的正则怎么写
<imtxc> jusss: 啊，今天看了第三集了
<onlylove> jusss: ^$
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<imtxc> jusss: 没有打算看下一季的欲望了
<jusss> imtxc: 莫娘终于要回来了，你认为回来的可能性有多大
<imtxc> jusss: 咋感觉越看越空了
<jusss> onlylove: 不对
<jusss> onlylove: s/^$/没删掉空行
<onlylove> jusss: 加g
<jusss> imtxc: 有总比没有强
<jusss> onlylove: global?
<onlylove> jusss: 删除空行啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你那是啥
<imtxc> jusss: vim 里面？
<adam8157> imtxc: 求解脱
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该是
<jusss> imtxc: vim
<jusss> onlylove: 不行貌似
<imtxc> jusss: :g/^$/g
<imtxc> :g/^$/d
<onlylove> imtxc: 那货经常搞稀奇古怪的东西，真心受不了
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个真心不行，是别人的号码，是我的卡的话我就帮你了 momo 乖
<adam8157> imtxc: 淘宝找了家有移动的 :)
<jusss> imtxc: g/^$/d果然可以
<onlylove> jusss: vim正则不一样的
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞
<onlylove> jusss: 下次说明白你是在哪
<imtxc> jusss: 当然可以，不可以我告诉你干嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 李老板也有强迫症啊看起来
<imtxc> onlylove: 说起来，那部dell笔记本已经出问题了 cc zenNamaste
<adam8157> imtxc: 搞定了@!!!!!!
<imtxc> onlylove: 这样说来，我还没有见过一部不用去售后的dell笔记本
<imtxc> adam8157: taobao 收个验证码多少钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 咋了
<jusss> onlylove: imtxc,为什么g/^$/可以匹配空行，而s/^$/匹配不了空行？
<adam8157> imtxc: 0.5
<onlylove> jusss: s是替换
<jusss> onlylove: 难道空行不能替换？
<onlylove> 求问那dell咋了，你还没把他带回去呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我今天突然想起来开开看看
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后屏幕花了
<imtxc> onlylove: 目测是显卡切换过程中的bug
<onlylove> imtxc: 花屏？显存吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 核显就是内存
<onlylove> jusss: 我只是不知道你把它换成啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 我猜是这样的原因，但是我没有在 bios里面找到关于禁用某个显卡的方式
<onlylove> jusss: 我的理解怎么也得是s/^$//
<adam8157> imtxc: 太开心了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你看你看，早早的找taobao大神早都解脱了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<imtxc> adam8157: 你之前是不确定移动能不能收哦？
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 之前不确定啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 以为你150也是移动呢, 你说没收到我就懵了
<imtxc> adam8157: ....
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • THINKPAD R50P老笔记本电脑了 ，想安装ubuntu，流畅不？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454728 老电脑了，不想用winxp了，想安装ubuntu，流畅不？安装什么版本比较好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovefox — 2014-01-18 21:48
<imtxc> onlylove: 早知道就不装独显驱动了……
<imtxc> adam8157: 150 那个号码可以删了
<imtxc> 好后悔放弃移动……
<onlylove> imtxc: 装，不装的话更麻烦，windows就那样
<imtxc> 联通这信号实在受不鸟了
<imtxc> 现在去买个移动号码还得实名，麻烦那
<adam8157> imtxc: 太爽了
<onlylove> imtxc: 联通也要实名，你看看路边小摊
<imtxc> 你们这些强迫症 adam8157 ..
<adam8157> imtxc: 移动兼容性真好
<imtxc> onlylove: 我买的联通没有实名哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不知道，我移动号很久之前买的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不对，是实名，但是实的别人名
<adam8157> imtxc: 淘宝有移动不实名的, 但是现在谁家都是 只要办业务就得补身份信息
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是上一个联通的3G流量卡要实名
<imtxc> onlylove: 路边小摊是哇能的
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，别去网点就没问题，一般的业务短信搞定
<jusss> onlylove: imtxc,vim能匹配汉字吗
<imtxc> jusss: 自己试啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 咱们终于吧 jusss 这个  ex 玩家拉到 vim 的坑里面来了么
<jusss> imtxc: 不能
<imtxc> jusss: P
<imtxc> jusss: 我刚试了可以
<onlylove> imtxc: 没
<onlylove> imtxc: 他只是兴趣转移了
<longlongji> 看编译选项吧
<jusss> imtxc: 我这打汉字乱码
<jusss> onlylove: imtxc,其实我打开vim后第一个动作就是按Q
<imtxc> Q 是干嘛滴
<jusss> imtxc: 你试试就知道了
<imtxc> jusss: 咋怪问题都给你遇到啊
<jusss> imtxc: vim的隐藏功能，一般人我不告诉他
<imtxc> 不知道干嘛的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得大概是命令历史记录还是啥的，好像是分两行
<onlylove> imtxc: 我经常没按上：然后按q
<imtxc> jusss: 知道了，那是 ex mode
<imtxc> jusss: map Q gq
<imtxc> onlylove: 别用正常思维理解 jusss ...
<jusss> imtxc: 在win的gvim下，vi下能输入汉字，ex输入汉字乱码，擦。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 实名又怎么样?
<imtxc> adam8157: 保不起运营商又泄漏一下数据库啥的……
<imtxc> 保不齐
<imtxc> 然后收到各种骚扰信息，多烦
<adam8157> imtxc: 那要是泄露了就是每个人都泄露了 也无所谓了吧...
<onlylove> jusss: 行编辑器是在当时条件下的特殊产物，那时候计算机还要穿纸条呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 怕泄露啥，GA那都有，没准哪天GA的泄露了
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，其实也没啥了，现在信息到处是，况且我的信息也没人关注
<yunfan> adam8157: 虽然大家都泄露了 但问题是有的人盯着你
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说你？
<yunfan> 就是big O一样  always prepare for the worst case !!!
<yunfan> onlylove: 我现实中就认识阿蛋 不需要看数据泄露
<yunfan> 可以社交工程
<imtxc> yunfan: 对了，你之前说要清空网上所有足迹的工程进度怎么样了
<yunfan> imtxc: misson impossible
<yunfan> imtxc: 只能是尽量删掉敏感的 然后等搜索引擎自然清洗掉
<yunfan> 然后涉及到的账户以后都小心扮演无害人士
<yunfan> 另开别的账户玩
<adam8157> =,=
<imtxc> =v=
<jusss> onlylove: 在vim中输入汉字显示乱码，是跟vim的编码有关？
<jusss> onlylove: 从vim.org下的vim默认Unicode？
<imtxc> jusss: 你就不能好好的用么
<onlylove> jusss: 这个不知道
<jusss> imtxc: 这是在win下才发现的问题。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 问题是他不能输入汉字，表示我输入汉字正常
<yunfan> imtxc: 我现在的百度账户就换了个随机的搜出来的头像
<onlylove> jusss: windows的默认编码是ascii
<yunfan> 我还把所有发过的帖子都审核了一遍 删掉了能泄露关键信息的
<yunfan> 其实谨慎点的话 我应该搞点投毒计划 发点透露假关键信息的帖子
<yunfan> 迷惑追踪者
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，我所有的信息都是真实的，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 真的？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你老爸给你生活费了?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额， 我是自己工作，，
<jusss> 太冷了，钻窝去
<onlylove> 掉了，7000连不上，从web爬进来
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实你当时应该考虑搞个大众化的名字，那样就很难被识别出来
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 改成 艹榴
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 或者 10086
<yunfan> onlylove: 那样不真实 别人就会放弃这个线索了
<yunfan> 最有效的还是投毒 搞一些像真数据的假数据 让他没办法判断手头的数据哪些是真 哪些是假
<yunfan> 比如你名字叫什么  定好以后  可以选择某个适当时机拿自己名字做做文章  开开玩笑什么的
<yunfan> 或者故意放张淘宝截图 泄露收货人名字 增强真实性  其实是PS的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说的是一开始的时候
<yunfan> 甚至不用PS 用firebug改网页dom 以后再截图
<yunfan> onlylove: 往者已逝 覆水难收阿  不过 东隅已逝，桑榆非晚嘛
<onlylove> 睡觉去，明天准备上班
<\q> yunfan: 你要玩 infosuicide?
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  23:43 
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  23:44 
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:这年代,连猪都变得这么时尚 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2r1SIA6aYAABEdOYgQ3gAALrUAHBs1MAAESM723.jpg
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/24279.html 笑话标题:毫无防备 :竟然是图片http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pfaISNOXAABOeld3P0gAALrCwNzrRAAAE6S184.gif
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:傻根终于找到自己的小弟弟了 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pu-IIW-0AACS8VDzol0AALrOAHd8sAAAJMJ402.jpg
<abc_> ^k^, 我的IP是什么
<^k^> abc_, 你的机器被称为庵。 23:48 新年快乐 : 12.008天
<maplebeats_> HOHO
<brest_> 请问一下
<brest_> 为什么irc有些user用whois，看不到IP？
<ofan> brest_
<gebjgd> ofan: 太晚了  可怜的娃
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-19
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在问个问题，如何修改Virtualbox 的配置文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454732 我在ubuntu server 命令行状态下， 用VBoxManage createvm --name "vm1" --register 创建的虚拟机都默认建立在 /root/ VirtualBox VMs/ 下了， 我想修改这个默认路径和目录， 准备安装到其它的目录下如何
<^k^>  ─> 操作啊？？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 aahu — 2014-01-19 1:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36330.html 笑话标题:你藏了什么东西 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/06/08/Cg-4WVJWG5eIWhKCABj29DYqprUAAMZCwHoaqUAGPcM025.gif
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:你觉得我怎么样 : 一男生为防亲戚发问,提前学习了微博中的应对方法。 过年时大姨问他有没女朋友,该男生作娇羞小媳妇。 "女朋友没有啦~不过有个男朋友,可黏我了。" 大姨败走,再没发问此君得意万分。 结果晚饭后大姨的儿子悄悄把他拉到房间里, "我注意
<^k^>  ─> 到了,这一整天你男朋友都没联系你, 别跟他了,你觉得我怎么样！"
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教，pdf虚拟打印机 怎 加 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454735 如图？ 这一步怎处理 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 eagle5678 — 2014-01-19 9:55
<helloworldawkwar> 、topic
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教，pdf虚拟打印机 这个地方怎加 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454738 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 eagle5678 — 2014-01-19 10:26
<helloworldawkwar>  /j #c_lang_cn
<Betach> 恩，这几天桌面登陆不上了？
<Betach1> :-*
<Betach1> O:-)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:霆锋哥哥那些事…… : 问:如果你是谢霆锋,你会原谅张柏芝吗? 答:你才谢霆锋呢！你们全家都是谢霆锋！！！
<xiaojunyu> ls
<Betach> 网络好差
<Betach> 这几天老是连不到
<maplebeats_> firefox是卡的怎么办0 0
<adam8157> maplebeats_: 关了
<maplebeats_> adam8157, － －
<dungeon_archl> 帅气 http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/19cu9r7qxqqbpgif/ku-xlarge.gif
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/gif
<dungeon_archl> 不过我不想喝酒
 * dungeon_archl 感觉自己的身体不好，爆发性高导致，能太快循环，对心脏压力太大。
<dungeon_archl> 正常的最高心率竟然是 220 - 年龄。。。靠。那么高。。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 12.04 挂载ntfs的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454740 root@zhangri:/# fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes
<^k^>  ─> / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00023a6a Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System /dev/sda1 * 2048 964368383 482183168 83 Linux /dev/sda2 964370430 976771071 6200321 5 Extended /dev/s …
<bakaCirno> I'm BACK
<abc_phone> test
<^k^> abc_phone:点点点. 12:45 新年快乐 : 11.469天
<yunfan> \q: 谈不上info sucide 只是一个review而已
<dungeon_archl>  The philosophy is "If we never try we can never fail".
 * dungeon_archl 的奶奶看了10多年今日说法了。
 * dungeon_archl 以前和奶奶是看评书的。
<bakaCirno> 哈哈，这次是我是真的回来啦
<onlylove> 心情不爽，吼一嗓子！
<bakaCirno> onlylove: 肿木鸟？
<onlylove> bakaCirno: 没啥……快过年了，要反逼婚
<bakaCirno> onlylove: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 反逼婚！
 * dungeon_archl 是你盟友
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=38071
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国为什么要推出“中国操作系统COS”
<bakaCirno> Cosplay Operating System
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 为了利益。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:募　捐 : 牧师正在为他的教堂募捐。他对教徒们说:"上帝已经给了你们许多恩赐。 你们应该感恩报答才对。所以,凡是今天到会的人,每人都应该捐出他的收入的十分之一。" 有一个教徒听了感动的得大声说:"十分之一不够,我们每个人都应该捐出二十分之一。"
<bakaCirno> = =
<bakaCirno> @^k^ 是机器人？
<CyrusYzGTt> 错 是 人ji合一
<bakaCirno> CyrusYzGTt: = =b
<CyrusYzGTt> bakaCirno§ 吧卡雌擼
<bakaCirno> oh.my god，我放弃啦，现在这个年代用console浏览器果然是个错误。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> bakaCirno§ 嗯，用 w3m 吧，安装 w3m-img 就可以看图片了，不过 irc 不支持图片，除非某些客户端之间支持
<bakaCirno> CyrusYzGTt: ok，我试试
<bakaCirno> CyrusYzGTt: 不错，看A岛很合适，3Q
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装了中文版的ubuntu，现在是到了“执行安装后执行的触发器”不动了，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454742 不知道怎么处理，该怎么办，都半个小时了都！！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 飞出窗口的狼 — 2014-01-19 14:13
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 触摸板中键模拟与synclient命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454743 貌似ubuntu默认没有开启触摸板三指模拟中键的功能； 于是，我使用 synclient ClickFinger3=2 来手动开启； 但是，每次重启系统之后，这个设置就丢了; 求一劳永逸的解决方案——这个触摸板的配置文件到底在哪
<^k^>  ─> 里？该它的配置文件可行吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sarrow — 2014-01-19 14:33
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 乖
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 。。。直接就识别出来了。。。
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 我被标注了么。。。
<adam8157> 没啊
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • dota2进入游戏有声音和鼠标。没图像怎么办？？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454744 可以进去，有声音和鼠标。没图像 统计信息: 发表于 由 mpofp99 — 2014-01-19 14:39
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统越來越慢，怎么提速？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454745 系统现在越來越慢，怎么清理让系统变快？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-01-19 14:41
<maplebeats_> adam8157, ubuntu touch for nexus7(2013)啥时候出呀，想想就有点小激动呢
<adam8157> maplebeats_: 我啥都不知道...
<dungeon_archl> maplebeats 把你的设备寄给 adam8157 用3个月，他就帮你搞好了，再还给你
<adam8157> 我看行
<maplebeats_> 真是个好主意
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 真菌药真贵啊。一片 ￥50，一日4片。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 干啥的
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 抗真菌
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 叫啥
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 不记得。大概是 氟康唑和氟胞嘧啶 之一。
<maplebeats_> dungeon_archl, 昨天我去科技大学走了一圈子
<dungeon_archl> maplebeats大城市的好啊。我办理港澳通行证也不能容易进去。
<bakaCirno> maplebeats_: 华中？中科大？
<bakaCirno> = =
<dungeon_archl> bakaCirno: 香港
<bakaCirno> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> maplebeats lainme 导游？
<bakaCirno> maplebeats_: 全英文授课？
<maplebeats_> dungeon_archl, 真是聪明的孩子
<maplebeats_> bakaCirno, 应该是的吧，挺好的，羡慕不已
<brest_> 求教一下，我建了一个类似这个的irc频道，怎么才能做一个机器人保证频道内始终有人？
<Jack77213> brest_: ?
<Jack77213> brest_: ChanServ ?
<brest_> Jack77213: 是啊，怎么加那个？
<brest_> Jack77213: google了半天没找到
<Jack77213> brest_: 你的nick貌似要先注册。。。
<brest_> ChanServ: 我已经注册了，频道也注册了，不是现在用的这个nickname
<brest_> Jack77213: 然后设了topic和entrymsg，不过频道一没人，再登陆就都没了
<brest_> Jack77213: 查了查说是要放一个机器人进来
<Jack77213> /msg ChanServ SET #chan GUARD ON
<kk> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:谁的脚 : 清晨,上班的人都急急忙忙地去赶车,车里挤得满满的,连转个身都不可能,这时,又挤上来个大胖子,他发现自己踩着了别人的脚,便大吼道:嘿,我踩着准的脚啦?对不起！如果那只脚没穿袜子,就是我的脚！
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • GNOME 3.10 将在 Ubuntu 14.04 被提供安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454747 GNOME3.10 将可以从Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 的 Ubuntu 软件中心提供安装。 更多详情 http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20140119/147672.html Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2014-01-19 15:57
<^k^> 新 好久没活动了，发帖少于50的人们，想要什么活动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454748 不说没新年气氛， IRC 也没几个新人。不爽。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2014-01-19 16:02
 * dungeon_archl 期待被踢
<dungeon_archl> maplebeats 刚才你回复了么，我掉线了。。。
<maplebeats_> dungeon_archl, 忘了
<dungeon_archl> maplebeats 呃。。。我看到了 log
<bakaCirno> 我是新人哟
 * dungeon_archl 打 maplebeats 一拳。。。
<dungeon_archl> bakaCirno: 哦。哦。排队接受惩罚去？
<bakaCirno> dungeon_archl: = =b
<bakaCirno> dungeon_archl: 求奖励
<dungeon_archl> bakaCirno: 。不知道怎么奖励。
<bakaCirno> dungeon_archl: 黑丝妹子x1
<dungeon_archl> bakaCirno:  呃。你蠢蛋啊。
<dungeon_archl> bakaCirno: 那种事情只有妹子能决定
<bakaCirno> dungeon_archl:  那，黑丝汉子x1？我不挑食
<dungeon_archl> bakaCirno: 哦。我觉得还是惩罚你最好了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wget 批量下载图片 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454749 http://pe.ibcas.ac.cn/latin/image/ 目录下有712张从1.gif~712.gif的图片 可以使用wget 单张下载 或是用比较笨的办法txt中逐条编辑网址然后wget -i xx.txt 之后觉得这么干很傻 试了下脚本 #!/bin/sh for ((i=1;i<=712;i++)) do wget http://pe.ibcas
<^k^>  ─> .ac.cn/latin/image/$i.gif 提示 Syntax error: Bad for loop variable 我想知道这个错在哪里了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtchen — 2014-01-19 16:31
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wget 批量下载图片 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454750 http://pe.ibcas.ac.cn/latin/image/ 目录下有712张从1.gif~712.gif的图片 可以使用wget 单张下载 或是用比较笨的办法txt中逐条编辑网址然后wget -i xx.txt 之后觉得这么干很傻 试了下脚本 #!/bin/sh for ((i=1;i<=712;i++)) do wget http://pe.ibcas
<^k^>  ─> .ac.cn/latin/image/$i.gif 提示 Syntax error: Bad for loop variable 我想知道这个错在哪里了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtchen — 2014-01-19 16:32
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:母亲与银行 : 一位喜剧演员向人说起,年幼时每次向母亲要钱,母亲总是说:"你以为我像什么,像银行?" "其实,"这位演员说:"对一个十多岁的孩子来说,父母本来就是银行。要是真的自己去银行向人家要钱,出纳准会说:'你以为我像什么,像你妈?'"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么样才能不弹窗口提示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454751 我用的是UbuntuKylin13.10版，每次在听歌的时候，每换一首歌都会在右上角弹出一个窗口，我的电脑配置比较低，在进行其它操作的时候一弹窗就会卡，有没有什么方法能在换歌的时候不弹窗？由于不会上传
<^k^>  ─> 图片，所以没法上图，弹出的这个窗口不止是听歌的时候才会弹，进行其它操作的时候也会弹窗提示的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014- …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 里面的中文字体挺好看的，是啥字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454752 里面的中文字体挺好看的，是啥字体？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jobinson99 — 2014-01-19 18:22
<chenshaoju> 头疼，好像感冒了。
<gebjgd> chenshaoju: 来一管
<gebjgd> chenshaoju: 马上病除
<zenNamaste> gebjgd: 你说的对.
<chenshaoju> zenNamaste: gebjgd: 节操碎了一地
<zenNamaste> gebjgd: 但是, 万一他是撸太多, 所以才病的... 你还让他撸, 就要了他命了.
<zenNamaste> gebjgd: 所以, 要对症下药.
<gebjgd> zenNamaste: XD
<zenNamaste> chenshaoju: 如果你最近没撸, 那你需要来一撸, 如果你最近撸了很多, 那你需要休息几天.  <- zenNamaste 是对症下药的好医生
<chenshaoju>  zenNamaste: 群众纷纷点赞
<zwindl> test
<^k^> zwindl:点点点. 19:09 新年快乐 : 11.202天
<stmsgebjgd> Quassel 是个好客户端
<stmsgebjgd> KDE是个好DE
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 晚上吃啥
<zenNamaste> adam
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我喝得粥, 炒了个白菜, 炒了个豆腐
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 吃得馒头
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 赞
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我爷爷奶奶晚上喜欢喝粥 + 清淡的东西.
<maplebeats_> stmsgebjgd, kde确实不错
<zenNamaste> e18还没用过, 挺想试试看的.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:找谁结婚? : "我该怎么办?"一位想结婚的年青人对他的朋友说。 "每一个我带回家的女友,我母亲都不喜欢。" "这个好办,"他朋友建议"你只要找一个各方面都像你母亲的就可以了。" "我试过了,"这个可怜人说,"但是,我父亲又不喜欢。"
<stmsgebjgd> maplebeats_: 老本子  上网本都无压力啊
<maplebeats_> 我好后悔啊，居然在这里编译GCC。。。
<maplebeats_> 蛋都碎了
<adam8157> maplebeats_: ...
<maplebeats_> adam8157, gcc要编多久，我好像已经编了好久好久了。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的sss应该好了
<dungeon_archl>  zenNamaste 我今天用微波炉烤 300g肉，过头了。
<adam8157> maplebeats_: 一个小时?
 * dungeon_archl 失败
<stmsgebjgd> maplebeats_: 编译gcc 你真蛋疼
<maplebeats_> adam8157, 我擦，不早说，我就不手贱了，去编什么gcc
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 糊了?
<adam8157> imtxc: 我薅了公司的tunnel
<dungeon_archl> 还编译 gcc
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 不是，就是老了。
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 不嫩
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 那还好, 我更喜欢烤箱
<imtxc> adam8157: 羡慕
<zenNamaste> 不喜欢微波炉
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 羡慕.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 快嘛? 是lp提供的?
<adam8157> ...
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 微波炉烤肉需要倒汁水，我做的太晚了。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你丫薅的公司宽带+vpn....
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 没有专门的微波炉陶瓷烤架子
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 宽带? 电信的, 不是公司的.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我手里有几个编译服务器, 有几个有login的服务器, 有内部用得openstack...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: vpn是为了连回公司.
<imtxc> 不是报销嘛
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 外网直接访问?
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 就是 ppa 的编译服务器么。。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 有跳板
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 反正, 不如 adam厉害.
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 不是
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 跳板! 反向ssh?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 相当于代理吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好顶赞.
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 你之前给我说的梳打饼干么
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 吃了两包了，嚼不动了
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 我刚好在准备买饼干，你怎么知道。可是我没说过啊。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 不记得
<imtxc> 今天风太大，不想出去吃饭了
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 饼干什么的好？卡夫是啥牌子？
<ahe> kraft
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 我不知道啊
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: lainme 推荐的珍妮饼干挺好吃得.
<ahe> 美国的
<dungeon_archl> imtxc:  soda 饼干和普通饼干有区别么
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 哦。
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 今儿是我第一次买饼干吃
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 呀。其实我自己从来没买过。。。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 只吃别人买的。。。
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 哦。我看看。。。
<imtxc> 反正我买的这个啥“太平”的，就不要买了 dungeon_archl
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 是 taobao上的？
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 恩.
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 哦。
<imtxc> 不喝水直接咽不下去
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%D5%E4%C4%DD%B1%FD%B8%C9&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&sourceId=tb.index&spm=&initiative_id=tbindexz_20140119
<^k^> ⇪ t: 珍妮饼干_淘宝搜索
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 正是我加在购物车上的，你妹竟然盗我帐号。。。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 你怎么猜到我密码的。。。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 不过太贵了. 只舍得给妹子买, 舍不得自己吃
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: imtxc 偷了我帐号。。。
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 那怎么办? 给你 op让你kickban他?
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 你的购物车上有啥
<imtxc> 别闹别闹
<zenNamaste> 这样不厚道呀...
<imtxc> 我的 znc 好不容易活了
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 我不知道他偷了我多少帐号密码。。。
<dungeon_archl> lol
<dungeon_archl> 命名规则都是类似的。。。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc:  快承认。。。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 有卡夫太平梳打饼干海苔味400g
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 难道你黑进 amazon 了？
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 不对啊
<zenNamaste> 太平是卡夫的?
<zenNamaste> 我了个擦
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 我买的是“太平”，没有卡夫啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 确认了一下，没有卡夫俩字的
<dungeon_archl> imtxc:  大字 太平 商标 卡夫。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 我吃的也不是卡夫的...
<zenNamaste> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.yz23qO&id=35388635371&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<zenNamaste> 喜欢软曲奇.
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 美国进口 培珀莉 非凡农庄布朗尼黑巧克力块软曲奇饼干 244g 价格:29.80 元
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 我从小吃。但是好贵。一次只能吃半个。16元  ~24元 1斤。本地烘烤。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 是呀, 好贵
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 不过好在我几乎很少吃零食.
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 所以偶尔买一次贵的也没啥倒是
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 。。。我以前是把零食当饭的。。。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: .. .. .. ..
<dungeon_archl> 所以只吃菜也行。。。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 那你的牙...
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 修整了
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 以前我奶奶每周给我家买2斤点心
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 桃酥 三角酥  之类的。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 唉, 我喜欢吃红糖烧饼
<maplebeats_> dungeon_archl, 邮我两斤
 * dungeon_archl 牙疼。。。
<dungeon_archl> maplebeats 多少年前了，现在学校的点心房都关闭了
<dungeon_archl> maplebeats 以前还可以用饭票买点心哈
 * dungeon_archl 小时候拿着饭票到学校外面人家不认。。。
<dungeon_archl> lol
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 那是什么没知道啊。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 糖火烧, 特别好吃.
 * zenNamaste 喜欢红糖
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 我这里卖的很多是回人风味的点心——附近的青州很多人。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 我这里也是很多回教的人
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 而且, 建国之后, 给回教弄了个回族... 竟然成立了一个新的种族...
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 我吃的回人蛋糕数量堪比吃过的馒头数量。，
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 哦。是么。。。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: .. 那你吃国他们的烤馕吗?
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 夹咸菜吃, 挺好吃得, 陪粥
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 呃。我吃咸菜只吃少量种类，榨菜和地环和甜蒜和香椿芽
<zenNamaste> 香椿芽大爱!
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 饼的种类太多。不知道哪种。。。
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 不过因为我这里本地的饼太强势，应该没吃过。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 恩, 山东煎饼... 我更喜欢天津煎饼, 因为我喜欢软的食物
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 说实话，就是潍坊的产品根本就没怎么往外地传。。。
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 就是周围的临近城市都没有。。。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 哦, 那我肯定没吃过
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 杠子头火烧——是我见过最硬的面食。。。
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 小时候都吃不了，长大了才能咬动
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 那我坚决不碰! 哈哈哈
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 烤干了。
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 不喜欢 喜欢糖火烧
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 嗬嗬。这里人不太吃甜。
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 硬火烧，非常适合泡汤吃
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: 我不知道糖火烧是不是回回的做法, 但是这里的回回都卖糖火烧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有什么软件画只大黄鸭和鸭妈妈呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454753 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 大黄鸭背后，会有个很大咯妈妈！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 大黄鸭 — 2014-01-19 19:40
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 糖火烧有吃过。还有甜油饼哈
<gebjgd> 火烧是回族的东西？
<gebjgd> 从小吃到的人表示完全不知奥
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 火烧种类太多了。
<zenNamaste> gebjgd: 特指某种糖火烧...
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 就像面包种类太多了一样。。。
<dungeon_archl> 馒头种类太少了
<zenNamaste> gebjgd: 回族也是在建国之后才有的, 之前跟汉族一样呀
 * dungeon_archl 想吃大米面馒头
<zenNamaste> gebjgd: 只是回教而已.
<bakaCirno> 初学者园地是用来灌水的么。。。
<bakaCirno> 大黄鸭都出来啦。。。
<imtxc> 火烧是个啥
 * imtxc 表示在西北就没听说过火烧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=d65vpvb07JO2hUhdOgjZPfAZ8mgh6Lqe4qwvdjqupBKdAy0ebXWFzx5u0nfOdA8i
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 火烧_百度百科
<zenNamaste> dungeon_archl: imtxc: 大爱! http://baike.baidu.com/view/104045.htm
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 糖火烧_百度百科
<imtxc> 回族人不做这么丑的吃的
<imtxc> 你跟卖这玩意儿的回族人买肘子他都卖给你
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 呸!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 老子是在牛街买的!
<imtxc> 猪头肉都有，不信你问问 lol  zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 牛街, 懂?
<imtxc> 听说过啊
<imtxc> 好多冒牌回族人嘛
<imtxc> 做小吃骗人的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 回族人那么多, 还需要冒充?!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啊，这也分情况
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 如果招牌上写“正宗×××” 的， 那就肯定是冒牌的没跑了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 聚宝源呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://www.dianping.com/shop/513329
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 聚宝源电话,地址,价格,营业时间(图)-北京-大众点评网
<imtxc> 啥啥啥，这里面卖的都啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 里面是火锅, 外面也有各种酱牛肉/羊肉/烧饼/包子之类的东西
 * zenNamaste nnnd, 饿了
<imtxc> 这样啊
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 你不是喝粥了嘛
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 看来喝得不够
 * zenNamaste 锻炼去. 
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu 12.04 更新完后进不去了。。启动卡在右上角一个ok http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454754 在vmware里装的 xubuntu 12.04，装完后系统提示update，我都更新了， 完了后启动就这样了，启动卡在黑屏，右上角显示一个ok就不动了 xubuntu.png 按ctrl+alt+F1能进命令行，这里能修复
<^k^>  ─> 么。。 xubuntu2.png 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aj3423 — 2014-01-19 20:21
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • mldonkey ppa 源 开启upnp支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454755 默认开启upnp特性版本 Code: codesudo apt-add-repository ppa:lyc256/mldonkey 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyc256 — 2014-01-19 20:28
<bakaCirno> = =guo kuai 有知道的么？
<bakaCirno> 发音是那样，我不知道是哪两个字
<arinya> nslooup 默认的server怎么是127.0.0.1?
<dungeon_archl> imt
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 喝大米粥啊。我最喜欢的
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 用1碗米，10碗水的比例压力锅20分钟以上。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 唯一我能一次喝2L的食物。
<dungeon_archl> zenNamaste: 竟然不卖饼干了。。。
<imtxc> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 怎么？
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 牛奶我只能连续喝一升。
<imtxc> dungeon_archl: 没发现你还是猛男
<dungeon_archl> imtxc: 呃 猛男是啥？。
<dungeon_archl> g 猛男
<^k^> dungeon_archl: 猛男 http://lmgtfy.com/ 銘傑| 国外肌肉|猛男|个人秀各种肉欲各种好看各种肉欲~各种好看~
<dungeon_archl> imtxc:  明白了。。。
<jusss> 太冷了
<jusss> 好安静呀
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<hoxily> jusss: 好
<jusss> hoxily: 有什么好种子没
<arinya> 为什么我在evince中搜索框中无法使用fcitx?
<lucky__> jusss: 你有没有华尔街之狼的种子？
<arinya> 12.04
<arinya> fcitx 4.2.0
<jusss> lucky__: http://thepiratebay.ee/torrent/9457415/The%20Wolf%20of%20Wall%20Street%20[%202013%20]%201080p%20BLURAY%20x264%20DiMENSiON
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ The Wolf of Wall Street [ 2013 ] 1080p BLURAY x264 DiMENSiON (download torrent) - TPB
<zenNamaste> 找种子这么简单的事情, 也需要别人帮忙...
<lucky__> 这个种子我找了好多天了
<zenNamaste> 弯弯一搜, 也就3分钟, 就找到了....
<jusss> ...
<bakaCirno> 居然来个求种的。。。
<jusss> zenNamaste: 你在弯弯给我搜下泷泽萝拉的，我还没看过她的
<zenNamaste> bakaCirno: 这里基本不限制话题.
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1003887
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我有片子, 不好看
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 北京地铁男青年打架叫嚣“你才住地下室” - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我还没看过她的
<adam8157> 根本不像真想打架的样子
 * jusss 好几天前下了贫嘴张茉莉的一天，一直没看，这翻译。。。
<jusss> blue jasmine
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 为什么evince中搜索框中无法输入中文（fcitx 4.2.0） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454758 ubuntu 12.04.3 fcitx 4.2.0 pdf阅读器中无法用fcitx进行中文查找，在查找框中，无法调出fcitx输入法 统计信息: 发表于 由 arinya — 2014-01-19 21:13
<zenNamaste> jusss: http://torrentz.cd/ced6a3007eec038ee28cd8df0de1bd0d0acde41e/-ABS-130-Rola-Takizawa-2-Days-1-Night-Beautiful-Young-Lady-By-Reservation-Only-24-AV-Debut.torrent
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Download [ABS-130] Rola Takizawa 2 Days 1 Night Beautiful Young Lady By Reservation Only 24 AV Debut Torrent - Torrentz.CD
<bakaCirno> = =看到abs130我觉得要瞎眼啦
 * zenNamaste 从不下av
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 弯弯是什么
<zenNamaste> 海盗湾
<lucky__> jusss: 华尔街之狼你看过了吗
<bakaCirno> lucky__: 我在新浪爱问上看到一个种
<jusss> lucky__: 没，在等yify的1080p
<jusss> yify压制的水平真心高
<zenNamaste> adam8157: lol 这架打得 怎么就扯到地下室了? 没懂
<lucky__> jusss: bluray还满足不了你啊？
<jusss> zenNamaste: 404 File not found!
<jusss> lucky__: ...
<jusss> lucky__: 女生什么时候喜欢看华尔街之狼这种带“狼”的电影了。。。
<zenNamaste> jusss: http://thetorrent.org/CED6A3007EEC038EE28CD8DF0DE1BD0D0ACDE41E.torrent
<jusss> s/狼/x狼
<^k^> ⇪ t: TheTorrent.org - CED6A3007EEC038EE28CD8DF0DE1BD0D0ACDE41E
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助：GCC编译不通过 /bin: Permission denied http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454759 xiaodu@xiaodu-Lenovo-G470:~/work$ gcc new.c -o new /usr/bin/ld: 1: /usr/bin/ld: /bin: Permission denied /usr/bin/ld: 2: /usr/bin/ld: new.c: not found /usr/bin/ld: 3: /usr/bin/ld: new.c: not found /usr/bin/ld: 4: /usr/bin/ld: new.c: not found /usr/
<^k^>  ─> bin/ld: 5: /usr/bin/ld: new.c: not found /usr/bin/ld: 6: /usr/bin/ld: new.c: not found /usr/bin/ld: 7: /usr/bin/ld: new.c: not found /usr/bin/ld: 8: /usr/bin/ld: new.c: not found /u …
<jusss> zenNamaste: 嗯，这次能下了
<zenNamaste> jusss: 滚粗, 这就是刚才给你的链接里面点出来的
<jusss> zenNamaste: 360据说年会请泷泽萝拉了，还有公司请波多野结衣的，你们公司年会请谁呀？
<zenNamaste> jusss: sm常
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ^^
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那是谁
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那是谁
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 着你都不认识?
<lucky__> jusss: 冲小李子去看的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 以前在suse那个, 后来来rh了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 谁啊
<jusss> lucky__: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: rh的年会请他去了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 谁啊??
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 忘了叫啥了. 是现在rh大中华区老大?
<jusss> lucky__: ”小李子不管变老变胖变高变矮，总有人喜欢他“ 豆瓣评论
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 没意思
<zenNamaste> adam8157: lol~ 当然没意思了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你又不是没参加过
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我那次就我们桌喝酒 还行
<jusss> adam8157: 你们呢，你们公司年会请谁呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦, 那你还不错
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你在rh待了多久呀?
<adam8157> jusss: 我
<jusss> adam8157: ...
<jusss> adam8157: 你也去日本拍片发展了？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 1y7m
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩.
<adam8157> jusss: ...
<lucky__> jusss: 小李子好有型XD
<maplebeats_> adam8157, 你在日本拍片》
<adam8157> maplebeats_: ...
<jusss> adam8157: lucky__说你好有型， lol
<adam8157> 莱昂纳多
<jusss> maplebeats_: 万恶的tx,你们据说年终奖发很多？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不用客气.
<maplebeats_> jusss, 关我P事
<lucky__> jusss: 而且小李没拍啥烂片吧
<jusss> maplebeats_: 你是游戏部门的吗？给我身装备吧
<maplebeats_> adam8157, 拍了啥片子，给我看看
<maplebeats_> jusss, qu si
<adam8157> maplebeats_: 羞羞
<jusss> lucky__: 嗯，几乎没有
<jusss> lucky__: 就是被爆开过多p的party
<lucky__> jusss: o_O
<jusss> lucky__: 这是真的
<jusss> lucky__: 据说生活作风很不严谨
<jusss> lucky__: 像那个意大利总理似的
<lucky__> jusss: 大腕的生活都那样 整天就想着法子玩
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我10Mb电信光纤，下国外种子，0kb
<jusss> zenNamaste: 这是怎么回事
<jusss> zenNamaste: 很多国外种子，都是几kb
<jusss> 下不了电影，要这10mb光纤有毛用
 * adam8157 准备写的patch拖延了几个月是什么水平?
<jusss> zenNamaste: 你用lisp?
<zenNamaste> jusss: elisp, 偶尔需要写几行
<jusss> zenNamaste: 1 word blocks是多大？
<zenNamaste> jusss: 啥东西? 没上下文, 谁知道 就算有上下文, 我也不知道, 你去问别人
<jusss> zenNamaste: http://www.gnu.org/software/mit-scheme/documentation/mit-scheme-user/Microcode-Environment-Variables.html#Microcode-Environment-Variables
<^k^> ⇪ t: Microcode Environment Variables - MIT/GNU Scheme 9.1
<zenNamaste> 看煎蛋呢, 没时间
<jusss> zenNamaste: The size of the heap, in 1024-word blocks; overridden by --heap. The default value depends on the architecture: for 32-bit machines the default is `4096', and for 64-bit machines the default is `16384'.
<jusss> 这个1024 word blocks是多大
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a84d6935gw1eco43d2lfrj20dl09fjtk.jpg
<lujun997`> 1024-word是一个单词吧,一个word是两个byte?所以是2K大小么?
<lujun997`> 瞎猜的
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> adam8157, 淘宝都没快递发货了
<jusss> adam8157: 这个1024 word blocks是多大呀。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 有好消息没?
<lujun997`> 晕倒,后面有说明
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 13.10 怎么安全的弹出U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454762 lubuntu 13.10在默认情况下没有弹出U盘的选项!请问怎么设置能安全的弹出U盘？搜索了，没有这方面的解答！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuhuiyaolan — 2014-01-19 21:42
<freeflying> adam8157, 真谈黄了
<jusss> lujun997`: ?
<jusss> lujun997`: 哪里？
<lujun997`> 对于32位来说是4K,对于64位来说是16K
<lujun997`> word，与系统硬件（总线、cpu命令字位数等）有关，如数据总线为16位，则1word为2byte。32位 1word为4byte。
<lujun997`> 你看看是不是http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=YDEHulD8qyMCAVaFo2pVq8uoHwrFdNNA-vV5qqPRSMHtOay9366Ekn8d5JtdUWDyXMGlJ1E9QpwRY_0Dh9i6e_
<^k^> lujun997`: ⇪ byte,bit,word如何换算_百度知道
<jusss> lujun997`: 那这个1024 word blocks?
<lujun997`> 是的,我就是在百度知道里面查到的
<lujun997`> 就是说这个单位是以1024-word来计算的
<jusss> lujun997`: 还是不懂。。。
<zenNamaste> ... 真扯淡.
<lujun997`> 如果设置的值为1,就是1024-word的大小,如果是2就是2个1024-word的大小
<jusss> 。。。
<lucky__> google now是不是没有中文服务？
<jusss> lujun997`: 额，那这个blocks
<lujun997`> 所以我说1024-word是一个单词,修饰block
<jusss> lujun997`: 还是不懂。。。
<zenNamaste> 1024-word blocks 本身是一个单位.
<lujun997`> 就是说heap是以某个block为单位计算的
<lujun997`> 这个block的大小就是1024-word
<zenNamaste> 在32位下面, MITSCHEME_HEAP的值是4096个(1024-word blocks)
<zenNamaste> 这句话就是在说这个
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那这个1024-word是啥
<zenNamaste> 一个word, 16bit
<zenNamaste> jusss: 1024个, 自己算
<jusss> zenNamaste: 这个blocks不是文件系统那个blocks?
<zenNamaste> jusss: 没半毛钱关系
<zenNamaste> jusss: 也不是ruby里面的block
<lujun997`> ......
<jusss> ...
<zenNamaste> jusss: block, 翻译成汉语, 一堆
<lujun997`> 也不是街区的哪个block,^_^
<zenNamaste> jusss: 就跟, 你在这里面有个in, 这个in在哪儿都tmd用 block在哪里也都用
<jusss> zenNamaste: 还是迷糊了，32位下，1024-word就是1024*4 Byte, 64位，1024-word就是1024* 16 Byte?
<zenNamaste> jusss: 说啥呢? 听不懂你问啥
<lujun997`> 其实,我觉得这个default value指的可能是heap的大小,而不是1024-block的大小
<zenNamaste> jusss: 一个word, 16bit, 有啥难以理解的?
<jusss> zenNamaste: 问 64位下 1024-word blocks的大小
<zenNamaste> jusss: 不区分多少位, 都是 1024 * 16bit
<zenNamaste> jusss: nnnd, 你丫是英语和基本功都不过关
<zenNamaste> The size of the heap, in 1024-word blocks;   我来帮你解释.
<jusss> zenNamaste: 1word=2Byte 硬性规定？
<zenNamaste> jusss: 是的.
<zenNamaste> jusss: 假设, a 代替 1024-word blocks, 那么就是 The size of the heap, in a
<zenNamaste> jusss: 这个能明白吧
<zenNamaste> 这句话的翻译就是, heap的打小, 单位用a
<jusss> zenNamaste: 嗯
<zenNamaste> in 在这里表示, 用xx单位来形容heap的打小
<zenNamaste> 大小
<zenNamaste> 就跟用"个"来表示苹果一样, 个是单位, 1024-word block也是单位
<jusss> zenNamaste: 貌似网上说的64位的一个word为8Byte
<zenNamaste> jusss: 啥网?
<jusss> zenNamaste: http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=rhXmwNUe06aPKINz6QlEdBUfY0WJx-yzvTLedkLUkFgcD1qwcNHt80o3xXdeG6PmOPLji_0SqzGnXr6BP47hrC3Mwk5tWIiGT6pgnyXCM8m
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 字,字节,字长,位区别与联系_百度文库
<zenNamaste> jusss: 懒得看.
<lujun997`> 问问,lurker在IRC系统里面表示什么意思?
<zenNamaste> lujun997`: 类似论坛里"潜水艇"
<lujun997`> 原来如此
<lujun997`> 这么说IRC里也有隐身状态吗?
<zenNamaste> 我擦... 我弄混了?
<zenNamaste> 我擦, 我还真弄混了
<lujun997`> — User Option: erc-lurker-hide-list
<lujun997`>  
<lujun997`>     Like erc-hide-list, but only applies to messages sent by lurkers. The function erc-lurker-p determines whether a given nickname is considerd a lurker. 这句话的意思难道是说,只对隐身状态的人发出的消息有效么?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 蝉屎
<zenNamaste> nnnd, 我错了
<lujun997`> 关于word的意思,确实很晕
<zenNamaste> jusss: nnnn的, 我说错了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 好无聊啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 刚吃了一根香肠
<\q> zenNamaste: adam8157 用不用 http://modules.sourceforge.net/man/modulefile.html 管理非倉庫裏的模塊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Man page of MODULEFILE
<zenNamaste> \q: 不用.
<lujun997`> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=MnY1KaqvOOraTSQR6n_6dIK3mdEw-VK5eghrLWxU3qxGphiwBCMjCTwPtJJuo2R2gmaFGS87Vwo_A2ju_Vi0eK,这里题目说1word=2byte,回答说是跟系统总线有关的.我觉得可能回答里说的才是正确的
<^k^> lujun997`: ⇪ 百度--您的访问出错了
<zenNamaste> lujun997`: 对.
<lujun997`> 就是搜索byte,bit,word如何换算
<jusss> zenNamaste: 哪错了？对着呀
<zenNamaste> jusss: The term word has a different meaning depending on the CPU. On some
<zenNamaste> CPUs a word is a 16-bit object. On others a word is a 32-bit or 64-bit object.
<zenNamaste> In this text, we’ll adopt the 80x86 terminology and define a word to be a
<zenNamaste> 16-bit quantity.
<adam8157> \q: 不知道这是啥...
<lujun997`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_%28data_type%29
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Word (computer architecture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<lujun997`> n computing, word is a term for the natural unit of data used by a particular processor design
<lujun997`> in computing, word is a term for the natural unit of data used by a particular processor design
<lujun997`> 所以,应该就是总线传输一次的数据量吧
<jusss> zenNamaste: 在IA-32中，“字”的含义仍然为16位，尽管事实上它运行起来（特别是当默认操作数为32位时）更像一台32位计算机。类似地，在更新型的x86-64构架中，“字”仍然是16位的，虽然64位操作数更为常见。
<jusss> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%AD%97_(%E8%AE%A1%E7%AE%97%E6%9C%BA)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 字 (计算机) - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<zenNamaste> jusss: 对呀, 我也是这么记得的, 但是, 我刚看很多书都说字是总线字长
<zenNamaste> jusss: nnnnd, 可能是两个不同概念? 所以我说我给弄混了
<zenNamaste> jusss: 因为现在汇编, 还是movq   q表示四个字, 就是64bit的操作. 64/4 = 16嘛
<jusss> zenNamaste: 这种概念性的东西咋没统一说法
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454763 联想g490at-i3230linpus系统宽带怎么连接 统计信息: 发表于 由 18020470261 — 2014-01-19 22:10
<zenNamaste> jusss: nnnnd, 不管了, 反正我就当是16个bit就行了.
<lujun997`> 疯了,有必要为了个word这么较真吗......
<zenNamaste> lujun997`: 为我的智商讨个说法而已.
<jusss> 因为x86系统的字定义为16位（不论实际的机器上工作在那个基本位长上的）
<zenNamaste> lujun997`: 要是突然发现原来我一直都理解错了, 那还是挺恐怖的, 还好我翻看了一下64bit的汇编, 发现我说的没错...
<\q> zenNamaste: 管理同類軟件的不同替代品時用什麼工具。這是我現在發現的還能用的東西
<jusss> zenNamaste: wiki上的意思貌似是只要是x86结构，不管是64bit还是32bit，一个word都是16bit
<zenNamaste> \q: 为什么会有这种需求呢?
<lujun997`> 好吧,顺便问问,怎么在IRC里做到指明给谁发送message呢?
<zenNamaste> lujun997`: IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<\q> zenNamaste: 不是包管理器安裝的，要配置 LD_LIBRARY_PATH PATH 之類的，可能有多種版本。光用 stow 不足
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我快把tcms和beaker集成了. 然后自动跑, 每月月圆的时候跑
<lujun997`> 哦,原来如此,IRC果然博大精深啊,多谢了
<adam8157> ...
<lujun997`> lujun9972: 自言自语
<zenNamaste> \q: 哦, 确实有用, 这样说的话. 上次我用hotkey的lib的时候, 就是两个版本, 被我删了一个才行
<\q> word 是個不精確的詞，通常指機器自然數據處理單位或者特指16bit
<lujun997`> 陆军
<\q> zenNamaste: 什麼hotkey
<zenNamaste> \q: 一个实现hotkey的库, 我去看看叫啥
<lujun997`> \whoami
<lujun997`> lujun9972`:自言自语
<abc_phone> test
<^k^> abc_phone:点点点. 22:20 新年快乐 : 11.069天
<lujun997`> abc_phone: 新年快乐
<zenNamaste> keybinder
<zenNamaste> 恩, 这个库
<bakaCirn1> 各位学python有木有什么指导？
<abc_phone> lujun997`, 。。还有11.068天才新年呢
<lujun9972> 算起来也不到0.5个月吧，根据四舍五入原则，你懂的
<zenNamaste> 有没有什么网站提供接口, 来查询当天的月亮是不是满月?
<zenNamaste> 我要在满月的时候跑job
<lujun9972> 你要狼人变身才能完成这个job？
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那这个1024-word blocks就是2048Byte?
<lujun9972> 不能简化为每个月16号么？
<zenNamaste> lujun9972: 恩, 如果是阴天, 就不跑了
<zenNamaste> lujun9972: 因为那天不能变身.
<abc_phone> 哇！czh用megoo
<jusss> zenNamaste: heap的单位是1024-word,在32位上是4096 个1024-word, 在64位上是 16K个1024-word?
<jusss> 这次对了吧
<zenNamaste> jusss: 恩.
<jusss> 我理解力太差了。。。
<zenNamaste> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Optimizations/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Optimizations
<jusss> zenNamaste: 1024-word也才2048Byte吧，4096*2048= 8388608B=8192KB=8MB , 在32位上，heap才8MB? 太小了吧。。。
<zenNamaste>  Distribution kernels (at least Fedora's) work fine with and without initrd   我擦, 我一直不知道.
<zenNamaste> jusss: 谁知道.
<jusss> zenNamaste: 它直接说heap大小是0~8MB不就行了，绕那么多弯子干嘛，哎，
<x007007007> @zenNamaste,你需要月历转换和天气查询。。。我建议你准备一个摄像机，，这样就知道是否真的变身
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 联想g490at-i3230linpus系统宽带怎么连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454764 大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 18020470261 — 2014-01-19 22:19
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 就天气查询吧. 摄像机 + 计算机视觉, 太难.
<x007007007> 不是，摄像机是确保知道你是否是狼人。。
<zenNamaste> x007007007: ... ...
<x007007007> 月历查询+天气基本确保可知道有没有满月出现
<lujun997`> IRC里有表示大小的的命令吗?我向表示一下
<lujun997`> 表示大笑
 * lujun997` 捧腹大笑
<lujun997`> \quit
<yunfan> jusss: heap只是个堆的概念 没有硬性规定阿
<yunfan> 何况是可以调整的
<jusss> yunfan: 我设置--heap 4096，它说我要求分配的太大了。。。
<jusss> yunfan: 才8M,
<xiaojunyu> 呼叫鸟王
<onlylove> 鸟王是啥
<xiaojunyu> -_-#他说他在，一朋友
<onlylove> yunfan: jusss经常搞稀奇古怪的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 这次不是我的问题，是他们写的太让人难以理解了，
<onlylove> jusss: 你直接说母语不是英文好了
<onlylove> jusss: 那些长的要命的man反正我看着头大
<arinya> :-D
<jusss> onlylove: 他们说大小，直接说范围多好，非得用1024-word blocks做单位，然后在说32位有4096个，64位有16K个，
<jusss> onlylove: 我还以为blocks是文件系统那个blocks然后很迷惑，搞半天貌似不是，
<zenNamaste> jusss: 为了说明你在指定--heap=2048的时候, 是2048个什么
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是玩BSD不得死翘翘啊，BSD的partition还不是分区的意思呢
<jusss> zenNamaste: 直接说单位是Byte, --heap=2048 大家就都知道是2048B了，多简洁明了
<jusss> zenNamaste: 因为gnu那就只提供了32版本的，我用--heap 4096居然说要求分配的太大了。。。
<xiaojunyu> 嗯
<xiaojunyu> -_-#
<jusss> 睡觉去了
<xiaojunyu> l
<Betach> 这几天怎么了？
<arinya> 为什么一搜索都说ibus-sunpinyin好用。而我觉得ibus-pinyin好用？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<markeylia> 刚进入英文的irc
<markeylia> irc 是不是群的意思
<markeylia> 好久没玩linux
<mindcat> mmmm
<mindcat> 喵喵喵喵！ android->ssh server->irssi路过喵
<markeylia> 没有人不好玩
<markeylia> gtalk也玩不了了
<gebjgd> 小白来袭
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • makefile出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467626 我在安装一款数值计算软件，在执行到make的时候出现了问题，fstream.h库找不到（如图所示）。请各位大师指教一下。 PS：我自己写了一个c的小程序，故意加了这个库 gcc就通不过了.. 所以本人妄自猜测是少了一
<^k^>  ─> 个安装包。本人的是在虚拟机下的64位ubuntu 13.10. 统计信息: 发表于 由 thanatoid — 2015-01-12 0:32
<jzp113>  hi  sombody use gitbook?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【求助】Ubuntu 安装配置好后 如何生成客户版的iso文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467627 我在我的小黑本本上成功安装Ubuntu14.10并且配置好了应用软件、驱动。如何打包生成iso文件，我想对自己的系统生成iso并且制作我自己的live usb？ 才接触 Ubuntu 2周，不懂啊。
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 bg8wj — 2015-01-12 9:35
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 聲音問題 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467628 用Root方式登錄後，為什麼不能使用聲音了？我查了下系統設置里的聲音部分，發現在Root登錄後就沒有相應的驅動顯示了。但在非Root登錄時卻有，而且也能正常聽到聲音。還請各樣解惑。 统计信息: 发表于 由 friend43 — 201
<^k^>  ─> 5-01-12 10:11
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42626
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新闻界的艰难抉择
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42622
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 乌鲁木齐禁止公共场所穿蒙面罩袍
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你又忙活起来了??
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: 我司kernel-team的人全去了, 羡慕啊, 早知道你也去我就申请试试了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 相当忙活啊
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 介绍俩啊
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: 你说我司的人? 看牌牌
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 几百个人，看毛啊
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: 另外他们manager是个日裔妹子
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 联系方式来一发
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: -_-!
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 哈哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 还是小dd那边爽啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 废话. 真是一句废话.
<Roferet> hi
<^k^> Roferet:点点点. 11:07 新年快乐 : 36.54天 
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://v2ex.com/t/159304#reply2
<^k^> ⇪ fw: [红帽社招] Python 前端开发工程师 - V2EX
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 帽帽这个岗位也是有点儿奇葩
<BuMangHuo> dd 人生赢家啊
 * BuMangHuo 拜首席 qiao
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 拜壕。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 今天这么早开始忙活了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo:  你的703收到了？
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: 睡忙活, 你要睡了 QiongMangHuo 和 BuMangHuo ?
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 睡.+MangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这招聘写的 完全不知道具体工作内容是什么
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我知道啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 这个组不是真正意义上的开发的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是帮客户们写脚本啊, 帮写运维工具啊, 客户需要啥小工具都给写的一个组.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 貌似是gss的组
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那办公地点不错
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 芳草地诶, 我挺想去的, 可惜公司是红帽
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 要是不降工资 + remote, 我可能就去面一下了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: rh不可能remote了, 某人给我看过remote的名单, 大陆一共三四个人, 其中有个还是herbert xu
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 没有啊，怎么了
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 那货就是个坑
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没事，问问
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: herbert xu不是大陆帽帽的...
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这么慢？
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 对
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: HXu是袋鼠国帽帽的
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我上次用没这么慢...估计你中招了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 现在把他算在里头了, 有啥活动都叫他, 但是他都不参加就是了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 昂...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我要是有国外的offer, 我也会选择remote到中国的.
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn:赞remote壕
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: 赞一下子睡了 XiaMangHuo  QiongMangHuo  BuMangHuo 的土豪.
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: emacs更新, 然后helm跪了...
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不能更赞
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: emacs报错太弱, 不说是哪个package的问题, 就给个函数名... nnnd
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 看详细的那个应该有吧？
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn:messages那个buffer
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: 昂. 不过我当时习惯性的按了一下M-x, 发现直接报错, 我就猜到是helm了.
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: 今天helm更新了, 估计能修好.
 * WhatsGoingOn nightly就是爽!
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 收到了。。。
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这么巧...
<huntxu> 又是unknown，一定是蛤蟆
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 话说那个不死 uboot 进么进去
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 圆通周一送货慢
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 开机前按住reset按钮，然后开机后按5秒
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 我刚在页面里面 enable 了 wifi， 现在连不上了
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: ip 是多少
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 192.168.1.1
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 据说新版的带dhcp
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 蓝灯狂闪就是了？
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: dui
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 能 ping 通 1.1, 页面打不开来着
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 用ie
<BuMangHuo> 还是不行啊
<BuMangHuo> 话说这货没给我搞 uboot 吧？
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 应该不会吧
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 然后用 telnet 进来 openwrt 了
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ...
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你是进了failsafe
<BuMangHuo> s
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 难道我进 uboot 的方式不对
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我觉得是姿势不对...
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 进入一些奇怪的东西是需要一些奇怪的姿势的
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 一直按住 reset 的同时上电么
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 路由器上只在 LAN 口上接入网线，且只能有一根网线接入路由，按住路由上的复位键或WPS/QSS按键开机。直到所有 LED 都快速闪烁（4Hz * 1s）后，用浏览器访问 192.168.1.1 即可。
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 这谁写的
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 网上搜的
<BuMangHuo> 按住 reset 然后插电是吧
<BuMangHuo> 上电之后到底要松开还是等着灯快速闪
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 闪了以后松开
<BuMangHuo> 哦，那就是没给我装
<QiongMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 听说RMS开始独裁了? http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/LinuxApp/911831
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 一直讨厌rms
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不考虑怎么发展软件本身, 总是要推动文化. 软件这么差, 文化怎么可能发展的起来.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 基于类似的理由, 我也讨厌vim的maintainer.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: emacs的maintainer算是少有的开明的人.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 基于类似的理由, 我比较喜欢systemd的作者.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: vim的maintainer咋了?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 一堆提交的特性不都被他因为稳定性需求, 这一个脑残的指标给拒绝了?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 完全抛弃了发展空间.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: vim本意就不是要做一个大而全的东西..
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 又不是让他添加邮件处理这种东西.
<QiongMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 你们中午吃什么
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 安装mate 依赖问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467629 安装 mate官网的指导 http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download 出现： sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that
<^k^>  ─> you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet b …
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 大盘鸡?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: bm?
<WhatsGoingOn> 我都可以啊
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我要去吃泡沫
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 泡馍
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 泡馍多少钱?
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: 也行.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 25?
<WhatsGoingOn> 或者24?
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这么贵!
<WhatsGoingOn> 忘了.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 偶尔吃一回好了, 走? ShuiMangHuo ?
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 人多，等等
<WhatsGoingOn> 我随意啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ShuiMangHuo carbon的左右边框也挺窄的
<ShuiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: maimaimai
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我大一的时候见过富士通的本本.. 然后觉得别的都是宽边框...
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 相对于新feature但是可能会不稳定来说，我更希望软件能闻到工作
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 稳定工作
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42630
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 透明计算是什么
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42632
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 印度裔菲尔茨奖得主谈毕达哥拉斯定理起源
<onlylove_> 阿三开始学棒子了
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 尴尬了，配置好之后 traceroute twitter.com 正常了，浏览器还是打不开
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Welcome to Twitter - Login or Sign up (@ twitter.com)
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 在线等待ubuntu14.04安装ATI HD4800显卡的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467630 在线等待vmware11中安装的ubuntu14.04，安装ATI HD4800显卡的方法，请大神们赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 slush — 2015-01-12 13:17
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  13:19
<QiongMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn http://herman.asia/why-is-go-popular-in-china
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 稳定 != 不添加新的基础特性了啊.
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Why is Golang popular in China?
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 不过改了内存之后，这个 703n 上的 dhcp 终于正常了
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你以前dhcp不行？
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: 我刚才把以前的配置直接 scp 进去了
<ShuiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 赞
<BuMangHuo> dhcp 正常的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: tl;dr
<ShuiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 我告诉你们为什么要用go http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6c71590djw1eo4e0hikssj21120rsn32.jpg
<ShuiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn  有这样的妹子在用
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: 好丑.
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo  贵司QA Manager 好面试成功吗？
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> ShuiMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn ^^
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 不好吗？
<mikecao> 那我就不投了
<WhatsGoingOn> mikecao: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<ShuiMangHuo> mikecao: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 萝卜招聘
<WhatsGoingOn> mikecao: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<mikecao> 真二，我还是投把，万一中了呢
<mikecao> ：）
<WhatsGoingOn> mikecao: 哈哈哈哈哈啊哈哈
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 话说咱们PM随便发个邮件给我都cc我老板这个也太厉害了...
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: 你老板? 不会啊, 他给我发从来不cc我老板.
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 基本每封找我要干点什么事情的都cc我老板
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我也是醉了...
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 别投了, 已经有人了, 那个页面只是还没更新...
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, en
<XiaMangHuo> mikecao: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<XiaMangHuo> mikecao: 你还想来manager？ 别来了，你没看大家都惦记着闪人呢
<mikecao> XiaMangHuo, 别二
<XiaMangHuo> mikecao: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<mikecao> XiaMangHuo, 你不一直呆着很好
<XiaMangHuo> mikecao: 冷暖自知
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: 难道每次都是bcc我老板?
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: 我擦, 还不如cc....
<mikecao> XiaMangHuo, 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • fedora_Linux下_整站下载工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467631 在windows下面，我们可以利用Teleport Pro下载整个网站，那在ubuntu下有没有类似的工具呢？答案肯定是有的。而且还出奇的简单，就一句命令行就可以了。 bash代码 1 su - 2 wget -r -np -k http://blog.sina.com.cn/chenq
<^k^>  ─> ian/ 虽然简单了，不过也有不少问题，就是它下载的东西太多了，所以你最好在下载的时候，尽可能 …
<XiaMangHuo> mikecao: 去数字公司吧
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 去数字公司吧
<WhatsGoingOn> mikecao: 去数字公司吧
 * WhatsGoingOn 然后 mikecao 去了361卖鞋.
<mikecao> hehe
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 卖鞋很赚钱吧？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 这个我就不知道了.
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 我只想到了这一家数字公司.
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 貌似终端售价都是批发的2-3倍
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 那挺好的呀... 比卖电子产品强多了
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 3M也算数字吧，3million
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 人家不是这个意思吧...
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 人家全名叫做 明尼苏达矿业
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 老司机
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 差不多了，那还有个and没显示出来呢
<WhatsGoingOn> 昂...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 乖.
<QiongMangHuo> 56.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 56网_中国领先的视频分享网站,在线视频观看,原创视频上传,视频搜索 - 56.com (@ 56.com)
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<WhatsGoingOn> 17173
 * XiaMangHuo 对了，还有58.com
<QiongMangHuo> 58.com
<WhatsGoingOn> 17173.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 58同城 - 中国第一分类信息网站|免费发布信息 (@ 58.com)
<alvin_rxg> Title: ::17173.com::中国游戏第一门户站 (@ 17173.com)
<alim0x> 12306.cn
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 赞
<chihchun> 北京要找一个做 Qt/Quick 的 developer~ 有人有兴趣吗？
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 给remote不?
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 给remote不?
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 包介绍女朋友不?
<XiaMangHuo> chihchun: 给remote不?
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 这个应该会需要长出差
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: 介绍女朋友我也要阿！！！
<XiaMangHuo> chihchun: 天天有健怡喝不？
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 你还没有女朋友啊?!!!
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 正好 QiongMangHuo 也没有诶!!!
 * WhatsGoingOn 在一起
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 仿佛看到了你放光的眼睛
<chihchun> 上周贴的 Web developer 可以 remote 喔
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 不会啊.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ^
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo 不是亮哥阿！又不是妹纸!
 * WhatsGoingOn 我要是会web development, 我还会在canonical工作???
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 李菊福
 * XiaMangHuo 我要是会web development, 我还会在家里蹲？？？
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 而且那个是ue, 不是给我这种水平的人准备的啊
<chihchun> 还要开一个 PM 的缺...
<chihchun> PM 可以 remote!
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 什么的PM?
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 啥情况? 要在北京弄个phone的开发组?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 估计是phone的.
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: phone delivery team 的 PM
<XiaMangHuo> chihchun: 什么PM？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 上
<chihchun> project manager, 不是 product manager
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 真看得起我
 * XiaMangHuo 还好不是People manager
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 大陆近些年有个趋势, 刚毕业的, 不懂技术的, 什么都不会又想搞IT的, 就会去做PM
<ShuiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo:  老死机
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 说得对.
<chihchun> 北京多找几个帮手我就不用一直飞了....
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 但是你乱黑啊
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 那应该很容易阵亡吧...
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 目测你黑了一票人……
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 有没有非c++的开发岗啊
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我说大陆, 没有错的
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: 貌似现在都要 full stack 了...
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 目测你黑了一票人……
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 哦...
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 他没黑
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 1块钱就不还了啊...
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我给你发两个帖子
<WhatsGoingOn> ShuiMangHuo: .
<ShuiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 要不我心里老惦记着..
<WhatsGoingOn> 行
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0112/122805_GFEU_855532.png
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ image/png
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 摄像头用不了, 我已经不准备买了, 而且new XPS 13足够好
 * QiongMangHuo 对了, new XPS13的电源什么样子的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你这线下转线上啊
<chihchun> new XPS 13 看起來真不錯，可惜 camera 在萤幕下面
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 为什么你跟 QiongMangHuo 都这么关注camera?
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 你们都是裸聊党?
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: 在中国哪有裸聊网站可以用？ @_@
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 会显得脸大
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 千古奇冤moyes
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 不需要网站啊, webrtc?
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 就是就是!
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 用个浏览器, 然后输入对方的标示就是裸聊了啊
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 用 hangout 会看到下巴鼻孔阿，总觉的这样跟老板开会蛮屌的
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 别坐那么靠近应该还好
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ... ... 记得剃鼻毛就好....
<WhatsGoingOn> 不是什么大不了的事
<chihchun> XD
 * ShuiMangHuo 我是不是该cc小dd
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 如果你真的喜欢小dd那种粗犷的风格, 坚持不剃鼻毛, 那么我建议你买个口罩, 或者下次你什么时候来北京office, 我送你一个
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: http://img5.cache.netease.com/photo/0005/2015-01-11/900x600_AFNEO60100CO0005.jpg 画面太美
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: ^^ 有人黑你
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不是黑, 只是不同的风格而已.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: chihchun 的胡子也是粗犷的风格.
<chihchun> keke
 * WhatsGoingOn 新的牛奶没有奶的膻味...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://imagebin.org/327474
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 真心赞, 这设计, 快赶上sony了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkpHlsA2mTg
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<ShuiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 德语... 买买买
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 这货价格应该跟x250同级别吧?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 那真是超值.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: x250丑哭了. 笨重.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 是, x2?? 系列就是1000$起
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哎, 美国神船真是良心企业啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: x250还好, 就是电源适配器丑, 12"略小 其它还好
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 同价位, 跟new xps没得比吧? 各方面, 完爆.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: x250唯一好处就是不娘炮.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 剩下的连mba都不如.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 键盘
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 都是渣渣屏幕.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 对, 键盘不错.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 可惜我都外置了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 是apple家键盘太屎了
<QiongMangHuo> 屎的无以复加
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 恩. 事实上, 笔记本键盘也就thinkpad和msi的好一些了.
<yunfan> WhatsGoingOn: 还没走?
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan: 走哪儿去?
<yunfan> WhatsGoingOn: 搞错了 是应该 at QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 23号的飞机
<QiongMangHuo> 好像是
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 24号的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 谢谢
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那预计到哪几个点？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 当天两点去当天两点到
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 当天下午两点去当天下午两点到
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我说location
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: BOS, MA and LEX, MA
<yunfan> 好 我看看可能带什么
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: BOS的龙虾很出名, 打钱过来, 我帮你吃点
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 呵呵 我自己开车去合肥吃还快点
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 正经龙虾 不是小龙虾
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 没啥感觉 我到时很喜欢你们威海的鱿鱼崽
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: :)
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你怎么给我写了两个MA
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 马塞诸塞省
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 帮我带几个MIT的小学妹回来.
<QiongMangHuo> 马萨诸塞州
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我已经很久没有去我的母校了.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 咱俩母校挨着啊? 我才知道
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你母校是哪儿? 广外?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 华师?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我母校是中大啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: MIT和Harvard挨着
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我没说MIT是我的母校...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我也没说
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我知道是麻省 我是说你给我说了两遍MA 是啥意思
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我那两句的意思是, 帮我带学妹回来, 我好久没去我们学校, 所以没有新鲜的学妹供给了...
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: "城市, 州"这是标准写法
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 否则重名的城市太多
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你要是去mit 帮我问问他们那个电动车团队 到底啥时候搞三轮 类似i-road的出来
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我就只是去看看学妹
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: smart is the new sexy, 你可以当着学妹在的时候问 显得你更sexy
<QiongMangHuo> DuoMangHuo: 你又改名
<DuoMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: sha?
<WhatsGoingOn> sexy这个词怎么翻译? 淫荡?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 淫荡是slut
<WhatsGoingOn> lewd?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 赞词汇量
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ydcv啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 长这么大, 从来不背单词
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 随便黑
 * QiongMangHuo 买的新健腹轮到手
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我要个火狐手机
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 升级到15.04的若干问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467633 由于我的系统是刚装的，昨天晚上闲来无事就过了一次小白，把刚装的系统升级到15.04 发现了几个问题，通报一下。 1、我的电脑是Thinkpad T440p，无限网卡是RTL8192EE。 之前装别的系统死活没有驱动，后来装14.10，内
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 亚瑟士这种浓眉大眼的, 竟然也出翻毛皮了... http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/410833
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 大码福利：ASICS 亚瑟士 Gel Epirus 男款跑鞋 $50.42（约￥410）_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 翻毛皮的优势就是好搭
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 从来不担心搭不搭... 只关心是不是对膝盖善良.
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 对膝盖善良请买护膝啊
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 不. 护膝很难用的. 我有lp护膝.
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 妹子呢妹子呢?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我的也是lp牌儿
<happyaron> 哦你们都用lp牌
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 重点还是增强腿部肌肉, 控制住活动. 减少对膝盖的消耗
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 你用啥? 护乐士? 迈克达威?
<happyaron> 奥尔芬的入门款
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你运动?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 为什么不？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 啥运动?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 自行车，跑步
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 啧啧!
<happyaron> 啧啧毛线
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 以前不知道你运动而已
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 不运动整个人不精神啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo56: 提香姐发的 https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B7HcwlACYAEliaa.jpg
<QiongMangHuo56> happyaron: 赞
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 你去56拍片儿了?
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我只是想到了一些别的东西
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: ... ... ... 拍片侠, 你好
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 56和magic_pack一个意思
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 哦...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 拍片侠好
 * QiongMangHuo56 我的手机真的快坏了 nnnnd
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 告诉你个好消息, dell的国外转国内保修以及续保, 淘宝都能做
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 刚给我妈的电脑续了两年
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 赞!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 问题是, 我没钱买回来啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> /msgqiao:
<anti-unix> hi
<anti-unix> all
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点. 15:34 新年快乐 : 36.35天 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 在ubuntu如何安装使用shadowsocks代理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467634 shadowsokcs是我在win常用的科学上网代理工具，现在转到了ubuntu完全没有头绪，求大神帮忙引导一下。网站在shadowsocks.cn 各种语言的都有。在线等0.0 统计信息: 发表于 由 ipuppy — 2015-01-12 15:39
<account> hello
<account> 你们好
<^k^> account:点点点. 15:52 新年快乐 : 36.34天 
<account> 你们好
<account> hello
<^k^> account:点点点. 15:52 新年快乐 : 36.34天 
<Guest3986> good
<Guest3986> 很无聊
<Guest3986> 有什么好玩的吗
<Guest3986> 没有人在吗
<anti-unix> you
<Guest3986> 哈哈哈哈哈
<WhatsGoingOn> return只能返回一个值的语言真是太赞了!
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: C
<anti-unix> 你好 娘炮
<anti-unix> 那个谁
 * QiongMangHuo56 下单MX4中
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 悲剧, 那个送话费的起步价就是每月100底消
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 直接买呗.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 别买白的.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 买土豪金吧
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 符合你的气质.
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 土豪金太丑了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 符合你气质啊.
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 妈蛋
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: rust的宏真tm丑
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 比tm内联汇编还丑
<DouMangH_> WhatsGoingOn: rusthao
<WhatsGoingOn> DouMangH_: 目前来看, 挺好.
<DouMangH_> WhatsGoingOn: 对，做女人挺好
<WhatsGoingOn> DouMangH_: 这你都知道??!!!
 * WhatsGoingOn 大家好才是真的好
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 妈蛋, 终于等到账单日了结果来这么一出
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 货到付款, 正好帮我刷一笔
<DouMangH_> WhatsGoingOn: 居然有模式匹配。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> DouMangH_: 必须有啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> DouMangH_: 竟然区分语句和表达式...
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<huntxu> http://item.jd.com/1101660.html
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 【小霸王D99】小霸王（SUBOR） D99 电视游戏机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<huntxu> 球送
<DouMangH_>  huntxu: 无货撒
<huntxu> DouMangH_: 广州有货
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 这货几年前都没这么贵吧
<DouMangH_> WhatsGoingOn: 通货膨胀了嘛
<DouMangH_> WhatsGoingOn: 涨价也是应该的
<WhatsGoingOn> DouMangH_: 赞.
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 再不买就只能去古董店里买吧
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 再不买就一辈子不用买了, 为啥要去古董店买???
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 为啥要买?!
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 可以收你几张京东卡好像
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 你这90后不明白
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我要让他送家里
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: jd的啊, 我就一张啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: amazon的要不要?
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 后天wfh正好
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 京东的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 一张.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 给乃?
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我明天下单, 他选不了到货日期
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 明天下单后天到正好
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 好, 我今天买多一张.
<DouMangH_> WhatsGoingOn: 购物卡壕
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 可以
<WhatsGoingOn> jd不支持选日期了?
<WhatsGoingOn> DouMangH_: ... .. ...
<WhatsGoingOn> 为什么张家港和张家口差那么远....
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我那个移动送话费版没法选日期
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 哦.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 每月消费100人仔??!!!
<DouMangH_> WhatsGoingOn: 还有个张家界
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 60的低消, 每个月送26块钱
<WhatsGoingOn> DouMangH_: 赞.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 赞.
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 好像还可以
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: QiongMangHuo56 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7e948b4djw1eo6t5bt0ymg20b4075ap5.gif
<^k^> ShaMangHuo: ⇪ image/gif
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: ... ... ... ... 我没有强迫症...
<QiongMangHuo56> ShaMangHuo: 啥?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo56: 带细胞词库的版本提测了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo56: 面基这个你可以通过细胞词库解决，如何？
<QiongMangHuo56> happyaron: 我这么腼腆的人 面什么基?
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ... ... ... 刚刚 ignore了 QiongMangHuo56
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我觉得nancy这啤酒就是给我买的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: ShaMangHuo 刚喝了啊
<QiongMangHuo56> ShaMangHuo: 握手
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: ShaMangHuo: 交杯酒?
<Qli> topic
<Administ1ator> ÊÇ
<Administ1ator> hi
<^k^> Administ1ator:点点点. 16:32 新年快乐 : 36.31天 
<Administ1ator> ɳ·¢ÉÏ
<Administ1ator> ////
<Qli> 显示的乱码，是怎么回事？
<iMadper> 刚想踢个人过把瘾, 就跑了.
<eexpss> iMadper: 来，把kk踢了。过瘾。
<iMadper> eexpss: 不, kk的主人, 人挺好的, 干嘛t他
<eexpss> sevk从来都不在啊。
<eexpss> 把 BuMangHuo 踢了吧。
<eexpss> 今天开会一天。nnnd
<iMadper> eexpss: 你竟然还需要开会
<eexpss> 。。。
<iMadper> eexpss: 开会不就是去玩手机, 摇一摇嘛
<eexpss> 你这，，，没认真的工作态度嘛
<Guest6950> hi
<WhatsGoingon> eexpss: 所以我要换名字...
<^k^> Guest6950:点点点. 16:39 新年快乐 : 36.31天 
<QiongMangHuo56> 联通的自由组合真便宜啊....
<Guest6950> Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-cn was synced in 3 secs
<Guest6950> 16:38 <@iMadper> eexpss: 你竟然还需è¦开会
<Guest6950> 16:38 <@eexpss> 。。。        就是去玩手机, 摇一摇嘛
<Guest6950> 16:38 <@iMadper> eexpss: 开会ä¸Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-cn was synced in 3 secs
<Guest6950> 16:38 <@iMadper> eexpss: 你竟然还需è¦开会
<Guest6950> 16:38 <@eexpss> 。。。        就是去玩手机, 摇一摇嘛
<eexpss> 。
<QiongMangHuo56> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> 我就说自己怎么怪怪的... 原来眼睛变小了...
<Qli> ^k^: 刷存在感？
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 来了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 来了?
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我说你之前要踢的人
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 没事, 要人赃俱获的时候kick啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 刚才kick的那个guest应该就是同一个人.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 记得以前因为多次乱收, ban过.
<Administ2ator> hi
<^k^> Administ2ator:点点点. 16:45 新年快乐 : 36.30天 
<Administ2ator> how to type chinese word
<GODDOG> 我也来
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 酒还不错
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 缺花生米
<mu_01> luanma
<mu_01> ÂÒÂë
<QiongMangHuo56> ShaMangHuo: 是
<mu_01> ÂÒÂë
<^k^> Qli, 17:04 新年快乐 : 36.29天 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 今天那个打印机挺实惠的
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ^^
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 打印机?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: PT-P700, 不到 30$
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 打印什么的?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 标签打印机嘛
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 办公室有, 果断省了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 我们办公室的是别的同事的，不好意思老借
<BuMangHuo> 自己买个玩得了
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 你有这需求?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 随便标记点东西玩
<BuMangHuo> 不过这种东西坑的是耗材吧
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不需要吧...
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine无法支持运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467636 在ubuntu中chroot了一个arm环境，之后编译、安装wine，最后在移植到板上。但是在使用过程中问题来了，每次运行exe文件总提示err:virtual:check_architecture Trying to load PE image for unsupported architecture I386 wine: Bad EXE format for XXXX
<^k^>  ─> X 但是运行wine中自带的iexplore.exe又正常运行 然后又移植了个qemu-i386依然提示 err:virtual:check_architecture …
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何设置开机shell自启？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467637 请问如何设置开机在特定的窗口区域内启动四个shell命令窗口？？？是要用脚本的吗？ 大神门帮忙 啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 mislay — 2015-01-12 17:33
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Davinciresolve 11 安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467638 有人装过吗？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2015-01-12 17:35
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 走不走
<account> 你好
<account_> 你好
<account_> 你们好
<alvin_rxg> 你好
<BuMangHuo> 晚上吃啥
<alvin_rxg> 还没吃，饿着
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 从Win7转用Ubuntu14.04提到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467639 上午同事嫌Win7太慢，让重装下我这没盘，一直听我讲班图速度快没病毒什么的，也想要一个双系统，他自己也会一些电脑，家里的机子都是自己装的，然后开始安装的时候： 1、安装时要在磁盘管理
<BuMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 你现在在哪里
<alvin_rxg> Mon Jan 12 11:30:02 CET 2015
 * BuMangHuo 膜拜 CET
 * BuMangHuo CST 的下班
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 7.7 怎么安装vmware player7.0虚拟机啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467640 拿家里电脑配置了一台服务器，安装的是debian 7.7 ，想用vmware player7.0虚拟机装个WINDOWS系统来运行动态解析软件和火车头采集器 安装前一些需要支持的软件安装： sudo apt-get insatll build-essential una
<account> 你好
<Guest18505> 你们好
<Guest18505> 有新闻吗
<Guest18505> 你好呀
<Guest18505> __my_name__你好吗
<Guest18505> __my_name__我很好
<Guest18505> __my_name__看不见我在说话吗
<Guest18505> __my_name__你蚂
<Guest18505> uuair你好呀
<Guest18505> uuair你叫什么名字呀
<Guest18505> 怎么没有人说话呢
<alvin_rxg> ...
<Guest18505> alvin_rxg你好呀
<Guest18505> alvin_rxg你是大牛吗
<Guest18505> alvin_rxg交我两招使用ubuntu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近幹嘛呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 论文
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 预计2月毕业
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 贊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 之後呢  讀博？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不敢读…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找工作唄
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对啊。
<Guest18505> 我又上来了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 说起来， Köln 一带自动化的企业似乎不多啊？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 上有没有类似 winscp 这种图形化的工具啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467641 我用filezilla sftp协议链接过，但链接失败 错误提示 状态:Connected to 192.168.1.1 错误:Connection closed by server with exitcode 127 错误:无法连接到服务器 有没有解决办法啊！或者别的工具推荐
<^k^>  ─> 啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 云之凡 — 2015-01-12 18:59
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu14.04运行shadowsocks-qt5死活没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467642 https://github.com/librehat/shadowsocks-qt5 我是按照这个安装的，一切都正常。但是安装完了点程序没反应。就鼠标变成加载中的图标然后就没反应了。求大神测试测试。 Ubuntu Make sure you're running at least Ubu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都在南德
<__my_name__> hello, word
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • 西安工业大学（XATU）关于Ubuntu交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467644 西安工业大学（XATU）关于Ubuntu交流 听说学校最近成立了一个Linux小组，似乎有Ubuntu的朋友啊。 我用过ubuntu 12.04 14.04 14.10麒麟。 希望同门师兄互相认识下，小弟Skype:whilwind110。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wh
<^k^>  ─> irlwind — 2015-01-12 20:54
<oahong> #ubuntu-cn如见也变得这么安静了。
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • Ubuntu开发者大赛培训活动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467646 与中国移动合办Ubuntu开发者创新大赛已经接受报名，报名地址，请猛戳底部这里 http://dream.10086.cn/yecp/match?action=ubuntu&f=ubuntubbs&hmsr=ubuntubbs ！ 随之而来的是一系列培训活动。上周在北京邮电大学举行的“与
<gebjgd> oahong, 給一個不安靜的理由
<oahong> 我印象中这里是非常热闹的地方，
<oahong> 可能记错了吧。
<gebjgd> oahong, 你說的上班時間
<gebjgd> oahong, 現在國內的人都下班了
<oahong> 哈，晚上不是夜猫子活跃的时间吗？
<gebjgd> oahong, 還沒下班
<gebjgd> oahong, 夜貓子都是海外黨  上班呢都
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: fine.. 接下来肯定要搬好远的家了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很正常吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 搬近搬遠無所謂
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<Fire_Cat> 请问:
<Fire_Cat>  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib2.py", line 401, in open
<Fire_Cat>     response = self._open(req, data)
<Fire_Cat> 用goagent上传时出这个ERR
<Fire_Cat> 怎么解决？
<Fire_Cat> 哪里有资料可以看看吗
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-13
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 不小心把系统 / 目录权限设置为777了。怎么改回默认权限呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467651 本来我在设置/home/wwwroot/default 这个目录的权限，设置好后，继续设置其它的，一不小心把系统 / 目录权限设置为777了。怎么改回默认权限呢 我执行下面命令 root@debian7:~# chm
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 哪一款软件或者哪一类办法可能实现播放录音笔中的音频文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467652 昨天刚刚录音了一段对话，结果拿到ubuntu上一看，傻了，没有播放软件，在网上也搜索了不少（百度），没有找到方法，特此求教。 录音笔上出来的文件是msv格式的
<^k^>  ─> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hacker85 — 2015-01-13 8:29
<yaoning> 各位亲们，请问下在纯命令行条件下，能不能启动virtualbox？图形化界面下好卡，我跑了一个win8.1，分配了2G的内存
<yaoning> 但是在图形化下，启动程序非常慢……
<yaoning> 有人在么？
<^k^> yaoning:点点点. 09:28 新年快乐 : 35.61天 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2p8WIV6wDAACbngo5xy8AALrOgD9yA8AAJu2860.jpg 这拖把棍真是画龙点睛之笔啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助：ubuntu14.04 窗口打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467653 我用的ubuntu14.04，但一些视窗软件，例如WPS、一些Java视窗，打开之后只在任务栏上有个图标，处于最小化状态，窗口怎么也点不出来。有的软件没问题，例如火狐浏览器、gedit等。求教大神是哪出了问题，
<^k^>  ─> 如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zrg1989 — 2015-01-13 9:23
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 新手请教一个Sources.List的问题： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467655 在https://wiki.debian.org/SourcesList页面有个sources.list例子： Example sources.list for Debian 7 "Wheezy" deb http://http.debian.net/debian wheezy main deb-src http://http.debian.net/debian wheezy main deb http://http.debian.net/debian wheezy-up
<^k^>  ─> dates main deb-src http://http.debian.net/debian
<WhatsGoingOn> http://www.amazon.com/The-Healthy-Programmer-Pragmatic-Programmers/dp/1937785319   <-   求赠送
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The Healthy Programmer: Get Fit, Feel Better, and Keep Coding (Pragmatic Programmers): Joe Kutner: 9781937785314: Amazon.com: Books 价格:Free
<gfxmode> yaoning: 不行
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 你的机器ssh也上不去了，ping是可以得
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 我这里重现不了你的问题啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 128.199.153.182  你是这个ip不?
<WhatsGoingOn> root@sgp:~# ip a | grep inet     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 是啊
<WhatsGoingOn> root@sgp:~# ip a | grep inet
<WhatsGoingOn>     inet 128.199.153.182/18 brd 128.199.191.255 scope global eth0
<WhatsGoingOn>  
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 你看, 我能访问啊... 不知道你那里怎么回事... 我觉得是isp的问题?
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2157141
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 没看出啥问题来...
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 你是不是禁止了password登录啊
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 我没碰过配置, 都用的默认的啊
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 一会儿我问问ee能不能用
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 这个新加坡的只有你跟ee在用. 我一直没用, 给你们俩开的
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 出问题肯定也不是我操作的, 我平时都不登陆的
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 哦
<jackness> 早上好
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsUpMan: 土壕铛来了木有？
<WhatsUpMan> HowIsItGoing:  啥？
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 土壕铛来了木有？
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsUpMan: 发错了……
 * HowIsItGoing tab补全已经hold不住了
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 在office.
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 最近shadowsock貌似也不行了
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 我不知道啊, fwall还是很好用, 最近修了几个半开连接的bug, fwall已经很稳定了
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 搞到路由器和手机上啊
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 没动力.
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: ios开发需要的工具太多了, 我没账号, 没mac
<WhatsUpMan> freeflying: 土豪赞助一个撒
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 我也没账号
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 而且指不定哪天就被封了, 开发没意义了. 我现在能凑合用, 就行了.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rY6IePQXAAewkt2h_7EAALrIQJKBlcAB7Cq113.gif 既然打不过你。。那我出绝招
<Howdoudo> 终于进来了。。。
<Howdoudo> lol
<jiero> 北京的网络真奇葩。
<jiero> Destine:  没去吃，起来晚了。
<jiero> 要从6:30吃到10:00才好。
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: WhatsGoingOn 订饭？
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan:
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan: .
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan: 帮我一起订.
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 我想吃素 BM去了 WhatsGoingOn
<WhatsUpMan> WhatsGoingOn:  合利屋?
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 有酒喝
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 吃素?
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan: 要不一起bm?
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: ...
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 我还是BM了, 想吃素
<WhatsUpMan> WhatsGoingOn: 我订了，你呢？
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan: 你定了啦?
<WhatsUpMan> WhatsGoingOn: 我决定订饭
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan: 我也去bm好了. 我不能多吃.
<WhatsUpMan> WhatsGoingOn: .
<jiero> WhatsUpMan: 我饿
 * jiero 现在想吃掉蛋蛋
<jiero> lol
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56:  WhatsUpMan  WhatsGoingOn   bm是什么？
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: 楼层
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 噢专门餐厅？
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: 食堂
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 你们都有食堂了！
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 要多少人才有食堂
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: 整个写字楼的食堂
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 呃好吧。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 下次请我去食堂，我到处蹭饭。
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: you wish
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56:  ...
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: 土壕还来欺负我
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 。。。我坦坦荡荡，资产都公开了。。。
<WhatsUpMan> jiero: 对对，坦蛋蛋
<jiero> WhatsUpMan QiongMangHuo56  突然看到有Red1 单人卡丁车，这种东西北京有人用么？
<WhatsUpMan> jiero: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jiero> WhatsUpMan:  你出1半钱，我出1半，然后过几天我卖掉
<jiero> WhatsUpMan: 看了下报价。还不如买飞机呢。
<WhatsUpMan> jiero: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jiero> WhatsUpMan:  ... 刚刚美团秒杀2餐。
<WhatsUpMan> jiero: 多少钱？
<jiero> WhatsUpMan: 我穷好不
<jiero> WhatsUpMan:  ï¿¥5.9
<jiero> WhatsUpMan: 望京附近好玩的有什么
<WhatsUpMan> jiero: 不知道，没怎么去过。。。
<WhatsUpMan> jiero: 你可以去找老罗
<jiero> WhatsUpMan: 老罗谁？
<WhatsUpMan> jiero: 罗永浩
<jiero> WhatsUpMan: 他是干嘛的？宣传大师？
<WhatsUpMan> jiero: 传销界翘楚
<jiero> WhatsUpMan: 噢。。。
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56: 入没？ http://www.amazon.cn/%E8%92%8B%E5%8B%8B%E8%AF%B4%E7%BA%A2%E6%A5%BC%E6%A2%A6%E4%BF%AE%E8%AE%A2%E6%9C%AC-%E8%92%8B%E5%8B%8B/dp/B00NANSARO/ref=br_lf_m_126758_1_3_ttl?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&pf_rd_p=247116272&pf_rd_s=center-8&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=126758&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_r=1PH1JTAFM2FKYTQRJG6H
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 《蒋勋说红楼梦修订本(套装共3册)》 蒋勋 书评 简介 电子书下载 Kindle电子书 价格: ￥ 8.99
<jiero> huntxu:  。。。壕你竟然买书
<jiero> huntxu: 直接盗版
<jiero> 然后给作者打钱
<huntxu> ...
<huntxu> 还得换成台币
<jiero> huntxu: 等你去台湾旅游直接拜访拉。
 * jiero 搞得越来越复杂了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 早
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 早
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 亚马逊上买的书居然还能退掉，我前天买了一本，一直下载不下来，第二天还能退
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 你不能手动下载？
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 下载不了，在 windows 里面的客户端里面手动下载也下载不了
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 一起买了两本，另一本推送下载都没问题
<BuMangHuo> 就这几天特价的那本，《什么是数学》
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 这书不错
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，这周特价还
<BuMangHuo> NND，手机、电脑客户端都下载不下来
<yunfan> huntxu: 不是可以用人民币么
<yunfan> XwinX: hello gay faker
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 乖
<yunfan> jiero: 记得挂我的频道 #linuxcn
<XwinX> yunfan: 搞毛
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 7天内可以退，我曾经退过。那是错买的，结果把我优惠额度用光了。倒霉
<BuMangHuo> 哦
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 那本电子书下载下来也是三本么？
<BuMangHuo> 蒋勋的那本
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 应该是一本连着吧
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 市面上卖得长篇也很多分两册三册啊。。。
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 下载不是一样只有一本么
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 200万字啊。。。
<huntxu> 才8.99
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: 啥?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56: 书
<BuMangHuo> 不对不对，那个一寸河山一寸血，电子版也分 6 本来着
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: 我没官方市场啊, kindle touch不支持...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 自己买了转，也没问题吧
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn WhatsUpMan 旧手机去哪卖?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 中关村商店门口啊
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56: kindle voyage才配得上你
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 请去参加扔手机大赛, 看看你能扔多远.
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 你可以在我这里免费回收.. cc WhatsGoingOn
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: 毛
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan: lol~
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 毛毛
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 我的iphone5s, 当时人家给我的就是免费回收...
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: http://sale.jd.com/act/02ZCO1Nqk7eALJw.html
<QiongMangHuo56> 淘宝回收给我的估价是100元
<^k^> WhatsUpMan: ⇪ 爱回收网手机回收 - 京东 价格:37693
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我的又没坏
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 安全快捷
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 那也不如我的坏的5s值钱吧?
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 京东这个不错 但是只给手机类京券啊!!!
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 买买买啊
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 买不了其它东西
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 买手机啊
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 我手机已经买了啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 拜豪
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 你太快了
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 必然是先买新手机才能出旧手机!!
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 否则中间怎么办? 京东这政策太傻
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 用来买套
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 人这是套你买下一个吧
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 手机及其配件
<WhatsGoingOn> <WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 你太快了    <-- 我好像发现了什么
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 没什么配件要买的..
<BuMangHuo> mx4 ？ QiongMangHuo56
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 那本书的纸书定价够贵
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 200万字啊哥。。。
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 虽然人家是读书笔记，可是也是用绳命在写的啊。。。
<BuMangHuo> 三本红楼梦的字了
<BuMangHuo> 要不买来瞧瞧
<BuMangHuo> 刚好昨天退回来了 5.99
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 亚马逊这个强制优先使用余额的方式不爽
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我只想用余额留着买电子书的
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 结果买货到付款的商品也是先扣余额
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我司附近有"高价回收手机祖传贴膜"的小贩儿么
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: ^
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 你这nick太难补全
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 祖传贴膜的有
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 回收手机的不知道
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 哪儿?
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 祖传贴膜？
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: .
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: 就地铁出来那个小坡上
 * QiongMangHuo56 上个月公积金为啥还没入账?
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 毕竟余额便宜。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 余额买东西9.6折。特意去买的。
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 今晚去做双杠臂屈伸.
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 你这是要长个儿啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 对啊, 我现在穿鞋一米三...
<QiongMangHuo56> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2947866.htm
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 朱利亚诺·斯特勒_百度百科
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 我跟他一样高, 但是没他那一身肌肉.
<QiongMangHuo56> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> 桑德拉克自幼受到父亲的严格训练，2007年他3岁时获称“世界最强壮男孩”，6岁时可仰卧举起95千克的重物。  <-   卧槽...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 伤心...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 我才推40kg...
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我不知道我能推多少诶
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 不知道, 极限的话, 应该能多推不少, 但是做组训练, 我只能40...
<jiero> WhatsGoingOn: 我才推20kg
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: lucid的kernel git repo有嘛？ pm一下
<WhatsGoingOn> jiero: 20kg是空杆
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 有
<jiero> Whats嗯。
<jiero> WhatsGoingOn: 是呀
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: pm
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: public的, pm干啥
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=summary
<^k^> ⇪ fw: kernel.ubuntu.com Git - ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git/summary
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: cool
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 还没有eol的kernel, url都是这个格式
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 乃的 vimperatorrc 里面 set showstatuslinks=2 这句是什么意思呢
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: :help showstatuslinks
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: Show the link in the command line
<jiero> huntxu: 现在比较无聊的是。亚马逊的图书卷只能买实体书。
 * WhatsGoingOn 极度讨厌电子书, 虽然我现在正在看
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 不设置的话会覆盖当前右下角url显示, 设置为2, 即显示当前url 有显示光标下link的url
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 不占地儿是最大优势, 但是体验确实差
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: get?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 是啊, 成本低也是优势
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 获取容易也是有事.
<WhatsGoingOn> 优势...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 昂
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 能不能吧 hints 提示的那个字母改到目标的下面呢
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 不值得怎么搞诶
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2158021
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 这个状态很蛋疼
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 是的
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: WhatsGoingOn http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=X1-Carbon-Core-i7-5600U-Linux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: My Next Linux Ultrabook: Lenovo's ThinkPad X1 Carbon With Core i7-5600U - Phoronix
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: è´µ.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 等着用sit爸
<WhatsGoingOn> 吧
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56:  买买卖
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 吓我一跳
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 买了6个月，半价给我
 * WhatsUpMan sit爸？
 * WhatsUpMan 这东西还有svt的？
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: ...
<WhatsUpMan> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0jw1eo7tj5p01ej20m80godgl.jpg
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 千人斩？
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: http://agogo.tv/vod.php 这个更新了
<^k^> WhatsUpMan: ⇪ 宅男频道
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 不过现在只能用ie看了
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 丫改装插件了》。。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 貌似 showstatuslinks 这个选项没什么必要吧，鼠标放上去左下角本来会有 link 显示啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsUpMan: 那没得玩了
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 看看有办法搞一下不...
<BuMangHuo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2158092 QiongMangHuo56
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 效果不一样啊, 其实没什么必要
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 不过这个确实新..
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 对了，推荐一个番号
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 这样不会覆盖右下角的原来本页面的url
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 那倒是
<BuMangHuo> WhatsUpMan: 来来来
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: KAWD-578
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 不错的说
 * QiongMangHuo56 收藏
<QiongMangHuo56> palomino|working: @ä½ 
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:87f39b3eae26641f70015799b67e936fc1ed929f&dn=kawd578.mp4
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 一条龙服务
<palomino|working> @我何用 QiongMangHuo56
<BuMangHuo> WhatsUpMan: 看到了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsUpMan: 查到了
<QiongMangHuo56> palomino|working: 你这知道nyaa的人 当然@你
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: 踢你哦
<BuMangHuo> WhatsUpMan: 暂时还没被百度盘ban掉
<palomino|working> ?_?
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 越新的度娘盘越不会ban
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: agogo就是个发现新番号的好地方，还自带预览
<BuMangHuo> WhatsUpMan: 1024
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 一生平安
<BuMangHuo> IE 也太蛋疼了
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 那是
<palomino|working> 直接上dmm看不是更全?
<BuMangHuo> 不过为了看教程，装双系统也不算很麻烦对吧...
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 准确说是 activeX太蛋疼
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 你难道不上网银？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsUpMan: 不上啊
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: ...
<BuMangHuo> WhatsUpMan: 我就一家招行，还手机
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 手淫自己解决？
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 错了，手银
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 蓉蓉壕，乃壕游杭州的时候冷不？
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: dmm 是啥
<BuMangHuo> 我看 happyaron 壕的照片里面有人穿羽绒服 cc HowIsItGoing
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 南方人怕冷
<WhatsGoingOn> 卧槽...
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 我穿短袖的时候他们还羽绒服呢
<palomino|working> 卖各种日本光盘的网站 BuMangHuo
<WhatsGoingOn> 我有op了
<palomino|working> 不过只能日本ip访问 BuMangHuo
<WhatsUpMan> palomino|working: 有预览？
<palomino|working> 得找个日本vpn什么的
<WhatsUpMan> palomino|working: 不是封面，封面ps太明显了
<palomino|working> 有截图吧
<BuMangHuo> 封面就算了
<WhatsUpMan> palomino|working: 那还不错...
<BuMangHuo> 截图还好
 * WhatsGoingOn 做俯卧撑去.
<BuMangHuo> 封面比淘宝买家秀 vs 模特秀对比还明显
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 嗯，所以在纠结是不是去杭州耍，貌似现在很冷
<BuMangHuo> 不过水还没结冰吧
<BuMangHuo> 现在 mp3.baidu.com 都有广告了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度MP3――全球最大中文音乐搜索平台 (@ baidu.com)
<BuMangHuo> 听两首来一段广告
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 学 WhatsGoingOn 买会员
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 是的, 我买会员了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 百度的会员你也有？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 是的.
<BuMangHuo> 你不是youku 的vip 么
<WhatsUpMan> BuMangHuo: 土豪的做法就是不管用不用先买会员先
<BuMangHuo> 这倒是真的，买来再考虑用不用，怎么用
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 是啊, 我也是啊.
<BuMangHuo> w.qq.com
<BuMangHuo> 果然 kk 也打不开这货了
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 原来我神功早就练成了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 恩, 看来你没有漏下第一步
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: linode壕
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 是你不怕冷。
 * jiero 怎么才能保暖呢。我日常就抖动。
<jiero>  nyfair 在哪里？ 凭什么 vp9 的32MB，H264的要90MB？
<palomino|working> 码率调低点h264也能32M呀
<jiero> palomino|working:  同样 youtube 视频 22 和 247 对比的。
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 乃为毛带56了？
<jiero> palomino|working:  可能是vp9就不会用那么高的码率了。。。
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 非礼勿问
<palomino|working> 大概是 jiero
 * HowIsItGoing 古有山本56，今有穷忙活56
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 带上这个心情会好点
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 每年加薪是几月来着？
<onlylove> teamviewer套remotedesktop，这些人真TM能忍，盗梦空间呢
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 4/5? 财年嘛
<palomino|working> LOL onlylove
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 哦对，财年底
<jiero> palomino|working:  原来vp9没法调么。。。而且低分辨率时候的码率一直比h264低不少甚至50%，画质差异有多少？省流量
<jiero> palomino|working:  请我吃饭呀。
<jiero> palomino|working: 我到处蹭饭了。
<jiero> palomino|working: 来北京请我吃饭呀。
<jiero> palomino|working: 如果我吃不了你可以兜着走
<palomino|working> 还得送上门去...
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • freepascal 进入watches调试时出现：no debugger support available http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467657 在ubuntu14.10环境下，运行freepascal 进入watches调试时出现：no debugger support available，不知該如何解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 slush — 2015-01-13 14:11
<QiongMangHuo56> 百里送饭
<WhatsGoingOn> palomino|working: 别这么麻烦, 你请我吃饭, 直接把钱打我支付宝上面, 我自己去买就好.
<WhatsGoingOn> 傻ee也不赖了啊
<WhatsGoingOn> 也不来了啊
<WhatsUpMan> palomino|working: 别这么麻烦, 你请我吃饭, 直接把钱打我支付宝上
<WhatsUpMan> 	       面, 我自己去买就好.
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan: 有个选项, 能关掉erc的自动换新行
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42649
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 2015年中国将全面推行网络实名制
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan: 复制的时候就没这么尴尬了
<WhatsUpMan> WhatsGoingOn: 我其实是想的
<WhatsUpMan> WhatsGoingOn: 但是后遗症就这个
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan: ... ...
<palomino|working> ....
<WhatsUpMan> WhatsGoingOn:  http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1666069
<^k^> WhatsUpMan: ⇪ 【百元哥】威风堂堂 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1666069
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ... ...
<QiongMangHuo56> rh炒作
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: lol~
<julianwa> WhatsGoingOn, LOL 威风堂堂我最爱～
<HowIsItGoing> julianwa: 居立安叔儿
<WhatsGoingOn> julianwa: 锯李安挖叔好
<julianwa> 你们是哪位啊 =。 =
<onlylove_> julianwa: HowIsItGoing是CCIE蛙，WhatsGoingOn是 mad person
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 我想出书.
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 月子?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 地铁健身宝典.
<QiongMangHuo56> julianwa: 听说你要背叛组织
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 教你如何在地铁拥挤的人潮中, 练出八块儿腹肌以及坚实的背阔肌
<HowIsItGoing> julianwa: 听说你要背叛组织
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 你先有第二块腹肌再说
<julianwa> QiongMangHuo56, 我后悔了
 * onlylove_ 今天见到了笨办法到家的代码
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 有啊, 左右两块儿
<QiongMangHuo56> julianwa: 得便宜卖乖
<QiongMangHuo56> julianwa: 赶紧解救我!
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 内核里到现在还在跑冒泡排序呢
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 冒泡排序不可怕
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 可怕的是，如果你需要输入6次回车，你不用{ENTER}6，而用{ENTER}{ENTER}{ENTER}{ENTER}{ENTER}{ENTER}
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 还好吧...
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 还有，很多公共的变量不复用，每次都定义一次
<julianwa> QiongMangHuo56, 这是坑-。-
<HowIsItGoing> julianwa: 肿么说？
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 我不懂, 我不会写代码...
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 不可说，不可说
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 然后你可以看见每个文件里面都有一样的代码……
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 你帮我考CCIE我就不说
<julianwa> 特别本地化，一点也不高大上
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 艹，都过期了撒
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 装，你继续装
<QiongMangHuo56> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/362129.htm  可惜没等到啊
<^k^> QiongMangHuo56: ⇪ [图]OPPO新机R1C曝光 将支持全网通_oppo 欧珀_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: CCIE证书过期，不代表能力过期啊
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: paper过的，一直没能力
<HowIsItGoing> julianwa: 米帝本地化嘛？ lol
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 有paper能力就行
<julianwa> 北京本地化。。。
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo56: OPPO有可能有坑，建议你观望，我掉坑里正准备往外爬
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo56: 电源键经常失灵
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove_: 已经下单mx4了, 十天之内必须换手机, 等不了五寸五模NFC了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo56: 而且据说oppo的机器，用非官方rom续航是个问题
<WhatsUpMan> QiongMangHuo56: tcl摸摸大
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove_: 从不刷机, 魅族有gms我连root都不root
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo56: 我只是提醒你下，可能是坑，虽然我也想买，但是被坑过一次了
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove_: 嗯
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo56: 所以我下个机器其实很想看huawei
<cherrot> WhatsUpMan: llong time no c
<WhatsUpMan> cherrot: 入职了？
<cherrot> WhatsUpMan: 嗯
<onlylove_> cherrot: 现在在哪
 * cherrot 你们的昵称真烦 =。=
<onlylove_> cherrot: 找候总要帽子，挨个踢了
<cherrot> onlylove_: megvii face++ 旷视科技 反正名字很多
<onlylove_> cherrot: 哦，face++
<eexpss> 面基公司？
<onlylove_> cherrot: 不等鹅厂的年终了？
<cherrot> onlylove_: 不等了
<cherrot> eexpss: 嗯呐
<eexpss> 居然是图像识别的
<eexpss> 这迟早被公安收编啊
 * cherrot 拍完黄片 一身轻松
<onlylove_> eexpss: 说不定就是公安开的
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 升职加薪请吃饭
<eexpss> 。。
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 升职加薪请吃饭送妹子
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 求壕包养阿
<onlylove_> cherrot: 升职加薪请吃饭送妹子
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 我自己的都漏气了 怎么宋
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 你是针啊!
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: =。= 。。。。。。。。。。
<eexpss> 是针
<eexpss> +
<onlylove_> 针
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 请吃饭
<happyaron> cherrot: 快点
 * cherrot 说的好像你们都被我上过一样
<cherrot> happyaron: 蹭饭小王子
<HowIsItGoing> cherrot: 升职加薪请吃饭
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 蓉蓉壕，乃壕游杭州的时候冷不？
<huntxu> cherrot: 鹅厂年终一般不都是48个月起跳
<huntxu> cherrot: 你居然这都弃了，看来两个月顶48个月。。。
<eexpss> 鹅是暗指啥性别的？
<julianwa> 针  LOL
<QiongMangHuo56> eexpss: 看客户需要
<eexpss> lol 这蛋蛋。。
<cherrot> huntxu: 求不黑。。。能发俩月就跪舔小马哥了
<anti-unix> hellooooooooo
<freeflyi_> kinect的放大镜靠谱不
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 你不是跳了么 新老板也姓马?
<julianwa> kinect放大镜是个啥？
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 说的老东家
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 哦 懂了
<freeflyi_> HowIsItGoing: 壕用过没
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 你居然这都弃了，看来两个月顶48个月。。
<HowIsItGoing> freeflyi_: 嘛？
<freeflyi_> HowIsItGoing: 360的kinect上德放大镜
<HowIsItGoing> freeflyi_: 放大镜？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflyi_: 不知道是啥……
<freeflyi_> HowIsItGoing: 缩短kinect的距离用
<HowIsItGoing> freeflyi_: 木有kinect这么壕的东西啊
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsUpMan: WhatsGoingOn golang有官方教科书么?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 不知道, golang还需要书?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 你也要够浪了？
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: kinect不贵, 关键是没那么大房子
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 找个简单的代码直接看就是了
<chihchun> 大家都够浪了是吗...
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 学一半多了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 同木有，kinect也够贵
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 乃不kernel了？
<chihchun> 不够浪不潮。
<freeflyi_> QiongMangHuo56: 蛋蛋你也够浪了啊
<QiongMangHuo56> chihchun: 还是你够浪最牛
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 窗口管理器awesome能实现打开或关闭窗口程序特效吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467658 无 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengliye — 2015-01-13 14:42
<HowIsItGoing> freeflyi_:  同木有，kinect也够贵
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 我只是学学而已, 毕竟只会C和Bash太挫了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: ……
<eexpss> kinect是玩虚拟对摸的游戏的？
<freeflyi_> HowIsItGoing: 360b不是one
<HowIsItGoing> freeflyi_: 我连电视都木有……
<freeflyi_> HowIsItGoing: 搞套玩玩吧，这大冷天的，你在盛京没啥可玩
<chihchun> * Why is Golang popular in China? | Hacker News - https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8872400
<freeflyi_> HowIsItGoing: 用你的高清投影啊
 * QiongMangHuo56 学golang梦想当 chihchun 小弟
<HowIsItGoing> freeflyi_: 准备出去自驾，媳妇放假了有时间了
<^k^> chihchun: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<freeflyi_> HowIsItGoing: 爽啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflyi_: …… 木有木有木有啊
<julianwa> freeflyi_, 如果有用我也去弄一个放大镜。。。家太小
<chihchun> ycombinator 也被墙阿！
<chihchun> wtf
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: freeflying 访问不了sgp的服务器了, 但是我可以, 你那里访问正常吗?
<HowIsItGoing> freeflyi_: julianwa 乃们土壕都这么低调嘛？
<freeflyi_> julianwa: 马云家有，不知道效果如何
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: sg, 哪有啥sgp
<eexpss> WhatsGoingOn: 咋可能，我现在就是
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 我会点儿golang, 我能当你小弟嘛?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 我的服务器取名叫sgp啊.
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: 你要教我妈～我不会耶 XD
<QiongMangHuo56> 哦
<eexpss> 够浪 chihchun?
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，伤心了，继续倒腾landscape去了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: "说个屁"的意思.
<freeflyi_> 一个dir-505用了几次就坏了
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 不, 我只想给你当小弟啊
<QiongMangHuo56> 手感破
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: eexpss 也能用啊..
<freeflying_> HowIsItGoing: landscape还有啊
<eexpss> 我一开机就挂ssh。当然能
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying_: 艹，这半个月天天有landscape的case
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying_: 我都疯了，妈蛋我自己都没权限访问landscape的repo，装都没法装
<freeflying_> eexpss: 为啥我不能登录呢
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 我们有禁止密码登陆嘛?
<freeflying_> HowIsItGoing: 你还没权限啊，让 julianwa给你
<freeflying_> lol
<eexpss> 额。权限不是我给的。找老板要。 freeflying_
<eexpss> 没禁止。
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 是啊...
<eexpss> 2015-01-13 Tuesday 01:51:51 sgp  ~
<eexpss> 正常
<freeflying_> eexpss: ip给我下，我再试试
<eexpss> 居然是忘记ip。。 hoho
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying_: 居立安叔儿不都撤退了么
<julianwa> 然而沼跃鱼早已看穿了一切
<metalbrick> 把漏气的送了，自己买个新的
<freeflying_> WhatsGoingOn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9725872/
<WhatsGoingOn> 看上去没问题啊...
<Guest64911> 你好
<freeflyi_> eexpss: 这个登录不了啊
<eexpss> . 咋可能。提示啥。
<freeflyi_> eexpss: 超时
<eexpss> .. 这，，，本地网络屏蔽了？
<jiero> cherrot:  又来招呼这么多人吃饭。
<cherrot> jiero: lol
<freeflyi_> eexpss: 可能
<jiero> cherrot: 看我，从来没人要我请。。。都知道我穷。。。
<freeflyi_> WhatsGoingOn: do伦敦的速度如何
<eexpss> freeflyi_: 你路由器问题吧。ping下试试。
<cherrot> jiero: =。=
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflyi_: 300+延迟.
<freeflyi_> eexpss: 可以ping, nmap一下我的链接就背重置了
 * pity shell 的自动补全数据源在哪里？怎么把 /usr/bin/xxx 移动到 /root/xxx.back 还能出现 xxx.back 的命令补全呢？
<WhatsUpMan> freeflyi_: 找老死机 WhatsGoingOn 注册那个日本的去
<WhatsUpMan> freeflyi_: 又便宜又好用
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUpMan: 他们看不上openvz的吧?
<eexpss> freeflyi_: 这复杂的问题，找基蛙分析了。
 * WhatsUpMan 哦，又忘了...
<freeflyi_> WhatsUpMan: 日本得是啥
<WhatsUpMan> freeflyi_:openvz的服务器
<WhatsUpMan> freeflyi_: dream.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得 (@ dream.jp)
<WhatsUpMan> freeflyi_:日本梦
<WhatsUpMan> freeflyi_: 习大大日本版
<WhatsUpMan> cherrot: 啥时候请客？
<cherrot> WhatsUpMan: 先报上菊花尺寸～
<WhatsUpMan> cherrot: 我用嘴吃饭的...
<eexpss> WhatsUpMan: !!
<WhatsUpMan> eexpss: !!是执行上一条指令
<WhatsUpMan> eexpss: 你也用嘴吃饭？
<eexpss> 蛤蟆哦。好奇特的语法。
<cherrot> WhatsUpMan: 你把蛤蟆藏哪了
<WhatsUpMan> cherrot: 水池子
<happyaron> cherrot: 蹭饭小王子是罗姐
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 当时不冷，但也没下雨
<WhatsUpMan> freeflyi_: novm你怎么看？我准备入坑了...
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 所以也不好说下雨会成啥样
<jiero> happyaron:  来，蓉蓉请吃。
<happyaron> jiero: 不请
 * pity 知道刚才补全仍会出现 xxx.back 这个命令的原因了，原来 $PATH 中命令 . 这个路径，而我是在 /root 下执行的
<jiero> happyaron:  聪明的孩子
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: php是前端还是后端
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn:  WhatsWrongSir ^
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 为了区分 一般叫 web后端
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 因为有时候所有的web都被看作前端  相比于daemon之类的东西
<WhatsWrongSir> QiongMangHuo56: 拍黄片？
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: .
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 前端中的后端
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: yep
<WhatsWrongSir> QiongMangHuo56: 你要去拍黄片了？
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsWrongSir: 就是问问... 别人刚问我
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 明显后端.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 在浏览器上运行/解析的, 叫前端.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 常见的有, js/html/css/java
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 腻害
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 腻害
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 换名狂魔
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: java 不算了
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 我就知道你要这么说
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 我早就准备好梗等你了
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: http://www.lagou.com/jobs/356101.html?source=company
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 我发现whats系列的名字比manghuo多啊
<^k^> ⇪ fw: web前端开发工程师(java)招聘-58同城招聘-拉勾网
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: 来战吧 骚年
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: lol~
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 看到了?
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: 所以不要去这些网站找工作 lol
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 这个是javascript吧
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 是啊.
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 建筑工地找雷锋工程师
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 早先58同城的老大上电视招聘. 然后说我们前端用的是java
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: WhatsGoingOn: QiongMangHuo56: http://www.0514.com/t126895/
<sevk> ⇪ fw: 58同城老板姚劲波web前端工程师的“JAVA门”_扬州绿扬茶馆_扬州论坛_扬州生活网
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 也对啊，万一雷峰塔就是纪念雷锋的呢？
<WhatsGoingOn> ......
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: 看来不是技术出身阿 lol
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 反正java是前端语言!
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: 好吧！ =。=
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 有种东西叫tomcat
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 谁说java不能做前端...
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 我知道啊
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: java applet
<QiongMangHuo56> 抬起来
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 我一直说java是能做前端语言的啊... 你看log
<WhatsGoingOn> <@WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 常见的有, js/html/css/java
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 哦，我断片了..
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: lol
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 赞
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: wacom是nec的？
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 不是吧...
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 我知道三棒子入股了
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 为啥那个邮件还发给一个necp.co.jp的人
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 他们杂交太乱了.. 如果wacom是nec的, 那么联想其实也是nec的股东吧?
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 当地时间2015年1月12日，美国华盛顿，L'Efant Plaza地铁站高峰时期突然起火，浓烟密布，烟雾吞没地铁车厢达40分钟之久，导致1人死亡82人受伤，其中两人伤势严重。
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 所以wacom其实也是联想的?
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 不知道是不是dc的...
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 还好我在大帝都
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 我觉得不是，wacom要是联想的还能这么难推动？
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 恩, 所以wacom跟nec没关系...
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 赞逻辑强大
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 射射
<WhatsGoingOn> Wacom Co., Ltd. (株式会社ワコム Kabushiki-gaisha Wakomu?) (/ˈwɑːkəm/) is a Japanese company headquartered in Kazo, Saitama, Japan, that specializes in graphics tablets and related products.
<WhatsGoingOn> 完全没提nec...
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 这种难道不应该看日文版？
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 我经验不够丰富
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐无法用autoproxy插件大家有这个问题吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467660 我刚装的lubuntu，10.04的，里面自带的火狐安装了autoproxy插件却无法使用，设置好了goagent后也无法使用，autoproxy里的设置无法生效，比如订阅规则就无法订阅，其它设置也不能访问国外网
<^k^>  ─> 站。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2015-01-13 16:24
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 主要株主
<WhatsWrongSir> WhatsGoingOn: 除了三爽就是两个信托银行
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 哦, 那种银行都是纯粹投资的
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsWrongSir: 三爽是因为note要用wacom的技术.
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 你申i白了么？
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 咩
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/412529
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 诚悦 可拆装组合电镀哑铃 30公斤 CY-017 二只装 239元（299-60）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
 * WhatsWrongSir python这缩进真是读代码杀手啊...
<xiaocai> <*O*>打广告的……
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我就只搞俯卧撑 健腹轮 羽毛球和游泳了!
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 器材便宜!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 倒立撑?
<QiongMangHuo56> 学到 http://tour.golang.org/concurrency/1 了 2/3+了
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • newstartha双机控制的命令有人用过吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467661 用newstartha双机控制的命令cli时，好像此命令内部又调用了一次登录操作，导致无法像普通程序一样重定向输入. 对于此类命令如何使用批处理来自动化操作。 试过expect也不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 s
<^k^>  ─> unsol — 2015-01-13 16:54
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 已经足够了. 我从没看过这章...
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我之前只会C, 基础差, 没见过那么多gaoji特性
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 我就看了最最最最前面的几页语法... 然后就恬不知耻的说自己会go
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: prodigy
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo56> happyaron: 建行的卡, 太丑...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 我有本七周七语言, 你要不要看?
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 饶了我
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 帮你迅速普及各种语言特性. 不是让你学会那些语言....
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 电子书?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 实体书
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 来来来
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 明天你不来是吧?
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 应该不来
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 肯定不来吧
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 你要请我吃饭的话我就5点钟过来
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: lol~
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 其实我明天是想过来, 不过手机明天到家... nnnd
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 现在改, 还来得及
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 我明天想过来发个快递 nnnnd
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 我帮你发?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 东西在哪儿?
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 算了, 后天早上吧
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: .
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 东西在家...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 从家发啊
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 怕出去买菜什么的错过
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 来这儿发可以直接扔前台
<QiongMangHuo56> 帮人发招聘帖子 智能钢琴 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Career_Upgrade/307045  cc onlylove
<^k^> QiongMangHuo56: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 下月有饭 cc WhatsGoingOn
 * HowIsItGoing 要不要去呢
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 我都点了yes了
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 别来了 我帮你吃
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 你肯定得点
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 对了, 不来也点yes
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 是啊.
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 我怕你吃不动
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 你也要点.
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 替我们增加budget
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 点了, 就有预算啊.
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 握手
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: :-)
<XiaZheTeng> 你们这些坏人是比我改nick吗
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: QiongMangHuo56 好吧，那还是点吧
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 你来不了, 我可以受累帮你吃啊
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 赞
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 雷锋你好
<QiongMangHuo56> XiaZheTeng: 牛牛, 包养我!
<QiongMangHuo56> 帮人发招聘帖子 智能钢琴 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Career_Upgrade/307045  cc onlylove_
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，team里统计 shill matrix是做毛线？ 
<XiaZheTeng> HowIsItGoing: 壕，我也要增加budget
 * HowIsItGoing 技能不达标的挨个放血么？
<HowIsItGoing> XiaZheTeng: yes
<HowIsItGoing> XiaZheTeng: QiongMangHuo56 和 WhatsGoingOn 说了，说yes就有budget
<XiaZheTeng> 一看到cocos2d这个垃圾引擎就觉得逼格下降不少
<HowIsItGoing> XiaZheTeng: 我就信了
 * XiaZheTeng 查了下最近几年的炸药奖获奖名单，好带感啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 我点了点了master git，是不是太不要脸了……
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 啥?
<XiaZheTeng> 里面有大蛤蟆，苏联国家分裂者，缅甸反对派，南非反对派，以色列总理，美国总统及国务卿，伊朗争取人权者，还有天朝被殖民倡导者
<QiongMangHuo56> XiaZheTeng: 哦?
<QiongMangHuo56> XiaZheTeng: 这么高级
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 你是让我去当IT还是测试啊
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 不过看起来很有诱惑力
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 挑啊, 看你老抱怨工作问题
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 我现在套着teamviewer开rdesktop，几分钟断一次，你让我不抱怨？
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 换你来试试？
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 她家工程师15~20K 测试不清楚, IT 10K的样子
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 10K很开心了，我现在税前6
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 哪里哪里？ 球JD
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 而且这是给刚毕业三年内的水平, 她们HR说要求的不算高
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Career_Upgrade/307045
<XiaZheTeng> 当然it了，没少多少钱，但事情少很多，可以花时间搞副业
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 所以你可以试一试啊, 租房还给报销60%呢
<XiaZheTeng> 别闹，魔都很多私企都提供食宿的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 卧槽，好屌
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 你认识hr？ 球内推
<XiaZheTeng> 才60%算毛福利啊
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 认识啊, 不能remote 内推你个鬼
<QiongMangHuo56> XiaZheTeng: 我0% 55555
<XiaZheTeng> 谁让你给雪肤豚打工
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: XiaZheTeng HowIsItGoing 错了, 40%
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 去做测试啊，天天玩儿手机
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 智能钢琴
<onlylove_> XiaZheTeng: 主要是安卓和IOS我也不会啊，之前就是sa
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 听起来不咋地，这么小众的玩意儿
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 我觉得也一般, 不过拿钱就是了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo56: 网站没有IT职位，论坛有，两边不一致，不去
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 可以准备简历试试嘛 闲着也是闲着
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 网站有啊, 昨天我还看见的
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 她们HR直接找到我的, 肯定第一手 不是猎头和外包
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 看你了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 你还不走啊?
<JustGiveMeANickN> good
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: ....
 * HowIsItGoing 这年头安卓开发IOS开发真火爆
<QiongMangHuo56> RainFlying: 可怜的病号你又傲娇
 * HowIsItGoing 当年压宝压错了
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 互联网也火啊
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 我都不沾边
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 互联网火了几年，差不多了
<maplebeats> HowIsItGoing: 对啊，当年应该压android
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 也推我吧.
<HowIsItGoing> maplebeats: 当年应该压大数据
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: +1
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo56: 推我！
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 那薪酬你能看得上就行
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 推我！
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 必须能啊.
<QiongMangHuo56> maplebeats: 北京望京
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 我连节操都想去.
 * QiongMangHuo56 说真的, 看上的可以给我发简历
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 我没节操也想去
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: 等我写一个.
 * QiongMangHuo56 我纯是帮别人忙
<JustGiveMeANickN> 我要上安卓开发有什么要求呢
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 我当年应该压python网站开发.
<HowIsItGoing> JustGiveMeANickN: 首先你得有个安卓
<WhatsGoingOn> JustGiveMeANickN: 先找到android's but
 * QiongMangHuo56 我应该压云计算
<maplebeats> 我一个也不满足，哎
<maplebeats> 我应该压域名，当年把各大互联网的域名都买了，现在就爽了
<xiaocai> 我刚学完android还不是没找到工作
<onlylove__> maplebeats: google.xxx？
<JustGiveMeANickN> 请问各位大牛怎么学android呢
<WhatsGoingOn> google.sb
<HowIsItGoing> 请问各位大牛怎么学android呢
<onlylove__> WhatsGoingOn: 最大的问题是，这个只在中国有特殊含义
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 恩.
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove__: son of b...
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove__: 一样的英语有特殊含义
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 只在英语国家有意义
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 我输了
<JustGiveMeANickN> google.sb
<JustGiveMeANickN> www.google.sb
<WhatsWrongSir> HowIsItGoing: HowIsItGoing:
<WhatsWrongSir> HowIsItGoing: الهجينة
<maplebeats> lainme: 想买iphone6了，55555555555555
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 押宝押错了
<lainme> maplebeats: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * WhatsGoingOn 后悔...
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 压 押
<HowAreYou> WhatsGoingOn hello
<QiongMangHuo56> iOS
<QiongMangHuo56> ,
 * WhatsGoingOn 早知道就学python了
<HowAreYou> WhatsGoingOn 有什么后悔的呢
<maplebeats> lainme: 似乎有现货了？
<HowAreYou> WhatsGoingOn python
<XiaZheTeng> QiongMangHuo56: 壕，你的大腿还缺挂件麽
<lainme> maplebeats: 听说从今天开始都有了
<HowAreYou> hello
 * HowIsItGoing 从今天起，我决定忘掉python，安静的做一个安卓开发。
<QiongMangHuo56> XiaZheTeng: 不缺啊
<EnglishName> hello
<lainme> maplebeats: 我先去吃饭了
<maplebeats> lainme: 恩
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: python能写安卓么？
<xiaocai> HowIsItGoing: 你会android？
<maplebeats> HowIsItGoing: 可以
<maplebeats> 谁招我去做开发啊
<HowIsItGoing> xiaocai: 目前会用
<HowIsItGoing> maplebeats: 真可以？ 画个愤怒的小鸟？
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: python可以写android，我听说的
<onlylove> maplebeats: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<xiaocai> android,不是用java开发的嘛
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 这么屌？ 那不忘python了
<maplebeats> HowIsItGoing: 没怎么玩过，跑过一次webpy就没玩过了
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 应该可以.
<maplebeats> onlylove: 赞助一点啊
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 实在不行, 还有jython呢
<HowIsItGoing> maplebeats: webpy 不是web 框架么？
<HowIsItGoing> maplebeats: 难道现在app都是浏览器内核套web app？
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 对啊……
<EnglishName> hello
<^k^> EnglishName:点点点. 17:57 新年快乐 : 35.25天 
<xiaocai> ^k^: ^~^快过年了，天天倒计时
<EnglishName> #ubuntu-cn hello
<EnglishName> ?
<EnglishName> ?
<EnglishName> ?
<rypervenche> !gentoo++
<Guest90545> 有人在使用ubuntu吗
<Guest90545> 为什么我主机安装不了ubuntu
<gebjgd> Guest90545, 那是不可能的
<Guest90545> gebjgd, 为什么
<Guest90545> gebjgd, 安装ubuntu的时候不是卡死就是黑屏
<Guest90545> gebjgd, 根本安装不了
<gebjgd> Guest90545, 啥顯卡
<Guest90545> gebjgd, amd
<gebjgd> Guest90545, 那是不可能的  我這裏所有的amd隨便安裝
<gebjgd> Guest90545, nomodeset
<Guest90545> gebjgd, 为什么我的主机安装不了windowsXP window7 window8
<Guest90545> gebjgd, 安装程序刚启动就卡死或直接关机了
<Guest90545> gebjgd, ubuntu安装程序怎么添加nomodeset呢
<gebjgd> Guest90545, 檢查內存
<gebjgd> Guest90545, 你猜
<^k^> xiaocai, 18:28 新年快乐 : 35.23天 
<alvin_rxg> 看这意思，应该是啥都装不了吧？
<alvin_rxg> Guest90545: uefi?  或者 win 8 锁定了
<waverwaver> haha
<xiaocai> math.around(11.5)==???
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 如何查询进程访问的目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467662 先前后台执行了一个wget下载，但是忘记把文件存在哪个目录了，top命令能一直看到这个进程，有没有什么办法查出来这个进程访问的是哪个目录？ 多谢帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 iheartpp — 2015-01-
<^k^>  ─> 13 18:49
<Guest90545> alvin_rxg, 我什么都装不了了怎么办
<alvin_rxg> Guest90545: 问题不明确，“卡死，黑屏”发生在啥时候都不知道
<Guest90545> alvin_rxg, :-)
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国家网信办：微博、贴吧今年将实名制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467664 1月13日上午，国家互联网信息办公室召开新闻发布会，公布了近期被依法关闭的一批网站、栏目和微信公众账号。这是国家网信办今年首次集中公布相关信息。此次共有50家网站、频道(栏目)以
<^k^>  ─> 及微信公众账号被依法关闭，包括24家网站、9个网站频道(栏目)和17个微信公众号。 另据国家网信办 …
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 新版本的 maxiang 真坑
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 同步过去的笔记真丑啊
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, nixnote
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 发现自从我花钱买了就没怎么用过了。。
<Guest62227> application.ini     libmozsandbox.so  mozilla-xremote-client
<Guest62227> browser             libmozsqlite3.so  omni.ja
<Guest62227> chrome.manifest     libnspr4.so       platform.ini
<Guest62227> components          libnss3.so        plugin-container
<Guest62227> crashreporter       libnssckbi.so     precomplete
<Guest62227> crashreporter.ini   libnssdbm3.chk    removed-files
<^k^> Guest62227:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest62227> libfreebl3.chk      libsoftokn3.so    webapprt-stub
<Guest62227> libfreebl3.so       libssl3.so
<Guest62227> libmozalloc.so      libxul.so
<PudGe> 小瘦子何在
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于ifconfig命令显示的ip问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467665 在我的电脑上执行ifconfig命令，显示结果如下: wlan0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 00:26:c7:6d:ae:c8 inet 地址:192.168.5.241 广播:192.168.7.255 掩码:255.255.252.0 inet6 地址: fe80::226:c7ff:fe6d:aec8/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNIN
<^k^>  ─> G MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 接收数据包:21533 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0 发送数据包:17495 错误:0 丢弃:0 …
<Ukari> ifconfig好像看不见自己的公网ipv4的
<imtxc_cloud> test
<^k^> imtxc_cloud:点点点. 22:34 新年快乐 : 35.06天 
<imtxc_cloud> ping
<imtxc_cloud> BuMangHuo: 嗨
<IronWard> Ukari, 你的公网IP不一定在你自己机器上啊
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Alienware 17 笔记本 安装UBUNTU如何？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467666 Alienware 17 笔记本 安装UBUNTU如何？ 买了台Alienware 17笔记本，安装UBUNTU驱动方面支持如何？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsfelixr — 2015-01-13 22:42
<jiero> 嗯。真的会很难。
 * jiero 运气还算不错，砸到5元话费。
<gebjgd> Ukari, 有網頁可以檢測
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-14
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装ubuntu14.04时老出现errno 5 input/output error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467670 按照论坛上的ubuntu安装指南开始安装时，老出现errno 5 input/output error，我的iso文档也是按照安装指南的链接下载的，试了几次都一样，求高手指点，菜鸟这里敬谢！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 arabithalia — 2015-01-14 1:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 潜水艇 :     一群细菌在女主人的身体里讨论该怎么出去,就从食道出去还是从气管出去争论不休,意见不一。     这时,最老的细菌打断了大家的话。"我看",他慢吞吞的说,"还是乘今晚九点半的那趟潜水艇出去好了！ " 
<jiero> pity:  还在迷茫。今天出去吗。外面果然空气不好。北京雾太大。
<jiero> 快来大风吧。
<jiero> onlylove:  幺
<pity> jiero: 去哪儿？
<BuMangHuo> 下雪了
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 出去开心吧
<pity> BuMangHuo: 北京没下吧？
<BuMangHuo> pity: 说的就是北京
<pity> BuMangHuo: 好像就是阴天啊
<BuMangHuo> pity: 现在看看？
<BuMangHuo> 刚开始 2 分钟
<pity> BuMangHuo: 我就坐窗户旁边啊
<pity> BuMangHuo: 我们这片儿没下
<BuMangHuo> pity: 好嘛，那就是离得远，中关村软件园下雪了
<jiero> pity:  不知到。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 我去哪里呢。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 等下一会儿了再去啊
<pity> BuMangHuo: 唉，我们大酒仙桥还不下……
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 现在除了灰蒙蒙的啥都没
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 我还没看到学呢
<pity> jiero: 等雪下大了出去玩儿
<BuMangHuo> 今天忘了带相机。。。
<pity> jiero: 可以去奥森浪一圈儿
<BuMangHuo> NND，早上出门前我还在想今天要不要下雪带相机玩
<jiero> 奥森？
<pity> jiero: 奥林匹克森林公园
<pity> jiero: 上班时间那边人少，适合独酌，搞基，野合……
<WhatsTheMatter> pity: zan
<BuMangHuo> WhatsTheMatter: chrome 里面的那种独立的 app，怎么在不打开 chrome 的时候打开
<WhatsTheMatter> BuMangHuo: 不知道
<jiero> pity: 。。。
<pity> WhatsTheMatter: 你是 hamo？
<WhatsTheMatter> pity: 啥？
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉毛
<pity> WhatsTheMatter: 黑毛？
 * WhatsTheMatter ...
<WhatsTheMatter> pity: .
<pity> WhatsTheMatter: 嗯……
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx的词组排序无法保存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467672 没人遇到过这个问题吗, 比如"biaoliang", 在词组提示框中, 将给出 表量 标量 ... ... ... 重新输入biaoliang, 标量能现在在最前面, 但是重新启动后, 又变成初始提示, 是不是设置有问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> osoon2008 — 2015-01-14 10:09
<jiero> Destine: 同时吃咸鲜味三明治和巧克力蛋糕和牛奶果然不舒服。牛奶有配合什么咸的好吃？
<Destine> jiero, 现烤的培根咸蛋糕。
<jiero> Destine:  噢。以后看看。。。从来没见过培根蛋糕。。。
<Destine> jiero, http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_54a625bf0102vi4d.html
<^k^> Destine: ⇪ 换个口味吃蛋糕——培根咸蛋糕_文怡_新浪博客
<jiero> Destine: 看起来不错。
<Destine> jiero, 嗯，可以试试。
<jiero> Destine:  嗯。转给姥爷了
<jiero> 噢。我发现我没有补智齿呀。
<jiero> adam8157:  蛋糕妈妈
<jiero> adam8157: 买蛋糕我吃。
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove_: 我今天见了比你遇到的更奇葩的事儿，hangout套bomgar套teamviewer
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 办公室了？
<QiongMangHuo56> XiaMangHuo: 在家 玩mx4
<QiongMangHuo56> XiaMangHuo: 拨下我电话 看看默认有没有来电号码识别
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 新机器都得掉地下摔一下
<QiongMangHuo56> XiaMangHuo: 没事儿 我会买意外险
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 穷穷穷穷×14
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: conf call
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 我今天见了比你遇到的更奇葩的事儿，hangout套bomgar套teamviewer
<QiongMangHuo56> XiaMangHuo: 谢谢, 提醒了我可以voip拨给自己
<jiero> pity: 报名去学唱歌了。
<jiero> pity: 无聊中。
<onlylove__> XiaMangHuo: 一句话，卡死丫的
<jiero> pity:  现在我多么无聊呀。竟然连续搞秒杀。。。
<root_> hello everyone
<root_> ni zui jin hai hao ma? i am jacknesstang
<root_> startx
<root_> zhong wen shu ru fa?
<alvin_rxg> root_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *p_R`^*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<root_> ping google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ www.google.com *FROM* google.com)
<root_> http://www.inputking.com
<root_> GFW
<root_> GFW
<root_> great firewall is amazing!
<jiero> nyfair 好久不来了阴暗
<jiero>  wzssyqa  最近干嘛着
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 我昨晚上很认真的考虑你说的那事情了，考虑到有出去玩的计划，所以暂时先不考虑了
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 好!
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 虽然我也不知道啥时候出去玩
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 我个人希望是今年夏天，但是，很多事说不好
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 万一哪天想出去玩了，请个长假，总感觉不太好
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/china-internet
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 我国新增7个互联网骨干直联点 将下调宽带价格 | 程序师
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 难道你要脱产出去玩?
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 又一个富二代出现了...
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 我比较喜欢脱产出去玩
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 啥?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 哦.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 多年来我一直想出去玩, 至今没有达成这个愿望... 所以只能当一个键盘党...
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: mx4不错, 就是略大
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 是啊.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 快刷系统
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 新的提升很大
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 到手第一件事就是改成通用版
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 我是稳定版党, 不刷别的rom 不root
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 官方rom啊.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 你已经刷最新的了?
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 不用体验版
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 稳定版通用版的最新
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 你出厂的rom通常已经不是最新的稳定版了.
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 升级了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 恩. 我就是这个意思...
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 土壕，竟然脱产出去玩
<yunfan> imtxc跟我小窗下 我不知道是哪个nick
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo56: 看到 imtxc 上来叫他小窗下我 有个东西要跟他说 我出门了
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: ^^
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo56: 我不能remote，只好选择脱产，在职必须考虑假期前回去，必然会匆忙
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo56: 如果你连玩都玩的匆匆忙忙的，真心不如不玩
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove__: 你说的对 但是我真不敢脱产
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo56: 所以你可以选择remote啊
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo56: 我反正是不指望了，你比我有希望
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 拿到mx4了啊
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 嗯
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 还不错
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 帮我搞个啊
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 啊?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 帮我搞个MX4啊
<onlylove__> http://www.techug.com/beijing-road-light-charge-electric-car
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 我买的移动合约机
<^k^> onlylove__: ⇪ 北京已试点将88盏路灯改造 为电动汽车充电 | 程序师
<onlylove__> 这东西怎么收费
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 你可以去苏宁买嘛 现货
<onlylove__> freeflying: 你把你的给 QiongMangHuo56，然后把他的拿来玩几天，玩够了再换回来
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: yunfan 果然把你当传达室李大爷了。。。。
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 555
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 发生了啥
<onlylove__> test
<^k^> onlylove__:点点点. 11:53 新年快乐 : 34.50天 
<jiero> ....
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 往前看 15 行
 * jiero 真的穷。
<jiero> freeflying:  你不是买了么？
<jiero> freeflying: 难道你的是MX4 Pro
<jiero> freeflying: 现在竟然没有手机交换耍这个服务呢？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: http://www.techug.com/sfht
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 顺丰快递旗下电商网站“顺丰海淘”正式上线 也玩限时特卖 | 程序师
<freeflying> jiero: onlylove_ 我没有魅族
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove_: 土壕，竟然脱产出去玩
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 不脱产总是想着要多久回去
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 收发室李大爷
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 脱产想玩多久玩多久
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 不是一个档次的
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove_: 你能玩儿多久啊？ 周游列国？
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 而且在职的话，你老板能批你几天假期
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 我在一个地方能呆一个周左右
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove_: 请一天假，加上周末，够去三亚晒个太阳了
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 真累
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 而且你就晒太阳么
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 不看日出么
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove_: 飞机上看
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 如果不是考虑这件事 QiongMangHuo56昨天提供的职位很有竞争力
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 现在地铁涨价了，我工资不见涨
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 我自然要找个高工资的地方
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove_: 总体来说，你还是没胆子跳槽
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 我没胆子跳……呵呵
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 幸亏它帮忙 : 有个男人上街买了一担米,一头重,一头轻,不好挑。他抓抓头皮想出了一个办法,在轻的一边放上一块大石头。他汗流泱背地把米挑到家,放下担子,长长嘘了一口气道:今天幸亏有这块石头,不然简直没办法挑回来！
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 我跳到人推荐的职位，然后几天之后想出去玩了，到时候人怎么看 QiongMangHuo56
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove_: 你想太多
<jiero> freeflying:  我没用过魅族手机
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo56: 我觉得这是必须考虑的
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo56: 我自己名声多坏无所谓，我不想影响别人
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove_: 你想太多了...
 * QiongMangHuo56 准备出门买菜去趟办公室
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 要变身李大妈的节奏
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo56: 要变身李大妈的节奏
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 想太多...
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 生意归生意.
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 你怎么办
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 别人推荐你, 那是生意, 你跳过去, 也是生意.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 谈生意, 就别考虑感情.
 * jiero 发现现在 youtube 竟然是分离的，视频和音频单独处理。
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 我怎么办? 这个要分情况, 如果推荐人有内推费, 我会考虑等推荐者拿到内推费再跳槽. 如果没有, 那么什么时候都可以拍屁股走人. 只要有好的下.家
<onlylove_> 公司网烂到teamviewer一直掉一直掉一直掉
<BuMangHuo> nnnd, 谁知道印象笔记里面贴代码怎么把缩进也贴进去啊..
 * pity 我们这掉了俩雪花就完事儿了
 * BuMangHuo 同上
<BuMangHuo> 一切不以下雪为目的的刮风、降温、大雾都是耍流氓
<BuMangHuo> s/雾/霾
 * onlylove 在屋里看不到雪花
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 用firefox
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: firefox, chrome 一样的，不管是粘帖过去的，还是用邮件发过去的，不管是 tab 还是 空格，都给我弄没了
<jiero> pity:  没有雪
<liyi> 好久没来， 冒个泡
<lyj_> 我是泡
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 有办法弄到虚拟美国手机号不? 能收验证码的那种... cc QiongMangHuo56 XiaMangHuo
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: google voice?
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 能收短信是吧?
<gfrog> ms
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: pinger?
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 能，但是前提是你得能申请到
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 得需要米国ip
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 好申请吗?
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 米国ip啊... 应该不难.
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 反正我挂vpn丫的也不认
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 好多人申请好像
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 不知道是啥机制
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 赞.
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: google voice需要你原来就有个美国号码...
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 那我还是先用 QiongMangHuo56 推荐的吧.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 我记得也是.
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 那个简单，很多免费用一下下的sip服务
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=美国手机号&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&sourceId=tb.index&spm=1.7274553.1997520841.1&initiative_id=tbindexz_20150114
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ ฬิฑฆหัห๗
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我看看.
<BuMangHuo> 多简单
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 花钱啊...
<BuMangHuo> 花钱能解决的还不简单？
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> 如果要长期用就麻烦了
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  skype ？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 就一次
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 出现什么情况了？
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 我曾经收到亚马逊美国的电话，是从苏州打来的。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: .. ...
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 但是是美国人
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 可能是sip.
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 今天晚上请我吃 呷哺？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你一个人吃啊
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 俩人就不实惠了啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 不是你请我就要花钱了不是。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 两个人72元也差不多
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你不傻啊....
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我一个人 60 刚好合适
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 哦哦。你吃一菜一肉两盘呀。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 肉 x 2, 菜 x 1, 水 x 1
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 我以为你要套餐*2 + 锅底
<BuMangHuo> 套餐的菜我不喜欢
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 那就买一送一的自助带我吧。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你现在在什么地方啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 在立水桥
<BuMangHuo> 你住那里？
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 嗯。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 不去不去
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。是你请呀，所以你在哪里？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 保密
<BuMangHuo> 等我给你看样东西
<jiero> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2167939 于心何忍呢
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 这是我的收件箱
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。你于心于力，竟然有那么多信用卡。。。
 * jiero 就一张卡。。。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 好吧，我给你看一个东西。
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i2168011
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你够拼的
 * pity 刚发现非 root 安装 git 如此简单！
<onlylove> pity: root你好
<pity> onlylove: 我不用 root，只是某台服务器需要安装些环境而我没权限
<MSErgo4K> 有没有在国外的, 帮我收个微软的验证码? 不支持国内手机号啊
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 醒着呢?
<gDD> 我记得微软的TFA支持国内手机号啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 那啥，晚上找gebjd同学
<iMadper> gDD: 不知道啊, azure的不行...
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 最后一个可以删除了。
<iMadper> gDD: TFA是啥?
<iMadper> onlylove: 是啊, 我也想到了德国佬
<gDD> iMadper: 二步验证
<gDD> iMadper: Two-factor Authentication
<iMadper> gDD: 哦, 不是两部验证...
<gDD> iMadper: 嗯，弄个Pinger或者Voxox就有国外手机号了
<iMadper> gDD: 微软的页面直接跟我说不支持voip的号码
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 美团的那个，算是很容易到手了。
<iMadper> openshift不错.
<iMadper> mikecao: 贵司的openshift, 有员工免费账户不?
<gDD> OpenShift不让修改注册邮箱还让我记忆犹新
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。是和微软交道呀，直接打中国电话？
<iMadper> jiero: 不.
<iMadper> gDD: lol~
<iMadper> mikecao: 我虽然已经离开rh, 不过现在我发现openshit的bug, 会不会给我一些现金奖励?
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<gfrog> iMadper: 为毛要微软的验证码？
<iMadper> gfrog: 因为我要注册azure啊.
<iMadper> gfrog: 要验证手机的
<gfrog> iMadper: 用大陆版啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 不然不给注册
<iMadper> gfrog: 大陆版不免费啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 卧槽，米帝版免费？
<iMadper> gfrog: .
<gfrog> iMadper: 找你米帝的同事撒
<iMadper> gfrog: 10个以下的server 免费.
<iMadper> gfrog: 我没有啊.
<iMadper> gfrog: 我们全组都是大撸/呆湾得啊
<gfrog> iMadper: cc Jon 就好了嘛
<iMadper> gfrog: Jon直接给我100w美金然后说你直接用中国的付费版吧, 哥懒得帮你看验证码
<jiero> iMadper: 呆湾？为什么这么流行这样叫？是不是台湾的确实呆呆的？
<gfrog> iMadper: win-win
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞!
<iMadper> jiero: 这样说比较呆萌.
<jiero> iMadper:  赞。。。
<iMadper> 我擦, openshift什么鬼!!! 开个新gear都能报错!!!!
<WhatHappensNow> gfrog: iMadper 走路走快了小腿板疼什么情况？
<gfrog> WhatHappensNow: 小腿板是啥？
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 我时速超过12km会这样
<WhatHappensNow> gfrog: 就是小腿那个骨头啊
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 然后坚持跑下去, 几分钟之后会没事
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 啊? 骨头? 不是肌肉?
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 骨头应该不会自己疼吧...又没断，应该是附近的组织
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 不是跑
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 就单纯走
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 附近的组织, 反正不是肌肉, 那我没遇到过. 膝盖???
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 当然我走的比较快...
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 肌肉吧
<gfrog> WhatHappensNow: 肌腱韧带之类的吧
<WhatHappensNow> gfrog: 有可能..
<WhatHappensNow> gfrog: 反正就那个附近疼
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 请拉伸..
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 小腿骨也能拉伸？
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 两个可能, 1. 萎缩. 2. 你太重.
<iMadper> gfrog: ^^ 李菊福?
<gfrog> WhatHappensNow: 两个可能, 1. 萎缩. 2. 你太重.
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙壕
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 小腿后侧肌肉啊
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 你到底是哪里疼啊
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 不知道啊，就是小腿那个骨头附近...
<gfrog> WhatHappensNow: 我走路走快了也会迎面骨疼，但是是前面，膝盖下边，然后肌肉有无力感。
<iMadper> what
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 可能需要截肢.
<iMadper> gfrog: 你也得截肢.
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 头部以下是吧？
<mikecao> iMadper, 我没用过openshit
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 不用, 肩膀以上截掉就行.
<gfrog> im
<iMadper> mikecao: 今天 qiao 他们都不来了啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 截肢了就要用手跑了
<iMadper> gfrog: 不用, 假肢.
<gfrog> iMadper: 今天他们tb，据说
<iMadper> gfrog: 假肢不会疼.
<mikecao> iMadper, 不知道阿，最近qiao 每天春风得意就顾不上这边了把
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦.
<iMadper> mikecao: 那是.
<gfrog> iMadper: 有个大姐还在朋友圈秀大雪来着
<WhatHappensNow> gfrog: 一组人一起去淘宝？
<gfrog> WhatHappensNow: 去秀水
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂.
<iMadper> gfrog: 他们组现在男女比例1:1了估计
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 这么爽...
<nyfair> 谷歌不作恶，只作死
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 是啊.
<nyfair> 我司比例已经从2年前的7:3变成3:7了，快倒闭了
<nyfair> 人去镂空
<gfrog> iMadper: 这么屌？ 你走了所以1:1了？
 * GNUdog should install Ubuntu or Debian...
<iMadper> gfrog: 反正我那天看他们tb照片, 都是妹子啊
<BuMangHuo> ...
<gfrog> iMadper: 土壕组，乃后悔走了吧？
<jiero> nyfair: 什么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 是啊.
<iMadper> gfrog: 十分后悔
<gfrog> iMadper: 再回去
<iMadper> gfrog: 好啊
<WhatHappensNow> GNUdog: arch
<gfrog> GNUdog: 基狗
<iMadper> mikecao: openshift还在开发中嘛?
<GNUdog> gfrog, ji wa
<iMadper> mikecao: 连创建个gear这种都过不去的.
<nyfair> openshit
<iMadper> mikecao: 还玩个毛啊
<GNUdog> WhatHappensNow, will consider
<mikecao> iMadper, 必须在开发阿
<freeflying> GNUdog: 基狗
<mikecao> 听EVP说要卖钱的
<stardiviner> Linux下有没有方法把一个普通文本转换成     2. [ ] then use hexdump to dump to hex binary format.
<GNUdog> freeflying, ..
<stardiviner> Linux下有没有方法把一个普通文本转换成
 * stardiviner Linux下有没有方法把一个普通文本转换成 application/octet-stream; charset=binary 的？ 命令行工具，或者代码脚本什么的，C，Python，Ruby之类的？
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: (951) 389-4266
<iMadper> mikecao: 这么多大bug, 创建app都不成功, 竟然还在开发???
<iMadper> mikecao: The initial build for the application failed: Shell command '/sbin/runuser -s /bin/sh 54b60ae3fcf9333b3b0000ea -c "exec /usr/bin/runcon 'unconfined_u:system_r:openshift_t:s0:c4,c517' /bin/sh -c \"gear postreceive --init >> /tmp/initial-build.log 2>&1\""' returned an error. rc=255 .Last 10 kB of build output: Warning: Application 'fwallgo' server exists without a pid file. Use force-stop to kill. Repairing links for 1
<iMadper> deployments Building git ref 'master', commit a418630 ! A .godir is required. For instructions: ! http://mmcgrana.github.com/2012/09/getting-started-with-go-on-heroku ! https://www.openshift.com/kb/kb-TDOD-some-golang-instructions An error occurred executing 'gear postreceive' (exit code: 1) Error message: CLIENT_ERROR: Failed to execute: 'control build' for /var/lib/openshift/54b60ae3fcf9333b3b0000ea/go For more details about the
<iMadper> problem, try running the command again with the '--trace' option.
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Getting Started with Go on Heroku
<GNUdog> 嗯，有输入法用了
<elseJun> >b 富士山下
<WhatHappensNow> happyaron: 小dd
<WhatHappensNow> happyaron: 呼叫小dd
<tryit> iMadper, .
<tryit> iMadper, :-)
<iMadper> tryit: .
<tryit> iMadper, 熟悉l7 filter不
<tryit> iMadper, L7
<iMadper> tryit: 不熟悉... 网络相关的, 一窍不通
<tryit> iMadper, 。谦虚了
<iMadper> tryit: 是真的...
<tryit> iMadper, DDS熟悉吗
<iMadper> tryit: dds是啥?
<tryit> iMadper, 数据分发服务
<iMadper> tryit: 哦, 不知道...
<iMadper> tryit: 这个... 超过我能力了...
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，没事
<GNUdog> Receiving objects:  13% (549834/3961119), 219.14 MiB | 1.23 MiB/s      ->> 现在 Kernel 是有多大啊，好可怕
<perr> 喵
<iMadper> GNUdog: git tree大. 直接下载压缩后的tar包没多大.
<jzp113> 大家都是用什么irc客户端的
<elseJun> xchat
<elseJun> web被墙
<jzp113> 我发现hexchat配色不好看
<jzp113> 准备换个命令行的
<pl_014> chatzilla
<iMadper> 有的选吗? 必须是erc啊.
<jzp113> 算了
<jzp113> 我看看hexchat的配色
<jiero> 其实，现在还是国内没有啥好用的服务。
<QiongMangHuo56> iMadper: 泻泻
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo56: ??
<QiongMangHuo56> iMadper: patch verification
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo56: 哦.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo56: 你丫不是说来嘛? 人呢?
<QiongMangHuo56> iMadper: 已经回家了, 没进办公室
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo56: ... ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo56: 来了不记得拿书...
<QiongMangHuo56> iMadper: 不着急嘛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo56: .
<QiongMangHuo56> iMadper: 单手操作好累...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo56: .
<GNUdog> iMadper, 可是我就是需要 git..
<iMadper> GNUdog: 那就等吧...
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo56, dandan
<QiongMangHuo56> GNUdog: 小盆宇
<GNUdog> iMadper, 已经搞定了。。
<QiongMangHuo56> GNUdog: 等啥? 搞啥?
<GNUdog>  QiongMangHuo56 Kernel Git
<QiongMangHuo56> GNUdog: 这种东西我有的是
<QiongMangHuo56> lol
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo56, 我最近一年又没动过。。
<QiongMangHuo56> GNUdog: linus貌似瘦了很多很多啊
<QiongMangHuo56> GNUdog: 上次没找他合影太遗憾了
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo56, 这还瘦呢啊？已经很胖了
<QiongMangHuo56> GNUdog: 上次见他的时候肚子顶hamo两个大
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo56, 我是买完咖啡后，往外面没走两步就发现了他了
<QiongMangHuo56> GNUdog: 我也是后来听说他拍照特别配合...
 * GNUdog 还以为他还在斐济。。
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo56, 估计是习惯了吧
<QiongMangHuo56> GNUdog: 线下比线上nice太多....
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo56, 是啊，线下觉得他脾气很好
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo56, 完全不是线上那个无敌喷神
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 新笔记本开机后在ubuntu下可以识别SD卡，却无法用SD卡启动安装系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467675 该SD卡已成功安装系统数次，在新笔记本上能被识别却不能用它启动安装系统，求解！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 charliecheng — 2015-01-14 15:06
 * GNUdog 出去买吃的～
<BuMangHuo> GNUdog: 膜拜
<happyaron> WhatHappensNow: 啥事
<WhatHappensNow> happyaron: 带细胞词库的sogou啥时候release?
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 伐开心，肿么破？
<gfrog> iMadper: 伐开心，肿么破？
<iMadper> gfrog: 买包包啊
<QiongMangHuo56> gfrog: 买包
<QiongMangHuo56> iMadper: 握手
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo56: 握手.
<gfrog> iMadper: QiongMangHuo56 这是神马梗
<iMadper> gfrog: 包治百病
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 放弃....
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 简直难用.
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: f you want to serve web requests (vs. running in the background), you'll need to listen on the ip address and port that OpenShift allocates - those are available as HOST and PORT in the environment.
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 要重写来获取ip和port.
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 不能单纯的读文件了, 或者写个脚本来生成文件.
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 写个脚本改那个配置呗
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 还得写个hook来运行那个脚本.
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 不用啊，用那个脚本做入口呗，改好了文件再启动bin
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 哪儿有入口这一说...
<QiongMangHuo56> iMadper: gfrog WhatHappensNow 咋改exif的拍摄时间?
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 改不了
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 但是能整个抹去
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: exif整个抹去
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 但是乃为毛要改这个？ 做伪证？
<QiongMangHuo56> gfrog: 有几张照片没exif, 导入新手机之后时间不对很难受
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 强迫症，删掉了事
<WhatHappensNow> QiongMangHuo56: 把新手机给我你用旧的就好了
<WhatHappensNow> QiongMangHuo56: 一劳永逸
<happyaron> WhatHappensNow: 昨天提交测试，估计月底可以上线。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问一下，我用虚拟机装的ubuntu，进入单用户模式时候，很多命令都不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467676 我用虚拟机装的ubuntu，进入单用户模式后，对文件的打开和操作命令变成什么了？ 之前的vi vim gedit都不能用了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoqzq — 2015-01-14
<^k^>  ─> 15:17
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 不行, 需要改的太多. sb openshift一创建就默认写了很多跟我们的不兼容的指令.
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 还是从heroku直接抄来的
<QiongMangHuo56> 搞定
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 后来heroku都更新了, 改用godep了, openshift还一直保留.
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 你可以建个branch随便搞
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: 搞定了merge就好了
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 不了. 懒.
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 主要是要修改openshift很多东西, 然后openshift还没提供接口, 只能ssh上去搞.
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 或者把我们的代码搞成兼容的... 或许也行...
<happyaron> iMadper: 你还在用openshit？
<iMadper> happyaron: 不然用啥? 你推荐一个?
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃们在做啥？
<iMadper> happyaron: 我没有美国手机号, 不然就用azure了
<gfrog> iMadper: 管理所有SaaS服务嘛？
<happyaron> iMadper: 没需求，不知道
<iMadper> gfrog: 离线下载av的啊.
<gfrog> iMadper: GAE多happy啊，非要openshift
<gfrog> iMadper: openshift不是有存储空间限制么？ 512M之类的
<iMadper> gfrog: gae不会被墙?
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂...
<gfrog> iMadper: 不知道改大了没
<iMadper> gfrog: 我也不知道.
<iMadper> gfrog: 但是openshift难用是真的.
<gfrog> iMadper: 限制很发指
<iMadper> gfrog: 是啊.
<gfrog> iMadper: 你要发布这服务么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 要的.
<gfrog> iMadper: 不发布翻墙路由加GAE妥妥的啊
<gfrog> iMadper: …… 祝好运
<iMadper> gfrog: 现在gae自己就被墙了吧?
<gfrog> iMadper: 不知道，可能有少数漏网IP
<iMadper> gfrog: 那没用.
<iMadper> gfrog: 我要把我的翻墙服务搭上去
<iMadper> gfrog: gae自己就被墙了, 还玩毛...
<gfrog> iMadper: openshift在aws上也会遇到被墙的ip
<iMadper> gfrog: 但是是少数吧?
<gfrog> iMadper: 我之前在上面扔了个blog，迁移过几次host之后就访问不能了
<gfrog> iMadper: 貌似有增多的趋势，几天就能撞上一次
<iMadper> gfrog: 额... heroku其实也是EC2
<iMadper> gfrog: 那就是没办法了啊
<gfrog> iMadper: heroku连域名都被墙了，更惨
<iMadper> gfrog: 帽帽后来不是在openstack也发力不小嘛, 怎么没有免费的服务粗来?
<gfrog> iMadper: 我哪知道，我又不是白马
<WhatHappensNow> QiongMangHuo56: iMadper http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/314241
<^k^> WhatHappensNow: ⇪ DELL 戴尔 XPS系列 XPS11 超极触控本（2560*1440、i5、背光键盘）开箱版 $549.99（约￥4090）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 11, 不考虑.
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatHappensNow: 11?
<WhatHappensNow> iMadper: QiongMangHuo56 貌似美国新蛋更便宜
<QiongMangHuo56> iMadper: 你上午给我发了个啥smzdm来着?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo56: 没啊
<gfrog> WhatHappensNow: 11寸 2560*1440，这是要累瞎眼的节奏嘛？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 这个命令怎么不起作用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467677 Code: find ./ -name "access.log"  -exec cat /dev/null > {} \; 上面的命令不起作用，但是下面的起作用， Code: find ./ -name "access.log"  -exec rm -f {} \; 这是什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2015-01-14 15:42
<WhatHappensNow> gfrog: 锻炼能力， 玩爆 大家来找茬
<iMadper> New XPS 13赛高
<iaxmps> somebody?
<iMadper> .
<liyi> 一直觉得dell的壳不是很好。
<happyaron> liyi: xps台式机很赞
<iMadper> 是的, xps的台式机很好的.
<iMadper> 尤其是买了高端售后之后
<iMadper> 客服妹妹的态度好, 技术好
<happyaron> iMadper: 你咋知道得
<iMadper> happyaron: 我以前用那些妹子啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, 不, 我是说, 我以前用xps啊
<elseJun> 点点博客怎么样
<iMadper> WhatHappensNow: 我想写个博文, 教大家怎么用openshift. 写几千个步骤, 让大家一步一步跟着做, 最后失败了, 告诉大家, 你看, openshift就是这么垃圾!
<gfrog> iMadper: 加油
<iMadper> gfrog: .
 * gfrog 估计再买本子还会选TP，mac还是太贵
<iMadper> gfrog: dell啊.
<iMadper> gfrog: 联想非tp系列啊
<mikecao> <iMadper> happyaron: 我以前用那些妹子啊
<mikecao> iMadper, 真相了。。
<iMadper> mikecao: 是啊.
<MSErgo4K> 卧槽, 竟然用自己的nick说出了这些话
<mikecao> MSErgo4K, haha
<mikebucaobaibuca> 擦, 太长了...
<mikecao> ......
<mikecao> ca
<QiongMangHuo56> WhatsGoingOn: 丧心病狂
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo56: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo56> liyi: 大帝你来啦!
<gfrog> WhatsGoingOn: 都不喜欢
<QiongMangHuo56> gfrog: mba便宜, 真便宜
<QiongMangHuo56> gfrog: 就是键盘渣
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 那是对你来说
<QiongMangHuo56> gfrog: 相比在超级本里, 算便宜的
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 性能渣，比不上超级本，不过待机不错
<pocmon> 反正千万不要选ACER，那个屏呀。。。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> 可惜大法不做了
<gfrog> pocmon: 大概湾湾也就Asus还凑合了
 * gfrog 拆过俩Asus的本子，做工都满赞，不过散热渣
<freeflying> gfrog: mbp吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 木钱
<WhatsGoingOn> gfrog: http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd?oc=dncwt5130s&model_id=xps-13-9343-laptop#overrides=dncwt5130s:8~256SSD
<WhatsGoingOn> gfrog: 这配置, 这价格.
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<WhatsGoingOn> gfrog: 再弄个20年的分期付款.
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 直接买神舟好了
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 求神舟类似款
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 1.2kg, 13寸, 窄边框.
<gfrog> WhatsGoingOn: 艹，20年？ 当买房子呢？ 分期还完了本子都烂成渣了
<WhatsGoingOn> gfrog: 那就不分期, 同配置比mba便宜. 比mba轻. 比mba边框窄, 而且还是ips高分屏.
<gfrog> WhatsGoingOn: dell不就是米国神船么？
<WhatsGoingOn> gfrog: 是啊.
<gfrog> WhatsGoingOn: 待机呢？ mba待机13hrs，这货咋样
<QiongMangHuo56> gfrog: 商务系列和xps系列质量保修都超赞
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 你也要米国神船了？
<WhatsGoingOn> gfrog: 待机没测. 不过这个年代的超级本, 也基本>8 hours了吧
<QiongMangHuo56> gfrog: 在C社的话 应该没钱换笔记本
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: zImage咋解压
 * WhatsGoingOn 反正我已经深深地中毒了, 就差钱了. 
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 好问题
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 幹嘛不買tp
<WhatsGoingOn> gebjgd: tp同类型的, 贵了50%
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 需要去掉自解压头, 但是现在标准又变了 网上的都不对
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo56: dell latitude保修真赞，质量真不敢恭维
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 鍵盤給力啊
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 没钱换笔记本
<WhatsGoingOn> gebjgd: 就为了一个键盘, 多花4000块钱?
<QiongMangHuo56> gebjgd: 白胖萌你好
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 然后呢
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 值得
<gfrog> gebjgd: TP真心渣爆了现在，我的TP刚买一个月，外壳的涂层就掉了
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 你自己编译的?
<WhatsGoingOn> gebjgd: 值个屁... tp的键盘也仅仅是好一点儿而已.
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 为啥要解压?
<gebjgd> gfrog, 那無所謂  關鍵鍵盤爽
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 誰說好一點點  好多了
<WhatsGoingOn> gebjgd: 也就好一点点.
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 當然你可以再待個usb鍵盤
<gfrog> gebjgd: 键？盘？爽？ 你跟机械键盘党说TP键盘爽？
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, gfrog 拉屎的時候也帶着？
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: http://releases.linaro.org/14.12/ubuntu/lt-d01/.kernel
<^k^> ⇪ fw: err: no title
<gebjgd> gfrog, 真有情懷
<gfrog> gebjgd: 拉屎的时候我带ipad，关TP毛事
<WhatsGoingOn> gebjgd: 我拉屎的时候, built-in的键盘也不带
<freeflying> gfrog: mbp吧，别折腾了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没钱，我穷逼一个
<gebjgd> gfrog, 你就慢慢享用蘋果吧
<freeflying> ipad键盘谁推荐个
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 那就買個臺式機好了
<WhatsGoingOn> gebjgd: 我上班背着, 台式机可以?
 * QiongMangHuo56 卧槽!!! 什么情况??? 我厂的voip怎么会出现浙江杭州的号码
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 400？
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 国内落地了呗
<QiongMangHuo56> gfrog: 不是 0571的一个号
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo56: 这么屌？
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说你咋又买本呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不是去年买的thinkpad?
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是我，是 QiongMangHuo56 和 WhatsGoingOn
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 放公司
<WhatsGoingOn> gebjgd: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo56> gfrog: 我说了没钱买...
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 家裏放一個  公司放一個
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 絕對用起來刷刷的
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司不是2k刀嘛，mbp果断啊
<WhatsGoingOn> gebjgd: 没钱啊我
<WhatsGoingOn> gebjgd: 反正thinkpad是垃圾. 贵4000块钱没理由.
<gfrog> freeflying: 给不给还不好说，到时候在不在也不好说
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 我唯一有過的tp是公司發的 自己買不起
<lainme> wxg4irc: bitlbee可以通过libpurple支持很多协议，不过像webqq这样需要输验证码的可能不行
<lainme> ……发错
 * gfrog 唯一一个外壳没坏过的TP是公司发的…… 真奇葩
<WhatsGoingOn> gebjgd: x230/t430系列漏电. 用着当然爽了. 真不是因为键盘爽, 而是因为漏电爽.
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • wine qq 免安装版 或者 tmqq 2013可以安装上 却 不能输入帐号的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467678 将 wine 按照 下图 设置 out5t.svg out3t.svg 统计信息: 发表于 由 KINGZ1993 — 2015-01-14 16:35
<gfrog> WhatsGoingOn: 我的TP刷指纹那里经常漏电，后来被我拿塑料沾上了，反正不用那破玩意
<gebjgd> WhatsGoingOn, 那多好 時間長了還能產生高潮
<WhatsGoingOn> gfrog: 我的是侧面漏电... 不知道有没有键盘/掌托漏电的
<WhatsGoingOn> gfrog: 有的话, 那真是躲不掉
<gfrog> WhatsGoingOn: 侧面？ vga那里吧？ 有金属的地方就会放电
<gfrog> WhatsGoingOn: 还有右边usb那里，都很容易被电到
<WhatsGoingOn> gfrog: 所以我对tp完全没好感
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo56: 看这个 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6w0-RkDnLA
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 取标题 SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certificate B: certificate verify failed
<BuMangHuo> tp 指纹多好用啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: instagram上竟然被BinLi哥follow了
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 赶紧把你的裸照都删了
 * QiongMangHuo56 没有instagram
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 不像你那么浪，咱不发裸照
<onlylove__> http://blog.jobbole.com/83174/
<^k^> onlylove__: ⇪ 取标题 500 Internal Server Error
<onlylove__> 软件开发工程师和程序员啥区别
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你也看下 400瓦功率 一天能弄18.5L水 应该够你们用了
 * HowIsItGoing  RT @htgyj: 坐标杭州西溪湿地，招app测试，ios专职测试，在校的实习生也欢迎。欢迎自荐啦。。。@ 我后 我会dm你简历投递地址。公司网站：http://www.highing.me app下载地址：app store和安卓各大应用市场，搜索 highing 点击下载。 
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: fifa15都有了?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: WhatsGoingOn onlylove__ ^
<HowIsItGoing> 哦，还要 cc BuMangHuo
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56:  手机都玩了很久啊
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: 下载安装中 1.2G, 以前手机没那么大空间...
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56: 不好玩
<huntxu> 太难控制了，光看又没瘾
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56: 来玩 pesm，或者fifa online
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: pesm?
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: google play上有么?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 乃跟 huntxu 一起卷过球么？
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: yp网站啊.
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 咩
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 貌似
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56: 有
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: yp网站容易被扫黄打非组给灭掉
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 不然我早就做了
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 人家木有说yp吧
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 还能等到他们?
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: pes manager....
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: 我懒得操心
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 陌陌当年也没说自己是yp应用啊
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 情趣嘛，不约不约，人家只玩情趣
<BuMangHuo> 行走啊
<BuMangHuo> 杭州啊
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 陌陌…… 大家已经都懂得
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 陌陌也只是帮你认识陌生人啊当年. 后来还不是被整改了
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 大家能懂陌陌, 就能懂这货
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 那人家也上市了啊，说明还是有市场
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 这倒是.
 * WhatsGoingOn 拉人一起写个yp网站啊
 * WhatsGoingOn 有加入的没?
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 源码进行编译安装wine出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467679 error: X 32-bit development files not found. Wine will be built without X support, which probably isn't what you want. You will need to install 32-bit development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least. Use the --without-x option if you really want this. 怎么解
<^k^>  ─> 决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 z411741755 — 2015-01-14 16:53
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 不过这个app的名儿不咋地，不上口，不像陌陌那么好记
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 是啊.
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 卧槽，这个app碉堡啊，是带智能设备的……
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 哦. 那种远程互相控制的啊
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo56, 沒事改什麼名字
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 好象是
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 你都装上了啊? 真快....
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 木有，看了眼wiki
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 咱不用远程控制
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: ... ...
<xiaocai> 怎么又地震……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • deepin&CrossOver应用移植投票活动（第一期) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467681 via: 大家好： 为了解决大家对Windows独占应用的需求，我们已和CodeWeavers公司达成合作关系，在2014年12月31日发布的deepin2014.2中，我们为大家带来了第一款移植应用——QQ6.7。 我们计划在2015年完
<^k^>  ─> 成移植Windows下最为常用的50款应用，但是由于时间和人力的限制，我们希望大家对 最上方应用进行 …
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 没意思, 又是一个不能yp然后打着yp旗号来骗人气的.
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 要做就做一个摆明了是yp网站的东西.
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 陌陌撒
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 摸摸也是不敢啊
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 乃来做吧
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 找 QiongMangHuo56 给你风投
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 不用风投
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 一个人做不来.
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 不过确实可以做.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • deepin&CrossOver应用移植投票活动（第一期) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467681 via: http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/deepincrossover-applications-porting-vote-phase-1/ 大家好： 为了解决大家对Windows独占应用的需求，我们已和CodeWeavers公司达成合作关系，在2014年12月31日发布的deepin2014.2中，我
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • deepin&CrossOver应用移植投票活动（第一期) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467681 via: http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/deepincrossover-applications-porting-vote-phase-1/ 大家好： 为了解决大家对Windows独占应用的需求，我们已和CodeWeavers公司达成合作关系，在2014年12月31日发布的deepin2014.2中，我
<onlylove_> 我觉得那些投票移植的应用……
<onlylove_> 比方说旋风下载……foxit 有道笔记 虾米……
<onlylove_> 就对YY还有点兴趣
<metalbrick> foxit功能很强大么？
<metalbrick> 为什么会有需求
 * QiongMangHuo56 做饭
<nyfair> 诸君，我写了3天ruby之后，决定把python这坨屎卸载了，你们滋补滋辞啊
<nyfair> 河南人写的东西就是垃圾
<QiongMangHuo56> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo56: 菊苣
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo56: 还不下班？
<QiongMangHuo56> nyfair: WFH呢
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo56: 我也要WFH，求内推
<QiongMangHuo56> nyfair: 来吧 我司在招做phone的
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian8怎样安装HP LaserJet M1005 MFP打印机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467682 刚安装了Debian8 64bit，但是打印机一直装不上，请问要怎样安装？ PS：在Ubuntu 14.04下可以行动识别。 统计信息: 发表于 由 surFan — 2015-01-14 17:59
<rypervenche> !gentoo++
<nyfair> 全家移民卢旺达，满屋开遍自由花
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Chromebook载入其它OS将变得更加轻松 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467683 调试功能支持USB启动 Chromebook载入其它OS将变得更加轻松 来源：cnbeta 在过去的几年时间里，由于尺寸便携、硬件不贵、系统轻量，Chromebooks一直被视为“Windows设备的一大威胁”。但是对于该平台来说
<^k^>  ─> ，这种系统的优点和劣势其实同样明显——因为一旦失去了网络连接，系统差不多就等于是废掉了 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux创始人：闰秒问题，根本不是事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467685 来源：雷锋网 闰秒是偶尔对协调世界时（UTC）系统的调整，我们都以此来调整手表时间。闰秒是有必要的，但对于电脑则不然。2012年，闰秒导致Reddit、Yelp网站的崩溃和澳大利亚航空公司导航系统
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 微软更新Azure：首次提供针对Linux的Docker映像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467687 来源：ZDNet 每隔几周，微软都会在它的Azure云平台上推出一大堆新功能。 根据1月8日Azure新功能博客文章，微软在Azure Marketplace中提供了针对Ubuntu Linux的首个Docker映像。Docker是一个开源引擎
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: WFH壕
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: o
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 移民壕
<maplebeats> 求购一台linux主机。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats, 自己裝
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求一份.bashrc文件!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467688 不小心修改了.bashrc文件......... 统计信息: 发表于 由 duotele — 2015-01-14 19:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 种豌豆 : P·皮哈开垦了一小块土地,并且种上豌豆。当他把开发完成后,他的邻居忽然来访。"你种什么了?"他问道,眼睛看着皮哈刚刚开掘的一个个深坑。 "豌豆。"皮哈大声答道。 "你忘了做一块墓碑。" "做墓碑?"皮哈不懂为什么要做墓碑。 "嗳,"他摇着头说,"你把这些
<^k^>  ─> 豆子埋到那么深的地下,它们就应当得到一块适当的碑记。"  
<jzp113> 没人说话啊
<jzp113> 来个人扯淡啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • LAMP安装 完成后不能连接 http://localhost 或 http://127.0.0.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467690 情况描述 Ubuntu 使用sudo tasksel 进行安装的LAMP 教程地址 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=LAMP_%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E5%99%A8%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E9%85%8D%E7%BD%AE&variant=zh-cn#.E5.9F.BA.E7.A1.80 系统安装
<^k^>  ─> 在VMware中 安装完成后刻意连接到如下图片 统计信息: 发表于 由 x123848636 — 2015-01-14 21:45
<gebjgd> jzp113, 你自己扯吧
<kandu> yunfan: 又汗又雨两天了，终于洗了热水澡 XD 晚安，明天细说
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 使用usb声卡hudmx1始终没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467691 本人刚使用ubuntu不久。版本是14.04.现在有一块hudmx1的usb外接声卡，始终没有能发出声音，指示灯表一直桔黄色表示没有信号。附图中表示电脑认出了usb声卡，但是选了这个选项后使用播放器始终没有声
<^k^>  ─> 音。 上了该公司的官网，有一个帖子是这样说的： You'll need to open the command line and run the following: Q …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-15
<skraito-h4x0r> <skraito-h4x0r> hi i invite you all to develop Our kernel http://AstaraOS.us.to
<skraito-h4x0r> <skraito-h4x0r> . /server irc.AstaraOS.us.to 6667
<skraito-h4x0r> <skraito-h4x0r> hi i invite you all to develop Our kernel http://AstaraOS.us.to
<skraito-h4x0r> <skraito-h4x0r> . /server irc.AstaraOS.us.to 6667
<skraito-h4x0r> <skraito-h4x0r> hi i invite you all to develop Our kernel http://AstaraOS.us.to
<skraito-h4x0r> <skraito-h4x0r> . /server irc.AstaraOS.us.to 6667
<boosure> skraito-h4x0r: one more time!
<skraito-h4x0r> <skraito-h4x0r> <skraito-h4x0r> hi i invite you all to develop Our kernel http://AstaraOS.us.to
<skraito-h4x0r> <skraito-h4x0r> <skraito-h4x0r> . /server irc.AstaraOS.us.to 6667
<skraito-h4x0r> try it again
<^k^> skraito-h4x0r: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(is not URI?): http://AstaraOS.us.to
<skraito-h4x0r> dns already fresh
<skraito-h4x0r> refresh ure dns
<yunfan> kandu: 加个电热就是了
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 为毛总是一惊一乍啊....
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: lol~
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 每次, 每  次...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: lol~
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 呵呵哒
<MSErgo4K> 今天频道里怎么这么安静?
<MSErgo4K> 不可学啊
<stardiviner> 电磁波能破坏电脑这样的电子设备么？ 我看到网上有DIY小型电磁炮的。。。。
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 没root 全局代理 linphone注册失败, 关了ss就好了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 哦...
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 看到Qiong 想起你真的是穷游 - 穷有闲木有钱游
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56:  移动的，你是全球通么？
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: 下个月有时间的话会去转成全球通
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 嗯。其实你不怕，你也不常离开北京。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 日常开销比外出开销大多了 - 全球通
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: MSErgo4K 是因为买的合约机, 最低消费60元送26元和100M流量, 所以就顺便办了全球通的套餐
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 赞.
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: MSErgo4K 加上移动给的奖励, 算下来就是每月30块钱包50分钟, 660M流量, 全国接听免费 无漫游, 长市话0.19
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 好便宜。
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: 合约机嘛
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 噢。
<cherrot> tmux 不能支持tab页是么
<jiero> cherrot 能的 -
<cherrot> jiero: 好 那我看下wiki
<jiero> cherrot:  使用插件
 * jiero 记错了吗。
 * jiero 好久以前用过一段，好久了。
<itppp> _(:_」∠)_ tab个终端不就行了吗
<cherrot> jiero: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/tmux#Use_tmux_windows_like_tabs
<^k^> ⇪ fw: Tmux - ArchWiki
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 赞.
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 建议直接用byobu.
<cherrot> itppp: 我还是更喜欢 gnome-terminal 但它的tab好丑
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 目有sudo权限  好优桑
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 哦... 自己编译一个, 放在 ~/bin下面, 然后path改一下就好了啊
<onlylove> 土豪马最近没来
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 那样不舒服 我先体验一下吧
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 算了 就这样吧 反正在status bar 中能看到当前window数
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: http://imagebin.org/327643  默认配置, 什么都没改
<nyfair> 在网上造谣的人，都是用g婊和伪基的
<nyfair> 你去质疑他们，他们就叫你用谷歌搜索，并说百度搜的都是假的
<cherrot> nyfair: 都是些自我优越感爆棚的人
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<nyfair> 连国足都出线了，你还有什么借口不努力
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 唯一的不爽就是在一个window里ssh到一个host，结果title并没有变化，我按wiki添加了配置的 =。=
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛牛牛，买PS4好还是买XBOX ONE啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 必须任天堂啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 不来方夕莉
<onlylove> nyfair: 塞尔达玩腻了
<nyfair> onlylove: 快来陪我玩门槛英雄传
<BuMangHuo> 玩啥呢
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 早
 * BuMangHuo momo maplebeats MSErgo4K cherrot jiero onlylove
 * jiero 举起大锤
 * jiero 砸碎 BuMangHuo 的键盘
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩.
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo56: BuMangHuo 斩大侠？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 呃呃呃。
<cherrot> jiero: 拜徒手党
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 你入职了?
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 嗯呐
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 现在开始干活了
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 哦, 新公司, 妹子多吗? 漂亮吗? 有适合我的吗?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/78f2cc43jw1eo9olz0c1aj20ab0mpjsp.jpg
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: BuMangHuo MSErgo4K 早
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 早. http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/78f2cc43jw1eo9olz0c1aj20ab0mpjsp.jpg
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 壕
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 你妹子呢
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 为啥win下能看linux kernel源码, linux下不能看windows 内核源码?
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 有漂亮的hr姐姐 有美艳的开发实习生妹妹
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 其实也能看
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 我要实习生妹妹. 请发图.
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 我预订了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 当年我在linux里跑SourceInsight
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: ... 就一个?
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 把hr姐姐给你叫来吧
 * O0XX 现在这些人也真是拼... http://hackintosh.zone/hackintosh-downloads/file/560-hackintosh-os-x-yosemite-zone-10101/
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 我说看windows的
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 好看的就一个
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 也行.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/78f2cc43jw1eo9olz0c1aj20ab0mpjsp.jpg
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 哦, 新公司, 妹子多吗? 漂亮吗? 有适合我的吗?
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: .. .. 图?
<O0XX> cherrot: 无图无捷报
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 目有
<BuMangHuo> c
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 请 hr 姐姐上图
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 看你拿airplay这种apple自家协议举例有感而已
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 等我看够了再拍 lol
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: maxiang 的开发哥们不回我邮件
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 拉倒吧，DLNA开放的，还结果一众盒子不如airplay支持的好
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 你终于分了？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 丫不是跑路了吧
<iMadper> 代表频道全体男生 kick 你
<iMadper> cherrot: 没啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 用英文再法一边
 * cherrot ....
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 明天再不回我就联系退款
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 丫的，才付费一个多周就这样了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你也学坏了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不要跟 happyaron 他们学
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 今天晚上年会，NND破烂测试到现在一次没成
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 今天是什么年？
<BuMangHuo> 腊月到了没有
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不跟他们学怎么有妹子，变土豪，走上人生巅峰
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我司的年会
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你年终发了没
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 3.1
<onlylove_> cherrot: 求去face++
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 看不懂……好吧，我从来没领过那东西
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 还得等一个半月
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 3月1号啊，有什么不好懂
<onlylove__> 喵咪咪的，这网，没法玩了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 用 markdown here 吧少年，飞象退货
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 话说其实用飞象就是为了能方便的保存在evernote上而已 我写东西都是vim
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 既然他能用 api 把 html 的笔记同步到 evernote， 可以自己写个简单的方法用命令行吧 md 文件同步进去么
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 用邮件发送过去的代码缩进都没了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 最难过的是 vim-markdown 还不能很好的支持代码高亮的生成
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我之前是觉得他的那个排版看着挺舒服
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 然后就付款了，谁知道现在变这样了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: markdown here 也很好用，除了缩进问题其他的都好
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 其实一般情况下 vim-markdown + chrome的 markdown-preview足以。 个别情况下用马克飞象生成html发送给别人
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: markdown here 是什么应用？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: firefox 和 chrome 都有，直接在网页的输入框里面转换
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 润秒对kernel有影响么？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 效果很不错
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 还能来回转
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 也能自定义 css
<BuMangHuo> 但是我不会玩 css
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不开心啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 开心起来哇
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我觉得我的仇富心理越来越严重了啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: markdown here于是也是浏览器扩展？
 * cherrot 怎么觉得hexchat 输入有点卡顿？
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 没啥影响
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: RHEL当年对闰秒这个事儿做了很多测试和改进
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 碉堡
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: dzhu参与的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 我U呢？
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 我U拿来主义
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 我猜, 我U应该早就merge了
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: 你有啥关键服务怕挂么
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: MSErgo4K 只要是upsgream有的我U应该都merge了
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 反正rhel回馈到upstream, 我们薅下来
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove__: database啥的
<QiongMangHuo56> HowIsItGoing: 很老的内核还是得自己手懂薅
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo56: 薅大帽帽羊毛
<onlylove__> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20150113/42923819_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<^k^> onlylove__: ⇪ 美国默克制药公司被曝用印度儿童测试癌症疫苗(图)|疫苗|试药_凤凰资讯
<onlylove__> 在中国实验转基因，在印度实验疫苗
<onlylove__> 美国人就这么办事的？
 * HowIsItGoing 
 * HowIsItGoing 出去瓷饭
<jzp113> 有人用过pycurl吗
<jiero> onlylove:  那你说在哪里试验？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 而且这个不会把笔记发给远程服务器
<jiero>   cherrot 。。。
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 啥，你在这个平到呆着，仇富值还没有满么
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  仇富的人算我一个。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 那你只能自杀了.
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 。。。
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 没上限啊
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 丫的。。。到我这个岁数的还有比我穷的？
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 我认识的里没有
<MSErgo4K> jiero: ... ... 到你这个岁数了还能脱产旅行的, 这个频道有几个?
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 能脱产是不在意穷否。
<onlylove> jiero: 因为要保护美国人的人权，所以拿印度人做实验，印度人没人权是吧
<onlylove> jiero: 双标婊要不要这样
<jiero> onlylove 笨蛋，国家都是保护自己人民的。。。
<kandu> MSErgo4K: jiero 的仇富是仇 bill gates, 见到马云他还可怜可怜呢
<jiero> onlylove 所以才要统一才好。
<jiero> kandu: 才不是。。。
<jiero> kandu: 我是仇金融界。。。
<jiero> kandu: 仇那些不作为的人。
<MSErgo4K> kandu: 赞.
<jiero> MSErgo4K kandu  。。。两个请我吃自助餐。
 * jiero 饿
 * jiero 好久没吃自助了。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 我自己都吃不起自助啊...
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 自助多便宜，一天22就搞定了。
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 因为你不能挨饿所以自助比较贵。。。
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 还是有点怀念南方那种买了菜或套餐随意吃饭。
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 嗯嗯。确实我是饭桶
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 我还怀念学校里6块钱吃饱呢... 现在每天中午十几块钱, 很心疼啊.
 * MSErgo4K 怀念2块钱的地铁
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  现在6块了对吧。
<jzp113> 算了
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  自己做呀。
<jzp113> 没人鸟
<jzp113> 我在东北唯一一件事就是饭量加大了
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 虽然我自己做的话，肯定就微波炉+烤肉+米饭。中午10元就够了 8元肉 300g + 米饭
<jiero> jzp113: 啥？你饭量加大了？
<jiero> jzp113:  冻死了？
<jzp113> ？？
<jzp113> jiero, 没有
<jzp113> jiero, 吃的变多了。
<jiero> jzp113: 为啥，我想知道
<jzp113> jiero, 一顿都要吃10多块
<jzp113> jiero, 我健身的
<jzp113> jiero, 天天吃 基本上
<jiero> jzp113:  健身的，吃营养片+高蛋白
<jiero> jzp113: 比吃饭省
<jzp113> jiero, 没有 还是蛮多
<jzp113> jiero, 今年冬天不太冷
<julianwa> freeflying, 侯总你的kincet放大镜买了没
<jiero> jzp113:  还好吧。
<jzp113> jiero, 你说爬虫的io瓶颈在哪啊？
<jiero> jzp113: 不懂
<jzp113> jiero, 算了 回家过年
<jzp113> jiero, 你多久放假
<jiero> jzp113:  我不上班
<jiero> jzp113: 也不放假
<jzp113> jiero, 算了 终于放假了还有2年工作了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 快用 markdown here 然后搞个漂亮的 css 出来吧
<jzp113> mardown 和css有什么关系？ BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> jzp113: 把 md 转成 html 嘛
<jzp113> BuMangHuo, 有门翻译课 我用markdown写的 。老师说我抄的
<BuMangHuo> 这个逻辑跳跃好大
<BuMangHuo> 翻译？ md？ 抄？
<cherrot> jzp113: 你跟他普及一下知识 让他拿证据
<jzp113> 他说我没水平翻译出来
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 那是射鸡湿的事情
<jzp113> 这ui什么的
<cherrot> jzp113: 唉 一定是因为你长得丑
 * cherrot 求问ui如何翻译
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你不就是么
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 不是阿
<jzp113> cherrot, 不知道
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 有爱
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 友爱
<jzp113> 我的渣渣翻译 还说这样
<jzp113> 我也是醉了
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 又爱
<jzp113> cherrot, https://www.gitbook.com/book/tom/sqlalchemy
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题 redirection forbidden: https://www.gitbook.com/book/tom/sqlalchemy -> http://tom.gitbooks.io/sqlalchemy/
 * QiongMangHuo56 afk
<lainme> jzp113: 问他抄哪里了
<jzp113> 他随便问了我一段 说怎么翻译的。我随便翻译了下然后他有看原文说明显好多了你的水平不可能翻译出来
<jzp113> lainme, Our insert example above was intentionally a little drawn out to show some various behaviors of expression language constructs.
<jzp113> lainme, 在上面插入语句的例子中，我们刻意展示一些表达式语言框架不同的操作
<jzp113> 但是问我，我drawn out 没翻译出来 我说那时候我查字典的。
<NetworkManager> centos下有个utmpdump,debian下面在哪里包里？
<xiaocai> 出什么事儿了，刚进来要求改密码
<NetworkManager> 哪个
<MSErgo4K> azure的部署好慢啊
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: SaaS ?
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 不知道什么叫saas
<jiero> jzp113:  信任吧。。。中国各种翻译。
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 你部署什么？
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 翻墙工具.
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 虚拟机 还是网站应用
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 哦 国际版的阿
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 目前是虚拟机, 有时间改成直接弄应用.
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 是的.
<jzp113> jiero, 算了 明年我再选 换一个翻译
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 学生免费, 只给国际版的
<lainme> jzp113: 那也只能说是有抄袭嫌疑，没有实据吧
<jzp113> 恩
<lainme> jzp113: 有些人你比较强硬，他的态度就会软下来……虽然不知道那位老师是不是
<jzp113> lainme, 然后就找了一段 我说那段我没翻译出来。是总结性的
<jzp113> 后来就不给我过了
<jzp113> 哎
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 我有国内的 一直空着
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 国内的有免费拿的?
 * cherrot 国内azure虚拟机 4核 8G 内存 出租～ 
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 恩 当时申请下来的
<jiero> jzp113: 你们总是翻译。。。什么专业阿姨
<jzp113> 计算机
<lainme> jzp113: 平时表现好点，提高自己的可行度
 * O0XX 我的mac虚拟机马上就要搞定了啊
<jiero> 平时表现好点真难。
 * jiero 觉得思维方式不一样。
 * jiero 永远都是气死老师的人。
<jzp113> 哈哈
<lainme> jiero: 不要逃课被抓到和作业好好写
<jzp113> 算了  过年回家了
<cherrot> lainme: 早呀～
<jzp113> 回家没暖气了 哎
<lainme> cherrot: 早
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 192.168.202.183:8000
<kandu> jiero: 自助餐..吃不起
<jiero> lainme: 难度很大。作业好麻烦。
<jiero> lainme: 所谓作业就是写论文，写报告。
<jiero> kandu:  土豪。你请我我就吃得起了呀
<jiero> kandu: 而且是你和 MSErgo4K 一起请我呀
<kandu> jiero: 哦，我请，你出钱 XD
<jiero> kandu:。。。
<jiero> kandu:  壕给我买个团购卷我就可以去吃了
<jiero> kandu: 太远不行呀，我的步行范围不大于5公里
 * MSErgo4K 给azure点赞. 
<kandu> jiero: 没事，你飞行范围大
<jiero> kandu: 呃。。。请我坐一次飞机吧。
<jiero> kandu: 国内航班我还没坐过。
<jiero> kandu MSErgo4K  虽然知道 IKEA 的所有产品图都是3D成像，但是国内的还是比较假。技术差别。 http://www.ikea.com/cn/zh/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 宜家家居官网-提供客厅，卧室，厨房，各类家居灵感和产品解决方案。 - IKEA
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 美国的快, 日本的反而慢
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不懂.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 赞
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不过, 只有30天...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: maimaimai
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 500多一个月...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 微软给了10个免费的网站服务, 10个免费的mobile service
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 虚拟机收费的
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 。。。
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 真击贼
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 是啊.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 就是不能翻墙... nnd
<jzp113> 翻墙？
<jzp113> 我搞到的日本免费的 超快
<jiero> 我知道了。
<xtpeeps>  ./test:error while loading shared libraries :libstdc++.so.6:Connor  open shared object file :No such or directory
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 我的能看youtube的4k视频.
<jzp113> MSErgo4K, 网速太慢
<jzp113> MSErgo4K, 六维空间没用一个月就关门了哎
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 好事啊
<xtpeeps> 有人会嵌入式编程吗
<jzp113> MSErgo4K, 那ipv6还有意义吗对于广大童鞋
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 目前 没
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 强制开启 ipsec
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 可以翻墙
<jzp113> MSErgo4K, 对啊 翻墙可以啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 现在还行吗?
 * O0XX 额，图形显示还是略慢...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 现在默认是不开ipsec的
<QiongMangHuo56> xtpeeps: 安装libstdc++6
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你在弄arm64那个???????
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 啥？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 看我左边啊
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu安装遇到问题，求大神来指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467692 Time of this report: 1/15/2015, 09:50:32 Machine name: 8JAFQ8NKYDUEHEX Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111) Language: Chinese (Regional Setting: Chinese) System Manufacturer: IBM System Model: 2
<^k^>  ─> 371LC0 BIOS: Phoenix FirstBIOS(tm) Notebook Pro Version 2.0 for IBM ThinkPad Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1300MHz Mem …
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo56: 他是不是找不到32位的，我觉得不装libstdc++不太可能
<MSErgo4K> 困
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: 有可能
<MSErgo4K> 今天竟然不是周五... 好伤心
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 装
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/414797
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ KAWASAKI 川崎 火锅蘸料 组合装（四联包） 7.9元_苏宁易购优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 川崎!! 火锅料!!!
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 真的好想快点儿到周五啊, 然后就可以周末休息了!
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 你现在很忙?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 是啊.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 我都帮你把patch给验证了, 你当然轻松了啊
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: lol, 那个bug还要验-proposed?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 恩, 归你了
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 完全不知道是个啥bug
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 不, 我不看, 懒
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 反哺上游嘛
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 乖, 快去~
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 是, 但是不是我的bug, 不看, 懒
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 喝啤酒会不会大肚子?
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 他不喝也大肚子
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: ... ... 说正经的呢
 * O0XX 下一步，native
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 不会, 热量不高
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 啤酒肚什么的都是坑我的
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  出来吃饭？
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 不去. 懒得出门.
<QiongMangHuo56> onlylove: MSErgo4K 这圣女果巨甜, 来吃
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 在哪里
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: 我桌上
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 吃掉
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 。。。圣女果是什么
<QiongMangHuo56> jiero: 小西红柿
 * O0XX 不合适啊...
 * O0XX 太卡了。。。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 。。。突然觉可以好邪恶，吃掉圣女 - 果。
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 操作你也不一定习惯
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: 操作还行...不就点点点么..
<MSErgo4K> 为何迷信苹果...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 苹果可以诱惑Adam, 可以启迪牛顿，为啥不迷信？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 恩, 可是adam现在在吃圣女
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 西湖那个苹果店外墙设计丑成那个鬼样子, 快吐了都. 就周鼎一个果粉成天期待期待的
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: 啊老板啊，你为什么吃掉圣女啊？
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 你和罗杰最近都开始发育了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 相当完美啊
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 。。。
<kaio_rofl> 你們是在聊邪惡的東西嗎?
<jiero> kaio_rofl: 不知道
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu12.04 64 安装maya2011-64后遇到的各种问题（屏幕刷新） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467695 安装步骤我简要说下： 1. 转换三个rpm包（adlmapps5，adlmflexnetclient，Maya2011）为deb包。 2. 用dpkg -i 安装三个deb包，先装maya2011包 3. ./crack 4. ./setup (只选证书和maya
<^k^>  ─> 主程序包) 5. 运行maya2011 6. 依提示安装缺少的库文件 ok, maya2011正常启动运行，速度飞快^_^! 但是，在 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何向zshrc中的local directory补全中添加补全项？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467696 比方说我想无论何地都向local directory补全中强制加上/mnt 这一项 我会向user-expand添加，但是这样没有颜色，怎么样才能向local directory添加呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2015
<^k^>  ─> -01-15 15:21
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://static.xiaomi.cn/115
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 2015小米旗舰新品发布会直播
<jiero> O0XX: 话说有不用 Flash的么。。。
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: O0XX 直推 600Ω高阻抗耳机......
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: O0XX 疯了吧
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: ?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 能推
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 小米note
<jiero> QiongMangHuo56: 笔记本可以吗？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: 不懂
<nyfair> 啊啊啊啊啊
<jiero> nyfair:  啊啊毛。壕。
<jiero> 噢。说错了，是5个啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 但是小米手机的音质一直是很烂的啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 推力也弱到不行.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 倒是你的mx4, 做的挺好的. 仅次于htc了
<nyfair> iphone不也是，有啥好黑的
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 岂止烂, 小米的音质不如十块钱的半导体了都
<nyfair> 我左手iphone，右手小米，就问你怕不怕
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 恩, 现在来看, 常见手机的音质排名  bbk > htc > mz
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: bbk?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: MSErgo4K ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: bbk你不知道啊? 步步高
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 买啥? mx4已经在我手里了
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 哦 vivo
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100005291.htm   mx4的不错了
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 夏昆冈作品 - Meizu 魅族 MX4智能手机音质测评报告 [Soomal・数码多]
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: 先买再说买啥
<jiero> O0XX: 壕
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: O0XX HowIsItGoing 意外险我也买了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu移动应用开发 • 新区开张 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467697 开发者站： http://cn.developer.ubuntu.com/ Ubuntu官方的微信号： UbuntuByCanonical 后续会有Ubuntu官方的技术员来解答大家的开发问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2015-01-15 15:28
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100005287.htm  bbk的手机, hifi模式下走个独立的dac + amp, 音质在手机里逆天啊
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 夏昆冈作品 - vivo X5智能手机音质测评报告 [Soomal・数码多]
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 摔!
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 放着我来
<QiongMangHuo56> .....
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 步步高是bbg吧, 或者英文step by step, sbs
 * O0XX 雷布斯演讲确实差老罗100条街
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: ... bbk啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 应该是粤语拼音吧.
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 不扯了, 正在写golang那个二叉树的练习题
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: ... 二叉树...
<jiero> 确实好奇怪 http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100005548.htm
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Soomal作品 - Meizu 魅族 MX4 Pro智能手机拍摄体验报告 [Soomal・数码多]
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: BuMangHuo: 给你推荐个好app.
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: O0XX: 桔子热线app
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • veket用T恤众筹以生产它们的第二代定制硬件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467699 veket的ARM最早是veket-6 第二代定制硬件的规格： Quote: cpu和内存皆是板载，不能更换也没法添加 内存4G cpu是8核的ARM架构（广东一公司做的（这公司离veket团队部分成员家里很近的），很快出
<jiero> O0XX MSErgo4K 我能说我无法明白小米很像对应的群体吗？怎么代称？
<O0XX> jiero: 小米很象？
<jiero> o0
<jiero> O0XX: 我错了，去掉很像
<jiero> O0XX:  小米这发布会搞的网络直播体验太差了！
<jiero> O0XX: 耳朵和眼睛都难受。拉圾。
<O0XX> jiero: 米粉啊
<jiero> O0XX:  米粉是什么样的人群啊。
 * O0XX 这小米活塞耳机是比我10块钱的2B耳机强啊
<kingbo> 求教template<class T, int n>型模板，能通过n值，在定义函数时指定n参数个数么？
<kaio_rofl> 粉
<kingbo> 比如坐标传递:x,y,z,平面用xy,立体加个z
<O0XX> kingbo: 你需要可变参数
<O0XX> kingbo: 变长参数
<kingbo> O0XX: 不想用可变参数，
<onlylove__> O0XX: 桂林米粉？
<O0XX> onlylove__: 湖南米粉
 * O0XX http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1319419
<onlylove__> kingbo: 如果你不用可变参数，用啥，这个首先想到的就是数组啊
<metalbrick> 看了一下报道，觉得小米小盒子还不错
<kingbo> onlylove__: 可变参数太难控制，那样我就不选择模板了，直接写类
<kingbo> 只是为了以后扩展才想用模板
<onlylove__> kingbo: 那你那个函数有几个可能啊，就俩的话写个复用啥的
<onlylove__> 那个不叫复用，叫重载还是啥
<onlylove__> 一个俩参数的，一个三个参数的
<kingbo> onlylove__: 我还不清楚坐标类数据是double好，还是float好用
<kingbo> onlylove__: 函数有两个可能吧
<kaio> 看你要用多少
<kaio> 每一滴都是內存阿
<kingbo> kaio: 怕坐标越界
<onlylove__> kingbo: 我不写代码，这个你可以问别人，不过如果没有浮点的话，用double吧
<onlylove__> kingbo: 小数点什么的……
<jiero> onlylove__ O0XX  米粉有啥不同好吃的区别？对吃货来说？
<O0XX> jiero: 口味不同吧
<jiero> O0XX:  我想吃年糕片
<O0XX> kingbo: #if 1 #define target_t float #else #define target_t double
<O0XX> kingbo: 然后都用target_t就可以了
<O0XX> kingbo: 想换就换一下宏就好
<kingbo> O0XX: 谢谢，这个是比较好使
<jiero> O0XX:  想起2006年我在济南，晚上去吃牛肉雪菜米粉 9点后特价，是5.5元
 * jiero 现在double 也吃不到。
<kaio> 1999 年我在蘇州火車站吃有飯有菜有湯有飲品的, 是 2.5 元.
<kaio> 現在 DOUBLE 吃不到只能吃 FLOAT 在小河上的
<kingbo> O0XX: 主要还是平面坐标和三维坐标的参数个数问题，如果模板不允许void move(float x,float y,float z)后面一个参数的可选，就只好把平面和三维做成两个类了
<kingbo> O0XX: 这应该算简单函数，用不定参数复杂化了
<O0XX> kingbo: 你这个需要重载了
<MSErgo4K> kingbo: 重载.
<yunfan> kingbo: multi_degree_move(int count, float* params)
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/matz-talk-about-streem
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ruby语言创始人松本行弘：我为什么要开发新编程语言“Streem” | 程序师
<kingbo> O0XX: 三维坐标继承平面坐标后再重载？
<O0XX> kingbo: 函数重载
<kingbo> O0XX: 单类重载还是比较有风险吧？可能会因人为使用问题让运算错误
<kandu> kingbo: 他们只是名字都带个“坐标”而已。不要重载，就用两个不同函数来处理就好。遇到超过规定范围的，直接死给调用的程序员看就好。
<kingbo> yunfan: 你提供的方式可行，不过我想让它响应鼠标时，要好创建一组数据，感觉有点浪费
<MSErgo4K> 我擦, 我竟然吧 kandu 跟 kingbo 弄混了
<kingbo> kandu: 我没明白
<yunfan> kingbo: 那就偏函数好了  patrial_move(x,y){ multi_degree_move(2, {x,y});}
<kingbo> MSErgo4K: 长得像
<kingbo> yunfan: 这用法没见，我搜索学习一下去，谢谢
<O0XX> yunfan:厉害
<yunfan> kingbo: 这只是个思路而已
<yunfan> kingbo: 最好用macro 代替 函数调用是有成本的
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: inline就行.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 问个问题啊，firefox 关了地址栏之后，怎么看文件下载的进度呢
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 也成
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: :downloads
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: about:downloads
<BuMangHuo> 赞
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: :downloads 正解哇
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 昂, 你们插件认这个
<BuMangHuo> 对对对
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 标准的, 那个页面叫做 about:downloads
<BuMangHuo> 能给丫显示到 vimperator 的状态栏就好了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 突然想到了上次吃饭的各种打脸
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 小南国那次.
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 为啥想到他
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 因为 O0XX 用口罩啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 我本来想说, 在室内也得用, 然后就想到了那个人说用净化器的最傻了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: lol~
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 不懂了吧，问题出在 呼吸量 和 呼吸深度上
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: sigh
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 动起来呼吸深，保护肺
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 胡扯.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 想想基蛙就明白了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: gfrog 怎么了?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 肺纤维化
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 貌似是这个
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 嘛？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 就是运动的时候没防护
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦... ...
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 没啥. 你回去吧
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 正常呼吸 不会太大影响
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 赞.
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: O0XX 终于调通了, 好久没写算法了 智商急需充值
 * jiero 想要测量肺活量。
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 一起来学rust啊.
<kandu> MSErgo4K: 赞
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 这个内存的ownership模型不错啊
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: MSErgo4K channel 关了之后还能再打开?
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: MSErgo4K channel 关了之后还能再打开?
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: MSErgo4K channel 关了之后还能再打开?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: QiongMangHuo56 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e3354ejw1eoa938p909j20hs0hs0t0.jpg
<kandu> MSErgo4K: 上次说到 oo 的，无意发现孟岩也有说到  http://blog.csdn.net/myan/article/details/5928531
<freeflying> julianwa: 不是说等你的测试结果呢嘛  XD
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ function/bind的救赎（上） - 孟岩 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<QiongMangHuo56> 不对, 是我2了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/e0jYSvJhPqA
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<MSErgo4K> kandu: 我不知道孟岩是谁, 不过我去看看文章去
 * O0XX apple的软件真贵...
 * O0XX 周鼎的软件居然排中国付费区 16名...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • git下载问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467700 在终端sudo apt-get install git后，提示要： 更换介质：请把标有 “Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)”的盘片插入驱动器“/media/cdrom/”再按回车键 这是什么意思啊？？？怎么解决？？？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 zyang0123 — 2015-01-15 16:31
<julianwa> freeflying, 死循环
<freeflying> julianwa: 壕，换个大house吧
<julianwa> freeflying, 能买的起不早换了么
<jiero>  O0XX  周鼎谁？
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/414937
<_kk_> MSErgo4K: ⇪ VICTOR 威克多 胜利 尖锋 X70 M-X70 羽毛球拍 680元_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 我有俩拍了 够了...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 不够.
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 够了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 还不够赢我
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: 要不要脸
<freeflying> julianwa: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 你需要更好的牌子, 来弥补你技术上的不足.
 * MSErgo4K 赞!
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo56> MSErgo4K: freeflying http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6b363bfegw1eoa468vcrpj20c409zq3w.jpg
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: 看过了...
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 低俗
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 哪里低俗了?
 * O0XX 筹建买买买党
<freeflying> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo56: golang的垃圾回收:  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/7207a073tw1eoa9h1y8p7g20b407nkjl.gif
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这不是java的么？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: java的有这么烂?
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ image/gif
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这才是go的 http://rs1img.memecdn.com/one-mans-trash_o_1055604.jpg
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 赞, 老司机
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 真的，现在go的gc最大的问题就是pause
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 那可是个全局线程锁
<freeflying> O0XX: 低俗
<O0XX> freeflying: ...
<O0XX> freeflying: 叔，我virtualbox里装了个yosemite还不错的说
<freeflying> O0XX: 看到早上给你发的没，systemd真要搞OS了
<freeflying> O0XX: 是啊，我之前也用vmware跑过
<O0XX> freeflying: 我打不开...你不说我还忘了...
<julianwa> 现在不用darwin引导了么
<freeflying> julianwa: 改改改，x86上都能跑
<O0XX> julianwa: yosemite已经支持标准efi了
<O0XX> julianwa: 直接装
<julianwa> 装装装
<freeflying> julianwa: 买买买，新公司新本子
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 乐乐咋不来了
<julianwa> freeflying,  Quota还不如C记
<freeflying> julianwa: 你不是销售，哪来得数啊
<O0XX> julianwa: 去Quota了？
<julianwa> freeflying, 我说买本子的Quota
<julianwa> =. =
<liyi> test
<^k^> liyi:点点点. 17:00 新年快乐 : 33.29天 
 * O0XX haha
<liyi> cacaca
<liyi> test
<^k^> liyi:点点点. 17:07 新年快乐 : 33.29天 
<O0XX> freeflying: unitestack的人也在看 novm
<O0XX> freeflying: 不知道是个人行为还是公司行为
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 昂..
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 所以不能开发游戏和os了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 吃了？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 好吃不？
<MSErgo4K> ...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 很多用go写的游戏服务器端
<MSErgo4K> iso能dd嘛?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 只能游戏端了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 有dd
<freeflying> O0XX: 你咋知道啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 昨天一个他们公司的人给我发邮件问novm的事情
<O0XX> freeflying: 不知道是个人行为还是公司行为
<freeflying> O0XX: 你都赶上go的支持了啊
<freeflying> lol
<julianwa> 中国区官方支持么
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1eoabiowqe3j20bo0763zb.jpg
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 介是那个吃火锅改的吧
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: 不知道..
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.tensojapan.com 这货网站上传身份证一直session time out
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Tenso JAPAN - A service that ships Japanese goods overseas. Use for sites like Amazon, Rakuten, Yahoo! Shopping.
<O0XX> freeflying: 叔你又买买买啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 日亚牙刷特价啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 师王？
<freeflying> O0XX: 飞利浦
<gfrog> freeflying: 这么搓……
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: http://www.dell.com/jp/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd?ref=PD_OC
<gfrog> O0XX: 他排第16，但是一年才卖了1800刀
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: 这个是new xps么？
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: checking
<O0XX> gfrog: 应用好贵达.一个解压缩的 6块
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪有特价？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: .
<gfrog> O0XX: 限免的时候买啊
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 你要干嘛?
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 没打开, 但是恍惚看到三个硕大的字母 New
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn:        http://www.dell.com/jp/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd?ref=PD_OC
<freeflying> gfrog: 日呀 HX9312 8590日元
<gfrog> O0XX: 除了那种万年不降价的，我都是等限免和冰点
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 更便宜?
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn:  这个是new xps么？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 是.
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 你想汇率啊
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 无触屏？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 恩, 不到六千
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 真流弊
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 打开了 是, 119,980円
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 对啊
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: http://item.jd.com/1142380246.html
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 狮王LION 细齿洁声波振动超细毛电动牙刷 送替换刷头 原装进口 特价【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn:而且日本这个默认就是8G+256G
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 119980
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 还是标准us键盘
<gfrog> freeflying: 木搜到啊……
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 快去买啊
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 对，我刚想找这个来着
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: キーボード
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00EPT67O0?ref_=pe_492632_169829912_TE_M3T1_dp_1
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： フィリップス 電動歯ブラシ ソニッケアー【フレックスケアー プラチナ】 HX9112/02: ホーム&キッチン 价格:￥ 15,032
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 可以换
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 赞
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 13.3-インチ FHD (1920 x 1080) インフィニティ ディスプレイ   没说带触屏
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 真心水了
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 有个缺点.
<gfrog> freeflying: 9112……
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 不能关拍照声？
<freeflying> gfrog: 记错了
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 用7号电池的
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 我说笔记本呢
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 8 256 119980?
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 哦. 笔记本, 你要买吗?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: dui
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°!!!
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 我想买, 不过最近花钱有点儿多啊
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 让xiaoqian帮你带
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 没钱啊.
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: i5 119980 i7 139980
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 刷卡
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: i5够了
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 还补上
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 你们年终要发奖金
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 我才来几个月, 奖金很少的
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: ==, 含税了么？
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 税拔
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: 税抜・配送料込
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: 对，赞！！！
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: ... ... ...
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 料込就是included的意思
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: 老死机
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: 料是费用嘛, 无料是免费, 料入就是含了的意思
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo56: 单身50年的日语水平！
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: google translate
<QiongMangHuo56> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 真心不错啊，买买买
<julianwa> O0XX, ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 反正你还没电脑
 * O0XX 木钱...
 * O0XX 等公司发钱买电脑，否则就揭不开锅了
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 我也在等
<gfrog> O0XX: QiongMangHuo56 ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gfrog> julianwa: 居立安叔儿
<freeflying> gfrog: evernote搞得scanneble很锉，我还以为带OCR功能
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是啥？ 新玩意儿？
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 看app大小就知道不可能
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 老司机你不是用安卓呢吗
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 是啊, 怎么了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo56: 去美国可有邮船
<QiongMangHuo56> yunfan: 母鸡
<QiongMangHuo56> yunfan: 货轮肯定有
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo56: 伤害哥的感情啊 我看你出去那么多次了 还以为你鸡呢
<QiongMangHuo56> yunfan: 我是土鳖
<freeflying> http://shaiwu.smzdm.com/p/160743
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【翻包】非土亦不壕，子舜来翻包：晒晒2015年的EDC_男士单肩包_晒物广场_什么值得买
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，冬天江浙沪好玩儿么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不好玩，冷
<O0XX> freeflying: 深圳呢？
<freeflying> O0XX: 那边还行，空气也挺糟糕
<freeflying> O0XX: 去普吉岛吧
<nyfair> golang有垃圾回收？
<shamo> 我想请问我加了ppa之后老是出现hast校验和不符怎么办啊？更新不了添加的ppa中的软件啊。
<shamo> 烦死了－ －
<anti-unix> 改用 korora 发行版
<shamo> 有没有什么解决方法啊？为什么会ppa校验不符呢？
<anti-unix> 基于 fedora
<rypervenche> !gentoo++
<shamo> Ubuntu是不是不好用啊？
<shamo> 我百度了很多方法都找不出一个好的解决方案。
<shamo> hash校验和不符。  。
<metalbrick> 你是不是添加太多ppa了
<O0XX> shamo: 你怎么加的ppa?
<jiero> 没有事情了。一切都不用再考量了。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu提示某分区无法加载而启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467704 ubuntu提示某分区无法加载而启动不了 共有3个分区，提示其中1个加载不了，所以网络也连接不上。 提示输入管理员密码来进入维护控制台，进入后用ls，发现能读出数据最大的那个数据分区中的目
<^k^>  ─> 录文件。 有什么办法恢复正常启动呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lanyd518 — 2015-01-15 18:15
<shamo> <O0XX>, 不是的。我只是想安装那个Mac主题－ －
<shamo> O0XX ,不能愉快的装逼，不幸福啊。。 。 － －
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rKmIAy1sAACZs5aFOb4AALrRwMS478AAJnL212.jpg 居然还有这样的标识,太牛了！
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 三星Tizen冰山准备弄沉谷歌Android泰坦尼克号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467707 来源：cnbeta 三星刚刚正式发布了采用Tizen操作系统的Z1智能手机，同时三星也在官方博客上发文，描述了Tizen操作系统未来蓝图。三星在博文当中表示，Tizen OS已经取得了更大的进展，比前几
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • TCL掌控下的Palm失去webOS灵魂该如何复活 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467708 来源：威锋网 拥有 Alcatel 后，TCL 手机在海外市场尝到了甜头。现在，它又把目光锁定在 Palm 身上。在刚刚结束的CES 2015展会上，TCL 宣布了收购Palm品牌的消息。据TCL董事长李东生透露，这起收购
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • LibreOffice设置界面字体混乱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467709 我今天重装了ubuntu14.04，更新了语言支持之后，系统的中文字体变得很难看，与更新前不同，然而英文字体没变。 我按照 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=461335 上说的 Code: sudo apt-get remove fonts-arphi
<Anderlio> 大家好
<Anderlio> 我今天安装的Ubuntu 14.1
<^k^> Anderlio:点点点. 20:38 新年快乐 : 33.14天 
<Anderlio> 我的桌面设置选项部分是透明到桌面背景的
<Anderlio> 请问这是为什么
<Anderlio> 谢谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 我的部分系统设置界面是透明的，请问如何解决？谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467711 安装玩Ubuntu 14.1后安装了优化工具，没有动其他设置，刚安装完右键选择更改桌面背景能修改背景，但是现在右键选择修改桌面背景会跳入到系统设置页面。 谢谢大家的
<^k^>  ─> 解答。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Anderlio — 2015-01-15 20:49
<jiero> Anderlio: 如果显卡驱动不够好 -
<jiero> Anderlio: 作为长期的未来的Intel显卡支持者，表示，其他厂商显卡麻烦多，弱爆了。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs必须要LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8才能输入中文吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467712 我在ubuntu12.04 amd64下使用 emacs 23 。 在.emacs中用(global-set-key (kbd "C-SPC") 'nil) 关闭了C-space的mark功能。 我系统的locale环境是LANG=en_US.UTF-8，开启emacs后无法用C-space或其他的键激活fcitx。 用 `LANG=zh_CN.UT
<waverwaver> is there somebody who masters tcp/ip with c in linux?
<waverwaver> so delicated
<waverwaver> have a rest.
<waverwaver> bye
<alvin_rxg> c sockets ?
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么删除firefox35的应用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467713 截图 - 2015年01月15日 - 21时53分27秒.png 截图 - 2015年01月15日 - 22时00分26秒.png 截图 - 2015年01月15日 - 22时26分33秒.png https://marketplace.firefox.com/discovery/ 上的东西，想装上试试，装上却发现找不到删除在哪里 统
<sevk>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 gdgglhy — 2015-01-15 22:36
<jusss> sssuj: :)
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-16
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机提示EDAC sbridge: ECC is disabled http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467716 安装14.04,开机的时候,快速闪过一些黑屏的warning, EDAC sbridge: ECC is disabled. Aborting EDAC sbridge: Couldn't find mci handler dmesg命令提示中有这样的提示 ... [ 2.587493] EDAC sbridge: Seeking for: dev 0c.7 PCI ID 8086:3cf6 [ 2.587496]
<^k^>  ─> EDAC sbridge: Seeking for: dev 0c.7 PCI ID 8086:3cf6 [ 2.587497] EDAC sbridge: Seeking for: dev 0d.6 PCI ID 8086:3cf5 [ 2.587499] …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rQOIO7lyAAHaZWVWqxgAALrHwN4_2oAAdp9722.jpg 爆笑动物似人瞬间
<slucx> 你们都不用awesome?你们都不用jump-or-exec?你们都不用多显示器？你们都不在awesome多显示器里用jump-or-exec?
<yunfan> slucx: i3wm
<slucx> yunfan: 我说的那几个都可以实现？
<slucx> yunfan: 在awesome里可以实现多显示器支持，我也用shell实现了jump-or-exec，但是问题来了，使用jump-or-exec的时候screen是不会随着切换的，很麻烦
<eexpss> wm才会处理光标的问题。shell自己处理，用xinput
<slucx> eexpss: 我想实现的功能是：比如我用jump-or-exec切换到emacs,那么活动screen也要切换到emacs所在screen
<eexpss> 知道，你就是要focus嘛。
<eexpss> 那本来就是wm的事情。
<eexpss> wmctl记得也可以处理focus。
<slucx> eexpss: 对的。现在焦点可以切换到emacs，但是screen没有切换过来，tag操作的时候还是在以前的screen上
<slucx> eexpss: 那怎么做到focus可以和awesome的一致
<eexpss> 命令 'wmctrl' 来自于包 'wmctrl' (universe)
<eexpss> 自己去试试。要不就man xinput
<slucx> 好，我就是用wmctrl实现的jump-or-exec
<eexpss> 那就应该会切换窗口啊
<eexpss> 估计少带了参数
<slucx> eexpss: 窗口是可以正常切换的，但是screen不会，比如焦点在第一个screen上，wmctrl切换到第二个screen的emacs上，这是没问题的。但是这时候问题来了，切换tag的操作还是发生在第一个screen上的，而不是第二个
<eexpss> screen的机制，那没试过。它自己管理自己。
<eexpss> screen有remote控制命令吧。
<slucx> eexpss: screen是awesome自己管理的，jump-or-exec是外部实现的，如果要awesome自己实现jump-or-exec就好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> huntxu: remote帅胡
<yunfan> slucx 应该可以
<yunfan> eexpss: 有了tiling wm 哪里还需要screen这种东西 除非你想挂起一些东西
<eexpss> 和谁说呢
<yunfan> eexpss: 不是跟你还跟水？
<XiaMangHuo> eexpss: 渣神
<eexpss> 基蛙。摸摸
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 嵌入式linux文件系统没有内置命令declare,应该怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467718 如题 嵌入式linux文件系统没有内置命令declare,应该怎么破。 命令执行现场如下： # declare -/bin/sh: declare: not found busybox关于shell的设置如下： │ │ Choose your default shell (ash) ---> │ │ --- as
<^k^>  ─> h │ │ │ │ [*] bash-compatible extensions │ │ │ │ [*] Job control │ │ │ │ [*] alias support │ │ │ │ …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • shell脚本不能使用declare命令，怎么计数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467719 如题 写一个脚本，通过传入的参数作为某一动作重复执行的次数。但嵌入式文件系统的shell中没有内置命令declare，所以没法声明一个整型变量，没法进行算术运算（执行一次就减一）。 请教各位
<^k^>  ─> 有什么方法解决这个问题?是否有别的shell命令可以申明一个整型变量？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<slucx> eexpss: 还在用fvwm?
<eexpss> 没
<slucx> eexpss: fvwm和sawfish的jump-or-exec现在的WM都不支持了，你还在用这个功能吗？
<eexpss> 我不需要j&e
<slucx> eexpss: 浏览器怎么办？我现在需要j&e的只有chromium emacs tmux&&xterm
<eexpss> 就这？系统设置几个热键算了嘛。你又不专业需要j&e
<slucx> eexpss: 我专门用xbindkeys设定热键，在哪个WM下都一样，但是我不想打开多个浏览器
<eexpss> 。
<WhyNotHappy> ...
<WhyNotHappy> stumpwm.
<WhyNotHappy> (defcommand firefox () ()  (run-or-raise "firefox" '(:class "Firefox")))
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: CL不懂啊
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 我也不懂啊.
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 为啥要懂cl?
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: 配置啊
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 你把这行复制几次, 把firefox换成别的, xterm/emacs之类的
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 就配置完了
<slucx> eexpss: 我放弃jump-or-exec了
<slucx> eexpss: WhyNotHappy 实现jump-or-exec run-or-raise的方法很多，但是在多显示器的时候都没法通知WM切换到相应显示器
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: ... 方便的很.
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: 是方便，我也一直用着呢，但是现在问题解决不了
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 我就在用多显示器啊.
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 你是说, 当你切换窗口的时候, 你的显示器焦点也移动到另外的显示器? stumpwm默认就这样啊
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: 如果你当前焦点在screen1，但是run-or-raise到了第二个屏幕上的窗口，那再切换tab的时候是在scree1 还是screen2?
<slucx> 焦点是会移动的
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 什么叫tab?
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: TAG
<WhyNotHappy> 什么叫tag?
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 你是不是emacs用户啊? 请用frame/buffer这种术语
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: 相等与buffer
<slucx> awesome中screen相等与frame, tag相当于buffer，每个screen都有独立的tag
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 你自己试试吧, 不知道你要什么想过.
<WhyNotHappy> 不知道你要什么效果
<slucx> 嗯
<WhyNotHappy> lua太麻烦.
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: 我决定，emacs用emacsclient代替，不用tmux了，瓦片WM用不用都一样，chromium就算了
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: ... ... tmux/screen不可替代.
<cherrot> tmux 棒棒哒
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: stumpwm 的多显示器是真的多显示器吗？两个显示器是独立的，还是一个是另一个的扩展
<snoop_fy> ...
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 你自己试试. 什么叫独立? 什么叫扩展?
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: stumpwm里的buffer切换是两个显示器都切换还是只切换一个？
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 一个啊
<O0XX> slucx:stumpwm不错
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 我的新名字怎么样?
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 怎么不高兴?
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: .
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: .
<WhyNotHappy> 怎么不开心
<WhyNotHappy> 刚才竟然背错歌词了
<snoop_fy> 现在irc被墙了，是不是人丁更凋零了？
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 那个first boot video做的不错啊
<WhyNotHappy> snoop_fy: irc被墙了??
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: 哪里好？
<snoop_fy> 应该是吧，我刚才连不上，然后加了个代理才能连上freenode
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 我觉得比ubuntu touch的那个好很多啊
<MoCaMoCa> snoop_fy: 连6697
<snoop_fy> 好吧……
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 你看那个, 1分钟的广告, 全是大重点品.
<WhyNotHappy> 大众点评
<snoop_fy> 无所谓了，反正代理一直开着的
<WhyNotHappy> 连8001咯
<xtpeeps> 不会吧
<xtpeeps> 被墙？
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: 你看windows的OOBE录像是使用简介...
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: 咱们的这个其实也还是广告..
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 恩.
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 咱叫自我吹捧
<snoop_fy> xtpeeps: 刚才我连默认的6667是timeout了反正：http://pastebin.com/aasKAQ8f
<snoop_fy> ubuntu的paste打开好慢啊……不知道是不是我的网络问题
<xtpeeps> snoop_fy: 哦。不知道 我的没有被墙…
<snoop_fy> 以前中文字体会让erc右边的时间不对齐，现在还是必须要改字体么？……
<xtpeeps> ...不清楚。我把时间轴去掉了
<snoop_fy> xtpeeps: 我喜欢看着一溜下来对的整整齐齐的感觉，会心情舒畅，我还是去改字体吧……虽然会没有yahei好看
<xtpeeps> ：)
<snoop_fy> 别的字体真的是好丑啊
<snoop_fy> 等了半天，谁来几乎话测试一下呗
<XiaMangHuo> MoCaMoCa: 摩擦摩擦
<snoop_fy> ……
<snoop_fy> 魔鬼的脚本么
<snoop_fy> 魔鬼的步伐……
 * QiongMangHuo56 少主的铃声棒棒哒
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: http://fxthunder.com/blog/archives/2866/
<^k^> WhyNotHappy: ⇪ Firefox 21-27的AutoProxy扩展20131215更新
<jusss> QiongMangHuo56: 在本地的screen里ssh链接远端的screen,怎么detach远端的screen而不是本地的？一按C-a C-d直接被本地的screen拦截了，实际想detach远端的screen
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: [足球]比分出错 : 英国的报纸也出过丑,第四届世界杯赛上美国队爆冷门以1:0击败英格兰队,记者发稿回去时,编辑认为记者开玩笑,自己还把比数改为1:10,英格兰赢,第二天还见了报,举世哗然。
<jusss> screen -d bla好像可以
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 新手求助！xp下wubi安装14.10 重启进入后提示：没有定义根文件系统 请回到分区菜单以修正此错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467721 xp下wubi安装14.10 重启进入后提示：没有定义根文件系统 请回到分区菜单以修正此错误 谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 windson2015 — 2015-01-16
<^k^>  ─> 11:59
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: octopress 终于更新了
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: http://octopress.org/2015/01/15/octopress-3.0-is-coming/
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 还没吧
<BuMangHuo> 快了？
<WhyNotHappy> 我估计python用户很快就会面临一个大难题.
<WhyNotHappy> 到底是用python2 python3 还是python4...
<BuMangHuo> WhyNotHappy: 为什么不happy 啊
<kves> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问下达人，我该选择哪种虚拟机模式 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467723 物理机 imac 有osx+win7 想装14.10看下，并且启用compiz 3d加速 使用osx中的dp 或者vm 还是win7中的vm 呢 ？ 请大家赐教！ 谢谢先 ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnSAGA — 2015-01-16 12:51
 * QiongMangHuo56 我的并发golang爬虫写好啦!!! cc WhyNotHappy 找不到名字的白老板
<QiongMangHuo56> MoCaMoCa: gotha
<QiongMangHuo56> MoCaMoCa: gotcha
<QiongMangHuo56> MoCaMoCa: WhyNotHappy 推荐本golang教科书, tour讲的东西太少了
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 你已经够了...
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 足够了.
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 我没你知道的多.
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 已经开始写实际的代码了
<QiongMangHuo56> WhyNotHappy: tour的题都写完了, 但是还是感觉啥都不知道
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 我知道的更少
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 下一步来看看我们的fwall项目吧.
<QiongMangHuo56> WhyNotHappy: 我还是看看许shiwei那本书吧
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 别!!!
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 那哥们技术好不好我不知道, 语文是真差.
<maplebeats> lainme: 可不可以把iphone6寄你那里呀！！
<QiongMangHuo56> WhyNotHappy: 那我看这本他翻译的好了 http://www.amazon.cn/图书/dp/B00DWCL8MM
<^k^> QiongMangHuo56: ⇪ 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn! 价格:￥ 6,299.00
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 啥啊, 你的链接里还有中文...
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 没必要继续看书了啊
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: 一本书6300？ 壕爆了
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: golang不值得深入去学.
<lainme> maplebeats: 可以
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 发现一个bug：ibus和firefox有冲突！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467724 系统： 14.04 LTS 今天通过upgrade更新系统，发现新firefox 35.0 和 ibus pinyin 1.5.0 存在冲突 一旦使用ibus 英文输入在firefox地址栏输入网址，firefox必卡死，用中文输入则不会。 请问大家都有遇到相同情
<^k^>  ─> 况吗？怎样解决？已经试过重置firefox了，没用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerry033 — 2015-01-16 12:57
<WhyNotHappy> lainme: 然后可不可以收到之后寄给我?
<QiongMangHuo56> MoCaMoCa: 来推荐本教材!
<QiongMangHuo56> lainme: 到付给我
<BuMangHuo> lainme: 请发给传达室李大爷，让他转发给我
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md#go
<^k^> ⇪ fw: free-programming-books/free-programming-books.md at master · vhf/free-programming-books · GitHub
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: https://golang.org/doc/effective_go.html
<maplebeats> lainme: 听说31号要打折么！
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<lainme> maplebeats: 不知道啊
<BuMangHuo> 去年好像过年前优惠了点儿
<maplebeats> lainme: 你现在住哪儿
<QiongMangHuo56> WhyNotHappy: 我要找个别的项目参与, 代码太烂怕被你们笑话
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 别... 你看看我写的代码先...
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 我都说了, 你golang水平比我高多了现在.
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 你看看我写的多烂就知道了
<QiongMangHuo56> WhyNotHappy: .....
<QiongMangHuo56> WhyNotHappy: bruce看你的屏幕眼都直了...
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: ... ...
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 快来帮我修bug吧
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: WhyNotHappy 有啥架子适合两个笔记本的
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: ... 两个架子...
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 两个笔记本...
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 怎么会有这种需求？
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 架起来键盘怎么放？
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.IaFt23&id=39645526943&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> WhyNotHappy: ⇪ 乐歌DLB504L2双屏臂气弹簧万向液晶显示器屏笔记本平板电脑支架-淘宝网 价格:518.00
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 公司的笔记本和自己得笔记本
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 只用公司的，自己的塞一边儿远程桌面
<WhyNotHappy> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.103.IaFt23&id=42026044819&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail   买回来自己改装一下
<^k^> WhyNotHappy: ⇪ 埃普OA-9X双支臂桌面夹装式支架 适用笔记本电脑及iPad等平板电脑-淘宝网 价格:258.00
<skraito-Cxor> hey
<skraito-Cxor> how are ya
<WhyNotHappy> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.274.ySdfQO&id=38173527526&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> WhyNotHappy: ⇪ 双托盘打碟机混音台支架 笔记本调音台支架 双托臂多功能DJ支架-淘宝网 价格:548.00
<skraito-Cxor> finally AstaraOS been release with Latest kernel
<skraito-Cxor> http://AstaraOS.us.to
<^k^> skraito-Cxor: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<WhyNotHappy> 这是之前的那个xxhack团队?
<WhyNotHappy> 我ban了啊
 * QiongMangHuo56 公司不给笔记本 于是只有自己的笔记本 不用操心了...
<WhyNotHappy> 公司不给笔记本 于是用大学时代的笔记本 不用操心了...
<freeflying> WhyNotHappy: QiongMangHuo56 黑
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: 我说的实话... 我现在用的, 是我大学时买的4230s... 我都工作快两年了...
<palomino|working> 公司给了笔记本，还得自己拿台式机来用，真让人操心
<QiongMangHuo56> WhyNotHappy: 还是RH爽, 配一台工作站加一台笔记本, 上班用工作站 笔记本一直放家用, 自己没电脑
<WhyNotHappy> QiongMangHuo56: 是啊.
 * WhyNotHappy 伐开心
<maplebeats> 纠结了，到底是买iphone6还是买红米2
<palomino|working> 这俩差距也太大了.. maplebeats
<maplebeats> palomino|working: 都是手机啊:(
<palomino|working> 买红米2吧，坏了直接扔了买新的都不心疼啊
<freeflying> maplebeats: 其实纠结的是钱
<maplebeats> freeflying: 对~！
 * palomino|working 轻戳侯总
<freeflying> maplebeats: 预算够直接ip6
<freeflying> maplebeats: 预算不够就千元以下随便选
<maplebeats> freeflying: 预算到是够，听说31号有apple打折。。。
<freeflying> maplebeats: 有预算就买买买
<QiongMangHuo56> maplebeats: 别买千元级别的Android
<QiongMangHuo56> maplebeats: 太烂, 也不公平
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 安卓只值得花这个钱
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 我就懒得骂这句话了
<maplebeats> 我现在有一个5s和一个wp520
<maplebeats> 想把wp换了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 都3G内存了，那体验还不如人1G得
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 说了懒得骂了 不和你抬杠
<maplebeats> 用了windows phone之后觉得，wp连android都不如
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo56: RH有给三台工作站的，外加一台本子，
<BuMangHuo> maplebeats: 有折扣就等几天呗
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 你换个ip6就知道了
<maplebeats> BuMangHuo: 恩，听说31号有折扣，但是怎么从HK带回来才是最大的问题，55555555555555
<BuMangHuo> maplebeats: 亲自去取呗
<BuMangHuo> maplebeats: 大陆没折扣么
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: iPhone降到2000块我也不会买
<maplebeats> BuMangHuo: 大陆这么贵 0 0
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: YY谁不会啊
<QiongMangHuo56> 垃圾就是垃圾
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 说了不抬杠, 你何必抓着不放呢
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo56: 不至于吧，拥有android、wp、ios的人士表示，ios虽然烂，但是wp/android更烂。。。
<QiongMangHuo56> maplebeats: 态度烂, 东西挺好
<maplebeats> 真心是烂到家了。。。wp，android5.0有点改善，但是依然和ios差得远
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> ios才是烂到家了
<maplebeats> palomino|working: 哪里烂了- -
<QiongMangHuo56> maplebeats: palomino|working 日经抬杠就不要继续了...
<palomino|working> 从开发环境到开发工具到使用体验
<palomino|working> 全都烂
<freeflying> palomino|working: 有比xcode好的开发环境不
<maplebeats> 你这就说了当白说。。
<palomino|working> 没有
<palomino|working> 有个appcode
<palomino|working> 没用过
<maplebeats> 烂这个要对比啊，人家虽然烂，但是找不到更好的啊- -
<palomino|working> 据说比xcoed好使
<maplebeats> android开发环境，我的神啊。。。
<palomino|working> 但再怎么code
<palomino|working> 也还是烂objc
<maplebeats> objc烂我也是这么认为的:D
<QiongMangHuo56> maplebeats: palomino|working freeflying 那么喜欢抬杠呢? 这抬一百年也抬不出来
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo56: 谁抬杠了- -
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo56: 你现在有全平台的设备么
<QiongMangHuo56> maplebeats: 争论这个没用
<WhyNotHappy> js脑残粉真多..
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo56: 本来就没有用啊- -
<maplebeats> 好用就好用，不能否认，仅此而已。无脑黑没意思
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 有啥好抬的啊
<BuMangHuo> 袜子都 N6 了
<QiongMangHuo56> 西湖苹果店外墙丑的快吐了还有人粉呢... 所以没必要争论
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo56: 我都基本全换水果的东西了
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: 个\
<QiongMangHuo56> freeflying: good for you
<palomino|working> 来个电话全家都响么? freeflying
<maplebeats> freeflying: 握爪。。
<freeflying> palomino|working: handoff可以关的好不
<palomino|working> 默认就不应该开啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: 我真心喜欢handoff啊，拿着平板上厕所也能接电话了
<maplebeats> 现在百度输入法有98版了，好顶赞
<WhyNotHappy> iphone翻墙无力啊...
<freeflying> maplebeats: 给我200,我帮你带回来
<freeflying> WhyNotHappy: anyconnect还行
<maplebeats> freeflying: 给你200还不如我自己去- -
<freeflying> lol
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: 不好搭建服务吧?
<freeflying> WhyNotHappy: killwall啊
<snoop_fy> 以前有一段时间，linux的桌面被喷成屎，现在我还是觉得比win用的顺手，Android也是一样，现在是还有差距，但是这个差距比一年前已经小了不少了
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: 不行啊, 我电脑不走vpn. 这样的话, 电脑/ios要分开买服务了
<freeflying> snoop_fy: 你跟2008年比进步可大了
<palomino|working> 本来我觉得win的桌面最顺手，但自从有了高dpi显示器...
<QiongMangHuo56> anyconnect没法让它不改路由表
<freeflying> WhyNotHappy: 码农必备啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: lol
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: 必备啥?
<XiaMangHuo> WhyNotHappy: 我用水果翻墙无压力啊
<XiaMangHuo> WhyNotHappy: 倒是安卓略麻烦
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: 我电脑要走fwall
<WhyNotHappy> XiaMangHuo: android直接shadowsocks啊, 多方便
<XiaMangHuo> WhyNotHappy: 还得额外做server
<WhyNotHappy> XiaMangHuo: 现在特别羡慕android能走shadowsocks
 * slucx awesome 的systray不能在两个屏上都显示吗？
<palomino|working> android上的shadowsocks有时会断掉但它自己不知道...
<WhyNotHappy> XiaMangHuo: 你有不需要额外server的方法????
<WhyNotHappy> palomino|working: ios的ss一定会掉. 知道也没用
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: 换成android
<XiaMangHuo> WhyNotHappy: 早有ipsec了，所以对shadowsocks无爱
<WhyNotHappy> XiaMangHuo: ipsec不需要额外的server嘛?
<XiaMangHuo> WhyNotHappy: 不过目前在国内都是pptp拨回家，然后用家里路由翻
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: 等这个手机用坏了
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: ipsec没法改路由啊
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 咋不能呢
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 在iOS上
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 电脑上无压力，手机全局一下下影响不大吧
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 确实也无所谓
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 我是流量从来都用不完
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: 好像stumpwm没有awesome里的tag的概念
<freeflying> 电信个悲催的4G流量，可惜现在还不能用4G的功能
<WhyNotHappy> slucx: group?
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 我联通也不怎么用4G，覆盖不太好
<BuMangHuo> 手机直接全局 ipsec 呗
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 不过我发现盛京移动的4G覆盖更垃圾
<slucx> WhyNotHappy: 我也不知道怎样描述了，相等于以前WM的workspace
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 我现在电信手机套餐每个月1500mins, 4G流量
<palomino|working> .....
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 根本用不完
<slucx> awesome有个screen的概念，一个screen对应一个显示器
<palomino|working> 流量壕啊
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 还是膜拜高dpi显示器壕
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 现在不出门，一个月也就200M流量顶多了
<freeflying> palomino|working: cdma的啊，4G你一直在线也用不完
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56: http://sports.163.com/15/0116/07/AG2J39OI00051CCL.html 网易这小编绝逼是第一年看英超
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 以1敌5!阿森纳争4遭遇空前危机 3豪门1死穴撞车_网易体育
<freeflying> palomino|working: 也就比edge好点
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: 哪有什么空前危机... 年年不都这样?
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 前几天下单了5k显示器 BuMangHuo
<palomino|working> 还不知道显卡能不能支持呢
<XiaMangHuo> WhyNotHappy: 在水果上用ipsec比ss和自己做靠谱，网络信号质量好的话一天都不会断
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56: 新人，宽容一点
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: ......................
<XiaMangHuo> WhyNotHappy: 我这有配置，你扔上去就可以用
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 4k 的换哪里去了，求赠送
<huntxu> palomino|working: 要是显卡不能支持，你就换个显卡
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<slucx> QiongMangHuo56: awesome可以获取一个client所在的screen吗？
<palomino|working> 我是想换，但nv不出 huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: 如果显卡给那个5k的屈才了，再换个6k的
<palomino|working> 4k的接着用啊.. BuMangHuo
<WhyNotHappy> XiaMangHuo: 不用了, 我最多就是yp, 不用翻墙
<QiongMangHuo56> slucx: 当然可以 screen和tag都行
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: anyconnect不错
<palomino|working> 打游戏还得靠4k的 BuMangHuo
<WhyNotHappy> XiaMangHuo: 已经放弃手机首发邮件了
<palomino|working> 显卡显然不会屈才。。。5k的比4k对显卡压力大多了...
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 收下我的膝盖
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: anyconnect大概必须要cisco设备，我没深入了解。
<palomino|working> ....
<slucx> QiongMangHuo56: how?
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 不过我猜弄个ios模拟器扔进vps里八成儿也能行
<QiongMangHuo56> slucx: 自己写lua...
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 弄个吧
<palomino|working> ios模拟器要赞一个...
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 话说你的线路规划好了啊
<palomino|working> 比android模拟器靠谱多了
 * BuMangHuo 连个 1900 * 以上的显示器都没用过
<slucx> QiongMangHuo56: 那也得有API啊
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 没动力啊，目前ipsec没啥不方便
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 改了，改飞厦门了
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 哦
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 过去租车也挺方便
<QiongMangHuo56> slucx: awful.layout.get(c.screen)
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 魔都太冷了 4-7度…… 估计比在东北呆着还冷
<QiongMangHuo56> slucx: c.screen就行了, 不用啥api
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 冷多了
<BuMangHuo> 你家里 20 多度的暖气，必然冷多了啊  XiaMangHuo
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 不过厦门也好不哪去
<slucx> 我试试
<XiaMangHuo> palomino|working: 叔儿，是Cisco的IOS，不是水果那个
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 囧
 * palomino|working 丢人了
 * palomino|working 钻地
<BuMangHuo> 蹄子太长钻不下去
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 那就继续往南跑，不过13年12月去了次，还可以，穿件抓绒在外面无压力了
 * palomino|working 努力工作挣钱买imac去...
<BuMangHuo> 你的一个显示器换俩 imac 了吧
<WhyNotHappy> 努力挣钱买dell去
<palomino|working> 比imac便宜 BuMangHuo
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 要我推荐必须普吉，国内真心不值得去玩
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 差不多得钱，体验相差太大
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 厦门那地方除了天气稍微好点，其实很恶俗了
<MoCaMoCa> freeflying: 为啥？
<slucx> QiongMangHuo56: c.screen不行啊
<QiongMangHuo56> slucx: 反正不用api, api也可以自己写, 都是lua有什么搞不定的...
<QiongMangHuo56> slucx: 我没这需求 你自己研究吧 =,=
<slucx> QiongMangHuo56: OK
<freeflying> MoCaMoCa: 事实啊
<MoCaMoCa> freeflying: 深圳如何？
<freeflying> MoCaMoCa: 鼓浪屿上全是小店，还坑蒙拐骗
<MoCaMoCa> freeflying: 评价一下
<huntxu> 这又unknown，一定是蛤蟆
<freeflying> MoCaMoCa: 上海如何
 * MoCaMoCa ...
<MoCaMoCa> freeflying: 我不知道..
<MoCaMoCa> freeflying: 我没去过...
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 深圳好地方啊.
<freeflying> MoCaMoCa: 北京如何
<huntxu> freeflying: 鼓浪屿就算了，矬
<MoCaMoCa> freeflying: 不好
<MoCaMoCa> freeflying: 真不好，各种不好
<QiongMangHuo56> MoCaMoCa: 离你家近
<freeflying> MoCaMoCa: 深圳去玩不咋地，搬过去生活比北京好点
<MoCaMoCa> QiongMangHuo56: 也就这一点好了...还有就是回民多
<MoCaMoCa> QiongMangHuo56: 别的我真是没发现哪好
<QiongMangHuo56> MoCaMoCa: 回民多算是好处么...
<MoCaMoCa> QiongMangHuo56: 对我算是好事情啊
<freeflying> 把台式机也升级到vivid算了
<palomino|working> 摩擦摩擦...
<freeflying> 靠，我真是ubuntu的死忠啊
<palomino|working> vivid是什么?
<huntxu> palomino|working: 26个字母快用完了
<palomino|working> 好像是拍a片的公司
<MoCaMoCa> palomino|working:老司机..
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu: 不是从a开始的吧？
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu: 可以roll回去
<palomino|working> Vivid的全名为Vivid Entertainment Group (Wikipedia)，成立于1984年
<MoCaMoCa> palomino|working: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/ViViD
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ViViD - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: 前提是用完之前不倒闭
<palomino|working> 日本视觉系乐团= =
<MoCaMoCa> QiongMangHuo56: zan
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56: 倒闭前来个四连发
<metalbrick> Unity崩溃频繁到人都要崩溃
<palomino|working> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%94%9F%E5%8B%95%E5%A8%9B%E6%A8%82%E9%9B%86%E5%9C%98 MoCaMoCa
<MoCaMoCa> metalbrick: 删，用arch
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 生動娛樂集團 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: 你不是debian党么，怎么也arch了
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu: 我一直是arch党啊
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu: 不得已用debian
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: 我猜是debian党
<QiongMangHuo56> 才
<huntxu> 好吧其实我一直不知道蛤蟆用的什么
<metalbrick> MoCaMoCa: arch稳定性很好么，虚拟机上装过一回，权当练手了
<huntxu> 不过用户名会是unknown的，想来不是什么好系统
<MoCaMoCa> metalbrick: 稳定
<QiongMangHuo56> huntxu: 赞
<MoCaMoCa> metalbrick: 怕不稳定用lts的kernel
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo56: 鞋鞋
<MoCaMoCa> metalbrick: 保证没问题，经过我这个系统洁癖检验过的稳定
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu: erc厉害呢，可以单独设置username
<metalbrick> MoCaMoCa: 我感觉Arch第三方源太多更新太快，作为一个喜欢折腾的人，我怕几天就把整个玩崩溃
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: pacman -Qq|wc -l -> 445 来战
<MoCaMoCa> metalbrick: 为什么要用第三方?
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 360啊
<huntxu> 多于500怎么能叫系统洁癖
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu:733
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: 弱渣
<metalbrick> MoCaMoCa: 因为喜欢折腾，对了，我说的是桌面，不是服务器
<huntxu> WhyNotHappy: 讚360
<huntxu> WhyNotHappy: 我装了之后觉得系统速度快了很多
<MoCaMoCa> metalbrick: 就是桌面啊，arch做服务器不合适
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu: 战胜了全国100%的用户？
<WhyNotHappy> huntxu: 是啊, 开机速度也快乐
<wangli> WhyNotHappy, 早
<WhyNotHappy> wangli: 早.
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: 战胜了102%
<huntxu> WhyNotHappy: 我觉得开机速度不明显
<huntxu> 就是火狐现在反应快了不少
<huntxu> WhyNotHappy: 我不止自己用，还推荐给我身边的人用
<metalbrick> MoCaMoCa: 不用第三方乐趣少很多，我还在用Ubuntu就是因为源多，不用总去手动编译
<huntxu> 我要告诉观众，我用了之后是这样，你们用了之后也可以一样
<WhyNotHappy> huntxu: 我身边的人都在用了.
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 小白实在不会搞了，就先这样吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467726 dejavu sans yuanti，手动调了一下，发现还是不太好，先这样吧 2.png 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 walker.ma — 2015-01-16 13:58
<metalbrick> 360开放源代码么
<palomino|working> ....
<huntxu> 开放源代码，万一被黑客发现了漏洞拿来搞破坏怎么办
<huntxu> 360是有态度的企业，才不会做这种置用户于水深火热之中的事情
<palomino|working> 说得好。
<palomino|working> 听说360都出linux版了
<palomino|working> 真是良心企业啊
<freeflying> lol
<metalbrick> 不开放，难道黑客就发现不了么 ←_←
<^k^> palomino|working: define:vivid not defined.
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: Yang Fang
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: 你朋友？
<huntxu> 放羊
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 目前还不是. 女生?
<MoCaMoCa> 。。。
<huntxu> 是职业吧
<snoop_fy> 你是？
 * MoCaMoCa ...
<WhyNotHappy> huntxu: 赞.
<MoCaMoCa> snoop_fy: ...
<snoop_fy> 难道我们认识？
<MoCaMoCa> snoop_fy: 没事，我看你fork了fwall
<snoop_fy> 恩……
<snoop_fy> 看一下
<snoop_fy> 是我
<MoCaMoCa> snoop_fy: 你在xueqiu？
<snoop_fy> MoCaMoCa: 恩，移动开发，以前是iOS，现在在做Android
<MoCaMoCa> snoop_fy: 我这个repo知道的人不多..
<MoCaMoCa> snoop_fy: 赞，啥时候有发财的大消息来分享一下啊
<metalbrick> MoCaMoCa: Arch上用什么DE
<snoop_fy> MoCaMoCa: 看你说了我就去找了一下，看能不能做点什么
<MoCaMoCa> metalbrick: gnome3
<snoop_fy> MoCaMoCa: 哈哈，上周网站刚被道上兄弟攻击了
<lainme> MoCaMoCa: gnome-shell
<MoCaMoCa> snoop_fy: 不怕，贵司那么有钱，拿钱砸他们..
<snoop_fy> MoCaMoCa: 呵呵……我们是个严重亏损的公司
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: 我也去fork
<MoCaMoCa> snoop_fy: 炒股赚回来就是了...
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu: 来来来
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: 你还以为是真的
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu: 你猜
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: google输fwall github搜不到
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: 搜hamo github就第一条
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu: 我比较低调你懂得
<snoop_fy> MoCaMoCa: lol
 * MoCaMoCa 【教皇：言论自由有边界 骂我娘我也会揍人】BBC报道，罗马天主教教皇方济各日前说，他坚定捍卫言论自由，但该自由也有边界，尤其对信仰而言。“如果我的好友辱骂我母亲，我照样会给他一拳。”方济各说，“你不能挑衅，不能侮辱一个人的信仰，不能拿别人信仰开玩笑，这就是言论自由的边界。”（新浪）
 * MoCaMoCa 这个 教宗 替 伊斯兰教 出头...
 * MoCaMoCa 真是世界大同了...
<huntxu> 说得好像他们没烧过人一样
<huntxu> 只不过先干了几百年
<metalbrick> 他是代表宗教世界在世俗世界里出头
<metalbrick> 如果信邪教的话，是不是也不能被开玩笑啊
<huntxu> metalbrick: 信仰是不能被取消的，但是智商是可以的
<metalbrick> 如果lunzi都不能调侃，华语网络世界那该多无聊
<huntxu> s/取消/取笑/
<snoop_fy> MoCaMoCa: 你就是Bai, Yang?
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 你就是Bai, Yang!
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: 你就是Bai, Yang?!
<snoop_fy> ……
<snoop_fy> 我是说错什么了吗？
<MoCaMoCa> snoop_fy: 不是啊，我是摩擦摩擦
<BuMangHuo> MoCaMoCa: 你就是Bai, Yang!
 * MoCaMoCa 似魔鬼的步伐，似魔鬼的步伐
<BuMangHuo> 长在少管所旁？
<MoCaMoCa> BuMangHuo: 对啊，守护你长大
 * MoCaMoCa lol
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> 居然被黑回来了
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 失败
<snoop_fy> 额……那谁是作者？我的一个默默的动作这么快就被发现了，貌似还跟我同一个名字啊
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: http://v2ex.com/t/162422#reply25
<^k^> WhyNotHappy: ⇪ 挪威公司招 ios 和安卓开发 工作地点 奥斯陆 - V2EX
<huntxu> snoop_fy: 你先说你是男的女的
<WhyNotHappy> BuMangHuo: 失败.
<snoop_fy> 艹，github上不能显示性别么？男的！有女人用这么无聊的头像么？
<huntxu> snoop_fy: 那我向你保证 MoCaMoCa 不是 bai yang
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: 我干的对不对 ^
<MoCaMoCa> huntxu: 赞
<snoop_fy> 好吧，哈哈
<huntxu> WhyNotHappy: 3年经验就北欧中产了
<snoop_fy> 话说以前好像这里是有女人的;)
<WhyNotHappy> huntxu: 你去不去?
<huntxu> WhyNotHappy: 我只会刷机
<WhyNotHappy> huntxu: 三年刷机经验也行啊
<huntxu> WhyNotHappy: 开发不行，砸坏我的经验比较丰富
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: 刷机师
<WhyNotHappy> huntxu: 刷坏了, 直接用来盖房.
<huntxu> 不管是
<huntxu> 不管是iOS还是android，保管一天能砖
<huntxu> 盖起楼来又快又安全
<jusss> eexpss: ping
<metalbrick> 又用iphone又用android机，还要考虑Continuity，太麻烦了
 * MoCaMoCa 函数名啊函数名!变量名啊变量名！
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 你在哪儿看到yang fang的?
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: github会提示有人fork了你的repo
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: ... 哦. 不认识.
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: ^^^
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: 本人都现身了
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 还是个linode用户, 有钱人.
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: 嗯，赶紧抱大腿
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 同时也是emacs用户.
<driventokill> .......
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: 为啥？咋看出来的
<driventokill> 感觉一下子被扒光了
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 名字里面是 user啊 erc默认的.
<jusss> eexpss: fvwm,如果一个窗口的起始位置设为了0,0而那个位置当前已经有窗口了的话，会让这个窗口选择一个位置，如何直接就用起始位置，即使有窗口也覆盖？
<huntxu> ....
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 然后 /ctcp driventokill version
<MoCaMoCa> WhyNotHappy: 那为啥我没改就是 unknown
<WhyNotHappy> MoCaMoCa: 你骨骼惊奇
<huntxu> MoCaMoCa: 这本葵花宝典，就卖你10块
<huntxu> ping 居然不返回
<driventokill> .....
 * WhyNotHappy 还是我的irc 客户端好
<driventokill> huntxu: ping啥？
<huntxu> WhyNotHappy: windows?
<WhyNotHappy> huntxu: 不是啊
<driventokill> WhyNotHappy: 能不能看到一个人irc account里面的所有nickname？:)
<WhyNotHappy> driventokill: irc channel里面所有的nickname?   /names
<jack77213> 好像不能吧。。。
 * jack77213 保护隐私。。。
<driventokill> WhyNotHappy: 不是，比如我有好几个nickname，除非我连着channel切换一遍，否则应该是没法查询到的吧
 * driventokill haoba
<WhyNotHappy> driventokill: 你有好几个nickname? 你要查询啥?
<MoCaMoCa> driventokill: 你是想专治改名党？
<driventokill> WhyNotHappy: 没什么，我就是看你能查到这么多信息，我在考虑下次换个马甲什么的是不是也能被查到，哈哈
<WhyNotHappy> driventokill: 你是想说, 你有好几个channel, 想要列出这几个channel里面所有人?
<WhyNotHappy> driventokill: 哦... 我啥都没查出来啊...
<WhyNotHappy> driventokill: 如果你不想别人知道你的客户端, 你就改一下VERSION string
<driventokill> MoCaMoCa: 也可以这么说，哈
<K410> 呵
<WhyNotHappy> driventokill: 如果你不想让别人知道你在哪儿东路, 就去弄个cloak... 不过貌似gateway cloak会覆盖别的kcloak
<driventokill> WhyNotHappy: 好吧，无所谓，只是没想到这个也能被别人看到，略shock
<driventokill> 没事，我不干坏事，不怕什么，就是了解一下
<freeflying> palomino|working: flipboard最忌登陆不了，有啥替代的不
<palomino|working> flipboard是啥...
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9760029/  帮忙看下这段代码有没有问题？
<maplebeats> slucx: 这看起来，难道是awesome的配置文件？
<slucx> maplebeats: 是
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 蛋侠你居然用的awesome?
<maplebeats> slucx: 你居然也用awesome
<slucx> lol
<BuMangHuo> onlylove 呢
<rypervenche> i3 <3
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: checking
<XiaMangHuo> MoCaMoCa_: 阿娇又开始周周刷了？
 * adam_magic_pack 谁对systemd的user session很了解的?
<adam_magic_pack> XiaMangHuo: 他俩已经刷好几个周了
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 碉堡
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 0_0....
 * adam_magic_pack 谁对systemd的user session很了解的?
 * adam_magic_pack 谁对systemd的user session很了解的? 求教!
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 里面的mouse.screen的赋值似乎没有效果
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你们平时都是开一个Xorg的吗？同时开2个或多个没什么问题吧
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 在配置多显示器
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: systemd问题，谁鼓吹找谁去，比方土豪荣和madper
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我对systemd持观望态度
<onlylove> yunfan: 有没有啥像树莓一样的，可以拿来当下载机的东西，路由器刷掉的话，我怕下载会不会影响带宽质量
<happyaron> onlylove: systemd 又加新功能了
<onlylove> happyaron: 有没有加新麻烦，我听说丫的要做新系统了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: lightdm和system整合的怎么样了?
<happyaron> onlylove: systemd 加base filtering功能了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 不清楚
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: systemd是个distro, 啦啦啦
<jack77213> 莫名想到Emacs
<onlylove> happyaron: 你作为developer，难道只关心他解决了多少问题，不关心他又挖了多少坑埋了多少雷？
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 反正现在vivid桌面initialization有点小乱
 * adam_magic_pack 不过, 支持systemd
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: systemd的作者很务实, 没有雷
<happyaron> onlylove: 我正在被它坑，但是没办法，我也支持systemd
<jack77213> me EmacsOS
<happyaron> jack77213: emacs as PID1 是有人折腾的
<happyaron> jack77213: http://www.informatimago.com/linux/emacs-on-user-mode-linux.html
<jack77213> 真有。。。
<^k^> ⇪ fw: Emacs standing alone on a Linux Kernel
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 边玩去，还没雷，pulseaudio 和avahi给我造成的阴影到现在还没退
<happyaron> jack77213: 然后与之对应的 https://raymii.org/s/blog/Vim_as_PID_1_Boot_to_Vim.html
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我很差异mouse.screen = c.screen为啥没有效果
<^k^> ⇪ fw: Boot to Vim, Vim as Pid 1 - Raymii.org
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: pulseaudio很好用的
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我最后很无奈的把audio组件全拆了，用alsa
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 不是有autofocus功能么
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我关了
<onlylove> happyaron: 希望你别被坑到，嗯，被坑的时候也别骂人
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 参考下它怎么写的
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 这个是切换screen
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我是持观望态度
<onlylove> happyaron: 等你们一众大牛大老鼠都实验过安全的时候，我再考虑下
<happyaron> onlylove: 我正在被坑啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 要骂也骂坑王啊
<jack77213> happyaron 233
<onlylove> happyaron: 亲，慢慢爬，至少sysinitV还是能用的
<happyaron> onlylove: 我们不死在路上谁死。。
<happyaron> onlylove: sysvinit真不适合桌面啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，我还不想死
<happyaron> onlylove: 就是不愿意改变吧，systemd太颠覆
<happyaron> lol
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: sysV和alsa以及X11真的太out了, 需要改, 你这种心态我建议你过几年等都稳定了再改
<onlylove> happyaron: 难道安装的时候可以先，你要桌面还是server？server给你initV桌面给你systemd？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 所以我观望啊
<happyaron> onlylove: server用systemd也很赞
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: systemd同样适合server
<happyaron> onlylove: 你是不是自己写的东西一大堆要移植
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 单独在awesome-client里执行是可以的
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: sysV虽然out，但是暂时不会引起太多麻烦 cc happyaron
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 总之等稳定了再改吧, 刚开始重构 一堆问题是肯定的
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 到没必要否定改进本身
<lainme> onlylove: 桌面的话，我们这些小白鼠都用了2年了
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 所以我观望，等好了再用啊
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> lainme: 多用几年再说
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 现在最大的问题不是稳定性其实, 而是迁移成本, 大多数人都是懒得学
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不止这个吧
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不过X11应该改下，还有，networkmanager一次只能一块网卡是怎么讲 cc happyaron
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我没反对改进啊，但是改进啥的不是有代价么
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 看SONY的PS3用的cell
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我到现在不知道到底是cell本身不行，还是cell软件开发太困难
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 和TM ati的显卡一样
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: networkmanager刚开始的时候模型太差了, 局限太多
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 略忙哈, 下次再一起吐槽
 * adam_magic_pack 搞了合约机之后就没法转品牌到全球通了, 55555
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 直接用4G套餐啊
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 是4G套餐, 想着已经够格全球通了就转过去享受一下逼格的, 但是没得转
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: LOL
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 移动合约机便宜嘛？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 京东和移动的合作, 1799原价买mx4, 合约期15个月, 算上送的流量 和包 和花费, 每月32块钱 50分钟通话 660M流量 全国无漫游 接听免费 拨打0.19
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 窝觉得相当划算
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 否则窝怎么会从屌丝动感地带换到和4G
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 赞
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你也用上4G了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 是, 从2G跨越到4G, 太爽了
<happyaron> :D
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 两格信号的时候, 手机给笔记本做热点 跑speedtest.net 32Mbps
<alvin_rxg> Title: Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test (@ speedtest.net)
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 时延小非常多
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 手机直接跑应该更快, 懒得装app测了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 这个指标可能更影响体验
<happyaron> en
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 总之终于解放了
<happyaron> 赞
 * adam_magic_pack 多少次打车付不了款, 司机师傅一脸鄙视的让我回家连wifi再付款.....
<Guest35388> 你运气真好，我是付款了师傅没收到钱然后让我等着
<WhyNotHappy> 土豪们
<adam_magic_pack> Guest35388: 可能我长得老实 lol
<WhyNotHappy> 求靠谱日本代购推荐!
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 出门右转找xiaoqian
<maplebeats> WhyNotHappy: 一万/一次
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 不好意思麻烦人家, 我找个付费的代购就是了
<adam_magic_pack> Guest35388: bcao是你啊
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 上次我改名字调戏了一下 mikecao ...
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 然后他就叫 guest了
<mikecao> WhyNotHappy, ...
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 记得...
<freeflying> happyaron: click你知道多少
<happyaron> freeflying: 就知道mvo在做~
<maplebeats> 谁有不要的i7+GTX760的电脑求500块处理给我
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 谁有500块不要的钱处理给我
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=119%2C980%E6%97%A5%E5%85%83&rsv_spt=1&issp=1&f=8&rsv_bp=0&rsv_idx=2&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&rsv_enter=1&rsv_sug3=6&rsv_sug4=89&rsv_sug2=0&inputT=6107   没那么便宜...
<^k^> WhyNotHappy: ⇪ 119,980日元_百度搜索
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 人民币多少?
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 6300
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 太过分了
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 6400
<maplebeats> 谁会配电脑啊
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 差不多啊 和美国  便宜100刀
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 这倒是.
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 心塞.
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 100刀你不在乎, 我等穷人还是在乎的
<GhostStep> WhyNotHappy: 日本快
<adam_magic_pack> GhostStep: 魔鬼的步伐...
<WhyNotHappy> GhostStep: 爆仓很久了吧?
 * GhostStep 头疼
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你转岗8000了？ lol
<maplebeats> cherrot: 兔子兔子
<maplebeats> cherrot: 没有
<maplebeats> cherrot: 被鄙视了
<cherrot> maplebeats: 摸摸大
<cherrot> maplebeats: 咋了
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 逻辑思维不行 哈哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 来一打妹子
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你知道那个所谓的最快升T4的毕业生不
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 是啊，最后我才知道那个GM就是个变态
<cherrot> maplebeats: 不知道 好像是个做游戏的？ 然后头发掉没了？
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 我喜欢问逻辑题而不问算法的公司
 * maplebeats 只要智商比他低的，他都看不顺眼。。。
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 是你的一打
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> maplebeats: 这种人最阻碍团队了
<maplebeats> 不过他智商真心高，毕竟也是中科大出来的
<maplebeats> 我确实比不过。。。被碾压了
<cherrot> maplebeats: 哈哈哈终于不用忍受鹅厂的windows啦～
<maplebeats> cherrot: 尼玛，羡慕
<cherrot> maplebeats: 很多时候跟智商无关，只不过他比我们多接触几年 多知道几条命令而已
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 羡慕.
<GhostStep> cherrot: 羡慕.
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我被猎头鄙视了
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 只考linux命令和智商测试么? 这样的话我可以去啊!
 * cherrot 你们这些乱起昵称的异端 全都烧死
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 日本过来, 不方便全球联保吧?
<cherrot> maplebeats: 因为你不会java?
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 找个淘宝的问问
 * maplebeats 人生低谷
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 你买娃娃？
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 淘宝的不太懂.
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 啥? 你谁?
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 前几天问得, 他说只要不是翻新机, 美国dell带回来可以转到国内保修
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 认识我?
<cherrot> maplebeats: 猎头懂个屁  先推倒再说
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 霓虹不知道
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 美帝的应该可以.
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 你今天怎么不开心？
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 在我的记忆力
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 才意识到你的名字也是歌词
<WhyNotHappy> 记忆里
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 少拿马甲忽悠我
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: lol~ 我先改的好伐
 * GhostStep 摩擦摩擦...
<Rub^2> WhyNotHappy: 摩擦摩擦
<WhyNotHappy> .. ...
 * GhostStep 看我nick
<RubRub> GhostStep: 1Step2Step呢
<tryit> WhyNotHappy, ...
<WhyNotHappy> tryit: ...
<tryit> WhyNotHappy,  why ?
<WhyNotHappy> tryit: ??
<maplebeats> 居然掉了
<tryit> WhyNotHappy, not happy
<GhostStep> tryit: 有一双滑板鞋..
<maplebeats> 兔子不见了？
<WhyNotHappy> tryit: 你没听过? 我的滑板鞋
<maplebeats> 摩擦摩擦？
<WhyNotHappy> maplebeats: 兔子跟他男人鬼混去了吧?
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=36666446578  ä¹°
<^k^> WhyNotHappy: ⇪ 【包邮+送正品剃须膏】吉列威锋剃须3刀头1刀架锋速刮胡刀片手动 【活动15.5元】仅限01月11号-16号,认清喔：咱们搭配吉列原装铁罐须泡，数量有限，抢购吧 【销量】此款吉列威锋单店热销63800件，35000用户一致好评！可见淘宝试用报告参考　　 【优点】经济实惠，安全舒适，
<^k^>  ─> 轻巧易携带，出门旅行之首选 。 价格: 元
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 容易刮破 放弃
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 我都用了四年多这个了
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: pi
<tryit> WhyNotHappy, GhostStep google到了
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 真的.
<GhostStep> tryit: 你没听过？
<tryit> GhostStep, mei
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 我有个松下的电动, 但是胡子长了不能用, 得天天刮
<WhyNotHappy> tryit: 哎... 鄙视你
<WhyNotHappy> tryit: 连 我的滑板鞋 都没听过
<WhyNotHappy> tryit: 怎么可能写得好代码?!
<tryit> WhyNotHappy, 我现在不写代码……
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 是该天天刮啊, 要么长要么光要么整齐, 长长短短太邋遢
<adam_magic_pack> 想@某人
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 我懒..
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 晕
<WhyNotHappy> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> WhyNotHappy, adam_magic_pack, 后悔不该，说错一句话，让你们天天揪小尾巴……
<WhyNotHappy> tryit: 你这尾巴一点儿也不小啊
<happyaron> tryit: 拜高管
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 谁揪你小"尾巴"了?
 * tryit faint……
<WhyNotHappy> ... ...
 * adam_magic_pack  PM2.5; 13.0
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 深圳多少
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 出去跑一圈去?
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 开窗!
<happyaron> 你们粗去跑吧
<mikecao> 约pao 去
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 叔叔 我不约
<mikecao> WhyNotHappy, 拜妹子管
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 才13？这是北京吗？
<tryit> WhyNotHappy, 原来如此……
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 昨天500+ 今天13
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 13可是比深圳都要低好多。。。
 * adam_magic_pack 这么严重的问题 去看中医 太想不开了...
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 你倒是开啊
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 我刚才想说来的
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 看中医... sigh...
<GhostStep> WhyNotHappy: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhyNotHappy> GhostStep: è´µ.
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 这种话真不好劝
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 恩.
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 反中医, 要加把劲了
<adam_magic_pack> GhostStep: WhyNotHappy 我的铃声: 白いスーツのテーマ
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 看不懂.
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: tokyo hot的主题曲?
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 少主
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 管家
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 比你们的摩擦摩擦 高到不知道哪里去了
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 别闹了你, 我们的摩擦摩擦知名度这么高  cc  GhostStep
<GhostStep> adam_magic_pack: 这个？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac219707
<^k^> GhostStep: ⇪ 少主换成高清来了 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam_magic_pack> GhostStep: 对头
<RubRub> maplebeats: 你转到那个最快升t4的组里了？
<WhyNotHappy> maplebeats: 啊? 你t4了都??!
<RubRub> adam_magic_pack: 你呀 图样图森破
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 拜高管
<GhostStep> maplebeats: 拜高管
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: T4不是高管. 一般是首席科学家
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 拜首席
<RubRub> WhyNotHappy: 科学家估计得t5级别
<WhyNotHappy> RubRub: 昂.
<tryit> maplebeats, 同拜
<RubRub> WhyNotHappy: t4叫自伸攻城湿
<WhyNotHappy> RubRub: 恩.
 * RubRub 一步两步，抽插抽插
<RubRub> maplebeats: 拜自伸
<maplebeats> RubRub: 屁，被他鄙视了
<maplebeats> 你们就是瞎起哄
<GhostStep> maplebeats: python 的这个 list comprehension 什么版本加进来的？
<maplebeats> GhostStep: 我怎么知道
<maplebeats> GhostStep: 我在开始用python的时候就有了。。。
<GhostStep> maplebeats: 赞...这么早就有了...
<maplebeats> GhostStep: 万一我是2015年开始用python的呢
<RubRub> GhostStep: 2.1 2.2 好像 文档里有写
<GhostStep> maplebeats: 你是高管，怎么可能2015年才开始用
<GhostStep> RubRub: zan
<RubRub> maplebeats: 你丢块肥皂给t4
<maplebeats> GhostStep: 高他妹，才从毕业生坑里爬出来
<maplebeats> RubRub: 你才是T4吧，求带
<RubRub> maplebeats: 我是一个快乐1星1.3
<maplebeats> RubRub: ...
<RubRub> maplebeats: 抽插抽插，似魔鬼的步伐
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04 安装网络打印机佳能LBP2900不能打印 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467729 我的ubuntu14.01 64位，安装局域网中的一台WIN7,３２位系统的共享打印机.samba安装一切顺利，驱动安装的２．６版本６４位驱动，一切都很顺利，打印测试也，显示文档打印完成，打印机其
<^k^>  ─> 实没有一点反应。求助高手！谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 birdzj-1978 — 2015-01-16 16:35
<maplebeats> RubRub: 你是哪个- -，兔子？
<RubRub> maplebeats: 嗯呐
<maplebeats> RubRub: 那你去死吧
<maplebeats> RubRub: 不要乱改名
<RubRub> maplebeats: =。= 看我是兔子就欺负我
<RubRub> maplebeats: 深圳面基时一百块都不给我
<GhostStep> RubRub: 好讨厌的
<adam_magic_pack> ........
<OneHundredNotGiv> maplebeats: 好讨厌的
 * GhostStep 搞定...
 * GhostStep SoAnnoying
<palomino|working> ....
<maplebeats> 123
<maplebeats> test
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点. 16:42 新年快乐 : 32.30天 
 * NotGiveMe100 What the fucking I've robbed you? Why you don't admit you've slapped me ?
<maplebeats> 我后悔了，当初应该去见兔子而不是去什么破微信面试，操
<maplebeats> NotGiveMe100: 你不蛋疼么- -
<SoAnnoying> NotGiveMe100: old driver
<maplebeats> NotGiveMe100: 你在哪家公司我也要去！
<maplebeats> NotGiveMe100: 老司机带我
<NotGiveMe100> maplebeats: 你好坏哟
<NotGiveMe100> maplebeats: http:www.faceplusplus.com.cn
<SoAnnoying> cherrot: 兔子你们组是不是有个叫 GaoYang的？
<adam_magic_pack> 羊羔
<maplebeats> cherrot: 好牛B的样子
<adam_magic_pack> 羔羊
<SoAnnoying> cherrot: 如果有，别跟他说起我问过你
<maplebeats> cherrot: 不过为什么网站做得像内网一样
<maplebeats> SoAnnoying: 有基情？
<SoAnnoying> maplebeats: 看我nick
 * SoAnnoying 喝点茶居然不头疼了...
<adam_magic_pack> SoAnnoying: 缺cha
 * adam_magic_pack 我错了
<WhyNotHappy> ... ...
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 快上.
<cherrot> SoAnnoying: 羔羊～ 目有
<SoAnnoying> cherrot: 你在哪个组？
<cherrot> maplebeats: megvii.com ？ 其实具体业务我还不熟悉 国外的开发者比较多 国内都是企业服务
<alvin_rxg> Title: Megvii (@ megvii.com)
<liyi> tcp        0      1 ::ffff:192.168.211.131:80   ::ffff:192.168.211.135:2789 FIN_WAIT1   -   这算是ipv6地址还是ipv4？
 * cherrot 有人说缺cha 
<WhyNotHappy> liyi: v6
<maplebeats> 这是v4吧
<cherrot> SoAnnoying: 你说的是老东家还是新东家？
<maplebeats> 补全的？
<SoAnnoying> cherrot: 新
 * SoAnnoying 这是v6表示的v4地址
<cherrot> SoAnnoying: 有个相近的  应该目有gaoyang
<SoAnnoying> cherrot: 高洋
 * SoAnnoying 难道他已经离职了？
<WhyNotHappy> maplebeats: v6能放得下, v4能放下这么长的地址?
<liyi> 那这走的是v6协议，还是v4？
<maplebeats> IPv4映像地址
<WhyNotHappy> liyi: v6.
<SoAnnoying> liyi: v4
<adam_magic_pack> liyi: v4认不懂这个的, 你说是v4还是v6
 * SoAnnoying 这真是v4
<adam_magic_pack> SoAnnoying: ?
<adam_magic_pack> liyi: 大帝 我错了
<SoAnnoying> adam_magic_pack: 内核的问题
<liyi> adam_magic_pack，别调戏我
<adam_magic_pack> liyi: 话说我司新项目用你的名字命名的
<WhyNotHappy> liyi: 大帝, 我错了
<maplebeats> 我刚刚搜了一下，这种写法已经被抛弃了？
<maplebeats> 哦，看错了
<liyi> liuhangbin ^ 出来正解下
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 这里变屌吧了嘛？ 大帝都来了
<cherrot> SoAnnoying: 可能我还不认识。。你机油？
<adam_magic_pack> ......
<SoAnnoying> SoBoring: 以前狼长的
<SoAnnoying> SoBoring:狼厂的
<SoBoring> liyi: 拜大帝
<SoBoring> SoBoring: soga
<SoUpset> liyi: 拜大帝
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> So党
<liyi> adam_magic_pack,你们项目开源么？我瞅瞅要不要参加。。。哈哈哈
<SoUpset> liyi: 他们的开源，kernel，快来
<adam_magic_pack> liyi: 开源 但是没有社区参与
<SoBoring> liyi: linux kernel
 * SoUpset 原来大帝也写码，码农有指望了
<adam_magic_pack> liyi是某个定制image...
<SoAnnoying> maplebeats: ::ffff:1.2.3.4格式叫做IPv4映射位址。而::1.2.3.4格式叫做IPv4一致位址，目前已被取消。
<SoAnnoying>  
<SoAnnoying> maplebeats: 是说::1.2.3.4这个取消了
<SoAnnoying> maplebeats: 但是::ffff:1.2.3.4还在用
 * SoAnnoying 你们把大帝气走了，你们惨了
<adam_magic_pack> SoAnnoying: 老司机
 * SoBoring 大帝的代码像亨利
<WhyNotHappy> ... 你们这些换名狂魔
<adam_magic_pack> SoAnnoying: "::ffff:192.168.89.9相等於::ffff:c0a8:5909" 为啥你说还是走的v4?
<SoAnnoying> adam_magic_pack: 这个你要问 WhyNotHappy
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: ^^
<liyi> adam_magic_pack: v4认不懂这个的, 你说是v4还是v6 我觉得这句话有道理
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 我tm一直说是v6地址, 你让我解释为什么这是v4地址???
<WhyNotHappy> cc  SoAnnoying ^^
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 我说走的协议是什么
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋壕
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 壕猴总
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 当然是v6. 然后内部转换成v4发出去
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 先走v6, 然后用v4的包, 装v6数据发出去
<adam_magic_pack> liyi: 看来还是靠逻辑判断靠谱
<adam_magic_pack> liyi: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/IPv6#.E8.BD.89.E6.8F.9B.E6.A9.9F.E5.88.B6
<SoUpset> WhyNotHappy: 乃的fwall支持v6嘛？
<WhyNotHappy> SoUpset: 当然!
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<SoUpset> WhyNotHappy: 高端！
<WhyNotHappy> SoUpset: 你用了嘛?
 * SoAnnoying 哎...
<SoUpset> WhyNotHappy: 木有
<WhyNotHappy> SoUpset: ...
<SoAnnoying> liyi: 大帝，你这个地址是从netstat看的吧？
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 土豪马，三块硬盘要多大功率电源，或者说，你那4块硬盘的机器多大功率电源
<WhyNotHappy> 最简单的方法不就是 ping 不加-6看看行不行吗?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 屏幕校色问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467730 我的机器是ThinkPad W520，装Ubuntu 14.04，显卡驱动是NV331.113。但屏幕颜色不正常，偏蓝，看着刺眼。但不知道如何能进行调整。我试过用在Color里加载ICC文件，但没有效果。还请知道解决方案的朋友能告知。先谢谢了：）
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 friend43 — 2015-01-16 16:58
<palomino|working> ... onlylove_
<palomino|working> 我只有7块硬盘的 onlylove_
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 壕猴总打了个招呼不说话啊 啥事儿?
<SoUpset> WhyNotHappy: 好像有的ping同时支持v4和v6？
<SoAnnoying> SoUpset: 你也在用 fwall?
<WhyNotHappy> SoUpset: 那我就不知道了...
<SoUpset> WhyNotHappy: 只是有个印象，不知道对不对
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 啥，都7了？我记得你4个4T的
<SoUpset> SoAnnoying: 那是啥？
<palomino|working> 还有几个2t的呢.. onlylove_
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 请收下我的膝盖
<palomino|working> 如今的硬盘工作时功率大概5-6w吧 onlylove_
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 7块硬盘，你就是全塔，也放不下吧
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 你身体素质太好了
<palomino|working> 老一点的,10w左右 onlylove_
 * SoAnnoying 这些改名狂魔啊
<palomino|working> 轻松放下啊.. onlylove_
 * SoAnnoying 分不清谁是谁了...
<palomino|working> 本身有6个硬盘位，我又弄了个3->5的转接 onlylove_
<SoUpset> adam_magic_pack: DLNA有个优势啊，可以3box播放，拿手机把nas上的片儿播到电视上。
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 诶，我下小伙伴天天给我叨念hdtune的接口CRC
<palomino|working> ....
<SoUpset> adam_magic_pack: 不过丫不支持外挂字幕
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 明儿请我吃饭啊
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 你那硬盘挨着，散热没问题么？
<adam_magic_pack> SoUpset: 没条件玩这些 不知道现在最好的方案是什么
<palomino|working> 有的dlna客户端支持字幕 SoAnnoying
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 毛
<palomino|working> 有的dlna客户端支持字幕 SoUpset
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 来了？
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 说起来，我都用给他用smartctl跑一遍的想法
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 问你一个问题
<palomino|working> ... onlylove_
<SoUpset> palomino|working: receiver还是sender？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 啥，赶紧的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我已经在靠青菜和腊香肠度日了
<palomino|working> 都得支持吧 SoUpset
<adam_magic_pack> lol
<SoUpset> palomino|working: 球推荐安卓版receiver
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你们测试年底了按 bug 数量发奖金么
<palomino|working> 安卓端我用的是bubblepnp
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不是
<palomino|working> bubbleupnp
<maplebeats> 现在新出的设备都支持V6了么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 遇到俩疯子测试
<palomino|working> 然后拿mxplayer pro播
<palomino|working> 就有字幕
<SoUpset> palomino|working: 这个是receiver？ 我一直以为是sender呢
<maplebeats> 那么再过20年是不是就不用v4了
<palomino|working> 服务端我用的serviio
<SoUpset> palomino|working: 装个去，谢谢马叔儿
<palomino|working> :)
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: NND，我抗不住了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你们公司没准按这个发，我记得我前些天有人说，每周要报俩BUG的
<palomino|working> 我的电视自带的dlna就不成。。。有的字幕就放不出来
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不过我不管那些，我是做自动化测试的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 丫们同时开好多功能，而且我明确的说其中一个功能有错，他们不知道先停了有错的功能继续测的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 非说另一个模块有问题
<SoAnnoying> BuMangHuo: 赞
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 然后我说这个问题是之前的模块引起的，他就问我：你确定现在的这个模块没问题么！
<BuMangHuo> 我草
<BuMangHuo> 我只能说，是的，这个地方死机是一个 feature
<BuMangHuo> SoAnnoying: ....
<BuMangHuo> 下周得找他们 leader 谈谈了，都搬砖赚个户口钱，非死命的要在我这里找个问题图啥
<SoUpset> palomino|working: 卧槽，serviio略复杂啊，这是需要3box都装软件的节奏？
<SoUpset> palomino|working: serviio是存储上的？ 那电视那端装啥？
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 户口钱? 贵司这么牛
<SoAnnoying> adam_magic_pack: 人家可是国企
<SoUpset> adam_magic_pack: 人家可是国企
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 还招人么?
<liyi> SoAnnoying, 是呀，netstat 出来的
<SoAnnoying> liyi: 不要再用netstat了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你和leader说，这个问题没解决之前，后面的BUG都是浮云，在这胡搅蛮缠找别人去
<SoAnnoying> liyi: 用ss
 * adam_magic_pack 最近public bug远远多于private的.........
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不是不是，是两个独立的模块，完全可以屏蔽了之前错误的模块来测的
<liyi> SoAnnoying, 哈哈，都有用
<SoAnnoying> liyi: 这个地址其实没什么，关键是 netstat会显示监听 tcp6，这个绝对
<SoAnnoying> 是错的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 他是怎么测的
<SoAnnoying> liyi: 你用ss 就知道 监听tcp
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 俩都开啊，我说是那个错误的模块导致的，他不信啊
<SoAnnoying> BuMangHuo: 那就只开那个出错的啊
<BuMangHuo> SoAnnoying: 他说他不关心那个啊
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 还招人么?
<BuMangHuo> SoAnnoying: 就俩模块，分别关一下很简单，丫不搞
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 貌似不了。。。
<BuMangHuo> 又来了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 和他们leader说，这货不会，让他们换人
<liyi> ESTAB       0      0                                                           ::ffff:192.168.211.131:80                                                         ::ffff:192.168.211.135:3334
<liyi> SoAnnoying 差别不大呀
<onlylove> SoAnnoying: 如果不用netstat，用啥
<SoAnnoying> onlylove: ss
<SoAnnoying> onlylove: netstat已经不维护了
<onlylove> SoAnnoying: 那是啥，没听过
<palomino|working> 电视么...应该装类似bubbleupnp的东西吧...
<SoAnnoying> liyi: 看看第一列
<palomino|working> 我的电视自己支持，但是字幕支持得不好
<liyi> estab， 有区别？
<SoAnnoying> liyi: 看看第0列
<onlylove> SoAnnoying: 靠，ifconfig不维护了，netstat不维护了，还有多少base util不维护了
<onlylove> SoAnnoying: 这群人想干什么
<SoAnnoying> onlylove: 开新坑啊
<tryit> onlylove, ip
<SoAnnoying> onlylove: 不开新坑你给发工资啊
<onlylove> tryit: ip是ip
<liyi> 要开新坑， 才有饭吃啊
<onlylove> tryit: ip 有netstat方便？
<liyi> SoAnnoying,真心没看出哪里有却别
<WhyNotHappy> onlylove: netstat是不是被ss取代了?
<SoAnnoying> liyi: 我看看能不能找到什么别人写的介绍啊
 * slucx 搞定了awesome多显示器的run-or-raise
<SoUpset> palomino|working: bubbleupnp看着像个sender，不是receiver……
<tryit> onlylove, ip和ss
<palomino|working> 额..
<liyi> This program is obsolete.  Replacement for netstat is ss.  Replacement for netstat -r is ip route.  Replacement for netstat -i is ip -s link.  Replacement for  net-
<liyi>        stat -g is ip maddr
<onlylove> 【著名歌手姚贝娜病重不治 天使去往天堂歌唱了】
<tryit> onlylove, 方便的话，如果不考虑学习成本，理论上说，新的应该会更方便
<palomino|working> 反正能看到我家里的serviio... SoUpset
<SoAnnoying> liyi http://linuxgp.blog.51cto.com/1708668/1417669
<^k^> ⇪ fw: netstat之::ffff - 君子博学而日参省乎己，则知明而行无过矣 - 51CTO技术博客
<SoAnnoying> liyi: 这个说的应该是对的
<palomino|working> 也许二者都是?
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 牛牛
<tryit> onlylove,  最近我正在往新的工具集转，不要过不去
<tryit> onlylove, 不要和自己过不去
<tryit> onlylove, 习惯了就好
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 终于用上了 run-or-raise
<onlylove_> tryit: 毛，我早不用那坨破烂了，windows多好，至少不会来个不维护
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 嗯 牛牛
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: lol
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: mouse.screen更改的时候有事件吗？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 我没写过啊...
<tryit> onlylove_, 又没给钱，凭什么一定要维护……
<onlylove_> tryit: 我头一次感觉到商业软件的好处
<tryit> onlylove_, 哈哈
<WhyNotHappy> 商业软件也不是一直维护的啊.
<onlylove_> WhyNotHappy: 至少目前win10上netstat还是能用的
<WhyNotHappy> onlylove: 现在linux下的netstat不能用了??
<WhyNotHappy> onlylove_: 我这里还行诶
<onlylove_> WhyNotHappy: 不维护了
<onlylove_> WhyNotHappy: 我还记恨debian换掉ffmpeg的警告呢
<WhyNotHappy> onlylove_: win10你的要求是能用, linux你要求就是必须有维护, 不合适啊
<tryit> onlylove_, 哪来那么大的仇恨……不明白
<SoAnnoying> onlylove_: 赞
<tryit> onlylove_, 没必要吧
<onlylove_> WhyNotHappy: win10能用的意思是，人能识别v6
<WhyNotHappy> onlylove_: 我这里, netstat 有-6参数, 但是我不知道算不算识别v6
<liyi> 所以才有server版本的linux ， 公司帮你维护
<WhyNotHappy> ~ % netstat -s -6
<WhyNotHappy> Ip6:
<WhyNotHappy>     1803 total packets received
<WhyNotHappy>     0 incoming packets discarded
<onlylove_> liyi: 你意思是server版的 netstat就有人维护了？
 * SoAnnoying ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<freeflying> WhyNotHappy: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: 啥????
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: 买啥??
<freeflying> WhyNotHappy: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhyNotHappy> ... ...
<liyi> 意思是有bug，别人会帮你修复
 * tryit 哇 root这名字霸气
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 刚谈完了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 刚跟助理妹子谈了会儿，她也觉得这哥们抗不住了
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 啥叫抗不住了
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 你还有助理? 拜高管
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 找任何人办事儿就是指示的语气
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 大家的助理，离我近一点儿而已，我一天帮忙搬下采购的东西啥的
<SoAnnoying> BuMangHuo: 好看不，大不？
 * BuMangHuo 可惜前助理离职了  cc gfrog
<BuMangHuo> SoAnnoying: 跟前助理差远了
<SoAnnoying> BuMangHuo: 多大？
<BuMangHuo> SoAnnoying: 22？
<SoAnnoying> BuMangHuo: 不是这个
<BuMangHuo> 我知道
<BuMangHuo> 你说的那个我不知道
<BuMangHuo> 我现在眼光不准，不亲手测都不敢说
<BuMangHuo> 都是让这个测试哥们害的
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 助理助理。。。全方位助理，幸福啊哥们
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 你还不走?
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 我不好意思比你走的还早啊
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 在思考晚上吃什么
<BuMangHuo> 黄焖鸡米饭啊
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 恩, 吃鸡吧
<BuMangHuo> 正好有 14 元的打车券
<BuMangHuo> 够起步价了
<WhyNotHappy> BuMangHuo: 我有13的
<liyi> BuMangHuo: 在杭州呀？
<BuMangHuo> WhyNotHappy: 13 不够呀
<BuMangHuo> liyi: 北京
<BuMangHuo> liyi: 大帝在杭州？
<liyi> 杭州遍地都是黄焖鸡米饭。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 北京的村子里面也挺多
<BuMangHuo> 已然超过兰州拉面了
<tryit> liyi, 上海也是，还有兰州拉面和菜饭+骨头汤
<tryit> cc BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 不过还是比成都美食少吧
<BuMangHuo> 或者川渝美食
<liyi> 广东貌似吃的也很多
<palomino|working> 哼哼。。。当我独自在家的时候，通常全靠黄焖鸡米饭活着了
<liyi> 以前在北京的时候， 把地三鲜和水饺吃爽了。。。
<yunfan> onlylove__: 有 我最近就买了一个  叫 pcduino nano 有sata口和千兆网口 全志的a20芯片
<palomino|working> O_O
<yunfan> onlylove__: 248 你可以去淘宝搜下
<yunfan> onlylove__: pcDuino3 nano
<yunfan> onlylove__: 你应该常年挂我那个频道
<freeflying> yunfan: 几个网卡
<freeflying> yunfan: 这个是a9的吧
<yunfan> freeflying: 一个网卡 我想弄个sata盘来试试他到底能写入多少
<freeflying> yunfan: 没必要吧
<yunfan> freeflying: 我觉得他的处理能力 如果是正常的写盘的话 可以用来组集群
<yunfan> 穷鬼的集群
<gfrog> BuMangHuo: cc 我干毛
<SoAnnoying> 我干毛: ping
<GoBleed> SoAnnoying: 我干毛: ping
<liyi> 我干毛 ping ** ping
<freeflying> gfrog: mikrotik的，连mpls都支持
<freeflying> gfrog: 配置界面跟cisco得很类似
<rypervenche> !gentoo++
<onlylove> 擦，疯了，明天加班
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467731 如何保持屏幕亮度不至于每次进系统都要重新调节？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 friend43 — 2015-01-16 18:33
<xtpeeps> 6666
<TreeTop> 大家有什么好的OpenCL 学习材料？ 求推荐
<maplebeats> 不知道
<TreeTop> 额。。。
<anti-unix> dajiahao
<maplebeats> anti-unix: 您好
<anti-unix> maplebeats, hi,:)
<gfrog> freeflying: 刚在在conf call，乃说的是路由器？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有学问的教授 : 有一位教授博学多才,据说执教几十年都没有被学生问到过另一位教授前来指教。"如果在野外实习时,学生问的植物你恰巧不认识,你怎么回答呀?" "这太简单啦。野外实习时,我通常都走在最前面,看到不认识的植物统统踩死。"  
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<xtpeeps> 哈哈啊
<xtpeeps> 哈哈哈
<xtpeeps> 有意思
<palomino|working> 下班.....
<xtpeeps> 刚下班啊
<jusss> kandu: py3的字符串分unicode和bytes, bytes是啥？
<ZoneX-Crypto> <ZoneX-Crypto> dodohacker
<ZoneX-Crypto> <ZoneX-Crypto> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ZoneX-Crypto> <ZoneX-Crypto> http://dodohacker.us.to
<ZoneX-Crypto> <ZoneX-Crypto> just release couple 0day
<^k^> ZoneX-Crypto: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(is not URI?): http://dodohacker.us.to
<ZoneX-Crypto> http://us.to
<^k^> ZoneX-Crypto: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<NoIE> 席德梅尔之文明5：太空 免费到周一。
<jusss> hi all
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 哪里？ steam ？ steam 似乎是 75% off
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 22:33 新年快乐 : 32.06天 
<NoIE> steam，只是周末免费而已。
<jiero> NoIE:  意思是那时候玩免费对吧。
 * jiero 没用过 steam ，没意思
<jusss> sssuj: bla
<jusss> alvin_rxg: bla
<jusss> NoIE: bla
<jusss> 大家都还没睡呀
<NoIE> jusss: bla
<jusss> NoIE: 听说steam for linux beta,会rm / -rf呀
<jusss> 好高级
<jusss> jiero: bla
<NoIE> jusss: 恕我孤陋寡闻。
<jusss> NoIE: 从twitter上看的
<jusss> 现在上个网真困难，那么多网站都不让上
<NoIE> jusss: 看到那条推了。
<jusss> NoIE: twitter上好多福利图片
<jusss> 各种福利图片
<NoIE> news.softpedia.com/news/Steam-for-Linux-Can-Delete-Home-Folder-with-rm-rf-470247.shtml
<alvin_rxg> Title: Steam for Linux Can rm -rf Your /home Folder (Or Worse) - Softpedia (@ softpedia.com)
 * ZoneX-Crypto location location :p
<jusss> 来数数吧
<jusss> 1
<jusss> 2
<jusss> 3
<jusss> 昨天用了一天时间把美国恐怖故事第一季看完了
<jusss> 现在连电影都不看了，整天看美剧
<NoIE> jusss: 你害我！我在推特上搜索 porn，结果搜到 BL 的图了。
<jusss> NoIE: ...
<jusss> NoIE: 你去fo imtxc大神，你就会发现更多的发福利的大神
<jusss> :)
<jusss> metalbrick: blabla
<jusss> metalbrick: 你twitter是啥，我fo下
<jusss> NoIE: 你在国外吗
<jusss> 这么安静都
<jusss> 4
<jusss> 5
<jusss> 6
<jusss> 7
<jusss> 8
<jusss> 9
<jusss> 3
<jusss> 2
<jusss> 1
<jusss> 0
<gebjgd> jusss, 他當然在國外
<chinglish> !active
<jusss> sssuj: :)
<jusss> gebjgd: bla
<jusss> NoIE: @lvkaiwen 各种福利图片 :)
<NoIE> jusss: 算了，G+上的福利图已经很多了。
<jusss> 我那倒霉的英语，把solve写成了resolve
<jusss> 睡觉
 * ZoneX-Crypto my God , there is Another Operating System Windows from dodohacker team?
 * ZoneX-Crypto http://dodohacker.us.to/?page_id=33
<Geek_Sinton> Hello...
<Geek_Sinton> 这个点还有人么
<rabbitear_sdf> vixus: I don't hve that kind of support group
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 投了多少簡歷了
<alvin_rxg> 0
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 已經找到工作了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看來賬戶裏還有不少錢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等过一个星期，最近事多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我上班之前賬戶裏就剩下1000歐了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 延签账户？我的还有6k
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有錢人啊
<alvin_rxg> 额……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 給父母搭了個ss的服務器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我回國的時候都不能忍了 隨便都屏蔽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fqrouter不能用了
<alvin_rxg> 这个？ http://uploadpie.com/L48xw
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 對
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 所以买个服务器还是对的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 爲什麼要買？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 路由器 raspi 就搞定了
<alvin_rxg> vps 可以随时随地的呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自己家裏弄個openvpn server就是了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那不一样……w这儿住的就 16Mbps 网络，上传 100kBps，哪够
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我上傳也不快  足夠了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看需求吧。 google play 更新一下就不行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 沒問題
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 100kBps 的上传不够的…这儿还有人上网的啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-16012015-194934.php
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ Screenshot partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我這裏好快
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是我这的 3,5倍
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我是说上传
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, o2
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vodafone，室友的过期合同，他不肯去换
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 400k/s 好快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我用的是噢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我用的是o2隨時可以昆的那個
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 每個月30
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他合同的两年早过期了，早可以换别的了。一个月 35块钱……换 kabel deutschland 还有 32Mbps 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kabel的一般
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我以前用unitymedia不是那麼理想
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可能還是看線路
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还行的。只能说。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你女友過來了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这儿 kabel deutschland 曾经一个月的好几天上午都断网，每次断几分钟
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都是我工作后的事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接o2 不爽就昆
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还好都是上午
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kabel 昆起來都麻煩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 提前六周呀。还好的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 沒戲
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一般都是2年合同  如果搬家了  要出示新的房子沒有線路
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你是要没有两年限制的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 噢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, o2的可以隨時昆
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 每個月可昆
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 搬家不能 sonderkündigen 呀？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4064816503
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以  照樣收了3個多月的錢
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 晕
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这意思是 sonderkündigung 也要提前三个月的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是啊 但是問題是你房子不可能提前3個月找好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一般都是1個月或者2個月
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯…还跟房子合同有关
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, vodafone的名聲不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 別沾
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是我的。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我加上找工作，估计半年搬走
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找工作有可能更快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看你找什麼的了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看運氣
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我知道。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多投就是了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 必须的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 第一份工作不要太挑剔
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 錢夠了  就去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不要想太多
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我就挑人数，50人以下的得想想
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 只能说是我这两年来碰到个还不错的教授… 只是教授说的“帮你介绍工作都小 case 的”是怎么个情况…毕竟他老人家马上要退休了的说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 讓他介紹啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我是怕他吹牛逼的威望不在了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 無所謂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自己找 讓他介紹一樣的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看結果
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他倾向于让我去柏林…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, berlin? 不去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不過看你的胃口了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我是无感。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能先找到工作就是好的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 明白。先干了两三年
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天朝現在真不是人待的地方
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 咋个？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 送我这游戏吧…… http://store.steampowered.com/app/287980/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Mini Metro on Steam 价格: $6.99 USD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 銀行裏有6000元的人 讓我送遊戲
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你真說的出口
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我没有正式工作的啊…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我老婆也沒正式工作
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我每年还要向家里拿钱的呀。。。你可是说过了，没向家里拿过一分钱的人呀
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我让嫂子送我游戏 :p
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她沒錢 才不送你
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这游戏还在更新中，必须得买正版的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 快找工作吧  到時候找個德國妹子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好的，争取找个没狐臭的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 對
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, hybrid是不是死了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥东西的 hybird ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都用了cmake的還不順手弄個cpack
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 飛信的第三方Linux解決方案
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还有这东西啊…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有了很久了 我用arch的時候就有了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都過了1年半了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考慮是否註冊個github帳號
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 注册呗。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 早就註冊了 擦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, n年沒用過了
<alvin_rxg> 额
<jackness> 大家晚上好，我是周杰伦。我爱你们！加油。中国！
<gebjgd> jackness, 我也是
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-17
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • QMplay2多媒体播放器和FFMpeg解码器(支持所有格式,并支持显卡硬解) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467733 http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ 添加PPA后可下载到最新版的ffmpeg和Qmplay2. QMplay2是一个用Qt写的多媒体播放器,后台调用ffmpeg解码,支持vdpau和vaapi硬件解码. 个人试用下来比smplaye
<^k^>  ─> r和vlc性能上更优. smplayer拖动进度条可能会出现色块,vlc的cpu占用率又比smplayer高,而且播放H265有问题. …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请教一下，如何不用编译方式增加PDO_OCI扩展 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467734 请教一下，如何不用编译方式增加PDO_OCI扩展 ubuntu1410 64 位安装了LAMP，是用 #tasksel install lamp-server 进行安装的，目前已经投入到生产环境，现在想在PHP中加上PDO_OCI扩展，服务器上应用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 中秋节单位的福利 : 男女同事驾车出去游,停在路边接吻,被巡警遇见。问男:"这是你的车吗?"答:"单位的。"又问:"她是你老婆?"答:"也是单位的。"警察惊:"狗日的啥单位?福利这么好！我们单位只发月饼！ "
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 华硕F450J在win8.1下装Ubuntu14.04，用easybcd引导后出现这个图案，是什么问题，应该怎么办？求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467735 Windows 未能启动。原因是可能是最近更改了硬件或软件。解决此问题的步骤： 1。插入windows 安装光盘并重新启动计算机 2.选择语言设置
<onlylove___> 为什么女生不适合学编程？ 编译器：“你有个错误！” 女生：“不可能！” 编译器：“你听我解释！” 女生：“我不听我不听我不听！” 编译器：“……” 女生：“你是不是不爱我了？ 你是不是喜欢上别的程序员了！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 给新增用户添加密码时提示：打开配置文件错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467736 在root用户下： #useradd printer #passwd printer Open configure file error: No sucn file or directory 看起来很简单的错误，就是不知道怎么解决。。 请教下，先谢谢了！～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 w
<^k^>  ─> xfdyx — 2015-01-17 11:05
<stardiviner> http://stardiviner.github.io
<^k^> ⇪ fw: stardiviner's hacking
<stardiviner> http://stardiviner.github.io
<stardiviner> http://stardiviner.github.io
<CyrusYzGTt> 我关注 梯子
<CyrusYzGTt> 你这是 梯子么
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu sdk 谁用过？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467739 在使用ubuntu sdk创建项目的时候，跳出一个Run Click得窗口，一直显示Retrieving 文件和Validating这个过程已经用了1个晚上多了，不知道是什么意思，是在获取库之类的东西么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haooline — 2015-01-17 12:3
<^k^>  ─> 6
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在移动硬盘上新装系统无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467740 用旧的80G移动硬盘安装了ubuntu, 分了/ 20G，swap 2G ，剩下的全/home。 启动的时候出现no such partition grubai 在网上出现类似情况都是删除硬盘分区造成的。用LS命令查看了硬盘分区，只看到了（hd0）（hd0,1）
<l_> hello zheng mei da han zi a  xiexie
<alvin_rxg> l_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Y)9?d]V*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<l_> chinglish?
<l_> how to type chiense character ?
<chinglish> l_: >
<chinglish> 什么？
<chinglish> l_: 你用什么客户端?打不了中文?
<l_> .....
<lainme> 学校一放假就施工，都不能安静两天……
<Tian> hello
<^k^> Tian:点点点.  13:13
<Tian> I am not chinese speaker sorry but can you assist me
<Tian> my friend she has ubuntu I am wondering is there a way to get QQ client and youdao working?
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐， 正常
<chinglish> unbuntu 有 QQ 客户端么??
<alpha080> Tian: web.qq.com
<lainme> Tian: For QQ, you may use pidgin-lwqq or wine the client
<onlylove__> lainme: 放假姐，我今天上班，求不提放假
<chinglish> lwqq 这年插件估计早就用不了了
<lainme> onlylove__: 放假的本科生。我们哪里有假
<lainme> chinglish: 还可以用
<chinglish> 插件开发人员正寻找替代 QQ 的工具了
<lainme> onlylove__: 放假的是本科生
<chinglish> 最近有个 gitter.im 的东西, 不知道有听过没?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gitter — Where developers come to talk. (@ gitter.im)
<chinglish> gitter 看上去是个基于 IRC 开发的东西.
<onlylove___> 尾巴这么长了……尾大不掉么
<onlylove___> 如果再掉了咋办
<Tian> ah thank you
<Tian> xiexie
<Tian> lainme
<Tian> alpha080 yes I said that but she wants to save conversations and use pictures =.=
<Tian> so install Wine
<Tian> ok I installed wine on my VM station
<Tian> ubunutu
<MSErgo4K> ...
<kandu> Tian: corssover+ qq international, works pretty well. as for youdao, I add a web-dict to goldendict, with which you can grab words in web pages/app ui. And It show you the result from youdao web dict. If you turn the web plugins on in goldendict, it just works as a browser and after you click the speaker icon, the word/sentence will be pronounced
<jusss> sssuj: bla
<Tian> kandu thank you
<Tian> so I look for crossover+ qq international
<Tian> that runs through Wine correct?
<Tian> and youdao I will look at your alternative suggestion
<kandu> crossover is the commercial version of wine, better try wine first since it costs no money :)
<Tian> kandu did you ever have a problem installing QQ international
<Tian> I am trying but it keeps saying my IE6 is outdated
<Tian> and I try to do winetricks ie7 but keeps saying "internet explorer 7 is not supported on this operating system"
<kandu> Tian: no, crossover downloads and installs ie7/fonts/xml component/vc++ runtime ... automatically
<Tian> yes I am using wine first like you've suggested
<onlylove_> kandu: qq貌似要vc runttime
<onlylove_> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3532301093
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 【给大家提个醒】别光顾着渣基三了，每年抽点时间去体检吧。_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<kandu> onlylove_: 赶紧入手 crossover, 免除烦恼 XD
<onlylove> kandu: 我现在想扔掉一切电子产品
<kandu> onlylove: 哦，最近一直瞎逛。除了 gps, 其他东西也啥用处
<onlylove> kandu: 看我上面发的那个贴吧
<onlylove> kandu: 老实说，手机地图对我还是很有用的，我是路痴
<xiaocai> 不打电话？？
<onlylove> kandu: 我已经不止一次看到这种类型的帖子了
<onlylove> kandu: 换句话说，宅在家里和电子产品混一起比较容易出事，还是经常出去活动下的好
<onlylove> xiaocai: 我还想多活几年，电话什么的，不是必需品
<onlylove> xiaocai: 而且我没说完全不打
<kandu> onlylove: ..我宁愿少活几年，多玩玩电子产品 XD
<onlylove> kandu: 我穷人，得病去不起医院
<kandu> onlylove: 这些报道吓人的啦。电子产品又没有电离辐射，一般的辐射没影响
<onlylove> kandu: 这TM的不是报道
<xiaocai> kandu, 你怎么知道没影响的
<xiaocai> 通过电磁辐射可以控制人的情绪呢
<onlylove> kandu: 小心点好，没坏处
<onlylove> kandu: 我体质比较差，经常有点小毛病什么的，所以这些事比较上心
<kandu> xiaocai: 不知道。不过就像基督徒相信有上帝，我就相信它没影响。这是信仰
<kandu> onlylove: 嗯，小心点没坏事
<onlylove> kandu: 不管那东西有没有影响，不良生活习惯肯定会要命的
<onlylove> kandu: 不过张学良是个个例？
<kandu> onlylove: 有些人天生好命，像丘吉尔那个胖子，怎么懒怎么吃都行。我们这样的小苦逼只能坚持锻炼保持好习惯才行了
<xiaocai> :(,我还要不要做程序员啦，第一份工作做什么……
<gebjgd> xiaocai, 可以考慮做二奶
<xiaocai> gebjgd, 。。。没奶呀
<gebjgd> xiaocai, 做二爺
<xiaocai> gebjgd, :-(也没人要
<gebjgd> xiaocai, 放心吧 有需求的
<gebjgd> 現在有錢人的口味很重
<xiaocai> gebjgd, 你倒是很有经验
<gebjgd> xiaocai, 我就是有錢人
<gebjgd> xianghui, XD
<jusss>  sssuj
<xiaocai> gebjgd, o,yeah
<onlylove__> xiaocai: gebjgd在说自己口味很重
<onlylove__> kandu: 反正辐射这种事情，没得过病的都相信科学家说没事，得过病的都不信科学家那套不会致病的结论
<xiaocai> onlylove__, o,才反应过啦，没多想
<onlylove> kandu: 查看shell名用啥来着？ 就是那个##还是#？的
<onlylove> kandu: 我记错了……NND应该是$开头……
<xiaocai> 有没有backtrack5的下载链接
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/0C/00/Cg-4WFJWO_6INpF7AABy26wcKsoAAMZKQCIb24AAHLz631.jpg 啥也不说了,同意的点赞吧~~
<onlylove> kandu: 时间长了不用，连常用变量都忘干净了……
<jusss> onlylove: 我用了2天时间看完了美国恐怖故事2季，太好看了
<jusss> 第二季太好看了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 问下电信宽带的朋友们，大家基本用的什么源？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467743 我在sources.list里面粘贴了网易的源， deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ utopic main restricted universe multiverse deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ utopic-security main restricted universe multiverse deb http://mirrors.
<^k^>  ─> 163.com/ubuntu/ utopic-updates main restricted universe multiverse deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ utopic-proposed main restrict …
<kandu> onlylove: 娃哈哈，还好没去当码农
<onlylove> kandu: 我之前是SA啊，之前$后面的一堆东西都记得啊，因为写shell脚本啥的要用啊
<onlylove> kandu: 现在倒好，忘干净了
<jusss> onlylove: shake it off
<jusss> kandu: 怎么这么安静呀这里
<jusss> 都没人
<kandu> jusss: 不知道，我好几天没来了
<jusss> kandu: 来来给我讲讲Py3中的的字符串编码
<kandu> jusss: 打个300￥过来就给你讲
<jusss> kandu: 已打
<xiaocai> 下载好慢，   482KB/s  eta 1h 43m
<onlylove_> 朋友搬了新家，有次要我过去吃饭，头一次去，进了电梯，后边跟着进来个妹子，按电梯楼层她先按的，只见她从包里掏出一把梳子，用梳子按的楼层按钮，我想这人一定是洁癖，真搞不懂那些有洁癖的人，紧跟着轮到我按，手指刚放上去，卧槽卧槽，漏电
<onlylove_> xiaocai: 这速度很快了吖，我很久没体验这种下载速度了
<jusss> onlylove_: 我这都是1.2M/s
<onlylove_> jusss: 我一直都只敢下小文件，大文件都是公司下，公司有限速
<onlylove_> jusss: 3G连BT都不敢用
<jusss> onlylove_: 百度云盘
<onlylove_> jusss: 不放心，怕百度说违规内容
<xiaocai> onlylove_, 哦，用wget下载还是不错的，主要是文件太大啦
<onlylove_> jusss: 下载个视频啥的都不用
<onlylove_> xiaocai: 你用过我的网络再来说wget的事情
<onlylove_> xiaocai: 在我这，你要敢直接下载，保证不超过100K就没速度，然后断掉
 * lainme 又修了2个bug
<onlylove_> lainme: 放假姐你还管修bug啊……
<xiaocai> onlylove_, 啊……
<onlylove_> lainme: 我一直以为你把代码写好，然后丢给server让它算数
<lainme> onlylove_: server又不能帮我调试
<jusss> lainme: 据说你们那现在在逮人
<onlylove_> lainme: 你要争取一次成啊
<jusss> lainme: 连首富都把钱搞国外去了
<onlylove> 你们刚刚有和我说话么，我掉线了
<IronWard> 有人吗
<^k^> IronWard:点点点. 16:19 新年快乐 : 31.32天 
<xiaocai> 嘻嘻
 * IronWard 和蔼地拍了拍 xiaocai 
<xiaocai> IronWard, 别摸我的头
 * IronWard 摸了摸 xiaocai 的 (.)(。) 发现一大一小
<xiaocai> IronWard, :-(
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统 两次引导 怎么删除一次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467744 原本在win7下装了Ubuntu 用win7来引导Ubuntu 今天更新了grub 结果在win7引导之后Ubuntu再次引导 两边都能引导， 怎么能把Ubuntu那次引导删除？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jasonHuang — 2015-01-17 16:56
<Sinton> 大家好
<^k^> Sinton:点点点.  18:02
<Sinton> 那是什么。。
<Sinton> 没人么
<rypervenche> !gentoo++
<stardiviner> hi
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点. 18:26 新年快乐 : 31.23天 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我的傻兄弟 : 我的傻兄弟有了他的第四个孩子。在孩子的出生证明上他写道: 母亲:英国人； 父亲:英国人； 孩子:中国人。 父母都是英国人,可为什么你说孩子是中国人呢? 嗯,我的傻兄弟说,我在一份报纸上看到,现在地球上每4个新生儿中,就有一个是中国人！
<NoIE> ^k^: 不错。
<stardiviner> ^k^: hello
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点. 19:09 新年快乐 : 31.20天 
<stardiviner> ^k^: hi
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点. 19:23 新年快乐 : 31.19天 
<^k^> NoIE, 19:27 新年快乐 : 31.19天 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 深入讨论如何在纯UEFI模式下安装64位Win8.1_update+Linux双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467746 强烈推荐14.04.1，下面以Ubuntu桌面版64位14.04.1LTS为例，讲一下如何让64位Windows8.1_update与Ubuntu共存的关键点 U1：开机进入Windows 8，第一时间关闭Fast Startup！如果不关闭它，装
<xtpeeps> 好东西
<hfhufvhyfv> ?
<jusss> onlylove: unicode是个字符集,但不是编码，字符集和编码是咋回事？不懂
<jusss> 各种概念不懂
<jusss> stardiviner: 给我讲讲字符集和编码吧
<jusss> 百度百科上来就说unicode是编码，这不是太坑人了吗
<jusss> onlylove_: unicode是个字符集,但不是编码，字符集和编码是咋回事？给我讲讲
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu14.04下怎么看bilibili http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467747 用firfox一直小电视，用chromium有时能看，但有的字是方块而且cpu占用爆表，非常卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 0Gilgamesh0 — 2015-01-17 19:38
<jusss> 没人说话
<jusss> :(
<jusss> onlylove: 你还不停掉线
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2007/10/ascii_unicode_and_utf-8.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 字符编码笔记：ASCII，Unicode和UTF-8 - 阮一峰的网络日志
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 怎么查看在终端中安装的软件包的启动命令名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467748 你好， 经常在命令行安装一些软件包，但是不知道启动命令是什么，比如安装了一个php-mail-mimedecode，想用来尝试解决在vim中查看文本邮件时主题无法正常显示的问题，但一直不知
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The Absolute Minimum Every Software Developer Absolutely, Positively Must Know About Unicode and Character Sets (No Excuses!) - Joel on Software
<hoxily> jusss: In Unicode, a letter maps to something called a code point which is still just a theoretical concept. How that code point is represented in memory or on disk is a whole nuther story.
<hoxily> jusss: Every platonic letter in every alphabet is assigned a magic number by the Unicode consortium which is written like this: U+0639.  This magic number is called a code point.
<hoxily> jusss: 还是你自己看吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 中木马，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467749 各位大神，本人台式机 Ubuntu 12.04 大概在去年中下旬 中的木马 （我很后面才发现中了木马） 主要表现为： 1.系统启动之后就会有一个进程，进程的可执行程序 在 /boot/中（名字是一串无规律字符） 且父进程 是
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，unicode只是一个字符集，不是编码，其它的倒是直接把字符集的编码翻译成二进制就当编码用了，如ascii gbk同时是字符集和编码，但是unicode却不是
<hoxily> jusss: 那是因为unicode的编码方式有多种的缘故。
<hoxily> jusss: 如果codepoint到二进制编码只有一种方式，那么unicode也可以指代编码方式。
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: O0XX 早啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关与网卡物理地址的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467750 执行命令apr -a,显示如下: ? (192.168.4.1) 位于 00:1a:a9:15:92:ac [ether] 在 wlan0 执行命令ifconfig wlan0,结果显示如下: wlan0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 00:26:c7:6d:ae:c8 inet 地址:192.168.4.57 广播:192.168.7.255 掩码:255.255
<^k^>  ─> .252.0 inet6 地址: fe80::226:c7ff:fe6d:aec8/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 接收数据包:305 …
<jusss> hoxily: 我就是被这个概念搞晕了，py3中的bytes就是指任意一种编码，我以为unicode是一种编码所以一直不理解bytes到底是啥
<Sinton> 大家好
<Sinton> 有人吗
<^k^> Sinton:点点点. 20:49 新年快乐 : 31.13天 
<hoxily> jusss: py3中的bytes不就是bytes吗？
<^k^> Sinton:点点点. 20:49 新年快乐 : 31.13天 
<hoxily> jusss: 为什么要把它与特定的unicode编码对应起来？
<jusss> hoxily: py3中的bytes指的是一种字符串存储格式，不是那个存储单位大小是byte
<jusss> hoxily: py2 str unicode,py3 bytes unicode,
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 14.10，用无线网卡连接WIFI，总是掉线怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467751 我试着更改options 里面的参数也不好用 统计信息: 发表于 由 862000 — 2015-01-17 20:59
<hoxily> jusss: bytes类型难道不是C中unsigned char[]的包装吗？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hoxily> jusss: https://docs.python.org/3/library/stdtypes.html#binary-sequence-types-bytes-bytearray-memoryview
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<hoxily> jusss: bytearray才像unsigned char[]的包装。bytes对象是不可更改的。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu论坛页面字体为楷体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467752 如何改变为宋体，感觉字小很难观看。其它页面字体都通过firefox设置改为宋体了，就是这页显示成这样。求各位指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangdawei.hit — 2015-01-17 21:16
<jusss> hoxily: 我所的是bytes string
<xtpeeps> Ubuntu 有线网不能用   我用的是学校的有线，需要登录的
<xtpeeps> 有木有人知道应该咋办
<hoxily> jusss: bytes string是啥？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • chromium 设置默认浏览器按钮点击没反应！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467753 版本：Version 39.0.2171.71 Built on 8.0，有童鞋遇到过没有？ snapshot5.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 xnethk — 2015-01-17 21:32
<hoxily> xtpeeps: WEB登录界面吗？
<xtpeeps> 不是。
<xtpeeps> hoxily: 宽带的
<hoxily> xtpeeps: 需要学校提供的专用拨号程序？
<xtpeeps> 不用。
<xtpeeps> 移动的 已经到营业厅开通过的
<xtpeeps> hoxily: 我只是在Ubuntu系统下不能联网
<hoxily> xtpeeps: 那么你以前是怎么联网的？
<jusss> hoxily: string分2种，unicode string and bytes string
<hoxily> jusss: python3里只有unicode string了吧？
<xtpeeps> 以前在Ubuntu用无线
<hoxily> xtpeeps: 既不是WEB页面登录，又不是专用拨号程序拨号，请问你所说的登录是指什么操作？
<jusss> hoxily: 有 bytes string
<jusss> hoxily: 因为unicode不是编码，所以any encoding will be bytes
<xtpeeps> hoxily: 是拨号连接
<hoxily> xtpeeps: Windows的ADSL宽带拨号？还是VPN拨号连接？
<xtpeeps> 不清楚啊。VPN吧
<hoxily> xtpeeps: 不是你自己手动设置的吗？
<hoxily> xtpeeps: 营业厅工作人员帮你设置的？
<xtpeeps> hoxily: 我现在在Ubuntu下，我等等换到另一个系统才能看到，之前傻瓜设置一转眼就忘了
<xtpeeps> 网线已经接上了。显示以太网
<xtpeeps> 但是连不上网
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 联想y430p-ifi安装的ubuntu14.04 LTS 现在声音不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467754 这是我的声卡信息： Code: 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Control
<Iveny> 找到组织了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo,
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ?
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 乃还是 darktable 的开发者啊，膜拜
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 就你一个忙活党了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 谁说的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 在他们主页看到的啊
<eveblue> 有人在吗？我的gnome-terminal设置了半透明，但是有时启动时不会半透明，但是右键-打开配置文件首选项后又会变成半透明了，怎么回事
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我都不知道
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 罗姐今天找你去了？
<BuMangHuo> 你们谁用过 reveal.js 这货
<cherrot> happyaron, 嗯呐  吃饭～
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 这是node?
<BuMangHuo> 我用 pandoc 把 md 搞出来的 html 打开没有加载那些 js 和 css 来着
<happyaron> cherrot: 是请他吧
<cherrot> happyaron, 当然了
<happyaron> cherrot: 他最近不知怎么了好像很饥饿
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 配合 pandoc 把 md 转 slides
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 哪有呢？ 我连push的权限都目有
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 瞎忙活
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我咋找不到了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 刚才还看到了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 错觉
<BuMangHuo> 不是啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: http://www.darktable.org/usermanual/index.html.php
<^k^> ⇪ fw: darktable 1.6 | user manual | darktable
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 找到了
<BuMangHuo> 那个罗兔子不是你么
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 没想到他们这么良心。。
<BuMangHuo> darktable has been developed with major contribution by Cherrot Luo and many others.
<BuMangHuo> 看看，我更良心吧。。。。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 么么哒 写进简历里
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我看你都开始支持 d610 了，抛弃我们 d7k 了么
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 是阿 d7k出掉了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不过我的数据库李存着我给d7k调的 curve
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 当然 其实没d610的细致
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 看这里的排名， adam8157 的 nick 太占优势了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ... 之前你好像发过我一份，我没会用
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我得改名0cherrot lol
<BuMangHuo> nnd, 这个 slides 搞不定了，不懂 css js
<happyaron> cherrot: ^cherrot
<happyaron> cherrot: 大招
<BuMangHuo> 那不就跟 kk 一样流氓了么
<happyaron> ...
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 话说乃周末也来这里啊
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 我刚跟一帮抠脚大汉吃饭回来。。
<BuMangHuo> ...
<happyaron> 西门烤翅
<cherrot> happyaron, got it
<cherrot> happyaron, 这样别人也懒得 @ 我了 。。
<happyaron> ...
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你是其中之一咩
<cherrot> maplebeats, 摸摸大
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜imtxc万人斩妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 必然不是，不过我以后周末再也不在晚饭高峰期去重庆烤鱼吃饭了
<BuMangHuo> nnd，一帮子人吃饭说话声特别大，然后服务员在我旁边说话用喊的，吃饭出来差点被吵晕了
<BuMangHuo> 都不要拜了，去碎吧
<BuMangHuo> momo happyaron cherrot onlylove
<BuMangHuo> 首壕 happyaron 的排名必须得在 ^0cherrot 的前面
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 又黑我。。。
 * BuMangHuo 下了碎觉，拜各位妹子(首)壕们
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 好得去个上道的店
<cherrot> happyaron, 这么早睡啥
<happyaron> cherrot: 我不睡啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 加班ing
<cherrot> happyaron, 这么棒！
<cherrot> happyaron, 真是个喜大普奔的消息～
<happyaron> cherrot: 妈蛋，我这两周已经加班死
<cherrot> happyaron,  =。= 什么活？
<happyaron> cherrot: 各种杂事，昨天折腾得都觉得喘气胸口疼
<happyaron> cherrot: 话说缓解眼疲劳用啥眼药水好
<cherrot> happyaron, 我不用 我只用RGP护理液
<happyaron> cherrot: 眼科专家给推荐一个
<kandu> happyaron: canonical 加班这么厉害?
<happyaron> cherrot: 小乐敦已经不行了
<happyaron> kandu: 不全是c社的事
<kandu> happyaron: 不是说眼药水越少用越好么
<happyaron> kandu: 还有朋友的事
<cherrot> happyaron, 都不好 但总比不用好。。。 但还真不知道什么牌子好
<cherrot> happyaron, 日本的一个很不错
<happyaron> kandu: 眼睛干得快瞎了，我觉得还是用用吧。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 啥，人鱼眼泪吗
<cherrot> happyaron, 小心干眼症
<cherrot> happyaron, 不知道阿 我不用的
<happyaron> 恩
<happyaron> 哦
<cherrot> happyaron,  不知道有目有人工泪液
<happyaron> 这么高级
<cherrot> happyaron, 人工泪液应该对眼睛伤害最少
<cherrot> happyaron, 血丝是眼睛的一种自我保护措施  通过强刺激来缓解其实不好
<cherrot> happyaron, 有时候只是单纯的缓解下眼干就好了
<happyaron> cherrot: 我现在滴的就是 nacl %
<happyaron> NaCl%
<cherrot> happyaron, 生理盐水么 lol
<happyaron> yup
<kandu> happyaron: 你是 c社的 software engineer?
<happyaron> kandu: y
<happyaron> kandu: C社本身不咋忙，主要是给朋友帮忙去了
<kandu> happyaron: 哦
<kandu> happyaron: 看 jd 是 home based 真是好
<happyaron> :)
<NoIE> isthereanydeal.com/#/page:game/info?plain=grandtheftautov
<alvin_rxg> Title: IsThereAnyDeal.com (@ isthereanydeal.com)
<NoIE> 有一个网站，正在半价销售 GTA5，怎么办？
<cherrot> happyaron, 什么时候来给我帮忙阿
<happyaron> cherrot: 写代码搬砖的不干
<cherrot> happyaron, =。=  我还是乖乖拜架构湿首壕好了
<kandu> happyaron: 只要 py 么?
<cherrot> kandu, pinyin ?
<kandu> cherrot: python
<cherrot> lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 什么时候成架构湿了。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 都不写代码了
<happyaron> kandu: 啥都行啊
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
 * cherrot libpinyin 和fcitx配合的不怎么好。。
<happyaron> cherrot: libpinyin本身有点坑……
<kandu> happyaron: 主席那时候好像要求人在北京，现在有这要求不?
<happyaron> cherrot: sunpinyin + 好词库，或者sogoupinyin吧
<happyaron> kandu: 看老板
<cherrot> happyaron, 总体反应速度比sunpinyin快了很多 只是中英文切换时会卡顿
<cherrot> happyaron, sunpinyin 慢
<happyaron> cherrot: sogoupinyinå¿«
<kandu> happyaron: 好的。最近零花钱用得快，又要打工赚零花了 T_T
<happyaron> cherrot: 吐老血表示技术上确实先进很多。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 我在windows下的体验告诉我珍爱电脑 原理sougou阿。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 不是靠大词库么 ～
<happyaron> cherrot: 显然不是啊
<happyaron> cherrot: linux 版也没有那些各种东东
<xtpeeps> 刚才 #Ubuntu来了个 俄罗斯的小孩来学英语，哈哈哈
<cherrot> happyaron, 我就支持下开源好了 还不到忍受不了的程度
<happyaron> lol
<bibaijin2014> 大家好
<^k^> bibaijin2014:点点点.  23:37
<xtpeeps> bibaijin2014: 点点点.
<xtpeeps> ~。～
<xtpeeps> 有人可以推荐一下IRC的比较好的频道吗
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [ubuntu12.04]安装傲游maxthon浏览器,竟然还不赖,支持国产 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467756 [ubuntu12.04]安装傲游maxthon浏览器,竟然还不赖,支持国产 我从傲游官方网站下载的.网址http://www.maxthon.cn/ 基本上和google chrome浏览器linux版差不多.速度渺似还快一点点.我用的1.0.5
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-18
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qR-IFo9GAAGGFGehnHMAALrFQBkN-sAAYYs200.jpg 抓到你我就可以安心睡觉了
<xiaocai> ^k^, 快醒醒，TA跑了
<^k^> xiaocai, 09:50 新年快乐 : 30.59天 
<xiaocai> ^k^, 哇，还有３０天就过年了，还没找到第一份工作……呜呜
<^k^> xiaocai, .. 休息一下 .. 10:14 新年快乐 : 30.57天 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu开机时间长且显示很多行类似命令与状态的数据 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467757 大家好,本人以前安装了ubuntu12.04,也一直没有出现问题,但是最近用ubuntu的时候发现启动系统会时间相对较慢,而且会在屏幕一直滚动显示很多行应该是指令或者状态的数据,图如
<^k^>  ─> 附件,升级了系统到14.04也没有解决.虽然过了一阵子还是可以开机,但是总觉得不方便.请问要如何解 …
<jiero> onlylove_:  请我吃饭呀。
<jiero> lol
<metalbrick> 小米不愿意放出内核代码的原因是什么
<metalbrick> 难道内核里面都有后门么
<yaguang> k
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不要迷信 :     迷人的女士邀请英俊的售货员到她的寓所小坐,可是不一会儿 她就听到了大厅里丈夫熟悉的脚步声:"公寓里只有一扇门,"她小声地对售货员说,"你只有从窗子里出去。"     她推他到卧室窗前,命令他:"跳！ "     "可是,太太,"售货员嗓音嘶哑了,"我
<^k^>  ─> 们这是在第13层楼上。"     "跳！ "夫人再次下命令,"没时间讲迷信了！ "
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于编译kernel module的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467759 /usr/lib/modules/3.17.6-1-ARCH/build/drivers/video/fbdev/Kconfig 中有这么一段话，对应的我要用的driver: 2117 config FB_SMSCUFX 2118 >-------tristate "SMSC UFX6000/7000 USB Framebuffer support" 2119 >-------depends on FB && USB 2120 >-------se
<^k^>  ─> lect FB_MODE_HELPERS 2121 >-------select FB_SYS_FILLRECT 2122 >-------select FB_SYS_COPYAREA 2123 >-------select FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT 2 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 为什么KDE的程序稳定性都不大好呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467760 为什么KDE的程序稳定性都不大好呢？ Krita绘图虽然功能全面，但占用非常的高很卡，而且总是莫名其妙的跳出，Krusader文件管理器也功能齐全总是出错，Gwenview还算是不错，但他们都非常大，
<^k^>  ─> 已经不太像是UBUNTU的程序了，这是为什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2015-01-18 12:39
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Ubuntu10.04下sudo mount -t ubi出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467762 嵌入式开发需要，在Ubuntu10.04版本下mount一个ubi镜像文件，操作步骤如下： sudo apt-get install mtd-utils sudo modprobe nandsim first_id=0x2c second_id=0xdc third_id=0x90 fourth_id=0x95 sudo flash_eraseall /dev/mtd0 sudo dd if=rootfs.ubi of=/d
<^k^>  ─> ev/mtd0 sudo modprobe ubi mtd=0,2048 mkdir fsmount sudo mount -t ubi ubi0_0 fsmount/ 在执行mount时出错，报mount: unknown fi …
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现连不上vps了。。。ping都严重丢包，就连ping美国的freenode都严重丢包
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道是线路出问题了还是gf-w升级搞得
<jusss> 这么安静
<chinglish> 这里一直都很安静好么
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • conky里面里面有个weather函数怎么用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467766 1.9版本的conky里面貌似有个weather函数可以显示天气 下面是他文档的说明，英语废再加上说的不详细，不知道怎么弄，查网络也没有找到这个函数的说明，大部分都是用lua脚本处理天气的
<^k^>  ─> 。 这函数具体怎么用啊？ Quote: Download, parse and display METAR data. For the 'URI', there are two possibilities: http: …
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 魅族4 魅族4pro ubuntu系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467772 魅族4 魅族4pro 的 ubuntu系统 是否会在过年前面世? 很好奇 毕竟 最近的pro 的flyme系统天天遭到各种吐槽 不是要具体时间 只是好奇年前是否能看到? 这点能透露吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 YITONG540 — 2015-01-18 16:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 咬狗也得看主人了 : 一条大狗正恶狠狠的冲向朋友贵宾犬准备开咬。 朋友从屋里出来轻轻地哼一声,吓得恶狗竟然不咬了,还舔了舔贵宾犬的毛。 呵呵…以前说打狗看主人现在看来咬狗也得看主人了……
<rypervenche> !gentoo++
<sgo11> 有人在用 盛大云的 mongoIC 吗？ 怎么样？国内貌似找不到第二家mongodb的云数据库提供商了。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Smplayer有声音无图像解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467776 刚安装好的时候是可以的，对Smplayer设置一番后发现Smplayer有声音无图像了。 网上找到的解决办法是删除Smplayer原有设置设置文件即可： $ rm -rf ~/.config/smplayer/file_settings 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaowei3731 — 2
<^k^>  ─> 015-01-18 20:17
<cmdgy> hi
<^k^> cmdgy:点点点. 20:26 新年快乐 : 30.15天 
<cmdgy> 我们学校搭建了一个镜像源，如何注册成为ubuntu的官方源呢
<fiks> 有人在吗，问个问题
<fiks> 局域网知道windows主机远程连接的用户名怎么才获取它的ip
<fiks> linux用rdesktop连接的，现在只能通过ip连上，但是这台主机ip不固定，目前还要用windows的电脑先查看它的ip才能用linux连上，真是悲剧
<cmdgy> nmap?
<fiks> 试过了，没试出来
<cmdgy> 在路由器后台看看呢
<cmdgy> 固定它的IP吧
<fiks> 这个路由器我没法控制的
<fiks> windows远程连接知道它的用户名就行了，这点实在想不通
<fiks> 还有类似的问题是，它的3389打开了，为什么扫这个端口的时候就扫不到呢?
<cmdgy> 在IRC里看到中文真是愉快啊
<cmdgy> 你的问题我不清楚。。
<alvin_rxg> fiks: windows 系统有自己的 hostname 的咯？应该来说，在局域网里，可以直接 ping 对方的 hostname 的
<alvin_rxg> fiks: 哦，不一定，得看路由
<fiks> 谢谢你们的回答，虽然nmap不行，但偶然的我用nbtscan扫描到的我要的主机，这个问题总算解决了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 修改了 /etc/environment 桌面无法登陆 恢复了也不行，14.04.01, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467777 高手们，桌面办 统计信息: 发表于 由 cdk0426 — 2015-01-18 21:14
<slucx> yunfan:
<fiks> ^k^，我不是高手，但根据我多年折腾多次开不了机的经验来讲，你可更详细的介绍下系统提示的出错信息
<MSErgo4K> fiks: ^k^ 是机器人, 他是把论坛上的帖子搬过来而已, 你跟她说话没用
<fiks> 擦
<fiks> 这里还有这么高级的玩意儿
<slucx> fiks: MSErgo4K 和^k^是同一个机器人，他逗你呢
<MSErgo4K> slucx: ..边儿呆着去
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 我是个有人工智能的机器人
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 小k是个傻机器人
<slucx> MSErgo4K:
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 能一样嘛/!
<slucx> MSErgo4K: 不要闹
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 闹太套
<fiks> 额，好逗
<fiks> 能不能整个机器人，然后在这儿回帖，机器人直接把回帖发到论坛上
<cmdgy> 这个频道里有ubuntu官方的同学么
<MSErgo4K> cmdgy: 我知道啊.
<MSErgo4K> cmdgy: 啥事?
<MSErgo4K> cmdgy: 我认识很多canonical的工作人员.
<cmdgy> 嗯，我们搭建了ubuntu镜像，希望能加入ubuntu官方镜像源列表
<MSErgo4K> cmdgy: 好说, 好说.  cc  happyaron
<MSErgo4K> cmdgy: 请骚扰 happyaron 同学.
<cmdgy> 怎么骚扰。。
<cmdgy> 不太会用IRC。。
<MSErgo4K> cmdgy: 找个白天, 丫没在睡觉的时候, 来这个频道找他
<cmdgy> 明白啦
<cmdgy> thx
<MSErgo4K> :-)
<gebjgd> cmdgy, 啥事情
<fiks> MSErgo4K果然是人工智能呀，比小k强多了
<MSErgo4K> fiks: 害羞ing.
<cmdgy> 嗯
<cmdgy> 我们搭建了ubuntu镜像，希望能加入ubuntu官方镜像源列表
<gebjgd> MSErgo4K, 裝機器人遭雷霹
<fiks> 调戏起来也一定更好玩吧
<cmdgy> gebjgd,我们搭建了ubuntu镜像，希望能加入ubuntu官方镜像源列表
<MSErgo4K> gebjgd: ... ... ... ... ... ...
<gebjgd> cmdgy, 贊
<cmdgy> 你能帮我们加进去咩~
<cmdgy> http://mirrors.cqu.edu.cn
<^k^> cmdgy: ⇪ 重庆大学镜像站
<cmdgy> 是的。。
<cmdgy> 卧槽 机器人这么智能？
<yunfan> slucx: 搞毛？
<cmdgy> 叼叼叼
<slucx> yunfan: 你不是用I3WM吗？
<yunfan> slucx: 以前用
<yunfan> slucx: 现在基本不折腾
<cmdgy> 大婶们，能审核的帮我通过吧~~
<yunfan> 就用默认的DE
<yunfan> 主要是我是做服务器方面的 有mosh+tmux就够了
<cmdgy> 话说，@某人的方法是直接输入他的名字然后逗号或者冒号么
<MSErgo4K> cmdgy: 是的. 一般的情况下, TAB能帮你补全别人的名字.
<fiks> cmdgy,你不会用的命令的方式登的吧
<cmdgy> 我在win下。。貌似tab无效
<gebjgd> cmdgy, 和系統沒關係
<cmdgy> fiks, MSErgo4K gebjgd
<cmdgy> WOO
<cmdgy> 理解了
<fiks> cmdgy, 这么看来我貌似也学到一招了
<yunfan> 睡觉 88
<cmdgy> bye
<^k^> fiks, 21:44 新年快乐 : 30.09天 
<fiks> 不懂
<gebjgd> fiks, 學到什麼東西
<CMDGY> 切换到linux来试试
<gebjgd> CMDGY, 切換幹嘛 直接用多好
<fiks> gebjgd, 没什么，就是回复消息而已
<fiks> gebjgd, 我以前是不是和你聊过额
<CMDGY> 玩玩罢
 * MSErgo4K kun1
 * MSErgo4K 困
<CMDGY> 在linux下有没有能记住密码的ssh工具啊
<huzhill> ssh-copy-id
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 请教docker网络问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467778 一台机器安装多个docker容器，我有5个ip地址，如何让容器使用这个公网ip地址？ 如果我只有一个ip地址那么多个容器公用80端口如何让外部访问每个容器所提供的80服务？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsfelixr — 2015-01-18 22:18
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox打开网页慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467779 这可能是个老问题，不过我这里说的以前没见过，即页面的主要内容都显示了，但标签上还是为显示正在下载。请问是什么问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangdawei.hit — 2015-01-18 22:26
<alvin_rxg> http://www.sscaitournament.com/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ [SSCAI] Student StarCraft AI Tournament 2014
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 论文写了多少页了
<jackness> 大家早上好！
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-18
<u258> Have anyone tried to design the url of an image? what is a good design to save your images for web
<u258> most images might be used once for an article, some images might be shared by multiple articles
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win7+Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS奇怪的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474844 我在原有的win7 64位系统上装了Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS，利用EasyBCD引导，但启动Ubuntu黑屏只有左上角一个光标在闪，或者会出现grub rescue。但如果光驱插入windows安装盘，就没有任何问题，可以进入Ubuntu。
<^k^>  ─> zz: Lee2015 — 2016-01-18 5:17
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yunfan> adam呢
<darkduke> 最近越來越冷清了....
<yunfan> darkduke: 快过年了
<darkduke> yunfan, 是啊,新年好!
<yunfan> darkduke: 好个p啊
<darkduke> yunfan, 爲毛?
<darkduke> ?
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求翻译这段～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～···  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474846 cat asd | sed -E 's, ([0-9]+),\n\1,g' | sed 's,^..,,g' > abc zz: jknuloop — 2016-01-18 10:21
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win7+Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS利用EasyBCD引导出现GRUB4DOS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474847 我的电脑有两个硬盘，其中一个安装win7 64位系统，现在另一个盘上装了Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS，安装完成之后利用EasyBCD引导，在Add New Entry中Linux/BSD选项卡中Type设置为Grub2。启动系统后出现
<yunfan> darkduke: 2016是艰难的一年嘛
<yunfan> 一点也不好
<darkduke> yunfan,同感....
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点. 11:59 新年快乐 : 19.50天 
<yunfan> MangHuo: filesystem api里可有函数提供它的block/page 大小的 ？
<yunfan> MangHuo: 你在c记做什么
<MangHuo> yunfan: 有吧，我忘了
<yunfan> MangHuo: 这么说应该可以利用起来
<Warnings> MangHuo: https://github.com/calfzhou/autoproxy-gfwlist
<ubrl> ⇪ f: calfzhou/autoproxy-gfwlist: A mirror of aut... - GitHub
<yunfan> Warnings: 现在许多烂网络访问国内的网站都经常disable
<MangHuo> yunfan: 所以我大多数时候用的全局代理
<yunfan> MangHuo: 那访问国内就卡吧 除非你是hk proxy
<MangHuo> yunfan: 俩浏览器...
<yunfan> MangHuo: good point
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • ubuntu14.04默认安装的图形界叫Unity还是gnome2?unity桌面和gnome桌面是什么关系？包含与被包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474848 linux桌面，KDE和GNOME是有明显区别的两大桌面。但gnome和unity桌面关系较模糊，是独立的？还是既有关系又有区别？ zz: s1978256 — 2016-01-18
<^k^>  ─> 12:26
<wangli_mobile> test irc
<wangli> wangli_mobile, test good
<wangli> clear
<wangli_mobile> wangli, copy
<MangHuo> 当当呢
<harajuku> Warnings: 继续求技术不错的后端啊
<Warnings> harajuku: 你浪费了我一个好的人选啊.
<yunfan> harajuku: 为毛你们不能remote
<harajuku> yunfan: ç©·
<yunfan> harajuku: 怎么可能
<yunfan> harajuku: 额 忘了你不在c记了
<harajuku> 就是
<yunfan> harajuku: 那你之前都可以
<harajuku> yunfan: 之前也不行, 我level太低
<harajuku> 搓啊我
<yunfan> harajuku: 让主席带你吧
<yunfan> 申请去跟主席partener
<liunk> 安装ubuntu，用universal usb installer，启动，满屏nouveau e~sched_error
<liunk> 求助
<Warnings> liunk: 用文本模式安装.
<liunk> 怎么弄～
<liunk> 我小白啊
<liunk> QAQ
<yunfan> liunk: 小白就老老实实地下个iso 用urltraiso烧录进去
<liunk> 额...
<yunfan> 不要想着装逼用小众的installer
<yunfan> 而且谁叫你用n卡  linus都说了 fuck you nvidia
<liunk> 我的显卡是nvidia的
<liunk> 555～
<liunk> 笔记本自带的...
<yunfan> 还有笔记本带这个的？
<yunfan> 什么本啊
<liunk> 恩asua
<yunfan> 额  又是个坑
<liunk> 华硕
<liunk> ...
<yunfan> 建议你开个虚拟机玩玩吧
<liunk> deepin能安装上
<yunfan> 那你就用deepin好了嘛
<yunfan> harajuku: 说到这个 真觉得你们的硬件支持可以外包给deepin
<Warnings> liunk: 什么版本的ubuntu?
<liunk> deepin的网卡有问题，用一会儿就要重启
<liunk> 15.10
<yunfan> liunk: 你看 我就说asus是个坑嘛
<Warnings> yunfan: 别扯, deepin连ihv驱动都不一定能拿到.
<yunfan> Warnings: 然而小白关心的不是ihv驱动
<Warnings> yunfan: 那你的realtek的网卡怎么工作?
<liunk> 额，弱弱的问一句什么是ihv？
<Warnings> yunfan: 靠in-tree的那点儿破烂儿driver?
<yunfan> Warnings: 就像这个例子 livecd的X进不去 人家根本不给你try的机会 我当年之所以用ubuntu 就是因为刻了n个光盘 只有ubuntu的livecd能进
<yunfan> Warnings: 然而我有usb wireless
<Warnings> yunfan: 这个例子, 什么问题都不知道呢.
<yunfan> Warnings: 它不是说了 nv那个驱动挂了嘛
<Warnings> yunfan: 那谁说得好. 又不知道是不是他的显卡太新或者太久不被那个kernel支持.
<yunfan> Warnings: deepin能进去 应该不是太新的问题
<liunk> nvidia GTX 850M
<Warnings> liunk: 850怎么会出问题....
<liunk> cpu是 core i7-4710hq
<yunfan> Warnings: 要么就是主板了
<yunfan> 这些笔记本老喜欢自己搞点花花
<liunk> 哭晕@.@
<liunk> 谢啦，还是用deepin好了...
<Warnings> yunfan: 主板可能性大. 毕竟是个常见显卡.
<liunk> 以后不能用华硕的本了QAQ
<harajuku> yunfan: 他们的
<yunfan> liunk: 这才是正确的选择
<liunk> 7000大洋啊555～
<yunfan> liunk: 再说我也没看到asus有什么性价比啊  为毛你要选这个
 * harajuku 困死了
<Warnings> yunfan: ROG系列赞啊.
<Warnings> yunfan: asus
<liunk> 我会告诉你销售的妹子漂亮么？
<yunfan> Warnings: 没用过
<Warnings> liunk: 你买了本又不跟你开房.
<Warnings> liunk: 漂亮有啥用.
<liunk> ...
<liunk> 被夸的舒服了...
<yunfan> liunk: 漂亮有什么用 你花7k去玩天上人间 哪个没有那销售漂亮 ？
<yunfan> liunk: 又不是含得舒服
<Warnings> ......
<harajuku> ......
<liunk> ...
 * yunfan 应该2k就能找个比那销售漂亮的过夜了
<Warnings> yunfan: 没经验.
<Warnings> yunfan: 还用得着2k?
<liunk> ......
<yunfan> Warnings: 总要讲究点质量吧 大佬
<liunk> 我去告诉嫂子去...
<Warnings> yunfan: 你没经验, 我懒得跟你聊.
<liunk> 2333～
<yunfan> Warnings: 瞎扯 你给我找个1k特漂亮的
<liunk> 话说linux能玩lol就好了2333
<Warnings> yunfan: 自己去重庆大厦走一圈就是了
<yunfan> Warnings: 估计你的审美观和我的有一些方向性的差异
<yunfan> 反正不是2k+的我觉得是委屈自己
<Warnings> yunfan: 没有啊, 之前视频出来之后, 微薄上普遍认为香港那边又便宜又漂亮.
<yunfan> Warnings: hk啊  这个不了解 得问下 huntxu
<MangHuo> harajuku: 听 fm 啥 app 好用广告少呢
<Warnings> yunfan: 是啊, 都说了, 重庆大厦
<yunfan> MangHuo: 有一个 我经常听 完全没有广告
<yunfan> Warnings: 好多地方有叫这名的吧
<MangHuo> yunfan: 啥
<Warnings> yunfan: 恩. 但是香港的有名啊, 专门针对重庆大厦拍的电影.
<huntxu> 重慶大廈沒啥特點啊，路由的時候看着不起眼了已經。。。
<yunfan> MangHuo: 不是听歌曲的 是听美国警方的无限对讲的 各地的都有
<huntxu> 要不是看過電影不會注意這棟建築
<MangHuo> yunfan: 我就听听英语，学学
<yunfan> huntxu: 关键是那里的妹子如何
<yunfan> MangHuo: 那可以 我找下名字
<MangHuo> BBC?
<huntxu> yunfan: 我只對潮汕地區女生有好感，實話
<yunfan> MangHuo: Scanner radio pro
<Warnings> huntxu: 我也对潮汕的妹子有好感
<MangHuo> ios 连个 fm 都没有
<MangHuo> 听歌 FM97.4 都不行
<yunfan> MangHuo: 全是警察的 额 而且速度还行 连上以后就没有卡断了 很奇怪
<MangHuo> yunfan: 警察的就算了
<yunfan> MangHuo: 你可以在 F-droid市场里找到
<yunfan> MangHuo: 多了解点警察的不是很好玩么
<yunfan> huntxu: 额 原来你喜欢皮肤偏黑的
<harajuku> MangHuo: 我在听podcast, 没听fm
<MangHuo> yunfan: 那还不如买个收音机听机场的
<Warnings> yunfan: 潮汕很多白皙水灵的小妹妹的
<yunfan> MangHuo: 英文练好出国去？
<MangHuo> yunfan: 不不不，就是学学
<yunfan> Warnings: 但是整体比较偏黑
<yunfan> MangHuo: 嘿嘿
<huntxu> yunfan: 不是膚色問題
<huntxu> yunfan: 而且整體上一定不是偏黑
<harajuku> MangHuo: 我在用 podcast addict 听TED, freakonomics radio和stuff you shoud know
<yunfan> MangHuo: 那你只能听bbc了 不过我发现英语中字看过了 英语水平也能提高  我有好几次都没注意 没字幕
<yunfan> huntxu: 那潮汕的有什么特点呢  既然你单独点名这个地区 肯定有跟其他地方不一样的
<MangHuo> harajuku: 壕
<huntxu> harajuku: 渣渣，招到人沒
<Warnings> yuning: 223.5.5.5
<harajuku> MangHuo: 免费app啊
<harajuku> huntxu: 咩
<MangHuo> harajuku: 不需要翻墙么
<harajuku> MangHuo: 不需要啊
<huntxu> yunfan: 特點就是，我是這個地方的人啊，所以對長相的感覺形成習慣了。。。
<yunfan> Warnings: 阿里这个dns更新挺慢的
<harajuku> MangHuo: 可以下载缓冲再听啊
<harajuku> MangHuo: 但是有广告
<yunfan> huntxu: 关键是对我来说 闽南和潮汕地区长相对我没区别
<huntxu> yunfan: 反正回去隨便坐公交車都能覺得小姑娘長得蠻好，在外面就沒這種感覺。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 原来你是潮汕帮 化腾系啊
<harajuku> MangHuo: 好像最好的是https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.com.shiftyjelly.pocketcasts&hl=en
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<yunfan> 现在三沙不知道可能去旅游
<yunfan> 15年还有5天年假没消
<Warnings> yunfan: 有啥好的推荐没?
<yuning> harajuku, 最讨厌你这种发链接前后不加空格的
<MangHuo> harajuku: 好像 ios 就带一个这个播客还是啥的
<harajuku> yuning: MangHuo pocket casts...
<MangHuo> harajuku: 25￥， 壕
<harajuku> yuning: 但是花钱我没买, 我用podcast addict
<huntxu> yunfan: 去永暑礁啊
<harajuku> yuning: MangHuo https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bambuna.podcastaddict&hl=en
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Podcast & Radio Addict - Android Apps on Google Play pp: Install
<huntxu> yunfan: 都改名成島了
<yuning> harajuku, 小米自带 FM, 插上耳机当天线, LOL
<huntxu> 再過幾年改名成鎮了。。。
<harajuku> yuning: 小米这方面赞 一直有FM和红外
<yuning> harajuku, 对啊, 在家可以统一用手机控制电视和空调
<harajuku> yuning: 并没有人和我争电视和空调的控制权, 所以还好 =,=
<yuning> harajuku, 并不看电视, 所以这功能我也用不到...
<yunfan> Warnings: 推荐什么 ？
<Warnings> yunfan: 好的dns
<yunfan> huntxu: 我看它那地方也没有可以玩的 都是一大块平地 不过 三沙应该是有旅游地的
<yunfan> Warnings: 也只有阿里的在国内可用了 再不行只能升级自己做了
<huntxu> harajuku: 紅外的作用就是給你操作電視的麼。。。
<Warnings> 云
<Warnings> yunfan: 那就用ali的好了...
<yunfan> Warnings: 就是这个更新慢 这是个坑 我上次给自己加子域名发现的
<Warnings> yunfan: 我很少遇到更新快的.
<Warnings> yunfan: 我的ddns总是很慢.
<yunfan> Warnings: 那不一样啊  google那个立刻就有记录啊
<yunfan> 还有那些卖域名的厂商提供的dns
<Warnings> yunfan: 没用过那个, 那个更慢
<yunfan> Warnings: 我用ali是因为我家里移动网络 还有魔都电信 都烂到家 连他们自己的dns还经常没响应
<yunfan> 所以试了几个 也就阿里的可以用
<Warnings> yunfan: 恩.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 无法启动 能通过recover mode 进入到tty1-6  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474850 我在使用recover mode里gedit时，提示gtk-warbubg ** cannot open display： ,知道这个就是因为图形界面启动有问题了，跪求大婶们指教下怎么解决~~~ 小菜鸡不想再重装os zz: <a href="htt
<^k^>  ─> p://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=view
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu15.10设置静态ip有线上网网关ping不通  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474851 学校里绑定了mac与ip地址，现在在ubuntu环境下测试有线网络，发现一直ping不通网关，因此上不了网（包括学校内网）; 在ubuntu环境下无线网络是可以连接的。 同样配置在
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46917
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 信息安全专家体验防火长城
<MangHuo> yunfan: linux 有好用的 podcast client 不？ cc Warnings
<Warnings> MangHuo: 网页咯.
<MangHuo> Warnings: 好建议，我找找 chrome 插件
<Warnings> MangHuo: 乖.
<Warnings> MangHuo: newsbeuter / deadbeef + 插件 / gpoder3 / mopidy + 插件 简直不能更多啊
<Warnings> MangHuo: mopidy好用, 手机还可以当遥控
<Warnings> MangHuo: 兼容巨多插件.
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu15.10设置静态ip有线上网网关ping不通  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474851 学校里绑定了mac与ip地址，现在在ubuntu环境下测试有线网络，发现一直ping不通网关，因此上不了网（包括学校内网）; 在ubuntu环境下无线网络是可以连接的。 同样配置在
<jusss> Warnings: 手机的内置存储空间里是fuse 还怎么在里面挂载img文件？
<yunfan> MangHuo: 这个我真不玩
<yunfan> Warnings: 其实不如找个android app
<Warnings> yunfan: 我一直用app啊, 但是人家的问题是linux下的, 我不能跑题啊
<Warnings> jusss: 不用android, 不知道.
<yunfan> Warnings: android也是linux lol
<yunfan> jusss: 明明是vold挂上来的
<jusss> yunfan: 不懂
<yunfan> jusss: vold是android上的mtab
<yunfan> Warnings: 给我推荐个又小又便宜 还能刷openwrt的路由
<yunfan> 我想买一个来研究实现forth
<Warnings> yunfan: 问 MangHuo , 我都不用wrt
<yunfan> cc MangHuo
<yunfan> Warnings: 那你用什么
<Warnings> yunfan: 原生的.
<Warnings> yunfan: ea6400没有wrt移植.
<yunfan> Warnings: 原生的不能玩 额
<Warnings> yunfan: 玩啥啊?
<Warnings> yunfan: 能用到硬件nat才是王道
<Warnings> yunfan: openwrt能嘛?
<yunfan> Warnings: 那里面的系统难道是windriver?我好像有次碰到过这个
<Warnings> yunfan: 不知道是啥, 不在乎.
<yunfan> Warnings: 至少路由器是有rj45口的 可以写点服务玩玩
<Warnings> yunfan: 有啥有意义的服务啊?
<Warnings> yunfan: 就一个ddns, 我的系统也有
<yunfan> Warnings: 但是我不会常年开机  除非是公司的机器
<yunfan> 奇怪 今天 onlylove一整天都没来 lainme
<jusss> yunfan: 还是不懂。。。
 * harajuku 困死了
<jusss> yunfan: 信息是类似这种 /dev/fuse /storage/emulated/0/
<jusss> yunfan: 手机的内置存储空间
<Warnings> yuning: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.2.v4NoYr&scm=1007.10152.17318.1i45688497986&id=45271591638&pvid=ae4420a8-4fe4-423f-a2f5-e2573cac1829
<ubrl> Warnings: ⇪ telos腾龙 二代 远红外纳米 发烧音响 RCA保护盖/屏蔽盖 75/只-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 75.00
<Warnings> yuning: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w137712-9131011367.6.QWQZMl&id=523042615104
<ubrl> Warnings: ⇪ TELOS 腾龙 Quantum Sticker 量子贴纸 红外线调音贴纸 量子芯片-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 40.00
<yunfan> jusss: 你搜下 vold android
<Warnings> yuning: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w137712-9131011367.5.vex2TM&id=45688497986
<ubrl> Warnings: ⇪ 美国 CAIG (机洁) DeoxIT D系列 去除金属氧化物 音响清洁 神油-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 80.00
<TestABC> https://github.com/baidu-research/warp-ctc
<ubrl> ⇪ f: baidu-research/warp-ctc · GitHub
<Unlock> ok
<Unlock> hi ubrl
<Unlock> https://github.com/gutierrezalex/ubrlocal.github.io
<ubrl> ⇪ f: gutierrezalex/ubrlocal.github.io - GitHub
<Unlock> ubrl: https://github.com/gutierrezalex/ubrlocal.github.io
<aladdin> 求问群内大神，ubuntu14.04怎么安装wget?
<MangHuo> aladdin: 默认装了的吧
<aladdin> 我起了一个ubuntu的docker镜像， 目测是没有的
 * harajuku 不想上班了
<aladdin> 老板让我尝试搭建一个基于docker的django应用出来
<harajuku> apt install wget
<aladdin> harajuku: 大神，我们做朋友吧！
<aladdin> harajuku: 2333
<huntxu> halenrain: 大神，我们做朋友吧
<harajuku> ... 这就大神? 也太便宜了吧
<yunfan> Warnings: 找到了 36+10 mt7620n 64m ram 比买开发版便宜
<yunfan> aladdin: 你这是来炸鱼的么
<halenrain> huntxu: 好哈，不过我不是大神
<jusss> yunfan: ...这6.0的挂载我是真搞不懂。。。和4.4的一点不一样了
<yunfan> jusss: 6.0的我不清楚  不过android后面对权限收得是真尼玛紧啊
<huntxu> halenrain: ... 点错名 =.=
<yunfan> halenrain: 你以前那个二手nexus可还在
<huntxu> harajuku: 你看你名字起得多不好
<jusss> yunfan: 我现在再用6.0.1,我想挂个img文件，搞半天了也没挂上
<harajuku> huntxu: 我就是为了匿名
<halenrain> ==  huntxu
<yunfan> jusss: 你要有了root什么干不了？
<huntxu> halenrain: 都怪tab，不怪我
<aladdin> yunfan: 啥是炸鱼？
<aladdin> 我是小白。。。。
<jusss> yunfan: 我现在想chroot进个img文件，发现搞半天这个img文件挂不了
<aladdin> 啥都不会
<halenrain> huntxu:没关系啦
<yunfan> aladdin: 你wget都不会装 老板怎么可能让你折腾docker
<harajuku> yunfan: good point
<jusss> yunfan: 4.4 mount就挂上了，到6.0了怎么mount都是I/O error
<huntxu> yunfan: 那倒不，docker不就是给不会装wget的人用的么
<huntxu> 只要那个docker里面装好wget就行
<yunfan> huntxu: 问题是装软件绝对是最基本的技能 就算我不用centos我如今也会yum install
<jusss> 然后我先mknod然后losetup下再mount吧，还是不行，我算是服了
<yunfan> jusss: 说不定是加密闹的
<yunfan> jusss: chroot看看呢
<jusss> yunfan: 6.0还有最大的缺点，就是不能去/data/app和/system/app偷软件了。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 早就不能了 我这烂联想 5就已经禁了
<jusss> yunfan: 4.4.4的依然可以，5.1的不知
 * harajuku 想用6.0
<yunfan> jusss: 这个应该很正常  不过它现在放哪里了
<jusss> yunfan: 它是不是被分解了。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 你这么说还真又可能 反正是 aot了
<jusss> 就连刷机包你都在里面找不到一个apk文件，果然屌
<yunfan> jusss: 就是拆包merge而已 有什么大不了的
<harajuku> 可能是预编译好的
<jusss> yunfan: 以后还怎么从google play偷软件呀
<jusss> 这明显是让我大天朝以后没软件用呀，怪不得天朝还是4.4.4
<yunfan> jusss: 这个太简单了  做个diff目录不就知道安装了哪些文件么
<jusss> yunfan: 我前两天发现4.4上的ss在6.0上用不了，我说干脆编译下吧，然后从android.com上下了个sdk-alone包，还有ndk包，编译到最后跟我说没build-tools和platform-tools，让我去装sdk manager,而且只有sdk manager能下这两个包，而且google还不给旧版本的链接，我还想去百度云上秒匹下算了，然后发现新版本的都匹不上，呵呵了
<yunfan> jusss: 所以android也快走到头了
<jusss> 我这网速从墙外根本拉不动呀，感觉google越来越不友好了
<jusss> yunfan: 我想知道国内那群搞android开发的都是搞到最新的sdk这种的，
<yunfan> jusss: 几年前就有这趋势 所以gmail也要小心了
<yunfan> 我打算最近找个second mail service
<jusss> 谷歌现在也搞全家桶了
<jusss> 下个sdk吧还让你下android studio，
<huntxu> yunfan: outlook即可
<jusss> 下完这一坨，还有另外一坨等着你，你这天朝的小网速就别玩了
<jusss> 一个300兆的包都够你下一天了
<yunfan> huntxu:  你说outlook.com?
<yunfan> huntxu: 你看看win10的各种强制更新 指望微软更不可靠
<huntxu> yunfan: 强制更新没什么不好，苹果也干这事，粉多就没事
<jusss> yunfan: 我现在把那个Img文件传到外置的sdcard里，然后一插入sdcard，提示我要不要变成内置的，变成内置的就格式我的sdcard，幸亏没点内置，然后我cd进外置的sdcard里接着Mount还是挂不上，我还是刷会4.4得了
<yunfan> huntxu: 我只是说不可靠
<harajuku> jusss: ss在github上有APK分发, 建议用google play的, 软件商店以及为了防止碎片化就是要让你这样的用户不爽
<harajuku> 而且我支持 :D
<yunfan> jusss: good luck
<jusss> android现在越来越反人类了呀，上来就要格式化我的sdcard
<yunfan> harajuku: 你早晚也要受害
<yunfan> jusss: 比那些直接不支持sd卡的好   。。 一点
<harajuku> yunfan: 我支持并不代表我就100%适应
<jusss> harajuku: 我现在感觉ss开发者也挺逗的，把梯子放在墙外，把建造梯子的木头也放在墙外，把建造梯子的锯齿也放在墙外，
<harajuku> 我表示支持
<yunfan> jusss: 放墙内怎么保证分发的内容真的是他们开发的 ？
<yunfan> 其实现在我都怀疑
<jusss> yunfan: 有md5验证呀
<yunfan> 所以我更信任py写的client 因为我自己可以检查代码
<jusss> yunfan: 各种密钥验证
<yunfan> jusss: naive 怎么保证那个md5值是作者发布的呢 毕竟作者都能被控制住
<jusss> yunfan: 连作者都能被控制了，你还怎么相信作者没在里面加佐料
<yunfan> 你只是发布个apk 谁知道警方会不会要求你往里面加点什么
<yunfan> 发布代码我倒信任点
<yunfan> jusss: 所以我只相信发布代码的方式呀 我现在已经不在手机端用ss了
<jusss> yunfan: 干脆自己写了得了
<jusss> 就是问题是不会写。。。
<jusss> 或者说不会写java
<jusss> 不会scala
<yunfan> jusss: 我确实自己实现了socks5 就是没写隧道实现而已
<jusss> 说起scala也是逗，用sbt编译个东西吧，跟你下n个jar还尼玛都在国外，国内也没镜像，然后你就下吧，都下够2个小时了，然后提示代码格式错误，然后发现0.13.8和0.13.5的格式都不一样，下错了sbt,呵呵
<jusss> 这种就3个版本，尼玛的都格式不一样了
<yunfan> jusss: java的源最近没屏蔽呀
<jusss> yunfan: 我说的是sbt
<yunfan> jusss: 我用clojure 也会经常碰到java的源 速度都还行  maven什么的嘛
<jusss> yunfan: 我这就不行。。。那天为了编译ss, sbt下了2个小时的jar包
<yunfan> jusss: ss哪里需要java ?
<yunfan> jusss: 你下个 shadowsocks-libev不就行了
<jusss> 为啥不自带呀，非得现编现下，艹
<jusss> yunfan: 我编译的是shadowsocks-android呀
<harajuku> 谁让你被土工墙了 怪谁?
<yunfan> jusss: 额 忘了
<jusss> yunfan: shadowsocks-libev都是py c 当然简单了
<yunfan> jusss: 最好还是肉翻
<yunfan> jusss: 这个只能怪android的作者实现没考虑好  其实可以用ndk把各种东西都用 c实现好  然后java只是个壳不就行了
<jusss> yunfan: 没钱呀，
<yunfan> jusss: 甚至还可以用go实现
<yunfan> jusss: 没有钱也有别的办法  国外又不是只有美国
<jusss> yunfan: 人家作者可是用高大上的scala写的，估计不屑于你说的
<harajuku> 支持Go
<yunfan> 非洲虽然穷 但也没有墙
<Warnings> harajuku: GO +1
<harajuku> 为什么我印象里ss-adroid是mono
<yunfan> jusss: scala算老几 现在clojure都能写android app了
<Warnings> harajuku: libmill都不如go的built-in实现
<Warnings> harajuku: 已经变成完全的go脑惨粉了.
<harajuku> Warnings: 牛牛
<Warnings> harajuku: 乖.
<yunfan> Warnings: rust呢
<yunfan> factor falcon F# 玩过没 ？
<Warnings> harajuku: 本来上周还倔强的认为自己用c加各种携程的库实现, 会比golang快. 结果发现实际上不如go
<Warnings> yunfan: rust学不会.
<Warnings> yunfan: 太复杂, 我脑子不好使, 记不住
<harajuku> oh scala
<harajuku> Warnings: 牛牛!!!
<Warnings> harajuku: 别闹, 我自己组合的比go差远了....
<yunfan> Warnings: 不如go很正常啊  就像如今你手写汇编实现一些数据结构 不如cpp 标准库的实现一样
<Warnings> harajuku: 只能叫我渣渣
<jusss> 据说haskell才是最难学，
<Warnings> yunfan: 但是go有gc啊, 有stw啊
<harajuku> Warnings: 我在挣扎cpp+pthread+libcurl...
<jusss> 我现在也不敢学haskell,据说得要ph.d
<yunfan> Warnings: 但是大牛都吐槽gc
<Warnings> harajuku: 其实应该试试看libtask.
<Warnings> yunfan: go 1.5的gc有啥好吐嘈的?
<Warnings> yunfan: 10ms以下的stw
<yunfan> Warnings: 反正最近看到不少吐槽的 以前倒是没见过
<Warnings> yunfan: 跟java标准实现一个级别了
<Warnings> yunfan: 以前的确实不信, 动不动100ms的stw. 现在很赞啊.
<yunfan> Warnings: 人家对go的期望不是java这个level嘛
<harajuku> Warnings: libtask好像很多golang的人
<Warnings> yunfan: 1.4的stw分段, 但是吞吐量不行, 1.5的没有艹点了
<Warnings> harajuku: 是啊, 就是golang的前身嘛
<harajuku> Warnings: 哇
<Warnings> harajuku: 但是, 现在golang发展的好, libtask没进步
<yunfan> Warnings: 我不了解  我只想尽快用clojure
<Warnings> harajuku: 我选的是libmill, 轻量实现, 结果性能还是不行.
<yunfan> cache miss 呵呵 这就是用库的问题
<harajuku> Warnings: 牛牛牛牛!
<Warnings> harajuku: 别闹...
<Warnings> harajuku: 我是优化*不*出来, 请叫我渣渣.
<yunfan> harajuku: 你知道犇字怎么读么
<harajuku> yunfan: ben
<yunfan> harajuku: 所以用两个牛就行了
<Warnings> harajuku: 膜拜会cpp的牛牛
<Warnings> harajuku: 你会了cpp, 就什么都有了啊
<yunfan> harajuku: 会cpp?果然叼
<Warnings> harajuku: 你已经会全套了啊
<Warnings> harajuku: 牛牛威武
<Warnings> harajuku: 受我一拜
<yunfan> 8051汇编现在还写不  harajuku
<Warnings> harajuku: 你又会c, 又会c++, 又会golang, 又会汇编!!!!!!
<harajuku> Warnings: yunfan 我不会, 我在写C, 一点C++的特性也不xie
<yunfan> Warnings: 还会焊板子
<yunfan> harajuku: 你会c 那比cpp牛到不知道哪里去了嘛 表谦虚
<Warnings> yunfan: 还这么谦虚
<Warnings> harajuku: 大牛, 你不能这么谦虚啊
<yunfan> harajuku: 你看大牛都是不care cpp的 看来你果然是大牛
<yunfan> 我以前居然说你是写cpp的 多谢不杀之恩 cc harajuku
<harajuku> ... ...
<yunfan> 大牛果然是大牛 下班都比别人早
<yunfan> Warnings: 始终感觉你们去c记浪费了点
<aladdin> 求问大神一个问题
<aladdin> Ubuntu的sources.list，上半部分是网易的源， 下半部分是官方源吗？
<yunfan> aladdin: 你加了大神两个字 一般别人就不回答你了
<ggarlic> aladdin: 大神们都不好意思吭声了。。。。源最好别混用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7152.html 每日新闻 : 好消息:一辆满载律师的大巴士今天遭遇了翻车事故,汽车完全被毁,车内乘客无一幸免。 坏消息:车上还有三个空座。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14517.html 练挂档 : 夜,妻坐床头,手脚乱动,突然抓住夫小jj,一阵猛揉,遂坚硬如棒,夫便欲脱妻衣,妻问:干吗?夫问:你干吗?妻答:明天考驾照,练练挂档。
<Freebuilder> 挂档还要练啊
<^k^> 新  Mint • mint下不能用minicom求大神指点啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474852 rosa下面apt-get install minicom 没有啊 apt-catch serch minicom也没有 是为什么呢 ？ zz: c_max — 2016-01-18 21:00
<jusss> Freebuilder: 万一人家是要挂教练的档呢
<Freebuilder> 教练的档，啥？
<jusss> "抓住夫小jj,一阵猛揉"
<Freebuilder> 洗洗睡
<jusss> yunfan: 我知道怎么在android 6.0里chroot里，虽然貌似不能继续挂载sdcard里面的img文件作为/, 但是可以把sdcard格式为ext4,然后把镜像文件解压到sdcard里，然后挂载sdcard进去chroot
<NoIE> 占用大家一点时间，我有一个2T的硬盘，分区表选择 msdos 还是 gpt？谢谢。
<jusss> NoIE: gpt吧，都2t了。。。
<NoIE> jusss: 谢谢，我的主板是 H81，应该没问题吧？
<jusss> NoIE: 不懂，你问问别人，我其实一直msdos
<jusss> NoIE: 你的主板是efi吗？
<jusss> 现在貌似都是efi/gpt了，我还是bios/msdos
<NoIE> jusss: 没关注过，我去查一下。
<NoIE> The MSI Click BIOS 4 is the latest UEFI BIOS with optimizations for  Windows 8. Not only reacting faster and running smoother, it also has  better mouse support. This is all comes with many cool features, such as  Hardware Monitor, Board Explorer, and OC Profile Preview.
<NoIE> by http://www.msi.com/product/motherboard/H81M-P33.html#hero-overview
<ubrl> NoIE: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<NoIE> 我猜应该是 efi 吧？
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 那就是gpt吧
<jusss> s/是/
<NoIE> linux 用 efi 没问题吧？
<jusss> 没吧，虽然我不会efi。。。
<jusss> 有grub-efi的
<jusss> 而且据说还可以进efi里直接加载内核，跳过grub也能启动，
<NoIE> jusss: 好了，我选择 gpt 分区表了。
<jusss> 你搜下这方面的资料看看应该就可以了，我硬盘里东西太多，没胆量换gpt了
<NoIE> jusss: 呵呵，已经选择了。
<NoIE> jusss: 问一下，复制/home下的所有文件，用什么命令好？
<jusss> NoIE: rsync -avP
<NoIE> jusss: 用 sudo cp /home/ ./ 会不会把文件夹里的文件的所有权都设成 su 的？
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<jusss> NoIE: 你试一下不就知道了，sudo cp一个文件试试
<NoIE> jusss: 我直接用 rsync 就可以了。
<jusss> NoIE: rsync -avP ~  /destination 这样有进度条
<jusss> 当然你也可以cpio打包压缩下，或者tar
<jusss> 不过我感觉还是rsync好
<NoIE> jusss: 我要复制 /home 分区到新硬盘，然后重装系统。
<jusss> NoIE: 我建议你也复制写/etc下的东西
<jusss> 某些配置文件在/etc里
<NoIE> jusss: 好的，是安装系统之前复制还是之后复制？
<jusss> NoIE: 当然是安装之前复制
<NoIE> jusss: 我想也是。
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<jusss> NoIE: 某些系统配置文件是在/etc的
<jusss> 如Xorg 之类的，postfix dovecot 还有其它的什么的
<NoIE> jusss: 16.04 daily 是不是不要安装比较好？
<jusss> NoIE: 为啥不用debian?
<jusss> NoIE: ubuntu太妖怪，现在不敢用了
<NoIE> jusss: debian 太旧了，而且已经习惯 unity 了。
<NoIE> jusss: 我先用 15.10 吧。
<jusss> NoIE: 嗯
<jusss> 如果有lts也可以考虑下
<jusss> 我还记得最近一次虚拟机装debian半个多小时搞定，ubuntu得1个多小时
<NoIE> jusss: 等到 16.04 我就用 lts，不升级了。
<jusss> NoIE: 为啥不考虑下arch
<NoIE> jusss: ubuntu 对 steam 支持比较好。
<jusss> apt包里面有些包依赖还是=, 很不爽
<NoIE> jusss: 我 steam 有100欧元的游戏呢。（还是打折后100欧元）
<jusss> NoIE: 又不是100欧元的naughtyamerica
<jusss> 睡觉去了，晚安
<roylez> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac2466178
<ubrl> roylez: ⇪ 北美一警察在对一名男子搜身时错把丁丁当武器了..抓了又抓才意识到哪里有点不对..然后这段在网上火了 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-19
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 14.04内部错误 no module named 'termios'  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474856 系统设置的 软件和更新 打不开， 总是显示 对不起，Ubuntu 14.04出现了内部错误 title： software-properties-gtk crashed with importError in /usr/lib/python3.4/tty.py:No module named 'termios' 本来想卸载python的，可
<yunfan> onlylove: 昨天一天怎么都不来
<onlylove> yunfan: 去微软玩了，差点冻成doge
<yunfan> onlylove: 面试？
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯
<onlylove> yunfan: 一个测试职位，给我一堆编码题目，最后一个是螺旋矩阵
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过人说的也没错，会那些对以后发展没坏处
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 09:59 新年快乐 : 18.58天 
<onlylove> yunfan: 可是真TM累啊，我拿这么点钱，做和他拿那么多工资一样的活，我不想和他们玩啊
<birdzhang> test
<ubrl> birdzhang:点点点.  10:02
<birdzhang> Time.now
<birdzhang> Date.time
<birdzhang> Poweroff
<onlylove_> birdzhang: 你这种无聊的小把戏没用的
<birdzhang> 就是无聊测试一下。。。
<birdzhang> 这个机器人是哪里的接口啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那你打算去？
<onlylove__> yunfan: vmware这边要削减开支，我肯定是不会被留下，至于能不能去，还要看微软那边
<onlylove__> yunfan: 反正去了也待不了多久
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我有时候就想，我是多和自己过不去，在这呆这么久
<yunfan> onlylove__: 我有个前同事 以前也是混微软那边的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不一样吧，他不是外包吧
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那到不是外包  不过现在它又出去了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qB2IUWI2AACpOAjftmIAALrEgI487cAAKlQ332.jpg 发生了什么
<onlylove> yunfan: 外包和正式差太多了，已经不能用亲生的和领养的这种词来区分了
<yunfan> onlylove: what else, 你开心就好
<onlylove> yunfan: 我有毛好开心的
<onlylove> yunfan: 人都说魔都月入两万不如狗，我TM离一万还差一截呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且那还是好多年前的说法
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在说法是啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 不知道  大概得20万吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 不管怎样 咱都是想做狗而不能得命
<onlylove> yunfan: 一月20万？那一年都200万了，两年帝都买房了
<onlylove> yunfan: 还是现款
<yunfan> onlylove: 前提是你两年不吃不喝 而且只追求烂房子 你一个月20万得人 追求得房子品味又不一样了
<onlylove> yunfan: 难道你想买帝都那1000万的学区房？
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不如美国公民好
<onlylove> yunfan: 美国公民也就那么回事，天下乌鸦一般黑，不是么
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且貌似在美帝，黑蜀黍的地位都比亚裔高
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不一样  至少没有一些莫名奇妙得贵国事
<onlylove> yunfan: 前几天不是说texas满地武装么，谁也别笑话谁就是了
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是我喜欢满地武装 额
<yunfan> onlylove: 美帝各地不一样嘛 也有得州完全禁枪
<yunfan> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=524947536098
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ VoCore 超迷你 OpenWrt 无线路由器 RT5350F WIFI视频回传模块-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 199.90
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点. 11:10 新年快乐 : 18.53天 
<MangHuo> 早啊大家
<Warnings> MangHuo: 早.
<onlylove> yunfan: 说个事情，就是页面里面有俩一样名字的iframe，然后firepath怎么识别里面子页面的元素
<onlylove> yunfan: firepath我这边只认第一层，第二层死活不认，因为id一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以考虑用xpath
<onlylove> yunfan: firepath显示nomatch啊，我是用的xpath //*[contains(.,'string')]这样的
<yunfan> onlylove: 先找到iframe 再继续找
<huntxu> onlylove1: 你怎麼現在折騰起網頁來了
<onlylove_> huntxu: 一直在折腾啊，自动化测试
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Fanya> 为什么ubuntu 14.04 lts的auto-save-session是不起作用的？没有像xubuntu那样的保存上次会话的功能？
<Fanya> nobody here?
<Fanya> 有人在否？
<ubrl> Fanya:点点点.  11:57
<MangHuo> 不知道唉
<Fanya> ubuntu 14.04 lts的auto save session不启作用的吗？没有像xubuntu那样关机保存上一次会话的功能吗？
<yunfan> 终于看懂了一个汇编实现得forth 老子升级了
<CyrusYzGTt> 还是 二次元，都是要转化为 机器码的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: #linuxcn
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 为么？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我的后花园
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不去，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最后一问 : 老师说:"快要考试了,试卷已经交到印刷工人手里。你们要好 好复习功课。还有什么问题要问的?" 学生:"请问那位印刷工人住在哪里?"
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 按照LFS(Linux From Scratch)官网手册制作出来的7.7系统终端有中文乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474866 按照LFS(Linux From Scratch)官网手册制作出来的7.7系统终端有中文乱码，配置文件如下： /etc/profile.d/i18n.sh为export LANG="zh_CN.UTF-8" /etc/profile中配置了export
<nyfair> 下岗职工求再就业
<nyfair> 下岗职工求再就业
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> 下岗职工求再就业
<yunfan> nyfair: Adam最近再招人
<Warnings> nyfair: 我也在招人
<Warnings> nyfair: 网站前端, 来不来? remote的.
<nyfair> yunfan: 不去北平
<yunfan> nyfair: 我再招人 你来不  回家过年用
<nyfair> Warnings: 来啊，不会前端你先教我
<Warnings> nyfair: 我也不会.
<onlylove> nyfair: B站不去？
<nyfair> 去啊，年后没人要就去
<nyfair> 反正B站人都认识
<onlylove> nyfair: 那就直接去算了
<nyfair> 但B站钱不多啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 你要去b站？ 我注册了个账户叫 nyfaire 记得给我特殊关照
<nyfair> 我还想继续高咨询啊，耍嘴皮子来钱容易
<onlylove> yunfan: 先丢小黑屋？
<nyfair> s/高/搞
<yunfan> nyfair: 我觉得b站好 简历好看
<yunfan> 后面再去混高管 比咨询还赚  nyfair
<nyfair> 老了，混不动宅圈了
<onlylove> nyfair: 一个赚钱得地方而已
<onlylove> nyfair: 就像我之前做sa的时候，管你是啥单位，我只要保证我的工作做好就行
<onlylove> nyfair: 不管医院，学校，还是公司，都需要修空调的，对不
<yunfan> onlylove: 你跟它不一样 我们都是不如狗  它是如了
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在变成不如，不开心了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你硬要和他们搅和一起也没办法，反正a站五毛恶心的要死，b站脑残和美分恶心的要死
<Warnings> yuning: http://yuilibrary.com/
<ubrl> Warnings: ⇪ YUI Library
<yunfan> onlylove: 那 nyfair就得去b站 a站已经被攻下了嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: a毛线被攻下了
<onlylove> yunfan: 根本不是那么回事
<yunfan> onlylove: 被五毛攻下了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是，a站的5毛，是被别的网站恶心出来的，自干五居多
<onlylove> yunfan: 每个网站都有自己所谓的政治正确
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说，a就要玩命黑b，黑美分……黑各种
<Warnings> yuning: https://www.thoughtworks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Agile Development and Experience Design | ThoughtWorks
<yunfan> onlylove: 不管怎样 b站也需要五毛 所以组织上派 nyfair去
<Warnings> nyfair: https://jobs.thoughtworks.com/China/JobDetail?id=2129
<ubrl> Warnings: ⇪ Enterprise Architect Principal/企业级应用架构咨询师 - Join ThoughtWorks - China
<onlylove> yunfan: b的小学生居多……刷起弹幕直接没法看，看b站视频，你一定要关掉弹幕，不然你就是在看各种字刷屏
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正不管a还是b，只要人多了，就会乱
<yunfan> onlylove: 我无所谓 心态年轻
<onlylove> yunfan: 别的网站也这样，豆瓣和知乎已经挂了
<onlylove> yunfan: 乱了容易造成劣币驱逐良币
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就搞邀请制  这也没办法
<onlylove> yunfan: 最后好好的网站变成喷子站，比方说炮村在线
<yunfan> onlylove: 国民素质摆在那里 你要想做大众网站 就不可避免会碰到这些
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是a和b不可能是大众网站
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在做视频的，没个弹幕，都不好意思出来溜达，乐视都有这功能
<yunfan> onlylove: 已经大众了 我之所以去不是因为喜欢弹幕 而是因为它那又稀缺的美剧资源而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 我也是啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我看视频从来都是关掉弹幕
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，如何，yunfan推荐你去b站呢
<nyfair> 那是下策
<onlylove> yunfan: 比起乐视动不动70+秒的广告
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得 meaculpa和我说过，找不到工作就去学perl，然后他找到了
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后消失了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你会不会也找个不能上外网的
<MangHuo> Warnings: 渣渣 cc shengyao
<nyfair> onlylove: 不写code
<Warnings> MangHuo: 渣渣 cc shengyao
<yunfan> onlylove: 找不到工作可以去找阿蛋 拉你一把
<onlylove_> yunfan: adam靠不住，指望他还不如指望你
<onlylove_> yunfan: adam给我的印象是，你和他打哈哈聊天没问题，真有事，他第一个跑
<nyfair> adam早在风俗店里把我们忘了
<Warnings> onlylove1: 说得好.
<Warnings> nyfair: 说得好
<nyfair> 那个跟傻逼Lennart同流合污的家伙
<yunfan> onlylove_: 怎么会 阿蛋还是个靠谱的人的 我当然也靠谱 只是我不混管理层 所以没办法
<onlylove> yunfan: 也许是他觉得你不会坑他，但是觉得我是坑，不想招惹吧，我只能这么理解了
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么会 也许是你跟你要的工作确实没有
<yunfan> onlylove: 不强人所难最好
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是工作的事情
<onlylove> yunfan: 工作的事情我根本不指望他
<onlylove> yunfan: 我和他就不搭边
<onlylove> 我宁可去卖早餐都不指望他
<yunfan> onlylove: lol 有尊严的人
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 请问运行魔女的夜宴（サノバウィッチ）画面不会自己刷新  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474867 请问有没有人用wine玩过魔女的夜宴（サノバウィッチ）呢？ 用wine运行时可以正常打开,也没有什么错误讯息,功能基本上也正常,不过画面不会自己刷新, 像点一下
<onlylove> yunfan: 和尊严没半毛钱关系
<onlylove> yunfan: 指望他会饿死
<nyfair> http://www.hgamecn.com/htmldata/article/2603.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ サノバウィッチ介绍 - Hgamecn
<nyfair> 尼玛，不玩黄色游戏会死啊
<aladdin> 请问sources.list可以叠加不？
<yunfan> aladdin: 可以 至少ubuntu里可以
<aladdin> 我把网易的源放前面，后面时官方源
<aladdin> 恩，多谢
<yunfan> aladdin: 可以专门弄个文件放
<yunfan> aladdin: 这样可以写脚本操作移除方便
<onlylove_> nyfair: 其实这种游戏，最辛苦的还是汉化组吧，然后汉化游戏的时候改了些啥，就没法正常wine了？
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> 瞎折腾
<yunfan> nyfair: 做个 web rpg 如何
<yunfan>  nyfair 地图是sandbox的 可以任意折腾
<onlylove_> nyfair: 毕竟vnr之类的机翻实在惨不忍睹
<nyfair> onlylove_: 反正我用不到
<onlylove_> nyfair: 用过一次，然后决定还是不用了
<yunfan> nyfair: 怎么讲
<onlylove_> nyfair: 安心等汉化，没有就不玩
<aladdin> 我感觉自己急需要学shell了，不然相当傻逼
<yunfan> aladdin: 是的
<aladdin> 但是作为码农我又觉得必须先学git。。。
<yunfan> aladdin: 我不觉得 我用了好多年hg 最近才会一点git
<onlylove_> aladdin: 桌面用户学毛shell
<onlylove_> aladdin: 安心学git
<aladdin> 先学好一样再说。。。
<onlylove_> aladdin: 老实说，我不觉得shell这种东西有啥难学的，但是确实有些黑科技是坑
<onlylove_> aladdin: 反正为了保险起见……少用黑科技就好
<aladdin> Linux 中怎么把一个文件追加到另一个的尾部？
<onlylove_> aladdin: 如果你不知道啥是黑科技，那你写好之后分别在ksh和bash里面都能运行再推送到服务器
<onlylove_> aladdin: 我能说重定向么
<onlylove_> aladdin: cat filea>>fileb
<nyfair> 比起dd if=filea of=fileb效率肿么样？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你确定你这么做不是overwrite？
<yunfan> nyfair: 不能追加吧
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我觉得git还好吧……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我没说它不好 只是这不是决定性因素
<nyfair> dd if=fila of=fileb iflag=append
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我也这么想，但是架不住人整流行
<nyfair> 王垠不是说所有版本管理工具都是垃圾，但既然没有更好的，就先拿git凑活着用
<onlylove> 喷子王的话能听？
<onlylove> 他说话钓鱼的成分居多吧
<nyfair> 那喷子的ying语言弃坑了啊
<nyfair> 还行吧
<onlylove> 大概他发现他牛皮吹大了
<onlylove> 实现不了他说的那些功能，然后就……没然后了
<yunfan> onlylove: 王音还行 但是架不住它得嘴更大
<nyfair> huzheng上个月出的新佛书有人看过没？
<onlylove> yunfan: 他嘴不是一般的大，目前看从电子计算机诞生至今没人能吹过他，RMS都压不住他
<onlylove> nyfair: 能看？
<nyfair> 为啥不能看
<nyfair> 我就知道huzheng用rar压缩了下，就用一堆开源厨喷
<nyfair> 就有
<nyfair> 讲道理，rar比zip好多了，他用zip压缩，开源厨们又得喷gbk乱码了
<onlylove> rar还可以中文密码……
<onlylove> nyfair: 有些东西不是因为好用就不被人喷的
<onlylove> nyfair: 有些技术被采用也不是因为好用，很大程度上是因为，便宜
<nyfair> 讲道理的话，unrar也是开源的
<nyfair> 修成财神法，每月布施工资80％到90％，坚持5到7个月，实践者成财神，财富上亿！
<nyfair> 卧槽，huzheng那邪教要上缴85%啊，天主才十一税
<nyfair> 我要当教主
<onlylove1> 十一是摩门吧
<onlylove1> 布施50%我就要破产，还5个月
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点. 14:52 新年快乐 : 18.38天 
<nyfair> 天主也是，只是在天朝搞十一推广不开才不说的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那个element cannot be scrolled into view怎么随机出啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 绿教得天课
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不到现场 没办法搞清楚
<netsnail_> ssl隧道都不行了啊
<netsnail_> 晕了
<netsnail> 救我
<aladdin> 请问Ubuntu怎么源码安装python的PIL?
<aladdin> apt-get似乎不能搜索包？
<yunfan> aladdin: apt-cache search
<yunfan> aladdin: dpkg -L blah 查看这个包得所有文件
<aladdin> yunfan: 要用好Linux的话，必须要系统性地学习
<yunfan> aladdin: 我就没系统学习
<onlylove> aladdin: 用好不需要系统学习
<onlylove> aladdin: 你要开发的话大概需要
<onlylove> aladdin: 你用好windows没，系统学习没
<nyfair> linux有啥要学的
<nyfair> 就是个喷子开发的玩具
<onlylove__> 微软那事吹了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 菊苣看不上巨硬？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 人嫌我c艹艹基础不好
<yunfan> onlylove__: 你看  叫你转程序员嘛
<nyfair> 会c艹不就行了，c艹艹又没啥门槛
<onlylove__> yunfan: 转也得会c艹艹诶，我python和java还好的
<nyfair> java好怕什么c艹艹啊
<yunfan> onlylove__: 那你干嘛去找cpp的工作
<onlylove__> java那一堆概念我还没搞懂呢
<yunfan> onlylove__: 会py/java 哪里需要去cpp的坑 你走错方向了
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你那里看到cpp了，是微软的，c艹艹
<nyfair> 喂喂，到底是c#还是c艹
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你少看了半边
<onlylove__> c#
<nyfair> yunfan: 鶸
<yunfan> onlylove__: 那个也一样烂
<nyfair> yunfan: 这都不懂
<yunfan> nyfair: 要吸鹅？
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点. 15:28 新年快乐 : 18.36天 
<onlylove1> yunfan: 这个你应该会吧，拆开看
<yunfan> onlylove1: 没想到
<onlylove_> yunfan: 因为vmware要精简人数，微软这个是内部推荐的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我其实对微软没啥偏见，但是
<yunfan> onlylove_: 可以找些别的 用py做测试的 然后进去以后折腾用py/java做别的 然后再跳一家做开发者 ］
<yunfan> 或者是内部工具开发 运帷工具开发之类的
<yunfan> 然后你就转型了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 有找我做测试工具开发的
<yunfan>  why not go?
<nyfair> onlylove: 去啊，这种内部项目最闲了啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 也未必闲 可能折腾一年就是来来回回修补 最后还不要了
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点. 15:34 新年快乐 : 18.35天 
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 我仔细问过之后，发现他们要一个架构师兼职测试 cc nyfair
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不要被名字吓到
<yunfan> onlylove1: 投简历的中奖几率比买彩票高得多
<onlylove1> yunfan: 没被名字吓到，被需求吓到了
<nyfair> onlylove1_: 要不找个垃圾公司混个高管当？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 不要
<onlylove1> nyfair: 如果那样，我还不如去B试试运气
<onlylove1> yunfan: http://git.oschina.net/phoenixframework/phoenixframework
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪  孟飞阳 / phoenixframework - Git@OSC - OSChina.Net
<onlylove1> yunfan: 要不要试试
<onlylove1> yunfan: 这个看上去好牛的样子
<nyfair> onlylove1: 我有同学在垃圾公司当coo，虽然钱一点也不多上班也很累，但是有秘书艹
<nyfair> onlylove1: 你看我薪水高了1倍每天还得给领到写工作汇报
<nyfair> onlylove1: 当高管逼格不一样啊
<onlylove1> nyfair: 那个秘书也是，说啥好呢……
<nyfair> 农村来的，普通学校毕业，没见过市面
<onlylove1> nyfair: 老实说，我出来工作，最关心的还是拿多少钱
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这个怎么了
<yunfan> nyfair: 介绍我去帮草吧
<onlylove1> yunfan: 看他说的各种牛啊
<yunfan> onlylove1: 然后呢 ？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你有兴趣试试不
<yunfan> onlylove1: 试什么
 * yunfan 试艹就去
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你放过那个妹子吧
<yunfan> onlylove1: 咋了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 没啥，别欺负人农村人了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这怎么是欺负 我又没说要强迫
<yunfan> onlylove1: 人家如果愿意 我当然自荐了
<onlylove> 说起来我也是农村的，好在我不是妹子？
<onlylove> 谁知道她是不是另有所图呢，不管她了
<onlylove> 就像之前东莞的那所谓厂妹什么的，人不需要同情
<nyfair> win8今天停止support啊
<lainme> 强推win10?
<nyfair> win8.1还有1年呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 谁知道你是不是花木兰
<yunfan> onlylove: 东莞得厂妹真好啊 可惜老子没去东莞
<onlylove> lainme: 强推，说在最新的CPU只有win10能工作
<onlylove> lainme: 应该是7系列的
<onlylove> lainme: 目前skylake是6
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你吃吗?吃我就拉！ : 我一哥们去相亲,回来大家问他怎么样,哥们讲:这个女孩真糙。 中午到了饭点,2个人进了一家牛肉拉面馆,女孩对师傅大声说道:"嘿,给拉2碗。" 拉面的师傅说:"你吃吗?吃我就拉。"
<jusss> yunfan: 你知道怎么在screen中使用C-;不被screen拦截吗
<onlylove_> lainme: www.solidot.org/story?sid=46907
<harajuku> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/468139.htm  原来是有专业设计人员的...
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 开发商称Ubuntu即将迎来全新设计风格“Suru”_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove1_> www.solidot.org/story?sid=46907
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点.  16:29
<harajuku> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46907
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 微软称只有Windows 10支持最新一代的CPU
<harajuku> 哦
<jusss> harajuku: 你知道怎么在screen中使用C-;不被screen拦截吗
<jusss> cc lainme
<onlylove__> harajuku: 为啥你发kk就能取标题！
<harajuku> onlylove__: "http://"
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(absolute but no path): http://
<jusss> onlylove 你没加http://
<onlylove__> 撒比K
<harajuku> jusss: unbind 呗
<jusss> harajuku: 怎么unbind C-; ?
<jusss> 没发现screen绑定了C-;
<harajuku> 办公室在用tmux, 而且也懒得测试, 你自己找
<jusss> harajuku: 你用tmux可以用C-; ?
<yunfan> jusss: 应该有个绑定是可以继续发送C-
<jusss> no, screen的man没写C-;绑定了什么
<yunfan> jusss: 就像tmux里有个 bind C-a sendprefix
<yunfan> jusss: 那就不晓得了  建议换用tmux或者 abduco+dvtm
<jusss> 好吧
<harajuku> jusss: ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<harajuku> 没问题啊
<jusss> harajuku: 。。。我的C-;在emacs里有绑定，然后screen给拦截了
<jusss> harajuku: C-a a是能发送C-a, 但是C-a ;却发送不了C-;
<jusss> 比如你在vim里用C-;绑定成那个jj那个动作，然后在screen里打开vim看C-;有作用不
<jusss> yunfan: harajuku 我猜测tmux也会吃C-;，不信你们试试
<onlylove_> jusss: 所以你是在哪个终端里面用的screen呢，然后你是在emacs里面用screen还是在screen里面用emacs呢？
<aladdin> 谁有好用的dns列表？
<aladdin> 8.8.8.8经常挂
<onlylove1> 114?
<aladdin> 我想要几个可靠的电信nameserver ip地址
<jusss> onlylove_: xterm里用screen, screen里开emacs -nw
<onlylove_> jusss: 所以你问下adam用的啥终端？
<jusss> onlylove_: 跟终端没关系好像，
<onlylove_> jusss: 那你继续，我知道默认设置的话，alt+数字会有问题
<jusss> aladdin: 223.6.6.6 223.5.5.5 阿里布达年代站纪
<aladdin> 180.76.76.76
<ubrl> aladdin, 180.76.76.76 北京市 百度公司
<aladdin> 这个咋样？
<aladdin> 百度的应该还可以
<aladdin> ubuntu怎么刷新dns?
<onlylove1_> 百度出了那种事，你居然还说可以
<nyfair> 度婊最近肿么了？
<nyfair> 跟g婊一样出假药案了？
<onlylove1> nyfair: 把血友病吧卖了，被人扒出来裱，然后被约谈了
<nyfair> 我知道那件事啊，不是上个月的么
<onlylove1> 是
<nyfair> 我以为又有新闻了
 * palomino|working 轻抚 nyfair 
 * onlylove1 旁观 palomino|working
<onlylove1> citrix那个恶心人的有要来找我了，不就是丫的微软面试失败么，用的着用那个恶心人项目来恶心我？
<onlylove1> 代码放在github的私有仓库上，我还没离职就去掉我的权限
<onlylove1> 就这种人，要我给他干活？
<nyfair> citrix这么寒酸？
<onlylove1> 不是citrix寒酸，是我司给citrix干活的人寒酸
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> 坑啊
<onlylove1> 要不是丫的在无锡，我直接过去喷了
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 17:16 新年快乐 : 18.28天 
<onlylove> 他爱咋样咋样吧，坏到家我年前丢了工作提前回家过年，过完节继续找工作
<yunfan> jusss: 不会啊  tmux只吃那个 C-a/C-b
<yunfan> 不过我刚才给你看了那个配置项可以再按一次就sendprefix了
<yunfan>  onlylove 额  是公司要求你去面试微软 ？
<harajuku> palomino|working: 好久不见啊 momo
 * palomino|working 轻抚adam
<harajuku> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/468213.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ t: [观点]Ubuntu Edge在2016年发布也许能成功_手机_cnBeta.COM
<jusss> harajuku: 我想知道到时那个ubuntu手机能装emacs吗？
<harajuku> 不知道, 但是vi肯定内置
<jusss> yunfan: 再按一次什么可以发？
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> 不能装emacs的手机和android又有啥区别
<yunfan> jusss: 比如说 C-b是 prefix 会被tmux吃掉  假如你想给程序发送 C-b 那需要配置下 bind C-b sendprefix 然后你按两次 C-b 就可以对程序发一次C-b了
<yunfan> harajuku: 尼玛的 都多少年了 忽悠了我多少热情
<jusss> yunfan: 魅族不是出过一款ubuntu吗
<yunfan> harajuku: 老老实实把主流的几款手机的刷机包做出来不就行了 非要别人买合作手机 不利于推广
<onlylove> yunfan: 刚给你说的啊，你没看到么，那就是被网络吃了，昨天的事情，吹了，刚才讨论c sharp就是那事情啊……
<yunfan> firefox os也是  都是些什么人再负责推广啊
<onlylove> firefox os不是不玩手机了么
<jusss> 这叫符合国情
<yunfan> onlylove: 我看到了  所以我问为何他们知道你微软面试失败 我以为是他们叫你去面试的
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是因为用户上不去么
<yunfan> 可是不是我不想要 而是我他妈买不到我喜欢的手机又带firefox的
<Freebuilder> 键盘都没有，你 vim/emacs 有毛优势
<yunfan> 市面上能买到的 要么是中兴 华为的烂机器 要么就lg那个太贵了
<jusss> Freebuilder: OTG!
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 你可以用 hackers keyboard 那样的输入法 这个问题不大
<yunfan> 我现在都是用那个了 以前还老想带着键盘用
<jusss> 国内是没allwinner的平板吗？
<jusss> 是这个名字吧？
<Freebuilder> 手机那样的尺寸，怎么用全键盘？
<yunfan> 为何不能？
<yunfan> 你又不是科比 手有那么大？
<onlylove__> 呵呵呵呵，和我耍心眼卸磨杀驴，现在又求着我了？我真想不想伺候
<onlylove__> 就他们那小破team里面那几个手动测试，eclipse都不会，还这么多事情
<onlylove__> 当初算计我时候的心眼呢，拿来用诶
<yunfan> onlylove__: 现在你才知道自己的风险了吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 复杂过程之后，google drive indicator无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474871 安装一个软件，没注意一路yes，然后卸载了一个google云端硬盘的依赖包。 我把依赖包重新装上，但是不管用了。 google drive indicator无法启动 被卸载的依赖包名字： libavcodec54(
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥风险啊，前项目经理就是个哔，为了让招我入职的那个妹子离职（后来那个妹子休产假，回来被做了测试），哄她，让她帮别人写辞职信，我就不说啥了，这种风险是人的风险，和技术无关
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 18:08 新年快乐 : 18.24天 
<onlylove> yunfan: 他和他的副手，在上任没离职的时候，大气都不敢出，然后他俩的前任相继离职了
<onlylove> yunfan: 负责手动测试那个看我不顺眼，说我不干活
<onlylove> yunfan: 我都懒得吐槽，他们那些case表，几百年不更新，什么case和表格对不上，要找人问，也不更新，都TM口口相传
<onlylove> yunfan: 他以前就是什么破事都丢给我，啥sftp服务器，啥libvirt，啥hp存储配置，全我干
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 18:12 新年快乐 : 18.24天 
<onlylove> yunfan: 说难听点，他除了已有的项目之外接的新项目，后面全我给他撑着
<onlylove> yunfan: 已有项目的自动化部分也是我负责
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想说的是 为何你只能找这类工作呢
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点. 18:20 新年快乐 : 18.24天 
<onlylove1> yunfan: 昨天微软那技术面劝我早点撤，这破地方不是人呆的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 对啊  但是你的问题是你要调整职业方向
<onlylove1> yunfan: 但是我感觉他好久不看行情了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 现在大形势真心不好
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我现在问题是，想回头做sa有点难
<onlylove1> yunfan: 反正现在只要让我做测试的，一概拒掉
<onlylove1> 我擦，今天可以6点下班的
<onlylove1> 习惯了6点半了
<onlylove1> 下班下班
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 卧谈 : 某夜,一男生宿舍卧谈会持续至凌晨三点,突然想讨论一个问题:"碰到一个漂亮姑娘,首先该说什么?"某君从梦中惊醒,曰:"甭说了,咱们睡吧！ "
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • mysql启动不了了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474874 Code: root@debian7:/var/log# /etc/init.d/mysql start ./usr/bin/mysqld_safe: 522: /usr/bin/mysqld_safe: cannot create /var/lib/mysql/mysqld_safe.pid: Permission denied awk: close failed on file /dev/stdout (Broken pipe) /usr/bin/mysqld_safe: 132: /usr/bin/mysqld_safe:
<^k^>  ─> cannot create /var/log/mysql/error.log: Permission denied /usr/bin/mysqld_safe: 1: eval: cannot create /var/log/mysql …
<solvarr> Hi
<ubrl> solvarr:点点点. 20:15 新年快乐 : 18.16天 
<solvarr> Fcitx seems to be not working after I upgraded to plasma 5.5.3
<solvarr> It works in some applications
<solvarr> doesn't in others
<solvarr> mostly kde applications like dolphin or Konversation
<solvarr> which is why i'm typing in English
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx不能添加五笔？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474875 我在UBUNTU下装了fcitx-table-wubi和fcitx-table-wbpy 也重启了 但是添加输入法里面找不到，这是为什么？ zz: aukomn — 2016-01-19 20:20
<Cley> hi
<ubrl> Cley:点点点.  21:23
<Cley> 各位现在能刷推嘛
<jusss> Cley: 怎么了？推
<yunfan> iMadper: 可再 ？
<iMadper> yunfan: .
<yunfan> iMadper: 英文简历怎么写 可有模版？ 你是家里一个号 公司挂个号？
<iMadper> yunfan: 是的.
<iMadper> yunfan: 没有模板阿...
<yunfan> iMadper: 那我怎么写 额
<iMadper> yunfan: 搜一个模板?
<yunfan> iMadper: 额 我笔记本还能撑40多分钟 最好赶快
<Cley> jusss: 推特月鲸刷不出来了
<iMadper> yunfan: 不一定要今天哇
<iMadper> yunfan: 简历当然要你自己写了...
<jusss> Cley: 月鲸是？
<yunfan> iMadper: 好吧 我找个markdown的写写
<iMadper> yunfan: 好啊
<Cley> jusss: 推特服务器不稳定，刷不出来推
<yunfan> iMadper: 工作经历的英文怎么说
<iMadper> yunfan: experience ....
<yunfan> iMadper: 写好了 要邮件发还是怎么 我有个web地址
<iMadper> yunfan: 等我给你找申请页面
<iMadper> yunfan: msg给你了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 可以了吗 : 夫:我要你说,这不属于我的衣服,说一百遍。 妻:这不属于我的衣服,这不属于我的衣服。。。 妻:现在可以去买那件不属于我的衣服了吗? 
<\u> iMadper: 。
<iMadper> \u: .
<\u> yunfan: 你是要去哪里？
<yunfan> yunfan: 八字没一撇 不过你也能猜得到
<yunfan> \u: 原来是你 好久没见了 加我频道 #linuxcn
<iMadper> \u: 你要不要一起来...
<\u> iMadper: 你要去哪儿？
<yunfan> 其实我觉得 kandu 和 maskray 是两个牛人
<iMadper> \u: 我哪儿都不去. 我一直在canonical
<yunfan> 如果 microcai也加进来 那就是三个火枪手了
<yunfan> 我最好当个pm
<iMadper> \u: 我司在招人, 我就来赚点儿外块
<iMadper> 外快...
<\u> orz..
<\u> moderncv?
<\u> iMadper: 原来你都工作数年了……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 2010年老鸟变身菜鸟回归！目前几个版本的ubuntu，哪个更适合我？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474876 去官网，看到kylin... 请问kylin与原版差别是什么？只是软件包吗？除了应用的软件包，类似wine的有吗？ kylin的软件包什么味道？ 14.04.3与15.10，新旧上的
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-20
<maozhou> 请问修改的包如何申请提交呢？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你还未成年,不准结婚 : 小乌龟去领结婚证。办事员问乌龟年龄,乌龟说:100。办事员遗憾地说:对不起,按照你们家族规定,你还未成年,不准结婚。
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 这种防采集是用哪种方式比较好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474880 最近总被采集，大致特征就是【一段时间内】【同一个IP下多个端口/同一个IP段】来采集。封了这个IP，立马有其他的地区的IP来连接。 但又不想把搜索引擎蜘蛛屏蔽了 iptables还是apach
<^k^>  ─> e自身，或者其他工具才能做到自动屏蔽？ zz: bluescharp — 2016-01-20 10:06
<Warnings> \u: 是啊, 好多年了.
<onlylove> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2475001
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 用户利益何在：微软Windows10新政背后的疑问 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> skylake也在里面？
<onlylove> 这文感觉有点别扭，不像it记者写的
<onlylove> 英特尔的Skylake已经是其第6代“酷睿”系列芯片，其性能要远远高于其最低配置所需的奔腾系列芯片。
<onlylove> 这一句足够暴露他了
<onlylove> skylake只是架构而已，core 和pentium连带celeron都可以用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 首长好 : 一日某首长到地方检查工作,众人敬酒多喝了几瓶啤酒,感觉涨的慌,于是上卫生间,正在例行工作,这时警卫员也来方便,看到上级后,马上立正,敬了个礼说到:"首长好",首长一听来气了,很不高兴的说到,手不掌好要打湿布鞋的吗,未必我屙了几十年,还要你来教嘛！
<^k^>  ─> ！！！
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<birdzhang> test
<ubrl> birdzhang:点点点. 12:58 新年快乐 : 17.46天 
<HowIsItGoing> 壕们
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: CCIE壕
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 你壕
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 我没啥可以壕的
 * HowIsItGoing 认证状态恢复了，可以安心被叫IE了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 这里有坟贴一说吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474885 我只想了解一下 zz: Admin. — 2016-01-20 13:15
<onlylove> 又忘了自己买啥了……
<onlylove> 等下去查账单
<yunfan> onlylove1: 呵呵
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oA2IBEsmAAD4JKj_a2EAALrHgEBqRwAAPg8325.jpg 一只雄伟霸气的猫
<darkduke> you man
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求大神帮忙看下，ubuntu安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474891 求助各位大神本菜鸟第一次安装linux系统，版本ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386（32位），使用VirtualBox安装了很多次都是提示相同错误，CD/DVD中一下的文件与原始不同：/target/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgmp.s
<^k^>  ─> o.10.2.0 我用的是VirtualBox-5.0.0-101573-Win安装的，请问下这是什么原因，如何解决，谢谢了！ …
<jack-zhang> 大家好，我有一个设备 通过usb连接后但没有显示 使用usbls显示为： Bus 003 Device 007: ID 19d2:0020 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM，我应该怎样才能将里面的数据拿出来？
<pocmon> 有什么软件可以实现把UB的屏幕分成四份？就像平铺窗口管理器一样
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何从UBUNTU14.04 SERVER 的普通用户切换到ROOT 用户？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474892 安装好UBUNTU14.04 SERVER 的过程中设置过一个普通用户， 安装好后， 用普通用户登陆后， 想用SU命令切换到ROOT 用户， 结果提示授权失败， 无法切换怎么回事， DESKTOP
<^k^>  ─> 版可以切换。 哪位大神帮忙解答。 zz: oswaldhu — 2016-01-20 17:00
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<darkduke> 沒人嗎?
<darkduke> WTF
<yunfan> FUA
<darkduke> ?
<\u> aur/uuid-1.6.2-12 挂了。/usr/share/perl5/core_perl/ExtUtils/MM_Any.pm 799:        die "Only one of PREFIX or INSTALL_BASE can be given.  Not both.\n";
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu桌面版自带的DNSMASQ，如何让其他主机使用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474894 貌似只能本机使用，其他主机将这个UBUNTU作为DNS Server啥域名也解析不了 请问如何使得其他主机也可以是有UBUNTU桌面版的dnsmasq呢？ root@ubuntu:~# ss -ant State Recv-Q Send-Q Loc
<^k^>  ─> al Address:Port Peer Address:Port LISTEN 0 5 127.0.1.1:53 *:* LISTEN 0 128 127.0.0.1:631 *:* LISTEN 0 128 ::1:631 ::: …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 编译内核时空间用完了该怎么办呀  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474897 新人求问。。 zz: digua522 — 2016-01-20 20:16
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS接DVI-D和VGA双显示器，重启后不显示鼠标光标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474898 ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS接DVI-D和VGA双显示器，重启后不显示鼠标光标 说明：鼠标没有坏，左右键单机和双击都好使，就是不显示鼠标光标 1. . 只连接VGA或DVI-D一个接口显示
<^k^>  ─> 器，重启鼠标一点问题都没有 2 . 之前厂商安装的系统，接双显示器重启也没问题 3 . 进 …
<Freebuilder> http://www.startos.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  开源操作系统,linux系统--起点操作系统(StartOS)官方网站
<^k^> FJKong_: 拜孔叔叔
<FJKong_> ^k^: --. -.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 龟 :      一天,男龟约女龟在沙滩约会。他们度过了一个永生难忘的夜晚,他们约好第二天还要在此地约会。第二天,男龟早早就出门了,当他来到沙滩时,看见女龟早就出现在昨天约会的地方了。男龟快步走上前问道:"亲爱的,你怎么来得这么早?"女龟大喊到:"你这个该死
<^k^>  ─> 的,昨天你走的时候怎么不把我翻过来,害得我在这躺了一宿。" 
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 机械硬盘的笔记本是否使用Linux系统会寿命更长?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474901 机械硬盘的笔记本是否使用Linux系统会寿命更长? 印象中好像Linux的IO缓存机制比Windowds要好很多 (我只用过WinXP,其余没用过,不知最新的Windows是否有所改进甚至超越Linux) 由
<^k^>  ─> 于缓存机制减少了机械硬盘的访问,因此由震动导致故障的概率应该也相应降低吧? zz: 科 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-21
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32133.html 这回计算失误了 : 一留学生去澳大利亚留学,打算在外租房子祝 他发现这边的房子朝向很不好,窗户都是坐南朝北而且价钱很贵。 他下决心一定要找一个坐北朝南,价格合理的房子。 用了整整一周时间终于找到一间朝向符合他要求的
<^k^>  ─> 房子。 而且价格及其便宜,搬过来的第二天,太阳华丽丽的从东北方升起来……
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 没有suspend选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474906 我的系统： uname -a Linux deven-tcm91p 3.16.0-59-generic #79~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 18 15:41:27 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS Release:1
<^k^>  ─> 4.04 Codename:trusty 当我点击电源button，没有suspend选项，怎么破？ dianjidianyuan.png xuanzexiang.png …
<naturale> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱
<naturale> happyaron: 明天你来嘛?
<Cinnamon> happyaron: yuning :  http://www.rayi.cn/?product-222219745.html ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ubrl> Cinnamon: ⇪ 徕卡(leica) SL（24-90mm F2.8-4 ASPH）数码套机（10850、11176）的报价_最新价格-锐意网(rayi.cn)
<jiero> 我只觉得一个 房车才好啊。可以打孔放摄像头
<jiero> Cinnamon, 你说是不？一台能升出阳台的房车，在阳台上啪啪啪
<Cinnamon> jiero: 好.
<yunfan> jiero: 你买个短轴全顺 可以改称房车 又可以用 c1照开
<jiero> yunfan, 发现中国人真丫的硬骨头。。什么都喜欢硬的。。。
<jiero> yunfan, 看了你的信息去搜，那改造的些啥。。。
<gfxmode> 昨天收到邮件 QtCloud好像要停止服务了
<yunfan> jiero: 什么叫硬骨头
<yunfan> jiero: 如果你懒得改造 只是一个人  长城曾经推出过一款房车10万不到 不过是几年前的了
<jiero> yunfan, 认可大量硬家具
<yunfan> jiero: 如果你想改造 无非是买厕所 和床而已  然后车上带个煤气罐和烧饭的  额
<jiero> yunfan,  太阳能+风车，电瓶
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一流司机 : 有位老外在长沙坐出租车,司机开车快如闪电,把他吓得心惊肉跳,牙齿咯咯作响。 司机朝他瞪眼曰:"有啥好怕的,包管平安无事,长沙司机都是一流的！ 老外战战兢兢地说:"然则,第二流司机何在?" 司机曰:"第二流的早就撞死光了！ " 
<jiero> 长沙司机还好呀。。。成都的开车。。。真和我从河北见识的一样。。。
<harajuku> pity: 赞P姐魄力!
<jiero> yunfan, 我连3万都没
<Cinnamon> harajuku: 买了?
<harajuku> Cinnamon: 咩, 历史高价 不舍得买
<Cinnamon> harajuku: 历史高价你看个屁..
<harajuku> Cinnamon: 你和Rag养的西施犬一个名字
<harajuku> Raj
<Cinnamon> harajuku: Raj
<Cinnamon> harajuku: 是啥?
<harajuku> Cinnamon: TBBT里的那个印度人
<Cinnamon> harajuku: 硬度人?
<Cinnamon> harajuku: 哦.
<Cinnamon> harajuku: 不看这玩意
<harajuku> =,=
<Cinnamon> harajuku: 那我换一个好了
<yunfan> jiero: 太阳能功能不够的
<jiero> yunfan, 功率不够?
<GIGABYTE> harajuku: 这个名字可好?
<harajuku> GIGABYTE: 少个S
<yunfan> jiero: 那你只能买幸福使者了 这个是克隆 日本的 大发MOVE的  刘德华有个电影叫 瘦身男女 你可以看下 他开的就是那辆车
<yunfan> jiero: 可以前面坐两个人 后面那个车厢改造成住的
<jiero> yunfan,  - - 如果我开车出行，肯定不喜欢一个人。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 后面车厢可以住人 当然也就可以坐人
<jiero> 。
<yunfan> jiero:  你去看看呗  你要开车去哪里？ 要不跟我出门？
<jiero> 我不想开车去哪里，现在很颓废。。。
<jiero> yunfan, 还没法决定。
<jiero> 没有目的如活死人
<yunfan> jiero: 跟我差不多
<jiero> yunfan,  不断的挑战自己的生物特性 - 以前以为探索新鲜是人的进化。实际也不过是将积累的成分用在了其他方面。。。没有道德存在，没有目的实在。究极的道理 - 物理不需要我插手研究。
<yunfan> jiero: 这个我就跟你不一样了
<jiero> yunfan, 你怎么理解的哦。
<yunfan> jiero: 我还是想探索下物理的  物理是数据 数学是程序
<jiero> yunfan - -不是反过来么。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 物理是不可变的 数学是可以变的
<GIGABYTE> happyaron: 啊荣, 明晚你来嘛?
<GIGABYTE> happyaron: 阿荣, 白富美问你明天来不来啊
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点. 14:32 新年快乐 : 16.39天 
<onlylove1_> GIGABYTE: 白富美是谁
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 我司的一个人
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  14:35
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1_: 这么差的网, 换个公司吧.
<onlylove__> http://www.techug.com/java-python
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 这种破网忍不了啊
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 王垠：为Java说句公道话 | 程序师
<onlylove1> GIGABYTE: 就换，他们要裁掉我呢
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 这文章我看了, 说的没错.
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 开发工具来说, java的优秀很多.
<onlylove1> GIGABYTE: 是没错，但是喷子开始捧java了，过几天会不会再说，我前几天胡说八道
<onlylove1> GIGABYTE: 他这种事情干多了，我现在看他的文，都当笑话
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 也不至于. 反正我的感觉是, 乱喷的都是连巴科斯范式都看不懂的.
<onlylove1> 而且yin语言居然是java开发的
<onlylove1> 为毛不用高大上的函数啊
<onlylove1> scheme啊
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 用啥开发没去别啊
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: scheme的非商业实现, 效率很低的.
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 这个不是语言的问题, 是实现的问题
<onlylove1> 反正雷布斯是卖手机的猴王，喷子王，是程序员界的猴王就是了
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 显然还有vczh这种呢
<onlylove1> ……
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 轮子哥不比王淫更耍猴?
<onlylove1> 好吧……
<yunfan> onlylove1: 什么时候来了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 下午刚来
<yunfan> onlylove1: 蝇王  LOL
<onlylove1> yunfan: 其实我觉得他做咨询或者别的不错，做技术有点扯
<onlylove1> yunfan: 到时候FUD忽悠下
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 王淫之前在sourcegraph号称年薪20w刀. google应届生10w刀.
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 论技术, 王淫当然是不错了.
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 写静态分析器, 也不是每个人都能做. 这个频道里能做的也就一两个.
<onlylove1> GIGABYTE: 比我强我承认，但是他给人感觉不切实际的浮夸
<onlylove1> GIGABYTE: 从他那完全用Linux工作，到现在
<onlylove1> GIGABYTE: 文风没变过
<onlylove1> GIGABYTE: 这种轻飘飘的，做技术？
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: 他日常生活没问题, 就是写中文博客的时候耍猴子而已啊
<birdzhang> 他的博客看上去太浮夸了
<birdzhang> 图灵，特斯拉
<birdzhang> 还有各种“垃圾”语言
<yunfan> GIGABYTE: 我承认王银比我叼 不过他一天到晚骂这个那个垃圾 就有点扯淡了
<yunfan> 我也没看他做出什么来
<onlylove1> yunfan: 这事你得等 nyfair来喷
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蝴蝶征婚 : 蝴蝶:本蝴蝶轻盈妩媚,美丽如花。因为自幼喜欢表演艺术,尤其对舞蹈情有独钟,现在百花艺术团任独舞演员。 因为前夫被媒体爆出"蝴蝶效应",致使精神上遭受莫大打击,决心与之一刀两断。 欲寻一位老实厚道的夫君作为爱侣,其他方面都可放宽要求。希望重温家庭
<yunfan> onlylove1: 嗯 坐等 nyfair来 来了喊我 记得叫他喷
<onlylove1> 现在的新闻简直没法看，三个xeon phi处理器是啥
<onlylove1> 天河就需要仨phi？
<onlylove1> 3000个我信
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46963
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Linux基金会悄悄移除社区代表
<onlylove1> vmware不地道诶
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点. 16:35 新年快乐 : 16.31天 
<onlylove1> yunfan: 因为列宽不够导致的元素点不上你有什么办法么？（内容长度大于列宽）
<lainme> xeon phi不是禁运了么？
<onlylove1> 禁运什么的小事，主要是今天看到篇文，天河就用了3片phi
<onlylove1> 超算啊，就用3片？
<onlylove1> 3个rack都嫌少吧
<nyfair> Cloud Foundry基金会是什么鬼，去那鬼地方当干事有工资发么？
<happyaron> GIGABYTE: 不去。。。
<nyfair> happyaron: 蓉蓉！
<happyaron> nyfair: 老司机好
<nyfair> happyaron: 人家失业了，求包养
<happyaron> nyfair: TAT
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 17:00 新年快乐 : 16.29天 
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.techug.com/java-python
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 王垠：为Java说句公道话 | 程序师
<onlylove> happyaron: 那什么，帮牛牛找的时候捎带给我看下
<happyaron> onlylove: TAT
<happyaron> onlylove: 我自己的下家都不知道在哪里
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，asus n12 d1咋样啊，家里买了反应不稳丢包
<happyaron> onlylove: 没用过
<onlylove> happyaron: 印象里面asus的东西不差诶
<onlylove> happyaron: 不然就让他买dlink了
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<lainme> onlylove_: 刚查了下，不是三个，是每个节点3个。总共有上万个节点呢
<lainme> onlylove_: 我们学校的hpc都每节点2个nvidia tesla
<jiero> onlylove, 未必路由器的事情 - -
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我觉得只要不是 display:none的都可以点得上
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不过对于非按钮类需要弄个 actionchain
<jiero> onlylove1,  可能是 线路不好-
<yunfan> nyfair: 啊 你来了  麻烦吐槽下 蝇王 最新得捧java 的文章
 * jiero 刚买路由，发现各种问题，求助，结果是线不好了 - -
<nyfair> yunfan: 这文章很久以前的吧，
<yunfan> nyfair: 最近的
<lainme> onlylove: 禁运不算小事，就算通过什么渠道弄来了，被发现又是一波麻烦，美国有盯着的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我可以看到click的动作，xpath对，但是目标不对啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 以前我就看过他捧java喷python，我挺同意的啊
<cherrot> 你们咋这么喜欢追王垠 真是棒棒哒
<onlylove1> cherrot: 你不喜欢看耍猴的么
<cherrot> onlylove1: 首先谁是耍猴的谁是🐒
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我待下试试找下级元素试试吧
<lainme> 这图怎么出来的。。
<onlylove1> lainme: unicode吧
<cherrot> lainme: 是说我吗～ 🐱
<lainme> cherrot: 是啊
<cherrot> lainme: emoji呀 😁
<cherrot> lainme: 我是不是萌的发芽了
<lainme> cherrot: 自己就陶醉起来了……
<onlylove1> lainme: 把那个发芽的下锅炒了吃
<onlylove1> lainme: 估计味道棒棒哒
 * cherrot 👀  😂 
<lainme> onlylove1: 交给你了
<onlylove1> 破玩儿分辨率果然有影响，换个屏就挂了
<onlylove1> cherrot: 来，说说你喜欢啥油，葵花籽还是花生
<onlylove1> cherrot: 或者大豆？不过豆油味道比较大
<cherrot> onlylove1: 润滑油啊
<onlylove1> cherrot: 你考虑过锅的感受么！
<cherrot> onlylove1: 锅要上我啊
<cherrot> onlylove1: 哦不对 我要上锅
<onlylove1> nyfair: 那什么，你看那文，喷子王的yin语言，java的呢，我还以为他会用niubility的函数式
<GIGABYTE> onlylove1: java嘈点其实不算多.
<onlylove1> GIGABYTE: 我无所谓
<onlylove1> GIGABYTE: 反正我还没用到能吐槽的地步
<onlylove1> 比方网易那货，被cpp坑了之后
<nyfair> 讲道理的话，喷java的一般都是开源厨，而开源厨对oracle没好感。你看当年sun还在的时候哪来那么多人喷
<onlylove1> 我现在最多遇到几个不明所以的exception
<onlylove1> nyfair: 那时候貌似oracle啥的在喷？
<nyfair> 然而oracle的jdk就是比openjdk好啊
<onlylove1> nyfair: sun在的时候java也没好过过，因为那时候ms有个j#
<onlylove1> nyfair: 然后被sun打官司了
<nyfair> 以前还有什么weblogic j9, ibm jvm啥的，后来都坑了
<nyfair> 反正现在c艹艹挺好
<onlylove1> nyfair: 所以java被喷，其实和oracle没啥关系，不过oracle自己名声不咋样就是了
<nyfair> 那时候只是不好过，哪有被喷？
<nyfair> 逼乎的人是不是又得讨论王喷的新文章了？
<onlylove1> 逼乎不是微软派么
<nyfair> 话说上回逼乎“女神”骗捐被人肉出来后肿么样了？
<nyfair> 不是水果派么？
<GIGABYTE> nyfair: 逼乎上都是软狗
<GIGABYTE> nyfair: 果粉都是夹着尾巴做人的
<nyfair> realnetworks又搞出个新视频格式，号称比h265好三倍，你们肿么看？
<nyfair> 反正vp9已经垃圾了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 赶紧推广
<onlylove1> nyfair: 是什么让你觉得知乎上面是水果派
<nyfair> g婊技术垃圾大家都知道，但是rmvb领先业界多年那是有先例的啊
<onlylove1> nyfair: 所以新格式赶紧推广
<nyfair> 前几年都是rmvb啊
<onlylove1> nyfair: 我等不怕事大
<nyfair> onlylove1: 因为droid逼格低啊
<onlylove1> nyfair: 说起来，我记得先是rmvb，然后各种wmv avi和那啥mkv
<nyfair> 是啊，所以说rmvb领先业界10年啊
<onlylove1> nyfair: 虽然mkv里面装的啥我不知道
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 老板求工作
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 我也求工作啊。。
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 你要不嫌弃，来帽帽吧。
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 好啊，帽帽上海在哪里办公？
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 上海，好像有个办公点，但是不知道在哪？
<GIGABYTE> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 我明天就来上班
<ooOO_OOoo> GIGABYTE: 拜年会领大奖的频道壕
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok GIGABYTE => 拜年会领大奖的频道壕
<GIGABYTE> ooOO_OOoo: 穷啊
<GIGABYTE> ooOO_OOoo: 你们什么时候年会啊, 我能去蹭嘛?
<yunfan> nyfair: 我这板凳都搬好了 你一句槽也不吐这不合适吧 cc onlylove1
<ooOO_OOoo> GIGABYTE: 明天
<yunfan> ooOO_OOoo: 我也求包养
<ooOO_OOoo> GIGABYTE: 不过貌似实习生都去不了
<ooOO_OOoo> GIGABYTE: 公司太扣
<GIGABYTE> ooOO_OOoo: 据说现在羽毛球之类的要收费了?
<GIGABYTE> ooOO_OOoo: 真的假的?
<GIGABYTE> ooOO_OOoo: 实习生都不让去了...
<nyfair> yunfan: 我一下岗职工哪敢吐槽julao啊
<ooOO_OOoo> GIGABYTE: 恩，是的
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 那谁，领了啥大奖？技嘉的豪华板子么
<GIGABYTE> ooOO_OOoo: 贵司这么抠门儿了?
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 还没有，明天年会
<nyfair> 艹蛋，革命了革命了，我们要工作
<GIGABYTE> ooOO_OOoo: 越是有钱, 就越是一毛不拔, 越是一毛不拔, 就越是有钱.
<yunfan> nyfair: 下岗职工也是有尊严的 怎么可以任任乱捧 再说你还要不要这1块钱了？给爷说段相声
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 不过对奖品没有期待。。。 因为公司穷，也不会有啥大奖
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 你们还哭穷，我们都把写字楼往外租了
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 大部分都迁到无锡了
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 我因为不愿意去无锡，随时可能丢工作
 * ooOO_OOoo onlylove1 在哪家司来着？
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: pactera
<yunfan> onlylove1: 去无锡很好
<onlylove1> yunfan: 丫的不给涨工资，去哪都一样
<onlylove1> yunfan: 实习生比我少不到1000块，能忍？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我比实习生多干多少
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不着调的人还是蛮多滴 : 我们动物学实习,来到动物园。老师说:"看,鸳鸯！ "一同学感慨道:"只羡鸳鸯不羡仙。"老师很专业的说:"其实,鸳鸯是一夫多妻制,每年换一个。"那同学想都没想就说:"羡慕的就是这个……"
<yunfan> onlylove1: 叫你不混开发
<onlylove1> yunfan: 还开发呢，微软的测试都看不上我，因为不会c#
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 不嫌弃来帽帽吧，在招 se
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: senior？别吓我，我能做junior就不错了
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 难道你和 GIGABYTE 已经是expert了？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 毛，冒充
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 找人转外快
<ooOO_OOoo>  转
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 我明天就来上班可好？
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 冒充的也是 expert啊
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 。。。
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 下岗职工要求低，只求温饱
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 你想明白了，牛牛是魔都妹子，她的温饱的概念约等于你的土豪
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 想要啥职位
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我发现那个元素的上一级长度反而短……算了，点上一级……
<yunfan> onlylove1: 谁叫你去微软面
<onlylove1> yunfan: 有机会就去啊，我还不想年前没工作回家
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我也被c记拒了  毫不意外啊
<onlylove1> yunfan: 后来citrix让我去，我不是直接拒了么
<yunfan> onlylove1: 谁叫你装逼 还拒来拒去的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我装毛线了，citrix是手动测试
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我不拒我傻啊
<cherrot> 为什么要被职业所限呢  coding才是真爱嘛
<onlylove1> cherrot: 你喜欢你来
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你不是这边已经快要赶你走了么
<cherrot> onlylove1: 我一直在做coding啊
<onlylove1> yunfan: 因为vmware这边要削减人数
<yunfan> cherrot: 他需要先解决温饱问题
<cherrot> yunfan: 好吧
<yunfan> cherrot: 10k 和30k 是高低问题    10k 和5k 是温饱问题
<onlylove1> yunfan: 毛温饱，人51job前几天说，月入10k都可以养全职太太了，虽然我并不相信
<onlylove1> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2479276
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这是在西藏养吧
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ 空调零下10度时可能失灵 专家建议用取暖器 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<yunfan> onlylove1: 要么太太是捡来的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我家那边应该可以了，我家那边普遍3k
<onlylove1> yunfan: 10相当于俩人收入了
<cherrot> yunfan: 我只是觉得daily job不应该成为限制个人能力的东西。。
<cherrot> 除非是又忙又boring
<onlylove1> cherrot: 但是你做完dailyjob，还有时间做别的？
<cherrot> onlylove1: 你每天都加班？
<onlylove1> cherrot: 你见哪个manual tester不是又忙又boring
<onlylove1> cherrot: 不加班，但是我路上来回3小时+
<cherrot> onlylove1: 那你看 这是可以解决的问题
<cherrot> onlylove1: 换工作或者换住处
<onlylove1> cherrot: 你别说路上看书，我做不到
<yunfan> cherrot: 当然是这样
<onlylove1> cherrot: 还有个问题，你的雇主貌似只看你的dailyjob
<cherrot> onlylove1: 总之如果做不到job和爱好相匹配 那就起码做到job不会阻碍个人发展
 * cherrot 多的不说了 抠腚去鸟
<onlylove1> cherrot: 最近半年给我打电话的都是测试，还有个更恶心的，上来问了一大堆问题，然后问你期望薪资，连jobtitle是啥都不说，最后我问，然后对面傻乎乎的问，你不是自动化测试么
 * cherrot hr能懂啥 我也从来不喝hr聊技术啊
<onlylove1> 看msdn好累啊……发现最近看不了英文文档了
<onlylove1> 以前看一天没问题的
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10和Ubuntu14.04双系统直接进入win10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474911 我的是UEFI，装的双系统，开机直接进入win10，按F9选择启动顺序可以显示 ******************************** Ubuntu Ubuntu 高级选项 Ubuntu test（.....） Windows Revonery Environment(loader)(on/dev/sda1) *****************
<^k^>  ─> *************** 再选择第4个又可以进入win10，想请教下，怎么不直接进入win10，开机进入上边 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 她(他)们的幽默天赋展现无遗 : 今早上班在公交站台等车,旁边有个大肚子孕妇。 远远的来了一辆公交车车,就听见那个孕妇说:"坐好了,妈妈要起飞啦！ "然后就看见她捧着肚子风风火火地朝着公交车奔了过去！！！
<ianma> helo~
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu15.10 firefox最新版 播放youtube为什么默认使用flashplay？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474915 VM下安装的ubuntu，firefox已经是最新，flashplayer也是最新 在www.youtube.com/html5中已经看到6个方块都是蓝色（也就是全都支持了），下面默认播放器也选择为HTML5。 播
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-22
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 利用Busybox如何构建一个最小的Linux系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474917 最近刚做完LFS 7.7系统，因为做出来的系统体积有些太大了，即使压缩后，ISO镜像也有四五百兆大小。我想将Linux系统制作成一个几十M大小的，查阅了网上，基本上都是说用Busybox的。
<luobo> 人少了不少了啊
<luobo> 都回家过年了吗？
<luobo> 有人知道linux ltp测试吗？
<luobo> 这个项目的意义大吗？
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 大
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 我以前天天用.
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 能稍微说说嘛
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 说什么?
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 测试linux的一个套件啊.
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 里面还有我提交的case呢
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 这个我知道，里面有些case是有问题的
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 测试面比较广, 一般的linux发行厂商都会跑一下.
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 会有一些case有问题, 一般都是内核改了, case不再适用了
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 这个主要是测内核的？
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 队.
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 对.
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 好，先谢一下你
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我们跟的4.4.0的内核
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 然后呢?
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 然后会出问题，这个明显有滞后性的
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 对啊, 第三方测试当然要等开发完成之后才会有.
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 而且, 得有大公司用4.4才会给4.4写测试啊
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 不过, 也还是有用啊. 出了问题, 你就可以查查是内核功能性变动导致的case failure还是regression.
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 回归测试不就是干这个的吗
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 你以前用这个做什么啊？我能问一下吗？可以不回答
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 做回归测试啊
<GIGABYTE> luobo: rhel 6.4 -> 6.5的时候, 我跑一遍, 看看有啥以前能过, 新版本过不了的
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 然后看看是case问题还是内核的regression.
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 噢，这个得细查了，关键是内核项是我们自己配的，好多测试项开的关的，不一致，看来得专门做个内核测试了
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 开了测试选项之后会导致结果不同?
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 不是测试选项，是有些功能的选项不一致
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 比如?
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我看了ltp的kernel config 文件和我们的config文件
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 有的项我们是默认没有打开
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 很正常啊
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 是啊，我也觉得，以为有些选项，新内核直接给干掉了
<luobo> 因为
<GIGABYTE> 你觉得哪个选项影响你测试了?
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 所以我感觉，ltp这个东西，就是个象征性的东西
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 现在不确定
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 那你怎么知道是选项的问题, 不是别的问题?
<GIGABYTE> luobo: ltp当然有用了. 都说了是做回归测试的了.
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 噢，readahead在新内核上就出问题
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我现在准备看看是什么原因导致的
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 最近内核的readahead改动是啥?
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 之前有一个测试是有问题的, 因为后来的内核有个patch, readahead限制在2M了.
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 所以那个case失效了, 但是马上case就修正了, 如果你的ltp是git直接clone的话没问题的
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 昨天才开始开始看ltp
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 以前忙其他的了
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我还真是git clone 的
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 01还是02错了?
<luobo> GIGABYTE:　你说的2M是对的，是从3.xx开始的，我记得代码里是这么写的
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 02
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 02太长不看. 01还可以看看...
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 好吧，无声无息就把我给逗了
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 你有错误信息啊, 我没有啊
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 我用4.3.3跑一个
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我看了，是syscall readahead返回值出错了
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 哦? 我看看去
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 这个频道里有个叫wanli的人, 他应该有一直跑ltp, 不过不常上线
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 我下载完了, 我要是也跑出错就帮你看看
<luobo> GIGABYTE: readahead02.c line 216-222
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 好的，谢谢你
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 你做啥工作的?
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 这个程序里有bug
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 应该跟你差不多吧
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 我是做水产养殖的
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 你嘞?
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我。。。
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我是做linux 发行版相关的工作
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我才开始半年
<GIGABYTE> luobo: suse?
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 不对
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 你没听过
<GIGABYTE> luobo: ltp是suse的项目, 你应该不是suse的
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 也不是rh, 也不是canonical, 也不是oracle.
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我就不说了，我这人脸皮薄
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我才开始半年，还是个菜
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 容我再修炼修炼
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 我是真想不出来北京有啥别的发行版公司了. 你说呗, 不行就私信我.
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 你要是改那个测试代码，顺便说一下，那个测试用例好像用getline时，那儿有bug
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 我是这么认为的，不知道对不对
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 就不说了吧
<GIGABYTE> readahead02    0  TINFO  :  read_testfile(1)
<GIGABYTE> readahead02    1  TFAIL  :  readahead02.c:84: unexpected failure - returned value = -1, expected: 0
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 是有问题
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 关键是我脸皮薄，他妈的，初恋还没送出去
<luobo> GIGABYTE: you are right
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 顺便看看这个测试用例getline时有没有问题，对于你这个老鸟，这些都不是问题，关键是你能提交啊
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 我只能提交pr
<GIGABYTE> luobo: 你也可以提交pr
<luobo> GIGABYTE: 好吧
 * GIGABYTE 重启一下emacs来应用新版本rtags
<luobo> 我擦，这重启速度。。。
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04.1桌面 Wifi不能上网，但能看到我的ssid,输入密码后不能连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474918 uname -a Linux zhangby-Lenovo 3.19.0-37-generic #42~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 23 15:13:51 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux sudo apt-get install pastebinit [sudo] password for zhangby
<^k^>  ─> : 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 pa …
<genophy> 现在感觉 opensuse 的leap不太方便。以前还可以有education的包，可以下载如 sdcv的软件，现在找不到了
<iMadper> luobo: fuck!!! file size:67108864, i:0
<iMadper> readahead02    1  TFAIL  :  readahead02.c:84: unexpected failure - returned value = -1, expected: 0
<iMadper> fuck!: Invalid argument
<iMadper> luobo: 奇怪, 我把分配的大小改成1m, 还是说我invalid argument.
<luobo> iMadper: 我也是了，循环就执行了一次
<luobo> iMadper: 你就是水产养殖的？
<iMadper> luobo: 是啊
<iMadper> luobo: 这个频道里除了我, 还有谁是学水产养殖的?
<luobo> iMadper: 我无语了
<luobo> iMadper: 你是学水产养殖的，又不是搞水产养殖的
<iMadper> luobo: 应该随便写个用readahead的程序
<luobo> iMadper: 我也想过，这不以为你这老鸟，随随便便就能打个patch出来嘛
<iMadper> luobo: 不信噶
<iMadper> luobo: 不行啊
<iMadper> luobo: 我早就不写代码了啊
<luobo> iMadper: 是吗？不吹能死，这句话还是有存在的意义的
<luobo> iMadper: 你给我推荐过东西的，说你在中关村网站什么的，当时给我推荐的一款thinkpad，我穷，没买
<jusss> yunfan: android上的hacker's keyboard果然好使，我已经在android上用上emacs了
<iMadper> luobo: 我在中关村网站?????
<iMadper> luobo: 别闹了.
<jusss> luobo: hi
<yunfan> jusss: 早就推荐给你了  还有 termux也可以装下 昨天给他们提了两个软件需求 今早就更新到仓库了
<luobo> jusss: hi
<yunfan> iMadper: 被拒了 跟你说下
<iMadper> yunfan: .
<yunfan> iMadper: 免得你挂念嘛
<iMadper> luobo: 看起来是ltp的问题啊
<iMadper> luobo: 我自己写的没问题.
<luobo> iMadper: 是吗，但是哪儿也没做什么啊，我再看看
<luobo> iMadper: 那你顺道改改，提高你的威望
<iMadper> luobo: 懒得改ltp本身的测试框架.
<iMadper> luobo: 他有个自己的宏来调用函数.
<iMadper> luobo: 懒得看了
<kkl> 谁知道shell里怎么看UEFI的secure boot配置
<luobo> iMadper: 好吧，我看宏了
<luobo> iMadper: 就简单的调用
<luobo> iMadper: 好吧，其实到这儿，我已经得到答案了，谢谢你
<luobo> iMadper:我看看我还能做点什么
<iMadper> luobo: 没啥, 我也没帮到啥....
<iMadper> luobo: 主要是报错太早了, 直接就是参数错误
<luobo> iMadper: 已经足够了
 * onlylove1 求工作，求涨薪
 * iMadper 同求
<birdzhang> 铜球
<onlylove1> iMadper: 你们这些有工作的求毛线 cc birdzhang
<iMadper> onlylove1: 有工作的就不能换个工作了?
<birdzhang> +10086啊
<birdzhang> 不换工作涨工资太难了
<iMadper> birdzhang: 是啊, 不涨工资, 生存下去太难了
<birdzhang> %>_<%
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装windows8 和 ubuntu15.10 双系统后的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474920 我是用live usb 安装的 随后也跟着教程 repair 了 boot 可是 貌似有问题。在重启的时候 还卡在了紫屏，我强制关机 再打开是 grub。于是乎我只能靠boot meue 切换系统 有什么方法解决两
<^k^>  ─> 边的boot 吗 貌似 我在efi模式 是不是因为这个关系？ 可是我貌似没找到enable efi改成 legac …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • vlc无法启动，提示缺少QT5插件"xcb"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474921 VLC播放器无法使用，从GUI启动毫无反应。从命令行启动，出现以下提示： Quote: VLC media player 2.2.1 Terry Pratchett (Weatherwax) (revision 2.2.1-0-ga425c42) [0000000001761158] core libvlc: 正在以默认界面运行 vlc
<^k^>  ─> 。使用“cvlc”可以无界面模式使用 vlc。 This application failed to start because it could not find or l …
<cherrot> iMadper: dash果然很好用
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 为什么进不了ｉｐｖ６  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474922 ping6不通，显示如下 ping6 bt.neu6.edu.cn connect: Network is unreachable ifconfig eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 inet 地址:192.168.0.105 广播:192.168.0.255 掩码:255.255.255.0 inet6 地址: fe80::2ad2:44ff:fe10:95e4/64 Scope:Link UP BR
<^k^>  ─> OADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 接收数据包:57385 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0 发送数据 …
<onlylove1> cherrot: 哪个dash？那个shell还是C社的那个
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：安装3G模块正常上网，再连接网口打印机（修改固定IP，通过网线连接），3G自动断开？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474923 在Windows系统下，3G模块和通过网线连接热敏打印机（修改本地ip和打印机网关相同），分别使用都是正常的，一起使
<onlylove1> 这怎么觉得是default gateway的问题？
<onlylove1> 默认ethernet的网关优先，插了线，啥无线什么的全断掉
<onlylove1> 啥米帖子，windows系统！
<kkl_> 谁知道shell里怎么看UEFI的secure boot配置
<iMadper> kkl: hexdump -v -e '/1 "%d\ "' /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/SecureBoot-* | cut -d' ' -f 5
<^k^> 新  云计算 • hadoop 如何设置hdfs-audit.log  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474924 在log4j.properties 中的hdfs配置 Code: # hdfs audit logging # hdfs.audit.logger=INFO,NullAppender hdfs.audit.log.maxfilesize=256MB hdfs.audit.log.maxbackupindex=20 log4j.logger.org.apache.hadoop.hdfs.server.namenode.FSNamesystem.audit=INFO log4j.additivity.org
<^k^>  ─> .apache.hadoop.hdfs.server.namenode.FSNamesystem.audit=false log4j.appender.RFAAUDIT=org.apache.log4j.RollingFileAppe …
<xiangnan> 有人在么。。。
<xiangnan> 难道没人用这个？
<xiangnan> ？
<KingMastas>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER xiangnan ghclgjygbpjl
<kkl> 这东东在线问难一点的问题，基本得不到答案
<KingMastas> 是的
<onlylove1__> test
<KingMastas> Hello?
<ubrl> onlylove1__:点点点. 14:14 新年快乐 : 15.41天 
<onlylove1__> KingMastas: 赶紧改密码先
<KingMastas> Is there anybody?
<KingMastas> me?
<KingMastas> how
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • google-chrome图标出错怎么办？文字显示 设置-google-chrome  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474925 文字显示 设置-google-chrome zz: 逃离我的世界 — 2016-01-22 14:07
<onlylove1__> KingMastas: 要不要我用你密码踢你自己试下
<KingMastas> ....
<KingMastas> how to change the password?
<KingMastas> ..
<KingAM> I'm coming back
<KingMastas> o o
<KingAM> onlylove..hello\
<KingAM> Are you there?
<alexxxey> KingMastas, 你的密码是************？
<KingAM> 感觉这个不太稳定阿
<jiero> KingMastas,  /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD mynewpassword
<arm-arch> 今天下雪了
<jiero> 全国大雪
<jusss_> android上chroot后用xsdl开的x还能用fcitx输入中文, awesome!
<vamadir> 大家好！ 怎么阅读caj??
<jiero> vamadir,  网上能搜到的就是我们能告诉你的
<jiero> vamadir, 不存秘密
<jusss_> onlylove 我这下雪了
<jusss_> 还不小
<vamadir> jiero, 谢谢。就是你不知道
<jiero> vamadir, 我知道你可以 wine
<jiero> vamadir, 但是这类知识型的 -- 真没意思
<vamadir> jiero, 哦。 明白了。
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 要去吃饭了，还上irc吹水
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 对啊
<vamadir> jiero, 阿里旺旺和qq 一样吗
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 这刚几点啊.... cc MangHuoEr
<harajuku> iMadper: 帮我抽个奖
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 帮我抽个奖
<iMadper> harajuku: 呸
<jiero> vamadir ...
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 都三点了，快了
<MangHuoEr> HowIsItGoing: harajuku 我刚才提议赶快出门了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你来不?
<MangHuoEr> 可惜被大家否决了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不去，冷
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不来的话, 你的那个京东卡归我了啊
<MangHuoEr> HowIsItGoing: 来来来
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我说了不算，nancy不会给不来的发卡的。
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 来来来
<iMadper> harajuku: 给canonical的岗位推荐人选就是个sb
 * HowIsItGoing 而且肯定没几个钱
<harajuku> iMadper: 0_0
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 100呢
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 果然
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我可以去么? 0_0
<iMadper> harajuku: 我说的就是我, 真是个sb, 竟然给canonical推荐人
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 当然可以
<iMadper> harajuku: 来啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 貌似是发的.
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不过, 不能抽大奖了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 100卡是安慰奖
<iMadper> happyaron: 你不来, 卡归我了啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 大奖我也无爱
 * HowIsItGoing 工作10年，没中过奖
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 大奖我也无爱, 我就喜欢jd卡
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 贵组成都那个哥们儿也离职了?
<HowIsItGoing> 脸太黑，没招了
<iMadper> harajuku: 我们组有成都的?
<iMadper> harajuku: 你疯了吧?
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 都走了好几年了
<harajuku> iMadper: 又没说你...
<jiero> 成都的是王玉成么 - -
<iMadper> harajuku: 我刚刚也发现我自己看串行了...
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 前天遇到他和YG在我楼下
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 你还认识他？
<iMadper> harajuku: 然后你也加入了?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 加入了？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你不知道的小秘密多了去了
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: julianwa 王叔叔有人说认识你
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 见过一面吧之前
<harajuku> julianwa: 是你吧, 前天遇到的
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 嗯
<harajuku> ... ...
<MangHuoEr> 有啥奖啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 不是跟你说过了
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 一等奖小米净化器, 二等奖吸尘器, 三等奖电磁炉
<MangHuoEr> 不是把  HowIsItGoing 和 happyaron 的京东卡也放到奖池里面了么
<harajuku> iMadper: MangHuoEr HowIsItGoing 我司更穷, 年终奖是120块的亚马逊兑换码...
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 呸, 都tm是我的
 * MangHuoEr 出一个小米净器
<iMadper> harajuku: 120好啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 你知道现在帽帽啥样子嘛?
<harajuku> iMadper: 280红包扣税?
<iMadper> harajuku: 我那年就300了
<jiero> 现在 变成了 亚马逊 150 -50 券 * 12？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 300红包扣税？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 私信跟你说?
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 口胡，你在的时候也是288,不是280
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 为毛私信哪
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 哇 冤枉他了
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 对啊
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 为毛私信啊
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 快给帽帽道歉谢罪
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 不然说你分裂帽帽
<iMadper> harajuku: 快给帽帽道歉谢罪
<iMadper> harajuku: 不然说你分裂帽帽
<harajuku> 我错了
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 壕你们年会在哪吃？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 壕你们年会又在哪吃？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 呵呵, 三合露.
<iMadper> 楼
<onlylove1> harajuku: 怕毛，不就是分裂猫猫么，分就分了
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 南京一个很low的bar
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 竟然去南京…… 冻死你丫的
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 不过没顺路非诚勿扰一下么？
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 好些天前了
<luobo> 一帮人都认识
<luobo> 你们这是结党营私
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 真幸福
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 80%的budget花在路费上, 你说能幸福么?
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 双飞么？
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 来水撒
<harajuku> ...
<roylez> HowIsItGoing: 丫去东莞耍啊
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 东莞毛线
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 去双飞了？
<harajuku> ...
<Guest19444> part #ubuntu-cn
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 【Serious BUG】Ubuntu 键盘 input event 异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474930 【系统版本】 ：Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.16.0-59-generic x86_64) 【问题】 ： 1. 用 vi coding 的过程中，敲入 'p', 文本中疯狂的在键入 ‘pppppppppppp ....’ 2. 退出 文本窗口，回到任意可以输入
<gfxmode> 今天周五了
<WL_mutou> yeah，周五
<WL_mutou> 然而，明天还要上班
<cherrot> onlylove: 话说你在找工作么？ 考不考虑我司。。
<onlylove1> cherrot: 你司？鹅厂？看得上我这扔下server好几年的sa？
<onlylove1> cherrot: 我现在连cacti和nagios都要去现看文档
<cherrot> onlylove1: 小窗戳你了
<cherrot> onlylove1: 这是啥。。从没听说过。。
<onlylove1> cherrot: server监控端，监控server状态的
<onlylove1> cherrot: 会把server当前cpu 网络 硬盘状态画图
<cherrot> onlylove1: 这些我们要么用现有云服务 要么基于开源产品做了 可能传统企业更偏爱一些吧
<cherrot> onlylove1: face++ 运维和TSS都有hc，有木有意向～
<onlylove1> 那我也做不了啥了……我觉得我还是听 yunfan 的去改行做开发好了，维护做不下去了
<onlylove1> cherrot: 你们不是有云服务了么……
<onlylove1> cherrot: 还需要运维？
<cherrot> onlylove1: 内网小机房和私有云，TSS的话主力安防产品
<onlylove1> 那些东西dev捎带着就维护了吧
<citen> hello
<ubrl> citen:点点点. 17:53 新年快乐 : 15.25天 
<citen> ubrl:新年快乐
<ubrl> citen, 新年快乐在你身上，不明身份的人。  17:55
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点. 17:56 新年快乐 : 15.25天 
<citen> 有没有在研究android源码的？
<cherrot> onlylove1: 没兴趣的话就算了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 村长从国外考察回来后 : 村长从国外考察回来后村长对老婆说老外的女人在床上都叫呢,很撩人的哦。 晚上和老婆上床 ,老婆闭目无声 村长:"你怎么不叫?" 老婆高喊:"村长日人啦！！ "
<onlylove1> cherrot: 老实说，换工作只是想加点工资
<birdzhang> 不加工资没得活啊
<cherrot> onlylove1: 这不是废话么。。
<citen> 你们现在工资多少？
<citen> :-D
<onlylove1> cherrot: 我只是担心会坑了你司而已，我觉得我现在啥都不想做了
<onlylove1> cherrot: 多说一句，你司在拉钩的JD真吓人，精通****
<onlylove1> cherrot: 我现在看见精通的JD直接绕行
<citen> onlylove1:要求精通什么？
<cherrot> onlylove1: 比如精通什么？  话说我司一般还真要求精通
 * onlylove1 自认能力不够，不去祸害人
<onlylove1> cherrot: 精通python啊，精通一门脚本语言啊，精通bash/shell什么鬼，还把bash和shell分开
<cherrot> onlylove1: 运维的话可能需要开发，技术支持的话要求弱一些
<citen> 哦
<citen> bash和shell有什么区别？
<cherrot> onlylove1: 哈哈 hr不走心
<onlylove1> citen: bash是shell的一种
<cherrot> citen: bash is a shell implementation
<citen> 恩
<citen> 你们平时经常些shell吗？
<onlylove1> cherrot: 没事别飚鸟语，我这几天看见就头大，虽然明白啥意思
<onlylove1> 谁没事经常写，经常写那手动敲命令算了
<onlylove1> shell scripts不就是要复用和自动化么
<cherrot> onlylove1: 你管我..
<onlylove1> cherrot: 管不了
<citen> 为什么不直接写个程序搞定那些问题 :P
<onlylove1> cherrot: 和我一起去看MSDN吧
<citen> MSDN不是微软的吗
<citen> linux应该看什么帮助文档啊？
<cherrot> citen: shell难道不是程序么
<cherrot> citen: google
<citen> 我是说那种C C++代码
<onlylove1> cherrot: 乱指路，明明应该是 man
<citen> man能看linux api吗？
<onlylove1> citen: 只有c和c艹算代码？java表示不服
<cherrot> citen: 能啊
<citen> 我试试
<citen> openfile都没有
<cherrot> man malloc  如果不懂如何提问，请 /topic 参考提问的智慧
<citen> ...
<cherrot> 另外善用google
<onlylove1> cherrot: 还是你了解他，直接让他google好了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 做开发
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我做开发其实比做sa还坑……
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那没关系 来钱就好
<onlylove1> 下班下班
<arm-arch> 各位hentai, 晚上好呀
<birdzhang> 不是hentai
<birdzhang> →_→
<yunfan> birdzhang: girl?
<birdzhang> 男的就不能不是hentai吗
<birdzhang> 。。。
<birdzhang> 24k纯屌丝
<arm-arch> test
<ubrl> arm-arch:点点点. 18:33 新年快乐 : 15.23天 
<yunfan> birdzhang: 不能
<arm-arch> yunfan: xserver xsdl真是一个很棒打应用，你试过没
<yunfan> arm-arch: 那倒没有 干啥的
<arm-arch> android上的X11
<arm-arch> yunfan: 我就在android上开着erc
<yunfan>  要那个做什么 ？
<yunfan> 我是全terminal就行了
<arm-arch> 可以开些图形化的软件呀
<yunfan> arm-arch: 我不需要呀 我在linux上也只有浏览器需要X
<yunfan> 其他都是terminal
<yunfan> arm-arch: 你是jusss?
<arm-arch> yunfan: 嗯
<arm-arch> emacs没有X好多功能不能使用
<arm-arch> 还可以开个firefox
<birdzhang> 果然都是hentai，在这里讨论X(cha)
<birdzhang> 浏览器也cha，(⊙o⊙)…
<arm-arch> yunfan: 你的输入法也需要X吧
<arm-arch> 我现在在xsdl上开着emacs和fcitx，都能正常使用
<wenze1367> are there someone known snort?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32700.html 好消息也有坏消息 : 经纪人对剧作家说:"有好消息也有坏消息,你要先听哪一个?" 剧作家说:"先讲好消息吧。" 经纪人:"小黑很喜欢你的剧本,而且紧咬不放。" 剧作家说:"好极了,那坏消息呢?" 经纪人:"小黑是我家的那条狗。"
<cherrot> 割一下
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 好冷
<Freebuilder> 洗洗睡
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 目前还没有发布KDE桌面的16.04？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474932 一直使用KDE桌面的Ubuntu，即Kubuntu。所以16.04的KDE桌面发布后再用 zz: min2max — 2016-01-22 21:40
<huni> 你好
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-23
<^k^> 新  开源小工具 • 有什么地方可以类似"问答社区"那样,只不过"问答"换成"程序的测试评价"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474936 有什么地方可以类似"问答社区"那样,只不过"问答"换成"程序的测试评价" 自己写了一个程序,有什么地方可以找到一大群爱好者帮助测试? 类似"问答社区
<^k^>  ─> "那样,发个问题,就有一大群人看到,热心人回答. 印象中有一些IT爱好者专门把测试各种软 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pBaIRvSeAADXbHO4oj4AALrLQJshaQAANeE877.jpg 为了自由,即使蛋疼我也豁出去了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 不同机器上的显卡驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474938 我把Ubuntu14.04 LTS安装在U盘上，在一台机器上安装闭源NVIDIA显卡驱动没有问题，U盘差在另外一台机器上显卡驱动就挂了，根本进不去，怎么解决这种问题呢 zz: andilern — 2016-01-23 10:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小女接电话 : 一天,小女接一电话:要找冬梅。听小女对他说:你要是找雪梅,我还可以为你指点一二（雪梅是我情同姐妹的同学,两家距离较近,几乎天天见面）,可你要找的是冬梅,我实在无能无力了,之后很无奈的挂了电话。
<yunfan> wuliao
<CyrusYzGTt> 無聊
<CyrusYzGTt> 无聊
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: ni zai na?
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ni shuo ne
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *bz?)k[rs*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *tEmE$v5"*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: i dont know
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ i also that you say wold
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7332.html 结婚纪念日 : 有一位同事请求老板星期六放他一天假:"这是我的结婚纪念日,我还从未和我妻子一起庆祝过呢！ " 老板动了恻隐之心,破天荒同意了。 老板一走,我问同事:"你结婚多久了?" "到这个周末正好一年。"同事说。
<^k^> 新  华北校区 • 北京语言大学  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474939 http://www.blcu.edu.cn/ 北语第一贴 zz: hncsltok — 2016-01-23 14:12
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 问题：未找到'isusb'命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474940 大家好，小弟第一次发帖，求大神指点，今天刚装上14.04按照视频说明需要输入isusb指令，然后出现如下提示说未找到‘isusb’命令，去网上查说是缺少包‘usbutils（main）’，请问是这样吗？如果是，
<^k^>  ─> 能给我资源吗？ zz: 山雨欲来风满楼 — 2016-01-23 16:26
<yunfan> fua
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 到处都是广告 :     两个老人坐在公园的长椅上. "活着真累, 到处都是广告." "您可以选用我们公司的广告消除器. 使用它, 你就能回到一个没有广告的时代. 价格便宜, 而且是最新技术....
<jusss> 想买个平板，有啥推荐的没
<jusss> test
<ubrl> jusss:点点点. 19:47 新年快乐 : 14.18天 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3363.html 分手 : 甲:我和我的女友分手了。 乙:为什么? 甲:我说了不该说的话。 乙:什么? 甲:我说我以后一定要找一个像她那样的女孩做老婆。
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 如何在没有bois芯片的迷你pc上怎么把ubuntu刷成windows？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474941 这个小pc我把所有按键都试过了，基本可以确定没有bois芯片，网上有一个装载镜像的视频使用另一台安装linux的电脑通过usb先进行装载镜像，这里是参考链接http://d
<^k^>  ─> eveloper.dji.com/cn/manifold/videos/，我想把他刷成windows，这个该怎么操作？跪求大神 zz: 山雨欲 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu安装codeblocks失败，导致无法使用sudo apt-get -f install  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474942 输入命令：sudo apt-get -f install 然后： Code: sudo: unable to resolve host SL Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcti
<^k^>  ─> ng dependencies... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   codeblocks-contrib The following packages …
<majormeng1989> 冷死了。。
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 更改开机默认亮度的方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474946 大家知道，ubuntu在开机时默认亮度总是最大，有没有什么方法改变开机默认亮度呢？ 当然可以!!!（以下冒号后面的都是命令） 首先我们进入/sys/class/backlight/这个目录 ： cd /sys/class/backlight/ 看看里面的
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 比舅舅 : 有三个孩子在一起夸耀自己的舅舅。甲:"我舅舅是大学的教授,人们特尊敬他,每次打招呼都称他教授先生。"乙:"那算什么,我舅舅是主教,人们谈论起他的时候都尊称'主教大人'。"丙:"你们都不算什么,我舅舅有二百多公斤,别人见了他,都大声叫道:'我的上帝／
<^k^>  ─> 。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求解sudo ./nvflash --read APP system.img --bl ardbeg/fastboot  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474947 小弟新手，在网上查了一些感觉依然没有真正理解命令 sudo ./nvflash --read APP system.img --bl ardbeg/fastboot.bin --go 求大神心情好就费费心吧 zz: 山雨欲来风满楼 — 2016-01-24 11:12
<yunfan> 帝都下雪了没
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 禁止游泳 : 在法庭上。法官问:"被告,当原告下河游泳的时候,你为什么乘机偷走了他的衣服?""因为,要知道,那个地方是禁止游泳的,法官先生。"
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • Mozilla Firefox 浏览器，检测到什么错误？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474948 1>.浏览器输入网址： https ://www.1688.com 2>.浏览器出现，对话框（图）。 网址输入栏，也由加密变成了不加密了。 问题： 1.浏览检测到什么，才会有这个对话框（图）？ 2.
 * szrkhl  hello
<szrkhl> q
<reverland> 好像ubuntu源里fcitx rime半角全角切换不管用。。。刚改了下配置文件重启才起作用。。
<reverland> 打字打出来是一堆unicode字符。。。
<reverland> 然后现在改了切换不成全角了。。。
<reverland> ਖ਼
<reverland> ☯
<reverland> 好玩。。就是alt键被xchat截获了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 现在的寒流，最适合弄 冷风 oc
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教个装parafly的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474949 要装parafly，新立得，软件中心里都没有，sudo apt-get intall也没有parafly http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/wily/parafly 里有parafly，下面三个都需要装吗？ zz: shawrain — 2016-01-24 15:39
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • Rime 1.2 for Ubuntu 14.04 deb 安装包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474950 制作方法，参考 https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8102ea069ba58a0815b1 上的安装脚本，到各自网站下载最新源代码包。然后制作成deb包 for x64 only 百度云 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pKqsXD5 提取密码 w63h 安装
<^k^>  ─> 方法：下载解压，共36个deb文件 Code: cd Downloads/rime/ sudo dpkg -i libgoogle-glog*.deb libkyotocabinet* …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mlCIe-bvAAEv-NiKhGMAALrCQItf3kAATAQ141.jpg 怕新郎逃跑
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • GNOME设置在哪  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474951 GNOME设置在哪，我是说，GNOME-SHELL的设置 zz: aukomn — 2016-01-24 20:33
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu下加密U盘等可移动存储设备（给初学者）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474952 1：sudo apt-get install cryptsetup (安装软件) 2：dmesg | tail -20 （显示当前U盘挂在哪里，例如[33888.066470] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk，我们可以看到当前U盘在sdb） 3：此步可省略！检
<^k^>  ─> 查坏道sudo badblocks -c 10240 -s -w -t random -v /dev/sdb （耗时较长，500G需要好几个小时） 4：创 …
<elaiven_> 有什么好玩的聊天室吗？
<Freebuilder> 亚马逊电子书今日特价书竟然有 20 本
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助~有什么方法可以将鼠标右键禁用掉~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474954 求助~有什么方法可以将鼠标右键禁用掉~我的系统是lubuntu14.04 zz: yaozhu — 2016-01-24 22:19
<arm-arch> 晚上好
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-16
<lishoujun> zao
<Madper> lishoujun: 早.
<Madper> imtxc: 早.
<Madper> imtxc: 有没有sit的大笔记本, 没人要的, 显卡好就行, 多重多破都无所谓.
<Madper> claw-obese: ^^
<Madper> claw-obese: 同问.
<claw-obese> Madper, 不晓得有没有人要
<onlylove> Madper: 你穷到问别人要笔记本的地步了？
<Madper> onlylove: 我一直就这样啊
<onlylove> 结婚真是件可怕的事情
<Madper> onlylove: 我tm来canonical三年了, 都没买过电脑
 * Madper 穷逼一个
<Madper> claw-obese: imtxc: 大哥大姐赏台电脑把.
<claw-obese> Madper, 到第三年不是有3w RMB换机器么
 * onlylove 等夏天看看fujitsu的新本子
 * claw-obese 好饿啊
 * claw-obese 还是粉色的笔记本好哇
<Madper> claw-obese: 一会儿吃饺子
<Madper> onlylove: 还等富士通啊
<onlylove> Madper: u904不错，然而并没有买，现在过时了
<onlylove> Madper: 看看下一个
<onlylove> Madper: 不好就不买了
<Madper> claw-obese: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6853827/   hmmm
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 中亚Prime会员:CeraVe Moisturizing Cream 保湿修复滋润霜 453g*3个 ￥220.92+￥26.28含税免邮（约￥250）_亚马逊海外购优惠_什么值得买
<Madper> claw-obese: 这是要让人用一辈子的节奏啊
<onlylove> Madper: 现在的4200M还能再用几年
<claw-obese> Madper, 都能吃了。。。
<Madper> claw-obese: 3斤...
<Madper> claw-obese: 涮火锅都够了
<claw-obese> Madper, ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<Madper> claw-obese: 我还是用别的凑单吧, 3斤受不了
<Madper> claw-obese: 海外购200才免邮, 不爽啊
<claw-obese> Madper, 仰慕 prime 大佬
<Madper> claw-obese: 买双鞋子, 运费就值回票价了
<Madper> yuning: 早. 大佬.
<yuning> Madper, 早
<onlylove> 联想个渣渣，我刚还在想电脑没装国产软件，为毛会弹广告
<claw-obese> 猹猹
<yuning> 迅哥是你么迅哥?
<claw-obese> Madper, https://www.google.com/maps/place/%E7%BA%A2%E5%B8%BD%E8%BD%AF%E4%BB%B6%EF%BC%88%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC%EF%BC%89%E6%9C%89%E9%99%90%E5%85%AC%E5%8F%B8/@39.9137605,116.4573165,16z/data=!4m12!1m6!3m5!1s0x0:0x38c98e8eb1d2748f!2z5YyX5Lqs5ZiJ6YeM5aSn6YWS5bqX!8m2!3d39.9139168!4d116.4582177!3m4!1s0x0:0xa98b261fe2f40cf9!8m2!3d39.9159113!4d116.4607443
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Google Maps
<claw-obese> Madper, 红帽咋在FFC了
<Madper> claw-obese: FFC是啥? 你给的连接上面连个标记都没, 就是张大地图
<Madper> claw-obese: 不知道你指的是地图上的哪个位置..
<claw-obese> Madper, http://img.vim-cn.com/6b/d5c29aa76c986bc68f7838f95d5ccd6be893d8.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<claw-obese> Madper, FFC是北京财富中心啊，SUSE的老巢啊
<Madper> claw-obese: 几年前
<claw-obese> 虽然 SUSE 要搬了……
<Madper> claw-obese: 多年以前, rh在那里的.
<claw-obese> 抵抗不住资本的侵蚀
<claw-obese> Madper, 酱……
<Madper> claw-obese: 后来才去芳草地的. 芳草地比融科9F早.
<Madper> claw-obese: 所以芳草地装修逗比融科9F新/好. 里面是个环形 (很绕)
<Madper> claw-obese: 不过融科10F很赞啊我觉得
<claw-obese> Madper, 想念融科啊，想念物理研究所的食堂
<Madper> claw-obese: 当初装修好了谁都不想上10F
<Madper> claw-obese: 跳过去啊. 我给你推荐岗位啊?
<claw-obese> Madper, 融科10F……我就待了一个月啊
<Madper> claw-obese: 人肉空气净化器?
<Madper> claw-obese: 人肉甲醛处理器?
<claw-obese> Madper, 差不多吧
<Madper> claw-obese: 辛苦你了
<claw-obese> Madper, 虽然有 Sandy 小姐接放除甲醛的净化器，但是我知道那万一没毛线用
<Madper> claw-obese: 你竟然认识sandy....
<Madper> claw-obese: 那咱来可能同时在rh待过?
<claw-obese> Madper, 好歹在rh待了一年多...前台不认识怎么混
<Madper> claw-obese: 果然我要的带奶酪的面包片都是被你抢走了
<claw-obese> Madper, 嘁
 * Madper 要大开杀戒了
<yunfan> onlylove: 有多可怕 结婚
<yunfan> 富士通有个 很小的umpc我比较喜欢 但是价格太黑了 额
 * claw-hunting 吃饭咯，饿死了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你没看 Madper 都穷的到处要笔记本了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你应该不需要笔记本，只要一个能上网的设备就够用了
<yunfan> onlylove: 还要有键盘
<yunfan> “人民群众喜闻乐见，你不喜欢，你算老几？”
<onlylove> yunfan: 键盘啊，你看弄个gh60如何，比poker便宜多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 当然不u如何了  如果只是追求上网就好 自然会是小设备 小设备的键盘要考虑便携
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你去弄带键盘的bb吧，本来还想文曲星什么的
<yunfan> onlylove: 弄啊 话说文曲星的键盘 带硅胶那种手感还行啊
<yunfan> 当然最好能有黑莓那种 像 typo2
<onlylove> yunfan: 文曲星键盘太软，最好是那种带塑料壳的那种
<claw-joyful> 吃饱了开心
<yunfan> onlylove: 有几个版本  也有带塑料壳的 你说的是那批硅胶的
<yuning> 文曲星pc1100是当年最赞的, 键盘耐用, 用非钮扣电池成本也低
<yunfan> yuning: 难道经典机型不是pc1000a ?
<yunfan> 不过最牛逼是 nc2600 我有个女同学的那个机器长期被我借来写代码  一般机器没办法全部加载三国的源码 她那个可以直接打开编辑保存 额
<onlylove> 我就知道文曲星的CPU是6502其它的一概不知
<yunfan> 当时真是感觉有钱真好
<yunfan> 那你知道lava语言么
<onlylove> yunfan: 有这么好的女同学，为何你还单身
<Madper> yunfan: 直接等tcl生产的黑莓android手机?
<yunfan> onlylove: 人家是副市长的千金 咱可不敢高攀 怕惹祸
<yunfan> Madper: 看价格 价格高 像nokia这种 才懒得捧他臭脚哩
<Madper> yunfan: 有了孩子一切都好说.
<Madper> yunfan: 孩子不能没有爸爸啊
<yunfan> Madper: 也有可能是我肉体消失呢
<yunfan> 当时我正在研究南海填岛 总算没白费心思
<yunfan> 当年我的脑洞比现在大多了
<claw-joyful> 南海填岛。。
<yunfan> 恩 当年我拿着等深线图到处找适合填岛的地方 :D
<yunfan> 还想着可以成立个类似东印度公司那种集团 可以拥有适当武装 引入外国人投资 什么的
<yuning> yunfan, 可能我记错型号了
<yunfan> yuning: 额
<yunfan> http://openag.media.mit.edu/open-source/  有人有兴趣复制咩  onlylove
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Open Source Communities
<onlylove> yunfan: 这就你那鱼菜共生加强版？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个不是 是mit的  不过跟我理念基本一致 这个哪里有鱼
<onlylove> yunfan: 看上去不错，不过在小白鼠弄明白植物生长过程中发生了啥之前，我还是倾向土壤
<yunfan> 联系了个新西兰人 准备做这个 把数据跟我共享
<yunfan> onlylove: 你就是不懂还保守 你吃的生菜 超市卖的 基本都是水陪的
<yunfan> 所以有问题你也早就入坑了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你家水培的萝卜还TM带着泥
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪里有泥
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边超市萝卜都带着泥，洗干净的要加钱
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只说生菜 萝卜比较少见水陪的
<yunfan> 目前商业化水陪的 好像没什么根用菜
<onlylove> yunfan: 现代科学连时令菜和反季节菜的区别都搞不定，你和我说你很懂？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我承认，我是不懂
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不就行了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你懂，你倒是讲讲明白
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51092
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Windows 10升级bug导致Bash的 Ctrl-C失效
<onlylove> 早晚有一天，windows要变winux
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有什么好讲的 我已经跟你说了超市生菜的情况啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，不是所有植物都能水培
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不喜欢吃生菜
<onlylove> yunfan: 你别拿我不吃的东西给我讲
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只说了生菜这一种 用来证明你已经吃了水陪了 又没说你吃的所有菜都是 你这个逻辑真的很有问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后呢，豆芽还都水培的呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 比生菜早多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以你说的倾向不成立 除非你都不吃
<yunfan> 否则你已经吃了一些了 多吃少吃有啥区别
<onlylove> yunfan: 抛开剂量谈毒性都是耍流氓
<onlylove> yunfan: 我倾向用土壤，是因为在已知情况下，大部分在土里长的没问题，至于豆芽，本来就是那样的，没打算让它扎根就
<yunfan> onlylove: 瞎扯 土壤也有有毒的啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 营养液会有缺失问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 缺失元素
<yunfan> onlylove: 缺的长不起来 放心 交付不到你手上
<yunfan> 商业的都是专家在搞 缺不缺他比你清楚多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 谁和你说缺长不起来的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你上学的时候老师没给你讲微量元素？
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，专家给解释下反季节菜？
<onlylove> yunfan: 专家不是万能的
<onlylove> yunfan: 换句话说，专家也在摸着石头过河，只不过专家走的比你远一点
<yunfan> onlylove: 专家确实不是万能的 但是应该比你我在这个领域要能一点
<onlylove> yunfan: 既然不是全知全能，自然会有疏漏，软件还有bug呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 没说他万能啊 明明他在农业比你懂得多 你又不肯承认 也不采信
<yunfan> 就算你就是不相信 那也没事 你倒是自己也去学下相关知识嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不采信，那又如何，我没说他比我懂得少啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不采信，是因为他没说服力
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不服就不服呗
<yunfan> 当年义和团也不服 结果如何大家都知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 共产党当年也不服
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要说这个，你现在造反看看？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你咋不说李自成呢
<violetzijing> 233333
<yunfan> onlylove: 共产党可不代表落后生产力哦
<onlylove> yunfan: 那义和团就代表咯？
<yunfan> onlylove: 难道不是?
<onlylove> yunfan: 要我说，满清才算
<onlylove> yunfan: 那为何最后满清入关了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 当时汉族再怎么差，生产力比满族强吧？
<yunfan> onlylove: 好好好 你继续吃土壤培不就行了 我跟你真是无话
<percyc> 朋友们，这不是技术的话题么？
<BinLi> Madper: 现在邮件客户端哪个好用，cloudmagic 已经开始收费了
<Madper> BinLi: polymail
<Madper> BinLi: 现在不交钱就不推送了是吧?  cc imtxc
<BinLi> Madper: 我看 是 14天免费试用
<Madper> BinLi: 试用早就试了, 结束了也不收费
<Madper> BinLi: 就是不给推送了好像?
<neil_cn> 满清入关不是明朝生产力不行. 而是明朝政府没钱
<Madper> chihchun: 大佬, 如果我要build一个pi2的ubuntu core image, 然后要用自己的gadget.snap 应该怎么做? sudo ubuntu-image -w  -c stable --extra-snaps pi2_16.04-0.17_armhf.snap -o pi2-serial.image pi2-serial-slot2.model 会提示我找不到这个snap文件, 但是就在当前目录下啊.
<lishoujun> hello all  我有一个32位的debian sid  如何升级到64位？
<abc_> 32 位怕是要重新安装
<Madper> lishoujun: 重装吧
<Madper> lishoujun: 太难了
<lishoujun> 哦
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-17
<genophy_> 第一次发现这里不足60人
<lishoujun> zao
<genophy_> 早
<onlylove> violetzijing_: 小伙子，来个漂亮点的笔记本
<violetzijing_> onlylove, 八星八钻粉色的hello kitty键盘五彩跑马灯
<onlylove> claw-starving: 换个
<claw-starving> onlylove, 加上自动播放「苍茫的天涯是你的爱」这个功能
<claw-starving> 吃饭吃饭
<onlylove> claw-hunting: 捣乱
<onlylove> claw-hunting: 小伙子不乖
<yunfan> onlylove: 我给你找到个适合你的
<yunfan> onlylove: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzIxMjI2NDEyMA==&mid=2649971840&idx=1&sn=4e77f01bd7e18042634d77d710e26d0a&chksm=8f4f4957b838c0416aba9dd1f10cf4a7601c578080670d03eaf1a097ed65619469b2035e547d&mpshare=1&scene=1&srcid=0117OR0DJeyPJvMGYd6UZ6qE&pass_ticket=kuwXi2y3jauKI5RbUAXr%2BsvN2P0jZQXGKBs6XqClSMUNEtObMCk4G6iHLU3pIFby#rd
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 每个人心中都有桃花源 | 七约2017会员招募
<yunfan> onlylove: 连农药化肥都不用的 应该符合你需求
<onlylove> yunfan: 该打药打药，谁闲的去捉虫子，养殖天敌，效率咋样不知道，还要再学习昆虫养殖技术，不一样的虫子天敌不一样，天敌会不会打架，会不会被鸟啥的吃了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要知道，有些植物根系不耐涝，你水培会烂根
<onlylove> yunfan: 昨天看见个游戏，人力资源机
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后玩了下，感觉像在写汇编
<yunfan> onlylove: 烂根那个跟氧气有关系 土陪的一样有这个问题 看来你农学知识比我还少
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后呢，充氧么，水里能溶解的氧气就那么点
<onlylove> yunfan: 土培有问题好解决，水培你来个方案
<claw-joyful> Guest41639, http://img.vim-cn.com/05/86a49e588932cbe8d30b4661cc78e28f156b02.jpg
<claw-joyful> Guest41639, 鹪鹩（读作jiāo liáo，学名：Troglodytes troglodytes）果然我猜对了
<Guest41639> ....
<Guest41639> claw-joyful: 这个名字已经有人用了
<claw-joyful> Guest41639, what a pity.
<claw-joyful> Guest41639, 你可以跟我一样加后缀嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 都好解决 只是出人出钱的问题
<yunfan> MangHuo_wren: manguo
<rokite> why?
<rokite> cler
<rokite> exit
<MangHuo_wren> Madper|AFK: awk 大师早
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_1601559
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 云南一贪官潜逃13年躲农村种地，凌晨三四点起床干农活_一号专案_澎湃新闻-The Paper
<yunfan> onlylove: 哈
<yunfan> onlylove: 根本就是扯淡  在云南 随便走走就去缅甸了
<onlylove> yunfan: 云南好大的吧，万一是和四川交界的地方呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 那文章里有地名
<danzizi> hi
<ubrl> danzizi:点点点.  17:30
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-18
<lishoujun> 早
<netsnail> zsh
<Madper|AFK> claw-otaku: 你每天换名字多麻烦, 为啥不直接在设置里面改?
<claw-otaku> Madper|AFK, 懒
<yunfan> claw-languid: 换名字干嘛
<claw-languid> yunfan, 换后缀而已
<claw-languid> yunfan, 表达暂时的心情
<yunfan> claw-languid: 那也是换 换jj不也只是个累赘么
<claw-languid> yunfan, 那不一样，换个镶钻 jj 会很贵
<yunfan> claw-languid: 反正都是换 意义不一样 你的岛国ip是代理还是站点
<claw-languid> yunfan, 代理
<yunfan> 速度如何 看youtube能到哪个清晰度不卡
<onlylove> 不换ultrabook了，普通的本子一样用……
<claw-languid> yunfan, 速度还行？720p吧。。不怎么看 youtube
<claw-languid> onlylove, 怎么能不换呢！一定要换粉色的
<onlylove> claw-languid: 我不是娘炮，谢谢
<claw-languid> 日本 IT 公司会有女性吗？一个疑问
<onlylove> claw-languid: 夏普肯定有
<onlylove> claw-languid: 其他的不知道
<onlylove> claw-languid: NTT也有
<onlylove> claw-languid: 然而日本的纯IT公司是啥我还不清楚
<claw-languid> onlylove, 遇到一个叫 Yasuko 的，我的日语直觉告诉我这是个女性
<yunfan> 也有可能是伪娘
<yunfan> 对了 国内哪个众筹平台最大 最靠谱？
<yunfan> 有个老外想搞个项目 在国内众筹
<yunfan> 我帮他找个平台
<claw-languid> 伪娘不会在名字上做手脚吧，除非小野妹子这种
<yunfan> 谁知道 伪娘又不能以常理度之
<onlylove> Yasuko，中文是啥
<October252> 只是个读音
<claw-languid> 康子
<claw-languid> 靖子
<yunfan> 你那个一个月多少钱
<claw-languid> 泰子　安子　恭子
<yunfan> 这个idcfcloud好像是一个一个加起来算价钱的 我看得头大
<yunfan> 而且他英文界面还用日元标价 真是的
<October252> 来个阳刚的翻译
<claw-languid> やすこ
<claw-languid> 找不到阳刚的翻译
<claw-languid> 我的输入法只能帮我到这里了
<yunfan> 南子
<yunfan> 子姓可是比较贵族的
<claw-languid> 不啊，一般叫xxx子的不是女的么
<yunfan> 贵族家也生女儿啊
<_abc> 小伙子
<yunfan> 子见南子 那个南子就是子姓的女的
<yunfan>  onlylove 我也可以有地了 我家里准备买几亩地
<October252> 斗地主
<claw-languid> yunfan, 地主啊
<onlylove> _abc: 你要不要这么一针见血
<_abc> onlylove: :)
 * _abc 睡午觉
<yunfan> claw-languid: 几亩地恐怕只能算中农吧  斗地主也要按基本法啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要当地主了，我连刨食的地都没
<claw-languid> yunfan, 不不不我只会仰慕地主，我个无产阶级斗不起地主啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你家里有的是 我又不是在上海买 真是的
<onlylove> yunfan: 中农也要斗，只有贫农最光荣
<yunfan> claw-languid: 那你咋不回家买 都是矫情
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家里有毛线
<claw-languid> yunfan, 我家里有毛线
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家在城乡结合部，去哪找地
<yunfan> onlylove: 那毛主席家也是富农成分呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 你以为我家买的是家边上的么 我家也是城乡结合部啊
<claw-languid> yunfan, 我家在山沟里，去哪里找地
<onlylove> yunfan: 人是毛主席，你是么
<claw-languid> yunfan, 人是毛主席，你是么
<yunfan> claw-languid: 我家也是山沟 不过你甘肃人 地大大的有啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是江主席
<claw-languid> yunfan, 到处都是坡，哪里有地啊
<October252> 现在地主这么敏感啊
<October252> 打土豪算了
<yunfan> claw-languid: 少来了 你问问 imtx 他也是甘肃的
<yunfan> 中国有个 腾冲线  你们在西边的人 地都不少
<yunfan> 动不动几百亩的
<claw-languid> yunfan, 都是80度的坡啊，哪里有地
<October252> 那些土地太难种地了
<yunfan> 我信你才有鬼呢
<claw-languid> yunfan, imtxc 也肯定没地，不信拖来问
<yunfan> 瞎说 不是地难种 只是有些地方缺水
<MangHuo_wren> claw-languid: 我有啊
<yunfan> claw-languid: 他确实有 上次还说可以给我借几百亩来用
<claw-languid> MangHuo_wren, 卧槽
<MangHuo_wren> yunfan: 瞎说
<yunfan> 但是那边没水倒是个问题
<MangHuo_wren> yunfan: 几亩
<claw-languid> MangHuo_wren, 卧槽
<October252> 没水怎么种地？
<yunfan> MangHuo_wren: 对 是几千亩 我说错了
<onlylove> MangHuo_wren: 打倒  MangHuo_wren 地主
<claw-languid> MangHuo_wren, 地主
<MangHuo_wren> .....
<yunfan> 没水也可以种
<yunfan> 种火棘就是了
<October252> 水是生命之源
<claw-languid> yunfan, 我们那边的山上种的都是草啊
<yunfan> 火棘在沙漠都能长 还怕人住的地方没有么
<October252> 没水种子都发不了芽
<claw-languid> yunfan, 苜蓿啊
<yunfan> claw-languid: 那就放羊 人手不够就生娃 一年一窝
<yunfan> claw-languid: 多吃点生双胞胎的药 一次三胎 两年一次
<claw-languid> yunfan, 农民比我们富啊，人家早进城不放羊了
<October252> 要致富，少生孩子多修路
<onlylove> 不知道那植物在戈壁生长不
<yunfan> 戈壁估计是什么都长u了了
<yunfan> 反正火棘还挺不错
<yunfan> MangHuo_wren: 你那里可以考虑下
<claw-languid> 你们真的以为我们那边山上种地么。。。
<MangHuo_wren> yunfan: 我那里就是 claw-languid  那里啊
<yunfan> 我同事跟我说 宁夏那些种枸杞的 动不动就是几百万
<yunfan> MangHuo_wren: 原来是一块啊 你妹妹？
<claw-languid> 你妹
<yunfan> 哦 是你阿姨
<claw-languid> 结界
<onlylove> yunfan: claw-languid 说他是男的
<claw-languid> MangHuo_wren, Madper|AFK 我是不是一个年轻的小伙子
<October252> 枸杞最近好像在国外很火
<yunfan> onlylove: 鬼知道呢 就算是 也可以割掉
<October252> 枸杞不是粮食作物，估计别的也不行
<onlylove> yunfan: 虽然我认为小伙子并不会用粉色的电脑
<Madper|AFK> claw-languid: 少年郎, 你是个男孩子你自己不知道嘛?
<Madper|AFK> claw-languid: 只是有点儿娘炮而已
<claw-languid> Madper|AFK, 老子是个铮铮铁骨的汉子，什么时候娘了
<claw-languid> 喜欢粉色有错吗
<October252> 没有错
<claw-languid> 对嘛
<yunfan> October252: 种粮食发财的没有几个 都是种其他发财
<yunfan> claw-languid: 割了
<yunfan> claw-languid: 你的twitter我可是研究过的
<claw-languid> yunfan, 我知道啊
<claw-languid> yunfan, 但是这跟我是个年轻帅气的小伙子没有任何冲突啊
<October252> 每年新闻联播不是经常报道种粮大户吗
<onlylove> yunfan: 种粮食发财，粮食就要改名叫经济作物了
<October252> 经济作物，比如棉花
<October252> 不能吃的
<October252> 榨油可以吃……
<October252> 如果都去种不能吃的经济作物，那我们就有粮食危机了
<claw-languid> yunfan, 我老家只能种土豆
<claw-languid> 还有部分胡麻
<yunfan> claw-languid: 要么你是盗号的 要么是跟女朋友共用
<October252> 听说最近国家提倡用土豆代替大米
<claw-languid> yunfan, 我老婆才不上推呢
<yunfan> October252: 粮食跟棉花一样贵 就不用担心粮食危机了 之所以危机不就是因为价格抬不上去么
<October252> 过几十年，我们要是抛弃传统，就和老外一样天天吃土豆泥了～～
<onlylove> yunfan: 算了，别争了，大概只是有点少女心
<yunfan> onlylove: 毛线的 有的细节只能是女的
<October252> 这个就要看国家扶植了
<onlylove> yunfan: 人已经执意说自己是男的了，就别争了，没结果的
<onlylove> yunfan: 就当他男的就是，网络上没有女性
<October252> 粮食酿酒就挺贵的嘛
<October252> 粮食值不值钱呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不行 我要发动人肉了
<yunfan> October252: 主要是政治原因刻意打压粮食价格 古代粮食没这么见
<onlylove> yunfan: 你现在就算扒出他身份证性别是女，他也会说自己是男的，别争了
<October252> 城镇化的副作用吧
<October252> 为啥要消灭农村
<claw-languid> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> October252: 因为农村是贫穷落后的代表
<onlylove> October252: 虽然现在有些农村比城镇还富有
<onlylove> October252: 其实和农村本身关系不大，只是个靶子
 * claw-languid 背单词
<October252> 农村富有了还是农村吗
<onlylove> October252: 此农村非彼农村
<October252> 或者说不干农活的还是农村么
<yunfan> October252: 不是消灭农村 是消灭农民
<yunfan> October252: 因为农业不需要那么多人
<October252> 那人去哪里呢
<yunfan> October252: 不干农活那就是镇了  所以村镇都是一起提
<onlylove> October252: 农民工
<October252> 进城务工么
<yunfan> 城镇化呗  不过老实说 我也不知道这么多农民要去哪里
<yunfan> 所以说虽然计划生育造成人口红利降低 未必不是好事
<October252> 农民工需要那么多吗？
<yunfan> 需要
<yunfan> 也可以在家就地加工啊
<onlylove> October252: 需要不需要不知道，就知道不给发工资
<Madper|AFK> 农民工需要那么多吗？  <--  需要
<yunfan> 比如imtxc那生产土豆 直接卖土豆太便宜 有个小厂子生产薯片不就卖得好多了
<Madper|AFK> October252: 深圳等地闹过好多次农民工慌啊
<yunfan> 或者生产初级的 粉条啥的
<October252> 我说的是那些本身就是农民的人
<claw-languid> yunfan, 我们那边生产薯片薯条淀粉粉条
<yunfan> claw-languid: 你的话不可信 我已经不相信你了
<claw-languid> yunfan, 2333
<Madper|AFK> lol
<yunfan> October252: 农民工第一代都是农民本身啊
<claw-languid> yunfan, 你可以去搜嘛
<onlylove> October252: 本身就是农民，因为城镇化，没有土地，只好进城务工，真正的无产阶级
<October252> 深圳的农村很富有啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 也不是没有土地 我那里人均不到一亩地 人家地没有丢照样打工啊
<yunfan> 打工一个月2000都比在家好多了
<yunfan> 鬼才种地呢
<claw-languid> yunfan, 你看甘肃哪个地方只能生产土豆，那就是我和 MangHuo_wren 的老家了
<October252> 那个谁说的，工人阶级是最有觉悟的阶级
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那还论亩，我小时候就论分
<yunfan> claw-languid: 你是大片子
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是不到一亩
<onlylove> yunfan: 我意思是我那早就不到一亩了
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且包括菜地哦 可不是你们北方的大平原
<October252> 那我们的社会觉悟要提高了啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我们连菜地都没
<yunfan> October252: 工人阶级要有觉悟 1949就不会站错队了
<claw-languid> onlylove, 种花盆里
<yunfan> onlylove: 那没办法
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 人均不到一亩好少啊
<yunfan> claw-languid: 穷人哪里有花盆 是种泡沫箱子里
<onlylove> claw-languid: 你……咋知道的
<October252> 我家算上我，一亩四分地
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 难道你帝都人均很多？
<October252> 三口人
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 我老家那边人均一亩多呢
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 你老家不是帝都么
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 不是啊, 我后搬来帝都的
<Madper|AFK> October252: 你户口还在你们村嘛?
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 那你老家哪里
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 衡水, 冀州市, 旁边的小村
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 是不是山区？
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 不是.
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 没山
<yunfan> 衡水老白干是不是那的
<October252> 原来读书时在啊
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 是.
<yunfan> 那没山怎么地那么少 难道人口百万
<October252> 好多年没重新分地了
<yunfan> 对了 我们那人均不到一亩地 可是我们人口还不到十万 cc onlylove
<claw-languid> 要来打土豪分田地了么
<yunfan> 我倒是真想在青海或者蒙古搞个草场放牧
<yunfan> 用太阳能充电手机笔记本
<October252> 地不是按村里算么
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 网呢?
<October252> 没网络，你咋活
<October252> 这就是城市化
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 很多地方都有网络啊 移动4G办个199一个月的无限流量就是了
<yunfan> 我看不看视频无所谓的 所以对网络带宽没啥要求
<October252> 没信号啊
<yunfan> 好多地方有啊 我是知道有才有这想法
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: git clone 半小时...
<October252> 只能听广播
<onlylove> October252: 卫星
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: 卫星延迟高也就算了, 流量还贵
<yunfan> 我们那好多养蜜蜂的 这会儿应该就去云南 青海了
<October252> 卫星上网怎么收费
<yunfan> 而且养蜜蜂挺赚钱
<yunfan> October252: 那个玩不起 你去查海事卫星的价格就知道了
<onlylove> Madper|AFK: 在没GSM的地方，卫星是唯一可行的方案
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: 是啊, 我知道啊, 但是也不好用
<October252> 等待铱星公司的卫星吧
<onlylove> 铱星还活着？
<October252> 按照我国的进度，gsm 会不会淘汰啊
<October252> 最近 space X 不是很射卫星了么
<Madper|AFK> October252: 啥输入法?
<October252> Google 拼音
<Madper|AFK> October252: 你这错字音和型都不接近
<Madper|AFK> October252: 啊.
<Madper|AFK> October252: 我还以为你有特殊的输入法呢. 这里有个用仓颉的, 有个用二笔的
<onlylove> October252: 有可能，因为没人的地方不需要信号
<October252> 有时候容易按错候选词哈
<onlylove> October252: gprs实在太慢
<MangHuo_wren> claw-languid: 扇贝单词书那个 js 好写么
<October252> 慢，但是省流量啊
<claw-languid> MangHuo_wren, 不难写，就是找地方调 API
<claw-languid> MangHuo_wren, 但是怀疑会在后台检查
<onlylove> October252: 容易断
<onlylove> October252: 如果是之前的网络还好说，现在的网络，很容易超时
<October252> 那就不要去大草原了
<happyaron> yuning: 被yc盯上了
<happyaron> T_T
<onlylove> October252: 去大草原，你看草场时间够不够都不知道，还有心思上网？
<yuning> happyaron, 哈?
<October252> 不然远离城市太久，就容易与社会脱钩
<onlylove> happyaron: 甩掉
<claw-reckless> happyaron, 你干啥了
<happyaron> yuning: 嗯，已经开始追杀了
<yunfan> October252: gsm会淘汰的 因为不好防伪造 贵国又是伪造高发国家
<yuning> happyaron, 求详细
<happyaron> yuning: 因为1647283
<yunfan> October252: 依星现在就在 但是还是不降价 人家只是找了另外的市场
<happyaron> claw-reckless: 因为1647283
<yuning> happyaron, LOL
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: 啥? yc现在做哪块儿呢?
 * onlylove 又忘了有啥事情要找 happyaron 了……
<claw-reckless> happyaron, lol
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: yc找你干嘛啊?
<claw-reckless> happyaron, 好像编程语言来的时候给我们说过这个 bug 来着
<happyaron> Madper|AFK: 并不知道他做啥啊
<happyaron> Madper|AFK: 1647283
<claw-reckless> happyaron, 难道他就是单纯地给你寄了个刀片？
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: GL
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: yc的bug, 我建议你抓紧实现看一下.
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: 别让他催你.
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: 绝对忠告.  cc  BinLi
<onlylove> claw-reckless: 我觉得不止刀片
<happyaron> Madper|AFK: 我老板说让把这个bug丢给OEM自己修好了我们再传
<claw-reckless> happyaron, 别浪了，乖
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: 哦, 那就没事儿了.
<happyaron> claw-reckless: 我哪里浪了……
<claw-reckless> happyaron, 你不是最浪的么
 * Madper|AFK 咦?
<happyaron> claw-reckless: woc谁说的？
<Madper|AFK> happyaron, 你不是最浪的么
<happyaron> claw-reckless: 我几乎是最苦逼的好伐
<claw-reckless> happyaron, (´・ω・｀)
 * Madper|AFK 毒, 德味, 学习了
<yuning> happyaron, 不过 yc 又管不到你, 没必要紧张吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才又学到一招  种卡特树 卖卡特叶子
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 要的要的.
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 国内不允许吧.
<onlylove> yunfan: 你去看看种银杏树的那些孩子
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 何况, 你去哪儿买种子啊?
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 也门?
<yunfan> http://news.xinhuanet.com/world/2014-04/10/c_126374762.htm
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪  揭秘也门"珍馐"卡特叶：中东穷国咀嚼掉发展资源-新华网
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 未必 就像志幻蘑菇 国内因为法律漏洞都没算毒品 这个是低毒性 还不如大麻 多半也是放过了
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 有心人还是有办法的
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 致幻蘑菇在国内会被放过啊???
<yunfan> 种银杏怎么了
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 你不知道么 淘宝就有卖的啊
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 我不知道啊!
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 我这就去买啊
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: https://s.taobao.com/search?q=%E8%87%B4%E5%B9%BB%E8%98%91%E8%8F%87&imgfile=&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&sourceId=tb.index&spm=a21bo.50862.201856-taobao-item.1&ie=utf8&initiative_id=tbindexz_20170118
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 致幻蘑菇_淘宝搜索
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 黑名叫啥啊
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 我还以为得去河南才能吃到呢. 话说致幻蘑菇就连河南都禁止了.
<onlylove> yunfan: 那些种银杏收叶子的
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 现在都是致幻蘑菇孢子.
<yunfan> 2朱达 回复 马晨（作者）查看对话
<yunfan> 义乌很多卡特草，不知道怎么带进来的……甚至有些阿富汗巴坦人都特地跑到义乌去吃卡特
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 你看 去义乌就搞得到 离我这里又不远
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 腻害
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 什么叫连河南都禁止种  河南是法外之地嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后呢 有啥？ 银杏很贵的 他们收入可能比你高呢
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 荷兰. 没说禁止种, 禁止销售了
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 嘿嘿 那都是地方政令  反正法律上有漏洞 还没列入刑法呀
<Madper|AFK> yunfan: 哦..
<October252> 小心弹性执法
<Madper|AFK> October252: 我觉得也会啊. 虽然没有明令禁止, 但是肯定算作毒品了. 一单被盯上, 还是会被执法的
<onlylove> yunfan: 银杏是银杏，银杏叶子是银杏叶子，我记得好像是亏惨了
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为叶子不符合要求
<October252> 毒品就麻烦了
<October252> 话说过年了，我想弄个链子枪玩玩
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 忽然想起来  有人有建立 基站地图的数据的 分析下就知道哪些牧区有信号了
<October252> 听个响哈
<yunfan> October252: 不要在牢里过年哈 之前不是有人因为这个被抓了
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 我国行政籍贯的逻辑 你自己吃大概没啥问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 哈 那就没办法了  银杏叶子也是中药那收 有部分毒性
<October252> 唉，我国的监狱没日本好啊，没人伺候
<onlylove> October252: 你小心玩大了最后关个时间长的，你和肖申克那老爷爷似的
<October252> 年关将近，手痒了，就想听个响
<October252> 家里都用火机了，没火柴了……
<happyaron> yuning: 只是听说他push人修bug很厉害。。。
<yuning> happyaron, 这倒是
<happyaron> 好像就是你说的。。。
<onlylove> 如果这时候本尊跳出来大喊，这是污蔑，该多有戏剧性
<claw-reckless> onlylove, 都吐槽人家了还不背着人
<claw-reckless> onlylove, 那还是人吗
<yunfan> October252: 不是有甩炮卖么 买那个也行啊
<yunfan> 巧茶（学名：Catha edulis）为卫矛科巧茶属的植物，又名阿比西尼亚茶（Abyssinian tea）、埃塞俄比亚茶（Ethiopian tea）、索马里茶（Somali tea）、阿拉伯茶（Arabian tea）、也门茶、布希曼茶（Bushman's
<yunfan> tea）、迷拉（miraa）、东非罂粟[1]，或音译作卡塔叶、卡特草（khat/qat）或恰特草（chat）[2]，分布在热带非洲、埃塞俄比亚、阿拉伯半岛以及中国大陆的海南、广西等地。
<yunfan> cc Madper|AFK 你看 广西海南就有天然种
<yunfan> Madper|AFK: 感觉可以像红牛一样 开发个卡特茶饮料
<yunfan> 红牛里面是放古柯碱
<onlylove> yunfan: 你觉得有关部门好过不
<yunfan> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/Rational_scale_to_assess_the_harm_of_drugs_%28mean_physical_harm_and_mean_dependence%29_zh.svg   柳叶刀说他伤害性和依赖性比烟草也差
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/svg+xml
<yunfan> onlylove: 那酒精烟草怎么过就怎么过呗
<onlylove> yunfan: 酒精不知道，烟草国家垄断
<yunfan> 不过看了wiki 这个在贵国算违法 至于是哪个法反正就是王法
<October252> 摔炮不错，可以网上买么
<yunfan> 淘宝16号以后不发货了
<yunfan> 网购也要按照基本法啊
<tango0o> 今天啥话题.
<October252> 唉，都十九了
<October252> 难道发顺丰……
<yunfan> 没用 不过你老家应该有卖的 鞭炮不都当地有么
<happyaron> yuning: 大概困局已解
<yuning> happyaron, 何解?
<happyaron> yuning: 就把patch给backport一下，40分钟的事
<happyaron> 那边就是不肯自己弄，拖了辣么把能cc的人都cc了一遍
<yuning> happyaron, 传说中的大懒推小懒 LOL
<happyaron> T_T
<happyaron> 主要是CC了一圈management我就没看见谁是具体follow这个东西的……
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51127
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 公安部发布治安管理处罚法修订意见稿，新增处罚宗教歧视等内容
<yuning> happyaron, 其实我们这边有时候推你们这边也是同样的感觉, CC 了一圈最终也找不到真正做事的人
<happyaron> LOL
<yunfan> onlylove: 尼码呀 民宗委渗透了公安部啊
<October252> 民宗委是做什么的？
<October252> 是不是专门解决灵异事件的
<Madper|AFK> October252: 我还以为是解决温和穆斯林问题的?
<Madper|AFK> October252: 或者民族问题?
<Madper|AFK> 民宗 难道不是民族和宗教?
<October252> 我不知道有这个部门啊，我以为是网络作家 YY 的
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: 那边说的是谁?
<happyaron> Madper|AFK: 啥
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: <happyaron> 那边就是不肯自己弄，拖了辣么把能cc的人都cc了一遍
<happyaron> Madper|AFK: 大概就是你们啊
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: 不是yc找的你?
<happyaron> Madper|AFK: 是啊
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: yc手底下的人裁掉了大把. 没剩几个了.
<yunfan> October252: 你不知道不等于没有嘛 经常混知乎的 民宗委都不知道怎么行
<yuning> 听说 pcm 把 somerville 的人大部分都分给了 yc
<onlylove> yunfan: 我开始赞成你移民的想法了
<Madper|AFK> yuning: somerville到底是做啥的啊?
<yuning> Madper|AFK, dell 项目啊
<October252> 你怎么不赞成他当土豪
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 卧槽. 这么说他真是不想要传统oem项目了啊.
<happyaron> Madper|AFK: 好像是alex tu?
<October252> 当地主
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: 是的.
<happyaron> yuning: 应该是吧
<Madper|AFK> happyaron: alextu留下了.
<onlylove> yunfan: 先是中成药改名 http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51105
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 中成药或将大面积改名
<onlylove> yunfan: 接着来这么一出，tg这是要打算做啥
<yuning> Madper|AFK, https://directory.canonical.com/orgchart/YC%20Cheng/
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 取标题 403 FORBIDDEN
<October252> 最近关于雾霾的发布也要统一了
<October252> 发布权力归总局了
<onlylove> October252: 雾霾那个到无所谓，40也好200也罢，反正该出门得出门
<onlylove> October252: 有本事别在这倒霉地方讨生活
<violetzijing> onlylove, 说得让人很绝望啊
<onlylove> violetzijing: 本来来北京就是为了高工资
<onlylove> violetzijing: 没高工资分分钟跑路
<October252> 移民也要看那个国家，二等公民的滋味不好受
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: 北京的高工资也不是给我等屁民的啊
<Madper|AFK> violetzijing: 穷啊.
<onlylove> Madper|AFK: 比家里高就行
<onlylove> Madper|AFK: 我现在扣掉房租等开销都比家里全额多
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: 羡慕
<onlylove> Madper|AFK: 有毛好羡慕的，家里2000块啊
<onlylove> Madper|AFK: 你TM真傻还是假傻
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: 我是真傻啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 撸着袖子干嘛
<violetzijing> onlylove, 您房租真高，有钱人
<Madper|AFK> onlylove, 您房租真高，有钱人
<yunfan> October252: 你现在是四等公民却嫌二等公民不好受 真是
<onlylove> violetzijing: 1500也算高房租？cc Madper|AFK
<violetzijing> 穷困潦倒
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 你房租几多?
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 常营这边两局差不都5k吧? 合租 + 隔断, 一个小屋子也得2k?
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 1800
 * Madper|AFK 对房租多少没概念
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 还挺便宜的.
 * onlylove  目测一群房租比我高的说我房租高
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 自如三年不涨房租
<claw-needy> 赶上好时候了
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 卧槽, 腻害
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 是啊.
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 为毛巫师3配置要求这么高?
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 我查了一下, P50都玩不了
<onlylove> October252: 你现在是四等公民却嫌二等公民不好受 真是
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 这如何是好...
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 正愁怎么过年呢
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 买啊
<onlylove> Madper|AFK: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 台式机攒起来啊
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 买不起电脑   cc  onlylove
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 笔记本玩个毛啊
<onlylove> claw-needy: 你信？
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 要不我把p710搬回家?   cc MangHuo_wren
<Madper|AFK> MangHuo_wren: 你丫还鹪鹩呢?
<onlylove> claw-needy: 反正我是不信 Madper|AFK 买不起
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 玩游戏2k的显卡才刚摸到门槛呢
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: 我欠银行百万啊
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: 今年还要装修
<onlylove> Madper|AFK: 我连欠钱的资格都没有
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 都百万了，不差这点显卡钱
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: 还刚刚结婚得带老婆蜜月, 说不定还得出钱办个婚礼
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: 一条条的都是钱啊
<onlylove> Madper|AFK, 都百万了，不差这点显卡钱
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: 我现在为了省地铁交通费, 我都不去公司了
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 昨天你是开任意门过来的？
<onlylove> 愈是有钱，就愈不肯放松，愈是不肯放松，就愈有钱
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 昨天是有人请我吃晚饭, 我衡量一下, 有饭吃还是赚的.
<onlylove> claw-needy: 区区任意门
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 付地铁费就能吃4串大腰子
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 还是值得的.
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 买显卡吧少年
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 所以我今天早上的饭都省了
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 该买还得买
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 我还是用勇思的720好了.
<yuning> Madper|AFK, 羡慕, 咋没人请我吃饭呢
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 我请! 说到做到!
<yuning> Madper|AFK, LOL
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 最近知乎在批判鹅肝太不人道
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 从喉咙直接塞食物进去, 来不及消化就又塞下一顿
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 所以我决定了, 就请你吃鹅肝了.
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 我们不吃, 那些鹅不就白受苦了?
<yuning> Madper|AFK, 你这是彩票中奖的节奏啊
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 公司附近的那家, 有鹅粉肝, 做的很赞
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 还好吧. 我自己也是潮汕菜爱好者
<yuning> Madper|AFK, 还是春饼吧, 稍微晚点去人也不太多
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 不用, 就去那家, 吃不饱的话炒牛河补齐
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 多点主食就好了嘛
<yuning> Madper|AFK, 也好啊
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 所以你要保证待够6个月啊, 不然我血亏...
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, beijing duck 也不怎么人道啊
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 所以才要努力吃掉她们啊
<claw-needy> Madper|AFK, 不然怎么有填鸭这种词出现
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: 不然它们九百受苦了
<Madper|AFK> 就白受苦了
<claw-needy> 是啊
<yuning> Madper|AFK, 待不够我一家老小就得挨饿了...
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 昂...
<imtxc_cellulose> Madper|AFK: 有啥吃的了？
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 羡慕能一己之力养活全家8口的高端tech lead
<Madper|AFK> imtxc_cellulose: 炒牛河, 猪油炒饭, 吃不吃?
<imtxc_cellulose> Madper|AFK: 听着没有春饼给力啊？  好吃么
<imtxc_cellulose> 啥是牛河
<imtxc_cellulose> 啥是猪油炒饭
<Madper|AFK> 等等, 为毛这个bug这么多的snap是VP of IoT本人写的?
<Madper|AFK> imtxc_cellulose: ... ...
<yuning> Madper|AFK, 多一口人不就添双筷子么, 反正一个馒头7口人吃和8口人吃其实也没啥差别
<Madper|AFK> yuning: 高端TL.
<imtxc_cellulose> 高端啊
<Madper|AFK> imtxc_cellulose: 来, 考你, turbid
<Madper|AFK> claw-needy: ^^
 * Madper|AFK 上瘾了已经
<imtxc_cellulose> Madper|AFK: 你都被到  turb 了？
<Madper|AFK> imtxc_cellulose: 没啊. 我随便翻开啊.
<imtxc_cellulose> Madper|AFK: 这四舍五入你就是把韦小绿背完了啊
<Madper|AFK> imtxc_cellulose: 一天一unit已经是我极限了啊
<imtxc_cellulose> 那一个月搞定了啊，很厉害
<claw-awkward> Madper|AFK, æ··ä¹±
 * claw-awkward 妈的....同样的配置前两天就挂了，今天一跑，成功了
 * claw-awkward 这就尴尬了
<Madper|AFK> claw-awkward: 赞美老司机
<claw-awkward> Madper|AFK, 这种玄学问题怎么办
<Madper|AFK> claw-awkward: pass了啊, fix committed.
<Madper|AFK> claw-awkward: 周报 +1
<Madper|AFK> claw-awkward: 你担心个毛?
<claw-awkward> Madper|AFK, super awkward
<Madper|AFK> claw-awkward: awk, 某编程语言, ward, 守卫.
<Madper|AFK> claw-awkward: 你跟pcm啥关系?
<yuning> claw-awkward, 每日工作前沐浴更衣焚香祭拜, 可以有效提高对疑难杂症的闪避机率
<onlylove> yuning: 要不要给键盘和服务器开光
<Madper|AFK> 一个叫pascal, 一个叫awk守卫....
<Madper|AFK> 总觉得....
<claw-awkward> Madper|AFK, 。。。
<claw-awkward> Madper|AFK, awkward 的意思是尴尬
<Madper|AFK> claw-awkward: awk守卫
<onlylove> Madper|AFK: 你需要一个sed斗士
<yuning> onlylove, 那得找靠谱的大师, 我们这点工资可请不起
<claw-awkward> yuning, lab 里缺乖乖
<Madper|AFK> onlylove: awk这种简单的东西, 来个守卫倒是不难. sed这么复杂, 去哪儿找斗士去啊.
<cherrot> Madper|AFK: 噫难道不是反过来说么
<Madper|AFK> imtxc_cellulose: 这个, znc的bug, 不让我改nick了...
<claw-awkward> Madper|AFK, sed 简单吧
<Madper|AFK> cherrot: claw-awkward: ... ... 明显awk简单啊.
<cherrot> Madper|AFK: 你是异端
<Madper|AFK> cherrot: claw-awkward: sed好难啊.
<imtxc_cellulose> Madper|AFK: 昨天的 awk 题目你还没做完啊
<claw-awkward> 下班了下班了
<Madper|AFK> imtxc_cellulose: 我还没做呢啊, yuning先做了饿啊
<claw-awkward> 再等会就要跟大妈一起挤地铁了
 * yuning shell 资深工程师
<imtxc_cellulose> 我都是等到6点人最多的时候走的
<claw-awkward> yuning, 仰慕大师
<Madper|AFK> yuning, 仰慕大师
<claw-awkward> imtxc_cellulose, 我被大妈挤怕了，太可怕了
<imtxc_cellulose> Madper|AFK: claw-awkward 在嘈杂的环境里面背单词能巩固记忆
<cherrot> 为啥你们还要做题
<iMadper> cherrot: ..
 * cherrot 我可能进了假群。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 我们都是学生啊
<imtxc_cellulose> cherrot: 不刷算法不刷gre和咸鱼有啥区别啊
 * yuning 咸鱼路过
<cherrot> imtxc_cellulose: 连leetcode都不会做 感觉已经没法在群里水了
<onlylove> imtxc_cellulose: leetcode好难，不过我前两天发现自己连humanresoucemachine都搞不定
<imtxc_cellulose> cherrot: 刷起来啊
<onlylove> imtxc_cellulose: 我觉得我这辈子写代码够呛了
<imtxc_cellulose> cherrot: 不过我是先刷 gre， 这样才能看懂 leetcode 的题目啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 国内有个PAT还是啥的测试
 * cherrot 《how to copy/paste from stackoverflow》
<onlylove> cherrot: 好像那个比leetcode简单，至少目测是简单……
<imtxc_cellulose> http://translate.google.cn/?hl=zh-CN&tab=wT#en/zh-CN/how%20to%20copy%2Fpaste%20from%20stackoverflow
<yuning> <3个月精通copy/paste from stackoverflow>
<onlylove> yuning: 居然不是21天，差评
<iMadper> 21天刷完GRE  cc  imtxc_cellulose
<yuning> onlylove, 21天入门都谈不上
<imtxc_cellulose> iMadper: 唉唉，过了过了啊
<imtxc_cellulose> iMadper: 是托福
<iMadper> imtxc_cellulose: 哦.
<onlylove> yuning: http://workbench.cadenhead.org/book/java-21-days/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Teach Yourself Java 2 in 21 Days, Fourth Edition
<imtxc_cellulose> GRE 怎么着也得再来俩周啊
 * cherrot 21天精通托梦
<imtxc_cellulose> iMadper: 没啥好单词书背了咋办
<yuning> onlylove, 我笨, 只能看3个月的版本
<iMadper> imtxc_cellulose: 就背小绿本啊
<imtxc_cellulose> 整天学一些 cellulose 啥的没用啊
<imtxc_cellulose> iMadper: 扇贝这一点不好，删掉一个词之后它不会再新添加一个词来补足 119 个
<iMadper> imtxc_cellulose: 其实你该去看指环王了
<imtxc_cellulose> 要是不够的119的话，四舍五入下来就是没背啊
<imtxc_cellulose> iMadper: 我看 MDF
<iMadper> imtxc_cellulose: mdf是啥?
<imtxc_cellulose> iMadper: 背台词呢
<imtxc_cellulose> 摩登家庭
<iMadper> imtxc_cellulose: 哦哦
<iMadper> imtxc_cellulose: 高大上
<cherrot> 不是膜的法吗
<imtxc_cellulose> cherrot:  被你说穿了
<cherrot> imtxc_cellulose: 我今天还就得罪你们一下了
<imtxc_cellulose> cherrot: you are angry?
<cherrot> imtxc_cellulose: i am excited!
<imtxc_cellulose> 还不到6点啊，没办法下班
<iMadper> imtxc_cellulose: 背到了sucide.
<yuning> iMadper, just do it
<iMadper> imtxc_cellulose: 这个词超级有用啊.
<iMadper> yuning: 赞.
<iMadper> yuning: 我等曾博的全球同步自杀仪呢
<imtxc_cellulose> iMadper: 这个简单词啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 全世界的失败者在筒一秒钟自杀. 让所有的成功者没有任何办法.
<iMadper> yuning: ^^
<iMadper> yuning: 成功者离开了我们这些失败者, 就屁用都没了. (逃
<yuning> iMadper, 那太浪费, 至少也要先 +1s 再说
<nailuoGG> 唉。。
<iMadper> yuning: 不浪费. 自杀是所有失败者唯一的出路
<imtxc_cellulose> 那意思是程序执行两次之后，最后只剩下一个人？
<iMadper> cherrot: 加入我们吧.
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-19
<lishoujun> 早
<violetzijing> iMadper, imtxc 今天加什么后缀好呢
<Madper|dyslexia> ..
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc: .
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 活学活用
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 读写困难...
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 这个词合适?
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, imtxc 刺客信条的电影2.24上映啊
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 猴子有啥好看的?
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 来玩神秘海域吧
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, imtxc 算是游戏里剧情最好的一段，不过听人说不好看
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 还没上映就知道不好看?
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 中国还没上映啊，美帝几个月前就上映了
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 哦, 那说不好都能下载了...
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 不过我都不想看了
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 游戏改变的, 90%都是垃圾
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, hmm
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 前段时间看了最终幻想，体验了最新的 CG 技术
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: lol~
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 吃饭吃饭
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 抛开糟烂的剧情不说, 这个cg做的真不错
<IsoaSFlus> 好久不见各位
<tango0o> 请教，文件类型图标如何批量设置下 for ubuntu.
<IsoaSFlus> tango0o: 没看懂你什么意思
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: imtxc: yuning: http://www.bilibili.com/video/av2890738/
<ubrl> Madper|dyslexia: ⇪ 【战斗民族实验】微波炉里的微波炮 @柚子木字幕组_野生技术协会_科技_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 前辈也上b站啊
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 偶尔看看
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 我不是狂热粉丝.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 这个视频有下集吗
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 不知道啊...
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 前辈也上b站啊
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 不常上
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 有没有下集啊
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 我曾经在微波炉里热蛋挞，忘了去掉外面的锡纸，火光四溅
<yuning> 听说把半撕开的葡萄放进微波炉非常有趣
<yuning> http://jandan.net/2014/05/21/metal-microwave-oven.html
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪  金属放进微波炉会爆炸么？葡萄能毁掉微波炉？
<IsoaSFlus> 会玩
<claw-dogma> yuning, 面白い
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 狗妈?
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 你这名字越来越奇怪了
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 是啊，狗妈
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 也可能是, 狗马... 杂交新品种?
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 我之前吐槽过，估计刺客信条嫌 dogma 很 dog food，所以选择了 creed
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: lol~
<onlylove> https://www.oschina.net/news/81125/50-billion-data-deleted-by-elasticsearch-blackmailers
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 全球 500 亿条数据被 Elasticsearch 勒索者删除 - 开源中国社区
<IsoaSFlus> 想问下各位前辈有没有什么开源的扁平化风格的qt项目?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 自己做去
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 做完了记得开源
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我想找个来参考啊
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 扁平化风格是美工方面的东西，你这个不应该找美工么
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 开源了也没有什么用，帮老师做的东西
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 找个p美工,又不是大公司
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那你怎么扁平化
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 叫人家美工小心被砍，要尊称设计师
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 扁平化，无非是图标，窗口
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 设计NMB，赶紧干活，干不完没钱
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 你这样污辱人家小心别人不给你干活
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不干赶紧滚，有的是人来
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 实在不行老子自己上
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 23333
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 陈力就列，不能者止
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 厉害，没见过的成语
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 回去重学高中语文
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 老了，肯定学不动了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 最多学学洋文
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 汉语都学不明白还学洋文
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 所以洋文不好，得再学学
<Madper|dyslexia> 这个行业理, 现在古文确实不如洋文重要了...
<Madper|dyslexia> 里
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你学去吧，这辈子没希望了
<Madper|dyslexia> 我这种dyslexia只能自杀了
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 赶紧
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 等小勃勃的全球同步自杀仪器呢
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 一旦推出, 我就自杀
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 早就决定了.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 全球同步自杀仪器是什么，核弹》?
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 等你玄孙死了，那东西能不能出还是个事情
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 你就别指望了
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 与其当个失败者给成功者做垫脚石, 还不如全世界的失败者一起死了, 让成功者再无棋子可用...   cc  IsoaSFlus
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 你这个思想很中二啊
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 全世界的失败者在同一秒一起自杀. 我就看谁去服务华尔街的成功者.
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 没有失败者上网了, it巨头中的成功者如何继续开公司.
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 到最后剩下你一个天选之子
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 你没办法和大家达成共识的
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 所以才需要全球同步自杀仪器啊
 * Madper|dyslexia 已经是将死之人...
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 能造出那东西的，还能被称作鲁瑟？
 * Madper|dyslexia 现在只想享受最后几天的安逸. 
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 拉倒吧,那我还不如用这机器杀了那些“成功的人”
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 毕竟曾博是伯克利物理学博士.
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 成功人士是杀不死的啊. 打倒了地主又会有新的地主出来啊
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 伯克利物理博士多了
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 但是不是每个人都想去做全球同步自杀仪器啊
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 我的意思是杀了他们自己当地主啊
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你这典型农民革命思想，注定不会成功
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不彻底的革命
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 那么下一次革命死的还是我啊?
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 听我的, 一起自杀
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你这不光语文需要重新学习，还需要重新学历史
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 这才是一劳永逸之道
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 还有政治
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 该回去学历史和政治的是你
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 作为一个失败者, 活着也没意义. 死了还能打击成功者. 你说值不值???
<IsoaSFlus> 图样
<IsoaSFlus> 值啥，小孩子斗气吧
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 你比 IsoaSFlus 这个中二还中二，怎么过的
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 我是看开了.
<IsoaSFlus> 倒不如做个能消灭人类文明的东西，我还敬你是个汉子
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 那多无聊啊....
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 大家早就有了啊
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 全球同步自杀仪器才是最好的
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 那更简单了
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 四个字 开心就好
<IsoaSFlus> 嘿嘿嘿
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 核打击早就可以摧毁大部分文明了
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 一个有核国家遭受核打击, 自然会倾泻本国所有核武器到全球.
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 抱着大家一起死的决心, 才换来世界和平
<IsoaSFlus> 前辈你没救了
<IsoaSFlus> 有愿你来世到日本当高中生
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 不去.
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 我不喜欢来世
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 靠窗第二排？
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 如果还有来世, 我不就白白自杀了?
<IsoaSFlus> 那开心就好
<IsoaSFlus> 做人最要紧开心
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 是啊.
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 不过我到是定了去日本的团打算过去当几天中二
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 真羡慕你，我还在思考怎样能活下去
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 一定要去秋叶原的女仆咖啡厅
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 贵吗?
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 带老婆进去方便吗?
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 你不用去
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 不贵, 而且女仆质量真的很高
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 就算你能消费得起，你老婆也不会让你去
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 我老婆一直希望我变弯呢
<onlylove> yuning: 你打算坑 Madper|dyslexia 到死么
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 我当时就是带着老婆一起去的, 我老婆比我更喜欢女仆
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 估计是不让我去女仆咖啡的
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 我本来也要自杀的, 不怕别人坑我
 * Madper|dyslexia 坐等全球同步自杀仪器
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 哦，那你可以去了
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 那推荐你这个: http://clickme.net/20804
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪  【這麼可愛一定是男孩子】歡迎光臨偽娘咖啡廳NEW TYPE！ | 點我一下 分享無價
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 弱爆了...
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/20901773
<ubrl> Madper|dyslexia: ⇪ 知乎专栏
<claw-dogma> yuning, 我也喜欢妹抖
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 来, 失败者, 加入我们吧
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 去去去, 我推荐的可是正规正宗的宅文化, 老少咸宜
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: lol~
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia,
<claw-dogma> #推特食堂 用70g煮沸的淡奶油 乳化融化的125g黑巧克力（60%） 然后加入188 煮沸的鲜奶搅拌均匀 最后：喝 不是大多数淡出鸟的热巧能比的 把妹聚会装逼都可以
<IsoaSFlus> 宅文化不就是失败者的文化吗
<IsoaSFlus> 赶紧去自杀
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你示范个先
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 然后 yuning 是频道里为数不多的成功者
<IsoaSFlus> 我又不是阿宅
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 我自杀就是为了打击这些成功者
<claw-dogma> IsoaSFlus, 虽然我是受不了那种典型的 otaku 的，但是宅文化这个定义已经被扩展了
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 宅久了, 会肥...
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 你肥吗
<IsoaSFlus> 成功者就喜欢用意识形态给你洗脑
<IsoaSFlus> 什么自由啊民主啊
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 肥, 你还没见过我吧?
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 啊, 对了, 如果是以你老婆口味的, 估计应该去池袋, 听说过乙女路吗? https://www.gotokyo.org/tc/kanko/toshima/spot/s_550.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 乙女路（少女街） / 東京的觀光官方網站GO TOKYO
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 只是让你扪心自问一下下
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 这次我们就去八天
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 主要在北海道待着
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, IsoaSFlus, 成功者怎么可能来这种频道...
<claw-dogma> yuning, 腐女应该不大喜欢乙女吧
<IsoaSFlus> 成功者的特点之一就是喜欢装失败
<claw-dogma> yuning, 大约喜欢学园帅哥那类
<IsoaSFlus> 好和loser打成一片再利用他们
<Madper|dyslexia> 少女街   好地方
<claw-dogma> cc Madper|dyslexia
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 是啊.
<yuning> claw-dogma, 池袋不是被称为腐女天堂吗? 虽然我没去过
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 尤其是两个帅哥勾肩搭背走在一起
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 北海道么, 要去洞爷湖转转吗 LOL
<onlylove> 这频道装失败的成功者真TM多，我这真正失败者看不下去了，
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 去啊, 我还要买把木刀啊
<Madper|dyslexia> <onlylove> 这频道装失败的成功者真TM多，我这真正失败者看不下去了，   <---  后半句打了前半句的脸了
<IsoaSFlus> 这频道装失败的成功者真TM多，我这真正失败者看不下去了，
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 我当时真在洞爷湖的店里看到有卖木刀的, 就是怕带不上飞机
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 那还是淘宝买吧
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 另外推荐你去尝尝各地的地产酒, 我老婆当时可是赞不绝口
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 好啊
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 不过我跟团
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 自己活动也就一天, 估计也就是买买买了吧?
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: lol~
<claw-dogma> Madper|dyslexia, 买买买好啊
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 是啊.
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 就是日本这个电压真烦
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 跟团省心啊, 我们当时纯自助游, 每天大包小裹地赶火车换住处...
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-dogma: 很多东西都不是宽电压的
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 对啊, 跟团都有车
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 不用自己赶
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 我就是懒得弄了
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 电压不是事, 配个转换头就好
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 大功率的变压器很大的!
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 吹风机2kw...
<claw-dogma> yuning, 不是吧，日本是 110v 吧，还是差了
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 电器店里就有卖合适的适配器的, 我们当时也有买电吹风, 妥妥能用
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 你买的松下的宽电压版本吧?
<yuning> claw-dogma, 110V无误
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 额...
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 啥型号啊?
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 应该不是吧, 因为我记得我那个朋友当时有一起买适配器的
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 松下最近都是宽电压了. 夏普啥的还有一些好吹风机是110v的
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 具体型号倒是不清楚. 反正店里肯定有中文导购, 买前仔细问问就好了
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 昂.
<yunfan> 宽电压是不是电容多点
<netsnail> 电信DNS劫持，所有解析有问题的域名都跑到218.30.64.199了
<netsnail> 他大爷
<onlylove> netsnail: 去看看这域名后面是啥，是服务器的话给他格式化硬盘
<Madper|dyslexia> 哪个域名?
<onlylove> 说错了，地址
<claw-dogma> happyaron, 早啊
<happyaron> claw-dogma: 早啊
<happyaron> claw-dogma: 我这是才发现nickname傻逼了
<claw-dogma> happyaron, 然而睿智的人们，比如钳子，依然能发现这是阿蓉
<happyaron> claw-dogma: 厉害了，为你点赞
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 早.
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 不早了
<onlylove> 年轻人不要老是上网，搞对象你就去新华书店。书店都帮你们分好类了。想找爱学习的去四六级，想找有气质的你去乐谱区，想找文艺的就去散文旅游区，想找时尚漂亮的你去美容杂志区，想找顾家的去菜谱美食区，想找聪颖的去经济金融区，想找年纪小的去教参区，连年级都分出来了!
<onlylove> 我觉得我回家需要逛书店了
<claw-wise> onlylove, 必须只逛小学书籍区域
<onlylove> claw-wise: 就是，还只逛一年级的，三年级那些老女人不能要
<onlylove> i5 500Ghdd都要一万+，那些6000+的怎么来的，难道人民币跌的这么狠？
<onlylove> 还是他们买的二手……
<onlylove> 海淘好辛苦
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 明天中午常营三兄弟, 走起不?
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 怎么还吃???
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 我明天有会
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 没事, 机会有得是
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 最近胃口好
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 说明有钱了啊
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 年后请你吃鹅肝啊
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 说到钱就头疼, 年夜饭还没着落呢...
<onlylove> 这年头，穷人开始装阔，富人开始哭穷
<claw-wise> 然而真正的穷人安静如鸡，比如睿智的我
<yunfan> 你果然是鸡
<onlylove> 明天早上9点开会，简直惨
<claw-wise> 下班咯
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 我这种晚上11点开会的更惨
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 我们半夜12点
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 卖肉的跟我不一样.
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 你们卖肉的本来就要上夜班 (逃
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 嗯你是肉
<onlylove> 你们好歹还可以积极主动参与，我TM就一旁听，去罚坐的
<onlylove> happyaron: 你确定 Madper|dyslexia 这样的卖得掉？
<onlylove> happyaron: 要是能的话，你们销售真的很厉害
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51144
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 甲骨文从其路线图中抹掉Solaris 12
<happyaron> onlylove: 不晓得啊
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: onlylove: 我就要自杀了, 卖掉也好
<onlylove> solaris要没了，sparc估计也没啥用场了吧，也许再过几年，市面上就power和x86了
<happyaron> sparc浮点太差了
<happyaron> 以前挺适合跑http services，现在没戏
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥时候power消失，就只剩下x86了
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就看ibm啥时候挂吧
<IsoaSFlus> 放寒假的看着你们
<onlylove> happyaron: 融融现在用啥终端仿真，xterm？
<happyaron> konsole
<IsoaSFlus> 这个是不是kde自带的啊?
<onlylove> 是
<IsoaSFlus> xterm有什么优势吗，我一直用gnome的那个terminal
<onlylove> 不装DE的时候，总要有个东西用，
<IsoaSFlus> 不装de是啥意思，只有wm?
<onlylove> xterm给我的感觉就是……快……没别的了
<onlylove> 反正它别的功能我可能也接触不到
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 就是只有wm
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 那gnome用的是什么wm?
<netsnail> ♜♞♝♛♚♝♞♜
<netsnail> ☠☯⚔⚓☣☦☃☕
<_abc> IsoaSFlus: metacity
<onlylove> _abc: 大黑阔就是有耐心
<_abc> onlylove: <_<
<IsoaSFlus> 嘿嘿嘿
<IsoaSFlus> 感谢科普
<_abc> onlylove: 不要埋汰我
<onlylove> _abc: 我没埋汰你
<_abc> onlylove: >_>
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 现在gnome带的wm是gnome-shell
<onlylove> 哪个和我说柠檬茶提神的……困的要死，喝了两盒，除了凉没别的感觉
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 原来这东西就是wm啊。。。记得以前装gnome的时候就只装了这个东西
<_abc> IsoaSFlus: 刚刚说错，G3 的换成 mutter 了
<tango0o> 请教/你们看代码有用kscope工具的吗
<tango0o> 或者有什么其他的方便替代code insight的for linux/ 求推荐下 thanks.:)
<onlylove> x86和power之后的下一代微处理器会是啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 茸茸有啥内幕否
<ainiuniu> hello
<ubrl> ainiuniu:点点点.  18:09
<ainiuniu> for test
<ainiuniu> whois ubrl
<ainiuniu>  /away 停车坐爱枫林晚，霜叶红于二月花...
<IsoaSFlus> 到了吃饭的时候了
<ainiuniu> 现在吃饭太早啦
<onlylove> tilda的scroll感觉好卡，虚拟机的问题？
<IsoaSFlus> 好奇怪啊，为什么我的ubuntu 挂载sd卡是ro?
<IsoaSFlus> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/C5nXrldj/sd
<happyaron> OO_after: 没有
<happyaron> 我也想知道内幕
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: X86_128 和 Power128呗
<Madper|dyslexia> 错了, 应该是PPC128. power到不了128
<DebugMan> 开发C大家有什么好的IDE没   eclipse老卡死
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-20
<lishoujun> 早
<onlylove> 原来tilda的真透明需要wm支持
<claw-pirouette> 为啥周日还要上班啊
<claw-pirouette> sigh..
<tango0o> 鬼知道...倒班呗//
<tango0o> 请假 ～：）
<claw-pirouette> 不愉快
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 因为，春节法定假日就三天，为了给你凑七天倒休了俩周末
<claw-fuyukai> onlylove, _(:з」∠)_道理是这样的，谁愿意周日上班啊
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 也就是说，虽然放七天，但是这七天里马，只有三天是三倍工资
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 我TM更不愿意，明天忙得要死，后天还要上班
<claw-fuyukai> 川普在中午12点发就职演说，只能明天看了
<claw-fuyukai> 大约是 xxxx big, xxxx tremendous xxx big xxx tremendous
<onlylove> happyaron: 终于想起要问你啥了，那什么，好像是 usb descriptor error/64 error -110?前几天更新以后就有这个了，之前好像没有的
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，xcompmgr现在应该还在开发维护中吧？
<coder-bts> 有人吗
<ubrl> coder-bts:点点点.  10:53
<coder-bts> 有人在使用USB外置显卡吗？
<coder-bts> 我在Ubuntu上使用USB外置显卡的时候遇到了麻烦
<coder-bts> 我使用了 Displaylink 的驱动，但貌似其最新版本是 16.04
<coder-bts> 我在使用 16.10
<pity> 有人知道清华大学的镜像源谁维护么？https://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/help/mongodb/ mongodb 源挂了，返回 404
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 清华大学开源软件镜像站 | Tsinghua Open Source Mirror
<claw-fuyukai> 去 tuna 的频道里问大鹰
<pity> claw-fuyukai: 进了 #tuna 了
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 来帮忙录音吧.
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好啊
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 做了个demo, 需要个英文的voice over
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 我录了一版, marketing team 问我能不能录好点儿... 妈了个鸡
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: http://news.smzdm.com/p/30010/   ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ubrl> Madper|dyslexia: ⇪ 0GB/s读取，7.7TB容量：SEAGATE 希捷 发布 Nytro XP7200 高速PCIE固态硬盘_资讯中心_什么值得买
<Madper|dyslexia> ubrl: 喂, 你丫出bug了.
<ubrl> Madper|dyslexia,
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 昨天测词汇量, 妈了个鸡里面一堆特别膈应的词... 我现在反而觉得我的单词书里面的单词太常见了...
<yunfan> Madper|dyslexia: 有没有pcie的机械盘
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 没见过.
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 扇贝？
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 扇贝测试最后10个词是比较低频
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 恩.
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 果然我现在比你差远了
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 我猜10300
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 我才
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 就这还有好几个是蒙的
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 我现在是单向的认识
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 晚上请你和 yuning 吃个饭?
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 今天啊，今天有局
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 今天没时间了啊
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 哦槽...
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 我们中午刚吃完啊 LOL
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 昂, 昨天做demo太晚了, 不然我今天上午就过去了
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: imtxc-fir: 那下周吃? 下周你们还在不?
<imtxc-fir> 我在
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 没事, 吃饭的机会有得是, 下周我不休假
<Madper|dyslexia> okay
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 行啊，咋搞
<onlylove> yunfan: pcie盘可能要新点的kernel，旧的不识别，nvme的也这样
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 等我哪天背设备过去的时候吧.
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 好
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 帮我去nancy拿点儿东西? 不吃饭我就不过去了
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 行啊
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 我的在职证明和公司营业执照复印件. 多谢
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 然后呢？ 快递么
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 帮我收着吧, 放我抽屉里?
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 我下周过去了拿给张一清
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 帮你背奶粉回来妈?
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 现在奶粉可是硬通货啊
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 现在就在么
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 对哈, 我问问我老婆.
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 昂.
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 预产期哪天啊? 我3月中旬回来.
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 离太远就算了, 不知道保质期怎么样.
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 离得近就帮你背
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 不出意外的话我自己推算是8月底, 倒是还好吧. 不过我老婆也可能托德国的同学邮寄. 我先问问她, 有了消息通知你
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 没问题.
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 8月底应该保质期是没问题的.
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 对啊, 一般至少有一两年的保质期吧
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 恩.
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 我其实并不清楚.. 毕竟我还没怎么买过...
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 主要是欧洲是在没得买啊.
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 也就买点儿咖啡豆, 买点儿奶粉.
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 不过其实我倒是觉得没必要帮我带, 这玩意太占空间
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 没事儿, 反正也买不了别的
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 空着回来多亏啊
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 看你老婆觉得有没有需求吧.
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 好
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 可以帮你老婆带化妆品. 虽然我也不知道那边会不会便宜
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 还有你老婆
<huntxu> Madper|dyslexia: 有啥好事没
<Madper|dyslexia> huntxu: 有啊
<Madper|dyslexia> huntxu: 最近在玩文明
<Madper|dyslexia> huntxu: 严重缺觉
<Madper|dyslexia> huntxu: 算不算好事儿?
<huntxu> Madper|dyslexia: 跑去哪里过年啊？
<Madper|dyslexia> huntxu: 家里.
<huntxu> Madper|dyslexia: 你有觉睡才算好事
<Madper|dyslexia> huntxu: 哦.
<huntxu> Madper|dyslexia: 你居然也学人测单词量
 * huntxu 大概只有5k不到
<Madper|dyslexia> huntxu: 也不知道怎么回事儿, 好多词我不认识, 随手一蒙, 竟然对了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说硬件有没有 内核版本一直跟着升啊
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: nancy 不再啊
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: claw-fuyukai +6 没戏了
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 哦...
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 为啥? 这回有理由开除了?
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 是的
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 这编程语言纯粹放屁么...
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 这才只是做个铺垫而已
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 担心啥.
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 找工作了找工作了
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 我们要用爱发电, 啊呸, 是用爱感化他.
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 猎头帮我看着国外的工作，我先过完年去考试
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: roger taht
<Madper|dyslexia> that
<Madper|dyslexia> ...
<Madper|dyslexia> 最近一打英文就手残...
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 咱还想在这家公司混完婚假呢
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 别担心. 我建议你回复sean的老板, 说你上周每天早上9点到, 还跟pcm打招呼了
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, sean 的老板又没问我们..他去回复他的邮件了
<yunfan> claw-fuyukai: 我认识个猎头专门做外资的
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: sigh...
<yunfan> claw-fuyukai: 二婚可以请婚假嘛？
<claw-fuyukai> yunfan, 当然
<claw-fuyukai> yunfan, 一婚10天，二婚3天，三婚1天，好像
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 扯淡.
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 现在结婚就3天了
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, HR 跟我说 10 天啊
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 是嘛??? 现在没有晚婚假了啊
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 婚假只有3天了啊
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, hmm
<yunfan> claw-fuyukai: 四婚咋办
<claw-fuyukai> yunfan, 都四婚这么浪了，还担心区区婚假？
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan, 都四婚这么浪了，还担心区区婚假？
<claw-fuyukai> fuyukai
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 我们估计没几天了
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 怕啥, 好日子就要回来了啊
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 我们现在不太好说，不然会卖了 sean
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 恩.
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 没事儿, 忍俩月
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 你觉得我们能呆到俩月？
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 能.
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: pascal敢开了我????
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 我觉得不可能
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 不至于吧?
<claw-fuyukai> imtxc-fir, 背着单词，就过了
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 绝对敢
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 好事儿啊
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 不不不
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 这种说法的话，不用 +6 的
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 你就说, 我入职的时候老板就跟我说我们组的工作时间是弹性的, 不需要我们上午到office.
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 所以你才同意降低工资的.
<yunfan> claw-fuyukai: 国家法律要遵守啊
<yunfan> claw-fuyukai: 反正结婚离婚成本又不高
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 现在不能说因为你接管了我们组, 未通知我工作时间以后要固定了, 就开除我. 我不接受.
<yunfan> imtxc-fir: 你要被开除了？
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 现在最烦的就是, 丫背地里阴我们, 不肯跟我们正面刚
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 同意
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 太黑了啊
<yunfan> Madper|dyslexia: 你这样说法律上站不住脚 劳仲裁也没用的
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 如果真的说要开除你, 我们开始跟他刚了, 啥都好解决.
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 你跟前台熟么
<claw-fuyukai> yunfan, 企业文化入手啊
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 熟啊.
<imtxc-fir> Madper|dyslexia: 找来监控
<Madper|dyslexia> imtxc-fir: 可以啊.
<yunfan> claw-fuyukai: 我就是要浪 一年离四次 法律又没说不能
<imtxc-fir> 谁几点来的，看看到底是不是 9 点
<claw-fuyukai> yunfan, o
<claw-fuyukai> imtxc-fir, Madper|dyslexia 话说难道他真的9点来了，结果发现没人开门，生气地回去坐大厅了？
<imtxc-fir> 所以要找监控
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 改个后缀吧，冷杉树都挂了一天了
<onlylove> yunfan: 机械盘没那么快的速度，不需要上pcie总线，应该没人闲的去做，不过有pcie的阵列卡不知道这个算不算
<onlylove> yunfan: 阵列卡上的磁盘接口还是sata
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是为了速度快 机械的写根本用不到sata3 只是为了一个机器多几个口插盘而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 这样普通主板可以拿来党存储用
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 别买太小的板子, 一般都至少有6个sata口了吧.
<onlylove> yunfan: sata3是多少来者？300M？貌似多买几块就够了
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 你的存储需要多少口啊?
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 怎么可能只有300M....
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: sata3的ssd读取也有500M吧...
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 我记得是6Gb来者
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 恩, 好像是...
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 一个盘2T 要搭个20T
<yunfan> Madper|dyslexia: 你说需要多少口呢
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: usb接口还有6个呢.
<yunfan> Madper|dyslexia: 那得是usb3的  我没见过有那么多
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: usb3接口都很多啊
<yunfan> Madper|dyslexia: 哪里有啊
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: http://item.jd.com/4252424.html?jd_pop=928f9af3-5c62-4aba-9d49-3d65d11be0cc&abt=0   随便一翻就是啊
<ubrl> Madper|dyslexia: ⇪ 【华硕PRIME B250M-PLUS（Intel B250/LGA 1151）】华硕（ASUS）PRIME B250M-PLUS 主板（Intel B250/LGA 1151）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<IsoaSFlus> 人工智能领域能活吗?
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 已经火了
<IsoaSFlus> 学这个有前途吗?
<yunfan> Madper|dyslexia: 不是3个口么
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 后置接口那里面, 写着呢, usb 6个
<yunfan> Madper|dyslexia: 3个usb3 3个usb2
<yunfan> Madper|dyslexia: usb2的速度接机械那就没啥卵用了
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning:  那这个  https://item.jd.com/1853383.html   esata *1 , sata3 *6  usb3.0 *4, 加起来也11个口了啊
<ubrl> Madper|dyslexia: ⇪ 【技嘉B150M-D3H主板】技嘉（GIGABYTE）B150M-D3H主板 (Intel B150/LGA 1151)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove> yunfan: 一个2T，20T才10个，换3T才7个，简直小菜
<onlylove> yunfan: 前两天忘了在那看到快板子，一排sata密密麻麻的
<yunfan> onlylove: 2T的性价比比较主流点
<yunfan> onlylove: 消费电子的价格比定制的便宜太多
<yunfan> 跟着大众走受益大点
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家小伙伴都买了三个3T了，不过有个不小心挂了就是了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我比较过价格 你就不要跟扯这个了
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 还有电费呢啊...
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 硬盘2t/3t功率没差吧?
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 你硬盘这么多, 电源还得买个好的
<onlylove> yunfan: 硬盘最近涨价了
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 又贵几十
<onlylove> yunfan: 你比较的是最近的价格，没比较硬盘白菜价的时候
<onlylove> yunfan: 我前两天打算买移动硬盘，看了看价格又不想买了
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.gamersky.com/hardware/201408/457089.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 1区又亮了：17个SATA接口节能服务器主板诞生 _ 游民星空 GamerSky.com
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 太贵... 不值....
<onlylove> yunfan: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/265/265952.htm
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 5个SATA接口的主板怎么做出来的？-华擎,Z87,Extreme11,SATA,SAS,PLX,LSI-驱动之家
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 就说主板sata口而已
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 我记得asrock这个主板好像26个来者
<IsoaSFlus> 求各位前辈帮忙看一下这列的几个专业方向哪个比较适合读，谢谢
<IsoaSFlus> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/r6tcxFpO/aaa
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 赶紧转金融
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 懂这些的牛牛不在，没法和你说，不过好像信息安全属于吃力不讨好的那种
<IsoaSFlus> 哇地一下哭了出来，我感觉我得确定好方向了，还有1年不到
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你TM有毛好哭得，还有研究生读
<IsoaSFlus> 考不上我就和人生说再见了
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 气人啊
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 读多媒体去吧，去做个比x265更厉害的东西出来
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 正在要监控呢
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 被人黑了还没办法
<IsoaSFlus> 这个其实我挺有兴趣的，但不知道就业如何
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 他没有直接跟我们说，我们也没办法说
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 就业啊，我接触不到那些人，不知道如何，不过估计不太妙
<IsoaSFlus> 频道里面有这方面的大牛么
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 有，不过好久没来了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: sad
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 没, 我有本入门用的人工智能好书, 借给 cherrot 了. 等她上线我让他寄给你?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 论坛id nyfair的那个，好像视频编码挺好的，你去碰碰运气，不知道ta愿不愿意
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 能要到？
<claw-fuyukai> IsoaSFlus, 我认识的信安的都乖乖去做逻辑小工了
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 或许?
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: nyfair姐姐我高中就认识了，还加了她qq呢～
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 你别这么打击人，不过最近出这么多事情，应该会注重信息安全吧……
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那你就找他
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 我上次好像听你说过那书，我去图书馆借过
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我不管他男女，反正他要是不坑你，应该会和你说下
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 视频编码基础的我都清楚，我最开始时就是搞这个的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 但是我不清楚他啥脾气
<claw-fuyukai> onlylove, 呃，最近出了这么多事，乌云的人都不见了
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 乌云都被捉走了
<claw-fuyukai> IsoaSFlus, 信安不好搞
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 你还想他们
<claw-fuyukai> onlylove, 撒
<IsoaSFlus> claw-fuyukai: 信息安全我其实兴趣也不是很大
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 我觉得乌云那些肯定被捉走了，或者被禁止接触计算机了
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 恩. 看到贝叶斯网络了吗?
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 根本没怎么看，太厚了
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 不过，这很大原因都是开发兼职运维
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 赶紧去看，被噎死挺好玩的
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 那去看台大的, 机器学习基石
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 公开课来的
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 但我上个暑假借了一本神经网络的教材，头疼，感觉这货就是复杂的非线性系统
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 拿到你的文件了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 状态能观状态能控？多好玩的东西
<IsoaSFlus> 不好玩，我还是先复习高数和专业课
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 好的.
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 需要nancy才能拿监控.
<IsoaSFlus> 但我也想早点确定方向然后看一点基础的好在面试时能装点逼然后再扯点参加的比赛帮做过的项目什么的混过去
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 派你去色诱
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 哦那还是算了
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 估计到时候也不会对咱太有利
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 没戏了, 视频就保留一周, 今天最后一天了吧
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: pcm是上周来的?
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 不声张最好
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 上周五
<claw-fuyukai> 擦
<MangHuoEr> 恩
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 恩.
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia,
<claw-fuyukai> 你俩的 nick ...
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 我就用madper这名字了, 不怕.
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 我还不敢浪啊
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 是不是该准备横幅了？ cc claw-fuyukai yuning
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 怕啥啊...
<yuning> MangHuoEr, LOL
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 别担心.
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 闷声发大财吧
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 倒不是怕，这次主要是气
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 最坏情况我给你推荐个工作.
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 我也气啊.
<claw-fuyukai> 最坏的情况不就是考试然后找工作么
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 你是 wfh 没问题
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 你那天几点到的啊?
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 还有俩人请假也没问题
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 9:55
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 还有你, 几点到的啊?
<MangHuoEr> 大概齐
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 记录上能查到的是9点58
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: .
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 挺早的.
<claw-fuyukai> 应该更早几分钟
<claw-fuyukai> Clojure|dyslexia, who're you
<MangHuoEr> 59418 2017-01-13 09:52 ::: vio**** [vt@116.2] has joined #sutt
<MangHuoEr> 2017-01-13 09:55 ::: You're now known as im*****
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, hmm
<Clojure|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 按照记录, 我经常下午才从sleep改回来
<MangHuoEr> Clojure|dyslexia: Clojure|dyslexia 我连分钟我都不会记错
<MangHuoEr> 10:46 ::: p**** [p****] has joined #su*****
<Clojure|dyslexia> 哈哈哈哈啊哈
<claw-fuyukai> 9：58有人跟我说话，我回复了，所以我记成那个时间了
<MangHuoEr>  11:16 ::: p*** has quit
<Clojure|dyslexia> 卧槽, 我tm刚想起来, 我名字不能乱改
<claw-fuyukai> Clojure|dyslexia, 哈哈哈哈
<Clojure|dyslexia> 我在 linaro-internal 频道呢.
<MangHuoEr> Clojure|dyslexia: 你记错了？
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: ... ...
<MangHuoEr> claw-fuyukai: ä½ 
<MangHuoEr> claw-fuyukai: 没看到你说话的 log 啊
<MangHuoEr> claw-fuyukai: 只有你上线的信息
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 呃，是 hangouts 的信息
<MangHuoEr> o a
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 像我这样的小少年，肯定大早上要回复小姐接的话啦
<yunfan> onlylove: 你那主板就4000多了 够我买10个2T了
<claw-fuyukai> AndChat 太复古了，4.4的界面，不要
<onlylove> yunfan: 你只是问端口啊，我给你找端口多的主板咯，嫌贵有十个左右的，那些便宜
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 大早上回复小姐姐？
<claw-fuyukai> onlylove, 当然
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 大晚上呢
<claw-fuyukai> onlylove, 蛤
<onlylove> claw-fuyukai: 大晚上的干了啥，要早上回复小姐姐
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要是真的需要那么多硬盘，其实建议你买存储
<onlylove> 顺便说最近网易不知道为啥服务器数据损坏，游戏回档
<claw-fuyukai> yuning, Yaaic 好用，虽然名字乍一看很不明所以，不要权限，也不是 android 4.4 的风格
<MangHuoEr> claw-fuyukai: 这就找到客户端了？ 看来以前还是没动力啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是性价比啊
<yuning> claw-fuyukai, 好啊, 我也试试
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 当然以前没动力啊，下班了为啥要上 irc ...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51156
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 紫光将建2600亿元储存芯片项目
<onlylove> 明天一堆事情，后天还要上班
<MangHuoEr> claw-fuyukai: yuning Madper|dyslexia 我现在才明白我们在编程语言眼里，就是个 hc
<yuning> MangHuoEr, hc 是啥?
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 人头
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, Madper|dyslexia yuning 想啥呢，都是大牲口
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有个问题，不确定是不是我机器问题，无线莫名的自己断连接，需要重新连
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, Madper|dyslexia 干活的那种大牲口
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 这个频道里好几个台北office的同事. 你还是小心点儿啊.
<MangHuoEr> claw-fuyukai: 不不不
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 我说的是编程语言啊，比如 Ruby
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你以为你是啥
<claw-fuyukai> 以后就叫 ruby 算了
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 支持.
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-fuyukai: 强烈推荐: http://crystal-lang.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: The Crystal Programming Language - A compiled language with Ruby like syntax and type inference
 * claw-fuyukai 想想换个啥后缀好
<claw-fuyukai> Madper|dyslexia, 我看完了 DSL，然后又忘了
<claw-fuyukai> lol
<onlylove> 同事需要出差，居然只有银联信用卡，还以为这上班的都是双币卡
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 能编译是一方面, 编译后的执行效率也是一方面. 我大 haskell 也是编译型语言呢, 那运行效率多么感人.
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 实测比golang快.
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 类型推导也好
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 不是每个人都跟我一样是卡奴的
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 不信, 去 spoj 上刷几道题看看性能对比吧
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 行啊.
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 感觉你总是不服啊
<Madper|dyslexia> yunfan: 发错人了.
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 感觉你总是不服啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我只知道不是每个人都和你一样是万人斩
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 说其卡，估计这频道很少有人比我的卡的数量多
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 之前性能测试是我自己本地测试的, 不是看的网上的介绍
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 我有 15 家的卡
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 卡男
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我现在觉得信用卡这东西……大概就海淘有用了……
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 不觉得收集卡片很好玩么
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 我计划收集齐所有行的白金
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我不是收集狂
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我觉得你有一张百夫长就够了
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 招行最难
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 也不是不服, 只是打着编译型语言幌子的烂实现太多, 怕了
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 所以这个悬，这个计划不太好实现
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 现在芯片卡都是金属触点，如果把金属芯片也能上色，就不影响卡面了
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 要不是为了粉色的卡面，我连信用卡都不想办
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 这你就不懂了
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 有个镶嵌才是美感
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 钻戒
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: ……
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 那个大碳影响到什么了？
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 破坏卡面完整性
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 以前工行的黑白菜，多难看你知道么
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 为啥大家都觉得好看
<claw-fuyukai> 瞎了
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 中行白金八大金刚，为啥那么知名
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 话说回来，招行那种小粉灯信用卡是怎么办出去了，说明都是有美感的啊 cc claw-fuyukai
<happyaron> onlylove: 你这么描述让我咋知道是啥问题……
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我觉得好看的卡就没几张，所以我倾向那些可以自定义卡面的，不过……据说自定义效果很烂就是了
<onlylove> happyaron: 哪个来者，无线的还是usb的
<onlylove> happyaron: usb那个不急，没准是我哪个设备的问题，当时机器上一个手机，一个鼠标，还有个啥来着，然后内置摄像头，我也不知道是谁的，忘记看id了
<onlylove> happyaron: 无线那个……我也不知道啊，看网页，看了一半，点下一页，然后……就不能连接了，看下角落里，无线断开了，需要重新连接
<happyaron> 无线
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得我机器可能有点问题，附近有个微波炉……在就是这事情以前在windows下有时候也有
<happyaron> 把微波炉拔掉
<happyaron> 有微波炉wifi肯定没法用了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我能控制那个就好了，微波炉那个我肯定wifi没法用，这事我知道，但是没微波炉的时候wifi也莫名断开
<onlylove> happyaron: 微波炉干活的时候，wifi在windows下面就是那种受限制的连接，连接还是连接的，并没有断开
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 小粉灯信用卡是啥
<MangHuoEr> 粉色的啊
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 因为可爱啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: claw-fuyukai 是个粉色控
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 招行有张银联的kitty主题卡，也是粉色的
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 不过我误打误撞办了个 JCB，刚好能在 google play 上用
<MangHuoEr> claw-fuyukai: http://www.boc.cn/bcservice/bc1/201404/t20140403_3136411.html
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ 长城国际卓隽卡
<MangHuoEr> claw-fuyukai: 你应该喜欢这个
<claw-fuyukai> MangHuoEr, 不好看
<MangHuoEr> okay
<claw-fuyukai> http://www.51kaxun.com/Uploads/Card/532f0920d0123.jpg
<claw-fuyukai> 我的是这个
<claw-fuyukai> 可爱
<onlylove> happyaron: 然而我遇到的这种，是完全从wifi断开，需要重新连接ssid的那种，我也不知道为啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过没准过两年，等我换下个电脑，就不问你这事了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 你用Windows么，装一个InSSIDer看一下附近情况
<onlylove> happyaron: 等回去看下，我俩系统都有
<happyaron> en
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有个事，现在重起x是啥来着，我昨天不小心把机器搞死了……alt sysreq r
<happyaron> sysrq r是让内核直接reboot
<happyaron> 重启x一般就重启display manager好了
<onlylove> 我没有dm……
<happyaron> gdm lightdm kdm 啥的
<claw-magenta> pkill -9 X
<happyaron> 辣我就布吉岛了
<onlylove> 以前还能用c a backspace
<onlylove> 现在不能用了
<onlylove> 我简直想掐死lennart
<happyaron> onlylove: 那个可以配置成能用的
<happyaron> 坑王来过北京，你当时咋不直接掐死他
<onlylove> happyaron: dpkg-reconfig keyboard？
<claw-magenta> gnome当年是没有 log out 的，只能 pkill X
<claw-magenta> 233
<onlylove> happyaron: 不好使，说啥fallback还是啥的
<happyaron> onlylove: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/375/how-to-enable-killing-xorg-with-ctrlaltbackspace
<ubrl> ⇪ f: keyboard shortcuts - How to enable killing Xorg with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<happyaron> $ setxkbmap -option "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
<onlylove> 修改xorg……
<onlylove> 现在还有那文件么……
<onlylove> 这几年更新的我已经不敢说话了
<onlylove> 一不小心就说了个过时的，不存在的文件
<onlylove> 比方说，ubuntu就没有/etc/adjtime
<onlylove> 我还找了半天
<claw-magenta> 233
<onlylove> 貌似不是alt sysrq r是alt sysrq k
<onlylove> 年纪大了，能不能让人安生的用计算机了还
<onlylove> claw-magenta: http://ccclub.cmbchina.com/ccproduct/cardlist.aspx?keyword=kitty
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  选择一张信用卡，招商银行信用卡全家福-招商银行官方网站
<claw-magenta> onlylove, 还是我的卡最可爱
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 其实银联那张单币的不错可惜是单币种
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: http://www.boc.cn/bcservice/bc1/200912/t20091230_932403.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 中银招财猫信用卡
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 这卡的金卡设计还不如普卡
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 我知道啊，所以我的是普卡
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 可爱不能当饭吃
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 可爱也不能当钱花
<claw-magenta> onlylove, 精神上的满足，马斯洛需求的上层
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 上层人士
<claw-magenta> onlylove, 一个可爱就能当上层人士了=。=
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 你有上层人士的需求
<claw-magenta> onlylove, 真是麻烦上层人士跟我有一样的需求了呢
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 不是上层人士怎么会有上层人士的需求
 * onlylove 看不懂你们这些伪装者
<claw-magenta> 蛤
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51157
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 美图应用引发监视用户的担忧
<Madper|dyslexia> 爬起来开会, 发现会议被推迟了...
<Madper|dyslexia> 妈了个鸡
<Madper|dyslexia> 继续睡
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 您这个水划得好
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 是啊.
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 闹钟都上好了.
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 厉害厉害
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 结果, 就告诉我推迟了
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 你是睡觉等半夜看川普撒谎么
<claw-magenta> onlylove, 明明是吹牛
<onlylove> 算了，先不管xcompmgr了……不透明就不透明吧……
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 你给美国留几头牛
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 他要吹，全世界的牛估计都不够
<claw-magenta> onlylove, 嘛，不过多个听力资料而已
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 今天上午刚开的会，脑袋还嗡嗡的
<claw-magenta> onlylove, 多听听欧洲重口音就治好了
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 听也没用，词汇不够
<claw-magenta> onlylove, 跟我们一起背单词吧
<claw-magenta> onlylove, 比如从 wren 开始
<onlylove> claw-magenta: 我拒绝
<claw-magenta> 周愉了周愉了
<onlylove> The wrens are mostly small, brownish passerine birds in the mainly New World family Troglodytidae. About 80 species of true wrens in roughly 20 genera are described.
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-magenta: .
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-21
<vHtQ18W> 00000000000000000000000
<Madper|dyslexia> .
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-22
<lishoujun> 早
<onlylove> 上班了上班了，都起来上班
<claw-tick> 一觉睡到8点多啊
<onlylove> claw-tick: 哟，小伙子，别睡了
<claw-tick> onlylove, 周日没有闹钟嘛
<onlylove> claw-tick: 再坚持几天，等到休假，天天睡都没人管
<onlylove> claw-tick: 上一次性闹钟
<onlylove> claw-tick: 更懒一点可以设置全周闹钟，而不是工作日
<claw-tick> onlylove, no no no，等回家了7点不起床是要被我妈拿着扫帚打起来的
<claw-tick> onlylove, 我为了周末不被打扰特地设了工作日的闹钟
<onlylove> claw-tick: 拿着扫帚打起来，人肉强力闹钟
<claw-tick> onlylove, sigh..
<onlylove> claw-tick: 那你还回家？
<claw-tick> onlylove, 人就是贱啊
<onlylove> 代码有更新……拉代码拉代码……
<onlylove> 靠，上周电力维护，今天上班没人开服务器
<claw-tick> onlylove, 下班了下班了
<onlylove> claw-tick: 我倒是想
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 来这里弄个频道？ cc claw-tick yuning
<claw-tick> MangHuoEr, 好い
<JoshuaNoct> 有人么
<ubrl> JoshuaNoct:点点点.  10:56
<JoshuaNoct> anyone here
<JoshuaNoct> does anyone ever used the libssh
<JoshuaNoct> 有人用过libssh么
<onlylove> 没有
<onlylove> 你可以回去了
<JoshuaNoct> ...
<MangHuoEr> claw-tick: 雅思的哪本单词书靠谱？
<claw-tick> MangHuoEr, 我背了50天突破，但是感觉不全
<MangHuoEr> claw-tick: 啊，你也是50天突破雅思啊
<MangHuoEr> 厉害
<claw-tick> MangHuoEr, 并没有50天突破，我背了200多天...
<onlylove> claw-tick: 你不理解作者的意思，作者是说一天48小时50天
<claw-tick> 背了两次...
<onlylove> claw-tick: 而且这段时间要保持相同的效率
<onlylove> tilda还是不太会用……
<onlylove> 明明设置keybind了
<yunfan> 办公室断网
<Malayke> 有人吗？
<ubrl> Malayke:点点点.  13:27
<Malayke> @ubrl, ???
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好啊
<Malayke> @IsoaSFlus, Hi
<IsoaSFlus> Malayke: 你好
<Malayke> 好久没上IRC了
<IsoaSFlus> 我也有两天没上来了
<Malayke> 刚不知道怎么了给断开了
<IsoaSFlus> Malayke: 我用irccloud不用担心短时间的断线
<Malayke> @IsoaSFlus, 哦哦，我装的hexchat，那我也去试试irccloud
<IsoaSFlus> Malayke: irccloud是服务，我的客户端是franz
<Malayke> @IsoaSFlus, IRCCloud is an IRC client with a future. Stay connected, chat from anywhere, and never miss a message.
<Malayke>  
<Malayke> @IsoaSFlus, 官网上说这也是IRC客户端啊
<IsoaSFlus> Malayke: 服务+web client
<IsoaSFlus> Malayke: 用了你就知道了，client没什么好说的。。。大家都差不多，关键是服务
<Malayke> @IsoaSFlus, 好，我去试试
<October252> irc cloud 就相当于挂机助手吧
<ksy> tq 无锡
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有人看小林家的妹抖龙?
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有大神有办法把op上那个ascii art搞下来?
<IsoaSFlus> 有点想用来当login banner
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 自己用 libaa 搞一个? 比如在 ubuntu 下安装 bb 这个 demo 先看下效果
<Malayke> @IsoaSFlus, 你说那个op是那个站？我也看看
<yuning> Malayke, http://www.bilibili.com/video/av7963181/
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 【小林家的龙女仆】【OP】TV size_OP/ED/OST_音乐_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<yuning> Malayke, 大概在 40 秒之后
<Malayke> @yuning, 49秒那个萝莉头像吗？
<Malayke> 我记得有现成的工具
<claw-tick> yuning, 用 mplayer 以 ascii 的方式播放呢
<yuning> claw-tick, 那就是用 libaa 之类实现的
<yuning> Malayke, 对, 就是 49 秒那个
<claw-tick> yuning, soka
<IsoaSFlus> claw-tick: mplayer放好像会变形
<yuning> claw-tick, http://www.bilibili.com/video/av2443259/index_2.html
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 【中字】保加利亚妖王-Azis-Hop-全1080P(2)_三次元音乐_音乐_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan:  有毒
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你又乱发，下次补全之后核对下
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 哎呀现在才发现
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 太像了
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-15
<deepin> cloak
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 准备尝试Ubuntu Server,不知道稳定性如何？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486429 准备尝试Ubuntu Server,不知道稳定性如何？只跑nginx php mysql,各位给点意见或谈下使用的体会。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aorey — 2018-01-15 11:37
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nY-Ib0xMAAEgxtl7F8EAALq7AKlSyQAASDe696.jpg 暴雨漫城,一市民想出来的高招
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 无法使用apt-key add  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486430 # apt-key add mysql_pubkey.asc 提示错误： gpg: WARNING: nothing exported gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. gpg: Total number processed: 0 网上的所有方法都试了，都是在使用apt-key add的时候，不管怎样就是提示no valid OpenPGP data found.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 无法使用apt-key add  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486431 # apt-key add mysql_pubkey.asc 提示错误： gpg: WARNING: nothing exported gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. gpg: Total number processed: 0 网上的所有方法都试了，都是在使用apt-key add的时候，不管怎样就是提示no valid OpenPGP data found.
<^k^>  ─> 我的gpg也是可以正常import的 或是apt-key add -都是提示gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found, 我不知道这 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 内涵爆笑,满脑子的不着调 : 为什么现在听到"波涛汹涌"这个词,再也联想不到大海了。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 世上最尴尬的事 : 世上最尴尬的事莫过于,在暗恋女生的家里拉粑粑忘记冲了……
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 全新固态硬盘仅安装ubuntu16.04如何才能保证安装完毕后4k对齐  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486433 如题，全新固态硬盘仅安装ubuntu16.04如何才能保证安装完毕后4k对齐 统计信息: 发表于 由 @self — 2018-01-15 20:28
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-16
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 最新版的 ibus-libpinyin 1.9.2  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486434 Gunnar Hjalmarsson 已经把最新版的 ibus-libpinyin 1.9.2 放在 ppa 里： https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archiv ... -libpinyin 这个版本是针对 Ububntu 18.04 开发的，但我把软件源从 bionic 改为 zesty，则在 Ubuntu 17.04里也可以
<^k^>  ─> 用。 简单测试结果如下面截图： Screenshot at 2018-01-15 10-36-07.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ping-Wu …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 求助-ubuntu16.04可以挂载win10硬盘，但是终端ls没有文件夹？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486435 win10+ubuntu16.04双系统，在ubuntu终端把工作目录改到win10下，提示文件夹不存在2018-01-16 08-46-22屏幕截图.png -ls发现win10硬盘目录下没有文件夹 但是，窗
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu 设置内核版本的GRUB默认启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486436 注：我只是一只小小的搬运工。这篇文章内容摘自: https://www.calazan.com/how-to-set-an-o ... ntu-12-04/ （可能需要翻土啬） 由于百度了好长时间都没找到真正的解决方法，不得不说好多技术类的解
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0D/08/Cg-4WVKcKQmIEObKAAH6T43AoicAAN03APtKDsAAfpn110.jpg 不让我偷?你丫也别骑了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【所有方法都不能解决】无法进入系统，白色光标闪烁。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486437 T470s，ubuntu16.04。 正常使用，突然关机。然后再开机就光标闪烁几下熄灭。 以为是引导文件的问题，用U盘启动可以到ubuntu系统安装选择的界面（试用、安装、检
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 一个奇怪的grub的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486438 目前是ubuntu17.10+win10双系统，但有一个很奇怪的问题，正常开机或者重启的时候进入的是grub的命令行，想要进入系统的话，必须先进入bios，从bios返回以后才能进入系统选择界面，这个问题在我使用其
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 16.04wifi链接问题，求不吝赐教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486439 这几天可折腾坏了，之前装的16.04wifi链接一直很稳定，前几天突然之间无法链接wifi了，然后网上的各种方法都用了，什么软件更新，重启网卡，，，还是不行，最后上国外一个论坛看
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04无法连接隐藏WIFI  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486440 DELL笔记本E6330，系统是14.04，家里的WIFI设置为隐藏状态，在系统里设置好了连接到隐藏WIFI，显示是连接成功，但实际网络不通，标准的WIFI连接图标变成了显示器里加上WIFI的图标式样，但
<^k^>  ─> 连接别人家的一连就上很正常。这个问题在16.04里同样存在。特此请教，先谢谢了。 统计 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 16.04 重启卡在关机阶段  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486441 ubuntu 16.04 有时候重启会停在关机阶段，要手动关机并且启动才能正常起来，不然就一直卡住 内核版本： root@localhost:/boot/grub# uname -a Linux localhost 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 20
<^k^>  ─> 16 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 有人遇到过相同的问题么？或者能让它强制重启的命令。 2837570 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经验 :     经理:"你今年才三十二岁,怎么已经有三十八年经验?"        求职者: "毫不奇怪,那时因为加班过多的缘故呀！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-17
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 客户还是老客户 : 妓院由于经营不善而倒闭,把一只特别聪明的鹦鹉卖给了一男孩。 男孩拎着鸟笼刚一进家门,鹦鹉便叫道:嗯?搬家了！ 这时,男孩的妈妈走了过来,鹦鹉又叫道:嗯?老板也换啦！ 当男孩的姐姐走过来时,鹦鹉叫道:哦?小姐也换啦！ 当鹦鹉看见男孩的爸爸时
<^k^>  ─> ,又叫道:嗯,客户吗?还是老客户。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 联想Y400无法进入Ubuntu16.04安装界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486442 ]本人用的联想Y400，想装一个Ubuntu双系统，安装U盘做好了，就是进不去安装界面，网上找了好多教程，说是显卡驱动问题，但是本人知识有限，万般无奈之下，只好求助各位大神帮下
<^k^>  ─> 忙了！ 卡在这个界面了 统计信息: 发表于 由 白小九 — 2018-01-17 13:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nBSIXgbqAAEEGBbi2n8AALq5gFBfk0AAQQw249.jpg 各国女人PK赛
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * lfoder 抱抱
 * lfoder 抱抱 x
<lfoder> hello
<ubrl> lfoder:点点点.  16:28
<lfoder> 真神奇
<lfoder> ubrl: 恕我孤陋寡闻
<ubrl> lfoder,
<lfoder> 各位大佬好！
<mxw> hellp
<mxw> hello
<ubrl> mxw:点点点.  16:48
<mxw> sorry,bye
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 菜单 :     不懂法语却又死要面子的罗伦太太在巴黎一家餐厅就餐,她接过侍者递来的菜单,装模作样地看了一会儿,便神气活现地点了菜单上最后几道价格不菲的大菜。     半小时过去了,菜还没有上来,罗伦太太生气地叫来老板。幸亏这个老板会说英语,他微笑着问:"太
<^k^>  ─> 太,您点的这些曲子,乐队刚才不是演奏过了吗?"罗伦太太顿时傻了眼。     
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装ubuntu之后无法搜索到wifi  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486443 安装ubuntu之后无法搜到wifi信号，但是电脑可以连接有线网，附加驱动中有一个broadcom 802.11的开源驱动，通过iwconfig，发现没有wlan0这一项. sudo lshw -numeric -class network [sudo] password for liuze: *-network d
<^k^>  ─> escription: Ethernet interface product: QCA8172 Fast Ethernet [1969:10A0] vendor: Qualcomm Atheros [1969] physical id …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu 16.04.3升级最近的内核后各种问题，怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486445 感觉最近的meltdown漏洞对windows影响并不大，补丁安装完后日子该怎么过怎么过。 但是对于linux却不一样，已经验证过的centos7和ubuntu 16.04.3都不太正常。 首先对于centos7来说
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu 16.04.3升级最近的内核后各种问题，怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486446 感觉最近的meltdown漏洞对windows影响并不大，补丁安装完后日子该怎么过怎么过。 但是对于linux却不一样，已经验证过的centos7和ubuntu 16.04.3都不太正常。 首先对于centos7来说
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何在文件里面合并视频？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486448 如题， 比如使用tar文件来合并视频， 之前一直在目录里面合并的， 想要弄个裸设备挂载成tar文件， 然后用you-get下载并且合并视频。 然而，这个不太懂如何做出来。 希望获得最快的合并速度。 OK
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-18
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWG-yIVmkjAABBv3wdyTEAAMY3wN1HFEAAEHX774.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu17.10 系统死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486450 ubuntu17.10 系统死机，因为在公司使用ubuntu系统，我装的是17.10，每天大约都在9:38分左右死机，系统启动10几分钟以后死机。 死机时候按什么键都没反应，鼠标也没反应，界面就卡死在gno
<^k^>  ─> me界面，界面上面没有任何输出，只有断电重启。 我试过换内核，换过最新的内核，还有 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu安装百度云后提示获取bdstoken失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486451 ubuntu安装百度云后提示获取bdstoken失败， 但是/lib/python3/dist-packages/bcloud/auth.py文件是按要求给的，如下 bdstoken = '' bds_re = re.compile('"bdstoken"\s*:\s*"([^"]+)"', re.IGNORECASE) bds_match = bds_re.search(
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 巨二的屌丝青年冷幽默 : 雨越下越大,那个女孩躲在屋檐下无助的看着大雨。我看了看手中的雨伞,自己给自己说了声加油后朝那女孩走去:"姑娘,要伞么?"姑娘感激的看了我一眼:"谢谢你。"我笑着摇了摇头:"姑娘,不用谢,十块钱一把。"
<deepin> 😚😚😚😚
<deepin> 你们都用的啥客户端啊？安卓版
<iiioi> :)
<deepin> 😄😄😄
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-19
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  12:17
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> kingbo: 早.
<yuxing1994> dsaf
<adsfdasf> sfd
<yuxing1994> clear
<yuxing1994> /yuxing1994 ip
<S7ven> hello
<ubrl> S7ven:点点点.  16:28
<chris__> hi
<ubrl> chris__:点点点.  00:55
<chris__> hello world
<chris__> quit
<chris__> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-20
<M-mayli> hi
<M-mayli> test
<ubrl> M-mayli:点点点.  08:05
<mayli> so slow
<syq> mayli: still something live here...
<deepin> ipl www.qq.com
<ascetics> 欢迎
<ascetics> 原来真的有深夜来这里的人啊
<ascetics> test
<ubrl> ascetics:点点点.  03:51
<ascetics> 什么意思呢？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-21
<root> hi
<ubrl> root:点点点.  12:32
<root> 啦啦啦啦
<Guest68476> ！@#￥%……/nick
<lorne> 有人吗
<ubrl> lorne:点点点.  12:34
<lorne> ？
<lorne> class
<lorne_long> hello
<ubrl> lorne_long:点点点.  12:46
<lorne_long> hello
<ubrl> lorne_long:点点点.  12:47
<lorne_long> how to use it
<lorne_yinlong> cool
 * lorne_yinlong 
<lorne> 额，我需要在系统中安装一下qq怎么安装啊
<bigboy> i
<lorne> 1
<lorne> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-14
<abineQ> 终于又回来了
<abineQ> 哈哈
<abineQ> 哈哈
<abineQ> 我飞来啦
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-15
<Atokk> 🚶🚶
<Atokk> 我回来了
<Atokk> 有人在么？
<ubrl> Atokk:点点点.  09:12
<pomelo> Atokk: 这里没啥人了
<qingzui123> lusers
<qingzui123> msg qiao
<qiao> qingzui123: hi
<qingzui123> list
<abineQ> 哈哈
<abineQ> 我终于回来了
<abineQ> 之前我的电脑系统被我弄崩溃了
<abineQ> 现在刚刚重新安装的系统
<abineQ> 嘿嘿
<qingzui> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<abineQ> kk
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-16
<wotest159> 你好
<Atokk> 😊😊😊
<Atokk> 有人用GSConnect么？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-17
<Atokk> 😃😃早啊
<qingzui> msg pity hi
 * manue1 抱抱 roy***
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-18
<Atokk> 👿👿ubuntu14.04 硬盘有响声了
<Atokk> 会不会挂掉？
<Atokk> 😓开机就进入initramfs
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-19
<m007> 都在干嘛呢
<weareonea> wakakakaka
<weareonea> anyone here?
<weareonea> bridshere
<weareonea> hahaha
 * weareonea 
<Nios34> 嘿嘿 有人么
<iMadper> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-20
<sikaolfs> GoAgent最后一个版本如何带套运行？如何设置？比如我用无界做套，怎么设置？
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em0MknB6wFo
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Daft Punk - Something About Us (Official audio) - YouTube
<ayaka> 想問一下，我用現在的ibus pinyin結果選字的時候會出現表情符號
<ayaka> 有辦法去掉表情符號嗎？妨礙打字
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-13
<sulit> 😁️
<imadper> cherrot: 早, 兔兔
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-14
<xcxmiku>  /topic
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-15
<Guest94> aaaa
<chenhq2005> 早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-16
<alc``> > Time.now
<alc``> > Time.now()
